# PM Boris Johnson - monster thread for a monster twat



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 2, 2016)

If he ever gets into power it will be like the Nazis never went away. Or at least according to someone I just overheard in a coffee shop. It's not the first time I've heard this sort of nonsense either. It's bonkers, so why do people persist with such bizarre positions? 

As far as I can tell, the jury is still out on whether Johnson has any political convictions at all, other than the conviction that he deserves to be at the centre of attention.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 2, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> If he ever gets into power it will be like the Nazis never went away. Or at least according to someone I just overheard in a coffee shop. It's not the first time I've heard this sort of nonsense either. It's bonkers, so why do people persist with such bizarre positions?
> 
> As far as I can tell, the jury is still out on whether Johnson has any political convictions at all, other than the conviction that he deserves to be at the centre of attention.


Unruly fringe. Just saying.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't think he is even that clever. He talks the talk but I think he has been sussed or certainly will be if he ever actually attempts to become Prime Minister.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2016)

boris has only got one ball
the other is in the albert hall
his mother the dirty bugger
cut it off when he was small


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> I don't think he is even that clever. He talks the talk but I think he has been sussed or certainly will be if he ever actually attempts to become Prime Minister.


no, he wants to be chancellor


----------



## 8115 (Apr 2, 2016)

It's definitely got a ring to it.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 2, 2016)

He is VERY blonde


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> If he ever gets into power it will be like the Nazis never went away. Or at least according to someone I just overheard in a coffee shop. It's not the first time I've heard this sort of nonsense either. It's bonkers, so why do people persist with such bizarre positions?
> 
> As far as I can tell, the jury is still out on whether Johnson has any political convictions at all, other than the conviction that he deserves to be at the centre of attention.



If your coffee shop pundit was on about Trump, there might be more substance to it...


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Apr 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, he wants to be chancellor


He might get away with being prime minister for a few months but never chancellor, not even for a day. I'm sure even he knows that..


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He might get away with being prime minister for a few months but never chancellor, not even for a day. I'm sure even he knows that..


if hitler could become chancellor i'm sure boris can


----------



## brogdale (Apr 2, 2016)

_If Bore-iss Johnson flew in today,
They'd send a limousine anyway_


----------



## pogofish (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> If your coffee shop pundit was on about Trump, there might be more substance to it...



Maybe time to remember this poem - Written by one of Boris's favourite poets and published by him in his time at the Spectator but when he was also an MP.



> The Scotch - what a verminous race!
> 
> Canny, pushy, chippy, they're all over the place.
> 
> ...



I remember it being defended as "*Boris just being a bit cantankerous*" at the time!


----------



## souljacker (Apr 2, 2016)

He's more Kaiser Wilhelm than Adolf, I reckon.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> If your coffee shop pundit was on about Trump, there might be more substance to it...


No there wouldn't.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> I don't think he is even that clever.



Oh he's clever alright, his buffoonery is a front. He's a fucking dangerous cunt & make no mistake!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, he wants to be chancellor


_Kanzler_, surely?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2016)

He's not really very clever, he's just not as stupid as his idiotic comedy public persona. But then nobody is that stupid.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2016)

'Clever' probably wasn't the right word, but I'm standing with 'dangerous cunt'


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> No there wouldn't.



Yes there would.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes there would.



HE'S *BEHIND* YOU!!!


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes there would.


No. The fact that you think there would just revels your utter ignorance of any real political understanding (Bush _junta _FFS). Pathetically liberal bullshit masquerading as analysis. 

Trump is not a fascist, the Republican party is not fascist, Bush was not a fascist. To claim that they are is both moronic and counter-productive.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> No. The fact that you think there would just revels your utter ignorance of any real political understanding (Bush _junta _FFS). Pathetically liberal bullshit masquerading as analysis.
> 
> Trump is not a fascist, the Republican party is not fascist, Bush was not a fascist. To claim that they are is both moronic and counter-productive.



Anytime I hear someone shriek "liberal" at me; I'm reminded of Fox News and all those eejits. Trump is a fascist. Your little indignant spiel is of no importance, other than to yourself.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 2, 2016)

How did he end up becoming Mayor of London. Did you guys all get pissed and vote for him for a giggle


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> How did he end up becoming Mayor of London. Did you guys all get pissed and vote for him for a giggle



A number of factors; good PR, greed, Ken fatigue and a reaction to that era...


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Anytime I hear someone shriek "liberal" at me; I'm reminded of Fox News and all those eejits. Trump is a fascist. Your little indignant spiel is of no importance, other than to yourself.


OK in what way is he a fascist, outline the characteristics of him/his supporters that are fascistic.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> OK in what way is he a fascist, outline the characteristics of him/his supporters that are fascistic.



The racism, the advocation of violence, the demonising of entire religions and peoples. Not to mention women and disabled people.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> A number of factors; good PR, greed, Ken fatigue and a reaction to that era...


Shirley you could have voted for Bez or George Micheal


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 2, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Shirley you could have voted for Bez or George Micheal



 I had no idea either of them were in the running.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> The racism, the advocation of violence, the demonising of entire religions and peoples. Not to mention women and disabled people.


Those features have/are present in any number of political philosophies, none of them are unique to fascism. They don't even distinguish Trump from other US politicians (Republican or Democrat). The fact that you seem to think fascism is nothing more than "being nasty" just revels how ignorant you are (again). Seriously this is BLiar type shit.

You've made fascism so wide a term as to make it utterly meaningless. In 1939 the British, French and US governments were all racist, violent and discriminated against women and people with disabilities, hell they are still are now, so all fascist according to you.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 2, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I had no idea either of them were in the running.


Bez ran for Manchester mayor i think. I thought you guys might have had a cheese option too


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 3, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Those features have/are present in any number of political philosophies, none of them are unique to fascism. They don't even distinguish Trump from other US politicians (Republican or Democrat). The fact that you seem to think fascism is nothing more than "being nasty" just revels how ignorant you are (again). Seriously this is BLiar type shit.
> 
> You've made fascism so wide a term as to make it utterly meaningless. In 1939 the British, French and US governments were all racist, violent and discriminated against women and people with disabilities, hell they are still are now, so all fascist according to you.



And ditto for your use of the word "liberal". But hey, you're convinced you are correct so please, carry on.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 3, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> Bez ran for Manchester mayor i think. I thought you guys might have had a cheese option too



Manchester? Yeah, guess that would be more likely than London.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 3, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> And ditto for your use of the word "liberal". But hey, you're convinced you are correct so please, carry on.


That doesn't answer any of the points I raised, your definition of fascist is utterly meaningless isn't it?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 3, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Manchester? Yeah, guess that would be more likely than London.


The only difference is Manchester didn't vote in their clown. I must admit though I'd rather see Bez shaking is maracas of power that that fucking clown you lot seem stuck with


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 3, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> The only difference is Manchester didn't vote in their clown. I must admit though I'd rather see Bez shaking is maracas of power that that fucking clown you lot seem stuck with



Well, I sure as hell didn't vote for him.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 3, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> And ditto for your use of the word "liberal". But hey, you're convinced you are correct so please, carry on.



Sure, liberalism is an ideology of intolerance, inequality and mass murder.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, I sure as hell didn't vote for him.


FWIW, he's a map showing the spatial pattern of those who did....in 2008:-


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 3, 2016)

8115 said:


> It's definitely got a ring to it.



Hmm, _ReichsKanzler_ de Pfeffel Johnson.

I see what you mean!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 3, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He might get away with being prime minister for a few months but never chancellor, not even for a day. I'm sure even he knows that..



He is self-aware enough that going into the mayoralty, he knew to surround himself with experts. Unfortunately, a lot of those experts were from The City, hence Johnson's retreat into being "Boris" rather than a mayor.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 3, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> No. The fact that you think there would just revels your utter ignorance of any real political understanding (Bush _junta _FFS). Pathetically liberal bullshit masquerading as analysis.
> 
> Trump is not a fascist, the Republican party is not fascist, Bush was not a fascist. To claim that they are is both moronic and counter-productive.



To me, Trump is more like Nehemiah Scudder, snake oil salesman and "backwoods preacher" who becomes President of the US,and turns it into a religious dictatorship in Robert Heinlein's story "If This Goes On".
People fixate on "Trump is this", and "Trump is that". Look at the man's record - he's an exemplar of capitalism, a chameleon who'll become anything necessary, for the amount of time it takes him to personally benefit from it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 3, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Anytime I hear someone shriek "liberal" at me; I'm reminded of Fox News and all those eejits. Trump is a fascist. Your little indignant spiel is of no importance, other than to yourself.



He isn't a fascist. You demean those who suffered under/still suffer under fascisms, by using the term.
He's authoritarian, but he's not an isolationist, an expansionist or remotely interested in autarky or corporatism. He's a neoliberal capitalist through-and-through.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2016)

Do we know until he gets in?


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2016)

Boris and the brick don't seem so egg runny.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 3, 2016)

pogofish said:


> Maybe time to remember this poem - Written by one of Boris's favourite poets and published by him in his time at the Spectator but when he was also an MP.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember it being defended as "*Boris just being a bit cantankerous*" at the time!



Sounds quite Gilbert and Sullivan.

Edited to add:

Or Flanders and Swann.

The English
(Flanders & Swan)

The rottenest bits of these islands of ours
We've left in the hands of three unfriendly powers
Examine the Irishman, Welshman or Scot
You'll find he's a stinker as likely as not

	 The English the English the English are best
	 I wouldn't give tuppence for all of the rest

The Scotsman is mean as we're all well aware
He's boney and blotchy and covered with hair
He eats salty porridge, he works all the day
And hasn't got bishops to show him the way

	 The English the English the English are best
	 I wouldn't give tuppence for all of the rest

The Irishman now our contempt is beneath
He sleeps in his boots and he lies through his teeth
He blows up policemen or so I have heard
And blames it on Cromwell and William the Third

	 The English are moral the English are good
	 And clever and modest and misunderstood

The Welshman's dishonest, he cheats when he can
He's little and dark more like monkey than man
He works underground with a lamp on his hat
And sings far too loud, far too often and flat

	 The English the English the English are best
	 I wouldn't give tuppence for all of the rest

And crossing the channel one cannot say much
For the French or the Spanish, the Danish or Dutch
The Germans are German, the Russians are red
And the Greeks and Italians eat garlic in bed

	 The English are noble, the English are nice
	 And worth any other at double the price

And all the world over each nation's the same
They've simply no notion of playing the game
They argue with umpires, they cheer when they've won
And they practice before hand which spoils all the fun

	 The English the English the English are best
	 I wouldn't give tuppence for all of the rest

It's not that they're wicked or naturally bad
It's just that they're foreign that makes them so mad
The English are all that a nation should be
And the pride of the English are Chipper and me

	 The English the English the English are best
	 I wouldn't give tuppence for all of the rest


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 3, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> How did he end up becoming Mayor of London. Did you guys all get pissed and vote for him for a giggle



He became mayor because the people of London voted for him, not once but twice. 

Is he clever?

Well, he was a King's Scholar at Eton, a scholarship awarded to about 70 of Eton's 1200 pupils, awarded for academic achievement. As this is a five year award, about 14 scholarships are awarded each year. Moving on to Balliol College Oxford, obtained an upper second in Greek and Latin. He was also elected president of the Oxford Union.

The main criticisms of him in his school-days were idleness complacency and lateness, despite which, he entered Oxford, again on an academic scholarship.

So? Is he clever? Yes he is, and a damn sight more clever than a lot of his critics on here.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 3, 2016)

brogdale said:


> FWIW, he's a map showing the spatial pattern of those who did....in 2008:-



It would be interesting to see the whole map in that fashion, showing the votes for the other candidates as well as for Boris.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It would be interesting to see the whole map in that fashion, showing the votes for the other candidates as well as for Boris.


Political Landscapes of London 2008


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> ...and a damn sight more clever than a lot of his critics on here.



Yeah yeah, whatever you say Boris.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> He became mayor because the people of London voted for him, not once but twice.
> 
> Is he clever?
> 
> ...



That isn't him being clever. It's him being privileged.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> He became mayor because the people of London voted for him, *not once but twice. *


So they all got pissed twice then



Sasaferrato said:


> Is he clever?
> 
> Well, he was a King's Scholar at Eton, a scholarship awarded to about 70 of Eton's 1200 pupils, awarded for academic achievement. As this is a five year award, about 14 scholarships are awarded each year. Moving on to Balliol College Oxford, obtained an upper second in Greek and Latin. He was also elected president of the Oxford Union.
> 
> ...



Are you 'bumming off' _(Local teenerism for brown nosing) _Boris Sasa?  Once a tory ass kisser...



> Johnson is the eldest of the four children of Stanley Johnson, a former Conservative Member of the European Parliament and employee of the European Commission and World Bank, and the painter Charlotte Johnson Wahl (née Fawcett),[7] the daughter of Sir James Fawcett, a barrister[366] and president of the European Commission of Human Rights.[367] His younger siblings are Rachel Johnson, a writer and journalist; Leo Johnson, a partner in PricewaterhouseCoopers specialising in sustainability;[368] and Jo Johnson, Assistant Government Whip and Conservative MP for Orpington. His stepfather was the American academic Nicholas Wahl.[_citation needed_]
> 
> In 1987, he married Allegra Mostyn-Owen; the marriage was dissolved in 1993.[369] Later that year, he married Marina Wheeler, a barrister and daughter of journalist and broadcaster Sir Charles Wheeler and his wife, Dip Singh.[370] The Wheeler and Johnson families have known each other for decades,[371] and Marina Wheeler was at the European School in Brussels at the same time as her future husband. They have two daughters, born in 1997, and three sons: two born in 1995, and one in 1999.[372] Johnson and his family live in Islington, North London. Johnson's stepmother, Jenny, the second wife of his father Stanley, is the stepdaughter of Teddy Sieff, the former chairman of Marks & Spencer.[373]
> 
> In 2009 Johnson fathered an illegitimate daughter with Helen MacIntyre, an arts consultant.[374] Her existence was the subject of legal action in 2013 with the Court of Appeal quashing an injunction seeking to ban reporting of her existence; the judge ruled that the public had a right to know about Johnson's "reckless" behaviour.[375][376]






> *Stanley Patrick Johnson*
> Johnson was born in 1940 in Penzance, Cornwall, the son of Osman Kemal Wilfred Johnson and Irene Williams, daughter of Stanley F. Williams of Bromley, Kent, by his marriage to Marie Louise de Pfeffel (or Freiin von Pfeffel) in Paris on 15 August 1882.[2] His paternal grandfather Ali Kemal Bey, one of the last interior ministers of the Ottoman Empire government, was assassinated during the Turkish War of Independence. Stanley's father was born Osman Wilfred Kemal or Osman Ali in England in Bournemouth, Hampshire, in 1909, his Anglo-Swiss mother Winifred dying shortly after giving birth.
> 
> After Ali Kemal returned to Turkey in 1912, Stanley's father and aunt were brought up by their English grandmother Margaret Brun (née Johnson) and took her maiden name, Stanley's father becoming simply Wilfred Johnson. His maternal grandparents were Hubert Freiherr von Pfeffel, born in Munich on 8 December 1843, and wife Helene von Rivière, born on 14 January 1862; he was the son of Karl Freiherr von Pfeffel (Dresden, 22 November 1811 - Munich, 25 January 1890) and wife (m. Augsburg, 16 February 1836) Karolina von Rothenburg (Frankfurt, 28 November 1805 - Frankfurt, 13 February 1872), herself the natural daughter of Prince Paul of Württemberg by Friederike Porth.
> ...



So still first against the wall then 


I still think they should of had a celebrity Mayor. Pat Butcher or Ricky


----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> That isn't him being clever. It's him being privileged.


Eton College - KS Papers  they don't look that easy for a 14 year old


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 3, 2016)

Sure, if you're a fish out of water.  But with support...  And the scum get plenty of it.

And first against the wall?  Put him to work doing something useful first. Digging his own grave for example.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Sure, if you're a fish out of water.  But with support...  And the scum get plenty of it.
> 
> And first against the wall?  Put him to work doing something useful first. Digging his own grave for example.


They're sent to prep schools with that task in mind; they're not called that for nothing.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 4, 2016)

gosub said:


> Eton College - KS Papers  they don't look that easy for a 14 year old



Certainly not if you haven't been privately tutored in ancient Greek and Latin. These languages only exist in the modern age for one reason - to weed out the oiks, what what.


----------



## gosub (Apr 4, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Certainly not if you haven't been privately tutored in ancient Greek and Latin. These languages only exist in the modern age for one reason - to weed out the oiks, what what.


 You didn't bother to actually read the papers.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 4, 2016)

Question 4 on this paper is somewhat revealing. They know from an early age they are destined for the corridors of power.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 4, 2016)

gosub said:


> You didn't bother to actually read the papers.



It seems like you didn't yourself.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 4, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Anytime I hear someone shriek "liberal" at me; I'm reminded of Fox News and all those eejits.



What are you reminded of when people shout " bell end " at you ?


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 4, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> And ditto for your use of the word "liberal". But hey, you're convinced you are correct so please, carry on.



But you are a fucking liberal ?


----------



## J Ed (Apr 4, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Question 4 on this paper is somewhat revealing. They know from an early age they are destined for the corridors of power.



Look at the use of clip art...


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> What are you reminded of when people shout " bell end " at you ?



I reminded that I really must put you on ignore one of these days.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> But you are a fucking liberal ?



I don't really do labels, old chap.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 4, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> He is VERY blonde


Just need a snappier name for him. I've taken to calling my dog the 'caramac teapot' (a chocolate teapot would be brown, like a chocolate lab), so you'll have to think of something else.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Political Landscapes of London 2008



Quite fascinating. Very polarised city, not a lot of 'overlap' in areas where one party has the majority of the vote.

Someone, may have been you, mentioned the Conservative doughnut, very obvious from the maps.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

friedaweed said:


> So they all got pissed twice then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always been a fan of Boris, and always will be. Makes me laugh when people on here cast up his shortcomings, I'd be very interested to see a detailed view of the critics 'shortcomings'.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Yeah yeah, whatever you say Boris.



You got a 'First' at Balliol one assumes?


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> , I'd be very interested to see a detailed view of the critics 'shortcomings'.



Sorry, like Johnson, we've all got super injunctions out on them.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> That isn't him being clever. It's him being privileged.



You really do not miss any opportunity to expose yourself as an idiot, do you? Read up 'Kings Scholar', which you should have done in the first place. Johnson's parents could not have sent him to Eton, they couldn't afford to do so. He got one of 14 scholarships available each year.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> I've always been a fan of Boris, and always will be. Makes me laugh when people on here cast up his shortcomings, I'd be very interested to see a detailed view of the critics 'shortcomings'.



They've all wasted £600 million you reckon?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

gosub said:


> Eton College - KS Papers  they don't look that easy for a 14 year old



Quite, but bullety never lets facts get in the way of his rampant class envy.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Sure, if you're a fish out of water.  But with support...  And the scum get plenty of it.
> 
> And first against the wall?  Put him to work doing something useful first. Digging his own grave for example.



Who do you think you are? 'Scum'? Your rampant class envy is showing, and it isn't pretty.

One of life's high achievers, are you? Or was there always some perceived disadvantage that prevented you from achieving your full potential?


----------



## YouSir (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> I've always been a fan of Boris, and always will be. Makes me laugh when people on here cast up his shortcomings, I'd be very interested to see a detailed view of the critics 'shortcomings'.



You don't have to live in the city he's assisted in fucking up. But then not being on the receiving end has never held you back from being a Tory gobshite in the past, recent recanting ignored as the weak pish it is.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Certainly not if you haven't been privately tutored in ancient Greek and Latin. These languages only exist in the modern age for one reason - to weed out the oiks, what what.



Both Greek and Latin were available in my state comprehensive. I did Latin until the end of third year. Too idle to do Greek, not an easy alphabet.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

YouSir said:


> You don't have to live in the city he's assisted in fucking up. But then not being on the receiving end has never held you back from being a Tory gobshite in the past, recent recanting ignored as the weak pish it is.



You are a cunt.

Now we have the gratuitous insults out of the way, explain why, if he was so dreadful, he was elected twice, and would quite probably have been elected for a third time? It would seem that your insight on Boris is far superior to the over a mill;ion people who voted for him.

Edited to add:

You really are a clown. I will not support the Conservative party again, as I've said on a number of occasions. You obviously have rather a low level of literary comprehension I think.


----------



## YouSir (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are a cunt.
> 
> Now we have the gratuitous insults out of the way, explain why, if he was so dreadful, he was elected twice, and would quite probably have been elected for a third time? It would seem that your insight on Boris is far superior to the over a mill;ion people who voted for him.



Just superior to yours. But I've said all I wanted to, beyond that I'd not waste the time of day on you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> They've all wasted £600 million you reckon?



Be interesting to see an analysis for Livingstone's time. Not that I accept the newspaper report without some substantiation. After all, they have in the past proven themselves to be shining examples of honesty and integrity, haven't they...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 4, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Just superior to yours. But I've said all I wanted to, beyond that I'd not waste the time of day on you.



I'm cut to the quick. Or not, as the case may be.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> You really do not miss any opportunity to expose yourself as an idiot, do you? Read up 'Kings Scholar', which you should have done in the first place. Johnson's parents could not have sent him to Eton, they couldn't afford to do so. He got one of 14 scholarships available each year.


Of course they could - and did. Where do you come up with this guff from? The scholarship you're wittering on about only reduces fees by 10% - it doesn't waive the fees.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 4, 2016)

I swear if johnson ordered you to wipe his arse every morning you'd stay up all night to get to the front of the que.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> You really do not miss any opportunity to expose yourself as an idiot, do you? Read up 'Kings Scholar', which you should have done in the first place. Johnson's parents could not have sent him to Eton, they couldn't afford to do so. He got one of 14 scholarships available each year.




don't talk shit: it would be an interesting new departure for you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are a cunt.
> 
> Now we have the gratuitous insults out of the way, explain why, if he was so dreadful, he was elected twice, and would quite probably have been elected for a third time? It would seem that your insight on Boris is far superior to the over a mill;ion people who voted for him.


i suppose this means thatcher was super good because she was elected loads and loads of times.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> I will not support the Conservative party again, as I've said on a number of occasions.



Vermin apostate.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Who do you think you are? 'Scum'? Your rampant class envy is showing, and it isn't pretty.
> 
> One of life's high achievers, are you? Or was there always some perceived disadvantage that prevented you from achieving your full potential?



I've already told you about this envy business.  It isn't envy I feel.  Resentment sure, but I think everyone deserves better than what the toffs have. The conditions are there for it already. We just need to take the reins from the fuckers.  I nearly spat out my coffee when I read the arse-wiping comment.  _That's so you._


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> I don't really do labels, old chap.


ah, the no labels label


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> I've always been a fan of Boris, and always will be. Makes me laugh when people on here cast up his shortcomings, I'd be very interested to see a detailed view of the critics 'shortcomings'.



Racism, elitist snobbery - Boris excels at that. Are you a fan of that as well you tory bastard?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 4, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Both Greek and Latin were available in my state comprehensive. I did Latin until the end of third year. Too idle to do Greek, not an easy alphabet.



Great for you. How proficient were you at the age of 14?


----------



## coley (Apr 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> They've all wasted £600 million you reckon?



In fairness the author has an agenda.

_Christian Wolmar is seeking selection by Labour to be the party’s candidate for London Mayor in 2016. He is the only non-career politician short-listed by any of the major parties_


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 4, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Racism, elitist snobbery - Boris excels at that.



So do liberals.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2016)

what definition of liberal are you using there?


----------



## coley (Apr 4, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> So do liberals.



Just out of curiosity, can you link me to your definition of 'liberal'
Ta


----------



## coley (Apr 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> what definition of liberal are you using there?



Sorry, you got there first, this superfast BB ain't what's it's cracked up to be


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2016)

coley said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you link me to your definition of 'liberal'
> Ta



None of these seemed to fit: 

liberal - definition of liberal in English from the Oxford dictionary


----------



## coley (Apr 4, 2016)

two sheds said:


> None of these seemed to fit:
> 
> liberal - definition of liberal in English from the Oxford dictionary


Just spent half an hour looking at it in Britannica, as puzzled as you
Bugger it, I'm off to Pratchet, what this country needs needs is a Patrician and a Sam Vimes, I can provide the latter


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2016)

There was a whole thread on it recentlyish which I kept meaning to look at but then didn't.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2016)

Similar to a conversation I had recently with someone I'd just met. She asked me what I was politically and so I said 'socialist would be the nearest I think' and she said 'but I wouldn't want a society like Russia was'. 

I didn't really get any further than 'Errrrrm'.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 5, 2016)

coley said:


> Just out of curiosity, can you link me to your definition of 'liberal'
> Ta


how about this


butchersapron said:


> There is a common theme though - when used as an insult they both mean the lack of rigour and of weak and sentimental beliefs' of the liberal. When used in political analysis it may be used differently by the left who see liberalism as the very opposite of weak and sentimental, they see it as historical mass murder ideology while the right see it as the destroyer of tradition and stability. All three of these positions are entirely correct.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

I couldn't put it better.  The sulky landlord is trying to get his digs in.

Is two sheds trying to act all knowing about Marxism-Leninism now?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> how about this



Yeh that's more of a rant than a definition, though.  Replace “liberal” with “socialist” and “the left” with “the right” or “the centre” and it would read as a perfectly respectable rant about socialists (and most particularly point two) on a right-wing forum.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> I couldn't put it better.  The sulky landlord is trying to get his digs in.



Nope you'll have to explain that one. 



> Is two sheds trying to act all knowing about Marxism-Leninism now?



Nope you'll have to explain that one, too. Apart from a few pages the only Marx I'm really familiar with is Groucho. I'm more of an environmentalist and I'd see politics as included within that - we need to spread what resources we have as fairly as possible between people. Socialism or what I understand of it seems the best way to do that. 

I misremembered by the way, I actually said “left wing” rather than “socialist” but her reaction would have been the same. The reason I couldn't really respond is that something like “ah yes but Soviet communism was actually just State Capitalism” seems mealy mouthed – the Russians were quite adamant they were socialists, how does someone from the outside know?

The Oxford definition of liberal is the one I've always assumed, and possibly nearer to the American as opposed to the British one : “Willing to respect or accept behaviour or opinions different from one’s own; open to new ideas:”. 

There are obviously limits – I don't accept fascist ideas, but I'll respect them in the sense that I'll listen to what the person's saying and try to engage in rational debate. If they don't engage in rational debate then I won't accept *or* respect them.

So, how would that make me racist?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> the only Marx I'm really familiar with is Groucho.


i don't believe you. how can you make that claim and expect anyone to believe the corollary - that you are unfamiliar with harpo, chico and zeppo?


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Nope you'll have to explain that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if you believe that the Communists in the Soviet Union developed capitalism but also believe that they believed that they had established socialism?  Mind you, we're going to have to go into a  more detailed discussion. Do you think you are up to it? Or do you just want in a sideways fashion to call people Stalinists? And I know a lot about that particular conception of socialism, and beyond the USSR...

Where have I said that you are a racist?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> You got a 'First' at Balliol one assumes?



Well, Johnson didn't. He got a 2.1.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> What if you believe that the Communists in the Soviet Union developed capitalism but also believe that they believed that they had established socialism?  Mind you, we're going to have to go into a  more detailed discussion. Do you think you are up to it? Or do you just want in a sideways fashion to call people Stalinists? And I know a lot about that particular conception of socialism, and beyond the USSR...



I'm not particularly interested in what happened in Russia in the early 1900s and beyond. I don't think many other people are, either. In some ways I see political theory as disappearing up its own arse unless you can translate it into terms people will understand now. As soon as someone starts off into the "proletariat" and the like, most other peoples' eyes start glazing over. Unless you can show me how that relates to where we are now and how we can improve society it all just seems like point scoring.

As I said, I'm more an environmentalist. I see myself as a socialist in that I'd like to see a fair distribution of resources, not as any sort of historian.

And no, I've no intention of defining socialism as Stalin - I'd have thought you'd have realized that since it was specifically the problem I remarked on.



> Where have I said that you are a racist?



The quote you responded to was:


> Racism, elitist snobbery - Boris excels at that.



You responded:



> So do liberals.



I genuinely didn't understand how what I understand to be  'liberal' would make me a racist. In the same way I don't see 'Stalinist mass murder' when someone says 'socialist' I don't see how you can see 'racist' in the term 'liberal'. It seems to be the exact opposite of the definition, and just used as a lazy insult. 

Before you can have a rational discussion you have to define terms. I've said why I don't think butchers' definition is an adequate one and I've proposed the dictionary definition as the one I understand. Why is that not a good starting point?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> You really do not miss any opportunity to expose yourself as an idiot, do you? Read up 'Kings Scholar', which you should have done in the first place. Johnson's parents could not have sent him to Eton, they couldn't afford to do so. He got one of 14 scholarships available each year.



Eton scholarships - and there isn't only the King's Scholarship, there are many - are a selection mechanism. You can do the entry stuff, but if you don't interview well - if they don't believe that you'll fit in - you will be bounced.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Quite, but bullety never lets facts get in the way of his rampant class envy.



It's not envy, you forelock-tugging dotard. It's antagonism.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not envy, you forelock-tugging dotard. It's antagonism.



Indeed, whereas the rampant class greed that leads to such antagonism is perfectly ok.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

You were making some silly point about Stalinism (or what you understand it be) then.  With a pretend conversation about socialism and the Soviet Union to get to that.  Why can't Stalin be a Communist?  I don't see that as a problem personally. He was. And the creation of a socialist society won't involve violence?  Has there never been violence and killing in the name of and belief in liberal democracy for example? You are seriously saying that liberals can not be racist?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> You were making some silly point about Stalinism (or what you understand it be) then.  With a pretend conversation about socialism and the Soviet Union to get to that.  Why can't Stalin be a Communist?  I don't see that as a problem personally. He was. And the creation of a socialist society won't involve violence?  Has there never been violence and killing in the name of and belief in liberal democracy for example? You are seriously saying that liberals can not be racist?


in the name of jesus - hallelujah!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

YouSir said:


> You don't have to live in the city he's assisted in fucking up.



Yup. Ken's Congestion Charge really did "get London moving" again. Boris's craven kowtowing to the wealthy meant that the extension never went ahead. What do we have now? Traffic flow through the C of L and neighbours that's worse than it was 15 years ago.
Livingstone put in place a TfL fund to expand accessibility in the Tube network. Boris stamped on it, and spunked the money on vanity projects. As a result, the Tube network is barely more accessible for disabled and/or elderly people, and people with kids in buggies, than it was when he came to power, and the additional accessibility is all to do with new rather than existing stations.
Then we have Boris's "calling in" of so many planning decisions for controversial buildings - socially rather than architecturally-controversial - and allowing the vast majority of them in the face of solid local antipathy and of statute.
We also have his early refusals to enforce section 106 payments by developers.

Fuck him, and fuck anyone stupid, deluded or demented enough to support the self-agrandising, morally-incontinent fuckwad.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are a cunt.
> 
> Now we have the gratuitous insults out of the way, explain why, if he was so dreadful, he was elected twice, and would quite probably have been elected for a third time? It would seem that your insight on Boris is far superior to the over a mill;ion people who voted for him.
> 
> ...



Livingstone won 2 mayoral elections without the media behind him. In fact, with the _Evening Standard_ actively campaigning against him.
Johnson scraped through the "Ken vs Boris" show of his first election with the _Evening Standard_ actively campaigning *for* him.

What does *that* tell you about who Boris is, and what he's in power for?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Racism, elitist snobbery - Boris excels at that. Are you a fan of that as well you tory bastard?



He's not a Tory anymore, supposedly, but he's still on the right.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> What if you believe that the Communists in the Soviet Union developed capitalism but also believe that they believed that they had established socialism?



And no, that wouldn't work for me as a response. The next question is likely to be "ah yes and which of those two led to 20 million people dying?"


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> And no, that wouldn't work for me as a response. The next question is likely to be "ah yes and which of those two led to 20 million people dying?"



Your respondent would be being fatuous, unless they had some knowledge of what that "20 million people dying" actually meant.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> And no, that wouldn't work for me as a response. The next question is likely to be "ah yes and which of those two led to 20 million people dying?"



That is my position though. It's hardly novel or controversial.  I could answer the above too.  Doing so doesn't mean I would defend it.  It's not the only possibility.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's not a Tory anymore, supposedly, but he's still on the right.


so, generally wrong


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 5, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> He is VERY blonde



Yes, he's the Hitler that Hitler WANTED to be.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> You were making some silly point about Stalinism (or what you understand it be) then.  With a pretend conversation about socialism and the Soviet Union to get to that.  Why can't Stalin be a Communist?  I don't see that as a problem personally. He was. And the creation of a socialist society won't involve violence?  Has there never been violence and killing in the name of and belief in liberal democracy for example? You are seriously saying that liberals can not be racist?



Stalinists also believed that they were moving to a society that would have a much greater level of democracy than liberal democracies, in comparison to certain anti-stalinists on the ultra-left. How very liberal and tolerant *spits disdainfully.*

Democratic ambitions are totally compatible with mass murder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

dialectician said:


> Stalinists also believed that they were moving to a society that would have a much greater level of democracy than liberal democracies, in comparison to certain anti-stalinists on the ultra-left. How very liberal and tolerant *spits disdainfully.*


so the anti-stalinists on the ultra-left were in this case right. interesting.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 5, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so the anti-stalinists on the ultra-left were in this case right. interesting.



Well, if you remove market liberalism from your definition of being a liberal, then you can only define it with reference to democracy.

And the communists in the USSR believed that they had and would continue to surpass liberalism. Believing that one is democratic doesn't make one tolerant or a peace-loving hippie, ha.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

dialectician said:


> Well, if you remove market liberalism from your definition of being a liberal, then you can only define it with reference to democracy.
> 
> And the communists in the USSR believed that they had and would continue to surpass liberalism. Believing that one is democratic doesn't make one tolerant or a peace-loving hippie, ha.


yeh i didn't expect much of an answer from you. and my expectations certainly not exceeded.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Racism, elitist snobbery - Boris excels at that. Are you a fan of that as well you tory bastard?



Dear Lord, a talking dog turd, what next?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Eton scholarships - and there isn't only the King's Scholarship, there are many - are a selection mechanism. You can do the entry stuff, but if you don't interview well - if they don't believe that you'll fit in - you will be bounced.



Same as any establishment then? I believe the job market works in much the same way, you can be well qualified and brilliant, but if the interview panel don't think you will fit in...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Livingstone won 2 mayoral elections without the media behind him. In fact, with the _Evening Standard_ actively campaigning against him.
> Johnson scraped through the "Ken vs Boris" show of his first election with the _Evening Standard_ actively campaigning *for* him.
> 
> What does *that* tell you about who Boris is, and what he's in power for?



Livingstone had one hell of a lot of councils behind him, yet still lost.

What is he in power for? Do you really not know? He's in power for the sake of power, same as every other politician.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> You were making some silly point about Stalinism (or what you understand it be) then. With a pretend conversation about socialism and the Soviet Union to get to that.



I'm not sure which bit of what I said you're responding to since you've not quoted it. But I wouldn't agree that 20 million deaths is a “silly point” myself.

A “pretend conversation” are you saying I made this up?



> Why can't Stalin be a Communist? I don't see that as a problem personally. He was. And the creation of a socialist society won't involve violence? Has there never been violence and killing in the name of and belief in liberal democracy for example?



She's my neighbour, she only moved in a couple of months ago - I'm not going to start with a conversation that tries to justify a fucking political system that involved the death of 20 million people.

And you're on dodgy philosophical grounds if you're accusing liberals of mass murder while seeing 20 million dead in support of your own ideals as 'not a problem'.



> You are seriously saying that liberals can not be racist?



You are seriously asking that as a question? 

Ok, no I'm not saying that. Could you now answer my original question with a proper response not involving straw? What definition of liberal are you using that liberals (not even 'some liberals' but 'liberals') 'excel' at racism?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> And no, that wouldn't work for me as a response. The next question is likely to be "ah yes and which of those two led to 20 million people dying?"



Arguably, capitalism has killed more people than communism.

Capitalism isn't the ideal perhaps, but every other system is worse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Same as any establishment then? I believe the job market works in much the same way, you can be well qualified and brilliant, but if the interview panel don't think you will fit in...



You've made my argument for me.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Arguably, capitalism has killed more people than communism.



Quite possibly, although 50 million's a fairly high bar to beat (although that is for 'people who called themselves communists' rather than 'communism' itself I'd have though). 



> Capitalism isn't the ideal perhaps, but every other system is worse.



That seems to contradict your first statement. Bit fucking inefficient to be killing so many millions.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> You've made my argument for me.



No, not at all. You implied that the need to have people who fitted in with the existing group was unique to Eton, it isn't.

I was always a great fan of jobs that interviewed, I never failed to get a job I applied for if final selection was by interview. I say was, because I will be out of the job market in 18 months.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Livingstone had one hell of a lot of councils behind him, yet still lost.



Having councils behind you is meaningless with regard to the GLA mayoralty, you fathead. They're not allowed to contribute to or publicise your campaign. They may only publicise the fact of the election.

Johnson had a regional paper with a million-plus circulation - and an estimated 3.5 million readership - front-paging him for several months in the run-up to the 2008 election, and again for the 2012. You can't buy that sort of publicity.
And he still only scraped in about 130,000 votes in front of Livingstone.  So much for his brilliance and popularity.



> What is he in power for? Do you really not know? He's in power for the sake of power, same as every other politician.



No, he's in power for the sake of *influence* and self-enrichment, the same as every other politician. Power without influence and money isn't much of a catch.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> No, not at all. You implied that the need to have people who fitted in with the existing group was unique to Eton, it isn't.



I didn't imply anything of the sort. Read my post again.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2016)

It's already been pointed out to Sas about a month ago, that Johnson only beat Livingstone narrowly after 2nd round (both in 2008 and 2012).


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry about the derail by the way - I should really raise it on the 'liberals' thread but I'm not sure I could take the abuse.  



ViolentPanda said:


> Your respondent would be being fatuous, unless they had some knowledge of what that "20 million people dying" actually meant.



I'd assumed most died from starvation or the cold, most of the rest died from disagreeing with Stalin (although those two classes would overlap). 

If the deaths were avoidable then I'd disagree that it was fatuous.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Quite possibly, although 50 million's a fairly high bar to beat (although that is for 'people who called themselves communists' rather than 'communism' itself I'd have though).
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to contradict your first statement. Bit fucking inefficient to be killing so many millions.



It was a non sequitur, merely a passing thought that although capitalism is a bit more civilised in its killing, death occurs just the same.

Depends who you are killing. Hitler doesn't have the monopoly on removing 'useless eaters'. Capitalism wants fit workers, who preferrably die just before pensions are payable. Actually, I don't know if the death engendered by capitalism is intentional or in


ViolentPanda said:


> Having councils behind you is meaningless with regard to the GLA mayoralty, you fathead. They're not allowed to contribute to or publicise your campaign. They may only publicise the fact of the election.
> 
> Johnson had a regional paper with a million-plus circulation - and an estimated 3.5 million readership - front-paging him for several months in the run-up to the 2008 election, and again for the 2012. You can't buy that sort of publicity.
> And he still only scraped in about 130,000 votes in front of Livingstone.  So much for his brilliance and popularity.
> ...



Oh no, cannot agree. Swinney is a prime example of the power hungry, but not seeking personal gain.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> It's already been pointed out to Sas about a month ago, that Johnson only beat Livingstone narrowly after 2nd round (both in 2008 and 2012).



How many votes does it take to win? One. One single vote more than the other guy. Given the population make up of London, either there were left wingers voting for Boris, or, more likely, not voting at all. There is no way, given the demographic of London that Boris should have won, but he did. Twice in fact, once and then again. Take that you Godless commie horde. 

I realise that Boris is no saint, indeed would not even be considered for 'Servant of God', never mind canonisation, but he has a certain flair. I don't know if I fancy him for PM though, although it would certainly be interesting, the country would perhaps not survive it. On second thoughts, fuck it, let's see what happens. If we can survive Blair and the most incompetent chancellor in history, we can survive Boris.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I didn't imply anything of the sort. Read my post again.



Well, either you did imply, or your post is devoid of meaning. 

Ah. Dinner.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Sorry about the derail by the way - I should really raise it on the 'liberals' thread but I'm not sure I could take the abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"20 million people dying" wasn't a result of "Communism", it was - even where some deaths were intentional - often more to do with attempting to socially-advance a peasant society into an industrial society with no real map of where to go, and being stuck with imperial-era infrastructure that was, at best, already failing by the time of the November revolution, and which was impossible to quickly improve.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, either you did imply, or your post is devoid of meaning.
> 
> Ah. Dinner.



No, you inferred something from my post that wasn't implied.

That's because you're a dick.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> "20 million people dying" wasn't a result of "Communism", it was - even where some deaths were intentional - often more to do with attempting to socially-advance a peasant society into an industrial society with no real map of where to go, and being stuck with imperial-era infrastructure that was, at best, already failing by the time of the November revolution, and which was impossible to quickly improve.



Interesting, although you could still put the excess deaths down to communism if that (socially advancing a peasant society into an industrial society) being the aim got in the way of an aim of "feeding, housing and clothing your people". 

You'd certainly need to offset it against the number who died under the tsars over a similar period, though, allowing for things like weather-induced famines. As with the French revolution, you hear a lot about the aristos who died without hearing much about the peasants who'd previously died  because of the aristos.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

It was the result of attempting to build a socialist society, an accelerated capitalist-socialist transition under revolutionary state control.  In the 1930s the Stalinists said that the foundations of a new mode of production called at this stage socialism had been built (full communism comes later) and the USSR was the most democratic state in the whole world. They weren't telling porkies. They believed this shit.

And where have I said twenty million people dying is not a problem? Why are you twisting my words?  I said I don't have a problem with Stalin being called a Communist.  He was one.  My 'ideals'?  What are they?  You have spent the best part of a day trying to make out that I'm a Stalinist, all because in some vague way you identify as a liberal and have taken offence at the view liberalism is a murderous ideology.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> It was a non sequitur, merely a passing thought that although capitalism is a bit more civilised in its killing, death occurs just the same.


"Civilised killing". Now there's a thing. Is that like "progressive eugenics"? (qv. Toby Young)


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> And where have I said twenty million people dying is not a problem? Why are you twisting my words?  I said I don't have a problem with Stalin being called a Communist.  He was one.



Yes and you followed on with "And the creation of a socialist society won't involve violence? Has there never been violence and killing in the name of and belief in liberal democracy for example?"

You're defending Stalin's violence, hence my confusion that you are some sort of Stalinist. My neighbour would similarly think that I was some sort of Stalinist if I defended his violence, which is why I wouldn't want to do that.



> My 'ideals'?  What are they?  You have spent the best part of a day trying to make out that I'm a Stalinist, all because in some vague way you identify as a liberal and have taken offence at the view liberalism is a murderous ideology.



By ideals I meant the "creation of a socialist society" that you referred to. (It doesn't help that you're not quoting the exact sentence that you're cricitising by the way).

This all started because you said liberals 'excel' at being racist. Two pages ago I asked you perfectly politely what definition of liberal you were using. You don't want to tell me. That's fine, but we could have avoided all this if you'd just said "I don't want to tell you".


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> "20 million people dying" wasn't a result of "Communism", it was - even where some deaths were intentional - often more to do with attempting to socially-advance a peasant society into an industrial society with no real map of where to go, and being stuck with imperial-era infrastructure that was, at best, already failing by the time of the November revolution, and which was impossible to quickly improve.



Intentional deaths were very much linked to the heralding of socialism (as they understood it).  It's similar to Plekhanov's 'last gasp.'  As socialism nears the class struggle heightens to its most viscious level.  The dispossession of enemy classes during the dictatorship of the proletariat sees its remnants resist, that resistance only getting stronger as socialism approaches.  They quite literally have to be destroyed.  It's more dangerous under the particular conditions of Soviet society at that time (a viable 'socialist' society under the constant threat posed by stronger capitalist encirclement).  None of this makes me a Stalinist two sheds .  Don't assume that a look at Stalinism on its own terms means I share those very same positions.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yes and you followed on with "And the creation of a socialist society won't involve violence? Has there never been violence and killing in the name of and belief in liberal democracy for example?"
> 
> You're defending Stalin's violence, hence my confusion that you are some sort of Stalinist. My neighbour would similarly think that I was some sort of Stalinist if I defended his violence, which is why I wouldn't want to do that.
> 
> ...



I'm not defending Stalinist violence by wanting to understand it, to place it into some context.  If I was a Stalinist would I be using 'Stalinist' as a self-designation?  Describing the so-called 'socialist' system of state ownership in the Soviet Union as Stalinism? Wouldn't I be a Communist?  And the only proper Communist is one who adheres to Marxism-Leninism?  Is the Stalinist conception of socialism the only one?

Of course violence has to be dealt with, its purpose, its problems discussed and decided upon.  Do you think those who benefit the most from this current state of affairs will simply give it all away?  They maintain armies and police forces, use their wealth to divide and turn people against one another.

Liberalism can include racism, yes, and historically with capitalist expansion can have no problem with mass murder too.  And more recently where the two have come into imperialist conflict there has been all manner of horrific violence.  Some examples may pose problems for you re liberalism.  But you've personalised this, as in you identify as a liberal (some fluffy position of just being really nice and stuff) therefore I'm unwarranted in calling you a racist or a defender of mass murder.  I'm not doing that.   So looking back your whole purpose on this thread since then has been to portray me as a defender of Stalinist mass murder.  It's a bit childish really, isn't it?  Hurt feelings.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

I asked you what definition of liberal you were using to say that liberals 'excel' in racism. Five? times of asking and still no reply.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

I was using the one provided by butchers, which you don't recognise.  We can look at it further if you like. Being a liberal is being nice though.  Now, answer my questions.  All of them.  Explain why I am a Stalinist.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> I was using the one provided by butchers, which you don't recognise.  We can look at it further if you like. Being a liberal is being nice though.  Now, answer my questions.  All of them.  Explain why I am a Stalinist.



Well I've said why I don't think what butchers said is a good definition - it's too general, if you replace 'liberal' with 'socialist' it's just what a right winger would say about socialism. 

If you don't like the Oxford definition then take it up with them. 

Where have I said you're a Stalinist? I've said that you seem to be defending (finding reasons for, explaining away) 20 million people dying under Stalinism.


----------



## coley (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> I'm not defending Stalinist violence by wanting to understand it, to place it into some context.  If I was a Stalinist would I be using 'Stalinist' as a self-designation?  Describing the so-called 'socialist' system of state ownership in the Soviet Union as Stalinism? Wouldn't I be a Communist?  And the only proper Communist is one who adheres to Marxism-Leninism?  Is the Stalinist conception of socialism the only one?
> 
> Of course violence has to be dealt with, its purpose, its problems discussed and decided upon.  Do you think those who benefit the most from this current state of affairs will simply give it all away?  They maintain armies and police forces, use their wealth to divide and turn people against one another.
> 
> Liberalism can include racism, yes, and historically with capitalist expansion can have no problem with mass murder too.  And more recently where the two have come into imperialist conflict there has been all manner of horrific violence.  Some examples may pose problems for you re liberalism.  But you've personalised this, as in you identify as a liberal (some fluffy position of just being really nice and stuff) therefore I'm unwarranted in calling you a racist or a defender of mass murder.  I'm not doing that.   So looking back your whole purpose on this thread since then has been to portray me as a defender of Stalinist mass murder.  It's a bit childish really, isn't it?  Hurt feelings.



"Of course violence has to be dealt with, its purpose, its problems discussed and decided upon. Do you think those who benefit the most from this current state of affairs will simply give it all away? They maintain armies and police forces, use their wealth to divide and turn people against one another."

Could you expound on that? You feel violence has a place to play in the overthrow of the present system?


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Well I've said why I don't think what butchers said is a good definition - it's too general, if you replace 'liberal' with 'socialist' it's just what a right winger would say about socialism.
> 
> If you don't like the Oxford definition then take it up with them.
> 
> Where have I said you're a Stalinist? I've said that you seem to be defending (finding reasons for, explaining away) 20 million people dying under Stalinism.



This is could go on and on.  I have already offered to explore it more, its history, but let's stick with the Ox def...  How does it seem that I have defended Stalinist violence other than you wanting to portray me as an apologist out of some offence taken at fluffy and nice not being viewed as the sole aspects of liberalism? You haven't responded to any of my detailed posts.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

coley said:


> "Of course violence has to be dealt with, its purpose, its problems discussed and decided upon. Do you think those who benefit the most from this current state of affairs will simply give it all away? They maintain armies and police forces, use their wealth to divide and turn people against one another."
> 
> Could you expound on that? You feel violence has a place to play in the overthrow of the present system?



Yes.


----------



## coley (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Yes.


Fair enough, beheadings of the 1% ers? or would you prefer something more 'low key'


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

coley said:


> Fair enough, beheadings of the 1% ers? or would you prefer something more 'low key'



Beheadings?


----------



## coley (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Beheadings?



You know, get all those rich 1% ers out of their penthouses/mansions and detach their heads from their shoulders in front of the people, very popular in France once upon a time.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

The plebian way.  What happened to the Communards?  

You would protect your property from expropriation.  Or stand behind others who would. There's going to be some conflict...


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> This is could go on and on.  I have already offered to explore it more, its history, but let's stick with the Ox def...  How does it seem that I have defended Stalinist violence other than you wanting to portray me as an apologist out of some offence taken at fluffy and nice not being viewed as the sole aspects of liberalism? You haven't responded to any of my detailed posts.



Well this one particularly, responding to Stalin and the 20 million:



seventh bullet said:


> Why can't Stalin be a Communist?  I don't see that as a problem personally. He was. And the creation of a socialist society won't involve violence?  Has there never been violence and killing in the name of and belief in liberal democracy for example?



What's that but a justification? My original point was that I couldn't think of a convincing response to her statement about socialism and Russia. That really isn't a good one.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

coley said:


> "Of course violence has to be dealt with, its purpose, its problems discussed and decided upon. Do you think those who benefit the most from this current state of affairs will simply give it all away? They maintain armies and police forces, use their wealth to divide and turn people against one another."
> 
> Could you expound on that? You feel violence has a place to play in the overthrow of the present system?



Standing back from my 'discussion' with seventh bullet at the moment I do wonder whether the definition of 'liberal' on urban is 'doesn't believe in violent revolution'.


----------



## coley (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> The plebian way.  What happened to the Communards?
> 
> You would protect your property from expropriation.  Or stand behind others who would. There's going to be some conflict...


I'm all for a non violent political redistribution of wealth,you?


----------



## coley (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Standing back from my 'discussion' with seventh bullet at the moment I do wonder whether the definition of 'liberal' on urban is 'doesn't believe in violent revolution'.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

Why is that a justification? Surely we can go beyond Stalin wasn't a very nice man.  The point is that the problems of violence used by you and against you in the struggle for power will be faced by the non-Stalinist left. It's not a celebration of violence.  Historically that struggle hasn't been a nice chat.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Standing back from my 'discussion' with seventh bullet at the moment I do wonder whether the definition of 'liberal' on urban is 'doesn't believe in violent revolution'.



Liberals have never used violence against political threats to their dominance?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Why is that a justification? Surely we can go beyond Stalin wasn't a very nice man.  The point is that the problems of violence used by you and against you in the struggle for power will be faced by the non-Stalinist left. It's not a celebration of violence.  Historically that struggle hasn't been a nice chat.



The problem I have with it is: if you're a socialist, then giving reasons why a previous socialist (or someone who describes themselves as a socialist, in this case Stalin) killed 20 million people in setting up a socialist state, then it suggests that you wouldn't be averse to a few million deaths in setting up your own version of socialism. That scares the shit out of people who aren't revolutionary socialists.

And these were after Stalin came to power weren't they? We're not talking about deaths during the revolution, this was specifically from inefficient distribution of resources (unless there was no way to avoid the deaths through environmentally caused famines), and killing people who disagreed with him.

Those are the two basic reasons that right wing people give for why socialism is so dangerous. Trying to justify or explain them without prefacing it by "yes they were horrific, of course I don't want anything like that" plays into their hands.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Liberals have never used violence against political threats to their dominance?



Examples of liberals who have? This is what I've been trying to get at all along, really. Give me some examples and I can respond to it.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Examples of liberals who have?



Barack Obama.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

Saying that Stalinism wasn't a genuine attempt to establish an alternative to capitalism does also. That doesn't make me a Stalinist or an apologist to say the above.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

8ball said:


> Barack Obama.




Yes fair play, although surely a neoliberal? I wouldn't have described someone who's been elected head of the US and from the Democratic party (further right wing than the tories) as a liberal.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Saying that Stalinism wasn't a genuine attempt to establish an alternative to capitalism does also. That doesn't make me a Stalinist or an apologist to say the above.



does also what?


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Examples of liberals who have? This is what I've been trying to get at all along, really. Give me some examples and I can respond to it.



War against Communists or supporting those against Communists in the last century.  By the world's leading liberal democratic power.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yes fair play, although surely a neoliberal? I wouldn't have described someone who's been elected head of the US and from the Democratic party (further right wing than the tories) as a liberal.



'Liberal' has a wide semantic range.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> does also what?



That wasn't real socialism. It wasn't proper socialism. It was a fake socialism etc... The right will say it's avoidance.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> That wasn't real socialism. It wasn't proper socialism. It was a fake socialism etc... The right will say it's avoidance.



Indeed, that's why this thread has reminded me to describe myself as an environmentalist who wants to see resources shared fairly between people rather than appropriated by the rich and powerful if anybody asks in future.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yes fair play, although surely a neoliberal? I wouldn't have described someone who's been elected head of the US and from the Democratic party (further right wing than the tories) as a liberal.



Ah, liberals aren't really liberals when they use massive violence and terror or support those who do.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, that's why this thread has reminded me to describe myself as an environmentalist who wants to see resources shared fairly between people rather than appropriated by the rich and powerful if anybody asks in future.



So how do you get the rich to share? Ask nicely?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

8ball said:


> 'Liberal' has a wide semantic range.



In which case it becomes somewhat meaningless. If we're describing people like Nixon and Johnson as liberals then no, I wouldn't count myself as *that sort* of liberal.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Ah, liberals aren't really liberals when they use massive violence and terror or support those who do.



No, liberals aren't really liberals when they're really neoliberals. 

Is anyone else getting bored with all this by the way? It's a detour and as I say I'd take it to the 'Liberals' thread but I'm not sure it would help.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Similar to a conversation I had recently with someone I'd just met. She asked me what I was politically and so I said 'socialist would be the nearest I think' and she said 'but I wouldn't want a society like Russia was'.
> 
> I didn't really get any further than 'Errrrrm'.



It's not difficult. A socialist believes in the social, rather than individual, ownership and control of the means of production. Within that broad definition you can be anything from Stalin to Gandhi. You don't need to answer for anything Stalin did unless you're a Stalinist yourself.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> So how do you get the rich to share? Ask nicely?



Dunno, but I think there's more chance of it happening through voting and community action than there is through violent revolution. 

In the same vein I could ask how would you do it? Send people with fluffy dusters to take on tanks, missiles and machine guns?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> It's not difficult. A socialist believes in the social, rather than individual, ownership and control of the means of production. Within that broad definition you can be anything from Stalin to Gandhi. You don't need to answer for anything Stalin did unless you're a Stalinist yourself.



Fair play, but if you're talking to someone who's not particularly interested in politics (which she clearly isn't), how does she know that the *next* version of socialism isn't going to end up with a Stalin? It's a fair question.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> No, liberals aren't really liberals when they're really neoliberals.



This is a fair point, but sadly is quite easily countered by a naive fool with a dictionary.

I'd count myself as a liberal under certain definitions of the word, and pretty much everyone posting on this site would count also for many definitions.  In many respects the word has become useless.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Fair play, but if you're talking to someone who's not particularly interested in politics (which she clearly isn't), how does she know that the *next* version of socialism isn't going to end up with a Stalin? It's a fair question.



It was surely Russia's history that created Stalin though. Hundreds of years of absolute monarchy and the collapse of that empire, followed by a world war that exposed all of Europe to violence never previously witnessed. Those are the forces that would have shaped what was to come in Russia, not the idea of socialism.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

8ball said:


> I'd count myself as a liberal under certain definitions of the word, and pretty much everyone posting on this site would count also for many definitions.  In many respects the word has become useless.



Indeed - for me liberal includes being against sexism, homophobia, racism, ... That's why it confuses me somewhat that there's such a hatred of liberals on urban.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 5, 2016)

Your friend might as well ask how we know the next GP to to be trained-up won't be a Harold Shipman.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> It's not difficult. A socialist believes in the social, rather than individual, ownership and control of the means of production. Within that broad definition...



It's certainly a broad definition.  I think I'm probably not well read enough to grasp the exact limits of what this covers.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 5, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Indeed - for me liberal includes being against sexism, homophobia, racism, ... That's why it confuses me somewhat that there's such a hatred of liberals on urban.



From what I've read on the forums it seems to come down to history.  To some extent a series of historical accidents.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> It was surely Russia's history that created Stalin though. Hundreds of years of absolute monarchy and the collapse of that empire, followed by a world war that exposed all of Europe to violence never previously witnessed. Those are the forces that would have shaped what was to come in Russia, not the idea of socialism.



Interesting, yes fair point. Not totally reassuring though, since he could only do what he did because of the absolute power he gained under the system that allowed it.


----------



## coley (Apr 5, 2016)

8ball said:


> Barack Obama.



True, but on a small, and specifically targeted individuals.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Interesting, yes fair point. Not totally reassuring though, since he could only do what he did because of the absolute power he gained under the system that allowed it.



But absolute power is the opposite of socialism. Socialism is about democratising our working environment and _removing_ the absolute power of capital to turn us into commodities.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> True, but on a small, and specifically targeted individuals.



Well, some would say *vaguely* targeted *areas*.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

cynicaleconomy said:


> But absolute power is the opposite of socialism. Socialism is about democratising our working environment and _removing_ the absolute power of capital to turn us into commodities.



Yes can't argue that's what it should be.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> In which case it becomes somewhat meaningless. If we're describing people like Nixon and Johnson as liberals then no, I wouldn't count myself as *that sort* of liberal.



Sure, but they were though. Like not all 'socialists' are  Stalinist I suppose.  When the actual Stalinists of Southeast Asia were fighting US liberalism's attempt to control resources and territory to expand markets confetti bombs weren't being dropped on people.  The CIA didn't tickle people into laughing blobs of jelly in their torture chambers.


----------



## coley (Apr 6, 2016)

8ball said:


> Well, some would say *vaguely* targeted *areas*.


Aye, right enough, it comes down to the argument of acceptable collateral damage, something I have difficulty in getting my head around.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> Aye, right enough, it comes down to the argument of acceptable collateral damage, something I have difficulty in getting my head around.



I understand it well enough.  It's about what collateral damage *you* can accept.  "You" being someone pulling the trigger from thousands of miles away, not knowing anyone involved, in a culture that refers to the remains of people blown apart by your missiles as "bug splats".


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Interesting, yes fair point. Not totally reassuring though, since he could only do what he did because of the absolute power he gained under the system that allowed it.



It breaks with Tsarism in some significant ways.  He could only do so through a modern political party. Stalinism is a perhaps marginal variation of western modernity.  I would say there was a synthesis rather than a Russian 'tradition' being the sole 'cause' of Stalinist dictatorship. It shared broadly understood top-down social developments of the 'west' at the time although there is the degree of coercion used for such ends, the extreme authoritarianism and violence.


----------



## coley (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Sure, but they were though. Like not all 'socialists' are  Stalinist I suppose.  When the actual Stalinists of Southeast Asia were fighting US liberalism's attempt to control resources and territory to expand markets confetti bombs weren't being dropped on people.  The CIA didn't tickle people into laughing blobs of jelly in their torture chambers.



Most people I know who describe themselves as 'socialists' abhor the policies of the USSR and those of the majority ( republican policies) of the US, and more importantly,those of the current UK Tory party.
Mao isn't particularly popular either, amongst those of a truly socialist bent.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> Most people I know who describe themselves as 'socialists' abhor the policies of the USSR and those of the majority ( republican policies) of the US, and more importantly,those of the current UK Tory party.
> Mao isn't particularly popular either, amongst those of a truly socialist bent.



Mao was more lenient towards landlords after their expropriation  than Stalin. Rubbish can be transformed into something useful rather than just gotten rid of and buried.

The Vietnamese Communists (Soviet and Chinese-derived politics) deserved what they got I take it? And those in Indonesia?


----------



## coley (Apr 6, 2016)

8ball said:


> I understand it well enough.  It's about what collateral damage *you* can accept.  "You" being someone pulling the trigger from thousands of miles away, not knowing anyone involved, in a culture that refers to the remains of people blown apart by your missiles as "bug splats".


I mainly try to be understanding of other people's viewpoints on here, but your comment is the biggest load of Shyte I have ever encountered on here, my missiles? I have personally ordered them? and have been responsible for their target designation?
And as for seeing innocent people as being "bug splat"
Jeez, just where are you coming from?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> I mainly try to be understanding of other people's viewpoints on here, but your comment is the biggest load of Shyte I have ever encountered on here, my missiles? I have personally ordered them? and have been responsible for their target designation?
> And as for seeing innocent people as being "bug splat"
> Jeez, just where are you coming from?



Yeah, you just didn't read the post right.

It wasn't about "you" having anything to do with these things - it was about the viewpoint of whoever is determining some consequences to be "acceptable collateral damage".
"Acceptable collateral damage" is a salve the conscience of whomever is pulling the trigger.


----------



## coley (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Mao was more lenient towards landlords after their expropriation  than Stalin. Rubbish can be transformed into something useful rather than just gotten rid of and buried.
> 
> The Vietnamese Communists (Soviet and Chinese-derived politics) deserved what they got I take it? And those in Indonesia?


Starting to think your a bit of a nutter, you keep on making insidious remarks re; me being a landlord, now let's get to grips, are you stating that all people who rent out properties are blood sucking parasites?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> Starting to think your a bit of a nutter, you keep on making insidious remarks re; me being a landlord, now let's get to grips, are you stating that all people who rent out properties are blood sucking parasites?



This is beginning to sound like a bit of a guilt/paranioa thing now.


----------



## coley (Apr 6, 2016)

8ball said:


> Yeah, you just didn't read the post right.
> 
> It wasn't about "you" having anything to do with these things - it was about the viewpoint of whoever is determining some consequences to be "acceptable collateral damage".
> "Acceptable collateral damage" is a salve the conscience of whomever is pulling the trigger.



Fair point, but, and this is the killer, if the collateral damage is a relatively small number of people in a faraway Indian/ Asian village compared to scores or hundreds killed in an attack on a major European  transport hub?
Everyday dozens and scores of people are killed around the world in terrorist attacks and these atrocities hardly make the news, unless it's here in Europe or the US etc, oh bugger, I'm tired and trying to understand this Shyte is so utterly depressing.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2016)

No killer try again comrade.


----------



## coley (Apr 6, 2016)

8ball said:


> This is beginning to sound like a bit of a guilt/paranioa thing now.


You wish, but sadly no coconut for you or your Marra.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> Starting to think your a bit of a nutter, you keep on making insidious remarks re; me being a landlord, now let's get to grips, are you stating that all people who rent out properties are blood sucking parasites?



Yep. But not necessarily 'blood-sucking'. I was just winding you up with the other stuff though.  Throwing it in when you and two sheds try and tag-team me and expose the Stalinist within.  But I am not deterministic like Stalin was. You aren't some irredeemable enemy who is to be liquidated, no ifs no buts. You have got to do what is in your best interests.  I dont 'hate' you for that.  Eventually people are going to have to make a decision on which side they are on.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm no spokesman but this is getting a bit 'would you kill Hitler'.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2016)

its not a trick question.


----------



## coley (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Yep. But not necessarily 'blood-sucking'. I was just winding you up with the other stuff though.  Throwing it in when you and two sheds try and tag-team me and expose the Stalinist within.  But I am not deterministic like Stalin was. You aren't some irredeemable enemy who is to be liquidated, no ifs no buts. You have got to do what is in your best interests.  I dont 'hate' you for that.  Eventually people are going to have to make a decision on which side they are on.



Sorry, but me and two sheds aren't trying to tag you, haven't even met or PM,d two sheds, but mebbes to illustrate a point, I'm reluctantly a "landlord" and I hate that term, but my tenants pay the most low rent available under HB and have the right to buy the homes they live in at any time at the price  I bought it plus an average of the index link.
I'm not in anyway apologising for what I do, or who I am, I'm a working class bloke who took a chance, I sunk my redundancy payment into offering homes in the community to people with learning difficulties, something my wife and I had done on a voluntary scheme for years before the 93 "care in the community act"
The 93 act gave us no choice,we either had to become a ' business' or give up on the people we cared for, as a result we bought houses to provide accommodation for those we had  previously provided respite for, and who's parents had reluctantly decided they couldn't manage to  provide adequate care for anymore.

What really pisses me off, is when we started we paid above what is now considered the "living wage" but having not had a fee increase for nearly six years we are reduced to paying just above the minimum wage and should we not be able to negotiate a fee increase come Friday then 28 people in one of the most depressed areas of the UK will be facing redundancy.
Yours, an "enemy of the people"


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

You don't have to justify yourself or apologise for what you do.  Jesus. And if I remember correctly this tit for tat insulting all started when you got very touchy about a joke caption for some photo a while back that wasn't even directed at you.  Plenty air violent fantasies on here. Who hasn't wanted to machine-gun some Tory?  It represents impotence not strength. We need to vent.  This society is a very cold, horrible place for a lot of people. The vrag naroda thing was a piss-take the other day in a post that was in your defence. I have clearly upset you in general recently and I am sorry for that.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Examples of liberals who have? This is what I've been trying to get at all along, really. Give me some examples and I can respond to it.


The megadeaths of Liberalism


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Apr 6, 2016)

What's with your profile picture, Humberto?


----------



## Obediah Marsh (Apr 6, 2016)

The 1,000-lunch Reich.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> The megadeaths of Liberalism



Ta, will take a look.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> I've always been a fan of Boris, and always will be. Makes me laugh when people on here cast up his shortcomings, I'd be very interested to see a detailed view of the critics 'shortcomings'.


I thought you had ditched the tories.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> I was just winding you up with the other stuff though.  Throwing it in when you and two sheds try and tag-team me and expose the Stalinist within.



I thought we'd let all this go last night, but apparently not. Could you post an example of this 'tag-team' activity? My only recollection is that we both happened to ask the same (perfectly reasonable) question at the same time. 

The only real response you've given to that particular question (that liberals "excel" at racism) has been "You are seriously saying that liberals can not be racist?". This is along the lines of a tory defending his claim that socialists excel at being anti-semite mass murderers who don't clean between their toes properly by saying: "You are seriously saying that socialists can not be anti-semite mass murderers who don't clean between their toes properly?" 

Remember: 



> 'All wood burns,' states Sir Bedevere. 'Therefore,' he concludes, 'all that burns is wood.' This is, of course, pure bullshit. Universal affirmatives can only be partially converted: all of Alma Cogan is dead, but only some of the class of dead people are Alma Cogan.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

Eh?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

You're too young - there aren't proper lessons in logic from reputable sources any more 

Monty Python: The Logician


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

Now *that* I'd call an example of liberal racism.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

The Oxford English Dictionary definition of liberalism doesn't fit with it being an ideology compatible with mass murder and I am a defender of Stalinism.  Then...  Wanky middle class comedy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> The Oxford English Dictionary definition of liberalism doesn't fit with it being an ideology compatible with mass murder and I am a defender of Stalinism.  Then...  Wanky middle class comedy?


often thought the most disappointing thing about stalinism was stalinists


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

That's his view of me, it's not my own.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Remember:


don't talk shit - what about e.g.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> The Oxford English Dictionary definition of liberalism doesn't fit with it being an ideology compatible with mass murder and I am a defender of Stalinism.  Then...  Wanky middle class comedy?



Oh there you go, bringing class back into it again


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

I know, class doesn't matter at all.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> The megadeaths of Liberalism



Interesting thread, ta. Consistently includes neo-liberal governments, though, and throughout uses the political definition of a liberal:

_



			(In a political context) favouring individual liberty, free trade, and moderate political and social reform: a liberal democratic state
		
Click to expand...

_
rather than the definition of a person with liberal ideals that I found last night.



> Willing to respect or accept behaviour or opinions different from one’s own; open to new ideas: _liberal views towards divorce _



So, bit of a dishonest argument to say 'liberals' when you mean 'liberal democratic states' (the thread includes colonial governments, US death squads and presidents, Nazi Germany, ...) and the people running those states aren't liberals at all.

The individual sense of the word I'd have thought covered most urban posters apart of course from the few illiberal ones.

So, if you accuse liberals of 'excelling' at racism, you can't complain when right wingers casually remark that socialists excel at anti-semitism. It's just the politics of insult, aims to confuse people, and pulls the discussion down to the lowest level.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2016)

Except that liberalism really was the driving ideology of enclosure, the slave trade and colonialism.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep.

And pulling discussion down two sheds ? You spent most of yesterday portraying me as a Stalinist. You have still yet to demonstrate I am. All you have done so far is fling shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Interesting thread, ta. Consistently includes neo-liberal governments, though, and throughout uses the political definition of a liberal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some sort of low level is also surely reached by using a floppy social definition  (and basically just using that to mean 'nice') in response to what you know is the use of a political definition.

In reality, really existing liberal govt was formed on the basis of mass slavery, mass eviction of people from the land, mass deportations and mass violence - and those really existing liberal govts built up the corpus of legitimating myths for their actions that devolved in later days into the the concept of that floppy nice social liberalism that you're defending  - around the time of WW1 when mass state intervention cleaved it off into some nice de-politicised sphere.

I've read your posts on this thread in astonishment.


----------



## J Ed (Apr 6, 2016)

JimW said:


> Except that liberalism really was the driving ideology of enclosure, the slave trade and colonialism.



Yes. I think part of the problem here is linguistic, in Britain there is a real blurring between the US and UK definitions of liberal. 'Very liberal' here could mean someone like Daniel Hannan whereas there it could be Ralph Nader or Bernie Sanders, I think that liberals here use that blurred distinction to give themselves legitimacy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

JimW said:


> Except that liberalism really was the driving ideology of enclosure, the slave trade and colonialism.


i find it hard to believe that you discern liberalism under henry vii, henry viii, edward vi, mary i, queen elizabeth i, philips ii-iv of spain, james i, charles i, and so on. perhaps you could outline just who the liberal thinkers were in the period 1500-1650. and it's not john locke.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i find it hard to believe that you discern liberalism under henry vii, henry viii, edward vi, mary i, queen elizabeth i, philips ii-iv of spain, james i, charles i, and so on. perhaps you could outline just who the liberal thinkers were in the period 1500-1650. and it's not john locke.


Currently re-reading Hill's Puritanism and the English Revolution as it happens, where you can see the intellectual and social antecedents of what later became liberalism in the modern sense playing just the role I suggested. That they built on other existing social forces does nothing to refute that.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Some sort of low level is also surely reached by using a floppy social definition  (and basically just using that to mean 'nice') in response to what you know is the use of a political definition.



Well that's the point isn't it. The political definition is being used to cover the individual definition. And the floppy social definition isn't just 'nice' it covers values that people who I'd assume are on the left would also hold to. Whereas right wingers wouldn't.



> In reality, really existing liberal govt was formed on the basis of mass slavery, mass eviction of people from the land, mass deportations and mass violence -



Wouldn't argue with that.



> and those really existing liberal govts built up the corpus of legitimating myths for their actions that devolved in later days into the the concept of that floppy nice social liberalism that you're defending



the floppy nice social liberalism that I'm defending includes equal rights for women and ethnic minorities, gay rights and the like. I'm not defending liberal democratic states in any way. Just like when someone here defends socialists they're not defending Stalin or other people who have called themselves 'socialists'. 



> I've read your posts on this thread in astonishment.



I thought you might.  I draw a distinction between being a liberal on an individual level and supporting the mass murder of liberal democratic states, while you don't seem to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

JimW said:


> Currently re-reading Hill's Puritanism and the English Revolution as it happens, where you can see the intellectual and social antecedents of what later became liberalism in the modern sense playing just the role I suggested. That they built on other existing social forces does nothing to refute that.


yeh well i don't know how you're suggesting liberalism the driving force behind the enclosures of the sixteenth century: perhaps you could elaborate. and i await with interest information on the spanish (and french) liberals of the period 1500-1650.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

JimW said:


> Currently re-reading Hill's Puritanism and the English Revolution as it happens, where you can see the intellectual and social antecedents of what later became liberalism in the modern sense playing just the role I suggested. That they built on other existing social forces does nothing to refute that.


"what later became liberalism". what a pity. so liberalism to blame even when liberalism didn't in fact exist.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Intentional deaths were very much linked to the heralding of socialism (as they understood it).  It's similar to Plekhanov's 'last gasp.'  As socialism nears the class struggle heightens to its most viscious level.  The dispossession of enemy classes during the dictatorship of the proletariat sees its remnants resist, that resistance only getting stronger as socialism approaches.  They quite literally have to be destroyed.  It's more dangerous under the particular conditions of Soviet society at that time (a viable 'socialist' society under the constant threat posed by stronger capitalist encirclement).  None of this makes me a Stalinist two sheds .  Don't assume that a look at Stalinism on its own terms means I share those very same positions.



I know you're not a Stalinist. I've read enough of your posts down the years for that to be plain.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> "what later became liberalism". what a pity. so liberalism to blame even when liberalism didn't in fact exist.


It's quite straightforward, the incipient social and political ideologies that later became known as liberalism were a driving force in enclosure. The process shaped and defined what liberalism became. The word wasn't coined but the ideas and social forces were taking shape.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

seventh bullet said:


> Yep.
> 
> And pulling discussion down two sheds ? You spent most of yesterday portraying me as a Stalinist. You have still yet to demonstrate I am. All you have done so far is fling shit.



You keep saying this. It was not my intention and I don't think I actually did. 

What I am saying is that, if someone criticizes socialism because of what happened in Russia then giving them reasons that Stalin acted like he did looks like you're defending what he did.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> This all started because you said liberals 'excel' at being racist. Two pages ago I asked you perfectly politely what definition of liberal you were using. You don't want to tell me. That's fine, but we could have avoided all this if you'd just said "I don't want to tell you".



People who would describe their own politics as "liberal", very often *do* excel at being racist. Many who could be simplistically described as "politically-correct" are actually thoroughgoing racists. Many of these people could also simplistically be described as _bourgeois_. None of this is some kind of new social analysis, it's old-fashioned "dig a moat, and pull up the drawbridge" behaviour from a class with more, against a class with less. Some of the _bourgeoisie_ are dedicated liberal anti-racists, but where does that anti-racism tend to stem from? It's *still* true to say that for many, their anti-racism stems from political ideas, *not* from direct experience. Those more fortunate will *always* "other" the less fortunate under capitalism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

JimW said:


> It's quite straightforward, the incipient social and political ideologies that later became known as liberalism were a driving force in enclosure. The process shaped and defined what liberalism became. The word wasn't coined but the ideas and social forces were taking shape.




EITHER liberalism existed and was a motivating - a driving - force behind enclosures and the slave trade. OR it didn't. and i await with great interest your proof that liberalism as a distinctive and recognisable ideology existed in the first half of the sixteenth century in england. when you say that "the ideas ... were taking shape" i am not filled with confidence in your ability to substantiate your claim.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

nino_savatte said:


> "Civilised killing". Now there's a thing. Is that like "progressive eugenics"? (qv. Toby Young)



To be fair to the slaphead fuckwit, all eugenics is "progressive" insofar as it attempts to progress people from one state to another.
Not that I expect slaphead is making that distinction.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Well that's the point isn't it. The political definition is being used to cover the individual definition. And the floppy social definition isn't just 'nice' it covers values that people who I'd assume are on the left would also hold to. Whereas right wingers wouldn't.



What i saw was you challenging seventh bullets posts about liberals - a post that only mad proper sense if taken as politically liberal - by running with it as if i meant socially liberal. I'd argue that there is a great deal of covert or unconscious unspoken racism among many politically and socially liberal people anyway - for example, i believe that the whole 'chav' thing contained a whole load of racial fears on the part of middle class white people, fears about race-mixing and so on.



> the floppy nice social liberalism that I'm defending includes equal rights for women and ethnic minorities, gay rights and the like. I'm not defending liberal democratic states in any way. Just like when someone here defends socialists they're not defending Stalin or other people who have called themselves 'socialists'.



No it doesn't - these are political not social concepts and rights, and they_ were won by the left_, often _against_ liberals. And such was the margin of victory that modern day liberals (and most of the conservative right) today claim both them and the victory as their own.



> I thought you might.  I draw a distinction between being a liberal on an individual level and supporting the mass murder of liberal democratic states, while you don't seem to.



The things above were not just the doings of liberal democratic states, they were also the doings of the inventors of the liberal tradition - actively playing a role in enlcosures and slavery and so on, while developing the theories and concepts that allowed a defence of these actions and intentions. For example, in a very real sense, _liberalism invented racism_ in during the period of the  mass Atlantic slave trade.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> EITHER liberalism existed and was a motivating - a driving - force behind enclosures and the slave trade. OR it didn't. and i await with great interest your proof that liberalism as a distinctive and recognisable ideology existed in the first half of the sixteenth century in england.


Your either or is bollocks hung on a label.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Yes. I think part of the problem here is linguistic, in Britain there is a real blurring between the US and UK definitions of liberal. 'Very liberal' here could mean someone like Daniel Hannan whereas there it could be Ralph Nader or Bernie Sanders, I think that liberals here use that blurred distinction to give themselves legitimacy.



I don't know anything about Daniel Hannan apart from him being a Conservative Euro MP.  I wouldn't have thought he'd Hard to fit him as a liberal, though. More of a libertarian. 

The US type definition, so including Bernie Sanders, is the one I'd thought as being general in the UK too before coming to urban.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> "Of course violence has to be dealt with, its purpose, its problems discussed and decided upon. Do you think those who benefit the most from this current state of affairs will simply give it all away? They maintain armies and police forces, use their wealth to divide and turn people against one another."
> 
> Could you expound on that? You feel violence has a place to play in the overthrow of the present system?



It's inescapable. You know this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

JimW said:


> Your either or is bollocks hung on a label.


yeh but i note you have already surrendered the point in post 233: "the ideas ... were taking shape"


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> EITHER liberalism existed and was a motivating - a driving - force behind enclosures and the slave trade. OR it didn't. and i await with great interest your proof that liberalism as a distinctive and recognisable ideology existed in the first half of the sixteenth century in england. when you say that "the ideas ... were taking shape" i am not filled with confidence in your ability to substantiate your claim.


Further, that enclosure began earlier or took a different course in France or Spain doesn't mean liberalism wasn't a driving force. In fact, because in Britain it was that driver capitalist formation happened earlier and.more thoroughly than the other two countries.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> Fair enough, beheadings of the 1% ers? or would you prefer something more 'low key'



How terribly late 18th century.

Why behead them, when by their own capitalistic lights, there's still surplus value to be extracted from their labour?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> You keep saying this. It was not my intention and I don't think I actually did.
> 
> What I am saying is that, if someone criticizes socialism because of what happened in Russia then giving them reasons that Stalin acted like he did looks like you're defending what he did.


No it doesn't. It loks like someone prepared to do some in-depth research and reading to arrive at some sort of informed contextual understanding of something.

is your reaction to attempts to understand any act or series of acts that they are skating dangerously close to justification or support? What about attempts to understand why thatcher abandoned monetarism in the early 80s?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I don't know anything about Daniel Hannan apart from him being a Conservative Euro MP.  I wouldn't have thought he'd Hard to fit him as a liberal, though. More of a libertarian.
> 
> The US type definition, so including Bernie Sanders, is the one I'd thought as being general in the UK too before coming to urban.


What is your basis for your conservative/liberal/libertarian divide?


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but i note you have already surrendered the point in post 233: "the ideas ... were taking shape"


As liberalism. Just because a name hadn't been settled on yet doesn't change much.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

coley said:


> I'm all for a non violent political redistribution of wealth,you?



*Everyone* sensible is for that.
Much as everyone sensible knows that it's unlikely to happen without the "withs" resisting violently.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> What i saw was you challenging seventh bullets posts about liberals - a post that only mad proper sense if taken as politically liberal - by running with it as if i meant socially liberal.



That's where we disagree, when he said that 'liberals' excel at racism it looked like he meant liberals rather than liberal democratic states. If he'd said liberal democratic states none of this would have come up since it's clearly correct. 

And yes fair enough on the rest of your post, I wouldn't try to argue with your political knowledge/analysis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

JimW said:


> Further, that enclosure began earlier or took a different course in France or Spain doesn't mean liberalism wasn't a driving force. In fact, because in Britain it was capitalist formation happened earlier and.more thoroughly than the other two countries.


jesus mary and joseph  it's very simple: liberalism was as butchers says an ex post facto justification for slavery, for enclosures etc. the original motivation for enclosures, for slavery _not_ i submit liberalism.

when it comes to france and spain i'm thinking more of their roles in the slave trade. it's well known, for example, that nantes was a major port in the triangle. and the spanish slave trade started in 1501 - i am unaware of any spanish liberals, let alone english liberals, of that period.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

Will come back to this later, off to the dentist for some light relief.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> That's where we disagree, when he said that 'liberals' excel at racism it looked like he meant liberals rather than liberal democratic states. If he'd said liberal democratic states none of this would have come up since it's clearly correct.
> 
> And yes fair enough on the rest of your post, I wouldn't try to argue with your political knowledge/analysis.


Even the bit about it being actual individuals or companies of liberals being the driving force behind all them bad slavery type things rather than liberal democratic states - the state having become/been captured  and used an enabler of this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Will come back to this later, off to the dentist for some light relief.


make sure you get some gas


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> make sure you get some gas





I've had a reprieve for an hour.


----------



## JimW (Apr 6, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> jesus mary and joseph  it's very simple: liberalism was as butchers says an ex post facto justification for slavery, for enclosures etc. the original motivation for enclosures, for slavery _not_ i submit liberalism.
> 
> when it comes to france and spain i'm thinking more of their roles in the slave trade. it's well known, for example, that nantes was a major port in the triangle. and the spanish slave trade started in 1501 - i am unaware of any spanish liberals, let alone english liberals, of that period.


But again the course and scale of the slave trade in the Anglosphere does tell you something was driving it harder. Not sure about the French, by the time they were heavily involved not short of liberals though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> The problem I have with it is: if you're a socialist, then giving reasons why a previous socialist (or someone who describes themselves as a socialist, in this case Stalin) killed 20 million people in setting up a socialist state, then it suggests that you wouldn't be averse to a few million deaths in setting up your own version of socialism. That scares the shit out of people who aren't revolutionary socialists.



"Stalin killed 20 million people".
Let's unpack that a bit.
20 million people over almost 30 years - including about half of my maternal family in the _holodomor_ - is comparable, given the size of the population and the time-frame, to what the British did in Ireland in the mid-19th century, what the USA did in the middle 3 decades of the 18th century to Native Americans, what the King of Belgium did to the people of the Congo. The only difference is in the ideology that fuelled the deaths, and yet there's little of the opprobrium for that ideology, that there is for *any* form of communism. That's because we've had a couple of centuries of the capitalist narrative being naturalised.
I don't say this lightly, but *all* extant ruling political ideologies have caused mass deaths. To single out a single form, or a single purveyor of that form is childish.



> And these were after Stalin came to power weren't they? We're not talking about deaths during the revolution, this was specifically from inefficient distribution of resources (unless there was no way to avoid the deaths through environmentally caused famines), and killing people who disagreed with him.
> 
> Those are the two basic reasons that right wing people give for why socialism is so dangerous. Trying to justify or explain them without prefacing it by "yes they were horrific, of course I don't want anything like that" plays into their hands.



Every state allocates resources based on its' own predicates. However, states tend to share a predicate: The perpetuation of the state, so guess where resources go? This is as true today in the UK as it was in the Soviet Union during Stalin's reign. Socialism isn't dangerous. What's dangerous is the bureaucracy that perpetuates the state.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> What is your basis for your conservative/liberal/libertarian divide?



As with most topics I use dictionary definitions (in this case the Oxford on-line ones). Liberal I've given.

Conservative: Averse to change or innovation and holding traditional values: _they were very conservative in their outlook or (In a political context) favouring free enterprise, private ownership, and socially conservative ideas._

_Libertarian: An extreme laissez-faire political philosophy advocating only minimal state intervention in the lives of citizens._

Although VP made a fair point with regard to individuals who would describe themselves as liberals. That wouldn't show up in a dictionary definition.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> No, liberals aren't really liberals when they're really neoliberals.



Yes they are. The basic tenets of liberalism are still there. They just have a modern hyper-individualistic economic gloss on them.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> "Stalin killed 20 million people".
> Let's unpack that a bit.
> 20 million people over almost 30 years - including about half of my maternal family in the _holodomor_ - is comparable, given the size of the population and the time-frame, to what the British did in Ireland in the mid-19th century, what the USA did in the middle 3 decades of the 18th century to Native Americans, what the King of Belgium did to the people of the Congo. The only difference is in the ideology that fuelled the deaths, and yet there's little of the opprobrium for that ideology, that there is for *any* form of communism. That's because we've had a couple of centuries of the capitalist narrative being naturalised.
> I don't say this lightly, but *all* extant ruling political ideologies have caused mass deaths. To single out a single form, or a single purveyor of that form is childish.
> ...



Yes, fair enough. But we're down to (as I recall) Chomsky remarking that you can't put across complex political ideas that aren't mainstream in a soundbyte. Correcting my neighbour's mainstream idea of 'left wing' would have taken half an hour from someone who knows the history of political philosophy and Russian history. That person wasn't me. 

It's still dangerous, though. Sorry to invoke Godwin but if I came across someone right wing who, when I mentioned Hitler's 7 million, explained that I had to understand the political system at the time and the pressures he was under, I wouldn't care what he said next or how good his political analysis was.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> As with most topics I use dictionary definitions (in this case the Oxford on-line ones). Liberal I've given.
> 
> Conservative: Averse to change or innovation and holding traditional values: _they were very conservative in their outlook or (In a political context) favouring free enterprise, private ownership, and socially conservative ideas._
> 
> ...


Here is a copy of Raymond William's excellent and very useful book Keywords:



> Keywords: A Vocabulary of Culture and Society is a book by the Welsh Marxist academic Raymond Williams published in 1976 by Croom Helm.
> Originally intended to be published along with the author's 1958 work Culture and Society, this work examines the history of more than a hundred words that are familiar and yet confusing: Art; Bureaucracy; Culture; Educated; Management; Masses; Nature; Originality; Radical; Society; Welfare; Work; and many others.The approach is cultural rather than etymological. Sometimes the origins of a word cast light on its meaning, but often one finds that it originally meant something quite different. Or that there has been a fierce political struggle over the 'correct' meaning.



Can i suggest that you have a look at the entry for liberal - it's not very long but contains a lot of interesting stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2016)

Bookmarked, ta.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Yes, fair enough. But we're down to (as I recall) Chomsky remarking that you can't put across complex political ideas that aren't mainstream in a soundbyte. Correcting my neighbour's mainstream idea of 'left wing' would have taken half an hour from someone who knows the history of political philosophy and Russian history. That person wasn't me.
> 
> It's still dangerous, though. Sorry to invoke Godwin but if I came across someone right wing who, when I mentioned Hitler's 7 million, explained that I had to understand the political system at the time and the pressures he was under, I wouldn't care what he said next or how good his political analysis was.



Then you're reacting emotionally, rather than logically. You can't begin to understand Nazism and what took place under it *without* understanding that what happened was more than just 12 years of horror - that the underlying politics appeared acceptable to some who didn't have murderous intentions for particular reasons, and why Jews became the scapegoat. What many people don't acknowledge is something raised by the German historian Karl Dietrich Bracher almost 60 years ago - that the holocaust could have been of the Slavs, rather than the Jews, given the anti-Slavism of many of Hitler's inner circle, who were mostly - like Hitler himself - ethnic Germans, rather than born in Germany. As Adam Tooze makes horribly clear, the focus on Jews as a scapegoat for Germany's ills boiled down to a combination of anti-Semitism (something *still* prevalent where Hitler was born and raised) and economic opportunism.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Here is a copy of Raymond William's excellent and very useful book Keywords:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i suggest that you have a look at the entry for liberal - it's not very long but contains a lot of interesting stuff.



I do enjoy flicking through my copy of "Keywords". It may be old, but it's still a fair crack at getting at the meanings behind the meanings.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 6, 2016)

two sheds said:


> You keep saying this. It was not my intention and I don't think I actually did.
> 
> What I am saying is that, if someone criticizes socialism because of what happened in Russia then giving them reasons that Stalin acted like he did looks like you're defending what he did.



I should have added more meat and said that I don't believe Stalinism guided Soviet society towards communism, the path there being the transition to a lower-stage socialist society by an accelerated  capitalist development within a compressed time-scale with supposedly careful attention given to its direction by the state. But I do believe that, including its horrors whether deemed 'necessary' or not, it was a genuine failed attempt to establish a new mode of production. I think they only further developed capitalism in the USSR. I don't share the Stalinist conception of socialism or see its political organisation as being able to bring it about.

There's your neighbour's hypothetical view that expressing an opinion about Soviet capitalism is a 'mealy-mouthed' answer to the question of Stalinism's human cost, or a move to pretend or deny that it had anything to do with socialism/communism at all.  It did, according to a particular understanding and one I don't agree with.  I recognise it, though, and the historical conditions it came out of.  Exploring that is worthwhile.

Trying to understand something like Stalinism on its own terms rather than constructing and then attacking an inaccurate one based on disgust or fear or whatever doesn't mean you will end up absorbing it as your own.  It doesn't mean you will end up defending mass murder for example because you have attempted to contextualise it.

My other clumsily made point earlier was that other socialists/communists/whoever are, in my opinion, going to face the complex problems of power and the use of violence in the struggle to create a new society.  Stalinism or something like it isn't the only possibility, the only outcome, but I don't think violence will be absent, it's inevitable.  I got the feeling this neighbour of yours was just your indirect and dishonest way of asking me (after guilt has already been determined) to offer a defence of the millions killed by Stalinism. I can instead point out that it is not something I own and it's one conception of 'socialism' among many.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 7, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> Dear Lord, a talking dog turd, what next?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 7, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


>


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 14, 2016)

Sasaferrato said:


> How many votes does it take to win? One. One single vote more than the other guy. Given the population make up of London, either there were left wingers voting for Boris, or, more likely, not voting at all. There is no way, given the demographic of London that Boris should have won, but he did. Twice in fact, once and then again. Take that you Godless commie horde.
> 
> I realise that Boris is no saint, indeed would not even be considered for 'Servant of God', never mind canonisation, but he has a certain flair. I don't know if I fancy him for PM though, although it would certainly be interesting, the country would perhaps not survive it. On second thoughts, fuck it, let's see what happens. If we can survive Blair and the most incompetent chancellor in history, we can survive Boris.


For what value of 'survive'?


----------



## jusali (Jun 30, 2016)

just broken!


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

It's all Gove-r bar the shouting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

Maybe he recognises next leader is a poisoned chalice but the one after might be better


----------



## jusali (Jun 30, 2016)

Extracting ourselves out of the EU is gonna be a horrible job


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he recognises next leader is a poisoned chalice but the one after might be better


That's my first thought. Fuck me, Gove???? Surely this means it will be May.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

More: Boris Johnson says he will not run for Tory party leadership after former ally Michael Gove challenges him – live


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jun 30, 2016)

I can't screenshot on my phone, but what's really glorious is scrolling down that page slightly, 18m ago - "Boris launches his leadership bid".

Sounds like Boris marched in shouting "woohoo, I'll be leader" and got a very loud "oh no you won't" back.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jun 30, 2016)

My first thought was, what skeletons does he need to keep in the closet, who is strong arming him. He looked like a man whose world had collapsed around him last Friday, I do hope things are going very badly for him.*

Sadly Pickman's model might be right and the blustering fool will come to power in time. Though he doesn't look too healthy either.

*Schadenfreude is a horrible indulgence. I have never claimed to be a nice person though.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 30, 2016)

May will walk it unless the plan now is to give it to Gove so it's his political career destroyed & not anybody less deserving.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2016)

Slippery. Gove is the sacrifice here. Johnson is going to keep his head down and pop up when this shit all is all over.


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

AnnaKarpik said:


> My first thought was, what skeletons does he need to keep in the closet, who is strong arming him. He looked like a man whose world had collapsed around him last Friday, I do hope things are going very badly for him.*
> 
> Sadly Pickman's model might be right and the blustering fool will come to power in time. Though he doesn't look too healthy either.
> 
> *Schadenfreude is a horrible indulgence. I have never claimed to be a nice person though.


He's plenty of skeletons (affair and abortion, Darius Guppy) swinging in the wind like a medieval gibbets so Christ knows what else there is.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he recognises next leader is a poisoned chalice but the one after might be better


Absolutely this. Cameron fucked him over nicely.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

The next leader could still put Johnson in a key position wrt negotiations.
Unless he refuses that also.


----------



## gosub (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The next leader could still put Johnson in a key position wrt negotiations.
> Unless he refuses that also.


negotiation is in the detail. That would be mental.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 30, 2016)

It's quite a changeable old situation I would say.

I've contracted RSI from constantly clicking and refreshing these (and selected other) pages continuously for over a week now. Whom do I sue?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The next leader could still put Johnson in a key position wrt negotiations.
> Unless he refuses that also.


He wants nothing to do with it at all. That's why he's not standing.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He wants nothing to do with it at all. That's why he's not standing.



i think the feeling was mutual - May in particular was deliciously dismissive of his abilities, Gove might have offered him a job if absolutely neccessary, but only through gritted teeth.

thats not neccessary now...


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jun 30, 2016)

He's incompetent and the other Tories know it, no way are they letting him back in. He might pick up a useful idiot spot presenting something in future, that's about the limit.


----------



## t0bytoo (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes!!!! Except, well, the other options are also shite.

And having bulldozed into this bollox he doesn't want the job??


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

Surprised though.

I don't think anyone predicted this!


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

Clearly Jamie Oliver's threat to leave the country hit home.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 30, 2016)

ha ha ha - eat shit you narcissistic, shit stirring, nasty little gobshite. Cameron and then Gove have totally fucked him. My guess is that Gove has got some serious shit on him - some seriously Machiavellian stuff going on with the tories.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> The next leader could still put Johnson in a key position wrt negotiations.
> Unless he refuses that also.


He will refuse. He realises he is well out of his depth. He realised that last Friday morning.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He will refuse. *He realises he is well out of his depth. He realised that last Friday morning.*



I'm with you here. He has never looked or sounded like he wanted it. I think he was in shock and it's also slowly dawned on him just  how much work he'd have to do going forward. It is a poison chalice and he's passing it on.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Nobody wants to own Brexit.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

Perhaps .. too many dodgy promises


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2016)

Strange echos in here...



hash tag said:


> Are the voters the issue or is it really the so called politicians, particularly those with personal agenda's and ambitions.
> If, I reiterate if, Boris did become PM, he could well have one hell of an issue to sort out and I reckon he has already realised it is a bit of a poisoned chalice. That said, nothing will stop him going for it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

WELL WHAT WAS THE FUCKING POINT IN ALL THAT, YOU COLOSSAL FUCKING TWATSPANNER?!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Strange echos in here...



Are you congratulating yourself on being wrong?  



> That said, nothing will stop him going for it


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> I can't screenshot on my phone, but what's really glorious is scrolling down that page slightly,


----------



## Tankus (Jun 30, 2016)

He's lazy too ......next couple of years  of politicos constantly talking their arses off to remarkably unpleasant people and being continually undermined, second guessed, and slagged off in the media.
...be like a full time job in a place of haters.... innit

Then there's TV panel shows

Portillio's made an easy career of it


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2016)

If you like...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2016)

The country is now just a plaything for a bunch of spoilt public schoolboys looking to shit on each other

how the fuck did it get to this?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 30, 2016)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 89049


Nine minutes is a long time in politics.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 30, 2016)

The electorate


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 89049


Surely the briefest leadership bid in history


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 30, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The country is now just a plaything for a bunch of spoilt public schoolboys looking to shit on each other
> 
> how the fuck did it get to this?



We let the people vote on an issue that they where not sufficiently educated on. Not a fault of the people.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2016)

eh?


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely the briefest leadership bid in history



so far - lets see what today brings for Labour!

compared to the Tories, Labour have really let us all down with a very lacklustre display today. i hope they buck their ideas up...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely the briefest leadership bid in history



Whereas the 'most failed leadership bid in history' award is shortly to be won by one A. Eagle.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 30, 2016)

spineless arsehole doesn't want to invoke art.50!


----------



## Voley (Jun 30, 2016)

Ewan Macgregor's tweet made me chuckle even if it's not really him.



> @*BorisJohnson* You spineless c$&t You lead this ludicrous campaign to leave EU. Win, and now fuc& off to let someone else clear up your mess.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 30, 2016)

I hate BoJo so much, the self-serving twot isn't going to suffer, we are..


----------



## mk12 (Jun 30, 2016)

I assume remainers will apologise to leavers for saying that we had effectively handed the keys to Number 10 to Boris.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2016)

jakethesnake said:


> Absolutely this. Cameron fucked him over nicely.




 I've never said this before ...but well done Cameron


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> I hate BoJo so much, the self-serving twot isn't going to suffer, we are..



he's not about get turfed out onto the street, but to his spectacular ego being deserted in droves by his supporters - and to the point where he is a laughing stock in the tory party and media - will be _difficult _to handle.

i suppose he's in a better place than Blair, in that he does understand that the wheels have come off, but he's fucked it and he knows he's fucked it - to the point where HIGNFY may no longer be an option...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 30, 2016)

mk12 said:


> I assume remainers will apologise to leavers for saying that we had effectively handed the keys to Number 10 to Boris.


Why? The point was always that getting rid of Cameron/Osborne was likely to lead to something equally bad or even worse. With Gove on the horizon now, 'even worse' is still a possibility, with 'equally bad' in the form of May as the other likelihood.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2016)

Boris Johnson CBA


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jun 30, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Whereas the 'most failed leadership bid in history' award is shortly to be won by one A. Eagle.


If her constituency party were to deselect her today for standing, she'd certainly earn her spot in memorable failed leadership bids. Go Wallasey! Go Wallasey!


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

After all the questions on whether Corbyn really voted Remain I'm much more curious as to whether Boris the Cunt voted Leave. Surely the whole plan was to lose the referendum and then come in in 2020 with his eurosceptic credentials proven.

So it's Gove v May now? May's a remainer so she'd be serving us a shit sandwich that no-one wants. Meanwhile Gove's stupid and vain enough to think he can lead us out of this (he can't, he's a self regarding cunt). Surely the Tories are even more fucked than Labour now?


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> I've never said this before ...but well done Cameron


It really was the most spectacularly selfish and destructive resignation ever wasn't it. Great work Hamface.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 30, 2016)

I suspect Boris does not want to sort out current muddles and probably wait for someone else to take us out of Europe, which he won't want to be remembered for. I expect he will try and step up in a year or two.


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he recognises next leader is a poisoned chalice but the one after might be better


That's what I'm currently hoping Watson's play is.

Although having said that, I'm now reading through some old critical threads on him, in order to shatter my admittedly rose-tinted and superficial current view of him.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 30, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The country is now just a plaything for a bunch of spoilt public schoolboys looking to shit on each other
> 
> how the fuck did it get to this?



Student Union debating society innit?  Boris chosen to adopt a position he didn't actually believe in.  It's all sport to them.


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The country is now just a plaything for a bunch of spoilt public schoolboys looking to shit on each other
> 
> how the fuck did it get to this?


"now"?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2016)

maomao said:


> It really was the most spectacularly selfish and destructive resignation ever wasn't it. Great work Hamface.




Not at all. 

He doesn't want the poisoned chalice of delaing with the fall out.  Looks like Boris doesn't want it either


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I suspect Boris does not want to sort out current muddles and probably wait for someone else to take us out of Europe, which he won't want to be remembered for. I expect he will try and step up in a year or two.


Hopefully after this shitstorm he will have no credibility whatsoever.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Not at all.
> 
> He doesn't want the poisoned chalice of delaing with the fall out.  Looks like Boris doesn't want it either


That's exactly why it was selfish and destructive. He called the fucking referendum in the first place.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2016)

maomao said:


> That's exactly why it was selfish and destructive. He called the fucking referendum in the first place.




Fair point.  though he thought he'd win


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I suspect Boris does not want to sort out current muddles and probably wait for someone else to take us out of Europe, which he won't want to be remembered for. I expect he will try and step up in a year or two.


That may be what he wants, but I suspect that his political career is over in the short- to medium-term.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Fair point.  though he thought he'd win


Evidently. Daft cunt.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I suspect Boris does not want to sort out current muddles and probably wait for someone else to take us out of Europe, which he won't want to be remembered for. I expect he will try and step up in a year or two.



after his performance in the last week? no chance, Jeremy Corbyn would get more Tory MP's nominating him than Boris will - his soft support has drained away like piss in a river, and his hard support has been completely humiliated by his antics today.

he's politically dead, deader than a dead thing thats on fire and falling into a pond full of sharks from 90,000ft.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 30, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Fair point.  though he thought he'd win


Yep, he certainly did, to the extent that he had no plan for losing. Which in and of itself was pretty much a disgrace. He called the referendum - this is still also his mess.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2016)

Lee Jasper has just tweeted a salacious rumour about Johnson which might explain his decision to quit


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Lee Jasper has just tweeted a salacious rumour about Johnson which might explain his decision to quit



Is it worse than a pig's head?  

Boris has had loads of rumours in the post, but they haven't done him much harm


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Lee Jasper has just tweeted a salacious rumour about Johnson which might explain his decision to quit


Share with the class.


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Lee Jasper has just tweeted a salacious rumour about Johnson which might explain his decision to quit



Pic/link?


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely the briefest leadership bid in history



Perhaps we has worked out that he hasn't got the support in the parliamentary party to get him a place on the shortlist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Share with the class.


Go find it, I'm not posting potentially libellous rumours on here


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Share with the class.


It's quite salacious and don't think U75 needs the possible legal consequences. Just google lee jasper twitter.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Share with the class.



Massively salicious and completely unproven:



> _Hearing Bj's wife was arrested and charged with having public sex with a solicitor outside Waterloo station in August of last year_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Go find it, I'm not posting potentially libellous rumours on here


go on , you love a rumour you do


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 30, 2016)

is the labour party going to stop its in-fighting at some point and start attacking the Tories on this?! Absolutely pathetic


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 30, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Massively salicious and completely unproven:


Ah that. That's not a new allegation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2016)

Rutita1 people can find it out for themselves. why post it here and invite legal stress?


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's a possibly completely unrelated Daily Mail article:

Lawyer 'had sex in the street with barrister near Waterloo station'


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> is the labour party going to stop its in-fighting at some point and start attacking the Tories on this?! Absolutely pathetic



and what line do you propose they take?

Labour will never be able to criticise tory infighting at any stage in this parliament, and i'm not sure that Labour ought to involve itself in the private arrangements between Johnson and his wife - whatever they may be, and whether indeed they exist. or not. m'lud.

there are plenty of things to attack the tories over, but i'm afraid that they should concentrate on sorting out their internal mess and get it done and dusted as quickly as possible, because no one is listening to a word they say while this shambles continues.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2016)

I dont think he gives a shit about stuff like that TBH, he is pretty driven.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2016)

gove would be perfect. He's that vile and weird but has a journos arrogance and enough spite to make him even more hateable than rees-mogg who is a golden standard cunt but so owlish and slow mannered he's almot from another planet. Planet Cunt.

Gove has enough connect points to make you hate him all the more. He'd wreck the tories chances imo


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2016)

Like that ('sex scandal') would stop him? It's not like he's been preaching traditional morality, so it's immaterial, really.

No, he'll be back.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2016)

He used to be a comedy writer or something ? could be a chuckle as the new PM etc

EDit Gove, not Jonson


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> He used to be a comedy writer or something ? could be a chuckle as the new PM etc


This is so weird:

No surprises that he identifies with a reviled toxic mishapen dwarf


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

This rumour has been around for some time now - even appearing in at least two shitty national papers. Jasper is attention seeking presenting old gossip as him having special access and info.

Boris Johnson's barrister wife is NOT the Waterloo sex QC - Legal Cheek


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 30, 2016)

kebabking said:


> and what line do you propose they take?
> 
> Labour will never be able to criticise tory infighting at any stage in this parliament, and i'm not sure that Labour ought to involve itself in the private arrangements between Johnson and his wife - whatever they may be, and whether indeed they exist. or not. m'lud.
> 
> there are plenty of things to attack the tories over, but i'm afraid that they should concentrate on sorting out their internal mess and get it done and dusted as quickly as possible, because no one is listening to a word they say while this shambles continues.


Johnson and his wife? What have I missed?
and that's what I mean - they should sort this mess out asap because as the minute we are about to end up with Gove as PM


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> ...He'd wreck the tories chances imo



and the tories probably know it - moreover, when May was talking this morning about creating _a Brexit dept headed by a senior secretary of state from the Leave side_, she was saying 'Michael, this means you...'

he _almost certainly_ genuinely doesn't want the job, and now he's killed off Johnson, i wouldn't fall of my seat in surprise if he decided to join May.


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2016)

Personally I'm pleased Johnson is out. It'll piss off all the soft tories I know who "like" him and think that Corbyn isn't a leader.

Also, Gove as leader. yes, please!


----------



## Tropi (Jun 30, 2016)

Could he be waiting to be a candidate in a general election?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Lee Jasper has just tweeted a salacious rumour about Johnson which might explain his decision to quit


Just saw it, and yes I had an uncle who once played for Red Star Belgrade - he said somethings are best left unspoken.

At first I thought it related to Boris himself, and that would have been even more of a spicy meatball, as Homer Simpson would say.


----------



## oryx (Jun 30, 2016)

Dunno about the Waterloo thing but the hastiness of Johnson's climbdown suggests fear of exposure for, er, something!


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jun 30, 2016)

Funny conspiracy theory option. Boris was struggling to get any influence with the tories, so Aaron Banks has taken on Boris as leader elect of New UKIP (Farage obviously out of the picture).


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

oryx said:


> Dunno about the Waterloo thing but the hastiness of Johnson's climbdown suggests fear of exposure for, er, something!



not really, he had around 80 tory MP's supporting his bid on Friday morning, around 25 of them were left this morning.

sinking ship.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm putting £10 on it involving Chuka Umunna in a closet of actual skeletons.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 30, 2016)

chilango said:


> Personally I'm pleased Johnson is out. It'll piss off all the soft tories I know who "like" him and think that Corbyn isn't a leader.
> 
> Also, Gove as leader. yes, please!



Especially as there is a whole load of this out there: All the times Michael Gove said he didn't want to be prime minister

I'm sure that social media could make something of this.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Lee Jasper has just tweeted a salacious rumour about Johnson which might explain his decision to quit



Oh  Not particularly entertaining as it turns out. Oh well. I guess the pig's head thing is gonna take some beating...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 30, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Especially as there is a whole load of this out there: All the times Michael Gove said he didn't want to be prime minister
> 
> I'm sure that social media could make something of this.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


He has been _persuaded otherwise for the good of the country_.

/pukes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> He used to be a comedy writer or something ?



I think that would be stretching the definition of _comedy_


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 30, 2016)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He has been _persuaded otherwise for the good of the country_.
> 
> /pukes



I know but I like the idea of Rick roll with Gove just repeating:

"I can tell you I'm absolutely not. The one thing I can tell you is there are lots of talented people who could be prime minister after David Cameron but count me out."
"I don’t think I have got that exceptional level of ability required to do the job,"
"I don't want to do it and there are people who are far better equipped than me to do it. And there are people who have advocated Leave and people who have advocated Remain who are far better than me to do it."
"I don’t have what it takes,"
"I am an inconceivable choice as party leader,"
"David Cameron...has it and I don't and I think it's important to recognise in life you’ve reached an appropriate point."
"There are lots of other folk, including in the Cabinet who could easily be prime minister, I am not one of them. I could not be prime minister, I am not equipped to be prime minister, I don’t want to be prime minister."
"I'm constitutionally incapable of it. There's a special extra quality you need that is indefinable, and I know I don't have it. There's an equanimity, an impermeability and a courage that you need. There are some things in life you know it's better not to try."​
Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Rutita1 people can find it out for themselves. why post it here and invite legal stress?


Tbh after other things posted here about johnson that's really quite innocuous


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> This is so weird:
> 
> No surprises that he identifies with a reviled toxic mishapen dwarf



Nikolai Yezhov?


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> This is so weird:
> 
> No surprises that he identifies with a reviled toxic mishapen dwarf



That YouTuber appears to be an utter twatstalk.


----------



## poului (Jun 30, 2016)

Best real-life episode of House Of Cards ever.


----------



## gosub (Jun 30, 2016)

poului said:


> Best real-life episode of House Of Cards ever.



Jumped the shark days ago. Utterly implausable.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 30, 2016)

It's more like Veep, IMO


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 30, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Lee Jasper has just tweeted a salacious rumour about Johnson which might explain his decision to quit



It's not the one I heard yesterday about him having *TWO* mistresses currently on the go, is it?


----------



## Celyn (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> ... Surprised though.
> 
> I don't think anyone predicted this!


Oh, I bet quite a few people did. Honestly, I had been thinking in the last few days that Boris Johnson does not want to be Tory leader now, but would prefer someone else to do that thing, while Boris awaits on the sidelines, biding his time.  And I am not in any way a clever political strategist or anything.


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

Corax said:


> That YouTuber appears to be an utter twatstalk.


Oh my...


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2016)

Corax said:


> Oh my...




There are few, if any, bellends more gigantic than James Delingpole.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

Celyn said:


> Oh, I bet quite a few people did. Honestly, I had been thinking in the last few days that Boris Johnson does not want to be Tory leader now, but would prefer someone else to do that thing, while Boris awaits on the sidelines, biding his time.  And I am not in any way a clever political strategist or anything.


Pls don't invent quotes from me


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

Cid said:


> There are few, if any, bellends more gigantic than James Delingpole.


I'm reserving judgement until I know what brand of gin he has with his tonic, and the provenance of the accompanying olive.


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

Corax said:


> Oh my...



"Can you see that?"

No. no I can't until you zoom right in you mad bastard


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not the one I heard yesterday about him having *TWO* mistresses currently on the go, is it?


Is he cutting down?


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

If the mistress happens to be a bloke, are they a 'master'?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 30, 2016)

Eton Rifles - Song of the Day. 

'What a catalyst you turned out to be. Loaded the guns then you run off home for your tea.


----------



## Celyn (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Pls don't invent quotes from me


I didn't mean to, and I apologise. My head is all of a muddle, and this computer even worse muddleful.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 30, 2016)

It's all gone a bit House of Cads.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> It's all gone a bit House of Cads.



one Tory MP - Nigel Evans, a Boris supporter (i think..) - suggested that todays events made House of Cards look like the Teletubbies...


----------



## Obediah Marsh (Jun 30, 2016)

What's that line about wielding the knife but not wearing the crown? He's another Heseltine.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 30, 2016)

so at least one member of the Leave campaign had a plan


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2016)

This has some interesting background: How Boris was done in by a “cuckoo in the nest” plot


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 30, 2016)

I know it's old, but it popped up on reddit and make me chuckle.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 30, 2016)

Corax said:


> If the mistress happens to be a bloke, are they a 'master'?


Not unless they're a Dom.  Otherwise, he'd merely be a "lover" - talk about double standards...


----------



## stdP (Jun 30, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> though he thought he'd win



Not sure I think he did, but that's my personal theory. I thought he was taking the "leave" position to make himself be seen as an obvious counterpoint to Cameron; as a city boy (and one who's been doing more for the "foreign investors in london property" money-grab than most) he would have known how deeply divisive and economically damaging this whole scenario is probably going to be. I suspect, like Lord Camomile's pertinent comment suggests, that the whole thing was a front for free publicity via the referendum to win votes by way of the "Cameron-is-PM-therefore-everything-is-his-fault-and-I'm-the-opposite-of-him-and-therefore-brilliant" angle.

As has been observed, Cameron's resignation basically means he was put on the spot good and proper for pulling the trigger on the Article Fuckedy and I don't think _any_ politician is eager to jump on that bandwagon.

So thanks to Cameron and Johnson's now we're left with the possibility of May as the new Stasi-in-chief in the middle of a highly vulnerable and volatile economy after alienating much of our closest trading partners. Well done tories, well done indeed.

Thinking about starting my own party called Norsefire. In the current political disarray I reckon I could win by a landslide.



Ax^ said:


> so at least one member of the Leave campaign had a plan



Ten out of ten points for meta-ing the fuck out of the situation for leaving the Leave tribe at least  All the integrity of edible knickers on a water slide and all the backbone of a pissed earthworm.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hearing a lot from remainers about how disgraceful Johnson is for putting us in this mess and then walking away. Again, the assumption is that Johnson duped 17 million people into voting leave.

ETA: This view is encapsulated by Ewan McGregor's reply to Johnson on Twitter: "You spineless c$&t You lead this ludicrous campaign to leave EU. Win, and now fuc& off to let someone else clear up your mess."


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 30, 2016)

not the whole 17 million but quite a few saw Boris as a Favourable candidate


ffs can we get past this shit already alright not everyone on the leave side was a foaming racist or working class

some of them are cunts mind but other types encompass the 17 million


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> I know it's old, but it popped up on reddit and make me chuckle.


I love that cartoon, and often find myself thinking "I've got strong opinions..." about myself and other twerps wittering on about stuff they really know nothing about.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 30, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's not the one I heard yesterday about him having *TWO* mistresses currently on the go, is it?



...was that rumour released to undermine or enhance his image....


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

Ax^ said:


> not the whole 17 million but quite a few saw Boris as a Favourable candidate
> 
> 
> ffs can we get past this shit already alright not everyone on the leave side was a foaming racist or working class
> ...


True dat.

Equally, not everyone who voted Remain is reading this whilst masturbating to a new kind of muesli...


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2016)

You cowardly sack of wet shit, Boris, you fucking fuckmuppet.  

I mean, thank fuck the fucker is fucked. But seriously - what the fuck?!


----------



## Combustible (Jun 30, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> It's all gone a bit House of Cads.



At least the Tories know how to knife their own without blubbering while doing it.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

mk12 said:


> Hearing a lot from remainers about how disgraceful Johnson is for putting us in this mess and then walking away. Again, the assumption is that Johnson duped 17 million people into voting leave.
> 
> ETA: This view is encapsulated by Ewan McGregor's reply to Johnson on Twitter: "You spineless c$&t You lead this ludicrous campaign to leave EU. Win, and now fuc& off to let someone else clear up your mess."



The litany of row backs from the leave campaign on NHS to free movement would suggest Boris/Gove/Nigel were telling porkies.


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

8den said:


> The litany of row backs from the leave campaign on NHS to free movement would suggest Boris/Gove/Nigel were telling porkies.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

Corax said:


> True dat.
> 
> Equally, not everyone who voted Remain is reading this whilst masturbating to a new kind of muesli...


Muesli? 

What is this '99? We are all about the kale porridge and single plantation slow drip coffee.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

Corax said:


>



Telling. What Boris did with the pigs head should be kept till the grave.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 30, 2016)

8den said:


> Muesli?
> 
> What is this '99? We are all about the kale porridge and *single plantation slow drip coffee*.



I hope you mean cold brew coffee.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

Combustible said:


> At least the Tories know how to knife their own without blubbering while doing it.



it almost reafirms your faith in politicians - its good to see they can deliver a lesson in good, old fashioned ruthless bastardry.

in the red corner however, a bunch of wet lettuces crying into their cappachinos. ffs, they are going to get deselected, expelled, or just lose their seats in 2020 anyway, they may as well just grip the fucking thing and get on with it.

compare Eagle to May - fucking Waybulloo meets Oliver Cromwell.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

I didn't pay a lot of attention to the media in the run up to this but I seem to remember Give giving the most specific financial promises about money on the NHS and VAT on fuel. Will hopefully make it very difficult for him to be PM.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

So, political novice ahoy: did Johnson know Gove was going to announce he was running in that speech, or was he completely blindsided? Either way I guess Gove fucked Johnson over; either he told him but didn't let Johnson bow out first, so it seems like Johnson is doing it in reaction to Gove rather than Gove saying "ok, Johnson is out, I reluctantly take his place", or Gove just blindsided Johnson and screwed him that way.

It's no fun when you can't see what's going on behind the scenes


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2016)

the article I posted earlier has some behind the scenes stuff: How Boris was done in by a “cuckoo in the nest” plot


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 30, 2016)

If nothing else, at least that vindictive sack of spiteful shite Hopkins may be grievously disappointed. 

Small mercies, ay.

KATIE HOPKINS: Boris, you must prove you really are the new Churchill


----------



## mk12 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> So, political novice ahoy: did Johnson know Gove was going to announce he was running in that speech, or was he completely blindsided? Either way I guess Gove fucked Johnson over; either he told him but didn't let Johnson bow out first, so it seems like Johnson is doing it in reaction to Gove rather than Gove saying "ok, Johnson is out, I reluctantly take his place", or Gove just blindsided Johnson and screwed him that way.
> 
> It's no fun when you can't see what's going on behind the scenes


There's probably someone running around behind the scenes doing this:


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 30, 2016)

Polling suggested around 60% of Tory voters voted out, and the figure is probably higher in the membership. I reckon Gove will be their man. Plus he cunted off teachers and they're basically all communists and part of the hated 'non-productive' bit of the economy so that'll win him points with them too.

I do have some grudging respect for him knifing both Bullingdon lads within the space of a few weeks. Maybe he's an undercover class warrior and not just a self-regarding bellend.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> I do have some grudging respect for him knifing both Bullingdon lads within the space of a few weeks. Maybe he's an undercover class warrior and not just a self-regarding bellend.


He'd have to be deep, deep undercover...


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Maybe he's an undercover class warrior and not just a self-regarding bellend.


Didn't Cameron say he was a maoist once?


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2016)

ah yes.



> “basically a bit of a Maoist — he believes that the world makes progress through a process of creative destruction.”


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

mk12 said:


> There's probably someone running around behind the scenes doing this:



Exactly, but I want to _seeeeeeee_ it


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Michael Gove: Why I decided not to back Boris Johnson - BBC News

He really has no redeemable qualities, does he?


----------



## Lurdan (Jun 30, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> So, political novice ahoy: did Johnson know Gove was going to announce he was running in that speech, or was he completely blindsided? Either way I guess Gove fucked Johnson over; either he told him but didn't let Johnson bow out first, so it seems like Johnson is doing it in reaction to Gove rather than Gove saying "ok, Johnson is out, I reluctantly take his place", or Gove just blindsided Johnson and screwed him that way.
> 
> It's no fun when you can't see what's going on behind the scenes


Reportedly the Gove camp told Lynton Crosby in advance but "couldn't get hold" of Boris.

The malicious intent was evident by what Gove said about Boris in his statement. This was just as damaging as the decision to run against him, since it highlighted the reasons why some MPs were supporting a Johnson/Gove ticket. Gove was supposed to stop Boris reneging on his contradictory promises.

Gove's camp have been briefing about the reasons. In one version Boris had offered 100 jobs to 300 people. In another he had offered a job to Leadsom and then not confirmed it, causing her to run herself. Clearly more to it.

As I said on the other thread I think its far from clear that Gove will benefit from this since it has sparked a lot of anger and concerns about his own trustworthiness. The analogy of him throwing Boris and himself into the Reichenbach Falls has been used. But it's also not clear to me that Gove even expects to win. He may be hoping to build votes that can be thrown behind another anti-May candidate, Leadsom for example. Still there's no predicting how this will actually play out.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I hope you mean cold brew coffee.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice




Cold brew is so '14
How Japanese-Style Slow-Drip Coffee Brewers Work


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Michael Gove: Why I decided not to back Boris Johnson - BBC News
> 
> He really has no redeemable qualities, does he?



Well that's a bit a harsh. 

"He's a good...., um"

"He likes....er..."

"His wife is, well..."

Nope. I got nothing.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

I think Gove is trying to position it that Boris was just too incompetent and too, well, Boris, to run a country. Which is a reasonable point, Johnson couldn't run a fucking bath. But the manner in which he's approached this means he's coming off like a complete shit. Which in fairness he is.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't think Gove wants the job. He said that a few days ago. I think May probably has it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 30, 2016)

Lurdan said:


> As I said on the other thread I think its far from clear that Gove will benefit from this since it has sparked a lot of anger and concerns about his own trustworthiness. The analogy of him throwing Boris and himself into the Reichenbach Falls has been used.


Yeah, I'd read stuff about Tories not trusting him/thinking it bad sport.





Lurdan said:


> Still there's no predicting how this will actually play out.


I think we can all agree on that!


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

8den said:


> I think Gove is trying to position it that Boris was just too incompetent and too, well, Boris, to run a country. Which is a reasonable point, Johnson couldn't run a fucking bath. But the manner in which he's approached this means he's coming off like a complete shit. Which in fairness he is.



the rumour mill seems to suggest that the PCP is coming to the view that he's just a little too knife happy for their tastes. perhaps he's another one who weilds the knife but will never wear the crown.

to stab one old friend in the back might be seen as ruthless but effective, to stab two... etc.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

kebabking said:


> the rumour mill seems to suggest that the PCP is coming to the view that he's just a little too knife happy for their tastes. perhaps he's another one who weilds the knife but will never wear the crown.
> 
> to stab one old friend in the back might be seen as ruthless but effective, to stab two... etc.




Too ruthless for the Tories. 


Name of my next album.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2016)

course he doesnt want the job. you would have to be a bit mad to sacrifice yourself in the shitstorm of the art 50 issue- its suicide. Gove has deftly removed on of his main competitor before the selection begins and has no intention of winning this leadership contest. in a couple of years, he can pop up again as the elder statesman and take over from the debris of Mays tenure. win win


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

some more light comedy...



another Downfall parody - that i can't embed, because i have the skills of a drowned monkey.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

8den said:


> Too ruthless for the Tories.
> 
> 
> Name of my next album.


Reminiscent of ruddy yurts' 1981 album "truthless for the tories" Libertad


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Reminiscent of ruddy yurts' 1981 album "truthless for the tories" Libertad



i can't think why that didn't immediately spring to mind...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

kebabking said:


> i can't think why that didn't immediately spring to mind...


It wasn't his finest effort and didn't sell well.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Reminiscent of ruddy yurts' 1981 album "truthless for the tories" Libertad



Which came with a pink flexi disk 7" - "Toothless for the Tories (Version)"


----------



## Cid (Jun 30, 2016)

Probably pearoasting but Gove's lack of self-awareness is staggering:

"Michael Gove has said he chose to run for the Conservative Party leadership after deciding "reluctantly but firmly" that Boris Johnson was not capable of uniting the party or the country.

"It had to fall to someone else... I felt it had to fall to me,"


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> It wasn't his finest effort and didn't sell well.


I understood that was in fact a typographical error and it should be read 'Truthless for the Tones', which fits with the various diatonic period noodlings on the, as you say, disappointing offering.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2016)

Cid said:


> Probably pearoasting but Gove's lack of self-awareness is staggering:
> 
> "Michael Gove has said he chose to run for the Conservative Party leadership after deciding "reluctantly but firmly" that Boris Johnson was not capable of uniting the party or the country.
> 
> "It had to fall to someone else... I felt it had to fall to me,"



He was talked into it by his friends apparently who reeled off a long list of personal traits and characteristics he has that convince him he is the right man for the job.


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> He was talked into it by his friends apparently who reeled off a long list of personal traits and characteristics he has that convince him he is the right man for the job.


Meaning a bloke in a pub shouted, "Gove, you're the most despicable, venal heartless sociopath I've ever met" and he thought to himself "Tory leader material!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 30, 2016)

Bullingdon boy bottles it.


.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Bullingdon boy bottles it.
> 
> 
> .


I know that you don'r care what anyone else says, and thatyou're not very self aware - probably just post and run, but do you know that each one of of shit posts says . at the bottom?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 30, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I know that you don'r care what anyone else says, and thatyou're not very self aware - probably just post and run, but do you know that each one of of shit posts says . at the bottom?



And what's the matter with that?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2016)

Cid said:


> Probably pearoasting but Gove's lack of self-awareness is staggering:
> 
> "Michael Gove has said he chose to run for the Conservative Party leadership after deciding "reluctantly but firmly" that Boris Johnson was not capable of uniting the party or the country.
> 
> "It had to fall to someone else... I felt it had to fall to me,"


it was a mantle he did not want. He didn't connive and slime his way into this frame. But cometh the hour cometh the man. In a way, it is he who is the real loser here. But he faces forward. Greatness has been thrust upon him.

the twat logic


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 30, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> it was a mantle he did not want. He didn't connive and slime his way into this frame. But cometh the hour cometh the man. In a way, it is he who is the real loser here. But he faces forward. Greatness has been thrust upon him.
> 
> the twat logic


His missus talked him into it. Did you see that leaked email - "And remember to eat your lunch "


----------



## Sirena (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## grubby local (Jun 30, 2016)

my mum just sent me this


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

Heseltine launches scathing attack on Boris Johnson - BBC News


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

That's it hezza, lead from the front. When the army have already fucked off.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Heseltine launches scathing attack on Boris Johnson - BBC News


Ha! Ha! Heseltine blames Boris completely & utterly for the result of the referendum & then talks of the 'out of touch' elite. Well yes, Boris did not cause leave to win. The leavers minds were made up long before a referendum was even announced. so he is right about the out of touch elite bit at least.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2016)

"Dumb British blond fucks 15 million people at once".

Is this the best Brexit story to date?

The Worst Part About Brexit? Boris Johnson Is Now on Pornhub.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 30, 2016)

i suppose gove's wikipedia page will need an update



(screen shot taken a few years ago)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

8den said:


> "Dumb British blond fucks 15 million people at once".
> 
> Is this the best Brexit story to date?
> 
> The Worst Part About Brexit? Boris Johnson Is Now on Pornhub.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sure Gove brings out some form of mild tourettes in me (not making light of a serious medical condition here).

Pob faced fucking cunt
Fucking Pob faced cunt
Fucking Pob wanker twat


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm sure Gove brings out some form of mild tourettes in me (not making light of a serious medical condition here).
> 
> Pob faced fucking cunt
> Fucking Pob faced cunt
> Fucking Pob wanker twat


(((Pob)))


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't understand what happened today.
Gove saying I don't think Boris is good enough is no reason to quit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I don't understand what happened today.
> Gove saying I don't think Boris is good enough is no reason to quit.


Boris is a quitter tho


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2016)

The while thing is weird. Not that I care tbh.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> And what's the matter with that?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



It is capitalist advertising

Cheers - Supine


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris is a quitter tho


Has he got form for quitting?


ska invita said:


> The while thing is weird. Not that I care tbh.


I agree, very weird, if I am to believe what I have been fed for the last umpteen years, Boris wants or wanted No 10, this would surely have been a very likely chance of getting it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Has he got form for quitting?


more form for being sacked but I hear he quit out the race for tory leader


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Has he got form for quitting?
> 
> I agree, very weird, if I am to believe what I have been fed for the last umpteen years, Boris wants or wanted No 10, this would surely have been a very likely chance of getting it.


And why go through with a launch and then quit. £1 fish.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2016)

Radio4 news are saying Johnson would not have gotten enough MPs support to be sure of making it to the last 2 to go for election to the wider party.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Radio4 news are saying Johnson would not have gotten enough MPs support to be sure of making it to the last 2 to go for election to the wider party.


Exactly thevsort of thing i would expect people to discuss on a thread such as this.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 30, 2016)

ska invita said:


> And why go through with a launch and then quit. £1 fish.



on friday morning Johnson had around 80 declared supporters, after his less than spectacular efforts over the last week than number had dropped to around 30 by last night. 25 turned up to his declaration, and it appears not one of them knew he was about to withdraw.

he quit because he would probably have been votede out in the second or third round - he'd have beaten Fox and probably Leadsom, but lost to Crabbe, and lost massively to May and Gove.

ego can be a terrible master.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 30, 2016)

If Michael Gove becomes Prime Minister, it really will prove once and for all that the public are sick of experts.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 30, 2016)

from tweeter


----------



## oryx (Jun 30, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from tweeter


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2016)

Favelado said:


> If Michael Gove becomes Prime Minister, it really will prove once and for all that the public are sick of experts.


Smooth


----------



## Tankus (Jul 1, 2016)

Dunno if it's been mentioned....but 

Gove and his wife ......._the poundland Lannisters....._made me laugh


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he recognises next leader is a poisoned chalice but the one after might be better


Naw, Gove has stabbed him so effectively he may never have another chance, looks like a May premiership and a GE followed by endless fudge and and a second ref.


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

jusali said:


> Extracting ourselves out of the EU is gonna be a horrible job



Extracting the country from the leadership struggles followed by extracting the country from the exploding EU is going to be even more interesting, (and, yes horrendous)


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He wants nothing to do with it at all. That's why he's not standing.


Boris didn't want the job?


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> ha ha ha - eat shit you narcissistic, shit stirring, nasty little gobshite. Cameron and then Gove have totally fucked him. My guess is that Gove has got some serious shit on him - some seriously Machiavellian stuff going on with the tories.


Best scenario up to now, saying he didn't want the job is unrealistic.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 1, 2016)

coley said:


> Naw, Gove has stabbed him so effectively he may never have another chance, looks like a May premiership and a GE followed by endless fudge and and a second ref.



Yep.  A second ref that will vote Leave by a wider margin, since the British people hate being ignored.  What will they do *then*?


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Whereas the 'most failed leadership bid in history' award is shortly to be won by one A. Eagle.


Aye whey her and her ilk aren't going to be welcome at the Durham miners gala, friggin bunch of Tory shadow ministers.


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> I've never said this before ...but well done Cameron


Think about it, Boris would have made an amusing, if short lived leader, Gove will be lucky to make the short list, but May has the ability to surf this Shyte and bring the Tories out as a credible Govt, either seeking a second ref or getting the Norwegian deal, either way stuffing democracy.


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

phildwyer said:


> Yep.  A second ref that will vote Leave by a wider margin, since the British people hate being ignored.  What will they do *then*?


Give Boris a second chance? Anything goes these days


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 1, 2016)

coley said:


> Give Boris a second chance? Anything goes these days



They'll dismiss the people and elect another.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 1, 2016)

coley said:


> Naw, Gove has stabbed him so effectively he may never have another chance



He's perfect for a comeback one day. Hague ended up in the cabinet even after the baseball cap. IDS ended up in the cabinet. Mandelson got second chances. Whenever you think one of these cunts is done for, they get back up and stagger on. Politicians are zombies. Almost impossible to finish off.


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Exactly thevsort of thing i would expect people to discuss on a thread such as this.


Bit like Corby, got the vote of the grassroots but not the elite in the HoCs, suspect Boris is now playing the 'rather short' long game' IE, he's been shafted and will give the shaftees a couple of years to blow it, then step,forward as the saviour? Possible if labour don't get its act together in the meantime.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 1, 2016)

coley said:


> Bit like Corby, got the vote of the grassroots but not the elite in the HoCs, suspect Boris is now playing the 'rather short' long game' IE, he's been shafted and will give the shaftees a couple of years to blow it, then step,forward as the saviour?



By which time the referendum issue will have been sorted, and he won't have to deal with the fallout.

It's such a brilliant plan, only an old Etonian could have thought of it eh what?


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Smooth



Gove,  Not a scooby, just wondering seriously what he's up to, he's effectively handed Brexit to the remainders who will do everything in their power to annul the decision.


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

phildwyer said:


> By which time the referendum issue will have been sorted, and he won't have to deal with the fallout.
> 
> It's such a brilliant plan, only an old Etonian could have thought of it eh what?



Only because he got Ceasered by Gove, Boris was all set to go for PM earlier today, but your scenario has merit, Boris though gutted, could well be thinking, ah,breathing space, bastards, I'll fettle them the reckly.
Who knows WTF is going through the Westminster mindset at this time?  *what's really clear* is that their party and personal aspirations are clearly more important to them than the security and welfare of their constituents and country.
If we ever needed a marker for the level of our elected representatives, than the last week has provided it, in spades!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 1, 2016)

I'll just...


----------



## Cid (Jul 1, 2016)

coley said:


> Gove,  Not a scooby, just wondering seriously what he's up to, he's effectively handed Brexit to the remainders who will do everything in their power to annul the decision.



a) He genuinely believes he has a shot at the leadership.
b) He doesn't give a shit.


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

Cid said:


> a) He genuinely believes he has a shot at the leadership.
> b) He doesn't give a shit.


A, he's deluded
B, he worked his arse off for the leave campaign, what's his game?


----------



## coley (Jul 1, 2016)

kebabking said:


> on friday morning Johnson had around 80 declared supporters, after his less than spectacular efforts over the last week than number had dropped to around 30 by last night. 25 turned up to his declaration, and it appears not one of them knew he was about to withdraw.
> 
> he quit because he would probably have been votede out in the second or third round - he'd have beaten Fox and probably Leadsom, but lost to Crabbe, and lost massively to May and Gove.
> 
> ego can be a terrible master.



Declared as opposed to undecided? Rabbit off here somewhere,as it stands gove must know he's going to be hammered by May, why has he handed the leadership to a fervent remainder? 
Could have understood it if Boris ( a suspect remainer)  had done it, but Gove?


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 1, 2016)

Cid said:


> a) He genuinely believes he has a shot at the leadership.



He thinks it's worth a try, even if the long-term odds are stacked against him.  Even at the cost of humiliation and mockery for himself and his family.  Of course this will baffle normal people, but politicians are not normal people.  

He's thinking like this: if I get to be PM, I'm guaranteed to be in the history books.   That's a very powerful attraction for a certain kind of wanker. It's the closest to immortality they can hope to get.  It's a shame that normal people have to suffer the consequences of such sociopathic ambition, but that's representative democracy for you.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 1, 2016)

kebabking said:


> the rumour mill seems to suggest that the PCP is coming to the view that he's just a little too knife happy for their tastes. perhaps he's another one who weilds the knife but will never wear the crown.
> 
> to stab one old friend in the back might be seen as ruthless but effective, to stab two... etc.


Which would all be true, if we weren't watching the Conservative link posted earlier to see that at the time of actual betrayal they jumped to May rather than Gove. Apart from the 22-25 at the venue, the 14-17 defected at that moment purely to humiliate Johnson, a laudable aim.

You know what, we have a massive negotiation on our hands. She's taken in a few strays who have got immigration and EHCR concessions to moderate the absolute worst of her. Plus we gloriously have Norway pushing worker rights for us under EFTA+/EEA (love you Norway!!). As long as she doesn't actually try to kick anybody out nor try to damage Brits abroad, I'm willing to hold my nose and be grateful to have an actual adult in the job at last who is able to play hardball on our behalf in making deals. If she has enough game to point this action entirely at Gove (which is where the whole press put it too, not just you and despite the evidence) then she is craftily great and we need that.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 1, 2016)

If May gets in as PM, this is it, we really are back to the very worst of the 70s and 80s.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 1, 2016)

I considered reading the whole thread to check if we had had this yet, but on reflection it could never be posted too often.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 1, 2016)

It truly is a sign of how shit things are that May seems the moderate reasonable candidate


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2016)

Well, I hope they select Gove. He doesn't seem like he can manage to put his own trousers on, thus an early GE is far more likely. May has the right element of legitimacy-through-continuity without being destroyed by Brexit, and appears half competent, and will probably make it to the end of the term.

However the latter seems far more likely.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 1, 2016)

For those who can't get enough of the backstory of how Gove shafted Boris there's a long and very entertaining account in the Telegraph

How Boris Johnson was brought to his knees by the 'cuckoo nest plot'

To add one thing to it. It mentions Boris' article in the Telegraph on Monday which tried the 'statesman thing' but caused much concern among Brexiteers. Boris had stressed that the UK would retain access to the single market and that EU citizens living in the UK would have their rights fully protected. Following on his previous comments that the single market would be his primary focus, this was seen as meaning 'Brexit lite' and as being unacceptably soft on the issue of immigration.

Following the political assassination yesterday Gove's people briefed that this article was one of the concerns they had. Johnson's people responded that Gove had not only seen the article before publication but had suggested changes. Last night a copy of an email from Gove to Johnson confirming this was true was leaked to Robert Peston who has put it online.

Exclusive: Michael Gove's post-referendum email to Boris Johnson

ROFL



> As Mr Gove entered the Members’ Tea Room in Parliament on Thursday afternoon, there were no cheers or applause. The only greeting from five MPs who were in the room was: “---- off.” Politics is indeed a dirty business.


----------



## grubby local (Jul 1, 2016)

So let me get this right. The next prime minister is a straight choice between a man who doesn't want the job and a woman who wants the job but voted against the job she has to do?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 1, 2016)

Lurdan said:


> For those who can't get enough of the backstory of how Gove shafted Boris there's a long and very entertaining account in the Telegraph
> 
> How Boris Johnson was brought to his knees by the 'cuckoo nest plot'





> Not everyone was so harsh on Mr Gove. Mr Johnson’s father Stanley, on holiday in Greece, said he was backing Mr Gove, saying he was “the strongest candidate now”



Oh Dad


----------



## hash tag (Jul 1, 2016)

If Gove does get the job, who will be running the country, him or his wife?
Useless facts "Gove was born in Edinburgh; at four months old, he was adopted by a Labour-supporting family in Aberdeen, where he was brought up". Jees, where did it all go wrong? AND I very nearly share a birthday with him


----------



## brogdale (Jul 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> who will be running the country, him or his wife?


No need for shit like that.
The same forces as ever will be 'running the country'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Jul 2, 2016)

A new outsider throws her hat into the ring?


----------



## Libertad (Jul 2, 2016)

Jacqueline Pearce?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The country is now just a plaything for a bunch of spoilt public schoolboys looking to shit on each other
> 
> how the fuck did it get to this?



when the brits failed to " imbibe the french principle " and got the guillotine out . Its been like this for a very long time.


----------



## coley (Jul 3, 2016)

phildwyer said:


> He thinks it's worth a try, even if the long-term odds are stacked against him.  Even at the cost of humiliation and mockery for himself and his family.  Of course this will baffle normal people, but politicians are not normal people.
> 
> He's thinking like this: if I get to be PM, I'm guaranteed to be in the history books.   That's a very powerful attraction for a certain kind of wanker. It's the closest to immortality they can hope to get.  It's a shame that normal people have to suffer the consequences of such sociopathic ambition, but that's representative democracy for you.



What he's going to be remembered as, is the Tory party's 'Brutus' 
He is so finished as to be beyond belief, why? What for?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 3, 2016)

coley said:


> What he's going to be remembered as, is the Tory party's 'Brutus'
> He is so finished as to be beyond belief, why? What for?



because he's rich, is guaranteed a westminstery career no matter what , and because he's a sociopath and psychopath like almost every other bastard at that level in politics. And is quite mad. You might as well ask why those twats in america run about shopping centres with rifles killing people for no reason. He's a predator. Its what they do.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2016)

Robert Hutton on Twitter


----------



## kebabking (Jul 4, 2016)

False, fleeting, perjured Boris...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 4, 2016)

Knives out for ‘Tippler Gove’ 



> Michael Gove cannot be trusted to be prime minister because he has “an emotional need to gossip, particularly when drink is taken, as it all too often seemed to be”, according to claims made by Boris Johnson’s former campaign manager.



Michael Gove has 'emotional need to gossip', claims former Boris aide


----------



## JimW (Jul 4, 2016)

Churchill won us the war single-handed whilst pissed as a newt. Could be just what we need in these dark days, a dypsomaniac hard right sociopath.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2016)

JimW said:


> Churchill won us the war single-handed whilst pissed as a newt. Could be just what we need in these dark days, a dypsomaniac hard right sociopath.


or we might just be better off pushing him out a plane 10,000' above the Severn estuary _sans_ parachute


----------



## brogdale (Jul 4, 2016)

Seen on t'interweb....


> Knock knock!
> 
> Who's there?
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2016)

JimW said:


> Churchill won us the war single-handed whilst pissed as a newt. Could be just what we need in these dark days, a dypsomaniac hard right sociopath.


I remember reading he wouldn't get out of bed till he had had a brandy. Thats proper alcoholism that is.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I remember reading he wouldn't get out of bed till he had had a brandy. Thats proper alcoholism that is.



You're sure you weren't mishearing 'shandy'? Because if so, that's a lot more common.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2016)

hand shandy lol

Dr Hook and the Medicine Band did a song about that phenomena


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> hand shandy lol
> 
> Dr Hook and the Medicine Band did a song about that phenomena


So that's why they never got on the cover of Rolling Stone. "Middle America is just not ready for masturbation as a performance art, Dr. Hook".


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, here is the shock of the year!
Sir Alan Duncan: Boris Johnson didn't want Brexit win - BBC News


----------



## Ming (Oct 8, 2016)

He spelled Colombia incorrectly when he sent a congratulatory tweet to President Santos for winning the Nobel Peace prize (assuming it wasn't an intern in the communications department). He really doesn't give a shit about anything but his own self promotion. Nothing is sacred. He reminds me when he's pontificating on things (with that smirk on his face) of Patrick Bateman talking about world peace in American Psycho.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2016)

Ming said:


> He spelled Colombia incorrectly when he sent a congratulatory tweet to President Santos for winning the Nobel Peace prize (assuming it wasn't an intern in the communications department). He really doesn't give a shit about anything but his own self promotion. Nothing is sacred. He reminds me when he's pontificating on things (with that smirk on his face) of Patrick Bateman talking about world peace in American Psycho.


Weren't you one of the people who said he'd be PM if leave win?


----------



## Ming (Oct 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Weren't you one of the people who said he'd be PM if leave win?


Don't think so. I'll check the posting history. If i did it wasn't as compliment to the rationality of UK voters (if voting in your own self interest is the lowest standard you should aim for). Jut edited to add the cunts cost me a huge amount of money due to the pound devaluation. He wont be getting a Xmas card (maybe a flaming bag of dog shit).


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2016)

Ming said:


> Don't think so. I'll check the posting history. If i did it wasn't as compliment to the rationality of UK voters (if voting in your own self interest is the lowest standard you should aim for).


Don't bother, you're emblematic mate. Not fitting the pic


----------



## Ming (Oct 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Don't bother, you're emblematic mate. Not fitting the pic


Emblematic of what? What pic? Are you having a bad day butchers? By the way no evidence of me saying he'd be PM in my voting history.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2016)

Ming said:


> Emblematic of what? What pic? Are you having a bad day butchers? By the way no evidence of me saying he'd be PM in my voting history.


Of simply symbolic opposition.

Sorry if you didn't think boris johnson would be PM. Your mates did though.

(ps. great day, funeral and cricket - perfect)


----------



## Ming (Oct 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Of simply symbolic opposition.
> 
> Sorry if you didn't think boris johnson would be PM no. Your mates did though.


My mates???? I voted Tory once (which i'm deeply ashamed of by the way) in 1987 (first time i could vote at 19 and i grew up in a middle class Tory household). Otherwise i've always vote Labour. You've got me all wrong. I was a CPSA union rep. And as for my mates...Greg's a lawyer who worked for the Sierra legal defence fund now teaches corporate criminology and Mike's an environmental surveyor for the Environment Agency and a former Green party candidate. I'm a psych nurse working in BC helping people who've been marginalized by the great neo-liberal party. And I'm actively involved in my union. Sorry if that doesn't tick all the boxes on your 'pic'.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2016)

Ming said:


> My mates???? I voted Tory once (which i'm deeply ashamed of by the way) in 1987 (first time i could vote at 19 and i grew up in a middle class Tory household). Otherwise i've always vote Labour. You've got me all wrong. I was a CPSA union rep. And as for my mates...Greg's a lawyer who worked for the Sierra legal defence fund now teaches corporate criminology and Mike's an environmental surveyor for the Environment Agency and a former Green party candidate. I'm a psych nurse working in BC helping people who've been marginalized by the great neo-liberal party. And I'm actively involved in my union. Sorry if that doesn't tick all the boxes on your 'pic'.


By your mates i mean the lefty waffle. The how dare they set.


----------



## Ming (Oct 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> By your mates i mean the lefty waffle. The how dare they set.


Lefty waffle? Oh your trying to provoke a reaction! Laters butchers.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2016)

Ming said:


> My mates???? I voted Tory once (which i'm deeply ashamed of by the way) in 1987 (first time i could vote at 19 and i grew up in a middle class Tory household). Otherwise i've always vote Labour. You've got me all wrong. I was a CPSA union rep. And as for my mates...Greg's a lawyer who worked for the Sierra legal defence fund now teaches corporate criminology and Mike's an environmental surveyor for the Environment Agency and a former Green party candidate. I'm a psych nurse working in BC helping people who've been marginalized by the great neo-liberal party. And I'm actively involved in my union. Sorry if that doesn't tick all the boxes on your 'pic'.


Hang on,  don't use you mates against me - how great they are. I meant in an ideological collegial sense.

Sorry for being a dick ming.


----------



## Ming (Oct 8, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Hang on,  don't use you mates against me - how great they are. I meant in an ideological collegial sense.
> 
> Sorry for being a dick ming.


Lucky i didn't tell you about the dirty knife...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2017)

Brexit: Boris Johnson says countries queuing up for trade deals - BBC News
how long before this turns out to be a lie?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 18, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Brexit: Boris Johnson says countries queuing up for trade deals - BBC News
> how long before this turns out to be a lie?


he probably saw a queue for the shitters and it inspired him to lie


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (Jan 18, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>


You think that's clever?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2017)

SqueakyBumTime said:


> You think that's clever?


It's cleverer than anything you've posted


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2017)

I guess he is quietly sharpening his knives and is back in the frame again


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I guess he is quietly sharpening his knives and is back in the frame again


Well, he's tweeted that he's backing May.

So yes, he's sharpening the knives


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Well, he's tweeted that he's backing May.
> 
> So yes, he's sharpening the knives



He'd probably slice a finger off in the process, the bumbling toff twat.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 11, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> He'd probably slice a finger off in the process, the bumbling toff twat.


He'll have staff for that sort of thing


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> He'd probably slice a finger off in the process, the bumbling toff twat.


 
Yes, one of David Davies's fingers.


----------



## Ming (Jun 11, 2017)

Always worth another look.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 11, 2017)

nothing personal urbz - not happy about using his first name - it is a comedy name and suggests humor and fun . Not happy about bumbling or buffoon being used to decribe him either- this is a vile, mendacious and calculating fuck. an awful evil cunt.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 11, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> nothing personal urbz - not happy about using his first name - it is a comedy name and suggests humor and fun .


I'm right with you on that one; it buys into his affable matey shtick. It's something I remind my friends (I'm a right laugh at parties): use his surname, like we do for everyone else.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 11, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> My guess is that Gove has got some serious shit on him [...]



Maybe Boris did a dead pig up the arse?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 11, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> nothing personal urbz - not happy about using his first name - it is a comedy name and suggests humor and fun . Not happy about bumbling or buffoon being used to decribe him either- this is a vile, mendacious and calculating fuck. an awful evil cunt.


Agree 100%, it's way too cosy and colludes with his self presentation.  I much prefer _Johnson_ - pushes him back into the everyman pack + the added bonus that Johnson = Cock.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 11, 2017)

Hignfy isn't entirely responsible for his rise, but those cunts have got something to answer too, particularly the creation of 'Boris'.


----------



## Ming (Jun 11, 2017)

I call him de Pfeffel (or 'that  cunt').


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Agree 100%, it's way too cosy and colludes with his self presentation.  I much prefer _Johnson_ - pushes him back into the everyman pack + the added bonus that Johnson = Cock.


Only to septicks, wr2 cock

But staying with the yanks there's also the reminder of Andrew Johnson who was of course impeached


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Agree 100%, it's way too cosy and colludes with his self presentation.  I much prefer _Johnson_ - pushes him back into the everyman pack + the added bonus that Johnson = Cock.


Boris the spider


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2017)

I did not mention him by name, just saying like


----------



## dessiato (Jun 11, 2017)

I can't help but think that, because he's saying he's not running, it'll not be long till he does.


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

I flatter myself that I'm capable of maintaining a judgement of an individual beyond the sound of their name.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2017)

Im increasingly convincing myself it will be David Davies who will be next leader, but can anyone remember why he didnt win the job when Cameron did? I seem to recall many old skool Tories disliking him. Maybe its his more 'working class' background? Is there any particular baggage he carries?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Im increasingly convincing myself it will be David Davies who will be next leader, but can anyone remember why he didnt win the job when Cameron did? I seem to recall many old skool Tories disliking him. Maybe its his more 'working class' background? Is there any particular baggage he carries?


He won't win because he believes in things like civil liberties


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> He won't win because he believes in things like civil liberties


Im not sure they can be that picky right now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Im not sure they can be that picky right now


I would be astonished if they went for davis


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I would be astonished if they went for davis




who else they got who isnt poison to the public ?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I would be astonished if they went for davis


why not exactly? he seems perfectly placed (already key Brexit planner), and that you guv polling puts him as second least hated after ruth davidson, who i cant imagine seriously being in the running


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> who else they got who isnt poison to the public ?


Not who else, just who.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2017)

ska invita said:


> why not exactly? he seems perfectly placed (already key Brexit planner), and that you guv polling puts him as second least hated after ruth davidson, who i cant imagine seriously being in the running


Not sure the calculations as rational as you suggest. Yes, in theory he'd have a good chance. But he's had the whip withdrawn before iirc. Not like tm on terror/civil liberties. I just don't think he plays so well with the membership as others who may step forward.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 11, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> who else they got who isnt poison to the public ?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2017)

Ax^ said:


>



while a coalition of cats is not a bad idea, i'm fairly sure that larry is civil service not a political appointment...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> I would be astonished if they went for davis


I can't see that either. 

Regardless of his cunty attitude and proven lies in the eyes of the rich Boris is a 'character' and a bit of a cad. Not what we want in a political leader but I don't doubt he can get the leadership if he goes for it.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 11, 2017)

Panic will mean a need to run for safety .......Boris is not a safe option


----------



## Corax (Jun 11, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Panic will mean a need to run for safety .......Boris is not a safe option


My working theory is that senior Tories are trying to persuade him to run so that he can then cop the blame for destabilising May's leadership, at which point it will be all "well, if we're going to have a leadership contest, what about Davis instead?"  Davis gets the job, without any accusations that he stabbed the PM in the back etc.

The papers' front pages have come from _*somewhere*_ inside the party.  _*Someone's*_ trying to appeal to BJ's ego.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 11, 2017)

Gove's back in the cabinet as a constant reminder to Boris what happened last time he ran .......Maybe May will force them to sit next to each other ..just for the lols


----------



## mather (Jun 11, 2017)

Ax^ said:


>



I have seen that cat hanging around No. 10 a few times, does it live there?


----------



## Sue (Jun 11, 2017)

IIRC, was Davis not seen as being too old?


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2017)

mather said:


> I have seen that cat hanging around No. 10 a few times, does it live there?



Not if it can find his way out he doesn't.


----------



## tim (Jun 11, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Panic will mean a need to run for safety .......Boris is not a safe option



I'm sure, that May will Corbyn all this trouble out.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 11, 2017)

mather said:


> I have seen that cat hanging around No. 10 a few times, does it live there?



That Larry the chief mouser to the cabinet offices


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 11, 2017)

mather said:


> I have seen that cat hanging around No. 10 a few times, does it live there?



Yes.  More here.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2017)

Doesn't that cat do twitter and/or facebook?


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2018)

Johnson wants to conquer the World, but he must of course have his own personal plane, not that he is letting his power go to his head, his ego 
run out of control Boris Johnson criticised after calling for his own 'Brexit plane'


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2018)

this one is currently free


----------



## Poi E (May 23, 2018)

Boris can add to the seat stains.


----------



## Yossarian (May 23, 2018)

The only air travelling I want to see Boris Johnson doing is being blasted out of a cannon with no helmet.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2018)

Russian pranksters discuss Putin and Skripal in call with Boris Johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

he'll be the man who made theresa may look strong and stable by comparison


----------



## chilango (Jul 22, 2019)

Yup.

He'll accelerate the collapse in credibility the system is having right now.


----------



## chilango (Jul 22, 2019)

...and our job is to counter every populist move he makes with "Eton".


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he'll be the man who made theresa may look strong and stable by comparison


Johnson's elevation is a metric of the damage wrought by May on the right party of capital.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

chilango said:


> ...and our job is to counter every populist move he makes with "Eton".


Probability of Johnson being succeeded by another Etonian?


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Probability of Johnson being succeeded by another Etonian?
> 
> View attachment 178222


zero. There is no way Stewart would get past a vote of the members against pretty much anyone else.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> zero. There is no way Stewart would get past a vote of the members against pretty much anyone else.


I'm sure we'll have the chance to revisit the certainty of your prediction after the short premiership of TCJ


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Probability of Johnson being succeeded by another Etonian?
> 
> View attachment 178222


that's a rorybot


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I'm sure we'll have the chance to revisit the certainty of your prediction after the short premiership of TCJ


He has less chance of being the next leader of the tories as Liz Kendal has of becoming the next Labour leader. Where's his support going to come from?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> He has less chance of being the next leader of the tories as Liz Kendal has of becoming the next Labour leader. Where's his support going to come from?


I know...but what we can't yet know is quite how damaged and fractured a post-Johnson tory party will be or how it will behave to save itself from oblivion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I know...but what we can't yet know is quite how damaged and fractured a post-Johnson tory party will be or how it will behave to save itself from oblivion.


oh i don't suppose it will ever be forgotten


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2019)

Rory got a brief run of media boosting that made me ill, but thats not enough, as the ind-chuck-tig axis found out.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Rory got a brief run of media boosting that made me ill, but thats not enough, as the ind-chuck-tig axis found out.


All true, but the eventual state of the (governing) right party of capital, is a different context to the centrist kite-flying of Chucky's mob.
If things really dissolve under Johnson, there's obviously a very real chance that the party would attempt to re-invent itself as a 'one-nation' party under a 'moderate' leader.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

But they can't reinvent the membership as one nation, moderate members, however much they'd like to.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> But they can't reinvent the membership as one nation, moderate members, however much they'd like to.


Depends on which/how many members leave/die/give up etc.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 22, 2019)

Well on the plus side dieing in a nuclear war would solve everybody's problems. 

Unfortunately Brighton and hove is a nuclear free zone. 

BH Council inherits the earth it would be like a vegan version of demolition man except without the competency 
 Tribes worshipping the i360


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 22, 2019)

The-independent-group.co.uk.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> But they can't reinvent the membership as one nation, moderate members, however much they'd like to.



Depends on how many leave once whatever-the-hell-happens-over-brexit actually happens, it depends on who joins, and of course it depends on what the rules are.

I live in Tory land, pretty much everyone i know socially votes Tory, and only a tiny proportion of them are Johnson fans or at the UKIP-lite end of the Tory party. To think, imv, that this is a forever thing would be to ignore recent history. 

I could, of course, be wrong..


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

The current balance within the party - members not voters - would require years, decades even of churn (and churn in the right direction) before anyone someone like Stewart would get a shot.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> The current balance within the party - members not voters - would require years, decades even of churn (and churn in the right direction) before anyone someone like Stewart would get a shot.


Or, faced with existential threat, changed minds.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

likesfish said:


> Unfortunately Brighton and hove is a nuclear free zone.



Lol has anyone told them that thermonuclear armageddon does not work on an opt-in basis.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> The current balance within the party - members not voters - would require years, decades even of churn (and churn in the right direction) before anyone someone like Stewart would get a shot.



The parliamentary party could easily fix a leadership election if they wanted to though, case in point May vs Leadsom.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Lol has anyone told them that thermonuclear armageddon does not work on an opt-in basis.



They don't listen to negativity.

Another Mung bean - they are delicious, and sustainably sourced?


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2019)

likesfish said:


> Well on the plus side dieing in a nuclear war would solve everybody's problems.
> 
> Unfortunately Brighton and hove is a nuclear free zone.
> 
> ...


Imagine your last moments on earth:  looking down the barrel of an artisan sourced sawn off shot gun ( Notice its a flintlock black powder version- not because we’d run out of modern weapons but because it’s more ‘authentic’) as someone with a man bun blows you away for your last 300gm of organic quinoa.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Depends on how many leave once whatever-the-hell-happens-over-brexit actually happens, it depends on who joins, and of course it depends on what the rules are.
> 
> I live in Tory land, pretty much everyone i know socially votes Tory, and only a tiny proportion of them are Johnson fans or at the UKIP-lite end of the Tory party. To think, imv, that this is a forever thing would be to ignore recent history.
> 
> I could, of course, be wrong..


I'm interested to see what the main funders of the Tory party will do. Bloated evil capitalists they may be but batshit fucking crazy less so.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 22, 2019)

GE on the way...


----------



## likesfish (Jul 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Lol has anyone told them that thermonuclear armageddon does not work on an opt-in basis.



they managed to so annoy the MoD with repeated letters demanding that they confirm the TA drill halls didn't hold nuclear weapons
 that the Artillery unit got upgraded garages that could store 155mm towed guns instead of 105 light guns that could actually fire nuclear artillery shells


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

kebabking said:


> They don't listen to negativity.
> 
> Another Mung bean - they are delicious, and sustainably sourced?



I'm suddenly tempted to reach for the nukes myself.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> The parliamentary party could easily fix a leadership election if they wanted to though, case in point May vs Leadsom.


What I really don't get...and I know the choice is Hunt or Johnson, so not a great choice...and I know that I'm not a Tory party member...is how Johnson is sitting at 75% in the latest polls I've seen of Tory party members (ie the people who have actually voted on this)?  That's not equivocal...that's a party that seems pretty certain that given the choice of Johnson or anyone else, the obvious answer isn't: "duh, anyone else".  That's a section of the population for whom the idea of Boris Johnson as prime minister is out and out the best outcome.  Not a hypothetical outcome.  Not "we'll have him as leader but we don't think he'll ever get to number 10".  No, "we'll put him in number 10 on Wednesday".

What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.


----------



## binka (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What I really don't get...and I know the choice is Hunt or Johnson, so not a great choice...and I know that I'm not a Tory party member...is how Johnson is sitting at 75% in the latest polls I've seen of Tory party members (ie the people who have actually voted on this)?  That's not equivocal...that's a party that seems pretty certain that given the choice of Johnson or anyone else, the obvious answer isn't: "duh, anyone else".  That's a section of the population for whom the idea of Boris Johnson as prime minister is out and out the best outcome.  Not a hypothetical outcome.  Not "we'll have him as leader but we don't think he'll ever get to number 10".  No, "we'll put him in number 10 on Wednesday".
> 
> What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.


Some of them genuinely like him, seen more than a few comment that they see him as the only route to Brexit through the Tory party - they'll tolerate him as long as he delivers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What I really don't get...and I know the choice is Hunt or Johnson, so not a great choice...and I know that I'm not a Tory party member...is how Johnson is sitting at 75% in the latest polls I've seen of Tory party members (ie the people who have actually voted on this)?  That's not equivocal...that's a party that seems pretty certain that given the choice of Johnson or anyone else, the obvious answer isn't: "duh, anyone else".  That's a section of the population for whom the idea of Boris Johnson as prime minister is out and out the best outcome.  Not a hypothetical outcome.  Not "we'll have him as leader but we don't think he'll ever get to number 10".  No, "we'll put him in number 10 on Wednesday".
> 
> What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.


Mrs SI - not a Tory Party member but an often voter - thinks Johnson is the man we need to get Brexit done and dusted, despite reservations about his competency in many other areas of the post


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2019)

binka said:


> Some of them genuinely like  him, seen more than a few comment that they see him as the only route to Brexit through the Tory party - they'll tolerate him as long as he delivers.


But it’s Boris Johnson. As opposed to another guy who isn’t.​


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.



Basically, they just think he's the best bet for winning a GE, having won as London Mayor twice.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> But it’s Boris Johnson. As opposed to another guy who isn’t.​


Completely get the bemusement, but (as Will Davies had it in a recent LRB piece) perhaps the even more perplexing question is why such a selectorate should so determinedly privilege the candidate they perceive as the most solid guarantor of a 'no-deal' Brexit.



> Britain’s next prime minister will be elected by the 160,000 members of the Conservative Party. According to YouGov, 59 per cent of these members voted for the Brexit Party in the recent European elections. The Tories have made numerous bad leadership appointments in the last twenty years (think of Iain Duncan Smith), but have corrected them once the pragmatic question of electoral success entered the equation. That pressure pushes the party towards the swing voter of the centre ground, the ‘Mondeo Man’ or ‘Worcester Woman’ fetishised by party pollsters in the 1990s and early 2000s. Is any of this still relevant? How much do Tory members even care about general elections, compared to their passion for a no deal Brexit? There are plenty of reasons not to elect Boris Johnson as prime minister, but much of the Conservative electorate is focused only on his one perceived virtue: his celebration of no deal.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2019)

Over on Conservative Home there seems to be a view ( from both the mad and not mad audiences) that ironically ( at least from the not mad side of the house) many of those members voting for TFCABDFJ Probably didn’t vote Tory in the Euros, instead voting for Farrage’s gang. And they see Bojo the Clown as the last chance to see Brexit in their ( mostly quite short) lifetimes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

A380 said:


> Over on Conservative Home there seems to be a view ( from both the mad and not mad audiences) that ironically ( at least from the not mad side of the house) many of those members voting for TFCABDFJ Probably didn’t vote Tory in the Euros, instead voting for Farrage’s gang. And they see Bojo the Clown as the last chance to see Brexit in their ( mostly quite short) lifetimes.


if de pfeffel fucks it up - as he will - where will this crowd go next?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> if de pfeffel fucks it up - as he will - where will this crowd go next?


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> if de pfeffel fucks it up - as he will - where will this crowd go next?




No idea...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 178254


i cannot think of another leading politician who has succeeded so well in evading election to the house of commons


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.



The process is 'he's a callous, self-serving, ignorant oaf and the higher he climbs the better I feel about also being a callous, self-serving, ignorant oaf.'

Your typical tory party member is also around 89 years old and so is unlikely to have to live with the consequences of their decision for long.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 22, 2019)

A380 said:


> Over on Conservative Home there seems to be a view ( from both the mad and not mad audiences) that ironically ( at least from the not mad side of the house) many of those members voting for TFCABDFJ Probably didn’t vote Tory in the Euros, instead voting for Farrage’s gang. And they see Bojo the Clown as the last chance to see Brexit in their ( mostly quite short) lifetimes.



I think that's the view of pretty much everyone in the Tory party - big influx of members who've not voted Tory in the last 20 years.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i cannot think of another leading politician who has succeeded so well in evading election to the house of commons


It's not _Dover_ till the fat lady sings....


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> The parliamentary party could easily fix a leadership election if they wanted to though, case in point May vs Leadsom.


Right, but the sequence of events which would result in _this_ parliamentary party fixing the leadership election for Rory Stewart are so improbable that you can simply discount it.


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What I really don't get...and I know the choice is Hunt or Johnson, so not a great choice...and I know that I'm not a Tory party member...is how Johnson is sitting at 75% in the latest polls I've seen of Tory party members (ie the people who have actually voted on this)?  That's not equivocal...that's a party that seems pretty certain that given the choice of Johnson or anyone else, the obvious answer isn't: "duh, anyone else".  That's a section of the population for whom the idea of Boris Johnson as prime minister is out and out the best outcome.  Not a hypothetical outcome.  Not "we'll have him as leader but we don't think he'll ever get to number 10".  No, "we'll put him in number 10 on Wednesday".
> 
> What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.


The dog whistle racism stuff has been very popular with the Tommy/UKIP/anti-PC crowd. And like Trump the bad behaviour helps him be perceived as anti establishment when he's the precise opposite.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

A380 said:


> And they see Bojo the Clown as the last chance to see Brexit in their ( mostly quite short) lifetimes.



Sadly I fear their disappoinment will be cold comfort at best.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> Right, but the sequence of events which would result in _this_ parliamentary party fixing the leadership election for Rory Stewart are so improbable that you can simply discount it.



Stewart maybe, but another 'moderate' candidate might seem prudent in the aftermath of the inevitable Johnson-induced clusterfuck.

But to be honest, all bets are off. I was just pointing out that it's within the parliamentary party's gift to either bypass a leadership election altogether or set up one which was a mere formality.


----------



## maomao (Jul 22, 2019)

The phrase I hear most often to express admiration for both Trump and TCJ is 'he doesn't give a fuck'. I think this is meant to suggest that they are beyond the influence of the PC Liberal Marxists Muslims who actually run society.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2019)

maomao said:


> The phrase I hear most often to express admiration for both Trump and TCJ is 'he doesn't give a fuck'. I think this is meant to suggest that they are beyond the influence of the PC Liberal Marxists Muslims who actually run society.



Imagine interviewing for any other job by presenting a CV full of lies and failures and declaring that you don't gice a fuck about the job or anything else. You'd not get a job scrubbing floors with that attitude, and yet somehow it counts as a qualification for running a medium sized country.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Stewart maybe, but another 'moderate' candidate might seem prudent in the aftermath of the inevitable Johnson-induced clusterfuck.
> 
> But to be honest, all bets are off. I was just pointing out that it's within the parliamentary party's gift to either bypass a leadership election altogether or set up one which was a mere formality.


Well, we were talking about Rory Stewart. I'd judge anyone else on a case by case basis - however, I don't think the reaction of the conservative party in the wake of Johnson fucking up will be a lurch to the centre. 

Also bear in mind it's only in the gift of the parliamentary party to fix the leadership if they're able to agree within the MPs on one candidate - that might have been possible for May, because she gave a massive amount of ground to the right of the party: I don't think the right will accept that again though. Why would they? If they force a ballot with the membership they know they can win against any centrist candidate.


----------



## elbows (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What I really don't get...and I know the choice is Hunt or Johnson, so not a great choice...and I know that I'm not a Tory party member...is how Johnson is sitting at 75% in the latest polls I've seen of Tory party members (ie the people who have actually voted on this)?  That's not equivocal...that's a party that seems pretty certain that given the choice of Johnson or anyone else, the obvious answer isn't: "duh, anyone else".  That's a section of the population for whom the idea of Boris Johnson as prime minister is out and out the best outcome.  Not a hypothetical outcome.  Not "we'll have him as leader but we don't think he'll ever get to number 10".  No, "we'll put him in number 10 on Wednesday".
> 
> What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.



One factor is probably that they have nostalgia for the days when we were told the tory party was full of 'big beasts', and a parade of management-consultant-like politicians has only underlined this point in the decades since. Add a dollop of populist bluster and shameless dog-whistles that energise the base. To a chorus of 'we dont care if he's a sinner, he's a wildcard, he's a winner'.

They want pantomine, not grey peas.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Imagine interviewing for any other job by presenting a CV full of lies and failures and declaring that you don't gice a fuck about the job or anything else. You'd not get a job scrubbing floors with that attitude, and yet somehow it counts as a qualification for running a medium sized country.


Floreat Etona


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he'll be the man who made theresa may look strong and stable by comparison



He'll be the man who makes the Augean stables look clean by comparison.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

A380 said:


> I'm interested to see what the main funders of the Tory party will do. Bloated evil capitalists they may be but batshit fucking crazy less so.


When are these guys going to step forward? You'd have thought they'd have flexed their muscles by now, if they were going to. 

Of all the white knights people seem to be hoping for, 'tory party funders' seem one of the strangest.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i cannot think of another leading politician who has succeeded so well in evading election to the house of commons



His only redeeming trait.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> When are these guys going to step forward? You'd have thought they'd have flexed their muscles by now, if they were going to.
> 
> Of all the white knights people seem to be hoping for, 'tory party funders' seem one of the strangest.


No, they will still fuck us over. But in a sane way...


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

A380 said:


> No, they will still fuck us over. But in a sane way...


Well, there's one of two things going on here: either 1) they have much more limited control of the process than you thought they did, or 2) they're totally in to what's happening. Either way, they aren't sanely galloping over the hill to rescue you, sorry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> Well, there's one of two things going on here: either 1) they have much more limited control of the process than you thought they did, or 2) they're totally in to what's happening. Either way, they aren't sanely galloping over the hill to rescue you, sorry.


i can't see boris johnson on a horse ending happily (yes i know you're talking about backers but your post brought an image of him on horseback to mind)





on second thoughts...


----------



## klang (Jul 22, 2019)

maomao said:


> The dog whistle racism stuff has been very popular with the Tommy/UKIP/anti-PC crowd. And like Trump the bad behaviour helps him be perceived as anti establishment when he's the precise opposite.


yes, I've heard acquaintances spouting shit like 'love or loath Trump and BJ, at least they are not puppets'.
depressing.


----------



## tim (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> zero. There is no way Stewart would get past a vote of the members against pretty much anyone else.




Brenda could go back to her old ways and just ask him to form a government to sort out the crisis post Bro-Job.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

lol sure.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

The fantasy of the Queen as deus-ex-machina for remainers has been one of the less edifying spectacles of this whole process. Bring on no deal first, please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2019)

littleseb said:


> yes, I've heard acquaintances spouting shit like 'love or loath Trump and BJ, at least they are not puppets'.
> depressing.


still like to see them hang


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> The fantasy of the Queen as deus-ex-machina for remainers has been one of the less edifying spectacles of this whole process. Bring on no deal first, please.



Is there no accompanying fantasy of the Queen as deus-ex-machina for leavers?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What I really don't get...and I know the choice is Hunt or Johnson, so not a great choice...and I know that I'm not a Tory party member...is how Johnson is sitting at 75% in the latest polls I've seen of Tory party members (ie the people who have actually voted on this)?  That's not equivocal...that's a party that seems pretty certain that given the choice of Johnson or anyone else, the obvious answer isn't: "duh, anyone else".  That's a section of the population for whom the idea of Boris Johnson as prime minister is out and out the best outcome.  Not a hypothetical outcome.  Not "we'll have him as leader but we don't think he'll ever get to number 10".  No, "we'll put him in number 10 on Wednesday".
> 
> What is even the thought process?  I'm really struggling here.


I can just about cope with the idea that a majority of Tory party members actually think Johnson is a good candidate for PM. I mean they are obviously going to have to be very strange to begin with to even be in that situation, increasingly so as the Tories become an active barrier to their own re-election.

What I won't be able to cope with is if there's a Tory majority in the general which will come after him becoming PM. I really don't think I can handle that. I've found it hard enough to understand in the past but I don't know how I will deal with it when it comes to Boris Fucking Johnson I Mean Boris Fucking Johnson You Fucking Voted For A Party Led By Boris Fucking Johnson What The Fuck How Could You Fucking Do This.

but it won't _surprise_ me if it happens


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2019)

8ball said:


> Is there no accompanying fantasy of the Queen as deus-ex-machina for leavers?


Sure there is, but they arent so tragic somehow.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> Sure there is, but they arent so tragic somehow.



Having plenty of backup fantasies does have some protective benefits.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 22, 2019)

A380 said:


> Floreat Etona


Etona Delenda Est.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 22, 2019)

killer b said:


> Sure there is, but they aren't so tragic somehow.



well selling opium to china and reconquering the world for the empire at least fits with their worldview


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 22, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> What I won't be able to cope with is if there's a Tory majority in the general which will come after him becoming PM.


“Anyone but Corbyn”. That’s how/why it will happen.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 23, 2019)

this could be a very short thread...


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> this could be a very short thread...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2019)

Is it a GE prediction thread, then?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 23, 2019)

Well done you Brexit loons.


----------



## Supine (Jul 23, 2019)

#borisout


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2019)

At least Gordon Brown had smarts and experience when he got the top job. This is like a dumbed down spoilt racist Gerald Ford


----------



## peterkro (Jul 23, 2019)

Good god he's a cunt.
DUDE FFS.


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2019)

PM Boris Johnson



AAAAGH!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 23, 2019)

Warm, innit?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

VONC in reality


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2019)

treelover said:


> PM Boris Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAGH!



It's not really connecting in my mind - it's a bit overly surreal, like when Trump was elected.
Hopefully he'll self-destruct before I really need to process it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 23, 2019)

We’re doomed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> this could be a very short thread...



Blatant like-farming.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 23, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Blatant like-farming.


not really, more to do with the possibility of an imminent VONC , and Johnson being brought down before he even started, now I would like that.

Thanks for your input though , and YOU did like it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> We’re doomed.


Plus ca change


----------



## flypanam (Jul 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> Hopefully he'll self-destruct before I really need to process it.



Hopefully on a return trip to Eton to encourage the boys to have aspirations, he'll trip over his laces, knock a candle over, whole place goes up in smoke, he's dead and the young etonians will never grow to be old Etonians.


----------



## binka (Jul 23, 2019)

At first I was annoyed at the thought of him becoming pm but now I'm quite looking forward to the carnage. He won't be able to get anything through parliament so hopefully it'll just be the Tory party he wrecks


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

binka said:


> At first I was annoyed at the thought of him becoming pm but now I'm quite looking forward to the carnage. He won't be able to get anything through parliament so hopefully it'll just be the Tory party he wrecks


He'll have announced plans to invade Mars by the weekend


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2019)

I can't wait to see him and donald doing topless wrestling


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> It's not really connecting in my mind - it's a bit overly surreal, like when Trump was elected.
> Hopefully he'll self-destruct before I really need to process it.


unlike trump he doesn't have the authority to govern by diktat nor does he have a majority in parliament.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> unlike trump he doesn't have the authority to govern by diktat nor does he have a majority in parliament.



No. But he's a lot closer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> I can't wait to see him and donald doing topless wrestling



I need mind bleach now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2019)

My therapy is kicking in. Trying to default to positive rather than negative thoughts when issues are beyond my control . Wailing and gnashing of teeth from virtually everyone I know. I just see it as constructive chaos to be enjoyed and built upon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> My therapy is kicking in.


i can see how kicking johnson in might be therapeutic


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2019)

Of course a boot in his vestibules would be immensely cathartic


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 23, 2019)

Supine said:


> #borisout


Surely #JohnsonOut Fnar Fnar


----------



## not a trot (Jul 23, 2019)

Has larry the cat packed his bags yet ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2019)

Endorsed by trump, what more do we need ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 23, 2019)

How many cabinet ministers are going to resign ?


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 23, 2019)

"We are going to rise and ping off the guy ropes of self-doubt". He really said that.

Totally fucking Mexico.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm particularly looking forward to his first trip to Brussels as PM, where the mandarins of the EU welcome him as the Brexit saviour that he is, all having a chuckle about the funny things he used to write about the EU and offering whatever deal he cares to come up with, served on a silver platter by a humbled Junker.


----------



## vanya (Jul 23, 2019)

Boris Johnson. Seriously Boris Johnson? 

I think the phrase rhymes with clucking bell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

there was a pm named johnson
who was forever poncin'
pints and cigs
and alcoholic figs
till he burnt his house down with a ronson


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2019)

Even with the support of the batshit crazy DUP, he has a majority of maybe 2? at the moment, Brecon By-Election incoming - would reduce it further and the DUP have to renew their agreement with the Tories I think, plus half a dozen Tories (remainers) have threatened to leave if he tries to force a no deal brexit -    So we could have a vote of no confidence before October 31st  It would have to be way before to allow an election before that date I'm guessing.

what is the shortest term of a British PM?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Surely #JohnsonOut Fnar Fnar


or #BJout


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Even with the support of the batshit crazy DUP, he has a majority of maybe 2? at the moment, Brecon By-Election incoming - would reduce it further and the DUP have to renew their agreement with the Tories I think, plus half a dozen Tories (remainers) have threatened to leave if he tries to force a no deal brexit -    So we could have a vote of no confidence before October 31st  It would have to be way before to allow an election before that date I'm guessing.
> 
> what is the shortest term of a British PM?


The record books will be rewritten shortly


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2019)

May came in with a 'massive' majority of 20 or so and managed to fuck that up. Boris is in a perilous position on his first day


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> May came in with a 'massive' majority of 20 or so and managed to fuck that up. Boris is in a perilous position on his first day


don't worry, by the end of next week he'll have lost the majority may left him


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 23, 2019)

It came down to BJ versus Hunt
On the floppy haired prick they took a punt
Doesn't matter who won
Brexit won't be much fun
Any Tory PM is a cunt


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 23, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> We’re doomed.


That’s ad verbatim what I posted on Faceache when I found out.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> the DUP have to renew their agreement with the Tories I think



For which read, the Conservatives are going to have to buy off the DUP with more taxpayer's money in order to keep themselves in power. 

That's the problem with Conservatism. Eventually you run out of other people's money.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> Even with the support of the batshit crazy DUP, he has a majority of maybe 2? at the moment, Brecon By-Election incoming -



Another one of them was charged with sexual assault yesterday. Majority = 0


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

johnson thought brexit was easy
and it'd be something quite wheeze-y
he got quite a shock
when he found it was not
and spent the rest of his term feeling queasy


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> don't worry, by the end of next week he'll have lost the majority may left him



Two remainy MPs to threaten to go independent unless he rules out no-deal. If they do that by lunchtime tomorrow he either has to acquiesce or not be invited by Brenda to be PM


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Two remainy MPs to threaten to go independent unless he rules out no-deal. If they do that by lunchtime tomorrow he either has to acquiesce or not be invited by Brenda to be PM


---> 120 days of sod 'im


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Two remainy MPs to threaten to go independent unless he rules out no-deal. If they do that by lunchtime tomorrow he either has to acquiesce or not be invited by Brenda to be PM


And it is ex-minister remain MPs who are going to cause problems - bad enough for May when posh boy Mogg kicks up a stink - but if Hammond starts getting rowdy - BJ has serious problems


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> And it is ex-minister remain MPs who are going to cause problems - bad enough for May when posh boy Mogg kicks up a stink - but if Hammond starts getting rowdy - BJ has serious problems


and that's before you factor in his inability to tell the truth


----------



## xenon (Jul 23, 2019)

No one's gonna resign the whip this side of October. All the empty threats and week mutterings will be shown to be just that. Party beats country.


----------



## andysays (Jul 23, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Two remainy MPs to threaten to go independent unless he rules out no-deal. If they do that by lunchtime tomorrow he either has to acquiesce or not be invited by Brenda to be PM


As I understand it, if the outgoing PM suggests Johnson as the new PM,  the Queen effectively has no option but to appoint him, and there is no formal need for him to demonstrate that he has the confidence of Parliament by, for example, having a vote on a new Queen's speech.

Happy to be corrected if I'm wrong though


----------



## agricola (Jul 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> And it is ex-minister remain MPs who are going to cause problems - bad enough for May when posh boy Mogg kicks up a stink - but if Hammond starts getting rowdy - BJ has serious problems



TBF when their majority is as small as it is, individual MPs pose serious problems to the government - never mind clumps of ten or twenty of them.


----------



## cantsin (Jul 23, 2019)

binka said:


> At first I was annoyed at the thought of him becoming pm but now I'm quite looking forward to the carnage. He won't be able to get anything through parliament so hopefully it'll just be the Tory party he wrecks



a quasi - accelerationist / here4lolz line re:  Bozza is perfectly reasonable under the circumstances imo


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2019)

Why do these ministers resign?
If they had an ounce of political ability they would stay in post and argue and fight to put forward their points.
Though this scuttling off into the back-benches and muttering whilst projectile tutting  is what I should expect from the spineless hypocrites.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


>



Thanks for that Dan. You tit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

Edgelord schmedgelord


----------



## Cid (Jul 23, 2019)

vanya said:


> Boris Johnson. Seriously Boris Johnson?
> 
> I think the phrase rhymes with clucking bell.



Look, we've had a PM who tried to get the same deal past parliament 3 times, came close to losing an election called specifically to increase her mandate and utterly failed to unite her party, or create any semblance of cross-party agreement. Before that we had a guy who will be most remembered for sticking his dick in a dead pig and blithely walking into brexit. There weren't any non-shit options. I mean there weren't really non-shit options before that either, but yeah...


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


>



who is dan douglas, and why should we care what he thinks?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Edgelord schmedgelord


I'll see your edgelord and raise you this twat:


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2019)

who is alexander brindle, and why should we care what he thinks?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Why do these ministers resign?
> If they had an ounce of political ability they would stay in post and argue and fight to put forward their points.
> Though this scuttling off into the back-benches and muttering whilst projectile tutting  is what I should expect from the spineless hypocrites.


For some (Boris, Hezza ) it was because they had leadership ambitions and that is easier from the back benches.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I'll see your edgelord and raise you this twat:



 
Melting pot of backgrounds is he


----------



## agricola (Jul 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Why do these ministers resign?
> If they had an ounce of political ability they would stay in post and argue and fight to put forward their points.
> Though this scuttling off into the back-benches and muttering whilst projectile tutting  is what I should expect from the spineless hypocrites.



A lot of them - Hammond certainly - were going to get sacked anyway, so they may as well get their digs in first.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2019)

marty21 said:


> For some (Boris, Hezza ) it was because they had leadership ambitions and that is easier from the back benches.



In about three months, maybe?


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2019)

guys, surely there's enough dickheads with wrong opinions on urban for us to argue with without having to go in search of randoms to shout at on other platforms?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2019)

He's only here to immanentize the eschaton


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2019)

agricola said:


> A lot of them - Hammond certainly - were going to get sacked anyway, so they may as well get their digs in first.



Of course this also highlights the desperate situation their party is in.
The job of uniting the party let alone the country will never be completed.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 178370
> Melting pot of backgrounds is he


He's more machine now than man.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 23, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> He's only here to immanentize the eschaton


The worse, the better, as Lenin taught us.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

killer b said:


> who is alexander brindle, and why should we care what he thinks?



Someone who has suffered a catastrophic brain injury, by the looks of things.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2019)

Twitter schmitter


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Twitter schmitter



twitter ye not.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 23, 2019)

I mean if we're collecting bad takes it is not hard to find them. Here's one I just saw for instance which is epically bad:


----------



## agricola (Jul 23, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Of course this also highlights the desperate situation their party is in.
> The job of uniting the party let alone the country will never be completed.



Without winning a General Election (and replacing a lot of MPs who currently hold safe seats) its hard to see how he can do anything, especially leaving the EU on October 31st - unless the plan is to have a Parliamentary vote on May's deal vs no Brexit at all, lose it, and then fight an election on "_who runs the country??!?!?!?_" outrage-terms shortly afterward.


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Twitter schmitter


Sometimes it's worthwhile to read a tweet by someone who's opinion matters, or someone who's posted something useful or important on twitter - just posting random bad takes by no marks no-one here has heard of or cares about is weird though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2019)

xenon said:


> No one's gonna resign the whip this side of October. All the empty threats and week mutterings will be shown to be just that. Party beats country.



Could be another tory MP done for being a sex pest or an expenses cheat mind you.


----------



## xenon (Jul 23, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Could be another tory MP done for being a sex pest or an expenses cheat mind you.



Yeah but even if so, that still leaves IIRC,  a working majority of 3. According to Theo Usherwood on LBC yesterday.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

xenon said:


> Yeah but even if so, that still leaves IIRC,  a working majority of 3. According to Theo Usherwood on LBC yesterday.



His current working majority is two.

Tories excluding speaker have 310, DUP has 10 = 320
Labour 245, Lib Dem 12, SNP 35, Plaid 4, Green 1, 15 independents = 317
3 Sinn Feins don't take their seats


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 23, 2019)

agricola said:


> Without winning a General Election (and replacing a lot of MPs who currently hold safe seats) its hard to see how he can do anything, especially leaving the EU on October 31st - unless the plan is to have a Parliamentary vote on May's deal vs no Brexit at all, lose it, and then fight an election on "_who runs the country??!?!?!?_" outrage-terms shortly afterward.


Do you think he has ever had any kind of plan beyond 'get into power'? As mayor of London, it was clear he had no plan beyond getting in. Seems the same with this. Bit like for Cameron, the position is there to be obtained for itself, to have the world reflect back at you your own bloated self-regard, not in order to do anything. You get in, _then_ you worry about staying in.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jul 23, 2019)

killer b said:


> guys, surely there's enough dickheads with wrong opinions on urban for us to argue with without having to go in search of randoms to shout at on other platforms?


Here here. I don’t mind sharing tweets if they are actually useful on here but we can’t end up with a “why urban has gone down the pan” thread, ffs.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 23, 2019)

Is it armageddon yet?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 23, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Here here. I don’t mind sharing tweets if they are actually useful on here but we can’t end up with a “why urban has gone down the pan” thread, ffs.


There's a case for disabling the "embed tweet" function, but I don't think that the tweets in a light hearted thread like this one are actually Exhibit A where that case is concerned.


----------



## agricola (Jul 23, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> *Do you think he has ever had any kind of plan beyond 'get into power'?* As mayor of London, it was clear he had no plan beyond getting in. Seems the same with this. Bit like for Cameron, the position is there to be obtained for itself, to have the world reflect back at you your own bloated self-regard, not in order to do anything. You get in, _then_ you worry about staying in.



I doubt he could have got the support he did, from the people he did, without them having some confidence of what he was going to do.  

Its almost impossible to see him attracting support from elsewhere in the Commons (though nothing can be ruled out of course), and pushing through a worse deal than May's isn't very likely without some form of extreme threat, so that only leaves a general election.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 23, 2019)

Twitter is a bad take machine. Unfortunately if anything urban is more mature about it than mainstream journalism is now, where "someone says a thing! but uh oh looks like some twitter users don't like it!" is considered a story.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 23, 2019)

Look at his face just after it was announced he'd won. Terrified at the thought of actually having to do some work. (Jeremy Cunt behind him quite enjoying the moment  )


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Looks at his face just after it was announced he'd won. Terrified at the thought of actually having to do some work. (Jeremy Cunt behind him quite enjoying the moment  )




Close call for cunt there.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

Can whoever's in charge of the thread explain how well-known someone has to be before I can judge them on intelligence, interest or idiocy? Or whether my opinion of whether something is worth posting here is good enough or if I have to run it past my betters first?

Honestly, the clucking is boring

Remembering why I had this fucking forum or ignore for so long


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 23, 2019)

The plan is that he won't actually do any work.  That's what those MP's who supported him hope anyway.  He's never been big on the whole work thing so its unlikely that he'll start now.  The plan is for him to do the lovable rogue thing on camera whilst they do the proper work in the background.  They are seriously shitting it about the next election and they've thrown their lot in with Johnson as their last hope.

Let the madness ensue.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2019)

8115 said:


> Is it armageddon yet?



I hope so, it would break up the week quite nicely.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 23, 2019)

Dillinger4 said:


> I hope so, it would break up the week quite nicely.


It's hump day tomorrow, don't forget.


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Can whoever's in charge of the thread explain how well-known someone has to be before I can judge them on intelligence, interest or idiocy? Or whether my opinion of whether something is worth posting here is good enough or if I have to run it past my betters first?
> 
> Honestly, the clucking is boring
> 
> Remembering why I had this fucking forum or ignore for so long


it's pretty boring to have thread after thread colonised by worthless content posted by morons on twitter. I don't think you're at fault to reacting to it though.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 23, 2019)

8115 said:


> Is it armageddon yet?


 its pencilled in for next tuesday


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2019)

killer b said:


> it's pretty boring to have thread after thread colonised by worthless content posted by morons on twitter. I don't think you're at fault to reacting to it though.


Yeah, I admit it's easy to clog up here with inconsequential bollocks from elsewhere. On this, though, it's unusual to find on urban anyone at all with much good to say about the new PM so I thought it relevant without pausing to think if it was necessary


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2019)

Okay then I cannot believe that sane people voted this pudding into the PMs role.
I refuse to accept it and is therefore fake news!

Well it works for them.


----------



## killer b (Jul 23, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, I admit it's easy to clog up here with inconsequential bollocks from elsewhere. On this, though, it's unusual to find on urban anyone at all with much good to say about the new PM so I thought it relevant without pausing to think if it was necessary


if you dig into that thread it turned out the guy was being 'ironic' anyway.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 23, 2019)

"Full fibre broadband in every household"  Fuck it I'm turning blue...







































whilst hanging from the rafters at the embarrassment that this man is the leader of our country. 














and they wonder why our youth are continually disaffected with politics.


----------



## A380 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Twitter is a bad take machine. Unfortunately if anything urban is more mature about it than mainstream journalism is now, where "someone says a thing! but uh oh looks like some twitter users don't like it!" is considered a story.



Well twitter suits the sort of journalists who are lazy. They dont even have to call anyone to get a quote or confirm something, the stories almost write themselves, perfect.

It suits some famous people too, they dont have to cultivate a relationship with a trusted journalist who will convey their side of the story without twisting their words too much. Now the famous can cut out the middle man and misrepresent themselves!

In some ways twitter is what you make of it. I can have a very different twitter experience compared to the sort of negative hellhole that is usually evoked when twitter is mentioned. It just depends who you follow and what sorts of things those people are interested in tweeting about. In my case that means my twitter feeds is mostly full of strange pictures and people talking about computer graphics programming.


----------



## A380 (Jul 23, 2019)

I made an entry in my diary today. It said, simply, ‘bugger’.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 23, 2019)

xenon said:


> No one's gonna resign the whip this side of October. All the empty threats and week mutterings will be shown to be just that. Party beats country.


This. 

If de Pfeffel Johnson can’t “deliver brexit” on 31 Oct there won’t be an election. Too many Tory mps will lose their seats to the brexit party. 

Of course de pfeiffffel Johnson will bail and become leader of the brexiit party by then.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jul 23, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Another one of them was charged with sexual assault yesterday. Majority = 0


Wont affect his seat unless it comes to charges from the CPS, even then hed need a conviction for a recall ballot to be acceptable. And as its Dover I would strongly suspect it to be kept by a strongly pro Brexit candidate. I do not think the seat is really in play.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 23, 2019)

Spoiler: The answer to what happens next...


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2019)

So did Johnson.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2019)

ferrelhadley said:


> Wont affect his seat unless it comes to charges from the CPS, even then hed need a conviction for a recall ballot to be acceptable. And as its Dover I would strongly suspect it to be kept by a strongly pro Brexit candidate. I do not think the seat is really in play.



He’s already had the whip suspended.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2019)

Timely reminder of Johnson's racism.

What Boris Johnson has to say about Africa - CNN


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Warm, innit?
> 
> View attachment 178346



Nothing to celebrate in that image, imo, Croydon family business down the pan, loss of life further afield.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 23, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> He’s already had the whip suspended.



Doesn't matter, he's still an MP and can vote with the government if he chooses - it only matters for internal party elections, and it's unlikely there'll be any of those in the immediate future. 

The more immediate problem for Johnson is the Brecon and Radnorshire by election, which it looks like the LD's will win - that takes his majority, with Elphick, down to one.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jul 23, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Doesn't matter, he's still an MP and can vote with the government if he chooses - it only matters for internal party elections, and it's unlikely there'll be any of those in the immediate future.
> 
> The more immediate problem for Johnson is the Brecon and Radnorshire by election, which it looks like the LD's will win - that takes his majority, with Elphick, down to one.


So the PM’s majority may soon rest on someone in the process of being charged with sex crimes - you literally could not make it up......


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 23, 2019)

file:///C:/TeganBitesBack/photos/a.2230418163841932/2305353946348353/?type=3&eid=ARDQqC7xS26kaimFTBJPnbmEMHh2jW7KyCozw8rup1Rp6x9p7x3KgWkHyQjjSBR06capZhv4Y2nIeilX&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARBmm_FfDAtBHSoNvdj0Owmzh25bfMkdPApVEFrL9CIb3ro5sZSHWsfDqfV2zdW6LC7w10kUvHDpJ7H2PjfaVB_bBAbMdPZ90uyc7m1_8FeWF4r4Qng30xRoG5Oz-7HetLJENPKu8hMdIKqL1rFSAVgUKRTib_z_lYa6pDcROONQrZHrKiY8UwRcCpyfssXx-bc8p5lVIDZIxeC2pCrvFjIneVYEb9plga6jbWTPTmSCq6l9Z2ixBHNTmmc9Z7d7qkyMRg7ATz01Iu4xRQf75kg3KNbmdceTcazckXrn7TT-_CAG_-B4Gc1yOQ_qBh9R48jV6qw0HP2S1EQKfx6xhKhMYIJ6&__tn__=EEHH-R


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 23, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> file:///C:/TeganBitesBack/photos/a.2230418163841932/2305353946348353/?type=3&eid=ARDQqC7xS26kaimFTBJPnbmEMHh2jW7KyCozw8rup1Rp6x9p7x3KgWkHyQjjSBR06capZhv4Y2nIeilX&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARBmm_FfDAtBHSoNvdj0Owmzh25bfMkdPApVEFrL9CIb3ro5sZSHWsfDqfV2zdW6LC7w10kUvHDpJ7H2PjfaVB_bBAbMdPZ90uyc7m1_8FeWF4r4Qng30xRoG5Oz-7HetLJENPKu8hMdIKqL1rFSAVgUKRTib_z_lYa6pDcROONQrZHrKiY8UwRcCpyfssXx-bc8p5lVIDZIxeC2pCrvFjIneVYEb9plga6jbWTPTmSCq6l9Z2ixBHNTmmc9Z7d7qkyMRg7ATz01Iu4xRQf75kg3KNbmdceTcazckXrn7TT-_CAG_-B4Gc1yOQ_qBh9R48jV6qw0HP2S1EQKfx6xhKhMYIJ6&__tn__=EEHH-R


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 23, 2019)

SRorry, that's oshit isn't it.  basically a FB memne about de Pfeiffly Johnson.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 23, 2019)

Priti Patel to be Home Secretary!! (Rumour).

OMFG. The country is truly fucked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2019)

120 days...


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 120 days...


...then sod 'em.


----------



## tim (Jul 23, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> file:///C:/TeganBitesBack/photos/a.2230418163841932/2305353946348353/?type=3&eid=ARDQqC7xS26kaimFTBJPnbmEMHh2jW7KyCozw8rup1Rp6x9p7x3KgWkHyQjjSBR06capZhv4Y2nIeilX&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARBmm_FfDAtBHSoNvdj0Owmzh25bfMkdPApVEFrL9CIb3ro5sZSHWsfDqfV2zdW6LC7w10kUvHDpJ7H2PjfaVB_bBAbMdPZ90uyc7m1_8FeWF4r4Qng30xRoG5Oz-7HetLJENPKu8hMdIKqL1rFSAVgUKRTib_z_lYa6pDcROONQrZHrKiY8UwRcCpyfssXx-bc8p5lVIDZIxeC2pCrvFjIneVYEb9plga6jbWTPTmSCq6l9Z2ixBHNTmmc9Z7d7qkyMRg7ATz01Iu4xRQf75kg3KNbmdceTcazckXrn7TT-_CAG_-B4Gc1yOQ_qBh9R48jV6qw0HP2S1EQKfx6xhKhMYIJ6&__tn__=EEHH-R


Tory apologist drivel!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 23, 2019)

tim said:


> Tory apologist drivel!


Talk about a post fail!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2019)

Following on from his time as may and all the things he screwed up, we surely have to have a thread detailing his latest calamities etc.
he is visiting Liz today with an offer to form a new government. Further disasters are bound to follow.
Appointing Pritti Patel as home secretary


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2019)

We needed another Johnson thread, nice one


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2019)

Boris Johnson's time is up

Boris must go


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2019)

hmm, I'll see if I can think of something good to say about him. Eureka, he is no longer London Mayor.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 24, 2019)

Lol


----------



## likesfish (Jul 24, 2019)

As if any of this is bad if your a tory 

MPs can dress as Nazis but that's not remotely anti semetic.

Labour refuse an invite for a weekend shooting Palestinian children and your worse than Hitler.

Corbyn less than enthusiastic about ordering a nuclear strike traitor May hailed as statesman like for being enthusiastic about ordering a first strike.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 24, 2019)

elbows said:


> Well twitter suits the sort of journalists who are lazy. They dont even have to call anyone to get a quote or confirm something, the stories almost write themselves, perfect.
> 
> It suits some famous people too, they dont have to cultivate a relationship with a trusted journalist who will convey their side of the story without twisting their words too much. Now the famous can cut out the middle man and misrepresent themselves!
> 
> In some ways twitter is what you make of it. I can have a very different twitter experience compared to the sort of negative hellhole that is usually evoked when twitter is mentioned. It just depends who you follow and what sorts of things those people are interested in tweeting about. In my case that means my twitter feeds is mostly full of strange pictures and people talking about computer graphics programming.


you'll have seen this one then


----------



## nardy (Jul 24, 2019)

*Prime Minister Johnson's cabinet*

*How long ago did you call it, that Alexander Boris de Pfeffel would be PM?*

*Boris must go*

*Welsh fight for independence from UK bolstered by ‘clown’ Boris Johnson*

*120 days of sod 'im: the brief and disastrous administration of boris johnson*

*the Johnson watch*

*Boris Johnson's time is up*


Christ, you lot must be worried


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 24, 2019)

He's a popular guy.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 24, 2019)

More likely bewilderment and disbelief.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2019)

nardy said:


> *Prime Minister Johnson's cabinet*
> 
> *How long ago did you call it, that Alexander Boris de Pfeffel would be PM?*
> 
> ...



Well, he is

THE FUCKING PRIME MINISTER

Just incase you'd managed to forget/block it out already


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 24, 2019)

I mean he's actually the prime minister now, it's not abstract, the useless posh cunt is already in charge


----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Well, he is
> 
> THE FUCKING PRIME MINISTER
> 
> Just incase you'd managed to forget/block it out already


fontastic!


----------



## killer b (Jul 24, 2019)

it's pretty normal when there's a change at the top tbf. it'll calm down in a few days.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 24, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I mean he's actually the prime minister now, it's not abstract, the useless posh cunt is already in charge



of a government with a majority of two, propped up by the DUP.


----------



## binka (Jul 24, 2019)

We should stick with "Boris Johnson's time is up" because tradition


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 24, 2019)

We've embraced competition. Let the market decide.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 24, 2019)

Needs a ninth


----------



## Benjy1992 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm sick of hearing about him and he's only been PM for one day...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

119 days


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 25, 2019)

nardy said:


> *Prime Minister Johnson's cabinet*
> 
> *How long ago did you call it, that Alexander Boris de Pfeffel would be PM?*
> 
> ...



You forgot about this one.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 25, 2019)

boris as pm how long before china invades?

And this


----------



## Flavour (Jul 25, 2019)

can we all stop reviving old bj threads ffs


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 25, 2019)

Last one, I promise

Boris Johnson must go on trial for 'lying and misleading' in Brexit campaign, judge orders


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You forgot about this one.


That's done it, reminded me of a post and...got "the (White Man) In Hammersmith Palais" fully ear-wormed now...."_If Bore...iss Johnson flew in today..."_


----------



## cybershot (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm more disappointed there's not a 'what stupid shit has Boris done today' thread.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2019)

Time for a MEGA thread merge?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 25, 2019)

How many is that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Time for a MEGA thread merge?


yeh as long as it's called 120 days of sod 'im: the brief and disastrous administration of boris johnson'


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2019)

nardy said:


> *Prime Minister Johnson's cabinet*
> 
> *How long ago did you call it, that Alexander Boris de Pfeffel would be PM?*
> 
> ...


There's 253 Thatcher threads.
He's gone a long way to go but I'm sure he can commit enough attrocities to get there.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 25, 2019)

Gromit said:


> There's 253 Thatcher threads.
> He's gone a long way to go but I'm sure he can commit enough attrocities to get there.



Thatcher lasted 13 years. Johnson will be calling a GE within 13 weeks.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Thatcher lasted 13 years. Johnson will be calling a GE within 13 weeks.


13 weeks you say?!
I still stand by my statement.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 25, 2019)

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/boris-johnson-is-leaking.356943/


I've lost count


----------



## karanight (Jul 25, 2019)

Personally, I think that if Boris called a general election in 13 weeks the odds on winning would be 50/50.  If he called an election in 13 months I reckon he'd get a majority.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Thatcher lasted 13 years. Johnson will be calling a GE within 13 weeks.


119 days and the blond beast will be out


----------



## nardy (Jul 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 119 days and the blond beast will be out


And you will never be proved so wrong.


----------



## binka (Jul 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 119 days and the blond beast will be out


You going to go the full Ranbay on this one?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

nardy said:


> And you will never be proved so wrong.


let's see how things turn out


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

binka said:


> You going to go the full Ranbay on this one?


i don't think so, i'm perfectly happy with the usual font


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

This is an excellent analysis 
The con man with the keys to the kingdom


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> This is an excellent analysis
> The con man with the keys to the kingdom


It's piss-poor.


----------



## andysays (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It's piss-poor.


Many of its claims do seem a little hyperbolic


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It's piss-poor.


It is. "Serious country" FFS.


> The Tory leadership contest was like a slow-motion coup d’état. It had the trappings of democracy –... But 99.75 per cent of the electorate was forced to watch impotently from the sidelines, as in a banana republic,


 As opposed to the recent past where the choice of party leader, and so PM, did not even go to party members.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2019)

One of mays pissier outgoing moves was to re-instate roger scruton (and his scrotum futon). I'm just reminded of it because of the NS link. Just a prick move, a fuck you.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> It's piss-poor.


Let's see you write a better one.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Let's see you write a better one.


Lol really? But I'm not a journalist


----------



## 8ball (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Lol really? But I'm not a journalist



How do you know?  You might just not know it yet.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Lol really? But I'm not a journalist


But you can construct an argument, no?


----------



## andysays (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> But you can construct an argument, no?


Could you perhaps expand on your comment about excellent analysis


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Let's see you write a better one.


Which bits did you like? The bit that repeated the nonsense trope that the Tories are the natural party of government? The bit that said up until very recently the Tories have been essentially benign? The bit that claims the LibDems are about to overtake Labour as the opposition before also claiming Labour would win the most seats in a near-future GE? The bit that holds Churchill up as an exemplar leader and human? The bit that's clearly only just hearing about 9 years of Tory austerity-obsessed ideology? Or the bit that clearly doesn't understand how the party system works in the UK?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Which bits did you like? The bit that repeated the nonsense trope that the Tories are the natural party of government? The bit that said up until very recently the Tories have been essentially benign? The bit that claims the LibDems are about to overtake Labour as the opposition before also claiming Labour would win the most seats in a near-future GE? The bit that holds Churchill up as an exemplar leader and human? The bit that's clearly only just hearing about 9 years of Tory austerity-obsessed ideology? Or the bit that clearly doesn't understand how the party system works in the UK?


I liked the complete demolition of Johnson's character myself. And this thread is about him.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Which bits did you like? The bit that repeated the nonsense trope that the Tories are the natural party of government? The bit that said up until very recently the Tories have been essentially benign? The bit that claims the LibDems are about to overtake Labour as the opposition before also claiming Labour would win the most seats in a near-future GE? The bit that holds Churchill up as an exemplar leader and human? The bit that's clearly only just hearing about 9 years of Tory austerity-obsessed ideology? Or the bit that clearly doesn't understand how the party system works in the UK?



See?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Could you perhaps expand on your comment about excellent analysis


Too hot. Too busy. HAND.


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2019)

it is a pretty shit article tbf. 'aren't these people terrible' isn't really analysis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> This is an excellent analysis
> The con man with the keys to the kingdom


not sure it's factually accurate, in particular where it says the recent remain march was the biggest demonstration even staged in the capital.


----------



## andysays (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Too hot. Too busy. HAND.


And yet you ask what's his name to write a better article without yourself saying anything meaningful about it.

And to be fair he's now done a pretty good demolition of it.


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2019)

He even goes with the _Labour would be miles ahead if Corbyn wasn't so awful _line. Amazing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Let's see you write a better one.


you'd refuse to - you're refusing to post even a sentence or two about what you find so incisive about the analysis:


editor said:


> Too hot. Too busy. HAND.


so not really fair to demand a big article from S☼I


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Too hot. Too busy. HAND.


You know when you said "hand" just then? I liked it. Do you mind if I use it sometime?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2019)

killer b said:


> He even goes with the _Labour would be miles ahead if Corbyn wasn't so awful _line. Amazing.


Yeah, I spotted that particular bingo tick too, but got tired of listing problems with it so didn't include it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, I spotted that particular bingo tick too, but got tired of listing problems with it so didn't include it.


yeh there's just one thing i'd change in the article, the words.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd refuse to - you're refusing to post even a sentence or two about what you find so incisive about the analysis:
> 
> so not rarely fair to demand a big article from S☼I


He's the one DEMANDING answers like a virtual pop-up Paxman.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> He's the one DEMANDING answers like a virtual pop-up Paxman.


 
This is how boards work isn't it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

editor said:


> He's the one DEMANDING answers like a virtual pop-up Paxman.


to be fair he's within his rights:
from the faq:

just saying something's an excellent analysis doesn't really explain the nature and relevance of the linked content

so i don't know why you're so offended by his asking what you found so excellent or indeed analytical about it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 25, 2019)

Besides, Ed, it was you who demanded something of me to begin with.


----------



## elbows (Jul 25, 2019)

lol that article mentions a 'moral collapse of the Conservative Party'. That should keep me chuckling for at least 120 days, during which time I hope to see a fresh morale collapse of the tories.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 25, 2019)

I can't even see the article due to a paywall, but it sounds like a corker.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 25, 2019)

Fetcher's analysis back in Feb wasn't so good.


> A new centrist party? Go for it @chrisleslie @angelasmith and @lucianaberger. Millions will back you.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> I can't even see the article due to a paywall, but it sounds like a corker.



The deed is done. The Conservative Party has imposed upon Britain, at a time of profound national crisis, a prime minister who is spectacularly unfit for the job, both morally and politically. It has installed in an office once held by the likes of Winston Churchill and Clement Attlee a liar, an adulterer and a pedlar of fantasies who is so utterly lacking in principle and integrity that he is willing to sacrifice the nation’s future on the altar of his own ambition. Boris Johnson’s arrival in No 10 is a mortifying development for the once-proud United Kingdom, one that has astonished a world that used to regard Britain as a model of caution and common sense.

Johnson gained access to Downing Street through a travesty of an election that even Vladimir Putin mocked (though both he and President Trump would have cheered the result). The Tory leadership contest was like a slow-motion coup d’état. It had the trappings of democracy – hustings, a televised debate, policy platforms, opinion polls, endorsements. But 99.75 per cent of the electorate was forced to watch impotently from the sidelines, as in a banana republic, while the candidates shamelessly pandered to the tiny, anonymous cabal of 160,000 predominantly older, southern, white, wealthy, male right-wing Conservative Party members that chose the country’s new leader. And many of those 160,000 were recent Ukip infiltrators.

It was an election that conferred little legitimacy on Johnson, for the party had little legitimacy left to confer. In a narrow legal sense the Tories, as the biggest parliamentary party, had the right to choose the prime minister, but not in any wider, moral sense because it is abundantly clear that they no longer command the country’s confidence.

In the 2017 general election Theresa May sought a mandate for pursuing a hard Brexit and was humiliatingly rebuffed: the Conservatives lost their parliamentary majority, and survived in power only through a squalid deal with Northern Ireland’s Democratic Unionist Party.

Since then they have haemorrhaged support to the pop-up Brexit Party on the right, and to the Liberal Democrats on the left. On 2 May this year the Conservatives lost more than 1,300 seats in the local elections. Three weeks after that drubbing they secured a derisory 8.8 per cent of the vote in the European Parliament elections – finishing in fifth place and beaten even by the Greens. They now govern with a level of public support that would be “vanishingly small” were Jeremy Corbyn not so inept.

Johnson might conceivably be able to claim a modicum of validity if he was pursuing policies laid out in the Conservatives’ 2017 election manifesto, but he is doing exactly the opposite. The manifesto promised a “smooth and orderly departure” from the EU, and a “deep and special partnership with our friends and allies across Europe”. That is what Theresa May, for all her faults, laboured to achieve. But Johnson is threatening a bitter, chaotic no-deal Brexit that would poison Britain’s relations with the rest of Europe for a generation. He has no mandate for such a move. The electorate, which was promised a swift, painless have-your-cake-and-eat-it Brexit during the 2016 referendum, has never been asked if it wants no deal. It would surely reject such a catastrophic course of action if it was.

The leadership election had just one redeeming factor. It laid bare, for all to see, some of Johnson’s many defects.

His failure to stand up for Britain’s ambassador to the US showed his subservience to Donald Trump. His row with his girlfriend, Carrie Symonds, exposed the nastiness, aggression and sense of entitlement that lurk behind his clownish facade. Those who watched his ITV debate with Jeremy Hunt, and his grilling by Andrew Neil on the BBC, would have noticed his congenital evasiveness: even the broadly sympathetic Sunday Timesobserved that “his tendency to bluster and not answer questions may be one he shares with many politicians but he has taken the art form to new levels”.

Those viewers must have realised that his use of colourful bluster and groundless optimism – his talk of restoring Britain’s “mojo”, escaping the Brexit “hamster wheel of doom” and getting this “incubus… pitchforked off our backs” – was a substitute for anything remotely resembling serious, detailed policy. He has no more of a plan for delivering Brexit now than he did on 23 June 2016 – just well-honed soundbites and dollops of wishful thinking.

Viewers may also have spotted his proclivity for telling different audiences what they want to hear. Will he take Britain out of the EU on 31 October “do or die”, or is that merely an “eminently feasible target”? Will he, or will he not, suspend parliament to prevent it blocking a no-deal Brexit? Will he, or will he not, prioritise tax cuts for the rich? We still don’t know, because it is easier to nail down jelly than Boris Johnson.

****

If the leadership contest revealed our new prime minister’s vacuity, it also revealed the moral collapse of the Conservative Party.


Tory MPs have watched Johnson close up for many years. They detest the man. They know perfectly well what a serially disloyal, untrustworthy, indolent, disorganised and egotistical charlatan he is. Yet a majority of them voted to put him on the parliamentary party’s shortlist of two for reasons that can only be described as venal.

They backed Johnson because they saw him as the best chance of saving their seats by out-Faraging Nigel Farage in demagoguery, or because they craved ministerial jobs in his government, or both. Amber Rudd, Michael Gove, Matt Hancock, Damian Green, Jo Johnson – one by one his erstwhile critics have fallen into line, cravenly putting their careers before country.

The party members chose Johnson over Hunt for a different reason. After three dismal years of Theresa May, they were seduced by a con man’s breezy optimism and invocation of the bulldog spirit, and by the disgracefully sycophantic coverage of Johnson by right-wing so-called newspapers such as the Daily Telegraph – his paymaster. They revere him as a latter-day Churchill who will bring back Britain’s glory days. They are a cult whose belief in Johnson and Brexit cannot be shaken by any number of revelations about his own turpitude, or by the steadily growing mountain of evidence that leaving the EU is actually a monumental act of self-harm.

Their faith cannot be shaken by Britain’s stalled economic growth, sterling’s fall, declining investment and the migration of jobs to continental Europe. Or by the ugliness and social discord that Brexit has unleashed. Or by the howls of anguish from British industry. Or by the bemused pity of our former friends and allies in the EU, or our growing dependence on the goodwill of America’s malign and capricious president.

That Brexit has not delivered the land of milk and honey promised in the 2016 referendum is, in their view, the fault of pusillanimous leadership, a treacherous establishment, perfidious Europeans – of anyone but their mendacious messiah and the undeliverable promises he made in 2016.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 25, 2019)

After three years of national turmoil, three years in which a Brexit-supporting government has laboured in vain to negotiate a palatable divorce deal, a sane political party might pause to reconsider, but not the Tories.

Their response is to pursue the Holy Grail of Brexit with ever greater zeal, and to entrust that pursuit to the man whose grotesque misrepresentation of the European project as a journalist in Brussels, as a newspaper columnist, and as leader of the 2016 Leave campaign sucked Britain into this mess in the first place. He was still at it last week, falsely claiming that “Brussels bureaucrats” were destroying the kipper business. And the Tories have the gall to accuse Johnson’s critics of suffering from “Boris Derangement Syndrome”.

The inescapable fact is that the old, essentially benign, centre-right Conservative Party, the natural party of government for most of the 20th century, no longer exists – a few brave and honourable “rebels” excepted.

Once the party of pragmatism, it has been hijacked by far-right ideologues ranging from the somewhat sinister Jacob Rees-Mogg to pantomime clowns such as Mark Francois.

Once the party of competence, it has chosen Johnson, whose two years as foreign secretary were so excruciatingly awful that he airbrushed them out of his leadership campaign, over Hunt, who for all his shortcomings could at least boast a respectable decade of cabinet experience.

The party of fiscal rectitude, which so vociferously condemned Labour’s “magic money tree” spending plans in 2017, has installed in Downing Street a man who promises profligate spending on tax cuts, public sector pay increases, schools, the police, infrastructure and social care – all to be miraculously financed by the government’s falling post-Brexit revenues.

The party of family values has installed in N0 10 Britain’s first twice-divorced prime minister – a man with a girlfriend 24 years his junior who seems quite incapable of controlling his lust. “Lock up your willy,” Johnson’s former Telegraph editor, Max Hastings, advised him when he was considering a run at becoming mayor of London, but his extramarital affairs continued un-abated and produced at least one love child.

By choosing Johnson the so-called Conservative and Unionist Party, to give it its full title, has greatly increased the risk of Scottish independence: north of the border, where Johnson’s eccentric Englishman shtick falls flat, he has a net approval rating of minus 37 per cent and is so profoundly unpopular that Ruth Davidson banned him from the Scottish Conservative Party’s annual conference in May.

As for Northern Ireland, Johnson has displayed a shocking disregard for its fragile peace process and stunning ignorance about the province. He has compared the Irish border, that deeply symbolic and contentious century-old scar across the island of Ireland, to the boundaries of London’s congestion charge zone. None of that bothers Tory party’s monomaniacal members: according to a YouGov survey, 63 per cent of them would apparently prefer to lose Scotland from the Union than forego Brexit, and 59 per cent would prefer to jettison Northern Ireland than stay in the EU.

The Conservatives used to be the party of business, but ignore the increasingly desperate warnings about Brexit’s dangers from Airbus, Ford, Nissan, Jaguar Land Rover, Unilever, Sony, Hitachi and other titans of corporate Britain. When did they last have a leader who proclaimed: “Fuck business”?

They used to be the party of the establishment, but not any more. Conservative MPs and members blithely dismiss the Brexit fears of academics, heads of industry, former ambassadors, ex-intelligence chiefs, past prime ministers and anyone else who would previously have been considered an expert. Johnson and his Brexiteer supporters routinely trash the civil service, the judiciary, the BBC, the Bank of England and any other institution that they perceive to be flouting the “will of the people”. Crazed like Tolkien’s Gollum in their pursuit of the “precious” Brexit, they are even prepared to bypass parliament.

The Conservative Party has moved so far to the populist right that it now regards stalwarts such as John Major, Ken Clarke and Chris Patten as heretics for supporting what was party policy for 43 years. It has removed the whip from Michael Heseltine, once deputy prime minister. Its members in True Blue Beaconsfield are seeking to deselect Dominic Grieve, the former attorney general. It views even a soft Brexiteer like Michael Gove with a degree of suspicion. It is a moot point whether the sainted Margaret Thatcher, a pragmatic Eurosceptic, would feel comfortable in today’s Bannonite Tory party.

The creed of “Johnsonism” consists only of the promotion of Boris Johnson. He has no core convictions, no ideals, no big ideas. Politics for him is like some glorified Oxford Union debate – a rhetorical exercise.

This is a man who pledged to lie in front of the bulldozers to prevent Heathrow’s expansion, then flew to Afghanistan to avoid a Commons vote on the issue. He used to oppose Britain quitting the EU, but backed Brexit in the 2016 referendum because he considered it politically advantageous. He supported an amnesty for immigrants as London’s mayor, then led the xenophobic Leave campaign. He backed May’s withdrawal deal until it prompted David Davis’s resignation from the cabinet, forcing him to follow suit. He once described Trump as “stupefyingly ignorant” and unfit for office, but now courts him.

Johnson has a long record of betraying those foolish enough to place their trust in him, as his former wives and party leaders can testify. So it is far from clear what course he will pursue now that the political virility test that was the Tory leadership election is over, and now that his promises to the party faithful are about to collide with reality. But for argument’s sake let us take him at his word.

He says he will go back to Brussels and demand a better divorce deal, using Britain’s £39bn severance payment as leverage. If that fails he will go for a no-deal Brexit, which is a bit like threatening to cut one’s own arm off. Once Britain has crashed out of the EU, thereby neutralising Farage’s Brexit Party, he can metamorphose into a more moderate One Nation Tory, start healing his party and country, and prepare to demolish that incorrigible old Marxist, Jeremy Corbyn, at a general election.

But even if Johnson had time to renegotiate May’s deal, which he has not, the notion that EU leaders will give him concessions that they denied to her – notably jettisoning the Northern Ireland backstop – is pure fantasy. They have insisted time and again that they will not renegotiate May’s deal, and that the backstop is sacrosanct. They loathe and profoundly distrust Johnson, whose lies they blame for the Brexit vote. He has repeatedly insulted them, calling the French “turds”, their president Emmanuel Macron a “jumped-up Napoleon” and the EU a latter-day “Third Reich”.

As Ivan Rogers, the former UK permanent representative to the EU, has stated: “There is simply no political upside whatever for the 27 [member states] to offer a new PM, particularly an avid Brexit campaigner and a populist with Trumpite attributes, the basis on which to say that he had delivered some fundamentally different and better deal.”

The idea that Johnson is a formidable negotiator is ridiculous, incidentally. He has never negotiated anything remotely serious. He loves to be loved. As London’s mayor he found it so hard to say no that his aides refused to let him meet Bob Crow, leader of the RMT transport workers’ union.

So would he – or could he – really leave the EU without a deal? Would a politician with no record of political courage dare to invoke the nuclear option leading to what Rogers calls “disruption on a scale and of a length that no-one has experienced in the developed world in the last couple of generations”? Would Johnson dare take the most reckless ideological gamble of modern times – a move that could cost £100bn in lost revenues; destroy tens of thousands of jobs; trigger another run on sterling; generate shortages of food, fuel and medicine; propel Scotland towards independence; wreck Britain’s reputation as a reliable partner; and place us at the mercy of America’s hateful president?

By the same token, would he really dare to suspend parliament if, as seems probable, it sought to prevent Britain crashing out without a deal? That would be a constitutional outrage. It would negate the whole point of Brexit – the restoration of parliamentary sovereignty. It would deny the Tories any cover whatever when the dire consequences of a no-deal Brexit became apparent. It would be the act of a fanatic, not of a dilettante such as Johnson


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 25, 2019)

But what if Johnson fails to deliver on his solemn pledge to take Britain out of the EU by 31 October?

He could call a second referendum, but there is a fair chance that the country would vote to reverse the result of the first – especially if the fractured opposition can come together. Almost every opinion poll over the last two years has put Remain ahead. Pro-Remain parties matched the Leave parties in the European elections, though the Brexit Party’s performance stole the headlines. More than a million Remainers paraded through London in March – the biggest demonstration the capital has ever seen, and six million signed a petition demanding an end to Brexit.

More likely, Johnson would call a general election. He would hope to gain a workable majority in parliament by campaigning to “keep a Marxist out of Downing Street”. But with the electorate now split four ways, and the Lib Dems vying to supplant Labour as the main oppostion party, that option would also be fraught with risk – and the very real danger of him becoming the shortest-serving prime minister since George Canning, who lasted a mere 119 days before dying in office in 1827.

****

The first problem would be that the Tories, having failed to deliver Brexit by Halloween, would probably lose seats to Farage’s party even if they adopted an uncompromising no-deal platform: an analysis of the latest polls by the Electoral Calculus website suggests Labour would win 256 seats, the Conservatives 196 and the Brexit Party 66.

Though he denies it now, Johnson could conceivably seek a formal or informal electoral pact with Farage, perhaps offering him the job of foreign secretary or chancellor. Indeed Trump might well press Johnson to do such a deal with his friend. But it would be a pact with the devil that would drive out the party’s last moderate MPs, and alienate any centrist voters still minded to support the Conservatives.

The second problem is that Johnson is no longer the “Heineken candidate” who can reach parts of the electorate that other Conservative politicians cannot. The sobriquet was based on the fact that he won two mayoral elections in Labour-leaning London, but those victories should be seen in context.

In the first, in 2008, he beat an incumbent, Ken Livingstone, who had been in office eight years, and at a time when Gordon Brown’s Labour government was deeply unpopular. He did so with the gushing support of London’s Evening Standard, and after his shambolic campaign was rescued by Lynton Crosby, the Australian political strategist. Crosby kept him on the tightest leash, and focused on suburban Tories who had not previously voted in mayoral elections.

Thereafter Johnson could scarcely go wrong. He inherited a dynamic and growing capital. From 2010 the new Conservative government of David Cameron and George Osborne pumped money into London ahead of the 2012 Olympics, so his re-election was no great surprise. He then had the Olympics – a gift for any incumbent.

Since leaving City Hall Johnson has been forced to make the first really hard political choice of his career – to campaign for Leave in 2016. It was a decision that cost him dearly in London, his Remain-supporting power base, and in 2017 he saw his majority in his own constituency, Uxbridge and South Ruislip, cut in half.

It was also a decision that has arguably turned Johnson into Britain’s most divisive politician.

A recent YouGov poll showed that 28 per cent of respondents thought he would make a good prime minister but 54 per cent a bad one – both figures exceeded those of any other Tory politician. A remarkable 59 per cent said they would not buy a used car from him.

Other questions arise. If Johnson is really such a great campaigner why did his handlers go to such lengths to protect him from scrutiny during the leadership election? And why did they manipulate the voting process so that he faced Jeremy Hunt, not the far more formidable Gove, in the run-off?

We are about to see what Johnson is really made of. Is there any substance behind all that bluster? How will he cope under the relentless pressure and exposure that goes with being prime minister? Does he have the guts to stand up to Trump, or will he kowtow to him in a desperate quest for a US-UK trade deal to offset our putative exit from the EU’s single market? Will he finally show the application and mastery of detail required of a serious politician, or will he continue to wing it?

The Conservatives have sold their collective soul because they see Johnson as the man who can restore their electoral fortunes through the sheer force of his exuberant personality, but they may have underestimated just how toxic his – and their – brand has become. They may not have realised how irretrievably they have lost the centrist vote through their pandering to the ideological right, and through their manifest disdain for the 48 per cent that voted Remain. Indeed, some wiser Tories privately admit that in choosing Johnson they have taken an enormous gamble that could well destroy their party. The rest of us can only hope that it does not destroy the country in the process.


----------



## andysays (Jul 25, 2019)

Does anyone seriously think that Johnson would seek an electoral pact with Farage's Brexit Party, BTW? 

The idea is unprecedented and seems utterly ridiculous to me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Does anyone seriously think that Johnson would seek an electoral pact with Farage's Brexit Party, BTW?
> 
> The idea is unprecedented and seems utterly ridiculous to me.


They wouldn't because they would never need to because the Brexit Party will never win any seats. That's the only thing though.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> The idea is unprecedented and seems utterly ridiculous to me.



Been a lot of it about.


----------



## treelover (Jul 25, 2019)

> I think Johnson made perfect sense. Here I have a transcript
> ""Well I well I Well I, of course you know that that that er. In fact there there there is er er a a a. Well It could, it could be er because of, you know that the the the , continuing continuing. Er. Right, now I hope that has has cleared up er,er a few a few points. Vasa vana plurimum sonant, dont'cha know ?"



from Guardian CIF


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Does anyone seriously think that Johnson would seek an electoral pact with Farage's Brexit Party, BTW?
> 
> The idea is unprecedented and seems utterly ridiculous to me.



The current Conservative & Unionist Party was created out of coalition of Tories and anti-home rule Liberal Unionists, so it wouldn't be entirely without precedence for the natural party of government to cobble together whatever sort of alliance was needed to maintain power Farrage's lot are less of a party though and more of a fringe Tory pressure group with some odd fellow travelers.


----------



## elbows (Jul 25, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They wouldn't because they would never need to because the Brexit Party will never win any seats. That's the only thing though.



But can they deprive tories of seats, ie decrease the tory vote and let lib dems or labour into particular seats? Surely thats what an electoral pact would be designed to avoid, and thats still true even if there are no seats the brexit party are predicted to win.

Beyond that I have no opinion on whether such a pact will happen, I suppose it is on my radar, just like Boris calling an election is on my radar.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Does anyone seriously think that Johnson would seek an electoral pact with Farage's Brexit Party, BTW?
> 
> The idea is unprecedented and seems utterly ridiculous to me.



I think it's a mistake to assume he has any kind of master plan. Why would he bother with one when just blustering through and copying other people's homework has never failed him yet?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 25, 2019)

elbows said:


> But can they deprive tories of seats, ie decrease the tory vote and let lib dems or labour into particular seats? Surely thats what an electoral pact would be designed to avoid, and thats still true even if there are no seats the brexit party are predicted to win.
> 
> Beyond that I have no opinion on whether such a pact will happen, I suppose it is on my radar, just like Boris calling an election is on my radar.


They won't be a threat in a GE. I don't think Johnson would have any issues forming a deal if they were though, but that would be after an election.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Does anyone seriously think that Johnson would seek an electoral pact with Farage's Brexit Party, BTW?
> 
> The idea is unprecedented and seems utterly ridiculous to me.



Depends on what you mean - if it's a coalition or confidence and supply arrangement with whatever MP's the BP can manage to get elected, then that's simply not a runner. If it's a deal with BP to target Labour Leave seats and avoid targeting marginal Tory seats, then I think that's a much more likely prospect.

I would say that the reasons behind that are twofold - firstly that however Brexity the MP, they are (overwhelmingly) Tories first, second and third. They don't want to merge with the BP, they just want to take their voters.

Secondly that the BP, and before that, UKIP, have learned quite how hard it is to get an MP elected - if they channel all their resources into trying to get 40 MP's elected they could fail at 90% of the seats and have very little to show for it in terms of political clout. 

This, of course, doesn't account for personal ambition, delusion, and venal hatred...


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They won't be a threat in a GE.


I wouldn't totally bank on this, although Johnson's first days in power suggest to me that they're aiming at scooping up all those sweet brexit votes rather than any lash-up. And if there is any lash-up, I doubt it would be formal.


----------



## elbows (Jul 25, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They won't be a threat in a GE. I don't think Johnson would have any issues forming a deal if they were though, but that would be after an election.



Well I'd certainly agree that at this stage, there are several reasons we keep hearing this idea from Farage & Co, and not the tories, who mostly dismiss it.

And it is the sort of scenario that I'd expect some journalists to write about in a way disproportionate to the chances of it actually happening.

Plus I suppose half the reason they went for Johnson as leader was to steal other brexit forces thunder.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 25, 2019)

So anyways the new PM has plegde to get a new deal from the EU and drop immigration below 100,000


what is the likelihood


----------



## killer b (Jul 25, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> drop immigration below 100,000


he hasn't, he's dropped the pledge to bring immigration below 100,000 that the tories have been promising (and failing to deliver) for some time.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 25, 2019)

my bad skimming the news during this heat is not a good idea


----------



## vanya (Jul 25, 2019)

All That Is Solid ...: Day One in Borisland



> If you're reading this, you've survived the first day of Boris Johnson as Prime Minister. Well done. With a bit of luck and fortuitous politics, there won't be many of these we'll have to endure. There are two notable things the Johnson administration accomplished in its opening hours: a speech outside Downing Street (with a new lectern, no less), and controversial new appointments - but what do they say about the government Johnson's leading?
> 
> When Theresa May stood on the Downing Street steps for the first time, she made an audacious pitch that _sounded_ like a real break with Dave's government. No more demented deficit determinism, a planned approach to economic policy, a commitment to (nebulously defined) social justice, and a one nation community in which everybody had their place. Not my cup of tea nor I suspect yours, but it resonated and awarded the Tories a seemingly unassailable lead over Labour. Even worse, it suggested we could look forward to a new authoritarian consensus. Thankfully, we avoided that fate and all of May's objectives remained aspirations. What of Johnson's first address?
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 25, 2019)

what will MPs think blah blah


----------



## likesfish (Jul 25, 2019)

no nuclear armageddon so far


----------



## karanight (Jul 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 119 days and the blond beast will be out


Nah
Who'd have thought that
Jeremy Corbyn would appear at Glastonbury
Jeremy Corbyn would be the leader of a major UK political party
Diane Abbott would be allowed to vote
Diane Abbott would ever get her figures right,  oops, she hasn't
Diane Abbott would ever become a UK MP
Theresa May and Donald Trump would hold hands, so sweet
People that don't live in the United Kingdom of Great Britain would be able to vote in our general elections
That a sixteen year old can be married and have children but not allowed to vote, even those that live in the UK
Anything's possible in UK politics


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2019)

likesfish said:


> no nuclear armageddon so far


Early days yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2019)

karanight said:


> Nah
> Who'd have thought that
> Jeremy Corbyn would appear at Glastonbury
> Jeremy Corbyn would be the leader of a major UK political party
> ...


You've been on this ride before I think


----------



## karanight (Jul 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he'll be the man who made theresa may look strong and stable by comparison


Nothing could make May look strong, Even a drifting cloud of talcum powder looks strong compared to May


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

karanight said:


> Nothing could make May look strong, Even a drifting cloud of talcum powder looks strong compared to May


Yeh I never said it would be easy but Johnson's going to do the apparently impossible


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

118 days


----------



## Poi E (Jul 26, 2019)

Increase in policing to prepare for civil unrest. Boris loves the stick. Where's the carrot?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Increase in policing to prepare for civil unrest. Boris loves the stick. Where's the carrot?


A variation on Stephen Milligan


----------



## likesfish (Jul 26, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Increase in policing to prepare for civil unrest. Boris loves the stick. Where's the carrot?



its smoke and mirrors it takes 18 weeks to do basic for a copper and two years to be fully trained and that's without recruiting and positive vetting so that's
 there are only 5 police colleges.
  So can we hold off on Massive Civil disturbance for at least 18 months that would be great


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 26, 2019)

Might be easier to just merge all the weather and De Pfeffel threads into a single "WELCOME TO HELL" thread.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 26, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Might be easier to just merge all the weather and De Pfeffel threads into a single "WELCOME TO HELL" thread]



Yes. A conservative government committed to advanced liberalism, with a majority of one and with a top priority of leaving a small trading bloc, must be properly put into perspective.

It is literally the end of the world.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 26, 2019)

likesfish said:


> its smoke and mirrors it takes 18 weeks to do basic for a copper and two years to be fully trained and that's without recruiting and positive vetting so that's
> there are only 5 police colleges.
> So can we hold off on Massive Civil disturbance for at least 18 months that would be great


That 18 weeks etc doubtless including only your level 3 public order training


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 26, 2019)

killer b said:


> it's pretty normal when there's a change at the top tbf. it'll calm down in a few days.



The problem with 'the left' in a nutshell - no stamina.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 26, 2019)

Lurdan said:


> The problem with 'the left' in a nutshell - no stamina.



Typo in your post - you mean 'no perspective' right??


----------



## likesfish (Jul 26, 2019)

You've also got to train the sgts and officers to organise said new coppers so thats not an insignificant task.

It wouldnt be much quicker to train 20000 soldiers 

You could cheat slightly by upskilling pcso's and specials but its still not going to be very quick


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 26, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> But what if Johnson fails to deliver on his solemn pledge to take Britain out of the EU by 31 October?
> 
> He could call a second referendum, but there is a fair chance that the country would vote to reverse the result of the first – especially if the fractured opposition can come together. Almost every opinion poll over the last two years has put Remain ahead. Pro-Remain parties matched the Leave parties in the European elections, though the Brexit Party’s performance stole the headlines. More than a million Remainers paraded through London in March – the biggest demonstration the capital has ever seen, and six million signed a petition demanding an end to Brexit.
> 
> ...



We hear this all the time though don't we. Cameron/May/BoJob could bring about the destruction of the Tory party.

When is is going to materialise?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 26, 2019)

You just know this motley crew will deliver all the wrong answers to all the wrong fucking questions.

Improve productivity by removing workers rights!

Sanctions need to be more harsh to get unemployed people to work!

Etc


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 26, 2019)

There's matter of some dispute as to whether May or Cameron was the worst PM ever. I've a feeling de Pfeffel Johnson will resolutely put that issue to bed.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 26, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Yes. A conservative government committed to advanced liberalism, with a majority of one and with a top priority of leaving a small trading bloc, must be properly put into perspective.
> 
> It is literally the end of the world.



The temperatures certainly seem like part of the beginning of the end of the world as we know it, the Latin-spouting clown, endless Brexit hijinks, and so forth are just annoyances to torment us on the way down.


----------



## klang (Jul 26, 2019)

#permabanforposterswhorefertoborisjohnsonasboris


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2019)

karanight said:


> Diane Abbott would be allowed to vote
> Diane Abbott would ever get her figures right,  oops, she hasn't
> Diane Abbott would ever become a UK MP



You seem to have have a special place in your shrivelled heart for Diane Abbott. Why would you be particularly surprised at her being a UK mp?  It's not like shed be an mp elsewhere.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 26, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> You seem to have have a special place in your shrivelled heart for Diane Abbott. Why would you be particularly surprised at her being a UK mp?  It's not like shed be an mp elsewhere.


While not an Abbott fan myself, I can think of one probable reason for his antipathy


----------



## stavros (Jul 26, 2019)

Can we have some agreement on not referring to him by his given first name, please? No other politician I can remember has been accorded what seems like a honour of sorts here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2019)

117 days


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2019)

likesfish said:


> You've also got to train the sgts and officers to organise said new coppers so thats not an insignificant task.
> 
> It wouldnt be much quicker to train 20000 soldiers
> 
> You could cheat slightly by upskilling pcso's and specials but its still not going to be very quick


So many pcsos have been dispensed with, you can't use that route.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2019)

I see he's started his election campaign already, touring the country this weekend for PR points and media coverage.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see he's started his election campaign already, touring the country this weekend for PR points and media coverage.


Makes complete sense, politically.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see he's started his election campaign already, touring the country this weekend for PR points and media coverage.


The wheels on the bus come off off off
Off off off
Off off off
The wheels on the bus come off off off
All day long


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Makes complete sense, politically.


Not really


----------



## karanight (Jul 29, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> You seem to have have a special place in your shrivelled heart for Diane Abbott. Why would you be particularly surprised at her being a UK mp? It's not like shed be an mp elsewhere.


Don't know why you thing I've got a shrivelled heart.
You're right though about Diane Abbott not being an MP in another country but I'll be forever bemused as to how she ever got there in the first place, let alone actually getting elected, but re-elected....


----------



## extra dry (Jul 29, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's a popular guy.


Voted most likely to destroy a country when at Eton, I heard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2019)

115 days


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 29, 2019)

The cunt is showing up in Scotland today and according to the bbc visiting a military base no doubt as security could not be guaranteed elsewhere.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 115 days



How many times is he going to say global brand during this period?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2019)

elbows said:


> How many times is he going to say global brand during this period?


4,756


----------



## Poi E (Jul 29, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> The cunt is showing up in Scotland today and according to the bbc visiting a military base no doubt as security could not be guaranteed elsewhere.



Prepping the troops.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 115 days



Have you been handing out special watches with that countdown on them?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2019)

elbows said:


> Have you been handing out special watches with that countdown on them?
> 
> View attachment 179109


they're making sure johnson's not late for his own funeral


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 29, 2019)

elbows said:


> Have you been handing out special watches with that countdown on them?
> 
> View attachment 179109


"you've been twenty minutes saying that sentence you boring cunt"


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> "you've been twenty minutes saying that sentence you boring cunt"



Hurry Up! The B ark leaves in 5 minutes!


----------



## weepiper (Jul 29, 2019)

Edinburgh is not impressed


----------



## weepiper (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 29, 2019)

Going a bit Lord Summerisle North of the border..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Going a bit Lord Summerisle North of the border..
> 
> View attachment 179134


Let's hope he goes full sgt howie


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Going a bit Lord Summerisle North of the border..



Let me know when he goes a bit Aguirre, the Wrath of God.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2019)

elbows said:


> Let me know when he goes a bit Aguirre, the Wrath of God.


I look forward to him sharing the fate of braveheart


----------



## karanight (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.  He's only been PM for two minutes and yet everyone's giving him a hard time.
Shouldn't we wait and see how it pans out with him at the helm.  He can't be as bad as May


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 29, 2019)

karanight said:


> ...He can't be as bad as May


Damned with faint praise.


----------



## Ming (Jul 29, 2019)

karanight said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.  He's only been PM for two minutes and yet everyone's giving him a hard time.
> Shouldn't we wait and see how it pans out with him at the helm.  He can't be as bad as May


Yep. Let’s let him get the no-deal ‘over the line’ (as he would put it) so it’s enshrined in law and we’re stuck with it. 
I’m thinking of starting a thread on de Pfeffel’s use of sporting terms to describe finishing really bad things. ‘We’ve put UC ‘in the back of the net’. We’ve ‘driven’ the changes in the housing market ‘over the line’. We’ve ‘fucked you’ for another generation.


----------



## karanight (Jul 29, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Damned with faint praise.


Don't get me wrong.  I give praise where due and I think 
he's done a good job so far.  So far he's said he'll get us out of the eu, no ifs or buts and that is a far better situation than what we've had for the last three years with May's twittering on saying she's been trying to get a deal.  For gods sake, how long does it t take to tell the bureaucrats in the eu where to go


----------



## Smangus (Jul 29, 2019)

karanight said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.  He's only been PM for two minutes and yet everyone's giving him a hard time.
> Shouldn't we wait and see how it pans out with him at the helm.  He can't be as bad as May



Fuck me you're naive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2019)

karanight said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.  He's only been PM for two minutes and yet everyone's giving him a hard time.
> Shouldn't we wait and see how it pans out with him at the helm.  He can't be as bad as May


You could tell after one minute it'd be a blessing if he went the way of spencer perceval before 120 seconds had elapsed


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 30, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Fuck me you're naive.


Troll more like.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 30, 2019)

Imagine he’s got a holiday booked for the end of October so he can hide away from all the chaos, like he did while London was burning down, the half-arsed twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

114 days


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 30, 2019)

Boris Johnson's new spin doctor unmasked as former Tory-taunting Mirror Chicken


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.


And I can’t understand how anyone can believe him to be competent. It doesn’t compute. But some people apparently do. It’s a funny old world.


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.  He's only been PM for two minutes and yet everyone's giving him a hard time.
> Shouldn't we wait and see how it pans out with him at the helm.  He can't be as bad as May



At the helm! The shit will be the first one off once HMS Brexit starts going down.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.  He's only been PM for two minutes and yet everyone's giving him a hard time.
> Shouldn't we wait and see how it pans out with him at the helm.  He can't be as bad as May


Presupposes nobody here gave him thousands of rounds of fucks before he got the big job, the big job.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2019)

I note that JRM is trying to raise standards with his what not to say rules, Oxford comma's Etc and now we have this Boris Johnson and girlfriend take bigger Downing Street flat, leaving smaller one for Javid family

I bet they don't have separate bedrooms and what sort of message does a single couple living together send out?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Following on from his time as may and all the things he screwed up, we surely have to have a thread detailing his latest calamities etc.
> he is visiting Liz today with an offer to form a new government. Further disasters are bound to follow.
> Appointing Pritti Patel as home secretary


yeh this is the sort of thing you should be posting in the 120 days of sod 'im thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I note that JRM is trying to raise standards with his what not to say rules, Oxford comma's Etc and now we have this Boris Johnson and girlfriend take bigger Downing Street flat, leaving smaller one for Javid family
> 
> I bet they don't have separate bedrooms and what sort of message does a single couple living together send out?


you'd hope that javid and his family aren't in the same bedroom as boris johnson and his mistress.


----------



## karanight (Jul 30, 2019)

Smangus said:


> Fuck me you're naive


I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows


----------



## karanight (Jul 30, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Troll more like.


]
I gather you're the expert on trolls, trolls=anyone you disagree with


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows


the chances of the nefandous boris johnson doing a good job of remaining ("he'll do a good job of getting us out of brexit") are precisely the same as him winning strickly: zero


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> He can't be as bad as May


no, he'll be worse


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I don't understand all the vitriol against Boris.  He's only been PM for two minutes and yet everyone's giving him a hard time.
> Shouldn't we wait and see how it pans out with him at the helm.  He can't be as bad as May



He's a proven liar, a known racist and he has a track record of expensive and damaging failures.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's a proven liar, a known racist and he has a track record of expensive and damaging failures.


and that's on his good days


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows



No one knew who the fuck Susan Boyle was.  Boris Johnson, we've got 30+ years of him being a snivelling, conniving shit to go on.  Crystal ball my arse, that's the shittest analogy Brexit has thrown up and we had a whole thread devoted to them.


----------



## maomao (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows


There's a better chance of him belting out I Dreamed I Dream in a perfect soprano.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.


Do you think that’s his plan?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Do you think that’s his plan?


No, this is his plan


maomao said:


> belting out I Dreamed I Dream in a perfect soprano.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows


You may not be naïve, but you're a fucking idiot if you think there's even a slim chance of Boris getting us out of Europe without fucking a lot of people over.


----------



## rekil (Jul 30, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Troll more like.


Maybe it's an old man pretending to be a woman on a forum they've been banned from many times.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> ]
> I gather you're the expert on trolls, trolls=anyone you disagree with


I stand corrected. Melt more like.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's a proven liar, a known racist and he has a track record of expensive and damaging failures.



You forgot crook and thug.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> Maybe it's an old man pretending to be a woman on a forum they've been banned from many times.


flimsier redux


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows


Susan Boyle (Subo) as an analogy for Johnson is genius tbf


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 30, 2019)

Jo (Bo)


----------



## weepiper (Jul 30, 2019)

Oh dear, the denizens of Cardiff also not impressed. This touring the provinces to bring the UK together is going well, isn't it?


----------



## karanight (Jul 30, 2019)

copliker said:


> Maybe it's an old man pretending to be a woman on a forum they've been banned from many times.


Yes, I am an old man and yes, I have been known to dress up in ladies cloths for a drag act, but no, I am not impersonating anyone, never have done.   Listening to some of you I think that I like the sound of this flimsier but rest assured, I've never been registered on this forum before, or another forum like this 



Lucy Fur said:


> You may not be naïve, but you're a fucking idiot if you think there's even a slim chance of Boris getting us out of Europe without fucking a lot of people over.


Since when did I insult you.  You call me an idiot and in the same sentence it seems you can't get you point across without resorting to foul mouth language.  I think most decent people would say whoever needs to do that is the idiot
As for Boris, I sincerely hope he keeps his word and then I can see people take their own words back.  Note, I've never said he will get us out


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

*Threads merged. The thread title may need some work.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> Since when did I insult you.  You call me an idiot and in the same sentence it seems you can't get you point across without resorting to foul mouth language.  I think most decent people would say whoever needs to do that is the idiot


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> Since when did I insult you. You call me an idiot and in the same sentence it seems you can't get you point across without resorting to foul mouth language. I think most decent people would say whoever needs to do that is the idiot



No decent people round these parts then, not by your bollocks  definition of decent


----------



## maomao (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> Yes, I am an old man and yes, I have been known to dress up in ladies cloths for a drag act, but no, I am not impersonating anyone, never have done.   Listening to some of you I think that I like the sound of this flimsier but rest assured, I've never been registered on this forum before, or another forum like this
> 
> 
> Since when did I insult you.  You call me an idiot and in the same sentence it seems you can't get you point across without resorting to foul mouth language.  I think most decent people would say whoever needs to do that is the idiot
> As for Boris, I sincerely hope he keeps his word and then I can see people take their own words back.  Note, I've never said he will get us out



I think the idiot will always be the one who struggles to make a coherent post and doesn't know whether Johnson is going to get us out of the EU or get us out of Brexit.

Swearing is broadly tolerated here. If you don't like it fuck off.


----------



## krink (Jul 30, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Susan Boyle (Subo) as an analogy for Johnson is genius tbf



As trolls go, I thought that was pretty decent. Why people bother to humour them is another matter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows



Johnson comes to the job with a long record, Susan Boyle only got a record deal after that show.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> Since when did I insult you.
> As for Boris, I sincerely hope he keeps his word and then I can see people take their own words back.  Note, I've never said he will get us out


The stupidity of your post insults me. I sincerely hope Boris gives you everything you deserve.
Fucking idiot.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 30, 2019)

karanight said:


> I'm not naive, Don't know if you saw the Subo audition and the attitude of the audience beforehand.  There were lots of sneers before she sang and when she opened her mouth the sneerers fell silent.  The same could happen with Boris.  I haven't got a crystal ball and neither has anyone else.  All I'm saying is that I personally think he'll do a good job of getting us out of Brexit.  After Brexit though, who knows


Says he/she's not naive.

Goes on to make a fucking Susan Boyle/Brexit analogy.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 30, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If he ever gets into power it will be like the Nazis never went away. Or at least according to someone I just overheard in a coffee shop. It's not the first time I've heard this sort of nonsense either. It's bonkers, so why do people persist with such bizarre positions?
> 
> As far as I can tell, the jury is still out on whether Johnson has any political convictions at all, other than the conviction that he deserves to be at the centre of attention.



Well at least my post was put first in The Great Boris Thread Merge of 2019.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well at least my post was put first in The Great Boris Thread Merge of 2019.


Yeh everyone will think it's your thread title in years to come


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 30, 2019)

I can see the pragmatism behind keeping everything neatly together, but mega threads kill it for anyone but the most dedicated followers.


----------



## binka (Jul 30, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I can see the pragmatism behind keeping everything neatly together, but mega threads kill it for anyone but the most dedicated followers.


I'm generally not a fan of making life easier for the casual U75 reader


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I can see the pragmatism behind keeping everything neatly together, but mega threads kill it for anyone but the most dedicated followers.


The people voted on a well balanced set of questions. There were no fake promises on the side of buses. And I listened. I responded. I did the deed. A firm hand at the tiller. A win for democracy. No fudging.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well at least my post was put first in The Great Boris Thread Merge of 2019.


Out of every situation, a star is created.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 30, 2019)

editor said:


> The people voted to a well balanced set of questions. There were no fake promises on the side of buses. And I listened. I responded. I did the deed. A firm hand at the tiller. A win for democracy. No fudging.


Merging means Merging!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Out of every situation, a star is created.



Awww shucks ed.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2019)

I think mainstream political institutions and the people that inhabit them are unsuitable and out of date. A supposed democracy ought to be able to tackle that problem. Unfortunately, when they try and do away with the idea of community, on whatever scale, the opportunity to destroy the country for the benefit of the few becomes the political 'common sense'.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2019)

London mayor Boris Johnson dismisses £250,000 second salary as 'chicken feed'


----------



## 8ball (Jul 31, 2019)

Humberto said:


> London mayor Boris Johnson dismisses £250,000 second salary as 'chicken feed'



Maybe he needs to go live in one of those sheds next time we get a record-breaking heatwave.


----------



## karanight (Jul 31, 2019)

maomao said:


> Swearing is broadly tolerated here. If you don't like it fuck off.


----------



## karanight (Jul 31, 2019)

maomao said:


> Swearing is broadly tolerated here. If you don't like it fuck off.


You're obviously unable to make a point without showing off your immaturity 


Lucy Fur said:


> The stupidity of your post insults me. I sincerely hope Boris gives you everything you deserve.
> Fucking idiot.


Ditto


----------



## maomao (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> .


That's the most intelligent post you've made so far.


----------



## karanight (Jul 31, 2019)

maomao said:


> That's the most intelligent post you've made so far.


Saying nothing is still better than the garbage that comes from anyone that can't say anything without using your kind of filthy language.


----------



## maomao (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> Saying nothing is still better than the garbage that comes from anyone that can't say anything without using your kind of filthy language.


It's turning you on isn't it.


----------



## karanight (Jul 31, 2019)

maomao said:


> It's turning you on isn't it.


Nothing childish turns me on


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> Don't get me wrong.  I give praise where due and I think
> he's done a good job so far.  So far he's said he'll get us out of the eu, no ifs or buts and that is a far better situation than what we've had for the last three years with May's twittering on saying she's been trying to get a deal.  For gods sake, how long does it t take to tell the bureaucrats in the eu where to go




Um
The eu doesnt care. They did a deal with people who WANT to leave. The UK is not being pushed out...they want to go. But they want their cake and to eat it too. The way BJ is talking you'd swear it was the eu's decision that the UK leave.

You go with no deal and the UK will collapse in every possible way. That mophead Boris is prepared to sacrifice the ordinary people living in the UK and indeed Ireland * for the sake of having his name and stupid mug go down in history.

Your grandchildren and their children will not thank this generation of Brexiteers in years to come. 




*because a no deal brexit will have a massively negative impact on us too....which is pretty shit considering all the damage done in previous centuries by the British government. Relationships ONLY imoroved between the UK and Ireland when the EU helped. Without the EU the UK will revert to isolationism and division. 


"Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere   
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst   
Are full of passionate intensity."


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> Saying nothing is still better than the garbage that comes from anyone that can't say anything without using your kind of filthy language.



For fuck's sake! 

The thread title contains the word 'twat'.

 It's a clue. 

"Toto, I have a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore"

"Fuck no, Dorothy"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> Saying nothing is still better than the garbage that comes from anyone that can't say anything without using your kind of filthy language.


 filthy language is better than fucked up thinking


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> "Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
> Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
> The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
> The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
> ...


Cracking jokes of civil war


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> You're obviously unable to make a point without showing off your immaturity
> 
> Ditto


I think you'll find the old pearl-clutching about "swearing = stupid and inarticulate" is rather a long way past its sell-by date, Grandad. If you find the fruitiness of Urban's language a little rich for your puritan tastes, there's always the option to fuck off...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2019)

elbows said:


> But can they deprive tories of seats, ie decrease the tory vote and let lib dems or labour into particular seats? Surely thats what an electoral pact would be designed to avoid, and thats still true even if there are no seats the brexit party are predicted to win.
> 
> Beyond that I have no opinion on whether such a pact will happen, I suppose it is on my radar, just like Boris calling an election is on my radar.



Just a note to add to this - since Johnson was elected the Brexit party has stopped running ads on Facebook. In the previous month they were the biggest spender on political ads. The reason for that choice isn’t known, or whether there’s any kind of discussions going on already.

Will be interesting to see if the Johnson ‘bounce’ will help them over the line in Brecon and Radnorshire, that would be a good early victory for the new leader and entirely possible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I think you'll find the old pearl-clutching about "swearing = stupid and inarticulate" is rather a long way past its sell-by date, Grandad. If you find the fruitiness of Urban's language a little rich for your puritan tastes, there's always the option to fuck off...


To foxtrot oscar


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 31, 2019)

This country is going to hell in the traditional handcart, and that twunt is pushing for all he is worth, but it is all for the benefit of the few, no thought for us plebs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> This country is going to hell in the traditional handcart, and that twunt is pushing for all he is worth, but it is all for the benefit of the few, no thought for us plebs.


topple them over the side of the road into the great abyss


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> This country is going to hell in the traditional handcart, and that twunt is pushing for all he is worth, but it is all for the benefit of the few, no thought for us plebs.


I think you'll find that Richard Littledickjohn holds copyright on "Hell in a handcart". Expect lawyers.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I think you'll find that Richard Littledickjohn holds copyright on "Hell in a handcart". Expect lawyers.


Nah, the 15thC faithful of St Méard, Nr. Riberac in the Dordogne, got there before Littledick...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Cracking jokes of civil war



Who's cracking jokes?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Um
> 
> "Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
> Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
> ...



And what was the poets answer? Fascism. Good call.

As for "You go with no deal and the UK will collapse in every possible way." - drunk on nationalist blood i'm afraid. Pure madness.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Who's cracking jokes?


i thought you knew your yeats


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa 
from 'meditations in time of civil war':


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> And what was the poets answer? Fascism. Good call.



Isnt it exactly what is happening right now in the UK?

You think that my quote was in favour?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> anarchy is loosed upon the world,




I’m with the falcons on this one.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> Saying nothing is still better than the garbage that comes from anyone that can't say anything without using your kind of filthy language.



I think you need to go hangout on Mumsnet or something, this obviously isn't your natural home .


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought you knew your yeats



I never claimed that. I like some of his poems. But he isnt my favourite poet.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Isnt it exactly what is happening right now in the UK?
> 
> You think that my quote was in favour?


I think your use of the quote comes from the tradition of a) aren't the Irish all poets and b) learning a few context free lines school of appreciation.

And no, it's not. That more fanciful nonsense on the lines of "You go with no deal and the UK will collapse in every possible way." If anything, it's use (and what i quoted above) are perfect examples of head-losing that you seem to think you're offering a warning of.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> And what was the poets answer? Fascism. Good call.
> 
> As for "You go with no deal and the UK will collapse in every possible way." - drunk on nationalist blood i'm afraid. Pure madness.



Nothing to do with nationalism. You're misrepresenting


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2019)

Disappointingly, no (pre 1963) SS-100-X was available.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Nothing to do with nationalism. You're misrepresenting


No he's not your post (like your previous ones) is rotten with nationalism - the UK wants Brexit, the UK leaving the EU will effect "us" - only countries (represented by heir governments, or sections of their governments) exist. Capital, labour, people all vanished.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Disappointingly, no (pre 1963) SS-100-X was available.


in the aulden days people often relied on close quarters assassination


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> in the aulden days people often relied on close quarters assassination
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, The _Narodnaya Volya_ must be enacted.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

How exactly will the UK cope? 
I'm not talking about maintaining the "union"..that may well be the least of their worries. 
I'm asking how will ordinary people be affected by the change and how will it impact on their daily life? 
Do you think the likes of Boris care about workers rights? Do the tories care about maintaining a minimum wage? Do you think the tories will prevent tax increases? Or could they tell the population they need to tighten their belts while the transition happens? Leaving ordinary people worse off? BJ has no regard for money. To him £250000 is pittance. So...what sort of impact will someone like him with his mindset have on the lives of ordinary working or non working people? 
He will have one view...getting out. 
Beyond that he will tell everyone to muddle along and that times will be hard bit it will all be worth it in 30 years time. 
So a generation or two will suffer for this. 

Brexit is the ultimate in nationalism isnt it?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> How exactly will the UK cope?
> I'm not talking about maintaining the "union"..that may well be the least of their worries.
> I'm asking how will ordinary people be affected by the change and how will it impact on their daily life?
> Do you think the likes of Boris care about workers rights? Do the tories care about maintaining a minimum wage? Do you think the tories will prevent tax increases? Or could they tell the population they need to tighten their belts while the transition happens? Leaving ordinary people worse off? BJ has no regard for money. To him £250000 is pittance. So...what sort of impact will someone like him with his mindset have on the lives of ordinary working or non working people?
> ...


Which of these scenarios do you think is currently prevented from occurring by being in the EU?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> No he's not your post (like your previous ones) is rotten with nationalism - the UK wants Brexit, the UK leaving the EU will effect "us" - only countries (represented by heir governments, or sections of their governments) exist. Capital, labour, people all vanished.




Not sure what you're saying.
What are "heir governments"?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Not sure what you're saying.
> What are "heir governments"?


It’s “their governments” with an accidentally missing “t”


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

Unfathomable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Not sure what you're saying.
> What are "heir governments"?


their governments


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

kabbes said:


> Which of these scenarios do you think is currently prevented from occurring by being in the EU?



I think the eu has a better record on protecting workers rights than the UK ever did. And I'm relating that to the way workers in NI were treated.
The EU has done quite a lot as regards workers rights. 
For one...unpaid overtime has been ended by the EU. 
European Court of Justice Decision-All Working Hours Must Be Recorded and Unpaid Overtime Ended?

All working hours must be recorded to protect workers rights
https://www.politico.eu/article/all-companies-must-record-staff-working-hours-eu-court-rules/

You may have great faith in the tories I dont know. Do you think their attitude is changed from the days of the miners strikes? 

I hope it works out for the UK. But my gut feeling is that Boris and his mottley crew are in it for their mark in the history books.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I think the eu has a better record on protecting workers rights than the UK ever did. And I'm relating that to the way workers in NI were treated.
> The EU has done quite a lot as regards workers rights.
> For one...unpaid overtime has been ended by the EU.
> European Court of Justice Decision-All Working Hours Must Be Recorded and Unpaid Overtime Ended?
> ...


You think that there is now no unpaid overtime in the U.K. then?  You think that all working hours are recorded?  I’ve a few hundred people in this office that might like a chat with you at 8pm tonight.

Workers rights aren’t granted by the EU and they are not policed by the EU.  Neither are they granted or polices by the U.K. government, of whatever colour.  They are seized and maintained by the workers themselves.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I think the eu has a better record on protecting workers rights than the UK ever did. And I'm relating that to the way workers in NI were treated.
> The EU has done quite a lot as regards workers rights.
> For one...unpaid overtime has been ended by the EU.
> European Court of Justice Decision-All Working Hours Must Be Recorded and Unpaid Overtime Ended?
> ...


you're not saying the eu itself is protecting workers' rights  you're not saying the commission or eu parliament are making laws which protect or even improve workers' rights. you're saying that the european court of justice has interpreted the law to mean... which is hardly a great recommendation for the eu if it's an interpretation of existing law rather than the promulgation of new regulations or legislation from the eu rule-making bodies to extend or defend workers' rights.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

kabbes said:


> You think that there is now no unpaid overtime in the U.K. then?  You think that all working hours are recorded?  I’ve a few hundred people in this office that might like a chat with you at 8pm tonight.



No. I dont. It happens here too. However, under eu law you have recourse to challenge it and take your employer on. Once the UK leaves the eu will they still have that right?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> No. I dont. It happens here too. However, under eu law you have recourse to challenge it and take your employer on. Once the UK leaves the eu will they still have that right?


The right to something that means absolutely zero in practice?  The right to have your employer point out that you “willingly” signed away your right to limited hours in your working week and “willingly” signed a contract that says your job is as long as it takes, regardless of what the stated hours are?

I think I’ll somehow manage to live without that right.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

You may live under a bridge too.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

kabbes said:


> The right to something that means absolutely zero in practice?  The right to have your employer point out that you “willingly” signed away your right to limited hours in your working week and “willingly” signed a contract that says your job is as long as it takes, regardless of what the stated hours are?
> 
> I think I’ll somehow manage to live without that right.



That's awful. 
Have you a union that can fight that?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 31, 2019)

The faith in the EU as a protector of workers rights baffles me more than any other remainy argument. Like trusting a wolf with a baby


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The faith in the EU as a protector of workers rights baffles me more than any other remainy argument. Like trusting a wolf with a baby


But if you don't leave the baby with the wolf the UK will collapse in every possible way!!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The faith in the EU as a protector of workers rights baffles me more than any other remainy argument. Like trusting a wolf with a baby



I'm probably coming from a different perspective to you.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> But if you don't leave the baby with the wolf the UK will collapse in every possible way!!!




Do you honestly think Brexit will be good for the UK?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I'm probably coming from a different perspective to you.


I dunno. But the EU is a trade bloc so its interests are the interests of capital. Not workers. Night/day north/south type of thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Do you honestly think Brexit will be good for the UK?


for the uk? no. it will just be the k after. for people in the uk? honestly i don't think we'll ever find out.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> for the uk? no. it will just be the k after. for people in the uk? honestly i don't think we'll ever find out.



Do you think there might be another referendum?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> That's awful.
> Have you a union that can fight that?


Fight what?  This is the law.  This is how it works in the U.K. under the vaunted protection of the EU.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> for the uk? no. it will just be the k after. for people in the uk? honestly i don't think we'll ever find out.


We can hope for 2 new republics and an enlargement of a existing (foreign) sovereign republic from the break-up of the FUK.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Do you honestly think Brexit will be good for the UK?


I’m not sure I care what is good for the “U.K.”. 

Will it be good for the poorest 80%?  Or even poorest 99%?  Well, that depends far more on what people want from their society than which set of administrative rules they happen to live under.  There is little achieved within the EU that couldn’t be equally achieved outside it if the political will is there to do so.  Switzerland aren’t in the EU, neither are Norway, but both nations essentially act as if they were because that is the political will.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Do you think there might be another referendum?


oh good god no


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I’m not sure I care what is good for the “U.K.”.
> 
> Will it be good for the poorest 80%?  Or even poorest 99%?  Well, that depends far more on what people want from their society than which set of administrative rules they happen to live under.  There is little achieved within the EU that couldn’t be equally achieved outside it if the political will is there to do so.  Switzerland aren’t in the EU, neither are Norway, but both nations essentially act as if they were because that is the political will.



Norway & Switzerland are exceptionally wealthy though. Norway sharing its oil and gas wealth with its own citizens.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> oh good god no



Will there be another deal then where the UK gets a better eu membership arrangement?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Will there be another deal then where the UK gets a better eu membership arrangement?


perhaps you should remind yourself of what i've been saying for a long time now, namely that the uk won't in fact leave the eu and i envisage this being resolved through some withdrawal of article 50, most likely following a general election.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you should remind yourself of what i've been saying for a long time now, namely that the uk won't in fact leave the eu and i envisage this being resolved through some withdrawal of article 50, most likely following a general election.




Ive steered clear of Brexit threads for ages. So I've probably not read all your posts. Plus my head is addled from stuff that's going on so if I forget...then forgive me.


----------



## karanight (Jul 31, 2019)

The EU commissioners are only interested on two thing and that's their pay and the privilege to boss people about and make them do as they see fit
They've not protected new workers from zero hour contracts.
They've not stoped the debacle of student fees
I could go on as I'm sure many on here could.  The fact is that while they're making rules, like the common agriculture policy, rules that decimate the fishing industry etc etc, the UK is not safe.
The sooner we leave the better.
I don't think Boris is fit for anything else, I might be wrong only time will tell.  If he's as bad as everyone on here thinks then maybe Labour ought to get their act together and get rid of their obstacle to be elected (corbin) and fight a GE.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> The EU commissioners are only interested on one thing and that's their pay and the privilege to boss people about and make them do as they see fit
> They've not protected new workers from zero hour contracts.
> They've not stoped the debacle of student fees
> I could go on as I'm sure many on here could.  The fact is that while they're making rules, like the common agriculture policy, rules that decimate the fishing industry etc etc, the UK is not safe.
> ...


this would be the labour obstacle to being elected which in 2017 overturned a huge tory lead in the polls and attracted the greatest increase in the labour vote for many decades.


----------



## karanight (Jul 31, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> this would be the labour obstacle to being elected which in 2017 overturned a huge tory lead in the polls and attracted the greatest increase in the labour vote for many decades.


They didn't win.  Why did Labour do well, because of the inept twaddling of May who left businesses in a quandary, not knowing if or when it'll happen.  If she had done her duty and got us out the GE would have been a much better result for her party I don't think Labour will ever win until corbins gone.  If by some miracle they do win with him at the top, it'll be because, either Boris does botch it up or he doesn't get us out.  Boris has many faults but he is a very clever man and he knows that if he's to retain his position he won't botch it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> They didn't win. Why did Labour do well, because of the inept twaddling of May who left businesses in a quandary, not knowing if or when it'll happen.  If she had done her duty and got us out the GE would have been a much better result for her party I don't think Labour will ever win until corbins gone.  If by some miracle they do win with him at the top, it'll be because, either Boris does botch it up or he doesn't get us out.  Boris has many faults but he is a very clever man and he knows that if he's to retain his position he won't botch it


boris johnson may be the one man in the country who can deliver a corbyn government.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 31, 2019)

A nice thought but unlikely


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

hash tag said:


> A nice thought but unlikely


the longer the blond beast is in office the higher the corbyn vote will be


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2019)

John Oliver on Johnson from a couple of days ago. Worth a watch.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> rules that decimate the fishing industry


Which rules are those?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

Excellent 
Boris Johnson faces Supreme Court bid to make him stand trial for 'lying and misleading' in Brexit campaign


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

113 days


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

_Marcus Ball, a 29-year-old entrepreneur who has so far raised £570,000 for the case, is now seeking permission to appeal to the Supreme Court._

He essentially tried to make this happen the paper reports it as happening and it gets reported on here as fact.

'faces' ffs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2019)

Except that they're not reporting the appeal is happening, nor is it reported as such here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Except that they're not reporting the appeal is happening, nor is it reported as such here.


Tell me, what do you think is happening?


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2019)

karanight said:


> The EU commissioners are only interested on two thing and that's their pay and the privilege to boss people about and make them do as they see fit
> They've not protected new workers from zero hour contracts.
> They've not stoped the debacle of student fees
> I could go on as I'm sure many on here could.  The fact is that while they're making rules, like the common agriculture policy, rules that decimate the fishing industry etc etc, the UK is not safe.
> ...



Why would it be in the purview of the EU Commission to regulate student fees or zero hours contracts?

You give the impression of knowing fuck all about the things you've posting about.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2019)

tim said:


> Why would it be in the purview of the EU Commission to regulate student fees or zero hours contracts?
> 
> You give the impression of knowing fuck all about the things you've posting about.


I think it's fair to bring up zero hour contract wrt the eu, given the amount of labour legislation it has enacted.

Student fees aren't in there, although you could argue that they should be. Not exactly fair to expect British graduates with 30k tuition debt to compete against, say, German graduates with none (or for that matter, English/Welsh to compete with Scots).

That's not to say EU labour legislation has been totally ineffectual. It worked wrt holiday and sick pay for part-time employees, for instance, something which stays on the books when the UK leaves, but can be taken off the books by a future govt in a way that it currently is not free to do. Regarding Johnson and his cuntfuck of a cabinet, doing such things in a race to the bottom, sorry to keep Britain competitive, is exactly what some of us have feared ever since this nonsense started.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2019)

I haven't caught up on the thread, so sorry if this has been posted.



> Boris Johnson is facing a media backlash after journalists were barred from asking the new Prime Minister questions on camera during a visit yesterday.
> 
> Reporters from the South Wales Argus and Wales Online were among those present during a visit by the new Prime Minister to Newport, where he toured a chicken farm. However, according to Welsh news service Nation.Cymru, those present were told they could only asked Mr Johnson questions if they did not record the answers.
> 
> Downing Street said Mr Johnson gave a six-question interview on camera at the visit, which was then made available on a “pooled” basis – but the National Union of Journalists has accused him of “running chicken.”



https://www.holdthefrontpage.co.uk/...m-recording-boris-johnson-during-patch-visit/


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 31, 2019)

tim said:


> Why would it be in the purview of the EU Commission to regulate student fees or zero hours contracts?
> 
> You give the impression of knowing fuck all about the things you've posting about.


It's a very good impression of knowing nothing


----------



## extra dry (Jul 31, 2019)

The pound drops bit by bit, 37 baht to the pound.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

What's happened to wages?


----------



## Celyn (Jul 31, 2019)

killer b said:


> The current balance within the party - members not voters - would require years, decades even of churn (and churn in the right direction) before anyone someone like Stewart would get a shot.


I have only now noticed (good old Wiki) that Rory Stewart joined the Tory party in 2009 and was immediately selected as candidate for a safe seat, which of course he won. Possibility of friends and contacts in high places and pulling of strings. I wouldn't write him off entirely. 

In 2014 (Scottish Independence Referendum year) the BBC happily gave him a telly programme to witter on about the Border Country. I didn't see it and have no idea whether it was good or bad or middling, but I am inclined to think that giving a Tory MP with strong views about the referendum question a lot of airspace to do what he liked with _might_ not have been a very good example of the impartiality that we expect from the beloved BBC. He got a lot of coverage for his wee pile of stones too, but I don't mean to harp on about the 2014 referendum, merely to point out that that he seems to be quite "lucky".

One thing, though, he can't be a very good teacher - he was a private tutor to Prince William and Prince Harry and both of those parasites' A Level results were pretty rubbishy considering all the advantages they had.   

He supported "Remain", though, so that might keep him out of the running.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> What's happened to wages?


I can't hear a fucking thing. I mean if we're doing out of the arse stats.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 31, 2019)

extra dry said:


> The pound drops bit by bit, 37 baht to the pound.



How is the baht doing?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 31, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> What's happened to wages?



Fucking massive day on day increase. 



Spoiler



It’s payday...


----------



## Celyn (Jul 31, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Lol has anyone told them that thermonuclear armageddon does not work on an opt-in basis.


Glasgow used to be and might well still be for all I know a "Nuclear-Free Zone". With Faslane so close, we're all going to get wiped out anyway.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> How is the baht doing?


 Terrible, its so strong exporters are struggling to sell stuff. 
  Importers and expats like me are doing ok. My savings jumped up nearly 500 quid


----------



## Raheem (Aug 1, 2019)

Celyn said:


> One thing, though, he can't be a very good teacher - he was a private tutor to Prince William and Prince Harry and both of those parasites' A Level results were pretty rubbishy considering all the advantages they had.


Let's not let Eton off the hook quite so easily.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2019)

112 days


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 1, 2019)

You know, he is only prime minister if you believe he is the prime minister.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 1, 2019)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> You know, he is only prime minister if you believe he is the prime minister.



Not sure I want to copy Donald Trump’s way of dealing with unwanted facts.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 112 days



Really needs the screen to fade to black and ‘112 DAYS’ to appear in large block font on the screen.

Like in disaster movies.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 1, 2019)

Found someone on twitter yesterday posting up photoshopped pictures of the meeting between Boris Johnson and Nicola Sturgeon, with Union Jacks photoshopped and then she added a comment saying that the union jacks had made Sturgeon flip out and start demanding them removed etc (which of course didn't happen)....... Anyway thought it was fishy, so googled the person posting up the pictures, turns out she not only runs a media company, but it looks like she knows BoJo personally....... My god Johnson supporters are pathetic.

Edit: Screengrabbed all the connections and posted them on twitter, and of course she decided to incite her followers to start sending me death threats, so took it all down


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2019)

8ball said:


> Really needs the screen to fade to black and ‘112 DAYS’ to appear in large block font on the screen.
> 
> Like in disaster movies.


like in disaster movies the people who prophesy disaster will be mocked and disbelieved until too late


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2019)

Hearing reports that the rotund reprobate has hired a bod from the centre for medicinal cannabis as his adviser on crime and justice policy. Could they be scheming on the ganja vote here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Hearing reports that the rotund reprobate has hired a bod from the centre for medicinal cannabis as his adviser on crime and justice policy. Could they be scheming on the ganja vote here.


he needs all the votes he can muster but i wouldn't count on tokers being the most likely constituency to turn out to vote


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he needs all the votes he can muster but i wouldn't count on tokers being the most likely constituency to turn out to vote


pop-up polling booths in 24 hour garages has always been my solution to this, but the game is making voting harder and not easier now (or will be if they roll out the ID to vote scheme).


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 1, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Hearing reports that the rotund reprobate has hired a bod from the centre for medicinal cannabis as his adviser on crime and justice policy. Could they be scheming on the ganja vote here.



Its just pre-election scatter gunning isn't it?  

Just make as many vague nods in as many directions as possible without the need to follow through on any of it.  Its just a tick box exercise of things that will never happen.

That being said Johnson does seem to be fairly socially liberal, for a tory anyway.  There is no chance a tory PM will legalise, not in the near future anyway.  Drugs are for them to consume and everyone else should go to jail.


----------



## treelover (Aug 1, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Found someone on twitter yesterday posting up photoshopped pictures of the meeting between Boris Johnson and Nicola Sturgeon, with Union Jacks photoshopped and then she added a comment saying that the union jacks had made Sturgeon flip out and start demanding them removed etc (which of course didn't happen)....... Anyway thought it was fishy, so googled the person posting up the pictures, turns out she not only runs a media company, but it looks like she knows BoJo personally....... My god Johnson supporters are pathetic.
> 
> Edit: Screengrabbed all the connections and posted them on twitter, and of course she decided to incite her followers to start sending me death threats, so took it all down



should contact Ch4 news or the Guardian about that.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 1, 2019)

That's the problem with stoners & your single issue drug types, cunts probably would vote Tory if they thought it would result in legalisation


----------



## 8ball (Aug 1, 2019)

treelover said:


> should contact Ch4 news...



Last night I was considering starting a petition demanding that Ch4 news be renamed to "what has the daft cunt done now?".


----------



## 2hats (Aug 1, 2019)

treelover said:


> should contact Ch4 news or the Guardian about that.


Am guessing that that might be the episode documented here?


----------



## Argonia (Aug 1, 2019)

Another Tory MP considering defecating, this time to the Lib Dumbs. Government majority might be cut to zero.

Tories could lose majority overnight as MP warns he could defect to Lib Dems


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 1, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Another Tory MP considering defecating, this time to the Lib Dumbs. Government majority might be cut to zero.
> 
> Tories could lose majority overnight as MP warns he could defect to Lib Dems


LibDems do like defecation tbf


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 1, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Another Tory MP considering defecating, this time to the Lib Dumbs. Government majority might be cut to zero.
> 
> Tories could lose majority overnight as MP warns he could defect to Lib Dems


If he does go the lib dems I think the "majority" would be -1 rather than 0.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 1, 2019)

The monster twat becomes the 1st PM in modern times to take over in mid-Parliament with a negative approval rating.



Source: Smithson


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The monster twat becomes the 1st PM in modern times to take over in mid-Parliament with a negative approval rating.
> 
> View attachment 179469
> 
> Source: Smithson


And let's hope he becomes the last pm to take over


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> LibDems do like defecation tbf


Yeh they've been shitting on people for many years


----------



## karanight (Aug 2, 2019)

tim said:


> Why would it be in the purview of the EU Commission to regulate student fees or zero hours contracts?
> 
> You give the impression of knowing fuck all about the things you've posting about.


Actually, your comment gives the impression that you know nothing about the things you're posting
[font=Trebuchet MS, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]The EU are supposed to have laws to safeguard rights of EU citizens.   Allowing governments to charge horrendous student fees to those just starting out in life goes against what the EU is supposed to champion [/font]
zero hours contracts- Ditto


----------



## karanight (Aug 2, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Which rules are those?


Britain used to enjoy fishing areas that extended up to 200 miles from our coast. Under the terms under which we joined the EU, this distance was reduced to just 12 miles and that has to be renewed every 10 years


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2019)

.


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2019)

karanight said:


> Britain used to enjoy fishing areas that extended up to 200 miles from our coast. Under the terms under which we joined the EU, this distance was reduced to just 12 miles and that has to be renewed every 10 years


Oh, hello Mr Bartholomew.

What he failed to mention is that the UK signed up the the London Fisheries Convention 10 years before joining the EEC.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2019)

Lost another seat, now down to a majority of one. Has he gone yet?


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

No Boris Johnson is still the prime minister even though noone voted for him.-*


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2019)

Seriously, how did that happen...i shall wake and find its just a nightmare.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

good question but I don't know

class basically


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

So basically some form of hell

This is it


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

We are not literally in hell obvs, but that is where we live, Britain, Karachi, Bogata


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2019)

111 days


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> We are not literally in hell obvs, but that is where we live, Britain, Karachi, Bogata


there's people in norway who are literally in hell


----------



## karanight (Aug 2, 2019)

belboid said:


> Oh, hello Mr Bartholomew.
> 
> What he failed to mention is that the UK signed up the the London Fisheries Convention 10 years before joining the EEC.



You’re right, the fisheries policy was signed back in 1957 but as the EU got more and more powerful, (even resulting in the EU declaring that their laws come before our own.  We are no longer a sovereign nation)
Back to the discussion
What the EU did was to say that all countries have a 12 mile exclusion zone for fishing.  The rest is a free for all and as we are an island this meant that we were losing fishing rights 
Generally, a countries exclusive economic zone is an area beyond and adjacent to the territorial sea, extending seaward to a distance of no more than 200 miles
We used to have that amount of fishing area but not anymore.
These arguments apply where there is a 400 mile distance between countries. So that means for example the Scottish fishing areas are drastically reduced, as are many other parts of the UK
Why do you think that the fishing industry’s dying in the UK


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2019)

karanight said:


> Actually, your comment gives the impression that you know nothing about the things you're posting
> [font=Trebuchet MS, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]The EU are supposed to have laws to safeguard rights of EU citizens.   Allowing governments to charge horrendous student fees to those just starting out in life goes against what the EU is supposed to champion [/font][/COLOR]
> zero hours contracts- Ditto


If you could just sort out your monstrously fucked-up quoting, we might be in with a fighting chance of figuring out exactly what it is you're maundering on about this time...[/COLOR][/font][/SIZE]


----------



## 2hats (Aug 2, 2019)

karanight said:


> Why do you think that the fishing industry’s dying in the UK


Nothing to do with any of the half-arsed shite you've typed out thus far from the Bumper Book of Boris Bullshit.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2019)

karanight said:


> Britain used to enjoy fishing areas that extended up to 200 miles from our coast. Under the terms under which we joined the EU, this distance was reduced to just 12 miles and that has to be renewed every 10 years


So, the UK was basically entitled to fish almost up to the French, Dutch, Belgian, and Danish coasts, and you don't think there was anything wrong with that?

Or that there's something wrong with the notion that it was reasonable to more equitably divide up the exclusive fishing areas, *and* put in place regulations and quotas to prevent overfishing? *Really?
*
FWIW, the Common Fisheries Policy was set up in 1970, even before we'd joined the (as was) EEC. There's quite a lot of information on the following link:

Common Fisheries Policy

But it is fact-based, so you may not like it much.


----------



## 2hats (Aug 2, 2019)

existentialist said:


> So, the UK was basically entitled to fish almost up to the French, Dutch, Belgian, and Danish coasts, and you don't think there was anything wrong with that?
> 
> Or that there's something wrong with the notion that it was reasonable to more equitably divide up the exclusive fishing areas, *and* put in place regulations and quotas to prevent overfishing? *Really?
> *
> ...


Also, the various maritime limits (12/12/200/etc) were agreed at the 1982 UN Convention on the Law of the Sea (where, like the EU, the UK government has always had a say, and a disproportionately larger degree of input than many parties involved).


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2019)

karanight writing things large doesn't bolster your case, it makes you look like a sad arse with the social graces of a trebly incontinent stupid misanthrope.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 2, 2019)

Kinda like people who top quote.



Pickman's model said:


> karanight writing things large doesn't bolster your case, it makes you look like a sad arse with the social graces of a trebly incontinent stupid misanthrope.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 2, 2019)

Stop replying to him ffs


----------



## sim667 (Aug 2, 2019)

treelover said:


> should contact Ch4 news or the Guardian about that.



Well I linked the guardian to the thread I wrote, but obviously they may not have seen it as I took it all down after she said she'd reported it to the police and I started getting the death threats. I just can't be arsed with the hassle.

I've been looking for a blog or something that publishes that kind of thing that I can just send it all to.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Well I linked the guardian to the thread I wrote, but obviously they may not have seen it as I took it all down after she said she'd reported it to the police and I started getting the death threats. I just can't be arsed with the hassle.
> 
> I've been looking for a blog or something that publishes that kind of thing that I can just send it all to.


Couldn't you just stick it up on here - there's bound to be a few well-anonymised types who are happy to carry the torch...?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 2, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Couldn't you just stick it up on here - there's bound to be a few well-anonymised types who are happy to carry the torch...?



I'm not sure if I've got the screen grabs still...... but in effect, there's a twitter user called preeti_v, who's been posting photoshopped images (really badly photoshopped images) and then in the comments saying they've been photoshopped, but then in other comments saying they haven't (she's called out repeatedly on it). However if you look at her profile, she runs a meda company that has something to do with rugby, you can go to the homepage for that and in the "team" section there's her details... If you chuck her name into companies house there's details of the media company she runs, and if you google search her name her facebook profile pops up, she's pictured with boris johnson, google searches also show she's the seconder for Councillor elections in the constituency which I think is next to BoJo's...... I mean it could all be coincidence, but it just seems fishy to me. So I was just gonna keep an eye and see if she keeps pumping out fake images etc.

That image was shared a few thousand times, and its probably been shared a few thousand more times off the back of those shares, so it very much went viral.

Just reading her tweets, she's a nasty piece of shit.

I thought maybe I was being overly suspicious, but then this story broke the next day

Revealed: Johnson ally’s firm secretly ran Facebook propaganda network


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2019)

So Johnson loses another from his majority.  Just 1 now.  He’s going to be forced to call an election at some point, one would think, just out of not commanding a majority any more.


----------



## Supine (Aug 2, 2019)

"Preeti_v - raging thatcherite brexiteer, don't do PC"

Sounds like a great gal!!!


----------



## 2hats (Aug 2, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I'm not sure if I've got the screen grabs still......


See post #1042.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 2, 2019)

2hats said:


> See post #1042.


Yes, thats exactly the episode documented there.


----------



## karanight (Aug 2, 2019)

existentialist said:


> So, the UK was basically entitled to fish almost up to the French, Dutch, Belgian, and Danish coasts


I didn't say that,  Go back to school and learn to read


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2019)

karanight said:


> I didn't say that,  Go back to school and learn to read


Ooh, ouch. That's cut me to the quick, that has. It was also quite a blatant attempt to divert attention from the idiocy of your own point of view


----------



## weltweit (Aug 2, 2019)

A majority of 1. 

I imagine that must be focussing the minds a little. Well quite a few minds at that.


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2019)

karanight said:


> You’re right, the fisheries policy was signed back in 1957 but as the EU got more and more powerful, (even resulting in the EU declaring that their laws come before our own.  We are no longer a sovereign nation)
> Back to the discussion
> What the EU did was to say that all countries have a 12 mile exclusion zone for fishing.  The rest is a free for all and as we are an island this meant that we were losing fishing rights
> Generally, a countries exclusive economic zone is an area beyond and adjacent to the territorial sea, extending seaward to a distance of no more than 200 miles
> ...


The Eu didn't say that, nor did the EEC. The 400 miles thing was bollocks, as can be seen by the cod wars when Iceland tried to demand the same 'right.' It's abolition was FA to do with the EU (or the EEC)


----------



## Rob Ray (Aug 2, 2019)

weltweit said:


> A majority of 1.
> 
> I imagine that must be focussing the minds a little. Well quite a few minds at that.



Weird to think that a constitutional crisis could probably be sparked by a bullhorn unexpectedly being set off next to Bill Cash at this point.


----------



## Argonia (Aug 2, 2019)

Vote of no confidence looks tasty in the light of a one vote majority.


----------



## karanight (Aug 3, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Ooh, ouch. That's cut me to the quick, that has. It was also quite a blatant attempt to divert attention from the idiocy of your own point of view


You'll notice if you can manage to read the whole post that I didn't say what you inferred
It wasn't a blatant attempt to divert anyones attention. It was a blatant attempt to gain your attention and get you to actually read the post before commenting


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2019)

karanight said:


> You'll notice if you can manage to read the whole post that I didn't say what you inferred
> It wasn't a blatant attempt to divert anyones attention. It was a blatant attempt to gain your attention and get you to actually read the post before commenting


I look forward to you making a blatant attempt to think before posting


----------



## karanight (Aug 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I look forward to you making a blatant attempt to think before posting


Whatever!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2019)

karanight said:


> Whatever!


Don't strain yourself


----------



## karanight (Aug 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't strain yourself


I won't, there's no point on here, might as well be rude and ignorant like lots on here and then I might fit in


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2019)

karanight said:


> I won't, there's no point on here, might as well be rude and ignorant like lots on here and then I might fit in


Everyone else has adopted that as their Internet persona, you're (almost) alone here in having that as your genuine personality


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 3, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Vote of no confidence looks tasty in the light of a one vote majority.


 HoC sums these days are just too unpredictable, granted it only takes 1 Tory to suddenly develop a conscience (or take a payoff from the City) but there are 16 Independents and 5 Chuka's, I can't see them voting for the Govt but they only have to abstain to make getting rid of him impossible.
On the bright side I think the DUP are cooling towards him, If what it takes to deliver Brexit is Irish Re-unification then Boris will chuck the DUP under the bus in a heartbeat and I suspect Foster might have just realised that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 3, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> there are 16 Independents and 5 Chuka's,


I’ve completely lost track of where all the Chuckas are. I saw Heidi Allen on a news bulletin last night and she was described as independent. I had thought she’d stayed, but couldn’t work out from what she was saying what her allegiance was.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 3, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve completely lost track of where all the Chuckas are. I saw Heidi Allen on a news bulletin last night and she was described as independent. I had thought she’d stayed, but couldn’t work out from what she was saying what her allegiance was.


Allen and Wolloston left the TiG, Soubrey stayed.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 3, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve completely lost track of where all the Chuckas are. I saw Heidi Allen on a news bulletin last night and she was described as independent. I had thought she’d stayed, but couldn’t work out from what she was saying what her allegiance was.



Can't remember exactly but Chuka isn't a Chuka for sure.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 3, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve completely lost track of where all the Chuckas are. I saw Heidi Allen on a news bulletin last night and she was described as independent. I had thought she’d stayed, but couldn’t work out from what she was saying what her allegiance was.


Allen left TIG some time ago. Her rift with Soubry et al was over her desire to combine anti-Brexit forces with other parties (a la Brecon) for the Euros, which was heresy to the Tiggers.  There are rumours she's looking to join the Lib Dems but the local party won't welcome her.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 3, 2019)

karanight said:


> You'll notice if you can manage to read the whole post that I didn't say what you inferred
> It wasn't a blatant attempt to divert anyones attention. It was a blatant attempt to gain your attention and get you to actually read the post before commenting


Course it was. Now fuck off.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 3, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> HoC sums these days are just too unpredictable, granted it only takes 1 Tory to suddenly develop a conscience (or take a payoff from the City) but there are 16 Independents and 5 Chuka's, I can't see them voting for the Govt but they only have to abstain to make getting rid of him impossible.
> On the bright side I think the DUP are cooling towards him, If what it takes to deliver Brexit is Irish Re-unification then Boris will chuck the DUP under the bus in a heartbeat and I suspect Foster might have just realised that.


The official Parliamentary page of the current state of play...
Current State of the Parties
Remembering to take account of:

the 7 Shinners (who obviously don't vote)
the 1 Speaker (DNV)
the 3 Deputy (2 Lab & 1 Con) speakers (DNV)
= 639 voting MPs = minimum working majority = 320

So, with 311 tory MPs (- 1 Dep. Speaker) 310
+ 10 DUP 
Johnson now has no effective majority over the combined opposition.

Although I'm happy to stand corrected if anyone can see an error in this calculation.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 3, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Allen left TIG some time ago. Her rift with Soubry et al was over her desire to combine anti-Brexit forces with other parties (a la Brecon) for the Euros, which was heresy to the Tiggers.  There are rumours she's looking to join the Lib Dems but the local party won't welcome her.


Thanks. I’m sorry if I gave the impression that I was _interested_...


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2019)

I know that there is good principled reason for Sinn Fean not to take their seats, but is there not an argument at this point that the needs of the constituency they represent really quite outweigh this principle?  They have the opportunity to bring down a DUP-supported Tory government!


----------



## binka (Aug 3, 2019)

They could all resign their seats to allow 7 anti Brexit independents to be returned in by elections just to bring down the government, then they could stand again in the general election that follows.


----------



## FiFi (Aug 3, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I know that there is good principled reason for Sinn Fean not to take their seats, but is there not an argument at this point that the needs of the constituency they represent really quite outweigh this principle?  They have the opportunity to bring down a DUP-supported Tory government!


There was a discussion on Today this mornng about this subject. The Sinn Fean rep was definately not going for it. Which is not suprising, considering their history and political principles.


----------



## belboid (Aug 3, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I know that there is good principled reason for Sinn Fean not to take their seats, but is there not an argument at this point that the needs of the constituency they represent really quite outweigh this principle?  They have the opportunity to bring down a DUP-supported Tory government!


The 'New IRA' would love them to do that, it'd be a great boost for them.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2019)

FiFi said:


> There was a discussion on Today this mornng about this subject. The Sinn Fean rep was definately not going for it. Which is not suprising, considering their history and political principles.


I can respect that to a point but if it means the DUP get their way, that seems like a Pyrrhic victory at best.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2019)

belboid said:


> The 'New IRA' would love them to do that, it'd be a great boost for them.


That’s a fair point.  

I’m not sure what the answer is, but the absolutism of both sides in NI is bloody infuriating at times.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 3, 2019)

SF taking seats or standing aside for remain independents would be... a bad idea


----------



## FiFi (Aug 3, 2019)

kabbes said:


> I can respect that to a point but if it means the DUP get their way, that seems like a Pyrrhic victory at best.


I know, its the old problem of one issue bumping up against another. There is also the political concern that they could be called waverers, or even hypocritical if they do change their stance.


----------



## karanight (Aug 3, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Course it was. Now fuck off.


OK


----------



## 2hats (Aug 3, 2019)

binka said:


> They could all resign their seats to allow 7 anti Brexit independents to be returned in by elections just to bring down the government, then they could stand again in the general election that follows.


Fintan O'Toole writing in the Irish Times yesterday suggested such.


----------



## binka (Aug 3, 2019)

2hats said:


> Fintan O'Toole


Good lad, very erudite


----------



## binka (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyway do Sinn Fein even want to stop Brexit at this point? Seems like a possible way of expediting Irish reunification so why try and stop it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2019)

110 days


----------



## extra dry (Aug 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Everyone else has adopted that as their Internet persona, you're (almost) alone here in having that as your genuine personality



Ohhh that is rather cruel, but accurate


----------



## MrSki (Aug 4, 2019)

I wonder if he knows how much a pint of milk is?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 4, 2019)

He was asked what the living wage is not the min wage - the london LW is £10.90. Nationally it's £9 - both of which can be called at or around £10 an hour. She then quoted the much lower min wage at him. you're people want to trip him up on accuracy - be accurate in your trap-laying ffs. The tweeter is a Canary contributor so probably isn't that bothered either.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> He was asked what the living wage is not the min wage - the london LW is £10.90. Nationally it's £9 - both of which can be called at or around £10 an hour. She then quoted the much lower min wage at him. you're people want to trip him up on accuracy - be accurate in your trap-laying ffs. The tweeter is a Canary contributor so probably isn't that bothered either.



The government re-named the 'national minimum wage', for those 25 & over, to the 'national living wage' some time ago, and it's £8.21 ph. 

National Minimum Wage and National Living Wage rates.


----------



## iona (Aug 4, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> He was asked what the living wage is not the min wage - the london LW is £10.90. Nationally it's £9 - both of which can be called at or around £10 an hour. She then quoted the much lower min wage at him. you're people want to trip him up on accuracy - be accurate in your trap-laying ffs. The tweeter is a Canary contributor so probably isn't that bothered either.



Did they ask about national living wage or just living wage / real living wage? (Not watching vid while I'm on train) Minimum wage for over 25s is called the national living wage now.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 4, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The government re-named the 'national minimum wage', for those 25 & over, to the 'national living wage' some time ago, and it's £8.21 ph.
> 
> National Minimum Wage and National Living Wage rates.


Balls   i took that off the 2018-19 figures.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 4, 2019)

iona said:


> Did they ask about national living wage or just living wage / real living wage? (Not watching vid while I'm on train) Minimum wage for over 25s is called the national living wage now.


It is only an 8 second clip so cannot comment on wider context, but the the question specifically referred to the 'living wage' not the 'national living wage'.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 4, 2019)

iona said:


> Did they ask about national living wage or just living wage / real living wage? (Not watching vid while I'm on train) Minimum wage for over 25s is called the national living wage now.


Yes, see post above yours. The actual question was just living wage' not NLW.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2019)

109 days


----------



## xenon (Aug 4, 2019)

Is that 109 days or 109 national living days though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2019)

xenon said:


> Is that 109 days or 109 national living days though?


Yes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Aug 4, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



A distant relative of mine started Chester Zoo. I’m not into zoos myself by the way. But i was saying to a mate that my least favourite animal there was the chimpanzee, our closest genetic relative (i remember seeing the alpha chimp battering the door to the enclosure lunch came out off and screaming at it because it was a bit late (and all the followers joining in)). He said ‘they remind you of human beings too much, don’t they?'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 5, 2019)

108 days...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

106 days


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2019)

Ming said:


> A distant relative of mine started Chester Zoo. I’m not into zoos myself by the way. But i was saying to a mate that my least favourite animal there was the chimpanzee, our closest genetic relative (i remember seeing the alpha chimp battering the door to the enclosure lunch came out off and screaming at it because it was a bit late (and all the followers joining in)). He said ‘they remind you of human beings too much, don’t they?'.



Queen Victoria is reported to have objected to an Orang Utan at London Zoo on similar grounds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Queen Victoria is reported to have objected to an Orang Utan at London Zoo on similar grounds.



https://ncse.com/files/pub/evolution/Excerpt--archipelago.pdf


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2019)

105 days


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

104 days


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 104 days



until what guv'nor?


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

?


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

Well that was good.

104 days. The pickster in fine form. He knows the future don't you know.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

104 days


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

what does that pertain to I wonder!


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

2 days


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

Humberto said:


> until what guv'nor?


Before editor merged the Johnson threads there was one i posted saying bj would be out within four months. As you'd know I had said if you read the thread.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 9, 2019)

Well, here's a spicy meatball:

Boris Johnson would squat in No 10 and 'won't quit if MPs bring down government'

El Bojo Maximo plans to defy any vote of no confidence and hole up in Downing Street regardless of any commons vote. I was going to type "can he do that", but I suppose he can.

"These rebels are mewling kittens who will taste blood instead of milk". And post-Brexit Britain is to become a major banana exporter.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 9, 2019)

Never thought I'd say this but send in the bailiffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Never thought I'd say this but send in the bailiffs


sod the bailiffs let the sas earn their pay


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)

they'd soon roust johnson out, dead or alive


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Well, here's a spicy meatball:
> 
> Boris Johnson would squat in No 10 and 'won't quit if MPs bring down government'
> 
> ...


Big John countered that he would send Corbyn in a taxi to wrest governance directly from the Queen. Something along those lines anyway.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 9, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Big John countered that he would send Corbyn in a taxi to wrest governance directly from the Queen. Something along those lines anyway.


Yeah, like you said. A taxi. That must be it. Yes.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 180208
> they'd soon roust johnson out, dead or alive


"Ve vill cut off your johnson, und stamp on it und squish it".


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2019)

103 days


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 103 days



...of Sodom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> ...of Sodom.


The thread *should* have been called 120 days of sod 'im


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 11, 2019)

More prisons, hurray. Works a treat in the US, right?

What a sickening admission of defeat. Can’t offer people opportunities, respect or fund activities to divert them from trouble, just the more costly option of incarceration. Hold them under until they stop breathing. Can’t do any better, can’t think bigger. Hopeless cunt tories.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2019)

102 days


----------



## A380 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## FiFi (Aug 11, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> More prisons, hurray. Works a treat in the US, right?
> 
> What a sickening admission of defeat. Can’t offer people opportunities, respect or fund activities to divert them from trouble, just the more costly option of incarceration. Hold them under until they stop breathing. Can’t do any better, can’t think bigger. Hopeless cunt tories.



Forget investing in decent Probation or rehabilition services (and don't get m started on lack of mental health provision), just go straight to more imprisionment!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The thread *should* have been called 120 days of sod 'im


It was a very clever title and it's a shame that the consensus amongst the moderators was that it should be binned and never spoken of again.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 11, 2019)

FiFi said:


> Forget investing in decent Probation or rehabilition services (and don't get m started on lack of mental health provision), just go straight to more imprisionment!



Many psychiatric hospitals are like prisons - they're certainly nothing like hospitals. I've known of people who've gone in, been so seriously and severely abused, that they felt the only way they could avoid being sectioned again was to off themselves. This country hasn't given a fuck about mental health for decades…


----------



## Gaia (Aug 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you should remind yourself of what i've been saying for a long time now, namely that the uk won't in fact leave the eu and i envisage this being resolved through some withdrawal of article 50, most likely following a general election.



I wish I had your optimism, PM… Brexit fucking terrifies me. I only get £600 a month and I am, for all intents and purposes, homeless. No deal will definitely ensure I'm trapped here forever. Not sure about the GE, though, Corbyn's even less popular than Johnson (and the thought of a Corbyn government fills me with as much dread as BJ - sorry, ABdePJ - becoming PM did…does). 

And as of yesterday, the pound is at parity with the euro*, and trading at its lowest rate since whenever with the dollar ($1.20) and so, as some have been quick to point out on Twatter, we have, effectively, joined the euro. 

*According to XE, it's rallied a little - now €1.0737, hasn't changed against the dollar, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2019)

Gaia said:


> I wish I had your optimism, PM… Brexit fucking terrifies me. I only get £600 a month and I am, for all intents and purposes, homeless. No deal will definitely ensure I'm trapped here forever. Not sure about the GE, though, Corbyn's even less popular than Johnson (and the thought of a Corbyn government fills me with as much dread as BJ - sorry, ABdePJ - becoming PM did…does).
> 
> And as of yesterday, the pound is at parity with the euro*, and trading at its lowest rate since whenever with the dollar ($1.20) and so, as some have been quick to point out on Twatter, we have, effectively, joined the euro.
> 
> *According to XE, it's rallied a little - now €1.0737, hasn't changed against the dollar, though.


It isn't optimism, I simply believe none of our crop of politicians has there wherewithal to extricate the UK from the eu without collapsing the economy and indeed the union. The American Congress are making noises that they won't approve any trade agreement if Ireland negatively affected. So it isn't your actual optimism but imo a realistic assessment of the situation.


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> It isn't optimism, I simply believe none of our crop of politicians has there wherewithal to extricate the UK from the eu without collapsing the economy and indeed the union. The American Congress are making noises that they won't approve any trade agreement if Ireland negatively affected. So it isn't your actual optimism but imo a realistic assessment of the situation.


I agree with all that, but reckon the current apology for a government is incapable of working out that Brexit would be inadvisable in those circs.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> It isn't optimism, I simply believe none of our crop of politicians has there wherewithal to extricate the UK from the eu without collapsing the economy and indeed the union. The American Congress are making noises that they won't approve any trade agreement if Ireland negatively affected. So it isn't your actual optimism but imo a realistic assessment of the situation.



I completely agree. 

Why doesn't Johnson try something really radical? Revoke Article 50, then call a GE.


----------



## Argonia (Aug 11, 2019)

Because he doesn't want to revoke Article 50?


----------



## klang (Aug 11, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Yeah, like you said. A taxi. That must be it. Yes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Why doesn't Johnson try something really radical? Revoke Article 50, then call a GE.



Because that would destroy the Tories.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Because that would destroy the Tories.



And... ?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Because he doesn't want to revoke Article 50?



Yep.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> And... ?



Politics. 

You don't become a party leader & PM, to then destroy the party & hand over the PM job to Corbyn.


----------



## FiFi (Aug 11, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Many psychiatric hospitals are like prisons - they're certainly nothing like hospitals. I've known of people who've gone in, been so seriously and severely abused, that they felt the only way they could avoid being sectioned again was to off themselves. This country hasn't given a fuck about mental health for decades…



I agree, some insitutions are not fit for purpose. I'm very sorry for your acquaintances experiences. We need a hugh investment in community mental health services to help prevent further abuses.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Politics.
> 
> You don't become a party leader & PM, to then destroy the party & hand over the PM job to Corbyn.



I'm not certain that Corbyn would be elected. The eternal frictions within the party are getting worse, McDonnell (who I must say is looking increasingly deranged), directly contradicting Corbyn re a second Scottish referendum for example.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Politics.
> 
> You don't become a party leader & PM, to then destroy the party & hand over the PM job to Corbyn.


You say that but...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm not certain that Corbyn would be elected. The eternal frictions within the party are getting worse, McDonnell (who I must say is looking increasingly deranged), directly contradicting Corbyn re a second Scottish referendum for example.



Oh, come on mate, if Johnson revoked Article 50 after promising Brexit on 31st Oct., and went for a GE, he would be dead meat, the party would fall apart, and a Labour/SNP government would be in power.

The only 2 reasons the Tories elected Johnson as leader was (1) get us out of the EU & destroy the Brexit Party, and (2) thereafter their best chance of winning a majority after a GE.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You say that but...



I should have included 'deliberately' in that post.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, come on mate, if Johnson revoked Article 50 after promising Brexit on 31st Oct., and went for a GE, he would be dead meat, the party would fall apart, and a Labour/SNP government would be in power.
> 
> The only 2 reasons the Tories elected Johnson as leader was (1) get us out of the EU & destroy the Brexit Party, and (2) thereafter their best chance of winning a majority after a GE.



One can hope, or perhaps it is more a dream. I will predict though, we won't be out at the end of October.

Oh, BTW WTF have you been up to in Worthing?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Oh, BTW WTF have you been up to in Worthing?





Sasaferrato said:


> Oh, BTW WTF have you been up to in Worthing?



You mean the chemical incident on the beach that left people vomiting? 

Nowt to do with me, gov.

Something similiar happened a year or two ago, along the coast in East Sussex (Hastings & Eastbourne), nothing was proven, but the suggestion was it was (a) a ship dumping shit offshore, or (b) pollution blown across from France.


----------



## andysays (Aug 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Politics.
> 
> You don't become a party leader & PM, to then destroy the party & hand over the PM job to Corbyn.


Give the man a chance, he's only had the job a couple of weeks


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2019)

101 days


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Many psychiatric hospitals are like prisons - they're certainly nothing like hospitals. I've known of people who've gone in, been so seriously and severely abused, that they felt the only way they could avoid being sectioned again was to off themselves. This country hasn't given a fuck about mental health for decades…



Privatisation/private bed provision made a bad thing worse. Secure wings used to run at about 1 suicide per year each. Now, it's almost 4. Scarily under-staffed, often with people with the minimum nursing qualifications that can be got away with, and with the only psychiatric access a psych nurse, and a doctor "on call".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 12, 2019)

Am I the only one finding Diane Abbott attacking the twat as to how he'll fund these extra coppers a little, err, ironic?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Am I the only one finding Diane Abbott attacking the twat as to how he'll fund these extra coppers a little, err, ironic?


yes


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yes



Surely you haven't forgotten...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Surely you haven't forgotten...



yes, i know you don't like diane abbott, you've made that abundantly clear over the last two years.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, i know you don't like diane abbott, you've made that abundantly clear over the last two years.



I have? I think you have mistaken me for another poster.

I may have laughed at her at the time, but I've not mentioned it again until today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I have? I think you have mistaken me for another poster.
> 
> I may have laughed at her at the time, but I've not mentioned it again until today.


of course you haven't


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> of course you haven't



I quick search finds just 3 posts, before today, from me poking fun at her maths in 2 years.

Despite not expressing my views before about her on here, you are right I don't like her, she's a massive fucking hypocrite for sending her son to a public school, whilst attacking others for doing what she did.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I quick search finds just 3 posts, before today, from me poking fun at her maths in 2 years.
> 
> Despite not expressing my views before about her on here, you are right I don't like her, she's a massive fucking hypocrite for sending her son to a public school, whilst attacking others for doing what she did.


yeh. class war were on the case 15 or more years ago. attack her for the hypocrisy, not for being unwell in an interview.


London Calling - The newsletter of Class War - UK Indymedia


----------



## A380 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2019)

99 days


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2019)

_I got 99 problems but being a half-competent human being ain't one._


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2019)

This may not be solely at Johnson's door, but Im happy for him to take the rap for this. He needs cash seeing as he will waste so much
Opinion: Why has Europe abandoned Uganda and the 2 million refugees it hosts?


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 15, 2019)

A380 said:


> View attachment 180653


The four little pigs


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2019)

97 days


----------



## jakejb79 (Aug 18, 2019)

Thirty years on, nothing has changed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2019)

95 days


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 18, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Surely you haven't forgotten...



one shit interview conducted by a heavily biased right wing wanker of a wanker tells me very little


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> one shit interview conducted by a heavily biased right wing wanker of a wanker tells me very little



I'm sure I remember an equivalent featuring Johnson getting hauled over the coals about forgotten figures, by James O'Brien I think. Oddly, that isn't cited nearly as often as Abbott's version.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 18, 2019)

stavros said:


> I'm sure I remember an equivalent featuring Johnson getting hauled over the coals about forgotten figures, by James O'Brien I think. Oddly, that isn't cited nearly as often as Abbott's version.


Something about 350 million I shoudl think


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 19, 2019)

94 days


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 20, 2019)

93 days


----------



## Argonia (Aug 20, 2019)

Being ruled by these old Etonians is a fucking drag.


----------



## Ming (Aug 21, 2019)

I wonder if he’ll keep his word?
Boris Johnson will make TV apology if Brexit triggers recession


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 21, 2019)

Ming said:


> I wonder if he’ll keep his word?
> Boris Johnson will make TV apology if Brexit triggers recession


So that's OK then.


----------



## Ming (Aug 21, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> So that's OK then.


...yeah as long as it’s really sincere.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 22, 2019)

Sure there's a sword somewhere around parliament.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 22, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Sure there's a sword somewhere around parliament.



if not there's a massive mace to bash him with.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2019)

91 days


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2019)

Ming said:


> I wonder if he’ll keep his word?
> Boris Johnson will make TV apology if Brexit triggers recession


I think it would be more fitting if we scooped his eyes out with a water cannon


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 22, 2019)

Ming said:


> I wonder if he’ll keep his word?
> Boris Johnson will make TV apology if Brexit triggers recession



He probably means it.

I'm not sure he knows what an apology actually is though.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 22, 2019)

fuckin love boris the bendy bus slayer  GOAT.


----------



## Ming (Aug 22, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He probably means it.
> 
> I'm not sure he knows what an apology actually is though.


The thing is i suspect becoming PM was, for him, a bucket list thing. Y’know like you or i might like to visit Florence or do a bungee jump in NZ. I’ve got this impression of him on the day he walked into number 10, swiping the red boxes off his nice new desk, putting his feet on it, leaning back in his nice new chair (hands behind his head) and letting out a long satisfied sigh. Maybe then calling his nice new PA for some finger rolls and a pot of tea (maybe a glass of a nice Speyside like Winston (tee fucking hee)). 
I suppose in a round about way i’m saying he might not take the job, or the consequences of his decisions in it, too seriously. BULLER! BULLER! BULLER!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2019)

on teh tweeter


----------



## andysays (Aug 23, 2019)

Ming said:


> ...I’ve got this impression of him on the day he walked into number 10, swiping the red boxes off his nice new desk, *putting his feet on it*, leaning back in his nice new chair (hands behind his head) and letting out a long satisfied sigh...


Funnily enough

Did Boris Johnson put his foot in it in talks with Macron?


> A photo of Boris Johnson sticking his foot on a table during talks in Paris with the French president triggered unflattering comments on social media.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2019)

andysays said:


> Funnily enough
> 
> Did Boris Johnson put his foot in it in talks with Macron?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 23, 2019)

It's not what it appears to be. *somewhat disappointed*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2019)

90 days, a quarter of his time has elapsed


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2019)

MrSki said:


>



What's actually going on there is Johnson has demanded Macron shine his shoes


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2019)

His visit is been taken seriously.






Captions please.


----------



## andysays (Aug 23, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not what it appears to be. *somewhat disappointed*



Yeah, the original article I linked to explained that, but it's 100% believable that Johnson *would *put his feet on an antique table, otherwise it wouldn't work so well as a story.


----------



## Ming (Aug 23, 2019)

andysays said:


> Funnily enough
> 
> Did Boris Johnson put his foot in it in talks with Macron?


Well he is an ignorant ill mannered cunt.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 23, 2019)

MrSki said:


> His visit is been taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He then said an amendment...with with a slight review of the...the Irish backstop...while kicking Bon aparts Foot stool.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 23, 2019)

MrSki said:


> His visit is been taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merkel: "Mein Gott!!! Johnson is ein Große fotze!"

Macron: Muttley-like sniggering.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 23, 2019)

Obviously Johnson a cunt and I know it since came out that it was some sort of shit banter, but I'm all for disrespecting pricks like Macron. People should be throwing fucking shoes at his face


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 23, 2019)

In unlikely event I ever get a meeting with Macron I'm gonna wear a yellow vest and slash him


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Obviously Johnson a cunt and I know it since came out that it was some sort of shit banter, but I'm all for disrespecting pricks like Macron. People should be throwing fucking shoes at his face


Only after stamping the nefandous Johnson to a well deserved death


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 23, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Only after stamping the nefandous Johnson to a well deserved death


Crush them both with tons of shoes like when farmers get done by massive bales of hay


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 24, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> In unlikely event I ever get a meeting with Macron I'm gonna wear a yellow vest and slash him


That's not very respectful PT. 


> But Macron did not let matters rest there. Admonishing the junior high school student, he said: “You’re here, at an official ceremony and you should behave. You can play the fool but today it’s the Marseillaise, the Chant des Partisans [French Resistance song], so you call me ‘Mister President’ or ‘sir’. Ok? There you go.”


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> 'But Macron did not let matters rest there. Admonishing the junior high school student, he said: “You’re here, at an official ceremony and you should behave. You can play the fool but today it’s the Marseillaise, the Chant des Partisans [French Resistance song], so you call me ‘Mister President’ or ‘sir’. Ok? There you go.”'



I can't help hoping he said similar to Johnson after their meeting for the cameras.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 25, 2019)

Really hoping that member of hotel staff is actually giving them the wanker hand gesture behind their backs!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 25, 2019)

Did Boris hold Trump's hand - to help him down those amazing stairs!


----------



## extra dry (Aug 25, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Really hoping that member of hotel staff is actually giving them the wanker hand gesture behind their backs!
> 
> View attachment 182008


Boris demostrating the depth of his bullshit he is willing to do for America.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Really hoping that member of hotel staff is actually giving them the wanker hand gesture behind their backs!
> 
> View attachment 182008



What a garish and gaudy rug that is, looking wholly out of keeping with its environment.

The carpet's OK mind.


----------



## gosub (Aug 25, 2019)

I hope if the British delegation got stuff done in the last hour.  Slight taint, but a fantastic afternoon of cricket.
Dinner should be interesting.  I wonder if Prince Willem Alexander's tree money will come up given the guest list.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 25, 2019)

I know I shouldn't post tweets and all that....but....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Really hoping that member of hotel staff is actually giving them the wanker hand gesture behind their backs!
> 
> View attachment 182008



Trump really does have tiny hands, compared to Johnson.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 26, 2019)

By the blank expression on his face T rump pondered why all the staff spoke French and not Spainish.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Trump really does have tiny hands, compared to Johnson.


You're saying that, despite being equally big cunts, our Johnson's gotta a bigger Johnson than their Johnson?


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2019)

The headline writes itself as Johnson revealed as telling untruths over porky pies.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2019)

brogdale said:


> You're saying that, despite being equally big cunts, our Johnson's gotta a bigger Johnson than their Johnson?



No, I'm saying that Johnson's Johnson will look bigger when Trump is holding it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2019)

85 days


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 28, 2019)

Go long Nagant 7.62 options and hedge with a portfolio of shots to the Back of the head futures


----------



## elbows (Aug 28, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 85 days



He seems quite determined to beat your countdown!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2019)

elbows said:


> He seems quite determined to beat your countdown!


that's fine with me


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2019)

Trump claims Corbyn unlikely to succeed in no-confidence vote against 'great one' Boris Johnson


----------



## Ming (Aug 28, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Trump claims Corbyn unlikely to succeed in no-confidence vote against 'great one' Boris Johnson


He's right. The loonys have won.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2019)

Ming said:


> He's right. The loonys have won.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2019)

84 days


----------



## Tacit Apathy (Aug 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 84 days


Being new here, I can't tell - is this countdown tongue in cheek, like "oh shit look how little time we have left" or genuinely celebratory, as in "fucking yes, look how little time we have left!"

This board is taking some getting my head around haha.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2019)

Tacit Apathy said:


> Being new here, I can't tell - is this countdown tongue in cheek, like "oh shit look how little time we have left" or genuinely celebratory, as in "fucking yes, look how little time we have left!"
> 
> This board is taking some getting my head around haha.


this thread is a mess. there were a number of boris johnson threads which were merged, one of which was my '120 days of sod 'im: the brief and disastrous administration of boris johnson'. it's my belief that he will be out of the way well before christmas. i said 120 days, of which but 84 remain.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 29, 2019)

Tacit Apathy said:


> Being new here, I can't tell - is this countdown tongue in cheek, like "oh shit look how little time we have left" or genuinely celebratory, as in "fucking yes, look how little time we have left!"
> 
> This board is taking some getting my head around haha.



I think there's an element of sarcasm to it, combined with gallows humour.

That's the board anyway. As for the countdown, who knows?


----------



## Ming (Aug 29, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think there's an element of sarcasm to it, combined with gallows humour.
> 
> That's the board anyway. As for the countdown, who knows?


I thought it was the count down to Christmas.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 29, 2019)

Ming said:


> I thought it was the count down to Christmas.


TBF, I think BJ's defenestration is rather more significant than Christmas!


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 29, 2019)

Here in Spain the shut-down of Parliament has been quite widely covered. Both on TV, and on the web, the coverage has heavily featured a Lambeth UNISON banner amid the protests. Chuffed, coz I used to be in Lambeth UNISON!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2019)

Ming said:


> I thought it was the count down to Christmas.


that countdown has started, i have already seen malteser reindeer in the shops


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2019)

existentialist said:


> TBF, I think BJ's defenestration is rather more significant than Christmas!


on the first day of christmas 
my true love sent to me
boris johnson's head in a box


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 29, 2019)

Christmas is coming
The rich are getting fat
Please stick a dagger
In Johnson's back


----------



## MrSki (Aug 29, 2019)

Tacit Apathy said:


> Being new here,



30 odd posts on your first day.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2019)

MrSki said:


> 30 odd posts on your first day.


That's nothing. 155 in my first two


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Christmas is coming
> The rich are getting fat
> Please stick a dagger
> In Johnson's back


So here it merry xmas
Everybody's having fun
Look to the future now
And kill Boris Johnson with a gun


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 29, 2019)

Christmas time
Piano wire's just fine
Johnson is covered
In a pile of quick lime


----------



## Libertad (Aug 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> So here it merry xmas
> Everybody's having fun
> Look to the future now
> And kill Boris Johnson with a gun



The 'Boris' is unnessary, the last line would scan better with its omission.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2019)

Libertad said:


> The 'Boris' is unnessary, the last line would scan better with its omission.


the world would be better with him out of commission


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2019)

You better watch out
You better not cry
You better not pout
I'm telling you why
Big Boris is coming to town


----------



## Tacit Apathy (Aug 30, 2019)

MrSki said:


> 30 odd posts on your first day.


No point joining if you're not intending to pull your weight, eh?


S☼I said:


> That's nothing. 155 in my first two


Show off


----------



## Teaboy (Aug 30, 2019)

I've just been looking into this pretty massive tax cut that Johnson has promised for higher earners.  Earnings over £46,350 to £150k are currently taxed at 40%.  He is proposing to move the banding up from £46,350 up to £80k.   I reckon (though my Friday maths may be wrong) that means best part of £7k a year extra straight into the sky rocket for anyone earning £80k or above.  That's massive and going to cost the country crazy amounts of money.  Its strange how the country can suddenly afford things like this when they are the beneficiary.

Pertaining to nothing but the annual salary for a UK MP is £79,468.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 30, 2019)

Monster (twat) deploying his one electoral tactic ...monster blame-game


----------



## oryx (Aug 30, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Monster (twat) deploying his one electoral tactic ...monster blame-game
> 
> View attachment 182509



He will blame his opponents, or those stereotypes beloved of the right-wing media - Bungling Brussels Bureaucrats - when it all goes tits up.

His reasons for suspending Parliament are about as convincing as a penguin dressing up as a chicken by putting a rubber glove on its head.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 30, 2019)

Interesting ...

No 10 resets staff discipline as adviser is sacked

maybe some (unfair) rolling heads ?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 30, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I've just been looking into this pretty massive tax cut that Johnson has promised for higher earners.  Earnings over £46,350 to £150k are currently taxed at 40%.  He is proposing to move the banding up from £46,350 up to £80k.   I reckon (though my Friday maths may be wrong) that means best part of £7k a year extra straight into the sky rocket for anyone earning £80k or above.  That's massive and going to cost the country crazy amounts of money.  Its strange how the country can suddenly afford things like this when they are the beneficiary.
> 
> Pertaining to nothing but the annual salary for a UK MP is £79,468.


The banding for NI will go up at the same time, so the effective saving is something like 10% rather than 20%, ie. more like £3,500.  Your point still stands but might as well get the maths right.

Mind you, anybody getting their income from their investments rather than a pay packet isn’t paying any NI at all...


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 30, 2019)

MrSki said:


>



i'm with "fucking cunt", you?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 30, 2019)

kabbes said:


> The banding for NI will go up at the same time, so the effective saving is something like 10% rather than 20%, ie. more like £3,500.  Your point still stands but might as well get the maths right.
> 
> Mind you, anybody getting their income from their investments rather than a pay packet isn’t paying any NI at all...


What's the NIC proposal, 12% up to the 80k instead of 50k or something?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 31, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What's the NIC proposal, 12% up to the 80k instead of 50k or something?


Yes, the upper earnings threshold would be raised in line with the upper tax band to keep them aligned.  So the corridor from 45k to 80k would have an effective marginal rate including NIC of 32% rather than the current 42%.

It’s definitely worth noting, though, that those obtaining income independently from work don’t pay NIC.  This means the proposed change is a big benefit in particular to wealthy pensioners and others that live off their ownership of capital — dividends, rent etc.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## philosophical (Sep 2, 2019)

The thing about a dog (great animals) is they bring out the inner fascist in some people 'sit', 'stay', 'fetch' 've ask as qwestyions'. Perfect for a bastard like Johnson.
Larry the cat can't be as easily controlled.
Cats are great animals too.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You better watch out
> You better not cry
> You better not pout
> I'm telling you why
> Big Boris is coming to town


You scumbag you magott,
You cheap lousy Boris.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> You scumbag you magott,
> You cheap lousy Boris.


you scumbag you maggie
you cheap lousy boris


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 2, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you scumbag you maggie
> you cheap lousy boris


Tung dynasty, eh? You impress me.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 2, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> You scumbag you magott,
> You cheap lousy Boris.


You stole my brexit when I first found you

I kept it with me babe, I put it with my own, can't deal with all that remoan, I built my lies around you...


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 2, 2019)

If my life must be ruined by Tory dinocunts, I'd like their leader to at least have better fucking hair than mine


----------



## andysays (Sep 2, 2019)

*BREAKING PM announcement set for 18:00 BST*


> Boris Johnson is expected to address the nation outside No 10 at 18:00 BST, setting out the choices facing MPs


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 2, 2019)

May did this about 10 times though, and I stood by the TV ready for her to resign/call an election/break down live on air, and every time she just came out and said 'Brexit means Brexit' or some other similar vague bollocks, and then walked back in. Fucking timewaster.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 2, 2019)

Whats the odds on it being about the puppy?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 2, 2019)

Larry the cat has resigned & moved out.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 3, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


>



Mrs Dess, "That is so true. It's my earworm now."

(She really should dig out her old log in)


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

from the beeb coverage, it looks like our erstwhile pm is trying to bully parliament; making threats and so on.

this is making me more anxious than ever ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

79 days...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> 79 days...


Wondering if you've been wildly 'optimistic' today.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

Guy Fawkes and his mob tried to destroy parliament and failed; look where it got them.
Arguably, Johnson has destroyed parliament and the 5th is on the horizon Lewes Bonfire Night Celebrations | Bonfire Night Lewes, November 5th


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Wondering if you've been wildly 'optimistic' today.


i'm beginning to think i've been unusually pessimistic


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm beginning to think i've been unusually pessimistic


Indeed.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

So...bottler Johnson is never gonna chuck out 20 of his own MPs, is he?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2019)

He didn't do terribly well in Parliament today.  Bluster but not much substance, the cunt.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2019)

Bluster is the norm, is it not.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Bluster is the norm, is it not.


True, but he seemed particularly on the back foot which is good.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> True, but he seemed particularly on the back foot which is good.


He was on his arse.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

Almost capsized, in fact.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Almost capsized, in fact.



Boat happy?


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 3, 2019)

8ball said:


> Boat happy?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> He was on his arse.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> View attachment 183092



I’ve really no idea what that means.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 3, 2019)

8ball said:


> I’ve really no idea what that means.


Its almost as if someone is wanking themselves stupid in No 10.  Surely Blond Cunt isn't doing that?  I feel sick.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 3, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Its almost as if someone is wanking themselves stupid in No 10.  Surely Blond Cunt isn't doing that?  I feel sick.



I meant the picture..


----------



## elbows (Sep 3, 2019)

I stuck it in this thread because of the last line.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 3, 2019)

['


8ball said:


> I’ve really no idea what that means.


Excited.

The mere mention of 'boat happy' takes me back to THAT thread.


----------



## chilango (Sep 3, 2019)

Has a PM ever had a worse start?

First day in the Commons as PM and he loses his majority, and then loses his first vote.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks like Pickman's was exaggerating with his 120 days estimate...


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

lost by 27 votes ...

wonder when he'll spit out the toothing soother ?


----------



## belboid (Sep 3, 2019)

chilango said:


> Has a PM ever had a worse start?
> 
> First day in the Commons as PM and he loses his majority, and then loses his first vote.


Pitt the Younger.  Lost his first vote. Lost a VONC, but refused to resign. Government lasted a mere 17 years.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 3, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> lost by 27 votes ...
> 
> wonder when he'll spit out the toothing soother ?



apparently has now carried out his threat to remove the whip from 21 rebels
(with 0 majority and a possible VONC how is that logical ???)


----------



## A380 (Sep 3, 2019)

TCABDPJ’s hearts not in is it. You could see it in his face at the dispatch box. Like most privileged bullies he hasn’t the wind for a proper stand up fight.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 4, 2019)

chilango said:


> Has a PM ever had a worse start?
> 
> First day in the Commons as PM and he loses his majority, and then loses his first vote.



For a while now, it’s been like an Etonian drinking club’s competition to win the “worst PM ever” award.

Lord only knows how the next one is going to up the ante.


----------



## chilango (Sep 4, 2019)

8ball said:


> For a while now, it’s been like an Etonian drinking club’s competition to win the “worst PM ever” award.
> 
> Lord only knows how the next one is going to up the ante.




Nah, they wouldn't have let a girl join in.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 4, 2019)

Does not look so Jovial now.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 4, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Does not look so Jovial now.




That's his real face.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 4, 2019)

The HoC can be undignified at times, but last night pretty much took the biscuit.

Hope the delay bill passes ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2019)

the max  number of days johnson has to remain in office.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Does not look so Jovial now.


he's only been leader a few weeks but they have etched themselves as years onto his face


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 4, 2019)

Boris Johnson swears during PMQs after day of historic defeat


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

Came across as a limited, monomaniacal, evasive, blustercunt in PMQs.
Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Came across as a limited, monomaniacal, evasive, blustercunt in PMQs.
> Who'd have thunk it?


it's beautiful


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 4, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Does not look so Jovial now.



Heart attack or stroke waiting to happen


----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2019)

I liked it when his mistakenly blabbed out that he did want a General Election, just after repeating 18 times that he didn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2019)

brogdale said:


> I liked it when his mistakenly blabbed out that he did want a General Election, just after repeating 18 times that he didn't.


the truth will out


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Heart attack or stroke waiting to happen


what can we do to hurry it along?


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 4, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Heart attack or stroke waiting to happen


Hopefully not, it's nice to watch him suffer.


----------



## stdP (Sep 4, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> what can we do to hurry it along?



Make him take an ATOS medical.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 4, 2019)

His friends in that other place are having fun with The Delay Bill
The Lords gear up for a battle over no-deal bill


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2019)

sir nicholas soames MP (ex conservative) -

“I have always believed that the referendum result must be honoured, and indeed I voted for the withdrawal agreement on every occasion it has been presented to the House, which is more than can be said for my right honourable friend the prime minister, the leader of the House and other members of the cabinet, whose serial disloyalty has been such an inspiration to so many of us.”


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2019)

Thought Jeremy Hunt looked very well, happy & tanned in the commons yesterday.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Does not look so Jovial now.


"Face like a slapped arse"


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 5, 2019)

existentialist said:


> "Face like a slapped arse"


Boris resting face.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2019)

How long Pickman's model ?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 5, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Does not look so Jovial now.




Checked google visually similar images 
This came up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 183245
> 
> How long Pickman's model ?


Max 77 days


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Sep 5, 2019)

I know it was written by a Sun sub editor- but surely there now needs to be a campaign to get the moniker ‘Flaccid Johnson ‘ into wide circulation.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2019)

Hasn't taken long for the flaccid blustercunt to go full-fatch mad.

"Downing Street is briefing this morning that it considers today to be the first day of the general election campaign. Boris Johnson is making a regional visit, and this afternoon he will be making a speech, and taking questions from journalists."


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Hasn't taken long for the flaccid blustercunt to go full-fatch mad.
> 
> "Downing Street is briefing this morning that it considers today to be the first day of the general election campaign. Boris Johnson is making a regional visit, and this afternoon he will be making a speech, and taking questions from journalists."


long story short: bj will be making a prat of himself again


----------



## elbows (Sep 5, 2019)

A380 said:


> I know it was written by a Sun sub editor- but surely there now needs to be a campaign to get the moniker ‘Flaccid Johnson ‘ into wide circulation.



Maybe as part of a double-act, with Rees-Mogg in the slouch image rebranded as Limp. This week, Limp & Flaccid explore the withdrawal method.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 5, 2019)

Boris Johnson announces second attempt to trigger election after humiliating week of defeats


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson announces second attempt to trigger election after humiliating week of defeats


it's the theresa may deal all over again


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 5, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson announces second attempt to trigger election after humiliating week of defeats



Ah, I was waiting for that.  Presumably this is the route which will just be a law to bypass FTPA and thus only require more than 50%.  If the vote goes ahead Labour can abstain this time.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 5, 2019)

LMAO check out this bunch of neeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 5, 2019)

Now this if fucking funny. 



> He spoke to the Telegraph in 2013 after Ed Miliband beat his brother David to the Labour leadership. It's fair to say his comments have not aged well.
> 
> "We don't do things that way, that's a very left-wing thing," he said.
> 
> "Only a socialist could do that to his brother, *only a socialist could regard familial ties as being so trivial as to shaft his own brother*...I mean, unbelievable. Only lefties can think like that...they see people as discrete agents devoid of ties to society or to each other, and that's how Stalin could murder 20 million people."



Boris Johnson's quote about Ed Miliband 'shafting' his brother has not aged well

#JoJohnsonShaftsBrother.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 5, 2019)

Jeff Robinson said:


> LMAO check out this bunch of neeks.




Are they singing "we want our party bags"


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't care how he goes, resigns, pushed out by peers, election, deselection but I propose the mother of all street party piss ups in parliament Square or similar when he does go.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 5, 2019)

There is a downside though, reckon if he falls on his arse early doors he'll knock the politician stuff on the head cos no chance of top job again. Might get a big paper/magazine or end up on fucking telly all the time


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2019)

He had a part time job on the Torygraph; that would suit quite nicely thank you.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 5, 2019)

Boris talking about giving the country a choice...standing in front of 2 rows of coppers. 
Saying parliament scuppered everything.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2019)

" I want to give this country a choice"...do I just leave politics or should I leave the country?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 5, 2019)

“I em, uh, em, no, you. You have the. What is it again? The right. No, wait. Let me get this straight. You have the right to remain. Um. Er. What is it?”

Oh give over. You know perfectly well what it is you mendacious phoney.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 5, 2019)

So..the cows in NI are Irish. And living in a united Ireland...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 5, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Boris talking about giving the country a choice...standing in front of 2 rows of coppers.
> Saying parliament scuppered everything.



Not coppers yet, recruits in training.

It's now focused on him & 4 in the front row, I admire the 2 on the extreme left & right holding it together, the one on the nearest left is as miserable as hell*, the one on the nearest right has been struggling not to crack-up. 

*ETA, she's given up & sat down.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 5, 2019)

Did I just see a policewoman faint from boredom directly behind Johnson while he blethered.This is a very good circus.


----------



## andysays (Sep 5, 2019)

Has he just said he'd rather be dead in a ditch than ask the EU for another extension?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 5, 2019)

andysays said:


> Has he just said he'd rather be dead in a ditch than ask the EU for another extension?



That can be easily arranged.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 5, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> That can be easily arranged.



Finally a policy of his we can all get behind.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 5, 2019)

andysays said:


> Has he just said he'd rather be dead in a ditch than ask the EU for another extension?


Good to think he's keeping all options open.

As an aside, its mad how knackered he looks and he's only been there for a fee weeks


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 5, 2019)

WATCH: Government 'stockpiling body bags' says doctor who advised over no-deal Brexit

*Government 'stockpiling body bags' says doctor who contributed to Yellowhammer*


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Is the cabinet stockpiling ditches, though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Is the cabinet stockpiling ditches, though?


You don't pile ditches 

The cabinet will dig their own graves, literally and figuratively


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You don't pile ditches


Good point. Although my grandad, whenever he stumbled, would say “who left that hole sticking up?”


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2019)

Today. Pence made an appearance too. Fuck all on the Beeb thou.

Pass me my Purdey Pickman's model & make sure there’s two in.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2019)

even the Mail have said his speech was bizarre and awful today.  'More Boris Yeltsin than Boris Johnson'


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 5, 2019)

All those coppers, and none of them went rogue....


----------



## andysays (Sep 5, 2019)

The West Yorkshire PCC has attacked Johnson for making a speech on front of those rows of police. 

I know the election campaign hasn't officially begun yet, but are there rules about using eg the police in that way once it has?


----------



## agricola (Sep 5, 2019)

andysays said:


> The West Yorkshire PCC has attacked Johnson for making a speech on front of those rows of police.
> 
> I know the election campaign hasn't officially begun yet, but are there rules about using eg the police in that way once it has?



In an election, absolutely.  There are also bits in the Code of Practice that require police officers not to take an active part in politics.  Given that he has tried to get an election yesterday, will try again on Monday, No.10 was briefing this afternoon that this was the first day of the campaign and he actually said during the speech "we want a General Election", whoever thought that it would be ok to allow this should really be required to explain their rationale.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 5, 2019)

"Rules are for other people, not me"


----------



## teqniq (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 5, 2019)

existentialist said:


> "Rules are for other people, not me"


"Rules are for toffs and bureaucrats, not me", is also how it might play.

_I know it doesn't make sense, but none of this makes sense._


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> even the Mail have said his speech was bizarre and awful today.  'More Boris Yeltsin than Boris Johnson'


Quite good going getting criticised by that vile rag.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2019)

andysays said:


> Has he just said he'd rather be dead in a ditch than ask the EU for another extension?



Very tempting. It can certainly be arranged.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Very tempting. It can certainly be arranged.


Sure we'll all be happy to buy shovels to help out.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 5, 2019)

he is completely fucking useless. incoherent, half arsed, unfocused, lack lustre. like someone with a permanent drug/booze hangover  - makes theresa may look like barack obama.
Fucking laughing at those tory mps who voted for him cos of his "charsiama" and "pazzaz".
Get the election on i say - and lets watch the toss rag fall apart.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 5, 2019)

MrSki said:


>




Wonder if his minders had a word with everywhere selling milkshakes in a 1-mile radius...


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 5, 2019)

Why did he choose Wakefield?


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Why did he choose Wakefield?


He thinks they can win it


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Why did he choose Wakefield?


According to the bloke in the clip he is in Morley in Leeds.


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 5, 2019)

belboid said:


> He thinks they can win it


Thanks. That makes some sense, inasmuch as anything he does. Straight fight marginal between Tory and Labour: 22,987 plays 20,811 in 2017 and no one else anywhere. Plus he gets brownie points for daring to show his face anywhere they speak with a short _a_.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 5, 2019)

You want help digging that ditch bojo, theres plenty out here will give you a hand


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## agricola (Sep 5, 2019)

bluescreen said:


> Why did he choose Wakefield?



Rees-Mogg heard about the Trinity


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 5, 2019)

MrSki said:


> According to the bloke in the clip he is in Morley in Leeds.



I was going to post this, only because years ago, I had the worse migraine I've ever had, culminating in me believing my mum (who I lived with at the time) actually lived in Leeds.

It turns out I may have had an out if body, time travelling, experience....

....it would explain why I feel so fucking horrific afterwards. I become Boris Johnson!


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2019)

MrSki said:


> According to the bloke in the clip he is in Morley in Leeds.



he is in that clip, he decided against a walkabout in Wakey but did the cop stunt there.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)

MrSki said:


>



A bit closer to home.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)

This is not America... Wonder where he gets his ideas?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)

What a diplomat.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 5, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> All those coppers, and none of them went rogue....


All Cops Are Boris


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2019)

MrSki said:


> This is not America... Wonder where he gets his ideas?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 5, 2019)

channel 4 news going big on Johnsons growing whirlpool of difficulties - with raised eyebrows all round at how badly he is performing. frazer nelson desperately trying to make excuses - "i dont think he was expecting to be campaigning at this point - so he will be a little unprepared ..." 

Other people have pointed out the "die in a ditch" before asking for an extension comment - which surely means would have to resign if he doesn't get his election before oct 31. given the growing disquiet in the tory party and the fucking state of him - might be worth putting a tenner on the twat walking.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 6, 2019)

This doesn't look like a good start. It has become a balancing act between not actually giving a fuck about people (i.e not respecting others and their interests) and being caught and punished for being so. This is just a man who calls a £250k sinecure 'chicken feed'. It's embarrassing to witness. They are rubbish on quite a few levels. Since I said it, I will point to a few:

* They should be punished, politically and electorally. Yet such is the shit state of things they are the party with the most backing. Hence the fading mediocrities that flow out of Eton and Oxbridge into the system.

* When rich, privileged people are feted because they get given everything they want, and are then celebrated for it; that is the company they keep. It becomes the bubble they inhabit and then they don't/can't acknowledge their own wickedness. They can't understand or relate to the consequences. All I mean by 'wickedness' is that they starve, beggar humiliate etc everyone else. With the worst off getting the most shit. And they keep getting away with it.

* Lies. Johnson and his administration are liars. Such as: he has been in trouble with the police, he has called £250k chicken feed (that alone should sink him), he used cocaine but apparently 'wasn't fussed about it' or some rubbish, he speaks about people who are to not be beaten up 'too badly', he's supposedly a man of the people but is a Bannon acolyte and employs this Cummings gobshite (in other words a cynical manipulator/lying cretin).

* Quite honestly he has behaved disgracefully in his short time in the big chair. Angry bluster, prorogation.

OK, so.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 6, 2019)

MrSki said:


>


What the fuck is that imagery about? Why is the bumbling prick standing in front of lines of police officers? What incompetent fascist thiught that was a good idea?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2019)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> What the fuck is that imagery about? Why is the bumbling prick standing in front of lines of police officers? What incompetent fascist thiught that was a good idea?!


Cummings , perhaps.

Also wtf is doctor who doing there ?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2019)

PM moves political battleground to Scotland

Is there anywhere he is more hated in the UK?


----------



## andysays (Sep 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> PM moves political battleground to Scotland
> 
> Is there anywhere he is more hated in the UK?



Oh, this *will *go well...


----------



## mauvais (Sep 6, 2019)

Humberto said:


> This doesn't look like a good start. It has become a balancing act between not actually giving a fuck about people (i.e not respecting others and their interests) and being caught and punished for being so. This is just a man who calls a £250k sinecure 'chicken feed'. It's embarrassing to witness. They are rubbish on quite a few levels. Since I said it, I will point to a few:


It's a fantastic start, and the longer it goes on like this, the better for the country.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 6, 2019)

mauvais said:


> It's a fantastic start, and the longer it goes on like this, the better for the country.



Tongue in cheek?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> PM moves political battleground to Scotland
> 
> Is there anywhere he is more hated in the UK?



Possibly in the 6 counties (soon to be part of the Republic of Ireland)


----------



## mauvais (Sep 6, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Tongue in cheek?


No.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 6, 2019)

mauvais said:


> No.



You're serious? 
Oh...


----------



## mauvais (Sep 6, 2019)

Lupa said:


> You're serious?
> Oh...


I think he's doing a great job, pretty much exactly what I want.

He's a national, live practical demonstration of what happens when you put a charlatan in charge, which is something this country desperately needs, like collective CBT.

He's absolutely terrible news for everyone that supported him, like the media, and they'll have reduced political capital for some time as a result.

He's doing serious and possibly permanent damage to the Tory party, to what extent is unclear. He's got Trump's disastrous performance without the sycophancy and support base.

As long as it carries on like this, and it probably will, I don't really know how it could be going any better.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2019)

'cos countries with right wing populist leaders are just what those countries need. History proves that, I'm sure.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 6, 2019)

MrSki said:


> What a diplomat.



I like the way he manages to insult the US and Corbyn with the same phrase.

Pence shows more emotion in front of this unelected human potato than he did in front of caged children


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2019)

Police call for Boris Johnson to apologise for ‘inappropriate’ use of officers as a stunt


> The Prime Minister was condemned as having used the student officers as an “inappropriate” backdrop as part of a “political stunt” when he made a speech which ended up referencing a possible general election and criticising Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Police call for Boris Johnson to apologise for ‘inappropriate’ use of officers as a stunt



Meh, they all agreed to line up behind him. Nick the lot of the for wasting police time I say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 6, 2019)

Why is the cunt in Scotland when he should be in Brussels working on a deal?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 6, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> Why is the cunt in Scotland when he should be in Brussels working on a deal?


Fucking about with bulls, its important stuff.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 6, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Fucking about with bulls, its important stuff.



What's he doing? Has he run out of bullshit?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Fucking about with bulls, its important stuff.
> View attachment 183362



What is with Eton PMs and farm animals?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2019)

Downing Street refuses to rule out Boris Johnson resigning after series of crushing Brexit defeats


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 6, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> What's he doing? Has he run out of bullshit?




Trying to stop it from joining the Lib Dems.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Downing Street refuses to rule out Boris Johnson resigning after series of crushing Brexit defeats



Perhaps it's been his cunning plan all along


----------



## maomao (Sep 6, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps it's been his cunning plan all along


Well if he hangs around for a hundred days or so and bags that shortest serving PM award some bugger like Gove will have it off him before long. When you break a record you have to set a new one that's hard to break.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 6, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Fucking about with bulls, its important stuff.
> View attachment 183362



Does that bull have a look of contempt on his face?


----------



## maomao (Sep 6, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> Fucking about with bulls, its important stuff.
> View attachment 183362


He's a clown and he's sticking to what he's best at. What he definitely doesn't want to do is talk to any grown ups about politics. That wouldn't go down well.


----------



## Poot (Sep 6, 2019)

Isnt he funny.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 6, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Perhaps it's been his cunning plan all along



Gets him a place in the history books.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>




Alternatively:


----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2019)

maomao said:


> He's a clown and he's sticking to what he's best at. What he definitely doesn't want to do is talk to any grown ups about politics. That wouldn't go down well.



He's far from being a clown, that's just part of an act to try and get people to like and vote for him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2019)

fact-checked


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

hash tag said:


> He's far from being a clown, that's just part of an act to try and get people to like and vote for him.


oh he is a clown


boris johnson recently


----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2019)

It's difficult to know where to start with describing him really, except to say he really makes me mad.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 6, 2019)

I mean, come on tae fuck. Fucking Billy Bunter shite


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 6, 2019)

hash tag said:


> He's far from being a clown, that's just part of an act to try and get people to like and vote for him.



He's a clown who uses his clownery to conceal his true nature and evil intentions - kind of like John Wayne Gacy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

not a trot said:


> Gets him a place in the history books.


We'll shelve his ashes under 942


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2019)

Boris' brilliant latest wheeze to resolve the backstop - involve Stormont! The fact that it hasn't even sat for 32 months is clearly irrelevant


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Boris' brilliant latest wheeze to resolve the backstop - involve Stormont! The fact that it hasn't even sat for 32 months is clearly irrelevant



It makes more sense (in the Boris scheme of things) when we learn that his new dog is called Stormont.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2019)

Mind if its Johnson giving the orders, his dog might not sit for 32 months either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2019)

belboid said:


> Boris' brilliant latest wheeze to resolve the backstop - involve Stormont! The fact that it hasn't even sat for 32 months is clearly irrelevant


I wish our wretched politicians would just admit they aren't up to the task


----------



## maomao (Sep 6, 2019)

The Boris loving Tommy twats at work who haven't shut up about him since he became PM wouldn't be drawn on the subject today. Perhaps he finally has made a big enough cunt out of himself.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2019)

Possibly not the right thread but lol anyway


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Possibly not the right thread but lol anyway




Elsewhere under that post:


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 6, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Possibly not the right thread but lol anyway



Is that genuine?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Is that genuine?



Seems as legit as anything else on the internet


----------



## belboid (Sep 6, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Is that genuine?


indeed, it directly follows


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I mean, come on tae fuck. Fucking Billy Bunter shite




That is such a ludicrous thing it has given me a bit of a concussion.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 6, 2019)

..


----------



## ricbake (Sep 6, 2019)

Cameron is so much more of an inept pig fucking self serving narrow minded useless piece of Conservative wank waste bollocks that calling him a girly swot only reflects badly on Johnson.


----------



## maomao (Sep 6, 2019)

Poi E said:


> ..


No need to repeat yourself.


----------



## chilango (Sep 6, 2019)

It's clear to see that Johnson really isn't used to not getting his own way. He's breezed through life being handed whatever he wanted on a plate and hasn't learnt how to fight for anything.

Good.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 7, 2019)

mauvais said:


> It's a fantastic start, and the longer it goes on like this, the better for the country.



I disagree. In terms of 'is he doing his purported job of leading the country, bringing in a new 'golden age', and leading his party' then he has started abysmally. As I said, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 7, 2019)

If you can't get your heads round that then I don't like you very much.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2019)

Humberto said:


> I disagree. In terms of 'is he doing his purported job of leading the country, bringing in a new 'golden age', and leading his party' then he has started abysmally. As I said, it's embarrassing.


Well, it's embarrassing for Tories. Horrifying for the rest of us.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 7, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Well, it's embarrassing for Tories. Horrifying for the rest of us.



I'd like to believe the Tories are embarrassed but I just don't think Tories are built that way. Brass necked entitlement overrules any potential sense of embarrassment


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2019)

Major, Hammond, Clarke, Soames, Greening etc. Are I would imagine very ashamed or very embarrassed. I wonder how many of these voted Johnson?


----------



## Libertad (Sep 7, 2019)

Kuenssberg with a fag on though.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 7, 2019)

What happens if Boris just flouts the law (if it becomes such) and pushes no deal/refuses to ask for an extension?

I'm concerned that, if they think appealing to the law is any solution, the opposition is being very naive. I can't imagine the penalty for such would impact the quality of this rich white privileged bully will be severely affected and he'll be seen as the 'brexit hero', even if he loses his PM job. He'll effectively become the new Farage.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> What happens if Boris just flouts the law (if it becomes such) and pushes no deal/refuses to ask for an extension?
> 
> I'm concerned that, if they think appealing to the law is any solution, the opposition is being very naive. I can't imagine the penalty for such would impact the quality of this rich white privileged bully will be severely affected and he'll be seen as the 'brexit hero', even if he loses his PM job. He'll effectively become the new Farage.


What would non-naivety push the opposition to do? What are they not doing that you want them to do?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2019)

Nick Soames...
"Winston Churchill was like Winston Churchill because of his experiences in life. Boris Johnson's experience in life is telling a lot of porkies about the European Union in Brussels and then becoming prime minister."

"In a scornful interview, Sir Nicholas also labelled Jacob Rees-Mogg "an absolute fraud" after the Leader of the House of Commons lay almost horizontally on the Government front bench during this week's debate on whether the opposition should have control of the order paper."




He said: "He is an absolute fraud, he is a living example of what a moderately cut double-breasted suit and a decent tie can do with an ultra-posh voice and a bit of ginger stuck up his a***. You do not behave like that as Leader of the House.”


----------



## hash tag (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Nick Soames...
> "Winston Churchill was like Winston Churchill because of his experiences in life. Boris Johnson's experience in life is telling a lot of porkies about the European Union in Brussels and then becoming prime minister."
> 
> "In a scornful interview, Sir Nicholas also labelled Jacob Rees-Mogg "an absolute fraud" after the Leader of the House of Commons lay almost horizontally on the Government front bench during this week's debate on whether the opposition should have control of the order paper."
> ...


Damn right, we need _proper (yank money marrying - title selling) _aristos running the country for us. FFS.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Sep 7, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Nick Soames...
> 
> He said: "He is an absolute fraud, he is a living example of what a *moderately cut* double-breasted suit and a decent tie can do with an ultra-posh voice and a bit of ginger stuck up his a***. You do not behave like that as Leader of the House.”



I think that the moderately cut suit dig is what will tip JRM over the edge


----------



## pogofish (Sep 7, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> Why is the cunt in Scotland when he should be in Brussels working on a deal?



Why is he in Scotland?  Full stop..!


----------



## thinking cat (Sep 7, 2019)

He looks like that actor from the goodies as well as donald trump


----------



## MrSki (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Just saying ... (Sep 7, 2019)

MrSki said:


>




Now that’s funny!


----------



## Just saying ... (Sep 7, 2019)

One of these is a bovinely stupid animal, led by the nose by it’s handler while producing bucket loads of bullsh*t and the other is a bull.

BTW is the man at the back doing the Brexit Hokey Cokey . . . In, out, in, out, shake it all about?



Lucy Fur said:


> Fucking about with bulls, its important stuff.
> View attachment 183362


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2019)

thinking cat said:


> He looks like that actor from the goodies as well as donald trump


Tim Brooke-Taylor?  The one with the Union Flag waistcoat?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 7, 2019)

What with Rudd gone now, I can't see how BJ can survive.

Amber Rudd resigns from cabinet and surrenders Conservative whip


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2019)

Just saying ... said:


> One of these is a bovinely stupid animal, led by the nose by it’s handler while producing bucket loads of bullsh*t and the other is a bull.
> 
> BTW is the man at the back doing the Brexit Hokey Cokey . . . In, out, in, out, shake it all about?


Hmm, Ruth Davidson (ex Tory leader in Scotland) also liked stupid photo-ops with bovines.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 7, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> What with Rudd gone now, I can't see how BJ can survive.
> 
> Amber Rudd resigns from cabinet and surrenders Conservative whip


Oh, how we shall all miss Amber Rudd.   Johnson can survive, though. Like a cockroach.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 7, 2019)

Where will all these defecting Tories end up? Even the Lib Dems can't be stupid/desperate/opportunist enough to take them _all_ can they? Or will it just be skulking back to the mothership in a month or two, whether Johnson's there or not.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 7, 2019)

MrSki said:


>




Not the brightest are they. 

What with Mann having been a Labour MP.


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not the brightest are they.
> 
> What with Mann having been a Labour MP.


I think you’re missing the joke.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 7, 2019)

belboid said:


> I think you’re missing the joke.



Yeah, I just got it.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, I just got it.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 8, 2019)

Where's he been today? Day three of the election campaign. Expect there's a factory somewhere in the Midlands that went out and bought an XXL hi-vis vest all for nothing.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Sep 8, 2019)

Even his brother has fucked him off so he must be a massive twat of epic twatness.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 8, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Oh, how we shall all miss Amber Rudd.   Johnson can survive, though. Like a cockroach.


Can i direct your attenion briefly to this entertaining thread?

....
not much longer hopefully


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Can i direct your attenion briefly to this entertaining thread?
> 
> ....
> not much longer hopefully



That's mental. And brilliant.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Julian Smith appears to be on 'resignation watch'.



> The Mail on Sunday also understands that No 10 have put Northern Ireland Secretary Julian Smith on 'resignation watch' after a furious row over Cabinet access to Government legal advice. Mr Smith asked Mr Johnson if he would share the advice from lawyers about suspending Parliament during a Cabinet conference call last weekend, with the PM agreeing. However the request was later blocked, with Ministers pointing the finger at Mr Cummings for the decision.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Julian Smith appears to be on 'resignation watch'.


Some BBCWS 'commentator' saying this morning that Johnson should be on 'resignation watch' tomorrow.

Stranger things, I suppose.


----------



## agricola (Sep 8, 2019)

The Mail on Sunday has some really, really strange pro-Boris (and one pro- Rees-Mogg) articles in it today.  This one is the strangest:



> I wrote to Helen for weeks and then months, trying to get her to have a drink ‘so we can bring this unholy mess to a conclusion’.
> 
> I insisted that I’d had nothing to do with the leak. I travelled to the World Economic Forum in Davos, hoping that she might be there in her mink coat and knee-high sheepskin boots. I didn’t see her.
> 
> ...



https://www.daily mail.co.uk/news/article-7439103/Society-writer-William-Cash-reveals-Prime-Minister-agreed-let-raise-love-child.html


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2019)

Canada isn't too impressed. 



> Mr. Johnson is the author of 11 books, some admittedly banged out in the careless haste that is his style. But this week, without breaking a sweat, the PM penned the Odyssey and the Iliad of shambles. He faced his first votes in Parliament and lost them; lost his minority government’s governing majority; sacked 21 of his own MPs, including his party’s longest-serving member and Winston Churchill’s grandson; provoked his own brother into resigning from cabinet, citing a conflict between “family loyalty and the national interest"; and lost control of the House of Commons while remaining so offside the chamber’s confidence that it will not yet allow him to resolve the matter by calling an election.
> 
> Mr. Johnson did all that, and more, in the space of two days. What will tomorrow bring?
> 
> British politics today is what results from the collision of an unstoppable force, an immovable object and a clown car.


Globe editorial: How bad is Boris Johnson? We can’t even find the words


----------



## Ming (Sep 8, 2019)

editor said:


> Canada isn't too impressed.
> 
> 
> Globe editorial: How bad is Boris Johnson? We can’t even find the words


People round here think the UK's gone mad.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Ming said:


> People round here think the UK's gone mad.



If you think the UK has gone mad, take a look south at the US, there's no comparison.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> If you think the UK has gone mad, take a look south at the US, there's no comparison.


I think expectations in regard to that country are probably already rather lower than of the UK. Mind you, that can't last long...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I think expectations in regard to that country are probably already rather lower than of the UK. Mind you, that can't last long...



Everything will be fine, Boris has a plan.


----------



## Ming (Sep 8, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> If you think the UK has gone mad, take a look south at the US, there's no comparison.


No disagreement from me regarding the US. As an expat in Canada it is embarrassing though. We're rather liked over here and there's a lot of polite bemusement regarding Brexit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 8, 2019)

Ming said:


> As an expat in Canada it is embarrassing though.



Welcome to the rollacoaster.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 8, 2019)

Ming said:


> As an expat in Canada it is embarrassing though. _*We're rather liked over here*_ and there's a lot of polite bemusement regarding Brexit.



That famous Canadian politeness.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 8, 2019)

S☼I said:


> That's mental. And brilliant.


It's neither. It's just a story about some insects.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 8, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's neither. It's just a story about some insects.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 8, 2019)

To *lose one MP*, Mr. Johnson, may be regarded as a misfortune; to *lose* both looks like carelessness


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 8, 2019)

i actaully think the cunt is going to walk within  a week. how the fuck did the not see all this shit coming when he was blustering around saying the Uk would leave on oct 31 "do or die"? Does he actually see himself as this hughley charismatic figure who sheer force of personality would make the Eu buckle or rouse the people of britain to join him on an exhilarating "no deal" crusade?
Cocaine is one hell of a drug ....

but - give him his due - he is vastly exceeded my expectations - i always expected him to be shit - but i never imagined that he could be so transcendentally, mind bogglingly shit as this.

no just digging his own grave - but the tory party's as well.


----------



## Poot (Sep 8, 2019)

Do you remember six months ago when May looked a bit shit? *nostalgic sigh*.


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 8, 2019)

Ming said:


> People round here think the UK's gone mad.




Around here, "what do you want?" is a response to the entire Brexit thing.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)

spring-peeper said:


> Around here, "what do you want?" is a response to the entire Brexit thing.


'To get out of Europe' Why? 'Cos 17.4 million people voted for it' but why? 'To regain our... oh hold on.'


----------



## kenny g (Sep 8, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Cocaine is one hell of a drug ....
> 
> .



It would explain a lot if he and cummings were shovelling up the chowder. Unfortunately for them I suspect it is more due to character than substance.


----------



## spring-peeper (Sep 8, 2019)

MrSki said:


> 'To get out of Europe' Why? 'Cos 17.4 million people voted for it' but why? 'To regain our... oh hold on.'




I was born in England, and people expect me to understand what is going on.
So people ask me, "what do they want?
I answer, "they want it all".

"Oh?!?!, okay then".


----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)

Feel sorry for any poor fucker that looks a bit like Johnson.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2019)

hash tag said:


>


Reminds me of the Village of the Damned.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## gosub (Sep 8, 2019)

Ming said:


> People round here think the UK's gone mad.


Coming from somewhere that has Prince Vultan in it, that's pretty bad


----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## gosub (Sep 8, 2019)

MrSki said:


>




Oh well, he's still a shoe-in for Sports Personality


----------



## Ming (Sep 8, 2019)

gosub said:


> Coming from somewhere that has Prince Vultan in it, that's pretty bad


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2019)

Leaked WhatsApps Reveal Some Tory MPs Are Urging Boris Johnson To Break The Law To Deliver Brexit


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2019)

Nah, not having any of this- i dont think there is a cunning masterplan behind this apart from spreading a sprinking of misinformation to nail down the peoples prime minister reputation. Like,whats the point of having a secure whatsapp group that seems to be dropping its guts to the press at every opportunity ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 8, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Nah, not having any of this- i dont think there is a cunning masterplan behind this apart from spreading a sprinking of misinformation to nail down the peoples prime minister reputation. Like,whats the point of having a secure whatsapp group that seems to be dropping its guts to the press at every opportunity ?


From what I've read, leaks from these groups have always happened.  True, who is behind the leaks is a different question so motive is difficult to establish, and we have no real way of knowing whether they are genuine.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> From what I've read, leaks from these groups have always happened.  True, who is behind the leaks is a different question so motive is difficult to establish, and we have no real way of knowing whether they are genuine.



that kinda my point really - everyone who uses it must know it will be pumped out for general consumption if at all tasty or edgelordy.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Nah, not having any of this- i dont think there is a cunning masterplan behind this apart from spreading a sprinking of misinformation to nail down the peoples prime minister reputation. Like,whats the point of having a secure whatsapp group that seems to be dropping its guts to the press at every opportunity ?


There were 22 members of this group last week that are no more. Maybe one of them forgot to leave?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2019)

MrSki said:


> There were 22 members of this group last week that are no more. Maybe one of them forgot to leave?


Weren't they kindly asked to do the right thing and leave the group themselves, rather than be booted out?

Shown more respect than they were in parliament


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

rumours boris johnson soiled his suit and had to borrow clothes from leo varadkar are false, the prime minister's spokesman has said


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 9, 2019)

They were obviously keeping him under lock and key at the weekend weren’t they? After the disastrous walkabouts trying to be the ‘people’s poet’ his handlers have noticed he is on a similar charm and eloquence level as the last leader, so kept him off the streets and let the friendly press and social media shills paint a picture of who he is supposed to be instead. Wonder how long they will be able to keep it up?


----------



## elbows (Sep 9, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> They were obviously keeping him under lock and key at the weekend weren’t they? After the disastrous walkabouts trying to be the ‘people’s poet’ his handlers have noticed he is on a similar charm and eloquence level as the last leader, so kept him off the streets and let the friendly press and social media shills paint a picture of who he is supposed to be instead. Wonder how long they will be able to keep it up?



He was supposed to have a long weekend at Balmoral but I think it was cut down to one night.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2019)

johnson Varadkar - Bing video

and

johnson Varadkar - Bing video

Doh!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2019)

Tommy Robinson just endorsed Boris Johnson

great base you got there bj


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

73 days


----------



## brogdale (Sep 9, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Tommy Robinson just endorsed Boris Johnson
> 
> great base you got there bj


Tommeh really needs that ECtHR ruling on Votes for Prisoners to be implemented.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Tommeh really needs that ECtHR ruling on Votes for Prisoners to be implemented.


so does boris


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 9, 2019)

Don't you just hate meaningless management speak?
" I appreciate there are complexities involved with the Irish border"
No you don't thats just piss take bollocks for I don't give a damn, bit like my door is always open...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2019)

Parliamentary defeats for each Prime Minister

Thatcher - 4 in 11 years
Major - 6 in 7 years
Blair - 4 in 10 years
Brown - 3 in 3 years
Cameron - 10 in 6 years
May - 33 in 3 years
Johnson - 6 in one week


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm guessing shutting down parliament means he gets to play at being PM with his GF in no. 10 without so much distraction ...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm guessing shutting down parliament means he gets to play at being PM with his GF in no. 10 without so much distraction ...


Partner, no?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Partner, no?


I can't keep up with his love life ...
But I believe he's now divorcing his actual missis and has moved the puppy in ...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't keep up with his love life ...
> But I believe he's now divorcing his actual missis and has moved the puppy in ...


Not really commenting on Johnson's domestic arrangements as much as your use of "GF", tbh.
But hey


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Parliamentary defeats for each Prime Minister
> 
> Thatcher - 4 in 11 years
> Major - 6 in 7 years
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Not really commenting on Johnson's domestic arrangements as much as your use of "GF", tbh.
> But hey


Being nearly 60 years old, I could have been even more non-PC given the disparity in their ages...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2019)

It's just occured to me - does he get a painting ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just occured to me - does he get a painting ?



I'm sure he'll get a whitewash or two


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Not really commenting on Johnson's domestic arrangements as much as your use of "GF", tbh.
> But hey



Oh get over yourself


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Oh get over yourself


OK


----------



## agricola (Sep 10, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just occured to me - does he get a painting ?



Apparently he has insisted on a statue of himself, styled after Canava's "Napoleon as Mars the Peacemaker" currently at Apsley House, to take pride of place in the stairwell of number ten.  It will periodically urinate on the floor.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 10, 2019)

agricola said:


> Apparently he has insisted on a statue of himself, styled after Canava's "Napoleon as Mars the Peacemaker" currently at Apsley House, to take pride of place in the stairwell of number ten.  It will periodically urinate on the floor.


With any luck, he'll fuck that up, too, and it will end up urinating down its own leg while boiled urine steams out of its ears.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just occured to me - does he get a painting ?


no, he'll get a sketch in crayon done by a five year-old who hates him.


----------



## agricola (Sep 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> no, he'll get a sketch in crayon done by a five year-old who hates him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)

agricola said:


> Apparently he has insisted on a statue of himself, styled after Canava's "Napoleon as Mars the Peacemaker" currently at Apsley House, to take pride of place in the stairwell of number ten.  It will periodically urinate on the floor.


this is what happened in dublin yesterday, leading to poor leo varadkar having to lend a suit to the trebly incontinent johnson


----------



## Wilf (Sep 10, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just occured to me - does he get a painting ?


Nah, he builds models of buses.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Nah, he builds models of buses.


hopefully he'll end up under one


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## petee (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Sep 10, 2019)

agricola said:


>



So bloody obvious he's a cokehead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)

agricola said:


>


one for the tory cumface thread, if it's not already there


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> one for the tory cumface thread, if it's not already there


I was trying to work out what he'd just seen.

Maybe a prole wandered through the wrong door and he came face to face with, y'know, a person?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

_"No fagging, apparently!"


_
Actually...Y O Y do parents agree to this sort of thing?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2019)

Much more in his element, playing the class clown.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

Racist Goldsmith in...along with a bag carrying role for Channel 4 News' very own Chris Philp.

La Truss as Women & Equalities is. a. disgrace.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 10, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 183797


The little girl behind him will go far in life, from the expression on her face she has already sussed he's a prat.


----------



## Supine (Sep 10, 2019)

BJ has found a use for Grayling. What could possibly go wrong. 

Exclusive: Johnson considering building bridge between Scotland and Northern Ireland


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

Supine said:


> BJ has found a use for Grayling. What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> Exclusive: Johnson considering building bridge between Scotland and Northern Ireland


Ah...Crosby's old _Dead Twat strategy_?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2019)

Supine said:


> BJ has found a use for Grayling. What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> Exclusive: Johnson considering building bridge between Scotland and Northern Ireland


Beaufort's Dyke - Wikipedia








> Because of its depth and its proximity to the Cairnryan military port, it became the United Kingdom's largest offshore dump site for conventional and chemical munitions after the Second World War; in July 1945, 14,500 tons of 5-inch artillery rockets filled with phosgene were dumped in Beaufort's Dyke. The Ministry of Defence estimates that there is well over a million tons of munitions at the bottom of Beaufort's Dyke.


_That's_ what could go wrong.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 10, 2019)

Oh, and the nuclear waste too.


----------



## Supine (Sep 10, 2019)

If grayling builds it we'll probably get connected with the Faroe Islands.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Beaufort's Dyke - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but with the Irish Sea's well known calm weather and lack of wind, high sided vehicles definitely won't plummet to their doom triggering a tsunami of mustard gas and high explosives. So don't know what the problem is really.

Naysayers. Everywhere. Just believe!


----------



## brogdale (Sep 10, 2019)

It'll be *Yuge* !


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2019)

Fuck me, what is it with this man and massive projects to cross water?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2019)

Supine said:


> BJ has found a use for Grayling. What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> Exclusive: Johnson considering building bridge between Scotland and Northern Ireland


Could he not arrange to winch Northern Ireland over?


----------



## spitfire (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## petee (Sep 10, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Beaufort's Dyke - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



v. interesting, I'd never heard of that.

I'm confused by the use of the word "dyke".  I'd always thought of a dyke as an aboveground construction to hold back water. this is a below-ground, naturally occurring depression, filled with water. did "dyke" then refer originally to an impediment of some sort? or is it a reference to the shape, as if you rose Beaufort's Dyke to the surface it would have the shape of a (very large) dyke?

*scampers off to research*


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fuck me, what is it with this man and massive projects to cross water?



Just the man for the South Atlantic mega project.


----------



## petee (Sep 10, 2019)

petee said:


> v. interesting, I'd never heard of that.
> 
> I'm confused by the use of the word "dyke".  I'd always thought of a dyke as an aboveground construction to hold back water. this is a below-ground, naturally occurring depression, filled with water. did "dyke" then refer originally to an impediment of some sort? or is it a reference to the shape, as if you rose Beaufort's Dyke to the surface it would have the shape of a (very large) dyke?
> 
> *scampers off to research*



huh. so originally it meant "a ditch" and by transference "the mound of dirt dug out of a ditch".

dyke - Wiktionary


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 10, 2019)

petee said:


> huh. so originally it meant "a ditch" and by transference "the mound of dirt dug out of a ditch".
> 
> dyke - Wiktionary


Also used for military defences, eg offas dyke


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 10, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


>




Johnson is making life pretty easy for the snipers.


----------



## petee (Sep 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Also used for military defences, eg offas dyke



so an agger-and-fossa thing


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Could he not arrange to winch Northern Ireland over?



How much did he waste on the garden bridge, £43million. This has the potential to well exceed that on the dreadful assumption that he remains in power for a little longer.
It smacks of his airport on an island in the Thames Estuary.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2019)

hash tag said:


> How much did he waste on the garden bridge, £43million. This has the potential to well exceed that on the dreadful assumption that he remains in power for a little longer.
> It smacks of his airport on an island in the Thames Estuary.


the borisport will be built. only johnson and his foul cabal will be building it on reclaimed land between east and west falkland.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Could he not arrange to winch Northern Ireland over?


he couldn't arrange a piss-up in a brewery


----------



## Poi E (Sep 11, 2019)

And still many a fucking moron thinks the CUP are the party of fiscal prudence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2019)

Poi E said:


> And still many a fucking moron thinks the CUP are the party of fiscal prudence.



the conservative and unionist party

View statement of accounts - The Electoral Commission
what particularly astonishes me about the tory party accounts is how they spent £936,000 on fundraising and raised £755,000


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the conservative and unionist party
> View attachment 183850
> View statement of accounts - The Electoral Commission
> what particularly astonishes me about the tory party accounts is how they spent £936,000 on fundraising and raised £755,000


Their (Mr Creosote) donors obviously have expensive tastes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2019)

I imagine they're getting more than the income declared through back channel deals and 'influence'.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 11, 2019)

Court of Session rules Parliament suspension unlawful.
Judges rule Parliament suspension is unlawful


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2019)

Just came here to say that. Great fun. It’s put a smile on my face. What fresh madness? The commons resits despite the prorogation?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Just came here to say that. Great fun. It’s put a smile on my face. What fresh madness? The commons resits despite the prorogation?


Scottish ruling does not include an order to lift the suspension, because there's a supreme court hearing starting next Tuesday. Shame, I'd have ordered the suspension lifted just to see the look on BoJo's face at being ordered back to work.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2019)

'what do you mean, I can't stay in bed playing candy crush all day?! I shut parliament down ffs!'


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2019)

Calls for parliament to be recalled have started.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 11, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Calls for parliament to be recalled have started.


Who by?


----------



## andysays (Sep 11, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Who by?


Starmer for one.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Who by?



me.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Who by?


Various opposition politicians, on the basis that there's been ten days lost to fucking about already, let's get a wriggle on.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm trying to think of any scenario where I would cheerlead for parliament tbh. Maybe if I was transported back to 1642 by a DeLorean


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm trying to think of any scenario where I would cheerlead for parliament tbh. Maybe if I was transported back to 1642 by a DeLorean


if they're being taken by tumbril to their final destination


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Who by?


Just checked - Keith Brennan (lab) and joanna cherry (SNP) are on record , others like Dominic grieve are discussing the issue.


----------



## andysays (Sep 11, 2019)

Johnson has just turned down an offer from Farage of an electoral pact, according to BBC website


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 11, 2019)

andysays said:


> Johnson has just turned down an offer from Farage of an electoral pact, according to BBC website





> But a senior Conservative source said Mr Farage was "not a fit and proper person" and "should never be allowed anywhere near government".



Even Tories can be right sometimes. 

Although in that quote, you could replace 'Farage' with 'Johnson' very easily. 

No 10 rejects Nigel Farage election pact proposal


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Even Tories can be right sometimes.
> 
> Although in that quote, you could replace 'Farage' with 'Johnson' very easily.


I was going to say... 

I think it's more "Tories will parrot whatever ethics and standards suit them at the time".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2019)

That said, it's a very strongly worded statement against someone who could arguably still hurt them quite a bit.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 11, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> That said, it's a very strongly worded statement against someone who could arguably still hurt them quite a bit.



My money is now on something unfortunate happening to Fromage in the very near future.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 11, 2019)

Cummings thinks he’s a dick, suspect it’s come from him.

If they do form a grubby pact with Brexit Party, opposition response should be to field only one candidate in Johnson’s constituency as a decapitation strategy, is that Martin whatshisname with the white suit still about?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 11, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> If they do form a grubby pact with Brexit Party, opposition response should be to field only one candidate in Johnson’s constituency as a decapitation strategy, is that Martin whatshisname with the white suit still about?



It wouldn't surprise if they did anyway, BJ's majority is only around 5k, half that of the 2015 GE. If the LDs & Greens stood down & campaigned for Labour, there's a real chance that BJ could be out on his arse.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was going to say...
> 
> I think it's more "Tories will parrot whatever ethics and standards suit them at the time".


Indeed. They have joined forces with the DUP after all...


----------



## andysays (Sep 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It wouldn't surprise if they did anyway, BJ's majority is only around 5k, half that of the 2015 GE. *If the LDs & Greens stood down & campaigned for Labour*, there's a real chance that BJ could be out on his arse.



I would be utterly amazed if they did that though


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 11, 2019)

andysays said:


> I would be utterly amazed if they did that though



In the current chaos, it wouldn't surprise me, basically all bets are off.

Although, it would probably be better for Lab/LD & Greens to find an independent candidate that they could all get behind.

It would be fucking funny if the PM found himself without seat.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It wouldn't surprise if they did anyway, BJ's majority is only around 5k, half that of the 2015 GE. If the LDs & Greens stood down & campaigned for Labour, there's a real chance that BJ could be out on his arse.


Ld's have already agreed a pact with the Reform Party, try probably think they can get a load of the labour vote, so, sadly, very little chance of the clown being unseated.  Still gotta be worth a try though


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 11, 2019)

belboid said:


> Ld's have already agreed a pact with the Reform Party...



Who the hell are the Reform Party? 

A google search isn't helping me here.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Although, it would probably be better for Lab/LD & Greens to find an independent candidate that they could all get behind.
> 
> .



there is only one contender


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> In the current chaos, it wouldn't surprise me, basically all bets are off.
> 
> Although, it would probably be better for Lab/LD & Greens to find an independent candidate that they could all get behind.
> 
> It would be fucking funny if the PM found himself without seat.


They’ll probably move him to a safer seat. I hear there’s a vacancy in Orpington...


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 11, 2019)

andysays said:


> I would be utterly amazed if they did that though



Wouldn't work anyway.  The sort of people who vote for lib dems and greens in Uxbridge are unlikely to want to vote for Corbyn's Labour regardless of the prize.


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Who the hell are the Reform Party?
> 
> A google search isn't helping me here.


sorry, it's the Renew Party - who came 13th in Peterborough.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 11, 2019)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> They’ll probably move him to a safer seat. I hear there’s a vacancy in Orpington...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 11, 2019)

belboid said:


> sorry, it's the Renew Party - who came 13th in Peterborough.



Well a pact with them, should see the LD's with an overall majority then.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2019)

So. Lying to the queen?

Missed sll the Prime Minister bantz today so just catching up. Is lying to the queen considered a faux pas of sorts?


----------



## Argonia (Sep 11, 2019)

Isn't lying to the lizard treason and isn't that punishable by death?


----------



## Celyn (Sep 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the borisport will be built. only johnson and his foul cabal will be building it on reclaimed land between east and west falkland.



Why should Fife have to have him?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Isn't lying to the lizard treason and isn't that punishable by death?



Ha, Imagine if Corbyn had did it.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Isn't lying to the lizard treason and isn't that punishable by death?


Prince Andrew is fucked then


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 11, 2019)

Brutal


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Isn't lying to the lizard treason and isn't that punishable by death?


Lying to any peninsula is frowned upon.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2019)

I would dearly love to see these cunts lose the shirts off their backs. Wishful thinking most likely, but you never know.


----------



## stdP (Sep 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Lying to any peninsula is frowned upon.



The Llŷn Peninsula doesn't mind so much.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 11, 2019)

teqniq said:


> I would dearly love to see these cunts lose the shirts off their backs. Wishful thinking most likely, but you never know.



These cunts bet on everything, it's their job.  They've probably got a load hedged on a brexit deal as well.  Though they probably stand to win more from no deal.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2019)

stdP said:


> The Llŷn Peninsula doesn't mind so much.


That sounds like chlean (where ch is as in loch), though.


----------



## Supine (Sep 11, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> there is only one contender



I think he's out of action due to copyright infringement unfortunately


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> That sounds like chlean (where ch is as in loch), though.



Not quite its' more of 'chl' sound. Closest sound in Saesneg would be 'clean'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Not quite its' more of 'chl' sound. Closest sound in Saesneg would be 'clean'.


I notated it as chlean, with an l. I don’t speak Beurla with a southern accent.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 11, 2019)

Supine said:


> I think he's out of action due to copyright infringement unfortunately



What Lord Buckethead was copyrighted?  What was he a Marvel character or something?


----------



## Supine (Sep 11, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> What Lord Buckethead was copyrighted?  What was he a Marvel character or something?



It was a film. Trivia is here:

"Lord Buckethead" attempted to promote his movie in the UK by standing as a prospective MP for Parliament in both the 1987 and 1992 General Elections. Representing the "Gremloid" party (by which this movie is known in the UK) he stood against Margaret Thatcher in her Finchley constituency and somehow got 131 votes. Five years later in 1992 he stood against the then PM John Major in Huntingdon and got 107 votes. In 2017, 25 years later, he stood again against then PM Theresa May in Maidenhead and got 249 votes.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I notated it as chlean, with an l. I don’t speak Beurla with a southern accent.


Do you have rolling L's up there? Tongue behind the front teeth and exhale sort of sound


----------



## MrSki (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Do you have rolling L's up there? Tongue behind the front teeth and exhale sort of sound


We have “slender Ls”, which are like “lyuh”. I think you may be describing an aspirated sound that I was hearing as a voiceless fricative. So that clears up the misunderstanding between me and teqniq over my rendition of chl.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 11, 2019)

What's #GTTO?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 11, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> We have “slender Ls”, which are like “lyuh”. I think you may be describing an aspirated sound that I was hearing as a voiceless fricative. So that clears up the misunderstanding between me and teqniq over my rendition of chl.


In my haste i didn't spot the 'l'


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 11, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> What's #GTTO?


Ah googled it, get the tories out. Could have an election I suppose


----------



## MrSki (Sep 11, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> These cunts bet on everything, it's their job.  They've probably got a load hedged on a brexit deal as well.  Though they probably stand to win more from no deal.


I have heard it reported but have no evidence that Fararge admitted defeat in the referendum, knowing that this was not the case, for financial gain for his 'mates'


----------



## MrSki (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2019)

MrSki said:


>



I hardly ever go there, but done.
The only cookies I have ever disabled.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2019)

Boris Johnson's shambolic live video truly shows the bleak times in which we live | Tom Peck


The fuck


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Argonia (Sep 12, 2019)

God shave our quim


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2019)

Argonia said:


> God shave our quim


You'll find quim on the royal crest

Woolwich soldier killed (was "Did cops just shoot 2 dead in woolwich?")


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> Boris Johnson's shambolic live video truly shows the bleak times in which we live | Tom Peck
> 
> 
> The fuck





> But that, of course, is why he has shut down parliament, in favour of sitting in his office like a tragic Colonel Gaddafi tribute act, avoiding MPs, avoiding questions, and lying down somebody else’s smartphone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 12, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 184003




Needs to be a caption thread..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 12, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 184003



The question is, is he robbing her or bribing her?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The question is, is he robbing her or bribing her?


He's swapping her real notes for forgeries


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 12, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The question is, is he robbing her or bribing her?


Probably looking for decent drugs.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 12, 2019)

MrSki said:


> I have heard it reported but have no evidence that Fararge admitted defeat in the referendum, knowing that this was not the case, for financial gain for his 'mates'


Here is an article by Bloomberg.



> Behind the scenes, a small group of people had a secret—and billions of dollars were at stake. Hedge funds aiming to win big from trades that day had hired YouGov and at least five other polling companies, including Farage's favorite pollster. Their services, on the day and in the days leading up to the vote, varied, but pollsters sold hedge funds critical, advance information, including data that would have been illegal for them to give the public. Some hedge funds gained confidence, through private exit polls, that most Britons had voted to leave the EU,





> One person with questions still to answer is Farage, a former commodities broker who also went to work for a London currency trading company after he moved into politics. He twice told the world on election night that Leave had likely lost, when he had information suggesting his side had actually won. He also has changed his story about who told him what regarding that very valuable piece of information.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 12, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Ah googled it, get the tories out. Could have an election I suppose



As you've correctly surmised, Get The Tories Out, the rallying cry of Corbynistas across the land.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 12, 2019)

Gaia said:


> As you've correctly surmised, Get The Tories Out, the rallying cry of Corbynistas across the land.


What's your solution to the problem?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 12, 2019)

Bring back David Milliband


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 12, 2019)

Gaia said:


> As you've correctly surmised, Get The Tories Out, the rallying cry of Corbynistas across the land.


I'm fairly sure the tweet linked to that prompted me to ask what it meant was by a libdem tbh


----------



## rekil (Sep 12, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Bring back David Milliband


_Don't call it a comeback_


----------



## Gaia (Sep 12, 2019)

He's burbling incoherently about his fucking bridge between Scotland and Northern Ireland again. Can we have him committed…? Can a PM be impeached for reasons of insanity…? Yes, admittedly, it was only to a group of primary school kids, but…  Boris Johnson says bridge from N Ireland to Scotland can be built for 'only £15bn' "It'll only cost £15bn", says Wankface (Brexit was supposed to be saving us billions).


----------



## Gaia (Sep 12, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm fairly sure the tweet linked to that prompted me to ask what it meant was by a libdem tbh



Perhaps so, but JC fans all have the hashtag in their usernames (along with a rose) (at least they did, it's a while since I've used Twitter, but I can't imagine anything has changed. They were commanded to do so by their C-I-C, O. Jones at the time of the last GE).

I really have no time for tribalism.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 12, 2019)

Gaia said:


> As you've correctly surmised, Get The Tories Out, the rallying cry of Corbynistas across the land.


 I think there might be a few people who want to get the Tories out who are not "Corbynistas", you know.  Whatever "Corbynista" means.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 12, 2019)

I’m all for getting them out, but the Airbus 380 that we squeeze them all into is required to get to 30,000 feet before that command is issued.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 12, 2019)

Celyn said:


> I think there might be a few people who want to get the Tories out who are not "Corbynistas", you know.  Whatever "Corbynista" means.


I think they just put -ista at the end of anything that’s a bit left. I’ve heard politicians use that word actually IRL with their mouths and it totally blew my mind.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 13, 2019)

I think a lot of people want the tories out and that doesn't make them corbynistas, just people who want a vaguely sensible government.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 13, 2019)

And I don't really foresee anyone storming the barricades singing:

....
Bandiera rossa la trionferà
Evviva Corbynista e la libertà!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 13, 2019)

One can really understand why Guy Fawkes went 'fuck this shit' and tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament.


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 13, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> One can really understand why Guy Fawkes went 'fuck this shit' and tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament.


Where is he now we truly need him


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 13, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Where is he now we truly need him


Oh I daresay there's a successor somewhere...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 13, 2019)

"Ok - unfortunately the taxi driver said there's no way he's taking you ...so how about I nip to the charity shop and pick up some fresh trousers and you go and clean yourself up in the toilets in mc donalds ..."


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 13, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> Where is he now we truly need him


He's being culturally appropriated by lazy idiots who make bank whining about being repressed while deliberately telling racist jokes on social media


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> He's being culturally appropriated by lazy idiots who make bank whining about being repressed while deliberately telling racist jokes on social media


he was always a cunt, to be fair.

No Marinus van der Lubbe, for sure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Perhaps so, but JC fans all have the hashtag in their usernames (along with a rose) (at least they did, it's a while since I've used Twitter, but I can't imagine anything has changed. They were commanded to do so by their C-I-C, O. Jones at the time of the last GE).
> 
> I really have no time for tribalism.


You're one of that tribe I see


----------



## MrSki (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


>



The Kuenssberg Bridge problem.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> "


She could explain it to him but she couldn't understand it for him


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 13, 2019)

He looks like a man haunted by himself


----------



## MrSki (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 13, 2019)

Edited to remove the Sun logo.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2019)

This is, apparently, real.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> This is, apparently, real.


Apparently so.


----------



## Ming (Sep 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> This is, apparently, real.
> 
> View attachment 184204


They’re using movie tropes to appeal to the oiks. 
‘This is our Independence Day!!!’ (Country in ruins).
‘Freeeedom!!!’ (Disembowelling).


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 14, 2019)

brogdale said:


> This is, apparently, real.
> 
> View attachment 184204


I like that theyb included a picture of the finctional comic character, the Hulk, in case the curtain twitchers reading this had no idea who was being referenced


----------



## MrSki (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 15, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> One can really understand why Guy Fawkes went 'fuck this shit' and tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament.



Was thinking this very thing a week ago...


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 15, 2019)

Has this appeared yet?


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 15, 2019)

MrSki said:


>


More Shrek than Hulk


----------



## MrSki (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2019)

quiet guy said:


> More Shrek than Hulk


Shrek is better looking.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 15, 2019)

Mark Ruffalo weighs in


----------



## rekil (Sep 15, 2019)

Mark Ruffalo - 9/11 loon. That Mark Ruffalo.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 15, 2019)

copliker said:


> Mark Ruffalo - 9/11 loon. That Mark Ruffalo.


Ah yeah but he did his own research so it's not an unqualified opinion, probably read loads of blogs about the melting point of steel and that.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Ah yeah but he did his own research so it's not an unqualified opinion, probably read loads of blogs about the melting point of steel and that.


Probably read the nanothermite thread too, that was an enjoyable evening.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2019)

quiet guy said:


>




Someone was proud enough to admit making that.

Imagine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Someone was proud enough to admit making that.
> 
> Imagine.


Too much time on their hands


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Mark Ruffalo weighs in



bj may not have dr banner but he has steve bannon backing him


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2019)

Is this now the shittest least funny thread on here?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 16, 2019)

Is Johnson the most hated PM ever?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 16, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Is Johnson the most hated PM ever?



Javid just handed me a pint. Very decent of him


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Is Johnson the most hated PM ever?


----------



## Smangus (Sep 16, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Javid just handed me a pint. Very decent of him



pint of what? be careful what you accept from these cunts


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh dear. Even the Telegraph can't avoid it.


----------



## Ming (Sep 16, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Oh dear. Even the Telegraph can't avoid it.


Love the fact it was Luxembourg’s PM who took the piss. Tiny country in the EU. The message is clear.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 16, 2019)

Tbf as a tax haven at the heart of EU with a massive EU civil service base, high GDP, but very little actual production, it has every reason to favour the smooth and undisprupted continuation of the european union


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2019)

Ming said:


> Love the fact it was Luxembourg’s PM who took the piss. Tiny country in the EU. The message is clear.





> An official in the Luxembourg government official said that they had to decline Downing Street’s request for the press conference to be inside as there was not a room large enough for the media: “We tried to change it but on such short notice we had to work with what we had – it really wasn’t our intention to embarrass Mr Johnson.”


"...sniggered the spokesman"


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2019)

The guardian take on it.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 17, 2019)

Humiliated by the Luxury Burgers.

What a fucking farce. Why did he even bother?

Not that overall the Lux PM comes off much better really - unprofessional sneery backstabbing type.


----------



## JimW (Sep 17, 2019)

Presumably attacks from foreign politicos aren't going to dent Johnson's support. Shambles might.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like Boris had his own little Brexit .... 
Here he explains why he wasnt there.
"It would not have been fair to the Luxembourg prime minister...there would have been a lot of noise"



He then spouts the same storyline.. "lots of work needs to be done and its not in the bag" comments 

...... it just looks like it's all a sham.


----------



## tim (Sep 17, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Is Johnson the most hated PM ever?


He's not Thatcher and he hasn't invaded Iraq.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 17, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Tbf as a tax haven at the heart of EU with a massive EU civil service base, high GDP, but very little actual production, it has every reason to favour the smooth and undisprupted continuation of the european union



Surely on that basis they'd be to see a potential competitor leave and not care?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 17, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Mark Ruffalo weighs in




Bemused by retro Lou Ferrigno pic, mind


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 17, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Bemused by retro Lou Ferrigno pic, mind


Probably the one the target audience is more familiar with. Nostalgia hit, for when things were 'better'.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 17, 2019)

I should think he's had enough of being PM by now.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 17, 2019)

I think we've all had enough of middle class twats as PM.


----------



## maomao (Sep 17, 2019)

Poi E said:


> I think we've all had enough of middle class twats as PM.


Is that why we've got a genuine upper class one now? Pigfucker was too surely?


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 17, 2019)

Upper class twat surely.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2019)

Bozo getting a great welcome in Sheffield...


----------



## Poi E (Sep 18, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Upper class twat surely.



Head of state is English upper class. I'll give you upper middle class for the first line lackeys to the aristocracy.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 18, 2019)

There are no press here.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> There are no press here.




He just cant stop fkn telling lies can he. Is there a name for that illness?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 18, 2019)

I like this extract from a memo from Johnson, tabled in court:

_The whole September session is a rigmarole introduced by girly swot Cameron to show the public that MPs were earning their crust
_
He is thick. Or maybe saying such bollocks guarantees you support in England. "Girly swot".


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 18, 2019)

MrSki said:


> There are no press here.



I think what offends me most about that clip is his sycophants and handlers. I find if offensive that _they_ dare to get agitated. We expect Boris not to care/be utterly fuckstupidwanktwat. But it's these professional cunts; the malcolm tucker brigade.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 18, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> I think what offends me most about that clip is his sycophants and handlers. I find if offensive that _they_ dare to get agitated. We expect Boris not to care/be utterly fuckstupidwanktwat. But it's these professional cunts; the malcolm tucker brigade.



Those two people are wearing NHS ID cards, by the looks of it. The guy certainly is. A longer clip here:



They let the fellow finish making his point at any rate.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> I think what offends me most about that clip is his sycophants and handlers. I find if offensive that _they_ dare to get agitated. We expect Boris not to care/be utterly fuckstupidwanktwat. But it's these professional cunts; the malcolm tucker brigade.


I am sure it is not clever strategy, but that sycophancy probably works very well at converting reasoned, passionate opposition to the grandstanding dicksplash into steaming, unfocused red mist rage. I could feel my gorge rising when that whiny female voice started with the "Sir..." schtick.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 18, 2019)

Loads of people kicking off on that twitter thread and a couple I clicked through to cos his bio says he's a labour activist. Knobs.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Loads of people kicking off on that twitter thread and a couple I clicked through to cos his bio says he's a labour activist. Knobs.


And worse than that. It's like a Brit version of Sandy Hook with the number of them insisting he's some kind of plant.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 18, 2019)

existentialist said:


> And worse than that. It's like a Brit version of Sandy Hook with the number of them insisting he's some kind of plant.


Yeah must have planned for his kid to get admitted to casualty


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Yeah must have planned for his kid to get admitted to casualty



Labour activists up and down the country infiltrating hospital A&E departments with their very sick newborns _just in case_ the PM turns up in the morning


----------



## Argonia (Sep 18, 2019)

De Pfeffel's General Election walkabouts are going well, aren't they?


----------



## polly (Sep 18, 2019)

People have been tweeting the dad directly to say he's a disgrace for using his seven day old desperately ill baby to score political points. I think this is actually the worst thing I've seen on Twitter.


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 18, 2019)

Worse is that the pile-on was instigated by Kuenssberg following a Guido attack line.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 18, 2019)

Whagwan said:


> Worse is that the pile-on was instigated by Kuenssberg.


She seems quite transparently evil - what the fuck's going on there?

She seems quite human on the Brexitcast podcast...


----------



## polly (Sep 18, 2019)

I hated her on that. She's much less interesting than the others but dominates the conversation. Siccing right wing twitter on that man was deeply unpleasant though.


----------



## treelover (Sep 18, 2019)

Boris's team already spinning, saying he(Boris) 'is glad he was confronted, its his job'


----------



## treelover (Sep 18, 2019)

Should be be doing that, does she do it for Tory hecklers?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 18, 2019)

Beginning to think Johnson is fucking Brexit up on purpose to rub Cameron’s nose in it for starting this whole sorry mess off in the first place. Old public school rivalries. Look what you’ve done now, my hands were tied. Can’t seem to make sense of it all otherwise.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 18, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Loads of people kicking off on that twitter thread and a couple I clicked through to cos his bio says he's a labour activist. Knobs.


Among them is that shitbag Kuennsberg. What a cunt thing to do


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 18, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Among them is that shitbag Kuennsberg. What a cunt thing to do



Putting aside your wildly aggressive gendered language, the dad wasn't exactly being shy on twitter about the events of the day. OK, he had - at the time - only a couple of thousand followers, and people who have as many as Laura K does really do need to consider the impact they can have when amplifying, but she did link to his honest, angry and publicly-stated tweets. I don't really see there's a problem there.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 19, 2019)

She does need to consider the impact on the father of a seven day old baby that is seriously ill & having her over a million followers turn on him at that time. I don't think she even reported Johnson claiming there was no press there. A lie which should be more newsworthy than the fact he happened to be a labour activist.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 19, 2019)

There are rumours.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 19, 2019)

MrSki said:


> There are rumours.




Yes, well done you. Just the sort of video that all senior political journalists get made about them.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 19, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Yes, well done you. Just the sort of video that all senior political journalists get made about them.


Not all senior political journalists seem to have such a cosy relationship with the PM so I don't expect they do.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 19, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Putting aside your wildly aggressive gendered language, the dad wasn't exactly being shy on twitter about the events of the day. OK, he had - at the time - only a couple of thousand followers, and people who have as many as Laura K does really do need to consider the impact they can have when amplifying, but she did link to his honest, angry and publicly-stated tweets. I don't really see there's a problem there.



You really can't see a problem given her massive following and history of bias publicly linking to that guy's perfectly reasonable tweet? It's not as if he's posted some racist screed for example? Why does she feel the need to do this if not to cause trouble? She's meant to be objective as a journalist and this is her public twitter account. It's bullying, plain and simple


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 19, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


>



Poison that well!

EDIT: waitaminute..... he's referring to _Boris! _


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> You really can't see a problem given her massive following and history of bias publicly linking to that guy's perfectly reasonable tweet? It's not as if he's posted some racist screed for example? Why does she feel the need to do this if not to cause trouble? She's meant to be objective as a journalist and this is her public twitter account. It's bullying, plain and simple


Surely most people would realise that if you choose to heckle the Prime Minister on camera, and then post about it on Twitter, it's rather likely that you are going to get some attention and response - indeed isn't that exactly what his intention was? Does LK pointing out his twitter account make much difference?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Surely most people would realise that if you choose to heckle the Prime Minister on camera, and then post about it on Twitter, it's rather likely that you are going to get some attention and response - indeed isn't that exactly what his intention was? Does LK pointing out his twitter account make much difference?


It probably doesn't make much actual difference, but I find myself wondering what was the intent?


----------



## philosophical (Sep 19, 2019)

Did the bloke post the film?
Boris Johnson said no press were filming him.
He is such a brazen liar, he has the traits of a spoiled megalomaniac.
The story ought to be about his lies, not the bloke calling him out.
The bigger story is about cuts to public services.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Surely most people would realise that if you choose to heckle the Prime Minister on camera, and then post about it on Twitter, it's rather likely that you are going to get some attention and response - indeed isn't that exactly what his intention was? Does LK pointing out his twitter account make much difference?


I don't see how that justifies her behaviour. 

I've no idea what the guy himself thinks about it, indeed he may be entirely fine with her conduct. But IMO that doesn't mean her actions weren't negative. 

Indeed for all I know he could a political actor who doesn't have a sick kid, and everything he says in that clip is still true. That is what should be discussed. LK isn't interested in that, she's interested in promoting a twitter wide ad hominem.


----------



## ignatious (Sep 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Does LK pointing out his twitter account make much difference?


Saying *"Turns out* the man who challenged the PM is also a Labour activist" implies that he was politically motivated and lessens the impact of what he said.

It’s not her job to deflect attention away from the PM when he is under fire, and the direction of the story unquestionably changed once the Twitter mob had been unleashed. She must have considered the inevitable effect her tweet would have on the situation, and went ahead anyway.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 19, 2019)

Fourth estate meant to hold to account those who presume to govern their fellow citizens...not the governed.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2019)

You didn't have time to photoshop an H on?


----------



## rekil (Sep 19, 2019)

General Sir Mark Alexander Popham Carleton-Smith - Coiled for another crack at the mick.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 19, 2019)

copliker said:


> General Sir Mark Alexander Popham Carleton-Smith - Coiled for another crack at the mick.



And an Etonian cunt to boot!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 19, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


>



Let slip the duds of war!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 19, 2019)

copliker said:


> General Sir Mark Alexander Popham Carleton-Smith - Coiled for another crack at the mick.


*If they want a technology and regulatory solution to the border I'll damn well give them one that they won't forget!*


----------



## Wilf (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyway, give it two months and those cunts will be bartering that gold braid for my hoard of codeine.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 19, 2019)

So yeah, he's got the forces onside.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 19, 2019)

Poi E said:


> So yeah, he's got the forces onside.



To stop the next Lib Dem pro eu coup?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 19, 2019)

Operation Latte


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BCBlues (Sep 19, 2019)

Is this the next line up for Operation White Cliff, the other watch must be a bit cold by now


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 19, 2019)

One on the left is coming up.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 20, 2019)

BBC Radio 6 Music - Mercury Prize, slowthai - Doorman (Hyundai Mercury Prize 2019)


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 20, 2019)

They cut away at the end but he waved around a decapitated boris johnson head


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 20, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 184546



"No, Mr. Bond, we expect you to die."


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2019)

existentialist said:


> It probably doesn't make much actual difference, but I find myself wondering what was the intent?





Rivendelboy said:


> I don't see how that justifies her behaviour.
> 
> I've no idea what the guy himself thinks about it, indeed he may be entirely fine with her conduct. But IMO that doesn't mean her actions weren't negative.
> 
> Indeed for all I know he could a political actor who doesn't have a sick kid, and everything he says in that clip is still true. That is what should be discussed. LK isn't interested in that, she's interested in promoting a twitter wide ad hominem.





ignatious said:


> Saying *"Turns out* the man who challenged the PM is also a Labour activist" implies that he was politically motivated and lessens the impact of what he said.
> 
> It’s not her job to deflect attention away from the PM when he is under fire, and the direction of the story unquestionably changed once the Twitter mob had been unleashed. She must have considered the inevitable effect her tweet would have on the situation, and went ahead anyway.



Has she deleted a tweet? When I look at her twitter feed this is what I find.

 

First she tweets the story, with the focus on awkwardness of the encounter for Boris Johnson. Then she tweets a link to the dad's tweet, saying 'this is him here'.

Doesn't really look like she's instigating a witch-hunt.

The guy has since said he's not got a problem with LK highlighting his tweet.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 20, 2019)

She didn't need to trawl through twitter to find out who the guy is and then link to his piece. She should instead, if she's any kind of journalist, focus on the content of his message and the substance of the exchange. 

But instead it's all an ad hominem.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> She didn't need to trawl through twitter to find out who the guy is and then link to his piece. She should instead, if she's any kind of journalist, focus on the content of his message and the substance of the exchange.
> 
> But instead it's all an ad hominem.



Surely quoting his message is focussing on its content.

What's the ad hominem?


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 20, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Surely quoting his message is focussing on its content.
> 
> What's the ad hominem?


She merely links to his tweet saying "this is him here", that is focusing on the person not the content. That is ad hominem. Her intial tweet is fine, since it represents the exchange and shows what happened. Her subsequent tweet goes beyond that to demonstrate efforts to find out who this guy is and link to that. We don't need a tweet saying "i protested the PM" since we can see it happening.


----------



## ignatious (Sep 20, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Has she deleted a tweet?


Yes.


----------



## andysays (Sep 20, 2019)

I don't do Twitter, but even I know that deleting a tweet after it's been copied and reposted be numerous people is an admission that it was dodgy rather an effective way of concealing it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 20, 2019)

She hasn't deleted it, but it's under "replies" rather than her main feed, as she was responding to the BBC tweet.



It's a weird Twitter thing.


----------



## Whagwan (Sep 20, 2019)

The thing missing from just looking at Kuenssberg's tweets in isolation is how quickly they followed the Guido 'expose' making it clear it was prompted by the right-wing hate blog.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 20, 2019)

Laura Kuenssberg is probably a Tory activist, possibly Johnson's nurse maid and also political editor for the BBC
all about as weird as everything else in British politics


----------



## ricbake (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 20, 2019)

That’s some pea roast!!


----------



## Poi E (Sep 20, 2019)

British Broadcasting Service takes side of British Government. No fucking shit. must be years of Attenborough documentaries that made people think it wasn't always a propaganda machine. horrendous job during ex Yugo peddling Hurd's ancient ethnic hatred bullshit and maintenance of the arms embargo.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 20, 2019)

When does the supreme court come in with its ruling?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 20, 2019)

weltweit said:


> When does the supreme court come in with its ruling?



Expected early next week.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Expected early next week.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2019)

How many more skeletons are there?


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 22, 2019)

MrSki said:


> How many more skeletons are there?


That seems a little harsh. Back in 2014 Business Insider named Jennifer Arcuri as one of the "25 Coolest Women in UK Tech".







The Sunday Times have put some effort into this story. A front page lead article and a much longer Insight team piece inside.



Spoiler: Text of paywalled front page article



Boris Johnson failed to declare a series of potential conflicts of interest over a close friendship with an American model turned technology entrepreneur during his time as London mayor.

An investigation by The Sunday Times can reveal that the woman, Jennifer Arcuri, was given a total of £126,000 in public money and privileged access to three official overseas trade missions led by Johnson.

Sources have confirmed that Johnson, now 55 and prime minister, was a regular visitor to Arcuri’s top-floor flat in Shoreditch, east London.

Arcuri, who was in her late twenties at the time, is claimed to have described him as “one of her best friends”.

Evidence obtained by this newspaper shows that in 2013 Arcuri’s fledgling business received £10,000 in sponsorship cash from an organisation that Johnson was responsible for as London mayor. He attended numerous events she arranged that promoted her company.

Arcuri was also given preferential treatment when it came to joining overseas trade missions led by Johnson. Her business had not met the eligibility criteria for any of the three Johnson trade missions she attended in the space of just a year.

Initial decisions to turn her down for two of those trips were overturned after intervention by Johnson and his close team in the mayor’s office.

One internal email shows how she was given access to a New York trade mission after she discussed the matter with Johnson and he was said to have been happy for her to take part.

As mayor, Johnson was bound by the Greater London Authority’s code of conduct “to declare any private interests relating to their public duties and to take steps to resolve any conflicts arising in a way that protects the public interest”.

He was also expressly barred from providing any undue benefits to friends.

Arcuri, 34, launched herself in London seven years ago as a would-be technology entrepreneur and has been lauded as one of the industry’s movers and shakers.

Her two tiny companies, however, have jointly lost more than £1m, according to their latest accounts last year.

The former model was also given a £15,000 government grant in 2014 under the Sirius Programme designed to encourage foreign entrepreneurs to build businesses in Britain.

In June last year, she relocated back to America, but her latest company still managed to win a £100,000 grant intended for English-based businesses from the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS) earlier this year.

The department is now investigating the award of the grant after this newspaper’s inquiries discovered that Arcuri’s company’s registered address — which was used on the grant application form — is a rented house in Cheshire that is no longer connected to her. She now lives in California.

Johnson was instrumental in helping Arcuri’s business get off the ground by being the guest speaker on four occasions at her Innotech networking summits for policymakers and the London technology community.

Arcuri and Johnson were photographed together on many occasions. She heaped praise on Johnson in social media, defended him from attacks on Twitter, took part in his mayoral campaign, and posted photos she had taken of his speeches at party conferences and a charity event.

The two became close friends and Johnson is said to have made “many visits” to her flat. Chandan Daryanani, the owner of the building, claims Arcuri told him that Johnson was a frequent visitor. He said: “He definitely used to come along and they were very close friends . . . she mentioned once he was one of her best friends”.

Arcuri did not address questions about the friendship in a statement to this newspaper.

She said: “Any grants received by my companies and any trade mission I joined were purely in respect of my role as a legitimate businesswoman.”

Jon Trickett, Labour’s Shadow Minister for the Cabinet Office, said Johnson should provide full disclosure on the allegations. “Boris Johnson must now give a full account of his actions in response to these grave and most serious allegations”, Mr Trickett said in a statement.

“This cannot be swept under the carpet. It is a matter of the integrity of the man now leading our country, who appears to believe he can get away with anything.”

Downing Street declined to comment.



And the main Insight team article :

*Boris Johnson, his glamorous friend Jennifer Arcuri and their global trade trips*

*From New York to Singapore and London’s ‘Silicon Roundabout’, the former model Jennifer Arcuri’s reputation as a tech pioneer rested on her friendship with the PM*



Spoiler: Part one of the article



The delegates for the high-level London technology trade mission to Tel Aviv had been chosen and the preparations were in full swing when a last-minute call came in to the trip’s organisers from the office of Boris Johnson, the London mayor. The mayor’s office wanted another person to be added to the delegates list for the trade mission, which Johnson was leading. The name of the new person was familiar to London & Partners (L&P), the mayor’s promotional agency, which was making the arrangements.

The former model turned tech entrepreneur Jennifer Arcuri had already been turned away by L&P when she applied to be selected as a delegate for the November 2015 trade mission. Her business did not fit with the theme of the trip.

However, the late request to bring Arcuri along was from the mayor’s office. So L&P followed orders and instructed its travel agent to book Arcuri into the hotel in Tel Aviv alongside the other delegates.

The trip was to be the third foreign trade mission Arcuri had attended alongside Johnson in the space of a year, and yet she had not been eligible to take part in any of them. She was also the only one of the 15 delegates who had been on the mayor’s two previous trips and, indeed, an official told this newspaper, businesses are rarely afforded the privilege of being allowed to go on more than one trip.

Sometimes secrets are written on walls, or in this case computer screens. A simple Google search of the name Jennifer Arcuri instantly shows a tangle of links to the man who is now prime minister.

The pair crossed paths at Tory party conferences, London tech events and a fundraising ball. They mingled in Tel Aviv, New York, Singapore and Malaysia, as well as Arcuri’s spacious top-floor rented flat in Shoreditch High Street, east London. They were close friends.

As well as the trade missions, her companies were given two sponsorship grants by L&P, and she went on to secure a £100,000 grant earlier this year from Johnson’s former ministerial colleague Margot James in the Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS).

However, in his position as mayor, Johnson was bound by the Greater London Authority’s code of conduct “to declare any private interests relating to their public duties and to take steps to resolve any conflicts arising in a way that protects the public interest”. He was also expressly barred from providing any undue benefits to friends.

Arcuri was 27 years old when she first encountered Johnson in 2012. It was a meeting that would shape her career. She had grown up in America and dabbled in fashion modelling and films before heading to London for a one-year MBA course.

Towards the end of her course, she joined the Conservative campaign team seeking to rally support for Johnson to be elected to London mayor for a second term. She was photographed in the blue campaign T-shirt holding up a poster with the slogan “Better off with Boris”.

On Facebook, she also posted other photographs in which she is alongside Johnson on the campaign bus. The caption to one of this set of photos reads: “This is the day Innotech was born.”

Innotech was Arcuri’s first entrepreneurial venture after leaving business school. It was conceived as a series of networking “summits” bringing together young technology entrepreneurs based in east London’s “Silicon Roundabout” — also known as Tech City — with politicians and policy-makers.

The key to it all was Arcuri’s new connection with Johnson, who gave her a big name she could promote as the guest speaker. Johnson went on to appear at four of her events — his mayoral title enhancing their credibility.

Within a year Arcuri was appearing in the pages of The Sunday Times Business section. And she would go on to be cited as one of “the 25 coolest women in UK tech” by the website Business Insider.

The citation said her summits had become well known “thanks to her close ties with London mayor Boris Johnson” who “has repeatedly agreed to speak at the event”.

The mayor’s promotional arm L&P also joined the bandwagon. In October 2013, it gave Innotech £10,000 in sponsorship to advertise its name at Arcuri’s event at the World Islamic Economic Forum event in London, where Johnson was speaking. The following summer, L&P also paid Innotech a further £1,500 to sponsor an event in the House of Commons.

L&P has said it can find no record of whether Johnson was involved in the decision to sponsor Arcuri’s company. Johnson, however, oversaw L&P which he created and his office joint funded.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 22, 2019)

Spoiler: Part two of Insight team article



Arcuri’s company did not become a commercial success in the long term. It never posted a profit and its losses are now about £350,000, according to the latest accounts.

She made no secret, however, of her admiration for Johnson. When attending Conservative Party conference in Manchester in 2013, she snapped a photo of Johnson telling jokes from the podium and posted it online with the caption: “The laughter in the room makes this whole week worth it.”

Throughout 2013 and 2014, Arcuri posted numerous photos from public events of Johnson.

Sources have confirmed that Johnson had also begun visiting Arcuri at her flat in Shoreditch. It was a spacious apartment, which cost £2,600 a month to rent, and had a chrome dancing pole taking pride of place in the living room.

On the floor beneath there was a flat with multiple security doors where people bought and took class-A and class-B drugs. The flat was later closed down in 2016 for three months after a police raid on the drugs den. It is not suggested that Arcuri, the owner or any of the other residents were involved with the activities of the gang.

The building is owned by Chandan Daryanani, who struck up a friendship with Arcuri. Daryanani said he was told by Arcuri that Johnson had visited the property “many times” and added proudly: “He used my property, yeah.” He went on: “She mentioned once he was one of her best friends.”

Another source, who does not wish to be named, said Johnson would visit the flat during afternoon breaks in his mayoral diary. A third source described how Arcuri would hold text conversations with Johnson from the flat.

In November 2014, Arcuri was one of 26 delegates chosen to travel alongside Johnson on a trade mission to Singapore and Malaysia as part of his mayoral export programme. The delegates were selected by a two-person panel comprising of Sara French, the mayor’s export programme manager, and a civil servant from the trade department.

To qualify for the trip, all the delegates had to be able to show that their companies had been trading for at least 12 months. However, Arcuri had applied to join the delegation saying she was representing a video-technology venture, called Playbox, which had been set up just three months earlier.

She was the only one of the 26 delegates who did not meet the selection criteria for the trip, which cost the taxpayer £35,000 overall and was run from City Hall. The delegates paid for air travel to and from the UK, but all the other costs such as meals, hotels and internal flights were picked up by the taxpayer.

French has said — through her new employer L&P — she was not aware of any pressure being exerted to choose Arcuri for the trade mission. She recalls that the decision taken to waive the “trading history requirement” for Playbox was because of “Arcuri’s wider entrepreneurial success”. Playbox folded the following year without filing accounts and Arcuri’s only other company, Innotech, had recorded losses of £41,000 at the time the delegates were being chosen.

During the trip to Israel, Arcuri posted photos of Johnson on social media and expressed excitement at his arrival.

Weeks later Arcuri inquired about joining another Johnson trade mission to New York that was being organised by L&P for the beginning of February 2015.

She was knocked back immediately, however. She was told by L&P that it was not worth applying because the trade mission was for fintech companies and neither of her companies were in that sector.

However, Arcuri turned up in New York while the trip was taking place and was allowed to join events alongside the delegation after receiving permission from Johnson and one of his senior advisers. An internal email, released by L&P, said: “Please though put her [Arcuri] on the list for our tech event in NY. I assume she will stay on and do the TLA/Innovate Finance event.

“She has been speaking to Boris and [names a senior adviser] about her being in NY and they are both, apparently, happy with that. So we should treat her as simply another member of the London tech community.”

L&P told this newspaper: “The record shows the team understood Arcuri would attend some events in New York, and that she had agreed this with the mayor and a senior adviser.”

There was a similar story for the next London mayor’s trip to Tel Aviv that November. By this time Arcuri had set up a new company called Hacker House, which aimed to promote cyber-security.

Arcuri applied to the mayor’s export programme to join the trip but was told that her company was not eligible. She was turned down by French. However, French recalled she was subsequently “informed by an L&P colleague that Arcuri had secured permission from a mayoral adviser to attend Tel Aviv alongside the delegation”.

The spokesman said the adviser was from Johnson’s inner political team. “Sara [French] was asked to arrange Arcuri's hotel, with Arcuri meeting her own costs,” the spokesman added.

The instruction from the mayor’s office had clearly been made at the 11th hour. The booking of Arcuri’s hotel in Tel Aviv was sent to her on the day she flew to Israel, and L&P said she later reimbursed the travel agent for her £1,200 bill.

Her attendance on the trade mission raised eyebrows when the delegates gathered in Tel Aviv. One of the officials from the trip expressed surprise to see her because she was not on the official list. He said: “It’s quite something that she went on so many trips because she was not a serious player in the tech sector. Delegates are normally only invited on one trade mission trip. She spoke about ethical hacking. I’ve never really understood what that meant.”

Another delegate described how Arcuri had tried to grab Johnson’s phone to show how she could make it more secure. The delegate said Arcuri was open about her friendship with Johnson.

It was Johnson’s last trade mission as mayor as he had been re-elected to parliament in the summer and was standing down from City Hall in May 2016.

Arcuri was moving on too. She had left London to live in Cheshire and had met a cyber-security expert called Matthew Hickey who joined her company Hacker House as a fellow director.

By Christmas that year she was pregnant and engaged to Hickey.

Her new business fared no better in terms of profits. Last July the couple relocated to an upmarket district of Orange County, California, even though their two companies, Innotech and Hacker House, now owed more than £1m between them.

However, Arcuri still kept her highly marketable reputation as a top technology entrepreneur that she had built through a mixture of her own tireless self-promotion, Johnson’s endorsement of her networking summits and her attendance alongside the mayor at high-level trade missions.

So in November last year Hacker House applied to the DCMS for a grant under a new initiative called the Cyber Skills Immediate Impact Fund, which is designed to train people in the UK to fend off cyber-attacks. Last January it was given a £100,000 grant.

According to a DCMS spokesman, the grant is for initiatives that are “based and operate” in Britain, and yet Hacker House had been based at Arcuri’s $1.2m (£960,000) new American home in Huntington Beach, southeast of Los Angeles, since June last year and remains there today.

The couple supplied their registered company address in Prestbury, Cheshire, on the application form for the government grant. When The Sunday Times visited the address last month, it turned out to be a property that Arcuri and her fiancé had rented before they left for America.

The owner confirmed that the property had no connection to Hacker House and the current tenant said he occasionally received mail for the company but sent it back to the post office marked “wrong address”.

By law, the company should keep all its registers available for inspection at the address or provide an alternative.

Arcuri also uses the rented home as her correspondence address, which is also an apparent breach of the Companies Act.

Furthermore, it emerged that Arcuri was again given preferential treatment when her company applied for the DCMS grant. Officials agreed to waive a rule that the company had to show the grant did not exceed 50% of its collective income because they felt it was a start-up that merited support.

The DCMS said this weekend it would investigate the circumstances surrounding the grant after being told by this newspaper that Arcuri had moved back to America before the application was made.

On Friday she issued a short statement in response to our article. It said: “Any grants received by my companies and any trade mission I joined were purely in respect of my role as a legitimate businesswoman . . . I am incredibly disappointed that The Sunday Times cannot write about a successful female entrepreneur without smearing her with innuendo based on leaks from City Hall.”

Downing Street refused to comment on the prime minister’s behalf yesterday.



The relationship with Johnson dates back to when he was Mayor of London but this isn't a purely historic story. Her businesses lost a shitload of money, and she relocated herself and them to California. Despite that earlier this year she was able to trouser a £100,000 Department for Digital, Culture, Media and Sport grant, applied for from a UK address she no longer had any connection with, and under a programme intended for UK based businesses.


> Furthermore, it emerged that Arcuri was again given preferential treatment when her company applied for the DCMS grant. Officials agreed to waive a rule that the company had to show the grant did not exceed 50% of its collective income because they felt it was a start-up that merited support.





> The DCMS said this weekend it would investigate the circumstances surrounding the grant...




ROFL


----------



## elbows (Sep 22, 2019)

From the party that brought us the magic money tree, comes Dougal de Pfeffel Johnson fucking on the magic roundabout. 

Silly con dreams are made of this, who am I to disagree?


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 184849


Just need to convince poachers to get members of the Johnson clan instead


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 23, 2019)

> but he again declined to engage with the question, saying only that as mayor he had been “beating the drum” for London.



Gallantry not dead then.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 23, 2019)

Lurdan said:


> Spoiler: Part two of Insight team article
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how she claims she's a successful business woman when she seems to lurch from one money-eating business to another, breaches the Companies Act 2006, pushes her way onto trade delegations and is somewhat elastic with the truth on grant forms. Yeah, winning business strategies right there.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

Look at Mr Johnson's failed, over budget egotistical projects; sounds like a perfect match.

That aside. There is a storm going down over this woman, we are in the middle of one of our biggest political crisis for many years, the high court announcement is due out today
and where's the bastard gone; home to new York


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Look at Mr Johnson's failed, over budget egotistical projects; sounds like a perfect match.
> 
> That aside. There is a storm going down over this woman, we are in the middle of one of our biggest political crisis for many years, the high court announcement is due out today
> and where's the bastard gone; home to new York


high court finds unlawful


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

YEEESSS, arrest the bastard on his return.....sorry, don't let him back
Suspending Parliament was unlawful, court rules


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> high court finds unlawful


So, all back to parliament after lunch then?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

wonderful news


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

"parliament has not been prorogued"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

*sniggers*


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

Bestest most joyous news for 3 years?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

#keepjohnsonout


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2019)

Ha ha ha. Fucking chaos. Cheered me up no end. Well chuffed.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 24, 2019)

Just when you though this season of "The UK" was coming to an end, boom, plot twist


----------



## Ming (Sep 24, 2019)

Sorry to be Captain Buzz kill but the clock's still ticking. He can still prorogue again. They just want a no deal on the 31st. Everything else is froth and nonsense... but a step in the right direction.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2019)

Bercow in charge now ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just when you though this season of "The UK" was coming to an end, boom, plot twist


nicked that , soz


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2019)

Parliament should sneak back in when the tories are all off at conference and quickly pass measures to proscribe membership of the Tory party under anti-terror legislation and begin the process of transportation.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> He can still prorogue again.



I would be very surprised if he can.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2019)

Bercow saying parliament must reconvene "without delay"


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> Sorry to be Captain Buzz kill but the clock's still ticking. He can still prorogue again.


Given that there's just been a Supreme Court judgement saying that it was illegal, he'd be a fucking idiot to do it again. It would be challenged again with the same result.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2019)

Good on the court.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.supremecourt.uk/cases/docs/uksc-2019-0192-summary.pdf


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 24, 2019)

Uh oh, he's in trouble, Lady Hale's come along and burst his bubble. Uh oh.

Of course there will now be many who think he's the hero fighting a corrupt unaccountable establishment


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> https://www.supremecourt.uk/cases/docs/uksc-2019-0192-summary.pdf





> This Court has already concluded that the Prime Minister’s advice to Her Majesty was unlawful, void and of no effect. This means that the Order in Council to which it led was also unlawful, void and of no effect and should be quashed. This means that when the Royal Commissioners walked into the House of Lords it was as if they walked in with a blank sheet of paper. The prorogation was also void and of no effect. Parliament has not been prorogued.
> 
> This is the unanimous judgment of all 11 Justices. 4 It is for Parliament, and in particular the Speaker and the Lord Speaker to decide what to do next. Unless there is some Parliamentary rule of which we are unaware, they can take immediate steps to enable each House to meet as soon as possible. It is not clear to us that any step is needed from the Prime Minister, but if it is, the court is pleased that his counsel have told the court that he will take all necessary steps to comply with the terms of any declaration made by this court. It follows that the Advocate General’s appeal in the case of Cherry is dismissed and Mrs Miller’s appeal is allowed. The same declarations and orders should be made in each case.


----------



## Ming (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Given that there's just been a Supreme Court judgement saying that it was illegal, he'd be a fucking idiot to do it again. It would be challenged again with the same result.


Do you not think they gamed this months ago? They're still running the clock down.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> Do you not think they gamed this months ago?


No. Absolutely not. They thought they'd get away with it and have just been fucked by a freight train. 

Johnson is in deep shit and any 'gaming' they might have planned has just unravelled spectacularly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> Sorry to be Captain Buzz kill but the clock's still ticking. He can still prorogue again. They just want a no deal on the 31st. Everything else is froth and nonsense... but a step in the right direction.


he can still try to prorogue


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> No. Absolutely not. They thought they'd get away with it and have just been fucked by a freight train.
> 
> Johnson is in deep shit and any 'gaming' they might have planned has just unravelled spectacularly.


yeh my 120 days of sod 'im prediction looking rather threadbare, might just be 90


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> Do you not think they gamed this months ago? They're still running the clock down.


They are still trying to run the clock down, but this decision has certainly further weakened Johnson's position and made it less likely that he will actually succeed.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 24, 2019)

Ming said:


> Do you not think they gamed this months ago? They're still running the clock down.



I dunno, I'm beginning to suspect that Johnson isn't actually a Machiavellian genius tbh.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I dunno, I'm beginning to suspect that Johnson isn't actually a Machiavellian genius tbh.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 24, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I dunno, I'm beginning to suspect that Johnson isn't actually a Machiavellian genius tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> They thought they'd get away with it and have just been *fucked by a freight train*.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I dunno, I'm beginning to suspect that Johnson isn't actually a Machiavellian genius tbh.


he couldn't even spell machiavelli


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

sales of my tiny violins have soared to previously unseen heights


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Just to soak it all up from the BBC:



> Boris Johnson's decision to suspend Parliament was unlawful, the Supreme Court has ruled.
> 
> Mr Johnson suspended - or prorogued - Parliament for five weeks earlier this month, saying it was to allow a Queen's Speech to outline his new policies.
> 
> ...





> Wow! This is legal, constitutional and political dynamite.
> 
> *It is worth just taking a breath and considering that a prime minister of the United Kingdom has been found by the highest court in the land to have acted unlawfully in shutting down the sovereign body in our constitution, Parliament, at a time of national crisis.*
> 
> ...



Suspending Parliament was unlawful, court rules


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Plaid Cymru's leader Liz Saville Roberts:



> The supreme court has delivered a damming and unanimous verdict. Boris Johnson has broken the law for undermining the basic principles of democracy. The prime minister has shown himself to be no better than a tin-pot dictator, shutting down democracy to avoid scrutiny.
> 
> There is no question, the prime minister must resign immediately and a crash-out Brexit stopped once and for all.
> 
> In his short time in office Boris Johnson has proven himself to be a deeply dangerous and anti-democratic leader, with no respect for the rule of law. It would be a complete affront to civilised society if the prime minister did not resign after this historic ruling.


SNP:


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Uh oh, he's in trouble, Lady Hale's come along and burst his bubble. Uh oh.
> 
> Of course there will now be many who think he's the hero fighting a corrupt unaccountable establishment



Sadly true


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

Farage calls for Cummings to go


----------



## Ming (Sep 24, 2019)

Believe me all. I'll be tap dancing with delight to see these fuckers go down like the Hindenburg. Don't get me wrong.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Farage calls for Cummings to go


He's twice the statesmen Johnson is - makes yer proud to be English.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

No surprise here:



> THE Speaker has said MPs must "convene without delay" as the UK Supreme Court unanimously ruled that Prime Minister Boris Johnson's prorogation was illegal.



Speaker John Bercow calls for Parliament to reconvene 'without delay'

Full statement...



> I welcome the supreme court’s judgment that the prorogation of parliament was unlawful. The judges have rejected the government’s claim that closing down parliament for five weeks was merely standard practice to allow for a new Queen’s speech.
> 
> In reaching their conclusion, they have vindicated the right and duty of parliament to meet at this crucial time to scrutinise the executive and hold ministers to account. As the embodiment of our parliamentary democracy, the House of Commons must convene without delay. To this end, I will now consult the party leaders as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> he can still try to prorogue


He will have some fucking next level stupidity to just trying kicking this can down the road again  

I am grinning while picturing him in his office yelling and blaming people


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> No surprise here:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaker John Bercow calls for Parliament to reconvene 'without delay'


in other good news this will fuck the tory party conference and i doubt hotels etc which have been booked will be in any way likely to offer a refund


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He will have some fucking next level stupidity to just trying kicking this can down the road again
> 
> I am grinning while picturing him in his office yelling and blaming people


might lead to cummings receiving his p45...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

Pity poor Johnson's girlfriend. I would not want to be on the receiving end.

Don't forget, his misled her Majesty. Orf with his head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 24, 2019)

What odds on him falling on his sword? I'd be surprised myself but I'm not well up on this stuff.


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He will have some fucking next level stupidity to just trying kicking this can down the road again
> 
> I am grinning while picturing him in his office yelling and blaming people



Seriously though, what would stop him. 

People are getting a bit carried away IMO. Ruled unlawful is not the same as illegal. Not like Johnson's going to get fined, imprisoned, or compelled by the threat there of to take a particular course of action.

Not being a buzz kill, it is still pretty funny of course.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What odds on him falling on his sword? I'd be surprised myself but I'm not well up on this stuff.



Can't see it because of this tbh. If he quits at some point it won't be because he's fucked everything up and thinks he should, it'll be because the job isn't as fun as he thought and he'd rather go back to his directorships and Telegraph columns.


----------



## Ming (Sep 24, 2019)

xenon said:


> Seriously though, what would stop him.
> 
> People are getting a bit carried away IMO. Ruled unlawful is not the same as illegal. Not like Johnson's going to get fined, imprisoned, or compelled by the threat there of to take a particular course of action.
> 
> Not being a buzz kill, it is still pretty funny of course.


This is the thing I'm worried about. There's no shame in modern politics. Only outcomes. If it's not going to effect him personally or legally he could stick two fingers up and pro rogue again. Run the clock down by any means necessary.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 24, 2019)

This is fucking hilarious, De Pfeffel must be the least successful PM in history!


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2019)

The following is known by everyone.

Johnson has a reputation for being lazy and winging it. 
Multiple demonstrable instances of lying to the public.
Multiple accusations of misuse of public funds.

But people think a legal faux pah is going to have him resign or forced out.

pfft.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Worth a repost


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

At some point very soon, I'll be having a little celebratory drink to this moral victory even if it changes little. . Cheers everyone.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

Are there any new #JohnsonOut petitions we should all be signing?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Apparently the front page of the Evening Standard has a photo of Johnson, with 'guilty' stamped over it. 

George Osborne must be wetting himself.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2019)

Must be a Who fan:


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently the front page of the Evening Standard has a photo of Johnson, with 'guilty' stamped over it.
> 
> George Osborne must be wetting himself.



And behind bars. 
The way to go may be an urgent recall if parliament and a vote of no confidence. If he was ousted the Door could be opened for the 21 Tories that lost the whip to return.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 24, 2019)

xenon said:


> Seriously though, what would stop him.
> 
> People are getting a bit carried away IMO. Ruled unlawful is not the same as illegal. Not like Johnson's going to get fined, imprisoned, or compelled by the threat there of to take a particular course of action.
> 
> Not being a buzz kill, it is still pretty funny of course.


 Tort of misfeasance in public office might cause him some trouble if Miller's team is so minded.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2019)

Really, given what we now know, the Queen needs to resign. Her position is untenable.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2019)

#LizOut


----------



## Poi E (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, she knows that signing an OiC is not a guarantee of efficacy. Her advisors will be panicked.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Well, she knows that signing an OiC is not a guarantee of efficacy. Her advisors will be panicked.


Where panicked means “executed”?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> #LizOut


#wengerin


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Where panicked means “executed”?


where it means labouring on the great project to drain falkland sound

so yes, executed


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> #wengerin


What about that ludicrous display?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyway, a decision that upholds and undermines the constitution. Only in UK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What about that ludicrous display?


a broad swathe of political opinion believes arsene wenger would never have been taken in by the mountebank johnson


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Anyway, a decision that upholds and undermines the constitution. Only in UK.


It's a funny old game...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Bercow giving a statement on the news channels - parliament will sit again from 11.30 am tomorrow.


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bercow giving a statement on the news channels - parliament will sit again from 11.30 am tomorrow.


Corbyn will have to proroge the Labour party conference


----------



## Poi E (Sep 24, 2019)

He'll be glad.


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bercow giving a statement on the news channels - parliament will sit again from 11.30 am tomorrow.


Jezza will have to sprint back from Brighton after his speech then"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> Jezza will have to sprint back from Brighton after his speech then"


an easier trip than flying back from new york in high dudgeon


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

andysays said:


> Corbyn will have to proroge the Labour party conference



The reports are his speech will be brought forward to tomorrow morning, before heading back to the commons.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> And behind bars.
> The way to go may be an urgent recall if parliament and a vote of no confidence. If he was ousted the Door could be opened for the 21 Tories that lost the whip to return.


What a victory that would be. That would be marvelous. 21 tory MPs with the whip restored.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2019)

Didnt at least one of them already join the Lib Dems?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The reports are his speech will be brought forward to tomorrow morning, before heading back to the commons.



Now Corbyn is doing his speech this afternoon.


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Now Corbyn is doing his speech this afternoon.


please let it be instead of Watson's!

edit: Apparently it is! Marvellous


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently the front page of the Evening Standard has a photo of Johnson, with 'guilty' stamped over it.
> 
> George Osborne must be wetting himself.



Not how described on Sky, but good enough.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2019)

Bet Johnson is still sleeping off a hangover in New York. Who would dare wake him with the news?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not how described on Sky, but good enough.


when a film comes to be made about brexit there can be no one else to play lady hale off the supreme court than helen mirren


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Bet Johnson is still sleeping off a hangover in New York. Who would dare wake him with the news?


donald trump


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> donald trump


Hopefully disgraced president Trump will send tweets of support


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Worth a repost



Genius. 

It's perked my day up no end


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



What a dickhead. Is it taxpayer money he's splurging on fancy barristers or his own?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> What a dickhead. Is it taxpayer money he's splurging on fancy barristers or his own?


newsthump is a satirical website


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> newsthump is a satirical website


Hey, your fault I got carried away with all this excitement. It's not every day the PM gets told he has acted illegally. In my defence, it is something BoJo would do.


----------



## pesh (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> What a dickhead. Is it taxpayer money he's splurging on fancy barristers or his own?


If that was real I doubt the EU courts would have jumped to his help 

#sorry


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Hey, your fault I got carried away with all this excitement. It's not every day the PM gets told he has acted illegally. In my defence, it is something BoJo would do.


we've been enjoying watching this unfold on the internet, my manager being in no way averse to doing it in work time today


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> If that was real I doubt the EU courts would have jumped to his help
> 
> #sorry


Totally worth it to see him get his arse handed to him by two courts


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Totally worth it to see him get his arse handed to him by two courts


I suspect this is not the last time the courts will be involved with disgraced prime minister Johnson.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Hey, your fault I got carried away with all this excitement. It's not every day the PM gets told he has acted illegally. In my defence, it is something BoJo would do.


I'm on your side, I thought the same.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I suspect this is not the last time the courts will be involved with disgraced prime minister Johnson.







Boris de Pfeffel Johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the first of November, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there hanged by the neck until you are dead. And may God have mercy upon your soul.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> I'm on your side, I thought the same.


Thanks. 

I'm having a magnum ice-cream to celebrate the wondrous news


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris de Pfeffel Johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the first of November, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there hanged by the neck until you are dead. And may God have mercy upon your soul.


Do we have to have mercy on his soul?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Do we have to have mercy on his soul?


No , not at all


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Do we have to have mercy on his soul?


by no means


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Do we have to have mercy on his soul?



Not applicable, tories are not equipped with this feature.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Good. I'm all out of mercy.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 24, 2019)

Is there going to be PMQs tomorrow? Can't wait to seen how De Peffel responds to all this.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Really, given what we now know, the Queen needs to resign. Her position is untenable.







> This is a hideous moment for the Palace.
> 
> The Queen had very little discretion over whether to prorogue Parliament; she acts in this case on the advice of her prime minister.
> 
> ...





> Worse for the Palace, and for the Queen, is the spotlight this throws onto all the dark corners of the British constitution.
> 
> For decades, for centuries, it’s been governed by convention and precedent, and an unspoken agreement not to push things too far. Boris Johnson blew that apart.
> 
> And now the demands for a written constitution are coming. And with them the inevitable question – just what role should there be for a hereditary monarch?



From the BBCs live updates page which is a lot more entertaining than normal.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Is there going to be PMQs tomorrow? Can't wait to seen how De Peffel responds to all this.



No, there is some requirement to give a certain amount of notification ahead of time so it cant happen tomorrow.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2019)

pariament is unrogued? abrogued? demirougued?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Is there going to be PMQs tomorrow? Can't wait to seen how De Peffel responds to all this.



Bercow said no PMQs tomorrow. 

But, it's still going to be a very painful day for ministers.


----------



## xenon (Sep 24, 2019)

.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Bet the Queen is signing his name on a death warrant as we speak whilst enjoying a large gin and dubonnet. Special occasion and all that.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't worry Boz, could have been worse:


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

xenon said:


> *cough*
> News Thump


YES I KNOW THAT, THANK YOU


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2019)

State broadcaster seemingly unable to spin this is any way.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

elbows said:


> No, there is some requirement to give a certain amount of notification ahead of time so it cant happen tomorrow.


Shame.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> pariament is unrogued? abrogued? demirougued?


full of rogues


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> pariament is unrogued? abrogued? demirougued?



Turns out that it was amateurogued.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

i've been enjoying the sign language guy's bsl


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Do we have to have mercy on his soul?


Fun fact: Tories don't have souls.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Fun fact: Tories don't have souls.


and very few of them have any r'n'b


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Rerogued


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## kebabking (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Shame.



Bercow has graciously _invited the government to send a minister to make a statement _when parliament re-opens tomorrow _- _the experience, for said minister, may sting a tad.

Oh dear, how sad, never mind...


----------



## kebabking (Sep 24, 2019)

Lady Hale giveth and Lady Hale taketh away, blessed be the name of the Lady Hale...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Ironic that Johnson tried to exploit the Royal Prerogative, and now he's been left with about as much actual power as the Queen.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm wondering if BJ's constituency will consider a recall motion ?

he doen't have a huge majority.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

I guess this proves beyond any doubt that the judicial establishment are anything but impartial.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 24, 2019)

First rain, then Hale… 

(Think I’ll leave the jokes to danny la rouge)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I guess this proves beyond any doubt that the judicial establishment are anything but impartial.


Hello Marty1

What decision today do you think wouldn't have provided such proof?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> I'm wondering if BJ's constituency will consider a recall motion ?
> 
> he doen't have a huge majority.



Now that would be funny.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I guess this proves beyond any doubt that the judicial establishment are anything but impartial.



Yes, they have this appalling bias against shit that's outside the the law. Dreadful...

Oh yes, FUCK OFF.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> First rain, then Hale…
> 
> (Think I’ll leave the jokes to danny la rouge)


you're not up to the pace


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I guess this proves beyond any doubt that the judicial establishment are anything but impartial.


----------



## pesh (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 184978
> i've been enjoying the sign language guy's bsl


the crying eyes bit he just did for Boris's response was beautiful.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 24, 2019)

Best justice money can buy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


>


Don't scare him away. He has some Big Truths to share.


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> and very few of them have any r'n'b


but they sure know how to twist.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I guess this proves beyond any doubt that the judicial establishment are anything but impartial.


Er it upheld the rule of law - how is that biased…? Prorogation in order to secure parliamentary advantage - which was the sole reason BJ did so - can NEVER be deemed lawful, for the reason that it’s undemocratic (and, whilst democracy might not work too well in many ways in this country, and not at all in others, Parliament is still sovereign).

Johnson must now, of course, seriously consider his position (and I think this has probably made an imminent GE far more imminent). 

Oh and, finally, do fuck off…


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Prorogation in order to secure parliamentary advantage - which was the sole reason BJ did so - can NEVER be deemed lawful


apart from in the high court


----------



## kebabking (Sep 24, 2019)

D'you know, I'm not _absolutely _convinced that Johnson's 'girly swot' jibe has paid off in the long term...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris de Pfeffel Johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the first of November, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there hanged by the neck until you are dead. And may God have mercy upon your soul.



FIFY


----------



## klang (Sep 24, 2019)

xenon said:


> .


Key points of court ruling acc to Reuters:
Factbox - Key points of Supreme Court judgment that suspending parliament unlawful


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

pesh said:


> the crying eyes bit he just did for Boris's response was beautiful.


He actually wasn't taking the piss, just translating. That sign, with the fingers coming down the face from the eyes like tears means "old", which is what Johnson had just said.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

The case law updates will make for some joyous reading tomorrow morning


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 24, 2019)

Cunt would probably drink the whiskey, ask for a top up and then still miss . . . but we can dream


----------



## pesh (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> He actually wasn't taking the piss, just translating. That sign, with the fingers coming down the face from the eyes like tears means "old", which is what Johnson had just said.


sure, i figured it was, but his facial expressions throughout looked like he was enjoying himself


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

pesh said:


> sure, i figured it was, but his facial expressions throughout looked like he was enjoying himself


Probably the best day of his career.


----------



## pesh (Sep 24, 2019)

that was the vibe i was getting, i was wondering if they'd drawn straws in the office to decide who got to do it


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

when Johnson became Prime Minister I was pretty annoyed.

But it's been alright, hasn't it?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris de Pfeffel Johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the first of November, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there hanged by the neck until you are dead. And may God have mercy upon your soul.


Then his body dumped in a ditch.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I dunno, I'm beginning to suspect that Johnson isn't actually a Machiavellian genius tbh.



He does not have the look of a man for whom everything is going to plan.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> when Johnson became Prime Minister I was pretty annoyed.
> 
> But it's been alright, hasn't it?


For entertainment value, more than alright. 

As the leader of the country, a fucking disaster.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> He does not have the look of a man for whom everything is going to plan.


oh it is

but not his plan


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

I think someone finally made him comb his air and/or get a haircut too. 

He's still a monster twat, just slightly more presentable.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 24, 2019)

hmm can he bring this to the European courts


would just add icing the cake of this mess


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 24, 2019)

I probably shouldn't be surprised, but I can't believe Johnson thought this would be anything other than a complete disaster.

His entire career is periods of baffoonery (if that's a word) then there's some kind of scandal, then fucking off for a while (usually to the Spectator), all the while burning all the bridges that got him there in the first place.

So it's no wonder, when he went for the 'top job', he was almost completely destroyed as soon as he stepped into the Chamber.

In short, the guys a cunt.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> But it's been alright, hasn't it?



For people who hate Boris Johnson it could scarcely have been better. He's not just fucked everything up he's invented new and hitherto undreamt of ways of fucking up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

not sure if im late with this , but aww bless

Humiliated Boris Johnson forced to cut short US trip and fly back to parliament


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> hmm can he bring this to the European courts


No.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> hmm can he bring this to the European courts
> 
> 
> would just add icing the cake of this mess



I doubt European courts can rule on UK constitutional law.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I guess this proves beyond any doubt that the judicial establishment are anything but impartial.


Yup, and look at everyone on here cheering on the establishment and the 'rule of law' stopping the 'racist thickos' get their way. The true face of U75 made plain.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> I probably shouldn't be surprised, but I can't believe Johnson thought this would be anything other than a complete disaster.


To be fair, _nobody_ predicted what a complete disaster it would be. At best there were a few predictions of a majority decision one way or the other but a unanimous decision by all 11 Supreme Court judges is seismic and way beyond what anyone thought could happen.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)

Tory whips don't want anyone else putting their foot in it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> To be fair, _nobody_ predicted what a complete disaster it would be. At most there were a few predictions of a majority decision one way or the other but a unanimous decision but all 11 Supreme Court judges is seismic and way beyond what anyone thought could happen.


Yep, although it was looking more likely once the hearing started. Johnson refusing to repeat his lie under oath was the kicker - I had expected him to brazen it out and just keep on lying, but clearly there is evidence out there that he fears could come out.


----------



## tommers (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> For entertainment value, more than alright.
> 
> As the leader of the country, a fucking disaster.



Gave up on that a long time ago to be honest.  The whole load of them are ridiculous and the papers are worse.

Just enjoying the schadenfreude.

Hilarious.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Tory whips don't want anyone else putting their foot in it.


Doesn't apply to the Magnificent 21 though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Yup, and look at everyone on here cheering on the establishment and the 'rule of law' stopping the 'racist thickos' get their way. The true face of U75 made plain.


not really , I think people are just glad Johnson is humiliated, again


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> not really , I think people are just glad Johnson is humiliated, again


there's still time this week for a few more humiliations


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> not really , I think people are just glad Johnson is humiliated, again


johnson is a racist thicko though, so teuchter was inadvertently correct!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Tory whips don't want anyone else putting their foot in it.



I tentatively predict that this will not work.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> not really , I think people are just glad Johnson is humiliated, again



Just ignore him, he's only trolling for attention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> johnson is a racist thicko though, so teuchter was inadvertently correct!


he's on a bit of a roll this year, teuchter, he's said about 3 things that are by coincidence correct


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I tentatively predict that this will not work.


It was leaked within what, 2 minutes?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's to him getting his comeuppance. Cheers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Yup, and look at everyone on here cheering on the establishment and the 'rule of law' stopping the 'racist thickos' get their way. The true face of U75 made plain.


yeh you'd rather people cheered on that enemy of the establishment, the eton- and oxford-educated prime minister


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Here's to him getting his comeuppance. Cheers.
> View attachment 184981


one half-drunk pint? 

thought you'd have a gaggle of friends about downing pints and making mock


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> there's still time this week for a few more humiliations


There's still time today for more humiliations, let's face it. They just won't be this good.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> one half-drunk pint?
> 
> thought you'd have a gaggle of friends about downing pints and making mock


it was only half drunk...places to walk and all that.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh you'd rather people cheered on that enemy of the establishment, the eton- and oxford-educated prime minister


He's a conservative prime minister, which is exactly what the people voted for at the last general election, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Tory whips don't want anyone else putting their foot in it.


i wonder how many emails that address will receive in the next few days from non-parliamentarians


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 24, 2019)

][/QUOTE]
Looks a bit at. A


equationgirl said:


> There's still time today for more humiliations, let's face it. They just won't be this good.



There HAS to be a photo somewhere of Reese Mogg dressed as a Nazi being wanked off by a prostitute.

It's just a matter of finding it!


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> He's a conservative prime minister, which is exactly what the people voted for at the last general election, whether you like it or not.


Except they didn't.  The Cons did not get a majority at the last election.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> He's a conservative prime minister, which is exactly what the people voted for at the last general election, whether you like it or not.


oh fuck off you pious liar

i think you'll find - and it was widely reported at the time - that the uk DID NOT vote for a tory prime minister, which is why theresa may bribed the dup to enter into a confidence and supply arrangement.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> He's a conservative prime minister, which is exactly what the people voted for at the last general election, whether you like it or not.


No they didn't.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> He's a conservative prime minister, which is exactly what the people voted for at the last general election, whether you like it or not.


er nope


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> He's a conservative prime minister, which is exactly what the people voted for at the last general election, whether you like it or not.



So consummate are his cock ups I'd be a bit surprised if Boris Johnson even voted for a Conservative prime minister at the last election.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

that's shut teuchter up, which is always a good thing


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Yup, and look at everyone on here cheering on the establishment and the 'rule of law' stopping the 'racist thickos' get their way. The true face of U75 made plain.



The establishment seem to be on full throttle to overturn the referendum.

A GE is no doubt going to completely change the political landscape and those who have worked so hard to stop Brexit will be eviscerated by the electorate.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 24, 2019)

Probably, but it will be the end of the UK, which is a good thing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

look at them turn on each other


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

More people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for any other variety of prime minister, even if everyone here likes to dismiss the opinion of those people. And more people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for the panel of pontificating judges who are now dictating how the country should be run.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> The establishment seem to be on full throttle to overturn the referendum.



Cheered on by U75's champagne anarchists.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 24, 2019)

In much the same way, Carling is the best lager, because a lot of people drink it.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

As a rule more people don't vote than vote for _any _variety of prime minister, including Conservative, so maybe wind that self-satisfied smugness down a notch.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Cheered on by U75's champagne anarchists.



Surely home brew anarchists?


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> More people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for any other variety of prime minister, even if everyone here likes to dismiss the opinion of those people. And more people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for the panel of pontificating judges who are now dictating how the country should be run.


People don't vote for a Prime Minister, they vote for an MP.  No one voted for No Deal, either, as May left that out of the last Tory manifesto.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 24, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Surely home brew anarchists?


*Tofu eating anarchists.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Surely home brew anarchists?


Not the pseuds who post on here.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> The establishment seem to be on full throttle to overturn the referendum.
> 
> A GE is no doubt going to completely change the political landscape and those who have worked so hard to stop Brexit will be eviscerated by the electorate.



Oh the world is so simple and black and white for you!  It might surprise you that Establishment and Remain are not equivalent, any more than Brexiteer and Rascist is equivalent.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> More people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for any other variety of prime minister, even if everyone here likes to dismiss the opinion of those people. And more people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for the panel of pontificating judges who are now dictating how the country should be run.


Nobody at all voted for him as PM, they voted for him as leader (if you mean the recent tory membership vote).


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> People don't vote for a Prime Minister, they vote for an MP.



True. It's probably the case that most people who vote for a tory MP, actually want to be ruled by supreme judges, and don't like the idea of a Tory PM being in charge.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> More people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for any other variety of prime minister, even if everyone here likes to dismiss the opinion of those people. And more people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for the panel of pontificating judges who are now dictating how the country should be run.


You think judges should be elected?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> More people voted for a Conservative prime minister than voted for any other variety of prime minister


did they now?
the conservatives received 13,636,684 votes - 42.4%. which means that other parties received 57.6%. now, i don't know how you calculate things down in loughborough junction or whichever unfortunate locality you live in, but generally speaking 57.6 is taken to be a greater percentage than 42.4. so more people desired a non-tory prime minister than did for a tory one.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Not the pseuds who post on here.



True I've not got the patience to learn how to home brew properly, but I do like a nice pale ale, which is pretty much the same as champagne at London pub prices tbf.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Nobody at all voted for him as PM,


I didn't claim that they did.
They voted for a party whose rules for choosing a new leader were perfectly clear, although people here think they are too racist and thick to have understood those rules.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> True. It's probably the case that most people who vote for a tory MP, actually want to be ruled by supreme judges, and don't like the idea of a Tory PM being in charge.


You are really very confused. The judges aren't ruling, beyond ruling that parliament should rule. And guess what it is we vote for in elections. Members of parliament. We don't vote for governments or pms, if you want to get technical about it.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

Is there a term for someone who really hates people making sweeping judgements and yet constantly does so on the very thread where he complains about it?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I didn't claim that they did.
> They voted for a party whose rules for choosing a new leader were perfectly clear, although people here think they are too racist and thick to have understood those rules.


Nope. If you're going to troll, put some effort in. They voted for individuals to become their member of parliament. That's it. That's the only thing we get to vote for.


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> True. It's probably the case that most people who vote for a tory MP, actually want to be ruled by supreme judges, and don't like the idea of a Tory PM being in charge.


you really dont understand what is happening, do you?   Long live your dictatorship though!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> Is there a term for someone who really hates people making sweeping judgements and yet constantly does so on the very thread where he complains about it?


someone who does that is a teuchterist and the action of doing so is a teuchterism


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> did they now?
> the conservatives received 13,636,684 votes - 42.4%. which means that other parties received 57.6%. now, i don't know how you calculate things down in loughborough junction or whichever unfortunate locality you live in, but generally speaking 57.6 is taken to be a greater percentage than 42.4. so more people voted for a non-tory prime minister than did for a tory one.


That's like saying that when I go into a shop and ask for cheese and onion crisps, and I get given a packet of salt and vinegar crisps, that's perfectly fair enough because after all, I did ask for a 'non-ready-salted' variety of crisps.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> That's like saying that when I go into a shop and ask for cheese and onion crisps, and I get given a packet of salt and vinegar crisps, that's perfectly fair enough because after all, I did ask for a 'non-ready-salted' variety of crisps.


no it isn't


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> did they now?
> the conservatives received 13,636,684 votes - 42.4%. which means that other parties received 57.6%. now, i don't know how you calculate things down in loughborough junction or whichever unfortunate locality you live in, but generally speaking 57.6 is taken to be a greater percentage than 42.4. so more people desired a non-tory prime minister than did for a tory one.


boom! mic drop!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> That's like saying that when I go into a shop and ask for cheese and onion crisps, and I get given a packet of salt and vinegar crisps, that's perfectly fair enough because after all, I did ask for a 'non-ready-salted' variety of crisps.


It's really nothing like saying that at all.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> That's like saying that when I go into a shop and ask for cheese and onion crisps, and I get given a packet of salt and vinegar crisps, that's perfectly fair enough because after all, I did ask for a 'non-ready-salted' variety of crisps.



Personally I keep walking into the shop looking for bread and roses but there's only vinegar and then I'm told told to piss off. I don't know why I keep going .


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> no it isn't


Yes it is.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

Wait ... are you Jim Davidson?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyway. The extraordinary amount of effort everyone is putting into responding to my posts shows what a slow news day it is.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I didn't claim that they did.
> They voted for a party whose rules for choosing a new leader were perfectly clear, although people here think they are too racist and thick to have understood those rules.


I've no idea whether you are talking about the electorate or the tory membership vote. Though, tbh, I'm struggling to stay with this interesting topic. Must be the home brew kicking in.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. The extraordinary amount of effort everyone is putting into responding to my posts shows what a slow news day it is.



Kind of you to worry but it's no trouble, your awfulness is mildly entertaining in small doses.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Yes it is.


it really isn't.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> That's like saying that when I go into a shop and ask for cheese and onion crisps, and I get given a packet of salt and vinegar crisps, that's perfectly fair enough because after all, I did ask for a 'non-ready-salted' variety of crisps.



I think you’ll eventually get your cheese and onion crisps as at the end of the day, the customer is always right.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> Kind of you to worry but it's no trouble, your awfulness is mildly entertaining in small doses.


and emetic in anything else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I think you’ll eventually get your cheese and onion crisps as at the end of the day, the customer is always right.


no they aren't


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. The extraordinarily tiny amount of effort everyone is putting into responding to my posts shows how shit I am.


cfy


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Ahhh. teuchter's got a fwend.


----------



## pesh (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. The extraordinary amount of effort everyone is putting into responding to my posts shows what a slow news day it is.


you're a slow news day.


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> Personally I keep walking into the shop looking for bread and roses but there's only vinegar and then I'm told told to piss off. I don't know why I keep going .



My local shop keeps telling me they had jam in yesterday, and that they'll get more in tomorrow. But there's never jam today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

chilango said:


> My local shop keeps telling me they had jam in yesterday, and that they'll get more in tomorrow. But there's never jam today.


when i was on holiday last week there was lots of jam in the shops  i have some very nice blueberry jam


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it really isn't.


It really is. Fact.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2019)

Rob Ray said:


> Kind of you to worry but it's no trouble, your awfulness is mildly entertaining in small doses.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It really is. Fact.


it's not a fucking fact.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 24, 2019)

He's still lying about the legal position of no deal.

All he has to do is just mouth fart the word "brexit" and he'll be ok. 

Brexit! All the curtain twitchers respond feverishly clapping their webbed hands like clattering pelmets. That's the code word to activate them like an unexploded bomb versus the home guard. Who do you think you are kidding mister juncker. We don't want your so called bendy bananas, we measure our prawn cocktail crisps in cavaliers and roundheads.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## tim (Sep 24, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Bestest most joyous news for 3 years?



Your life must be really shit. (((hash tag )))


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Brexit: Boris Johnson defeated by UK Supreme Court – but he could still emerge as a winner

An interesting read/perspective.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnson might end up in a car on Harrowdown Hill in Oxfordshire yet.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Brexit: Boris Johnson defeated by UK Supreme Court – but he could still emerge as a winner
> 
> An interesting read/perspective.





> Britain’s threadbare constitutional framework makes it particularly vulnerable to the wrath of a strong leader.


Is Johnson a 'strong leader' in your eyes then?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh dear


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Is Johnson a 'strong leader' in your eyes then?



At present, almost herculean when compared to commissar Corbyn and Jo Swinson.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh dear



Unsurprisingly ignoring the constitutional order of having three independent estates of the realm, of which the judiciary are one, to provide checks and balances against an overweening executive.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> At present, almost herculean when compared to commissar Corbyn and Jo Swinson.


Lol commissar sounds a bit soviet


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought one of the main purposes of Brexit was to take back control of the EU judges and EU Courts.  Now it turns out _ours_ are not much better.  Brexit is confusing.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> At present, almost herculean when compared to commissar Corbyn and Jo Swinson.


Yes, he really showed his strength, wisdom and leadership when he broke all records by losing vote after vote in Parliament, booted out a shitload of his own party and then capped it off by by being defeated and totally humiliated in the Supreme Court.  What a leader!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Yes, he really showed his strength, wisdom and leadership when he broke all records by losing vote after vote in Parliament, booted out a shitload of his own party and then capped it off by by being defeated and totally humiliated in the Supreme Court.  What a leader!


He'll certainly go down in history, but not in the way he probably imagines.


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> At present, almost herculean when compared to commissar Corbyn and Jo Swinson.


Corbyn will be Johnson's Athena, then.


(do you dumbo's never learn?)


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Yes, he really showed his strength, wisdom and leadership when he broke all records by losing vote after vote in Parliament, booted out a shitload of his own party and then capped it off by by being defeated and totally humiliated in the Supreme Court.  What a leader!



And how do you think all of that will be perceived by those who voted leave?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> And how do you think all of that will be perceived by those who voted leave?


But he said the prorogation was nothing to do with Brexit and so nothing to do with the (laughably flawed) referendum. Which is it?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> And how do you think all of that will be perceived by those who voted leave?



Either:

a) Johnson only wanted the time to prepare a soopa-doopa Queen's Speech. 

or

b) Johnson lied the Queen in order to get Brexit. And that's either i) justified, or ii) treason. 

Is there a c) out there?


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> And how do you think all of that will be perceived by those who voted leave?



They will have a range of different views and thoughts on it.  Just as they did for wanting to vote leave and what our relationship with the EU should be after Brexit happens.

There is not one single unified voice on any side of the debate and those who claim there is or worse pretend to speak for them should be treated with the highest level of distrust.


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Either:
> 
> a) Johnson only wanted the time to prepare a soopa-doopa Queen's Speech.
> 
> ...



c) Johnson didn't like getting his arse handed to him every day at work, so thought he'd send everyone home.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnson is attempting to wrestle control from parliament and the highest British courts so that he can give back control to parliament and the highest British courts.

How can people not see this?

And we have a glorious constitutional monarchy. Johnson only wants to protect it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

chilango said:


> c) Johnson didn't like getting his arse handed to him every day at work, so thought he'd send everyone home.


... by lying to the queen.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> They will have a range of different views and thoughts on it.  Just as they did for wanting to vote leave and what our relationship with the EU should be after Brexit happens.
> 
> There is not one single unified voice on any side of the debate and those who claim there is or worse pretend to speak for them should be treated with the highest level of distrust.



Perhaps you misjudge the anger and distain leavers have for the remain establishments efforts to curtail Brexit and the level of support for those who fight to enact the referendum?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> They will have a range of different views and thoughts on it.  Just as they did for wanting to vote leave and what our relationship with the EU should be after Brexit happens.
> 
> There is not one single unified voice on any side of the debate and those who claim there is or worse pretend to speak for them should be treated with the highest level of distrust.


tbh it's just another variation on the 'thickie proles' line.


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ... by lying to the queen.



It's just like "coughing" down the phone at your boss when you want a day at the beach.

Right?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I thought one of the main purposes of Brexit was to take back control of the EU judges and EU Courts.  Now it turns out _ours_ are not much better.  Brexit is confusing.


Why is ours not much better? Unless you want to try to argue that the 11 SC justices are all remainers seeking to overturn the referendum result, all they’ve done is return a judgement commensurate with what everyone already knew; that BJ suspended parliament for reasons other than those he stated; which have been deemed unlawful. They haven’t made a judgement on Brexit. A Prime Minister who can do whatever he wants, regardless of the law, is a dictator.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh it's just another variation on the 'thickie proles' line.



The BBC are especially bad for this, whenever they want the opinion of a member of the public who supports Brexit (in the interests of balance, obv), without fail they choose someone who is as thick as mince.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Why is ours not much better? Unless you want to try to argue that the 11 SC justices are all remainers seeking to overturn the referendum result, all they’ve done is return a judgement commensurate with what everyone already knew; that BJ suspended parliament for reasons other than those he stated, which are unlawful. They haven’t made a judgement on Brexit. A Prime Minister who can do whatever he wants, regardless of the law, is a dictator.


Remoaner establishment tricks. 

/Marty (not the good Marty )


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 24, 2019)

editor said:


> Oh dear




That is really special. Presumably they are relying on their supporters being so catastrophically ignorant that they will accept @leaveEUOfficial’s nonsensical logic, which of course is probably a safe assumption to make after all.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> The BBC are especially bad for this, whenever they want the opinion of a member of the public who supports Brexit (in the interests of balance, obv), without fail they choose someone who is as thick as mince.


Nadine Dorries?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Unless you want to try to argue that the 11 SC justices are all remainers seeking to overturn the referendum result,



Well, can you prove that they aren't?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> He's a conservative prime minister, which is exactly what the people voted for at the last general election, whether you like it or not.



Yes that's exactly what happened.



Marty1 said:


> Perhaps you misjudge the anger and distain leavers have for the remain establishments efforts to curtail Brexit and the level of support for those who fight to enact the referendum?



I'm a leaver and you have misjudged me. Don't claim to know the minds of all those who voted to leave...it's just silly.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Well, can you prove that they aren't?


You dull, dull twat


----------



## Raheem (Sep 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> without fail they choose someone who is as thick as mince.


To be fair, you can only interview the cabinet ministers you are given.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Perhaps you misjudge the anger and distain leavers have for the remain establishments efforts to curtail Brexit and the level of support for those who fight to enact the referendum?



I don't.  I know a lot of people are very pissed off as I am one of them.  I think you are assuming that because people are as pissed off as you that they are pissed off for the same reasons and want to see the same outcome as you.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Well, can you prove that they aren't?



Ask @bbclaurak

She'll know.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Well, can you prove that they aren't?


Well here they are:

Judges of the Supreme Court of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia

Make your own judgement.

My favourite observation though, is that Baroness Hale’s first names are Brenda Marjorie.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I'm a leaver and you have misjudged me. Don't claim to know the minds of all those who vote to leave...it's just silly.



Ditto.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Why is ours not much better? Unless you want to try to argue that the 11 SC justices are all remainers seeking to overturn the referendum result, all they’ve done is return a judgement commensurate with what everyone already knew; that BJ suspended parliament for reasons other than those he stated; which have been deemed unlawful. They haven’t made a judgement on Brexit. A Prime Minister who can do whatever he wants, regardless of the law, is a dictator.


If it’s such a bad judgement, can’t Boris appeal to the European Court?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

pseudonarcissus said:


> If it’s such a bad judgement, can’t Boris appeal to the European Court?


No. The EU court has no jurisdiction in U.K. constitutional issues.

ETA > just realised you were taking the piss


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Well, can you prove that they aren't?



Even if they were, it’s utterly irrelevant. The idea that judges in general, and the most senior of judges in particular, could manufacture their judgements to suit their own political views is ridiculous and highly naive. That these judges would have risen to become law lords if they pursued such strategies, is also quite impossible.

They, like any judge, have looked at the merits of the case and applied a laser focussed understanding of the technical detail of the law to it, to find the pertinent points on which their decision must be based. They are not making things up on the fly, expressing personal decisions or whims; They are finding out what the law says about what happened and explaining why it was wrong. 

Childish, pig ignorant whinnying about “what if the judges are remainers” just makes you look irredeemably fuckwitted.


----------



## chilango (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Well here they are:
> 
> Judges of the Supreme Court of the United Kingdom - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



10/12 Oxbridge. Only one Old Etonian.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Childish, pig ignorant whinnying about “what if the judges are remainers” just makes you look irredeemably fuckwitted.



Makes him 'look' irredeemably fuckwitted?


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

chilango said:


> 10/12 Oxbridge. Only one Old Etonian.



Yeah but 9 out of 11 privately educated.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 24, 2019)

In the intrests of balance I'm a remainer and not overly bright .
  Still think the leave side cornered the market in sun readers


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 24, 2019)

Meanwhile, lol at this "leak" which might as well have been a government press release which has just thrown the attorney general under the bus.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 24, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> ... Childish, pig ignorant whinnying about “what if the judges are remainers” just makes you look irredeemably fuckwitted.



In good company then.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 24, 2019)

Stone-cum-ebony, fuck off


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

Lady Hale Spider Brooch T-shirt - UK Politics Boris Johnson - 30% to Shelter  | eBay

Decent ^


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 24, 2019)

teqniq said:


> In good company then.
> 
> View attachment 185002


Was there a book on which fuckwit would come out with this shit first?

I’d have gone for her cunt brother but betted “each way” and won a few quid.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2019)

Odds cut on Boris Johnson becoming the shortest serving prime minister

Link self explanatory but great graphic


----------



## Gaia (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Perhaps you misjudge the anger and distain leavers have for the remain establishments efforts to curtail Brexit and the level of support for those who fight to enact the referendum?


“Enact the referendum”…? Mate, referendums aren’t legally binding they are, legally and by definition, advisory. I know Leavers hate to be told this, but you can’t argue with facts. They are tools for gauging public opinion, nothing more. Prior to the referendum, what did you feel about the EU…? Did you know, for example, that the fact you’re entitled to statutory paid holiday is thanks to the EU…? Or that the Working Time Directive, another EU initiative, is why it is illegal for an employer to force employees to work more than 48 hours a week…? You think your job is shit now, imagine what it’ll be like when your employer doesn’t have to abide by all that nasty EU legislation that prevents them from forcing you to work 100 hours a week for 1p an hour. 

Besides only around 23% of the population voted leave. Why should the majority who didn’t have their lives destroyed because the minority are xenophobic and racist cunts…?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> My favourite observation though, is that Baroness Hale’s first names are Brenda Marjorie.



Mine is that she was a judge on _Masterchef._


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> “Enact the referendum”…? Mate, referendums aren’t legally binding they are, legally and by definition, advisory. I know Leavers hate to be told this, but you can’t argue with facts. They are tools for gauging public opinion, nothing more. Prior to the referendum, what did you feel about the EU…? Did you know, for example, that the fact you’re entitled to statutory paid holiday is thanks to the EU…? Or that the Working Time Directive, another EU initiative, is why it is illegal for an employer to force employees to work more than 48 hours a week…? You think your job is shit now, imagine what it’ll be like when your employer doesn’t have to abide by all that nasty EU legislation that prevents them from forcing you to work 100 hours a week for 1p an hour.
> 
> Besides only around 23% of the population voted leave. Why should the majority who didn’t have their lives destroyed because the minority are xenophobic and racist cunts…?


Oh do give over, this is 2019 not 2016.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 24, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Mine is that she was a judge on _Masterchef._


Everyone's got to start somewhere.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 24, 2019)

Shit argument anyway. If they're advisory don't fucking have one. Next.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 24, 2019)

The government at the time said that the result of the referendum would be enacted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The government at the time said that the result of the referendum would be enacted.


Yeh they rashly declared so


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Even if they were, it’s utterly irrelevant. The idea that judges in general, and the most senior of judges in particular, could manufacture their judgements to suit their own political views is ridiculous and highly naive. That these judges would have risen to become law lords if they pursued such strategies, is also quite impossible.
> 
> They, like any judge, have looked at the merits of the case and applied a laser focussed understanding of the technical detail of the law to it, to find the pertinent points on which their decision must be based. They are not making things up on the fly, expressing personal decisions or whims; They are finding out what the law says about what happened and explaining why it was wrong.
> 
> Childish, pig ignorant whinnying about “what if the judges are remainers” just makes you look irredeemably fuckwitted.


You're arguing that there's no possibility of bias in the judiciary, and that these positions are obtained purely on merit, and you're getting a bunch of likes for this nonsense. Urban75 in 2019. Amazing.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> You're arguing that there's no possibility of bias in the judiciary, and that these positions are obtained purely on merit, and you're getting a bunch of likes for this nonsense. Urban75 in 2019. Amazing.



I think he’s getting likes for calling you irredeemably fuckwitted. That’s why I liked it anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> You're arguing that there's no possibility of bias in the judiciary, and that these positions are obtained purely on merit, and you're getting a bunch of likes for this nonsense. Urban75 in 2019. Amazing.


It's his final paragraph that is especially likeable, as planetgeli says


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> “Enact the referendum”…? Mate, referendums aren’t legally binding they are, legally and by definition, advisory. I know Leavers hate to be told this, but you can’t argue with facts. They are tools for gauging public opinion, nothing more.



All previous referendum results have been respected, and we were told this one would be.



> Did you know, for example, that the fact you’re entitled to statutory paid holiday is thanks to the EU…?



The EU gives workers the right to 20 paid days off, but the UK government has increased the entitlement to 28.



> Or that the Working Time Directive, another EU initiative, is why it is illegal for an employer to force employees to work more than 48 hours a week…?



Workers can opt out from that, so the word 'force' becomes somewhat irrelevant, and certain sectors are excluded anyway.



> You think your job is shit now, imagine what it’ll be like when your employer doesn’t have to abide by all that nasty EU legislation that prevents them from forcing you to work 100 hours a week for 1p an hour.



Not heard of the national living/minimum wage, set by the UK government, not the EU?



> Besides only around 23% of the population voted leave.



Clearly you are too fucking thick to understand how 'a vote' works.



> Why should the majority who didn’t have their lives destroyed because the minority are xenophobic and racist cunts…?



So, leave voters are all xenophobic and racist cunts?

Nope, but you are ignorance cunt, I wish I hadn't taken you off ignore.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> “Enact the referendum”…? Mate, referendums aren’t legally binding they are, legally and by definition, advisory. I know Leavers hate to be told this, but you can’t argue with facts. They are tools for gauging public opinion, nothing more. Prior to the referendum, what did you feel about the EU…? Did you know, for example, that the fact you’re entitled to statutory paid holiday is thanks to the EU…? Or that the Working Time Directive, another EU initiative, is why it is illegal for an employer to force employees to work more than 48 hours a week…? You think your job is shit now, imagine what it’ll be like when your employer doesn’t have to abide by all that nasty EU legislation that prevents them from forcing you to work 100 hours a week for 1p an hour.
> 
> Besides only around 23% of the population voted leave. Why should the majority who didn’t have their lives destroyed because the minority are xenophobic and racist cunts…?


 actually nah, cba


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Bercow has graciously _invited the government to send a minister to make a statement _when parliament re-opens tomorrow _- _the experience, for said minister, may sting a tad.
> 
> Oh dear, how sad, never mind...


Bit of a non-tea-and-biscuits interview, that one...


----------



## Gaia (Sep 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The government at the time said that the result of the referendum would be enacted.


Of course it did. To say otherwise would to have been to appear weak. In other words, it lied. Politicians lie, although not always for nefarious reasons. 

A government is - within reason - fit to do and say whatever it wishes, it’s up to the courts to decide whether what it does and says is lawful. That’s kinda how democracy works. The government said what it did at the time - or rather May did - because it rather fancied staying in power. If there are people out there who still believe that what a government says is truthful, well there’s really no hope for them. 

Brexit means Brexit, remember…?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> The establishment seem to be on full throttle to overturn the referendum.
> 
> A GE is no doubt going to completely change the political landscape and those who have worked so hard to stop Brexit will be eviscerated by the electorate.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The government at the time said that the result of the referendum would be enacted.


Crucially though, they never said _when_.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Of course it did. To say otherwise would to have been to appear weak. In other words, it lied. Politicians lie, although not always for nefarious reasons.
> 
> A government is - within reason - fit to do and say whatever it wishes, it’s up to the courts to decide whether what it does and says is lawful. That’s kinda how democracy works. The government said what it did at the time - or rather May did - because it rather fancied staying in power. If there are people out there who still believe that what a government says is truthful, well there’s really no hope for them.
> 
> Brexit means Brexit, remember…?


Most people think that giving their consent via participating in electoral events is what democracy kinda is, nor arcane arguments about prerogative in the law courts


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Anyway. The extraordinary amount of effort everyone is putting into responding to my posts shows what a slow news day it is.


We put enormous effort into responding to your posts, because we care. No, really, we do. Deeply.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> At present, almost herculean when compared to commissar Corbyn and Jo Swinson.


Bless. I expect they wrote that out for you in crayon, specially.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Of course it did. To say otherwise would to have been to appear weak. In other words, it lied. Politicians lie, although not always for nefarious reasons.
> 
> A government is - within reason - fit to do and say whatever it wishes, it’s up to the courts to decide whether what it does and says is lawful. That’s kinda how democracy works. The government said what it did at the time - or rather May did - because it rather fancied staying in power. If there are people out there who still believe that what a government says is truthful, well there’s really no hope for them.
> 
> Brexit means Brexit, remember…?



Err, it was disco Dave that gave us the referendum, it was him & his government that promised the result of the referendum would be enacted, May only turned-up after he legged it.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> And how do you think all of that will be perceived by those who voted leave?


I'm WAY past giving a fuck about the opinions of a bunch of people whose only contribution to the debate seems to be "We voted leave. Get over it".


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 24, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Shit argument anyway. If they're advisory don't fucking have one. Next.


That would have prevented an awful lot of this bollocks, yes.


----------



## A380 (Sep 24, 2019)

The Conservative Home comments section is the place to be right now. If you could somehow harness the rotational energy of the eyes swilling in loon heads and find a market for white spittle flecked mouth froth we could solve the UK’s energy and debt problems tonight.

Apparently the queen is a traitor, the Supreme Court are a group of black robed (I know I know) terrorists leading a coup and the only rational next course of action is for the army to surround the house tomorrow and lock up anyone who has ever voted against Brexit... I kid you not, it’s fucking  brilliant. Now we know it’s not right to dress chimpanzees up and make them
have tea parties this is the next best thing.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2019)

When Parliament opens tomorrow, is BJ going to go in there?  

He can’t really stay outside and pretend it’s still closed but he’ll be ripped to shreds in there.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> All previous referendum results have been respected, and we were told this one would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much, from what I have seen, yes. They don’t like the foreigns. I actually didn’t realise you were a Leaver and, even if they claim not to be, that is the upshot because EU citizens are now having their lives uprooted because they have been given no assurances that they are free to remain in the U.K.  one of the key pledges of the Leave campaign was a total end to immigration, that’s what Johnson, Gove, Farage et al promised. Okay, perhaps I was wrong, perhaps some fell for the NHS bollocks, it would be interesting to see what leave percentage is now - those who still want to leave are, I’m afraid, doing so for xenophobic reasons, now that the bus has been thoroughly debunked. I can see no other reasons why. Leave made 2 pledges: an end to immigration and £350m per week more for the NHS. So, if you now accept the bus was bollocks, but you still want to leave, then the logical assumption is that you’re xenophobic. 

Leaving will mean an end to the NHS. But feel free to put me back on ignore.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> When Parliament opens tomorrow, is BJ going to go in there?
> 
> He can’t really stay outside and pretend it’s still closed but he’ll be ripped to shreds in there.


Well he’s still in NYC at the moment.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 24, 2019)

A380 said:


> The Conservative Home comments section is the place to be right now. If you could somehow harness the rotational energy of the eyes swilling in loon heads and find a market for white spittle flecked mouth froth we could solve the UK’s energy and debt problems tonight.
> 
> Apparently the queen is a traitor, the Supreme Court are a group of black robed (I know I know) terrorists leading a coup and the only rational next course of action is for the army to surround the house tomorrow and lock up anyone who has ever voted against Brexit... I kid you not, it’s fucking  brilliant. Now we know it’s not right to dress chimpanzees up and make them
> have tea parties this is the next best thing.



Tory I work with was in meltdown today, banging on all day, get Mogg in instead of Johnson, Gina Miller has killed democracy. He's a fucking knob at best of times but today it was quite delicious


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Well he’s still in NYC at the moment.



Bet they’re jostling for the job of standing in for him.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The government at the time said that the result of the referendum would be enacted.





Lord Camomile said:


> Crucially though, they never said _when_.



It depends on the definition of what ‘be’ is.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Pretty much, from what I have seen, yes. They don’t like the foreigns. I actually didn’t realise you were a Leaver and, even if they claim not to be, that is the upshot because EU citizens are now having their lives uprooted because they have been given no assurances that they are free to remain in the U.K.  one of the key pledges of the Leave campaign was a total end to immigration, that’s what Johnson, Gove, Farage et al promised. Okay, perhaps I was wrong, perhaps some fell for the NHS bollocks, it would be interesting to see what leave percentage is now - those who still want to leave are, I’m afraid, doing so for xenophobic reasons, now that the bus has been thoroughly debunked. I can see no other reasons why. Leave made 2 pledges: an end to immigration and £350m per week more for the NHS. So, if you now accept the bus was bollocks, but you still want to leave, then the logical assumption is that you’re xenophobic.
> 
> Leaving will mean an end to the NHS. But feel free to put me back on ignore.



Fucking hell, you are posting some fucking shit!

There's lots of left leavers on here, being anti-EU used to be a big thing for 'the left', Corbyn is a leaver, Blair (yeah, OK not exactly left) first stood for parliament with a promise of leaving.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> “Enact the referendum”…? Mate, referendums aren’t legally binding they are, legally and by definition, advisory. I know Leavers hate to be told this, but you can’t argue with facts. They are tools for gauging public opinion, nothing more. Prior to the referendum, what did you feel about the EU…? Did you know, for example, that the fact you’re entitled to statutory paid holiday is thanks to the EU…? Or that the Working Time Directive, another EU initiative, is why it is illegal for an employer to force employees to work more than 48 hours a week…? You think your job is shit now, imagine what it’ll be like when your employer doesn’t have to abide by all that nasty EU legislation that prevents them from forcing you to work 100 hours a week for 1p an hour.
> 
> Besides only around 23% of the population voted leave. Why should the majority who didn’t have their lives destroyed because the minority are xenophobic and racist cunts…?



Oh, I thought Cameron said he would abide by the referendum result?  But he thought remain was going to win.

As for the rest of your post, what?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Pretty much, from what I have seen, yes. They don’t like the foreigns. I actually didn’t realise you were a Leaver and, even if they claim not to be, that is the upshot because EU citizens are now having their lives uprooted because they have been given no assurances that they are free to remain in the U.K.  one of the key pledges of the Leave campaign was a total end to immigration, that’s what Johnson, Gove, Farage et al promised. Okay, perhaps I was wrong, perhaps some fell for the NHS bollocks, it would be interesting to see what leave percentage is now - those who still want to leave are, I’m afraid, doing so for xenophobic reasons, now that the bus has been thoroughly debunked. I can see no other reasons why. Leave made 2 pledges: an end to immigration and £350m per week more for the NHS. So, if you now accept the bus was bollocks, but you still want to leave, then the logical assumption is that you’re xenophobic.
> 
> Leaving will mean an end to the NHS. But feel free to put me back on ignore.


You've made the mistake of thinking the reasons the people running the leave campaign spouted were the only ones that exist, put two and two together and made 22, proclaimed in a sanctimonious way lots of shite and despite seeming to be fairly up on internet stories don't seem to have much deeper understanding.

I'd echo what others have said; in the politics forums, read more, post less, and stop talking through your hat. There are a lot of people here who know a lot of stuff in depth. Read them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 24, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Oh, I thought Cameron said he would abide by the referendum result?  But he thought remain was going to win.
> 
> As for the rest of your post, what?



I'll file her & you in my 'nutters box'.

There's nutters on both sides, luckily there's also sane people on both sides.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Or that the Working Time Directive, another EU initiative, is why it is illegal for an employer to force employees to work more than 48 hours a week…?



It's not illegal to force an employee to work more than 48 hours a week. Loopholes abound, and even if your emplyer can't be arsed to find one what are you going to do about it, now that you have to pay for an employment tribunal?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I'll file her & you in my 'nutters box'.
> 
> There's nutters on both sides, luckily there's also sane people on both sides.



Of course, only a ‘nutter’ would expect the result of the referendum to be honoured.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 24, 2019)

If the referendum result is to be enacted, how will that happen on the UK/EU border in Ireland?
The result of the referendum was wrapped up in one word only, 'leave'.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh they've got him in the Iraqi information minister pose on the front page of the BBC at the moment.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's not illegal to force an employee to work more than 48 hours a week. Loopholes abound, and even if your emplyer can't be arsed to find one what are you going to do about it, now that you have to pay for an employment tribunal?


Employment tribunal fees have been abolished for a couple of years. There has been talk of reintroducing them but nothing has been implemented as far as I have know. Happy to be corrected if something came in recently.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 24, 2019)

philosophical said:


> If the referendum result is to be enacted, how will that happen on the UK/EU border in Ireland?
> The result of the referendum was wrapped up in one word only, 'leave'.



Fuck off.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Employment tribunal fees have been abolished for a couple of years. There has been talk of reintroducing them but nothing has been implemented as far as I have know. Happy to be corrected if something came in recently.



I think you might be right. I need to remember to update my rants periodically.

Fact remains that the working time directive isn't worth shit to most workers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 24, 2019)

philosophical said:


> If the referendum result is to be enacted, how will that happen on the UK/EU border in Ireland?
> The result of the referendum was wrapped up in one word only, 'leave'.



I'm glad you've finally brought this to our attention, although to be brutally honest I think you've been remiss in not raising the matter sooner.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 24, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Fuck off.



Struggling to cope?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> “Enact the referendum”…? Mate, referendums aren’t legally binding they are, legally and by definition, advisory. I know Leavers hate to be told this, but you can’t argue with facts. They are tools for gauging public opinion, nothing more. Prior to the referendum, what did you feel about the EU…? Did you know, for example, that the fact you’re entitled to statutory paid holiday is thanks to the EU…? Or that the Working Time Directive, another EU initiative, is why it is illegal for an employer to force employees to work more than 48 hours a week…? You think your job is shit now, imagine what it’ll be like when your employer doesn’t have to abide by all that nasty EU legislation that prevents them from forcing you to work 100 hours a week for 1p an hour.
> 
> Besides only around 23% of the population voted leave. Why should the majority who didn’t have their lives destroyed because the minority are xenophobic and racist cunts…?


Can you calm down and stop posting rants and abuse please? 

Posting this poorly informed drivel all the time is doing you no favours to say the least. Post less, read more. 

No, I don't hate you, I just wish you'd post less crap.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think you might be right. I need to remember to update my rants periodically.
> 
> Fact remains that the working time directive isn't worth shit to most workers.


I'm currently opted out but not working at anything like the 48 hours per week limit, so it doesn't concern me too much. I can opt in by giving my employer 3 months notice at any point if needs be.


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuck's sake, took Gaia and philosophical briefly off ignore to try and see what I was missing and make sense of the responses. That was a mistake.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 24, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fuck's sake, took Gaia and philosophical briefly off ignore to try and see what I was missing and make sense of the responses. That was a mistake.



Best to put me back on ignore.
No platforming is the way to go.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The government at the time said that the result of the referendum would be enacted.



And the reason it didn’t happen was dissenting voices from within the governing party, mainly from those dissatisfied that the deal wasn’t brexitty enough for them. Those finger wagging at ‘remainers’ sabotaging things are trying to divert attention from this being a wholly Tory-made clusterfuck.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 24, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Pretty much, from what I have seen, yes. They don’t like the foreigns. I actually didn’t realise you were a Leaver and, even if they claim not to be, that is the upshot because EU citizens are now having their lives uprooted because they have been given no assurances that they are free to remain in the U.K.  one of the key pledges of the Leave campaign was a total end to immigration, that’s what Johnson, Gove, Farage et al promised. Okay, perhaps I was wrong, perhaps some fell for the NHS bollocks, it would be interesting to see what leave percentage is now - those who still want to leave are, I’m afraid, doing so for xenophobic reasons, now that the bus has been thoroughly debunked. I can see no other reasons why. Leave made 2 pledges: an end to immigration and £350m per week more for the NHS. So, if you now accept the bus was bollocks, but you still want to leave, then the logical assumption is that you’re xenophobic.
> 
> Leaving will mean an end to the NHS. But feel free to put me back on ignore.



Of course you could have voted leave because the EU is anti-working class (e.g it 's institutional valourisation of German banking capital) and anti-internationalist (e.g it's very concrete promotion of fortress Europe), but don't let that get in the way of your more 'thoughtful' appreciation of the leave win. Stereotypes are always easier to deal with...if only in the short term.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

And before any casual onlooker thinks Gaia is getting ganged up on, robust challenges have always been at the heart of urban, especially in politics, and anyone posting utter shit is always challenged hard. 

There is a low tolerance for shite in politics at the best of time, let alone when constant bollocks is posted.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> And the reason it didn’t happen was dissenting voices from within the governing party, mainly from those dissatisfied that the deal wasn’t brexitty enough for them. Those finger wagging at ‘remainers’ sabotaging things are trying to divert attention from this being a wholly Tory-made clusterfuck.


I don't think cluster fuck captures the true abysmal nature of the this debacle. What's worse than cluster fuck?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> And before any casual onlooker thinks Gaia is getting ganged up on, robust challenges have always been at the heart of urban, especially in politics, and anyone posting utter shit is always challenged hard.
> 
> There is a low tolerance for shite in politics at the best of time, let alone when constant bollocks is posted.


I think she's not ganged up on enough if we really want her to up her game


----------



## Argonia (Sep 24, 2019)

Omnifuck


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> And before any casual onlooker thinks Gaia is getting ganged up on, robust challenges have always been at the heart of urban, especially in politics, and anyone posting utter shit is always challenged hard.There is a low tolerance for shite in politics at the best of time, let alone when constant bollocks is posted.



Very nicely put.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I don't think cluster fuck captures the true abysmal nature of the this debacle. What's worse than cluster fuck?



Grayling


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> And before any casual onlooker thinks Gaia is getting ganged up on, robust challenges have always been at the heart of urban, especially in politics, and anyone posting utter shit is always challenged hard.
> 
> There is a low tolerance for shite in politics at the best of time, let alone when constant bollocks is posted.



Tbf it’s a common theme.  I’ve never been a fan of the EU, but when speaking to some leavers about their views (irl, not on here), they immediately ascribe a whole set of views to me that I don’t have.

I do contend that when it comes to principled leftist leavers, though, you’ll find a far higher proportion on here than in the wider world generally.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I don't think cluster fuck captures the true abysmal nature of the this debacle. What's worse than cluster fuck?


lime and baileys


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> lime and baileys



Post reported.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 24, 2019)

I've also found asking genuine questions on the politics forums is rarely met with anything other than genuine answers, but talking with your cock out is routinely and rightly given short shrift.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 24, 2019)

philosophical said:


> Best to put me back on ignore.
> No platforming is the way to go.


Rather looks from here like passive-aggressive is the way to go...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2019)

philosophical said:


> Best to put me back on ignore.
> No platforming is the way to go.


Ignoring is not no platforming


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 24, 2019)

It’s all crashing down now.

'Boris Bus' maker to crash into administration


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s all crashing down now.
> 
> 'Boris Bus' maker to crash into administration


Poor buggers 1300 jobs plus the supply chain will hit the local economy hard.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2019)

I blame Johnson, everything he touches


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2019)

MrSki said:


>




Come back kid...


----------



## gosub (Sep 24, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Can you calm down and stop posting rants and abuse please?
> 
> Posting this poorly informed drivel all the time is doing you no favours to say the least. Post less, read more.
> 
> No, I don't hate you, I just wish you'd post less crap.


To be fair is of a similar standard to a lot of stuff I end up seeing on Facebook (but then doing politics on Facebook is a great way of bubbling friends -it's dreadful for discourse so don't and fbpurity the ads away. I'd like to say whose nuts enough to use FB for politics, but there was a segrement on ITN last week where it broke down what demographic were getting pumped what message and it felt the future of political reporting. ..I In other news a judge wore spider jewelery ffs


----------



## 2hats (Sep 24, 2019)

BBC 1 News At Ten a few minutes ago...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)

What's happened to their flower pots?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)

Tomorrow's Mirror.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)

Here we go. The fightback.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 24, 2019)

Lol


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2019)

HoC order paper for tomorrow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 24, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Tory I work with was in meltdown today, banging on all day, get Mogg in instead of Johnson, Gina Miller has killed democracy. He's a fucking knob at best of times but today it was quite delicious


Take it he's not very bright?  Surely no rational person could really see the world in this way, unless they were were hopelessly deluded.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

MrSki said:


> HoC order paper for tomorrow.



Followed by tea and cakes, I assume - we’re not barbarians!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Here we go. The fightback.


But, but... it was about preparing for a queens speech, no? And the answer to the question of who runs the country being “Parliament”. 

These people are fucking mental.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Followed by tea and cakes, I assume - we’re not barbarians!


If it's at parliament it will be followed by pints and chasers


----------



## chilango (Sep 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> If it's at parliament it will be followed preceded by pints and chasers


Ffy


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

chilango said:


> Ffy


Thought that went without saying


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> If it's at parliament it will be followed by pints and chasers


Speed and coke, surely?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

Just wow.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Yes, because managing a top flight football team is EXACTLY THE SAME as running a country trying to exit the EU.

Gove is such a fucking twat.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




Is that because he keeps coming back to England from Europe empty-handed?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 25, 2019)

editor said:


> Just wow.


I'm going to refer to myself as ex TV star.

If we can define ourselves by brief activities from long ago my 3 seconds of Blue Peter airtime should qualify me.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Yes, because managing a top flight football team is EXACTLY THE SAME as running a country trying to exit the EU.
> 
> Gove is such a fucking twat.



One of his SPADs having a laugh.
Probably sold it as a "get some working-class cred" gambit.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks like it's all kicking off in Parliament - the BBC is reporting angry exchanges taking place.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Looks like it's all kicking off in Parliament - the BBC is reporting angry exchanges taking place.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




And like Man City the Tories still can't win in Europe.

Ithangyew.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)

Can a mod change the thread title please:

*Disgraced Prime Minister Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson*


----------



## chilango (Sep 25, 2019)

..and like Pep's team, financed by dirty oil money.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Can a mod change the thread title please:
> 
> *Disgraced Former Prime Minister Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson*



FFY

<edit: possibly inaccurate right now, but I'll be correct for longer than you will  >


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Can a mod change the thread title please:
> 
> *Disgraced Prime Minister Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson*


When did he stop being a monster twat exactly?


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> *Disgraced Former Person Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson*


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Surely that makes Jeremy Corbyn Jürgen Klopp?

This is good news.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Surely that makes Jeremy Corbyn Jürgen Klopp?
> 
> This is good news.



Don't know how it factors in with the teams bit of the metaphor but John McDonnell definitely has a bit of the Sean Dyche about him. And Jo Swinson is an easy choice as Ole Gunnar Solskjaer.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Looks like it's all kicking off in Parliament - the BBC is reporting angry exchanges taking place.



Attorney general Geoffrey Cox leading the charge:



‘the time is coming when even these turkeys (remain MP’s) won’t be able to prevent Christmas’.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Attorney general Geoffrey Cox leading the charge:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘the time is coming when even these turkeys (remain MP’s) won’t be able to prevent Christmas’.




Good - we don't want them preventing Christmas.
There is always adequate food.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

YouSir said:


> Don't know how it factors in with the teams bit of the metaphor but John McDonnell definitely has a bit of the Sean Dyche about him. And Jo Swinson is an easy choice as Ole Gunnar Solskjaer.


jo swinson surely more of a john dempster


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Good - we don't want them preventing Christmas.
> There is always adequate food.



As long as the Turkey isn’t chlorinated of course


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

chilango said:


> My local shop keeps telling me they had jam in yesterday, and that they'll get more in tomorrow. But there's never jam today.



Jam tomorrow, shit today.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Attorney general Geoffrey Cox leading the charge:
> 
> 
> 
> ‘the time is coming when even these turkeys (remain MP’s) won’t be able to prevent Christmas’.




I wonder what all those sat behind him who blocked May's deal and prevented Brexit from happening were thinking?  It remains a fact that some of the most vocal supporters of Brexit have stopped it from happening.

The Brexit Party are adamant that May's deal was / is terrible.  Surely those who agree with that should be thankful it was blocked by Parliament?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> At present, almost herculean when compared to commissar Corbyn and Jo Swinson.



Only to a fucking idiot, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I wonder what all those sat behind him who blocked May's deal and prevented Brexit from happening were thinking?  It remains a fact that some of the most vocal supporters of Brexit have stopped it from happening.
> 
> The Brexit Party are adamant that May's deal was / is terrible.  Surely those who agree with that should be thankful it was blocked by Parliament?


you would have thought so, but in this era of doublethink (and occasionally even triplethink) nothing is certain: all that is solid melts into air


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> And how do you think all of that will be perceived by those who voted leave?



As the mug cunt who fucked Brexit up, you mug cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only to a fucking idiot, you fucking idiot.





ViolentPanda said:


> As the mug cunt who fucked Brexit up, you mug cunt.


it's wicked to mock the afflicted


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> When did he stop being a monster twat exactly?


I think that he would prefer the term 'disgraced'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

chilango said:


> It's just like "coughing" down the phone at your boss when you want a day at the beach.
> 
> Right?



Coughing down the phone is for amateurs who don't appreciate how to recover some of the surplus value that the bosses steal from them.

Spewing while on the phone - or, at least playing a recording of actual spewing - works much better, because it makes the boss heave, and want to hang up as quickly as possible. Added points for saying "I'm on the khazi with a bowl on my lap, going from both endzzzz...bleurgh!!!".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's wicked to mock the afflicted



Good fun, though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Perhaps you misjudge the anger and distain leavers have for the remain establishments efforts to curtail Brexit and the level of support for those who fight to enact the referendum?



Is "distain" the mark the Princess of Hearts left all over the Mercedes steering wheel, or do you mean "disdain"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ... by lying to the queen.



TBF, about half the other ranks of the British forces have lied to the queen, when swearing allegiance to her.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I think that he would prefer the term 'disgraced'


He might, I certainly don't. 

Are you feeling OK? It's most unlike you to be sympathetic to Tories...


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only to a fucking idiot, you fucking idiot.



Bit blunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You dull, dull twat



That's a very fair character assessment of him, frankly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Bit blunt.



Blunt as a butter knife, me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only to a fucking idiot, you fucking idiot.





ViolentPanda said:


> As the mug cunt who fucked Brexit up, you mug cunt.



Yeah, but, what do you really think of the poster?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 25, 2019)

I might have to actually start watching the news. This is getting quite exciting now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Yes that's exactly what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the sheer volume of muppetry involved in assuming that a "Leave" voter necessarily supports a "no deal" Brexit that stuns me. It's almost as if people like Marty1 can't be arsed to engage their critical faculties beyond scratching their arse.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I might have to actually start watching the news. This is getting quite exciting now.



Eat a three day old kebab, drink a couple of big bottles of cider and take some laxatives - far less miserable way to hear a bellowing arsehole than watching them on the news.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, but, what do you really think of the poster?



I think they're a coprophiliac, arse-witted cockwomble with an alarming habit of wanking off dogs on the street - with their mouth.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

No deal would be a disaster no matter which side of the debate you're on.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's the sheer volume of muppetry involved in assuming that a "Leave" voter necessarily supports a "no deal" Brexit that stuns me. It's almost as if people like Marty1 can't be arsed to engage their critical faculties beyond scratching their arse.



In fairness he's in the company of 90% of the media.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's the sheer volume of muppetry involved in assuming that a "Leave" voter necessarily supports a "no deal" Brexit that stuns me. It's almost as if people like Marty1 can't be arsed to engage their critical faculties beyond scratching their arse.



At this exact moment I can hear a colleague (leave voter) ranting about exactly this (ie. that leaving without a deal was never presented as being in the picture, let alone something we were aiming for).

I guess that means we're down to 17,399,999 "no deal" voters that are being heinously betrayed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> All previous referendum results have been respected, and we were told this one would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF, with a TINY grain of forethought, all the bickering about the status of the referendum, and about the type of Brexit, could have been avoided, but Pig-fucker and his mates wanted no hostages to fortune, so ended up giving loads, inept cunts that they were and are.

As for opt-outs, NMW etc, EU's principle of subsidiarity always meant we didn't have to enact Euro legislation/could enact our own, but it's paid govts of both shades to obfuscate that for the last 40 yrs, and I say all this as a Leaver.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

YouSir said:


> In fairness he's in the company of 90% of the media.



Most of whom have less excuse than Marty, because they're supposedly better-educated.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> At this exact moment I can hear a colleague (leave voter) ranting about exactly this (ie. that leaving without a deal was never presented as being in the picture, let alone something we were aiming for).
> 
> I guess that means we're down to 17,399,999 "no deal" voters that are being heinously betrayed.



I forget that our media see Leave, Brexit and no deal as meaning exactly the same thing, the cockwits.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

So, anyone else think that Johnson was in New York to see if he could get his US citizenship back?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> ...Blair (yeah, OK not exactly left) first stood for parliament with a promise of leaving.



The first display of what would become a litany of lies.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> No deal would be a disaster no matter which side of the debate you're on.



Yellowhammer?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> lime and baileys



Worse than a curdled posset.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

MrSki said:


> What's happened to their flower pots?



Flob-a-lob-a-lob!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Tomorrow's Mirror.



They've all got the same nose!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> jo swinson surely more of a john dempster



More like Nigel Dempster, given the amount of bullshit she spouts.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

When's he due onstage?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I think that he would prefer the term 'disgraced'



...which is why "monster twat" is so much better!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> More like Nigel Dempster, given the amount of bullshit she spouts.


you've clearly not followed mansfield town's poor season


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

‘Marshmallow rhetoric’ from vein popping Barry Sheerman:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

As I was told earlier, it's cruel to mock the afflicted, but in all the footage of Cox today, he looks like he got blasted on 4 bottles of Thunderbird last night, then slept in his office while using his suit jacket as a pillow.


----------



## andysays (Sep 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I think that he would prefer the term 'disgraced'


I'm sure we can agree some sort of compromise, like referring to him as the disgraced monster twat...


----------



## andysays (Sep 25, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> As I was told earlier, it's cruel to mock the afflicted, but in all the footage of Cox today, he looks like he got blasted on 4 bottles of Thunderbird last night, then slept in his office while using his suit jacket as a pillow.


Little chance of International Rescue coming to his aid


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> When's he due onstage?



Gove is up now. 

So, I guess Johnson will be on after him.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Little chance of International Rescue coming to his aid



Oh, I dunno. Dave Miliband seems to fly over at the drop of a hat nowadays!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yellowhammer?


It would be helpful if you could articulate your point using more than one word. Thanks.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yellowhammer?


Exactly. Even the government knows no deal would be a disaster.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> When's he due onstage?


About 4.30pm


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

MrSki said:


> About 4.30pm



* nips out to the shop to get popcorn supplies *


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh, def gonna be watching that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Oh, def gonna be watching that.


might stay at work and watch


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

I wonder if there will be chants of 'BORIS BORIS BORIS, OUT OUT OUT' in the House today?


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2019)

MrSki said:


> About 4.30pm


Wont be until at least five.  Gove hasn't finished yet, and raab still has to make a statement on Iran which will probably take at least an hour. More likely closer to half five.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Not sure there will be much to be gained from listening to any more of them.  The defence of the ruling yesterday has been gone over several times.

_Our actions were fine in what was the previous understanding of the law.  The court has taken it upon themselves to redefine the law and reinterpret it. That's OK from now on but our decisions previously were fine. Business as usual. If the opposition have a problem with this they should get on board with a general election.  
_
Its the same line virtually every tory has come out with today.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Not sure there will be much to be gained from listening to any more of them.  The defence of the ruling yesterday has been gone over several times.
> 
> _Our actions were fine in what was the previous understanding of the law.  The court has taken it upon themselves to redefine the law and reinterpret it. That's OK from now on but our decisions previously were fine. Business as usual. If the opposition have a problem with this they should get on board with a general election.
> _
> Its the same line virtually every tory has come out with today.





Surreal.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Surreal.



Indeed but so is virtually every aspect of it now so its just more of the same.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Indeed but so is virtually every aspect of it now so its just more of the same.



Quite inventive silliness, though.
"Oh, we accept it's illegal now that you've looked at the books, but we did it before that, so it wasn't illegal or legal at that point".

Previously the legal status of their actions were in an indeterminate quantum state.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 25, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Not sure there will be much to be gained from listening to any more of them.  The defence of the ruling yesterday has been gone over several times.
> 
> _Our actions were fine in what was the previous understanding of the law.  The court has taken it upon themselves to redefine the law and reinterpret it. That's OK from now on but our decisions previously were fine. Business as usual. If the opposition have a problem with this they should get on board with a general election.
> _
> Its the same line virtually every tory has come out with today.



Some excellent use of 'yeah but the opposition are too chicken to call an election' in parliament today, including as a response to a question about how 100,000 in grant money for UK businesses went to an American company run by a mate of Johnson's.


----------



## Santino (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Quite inventive silliness, though.
> "Oh, we accept it's illegal now that you've looked at the books, but we did it before that, so it wasn't illegal or legal at that point".
> 
> Previously the legal status of their actions were in an indeterminate quantum state.


That is how the law sort of works though, in a common law system.


----------



## elbows (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> * nips out to the shop to get popcorn supplies *



I think it keeps getting pushed back. They just mentioned 5 or even 6 oclock or later on the BBC feed I just tuned into (and quickly tuned out of!)


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Quite inventive silliness, though.
> "Oh, we accept it's illegal now that you've looked at the books, but we did it before that, so it wasn't illegal or legal at that point".
> 
> Previously the legal status of their actions were in an indeterminate quantum state.


Schrodinger's, um, law?


----------



## eoin_k (Sep 25, 2019)

Santino said:


> That is how the law sort of works though, in a common law system.


Not for the rest of us: ignorance of the law is no excuse even in relation to 'new' case law.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

BoJo is bound to bottle it.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Attorney general Geoffrey Cox leading the charge:
> 
> ‘the time is coming when even these turkeys (remain MP’s) won’t be able to prevent Christmas’.



Errrr


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> BoJo is bound to bottle it.



No sign of him so far...


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Exactly. Even the government knows no deal would be a disaster.



It’s a 5 page incredulous report made up by a few officials on request by Philip Hammond and others to have a wild guess at what the worst case scenario could entail in the event of a no deal Brexit.

Remain supporters/media/ MP’s however are treating Yellowhammer as a holy verse.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 25, 2019)

If the analogy was turkeys resisting christmas then...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> It’s a 5 page incredulous report made up by a few officials on request by Philip Hammond and others to have a wild guess at what the worst case scenario could entail in the event of a no deal Brexit.
> 
> Remain supporters/media/ MP’s however are treating Yellowhammer as a holy verse.


What are you on about now?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed that quite a few people (not just on here) have got a bit confused about what the word "incredulous" means?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> BoJo is bound to bottle it.



I'm a bit bemused by the fact that the chamber is two thirds empty.


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Has anyone else noticed that quite a few people (not just on here) have got a bit confused about what the word "incredulous" means?


I refuse to believe that


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 25, 2019)

Maybe there are a lot of "private" meetings going on in the surrounding areas ...

Must be some planning going on (I hope)


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> I'm a bit bemused by the fact that the chamber is two thirds empty.


Will start filling up when Johnson leaves Downing St. Expected within the hour. Has been overrunning. Gove still.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

editor said:


>


I really hope she said that Wales tells Boris to go fuck himself.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Lol

For the benefit of the tiny number of urbz who do not speak Welsh, what does that say?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

editor said:


>



Ah, those people that Eton alumni refer to as “the bloody Welsh”.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> It’s a 5 page incredulous report made up by a few officials on request by Philip Hammond and others to have a wild guess at what the worst case scenario could entail in the event of a no deal Brexit.
> 
> Remain supporters/media/ MP’s however are treating Yellowhammer as a holy verse.


Tell me Einstein, how do you think things are going to go at Dover or Folkestone or any other major port the day after a no-deal Brexit? Whaddayareckon?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Lol
> 
> For the benefit of the tiny number of urbz who do not speak Welsh, what does that say?



Google translate says....

Boris' unwavering comments show how out of touch he is with Wales and areas like ours.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Tell me Einstein, how do you think things are going to go at Dover or Folkestone or any other major port the day after a no-deal Brexit? Whaddayareckon?



It’s gonna be amazing.  I have some quad bikes with trailers, bolt cutters and angle grinders all lined up ready.

Early Christmas.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Lol
> 
> For the benefit of the tiny number of urbz who do not speak Welsh, what does that say?


"Boris’s unparalleled comments show how out of touch he has with Wales and areas like ours"


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Lol
> 
> For the benefit of the tiny number of urbz who do not speak Welsh, what does that say?


She called him a pigfucker


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> What are you on about now?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 25, 2019)

Ah, Iain Duncan Smith. Not in government and an authority on, well, nothing at all. A narrow-minded racist who ran Johnson's election campaign. A nomark. A cunt. And an idiot.

But go ahead and quote vicious anti-immigrant pro-hard-brexit tories  at us on the consequences of no deal.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


>




This has to be trolling now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

Gove has finally fucked-off, Rabb on now, hopefully for not too long, so we can get on with the real entertainment.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)

Hope it is a shouty as earlier.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Gove has finally fucked-off, Rabb on now, hopefully for not too long, so we can get on with the real entertainment.



It's like the worst Glastonbury ever.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 25, 2019)

My daughter in law describes Rabb as a stupid persons idea of an intelligent person.
Personally I see him as an evil moron who has studied a communicate by numbers handbook.
Just now he pronounced 'oil' as 'all'. For that alone he deserves to have his tongue stapled to his black belt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

philosophical said:


> Just now he pronounced 'oil' as 'all'.



But, what impact will this have on the Irish border?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ah, Iain Duncan Smith. Not in government and an authority on, well, nothing at all.



Oh, of course, I guess the fact that he is a member of the privy council who spoke directly to the authors of yellowhammer counts for nothing.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

This is the most sensible stuff I think I've heard from Thornberry.

tbf, "let's not all die in a fireball" would have been the natural expectation not too long ago


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Oh, of course, I guess the fact that he is a member of the privy council who spoke directly to the authors of yellowhammer counts for nothing.


In the case of that cunt, your guess is correct.


----------



## philosophical (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, what impact will this have on the Irish border?



He will be misunderstood if he is involved in any negotiations. I also imagine he pronounces 'specific' as 'pacific', 'clique' as 'click', 'deal' as 'dill', and 'Rabb' as 'cunt'...the last one might only be me.


----------



## andysays (Sep 25, 2019)

philosophical said:


> He will be misunderstood if he is involved in any negotiations. I also imagine he pronounces 'specific' as 'pacific', 'clique' as 'click', 'deal' as 'dill', and 'Rabb' as 'cunt'...the last one might only be me.


I'm sure a majority of right-thinking people would happily support a no-dill Brexit


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

Speaker has said he wants questions to Rabb, wrapped-up by 6.30pm.

And, so the main event will start.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Speaker has said he wants questions to Rabb, wrapped-up by 6.30pm.
> 
> And, so the main event will start.


Dammit!

Someone trip him up - I need to get home!


----------



## Argonia (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Speaker has said he wants questions to Rabb, wrapped-up by 6.30pm.
> 
> And, so the main event will start.



That's good, I can watch Eggheads and then the prime entertainment.


----------



## elbows (Sep 25, 2019)

Its still not very exciting in there at the moment, the most excitement so far was that I just spotted the lesser spotted Ed Miliband.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Argonia said:


> That's good, I can watch Eggheads and then the prime entertainment.



I expect it will take up the C4 news.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> It's like the worst Glastonbury ever.


Well, there was the one where Kanye West headlined....


----------



## elbows (Sep 25, 2019)

Well it filled up a lot.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

And, he's on!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Gove has finally fucked-off, Rabb on now, hopefully for not too long, so we can get on with the real entertainment.


It's like struggling through the support acts whilst waiting for the headliners.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Communist fantasies lol


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

I Think Boris got hammered in New York and cut his own hair, look at the state of it. 

And Rees Mogg is looking in need of a slap.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Members opposite are living in a fantasy world. 

Actual LOLZ from the opposition.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

The opposition have fled from an election and run to the courts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> And Rees Mogg is looking in need of a slap.



And, that's something new?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't like the cut of the man's trousers. Is he getting off on this?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Courts were wrong. With all due respect to the judiciary (ie none)


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

eatmorecheese said:


> I don't like the cut of the man's trousers. Is he getting off on this?
> 
> View attachment 185095


Shudder.


----------



## andysays (Sep 25, 2019)

Doesn't look like he's going to apologise or resign (LOL) then...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Parliament is refusing to deliver what the people want. 

More running from the election.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Doesn't look like he's going to apologise or resign (LOL) then...


There's still time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

The hypocrisy is stunning.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

His faux outrage is really quite spectacular.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

He's one second from shrieking 'it's all Labour's fault!!'


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Ooh strident terms.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> He's one second from shrieking 'it's all Labour's fault!!'


Banging on about three years as though his own party hasn't been in government for every minute of that timespan.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> His faux outrage is really quite spectacular.



It’s hard to see his “lie signal” from this angle.  But yeah.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Reference to Putin.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Please Mr speaker make them listen to me or I'll challenge them to fisticuffs in the bar.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Thomas fucking Cook?!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Bercow pleads for order. I suspect unsuccessfully.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Let's get Brexit done!!!!


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 25, 2019)

Sup up your beer and collect your fags
There's a row going on down near slough
Get out your mat and pray to the west
I'll get out mine and pray for myself
Thought you were smart when you took them on
But you didn't take a peep in their artillery room
All that rugby puts hairs on your chest
What chance have you got against a tie and a crest?
Hello-hurrah, what a nice day, for the Eton rifles
Hello-hurrah, I hope rain stops play, with the Eton rifles
Thought you were clever when you lit the fuse
Tore down the house of commons in your brand new shoes
Compose a revolutionary symphony
Then went to bed with a charming young thing
Hello-hurrah, cheers then mate, its the Eton rifles
Hello-hurrah, an extremist scrape, with the Eton rifles
What a catalyst you turned out to be
Loaded the guns then you run off home for your tea
Left me standing, like a guilty (naughty) schoolboy
We came out of it naturally the worst
Beaten and bloody and I was sick down my shirt
We were no match for their untamed wit
Though some of the lads said they'll be back next week
Hello-hurrah, there's a price to pay, to the Eton rifles
Hello-hurrah, I'd prefer the plague, to the Eton rifles
Hello-hurrah, there's a price to pay, to the Eton rifles
Hello-hurrah, I'd prefer the plague, to the Eton rifles


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Sooner or later Parliament will certainly face their day of reckoning.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Boris necks a glass of gin after sitting down.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 25, 2019)

De Pfeffel didn't even fucking engage with prorogation


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Boris looks at his shoes whilst Corbyn says he's unfit to hold office. 

Shame Brexit negotiations, failure on climate change, failing Thomas Cook, failing the people.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Sooner or later Parliament will certainly face their day of reckoning.



At first I mistook you for a poster with a really similar username.

I’m quite relieved that he hasn’t, as I initially feared, suffered a serious head injury.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Bercow lays down the law.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Calls of 'Resign'


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Please don’t mention Thomas fucking Cook again.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Ooh constitutional coup


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Corbyn banging on about yellowhammer 5 page 6th form report


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Release of Yellowhammer documents leads to many questions which much now be answered. Tried to hide truth of no deal Brexit from the people.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Chaos at ports, food and fuel shortages, disruption of medical supplies, energy price rises, hard Irish border, disproportionately felt by the poorest people in the country.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Corbyn really is dull, isn't he


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Corbyn banging on about yellowhammer 5 page 6th form report



Which came out when?  Any competent Prime Minister in any competent government would have ordered a far more far-reaching report before even suggesting a referendum.

Do you think this somehow makes the hard leavers, or any of the Tories, look remotely credible?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Please don’t mention Thomas fucking Cook again.



He just did.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Corbyn banging on about yellowhammer 5 page 6th form report


Please fuck off.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Corbyn really is dull, isn't he



Great campaigner - not a natural Opposition leader.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Corbyn banging on about yellowhammer 5 page 6th form report



I think you may be a bit out of date.  Gove was talking earlier today about how Yellowhammer is still going on and the planning is developing.  This literally happened today.

But I do agree with your general fuck parliament attitude.  Its just a shame you don't appear to mean all of them just the ones you disagree with.  Have a bit of heart man and be done with all of them.  They all hate you equally.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Government needs to have actual plan.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Corbyn banging on about yellowhammer 5 page 6th form report


Funny person. Notwithsading that it was commisioned by the government of the day, methinks you doth protest too much.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm not sure anybody has a plan


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

No PM is above the law.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Another mention of Thomas Cook.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> No PM is above the law.



It’s dawning on Johnson, I think.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Corbyn wants an election. Get an extension and let's have one.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Sure, let’s do a prisoner exchange...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Back to blustering Boris.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Our preparations are very far advanced. Honest. No really they are, I promise.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Some bollocks about police recruitment.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh to be in that room with an AR-15 and some grenades..


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Public school recruitment.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Corbyn is pitiful (says Boris)


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Shadow chancellor is the stasi.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Jesus. What a nest of cunts.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Why can't we have nice things like an election?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Funny person. Notwithsading that it was commisioned by the government of the day, methinks you doth protest too much.



Yes, yellowhammer was commissioned with Theresa May at the helm.  I think you understand the contrast between now and then.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

This lad tends to turn a good phrase..


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Zombie opposition. 

We say no. Let's get Brexit done. 

Sits down, much braying ensues.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Oh to be in that room with an AR-15 and some grenades..


Barrels of gunpowder.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Zombie opposition.
> 
> We say no. Let's get Brexit done.
> 
> Sits down, much braying ensues.



Did you hear him say “zombie Parliament” and then swallow his words?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

IDS!!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Barrels of gunpowder.



Yes.  Should have said that instead.  A few lights in GCHQ went on for a second there...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Y


8ball said:


> Did you hear him say “zombie Parliament” and then swallow his words?


Yes. He was bumbling a lot.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 25, 2019)

Irritable Duncan Syndrome


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

IDS is a twat.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Acute question my arse.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Y
> 
> Yes. He was bumbling a lot.



He might have swallowed them, but I suspect they might repeat on him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Corbyn really is dull, isn't he


Give me "dull" any day over the hyperbolic bollocks we've experienced recently.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Shut up or booze will be indefinitely delayed...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Have you no shame, Prime minister?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yes, yellowhammer was commissioned with Theresa May at the helm.  I think you understand the contrast between now and then.


I'm beginning to entertain fantasies of crushing your board persona under my heel, like a cockroach. It is quite a pleasant thought.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> IDS!!


Oleaginous and smarmy, yet somehow thick, all at the same time.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Blackford blah blah


----------



## elbows (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice slip of the tongue there, vote of no continence!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

His failure to resign is an embarrassment, says Blackford.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Blackford blah blah


Seriously, fuck off.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Have you no shame, Prime minister?



Never did have, never will do


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

We cannot trust this prime minister.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

End this dictatorship now. 

Boris again.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Oooh fish abandoning government of the SNP.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Blackford blah blah



Does it not give you any pause that we have quite a few leavers on here, and they want nothing to do with you?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Although how new police and hospitals will stop that is beyond me.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2019)

never expected to be able to trust him. Never expected him to do a good job. Expect him to talk shit, lie, make empty promises, waste money and pander to his ego.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Oooh fish abandoning government of the SNP.



(((abandoned fish)))


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Ooh - can we go any lower?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yes, yellowhammer was commissioned with Theresa May at the helm.  I think you understand the contrast between now and then.


What, incompetence and complete incompetence?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ooh - can we go any lower?


Of course


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Fuck me, Bercow sounds like a braying donkey. Fucking irritating.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Mention of the Troubles by the DUP.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Fuck me, Bercow sounds like a braying donkey. Fucking irritating.



I guess he needs to make a distinctive, annoying noise to get their attention and shut them up.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 25, 2019)

He's putting his pen in his left pocket again


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> I guess he needs to make a distinctive, annoying noise to get their attention and shut them up.


It's not really working.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

OH look, it's Jeremy.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

PM cannot hide the fact he has no mandate, no majority and no credibility - Hilary Benn.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Remainers attempting a prorogationgate whilst dodging a GE.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

They were acting like actual professionals when talking about Iran earlier and now we have this shitshow.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Remainers attempting a prorogationgate whilst dodging a GE.


What the fuck are you on about, now? You're like some kind of Markov chain generator being fed by Johnson speeches and Daily Express editorials.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

existentialist said:


> What the fuck are you on about, now? You're like some kind of Markov chain generator being fed by Johnson speeches and Daily Express editorials.



Commenting on live debate.

Parliament: Defiant Johnson faces MPs and rejects Supreme Court ruling - BBC News


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Commenting on live debate.
> 
> Parliament: Defiant Johnson faces MPs and rejects Supreme Court ruling - BBC News


The general idea of commentary is to provide a summary or insight, not some random selection of dogwhistle tunes.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Remainers attempting a prorogationgate whilst dodging a GE.


I don't know what you're watching, but it clearly isn't the same as the rest of us.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2019)

It's all a bit entertaining, but let's be honest, it's nothing more than a pantomime. 

None of what's going on in this debate will make the slightest different to what happens going forward.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

I hope the PM isn't going to be honing his pole dancing skills instead of reading the judgement.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

existentialist said:


> The general idea of commentary is to provide a summary or insight.



You may wish to take your own advice.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Totally worth it for the poledancing comment.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> You may wish to take your own advice.


I wish you'd take everyone's advice and fuck off.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

Argonia said:


> He's putting his pen in his left pocket again



Anxiety tic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Sir John Haaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyeeeeessss


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> You may wish to take your own advice.


Ah, excellent. The "No, *you *smell" gambit.

And, if I might say so, most excellently deployed. I cringe in the face of your mastery.


----------



## elbows (Sep 25, 2019)

Fucking hell, now Nelsons ghost will slay the liberal establishment. Thanks Sir John.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

I wish to lash myself to the mast, says Boris.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Bercow hands out a detention.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 25, 2019)

I need to fire up the PS4 and shoot something in the face...


----------



## blairsh (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> I need to fire up the PS4 and shoot something in the face...


*Mutters, "hereherehere' into chin*


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

I need a drink.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> Yes.  Should have said that instead.  A few lights in GCHQ went on for a second there...



If I posted my actual thoughts GCHQ would resemble Beijing on Chinese NYE.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Boris lecturing the House about consent.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Boris continues to use the term ‘surrender act’ to disapproval of opposition


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

We did not vote decisively in 2014,  we voted, but it wasn't a landslide result.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Boris continues to use the term ‘surrender act’ to disapproval of opposition


And you continue to post shite...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

So new catchphrase is, get Brexit done.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Lots of angry shouting and braying from Bercow, who is close to sending people to bed without any supper.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

‘Get Brexit done and let’s take this country forward’.

Makes perfect sense to end this pointless circus.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> ‘Get Brexit done and let’s take this country forward’.
> 
> Makes perfect sense to end this pointless circus.



I agree. Let the burning commence.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

It's getting a bit shouty for me.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 25, 2019)

Lol the fucking state of these cunts! Makes for good telly though, not enjoyed it this much since they stopped making the a team


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 25, 2019)

If corbyn could make a helicopter out of a tractor while knocking nails in with a rock we wouldn't be in this mess. He should act like a crack commando for once in his life.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

My wet end MP on just then. Johnson clearly fuck-all idea who he is


----------



## teqniq (Sep 25, 2019)

Is that a typo? Either way it's amusing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Is that a typo? Either way it's amusing.


Which bit?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 25, 2019)

wet end


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> ‘Get Brexit done and let’s take this country forward’.
> 
> Makes perfect sense to end this pointless circus.


Well, it would if they weren't mutually exclusive


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeah, colloquialism meaning feeb, melt, wuss, etc


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 25, 2019)

Accused of burning a £50 note in front of a homeless person as a student by an opponent, it was notable that his retort was that this was unproven, not that it was untrue.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 25, 2019)

Load of shit all this. He’s such a cunt.

I had a bag split when I was emptying the bins at work so had to clean a load of rotten fruit off the floor and was late home, probably had a better 15 minutes than I would have done getting here on time and watching more of this crap.


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2019)

ooh, the 'Humbug' comment went down well.  Even Isabel Hardman thinks it out of order


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 25, 2019)

Just  watching high lights  of him today...

early on can you tentative feel a sense of fuck this shit from Mogg


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 25, 2019)

I turned off when the vermin started clapping. What a shit show.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 25, 2019)

In terms of red faces its like watching my local wetherspoons sped up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Bercow audibly utterly fucked off, huge sighs before choosing who speaks next


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Bercow audibly utterly fucked off, huge sighs before choosing who speaks next



Yes, I noticed that too, perhaps he was disappointed that Boris didn’t say sorry.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 25, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yes, I noticed that too, perhaps he was disappointed that Boris didn’t say sorry.


Think he's just bored of the incessant flow of bullshit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 25, 2019)

He’d probably booked a holiday for the next couple of weeks so pissed off that he’s back presiding over this shower following the sc judgement.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2019)

Smug, arrogant, self serving Bastard. Not even a hint of contrition from what I can gather, but no surprise I guess.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 25, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Think he's just bored of the incessant flow of bullshit.



He bought and built his career on bullshit and gets ridiculously well paid for it. Fuck him. I hope he's sitting there uncomfortably dying for a piss too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 25, 2019)

Surely they've added a toilet to his seat at this point?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> He bought and built his career on bullshit and gets ridiculously well paid for it. Fuck him. I hope he's sitting there uncomfortably dying for a piss too.





Lord Camomile said:


> Surely they've added a toilet to his seat at this point?


plenty of room to hide a piss bag and tube under the loose robe.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 25, 2019)

Female MP’s stand up and say they are getting death threats using the same language as used by the PM. His answer? “Humbug”.

Everything you need to know about that absolute cunt of a man right there.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 25, 2019)

Johnson surpassed himself tonight - his reply to a heartfelt and sincere plea top moderate language about "Traitors" "betrayal" and "surrender" in light of death threats and the murder of joe cox - "i have never heard such humbug in all my life" - really quite disgusting - the fucking arrogance, condescension and sheer bullying nastiness. not looking forward to an election campaign where that fucker is deliberately inciting the right wing hate mob - the cunt will have blood on his hands before too long.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Johnson surpassed himself tonight - his reply to a heartfelt and sincere plea top moderate language about "Traitors" "betrayal" and "surrender" in light of death threats and the murder of joe cox - "i have never heard such humbug in all my life" - really quite disgusting - the fucking arrogance, condescension and sheer bullying nastiness. not looking forward to an election campaign where that fucker is deliberately inciting the right wing hate mob - the cunt will have blood on his hands before too long.


Perhaps his own...


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Johnson surpassed himself tonight - his reply to a heartfelt and sincere plea top moderate language about "Traitors" "betrayal" and "surrender" in light of death threats and the murder of joe cox - "i have never heard such humbug in all my life" - really quite disgusting - the fucking arrogance, condescension and sheer bullying nastiness. not looking forward to an election campaign where that fucker is deliberately inciting the right wing hate mob - the cunt will have blood on his hands before too long.


100 percent cunt

Boris Johnson: "The best way to honour Jo Cox's memory is to get Brexit done"


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)

What a cunt & then he walked out before the points of order were dealt with.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 25, 2019)

And at 21:57, according to the Beeb, the wassack walked out.
Bercow was dealing with a point of order & told him to sit back down.
it carried on walking


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2019)

Not so long till he's gone, by 20 nov


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> And at 21:57, according to the Beeb, the wassack walked out.
> Bercow was dealing with a point of order & told him to sit back down.
> it carried on walking


Not what happened. Bercow told him it was points of order next & he walked before they started.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 25, 2019)

direct C&P off the Beeb
Posted at 21:57
*Johnson walks out of Commons chamber*
_After three hours of questions, Mr Johnson has walked out of the chamber.

Speaker Mr Bercow, who was taking a point of order as the prime minister began to leave, told Mr Johnson: "I think it would be a courtesy to stay for the point of order if the point of order relates to the matter with which we’ve just been dealing. Go and sit down.”

But Mr Johnson ignored the request and left.
_


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow. JRM or Javid will have a tough act to follow in the worst PM of all time stakes. I don't doubt they'll try though...


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

Whether there's enough of them to carry his fat, feckless arse or not this really is the heyday of ageing bigots and reactionaries. It's like their Carnival. Reason, planning and thoughts of tomorrow be fucked - today they get drunk and piss in strangers' doorways. Mad to see a whole political party hanging their hopes upon it though.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 25, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> direct C&P off the Beeb
> Posted at 21:57
> *Johnson walks out of Commons chamber*
> _After three hours of questions, Mr Johnson has walked out of the chamber.
> ...


He must have been speaking at the chair because John McDonnell raised the 1st point of order & he had just left.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't tell if Boris Johnson is panicking or just does not give a f***. A bit of both, I think.

I wonder whether he also set Brexit up to cause trouble and help his own political ambitions and now he's in the driving seat he's realised that things aren't going to all be plain sailing.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 25, 2019)

When that cunt got elected London mayor I knew he was an absolute cunt then and I was young then, I was surrounded by people saying 'yeah but he's funny' at the time and me explain why he's a cunt. Now he's prime minister I think he's an even bigger cunt now than he was then and I didn't think that was possible.

I can't quite recall a more smug, arrogant, self serving cunt politician than him and it's a really crowded field. Extraordinary to think that people have been so mind fucked and ground down for decades that they actually support the worst politician of all and yet simultaneously think politicians are all a bunch of self serving cunts with expense accounts bigger than their salaries over five years. What an absolute shit show.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

8115 said:


> I can't tell if Boris Johnson is panicking or just does not give a f***. A bit of both, I think.
> 
> I wonder whether he also set Brexit up to cause trouble and help his own political ambitions and now he's in the driving seat he's realised that things aren't going to all be plain sailing.



Neither, this is his campaign strategy, emulate Trump and cross your fingers. Hasn't failed yet either.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

Doctor Carrot said:


> When that cunt got elected London mayor I knew he was an absolute cunt then and I was young then, I was surrounded by people saying 'yeah but he's funny' at the time and me explain why he's a cunt. Now he's prime minister I think he's an even bigger cunt now than he was then and I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> I can't quite recall a more smug, arrogant, self serving cunt politician than him and it's a really crowded field. Extraordinary to think that people have been so mind fucked and ground down for decades that they actually support the worst politician of all and yet simultaneously think politicians are all a bunch of self serving cunts with expense accounts bigger than their salaries over five years. What an absolute shit show.



Some people are ground down, others are just cunts. Let's not pretend there isn't a demographic absolutely loving this.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 25, 2019)

I didn't see a minute of it. Were the tories all on board for Johnson's wild eyed shouty stuff?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 25, 2019)

YouSir said:


> Neither, this is his campaign strategy, emulate Trump and cross your fingers. Hasn't failed yet either.


You can emulate Trump, but it doesn't mean the British public will automatically emulate the American one. That's not to say it can be ruled out. 

So far it hasn't failed, in a certain sense, but it won't be tested until we get to the end of October.


----------



## YouSir (Sep 25, 2019)

Raheem said:


> You can emulate Trump, but it doesn't mean the British public will automatically emulate the American one. That's not to say it can be ruled out.
> 
> So far it hasn't failed, in a certain sense, but it won't be tested until we get to the end of October.



True enough and hopefully he'll be fucked off. No point making the same mistake as some Americans did though and mistaking bigotry and corruption for random chance.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2019)

Good camera angle change from the producer.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 26, 2019)

YouSir said:


> True enough and hopefully he'll be fucked off. No point making the same mistake as some Americans did though and mistaking bigotry and corruption for random chance.



Trump currently has a higher approval rating than what Obama had.  Any politician would want to emulate that kind of success in public confidence.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Trump currently has a higher approval rating than what Obama had.  Any politician would want to emulate that kind of success in public confidence.


Trump's approval ratings are the worst of any president.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 26, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Trump currently has a higher approval rating than what Obama had.  Any politician would want to emulate that kind of success in public confidence.


Any politician who is also a cunt. So, quite a lot of them, I suppose.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 26, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Trump's approval ratings are the worst of any president.


The poster is excited because Trump's approval rating recently went above Obama's by a fraction of a percent for a couple of days, if you map them together starting on their respective first days in office.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 26, 2019)

Raheem said:


> The poster is excited because Trump's approval rating recently went above Obama's by a fraction of a percent for a couple of days, if you map them together starting on their respective first days in office.



I was simply stating a fact, not sure why you attributed that to being excited.

Nonetheless, it’s quite an achievement for Trump to beat Obama’s approval rating considering Trump has 92% negative media coverage, whereas Obama had around 95% positive.


----------



## Ming (Sep 26, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Good camera angle change from the producer.



The expression that springs to mind is ‘shameless brass necked arsehole’.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Sep 26, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I was simply stating a fact, not sure why you attributed that to being excited.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s quite an achievement for Trump to beat Obama’s approval rating considering Trump has 92% negative media coverage, whereas Obama had around 95% positive.


That's not what your mum said.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I didn't see a minute of it. Were the tories all on board for Johnson's wild eyed shouty stuff?


There was one bit where BJ got an ovation from Tory MPs for having said something about brexit getting done - the clapping went on a bit . Read someone saying that at that point they counted 80 Tory MPs who werent clapping, and suggested that might yet be significant down the line
?

The thing that keeps popping into my head is Trumps "'I could shoot somebody and I wouldn’t lose any voters'". In fact the only thing BJ can do to lose voters is show any weakness on forcing though brexit. Farage has been sniping at him a bit this week as capitulating, and IMO if there are any little poll points that fall off his lead at this time it'll be for that, not because he is clearly a massive cunt for all to see.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2019)

This twitter thread is an interesting read regarding disgraced prime minister Johnson and Jennifer Arcuri. I don't know the poster and sources but merits a read and some checking.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 26, 2019)

What the fuck?


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2019)

teqniq said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> View attachment 185124


Hahaha haha. That guy is something else.


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 26, 2019)

Good God if Hodges is betting on Corbyn then I can only assume Johnson is a shoe-in. Man's wrong more often than a stopped clock.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 26, 2019)

If you look at the comments underneath you would think he's out on a limb.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> direct C&P off the Beeb
> Posted at 21:57
> *Johnson walks out of Commons chamber*
> _After three hours of questions, Mr Johnson has walked out of the chamber.
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 26, 2019)

Raheem said:


> The poster is excited because Trump's approval rating recently went above Obama's by a fraction of a percent for a couple of days, if you map them together starting on their respective first days in office.


Would Marty1  like  to rant about the Bowling Green Massacre next do you think?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2019)

MrSki said:


> He must have been speaking at the chair because John McDonnell raised the 1st point of order & he had just left.


My memory must of being playing tricks on me.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 26, 2019)

Just heard Nicholas Soames on the Today programme. He sounded very deeply hurt and upset by everything the bastard is saying.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 26, 2019)

Good, i had a proper run in with fatty soames once, he's a vile human being, let me assure you!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 26, 2019)

And if a troy grandee is really upset with the bastard, it must be bad.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2019)

Imagine a tory MP who Johnson had the whip removed from a few weeks ago being unhappy with him. And imagine thinking that this clearly means the whole party is. Imagine that.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2019)

I still think his local constituents need a recall petition ...


----------



## maomao (Sep 26, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Just heard Nicholas Soames on the Today programme. He sounded very deeply hurt and upset by everything the bastard is saying.


Good. I'd rather the evil Tory sex pest was in pain than upset but upset is better than happy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 26, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Trump currently has a higher approval rating than what Obama had.  Any politician would want to emulate that kind of success in public confidence.


Trump has had a consistent popularity rating that is, at this point in their careers, is marginally higher, but Obama was much higher for a time, it just declined.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 26, 2019)

Ming said:


> The expression that springs to mind is ‘shameless brass necked arsehole’.


Won't somebody _please_ think of the PM?


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 26, 2019)

Trump has got the lowest average approval rating of any president since Gallup started measuring them with Harry Truman in 1945, and he'll need a massive and sustained boost in popularity to get anywhere near Jimmy Carter or Gerald Ford.

Presidential Approval Ratings -- Gallup Historical Statistics and Trends


----------



## philosophical (Sep 26, 2019)

I suppose Boris Johnson losing his seat in the forthcoming election is very unlikely, but I would like to see only one (realistic) opponent.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Trump currently has a higher approval rating than what Obama had.  Any politician would want to emulate that kind of success in public confidence.





Marty1 said:


> I was simply stating a fact, not sure why you attributed that to being excited.
> 
> Nonetheless, it’s quite an achievement for Trump to beat Obama’s approval rating considering Trump has 92% negative media coverage, whereas Obama had around 95% positive.


They're not facts if they're wrong. 

Trump has achieved nothing except fuelling increased racism and division within his country.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2019)

philosophical said:


> I suppose Boris Johnson losing his seat in the forthcoming election is very unlikely, but I would like to see only one (realistic) opponent.


Nah. Labour oppose the libdems as well as the tories. And I think one thing Labour will have to do when the election comes is to try to take focus away from brexit. There is no other major party that labour could realistically have any kind of electoral pact with. Doesn't mean they couldn't negotiate a coalition government, but those negotiations come after an election, not before it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> They're not facts if they're wrong.
> 
> Trump has achieved nothing except fuelling increased racism and division within his country.


oh he's done much more than that, lowering the reputation of the united states across the world, alienating allies, etc


----------



## 8ball (Sep 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> oh he's done much more than that, lowering the reputation of the united states across the world, alienating allies, etc



Completely nixing a whole sector of the fight against climate change, being generally (and especially) abusive to women...

We could keep this going for a while if each poster just does two.


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2019)

philosophical said:


> I suppose Boris Johnson losing his seat in the forthcoming election is very unlikely, but I would like to see only one (realistic) opponent.



Nigel Farage for the Brexit Party


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

philosophical said:


> I suppose Boris Johnson losing his seat in the forthcoming election is very unlikely, but I would like to see only one (realistic) opponent.


ian bone


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> ian bone



He should stand against Rees-Mogg


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

No offence to decent candidates but I think we could put up a pineapple at this point and it would make a better job of being PM than BoJo.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 26, 2019)

chilango said:


> Nigel Farage for the Brexit Party



Heard him on the radio yesterday.  He genuinely sounds like the one sane, calm and considered voice in the room.  Strange days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> No offence to decent candidates but I think we could put up a pineapple at this point and it would make a better job of being PM than BoJo.


i think at this stage dismembering boris and serving him on pizza would still be more popular than serving pineapple on pizza


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Heard him on the radio yesterday.  He genuinely sounds like the one sane, calm and considered voice in the room.  Strange days.


that's only because he's in solitary confinement


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i think at this stage dismembering boris and serving him on pizza would still be more popular than serving pineapple on pizza


I think you can stop after the first part of your sentence...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2019)

Today's entertainment, predicted highlights in bold:

*Urgent question
European Union (Withdrawal) (No. 2) Act 2019 compliance with the law*
Urgent question
Hong Kong ongoing protests
Urgent question
Unlawful award of arms licenses to Saudi Arabia
*Urgent question
The language and role of the Prime Minister in creating a safe environment in the country and Parliament*
Ministerial statement
International climate action summit
Business Statement
Business statement update from the Leader of the House
*General debate
Principles of democracy and the rights of the electorate*


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> *Urgent question
> The language and role of the Prime Minister in creating a safe environment in the country and Parliament*



Some hapless junior minister called Kevin Foster gets to answer that one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Some hapless junior minister called Kevin Foster gets to answer that one.



Bugger.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bugger.


precisely what kf said when he was told what he had to do


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 26, 2019)

Let's make a law to make Boris obey the law


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Let's make a law to make Boris obey the law


no, let's pass a law of attainder against the foul fool


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Trump has achieved nothing except fuelling increased racism and division within his country.



The Jussie Smollett incident was especially shocking.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> The Jussie Smollett incident was especially shocking.


Why have you sent me a YouTube video? Please explain why you think it was shocking.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> one thing Labour will have to do when the election comes is to try to take focus away from brexit


They can also put the moon onto a stick, find the ark of the covenant and solve cold fusion whilst they’re at it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2019)

> Urgent question
> The language and role of the Prime Minister in creating a safe environment in the country and Parliament



Is coming on now.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2019)

And my link to the beeb has crashed ...

The Urgent Question" was due at 12:05 and my link went down at that time ...


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> And my link to the beeb has crashed ...
> 
> The Urgent Question" was due at 12:05 and my link went down at that time ...


guess what?  The bloke you've never heard of answering didn't say anything.  Bad language is bad, tut tut.


----------



## andysays (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Is coming on now.


It seems that Johnson is now being accused of bringing Jo Cox into yesterday's proceedings. I'm a little unclear about the sequence, but wasn't it Labour's Paula Sheriff who first mentioned Cox, and Johnson's reference to her was in response?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2019)

andysays said:


> It seems that Johnson is now being accused of bringing Jo Cox into yesterday's proceedings. I'm a little unclear about the sequence, but wasn't it Labour's Paula Sheriff who first mentioned Cox, and Johnson's reference to her was in response?


yes that's correct. Careless if they're making slightly inaccurate accusations. What he did was out of order enough not to need embellishment.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 26, 2019)

andysays said:


> It seems that Johnson is now being accused of bringing Jo Cox into yesterday's proceedings. I'm a little unclear about the sequence, but wasn't it Labour's Paula Sheriff who first mentioned Cox, and Johnson's reference to her was in response?


  He walked into that one - remarkable lack of statesmanship


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> He walked into that one - remarkable lack of statesmanship


Titanic statesmanship


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> No offence to decent candidates but I think we could put up a pineapple at this point and it would make a better job of being PM than BoJo.


Perhaps we could just put the pineapple up (or down) BoJo, prickly end first, and kill two birds with one stone


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 26, 2019)

He needs to declare war on someone crap to bring the country together. I don’t think there are any other plans left in his ideas box


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> He needs to declare war on someone crap to bring the country together. I don’t think there are any other plans left in his ideas box


he'd fuck that up


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> He needs to declare war on someone crap to bring the country together. I don’t think there are any other plans left in his ideas box


I'm not sure he could manage even that without royally fucking it up.

But yeah, Iran would have to be a contender.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I'm not sure he could manage even that without royally fucking it up.
> 
> But yeah, Iran would have to be a contender.


can't do that, they have an actual army.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 26, 2019)

St kitts and Nevis have been a bit leery  recently


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> St kitts and Nevis have been a bit leery  recently


they can still put forward a couple of armed men.

marie byrd land is looking promising though, even the faded british forces can hope after time to overcome the penguin defence forces


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> He needs to declare war on someone crap to bring the country together. I don’t think there are any other plans left in his ideas box


I reckon he'd declare war on Scotland or Wales. And be laughed at.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Or St Kilda. Or Lundy. Or May Island, Barry Island.... The list is endless...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 26, 2019)

The mouse that roared should be the driver for this . The Canadians can chip in with a variant of their massively derided defence scheme #1 project.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2019)

Fuck me Ed Miliband is still an MP.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 26, 2019)

What I am still fucking confused by is that De Pfeffel says he will obey the law but won't ask for an extension to Brexit. Surely that would now be breaking the law?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 26, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fuck me Ed Miliband is still an MP.


And quite well liked too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> And quite well liked too.



Just shows how shit the rest of them are.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2019)

Argonia said:


> What I am still fucking confused by is that De Pfeffel says he will obey the law but won't ask for an extension to Brexit. Surely that would now be breaking the law?



It's very confusing, it appears...
*MPs suspect Downing Street has found a legal loophole to ensure Brexit on 31 October*




> Ministers are resisting intense pressure to explain how Boris Johnson can guarantee that he will lead Britain out of the European Union next month without breaking the law.
> 
> Although he has said he would abide by the law, Mr Johnson repeatedly insisted in a controversial appearance before the Commons on Wednesday that he would deliver Brexit on 31 October. His answers have raised suspicions that Downing Street has identified a loophole in the Act which the Prime Minister could use to bypass the legislation.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 26, 2019)

Argonia said:


> What I am still fucking confused by is that De Pfeffel says he will obey the law but won't ask for an extension to Brexit. Surely that would now be breaking the law?



Just won't ask for the extension, get pulled up by the courts for acting unlawfully, just shrug and say you were following the law as it was understood.  Lots of arguments but no deal has already happened.  Inevitable election and Johnson wraps himself in the flag of St George as the destroyer of parliament.

Odd scenario but given the way this government has been behaving its possible.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Yeah, he's up to something.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 26, 2019)

17th October seems to be the important date in this regard.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 26, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> 17th October seems to be the important date in this regard.



Revolution?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> 17th October seems to be the important date in this regard.


it is of course national edge day


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it is of course national edge day


National what day,??


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2019)

I dont think I would trust this regime to find loopholes that dont close around their necks at the first opportunity.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

I bet he's giggling to himself like muttley, thinking he's oh so clever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> National what day,??


National Edge Day - Wikipedia


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I bet he's giggling to himself like muttley, thinking he's oh so clever.



He's been doing that since becoming PM, but it's not exactly working out as planned.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Just won't ask for the extension, get pulled up by the courts for acting unlawfully, just shrug and say you were following the law as it was understood.  Lots of arguments but no deal has already happened.  Inevitable election and Johnson wraps himself in the flag of St George as the destroyer of parliament.
> 
> Odd scenario but given the way this government has been behaving its possible.


Nah, not possible. There would be appeals to the EU above Johnson's head if this were to be attempted. No way the EU would ignore such appeals - they could cast it as helping people in the UK to defend democracy. Johnson would properly fuck himself if he attempted that.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Well you learn something new every day...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

LocalGov.co.uk - Your authority on UK local government - Millions of people incorrectly registered to vote, study finds
this could of course have an influence on any election this year


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 26, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nah, not possible. There would be appeals to the EU above Johnson's head if this were to be attempted. No way the EU would ignore such appeals - they could cast it as helping people in the UK to defend democracy. Johnson would properly fuck himself if he attempted that.



Crikey.  That's a bit of a nightmare scenario.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2019)

Surely he can just call in sick on the day.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's very confusing, it appears...
> *MPs suspect Downing Street has found a legal loophole to ensure Brexit on 31 October*


Given that nearly as many people voted to remain as to leave, achieving Brexit was always likely to be a problematic and divisive development.

But for Brexit to be achieved by deceit and chicanery (okok, via a "loophole") can only guarantee that the divisiveness will be greater. Whatever happens in regard to Brexit will be the start of some serious work to rebuild a massively divided country; the task of reintegrating the two positions will be massively more challenging if the outcome that is achieved was achieved via trickery.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2019)

From a serving officer (account now deleted)






Butr tweets nicely cached here Daniel Goshawk (@GoshawkDaniel) | Twitter


----------



## 8ball (Sep 26, 2019)

17,399,999 tops.  As I explained yesterday.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2019)

establishment wobble klaxon


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At one level, remain MPs are milking it with the 'Johnson has put us in danger' stuff. But then there's shit like that. Hope she quotes it back to Johnson in Parliament.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 26, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the London riots some years ago didn't some guy get sent to jail for 3 years for trying (and failing) to get a riot going?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People often claim that online abuse against women is exaggerated or just plain made up. So they should read his tweets and ask themselves if they would use such language to the women in their lives the next time they voice an opinion.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's very confusing, it appears...
> *MPs suspect Downing Street has found a legal loophole to ensure Brexit on 31 October*


they've been claiming that (or similar) every other day.  Meaningless tosh.


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2019)

Wilf said:


> At one level, remain MPs are milking it with the 'Johnson has put us in danger' stuff. But then there's shit like that. Hope she quotes it back to Johnson in Parliament.


If you felt as though your life was in danger, you'd probably 'milk it.' Especially when your colleague was murdered. The tweet above is not a coincidence and is probably far from a rarity. Johnson is a disgrace.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 26, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Just won't ask for the extension, get pulled up by the courts for acting unlawfully, just shrug and say you were following the law as it was understood.  Lots of arguments but no deal has already happened.  Inevitable election and Johnson wraps himself in the flag of St George as the destroyer of parliament.
> 
> Odd scenario but given the way this government has been behaving its possible.



No need . Ministers  keep on telling us the negotiations with the EU are making progress


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> No need . Ministers  keep on telling us the negotiations with the EU are making progress


Unspecified progress, it must be said. He was repeatedly asked about it last night and evaded the question every time.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically he's an NCO, not an officer.

Sass will be along shortly to explain why this is all harmless banter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2019)

The government has lost the vote for parliament to go into recess, to allow their conference to take place without being interrupted by MPs being needed in the house.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Technically he's an NCO, not an officer.
> 
> Sass will be along shortly to explain why this is all harmless banter.


It's just a joke, remember /sarcastic mode


----------



## Argonia (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Government has lost the vote for parliament not to sit for a few days next week, to allow their conference to take place without being interrupted by MPs being needed in the house.



Isn't that seven votes out of seven lost under De Pfeffel?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Government has lost the vote for parliament not to sit for a few days next week, to allow their conference to take place without being interrupted by MPs being needed in the house.


Oh dear, what a pity, how sad never mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Government has lost the vote for parliament not to sit for a few days next week, to allow their conference to take place without being interrupted by MPs being needed in the house.


its not like they do any meaningful business at thier nuremburg rally, its just an opportunity for showboating and that. Pointless given whats going on.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

MrSki said:


>


Who is this bloke? Have seen two twitter threads on here from him today with insider info but no clue who he is and the way he writes/his fairly low follower account doesn't suggest journo


----------



## andysays (Sep 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> National Edge Day - Wikipedia


I doubt Johnson has heard of that one, far less be planning to observe it


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

Turns out he writes books about corporate social responsibility or some business bollocks


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Isn't that seven votes out of seven lost under De Pfeffel?



I think so, they could go on record as the only government to loss every vote, which is probably why they don't seem to want to call a vote of no confidence in themselves, it would be embarrassing doing so, but imagine going on to loss it.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Turns out he writes books about corporate social responsibility or some business bollocks


In my experience, most businesses pay lip service to that. Looks good on annual reports to say you're doing something but that's about it. 

I'm very cynical today.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> In my experience, most businesses pay lip service to that. Looks good on annual reports to say you're doing something but that's about it.
> 
> I'm very cynical today.


Cynicism is well deserved

CSR information for Philip Morris International Inc


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Turns out he writes books about corporate social responsibility or some business bollocks


I don't know but he says he is a Lib Dem.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

MrSki said:


> I don't know but he says he is a Lib Dem.


Yeah saw that, and has voted tory and labour in past


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Cynicism is well deserved
> 
> CSR information for Philip Morris International Inc


Snort. That's a bold move.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Cynicism is well deserved
> 
> CSR information for Philip Morris International Inc


that's a bloke with the same name.  Not entirely convinced its the same bloke as he doesn't seem to have mentioned 'his' books on his twitter.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

belboid said:


> that's a bloke with the same name.  Not entirely convinced its the same bloke as he doesn't seem to have mentioned 'his' books on his twitter.


Ah I assumed same bloke as a nick tolhurst (author) appears to write about brexit stuff for the appropriately named reaction


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

Ah wait there, it is the same bloke and according to the canary he used to be an official in foreign office under tories. Won't link cos it's the canary.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2019)

Poot said:


> If you felt as though your life was in danger, you'd probably 'milk it.' Especially when your colleague was murdered. The tweet above is not a coincidence and is probably far from a rarity. Johnson is a disgrace.


Yeah, that's why I'm making the distinction.  The line about Britain edging towards fascism that I've seen from commentators and others is overdone. But yes, absolutely, social media misogyny and death threats are appalling. And yes, particularly yesterday, Johnson was feeding it.

I think he's an appalling opportunist, increasingly willing to use almost any weapon, including stoking things up about traitors. Given that pretty much on the toss of a coin he could have been backing remain lays bare his opportunism. He'll lie and cheat without blinking an eye and he's got many of the tools of the populist. I'm just making the point that the likes of Paul Mason going on about fascism are wide of the mark.


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm making the distinction.  The line about Britain edging towards fascism that I've seen from commentators and others is overdone. But yes, absolutely, social media misogyny and death threats are appalling. And yes, particularly yesterday, Johnson was feeding it.
> 
> I think he's an appalling opportunist, increasingly willing to use almost any weapon, including stoking things up about traitors. Given that pretty much on the toss of a coin he could have been backing remain lays bare his opportunism. He'll lie and cheat without blinking an eye and he's got many of the tools of the populist. I'm just making the point that the likes of Paul Mason going on about fascism are wide of the mark.


I think there is a lot of exaggeration, especially from the remain camp, about various pie in the sky outcomes. I also think there is a huge risk of physical harm to particularly women MPs. And i am furious that he wont recognise this, the humbug cunt.


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Who is this bloke? Have seen two twitter threads on here from him today with insider info but no clue who he is and the way he writes/his fairly low follower account doesn't suggest journo


I've been raising my eyebrow at this one too. I'm betting on it being bollocks.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 26, 2019)

brogdale said:


> establishment wobble klaxon
> 
> View attachment 185155



I wonder what she thinks about her father right now.


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2019)

Argonia said:


> I wonder what she thinks about her father right now.


Christ, dont let him near the hen do.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2019)

Poot said:


> I think there is a lot of exaggeration, especially from the remain camp, about various pie in the sky outcomes. I also think there is a huge risk of physical harm to particularly women MPs. And i am furious that he wont recognise this, the humbug cunt.


I feel very cynical speculating about this, but if there are physical attacks or say brexit related misogynist graffiti on female MP's offices, it could be a very dangerous moment for Johnson (needless to say, a rather _more_ dangerous moment for the women MPs and their staff). In that sense at least, he is certainly playing with fire.

Whilst the rape and death threats against female politicians are of course appalling, the sad thing is there's no sign that this will lead to any real change in the abuse women more generally suffer on social media.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2019)

Meanwhile a view from his sister.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 26, 2019)

Poot said:


> I think there is a lot of exaggeration, especially from the remain camp, about various pie in the sky outcomes. I also think there is a huge risk of physical harm to particularly women MPs. And i am furious that he wont recognise this, the humbug cunt.



He doesn't care.  He never has to face repercussions in his life.  Things that happen to the people are irrelevant.  Its a toxic mix of extreme narcissism born into a world of extreme privilege.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2019)

oh, there's nice.

and !7,4 mill is not a majority.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 26, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> He doesn't care.  He never has to face repercussions in his life.  Things that happen to the people are irrelevant.  Its a toxic mix of extreme narcissism born into a world of extreme privilege.


It's a game to him. That thing from his sister above says as much - 'he obviously enjoys being prime minister'. It's not about doing stuff, it's about being something and enjoying being that thing. 

He's clearly not going to apologise for anything at all. It's straight out of the Trump playbook. He _doesn't care_ if half the country thinks he is a total cunt.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> He doesn't care.  He never has to face repercussions in his life.  Things that happen to the people are irrelevant.  Its a toxic mix of extreme narcissism born into a world of extreme privilege.


That puts it better than I was trying to do. And shame on the rest of the fuckers who are willing to back him up. Think I've just seen 2, no more than 3 tory MPs willing to express any anxieties about yesterday.


----------



## andysays (Sep 26, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Technically he's an NCO, not an officer.
> 
> Sass will be along shortly to explain why this is all harmless banter.


You're not a squaddie, you wouldn't understand


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Meanwhile a view from his sister.



I'm loathe to start lining up behind Johnson's sister, but still, pretty rare to have family members seeking to attack the PM. Oh, hang on, John Major's gnome manufacturing brother Terry was a bit of a loose canon...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm loathe to start lining up behind Johnson's sister, but still, pretty rare to have family members seeking to attack the PM. Oh, hang on, John Major's gnome manufacturing brother Terry was a bit of a loose canon...


and jimmy carter's brother billy


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> In my experience, most businesses pay lip service to that. Looks good on annual reports to say you're doing something but that's about it.
> 
> I'm very cynical today.



You're not wrong.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2019)

andysays said:


> You're not a squaddie, you wouldn't understand



I wouldn't understand the level of bravery and dedication you need to threaten women on the internet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from a serving corporal


----------



## killer b (Sep 26, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm loathe to start lining up behind Johnson's sister, but still, pretty rare to have family members seeking to attack the PM. Oh, hang on, John Major's gnome manufacturing brother Terry was a bit of a loose canon...


we need Corbyn in number 10 so Piers can continue this noble lineage, if nothing else.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 26, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Who is this bloke? Have seen two twitter threads on here from him today with insider info but no clue who he is and the way he writes/his fairly low follower account doesn't suggest journo



"Independent researcher" and twat afaics. His sources aren't hard to identify. Ms Arcuri's self-promotional activities a few years ago have left a large internet footprint and "Arcurigate" has been quietly bubbling along in the background all this week.

One source was a paywalled piece in the FT the day before yesterday by a tech journalist who encountered her in 2014, which gives a sketch of the scene she was working.



Spoiler: Text of FT story



Jennifer Arcuri personified London’s scrappy start-up scene
Tim Bradshaw - 24th September 2019 - Financial Times


In hindsight, the stripper pole in the living room should probably have raised more red flags.

As I checked into an Airbnb on Shoreditch High Street in east London in the summer of 2014, I was more worried about the grimy staircase leading up to the flat and the noisy railway line outside my window. But at least my host, a peppy American named Jennifer Arcuri, was friendly, welcoming me with a bowl of pasta.

We quickly discovered we knew many of the same people. In addition to being an Airbnb, the flat doubled as Ms Arcuri’s start-up headquarters. I was passing back through London after two years in San Francisco as a Financial Times correspondent there. As the reporter with the dubious honour of being the first to write about Silicon Roundabout, the area around Old Street that was home to a clutch of nascent technology start-ups, I had met several entrepreneurs on my host’s cosy circuit.

This weekend, The Sunday Times reported that Boris Johnson, the then London mayor and now British prime minister, was a “regular visitor” to that Shoreditch flat. Mr Johnson was a “close friend” of my host, the newspaper alleged, raising questions about conflicts of interest, when Ms Arcuri won public money grants for her businesses and joined him on overseas “trade missions”.

Ms Arcuri has brushed away the innuendo, saying the grants and trips were “purely in respect of my role as a legitimate businesswoman”; Mr Johnson denied any impropriety.

London’s tech community seemed pretty incestuous in those days. It was a small world where an energetic American newcomer like Ms Arcuri could quickly rack up hundreds of LinkedIn connections. But after some years covering the industry from both sides of the Atlantic, by 2014 I was struggling to foresee a grown-up “Tech City”, as the government had tried to rebrand it, ever emerging from adolescent Silicon Roundabout.

Hyped east London start-ups such as Mind Candy, maker of the children’s online game Moshi Monsters, online radio pioneer Last.fm, and Dopplr, the travel site (whose founder coined the name Silicon Roundabout as a joke), were all fizzling out. Several of the city’s more prominent founders had already fled to Silicon Valley in search of higher valuations and better weather.

Even the Roundabout’s hangers-on were letting go. Two years before I met her, I was invited to one of Ms Arcuri’s InnoTech summits at the Grand Connaught Rooms hotel, at which the highest billing, after Mr Johnson, went to a keynote from one Milo Yiannopoulos.

A former Daily Telegraph blogger who was running tech news site The Kernel, Mr Yiannopoulos was at the centre of the London tech scene and was already showing his considerable talents as an antagonist, especially of the Tech City Investment Organisation, and picking headline-generating Twitter spats. Even those founders who had managed to stay on the right side of his poison pen were shocked when he went to work for Steve Bannon’s rightwing news site, Breitbart, in 2014. His rapid ascent to Donald Trump-supporting uber-troll, banned by Facebook and Twitter for hate speech and harassment, still gnaws at the consciences of his former drinking buddies and peers.

These days, London’s tech scene has real substance to match the hype, thanks to the likes of food-delivery company Deliveroo, founded in 2013, and Monzo, Revolut and OakNorth, London’s fintech “unicorns”, which all got started in 2015. Some of those are staffed with entrepreneurs who cut their teeth on the earlier start-ups; learning to fail is a badge of honour in Silicon Valley and London’s venture capitalists have long urged their companies to embrace this more ambitious approach.

But in the immediate aftermath of the 2008 crash, politicians, investors and, yes, reporters, were all too eager to will London’s tech scene into existence. There were breakfasts at 10 Downing Street and parties at Buckingham Palace long before there were any really big companies or billion-dollar exits to celebrate. No wonder wannabes, freeloaders and groupies often outnumbered the real entrepreneurs and investors.

Start-up founders are encouraged to “fake it ’till you make it”, and the same went for Tech City itself.





> Two years before I met her, I was invited to one of Ms Arcuri’s InnoTech summits at the Grand Connaught Rooms hotel, at which the highest billing, after Mr Johnson, went to a keynote from one Milo Yiannopoulos.



This is part of the basis for some left conspiraloonsphere nonsense that's starting to appear.

After the Sunday Times expose there was a follow up in the Times the next day which added some further details of Boris' involvement in the Nathan Barleyesque Tech City gravy train :



Spoiler: extracts paywalled Times article



Boris Johnson’s £100m plan for former model Jennifer Arcuri

David Brown
September 25 2019 - The Times

Boris Johnson planned to set up a £100 million investment fund with a former model whose companies he is accused of having allowed to benefit from public money and privileged access.

He announced a fund to support technology companies in the Middle East at a summit organised by Jennifer Arcuri, an American entrepreneur who had just completed an MBA.

(...)

Mr Johnson, 55, revealed plans for the fund at a summit organised by Innotech Network, founded by Ms Arcuri, 34, in October 2013. He said: “We want to support more tech ventures in the Middle East, around the Muslim world, with a new fund. The idea is to bring together London tech firms and tech pioneers with the Arab world.”



Ms Arcuri interviewed Mr Johnson, then the mayor, at the launch. She said: “We are putting together this fund which you have a lot to do with . . . to go towards the next generation of leaders.”

She received £12,000 in sponsorship from the mayor’s London & Partners investment agency to host the summit during the World Islamic Economic Forum. She said the proposed fund was part of an initiative for the UK to help form relationships between “startup clusters around the world”. She said: “Our message is, the UK is building tech economies and we want to partner with you.”

David Slater, then director of international business development at London & Partners, said at the time: “The idea was to create a fund harnessing what’s happening in the Islamic world and saying to these young entrepreneurs . . . internationalise through London, and see if we can create a fund that enables that to happen.”

Ms Arcuri met Mr Johnson in 2012 when she joined his campaign for re-election as mayor while studying at the Hult International Business School in London. She had worked as a DJ for Radio Disney, run a sushi bar in California and done university courses in musical theatre and media production.

One of the mayor’s business advisers who was at the summit when the fund was unveiled said: “We were stunned . . . She had no experience of managing a fund or working in the Middle East.”

Mr Johnson spoke at four Innotech Network summits and Ms Arcuri accompanied him during trade missions.
(...)





> Boris Johnson planned to set up a £100 million investment fund with a former model whose companies he is accused of having allowed to benefit from public money and privileged access.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from a serving corporal



I’d gladly take up arms again to snuff out his existence come this ‘civil war’


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm loathe to start lining up behind Johnson's sister, but still, pretty rare to have family members seeking to attack the PM. Oh, hang on, John Major's gnome manufacturing brother Terry was a bit of a loose canon...


The Prime Minister and Leader of the Opposition should meet at Check Point Bercow and exchange siblings

Piers Corbyn Retweeted





Piers Corbyn

@Piers_Corbyn

The main origin of the #EU is The #RedHouse meeting of Hitler's generals etc in the later stages of WW2 who made a plan for Europe domination by other means after they had the coming defeat. #Brexit V #EU=#4thReich is a #Globalist continuation of #WW2


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 26, 2019)

Lurdan said:


> "Independent researcher" and twat afaics. His sources aren't hard to identify. Ms Arcuri's self-promotional activities a few years ago have left a large internet footprint and "Arcurigate" has been quietly bubbling along in the background all this week.
> 
> One source was a paywalled piece in the FT the day before yesterday by a tech journalist who encountered her in 2014, which gives a sketch of the scene she was working.
> 
> ...


Bingo. Rehashing published articles as insider info and BREAKING!!, classic twitter. Reminds me of that Eric whatshisface, some sort of self appointed security expert and Resistance! type


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I’d gladly take up arms again to snuff out his existence come this ‘civil war’


take a ticket and you'll be called when it's your turn


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2019)

Classy.


----------



## Poot (Sep 26, 2019)

A man's been arrested for attacking the office of Jess Phillips today. Her staff are all safe. 

HuffPost is now part of Oath

But I'm sure this is a coincidence.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Classy.



Cummings is utter slime, the fucking cockweasel. Glad Jess Phillips' staff are all OK.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from a serving corporal



Shortly to be a serving private, if he's lucky.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 26, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funnily enough, the lippy soldier who wants to leave so badly is married to a German. Hope she's got ILR.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 26, 2019)

Poot said:


> A man's been arrested for attacking the office of Jess Phillips today. Her staff are all safe.
> 
> HuffPost is now part of Oath
> 
> But I'm sure this is a coincidence.


I hope it doesn't happen, but the risk of something serious happening to an MP or judge is there.  

Glad that her staff were OK after this.


----------



## tim (Sep 26, 2019)

Nice to see that Trump is not the only President that Johnson seems to have a good relationship with


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2019)

Where's the CIA when you need them?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2019)

where's an infinity gauntlet when you need one ?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 26, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Where's the IRA when you need them?



cfy before Pickman's model beat me to it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> cfy before Pickman's model beat me to it.


if things carry on going the way they are, im not sure we will be waiting long


----------



## Ming (Sep 27, 2019)

tim said:


> Nice to see that Trump is not the only President that Johnson seems to have a good relationship with


Pull my finger. He really takes his job seriously. Wonder how Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe‘s doing?


----------



## Poi E (Sep 27, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from a serving corporal



Brave lad? Hero soldier recognised for his bravery in Afghanistan


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2019)

Ming said:


> Pull my finger. He really takes his job seriously. Wonder how Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe‘s doing?


Nzr would be an infinitely better prime minister than abdpj


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 27, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the oxford mail. 
SCALES OF JUSTICE: The latest results from Oxford and Banbury Magistrates' Courts


----------



## Poot (Sep 27, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> From the oxford mail.
> SCALES OF JUSTICE: The latest results from Oxford and Banbury Magistrates' Courts


Violence against women? Who'd have guessed. Make no mistake, they're ten a penny these lads. Still, I expect Johnson's camp will carry on with the fighting talk. Very brave, he is.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> From the oxford mail.
> SCALES OF JUSTICE: The latest results from Oxford and Banbury Magistrates' Courts


Nice work centurion


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 27, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Nice work centurion



I can't take credit. It was mentioned on a facebook page. I just actually checked it out for truth before passing on.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 27, 2019)

editor said:


> From a serving officer (account now deleted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 27, 2019)

ricbake said:


> View attachment 185250


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 27, 2019)

Claiming he has been hacked...right.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 27, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Claiming he has been hacked...right.
> 
> View attachment 185252



Twitter account deleted now.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 27, 2019)

And he's such a complete twat he drives an Audi  
Problems after EA189 engine emissions update


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 27, 2019)

8ball said:


> Twitter account deleted now.
> 
> View attachment 185253



Yes I know, I posted about it above.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## chilango (Sep 27, 2019)

sim667 said:


>




Maybe it was a broke graduate struggling to pay off their student debt whilst working a zero hour contract?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 27, 2019)

8ball said:


> Twitter account deleted now.
> 
> View attachment 185253



Funny how internet hardmen shrink away when they get called out on twatter. No surrender and all that. Paper fucking tigers.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 27, 2019)

I can't think of anyone who is described by Ralph Waldo Emersons saying as much as  Johnson:

"The louder he talked of his honour, the faster we counted our spoons".


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 27, 2019)

The bluster about aggressive language reminds me of Johnson’s delightful chat with guppy about getting heavies involved in dealings. What a cowardly wretch this man is.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 27, 2019)

He’s dutifully playing a role, pretending to be passionate and resolute about something he doesn’t give a fuck about. it’s all been focus grouped.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 27, 2019)

Even Amber Rudd is getting in on the act, denouncing BoJo's language as 'legitimising aggression'.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2019)

peterkro said:


> I can't think of anyone who is described by Ralph Waldo Emersons saying as much as  Johnson:
> 
> "The louder he talked of his honour, the faster we counted our spoons".


Derived from Boswell's 1768 _An Account of Corsica, _apparently.



As you were with counting those _*fpoons *_


----------



## brogdale (Sep 27, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Even Amber Rudd is getting in on the act, denouncing BoJo's language as 'legitimising aggression'.


Post Johnson positioning; that's all she's ever up to.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 27, 2019)

brogdale said:


> As you were with counting those _*fpoons *_


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 27, 2019)

Have we had this?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 27, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Have we had this?



It was mentioned during the debate on Wednesday but I'd seen no other references to it.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 27, 2019)

8ball said:


> Twitter account deleted now.
> 
> View attachment 185253


his linked in is still up.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 27, 2019)

this johnson habit of repeatedly fishing in his inside pockets when speaking is a pretty obvious tell isnt it ?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 27, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> this johnson habit of repeatedly fishing in his inside pockets when speaking is a pretty obvious tell isnt it ?


It's kinda like the public school boy version of the yoots who can't keep their hands out of their chuckies when they're talking to their pals.  Maybe he's looking for his balls?


----------



## teqniq (Sep 27, 2019)

Pocket billiards innit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 27, 2019)

BREAKING NEWS on Sky...

The Greater London Authority has referred Johnson to the Independent Office for Police Conduct, concerning this business over the American 'business woman', on the basis that as Mayor he was in charge of the Met Police.

It's going so well for him, isn't it?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 27, 2019)

It's online now...



> Boris Johnson has been referred to a police watchdog in connection with allegations a businesswoman received favourable treatment when he was mayor of London.
> 
> The Independent Office for Police Conduct (IOPC) has been asked to assess whether the prime minister should be investigated for the criminal offence of misconduct in public office.
> ---
> The matter has been referred to the IOPC, which handles complaints against police forces in England and Wales, because Mr Johnson held a post equivalent to a police and crime commissioner.



Boris Johnson referred to police watchdog over Jennifer Arcuri claims


----------



## MrSki (Sep 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's online now...
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson referred to police watchdog over Jennifer Arcuri claims


Sit on the back burner for being politically sensitive & then there will not be enough evidence to act. Well hopefully not.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 27, 2019)

I think I may have found the loophole that the Prime Minister is planning to use to avoid the requirement in the European Union (Withdrawal) (No.2) Act 2019 to ask for an extension in the case of no deal.

I believe they are going to attempt to use an Order of Council to dissolve the post of Prime Minister, a recent innovation, leaving Boris Johnson 1st Lord of the Treasury, and the 2019 Act unenforceable as it only references the Prime Minister, a position which will be non-existent. After all, apparently the post of PM was only first used officially by Disraeli in 1885 and has little statutory standing. It seems far fetched but then they went for perogation so anything is possible if they think it is potentially legal.

Couldn’t he just stand down as Prime Minister and give himself a different title? After all, it appears that the position of Prime Minister has limited statutory basis?

The Institution of Prime Minister - History of government is interesting reading...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 27, 2019)

Is 1885 recent


----------



## MrSki (Sep 27, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Is 1885 recent


In legal terms 'fairly'


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 27, 2019)

MrSki said:


> In legal terms 'fairly'


Hmmm. Maybe they'll bring back rotten boroughs.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 27, 2019)

kenny g said:


> I think I may have found the loophole that the Prime Minister is planning to use to avoid the requirement in the European Union (Withdrawal) (No.2) Act 2019 to ask for an extension in the case of no deal.
> 
> I believe they are going to attempt to use an Order of Council to dissolve the post of Prime Minister, a recent innovation, leaving Boris Johnson 1st Lord of the Treasury, and the 2019 Act unenforceable as it only references the Prime Minister, a position which will be non-existent. After all, apparently the post of PM was only first used officially by Disraeli in 1885 and has little statutory standing. It seems far fetched but then they went for perogation so anything is possible if they think it is potentially legal.
> 
> ...



Brexit Party MEP, Rupert Lowe has wrote a letter to António Tajani (EU Chairman of the Constitutional Affairs Committee) claiming the recent Supreme Court ruling could make former PM Theresa May’s Brexit extension unlawful/null and void so that the UK effectively left the EU on April 12th.


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Brexit Party MEP, Rupert Lowe has wrote a letter to António Tajani (EU Chairman of the Constitutional Affairs Committee) claiming the recent Supreme Court ruling could make former PM Theresa May’s Brexit extension unlawful/null and void so that the UK effectively left the EU on April 12th.



Brilliant.  How does he get to that conclusion?


----------



## kenny g (Sep 27, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Brexit Party MEP, Rupert Lowe has wrote a letter to António Tajani (EU Chairman of the Constitutional Affairs Committee) claiming the recent Supreme Court ruling could make former PM Theresa May’s Brexit extension unlawful/null and void so that the UK effectively left the EU on April 12th.


Just distractions from their cumming plan to dissolve the title of Prime Minister and make the Withdrawal Act 2019 unoperable.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 27, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Is 1885 recent


In constitutional terms it is like yesterday when people are referring to 1611 and 1689 in Supreme Court judgements.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> Brilliant.  How does he get to that conclusion?


Six pints of lager and three large whiskies I suspect


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 27, 2019)

tommers said:


> Brilliant.  How does he get to that conclusion?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 27, 2019)

they are going to start going fotl and quoting admiralty law and so on next, aren't they?


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2019)

Fucking hell.  That is clutching at straws.


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2019)

Honestly.  The last two paragraphs.  

What an absolute fucking joker.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 27, 2019)

lol, desperate. 

5 minutes ago they were going to abolish the supreme court, now it's their saviour.


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah but what contingencies are being made for this massively unlikely situation that I just made up in my head?

Some feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 27, 2019)

Remember when we used to hate Thatcher cos of the stuff she did? 

/feels old


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yeah but what contingencies are being made for this massively unlikely situation that I just made up in my head?
> 
> Some feedback would be appreciated.



government of national unity led by a political figure respected by all


----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2019)

'Please make it stop'.


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Remember when we used to hate Thatcher cos of the stuff she did?
> 
> /feels old




Yes, and it was far worse than this


----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2019)

I dunno. It's a pretty dirty game of cowboys going on right now. Sleazy amateurs, mind.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 28, 2019)

tim said:


> Yes, and it was far worse than this


Kind of. Except Thatcher won. We now live in Thatcher's world. Hell, even the EU is formed in Thatcher's image. We're now just grubbing along at the bottom. At least when Thatcher was in power, before she had fully won, while she was still in the process of winning, the fights were over real things.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 28, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Shortly to be a serving private, if he's lucky.



Army investigates soldier who sent death threat to Angela Rayner


----------



## Rivendelboy (Sep 28, 2019)

tim said:


> Yes, and it was far worse than this


Really? How so?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2019)

tim said:


> Yes, and it was far worse than this


To be fair Johnson's within his honeymoon first hundred days


----------



## agricola (Sep 28, 2019)

Good to see the BBC News homepage are keeping up recent form:



> *PM's referral to watchdog 'politically motivated'*
> *
> It is alleged businesswoman Jennifer Arcuri received favourable treatment due to friendship with PM.
> 
> ...


*
*
(when you click on the story it explains that it is, according to No.10)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 28, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Hmmm. Maybe they'll bring back rotten boroughs.



They call those safe seats these days.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 28, 2019)

Sorry for posting shit memes, but this one tickled me.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 28, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Sorry for posting shit memes, but this one tickled me.
> 
> View attachment 185332


Oh I don't know, has a certain je ne sais quoi


----------



## tim (Sep 28, 2019)

Rivendelboy said:


> Really? How so?



Police roadblocks stopping people from crossing county lines


Policing in Liverpool and obviously beyond



The Belgrano




Death squads in Northern Ireland



And the Tory Party conference in Brighton blown sky high


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2019)

Wonder what reception they are going to get in Manchester over the coming days


----------



## Raheem (Sep 28, 2019)

tim said:


> And the Tory Party conference in Brighton blown sky high


A mixed picture, then.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah saw this on FB. Quality.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 28, 2019)

It's not libel if it's the truth


----------



## existentialist (Sep 28, 2019)

I wish people would stop calling him "Boris".

"Johnston" (optional "Mr") ought to suffice until he can be referred to as "the accused".


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 28, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I wish people would stop calling him "Boris".
> 
> "Johnston" (optional "Mr") ought to suffice until he can be referred to as "the accused".



the abbreviation 'TCJ' has been suggested


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I wish people would stop calling him "Boris".
> 
> "Johnston" (optional "Mr") ought to suffice until he can be referred to as "the accused".


Perth?


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I wish people would stop calling him "Boris".
> 
> "Johnston" (optional "Mr") ought to suffice until he can be referred to as "the accused".



Al to his friends and family; Boris to his victims.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 29, 2019)

Twatface has a major strop on and now wants Supreme Court judges to be vetted by MPs a la the US. In an interview with the Sunday Torygraph, Twatface said 





> It will take a while to be worked through. But I think, if judges are to pronounce on political questions in this way, then there is at least an argument that there should be some form of accountability.



Supreme Court judges could be vetted by MPs in wake of prorogation ruling


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I wish people would stop calling him "Boris".
> 
> "Johnston" (optional "Mr") ought to suffice until he can be referred to as "the accused".


Call him 'Disgraced prime minister Johnson'


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Call him 'Disgraced prime minister Johnson'


I'd like to think it'd be out of date quickly, in favour of "disgraced ex-Prime Minister Johnson".

Mind you, at the rate his own family are disowning him, perhaps even "Johnson" isn't safe for long 

Just not "Boris'.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2019)

Jennifer Arcuri’s mystery £700,000 loan adds to pressure on Johnson


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Jennifer Arcuri’s mystery £700,000 loan adds to pressure on Johnson


Jolly good. Nice that the chickens have somewhere to roost.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 29, 2019)

"the late Mr Johnson" will do.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 29, 2019)

Poi E said:


> "the late Mr Johnson" will do.


He might be if his hedge fund backers lose millions if there is no exit by 31st October. 

Dead in a ditch was his own prediction.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 29, 2019)

Another Sunday & another problem.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2019)

MrSki said:


> He might be if his hedge fund backers lose millions if there is no exit by 31st October.
> 
> Dead in a ditch was his own prediction.


Well if that's what he wants I'm sure it can be arranged...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2019)

> BBC News - Boris Johnson denies wrongdoing over Arcuri link


Boris Johnson denies wrongdoing over Arcuri link
I think we can take his word on this


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2019)

Doctor, my sides.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Interesting development:
*
No 10 probes Remain MPs' 'foreign collusion' amid plot to allow John Bercow to send 'surrender letter' to Brussels asking for a delay to Brexit *

_Downing Street has launched a major investigation into alleged links between foreign governments and the MPs behind the 'Surrender Act' which could force Boris Johnson to delay Brexit._

_Sources said No 10 took the unprecedented action after officials received intelligence that the MPs, including former Cabinet Minister Oliver Letwin, had received help drafting the Bill from members of the French Government and the European Union._

No 10 probes MPs' 'foreign collusion' amid plot John Bercow to send 'surrender letter' to Brussels | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 29, 2019)

From the Daily Mail , that well known purveyor of truth?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 29, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Another Sunday & another problem.





this kind of behaviour was not restricted to other journalists i would warrant


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2019)

Love the way they word that story to make it sound like some clandestine spy thriller, rather than political opponents talking directly with European leaders as might reasonably be expected. Preposterous hyperbole.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2019)

Regarding the scandals popping up in the media, I wonder how much of this is just stuff the press have sat in their Johnson scandal archive, must be quite a bit in there. Might be a rush on to get their money’s worth out of these stories before he’s knocked off his perch and no longer worth the attention.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting development:
> *
> No 10 probes Remain MPs' 'foreign collusion' amid plot to allow John Bercow to send 'surrender letter' to Brussels asking for a delay to Brexit *
> 
> ...



Hurrah for the Daily Mail


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Love the way they word that story to make it sound like some clandestine spy thriller, rather than political opponents talking directly with European leaders as might reasonably be expected. Preposterous hyperbole.



My first thought when I read ‘foreign collusion’ ‘was, not those bloody Russians again’.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 29, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Hurrah for the Daily Mail Blackshirts



C4Y


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 29, 2019)

Sunday Times going in fairly hard again.

This week's Insight story focuses on a number of mostly unnamed sources confirming that Arcuri told people the relationship with Boris involved sex. This isn't being reported merely for prurient purposes (although the Times in it's more upmarket way 'paints a picture'), but to emphasise the extent of the conflict of interest involved. In a leader the Times sets out the questions it believes Boris needs to answer.



> 1) Why did you overrule your own officials in order to allow Ms Arcuri to attend two of your trade missions as London mayor in 2015 — to New York in February and Tel Aviv in November — when she was not eligible to attend either trip?





> 2) What role did you play in the granting of two sums of sponsorship money — £10,000 in 2013 and £1,500 in 2014 — to Arcuri’s company by the publicly funded promotional agency that you were responsible for as London mayor?





> 3) What was the nature of your friendship with Ms Arcuri and why have you never declared that relationship as you are required to do as a holder of public office?





Spoiler: Paywalled Insight story - The Blonde Leading The Blonde



INSIGHT INVESTIGATION
The blonde leading the blond: ‘She was sleeping with Boris’

Four friends of Jennifer Arcuri say she and the PM were lovers before she became a regular on trade missions

Insight | George Arbuthnott, Jonathan Calvert, Gabriel Pogrund

September 29 2019, 12:01am, The Sunday Times

Before this encounter, Arcuri’s CV was patchy. She was on the books of a modelling website, had worked at a Californian sushi restaurant and was an extra in films such as the Bollywood flop Naughty at 40, which had first brought her to London.

It was Johnson who put Arcuri’s fledgling business on the map by accepting her invitation to become the big name to speak at her first Innotech summit that year. He was the vital political ingredient in a summit that sought to bring together policymakers with technology start-ups in London’s East End.

Within months, her friend Milo Yiannopoulos, who spoke at the first Innotech summit and would later become a controversial right-wing commentator, was touting her for a job way out of her league as chief executive of a government quango, Tech City. In an email to a journalist, he introduced Arcuri as a “friend of Boris Johnson”. The job went to a Facebook executive, Joanna Shields.

The London mayor would go on to attend three more of Arcuri’s events over the next couple of years, to the bemusement of others in London’s technology scene. One well-connected source said he had been “baffled” by Johnson’s repeated attendance at Arcuri’s conferences because the mayor had frequently declined invitations from the main tech conferences in the capital.

But it seems the relationship had begun before those events. Sources have said that Johnson was a regular visitor to Arcuri’s top-floor flat above a drug den in Shoreditch, east London.

It is not suggested that any of the other residents or the owner were involved with activities of the drug gang.

Her companies also benefited from public money. The Innotech Network, which she owned, was awarded £10,000 in sponsorship in October 2013 by the mayor’s promotional arm, London & Partners (L&P), for an event Arcuri was holding at the Excel centre in London, where Johnson would be speaking.

The following summer, L&P also paid Arcuri £1,500 to sponsor an event her company held at the House of Commons. L&P said it had no record of whether Johnson played any role in the decision to sponsor Arcuri’s summit. Johnson, however, was responsible for L&P and is likely to have known about the sponsorship because he attended the first event.

She was then given £15,000 in 2014 under the international trade department’s Sirius programme, which aimed to encourage foreign entrepreneurs to live and build their businesses in the UK.

The financial struggles of her companies did not stop her moving in lofty circles, however. She was invited to Buckingham Palace for a reception hosted by the Duke of York. The event, organised by the Cabinet Office, was part of a two-day summit bringing together the UK and four other digitally advanced countries. She also had herself photographed outside the front door of No 10 twice, in August and September 2013.

Although Johnson was not present at these events, he did cross paths with Arcuri. One of her friends described how Arcuri and Johnson would often attend small tech events in east London such as the regular “meet-up” at the Shoreditch Grind cafe, which is half a mile from her flat, and a pizza and beer evening in the area. She also attended his speeches at Tory conferences and a fundraising ball.

As this newspaper revealed last week, Arcuri went on three of Johnson’s trade missions — to Singapore and Malaysia, New York and Tel Aviv — between November 2014 and late 2015, even though her company was not eligible for any of them.

She had initially been turned down for two of those trade missions but was allowed to attend after intervention by Johnson and his close team in the mayor’s office. One internal email provided to this newspaper shows she was allowed to join the New York trade mission event after Johnson was said to have been happy with her request to take part.

Johnson’s staff at City Hall were concerned by the hold that Arcuri seemed to have over him. “She was incredibly pushy, and it’s quite well documented that he can be pushed around a bit,” said one. Yet, despite the perks, Arcuri’s businesses have jointly lost £1m, according to their latest accounts last year.

Arcuri did not respond to a request for comment. Last week her statement said: “Any grants received by my companies and any trade mission I joined were purely in respect of my role as a legitimate businesswoman . . . I am incredibly disappointed that The Sunday Times cannot write about a successful female entrepreneur without smearing her with innuendo based on leaks from City Hall.”

Last night, a Downing Street spokeswoman, on behalf of the prime minister, declined to comment.



In addition to the Insight story, a front page teaser article and the papers leader, there is also the piece Mr Ski mentioned above which, aside from describing the authors experience of Boris' hands on approach to female employees, provides an unflattering sketch of the culture in the Spectator office when he was editor. There is also a very hostile piece about him in Camilla Longs column.

I have a distinct recollection of questions being raised about Boris' apparent closeness to the Murdoch press when he was Mayor of London. Doesn't seem to be a great deal of personal warmth at the moment. So sad.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Interesting development:
> *
> No 10 probes Remain MPs' 'foreign collusion' amid plot to allow John Bercow to send 'surrender letter' to Brussels asking for a delay to Brexit *
> 
> ...


That's an "interesting development" if you're a cunt. If you're anything other than that, it's a highly dubious bit of muckspreading, all the more because of the source.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 29, 2019)

existentialist said:


> That's an "interesting development" if you're a cunt. If you're anything other than that, it's a highly dubious bit of muckspreading, all the more because of the source.




calling this  collusion sits uneasily with brexiters asking other EU govts to block any extension


----------



## Rob Ray (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice to see Dacre's replacement has settled in with that new broom of his.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 29, 2019)

Lurdan said:


> Sunday Times going in fairly hard again.
> (...)
> I have a distinct recollection of questions being raised about Boris' apparent closeness to the Murdoch press when he was Mayor of London. Doesn't seem to be a great deal of personal warmth at the moment. So sad.



Johnson is the Telegraph’s man, Gove is Murdoch. Could still be a bit of taking sides related to that.

It might also be likely that all the press know these stories, so it’s whichever paper that breaks the story first that gets the kudos and circulation boost, if it’s coming out anyway you might as well milk it despite underlying political allegiances, people will hear it anyway.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2019)

I only caught a bit of his Marr interview this morning. In the bit I did catch, he appeared to be saying that as Jeremy Corbyn went to a private school he'd be hypocritical to abolish them. He neglected to mention that Corbyn divorced the mother of his children as she wanted them to go a grammar school.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 29, 2019)

Even the Queen thinks he's a cunt.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm not sure how many people in the UK don't think he's a cunt to be honest.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Sep 30, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not sure how many people in the UK don't think he's a cunt to be honest.



We'll find out at the next election but I suspect the numbers won't make him look good.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Even the Queen thinks he's a cunt.




First time? Whitlam 1975. Fuck the monarchy.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 30, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not sure how many people in the UK don't think he's a cunt to be honest.


 

 Hate to say it,But he has a trump like popularity in many disaffected areas


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 30, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Hate to say it,But he has a trump like popularity in many disaffected areas



Yes. He is the only thing preventing total Tory collapse and most of what is preventing Brexit collapse. For Labour to win it’s Get Boris!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Yes. He is the only thing preventing total Tory collapse and most of what is preventing Brexit collapse. For Labour to win it’s Get Boris!


For Labour to win they only have to let Boris be Boris


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> For Labour to win they only have to let Boris be Boris



While Jezza is being Jezza?

I hope you are right amigo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> While Jezza is being Jezza?
> 
> I hope you are right amigo.


Who is the bigger mess? As every day goes by Boris Johnson shows that he can out-Corbyn Corbyn.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Who is the bigger mess? As every day goes by Boris Johnson shows that he can out-Corbyn Corbyn.



I agree. Boris is an absolute train wreck. But so was Trump.

I can’t handle the Tories winning again Pickers. I just can’t.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> I agree. Boris is an absolute train wreck. But so was Trump.
> 
> I can’t handle the Tories winning again Pickers. I just can’t.


i can't handle people calling me by another user's name, i just can't, and i don't see why i should have to.


----------



## Mr Moose (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't handle people calling me by another user's name, i just can't, and i don't see why i should have to.



Soz. My bad.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickers sounds like something Johnson would say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## treelover (Sep 30, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> He doesn't care.  He never has to face repercussions in his life.  Things that happen to the people are irrelevant.  Its a toxic mix of extreme narcissism born into a world of extreme privilege.



thats an excellent summary of his character, and life.


----------



## treelover (Sep 30, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm making the distinction.  The line about Britain edging towards fascism that I've seen from commentators and others is overdone. But yes, absolutely, social media misogyny and death threats are appalling. And yes, particularly yesterday, Johnson was feeding it.
> 
> I think he's an appalling opportunist, increasingly willing to use almost any weapon, including stoking things up about traitors. Given that pretty much on the toss of a coin he could have been backing remain lays bare his opportunism. He'll lie and cheat without blinking an eye and he's got many of the tools of the populist. I'm just making the point that the likes of Paul Mason going on about fascism are wide of the mark.



Will Labour be allowed to put Eddie Mair's devasating interview with Johnson on social media during the G.E?


----------



## treelover (Sep 30, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> The bluster about aggressive language reminds me of Johnson’s delightful chat with guppy about getting heavies involved in dealings. What a cowardly wretch this man is.



how come that isn't seen as a serious matter?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>



Rees Mogg has formed a folky-punk band, these are his backing group. Provisional bandname: _Jacob Rees-Mogg and the Pro Rogues_.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>



Actually, they are doggie dreaming of brexit. Tickle their tummies and the spasms kick in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Actually, they are doggie dreaming of brexit. Tickle their tummies and the spasms kick in.


take them to the vets to be put into a more permanent sleep


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Rees Mogg has formed a folky-punk band, these are his backing group. Provisional bandname: _Jacob Rees-Mogg and the Pro Rogues_.



Jacob rees cunt and the cunts , is more apt.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2019)

treelover said:


> how come that isn't seen as a serious matter?


I agree, it is. Suppose it's because it was a while ago, but also the transcript of the conversation doesn't make him sound _keen_ to get the address of the journo (or whatever he was being asked to do, can't quite remember). Also, don't think he actually did it. Utter scumbag, certainly, but a kind of weak scumbag, easily led... goes to the issue of character etc.

On Johnson's alleged groping - sexual assault is probably a better term - I absolutely believe the woman, but have a feeling it won't go anywhere, similarly the Arcuri stuff.  It's not exactly a surprise  to see a powerful man facing these allegations. Same time, despite the different issue of his affairs and cheating, would I be right in thinking there have never been accusations of this sort before? Seeing accusations of actual assault are at once both slightly surprising and not at all surprising, iyswim.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Jacob ress cunt and the cunts , is more apt.


Keeping the folky theme, _Fiddler Mogg and the Barrel of Cunts_.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't handle people calling me by another user's name, i just can't, and i don't see why i should have to.



You know from now on I'm just going to refer to you as Pickers, right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> You know from now on I'm just going to refer to you as Pickers, right?


from the faq

so if you want to do that be aware that i'll be reporting all such posts


----------



## andysays (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from the faq
> View attachment 185530
> so if you want to do that be aware that i'll be reporting all such posts


Is it really worth getting your pickers in a twist about?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from the faq
> View attachment 185530
> so if you want to do that be aware that i'll be reporting all such posts



Yeah whatever you say, Pickers.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 30, 2019)

So the queen might sack him yeah? or someting


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2019)

Ranbay said:


> So the queen might sack him yeah? or someting


I'd prefer it if she Diana-ed him


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yeah whatever you say, Pickers.


Had I, in the haughtiness of my youth, chosen a pretentious username with literary allusions, I would be grateful to those shortening it, rather than threatening legal action.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'd prefer it if she Diana-ed him


Wonder if he's going to the Chirac funeral? Roads around Paris, fucking lethal, needs an experienced chauffeur.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Had I, in the haughtiness of my youth, chosen a pretentious username with literary allusions, I would be grateful to those shortening it, rather than threatening legal action.


I am not threatening legal action

If people want to shorten it Pickman's is quite acceptable


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Had I, in the haughtiness of my youth, chosen a pretentious username with literary allusions, I would be grateful to those shortening it, rather than threatening legal action.


wtf is all this shite for


----------



## andysays (Sep 30, 2019)

brogdale said:


> wtf is all this shite for


It's just teuchtie doing his usual nonsense...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 30, 2019)

teuchterial


----------



## andysays (Sep 30, 2019)

Teuchters gonna teucht...


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2019)

Priti grim oop North...


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 30, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Priti grim oop North...
> 
> View attachment 185547



Priti Vacant


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Priti Vacant



Destination Brexit...


----------



## Argonia (Sep 30, 2019)

The cunt is going to get away with these latest allegations about touching two women isn't he?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

andysays said:


> Teuchters gonna teucht...


Sounds like the noise one makes just before projectile vomiting


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The cunt is going to get away with these latest allegations about touching two women isn't he?


It's  not touching so much as grabbing, showing his perceived right to handle or possess, not a tap on the shoulder to gain attention or an acceptable demonstration of affection


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2019)

Argonia said:


> The cunt is going to get away with these latest allegations about touching two women isn't he?


Yep, in the absence of further (alleged) victims coming forward.  My guess is that Charlotte Edwardes as had her say and won't go any further with it unless she's further provoked.

Oh and for anyone suffering from low blood pressure, here's Toby Young's contribution.
Toby Young says people 'complained if Boris didn't put his hand on their knee'


----------



## agricola (Sep 30, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Yep, in the absence of further (alleged) victims coming forward.  My guess is that Charlotte Edwardes as had her say and won't go any further with it unless she's further provoked.
> 
> Oh and for anyone suffering from low blood pressure, here's Toby Young's contribution.
> Toby Young says people 'complained if Boris didn't put his hand on their knee'



It is really amazing that a subject as discredited as eugenics can be made to look even more foolish with every utterance Young makes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2019)

agricola said:


> It is really amazing that a subject as discredited as eugenics can be made to look even more foolish with every utterance Young makes.


He has one of those Orwellian faces which demand hobnail boots


----------



## Raheem (Sep 30, 2019)

agricola said:


> It is really amazing that a subject as discredited as eugenics can be made to look even more foolish with every utterance Young makes.


To be honest, I can't think of many better arguments in favour of eugenics than Toby Young.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Marcus Ball, the guy who legally challenged BJ over his £350 million a week to EU during referendum remain campaign has lost his case.

Man Who Sued Boris Johnson Is Facing Financial Ruin, He Tells LBC - LBC


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 30, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Marcus Ball, the guy who legally challenged BJ over his £350 million a week to EU during referendum remain campaign has lost his case.
> 
> Man Who Sued Boris Johnson Is Facing Financial Ruin, He Tells LBC - LBC


Don't say guy.

W/c people don't.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2019)

I was listening to lbc earlier, and was horrified by the amount of women defending him especially a lady from Kingston , who was alledegly a film producer defending him , also Epstein , it was like she thought , as a women , they deserved it , what  is the world coming to ? I'm 48 a manic depressive, this isn't helping , let the sleep come quickly


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 30, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Don't say guy.
> 
> W/c people don't.



What does ‘W/c’ mean?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 30, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What does ‘W/c’ mean?



Working class.


----------



## Argonia (Sep 30, 2019)

Water closet


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2019)

I remember when wc was all fields


----------



## kabbes (Sep 30, 2019)

Actually, come to think about it, that particular WC had a good quote for all this argument about usernames:

“It ain't what they call you, it's what you answer to”


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 1, 2019)

Johnson *apparently* stopped having anything to do with the yank when she went public to defend Tom Hayes ( a co director of her company), the Libor rate rigger big swinging dick  , currently doing an 11 stretch.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 1, 2019)

Edited source of tweet.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 1, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Johnson *apparently* stopped having anything to do with the yank when she went public to defend Tom Hayes ( a co director of her company), the Libor rate rigger big swinging dick  , currently doing an 11 stretch.


What, he stopped having IT lessons?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 1, 2019)

MrSki said:


> edit



Probably best not to link to Rupert Myers - he's bad news.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 1, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Probably best not to link to Rupert Myers - he's bad news.



Didn't realise. I have edited the source.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 1, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Chaos at ports, food and fuel shortages, disruption of medical supplies, energy price rises, hard Irish border, disproportionately felt by the poorest people in the country.



...cats and dogs fucking in the streets, too.


----------



## maomao (Oct 1, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> ...cats and dogs fucking in the streets, too.


What cat on cat and dog on dog or cat on dog and dog on cat?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 1, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yeah whatever you say, Pickers.


I think people *have* been quite severely editored for this in the past...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 1, 2019)

The malignant narcissistic mug's got a mug with his own mug on it; the mug.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 1, 2019)

maomao said:


> What cat on cat and dog on dog or cat on dog and dog on cat?


Cats dogging.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 1, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I think people *have* been quite severely editored for this in the past...



Editored?


----------



## ffsear (Oct 1, 2019)

Why do people compare Trump to Johnson?  Surely Maggie would be a better example!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 1, 2019)

ok now explain that comparison


as it would please Boris


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2019)

ffsear said:


> Why do people compare Trump to Johnson?  Surely Maggie would be a better example!


besides the fact that i'm "a bit pissed".

Johnson is following Trumps policy of lying, continuously and forcefully enough, and relying on the media not to challenge him, to imbed "fake news" as real news.  The stuff about honouring Jo Cox by pushing through a hard Brexit, which was what her murderer wanted, was beyond the pale.  But he's got away with it, just like Trump does.  

At least (and I can't believe I'm saying this) Reagan and (I can't even type her name) her were honest about the way they went about the destruction of the working class institutions and any influence they/we had.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 2, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Had I, in the haughtiness of my youth, chosen a pretentious username with literary allusions, I would be grateful to those shortening it, rather than threatening legal action.



That's because you're a cunt, you cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 2, 2019)

maomao said:


> What cat on cat and dog on dog or cat on dog and dog on cat?



The latter, obviously. The former happens all the time anyway!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 2, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The malignant narcissistic mug's got a mug with his own mug on it; the mug.
> 
> View attachment 185679



I see the mug is doing the "my tie is long, so my dick is long, laydeez" thing again.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> I see the mug is doing the "my tie is long, so my dick is long, laydeez" thing again.



 Cunts will still vote Tory. The fucking dickheads.


----------



## Celyn (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh, that act is going to have to stop soon.

Yuch!	   On second thoughts, perhaps not.   He is going to enjoy the whole possible sex shenanigans media coverage because it is not relevant to what he is doing. It is a wonderful distraction.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Oct 2, 2019)

Bit more background on Boris and his hedge fund mates.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 5, 2019)

Legitimate businesswoman claims men fall over their dicks in front of her and/but that “The allegations are false and I am a legitimate businesswoman.” Moreover: 


> “I can’t speak for the Brexit thing, and I remember when he sat down and told me about it, I just told him, this isn’t mine.
> 
> "This is the thing you guys make this. I didn’t try to, like, use Brexit to my benefit or anything.”


Glad that's all cleared up then. 
More here: Boris Johnson's 'pal' claims 'men fall over themselves to sleep with me'

E2A: Fleet Street Fox has a lot of fun with the interview: Boris Johnson's scandals are now plural. They're about to go thermonuclear


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 6, 2019)

I saw that on Sky News earlier, it did make me laugh.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 6, 2019)

That filthy piece of toe-rag


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 6, 2019)

brogdale said:


> The malignant narcissistic mug's got a mug with his own mug on it; the mug.
> 
> View attachment 185679


Computer turned off, diary empty, papers blank, mug empty....brexit here we come!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 6, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> That filthy piece of toe-rag



Not even a full toe-rag. Harsh!


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2019)

Ming said:


> Bit more background on Boris and his hedge fund mates.



This is the crux of it. The invisible cash that controls or benefits from and with politicians. It's corruption.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm just glad that no capitalisys have ever tried to influence politics in service of their sectional interests before. Just imagine what a mess we'd be in if that kind of shit happened all the time. We'd probably have state imposed private monopolies for necessities like water and I bet we'd have private companies getting a bonus for declaring sick people fit for work.

Thank fuck this is a first and that shit hasn't happened.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 6, 2019)

Another week, another episode of the Sunday Times' investigation into Arcurigate.
Once again a prominent front page teaser article and a more detailed Insight team piece inside.

In an interesting example of the cyber security skills offered by Ms Arcuri's Govt. grant aided Hacker House training business


> Taught by world-renowned ethical hackers, our students are plunged head-first into real world cyber-attack simulations and are assessed across a variety of practical assignments designed to cover every angle. In short, we teach students how to think, act and move like a hacker – and then outmanoeuvre them.


this weeks story is based on leaked emails to and from Arcuri. The articles in the paper are a little vague about them, but a twitter thread by one of the Insight team journalists last night which includes scanned snippets [archived here as an article], says there were hundreds of them. They date from at least 2012 to 2014 and appear to include drafts of letters in word document format.

Big reveal is that Johnson gave a reference and letter of recommendation supporting Arcuris's application to become chief executive of the Tech City quango set up by David Cameron. At the time she hadn't completed the one year MBA course she was taking in London.

Emails to and from Milo Yiannopoulos, who was also supporting her application, are included. He is quoted as saying last week that 


> Jennifer didn’t realise at the time, but I was mocking her by recommending her for the Tech City post. She was hopelessly underqualified for it.


Hardly surprising that he should claim to be immune to Arcuri's professed ability to "make men trip over their dicks", but then this is not something he appears to need any assistance with.



Spoiler: Text of main part of the paywalled Insight team article



Investigation : In the race to become start-up tsar, Jennifer Arcuri had one key ally

Leaked emails suggest the then mayor agreed to help Jennifer Arcuri, his alleged lover, chase a job she was underqualified for

Insight | Gabriel Pogrund, Jonathan Calvert, George Arbuthnott
October 6 2019, 12:01am, The Sunday Times

It was one of the most high-powered jobs in the technology start-up world: the chief executive of a quango created by David Cameron, then the prime minister, with a salary of £100,000 and reporting directly to Downing Street.

The advertisement for the role was seeking “proven business leaders” and it would eventually go to Joanna Shields, who left her position as head of Facebook in Europe, the Middle East and Africa to take the job.

But at 10am on Tuesday, August 28, 2012 — the deadline for applications — a letter is said to have arrived in the inbox of the recruitment agency from a surprise candidate. It was the ex-model and business student Jennifer Arcuri.

Copies of the 27-year-old’s draft application and emails, leaked to The Sunday Times, show she was hopelessly underqualified. Yet the correspondence suggests she had one big selling point: a reference and letter of recommendation from the London mayor, Boris Johnson.

(...)

The latest disclosures centre on the recruitment of a new head for the publicly funded Tech City Investment Organisation, set up to encourage investment in technology start-up companies in east London’s “Silicon Roundabout” area.

At the time, Cameron was spearheading efforts to nurture the British tech giants of the future by putting the government’s weight behind thousands of embryonic enterprises. It was a cause rich in political capital and the ambitious mayor wanted a share of the glory, especially because it was on his patch.

Johnson had met Arcuri in the spring of 2012 when she helped his campaign for a second term as mayor. She was an ex-model from America who had dabbled in the film business and had managed a sushi bar before heading to London to do an MBA course.

While at college, she hit upon the idea of creating a summit, called Innotech, to bring together budding entrepreneurs and policymakers. And her coup had been to persuade Johnson to speak at the first event in April 2012.

Johnson was happy to oblige his friend but also saw it as an opportunity to make his pitch to bring Tech City, with its £2m budget, under his wing as part of London & Partners (L&P), the mayor’s promotional arm for the capital.

“I will lobby the government for the Tech City Investment Organisation and the associated budget to be folded into London & Partners as the official promotional organisation for London,” he told Arcuri’s summit in a London hotel.

Three months later, after a shake-up at Tech City, a recruitment agency was hired to find a new chief executive. Arcuri was then weeks from finishing her business course and would not have been on anyone’s list of top candidates.

However, one speaker alongside Johnson at Arcuri’s summit saw possibilities for the young American. He was Milo Yiannopoulos, a right-wing commentator who was then a 28-year-old journalist for an online technology magazine.

According to the emails passed to this newspaper, Arcuri met Yiannopoulos in late July on the eve of the London Olympics opening ceremony. They agreed to work together to promote Arcuri for the Tech City job.

Emails sent the following day show Arcuri was upbeat about her chances. “I would definitely rock this position. Especially having your support,” she wrote to Yiannopoulos. “I have more than enough enthusiasm and energy for it.”

It was vital that she discuss her application with the key contact she had met three months earlier. This was, of course, Johnson, who was at the opening ceremony with Cameron that evening.

“I will need to talk to Boris — to bounce some ideas around with him . . . but with the Olympics I may not be able to meet with him for another week,” wrote Arcuri.

In the meantime, she needed to spruce up her online image. A third friend joined the conversation to suggest she edit her public pictures online and her LinkedIn profile to make sure they matched with “the requirements of the job spec”.

Arcuri quickly replied: “What do you mean. Take down all Modeling [sic] pictures or overtly sexy ones?”

The friend suggested she post pictures of herself in business suits. Yiannopoulos advised: “You want to appear as professional (maybe boring) as possible, remember this is the public sector.”

As part of the job campaign, Yiannopoulos introduced Arcuri to the quango’s outgoing head, Eric van der Kleij, describing her in an email as a “friend of Boris J’s . . . contemplating an application” for his job.

Van der Kleij replied to say he was in touch with Arcuri and was “encouraging as many capable people to apply, so thank you indeed!”

Arcuri also lobbied a director at L&P. He wrote back encouragingly, “I think there is something in this for you with your drive and ambition” and recommended “sounding out” Tech City’s new deputy chief executive.

But the key was the London mayor. “Boris will be hard to schedule this week due to the games. Officially,” she wrote in one email. “Unofficially . . . I will see what we can do.”

She then reports back: “BJ said we could meet next week which is probably the most important ‘next step’. . . I want to walk him through the reasons . . . Why I want the job and why I could do it. As well as explain I need no official public endorsement as long as he helps me by writing the letter. (which of course I said we would do.)”

The plan was that Arcuri’s small team would draft a letter of recommendation and the mayor would sign it — even though he had only known her for a few months. Johnson’s name also appears as the first referee on a draft curriculum vitae she produced for the job.

In a late version of her covering letter she claimed to have “strong connections in most countries all over the world” but wrote “What do I say here? eek” in response to a question on the application form about small companies trading overseas. She also misspelt the surname of the person to whom she was applying.

The fact that she procured Johnson to speak at her summit is cited as proof of her commercial experience.

Yiannopoulos kept the campaign going after her application, describing Arcuri in a newsletter as the Tech City “CEO-in-waiting (we sincerely hope).”

Last week, he described how they had quickly become friends and said she had wanted to be famous. He “enjoyed her giggly, larger-than-life personality and admired her shameless self-promotion”.

He said his backing of Arcuri had been a ruse to expose the shallowness of the government’s approach to the tech industry. “Jennifer didn’t realise at the time, but I was mocking her by recommending her for the Tech City post. She was hopelessly underqualified for it.”

Despite having the mayor’s backing, Arcuri’s application was unsuccessful. Downing Street sources from that time say she did not make the final shortlist. One said: “Everyone thought she was a complete joke and then it became clear she was close with Boris. Then it was just like, ‘OK, that’s obviously why.’ ”

Two years later, Arcuri wrote to thank Yiannopoulos for “standing behind” her. Arcuri seemed surprised about her hold over Johnson when looking back on the episode. “I still have the letter of rec from Boris. hahaha. to think that we asked him to write us a recommendation for the CEO of Tech City is just hysterical,” she wrote in June 2014.

Downing Street did not comment on behalf of the prime minister. Arcuri did not respond to a request for comment.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 6, 2019)

> Emails to and from Milo Yiannopoulos, who was also supporting her application, are included. He is quoted as saying last week that:
> 
> 
> 
> > Jennifer didn’t realise at the time, but I was mocking her by recommending her for the Tech City post. She was hopelessly underqualified for it.


​
I wonder then, were breitbart mocking him when they appointed him tech editor despite him knowing nothing whatsoever about 'tech' and having to get others to write his pieces for him?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Oct 6, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'm just glad that no capitalisys have ever tried to influence politics in service of their sectional interests before. Just imagine what a mess we'd be in if that kind of shit happened all the time. We'd probably have state imposed private monopolies for necessities like water and I bet we'd have private companies getting a bonus for declaring sick people fit for work.
> 
> Thank fuck this is a first and that shit hasn't happened.


What is particularly irritating is that it would take 30 seconds to google the meaning of the hedge bit of hedge funds but that is apparently beyond the means of the growing liberal conspiracy crowd


----------



## teqniq (Oct 6, 2019)

.


----------



## treelover (Oct 6, 2019)

One of the things that is noticeable is just how much public and sometimes corporate money sloshes around London into what in other cities would be seen as largely inconceivable ventures, I remember Dougald Hine moved form here and near immediately was setting up all sorts of weird and wonderful ventures, school for everything, pop up shops, etc, and money seemed to flow in.

Livingstone was known to splash the dosh from GLC days as well.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> ​
> I wonder then, were breitbart mocking him when they appointed him tech editor despite him knowing nothing whatsoever about 'tech' and having to get others to write his pieces for him?


Doesn't reflect well on his alma mater (The Langton Boys - the one that invited him back to speak to the sixth form about Trump's election - the visit blocked by the DfE's Counter Extremism Unit).


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 6, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> This is the crux of it. The invisible cash that controls or benefits from and with politicians. It's corruption.


Then why are most UK politicians in favour of remaining, what "invisible cash hand" is controlling them? And what about those European politicians are they somehow free from this?

-----
Some of the fucking stuff posted on here lately is from the same playbook as Jazzz's nonsense. Take a look at yourselves.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Then why are most UK politicians in favour of remaining, what "invisible cash hand" is controlling them? And what about those European politicians are they somehow free from this?



Don't know and no.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 6, 2019)

It's almost as if there various factions of capital, a minority of which see leaving the EU for closer ties with the US as best serving their interests and the majority of which see remain in the same way, both of which have their political representatives.

I think they call it politics.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Ming (Oct 7, 2019)

Apparently Charles Moore (who used to employ him as a journo) used to sometimes refer to him as 'the greased albino piglet'. Like that.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)

> Boris Johnson may refuse to appear before the London Assembly to explain his failure to disclose his relationship to US businesswoman Jennifer Arcuri who benefitted from large financial grants and foreign tax-payer funded missions with Johnson, the Tory Party chairman has hinted.


Boris Johnson may dodge questions on Arcuri scandal and risk three months jail sentence


----------



## andysays (Oct 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson may dodge questions on Arcuri scandal and risk three months jail sentence


She apparently went on TV this morning and refused to answer the question when asked if she'd had an affair with him


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)

andysays said:


> She apparently went on TV this morning and refused to answer the question when asked if she'd had an affair with him


#Weaponise


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 7, 2019)

She ain't no Stormy Daniels is she?

Why do we always get an even shitter version of what they have in the states?  The pound shop Trump in no 10 was bad enough but now this.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> She ain't know Stormy Daniels is she?
> 
> Why do we always get an even shitter version of what they have in the states?  The pound shop Trump in no 10 was bad enough but now this.


To be fair, Trump just used his lawyer for the payoff. Johnson used an elaborate network of London Authority people and other bods to come up with the cash. Got to respect him for that.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2019)

Wilf said:


> To be fair, Trump just used his lawyer for the payoff. Johnson used an elaborate network of London Authority people and other bods to come up with the cash. Got to respect him for that.


Respect?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 7, 2019)

Victoria Derbyshire did a piece about Arcuri and finished it with Positive and angry “quotes” from social media supporting Arcuri, the final one being, we should just leave her alone


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 7, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> Victoria Derbyshire did a piece about Arcuri and finished it with Positive and angry “quotes” from social media supporting Arcuri, the final one being, we should just leave her alone


Yes he should have


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 7, 2019)

Wilf said:


> To be fair, Trump just used his lawyer for the payoff. Johnson used an elaborate network of London Authority people and other bods to come up with the cash. Got to respect him for that.


Respect the corruption of many people in public office?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Respect the corruption of many people in public office?





Badgers said:


> Respect?



Ironic, as in _don't_ respect him. Yes, exactly that, corruption in a public office.

Don't think this will do for him, just as I think he's got a reasonable chance of surviving the brexit mess given the polls. Same time, maintaining the Trump comparison and impeachment process, it has the potential to do real damage.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Ironic, as in _don't_ respect him. Yes, exactly that, corruption in a public office.
> 
> Don't think this will do for him, just as I think he's got a reasonable chance of surviving the brexit mess given the polls. Same time, maintaining the Trump comparison and impeachment process, it has the potential to do real damage.


oh i think he'll _survive_ the brexit mess, he won't be executed or assassinated (more's the shame), i just think he'll be out of office by the 21 november.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 7, 2019)

Times report of that interview


Spoiler: Arcuri speaks



Jennifer Arcuri dodges questions on Boris Johnson affair in TV interview

Esther Webber, Red Box Reporter
October 7 2019, 9:00am, The Times

Jennifer Arcuri, a former model and friend of Boris Johnson, said the pair bonded over their love of classic literature and she nicknamed him “Alex the Great” but insisted the former mayor did not intervene to advance her career.

Ms Arcuri, 34, refused to deny they’d had an affair, claiming “it’s no one’s business”, as she revealed details of their relationship for the first time on ITV’s Good Morning Britain.

Mr Johnson — whose first name is Alexander — came to her flat in east London “a handful of times” and they went out for lunch and drinks, she told the programme, but repeatedly refused to say whether they’d had a sexual relationship.

“It’s categorically no one’s business what private life we had or didn’t have,” she said, insisting that any answer she gave would be “weaponised” against the prime minister.

“Because the press have made me this objectified ex-model pole dancer, I am really not going to answer that question.

“I am not going to be putting myself in a position for you to weaponise my answer. Boris had nothing to do with my other achievements.”

She added: “We tried having drinks out in public or having lunch, it just became too much of a mob show, so I said ‘you just have to come to my office’.” Ms Arcuri said that her office was in her Shoreditch flat.

The American, who is now based in California, explained that she first met Mr Johnson, 55, in 2011, when she gave him her card, and that in a subsequent meeting he asked for her number. He then agreed to take part in several events promoting technology innovation which she organised.

She appeared to acknowledge that his participation was unexpected: “I was a student. I didn’t think he’d come but he did.”

Mr Johnson is facing questions over a payment of £126,000 of public money to Ms Arcuri’s technology businesses and how she obtained places on three overseas trade missions with him.

Friends of Ms Arcuri have claimed that she was having an affair with him, according to The Sunday Times.

Ms Arcuri said Mr Johnson “asked me to show him a few things” on the pole she had in her London home.

Describing the kit as a “conversation starter,” she said she and Mr Johnson “always had a laugh about it”.

“The pole stood in the living room, yes, he saw the pole.”

When asked directly whether Mr Johnson had ever used the pole, Ms Arcuri said: “I’m never going to tell you that.”

The Sunday Times reported yesterday that Mr Johnson allegedly wrote a letter when he was mayor of London in 2012 recommending Ms Arcuri, then a 27-year-old student, for a position as head of what is now the Tech Nation quango. She was also alleged to have named him as her reference on her CV.

She denied ever speaking to the then mayor about sponsorship or lobbying him for financial help. “I’d never put him in that position,” she said, adding: “The reason why they [technology event organisers] liked me is because I had big mouth, a huge network, and the biggest work ethic.”

She maintained that he had never written a letter of recommendation for her.

She also denied that he had pulled strings to bring her on overseas trade missions. She claimed she had been properly vetted by Mr Johnson’s team and “they chose me because of who I was”.

Ms Arcuri and her British husband, Matthew Hickey, were awarded a £100,000 government grant in January to help cybersecurity businesses in England. An inquiry has been ordered into the grant, of which £53,000 has now been frozen.

She said today that Mr Johnson “had nothing to do with my grant”.

Ms Arcuri said she stopped regularly speaking to Mr Johnson when she became pregnant at the end of 2016.

When asked whether the prime minister had made contact with her since the story hit the headlines, she said: “I think Boris has enough on his plate right now.

“Three years ago, he told us Britain needs to leave the EU and I wish him all the best with that.

“I want him to stay focused on the job. I don’t need him right now, Britain needs him right now.”





> When asked directly whether Mr Johnson had ever used the pole, Ms Arcuri said: “I’m never going to tell you that.”


(...)


> When asked whether the prime minister had made contact with her since the story hit the headlines, she said: “I think Boris has enough on his plate right now.
> 
> “Three years ago, he told us Britain needs to leave the EU and I wish him all the best with that.
> 
> “I want him to stay focused on the job. I don’t need him right now, Britain needs him right now.”



ROFL. 

As far as I can see Boris, Milo and her are all just different variations on your basic chancer and competence trickster. And as compared to the other two I can't say I have any strong feelings about her one way or the other. She has, albeit accidentally, finally developed a successful business generating double entendres. And while she's clearly not going to become a national treasure in the style of Mandy Rice-Davis, I'm tempted to feel she's earned the money in public entertainment value alone.


----------



## treelover (Oct 7, 2019)

MrSki said:


>





is that photoshopped, did it happen?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2019)

treelover said:


> is that photoshopped, did it happen?


It's a meme. Loads of things have been up on that screen. The original is some sporting event.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 7, 2019)

Of course it didn't happen - that's england scoring in the world cup. Which did happen. And will again.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 7, 2019)

treelover said:


> is that photoshopped, did it happen?


Photoshopped from a sports event.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2019)

Brexit as World Cup: 

1970 - Bobby Moore accused of stealing a bracelet
2019 - Another blond man...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2019)

treelover said:


> is that photoshopped, did it happen?


Yes


----------



## oryx (Oct 7, 2019)

I can't decide whether the idea of Johnson using a lap-dancing pole is funny or just plain hideous.


----------



## maomao (Oct 7, 2019)

oryx said:


> I can't decide whether the idea of Johnson using a lap-dancing pole is funny or just plain hideous.


Hideous. He would have to seriously injure himself doing it to make it funny.


----------



## oryx (Oct 7, 2019)

maomao said:


> Hideous. He would have to seriously injure himself doing it to make it funny.



I haven't given it much thought (for obvious reasons) but I think you're right.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 7, 2019)

It couldn't be more obvious he was shagging her hey and if he was funding her in someway it amounts to nothing but prostitution and with tax payers money too. I'm sure this is nothing new however,


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 8, 2019)

John Sweeney in full doom mode reminding us of Boris’s Russian bunga bunga parties while Foreign Secretary.

Can you imagine the headlines if Corbo went to a Russian sex party? 



The Guardian reporting it at the time.

Morning after: Boris Johnson recovers from Lebedev’s exotic Italian party


----------



## MrSki (Oct 8, 2019)

Missed deadline for his response to the GLA.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2019)

I see he could be given an unlimited fine, wouldnt it be nice if they fined him for everything he has, plus a 3 month sentence


----------



## Raheem (Oct 8, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> I see he could be given an unlimited fine, wouldnt it be nice if they fined him for everything he has, plus a 3 month sentence


Doesn't scan as well as the Beach Boys version.


----------



## tim (Oct 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Respect?



I'm convinced she's actually his secret daughter, and he is just  a dad desperate to further her career.


----------



## Santino (Oct 8, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Doesn't scan as well as the Beach Boys version.


Wouldn't it be nice
If they just fined him
For everything he had
Plus three months jail

Better?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 8, 2019)

Santino said:


> Wouldn't it be nice
> If they just fined him
> For everything he had
> Plus three months jail


And wouldn't it be nice
If he surrendered
His testicles
In order to get bail.


----------



## andysays (Oct 8, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Missed deadline for his response to the GLA.



Apparently he has now given details of contacts, but asked that they remain confidential...


----------



## Santino (Oct 8, 2019)

Raheem said:


> And wouldn't it be nice
> If he surrendered
> His testicles
> In order to get bail.


You know it's gonna make it that much better
When he admits he's gonna write that letter


----------



## 8115 (Oct 8, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Missed deadline for his response to the GLA.



Apparently they sent the letter to the wrong address or something. He has the most famous address in the UK. You'd think he'd keep an eye on the post.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2019)

he'll probably try and tell them the cat ate it


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 8, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he'll probably try and tell them the cat ate it


I like to think the cat carefully looked after it and kept fishing it out of the bin and putting it on his pillow every night.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 10, 2019)

Magid Magid is obviously not his biggest fan.


----------



## Ming (Oct 10, 2019)

Always fun to revisit DeFeffel’s greatest hits.

ETA: And he’s now Prime Minister of the UK.


----------



## Ming (Oct 11, 2019)

It's all just a bit of fun.


----------



## Ming (Oct 11, 2019)

Integrity.


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2019)

Is the chicken moving to Beaconsfield?


----------



## MrSki (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## justin credible (Oct 15, 2019)

I'll share this here too as relevant

enjoy 

BoJo, Arcuri, and…Wesley Hall?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I'll share this here too as relevant
> 
> enjoy
> 
> BoJo, Arcuri, and…Wesley Hall?


Interesting, I know Lauri , have forwarded him the article to let him know , if he doesn’t know what this Wesley is really like, he really should


----------



## justin credible (Oct 16, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Interesting, I know Lauri , have forwarded him the article to let him know , if he doesn’t know what this Wesley is really like, he really should



Thank you.  Wesley has a history of violence including towards his ex girlfriend.

He is an extremey nasty piece of work, manipulative and has a history of using homless people to raise funds and then appropriating them. 

I also have very serious concerns about Jennifer Arcuri which I will elaborate on very soon.

I would be very interested to know more about Arcuri's relationship with Wesley and whether Wesley has exaggerated his connections to Jennifer Arcuri or not

An anonymous poster on the Hoaxtead blog has commented that Wesley might be exaggerating, it would be very intersting to hear from an insider about the nature of the relationship between JA and the Weasel

My concerns relating to Jennifer Arcuri relate to her use of hypnotic / persuasion techniques in the video here



I have studied cults and manipulation techniques for a long time and I could use this video (which i would advise people to save) to teach a lay audience about tecnhiques of influence

Just for starters Arcuri is using a combination of something called a "yes set", a technique that induces a light trance state where people are more likely to say "yes" to subsequent questions

She is also using something pick up artists call "escalation" in order to persuade audience members to disclose whether they has committed a serious crime

If you go on youtube and search for "yes set" and PUA + "escalation techniques" you will find some interesting material

There is so much more to write but I would strongly suggest that people study this video, it is very interesting


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2019)

She really lively, wonder what she had for lunch?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2019)

justin credible said:


> Thank you.  Wesley has a history of violence including towards his ex girlfriend.
> 
> He is an extremey nasty piece of work, manipulative and has a history of using homless people to raise funds and then appropriating them.
> 
> ...



Whoever was responsible for the lighting should hang their head in shame.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Whoever was responsible for the lighting should hang their head in shame.





This was their previous job


----------



## teqniq (Oct 17, 2019)

Johnson-Arcuri inquiry scaled back after police watchdog intervenes


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Johnson-Arcuri inquiry scaled back after police watchdog intervenes





> The prime minister has insisted “full propriety” was followed and he has no interest to declare over Arcuri.


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 17, 2019)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 187334


Quality source.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2019)

"I'd rather be dead in a ditch" - another broken promise. You really cannot trust him.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 20, 2019)

hash tag said:


> "I'd rather be dead in a ditch" - another broken promise. You really cannot trust him.


he's a cheese dick


----------



## Ming (Oct 20, 2019)

hash tag said:


> "I'd rather be dead in a ditch" - another broken promise. You really cannot trust him.


I bet the HIGNFY crew feel guilty as fuck for giving the cunt a platform and partly humanising him.


----------



## maomao (Oct 20, 2019)

Ming said:


> I bet the HIGNFY crew feel guilty as fuck for giving the cunt a platform and partly humanising him.


I bet they fucking don't. I bet they regularly congratulate themselves on their biting satire though.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## justin credible (Oct 24, 2019)

removed


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh goodie


----------



## belboid (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I am multi-tasking and will do my best to share the relevant material in a coherent manner.


fuck off


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> will do my best to share the relevant material


Please don’t.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 24, 2019)

removed


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> Some excellent digging by El Coyote (Karen) at the Hoaxtead Research blog re Jennifer Arcuri’s links to the Weasel (aka The Voice of Treason)
> 
> More on Wesley Hall’s links with Hacker House
> 
> ...


perhaps you might turn your talents to something which doesn't make you look a credulous conspiraloon.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2019)

Didn't the internet used to be good?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2019)

What the fuck is that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> View attachment 187979
> 
> This screen shot is from the now defunct website of one of the most notorious Goddess Schools / Gold Digger Academies
> 
> ...


this is a thread about boris johnson, not a thread about utter bollocks. so perhaps you might start another thread on which you can witter away to your heart's content while people here discuss our nefandous prime minister.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you might turn your talents to something which doesn't make you look a credulous conspiraloon.



He needs to change his username to justin incredible.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> He needs to change his username to justin incredible.


or tullible gwat


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> Some excellent digging by El Coyote (Karen) at the Hoaxtead Research blog re Jennifer Arcuri’s links to the Weasel (aka The Voice of Treason)
> 
> More on Wesley Hall’s links with Hacker House
> 
> ...


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> He needs to change his username to justin incredible.


"barelycredible", and that's being charitable.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 24, 2019)

removed


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2019)

It's a pity, louloubelle used to be a a half decent poster (apart from some dismal stuff on this thread) but now appears to have gone headfirst down an internet shit hole - and by that i mean the _nazi-occult-paedo coup is happening right now_ stuff.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> If people are going to just dismiss stuff I post without reading it I won't bother


Entirely reasonable offer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I used to post under the name Louloubelle
> 
> Urban's very own barefoot doctor finder general
> 
> ...


i am not dismissing it without reading it

i have read it and it's dismal

please don't bother posting any more lunatic nonsense on this thread


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> If people are going to just dismiss stuff I post without reading it I won't bother


----------



## justin credible (Oct 24, 2019)

removed


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2019)

Vrillon of the Ashtar Galactic Command i presume. Stop.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> The yoga school that runs camps like this also trains women to be "goddesses"
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of it
> ...



i think that everyone else reading this thread will know what to make of it, in many cases using the word 'bollocks'


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> I don't know what to make of it
> 
> Their guru is preoccupied with aliens called Vrillons
> 
> any help appreciated



Don't post irrelevant nonsense on this thread; it's not as if Johnson doesn't provide enough material himself.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible please could you take your posts to another thread. This one is about our vainglorious leader Boris Johnson.


----------



## maomao (Oct 24, 2019)

I am vaguely interested in justin credible 's posts and would get round to reading them at some point on a different thread rather than this one which is about something else.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 24, 2019)

Apologies, I can post about this on another thread or even on another forum 

Can a mod please move my posts on this to general?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2019)

maomao said:


> I am vaguely interested in justin credible 's posts and would get round to reading them at some point on a different thread rather than this one which is about something else.


To their mind the current _chaos _is planned, planned by a cabal of occult nazi paedos, johnson is their tool, so this is the right thread from her perspective.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> Apologies, I can post about this on another thread or even on another forum
> 
> Can a mod please move my posts on this to general?


Start a planned nazi-occult-paedos-false therapist coup thread. Simple.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Start a planned nazi-occult-paedos-false therapist coup thread. Simple.


you missed out russian gold digger academies


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i am not dismissing it without reading it
> 
> i have read it and it's dismal



Took a bullet there for us.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 24, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> To their mind the current _chaos _is planned, planned by a cabal of occult nazi paedos, johnson is their tool, so this is the right thread from her perspective.



Butchers, I am very far from an expert in Nazi cults, I only recently discovered that there were resonating issues with cults I study.  If there are posters here who know about this stuff then I would love to have the benefit of their wisdom and experience 

I would like to be able to receive help from others in understanding some of the material I have researched. 

I am completely open to feedback and would value help with thinking about this stuff

I appreciate that it does sound mad.  There have been many times when I have questioned my own sanity in relation to this material.  

Pllease can a mod move my posts to general?


----------



## andysays (Oct 24, 2019)

justin credible said:


> Apologies, I can post about this on another thread or even on another forum
> 
> Can a mod please move my posts on this to general?


It might be better all round if you started a separate thread yourself, and posted whatever stuff you have on there (and ideally, deleted your off-topic posts from this thread).


----------



## Cid (Oct 24, 2019)

existentialist said:


> "barelycredible", and that's being charitable.



.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2019)

Cid said:


> Bear-Lee Credible.


I'm feeling a bit regretful about my post now - I remember the previous incarnation of this poster, and they were someone who seemed decent and reasonable. That is not to excuse this very peculiar stuff that they're coming out with now (or its complete irrelevance to the thread), but I am suddenly uncomfortable about taking the piss any more. Hmm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I'm feeling a bit regretful about my post now - I remember the previous incarnation of this poster, and they were someone who seemed decent and reasonable. That is not to excuse this very peculiar stuff that they're coming out with now (or its complete irrelevance to the thread), but I am suddenly uncomfortable about taking the piss any more. Hmm.


----------



## justin credible (Oct 24, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I'm feeling a bit regretful about my post now - I remember the previous incarnation of this poster, and they were someone who seemed decent and reasonable. That is not to excuse this very peculiar stuff that they're coming out with now (or its complete irrelevance to the thread), but I am suddenly uncomfortable about taking the piss any more. Hmm.



I really appreciate this post
It was a mistake to post here

I have removed most of my posts on the thread

I just don't have the energy to fight my corner here and the issues are extremely serious

The problem is that they do sound quite mad and I am aware of that so I really should have posted somewhere where people know me better

I have fond memories of many posters here and while there are always certain posters who are feisty lol I just don't have the time or energy to try to persuade people when i will have an easier job elsewhere

eta

existentialist

I know you are a psychotherapist and thought you might like to see a profile of the therapist who abused me in therapy

Grey Faction

FWIW I loathe batshit conspiracy theories but unforunately there are real conspiracies and there are dodgy psychotherapists everywhere, just like this evil cow.  This psychopath had brainwashed vulnerable people into believing that their parents were satanists and ate babies.  When I refused to believe these incredible narratives I was accused of being a satanist paedophile.  And herein lies the problem, there are conspiracy theories but they obscue serious abuses against vulnerable people.

I will post on general but i need some time as am dealing with challenging situations IRL


----------



## Cid (Oct 24, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I'm feeling a bit regretful about my post now - I remember the previous incarnation of this poster, and they were someone who seemed decent and reasonable. That is not to excuse this very peculiar stuff that they're coming out with now (or its complete irrelevance to the thread), but I am suddenly uncomfortable about taking the piss any more. Hmm.



Oh right, well apologies justin credible , no ill will meant.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 24, 2019)

No rush justin credible take your time and make sure you look after yourself. Take care.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2019)

So, where are we?

1. Ditch? Ditched.
2. Do or die? Dead.
3. No ifs, no buts? But....

Have I missed anything about the blustercunt's claims?


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 25, 2019)

I don’t think that any of us have missed that he’s tried to dress up his failure as other people’s choices foisted upon him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> I don’t think that any of us have missed that he’s tried to dress up his failure as other people’s choices foisted upon him.


his parents' decision to fuck in september 1963 for starters


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2019)

Judy does not seem to be a fan.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 25, 2019)

Juncker not too impressed either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Juncker not too impressed either.



from his pose i thought he'd break into a drunken version of 'my way'


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2019)

_No, really...you're the cunt...

_


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> from his pose i thought he'd break into a drunken version of 'my way'



And now, the end is far
Some cunt stole the final curtain
Propping up the bar
Borrowed my barbs from Mrs Merton


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> his parents' decision to fuck in september 1963 for starters



The Withdrawal Agreement failed.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 25, 2019)

stavros said:


> The Withdrawal Agreement failed.


Either that or Stanley crashed out early.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Either that or Stanley crashed out early.



The customs of their union are unspeakable.

I can say that only the borders got hard, freedom of movement was restricted, the backstop needed a good soak afterwards, and attempts at regulatory alignment sometimes went wide of the mark.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2019)

Raheem said:


> And wouldn't it be nice
> If he surrendered
> His testicles
> In order to get bail.


Given his track record, I'd rather they were intact enough to lead him into an even bigger scandal, hopefully in the near future


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 26, 2019)

elbows said:


> The customs of their union are unspeakable.
> 
> I can say that only the borders got hard, freedom of movement was restricted, the backstop needed a good soak afterwards, and attempts at regulatory alignment sometimes went wide of the mark.


I need mind bleach after all that


----------



## Libertad (Oct 26, 2019)

Streathamite said:


> Given his track record, I'd rather they were intact enough to lead him into an even bigger scandal, hopefully in the near future



(((The gene pool)))


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 26, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _No, really...you're the cunt...
> 
> View attachment 188093_


There's a certain likeness there, could Johnson in fact be the bastard love child of thatcher and the milky bar kid?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 29, 2019)

To what extent are they merely in it for the power/glory? Yes I know that they are deluded. But it does seem to me from my perspective to infect them all. Vainglory I suppose is the word. It's demented and unhelpful. I know that's not the whole story and probably doesn't help a class or material analysis. I would say; they don't need the money for a start (i.e salary). Self-indulgence and vanity? 'Show-business for ugly people'? My point is that these ghouls will keep on entrenching privilege and the status quo until the bitter end. Johnson thinks he is a good guy because he doesn't understand that when the limo comes to take him home, you have to walk home in the rain. 'Well I tried to help you', he will reassure himself. Like its all theirs by right. Instead of injustice.

Also, they associate themselves with a past that is a myth. e.g the celebration of the 'Dunkirk Spirit', rather than recognising that it was a lucky escape. They are all wankers. Deference based on class is the backbone of the system. And It is itself a ridiculous notion. I mean I struggle to take them seriously. Yet this Johnson is the latest incarnation of this conning myth.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2019)

Well it is 100 days today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Well it is 100 days today.


20 more days of sod 'im. I hope he has to resign as tory leader mid-election


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2019)

"We've got an oven-ready deal, so let's stick it in the microwave."


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 1, 2019)

He’s strutting about on the TV doing the ‘sleeves rolled up’ thing like hamface used to do, as though it’s some sort of metaphor for hard work. Has he done the ‘power stance’ thing yet? Amazing they pay people money to come up with these things, it’s such transparent bollocks and always poorly executed.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> He’s strutting about on the TV doing the ‘sleeves rolled up’ thing like hamface used to do, as though it’s some sort of metaphor for hard work. Has he done the ‘power stance’ thing yet? Amazing they pay people money to come up with these things, it’s such transparent bollocks and always poorly executed.



Feel a bit bad posting this, but your post reminded me and I just couldn't resist...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2019)

_Come on England!

_


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 2, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _Come on England!
> 
> _



That's it. The fucker has cursed it.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 2, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> That's it. The fucker has cursed it.


Certainly no 'feel-good factor' for blustercunt, now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 2, 2019)

Boris the Ballshitter, if he said it was Saturday I'd have doubts.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 3, 2019)

The Telegraph have had to issue a correction for publishing lies fabricated by a known charlatan:





From the Guardian: "Johnson misrepresented long-term economic projections to give the impression that the British economy would overtake Germany “in our lifetimes” – despite no such data existing. [...] the real economic data was only based on European countries, so in any case it could not justify Johnson’s claim about the UK economy outperforming all nations in the northern hemisphere."

"The false claim was made in a column Johnson wrote in June, shortly before he became prime minister, about the failings of the British education system."


----------



## existentialist (Nov 3, 2019)

2hats said:


> The Telegraph have had to issue a correction for publishing lies fabricated by a known charlatan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am disgusted - but unsurprised - that the Telegraph so punctiliously avoided naming "the columnist".


----------



## Ming (Nov 3, 2019)

Apparently he had a habit of handing in his copy to the Telegraph late on a Sunday right before the deadline for publication. Makes it harder to fact check y’see. A man of probity and integrity no doubt.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 3, 2019)

Ming said:


> Apparently he had a habit of handing in his copy to the Telegraph late on a Sunday right before the deadline for publication. Makes it harder to fact check y’see. A man of probity and integrity no doubt.



To be fair, that could equally be because he's a lazy bastard who just knocked out any old shit after Saturday's coke bender. Who knows?


----------



## Ming (Nov 3, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair, that could equally be because he's a lazy bastard who just knocked out any old shit after Saturday's coke bender. Who knows?


Well that’s are fair point. But i hope you’re not suggesting Tory leaning journalists would use hard drugs? These are blue blooded law and order party people.


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2019)

Ming said:


> Well that’s are fair point. But i hope you’re not suggesting Tory leaning journalists would use hard drugs? These are blue blooded law and order party people.



With the Cobalt thiocyanate drug test, cocaine will turn the liquid blue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2019)

Ming said:


> Well that’s are fair point. But i hope you’re not suggesting Tory leaning journalists would use hard drugs? These are blue blooded law and order party people.


the most likely people to indulge


----------



## Ming (Nov 4, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the most likely people to indulge


No old chap. Not for one second. That would make them lying hypocrites with no moral centre. The Tory party? Never.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 4, 2019)

existentialist said:


> I am disgusted - but unsurprised - that the Telegraph so punctiliously avoided naming "the columnist".


Note that "the columnist" appears to think he won't be in need of a ditch until he is well into his nineties.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2019)

Ming said:


> Apparently he had a habit of handing in his copy to the Telegraph late on a Sunday right before the deadline for publication. Makes it harder to fact check y’see. A man of probity and integrity no doubt.


when he's buried deep in a ditch he'll be a good person


----------



## Ming (Nov 4, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> when he's buried deep in a ditch he'll be a good person


I noted he had 'deep regret' about not 'driving' Brexit 'over the line' by Halloween . I also noted he wore an England rugby top in an interview before the Springboks match. That we lost. Guess the South African side aren't 7 year old Japanese school boys.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 5, 2019)

2hats said:


> Note that "the columnist" appears to think he won't be in need of a ditch until he is well into his nineties.


Can we do a crowdfunder to get him a ditch?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 5, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Can we do a crowdfunder to get him a ditch?


No shortage of ditches. What we're missing is the juxtaposition betwixt columnist and ditch, and vice versa.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 5, 2019)

existentialist said:


> No shortage of ditches. What we're missing is the juxtaposition betwixt columnist and ditch, and vice versa.


Indeed. So what do we need to crowdfund to make his wish come true?

I don't mind chipping in for a well-made shovel, for example.


----------



## campanula (Nov 5, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I don't mind chipping in for a well-made shovel, for example.



I would be perfectly happy to administer the shove.


----------



## Ming (Nov 5, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Indeed. So what do we need to crowdfund to make his wish come true?
> 
> I don't mind chipping in for a well-made shovel, for example.


He could dig his own ditch before we put him in it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)

Is there a list anywhere of pending secrets and buried sleaze relating to Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is there a list anywhere of pending secrets and buried sleaze relating to Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson?


The stuff about why he won't release the Russia report?


----------



## Supine (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2019)

existentialist said:


> juxtaposition betwixt columnist and ditch, and vice versa.



I think existentialist needs to go in a ditch, at least temporarily, for producing this piece of writing.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 6, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I think existentialist needs to go in a ditch, at least temporarily, for producing this piece of writing.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 6, 2019)

existentialist said:


>


It's not a laughing matter.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)

“They want to ban Ofsted, that protects children from bullying in the classroom,” says Disgraced Prime Minister Boris Johnson.

I was unaware of this Labour policy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> “They want to ban Ofsted, that protects children from bullying in the classroom,” says Disgraced Prime Minister Boris Johnson.
> 
> I was unaware of this Labour policy



'Ban' it? As if Ofsted would go underground and have to be suppressed by the police. I know they're aiming for the 'Stalinist' thing but I don't see that sticking tbh.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 6, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's not a laughing matter.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 6, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's not a laughing matter.


I just can't help myself


----------



## existentialist (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> “They want to ban Ofsted, that protects children from bullying in the classroom,” says Disgraced Prime Minister Boris Johnson.
> 
> I was unaware of this Labour policy


I was also unaware of anything that Ofsted might do to "protect children from bullying in the classroom", either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is there a list anywhere of pending secrets and buried sleaze relating to Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson?


yes. in print format it covers as of this morning three large volumes each of five hundred pages or more.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's not a laughing matter.


he's not laughing with you, he's laughing at you


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Indeed. So what do we need to crowdfund to make his wish come true?
> 
> I don't mind chipping in for a well-made shovel, for example.


if he gets a well-made shovel he won't be whimpering on his knees scooping mud while a rifle's trained on him.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> if he gets a well-made shovel he won't be whimpering on his knees scooping mud while a rifle's trained on him.


Only if he's hit hard enough to knock him out, and I never said I would be merciful. Not after all the blood he has on his hands.


----------



## elbows (Nov 6, 2019)

Fartial Arts master prepares to unleash his Tai Chew skills.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Only if he's hit hard enough to knock him out, and I never said I would be merciful. Not after all the blood he has on his hands.


as things stand the plan is to require him to dig down into the bottom of the ditch, and then to whack him with the rifle butt so his face is driven into the mud, thus asphyxiating him


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> Fartial Arts master prepares to unleash his Tai Chew skills.


if there's one thing you'd have thought he'd have learnt at eton it would be to tie a tie himself.


----------



## andysays (Nov 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> as things stand the plan is to require him to dig down into the bottom of the ditch, and then to whack him with the rifle butt so his face is driven into the mud, thus asphyxiating him


I genuinely doubt whether Johnson is capable of digging a suitable ditch, TBH


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

andysays said:


> I genuinely doubt whether Johnson is capable of digging a suitable ditch, TBH


it doesn't matter. there will be a ditch. he will just have to scrabble around in the dirt whimpering and trying to excavate himself a suitable final resting spot. before being whacked on the back of the head with a rifle butt and having his face trodden into the mire.


----------



## elbows (Nov 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> if there's one thing you'd have thought he'd have learnt at eton it would be to tie a tie himself.



Maybe he messed up the latin for 'People with brass necks should be wary of lamp posts and associated neck attire'.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 6, 2019)

elbows said:


> Maybe he messed up the latin for 'People with brass necks should be wary of lamp posts and associated neck attire'.


He's only just learnt to comb his hair from the picture, Latin is probably beyond his capability.


----------



## andysays (Nov 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it doesn't matter. there will be a ditch. he will just have to scrabble around in the dirt whimpering and trying to excavate himself a suitable final resting spot. before being whacked on the back of the head with a rifle butt and having his face trodden into the mire.


As long as there's a ditch, doesn't matter to me who digs it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2019)

andysays said:


> As long as there's a ditch, doesn't matter to me who digs it.


the ditch is the centrepiece of the tableau


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Anju (Nov 6, 2019)

andysays said:


> As long as there's a ditch, doesn't matter to me who digs it.



I dug this one today. Full of sewage so he should feel comfortable.  Unfortunately it's getting concreted over tomorrow so people need to hurry up.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 6, 2019)

Bamford has no problem lending his vehicles to the Tory party (flying Cameron around in his private helicopter). I’m sure he can borrow an excavator from the production line for ditch digging if the party asked him nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2019)

editor can we change the thread title?

* Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 7, 2019)

Unleash the upper class ballshitter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## equationgirl (Nov 7, 2019)

Unleash potential my arse.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 7, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>




Was that footage deliberately meant to resemble something from a first-person shooter game? Must have had a lot of people jabbing at the "change weapon" button...


----------



## treelover (Nov 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 189250
> 
> 
> View attachment 189252



I wonder if the media will show this, one advantage now we have social media is that it can be circualated, and will be, it was an evening event as well, so they can't just say they were all at work.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 189250
> 
> 
> View attachment 189252


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Shitfaced, give him a glass of water and no one will know. Blathering flab drivel, his own people wandering off, bored to fuck. He's gone to a hospital in the Midlands today, unknown location, everyone telling him to fuck off. It's going really well, that's why he's on the gargle, he'll be drowning in his own piss by the time of election.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)

Buckaroo said:


> Shitfaced, give him a glass of water and no one will know. Blathering flab drivel, his own people wandering off, bored to fuck. He's gone to a hospital in the Midlands today, unknown location, everyone telling him to fuck off. It's going really well, that's why he's on the gargle, he'll be drowning in his own piss by the time of election.


Would be great if he made some 'Gove style' drunken public outburst


----------



## Raheem (Nov 8, 2019)

Buckaroo said:


> he'll be drowning in his own piss by the time of election.


Not a bad idea. I've made a note.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

Buckaroo said:


> Shitfaced, give him a glass of water and no one will know. Blathering flab drivel, his own people wandering off, bored to fuck. He's gone to a hospital in the Midlands today, unknown location, everyone telling him to fuck off. It's going really well, that's why he's on the gargle, he'll be drowning in his own piss by the time of election.


such a pity as a barrel of blue nun is being delivered next week to drown him in


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Worth re-watching to focus on the bloke in glasses to his left; the attempts at smiling are the best.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Worth re-watching to focus on the bloke in glasses to his left; the attempts at smiling are the best.


the woman behind him seems wholly unimpressed


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Can't be long before we get the Rowley Birkin mash-up?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2019)

A load of pissed up waffle. Politics eh... love it when it shows its true colours.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



I have just listened to this again and am staggered 'this' is a Prime Minister


----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I have just listened to this again and am staggered 'this' is a Prime Minister


Irrespective of appearing as though he doesn't understand 'his' own treaty, declaring that NI is advantaged by access to the single market is really quite a damaging 'gaff'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I have just listened to this again and am staggered 'this' is a Prime Minister


if you ever find yourself at a party or in the pub declaiming to a silent room then you are doing something very wrong. the only reason he wasn't hoiked out into the street is he's the prime minister.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 8, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Irrespective of appearing as though he doesn't understand 'his' own treaty, declaring that NI is advantaged by access to the single market is really quite a damaging 'gaff'.


Yep, exactly what I came to say. That and you keep free movement. All good stuff that you'll have and, um, the rest of the UK won't have. So what was the point of brexit again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 8, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>



Consistent, if nothing else; he'll lie to his own support base as readily as anyone else.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 8, 2019)

Peter Oborne sticks the knife in and twists it around a bit:


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2019)

This is a decent compendium of nastiness from our PM, from earlier this year before he became leader.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 8, 2019)

We know what Johnson is, but the polls suggest voters don't care as long as he says he'll give them whatever they want on any given day.
He's very much like a TV evangelist - Talks a load of bollocks but people who want to believe him, do. 

Opposition parties have a month to avoid disaster, but nobody has worked out how to to do it, and it's very probably too late now because the three things that would have helped didn't happen.

You can't fight a dangerous monster with a small butter knife.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 8, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> You can't fight a dangerous monster with a small butter knife.



Yes you can.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 8, 2019)

Libertad said:


> Yes you can.



No, you can't

General election poll of polls: Boris Johnson on course for 96-seat majority

He's dangerous because, much as his policies are bloody terrible and he's a twat and a half, he can make people believe him.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 8, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> No, you can't



Yes you can.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 8, 2019)

To fight him, you need to understand him, or at least understand his PR team. The photo in the link is full of imagery built for the press to work on.
He's cleaning up a mess, he's the common man willing to muck in, even the warning sign is there for the papers to make headlines out of.
He might well be a twat, but he's clever and that means he's dangerous.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 8, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> To fight him, you need to understand him, or at least understand his PR team. The photo in the link is full of imagery built for the press to work on.
> He's cleaning up a mess, he's the common man willing to muck in, even the warning sign is there for the papers to make headlines out of.
> He might well be a twat, but he's clever and that means he's dangerous.



A small butter knife rammed through his sphenoid would slow him up.


----------



## Ming (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> To fight him, you need to understand him, or at least understand his PR team. The photo in the link is full of imagery built for the press to work on.
> He's cleaning up a mess, he's the common man willing to muck in, even the warning sign is there for the papers to make headlines out of.
> He might well be a twat, but he's clever and that means he's dangerous.


Totally agree. It winds me up when people say Tories are incompetent or stupid. Why do they keep winning then? Don't get me wrong i fucking hate them but don't underestimate them. I saw Dominic Cummings walking through a group of journalists outside his house and made the aside 'you guys should go up North' meaning they know what the demographics are. And unfortunately dog whistle politics works. See Trump and his base.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2019)

Lurching and rambling, Boris Johnson is in charge. But he’s lost control | General election 2019 | The Guardian



> The spectacle of Boris Johnson in a suit is increasingly disconcerting. Everything the prime minister says would make much more sense if he was wearing just his pants and a three-day-old dressing gown, and slurring, “I promise you I’ll CHANGE …” at one of the mothers of his children.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> To fight him, you need to understand him, or at least understand his PR team. The photo in the link is full of imagery built for the press to work on.
> He's cleaning up a mess, he's the common man willing to muck in, even the warning sign is there for the papers to make headlines out of.
> He might well be a twat, but he's clever and that means he's dangerous.


everyone knows journos are lazy and will where possible write from press releases. Everyone except for you it seems.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone knows journos are lazy and will where possible write from press releases. Everyone except for you it seems.



You're making several mistakes:

You're wrong on the point. Journalists are out for an easy story, but Johnson makes it very easy for them, thus he gets HIS story out. The polls show I'm right.
You're assuming you're more valuable to the world than a pair of pus weeping green pissflaps are to a cheap whore's business model (Oscar Wilde)
You're assuming I give a toss what you think


----------



## Libertad (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> You're assuming I give a toss what you think



You're assuming we give a toss what you think.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Stunning insight that politicians try to project an image favourable to them and that might appeal to the public though. Stunning.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 9, 2019)

Libertad said:


> You're assuming we give a toss what you think.




Despite what's said, I've found that, as a general rule, people posting in multiple bullet points really, really do give a toss about what folk think of their views.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> You're making several mistakes:
> 
> You're wrong on the point. Journalists are out for an easy story, but Johnson makes it very easy for them, thus he gets HIS story out. The polls show I'm right.
> You're assuming you're more valuable to the world than a pair of pus weeping green pissflaps are to a cheap whore's business model (Oscar Wilde)
> You're assuming I give a toss what you think


The polls show nothing of the sort.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The polls show nothing of the sort.



Perhaps you can explain how the tories poll numbers shot up when May left and Johnson got in.
When you answer, look at the Brexit party's numbers, and Labour's. The libdems and others don't matter because they're as shit as your brains and are likely to get a number of seats greater than your IQ.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 9, 2019)

The polls shot up when May took over from Cameron! Look what happened there!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Perhaps you can explain how the tories poll numbers shot up when May left and Johnson got in.
> When you answer, look at the Brexit party's numbers, and Labour's. The libdems and others don't matter because they're as shit as your brains and are likely to get a number of seats greater than your IQ.


Whereas you're a fucking genius. 

You're the thickest poster on urban by quite some distance. Please fuck off.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> The polls shot up when May took over from Cameron! Look what happened there!



Cameron was a wanker that everyone was sick off, but May hadn't proved she was as stupid at that point, just as Johnson hasn't been busted yet. However, when the majority realise and are in a position to vote the bastard out, it's going to be way too late to save Britain from leaving the Eu and there will be five years of Tory shit behind him.
Fuck knows what the twat will do to the NHS, but we can be sure it'll be bad.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Whereas you're a fucking genius.
> 
> You're the thickest poster on urban by quite some distance. Please fuck off.



So explain it instead of shooting your gob off - Ah, you can't, so you fuck off


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So explain it instead of shooting your gob off - Ah, you can't, so you fuck off


I just did explain. You're a blathering fuck wit, it's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> I just did explain. You're a blathering fuck wit, it's all that needs to be said.



See - You have no fucking clue so stick to insults rather than explanations - It's your way of trying to sound tough.
In the real world, that's the one without pointless wankers like you pretending to be hard, the tories lost their numbers when May fucked everything up, that causing a surge for Labour and the Brexit party. Once May went, the tories went up, mostly at the Brexit party's cost, but also Labour's. May leaving was a massive bonus for them, but Johnson's hard man approach was seen as meaning he's a tough leader.
Yes, I know he's just a gob and not a lot more, but he's proving his worth to the tories by delivering poll numbers.
Its a bloody great pity so many in the Labour party are far too fucking stupid to see it, accept it as fact, then fight back better and harder. Not doing so means some members of the Labour party are fucking up the UK's membership of the EU and condemning Britain to five years of tory shit under an utter cunt.
Johnson is the worst thing to happen to Britain since Thatcher, but nobody in opposition seems to take him seriously so they're creating an epic fuck up that's going to cost in a big way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Cameron was a wanker that everyone was sick off, but May hadn't proved she was as stupid at that point, just as Johnson hasn't been busted yet. However, when the majority realise and are in a position to vote the bastard out, it's going to be way too late to save Britain from leaving the Eu and there will be five years of Tory shit behind him.
> Fuck knows what the twat will do to the NHS, but we can be sure it'll be bad.


may had proven repeatedly she was thick as pigshit before she became prime minister.


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Whereas you're a fucking genius.
> 
> You're the thickest poster on urban by quite some distance. Please fuck off.


It's funny given his main interest on these boards how he has a Trump like immunity to criticism. Honestly, I've been pointing out what a thick cunt he is for years and he's never shown the slightest hint of self awareness. Might be better for your blood pressure just putting him on ignore.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> may had proven repeatedly she was thick as pigshit before she became prime minister.




We both know that, but the public didn't work it out for a while. When they did, the poll numbers dropped like a stone.


----------



## elbows (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Johnson is the worst thing to happen to Britain since Thatcher, but nobody in opposition seems to take him seriously so they're creating an epic fuck up that's going to cost in a big way.



What would 'taking him seriously' look like to you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> See - You have no fucking clue so stick to insults rather than explanations - It's your way of trying to sound tough.


i must have imagined


Don Troooomp said:


> Perhaps you can explain how the tories poll numbers shot up when May left and Johnson got in.
> When you answer, look at the Brexit party's numbers, and Labour's. The libdems and others don't matter because they're as shit as your brains and are likely to get a number of seats greater than your IQ.





Don Troooomp said:


> You're making several mistakes:
> 
> You're wrong on the point. Journalists are out for an easy story, but Johnson makes it very easy for them, thus he gets HIS story out. The polls show I'm right.
> You're assuming you're more valuable to the world than a pair of pus weeping green pissflaps are to a cheap whore's business model (Oscar Wilde)
> You're assuming I give a toss what you think


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> See - You have no fucking clue so stick to insults rather than explanations - It's your way of trying to sound tough.
> In the real world, that's the one without pointless wankers like you pretending to be hard, the tories lost their numbers when May fucked everything up, that causing a surge for Labour and the Brexit party. Once May went, the tories went up, mostly at the Brexit party's cost, but also Labour's. May leaving was a massive bonus for them, but Johnson's hard man approach was seen as meaning he's a tough leader.
> Yes, I know he's just a gob and not a lot more, but he's proving his worth to the tories by delivering poll numbers.
> Its a bloody great pity so many in the Labour party are far too fucking stupid to see it, accept it as fact, then fight back better and harder. Not doing so means some members of the Labour party are fucking up the UK's membership of the EU and condemning Britain to five years of tory shit under an utter cunt.
> Johnson is the worst thing to happen to Britain since Thatcher, but nobody in opposition seems to take him seriously so they're creating an epic fuck up that's going to cost in a big way.


You don't seriously expect me to read all that shite do you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> We both know that, but the public didn't work it out for a while. When they did, the poll numbers dropped like a stone.


and you think the same won't happen with johnson, who hasn't really shown himself as clever as you make out


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

elbows said:


> What would 'taking him seriously' look like to you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> We both know that, but the public didn't work it out for a while.


so you're saying the public are thick


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

I don't much agree with Don Trooomp. But this is all getting a bit nasty.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Don't agree with him? I remember well when you two were the dynamic duo snapping at all on the trump thread, smearing left right and centre. Resulting in the utter disgusting mess that it now is.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i must have imagined


Particularly amusing as my initial post was just a response to him insulting you (and people who talk about IQs are always cunts BTW)

Ive not read what he's saying about Johnson cos I know it will just be what the papers have told him to think.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Don't agree with him? I remember well when you two were the dynamic duo snapping at all on the trump thread, smearing left right and centre. Resulting in the utter disgusting mess that it now is.



Yeah, so disgusting cos you don't get to dominate it anymore. How awful for you, not being in charge of a political thread


----------



## teqniq (Nov 9, 2019)

Most of it has, however become unreadable.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Most of it has, however become unreadable.



It's not that bad. For those of us who are not as politically knowledgeable or able to articulate as well as others, it does the job.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, so disgusting cos you don't get to dominate it anymore. How awful for you, not being in charge of a political thread


I've never had any interest in that thread - I've very rarely posted on it, never mind sought to dominate it as it was clear it was going to be just be utter shit from the second you and CRI tag teamed to chase off others via racist smears, then you joined up with this waste of space that you pretend not to agree with. 100 posts vs 600.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I've never had any interest in that thread - I've very rarely posted on it, never mind sought to dominate it as it was clear it was going to be just be utter shit from the second you and CRI tag teamed to chase off others via racist smears, then you joined up with this waste of space that you pretend not to agree with. 100 posts vs 600.



More lies and misinformation. 

What I like most about it, on reflection, is that it's a relatively safe space from the hardmen who like to belittle other posters for reasons only they know. Anyway, if (as you claim) you genuinely have no interest in it, why start yet more beef here? Put those threads and posters which you have no control over on ignore.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Besides which, the latest episode was kicked off by him accusing posters of having a low IQ like a Charles Murray racist. 

The squalid little hypocrite.


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> What I like most about it, on reflection, is that it's a relatively safe space from the hardmen who like to belittle other posters for reasons only they know.


Yes you only like harassing and bullying people when it suits you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

maomao said:


> Yes you only like harassing and bullying people when it suits you.



Oh, the irony. Just put the rancid beef on hold and stop harassing me you weirdo fucking cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

oh this is going well


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh, the irony. Just put the rancid beef on hold and stop harassing me you weirdo fucking cunt.


What like putting your real name up on the boards like you did to me? Proper creepy stuff and zero self awareness as always.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh that reminds me, i think it was you maomao who asked me on the most recent awesome wells banned returners thread if he had caused much grief for me off the boards and i replied that he had tried to at least. Well, today i got a message that he is now harassing someone else in bristol with the same name as me thinking it's me, asking me to do something to make him stop.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

maomao said:


> What like putting your real name up on the boards like you did to me? Proper creepy stuff and zero self awareness as always.



I don't know your real name, think you're mixing up the beef somewhat


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> You don't seriously expect me to read all that shite do you?



Nobody is as blind as someone that doesn't want to see.
The big problem is the left of the party are blind to everything as long as they get as radical set of policies as they can into the manifesto.
They fail to realise it's them letting Johnson in.
I want to see a nicely run welfare state that looks after people when they're in need, an NHS that's truly free of charge, and a government that cares about working people, but that's not going to happen if we give that tory twat a free ride back into number 10.

Johnson has to be hammered, but the party's left are hitting themselves and everyone else on the fucking head instead of getting on with the job.


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> I don't know your real name, think you're mixing up the beef somewhat


Mixed up. It was in a PM. Was just sifting through dozens of abusive posts from you to me after I was particularly rude after you harassing me repeatedly for a yes/no answer to a complex question I'd already answered. Zero self awareness.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Oh that reminds me, i think it was you maomao who asked me on the most recent awesome wells banned returners thread if he had caused much grief for me off the boards and i replied that he had tried to at least. Well, today i got a message that he is now harassing someone else in bristol with the same name as me thinking it's me, asking me to do something to make him stop.


Liked for support not for the arse's actions


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

maomao said:


> Mixed up. It was in a PM. Was just sifting through dozens of abusive posts from you to me after I was particularly rude after you harassing me repeatedly for a yes/no answer to a complex question I'd already answered. Zero self awareness.



Projecting, much? Let go of the beef, it's not good for you. It makes you confused and prone to making up stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Nobody is as blind as someone that doesn't want to see.
> The big problem is the left of the party are blind to everything as long as they get as radical set of policies as they can into the manifesto.
> They fail to realise it's them letting Johnson in.
> I want to see a nicely run welfare state that looks after people when they're in need, an NHS that's truly free of charge, and a government that cares about working people, but that's not going to happen if we give that tory twat a free ride back into number 10.
> ...


So much of it is to the right of 'red' Jim Callaghan


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Projecting, much?


No. Was definitely you. You're either above it all or you're not. You can't sling abuse around and then pretend you've grown out of it a few weeks later.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

maomao said:


> No. Was definitely you. You're either above it all or you're not. You can't sling abuse around and then pretend you've grown out of it a few weeks later.



You've been serving up beef for *months*, or *years* at this stage. Even when you got no replies and were ignored, you still couldn't stop. I have not named you, not here, not in a PM and have no interest in your anger issues. Project and gaslight all you like!


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Even when you got no replies and were ignored, you still couldn't stop. I have not named you, not here, not in a PM


You have never ignored me and were repeatedly abusive, this is easily checkable and I have a couple of PMs with you using my name in (which I had told you so not complaining). Might want to go to the docs about your memory issues.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

maomao said:


> You have never ignored me and were repeatedly abusive, this is easily checkable and I have a couple of PMs with you using my name in (which I had told you so not complaining). Might want to go to the docs about your memory issues.



Jesus screaming Christ. I ignored you plenty times. I don't remember the PMs and top marks, the old memory isn't spot on but I am aware that you can't let go of this and like a typical bully will continue until you get some kind of satisfaction.

Just make sure you get your facts right when you accuse someone of doing something, in future.

Apologies to the rest of the contributors for the derail and more fool me for not keeping you on ignore.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Over 10 years of Thatcher, and Britain is doomed to the same under Johnson with the way things are going.
It's time to wake up and do something about him, and that means tough choices starting with not having a useless Ebbw Vale flavoured wet fart trying to fight him. This battle needs someone with character and power to lead it, not a sloppy ditherer without a clue.
I think we all agree Johnson should be dumped, but it needs clarity of vision, unity, and realism to do it.
Sadly, a lot looks lost at the moment, and it's only going to get worse if Johnson stays. The pariamemt it looks like he's going to get will be pretty shit, but he'll be there for another unless some common sense gets used.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 9, 2019)

Vacuous drivel alert. Everything is in a state of flux. Neither you nor I can be certain of anything for sure.


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> . I ignored you plenty times.


I have never addressed a post to you and not got a reply.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2019)

maomao said:


> I have never addressed a post to you and not got a reply.



So, you admit to stalking me and bringing up age old beef. Again. But I've just replied to you, so everyone's a winner. 

Yay.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Vacuous drivel alert. Everything is in a state of flux. Neither you nor I can be certain of anything for sure.



Yes, turn a blind eye away from all the polls just in case they're all wrong, have been so since Johnson took power - That'll get rid of the twat.
Oh, hang on, perhaps the cunt is laughing all the way to a large majority because he knows wolf Johnson is being attacked by a gang of rabbits blinded by the myxomatosis of extremely unpopular idealism, all fighting each other to be the blindest.
Wake the fuck up and let's stop him getting a second term because all we can hope for this time is a smaller majority than it looks like he's going to get. 

This will all come up, major upset apart, after the election.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2019)

If only Owen Smith was at the helm, they’d be romping home, right? Or that other one, Angela something. Charisma in spades.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Nobody is as blind as someone that doesn't want to see.
> The big problem is the left of the party are blind to everything as long as they get as radical set of policies as they can into the manifesto.
> They fail to realise it's them letting Johnson in.
> I want to see a nicely run welfare state that looks after people when they're in need, an NHS that's truly free of charge, and a government that cares about working people, but that's not going to happen if we give that tory twat a free ride back into number 10.
> ...


Haven't you got a far right propaganda video to share and endorse or something?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Yes, turn a blind eye away from all the polls just in case they're all wrong, have been so since Johnson took power - That'll get rid of the twat.
> Oh, hang on, perhaps the cunt is laughing all the way to a large majority because he knows wolf Johnson is being attacked by a gang of rabbits blinded by the myxomatosis of extremely unpopular idealism, all fighting each other to be the blindest.
> Wake the fuck up and let's stop him getting a second term because all we can hope for this time is a smaller majority than it looks like he's going to get.
> 
> This will all come up, major upset apart, after the election.


you know he hasn't had a first term yet, right?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you know he hasn't had a first term yet, right?



Learn to fucking read



> Wake the fuck up and let's stop him getting a second term because all we can hope for this time is a smaller majority than it looks like he's going to get.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Learn to fucking read


i can read. you can't think.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Haven't you got a far right propaganda video to share and endorse or something?



Whinge on, but totally fail to back up your point.
Oh, you are doing.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i can read. you can't think.



You're either thick, a troll, or a thick troll.


----------



## maomao (Nov 9, 2019)

Do we even use the word 'term' about Prime Ministers? If we do then Churchill is the only one that springs to mind as having had more than one (Gladstone? Disraeli? They were pm more than once weren't they?)

ETA: Yes we do apparently


----------



## teqniq (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> You're either thick, a troll, or a thick troll.


I see you have posted yet more vacuous drivel, and this is a bit rich coming from you with your ill-informed witterings.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> You're either thick, a troll, or a thick troll.


what was that you were saying about there being none so blind as those that cannot see?

let  me give you an analogy. lyndon baines johnson became president on the assassination of jfk. he was elected president in 1964. if the period 22/11/1963 to c.19/11/1964 was his first term he would not have been allowed to stand in 1968: the period 1964 to 1968 would have been his second term.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Whinge on, but totally fail to back up your point.
> Oh, you are doing.


What point am I supposed to be backing up?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Much as I'm dreading the election with the polls as they are, the likely result should be a massive shakeup in the Labour party, one that sees a new leader able to take Johnson on and beat him. Hopefully the vast majority in the party will see what's needed and get on with it. 
I left the party but I fully intend to rejoin so I can have a say and be part of something that leads to a new leader capable of smashing Johnson at the dispatch box, and stopping him getting a second term.
Johnson must be got rid of because he's too bloody dangerous to leave, just as Thatcher was, but the mistakes of 1980 are being repeated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Much as I'm dreading the election with the polls as they are, the likely result should be a massive shakeup in the Labour party, one that sees a new leader able to take Johnson on and beat him. Hopefully the vast majority in the party will see what's needed and get on with it.
> I left the party but I fully intend to rejoin so I can have a say and be part of something that leads to a new leader capable of smashing Johnson at the dispatch box, and stopping him getting a second term.
> Johnson must be got rid of because he's too bloody dangerous to leave, just as Thatcher was, but the mistakes of 1980 are being repeated.


it must have been a gala day when you departed the labour party and it is cruel beyond words to them for you to indicate you wish to rejoin.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Much as I'm dreading the election with the polls as they are, the likely result should be a massive shakeup in the Labour party, one that sees a new leader able to take Johnson on and beat him. Hopefully the vast majority in the party will see what's needed and get on with it.
> I left the party but I fully intend to rejoin so I can have a say and be part of something that leads to a new leader capable of smashing Johnson at the dispatch box, and stopping him getting a second term.
> Johnson must be got rid of because he's too bloody dangerous to leave, just as Thatcher was, but the mistakes of 1980 are being repeated.


Yet strangely labour did far worse under its last two 'sensible centrist' leaders than under corbyn (who oversaw an increase in vote share and absolute numbers). A point you have consistently failed to address. 

Corbyn has a lot of faults and I'm no supporter but his politics have never been rejected by the electorate as comprehensively as yours. 

You thick fuck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> the mistakes of 1980 are being repeated.


strange. there was no election in 1980. or 1981. or 1982. what were the mistakes of 1980?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> what were the mistakes of 1980?



leg-warmers?


----------



## xenon (Nov 9, 2019)

This is just painful isn't it.


----------



## Ming (Nov 9, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> leg-warmers?


Snoods. Remember them?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 9, 2019)

teqniq said:


>



He's right, it is


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 9, 2019)

Ming said:


> Snoods. Remember them?


You can still purchase them.


----------



## Ming (Nov 9, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> You can still purchase them.


I had a shiny suit like Ben Elton in the 80’s.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troomp taking electoral politics is like when you're at the football and sat by some dickhead who screams 'GET IT FORWARD' every two minutes and regardless of what is happening on the pitch


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Don Troomp taking electoral politics is like when you're at the football and sat by some dickhead who screams 'GET IT FORWARD' every two minutes and regardless of what is happening on the pitch


I had one of those behind me on the kop for about 5 years. Gerrit forrad and kickim int stand every two minutes for a couple of hours every Saturday.

Still showed more insight and was less irritating than this one.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 9, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> I had one of those behind me on the kop for about 5 years. Gerrit forrad and kickim int stand every two minutes for a couple of hours every Saturday.
> 
> Still showed more insight and was less irritating than this one.


One of my favourite bits of telly was watching some crap show about mad football fans which included some Blackburn old boy who screamed attack-attack, attack-attack-attack every few minutes, then some bloke in front of him turned around and said I wish you'd have an attack


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2019)

Peter Reid: ‘I told Boris Johnson he was a fat, lying disgrace’

Speaking of football, I suddenly like Peter Reid (and his monkey heid) a lot more.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Peter Reid: ‘I told Boris Johnson he was a fat, lying disgrace’
> 
> Speaking of football, I suddenly like Peter Reid (and his monkey heid) a lot more.



He references Johnson’s Hillsborough comments, which bear repeating:



Spoiler: Spectator text



Liverpool is a handsome city with a tribal sense of community. A combination of economic misfortune — its docks were, fundamentally, on the wrong side of England when Britain entered what is now the European Union — and an excessive predilection for welfarism have created a peculiar, and deeply unattractive, psyche among many Liverpudlians. 

They see themselves whenever possible as victims, and resent their victim status; yet at the same time they wallow in it. Part of this flawed psychological state is that they cannot accept that they might have made any contribution to their misfortunes, but seek rather to blame someone else for it, thereby deepening their sense of shared tribal grievance against the rest of society. 

The deaths of more than 50 Liverpool football supporters at Hillsborough in 1989 was undeniably a greater tragedy than the single death, however horrible, of Mr Bigley; but that is no excuse for Liverpool’s failure to acknowledge, even to this day, the part played in the disaster by drunken fans at the back of the crowd who mindlessly tried to fight their way into the ground that Saturday afternoon. The police became a convenient scapegoat, and the Sun newspaper a whipping-boy for daring, albeit in a tasteless fashion, to hint at the wider causes of the incident.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> strange. there was no election in 1980. or 1981. or 1982. what were the mistakes of 1980?



A donkey jacket.
Labour had a personality free fool as leader when it needed a tiger, exactly what is happening now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> A donkey jacket.
> Labour had a personality free fool as leader when it needed a tiger, exactly what is happening now.


You're such a fucking hypocrite. You whined above about the use of insults to replace actual explanations yet here you are laying into Michael Foot in an utterly stupid attack on his personality rather than his politics. You're a fucking joke with no analytical skills worth the name. Don't bother replying to this, you'd only prove this true again.


----------



## andysays (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> A donkey jacket.
> Labour had a personality free fool as leader when it needed a tiger, exactly what is happening now.


A personality free fool, eh, where have we seen one of those recently?


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you are laying into Michael Foot in an utterly stupid attack on his personality rather than his politics



Yes, because just like Corbyn, his personality made him unelectable.

Twitter account photos. Which one has the PR battle sown up, and which one looks like a clueless fool?

Johnson is a dangerous bastard that will naff pretty much everything up, but one with a flair for promoting himself.
Look at the eyes, the apparent interest displayed by the men, and which one comes over as 'real'.
This isn't daily mail stuff, these are their twitter feeds.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

What the fuck you utter weirdo. Go spend some time learning how to update windows 10. 

I mean, beyond wtf


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Yes, because just like Corbyn, his personality made him unelectable.
> 
> Twitter account photos. Which one has the PR battle sown up, and which one looks like a clueless fool?
> 
> ...



what


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

This board is significantly worse with you on it. So thanks for joining  don.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> what


You too.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> You too.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

I'd be amazed if Johnson had the slightest interest in anything shown in that picture, but reality and PR are far apart, and everyone there is a winner. The poppy appeal get's their publicity, mummy gets a nice photo of her kid, and Johnson gets a push to a few extra votes.
He's a cheat, a liar, and a tory twat, but he's bloody good at making himself look good.
This is a whole new fight, and tired 70s far left politics are making it an  easy for the inglorious PM to win. Johnson has to go, but that means devising a whole new battle plan or Britain is going to be stuck with him for a long time. 
Question is, is the Labour party willing to make tough choices in order to dump Mr. Thatcher and his daft haircut?


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I'd be amazed if Johnson had the slightest interest in anything shown in that picture, but reality and PR are far apart, and everyone there is a winner. The poppy appeal get's their publicity, mummy gets a nice photo of her kid, and Johnson gets a push to a few extra votes.
> He's a cheat, a liar, and a tory twat, but he's bloody good at making himself look good.
> This is a whole new fight, and tired 70s far left politics are making it an  easy for the inglorious PM to win. Johnson has to go, but that means devising a whole new battle plan or Britain is going to be stuck with him for a long time.
> Question is, is the Labour party willing to make tough choices in order to dump Mr. Thatcher and his daft haircut?



What tough choices are you referring to - Labour ditching Corbyn?


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm gonna bite, Don. Who would your ideal leader be. And more importantly, what would their policies be?

Concrete details please, not just vague anti-Corbyn stuff.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I'd be amazed if Johnson had the slightest interest in anything shown in that picture, but reality and PR are far apart, and everyone there is a winner. The poppy appeal get's their publicity, mummy gets a nice photo of her kid, and Johnson gets a push to a few extra votes.
> He's a cheat, a liar, and a tory twat, but he's bloody good at making himself look good.
> This is a whole new fight, and tired 70s far left politics are making it an  easy for the inglorious PM to win. Johnson has to go, but that means devising a whole new battle plan or Britain is going to be stuck with him for a long time.
> Question is, is the Labour party willing to make tough choices in order to dump Mr. Thatcher and his daft haircut?


PR winner here.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Ptolemy said:


> I'm gonna bite, Don. Who would your ideal leader be. And more importantly, what would their policies be?
> 
> Concrete details please, not just vague anti-Corbyn stuff.


He has said Keir Starmer. Like right now. Somehow.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I'd be amazed if Johnson had the slightest interest in anything shown in that picture, but reality and PR are far apart, and everyone there is a winner. The poppy appeal get's their publicity, mummy gets a nice photo of her kid, and Johnson gets a push to a few extra votes.
> He's a cheat, a liar, and a tory twat, but he's bloody good at making himself look good.
> This is a whole new fight, and tired 70s far left politics are making it an  easy for the inglorious PM to win. Johnson has to go, but that means devising a whole new battle plan or Britain is going to be stuck with him for a long time.
> Question is, is the Labour party willing to make tough choices in order to dump Mr. Thatcher and his daft haircut?


Back into the 70s now. 80s earlier. I wonder where we'll end up. He can't get to 45 by definition.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You're such a fucking hypocrite. You whined above about the use of insults to replace actual explanations



I didn't replace explanations, more added insults to them, wanker.
You and your daft pals have yet to come up with an explanation of Johnson's massive potential election win, but you have told me I'm a this and that.
Perhaps, if you can manage a post with some well reasoned content, you could explain why Johnson is doing so well and how he can be stopped.

I, you daft tosser, have offered suggested reasons, and even mentioned what I believe is the best strategy to get rid of him, but you have posted nothing save pedantic arguments with no concrete ideas.

I await your reply, a post stacked with more fillings than an oversized Cornish pasty, but I fully expect a toilet type post  filled with the sort of soft crap you'd expect after a rugby team had just downed 10 pints and a curry, then realised the flush was broken.

That's why Johnson is a winning monster twat, not consigned to history's list of failed fuckers where he should be.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

This is what you think is an analysis? Content? Fuck it.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 9, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Back into the 70s now. 80s earlier. I wonder where we'll end up. He can't get to 45 by definition.



Thoughts like that are why Britain is in serious danger of leaving the EU and having to suffer Johnson for far too many years.
Battle time, but we're taking a potato gun to fight some fucker with an Uzi, and we can't even agree to stop pointing it at each other.

Britain needs a strong Labour party with electable policies and an electable leader or it will suffer Boris the twat and his band of bastards for at least one parliament, and that means a lot of crappy right wing politics and fuck knows what for the NHS.

Johnson has to go


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Thoughts like that are why Britain is in serious danger of leaving the EU and having to suffer Johnson for far too many years.
> Battle time, but we're taking a potato gun to fight some fucker with an Uzi, and we can't even agree to stop pointing it at each other.
> 
> Britain needs a strong Labour party with electable policies and an electable leader or it will suffer Boris the twat and his band of bastards for at least one parliament, and that means a lot of crappy right wing politics and fuck knows what for the NHS.
> ...


Don't reply to me with this apolitical drivel again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> I didn't replace explanations, more added insults to them, wanker.
> You and your daft pals have yet to come up with an explanation of Johnson's massive potential election win, but you have told me I'm a this and that.
> Perhaps, if you can manage a post with some well reasoned content, you could explain why Johnson is doing so well and how he can be stopped.
> 
> ...


You're incoherent. Your initial paragraphs don't say why johnson is a winning monster twat. Indeed you refer to his potential victory earlier in your great fart of a post. You couldn't analyse your way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Thoughts like that are why Britain is in serious danger of leaving the EU and having to suffer Johnson for far too many years.
> Battle time, but we're taking a potato gun to fight some fucker with an Uzi, and we can't even agree to stop pointing it at each other.
> 
> Britain needs a strong Labour party with electable policies and an electable leader or it will suffer Boris the twat and his band of bastards for at least one parliament, and that means a lot of crappy right wing politics and fuck knows what for the NHS.
> ...


He's gone all over you already.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 9, 2019)

Bring back that nice socialist Mr Blair


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Bring back that nice socialist Mr Blair



I was hoping for someone not as cuntish


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What tough choices are you referring to - Labour ditching Corbyn?



Along with a bunch of other things, if you want rid of the great haircut and the mess he will bring, yes.
Corbyn is a sheep attacking a wolf and, we can already see from the polls, he's no fucking use. You have to realise this is a new type of fight, not even like Thatcher's reign of shit (or maybe rain of shit), something new that needs a new way of fighting it.

If you want Johnson out, and I do, a lot of things are going to have to happen, but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and shouting, "La la la la lar" isn't going to work. There's still a month to go and the chance of a big upset, but it's probably a lost battle for the upcoming parliament so say hello to a few years of thatcher like bollocks, maybe even worse.
After the election, if all goes as badly as it looks like it will, Labour have two choices: Take the hard decissions or in fight like kids until the tories finally run out of steam because people see what a set of bastards they are.
Who fancies another two Conservative parliaments, or maybe three if things in Labour don't get sorted out?

The upshot is, you have to work out what Johnson is doing, how he's doing it, what's helping him do it, then decide what the fuck must happen to get rid of him.
Sun Tzu had that worked out a good number of years ago, but it's being ignored with the greatest enemy since Thatcher, and he could easily turn out worse. I'm reviewing his stuff at the moment, and it clearly lays out the way Johnson can be smashed (As you can see from my notes), but only if things change.


----------



## maomao (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Along with a bunch of other things, if you want rid of the great haircut and the mess he will bring, yes.
> Corbyn is a sheep attacking a wolf and, we can already see from the polls, he's no fucking use. You have to realise this is a new type of fight, not even like Thatcher's reign of shit (or maybe rain of shit), something new that needs a new way of fighting it.
> 
> If you want Johnson out, and I do, a lot of things are going to have to happen, but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and shouting, "La la la la lar" isn't going to work. There's still a month to go and the chance of a big upset, but it's probably a lost battle for the upcoming parliament so say hello to a few years of thatcher like bollocks, maybe even worse.
> ...


You _are_ Donald Trump.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2019)

Ah, The Art of War.  Yes, that’s _exactly_ the thing you’d read, misunderstand and misapply.  The book beloved of scared pseudointellectual right-wingers who can’t understand more in-depth analyses of the actual things they want to misapply this book to.  Why don’t you try a bit of Ayn Rand next — that seems right up your alley?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Along with a bunch of other things, if you want rid of the great haircut and the mess he will bring, yes.
> Corbyn is a sheep attacking a wolf and, we can already see from the polls, he's no fucking use. You have to realise this is a new type of fight, not even like Thatcher's reign of shit (or maybe rain of shit), something new that needs a new way of fighting it.
> 
> If you want Johnson out, and I do, a lot of things are going to have to happen, but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and shouting, "La la la la lar" isn't going to work. There's still a month to go and the chance of a big upset, but it's probably a lost battle for the upcoming parliament so say hello to a few years of thatcher like bollocks, maybe even worse.
> ...


Lol you fucking sad act


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2019)

In my stupid half awake daze this morning I was wondering if someone could get the ball rolling at start a huge online campaign specifically to target Johnson's seat and get Ali Milani elected in Uxbridge.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

maomao said:


> You _are_ Donald Trump.



That's a serious fucking insult, bastard


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Along with a bunch of other things, if you want rid of the great haircut and the mess he will bring, yes.
> Corbyn is a sheep attacking a wolf and, we can already see from the polls, he's no fucking use. You have to realise this is a new type of fight, not even like Thatcher's reign of shit (or maybe rain of shit), something new that needs a new way of fighting it.
> 
> If you want Johnson out, and I do, a lot of things are going to have to happen, but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and shouting, "La la la la lar" isn't going to work. There's still a month to go and the chance of a big upset, but it's probably a lost battle for the upcoming parliament so say hello to a few years of thatcher like bollocks, maybe even worse.
> ...



*Your notes* lol.

Ian Austin must give you nightmares.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

hash tag said:


> In my stupid half awake daze this morning I was wondering if someone could get the ball rolling at start a huge online campaign specifically to target Johnson's seat and get Ali Milani elected in Uxbridge.



I have to admit I know little of that guy so I looked at his social media and had a search around to see what people are commenting.
The day mail is having a rare pop at him so that probably means he's in with a chance, but his videos are nothing short of smart.
I'd be well happy if he took Johnson's seat and, in time, took Johnson's job as PM.
The bloke has serious potential.


----------



## maomao (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> That's a serious fucking insult, bastard


We're you inspired to read it by it being on Trump's recommended reading list?


----------



## andysays (Nov 10, 2019)

maomao said:


> You _are_ Donald Trump.


He _wishes_ he was as coherent as Trump


----------



## Ming (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Along with a bunch of other things, if you want rid of the great haircut and the mess he will bring, yes.
> Corbyn is a sheep attacking a wolf and, we can already see from the polls, he's no fucking use. You have to realise this is a new type of fight, not even like Thatcher's reign of shit (or maybe rain of shit), something new that needs a new way of fighting it.
> 
> If you want Johnson out, and I do, a lot of things are going to have to happen, but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and shouting, "La la la la lar" isn't going to work. There's still a month to go and the chance of a big upset, but it's probably a lost battle for the upcoming parliament so say hello to a few years of thatcher like bollocks, maybe even worse.
> ...


Have to admit if one side will lie and cheat and the other side won't, the lie/cheaty side will probably win.
Fury as decision on police inquiry into PM shelved until after election


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 10, 2019)

Make it stop


----------



## elbows (Nov 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Make it stop



Just turn to page 34 of 'the art of snore', which is packed full of handy advice.

Slay the monster. With an even bigger monster. A candidate that is 99% backbone must ascend the throne. I've got a brand new Corbyn harvester, I'll give you the key.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 10, 2019)

elbows said:


> I've got a brand new Corbyn harvester, I'll give you the key.



I’ve now imagined a political cartoon of JC driving a combine, chasing wealthy capitalist Rees-Mogg types down through a field, with money pouring out of the combine chute into a trailer marked ‘NHS, Housing’. Might suggest to Jim’ll Paint It...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ve now imagined a political cartoon of JC driving a combine, chasing wealthy capitalist Rees-Mogg types down through a field, with money pouring out of the combine chute into a trailer marked ‘NHS, Housing’. Might suggest to Jim’ll Paint It...


Would have worked better during May's tenure


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 10, 2019)

Once again, I'm not seeing actual *concrete* policy suggestions from Mr. Trooomp on what Labour and Corbyn are doing wrong, other than the totally meaningless "hard decisions need to be made".

Sun Zi was a strategist, and as I hope you appreciate, strategists have to have actual goals in mind. Believe it or not, "winning" alone isn't a concrete goal - it simply opens up the field for policies to be enacted.

Again, I ask, *what policies do you think Labour need to win and implement?
*
I await an answer, though not with any optimism.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

It's interesting how those that disagree accuse me of not making concrete suggestion as to how to get rid of Johnson, but I have been very open about my opinion, the biggest being dump the albatross around Labour's neck, Corbyn.
The party also has to get together and stop daft resolutions at conference that provide ammunition for the Tories (see the news).
Face it, regardless of your political opinions, the tories seriously hammered Labour on that one, and Labour had nothing to fire back except the bit about conference votes may or may not be converted to policy. It sounded dithering, showed lack of unity, and messy indecission, everything you don't need in a government.
Yes, I know the tories are little better, but Johnson did what it took and came out looking strong, a bonus for him.
It hardly matters how wrong he is, and he's very wrong, he's getting his message out there, but we are not. 

The pro-Corbyn posters here have said nothing about how they would fight Johnson, not a fucking word, but they accuse me of their failure.

The details of how to get rid of Johnson need careful working out by experienced, politically savvy, and very knowledgable people, but the fucking obvious has to be sorted out as quickly as possible.
As I've already said, not ditching Corbyn when Johnson waltzed into number 10 was a massive mistake, one that has very probably cost us our EU membership, so now it's a case of fighting the PM and getting rid of the tories at the next election, but Corbyn has to be kicked out to do it.

Johnson is very clearly a monster twat, but he's a clever one that's bloody good at publicity, so We need someone to take the bastard on properly.


----------



## maomao (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> It's interesting how those that disagree accuse me of not making concrete suggestion as to how to get rid of Johnson, but I have been very open about my opinion, the biggest being dump the albatross around Labour's neck, Corbyn.
> The party also has to get together and stop daft resolutions at conference that provide ammunition for the Tories (see the news).
> Face it, regardless of your political opinions, the tories seriously hammered Labour on that one, and Labour had nothing to fire back except the bit about conference votes may or may not be converted to policy. It sounded dithering, showed lack of unity, and messy indecission, everything you don't need in a government.
> Yes, I know the tories are little better, but Johnson did what it took and came out looking strong, a bonus for him.
> ...



So your concrete proposal is ask some clever people what to do lol.


----------



## xenon (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> It's interesting how those that disagree accuse me of not making concrete suggestion as to how to get rid of Johnson, but I have been very open about my opinion, the biggest being dump the albatross around Labour's neck, Corbyn.
> The party also has to get together and stop daft resolutions at conference that provide ammunition for the Tories (see the news).
> Face it, regardless of your political opinions, the tories seriously hammered Labour on that one, and Labour had nothing to fire back except the bit about conference votes may or may not be converted to policy. It sounded dithering, showed lack of unity, and messy indecission, everything you don't need in a government.
> Yes, I know the tories are little better, but Johnson did what it took and came out looking strong, a bonus for him.
> ...




Utter bilge. They got you good and proper. Donkey jackets, bodies in streets. Look at his eyes.


----------



## xenon (Nov 10, 2019)

Policies


----------



## xenon (Nov 10, 2019)

Vote tory then you dolt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Along with a bunch of other things, if you want rid of the great haircut and the mess he will bring, yes.
> Corbyn is a sheep attacking a wolf and, we can already see from the polls, he's no fucking use. You have to realise this is a new type of fight, not even like Thatcher's reign of shit (or maybe rain of shit), something new that needs a new way of fighting it.
> 
> If you want Johnson out, and I do, a lot of things are going to have to happen, but closing your eyes, sticking your fingers in your ears, and shouting, "La la la la lar" isn't going to work. There's still a month to go and the chance of a big upset, but it's probably a lost battle for the upcoming parliament so say hello to a few years of thatcher like bollocks, maybe even worse.
> ...


Surprised you've included a picture of a book you haven't read


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

xenon said:


> Vote tory then you dolt.



Fuck off


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Surprised you've included a picture of a book you haven't read



As I suggested, your gob is moving, but is not being guided by a brain. 
Your support for Corbyn is all but a vote for the tory party, and Johnson must be laughing like fuck at you and everyone like you because he's knows Corbyn is nothing more than a crap joke.
This will come up after the election, something that's likely to be nothing short of a fucking disaster for the UK, then you'll finally realise something drastic has to happen to dump Boris and his bastards as soon as possible (or maybe you won't). History will record, as it did with the Thatcher years, how Labour went to infighting and idiocy when they should have been united, got a decent leader instead of a soft twat in a bad coat (Yes, that useless fucker, Foot), and spent a few years fucking about like a bunch of fucking idiots instead of fighting the evil twat in Downing street.
Talk about not learning from history.

To out Johnson, something new has to happen, and it can't include Corbyn.


----------



## Ming (Nov 11, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> As I suggested, your gob is moving, but is not being guided by a brain.
> Your support for Corbyn is all but a vote for the tory party, and Johnson must be laughing like fuck at you and everyone like you because he's knows Corbyn is nothing more than a crap joke.
> This will come up after the election, something that's likely to be nothing short of a fucking disaster for the UK, then you'll finally realise something drastic has to happen to dump Boris and his bastards as soon as possible (or maybe you won't). History will record, as it did with the Thatcher years, how Labour went to infighting and idiocy when they should have been united, got a decent leader instead of a soft twat in a bad coat (Yes, that useless fucker, Foot), and spent a few years fucking about like a bunch of fucking idiots instead of fighting the evil twat in Downing street.
> Talk about not learning from history.
> ...


I agree with you. The central party caucus can bleat about this and that to keep ideological purity but at the end of the day, in a first past the post system, it’s who wins. Then you get the mandate and power. And you have to compromise your principles sometimes.
The reason i feel strongly about this is if it wasn’t for New Labour I wouldn’t have a career. In 2003 i was coming of the back of 5 years of unemployment, mental health and addiction issues but i managed to get a place on a nursing cohort at a university. The biggest cohort my university had ever seen. Because New Labour  put a shit load of money into the NHS. Yes, the Iraq war was unconscionable. Wouldn’t debate that. But life is complicated. After the Tories got back in under Cameron the places dried up (I’ve trained enough preceptor students to know that). So I’m more into outcomes than ideologies.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 11, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> A donkey jacket.
> Labour had a personality free fool as leader when it needed a tiger, exactly what is happening now.


There was no fucking Donkey jacket.


----------



## Ming (Nov 11, 2019)

peterkro said:


> There was no fucking Donkey jacket.


That's true. Myth. But the right wing media played it like it was. Perceptions, you see.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 11, 2019)

Ming said:


> That's true. Myth. But the right wing media played it like it was. Perceptions, you see.



Whist true, it doesn't matter because the publicity made him look stupid. If you think winning an election is all about policies, you're making a massive mistake.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 11, 2019)

Ming said:


> That's true. Myth. But the right wing media played it like it was. Perceptions, you see.



Yep


----------



## rekil (Nov 11, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> If you think winning an election is all about policies, you're making a massive mistake.


Your ma and da made a massive mistake.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 11, 2019)

Doesn't matter what it was, it matters what it looked like.

Foot was supposed to be hammering Thatcher, but he had the same chance then that Corbyn has now, mostly because he hasb't got a clue, and he shows it.
To ditch Johnson, we have to ditch Corbyn first.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 11, 2019)

copliker said:


> Your ma and da made a massive mistake.



Ah, run out of arguments so insult family. What a twat


----------



## Ming (Nov 11, 2019)

copliker said:


> Your ma and da made a massive mistake.


Don't you understand what he's saying? Politics is a dirty business. You need to get the mandate. As Boris would say you need to 'drive it over the line'. Then you can do good.


----------



## JimW (Nov 11, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Ah, run out of arguments so insult family. What a twat


You haven't presented any arguments at all, and you'be taken a hundred posts not to do it. You think Corbyn's no good. Cheers, insightful.


----------



## Ming (Nov 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> You haven't presented any arguments at all, and you'be taken a hundred posts not to do it. You think Corbyn's no good. Cheers, insightful.


Mandate (keep repeating). Get the mandate or your just arguing about angels on the head of a pin.
ETA: Get elected.


----------



## JimW (Nov 11, 2019)

Ming said:


> Mandate (keep repeating). Get the mandate or your just arguing about angels on the head of a pin.
> ETA: Get elected.


How is dumping the leader for any of the completely unimpressive centrists at this point going to help with that? You're stuck with magic grandad, spend the time banging on about the clearly better policies, which are popular, rather than him. Get your knives out again later if you must.


----------



## maomao (Nov 11, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Ah, run out of arguments so insult family. What a twat


He didn't insult your family. Mistake implies culpability but no malice. He's objecting to your existence not theirs. If anything they've probably more to be sorry about than we have.

And you haven't presented any arguments. Several posters across several threads have taken time out to ask you what you think the Labour Party should do other than just sack Corbyn and the best you can come up with is that we should ask some clever people. All while chucking up photos of coffee table books you've probably read less of than some of us have the original Chinese and posting with a lack of self awareness and misplaced pride in your own intellect not seen since Trump himself.

Please just fuck off.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 11, 2019)

Ming said:


> That's true. Myth. But the right wing media played it like it was. Perceptions, you see.





Don Troooomp said:


> Yep



Great. A fuckwit/conspiraloon tag team.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 11, 2019)

Ming likes this


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 11, 2019)

central party caucus


----------



## Ming (Nov 11, 2019)

JimW said:


> How is dumping the leader for any of the completely unimpressive centrists at this point going to help with that? You're stuck with magic grandad, spend the time banging on about the clearly better policies, which are popular, rather than him. Get your knives out again later if you must.


No worries. Let's see how many can.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> As I suggested, your gob is moving, but is not being guided by a brain.
> Your support for Corbyn is all but a vote for the tory party, and Johnson must be laughing like fuck at you and everyone like you because he's knows Corbyn is nothing more than a crap joke.
> This will come up after the election, something that's likely to be nothing short of a fucking disaster for the UK, then you'll finally realise something drastic has to happen to dump Boris and his bastards as soon as possible (or maybe you won't). History will record, as it did with the Thatcher years, how Labour went to infighting and idiocy when they should have been united, got a decent leader instead of a soft twat in a bad coat (Yes, that useless fucker, Foot), and spent a few years fucking about like a bunch of fucking idiots instead of fighting the evil twat in Downing street.
> Talk about not learning from history.
> ...


Perhaps you could indicate where I have supported Corbyn


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> As I suggested, your gob is moving, but is not being guided by a brain.
> Your support for Corbyn is all but a vote for the tory party, and Johnson must be laughing like fuck at you and everyone like you because he's knows Corbyn is nothing more than a crap joke.
> This will come up after the election, something that's likely to be nothing short of a fucking disaster for the UK, then you'll finally realise something drastic has to happen to dump Boris and his bastards as soon as possible (or maybe you won't). History will record, as it did with the Thatcher years, how Labour went to infighting and idiocy when they should have been united, got a decent leader instead of a soft twat in a bad coat (Yes, that useless fucker, Foot), and spent a few years fucking about like a bunch of fucking idiots instead of fighting the evil twat in Downing street.
> Talk about not learning from history.
> ...


So why did you post  a picture of a book you have not read?


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 11, 2019)

It's like trying to have a reasoned conversation with a dog barking, then the dog just barks more. Please stop making the fucking dog bark


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2019)

Who was it that was generating this fabled mandate, again?  Brown? E Miliband? Who both polled worse that Corbyn in their actual elections.  Or D Miliband, maybe,  who couldn’t even beat E Miliband? Yeah, he’d have done it alright.

You see, if there’s one thing Corbyn has actually been good at, it’s electioneering.  He came from nowhere to beat Yvette Cooper and the other two grey suits who I can’t even now remember in his own party.  If Cooper couldn’t even beat Corbyn in a vote she started miles ahead in and had ALL the media support on, how is she going to beat the Tories when she has none of those advantages?  Ditto the other two useless fuckers he beat at the time. 

The other great hope the centrists believed in for years was Chukka.  And yeah, look how great his winning instincts have turned out to be.

so now you’re saying Starmer.  Who’s just another Miliband/Cooper/Chukka — so great at dirty political fighting, he’s made no inroads whatsoever into Corbyn’s control.

No, if you want a scrapper who makes the most of his resources, Corbyn is the BEST the Labour Party has for that.  The reason he’s up against it in the election has been well documented — it’s definitely not because he’s useless at playing the game of politics.  It’s because he faces a base hopelessly divided by Brexit and he faces a media determined to lie about him and present him in the worst light possible. The latter of those at least tends to dissipate, though, when they are forced to show him out on the campaign trail.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

Ming said:


> Mandate (keep repeating). Get the mandate or your just arguing about angels on the head of a pin.
> ETA: Get elected.


Yeh that's what Blair did so successfully and look where that ended


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2019)

MPs' expenses: Boris Johnson claimed £16.50 for Remembrance Sunday wreath


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2019)

'don troomp' s act is quite well pitched. I expect they are pleased with the results.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2019)

And there speaks a master, so we should heed his words.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> MPs' expenses: Boris Johnson claimed £16.50 for Remembrance Sunday wreath


This year he laid the wreath upside down, it seems.

Helpfully the BBC _accidentally_ showed a clip of him laying it from 2016 purely by mistake.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> So why did you post  a picture of a book you have not read?



So what's your plan to get rid of Johnson - Fart around and stick to doing nothing?
No changes means tories for years, and you have to realise that rather than sit on your fat arse, spouting stupid, unpopular ideals, and pushing a tired old agenda that's always failed before, and will fail again.

Of course, you could always ignore all the polls, then claim the election was fixed

Election polls: latest UK general election 2019 polling tracked

Look at those fucking numbers - The tories are going to waltz into number 10 with a fat majority and fuck the whole country over. Looks like it's too late to do anything about this time because the blind idiocy so many are guilty of has very probably allowed a tory win, brexit (probably under a crap deal), and years of a powerful set of tory cunts destroying the whole social system. What the fuck is going to happen to the NHS, social security, parks, the fire service, and god knows what else?
Thank fucking you.


----------



## JimW (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So what's your plan to get rid of Johnson - Fart around and stick to doing nothing?
> No changes means tories for years, and you have to realise that rather than sit on your fat arse, spouting stupid, unpopular ideals, and pushing a tired old agenda that's always failed before, and will fail again.
> 
> Of course, you could always ignore all the polls, then claim the election was fixed
> ...


And Keir Starmer could change all that!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So what's your plan to get rid of Johnson - Fart around and stick to doing nothing?
> No changes means tories for years, and you have to realise that rather than sit on your fat arse, spouting stupid, unpopular ideals, and pushing a tired old agenda that's always failed before, and will fail again.
> 
> Of course, you could always ignore all the polls, then claim the election was fixed
> ...


Why did you post a picture of a book you haven't read?


----------



## Libertad (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So what's your plan to get rid of Johnson - Fart around and stick to doing nothing?
> No changes means tories for years, and you have to realise that rather than sit on your fat arse, spouting stupid, unpopular ideals, and pushing a tired old agenda that's always failed before, and will fail again.
> 
> Of course, you could always ignore all the polls, then claim the election was fixed
> ...



Why do you hate the dictatorship of the proletariat so much?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So what's your plan to get rid of Johnson - Fart around and stick to doing nothing?
> No changes means tories for years, and you have to realise that rather than sit on your fat arse, spouting stupid, unpopular ideals, and pushing a tired old agenda that's always failed before, and will fail again.
> 
> Of course, you could always ignore all the polls, then claim the election was fixed
> ...


Oh and I asked you to point to where I'd supported Corbyn. Let's see you back up your claim because from where I'm sitting you look like a big fat liar


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2019)

But answer came there none


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 13, 2019)

Rayner lets rip as Corbyn dies on his lips | Angela Rayner | The Guardian

Take someone else's opinion.

Johnson must be absolutely pissing himself because way too many in the Labour party, Corbyn supporters, are helping him so much.

To get rid of Johnson, Corbyn must be dumped first, even the more left wing papers are very clear about.
Face it, I'm right and you're wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Rayner lets rip as Corbyn dies on his lips | Angela Rayner | The Guardian
> 
> Take someone else's opinion.
> 
> ...


so you can't point to anywhere where I've supported Corbyn. Some sort of apology would seem in order then.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> so you can't point to anywhere where I've supported Corbyn. Some sort of apology would seem in order then.



Apologies to a troll like you - get fucked


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Apologies to a troll like you - get fucked


 unlike you I'm not a liar, which sets me apart from johnson and trump. by contrast you seem very happy to emulate their behaviour.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Face it, I'm right and you're wrong.



LOL 

Just because you'd gas the working class if it meant you could stay in the EU that doesn't mean the electorate will agree with you.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 13, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> LOL
> 
> Just because you'd gas the working class if it meant you could stay in the EU that doesn't mean the electorate will agree with you.



Staying in the EU is by far the best for the UK, Europe, and the future, but Johnson has the upper hand, and that probably means it's lost to us.
People were lied to so voted with those lies in their ears, and it's very probably too late to stop the disaster now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 13, 2019)

Someone please make it stop.


----------



## JimW (Nov 13, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Someone please make it stop.


We need Keir Starmer, that dreamboat can do _anything._


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2019)

Just seen his latest thing doing the rounds on the net. The Clash are his favourite band, apparently. I'd love to know which muppet thought it was a good idea to get him to say that.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Staying in the EU is by far the best for the UK, Europe, and the future, but Johnson has the upper hand, and that probably means it's lost to us.
> People were lied to so voted with those lies in their ears, and it's very probably too late to stop the disaster now.


People were lied to by politicians you say? Well that's a new development, this is a first in British politics and definitely not something principled remainers would ever do. Can't imagine the lib dems being dishonest for example.

In that case we definitely need an unlikeable charisma vacuum with more of the same politics like starmer in charge. And you're probably right about gassing the working class too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Staying in the EU is by far the best for the UK, Europe, and the future, but Johnson has the upper hand, and that probably means it's lost to us.
> People were lied to so voted with those lies in their ears, and it's very probably too late to stop the disaster now.


To paraphrase Brendan Behan, i cannot conceive of a situation so dismal the arrival of Don Troooomp would not make it worse


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 13, 2019)

So how would you pillocks get rid of Johnson?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 13, 2019)

Voley said:


> Just seen his latest thing doing the rounds on the net. The Clash are his favourite band, apparently. I'd love to know which muppet thought it was a good idea to get him to say that.



In the very same video he bashes socialism


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So how would you pillocks get rid of Johnson?


what i'd do is lock you and he in a room and wait for you to bore him to death


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> People were lied to so voted with those lies in their ears


Wait. People were lied to by politicians? And at an election, you say?  This is unprecedented!!!


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So how would you pillocks get rid of Johnson?



My new patented BlusterBuster might do the job. I could do with someone to test it on first, you look like a suitable candidate.

You dont have a cunning plan - loud and barely comprehensible noises of despair and clutching at poorly timed straws is not a strategy, its a reaction.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 13, 2019)

Voley said:


> Just seen his latest thing doing the rounds on the net. The Clash are his favourite band, apparently. I'd love to know which muppet thought it was a good idea to get him to say that.



The surviving members don't seem to have said anything so I'm hoping Zombie Joe Strummer will rise from the grave and bash his brains in with a guitar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

elbows said:


> You dont have a cunning plan - loud and barely comprehensible noises of despair and clutching at poorly timed straws is not a strategy, its a reaction.


#worsethanbaldrick


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Voley said:


> Just seen his latest thing doing the rounds on the net. The Clash are his favourite band, apparently. I'd love to know which muppet thought it was a good idea to get him to say that.


Mick's coz?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Mick's coz?


i'm told mick is spitting blood at the news


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm told mick is spitting blood at the news


Fucking hope so.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Fucking hope so.


it's the last news any musician wants to hear in the run-up to christmas, that some widely despised lardy posh cunt's favourite band is the one you largely depend on for your income


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Fucking hope so.


the surviving members of the clash are desperate to get johnson to announce his real favourite musician is bob geldof or bono


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

We can only guess at blustercunt's fave Clash lyrics...maybe...


> They put up a poster saying:
> "We earn more than you"
> We're working for the clampdown
> We will teach our twisted speech
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> We can only guess at blustercunt's fave Clash lyrics...maybe...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

That's made my mind up now...I'm gonna do my bit for the cause by putting on _Sandanista _before I make my way down to 'spoons


----------



## maomao (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So how would you pillocks get rid of Johnson?


Why ask us? We can't even get rid of you you cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

maomao said:


> Why ask us? We can't even get rid of you you cunt.


Early contender for PoTD


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Early contender for PoTD


certainly post of the thread


----------



## maomao (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Early contender for PoTD


If D is day I'm a little underwhelmed. It's decade right?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

maomao said:


> If D is day I'm a little underwhelmed. It's decade right?


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Staying in the EU is by far the best for the UK, Europe, and the future, but Johnson has the upper hand, and that probably means it's lost to us.
> People were lied to so voted with those lies in their ears, and it's very probably too late to stop the disaster now.



prescient


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

Hope there are plenty more of these to come from his 'campaign' visit


----------



## Poot (Nov 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it's the last news any musician wants to hear in the run-up to christmas, that some widely despised lardy posh cunt's favourite band is the one you largely depend on for your income


I believe his favourite is I Fought the Law and then I remembered that the law largely doesnt apply to me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

Even the BBC news (listening on 6 Music) are covering some angry Yorkshire residents berating Disgraced Prime Minister Johnston.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Even the BBC news (listening on 6 Music) are covering some angry Yorkshire residents berating Disgraced Prime Minister Johnston.


Blustercunt getting a version of TTOI _do you know what it's like to clean up your own Mother's piss _treatment; well done Yorkshire


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

His face gives away that the cunt really can't abide being questioned by _the little people.

_


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

When Oxbridge arrogance meets reality in Doncaster; that face.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 13, 2019)

Just like when there were riots in London an he stayed on holiday rather than come back and sort them out, the fat piggy tory twat. No idea except about his own priorities.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 13, 2019)

TBH I'm surprised he hasn't proposed building some sport of £2 billion bridge or island to solve the flooding issue. 

Maybe those water cannon can be put to use after all.....


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 13, 2019)

Fishlake is next door to Stainforth, Dave Douglas’ stomping ground.
They don’t like posh outsiders looking for an electioneering opportunity.

If I’d known he was coming I would have booked a day off.

Also The Clash were against everything he represents.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Fishlake is next door to Stainforth, Dave Douglas’ stomping ground.
> They don’t like posh outsiders looking for an electioneering opportunity.
> 
> If I’d known he was coming I would have booked a day off.
> ...


Stainforth
Stayed there a few times with my mate's family...really happy memories of the social club(bingo & turns) and the 2p bus ride into Donny. Yeah, they didn't like my 'posh' Southern accent..at first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Stainforth
> Stayed there a few times with my mate's family...really happy memories of the social club(bingo & turns) and the 2p bus ride into Donny. Yeah, they didn't like my 'posh' Southern accent..at first.


I've heard you sound just like Anthony Andrews


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I've heard you sound just like Anthony Andrews


Seriously, my 'initiation' with mate's (miner) Dad included asking me if:
a) I had a yacht
& b) if I'd ever drunk beer...because it's all gin palaces and the like down there...

Of course, all was well after a few pints


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Seriously, my 'initiation' with mate's (miner) Dad included asking me if:
> a) I had a yacht
> & b) if I'd ever drunk beer...because it's all gin palaces at the like down there...
> 
> Of course, all was well after a few pints


You had to ply them with alcohol to be accepted


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Seriously, my 'initiation' with mate's (miner) Dad included asking me if:
> a) I had a yacht
> & b) if I'd ever drunk beer...because it's all gin palaces at the like down there...
> 
> Of course, all was well after a few pints


Great community in the village, I have relatives and friends there, it’s only two miles from me. Same spirit as Goldthorpe.
My mate is head of security at the dog stadium.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You had to ply them with alcohol to be accepted


tbf it was nearly always subbed by mate's Dad/mates....genuinely decent sorts.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Great community in the village, I have relatives and friends there, it’s only two miles from me. Same spirit as Goldthorpe.


In my memory the turns at the social were all introduced by a John Shuttleworth character sat at his organ and took the 'stage' from behind shredded silver foil curtains. Fucking ace


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Anyway...fair play to the locals; they gave both barrels to blustercunt.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> In my memory the turns at the social were all introduced by a John Shuttleworth character sat at his organ and took the 'stage' from behind shredded silver foil curtains. Fucking ace



‘Hey, na’ then, na’ then, no talking when bingo’s on, tha’ll be art!’


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> ‘Hey, na’ then, na’ then, no talking when bingo’s on, tha’ll be art!’


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

My mate translated; obvs.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

Top work Birmingham


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Top work Birmingham
> 
> View attachment 189875



Vandals spray anti-Boris graffiti at New Street Station platform Vandals spray anti-Boris graffiti at New Street Station platform

More from the Brummies here


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

BCBlues said:


> Vandals spray anti-Boris graffiti at New Street Station platform Vandals spray anti-Boris graffiti at New Street Station platform
> 
> More from the Brummies here


"Vandals"
Sounds like cuntish local rag.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 13, 2019)

Johnson get his arse handed to him by an irate Yorkshirewoman. love it.

E2a apologies I see it's the same one upthread from a different angle. Oh well.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> "Vandals"
> Sounds like cuntish local rag.



It is, trust me.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> His face gives away that the cunt really can't abide being questioned by _the little people.
> 
> _




Looking at that clip I thought he was going to point to the tray just to his left and cry 'See! You can have your cake and eat it, so shut up you plebs!'.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> So how would you pillocks get rid of Johnson?


I know it's not worth engaging with this pratt, but this post is actually part of the wider problem their politics represents. 

An absence of everything bar some pathetic, sloppy anti-Toryism, anti-Trumpism, anti-Johnsonism. So anything that meets that level, nevermind how reactionary it is, is ok so long as it is against the Tories/Trump/Johnson/Brexit. Crap from economists - fine, crap from free marketeers - fine, from the CIA, World Bank. IMF - fine, the LDs - fine, from Ken Clarke or Micheal Heseltine - fine.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I know it's not worth engaging with this pratt, but this post is actually part of the wider problem their politics represents.
> 
> An absence of everything bar some pathetic, sloppy anti-Toryism, anti-Trumpism, anti-Johnsonism. So anything that meets that level, nevermind how reactionary it is, is ok so long as it is against the Tories/Trump/Johnson/Brexit. Crap from economists - fine, crap from free marketeers - fine, from the CIA, World Bank. IMF - fine, the LDs - fine, from Ken Clarke or Micheal Heseltine - fine.





> their politics


who they?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2019)

brogdale said:


> who they?


Well specifically there I meant Don Troomp, was using gender neutral form as wasn't 100% sure if they are male. But I think this sort of stupid anti-toryism goes further than just DT. It's the type of crap that leads to this shite


----------



## brogdale (Nov 13, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Well specifically there I meant Don Troomp, was using gender neutral form as wasn't 100% sure if they are male. But I think this sort of stupid anti-toryism goes further. It's the type of crap that leads to this shite


I see; just wasn't sure who you were referring to...might be my (post 'spoons) reading/comprehension deficiency, though!


----------



## Ming (Nov 13, 2019)

Voley said:


> Just seen his latest thing doing the rounds on the net. The Clash are his favourite band, apparently. I'd love to know which muppet thought it was a good idea to get him to say that.


One thing Cameron said on Desert Island Disks was he loved Eton Rifles. I have always thought that was the biggest ‘FUCK YOU OIKS!!!’ He ever said out loud. The song’s about a bunch of working class kids on a demo getting beaten up my the Eton Rifles.
 ‘All that rugby puts hairs on your chest
What chance have you got against a tie and a crest?’
Nice Dave. He turned the intention of the song on its head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2019)

What did he expect in Glastonbury?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 14, 2019)

What a baby, scared of a few shouty people in a carpark even though he's mobbed up with armed security.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 14, 2019)

I see the tories are calling for an investigation into George Soros.

Apparently Soros’s Open Society foundation funnelled £3 million to pro-EU group Best for Britain in attempt to bring Boris Johnson down and block Brexit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 14, 2019)

That Glastonbury footage looks very like it was taken slightly down the hill from Morrisons carpark  --
Where there's always the odd live-in vehicle just on the fringes of there, every time we've gone to stock up for the fest  -- plus plenty of festival vehicles generally, also stocking up 

So logically, that footage could well mean he was trying to visit Burns the Bread. Bakery located near Morrisons as mentioned above, their shops are in the Abbey carpark and in the High Street  ....
But I must stop advertising , because I now have to ask ...

Are Burns the Bread Tories then???   
Very much hope not , because their snacks are classy and well made .... or *WERE*  

ETA : do any Glastonbury-aware Urbans know more? Gerry1time ? Eva Luna ?


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 14, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> Where there's always the odd live-in vehicle just on the fringes of there


A few less now


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2019)

I know Kennard Moor Drove, we've parked up very near there in another road (just for one night) in the summer -- plenty of other vehicles parked up there, which looked like they had no plans to move.

We/van are obviously complete part-timers though, so that story about the full-on vehicle dwellers nearby is utterly depressing  

I think the vehicles we see at/near Morrisons are part-timers and/or festival shoppers like us, or people who park up (longer term) near friends' houses -- I speculate, but that's the impression I get anyway


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I see the tories are calling for an investigation into George Soros.
> 
> Apparently Soros’s Open Society foundation funnelled £3 million to pro-EU group Best for Britain in attempt to bring Boris Johnson down and block Brexit.


I hear you post a lot of nonsense. Apparently that's enough evidence needed for it to be true.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I see the tories are calling for an investigation into George Soros.
> 
> Apparently Soros’s Open Society foundation funnelled £3 million to pro-EU group Best for Britain in attempt to bring Boris Johnson down and block Brexit.



Source? 
"Apparantly" doesn't cut it.


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I see the tories are calling for an investigation into George Soros.
> 
> Apparently Soros’s Open Society foundation funnelled £3 million to pro-EU group Best for Britain in attempt to bring Boris Johnson down and block Brexit.


by 'funnelled' you mean gave openly yonks ago? (eg Who are anti-Brexit group Best for Britain?)

'the tories' aren't calling for any such investigation


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 15, 2019)

belboid said:


> by 'funnelled' you mean gave openly yonks ago? (eg Who are anti-Brexit group Best for Britain?)
> 
> 'the tories' aren't calling for any such investigation



Regardless of of who, for whom, and why, foreign interference in a country's internal politics is bad news.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Regardless of of who, for whom, and why, foreign interference in a country's internal politics is bad news.


Arguably, but it's also unremarkable.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 15, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> Source?
> "Apparantly" doesn't cut it.



Tories call for investigation into £3million that George Soros funnelled into anti-Brexit campaign | Daily Mail Online


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2019)

So a Tory rather than the Tories and from nearly a week ago and of no relevance to the thread. Still, thanks for not posting a far right loon video this time. Though I suspect that is in the post.


----------



## andysays (Nov 15, 2019)

George Soros, foreign interference, eh?

I think we can see where this is coming from...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Regardless of of who, for whom, and why, foreign interference in a country's internal politics is bad news.


Yeh the UK would never do that


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Regardless of of who, for whom, and why, foreign interference in a country's internal politics is bad news.


You don't support the gfa I take it then


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2019)

If George Soros did not exist, it would be necessary to invent him


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 15, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I see the tories are calling for an investigation into George Soros.
> 
> Apparently Soros’s Open Society foundation funnelled £3 million to pro-EU group Best for Britain in attempt to bring Boris Johnson down and block Brexit.


Just fuck off please


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Regardless of of who, for whom, and why, foreign interference in a country's internal politics is bad news.


Its not even news if you've been paying attention for the last couple of thousand years


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 15, 2019)

andysays said:


> George Soros, foreign interference, eh?
> 
> I think we can see where this is coming from...


Rootless cosmopolitans


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Regardless of of who, for whom, and why, foreign interference in a country's internal politics is bad news.


I thought you wanted to stay in the EU?


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 15, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> If George Soros did not exist, it would be necessary to invent him


He was very good to me.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 15, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Regardless of of who, for whom, and why, foreign interference in a country's internal politics is bad news.


Anti apartheid movement? Palestinian Solidarity? Cuba solidarity? Greenpeace. Amnesty international. BBC world service...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

Floundering on 5 Live this morning


----------



## kenny g (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Floundering on 5 Live this morning


Yes. He is coming across as either a bully or a fool. Sometimes both.


----------



## andysays (Nov 15, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Rootless cosmopolitans


They're everywhere apparently, subverting our democracy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

kenny g said:


> Yes. He is coming across as either a bully or a fool. Sometimes both.


Well when I was mayor...
That is incorrect...
Well I err 

Repeat


----------



## kenny g (Nov 15, 2019)

My opinion of him went up when he refused to speak about his children.... would be nice to have a politician with a more conventional family life do the same.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

kenny g said:


> My opinion of him went up when he refused to speak about his children.... would be nice to have a politician with a more conventional family life do the same.


Mine did not change at all, he is still a cunt


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 15, 2019)

He was floundering on bbc breakfast fur half an hour. Managed to come up with some meandering numbers about the NHS but totally unable to respond in a succinct way to anything. What a tool


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 15, 2019)

He's remarkably bad under any sort of pressure at all isn't he. All he's got is obvious made up on the spot bullshit and bluster. The question is though whether this will be exposed in a way that actually gets some purchase with the electorate. The leader's debates maybe? I don't know...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 15, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> He's remarkably bad under any sort of pressure at all isn't he. All he's got is obvious made up on the sport bullshit and bluster. The question is though whether this will be exposed in a way that actually gets some purchase with the electorate. The leader's debates maybe? I don't know...


Given recent polls, either a huge number of the electorate don't follow any of this at all ever, in which case it's hard to see it changing much, or a huge number of the electorate know he's a billy bullshitter but intend to vote for him anyway. Not sure which is the more depressing thought.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

Labour's biggest campaign weapon; extended media exposure of Johnson.


----------



## Poot (Nov 15, 2019)

kenny g said:


> My opinion of him went up when he refused to speak about his children.... would be nice to have a politician with a more conventional family life do the same.


I suspect he doesn't recognise them when he passes them in the street. What a ledge.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2019)

Poot said:


> I suspect he doesn't recognise them when he passes them in the street. What a ledge.



Also at least some of them are are included in parts of a super injunction.

I should add that if such things exist etc.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

Poot said:


> I suspect he doesn't recognise them when he passes them in the street. What a ledge.





Teaboy said:


> Also at least some of them are are included in parts of a super injunction.


#manofthepeople


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 15, 2019)

Boris The Ballshitter has never been one for learning his lines prefering to wing it with crude showmanship, it really showed this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

I guess there is little to no chance of anything from Russia or Jenifer Acuri being looked at before the election. Interested to know about this Farage/Brexit Party peerage thing though? Not sure if this is a Brexit Party, Johnson or GE thread thing but it is illegal isn't it?


> Nigel Farage threatened to report the Conservatives to the police, after accusing Downing Street of offering Brexit Party candidates jobs and peerages to withdraw from the general election


From the Telegraph ^


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Boris The Ballshitter has never been one for learning his lines prefering to wing it with crude showmanship, it really showed this morning.


#Shitshowmanship


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

Charismatic leader


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Given recent polls, either a huge number of the electorate don't follow any of this at all ever, in which case it's hard to see it changing much, or a huge number of the electorate know he's a billy bullshitter but intend to vote for him anyway. Not sure which is the more depressing thought.


Or they really like him


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Mine did not change at all, he is still a cunt


Sure mine descended to previously unplumbed depths


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Mine did not change at all, he is still a cunt


I dont even know who were talking about here (Johnson or Soros) but I still agree wholeheartedly


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

Confirmation that U&SR CLP will definitely not have enough cups/mugs for all the activists that will descend to help their canvassing/leafletting.


----------



## andysays (Nov 15, 2019)

kenny g said:


> My opinion of him went up when he refused to speak about his children.... would be nice to have a politician with a more conventional family life do the same.


Choosing not to use your children as tools in your political campaigning is one thing, but this is something rather different

*PM refuses to say how many children he has*
Earlier, the PM told BBC's 5 Live that the assertion his children have never been to state school "was wrong" but declined to say how many children he has.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2019)

He literally can't talk about his children even how many he has because he would break his own super-injunction.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 15, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> He literally can't talk about his children even how many he has because he would break his own super-injunction.


In that case, I do hope they keep asking him.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

andysays said:


> Choosing not to use your children as tools in your political campaigning is one thing, but this is something rather different


How so? Why do you want to know many children he has?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> How so? Why do you want to know many children he has?


That's the wrong question. 

Why doesn't he want to tell you? 

That's the relevant question.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> He literally can't talk about his children even how many he has because he would break his own super-injunction.


Five or six?


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> How so? Why do you want to know many children he has?



There is a point to be made here about how successive tory governments have lectured us on the importance of family values, the importance of marriage and the evil of single parents with the relentless targeting of single mothers a particular ongoing theme.  The same party is now going into an election with a leader who is the very antithesis of family values, a man who has done so much to ruin not only his own marriage but so many others.  A man who has done far more to create single parent families than most*.

The tories have presented him as their leader and expect us to vote for him and are completely unbothered about the massive honking hypocrisy of it all.


* Not that I think single parent families are a bad thing, of course they're not.


----------



## andysays (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> How so? Why do you want to know many children he has?


I find myself in the relative unusual position of agreeing 100% with lbj here, the question is why is he so determined to keep it a secret?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> How so? Why do you want to know many children he has?


Got to give credit where its due, this is quality trolling.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

andysays said:


> I find myself in the relative unusual position of agreeing 100% with lbj here, the question is why is he so determined to keep it a secret?


Maybe he thinks certain people will make a moral judgement on him, some of them openly, and some whilst claiming they "aren't judgemental about such things, and oppose the demonisation of single parent families" and so on.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he thinks certain people will make a moral judgement on him, some of them openly, and some whilst claiming they "aren't judgemental about such things, and oppose the demonisation of single parent families" and so on.


Johnson is not a single parent family.


----------



## andysays (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he thinks certain people will make a moral judgement on him, some of them openly, and some whilst claiming they "aren't judgemental about such things, and oppose the demonisation of single parent families" and so on.


Maybe you're just a mug who is effectively supporting Johnson in his dishonesty and hypocrisy while claiming to be asking challenging questions and so on.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Johnson is not a single parent family.


I know.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he thinks certain people will make a moral judgement on him, some of them openly, and some whilst claiming they "aren't judgemental about such things, and oppose the demonisation of single parent families" and so on.


Maybe it would be better if people could add children to their child benefit claims? What business is that of other people or the government? 

Maybe if he did not pretend to be engaged with 'the people' instead of covering things up?

Maybe if he did not lie all the time? Or have deaths and greed on his hands? Maybe if his government did not drag the sick or desperate into the dwp offices and make them live in fear? 

Maybe and mainly if he did not judge and penalise others whilst sitting smug and hiding behind the law? 

Maybe he is a cunt?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he thinks certain people will make a moral judgement on him, some of them openly, and some whilst claiming they "aren't judgemental about such things, and oppose the demonisation of single parent families" and so on.


I couldn't care less how many children he has. But if I were ever to meet him, I think this might be my first question to him. Probably my only question.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 15, 2019)

Lol teuchter


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I know.


You're suggesting that we have no right to make make 'moral' judgements of those who presume to govern how we lead our lives?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Five or six?


I hear his youngest is called septendecimus, which would suggest a number in the high teens


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

brogdale said:


> You're suggesting that we have no right to make make 'moral' judgements of those who presume to govern how we lead our lives?


Nope, I'm not.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Nope, I'm not.


OK...x Bishop's into Friday afternoon...I'll bite.
What are you suggesting, then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

I get that you like to play 'devil's advocate' teuchter but I have met you and you are a decent guy. Not calling you out as a Labour voter or a socialist but your posting style does not seem to reflect the man I met. Also not calling you out as a Tory or being a cunt saying that but seems you just want to annoy?

If you do then knock yourself out mate.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

brogdale said:


> OK...x Bishop's into Friday afternoon...I'll bite.
> What are you suggesting, then?


Well, in principle I think we should make our moral judgements based on what politicians do in practice, that is, what they vote for and promote politically and what they implement policy-wise, rather than based on half baked information about their private life. I'd rather the newspapers were filled with stories about that kind of stuff, than what appeals to a prurient audience. I didn't think that was a controversial view on urban75.


----------



## andysays (Nov 15, 2019)

andysays said:


> Maybe you're just a mug who is effectively supporting Johnson in his dishonesty and hypocrisy while claiming to be asking challenging questions and so on.



Sorry teuchter, having thought about this and read your subsequent posts I realise I was wrong.

There's no maybe about it, you're *definitely* a mug who is effectively supporting Johnson in his dishonesty and hypocrisy while claiming to be asking challenging questions and so on.

Happy to have corrected my previous comment.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2019)

Capping benefits for people with more than 2 children would be an interesting topic for his next sit-down with Laura K.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Well, in principle I think we should make our moral judgements based on what politicians do in practice, that is, what they vote for and promote politically and what they implement policy-wise, rather than based on half baked information about their private life. I'd rather the newspapers were filled with stories about that kind of stuff, than what appeals to a prurient audience. I didn't think that was a controversial view on urban75.


Have you an example to hand of someone who is depraved in their personal life but upright and incorruptible as a politician? And maybe an example of someone corrupt and amoral in public life who is wholly devoted to their spouse and children, a family person, in their personal life


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Capping benefits for people with more than 2 children would be an interesting topic for his next sit-down with Laura K.


By people do you mean the mother or the father where they are no longer together?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you an example to hand of someone who is depraved in their personal life but upright and incorruptible as a politician?


Do you reckon you can judge the depravity of someone's personal life by the number of children they have?


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> By people do you mean the mother or the father where they are no longer together?


Tsk. Ambiguous syntax.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Do you reckon you can judge the depravity of someone's personal life by the number of children they have?


Their lack of clarity over the number could be circumstantial evidence.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Do you reckon you can judge the depravity of someone's personal life by the number of children they have?


I can judge the hypocrisy of a conservative politician by the way they refuse to say how many children they have. 

You continue to ask the wrong questions. 

hth


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Do you reckon you can judge the depravity of someone's personal life by the number of children they have?


 it is perhaps one of a number of metrics which in concert can give a good indication


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Do you reckon you can judge the depravity of someone's personal life by the number of children they have?


Anyway I'll take that as a no


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I get that you like to play 'devil's advocate' teuchter but I have met you and you are a decent guy. Not calling you out as a Labour voter or a socialist but your posting style does not seem to reflect the man I met. Also not calling you out as a Tory or being a cunt saying that but seems you just want to annoy?



Doesn't this apply to most of us on here?

In this case though, I agree with kenny g 's initial post. I'd rather, on principle, that politicians' personal lives were left out of political interviews and reporting. It goes both ways; politicians will use a seemingly "respectable" private life as cover for unpleasant business enacted when in power. And there seems no need to dig for private stuff on Boris Johnson when there is no shortage of other ammunition to use against him. If that view annoys people I'm not really bothered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Doesn't this apply to most of us on here?
> 
> In this case though, I agree with kenny g 's initial post. I'd rather, on principle, that politicians' personal lives were left out of political interviews and reporting. It goes both ways; politicians will use a seemingly "respectable" private life as cover for unpleasant business enacted when in power. And there seems no need to dig for private stuff on Boris Johnson when there is no shortage of other ammunition to use against him. If that view annoys people I'm not really bothered.


Yeh let's give politicians a free pass when they demand privacy while every aspect of normal people's lives is intruded into by the state.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh let's give politicians a free pass when they demand privacy while every aspect of normal people's lives is intruded into by the state.


In one.
If it's freedom from any examination of their lives; just don't presume to govern others. Simple.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh let's give politicians a free pass when they demand privacy


I'm not advocating this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Well, in principle I think we should make our moral judgements based on what politicians do in practice, that is, what they vote for and promote politically and what they implement policy-wise, rather than based on half baked information about their private life. I'd rather the newspapers were filled with stories about that kind of stuff, than what appeals to a prurient audience. I didn't think that was a controversial view on urban75.


To some extent I agree. It is hard when Johnson sells himself to the press who intrude on private life. 

This is also not a huge intrusion. He may have created a Streisand Effect by hiding 'nothing' several times but have really not seen other politicians children ever mentioned outside the gutter press in the same way? Correct me if I am wrong.

My feeling on this is that Johnson used money and influence (that few have) to hide his life then went to the public pretending to stand with them.

No doubt you will find reasons for this to be wrong but there it is. I take umbridge with people defending his type or party when he/they are really indefensible as you well know. 

Scoring points online is a great hobby and you are cleverer than many people but think on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I'm not advocating this.


You've not been able to supply the name of someone whose personal life has been immoral but has been a model of probity in their public life


----------



## Poot (Nov 15, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Their lack of clarity over the number could be circumstantial evidence.


Or worse yet, the fact that he clearly does know but is unwilling to admit. I mean, if for example a man thought that he had 5 children, he would say, 'I have 5 children'. It might be that he actually has 6 but he can be forgiven for not knowing of the sixth child's existence. He thought he had 5. He said he had 5. He actually had 6. Never mind. 

But to say 'I don't know' in an age of DNA tests, well, something is not ringing true.


----------



## Poot (Nov 15, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Their lack of clarity over the number could be circumstantial evidence.


Sorry, I think I just repeated your point actually. It's late, I'm tired.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 15, 2019)

As has been hinted at, there is enough to hang Boris with without incorporating his apparent inability to use birth control. Children aren't responsible for the activities of their parents and it is more than likely he doesn't want his children to know quite how many half brothers and sisters they have. Maybe not an ideal way to live a life but he has never, as far as I know, presented himself as a family traditionalist.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 15, 2019)

Just worked out who the child who went to state school is: David Cameron's daughter Nancy to attend state secondary school


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2019)

Badgers said:


> My feeling on this is that Johnson used money and influence (that few have) to hide his life then went to the public pretending to stand with them.



I agree, completely. 



Badgers said:


> No doubt you will find reasons for this to be wrong but there it is. I take umbridge with people defending his type or party when he/they are really indefensible as you well know.



I choose not to object to his decision not to discuss his children in public, and perhaps even welcome it. That's not the same as defending everything or the major part of what he does in the world. There are plenty of folks on here who are more than willing to jump on my comment and interpret it as me defending the Tories. That's really their problem and not mine though, even if I might encourage them to do so.

By the way one of the issues with going into public people's private lives is that it impinges on people connected to them, who did not choose to be connected to them and who aren't seeking to govern us. It's particularly the case with children - no child chooses their parent. We can all speculate on Boris's motivations for not wanting to discuss anything to do with his children but to not have them caught up the consequences of his antics is, in principle, absolutely right. So, if he says he is not going to discuss his children - that's that as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2019)

An overly hopeful headline on the Beeb this morning:


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> There are plenty of folks on here who are more than willing to jump on my comment and interpret it as me defending the Tories.



Literally no-one has done that.

Can you recall any other politician being asked this question by a journalist?


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2019)

kenny g said:


> it is more than likely he doesn't want his children to know quite how many half brothers and sisters they have.


Why is this more than likely?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2019)

Raheem said:


> Why is this more than likely?


Yeah, especially given that at least 2 of them are adult journalists...unlikely to be able to Google their Father's families.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I agree, completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell the DWP,  police, immigration and others about this.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I couldn't care less how many children he has. But if I were ever to meet him, I think this might be my first question to him. Probably my only question.


If I were to meet him, his chances of having any more children might be suddenly reduced.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> If I were to meet him, his chances of having any more children might be suddenly reduced.


You mean you'd tame him and you're a man?


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 15, 2019)

Raheem said:


> You mean you'd tame him and you're a man?


No, I mean I'd kick the bastard hard in the balls.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I guess there is little to no chance of anything from Russia or Jenifer Acuri being looked at before the election. Interested to know about this Farage/Brexit Party peerage thing though? Not sure if this is a Brexit Party, Johnson or GE thread thing but it is illegal isn't it?
> 
> From the Telegraph ^


General election 2019: Police 'assessing' call for peerage claim probe


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Russian meddling report – dissident's widow goes to law | Alexander Litvinenko | The Guardian


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Is there ANY chance that what is happening with Trump and his mob in the US will perhaps hint that the Russia details (at least) need to be made public before a vote


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

> Writing in the Evening Standard , Mr Boles said Mr Johnson was "a compulsive liar who has betrayed every single person he has ever had any dealings with, every woman who has ever loved him, every member of his family, every friend, every colleague, every employee, every constituent."





Spoiler: Mirror Link 



Ex-Tory minister says Boris Johnson 'betrayed every woman who ever loved him'


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I agree, completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know how many children the queen has but not how many children her prime minister has. I find that very strange.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> We know how many children the queen has but not how many children her prime minister has. I find that very strange.


How many children has her son Andrew had?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> How many children has her son Andrew had?


2 acknowledged...


----------



## kenny g (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> How many children has her son Andrew had?


Depends what you mean by 'had'. He claims none. Others differ.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2019)

Good stuff 

Crowd of students to march on Boris Johnson's constituency in campaign to unseat prime minister


----------



## tim (Nov 16, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> No, I mean I'd kick the bastard hard in the balls.



They survived getting crushed and sliced by that zip-wire, so, unless you're Rosa Klebb, I assume your boot will just bounce having had little or no effect.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> General election 2019: Police 'assessing' call for peerage claim probe



This would be truly shocking: someone getting put into the legislature who hadn't been elected or done remarkable acts in the good of the state and the world.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2019)

Jennifer Arcuri: ‘I’ve kept Johnson’s secrets – now he’s cast me aside like a one-night stand’ | Boris Johnson | The Guardian

A woman scorned


----------



## Poi E (Nov 17, 2019)

I suppose the concern is not so much the affairs, but keeping one's affairs in order, something Johnson is too drunk to do.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Jennifer Arcuri: ‘I’ve kept Johnson’s secrets – now he’s cast me aside like a one-night stand’ | Boris Johnson | The Guardian
> 
> A woman scorned




I doubt this will cheer him up.


----------



## maomao (Nov 17, 2019)

I doubt the Arcuri stuff will affect most of his base. He has the Trump factor and it's not like there's even much of a religious vote in this country, certainly not a block vote like in the US. If anything he'll pick up a couple of extra votes for being lovable bonking Boris.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2019)

maomao said:


> I doubt the Arcuri stuff will affect most of his base. He has the Trump factor and it's not like there's even much of a religious vote in this country, certainly not a block vote like in the US. If anything he'll pick up a couple of extra votes for being lovable bonking Boris.


Probably correct. 

If she was to leak some 'secrets' then it might. No doubt there will be newspapers offering money for this but she might cause her 'business interests' problems if she does.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 17, 2019)

It's the money side that will have more impact, if anything can get the allegations he played a role in funnelling public money to his blagger mistress back in headlines then that could be toxic


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2019)

I got my first Tory flyer through the door today, from my current Tory MP who was a Jeremy Hunt supporter. Interestingly, whilst she warns against the horror of a Corbyn government, and cites Swinson as a baddie (the Lib Dems are the most likely challengers here), not once does she mention her own party's glorious leader.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Probably correct.
> 
> If she was to leak some 'secrets' then it might. No doubt there will be newspapers offering money for this but she might cause her 'business interests' problems if she does.


ITV special at 11pm tonight. I doubt she has spilt the beans but we shall see.

ETA it's an hour long so there must be more than the clip above.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 17, 2019)

MrSki said:


> ITV special at 11pm tonight. I doubt she has spilt the beans but we shall see.
> 
> ETA it's an hour long so there must be more than the clip above.



55 minutes of adverts


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2019)

not a trot said:


> 55 minutes of adverts


5 minutes of greedy blame


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Might have already been posted but never hurts to share these moments


----------



## MrSki (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> 5 minutes of greedy blame


5 minutes of promoting a probable book in the pipeline.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2019)

He will have a lot of sage advice here


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> He will have a lot of sage advice here



he won't have enough thyme to share everything he knows. for which we should be grateful


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2019)

i'll just leave this here The lies, falsehoods and misrepresentations of Boris Johnson and his government.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll just leave this here The lies, falsehoods and misrepresentations of Boris Johnson and his government.


Been after something like this


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Been after something like this



you might like this then


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2019)

Caption opportunity...


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 19, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Caption opportunity...
> 
> View attachment 190416



AW: I think I got away with it.
BJ: Me too!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2019)

Supine said:


> you might like this then




Literally just quoting a guardian opinion column.

Not exactly in depth here.


----------



## maomao (Nov 19, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Caption opportunity...
> 
> View attachment 190416


There were probably no actual words just a braying noise.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 19, 2019)

Supine said:


> you might like this then



BBC upset that they might have to do some investigative journalism rather than read press releases.
Wouldn't want to lose seats on the gravy train.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Caption opportunity...
> 
> View attachment 190416


The animals looked from goat to pig and from pig to goat and back again but no more could they tell the one from the other


----------



## andysays (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks like Johnson was so excited by his plans to raise NI threshold that he's inadvertently let the cat out of the bag before the manifesto launch


----------



## Santino (Nov 20, 2019)

andysays said:


> Looks like Johnson was so excited by his plans to raise NI threshold that he's inadvertently let the cat out of the bag before the manifesto launch


Is 'NI threshold' a way of re-branding the border with Ireland to give it a fresh, edgy feel?


----------



## andysays (Nov 20, 2019)

Santino said:


> Is 'NI threshold' a way of re-branding the border with Ireland to give it a fresh, edgy feel?


No


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2019)

looks like a baby groot is climbing from the bridge of johnson's nose


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 20, 2019)

Tbh raising NI threshold is good, subject to it not meaning low earners aren't getting stamp paid. Obviously the real piss take is that from threshold up to 50k it's a 12% tax then cunts on more than that only pay 2%. Just call it a tax because it is and switch those rates around.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Tbh raising NI threshold is good, subject to it not meaning low earners aren't getting stamp paid. Obviously the real piss take is that from threshold up to 50k it's a 12% tax then cunts on more than that only pay 2%. Just call it a tax because it is and switch those rates around.



TBF it's drops by 10% at around £50k, because income tax goes up by 20% at that point.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF it's drops by 10% at around £50k, because income tax goes up by 20% at that point.



Well exactly my point really, tax burden only really goes up by 10%. Fuck that. Earn more, benefit more, pay more.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Well exactly my point really, tax burden only really goes up by 10%. Fuck that. Earn more, benefit more, pay more.



I think a 10% hike at £50k is more than reasonable, I am more concerned that it only goes up another 5% at £150k.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 20, 2019)

Have we had this yet? Not a shameless plug but I know one of the people in the lineup.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think a 10% hike at £50k is more than reasonable, I am more concerned that it only goes up another 5% at £150k.


More than reasonable my arse. Should be at least another 20%. They still get the first 50k taxed at the same rate as the rest of us. 50k is more than me and my partner earn between us, both working full time even though we've got a one year old because we can't afford not to. They can fucking afford it. Make them pay for our childcare. 

Agree with your second point though, at 150k it should go up to 95%, 75% at 100k and they should be grateful they're not having the lot taken off them.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 20, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think a 10% hike at £50k is more than reasonable, I am more concerned that it only goes up another 5% at £150k.


That’s not really true.  There is a loss of the tax free allowance between 100 and 120 (I think), which makes it a bit more complicated.  There are also other pension tax changes that kick in at 150, which could be worth nothing or (as is the case with the doctors who now don’t want to do overtime) be worth a large amount.

Anyway, the point is: not enough tax.  Best to stick to that rather than the specifics.

Corporation tax is the _really_ undercharged tax item, though.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 20, 2019)

kabbes said:


> That’s not really true.  There is a loss of the tax free allowance between 100 and 120 (I think), which makes it a bit more complicated.  There are also other pension tax changes that kick in at 150, which could be worth nothing or (as is the case with the doctors who now don’t want to do overtime) be worth a large amount.
> 
> Anyway, the point is: not enough tax.  Best to stick to that rather than the specifics.
> 
> Corporation tax is the _really_ undercharged tax item, though.



Yeah personal allowance wiped out after 125k and then tapered allowance on pensions after 150k. Still though, losing 2.5k on first 12.5k not the worst thing in the world when you're pulling in 6.5k net a month and anyway most people pulling that sort of money aren't doing it through paye anyway


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 21, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Have we had this yet? Not a shameless plug *but I know one of the people in the lineup.*




So do we!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2019)

I remember some time ago posting something pretty thoughtless about workers used a photo backdrops for tory campaigning and seventh bullet put me straight and, since then, I've always tried think through the dynamics & pressures that lead to these situations.

That said, the workers of Wilton Engineering Services in Middlesbrough pictured yesterday at Johnson's hi-viz photo op holding/standing with this placard might well find themselves on the cover of any soon to be published tomes on false consciousness.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 21, 2019)

There's a difference between recognising not only what we share but also the very real divisions based on lived experience, as well as the contradictory outlooks of people in the varying strata of the working class (and you know, maybe seeing opportunities within it for intra-class dialogue and action), and just seeing someone usually at the shittest end of it and unconsciously or otherwise blurting out your prejudices about people 'not like you,' based on appearance, occupation, assumed educational level etc.  Something the left gets wrong again and again.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> There's a difference between recognising not only what we share but also the very real divisions based on lived experience, as well as the contradictory outlooks of people in the varying strata of the working class (and you know, maybe seeing opportunities within it for intra-class dialogue and action), and just seeing someone usually at the shittest end of it and unconsciously or otherwise blurting out your prejudices about people 'not like you,' based on appearance, occupation, assumed educational level etc.  Something the left gets wrong again and again.


Something has certainly gone badly wrong.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 21, 2019)

Indeed.  Sneers won't help sort it.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> Indeed.  Sneers won't help sort it.


Not sure that claiming false consciousness is a real factor in working people voting against their own material interests is sneering...but I sense we might not agree on that.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 21, 2019)

I wasn't talking about the pic narrowly, making a general point. But it's good to know  that these days you think about what you're going to say about someone who just works in a warehouse etc.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> I wasn't talking about the pic narrowly, making a general point. But it's good to know  that these days you think about what you're going to say about someone who just works in a warehouse etc.


Of course, from a single snap-shot we can't know whether or not others told placard bloke not to be such a stupid cunt. Let's hope they did.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 21, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Of course, from a single snap-shot we can't know whether or not others told placard bloke not to be such a stupid cunt. Let's hope they did.



When I see something like that pic I see a failure of the left, as nebulous a term that it is, but for now it'll do.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2019)

seventh bullet said:


> When I see something like that pic I see a failure of the left, as nebulous a term that it is, but for now it'll do.


And a success of the right, I'm afraid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Of course, from a single snap-shot we can't know whether or not others told placard bloke not to be such a stupid cunt. Let's hope they did.


or what was on the other side


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> or what was on the other side


Becker, Karloff?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Becker, Karloff?


the spider


----------



## extra dry (Nov 21, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you an example to hand of someone who is depraved in their personal life but upright and incorruptible as a politician? And maybe an example of someone corrupt and amoral in public life who is wholly devoted to their spouse and children, a family person, in their personal life



I see them all the time on the BBC, struting around, telling 99% of us what we may do.

In some cultures it expected for politcian to have different lifestyles and attitudes to personal or public life.

Still would not rate the bunch running things just at the moment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2019)

extra dry said:


> I see them all the time on the BBC, struting around, telling 99% of us what we may do.
> 
> In some cultures it expected for politcian to have different lifestyles and attitudes to personal or public life.
> 
> Still would not rate the bunch running things just at the moment.


Tbh wouldn't put the people running things in charge of a stall handing out free stuff, they'd cock up the takings


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 21, 2019)

Heres a poster that is a useful reminder of all the stupid rascist, homophobic, misogynistic and plain bonkers things Boris has said in recent years. 

Blog – Jazamin



> *2016 [8th March]*
> “What’s the point of being a Conservative if you can’t turn the clock back to 1904.” ~ Boris Johnson. Guardian



Sorry I don't seem to be able to link to the actual image of the poster - buts its easier to read in the blog anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2019)

The filthy cheat


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2019)

'The Man in the Back Room' was helping.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 24, 2019)

Tweet’s been deleted...what was it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Tweet’s been deleted...what was it?


Bj had earpiece in during debate


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Bj had earpiece in during debate



As least that's what was claimed, but twitter...


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Tweet’s been deleted...what was it?


One of the reasons that it best to C&P or screenshot tweets (although the latter isn’t helpful to visually impaired posters relying on reading software).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> As least that's what was claimed, but twitter...


There was a picture


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> There was a picture


Yeah, but photoshop...

I don't trust much from twitter TBH.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, but photoshop...
> 
> I don't trust much from twitter TBH.


Prefer the Daily Mail or BBC?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Prefer the Daily Mail or BBC?


Yes. You can trust random tweeters or the Daily Mail. One or the other.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 26, 2019)

Still the National in Scotland seem more willing to say it how it is.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

From YouGov today 

 

Seems reasonable to me. Who would step in as MP and Prime Minister though?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

theresa may


----------



## maomao (Nov 27, 2019)

They don't have an official deputy leader. Who would it go to?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 27, 2019)

It'd be Javid or somebody wouldn't it. Still, if there is to be a tory majority then this would be the best of the worse outcome, they're all cunts and seeing Johnson politically ruined for a bit would be fun


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> It'd be Javid or somebody wouldn't it. Still, if there is to be a tory majority then this would be the best of the worse outcome, they're all cunts and seeing Johnson politically ruined for a bit would be fun


i'd love to see him financially ruined too tho


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

By voter


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

Boris Johnson refusing to agree date for Andrew Neil interview with BBC


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson refusing to agree date for Andrew Neil interview with BBC


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson refusing to agree date for Andrew Neil interview with BBC



TBF, he's a bit busy ATM, there is after all a general election campaign going on.

Oh, hang on a minute...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2019)

Even YG can't disguise the fact that 1 in 3 of those sampled think blustercunt is a racist.



But 41% thinking he isn't...FFS


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 27, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd love to see him financially ruined too tho



Physically ruined would be nice too


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2019)

SpineyNorman said:


> Physically ruined would be nice too


Yeh after a month trying to drain falkland sound with a sieve he'll be a shadow of the man he is now


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Even YG can't disguise the fact that 1 in 3 of those sampled think blustercunt is a racist.
> 
> View attachment 191204
> 
> But 41% thinking he isn't...FFS



In the interest of balance, the same percentage thinks Corbyn is antisemitic.



But, only 32% thinks he's not.

What a fucking mess all round.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thing is about the AS stuff is no matter how true, or not, the more it’s brought up , the more it seems like the boy who cried wolf

I especially think Rachel Riley and the chief rabbi stuff is going to do more harm than good to the cause


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2019)

It’s looking like such an establishment/media stitch-up that it can only fuel the determination of labour campaigners. Anger is a good motivator.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> In the interest of balance,


What percentage thinks Swinson kills squirrels?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What percentage thinks Swinson kills squirrels?



99%.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What percentage thinks Swinson kills squirrels?


It's nuts how many believe that tail


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2019)

brogdale said:


> It's nuts how many believe that tail



Both the believers & the squirrels are on crack.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 27, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> theresa may



Please YES. It would be lovely to see the tories get an ineffective fart in charge. Their incumbent fart is far too clever at selling himself and hiding what a twat he is.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Both the believers & the squirrels are on crack.


Danny's only digging away at this old chestnut because he's a red.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 27, 2019)

Leader’s debate on the environment on C4 tomorrow, Johnson noteably absent despite an invitation - running scared. Also has yet to agree a date for an interview with Andrew Neil, everyone else is doing it. Didn’t May do similar last time round, try and hide from scrutiny?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> What percentage thinks Swinson kills squirrels?


100% of squirrels


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Danny's only digging away at this old chestnut because he's a red.


It’s a hot Topic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Please YES. It would be lovely to see the tories get an ineffective fart in charge. Their incumbent fart is far too clever at selling himself and hiding what a twat he is.


Everyone knows what a twat he is, he's really shit at hiding it with things like his racist comments in newspaper columns and that.

You think you know what you're on about but with each post you show how bereft of a clue you are


----------



## agricola (Nov 27, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Leader’s debate on the environment on C4 tomorrow, Johnson noteably absent despite an invitation - running scared. Also has yet to agree a date for an interview with Andrew Neil, everyone else is doing it. Didn’t May do similar last time round, try and hide from scrutiny?



May did turn up for Brillo though.


----------



## maomao (Nov 27, 2019)

The 40% who say they don't think he's racist are the 40% who like him because he's racist.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)

Cummings has resigned


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Nov 27, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Even YG can't disguise the fact that 1 in 3 of those sampled think blustercunt is a racist.
> 
> View attachment 191204
> 
> But 41% thinking he isn't...FFS


Low information voters. The Tory’s base. And fellow racists of course.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 27, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cummings has resigned


Focus group issue resolved.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2019)

Johnson give a cast iron garantie that the NHS is not up for sale with the US


sounds about as realistics as his vow to fall down in front of the bulldozer in Sipson, build houses as london mayor and that slogan from the battle bus during the brexit lead up


----------



## Ming (Nov 27, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Johnson give a cast iron garantie that the NHS is not up for sale with the US
> 
> 
> sounds about as realistics as his vow to fall down in front of the bulldozer in Sipson, build houses as london mayor and that slogan from the battle bus during the brexit lead up


Hmm. Like ‘Call me Dave’ Cameron’s cast iron pledge of ‘no top down reorganization of the NHS on my watch’. Followed by the Health and Social Care Act (2012). The biggest top down reorganization in its history.
Here’s Mikey Portillo rubbing our faces in the lie.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 27, 2019)

shame the main mouth piece for the Torys at the bbc is now Laura kuenssberg


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 28, 2019)

maomao said:


> The 40% who say they don't think he's racist are the 40% who like him because he's racist.



Let's face it, he can say what the hell he likes about Nigerians without losing a single vote. Yes, he's a racist twat, but far too many other people are as well, especially against a group that gets bad press but no fucker really knows anything about.
He doesn't have to defend his position, albeit an old one, because he knows no fucker that's going to vote for him gives a toss.
Sad, but true.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 28, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Johnson give a cast iron garantie that the NHS is not up for sale with the US



I believe him without reservation. I also belive Donald Trump is a lovely inclusive sort of chap you could trust with your wallet and wife.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 28, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cummings has resigned



More 'Goings" then.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 28, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Anger is a good motivator.



There's no shortage of anger.


----------



## bimble (Nov 28, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Maybe he thinks certain people will make a moral judgement on him, some of them openly, and some whilst claiming they "aren't judgemental about such things, and oppose the demonisation of single parent families" and so on.


Dug this out because it has such an uncanny echo in whats been unearthed today, from the long ago scribblings of our pm ..

He lamented the _"appalling proliferation of single mothers"_ those "uppity and irresponsible" women getting pregnant out of wedlock & called their children 'ill-raised, ignorant aggressive and illegitimate".
It isn't the silly women's fault tho problem lies with the "feebleness of the modern Briton, his reluctance or inability _to take control of his woman and be head of a household.”_
This country seems to have a soft spot for these absurd men who style themselves as throwbacks to a simpler age.

HuffPost is now part of Verizon Media


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 28, 2019)

bimble said:


> Dug this out because it has such an uncanny echo in whats been unearthed today, from the long ago scribblings of our pm ..
> 
> He lamented the _"appalling proliferation of single mothers"_ those "uppity and irresponsible" women getting pregnant out of wedlock & called their children 'ill-raised, ignorant aggressive and illegitimate".
> It isn't the silly women's fault tho problem lies with the "feebleness of the modern Briton, his reluctance or inability _to take control of his woman and be head of a household.”_
> ...



Oh what a surprise.


----------



## Ming (Nov 28, 2019)

Libertad said:


> There's no shortage of anger.


Problem is it can be harnessed and directed in the wrong direction. Hence Brexit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2019)

oh look at his face when he is motioning the cut off



one would think he didn't realize he was being filmed...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> oh look at his face when he is motioning the cut off
> 
> 
> 
> one would think he didn't realize he was being filmed...


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 29, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 191317


The dirty, rotten bastard.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 29, 2019)

Have we had this one yet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2019)

BBC refuses to allow Boris Johnson on Andrew Marr show until he agrees to Andrew Neil grilling


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> BBC refuses to allow Boris Johnson on Andrew Marr show until he agrees to Andrew Neil grilling


Just strap him to the grill in a kebab shop and turn him over now and again


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2019)

Badgers said:


> BBC refuses to allow Boris Johnson on Andrew Marr show until he agrees to Andrew Neil grilling





> He also prompted widespread ridicule after claiming he has never told a lie during his political career – despite once being sacked by ex-Tory leader Michael Howard for lying about an affair.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2019)

Nah fuck him , grill him face down


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Let's face it, he can say what the hell he likes about Nigerians without losing a single vote. Yes, he's a racist twat, but far too many other people are as well, especially against a group that gets bad press but no fucker really knows anything about.
> He doesn't have to defend his position, albeit an old one, because he knows no fucker that's going to vote for him gives a toss.
> Sad, but true.


Nigerians resident in the UK as commonwealth citizens have a vote in the coming electoral farce


----------



## andysays (Nov 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Nigerians resident in the UK as commonwealth citizens have a vote in the coming electoral farce


Thereby demonstrating that Nigerians are indeed a group that at least one fucker really doesn't know anything about...


----------



## teqniq (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh dear, shameless plagarism now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 1, 2019)

Boris Johnson accused of 'weapons grade s***housery' for copying expert's blog


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Boris Johnson accused of 'weapons grade s***housery' for copying expert's blog


It's always astonishing how journalists copy slavishly anything they see on social media


----------



## Supine (Dec 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> BBC refuses to allow Boris Johnson on Andrew Marr show until he agrees to Andrew Neil grilling



That didn't last long


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2019)

Supine said:


> That didn't last long


Shocker


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Shocker


They should have swapped interviewers at the last minute and said Marr was unwell.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> They should have swapped interviewers at the last minute and said Marr was unwell.


Might have been better to replace Marr with a block of melting ice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Might have been better to replace Marr with a block of melting ice.


Yes, and let Johnson just ramble away


----------



## maomao (Dec 1, 2019)

Marr is a fucking melt.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 1, 2019)

its doesnt matter anymore. johnson could set fire to kittens on live TV and people would still be banging on about the EU making their vacuum cleaners crapper.its just noise.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Boris Johnson accused of 'weapons grade s***housery' for copying expert's blog


 

The BBC have given it a few lines


----------



## Hollis (Dec 1, 2019)

Just watched the inteview - I think Marr did as well as he could... Johnson just oozes that public school 'ESOS' (Effortless sense of superiority) which makes the content of what he's saying almost irrelevant.  It's a weird form of charismatic power that attracts people, but does so much harm.

It'd be interesting to see him up against Neil again, but I fancy he would fair better than Corbyn... albeit talkling complete shite.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 1, 2019)

Hollis said:


> Just watched the inteview - I think Marr did as well as he could... Johnson just oozes that public school 'ESOS' (Effortless sense of superiority) which makes the content of what he's saying almost irrelevant.  It's a weird form of charismatic power that attracts people, but does so much harm.
> 
> It'd be interesting to see him up against Neil again, but I fancy he would fair better than Corbyn... albeit talkling complete shite.


Marr had a definite gotcha moment when he confronted Johnson with an article of his on Islam that was so bad it'd make a saloon bar Blimp ranting about "Mohammedans" queasy, but generally his quick-fire questions were batted away, and it moved so fast Johnson got away with whoppers shameless even by his nonexistent standards (Queen's speech "defeat" perhaps the worst).

After their last bout, I expect he'd fare exactly as he'd expect against Neil, which is why it'll be a minor miracle if it ever happens this side of the 12th.


----------



## flypanam (Dec 1, 2019)

Bollocks Johnson under fire for saying ‘fuck the families’ of the 7/7 victims. 



source is an Tory...


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 1, 2019)

That was going round a while ago, it’s been mentioned here before (tweet is from May)


----------



## weltweit (Dec 1, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> They should have swapped interviewers at the last minute and said Marr was unwell.


I was looking for the interview Neil did of Johnson during the tory leadership election as it might hold hints as to why Johnson is so scared of Neil this time. Couldn't find it on iPlayer though.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 1, 2019)

Found it, it is here:
BBC iPlayer - The Andrew Neil Interviews - Conservative Leadership: Jeremy Hunt & Boris Johnson
Perhaps this is a preview of what Neil Johnson II would be like this time and hence why Johnson is running scared.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

London Bridge attack: Boris Johnson ignores family’s plea not to exploit victims' deaths | Boris Johnson | The Guardian

What a good laugh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

London Bridge victim's father shares criticism calling Johnson 'beyond disgusting' for using son's death for political gain


----------



## teqniq (Dec 2, 2019)

Hopefully there will be blowback over this.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 2, 2019)

Have we had this one yet?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Badgers (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## rekil (Dec 6, 2019)

Stop Pie.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 7, 2019)

Can't trust me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

boris johnson prepares for his next challenge, dragging sleds for former people in marie lloyd land


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2019)

Somebody said this the other day on the twitter and i think it's interesting, rings true:

_"The point about Johnson and his lying is that, for those who believe "you can't say anything these days", a flagrant liar offers the glimpse of a world where you can literally say *anything*."_

The cheerful lying and the promising of things that are impossible, and shameless explicitly xenophobic stuff like todays that's got to be a big part of his appeal (for those maybe few people who are enthusiasts). He says anything he feels like and never has to deal with the consequences of any of it. Thats got to be attractive to some people, sort of vicariously liberating, in a trumpish way.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 9, 2019)

He inhabits a degenerate cashed up culture where what you look and sound like matters far more than what you say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

Poi E said:


> He inhabits a degenerate cashed up culture where what you look and sound like matters far more than what you say.


you'd have thought he'd make an effort not to look like he's been kipping on a bench in his suit and combed his hair with a hedge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

bimble said:


> He says anything he feels like and never has to deal with the consequences of any of it.


hubris has a happy way of bumping into nemesis and coming off worse


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

we knew he was a liar but it's not so well-known he's a tealeaf


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd have thought he'd make an effort not to look like he's been kipping on a bench in his suit and combed his hair with a hedge.


Isn’t that an integral part of the image though?
“Yeah, yeah, don’t care?” The Bullingdon Punk PM for ageing punks of the Rock n Roll Swindle super-cynical variety?  And another bit of revenge for the embittered and defeated Peace and Love Generation before them, on a world that failed to live up to their dreams?  The victory of nihilism. (And a seemingly relatively “safe” nihilism for those with their own homes and pensions outside the metropolis?)
“Nobody tells me what to do” is a common attitude.  Johnson and Trump are poster boys for a world view.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Isn’t that an integral part of the image though?
> “Yeah, yeah, don’t care?” The Bullingdon Punk PM for ageing punks of the Rock n Roll Swindle super-cynical variety?  And another bit of revenge for the embittered and defeated Peace and Love Generation before them, on a world that failed to live up to their dreams?  The victory of nihilism. (And a seemingly relatively “safe” nihilism for those with their own homes and pensions outside the metropolis?)


i'd be more impressed with the nefandous johnson if he was indeed a nihilist


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Isn’t that an integral part of the image though?
> “Yeah, yeah, don’t care?” The Bullingdon Punk PM for ageing punks of the Rock n Roll Swindle super-cynical variety?  And another bit of revenge for the embittered and defeated Peace and Love Generation before them, on a world that failed to live up to their dreams?  The victory of nihilism. (And a seemingly relatively “safe” nihilism for those with their own homes and pensions outside the metropolis?)





Pickman's model said:


> i'd be more impressed with the nefandous johnson if he was indeed a nihilist


He’s more Silence of The Lambs than Narodnya Volya.....


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> we knew he was a liar but it's not so well-known he's a tealeaf



He looks rough. Eyes like two pissholes in the snow.

Is that what a winner looks like?


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> He’s more Silence of The Lambs than Narodnya Volya.....


Ve vill cut off your Johnson, und stamp on it und squish it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 192410


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Hugh Grant


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

What a fucking cunt

Boris Johnson refuses to look at photo of child on hospital floor, takes reporter's phone and puts it in his pocket


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2019)

editor said:


> What a fucking cunt
> 
> Boris Johnson refuses to look at photo of child on hospital floor, takes reporter's phone and puts it in his pocket


yep , I couldnt have it put it better myself


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> yep , I couldnt have it put it better myself


If Corbyn had done the same it would have been "CORBYN: THE PHONE THIEF" or some such bollocks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 9, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> He looks rough. Eyes like two pissholes in the snow.
> 
> Is that what a winner looks like?



Nope, that's what 3 bottles of burgundy for breakfast looks like.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 9, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nope, that's what 3 bottles of burgundy for breakfast looks like.


WINNING HERE


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> He looks rough. Eyes like two pissholes in the snow.
> 
> Is that what a winner looks like?


A Michael winner


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> WINNING HERE


Very special 'orrible prick


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Isn’t that an integral part of the image though?
> “Yeah, yeah, don’t care?” The Bullingdon Punk PM for ageing punks of the Rock n Roll Swindle super-cynical variety?  And another bit of revenge for the embittered and defeated Peace and Love Generation before them, on a world that failed to live up to their dreams?  The victory of nihilism. (And a seemingly relatively “safe” nihilism for those with their own homes and pensions outside the metropolis?)
> “Nobody tells me what to do” is a common attitude.  Johnson and Trump are poster boys for a world view.


Trump and putin tell him what to do


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2019)

editor said:


> If Corbyn had done the same it would have been "CORBYN: THE PHONE THIEF" or some such bollocks.


Stole it for a timer for his RA mates...or Hamas or some such shite...jooos...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

It is okay, Hancock is going to smooth things over


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> It is okay, Hancock is going to smooth things over



BBC just saying someone (labour activist ) has just punched Hancock's advisor.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 9, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> BBC just saying someone (labour activist ) has just punched Hancock's advisor.


But wait:



It's entirely possible that a footsoldier might commit a breach of 'party discipline' in this way - but also possible that Laura K. might be engaging in her famous "economy with the actuality".


----------



## Smangus (Dec 9, 2019)

Should have been Hancock


----------



## MrSki (Dec 9, 2019)

Story is taking off. Getting international coverage.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 9, 2019)

Hancock definitely got a "warm" reception at the hospital, anyway:


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 9, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> He looks rough. Eyes like two pissholes in the snow.
> 
> Is that what a winner looks like?


It gives me some comfort that he looks like he's aged 6 years in 6 months.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 9, 2019)

editor said:


> What a fucking cunt
> 
> Boris Johnson refuses to look at photo of child on hospital floor, takes reporter's phone and puts it in his pocket


Did the guy even get his phone back?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Hancock definitely got a "warm" reception at the hospital, anyway:



Matt 'safe pair of hands' Hancock


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2019)

Then there’s the  punch as reported by Laura K




or the fake one anyway


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Could have killed him


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Wasting police time


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2019)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> Then there’s the  punch as reported by Laura K



She deleted the punch tweet and posted this instead.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2019)

Just found out there’s a hustings going on with our lovely Tory MP in 90 mins , I’m quite tempted but I’m also in the pub, I could be on the news later lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2019)

Oh the UKIP bloke has withdrawn sending apologies, that’s a shame , not


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 9, 2019)

So basically the punch thing was lie repeated by at least two high profile BBC journalists who did no checking, which will now go around social media certainly well past the election.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So basically the punch thing was lie repeated by at least two high profile BBC journalists who did no checking, which will now go around social media certainly well past the election.


Or two members of the tory party?


----------



## Part-timah (Dec 9, 2019)

The punch claim was a dead cat to distract from Alexander Boris De Peffiel Johnson’s callous refusal to look at a photo of that kid.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 9, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So basically the punch thing was lie repeated by at least two high profile BBC journalists who did no checking, which will now go around social media certainly well past the election.


& ITV. This is now becoming a story in itself.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Or two members of the tory party?


----------



## Part-timah (Dec 9, 2019)

MrSki said:


> & ITV. This is now becoming a story in itself.




Dead cat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> we knew he was a liar but it's not so well-known he's a tealeaf



He’s a sociopathic cunt. No actual human feelings, not even the acuity to know when he should display them. A cunt.


----------



## agricola (Dec 9, 2019)

MrSki said:


> & ITV. This is now becoming a story in itself.




The ability of journalists to openly proclaim that other journalists must have been honest but their sources were lying never ceases to amaze me.  Jukes knows how that was reported initially, and how (probably) it would be now if video didn't exist of it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 9, 2019)

Those poor unfortunate notoriously pro-Tory experienced journalists, lied to by TWO people, what else could they have done but tweeted the lie out immediately without any source or checking?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

Desperate and shamefully showing her bias


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2019)

.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Desperate and shamefully showing her bias




I think they were saying that it was Kuenssberg herself who had resorted to bare faced lying, so it seems in this tweet she has inadvertently told the truth


----------



## MrSki (Dec 9, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Those poor unfortunate notoriously pro-Tory experienced journalists, lied to by TWO people, what else could they have done but tweeted the lie out immediately without any source or checking?


Maybe they should name the tory sources & out the liars. There is a petition on change.org to sack kuenssberg over this. Her unchecked quotes from senior tories might actually cause her a problem this time.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 9, 2019)

Name the Tory politician/official who told the journalists it was a punch.
Get it out there...or maybe Kuenssberg and Peston decided to put it out as a punch themselves.
If it is believed to be a punch after all this, what a pity the bloke didn't break the Tory jaw if the story becomes 'fact'.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Her unchecked quotes from senior tories might actually cause her a problem this time.


lol


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2019)

Got to wonder how many times they've reported 'unchecked' stuff in the past and haven't been caught out because there's no video. This would have been blanket news for the evening news tonight and the papers tomorrow if there hadn't have been a film. Or even if there had been a film and it was a little less clear what had happened - they'd have had fucking frame by frame analysis 'proving' he'd given him a slap.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2019)

Four of the most senior political journalists in the country repeated a lie from the Tories without 'checking' it was real. If one of them had slipped up and a poor phrasing of a tweet or whatever made it look more definitive than it actually was, you could maybe allow it - but four of them - within seconds of each other - shows that checking isn't part of the process, it isn't what they do. Their role is to megaphone tory press releases. 

And then here in the Graun story, they entirely miss half of the story - not just that the tories briefed something, but that their briefing was repeated verbatim with no caveats by the lobby. Kuensberg is even made to look like the person who nailed them on the lie. Incredible really. 

Tories forced into climbdown over claim aide was hit by Labour protester


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 9, 2019)

One thought that strikes me is now would be a good time to go round twatting tories in the face, it's only a small window but there is scope here


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> One thought that strikes me is now would be a good time to go round twatting tories in the face, it's only a small window but there is scope here


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2019)

The punch is one bit of this, the other bit of the story getting lost, also a lie, is that the labour party paid for cabs to rush people over there to do this.

---

On a different note , just reading this story about Boris Johnsons novel from 2004





Prime Minister Boris Johnson Used The N-Word In A 2004 Comic Novel

A comic novel by Boris Johnson, _Seventy-Two Virgins: A Comedy of Errors_, has been widely derided by critics for its racist caricatures and sexist depictions of women.

But one striking element has never been directly addressed, or maybe even noticed, since its release — the author’s repeated use of the n-word in reference to a black character.

The comic novel was published in 2004, when Johnson was the Tory MP for Henley, shadow minister for the arts, and editor of the conservative Spectator magazine.

The plot centres around a clumsy bicycle-riding Tory MP and recounts a fictional terrorist attack by “Islamofascists” in London.

The many racist caricatures and sexist descriptions in _Seventy-Two Virgins_ have already generated headlines. Among other issues, he refers to Jewish oligarchs controlling the media, mentions “hook nosed” Arabs, refers to a “half-caste” person, and even describes a woman as “a mega-titted six-footer”.

But the use of the n-word at the beginning of Johnson’s novel appears to have gone unnoticed.

Early in the novel — page 11, chapter 2 — Johnson’s third-person narrator introduces the reader to an African-born parking inspector named William Eric Kinloch Onyeama and describes his thoughts:

“The parkie considered. Many traffic wardens are traumatized by the verbals, as they are called, COON, NIGGER, MONKEY, APE.

“Those were some of the names Eric had been called, shorn of their participial expletives.”

This is the first of two uses when a woman pleads with the parking attendant not to give her a ticket:

“IS THIS YOUR IDEA OF POWER? WHY DON’T YOU GET A BETTER JOB? These were some of the questions he was asked.

*“Faced with such disgusting behaviour, some traffic wardens respond with a merciless taciturnity. The louder the rant of the traffic offenders, the more acute are the wardens’ feelings of pleasure that they, the stakeless, the outcasts, the niggers, are a valued part of the empire of law, and in a position to chastise the arrogance and selfishness of the indigenous people.”

----------------------
No surprises really , more surprised that editors at harper collins let this be published. The running on of "niggers" with "empire" is clearly his idea of poetry.  What a cunt.  Othering parking wardens against "the indigenous people" adds some context to yesterdays "[EU citizens] have treated the UK like ‘their own’ country for too long". remark
Sounds like there's plenty more offensive crap in that book too. 

I know theres so much dirt on him out there already and little seems to stick , but surely this one has a chance? *


----------



## MrSki (Dec 10, 2019)

Well the bots are out trying to make out the original story was faked.


----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Those poor unfortunate notoriously pro-Tory experienced journalists, lied to by TWO people, what else could they have done but tweeted the lie out immediately without any source or checking?



There is always more they could do. Like in Lauras case, reuse the word punch later.



> In response, the Health Secretary, Matt Hancock, was sent to the hospital in Leeds to meet the family, find out what had happened and try to smooth things over.
> 
> But he faced trouble too, as a small but very noisy group of protesters shouted at him and his team as they left the building.
> 
> The story, and the prime minister's weird and wooden response to it, provided the perfect chance for Labour to punch at one of the Conservatives' vulnerabilities, just when they were trying to make a big play for voters who have traditionally stuck with the Labour Party for generations.



Johnson's bad day shows election not over


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2019)

Boris Johnson takes private jet to fly 25 minutes, despite train taking just 53 minutes


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2019)

ska invita said:


> The punch is one bit of this, the other bit of the story getting lost, also a lie, is that the labour party paid for cabs to rush people over there to do this.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Don't know why something from 2004 would stick better than something from 2017 or 2018.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 10, 2019)

This guy seems to have his finger on the pulse.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 10, 2019)

His non reaction to that kid photo shows what a pychopath he is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2019)

Smangus said:


> His non reaction to that kid photo shows what a pychopath he is.


his entire life up to the present day confirms it


----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2019)

Emperors have new clothes, world kings have new pockets, bulging with (not very well) hidden realities and skeletons.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Well the bots are out trying to make out the original story was faked.



There was a guy on 5Live this morning who repeated this in the first person himself, including getting the hospital wrong!


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 10, 2019)

Reports that the Tory bot posts rubbishing the hospital photo very quickly found their way onto local news/chat Facebook pages for marginal seat towns and spread very quickly.  Strange that.
There is a book to be written on the disinformation and targeted propaganda elements of this election.


----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> There is a book to be written on the disinformation and targeted propaganda elements of this election.



I'll get a bot to write it, based off of already documented propaganda techniques of Bannon, Trump et al.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Reports that the Tory bot posts rubbishing the hospital photo very quickly found their way onto local news/chat Facebook pages for marginal seat towns and spread very quickly.  Strange that.
> There is a book to be written on the disinformation and targeted propaganda elements of this election.



Elsewhere much talk of pro-Labour content being removed outright or 'capped' by facebook so it can only reach a limited number of people. So several things that Labour supporters might think were game-changing moments could well have passed unnoticed outside their own SM bubble.

As for the notion that all these shenanigans (reports of which are as tainted with the stink of potential fake news as everything else) will somehow be exposed and put a stop to, _it's the government doing it._ There are no grown-ups who are going to step in and make everyone play fair.


----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> He looks rough. Eyes like two pissholes in the snow.
> 
> Is that what a winner looks like?



I believe Ministry sung about this.



> Just like a car crash
> Just like a knife
> My favorite weapon
> Is the look in your eyes
> ...





> Oh, you have empty eyes, yes
> Oh, you have empty eyes, yes
> Oh, you have empty eyes, yes
> Oh, you have empty eyes, yes
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2019)

The BBC covered that without doing the bots bit justice.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 10, 2019)

Hmmm.
Bots or no bots, hacks or no hacks?
The thick plottens.......
Woman whose account spread fake news about boy on hospital floor claims she was hacked


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 10, 2019)

wow.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

Odd that JCB (huge tory donor) are hosting this


----------



## MrSki (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Hmmm.
> Bots or no bots, hacks or no hacks?
> The thick plottens.......
> Woman whose account spread fake news about boy on hospital floor claims she was hacked


Strangely enough her son is Friends with Matt Hancock on Facebook.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2019)

You bullies STOP it now


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2019)

Unbelievable lack of self-awareness


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> You bullies STOP it now


You know who else they called indefatigable


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Boris Johnson tears into Jeremy Corbyn in frantic final election push  | Daily Mail Online


Johnson challenged over 'Brexit expletive'


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> You know who else they called indefatigable


it was saddam hussein who galloway described as indefatigable tbh


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Johnson challenged over 'Brexit expletive'



These days his pro-business credentials are beyond reproach, for he has been revealed to be a fridge magnate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2019)

elbows said:


> These days his pro-business credentials are beyond reproach, for he has been revealed to be a fridge magnate.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

elbows said:


> These days his pro-business credentials are beyond reproach, for he has been revealed to be a fridge magnate.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> it was saddam hussein who galloway described as indefatigable tbh


Ah bollocks


----------



## MrSki (Dec 11, 2019)

The BBC not covering a story that has gone international. Who would have thought it.


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2019)

If Corbyn wins tomorrow, will the last tory hiding in a fridge please turn out the light?


----------



## Poi E (Dec 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> You bullies STOP it now




Impartial, indefatigable, imperialist. Off we go now

"If you can keep your head..."

Cruel Britannia.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> You bullies STOP it now




jebus the guy is a twat

his show on channel 5 is pure proganda most days

self awareness is not his strong point


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2019)

I am humbled by the labour voters who voted for me and I'll never take your support for granted. Really.
well I didn't vote for you and you can fuck right off to the far side of fuck.
Now is the winter of our discontent.
I predict a riot.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2019)

If there's one positive to be drawn today, it's that I can now entertain myself by quoting Pickman's model being wrong, wrong and wrong again on this thread 



Pickman's model said:


> Before editor merged the Johnson threads there was one i posted saying bj would be out within four months. As you'd know I had said if you read the thread.





Pickman's model said:


> yeh as long as it's called 120 days of sod 'im: the brief and disastrous administration of boris johnson'





Pickman's model said:


> 119 days and the blond beast will be out





Pickman's model said:


> yeh my 120 days of sod 'im prediction looking rather threadbare, might just be 90





Pickman's model said:


> perhaps you should remind yourself of what i've been saying for a long time now, namely that the uk won't in fact leave the eu and i envisage this being resolved through some withdrawal of article 50, most likely following a general election.





Pickman's model said:


> boris johnson may be the one man in the country who can deliver a corbyn government.





Pickman's model said:


> the longer the blond beast is in office the higher the corbyn vote will be


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 13, 2019)

Get a life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2019)

teuchter said:


> If there's one positive to be drawn today, it's that I can now entertain myself by quoting Pickman's model being wrong, wrong and wrong again on this thread


Only someone as insecure as you would both tag and quote me to get my attention


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Only someone as insecure as you would both tag and quote me to get my attention



And guess what

It worked


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2019)

hash tag said:


> And guess what
> 
> It worked




Now let's see what his comment is on this disastrous failure of political acumen, or will he take refuge in some white goods somewhere?


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 13, 2019)

I wish there were an easy way to keep track of the number of Boris’s promises that get broken, but since they’re so numerous, my memory is not likely to be good enough.  I’m quite sure his _oh so sincerely_ delivered promise that he will repay the trust of voters will count for nothing in the end.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Now let's see what his comment is on this disastrous failure of political acumen, or will he take refuge in some white goods somewhere?


I at least take a chance and say what I think will happen. Sometimes I'm right and sometimes I'm wrong.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 13, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> I wish there were an easy way to keep track of the number of Boris’s promises that get broken, but since they’re so numerous, my memory is not likely to be good enough.


This could be of some assistance?


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2019)

Racist twat says: Let the Brexit healing begin, urges victorious PM


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Racist twat says: Let the Brexit healing begin, urges victorious PM


New pms always say something along these lines and then do something diametrically opposed to it


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 13, 2019)

well at least an anti Semite was not elected pm
oh wait


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2019)

"Where there is harmony, may we bring discord. Where there is truth, may we bring error. Where there is faith, may we bring doubt. And where there is hope, may we bring despair."


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 13, 2019)

2hats said:


> This could be of some assistance?



Perfect, thanks


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2019)

Definitely not looking forward to next year and the ones after that, either.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 13, 2019)

two sheds said:


> "Where there is harmony, may we bring discord. Where there is truth, may we bring error. Where there is faith, may we bring doubt. And where there is hope, may we bring despair."


It's like a fucking second coming. A second coming of Cunt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 13, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Definitely not looking forward to next year and the ones after that, either.


Or the next 5


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 13, 2019)

2hats said:


> This could be of some assistance?



That (the first few pages) was certainly an illuminating read !

What was it the late, great Dave Allen used to say ... ?
ah, yes, I remember now ...
"How do you tell if a politician is lying  ? ...
... His mouth is moving. "


----------



## existentialist (Dec 13, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Now let's see what his comment is on this disastrous failure of political acumen, or will he take refuge in some white goods somewhere?


I like the other teuchter better.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 13, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's like a fucking second coming. A second coming of Cunt.


"And, on the thirteenth day, the Cunt rose again"


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2019)

MP to mayor to PM

The man who would be king?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 13, 2019)

What was his majority in his constituency in the end?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 13, 2019)

S☼I said:


> What was his majority in his constituency in the end?



7,210


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's like a fucking second coming. A second coming of Cunt.



Which was the first? Thatcher, Major and Cameron have all won majorities in my lifetime.


----------



## Ming (Dec 13, 2019)

The fact he's said he wants to now 'concentrate' on the NHS and make it his 'top priority' makes me very nervous.


----------



## Tropi (Dec 14, 2019)

Ming said:


> The fact he's said he wants to now 'concentrate' on the NHS and make it his 'top priority' makes me very nervous.


Top priority for getting rid of.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 14, 2019)

Ming said:


> The fact he's said he wants to now 'concentrate' on the NHS and make it his 'top priority' makes me very nervous.


I always worry when politicians think they know anything about the NHS.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 14, 2019)

Just in case nobody else has done this yet...


----------



## extra dry (Dec 15, 2019)

Could the uk be the 3rd smallest island with 3 land and a sea border?

Will there be jam tomorrow?, look, look deeper into the fridge.


----------



## Spandex (Dec 16, 2019)

So, while Labour and the left are busy asking themselves where it all went wrong and what next, Johnson made his first two policy announcements yesterday. One sounds like something but is nothing; the other sounds like nothing but is something. 

First up he said he would write into law his promise to protect the NHS. This appears to be something in the Queen's Speech committing to increase spending on the NHS by £33.9 bn by 2023/24. Sounds great, but... spending isn't what the election argument was about; it was selling it to the US. Is this money to pay the extra cost of medicine after the US trade deal? Does this include the money for the extra 32,000/50,000 nurses and 5/20/40/whatever new hospitals? Excuse me if I still dont feel the NHS is safe.

Second, he's going to reorganize the Civil Service a bit. Who cares about that? New governments often rearrange Civil Service departments. Also, he'll make it easier to hire and fire senior civil servants so he can get the job done. The Times report he may abolish whole departments and replace them with 'outside experts'. This appears to amount to the wholesale politicisation of the Civil Service. That would be the biggest change to the CS since 1870. Sir Humphrey being obstructive? Sack him and replace him with Malcolm Tucker. The whole department telling you your policy is rubbish? Abolish it and get your favourite think tank to tell you what you want to hear. Now, there's a debate to be had whether a partisan civil service is a good idea - they do it like that in other countries. But at the moment it looks like being done on a whim by Dominic Cummings. 

With Labour and the left busy looking at themselves is anyone going to be scrutinising what Johnson's new government gets up to?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2019)

Boris certainly does seem to be amoral. Anyone have a reference to (as I recall) a Jeremy Hardy quote where he said he could see Boris herding people into a football stadium and machine gunning them? I may have made up the machine gunning but it was definitely along those lines.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Just in case nobody else has done this yet...


i hadn't realised what a state johnson's teeth were in before


----------



## maomao (Dec 19, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Boris certainly does seem to be amoral. Anyone have a reference to (as I recall) a Jeremy Hardy quote where he said he could see Boris herding people into a football stadium and machine gunning them? I may have made up the machine gunning but it was definitely along those lines.


Rugby stadiums. But yes to machine guns.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 19, 2019)

Spandex said:


> Second, he's going to reorganize the Civil Service a bit. Who cares about that? New governments often rearrange Civil Service departments. Also, he'll make it easier to hire and fire senior civil servants so he can get the job done. The Times report he may abolish whole departments and replace them with 'outside experts'. This appears to amount to the wholesale politicisation of the Civil Service. That would be the biggest change to the CS since 1870. Sir Humphrey being obstructive? Sack him and replace him with Malcolm Tucker. The whole department telling you your policy is rubbish? Abolish it and get your favourite think tank to tell you what you want to hear. Now, there's a debate to be had whether a partisan civil service is a good idea - they do it like that in other countries. But at the moment it looks like being done on a whim by Dominic Cummings.



Johnson's finally nailed the real problem with this country, namely that we don't piss away nearly enough money on carpetbagging consultants. 

That being said, we did have civil servants saying they would actively hinder a Corbyn government so maybe the status quo isn't great either.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2019)

maomao said:


> Rugby stadiums. But yes to machine guns.



And I see on a Mark Steel twitter thread someone said "remember Jeremy Hardy said Boris wouldn’t hesitate to round everyone up into a stadium and machine gun every one despite his silly mop top thing "


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2019)

Supposedly compulsory photo id was in the queens speech is that right?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 19, 2019)

yup here:

Boris Johnson to 'stop tens of thousands voting' by making photo ID mandatory by law at polling stations


----------



## ska invita (Dec 19, 2019)

I wonder how many over 65s have photo ID . Could backfire?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2019)

It's not polling stations where the fraud is.


----------



## treelover (Dec 19, 2019)

Spandex said:


> So, while Labour and the left are busy asking themselves where it all went wrong and what next, Johnson made his first two policy announcements yesterday. One sounds like something but is nothing; the other sounds like nothing but is something.
> 
> First up he said he would write into law his promise to protect the NHS. This appears to be something in the Queen's Speech committing to increase spending on the NHS by £33.9 bn by 2023/24. Sounds great, but... spending isn't what the election argument was about; it was selling it to the US. Is this money to pay the extra cost of medicine after the US trade deal? Does this include the money for the extra 32,000/50,000 nurses and 5/20/40/whatever new hospitals? Excuse me if I still dont feel the NHS is safe.
> 
> ...








John Mcdonnell hasnt give up


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's not polling stations where the fraud is.


Yeh look at the other end of the electoral system


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2019)

ska invita said:


> I wonder how many over 65s have photo ID . Could backfire?


My manager hasn't got photo id and isn't minded to get any, or he wasn't last month when we discussed this sort of thing


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2019)

ska invita said:


> I wonder how many over 65s have photo ID . Could backfire?



When we return to Blue Passports there will be no need for photo id because the bearers of said passports will be beyond reproach.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2019)

ska invita said:


> I wonder how many over 65s have photo ID . Could backfire?



Does a bus pass count?


----------



## Spandex (Dec 19, 2019)

teqniq said:


> yup here:
> 
> Boris Johnson to 'stop tens of thousands voting' by making photo ID mandatory by law at polling stations


Just wait til Johnson brings back electoral boundary reform. The only think stopping the Tories redrawing the boundaries to their advantage for the last 5 years - all in the name of making parliament more efficient, of course - is their lack of a majority...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2019)

two sheds said:


> Does a bus pass count?



I ask because a bus pass was one of my life's ambitions and it does have a photograph. Only thing I've got now with photo I think since my passport expired. I wonder how many tory voters will have bus pass though.


----------



## Spandex (Dec 19, 2019)

Spandex said:


> First up he said he would write into law his promise to protect the NHS. This appears to be something in the Queen's Speech committing to increase spending on the NHS by £33.9 bn by 2023/24. Sounds great, but... spending isn't what the election argument was about; it was selling it to the US. Is this money to pay the extra cost of medicine after the US trade deal? Does this include the money for the extra 32,000/50,000 nurses and 5/20/40/whatever new hospitals? Excuse me if I still dont feel the NHS is safe.


Update on this: it seems the £34 billion Johnson has promised to 'protect the NHS' was originally announced by PM May in June 2018 (link), so it isn't even new money.

There we go then, the NHS is safe, nothing to see here, stop looking, move along...


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2019)

It'll be spun as £34b more than if we'd kept to the first plan, to nuke every care facility in the country. See also: extra nurses.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2019)

Spandex said:


> Just wait til Johnson brings back electoral boundary reform. The only think stopping the Tories redrawing the boundaries to their advantage for the last 5 years - all in the name of making parliament more efficient, of course - is their lack of a majority...


Supposedly the boundary changes, had they already been implemented, would have given the Tories a 104 seat majority on this elections figures. I know the sum is not straight forward but that number would be up further were it not for the Brexit Party, who are now effectively folded in to the Tories. Then add in any other further advantages they can manipulate and entrench, like the compulsory voter ID and it looks all over. Endless Tory rule awaits.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Supposedly the boundary changes, had they already been implemented, would have given the Tories a 104 seat majority on this elections figures. I know the sum is not straight forward but that number would be up further were it not for the Brexit Party, who are now effectively folded in to the Tories. Then add in any other further advantages they can manipulate and entrench, like the compulsory voter ID and it looks all over. Endless Tory rule awaits.


You say that. But endless brexit awaits and I am not persuaded that voters who signed up to see brexit done in 2020 will be entirely understanding when the job isn't finished in 2024


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2019)

Do we still have the Fixed Term Parliament act, and does this mean our next election is in May 2024, December 2024, or May 2025?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Do we still have the Fixed Term Parliament act, and does this mean our next election is in May 2024, December 2024, or May 2025?


The ftpa will be scrapped by St Swithin's day


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Do we still have the Fixed Term Parliament act, and does this mean our next election is in May 2024, December 2024, or May 2025?


May 2025. First Thursday in May of the fifth year following the last election (or fourth year if election held before May). If the act stands of course


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You say that. But endless brexit awaits and I am not persuaded that voters who signed up to see brexit done in 2020 will be entirely understanding when the job isn't finished in 2024


If Brexit drags its an advantage for the Tories and no one else. They can call another Get Brexit Done election at will, once scrapping the fixed term act kicks in. The sooner they pass their Brexit and go on their rape and pillage sortie the better - thats all we have to look forward to, maximum damage that might lose them some favour and create some anger in reaction.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

ska invita said:


> If Brexit drags its an advantage for the Tories and no one else. They can call another Get Brexit Done election at will, once scrapping the fixed term act kicks in. The sooner they pass their Brexit and go on their rape and pillage sortie the better - thats all we have to look forward to, maximum damage that might lose them some favour and create some anger in reaction.


johnson's talking of a ten year plan, and i suspect he means to stick to that: so i think two parliaments rather than 2 and a bit or 3.

but tbh it's the difference between treading in dog shit and treading in fox shit.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You say that. But endless brexit awaits and I am not persuaded that voters who signed up to see brexit done in 2020 will be entirely understanding when the job isn't finished in 2024


They've already planned how to avoid that. Drop the word Brexit immediately after the withdrawal bill goes through and everything after that is "working out our future relationship with the EU".

They've shown that if you repeat "Get Brexit Done" or that the Labour Party was responsible for the global financial crisis enough times then people will fall for it. It'll be exactly the same with this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

tommers said:


> They've already planned how to avoid that. Drop the word Brexit immediately after the withdrawal bill goes through and everything after that is "working out our future relationship with the EU".
> 
> They've shown that if you repeat "Get Brexit Done" or that the Labour Party was responsible for the global financial crisis enough times then people will fall for it. It'll be exactly the same with this.


the government may drop it. i am not so sure everyone else will.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the government may drop it. i am not so sure everyone else will.


Remainers will still use it and they will be ridiculed as sad losers who can't accept that things have moved on - by the press, the government and every other fucker who voted for the cunts.

"Why are you always looking backwards? It's done now, we need to work together to get the country moving. Stop going on about it, I'm sick of talking about it."


Etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

tommers said:


> Remainers will still use it and they will be ridiculed as sad losers who can't accept that things have moved on - by the press, the government and every other fucker who voted for the cunts.
> 
> "Why are you always looking backwards? It's done now, we need to work together to get the country moving. Stop going on about it, I'm sick of talking about it."
> 
> ...


i think it's become such common currency that both leavers and remainers will continue using it. i may be wrong. time will tell.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson's talking of a ten year plan, and i suspect he means to stick to that: so i think two parliaments rather than 2 and a bit or 3.


Right now I cant see anything but Tory party majority wins for the forseeable. 2,3,4,5 terms, whatever. It will take a huge amount of work and culture change to alter that. Regards Labour, the idea you can put a new leader in and give it another shot seems way short off the mark. 

I appreciate the new Northern seats are on slim majorities but even Labs 40% popular vote of 2017 would've returned a working majority for the Tories with the boundary changes.

I'm not being fatalistic but I think this next five years is a paradigm shift of sorts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Right now I cant see anything but Tory party majority wins for the forseeable. 2,3,4,5 terms, whatever. It will take a huge amount of work and culture change to alter that. Regards Labour, the idea you can put a new leader in and give it another shot seems way short off the mark.
> 
> I appreciate the new Northern seats are on slim majorities but even Labs 40% popular vote of 2017 would've returned a working majority for the Tories with the boundary changes.
> 
> I'm not being fatalistic but I think this next five years is a paradigm shift of sorts.


a new labour leader by him- or herself will be just shit on a cake. the culture of the party has to change, from continuing the notion of the left reclaiming the party to going out to the people. not focus groups or anything like that, but respectful participation in local causes alongside the local community rather than substituting themselves for communities. not 'vote labour to get rid of the poll tax'. if they want power new relationships have to be forged to compensate for the weakening or destruction of old ones. but the lp is on a very sticky wicket tho and i don't know whether any of the potential leaders has the imagination to reinvent the party sufficiently to recapture voters' imagination.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> a new labour leader by him- or herself will be just shit on a cake. the culture of the party has to change, from continuing the notion of the left reclaiming the party to going out to the people. not focus groups or anything like that, but respectful participation in local causes alongside the local community rather than substituting themselves for communities. not 'vote labour to get rid of the poll tax'. if they want power new relationships have to be forged to compensate for the weakening or destruction of old ones. but the lp is on a very sticky wicket tho and i don't know whether any of the potential leaders has the imagination to reinvent the party sufficiently to recapture voters' imagination.


Yes. Totally agree.

I was thinking Labour MPs should basically not bother going to Westminster much, leave the Tories on their own in the chamber, Labour votes are insignificant anyway, and spend as much time in the constituencies doing meaningful local politics.... Which includes kicking CLPs into useful shape etc etc. The window is still open for Labour to be the veichle. 

I don't get the impression this current crop at the top has the imagination but they might yet be pushed towards it from below.


----------



## Spandex (Dec 20, 2019)

ska invita said:


> I was thinking Labour MPs should basically not bother going to Westminster much, leave the Tories on their own in the chamber, Labour votes are insignificant anyway, and spend as much time in the constituencies doing meaningful local politics.... Which includes kicking CLPs into useful shape etc etc. The window is still open for Labour to be the veichle.


That's a nice sentiment, but I don't know about it in practice. 

I used to know Claudia Webbe and I think keeping her locked up in Westminster far from the people of Leicester is probably best for the Labour party. I'm sure she's not the only MP that would do more harm than good if they actually engaged with the communities they represent.


----------



## Dawn Crescendo (Dec 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> a new labour leader by him- or herself will be just shit on a cake. the culture of the party has to change, from continuing the notion of the left reclaiming the party to going out to the people. not focus groups or anything like that, but respectful participation in local causes alongside the local community rather than substituting themselves for communities. not 'vote labour to get rid of the poll tax'. if they want power new relationships have to be forged to compensate for the weakening or destruction of old ones. but the lp is on a very sticky wicket tho and i don't know whether any of the potential leaders has the imagination to reinvent the party sufficiently to recapture voters' imagination.


A harsh truth about many of the party activists is that they are for more interested in protesting and demonstrating and have no interest in the party getting back in power. My underlying beliefs are somewhere left of Dennis Skinner and Tony Benn but in practical terms you could not win an election with hard left policies, you need to offer policies that people will vote for. Regardless of whether New Labour was just being better at Tory policies than the Tories are I do know that I personally was much better off under New Labour than I have been under the Tories.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 20, 2019)

Dawn Crescendo said:


> A harsh truth about many of the party activists is that they are for more interested in protesting and demonstrating and have no interest in the party getting back in power. My underlying beliefs are somewhere left of Dennis Skinner and Tony Benn but in practical terms you could not win an election with hard left policies, you need to offer policies that people will vote for. Regardless of whether New Labour was just being better at Tory policies than the Tories are I do know that I personally was much better off under New Labour than I have been under the Tories.


And your evidence for party activists not wanting the party to win is what, exactly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

Dawn Crescendo said:


> A harsh truth about many of the party activists is that they are for more interested in protesting and demonstrating and have no interest in the party getting back in power. My underlying beliefs are somewhere left of Dennis Skinner and Tony Benn but in practical terms you could not win an election with hard left policies, you need to offer policies that people will vote for. Regardless of whether New Labour was just being better at Tory policies than the Tories are I do know that I personally was much better off under New Labour than I have been under the Tories.


active labour party members of my acquaintance seem quite keen on seeing labour forming a government.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2019)

'Policies people will vote for' appears to be 'Get Brexit Done' at the moment doesn't it. Maybe they should have just gone for that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 20, 2019)

maomao said:


> May 2025. First Thursday in May of the fifth year following the last election (or fourth year if election held before May). If the act stands of course


Fuck. So it's not five years. It's five and a half years.


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2019)

Was speaking to my old Tory friend in the sauna this morning. He's not happy about the size of his majority. Voted for the cunt but would have preferred him a little more restrained.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2019)

maomao said:


> May 2025. First Thursday in May of the fifth year following the last election (or fourth year if election held before May). If the act stands of course





littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck. So it's not five years. It's five and a half years.




This makes it May 2024. You fuckers can’t count.


----------



## maomao (Dec 20, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> This makes it May 2024. You fuckers can’t count.



I keep thinking it's 2020 already. So I can count but I don't know what fucking year it is.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 20, 2019)

I just can't count. 

On the upside, it's four and a half years.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 20, 2019)

Amazing all these people with "underlying" socialist beliefs that cross picket lines, support privatisations, support cuts to public services. Maybe it's not your views in your bedroom or the ballot office that count but rather your actions.


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2019)

I didn't know about Billy Bragg's role in building Johnson's brand back in 2000. New Labour hubris writ large. 



Spoiler


----------



## MrSki (Dec 22, 2019)

Not being a German speaker I am not exactly sure what is being said in this cartoon. (Translations welcome from thoses that are) but this from German media does seem to imply that Johnson is following in Nazi footsteps (or have  I read it wrong?)


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2019)

Do you want a TOTAL BREXIT

Democracy is the enemy of the people

I think (I'm better with Dutch)


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 22, 2019)

Johnson is saying "Do you want total brexit?"
The banner says "Democracy is the enemy of the people".

Too slow


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2019)

not a great expert in german, but "wollt ihr den totalen brexit" translates as "do you want total brexit?"

the context of the quote is possibly more relevant than the words - "wollt ihr den totalen krieg" (do you want total war?) was part of a speech made by joseph goebbels in 1943 

"demokratie ist der feind des volkes" translates as "democracy is the enemy of the people" - i can't find a context for that


----------



## Ming (Dec 22, 2019)

I wonder if joe public still think De Pfeffel’s a cuddly fop? I mean ‘Boris’ is a creation for the media. Apparently his family and friends call him by his first name ‘Alex’.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2019)

'Alex' is literal translation of 'Adolf' though

allegedly


----------



## Ming (Dec 22, 2019)

two sheds said:


> 'Alex' is literal translation of 'Adolf' though
> 
> allegedly


I know it’s not the done thing to toss around ‘your a fucking nazi/fascist’ but it’s a road to these types of politics. And i feel the car’s on the road and accelerating towards these things. The US has camps for ‘the other’ (desperate migrants fleeing from the results of US proxy wars in Central America) already. I work with people (other nurses ) from El Salvador and Guatemala. I’ve heard tales of heading north, settling in Compton, racism, being shot at (in LA) for being from these places. It’s depressing hearing first hand stuff from people you like and respect who’ve had your back in tough situations.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 22, 2019)

It's the same as with trump. We're at the same level of degredation that the US was at with the election of trump. An open racist advocating racist things while claiming not to be racist. And being elected. 

I'm not surprised other countries are drawing fascist parallels. Why not?

Trump. Bolsonaro. Johnson. That's the UK govt level now


----------



## Ming (Dec 22, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's the same as with trump. We're at the same level of degredation that the US was at with the election of trump. An open racist advocating racist things while claiming not to be racist. And being elected.
> 
> I'm not surprised other countries are drawing fascist parallels. Why not?
> 
> Trump. Bolsonaro. Johnson. That's the UK govt level now


It's definitely on the rise isn't it? And it's definitely being coordinated internationally. These things don't happen by accident. History repeating itself.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 22, 2019)

What is happening internationally is the collapse of the centre, of the socially and economically liberal form of capitalism that has been completely dominant for circa forty years. There is no secret cabal in a mountain lair plotting it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2019)

MrSki said:


> Not being a German speaker I am not exactly sure what is being said in this cartoon. (Translations welcome from thoses that are) but this from German media does seem to imply that Johnson is following in Nazi footsteps (or have  I read it wrong?)



Not sure it's in great taste for the Germans to be making these kind of jokes tbh.

And I use 'joke' in the broadest possible sense.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2019)

Ming said:


> It's definitely on the rise isn't it? And it's definitely being coordinated internationally. These things don't happen by accident. History repeating itself.


Excellent 'loonery


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's the same as with trump. We're at the same level of degredation that the US was at with the election of trump. An open racist advocating racist things while claiming not to be racist. And being elected.
> 
> I'm not surprised other countries are drawing fascist parallels. Why not?
> 
> Trump. Bolsonaro. Johnson. That's the UK govt level now


The same level of degradation. Right. So Corbyn won the popular vote?


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not sure it's in great taste for the Germans to be making these kind of jokes tbh.
> 
> And I use 'joke' in the broadest possible sense.



My limited understanding is that the Germans do feel a sense of collective shame, if that's the right word, for their early 20th century history. Them using its imagery in a cartoon is a powerful statement.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 23, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Not sure it's in great taste for the Germans to be making these kind of jokes tbh.
> 
> And I use 'joke' in the broadest possible sense.


Ve haff seen this movie before.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2020)

A flavour of what's to come from The Peoples Prime Minister:

 "Sajid Javid, UK chancellor, is set to attend the World Economic Forum in Davos this month, in spite of an apparent ban by Boris Johnson on ministers attending the “champagne” event with the global elite. Mr Johnson’s allies had said before Christmas that ministers would not attend the event in the Swiss Alps, arguing that it was at odds with the priorities of the prime minister as leader of a “people’s government”. One senior Tory figure said: “Our focus is on delivering for the people, not champagne with billionaires.”

...

They're really going to try and play that card. Expect a lot of symbolic spending announcements too. The hypocrisy is going to be unbearable.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2020)

The brothers gonna work it out 








						Boris Johnson: Replace Iran nuclear plan with 'Trump deal', says PM
					

The PM says he wants to work with the US and others on a new plan to stop Iran getting nuclear weapons.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2020)

hash tag said:


> The brothers gonna work it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tbh i think that ship has sailed.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2020)

Sadly, not to China.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Sadly, not to China.


cryptic


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2020)

and "topical" on several levels ....however you take it isn't it just shit and stinks twice as much


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2020)

I'll need to take some hits from the big ben bong if this bell-end gets his clapper funded by the crowd.









						Big Ben: Public can fund Brexit day bongs, says PM
					

Boris Johnson said it would cost £500,000 for the famous bell to chime, but crowdfunding is an option.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm sure Nige is on it. His party in Parliament Square will be nothing without the bong.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 14, 2020)

elbows said:


> I'll need to take some hits from the big ben bong if this bell-end gets his clapper funded by the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could we crowdfund a civil war?
£100 gets you an early bird rope and lamppost.


----------



## Poi E (Jan 14, 2020)

BBC on Johnson this morning:

"He said social care solutions involve moral and social issues, including whether taxpayers should be paying for people who might be able to afford their own care. Interestingly, he pledged that people will not have to sell their home to pay for their care."

Ignore the last bit which will be broken. Just placing the idea of means testing into the public sphere. Framed as a moral or social issue, not financial. Hardly noted by commentators. Time to bleed the middle classes now there's a good working class vote behind them. Well, the ones not rich enough to hide assets.


----------



## treelover (Jan 14, 2020)

Just seen this, yet another back track, a very very serious one, goodness knows how the poor and vunerable are going to fare next number of years.

having said that its crazy many people including activists don't seem to be aware disabled and sick people have been paying huge amounts towards their social care back to councils for many years, my friend, a pensioner pay over 140 pounds a week back to social services.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 14, 2020)

treelover said:


> Just seen this, yet another back track, a very very serious one, goodness knows how the poor and vunerable are going to fare next number of years.
> 
> having said that its crazy many people including activists don't seem to be aware disabled and sick people have been paying huge amounts towards their social care back to councils for many years, my friend, a pensioner pay over 140 pounds a week back to social services.



It's because all the focus is on the NHS. Private sector has been blessing us dry, abusing the staff, and getting rich off the backs of all of us for 20 plus years. Fuckers.

People don't see it. There are activists working against it, but we've largely been abandoned by most people that would be able to make it a bigger issue nationally.


----------



## gosub (Jan 14, 2020)

I quite like Dan Walker, his Olympic coverage from Rio was quite entertaining, don't follow football so can't tell if he's good at presenting that, but in terms of the first Prime Minister interview since the election.... Accountability 0. Soft Pedal 1


----------



## Poi E (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah but this is the BBC who are expected to chew the food before vomiting it into the mouth of some fuckwit from the state.


----------



## gosub (Jan 16, 2020)

Battle for Big Ben to bong on Brexit descends into farce after six-figure sum donated by Brexiteers cannot be used
					

The battle for Big Ben to bong on Brexit night has descended into farce after it emerged that a six-figure sum donated by Brexiteers cannot be used to fund the chiming of Parliament's Great Bell.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

A nice defeat for the twat



> Peers have inflicted a first defeat on Boris Johnson by voting for EU citizens to be given physical proof of their right to stay in the UK after Brexit, to prevent “another Windrush”.
> 
> The House of Lords rejected ministers’ pleas that the move would amount to “ID card creep” – insisting it was necessary to guard against discrimination by employers, landlords and the state.
> 
> ...





> It means Conservative MPs will almost certainly be whipped to overturn the Lords defeat next week, as the Bill is rushed through for Brexit Day on 31 January.
> 
> Angela Smith, the Labour leader, urged the prime minister to listen to the argument, saying: “I hope the prime minister and his colleagues will not think that they can get every detail of every bill right first time, and recognise that the second chamber is useful.
> 
> “A large Commons majority means the government is guaranteed to get its legislation through but it would be supremely arrogant to dismiss all scrutiny.”











						Boris Johnson defeated in House of Lords as peers vote for EU citizens to be given physical proof of right to stay in UK after Brexit
					

EU residents fear discrimination by employers, landlords and the state - 'another Windrush' - without documents making clear their rights




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2020)

editor said:


> A nice defeat for the twat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny how when Labour tried it on back in the day, he was all against ID cards. Now he's all about creating a "show your papers" culture.

Fucking dickhead.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2020)

Do we include stuff about his family in here now that his father is in on the act?
Also, as he is now PM, is this not worthy of a sticky?








						Boris Johnson's father spoke to Chinese ambassador about coronavirus
					

Stanley Johnson accidentally reveals Chinese concerns about lack of a support message from the PM.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2020)

Cunt









						Boris Johnson says deportation of dozens of Caribbean nationals must go ahead
					

Commons hears evidence that Home Office claim all those to be sent to Jamaica are ‘serious criminals’ is untrue




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2020)

I saw that deportation thing a minute ago. Just how many shitty shit things can Johnson do? How many things can you really take him
to task over in one go. Just unbelievable


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2020)

editor said:


> A nice defeat for the twat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


conservative mps should be regularly whipped, unless they enjoy it


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2020)

I suspect now Johnson is in charge they are whipped within an inch of their lives and if they are non compliant
they are out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I saw that deportation thing a minute ago. Just how many shitty shit things can Johnson do?


more than we can possibly imagine


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2020)

has that report on russian interference in uk politics been published yet?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2020)

FUCK Johnson


----------



## 8ball (Feb 6, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Funny how when Labour tried it on back in the day, he was all against ID cards. Now he's all about creating a "show your papers" culture.
> 
> Fucking dickhead.



The day I start even considering believing anything he says will be the day they confirm they have found his body in a ditch.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> The day I start even considering believing anything he says will be the day they confirm they have found his body in a ditch.



Or a fridge on highest mark


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 6, 2020)

editor said:


> A nice defeat for the twat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whilst for the life of me I cannot see why there aren't physical documents ,as they would in any case be linked to the digital ones and easy to check, I'm always uneasy about a non elected second house  dictating to an elected one and always have been.


----------



## Arbeter Fraynd (Feb 10, 2020)

His latest brilliant idea - spend 20 billion quid building a bridge between two countries that won't be part of Britain by the time the bridge is actually built


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 10, 2020)

The twat seems to have a thing about bridges. Probably spent time playing with lego whilst pissing himself when nanny wasn't watching.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 10, 2020)

I think he saw how much cash his mates raked in with the garden bridge and fancies another raid on the public purse, but this time really going for broke with a twenty mile effort, gotta be a billion in consultancy at least...


----------



## not a trot (Feb 10, 2020)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> His latest brilliant idea - spend 20 billion quid building a bridge between two countries that won't be part of Britain by the time the bridge is actually built




Someone from the MOD needs to have a word with him about all the munitions we've been dumping there since WW2.


----------



## Poot (Feb 10, 2020)

I haven't read about it because it's a shit idea. And I don't know Northern Ireland at all. But please tell me he's not trying to link it to the Mull of Kintyre


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Someone from the MOD needs to have a word with him about all the munitions we've been dumping there since WW2.


let's do better than that, send the spaffing twat down there and detonate it all


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2020)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> His latest brilliant idea - spend 20 billion quid building a bridge between two countries that won't be part of Britain by the time the bridge is actually built


he should be concentrating on the grytviken - buenos aires friendship bridge


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2020)

so should all the little johnsons and the hordes of rees-moggs


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 10, 2020)

We're going to be getting a lot more of this imaginary bollocks in the near future and, apart from the fact that all of it will cost _some_ money, at least one of them will be seriously started. Which will it be? "Rabbit the size of Wales that eats terrorists"? "Help the North by building a trampoline* network to let people bounce to work"? "Feed the poor with nutritious blockchains"? "Giant eyebrow in Trafalgar Square to bring the nation together"?

* non-feral


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> We're going to be getting a lot more of this imaginary bollocks in the near future and, apart from the fact that all of it will cost _some_ money, at least one of them will be seriously started. Which will it be? "Rabbit the size of Wales that eats terrorists"? "Help the North by building a trampoline* network to let people bounce to work"? "Feed the poor with nutritious blockchains"? "Giant eyebrow in Trafalgar Square to bring the nation together"?
> 
> * non-feral



Garden Bridge; £53,000,000.00 of public money lined pockets of those involved. Since the Tories have flogged everything of worth, this is the new way to transfer money from the masses to the few.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 10, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Garden Bridge; £53,000,000.00 of public money lined pockets of those involved. Since the Tories have flogged everything of worth, this is the new way to transfer money from the masses to the few.


It's been happening for as long as we've had corrupt politicians, just maybe not so blatantly.


----------



## hot air baboon (Feb 13, 2020)

hey to all you haters on here - our man's the 5th most popular foreign leader in Bulgaria


----------



## kabbes (Feb 13, 2020)

Which column are we reading?  Because if its the bold one for 2019 then I think he's 9th, on -19.  By contrast, the Pope has +56 and Putin has +34 -- what a pair!  By contrast, even Trump is only on -25 whilst Merkel and Macron are roughly neutral.  

Boris appears less popular than Mohammed bin Salman Al Saud and only marginally more popular than Hassan Rouhani.


----------



## hot air baboon (Feb 13, 2020)

I was just looking at the pictures !


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2020)

Sorry its Paul Staines site but this :What Boris Believes About IQ - Guido Fawkes


Utter numpty, there are a lot of problems with IQ but attacking normal distribution and standard distribution in the name of inequality isn't one of them


----------



## kabbes (Feb 17, 2020)

IQ is famously a very poor predictor of success other than to be a cliff-edge — namely, your chances are low if it’s below a certain key level.  It isn’t even good at predicting academic success, let alone career or social success.


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2020)

kabbes said:


> IQ is famously a very poor predictor of success other than to be a cliff-edge — namely, your chances are low if it’s below a certain key level.  It isn’t even good at predicting academic success, let alone career or social success.


That's another argument, the one he's having is pulling standard deviation points and banging on about inequality... Which shows he understands neither stats nor IQ - He's using one of the things that sets reliability (not validity) and normal distribution SD..


----------



## treelover (Feb 17, 2020)

Severe flood warnings remain as Johnson's response is criticised
					

Labour says PM’s decision not to visit flood sites or call Cobra meeting is ‘a disgrace’




					www.theguardian.com
				





Johnson the great patriot, not even going to visit people in their hour of need

yes, I know, but still


----------



## tim (Feb 17, 2020)

treelover said:


> Severe flood warnings remain as Johnson's response is criticised
> 
> 
> Labour says PM’s decision not to visit flood sites or call Cobra meeting is ‘a disgrace’
> ...


 

At the moment, he's not doing anything, is he? Not going to the floods; not commenting on this racist advisor. He's also just lost his Chancellor. 

Perhaps, he's having an emotional crisis like the one he seemed to be having before the election was called, remember that picture of him slumped in the park being comforted by Kunsberg. I also wonder how happy the rest of his Cabinet are with him. Grant Shapps will seem very weak if Sabinsky stays on after his comments on Sunday. 

It will be interesting to see what sort of condition he's in at PMQs


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 17, 2020)

treelover said:


> Severe flood warnings remain as Johnson's response is criticised
> 
> 
> Labour says PM’s decision not to visit flood sites or call Cobra meeting is ‘a disgrace’
> ...


I'd consider myself quite fortunate if the cunt stayed away.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'd consider myself quite fortunate if the cunt stayed away.



I'd consider it fortunate if the cunt went there and got swept away never to be seen again.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 17, 2020)

tim said:


> At the moment, he's not doing anything, is he? Not going to the floods; not commenting on this racist advisor. He's also just lost his Chancellor.



He's always been well known for being workshy. Remains to be seen whether this is actually a bad thing, as anything he actually does is only likely to make matters worse.

I'm always impressed by the professionalism, competence and work ethic shown by people who do the actual work on the ground dealing with things like floods. Knowing how disruptive Boris Johnson media junkets have been in hospitals etc, I'm more than happy for him to stay the fuck out of the way now.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 17, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's always been well known for being workshy. Remains to be seen whether this is actually a bad thing, as anything he actually does is only likely to make matters worse.


Also, Johnson's advisers have realised it's better for him to be thought of as an idiot rather than turn up in person and prove it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 17, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Also, Johnson's advisers have realised it's better for him to be thought of as an idiot rather than turn up in person and prove it.


Perhaps 'idiot' isn't the word I was looking for there.

Cunt. That's a much better description.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 18, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Also, Johnson's advisers have realised it's better for him to be thought of as an idiot rather than turn up in person and prove it.


Think it's more likely to be about him not being arsed. Let's not attribute cleverness without evidence.


----------



## gosub (Feb 18, 2020)

treelover said:


> Severe flood warnings remain as Johnson's response is criticised
> 
> 
> Labour says PM’s decision not to visit flood sites or call Cobra meeting is ‘a disgrace’
> ...


 Notice that Moses bloke didn't bother standing for election


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks like Boris is looking to privatise Channel 4.









						Boris Johnson 'has confirmed plan to sell off Channel 4'
					

Boris Johnson has been refusing to appear on the channel since its head of news said he was a 'proven liar'. He was also replaced by an ice sculpture on its climate change debate last year.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Maybe not surprising when Channel 4’s boss came out with this beauty.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 24, 2020)

Sigh... fuck off (again).


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 24, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Maybe not surprising when Channel 4’s boss came out with this beauty.



She’s 100% correct. The British public - the boomers at least - are mostly thick, racist fucking wankers who’d believe that their arses were their elbows if the Murdoch/Rothermere thugs told them so.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh for fuck sake. Two cheeks of the same arse.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 25, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Oh for fuck sake. Two cheeks of the same arse.



Feeling optimistic after you got a 6th recruit for your anarcho-anarchist group last week are you?


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 25, 2020)

At least I don't post like the worst kind of liberal.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 25, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Looks like Boris is looking to privatise Channel 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Boris" plus link to the DM plus support for privatisation.

Hmmm.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 25, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Feeling optimistic after you got a 6th recruit for your anarcho-anarchist group last week are you?


Did you have to work at being this much of a prick or did it just come naturally?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 25, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Looks like Boris is looking to privatise Channel 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tbf you do prove her point.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 25, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Did you have to work at being this much of a prick or did it just come naturally?



It’s fairly effortless tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 25, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> It’s fairly effortless tbh.


I must admit that yes, you do it with a flair and panache that does make it look very natural...


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> She’s 100% correct. The British public - the boomers at least - are mostly thick, racist fucking wankers who’d believe that their arses were their elbows if the Murdoch/Rothermere thugs told them so.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 25, 2020)

Marty1 said:


>


Stop doing that! You'll end up with a flat, squishy...oh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Stop doing that! You'll end up with a flat, squishy...oh.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 25, 2020)

I suppose our exalted PM has discovered he needs to sell off some more of the silver to either pay for brexit or give more tax rebates to his already very rich cronies.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 28, 2020)

78 days down and we're 2 horses in.
Just the inevitable Black as the shelves empty, then Red.
_Gets things done.

_


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> 78 days down and we're 2 horses in.
> Just the inevitable Black as the shelves empty, then Red.
> _Gets things done.
> 
> View attachment 200079_


It's as tho he hadn't been pm since july


----------



## brogdale (Feb 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It's as tho he hadn't been pm since july


Johnson II


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Johnson II


Boris the spider


----------



## brogdale (Feb 28, 2020)

(semi) seriously, though...Johnson II seems to be getting a bit (to partially "quote" Macmillan) _Eventsy_


----------



## T & P (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh fuck, he's going to be a daddy.... And wedding bells in the summer to lift the country's spirits 









						Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds engaged and expecting baby
					

Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds, who says she feels "blessed", are expecting the baby this summer.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oh fuck, he's going to be a daddy.... And wedding bells in the summer to lift the country's spirits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Withdrawal agreement fails.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 29, 2020)

We can only imagine how magical the proposal was.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 29, 2020)

I reckon we should run a sweepstake on how many names they'll give the offspring, I reckon seven


----------



## MrSki (Feb 29, 2020)

I doubt he will take his paternity leave.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oh fuck, he's going to be a daddy.... And wedding bells in the summer to lift the country's spirits
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we finally found out what the row was about.

Wonder if his other kids will get an invite.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 29, 2020)

Something ordinary-ish - posh - posh - posh - latin - posh - Johnson


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I reckon we should run a sweepstake on how many names they'll give the offspring, I reckon seven


Surely the 16th sprog gets 16 names, no?


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Johnson II


The Johnsoning


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Surely the 16th sprog gets 16 names, no?



Teenth Bartholemew Johnson


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

Priti if it's a lovely little girl?


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 29, 2020)

Just hope the sprog gets the mother's looks...


----------



## PD58 (Feb 29, 2020)

Jeff Robinson said:


> She’s 100% correct. The British public - the boomers at least - are mostly thick, racist fucking wankers who’d believe that their arses were their elbows if the Murdoch/Rothermere thugs told them so.



Just for the record - the full quote 

And forget the idea that the public can judge what is true. We showed 1,700 people six stories and asked them to judge which were true and which false.
Only 4% of people got all the answers right. And why should they? They are not in a position to research the truth of stories. That’s what journalists are there for.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Surely the 16th sprog gets 16 names, no?


One, hexadecimus or, if a girl, hexadecima


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 200157
> 
> We can only imagine how magical the proposal was.


Black magical


----------



## MrSki (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Feb 29, 2020)

Watford fans are over the moon. 2 up against Liverpool. 

Baby. What fucking baby ?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 29, 2020)

This was no secret was it? I'm sure those reports last week that she'd given him a shiner for cheating on her mentioned her being preggers


----------



## MrSki (Feb 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Priti if it's a lovely little girl?


Priti useful distraction.*

*Nicked from twitter.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyone know what 1. is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Anyone know what 1. is?



Someone suspects him of saying something true


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 29, 2020)

Heard about this a week or two ago.
I’m going for Vladimir Ernesto Ulyanov  maybe Fidel Fitzroy McLean .


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 29, 2020)

friedaweed said:


> How did he end up becoming Mayor of London. Did you guys all get pissed and vote for him for a giggle


A 4 month smear campaign by the Boris Johnson fan club at the Evening Standard played a huge part


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> One, hexadecimus or, if a girl, hexadecima


Naah, Sixtunth


----------



## dweller (Feb 29, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Anyone know what 1. is?




1. is the Priti Patel / Rutnam story


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> Naah, Sixtunth


Or louis/e


----------



## brogdale (Feb 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Or louis/e


Leroy


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Leroy


Did anyone ever describe a weight of hash as a Leroy in the same way an eighth could be a Henry and a 16th a Louis?


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 29, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Anyone know what 1. is?




They've invented fridges with glass doors and internal voice link


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 1, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I reckon we should run a sweepstake on how many names they'll give the offspring, I reckon seven



I reckon six: Alfie George Heliogabalus Enoch St. Tropez de Pfeffel Johnson-Symonds.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i hadn't realised what a state johnson's teeth were in before





Puddy_Tat said:


> "demokratie ist der feind des volkes" translates as "democracy is the enemy of the people" - i can't find a context for that


At a guess, a reference tothe infamous Daily Mail headline, which labelled judges as "enemies of the People', which in turn was reminiscent of headlines which used to appear in Der Volkischer Beobachter


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I reckon six: Alfie George Heliogabalus Enoch St. Tropez de Pfeffel Johnson-Symonds.


Or just Damien.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Also, Johnson's advisers have realised it's better for him to be thought of as an idiot rather than turn up in person and prove it.


Sadly, he's not an idiot - I've met him enough times to know he is far from that.
He is, instead, a complete and utter scumbag, a man completely devoid of any principles or conscience


----------



## Poot (Mar 1, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> I reckon six: Alfie George Heliogabalus Enoch St. Tropez de Pfeffel Johnson-Symonds.


You're probably right. I wonder what she'll shorten it to. 

Also I reckon there might be two de Pfeffels in there. Names, I mean, not twins


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oh fuck, he's going to be a daddy.... And wedding bells in the summer to lift the country's spirits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drawing a positive from this -it will make it even more difficult for him to remember how many children he has actually fathered!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2020)

Poot said:


> You're probably right. I wonder what she'll shorten it to.



Damien


----------



## A380 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Poot (Mar 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 200203


And, bonus, during the next clusterfuck he can divorce her to distract attention. It's a brilliant plan all round, really.


----------



## A380 (Mar 1, 2020)

Poot said:


> And, bonus, during the next clusterfuck he can divorce her to distract attention. It's a brilliant plan all round, really.



Not quite the next step, they will, obvs, get a nanny and he’ll have to shag her and get her pregnant first.


----------



## Poot (Mar 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> Not quite the next step, they will, obvs, get a nanny and he’ll have to shag her and get her pregnant first.


Great. That's ruined lunch.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't see how the Patel story is a bad story for them. It's playing very well with their fan base. Everyone loves a bully till it ends badly.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 1, 2020)

I thought the story they were trying to bury with this was more likely to be the one about Nazanin Zaghari Ratcliffe having Coronavirus.


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

weepiper said:


> I thought the story they were trying to bury with this was more likely to be the one about Nazanin Zaghari Ratcliffe having Coronavirus.


Think that's another story that while it appears disgusting to anyone with a brain or heart speaks to Boris' racist base who don't really consider foreign born people British ever.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 1, 2020)

maomao said:


> Think that's another story that while it appears disgusting to anyone with a brain or heart speaks to Boris' racist base who don't really consider foreign born people British ever.


Would that be the same Boris as the Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson who was born in NY, USA?


----------



## maomao (Mar 1, 2020)

2hats said:


> Would that be the same Boris as the Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson who was born in NY, USA?


Yeah, you know how racism works right?


----------



## A380 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2020)

Still he makes sure his bog roll arrives safely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Still he makes sure his bog roll arrives safely.


An armed cop carries it to prevent the chancellor grabbing it


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 4, 2020)

pinkmonkey said:


> Naah, Sixtunth


Or Twelfty


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 6, 2020)

Bring back MAC


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 7, 2020)

Lol sounds like something you might find in workers girder


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 7, 2020)

SpineyNorman said:


> Lol sounds like something you might find in workers girder



Also what is most offensive is that if the tunnels at newport are the dragons nostrils then anglesey is the end of its tail and north east wales is in the vicinity of its arsehole


----------



## phillm (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 9, 2020)

phillm said:


>



It's the second glance that's priceless!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2020)

A dog is just for Christmas  
The happy couple get a charming little dog for Christmas, not it is a rescue dog. Well, its a fucking rescue dog again, abandoned because the baby comes along


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Bring back MAC
> 
> View attachment 200850


let's bring back the vickers

troops in coronavirus protective gear take aim at johnson


----------



## oryx (Mar 11, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A dog is just for Christmas
> The happy couple get a charming little dog for Christmas, not it is a rescue dog. Well, its a fucking rescue dog again, abandoned because the baby comes along


Blimey, is that what they've done?

Must be even bigger cunts than I thought they were.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 11, 2020)

oryx said:


> Blimey, is that what they've done?
> 
> Must be even bigger cunts than I thought they were.


She's denying it on twatter as BS.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 11, 2020)

I see that's from the times.
if true, I'm furious.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 11, 2020)

Having a hunting dog around a newborn baby is a recipe for death by dog attack  

totally irresponsible they need to put that baby down


----------



## stavros (Mar 11, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I see that's from the times.
> if true, I'm furious.



No doubt Number Ten will put sanctions against the paper's reporters and its proprietor.


----------



## A380 (Mar 13, 2020)

phillm said:


>



Stuff like this makes it hard for me to cling to my uncompromising republicanism.


----------



## Combustible (Mar 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> totally irresponsible they need to put that baby down



You are not usually allowed to put down 55 year olds, but hopefully they will make an exception.


----------



## Raheem (Mar 14, 2020)

A380 said:


> Stuff like this makes it hard for me to cling to my uncompromising republicanism.


Yeah, I guess Harry and Meg make compromising republicanism look a bit glamorous.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2020)

This dates from just before the GE:


----------



## likesfish (Mar 16, 2020)

Well Boris's Churchill moment has arrived.
 Unfortunately don't think he's up to the job.
  Unlike 1940 and the Luftwaffe corvus 19 isn't stumbling into a very well prepared trap.


----------



## Quote (Mar 16, 2020)

Feels like there’s a massive vacuum where some actual leadership should be. If we’re going with an approach that’s totally contradictory to the one everyone else seems to be using he could at least step forward and tell the country why and on what evidence he’s making this call - rather than leaking shit to Peston via the backdoor and sending out the junior ministers to float a load of measures that _might_ be introduced.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 17, 2020)

He is a complete twat.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 17, 2020)

Quote said:


> Feels like there’s a massive vacuum where some actual leadership should be.


I've been thinking about this in relation to recent events, and how the notion of 'leadership' seems to have mutated and/or vanished at the upper reaches of our institutions.

I'm not scholarly enough to know if it was really ever there, but more than ever it feels like we have people who know how to get to the top, but don't know how to lead.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 17, 2020)

This really isn't what he thought he'd signed up for is it.  He fancied dossing around like he's always done, probably building a bit of infrastructure he could stick his name on, telling a few jokes on the telly and ignoring the poor people. Actually dealing with stuff isn't really what he's about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2020)

likesfish said:


> Well Boris's Churchill moment has arrived.
> Unfortunately don't think he's up to the job.
> Unlike 1940 and the Luftwaffe corvus 19 isn't stumbling into a very well prepared trap.


Oh it is his wsc moment. Only it's not 1940 it's 1915 and the dardanelles.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2020)

A380 said:


> Stuff like this makes it hard for me to cling to my uncompromising republicanism.


Off with both their heads


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 17, 2020)

__





						"Operation Last Gasp". - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Poot (Mar 17, 2020)

His dad's a dick and all.

Boris Johnson's dad Stanley defies corona advice and will keep drinking in pubs


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 17, 2020)

Poot said:


> His dad's a dick and all.
> 
> Boris Johnson's dad Stanley defies corona advice and will keep drinking in pubs



He's just doing what a lot of people will do and are doing.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 17, 2020)

His idea to make non medical engineering companies help manufacture ventilators is batshit. Medical devices are built under strict quality control directives and would require a lot of knowledge transfer and access to proprietary IP, not to mention the considerable retooling, layouts and even rebuilding to bring factories up to clean standards. These aren't interchangeable M10 nuts and bolts that can be manufactured by anyone.


----------



## Smangus (Mar 17, 2020)

Poot said:


> His dad's a dick and all.
> 
> Boris Johnson's dad Stanley defies corona advice and will keep drinking in pubs



With a bit of luck he'll catch it, die and pass it on to the whole cunting brood of them.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2020)

Boris Johnson responds to his 'Operation Last Gasp' joke to tackle coronavirus
					

The Prime Minister made the quip during a call with over 60 company bosses.




					metro.co.uk
				




WTF What A CUNT
I hope that phrase haunts him


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2020)

Former Johnson and Cameron lackie Guto Harri on Newsnight last night:



> We are among the most sophisticated democracies in the world.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2020)

When they use the word 'sophisticated' you just know they haven't got much else to say.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2020)

Unless I've got this wrong...it is...since the GE.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Unless I've got this wrong...it is...since the GE.
> 
> View attachment 202552


How many first hundred days does he get?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> How many first hundred days does he get?


We can only hope this is his last...as PM.
Of course, once the reckoning comes, he may (if lucky?) make 100 days in the far South.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2020)

Johnson’s had famine and war?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Johnson’s had famine and war?


I believe that under his 'Premiership' there has been a loss of service personnel on active service...and, as for 'famine'...have you had a look in the shops recently?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I believe that under his 'Premiership' there has been a loss of service personnel on active service...and, as for 'famine'...have you had a look in the shops recently?


I think that to call the later “famine” is insulting to those who who have lived through genuine famine.  And the loss of some active service personnel is hardly “war”. This is a stretch at best.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I believe that under his 'Premiership' there has been a loss of service personnel on active service...and, as for 'famine'...have you had a look in the shops recently?


Deaths of UK service personnel count less to prove war than the ongoing military operations the armed forces involved in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2020)

to be fair, I thought there is always war and famine going on somewhere in the world , or is the end of days only applicable to the uk ?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> to be fair, I thought there is always war and famine going on somewhere in the world , or is the end of days only applicable to the uk ?


Well in that case, so is pestilence and death.  The four horsemen are always amongst us, and making it specifically relevant to Johnson is pointless.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2020)

agreed


----------



## brogdale (Mar 21, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I think that to call the later “famine” is insulting to those who who have lived through genuine famine.  And the loss of some active service personnel is hardly “war”. This is a stretch at best.


Sorry pal, not arguing today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2020)

Genuine famine for some centuries has been a political choice, an act of people rather than an act of God


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2020)

anyone get the feeling the knives are out for BJ


----------



## pesh (Mar 23, 2020)

do they need any more?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2020)

what with the Times turning on him this morning, the news reports of raab taking over if he gets infected...


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> the news reports of raab taking over if he gets infected...



Whilst understanding the quality of the field, which cabinet minister would be least bad in such an eventuality? I've just looked down the list of current front benchers, and some I'm not familiar enough with to know they're an arsehole. Otherwise, I don't know, Hancock?


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 23, 2020)

If he gets affected?  The way he's carrying on with shaking hands and visiting hospitals I think it's more a case of when...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> If he gets affected?  The way he's carrying on with shaking hands and visiting hospitals I think it's more a case of when...


it had crossed my mind ,  he might already have it hence all the chat about Raab


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyone get the feeling the knives are out for BJ


I do hope so


----------



## MrSki (Mar 23, 2020)

This is still so true. How to run a fucked up country.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 24, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyone get the feeling the knives are out for BJ


With who? 50+% approval in last poll.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 24, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> With who? 50+% approval in last poll.



We'll see how those ratings hold up if the bodies do start piling up.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 24, 2020)

I've no doubt it is a temporary _we're all in it together_ boost and it will drop, but frankly a lot of the stuff on here about Johnson is liberal fantasy land. There are certainly not any knives out for him at present.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> With who? 50+% approval in last poll.


raab , gove  you know the usual suspects , hateful fuckers


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2020)

.
cant be arsed


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 24, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> you do realise i was asking a question ?


Well be fair you posted it as a statement not a question.


ruffneck23 said:


> raab , gove  you know the usual suspects , hateful fuckers


Raab certainly is not going to make a move, but neither are Hunt or Javid. Johnson just delivered the Tory party its biggest majority for some time, his approval ratings are good and while he is an undoubted cunt his handling of the situation is neither significantly different from other European leaders nor (presently) coming under significant criticism.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 24, 2020)

If we’re trying to discern Johnson’s assassins, probably best to look for the ones saying least atm.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Well be fair you posted it as a statement not a question.
> Raab certainly is not going to make a move, but neither are Hunt or Javid. Johnson just delivered the Tory party its biggest majority for some time, his approval ratings are good and while he is an undoubted cunt his handling of the situation is neither significantly different from other European leaders nor (presently) coming under significant criticism.


as i said cant be arsed , its too early


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> With who? 50+% approval in last poll.



How are the PM's approval ratings affected by the fact that there's essentially no leader of the opposition at the moment?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2020)

stavros said:


> How are the PM's approval ratings affected by the fact that there's essentially no leader of the opposition at the moment?


i think a lot of people like being told they can carry on as normal wink wink


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 24, 2020)

The house paper of capital (well ok its an opinion piece but by their chief political correspondent) forecasting johnson at best neutered if not already a lame duck





__





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 24, 2020)

Have heard plenty of praise for the Liar Johnson today from staff and customers, but WAAAAAY more for Matt Hancock.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 25, 2020)

stavros said:


> How are the PM's approval ratings affected by the fact that there's essentially no leader of the opposition at the moment?


IMO seeing as though Labour (and in fact all parties/governments) has been in essential agreement with the government very little indeed. 


Proper Tidy said:


> The house paper of capital (well ok its an opinion piece but by their chief political correspondent) forecasting johnson at best neutered if not already a lame duck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you c&p PT behind a firewall


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 25, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> IMO seeing as though Labour (and in fact all parties/governments) has been in essential agreement with the government very little indeed.
> 
> Can you c&p PT behind a firewall


Here you go:



> Boris Johnson’s agenda is over — a new politics will emerge
> 
> Voters will not tolerate another NHS winter flu crisis with too few medical staff
> 
> ...


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 25, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Here you go:


Ta FF
Not a bad piece. And I think it there is something in that there will be "a new consensus for big, active, more expensive government", but I think that consensus was building even before the COVID-19 crisis, hence Tory spending promises in the election campaign, the first budget. And I don't think that Johnson is opposed to a "big, active, more expensive government" as other members of the Conservative party. He was willing to spend as London Mayor (spending on moronic things yes but spending nethertheless).

EDIT: Latest YouGov polling


> With focus moving to tackling the coronavirus (COVID-19) in the first half of March, Johnson’s numbers modestly improved but were still negative at -3 (43% viewing him favourably, 46% unfavourably) in the middle of last week.
> 
> However, our latest figures show there has been a shift in public approval, with over half (55%) now having a favourable opinion of the Prime Minister and just over third (35%) having an unfavourable opinion. This leaves him with a net score of +20, his highest rating by some distance since becoming leader.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Mar 25, 2020)

Polling doesn't surprise, I'm seeing praise for johnson and especially for sunak from strange quarters at moment. Expect that to change though, that praise is coming from a position of govt taking action for greater good. Without sounding grim, a lot more people are going to die, the NHS will be overwhelmed and probably close to collapse, same with social care. The legacy view for johnson won't be as generous as today's.

I also think capital generally is turning towards 'a new consensus for big, active, more expensive govt' but I think (hope) a positive of this crisis will be the lack of control they have over future direction and the increased sense of, and therefore actual, agency ordinary people have


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fears that Boris Johnson will escape scrutiny as parliament is shut down for four weeks over coronavirus
					

‘I am very uncomfortable that we’re going into recess before the support package for self-employment is announced’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




grr


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2020)

My mum told me that on their road - in a Home Counties village, where they'd vote for C19 if it wore a blue rosette - they were holding a "Clap for Boris" event this evening. I struggled to contain myself, just about remembering not to call "Boris" a cunt to my mother.


----------



## Supine (Apr 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> If he gets affected?  The way he's carrying on with shaking hands and visiting hospitals I think it's more a case of when...



Yep!


----------



## JimW (Apr 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> ...where they'd vote for C19 if it wore a blue rosette...


And you know, Timmy, in a way, they did.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> My mum told me that on their road - in a Home Counties village, where they'd vote for C19 if it wore a blue rosette - they were holding a "Clap for Boris" event this evening. I struggled to contain myself, just about remembering not to call "Boris" a cunt to my mother.


Suggest they rename it "operation last gasp"


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2020)

Thinking about it, "Clap for Boris" may have been wishing for him to catch gonorrhea.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

Have we had Johnson's first speech yet?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 11, 2020)

stavros said:


> Thinking about it, "Clap for Boris" may have been wishing for him to catch gonorrhea.


"Other, nastier and less curable STDs, are available"


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 11, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Have we had Johnson's first speech yet?



Not available


----------



## two sheds (Apr 11, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Not available



? plays ok for me


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 27, 2020)

The caption has spelt prison wrong but still, good to see he's where he belongs.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 27, 2020)

So he made horrible mistakes that killed tens of thousands of people and he's just ... going back to work in the same job as if nothing had happened? Can't be many other professions where you'd get away with doing that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> So he made horrible mistakes that killed tens of thousands of people and he's just ... going back to work in the same job as if nothing had happened? Can't be many other professions where you'd get away with doing that.


They weren't mistakes in that they were quite deliberate


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> They weren't mistakes in that they were quite deliberate


Exactly, this was a deliberate strategy to let it scythe through the population remember. I bet he didn't count on it scything through him.

I also think the cabinet are congratulating themselves on the death toll 'only' being 20,000...


----------



## brogdale (Apr 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> They weren't mistakes in that they were quite deliberate


Yep, clear choice of alternative viewpoints; just like he's about to do with relaxing the 'lockdown' to experiment with another 5 figure death toll.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 209218


He should be in a coffin


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

'We must be patient with the lockdown' says the man who has just come back from his third home over an hour's drive from London...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 27, 2020)

hes out of bed and loaded for bear it seems

nice bit of churchillian dervived bollocks in his statemnt as well - he cannot even come up with his own lines FFS


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> hes out of bed and loaded for bear it seems
> 
> nice bit of churchillian dervived bollocks in his statemnt as well - he cannot even come up with his own lines FFS


Shurely 'his own lies'


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2020)

Positive noises about bringing in the opposition as far as possible. That means Keir Starmer giving Government Press Conferences in Downing Street.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

tim said:


> Positive noises about bringing in the opposition as far as possible. That means Keir Starmer giving Government Press Conferences in Downing Street.


Probably because they're running low on scapegoats.


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Probably because they're running low on scapegoats.


It would be a good excuse to give Pritti Patel even less media exposure.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeah, what we need is a strong effective opposition holding the government to account by politely doing their pressers for them

FFS


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Probably because they're running low on scapegoats.


after the tories have presided over 20,000+ deaths, the ppe scandal and the general absence of tests i think they've scapegoated themselves into pole position for blame and anything which attaches to labour will be easily washed off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

tim said:


> Positive noises about bringing in the opposition as far as possible. That means Keir Starmer giving Government Press Conferences in Downing Street.


you're judging things by the limp dem's own sorry standards while they were in government


----------



## tim (Apr 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> you're judging things by the limp dem's own sorry standards while they were in government


Starmer's a former DPP, desperate to become an Establishment mover and shaker again. He'll take the bait.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

tim said:


> Starmer's a former DPP, desperate to become an Establishment mover and shaker again. He'll take the bait.


while it is possible he may end up a dpm in a national government i think he'd rightly and wisely defer to boris johnson to front the coronavirus campaign, which - i suspect he'd argue - has been weakened by a parade of ministers delivering press conferences whereas the most senior minister should give them to show the government is taking the pandemic extremely seriously -> bj to the lectern and later the tumbril


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 27, 2020)

And in today's episode of BJ for BJ :


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> And in today's episode of BJ for BJ :


Born again? Twice too often


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 27, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> hes out of bed and loaded for bear it seems
> 
> nice bit of churchillian dervived bollocks in his statemnt as well - he cannot even come up with his own lines FFS


I’m surprised he didn’t quote more Churchillian bollocks by saying this wasn’t his Waterloo, it was his Blenheim.’


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> And in today's episode of BJ for BJ :



I'm guessing that's from the BJ-graph?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I’m surprised he didn’t quote more Churchillian bollocks by saying this wasn’t his Waterloo, it was his Blenheim.’


It's his gallipoli


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

My great-grandfather was at Gallipoli - the troop ship he was on was torpedoed, then he was rescued and told to go fight. Got his first injury there.

I don't think he was a fan of the Tories, and would be less than impressed with Boris.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It's his gallipoli



South Africa might be a better analogy; you can get him getting captured by his own idiocy and having to hide underground for a time in then.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 27, 2020)

Surely he should have called it his Trafalgar or crusades or something...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 27, 2020)

I read somewhere many years ago, someone said to Churchill, El-Alamein
Was his, (Churchill’s)Battle of Waterloo and Churchill with his usual pomposity said No, it was my Battle of Blenheim’
Pomposity being an obvious connection to Johnson.


----------



## binka (Apr 27, 2020)

In the world at war an advisor or assistant to Churchill said he was out inspecting some troops and was jumping over a wall and landed in some mud and the 'met your Waterloo / I think you mean Blenheim' got a mention then too. Cunt probably made that joke a thousand times during his lifetime


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2020)

binka said:


> In the world at war an advisor or assistant to Churchill said he was out inspecting some troops and was jumping over a wall and landed in some mud and the 'met your Waterloo / I think you mean Blenheim' got a mention then too. Cunt probably made that joke a thousand times during his lifetime


if the assault course was when Churchill visited the troops in North Africa this maybe where I got the quote from in my senior memory banks.


----------



## tim (Apr 28, 2020)

His Sydney Street fending off anarchic viral irregulars.



What we need is Maxim guns, not ventilators,  if we want to vanquish this Oriental scourge.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Surely he should have called it his Trafalgar or crusades or something...



Nah, he's too stupid to draw any comparisons other than with his beloved Winston Churchill, and he's not even very good at that. Besides, much as Churchill might have been a nasty character in many respects and ineffectual in others, he did at least make a reasonably competent job of being PM during WWII, mainly because he had sense enough to listen to people who actually knew what they were talking about.* Johnson doesn't even do that: he just lets sycophants and psychopaths tell him what he wants to hear. As PM he has bigger shades of Lord North than he does Churchill, although at least North had the merit of not being a liar and a crook.

* This didn't apply when he was pissed, but reputedly they had a small department of civil servants devoted to filtering out the crap he came up with when he'd overdone the brandy.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2020)

Hancock giving today's briefing not Boris.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 29, 2020)

The BBC on Monday: Coronavirus: Boris Johnson says this is moment of maximum risk

The Telegraph on Wednesday: Key rule in Government's five tests for lifting coronavirus lockdown is softened

Not surprising in terms of the dishonesty, but the speed of the lies and the lack of any critical comment is striking/sickening.

Louis MacNeice


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh god he's had another fucking kid. Won't be able to watch TV news for a few days. 🤮


----------



## wiskey (Apr 29, 2020)

Bet it's called something like Geronimo


----------



## phillm (Apr 29, 2020)

At least he has a track record of a strong work ethic and abandoning his children. So we should be alright.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2020)

So he's had his sixth or seventh kid. 
Such a drain on society, these profligate breeders


----------



## JimW (Apr 29, 2020)

Must have been hard on his partner if she's not long recovered from C-19 herself, which he gave her didn't he? The bellend.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 29, 2020)

I feel sorry for the baby.  Imagine having to grow up with that thing as a father.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## little_legs (Apr 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> Oh god he's had another fucking kid. Won't be able to watch TV news for a few days. 🤮



Talk about having yet another thing to hide behind while the country crashes down around him


----------



## not a trot (Apr 29, 2020)

Bet he's already been ordered to name it Dominic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2020)

I hear Thomas, after the hospital and that auld fella who raised that dough


----------



## Party04 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word. 

I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊


Sorry, why is this 'good news'?  Boris doing his fucking job properly and covering the basics - like providing sufficient PPE for those who need it - is good news. Rich people having more children is not good news.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊



Yes isn't it really really lovely. Couldn't you change your name to Marty2 to save confusion though?


----------



## Party04 (Apr 29, 2020)

No. I'm sorry for you that your bitterness has made you angry and starting to get personal.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊



Everyone has ‘character’. Polpot had ‘character’ and in common with Boris it wasn’t a nice one.

But by all means go ‘_awww_’ like Amanda Holden eyeing a singing pensioner.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 29, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Bet it's called something like Geronimo


What's a good name for a shape shifting lizard alien from the future.


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 29, 2020)

Well I'm glad the child came through a premature birth healthily.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊


Yes, but I still think they should have used the c-word and called him the cunt he is .


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Sorry, why is this 'good news'?  Boris doing his fucking job properly and covering the basics - like providing sufficient PPE for those who need it - is good news. Rich people having more children is not good news.


Careful not to tread on the sockpuppet seedlings...


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 29, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊



Boris Johnson. Character or cunt?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes isn't it really really lovely. Couldn't you change your name to Marty2 to save confusion though?


Marty1.1. Not _quite _enough differentiation to warrant a new release.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2020)

You're all just cynics. Who wouldn't be delighted by another Johnson in the world?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You're all just cynics. Who wouldn't be delighted by another Johnson in the world?


Me?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Marty1.1. Not _quite _enough differentiation to warrant a new release.



Party with marty


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You're all just cynics. Who wouldn't be delighted by another Johnson in the world?


Nobody needs to be delighted by Boris's 'johnson'


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2020)

See, just cynics . If we're nice I'm sure Marty1.1 will appear on the Trump threads to praise his farsighted policies and admire his fragrant wife.


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I hear Thomas, after the hospital and that auld fella who raised that dough


Prick. Now I've got a kid with the same name as that cunt does.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2020)

That'll teach you to call him Boris


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> Prick. Now I've got a kid with the same name as that cunt does.


I'm sure Bojo will insist his new child had a string of ridiculous middle names, so you should be safe on that front.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 29, 2020)

Elton Johnson.


----------



## andysays (Apr 29, 2020)

My money's on Simon John Symonds-Johnson 

Or maybe John Simon Johnson-Symonds


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 29, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I'm sure Bojo will insist his new child had a string of ridiculous middle names, so you should be safe on that front.



One of them should be NHS, as a mark of respect.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 29, 2020)

i keep mishearing the news as boris johnson and beyonce have had a baby


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> i keep mishearing the news as boris johnson and beyonce have had a baby


Beautiful/liar


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 29, 2020)

Richard William Penis Johnson


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## equationgirl (Apr 29, 2020)

Thelonius Thomas Norman Humberto Sherbet Johnson.


----------



## Looby (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr Looby has suggested Douglas Hurd Immunity Johnson. It needs work.


----------



## Combustible (Apr 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> Prick. Now I've got a kid with the same name as that cunt does.



Chances are most parents do


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2020)

Combustible said:


> Chances are most parents do


Yeah but one of the ones you're allowed to talk about.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 29, 2020)

Prius Humboldt Johnson Pfifel


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 29, 2020)

Dagon Cthulhu 'Yig' de Pfeffel Johnson.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2020)

Boris Piccaninny Watermelon Letterbox Cake Bumboys Vampires Haircut Wall-Spaffer Spunk-Burster Fuck-Business Fuck-the-Families Get-Off-My-Fucking-Laptop Girly-Swot Big-Girl’s-Blouse Chicken-frit Hulk-Smash Noseringed-Crusties Death-Humbug Technology-Lessons Surrender-Bullshit French-Turds Dog-Whistle Get-Stuffed FactcheckUK@CCHQ 88%-lies Get-Brexit-Done Bung-a-Bob-for-Big-Ben’s-Bongs Cocaine-Event Spiritual-Worth Three-Men-and-a-Dog Whatever-It-Takes Johnson Jr


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 29, 2020)

Damn, I forgot about the de Pfeffel bit.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 29, 2020)

Thomas Winston Artimus Trebuchet Johnson


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊



Nice to see a lurker giving the pot a good stir.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

tim said:


> Nice to see a lurker giving the pot a good stir.


We seem to be breaking out in them at the moment. Is there some sort of cream that can be applied?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> We seem to be breaking out in them at the moment. Is there some sort of cream that can be applied?


Disinfectant should do it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2020)

The resident alt-right edgelord twat at work has changed his skype for business message ...
You would have thought the new one (bottom) might have prompted comment in a public university - albeit it's only staff members who see it - but it appears he can do no wrong at the moment...


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> We seem to be breaking out in them at the moment. Is there some sort of cream that can be applied?




This should smooth away the rashes


----------



## oryx (Apr 29, 2020)

I was going to suggest they'll call him something classical and pretentious, in the way that Rees-Mogg called his sixth child Sixtus.

This being Johnson I can see a problem with that. 'Septimus, Decimus?' 'Not really sure to be honest...'.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> We seem to be breaking out in them at the moment. Is there some sort of cream that can be applied?


Yeah, self control. It's not really so hard just not to reply. Well, clearly it is for some.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> I was going to suggest they'll call him something classical and pretentious, in the way that Rees-Mogg called his sixth child Sixtus.
> 
> This being Johnson I can see a problem with that. 'Septimus, Decimus?' 'Not really sure to be honest...'.


legion johnson


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Yeah, self control. It's not really so hard just not to reply. Well, clearly it is for some.


You are, of course, perfectly correct in nearly all respects.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Yeah, self control. It's not really so hard just not to reply. Well, clearly it is for some.


you should consider locking your keyboard


----------



## tim (Apr 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> legion johnson




*9*And he asked him, What _is_ thy name? And he answered, saying, My name _is_ Legion: for we are many.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> legion johnson



Covidius Maximus


----------



## agricola (Apr 29, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> Covidius Maximus



One more and he could fill a contubernium with his offspring.


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 29, 2020)

agricola said:


> One more and he could fill a contubernium with his offspring.


A what now?


----------



## agricola (Apr 29, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> A what now?



the smallest section of a Roman legion, basically the number of people you could fit in a tent


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊



Yup, my gf shares the same sentiment, the birth of a newborn is always a cause for celebration- and quite right too


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yup, my gf shares the same sentiment, the birth of a newborn is always a cause for celebration- and quite right too


What about the birth of hellspawn as in this case? If you watch 'Rosemary's baby' you'll have a better understanding of what has entered the world


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You're all just cynics. Who wouldn't be delighted by another Johnson in the world?



All the other Johnson children?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You're all just cynics. Who wouldn't be delighted by another Johnson in the world?


The 'long pigs' on whom this child will dine


----------



## souljacker (Apr 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yup, my gf shares the same sentiment, the birth of a newborn is always a cause for celebration- and quite right too



There are not far off 2,000 babies born every day in the UK. I'm interested to know how you get time for anything else with all that celebrating?


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 30, 2020)

souljacker said:


> There are not far off 2,000 babies born every day in the UK. I'm interested to know how you get time for anything else with all that celebrating?


Must be exhausting!


----------



## Combustible (Apr 30, 2020)

souljacker said:


> There are not far off 2,000 babies born every day in the UK. I'm interested to know how you get time for anything else with all that celebrating?



Even if you restrict it only to Johnson's, it would still be rather taxing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2020)

Party04 said:


> Nice to hear some good news for a change and reporters smiling for once when it was announced instead of the c word.
> 
> I don't love Boris but he's got character. Congratulations to him and his fiancè on a bouncing baby boy. 😊


A vintage wine has character. And a bottle of vintage wine could run the country better than the useless tosser in number ten whose only notable talent seems to be fathering numerous children.


----------



## agricola (Apr 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> A vintage wine has character. And a bottle of vintage wine could run the country better than the useless tosser in number ten whose only notable talent seems to be fathering numerous children.



colour, body etc:


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2020)

agricola said:


> colour, body etc:


He is looking a bit anaemic


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 30, 2020)

he needs an iron injection


----------



## stavros (Apr 30, 2020)

"Nothing we do should lift the R or reproduction rate", he said today, demonstrating how much he paid attention to human biology at school.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 30, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> he needs an iron injection



disinfectant injection, clearly not completely recovered


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He is looking a bit anaemic


Definitely looking a bit peelly-wally for sure.


----------



## equationgirl (May 2, 2020)

The offspring has been named Wilfred Laurie Nicholas Johnson. Quite restrained really.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 2, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> The offspring has been named Wilfred Laurie Nicholas Johnson. Quite restrained really.



"Willie Johnson"


----------



## Teaboy (May 2, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> The offspring has been named Wilfred Laurie Nicholas Johnson. Quite restrained really.



They're not married so the kid doesn't get the full family names.


----------



## FiFi (May 2, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> "Willie Johnson"


The British AND the American slang terms for penis. What jolly japes Old Thing!   

I just hope they call him Wilf instead.


----------



## teqniq (May 2, 2020)

I see nearly everyone is making penis jokes. The cesspool is so deep I am automatically disqualified for being out of my depth. Anyway when  heard I thought of this guy:









						Blind Willie Johnson - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 2, 2020)

well, I for one would like to congratulate Boris on the arrival of his umpteenth child, and also celebrate Wilfred having gained a place at Eton, confirmation of his success at passing the entry formalities for Oxford. Not only that, I understand the lucky chap has scored an internship at Goldman's!


----------



## kabbes (May 3, 2020)

I see he’s now saying there was a point where there was a 50/50 decision about whether to put him on a ventilator or not.  Who knows the truth of that, but there you go.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2020)

From Guardian:
*Live  Coronavirus updates: Boris Johnson reveals how doctors planned for illness 'going badly wrong' *

Didn't go to plan then


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (May 3, 2020)

kabbes said:


> I see he’s now saying there was a point where there was a 50/50 decision about whether to put him on a ventilator or not.  Who knows the truth of that, but there you go.


At that moment the public were being told:


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2020)

souljacker said:


> There are not far off 2,000 babies born every day in the UK. I'm interested to know how you get time for anything else with all that celebrating?


I've only just finished my first bottle of champers for the day and another little fuckers popped out. Every day's a party now I celebrate the wonders of childbirth. If I hear of twins I have to huff 2 balloons


----------



## little_legs (May 4, 2020)

This is what he looks like when he is forced to do a little bit of work. God damn, that man is ugly. I can't believe women actually sleep with this animal.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 4, 2020)

So they've named the baby Wilfred Lawrie Nicholas Johnson.

"Will Law Nick Johnson"?

Seriously?


----------



## equationgirl (May 4, 2020)

I can't speak for the rest of the sisterhood but I wouldn't touch him with a bargepole - he left his previous partner and the mother of his children when she had cancer, because he was having an affair. He's a despicable excuse for a human being at the best of times.


----------



## equationgirl (May 7, 2020)

Looks like the PPE bought from Turkey doesn't meet the required standards so can't be used in the NHS.

Bet Boris is wishing he hadn't pulled us out of European supply arrangements now...


----------



## equationgirl (May 7, 2020)

Also why is Boris dodging the briefing today? Anyone know?


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2020)

Probably to give the effect of him locking himself away and struggling over the decisions of his announcements on Sunday.

Or he couldn't be arsed.

(I suppose as a fellow new father I should give him the benefit of the doubt and say he does deserve to spend time with his son. But he's a Tory, so he's a lazy cunt.)


----------



## maomao (May 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Bet Boris is wishing he hadn't pulled us out of European supply arrangements now..


He doesn't give a flying fuck, he's probably spent more time thinking about what to have for tea. He has four and a half years of doing whatever the fuck he likes.


----------



## Hollis (May 7, 2020)

Anyone wonder if he will serve the full term?  I know he lasted two terms as Mayor, but in a higher profile role I wonder if  either he, his party,  or everyone else will realise that he's just abit shite.  Wishful thinking I'm sure..


----------



## MrSki (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Deadstick 1944 (May 7, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


LOL!!!


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Anyone wonder if he will serve the full term?  I know he lasted two terms as Mayor, but in a higher profile role I wonder if  either he, his party,  or everyone else will realise that he's just abit shite.  Wishful thinking I'm sure..



It's difficult to say. He already had a litany of errors behind him, before he was Mayor and even more before he became PM. For whatever reason, within our electoral system enough people in the right areas vote for his party, and it's difficult to know what else he could do to turn enough of those people against him. Those many in the Tories who hate him recognise that he's electoral dynamite, and loved by the majority of the national press, so through gritted teeth they won't stab him in the back.


----------



## UrbaneFox (May 8, 2020)

Best bet is he has a heart attack and keels over


----------



## Sprocket. (May 8, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Best bet is he has a heart attack and keels over


Leaving this world to the sound of his ribs cracking and someone singing staying alive off key.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Looks like the PPE bought from Turkey doesn't meet the required standards so can't be used in the NHS.
> 
> Bet Boris is wishing he hadn't pulled us out of European supply arrangements now...


By pulled us out of I suppose you mean missed the emails for


----------



## Sprocket. (May 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> By pulled us out of I suppose you mean missed the emails for


equationgirl is obviously displaying the diplomacy Johnson is incapable of doing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 8, 2020)

Boris doesn't pull out by all accounts.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 8, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Leaving this world to the sound of his ribs cracking and someone singing staying alive off key.


Using his ribs like a xylophone


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> By pulled us out of I suppose you mean missed the emails for



By missed the emails for I suppose you mean ignored the emails for


----------



## frogwoman (May 9, 2020)

Does anyone else think at some point the 1922 committee are going to have 'full confidence' in him


----------



## MrSki (May 10, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)

Did Dorries give the lurgy to Doris or was it vice versa ?


----------



## MrSki (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Deadstick 1944 (May 10, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


----------



## quiet guy (May 10, 2020)

Boris' update - Lot of hot air, waffle and bullshit with very little actual information to say how things are to progress to ease the lockdown and return to "normal". The indicator diagram looked as if it had been knicked off the smart meter ad.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2020)

Deadstick 1944
You're supposed to add something of your own


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

Can someone please explain what the R is? (as if you are talking to a five year old)


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can someone please explain what the R is? (as if you are talking to a five year old)


How many people on average each person with Covid is infecting?


----------



## andysays (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can someone please explain what the R is? (as if you are talking to a five year old)


The R number is the average number of people each infected person passes the infection on to.

If it's greater than 1, the number of new cases increases, if it's less than 1 the number decreases.

(now run along and play, the grown ups are a bit busy right now  )


----------



## quiet guy (May 10, 2020)

R - the rate of infection.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Can someone please explain what the R is? (as if you are talking to a five year old)



Go watch the movie Contagion on Netflix if you have it

explains it quite well


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Go watch the movie Contagion on Netflix if you have it
> 
> explains it quite well


i can't even do escapism on tv right now!


----------



## existentialist (May 10, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Deadstick 1944
> You're supposed to add something of your own


He had nothing to add. As per.


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

its a good movie but it will give a better explanation of the principle of the R number than most of the shit the government is trying to tell you


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2020)

I posted this elsewhere but it seems appropriate here


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

When even Arlene Foster thinks your talking Ballocks


you really should take a few minutes to have a rethink

She leads a party that made them put on a sign saying the Gaints causeway was put in place by the hand of God


----------



## Duncan2 (May 10, 2020)

Am surprised he didn't say anything about ending the furlough scheme.It seems that only those who are working from home (and are therefore on the employer's payroll) now have an excuse not to go into work.If that is what is meant the furlough scheme is surely a dead-letter?


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> Am surprised he didn't say anything about ending the furlough scheme.It seems that only those who are working from home (and are therefore on the employer's payroll) now have an excuse not to go into work.If that is what is meant the furlough scheme is surely a dead-letter?




They have a update on that on Wednesday

few things have leaked mind

most its going to be dropped to about 60 % of Wages

and if you cannot live with that

Best to get another job

whilst no on is doing interviews or hiring as we expect a economic crisis


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> They have a update on that on Wednesday
> 
> few things have leaked mind
> 
> ...


You can always go fruit picking in East Anglia. No excuse, slaves


----------



## Ax^ (May 10, 2020)

Watch contagion 


Seriously


----------



## 2hats (May 10, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> R - the rate of infection.


No it's not.


----------



## quiet guy (May 10, 2020)

2hats said:


> No it's not.


Sorry it should have read as the infection reproduction rate.


----------



## 2hats (May 10, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Sorry it should have read as the infection reproduction rate.


The reproduction number influences rate of transmission but it is not a rate.


----------



## elbows (May 11, 2020)

Yeah, I may sloppily have used the word rate when talking about it in the past, but when you think of r words to go with this R, think reproduction or ratio, not rate. A related rate would be something like the doubling time. The doubling time does get a look in when the likes of Whitty speak in detail, but R has become so much more famous, and hopefully the halving time will be more relevant than doubling time from now on.


----------



## Lurdan (May 11, 2020)




----------



## 19force8 (May 11, 2020)

2hats said:


> No it's not.


Erm, yes it is.

Sort of:



As someone who has O-level maths I can confirm we are now on Alert Level 183,258.763

or thereabouts


----------



## two sheds (May 11, 2020)

On reflection that equation is fine, they just missed a couple of terms from the right hand side. They should have added:

- number of infections - R + Alert level


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

That equation makes no sense. The number of infections term will surely be much greater than the R term and therefore dominate. 

Fucks sake, which genius came up with that?


----------



## 2hats (May 11, 2020)

19force8 said:


> Erm, yes it is.


Let's go back to basics...

Tell me - what are the units of R? (feel free to use either SI or imperial)


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

2hats said:


> Let's go back to basics...
> 
> Tell me - what are the units of R? (feel free to use either SI or imperial)


Does R have units? Or is it anumber per X of population? A rate implies per unit of time, which could be per day, per week etc 

In which case the number of infections is not absolute, that should also be per X of population.or per the same unit of time.

So the alert level is more of an alert rate.


----------



## two sheds (May 11, 2020)

I think 19force8 was quoting Johnson (never a good idea  ). 

I've been trying to work out what would be an actual formula and replacing the plus with a multiply or exponent or negative exponent and something multiplied by the number of infections (presumably for the last week, perhaps related to the hospital capacity) and still can't see how it would make any sense.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I think 19force8 was quoting Johnson (never a good idea  ).
> 
> I've been trying to work out what would be an actual formula and replacing the plus with a multiply or exponent or negative exponent and something multiplied by the number of infections (presumably for the last week, perhaps related to the hospital capacity) and still can't see how it would make any sense.


It doesn't make sense. Alert level implies an absolute number but the other components are per unit of time. It's not dimensionally correct as the units don't appear to be balanced.

Government in doesn't understand maths shocker.


----------



## brogdale (May 11, 2020)

19force8 said:


> Erm, yes it is.
> 
> Sort of:
> 
> ...



The extent of my Covid maths..


----------



## 2hats (May 11, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Does R have units? Or is it anumber per X of population? In which case the number of infections is not absolute, that should also be per X of population.


R is dimensionless. Ergo, it's not a rate on that basis alone. It's not a rate anyway. It was originally coined as 'basic case reproduction rate' in the epidemiological terminology in the 1950s when introduced by MacDonald but the term is avoided in modern literature as it introduces confusion: it is a ratio and does not itself tell you anything about the spread over time.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

2hats said:


> R is dimensionless. Ergo, it's not a rate on that basis alone. It's not a rate anyway. It was originally coined as 'basic case reproduction rate' in the epidemiological terminology in the 1950s when introduced by MacDonald but the term is avoided in modern literature as it introduces confusion: it is a ratio and does not itself tell you anything about the spread over time.


When is a rate not a rate? When it's used in an equation proposed by the government...


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

I would dearly love to see the derivation of this equation.


----------



## two sheds (May 11, 2020)

which when you take out the factors reduces to 


but without getting the units right


----------



## 19force8 (May 11, 2020)

2hats said:


> Let's go back to basics...
> 
> Tell me - what are the units of R? (feel free to use either SI or imperial)


This is beyond my pay grade - in my day O level Maths didn't cover SI and imperial.

I was just pointing out what the government (who are led by the science) say it is.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 211941
> 
> which when you take out the factors reduces to
> View attachment 211942
> ...


But without units it's like trying to add apples and spanners.


----------



## 2hats (May 11, 2020)




----------



## 19force8 (May 11, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> That equation makes no sense. The number of infections term will surely be much greater than the R term and therefore dominate.
> 
> Fucks sake, which genius came up with that?


Well yes and no.

Mathematically it is gibberish.

But looked at from a semiotic angle it's brutally clear:

1) We don't actually care enough to invent plausible bullshit;

2) We still have a 50% poll rating;

3) We can do this in the knowledge we won't be held to account;

4) You're fucked


----------



## brogdale (May 11, 2020)

19force8 said:


> Well yes and no.
> 
> Mathematically it is gibberish.
> 
> ...


Best analysis I've yet seen of the Johnson's shitshow of a performance.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

It's quite insulting really. At least put a tiny bit of effort into the bullshit.


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2020)

Timeline of Johnson's complete inadequacies wrt to Covid-19. When you see it laid out like that you have to wonder how on earth he in particular and the rest of the vermin in general are apparently so popular:









						Thread by @imajsaclaimant: December 31st; China alerts WHO to new virus. January 23rd: Study reveals a third of China’s patients require intensive care. January 24th:…
					

Thread by @imajsaclaimant: December 31st; China alerts WHO to new virus. January 23rd: Study reveals a third of China’s patients require inteanuary 24th: Boris Johnson misses first Cobra meeting. January 29th: Boris Johnson misses second Cobra meeting. J…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## Deadstick 1944 (May 11, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Timeline of Johnson's complete inadequacies wrt to Covid-19. When you see it laid out like that you have to wonder how on earth he in particular and the rest of the vermin in general are apparently so popular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a word Propaganda.


----------



## maomao (May 11, 2020)

Apparently a slim





teqniq said:


> Timeline of Johnson's complete inadequacies wrt to Covid-19. When you see it laid out like that you have to wonder how on earth he in particular and the rest of the vermin in general are apparently so popular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think with regard to C19 they're getting an easy ride from a lot of people who didn't think it would amount to much themselves a few weeks ago (though of course they didn't skip five cobra meetings) As well as those who do think we should just get on with it and suck it up of whom there are plenty.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 11, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> That equation makes no sense. The number of infections term will surely be much greater than the R term and therefore dominate.
> 
> Fucks sake, which genius came up with that?


It kind of makes sense if there's a 'x' symbol instead of a '+'. That would indicate current level of problem combined with the rate of change of that problem. It would still be shit though cos you'd need to know both the R and Number of infections terms to make sense of the answer: eg is it 0.5 x 1,000,000  or 2 x 250,000. Two very different scenarios give the same answer: one with infections going sharply down, the other with infections going sharply up. 

So no, actually thinking it through, it doesn't make sense even with a 'x'. 

Plus of course we don't know 'R' or 'Number of infections'.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It kind of makes sense if there's a 'x' symbol instead of a '+'. That would indicate current level of problem combined with the rate of change of that problem. It would still be shit though cos you'd need to know both the R and Number of infections terms to make sense of the answer: eg is it 0.5 x 1,000,000  or 2 x 250,000. Two very different scenarios give the same answer: one with infections going sharply down, the other with infections going sharply up.
> 
> So no, actually thinking it through, it doesn't make sense even with a 'x'.
> 
> Plus of course we don't know 'R' or 'Number of infections'.


We do know that R should be around 1 but has been higher. Let's assume for the sake of argument it's a single digit.

The number of infections (total? Daily?) has been reported in the hundreds or thousands most of the time. So now we have this equation where we have a single digit number to a number in the hundreds or thousands. Which doesn't make any sense, as the larger number will dominate the equation.

So perhaps the number of infections is per 100,000 of population, which would make more sense, at least numerically as the numbers would be the same magnitude (or not too different).


----------



## elbows (May 11, 2020)

This is what happens when words are turned into something that resembles an equation. But its a mock equation, it clearly doesnt work if you treat it like a proper equation.

The intended meaning is obviously that the alert level will be based on both R and the current number of infections, but they arent sharing the real detail with us, such as what weighting, bands or thresholds are used.


----------



## planetgeli (May 11, 2020)

Look, this is coming out of the office of a man who has just employed a doubling sequence from 1 and somehow got to 36 so I wouldn't waste too much time racking your brains over it.


----------



## equationgirl (May 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> This is what happens when words are turned into something that resembles an equation. But its a mock equation, it clearly doesnt work if you treat it like a proper equation.
> 
> The intended meaning is obviously that the alert level will be based on both R and the current number of infections, but they arent sharing the real detail with us, such as what weighting, bands or thresholds are used.


You assume such details exist, of course...


----------



## Lurdan (May 11, 2020)

elbows said:


> This is what happens when words are turned into something that resembles an equation. But its a mock equation, it clearly doesnt work if you treat it like a proper equation.


----------



## hash tag (May 11, 2020)

Bearing in mind he wasted an estimated £ 140 million as our dear mayor and is still wasting it, has anyone anywhere started a score board yet? Something like this would be fun


----------



## elbows (May 11, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> You assume such details exist, of course...



I expect there are parts of the system run by detail people who can only operate with detail. But then there are the political considerations, which also form part of such decisions, and thats where it can obviously become a totally murky black box.

Although I should also point out that the detail nerds sometimes end up lacking sufficient wiggle room and nuance when it comes to what phase of alert to put things in. Here is a classic example, from NERVTAG on 21st February. They were discussing whether the Public Health England risk levels should be raised from moderate to high:





__





						Box
					






					app.box.com
				






> Some members commented that there may be sustained transmission outside of Mainland China. Others commented that there is plenty of scope for escalation in the UK and this would be an argument to keep the assessment as moderate rather than high at this time.



I read that as they didnt want to raise it to high because then when it got even worse later they wouldnt have anything further to raise it to


----------



## elbows (May 11, 2020)

Just finishing up my thoughts on that topic, I must remember that the nerds involved in that system have a shiny new centre and acronym.

These quotes are from todays government document about the next steps:



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/884171/FINAL_6.6637_CO_HMG_C19_Recovery_FINAL_110520_v2_WEB__1_.pdf
		




> As the Government lifts restrictions over the coming months, the public must be confident action will be taken quickly to deal with any new local spikes in infections, and that nationally we have a clear picture of how the level of infections is changing. To achieve this, the Government is establishing a new biosecurity monitoring system, led by a new Joint Biosecurity Centre now being established.





> Joint Biosecurity Centre (JBC)
> 
> The Government's new approach to biosecurity will bring together the UK’s world-leading epidemiological expertise and fuse it with the best analytical capability from across Government in an integrated approach.
> 
> The Centre will have an *independent analytical function* that will provide real time analysis and assessment of infection outbreaks at a community level, to enable rapid intervention before outbreaks grow. It will work closely with local partners and businesses to:





> collect a wide range of data to build a picture of COVID-19 infection rates across the country – from testing, environmental and workplace data to local infrastructure testing (e.g. swab tests);
> analyse that data to form a clear picture of changes in infection rates across the country, providing intelligence on both the overall national picture and, critically, potential community level spikes in infection rates; and
> advise the Chief Medical Officers of a change in the COVID-19 Alert level who will then advise Ministers.



Anyway there is more in the document but I've quoted too much already. Pages 37 and 38 for more.

I see they want to create the impression that its independent, to help with public confidence. Time will tell, there are usually dodgy feedback loops that allow independence to be eroded, and for 'other considerations' to muddy the science.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2020)

Deadstick 1944 said:


> Just finishing up my thoughts on that topic, I must remember that the nerds involved in that system have a shiny new centre and acronym.
> 
> These quotes are from todays government document about the next steps:
> 
> ...


i think what they're saying, in summary, is more of the shame but with better pr


----------



## Kryten1 (May 11, 2020)

As the Boys from the Dwarf said "Step up to Red alert".It does mean changing the light bulb Sir.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 11, 2020)

Kryten1 said:


> As the Boys from the Dwarf said "Step up to Red alert".It does mean changing the light bulb Sir.


Did you register specially to quote that line? 

I admire the commitment.


----------



## Kryten1 (May 12, 2020)

Rome burned while Nero fiddled.Our economy is ruined.Bozza was an idiot listening to those "Yes Men".Thanks a bunch.Clowns.


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2020)

Which particular 'Yes men'?


----------



## Kryten1 (May 12, 2020)

Chris Whitty,Patrick Vallance,Neil Fergusson etc etc.Ccivil servants.Overpaid prima Donnas


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Dogsauce (May 14, 2020)

elbows said:


> This is what happens when words are turned into something that resembles an equation. But its a mock equation, it clearly doesnt work if you treat it like a proper equation.
> 
> The intended meaning is obviously that the alert level will be based on both R and the current number of infections, but they arent sharing the real detail with us, such as what weighting, bands or thresholds are used.



They‘re just presenting a statement as an equation to look ‘sciencey’ and like they know what they’re doing. Might as well stick an NHS logo up there too because everyone loves the NHS. It’s pathetic.


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2020)

Grant Shapps on Today the other day refused to say outwardly that the cabinet had no idea what Johnson would say on Sunday, but the subtext was screaming out. Why bother even discussing something like that with yes-men and women, let alone Parliament?


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2020)

Heh.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Heh.


 a thinning of the parliamentary ranks by c19 would be no bad thing

and it would answer the question of whether Johnson has acquired coronavirus immunity


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2020)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 212492


That is my word of the year


----------



## teqniq (May 16, 2020)

Yes, it's the Byline Times, but still a pretty good article imo.





__





						In a Life and Death Crisis, Will the British People Finally Wake-Up to the Reality of Boris Johnson? – Byline Times
					

Musa Okwonga explains why, despite the Government's objectively scandalous handling of the COVID-19 pandemic, those in the UK remain broadly supportive of the Prime Minister.




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## Streathamite (May 16, 2020)

nogojones said:


> I've only just finished my first bottle of champers for the day and another little fuckers popped out. Every day's a party now I celebrate the wonders of childbirth. If I hear of twins I have to huff 2 balloons


Truly, your dedication is an example to us all 😂


----------



## Streathamite (May 16, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Also why is Boris dodging the briefing today? Anyone know?


AFAIK, he hasn't done a single one of the 5pm pressers to date


----------



## Sprocket. (May 16, 2020)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 212492



By coincidence just been sent this.


----------



## Streathamite (May 16, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> When even Arlene Foster thinks your talking Ballocks
> 
> 
> you really should take a few minutes to have a rethink
> ...


...and threatened to scupper an excellent, much needed visitor centre project for the causeway if creationism wasn't given equal prominence to geological science, as an explanation for its origins.
Double


----------



## teqniq (May 16, 2020)

Sprocket.  Be a classic if it makes it into the Oxford English dictionary.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2020)

Bizarre but very interesting parallels drawn between Ronald Reagan and Boris Johnson in this by Andy Beckett today .....




			
				Guardian said:
			
		

> *How long until Johnson's vote-winning optimism collides with reality?*
> *Like his hero Ronald Reagan, the PM’s half-truths have been carried by his charisma but, unlike the US president, history is not on his side *


----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2020)




----------



## equationgirl (May 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


Don't even think he looks that great, more like a dad's army guy.


----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2020)

Off to a fridge again?


----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (May 19, 2020)




----------



## phillm (May 20, 2020)




----------



## teqniq (May 20, 2020)

Again? There is speculation on Twitter that he hads a serious drink problem.









						Public raise questions over Prime Minister's absence from daily briefings
					

"It should never have to feel like a special guest appearance whenever Boris does the daily briefing"




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## Teaboy (May 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Again? There is speculation on Twitter that he hads a serious drink problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno.  His drinking has long been talked about even by himself.  I reckon this is more likely down to the after effects of the virus.  There are loads of stories out there from people saying how long it has taken them to get over it and some of them were relatively minor cases as well.  

Johnson was clearly quite ill.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if its a very slow recovery and its being hushed up because of the very same reasons they played down the seriousness of his condition when he was ill.


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

If it's true then since he was all for taking it on the chin, he clearly has a glass jaw.


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2020)

His illness was much more serious than it was made out to be.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 20, 2020)

On the plus side, it does give everyone an excuse to pull a sickie whenever they fancy.


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> His illness was much more serious than it was made out to be.


Not serious enough unfortunately.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Again? There is speculation on Twitter that he hads a serious drink problem.


Churchillian ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> Not serious enough unfortunately.


BMI of 36 - unfortunately he wears it on the outside ...


----------



## frogwoman (May 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Again? There is speculation on Twitter that he hads a serious drink problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was common knowledge tbh. That he likes getting pissed and doing too much coke etc, which made him susceptible to whatever SARS-COV-2 had in store for him


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Yes, it's the Byline Times, but still a pretty good article imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the popularity boils downs to
1. Massive government bailing out of the real economy - i.e. giving a lot of people money
2. Not looking closely at what has happened and thinking Well it is a hard situation, Im sure they're doing their best


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I think the popularity boils downs to
> 1. Massive government bailing out of the real economy - i.e. giving a lot of people money
> 2. Not looking closely at what has happened and thinking Well it is a hard situation, Im sure they're doing their best



Yes I've seen "it's easy to be wise in hindsight"


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> BMI of 36 - unfortunately he wears it on the outside ...



That's into 'morbidly obese' territory IIRC.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I think the popularity boils downs to
> 1. Massive government bailing out of the real economy - i.e. giving a lot of people money
> 2. Not looking closely at what has happened and thinking Well it is a hard situation, Im sure they're doing their best


i think it boils down to 'the government's measures against the virus don't seem that clever but i really hope they're doing the right thing and not what tory governments usually do'


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's into 'morbidly obese' territory IIRC.


40 is the tipping point I think.
I was fat, but fit-ish at the same age at a BMI of 34 - regularly cycling 50-odd miles.


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i think it boils down to 'the government's measures against the virus don't seem that clever but i really hope they're doing the right thing and not what tory governments usually do'



Most voters seem to like what tory governments usually do though


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> 40 is the tipping point I think.
> I was fat, but fit-ish at the same age at a BMI of 34 - regularly cycling 50-odd miles.



Well BMI is a crock anyway.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well BMI is a crock anyway.


It works fine if you're not an athlete - though "healthy" BMI also tends to be lower in Asians ...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Most voters seem to like what tory governments usually do though


until it's being done to them


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

mind you even that doesn't seem to bother them as long as it's being done more to people they don't like.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> mind you even that doesn't seem to bother them as long as it's being done more to people they don't like.


are we still believing that the 28% of the electorate constitutes most voters?


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

true but still gave them a thumping majority


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> true but still gave them a thumping majority


i look forward to their mps getting a thumping


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

also nearly half (43%) of people who could be bothered to vote


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)

It only stuck me today that lot of people who are afraid that they will be heavily taxed by a Labour government rely on their accountant to tell them.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> also nearly half (43%) of people who could be bothered to vote


in my experience 43.6% is considered a minority of the whole


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

true that

nearly half though


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

and over 55% if you include the yellow tories 

qed


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> It works fine if you're not an athlete .


Or too tall or too short (and most kids are too short). Or if you're just an odd shape or a bit over or undermuscled. It's bollocks basically.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)

maomao said:


> Or too tall or too short (and most kids are too short). Or if you're just an odd shape or a bit over or undermuscled. It's bollocks basically.


Oh well ... I guess I'm in the sweet spot ...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> and over 55% if you include the yellow tories
> 
> qed


aka the golden shower


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh well ... I guess I'm in the sweet spot ...


If you're about 5`10 it tells you the right weight for a nineteenth century Belgian.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 20, 2020)

he is an utter pisspot.stinking of drink in the morning apparently.


----------



## brogdale (May 20, 2020)

The man had to have one, singular redeeming feature, I suppose?


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I think the popularity boils downs to
> 1. Massive government bailing out of the real economy - i.e. giving a lot of people money
> 2. Not looking closely at what has happened and thinking Well it is a hard situation, Im sure they're doing their best


Id also add
3. Crap opposition


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> also nearly half (43%) of people who could be bothered to vote


is there any polling on what nonvoters political thinking is?


----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Id also add
> 3. Crap opposition



4. Cheerleading by the tory press (some recent dissent, perhaps contributing to more recent drop in popularity).


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> 4. Cheerleading by the tory press (some recent dissent, perhaps contributing to more recent drop in popularity).


standard
(no pun intended)


----------



## redsquirrel (May 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Yes, it's the Byline Times, but still a pretty good article imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but fuck this shit


> Broadly speaking, the UK is a place where many people are not that engaged in the political process, which is why those who intend to affect the status quo in a radical way are viewed with intense suspicion. If the past few years are any evidence, it is that the electorate is prepared to accept severe cuts to public services, so long as the natural order of things is not disturbed.


_Oh yes those thick UK proles, need to be more like those engaged French/German/Spanish._


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> he is an utter pisspot.stinking of drink in the morning apparently.


I would absolutely take up drinking if I was massively implicated in tens of thousands of needless deaths ...


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I would absolutely take up drinking if I was massively implicated in tens of thousands of needless deaths ...



he does not care about stuff like that

don't give him that much credit

if he does not care about his own offspring why the hell would he give a shit about the general public

he not in Goverment for public services just feeding his own ego


----------



## William of Walworth (May 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> he is an utter pisspot.stinking of drink in the morning apparently.



I'd love to believe this, and it sounds plausible, but _evidence_ would be great!
Or a trustworthy story at least .....


----------



## teqniq (May 20, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Sorry but fuck this shit
> _Oh yes those thick UK proles, need to be more like those engaged French/German/Spanish._


I didn't take that as 'thick proles' more as a general disinterest/distrust of politics and politicians.


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2020)




----------



## redsquirrel (May 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I didn't take that as 'thick proles' more as a general disinterest/distrust of politics and politicians.


No offence but I don't think that reading stands up. Distrust is very different from engagement. In addition, the contrast of the UK with elsewhere (which in the context of this paper pretty clearly means Europe) does not really make sense in that interpretation

But even if it is read as a distrust of politicians is that either (1) more pronounced in the UK or (2) the bad thing the author pretty clearly considers it to be?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2020)

Well I'm looking forward to the announcement at 12.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 21, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I didn't take that as 'thick proles' more as a general disinterest/distrust of politics and politicians.


Well, there has been a concerted effort by the local boss class to chip away, attack and undermine politicised elements in the working class over the last 40 years. Then again, similar stuff has happened in other countries.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2020)

he got let off, oh what a surprise
*Boris Johnson cleared by police watchdog over Arcuri relationship*





__





						Subscribe to read | Financial Times
					

News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




					www.ft.com
				



british corruption in action, running smooth as clockwork

dont worry if you cant read the article, just stare at a white wall instead


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 21, 2020)

ska invita said:


> he got let off, oh what a surprise
> *Boris Johnson cleared by police watchdog over Arcuri relationship*
> 
> 
> ...



Not illegal but it was morally dubious about covers most of Boris life choices.



> The IOPC report said the GLA code of conduct which applied at the time meant that — even if the relationship was intimate — Mr Johnson had no obligation to include Ms Arcuri’s business concerns in his own register of interests. But it added that under the broader “Nolan Principles of Public Life”, it would have been “wise” for the former mayor to have declared this as a conflict of interest. “A failure to do so could have constituted a breach of these broader principles contained within the GLA 2012 code of conduct,” it said. “As this does not amount to a potential criminal offence this is now a matter for the GLA to consider.”
> 
> The IOPC has a duty to investigate any alleged criminal offence committed by any official in charge of policing. Mr Johnson has insisted that he had acted with “full propriety” in his dealings with Ms Arcuri. She too has insisted that she received no favours by her friend. The IOPC said it had found no evidence to indicate that Mr Johnson influenced the payment of any sponsorship moneys to Ms Arcuri or that he influenced or played an active part in securing her participation in trade missions. But it added: “There was evidence to suggest that those officers making decisions about sponsorship monies and attendance on trade missions thought that there was a close relationship between Mr Johnson and Ms Arcuri, and this influenced their decision-making. ”



Googling the headline will get you the full story.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 21, 2020)

ETA : 






			
				Artaxerxes said:
			
		

> Googling the headline will get you the full story.



Just done this, so .....



ska invita said:


> he got let off, oh what a surprise
> *Boris Johnson cleared by police watchdog over Arcuri relationship*
> *dont worry if you cant read the article*, just stare at a white wall instead



Just in case not, here it is [to save you Googling!]  ...




			
				FT said:
			
		

> Please use the sharing tools found via the share button at the top or side of articles. Copying articles to share with others is a breach of FT.com T&Cs and Copyright Policy. Email licensing@ft.com to buy additional rights. Subscribers may share up to 10 or 20 articles per month using the gift article service. More information can be found here.
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> a possible ‘intimate relationship’ © Vicki Couchman     Share on Twitter (opens new window)    Share on Facebook (opens new window)    Share on LinkedIn (opens new window) Jim Pickard in London an hour ago Print this page 27 Boris Johnson will not face a criminal investigation into his relationship with an American entrepreneur who received public money while he was mayor of London, it was announced on Thursday.
> ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 21, 2020)

eta best not raise this. legals and stuff


----------



## agricola (May 21, 2020)

One of the least exonerating exonerations I can remember - "Yes, what he did might not constitute misconduct in a public office"


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2020)

agricola said:


> One of the least exonerating exonerations I can remember - "Yes, what he did might not constitute misconduct in a public office"


It's total bullshit


----------



## philosophical (May 21, 2020)

I thought he was sneaking away and bonking the arse off her and then doing her some favours to go along with it.
Looks as if I was completely wrong.


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2020)

Yes ever surprising what is considered acceptable in British politics. 


or not.


----------



## Lurdan (May 22, 2020)

The Times account of the IOPC report and the GLA's response :
*Boris Johnson faces ethics inquiry over ‘intimacy’ with Jennifer Arcuri* - Times (paywalled)


Spoiler: Text of article



David Brown, Lucy Fisher, Fiona Hamilton
Friday May 22 2020, 12.01am,

Boris Johnson may have breached anti-corruption guidelines as mayor of London by failing to declare his relationship with a US businesswoman who joined him on official trade missions, the police watchdog has found.

His relationship with Jennifer Arcuri, 35, influenced officials at the Great London Authority (GLA), which provided almost £24,000 of grants and allowed her to join him on three trips.

Mr Johnson, 55, faces a summons by the GLA to answer questions in public and could be asked to apologise if found to have broken its code of conduct.

The Independent Office for Police Conduct (IOPC) said yesterday that there was insufficient evidence for a full criminal investigation into Mr Johnson for misconduct in public office but found he may have breached the ethical standards expected of public officials.

Michael Lockwood, its director-general, said there was no evidence that Mr Johnson influenced the payment of grants or participation in trade missions. He added: “There was evidence to suggest that those officers making decisions about sponsorship monies and attendance on trade missions thought that there was a close relationship between Mr Johnson and Ms Arcuri, and this influenced their decision-making. Our review established there was a close association between Mr Johnson and Ms Arcuri and there may have been an intimate relationship.”

Mr Johnson was mayor from 2008 to 2016. The 112-page report says that the politician, who was married, and Ms Arcuri had become friends in 2012 and allegedly started a sexual relationship by November 2014. A friend of Ms Arcuri identified as Witness A confirmed that the businesswoman “disclosed to the investigation that she and Mr Johnson were in a sexual relationship” but the details are redacted in the report.

Ms Arcuri received £10,000 from the mayor’s promotional agency, London & Partners, in October 2013 to sponsor an economic forum. The next summer the agency gave a further £1,500 to sponsor an event at the House of Commons.

She also received £12,447 to attend a trade mission to South Africa without Mr Johnson in November 2013 and joined him on one to Singapore and Malaysia in November 2014. The IOPC found no evidence that the participation in the these trips had been influenced by their relationship. It found the pair had attended events during a trade mission to New York in February 2015 “after the time when we have evidence suggesting that there may have been an intimate/sexual relationship”. Ms Arcuri had been told she was not eligible to attend and when she arrived the mayor had “rolled his eyes”, an aide told the investigation. The Tel Aviv trade mission took place in November 2015.

Ms Arcuri was asked by investigators if she had had a sexual relationship with Mr Johnson but said that her “private life is irrelevant and personal”. Asked who at the GLA, London & Partners and mayor’s office was aware of their relationship, she said there were “always whispers about me from day one”.

The GLA code of conduct had been amended in 2012 so the mayor was not obliged to declare the business interests of those with whom he was in an “intimate” relationship but not living with. Mr Lockwood said: “Under the broader Nolan principles of public life, our review suggests it would have been wise for Mr Johnson to have declared this as a conflict of interest, and a failure to do so could have constituted a breach of these broader principles contained within the GLA 2012 code of conduct.” The government’s Nolan principles, set out in 1995, are “the ethical standards expected of public office holders”.

The GLA referred the matter to the IOPC last September because of Mr Johnson’s former role as the head of the Mayor’s Office for Policing and Crime.

A spokesman for No 10 said: “We welcome the fact that this politically motivated complaint has been thrown out. Such vexatious claims of impropriety in office were untrue and unfounded. This was not a policing matter, and we consider this was a waste of police time.”

The prime minister has said he acted with “full propriety” and had no interest to declare in Ms Arcuri. Ms Arcuri has previously denied receiving any favouritism. She has also said that she had wanted him to declare an interest in his dealings with her but he declined as he did not want to put their relationship on record. “He didn’t want to have to deal with all the questions around me,” she told ITV’s Exposure documentary.

Len Duvall, chairman of the GLA’s oversight committee, said that it would resume its investigation, which was put on hold while the IOPC deliberated, into Mr Johnson’s conduct as mayor.

*Profile*
Jennifer Arcuri describes herself on Twitter as an entrepreneur with more brains and drive than two or three British politicians put together.

The American met Boris Johnson in 2012 after joining his campaign to be re-elected mayor of London. She was completing her MBA at the Hult International Business School, having worked as a DJ for Radio Disney, run a sushi bar in California and completed university courses in musical theatre and media production.

After leaving business school she set up Innotech, a technology conference business, whose star speakers included Mr Johnson. The mayor became a regular visitor to Ms Arcuri’s flat in Shoreditch, east London, which served as the HQ for her start-up and also featured a pole used for dancing. In 2016 she met Matthew Hickey, a British computer expert, and they set up Hacker House to train ethical hackers. The company received a £100,000 government grant last year despite the couple having moved to California in 2018.

Since her links to the prime minister emerged, Ms Arcuri has been a regular guest on British television programmes, but coyly refuses to confirm or deny that she had a sexual relationship with Mr Johnson.





> Mr Johnson was mayor from 2008 to 2016.


(...)


> The GLA code of conduct had been amended in 2012 so the mayor was not obliged to declare the business interests of those with whom he was in an “intimate” relationship but not living with.



Well fancy that.


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2020)

Boris Johnson and Jennifer Arcuri investigation hampered by deleted evidence, watchdog says

and fancy that too


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2020)

Johnson should go over the Cummings affair for supporting someone who broke lock down rules.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

That has to be a spoof account


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> That has to be a spoof account


blue tick


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2020)

look at the fucking state of him


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2020)

So if he's in royal rehab (because that's what it is)...who's running the show?

oh dear


----------



## phillm (May 26, 2020)




----------



## phillm (May 26, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


>




Crikey he looks a right mess.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 26, 2020)

phillm said:


> View attachment 214890



Ah yeah. Bring in a sly attack on "Alcoholics" which probably isn't true, but shifts the blame nicely to an already stigmatized group. Everyone else's fault, but not those with the power to do things.


----------



## Roadkill (May 26, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


>




Looks great, that. The plebs get fined for going out, while his advisor sods off to the family estate and he gets a palace garden to run about in.  Is the Torygraph actually trying to tip petrol on the fire or something?!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Looks great, that. The plebs get fined for going out, while his advisor sods off to the family estate and he gets a palace garden to run about in.  Is the Torygraph actually trying to tip petrol on the fire or something?!


No running involved, I'm guessing.  Dry out to save your government, more like.   Fucking look at him...he's the fucking PM of the UK.


----------



## Smangus (May 27, 2020)

To be fair he looks more unkempt when he's in a suit.


----------



## MrSki (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2020)

Looks like he's aged 15 years in less than 1. Can't see him lasting as pm.


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Looks like he's aged 15 years in less than 1. Can't see him lasting as pm.


Retiring for health reasons he has been handed the ultimate key to escape the prison and his 'hell' (and ours) have only just begun.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2020)

phillm said:


> Retiring for health reasons he has been handed the ultimate key to escape the prison and his 'hell' (and ours) have only just begun.


Would he get much of a pension - and lifelong security guards ?


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Would he get much of a pension - and lifelong security guards ?



Spend the rest of his life jogging round Buckingham Palace grounds


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Looks like he’s headed the way of Boris Yeltsin.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Spend the rest of his life jogging round Buckingham Palace grounds


A son Liz never had - perhaps he'll keep Andrew company ...


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Looks like he’s headed the way of Boris Yeltsin.


Problem is after Yeltsin it's Putin.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Looks like he’s headed the way of Boris Yeltsin.


Yeltsin would never have written a book which claimed the Germans won at stalingrad


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2020)

phillm said:


> Problem is after Yeltsin it's Putin.



Pissed Boris Yeltsin far more capable than Boris Johnson, eg by a better conductor than bj


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Spend the rest of his life jogging round Buckingham Palace grounds


Urged on by pokes with sticks. He'd be dead within 12 hours.


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Urged on by pokes with sticks. He'd be dead within 12 hours.



Through the railings, charge people, it could become a tourist attraction


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeltsin would never have written a book which claimed the Germans won at stalingrad


Crikey - how the actual fuck did we end up here ?

_The Churchill Factor was so full of inaccuracies that it quickly got a response from Richard J. Evans, a professor of history at the University of Cambridge. He listed many of the lies and distortions made throughout the book including, for instance, glossing over Churchill’s support for European unity. However, some of the unintended mistakes are arguably worse. For someone claiming to be a historian and who feels educated enough to write a book on Churchill, he makes some claims which are wildly inaccurate.  Notably, he claims that the Germans captured Stalingrad, the city which they famously failed to conquer (losing about 800,000 Axis troops), and which turned the tide of the war against them. This is a mistake so glaring that it is remarkable the book was published as is.

Boris never bothers to weigh up opposing arguments. Rather than engage, he just insults people in strange ways, taking the attention off the actual debate and on to whatever he just said. A good example of this is “Stilton-eating surrender monkeys”. This would be one thing in an informal discussion, quite another when he claims this is a legitimate book on history. Instead, the attention is entirely focused around himself. At first glance, it is notable that every one of his books is published with his face on the front cover. His vanity is also displayed in the introduction to his book ostensibly about Churchill, where he refers to himself 30 times. Sonia Purnell, journalist and author of a biography on Johnson, argued this book “says perhaps less about Churchill than it does about the ambition and self-image of Boris”._









						Boris Johnson's distorted view of the world is disturbing - Backbench
					

Many people do not realise that Boris Johnson (Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson), as well as being a career politician, has dabbled in being a historian. He has published several books, most recently The Churchill Factor in 2014. His books, as has been frequently pointed out by critics, are...




					www.bbench.co.uk


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeltsin would never have written a book which claimed the Germans won at stalingrad


Or if I remember correctly that Churchill invented the Tank and the RAF.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2020)

I know this is a daft question, but is there a single Tory MP who might actually be up to running the country ?


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I know this is a daft question, but is there a single Tory MP who might actually be up to running the country ?



Pin the tail on the donkey? LARRY! Easy to see whose been furloughed here - about 80% of them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I know this is a daft question, but is there a single Tory MP who might actually be up to running the country ?


Cant see any myself..


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I know this is a daft question, but is there a single Tory MP who might actually be up to running the country ?


Stephen milligan
Ian gow
Airey neave

On the grounds that the only good tory mp is...


----------



## frogwoman (May 27, 2020)

Why's he clinging to Cummings like a limpet then? What's the actual story behind that?


----------



## FiFi (May 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why's he clinging to Cummings like a limpet then? What's the actual story behind that?


When the papers are released in 30 years time, it will be interesting to find out.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 27, 2020)

phillm said:


> Crikey - how the actual fuck did we end up here ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what he was planning to do to Shakespeare ....


----------



## existentialist (May 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why's he clinging to Cummings like a limpet then? What's the actual story behind that?


Because I think he knows, at some level in what passes for his consciousness, that he can't manage without Cummings. I suspect that's partly at least because Cummings will have gone to some trouble to make sure he believes that, because it will have made Cummings feel indispensible...and I strongly suspect that's an important thing for Cummings.


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Because I think he knows, at some level in what passes for his consciousness, that he can't manage without Cummings. I suspect that's partly at least because Cummings will have gone to some trouble to make sure he believes that, because it will have made Cummings feel indispensible...and I strongly suspect that's an important thing for Cummings.


When he was Eton he no doubt paid a swot (Cameron !) to do his homework to save him having to put in the hours whilst holding court to his 'court' of sycophants and jousters.


----------



## frogwoman (May 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Because I think he knows, at some level in what passes for his consciousness, that he can't manage without Cummings. I suspect that's partly at least because Cummings will have gone to some trouble to make sure he believes that, because it will have made Cummings feel indispensible...and I strongly suspect that's an important thing for Cummings.



What the fuck is he doing as PM then.


----------



## existentialist (May 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What the fuck is he doing as PM then.


I don't believe there is any rule that says the PM has to be competent, just electable. Which opens a whole other can of worms.


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder what he was planning to do to Shakespeare ....



He likes the classics....


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

phillm said:


> He likes the classics....



For whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee bellend.


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Spend the rest of his life jogging round Buckingham Palace grounds


with a zimmer frame raising money for the NHS.


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2020)

FiFi said:


> When the papers are released in 30 years time, it will be interesting to find out.



Only official papers are subject to the 30-year rule, and that can be extended if they're deemed security-sensitive.  I think we can be pretty sure that whatever dodgy dealings have been going on (i.e. in the run-up to the 2016 referendum, last year around prorogation, and so on) have been conducted off the record and outside official channels as far as possible.  The release of papers three decades from now will be worth seeing, but I expect it'll be pretty thin gruel.


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Only official papers are subject to the 30-year rule, and that can be extended if they're deemed security-sensitive.  I think we can be pretty sure that whatever dodgy dealings have been going on (i.e. in the run-up to the 2016 referendum, last year around prorogation, and so on) have been conducted off the record and outside official channels as far as possible.  The release of papers three decades from now will be worth seeing, but I expect it'll be pretty thin gruel.



Indeed and a lot of the messages are now auto deleted I understand.


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Indeed and a lot of the messages are now auto deleted I understand.



There'll be rules on retention and deletion of papers and emails in the civil service, though what they are I don't know. But if things are being done through personal email and 'burner' phones (and Gove's claim not to understand that term last year was absurd) then the rules don't apply anyway.

e2a - of course, one of the most interesting questions to which I don't think we'll see an answer any time soon is how much business which according to the rules should have gone through official channels and been documented did not and was not.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder what he was planning to do to Shakespeare ....



"Iago is one of the great misunderstood heroes of our literary tradition, and Lady Macbeth was an early pioneer of anti-pandemic measures"


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why's he clinging to Cummings like a limpet then? What's the actual story behind that?


Cummings can claim a lot of credit for the massive wins in the last election and the EU referendum <both huge political victories


----------



## William of Walworth (May 27, 2020)

phillm said:


> Crikey - how the actual fuck did we end up here ?
> _The Churchill Factor was so full of inaccuracies that it quickly got a response from *Richard J. Evans*, a professor of history at the University of Cambridge. He listed many of the lies and distortions made throughout the book including, for instance, glossing over Churchill’s support for European unity. However, some of the unintended mistakes are arguably worse. For someone claiming to be a historian and who feels educated enough to write a book on Churchill, he makes some claims which are wildly inaccurate.  Notably, he claims that the Germans captured Stalingrad, the city which they famously failed to conquer (losing about 800,000 Axis troops), and which turned the tide of the war against them._
> 
> 
> ...


Prof. Evans -- a genuine historian 
It's well worth reading Evans' 2014 review of Johnson's 'book' in The New Statesman -- Roadkill linked to it earlier up this thread I think.
But I'd never seen these from Johnson, highlighted at the end of this *bbench* article :



			
				bbench said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Boris’ distorted views are not confined to academic issues. His twisted view of the world informs his political career. In 2002, shortly before Blair was due to visit Africa, he wrote an article titled *‘Africa is a mess, but we can’t blame colonialism’.* Referring to the Scramble for Africa, when European empires (particularly Britain) conquered most of Africa in the years following 1876 and committed innumerable atrocities against the people living there, he had this to say : *“The best fate for Africa would be if the old colonial powers, or their citizens, scrambled once again in her direction; on the understanding that this time they will not be asked to feel guilty”*. The ignorance in this statement is bewildering.
> In his usual style, he dismisses the evidence completely offhand. Between 1690-1807, there was 3 million recorded African slaves transported in British ships alone. Emphasis on ‘recorded’, the real figure is undoubtedly higher. These slaves were branded, beaten, raped, tortured, tied together with dead bodies and sometimes even thrown overboard with their hands and feet bound, so that they would drown, and the slavers could claim their deaths on insurance. This is all before even reaching their destinations. How does Boris tackle this issue in his article? He dismisses, *“Are we guilty of slavery? Pshaw”*. He even condescendingly refers to Arab slavers, in some meagre attempt to shift the blame for slavery away from Europeans.
> David French (The British Way in Counter-Insurgency, 1945-1967) detailed extensive use of torture by the British military. For instance, Jane Mara and three other women held in a detention camp in Kenya. They were beaten and had heated bottles pushed up their vaginas by the boots of British soldiers. This was in the late 1950s, hardly ancient history. Boris’ response when confronted with the atrocities committed by the British is to claim : *“The problem is not that we were once in charge, but that we are not in charge any more”*



The list of disgusting (also ignorant) things Boris Johnson has said about history that on their own make him unfit to be Prime Minister seems never-ending ..... .
The above Africa-related quotes were all new to me, but hardly surprising, and that's even before you get to *'watermelon smiles'*


----------



## William of Walworth (May 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Cummings can claim a lot of credit for the massive wins in the last election and the EU referendum <both huge political victories



As every football fan knows, a player's form or team's winning streak very rarely continues unbroken .....


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Cummings can claim a lot of credit for the massive wins in the last election and the EU referendum <both huge political victories



I know they do like to talk up their strategic genius in 2019, but it is also the case that they enjoyed all the boosts its possible for one party to enjoy in British elections - overwhelming media support, huge donations, people from the main opposition who were willing to tell people to vote for the government instead and quite possibly parties from other countries canvassing on their behalf.  They even saw their own alternative vote party (UKIP) first rebrand itself as a scam and then self-combust.


----------



## MrSki (May 27, 2020)




----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


Onwards to Stalingrad, my ubermenschen victory is certain  !


----------



## MrSki (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



The mad thing, in the comments only a few people realise it was an audio clip.


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Prof. Evans -- a genuine historian
> It's well worth reading Evans' 2014 review of Johnson's 'book' in The New Statesman -- Roadkill linked to it earlier up this thread I think.
> But I'd never seen these from Johnson, highlighted at the end of this *bbench* article :
> 
> ...



Ideal man for Foreign Secretary then  Shows not just contempt for people of UK, contempt for rest of world.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why's he clinging to Cummings like a limpet then? What's the actual story behind that?



because cummings has proved repeatedly to be able to manipulate data and the populous of U.K. to get political results
he is also the controller of the plans that quite frankly the majoritynof the Tory party don’t even begin to understand. Ultimately Johnson is an empty figurehead without the ideas and without the intellect to move forward on anything

Johnson just went with it. loosing Cummings the Conservative party becomes a canoe with out a paddle

Johnson has been cheating and winning in the inter house chess competition, the unpopular but brutally smart and arrogant Cummings has been directing Johnson’s next moves through a series of coughs and hand signals. unfortunately for Johnson the house master has dragged Cummings away to discuss with the local bobby the inexplicable disappearance of local cats and Cummings collection of animal anatomy charts


----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why's he clinging to Cummings like a limpet then? What's the actual story behind that?


Cummings makes him look clever.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Spend the rest of his life jogging round Buckingham Palace grounds



The poor bugger only has the tiny yard behind no 10 at the mo. How could he or anyone else possibly rehabilitate in this pokey excuse for an 'outside room'?



though, now that I look at it again, it does seem to be bigger than my local park


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> The poor bugger only has the tiny yard behind no 10 at the mo. How could he or anyone else possibly rehabilitate in this pokey excuse for an 'outside room'?
> 
> View attachment 214961
> 
> though, now that I look at it again, it does seem to be bigger than my local park



He's certainly no Major Tom


----------



## Brainaddict (May 27, 2020)

Quite pleasing the amount of political capital he's burned through to protect the house psycho. I wonder if he thinks he can win it all back on his no-deal-ish Brexit?


----------



## Dogsauce (May 27, 2020)

I presume there’s another injunction out on his latest sprog given the complete absence of mentions in the press. Thought that’s a card he might have played as a distraction.

(FWIW I suspect all might not be well, seemed to be an early arrival which might have been induced by Covid, might explain him not being on the ball right now)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> Quite pleasing the amount of political capital he's burned through to protect the house psycho. I wonder if he thinks he can win it all back on his no-deal-ish Brexit?


He'll be shovelling coins into the fruity trying to regain his money til he realises he's spaffed all his cash chasing a chimera


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

He's up against the Liaison Committee now.

<edit: Oh, it's also on the Beeb>


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

How much makeup have they put on him? And I love the first bit. Tell us you're going to be here for every meeting and stop fucking waffling.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

I never realised Bernard Jenkin was made of wood before.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Mogden said:


> How much makeup have they put on him? And I love the first bit. Tell us you're going to be here for every meeting and stop fucking waffling.


And Johnson waffled a "no"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

He's just _not_ going to answer any questions about Cummings.


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> He's just _not_ going to answer any questions about Cummings.


Nope. He's going to drive like the Banana Splits round every single question


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Boris is gonna blow! I think we might see some "technical issues" stopping the feed.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

Stephen Crabb saying its a shame the other three nations can't be led by Johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> Stephen Crabb saying its a shame the other three nations can't be led by Johnson.


Lions led by dead donkeys


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> Stephen Crabb saying its a shame the other three nations can't be led by Johnson.


They're feeding him a shit sandwich. Bit of something he can answer then boom


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

"Those people who must go to their job to go to work..."
Christ


----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2020)

He is such a waffler. And he's wrong.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Has he been auditioning for Kabuki theatre? The pasty faced nozzle.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> He is such a waffler. And he's wrong.


And that's Wafflewrong!


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

"we are coming down from level 4 to level three... er, we are making that decision tomorrow, I hope"


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

I do wish they would pull him up on saying thank you so insincerely for every bastard thing. Odds on someone once briefed him and said to show sincerity and appear more human to the public offer thanks for things and now he does it all the bloody time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

Yes or no!


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Has he been auditioning for Kabuki theatre? The pasty faced nozzle.


They know once he gets het up he starts glowing so they've painted him Goth


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I do wish they would pull him up on saying thank you so insincerely for every bastard thing. Odds on someone once briefed him and said to show sincerity and appear more human to the public offer thanks for things and now he does it all the bloody time.


I think it's a fairly standard managementy type thing.

Hell, I sometimes do it when taking _to _management. Got to keep things civil


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think it's a fairly standard managementy type thing.
> 
> Hell, I sometimes do it when taking _to _management. Got to keep things civil


Oh no, I get that, I do it myself but not for every single thing. Let's go to Tarquin Smyth-Jones.
"Thank you, errr, thank, Tarquin, for, errrr, breathing."


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

I assume he's aware more people will be watching this than normal, but I wonder if he'll forget and revert back to his blustery, uppity self.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

I can see Yvette Cooper's point, but giving him the opportunity to tell people "yes, they can do what Cummings did" is really dangerous.

Hillier's question was far better.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2020)

Mogden said:


> They know once he gets het up he starts glowing so they've painted him Goth


It's not working is it


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

can't believe I am nearly cheering Yvette Cooper on


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's not working is it


Nope 

It'll be the finger pulling at the collar next


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

There was a weird noise when Cooper mentioned Cummings, thought Johnson had possibly ragequit the call 

No such luck  Still an hour to go, though...


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2020)

Go to work if you must? Thought it was if you can. 
He hasn't got his trusty pen to put in his pocket.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 27, 2020)

I'v got fingers crossed that he gets tripped up and fucks cummings. Live on air. Please.


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Oh dear! No one left him a glass of water then. Drier than a nun's ladygarden


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Oh dear! No one left him a glass of water then. Drier than a nun's ladygarden


I kind of assumed he would have, given he's still recovering and all this talking would be difficult at the best of times.

But yeah, definitely seems to be struggling.


----------



## Petcha (May 27, 2020)

Hyde Park was heaving today. I saw one group blatantly play the Cummings card when a copper asked them to move on. He threatened them with a fine but then gave up. I actually felt sorry for him. There were groups _everywhere_. It's got totally out of control.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Greg’s being fed questions from Cummings.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Greg’s being fed questions from Cummings.



probably slating the Wayback Machine next


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Possibly not the thread, but I don't understand how contact tracing will be in any way possible at this stage, when bally hundreds of thousands of us will have it.


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Possibly not the thread, but I don't understand how contact tracing will be in any way possible at this stage, when bally hundreds of thousands of us will have it.


It won't and Twitter reports shockingly bad use of it on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## belboid (May 27, 2020)

Maybe its cos ewe're sane yorkshire folk, but we went to the local botanical gardens on monday, and there were a couple of groups of four that looked like two households coming together, but otherwise everyone was very much sticking by the rules. Same in town today, a few people in the green spaces but all quite properly distanced.  Mates in Scarborough said that the beaches have been largely empty still.  So far from _totally _out of control.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

Even the softball, nonsense questions are winding him up as he realises Cummings breached them too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Oh fuck me, I thought we'd avoid the likes of Hunt.


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Possibly not the thread, but I don't understand how contact tracing will be in any way possible at this stage, when bally hundreds of thousands of us will have it.


It also relies on people being tested, and oh how great that has been so far   , and people having a mobile with the capacity for an app. Doris on the corner who has no one to buy her milk and doesn't drive is not going to have access to either and will go out with her granny trolley regardless.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

Good question from Hunt lol
Bluster etc


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Is this Hunt sharpening his knives?


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

did he really just say test, track and trace wasn't appropriate then but is now?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> did he really just say test, track and trace wasn't appropriate then but is now?


Yes


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2020)

I'm trying to get some work done so not watching this, but could some kind soul give an impression of how he's doing?  Say on a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the most commanding, polished performance you could possibly imagine, and 1 being ... well, Cummings' statement.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

2.5


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Is this Hunt sharpening his knives?


Hunt is shaping up as Brutus.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> 2.5


Generous


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm trying to get some work done so not watching this, but could some kind soul give an impression of how he's doing?  Say on a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the most commanding, polished performance you could possibly imagine, and 1 being ... well, Cummings' statement.



he hasn't admitted to butchering those cats in Croydon yet


----------



## maomao (May 27, 2020)

The obvious thing to do to frustrate him at this point is to pursue a campaign of not installing any app until Cummings is gone. Another unbelievable performance. Another week or two of this and it really will damage him permanently.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I'v got fingers crossed that he gets tripped up and fucks cummings. Live on air. Please.


The longer he waffles on the more likely that is


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm trying to get some work done so not watching this, but could some kind soul give an impression of how he's doing?  Say on a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the most commanding, polished performance you could possibly imagine, and 1 being ... well, Cummings' statement.


They've covered him in goth makeup to stop his telltale flush when he gets all blustered up. That's how good it is


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

Making this shit up on the fly


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Hunt. Go on Prime Minister, give us a date!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Oooh, Tory break room is going to be awkward tomorrow.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2020)

Who's forbidden him to give details?
Sorry, bit thick.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

Just a bloated binbag full of blustery bullshit


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Who's forbidden him to give details?
> Sorry, bit thick.


Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Hunt is shaping up as Brutus.


He will be ordering a Fairburn-Sykes Commando knife from Amazon later.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

maomao said:


> The obvious thing to do to frustrate him at this point is to pursue a campaign of not installing any app until Cummings is gone. Another unbelievable performance. Another week or two of this and it really will damage him permanently.



The problem is that nowhere near enough people are watching this.  For example that answer to test/track/trace strongly suggests that they made a decision not to do it, not that they didn't have the capacity so couldn't do it - people might understand the second one but the first is a decision that will have caused thousands of deaths.  However it might not be something that the media pick up (though it absolutely should)


----------



## not a trot (May 27, 2020)

Did the NHS really need to save this cunts life ?


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Who's forbidden him to give details?
> Sorry, bit thick.


Bollocks. They've told him to not overpromise and he's telling him that way.


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Hunt is shaping up as Brutus.



of course, like Brutus he has a considerable personal responsibility for the state of affairs that exists


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

Just about everything Hunt asked, Johnson claimed have already been done.


Like a kid who hasn't got his homework but _I did it last night, just left it at home_


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> The problem is that nowhere near enough people are watching this.  For example that answer to test/track/trace strongly suggests that they made a decision not to do it, not that they didn't have the capacity so couldn't do it - people might understand the second one but the first is a decision that will have caused thousands of deaths.  However it might not be something that the media pick up (though it absolutely should)


Yeah, I was thinking the only hope is that it gets picked up by the dreaded 'Mainstream Media'. Evil bastards that they are.


----------



## tim (May 27, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm trying to get some work done so not watching this, but could some kind soul give an impression of how he's doing?  Say on a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the most commanding, polished performance you could possibly imagine, and 1 being ... well, Cummings' statement.



 Floundering in front of a panel of unimpressed headteachers: infinitely worse than Cummings


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Like a kid who hasn't got his homework but _I did it last night, just left it at home_


I once claimed I'd brought "the wrong draft" in


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Who's forbidden him to give details?
> Sorry, bit thick.


Mr Cummings


----------



## Sprocket. (May 27, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Who's forbidden him to give details?
> Sorry, bit thick.


The ghost (reanimated head) of Keith Joseph?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> I once claimed I'd brought "the wrong draft" in


I had to send my lad to school with a note explaining the dog had genuinely eaten his homework. Jazzed it up a bit, heard it was passed around the staff room


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Superb


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> he hasn't admitted to butchering those cats in Croydon yet


But they're getting a supply to throw on the table from somewhere...


----------



## oryx (May 27, 2020)

Whack-a-mole tactics!


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Mogden said:


>


Oh, that's kinda brilliant


----------



## Petcha (May 27, 2020)

So. I now appear to be on the same side as Piers Morgan and Jeremy Hunt. This is unreal.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Petcha said:


> So. I now appear to be on the same side as Piers Morgan and Jeremy Hunt. This is unreal.


Rest assured, they find themselves on the same side as you/us, because it's convenient for their careers.


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2020)

tim said:


> Floundering in front of a panel of unimpressed headteachers: infinitely worse than Cummings



I did wonder if I'd set the lower bar a bit high!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2020)

Piling on the questions? How rude


----------



## planetgeli (May 27, 2020)

"Have you seen evidence to prove the allegations are false?"

"Yes, if it pleases you"  For. Fuck's. Sake.

"Ok then, can you show it to the Cabinet Secretary?"

"Erm, no. He's too busy."   Christ. On. A. Bike.


----------



## jakethesnake (May 27, 2020)

Ha! Even he can't quite believe how truly cunty his policies are


----------



## agricola (May 27, 2020)

did he really just say "where are they actually from" to Timms then?

(Timms had told him about a family with indefinite leave to remain but no recourse to public funds, the dad of the family's firm had refused to furlough him but he couldnt work because of vulnerabilities)


----------



## Raheem (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> did he really just say "where are they actually from" to Timms then?
> 
> (Timms had told him about a family with indefinite leave to remain but no recourse to public funds, the dad of the family's firm had refused to furlough him but he couldnt work because of vulnerabilities)


Also appeared not to be aware there was such a thing as no recourse to public funds.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Wow, she really stumped him there. Just completely blanked


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Is it my wonky mobile or is he going slightly blue?

He's really not coming out of this well. Not that I expected anything else!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2020)

Fantastic! He's just completely given up! Trailing off, looking down, "... what can I say?".


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Oh boy


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 27, 2020)

Useless fucking vain lazy entitled fuckstick.


----------



## Raheem (May 27, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Is it my wonky mobile or is he going slightly blue?



Sometimes we see things how we would like them to be.


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Sometimes we see things how we would like them to be.


Hypoxic and messy? Yep


----------



## maomao (May 27, 2020)

I put it on cause you all said he was getting a pasting but all I got was some Tory arselick asking about keeping taxes low!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2020)

Generous UC. Oh FFS .


----------



## marshall (May 27, 2020)

He doesn't really want to this any more, does he?


----------



## existentialist (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> Stephen Crabb saying its a shame the other three nations can't be led by Johnson.


Considering he's a Welsh MP, that's pretty fucking tactless.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2020)

FFS of course the public did the right thing, we followed the fucking rules. Your fucking Mekon didn't


----------



## Mogden (May 27, 2020)

Marvellous dig there. Hope to see you again this summer


----------



## philosophical (May 27, 2020)

For the absence of doubt, he is not a lovable rogue, he is a seriously nasty, dangerous, evil, prince of darkness cunt.
The best of them are just cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2020)

philosophical said:


> For the absence of doubt, he is not a lovable rogue, he is a seriously nasty, dangerous, evil, prince of darkness cunt.
> The best of them are just cunts.


 for the absence of doubt? Surely for its prevention. And you may not have noticed people saying he's a nasty piece of work here over the course of many years. But we have been. Wouldn't go as far as prince of darkness stuff tho, that's just hyperbollocks


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> The poor bugger only has the tiny yard behind no 10 at the mo. How could he or anyone else possibly rehabilitate in this pokey excuse for an 'outside room'?
> 
> View attachment 214961
> 
> though, now that I look at it again, it does seem to be bigger than my local park


Pretty shit garden considering its prestige though in keeping with the caliber it's the occupant.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2020)

'The virus exists to reproduce itself, that's it's sole purpose' 
Matt Hancock  was talking about  Boris Johnson  wasn't he?


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> He's certainly no Major Tom


Though they seem to have the ground cover under control.


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> "we are coming down from level 4 to level three... er, we are making that decision tomorrow, I hope"


----------



## phillm (May 27, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh, that's kinda brilliant


And pretty much socially distancing proof.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What the fuck is he doing as PM then.


Because he was groomed for it from an early age, amongst a bunch of others.  He isn't the type to ask questions let alone answer them, is he?


----------



## treelover (May 27, 2020)

agricola said:


> did he really just say "where are they actually from" to Timms then?
> 
> (Timms had told him about a family with indefinite leave to remain but no recourse to public funds, the dad of the family's firm had refused to furlough him but he couldnt work because of vulnerabilities)




Interesting to see Timms fighting for claimants, he was instrumental in developing/creating New labour's brutal welfare policy architecture

like many of the welfare crusaders he is a christian socialist, maybe he is selective in who he helps.


----------



## philosophical (May 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> for the absence of doubt? Surely for its prevention. And you may not have noticed people saying he's a nasty piece of work here over the course of many years. But we have been. Wouldn't go as far as prince of darkness stuff tho, that's just hyperbollocks


Yes I have noticed that.
Hyperbollocks or not, that's how I perceive him.


----------



## Roadkill (May 27, 2020)

Now watched a bit. It was excruciating - he was just a waffling haystack. I've never had a high opinion of him, but it was still startlingly shit.


----------



## frogwoman (May 27, 2020)

'There's a lot on at the moment'. That's like someone making an excuse for why they can't go to someone's birthday. Not the leader of a country with the Europe's highest deaths in a world pandemic.


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> 'There's a lot on at the moment'. That's like someone making an excuse for why they can't go to someone's birthday. Not the leader of a country with the Europe's highest deaths in a world pandemic.


That will be his forthcoming wedding and baby duties as he's decided to reform at last on the love front. He'll phone in or throw a sickie for the rest.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 28, 2020)

He hasn't had a holliday since ooh... Feb. Must be one due.


----------



## kenny g (May 28, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> The poor bugger only has the tiny yard behind no 10 at the mo. How could he or anyone else possibly rehabilitate in this pokey excuse for an 'outside room'?
> 
> View attachment 214961
> 
> though, now that I look at it again, it does seem to be bigger than my local park



 Not too sure about the garden ornaments though: 



I would have them scanned for bugs on a daily basis if I were him. Probably a present from Trump on his last visit.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 28, 2020)

Baby Daleks


----------



## kenny g (May 28, 2020)

M


Chilli.s said:


> Baby Daleks



I really hope they aren't UK efforts. As bugs they are about as discrete as a sledgehammer and as garden ornaments they are horrific.


----------



## kenny g (May 28, 2020)

Good to see that they will all be well prepared for pentonville though


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Good to see that they will all be well prepared for pentonville though
> 
> View attachment 215062



Turns out Corbyn had a plan(t).


----------



## Streathamite (May 28, 2020)

That was a total carcrash performance by Johnson. I am finding it difficult to believe just how much of a complete and utter bollocks he is making of everything, right now


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 28, 2020)

yeah, but he's a character an' that. Ha ha ha, good ol' Bozza...evil msm...draining the swamp...blah blah blah

I'm getting more and more hacked off with the continuing defence of the indefensible. I get that the legion of darkness would rally round to protect one of their spiritual own if the cost to themselves was low but this is really starting to hurt them as a whole, and while some of the minor legionaires are distancing themselves to limit contagion (ha) the well known players are sticking with it. What has al promised them?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 28, 2020)

Slight sidebar but its a shame we don't snail mail anymore ,it would have been nice to see sackloads of complaints turning up at number ten.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 28, 2020)

I like this

The Burning of the Houses of Lords and Commons by turner

Juts thought i would stick it up


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

I don't know why I watch this expecting actual answers to questions.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 28, 2020)

He's Trumping it tonight.

Swerved. Questions not answered. Not allowing Witty etc. to answer.  Fkn nonsense.


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

2m is blown out of the water then. Get us back in the park rubbing shoulders with everyone then


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

Fucking hell, it's the hokey cokey tonight


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

Blink twice if you need us to rescue you


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

So our test and trace system is redundant because you can quite easily produce a negative. If you've got a cold at the same time as you contract the virus you might be hot but we'll wave you on as okay cos there's no follow up testing when your symptoms persist.

The thing is if I happen to be shopping at the same time as a moron with corona and they're moving round the supermarket at the same pace as me, I might get the call saying I then need to isolate and I've done everything I can not to contract it. Boris didn't mention/swerved what replaces SSP or what alternative pay will exist if your income is usually much higher. People will not isolate if they think they're getting a gnat's fart of a salary.


----------



## equationgirl (May 28, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> Slight sidebar but its a shame we don't snail mail anymore ,it would have been nice to see sackloads of complaints turning up at number ten.


Who says we can't? It's not like we don't know the address.


----------



## equationgirl (May 28, 2020)

SIX PEOPLE AT ONCE???? Fucking he'll, they're begging for a second peak  if they let that many people meet up at once.


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> SIX PEOPLE AT ONCE???? Fucking he'll, they're begging for a second peak  if they let that many people meet up at once.


Imagine the logistics of maintaining a 2m distance from each other, all at the same time


----------



## two sheds (May 28, 2020)

2m hoola hoops i've said it before it's the solution to keeping fit at the same time


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> 2m hoola hoops i've said it before it's the solution to keeping fit at the same time


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I like this
> 
> The Burning of the Houses of Lords and Commons by turnerView attachment 215104
> 
> Juts thought i would stick it up


Auld Turner went to great lengths to get the picture he wanted, he was lucky they never realised he'd set the fire


----------



## equationgirl (May 28, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Imagine the logistics of maintaining a 2m distance from each other, all at the same time


Some kind of pentagonal arrangement perhaps? Yeah that'll easily work


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Some kind of pentagonal arrangement perhaps? Yeah that'll easily work


No problem. Every group of socialites needs to go Wiccan


----------



## equationgirl (May 28, 2020)

Mogden said:


> No problem. Every group of socialites needs to go Wiccan


Centre isn't marked for person 6.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Some kind of pentagonal arrangement perhaps? Yeah that'll easily work








Doesn't have to be pentagonal


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Centre isn't marked for person 6.


 

I expect we'll have pentagonal, with space for a 6th body, floor stickers by the end of next week.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Doesn't have to be pentagonal


Someone got their goat?


----------



## Roadkill (May 28, 2020)

two sheds said:


> 2m hoola hoops i've said it before it's the solution to keeping fit at the same time



Alternatively, there's what a bar near where my sister lives in Germany has apparently done, which is to make everyone wear a metre-long tubular balloon on their head, presumably strapped on somehow.  It makes all the punters look as if they're walking around with a ginormous penis sticking out of their head, or a bit like the 'nob-head' sign we used to make at people when I was at school.

As for what's been announced today, it looks like a fairly transparent attempt to try and regain control of the narrative, and damn the cost.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Some kind of pentagonal arrangement perhaps? Yeah that'll easily work



Star of David should do it. Start chalking it on the pavement. That’ll really get the loons and anti-lockdown Nazis on the boil.


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> SIX PEOPLE AT ONCE???? Fucking he'll, they're begging for a second peak  if they let that many people meet up at once.


Why has he chosen 6?

Because he doesn't expect any more than that would want to attend his wedding.


----------



## MrSki (May 28, 2020)

Six one day then another six the next & the next.

It will all end in tears.


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2020)

Is it 6 children he has or is it more.
6 people at the wedding will help keep the cost down.


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> SIX PEOPLE AT ONCE???? Fucking he'll, they're begging for a second peak  if they let that many people meet up at once.


That's the Birmingham 6 sorted then if we could get that time machine working at last and after the kill Hitler as a baby pilot trip.


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Centre isn't marked for person 6.


That's the sort of remark Chris Whitty would make if allowed an opinion !


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Is it 6 children he has or is it more.
> 6 people at the wedding will help keep the cost down.


6 in the firing squad with three firing blanks.


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2020)

Well I never...


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Well I never...
> 
> View attachment 215159


Bugger me. I've just been to the website to look and make sure it wasn't a meme!


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

Anybody got the full article ?


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2020)

phillm said:


> Anybody got the full article ?


£ wall


----------



## Mogden (May 28, 2020)

I don't think the good wife Cummings will have put any content into it


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> £ wall


I know epic privacy browser doesn't work with that or the times. Does with the Torygraph though! Talking of which they seem to have got the same memo - time to put the fat oaf out of his misery.


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Well I never...
> 
> View attachment 215159


he wasnt fit to edit the spectator either


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Well I never...
> 
> View attachment 215159



A piece he wrote on the 23rd not behind the paywall.

_You cannot – and again, this is elementary – run this crisis on a 'do as I say, not as I do' basis. And yet that is what the country is now expected to swallow. It is madness and a blunder of career-defining, perhaps even career-ruining, proportions.

A joke, then, albeit not an especially amusing one. Surely someone in Downing Street can appreciate this? This is a shipwreck and all the smart people who say this will blow over or fail to 'cut through' with the public are, I think, sorely mistaken. This is not a difficult story to understand, which is why it is so very powerful.

Again, and above all, this is a moral matter not a legal one and, by virtue of that, a much bigger and more profound affair. The Prime Minister has a simple choice: cut Dominic Cummings loose or be dragged down with him. This ought to be a pretty easy decision._








						Why Dominic Cummings must go | The Spectator
					

Most aspects of this present emergency are complex and resist easy solutions. Only a handful are elementary but one of these, and quite obviously so, is the Dominic Cummings affair. He must go and he must go now. There is no alternative, no other way out, no means by which this ship can be...




					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (May 28, 2020)




----------



## phillm (May 29, 2020)

Dear Matt Hancock

None of us are downloading your crappy app made by Cumming's spawn. It's now time to move on.

Signed,
Anyone with a brain


----------



## redsquirrel (May 29, 2020)

Good to see that Ming is using his time away from U75 profitably, writing up his conspiracies for the Byline Times.

This as a front page, it really did break some.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2020)

phillm said:


> Dear Matt Hancock
> 
> None of us are downloading your crappy app made by Cumming's spawn. It's now time to move on.
> 
> ...


erm, nope , not moving on

sorry, not sorry


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2020)

Probably been posted before somewhere, but holy fuck - no wonder he needs Cummings ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


Well worth destroying a country's economy for as a bonus to aiding tax evasion, lowering standards and selling the NHS to Trump's mates.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Well I never...
> 
> View attachment 215159



He was on Question Time last night, and is the Scottish Editor of the Speccy. Could he be playing to the PM's level of popularity north of the border? Have other writers and the editorial line broken rank?


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2020)

Boris Johnson's sister flouts lockdown to stay at second home and play tennis
					

EXCLUSIVE: Radio host Rachel is isolating in Somerset, with 'essential' journeys to her job in London as a presenter on LBC - but her work trips have included overnight stays at her Notting Hill residence



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## phillm (May 31, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson's sister flouts lockdown to stay at second home and play tennis
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Radio host Rachel is isolating in Somerset, with 'essential' journeys to her job in London as a presenter on LBC - but her work trips have included overnight stays at her Notting Hill residence
> ...


She is a shit presenter as well. Hope JamesOB lays into her (he won't).


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson's sister flouts lockdown to stay at second home and play tennis
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Radio host Rachel is isolating in Somerset, with 'essential' journeys to her job in London as a presenter on LBC - but her work trips have included overnight stays at her Notting Hill residence
> ...



Whilst there's virtue in having a poll on who's the second worst Johnson, let's keep this thread on topic.

Unless of course the PM becomes respectable...


----------



## brogdale (May 31, 2020)

From our 'libertarian' Prime Minister...


----------



## agricola (May 31, 2020)

brogdale said:


> From our 'libertarian' Prime Minister...




Obviously we will all be told next week, after someone gets caught with an intern, that there is an exemption for keyworkers.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2020)

Surely he was not wearing an earpiece judging by his shit performance at PMQs. I suppose it depends who was talking to him.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2020)

He is very proud of his record dealing with the virus


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He is very proud of his record dealing with the virus



he really is a turd in human  form


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Surely he was not wearing an earpiece judging by his shit performance at PMQs. I suppose it depends who was talking to him.



that darkness is not an earpiece but the inside of his head


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Surely he was not wearing an earpiece judging by his shit performance at PMQs. I suppose it depends who was talking to him.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 3, 2020)

Is he deaf in one ear? Speaking as someone who is.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> he really is a turd in human  form


He is a pile of shit in a human skin. I would like him to be murdered or die naturally in agony.


----------



## elbows (Jun 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Is he deaf in one ear? Speaking as someone who is.



I think he had ear problems when he was young, and recently when one of the journalists was muted in a press conference he mentioned that he could probably lip read them.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2020)

The person originally tweeted about the earpiece now thinks s/he was mistaken. Hence why they took the tweet down.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 3, 2020)

elbows said:


> I think he had ear problems when he was young, and recently when one of the journalists was muted in a press conference he mentioned that he could probably lip read them.


If he does have any significant hearing loss in one ear, the acoustic environment of the chamber (in full cry) would be challenging. Without 'stereo' hearing it really is a challenge to discern the spatial origins of sounds.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2020)

Here is the photo from the original tweet. Does it look like a hearing aid to you?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here is the photo from the original tweet. Does it look like a hearing aid to you?


No; but mine's NHS.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here is the photo from the original tweet. Does it look like a hearing aid to you?


No, they’re practically invisible these days. He’s just got inbred lugholes


----------



## brogdale (Jun 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> No, they’re practically invisible these days. He’s just got inbred lugholes


At the risk of being repetitive, NHS hearing aids are very much not invisible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> At the risk of being repetitive, NHS hearing aids are very much not invisible.


My dad’s are. You don’t notice they’re in at all


----------



## brogdale (Jun 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> My dad’s are. You don’t notice they’re in at all


That's good for your Dad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> That's good for your Dad.


He got them very recently so perhaps there is a new model they’re doing


----------



## philosophical (Jun 3, 2020)

The earpiece is a non story, but him continuing to talk out of his ringpiece is.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2020)

If there's any justice, Cummings has to go so we can see him completely fall apart - though I can't see how his influence would actually stop given the money sloshing around in the party.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


> He is a pile of shit in a human skin. I would like him to be murdered or die naturally in agony.




yeah but hes a human being with loved ones and feelings etc


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 3, 2020)

Forget the earpiece. 

Johnson tried to portray any/all criticism of his government as unpatriotic and dangerous. 

Currently the Tories are trying to delegitimse any opposition; it is easier than defending their actual actions and it keeps confrontation/disruption going. 


Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 3, 2020)

Johnson is rubbish every time he speaks without an autocue.
He only has any semblance of use in PMQs when he has his hoard of over privileged arse lickers huzzahing him on.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2020)

Judging by his performance today makes my doubt the earpiece unless there was an even bigger twat on the other end. Didn't actually answer any of Starmer's questions.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here is the photo from the original tweet. Does it look like a hearing aid to you?


Thank you, Comrade Corona.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Judging by his performance today makes my doubt the earpiece unless there was an even bigger twat on the other end. Didn't actually answer any of Starmer's questions.


He didn't have it in at the daily briefing either. He completely lost it when asked when would Italian workers be allowed back in the UK. Come now, err come over in a bit, when err ( spoke a bit of Italian also in gibberish) err, welcome err, that's all for today, wash ya hands.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 3, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Johnson is rubbish every time he speaks without an autocue.
> He only has any semblance of use in PMQs when he has his hoard of over privileged arse lickers huzzahing him on.


Starmer still thinks he is in a court arguing with a lawyer, someone needs to tell him he is actually in the circus arguing with the clown. The clown doesn't care if you make him look stupid, or point out he is incompetent. The only thing the clown cares about is that people are looking at him and not you.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2020)

little_legs said:


> Starmer still thinks he is in a court arguing with a lawyer, someone needs to tell him he is actually in the circus arguing with the clown. The clown doesn't care if you make him look stupid, or point out he is incompetent. The only thing the clown cares about is that people are looking at him and not you.


Starmer isn’t really talking to the clown though.  He’s talking to us.  

well, not _us_, cos we all think they're all shit, but the ‘average’ us.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 3, 2020)

belboid said:


> Starmer isn’t really talking to the clown though.  He’s talking to us.
> 
> well, not _us_, cos we all think they're all shit, but the ‘average’ us.


He is talking to the fans of West Wing who like to tweet 'lol owned' and who have no resonance with the average us.


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Is he deaf in one ear? Speaking as someone who is.



I think he has selective hearing.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 3, 2020)

He's also electively dumb.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 3, 2020)

He presents as entitled, arrogant and thick as pigshit when he is pressed and the mask slips. _Floreat Etona._


----------



## MrSki (Jun 3, 2020)

Johnson will love tomorrow's Metro.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)

I didn't watch any of the Tory leadership debates or the GE ones, but surely he must have done a half-decent job then when answering questions to ultimately impress over 13 million people ?
Starmer didn't have to break a sweat yesterday in the bits I saw....


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 4, 2020)

Great timing:

*Boris Johnson* says he wants to relax 2-metre physical distancing rule

​

Alok Sharma: Cabinet minister tested for Covid-19 after being taken ill in House of Commons


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)

It all seems to be like betting on the horses for Johnson ..


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I didn't watch any of the Tory leadership debates or the GE ones, but surely he must have done a half-decent job then when answering questions to ultimately impress over 13 million people ?
> Starmer didn't have to break a sweat yesterday in the bits I saw....



he didn’t do any debates during the GE because they knew he was shit and worried about him being found out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> he didn’t do any debates during the GE because they knew he was shit and worried about him being found out.


Did he really get away with that ?


----------



## Smangus (Jun 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Did he really get away with that ?



Well he got elected so I guess so. His whole MO is to paint the best possible picture overall to people, promise them the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow  with minimal detail and then avoid scrutiny as much as is possible. 

This has worked up til now for him, but as he is finding the buck really does stop at the PM and he doe not like it when under proper questioning that he can't blag off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> It all seems to be like betting on the horses for Johnson ..


Never take a tip from him, he knows as much about horseracing as he does about doing an honest day's work.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2020)

Going well then...


----------



## not a trot (Jun 4, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Did he really get away with that ?



Not only did he get away with it he managed to spend a lot of the campaign hiding in a fucking big fridge.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 4, 2020)

not a trot said:


> Not only did he get away with it he managed to spend a lot of the campaign hiding in a fucking big fridge.


Yeah, that's not getting forgotten anytime soon.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 4, 2020)

Although if Bojo does catch coronavirus again, that would be a) poetic justice and b)karma.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Although if Bojo does catch coronavirus again, that would be a) poetic justice and b)karma.


Let's hope the virus does for him this time


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 4, 2020)

I didn't know you could catch it twice in such rapid succession tbh


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 4, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I didn't know you could catch it twice in such rapid succession tbh


Who knows to be fair...


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> he didn’t do any debates during the GE because they knew he was shit and worried about him being found out.



According to Wikipedia he did three, two for the Beeb and one for ITV. Corbyn did four, because Johnson ducked out of the C4 climate change one. C4 refused to let Gove stand in, because he wasn't the party leader, and so replaced the PM with an ice sculpture, which gradually melted during the debate.

He also chickened out of the interview with Brillo on the BBC.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 5, 2020)

Coming apart at the seams. Realistically, how much longer can he last?









						No hiding place for Boris at PMQs | John Crace
					

PM flounders as he tries to answer Keir Starmer’s questions on coronavirus




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 5, 2020)

Well he's not going to go just because he does badly at PMQs.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 5, 2020)

No, indeed but it is the icing on the whole sorry mess.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 5, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Well he got elected so I guess so. His whole MO is to paint the best possible picture overall to people, promise them the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow  with minimal detail and then avoid scrutiny as much as is possible.
> 
> This has worked up til now for him, but as he is finding the buck really does stop at the PM and he doe not like it when under proper questioning that he can't blag off.


This is - very precisely - the explanation of how we got here. Johnson in a nutshell


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I didn't watch any of the Tory leadership debates or the GE ones, but surely he must have done a half-decent job then when answering questions to ultimately impress over 13 million people ?
> Starmer didn't have to break a sweat yesterday in the bits I saw....



The thing to remember about the last two conservative leadership contests is that the field has been devoid of any sort of talent whatsoever, like not even people who can pretend to look good. 

May was chosen over the rest because the choice was between maniac grandmother, Michael fucking Gove and two non-entity crooks whose only ability lies in fleecing the tax payer. Boris would have run but quit at the last minute because he wasn't entirely sure he could win.

Boris won this time around because people actually knew who he was and everyone was fucking bored of Brexit. The candidate list had plenty of choice but half of them noone had ever heard of.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 5, 2020)

Have you noticed how Jeremy Hunt is still salivating?
He looks like he is expecting the (inevitable soon) collapse of the Johnson administration and he is positioning himself as the cavalry in the next valley, waiting to ride to the rescue wearing better suits than Starmer and with neater haircuts.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2020)

philosophical said:


> Have you noticed how Jeremy Hunt is still salivating?
> He looks like he is expecting the (inevitable soon) collapse of the Johnson administration and he is positioning himself as the cavalry in the next valley, waiting to ride to the rescue wearing better suits than Starmer and with neater haircuts.


I did clock that. No doubt Gove and other cunts are waiting in the wings for a calamity as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I did clock that. No doubt Gove and other cunts are waiting in the wings for a calamity as well.


Let's hope it's a calamity which takes them with it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The thing to remember about the last two conservative leadership contests is that the field has been devoid of any sort of talent whatsoever, like not even people who can pretend to look good.
> 
> May was chosen over the rest because the choice was between maniac grandmother, Michael fucking Gove and two non-entity crooks whose only ability lies in fleecing the tax payer. Boris would have run but quit at the last minute because he wasn't entirely sure he could win.
> 
> Boris won this time around because people actually knew who he was and everyone was fucking bored of Brexit. The candidate list had plenty of choice but half of them noone had ever heard of.


so they chose the dim-witted ignorant cunt with all the competence of a mouldy tescos sandwich


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Coming apart at the seams. Realistically, how much longer can he last?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 years 5 months and a few days


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so they chose the dim-witted ignorant cunt with all the competence of a mouldy tescos sandwich



He had great optics with the brexit foaming mouth brigade which was the important thing, it didn't matter that he was a lying sack of piss with the morals of a fallen flan and the ability of a small deceased mouse. 

And in fairness he did bring that vote with a stonking majority and really attracted all the loon spuds to vote Conservative so his job is done. Unfortunately we now face a major crisis with the turd in charge so thats going well.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 5, 2020)

His vote was helped by labour sabotaging their own campaign eg not sending canvassers to marginal seats.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> He had great optics with the brexit foaming mouth brigade which was the important thing, it didn't matter that he was a lying sack of piss with the morals of a fallen flan and the ability of a small deceased mouse.
> 
> And in fairness he did bring that vote with a stonking majority and really attracted all the loon spuds to vote Conservative so his job is done. Unfortunately we now face a major crisis with the turd in charge so thats going well.


optics should only be found in pubs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> And in fairness he did bring that vote with a stonking majority


based on a whopping er minority of the vote


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I did clock that. No doubt Gove and other cunts are waiting in the wings for a calamity as well.



Gove has form for knifing Johnson, and I wonder if that is what he intends to do again when the waffling haystack has served his purpose.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> so they chose the dim-witted ignorant cunt with all the competence of a mouldy tescos sandwich


The mouldy sandwich would have done a much better job.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 5, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The thing to remember about the last two conservative leadership contests is that the field has been devoid of any sort of talent whatsoever, like not even people who can pretend to look good.
> 
> May was chosen over the rest because the choice was between maniac grandmother, Michael fucking Gove and two non-entity crooks whose only ability lies in fleecing the tax payer. Boris would have run but quit at the last minute because he wasn't entirely sure he could win.
> 
> Boris won this time around because people actually knew who he was and everyone was fucking bored of Brexit. The candidate list had plenty of choice but half of them noone had ever heard of.


Slight correction: Johnson quit because Gove, his campaign manager, realised what a mess he was about to make of things, and knifed him in the back


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Slight correction: Johnson quit because Gove, his campaign manager, realised what a mess he was about to make of things, and knifed him in the back


should have gone for the femoral artery and jugular too


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Going well then...



What an absolute CUNT!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> should have gone for the femoral artery and jugular too


A pleasing image!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Going well then...



even the bsl interpreter wants to deck him


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> surely he must have done a half-decent job then when answering questions...



Let me stop you there.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 7, 2020)

Woman threatened with arrest for wearing a 'FUCK BORIS' t=shirt.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 7, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Woman threatened with arrest for wearing a 'FUCK BORIS' t=shirt.




Didn't similar things happen when Blair was pm?


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Woman threatened with arrest for wearing a 'FUCK BORIS' t=shirt.




What would she have worn if Jeremy Hunt had become PM?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> What would she have worn if Jeremy Hunt had become PM?


"Jeremy, you Hunt"


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> "Jeremy, you Hunt"


It's probably worth getting some printed. I can't see Doris hanging on for long, TBH.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



is that from a pop song?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 7, 2020)

I think it's a popular music hall ditty


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> is that from a pop song?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2020)

S☼I said:


>



oh christ, Otzi was a preserved corpse, discovered buried in the Alps, from olden times. strangely enough


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2020)

Pretty bleak that none of the press appear to be calling out Johnson’s hypocrisy in claiming racism is terrible. BBC in particular. Like letterboxes and picaninnies never happened. We’ve always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Woman threatened with arrest for wearing a 'FUCK BORIS' t=shirt.



If anyone wanted a FUCK BORIS t-shirt they are available here.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2020)

MrSki said:


> If anyone wanted a FUCK BORIS t-shirt they are available here.


I would like one of these please


----------



## MrSki (Jun 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I would like one of these please


Follow the link.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Follow the link.


I have no money at this time  it is on my post lockdown list


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Gove has form for knifing Johnson, and I wonder if that is what he intends to do again when the *waffling haystack* has served his purpose.



His best description yet.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> His best description yet.



I think I saw it on Twitter, so if I'm honest I can't claim any credit!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I have no money at this time  it is on my post lockdown list


the cheque in the post?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 10, 2020)

MrSki said:


> If anyone wanted a FUCK BORIS t-shirt they are available here.



They also have 'Still Hate Thatcher' t-shirts I see


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 10, 2020)

MrSki said:


> If anyone wanted a FUCK BORIS t-shirt they are available here.


Johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2020)

MrSki said:


> If anyone wanted a FUCK BORIS t-shirt they are available here.


Given what's happened to the people who have fucked Johnson, wearing don't fuck Boris t-shirt would be a public service


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2020)

The "Fuck Boris" t-shirt is because of the profanity isn't it? like people getting in trouble over the Inspiral Carpets "Cool as Fuck" T-shirts in the 90's


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## phillm (Jun 12, 2020)

__





						Why I broke with Boris Johnson
					

A devastating indictment of the Prime Minister from one of his former allies and Downing Street advisers.




					www.newstatesman.com
				




Why I broke with Boris Johnson
A devastating indictment of the Prime Minister from one of his former allies and Downing Street advisers. 

BY TIM MONTGOMERIE
The dashboard was flashing red many months before Boris Johnson’s own life-endangering encounter with Covid-19. Long before 40,000 British deaths from this pandemic and the evaporation of the Prime Minister’s reputation for competence there were multiple signs that the ship of state was heading for rocky times. Key talents had been reshuffled out of the cabinet because they had committed the sin of independent-mindedness. The top table was left with a very middle-ranking membership. Ministerial special advisers who dared to differ had been dispatched and years of hard-won experience lost in the process. MPs learned that messages to the Prime Minister needed to be effusive to have much hope of a reply. More often than not, any critical messages – how- ever constructively worded – were greeted with silence.

It took six years for Margaret Thatcher’s governments to begin to stop listening to alternative voices. The same patterns had emerged within six months of Johnson becoming Prime Minister, and within six weeks of his general election victory last December. In her early years the Iron Lady relished argument and intellectual debate – and those internal jousts strengthened her for the public battles with her true opponents. In the starkest of contrasts, the team inside today’s No 10 has often preferred to greet internal dissent with retribution – much of it pre-briefed to favoured journalists. Throughout the Westminster village every Tory had quickly learned the score: do, say and tweet as you are told – or else. In February’s reshuffle we learned that earning the disfavour of key prime ministerial adviser Dominic Cummings was fatal, even if you were chancellor of the Exchequer. Everyone was dispensable. Except Dom.

Again and again I warned Johnson that “it’s reign of terror now and, inevitably, reign of error next”. In a message from mid-February, I noted that “ministers increasingly fear rather than respect your No 10 operation” and that there was little free-thinking across his government. I urged him to appoint an outsider – perhaps a former White House chief of staff – to conduct a widespread review of his No 10 set-up. He needed to establish how his Downing Street office should be reconstructed so that it had a chance of meeting the challenges of our time. I begged him to anticipate looming problems before it was too late. I pinpointed a “shortcutting of proper process to hit objectives”. I worried about curtailed cabinet meetings where issues such as the economic impact of coronavirus received just five minutes of “discussion” in January. All these private calls for a course correction went unheeded. On 27 February I told him that, with enormous sadness, I was walking away from his offer to me of a “great project”. I could see the car crash coming and I couldn’t bear to be part of it.

And it was with enormous sadness. I was demoralised by his operation’s treatment of good people. In the wake of December’s mighty election victory I had been exhilarated by the prospect of what a pro-Brexit, pro-social justice Tory government could do with a solid majority over a five-year term. But that victory had gone to too many young heads. It had been an impressive win but it wasn’t all down to the brilliance of Johnson’s circle, whatever they seemed to think. It owed much to the most left-wing Labour leader of modern times and his manifesto containing an impossible number of promises. It also owed much to a widespread desire from within non-traditional Tory voters for an end to the chaos and disunity of those hung parliament years.

Sadly, No 10 hasn’t left its campaigning tactics of divide-and-rule behind it. It’s still campaigning 24/7 – constantly crossing the road to pick a fight with enemies inside the Conservative Party, in the media and beyond. Many who worked with Cummings – when he advised Iain Duncan Smith, when he was at the Department for Education, or when he was at Vote Leave – will recognise the pattern of pugilism.

The tragedy is that it didn’t need to be this way. Johnson was not like this when he ran London. He was an upbeat, inclusive mayor who embraced issues such as climate change, same-sex marriage and the living wage before other Tories. He encouraged disagreement within his team. Key advisers Daniel Moylan and Isabel Dedring had differing views on transport but both were heard and heeded at different times. The same was true of Stephen Greenhalgh and Kit Malthouse on issues of policing and business competitiveness.

With four-and-a-half years until there has to be another general election it might not be too late to put things right. Cummings is undoubtedly a hugely talented individual but if he is to stay in place he shouldn’t have the dominant role that he currently enjoys. I’ve learnt of too many conversations truncated, and not by brilliant argument or killer facts. “There’s no way that Dom would wear that” has been enough to ensure termination of much alternative thinking.

Although Team Boris includes many talented people – David Frost, Isaac Levido and Munira Mirza – it needs more grey hairs and more straight-talkers. If Johnson is going to be presidential he needs something that is a lot more like a White House than Dom’s frat house, starring Caino, Roxstar, Sonic and other playground names.

But – much more than a strengthening of No 10 – a restoration of cabinet government is needed. At this time of enormous challenge, it is unforgivable that the likes of Jeremy Hunt, Sajid Javid, Penny Mordaunt and Julian Smith aren’t at the top table. And is Tom Tugendhat ever going to be forgiven for having once used the foreign affairs select committee to suggest that Johnson’s time as foreign secretary wasn’t his finest hour?

I still have huge affection for Boris Johnson. I wanted him to be party leader, and in the run-up to the 2015 election spent many evenings within a small group that plotted towards that goal. My enduring memory of that time was the role his former wife, Marina, played in his life. An extraordinary brain; unafraid to dispense home truths. She was his anchor and, despite everything, had been for most of his adulthood. He’s now divorced and, while I wish nothing but happiness for Johnson and Carrie Symonds, I can’t make sense of so much of his turbulent time in Downing Street without thinking that the turbulence in his private life does a great deal of the explaining. Few of us would be unaffected in similar circumstances, especially if a serious illness had been layered on top.

After Cummings-gate the parliamentary party is moving beyond the terrified phase. Many MPs are furious at the slump in the opinion polls; at the ways in which their multiple calls for Cummings to go were ignored; and at a succession of unforced policy errors. They no longer believe in the Prime Minister in the way they did. They still want their faith to be restored, but does Johnson realise the scale of what will be required to ensure that? I hope so. I fear not. 

Tim Montgomerie is the co-founder of the Centre for Social Justice, ConservativeHome, and a former advisor to Boris Johnson.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2020)

Not having a go at you phillm, but that is an absolutely terrible article from Montgomerie.  



> I still have huge affection for Boris Johnson. I wanted him to be party leader, and in the run-up to the 2015 election spent many evenings within a small group that plotted towards that goal. My enduring memory of that time was the role his former wife, Marina, played in his life. An extraordinary brain; unafraid to dispense home truths. She was his anchor and, despite everything, had been for most of his adulthood. He’s now divorced and, while I wish nothing but happiness for Johnson and Carrie Symonds, I can’t make sense of so much of his turbulent time in Downing Street without thinking that the turbulence in his private life does a great deal of the explaining.



I mean ffs


----------



## phillm (Jun 12, 2020)

agricola said:


> Not having a go at you phillm, but that is an absolutely terrible article from Montgomerie.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean ffs


Any of his so-called allies that turn on him is more fuel to the fire against the cunt.Torygraph picked this up as well. Looks like knives are being sharpened all over the place and how could they not given the staggering ineptitude of this pathetic excuse of a man. 









						The honeymoon is over for Boris Johnson. He needs to find his old fighting spirit
					

Conservative concerns growing about 'constrained' Prime Minister and 'toxic' environment in Downing Street




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2020)

phillm said:


> Any of his so-called allies that turn on him is more fuel to the fire against the cunt.Torygraph picked this up as well. Looks like knives are being sharpened all over the place and how could they not given the staggering ineptitude of this pathetic excuse of a man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite a lot in there! 
this stands out to me though "  They are not only concerned about his health amid talk of continued breathlessness, midday naps and a lack of attentiveness, but are also worried about how uneasy he appears in office. " Sounds like he's pretty fucked.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 12, 2020)

ska invita said:


> quite a lot in there!
> this stands out to me though "  They are not only concerned about his health amid talk of continued breathlessness, midday naps and a lack of attentiveness, but are also worried about how uneasy he appears in office. " Sounds like he's pretty fucked.



It wasn't meant to be like this was it? It was meant to be hard Brexit and champagne for wealth creators. Not covid-19, tanked economy and BLM Protests. Out of their depths.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2020)

phillm said:


> Any of his so-called allies that turn on him is more fuel to the fire against the cunt.Torygraph picked this up as well. Looks like knives are being sharpened all over the place and how could they not given the staggering ineptitude of this pathetic excuse of a man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to see that, but it isn't exactly that they are turning on him are they?  The arguments seem to be that he needs to get back to being great, not that he is a fraud.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2020)

agricola said:


> I'd love to see that, but it isn't exactly that they are turning on him are they?  The arguments seem to be that he needs to get back to being great, not that he is a fraud.


seems to be that he's not in control, and if it goes on too long there might be a visit from the men in grey suits (getting ahead of myself there, but still)


----------



## oryx (Jun 12, 2020)

FFS, the guy seems to be more interested in protecting the memory of Winston Churchill (died in 1965) than in protecting the interests of black people in this country.

Unless I've blinked and missed something, he hasn't said ANYTHING in response to the issues raised by BLM.

I'm not surprised, though.


----------



## Sue (Jun 12, 2020)

agricola said:


> I'd love to see that, but it isn't exactly that they are turning on him are they?  The arguments seem to be that *he needs to get back to being great*, not that he is a fraud.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 12, 2020)

They getting twitchy due to polls and economic shite around the corner. Once no deal is sorted they'll get rid of the cunt in time for the next election. He's obviously not up to it.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 13, 2020)

agricola said:


> I'd love to see that, but it isn't exactly that they are turning on him are they?  The arguments seem to be that he needs to get back to being great, not that he is a fraud.


Sure - but the subtext is, they're starting to get seriously worried. 
6 months into a new government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Sure - but the subtext is, they're starting to get seriously worried.
> 6 months into a new government.


Six months? Feels like much longer than that


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Six months? Feels like much longer than that


It _REALLY does_


----------



## maomao (Jun 13, 2020)

It's six months since the election but that cunt's been in charge for nearly a year.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> It's six months since the election but that cunt's been in charge for nearly a year.



His first two months he was on holiday, then he spent a couple of months failing to get anything at all through the HoC, then he called an election and was rewarded for those achievements with an 80-seat majority.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 13, 2020)

You've missed out all his other achievements BEFORE that. 



Errrr ...


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> His first two months he was on holiday, then he spent a couple of months failing to get anything at all through the HoC, then he called an election and was rewarded for those achievements with an 80-seat majority.



I think you're being unfair there. In the election he also promised to undo all the damaging things done by the governments of 2010-19. Oh, wait a minute...


----------



## FiFi (Jun 13, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> It wasn't meant to be like this was it? It was meant to be hard Brexit and champagne for wealth creators. Not covid-19, tanked economy and BLM Protests. Out of their depths.


Who was it who said"events, Dear Boy, events" ?   
I get the feeling this present Government don't like the reality of actually governing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2020)

isvicthere? said:


> I think you're being unfair there. In the election he also promised to undo all the damaging things done by the governments of 2010-19. Oh, wait a minute...



Think you heard 'undo' when he actually said 'outdo'


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> His first two months he was on holiday, then he spent a couple of months failing to get anything at all through the HoC, then he called an election and was rewarded for those achievements with an 80-seat majority.



He also unlawfully tried to prorogue Parliament, which accounted for a fortnight or so.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2020)

some classic Spectator material in this








						Boris Johnson said colonialism in Africa should never have ended and dismissed Britain’s role in slavery
					

MPs call on prime minister to explain whether he still believes ‘the problem is not that we were once in charge, but that we are not in charge any more’




					www.independent.co.uk
				



plenty in there to hang him with if the media wanted to

also some more details of internal collapse around Team Boris here








						Even Tories increasingly fear they have inflicted the worst of all worlds on Britain | Andrew Rawnsley
					






					www.theguardian.com
				



"One critique, often to be heard now even from erstwhile admirers, is that his outfit at Number 10 is not so much a government as a campaign. More accomplished at generating propaganda than making policy, the Johnson gang has approached dealing with a disease as if it were no different to defeating Remainers or Jeremy Corbyn.

To an extent perhaps still not fully appreciated, this Number 10 is obsessed with polling and focus grouping, which they conduct daily, and how things are projected in the media. “The problem with this government is that it is led by journalists,” says one senior official. “Action this day” was one of Winston Churchill’s famous injunctions. For Boris Johnson, it has been: “An empty pledge to get me through the day.” Where energy ought to have been directed to making important things happen, it was expended on concocting brags that might temporarily garner approving headlines or neutralise hostile ones."


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2020)

ska invita said:


> some classic Spectator material in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see no harm in reposting this catalogue of Johnsonian diplomacy.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 14, 2020)

ska invita said:


> also some more details of internal collapse around Team Boris here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of the time I don't like Rawnsley, but that article's great IMO -- he's mercilessly ripping Johnson yet another new arsehole, and very effectively too!   

However undercritical of Starmer that article is , good on it! 
*
TLDR?* 
Johnson : Lazy and useless!


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2020)

jebus is the man a twat, set a a review so he can wait for this to hopefully blow over
so his own history of bullshit does not get dragged into muck

also look at all the good work the conservatives have done for minority communites ,
and they should focus on aspiration goals instead of looking at the obstacles that are placed in front of them

is it any wonder the streets of major cities were full of fash over the weekend


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2020)

Apparently, we need to give it some "ooomph". Wholesale prices of ooomph have collapsed during the pandemic.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 15, 2020)

As David Lammy has said why not just implement the recommendations from the last four reports/enquiries rather than having another one that is not acted upon. What is the point if nothing is done from the what comes out of these reports? Sweeping it under  the carpet again.

On the sweeping under the carpet, where is that fucking Russia report? It must be proper bad if he has not found a day in the last few months to slip it out on one of those 'A good day to publish...' There been enough of them this year to last a lifetime.
He is the biggest cunt ever to hold the office of PM. Let's not forget his early bright ideas for how the UK could benefit from going against what every other country saw as a good idea. He should be arrested and appearing in the Hague.



sorry rant over.


----------



## agricola (Jun 15, 2020)

Dismay as No 10 adviser is chosen to set up UK race inequality commission
					

Munira Mirza has doubted existence of institutional racism and criticised ‘culture of grievance’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ska invita (Jun 15, 2020)

agricola said:


> Dismay as No 10 adviser is chosen to set up UK race inequality commission
> 
> 
> Munira Mirza has doubted existence of institutional racism and criticised ‘culture of grievance’
> ...


reminiscent of this guy Joseph Otting
" Trump's pick to head the Treasury's civil rights program who doesn't seem to think discrimination exists "


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2020)

It's always encouraging to be told that discrimination doesn't exist when a) you've experienced it and b) the person telling you has probably never experienced it in their life.

Good times.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> *TLDR?*
> Johnson : Lazy and useless!


lazy and useless is one thing. they generally won't cause problems, they're not doing anything. johnson actively does stuff. he takes the difficult decisions. only he does the wrong stuff. and he gets the decisions wrong.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> It's always encouraging to be told that discrimination doesn't exist when a) you've experienced it and b) the person telling you has probably never experienced it in their life.
> 
> Good times.



and c) who has ladled racist discriminatory shit out by the bucketload and been paid obscene amounts of money for doing so.


----------



## A380 (Jun 16, 2020)

Apparently Bo-Jo has commanded that the RAF repaint the aircraft he uses from standard grey to red, white and blue and they aren’t happy.

The site I saw this on had a list off suggested call signs, I liked Hair Farce One best...









						Boris Johnson's jet gets 'Union Jack makeover'
					

The RAF Voyager plane will reportedly be transformed from plain grey to the UK's red, white and blue.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2020)

A380 said:


> Apparently Bo-Jo has commanded that the RAF repaint the aircraft he uses from standard grey to red, white and blue and they aren’t happy.
> 
> The site I saw this on had a list off suggested call signs, I liked Hair Farce One best...
> 
> ...


They should give him para training. But without the parachute.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2020)

It’s like ‘uncool Britannia’ isn’t it?


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2020)

A380 said:


> Apparently Bo-Jo has commanded that the RAF repaint the aircraft he uses from standard grey to red, white and blue and they aren’t happy.
> 
> The site I saw this on had a list off suggested call signs, I liked Hair Farce One best...
> 
> ...



Got to be very good odds on this refurbishment costing more than continuing free school meals over the summer does.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Sue (Jun 16, 2020)

agricola said:


> Got to be very good odds on this refurbishment costing more than continuing free school meals over the summer does.


Priorities.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 217952



or from last week:



> *Keir Starmer *
> 
> 
> I want as many children to go back to school as possible, as soon as possible, as quickly as possible—when it is safe. I have been saying that like a broken record for weeks on end. I know that the Prime Minister has rehearsed attack lines, but he should look at what I said in the letter and what I have been saying consistently.
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson in lying cunt shocker


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2020)

> Mr Johnson, as foreign secretary in 2018, said he would like a "Brexit plane" to help him travel the world.











						Boris Johnson's jet gets 'Union Jack makeover'
					

The RAF Voyager plane will reportedly be transformed from plain grey to the UK's red, white and blue.




					news.sky.com


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 16, 2020)

agricola said:


> or from last week:


"Tergiversation". Christ Almighty.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2020)

I think it was yesterday I heard Jo Johnson on the radio. I got the impression that he thinks his brother is a bit of a bell-end. Is this known to be true?


----------



## chalkhorse (Jun 16, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> "Tergiversation". Christ Almighty.


It's like Will Self without the wit and charm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> I think it was yesterday I heard Jo Johnson on the radio. I got the impression that he thinks his brother is a bit of a bell-end. Is this known to be true?


His wife, Amelia Gentleman, must think so as she's a bit of an establishment social justice cruiser type - she's written extensively on the Windrush scandal for example


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2020)

stavros said:


> I think it was yesterday I heard Jo Johnson on the radio. I got the impression that he thinks his brother is a bit of a bell-end. Is this known to be true?



He resigned from the Johnson government so I'm guessing yes


----------



## MrSki (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson's jet gets 'Union Jack makeover'
> 
> 
> The RAF Voyager plane will reportedly be transformed from plain grey to the UK's red, white and blue.
> ...



He is probably a bit jealous of Macron's Cotam 001 - which does look great.


----------



## maomao (Jun 17, 2020)

stavros said:


> I think it was yesterday I heard Jo Johnson on the radio. I got the impression that he thinks his brother is a bit of a bell-end. Is this known to be true?


I can confirm that his brother definitely _is_ a bell-end.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 17, 2020)

What are Tim Tams? Stand up comedian strikes again.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2020)

MrSki said:


> What are Tim Tams? Stand up comedian strikes again.




Boomerangs?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Boomerangs?



Billion pound a year trade, don't mock


----------



## andysays (Jun 17, 2020)

MrSki said:


> What are Tim Tams? Stand up comedian strikes again.



I think it's the Australian version of a Penguin biscuit


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2020)

andysays said:


> I think it's the Australian version of a Penguin biscuit


But unlike Penguins, they come in different flavours.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 17, 2020)

It's all so clear to me now. Wichetty grubs on the deli, fish counters groaning with barramundi and Moreton Bay bugs, beef snags and Milo at bedtime. Brexiters should've made more of this.

Arnott's fucking Tim Tams.

What a time to be alive.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's all so clear to me now. Wichetty grubs on the deli, fish counters groaning with barramundi and Moreton Bay bugs, beef snags and Milo at bedtime. Brexiters should've made more of this.
> 
> Arnott's fucking Tim Tams.
> 
> What a time to be alive.


I'm pretty sure the availability of Tim Tams, of any flavour, was never mentioned during the Brexit campaigns.

So what's he trying to distract us from this time?


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 17, 2020)

No Turkish Delight?


----------



## andysays (Jun 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> But unlike Penguins, they come in different flavours.


I think Penguins came in different flavours for a while; not sure if they still do, I haven't had a Penguin in ages


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2020)

MrSki said:


> What are Tim Tams? Stand up comedian strikes again.




Tim Tams are ace. They're miles better than a Penguin. Love 'em.

I'm resistant to watching anything with that cunt in so have no idea of the context but still thought that was worth adding.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> No Turkish Delight?


The real stuff or that made by Cadbury?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2020)

Let’s add hit and run to his list of crimes:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> The real stuff or that made by Cadbury?


It was Fry's


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Let’s add hit and run to his list of crimes:



It wasn't a hit and run though.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

A million fucking quid for some stickers

*Taxpayers Charged Nearly £1m To Repaint Boris Johnson's Plane Red, White And Blue*"









						Taxpayers Charged Nearly £1m To Repaint Boris Johnson's Plane Red, White And Blue
					

The PM has previously questioned why the RAF Voyager is grey and said he would like to have a "Brexit plane" to promote the UK.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> A million fucking quid for some stickers
> 
> *Taxpayers Charged Nearly £1m To Repaint Boris Johnson's Plane Red, White And Blue*"
> 
> ...


Fucks sake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> A million fucking quid for some stickers
> 
> *Taxpayers Charged Nearly £1m To Repaint Boris Johnson's Plane Red, White And Blue*"
> 
> ...


well they did pay for the design too Paint job on Boris Johnson's plane will cost taxpayer £900,000


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2020)

S☼I said:


> It wasn't a hit and run though.


It was a joke


----------



## andysays (Jun 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It was a joke


Isn't there a special thread for them somewhere?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> A million fucking quid for some stickers
> 
> *Taxpayers Charged Nearly £1m To Repaint Boris Johnson's Plane Red, White And Blue*"
> 
> ...


I’m sure it’ll cost even more to paint with a great big whopper of a lie on it too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

andysays said:


> Isn't there a special thread for them somewhere?


it was like a joke only not funny


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> A million fucking quid for some stickers
> 
> *Taxpayers Charged Nearly £1m To Repaint Boris Johnson's Plane Red, White And Blue*"
> 
> ...



Typical fucking Johnson, pissing away money on pointless vanity projects whilst making a total fuck-up of everything that actually matters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Typical fucking Johnson, pissing away money on pointless vanity projects whilst making a total fuck-up of everything that actually matters.


and i think he knows it, he's looking less and less happy and more and more like a rabbit trapped in the headlights.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> and i think he knows it, he's looking less and less happy and more and more like a rabbit trapped in the headlights.



Who was it who remarked that BJ wanted to be Prime Minister,and wants to have been Prime Minister, but not actually to have to do the hard work in the middle?  There's a lot of truth in that IMO.  

Belatedly he seems to have realised that being PM means he might actually have to take responsibility for something, and that doesn't sit easily with him.  

Personally, I hope the bastard's utterly miserable and hating every minute of it.


----------



## andysays (Jun 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Let’s add hit and run to his list of crimes:



It's being described as a shunt on the BBC website, but unfortunately they haven't gone with the obvious rhyme in their headline


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Who was it who remarked that BJ wanted to be Prime Minister,and wants to have been Prime Minister, but not actually to have to do the hard work in the middle?  There's a lot of truth in that IMO.
> 
> Belatedly he seems to have realised that being PM means he might actually have to take responsibility for something, and that doesn't sit easily with him.
> 
> Personally, I hope the bastard's utterly miserable and hating every minute of it.


on top of that i hope he has trigeminal neuralgia, it's the most painful thing i have ever had


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> on top of that i hope he has trigeminal neuralgia, it's the most painful thing i have ever had


I hope he has a devastating stroke


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> on top of that i hope he has trigeminal neuralgia, it's the most painful thing i have ever had



I had to google that.  Ouch!


----------



## MrSki (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> A million fucking quid for some stickers
> 
> *Taxpayers Charged Nearly £1m To Repaint Boris Johnson's Plane Red, White And Blue*"
> 
> ...


I am surprised it is not in Aeroflot livery.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2020)

MrSki said:


> I am surprised it is not in Aeroflot livery.


i'm disappointed it's not malaysian airlines. come back zaharie ahmad shah, there is work for you


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Who was it who remarked that BJ wanted to be Prime Minister,and wants to have been Prime Minister, but not actually to have to do the hard work in the middle?  There's a lot of truth in that IMO.
> 
> Belatedly he seems to have realised that being PM means he might actually have to take responsibility for something, and that doesn't sit easily with him.
> 
> Personally, I hope the bastard's utterly miserable and hating every minute of it.


And is getting sleepless nights courtesy of the new offspring


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jun 17, 2020)

S☼I said:


> It wasn't a hit and run though.


Guilty until proved innocent


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> on top of that i hope he has trigeminal neuralgia, it's the most painful thing i have ever had


Renal pain is pretty bad. Akin to labour pain and often difficult to treat painwise because of the way renal pain is activated.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> And is getting sleepless nights courtesy of the new offspring


I bet they have a maternity nurse and have very little to do with raising the poor child.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 17, 2020)

Boris suffers Eton flashback after hard shunt from behind
					

Boris Johnson was taken back to his schooldays today after something went into the back of him.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Badgers (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2020)

Bit of a manufactured distraction, possibly.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 17, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> Boris suffers Eton flashback after hard shunt from behind
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson was taken back to his schooldays today after something went into the back of him.
> ...


Har har, institutional sexual abuse, lol lol, satire, eh, brilliant


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Who was it who remarked that BJ wanted to be Prime Minister,and wants to have been Prime Minister, but not actually to have to do the hard work in the middle?  There's a lot of truth in that IMO.
> 
> Belatedly he seems to have realised that being PM means he might actually have to take responsibility for something, and that doesn't sit easily with him.



I think the Etonian entitled arrogance is so deep in him that the plan was probably a) get to be PM, b) wing it and then due to being just so much smarter than everyone else, c) be remembered as a great PM. 

This is definitely coming as a shock to him.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it was like a joke only not funny



Like the new jokes thread


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 17, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Bit of a manufactured distraction, possibly.



If only he had done this before. We could have anticipated this


----------



## agricola (Jun 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm disappointed it's not malaysian airlines. come back zaharie ahmad shah, there is work for you



TBF the one thing this government doesnt need any more of is people who are willing to head off into the unknown.


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think the Etonian entitled arrogance is so deep in him that the plan was probably a) get to be PM, b) wing it and then due to being just so much smarter than everyone else, c) be remembered as a great PM.
> 
> This is definitely coming as a shock to him.


Exactly this, he thought it would be fun to be PM and is a bit put out that it hasn't been much of a laugh so far. 

Someone can't remember who said the other day that if he'd been born into a normal family he'd have been that one that's floundering about talking about some big thing they might do one day whilst asking to stay on your sofa and borrowing money from their girlfriend and just by the age of 30 becomes a pain in the arse but thanks to his start in life he got to just fall upwards the whole way until now.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 17, 2020)

MrSki said:


> What are Tim Tams? Stand up comedian strikes again.



Tim tams are some kind of Australian biscuit, I think


----------



## JimW (Jun 17, 2020)

agricola said:


> TBF the one thing this government doesnt need any more of is people who are willing to head off into the unknown.


Cummings could get us there with his eyes shut.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 17, 2020)

MrSki said:


> I am surprised it is not in Aeroflot livery.



AeroClot, more like.

Alternatively:


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Tim tams are some kind of Australian biscuit, I think


He's trying to sell the idea that a trade deal with down under will be great because Brits will be able to get biscuits that are similar to Penguins but not called Penguins. A prime minister so out-of-touch he's never heard of Aldi.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 17, 2020)

Raheem said:


> He's trying to sell the idea that a trade deal with down under will be great because Brits will be able to get biscuits that are similar to Penguins but not called Penguins. A prime minister so out-of-touch he's never heard of Aldi.


& Vegemite when we already have Marmite which I prefer by the way. I have only had Vegemite once & it was brownish and not as strong. What next? Lagers that are like making love in a canoe?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> What are Tim Tams? Stand up comedian strikes again.







__





						Former Australian PM calls Brexit trade plan ‘utter bollocks’ | Kevin Rudd | The Guardian
					

Kevin Rudd says UK striking deals with Commonwealth is not ‘magical alternative’ to EU




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 18, 2020)

Tim Tams... that Johnson cunt has probably got shares in the company and was flagrantly using his prime ministererial platform for advertising


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 18, 2020)

Courtesy of _Private Eye_:


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2020)

RAF Ishcunt


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 18, 2020)

I spoke to an Australian colleague today and apparently Tim' Tams are just the tip of the awesome biscuit iceberg. There's a selection of savoury biscuits and crackers as well as a whole range of other biscuits.

Still not exactly a reason to do a trade deal though.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 19, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I spoke to an Australian colleague today and apparently Tim' Tams are just the tip of the awesome biscuit iceberg. There's a selection of savoury biscuits and crackers as well as a whole range of other biscuits.
> 
> Still not exactly a reason to do a trade deal though.


If they have a version of Ryvita I'm all ears


----------



## chalkhorse (Jun 19, 2020)

Raheem said:


> If they have a version of Ryvita I'm all ears


Are all the existing versions of Ryvita not enough for you?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 19, 2020)

Do you know how boring they are?

I bet the Australian version comes the other way up in the packaging. That would really be something.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2020)

chalkhorse said:


> Are all the existing versions of Ryvita not enough for you?


One with Turkish Delight jelly perchance?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2020)

Perhaps he's damning the ridiculous brexit project with faint praise.
Either that or he's feigning dementia because that works for Trump.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2020)

It's not even been agreed yet has it? 

Jam tomorrow


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It's not even been agreed yet has it?
> 
> Jam tomorrow


Jam never, more likely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It's not even been agreed yet has it?
> 
> Jam tomorrow


it won't be the jam

it'll be the style council


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> AeroClot, more like.
> 
> Alternatively:


it'll have a baby on board sticker somewhere on it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2020)

agricola said:


> TBF the one thing this government doesnt need any more of is people who are willing to head off into the unknown.


for this government the lands of competence, probity, and accountability are unknown

and they certainly need people to lead them to those places


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 19, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it won't be the jam
> 
> it'll be the style council


I'd be happy with the Style Council, but what we'll get is some pisshead shouting half remembered Eton Rifle lyrics just after closing time


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


----------



## tony.c (Jun 19, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll have a baby on board sticker somewhere on it


Or this logo?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Or this logo?
> View attachment 218382


stuck in the loo


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2020)

fridge, surely


----------



## Spandex (Jun 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Calling Johnson a cunt seems somehow insufficient now. He's been a complete cunt for as long as anybody can remember. Now his willful negligence has killed 20,000 people in under three months he's on a whole new level of... I don't even know what word sums up how despicable he is.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Calling Johnson a cunt seems somehow insufficient now. He's been a complete cunt for as long as anybody can remember. Now his willful negligence has killed 20,000 people in under three months he's on a whole new level of... I don't even know what word sums up how despicable he is.


Utter cunt? Despicable cuntweasel? Loathesome cuntmuppet?


----------



## Spandex (Jun 19, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Utter cunt? Despicable cuntweasel? Loathesome cuntmuppet?


All lack the venom any description of him deserves.


----------



## campanula (Jun 19, 2020)

Spandex said:


> All lack the venom any description of him deserves.


 When I am searching for some particularly disgusting epithet, I look no further than my (short-lived) experiment in chicken keeping. diseased cloacae...or prolapsed vent come to mind...but there is a catalogue of quite eyewateringly vile conditions which can affect backyard poultry...and most are apt for the cowardly scum in Westminster.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Calling Johnson a cunt seems somehow insufficient now. He's been a complete cunt for as long as anybody can remember. Now his willful negligence has killed 20,000 people in under three months he's on a whole new level of... I don't even know what word sums up how despicable he is.


I have had the tune in my head all day. It is an earworm worth having. Mind you it is not easy to forget how much of a lying cuntchops that twat is.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## chalkhorse (Jun 19, 2020)

A Shakespearean insult: Johnson is a plague-sore.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2020)

chalkhorse said:


> A Shakespearean insult: Johnson is a plague-sore.


The bard had him, alright:

“A most notable coward, an infinite and endless liar, an hourly promise breaker, the owner of no one good quality.”
All’s Well That Ends Well (Act 3, Scene 6)


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 19, 2020)

I dont like using the term but for Alexander de Pfeffel Johnson it is so apt - shitcunt


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Calling Johnson a cunt seems somehow insufficient now. He's been a complete cunt for as long as anybody can remember. Now his willful negligence has killed 20,000 people in under three months he's on a whole new level of... I don't even know what word sums up how despicable he is.



Boris Johnson: giving cunts a bad name since 1964.


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2020)

Remake of Reservoir Dogs gets panned by the critics:


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 19, 2020)

chalkhorse said:
			
		

> A Shakespearean insult : Johnson is a plague-sore.





brogdale said:


> The bard had him, alright :
> 
> “A most notable coward, an infinite and endless liar, an hourly promise breaker, the owner of no one good quality.”
> All’s Well That Ends Well (Act 3, Scene 6)



On top of which :




			
				King Lear said:
			
		

> Wisdom and goodness to the vile seem vile. _*Filths savour but themselves*_. What have you done?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dont like using the term but for Alexander de Pfeffel Johnson it is so apt - shitcunt


A flatulent windbag


----------



## phillm (Jun 19, 2020)

He's already dead behind these eyes. 

_“That trunk of humours, that bolting-hutch of beastliness, that swollen parcel of dropsies, that huge bombard of sack, that stuffed cloak-bag of guts, that roasted Manningtree ox with pudding in his belly, that reverend vice, that grey Iniquity, that father ruffian, that vanity in years?”
Henry IV Part 1 (Act 2, Scene 4)_


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2020)

“Some are born mediocre, some achieve mediocrity, and some have mediocrity thrust upon 'em. With Johnson, it’s a hat trick“


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> “Some are born mediocre, some achieve mediocrity, and some have mediocrity thrust upon 'em. With Johnson, it’s a hat trick“


Mediocrity is something Johnson can only aspire to


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 20, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Calling Johnson a cunt seems somehow insufficient now. He's been a complete cunt for as long as anybody can remember. Now his willful negligence has killed 20,000 people in under three months he's on a whole new level of... I don't even know what word sums up how despicable he is.


JCC possibly saw him coming...


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2020)

A waste of oxygen.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2020)

Spandex said:


> Calling Johnson a cunt seems somehow insufficient now. He's been a complete cunt for as long as anybody can remember. Now his willful negligence has killed 20,000 people in under three months he's on a whole new level of... I don't even know what word sums up how despicable he is.


Not to be a pedant but I think I'm right on saying it's 42,000 Covid deaths and 60,000+ deaths overall, from knock on effects of the crisis, as of today


----------



## phillm (Jun 20, 2020)

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## A380 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Spandex (Jun 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Not to be a pedant but I think I'm right on saying it's 42,000 Covid deaths and 60,000+ deaths overall, from knock on effects of the crisis, as of today


I got the 20,000 figure for people killed by Johnson's negligence from Neil Ferguson's widely reported claim that the total number of Covid deaths in the UK could've been halved if lockdown had been introduced a week earlier. Of course, if we're looking at the excess deaths rather than official figures the number is around 30,000.

We can't lay every death from Covid on Johnson. It's a global catastrophe that has killed large numbers in every country comparable to the UK. But that week of delay - the delay Ferguson claims cost 20,000 to 30,000 lives - that is entirely on Johnson. I remember that week well. Everyone knew a lockdown was coming. People were asking 'why hasn't it happened yet?'. Businesses and schools were taking matters into their own hands and closing down while Johnson just looked shocked and bemused. I'm sure he's got all sorts of excuses for his inaction that week - following the science; didn't think the people would go for it - but that's all just his usual blather to cover up that he didn't want to do what had to be done and waited until after the last possible moment to announce the lockdown.

So, yeah. Boris Johnson is personally responsible for killing between 20,000 and 30,000 British people. As responsible as if he'd personally strangled them in their sleep. I believe the maximum sentence for gross negligence manslaughter is 18 years. He was, is and will continue to be a total cunt, but his continued freedom makes him a cancer on just society.


----------



## maomao (Jun 22, 2020)

I thought the 42,000 thing was just made up bollocks anyway. The ONS had it as fifty something thousand covid deaths up to the fifth of June.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2020)

I was fortunate, my workplace closed the main office on 16th March and switched us all to remote working from that point. Only one of my co-workers has tested positive, fortunately on the weekend of 14th/15th March so nobody else caught it from him. 

Had Boris been more decisive more people would not have died.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 22, 2020)

42,000 is the number dead after having tested positive, the 50,000 ONS deaths will be where it’s mentioned on death certificate, so also includes those suspected of dying from it who weren’t tested. Then there’s the excess deaths compared to a normal year, which was up to about 60,000 last time I paid attention to it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 22, 2020)

Liked for the information @dogssuce not the excess desths.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2020)

__





						Boris Johnson wrong on child poverty at PMQs, public body says | Boris Johnson | The Guardian
					

Children’s commissioner backs Keir Starmer over disputed figures




					amp.theguardian.com
				






> The conclusions are something of a humiliation for the prime minister, who had followed a series of underwhelming PMQs performances against Starmer with a more bullish approach last week, which cheered some Conservative MPs.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2020)

> During Prime Minister’s Questions on 10 June, Boris Johnson said that children were returning to 97% of primary schools which submitted data on this.
> 
> This is not true. Data now published by the Department for Education (DfE) shows that on the day the Prime Minister made his claim, 69% of the primary and nursery schools in England which submitted data were open to returning children. On average, during the first week of reopening, the number was 49%


.








						Boris Johnson overstates number of schools with returning students - Full Fact
					

Boris Johnson was wrong to say that 97% of primary schools which report data had kids coming back. The figure on the day he was speaking was 69%.




					fullfact.org


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 23, 2020)

Boris in making it up shocker.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


>



#johnsonmustfall


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Although if you'd waved a snifter of brandy under wsc's nose you'd have easily distracted him


----------



## 2hats (Jun 25, 2020)

Johnson's new phallus has been on display.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2020)

2hats said:


> Johnson's new phallus has been on display.


Looks like something from a rather bare-bones economy airline. They should have had golden lions on it, or something.

Or bananas, given that seems to be the way the UK is headed.


----------



## agricola (Jun 25, 2020)

2hats said:


> Johnson's new phallus has been on display.



A design that would make it easy to paint out the flags of Saints Andrew and Patrick.


----------



## rekil (Jun 25, 2020)

Why does it have the French flag on it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2020)

rekil said:


> Why does it have the French flag on it.


To help with his dad's French passport?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2020)

agricola said:


> A design that would make it easy to paint out the flags of Saints Andrew and Patrick.


should just have left it johnsonian white, the appropriate colour of abject surrender.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> should just have left it johnsonian white, the appropriate colour of abject surrender.


And, also, the colour of most fridges.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 26, 2020)

Isn't that flag upside-down?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 26, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Isn't that flag upside-down?


There has been some of mention of that on the networks


----------



## mauvais (Jun 26, 2020)

I mentioned the flag on the bandwidth thread or wherever but it's probably correct, FWIW. That's how flags work.

Like these for example:


----------



## mauvais (Jun 26, 2020)

The Americans also apply this to their military uniform:


----------



## kabbes (Jun 26, 2020)

I don’t get it.  Why have those flags all been reversed?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2020)

so that they can look at themselves proudly in the mirror?


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2020)

“ By aeronautical convention, you consider the front of the plane to be equivalent to a flag pole from which the flag is flying. So on one side of the fuselage you’ll see the flag with its usual orientation, while on the other side it is reversed.”









						Flying Backwards: How Planes Display The American Flag - The Points Guy UK
					

Have you ever noticed the American flag painted on the side of the airplane as you were boarding? Perhaps it stopped you in your tracks and made you think,




					thepointsguy.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2020)

Will it not need another paint job as and when Scotland jumps ship?


----------



## phillm (Jun 26, 2020)

Cold War Steve need hardly bother...


----------



## phillm (Jun 26, 2020)

Boris Johnson accused of 'corrupt government' amid donor property row
					

The Prime Minister risked being dragged into the 'cash for access' accusations putting his Housing Secretary Robert Jenrick under pressure to resign




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2020)

That Irish jet looks like it was designed by the cunt who "technically" doesn't cheat in a paper aeroplane contest


----------



## teqniq (Jun 27, 2020)

Peter Oborne putting the knife in again and twisting it around a bit:









						The death of truth: Boris Johnson joins the ranks of Putin, Sisi and MBS
					

The British prime minister now belongs to a new category of world leader for whom truth is appropriated in the service of power




					www.middleeasteye.net


----------



## phillm (Jun 29, 2020)

'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## maomao (Jun 29, 2020)

I've always believed that they're all as bad as each other but he's _really_ not up to it is he. I just don't understand it at all.

Twice in the last couple of weeks there I've seen articles in the press with headlines stating Dominic Cumming's policy intentions (The Times - I'll take an axe to planning laws says Dominic Cummings and The Express - 'Cummings vows to be 'hard as rain' as he RIPS APART 'anti-Brexit' civil service post-COVID'). How fucking shit at being in charge do you have to be that the bloke you pay to be in charge of briefing the press just leaves you out of the whole fucking thing. Or is this in fact the party trying to persuade its base that someone with half a brain is actually doing something? I've spent the last four years being gobsmacked on a daily basis but it really is getting worse isn't it?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Peter Oborne putting the knife in again and twisting it around a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck me, has Oborne only just noticed that BJ wouldn't know truth if it punched him in the face?!


----------



## NoXion (Jun 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 220027
> 
> Looking good



I know it's a really trivial thing, but good grief does the man not own a _single_ hairbrush? I'd be embarrassed to appear out of the house like that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2020)

Do we believe he did an actual push-up ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I know it's a really trivial thing, but good grief does the man not own a _single_ hairbrush? I'd be embarrassed to appear out of the house like that.


Give him his due, President Hollande's personal coiffeur was paid nearly 10,000 euros a month !
And there may be an element of covid-chic at the moment ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2020)

But looking at any  of these key players .. if you had almost anything that needed doing, what are the odds that a random person in the street couldn't do a better job - and as for running the country, I bet most of us actually know someone better qualified ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> But looking at any  of these key players .. if you had almost anything that needed doing, what are the odds that a random person in the street couldn't do a better job - and as for running the country, I bet most of us actually know someone better qualified ...


you've obviously missed my earlier posts saying pre-lockdown you could find more capable and intelligent legislators from among people inside wetherspoons at 9 am and in bookies from c.11 on. get 650 of them and defenestrate the current twats in the house of commons. and as for the house of lords, erect a guillotine in parliament square and let the tumbrils approach it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 29, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I know it's a really trivial thing, but good grief does the man not own a _single_ hairbrush? I'd be embarrassed to appear out of the house like that.



As I’ve said before on another thread. Whenever I see Johnson I’m reminded of what Clive James said of John McCrirrick, ‘he looks like a hedge that’s been dragged through a man, backwards’.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 29, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Fuck me, has Oborne only just noticed that BJ wouldn't know truth if it punched him in the face?!


No, he launched a website quite some time ago; an ongoing list of Johnson's lies. But he gave up as it was too time-consuming. He mentions it in the article I think. This also the second unflattering article concenring Johnson that he's had published in the Middle Eastern Eye.


----------



## phillm (Jun 29, 2020)

What a fucking mess....


----------



## phillm (Jun 29, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> But looking at any  of these key players .. if you had almost anything that needed doing, what are the odds that a random person in the street couldn't do a better job - and as for running the country, I bet most of us actually know someone better qualified ...



sorted for you - plus it looks like this one doesn't need to be refrigerated...


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 29, 2020)

phillm said:


> sorted for you - plus it looks like this one doesn't need to be refrigerated...
> 
> View attachment 220130


Love the 0 grams of trans fat label on that. Neatly avoiding the 1 million grams of actual fat....


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Love the 0 grams of trans fat label on that. Neatly avoiding the 1 million grams of actual fat....



Healthy option for frying though


----------



## maomao (Jun 29, 2020)

phillm said:


> What a fucking mess....
> 
> View attachment 220129


He's forgotten to put his trousers on and now everyone's seen his Labour party boxer shorts


----------



## stavros (Jun 29, 2020)

So Cummings is now loading the civil service with yes-men.


----------



## phillm (Jun 29, 2020)

I was idly wondering what he might be listening to on his headphones 

The Cunt includes the Clash, Pressure Drop - Joe Strummer must be turning in his ville. ...









						BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, Boris Johnson MP
					

Sue Lawley's castaway is politician and journalist Boris Johnson




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## phillm (Jun 29, 2020)

stavros said:


> So Cummings is now loading the civil service with yes-men.


And you can bet your bottom Euro they will be second rate ones. Well at least if there is toilet paper shortage down the line 5 quid notes might come in useful.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 29, 2020)

Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech

More chance of this becoming No1...



I wonder if Cummings will join Johnson, have a drive round Dudley Zoo to check his eyesight


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 30, 2020)

teqniq said:


> No, he launched a website quite some time ago; an ongoing list of Johnson's lies. But he gave up as it was too time-consuming. He mentions it in the article I think. This also the second unflattering article concenring Johnson that he's had published in the Middle Eastern Eye.



That's kind of what I meant tbh.  He's been calling out political liars for twenty years and more, but that article reads as if it's a revelation to him!



stavros said:


> So Cummings is now loading the civil service with yes-men.



_Quelle surprise_. It's been obvious for years that Cummings hates the Civil Service, and he's got himself into a position to do something about it.  This is probably only the start of a much bigger shake-up.

Most of the headline policies that have mitigated the impact of Covid have been worked up by the Civil Service, and by and large they've worked.  Those that have come from elsewhere, most notably the contact-tracing app, have fallen on their arses.  There's a lot wrong with the Civil Service, but the idea Cummings is going to make the machinery of government work better is for the birds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech
> 
> More chance of this becoming No1...
> 
> ...



Bob the builder is rushing up the charts


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2020)

phillm said:


> And you can bet your bottom Euro they will be second rate ones. Well at least if there is toilet paper shortage down the line 5 quid notes might come in useful.


We'll be fucking lucky if they're second rate, more likely fifth rate fuckwits


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2020)

phillm said:


> What a fucking mess....
> 
> View attachment 220129


My eyes  my poor eyes


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> There's a lot wrong with the Civil Service, but the idea Cummings is going to make the machinery of government work better is for the birds.


Depends what you mean by "better". Compliant is the plan...better for him, no doubt


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech
> 
> More chance of this becoming No1...
> 
> ...




If Cummings eliminates planning restrictions and Johnson builds, builds, builds then goodbye to the countryside.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> If Cummings eliminates planning restrictions and Johnson builds, builds, builds then goodbye to the countryside.


To be fair a five billion pound building programme will probably only pay for half a dozen schools and a couple of footbridges these days.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 30, 2020)

maomao said:


> To be fair a five billion pound building programme will probably only pay for half a dozen schools and a couple of footbridges these days.



Not even that if they put Grayling in charge


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2020)

maomao said:


> To be fair a five billion pound building programme will probably only pay for half a dozen schools and a couple of footbridges these days.



And it will be the same multiple billions that have been announced before and never materialized.  

Ta I feel happier now


----------



## andysays (Jun 30, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech Boris promises 'build, build, build' with £5bn spending in Dudley speech


Obligatory "I know Dudley's a bit of a shit hole, but does it really deserve to have £5bn spent rebuilding it?" joke


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Jun 30, 2020)

The mistake people make is thinking Cummings _wants_ competent, small c conservative govt. He has made no secret of the fact that he sees himself as a disrupter, a right revolutionary who _wants_ things to fail so they can be pushed over to the market/marketisation. He has been noted speaking of his contempt for his nominal bosses and says he is “not a conservative”.   He is a “disaster capitalist” of the radical right - the bigger the disasters the better from his point of view- hanging on for his final masterpiece - the no deal BREXIT (transition extension deadline expiring today incidentally)


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 30, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Depends what you mean by "better". Compliant is the plan...better for him, no doubt



Well that goes without saying, surely.  I'd hope no-one on here is so naive as to think that Cummings' actions are in our interests!


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2020)

Channelling a heavily diluted versions of FDR. Someone needs to tell him that FD doesnt stand for fridge dweller.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2020)

elbows said:


> Channelling a heavily diluted versions of FDR. Someone needs to tell him that FD doesnt stand for fridge dweller.


Fridge Dwelling Rotter or Fridge Dwelling Racist. 

Someone needs to tell him 5 billion is chicken feed when it comes to infrastructure.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 30, 2020)

FDR loved Churchill too.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2020)

that twat has no understanding of how innovative and crucially,interventionist, FDR really was at the time. he knows that FDR has positive historical image - nothing that this fallow and dessicated shitbag is proposing comes close to what the new deals meant


----------



## Spandex (Jun 30, 2020)

maomao said:


> Someone needs to tell him 5 billion is chicken feed when it comes to infrastructure.


£5 billion is about 25 Garden Bridges or 5.5% of Boris Island Airport.

Or 5.7% of the current guesstimate for the cost of HS2.

Leveling up!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> FDR loved Churchill too.



maybe on a personal level thwy got on  but he abhored the brits and the empire structure


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 30, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> maybe on a personal level thwy got on  but he abhored the brits and the empire structure


Though Churchill having an American mother may also have had influence.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2020)

if there wasn't already this monster thread for the nefandous johnson i'd have to start one titled 'boris johnson: the gentrifiers' friend'

removing the need to get planning permission to change commercial premises to residential ones will see greater strain put on fewer local resources and is the sort of thing only a fuckwit shit like johnson would consider









						LocalGov.co.uk - Your authority on UK local government - Johnson launches planning reforms to help 'build, build, build'
					

Boris Johnson is expected to bring forward £5bn of investment in hospitals, roads and schools later today.




					www.localgov.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Though Churchill having an American mother may also have had influence.


like johnson. pity neither of them has been dumped in mid-atlantic, told to relinquish one of the nationalities and told to swim to the other one.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 30, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> That Irish jet looks like it was designed by the cunt who "technically" doesn't cheat in a paper aeroplane contest


Ah here, you leave that jet alone, it’s an integral
part of government. Some very important ministers have used that jet to fly down the country to cut the ribbon of their good friends new off licence.








						Harney says use of State aircraft a mistake
					

The Tánaiste this evening described using a marine patrol aircraft to fly to open a friend’s off-licence as "a mistake".




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> like johnson. pity neither of them has been dumped in mid-atlantic, told to relinquish one of the nationalities and told to swim to the other one.


Johnson was born in the USA. His mother is part American.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2020)

tim said:


> Johnson was born in the USA. His mother is part American.


those aren't reasons not to throw him into the north atlantic fifteen hundred miles off newfoundland and make him swim the rest of the way


----------



## stavros (Jun 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> removing the need to get planning permission to change commercial premises to residential ones will see greater strain put on fewer local resources and is the sort of thing only a fuckwit shit like johnson would consider



Not quite. An office block in Harlow has been converted into social housing, which bizarrely doesn't need planning permission from either Harlow DC or Essex CC. And this happened on May's watch.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 1, 2020)

Boris Johnson says Britain should clap for bankers and won't promise pay rise for nurses

"under this government we also applaud those who make our NHS possible - our innovators, our wealth creators, our capitalists, our financiers."

“In the end, it is their willingness to take risks with their own money that will be crucial for our future success.”

I didn't watch his speech when it came out. Glad I missed it, because even reading about this shit second-hand makes me want to fucking punch my screen in.

How do the capitalists and financiers get their money, hmm? Does it just grow on trees? Actually even if it did grow on trees, you'd still need to hire workers in order to harvest it. Also an orchard of money trees would need to be protected against those fools who think they can just live off nature's bounty, instead of being forced to sell their labour for less than its value.

I know that Johnson is a fucking Tory scum cunt, so it's not surprising that he would come out with this kind of shit. Maybe I can take some comfort from the probability that he felt the need to speak up in defence of the massively organised theft of labour and life that is capitalism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> Not quite. An office block in Harlow has been converted into social housing, which bizarrely doesn't need planning permission from either Harlow DC or Essex CC. And this happened on May's watch.


She's another fuckwit shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Boris Johnson says Britain should clap for bankers and won't promise pay rise for nurses
> 
> "under this government we also applaud those who make our NHS possible - our innovators, our wealth creators, our capitalists, our financiers."
> 
> ...


I'll clap for bankers when they're jigging at the end of a rope


----------



## Poi E (Jul 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> Not quite. An office block in Harlow has been converted into social housing, which bizarrely doesn't need planning permission from either Harlow DC or Essex CC. And this happened on May's watch.



Permitted development regulations allow this. Loads of tiny flats below the recommended 35 sq m minimum. 

The new regs will encourage speculators to buy detached houses, leave them empty for the requisite amount of time and then demolish and build apartments. No planning required. Quite a bit of blow back across Tory villages, I should think. England is going to look very different.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 1, 2020)

Poi E said:


> Permitted development regulations allow this. Loads of tiny flats below the recommended 35 sq m minimum.
> 
> The new regs will encourage speculators to buy detached houses, leave them empty for the requisite amount of time and then demolish and build apartments. No planning required. Quite a bit of blow back across Tory villages, I should think. England is going to look very different.



Tory councils will have the money to object and take the matter up to the tory planning minister who will find in favour of blocking any such development.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 1, 2020)

No planning=no objection.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 1, 2020)

There's bound to be some planning regulations, I can't see them allowing someone to crowdsource putting up a 30-foot high board outside Johnson's garden saying "Fuck you Boris".


----------



## kabbes (Jul 1, 2020)

No, he’s right.  That’s what “permitted development” means — development that doesn’t need planning permission.  The National planning policy Framework lays out the basis for this, with specific guidance speaking it out in more detail.  If a  type of development has been designated as “permitted development”, it means you can just do it with no need to ask.

A 30 foot board would not count as permitted development.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 1, 2020)

Fair enough, but I can't see a council house estate in a nice rich tory village constituency being permitted development either.


----------



## maomao (Jul 1, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Fair enough, but I can't see a council house estate in a nice rich tory village constituency being permitted development either.


It won't be councils looking to take advantage. It'll be rentier scum.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes indeed, point stands though. Still no room for oiks in tory heartland.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Boris Johnson says Britain should clap for bankers and won't promise pay rise for nurses
> 
> "under this government we also applaud those who make our NHS possible - our innovators, our wealth creators, our capitalists, our financiers."
> 
> ...




Its an integral part of our national psyche now- lots of WC people on social media during the Jezza years thumping on about how LP policies are eroding profit for companies- beggars belief


----------



## teuchter (Jul 1, 2020)

kabbes said:


> No, he’s right.  That’s what “permitted development” means — development that doesn’t need planning permission.  The National planning policy Framework lays out the basis for this, with specific guidance speaking it out in more detail.  If a  type of development has been designated as “permitted development”, it means you can just do it with no need to ask.
> 
> A 30 foot board would not count as permitted development.



It's not entirely as straightforward as that.

For example - for some years now there's been something that allows extra-large domestic extensions. It was "temporary" for a while and has now become essentially permanent. There is a default maximum size that you can do under permitted development, and for that, no permission is required from the local authority. Then there is this extra allowance, which is also part of the permitted development rights, but in fact you have to apply for it. In practice what this means is that if any of your neighbours object, then the LA gets a say in whether you can do it. If your neighbours don't object, then you can go ahead and the LA can't stop you. I wouldn't be surprised if some of this recently proposed stuff ends up being similar.

Also, LAs can prevent any permitted development happening in a certain area by giving it a specific designation, such as a conservation area. That'll be the most obvious way that these rights will be blocked in picturesque Tory voting country villages.

The idea of "permitted development" in principle is fine ... there are certain things for which it makes sense to have some default rules, and not bother LAs or owners with dealing with multiple individual applications. But my impression is that permitted development rights are becoming increasingly bloated by including stuff that should really be subject to proper planning scrutiny. Anyone who frequently has to deal with the rules (eg me  ) knows that they can be a nightmare to interpret unambiguously, can end up disallowing stuff that there's no good reason to disallow, and can allow stuff that really shouldn't be allowed, and which depends on finding loopholes and interpreting the wording in ways that were unintended or unanticipated.

Adding yet more stuff into permitted development rights is just a very lazy way to enable development and take away power from local authorities to implement planning policies coherently. Because certain (usually more well to do) areas can be protected by conservation area status and so on, the worst of what they will enable will be concentrated in places which already suffer the most from bad planning. It already happens and it looks like it's going to get worse.

Most local authority planning departments are horribly underfunded and understaffed. Resourcing them properly would be one way to reduce the time it takes for applications to be processed.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Its an integral part of our national psyche now- lots of WC people on social media during the Jezza years thumping on about how LP policies are eroding profit for companies- beggars belief



Who the fuck are these people? Most of the folks I know aren't ardent communists, but they are certainly very cynical about late capitalism, and don't find it necessary to play cheerleader for it. And why should they? A lot of them are precariously employed in some manner, whether it's fake self-employment or a zero-hours contract.


----------



## magneze (Jul 1, 2020)

. 
Pocket post


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 1, 2020)

So we now have an official Covid strategy called "Whack-a-mole"?

I look forward to the new KerPlunk Mental Health Act where the people accumulating the fewest dropped marbles are the winners.

What a time to be alive with a child Prime Minister.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> So we now have an official Covid strategy called "Whack-a-mole"?
> 
> I look forward to the new KerPlunk Mental Health Act where the people accumulating the fewest dropped marbles are the winners.
> 
> What a time to be alive with a child Prime Minister.


a child as prime minister would do a vastly better job than the nefandous johnson


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Do we believe he did an actual push-up ?




He almost pushed up daisies a while back...


----------



## philosophical (Jul 1, 2020)

I watched the verminator lie his way through PMQ's yet again.
Calling him a cunt simply does not feel adequate.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 1, 2020)

China breaks HK treaty say BJ

Bit late to the party on this one Boris. The time for this was weeks ago. It's our treaty, we're the ones who should have been jumping and down the loudest.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 2, 2020)

Spotted having a jog in Rowley Regis after his build build build tour of Dudley


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




Priti's been giving him elocution lessons, evidently.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 3, 2020)

stavros said:


> Priti's been giving him elocution lessons, evidently.


Could have been worse. Could have been numeracy lessons.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Could have been worse. Could have been numeracy lessons.


Or computer lessons.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 3, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Or computer lessons.


I think he prefers blondes for that subject


----------



## MrSki (Jul 3, 2020)

stavros said:


> Priti's been giving him elocution lessons, evidently.


More like a few glasses of wine &/or a line.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 3, 2020)

Contact tasting is clearly a new method of finding infected people, beats dogs giving them a sniff.


----------



## stavros (Jul 4, 2020)

Planning is afoot for daily briefings to the press.



> Boris Johnson told LBC Radio the recent daily televised coronavirus briefings showed the public wanted more "direct engagement" with decision-makers.



Is this an indirect admission that our MPs, of whatever colour, can't be heard by him and his cabal.

And why the plural of "decision-maker"?


----------



## phillm (Jul 4, 2020)

Lockdown is over raise a socially distanced glass.. Live feed from Soho.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 5, 2020)

How Ireland see Johnson.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 5, 2020)

MrSki said:


> How Ireland see Johnson.


Apparently not (entirely)?








						The Irish Times view on Brexit: Bracing for Boris
					

Boris Johnson is more than capable of betraying Brexiteers, but he is running out of time




					www.irishtimes.com
				





> Only a dysfunctional political culture could conclude that a showman with such limited ability, such disqualifying flaws and such a meagre track record is the man to lead its government at this dangerous moment.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 5, 2020)

2hats said:


> Apparently not (entirely)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it was from April. Well this tweet from April carries the same quote.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 5, 2020)

MrSki said:


> I think it was from April. Well this tweet from April carries the same quote.


Yet there doesn't appear to be any Irish Times article that uses (all) such words.


----------



## FiFi (Jul 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> How Ireland see Johnson.


TBF a few of us in Britain see him the same way!


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2020)

If Andrew Rawnsley is right about there being a trio in government making all the decisions, the is very obviously an odd one out from that three.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> How Ireland see Johnson.


There should be s height measure behind him and a name and number on the board in front of him


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> There should be s height measure behind him and a name and number on the board in front of him


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2020)

Blaming nursing homes for the failings of his government response to Covid


Cunt


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2020)

Government advice that told nursing home staff they were not required to use face masks, has since been amended

Depending on the need of the occupant of the nursing home this could quite easily cause distress in residents

plus bed were cleared to make room ffs they built a hospital in 3 days

but it was the Nursing homes not fucking an government advisers fault


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2020)

Years ago, I decided to shave may pubes. 
It ended up looking like a chipolata over two snooker balls in a leather coin purse. 

I reckon he looks similar


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2020)

dang and i though he had complications from covid

*kicks dirt


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 7, 2020)

He’ll have had some grovelling underling available to do his hair at any time he liked during this crisis, it’s just one of those things done now so he can pretend to be like one of us and not one of the lizard people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Blaming nursing homes for the failings of his government response to Covid
> 
> 
> Cunt


This cunt blames everyone else for a crisis he and his government escalates by their incompetence and lesser-faire nonchalance, yet seeks to blame the poor for being poor. Burn the scarecrow in a brazen bull.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 7, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> He’ll have had some grovelling underling available to do his hair at any time he liked during this crisis, it’s just one of those things done now so he can pretend to be like one of us and not one of the lizard people.



The haystack hair has always been part of the carefully crafted 'Boris' image, as fake as the Latin words and scripted gaffes.


----------



## phillm (Jul 7, 2020)

Lest we forget what actual filth he and his chums are, and from what swamp they were spawned. 

_Bullingdon members “found it amusing if people were intimidated or frightened by their behaviour. I remember them walking down a street in Oxford in their tails, chanting ‘Buller, Buller’ and smashing bottles along the way, just to cow people.”

She recalled a party held in a room at Magdalen in the academic year 1985/6 at which guests were invited to “come as your alter ego”. Two Bullingdon members appeared in Nazi uniforms and “goose-stepped back and forth in the upstairs galleried area”. They were photographed by a friend of the woman who was taking pictures of the party.

“The next morning [the pair] came round to her room. They barged in and pulled the roll of film out of the camera. She was a feisty character, and told lots of people about this. She died a couple of years ago.”

The woman who was the club recruiter said: “Boris was one of the big beasts of the club. He was up for anything. They treated certain types of people with absolute disdain, and referred to them as ‘plebs’ or ‘grockles’, and the police were always called ‘plod’. Their attitude was that women were there for their entertainment.”_









						Sexism, vandalism and bullying: inside the Boris Johnson-era Bullingdon Club
					

Woman who recruited members during the club’s 80s heyday reveals the true extent of members’ destructive behaviour




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stavros (Jul 7, 2020)

For a former journalist, who rather fancies himself as an orator, his words do get misinterpreted and taken out of context rather too often. Perhaps he should get training in how to articulate himself better.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 16, 2020)

So this is happening...

Paul Waugh

@paulwaugh
It's happening. Statement from Intelligence and Security Committee: "The Committee has unanimously agreed this morning that it will publish the Report on Russia prepared by its predecessor before the house rises for the summer recess. There will be no further comment."


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> So this is happening...
> 
> Paul Waugh
> @paulwaugh
> It's happening. Statement from Intelligence and Security Committee: "The Committee has unanimously agreed this morning that it will publish the Report on Russia prepared by its predecessor before the house rises for the summer recess. There will be no further comment."


This could either be brutal for our disgraced government or a damp squib


----------



## Sue (Jul 16, 2020)

Rutita1 said:


> So this is happening...
> 
> Paul Waugh
> @paulwaugh
> It's happening. Statement from Intelligence and Security Committee: "The Committee has unanimously agreed this morning that it will publish the Report on Russia prepared by its predecessor before the house rises for the summer recess. There will be no further comment."


Assume this was the quid pro quo for supporting Lewis .


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2020)

> Nine Russian businesspeople who gave money to the Tories have been named in a report that was "sordidly covered up" by 10 Downing Street, it is claimed today.











						Russian Tory donors 'named' in report 'sordidly covered up' by No10
					

The Sunday Times claims to have obtained details of a report by the Intelligence and Security Committee that wasn't published before the election




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2020)

It's taken so long because they've struggled to find a font big enough for Cummings to read.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 18, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


>




Puts me off my late breakfast


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> Puts me off my late breakfast


Sorry


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 18, 2020)

Just popped by to say...

Lord Botham of Brexit?

That is all.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 18, 2020)

Lord Botham of Scunthorpe.
The clue is in the name.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2020)

Gimpston Herdchill and the Second Waves have been firming up their set list and stage wardrobes for their 'it will all be over by Christmas' tour.











						Coronavirus: Boris Johnson 'does not want second national lockdown'
					

Having the option of a nationwide shutdown is like a "nuclear deterrent", the prime minister says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Mr Johnson said authorities were getting better at identifying and isolating local outbreaks, adding that the power to order national action will remain an option.
> 
> "I can't abandon that tool any more than I would abandon a nuclear deterrent. But it is like a nuclear deterrent, I certainly don't want to use it. And nor do I think we will be in that position again," he said.



Amd they think they've found a way to make the pandemic fit their agenda and propaganda:



> In the wide-ranging Telegraph interview to mark the prime minister's first year in office, Boris Johnson insisted his agenda for domestic reform and "levelling up" the economy would not be blown off course by the pandemic.
> 
> "We want to be a transformative government because there's a massive opportunity in this country to do things differently and to do things better," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 19, 2020)

Yep _exactly_ like a nuclear deterrent, where using it kills millions of people.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 19, 2020)

He really is a prize ass of the first order for saying it'll all be over by Christmas.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 19, 2020)

Fuck off with the ‘can do spirit’ you fucking two-bit David Brent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Fuck off with the ‘can do spirit’ you fucking two-bit David Brent.


No no, we need some of this can do spirit

It may seem impossible that things can get better

But faint heart never won fair maid

_We can_ get rid of Johnson

_We can_ turn him into penguin food

You must believe that to be true


----------



## existentialist (Jul 19, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> He really is a prize ass of the first order for saying it'll all be over by Christmas.


I don't think this is ignorance of history...I just think that his hardon for the snappy soundbite means he can't stop opening his mouth and shoving his foot in up to the knee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I don't think this is ignorance of history...I just think that his hardon for the snappy soundbite means he can't stop opening his mouth and shoving his foot in up to the knee.


He wrote a book which claims Hitler won at Stalingrad. He is pig ignorant.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 19, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> He really is a prize ass of the first order for saying it'll all be over by Christmas.


It works


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Fuck off with the ‘can do spirit’ you fucking two-bit David Brent.


Code for deregulation you presume.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2020)

Which do we all think will be most valuable in fighting the virus: guts, can-do spirit or oomph? Medical academics are divided.

ETA: I should've included good old fashioned common sense, which is a Panacea to everything.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2020)

Caption opportunity...


----------



## pesh (Jul 20, 2020)

Boris Johnson sets out to prove you absolutely definitely can't get it twice.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2020)

or give it to kids if you get it twice 

(depending on when that was taken)


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 20, 2020)

steveo87 said:


> Years ago, I decided to shave may pubes.
> It ended up looking like a chipolata over two snooker balls in a leather coin purse.
> 
> I reckon he looks similar



Ugghh! I _really_ didn't want that image implanted in my mind!


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 20, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Ugghh! I _really_ didn't want that image implanted in my mind!


----------



## stavros (Jul 20, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Caption opportunity...
> 
> View attachment 222971



I'm curious about which digram is to the right of "sh".


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2020)

Some posho remoaney stuff can be quite amusing:


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 21, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Caption opportunity...
> 
> View attachment 222971



Did he draw that?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Did he draw that?


I think so...from memory there appeared to be another pic of him part way through; quite good for his mental age!


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2020)

At PMQs last week he claimed that the awarding of honours was done independently of political parties. If that's the case many in the Lords wasted a lot of money.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2020)

Coronavirus: Boris Johnson says response shows 'might of UK union'
					

Boris Johnson visits Scotland as the SNP says he is worried about support for independence.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




What might was that exactly? Might get round to a lockdown, might drag heels and try to avoid one? Might bother to pretend to care, might just make jokes about operation last gasp and then end up hospitalised? Might recycle the obsolete free trade lockdown-resisting Clark Kent cape of his early 2020 fantasies into one of the shittest masks yet seen on a politician in this pandemic?

Also the rather different nature of analysis north of the border, even from the BBC, is a source of continued eyebrow wiggling for me. I know this is far from a new phenomenon, and in this case its still the BBC so it still veers off in the usual direction, the safety frame is still there.



> This visit is, first of all, an exercise in power.
> 
> The prime minister is stressing the power of the UK Treasury; the power of the armed might of the UK in the fight against coronavirus.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Jul 23, 2020)

Heh:


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 23, 2020)

Hope someone flings dogshit at him.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 23, 2020)

Still shaking hands? Or is that ok now? Mind you you'd want to disinfect yourself after any contact with Johnson.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 23, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Hope someone flings dogshit at him.


Constant updates on twitter using #BorisFarewellTour


----------



## existentialist (Jul 23, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Hope someone flings dogshit at him.


Neatly wrapped around a big pointy rock.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2020)

Meanwhile north of the border.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 23, 2020)

Lol:


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 24, 2020)

What a waffling cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


>



sadly i fear that this is a farewell tour like the damned had farewell tours


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


>



Certainly not quite the standard "Tory power stance" ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 24, 2020)

MrSki said:


> What a waffling cunt.




To be fair, picking out one single thing that they fucked up would be quite tricky.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 24, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Meanwhile north of the border.


Since when did Julian Clary become PM?


----------



## MrSki (Jul 24, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Since when did Julian Clary become PM?


If only.


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2020)

Another week of Johnson not answering any of Starmer's questions, and Hoyle simply raps his knuckles for not looking at the Speaker's chair.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2020)

Our glorious leader has now proclaimed that being overweight is not good for you. Imagine if we all had such foresight...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2020)

Meal Deals and a War on Weight.

True joined up thinking


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2020)

With bonus Tebbit bike reference.


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Meal Deals and a War on Weight.
> 
> True joined up thinking



Difficult to digest, I think you'll agree.


----------



## elbows (Jul 29, 2020)

One of the daily propaganda briefings is to be changed to a public format and they are looking for someone to take on the spokesperson role.









						Boris Johnson seeks spokesperson to front White House-style briefings
					

Boris Johnson is advertising for a spokesperson to front daily White House-style media briefings.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 29, 2020)

elbows said:


> One of the daily propaganda briefings is to be changed to a public format and they are looking for someone to take on the spokesperson role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a poisoned chalice, if ever there was one.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 29, 2020)

From that job advert:
"The successful applicant would need to be an experienced and confident media operator who would enjoy working on camera and with senior ministers, political advisers, officials and journalists; who would relish the challenge and pace of televised briefings, and who has a strong grasp of foreign and domestic policy issues". 

Not one member of the cabinet is eligible, then.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 29, 2020)

elbows said:


> One of the daily propaganda briefings is to be changed to a public format and they are looking for someone to take on the spokesperson role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no way that role should be on the public purse. it's an explicitly partisan post. Plus, the government already have a Downing Street Communications Director.


stavros said:


> Our glorious leader has now proclaimed that being overweight is not good for you. Imagine if we all had such foresight...


He can bloody talk, the lardarsed wanker


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2020)

elbows said:


> One of the daily propaganda briefings is to be changed to a public format and they are looking for someone to take on the spokesperson role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which of the disgraced gobshites will they end up appointing? Hopkins? Darren Grimes? Toby fucking Young?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2020)

elbows said:


> One of the daily propaganda briefings is to be changed to a public format and they are looking for someone to take on the spokesperson role.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone with even basic risk management skills will know better than apply for this post


----------



## two sheds (Jul 29, 2020)

Gissajob I could do that


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2020)

Dodgy as fuck really isn’t it? A chance to speak directly to the public without being challenged, a taxpayer-funded free hit.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 29, 2020)

and anything they say that turns out to be bollocks can be blamed on them rather than Johnson.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 29, 2020)

Tempted to apply and use the first (and probably only) press conference to wax lyrical about what a cunt Cummings is. A short but sweet career as a Downing street spokesperson.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Gissajob I could do that


You'd be mad to want to. He'd be set up as Johnson's human shield


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> You'd be mad to want to. He'd be set up as Johnson's human shield


Or greedy and attention seeking with your own side agenda?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2020)

Boris Johnson repeatedly used inaccurate child poverty figures
					

UK statistics watchdog confirms PM exaggerated Tory record on issue




					www.theguardian.com
				




What a cunt, eh, playing politics by lying about the number of children in poverty.



> Boris Johnson repeatedly used inaccurate and misleading figures that exaggerated the government’s record on poverty, the UK statistics watchdog has confirmed.
> 
> The Office for Statistics Regulation (OSR) was responding to a complaint by the End Child Poverty Coalition that the prime minister had three times used official poverty data “selectively, inaccurately and, ultimately, misleadingly”.
> ...
> ...



goes on to give four other "questionable" figures the tories have lied about: coronavirus testing, "taking back control of £350 million a week", rough sleeping and school funding.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> You'd be mad to want to. He'd be set up as Johnson's human shield



Yeh you'd have 3 minutes to say what you wanted about Johnson before they dragged you off the set though


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Or greedy and attention seeking with your own side agenda?


I will expect Laura Kuenssberg to apply then.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I will expect Laura Kuenssberg to apply then.


I assumed she would be a shoe in as she is almost doing it already  however it would be better to keep her as an 'impartial' supporter and employ yet another weasel on a fat salary to make more noise about how he is beating the world.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 30, 2020)

The subtext for me at least is that Johnson is too lazy and perhaps also knows he is not actually very good at doing this sort of thing. Or even possibly any sort of thing apart from drinking too much and generally fucking up.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2020)

Using a spokesperson for press briefings is, IMO just another stone for them to cower under. Johnson hasn’t got the nerve to stand, face and chance any criticism.

Edit: Beaten to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Gissajob I could do that


Yes. But why would you want to?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Boris Johnson repeatedly used inaccurate child poverty figures
> 
> 
> UK statistics watchdog confirms PM exaggerated Tory record on issue
> ...


Expect much more of this; clearly Cummings has decided that the way to discredit Der Starmer's 'forensic' schtick is to cast him as a nit-picking, establishment lawyer willing to take on any brief (flip-flopping). So if Johnson keeps up the trumping flow of whoppers, Der Starmer will stay in his caricature role.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 30, 2020)

can you imagine what kind of egotistical messiah gobshites would want that job ?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> can you imagine what kind of egotistical messiah gobshites would want that job ?





I'm half wondering whether Starmer might apply. He'd be forensic he would.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I'm half wondering whether Starmer might apply. He'd be forensic he would.


Alistair Campbell throwing his hat in the ring


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> can you imagine what kind of egotistical messiah gobshites would want that job ?



It'll be somebody  from the Revolutionary Communist/Spiked gang.


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Alistair Campbell throwing his hat in the ring


He'll be too busy defending the honour fof his Captain's daughter.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 30, 2020)

tim said:


> It'll be somebody  from the Revolutionary Communist/Spiked gang.



urgh. not keen on them concetration camp denying edgelords


----------



## ska invita (Jul 30, 2020)

two sheds said:


> and anything they say that turns out to be bollocks can be blamed on them rather than Johnson.



absolutely...straight out of kafka...just as there's nothing to be gained from getting annoyed with the poor sod in a call center...shooting messengers...more time for boris to spend in the fridge.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2020)

Ghislaine Maxwell


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> can you imagine what kind of egotistical messiah gobshites would want that job ?



This was who I immediately thought of:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> At PMQs last week he claimed that the awarding of honours was done independently of political parties. If that's the case many in the Lords wasted a lot of money.



And in the case of John Mann, many years of loyal service to the tories.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 30, 2020)

__





						bungle rainbow - Bing
					

Find high-quality images, photos, and animated GIFS with Bing Images




					www.bing.com
				




These guys aren't doing much these days. Sure Bungle would be an appropriate choice for the job.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 30, 2020)

Wouldn't surprise me one tiny bit if Piers Morgan applied for that. Then went to town telling all and sundry that Boris was afraid of him and that's why he didn't get the job


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2020)

Wot, no Mohammed Saeed al-Sahhaf suggestion yet?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2020)

Andrew Sabisky is at a loose end!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 30, 2020)

teqniq said:


> The subtext for me at least is that Johnson is too lazy and perhaps also knows he is not actually very good at doing this sort of thing. Or even possibly any sort of thing apart from _*allegedly*_ drinking too much and generally fucking up.



Corrected for you


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Andrew Sabisky is at a loose end!


So is the former MP for Vauxhall

_HOEY: Well, of course, this was an election about leaving the EU. And if they had - many of those seats had voted by big majorities to leave. And three years later, they had seen Labour MPs in Parliament doing everything they could to stop it, frustrating it, delaying it. They saw that. They didn't trust the party to get us out. Boris Johnson is a great campaigner. I worked with him when he was mayor of London, and he knew how to get through and talk to people in the north. He spent a lot of time, much more than any other Conservative leader, in those heartlands.

_


----------



## hash tag (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe fucking johnson


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 31, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Joe fucking johnson




What, nuffink wrong with the PM making his brother a lord, nuffink to see, move along now...


----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2020)

Aaaand:


----------



## hash tag (Jul 31, 2020)

Just when your feelings for him could not get any lower


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2020)

He's taking the piss ...


----------



## hash tag (Jul 31, 2020)

Its worse than that. Hes sucking the life out of the country for a start.


----------



## elbows (Jul 31, 2020)

elbows said:


> Gimpston Herdchill and the Second Waves have been firming up their set list and stage wardrobes for their 'it will all be over by Christmas' tour.



Set list now ripped up, songs from the Christmas album removed in favour of brake beats.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2020)

Interesting...



not that i expect the Met or the NCA to lift a finger.


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2020)

Why doesn't the very existence of the House of Lords elicit wider anger from the population at large? I understand how people have convinced themselves of the virtues of the monarchy, but the HoL is so nakedly corrupt.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2020)

Just catching up on this lords stuff. It's worse than I thought lol. A US mate of mine asked me if the UK public liked living in a Monty python sketch


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 31, 2020)

Lol I never wanna hear those fucking spiked twats going on about 'the elite' again


----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2020)

I really am tired of all this corruption and blatant piss-taking. Just when you think it couldn't get any worse, they rub your nose in it some more. I'm really fucking done with it.


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Just catching up on this lords stuff. It's worse than I thought lol. A US mate of mine asked me if the UK public liked living in a Monty python sketch



I'm convinced that some of the stuff that's happened in the last ten year's would've been chucked out in The Thick of It's writing room as being too silly and far-fetched.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2020)

880 lords now, 200 not voted for a while, £162 per click of a button Britain's Laziest Ladies and Lords - Guido Fawkes


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 1, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Or greedy and attention seeking with your own side agenda?


quite possibly, but they'd still be better placed to fuck you over, than vice versa. They'll use that spokesperson then spit them out once they've served their purpose


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> Why doesn't the very existence of the House of Lords elicit wider anger from the population at large? I understand how people have convinced themselves of the virtues of the monarchy, but the HoL is so nakedly corrupt.



I needed to comment on this in the other (Claire Fox) thread just now.
It's 100% impossible to justify the institution , and almost-impossible to justify Labour (or any) peers being there, but I had a half-hearted attack of pragmatism (or realpolitik?) on the Labour peers bit  -- see other thread.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 1, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Wouldn't surprise me one tiny bit if Piers Morgan applied for that. Then went to town telling all and sundry that Boris was afraid of him and that's why he didn't get the job


Oh god, let it happen! oh, pleeeeez....


----------



## stavros (Aug 1, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I needed to comment on this in the other (Claire Fox) thread just now.
> It's 100% impossible to justify the institution , and almost-impossible to justify Labour (or any) peers being there, but I had a half-hearted attack of pragmatism (or realpolitik?) on the Labour peers bit  -- see other thread.



I remember reading somewhere that the Houses of Parliament are the largest national legislature in any country that purports to be a democracy, and second only to China if all countries are included. The fact that well over half of their members are almost totally unaccountable, and with those that are it's via FPTP, says a lot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2020)

If they conveyed their messages through the medium of mime, I might watch it occaisionally




??


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2020)

or maybe ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2020)

more appropriate perhaps ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> If they conveyed their messages through the medium of mime, I might watch it occaisionally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MM anti-fascist


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> more appropriate perhaps ...



LC had some very dubious politics


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> MM anti-fascist


It would be entertaining to see him subvert the messages ..


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh look, more corruption.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2020)

From todays state sanctioned exercise


----------



## elbows (Aug 5, 2020)

Boris Johnson: Spitting Image puppet unveiled ahead of relaunch
					

The TV programme, famous for its mockery of politicians, is set to be relaunched this autumn.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I dunno, its spot on in some ways but in others my mind is somewhat rejecting it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2020)

Gob is wrong


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 5, 2020)

elbows said:


> View attachment 225150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't go far enough.


----------



## pesh (Aug 5, 2020)

It looks better than he does in real life on the regular


----------



## Raheem (Aug 5, 2020)

pesh said:


> It looks better than he does in real life on the regular


It actually does. Worth half a percent in the polls, if anyone watches it.


----------



## splonkydoo (Aug 5, 2020)

What he looks like the next day after being on the powder and champagne all night I'd say.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes, you don't look at that and think "racist, antisemitic, misogynistic, lying cheat"


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Gob is wrong


He is wrong.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 5, 2020)

elbows said:


> View attachment 225150


That's really quite shit - looks more like his brother


----------



## MrSki (Aug 15, 2020)

Does anyone know what time of day this is from?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Does anyone know what time of day this is from?



9am


----------



## two sheds (Aug 15, 2020)

Seems to be going down the trumpian school of oratory but with the extra emphasis on buffoonery. Fucking well seems to work for both of them though .


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Does anyone know what time of day this is from?



Should eject him from a plane over the Irish sea


----------



## agricola (Aug 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Should eject him from a plane over the Irish sea



... and risk his bloated, fish-rejected carcass washing up on Talacre beach?  No thanks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2020)

agricola said:


> ... and risk his bloated, fish-rejected carcass washing up on Talacre beach?  No thanks.


Ok, penguin pellets he'll be then


----------



## two sheds (Aug 15, 2020)

(((penguins)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> (((penguins)))


a panel of penguin dieticians have been consulted and they report that while the thought of penguins eating the prime minister appalls most people, who would prefer to see him dissolved in acid, buried alive or hanged, his blubbery body would be very good for the Antarctic birds.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> *a panel of penguin dieticians* have been consulted and they report that while the thought of penguins eating the prime minister appalls most people, who would prefer to see him dissolved in acid, buried alive or hanged, his blubbery body would be very good for the Antarctic birds.


SPAGE?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> SPAGE?


puap


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Does anyone know what time of day this is from?



It's not cos he's pissed, it's cos he really is lying his head off. A border in the Irish Sea is certain and unavoidable - and he _must_ know this


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2020)

Seumas Milne should have used something more certain Did Corbyn's henchman Seumas Milne infect Boris Johnson with Covid?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Seumas Milne should have used something more certain Did Corbyn's henchman Seumas Milne infect Boris Johnson with Covid?


Thought those types favoured the Bulgarian umbrella?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Thought those types favoured the Bulgarian umbrella?


Yeh or polonium


----------



## andysays (Aug 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Thought those types favoured the Bulgarian umbrella?


Curse you brogdale, I was going to make that joke


----------



## phillm (Aug 19, 2020)

.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 21, 2020)

Maybe when he says camping it just means not living in a building?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 21, 2020)

What do we think Johnson is doing in that tent when his partner & child are in the cottage?


----------



## 2hats (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

I've just seen this on Twitter, so I don't see why you lot shouldn't suffer as well.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Aug 21, 2020)

From his foreword to the DfT's new walking and cycling policy document:



> Of course you can't deliver a fridge-freezer on a cargo bike



The lesson being, don't do election campaigning on a bike, lest you encounter journalists you don't like.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 21, 2020)

Seems his bellend tent wasn’t pitched on the land of the cottage he rented, was on a farmer’s field and erected without permission and Boris and his entourage put chairs next to the fence to make a style rather than walk up to the gate. Boris bailed and left it to the taxpayer to clean up his mess.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 21, 2020)

Surely not ... trespass and criminal damage


----------



## maomao (Aug 22, 2020)

Apparently he's had to cut short his holiday because newspapers printing the location put him at risk of sniper fire. If only.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> Apparently he's had to cut short his holiday because newspapers printing the location put him at risk of sniper fire. If only.



He was at the Old Schoolhouse at Lonbain by Applecross - within two miles of a recently upgraded defence installation with a slipway, helipad and probably all the support/communications facilities any holidaying PM and his staff/security might need, plus the presence of naval vessels in the Sound barely raises an eyelid locally.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 22, 2020)

maomao said:


> Apparently he's had to cut short his holiday because newspapers printing the location put him at risk of sniper fire. If only.


Reminded me of Bob recalling his 'mate' Gary "Cheesy" Cheeseman on _Would I lie to You?

_


----------



## JimW (Aug 22, 2020)

pogofish said:


> the Old Schoolhouse at Lonbain by Applecross


Didn't the great Sorley MacLean once live there? Pretty sure he taught in Applecross. Sacrilege!


----------



## pogofish (Aug 22, 2020)

JimW said:


> Didn't the great Sorley MacLean once live there? Pretty sure he taught in Applecross. Sacrilege!



Not that I’m aware of? He taught on Mull and later at Plockton High School - which housed pupils from Applecross in it’s hostel. In that period and the latter part of his life lived at The Braes on Skye.

Applecross would undoubtedly not have been unknown to him though - the site of Hallaig is right across the Sound.


----------



## JimW (Aug 22, 2020)

pogofish said:


> Not that I’m aware of? He taught on Mull and later at Plockton High School - which housed pupils from Applecross in it’s hostel. In that period and the latter part of his life lived at The Braes on Skye.
> 
> Applecross would undoubtedly not have been unknown to him though - the site of Hallaig is right across the Sound.


I must be mixing it up with Plockton, visited the two places on the same trip many years ago.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 22, 2020)

Any non-locals near the cottage in Applecross would have stuck out like a sore thumb anyway, it's a very isolated and sparsely populated part of Scotland. Sadly the PM was probably perfectly safe there.

Makes one wonder if there was another reason why he chose to leave...


----------



## belboid (Aug 22, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Any non-locals near the cottage in Applecross would have stuck out like a sore thumb anyway, it's a very isolated and sparsely populated part of Scotland. Sadly the PM was probably perfectly safe there.
> 
> Makes one wonder if there was another reason why he chose to leave...


It’s a major stop on the NC500 and a tourist hotspot.  Normally, anyway.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 22, 2020)

belboid said:


> It’s a major stop on the NC500 and a tourist hotspot.  Normally, anyway.


Not that many tourists though at present, compared to usual.


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Seems his bellend tent wasn’t pitched on the land of the cottage he rented, was on a farmer’s field and erected without permission and Boris and his entourage put chairs next to the fence to make a style rather than walk up to the gate. Boris bailed and left it to the taxpayer to clean up his mess.



I've read that story about five or six times now and still can't get my head around it.  Why would you put up a tent knowing you had to climb over a fence to get to it, unless you wanted to inconvienience the person (people) who would be using it?


----------



## JimW (Aug 22, 2020)

agricola said:


> I've read that story about five or six times now and still can't get my head around it.  Why would you put up a tent knowing you had to climb over a fence to get to it, unless you wanted to inconvienience the person (people) who would be using it?


Confuses the snipers, they can't imagine you'd be such a silly twat with all those advisers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2020)

JimW said:


> Confuses the snipers, they can't imagine you'd be such a silly twat with all those advisers.


sod the snipers, someone should call in an airstrike on the location.


----------



## JimW (Aug 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> sod the snipers, someone should call in an airstrike on the location.


Think of the livestock, goddammit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2020)

JimW said:


> Think of the livestock, goddammit.


one or two hellfire missiles ought to do the trick with very limited collateral damage.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 22, 2020)

agricola said:


> I've read that story about five or six times now and still can't get my head around it.  Why would you put up a tent knowing you had to climb over a fence to get to it, unless you wanted to inconvienience the person (people) who would be using it?


Vladislav Surkov told Cummings to tell Johnson's manservant to put up a tent to distract, confuse and frustrate the leftists.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 22, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Vladislav Surkov told Cummings to tell Johnson to put up a tent to distract, confuse and frustrate the leftists.


this is how it went down


----------



## pogofish (Aug 22, 2020)

belboid said:


> It’s a major stop on the NC500 and a tourist hotspot.  Normally, anyway.



Few people stop at Lonbain though. There is no easy access to the coast without going through some crofters rough grazing and it’s not the most scenic stretch - on a good day you get a good view out over the Minch but it’s a number of miles up the Sheildaig road, with some more miles to go before you get magnificent views of the mountains of Torridon rising up before you.

The only reason I‘ve stopped there previously was to watch a submarine doing donuts out in the Sound.

I’ve told the story here before but Applecross was the place where, one particularly raucous night in one of its bars, I saw the barperson take a phone call and immediately start making a big pot of tea. When another drinker asked, “who the fuck’s drinking tea at this time of night?” They replied - “you have your neighbourhood watch - but here we have police watch. As soon as they start down either road, we know!”

A few minutes later and after anyone doing anything particularly untoward had been quietly whispered-to, it was - “Ahh, hello gentlemen, I’ve just made some tea, will you have a cup...?”


----------



## Smangus (Aug 22, 2020)

Stayed at Plckton for a couple of weeks a while back . Lovely part of the world , Torridon loch too. Shame cunty chops has to go and soil the area.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 23, 2020)

Here is another picture of Johnson with a fiddler.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here is another picture of Johnson with a fiddler.


Are there any pics of Johnson on the fiddle?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here is another picture of Johnson with a fiddler.



It's odd that the sleeve of his shirt is a different pattern to the chest.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 24, 2020)

Hopefully the midges have driven him off.


----------



## not a trot (Aug 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here is another picture of Johnson with a fiddler.



Is that a dead body sat in the chair behind them ?  The hand appears to be hanging lifelessly.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 25, 2020)

'Utter nonsense': Downing Street rubbishes claim PM may step down
					

Downing Street today described as “utter nonsense” a report that the Prime Minister is still suffering from the effects of coronavirus and may have to step down early.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> 'Utter nonsense': Downing Street rubbishes claim PM may step down
> 
> 
> Downing Street today described as “utter nonsense” a report that the Prime Minister is still suffering from the effects of coronavirus and may have to step down early.
> ...


#lamehorse
#puthimdown
#forhisowngood
#glufactory

pretty good source on that - matches other gossip since his release from hospital


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> #lamehorse
> #puthimdown
> #forhisowngood
> 
> pretty good source on that - matches other gossip since his release from hospital


boris johnson's security detail refer to him as boxer.

we all know what happens to boxer in animal farm.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> boris johnson's security detail refer to him as boxer.


Sir Humphry Wakefield ?

(Sir Humphry to his friends)

ETA: ah got it - Bojo = Boxer from 1984


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Sir Humphry Wakefield ?
> 
> (Sir Humphry to his friends)


boris johnson's codename is boxer. fuck knows whether sir humphrey wakefield has a codename. he doesn't have a security detail (sir h) so i don't suppose he has a codename.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2020)

if sir humphrey does have a codename it is probably sir humphrey, in the vain belief that this will fool the cunning russians and that who follow such things.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 25, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> 'Utter nonsense': Downing Street rubbishes claim PM may step down
> 
> 
> Downing Street today described as “utter nonsense” a report that the Prime Minister is still suffering from the effects of coronavirus and may have to step down early.
> ...


This 'story' will feature, ( 2 and a half hours into) in a future Adam Curtis 'documentary'.


----------



## Sue (Aug 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> boris johnson's security detail refer to him as boxer.
> 
> we all know what happens to boxer in animal farm.


And as soon as one thinks 'Boris Johnson', 'Stakhanovite' immediately springs to mind.


----------



## maomao (Aug 25, 2020)

Sue said:


> And as soon as one thinks 'Boris Johnson', 'Stakhanovite' immediately springs to mind.


He's not a model worker though, he's a model cunt.


----------



## Sue (Aug 25, 2020)

maomao said:


> He's not a model worker though, he's a model cunt.


I know. I was joking and wondering if whoever assigned him that code name was on a massive wind up...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2020)

Well, a fridge is basically a box...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 25, 2020)

I'd heard it's because, IRL, he's so short.


----------



## JimW (Aug 25, 2020)

It's because of the bollocks that come out of him so regularly.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 25, 2020)

Not a word on the A level fiasco or the covid crisis but give him a dead cat.



Cunt.

ETA who is 'they'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> /Not a word on the a level fiasco or the covid crisis but give him a dead cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSki (Aug 25, 2020)

the irony of 'Rule Britannia' which was written in 1760 (?) was it was about the superiority on the navy. In 1760 at least half of the navy had been pressed ganged & were fucking slaves or as good as. Didn't have a choice in it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Not a word on the a level fiasco or the covid crisis but give him a dead cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Straight out of the Trump Book of Billy Bullshittery. Invent a fictional antagonist to bravely struggle against. _They_ don't want _us_ to hear about X"


----------



## existentialist (Aug 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Not a word on the a level fiasco or the covid crisis but give him a dead cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same people who don't let Trump spout whatever shit he wants. 

So, nobody.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> boris johnson's security detail refer to him as boxer.
> 
> we all know what happens to boxer in animal farm.


oooh, that gets one's hopes up....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2020)

What culture? Fuck culture!

To paraphrase Donston's god Churchill, he's a shameful man with much to be ashamed about.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 25, 2020)

This bullshit concerning rule Britania and land of hope and glory being removed from the Proms appears to have been entirely manufactured by the media. No-one in BLM has called for it. Classic distraction techinique anyone?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 25, 2020)

I heard they're going to ban Christmas


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 25, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Classic distraction techinique anyone?


Bullseye.


----------



## Poot (Aug 25, 2020)

With everything gone to shit, it was surely time for a dog whistle.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> the irony of 'Rule Britannia' which was written in 1760 (?) was it was about the superiority on the navy. In 1760 at least half of the navy had been pressed ganged & were fucking slaves or as good as. Didn't have a choice in it.


Ahhh, those halcyon days when we were known as "Perfidious Albion"... 

How little has changed.


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2020)

teqniq said:


> This bullshit concerning rule Britania and land of hope and glory being removed from the Proms appears to have been entirely manufactured by the media. No-one in BLM has called for it. Classic distraction techinique anyone?


While there's no specific demand, cultural institutions are all reviewing their content right now in the light of BLM - partly because it's the right thing to do (and is way past time anyway), partly to be seen to be doing something, and partly out of fear of having their statues pulled down by an unruly mob (metaphorically, but also physically) - so it's not totally manufactured. 

The removal of _Rule Britannia_ from the proms is right, but it's removal will inevitably be a source of conflict, and it will also inevitably be leveraged by the right to forment discontent in their support. But what's the alternative?


----------



## andysays (Aug 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I heard they're going to ban Christmas


Crackers


----------



## teqniq (Aug 26, 2020)

killer b I think _in this particular instance_ it is totally munufactured, but you'll hear no dissagreement from me that rule Britiania should be removed from the Proms


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2020)

teqniq said:


> killer b I think _in this particular instance_ it is totally munufactured, but you'll hear no dissagreement from me that rule Britiania should be removed from the Proms


Do you think the BBC have announced it's removal as some kind of provocation? This year's proms launch this week, they kind of had to announce _something_.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> Do you think the BBC have announced it's removal as some kind of provocation? This year's proms launch this week, they kind of had to announce _something_.


Apparently it was because that particular part of the Proms is an audience participation thing and because of the pandemic it became redundant. The Right-wing media fairly predicably seized upon it for reasons that are also fairly predictable.

e2a

I nominate this for future events.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

Bloody typical, BBC clearly starting a whole fucking pandemic just so they could ban Land of hope and glory


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Apparently it was because that particular part of the Proms is an audience participation thing and because of the pandemic it became redundant.


do you believe that's the only consideration they had?


----------



## gosub (Aug 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> do you believe that's the only consideration they had?


Well, they probably also noticed that Peter Crouch is quite a big bloke,and they didn't want to argue with him about saving summer

(zoom singing is slightly more technically challenging than it looks)


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

teqniq said:


> killer b I think _in this particular instance_ it is totally munufactured, but you'll hear no dissagreement from me that rule Britiania should be removed from the Proms


As I unsderstand it, there's also a huge logistics problem with the proms this year. Just how _do_ you socially distance with a 60-piece symphony orchestra, without rendering performance farcical?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> do you believe that's the only consideration they had?


I am not sure, but it appears to be the primary reason.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

it's one reason that's important enough on its own now you mention it


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> Do you think the BBC have announced it's removal as some kind of provocation? This year's proms launch this week, they kind of had to announce _something_.


One could almost be forgiven for thinking that the Beeb announced this purely to give the government something to get excited about and win points with their hardcore support.


----------



## maomao (Aug 26, 2020)

The BBC is massive. There have probably been factions within the BBC trying to get rid of it for years as well as those who wish to defend it. The current situation may have created an opportunity to get rid of it but there'll be plenty who want to defend it. 

I wouldn't ban it. I'd just bomb the Albert Hall on the last night.


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> One could almost be forgiven for thinking that the Beeb announced this purely to give the government something to get excited about and win points with their hardcore support.


They didn't announce anything tbf, the Sunday Times ran a story about it based on quotes from 'sources'. While the Times has their angle, the meat of the story solid true to me - and the BBC's statement in response is a pretty craven swerve to blame it all on coronavirus.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2020)

They should be allowed to sing RB
Nothing else better displays the country's retreat from empire into insignificance than a couple of thousand hooray Henries and henriettas singing a 250 year auld song in a country which has less chance of ruling the waves in 2020 than Mongolia or the Central African Republic. Lest we forget - the navy has no aircraft for its aircraft carriers


----------



## MrSki (Aug 26, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Lest we forget - the navy has no aircraft for its aircraft carriers


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2020)

Last night of the proms is an excruciating display of obnoxiousness that I’ll gladly see the back of


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2020)

Invoking non specific patriotism is a win win for those who don’t really have an argument to proffer


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Last night of the proms is an excruciating display of obnoxiousness that I’ll gladly see the back of


They should scrap it and finish with the penultimate night of the proms I suppose


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

which would then have to be scrapped and ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2020)

Let’s call the whole thing off


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2020)

I bet ludicrous bassoon Rees-Mogg bobs up and down in front of his steam driven television with all the hideous de Chair issue on the LNOTP


----------



## killer b (Aug 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Let’s call the whole thing off


There's always loads of really good concerts in the rest of the festival tbf.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2020)

Just our luck that the fat fuck was in the 52%


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2020)

Twatter tells me Bristol (unsurprisingly!)...


----------



## Raheem (Aug 26, 2020)

Surely anything that increases their chances of contracting a potentially deadly disease, however marginally, can only be a good thing. The BBC should have commissioned additional verses.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Let’s call the whole thing off


As Killer b said, if we get pas that cringeworthy LNOIP, the rest of the proms is a uniformly excellent programme of well chosen classical music, played to a very high standard


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> As Killer b said, if we get pas that c=ringeworthy LNOIP, the rest of the proms is a uniformly excellent programme of well chosen classical music, played to a very high standard


Wasn’t suggesting it seriously- was running with the joke


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn’t suggesting it seriously- was running with the joke


fa9ir enough


----------



## maomao (Aug 26, 2020)

Just cancel the last night.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Wasn’t suggesting it seriously- was running with the joke



It was me  Possibly because I never watch it so I wouldn't know


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2020)

For the last few years on the LNOTP the floor has been a sea of Suprastate flags and berets. Yes, they're that posh.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 26, 2020)

I suspect the hand of Murdoch in this:









						Choosing Tony Abbott as UK trade envoy 'staggering', says Labour
					

UK shadow trade secretary Emily Thornberry labels ex-Australian PM a ‘Trump-worshipping misogynist’ amid reports of role




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The shadow trade secretary, Emily Thornberry, has condemned reports that Boris Johnson is preparing to appoint the former Australian prime minister Tony Abbott to a senior trade role, calling Abbott a “Trump-worshipping misogynist”.
> 
> The Department of Trade declined to comment publicly on Wednesday but insisted no decision had yet been made, after the Sun reported that Abbott would be given a leading role on the board of trade....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2020)

Jesus. Creepy Tone makes Hancock seem normal


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Jesus. Creepy Tone makes Hancock seem normal


and that is saying something


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2020)

DPM Johnson has now claimed A level grades were "almost derailed by a mutant algorithm". And he also had the neck to claim education is the great equaliser. Not where he went to school, where you start 15-0 up and the other team have paper boots


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I suspect the hand of Murdoch in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ, are they on a mission to get as many totally talentless complete Morons on board as possible? He's a misogynistic, climate change-denying Trump fanboy  
Even the ALP dumped him after just 2 years of him as PM. Then his constituents followed suit 2 years later


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> DPM Johnson has now claimed A level grades were "almost derailed by a mutant algorithm". And he also had the neck to claim education is the great equaliser. Not where he went to school, where you start 15-0 up and the other team have paper boots


'mutant algorithm' really is stupidity beyond the surreal


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

is he referring to Cummings?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> DPM Johnson has now claimed A level grades were "almost derailed by a mutant algorithm". And he also had the neck to claim education is the great equaliser. Not where he went to school, where you start 15-0 up and the other team have paper boots


_info from 2019_





__





						Best Schools - Top 100 Independent Schools by A Levels and Pre U
					





					www.best-schools.co.uk
				



<snip>

the 80.30 is A+A* %
the 42,501 is the £ per year

anyway, these a level results leave them below at least the top 10 state schools and the top 10 independent schools.








						Nation's top rated state and private schools ranked by exam results
					

Queen Elizabeth's School, Barnet, tops state schools list with 95.7 per cent of pupils achieving A* to B in their A-levels and 90.8 per cent get top marks for GCSEs. Their 'Attainment 8' is based on all subjects.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




eton's name not for the giant intellects which have been there but for the social networks to which it affords access.


----------



## hegley (Aug 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Christ, are they on a mission to get as many totally talentless complete Morons on board as possible? He's a misogynistic, climate change-denying Trump fanboy
> Even the ALP dumped him after just 2 years of him as PM. Then his constituents followed suit 2 years later


From that article:
_Mike Rann, a former Australian high commissioner to the UK, told Politico: “Britain asking Tony Abbott to run its trade negotiations would be about as credible as Australia asking Gavin Williamson to take charge of its education system.”  _


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> is he referring to Cummings?


either way, he reallly hasn't a clue about algorithms


----------



## two sheds (Aug 26, 2020)

more knowledge of mutants though


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2020)

two sheds said:


> more knowledge of mutants though


or inbreeding.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 26, 2020)

killer b said:


> There's always loads of really good concerts in the rest of the festival tbf.


Like Nils Frahm and Winged Victory for the Sullen.


----------



## elbows (Aug 26, 2020)

Teenage Mutant Bin The Tories.

Master of the muturns, out out out.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 26, 2020)

From Twitter - books on the shelves behind him include "The Twits"  "Betrayed" "Guards, Guards" "The Toll" and many more subtle digs.  I don't claim to have read any of these, but Librarian, I salute you.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> From Twitter - books on the shelves behind him include "The Twits"  "Betrayed" "Guards, Guards" "The Toll" and many more subtle digs.  I don't claim to have read any of these, but Librarian, I salute you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 227966


also Fahrenheit   451. Think about it...


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> also Fahrenheit   451. Think about it...


Like I said, I not very well read.  I assumed there was a dig, as it's clearly deliberately place.  There are more, if you head over to twitter.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> From Twitter - books on the shelves behind him include "The Twits"  "Betrayed" "Guards, Guards" "The Toll" and many more subtle digs.  I don't claim to have read any of these, but Librarian, I salute you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 227966



_The Subtle Knife_ is a particularly nice touch.

Michael Gove is holding it...


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Like I said, I not very well read.  I assumed there was a dig, as it's clearly deliberately place.  There are more, if you head over to twitter.


yes, quite a few digs!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 26, 2020)

If this is a victory I’d hate to see a loss, seems like fucking nothing.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2020)

Won't even take questions from school kids; left like Cameron used to.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Last night of the proms is an excruciating display of obnoxiousness that I’ll gladly see the back of


Formative kids tv


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> yes, quite a few digs!


Courtesy of the Guardian, More on a beautifully subversive bookshelf



> eyes turned to the bookshelves behind him, lined with titles like The Twits, Betrayed and The Subtle Knife.
> 
> “Whichever librarian managed to get not just the “The Twits” but also “Betrayed”; “Resistance” and “Fahrenheit 451” in the shot behind Johnson has my admiration,” tweeted Sam Freedman, a former senior policy advisor at the DfE
> 
> ...


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Formative kids tv



Excellent reminder.
It also nailed a subversive, fundamental truth. When the toffs act like that, it's splendid, youthful high spirits. When us plebs do, we're hooligans, scum, riffrafff etc


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2020)

The books behind Johnson were deliberately placed but as a dig at the school SLT from its former librarian


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> The books behind Johnson were deliberately placed but as a dig at the school SLT from its former librarian


I'm intrigued - I don't doubt you, but how do you know that?


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 26, 2020)

SLT = Senior Leadership Team?  I wouldn't be surprised if an SLT that let Johnson into its school did make the librarian a former librarian.  But, likewise, intrigued to hear if you can tell.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> SLT = Senior Leadership Team?  I wouldn't be surprised if an SLT that let Johnson into its school did make the librarian a former librarian.  But, likewise, intrigued to hear if you can tell.


Always troubling to imagine what sort of a bunch of cunts management team let that fucker in amongst their pupils for his ridiculous photoshoots.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Always troubling to imagine what sort of a bunch of cunts management team let that fucker in amongst their pupils for his ridiculous photoshoots.


I was a Civil Service local office union rep many years ago.  I heard that the local management had invited the local tory mp round for a visit.  I was into their office in two secs flat to put a stop to it. 
I would be appalled if any of my daughter's schools had allowed themselves to be used as tory propaganda.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I was a Civil Service local office union rep many years ago.  I heard that the local management had invited the local tory mp round for a visit.  I was into their office in two secs flat to put a stop to it.
> I would be appalled if any of my daughter's schools had allowed themselves to be used as tory propaganda.


The surprise displayed by the Y7 class he crashed into would suggest that the parents of the kids exploited for the photo op were not approached properly for prior permission. Like you, I'd have been utterly appalled had that happened to any of mine.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> SLT = Senior Leadership Team?  I wouldn't be surprised if an SLT that let Johnson into its school did make the librarian a former librarian.  But, likewise, intrigued to hear if you can tell.


Oh no, I know what an SLT is, I just wondered how SI had the lowdown on this particular situation


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I'm intrigued - I don't doubt you, but how do you know that?


Streathamite Mrs SI saw it on Twatter, the librarian's husband has been talking about it apparently


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Always troubling to imagine what sort of a bunch of cunts management team let that fucker in amongst their pupils for his ridiculous photoshoots.


absolutely agreed. How the hell does that help with their education


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Streathamite Mrs SI saw it on Twatter, the librarian's husband has been talking about it apparently


cheers SI, ta for the heads-up!


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 26, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Oh no, I know what an SLT is, I just wondered how SI had the lowdown on this particular situation


Sorry - I didn't mean it like that.  I didn't know what an SLT was and was just checking I had guessed correctly.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean it like that.  I didn't know what an SLT was and was just checking I had guessed correctly.


no worries.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2020)

Fez909 said:


> 'Utter nonsense': Downing Street rubbishes claim PM may step down
> 
> 
> Downing Street today described as “utter nonsense” a report that the Prime Minister is still suffering from the effects of coronavirus and may have to step down early.
> ...


Not in the least bit surprised.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Not in the least bit surprised.


He'll take us through Brexit and the shitstorm that follows that, then step down for Dishy Mishi  before the next election.  He has his name on the board at Eton that lists OB PMs, and that's all he's ever been interested in. 

I mean it would be nice if he is still suffering and all that, but no other tory big nob is going to step up and take the flak at the moment,  or for the next year or more


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 26, 2020)

You reckon? I think he will be out by end of next January.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2020)

Scandals are piling up for Boris Johnson but they're obscured by the dead bodies
					

In days gone by, the news that the PM may have got a British mum an extra 3 years in a hellhole jail would have been a resigning matter. But not any more, says Fleet Street Fox



					www.mirror.co.uk
				




But.... Rule Brittainia


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> You reckon? I think he will be out by end of next January.



Check what the odds are on the 'by February' thing, maybe?


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2020)

The Tories are very good at smelling blood in the water and classic dom will have realised Boris is a liability.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> The Tories are very good at smelling blood in the water and classic dom will have realised Boris is a liability.


i hope they're good at holding heads under water then


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> He has his name on the board at Eton that lists OB PMs, and that's all he's ever been interested in.


if that's the case we didn't need to go through the past year - he could simply have resigned a month after winning the tory party leadership


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2020)

'Just not good enough' in the words of IDS


----------



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2020)

Is Harry Potter sexist? WTF. I don't think he should drink before visiting schools.


Britannia waives the rules.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> You reckon? I think he will be out by end of next January.


No offence FW but based on what?

He's delivered a very good majority, the Tories have a very healthy lead in the polls, ok Johnson's personal favourability has dropped a bit but that's the usual for PMs. While there's criticism of the government I'd say more is directed at Williamson than Johnson.

And I suspect that Johnson that is still pretty popular with key voting groups.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> No offence FW but based on what?
> 
> He's delivered a very good majority, the Tories have a very healthy lead in the polls, ok Johnson's personal favourability has dropped a bit but that's the usual for PMs. While there's criticism of the government I'd say more is directed at Williamson than Johnson.
> 
> And I suspect that Johnson that is still pretty popular with key voting groups.


when asked 'which politician would you most like to hang' all key demographics have johnson head and shoulders above all others


----------



## andysays (Aug 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> when asked 'which politician would you most like to hang' all key demographics have johnson head and shoulders above all others


That's mostly name recognition though 

And I find the idea that Johnson will be kicked out as leader/PM by some sort of palace coup any time soon frankly ridiculous.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 27, 2020)

Nothing is going to force him out any time soon is it. The only reason you'd think so is some sort of 'all the sensible Tory MPs will come round to sensible thinking' Guardian fantasy. I could see Jonathan Freedland banging out a shit article or two suggesting it, that's how unlikely it is to happen. The only chance would be him jacking it in - even though I'm sure he is finding the whole thing a lot less fun than he expected his ego is almost certainly too big for that, but maybe if he genuinely is having severe Covid aftereffects there's an outside chance. Really, though, we're stuck with him aren't we.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 27, 2020)

A load of noise in the usual channels about a superinjunctioned affair with a violinist?

So superinjunctions cover here editor ?

<ed: removed>


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> A load of noise in the usual channels about a superinjunctioned affair with a violinist?
> 
> So superinjunctions cover here editor ?
> 
> <ed: removed>


Come on mate. These things are never worth the risk. Sites like urban can get squashed like flies if the lawyers decide to have a go.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 27, 2020)

If at any time the cons look like losing the next election with him at the helm he will be dropped quicker than you can say "Boris who?" . With 4 years to go until the election that's not going to happen for a couple of years at least. 

If he is suffering from Covid after effects this gives him the perfect get out for once Brexit is done post Jan 2021. He can leave a a "heroe" (barf).  I sincerelly hope the after effects affect him long and hard for the rest of his life for all the pain and misery he has caused people across the country due to his lying ineptitude. 

Part of me wants him to stay until the next election as  by then he will be a complete liability for them. But him and his ilk will have caused so much damage by then its best he goes sooner. 

Cunts , him and all his goons.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Come on mate. These things are never worth the risk. Sites like urban can get squashed like flies if the lawyers decide to have a go.



Genuinely didn't know. Seems obvious now   . Apologies


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> Genuinely didn't know. Seems obvious now   . Apologies


that shows a good spirit


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

Smangus said:


> If at any time the cons look like losing the next election with him at the helm he will be dropped quicker than you can say "Boris who?" . With 4 years to go until the election that's not going to happen for a couple of years at least.
> 
> If he is suffering from Covid after effects this gives him the perfect get out for once Brexit is done post Jan 2021. He can leave a a "heroe" (barf).  I sincerelly hope the after effects affect him long and hard for the rest of his life for all the pain and misery he has caused people across the country due to his lying ineptitude.
> 
> ...


they should be incarcerated alongside nuclear waste as deep down they're good people


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> The Tories are very good at smelling blood in the water and classic dom will have realised Boris is a liability.


Unlikely. Only if the Tories start tanking in the polls will the 1922 committee start clutching their pearls.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Unlikely. Only if the Tories start tanking in the polls will the 1922 committee start clutching their pearls.


this would explain why they're talking about getting rid of tanks


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Always troubling to imagine what sort of a bunch of cunts management team let that fucker in amongst their pupils for his ridiculous photoshoots.


When the prime minister wants to visit your school, you don't really have a choice whether he gets to visit tbf.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> they should be incarcerated alongside nuclear waste as deep down they're good people


You're on good form today!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> You're on good form today!


i'm on good form every day. 

but some days you pay more attention to my posts


----------



## elbows (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

elbows said:


>



there should be a zipwire there somewhere


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't think they give a fuck about U-turns tbh. They're priced in. Push as hard as you can on allsorts of shit, retreat on the stuff that won't fly. Loads of vile shit still gets through.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> The books behind Johnson were deliberately placed but as a dig at the school SLT from its former librarian


don't fuck with librarians


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> You reckon? I think he will be out by end of next January.


I think a bit longer. They will wait for most of the bad post-Brexit news to emerge, of which there will be plenty, then those in the party who never liked him anyway will pin it on him and stab him in the back. It's the Tory way. Summer to autumn next year I reckon.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 27, 2020)

Rule Britannia hasn't been axed at all - they'll still be playing it. They just won't be singing the lyrics because they're not having any choral pieces at the proms this year due to covid. 

So yes, it's a completely made up scandal. 



maomao said:


> Just cancel the last night.



And keep it going forever...


----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2020)

killer b said:


> When the prime minister wants to visit your school, you don't really have a choice whether he gets to visit tbf.


Interesting point.
I suppose, at some level, agreement to the visit has to happen, be that SLT, MAT, LEA or whatever.


----------



## killer b (Aug 27, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Interesting point.
> I suppose, at some level, agreement to the visit has to happen, be that SLT, MAT, LEA or whatever.


Sure, but there isn't a world where agreement isn't given. He's the prime minister.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

killer b said:


> Sure, but there isn't a world where agreement isn't given. He's the prime minister.


let him visit schools. make him visit schools. with a spot of luck he'll pick up an ailment or two.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 27, 2020)

There are Tory headteachers, anyway, and if its an academy the owner could invite him, so it's not like he wouldn't be able to find a school where some of the SLT actively wanted him there.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> let him visit schools. make him visit schools. with a spot of luck he'll pick up an ailment or two.



I thought you were going to say with a spot of luck he'll learn something

no chance of that


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 27, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> No offence FW but based on what?
> 
> He's delivered a very good majority, the Tories have a very healthy lead in the polls, ok Johnson's personal favourability has dropped a bit but that's the usual for PMs. While there's criticism of the government I'd say more is directed at Williamson than Johnson.
> 
> And I suspect that Johnson that is still pretty popular with key voting groups.



He's been basically absent for most of this year and the times he's been around he's basically just been on TV talking nonsense. I have also heard some backbench MPs are pretty pissed off with Cummings for a variety of reasons. 

Theresa May was also fairly popular with the public but it didn't save her in the end.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I thought you were going to say with a spot of luck he'll learn something
> 
> no chance of that


like the bourbons he has learnt nothing and he has forgotten nothing


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2020)

not the bourbons of biscuitville


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I'm intrigued - I don't doubt you, but how do you know that?











						No, A School Librarian Didn't Arrange Those Books To Troll Boris Johnson
					

But they didn't end up there by accident, either.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> No, A School Librarian Didn't Arrange Those Books To Troll Boris Johnson
> 
> 
> But they didn't end up there by accident, either.
> ...


yes, thank you for that, but Steel Icarus had already told me, after something his missus (IIRC) saw on Twitter


----------



## maomao (Aug 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He's been basically absent for most of this year and the times he's been around he's basically just been on TV talking nonsense.


Not a huge disparity with his behaviour before he had Covid tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 27, 2020)

scifisam said:


> There are Tory headteachers, anyway, and if its an academy the owner could invite him, so it's not like he wouldn't be able to find a school where some of the SLT actively wanted him there.


But there will probably always be schools where some of the SLT don't. Or some of the pupils. And, from here on in, someone is going to have to very carefully go through every aspect of the photo op to make sure someone hasn't done something similar. Which they won't have, because they'll have thought of something different next time. Every public appearance could end up being overshadowed - as this one surely has - by the mischief, or just potential for mischief, such an unpopular leader is going to have to endure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> But there will probably always be schools where some of the SLT don't. Or some of the pupils. And, from here on in, someone is going to have to very carefully go through every aspect of the photo op to make sure someone hasn't done something similar. Which they won't have, because they'll have thought of something different next time. Every public appearance could end up being overshadowed - as this one surely has - by the mischief, or just potential for mischief, such an unpopular leader is going to have to endure.


he should speak in front of a whiteboard on which some clever student has written a rude epigram about him in latin


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> But there will probably always be schools where some of the SLT don't. Or some of the pupils. And, from here on in, someone is going to have to very carefully go through every aspect of the photo op to make sure someone hasn't done something similar. Which they won't have, because they'll have thought of something different next time. Every public appearance could end up being overshadowed - as this one surely has - by the mischief, or just potential for mischief, such an unpopular leader is going to have to endure.


ooh, you cruel person, gettin' me 'opes up like that.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> yes, thank you for that, but Steel Icarus had already told me, after something his missus (IIRC) saw on Twitter


hence my post to confirm


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> hence my post to confirm


ah - OK, fair enough. Again, thanks for the back up info.


----------



## klang (Aug 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> that shows a good spirit


last time someone showed me a good sprit I woke up in a cell


----------



## klang (Aug 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> bourbons


yes, a few of them were involved


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> He's been basically absent for most of this year and the times he's been around he's basically just been on TV talking nonsense. I have also heard some backbench MPs are pretty pissed off with Cummings for a variety of reasons.


Maybe, but I'm not sure that's harming him, that's allowed him to play messes off onto other members of the cabinet - like Williamson.  


frogwoman said:


> Theresa May was also fairly popular with the public but it didn't save her in the end.


Not after the 2018 GE. Her popularity tanked and never really recovered.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Maybe, but I'm not sure that's harming him, that's allowed him to play messes off onto other members of the cabinet - like Williamson.
> Not after the 2018 GE. Her popularity tanked and never really recovered.


yes, the absence of a general election in 2018 really pissed people off


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry 2017 GE


----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2020)

killer b said:


> Sure, but there isn't a world where agreement isn't given. He's the prime minister.


See where you're coming from; maybe it's me being naive in thinking that there might be Headteachers etc. out there with enough integrity or courage to decline the opportunity to host such overtly party political events.
Maybe I'm just a bit out of touch?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry for the link but allowable I think in a story of such national importance (although I can't hear it myself) 









						Video: ITV mics pick up schoolboy calling Boris Johnson an *rsehole as Johnson claims schools are safe
					

Much respect to the young socialist in the class – and a big hat-tip to Richard Crowe for the spot Some moments just have to be shared. One such is when a young pupil is caught by ITV’s…




					skwawkbox.org


----------



## stavros (Aug 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> don't fuck with librarians



The librarian, who thought he'd seen evil spirits before, on the news Johnson was visiting:


----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Sorry for the link but allowable I think in a story of such national importance (although I can't hear it myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extra house points for the lad


----------



## scifisam (Aug 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> But there will probably always be schools where some of the SLT don't. Or some of the pupils. And, from here on in, someone is going to have to very carefully go through every aspect of the photo op to make sure someone hasn't done something similar. Which they won't have, because they'll have thought of something different next time. Every public appearance could end up being overshadowed - as this one surely has - by the mischief, or just potential for mischief, such an unpopular leader is going to have to endure.



Of course there will always be members of the staff and pupils who don't want him there. I wasn't arguing otherwise.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Sorry for the link but allowable I think in a story of such national importance (although I can't hear it myself)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it my hearing? I didn't hear 'arsehole' there?


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2020)

Me neither, but I have trust in our younger generation.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Me neither, but I have trust in our younger generation.


fair enough!


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 27, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Extra house points for the lad



Maybe, but I really struggled to hear even the 'enhanced' version on Skwawkbox .... 

Always thought that site was a bit shit


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 27, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Me neither, but I have trust in our younger generation.



Not sure I do! 

I thought they were supposed to be mouthy gits  

Big fail


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2020)

Has anyone posted this ?



Elgar was clearly a man of his time (and an actual Tory), but I suspect he would be upset by this...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Has anyone posted this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Elgar was clearly a man of his time (and an actual Tory), but I suspect he would be upset by this...



All but the tone deaf would be upset by this


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2020)

Good.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Has anyone posted this ?
> 
> 
> 
> Elgar was clearly a man of his time (and an actual Tory), but I suspect he would be upset by this...



I suspect that the 'brave patriots' would struggle with most of this as well:

_God save our gracious Queen,

Long live our noble Queen,

God save the Queen!

Send her victorious,

Happy and glorious,

Long to reign over us;

God save the Queen!

* * *

O Lord our God arise,

 Scatter her enemies

And make them fall;

Confound their politics,

Frustrate their knavish tricks,

On Thee our hopes we fix,

God save us all!

* * *

Thy choicest gifts in store

On her be pleased to pour;

Long may she reign;

May she defend our laws,

And ever give us cause

To sing with heart and voice,

God save the Queen!

* * *

Not in this land alone,

But be God’s mercies known,

From shore to shore!

Lord make the nations see, 

That men should brothers be, 

And form one family, 

The wide world over.

* * *

From every latent foe,

From the assassins blow,

God save the Queen!

O’er her thine arm extend,

For Britain’s sake defend,

Our mother, prince, and friend,

God save the Queen!

* * *

Lord grant that Marshal Wade

May by thy mighty aid

Victory bring.

May he sedition hush,

And like a torrent rush,

Rebellious Scots to crush.

God save the Queen!_

Some cracking verses there; we may need to start a campaign to get all of those imperialist and racist verses reinstated, just to confound the cultural Marxists.


----------



## Sue (Aug 28, 2020)

I will not be crushed, damn you.


----------



## maomao (Aug 28, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I suspect that the 'brave patriots' would struggle with most of this as well:
> 
> _God save our gracious Queen,
> 
> ...


You missed out the verse about her selling ice cream on the back green.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 28, 2020)

maomao said:


> You missed out the verse about her selling ice cream on the back green.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> let him visit schools. make him visit schools. with a spot of luck he'll pick up an ailment or two.


Nits, impetigo, pink eye etc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 28, 2020)

ringworm.last years surprise hit


----------



## teqniq (Aug 29, 2020)

Cold War Steve:


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Aug 31, 2020)

Lesson 1 in the ministerial handbook: don't answer inconvenient questions and don't answer them in the same way repeatedly.

To be fair to her, she reached her oratory peak some time ago:


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 31, 2020)

stavros said:


> Lesson 1 in the ministerial handbook: don't answer inconvenient questions and don't answer them in the same way repeatedly.
> 
> To be fair to her, she reached her oratory peak some time ago:



That was actually painful


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

Boris Johnson has left all the jobs he got sacked from off his new LinkedIn profile


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2020)

Boris Johnson leaves jobs he got sacked from off his new LinkedIn profile
					

The Prime Minister has repeatedly been sacked from jobs after being accused of lying. For some reason he chose not to include them in the 'experience' section of his new LinkedIn page



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Sep 1, 2020)

A new low:









						Johnson backtracks on meeting group for Covid-19 bereaved
					

PM appeared to agree on Sky News to meet justice campaigners but now says it is ‘regrettably not possible’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2020)

back in the fridge is he


----------



## not a trot (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> A new low:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What he really meant to say was, "Fuck 'em".


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> A new low:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps they'll send in Helen Whately, the "care minister" who laughs inappropriately when she's losing the plot on camera? Could go all a bit _Do you know what it's like to clean up your own mother's piss?_

Most probably the opportunity will be ignored altogether by the never explain, never apologise regime.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2020)

Could send along Hancock after an E or two to do some gurning and laugh hysterically


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Could send along Hancock after an E or two to do some gurning and laugh hysterically


What is your favourite Matt Hancock album?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2020)

'Why wasnt my mother counted in the Covid Stats?' 'Why didn't they send an ambulance to pick up my dad?' Cue more gurning and laughter


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Not to mention lacking a spine


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> What is your favourite Matt Hancock album?
> 
> View attachment 228847


In his stile council days


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> What is your favourite Matt Hancock album?
> 
> View attachment 228847


 Further to my previous post that's from the 2019 album 'sitting on the fence'


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> What is your favourite Matt Hancock album?
> 
> View attachment 228847



Stile Over Substance. Does he do a version of "My Lovely Horse" on that album?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> What is your favourite Matt Hancock album?
> 
> View attachment 228847


"I touch myself"


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> Stile Over Substance. Does he do a version of "My Lovely Horse" on that album?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Presumably Cummings is the wizard i.e. one gigantic con trick


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

I hear Johnson managed to make an even bigger cunt of himself at PMQs today and was repeatedly ticked off by the speaker for being an evasive cunt.

Maybe he has cracked; that filmed cabinet rant form yesterday did have the feel of some one becoming even more unhinged.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2020)

Have you got a link to the cabinet rant? 


brogdale said:


> I hear Johnson managed to make an even bigger cunt of himself at PMQs today and was repeatedly ticked off by the speaker for being an evasive cunt.
> 
> Maybe he has cracked; that filmed cabinet rant form yesterday did have the feel of some one becoming even more unhinged.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Have you got a link to the cabinet rant?


Only the Guardian report


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Have you got a link to the cabinet rant?


Sorry, misread that...the cabinet rant clip is here at 5.32 & 7.20 is the funniest bit.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Sorry, misread that...the cabinet rant clip is here at 5.32 & 7.20 is the funniest bit.


Not so much a rant, as a man so divorced from reality, he even lies to his cabinet


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> I hear Johnson managed to make an even bigger cunt of himself at PMQs today and was repeatedly ticked off by the speaker for being an evasive cunt.


He did. He got schooled by Starmer and his response was so shifty that - for the  first time ever, AFAIK - Hoyle intervened to make him answer


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Not so much a rant, as a man so divorced from reality, he even lies to his cabinet


Not sounding like a PM comfortable in his own skin.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Not sounding like a PM comfortable in his own skin.


yep, absolutely. The optimism so forced, it was painful


----------



## belboid (Sep 2, 2020)

It was the sudden switch to ‘you supported the ira’ which was most impressive.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

belboid said:


> It was the sudden switch to ‘you supported the ira’ which was most impressive.


Their private, party polling must be shaky.


----------



## gosub (Sep 2, 2020)

teqniq said:


> A new low:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Covered that in PMQ's.  Was down to the group in question being in litigation with the government.  Which is fair enough, would be a really shit job to have to tell them about how much the Covid Act absolves government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Not sounding like a PM comfortable in his own skin.


he should be flayed alive, maybe he'd be comfier then


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2020)

'We have found new homes for the rich'


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2020)

Boris Johnson reiterates refusal to meet Covid bereaved
					

PM says families are in litigation against government, a claim the group denies




					www.theguardian.com
				



Can't open his mouth without lying.


----------



## andysays (Sep 2, 2020)

News just in

Rule, Britannia! will be sung on Last Night of the Proms after BBC U-turn



> "Both pieces will now include a select group of BBC Singers. This means the words will be sung in the Hall, and as we have always made clear, *audiences will be free to sing along at home*."


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2020)

Speaking to Conservative MPs, Mr Johnson said: "I do think this country is going through an orgy of national embarrassment..." 

That's your government that is


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Boris Johnson reiterates refusal to meet Covid bereaved
> 
> 
> PM says families are in litigation against government, a claim the group denies
> ...


and he's no better when his mouth's closed


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Sticker of the day!


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2020)

I am no fan of Starmer but Johnson is just a cunt. The speaker should insist he answers the actual questions he is asked in PMQs. I don't think he answered one from an opposition MP today just trying to deflect the blame.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

You'd be tempted to give a couple of quotes like 'taking it on the chin' and 'superman of global free trade' with the dates he said them, and ask whether he feels at all guilty that he's directly responsible for 20,000+ deaths from delayed lockdown.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 2, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You'd be tempted to give a couple of quotes like 'taking it on the chin' and 'superman of global free trade' with the dates he said them, and ask whether he feels at all guilty that he's directly responsible for 20,000+ deaths from delayed lockdown.



Whatever he replied would be complete bollocks tbh.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2020)

belboid said:


> It was the sudden switch to ‘you supported the ira’ which was most impressive.


That was so, so desperate. That's probably the worst Johnson performance at PMQs ro date.


editor said:


> Sticker of the day!
> View attachment 228896


There are not enough words in the English language to describe how much I want a large batch of those stickers, for the purposes of liberal but strategic plastering


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> That was so, so desperate. That's probably the worst Johnson performance at PMQs ro date.


In time to come it will seem one of his best


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> In time to come it will seem one of his best


the tragic thing is - you are probably right. I am certain there are Tory MPs right now holding their heads in their hands and maoning, "oh christ, we have another 4 years four months of this to get through".
Starmer is good at this, as we all epected he would be. Equally, it's hardly surprising that Mr wing-it Johnson is jaw-droppingly, headspinningly bad at it. 
However, that alone is not enough to give Labour victory in the next GE, or to give Labour a policy pl,atform that makes a Labour victory worth giving a shit about (I hold my brath not).
There is one thing that Johnson and co are *very*, very good at; election campaigning.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 2, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> There is one thing that Johnson and co are *very*, very good at; election campaigning.


Handy having the media owners on your side too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> the tragic thing is - you are probably right. I am certain there are Tory MPs right now holding their heads in their hands and maoning, "oh christ, we have another 4 years four months of this to get through".
> Starmer is good at this, as we all epected he would be. Equally, it's hardly surprising that Mr wing-it Johnson is jaw-droppingly, headspinningly bad at it.
> However, that alone is not enough to give Labour victory in the next GE, or to give Labour a policy pl,atform that makes a Labour victory worth giving a shit about (I hold my brath not).
> There is one thing that Johnson and co are *very*, very good at; election campaigning.


Tory MPs could change how long they have to put up with Johnson by either killing themselves or killing him


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tory MPs could change how long they have to put up with Johnson by either killing themselves or killing him


Both options, clearly, equally acceptable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Both options, clearly, equally acceptable.


After the tenth Tory MP had burned themselves to death opposite parliament the others might be disposed to beat Johnson to death


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> After the tenth Tory MP had burned themselves to death opposite parliament the others might be disposed to beat Johnson to death


Johnson's pre-season pep-talk, today, hardly looks like the sort of boosterism that might stop them having such dark thoughts...



> Johnson told MPs they were likely to face a challenging winter. “I know it’s been tough,” he said. “I’ve got to warn you going it’s about to get tougher. The waters are about to get choppier. But we are going to deal with it.”


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2020)

torygraph home fans not impressed - front page story


----------



## existentialist (Sep 2, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Both options, clearly, equally acceptable.


And, in combination, unbeatable.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

Footage of the staged/televised address to the cabinet also here (Telegragh YT channel). I think the 'covid-compliant' setting of the FCO for this cabinet also amplified his desperation as he looked around the great room seeing them all staring at their notes. He did look like an increasingly unhinged dictator; even Sunak's obsequious attempt at laughter dissolved (on camera) into the worrying frown of realisation...


----------



## maomao (Sep 2, 2020)

Is the cabinet clip mentioned earlier this one:?









						PM warns 'turbulence is ahead' but insists Covid plan 'not blown off course' | ITV News
					

Boris Johnson warned the first Cabinet meeting since the summer break that the coronavirus pandemic is not over, but added that "bit by bit, this incredible country is getting back on his feet and recovering from this crisis". | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

_Outside the massed crowds could be heard repeatedly chanting Timișoara_


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 2, 2020)

existentialist said:


> And, in combination, unbeatable.


except, possibly for the loss of manpower for the draining of Falkland Sound project.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> Is the cabinet clip mentioned earlier this one:?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to say he sounded like a prep school rugby captain who's team were 40-nil down at half time.  Not sure he sounds even that good now.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 2, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I used to say he sounded like a prep school rugby captain who's team were 40-nil down at half time.  Not sure he sounds even that good now.


Except they're 80-nil up


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2020)

He is singlehandedly going to make metaphors a laughable polemic device.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

Nautical metaphors are rather apt given the 'ship of state's starting to resemble the titanic


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

Someone needs to tell him to stop. Its pathetic.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 3, 2020)

andysays said:


> News just in
> 
> Rule, Britannia! will be sung on Last Night of the Proms after BBC U-turn
> 
> ...



This is a tremendous relief in my household - we'd imagined they were going to reconfigure their detector vans for unlicensed singing


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 228918
> 
> _Outside the massed crowds could be heard repeatedly chanting Timișoara_



Jfc he looks creepy in that photo. His eyes are dead.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 3, 2020)

Is that a bottle of Absolut vodka on the desk? FFS, even I remain professional when at work...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> His eyes are dead.


thats a start, lets hope it spreads


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 3, 2020)

Which vodka would you suggest?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

He's got the eyes of  a serial killer in that photo. 


ska invita said:


> thats a start, lets hope it spreads


----------



## two sheds (Sep 3, 2020)

20,000+ and counting?


----------



## Sue (Sep 3, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Is that a bottle of Absolut vodka on the desk? FFS, even I remain professional when at work...


....and keep it hidden in my drawer....


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2020)

two sheds said:


> 20,000+ and counting?


You half expect him to feature on a true crime documentary judging by that photo. Maybe he will one day tbh.

'To all intents and purposes, Boris Johnson was a member of high society in Westminster. But he had a terrifying secret...and in the autumn of 2020 this became all too clear'


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 3, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Nautical metaphors are rather apt given the 'ship of state's starting to resemble the titanic



I can't help thinking the _Herald of Free Enterprise_ is a better analogy - sets off in disarray without taking even basic safety precautions and falls over just outside the harbour!


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 3, 2020)

He’s a clanging empty, rudderless vessel. Becalmed in the fog of his own making.  Time to hit the rocks and sink without trace.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> He’s a clanging empty, rudderless vessel. Becalmed in the fog of his own making.  Time to hit the rocks and sink without trace.


empty vessels make the loudest noise 

By this time of day he's been on the rocks for an hour or more, on the whisky on the rocks


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I can't help thinking the _Herald of Free Enterprise_ is a better analogy - sets off in disarray without taking even basic safety precautions and falls over just outside the harbour!


He was in downing st last night, shambling all over the place and going on about how no one likes him. he tripped over outside number 10 and was taken inside by 2 cops, one of who he was sick on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> You half expect him to feature on a true crime documentary judging by that photo. Maybe he will one day tbh.
> 
> 'To all intents and purposes, Boris Johnson was a member of high society in Westminster. But he had a terrifying secret...and in the autumn of 2020 this became all too clear'


quite how high people in his society were


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2020)

the happiest woman in britain


Spoiler


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2020)

ska invita said:


> torygraph home fans not impressed - front page storyView attachment 228917


Can anyone please post the text of that Torygraph sketch by Michael Deacon? I wanted to read it but it's behind a paywall


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Can anyone please post the text of that Torygraph sketch by Michael Deacon? I wanted to read it but it's behind a paywall











						Beating newspaper paywalls
					

Would people like to share the best ways of beating paywalls? Especially the Times one, which I can't find a way around.   I've just discovered how to bypass the FT one. You install this Chrome add-on...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 3, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Beating newspaper paywalls
> 
> 
> Would people like to share the best ways of beating paywalls? Especially the Times one, which I can't find a way around.   I've just discovered how to bypass the FT one. You install this Chrome add-on...
> ...


top man!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2020)

The world of even more right wing papers awaits...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 228918
> 
> _Outside the massed crowds could be heard repeatedly chanting Timișoara_



It's like that time in Dr who when aliens took over parliament


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 4, 2020)

Heard someone on the radio this morning, in a discussion about HS2, use the phrase _*shovel ready *_about some alternative infrastructure projects...and I suddenly thought of this thread...if ever a politician were _shovel ready..._


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm waiting for him to describe his coronavirus policy as Coffin ready.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 4, 2020)

Driver of government clown car belatedly realises all the panels and parts have fallen off.


----------



## pesh (Sep 4, 2020)

even the app is telling him to jog on


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 4, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Nothing is going to force him out any time soon is it. The only reason you'd think so is some sort of 'all the sensible Tory MPs will come round to sensible thinking' Guardian fantasy. I could see Jonathan Freedland banging out a shit article or two suggesting it, that's how unlikely it is to happen.



Well I was miles out with that one. It was actually Martin Kettle: Boris Johnson is floundering, and his majority may not save him | Martin Kettle.


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2020)

2hats said:


> View attachment 229063
> Driver of government clown car belatedly realises all the panels and parts have fallen off.



Obscured beneath the sole of his right shoe are the hopes and dreams of a nation.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 4, 2020)

2hats said:


> View attachment 229063
> Driver of government clown car belatedly realises all the panels and parts have fallen off.



The irony of the boast above the title, when juxtaposed with guff like that...


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 4, 2020)

World beating


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2020)

Shopped, surely? Not many of those are actual elements in the periodic table for starters...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Shopped, surely?


Yes


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Shopped, surely? Not many of those are actual elements in the periodic table for starters...



I don't think it's an actual period table. The text to the left of Johnson suggests they're maths terms arranged to look a bit like the periodic table.

Other mathematical symbols are available which could be more suitable:

⊆ ∪ ꭥ  †


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2020)

But of all the places they choose to put that phrase, they luck out and get the one that sits exactly adjacent to him when filmed from that angle. Nah.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2020)

Searched Boris Johnson periodic table and up this popped


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2020)

27, 6, 19


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 229310
> Searched Boris Johnson periodic table and up this popped



what’s a ‘Sitar Serf’? Some kind of low-caste busker?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2020)

Johnson’s Party Wonders If He’s Losing His Grip
		




> In private conversations, Conservatives shared their concerns about the failings at the top of their party. Many were dismayed at the “shambolic” way the government had handled the grading of school exams, which caused a public outcry and was eventually reversed. Some Tories think Education Secretary Gavin Williamson should have been fired, but instead a civil servant paid the price.


#worldbeating


----------



## MrSki (Sep 6, 2020)

Not heard connections of Johnson & Epstein in the UK media.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> 27, 6, 19


The date the real Boris Johnson was killed and replaced by the more competent fake one


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The date the real Boris Johnson was killed and replaced by the more competent fake one


This is the_ more_ competent one?


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Not heard connections of Johnson & Epstein in the UK media.




there is a reason for that:


----------



## MrSki (Sep 6, 2020)

agricola said:


> there is a reason for that:



I thought it was odd that it had not been reported. Thanks.


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2020)

He was though, friends with Ghislaine Maxwell back in their university days

Edited nope, no they weren't


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

gosub said:


> He was though, friends with Giselle Maxwell back in their university days


Giselle sister of Ghislaine?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

gosub said:


> He was though, friends with Ghislaine Maxwell back in their university days


Unlikely, unless she stayed on to do a Masters. Johnon is 3 years younger than her


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> The sister of Ghislaine?





Streathamite said:


> Unlikely, unless she stayed on to do a Masters. Johnon is 3 years younger than her


Cheers.  added to a suspicion of mine. 
 You don't actually need to study  to get from BA to MA at Oxbridge. .


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

gosub said:


> Cheers.  added to a suspicion of mine.
> You don't actually need to study  to get from BA to MA at Oxbridge. .


True, you buy it as I understand it, for a nominal sum. Also,Johnson took a gap yah after finishing at Eton


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> True, you buy it as I understand it, for a nominal sum. Also,Johnson took a gap yah after finishing at Eton


I think you send them £10 and they upgrade you to an MA after so many years. A friend of mine did it


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Also,Johnson took a gap yah after finishing at Eton



That gap year appears to be ongoing.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> That gap year appears to be ongoing.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think you send them £10 and they upgrade you to an MA after so many years. A friend of mine did it


Ah yes, I'd heard similar


----------



## belboid (Sep 7, 2020)

Do they still do fourth class honours as well?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> Do they still do fourth class honours as well?


haven't got a clue - sorry!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> Do they still do fourth class honours as well?


Google and Wikipedia say not since the 1970s for Oxford, and Cambridge doesn't seem to have ever given out fourth class honours.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Google and Wikipedia say not since the 1970s for Oxford, and Cambridge doesn't seem to have ever given out fourth class honours.


That's got to be a bit grim, though, hasn't it? Talk about "damning with faint praise"


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> That's got to be a bit grim, though, hasn't it? Talk about "damning with faint praise"


To be fair universities seem to have done their own thing with grades well into the 1970s, then eventually a common grading system was developed with Oxford grudgingly agreeing to follow it. Cambridge seems to have been a bit more subversive...


----------



## NoXion (Sep 7, 2020)

Sending a tenner to upgrade your certificate without any study or examination sounds like the kind of thing a dodgy diploma mill would do.

If I could afford to go to uni, I'd stay clear of shitholes like Cambridge and Oxford. "Oh, went to a posho uni did you? How many times did you pay off your tutors for your worthless degree?" Wretches.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> To be fair universities seem to have done their own thing with grades well into the 1970s, then eventually a common grading system was developed with Oxford grudgingly agreeing to follow it. Cambridge seems to have been a bit more subversive...


That'd be all the Stalinist spies


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> That'd be all the Stalinist spies


I read that as 'all the Stalinist pies' and was like 'potato?'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 7, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I read that as 'all the Stalinist pies' and was like 'potato?'.


Have something to eat


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Have something to eat


Dinner was aged ago, but maybe some crisps would be nice, now you mention it.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

Dp


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 7, 2020)

The Mrs went to Cambridge, so I just asked her what she had to do for her BSc to turn into an MSc. She just looked at me and said “Stay alive for two years and not get arrested”.

I asked her about the tenner, and she said she may have had to pay it, but she doesn’t remember, as going back for the ceremony to get the MSc awarded cost her far more.

As a bonus though, apparently we can both now spend two nights per year staying for free at her former college. A fact I’ll be sure to bear in mind next time I want to spend two days in the freezing cold wind blowing directly off the north sea.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2020)

Gerry1time said:


> The Mrs went to Cambridge, so I just asked her what she had to do for her BSc to turn into an MSc. She just looked at me and said “Stay alive for two years and not get arrested”.
> 
> I asked her about the tenner, and she said she may have had to pay it, but she doesn’t remember, as going back for the ceremony to get the MSc awarded cost her far more.
> 
> As a bonus though, apparently we can both now spend two nights per year staying for free at her former college. A fact I’ll be sure to bear in mind next time I want to spend two days in the freezing cold wind blowing directly off the north sea.


I think my friend got sent his in the post, it wasn't the done thing to go to the ceremony unless you were there anyway iirc.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 8, 2020)

That school in Coalville where Johnson visited recently?  Confirmed Covid-19 case among the staff.

Johnson's a super-spreader, get the menace in a cage and out of circulation before he infects us all.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 8, 2020)

Gerry1time said:


> The Mrs went to Cambridge, so I just asked her what she had to do for her BSc to turn into an MSc. She just looked at me and said “Stay alive for two years and not get arrested”.
> 
> I asked her about the tenner, and she said she may have had to pay it, but she doesn’t remember, as going back for the ceremony to get the MSc awarded cost her far more.
> 
> As a bonus though, apparently we can both now spend two nights per year staying for free at her former college. A fact I’ll be sure to bear in mind next time I want to spend two days in the freezing cold wind blowing directly off the north sea.


All undergraduate Cambridge degrees are BA, even the natural science one.  Only if you do a 4th year in science (known as Part III of the Tripos) do you then get an MSc. Otherwise it’s a BA. and the BA is converted to an MA after a few years (but it still remains a qualification at level 6 (ie undergraduate) — it’s just a change of name.  You don’t have a Masters degree recognised as a level 7 qualification.)

So either you misunderstood your missus or she misremembered exactly what degree she was awarded.


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 9, 2020)

kabbes said:


> So either you misunderstood your missus or she misremembered exactly what degree she was awarded.



Of course, another alternative might be that I was quickly writing a brief light hearted comment on the Internet intended to add a slight degree of amusement to peoples' lives whilst we all wait for the sweet release of death, and so I didn't think too deeply about writing with specific nomenclaturial accuracy. I dunno, could have been that.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 9, 2020)

Gerry1time said:


> Of course, another alternative might be that I was quickly writing a brief light hearted comment on the Internet intended to add a slight degree of amusement to peoples' lives whilst we all wait for the sweet release of death, and so I didn't think too deeply about writing with specific nomenclaturial accuracy. I dunno, could have been that.


Ok.  I only assumed that when you said “I just asked her what she had to do for her BSc to turn into an MSc” that meant that you had just asked her what she had to do for her BSc to turn into an MSc.  My mistake.


----------



## maomao (Sep 9, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Ok.  I only assumed that when you said “I just asked her what she had to do for her BSc to turn into an MSc” that meant that you had just asked her what she had to do for her BSc to turn into an MSc.  My mistake.


Maybe he did and she just couldn't be arsed to say that it was a BA not a BSc for the thousandth time.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 9, 2020)

maomao said:


> Maybe he did and she just couldn't be arsed to say that it was a BA not a BSc for the thousandth time.


A credible scenario indeed.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 10, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Is that a bottle of Absolut vodka on the desk? FFS, even I remain professional when at work...


There’s also a single use throwaway cup. I liked the bit where he said they’re coming back greener. I like this because I like the DIY punk aesthetic of the current government. It’s so mediocre it’s untrue. It reminds me of being in 6th form. When I failed all my a levels. But I did do a funny Christmas sketch for drama.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I like this because I like the DIY punk aesthetic of the current government. It’s so mediocre it’s untrue.


Well yeah, but a) this lot are the sort of privileged posh boys who looked down on the punks with elitist, sneering disdain, and b) punk was both good fun, and at least had _some_ decent end product!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 10, 2020)

It was sarcasm. But in these times it is difficult to gauge


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> It was sarcasm. But in these times it is difficult to gauge


ahh. Yes, thoughtful of you to provide my defence for missing it


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 10, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Well yeah, but a) this lot are the sort of privileged posh boys who looked down on the punks with elitist, sneering disdain, and b) punk was both good fun, and at least had _some_ decent end product!



I'm reminded of when The Stranglers were booked to play at some Young Conservative dance in the late 70s, presumably either by someone who knew nothing about them or someone having a laugh.  Reputedly they walked on stage and said, 'You're not gonna like us so you might as well all fuck off now.'


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm reminded of when The Stranglers were booked to play at some Young Conservative dance in the late 70s, presumably either by someone who knew nothing about them or someone having a laugh.  Reputedly they walked on stage and said, 'You're not gonna like us so you might as well all fuck off now.'


oh well played Mr Cornwell!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 10, 2020)

Boris Johnson: Misconduct in Public Office
					

Mr Johnson and his government simply cannot  be trusted to defend UK democracy, or to carry out their duties for the benefit of the public as a whole, so that we believe steps must now be taken to prosecute Mr Johnson for Misconduct in Public Office.




					www.restoreourdemocracy.org.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 10, 2020)

well that will definitely work


----------



## Raheem (Sep 10, 2020)

His defence would be that he won an election when it was obvious to everyone he was a wrongun. Hard to dispute.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 12, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> well that will definitely work


I mean, yeah, it probably won't. But it's a cheering thought all the same.


----------



## Mation (Sep 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 13, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I mean, yeah, it probably won't. But it's a cheering thought all the same.



not really, given the whole way people like Trump and Johnson succeed is by very publicly playing outside of the rules, sticking it to those petty bureaucrats and stuffy lawyer types. Posh lawyers having a go at them just feeds the brand, so not sure how good a strategy this is.  They're popular because they play the role of ‘the cop who gets results by bending the rules’ or the gobby kid at school answering back at the teacher. Anti-authority authoriatians.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2020)

Mation said:


> Is there nothing on this thread about _things_ because of, you know, _things.._?


Pardon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2020)

I looked at Johnson’s wiki page and under children it says ‘at least 6’


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I looked at Johnson’s wiki page and under children it says ‘at least 6’


I was looking at Prince Andrew's wiki page, and under 'Children' it says 'None since Jeffrey's demise.'


----------



## Mation (Sep 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Pardon?


Nothing!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 13, 2020)

Mation said:


> Nothing!


Oh, you mean the thing where he did that thing? (Or didn't)


----------



## Mation (Sep 13, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Oh, you mean the thing where he did that thing? (Or didn't)


Perhaps. in a limited and specific way.


----------



## maomao (Sep 13, 2020)

I dont understand the whole injunction thing. Newspapers etc. are given lists of injunctions so they know what they're not allowed to talk about. How can that apply to bulletin boards etc?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2020)

Said before: we're on double secret probation


----------



## tim (Sep 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Pardon?



Above your pay grade, I'm afraid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2020)

tim said:


> Above your pay grade, I'm afraid.


pompous wanker


----------



## tim (Sep 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> pompous wanker


Never a truer word uttered in jest!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 13, 2020)

I w


tim said:


> Never a truer word uttered in jest!


I'm not sure it was uttered in jest


----------



## Supine (Sep 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> I dont understand the whole injunction thing. Newspapers etc. are given lists of injunctions so they know what they're not allowed to talk about. How can that apply to bulletin boards etc?



I've thought that before. If you aren't informed about it how can you be expected to comply.

Maybe Ed is sitting on a huge list of secret injunctions. He wouldn't admit it to us though!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 13, 2020)

Supine said:


> I've thought that before. If you aren't informed about it how can you be expected to comply.
> 
> Maybe Ed is sitting on a huge list of secret injunctions. He wouldn't admit it to us though!


There's probably a special injunctions thread in the secret mods forum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> There's probably a special injunctions thread in the secret mods forum.


It's not that special


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 13, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It's not that special


You're not a mod, how would you know what's in the secret forum? Hmm?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 13, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> You're not a mod, how would you know what's in the secret forum? Hmm?


You don't need to be a mod, you just need an invite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> You're not a mod, how would you know what's in the secret forum? Hmm?


* taps nose *


----------



## klang (Sep 13, 2020)

You can negotiate time-limited access to secret forums as an exchange for snitching.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 13, 2020)

They do it for snitching as well? I feel so stupid.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 13, 2020)

“Have you or anyone you know ever been a member of Urban75?”


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 13, 2020)

littleseb said:


> You can negotiate time-limited access to secret forums as an exchange for snitching.


In my case I sent editor a case of montepulciano, a wine he prizes above all others


----------



## MrSki (Sep 13, 2020)

I think the fiddler/fiddling story is now being reported in foreign press so worth having a look there.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

Xander has the hair line of a wrong'un...and here he is sneering at the baying masses...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Xander has the hair line of a wrong'un...and here he is sneering at the baying masses...
> 
> View attachment 230371


he looks like auric goldfinger with longer hair
but without goldfinger's wit, charm and intelligence


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> he looks like auric goldfinger with longer hair
> but without goldfinger's wit, charm and intelligence


Some wag on twatter just had it as..."imagine surviving Covid to be murdered by Ed Miliband"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok, have the Conservative party been reading Urban 75 posts?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ok, have the Conservative party been reading Urban 75 posts?



back in the poll tax the tories were on about people who break one law will likely break others. now they're on about well we'll break one law and we'll see how we go on from here


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ok, have the Conservative party been reading Urban 75 posts?



It is inevitable, isn't it, that every likely lad picked up by the police is now going to insist that the law is a political construct?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It is inevitable, isn't it, that every likely lad picked up by the police is now going to insist that the law is a political construct?


They might find, though, that the rear doors of a police van have a firm material basis.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2020)

Raheem said:


> They might find, though, that the rear doors of a police van have a firm material basis.


What I wouldn't give for Johnson to find out the same thing...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> What I wouldn't give for Johnson to find out the same thing...


Well the same philosophy could be applied to fridge doors I suppose, maybe that's what he was doing in there...


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Well the same philosophy could be applied to fridge doors I suppose, maybe that's what he was doing in there...


The sad thing is that fridge doors which couldn't be opened from the inside went out of use a very long time ago.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 14, 2020)

existentialist said:


> The sad thing is that fridge doors which couldn't be opened from the inside went out of use a very long time ago.


A great shame, in this instance.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 14, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> A great shame, in this instance.


Not really worth getting into how many dead kids would be an acceptable trade-off.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 14, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> A great shame, in this instance.


He's probably responsible for the deaths of more children than those old fridges were.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 230389


pissholes in the snow


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

Pole dancing?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 14, 2020)

is he not supposed to be thrown out of the chamber for that?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2020)

Raheem said:


> is he not supposed to be thrown out of the chamber for that?


There'd be none of the fuckers left in there; they're always tweeting during the boring bits.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 14, 2020)

He's probably texting someone "HELP!!!!  please tell me the section of the bill".
Except he isn't but I'd love to see a close up of his screen.

It is the crux of the problem.  His majority is so big, and the whips have enough shit on enough tory MPs that he really doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 14, 2020)

Getting his orders from Dom.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 14, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


>



He got absolutely served his arse on a plate by Miliband


----------



## MrSki (Sep 15, 2020)

Another clip of the battering for anyone who missed it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2020)

He’s looking very badgeresque these days


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s looking very badgeresque these days


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2020)

after a couple of tabs of acid


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2020)

He really did get handed his arse on a plate by Milliband. It was totes amazeballs.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 15, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> He really did get handed his arse on a plate by Milliband. It was totes amazeballs.


I loved it when Miliband wanted to give way so Johnson could explain the legislation. He refused because he couldn't


----------



## existentialist (Sep 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Another clip of the battering for anyone who missed it.



Oof. I'm slightly reminded of the excoriating dismantling of Margaret Thatcher by Geoffrey Howe, that got dismissed as "being savaged by a sheep". The fact is that Howe DID savage Thatcher, and to ultimately good effect. We can only hope this savaging achieves something similar. It won't turn the issue around, but it might at least start paving the way for Johnson's departure.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I loved it when Miliband wanted to give way so Johnson could explain the legislation. He refused because he couldn't


That was epic. I did enjoy that moment.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 15, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> That was epic. I did enjoy that moment.


"He's a details man."


----------



## Mezzer (Sep 15, 2020)

Predictably, The Express, Johnson's very own Fox News, are outraged: "Brexit WRECKERS: uprising grows against Boris' EU Masterplan: Tory rebels IN FULL" screams the headline.   Now that really is turning shit to gold.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2020)

Raheem said:


> "He's a details man."


I think I snorted out loud at that bit. Felt like Milliband should have got a standing ovation for it.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

Raheem said:


> "He's a details man."


You could feel the knwoing contempt and sarcasm practically dripping from his voice.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## existentialist (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



TBF, that was probably Johnson's best effort at "Yada, yada, yada, I CAN'T HEAR YOUUUUU". What he didn't realise was that that's exactly what it looked like.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


>




If Starmer carks it can we have him back?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> If Starmer carks it can we have him back?


NO 

We will have Corbyn back with Milly as a sidekick


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes totally - I'm assuming Corbyn wouldn't be allowed back though.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Oof. I'm slightly reminded of the excoriating dismantling of Margaret Thatcher by Geoffrey Howe, that got dismissed as "being savaged by a sheep". The fact is that Howe DID savage Thatcher, and to ultimately good effect. We can only hope this savaging achieves something similar. It won't turn the issue around, but it might at least start paving the way for Johnson's departure.



I can't see Johnson going yet.  The 2019 intake are too loyal and too wet behind the ears to make real trouble for him, and the ERG loons and fellow travellers probably want to make him carry the can for the Brexit shitshow before they dump him.  If things continue as they are he'll last into the New Year, although I wouldn't put money on his making it beyond the spring.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes totally - I'm assuming Corbyn wouldn't be allowed back though.


Fighting talk  


Roadkill said:


> I can't see Johnson going yet.


Is there a viable replacement?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I can't see Johnson going yet.  The 2019 intake are too loyal and too wet behind the ears to make real trouble for him, and the ERG loons and fellow travellers probably want to make him carry the can for the Brexit shitshow before they dump him.  If things continue as they are he'll last into the New Year, although I wouldn't put money on his making it beyond the spring.


I think it took a while for the Howe Effect to kick in, too. Delayed-action ovine savagery.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Is there a viable replacement?



Well, there can't be many people who are less fit for the job than him.  The problem is getting the Parliamentary party to agree on a successor.


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I can't see Johnson going yet.


January either cos of ‘ongoing corona effects’ or something we’re not meant to talk about.  Supposedly.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think it took a while for the Howe Effect to kick in, too. Delayed-action ovine savagery.



True, but he's looked shambolic, incompetent and out of his depth since the spring, and a lot of Tory MPs already think he's not up to the job.  I can't see this making very much difference tbh.  Not that watching him get a mauling from so emollient a figure as Ed Miliband isn't mighty entertaining, of course.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Well, there can't be many people who are less fit for the job than him.  The problem is getting the Parliamentary party to agree on a successor.


Gove? 
Patel? 
Raab? 
Hancock?
Williamson?
Shapps? 
Jenrick? 
Truss?


----------



## maomao (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> he's looked shambolic, incompetent and out of his depth since the spring


The spring of 1965 that is.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Gove?
> Patel?
> Raab?
> Hancock?
> ...



God, what a list.   I suspect all of them fancy their chances, but how much support each of them would have is the question.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> January either cos of ‘ongoing corona effects’ or something we’re not meant to talk about.  Supposedly.


That's part of the Madman Theory thing, though. The EU is supposed think Johnson doesn't need to care about consequences (possibly he doesn't care, but it's not really believable that no-one around him does).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Gove?
> Patel?
> Raab?
> Hancock?
> ...



Sunak, the bookies favourite at 5/2 atm


----------



## Raheem (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Gove?
> Patel?
> Raab?
> Hancock?
> ...


Cuthbert?
Dibble?
Grub?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> True, but he's looked shambolic, incompetent and out of his depth since the spring, and a lot of Tory MPs already think he's not up to the job.  I can't see this making very much difference tbh.  Not that watching him get a mauling from so emollient a figure as Ed Miliband isn't mighty entertaining, of course.


I think that we're looking at a "tipping point" situation here. My guess is that, whatever happens to depose him, it won't be obvious beforehand - or even during - that's what is happening. But when the end comes, it will be quite quick. The only problem then is what creature will ooze from the swamp of mediocrity that is the Tory Party to replace him: there certainly doesn't seem to be a Tory equivalent of Ed Milliband . Obviously, it'll be Gove, but he's nailed his colours to the same mast Johnson has, although he is admittedly very good at nailing his colours to different masts as it suits him to.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## andysays (Sep 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> January either cos of ‘ongoing corona effects’ or something we’re not meant to talk about.  Supposedly.


Meanwhile he's fiddling while the whole world burns...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



"Here I sit in my own vapour
Because some rotter's nicked the paper"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Sunak, the bookies favourite at 5/2 atm


Won't be worth a betting slip in three months


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ok, have the Conservative party been reading Urban 75 posts?



She is also very wrong, and William hague, pointed out why in no uncertain terms international law is vital, and he relied on it every day whilst he was foreign sec.
He also joined the list of former Tory leaders opposing the bill. As it now stands, every living former Tory leader except IDS have now opposed the bill


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Well, there can't be many people who are less fit for the job than him.  The problem is getting the Parliamentary party to agree on a successor.


There are in all the land only 363 people less fit for the job than Johnson. Sadly they comprise the parliamentary conservative party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> She is also very wrong, and William hague, pointed out why in no uncertain terms international law is vital, and he relied on it every day whilst he was foreign sec.
> He also joined the list of former Tory leaders opposing the bill. As it now stands, every living former Tory leader except IDS have now opposed the bill


Yeh but no one's thought to ask him what he thinks as they've all forgotten he was once leader


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think it took a while for the Howe Effect to kick in, too. Delayed-action ovine savagery.


It also took a leadership challenge - heseltine


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but no one's thought to ask him what he thinks as they've all forgotten he was once leader


Actually, true!
in fact, he made sure and shoved his oar in, _entirely_ unbidden, as early as he could


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> She is also very wrong, and William hague, pointed out why in no uncertain terms international law is vital, and he relied on it every day whilst he was foreign sec.
> He also joined the list of former Tory leaders opposing the bill. As it now stands, every living former Tory leader except IDS have now opposed the bill


She is quite right that it is widely ignored tho, depending on what’s convenient at the time.   Apartheid Israel’s daily breaches have virtually no consequences whatsoever.  

and who gives a fuck what ex Tory leaders say, they’re all dead in all but name.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> She is quite right that it is widely ignored tho, depending on what’s convenient at the time.   Apartheid Israel’s daily breaches have virtually no consequences whatsoever.


very true in the case of Israel (and the USA, and the PRC). I think the point is that the UK can't afford to simply trash international law, as we would be unable to then cite it in dealings with countries who do take it seriously (which happens to be every other EU nation).


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think that we're looking at a "tipping point" situation here. My guess is that, whatever happens to depose him, it won't be obvious beforehand - or even during - that's what is happening. But when the end comes, it will be quite quick. The only problem then is what creature will ooze from the swamp of mediocrity that is the Tory Party to replace him: there certainly doesn't seem to be a Tory equivalent of Ed Milliband . Obviously, it'll be Gove, but he's nailed his colours to the same mast Johnson has, although he is admittedly very good at nailing his colours to different masts as it suits him to.



Must admit, I don't agree this is a tipping point.  I think there's often a bit of a tendency to exaggerate embarrassing moments like this: the circus moves on quickly, and that's especially the case at the moment, with the twin crises of Covid and Brexit throwing up new headlines pretty much daily.  There were some who suggested that the revelation about pigs' heads would bring down Cameron, but that was forgotten soon enough, and that was in much calmer political times.



Pickman's model said:


> There are in all the land only 363 people less fit for the job than Johnson. Sadly they comprise the parliamentary conservative party.



That implies that BJ is the Tory MP best suited to be PM and I find that hard to believe, even though the pool of talent on the Tory benches isn't exactly the Mariana Trench!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Won't be worth a betting slip in three months


Seeing his voting record and 'financial history' he will fit right in #smarmycunt


----------



## Raheem (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Must admit, I don't agree this is a tipping point.  I think there's often a bit of a tendency to exaggerate embarrassing moments like this: the circus moves on quickly



Completely agree, but I also think the tipping-point often happens before the thing that people remember as the tipping-point. I think Johnson had already trapped himself in a no-win before yesterday, and he was a fish in a barrell for Milliband.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



He’s probably texting someone he shouldn’t. <violins scraping>


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> NO
> 
> We will have Corbyn back with Milly as a sidekick



Can we have these again please?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Can we have these again please?
> 
> View attachment 230455


That really is a weak signature


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2020)

Yep which makes it look like he thought them up all on his own.


----------



## killer b (Sep 15, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> There were some who suggested that the revelation about pigs' heads would bring down Cameron, but that was forgotten soon enough


I still laugh about that more or less daily tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yep which makes it look like he thought them up all on his own.


Moses managed to get 10 commandments


----------



## Raheem (Sep 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Moses managed to get 10 commandments


He also banned bacon sandwiches.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 15, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> It also took a leadership challenge - heseltine


The Stalking Horse...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> That really is a weak signature


He is a bit limp-wristed tbf


----------



## belboid (Sep 15, 2020)

existentialist said:


> The Stalking Horse...


That was Anthony Meyer


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

belboid said:


> That was Anthony Meyer


actually, now I remember it yes. Meyer did it to set up the challenge so that other, more serious rivals would come forward. No one seriously expected him to become leader.
Heseltine wanted the leadership, very badly indeed


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 15, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Completely agree, but I also think the tipping-point often happens before the thing that people remember as the tipping-point. I think Johnson had already trapped himself in a no-win before yesterday, and he was a fish in a barrell for Milliband.



Couldn't agree more that through his own dishonesty and incompetence he'd backed himself into a corner he can't get out of without looking very silly, but I'm far from convinced yesterday is much - if any - more than just another in the seemingly endless parade of public fuck-ups that don't seem to change anything.  He did carry the bill easily, after all, Mili-mauling or no.  Next week's rebellion could be more significant, if it happens.



killer b said:


> I still laugh about that more or less daily tbf



Really?  I prefer not to think about ham-face with his pork sword in the mouth of a dead pig.


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 15, 2020)

It's almost as though being angry on virtual platforms such as twitter and in public fora such as the House of Commons...._doesn't achieve anything_


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2020)

steeplejack said:


> It's almost as though being angry on virtual platforms such as twitter and in public fora such as the House of Commons...._doesn't achieve anything_


no one would be here if it did achieve something


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 15, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yep which makes it look like he thought them up all on his own.


It was all Torsten Bell’s work if I recall.


I was at the count that election night, a helicopter outside ready to fly Ed down to that London and special branch everywhere.
The look on his face when he realised he wouldn’t be PM was a picture. Mrs S remarked she has never seen such a look of relief.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 15, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Gove?
> Patel?
> Raab?
> Hancock?
> ...


You missed the obvious choice who should be at the top of your list, clue....he likes to stimulate.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 15, 2020)

So he is facing Angela Rayner at tomorrow's PMQs. Interesting to see how that will go.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 15, 2020)

MrSki said:


> So he is facing Angela Rayner at tomorrow's PMQs. Interesting to see how that will go.


I wouldn't put it past him to use Starmer's self-isolating absence as his chance to bottle out and put Raab in instead, 'so it's deputy to deputy'.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 15, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I wouldn't put it past him to use Starmer's self-isolating absence as his chance to bottle out and put Raab in instead, 'so it's deputy to deputy'.


Yeah you are probably right.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2020)

Another great tweet that sums him up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 16, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I wouldn't put it past him to use Starmer's self-isolating absence as his chance to bottle out and put Raab in instead, 'so it's deputy to deputy'.


And raab will appear competent in comparison to his boss


----------



## ska invita (Sep 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> no one would be here if it did achieve something


I would  😬


----------



## steveseagull (Sep 16, 2020)

Raab is in the United States. It is Rayner vs Johnson


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2020)

He is also answering questions in committee this afternoon. A busy day for the part-time PM.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He is also answering questions in committee this afternoon. A busy day for the part-time PM.


Busy day for the Tory coke dealer


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And raab will appear competent in comparison to his boss


Not difficult, to be fair.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


> He is also answering questions in committee this afternoon.


that'll be a first then


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2020)

Bold opening from Rayner saying that Starmer was able to work from home, given that she's saying that while standing in to do his work.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Bit unfair. Whatever else Johnson is, he's no Nazi. Nor is he a master orator. he's just an overprivileged chancer and schemer who is now, as a result of that, hopelessly out of his depth


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bold opening from Rayner saying that Starmer was able to work from home, given that she's saying that while standing in to do his work.


very clever to use that to lead into care home wages


----------



## MrSki (Sep 16, 2020)

Rayner did well & made cuntchops squirm.


----------



## oryx (Sep 16, 2020)

Both Angela Rayner and Ed Milliband have a bit more fire in their performance than Starmer!


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 16, 2020)

oryx said:


> Both Angela Rayner and Ed Milliband have a bit more fire in their performance than Starmer!


Not a difficult task.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

oryx said:


> Both Angela Rayner and Ed Milliband have a bit more fire in their performance than Starmer!


Sure, but to be fair to Starmer, he pinst Johnson down more. 'Fire' isn't really his style.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 16, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Bit unfair. Whatever else Johnson is, he's no Nazi. Nor is he a master oratoer. he's just an overprivileged chancer and schemer who is now, as a result of that, hopelessly out of his depth



This is true.  The Germans don't tend to throw comparisons with the Nazis around lightly, though, and the fact they're doing so now is probably a sign of how badly the idiot has shat the bed so far as a lot of Europeans are concerned.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> This is true.  The Germans don't tend to throw comparisons with the Nazis around lightly, though, and the fact they're doing so now is probably a sign of how badly the idiot has shat the bed so far as a lot of Europeans are concerned.


Yes, that's a good point.


----------



## vanya (Sep 16, 2020)

In hindsight Angela Rayner should have been the left candidate in the leadership contest. I supported RLB - however Rayner probably would’ve won, we wouldn’t be shifting massively to the right, RLB would probably be shadow chancellor and maybe Corbyn would be on the frontbench.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

vanya said:


> In hindsight Angela Rayner should have been the left candidate in the leadership contest. I supported RLB - however Rayner probably would’ve won, we wouldn’t be shifting massively to the right, RLB would probably be shadow chancellor and maybe Corbyn would be on the frontbench.


Hmmm...rayner's soft left, at best. So really is Starmer, if his leadership election platform is any guide.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Bit unfair. Whatever else Johnson is, he's no Nazi. Nor is he a master orator. he's just an overprivileged chancer and schemer who is now, as a result of that, hopelessly out of his depth



Bit like the actual Nazis then.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Bit like the actual Nazis then.


Not really, because they had a plethora of comprehensively worked-out plans for their evil deerds. Johnson just makes it up as they go along


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Not really, because they had a plethora of comprehensively worked-out plans for their evil deerds. Johnson just makes it up as they go along



I’m sure that Dom has a plan but corona has laid an absolutely massive shit on it, so its quite funny watching them stick to the brexit script.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I sure that Dom has a plan but corona has laid an absolutely massive shit on its quite funny watching them stick to the brexit script.


Yep, there's definitely laffs, there, albeit black ones


----------



## philosophical (Sep 17, 2020)

For somebody doing it for the first time, with not much preparation and lead up opportunity, I thought Rayner did a good job at PMQ's.
She actually might have achieved something by mentioning the childbirth situation and Coronavirus.
Boris Johnson remains an utter verminous world class cunt, and a huge part of me wishes Rayner had smashed his teeth out with the Mace.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 18, 2020)

Well Murdoch has turned on him so his days are numbered.


----------



## agricola (Sep 18, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Well Murdoch has turned on him so his days are numbered.




Pob's fingerprints are all over this week's media grid; they were even talking about the size of his wang earlier in the week (when serializing the Swire diaries).


----------



## Sunray (Sep 18, 2020)

I like this thread exists!
The spectator has rounded on BoJo, words like a razor, and I quote

"Oliver Hardy has left the stage, replaced by Oliver Cromwell"

Ooooo, who's taking bets on how long he has left?


----------



## SlideshowBob (Sep 18, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I like this thread exists!
> The spectator has rounded on BoJo, words like a razor, and I quote
> 
> "Oliver Hardy has left the stage, replaced by Oliver Cromwell"
> ...



He'll probably survive a lot longer than you'd expect. Theresa May was basically a lame duck from 2017 onwards and lasted for two years more. And she didn't even have a rabid group of supporters behind her like Boris does his Brexiteers.

In some ways it'll suit the Tories for Boris to remain in power: ideological failings can be blamed on his own personal incompetence.

They'll only become concerned to the point of booting him out once Labour are consistently beating the Tories in the polls, and right now it looks like that could still be a fair way off.


----------



## agricola (Sep 18, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I like this thread exists!
> The spectator has rounded on BoJo, words like a razor, and I quote
> 
> "Oliver Hardy has left the stage, replaced by Oliver Cromwell"
> ...



as critiques go that from the Spectator really isn't a very good one


----------



## Sunray (Sep 18, 2020)

SlideshowBob said:


> He'll probably survive a lot longer than you'd expect. Theresa May was basically a lame duck from 2017 onwards and lasted for two years more. And she didn't even have a rabid group of supporters behind her like Boris does his Brexiteers.
> 
> In some ways it'll suit the Tories for Boris to remain in power: ideological failings can be blamed on his own personal incompetence.
> 
> They'll only become concerned to the point of booting him out once Labour are consistently beating the Tories in the polls, and right now it looks like that could still be a fair way off.



I agree, but they will look at their huge majority and see another covid surge and think if we manage this better now, we can win next time easy.  Easy to change now.  Harder nearer elections.
Whats so puzzling about Trump, all he had to do was to handle Covid-19 a bit better now and he's got a second term (arg!).


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2020)

agricola said:


> as critiques go that from the Spectator really isn't a very good one



true, the Spectator presumably views Oliver Cromwell as one up from Churchill


----------



## Sunray (Sep 18, 2020)

agricola said:


> as critiques go that from the Spectator really isn't a very good one


Critique?   I like it because its the right wing press rounding on their 'cuddly darling' they fawned over for so long. All burn in hell as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SlideshowBob (Sep 18, 2020)

Sunray said:


> I agree, but they will look at their huge majority and see another covid surge and think if we manage this better now, we can win next time easy.  Easy to change now.  Harder nearer elections.
> Whats so puzzling about Trump, all he had to do was to handle Covid-19 a bit better now and he's got a second term (arg!).



They might - but the problem is plenty within the Tory Party do genuinely back Boris and see him as the best option to lead the country. For as long as he's got a realistic chance of winning an election they're unlikely to try and risk pushing him out since it could jeopardise their own hopes for advancement in the future.

With Trump - the problem is that tackling Covid-19 effectively would've involved him being willing to listen to scientists, while also being willing to temporarily damage economic growth for the good of public health. Both approaches would contradict everything he is and everything he believes in as a politician. Which is grimly ironic since he's likely contributed to his own downfall.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2020)

still don't believe bojo ever meant to do a full Parliament season


it was more about becoming PM rather than the job

look at the time he has spent before this preforming like a political leader and not dicking about with his much younger G/f

the useless daft twat can now claim he has to leave due to the new baby and covids after effects and continue his media career sniping from the side lines

whilst proclaiming if it was not for his Honorable service and noble  sacrifice he could of lead the country to a better future


----------



## Maltin (Sep 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Well Murdoch has turned on him so his days are numbered.



I thought the whole point of Cummings being in charge is that they want inexperienced lightweights who are loyal and do what they want? I believe The Sun is still showing support for Johnson so don’t think that the Murdoch press are turning against him.


----------



## agricola (Sep 19, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Critique?   I like it because its the right wing press rounding on their 'cuddly darling' they fawned over for so long. All burn in hell as far as I'm concerned.



It isn't really rounding on him though, is it?  They said he'd gone from Oliver Hardy to Oliver Cromwell, not from Oliver Hardy to Jamie Oliver.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


>




that wasn't all that recent  (although of course somewhere could have re-run the cartoon) - posted by (er...) you on this here thread in december


----------



## SlideshowBob (Sep 19, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> still don't believe bojo ever meant to do a full Parliament season
> 
> 
> it was more about becoming PM rather than the job
> ...



I think he liked the idea of holding power and being able to force through Brexit while garnering more and more support from the right, but Covid has largely thwarted those ambitions by forcing him to instead focus on a major public health over which he has no actual personal control. It's the antithesis of how he'd have wanted his time as PM to go.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2020)

which is why i'm starting to think he is losing interested

he was going to be the man who gave the country back its freedom

not the guy who killed your Nan to  quote Hancock


----------



## MrSki (Sep 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that wasn't all that recent  (although of course somewhere could have re-run the cartoon) - posted by (er...) you on this here thread in december


----------



## MrSki (Sep 19, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that wasn't all that recent  (although of course somewhere could have re-run the cartoon) - posted by (er...) you on this here thread in december


I thought I had seen it somewhere.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 19, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Well Murdoch has turned on him so his days are numbered.



That's a hell of a shoeing, this early on in his premiership, considering the Tory press have long been his personal fanclub. It took May 18 months, _and_ a massively fucked up GE campaign, before they turned on her. Even poor old John Major got 2 years grace


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> That's a hell of a shoeing, this early on in his premiership, considering the Tory press have long been his personal fanclub. It took May 18 months, _and_ a massively fucked up GE campaign, before they turned on her. Even poor old John Major got 2 years grace



Yes, and what it says is correct.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 19, 2020)

agricola said:


> as critiques go that from the Spectator really isn't a very good one


Interestingly enough, even Toby Young put the boot in, in the same organ.
Having said that, even Tories think Young is a bit of a plonker, so it won't have much effect


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Interestingly enough, even Toby Young put the boot in, in the same organ.
> Having said that, even Tories think Young is a bit of a plonker, so it won't have much effect



Toby hinting that wasting money on keep pensioners alive is pointless

kind of undermines the Tory baseline of voters


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Toby hinting that wasting money on keep pensioners alive is pointless
> 
> kind of undermines the Tory baseline of voters


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2020)

what was the edit incorrect?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes, and what it says is correct.


Totally correct. He saw how inrternal unrest fucked his 2 immeidate predecessors, and he was desperate to avoid that above all.
Plus, a) like his buddy Trump he handles criticism as well as a hormonal teenager, and b) his huge ego means he has to be the star of the show. No room for other 'big beasts'.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 19, 2020)

FT hacks entry in this weeks caption contest


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 19, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> That's a hell of a shoeing, this early on in his premiership, considering the Tory press have long been his personal fanclub. It took May 18 months, _and_ a massively fucked up GE campaign, before they turned on her. Even poor old John Major got 2 years grace



Murdoch’s never been 100% on board as their man was Gove, the Telegraph is Johnson’s cock gobbler. Always been fairly strong rivalry between those camps.  Of course Murdoch would have his back during an election, and strongly wants to put the boot in the EU with him as a means to achieving that, but beyond that there’s less enthusiasm.

Interesting seeing how harsh The Star is being, perhaps a sign that the new owners (Mirror group) have shifted the editorial line significantly. The Express (same owners) are still uncritical to the point of appearing like satire. Neither will be sincere, just aiming for a certain readership.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 19, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> which is why i'm starting to think he is losing interested
> 
> he was going to be the man who gave the country back its freedom
> 
> not the guy who killed your Nan to  quote Hancock



Just waiting for the Sun front page headline. "Boris killed my Granny". Game over.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2020)

This elicited a tear 









						Boris Johnson’s friends believe he is struggling to afford a nanny
					

Salary fell when he became prime minister




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Mr Johnson was also said to be financially supporting, to differing degrees, four of his six children.
> 
> As a highly paid columnist for the Daily Telegraph newspaper, speaker and backbench Tory MP,  Mr Johson was reported to earn more than £350,000 a year.
> 
> His new salary of around £150,000 is a significant cut to do the job he has dreamed of since he was a child.


----------



## agricola (Sep 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> This elicited a tear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



disgusting article that - we need all our scanning electron microscopes to deal with the pandemic, not seek out tiny violins


----------



## pesh (Sep 19, 2020)

sounds like he could do with a few weeks of clapping.


----------



## maomao (Sep 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> This elicited a tear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they weren't allowed to say how many kids he's got?


----------



## SlideshowBob (Sep 19, 2020)

agricola said:


> disgusting article that - we need all our scanning electron microscopes to deal with the pandemic, not seek out tiny violins



Boris might actually perk up a bit of people get the violin's out...


----------



## Spandex (Sep 19, 2020)

SlideshowBob said:


> Boris might actually perk up a bit of people get the violin's out...


[Gets out violin case for Boris]


----------



## gosub (Sep 19, 2020)

agricola said:


> disgusting article that - we need all our scanning electron microscopes to deal with the pandemic, not seek out tiny violins


Having got us where we are and just found out paddles are expensive. 150k a year - some people won't get out of a fridge for that sort of money


----------



## belboid (Sep 19, 2020)

agricola said:


> disgusting article that - we need all our scanning electron microscopes to deal with the pandemic, not seek out tiny violins


I wonder if he knows anyone who could play one for him


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## BCBlues (Sep 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> This elicited a tear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He could share Rees-Moggs nanny. Surely he can change his own underpants now he is 51.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

maomao said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to say how many kids he's got?


It says ‘at least 6’ on Wiki


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2020)

maomao said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to say how many kids he's got?


11, I am told.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2020)

Looks like the boil is about to burst.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

testing his eyesight you think?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Looks like the boil is about to burst.



His russian friend can join him for skiing in South Georgia 

I say skiing but what I really mean is being thrown off a mountain


----------



## SlideshowBob (Sep 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> testing his eyesight you think?



Tried to drive to Barnard Castle but his eyesight ended up being so shit he drove to Italy instead. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2020)

Gathering pace.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 20, 2020)

The stench is getting stronger. Dirty money, bagmen and corruption. Allegedly.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2020)

Coincides with the dodgy Zoom connection.


----------



## Smangus (Sep 20, 2020)

Has he now got a new nannyski by any chance? How did he afford it I wonder?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 20, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Gathering pace.



I* really hope some very tenacious jornoes do some very serrious digging there


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2020)

I see Lebedev "is accompanied by a wolfdog named Boris", perhaps that's who was there over the weekend


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2020)

The non-denial denial of this Perugia story is a bit mad, given how easily it could be proved.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2020)

I know it's stupid, especially at this point, to expect the man to exercise some judgement, but just... _why_? Like, read the room, mate, it's just really not the time, you daft pillock.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 21, 2020)

Well we all know what a ballshitter Boris is. I can well see him saying "I'm having a weekend away" and no other detail. Bet he's just sorting out some other income to bolster his pm salary.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 21, 2020)

Guardian has picked up on it No 10 denies reports Boris Johnson went on secret Italy trip | Boris Johnson | The Guardian


----------



## Spandex (Sep 21, 2020)

REVEALED: Exclusive leaked footage of Johnson being briefed on how to respond to the allegations of a secret trip to Italy:


----------



## existentialist (Sep 21, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> Guardian has picked up on it No 10 denies reports Boris Johnson went on secret Italy trip | Boris Johnson | The Guardian


Did he go to check his eyesight?


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 21, 2020)

agricola said:


> The non-denial denial of this Perugia story is a bit mad, given how easily it could be proved.


Oh god I hope John Sweeney's sources/colleagues are going to furnish more evidence


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2020)

Pisston:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2020)

Perugia on September 11 has a nice ring to it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Perugia on September 11 has a nice ring to it


grytviken on sept 22 has a nicer one


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 21, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Did he go to check his eyesight?


Eyesight, penis, money?

To the tune of keys, phone, wallet.


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> Eyesight, penis, money?
> 
> To the tune of keys, phone, wallet.



that's actually the what3words code for 10 Downing Street*

*not really


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)

agricola said:


> that's actually the what3words code for 10 Downing Street*
> 
> *not really


it's not far off


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 21, 2020)

wtfftw said:


> Eyesight, penis, money?
> 
> To the tune of keys, phone, wallet.


Or "Person, woman, man, camera, TV".


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2020)

he been busy - why do you all begrudge him a day or two R&R ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Sep 21, 2020)

This whole thing is bizarre - the cover story that he was baptising his child at Westminster Cathedral fed through client journo Peston, the strange denials, the nudge nudge about BJ’s new “Russian girlfriend “, Lebedevs recent gong/enoblement, the dead cat elements, Whitty and Vallance alone this am, the Gove/Murdoch cabal grinding axes in the shadows.... court gossip meets Game of Thrones meets le Carre.... whilst all the C19 graphs curve upwards.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2020)

Blimey


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2020)

perhaps he's had enough and is trying to emigrate


----------



## Sue (Sep 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> perhaps he's had enough and is trying to emigrate


I know just the man to help. (Pickman's model?)


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Sep 21, 2020)

Speculation, but if the Perugia visit story is false, (I.e unless both Downing St and Westminster Cathedral are lying), it would be a good way of directing attention to all Johnson’s other visits to Lebedev and their ongoing friendship/relationship, by “persons unknown”.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2020)

I <<heard>> that Epstein's actually still alive (have YOU seen his body? and how better to avoid justice than to pretend he was killed???) and hid out on Lebedev's island. THAT's why Johnson visited his secret Russian girlfriend, why else would he go there? #Ranon


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I <<heard>> that Epstein's actually still alive (have YOU seen his body? and how better to avoid justice than to pretend he was killed???) and hid out on Lebedev's island. THAT's why Johnson visited his secret Russian girlfriend, why else would he go there? #Ranon


What happened was Epstein was surgically altered to look like the fake Paul McCartney and the fake pm was killed in Epstein's place.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Sep 21, 2020)

Fun fact: Carrie Symonds’ dad was a co-founder of the Independent in 1986 and her mother a lawyer for the paper. The current owner of the (online only now) version of the Independent is one E. Lebedev......


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Fun fact: Carrie Symonds’ dad was a co-founder of the Independent in 1986 and her mother a lawyer for the paper. The current owner of the (online only now) version of the Independent is one E. Lebedev......


And in the auld days Alex was in the indie before moving to the torygraph


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2020)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Fun fact: Carrie Symonds’ dad was a co-founder of the Independent in 1986 and her mother a lawyer for the paper. The current owner of the (online only now) version of the Independent is one E. Lebedev......


Another fun fact is that the only 'quality' daily Johnson hasn't been sacked from is the independent


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Another fun fact is that the only 'quality' daily Johnson hasn't been sacked from is the independent



He hasn't been sacked for the Telegraph, has he? He was their star columnist for many a year, in between his various attempts at politics.

And as far as I know he's never been near the Graun, not the FT.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2020)

Bristol.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Sep 21, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


trying to be very, very fair here; he could turn out a readable op-ed column, by Tory journoes (low-ish) atandards.
Apart from that, right on every point. in fact, 'shit' should be changed to 'shit and utterly venal'.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> trying to be very, very fair here; he could turn out a readable op-ed column, by Tory journoes (low-ish) atandards.



True - still shit though


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> True - still shit though


Yep!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 231298


She's saying she's carrying his 12th child


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2020)

This clattering buffoon
This philandering honey monster
This coked up clown
This yawning welly top of an arsehole


----------



## magneze (Sep 22, 2020)

Look at the eyes. He knew it was bollocks even then.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 22, 2020)

It's really hard for me to be even slightly objective about this cunt. It's visceral with me. He encapsulates every pig-headed, rugger bugger public school bluffer that plagued my schooldays. I get particularly triggered by his obvious nostalgia for empire, that empty self-confidence of racial and national superiority. 

Wanker. Cunty-cunt wanker shit-headed Latin-quipping arsehole.

He has also perpetrated the biggest pile of self-serving bullshit on the British people of any politician I can think of, and that's against some exemplary competition from both parties.

Can't we do a deal and swap him for Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe? Evin prison would be a doddle for him, I'm sure.

(sorry, shit work day, thought this might be therapeutic. Don't think it has been)


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2020)

May or may not have been therapeutic  100% accurate though


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's really hard for me to be even slightly objective about this cunt. It's visceral with me. He encapsulates every pig-headed, rugger bugger public school bluffer that plagued my schooldays. I get particularly triggered by his obvious nostalgia for empire, that empty self-confidence of racial and national superiority.
> 
> Wanker. Cunty-cunt wanker shit-headed Latin-quipping arsehole.
> 
> ...


Cathartic maybe


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This clattering buffoon
> This philandering honey monster
> This coked up clown
> This yawning welly top of an arsehole



The cunt cursed it in January


----------



## andysays (Sep 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 231298


He's fucked things up so bad there won't be any pantos this year...

...there may not even be any Christmas.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2020)

Fucking tories stealing our Christmas


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's really hard for me to be even slightly objective about this cunt. It's visceral with me. He encapsulates every pig-headed, rugger bugger public school bluffer that plagued my schooldays. I get particularly triggered by his obvious nostalgia for empire, that empty self-confidence of racial and national superiority.
> 
> Wanker. Cunty-cunt wanker shit-headed Latin-quipping arsehole.
> 
> ...



all fair comments


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Fucking tories stealing our Christmas



Hey its all normal for Boris

if he had to spend christmas with his children it would be weird


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2020)

bits of him could be shared between the different children


----------



## vanya (Sep 22, 2020)

Do I detect a lack of appreciation for our Glorious Leader?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

vanya said:


> Do I detect a lack of appreciation for our Gory-arsed Leader?


ffy


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

its all your fault for spreading it after we told you to go to work and school


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2020)

vanya said:


> Do I detect a lack of appreciation for our Glorious Leader?


Our Disgraced Prime Minister?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

kinda telling he is not mentioning a vaccine


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

but not Dominic


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 22, 2020)

Dear God what a disengenuous fuck he is. Trying to play down the crap that they did at the start of the pandemic.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

We told you to go for a  test


damn you for going for test and exposing our system


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

now get back to work plebs


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

better by spring vaccine

and mass testing in minutes


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 22, 2020)

Testing- that's the hope, that's the dream


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

he going to quit after we crash out of europe


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2020)

yep next person coming in will be able to say nothing to do with us "Under new management" - ah I've seen that somewhere else.


----------



## maomao (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm glad I got lumbered with putting the kids to bed tonight. Sounds like it's saved my telly a kicking. Cunt.


----------



## Sue (Sep 22, 2020)

Did I miss anything? I mean, anything of _interest_?


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2020)

We told you to go back to work, get into Pret and stuff your faces, send your sprogs back to school to share germs, go and out eat masses for little money. We'll keep saying we cos we're blaming you for this.

And now Bozo is "spiritually reluctant"??!?


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2020)

I mean who wrote his speech. Were they on a bet to see how many ways they could wind us up?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 22, 2020)

_Never in our history have we stood before a challenge such as this. So pubs are going to shut an hour early. I know it will be hard, but if we all stand together, I think that should do it._


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Our Disgraced Prime Minister?


Future penguin shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I mean who wrote his speech. Were they on a bet to see how many ways they could wind us up?


It was pisspoor eg the bit where he says we have to work together to get through the winter together.

He'd have done more to persuade if he said he'd top himself if we suppressed the virus


----------



## Numbers (Sep 22, 2020)

Badgers Pickman's model I might get a t-shirt made up with those 2 lines.

With each line underlined by a line of coke.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

*raises eyebrow

pics or gtfo


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Raheem said:


> _Never in our history have we stood before a challenge such as this. So pubs are going to shut an hour early. I know it will be hard, but if we all stand together, I think that should do it._


If he wants social distance he can go to grytviken now


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2020)

'In a change to the scheduled programme,' BBC1 now showing an unexpected episode of Would I Lie To You?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Nine Bob Note said:


> 'In a change to the scheduled programme,' BBC1 now showing an unexpected episode of Would I Lie To You?


If it's got the pm on it's 'i would lie to you'


----------



## Numbers (Sep 22, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> *raises eyebrow
> 
> pics or gtfo


Not sure who/where/how one can do such a thing/design but a go I shall give it.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Not sure who/where/how one can do such a thing/design but a go I shall give it.


I think you can design your own on Redbubble


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2020)

i missed this as i was having a nap. nothing new from the foundering shitbag then


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 22, 2020)

Missed it, was reading batman stories to my kids. Did I miss any actual policy/news/lockdown, or was it just waffle?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2020)

He slipped in a bit about the army backing up the police if necessary


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Missed it, was reading batman stories to my kids. Did I miss any actual policy/news/lockdown, or was it just waffle?



waffle and nothing matt hancock has done is his fault

its yours for going back to school, uni and work after we told you

also if you went on holiday damn you for needing to be tested after returning

if we close the pubs at 10 pm its my battle of Britannia moment

snitch in time saves nine

Basic Boris Waffle


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 22, 2020)

Christ, we're fucked, aren't we?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Christ, we're fucked, aren't we?


utterly


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Christ, we're fucked, aren't we?


Yes. For some considerable time now.


----------



## bimble (Sep 22, 2020)

‘Spiritually reluctant’ is great, I’ll be using that to explain not doing stuff that I don’t want to do. I’m spiritually reluctant to clean the toilet.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 22, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Christ, we're fucked, aren't we?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Yes. For some considerable time now.


And not in a good way either


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And not in a good way either


Stiff upper lip eh?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2020)

bimble said:


> ‘Spiritually reluctant’ is great,



Sounds like brewers droop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Stiff upper lip eh?


Lie back and try not to think of england


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2020)

Edited cos of source.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 22, 2020)

andysays said:


> He's fucked things up so bad there won't be any pantos this year...
> 
> ...there may not even be any Christmas.



...

Fuck now I like Boris.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> ...
> 
> Fuck now I like Boris.


It'll be always winter but never Christmas


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2020)

The round up of the year programmes are going to be great this year aren't they! It'll just be a montage of Johnson fuck ups.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2020)

Mogden said:


> The round up of the year programmes are going to be great this year aren't they! It'll just be a montage of Johnson fuck ups.


Led by Donkeys did a good one for the beginning of Covid-19. ETA up to early May.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2020)

Here it is. Well worth the 9 minutes.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It'll be always winter but never Christmas



I put the first xmas stock out at work in August FYI


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here it is. Well worth the 9 minutes.




Damning - would also have like to have seen 5th March with him saying we should "take it on the chin"


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Here it is. Well worth the 9 minutes.



It's like a bad Hollywood movie when you think the plot is too far fetched isn't it. Well summarised though.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 22, 2020)

For contrast we could do with a Boris interview, preferably one in his youth, that talks about his ambition to be PM and what he hopes to achieve for the Great British public.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 22, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Damning - would also have like to have seen 5th March with him saying we should "take it on the chin"



Bit late after 29th Feb


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2020)

vanya said:


> Do I detect a lack of appreciation for our Glorious Leader?




Having nearly been killed by Covid19 he is clearly a wiser but no less incompetent man


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2020)

tim said:


> Having nearly been killed by Covid19 he is clearly a wiser but no less incompetent man


He was not nearly killed by it. He needed a bit of oxygen. Not on a ventilator or an induced coma.
His policies have led to countless deaths. If he had any sense of duty he would step down.
Herd immunity?
Take it on the chin?
He has got blood on his hands.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 22, 2020)

if he really had it and wasn't hiding in a fridge...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if he really had it and wasn't hiding in a fridge...


Or drying out.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 22, 2020)

Something that was missed in the video is that the first Cobra meeting Johnson did attend, on 2 March was an "emergency" meeting which was supposed to happen on 27 February, but was postponed because Johnson had made plans to celebrate his engagement over the intervening weekend.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2020)

Bloody good summary though that the Inquiry will ignore when it gives the government a resounding thumbs up


----------



## MrSki (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 23, 2020)

Daily Star continuing its support for cuntchops.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 23, 2020)

Good confidential masterplan


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2020)

strangely satisfying


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 23, 2020)

ska invita said:


> strangely satisfying


Ooh do we all get a go?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Part 2 (Sep 23, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Ooh do we all get a go?



It used to be possible here (although it doesn't work for me now)... Boris Johnson: give the blithering buffoon a well deserved slap!


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2020)

I must admit, I am baffled by how Johnson continues to be so monumentally shit at PMQs.
OK, I get that a skilled, experienced and very able barrister has a huge natural advantage over a hack journo who has wiunged it all the way to becoming PM, but even so....ever since he stood for Tory leader as overwhelming favourite to win, he knew these sessions were coming his way. He's had over a year's practice at them now, and he has a whole flotilla of advisers and civil servants to prepare him for them. And it really shouldn't be _that_ hard ro anticipate what questions Sir Quiff might ask. It's not as if there aren't obvious contenders.
Today wasn't his worst ever, but he was still truly dreadful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I must admit, I am baffled by how Johnson continues to be so monumentally shit at PMQs.
> OK, I get that a skilled, experienced and very able barrister has a huge natural advantage over a hack journo who has wiunged it all the way to becoming PM, but even so....ever since he stood for Tory leader as overwhelming favourite to win, he knew these sessions were coming his way. He's had over a year's practice at them now, and he has a whole flotilla of advisers and civil servants to prepare him for them. And it really shouldn't be _that_ hard ro anticipate what questions Sir Quiff might ask. It's not as if there aren't obvious contenders.
> Today wasn't his worst ever, but he was still truly dreadful.


He may have gone to Eton and Oxford and been mayor of London but that doesn't mean he can't be a thick as pigshit ignorant yahoo with all the charm of a dog shit in your bed


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> He may have gone to Eton and Oxford and been mayor of London but that doesn't mean he can't be a thick as pigshit ignorant yahoo with all the charm of a dog shit in your bed


All true!
The thing is, I've met him - on several occasions, albeit a long time ago. I instnctively knew that one shoulod never, ever trust him, but It was clear that there was a brain whirring away in there - in fact, that's precisely why he has this upper class twit persona, as camouflage for that. And he has knowledge and 'culture' of the sort that you expensively buy in.  
I think the reason why he is so dreadful at PMQs is that he believes such humdrum, mundane things as doing your preparation and mastering ylur briefs is beneath him, it's for lesser beings (he has a _huge_ ego). And also because this is a man who became PM at 54, but who had winged it in every single other job he had, for the previous 33 years, relying on improvisation, bluster, charm and cheap gags (and a certain way with words), and often outright lies, to get wherever and whatever he wanted. It's too late for him to change that now.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> all the charm of a dog shit in your bed


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> His russian friend can join him for skiing in South Georgia
> 
> I say skiing but what I really mean is being thrown off a mountain


Have the pair of them build a tower on the peak, on the pretence that they're going to be allowed to live there, then defenestrate the pair of dick-drips.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> Well we all know what a ballshitter Boris is. I can well see him saying "I'm having my end away" and no other detail. Bet he's just sorting out some other income to bolster his pm salary.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> perhaps he's had enough and is trying to emigrate



Come Jan 1st, he'll have made that more difficult for himself, the fuckwit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2020)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's really hard for me to be even slightly objective about this cunt. It's visceral with me. He encapsulates every pig-headed, rugger bugger public school bluffer that plagued my schooldays. I get particularly triggered by his obvious nostalgia for empire, that empty self-confidence of racial and national superiority.
> 
> Wanker. Cunty-cunt wanker shit-headed Latin-quipping arsehole.
> 
> ...



Probably less sodomy in an Iranian prison, than at Eton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Christ, we're fucked, aren't we?



Like a new boy at Eton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Or drying out.



It was the old "off to a Swiss clinic to have some liver stem cells injected" treatment.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 23, 2020)

I was reading elsewhere that his girlfriend has left him, because he's shagging a female violinist. I can't find a reliable source to back this up.

What say you?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 23, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I was reading elsewhere that his girlfriend has left him, because he's shagging a female violinist. I can't find a reliable source to back this up.
> 
> What say you?



The rumours are numerous and varied but currently unofficial due to various injunctions I believe.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 23, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I was reading elsewhere that his girlfriend has left him, because he's shagging a female violinist. I can't find a reliable source to back this up.
> 
> What say you?


Unlikely. She'll be a single mum, without any other notable source of income, trying to screw alimony out of someone with massively shitty previous in that regard, and the entire Tory establishment gunning for her.
Tories tend to know which side their bread's buttered


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

Over 200 complaints   









						Matt Lucas’s Boris Johnson impression on Bake Off draws more than 200 complaints
					

Sketch saw Lucas wear a blond wig and bumbling his way through a baking-themed press conference




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

woke culture snowflakes


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Over 200 complaints
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ffs


----------



## dessiato (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Over 200 complaints
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked  "Stay alert, protect cake, save loaves” was written on the podium."


----------



## dessiato (Sep 24, 2020)

How accurate the first part is the second remains true


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

looked and figures range from 7000 to 16000 but they're from daily mirror/mail/sun so i'm not looking at the actual articles. I can well believe it though. Home fit for heroes.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Unlikely. She'll be a single mum, without any other notable source of income, trying to screw alimony out of someone with massively shitty previous in that regard, and the entire Tory establishment gunning for her.
> Tories tend to know which side their bread's buttered


She is on holiday at a £600 a night hotel in lake Como with Wilfred & a few mates.

ETA






Deleted tweet with link to mail.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

but but but ... where's the money for the nanny we heard he couldn't afford?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Unlikely. She'll be a single mum, without any other notable source of income, trying to screw alimony out of someone with massively shitty previous in that regard, and the entire Tory establishment gunning for her.
> Tories tend to know which side their bread's buttered


Alimony for divorced women in the us
 If cs wants money from bj for child maintenance all she has to do is approach the child maintenance service & if needs be the money can be deducted from his salary


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Alimony for divorced women in the us
> If cs wants money from bj for child maintenance all she has to do is approach the child maintenance service & if needs be the money can be deducted from his salary


I would seriously love to see that one played out, especially in the courts.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I would seriously love to see that one played out, especially in the courts.


e2a: I don't know what the situation is now, but my parents divorced when I was 2, and they had the mother and father of all legal battles in the courts over maintenance as well as custody


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I would seriously love to see that one played out, especially in the courts.


As he's a high earner it may yet end there, tho doubtless behind a superinjunction like the one preventing us knowing he has eleven children by a range of unfortunate women


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2020)

MrSki said:


> She is on holiday at a £600 a night hotel in lake Como with Wilfred & a few mates.
> 
> ETA
> 
> ...


No surprise there.All the more reason she'll stay firmly on the gravy train


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2020)

Popbitch today tells quite the tale of his Italian visits. I don't think that's been as successfully swept under the carpet as he hoped!


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Popbitch today tells quite the tale of his Italian visits. I don't think that's been as successfully swept under the carpet as he hoped!


what's the point in this kind of coyness? What do they say?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> I would seriously love to see that one played out, especially in the courts.



Do they form queues when there are over half a dozen kids to support?


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> what's the point in this kind of coyness? What do they say?


*
A history with Perugia*

It’s been fun watching No.10 try to convince the British public that Boris Johnson couldn’t possibly have taken a mini-break to Perugia last weekend as he was, supposedly, in church. But the strangest bit to us is the suggestion that staff at Perugia airport would fail to correctly identify Boris Johnson. It’s not as if he hasn’t made spectacle of himself there before.
As was widely reported last year, Boris tried to take a discreet trip to Perugia back in 2018, slipping loose from his security in order to attend one of Evgeny Lebedev’s parties. We might never have known the details had Boris not caught the eye of fellow passengers by turning up to the airport absolutely hanging out of his arse, looking like he’d slept in his clothes and unable to walk in a straight line to the plane.
But his appearances there stretch back further. We first wrote in October 2015 about a Popbitch reader who found himself waiting to board a flight from Perugia to Stansted with Boris. In characteristically disheveled fashion, Boris seemed flustered by the parade of people wanting to take selfies with him there. But whether that’s because he was hungover, or because they were interrupting the farewell he’d been trying to give a young Italian woman, it’s impossible to know.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2020)

nothing much then


----------



## MrSki (Sep 24, 2020)

More from Bristol.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> nothing much then


In isolation all these things are almost excusable but collectively they add to masses of mistrust, idiocy and lies. I did think this was a thread for just that.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2020)

I meant nothing much new - the only thing they have there that hasn't been widely reported already is him passing through the same airport a few years ago looking a bit flustered. wow.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Popbitch today tells quite the tale of his Italian visits. I don't think that's been as successfully swept under the carpet as he hoped!


apparently the airport staff guy who originally ID'ed him now claims that he had gotten all confused and mixed up Tony Blair (who definitely went through that airport) with Johnson. 
Given that a) both are amongst the planet's most instantly-recognisable men, and b) rhey look nothing like each other, I find this hard to believe


----------



## Mogden (Sep 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> apparently the airport staff guy who originally ID'ed him now claims that he had gotten all confused and mixed up Tony Blair (who definitely went through that airport) with Johnson.
> Given that a) both are amongst the planet's most instantly-recognisable men, and b) rhey look nothing like each other, I find this hard to believe


Same. I have terrible face blindness. I can understand Blair looking like others but the Johnson hair mess is enough of a distinguishing feature for me not to mistake him for anyone else. Even in a non-native country where they might be an element of "all Brits looking similar", he'd still massively stand out.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2020)

Mogden said:


> the Johnson hair mess is enough of a distinguishing feature for me not to mistake him for anyone else.



Boris Johnson, before going into makeup:


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2020)

stavros said:


> Boris Johnson, before going into makeup:


No, that's a picture of a much loved genius, and Johnson is the opposite of that


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2020)

.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Did anyone ever track down the doctors Johnson claimed treated him in hospital?


With the way things are going, they may very well be purposefully keeping the lowest of profiles, for fear of a mobs/pitchforks/flamong torches worst-case scenario!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> With te way things are going, they may very well be purposefully keepin g the l,owest of profiles, for fear of a mobs/pitchforks/flamong torches worst-case scenario!


Edited my post as it took me 30 seconds to find them


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> More from Bristol.


A binbag is useful.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 25, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> A binbag is useful.


You could get a decent amount of recycling into Johnson if you hollowed him out.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 25, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> apparently the airport staff guy who originally ID'ed him now claims that he had gotten all confused and mixed up Tony Blair (who definitely went through that airport) with Johnson.
> Given that a) both are amongst the planet's most instantly-recognisable men, and b) rhey look nothing like each other, I find this hard to believe


I think it's more likely that they recognised Tony Blair as a (former) UK prime minister and referred to him as such, and others made the assumption they were referring to the current rather than a former PM, and it was a genuine mistake because maybe they don't keep up to date with British politics and don't know who our current prime minister is. Not everyone is into politics and current affairs, someone people aren't even interested in their own country's let alone another nation's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2020)

Raheem said:


> You could get a decent amount of recycling into Johnson if you hollowed him out.


Yeh but his innards would have to go to landfill


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 25, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I think it's more likely that they recognised Tony Blair as a (former) UK prime minister and referred to him as such, and others made the assumption they were referring to the current rather than a former PM, and it was a genuine mistake because maybe they don't keep up to date with British politics and don't know who our current prime minister is. Not everyone is into politics and current affairs, someone people aren't even interested in their own country's let alone another nation's.


yes, there's some plausibility in that I guess


----------



## Raheem (Sep 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but his innards would have to go to landfill


Feed them to his children.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Feed them to his children.


That's an offal thing to suggest


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but his innards would have to go to landfill


If you used his guts for garters they would fail at holding your socks up, like he fails at everything else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> If you used his guts for garters they would fail at holding your socks up, like he fails at everything else.


They'd be too big for elephants


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>



what might running Ofcom mean in pracitice? When people complain about BLM necklaces the complaints will upheld? Id like to hope Ofcom has standards not defined by one person at the top of it


----------



## Raheem (Sep 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> what might running Ofcom mean in pracitice? When people complain about BLM necklaces the complaints will upheld? Id like to hope Ofcom has standards not defined by one person at the top of it


Dunno, but Dacre isn't being appointed for his HR experience, is he?


----------



## 2hats (Sep 26, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> what might running Ofcom mean in pracitice?



With Dacre in charge, they'll admonish any programme that doesn't use "cunt" at least once every ten words. Songs of Praise should be good.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 26, 2020)

stavros said:


> With Dacre in charge, they'll admonish any programme that doesn't use "cunt" at least once every ten words. Songs of Praise should be good.


"I vow to thee my country" will presumably be compulsory every week anyway.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 26, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


>




Genuinely confirmed news yet??


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## MrSpikey (Sep 27, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I think it's more likely that they recognised Tony Blair as a (former) UK prime minister and referred to him as such, and others made the assumption they were referring to the current rather than a former PM, and it was a genuine mistake because maybe they don't keep up to date with British politics and don't know who our current prime minister is. Not everyone is into politics and current affairs, someone people aren't even interested in their own country's let alone another nation's.



The original press release said that both Johnson and Blair had come through the airport in recent days, so subsequently claiming Blair was mistaken for Johnson strikes me as odd. With no other evidence, though, a mistake is still the most likely explanation.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 27, 2020)

MrSpikey said:


> The original press release said that both Johnson and Blair had come through the airport in recent days, so subsequently claiming Blair was mistaken for Johnson strikes me as odd. With no other evidence, though, a mistake is still the most likely explanation.


Could've been done with multiple sources/Chinese whispers. Someone says that they saw Tony Blair. Someone else says that they saw Tony Blair, the British prime minister. Someone else says that they heard the British prime minister passed through the airport. Someone else, having heard the British prime minister passed through the airport, fills in the blanks and says British prime minister Boris Johnson. That's how you could end up with one report of (former) British prime minister Tony Blair passing through the airport morphing into a story that Tony Blair _and_ Boris Johnson have passed through the airport, via hearsay and Chinese whispers.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 27, 2020)

Dp


----------



## Raheem (Sep 27, 2020)

Another possibility is that there was some sort of problem with the drains backing up, coupled with a crate of red wine being dropped down an escalator, and someone said "Jesus, this airport looks like Boris Johnson has passed through".


----------



## Numbers (Sep 27, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but his innards would have to go to landfill


My cousin is a pig farmer and would happily ensure there’d be no need for landfill.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My cousin is a pig farmer and would happily ensure there’d be no need for landfill.


He'd use the guts for sausage casings?


----------



## mauvais (Sep 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> what might running Ofcom mean in pracitice? When people complain about BLM necklaces the complaints will upheld? Id like to hope Ofcom has standards not defined by one person at the top of it


Forget about complaint responses. Aside from budgets, Ofcom is probably the biggest restrictor on what the BBC can and can't do, based on things like the effect on commercial competition. It does lots of non-media stuff too, like Internet and cellular regulation, but that's a big one.

It's been suggested that both Dacre and Moore are not actually going to get these jobs but are put up as another culture war distraction. I don't know. Moore would be very bad news for the BBC, to the largely unknown extent of what the chairman can actually do. It's not like we really understand what role Clementi (who?) has played.

Me, I'll wait until it settles. Remember all that stuff about Elizabeth Murdoch being lined up for BBC DG?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Forget about complaint responses. Aside from budgets, Ofcom is probably the biggest restrictor on what the BBC can and can't do, based on things like the effect on commercial competition. It does lots of non-media stuff too, like Internet and cellular regulation, but that's a big one.
> 
> It's been suggested that both Dacre and Moore are not actually going to get these jobs but are put up as another culture war distraction. I don't know. Moore would be very bad news for the BBC, to the largely unknown extent of what the chairman can actually do. It's not like we really understand what role Clementi (who?) has played.
> 
> Me, I'll wait until it settles. Remember all that stuff about Elizabeth Murdoch being lined up for BBC DG?


Until they found Elisabeth Murdoch wasn't Elizabeth Murdoch


----------



## MrSki (Sep 28, 2020)

More from Bristol.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Sep 28, 2020)

MrSki said:


> More from Bristol.


I thought eating babies was ok with urban 75? Or am I just showing my age?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 28, 2020)

Struwwelpeter said:


> I thought eating babies was ok with urban 75? Or am I just showing my age?


All vegan now, mate.


----------



## andysays (Sep 28, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> All vegan now, mate.


"baby vegetable eating anarchists"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2020)

andysays said:


> "baby vegetable eating anarchists"


tenderstem broccoli eating anarchists


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2020)

Avocado adoring anarchists


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Avocado adoring anarchists


the association of avacado adoring autonomist anarchist astronauts


----------



## Raheem (Sep 28, 2020)

Ocado avocado aficionados.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 28, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Ocado avocado aficionados.


They're Marx & Spencer now.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 28, 2020)

So apparently Boris recorded a message for the Jews of Britain last week on the Jewish New Year, which curiously we only heard about this evening because our in-laws were sent it via email from relatives in Israel and South Africa. In-laws said no one they know if the UK had heard of it (including us), which makes you wonder what audience it was actually intended for, as it doesn't seem to be British Jews.


----------



## Sue (Sep 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> tenderstem broccoli eating anarchists





Badgers said:


> Avocado adoring anarchists



Gentrification.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 29, 2020)

What a standing ovation.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2020)

Cloo said:


> So apparently Boris recorded a message for the Jews of Britain last week on the Jewish New Year, which curiously we only heard about this evening because our in-laws were sent it via email from relatives in Israel and South Africa. In-laws said no one they know if the UK had heard of it (including us), which makes you wonder what audience it was actually intended for, as it doesn't seem to be British Jews.


Starmer did a new years message too. And Sturgeon.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 29, 2020)

Bumbling arse.


----------



## stavros (Sep 29, 2020)

"Misspeaking" is at least different from all times he's been "taken out of context".


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 29, 2020)

He really is plumbing the depths of inadequacy with 6 in/6 out fiasco. Then he's all over the news with the skills training, just wish he would retrain as something else far, far away where he doesn't have any responsibility.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Then he's all over the news with the skills training,


"Right, none of you are going to have a job in a few months' time, so I've come up with an idea..."


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> He really is plumbing the depths of inadequacy with 6 in/6 out fiasco. Then he's all over the news with the skills training, just wish he would retrain as something else far, far away where he doesn't have any responsibility.


A corpse perhaps


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## 2hats (Sep 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 232308


A right tool for the job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 232308


Can't be a freemason the way he's staring in incomprehension at the trowel


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Can't be a freemason the way he's staring in incomprehension at the trowel


He'd probably end up tripping over the goat


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2020)

From the same

er

trip 

"Bricks you say eh? And what do you use them for?"


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

2hats said:


> A right tool for the job.


A bad tool always blames his workmen


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2020)

"Not bad, Prime Minister, but I thought Stan Laurel was the skinny one."


----------



## MrSki (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2020)

two sheds said:


> From the same
> 
> er
> 
> ...


How lucky he was he wasn't at a short plank factory


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2020)

I wonder if they sent him to stores for a long stand...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2020)

Or a skyhook...


----------



## maomao (Sep 29, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Or a skyhook...


I got sent to the canteen for a Bombay roll when I was sixteen on a building site. I was always too innocent.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2020)

i had to google it, never come accross it before.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 29, 2020)

always tempting to take the afternoon off and next day say "couldn't find one, had to go looking all over the place".


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> i had to google it, never come accross it before.


So to speak.


----------



## maomao (Sep 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> i had to google it, never come accross it before.


Think it's a bit 70s/80s.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2020)

maomao said:


> Think it's a bit 70s/80s.


Well i was starting out in work in the 70s, maybe regional? I'm orriginally from darn sarf.


----------



## maomao (Sep 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Well i was starting out in work in the 70s, maybe regional? I'm orriginally from darn sarf.


It was Ponders End (Enfield-ish) in 1990 and every other fucker in the room knew what it meant.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Sep 29, 2020)

teqniq said:


> i had to google it, never come accross it before.


I'm appalled


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2020)

I too am unaware of this Bombay Roll...


----------



## spitfire (Sep 29, 2020)

Puts my left handed screwdriver in the shade...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2020)

In Scotland it was traditional to be sent for tartan paint.


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 29, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> In Scotland it was traditional to be sent for tartan paint.


A long weight or a long stand, glass hammer, rubber nails. Though I did hear of someone who got sent off for a new pump for a fallopian tube.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 29, 2020)

It's how junior staff learned on the job to have a questioning attitude.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2020)

Serge Forward said:


> A long weight or a long stand, glass hammer, rubber nails. Though I did hear of someone who got sent off for a new pump for a fallopian tube.


Glass hammers actually exist. Although, I suppose, so do long stands and long weights.


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 29, 2020)

But it was also a way of getting younger workers to get to know their way round the factory, putting names to faces, etc.

When I was about 11 or 12, some bastard of a teacher sent me off for a glass hammer in order to cut me down a peg or two for being a gobby shite  

So I was wise when I started work and when they sent me off for a long weight, I fucked off to the pub for a swift half


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2020)

A bag of sparks and a paper stretcher please.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 29, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Glass hammers actually exist. Although, I suppose, so do long stands and long weights.



As do sky hooks. 









						Skyhooks | Cable Support & Power Lead Protection | Protec
					

Reduce the risk of trips and electrical hazards on construction sites with our Skyhook cable support for power leads. Available online in packs of 100.



					www.protection.co.uk


----------



## Raheem (Sep 29, 2020)

If someone in my first job had asked me to get a glass hammer, I'd have probably gone and asked for a tenner out of petty cash, disappeared for a bit and come back with a glass hammer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2020)

spitfire said:


> As do sky hooks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know in two way stretch the sort of thing that catches the mail bags from the train? Like to see Boris Johnson thrown at one of those from a speeding train


----------



## spitfire (Sep 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> You know in two way stretch the sort of thing that catches the mail bags from the train? Like to see Boris Johnson thrown at one of those from a speeding train



Agreed. A subtle way to guide us back on topic.

Boris Johnson is a twat and should be launched from a speeding train.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 29, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I wonder if they sent him to stores for a long stand...


Stripey paint.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 29, 2020)

MrSki said:


>


:
more suprisingly front page of the Telegraph:


----------



## brogdale (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 29, 2020)

Took me a few moments, that, but


----------



## MrSki (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



And sooner or later prime minister will stop applying to the former person johnson


----------



## Raheem (Sep 30, 2020)

We will not hesitate to take further measures if pandemic worsens, Johnson warns.

Pandemic worsened a bit today, but in the end we decided now wasn't the time and we should wait a bit, he adds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2020)

Raheem said:


> We will not hesitate to take further measures if pandemic worsens, Johnson warns.
> 
> Pandemic worsened a bit today, but in the end we decided now wasn't the time and we should wait a bit, he adds.


We'll enjoy it more when he reaps his well deserved and terminal fate.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 30, 2020)

Misspoke is a very useful word, covers them for both being thick and lying as the situation demands, plus I like to read it as Miss Poke.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2020)

In Johnsons case miss and poke is more apt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2020)

Shellee said:


> Misspoke is a very useful word, covers them for both being thick and lying as the situation demands, plus I like to read it as Miss Poke.


Miss poke is his latest squeeze


----------



## Raheem (Sep 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Miss poke is his latest squeeze


Thought it was Miss Squeeze who was his...

...never mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Thought it was Miss Squeeze who was his...
> 
> ...never mind.


He is as reported to be as accurate as he is in the commons. It is amazing how he has managed to amass eleven children


----------



## Numbers (Sep 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> We'll enjoy it more when he reaps his well deserved and terminal fate.


2020 just got better.


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> It is amazing how he has managed to amass eleven children



His withdrawal bill always fails.


----------



## andysays (Oct 1, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Thought it was Miss Squeeze who was his...
> 
> ...never mind.


I heard it was Miss Fiddle


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2020)

Obey the rules, stop the spread they tell us. Wear masks in shops. Keep your distance. We see Johnson junior break the rules. We see his advisors breaking the rules and his ministers and now we see his father returning from yet another overseas holiday shopping without a mask.
F U C K them, fuck the lot of them. How am I supposed to feel safe out there when he does this. Arsehole


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 1, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Obey the rules, stop the spread they tell us. Wear masks in shops. Keep your distance. We see Johnson junior break the rules. We see his advisors breaking the rules and his ministers and now we see his father returning from yet another overseas holiday shopping without a mask.
> F U C K them, fuck the lot of them. How am I supposed to feel safe out there when he does this. Arsehole


I'm refusing to meet friends irl until two weeks after I was in our office in London, just to be on the safe side. So stuff like this annoys me too.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 1, 2020)

To be fair, the clues are always there. He did say he was committed to a greener future during a recent press conference. Whilst he drank coffee from a one time paper cup. 
Just to think in that room of unconventional weirdos, one might have spotted this really obvious mistake and got a China cup. Just for the press conference. Even if they didn’t mean it. You know, just to look a bit more professional. But nah. Course not, why should it be anything more than rubbish.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 1, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> To be fair, the clues are always there. He did say he was committed to a greener future during a recent press conference. Whilst he drank coffee from a one time paper cup.
> Just to think in that room of unconventional weirdos, one might have spotted this really obvious mistake and got a China cup. Just for the press conference. Even if they didn’t mean it. You know, just to look a bit more professional. But nah. Course not, why should it be anything more than rubbish.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 1, 2020)

She obviously was off sick on the one I watched. A few weeks ago I think. To be honest I don’t know when it was. Nothing makes sense anymore and I’ve forgotten all concepts of time. 
I seem to recall something like that in 1984.
Anyway I digress. I started a new job yesterday. Or at least I was present and ready to work before realizing today was the 1st. 
it’s difficult to take anything seriously nowadays.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2020)

I hear he he has sent trump all of out best wishes   
Not in my name.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2020)

hehe ?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I hear he he has sent trump all of out best wishes
> Not in my name.


There are times when one has to hold one's nose and just Do The Right Thing. Biden will know - or have been advised - this.

Anyway, it's amusing to think that Trump & Co won't ever quite know what he's _really_ thinking


----------



## maomao (Oct 2, 2020)

existentialist said:


> There are times when one has to hold one's nose and just Do The Right Thing. Biden will know - or have been advised - this.
> 
> Anyway, it's amusing to think that Trump & Co won't ever quite know what he's _really_ thinking


I think he's talking about Boris given it's the Boris thread.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2020)

maomao said:


> I think he's talking about Boris given it's the Boris thread.


Oops.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2020)

Can anyone tell the difference...they are all as bad as each other


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 3, 2020)

Totally on top of this. He has taken back control.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2020)

Class ending to that clip


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 3, 2020)

Another clip from the waffling wanker.


----------



## magneze (Oct 3, 2020)

Badgers said:


>



3rd wave in January


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2020)

Having a complete mare yesterday in his interviews...at 1.14. in this one there's the tell-tale eyes off to the aides..._for fucks sake dig me out of this. 



_


----------



## brogdale (Oct 3, 2020)

There's also a clip of one interview about Leeds hospital funding in which Johnson literally has to pick up his crib-sheet to check the numbers...can't find that atm, though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Another clip from the waffling wanker.




Star journalists is a flawed concept anyway, if your very good you shouldn’t be part of the story.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2020)

Not sure that's true - a journo who (metaphorically) nails Johnson's head to the floor becomes part of the story but doesn't detract from him nailing Johnson's head to the floor.

The end of that Parody Boris Johnson interview segment is just beautiful for example.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2020)

brogdale said:


> There's also a clip of one interview about Leeds hospital funding in which Johnson literally has to pick up his crib-sheet to check the numbers...can't find that atm, though.




He can't even come up with the numbers, despite his promise to do so


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2020)

From 3:00  and the brief look on his face until he recovered.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 3, 2020)

It's amazing to me just how incredibly ill-prepared he _still_ seems, at pretty much every turn, after more than a year as PM. 
ffs, he has a whole army of SPADs and civil servants to help him prepare.
To compare and contrast: Blair may have been a wanker, but there was never even the slightest chance he would have come across as that bumbling, ill-prepared and amateurish


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> It's amazing to me just how incredibly ill-prepared he _still_ seems, at pretty much every turn, after more than a year as PM.
> ffs, he has a whole army of SPADs and civil servants to help him prepare.
> To compare and contrast: Blair may have been a wanker, but there was never even the slightest chance he would have come across as that bumbling, ill-prepared and amateurish


everyone knows you can have an army round you but if the commander has no notion what information he needs he might as well be on his tod


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> It's amazing to me just how incredibly ill-prepared he _still_ seems, at pretty much every turn, after more than a year as PM.
> ffs, he has a whole army of SPADs and civil servants to help him prepare.
> To compare and contrast: Blair may have been a wanker, but there was never even the slightest chance he would have come across as that bumbling, ill-prepared and amateurish


johnson's like gaius terentius varro out of the battle of cannae


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone knows you can have an army round you but if the commander has no notion what information he needs he might as well be on his tod


yep true, but it's also that the General has zrero grasp of leadership, and neither does anyone else


----------



## Maltin (Oct 3, 2020)

I can't believe that someone thought it was a good idea to invite all these regional journalists to interview Johnson on camera in one-on-ones in one day and make him look absolutely clueless.

I'm sure it would be hard enough to do these in a quiet period in one day without someone picking up on a gaffe but to do it during a pandemic with confusing and different rules around the country and in an age of social media where these clips are widely shared is bizarre.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 3, 2020)

teqniq said:


>



"But I usually just use my credit card...


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson's like gaius terentius varro out of the battle of cannae


tbf, that was the other Roman general's  fuckup, and Hanniba's brilliance, as much as Paulus's shortcomings. Paulus at least _tried_ to lead responsibly


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> tbf, that was the other Roman general's  fuckup, and Hanniba's brilliance, as much as Paulus's shortcomings. Paulus at least _tried_ to lead responsibly


yeh that's why i changed my post to say bj like gtv and indeed the pm should be under a tgv or similar


----------



## Sue (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh that's why i changed my post to say bj like gtv and indeed *the pm should be under a tgv or similar*


I'm pretty sure we can all get behind that.   









						TGV - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2020)

Sue said:


> I'm pretty sure we can all get behind that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we just need to get behind him once


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh that's why i changed my post to say bj like gtv and indeed the pm should be under a tgv or similar


fair enough!
e2: the idea of Mr brexit - a brexit that was never anything other than a route to number 10 for him - breathing his last under the wheels of a French train is _hugely_ seductive and appealing


----------



## Raheem (Oct 3, 2020)

The advantage of a foreign train is there's less chance of a delay announcement spoiling everything just as he hits the tracks.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson's like gaius terentius varro out of the battle of cannae



Claudius Pulcher tossing off chickens and murdering the poor might be a better fit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Claudius Pulcher tossing off chickens and murdering the poor might be a better fit.


the ancients provide us with no end of comparisons. and the sooner we're all going 'we come not to praise johnson but to bury him' the better. hopefully 'we come not to praise johnson but to bury him alive' or 'feed him to the penguins' or somesuch


----------



## MrSki (Oct 3, 2020)

Stanley Johnson does it again. He is taking the piss isn't he.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Stanley Johnson does it again. He is taking the piss isn't he.




The Daily Fail is saying he broke his wife's nose.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2020)

this interview with Boris Johnson with ITV north west is a thing of beauty. 









						Getting 'R' below one key to lifting North West restrictions, says Johnson | ITV News
					

The Prime Minister has told ITV News that getting the R number below one is the measure that will be used when deciding whether to lift local restrictions. | ITV News Granada




					www.itv.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## quiet guy (Oct 4, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Stanley Johnson does it again. He is taking the piss isn't he.



He's mistaken it for a triple chin strap

but yes he's a twat.


----------



## maomao (Oct 4, 2020)

Stanley Johnston is undoubtedly almost as big a cunt as his son but (and regular readers will know I'm not soft on Boris) I don't see what the fuck it's got to do with his kid. My dad's done some unpleasant stuff, some of it very publicly, and I'm not accepting any of the blame for it.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 4, 2020)

killer b said:


> this interview with Boris Johnson with ITV north west is a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The regional reporters all seemed to do a better job than the national ones. Look how shit Marr was this morning. It was more of a party political broadcast than a grilling.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm pleased to say I've not looked at how shit Marr is in several years.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 4, 2020)

I just look at comments on Twitter and know Marr is not something I would choose to watch even if I had a TV.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 4, 2020)

teqniq said:


> I just look at comments on Twitter and know Marr is not something I would choose to watch even if I had a TV.



I was not up to watch it. I just rely on the 'highlights' clips on twitter but judging by the reaction Marr certainly didn't even try to ask awkward questions and let him waffle.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 4, 2020)

the current director general of the BBC does not like to much criticism of the Tory party


so its not that surprising


hate to think he had any links to the party


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Avocado adoring anarchists



Organic baked beans before deluxe Cornish Cheddar on a jacket potato-adoring anarchists.


----------



## stavros (Oct 4, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The Daily Fail is saying he broke his wife's nose.



Who is Mrs Johnson (senior)? It's otherwise a family of exhibitionists, but I've never heard her mentioned before.

Is she ashamed?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> How lucky he was he wasn't at a short plank factory


Zwei kurze plankenfabriken, nicht eine.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 5, 2020)

Complete dickhead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Complete dickhead.



even the bbc are suggesting that people shoot the pm
the penguins will be most disappointed


----------



## NoXion (Oct 5, 2020)

Wasn't he blaming us for rising infections just a few days ago? Make up your floppy little mind, you fucking turd.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Wasn't he blaming us for rising infections just a few days ago? Make up your floppy little mind, you fucking turd.


He's being entirely consistent; we have to support the economy, but in a sensible and responsible way that doesn't risk spreading the virus. If you don't do either of those things, you're a wrong'un.

I don't think it could be any simpler


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2020)

stavros said:


> Who is Mrs Johnson (senior)? It's otherwise a family of exhibitionists, but I've never heard her mentioned before.
> 
> Is she ashamed?



Its a historical matter.





> Born Charlotte Offlow Fawcett in Oxford, Charlotte Johnson Wahl is the daughter of Frances (née Lowe) and Sir James Fawcett.[3] She was the granddaughter of Americans Elias Avery Lowe, a palaeographer of Russian Jewish descent,[4] and Helen Tracy Lowe-Porter, a translator. She read English at Oxford University, and was the first married female undergraduate at Lady Margaret Hall. She interrupted her studies to go to the US with her husband Stanley Johnson whom she met at Oxford and married in Marylebone, London in 1963.





> Johnson Wahl is the mother of Prime Minister Boris Johnson, the former MP Jo Johnson, the journalist Rachel Johnson, and the entrepreneur Leo Johnson. She and Stanley Johnson divorced in 1979. Johnson Wahl then married American professor Nicholas Wahl in 1988, but was widowed in 1996. She was diagnosed with Parkinson's disease at the age of 40.[5]
> 
> During Boris Johnson's speech to the Conservative Party conference in October 2019, he discussed that his mother voted for the United Kingdom to leave the European Union in the 2016 referendum.[9]







__





						Charlotte Johnson Wahl - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2020)

So either he is not up on his brief again or is just bullshitting.


----------



## andysays (Oct 5, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Complete dickhead.



That "Eat Out to Help the Virus Out" scheme worked well in August.

Maybe they can run a two-for-one cinema promotion for the month of November.


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Oct 5, 2020)

Comparing the media's reaction to Diane Abbott's less numerate performances with Johnson's, one might conclude that the media are rascist, sexist and biased against the left, but I'm probably just imagining it.


----------



## SlideshowBob (Oct 5, 2020)

andysays said:


> That "Eat Out to Help the Virus Out" scheme worked well in August.
> 
> Maybe they can run a two-for-one cinema promotion for the month of November.



Half-price on your popcorn if you agree to share a tub with a stranger.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 5, 2020)

With a large bucket of pop and a straw to share


----------



## not a trot (Oct 5, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> With a large bucket of pop and a straw to share



But is it a paper straw ?


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 5, 2020)

Reusable, saving the planet one straw at a time


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2020)

Make up your own jokes...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Make up your own jokes...
> View attachment 233107



Thats going to piss the NIMBY's right off then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Make up your own jokes...
> View attachment 233107


It's going to take to 2030 to build a power station around the prime minister


----------



## Raheem (Oct 6, 2020)

andysays said:


> That "Eat Out to Help the Virus Out" scheme worked well in August.
> 
> Maybe they can run a two-for-one cinema promotion for the month of November.


Maybe they will show they're serious about tackling the virus by announcing a scheme for double-priced meals in all restaurants, so we can get back to where we would have been.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2020)

£3 for two  every seventh Wednesday in Morrisons if you apply for your free Morrisons loyalty card gift card.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 6, 2020)

Humberto said:


> £3 for two  every seventh Wednesday in Morrisons if you apply for your free Morrisons loyalty card gift card.


To be clear though, that will be the rule for west South Yorkshire.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 6, 2020)

Raheem said:


> To be clear though, that will be the rule for west South Yorkshire.


Only on a leap year though.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm sure he can hear them in his head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 233137
> 
> I'm sure he can hear them in his head.


JEERS boris JEERS


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> JEERS boris JEERS


----------



## maomao (Oct 6, 2020)

Build back better is such a shit slogan. Alliteration is no substitute for sense.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 6, 2020)

MAGA - will we get Build back better hats?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 6, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 233137
> 
> I'm sure he can hear them in his head.


Johnson says he wants a high. Skills low, crime economy.


----------



## maomao (Oct 6, 2020)

Apparently he's setting out a vision for 2030. None of us knew he was capable of thinking eight hours ahead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)

two sheds said:


> MAGA - will we get Build back better hats?


can we fix it?

YES WE CAN


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> Apparently he's setting out a vision for 2030. None of us knew he was capable of thinking eight hours ahead.



It just means he doesn’t actually need to deliver, always thinking ahead


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## 2hats (Oct 6, 2020)

maomao said:


> Apparently he's setting out a vision for 2030. None of us knew he was capable of thinking eight hours ahead.


2030 vision...


----------



## Sue (Oct 6, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> can we fix it?
> 
> YES WE CAN
> 
> View attachment 233140


I must admit I feel sorry for the penguins...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)

Sue said:


> I must admit I feel sorry for the penguins...


a host of top ornithologists have signed up to the idea, including bill oddie and tony soper

but every precaution is being taken as the project aims to improve penguin health and we will be trying them with more moderate less extreme tories before converting boris johnson to penguin feed. at the first sign of any adverse reaction labour politicians - to whom the penguins have already shown a decided liking - will be used instead. but not lib dems who do something awful to penguin insides, they get fed to the larger squid of the southern ocean


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2020)

2hats said:


> 2030 vision...



Dom's postcard from his jaunt in March.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 6, 2020)

Bojo just can't help himself "Saudi Arabia is to oil what Britain is to wind power"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Bojo just can't help himself "Saudi Arabia is to oil what Britain is to wind power"


Tbh our wind power would be much poorer if it wasn't for the great gusts of flatulence emanating from downing street


----------



## MrSki (Oct 6, 2020)

"A wind turbine couldn't take the skin off a rice pudding" I wonder who said that?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 6, 2020)

MrSki said:


> "A wind turbine couldn't take the skin off a rice pudding" I wonder who said that?







__





						Wind farms couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding, says Boris Johnson
					






					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2020)

2hats said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was before parliament ramped up its wind production to hitherto unknown levels


----------



## MrSki (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Complete dickhead.



TBF if you read the article he says: Go and stand outside the nearest closed cinema, but only with someone from your own household and remain at least 1 meter apart


----------



## philosophical (Oct 6, 2020)

There are apparently too many do gooders in the judiciary.
Well we know the law is there to be broken, in limited and specific ways, but what does he want now?
Do badders?
Do as I sayers?
He is a complete and utter cunt.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2020)

Britain is already the European leader in wind, to be fair.  We produce a lot of wind power, a lot of it off-shore.  Because we also experience a high proportion of Europe’s wind.  It is a logical thing for us to do, to focus on wind power.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 7, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Britain is already the European leader in wind, to be fair.  We produce a lot of wind power, a lot of it off-shore.  Because we also experience a high proportion of Europe’s wind.  It is a logical thing for us to do, to focus on wind power.




Plus we all love a curry.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2020)

You've made me want a take-away now


----------



## Raheem (Oct 7, 2020)

two sheds said:


> You've made me want a take-away now


First time I've heard it called that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 7, 2020)

kabbes said:


> Britain is already the European leader in wind, to be fair.  We produce a lot of wind power, a lot of it off-shore.  Because we also experience a high proportion of Europe’s wind.  It is a logical thing for us to do, to focus on wind power.



Westminster is blowing a fucking gale of hot air


----------



## JimW (Oct 7, 2020)

Getting them mini tidal generators going. Think there's potential issues with the shoreline ecology but they can be avoided or mitigated, especially by such conscientious planners as our current regime. We really are well situated for sustainable energy generation, should be going all out.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Bojo just can't help himself "Saudi Arabia is to oil what Britain is to wind power"



Jerusalem was the other comparison he seemed to draw. Because that's always been a model of stability.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 7, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Bojo just can't help himself "Saudi Arabia is to oil what Britain is to wind power"


Corrupt and unsustainable in the long term?

If the killer clown had a clue he would draw a comparison like 'Britain can be to wind/tidal what Iceland is to geothermal power'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2020)

2hats said:


> Corrupt and unsustainable in the long term?
> 
> If the killer clown had a clue he would draw a comparison like 'Britain can be to wind/tidal what Iceland is to geothermal power'.


At least pennywise had some redeeming qualities


----------



## teqniq (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## elbows (Oct 8, 2020)

Allegra Stratton in the new role of public-facing number 10 press spokesperson according to the BBC:









						Ex-Journalist Allegra Stratton to lead No 10 TV briefings
					

No 10 announced earlier this year it plans to hold daily White House-style press conferences.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2020)

elbows said:


> Allegra Stratton in the new role of public-facing number 10 press spokesperson according to the BBC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> Who is Mrs Johnson (senior)? It's otherwise a family of exhibitionists, but I've never heard her mentioned before.
> 
> Is she ashamed?


Her name is Charlotte Johnson Wahl; she is a painter of minor distinction


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Her name is Charlotte Johnson Wahl; she is a painter of minor distinction


Arty, farty, liberal elite LRB piece about her recently: (usual £-wall issues may well be an irritant)

Wynford Hicks · Diary: My Summer with Boris’s Mother · LRB 10 September 2020


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 233489





brogdale said:


> View attachment 233489


It fits, she's as crap as the allegro ever was


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> It fits, she's as crap as the allegro ever was


Looks quite taut and willing in mustard and chocolate brown, though.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 8, 2020)

Shurley a career ending post no?


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 8, 2020)

Smangus said:


> Shurley a career ending post no?


Not necessarily. The r/wing  press will probabl;y fork out for endless columns from her in the future.
It's a shame because she was OK when on the _Guardian
_


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2020)

*Johnson’s idea of smashing elites and making a meritocracy: *

Allegra Stratton, today named his press secretary, is married to James Forsyth, political editor of the Spectator, which Johnson once edited. Mary Wakefield, its commissioning editor, is married to Dominic Cummings.

(nicked from Tim Walker)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> *Johnson’s idea of smashing elites and making a meritocracy: *
> 
> Allegra Stratton, today named his press secretary, is married to James Forsyth, political editor of the Spectator, which Johnson once edited. Mary Wakefield, its commissioning editor, is married to Dominic Cummings.
> 
> (nicked from Tim Walker)



And also worked for Rishi in as head of communications.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 8, 2020)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 233489



Why were the 70s so _brown?_


----------



## hegley (Oct 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Why were the 70s so _brown?_


Don't forget sanitary-ware was also avocado - totes ahead of its time!! 🥑


----------



## two sheds (Oct 8, 2020)

"watch out for the brown acid"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Why were the 70s so _brown?_


All other colours were so dear


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Why were the 70s so _brown?_


I think there was some grey too tbf.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> I think there was some grey too tbf.


You're thinking of faded brown


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> And also worked for Rishi in as head of communications.


Blood pressure trigger warning:


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2020)

What a nasty interview. The woman's got a kid ffs, mother has two bedroom place so where does the kid sleep if they live with the mother?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> What a nasty interview. The woman's got a kid ffs, mother has two bedroom place so where does the kid sleep if they live with the mother?


Yes, it's the disgusting spectacle of an entitled elite 'journalist' holding the public to account for having the aspiration to house themselves and their family.
Utter cuntishness designed to demonise and lower expectations even further.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2020)

Doubtless if the interviewee asked 'so did you share a bedroom with your mum when you were growing up? it would get cut off because of lack of time.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Why were the 70s so _brown?_


Come to think of it, loads of my clothes when I was a lad, and our household fittings, were brown or beige.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Come to think of it, loads of my clothes when I was a lad, and our household fittings, were brown or beige.


My parents had swirly carpets and curtains and we had bright blue fitted nylon sheets - and hideous multicoloured nylon pants


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> My parents had swirly carpets and curtains and we had bright blue fitted nylon sheets - and hideous multicoloured nylon pants


oh gawd that takes me back too!
The 70s - The Decade That Style Forgot


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2020)

I had yellow loons. You take that back


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I had yellow loons. You take that back


EEK!!!


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I had yellow loons. You take that back


Sorry, no offence meant. The 70s had _plenty_ worse crimes against sartorial virtue than loon pants


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Sorry, no offence meant. The 70s had _plenty_ worse crimes against sartorial virtue than loon pants



Name one


----------



## andysays (Oct 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> I think there was some grey too tbf.


I vaguely remember grey leather (shoes, jackets, etc) being a thing, but I think that was more early eighties


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Name one


Tank tops. Cheesecloth shirts. Leeds Utd's Admiral-styled strip. Platform shoes. White sequinned (or rhinestne-studded) jump suits with flared trousers. Flares, full stop. tie-dye. Kaftans. JohnTravolta's dancing clobber in _Saturday Night Fever_..... the list is long, and me mum dressed me in the first two.


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

andysays said:


> I vaguely remember grey leather (shoes, jackets, etc) being a thing, but I think that was more early eighties


I'm sure we can agree that both were non-good looks...


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

andysays said:


> I vaguely remember grey leather (shoes, jackets, etc) being a thing, but I think that was more early eighties


It was.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 9, 2020)

Artificial fibres too? The 1970s sounds increasingly gross the more I hear about it. Nylon, polyester - yuck!


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Artificial fibres too? The 1970s sounds increasingly gross the more I hear about it. Nylon, polyester - yuck!


oh gawd, I forgot those!


----------



## andysays (Oct 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> I'm sure we can agree that both were non-good looks...





Streathamite said:


> It was.


I wouldn't be surprised to learn that Boris Johnson owned both shoes and jacket in grey leather, and probably wore them simultaneously


----------



## JimW (Oct 9, 2020)

Just translated a story set in the late seventies in China when clothing was fairly monotonous but there's an apocryphal story about people making trousers out of Japanese fertiliser sacks because the cloth was quality, but it ended up reading Made in Japan on your arse and "Contains urea" on your crotch


----------



## hegley (Oct 9, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Artificial fibres too? The 1970s sounds increasingly gross the more I hear about it. Nylon, polyester - yuck!


Nothing wrong with a bit of fresh and carefree polyester!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> *Johnson’s idea of smashing elites and making a meritocracy: *
> 
> Allegra Stratton, today named his press secretary, is married to James Forsyth, political editor of the Spectator, which Johnson once edited. Mary Wakefield, its commissioning editor, is married to Dominic Cummings.
> 
> (nicked from Tim Walker)


This is the sort of proper corruption lacking for so long at the heart of national politics


----------



## NoXion (Oct 9, 2020)

hegley said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of fresh and carefree polyester!!
> 
> View attachment 233640



Aside from the fact that it's not breathable, feels revolting to the touch, and it fucks up the oceans.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Come to think of it, loads of my clothes when I was a lad, and our household fittings, were brown or beige.


So you could hide ready camouflaged


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> So you could hide ready camouflaged


pretty much....as everything else round our way was the same


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

We had an orange settee.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> We had an orange settee.


Chocolate orange I suppose, not tangerine


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Chocolate orange I suppose, not tangerine


No, tangerine. It was second hand so may have been 60s I guess.... (Looking back, I think it was actually surprisingly cool.)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> This is the sort of proper corruption lacking for so long at the heart of national politics



The political elite have spent 20 years ensuring that the career ending scandals of the 80's and 90's can't be repeated because they've made sure any journalism is purely imaginary and got the public used to total incompetence.

It was a hell of a plan but fair play its worked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> The political elite have spent 20 years ensuring that the career ending scandals of the 80's and 90's can't be repeated because they've made sure any journalism is purely imaginary and got the public used to total incompetence.
> 
> It was a hell of a plan but fair play its worked.


I only wish the shoddy wordsmithery which passes for journalism were imaginary


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I only wish the shoddy wordsmithery which passes for journalism were imaginary



I’m not counting press releases as journalism


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I’m not counting press releases as journalism


Nor should you, nor should you


----------



## campanula (Oct 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> No, tangerine. It was second hand so may have been 60s I guess.... (Looking back, I think it was actually surprisingly cool.)


Us too. Moquette. I have loved orange, tangerine, vermillion to this day (currently wearing orange linen skirt, plum wool jumper and rust coloured tights). It could, after all, have been tan PVC.
I think, as a home sewist, I was rocking the urban milkmaid look...and there was Biba and Ossie Clark.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 9, 2020)

My mother did the ironing on Wednesdays; her mother, my Oma, who lived in the next village, came over every Wednesday and did the mending and darning (we were eight at home, and then seven for a long time, so the help was much needed). 

That smell of synthetics being ironed; my olfactory Madeleine. 😊 Very rare these days.


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

campanula said:


> Us too. Moquette. I have loved orange, tangerine, vermillion to this day (currently wearing orange linen skirt, plum wool jumper and rust coloured tights). It could, after all, have been tan PVC.
> I think, as a home sewist, I was rocking the urban milkmaid look...and there was Biba and Ossie Clark.


I actually have an orange sofa now which is cool as fuck but I suspect is sadly shameful really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2020)

Sue said:


> I actually have an orange sofa now which is cool as fuck but I suspect is sadly shameful really.


Better than an orange president


----------



## teqniq (Oct 12, 2020)

'Personal skillset' Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2020)

teqniq said:


> 'Personal skillset' Hahahahahaha.



He's trying to remember where he last saw his skillset


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2020)

They're right though, lying cheating and philandering aren't a lot of help with a pandemic.  They've done him well with Brexit so far though.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 12, 2020)

Still at least he is trying to boost H&S.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 12, 2020)

He's a disgrace.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Still at least he is trying to boost H&S.



Well may he hang his head in shame pending the day all of him is hanged


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 12, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Still at least he is trying to boost H&S.




think that is just his hair..

he going to have to ask trump for tips


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 12, 2020)

Isn’t pointing that out the same thing as those ringpieces who’d get offended by Corbyn not wearing a tie? I wouldn’t mark anyone down for scruffiness myself. 

It’s not like we’re short of reasons to throw the cunt in a log chipper.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 12, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t pointing that out the same thing as those ringpieces who’d get offended by Corbyn not wearing a tie? I wouldn’t mark anyone down for scruffiness myself. It’s not like we’re short of reasons to throw the cunt in a log chipper.



if we are looking for reasons at this stage

i'm at a bit of a loss with the united kingdom


the last straw was fucking dandruff


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t pointing that out the same thing as those ringpieces who’d get offended by Corbyn not wearing a tie? I wouldn’t mark anyone down for scruffiness myself.
> 
> It’s not like we’re short of reasons to throw the cunt in a log chipper.


His level of scruffiness have increased since he became pm. People who have liver damage from drinking often see their personal appearance decline as they take less care grooming themselves.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> His level of scruffiness have increased since he became pm. People who have liver damage from drinking often see their personal appearance decline as they take less care grooming themselves.


I bet his shirt cuffs are past yellow now


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I bet his shirt cuffs are past yellow now


And his white y fronts


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 12, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> And his white y fronts



🤮


----------



## Raheem (Oct 12, 2020)

Reckon he had blutac in his hair and an aide had to give him a super-fast trim before he went out.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 12, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Isn’t pointing that out the same thing as those ringpieces who’d get offended by Corbyn not wearing a tie? I wouldn’t mark anyone down for scruffiness myself.
> 
> It’s not like we’re short of reasons to throw the cunt in a log chipper.


Not really. He knew he was about to appear in the chamber & only entered minutes before the statement. Either none of his aides brushed off his dandruff or it was caused by his last ruffle of his hair before he knew his was going on to international TV to make his most important statement in months. I am a scruffy bastard & only ever wear a tie a funerals but he should have given his jacket a shake if he knows he suffers from dandruff. Not a good look on the world stage.

I sometimes pick my nose but would not do an IDS & eat in whilst on TV.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 13, 2020)

Cold war Steve is great today


----------



## MrSki (Oct 14, 2020)

From today's PMQs


> Starmer: "This is my last question and I'm sure the PM has his pre-prepared rant as usual, but maybe he can seize the moment and answer a question."





> “I know for someone who has been an opportunist all his life, this is difficult to understand.”


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 14, 2020)

MrSki said:


> From today's PMQs
> 
> 
> [QUOTE “I know for someone who has been an opportunist all his life, this is difficult to understand.”  ]


[/QUOTE]
What was the question?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2020)

Did he actually ask one?


----------



## MrSki (Oct 14, 2020)

What was the question?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Name one



Cheesecloth shirts with a paisley design on them, and collars so large that you'd take off in a high wind.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Tank tops. Cheesecloth shirts. Leeds Utd's Admiral-styled strip. Platform shoes. White sequinned (or rhinestne-studded) jump suits with flared trousers. Flares, full stop. tie-dye. Kaftans. JohnTravolta's dancing clobber in _Saturday Night Fever_..... the list is long, and me mum dressed me in the first two.



You forgot safari suits & Birmingham Bags.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 14, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> You forgot safari suits & Birmingham Bags.


EEEKK!!!
oh, the horror, the horror....


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> collars so large that you'd take off in a high wind.



I think you're talking about the 1700s there. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 14, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Cheesecloth shirts with a paisley design on them, and collars so large that you'd take off in a high wind.


Seconded.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 14, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I think you're talking about the 1700s there. Easy mistake to make.



I'm ViolentPanda, not Sasaferrato


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 15, 2020)

There's vintage men's trousers to be had on eBay ViolentPanda .


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> There's vintage men's trousers to be had on eBay ViolentPanda .



Hell, no!!!


----------



## MrSki (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

Hold onto your breakfasts...


----------



## Sue (Oct 17, 2020)

'Bombarded by his passion.' 🤮


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> 'Bombarded by his passion.' 🤮


I know...touch of the Oaten about it?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 17, 2020)

Sue said:


> 'Bombarded by his passion.' 🤮



Bit of the old bukkake


----------



## maomao (Oct 17, 2020)

Surely she'll get sued for breaking one of his many superinjunctions now.


----------



## magneze (Oct 17, 2020)

🎻


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2020)

magneze said:


> 🎻


2020 has been the best year yet for sales of my tiny violins which peaked first when Boris Johnson was hospitalised


----------



## andysays (Oct 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 2020 has been the best year yet for sales of my tiny violins which peaked first when Boris Johnson was hospitalised


It's also been a good year for at least one violinist, if the rumours are to be believed.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Streathamite (Oct 17, 2020)

andysays said:


> It's also been a good year for at least one violinist, if the rumours are to be believed.


Sorry, i'm being a tad slow here, but could you please explain that one to me?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2020)

.


----------



## maomao (Oct 17, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Sorry, i'm being a tad slow here, but could you please explain that one to me?



He's referencing the young Russian violinist that a certain politician may or may not be having it away with. Or are you confused by the idea that it's a good year for her. Sounds like a fucking terrible year to me.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> He's referencing the young Russian violinist that a certain politician may or may not be having it away with. Or are you confused by the idea that it's a good year for her. Sounds like a fucking terrible year to me.


aahh yes...no I simply forgot about that.


----------



## andysays (Oct 17, 2020)

maomao said:


> He's referencing the young Russian violinist that a certain politician may or may not be having it away with. Or are you confused by the idea that it's a good year for her. Sounds like a fucking terrible year to me.


I wasn't sure that "good" was quite the right word, but couldn't think of a better one


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 17, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Hold onto your breakfasts...
> 
> View attachment 234685



there’s a bit more to this than a fling I warrant  . But you likely know anyway


----------



## MrSki (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



No matter the truth of the issue, can't help feeling a little uncomfortable with that particular line.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2020)

Im wondering if she has had a child in the last year or so... ( not seriously wondering mind )


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2020)

I think implying that the woman has been bought with government money is really fucking disgraceful and misogynistic.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think implying that the woman has been bought with government money is really fucking disgraceful and misogynistic.


Yes, that; and it muddies the waters unnecessarily wrt to the inappropriate use of public funds. There's no need to cast the beneficiary of corrupt practice as a sex worker.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think implying that the woman has been bought with government money is really fucking disgraceful and misogynistic.


Actually - agreed. There's enough mud you can sling at Johnson over this rank corruption without that sort of misogyny


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2020)

Also, why is this coming out now? What is going on that we need to be distracted from by this tidbit of non-news? After all, the initial breaking of this was way before lockdown and I think most people were pretty convinced that there was an affair without her coming forward to 'verify' it this much later.

She's been sacrificed again. Why?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Also, why is this coming out now? What is going on that we need to be distracted from by this tidbit of non-news? After all, the initial breaking of this was way before lockdown and I think most people were pretty convinced that there was an affair without her coming forward to 'verify' it this much later.
> 
> She's been sacrificed again. Why?


Suspect that has more to do with her tendency to sell access to the media at regular intervals; only herself to blame for that IMO.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> She's been sacrificed again. Why?


tbh, this latest thing came about as a result of Arcuri's own initiative. If she's been 'sacrificed', she's doing the sacrificing as well.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2020)

I see the BBC are refusing to publish her claims whilst most of the British media is publishing the story...


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

it does seem to disprove Johnson's vehement denials of corruption at the time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I see the BBC are refusing to publish her claims whilst most of the British media is publishing the story...


Shocker


----------



## MrSki (Oct 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> it does seem to disprove Johnson's vehement denials of corruption at the time


They didn't cover the Cummings council tax bill being written off either.


----------



## stavros (Oct 17, 2020)

He's always fucked anyone with two X chromosomes, and still gets voted for by a very large number of people. He won't even blink about this.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Shocker


I wasn't surprised by it, I just rolled my eyes. I think it's important to note somewhere all the things the BBC carefully avoids covering - like the council tax bill avoidance of Cummings as so many people lurk on this site. 

They're giving Pravda a run for their money these days...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

difficulty breathing here


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> difficulty breathing here


:-( You got other symptoms?


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2020)

Has he done nothing twattish in the last three days?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh the irony:


----------



## Smangus (Oct 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> Has he done nothing twattish in the last three days?



We just can't keep up with him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 20, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Oh the irony:
> 
> View attachment 235214


Quite a good Twitter thread on the whole 
Kieran Hurley (@kieran_hurley) Tweeted: @MancTories let this be a lesson to all six of you https://twitter.com/kieran_hurley/status/1318613829262233603?s=20


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2020)

that opens an e-mail to kieran hurley - who is he/she before I send it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> that opens an e-mail to kieran hurley - who is he/she before I send it?


He wrote Beats, a Scottish film about raving in the early 90s. He’s a good lad


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2020)

aha best not be too abusive then ta


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> Has he done nothing twattish in the last three days?


He's still alive so he has been twattish


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> that opens an e-mail to kieran hurley - who is he/she before I send it?


Must learn how to copy a tweet 
Anyway, original tweet and replies have been pulled .


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2020)

Calamity1971 said:


> Must learn how to copy a tweet
> Anyway, original tweet and replies have been pulled .


Glad I screeshotted it then. Anyway just for perpective, not about Johnson in particular (though it was directed at him obvs) but the vermin in general, this may well be what prompted that tweet:


----------



## 8115 (Oct 20, 2020)

They'll still get around 60m probably, the 20m is for vulnerable people I think and the rest is for business, the same as in other areas. They just have to negotiate the rest now.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 20, 2020)

Not saying they won't try to pull a fast one but it's not what it seems I think.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 20, 2020)

Haven't Manchester got any 100-year-old veterans they can set walking up and down their back gardens? I thought that's how we funded national priorities nowadays.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 20, 2020)

The main Twitter feed for the Manc Young Cunts is disavowing itself from the comment


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2020)

Gets called out for lying in the European parliament.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2020)

The Mirror has an 'exclusive' that Johnson will step down early next year because 150k isn't enough to pay all his child support.


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Mirror has an 'exclusive' that Johnson will step down early next year because 150k isn't enough to pay all his child support.



How does he know, or is he just playing it safe in case others emerge?

Yesterday at PMQs he appeared to accuse Sadiq Khan of bankrupting the Mayor's office, or at least TfL. He didn't contextualise it with the figures his predecessor spent on bridges that didn't exist and illegal water cannons, and gave up on revenue from extending the congestion charge into certain parts of London.


----------



## agricola (Oct 22, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Mirror has an 'exclusive' that Johnson will step down early next year because 150k isn't enough to pay all his child support.



That is no doubt what we'll be told, but he will have to go because of what his government has done over the virus and will do over Brexit.  He'll go once we have left and then they'll spend every minute afterwards saying "_well, that was then but we've changed now_".


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2020)

agricola said:


> then they'll spend every minute afterwards saying "_well, that was then but we've changed now_".



Will it work for the Tories? The Labour front bench have been using the new management line ad nauseam since Starmer took the leadership, and the front runners for the Tories - Sunak, Gove, Raab - are all stalwarts of the Johnson cabinet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2020)

stavros said:


> Will it work for the Tories? The Labour front bench have been using the new management line ad nauseam since Starmer took the leadership, and the front runners for the Tories - Sunak, Gove, Raab - are all stalwarts of the Johnson cabinet.



But the tory party couldn't make a strategic choice for the leadership (which would probably be Sunak) because it's the senile, swivel-eyed party faithful who decide. 

As for Starmer's 'new management' line, he was the worst bit of the old management ffs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2020)

stavros said:


> Will it work for the Tories? The Labour front bench have been using the new management line ad nauseam since Starmer took the leadership, and the front runners for the Tories - Sunak, Gove, Raab - are all stalwarts of the Johnson cabinet.


Sunak will shortly be a busted flush


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2020)

in unrelated news priti patel is planning on blowing eu criminals out to the middle of the ocean with a desk top fan


and also stick 12 blades in Boris before Gove if he has to ask for a extension in december


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2020)

Cunt.    He certainly is making enough fucking mistakes.

ETA 2nd clip. 1st one worth watching too.


----------



## Supine (Oct 23, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Mirror has an 'exclusive' that Johnson will step down early next year because 150k isn't enough to pay all his child support.



That story has been running for weeks! He probably wants to bugger off when brexit begins to hurt.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

Move to somewhere in Europe.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Move to somewhere in Europe.


Giulino di Mezzegra might be nice.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

even better than Elba


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> even better than Elba



Send him to St. Helena to lick the ‘special’  wallpaper!


----------



## two sheds (Oct 23, 2020)

There's a calciner not too far from me that has pure arsenic caked on the flu walls. 

Just sayin


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> There's a calciner not too far from me that has pure arsenic caked on the flu walls.
> 
> Just sayin


Yes, why waste any more money on the dead leg bastard.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

agricola said:


> He'll go once we have left and then they'll spend every minute afterwards saying "_well, that was then but we've changed now_".


Pretty much the same trick Johnson himself pulled - "this is a _new_ tory government"


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 23, 2020)

The jackass makes a fine PM, shows the role for what it is, a confidence trick


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> Pretty much the same trick Johnson himself pulled - "this is a _new_ tory government"


But it falls apart so much more quickly than previous models


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> But it falls apart so much more quickly than previous models


naturally - but the voters fell for it, which was all Johnson actually cared about.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> naturally - but the voters fell for it, which was all Johnson actually cared about.


Given his interest in the classics it would be unsurprising if he had given his historical reputation some thought, but he can rest assured there will never be another pm named Boris


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Given his interest in the classics it would be unsurprising if he had given his historical reputation some thought, but he can rest assured there will never be another pm named Boris



They wouldn't risk it!
Only having 'neville' or 'chamberlain' in you name would be more asking for it.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 23, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Giulino di Mezzegra might be nice.


Are you sorting the, umm, _hardware_, or am I?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2020)

Streathamite said:


> They wouldn't risk it!
> Only having 'neville' or 'chamberlain' in you name would be more asking for it.


You've spelt David Cameron wrong


----------



## teqniq (Oct 25, 2020)

A whiff of dissention in the ranks:









						PM on the ropes as London Tories rail against extension of congestion charge
					

MPs warn of ‘blood on the walls’ amid talks with Sadiq Khan over bailout for capital’s transport network




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2020)

teqniq said:


> A whiff of dissention in the ranks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The outer GL tory MPs know they'll be damaged by any threat to the 'Womble' pass for the oldies.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> You've spelt David Cameron wrong


V good!


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I think implying that the woman has been bought with government money is really fucking disgraceful and misogynistic.



It depends, though. If you think women who work as prostitutes are disgraceful, then it's a disgraceful thing to suggest. If, on the other hand, you think it's spending public money on sex that's disgraceful, then you can condemn it without condemning the woman. And being paid for sex is prostitution.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 25, 2020)

scifisam said:


> It depends, though. If you think women who work as prostitutes are disgraceful, then it's a disgraceful thing to suggest. If, on the other hand, you think it's spending public money on sex that's disgraceful, then you can condemn it without condemning the woman. And being paid for sex is prostitution.


I don't think it's disgraceful to work as a prostitute, far from it. But to imply that she is, simply as s tactic to diminish her, IS disgraceful.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 25, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I don't think it's disgraceful to work as a prostitute, far from it. But to imply that she is, simply as s tactic to diminish her, IS disgraceful.



Agreed. But at the same time, if she was paid for sex, then that's prostitution. It's a way more respectable job than almost any other you can do working for a Tory.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## teqniq (Nov 1, 2020)

I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 1, 2020)

Today Gove says that lockdown can/will be extended if the numbers aren't right come December. 

Johnson should have been clear on that yesterday (it's bloody obvious); but he doesn't have either the desire or the capacity to be honest.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 1, 2020)

Is it possible, that for once, he could answer a "difficult" question without using that wry CGAF smirk that displays his utter contempt for those he clealrly views as beneath him?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 1, 2020)

savoloysam said:


> Is it possible, that for once, he could answer a "difficult" question without using they wry CGAF smirk that displays his utter contempt for those he clealrly views as beneath him.



i doubt it


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 1, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i doubt it



Yea it was a kind of rhetorical question really. It's like asking if the sun is going to come up tomorrow.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 1, 2020)

Would be nice if he could say something without resorting to stupid 'jokes' once in a while. He can't bloody help himself


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2020)

Watching those mail-in dumps...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Watching those mail-in dumps...
> 
> View attachment 237325


he's been sent more than a ton of excrement and he's at his wit's end about it


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> he's been sent more than a ton of excrement and he's at his wit's end about it


Barnier will have him eating out of his hand...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2020)

savoloysam said:


> Is it possible, that for once, he could answer a "difficult" question without using that wry CGAF smirk that displays his utter contempt for those he clealrly views as beneath him?


once, just once, i'd like him to answer a difficult question and get the fucking answer right

there's no credit in making the difficult decisions if you get them fucking wrong every bloody time


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2020)

He's fucked.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2020)

brogdale said:


> He's fucked.
> 
> View attachment 237326


stick a hatpin in his ear to wake the bugger up


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2020)

brogdale said:


> He's fucked.
> 
> View attachment 237326



Yes, nowhere near the elan of some of his contemporaries:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2020)

i look forward to when johnson's resting place is marked with a stone reading

alexander boris de pfeffel johnson

fell asleep

posterity has ne'er surveyed a nobler grave than this
here lie the bones of de pfeffel
stop traveller and piss


----------



## teqniq (Nov 4, 2020)

Not wanting to hear the criticism eh?


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 5, 2020)

brogdale said:


> He's fucked.
> 
> View attachment 237326


worse by the day


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2020)

ska invita said:


> worse by the day
> 
> View attachment 237483


A haunted mop


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 5, 2020)

Spot the difference


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> Spot the difference
> View attachment 237537
> View attachment 237539



One's a tragic pastiche of British life, which too many people find bizarrely amusing, and the other...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

Be a bit awkward if the cunt (re?)caught covid off the thick twat Anderson:


----------



## MrSki (Nov 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Be a bit awkward if the cunt (re?)caught covid off the thick twat Anderson:
> 
> View attachment 239067


Handy in avoiding any press scrutiny though.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 15, 2020)

Apparently he's self isolating after coming into contact with someone with a positive Covid Test. _This time, this time -_ come on 2020, you owe us one...


----------



## agricola (Nov 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Be a bit awkward if the cunt (re?)caught covid off the thick twat Anderson:
> 
> View attachment 239067



I know its him, and the Tories, but at some point even they have to understand where allowing this incompetence to continue leads.   Isnt this coming week key for the EU trade deal?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2020)

Oops!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2020)

agricola said:


> I know its him, and the Tories, but at some point even they have to understand where allowing this incompetence to continue leads. Isnt this coming week key for the EU trade deal?



does absence of boris johnson increase or decrease the incompetence, though?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2020)

No problem - Dom can take over 

oops


----------



## maomao (Nov 15, 2020)

500 people a day dying and no deal six weeks away. Quite convenient if you were planning to do nothing about either of those things anyway.


----------



## agricola (Nov 15, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> does absence of boris johnson increase or decrease the incompetence, though?



it absolutely decreases it


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 15, 2020)

agricola said:


> it absolutely decreases it



who‘s the safe pair of hands taking over while he’s out of circulation? Grayling? Shapps? Hancock? Raab?  Not exactly a team with strength on the bench.


----------



## maomao (Nov 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> who‘s the safe pair of hands taking over while he’s out of circulation? Grayling? Shapps? Hancock? Raab?  Not exactly a team with strength on the bench.


Maybe they should bring back the heavyweights like Andrea Leadsom and Jeremy Hunt.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 15, 2020)

Second time lucky?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 15, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Second time lucky?


"second"


----------



## agricola (Nov 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> who‘s the safe pair of hands taking over while he’s out of circulation? Grayling? Shapps? Hancock? Raab?  Not exactly a team with strength on the bench.



Yes, the standard of the bench would be shocking anywhere else but it is not as bad as what is on the pitch at the moment.   He hasn't been PM for 18 months yet and look where we are.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> who‘s the safe pair of hands taking over while he’s out of circulation? Grayling? Shapps? Hancock? Raab?  Not exactly a team with strength on the bench.


Yes, they'll easily be able to compensate for the lost incomptence.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 16, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> who‘s the safe pair of hands taking over while he’s out of circulation? Grayling? Shapps? Hancock? Raab?  Not exactly a team with strength on the bench.


How many of them would want to get off the bench? Didn't BJ himself (the human blowjob) bottle it in 2016 after Cameron resigned, because of how things were in the immediate aftermath of Brexit?


----------



## Sue (Nov 16, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> How many of them would want to get off the bench? Didn't BJ himself (the human blowjob) bottle it in 2016 after Cameron resigned, because of how things were in the immediate aftermath of Brexit?


And on top of Brexit, chuck in a pandemic...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> How many of them would want to get off the bench? Didn't BJ himself (the human blowjob) bottle it in 2016 after Cameron resigned, because of how things were in the immediate aftermath of Brexit?



He got stabbed in the arse by Gove.

Say one thing for Boris, say he's a coward.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Say one thing for Boris, say he's a coward.



Aw, can we not say he's a cunt as well?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## frogwoman (Nov 16, 2020)

Downing Street looks like it is as covid secure as a face touching and hand shaking themed cruise tbh


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 16, 2020)

PM who has had covid gives to his colleges during an informal breakfast during lockdown

did he ask trump to hold his beer


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 16, 2020)

Why can't he be serious for once? 51,000 people are dead and the economy is in the toilet, the least he could do is look like he's sorry about it. Nobody wants to hear about butcher's dogs and moon shots.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why can't he be serious for once? 51,000 people are dead and the economy is in the toilet, the least he could do is look like he's sorry about it. Nobody wants to hear about butcher's dogs and moon shots.



He's brain damaged from the Covid.

And from the aristocrat inbreeding to.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> He's brain damaged from the Covid.
> 
> And from the aristocrat inbreeding to.



No before he caught Covid he was going on about sombreros and freedom of exchange etc. Nobody is fucking interested.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 16, 2020)

Why is a butcher's dog supposed to be so fit anyway?


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why is a butcher's dog supposed to be so fit anyway?


It gets all the best meat.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> It gets all the best meat.


The _Special stuff?_


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2020)

brogdale said:


> The _Special stuff?_


The woof stuff!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Why is a butcher's dog supposed to be so fit anyway?



Long Pork Gives You Wings.


----------



## andysays (Nov 17, 2020)

And another one

Boris Johnson 'called Scottish devolution disaster'



> Boris Johnson has come under fire for reportedly telling a virtual meeting of Conservative MPs that devolution had been a "disaster" in Scotland. Mr Johnson also reportedly described it as predecessor Tony Blair's "biggest mistake".





> The SNP and Labour have both criticised Mr Johnson. But government sources suggested the prime minister had been making "more of a reference" to the SNP's running of Scotland than devolution in general.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2020)

andysays said:


> And another one
> 
> Boris Johnson 'called Scottish devolution disaster'


Self-isolation as ideology.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

Surprised he's calling anything a disaster tbh.


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2020)

Gotta fucking laugh about one of the biggest cheerleaders and promoters of fucking Brexit complaining about the rise of nationalism...


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2020)

andysays said:


> And another one
> 
> Boris Johnson 'called Scottish devolution disaster'



It's almost as if this government is trying to push Scotland into going independent.  I'm sure it's not that - far too many Tories with a sentimental attachment to the union - but pretty much everything they do seems almost calculated to wind the Scots up and give ammo to the SNP.  The incompetence of them is breathtaking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It's almost as if this government is trying to push Scotland into going independent.  I'm sure it's not that - far too many Tories with a sentimental attachment to the union - but pretty much everything they do seems almost calculated to wind the Scots up and give ammo to the SNP.  The incompetence of them is breathtaking.


they're incompetent in so many ways it would go against the grain for them to be on the ball with this


----------



## maomao (Nov 17, 2020)

It's a disaster for him because everyone can see someone doing his job properly. Makes him look twice the cunt.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 17, 2020)

That leak from a private meeting made me laugh. Just goes to show how much authority he has over his Tory scum colleagues that they are leaking his comments.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 17, 2020)

They're trying to backtrack on this a bit by saying what he _meant_ was that devolution _under the separatist SNP boogeymen _has been a disaster. Yeah, such a disaster that we've repeatedly voted them back into power at every opportunity since 2007.

No matter what way you paint what he said it's pretty grossly offensive to the majority of the Scottish electorate (we voted 74% yes in the referendum asking if Scotland should have its own parliament).


----------



## weepiper (Nov 17, 2020)

I mean, listen to this shit



It's hard not to think they're deliberately trying to stir us up to vote for independence  I can only say that if they're not, they don't understand Scotland at _all._


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

Twat's probably accelerated independence by five years


----------



## agricola (Nov 17, 2020)

weepiper said:


> It's hard not to think they're deliberately trying to stir us up to vote for independence  I can only say that if they're not, they don't understand Scotland at _all._



TBF an awful lot of what they've done since 2010 with regards to Scotland do appear an awful lot like deliberate attempts to permanently get rid of 60-odd constituencies that will rarely return Tory MPs.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2020)

agricola said:


> TBF an awful lot of what they've done since 2010 with regards to Scotland do appear an awful lot like deliberate attempts to permanently get rid of 60-odd constituencies that will rarely return Tory MPs.



I've never really been patriotic but I never expected the last 10 years to make me actively hate living here as much as it has.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 17, 2020)

agricola said:


> TBF an awful lot of what they've done since 2010 with regards to Scotland do appear an awful lot like deliberate attempts to permanently get rid of 60-odd constituencies that will rarely return Tory MPs.


Think it's more like trying to build a narrative that Scottish independence is just the tragic unfolding of the consequences of lamentable decisions taken back in the day, and nothing Johnson could have had any influence over either way.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 18, 2020)

His thoughts on scotland and devolution:


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

God he's a nasty slimy twat - nothing changed over the years clearly.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 18, 2020)

His comments on independence certainly pissed me off yesterday, if anyone is driving a wedge between people it's him. And devolution happened in 1999, how the fuck could the SNP misuse it when they didn't get into power until 2007 as weepiper said?

It's just bullshit, and not well-crafted bullshit at that.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 18, 2020)

Its all bullshit to keep the arseholes that gave him the power the feeling that he's doing something serious with some kind of vision. When actually he's just a posh boy conman.


----------



## A380 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> God he's a nasty slimy twat



The trouble is, that slime is non-adhesive, hence there is no faeces about his person.

His long record of (I hope naïve) bigotry doesn't get broadcast and repeated often enough, for which a large proportion of the press takes a lot of responsibility. Eddie Mair's interview should be far more notorious amongst the general public than it is.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 18, 2020)

stavros said:


> His long record of (I hope naïve) bigotry doesn't get broadcast and repeated often enough,



There is no way in hell it's naïve, it's completely deliberate and a constant dog whistle in accordance with his politics, venal personality and views of the audience he is addressing . Don't fall for that line of argument, it's carefully crafted to ensure plausible deniability in an "Oh, I didn't realise it was offensive, sorry about that" sort of way.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

Plus the refusal to actually apologize for any of it (as far as I'm aware).


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 18, 2020)

Announcing 16 billion on defence for next 4 the same day as 12 billion (only 4 of which is new to the budget) for a green industrial revolution shows where the priorities are.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

A mate described him as 'a complete buffoon whose mind is completely colonised by throwaway classical references'


----------



## teqniq (Nov 19, 2020)

Why the fuck now or even at all?









						Boris Johnson agrees £16bn rise in defence spending
					

Announcement comes after ministers resisted spending extra money on free school meals in holidays




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Why the fuck now or even at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


handouts to donors


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Why the fuck now or even at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the troops don’t complain when they are mobilised onto the streets!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2020)

Remind me who JCB donate to


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Remind me who JCB donate to



They'll be able to bulldoze ancient Palestinian olive groves ECOLOGICALLY


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Why the fuck now or even at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice retirement package


----------



## agricola (Nov 19, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Announcing 16 billion on defence for next 4 the same day as 12 billion (only 4 of which is new to the budget) for a green industrial revolution shows where the priorities are.



TBF its probably misleading to say most of this is going on defence, at least in terms of tanks, bombs, lasers, war-droids and so on - 2021 is when the defence housing deal that restricted how much rent Annington (the firm that Tories sold the housing units to) could charge expires.  

Even under these restrictions, the NAO found they'd already "lost" several billion on the deal and no doubt they are going to ramp rents up massively now.


----------



## kebabking (Nov 19, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Why the fuck now or even at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because the last multi-year spending agreement ran out, so the MoD got a new one in exactly the same way as every other government department gets one.

The increase is, as with Health, Education, DWP etc.. because their workload has increased so their budget has increased.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 19, 2020)

No payrises for NHS workers though eh? But plenty of money to spend on 'hackers' and space defense.

E2a and no money for hungry kids either until they were shamed into it, or perhaps to be more accurate their public image was not looking so good.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2020)

And set against how they're about to renege on their 0.7% GDP ODA manifesto pledge...ploughshares into swords.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Why the fuck now or even at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fucking disgrace. We need to pay carers a decent wage, we need decent care homes, we need hospitals, nurses,  doctors, scientists ( to develop new drugs). There are so many good/essential  causes that need money yet we go and spend it on the least humane, most corrupt industries going. Why, partly so we can have the biggest navy in Europe. WHY.
Much better idea, let's just shoot/fire/throw the Johnstone's and their government at it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A fucking disgrace. We need to pay carers a decent wage, we need decent care homes, we need hospitals, nurses,  doctors, scientists ( to develop new drugs). There are so many good/essential  causes that need money yet we go and spend it on the least humane, most corrupt industries going. Why, partly so we can have the biggest navy in Europe. WHY.
> Much better idea, let's just shoot/fire/throw the Johnstone's and their government at it.


And why does it need to be such a big spending boost for the military? The biggest since the end of the Cold War.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 19, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Why the fuck now or even at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My understanding is also that £40 billion has already been spent on defence.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> And why does it need to be such a big spending boost for the military? The biggest since the end of the Cold War.



A cabinent of armchair SAS.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2020)

Fucking Johnson waving his willy about, again. Another vanity project to prove to everyone internationally, that he's got what it takes to have the biggest and best. 
Makes me want to fight for peace.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2020)

There are no surprises here CAAT - CAAT urges rethink on UK military spending increase: “a totally inappropriate response to the pandemic”

I think I might be giving CAAT a Christmas present this year.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Announcing 16 billion on defence



Hungry children around the country say, "Fair enough".


----------



## Fairweather (Nov 19, 2020)

This mob are shamelessly bent.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 20, 2020)

We are going to get Frigates with Frikking Lasers 😂 pew pew pew 🙄🤣


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

likesfish said:


> We are going to get Frigates with Frikking Lasers 😂 pew pew pew 🙄🤣


Manned by chaplains I hear


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> A cabinent of armchair SAS.


Look forward to when they're penguin bellies full of armchair sas


----------



## MrSki (Nov 25, 2020)

Johnson at today's PMQs.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 25, 2020)

Smangus said:


> There is no way in hell it's naïve, it's completely deliberate and a constant dog whistle in accordance with his politics, venal personality and views of the audience he is addressing . Don't fall for that line of argument, it's carefully crafted to ensure plausible deniability in an "Oh, I didn't realise it was offensive, sorry about that" sort of way.



I'd say it's a bit of both.  He can and does dog-whistle, but he's also stupid enough to stick his foot in it from time to time.


----------



## Serene (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## not a trot (Nov 25, 2020)

MrSki said:


> Johnson at today's PMQs.




Was he on drugs ?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2020)

Do we know what he was responding to?


----------



## Smangus (Nov 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Look forward to when they're penguin bellies full of armchair sas



What urban's Hibernian pensioner got to do with this?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Do we know what he was responding to?


Keir Starmer


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 25, 2020)

The rise in military spending is disgraceful but it's inline with rest of the vanity projects these cunts are continuing with, HS2, Brexit etc.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Keir Starmer



Ta - sorry if it was posted before I can't see it in Firefox


----------



## MrSki (Nov 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Do we know what he was responding to?


It was during Starmer's questions but could of been when he asked Starmer a question about Corbyn & the speaker told him it was PMQs not LOTO questions.  

Edit here is the clip. Already posted by Orang Utan


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2020)

I like the threat to mute him at the end.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2020)

I wish this fucking prick would stop talking in metaphors. It’s doing my cake in trying to work out what he is in about


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I wish this fucking prick would stop talking


C4U


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I wish this fucking prick would stop talking in metaphors. It’s doing my cake in trying to work out what he is in about



I wouldn't if I were him: talking pseudo-intellectual bollocks has got him to where he always wanted to be.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2020)

Brady laying into the 'government' and Johnson's face is a picture...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Brady laying into the 'government' and Johnson's face is a picture...
> 
> View attachment 241306


----------



## MrSki (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Brady laying into the 'government' and Johnson's face is a picture...
> 
> View attachment 241306



That photo would be improved if Brady leaned forward a little.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Perhaps bj could be locked away at a home for the criminally inept


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 7, 2020)

This may have been posted before but I can't remember seeing it here 









						Boris: The Boy Who Fell Upwards
					

Boris: The Boy Who Fell Upwards  #storytimewithsam




					fb.watch


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2020)

It'll be interesting to see how they spin whatever comes out of his face-to-face with von der Leyen this week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> It'll be interesting to see how they spin whatever comes out of his face-to-face with von der Leyen this week.



It’s already assumed to be just a political stunt so he can claim to have tried his best to get a deal. No reason for him to go.


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s already assumed to be just a political stunt so he can claim to have tried his best to get a deal. No reason for him to go.



Does that not set him as having failed if he doesn't get a deal?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 8, 2020)

stavros said:


> Does that not set him as having failed if he doesn't get a deal?


He's good at dealing with failure. In fact, it appears to be his main skill.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2020)

Hey he may of finally stop the expansion of heathrow

as no fucker wants to send goods from the UK anymore

so that is sort of a win


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> Hey he may of finally stop the expansion of heathrow
> 
> as no fucker wants to send goods from the UK anymore
> 
> so that is sort of a win



Unlikely - they'll still bulldoze people's homes for a lorry park / marshalling yard and then start a culture war argument over whether the crossing on the rail line there is the only one in London.  Anyone who points out the one in Greenwich is remainer scum.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s already assumed to be just a political stunt so he can claim to have tried his best to get a deal. No reason for him to go.



Its 50/50 on this or that they have a deal but Boris wants to be the one to come home with it.

Fundamentally he wants to be loved but he can't seem to grasp that he's permanently pissed off 48% of the country.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2020)

hopefully the deal he come back with pisses off the other 52 % of the population


just hopefully someone sticks a blade in pob before he can grasp power


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its 50/50 on this or that they have a deal but Boris wants to be the one to come home with it.
> 
> Fundamentally he wants to be loved but he can't seem to grasp that he's permanently pissed off 48% of the country.


Remember only 37% of the electorate actually voted for Leave, that's about 26% of the UK population.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2020)

The EU is apparently insisting on terms "no PM could accept".

Point 1 in their proposed deal: don't be a cunt.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 9, 2020)

either johnson is going for "no deal" (which will be fucking terrible - and utterly pointless cos the uk will have to come up with a deal with EU whatever)
or he is going to cave in to their terms whilst pretending he got some big concessions - then try to billy bullshit his own party. 

Option 2 makes most sense - but fuck knows with this cunt tbh


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2020)

He may well run us over the cliff into no deal and then resign. Same trick Cameron played after loosing the referendum.


----------



## Serene (Dec 9, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> either johnson is going for "no deal" (which will be fucking terrible - and utterly pointless cos the uk will have to come up with a deal with EU whatever)
> or he is going to cave in to their terms whilst pretending he got some big concessions - then try to billy bullshit his own party.
> 
> Option 2 makes most sense - but fuck knows with this cunt tbh


Yes option 2. Particularly as he gambled on Trump winning and Biden doesnt like Brexit or the Tories.


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2020)

It was good hearing Gove squirm to (not) answer for Johnson's broken promises on the radio this morning.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 9, 2020)

I think he's delusional enough to believe that if the Plucky Brit stands up to Johnny Foreigner firmly enough, the latter will quail in the face of our Britishness. Well, that and them not liking the taste of cold steel, etc., very well...ALONE, yada yada yada.

He's going to be as shocked as anyone when it all falls flat on its face.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 9, 2020)

What.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 9, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think he's delusional enough to believe that if the Plucky Brit stands up to Johnny Foreigner firmly enough, the latter will quail in the face of our Britishness. Well, that and them not liking the taste of cold steel, etc., very well...ALONE, yada yada yada.
> 
> He's going to be as shocked as anyone when it all falls flat on its face.



We are talking about a fella who walked away left his wife when she was going thru some serious medical issues

and has pretty much failed at ever position he has held, this might teach him he is not Churchill but thats about it 

Boris will watch it burn around him and maybe resign 
which he caught for walking around hospitals thinking it was important to shake hands with everyone as a sign of strength

More than likely he could walk away from this mess and spend a worryingly long media career snipping from the side lines that he could of sorted it all if it was not
for the pesky remainers, the deceitful eu negotiators who want to take away british "freedom"  and  the side effects of catching the deadly virus


----------



## Serene (Dec 10, 2020)

Allegedly Boris asked  Ursula von der Leyen if she wanted to go to a Night Club and have a few drinks after they finished the first talks. He told her she was beautiful.


----------



## Serene (Dec 10, 2020)

Apparently when they landed he told the Airport staff that he was unsure if they would have to parachute in at night in case the Luftwaffe got them. He then spent an hour walking around Brussels trying to find somewhere that was open to buy some cans. He ended up with 12 cans of Skol. He had to go back out again as soon as he fridged  the cans as he had forgotten to get some fags.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 10, 2020)

Serene said:


> Apparently when they landed he told the Airport staff that he was unsure if they would have to parachute in at night in case the Luftwaffe got them. He then spent an hour walking around Brussels trying to find somewhere that was open to buy some cans. He ended up with 12 cans of Skol. He had to go back out again as soon as he fridged  the cans as he had forgotten to get some fags.


I am beginning to doubt the veracity of some of these accounts


----------



## Serene (Dec 10, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I am beginning to doubt the veracity of some of these accounts



Ok I made some of it up. My post is as true as most of the funny Newspaper stories.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2020)

Serene said:


> Ok I made some of it up.



Congratulations; you've been appointed to the post of Brussels correspondent at the Daily Telegraph in 1989.


----------



## Serene (Dec 11, 2020)

So far today at the talks he has lied about farting at the dinner table and was caught trying to by some E in the side street during the break.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2020)

Ninj


----------



## bimble (Dec 11, 2020)

This is pretty good. On Johnson’s smirk when he lies.








						Boris Johnson’s smirk as he lies is the most honest thing about him | Tom Peck
					

All the prime minister’s lies, and they are many, are full-throated and real – the smirk is a flash of self-awareness




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't think I've ever actually had a mung bean.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 13, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> I don't think I've ever actually had a mung bean.


 Don't bother


----------



## maomao (Dec 13, 2020)

Beansprouts commonly eaten in Chinese takeaway food are the sprouts of the mung bean plant. But as for the beans themselves, you're not missing much. The Chinese make a cold soup for drinking in summer out of them and it's rank.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 13, 2020)

How did the world end up with Trump and Boris ... together? 
They've fucked up the US and the UK.

I cant understand why people are not storming Westminster and fucking the tories out!!!

Seriously. 
Gunpowder plot 2 is really due.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 13, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> How did the world end up with Trump and Boris ... together?
> They've fucked up the US and the UK.
> 
> I cant understand why people are not storming Westminster and fucking the tories out!!!
> ...


Johnson.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 13, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> How did the world end up with Trump and Boris ... together?


Low levels of class consciousness, culmination of the last 40 years of mass depoliticisation and a cultivation of the "me me me" society.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Struwwelpeter (Dec 13, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 243360


I hope that's real and not a mash-up.  If it's real, where is it because I want to be one of their customers.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 13, 2020)

It came up as a post on my FB feed. No indication of where the outlet is but I do believe it's real.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 13, 2020)

quiet guy said:


> It came up as a post on my FB feed. No indication of where the outlet is but I do believe it's real.


 
Truly a post of our times.


----------



## maomao (Dec 13, 2020)

It doesn't make sense though. How can a cooked meal be oven ready? Or are they boasting that they only serve ready meals?

Plus it just looks photoshopped.


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> It doesn't make sense though. How can a cooked meal be oven ready?



It's in keeping with the source quote, which was, "We have an oven-ready deal, so let's put it in the microwave".


----------



## maomao (Dec 13, 2020)

stavros said:


> It's in keeping with the source quote, which was, "We have an oven-ready deal, so let's put it in the microwave".


Yes, I understand that, thank you. But it makes no sense as an advertising board for a catering establishment which makes me doubt it's veracity.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 13, 2020)

maomao said:


> Yes, I understand that, thank you. But it makes no sense as an advertising board for a catering establishment which makes me doubt it's veracity.



Is a joke mate.


----------



## Serene (Dec 13, 2020)

Today Boris had another extended liquid lunch, once again lied about him farting at the dinner table and spent the afternnon online at the bookies.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 14, 2020)

Suspect she has a point here.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 15, 2020)

WATCH: German TV mocks Boris Johnson and Brexit in 'The Clown' parody
					

A German television show has mocked Boris Johnson and his Brexit proposals in a spoof of Netflix's The Crown entitled 'The Clown'.




					www.theneweuropean.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 16, 2020)

MrSki said:


>



Such bantz


----------



## MrSki (Dec 16, 2020)

Struwwelpeter said:


> I hope that's real and not a mash-up.  If it's real, where is it because I want to be one of their customers.


It is at least a couple of months old.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 19, 2020)

Right. this fucking bell end. Too cowardly to do this whilst parliament was sitting......


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

In at #2


----------



## hipipol (Dec 21, 2020)

The new strain with a "possible" increase in infectivity is the Chaos Cabinets excuse for having to pull back on ludicrously optimistic Crimbo Party promises, predicated as it was on projections from Imperial - they of the 100k dead by Christmas tosh back in Nov - ZOE data does not seem to back this Cassandra's assesment. The terrified ferret faced Hancock appearing on TV, "the strain is running wild, its out of control" - what sort of imbecile is this thing? - no wonder France wants bugger all to do with us. In order to dig their sorry stupid asses out of their rigid and impossible statements, they have clutched at one speech, in which it was admitted this is in fact pretty much pure speculation - more data needed etc. Been around since Sept, no increase in deaths, infection rate showing no difference direct correlation of increase to new strain. Omnishaby "Shambles" Johnson...well he just shambles on........grabbing at any reason to claim justification as to why he's really a decent bloke!! Witless fart


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2020)

hipipol said:


> The new strain with a "possible" increase in infectivity is the Chaos Cabinets excuse for having to pull back on ludicrously optimistic Crimbo Party promises, predicated as it was on projections from Imperial - they of the 100k dead by Christmas tosh back in Nov - ZOE data does not seem to back this Cassandra's assesment. The terrified ferret faced Hancock appearing on TV, "the strain is running wild, its out of control" - what sort of imbecile is this thing? - no wonder France wants bugger all to do with us. In order to dig their sorry stupid asses out of their rigid and impossible statements, they have clutched at one speech, in which it was admitted this is in fact pretty much pure speculation - more data needed etc. Been around since Sept, no increase in deaths, infection rate showing no difference direct correlation of increase to new strain. Omnishaby "Shambles" Johnson...well he just shambles on........grabbing at any reason to claim justification as to why he's really a decent bloke!! Witless fart


And inhale


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## 2hats (Dec 22, 2020)

hipipol said:


> predicated as it was on projections from Imperial - they of the 100k dead by Christmas tosh back in Nov - ZOE data does not seem to back this Cassandra's assesment


Oh dear. Apologies for dragging you back into the real world...

That's 100k by the end of the year modelled back in April for releasing lockdown with only shielding thereafter.

Meanwhile... Coronavirus (COVID-19)  latest insights - Office for National Statistics
two weeks ago there were at least 78k COVID related deaths across the UK; plus _at least_ another 4k since then.

We are pretty much there minus a wafer saved by a few, subsequent, half-baked, reluctant mitigations from the magical thinking school of government.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

Good analysis


----------



## magneze (Dec 22, 2020)

Until the end. The aura of power left very quickly if it ever existed. We're left with the aura of a shambolic twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2020)

2hats said:


> Oh dear. Apologies for dragging you back into the real world...
> 
> That's 100k by the end of the year modelled back in April for releasing lockdown with only shielding thereafter.
> 
> ...


And the government's inability to count


----------



## tony.c (Dec 22, 2020)

editor said:


> In at #2
> 
> View attachment 244410


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="The Kunts - Boris Johnson is a fucking cunt - YouTube" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2020)

Fresh from overruling the watchdog on whether Priti Patel is a bully, the PM now discards the advice of another independent commission to give honours for cash.

Peerages have always been bent as hell, before you even get to the concept of the HoL. However, this is such a blatant up yours.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 23, 2020)

Come on Kunts


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 24, 2020)

I really, really hope Johnson is stupid enough to think he can get away with Christmas at Chequers


----------



## hipipol (Dec 24, 2020)

2hats said:


> Oh dear. Apologies for dragging you back into the real world...
> 
> That's 100k by the end of the year modelled back in April for releasing lockdown with only shielding thereafter.
> 
> ...


If you are going to post links, its a good idea to read em,  - the ONS link says ," 72,546 mentioned COVID-19 on the death certificate " - where did you get the 78k figure? - dated the 22.12.2020, NOT 2 weeks ago
So three days out from Christmas we are still nearly 30k short, not as you claim pretty much matched
Click on the tab marked "Deaths" on the link you posted, you will get the latest figure as quoted above
The original pub of the Imperial Data was March-ish, but Imperial them selves published an analysis of their data by Endinburgh Uni that backed the March conclusions 08.10.2020 BMJ study confirms Imperial COVID-19 projections | Imperial News | Imperial College London - so yeah they were still backing their position - so have another little think eh?
Dont bother trying to "drag me back" into other aspects of your "genius" analytical methods, mine was a spur of the moment rant which proves to be reasonably accurate, you had time to think and produced tosh - Dont try to be a smart arse when you cant even be bothered read properly are obviously just an Arse


----------



## 2hats (Dec 24, 2020)

hipipol said:


> If you are going to post links, its a good idea to read em,  - the ONS link says ," 72,546 mentioned COVID-19 on the death certificate " - where did you get the 78k figure? - dated the 22.12.2020, NOT 2 weeks ago
> So three days out from Christmas we are still nearly 30k short, not as you claim pretty much matched
> Click on the tab marked "Deaths" on the link you posted, you will get the latest figure as quoted above
> The original pub of the Imperial Data was March-ish, but Imperial them selves published an analysis of their data by Endinburgh Uni that backed the March conclusions 08.10.2020 BMJ study confirms Imperial COVID-19 projections | Imperial News | Imperial College London - so yeah they were still backing their position - so have another little think eh?
> Dont bother trying to "drag me back" into other aspects of your "genius" analytical methods, mine was a spur of the moment rant which proves to be reasonably accurate, you had time to think and produced tosh - Dont try to be a smart arse when you cant even be bothered read properly are obviously just an Arse


Clue: The ONS publish data for England and Wales.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 24, 2020)

2hats said:


> Clue: The ONS publish data for England and Wales.


WTF? Cryptic clues? In what way does your "statement" change the deaths reading to match your claims?


----------



## Argonia (Dec 24, 2020)

Last seen at number six. Better than the fucking Ladbaby sausage roll bollocks. Would love to see the radio stations squirming and not playing it.









						The Kunts' ‘Boris Johnson Is A Fucking C**t’ enters Top 10 in race for Christmas Number One
					

The Kunts' song ‘Boris Johnson Is A Fucking Cunt’ has entered the Top 10 of the UK's singles chart in the race for Christmas Number One.




					www.nme.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2020)

So are we now stuck with the cunt for the full 4 years ?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 24, 2020)

hipipol said:


> WTF? Cryptic clues? In what way does your "statement" change the deaths reading to match your claims?


You have to add in the numbers for Scotland and NI too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> So are we now stuck with the cunt for the full 4 years ?


We may get time off for good behaviour


----------



## hipipol (Dec 24, 2020)

2hats said:


> Clue: The ONS publish data for England and Wales.


As you wont spell it out yourself allow me :- Implicit in your view is an assumption that up to 28,000 covid deaths are required to reach  your  -"We are pretty much there minus a wafer" level, ie 100k deaths - so how many dead from Covid in NI and Scotland (ie NOT England and Wales) in fact? Just over 5,000 between the pair. Still 20+k short. A "Wafer"?  Sorry mate, if you are going be so useless with it, giving smugly pompous observations based on poor mathematical skills, leave the Stats to people who can count


----------



## hipipol (Dec 24, 2020)

teuchter said:


> You have to add in the numbers for Scotland and NI too.


I know, just wanted him to say that, then see what it implied. To reach his assumed figure he needed 25k dead in Scotland, around 3k in NI. - well whatever you do, dont take any maths advice from this soutce


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 24, 2020)

The 78k figure is 72k deaths England and Wales +6k deaths Scotland and Northern Ireland


----------



## hipipol (Dec 24, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> The 78k figure is 72k deaths England and Wales +6k deaths Scotland and Northern Ireland


Bizarrely thats exactly my point -  position stated was that we were a "wafer" away form the 100K modelling - the date for the figure of 78k was said to be 2 weeks ago, instead of the factual 2 days, and a very wafty, well another few thousand will have gone by now, we'll get there any minute,etc. Point is, if you are going to sarcastically critique another, get it right - a deliberate inflation of 17.94% - yeah, I'm grumpy cos he/she took the piss and was EVEN more sloppy and cavalier with facts than I !!!! Astonishing...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> So are we now stuck with the cunt for the full 4 years ?



Still a possibility he'll dip out and let somebody even worse take over.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Last seen at number six. Better than the fucking Ladbaby sausage roll bollocks. Would love to see the radio stations squirming and not playing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do like how they star out 'cunt' but not 'The Kunts'.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 25, 2020)

Bollocks yet another number one for Ladbaby, not the Kunts. Shame. Kunts came in at number five.


----------



## elbows (Dec 25, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Bizarrely thats exactly my point -  position stated was that we were a "wafer" away form the 100K modelling - the date for the figure of 78k was said to be 2 weeks ago, instead of the factual 2 days, and a very wafty, well another few thousand will have gone by now, we'll get there any minute,etc. Point is, if you are going to sarcastically critique another, get it right - a deliberate inflation of 17.94% - yeah, I'm grumpy cos he/she took the piss and was EVEN more sloppy and cavalier with facts than I !!!! Astonishing...



When we have more/longer/stronger periods of restrictions than those baked into particular modelling exercises, I never understand why people think that means the model failed when real numbers fail to reach the heights shown by the models. We had national restrictions in November! We can see the curves shown in graphs and which way they were heading if interventions hadnt happened.

As for your original point, its true that the government and others such as the Welsh administration are making the most of the new variant by using it as an excuse for all their failings in this second wave. But I treat that aspect as its own thing, entirely separate from the actual implications and effects of the new variant strain. I can be plenty cynical about the politicians and the use of this stuff without letting such things rub off on my judgement about the new strain itself. The true implications of the new strain should become somewhat clearer in future than they are today, although there will still be some blurring between the impact of the mutations and the other failures of governance in the second wave, and indeed the effects of winter/winter human behaviour.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2021)

Caption competition.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> View attachment 247047


No I'm not going into tier 46 you cunt... BANG


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> View attachment 247047


"...this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world and will blow you head clean off, you’ve gotta ask yourself a question: 'Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?"


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2021)

Nope, nothing in there


----------



## maomao (Jan 4, 2021)

This is our new cuntometer Mr Johnson... hang on.. I think it's broken...Ive never seen a reading that high before.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> View attachment 247047


set phaser to kill


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2021)

Looks like she’s getting an exclusive interview with his barnet


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> View attachment 247047



"It's telling me that the mask need to be much, much tighter."


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes, now I look properly I see something lower than a drunk tapeworm living in the arse of an abyssal viperfish



S☼I said:


> It's absolutely fucking criminal how slow of thought and deed these ghouls in charge are. They've caused huge amounts of stress to pupils, parents and educators alike for fuck-all when a drunk tapeworm living in the arse of an abyssal viperfish could see weeks ago what should and shouldn't be done. I genuinely despise them for doing this to us.


----------



## Quote (Jan 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> View attachment 247047



"I'll use this to spray some water on there and then we'll try and comb it a bit."


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2021)

No Boris, you've been on that swing long enough. It's time to let another spoilt little shit have a go on it.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2021)

Brits x2  

twats x2


----------



## Raheem (Jan 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> View attachment 247047


"I've never seen this before. The display just says 'Cunt'."


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 5, 2021)

I knew I'd seen that facial expression somewhere before. Needs more mutton chops - he was mayor of London FFS!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 5, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> View attachment 247047



The Dino D. Horrendous remake of Reservoir Dogs looks to be a bit disappointing.


----------



## Fairweather (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2021)

elbows said:


> Caption competition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## existentialist (Jan 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


>


Well, that's short and sweet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Well, that's short and sweet


i see johnson's  lizard sweat has bleached the blue from the side of the phaser


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnson is definitely not his usual boisterous "rah-rah" self in Parliament today. Don't know if he's finally located his "appropriate" button, or if he's just knackered.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 6, 2021)

Hungover?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 6, 2021)

I think he looks quite poorly. He has aged significantly over the last year, and looks tired and even a little bit hunted. 

Whether it's long Covid, booze, drugs, or just a dilettante who's just found his favourite paddling pool has turned into the Mariana Trench, I have no idea, but I reckon he's probably not long for the job...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think he looks quite poorly. He has aged significantly over the last year, and looks tired and even a little bit hunted.
> 
> Whether it's long Covid, booze, drugs, or just a dilettante who's just found his favourite paddling pool has turned into the Mariana Trench, I have no idea, but I reckon he's probably not long for the job...


----------



## not a trot (Jan 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think he looks quite poorly. He has aged significantly over the last year, and looks tired and even a little bit hunted.
> 
> Whether it's long Covid, booze, drugs, or just a dilettante who's just found his favourite paddling pool has turned into the Mariana Trench, I have no idea, but I reckon he's *probably not long for the job...*



No experience, but I'd be more then happy to knock up a coffin for him. I'd even do it for free.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 6, 2021)

not a trot said:


> No experience, but I'd be more then happy to knock up a coffin for him. I'd even do it for free.


Who needs a coffin? A shroud would be enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Who needs a coffin? A shroud would be enough.


Or a gibbet


----------



## existentialist (Jan 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Or a gibbet


Yeah, but you need something to put the bits the crows won't eat in...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 6, 2021)

I can get vultures on the cheap, just stick him in a tower somewhere


----------



## andysays (Jan 6, 2021)

Quote said:


> "I'll use this to spray some water on there and then we'll try and comb it a bit."


That's what I actually thought was happening when I first saw the photo


----------



## klang (Jan 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, but you need something to put the bits the crows won't eat in...


just use a mincer.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2021)

Watch this story by Blaktrix on Instagram before it disappears.
					

341 Followers, 519 Following, 27 Posts




					instagram.com


----------



## stavros (Jan 6, 2021)

Does he write his own material, or is there a team of wonks to do it for him?



> *The end of England's lockdown will not happen with a "big bang" but will instead be a "gradual unwrapping", Boris Johnson has told MPs.*


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 6, 2021)

This aged well.






🤢🤮


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2021)

stavros said:


> Does he write his own material, or is there a team of wonks to do it for him?


Every week six boxes of crayons and six flip charts are brought in to 10 downing street, leading to suspicions abdpj does write his own

Careful observers will not that Johnson's cuffs frequently bear mute witness to his crayon scrawling


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think he looks quite poorly. He has aged significantly over the last year, and looks tired and even a little bit hunted.
> 
> Whether it's long Covid, booze, drugs, or just a dilettante who's just found his favourite paddling pool has turned into the Mariana Trench, I have no idea, but I reckon he's probably not long for the job...


The penguins hope they'll be dining on him before the onset of the antarctic winter


----------



## teqniq (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2021)

Really hope these poor old folks told the bulstercunt to back off out of their space...


----------



## stavros (Jan 12, 2021)

I think leisure bike rides, such as Johnson's to Stratford, should be encouraged, especially amongst those of a wider girth and with a propensity for laziness.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> I think leisure bike rides, such as Johnson's to Stratford, should be encouraged, especially amongst those of a wider girth and with a propensity for laziness.



He drove to Stratford and took a ride around the park. Probably.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2021)

This is dire as fuck:


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This is dire as fuck:



"i would put myself in the category of people who believe that err its important to stick up for your err history, your your your traditions... and ting "


----------



## nogojones (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2021)

So looking forward to a wonderful special relationship?


----------



## A380 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2021)

Twitter's _jeu du jour..._what's wrong with this picture of the Biden call?

Apart from the obvious that it contains 2 images of Johnson, that is...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2021)

They've photoshopped in the phone lead in the mirror


----------



## teqniq (Jan 24, 2021)

Peston is wittering about this on Twitter. As if he hasn't got any actual journalism to do.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2021)

He's saying that the lead doesn't show on the mirror though? Which is bloody silly because it clearly does. (I made the photoshopping for those who haven't seen it on the other thread  )


----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He's saying that the lead doesn't show on the mirror though? Which is bloody silly because it clearly does. (I made the photoshopping for those who haven't seen it on the other thread  )


Reckon Peston read the vertical line as his shirt front; obviously as good at angles & mirrors as he is at journalism.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 24, 2021)

Caption competition win. Certainly better than anything Peston has to offer:


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 24, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Caption competition win. Certainly better than anything Peston has to offer:



"And I have to keep my hand in this position to get the full 5G experience from the vaccine?"


----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2021)

From that angle the lead might not show.

However, Johnson has been photoshopped into the mirror because he's a vampire.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Peston is wittering about this on Twitter. As if he hasn't got any actual journalism to do.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2021)

Is he dropping the promise-the-earth rhetoric? "As soon as we can" is uncharacteristically downbeat and realistic.


----------



## panpete (Jan 25, 2021)

Is there no way we can call for another election? 
The tories have been in power since 2010, Etonians don't represent the British public.
I don't know of anyone who likes Boris. 
Scuse my ignorance but how does a vote of no confidence work?
Look at the way he has handled things.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2021)

panpete said:


> Scuse my ignorance but how does a vote of no confidence work?



a political party can hold a vote of no confidence in their leader (the party's rules will dictate how that works, but think it's triggered by / voted on by that party's sitting MP's rather than the general membership in the two main parties) - if they lose, then that party can elect a new leader (again subject to that party's rules) - if that party is already in government, the new leader will become PM unless they then lose a house of commons VoNC.

a vote of no confidence can be called in the house of commons by MPs - if the government of the day loses, then generally speaking, that triggers a general election (last time it happened was 1979) 

there are limited powers to 'recall' individual MPs, (more here) but the MP has to have done (and either been suspended from parliament or convicted in court, not merely accused) something moderately serious, it can't just be triggered by enough people deciding they don't like that MP for whatever reason (some would argue that it should be possible, but in reality it would probably end up either with very marginal seats keep getting 'recall' triggered until one or other party runs out of energy / money, or certain groups targetting MPs for their race / sexuality / whatever...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2021)

summary: not a chance of a vote of no confidence with the tory majority as it is now 

Eta: Starmer would probably whip labour to abstain


----------



## panpete (Jan 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a political party can hold a vote of no confidence in their leader (the party's rules will dictate how that works, but think it's triggered by / voted on by that party's sitting MP's rather than the general membership in the two main parties) - if they lose, then that party can elect a new leader (again subject to that party's rules) - if that party is already in government, the new leader will become PM unless they then lose a house of commons VoNC.
> 
> a vote of no confidence can be called in the house of commons by MPs - if the government of the day loses, then generally speaking, that triggers a general election (last time it happened was 1979)
> 
> there are limited powers to 'recall' individual MPs, (more here) but the MP has to have done (and either been suspended from parliament or convicted in court, not merely accused) something moderately serious, it can't just be triggered by enough people deciding they don't like that MP for whatever reason (some would argue that it should be possible, but in reality it would probably end up either with very marginal seats keep getting 'recall' triggered until one or other party runs out of energy / money, or certain groups targetting MPs for their race / sexuality / whatever...


Thank you for that explanation.


----------



## panpete (Jan 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> summary: not a chance of a vote of no confidence with the tory majority as it is now
> 
> Eta: Starmer would probably whip labour to abstain


Given the way the tories are going about things in general, I don't understand why there is such a big majority.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 26, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> a vote of no confidence can be called in the house of commons by MPs - if the government of the day loses, then generally speaking, that triggers a general election (last time it happened was 1979)



It's slightly different now because of the Fixed Term Parliaments Act of 2011, which in effect delays the dissolution of Parliament by two weeks to give someone else chance to form a government that can command the confidence of the House, and in that time Parliament can vote to reverse the VoNC.

This is all academic, though, because there's no chance at all of a government with an 80-seat majority losing a VoNC.


----------



## stdP (Jan 26, 2021)

panpete said:


> Given the way the tories are going about things in general, I don't understand why there is such a big majority.



Find or nick (don't buy) a copy of a rag like the Express or the Telegraph and it's full of articles telling you how great a job the Tories are doing; ditto for the usual social media echo chambers generating the same sort of blinkered reality. There's an astonishing number of people who take that sort of stuff at face value and in the event of someone looking behind the curtain, the divide'n'conquer tactic always works an absolute treat when you need to pander to your base. There's a list of scapegoats that can be rattled off on a whim and my Tory-voting, Telegraph-reading parents are already convinced that the Cons have done a great job, there's no corruption involved anywhere, and that it's these damned kids that just won't do what they're told wantonly spreading coronavirus everywhere.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 26, 2021)

stdP said:


> Find or nick (don't buy) a copy of a rag like the Express or the Telegraph and it's full of articles telling you how great a job the Tories are doing; ditto for the usual social media echo chambers generating the same sort of blinkered reality. There's an astonishing number of people who take that sort of stuff at face value and in the event of someone looking behind the curtain, the divide'n'conquer tactic always works an absolute treat when you need to pander to your base. There's a list of scapegoats that can be rattled off on a whim and my Tory-voting, Telegraph-reading parents are already convinced that the Cons have done a great job, there's no corruption involved anywhere, and that it's these damned kids that just won't do what they're told wantonly spreading coronavirus everywhere.



This.   It doesn't help that journalism has been debased, to the extent that the Mail, Express, Telegraph, Sun andothers are pretty much at liberty to publish flat-out lies with no comeback, or that social media has created a series of echo chambers so that those who get most of their news and comment via Facebook and similar are unlikely often to come into contact with anything that contradicts their world-view.  Underlying that is the fact that a lot of people's bullshit detectors just don't work very well - or, to put it another way, that there is a very large number of gullible idiots out there who'll believe any old shite.


----------



## stavros (Jan 26, 2021)

panpete said:


> I don't know of anyone who likes Boris.



I wonder if part of the 2019 GE win was less down to liking Johnson, and more to the fear people rightly or wrongly had about Corbyn. For all his faults, they were far fewer in number than Johnson's, yet he didn't get the "Oh that's just Jezza!" treatment his opponent was accorded.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2021)

panpete said:


> Given the way the tories are going about things in general, I don't understand why there is such a big majority.




Because the election was 2019 and people wanted brexit done after 4 years of fucking about? The other parties spent to long fucking around to satisfy they'd meet that requirement. Then there's the Corbyn issue ensuring noone wanted to vote Labour who hasn't already been voting Labour for the 10 years.

You can't just wipe that majority out sadly once it gets fixed at election, it's baked in for 4 or 5 years and no matter how shit Boris does he's fine until the next one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Because the election was 2019 and people wanted brexit done after 4 years of fucking about? The other parties spent to long fucking around to satisfy they'd meet that requirement. Then there's the Corbyn issue ensuring noone wanted to vote Labour who hasn't already been voting Labour for the 10 years.
> 
> You can't just wipe that majority out sadly once it gets fixed at election, it's baked in for 4 or 5 years and no matter how shit Boris does he's fine until the next one.


Anyone who'd paid any attention to brexit knee it was never going to be done just like that. We've years of fun to come


----------



## stdP (Jan 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Anyone who'd paid any attention to brexit knee it was never going to be done just like that. We've years of fun to come



The "get brexit done" slogan worked as well as it did precisely because it relied on people not wanting to pay attention to brexit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2021)

stdP said:


> The "get brexit done" slogan worked as well as it did precisely because it relied on people not wanting to pay attention to brexit.


Boris Johnson will spend his last miserable days carving that slogan into the slopes below South Georgia's Coffin Top


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> You can't just wipe that majority out sadly once it gets fixed at election, it's baked in for 4 or 5 years and no matter how shit Boris does he's fine until the next one.


Meteorite shower? Swarm of killer bees? The wrong kind of chutney? He could go any time.


----------



## stdP (Jan 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris Johnson will spend his last miserable days carving that slogan into the slopes below South Georgia's Coffin Top



Somewhat prosaic. He should be allowed parole once he's taught the penguins to piss/shit his slogans on to his face in morse code.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2021)

stdP said:


> Somewhat prosaic. He should be allowed parole once he's taught the penguins to piss/shit his slogans on to his face in morse code.


There's no need to put the penguins off their feed


----------



## stdP (Jan 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> There's no need to put the penguins off their feed



You're right, faecal slogan training is next to impossible when your pupils are repeatedly disgorging half-digested herring from their stomachs all over your lesson plan.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 27, 2021)

To be the hairdresser or stylist who makes him look like that, whilst having to make it look like he doesn't have access to either due to Corona restrictions 🤣


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris Johnson will spend his last miserable days carving that slogan into the slopes below South Georgia's Coffin Top



He'll end up playing Alec Guiness to your Sessue Hayawaka.


GET CANALS DONE


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2021)

If Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson was the manager of a football team or business would he still be employed?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Anyone who'd paid any attention to brexit knee it was never going to be done just like that. We've years of fun to come



It's frighteningly clear that the great British public, abetted by the media, and to the relief of this decades governments especially, do not have any sort of attention span. Or ability to think


----------



## MrSki (Jan 27, 2021)

"We did everything we could" 
No you fucking didn't.
 This ten minute clip from Led by Donkeys is well worth a (re)watch showing the early response to the pandemic.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 27, 2021)

I for one will never forget that this government's original plan for Covid-19 was just to let us all get it.

Words still fail me, but they won't for ever.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> "We did everything we could"
> No you fucking didn't.
> This ten minute clip from Led by Donkeys is well worth a (re)watch showing the early response to the pandemic.




I'm in tears thanks.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 27, 2021)

"We did everything we could"  is possibly the most insulting thing to come out of his mouth. It's so far from the truth as to be a sign of some sort of delusional state.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 27, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> "We did everything we could"  is possibly the most insulting thing to come out of his mouth. It's so far from the truth as to be a sign of some sort of delusional state.



Sadly classic Johnson though.  He lies all the time, its a compunction, an addiction maybe?  He lies when there is absolutely no need to and it only makes things worse that he is a rubbish liar.  Even though he was trying to be as sincere as he is capable of he couldn't help himself and had to throw in a honking great bare faced lie.


----------



## zora (Jan 27, 2021)

Just (re)watched that Led by Donkeys video - Jesus, for coming out with "Operation Last Gasp" alone he should have had to resign if there was one shred of decency and humanity in this government, let alone presiding over more than 100000 people actually drawing their last breath.


----------



## stdP (Jan 27, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> He lies all the time, its a compunction, an addiction maybe?



Narcissism sauce on top of a heavy serving of incompetence. He seems to be almost completely incapable of acknowledging the possibility of himself or his cronies making a mistake and his ego is constantly telling his mouth to say "it can't possibly be my fault". Facets of him know how badly he's fucked up and how out of depth he and his establishment are, but he also knows the consequences of admitting it would mean the end of him and practically everything this thoroughly inept administration have touched (as well as massive sociopolitical and economic fallout but that's only something for the little people).


----------



## magneze (Jan 27, 2021)

Judging by polling the cognitive dissonance that allows the cabinet to sleep at night probably affects many of the people who voted Tory in the last election.

"No other government could have done any better."

Bollocks.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

zora said:


> Just (re)watched that Led by Donkeys video - Jesus, for coming out with "Operation Last Gasp" alone he should have had to resign if there was one shred of decency and humanity in this government, let alone presiding over more than 100000 people actually drawing their last breath.



Yep me too, and they didn't even include the "take it on the chin" quote.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> If Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson was the manager of a football team or business would he still be employed?


He's the Sam Allerdyce of the political world, just keeps on rolling no matter how shit he is.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

I think that's a bit fucking unfair. Allerdyce has a comparatively really shit squad to choose from  




oh wait ...


----------



## stavros (Jan 27, 2021)

For all its problems, football management seems to be far more meritocratic than front bench politics.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 27, 2021)

magneze said:


> Judging by polling the cognitive dissonance that allows the cabinet to sleep at night probably affects many of the people who voted Tory in the last election.
> 
> "No other government could have done any better."
> 
> Bollocks.


I've been thinking for a while that this might be one of the biggest barriers to getting people to change their vote, as to do so would, for some people at least, require them to accept some kind of responsibility for voting for the people who have done all this damage. They don't want to admit that to themselves (and others, to some extent, but votes are secret, at least...) and so they double-down instead.

/armchairpoppsychology


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 27, 2021)

nogojones said:


> View attachment 250274



A graffiti artist whose thoughts echo mine, except I'd have added "with his mouth".


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2021)

magneze said:


> Judging by polling the cognitive dissonance that allows the cabinet to sleep at night probably affects many of the people who voted Tory in the last election.
> 
> "No other government could have done any better."
> 
> Bollocks.



I'm sure other governments could have done better, but I'm not convinced that a Corbyn led one would have.

Would they have locked down earlier?
Would all those internal divisions within the Labour Party have suddenly healed, or would the Labour have used the crisis to further undermine Corbyn?
Would they have got Tory support for the types of centrist social support programmes that the Tories in government felt obliged to introduce?
And how much influence would Piers Corbyn have had on his brother's decisions?


----------



## agricola (Jan 27, 2021)

tim said:


> I'm sure other governments could have done better, but I'm not convinced that a Corbyn led one would have.
> 
> Would they have locked down earlier?
> Would all those internal divisions within the Labour Party have suddenly healed, or would the Labour have used the crisis to further undermine Corbyn?
> ...



TBF I think there are at least a few reasons to suppose it would have.  To answer your questions first - yes (at least in March), no (and they would have used it to attack him), no (he wouldn't have gotten any support, for anything) and none.   In terms of things his government would have done, I think its a lot more likely that they'd have gone for a much more state-focused and traditional test, track and trace - ie: getting people to come to your house, test you and then do the follow up work. This would absolutely have resulted in fewer infections and therefore fewer deaths (and made the second lockdown less likely to happen).   We'd also probably have had more support for people who self-isolate (making them more likely to do it) and clearer action against bosses who go after their workers against public health advice.   

The other things that would have helped - broadband, better social housing etc - wouldn't have come around but seeing that they would be needed would probably have helped the government be seen as competent.  A negative though would be that they'd get much more opposition from what is in our world called "lockdown skeptics", in fact social media would probably be full of "people" telling you to hate Corbitler's jackbooted thugs before they come into your house and murder you.  

The biggest thing resulting in better outcomes though would be that a Corbyn government - or any Labour government - would not have received the absolute cover from the press and its MPs at Westminster that this lot have.   When a government is on the wrong path, it has to be stopped or (as we saw in 1934-1940) it eventually runs into reality.


----------



## magneze (Jan 27, 2021)

The question of would another government have done better is irrelevant and a distraction. The government we have failed and should not carry on regardless.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 27, 2021)

40% of voters want to re-elect this cunt, what were you expecting?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 27, 2021)

tim said:


> I'm sure other governments could have done better, but I'm not convinced that a Corbyn led one would have.
> 
> Would they have locked down earlier?
> Would all those internal divisions within the Labour Party have suddenly healed, or would the Labour have used the crisis to further undermine Corbyn?
> ...


Those are slightly odd questions.

Of course we can't know, but yes, they probably would have locked down earlier. Corbyn would have been at the Sage meetings, for starters.

Once in lockdown, any divisions inside Labour would probably have been put on hold. That's what happens in such times.

And the Tories would have shut up about any support programmes, as Labour have done over Tory handling. Again, that's what happens at such times.

Meanwhile, Piers Corbyn is a climate change denying loon whose opinions on such matters Jeremy C has never followed. Why would he have started now? He wouldn't have.

How much difference would it have made? Who knows? Some of the most important factors involve the systematic underfunding of the NHS and other public services combined with the UK's massive social and economic inequality. A Labour govt would have suffered from those problems just like a tory govt.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2021)

I can't see him saying "we'll take it on the chin" really, that's faux Churchillian fucking loon stuff

although the papers would have blamed him for _every _death


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I can't see him saying "we'll take it on the chin" really, that's faux Churchillian fucking loon stuff
> 
> although the papers would have blamed him for _every _death


My guess is that the UK under Corbyn would have done slightly better than it has done under Johnson, but still pretty badly. And that Corbyn would have been crucified for it and quite possibly been forced out, as Johnson may well be, although with Johnson, it will also be for fucking up Brexit.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 27, 2021)

I'd take any odds or chance that a Corbyn led Labour government would have been more accountable. They simply wouldn't have got away with so much bluster and deference. And there would have been an element of being held to their claims/promises and record, which just doesn't happen now. I also believe a Corbyn led Labour government would  also have been more attentive to the needs of the various sectors of society and working people rather than just business/'the economy'. I mean it's not a high bar here, so I'm confident in saying that.

I also don't believe a Labour government would have just left things to fall onto the already overburdened shoulders of  front-line workers with little care, as Boris Johnson's Conservative government have. I think they would have been more responsible in social distancing measures too, and made a better job of it because they would have been held properly to account as well as (I surmise) having something of a conscience and sense of society rather than the 'get Brexit done', 'dawn of a Golden Age' shite. The Tories promise to behave when they've been caught acting like evil cunts, yet they just carry on anyway with no shame or consequence. The two parties are held to different standards anyway by the establishment, however you want to define it. So yes, in my opinion, Labour would have done far better with the pandemic than Boris Johnson and company.


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My guess is that the UK under Corbyn would have done slightly better than it has done under Johnson, but still pretty badly. And that Corbyn would have been crucified for it and quite possibly been forced out, as Johnson may well be, although with Johnson, it will also be for fucking up Brexit.



I can't see Johnson surviving beyond the end of the year, which means three years under Priti Patel or possibly Michael Gove.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 27, 2021)

I totally agree that they would have been more transparent. The secrecy surrounding Sage has been appalling. And yes, they wouldn't have seen this as an opportunity to grift for their mates in business. 

I'm sceptical that the death toll would have been massively lower, though, because it's been high in so many places and because the pandemic has hit particularly hard in places with deep structural inequalities, which would still have been there.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2021)

Corbyn wouldn't have spaffed billions up the wall to corrupt spiv tory (or labour) donors for ppe and test & trace and the like - it would have gone to the NHS to make the purchases.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2021)

We have a clue what wouldve happened as IIRC Corb and McD called for lockdown, furlough packages and protection for key workers weeks before they came to pass
finding it hard to google the evidence though

eta; this is 2nd march John McDonnell MP, Labour’s Shadow Chancellor, has set out a five-point plan to deal with the potential economic impact of a coronavirus outbreak. - The Labour Party


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 28, 2021)

Problem is, of course, if Labour had done medium-bad, say Netherlands-bad, we wouldn't have known that the Tories would have been fuck-awful bad. And yeah, he'd have been given a harder time by the press, including wankers like Peston and Kuennsberg, for doing medium-bad than Johnson has for being fuck-awful bad.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 28, 2021)

ska invita said:


> We have a clue what wouldve happened as IIRC Corb and McD called for lockdown, furlough packages and protection for key workers weeks before they came to pass
> finding it hard to google the evidence though


Don't remember that. But either way, he'd have been at the Sage meetings in February. It would have been different right from the start.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 29, 2021)

Pinched off twatter with the comment
"Having lunch with everyone in Scotland that likes me"   🤣


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> View attachment 251867


"It's weird how this cafe's so quiet..."


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 3, 2021)

Captain Sir Tom Moore: National clap announced by PM for fundraiser
					

Boris Johnson has encouraged the public to clap at 18:00 GMT on Wednesday.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Imagine being clapped by the bloke that killed  you...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Captain Sir Tom Moore: National clap announced by PM for fundraiser
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson has encouraged the public to clap at 18:00 GMT on Wednesday.
> ...


i look forward to the penguins which will consume johnson applauding him as he passes through their guts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Pinched off twatter with the comment
> "Having lunch with everyone in Scotland that likes me"   🤣
> View attachment 251867


and not just scotland


----------



## 2hats (Feb 3, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Imagine being clapped by the bloke that killed  you...


Imagine an entire country being gaslit by their captors.


----------



## tim (Feb 3, 2021)

"We'll be going down in tears", he said in tonight's briefing. Not on me, he won't.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 3, 2021)

2hats said:


> Imagine an entire country being gaslit by their captors.


Mass Stockholm syndrome


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "It's weird how this cafe's so quiet..."



Bet the foods well salty to


----------



## Supine (Feb 3, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Mass Stockholm syndrome



Post Brexit it's now called Stockport syndrome


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Feb 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> Post Brexit it's now called Stockport syndrome


I thought it was the Stockton syndrome


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>


clearly thought it was mission impossible


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 5, 2021)

/\/\
Boom Tish.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2021)

Lot of support still


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 253293
> 
> View attachment 253294
> 
> Lot of support still


From bots


----------



## spitfire (Feb 8, 2021)

There is a lot of bottery about but apparently it is complicated by real people pretending to be bots according to this investigation by the Troll Zoo.



Summary (I chopped off hate speech)



And also the Beeb.









						The real people pretending to be 'Boris bots' on Facebook
					

The BBC has spoken to people pretending to be malfunctioning 'bots' as a joke.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2021)

spitfire said:


> There is a lot of bottery about but apparently it is complicated by real people pretending to be bots according to this investigation by the Troll Zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How peculiar


----------



## spitfire (Feb 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> How peculiar



Very. Just when you think people can't get any weirder then you see something like this.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 8, 2021)

It must be a great comfort to Johnson to know he has the full support of @OleCunt and @CumshotC


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 8, 2021)

Two mates from the Bullingdon Club


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2021)

More of this sort of thing


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> More of this sort of thing
> 
> View attachment 253442


Johnson definitely large enough to contain a reptile


----------



## existentialist (Feb 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Johnson definitely large enough to contain a reptile


Several, I'd say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Several, I'd say.


fortunately there are numerous reptiles large enough to contain johnson

some in whole but many in part


----------



## IC3D (Feb 9, 2021)

Taken t'other night.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Johnson definitely large enough to contain a reptile



On that point, is it known whether he has lost any weight since his summer pledge? My instinct tells me no, as he's somewhat prone to shout what he regards as his achievements very loudly, and I've not heard anything.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> On that point, is it known whether he has lost any weight since his summer pledge? My instinct tells me no, as he's somewhat prone to shout what he regards as his achievements very loudly, and I've not heard anything.


I think I remember something about that at the time, but I recall thinking "meh, more boris bullshit", and forgot all about it. I couldn't really give a shit about his weight, though, and it's not as if we're short of broken promises of his to choose from...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> On that point, is it known whether he has lost any weight since his summer pledge? My instinct tells me no, as he's somewhat prone to shout what he regards as his achievements very loudly, and I've not heard anything.


i believe he has acquired weight rather than losing it


----------



## splonkydoo (Feb 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i believe he has acquired weight rather than losing it



Have you thought about letting Laura Kuennsberg know?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> Have you thought about letting Laura Kuennsberg know?


no


----------



## andysays (Feb 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i believe he has acquired weight rather than losing it


On the other hand, he has certainly lost some of whatever gravitas he might have had over the past year.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 10, 2021)

IC3D said:


> View attachment 253470
> 
> Taken t'other night.



At least call him a shit head or something because that's just dull


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2021)

andysays said:


> On the other hand, he has certainly lost some of whatever gravitas he might have had over the past year.


Talking of which...just 12 months ago...fucking "Superman"...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2021)

IC3D said:


> View attachment 253470
> 
> Taken t'other night.


NO NO NO!
_STARMER_ is a wet wipe
Boris Johnson is a cunt









						Keir Starmer is a wet wipe
					

The Labour leader's 2020 has been defined by fence-sitting.




					gal-dem.com
				






brogdale said:


> Talking of which...just 12 months ago...fucking "Superman"...




"in all humility"


----------



## two sheds (Feb 10, 2021)

Churchillian


----------



## existentialist (Feb 10, 2021)

ska invita said:


> NO NO NO!
> _STARMER_ is a wet wipe
> Boris Johnson is a cunt
> 
> ...


I expect what he meant was "In all the humility I possess, which is none..."


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Churchillian



Alcohol could explain it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2021)

'Boris' Burrow' tunnel to Northern Ireland expected to get green light
					

An undersea tunnel between Great Britain and Northern Ireland could get the green light as early next month in an effort to help unblock trade which has been hit by Brexit tensions.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Feb 14, 2021)

He loves the huge projects doesn't he. Perhaps he could call it the Garden Bridge  £50 million spaffed up against the wall for that one and no results whatsoever.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He loves the huge projects doesn't he. Perhaps he could call it the Garden Bridge  £50 million spaffed up against the wall for that one and no results whatsoever.


Sounds as though this one will results in billions of tax from labour being spaffed to the private sector before it's ultimately accepted that the project is not viable.
Triples all round.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2021)

More brinksmanship perhaps ?

Is the Farage garage being used now they came up with a "deal" ?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sounds as though this one will results in billions of tax from labour being spaffed to the private sector before it's ultimately accepted that the project is not viable.
> Triples all round.


I'm sure the initial design will show an ultra-modern hugely ventilated and well lit tunnel for an incredibly low price.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> More brinksmanship perhaps ?
> 
> Is the Farage garage being used now they came up with a "deal" ?


Nah, just more 'boosterism' bollux that he thinks might distract the Loyalists, amongst others. Everyone knows it's nonsense.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm sure the initial design will show an ultra-modern hugely ventilated and well lit tunnel for an incredibly low price.


From an earlier Parliamentary debate on this issue in 1956...



No shit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm glad I'm paying sod all tax now - I pay twice as much to the local council.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh, but we fucking do, cunt.


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2021)

No mention of any estimated and bound to be overshot cost to the tunnel project.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> 'Boris' Burrow' tunnel to Northern Ireland expected to get green light
> 
> 
> An undersea tunnel between Great Britain and Northern Ireland could get the green light as early next month in an effort to help unblock trade which has been hit by Brexit tensions.
> ...


The Irish have said they'll bore a tunnel under the Irish sea as long as only goes a couple of miles and Boris Johnson is immured in it


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 17, 2021)

I bet there's a few garden bridge firms clamoring to get some work on this


----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2021)

Nothing says 'man of the people' like making jokes about double murders from the relatively recent past.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Feb 21, 2021)

I thought this was a pisstake, but nooooo.....  









						Tunnel vision: now PM sets his sights on a roundabout under the Isle of Man
					

As flights of political fancy go, Boris Johnson’s desire to build a tunnel between Great Britain and Northern Ireland might seem to be one of the most audacious.However, Whitehall officials have




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				






Spoiler: article



As flights of political fancy go, Boris Johnson’s desire to build a tunnel between Great Britain and Northern Ireland might seem to be one of the most audacious.

However, Whitehall officials have revealed that one version of the plan worked up in Downing Street went even further, envisaging not one but three tunnels under the Irish Sea connecting in an “underground roundabout” beneath the Isle of Man.

No 10 officials given the task of examining how Johnson’s blue-sky thinking might be feasible quickly concluded that the original plan of a link between Stranraer in Scotland and Larne in Northern Ireland was impractical.





Stranraer has poor transport links and it would cost billions to build a high-speed rail link to connect the tunnel terminus with the rest of Britain. “It would have cost just as much to put in 100 miles of high-speed rail to get even to Carlisle as it would to dig the tunnel,” claimed one source familiar with the deliberations.


Instead officials proposed three starting points: at Stranraer, Heysham, near Lancaster, and one near Liverpool. “The idea was that these three tunnels would meet in a giant roundabout underneath the Isle of Man and the tunnel to Ireland would start there,” the source said. “Everyone knows Boris wants to do this so people were asked to look at how.”

That route would mean the tunnel was built south of Beaufort’s Dyke — a 32-mile fissure that was used to dump an estimated 1.5 million tons of Second World War munitions — which gets in the way of a direct route between Stranraer and Larne.
A second source suggested that the plan for Douglas Junction was designed to “highlight how nuts this whole thing is”. The tunnel scheme is regarded as “batshit” by several of Johnson’s senior aides.
However, in private they acknowledge that it is a “Fuhrer bunker project”, so beloved of the prime minister that it “cannot die”.
“Just as Hitler moved around imaginary armies in the dying days of the Third Reich, so the No 10 policy unit is condemned to keep looking at this idea, which exists primarily in the mind of the PM,” one informed source said. “The roundabout is round the bend.”



Nonetheless a formal proposal for a single tunnel has been submitted by the High-Speed Rail Group, an umbrella organisation for rail companies, to a review by Sir Peter Hendy, the chairman of Network Rail, which is supposed to find ways of improving transport links between the different parts of the UK.
Hendy, who ran Transport for London when Johnson was mayor, could give the green light for a feasibility study into the plan in the next few weeks.
“People think this is all a joke but it’s much more likely to get the go-ahead than people think,” another Whitehall official said.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thought this was a pisstake, but nooooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's his attempt to avoid south georgia


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2021)

"The tunnel scheme is regarded as “batshit” by several of Johnson’s senior aides."

But not all?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> "The tunnel scheme is regarded as “batshit” by several of Johnson’s senior aides."
> 
> But not all?


Oh I think it's excellent. All tunnels to start from the IOM. One tunnel named Tom, one named Dick and one named Harry. Members of the parliamentary Tory party to work on each of them, the fourth to be named and built by the Lib Dems.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh I think it's excellent. All tunnels to start from the IOM. One tunnel named Tom, one named Dick and one named Harry. Members of the parliamentary Tory party to work on each of them, the fourth to be named and built by the Lib Dems.


The Oaten orifice?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2021)

Boris Johnson's warm words on China likely to infuriate backbenchers have we had this, Johnson saying how much he loves china?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 21, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thought this was a pisstake, but nooooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd that they'd want 4 tunnels or legs radiating out from the IoM; surely got to be just the 3 of the triskelion?
I may offer my services as a senior aide on the basis of that suitably entho-nationalist observation.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Odd that they'd want 4 tunnels or legs radiating out from the IoM; surely got to be just the 3 of the triskelion?
> I may offer my services as a senior aide on the basis of that suitably entho-nationalist observation.


Well, I'm struggling to see even the batshit crazy version of a reason for including the link to Stranraer if you're already linking to Liverpool and Heysham.  Where's the market left for that leg?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Well, I'm struggling to see even the batshit crazy version of a reason for including the link to Stranraer if you're already linking to Liverpool and Heysham.  Where's the market left for that leg?


Yeah, there aren’t many signs that this dead cat is the product of actual transport planning processes


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 22, 2021)

Has anyone asked the Isle of Man about this lunacy?

It's not actually part of the UK.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Has anyone asked the Isle of Man about this lunacy?
> 
> It's not actually part of the UK.


I don't suppose anyone asked the IOM when they parked loads of fascists in camps there eighty years ago. No one ever asks the IOM.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Has anyone asked the Isle of Man about this lunacy?
> 
> It's not actually part of the UK.


Task force being readied as we type?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 22, 2021)

re the tunnel, norwegians have got this (worlds first?) floating tunnel thing going on.
that would avoid the munitions








						World's first 'floating tunnel' proposed in Norway
					

The submerged roadway would help speed travel along the nation's rugged west coast.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




its not totally impossible.
it solves nothing of course.
still needs a border check


----------



## dessiato (Feb 22, 2021)

Talking to a U.K. based friend yesterday. He told me that he had voted Boris, that Johnson was doing a great job and no one else could have done a better job. He was adamant that Labour would have been far worse, and that both Brexit and Covid death numbers would have been worse.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Talking to a U.K. based friend yesterday. He told me that he had voted Boris, that Johnson was doing a great job and no one else could have done a better job. He was adamant that Labour would have been far worse, and that both Brexit and Covid death numbers would have been worse.



Your friend sounds like a purblind, braindead fuckwit.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Your friend sounds like a purblind, braindead fuckwit.


Yep.



> “Individuals or brains that struggle to process and plan complex action sequences may be more drawn to extreme ideologies, or authoritarian ideologies that simplify the world,”


----------



## NoXion (Feb 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 255559



How are they defining "extremist views", though? My views on slavery are pretty extreme - it should not exist at all. Does that make me a simpleton?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> How are they defining "extremist views", though? My views on slavery are pretty extreme - it should not exist at all. Does that make me a simpleton?


Sounds like it needs a thread of its own!  

Although, to answer the question, most of the references in the Guardian piece appear to concentrate on a propensity towards authoritarian and/or conservative ideological positions implying RW/religious extremism?


----------



## dessiato (Feb 22, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Your friend sounds like a purblind, braindead fuckwit.


He is a gas-fitter, maybe the fumes have got to him.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Talking to a U.K. based friend yesterday. He told me that he had voted Boris, that Johnson was doing a great job and no one else could have done a better job. He was adamant that Labour would have been far worse, and that both Brexit and Covid death numbers would have been worse.


I've heard a fair bit of this, too. It's depressing - these idiots have votes, FFS.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> View attachment 255559



Turns out the actual report was literally talking about Conservatism.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 24, 2021)

Accidentally punching down and being a racist wouldn't have worked at school (though in my school maybe) so it's no excuse in literally every job Boris has had


----------



## kabbes (Feb 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Turns out the actual report was literally talking about Conservatism.



FWIW, the idea that individuals have stable attitudes regardless of context and that they also have the kind of stable cognitive potential that can be correlated to those stable attitudes is quite an American way of understanding psychology.   There would be plenty in the UK, EU etc that would likely disagree with the underlying premise of that paper.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 24, 2021)

Spotted in Manchester:


----------



## stavros (Feb 24, 2021)

You'd hope even the Graun's subs could've spotted this typo:


----------



## teqniq (Feb 24, 2021)

Who knew? Good to see it in print though from a respected diplomat.









						Boris Johnson 'a liar' who will blame Brexit costs on Covid, says diplomat
					

Sylvie Bermann, former French ambassador, puts PM’s handling of pandemic alongside Donald Trump’s




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Raheem (Feb 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> You'd hope even the Graun's subs could've spotted this typo:
> 
> View attachment 255956


More likely a bit of gratuitous French than a typo.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2021)

Says _Our Man at MI6_


----------



## BobDavis (Feb 25, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Talking to a U.K. based friend yesterday. He told me that he had voted Boris, that Johnson was doing a great job and no one else could have done a better job. He was adamant that Labour would have been far worse, and that both Brexit and Covid death numbers would have been worse.


Plenty think like this. If they would rather watch other stuff on tv than the news & their lives have not been badly affected by brexit & Covid. They are still working ok & earning money or they are retired & ok financially then if they are right wing & Tory voters why should they think any different ? To them this is how it looks. I know plenty who live around me who hold this view. They also vote.

There are plenty though that I know of who are in a dire financial position & are just really resigned to it. They are tired & past caring. They can’t be arsed to vote because they firmly believe nothing will change.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2021)

Fucker always looks like a wrong'un but this looks particularly dystopian...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Fucker always looks like a wrong'un but this looks particularly dystopian...
> 
> View attachment 256009


He's standing in that pose which demands a wall behind him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Accidentally punching down and being a racist wouldn't have worked at school (though in my school maybe) so it's no excuse in literally every job Boris has had



What about the time he did his bit to get another journalist attacked?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What about the time he did his bit to get another journalist attacked?


Was that before or after he was cheating on his wife while she was having chemotherapy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Was that before or after he was cheating on his wife while she was having chemotherapy?


Before, in 1990 'A couple of black eyes': Johnson and the plot to attack a reporter


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Before, in 1990 'A couple of black eyes': Johnson and the plot to attack a reporter


Thanks, it is hard to keep an accurate timeline of the cunts cunty behaviour


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Thanks, it is hard to keep an accurate timeline of the cunts cunty behaviour


It is a chronology of cuntery


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It is a chronology of cuntery


Contrived by a cabinet cabal of cunts?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Contrived by a cabinet cabal of cunts?


Conservative cunts


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2021)

Quite the audience for the 'People's PMQs' then


----------



## existentialist (Feb 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He's standing in that pose which demands a wall behind him.


The cunt has *absolutely no style whatsoever*. That's probably a frighteningly expensive suit, that he's managed to make look like something given to a street person by a particularly patronising charity.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 25, 2021)

Easily a contender for the worst-dressed sentient being in the universe. I'll stop channeling Douglas Adams now. Seriously though how does he manage to look so shabby?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 25, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Easily a contender for the worst-dressed sentient being in the universe. I'll stop channeling Douglas Adams now. Seriously though how does he manage to look so shabby?


Bad posture and careful image management.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The cunt has *absolutely no style whatsoever*. That's probably a frighteningly expensive suit, that he's managed to make look like something given to a street person by a particularly patronising charity.


He does have a style (particular sort of appearance) and it's very carefully cultivated.


----------



## stdP (Feb 25, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Easily a contender for the worst-dressed sentient being in the universe. I'll stop channeling Douglas Adams now.



_Never_ stop. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to point out that those most desiring power are those the least capable of wielding it responsibly, and that Boris actually scored minus several million points out of ten both for good-thinking _and_ for style. He's not even a moderately intelligent shade of the colour blue.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2021)

brogdale said:


> He does have a style (particular sort of appearance) and it's very carefully cultivated.



I only learnt recently that he deliberately ruffles his hair before public appearances. I have rather unmanageable hair, which would look similarly dishevelled if I were to have it as long as his. I would never strive to do that though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> I only learnt recently that he deliberately ruffles his hair before public appearances. I have rather unmanageable hair, which would look similarly dishevelled if I were to have it as long as his. I would never strive to do that though.


When he's removed from number ten he'll be given a grade 2 and he won't be able to ruffle that


----------



## Sue (Feb 26, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Seriously though how does he manage to look so shabby?


To paraphrase Dolly Parton, it costs a lot of money to look that shabby.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 26, 2021)

I can assure you that it doesn't


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I can assure you that it doesn't



It does because only the rich can get away with it publicly.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2021)

He's the archetypal English eccentric? Doesn't comb his hair for effect. People love that shit even more than competence.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 27, 2021)

Think it takes more effort. Most days I don't comb my hair, but I look nothing even approaching _that_.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2021)

Anyway, he's wiping the floor with Labour and Labour don't have anything.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 27, 2021)

They have admiration for the way he's kept the floor so clean.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It does because only the rich can get away with it publicly.


Yeah it is all part of an image not to come across as too smart & snappy. Anything to draw attention away from the the shite he spouts which is also carefully said in a way to to try & draw sympathy. He is a total cunt and his presentation is all an act.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It does because only the rich can get away with it publicly.


Ah I was talking about shabby, if we're talking about getting away with it then I'm out


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Yeah it is all part of an image not to come across as too smart & snappy. Anything to draw attention away from the the shite he spouts which is also carefully said in a way to to try & draw sympathy. He is a total cunt and his presentation is all an act.


 he hides earwax in his hair and eats it when he thinks no one's looking


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2021)

Humberto said:


> He's the archetypal English eccentric? Doesn't comb his hair for effect. People love that shit even more than competence.



He's fortunate that he doesn't have to choose between the two.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Before, in 1990 'A couple of black eyes': Johnson and the plot to attack a reporter


Interesting little factoid that doesn't seem to be that widely known: do you know what Johnson's old mate Guppy is up to nowadays? The answer may surprise you.



Spoiler



Yes, that's Richard Spencer's website.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 27, 2021)

It depresses me to realise that not  only is Johnson a fucking lying wasteman, but that the majority in the UK know he's a fucking lying wasteman and quite like it and are happy to egg him on.

I get a bit pissed and suddenly I feel utterly foreign here.

I want him to suffer an extremely painful diarrhoea blowback where he gets suffocated on his own tedious, imperial throwback bullshit.

Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2021)

The jolly exterior is to hide his true face: that of a calculating manipulator. Allows them to bluster their way through further rich people's attacks on the majority's interests and hard won concessions.  So much distraction from the real issues at stake in this country.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2021)

One year ago today 

Time flies eh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2021)

Was he going for the Lady Di / AIDS thing ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 4, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> It depresses me to realise that not  only is Johnson a fucking lying wasteman, but that the majority in the UK know he's a fucking lying wasteman and quite like it and are happy to egg him on.


Similar to USA ...
I think the only hope is that with Trump gone - and hopefully destroying the GOP, the situation here will not look quite so favourable.
Depressing that good vaccine deployment is playing so well ...


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 257222
> 
> One year ago today
> 
> Time flies eh?


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> but that the majority in the UK know he's a fucking lying wasteman and quite like it and are happy to egg him on.



To be fair to our countrymen and women, it wasn't a majority who voted for the Tories 15 months ago. It's only the bizarre vagaries of the UK parliamentary system which affords a massive majority of seats to 43.6% of the vote.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 4, 2021)

Looks like he is preparing his hair for the mugshot.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 5, 2021)

Will this be the lead story on the BBC 6pm news? I doubt it very much.


----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Will this be the lead story on the BBC 6pm news? I doubt it very much.




It wasn't on C4, who led with the lack of a nurse pay rise and DfID fucking over a load of countries with their cuts to the aid budget.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 6, 2021)

stavros said:


> It wasn't on C4, who led with the lack of a nurse pay rise and DfID fucking over a load of countries with their cuts to the aid budget.


With so much to choose from, it must be hard for C4 to decide which bit of deceitful, lying corruption to lead on. The BBC, obviously, doesn't have anything like the same problem...


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> With so much to choose from, it must be hard for C4 to decide which bit of deceitful, lying corruption to lead on. The BBC, obviously, doesn't have anything like the same problem...



I hadn't realised until recently that C4 was seen, by some at least, as overly liberal, left of centre. Sayeeda Warsi, on that Stand Up For Cancer thing the other night, joked that she was fine making a fool of herself because "Tories don't watch Channel 4".

C4 News do make a pointed remark almost every night about how they asked a minister to appear "but none were available".


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2021)

There is a storm coming...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> There is a storm coming...
> 
> View attachment 257765


How will we know when the crisis comes...?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> There is a storm coming...
> 
> View attachment 257765



9 million nicker seems one hell of a mark-up


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

What a fucking cunt. Absolute fucking cunt  

Boris Johnson has defended the government’s plan to give health workers a 1% pay rise next year despite warnings that its “shabby” offer could trigger an exodus of NHS staff.

The prime minister gave no ground on the issue, despite growing discontent among Conservative MPs that such a low figure is unacceptable after the NHS workforce’s efforts to tackle Covid-19.



> Johnson insisted during a visit to a Covid vaccination centre in London that the government could not afford a higher salary increase. Its 1% offer, which it made to the NHS pay review body on Thursday, has prompted huge controversy, threats of strike action by nurses and a plan for a slow hand-clap protest on doorsteps nationwide this Thursday at 7pm.
> 
> Socially distanced protests against the proposed pay rise were held on Sunday, with the organiser of one in Manchester handed a £10,000 fine by police for breaching lockdown regulations.
> 
> “I’m massively grateful to all NHS staff and indeed to social care workers who have been heroic throughout the pandemic”, the prime minister said. “What we have done is try to give them as much as we can at the present time,” he told reporters.











						Johnson defends 1% pay rise despite NHS staff exodus warnings
					

Unions and bosses warn PM that low offer, criticised by Tory MPs, could lead to shortage of workers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## stdP (Mar 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> its “shabby” offer could trigger an exodus of NHS staff



If I was a cynical sort of chap, I'd say that this was the intended effect; if you want to run something in to the ground so that you can build a shiny privatised replacement in the smouldering crater, making working conditions intolerable and cutting wages to get lots of the staff to leave is a great way to achieve it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> There is a storm coming...
> 
> View attachment 257765


we'll have to winkle him out of there like a recalcitrant barnacle.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2021)

NHS staff have been leaving the NHS in droves because of pay for years, only so long you can save people's lives and work insane shifts for buttons.


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> 9 million nicker seems one hell of a mark-up
> 
> View attachment 257767



He was shopping for something bigger than that 15 months ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> He was shopping for something bigger than that 15 months ago.



should have hidden in one of those auld fridges you can't let yourself out of


----------



## MrSki (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 20, 2021)

Boris Johnson government in ‘scandalous’ breach of Ministerial Code
					

Exclusive: Large payments to Johnson and ministers have been kept secret for months – fuelling controversy over lavish Downing Street refurbishment, and much more




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## stavros (Mar 21, 2021)

Isn't the Ministerial Code optional? Johnson and Patel certainly thought so a couple of months ago.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 21, 2021)

Good article here from Rachel Shabi. It isn't solely about the twat-in-chief, but also covers the media enablers:









						Opinion: Boris Johnson is not liberal, his draconian party is wrecking Britain
					

Is it too difficult to spot authoritarianism when it comes from the ideological camp that you sit with?




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## andysays (Mar 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> Isn't the Ministerial Code optional? Johnson and Patel certainly thought so a couple of months ago.


It's more a set of guidelines than actual rules, apparently...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Good article here from Rachel Shabi. It isn't solely about the twat-in-chief, but also covers the media enablers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it is in its way a really poor article, calling on journos to write more liberal articles to hold the government to account.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 21, 2021)

andysays said:


> It's more a set of guidelines than actual rules, apparently...


Isn't that what they all say when they get found out


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 23, 2021)

Very odd comment.

Looked at either way; Johnson's death would liberate the nation from the consequences of covid or the malevolent narcissist claims to know how long he'll survive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Very odd comment.
> 
> Looked at either way; Johnson's death would liberate the nation from the consequences of covid or the malevolent narcissist claims to know how long he'll survive.
> 
> View attachment 259982


The penguins are peckish


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He loves the huge projects doesn't he. Perhaps he could call it the Garden Bridge  £50 million spaffed up against the wall for that one and no results whatsoever.


Now, now, I'm sure some consultant friends of his benefited somehow...


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The penguins are peckish


But surely it would be rather cruel to the penguins to feed them bits of BoJo...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The penguins are peckish





equationgirl said:


> But surely it would be rather cruel to the penguins to feed them bits of BoJo...



well, yes.  i'm not sure he'd be passed as fit for penguins' consumption...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> But surely it would be rather cruel to the penguins to feed them bits of BoJo...


Apparently he'd be very good for them


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> well, yes.  i'm not sure he'd be passed as fit for penguins' consumption...


They have stronger stomachs than you'd give them credit for


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 23, 2021)

dont underestimate pingu's ability to the make best of tough conditions


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2021)

when did he catch covid again


might need to celebrate that every year


so many people have died 


because of you ya Cunt


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2021)

*Boris Johnson has told a private meeting of Tory MPs that the success of the UK's Covid vaccine programme was because of "capitalism" and "greed".*


----------



## splonkydoo (Mar 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> *Boris Johnson has told a private meeting of Tory MPs that the success of the UK's Covid vaccine programme was because of "capitalism" and "greed".*






(reposted from elsewhere..)


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## BCBlues (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 260648



Cristo Bellende


----------



## stavros (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 260648



Great Photoshopping, Jennifer!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

FFS


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 28, 2021)

It could be placed at the Dover breakwater


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 260648


Perhaps we should just crucify him


----------



## Badgers (Mar 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Perhaps we should just crucify him


Not enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Not enough.


It's a good start tho, a good auld Roman execution


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Not enough.


How'd poena cullei do? Poena cullei - Wikipedia rather than using live animals could just put in Dominic Cummings and Priti Patel


----------



## MrSki (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 29, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He's not really very clever, he's just not as stupid as his idiotic comedy public persona. But then nobody is that stupid.



He’s got a base cunning and mistakes speaking Latin for brains and wit. 

Never heard him recite Catallus at the dispatch box though.


He’s surrounded and riding a wave of populist nastiness though so he may not be an evil Nazi but he certainly facilitates a journey towards it


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2021)

If Johnson can't be trusted where his personal relations are concerned, as evidenced by his repeated cheating on the women in his life, does this personal trait also indicate a chronic lack of trustfulness in other areas of his life?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 29, 2021)

nope, honest as the day is ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> nope, honest as the day is ...


At this time of year he becomes honest as the night is long


----------



## Badgers (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Mar 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



It's almost as if he was forced to become Prime Minister, or something.

Cunts like Alexander Brown are like the neighbours who turn a blind eye whenever her at no 12 comes out again with two black eyes and saying she walked into a door, then insist on giving him at no 12 the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## gosub (Mar 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 260648


 whose paying?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2021)

gosub said:


> whose paying?


We're all paying


----------



## gosub (Mar 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> We're all paying



Just I know a few people who'd end up working on it


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2021)

gosub said:


> Just I know a few people who'd end up working on it


Demolition I hope


----------



## gosub (Mar 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Demolition I hope



Nope. Bronze casting. extremely busy at mo though


----------



## MrSki (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Apr 1, 2021)

Posing like some shit remake of super hero -Super Twat


----------



## andysays (Apr 1, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 261234
> Posing like some shit remake of super hero -Super Twat


#checks date#


----------



## MrSki (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Apr 1, 2021)

Trying out for a new job


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 1, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Trying out for a new job


he'd fuck that one up too. the cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Artaxerxes I told you he wears slip-ons


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> he'd fuck that one up too. the cunt.


At least the consequences wouldn't be so dire for so many people


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



He'd never leave there alive, b&q is replete with things you can batter, hew and stab with


----------



## Espresso (Apr 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


>




A DIY shop? As if he ever does anything himself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

Espresso said:


> A DIY shop? As if he ever does anything himself.


Does his own hair by the looks of things.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Does his own hair by the looks of things.



Don't we all now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Don't we all now?


yeh but surely not as badly as that.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but surely not as badly as that.



Indeed. I have become quite proficient. He just uses a bowl and kitchen scissors.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Indeed. I have become quite proficient. He just uses a bowl and kitchen scissors.


Yeh and tips the bowl over his eyes before he starts


----------



## MrSki (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 2, 2021)

Poor humour imo. Bigoted perjoratives as punchlines...no.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



The second place he's worked where you can get a crappy cabinet


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The second place he's worked where you can get a crappy cabinet


----------



## teqniq (Apr 3, 2021)

Johnson is a liar. That much is completely evident.









						Politicians are not ‘all the same’; Johnson is in a class of his own
					

Has Britain “abandoned the last pretensions of being a serious country”? The Daily Mirror breathed new life into the Jennifer




					yorkshirebylines.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2021)

Sunlit Uplands?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Sunlit Uplands?
> 
> View attachment 261662


----------



## MrSki (Apr 4, 2021)

Can't see this going anywhere but I expect it is a fairly long list.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Can't see this going anywhere but I expect it is a fairly long list.



It's taking a team of 20 posties to carry it


----------



## agricola (Apr 4, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Can't see this going anywhere but I expect it is a fairly long list.




"but this is just an entire year's worth of his appearances in _Hansard_"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 261684


About 95 days in and he's still alive, this is shaping up to be another shitty year


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Sunlit Uplands?
> 
> View attachment 261662





Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 261684


We're definitely going to war with Russia.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> We're definitely going to war with Russia.


We have always been at war with eastasia


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Sunlit Uplands?
> 
> View attachment 261662



It's always sunny when I can add another Diana Spencer supplement to my collection.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2021)

Is it just my imagination or will the voters inevitably turn on him when they work out he's conned them on Brexit and screwed up our Covid response and our economy and lied as much as Trump? Things seem to be slowly building to a head....the dam has cracked and there's a trickle...it could collapse...but when? Jan next year?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Is it just my imagination or will the voters inevitably turn on him when they work out he's conned them on Brexit and screwed up our Covid response and our economy and lied as much as Trump? Things seem to be slowly building to a head....the dam has cracked and there's a trickle...it could collapse...but when? Jan next year?


It's your imagination. People are notoriously reluctant to admit that they've been tricked, or are wrong. Hence the success of online scammers.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Is it just my imagination or will the voters inevitably turn on him when they work out he's conned them on Brexit and screwed up our Covid response and our economy and lied as much as Trump? Things seem to be slowly building to a head....the dam has cracked and there's a trickle...it could collapse...but when? Jan next year?


How have those wanting exit from the supra-state been conned?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's your imagination. People are notoriously reluctant to admit that they've been tricked, or are wrong. Hence the success of online scammers.



I suppose you're right....my hopes were raised by this Observer columnist yesterday. He's telling me what I want to hear..



> There can be few people who have not at some stage in their lives felt that they had been “taken for a ride” or conned. Yet that, I think, will be the dawning realisation of a fair proportion of the 37% of the electorate who – without, in most cases, having the faintest idea of the implications – voted on 23 June 2016 to leave the European Union.











						The Brexit elite cannot hope to fool us for much longer | William Keegan
					

Exiting the EU was not good for Britain. Greed did not bring us the vaccine. Johnson’s narratives will not stand the light of day




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kabbes (Apr 5, 2021)

As opposed to the 35% of the electorate who voted to stay in the EU, knowing _exactly_ what the implications of that were.  Obviously.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I suppose you're right....my hopes were raised by this Observer columnist yesterday. He's telling me what I want to hear..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's playing on your gullibility


----------



## MrSki (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2021)

His words have so much greater weight now they've spruced up the backdrop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



I think those are cardboard cutout flags

For a pm with less political nous than a cardboard cutout


----------



## MrSki (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## BCBlues (Apr 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262864



Created by Johnson, for Johnson, because of Johnson.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262864



You'd think that'd be the currently existing role of "Prime Minister"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262864


Does this mean he gets money for this and being prime minister?


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 262864


As if, by magic...


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 12, 2021)

He's looking more haggard by the day.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> He's looking more haggard by the day.


Either it's part of his Winston Churchill method acting, or he's bitten off more than he can chew. Or both.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Either it's part of his Winston Churchill method acting, or he's bitten off more than he can chew. Or both.


Oh, he has bitten off more than he can chew. and he knows it.

He thought he was going to lose the brexit vote, but that then he was going to lead to tory party.  Then he was going to lead us into the sunlit uplands of a post brexit Britain, and then Covid happened which he just can't cope with.  Deep down inside, he knows 100,000 people have died because of him, and that brexit will fuck the economy, and the Good Friday agreement, and that, when the dust has settled, history will look back on him as the worst post war prime minister we've had.  to date, that is.  

But he'll get his name on a board at Eton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Oh, he has bitten off more than he can chew. and he knows it.
> 
> He thought he was going to lose the brexit vote, but that then he was going to lead to tory party.  Then he was going to lead us into the sunlit uplands of a post brexit Britain, and then Covid happened which he just can't cope with.  Deep down inside, he knows 100,000 people have died because of him, and that brexit will fuck the economy, and the Good Friday agreement, and that, when the dust has settled, history will look back on him as the worst post war prime minister we've had.  to date, that is.
> 
> But he'll get his name on a board at Eton.


"this board was used to batter alexander boris de pfeffel johnson to death 4.6.2021"


----------



## MrSki (Apr 14, 2021)

So this has hit the ten million now & is starting to get press attention.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 14, 2021)

Well done to Peter Stefanovic he has been pushing this for months & will humour too.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 14, 2021)

Going international.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 14, 2021)

He was unsurprisingly demonstrating his classic cuntishness at PMQ's today.
It is surreal, like whatever he is asked he answers a different unasked question.
If he was asked about a missing rabbit he will answer talking about the vaccine programme.
I don't understand why one opposition MP isn't asking about Nasareen Zaghari Ratcliffe at each and every PMQ's.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Going international.




Who gives a fuck though? Everyone who hates him knows he's a lying fuckwit and everyone who loves him knows he's a lying fuckwit. None of it lands.


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2021)

philosophical said:


> He was unsurprisingly demonstrating his classic cuntishness at PMQ's today.
> It is surreal, like whatever he is asked he answers a different unasked question.
> If he was asked about a missing rabbit he will answer talking about the vaccine programme.
> I don't understand why one opposition MP isn't asking about Nasareen Zaghari Ratcliffe at each and every PMQ's.



At the risk of anyone thinking I'm standing up for him, hasn't PMQs always been thus? Surely it's the Speaker's job to referee proceedings, and therefore ensure the PM, or whoever, addresses the question asked. It's one of innumerable flaws in our parliamentary system.

I think the Speaker and his wonks choose what questions are permitted, although anyone is welcome to correct me on that.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> At the risk of anyone thinking I'm standing up for him, hasn't PMQs always been thus? Surely it's the Speaker's job to referee proceedings, and therefore ensure the PM, or whoever, addresses the question asked. It's one of innumerable flaws in our parliamentary system.
> 
> I think the Speaker and his wonks choose what questions are permitted, although anyone is welcome to correct me on that.



Yeah I know what you mean. When I watch it I tell myself this is the face of them that everybody sees, rightly or wrongly, and it gets more attention than watching a committee or whatever. However even at PMQ's I am regularly pissed off at his brazen cuntishness, and look around at imaginary others and want to yell 'is it only me that sees what's happening?'
When they went back to the studio there's Kuenssberg going 'yeah but this, yeah but that' like she can't see what's in front of her face. He is a locked in wrong-un and all they need to do is have a Kuenssberg mock up repeating that on a loop.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 14, 2021)

It's the wilful co-operation of the mainstream media and the opposition front bench that is allowing him to get away with it. Every bloody time he opens his gob he spouts a load of shit which is accepted at face value with his party sheep cheering him on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 15, 2021)

Oh lord.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Oh lord.



Oh, god.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh, god.


Heh, and snap!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Oh lord.



He can unite the country like tony blair, as long as he campaigns against what he actually wants


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He can unite the country like tony blair, as long as he campaigns against what he actually wants


We'll finally have a Leader of the Opposition


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 15, 2021)

Has anyone ever actually set out to be withered father of the nation? There have been plenty but I understand it was never what you'd call a career goal, just an end result of a lifetime of dedicated service and accomplishment and a mark of respect of the same.

Saying you want to be father of the nation is basically just the equivalent of buying yourself a "World's Greatest Dad" mug.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Oh lord.




And what the fuck does Johnson know about being a father ?


----------



## philosophical (Apr 15, 2021)

A unifier? 
Fuck that, I will never reach rapprochement with those in the nation who are racists, leave voters and Tories.
How the blue fuck does he think someone like me will feel any unity with a Tory, leave voter, or racist?
What will be his methodology? If I were in the presence of one of those cunts I will have to be forcibly obliged to wear a spit hood, because otherwise I would gob in their faces.
There you go Johnson you piece of scum, that’s your starting point with me, now demonstrate how I am supposed to get along in unity with Mark Francois.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> A unifier?
> Fuck that, I will never reach rapprochement with those in the nation who are racists, leave voters and Tories.
> How the blue fuck does he think someone like me will feel any unity with a Tory, leave voter, or racist?
> What will be his methodology? If I were in the presence of one of those cunts I will have to be forcibly obliged to wear a spit hood, because otherwise I would gob in their faces.
> There you go Johnson you piece of scum, that’s your starting point with me, now demonstrate how I am supposed to get along in unity with Mark Francois.


two people can be in unity as long as one of them is dead

so pack a knife or use an improvised weapon


----------



## two sheds (Apr 15, 2021)

Probably using it in the same sense that Starmer said he wanted to "unite and unify" the labour party, by getting rid of all the inconvenient left wingers.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 15, 2021)

I am intrigued by practicalities.
How do these unifier expect unity to come about?
Time and osmosis?
Not for me, the longer this goes on, the more fervent my hatred.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 15, 2021)

Johnson wants to be seen as lots of things because he is a fantasist. A husk, filled with all types of junk he acts out. Sadly, it often works with the press and the electorate.

At heart, though, he is a nasty English supremacist who would render down the plebs for heating oil if he could get away with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Johnson wants to be seen as lots of things because he is a fantasist. A husk, filled with all types of junk he acts out. Sadly, it often works with the press and the electorate.
> 
> At heart, though, he is a nasty English supremacist who would render down the plebs for heating oil if he could get away with it.


You would have oil enough to light Westminster abbey for a month if Johnson were rendered down and his blubber used in oil lamps. Though you'd never get rid of the miasma


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 15, 2021)

What is it going to take to unseat this monster? Knife in the back from his own, like Thatcher? 

There's fuck all opposition from Labour and the left just seems as fractious as usual.


----------



## andysays (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> What is it going to take to unseat this monster? Knife in the back from his own, like Thatcher?
> 
> There's fuck all opposition from Labour and the left just seems as fractious as usual.


Knife in the back seems to be the most common way for Tory leaders to go, even if only metaphorically. 

In Johnson's case I'm sure few years would be shed if the knives were literal...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

andysays said:


> Knife in the back seems to be the most common way for Tory leaders to go, even if only metaphorically.
> 
> In Johnson's case I'm sure few years would be shed if the knives were literal...


Spencer Perceval got really shot in the front and that's something that could perhaps be revived


----------



## maomao (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> What is it going to take to unseat this monster?


A viable alternative. Can anyone honestly say Kieth would do a better job because I'm far from convinced of that. I think we're stuck with Johnson till 2029.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> A viable alternative. Can anyone honestly say Kieth would do a better job because I'm far from convinced of that. I think we're stuck with Johnson till 2029.


I admire your optimism


----------



## andysays (Apr 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> A viable alternative. Can anyone honestly say Kieth would do a better job because I'm far from convinced of that. I think we're stuck with Johnson till 2029.


The way things are ATM, I think eg Gove has a better chance of being the next PM than Starmer.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 16, 2021)

Can't you just IMAGINE how they'd make hay with the martyrdom aspect?


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> A viable alternative. Can anyone honestly say Kieth would do a better job because I'm far from convinced of that. I think we're stuck with Johnson till 2029.


I guess it depends on what constitutes _better._ Broadly yes I think he would, but that's just relative. I think Starmer is naive and inexperienced and, ultimately, hopelessly authoritarian. Useless. But he's not IMO as horrifically corrupt as Johnson. Will he fix Universal Credit? Nope. Labour are hardly the revolutionary alternative I'd personally like to see. But I'd rather him than these monstrous Tories.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I guess it depends on what constitutes _better._ Broadly yes I think he would, but that's just relative. I think Starmer is naive and inexperienced and, ultimately, hopelessly authoritarian. Useless. But he's not IMO as horrifically corrupt as Johnson. Will he fix Universal Credit? Nope. Labour are hardly the revolutionary alternative I'd personally like to see. But I'd rather him than these monstrous Tories.



And that right there is the problem.  For all the talk of Starmer being "electable" when he got the job, nobody but nobody will be swayed by "vote Labour, the same policies but the tiniest fraction less evil about it."

I'd rather have a Starmer led Labour than a Johnson led Conservative government.  But both trail a distant 2nd and 3rd to shitting in my own hands and clapping.

Those who want change need an actual alternative and will be disenfranchised the same as I feel.  Those who don't want change will continue to vote for the Tories.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> And that right there is the problem.  For all the talk of Starmer being "electable" when he got the job, nobody but nobody will be swayed by "vote Labour, the same policies but the tiniest fraction less evil about it."
> 
> I'd rather have a Starmer led Labour than a Johnson led Conservative government.  But both trail a distant 2nd and 3rd to shitting in my own hands and clapping.
> 
> Those who want change need an actual alternative and will be disenfranchised the same as I feel.  Those who don't want change will continue to vote for the Tories.


The problem is that no one is able to provide a revolutionary alternative. I agree with you, but our society is so infantilised and so conditioned that even the mere mention of the word 'socialism' or any other radical politic and people shit the bed. God forbid if you say 'anarchist' because people immediately think smashy smashy. This isn't helped by people actually doing the smashy smashy, even though I couldn't give a tin fuck about a police van or a Tory's windows. 
So my answer is in the context of the crap choice we are offered. That's why I voted Labour in 2019. Starmer is a joke. A pathetic little cabbage man with hair made of liquid lead shat out of a Mr Whippy machine. He has failed to oppose the Tories and offers precious little with a cabinet of New Labour qisling types all waiting to mighty morph into the next James Purnell or Patricia Hewitt. Frightened of their own shadow and too beholden to donations and lobbyists. Labour aren't going to win because in this crisis people just think "better the devil you know" I guess. But I don't know how much more of this incessant, media enhanced, gaslighting I, personally speaking, can take. It's a daily avalanche of sleaze and corruption all excused by bigots who endlessly blame the EU in lurid xenophobic ways. 
Maybe it'll end soon, and a nationwide existential "You have been watching..." tag will appear in our lives followed by appaluse as Boris Johnson is revealed to have been Paul McShane all along, and not a lazy racist cunt.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> The problem is that no one is able to provide a revolutionary alternative. I agree with you, but our society is so infantilised and so conditioned that even the mere mention of the word 'socialism' or any other radical politic and people shit the bed. God forbid if you say 'anarchist' because people immediately think smashy smashy. This isn't helped by people actually doing the smashy smashy, even though I couldn't give a tin fuck about a police van or a Tory's windows.
> So my answer is in the context of the crap choice we are offered. That's why I voted Labour in 2019. Starmer is a joke. A pathetic little cabbage man with hair made of liquid lead shat out of a Mr Whippy machine. He has failed to oppose the Tories and offers precious little with a cabinet of New Labour qisling types all waiting to mighty morph into the next James Purnell or Patricia Hewitt. Frightened of their own shadow and too beholden to donations and lobbyists. Labour aren't going to win because in this crisis people just think "better the devil you know" I guess. But I don't know how much more of this incessant, media enhanced, gaslighting I, personally speaking, can take. It's a daily avalanche of sleaze and corruption all excused by bigots who endlessly blame the EU in lurid xenophobic ways.
> Maybe it'll end soon, and a nationwide existential "You have been watching..." tag will appear in our lives followed by appaluse as Boris Johnson is revealed to have been Paul McShane all along, and not a lazy racist cunt.


Great post. Depressing, but curiously has cheered me up for some reason


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Great post. Depressing, but curiously has cheered me up for some reason


Mildly cheered me up writing it. 

But it absolutely cannot be healthy living in this society right now, more than ever. Something, somewhere's going to give...perhaps. When this pandemic 'ends' (or winds down, or whatever the fuck) there is going to be a serious emotional backlash. May even already be happening.

Take it on the chin indeed


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> The problem is that no one is able to provide a revolutionary alternative. I agree with you, but our society is so infantilised and so conditioned that even the mere mention of the word 'socialism' or any other radical politic and people shit the bed. God forbid if you say 'anarchist' because people immediately think smashy smashy. This isn't helped by people actually doing the smashy smashy, even though I couldn't give a tin fuck about a police van or a Tory's windows.
> So my answer is in the context of the crap choice we are offered. That's why I voted Labour in 2019. Starmer is a joke. A pathetic little cabbage man with hair made of liquid lead shat out of a Mr Whippy machine. He has failed to oppose the Tories and offers precious little with a cabinet of New Labour qisling types all waiting to mighty morph into the next James Purnell or Patricia Hewitt. Frightened of their own shadow and too beholden to donations and lobbyists. Labour aren't going to win because in this crisis people just think "better the devil you know" I guess. But I don't know how much more of this incessant, media enhanced, gaslighting I, personally speaking, can take. It's a daily avalanche of sleaze and corruption all excused by bigots who endlessly blame the EU in lurid xenophobic ways.
> Maybe it'll end soon, and a nationwide existential "You have been watching..." tag will appear in our lives followed by appaluse as Boris Johnson is revealed to have been Paul McShane all along, and not a lazy racist cunt.


As Johnson is revealed to be dinner for a score of penguins


----------



## andysays (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> The problem is that no one is able to provide a revolutionary alternative. I agree with you, but our society is so infantilised and so conditioned that even the mere mention of the word 'socialism' or any other radical politic and people shit the bed. God forbid if you say 'anarchist' because people immediately think smashy smashy. This isn't helped by people actually doing the smashy smashy, even though I couldn't give a tin fuck about a police van or a Tory's windows.
> So my answer is in the context of the crap choice we are offered. That's why I voted Labour in 2019. Starmer is a joke. A pathetic little cabbage man with hair made of liquid lead shat out of a Mr Whippy machine. He has failed to oppose the Tories and offers precious little with a cabinet of New Labour qisling types all waiting to mighty morph into the next James Purnell or Patricia Hewitt. Frightened of their own shadow and too beholden to donations and lobbyists. Labour aren't going to win because in this crisis people just think "better the devil you know" I guess. But I don't know how much more of this incessant, media enhanced, gaslighting I, personally speaking, can take. It's a daily avalanche of sleaze and corruption all excused by bigots who endlessly blame the EU in lurid xenophobic ways.
> Maybe it'll end soon, and a nationwide existential "You have been watching..." tag will appear in our lives followed by appaluse as Boris Johnson is revealed to have been Paul McShane all along, and not a lazy racist cunt.


Welcome to Urban.

Unlike some of the other recent arrivals, you sound like you might fit in.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> our society is so infantilised and so conditioned that even the mere mention of the word 'socialism' or any other radical politic and people shit the bed.


this is changing in the public consciousness in the UK and in the USA, particularly amongst a younger generation. reasons to be cheerful


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Mildly cheered me up writing it.
> 
> But it absolutely cannot be healthy living in this society right now, more than ever. Something, somewhere's going to give...perhaps. When this pandemic 'ends' (or winds down, or whatever the fuck) there is going to be a serious emotional backlash. May even already be happening.
> 
> Take it on the chin indeed



True. The problem is that so many people in the country are either in agreement with Tories being bastards , or have been spoon fed enough soothing mush by the press that they think Boris and his crew are doing a good job


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2021)

Seems entirely plausible to me that the UK will end up with a death rate very close to the EU average.

It's probably not going to be the case that Boris Johnson has overseen an exceptionally catastrophic response to the pandemic. Folks need to set their expectations for any "backlash" accordingly.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> True. The problem is that so many people in the country are either in agreement with Tories being bastards , or have been spoon fed enough soothing mush by the press that they think Boris and his crew are doing a good job



I'm not so sure on the first part, I think the biggest challenge is proving there is an alternative and thats much harder to steer. With the media sewn up and the slightest Labour bunfight put front and centre along with streaming headlines on all channels of "Labour means you pay more to [thing or group you don't like]" people just feel like they can't risk not voting for the Conservatives. Its kind of a repeat of the 80's and 90's, massive unfavourability of the Tories and protests every other week but nobody cared enough about Labour to switch horses until Blair turned up (though even without Blair they were ready to change, he probably just sold it better).


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> True. The problem is that so many people in the country are either in agreement with Tories being bastards , or have been spoon fed enough soothing mush by the press that they think Boris and his crew are doing a good job


Boris is dishing out the vaccine, Keir isn't. In some instances I think it's as simple as that. Like I said 'better the devil you know'. People fear change right now. At least I hope that's all it is because we're only 18 months into this administration and it's already, IMHO, orders of magnitude worse than I dared imagine.

And could always get worse! Another 3 years of this? (Assuming Boris doesn't call an earlier election)


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Seems entirely plausible to me that the UK will end up with a death rate very close to the EU average.
> 
> It's probably not going to be the case that Boris Johnson has overseen an exceptionally catastrophic response to the pandemic. Folks need to set their expectations for any "backlash" accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 263563


Ok but that's in terms of health outcomes. Surely by any other metric his response has been disastrous: skipping multiple COBRA meetings, treating the virus as a joke to the point it hospitalised him _and_ his health secretary, doing nothing when his own ministers and advisers break the rules, dodgy contracts, failure to provide PPE or support, and so on.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Ok but that's in terms of health outcomes. Surely by any other metric his response has been disastrous: skipping multiple COBRA meetings, treating the virus as a joke to the point it hospitalised him _and_ his health secretary, doing nothing when his own ministers and advisers break the rules, dodgy contracts, failure to provide PPE or support, and so on.


Most people don't really care about all of that detail. Or at least, if the perception is that we come out of Covid having apparently dealt with it no worse or even better than other countries, I think they'll be relatively forgiving about failings along the way.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 16, 2021)

What pisses me off the most is the lack of accountability. 

The papers are mainly owned by tax avoiding billionaire cunts & the TV is not much better with the BBC being run by a load of tories who are scared for their future. Thames TV became history after its 'Death on the Rock' doco & I think that sent shivers through the industry. God it is depressing. 

Remember when Cecil Parkinson had to resign for getting his secretary up the duff? Fuckers now are getting away with murder.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

I think after brexit ref people have had enough of voting with their hearts. Probably next time they will vote for the benefit of their wallets.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

andysays said:


> Welcome to Urban.
> 
> Unlike some of the other recent arrivals, you sound like you might fit in.


Thank you


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Most people don't really care about all of that detail. Or at least, if the perception is that we come out of Covid having apparently dealt with it no worse or even better than other countries, I think they'll be relatively forgiving about failings along the way.


The only weakness I can see is Brexit's inevitable failure. But they will kick the can so far down the road you'd need to be a flat earther to still see it. Perhaps the EU hitting us with trade sanctions or, however unlikely, not ratifying the deal might shake up the complacency. The only thing, beyond revolutionary activity, that could shake these Tories is capital demanding to know why it's minions have killed our economy.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> The only weakness I can see is Brexit's inevitable failure. But they will kick the can so far down the road you'd need to be a flat earther to still see it. Perhaps the EU hitting us with trade sanctions or, however unlikely, not ratifying the deal might shake up the complacency. The only thing, beyond revolutionary activity, that could shake these Tories is capital demanding to know why it's minions have killed our economy.


Brexit is not going to result in some earth shattering economic event even though some remainers appear to be wishing it will which I find strange. All that will happen is that the GDP of the country will be somewhat lower than had we stayed in. Most people will not notice the difference. However many leave voters despite voting Tory will want the GDP to be spent to benefit the poorer not the more wealthy which might prove a problem for the Tories at next GE unless they turn into socialists.

The promises to level up will most likely be broken but Labour still has a monumental task due to the unfairness of our fptp voting system. This government won a large majority on less than 44% of the popular vote.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

I would guess most journalists that write for national newspapers & work in tv & radio are either on half £mill salaries or hope to be one day so most will give the wealthy an easy ride.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Seems entirely plausible to me that the UK will end up with a death rate very close to the EU average.
> 
> It's probably not going to be the case that Boris Johnson has overseen an exceptionally catastrophic response to the pandemic. Folks need to set their expectations for any "backlash" accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 263563



Its as equally plausible that we will have a third wave with many more deaths.  An advanced vaccination program is no guarantee, just look at Chile.  

But this is all guessing on what ifs.  As it stands the UK still has the worst death rate in the world (per head of population).  That sort of thing doesn't just happen by accident.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Its as equally plausible that we will have a third wave with many more deaths.  An advanced vaccination program is no guarantee, just look at Chile.
> 
> But this is all guessing on what ifs.  As it stands the UK still has the worst death rate in the world (per head of population).  That sort of thing doesn't just happen by accident.


No indeed, it takes all the planning and skills of men and women who've been to the country's top public schools and honed their abilities through studying at Oxbridge


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Brexit is not going to result in some earth shattering economic event even though some remainers appear to be wishing it will which I find strange. All that will happen is that the GDP of the country will be somewhat lower than had we stayed in. Most people will not notice the difference. However many leave voters despite voting Tory will want the GDP to be spent to benefit the poorer not the more wealthy which might prove a problem for the Tories at next GE unless they turn into socialists.
> 
> The promises to level up will most likely be broken but Labour still has a monumental task due to the unfairness of our fptp voting system. This government won a large majority on less than 44% of the popular vote.


I'm not even sure Labour wants to win, rather than purge it's party. Those elected as MP's already have it pretty good, why bother with the added hassle of being in government and having responsibility. Just so long as you can continue blaming everything on the 'hard left'.

I don't know how severe Brexit will get. Perhaps you're right and people will just get used to shrinking horizons while sitting and watching endless repeats of Phil's funeral. Endlessly feeling sorry for lonely Liz in her big house with her big hat. Ambitions curtailed for future generations. All rather cheery stuff


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I'm not even sure Labour wants to win, rather than purge it's party. Those elected as MP's already have it pretty good, why bother with the added hassle of being in government and having responsibility. Just so long as you can continue blaming everything on the 'hard left'.
> 
> I don't know how severe Brexit will get. Perhaps you're right and people will just get used to shrinking horizons while sitting and watching endless repeats of Phil's funeral. Endlessly feeling sorry for lonely Liz in her big house with her big hat. Ambitions curtailed for future generations. All rather cheery stuff


Insofar as the queen is alone with a load of servants and other hirelings


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No indeed, it takes all the planning and skills of men and women who've been to the country's top public schools and honed their abilities through studying at Oxbridge


Indeed & all that planning & skills revolve around the gradual casualisation of the workforce & then finding that no money for not turning up for work causes people not to self isolate when they have symptoms. Which probably accounts for much of our high death rate.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> What pisses me off the most is the lack of accountability.
> 
> The papers are mainly owned by tax avoiding billionaire cunts & the TV is not much better with the BBC being run by a load of tories who are scared for their future. Thames TV became history after its 'Death on the Rock' doco & I think that sent shivers through the industry. God it is depressing.
> 
> Remember when Cecil Parkinson had to resign for getting his secretary up the duff? Fuckers now are getting away with murder.



There seems to have been a concerted effort to kill accountability and press exposure of dodgy practices thats just hammered everything flat since the 90's, remember things like The Cook Report? You wouldn't find a broadcaster alive now who'd let someone run around calling actual businessmen or politicians cunts. All those late night TV shows that raked people over the coals? The local papers are to reliant on advertising to dig up news if they can even afford a local reporter to actually report on things.

About the only thing out there that consistently dredges the murky depths is Private Eye and thats got its own fucking problems.


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I'm not even sure Labour wants to win, rather than purge it's party. Those elected as MP's already have it pretty good, why bother with the added hassle of being in government and having responsibility. Just so long as you can continue blaming everything on the 'hard left'.
> 
> I don't know how severe Brexit will get. Perhaps you're right and people will just get used to shrinking horizons while sitting and watching endless repeats of Phil's funeral. Endlessly feeling sorry for lonely Liz in her big house with her big hat. Ambitions curtailed for future generations. All rather cheery stuff


Oh I think Starmer want to win & please stop going on about brexit as if it will be any sort of issue at the next GE. In fact what might cause voters not to support Labour is if they believe Labour have any thought of rejoining the EU. To Starmer’s credit he knows that already & has said so.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> There seems to have been a concerted effort to kill accountability and press exposure of dodgy practices thats just hammered everything flat since the 90's, remember things like The Cook Report? You wouldn't find a broadcaster alive now who'd let someone run around calling actual businessmen or politicians cunts. All those late night TV shows that raked people over the coals? The local papers are to reliant on advertising to dig up news if they can even afford a local reporter to actually report on things.
> 
> About the only thing out there that consistently dredges the murky depths is Private Eye and thats got its own fucking problems.


Byline times seems to be out there but not enough main stream. I have steam coming out of my ears as well as hairs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 16, 2021)

BobDavis said:


> Indeed & all that planning & skills revolve around the gradual casualisation of the workforce & then finding that no money for not turning up for work causes people not to self isolate when they have symptoms. Which probably accounts for much of our high death rate.


There are ~1450 further deaths that haven't yet happened which, should they occur simultaneous would enthuse the population


----------



## BobDavis (Apr 16, 2021)

I find that none of the news not really reported on by the Tory rags is difficult to find on my iPad from mostly mainstream sources. Listen to R4 news & there is plenty of reports about post brexit trading difficulties & Cameron’s get rich quick schemes. I think though most people are not interested in politics & would rather watch anything but politics on tv. I find interviews of politicians tediously predictable. They won’t answer questions so little point in interviewing them imo.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Insofar as the queen is alone with a load of servants and other hirelings


And unparalleled wealth privilege and land


----------



## teuchter (Apr 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> As it stands the UK still has the worst death rate in the world (per head of population).


No it doesn't. Not by quite a long way now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2021)

His Zoom is down 









						Covid: Boris Johnson's India visit to go ahead despite rise in cases
					

A variant first identified in India has now been found 77 times in the UK, but is not yet "of concern".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


>




How much does it say about the media that Oakeshott still gets employed, despite co-writing the nonsense that was _Call Me Dave_?

On second thoughts, be careful of what you wish for; lying journalists have gone onto to do more harm in other fields.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 16, 2021)

How could he ever become PM?


----------



## flypanam (Apr 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> How much does it say about the media that Oakeshott still gets employed, despite co-writing the nonsense that was _Call Me Dave_?
> 
> On second thoughts, be careful of what you wish for; lying journalists have gone onto to more harm in other fields.


She's probably got a job because of the family name, after all Michael Oakeshott (the don of british conservative thinkers) was a grandfather/relation.*

*not sure which.


----------



## killer b (Apr 18, 2021)

MrSki said:


> How could he ever become PM?



I guess sharing clips on twitter of Boris Johnson saying bad things doesn't actually accomplish anything worthwhile after all. Who knew.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 18, 2021)

Oakshott is involved with Tice isn’t she?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Oh lord.




Newts&Dung is a shill & a fuckwit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Spencer Perceval got really shot in the front and that's something that could perhaps be revived



Where are my flintlock pistols...?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> As Johnson is revealed to be dinner for a score of penguins



Fuck off.

That blubberguts would feed at least ten score!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Oakshott is involved with Tice isn’t she?



If you mean the Tice that grifts alongside Farage, then yes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> That blubberguts would feed at least ten score!


These 20 have been selected for their voracious appetites


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 20, 2021)

I know, I _know_ this isn't important, but...

is he dying his hair? 



Might just be the light, but it's looking a much more vibrant shade of Trump than it has recently.


----------



## not a trot (Apr 20, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know, I _know_ this isn't important, but...
> 
> is he dying his hair?
> 
> ...



Would have preferred if you'd left it at, is he dying ?.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 20, 2021)

Of all the things to focus on  



looks like he might be though


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know, I _know_ this isn't important, but...
> 
> is he dying his hair?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, it definitely looks blue and black doesn't it.


----------



## elbows (Apr 20, 2021)

The planned Stratton briefings have been axed.









						Downing Street scraps plans for White House-style press briefings
					

After spending £2.6m on the new briefing room, it will now be used by Boris Johnson and officials instead.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2021)

Has Stratton done anything since she was recruited?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 21, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> The problem is that no one is able to provide a revolutionary alternative. I agree with you, but our society is so infantilised and so conditioned that even the mere mention of the word 'socialism' or any other radical politic and people shit the bed. God forbid if you say 'anarchist' because people immediately think smashy smashy. This isn't helped by people actually doing the smashy smashy, even though I couldn't give a tin fuck about a police van or a Tory's windows.
> So my answer is in the context of the crap choice we are offered. That's why I voted Labour in 2019. Starmer is a joke. A pathetic little cabbage man with hair made of liquid lead shat out of a Mr Whippy machine. He has failed to oppose the Tories and offers precious little with a cabinet of New Labour qisling types all waiting to mighty morph into the next James Purnell or Patricia Hewitt. Frightened of their own shadow and too beholden to donations and lobbyists. Labour aren't going to win because in this crisis people just think "better the devil you know" I guess. But I don't know how much more of this incessant, media enhanced, gaslighting I, personally speaking, can take. It's a daily avalanche of sleaze and corruption all excused by bigots who endlessly blame the EU in lurid xenophobic ways.
> Maybe it'll end soon, and a nationwide existential "You have been watching..." tag will appear in our lives followed by appaluse as Boris Johnson is revealed to have been Paul McShane all along, and not a lazy racist cunt.


Always a bit dubious  of new posters stuff as we have had a few twats turn up lately but you appear to be spot on , well done and welcome! Please don't fuck it up


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Always a bit dubious  of new posters stuff as we have had a few twats turn up lately but you appear to be spot on , well done and welcome! Please don't fuck it up


thanks


----------



## teqniq (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Apr 23, 2021)

teqniq said:


>



The thing is it was not national TV but to 40 other world leaders.


----------



## maomao (Apr 23, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The thing is it was not national TV but to 40 other world leaders.


It's okay. They're all fucking knob-ends too.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 26, 2021)

Depressing thing is he'll survive if it turns out he literally expressed his desire for as many of us as possible to die, because the half of the country that supports him will assume he was talking about the other half.

Equally depressing, he's fucked if this turns out to be true.









						Boris Johnson urged to reveal if he endorsed Super League plans
					

PM pressed to explain nature of meeting with Manchester United CEO days before ill-fated launch




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 26, 2021)

Boris Johnson said he ‘would rather let bodies pile high’ than impose third lockdown, reports claim
					

Prime minister also under mounting pressure to explain £200,000 Downing Street flat refurbishment




					www.independent.co.uk
				



There won't be any proof will there? They'll wheel out Liz fucking truss to call it tittle tattle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2021)

eta , already posted above, apologies.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2021)

Boris Johnson 'said he'd rather see bodies pile high' than order third lockdown
					

The government has denied the 'comedy chapter gossip' of the Prime Minister’s explosive alleged remarks - at the time he reluctantly agreed a second lockdown last autumn




					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> Boris Johnson said he would “rather see bodies piled high in their thousands” than order another Covid lockdown, it was claimed Sunday night.
> 
> The Prime Minister’s explosive alleged remarks came after he reluctantly accepted a second lockdown last autumn with Britain in the grip of another deadly wave.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2021)

The Daily Wail have run this too


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The Daily Wail have run this too


approvingly?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> approvingly?




not sure if thats the right link , too early


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2021)

However...


----------



## maomao (Apr 26, 2021)

Not much of a story really is it. Man loses temper and says something offensive. Is someone trying to get Gove in again?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 26, 2021)

🤮


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 26, 2021)

Trump said he could shoot someone on Time Square and people would still vote for him. (Or words to that effect.)

Johnson could shoot someone, kick a dog, reenact the Nuremberg Rallies, and pile bodies in the street on Whitehall, and he'd still get votes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 26, 2021)

He has no policy or defined political aims apart from career. At the minute people around the world seem to enjoy having politicians that don’t actually represent anything apart from themselves


----------



## elbows (Apr 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The Daily Wail have run this too



They put the Boris: bit at the start otherwise people would have struggled to tell the difference between his disgusting remark and a lot of the Daily Mails editorial stance during this pandemic.


----------



## maomao (Apr 26, 2021)

elbows said:


> They put the Boris: bit at the start otherwise people would have struggled to tell the difference between his disgusting remark and a lot of the Daily Mails editorial stance during this pandemic.


I think the Mail printed it in support of him tbh.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 26, 2021)

My view that BJ is a disposable leader that the Tories always planned to oust once they could pin enough fuck-ups on him (post-Brexit) is looking on the money. I think he'll survive this round but I suspect it's all part of a long term campaign by some powerful people in the party.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 26, 2021)

Sarah Vine effect? Camp Gove making another crack at it?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2021)

Yes no doubt Patel will be unaffected by any change in (haha) leadership, will continue to push her agenda through.


----------



## elbows (Apr 26, 2021)

He did say it. But the BBC are being slippery by not currently reporting the exact quote.



> Prime Minister Boris Johnson did make remarks suggesting that "bodies could pile high" during a heated discussion about lockdown in Downing Street in the autumn, the BBC has been told











						Covid: Boris Johnson's 'bodies pile high' comments prompt criticism
					

The prime minister has strongly denied saying the phrase, describing the reports as "total rubbish".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




And of course we have this framing from Kuenssberg:



> BBC political editor Laura Kuenssberg says at the time the prime minister was reported to have had big concerns about the implications of another lockdown on the economy and non-Covid related health issues.


----------



## elbows (Apr 26, 2021)

Just to be clear, the Daily Mail version of the quote in context was 'No more ****ing lockdowns – let the bodies pile high in their thousands!'


----------



## LDC (Apr 26, 2021)

Was thinking of posting that on the anti-lockdown discussion thread. "The government want to control us with lockdowns! Tyranny! Oppression! Oh, hang on... he doesn't? Errr...".


----------



## Smangus (Apr 26, 2021)

"fuck the families" - but this time everyones...


----------



## stavros (Apr 27, 2021)

From Sebastian Payne (Spectator), on R4 yesterday:



> If the Prime Minister is seen to have lied...



From Thérèse Coffey on R4 this morning:



> I take the Prime Minister at his word.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 27, 2021)

Seriously how bad is labour that when the PM does not deny saying "let the body pile up rather than risk the economy "

and has been peddling his arse around town because John lewis is not good enough for him


that they cannot capitalised on the matter


----------



## maomao (Apr 27, 2021)

I don't think anyone gives a fuck about Tory party donors paying for his flat. I don't. I'd rather they spent money on soft furnishings than more leaflets tbh. It's not a particularly offensive example of corruption; it wasn't public money.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> I don't think anyone gives a fuck about Tory party donors paying for his flat. I don't. I'd rather they spent money on soft furnishings than more leaflets tbh. It's not a particularly offensive example of corruption; it wasn't public money.


I tend to agree, unless it can be shown that whoever gave him the money received something in return. Incredibly unlikely though that would be ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> I don't think anyone gives a fuck about Tory party donors paying for his flat. I don't. I'd rather they spent money on soft furnishings than more leaflets tbh. It's not a particularly offensive example of corruption; it wasn't public money.


Depends what they got in exchange. If someone who once served a Tory MP a pint gets a shedload of money via a ppe contract how much largesse do you think Johnson would spaff towards someone who paid for his bathroom?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

Does show up the hypocrisy compared to refusal to cover cladding costs for buildings 18 stories and below:



> Speaking for Labour, the shadow minister for policing and the fire service, Sarah Jones, compared the government’s failure to protect homeowners to the row over the redecoration of the prime minister’s Downing Street flat.
> 
> She asked: “Does this government only care about the donors who keep the prime minister in fancy furniture so the prime minister can spend £60,000 on curtains in No 10 while there are nurses and key workers out there facing £60,000 bills for cladding and no wealthy Tory donors to bail them out?”











						Vote to protect leaseholders from cladding costs fails despite Tory rebellion
					

Government defeats amendment aiming to stop fire safety costs being passed on to leaseholders, but Lords vote means new Commons showdown




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## maomao (Apr 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Depends what they got in exchange. If someone who once served a Tory MP a pint gets a shedload of money via a ppe contract how much do largesse do you think Johnson would spaff towards someone who paid for his bathroom?


Well without that info it's only half a story and the less interesting half at that.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> Well without that info it's only half a story and the less interesting half at that.


It's also about the erosion of standards and rules that are there for good reason. It's not about the flat per se.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> I don't think anyone gives a fuck about Tory party donors paying for his flat. I don't. I'd rather they spent money on soft furnishings than more leaflets tbh. It's not a particularly offensive example of corruption; it wasn't public money.


I'm not so sure. It's almost certainly illegal, although maybe a lot of people won't see why. And it's not a good look to be willing to do illegal stuff for cash, generally. Being driven to do illegal stuff because you find a 30 grand annual allowance for wallpaper and furnishings to be derisory is potentially an extremely bad look. Depends which bits of the story are highlighted/people pick up on, I suppose.


----------



## maomao (Apr 27, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I'm not so sure. It's almost certainly illegal, although maybe a lot of people won't see why. And it's not a good look to be willing to do illegal stuff for cash, generally. Being driven to do illegal stuff because you find a 30 grand annual allowance for wallpaper and furnishings to be derisory is potentially an extremely bad look. Depends which bits of the story are highlighted/people pick up on, I suppose.


How many of us have done illegal things for cash? I certainly have (not about to elaborate). I'd wager most people have. 

It's just another story that angers his detractors and won't bother his fans.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> How many of us have done illegal things for cash? I certainly have (not about to elaborate). I'd wager most people have.
> 
> It's just another story that angers his detractors and won't bother his fans.


"Look at arson - I mean, how many of us can honestly say that at one time or another he hasn't set fire to some great public building? I know I have."


----------



## maomao (Apr 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> "Look at arson - I mean, how many of us can honestly say that at one time or another he hasn't set fire to some great public building? I know I have."


Me too. 

That would genuinely be a story though. Unlike this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> How many of us have done illegal things for cash? I certainly have (not about to elaborate). I'd wager most people have.
> 
> It's just another story that angers his detractors and won't bother his fans.


Tbh it's the legal things I've done for money that weigh heaviest on my conscience


----------



## Raheem (Apr 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> How many of us have done illegal things for cash? I certainly have (not about to elaborate). I'd wager most people have.
> 
> It's just another story that angers his detractors and won't bother his fans.


Most people never get the opportunity to do something illegal for 60k, safe in the knowledge that the cops would never dare touch it.

I think most people would be bothered, if it is brought to their attention properly. It's basically a retreading of the MP expenses scandal, and people were bothered then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Most people never get the opportunity to do something illegal for 60k, safe in the knowledge that the cops would never dare touch it.
> 
> I think most people would be bothered, if it is brought to their attention properly. It's basically a retreading of the MP expenses scandal, and people were bothered then.


I don't suppose there'll be any ducks or moat cleaning in number ten


----------



## MrSki (Apr 27, 2021)

Well it looks like Lord Brownlow did rather well in his £58000 refurbishment investment. Contracts worth up to £120 million.  

Worth reading the twitter thread.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

2000:1 rate of return that's pretty well double the going rate for tory donors as I recall


----------



## Sue (Apr 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well it looks like Lord Brownlow did rather well in his £58000 refurbishment investment. Contracts worth up to £120 million.
> 
> Worth reading the twitter thread.



You've got to speculate to accumulate.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 2000:1 rate of return that's pretty well double the going rate for tory donors as I recall



"space oddity" is also an apt description for how the flat looks too


----------



## MrSki (Apr 27, 2021)

I think a good few of the contracts were pre-covid so it was payback rather than bribes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I think a good few of the contracts were pre-covid so it was payback rather than bribes.


it's like putting a quid in a fruity and knowing you're going to walk away with the jackpot


----------



## Supine (Apr 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I think a good few of the contracts were pre-covid so it was payback rather than bribes.



Or future bribe. Or both.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

stavros said:


> From Sebastian Payne (Spectator), on R4 yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> From Thérèse Coffey on R4 this morning:


Unpleasant _and _gullible


----------



## brogdale (Apr 28, 2021)

Killer style.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 28, 2021)

Boris Johnson's flat: PM branded 'Major Sleaze' – but insists he paid for revamp amid formal investigation
					

A watchdog finds "reasonable grounds to suspect that an offence or offences may have occurred".




					news.sky.com
				






> An Electoral Commission spokesperson said: "We have been in contact with the Conservative Party since late March and have conducted an assessment of the information they have provided to us.
> 
> "We are now satisfied that there are reasonable grounds to suspect that an offence or offences may have occurred. We will therefore continue this work as a formal investigation to establish whether this is the case.
> 
> "The investigation will determine whether any transactions relating to the works at 11 Downing Street fall within the regime regulated by the Commission and whether such funding was reported as required.



Could be fun.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 28, 2021)

Ironic if this leads to a fall considering the body count that he is responsible for. He will prosper I’m sure


----------



## brogdale (Apr 28, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Ironic if this leads to a fall considering the body count that he is responsible for. He will prosper I’m sure


A notable precedent:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Boris Johnson's flat: PM branded 'Major Sleaze' – but insists he paid for revamp amid formal investigation
> 
> 
> A watchdog finds "reasonable grounds to suspect that an offence or offences may have occurred".
> ...



Oh no, not the electoral commission! 

I'm sure Boris is terrified


----------



## andysays (Apr 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A notable precedent:
> 
> View attachment 265361


Bit of a tangent, but did Mandelson borrow the money or buy the house from Robinson?

The way that's written it could be either (or even both).


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 28, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Seriously how bad is labour that when the PM does not deny saying "let the body pile up rather than risk the economy "
> 
> and has been peddling his arse around town because John lewis is not good enough for him
> 
> ...


Keir Starmer's 'unity government in a time of crisis' approach means he's failed to score in the face of so many open goals, lest he be seen to be attacking the government during a pandemic. That approach might have been valid, had Johnson's government been managing the crisis well and not been bogged down by incompetence, corruption and sleaze, and dereliction of duty. As it is, not only has Johnson's government failed, but so has Keir Starmer's Opposition, which has failed to oppose.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 28, 2021)

andysays said:


> Bit of a tangent, but did Mandelson borrow the money or buy the house from Robinson?
> 
> The way that's written it could be either (or even both).


He borrowed the money, I think. He also applied for a mortgage on the same property without declaring the loan, which was a criminal offence (strangely never prosecuted).


----------



## elbows (Apr 28, 2021)

I cant face watching PMQs these days but now I want to see the bit that Kuenssberg is referring to, please let me know if a short clip is available.



> I've never seen Boris Johnson so rattled and angry at the despatch box in his final answer to Starmer - red faced and ranting at the end.
> 
> The prime minister denied his "bodies" quote again, and still didn’t answer the central question about his Downing Street flat - who picked up the bill at the start.



(from the BBC live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-56910236 )


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2021)

About 12:00 on elbows' link I think: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-56910236 if it's still that.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 28, 2021)

That was quite amusing.. lol.  Feeble as fuck from Johnson.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

Well there is this bit but not where Johnson totally flips.



See if I can find the other.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

This was today's best question.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 28, 2021)

Gonna be a close run thing, then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Killer style.
> 
> View attachment 265347



How that decor may look in Number 10:


----------



## brogdale (Apr 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> How that decor may look in Number 10:
> 
> View attachment 265410


Funnily enough, we've got a cushion covered in that (Abbey Mills) WM design.


----------



## Sue (Apr 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Funnily enough, we've got a cushion covered in that (Abbey Mills) WM design.


You are Boris Johnson and I claim my £5.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

elbows said:


> I cant face watching PMQs these days but now I want to see the bit that Kuenssberg is referring to, please let me know if a short clip is available.
> 
> 
> 
> (from the BBC live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-56910236 )


Sorry if it has been pissed around with a bit.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)

The British people got what they voted for. What did they expect


----------



## elbows (Apr 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The British people got what they voted for. What did they expect



The white cliffs of bendover.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Apr 28, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Sorry if it has been pissed around with a bit.



Looking at that clip, it looks like both Johnson and Starmer are sat in seats that shouldn't be sat in. Even May was never this naughty!


----------



## Petcha (Apr 28, 2021)

This is a pretty long thread so I'm sure this has been covered. But can someone explain how Boris had to take a loan to cover the 28k shortfall for his flat? I had to take loans from my mates last year to buy food while I was on UC. That was kind of necessary. I'm assuming BJ has a bit in the bank? 28k must be pocket change?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

Petcha said:


> This is a pretty long thread so I'm sure this has been covered. But can someone explain how Boris had to take a loan to cover the 28k shortfall for his flat? I had to take loans from my mates last year to buy food while I was on UC. That was kind of necessary. I'm assuming BJ has a bit in the bank? 28k must be pocket change?


It was 58k & I think his recent divorce settlement plus child support have hit his finances. Carrie has expensive tastes if not taste.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 28, 2021)

MrSki said:


> It was 58k & I think his recent divorce settlement plus child support have hit his finances.



Ok, I thought he got 30k from us and the whole bill was 58k = 28k loan?

He probably hopes he loses the next election so he can go into the lobbying business like his predecessor.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 28, 2021)

Think it was also originally meant to be a gift, which Johnson has at some point been persuaded to return, rather than a loan.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2021)

It'll be a close call but I think he'll find himself not guilty though.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Ok, I thought he got 30k from us and the whole bill was 58k = 28k loan?
> 
> He probably hopes he loses the next election so he can go into the lobbying business like his predecessor.


There is a lot of differences in the reporting of the actual costs. I have seen 200K mentioned but until the report comes out I doubt we will know.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

Fucking hell!


----------



## Petcha (Apr 28, 2021)

MrSki said:


> There is a lot of differences in the reporting of the actual costs. I have seen 200K mentioned but until the report comes out I doubt we will know.



So presumably the next occupant will also have to spend shitloads of cash undoing the Gadaffi inspired taste of Carrie..


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Ok, I thought he got 30k from us and the whole bill was 58k = 28k loan?
> 
> He probably hopes he loses the next election so he can go into the lobbying business like his predecessor.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 28, 2021)

So what happens if he's found to broken laws? Do we have impeachment laws here - and who would take over? Gove?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)

Time for another outing of this fine ditty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So what happens if he's found to broken laws? Do we have impeachment laws here - and who would take over? Gove?


This is why I’ve absolutely no interest in this story. What is the outcome? Someone else shit.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Apr 28, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So what happens if he's found to broken laws? Do we have impeachment laws here - and who would take over? Gove?


We have votes of confidence and voluntary resignations. Technically, it is Raab who would take over, but my impression is that when Johnson had Covid, Raab was basically told "No fucking way".


----------



## elbows (Apr 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> This is why I’ve absolutely no interest in this story. What is the outcome? Someone else shit.



Even if the someone else shit leads to no other positive change, I do have an interest in someone without some of Johnsons most obvious flaws when it comes to lockdowns and dealing with a pandemic being in charge.

Most potential leaders are by their very nature and the nature of shit hierarchies not my cup of tea, but someone whose hero is the mayor from Jaws is an especially bad pandemic fit.


----------



## stdP (Apr 28, 2021)

Petcha said:


> can someone explain how Boris had to take a loan to cover the 28k shortfall for his flat? I had to take loans from my mates last year to buy food while I was on UC. That was kind of necessary. I'm assuming BJ has a bit in the bank? 28k must be pocket change?



You're asking this of a man who famously stated his quarter mil a year from the Torygraph as "chicken feed". I think it's safe to assume his tastes have only grown more expensive with inflation, his extended family and his increasing megalomania.




__





						BBC NEWS | England | London | Mayor's £250,000 'chicken feed'
					






					news.bbc.co.uk
				




(And if you want to subject yourself to a video of the odious wretch)


Edit: PMQs was a very, very painful watch this week for many reasons, mostly Boris' increasing degree of unhingedness, but an SNP* politician played a cackle-worthy blinder with this:



			
				Ian Blackford said:
			
		

> Now, Parliamentary rules stop me from saying that the Prime Minister has repeatedly lied to the public over the last week, but can I ask the question: are you a liar, Prime Minister?


Cue audio feed muting, Speaker saying Blackford's being inappropriate, Boris saying it's up to them to come forth with evidence, and then another meaningless tangent on "lockdowns being miserable" whilst doodling the margins of Volume VII of "How To Not Answer Any Fucking Question".

* I'm not an SNP supporter by a long chalk, but with cunts like Boris at the helm it's nearly impossible not to sympathise with their point


----------



## elbows (Apr 28, 2021)

Well walk-in freezers and artificial indoor ditches dont come cheap, as dont self-draining sofas and soundproofing.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)

He is great when spending other people's money, just look at his record as mayor of London. As for spending his money, he is clearly not good.








						Why is Boris Johnson so broke?
					

As the cost of Boris Johnson’s flat refurbishment comes under scrutiny - why can’t he afford to pay for it?




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 29, 2021)

#BorisOut is trending on twitter.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2021)

That'll do it


----------



## Raheem (Apr 29, 2021)

The sixth estate.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2021)

Once all accountability goes out, the rules are what 'we say they are' in any given situation, with a compliant media, we aren't far from a dictatorship?


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2021)

As I see it. They take personal donations in return for no bid massive contracts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Once all accountability goes out, the rules are what 'we say they are' in any given situation, with a compliant media, we aren't far from a dictatorship?


Were you once Teejay?


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Were you once Teejay?



Not to my knowledge


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

Where has all Johnson's money gone? 
How many children has he fathered? Maintenance for them cannot come cheap 
especially if they are educated at public schools and then through Uni.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2021)

There should be a special place in personal hell fir the slimy mealy mouthed facilitator nadhim zahawi


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 29, 2021)

Boris mentioned Mandelson during pmqs. Shame he didn't mention his columns about it.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 29, 2021)

Where to start?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 29, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Where to start?
> 
> View attachment 265480


Nadhim Zahawi infamously tried to make the taxpayer pay to heat his stables, because he put the utilities bill through on his parliamentary expenses.

And Grant Shapps infamously invented a whole other persona, Michael Green, for his not at all dodgy business dealing.

Not the best models of propriety to be wheeled out to support Johnson's dodgy dealing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Nadhim Zahawi infamously tried to make the taxpayer pay to heat his stables, because he put the utilities bill through on his parliamentary expenses.
> 
> And Grant Shapps infamously invented a whole other persona, Michael Green, for his not at all dodgy business dealing.
> 
> Not the best models of propriety to be wheeled out to support Johnson's dodgy dealing.


They're the most honest ministers in the government


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2021)

honestest ministers


----------



## Serge Forward (Apr 29, 2021)

Honest, guv, ministers.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 29, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Where has all Johnson's money gone?
> How many children has he fathered? Maintenance for them cannot come cheap
> especially if they are educated at public schools and then through Uni.



Despite the divorces, the children, the maintenance etc, he's not broke.  Don't be daft, he's far from it.

You just can't withdraw 60k at a moments notice from a cash machine when your bank accounts are in the Cayman Isles or similar.

Also, why pay when someone else will?


----------



## MrSki (Apr 29, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Also, why pay when someone else will?


I think that is why the bill was 200K cos the thought that someone else would be paying. Now he has had to fork out at least 58K on his temporary gaff. If he new he was paying he would have kept it to 30K. Daft fucker has shot himself in the foot there.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2021)

The #MajorSleaze hash tag is trending in France


----------



## MrSki (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 29, 2021)

Good to know it's all over.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 29, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Where has all Johnson's money gone?
> How many children has he fathered? Maintenance for them cannot come cheap
> especially if they are educated at public schools and then through Uni.



I expect the cost ramps up a bit during bargaining once non-disclosure clauses etc. get factored in.
But I agree with the above that he will have something squirreled away.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

Politician fiddles expenses - It's just duck houses all over again just wrapped up differently and called something different.
Fuck em.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 29, 2021)

Nurse delighted to learn pay rise is almost an entire roll of Downing Street wallpaper
					

A nurse from Bracknell has today learned that after a year of working on the pandemic front line, her annual pay rise would allow her to buy almost one roll of wallpaper for Downing Street.




					newsthump.com


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

Of course, the NHS was the best thing since sliced bread when he needed his life saving 
How quickly people forget.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

If someone were to query my expenses I would probably be sacked, failing that suspended.
One rule for them?


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So what happens if he's found to broken laws? Do we have impeachment laws here - and who would take over? Gove?



The Parliamentary Tory party will have a Royal Rumble to decide, with last one standing taking the throne. Not all will fight cleanly.



Spoiler


----------



## MrSki (Apr 29, 2021)

I get sick of politicians telling me what I want to hear. The truth would be a good start!

I reckon Jeremy Hunt must be in with a shout as a replacement. Not soiled but association with this cabinet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

Popbitch have leaked part of the PM’s number  which if you Google it, you can find it on a press release when campaigning as an MP.
Be quick if you want to cause some mischief


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I get sick of politicians telling me what I want to hear. The truth would be a good start!



Even complete bollocks would be an improvement on the current situation, assuming said bollocks related in any way to the question asked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

I just texted him on WhatsApp.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 29, 2021)

Good job the FSB don't have Google.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2021)

http://www.politeia.co.uk/wp-content/Politeia%20Documents/2006/June%20-%20Aspire%20Ever%20Higher/%27Aspire%20ever%20higher%27%20press%20release.pdf


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I get sick of politicians telling me what I want to hear. The truth would be a good start!
> 
> I reckon Jeremy Hunt must be in with a shout as a replacement. Not soiled but association with this cabinet.


I think he's been very careful to keep himself away from the pigs wrestling in mud. He's absolutely going to position himself as the Next Leader.

And, let's face it, this lot make him look reasonable by comparison...until you recall his career as Health Secretary


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I just texted him on WhatsApp.



I gave up trying to work it out. Could you ask him why I have to fill out paperwork to send my goods to NI please? And call him a cunt for me?

TIA


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I gave up trying to work it out. Could you ask him why I have to fill out paperwork to send my goods to NI please? And call him a cunt for me?
> 
> TIA


It's freely available on the internet:

07831 609 599


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's freely available on the internet:
> 
> 07831 609 599



Why thank you.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2021)

He told me to Fuck off as he was putting the bairn to bed


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I gave up trying to work it out. Could you ask him why I have to fill out paperwork to send my goods to NI please? And call him a cunt for me?
> 
> TIA


Soz, all I could think of in the moment was ‘Dickhead’


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Soz, all I could think of in the moment was ‘Dickhead’



That’s good enough for me.


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I just texted him on WhatsApp.


Did it come up with his picture?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> Did it come up with his picture?



It was some sort of sea mollusc avatar?


----------



## maomao (Apr 29, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> It was some sort of sea mollusc avatar?


That was probably a dick pic.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> That was probably a dick pic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

maomao said:


> Did it come up with his picture?


Nope, but it did go through - got two ticks so someone’s read it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

still appears to be on if WhatsApp is owt to go by - have just texted him again asking for a lucrative contract


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> still appears to be on if WhatsApp is owt to go by - have just texted him again asking for a lucrative contract



same!


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 29, 2021)

I rang by accident and it was beeping through. never quite sure what that means on WhatsApp as opposed to normal phone though, but seems like its turned on at least. Must activate my read reciepts again now


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

Someone else text him: ‘it’s snowing tonight. Call The Snowman if you want to buy some cocaine’


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope, but it did go through - got two ticks so someone’s read it


Have the ticks turned blue?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Have the ticks turned blue?


Dang, they’re grey


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dang, they’re grey


Looks like you're on tick watch then .


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 29, 2021)

someone send him a link to this thread, quick


----------



## Smangus (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi Boris you racist lying cunt!


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't bear watching him anymore. It's infuriating toe curling and disturbing all in one.


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 29, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I can't bear watching him anymore. It's infuriating toe curling and disturbing all in one.



you have him on video?


----------



## not a trot (Apr 29, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I can't bear watching him anymore. It's infuriating toe curling and disturbing all in one.



Much like the Arsenal game at the moment.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 29, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> you have him on video?


No, I don't like snuff movies


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2021)

Low life commie layabout pot smoking filth at UCL have a cut out of BJ as they are not happy with him


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

Starmer says he is proud to support John Lewis after Tory criticism of photo op
					

The Labour leader hits back at Tory criticism of his wallpaper department photo opportunity.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2021)

"Tory chairwoman Amanda Milling said the Labour leader was "playing politics" by posing with rolls of wallpaper in a branch in Manchester."

Playing politics with rolls of wallpaper  whatever next


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 29, 2021)

Playing politics- what a rascal


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 30, 2021)

two sheds said:


> "Tory chairwoman Amanda Milling said the Labour leader was "playing politics" by posing with rolls of wallpaper in a branch in Manchester."
> 
> Playing politics with rolls of wallpaper  whatever next



Theres a pattern here


----------



## two sheds (Apr 30, 2021)

On a roll


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

He’s getting a pasting for this but it’s hardly a ‘hanging offence’...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 30, 2021)

Something something giving him a right pasting etc

ETA Damn you brogdale


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 30, 2021)

He's just papering over the cracks.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Something something giving him a right pasting etc


Lining up the puns, eh?


----------



## Supine (Apr 30, 2021)

We can’t let the tories paper over this corruption.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

Starmer’s such a plumb


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

I see all the punsters are flocking in here, now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I see all the punsters are flocking in here, now



It'll never stick


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

Stripping this back, it looks like Starmer’s stunt failed; he didn’t realise it would chip his reputation


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Stripping this back, it looks like Starmer’s stunt failed; he didn’t realise it would chip his reputation



Just needs to brush up his act


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Just needs to brush up his act


Indeed; the thin veneer is peeling


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Indeed; the thin veneer is peeling



If he can't stand the heat he shouldn't pin his hopes up.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

Or this one...



Spoiler: Gove/Mogg in bikinis[ATTACH type="full



265670[/ATTACH] warning"]


----------



## splonkydoo (Apr 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


>



'do you do this one in a union jack?'


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> 'do you do this one in a union jack?'



"You can do it however you like as long as you pay for it first sir"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> If he can't stand the heat he shouldn't pin his hopes up.


You've hit the nail on the head


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2021)

> *Rishi Sunak,* the chancellor, has rejected claims that Boris Johnson’s use of his mobile phone has presented a security risk. (See 9am.) Speaking speaking on a by-election campaign visit to Hartlepool, Sunak said:
> 
> 
> "As far as I’m aware, all security protocols have been followed.
> ...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 265701


----------



## bendeus (Apr 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think he's been very careful to keep himself away from the pigs wrestling in mud. He's absolutely going to position himself as the Next Leader.
> 
> And, let's face it, this lot make him look reasonable by comparison...until you recall his career as Health Secretary


Or, for that matter, Culture and Media.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 265701


So blatant. He’s just resting after gorging on that tunnelchild’s blood


----------



## two sheds (Apr 30, 2021)

probably nicked the dog's food too  he's hiding something behind his back


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2021)

two sheds said:


> probably nicked the dog's food too  he's hiding something behind his back


That's the handle that Symonds has put on his back, or the knife she is twisting in


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 30, 2021)

A former Johnson advisor demonstrating a truly  Johnsonian grasp of geopolitics today


----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> So blatant. He’s just resting after gorging on that tunnelchild’s blood


The cunts laughed at the homeless in the Whitgift underpass.



The day Boris and Croydon Tories found homelessness funny


----------



## quiet guy (May 1, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (May 1, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 2, 2021)

So this turd wanted randoms to pay for a nanny and sort him out with a personal trainer. It’s just so petty and shameless. If yer gonna be corrupt then do it fucking  properly . It’s just shit


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> So this turd wanted randoms to pay for a nanny and sort him out with a personal trainer. It’s just so petty and shameless. If yer gonna be corrupt then do it fucking  properly . It’s just shit


I expect more from an o.e. and graduate of oxford


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 2, 2021)

Even his vision of corruption is hamstrung. How can we be a global force to be reckoned with when pretty much all our counterparts have leaders who are top drawer grifters. This the like stealing multiple rolls of sellotape from the HMG stationary cupboard


----------



## teqniq (May 2, 2021)

This is pretty laughable from Keunssberg:









						Boris Johnson: What is the PM's relationship with the truth?
					

The PM's attitude to facts is based not on what's real, but what he wants there and then, say sources.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## BCBlues (May 2, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This is pretty laughable from Keunssberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of anonymous sources in there. It's almost like she made the quotes up herself.


----------



## MrSki (May 2, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> A lot of anonymous sources in there. It's almost like she made the quotes up herself.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2021)

Tory donor 'asked to fund Boris Johnson's nanny' as PM 'needs £300k to get by'
					

The benefactor is said to have moaned "I resent being asked to pay to literally wipe the Prime Minister's baby's bottom" amid claims the PM needs double his £157,000 salary just to survive



					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> A Tory donor was asked to fund a nanny for Boris Johnson's baby because the Prime Minister can't survive on his £157,372-a-year salary, bombshell reports say today.
> 
> The 'cash for curtains' saga has deepened after the claims in the Sunday Times - which reported the twice-divorced PM needs £300,000 a year to pay his astronomical living costs.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2021)

He really wasn't joking when he described £250,000 as chickenfeed was he


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He really wasn't joking when he described £250,000 as chickenfeed was he


Yes, it paid for the coward Boris Johnson's foie gras

The portly pm puts away a pound of the pate a week


----------



## stavros (May 3, 2021)

Camilla Tominey on Marr yesterday suggested that the position of PM, regardless of who it is, was underpaid. She compared it to what Biden and von der Leyen get, without caring to mention that her newspaper for years threw money at Johnson to write any inked effluence of questionable merit. Other than child support, what did he spend that all on?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> Camilla Tominey on Marr yesterday suggested that the position of PM, regardless of who it is, was underpaid. She compared it to what Biden and von der Leyen get, without caring to mention that her newspaper for years threw money at Johnson to write any inked effluence of questionable merit. Other than child support, what did he spend that all on?


he spaffed it. up against a wall.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2021)

Not 100% this is real but hope so


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2021)




----------



## elbows (May 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Not 100% this is real but hope so
> 
> View attachment 266244


Being forced to override his shit principals and values in order to begrudgingly deal with a nasty pandemic virus is the only good thing he's done in power! Well that and further undermining the credibility of the tories.


----------



## vanya (May 3, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This is pretty laughable from Keunssberg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keunssberg and the BBC can't be trusted.









						Kuenssberg to the Rescue
					

Is Boris Johnson a liar? Ask anyone who follows politics, anyone in the Commons, anyone who knows him  and the answer is yes. Peter Oborne ...




					averypublicsociologist.blogspot.com


----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2021)

vanya said:


> Keunssberg and the BBC can't be trusted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an understatement, and by laughable I meant an appallingly bad attempt to gloss over all his lies.


----------



## teqniq (May 3, 2021)

Heh.


----------



## MrSki (May 3, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Heh.



Asking him 'Where's the beach'?


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2021)

the sad eyes of the child..


this man runs the country


----------



## Humberto (May 4, 2021)

He's scored a '£1 billion' arrangement with Modi. Birds of a feather.


----------



## Humberto (May 4, 2021)

Cunning, opportunistic, but utterly lacking in giving a fuck about about people they are supposed to help. They would laugh at me for saying as much.


----------



## Humberto (May 4, 2021)

I almost feel sad for opposing him cos he's like a kid with a train set, and nanny was a bit mean to him.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I almost feel sad for opposing him cos he's like a kid with a train set, and nanny was a bit mean to him.


That just gave him a nanny fetish


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> the sad eyes of the child..
> 
> 
> this man ruins the country


Cfu


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)

Boris Johnson refuses to deny asking Tory donors to fund child's nanny
					

Boris Johnson is accused of "trying to hide his attempts to fund his lifestyle through secret payments from Tory donors."



					www.businessinsider.com
				






> Boris Johnson has refused to deny asking Conservative donors to pay for his child's nanny, dismissing questions over his alleged attempts to secretly fund his lifestyle through donations, a "Westminster bubble" issue.
> 
> According to the Sunday Times, an unidentified Conservative donor had complained about being approached to pay for Johnson's childcare arrangements.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)

_The donor reportedly said that: "I don't mind paying for leaflets but I resent being asked to pay to literally wipe the prime minister's baby's bottom."

FFS _


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)

Forcing his MPs to vote against free school meals and making stealth cuts to schools at the same time as asking Tory donors to pay for his own childcare. 

He is a character isn't he eh? eh?


----------



## not a trot (May 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Forcing his MPs to vote against free school meals and making stealth cuts to schools at the same time as asking Tory donors to pay for his own childcare.
> 
> He is a character isn't he eh? eh?



I'd expect any Tory to act in a similar manner.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Heh.




Son: "Dad, I don't like the cone; where shall I stick it?"
Father: "Well..."


----------



## Espresso (May 4, 2021)

He looks like a poor man's Tony Manero in that photo.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)

__





						Boris Johnson wrongly cleared over Covid contracts, say MPs | Boris Johnson | The Guardian
					

Cross-party group calls for action against PM for misleading Commons over multibillion-pound deals<br>




					amp.theguardian.com
				






> A cross-party group of MPs has pushed for formal action against Boris Johnson for allegedly misleading the Commons over the transparency of Covid contracts, saying the cabinet secretary, Simon Case, incorrectly cleared the prime minister of wrongdoing.
> 
> In a letter to Case the three MPs, who are working with the Good Law Project, said it was “abundantly clear” Johnson had breached the ministerial code by telling parliament on 22 February that details of multibillion-pound Covid-19 government contracts were “on the record for everybody to see ”./QUOTE]


----------



## quiet guy (May 4, 2021)

Dad you said there'd be some live entertainment on, not some scruffy bastard doing the YMCA


----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 266445
> Dad you said there'd be some live entertainment on, not some scruffy bastard doing the YMCA


This is one man they wish wasn't staying alive


----------



## MrSki (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Forcing his MPs to vote against free school meals and making stealth cuts to schools at the same time as asking Tory donors to pay for his own childcare.
> 
> He is a character isn't he eh? eh?


He'll find it's personality that goes a long way. Pity he isn't in the back of a car on a bumpy road with Vincent Vega covering him with a pistol


----------



## vanya (May 4, 2021)

Captain Ska on our Glorious Leader


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2021)

Boris Johnson urged to call off Tory threats to watchdog probing ‘cash for cushions’
					

Tories accused of ‘bullying’ Electoral Commission




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> This is just one part of a concerted strategy by the Tories to remove scrutiny and proper accountability,” she said.
> 
> “The Conservative government must make a clear statement revoking these threats.”
> 
> Ed Davey, the Liberal Democrat leader, has also written to Ms Milling, warning that while the commission’s investigation is underway “it would be entirely improper for you to continue to make threats regarding its future”.


----------



## MrSki (May 10, 2021)




----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 10, 2021)

If Dr Evil bribed Johnson with a 3 month holiday to the moon, the tories would probably get to 60% in the polls in England, such is the nations craven worship of the upper class and corruption.


----------



## MrSki (May 11, 2021)

Why couldn't the cunt just use a train?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Why couldn't the cunt just use a train?




Because they fucking suck in this country due to decades of fuckery


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 11, 2021)

This ID for voting bollocks if true is proper dog whistle racism. The dirty underhand fuckers


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> This ID for voting bollocks if true is proper dog whistle racism. The dirty underhand fuckers


but of course it might fuel a rise in election days muggings of tories as right wing voters on their way to the poll are relieved of their photo id, thus depriving them of the chance to support johnson


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 11, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (May 11, 2021)

Just cause nearly every review has gone against them, they set about removing the legal challenge. Absolute fuckers


----------



## elbows (May 12, 2021)

Johnson has a county court judgement against him, £535 of unpaid debt.









						No 10 seeks to cancel county court debt judgement against Boris Johnson
					

The claim - made against the PM over an alleged unpaid debt of £535 - is without merit, says Downing Street.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2021)

Bailiffs  where are fucking bailiffs when you want them? Take his personals and sell them and when they don't meet the £535 + expenses go back for more 

Not sure how I missed that in Private Eye though.


----------



## flypanam (May 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> Johnson has a county court judgement against him, £535 of unpaid debt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As Lin Yutang pondered “when small men cast big shadows, it means the sun is about to set”


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> Johnson has a county court judgement against him, £535 of unpaid debt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could barely buy a decent sofa cushion for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> You could barely buy a decent sofa cushion for that.


A postage stamp sample of wallpaper


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2021)

stavros said:


> You could barely buy a decent sofa cushion for that.


you could buy loads of decent pillows for that, more than enough to suffocate our atrocious prime minister


----------



## Sue (May 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> you could buy loads of decent pillows for that, more than enough to suffocate our atrocious prime minister


You would only need one tbf.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> You would only need one tbf.


sure you could fit a dozen down his capacious throat


----------



## Dystopiary (May 13, 2021)

Boris Johnson almost always voted against paying higher benefits over longer periods for those unable to work due to illness or disability 

Boris Johnson almost always voted for a reduction in spending on welfare benefits 

He almost always voted for reducing the rate of corporation tax 

Consistently voted for mass surveillance of people’s communications and activities 

Generally voted against measures to prevent climate change 

Was consistently a horrible human being 


I know there are all these reasons that people better at political and social analysis than me seem to understand, but it pains and angers me that people keep voting for the greedy, lying, hypocritcal, egocentric fraud of a man and his grotesque ilk.


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Boris Johnson almost always voted against paying higher benefits over longer periods for those unable to work due to illness or disability
> 
> Boris Johnson almost always voted for a reduction in spending on welfare benefits
> 
> ...


Because if you don't engage with the politics if him, or take hime at face value, he's just a big lovable oaf who 'tells it like it is'.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 13, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Because if you don't engage with the politics if him, or take hime at face value, he's just a big lovable oaf who 'tells it like it is'.


Innit.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Boris Johnson almost always voted against paying higher benefits over longer periods for those unable to work due to illness or disability
> 
> Boris Johnson almost always voted for a reduction in spending on welfare benefits
> 
> ...


His supporters would say he votes according to his conscience


----------



## brogdale (May 13, 2021)

So crass that it draws a "WTF" from Prof Tim Bale...



The measure of the man.


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2021)

I see he's had his CCJ quashed. 
Go on; you're surprised, aren't you?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 13, 2021)

Espresso said:


> I see he's had his CCJ quashed.
> Go on; you're surprised, aren't you?


Fucks sake.


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2021)

Espresso said:


> I see he's had his CCJ quashed.
> Go on; you're surprised, aren't you?


Courts with a massive backlog but somehow manage this in a day? 

Still in other news.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Courts with a massive backlog but somehow manage this in a day?
> 
> Still in other news.



The trip was to test his plan for scarpering from London, codenamed operation nicolae


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The trip was to test his plan for scarpering from London, codenamed operation nicolae


From a guess at the picture he is not only using JCB's private jet to fly him around but their copter too. Could be wrong about JCBC standing for JCB copter though.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> From a guess at the picture he is not only using JCB's private jet to fly him around but their copter too. Could be wrong about JCBC standing for JCB copter though.


Full call sign m-jcbc


----------



## stavros (May 14, 2021)

I'm not surprised the judge threw it out.


----------



## quiet guy (May 14, 2021)

JCBC - just call Boris a cunt


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2021)

#JohnsonVariant

Trending on Twotter


----------



## spitfire (May 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> From a guess at the picture he is not only using JCB's private jet to fly him around but their copter too. Could be wrong about JCBC standing for JCB copter though.



You're right.

REGISTRATION DETAILS FOR M-JCBC (J.C. BAMFORD EXCAVATORS LTD) SIKORSKY S-76C​








						Registration Details For M-JCBC (J. C. Bamford (Excavators) Ltd) Sikorsky S-76C - PlaneLogger
					

PlaneLogger




					www.planelogger.com


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2021)

PM’s ex lover Jennifer Arcuri 'pens TV drama based on their sexual escapades'
					

Boris Johnson's former lover Jennifer Arcuri has reportedly penned a show inspired by their four-year affair, with Netflix, Amazon and Disney+ apparently interested in the programme



					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> Boris Johnson's former lover Jennifer Arcuri has reportedly penned a show inspired by their four-year affair, with Netflix, Amazon and Disney+ apparently interested in the programme


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (May 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> PM’s ex lover Jennifer Arcuri 'pens TV drama based on their sexual escapades'
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson's former lover Jennifer Arcuri has reportedly penned a show inspired by their four-year affair, with Netflix, Amazon and Disney+ apparently interested in the programme
> ...


I try to avoid horror films


----------



## existentialist (May 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I try to avoid horror films


Well, if it's to be porn, it's going to be pretty niche...


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> PM’s ex lover Jennifer Arcuri 'pens TV drama based on their sexual escapades'
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson's former lover Jennifer Arcuri has reportedly penned a show inspired by their four-year affair, with Netflix, Amazon and Disney+ apparently interested in the programme
> ...



Christ.


----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Christ.


on a bike.


----------



## existentialist (May 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Christ.


Now, that *would *be niche porn 

ETA: adds a whole new meaning to "Second Coming"


----------



## JimW (May 16, 2021)

Disney probably the best fit, they have a good track record with the unlikely adventures of cartoon figures.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 16, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 265810



Such a shame none of Johnson's advisers explained that holding a chord ABOVE the capo is utterly pointless, thus reflecting the man himself.


----------



## Argonia (May 16, 2021)

He's so pointless he's a BBC gameshow hosted by Armstrong and Osman


----------



## maomao (May 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Such a shame none of Johnson's advisers explained that holding a chord ABOVE the capo is utterly pointless, thus reflecting the man himself.


If you were picking open strings and just wanted to hold the guitar at the right angle it would be fine.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2021)

__





						Nurse who cared for Boris Johnson resigns over ‘lack of respect’ for NHS workers | NHS | The Guardian
					

Jenny McGee, who kept vigil by PM’s bedside when he was sick with Covid, derides government’s handling of pandemic




					amp.theguardian.com
				






> “We’re not getting the respect and now pay that we deserve. I’m just sick of it. So I’ve handed in my resignation,” said McGee, referring to the government’s proposed 1% pay rise for NHS staff, which unions have described as a “kick in the teeth”.
> 
> She was also critical of the government’s handling of the Covid crisis, adding: “Lots of nurses felt that the government hadn’t led very effectively – the indecisiveness, so many mixed messages. It was just very upsetting.”


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps instead of clapping for our health worker heroes Boris Johnson might offer every nurse in the country as well as every doctor and consultant a chance to give him a kick in the teeth. They could be driven to London in a cavalcade of coaches and lined up, socially distant, from downing street to hyde park corner and thence up park lane and edgware road and then in kilburn along quex road


----------



## existentialist (May 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Perhaps instead of clapping for our health worker heroes Boris Johnson might offer every nurse in the country as well as every doctor and consultant a chance to give him a kick in the teeth. They could be driven to London in a cavalcade of coaches and lined up, socially distant, from downing street to hyde park corner and thence up park lane and edgware road and then in kilburn along quex road


It's going to get a bit tricky when the queue reaches the M25, though...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's going to get a bit tricky when the queue reaches the M25, though...


Good point. To ease congestion other members of the cabinet will have to proffer their teeth for kicks too


----------



## BillRiver (May 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Good point. To ease congestion other members of the cabinet will have to proffer their teeth for kicks too


Spread out around the country so as not to be too London-centric.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 18, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Spread out around the country so as not to be too London-centric.


Perhaps they could be taken to Hadrian's wall and forever after it'd be known as the red wall


----------



## Petcha (May 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant. So we've cut off our supplies of EU nurses and now we're losing the antipodeans to the Caribbean as they just cant be arsed with this shitshow any longer. And we have what, 50,000 nursing vacancies?


----------



## Petcha (May 18, 2021)

My other half's a nurse. She said this nurse would have been a prized asset, with many years of training - there would only have been a few thousand that qualified in the country.. And I'm sure she's just one of many..


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2021)

Probably been posted but worth seeing again.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Probably been posted but worth seeing again.
> 
> View attachment 269484


i understand george osborne's had something of a rift with his family after sporting a badge saying 'hang boris not wallpaper'


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 269130


like something out of one of those auld viz photo stories


----------



## Raheem (May 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i understand george osborne's had something of a rift with his family after sporting a badge saying 'hang boris not wallpaper'


I presume they accused him of being all talk.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



a senior minister who wants to stay a senior minister i suspect


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (May 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> a senior minister who wants to stay a senior minister i suspect


I'd love to think he'll reshuffle Patel to head the Catholic Inquisition but she's overqualified


----------



## brogdale (May 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Johnson.


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Johnson.


Yeah agreed but surprisingly I didn't write it.


----------



## Badgers (May 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Johnson.


Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (May 21, 2021)

Dickhead:


----------



## glitch hiker (May 21, 2021)

I can't read what that badge says


----------



## teqniq (May 21, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I can't read what that badge says


Clearer here?



or maybe here?


----------



## maomao (May 21, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I can't read what that badge says


United Kingdom cabinet something something?


----------



## glitch hiker (May 21, 2021)

maomao said:


> United Kingdom cabinet something something?


So it just says Prime Minister?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Just like prince andrew, the sweating bit


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson


I look forward to reading that his last appearance in print was on the list of ingredients on a bag of penguin feed


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


what is the point of stuff like this? Is it supposed to convince people not to like or trust him? Just seems like an utter waste of time to me, no case is actually made against him.


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> what is the point of stuff like this? Is it supposed to convince people not to like or trust him? Just seems like an utter waste of time to me, no case is actually made against him.


I doubt it sets out to convince anyone but might just make someone think about it. People often say they are not influenced by adverts but if that was the case advertising would not be a multi billion pound business & Brexit would never have happened.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I doubt it sets out to convince anyone but might just make someone think about it. People often say they are not influenced by adverts but if that was the case advertising would not be a multi billion pound business & Brexit would never have happened.


I doubt it will do that. You can probably hit quite hard with the 1% for nurses, 100,000 dead, corruption, 700 quid wallpaper and so on. Claiming he has ‘the moral empathy of bacteria’ is just shallow name-calling that will turn nobody. Weak meme.


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Dickhead:



I wonder whether they've all got them. Reminds them what their job is perhaps, or to convince other people because otherwise they wouldn't be believed.


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2021)

I've heard of Poundland fascism, but I see Peacocks have had a go.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 22, 2021)

Do they have to buy the uniforms out of their first month's wages?


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2021)

They'll doubtless soon start awarding themselves medals and sewing rows of ribbons across their chests.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2021)




----------



## BCBlues (May 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Is that Dominic Cummings making the delivery


----------



## existentialist (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I've heard of Poundland fascism, but I see Peacocks have had a go.


I suppose that one thing we can't criticise her for is getting some kind of expensively-tailored State Boot Boy garment: she looks like a big bag of spuds, done up in that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I suppose that one thing we can't criticise her for is getting some kind of expensively-tailored State Boot Boy garment: she looks like a big bag of spuds, done up in that.


Bullets won't get through that many jacket spuds


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Should have ordered them all at once and forced them down Johnson's gullet to make pm liver pate


----------



## andysays (May 22, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Is that Dominic Cummings making the delivery


At least whoever it is is on a bike


----------



## andysays (May 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I suppose that one thing we can't criticise her for is getting some kind of expensively-tailored State Boot Boy garment: she looks like a big bag of spuds, done up in that.


It looks like the "Home Secretary" tag is stuck on (crooked) with a bit of velcro, so maybe she's expected to get a new role in the near future and wouldn't want her Mum to have to sew on a new label


----------



## Jay Park (May 22, 2021)

andysays said:


> It looks like the "Home Secretary" tag is stuck on (crooked) with a bit of velcro, so maybe she's expected to get a new role in the near future and wouldn't want her Mum to have to sew on a new label



Do you also think it's gone to her head?


----------



## Fairweather (May 22, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I've heard of Poundland fascism, but I see *Peacocks* have had a go.


She’s smirking because it’s been recycled from dingies that sunk in the English Channel.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2021)

Dominic Cummings evidence could settle Boris Johnson’s fate
					

Analysis: Westminster eagerly awaits as former aide prepares to spill beans on key Covid decisions




					www.theguardian.com
				




#thiswillgowell


----------



## Cerv (May 22, 2021)

is Johnson's faux outrage today at the lapse in ethical standards at the BBC anything other than sour grapes that he didn't think to try the same trick during his odious career as a journalist?


----------



## BillRiver (May 22, 2021)

Cerv said:


> is Johnson's faux outrage today at the lapse in ethical standards at the BBC anything other than sour grapes that he didn't think to try the same trick during his odious career as a journalist?



That, or his scorn that they got caught and he (mostly) didn't.


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> what is the point of stuff like this? Is it supposed to convince people not to like or trust him? Just seems like an utter waste of time to me, no case is actually made against him.


Yes, it's the kind of low wattage Facebook rubbish I come here to try and avoid.


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2021)

Gives Murdoch et al an excuse to kick the BBC to reduce competition, ignoring the fact that the redtops were much, much worse.


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Gives Murdoch et al an excuse to kick the BBC to reduce competition, ignoring the fact that the redtops were much, much worse.


I've a feeling that this 'story' has been wheeled out to distract from the Daniel Morgan report which is highly likely to be critical of the Murdoch press.


----------



## not a trot (May 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Hope a few extras were added to the ingredients.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 22, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Hope a few extras were added to the ingredients.


You fucking would, wouldn't you. No one would know nor think less of you


----------



## Fairweather (May 22, 2021)

This mob of Tories are absolutely fucking vermin.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2021)

More Facebook stuff to moan about


----------



## not a trot (May 22, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You fucking would, wouldn't you. No one would know nor think less of you


Who pissed on your dinner ?


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Who pissed on your dinner ?


I think you've misread glitch hiker's post.


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 269704
> 
> More Facebook stuff to moan about


Absolutely dreadful Facebook nonsense.


----------



## Sunray (May 23, 2021)

Soz if this has been posted before, did search, always worth reminding ourselves just how fucking dumb this doughnut actually is! 
I have a problem hearing him talk these days. 









						The Cost of Boris Johnson
					

Boris Johnson's lies are tearing our country apart. Stop letting him get away with it.




					costofjohnson.com


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (May 23, 2021)

Also needs one of them North Korean generals hats to top off the outfit


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2021)

🤔


----------



## existentialist (May 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 269795
> 
> 🤔


"How not to make fingering errors"


----------



## maomao (May 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 269795
> 
> 🤔


If it's tuned to an open chord then behind the capo would be the easiest place to hold it while you strum or pick.


----------



## existentialist (May 24, 2021)

maomao said:


> If it's tuned to an open chord then behind the capo would be the easiest place to hold it while you strum or pick.


Doesn't stop it appearing clodhoppingly incompetent...

But then, that's something Mr Johnson *is* good at.


----------



## maomao (May 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Doesn't stop it appearing clodhoppingly incompetent...


It's not politics though is it. 

Someone probably tuned it to open g, bunged a capo on the fifth fret and told him to hold it back there and strum away in c.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2021)

From the times


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> From the times
> 
> View attachment 269972



Hastings needs to do an awful lot more than that, for it was he who gave Johnson his initial gig at the Telegraph (having been sacked from the Times for making stuff up).


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2021)

EVery thing is crashing and burning and carpetbaggers are filling their pockets whilst they can. Yeh but dead princess and the communist BBC


----------



## existentialist (May 24, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> EVery thing is crashing and burning and carpetbaggers are filling their pockets whilst they can. Yeh but dead princess and the communist BBC


Yep, and the thing that makes me most miserable about it is how people still seem to be lapping up the dead princess/commie Beeb thing as if it's gospel.

It's getting as if those of us who CAN see behind the flim-flam are becoming the conspiracy theorists, shouting at people not to be sheeple, and sending links to hour-long Panorama programmes.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Also needs one of them North Korean generals hats to top off the outfit


Needs an n Korean aa gun to shred him


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2021)

Tories vote down Labour's plea for a global minimum corporation tax
					

Labour had tried to get the Tory government to sign up to a version of Joe Biden's plans - but ministers indicated the US President's proposal still needs reform




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (May 24, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Tories vote down Labour's plea for a global minimum corporation tax
> 
> 
> Labour had tried to get the Tory government to sign up to a version of Joe Biden's plans - but ministers indicated the US President's proposal still needs reform
> ...


Only member of G7 not supporting it.


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2021)

Who else would they get their funding from?


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2021)

_They'd send a limousine anyway_


----------



## MrSki (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



boris johnson in 'admits to being cunt' shocker


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 270182
> 
> _They'd send a limousine anyway_


rumours the prime minister will greet orban on his knees have been described as phallacious by downing street


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


>


i don't know if anyone else saw that crime drama on itv recently in which a fountain pen was the murder weapon


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know if anyone else saw that crime drama on itv recently in which a fountain pen was the murder weapon


No but I seem to recall an episode of Psychoville where Dawn Frenchs character was killed by a dodgy copper, though I forget whether the murder weapon was a pen or pencil.

I dont think it featured Cummings as a deadly drone.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> No but I seem to recall an episode of Psychoville where Dawn Frenchs character was killed by a dodgy copper, though I forget whether the murder weapon was a pen or pencil.
> 
> I dont think it featured Cummings as a deadly drone.


Unforgotten: much misnamed as it'd slipped my mind


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2021)

Does anyone know when precisely Orban will be in London to meet with Johnson?


----------



## 2hats (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (May 25, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Does anyone know when precisely Orban will be in London to meet with Johnson?


Friday.


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2021)

2hats said:


>



Haha. Still maybe he was actually infected live on tv for all we know, those early press conferences had close podiums and a live audience of journalists for quite a while at the start, well into the danger zone as far as London infection rates went.

But it would have been pretty hilarious if he had managed to talk people into the tv infection stunt and had then ended up near death or actually dead. 

Also earlier today one of Cummings tweets involved journalists who used military terms like grenades.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2021)

So if I understand this... 

Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson got an £80k advance to write a book about Shakespeare. 

He missed Covid COBRA meetings to work on said 'book' but has still not completed it and probably pissed the £80k up the wall.


----------



## MrSki (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 26, 2021)

what the fuck is wrong with this gimp?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> what the fuck is wrong with this gimp?



Is that a NatWest t-shirt he's wearing?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 26, 2021)

of course it is. These people don't buy their own clothes. It's all merch from their chums.


----------



## andysays (May 26, 2021)

2hats said:


>


Nasty racist cunt (not you, Johnson, in case there's any confusion)


----------



## Teaboy (May 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Is that a NatWest t-shirt he's wearing?


 It looks like an England cricket top.  Nat West were (are?) main sponsers.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2021)

2hats said:


>



I note that the actual Cummings comment today about that was even better, that Johnson wanted Whitty to inject him with the virus on live tv.

I dont think Whitty would have been up for that. He'd have ended up with Hancock doing it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2021)

I'd be interested to see how much revisionism you think is occurring in this whole Cummings thing elbows once it's over and you've had time to process it


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2021)

A lot of the detail rings true - not least because it's confirmed by a load of behind the scenes reporting we've seen so far. Cummings is using it to go after his usual targets though - the civil service, whitehall inflexibility etc etc. TBH I suppose many of us might actually agree with their targeting, if not Cummings' solutions...


----------



## Teaboy (May 26, 2021)

killer b said:


> TBH I suppose many of us might actually agree with their targeting, if not Cummings' solutions...



This has been my view for a while.  I find myself agreeing with a lot of his criticisms but when it came to his ideas they were a total mess and he can fuck right off.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I'd be interested to see how much revisionism you think is occurring in this whole Cummings thing elbows once it's over and you've had time to process it



All the key detail I've heard so far is consistent with what we could deduce at the time or shortly later, or that emerged more gradually from other sources in the year+ that followed. Also consistent with my sense of failings and priorities with these sorts of things and the establishment, orthodox thinking, or as Cummings has been describing it today, groupthink within the relevant expert bodies. 

What I dont have a means to verify is the role of individuals, eg I cannot say that the people Cummings is praising deserve all the credit he is giving them. Just one example would be that he already tried to describe his own role in pressing the panic button without properly acknowledging the civil servant who actually sounded the alarm the previous evening, until he was prompted to acknowledge her role by the chair.


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2021)

At some point I will be reviewing everything everyone said on this forum during the relevant period to see how much better a handle we had on things compared to the fools at the centre.


----------



## MrSki (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Sue (May 27, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> of course it is. These people don't buy their own clothes. It's all merch from their chums.


I work for a company where people love the company t shirts etc and wear them on their own time. I'm a massive weirdo because I've never ordered one (despite work pressure) and think people who wear them are twats...


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Everybody knows the ship is sinking
Everybody knows the captain lied
Everybody got that sinking feeling
Like your father or your dog just died


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


The problem is he's still breathing


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

elbows said:


> At some point I will be reviewing everything everyone said on this forum during the relevant period to see how much better a handle we had on things compared to the fools at the centre.


Yeh I've pencilled in this urban inquiry for december '24


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I'd be interested to see how much revisionism you think is occurring in this whole Cummings thing elbows once it's over and you've had time to process it


This thing will never be over


----------



## MrSki (May 27, 2021)




----------



## elbows (May 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh I've pencilled in this urban inquiry for december '24



Last night I re-read the UK thread from very early March 2020 till the day after the first lockdown was announced.

It wa excellent. There were many great contributors who had a decent view of things in near-realtime. I miss the broader range of people that were involved in discussions here at the time. 

People also linked to a number of media articles during the period that leave no doubt as to the original herd immunity plan, and the subsequent u-turn. Reporting was not 100% perfect at the time but it was pretty close to the mark. Cummings claims are consistent with the timeline of what was visible publicly during the crucial week starting 9th March 2020, the last ditch attempt at selling plan A on Friday 13th, and at the time we only had to wait a couple of days for confirmation that plan A had died. Obviously I lack the means to test some of his insider claims relating to the role of specific people in fucking things up or making them better.

I havent watched a big chunk of Cummings stuff in relation to later fuckups that caused the second wave yet. That disaster was stretched out over a longer period and although we again had the means to tell roughly what was happening at the time (Johnson fucking up by resisting lockdown/circuit-breakers), our understanding of it was also stretched out over a longer time, with more room to hope they might yet do the right thing. I recall allowing myself to entertain the thought that the government wouldnt listen too closely to what the anti-lockdown 'great Barrington declaration clowns' said, their delusion that herd immunity had already been achieved. I was of course proved tragically wrong on that one. Cummings testimony, from what I read of that bit, did suggest that I would have been right if Johnson had the courtesy to have died from the virus, because nearly everyone else in government at the time did grasp the reality and the fact you cant bluff and bluster the 2nd wave into not happening. I should have made much more of the fact that Whitty and Vallance had to do their second wave warning / circuit breaker press conference on their own at the time, because Johnson wasnt playing ball.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2021)

elbows said:


> Last night I re-read the UK thread from very early March 2020 till the day after the first lockdown was announced.
> 
> It wa excellent. There were many great contributors who had a decent view of things in near-realtime. I miss the broader range of people that were involved in discussions here at the time.
> 
> ...


the master criminal always makes one fatal error and boris johnson's was not deleting all the news reports from 2020


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the master criminal always makes one fatal error and boris johnson's was not deleting all the news reports from 2020



Even Peston was useful briefly during the key period, and the following sort of article is a great example of why Cummings was going nuts on twitter about the media reporting the herd immunity denials by government recently with a straight face.

March 12th 2020, at the heart of the very brief push to sell the herd immunity plan to everyone, only for it to instantly explode in their face and for plan A be gone within a day or two.









						British government wants UK to acquire Covid-19 'herd immunity' | ITV News
					

The Government’s experts – the chief medical officer and the chief scientific advisor – have made two big judgements. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com
				




Also notable from reporting of this period is the way it was extensively claimed that the decisions about this shit were in the hands of the experts. No wonder it didnt take many months before the likes of Whitty and Vallance insisted that it be made very clear in press conferences that they just advise ministers, who make the actual decisions.


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2021)

Cummings evidence also consistent with my most basic attempt to describe the failings and attribute blame:

Initial first wave disaster: Blame widely shared, failures all through the system, including failures of the orthodox medical & scientific advice and modelling from January through to mid-March. Failures to understand the wave timing and scale all manner of other details. Similar failures across the EU except they tended to realise and u-turn sooner than UK, partly because some of their waves exploded a few weeks earlier than ours.

Second wave disaster: Experts etc had a reasonable grip on things by then. Failure was all Johnsons to own, left himself with absolutely no scientific cover etc. This was reasonably clear at the time too.


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2021)

Sorry for editing in a bit more to that post after it had already been liked.

EU failures and u-turns make UK failures worse because we could have learnt from their mistakes and locked down with significantly better timing.

Whether we actually paid any attention to European Centre for Disease control documents during the crucial period is something entirely missing from media reports, Cummings evidence etc. Typical, and something I tend to see as an ongoing part of longstanding stupid games in politics and media where even when we were in the EU or still part of their systems during transition period, much policy etc that actually originated with the EU was ascribed to the will of our own leaders at the time.

I cannot use the timing of changing EU advice as proof of anything on its own, because after Italy sleepwalked into a disaster all manner of things were in flux. But given the UK plan started to change by the evening of Friday 13th March, I cannot help but point out that the following bit was added to the EU documents on March 12th 2020!



> The evidence for the effectiveness of closing schools and workplaces, and cancelling mass gatherings is limited. However, one modelling study from China estimated that if a range of non-pharmaceutical interventions, including social distancing, had been conducted one week, two weeks, or three weeks earlier in the country, the number of COVID-19 cases could have been reduced by 66%, 86%, and 95%, respectively, together with significantly reducing the number of affected areas



That quote is from ECDC rapid risk assessment 6th update: https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/sites/de...f-novel-coronavirus-disease-2019-COVID-19.pdf

And I'm sure we were still included in the ECDC setup during the transition phase, because their documentation from back then is full of slightly clumsy phrasing they had to use to reflect the transition: "EU/EEA countries and the UK"


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 27, 2021)

I have spent some time in recent days looking at the instagram accounts of various politicians. Including Johnson's. He posted this on March the 1st. Boris Johnson 100% confident our excellent NHS is ready for Coronavirus

Also, both him and patel seem to have alot of fake bots applauding everything they say. Its a bit sad really.


----------



## MrSki (May 27, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 27, 2021)

The toff twat can't even say the word vegan


----------



## elbows (May 27, 2021)

Maybe he is just a fan of this twitter account.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2021)

Johnson accused of ‘callous disregard for others’ over articles denouncing gun ban after Dunblane massacre
					

‘He wrote an article saying the handgun ban was like a nanny confiscating toys and a knee-jerk reaction. That’s the prime minister who said that’, family of 5-year-old girl lost in shooting says




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Some old form


----------



## GarveyLives (May 28, 2021)

*As thousands of people died, or were about to die during the first wave of the Covid-19 pandemic, these were their priorities?*​


----------



## gosub (May 28, 2021)

Downing Street flat: PM cleared of misconduct but acted unwisely, says watchdog
					

Boris Johnson did not know some costs were initially covered by a Tory donor, a report says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Good too know Boris still has the support of the Prime Minister


----------



## BillRiver (May 28, 2021)

A dangerous cult now runs Britain – the worshippers at the Temple of Johnson | Marina Hyde

"The great puzzle is that so many of the people who talked about “the Corbyn cult” are so reluctant to face up to the fact of the Johnson cult. In many ways, Johnson is the much more classic cult leader. His decisions have led to the deaths of large numbers of people, and he’s got a lot of women pregnant."


----------



## Ax^ (May 28, 2021)

gosub said:


> Downing Street flat: PM cleared of misconduct but acted unwisely, says watchdog
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson did not know some costs were initially covered by a Tory donor, a report says.
> ...



not sure what i'm more about this fuckwit getting away with peddling his arse around for wallpaper and getting away with it


or Hadcock getting to give contract to his sister company in which he has 20% of shares and thats also all ok


friggin madness

about as believe as England not be at all racist and the tory party not being full if islamophobias

fucking shit show


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 28, 2021)

so who is playing marinus van der lubbe in this show ?


----------



## MrSki (May 29, 2021)




----------



## stavros (May 29, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> A dangerous cult now runs Britain – the worshippers at the Temple of Johnson | Marina Hyde
> 
> "The great puzzle is that so many of the people who talked about “the Corbyn cult” are so reluctant to face up to the fact of the Johnson cult. In many ways, Johnson is the much more classic cult leader. His decisions have led to the deaths of large numbers of people, and he’s got a lot of women pregnant."



I know the Graun has a reputation for typos, but that paragraph is surely deliberate.


----------



## not a trot (May 29, 2021)

Rumours that they tied the knot today.


----------



## tim (May 29, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Rumours that they tied the knot today.



It's in the Daily Heil. However, it all seems a bit odd as it also says at Westminster Cathedral and the Church of Rome doesn't like divorce, hence the Reformation in England. Perhaps he has more influence over the Pope than Henry VIII had.
Mail on Sunday Exclusive: Boris and Carrie Symonds 'wed in secret'


----------



## MrSki (May 29, 2021)

ETA


----------



## equationgirl (May 29, 2021)

tim said:


> It's in the Daily Heil. However, it all seems a bit odd as it also says at Westminster Cathedral and the Church of Rome doesn't like divorce, hence the Reformation in England. Perhaps he has more influence over the Pope than Henry VIII had.
> Mail on Sunday Exclusive: Boris and Carrie Symonds 'wed in secret'


Catholic church doesn't recognise the divorce if the marriage wasn't Catholic. Neither of Bojo's previous marriages were Catholic so the Catholic church basically pretends they never happened.


----------



## equationgirl (May 29, 2021)

And why my phone autocorrects Bojo to Bono every single fucking time I have no idea.


----------



## tim (May 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> And why my phone autocorrects Bojo to Bono every single fucking time I have no idea.


Mine cane up with Virus instead of Boris earlier.


----------



## equationgirl (May 29, 2021)

tim said:


> Mine cane up with Virus instead of Boris earlier.


More accurate I feel.


----------



## Cerv (May 29, 2021)

so I guess the church doesn't post banns anymore. or at least one Westminster journalist would've noticed ahead of time


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2021)

Interesting point Cerv


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2021)

I used to think that Boris was a cunt, but on seeing the MoS front page today I might have to reconsider...



I mean, a bloke only having eyes for his wife on their wedding day is something most of us wish were decent and strong enough to accomplish. If I ever get married I wish I will be able to emulate Boris’s shining exemplary behaviour.


----------



## elbows (May 30, 2021)

If I had appropriate photoshop skills then I could demonstrate that in my mind, he couldnt take his eyes off her because she had plucked them out and was wearing them as earrings.


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2021)

Not sure when this is from but more please.



ETA no masks so I guess pre-pandemic.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2021)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 30, 2021)

Someone on Twitter made the point that spouses can't be compelled to give evidence against one another.

I suppose that might be a good reason for someone in Johnson's situation to get married hastily, given all the investigations and inquiries.

But I wonder if the reason for the hasty wedding - after they'd apparently sent out 'save the date' cards for 30 July next year - is that Johnson realises the game is up and he won't be in office by then, and so he had to get married now if he/she wanted to get married in Westminster Cathedral, because they probably won't be parishioners and won't be eligible to be married there in July next year?


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2021)




----------



## tim (May 30, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Someone on Twitter made the point that spouses can't be compelled to give evidence against one another.
> 
> I suppose that might be a good reason for someone in Johnson's situation to get married hastily, given all the investigations and inquiries.
> 
> But I wonder if the reason for the hasty wedding - after they'd apparently sent out 'save the date' cards for 30 July next year - is that Johnson realises the game is up and he won't be in office by then, and so he had to get married now if he/she wanted to get married in Westminster Cathedral, because they probably won't be parishioners and won't be eligible to be married there in July next year?


Given the that the evidence needed for a 1001 investigations and enquiries is piled even higher than the bodies, spousal silence would make no difference. 

As to the parishioners argument, Westminster Cathedral is a cathedral not a parish church and I can't imagine them turning even an ex-Prime-Minister down. Also if they were that keen on a snobby Catholic venue, wouldn't they have gone to the Bromton Oratory and wouldn't they have had a proper posh wedding rather than this rather furtive affair? There's not much class in sneaking in through the Cathedral back door


----------



## bemused (May 30, 2021)

I wonder what's on the John Lewis wedding gift wish list?


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

It's a beautiful morning.

And I fucking begrudge any ounce of happiness this piece of shit and the silly creature daft/greedy enough to marry him. Lest we forget the pandemic hasn't ended and in fact may be turning bad again.

"secret wedding" my flatulent arse.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not sure when this is from but more please.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA no masks so I guess pre-pandemic.



Wasn't that the morning after the Brexit referendum?


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2021)

Boris just cannot help himself

after making the rather fucking absurd claim that he can stay faithful to his new wife

he proclaimed he can build a Boris Boat for 200 million


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Boris just cannot help himself
> 
> after making the rather fucking absurd claim that he can stay faithful to his new wife
> 
> he proclaimed he can build a Boris Boat for 200 million


Johnson, the cunt.


----------



## maomao (May 30, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> after making the rather fucking absurd claim that he can stay faithful to his new wife


How do you know? Lots of people have open marriages.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2021)

maomao said:


> How do you know? Lots of people have open marriages.


I think traditionally both parties have to agree


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2021)

maomao said:


> How do you know? Lots of people have open marriages.




Boris has had a few of those


not sure if the Ex wives knew it was an open marriage


----------



## bemused (May 30, 2021)

I wouldn't vote for Johnson, I'd at least hope he, his wife and their kid have a pleasant life. It's weird to me even on his wedding day he's doing the scruffy fool tie asunder gig; you'd think he'd take a day off.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

bemused said:


> I wouldn't vote for Johnson, I'd at least hope he, his wife and their kid have a pleasant life. It's weird to me even on his wedding day he's doing the scruffy fool tie asunder gig; you'd think he'd take a day off.


Not if you had a carefully stagemanaged persona to maintain


----------



## steveo87 (May 30, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not sure when this is from but more please.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA no masks so I guess pre-pandemic.



It's the day of the Brexit referdum


A photo of the happy couple. For a bloke who wears a suit, he's fucking terrible at it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 30, 2021)

bemused said:


> I wouldn't vote for Johnson, I'd at least hope he, his wife and their kid have a pleasant life. It's weird to me even on his wedding day he's doing the scruffy fool tie asunder gig; you'd think he'd take a day off.


I have been overly angered by the attire. It takes a real level of privilege to walk around like that at the highest levels of power and social events and it winds me the fuck up considering how much I struggle not to look like a shabby fuck and get called out for being one over nothing.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Catholic church doesn't recognise the divorce if the marriage wasn't Catholic. Neither of Bojo's previous marriages were Catholic so the Catholic church basically pretends they never happened.


I just assumed Indulgences had been paid out of Conservative Party funds and we’d be invited to chip in later.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2021)

tim said:


> As to the parishioners argument, Westminster Cathedral is a cathedral not a parish church and I can't imagine them turning even an ex-Prime-Minister down. Also if they were that keen on a snobby Catholic venue, wouldn't they have gone to the Bromton Oratory and wouldn't they have had a proper posh wedding rather than this rather furtive affair? There's not much class in sneaking in through the Cathedral back door


It is a parish church as well as being a cathedral.  Quite a small parish but it does include parliament and buck pal


----------



## Ax^ (May 30, 2021)

hate wait a moment if Boris is claiming to be Catholic does that not mean he cannot be the prime minister


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hate wait a moment if Boris is claiming to be Catholic does that not mean he cannot be the prime minister


As far as I can tell he is not currently a Catholic, having converted to Anglicanism in his university years iirc. Carrie is a Catholic.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Whatever else Boris Johnson is, being a divorcee is the least of his sins


----------



## maomao (May 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Whatever else Boris Johnson is, being a divorcee is the least of his sins


It's a standard gender neutral form now. You wouldn't correct someone for saying actress now would you?

You edited that!


----------



## andysays (May 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> As far as I can tell he is not currently a Catholic, having converted to Anglicanism in his university years iirc. Carrie is a Catholic.





maomao said:


> How do you know? Lots of people have open marriages.


For anyone who isn't aware (not necessarily the two posters I'm quoting), you don't have to be a Catholic to marry a Catholic in a Catholic ceremony, but you do have to agree to the standard/traditional Catholic vows, including monogamy.


----------



## JimW (May 30, 2021)

andysays said:


> ...but you do have to agree to the standard/traditional Catholic vows, including monogamy.


They allow pine now too due to the environmental impact of importing tropical hardwoods.


----------



## tim (May 30, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hate wait a moment if Boris is claiming to be Catholic does that not mean he cannot be the prime minister


No, he can't become Queen.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 30, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> It's the day of the Brexit referdum
> View attachment 270960
> 
> A photo of the happy couple. For a bloke who wears a suit, he's fucking terrible at it.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's a standard gender neutral form now. You wouldn't correct someone for saying actress now would you?
> 
> You edited that!


If someone described Boris Johnson as an actress I would look askance at them


----------



## BCBlues (May 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> As far as I can tell he is not currently a Catholic, having converted to Anglicanism in his university years iirc. Carrie is a Catholic.



Do his mates at the DUP know he's married a Catholic yet?


----------



## tim (May 30, 2021)

Quatermass and the Pit


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Do his mates at the DUP know he's married a Catholic yet?


You'd have to ask them. I suspect he'd charm his way out of it though.


----------



## MrSki (May 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You'd have to ask them. I suspect he'd charm his way out of it though.


Or bung them a billion.


----------



## tim (May 30, 2021)

Night and the City



Hangover Square


Victim


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 30, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



I think Cold War Steve must have been there.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> And why my phone autocorrects Bojo to Bono every single fucking time I have no idea.





tim said:


> Mine cane up with Virus instead of Boris earlier.



If only Jeremy Hunt had won the the Tory leadership contest.


----------



## Raheem (May 30, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Do his mates at the DUP know he's married a Catholic yet?


They know he's just taking the piss.


----------



## MrSki (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Sue (May 31, 2021)

tim said:


> Night and the City
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm...wrong thread...?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2021)

tim said:


> Quatermass and the Pit



And the Johnson connection is...


----------



## glitch hiker (May 31, 2021)

stavros said:


> If only Jeremy Hunt had won the the Tory leadership contest.


Or Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## elbows (May 31, 2021)




----------



## tim (May 31, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> And the Johnson connection is...



He was toying with the idea of reopening the mothballed Hobbs End Tube Station when he was Mayor. TFL management warned him of the dangers but he went down regardless. The trip made him the man he is today.


----------



## MrSki (May 31, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

Spoke to someone who'd just moved into the next village along from me who complained there was no mobile coverage. We haven't here either, I see it as a feature.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

I don't get too many visitors but in all the 20 years I've lived here I only remember one person who had a conversation on mobile while visiting.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 1, 2021)

Doesn't look like the investment in Cornish infrastructure will improve much know it has lost its EU funding.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Spoke to someone who'd just moved into the next village along from me who complained there was no mobile coverage. We haven't here either, I see it as a feature.


be careful what you wish for as you may find that the lack of mobile coverage was a bonus down the line


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> be careful what you wish for as you may find that the lack of mobile coverage was a bonus down the line


it might become a problem when they switch landlines off


----------



## tim (Jun 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> it might become a problem when they switch landlines off


Landmines can always be relaid.


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 1, 2021)

The Conservative candidate for London mayor spent his entire campaign bitching about LTN's


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> The Conservative candidate for London mayor spent his entire campaign bitching about LTN's



except when he was blaming mayor khan for the increase in the congestion charge (hours and / or price - i can't quite remember which) which was also a condition of the previous government bailout...


----------



## tim (Jun 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> except when he was blaming mayor khan for the increase in the congestion charge (hours and / or price - i can't quite remember which) which was also a condition of the previous government bailout...


Prime Minister Johnson 
Mayor Khan 
Do we really need to go down the unnecessary title path? It's not the sort of things proud Britons do, us it? Unless they're the sort of Britons you find in "Ivor the Engine".


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 1, 2021)

tim said:


> Do we really need to go down the unnecessary title path? It's not the sort of things proud Britons do, us it? Unless they're the sort of Britons you find in "Ivor the Engine".



i prefer not to refer to them by first names, that sounds too friendly.  

i use titles where appropriate, like 'mayor khan', or 'that twat johnson' and so on


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2021)

Our new *First Lady* 





__





						All eyes on Carrie Johnson in first role as UK ‘first lady’ at G7 summit | Carrie Johnson | The Guardian
					

Newly wed, at 33 she may be youngest spouse but her political nous should serve her well in keeping the plus-ones happy




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## kabbes (Jun 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Our new *First Lady*


The cunt’s adjunct.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 2, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> The Conservative candidate for London mayor spent his entire campaign bitching about LTN's



Everything the last Tory candidate for Mayor said was drowned by the sound of the barrel being scraped, even by their low standards he came off as a wastrel.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2021)

> Newly wed, at 33 she may be youngest spouse



That could change before a new PM.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 2, 2021)

I see her name is now Carrie Johnson. 
How weird that her name is now what he expects everyone to do for him anyway.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2021)

Don’t know if this has been posted up before but I love this


----------



## MrSki (Jun 2, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Don’t know if this has been posted up before but I love this
> 
> View attachment 271544


Yes it has. Near the top of this page.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 2, 2021)

I made a killing rejoinder


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I made a killing rejoinder


Told it to a Portuguese fella who has lived in England and he said the same joke is doing the rounds on Facebook here but has the Portuguese PM as the butt if the joke .


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 2, 2021)

I do wonder if there's a book running on how long this marriage lasts, or how many kids he has before doing a runner...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 2, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> or how many kids he has before doing a runner...



with her, or with anyone else, or both?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I do wonder if there's a book running on how long this marriage lasts, or how many kids he has before doing a runner...


Are these Carrie's kids we're talking about, or...? 



Puddy_Tat said:


> with her, or with anyone else, or both?



By _seconds _


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 2, 2021)

I


Puddy_Tat said:


> with her, or with anyone else, or both?





Lord Camomile said:


> Are these Carrie's kids we're talking about, or...?
> 
> 
> 
> By _seconds _


I think the bookies like to be clear on these things, so I'm going to say Bojo's kids with Carrie for the sake of clarity.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2021)

#worldbeating


----------



## MrSki (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 5, 2021)

I liked the flowers in her hair. Not exactly cutting criticism I know but yeh. You wouldn’t see Corbyn like that.the monster


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Used to give me roses
I wish he could again
But now he's on the inside
My life's gone down the drain


----------



## tim (Jun 5, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I liked the flowers in her hair. Not exactly cutting criticism I know but yeh. You wouldn’t see Corbyn like that.the monster


If it's a sign that they're going to San Fransisco, I'll like it too. They can take Piers Corbyn with them and set up a Weathermen cell.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 5, 2021)

tim said:


> If it's a sign that they're going to San Fransisco, I'll like it too. They can take Piers Corbyn with them and set up a Weathermen cell.
> View attachment 271961


One of the largest citizen-science weather-data aggregators is called Weather Underground. www.wunderground.com Which I assume can lead to a certain amount of confusion.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 5, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I liked the flowers in her hair. Not exactly cutting criticism I know but yeh. You wouldn’t see Corbyn like that.the monster



Way to big tbh, must be a pain in the arse to wear.

Wife wore her flowers better


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 5, 2021)

Apparently BJ is suffering this weekend, has the 7 day itch


----------



## MrSki (Jun 6, 2021)

If only.   









						Boris could be turfed out of Downing Street over bizarre 1829 law
					

Johnson's newly-revealed Catholicism is causing problems at Downing Street - Politics




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2021)

As if he believes in anything ....


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2021)

Except he's not a practising Catholic (as far as I can find out) not is it newly found knowledge.

Still, never let the facts get in the way...


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 6, 2021)

MrSki said:


> If only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, that's grim. I want him booted out (and locked up) for his decisions, words, actions and behaviour, not that.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Nah, that's grim. I want him booted out (and locked up) for his decisions, words, actions and behaviour, not that.


Agreed, unless beheading is involved as a punishment.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Agreed, unless beheading is involved as a punishment.



Yes I could make an exception for that. But I'd still prefer not - I'd prefer he was beheaded for his words, actions, etc... and as part of a wider revolt!


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2021)

For treason, like


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Yes I could make an exception for that.


We could all make an exception for a beheading.

What about being hung drawn and quartered?


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 6, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> We could all make an exception for a beheading.
> 
> What about being hung drawn and quartered?



Ideally I'd want him to die as slowly and painfully as possible, obvs. Also I'd like it to involve a significant element of public humiliation, please.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2021)

I mean, 150,000 people have died because of him, there have to be some consequences.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2021)

I bet he likes humiliation though, he's from a public school background.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 6, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I bet he likes humiliation though, he's from a public school background.



Not the kind I have in mind, he wouldn't.


----------



## Serene (Jun 7, 2021)

Bojo claimed that he threw the first brick at the stonewall riots. If you look when he was born you will see what a huge lie it was.


----------



## magneze (Jun 7, 2021)

What?


----------



## Diamond (Jun 7, 2021)

Which left-wing politician of modern times most resembles Johnson?


----------



## maomao (Jun 7, 2021)

Diamond said:


> Which left-wing politician of modern times most resembles Johnson?


Mo Mowlam


----------



## Diamond (Jun 7, 2021)

maomao said:


> Mo Mowlam



Ooh, good call.  It's easy to imagine her monstering the Tories and taking the country with her.


----------



## Spandex (Jun 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> Bojo claimed that he threw the first brick at the stonewall riots.


Was that not Marsha P. Johnson?

I'm pretty sure they're different people.


----------



## Serene (Jun 7, 2021)

Spandex said:


> Was that not Marsha P. Johnson?
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're different people.


C`est une blague. 😛. Marsha was his Mum.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2021)

was so surprised today to See Bojo coming to defend of a Cricketer today


don't hold someone to account for the racists shit they said or published in the past

you'd  think the  prick had some self interest in the topic himself


----------



## Spandex (Jun 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> C`est une blague. 😛. Marsha was his Mum.


You don't hear much about B. Johnson's mum...

But for the avoidance of doubt:

Johnson, M = LGBQT and AIDS activist. In the vanguard of the Stonewall riots. Died in New York in 1992.

Johnson, B = mass killer, celebrity journalist and sometime politician. Died a miserable death in prison in 2028.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> you'd  think the  prick had some self interest in the topic himself



Yes, he has quite a deep history of written bigotry, without the excuse of youth.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 7, 2021)

This is pretty spot on imo:



And this would appear to be the source of the petulance:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This is pretty spot on imo:
> 
> 
> 
> And this would appear to be the source of the petulance:



he's such a fucking twat, johnson, i can't see how he's going to end well


----------



## maomao (Jun 7, 2021)

I half expected to read he'd ditched 'special relationship' because he prefers 'fuckbuddies'.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> he's such a fucking twat, johnson, i can't see how he's going to end well


Thusly


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Thusly


_From 'Fungi from Yuggoth' by H.P. Lovecraft_

Farmer Seth Atwood was past eighty when
He tried to sink that deep well by his door,
With only Eb to help him bore and bore.
We laughed, and hoped he’d soon be sane again.
And yet, instead, young Eb went crazy, too,
So that they shipped him to the county farm.
Seth bricked the well-mouth up as tight as glue—
Then hacked an artery in his gnarled left arm.

After the funeral we felt bound to get
Out to that well and rip the bricks away,
But all we saw were iron hand-holds set
Down a black hole deeper than we could say.
And yet we put the bricks back—for we found
The hole too deep for any line to sound.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Bojo claimed that he threw the first brick at the stonewall riots. If you look when he was born you will see what a huge lie it was.



I hope whichever LGBT person it hit was ok


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2021)

Just a guess, but would it be a WTO agreement that would never have happened were it not for Brexit?


----------



## elbows (Jun 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Just a guess, but would it be a WTO agreement that would never have happened were it not for Brexit?



Yes, although other trade deals and EU rules also tend to include the same sort of requirements.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 8, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yes, although other trade deals and EU rules also tend to include the same sort of requirements.


I googled it after that message. It seems to be a case of signing up to something that we were previously members of anyway as part of the EU.

I suppose it will end up being the Emirates-Deutsche Bank Royal Yacht Queen Elizabeth or somesuch.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 8, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yes, although other trade deals and EU rules also tend to include the same sort of requirements.



hence the (initial run at least of) new 'blue' passports being made in poland by a french / dutch company


----------



## Serene (Jun 8, 2021)

Has Boris Johnson got a Mistress yet? Hes been married a while now, for a Tory. Probably one with a double barrel name. The position is lucrative.


----------



## elbows (Jun 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Has Boris Johnson got a Mistress yet? Hes been married a while now, for a Tory. Probably one with a double barrel name. The position is lucrative.



Mistress Delta-Variant may yet cut off his private parts and cramp his public grandstanding style.


----------



## Serene (Jun 9, 2021)

elbows said:


> Mistress Delta-Variant may yet cut off his private parts and cramp his public grandstanding style.


I mean, saying that, there is no doubt that all are welcome. He has probably already put out an advert in the Telegraph that a vacancy has been created.


----------



## Serene (Jun 9, 2021)

Boris Johnson falsely claiming not to have realised Brexit damage to Northern Ireland, senior Tory says​
You mean "Lying"?  Falsely claiming 😆


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 9, 2021)

Boris Johnson twice says that children of wealthy parents have access to private tutoring "because of their parents' hard work". 

PM: "The kids of well-off parents - thanks to their hard work - have been able to rely on private tutoring. What the government is now doing is coming in on the side of all the other kids who don't get access to that tutoring." 

Twaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## stavros (Jun 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> Boris Johnson falsely claiming not to have realised Brexit damage to Northern Ireland, senior Tory says​
> You mean "Lying"?  Falsely claiming 😆



I think that must mean Gavin (Lord) Barwell on Today this morning. It's worth listening to, because he refreshingly doesn't really hold back in his excoriation of Johnson and Frost.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Boris Johnson twice says that children of wealthy parents have access to private tutoring "because of their parents' hard work".
> 
> PM: "The kids of well-off parents - thanks to their hard work - have been able to rely on private tutoring. What the government is now doing is coming in on the side of all the other kids who don't get access to that tutoring."
> 
> Twaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.



I tutored someone for six months once who went to a fancy private school. She never ever ever did any of the homework I set her, so I would not have been surprised if she failed her exam. And her mother absolutely did not work, hard or otherwise.


----------



## maomao (Jun 9, 2021)

Normally the private education itself is enough. It's only the proper thickies that need a tutor as well. Most tutoring is for the aspirational working classes. I work in a school that is almost exclusively second and third generation immigrant in a working class part of London and every other kid has a tutor.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 9, 2021)

I would love to see all private schools abolished.


----------



## elbows (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2021)

The argument that takes place inside my head, every time


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 9, 2021)

But he's got a lot of children and they've got to get down to Rock and Padstow for their holidays


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh I dont know, if he dies during the opening credits.

Although when the latest Bond film got repeatedly delayed by the pandemic I did find it unfortunate that it is titled No Time To Die.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 10, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 272703


What the hamster saw in that weird fever dream I once had.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 272703


Yeh the credits are the best bit where the nefandous Johnson is eviscerated by a rpg


----------



## teqniq (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Bye Bye Johnson. 2019-2021. It was such fun, it really was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Bye Bye Johnson. 2019-2021. It was such fun, it really was.


Eh? What do you know that we don’t?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

It's so self-evidently over. The whole shebang. I'd wager a Britcoin or two that 2021 is the year it all goes down faster than the Titanic. Historians will determine whether I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Might be premature of course but Johnson's day is done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Might be premature of course but Johnson's day is done.


What makes you think that?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

It's collapsing. And for those of us who don't support it, it's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

We'll see how it goes. It might be 2021, might be 2022, who knows, but all legitimacy has gone from this awful regime.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 10, 2021)

As soon as Covid became a thing, especially after Brexit, Johnson had his exit strategy. 
He could either wait for a vaccine, which was obviously the case. 
Or royally fuck up, and just skulk off into the shadows and wait for the Spectator to offer him the editors job again - which in the most modern Tory Party way possible, is also true. 

Either way, he's got 'Brexit it done', and the flag shagging thundercunts will be happy about that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> It's collapsing. And for those of us who don't support it, it's hilarious to watch.


What’s collapsing?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

The regime. Or should I say - former regime.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The regime. Or should I say - former regime.


Can't say I see this atm.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

We'll see. Were I a betting man I'd put it on it being gone by the end of the year. Might be wrong. Who knows?


----------



## Spandex (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> It's collapsing. And for those of us who don't support it, it's hilarious to watch.


Have I missed something?

With an 80 seat majority, polling that looks like this:





and a slice of soggy toast as Labour leader, I can't see him going anywhere for now.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

That's one view. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> That's one view. We'll see what happens.



What leads you to this conclusion?


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

The citoyens of Cornwall are not happy that another "twát" from London has arrived for the G7 meeting. They said he, ( Bojo ), was eating a Cornish Pasty with a knife and fork, and has been buying up all the affordable housing. More to come.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

A lot of things all added together. Bit difficult to explain. But if I'm wrong I'm happy for my comments to be relayed to me in 2022 or 2023 and I'll accept that I was reading the runes wrong.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2021)

yeah but this was a regular feature of reportage/recons on Trumps term, the big thing that was sure to fuck him soon but then always 'ah well, nevertheless'. Its an 80 seat majority, the only challenge is coming from one of his colleagues, and they're all similar stripes of arsehole.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> A lot of things all added together. Bit difficult to explain. But if I'm wrong I'm happy for my comments to be relayed to me in 2022 or 2023 and I'll accept that I was reading the runes wrong.



Ah ok, you check the runes and I'll give the pigs entrails a looksee


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What makes you think that?


If Biden has a say in it...


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Has Biden had a pop at Johnson, Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Has Biden had a pop at Johnson, Badgers?


A little dig


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh dear. How sad. Never mind.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> We'll see. Were I a betting man I'd put it on it being gone by the end of the year. Might be wrong. Who knows?


I do think that when the end comes, things will unravel very rapidly, but Johnson is already well into unplumbed depths as far as corruption and incompetence go, and he's managed to stay disaster-proof so far, which makes it very hard to predict how and when it might all come to bits.

That said, it's clear that the Government has so far been able to remain unaccountable to any of the constraints or strictures of UK law...but if Biden is weighing in on behalf of the US, rather than Trump cheerleading him, then there is scope there for some kind of accountability - whether we like it or not, the US carries a fair bit of heft when it comes to things like Northern Ireland, and maybe even the UK's general behaviour.

It could get interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Oh dear. How sad. Never mind.


The hapless cunt can lie, steal, cheat on his partner's, let 100k + people die and ruin our European status but... 

THE SPECIAL RELATIONSHIP


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

If I were to predict impending doom for Johnson it would mostly be on the basis of 'what happens to the vaccine bounce if this third wave is hideous and involves plenty of hospitalisations, deaths and new restrictions?'. Or 'what happens if the Brexit-Northern Ireland stuff heats up further and the USA get involved more dramatically?'


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeah I doubt we've seen the last of the complications stemming from Biden viewing Johnson with contempt, and Biden and the USAs interest in Northern Ireland.


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

I also left out other consequences of Brexit, some of which take time to really reach breaking point, or have been somewhat obscured so far by the pandemic.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> If I were to predict impending doom for Johnson it would mostly be on the basis of 'what happens to the vaccine bounce if this third wave is hideous and involves plenty of hospitalisations, deaths and new restrictions?'. Or 'what happens if the Brexit-Northern Ireland stuff heats up further and the USA get involved more dramatically?'


Given that Johnson appears to have been completely immune (ahaha) to any consequences of his litany of mis-steps over Covid in 2020, I really can't see how he can fuck it up in a way that could result in a different outcome this time around - even if the NHS *did* collapse under the strain of a further wave, I'm sure he will be able to shrug it off with his customary insouciance.

Whatever poleaxes him, it will not be his appalling treatment of the British public.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yeah I doubt we've seen the last of the complications stemming from Biden viewing Johnson with contempt, and Biden and the USAs interest in Northern Ireland.


I think that people underestimate the importance of the US and UK alliance. I am not a fan of it but two warmongering countries with huge shared financial interests is a very big deal in the toilet of commons.


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Given that Johnson appears to have been completely immune (ahaha) to any consequences of his litany of mis-steps over Covid in 2020, I really can't see how he can fuck it up in a way that could result in a different outcome this time around - even if the NHS *did* collapse under the strain of a further wave, I'm sure he will be able to shrug it off with his customary insouciance.
> 
> Whatever poleaxes him, it will not be his appalling treatment of the British public.


I've said before that just because some shits have a reputation for mud not sticking to them and being serial winners, doesnt mean that lasts forever. It can evaporate quite quickly. Not easy to predict when their luck will run out though.

Pandemic politics is not the easiest thing to predict either. But given the number of people that have been led to believe it was safe to think that it was nearly all over, I think that if this wave is a big one, things will be much messier than seen previously. There will be consequences of note, its just a question of how much they affect Johnson. If things turn sour then there is also a very simple story to tell about the Delta variant that caused it - Johnson and his India trade deal desire leading to bad red list timing, allowing that variant lots of seeding opportunities here. Whether that becomes the overarching narrative remains to be seen. Its a story thats already been told without gaining enormous political traction, but it could resurface.


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

He is a lot worse than the usual Emmets in Cornwall. I will speculate he flew a Plane or a Helicopter to attend the Climate Conference.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> He is a lot worse than the usual Emmets in Cornwall. I will speculate he flew a Plane or a Helicopter to attend the Climate Conference.


Speculate? It’s a fact


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Has Biden had a pop at Johnson, Badgers?


Do you know how to quote or tag?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Do you know how to quote or tag?



Know how to quote. Don't know how to tag. How do you tag?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Know how to quote. Don't know how to tag. How do you tag?


Just put @ in front of whatever name you want


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just put @ in front of whatever name you want



Thanks Orang Utan


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Christ. Two people have got monkeypox. Not another bloody pandemic (sorry not really apposite to the thread, just saw it online and had to gush it out).


----------



## two sheds (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Bye Bye Johnson. 2019-2021. It was such fun, it really was.


I'm with you on this, just slightly different timescale. I'd say by 2030 he's definitely gone


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 10, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm with you on this, just slightly different timescale. I'd say by 2030 he's definitely gone



Is that half eight tonight


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Christ. Two people have got monkeypox. Not another bloody pandemic (sorry not really apposite to the thread, just saw it online and had to gush it out).


As long as Johnson pops on his jet and flies to their location in order to shake their hands, there is always hope.

edit - ah I see there are two cases in Wales, caught abroad. By the way if it helps reassure you in some sense, its not the first case we've had in this country, these things happen from time to time, eg this example from December 2019: UK patient diagnosed with monkeypox


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

If Bojo stepped down, Gove would be in charge. Let that sink in.


----------



## stdP (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> If Bojo stepped down, Gove would be in charge. Let that sink in.



I don't think Gove has anything near the teflon-coated rubber that Boris is armoured with though; I doubt he'd survive more than a handful of fuck-ups.


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

There will likely be a Gove Coup happening at this point.  The Gove-Goblin moral compass. With him in charge the bodies really WILL pile high.


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

Goblin Gove wants a one-party state. He has said that he will be starting a new ideology and that " tomorrow shall be ours"


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

Goblin Gove has been kept through each reshuffle by the Tories to thumb their noses at the working class. He is to remind us that someone in Parliament hates us.


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

This is primarily a thread about Johnson, and I wouldnt give Gove that much credit. And no need to do their work for them by hyping the bogeyman.


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> This is primarily a thread about Johnson, and I wouldnt give Gove that much credit. And no need to do their work for them by hyping the bogeyman.



Point taken, and my appologies. I have been on coffee all afternoon.


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

Dont worry about it, no apology needed, I just didnt know if you were going to carry on! I mean I can see why Gove shows up on the radar of concern due to the 'ideologically driven' aspects of his political being, but he still has deep limitations including being Pob and being strongly associated with the current regime.

Also he has already demonstrated the ability to put his foot in it when it comes to this pandemic:


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> Dont worry about it, no apology needed, I just didnt know if you were going to carry on! I mean I can see why Gove shows up on the radar of concern due to the 'ideologically driven' aspects of his political being, but he still has deep limitations including being Pob and being strongly associated with the current regime.



A lot of my posts are tongue in cheek, and not me being serious. I cant take things very serious most of the time.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Given that Johnson appears to have been completely immune (ahaha) to any consequences of his litany of mis-steps over Covid in 2020, I really can't see how he can fuck it up in a way that could result in a different outcome this time around - even if the NHS *did* collapse under the strain of a further wave, I'm sure he will be able to shrug it off with his customary insouciance.
> 
> Whatever poleaxes him, it will not be his appalling treatment of the British public.



The British public won’t scrap him but at some time the Tory men sipping brandy and cigars in private will rally up and knife him in the back.

It’ll be quick when it does happen which might be why Boris and pals are so keen on the culture war - not just keeping labour off balance but the 1922 committee to (and any criticism can be denounced as “unpatriotic”)


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

I haven't really been keeping up, too busy watching crciket and getting excited about the football, but wasn't May leading a revolt on foreign aid? What with that and Dominic Cummings-And-Goings they're fighting like rats in a sack.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just put @ in front of whatever name you want


Does it work ?

Johnson you fucking twat.


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

Goves the one that criticised teachers for rewriting history and then compared the Crusades to the Salvation Army.


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> A lot of my posts are tongue in cheek, and not me being serious. I cant take things very serious most of the time.



I'm normally not bad at noticing that sort of intent, but on this occasion I think I failed!

Ah well, I never miss the opportunity to post that video so cheers.


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Goves the one that criticised teachers for rewriting history and then compared the Crusades to the Salvation Army.


The Salvation Army are pretty grim to be fair.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> The Salvation Army are pretty grim to be fair.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> The Salvation Army are pretty grim to be fair.


Bring back the skeleton army


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Goves the one that criticised teachers for rewriting history and then compared the Crusades to the Salvation Army.


BillRiver I am tongue in cheek, Am being silly. Dont take things I post so seriously.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I think that people underestimate the importance of the US and UK alliance. I am not a fan of it but two warmongering countries with huge shared financial interests is a very big deal in the toilet of commons.


Wait till you see what Russia and China do next


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> BillRiver I am tongue in cheek, Am being silly. Dont take things I post so seriously.



I don't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I don't.


And you'd be right to as real silliness is a very serious matter


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> My thoughts exactly.


If I start going on about the brilliant little bits in Dennis Potters Lipstick on Your Collar which feature Bernard Hill, will anyone know what I'm talking about? I wish they were on youtube so I could use them when the Salvation Army come up.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> If I start going on about the brilliant little bits in Dennis Potters Lipstick on your Collar which feature Bernard Hill, will anyone know what I'm talking about? I wish they were on youtube so I could use them when the Salvation Army come up.



Yes, I (somewhat vaguely) remember watching that as a teenager, with my parents. Also Oranges Are Not The Only Fruit, tv version.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

What a fucking bargain. Any Urbs takers?

Dominic Cummings has launched a Substack and will offer exclusive insights into life in No10 and his thoughts on Westminster for subscribers (£10 a month or £100 a year)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> What a fucking bargain. Any Urbs takers?
> 
> Dominic Cummings has launched a Substack and will offer exclusive insights into life in No10 and his thoughts on Westminster for subscribers (£10 a month or £100 a year)


Five minutes ought to suffice, would that be about 5p?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Let's all chip in a penny and order five minutes.


----------



## elbows (Jun 10, 2021)

Nah, I watched the pilot episode which used a committee setting and I found the pacing and lack of substance to be very off-putting. Not enough material, needs better writers and less reliance on facepalms in his acting.


----------



## JimW (Jun 10, 2021)

He was better in that road movie farce.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> A lot of my posts are tongue in cheek, and not me being serious. I cant take things very serious most of the time.



Does that make it difficult to criticise the current PM?


----------



## Serene (Jun 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> Does that make it difficult to criticise the current PM?



No it doesnt. I am trying to put across though, that I am not intending to annoy anyone, merely I am being facetious.


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> No it doesnt. I am trying to put across though, that I am not intending to annoy anyone, merely I am being facetious.



Don't worry, I was more pointing out that not taking things seriously is more of a problem for someone running the government of a somewhat major country, than it is for anyone else.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 10, 2021)

Spandex said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> With an 80 seat majority, polling that looks like this:
> 
> ...


He'll  go of his own accord, it's why Gove and Hancock are stabbing each other in the back - they both want to replace him.

At that point, because it will definitely be Gove, they country will sink into the North Sea, destroyed by his habitual smugness.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> What a fucking bargain. Any Urbs takers?
> 
> Dominic Cummings has launched a Substack and will offer exclusive insights into life in No10 and his thoughts on Westminster for subscribers (£10 a month or £100 a year)


Dear God, they really are in their own little world when come up with these whizz bang ideas.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> No it doesnt. I am trying to put across though, that I am not intending to annoy anyone, merely I am being facetious.



Funnily enough, that can be really annoying, sometimes.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Wanksock versus Gove? Don't rule out Mad Steve Baker as a dark horse to take the reins from ex Johnson.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Then Mad Steve Baker could rule the Kingdom of Bakerlooville in the galaxy of Madeupia and all its citizens will be 100% happy in perpetuity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Then Mad Steve Baker could rule the Kingdom of Bakerlooville in the galaxy of Madeupia and all its citizens will be 100% happy in perpetuity.


Give him a five gram line of coke which doing for him will forever be known as the bakerloo line


----------



## Spandex (Jun 10, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> He'll  go of his own accord, it's why Gove and Hancock are stabbing each other in the back - they both want to replace him.
> 
> At that point, because it will definitely be Gove, they country will sink into the North Sea, destroyed by his habitual smugness.


So we've gone from '_the regime - the former regime - is crumbling!_' to '_the feckless cunt might decide he can't be arsed any more and fuck off to spend his time womanising and being paid a fortune to write the occasional bit of nonsense'_.

The later seems more likely at this point.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>




"#FACTCHECKTHAT @Spectator"  - I love it! Ha ha.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 10, 2021)

Shame about her other tweets though.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Wanksock versus Gove? Don't rule out Mad Steve Baker as a dark horse to take the reins from ex Johnson.


He'll have to defeat Sunak.

Baker's got no chance, he's an utter crank


----------



## two sheds (Jun 10, 2021)

Johnson's tappets are a bit loose too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> He'll have to defeat Sunak.
> 
> Baker's got no chance, he's an utter crank


Sunak will be a busted flush once the pandemic tide recedes and he looks more gelded than gilded


----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

Badgers informed me that Sunak has 12 houses. And there are homeless people on the streets.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 11, 2021)

So cringeworthy seeing Johnson talking shit about how strong the US/U.K. relationship is when the best quote the BBC can find from Biden to confirm this coziness is “Cornwall is really lovely”.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> So cringeworthy seeing Johnson talking shit about how strong the US/U.K. relationship is when the best quote the BBC can find from Biden to confirm this coziness is “Cornwall is really lovely”.


Has Boris Yeltsin been talking again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Has Boris Yeltsin been talking again?


At least Yeltsin could conduct a band which is more than Johnson can manage.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2021)

Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...



I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


You'll swim from here to port stanley, boris, and you'll do it with a smile on your face


----------



## existentialist (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


"Now, let's just take a little walk to the water's edge, Boris"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


And here is where we'll greet the penguin delegation


----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


Just keep walking.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2021)

It's too easy, isn't it?


----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


Stand up straight, don't slouch.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


Boris, I am your father.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


To get the prize you just have to walk across the sand to that headland. The catch is it's mined.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> To get the prize you just have to walk across the sand to that headland. The catch is it's mined.


That'll be fine. He knows that Thatcher closed all the mines.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That'll be fine. He knows that Thatcher closed all the mines.


yeh but these are your bouncing bettys


----------



## Edie (Jun 11, 2021)

jesus


----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

Edie said:


> View attachment 272937
> jesus


No it's not Jesus, it's Boris Yeltsin


----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2021)

Edie said:


> View attachment 272937
> jesus


Johnson's expression says: "Five minutes ago he was asking me to walk in the sea, I'm confused".


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 11, 2021)

Cringetastic


----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

Historians are going to have a field day leafing through this thread to see precisely how unpopular the former regime truly were. The explosion of sources on the internet is going to make the job of a historian quite a complex one in the 21st century.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

238 pages of it and counting;.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 11, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Shame about her other tweets though.
> 
> View attachment 272874


3.8 million people dead, what a fucking idiot.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 11, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> 3.8 million people dead, what a fucking idiot.



She had an affair with Alexander Boris de Pfeffle Johnson, so I don't suppose we should be surprised by anything she says or does.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2021)

Spoiler: Its a bit rude


----------



## Sue (Jun 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> And here is where we'll greet the penguin delegation


Please don't post that scary penguin picture again, Pickman's model. It gives me the fear.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 11, 2021)

Edie said:


> View attachment 272937
> jesus


Just joking around waiting for Famine and Death to join them


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.



"Between us, We're gonna make Ireland a nation once again..."


----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

May's knifing Boris Yeltsin in the back and making a bid to be the big fromage again but alas she's in the dustbin of history with all the rest of them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Please don't post that scary penguin picture again, Pickman's model. It gives me the fear.


i'm told that boris johnson has seen it and sent someone to retrieve clean trousers from his flat


----------



## elbows (Jun 11, 2021)

Johnson overcompensating for problems with the special relationship (eg Biden hating him) and his dislike of the term by coming up with 'indestructible relationship' instead. I wonder if this will end up like his use of 'irreversible' in regards the pandemic restrictions easing, where he soon felt the need to stick the word 'hopefully' in front of it.









						G7: UK and US have an 'indestructible relationship', PM says
					

Boris Johnson tells the BBC he has coined a new term for the so-called special relationship.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 11, 2021)

elbows said:


> Johnson overcompensating for problems with the special relationship (eg Biden hating him) and his dislike of the term by coming up with 'indestructible relationship' instead. I wonder if this will end up like his use of 'irreversible' in regards the pandemic restrictions easing, where he soon felt the need to stick the word 'hopefully' in front of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how will johnson explain the destruction of this indestructible relationship?


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> how will johnson explain the destruction of this indestructible relationship?



He'll get Priti Patel to do it then no will will ever work it out


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost as though it was set up for a caption competition...
> 
> View attachment 272932
> 
> I liked one that i saw yesterday with Biden asking blustercunt if that was the new Rosslare to Dunkirk ferry.


"There be penguins out there my Limey friend. Penguins waiting for your sorry ass..."


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2021)

I was about to post a hilarious caption, but look at Joe's creepy right hand. He's clearly casting a spell.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

Number 10 Drowning Street. Sayonara. さようなら.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I was about to post a hilarious caption, but look at Joe's creepy right hand. He's clearly casting a spell.


Not many people know biden's been a gardnerian witch for many years


----------



## elbows (Jun 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> Mistress Delta-Variant may yet cut off his private parts and cramp his public grandstanding style.



Still early days but I will continue to keep an eye on this side of things.


----------



## Serene (Jun 12, 2021)

The photo is about Biden wanting a wife-swap for the evening, as they consider this part of business in the "special relationship" between the two countries, Johnson is pensively listening to his request. Trump wanted to sleep with the Queen allegedly when he visited Britain.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 12, 2021)

Don't worry son, not long before you can have an ice cream and play in the sand


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2021)

#GreasedPiglet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #GreasedPiglet


When biden promised Johnson deliverance auld Boris thought all his problems were solved. Only later did he realise what biden meant.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 12, 2021)

Common error - seagull shit is orangy brown (having once had to pick it out of my ear)


----------



## MrSki (Jun 12, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Common error - seagull shit is orangy brown (having once had to pick it out of my ear)


Surely that depends on what it has eaten?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Surely that depends on what it has eaten?


Why? I eat Weetabix, my shit's brown. I eat radishes - brown. Cheeseburgers - _checks notes_ brown


----------



## MrSki (Jun 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Why? I eat Weetabix, my shit's brown. I eat radishes - brown. Cheeseburgers - _checks notes_ brown


Have you ever been on a Guinness session or drunk a load of red wine? 

Does your shit smell?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

Is he interviewing him for his impending criminal trial?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



How much more of this! It's ya job you utter wanker. FFS.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (Jun 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



I think there's some tweets missing Badgers, those don't make sense (at least not to me).


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

Do any of the journalists in 21st century Britain make any sense?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Do any of the journalists in 21st century Britain make any sense?


Now that sounds like an essay question for sixth formers.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

I miss sixth form. Was preparing for university life and the transition to some form of adulthood. It was an interesting time though it was in Hopeless Britain PLC of the 1990s so it was rather unsatisfactory at the same time.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 12, 2021)

I couldn't wait to leave sixth form to go to university.


Argonia said:


> I miss sixth form. Was preparing for university life and the transition to some form of adulthood. It was an interesting time though it was in Hopeless Britain PLC of the 1990s so it was rather unsatisfactory at the same time.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I couldn't wait to leave sixth form to go to university.



I had a couple of outstanding History teachers in sixth form who really encouraged and inspired me (and a bit of a ropey one who didn't know anything unless it was in his notes but I guess the guy was doing his best). It was a strange time, those years, the last vestiges of Thactherism-Majorism. A strange time. But I had great friends at school and together we formed punk banks and wrote fanzines and put on shows to 10 people in rubbish pubs with gruff landlords who didn;'t really like us. 

But anyway - the past is a foreign country. We did things differently there.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

It'[s a new era. Enjoy it folks.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Why? I eat Weetabix, my shit's brown. I eat radishes - brown. Cheeseburgers - _checks notes_ brown



Your shit is mostly made up of dead red blood cells.

#themoreyouknow


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I think there's some tweets missing Badgers, those don't make sense (at least not to me).


If you click on it, it takes you to all his tweets. I'm not on twitter but I can see them.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 12, 2021)

I think the gist is that Peston asked Johnson if he would talk about his religious beliefs and Johnson said "Not with you", which Peston is making out to be a puzzling response.


----------



## Sue (Jun 12, 2021)

Wasn't sure whether to put his here or the Guardian is shit thread. Apparently the majority of people support extending the June deadline aka as supporting Johnson.  

Etal The headline is 'Delay ending lockdown: majority of public back Boris Johnson' 









						Delay ending lockdown: majority of public back Boris Johnson to wait
					

Observer poll reveals most people believe prime minister should wait past proposed 21 June date




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## pogofish (Jun 12, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Common error - seagull shit is orangy brown (having once had to pick it out of my ear)



Take it from an Aberdonian, seagull shit comes in a bewildering variety of shapes, colours and textures - depending on what the fucker has been eatin!


----------



## elbows (Jun 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Why? I eat Weetabix, my shit's brown. I eat radishes - brown. Cheeseburgers - _checks notes_ brown



Beetroot.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> Beetroot.



Nice in borsch. Bet Boris Yeltsin ate a lot of borsch being Russian and all. Wonder what's happening in Russia these days?


----------



## clicker (Jun 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Nice in borsch. Bet Boris Yeltsin ate a lot of borsch being Russian and all. Wonder what's happening in Russia these days?


Lots of red poo?


----------



## Riklet (Jun 13, 2021)

The elbow bump thing is so fucking stupid and cringe.


----------



## elbows (Jun 13, 2021)

Riklet said:


> The elbow bump thing is so fucking stupid and cringe.



It's giving me concussions.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 13, 2021)

Riklet said:


> The elbow bump thing is so fucking stupid and cringe.


Could turn a blind eye if they were making some sort of attempt at social distancing.


----------



## elbows (Jun 13, 2021)

Well the G7 meeting has demonstrated the intent of leaders to prevent future pandemics by holding a greater percentage of their photo opportunities outdoors.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Oh dear. A journalist asking a difficult question. Imagine if they all did that literally all the time.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

The United Nations should impose sanctions on Britain until Boris Yeltsin is ancient history.  Which he is. He's a Cretaceous era politiican in a 21st century world.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

For those interested in Russian history:





__





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 13, 2021)

Utter unadulterated meaningless word spunk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Utter unadulterated meaningless word spunk




He. Flew. To. Fucking. Cornwall.


At least the other shower of cunts live abroad


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> He. Flew. To. Fucking. Cornwall.
> 
> 
> At least the other shower of cunts live abroad


They only had one job yet Johnson was still in the plane when it landed


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The United Nations should impose sanctions on Britain until Boris Yeltsin is ancient history.  Which he is. He's a Cretaceous era politiican in a 21st century world.


Pre Cambrian


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 13, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Utter unadulterated meaningless word spunk



Total drivel spouted  by a liar.  whoever voted for the twat should hang their head in shame at the poor judgment of his ability. Embarrassing


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> He. Flew. To. Fucking. Cornwall.
> 
> 
> At least the other shower of cunts live abroad



Has anyone ever done a precise analysis of the total carbon footprint of Yeltsin?


----------



## Flavour (Jun 13, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Number 10 Drowning Street. Sayonara. さようなら.





Argonia said:


> The United Nations should impose sanctions on Britain until Boris Yeltsin is ancient history.  Which he is. He's a Cretaceous era politiican in a 21st century world.



Argonia have you been on the piss for the last several days? If so, good on ya, but I can think of better ways to spend a multiday session than posting here


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Argonia have you been on the piss for the last several days? If so, good on ya, but I can think of better ways to spend a multiday session than posting here



Haven't had a beer for years. Used to be a non-functioning alcoholic at university. I'm just enjoying watching the Titanic go down.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Argonia have you been on the piss for the last several days? If so, good on ya, but I can think of better ways to spend a multiday session than posting here



Now you mention it though a nice cool smooth one in the sunshine might do me the power of good. Have a good one.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2021)

And he thought it was all going so swimmingly until Trump was bought up....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2021)

this lot must get up in the morning, check their list of things to do and it just says "umbrage". petty spoilt backbone free gallows dodging shitbags


----------



## Smangus (Jun 13, 2021)

Looks like the rest of the world isn't buying the Global Britain brand.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 13, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Looks like the rest of the world isn't buying the Global Britain brand.....


Well, we're not buying the Global Britain brand either, to be fair.


----------



## maomao (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm all in favour of de-globalisation but I don't think that's what the Tories are intending. Another ten years of this and we'll all be riding bicycles and growing our own vegetables. Excellent.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Forget the past. Go local. Organise and mobilise. Accelerate and catalyse.

From Jacobin Magazine:

In Britain, even as the Labour Party is in turmoil at the national level, left-wing city councils in places like Preston are bringing socialist policies to life at the local level.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 13, 2021)

Was wondering how the Preston model is doing - well it seems. 









						Preston is a lesson for Labour: show communities you can deliver change | Matthew Brown
					

Our council has boosted the economy and won over Labour voters. It’s a model that could work across the UK, says city council leader Matthew Brown




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Was wondering how the Preston model is doing - well it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look forward to visiting. Surrey where I live isn't really going too much left (it's pretty right territory) but it's reforming. The Residents and Villages party for example have local councillors who aren't members of the Failed State.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> He. Flew. To. Fucking. Cornwall.
> 
> 
> At least the other shower of cunts live abroad


And treated the other leaders to a red arrows display. Google informs me it costs 4,100 quid in fuel for each plane for an hour in the air. How's that for fucking climate change . The cunt.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 13, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Common error - seagull shit is orangy brown (having once had to pick it out of my ear)





MrSki said:


> Surely that depends on what it has eaten?





S☼I said:


> Why? I eat Weetabix, my shit's brown. I eat radishes - brown. Cheeseburgers - _checks notes_ brown



It's milkshake.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Mordaunt is knifing them in the back and making a bid. But she's in Trotsky's dustbin of history with the rest of them. This is fucking hilarious to watch at last.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2021)

Missed this - what has mourdant been up to ?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Missed this - what has mourdant been up to ?


Just saw in the i paper. Then got bored and looked at something interesting instead.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Missed this - what has mourdant been up to ?


I've searched. All I can find is that she's wrote a book on post Brexit Britain?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 13, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Mordaunt is knifing them in the back and making a bid. But she's in Trotsky's dustbin of history with the rest of them. This is fucking hilarious to watch at last.


what's she done?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> what's she done?


Just trying to grab some limelight in the Former Regime's Propaganda Machine Orwellian Telescreen. I can;t be bothered following it anymore. I'm off to look at things I enjoy looking at instead.


----------



## maomao (Jun 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've searched. All I can find is that she's wrote a book on post Brexit Britain?


I think he means this:









						Penny Mordaunt: 'The nation will be served best if we bring people together'
					

As a female Brexiter who supported Jeremy Hunt for the Tory leadership, Mordaunt says 'the nation will be served best if we bring people together'.




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Speak elsewhere folks. I'm out of this thread.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Jun 13, 2021)

Doing his best Del Boy impression with Merkel playing the part of Trigger.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 13, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Utter unadulterated meaningless word spunk




His dominatrix gave him some phrases to include, she didn't tell him how or when. He is nothing if not obedient to his domme.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2021)

So...

June 21st as 'the man who saved Christmas' promised?

Or July as the 'man who ruined summer' has leaked to the press as per usual?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2021)

Badgers said:


> So...
> 
> June 21st as 'the man who saved Christmas' promised?
> 
> Or July as the 'man who ruined summer' has leaked to the press as per usual?


january. 2023.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> His dominatrix gave him some phrases to include, she didn't tell him how or when. He is nothing if not obedient to his domme.


he is nothing


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 14, 2021)

That troll is the most realistic depiction of Boris I've seen yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> That troll is the most realistic depiction of Boris I've seen yet.


it's too favourable a representation


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 14, 2021)

His diplomatic gift to President Biden has impressed no-one, according to thecanary.co

Biden gave him a $6,000 custom-made bicycle and helmet, with the USA and UK flags printed on the frame; BJ gave him a framed photo of US anti-slavery campaigner, Frederick Douglass, that can be downloaded from Wikipedia.

Not so much the cost, but the thought and effort put in to it has raised eyebrows.


----------



## elbows (Jun 14, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Biden gave him a $6,000 custom-made bicycle and helmet





> The owner, Stephen Bilenky, was contacted by the US state department on 23 May about designing the bike and a matching helmet, the Philadelphia Inquirer reported.
> 
> It says the budget was just $1,500 (£1,060), a third of the minimum price the firm charges.











						G7 summit: Joe Biden gifts Boris Johnson custom-made bike
					

The red, white and blue machine was built in record time by a Philadelphia business with four staff.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> His diplomatic gift to President Biden has impressed no-one, according to thecanary.co
> 
> Biden gave him a $6,000 custom-made bicycle and helmet, with the USA and UK flags printed on the frame; BJ gave him a framed photo of US anti-slavery campaigner, Frederick Douglass, that can be downloaded from Wikipedia.
> 
> Not so much the cost, but the thought and effort put in to it has raised eyebrows.


not to mention that if johnson wants to keep it he'll have to pay a lot of money

from the ministerial code


----------



## two sheds (Jun 14, 2021)

oh dear he'll have to be found guilty of acting unlawfully again that'll teach him


----------



## existentialist (Jun 14, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> His diplomatic gift to President Biden has impressed no-one, according to thecanary.co
> 
> Biden gave him a $6,000 custom-made bicycle and helmet, with the USA and UK flags printed on the frame; BJ gave him a framed photo of US anti-slavery campaigner, Frederick Douglass, that can be downloaded from Wikipedia.
> 
> Not so much the cost, but the thought and effort put in to it has raised eyebrows.


And, no doubt, in BorisThink (tm), the slavery poster means "You bastards had to get rid of slavery, so we're better than you".


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And, no doubt, in BorisThink (tm), the slavery poster means "You bastards had to get rid of slavery, so we're better than you".


Wonder if it may have been a case of "What can we give him that will prove I'm not a racist?"


----------



## MrSki (Jun 14, 2021)

Is he pissed?


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 14, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> His diplomatic gift to President Biden has impressed no-one, according to thecanary.co
> 
> Biden gave him a $6,000 custom-made bicycle and helmet, with the USA and UK flags printed on the frame; BJ gave him a framed photo of US anti-slavery campaigner, Frederick Douglass, that can be downloaded from Wikipedia.
> 
> Not so much the cost, but the thought and effort put in to it has raised eyebrows.


This is because he couldn't grift a better gift  from one of his many sponsors


----------



## Smangus (Jun 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Is he pissed?




What's sign language for ah ,um? err?


----------



## MrSki (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 14, 2021)

Even more of a gibbering buffoon than he normally is


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Is he pissed?




Think the sign language interpreter is just giving up by the end of that.

Is Boris having a stroke?


----------



## Supine (Jun 14, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Is Boris having a stroke?



I’d pay to see that


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Think the sign language interpreter is just giving up by the end of that.
> 
> Is Boris having a stroke?



Perhaps the Great Man of History and our Churchill is preparing his lines for his forthcoming criminal trial now we're seeing the beginnings of a separation of powers between exeucitve and judiciary? And why on earth haven't the police force arrested him with immediate effrect?

Sorry I was trying to leave this thread but I couldn't resist another dig. Bad of me really. Goodbye Boris Yeltsin.





__





						Boris Yeltsin - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’d pay to see that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’d pay to see that


i'd pay to induce it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Even more of a gibbering buffoon than he normally is


careful, the antient order of gibbering buffoons take great exception to this sort of calumny


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2021)

Just a reminder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just a reminder.
> 
> View attachment 273551


time to hand him a pistol with one bullet in it

but he might miss


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Think the sign language interpreter is just giving up by the end of that.
> 
> Is Boris having a stroke?


Drunk


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 15, 2021)

So was he pissed up last night or what? I remember the days when the BBC used to constantly comment on Boris Yeltsin being pissed up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> So was he pissed up last night or what? I remember the days when the BBC used to constantly comment on Boris Yeltsin being pissed up.


johnson doesn't


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Perhaps the Great Man of History and our Churchill is preparing his lines for his forthcoming criminal trial now we're seeing the beginnings of a separation of powers between exeucitve and judiciary?
> 
> Sorry I was trying to leave this thread but I couldn't resist another dig. Bad of me really. Goodbye Boris Yeltsin.


I know the world right now is bleak and miserable, but I don't think it's wise to make up one to live in instead. It can only lead to disappointment.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> So was he pissed up last night or what? I remember the days when the BBC used to constantly comment on Boris Yeltsin being pissed up.



The bbc news once did actual reporting rather than parrot press releases


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> The bbc news once did actual reporting rather than parrot press releases



My aunt Jenny worked for them before she retired. File on Four on Radio 4. A proper journalist asking difficult questions to power. But she was managed by chumps, fools, buffoons, morons, idiots, twats and fuckwits like everytihing else in Hopeless Britain so only 3 people ever listened to her important programmes.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2021)

Irreversible


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2021)

Argonia said:


> My aunt Jenny worked for them before she retired. File on Four on Radio 4. A proper journalist asking difficult questions to power. But she was managed by chumps, fools, buffoons, morons, idiots, twats and fuckwits like everytihing else in Hopeless Britain so only 3 people ever listened to her important programmes.



Dad used to work for itv and central before moving into the papers (though that was something he’d always done especially at start of career)

The changes in the industry have been astonishing. Especially post-2000s


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Irreversible
> 
> View attachment 273552


rumours members of the cabinet are running a sweepstake on the numbers of dead over the next month have been denied by number ten


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dad used to work for itv and central before moving into the papers (though that was something he’d always done especially at start of career)
> 
> The changes in the industry have been astonishing. Especially post-2000s



My father worked at Radio London and Radio Solent in the 1970s. He held power to account. But divorced my mum when I was 2 so I never really knew him.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 15, 2021)

Boris has a new tune and phrase 

Oops! I did it again.


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



As a resident of East Anglia can I ask the mods to please ban MrSki ?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> As a resident of East Anglia can I ask the mods to please ban MrSki ?


Come now, don't be coy. You bleeding love it don't ya


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> As a resident of East Anglia can I ask the mods to please ban MrSki ?


You can ask what you like


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> And treated the other leaders to a red arrows display. Google informs me it costs 4,100 quid in fuel for each plane for an hour in the air. How's that for fucking climate change . The cunt.


While locals were told by the Police to stay at home, obey Covid regulations and don't go out to watch them. They stopped short of telling us plebs to look at the floor at all times.


----------



## elbows (Jun 16, 2021)

From Cummings 'evidence' blog:



> On 20 April, Hancock faced intense pressure. Under Raab, the meetings were less pleasant for everybody but much more productive because unlike the PM a) Raab can chair meetings properly instead of telling rambling stories and jokes, b) he let good officials actually question people so we started to get to the truth, unlike the PM who as soon as things get ‘a bit embarrassing’ does the whole ‘let’s take it offline’ shtick before shouting ‘forward to victory’, doing a thumbs-up and pegging it out of the room before anybody can disagree.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 16, 2021)

That does have the ring of truth about it


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

Yeah I'd buy Boris doing meetings like that.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

I buy that more than Boris chairing efficiently and the meeting being productive.


----------



## stavros (Jun 16, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah I'd buy Boris doing meetings like that.



That's true, although I'd also buy Cummings using the public perception of someone, however true, to get what he wants.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> That's true, although I'd also buy Cummings using the public perception of someone, however true, to get what he wants.


Oh definitely. After all, why now?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2021)

Our regular reminder  



> "There is a risk that leaving the EU will be globally interpreted as a narrow, xenophobic, backward-looking thing to do.”
> 
> Boris Johnson
> 12th May 2013


----------



## Argonia (Jun 22, 2021)

10.00 am in the New Republic. Still not arrested yet. If found guilty let's build them a new special prison on Tory Island.









						Tory Island - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2021)

Argonia said:


> 10.00 am in the New Republic. Still not arrested yet. If found guilty let's build them a new special prison on Tory Island.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


South Georgia has the advantage of not belonging to another country


----------



## Argonia (Jun 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> South Georgia has the advantage of not belonging to another country


Your Bond villain evil plan to pack them off there is starting to bear fruit Pickman's Model.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Your Bond villain evil plan to pack them off there is starting to bear fruit Pickman's Model.


Sweets for my sweet
Politicians for the penguins


----------



## Argonia (Jun 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Sweets for my sweet
> Politicians for the penguins


Pingu will have an absolute field day.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 22, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Pingu will have an absolute field day.


That's global warming for you.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> That's global warming for you.


We in the New Republic need to get on the case at an exponential rate. Pack off the Windsors to their prison cells and let's free our genius scientitsts to get on with the job.That and peak oil are the tasks ahead. Let's get on with it and crack it in collaboration with our many friends around the world. Not a single second further to waste.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Has anyone ever actually thought about how hard it must be to be the prime minister during a pandemic? It’s easy to bash Boris Johnson for even the slightest mistake he makes when it comes to handling the pandemic, but it is inevitable that one is going to make mistakes when there isn’t exactly a road map - this pandemic is unprecedented.

What could anyone else do better than what Boris Johnson is doing now?

Remember, hindsight is a wonderful thing and he has admitted to making mistakes.

The only legitimate criticism I think is that he should have got rid of Dominic Cummings when Cummings broke the Covid-19 rules. The fact that he did not kind of sent out the message do as we say and not as we do.

Could any other politician or anyone for that matter do a better job?

I’m sure that many people wouldn’t even like to be the prime minister at this time because of how much pressure you would be under.

And, in Boris Johnson’s defence, his advisers will debate amongst themselves about things because in the scientific community there are always debates so it’s not like he’s being told to do the same thing by every adviser and it’s not like he can please all of the public because some people think he acts too soon or too late when it comes to announcing a lockdown, etc.

I think we should be given him credit where it is due and the fact that the vaccine rollout is working properly is certainly something he deserves praise for, I don’t see how anyone can argue against that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Has anyone ever actually thought about how hard it must be to be the prime minister during a pandemic? It’s easy to bash Boris Johnson for even the slightest mistake he mistakes when it comes to handling the pandemic, but it is inevitable that one is going to make mistakes when there isn’t exactly a road map - this pandemic is unprecedented.
> 
> What could anyone else do better than what Boris Johnson is doing now?
> 
> ...


Welcome to urban Mr Johnson.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Welcome to urban Mr Johnson.


My surname is Jack.

I just genuinely don’t understand why do people are so quick to have a go at him without looking at the bigger picture.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack Lol. He deserves zero praise for the vaccine rollout, that's down to the NHS. The only thing he's done well is enrich his mates.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

How do you feel about him letting thousands of people with the Delta variant (among others) into the country?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> My surname is Jack.
> 
> I just genuinely don’t understand why do people are so quick to have a go at him without looking at the bigger picture.


The bigger picture?

He could always quit if it's so tough. 

Boo fucking hoo


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> My surname is Jack.
> 
> I just genuinely don’t understand why do people are so quick to have a go at him without looking at the bigger picture.


The bigger picture is thousands died unnecessarily due to the mismanagement of the government he leads during the crisis, exacerbated by their previous policies which had weakened the NHS and public health preparedness.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

bigger picture than 160,000+ dead?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Hermione Jack Lol. He deserves zero praise for the vaccine rollout, that's down to the NHS. The only thing he's done well is enrich his mates.


Of course he does, he is the PM.



glitch hiker said:


> The bigger picture?
> 
> He could always quit if it's so tough.
> 
> Boo fucking hoo



Who could do a better job? 

What needs to be done differently? 




JimW said:


> The bigger picture is thousands died unnecessarily due to the mismanagement of the government he leads during the crisis, exacerbated by their previous policies which had weakened the NHS and public health preparedness.


Mismanagement was bound to happen no matter who was the PM at the start of the pandemic. As I said, we are in unprecedented times.

Which “previous policies” weakened the NHS? Please be specific.

No one could have prepared the public for something that is unprecedented. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. Boris Johnson has admitted that he has made mistakes. Everyone makes mistakes, it is called being a human.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> bigger picture than 160,000+ dead?



Are you seriously suggesting that the people who have died of Covid-19 were all because of Boris Johnson? If so, please do elaborate.


----------



## Colin Hunt (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> No one could have prepared the public for something that is unprecedented.


Apart from all the countries that prepared better than us?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> How do you feel about him letting thousands of people with the Delta variant (among others) into the country?


The Delta variant wasn’t considered a concern until after India was placed on to the red list.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Colin Hunt said:


> Apart from all the countries that prepared better than us?


But, every country is different. It’s a false analogy to compare this country to other countries.


----------



## JimW (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Of course he does, he is the PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have lengthy threads here detailing how they specifically defunded pandemic preparedness and similar. As to the general weakening of the NHS, understaffing, bed shortages, outsourcing of key components, you name it they've done it and I find it hard to believe anyone old enough to type paragraphs on a forum missed that.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The Delta variant wasn’t considered a concern until after India was placed on to the red list.


wasn't considered a concern by whom - the people who placed it on the red list perhaps. Proof that nobody considered it a concern before then. Please be specific.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Of course he does, he is the PM.


What? Is that all you've got? Lame.  He might like to take credit for it but the rollout was a success _in spite_ of Johnson and the vermin in general who have deliberately sought to underfund the NHS thus making the case for privatisation.


----------



## maomao (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> My surname is Jack.
> 
> I just genuinely don’t understand why do people are so quick to have a go at him without looking at the bigger picture.


Cause he's a horrible lying little cunt.


----------



## maomao (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Who could do a better job?


My left nut could do a better job than that pointless shitstain.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that the people who have died of Covid-19 were all because of Boris Johnson? If so, please do elaborate.


No of course not - bit of a strawman eh? Please check through the many threads/posts on urban that showed what people believed and when. Then come back and tell us that nobody could have known/done any better than Johnson.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Of course he does, he is the PM.


I don't respect the man just because he's PM, and I don't respect the man.


Hermione Jack said:


> Who could do a better job?


Jeremy Corbyn IMO would undoubtedly have handled this better. Listening to the scientists and the WHO would have been a good start. Not ducking FIVE cobra meetings to go on holiday with your latest girlfriend before returning home to tell everyone to shake hands and proceed to almost die as a result.

However the question is irrelevant. It's not necessary to point a better candidate in order to establish how shit the incumbent is.



Hermione Jack said:


> What needs to be done differently?


The only practical positoin at this point is the removal of this government, which I conecde is deeply unlikely. However the Tories are never ever going to do things differently, nor will they ever get a grip on this. So unless the vacccines really do break the chain and there aren't a stream of new variants to contend with, we're fucked.


Hermione Jack said:


> Mismanagement was bound to happen no matter who was the PM at the start of the pandemic. As I said, we are in unprecedented times.


Mismanagement is a few rough decisions. It isn't continually lining the pockets of your mates at the public's expense while nurses have to wear bin bags. It isn't filling care homes with covid patients. It isn't repeatedly failing to set up a working test system, the only defence against this pandemic. It isn't sending kids to schools to spread the damn virus while tweeting about how outrageous it is that some sixth formers want to remove a poster of a rich old lady. It isn't refusing to work with allies who offered help. It isn't pursuing a ruinous xenophobic political agenda while all the above is happening. 



Hermione Jack said:


> Which “previous policies” weakened the NHS? Please be specific.


The Health and Social Care Act of 2012


Hermione Jack said:


> No one could have prepared the public for something that is unprecedented. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. Boris Johnson has admitted that he has made mistakes. Everyone makes mistakes, it is called being a human.


Operation Cygnus was conducted in 2018 (or was it 2016) for precisely this event

Boris hasn't admitted anything. It's just words, performative. He means none of it. He's a fucking self absorbed clown who ruffles his hair when things don't go his way. He expects everything and everyone to do his thinking and solve his problems for him. He doesn't care about other people. he is the worst person at the worst time to lead what is rapdily becoming the worst country. 

And he's surrounded by other vile human beings. 

Hi, nice to meet you


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> wasn't considered a concern by whom - the people who placed it on the red list perhaps. Proof that nobody considered it a concern before then. Please be specific.


The people who advise the government. 



teqniq said:


> What? Is that all you've got? Lame.  He might like to take credit for it but the rollout was a success _in spite_ of Johnson and the vermin in general who have deliberately sought to underfund the NHS thus making the case for privatisation.


How is it lame? He is the PM so it’s thanks to him that we managed to get the rollout.

How on earth is it in spite of him? 


maomao said:


> Cause he's a horrible lying little cunt.


That’s just personally attacking him, thus no argument.

That says more about you than Boris Johnson.



maomao said:


> My left nut could do a better job than that pointless shitstain.


So how come his position as PM has never been challenged by any other politician?

I’ll tell you why - because most people realise that it doesn’t matter who would be in charge during a pandemic that mistakes are going to happen.



two sheds said:


> No of course not - bit of a strawman eh? Please check through the many threads/posts on urban that showed what people believed and when. Then come back and tell us that nobody could have known/done any better than Johnson.


The government advises people. What about the people who refuse to wear masks, socially distance, etc?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The Delta variant wasn’t considered a concern until after India was placed on to the red list.


India was raging at the time Boris decided he wanted to travel there. It was obvious that travelling was dangerous. To say nothing of allowing mass international travel throughout this pandemic on an island.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The Delta variant wasn’t considered a concern until after India was placed on to the red list.


This is actually a lie. Healthcare professionals were raising the alarm regarding the Delta variant quite some time before India was placed on the Red list and it is now widely believed it should have been placed on the list 2-3 weeks before it was. The cynical amongst us have observed that the only reason it wasn't was because of Johnson's wish for a photo-op in India signing a trade deal something which came to naught in the end anyway.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> How is it lame? He is the PM so it’s thanks to him that we managed to get the rollout.


Oh rly? You absolute clown. i see where you're going with this... repeat 'He is the PM' ad nauseam to any and all arguments to the contrary. 0/10


----------



## Argonia (Jun 24, 2021)

That fucking criminal and tyrant Alexander Boris De Pfeffel Johnson is sleepwalking us into a war with Putin. He's got to go - right now.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I don't respect the man just because he's PM, and I don't respect the man.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn IMO would undoubtedly have handled this better. Listening to the scientists and the WHO would have been a good start. Not ducking FIVE cobra meetings to go on holiday with your latest girlfriend before returning home to tell everyone to shake hands and proceed to almost die as a result.
> 
> ...


I never said any thing about respecting Boris Johnson because he’s the PM. I said that he deserves _credit_ for the vaccine rollout.

Are you seriously having a laugh about Jeremy Corbyn would probably have handled the pandemic better? I want to pay the compliment of hoping that you’re just taking the piss. Corbyn is an absolute moron, he couldn’t even make up his mind on Brexit... he couldn’t handle any thing apart from causing the Labour Party to suffer its worst election defeat since 1935 and for public opinion of the party to change drastically which resulted in Boris Johnson getting a clear majority.

The reason why the “removal” as you call it of the Tories is unlikely to happen is because most people are aware of how extremely difficult the situation is for the government and it’s not specifically a party’s policies that are causing the deaths. Hopefully the vaccines will sort this mess out and then we’ll be able to see Boris Johnson as the PM outside of a pandemic and see what he can do for the country.

Where were the patients supposed to go when the hospitals were full?

They tried their best at setting up a track and trace system. They admitted it had faults and sought to improve it. What’s to say that people would self-isolate themselves anyway?

Children aren’t considered a high risk. What about the education aspect? What about the socialising aspect?

Which allies did the government refuse to work with when it came to combating the pandemic?

What political agenda is the government pursuing that is ruinous and xenophobic?

What about the Act precisely?

Boris Johnson’s image is deliberately done, so what?

What you think about him is clearly not what the vast majority of British people who voted in the last general election thought of him. And, considering in local elections that were notoriously always Labour the Tories won clearly proves that most people don’t have a problem with him.

You should spend less time personally attacking people which really just shows you have no argument and instead focus on specific points that you wish to criticise.

Nice to meet you too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I never said any thing about respecting Boris Johnson because he’s the PM. I said that he deserves _credit_ for the vaccine rollout.
> 
> Are you seriously having a laugh about Jeremy Corbyn would probably have handled the pandemic better? I want to pay the compliment of hoping that you’re just taking the piss. Corbyn is an absolute moron, he couldn’t even make up his mind on Brexit... he couldn’t handle any thing apart from causing the Labour Party to suffer its worst election defeat since 1935 and for public opinion of the party to change drastically which resulted in Boris Johnson getting a clear majority.
> 
> ...


Auld corbs still got more votes than labour in 2005, '10 and '15


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> India was raging at the time Boris decided he wanted to travel there. It was obvious that travelling was dangerous. To say nothing of allowing mass international travel throughout this pandemic on an island.





teqniq said:


> This is actually a lie. Healthcare professionals were raising the alarm regarding the Delta variant quite some time before India was placed on the Red list and it is now widely believed it should have been placed on the list 2-3 weeks before it was. The cynical amongst us have observed that the only reason it wasn't was because of Johnson's wish for a photo-op in India signing a trade deal something which came to naught in the end anyway.


Check the following website out:









						Delta variant: Fact-checking claims about Covid and borders
					

Claims about whether the UK border policy contributed to the spread of the Delta Covid variant dominated Prime Minister's Questions.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Oh rly? You absolute clown. i see where you're going with this... repeat 'He is the PM' ad nauseam to any and all arguments to the contrary. 0/10



Why doesn’t he deserve any credit for it when he is the PM?



Argonia said:


> That fucking criminal and tyrant Alexander Boris De Pfeffel Johnson is sleepwalking us into a war with Putin. He's got to go - right now.


Nice scaremongering, but you are full of shit.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Why doesn’t he deserve any credit for it when he is the PM?


Why doesn't he deserve any credit for the 160,000+ plus dead? You ignored that by pretending I'd said he was responsible for all of them. Of course he isn't, but he's responsible for a lot of them - can you not see that?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Why doesn’t he deserve any credit for it when he is the PM?
> 
> 
> Nice scaremongering, but you are full of shit.



You can die a horrible death in the new Crimerian war if you choose but I won't be there and nor will millions of others.


----------



## maomao (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What you think about him is clearly not what the vast majority of British people who voted in the last general election thought of him.



43.6% is not a 'vast majority'. Especially not of a 67% turnout. I'm pretty sure the vast majority of the country think he's a cunt. And he is a cunt. The kind of cunt who fucks someone twenty years younger while his wife's being treated for cancer. A proper nasty horrible lying cunt.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Why doesn’t he deserve any credit for it when he is the PM?


Fucking yawn. I have already answered this. See PM Boris Johnson - monster thread for a monster twat


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack I strongly recommend you go away and read at least this thread from the start, followed by the pandemic threads.

The man you think deserves credit has the blood of hundreds of thousands of people on his hands. That's not mismanagement, that's mass murder.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Why doesn't he deserve any credit for the 160,000+ plus dead? You ignored that by pretending I'd said he was responsible for all of them. Of course he isn't, but he's responsible for a lot of them - can you not see that?


Don't forget those killed abroad as the liar and charlatan, that is Britain's most prolific serial killer, has casually exported this virus throughout the pandemic.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Against stiff Blair-like competition


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Why doesn't he deserve any credit for the 160,000+ plus dead? You ignored that by pretending I'd said he was responsible for all of them. Of course he isn't, but he's responsible for a lot of them - can you not see that?


I don’t think so. He hasn’t done anything which deliberately tried to kill anyone and it’s difficult to try and balance the economy with lockdowns, etc.



Argonia said:


> You can die a horrible death in the new Crimerian war if you choose but I won't be there and nor will millions of others.


Except that’s never going to happen so stop daydreaming.


maomao said:


> 43.6% is not a 'vast majority'. Especially not of a 67% turnout. I'm pretty sure the vast majority of the country think he's a cunt. And he is a cunt. The kind of cunt who fucks someone twenty years younger while his wife's being treated for cancer. A proper nasty horrible lying cunt.


He won with a clear majority so suck it up, buttercup.

Do they? Only moaning lefties AFAIK.

Whilst not condoning what he has done, why does his personal life make any difference to you?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Fucking yawn. I have already answered this. See PM Boris Johnson - monster thread for a monster twat


He is the leader of the country so he deserves credit for it.

By your logic (or rather lack of quite frankly), Winston Churchill doesn’t deserve any credit for the Allies victory in WW2.


equationgirl said:


> Hermione Jack I strongly recommend you go away and read at least this thread from the start, followed by the pandemic threads.
> 
> The man you think deserves credit has the blood of hundreds of thousands of people on his hands. That's not mismanagement, that's mass murder.


What utter rubbish.

Well, I get those on the left need a scapegoat.


----------



## maomao (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> why does his personal life make any difference to you?


It's not the number or nature of his partners that concerns me, it's the probity with which he conducts himself. I'd happily burn the palace of Westminster down with all 600-odd of them inside but it confuses me that of all the people that could have been picked to lead the Tory party you all plumped for the worst specimen of humanity available. Why would you trust someone to run the country who can't even manage simple loyalty to family? He's a bad person. You are the bad guys.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Hermione Jack I strongly recommend you go away and read at least this thread from the start, followed by the pandemic threads.
> 
> The man you think deserves credit has the blood of hundreds of thousands of people on his hands. That's not mismanagement, that's mass murder.


Well said equationgirl


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I don’t think so. He hasn’t done anything which deliberately tried to kill anyone and it’s difficult to try and balance the economy with lockdowns, etc.
> 
> 
> Except that’s never going to happen so stop daydreaming.
> ...


And you have no problems with him being racist?










						Boris Johnson called gay men 'tank-topped bumboys' and black people 'piccaninnies' with 'watermelon smiles'
					

UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson has a long record of making offensive comments about women, ethnic minorities and gay people.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Sue (Jun 24, 2021)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Whilst not condoning what he has done, why does his personal life make any difference to you?


If you can't trust a man to be honest about how many children he has how can you trust him to be honest about anything?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


Like an old prison bucket Hermione Jack is full of shit


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Well said equationgirl


So why is no politician calling him a mass murderer?

Only in the minds of the lefties who want to blame him for everything is he such one. So it goes in la-la land.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Imagine waking up this morning and thinking 'I'm going to rejoin Urban, under a new username, and be an arsenal. That'll be productive."

Anyway, Johnson is still an arse, was an arse when he was younger, and will still be an arse in the years to come. 
The issue is wankers still vote for him, because he can bizarrely pull the 'man of the people' shtick and people fucking believe it.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> But, every country is different. It’s a false analogy to compare this country to other countries.


Why is it? 
What do you think makes us incomparable?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Like an old prison bucket Hermione Jack is full of shit


And, like an old prison bucket, it leaks...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Why is it?
> What do you think makes us incomparable?


We have an incomparable liar as head of government and a lizard as head of state


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 24, 2021)

# Hermione Jack you are seriously deluded.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> So why is no politician calling him a mass murderer?
> 
> Only in the minds of the lefties who want to blame him for everything is he such one. So it goes in la-la land.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> So why is no politician calling him a mass murderer?
> 
> Only in the minds of the lefties who want to blame him for everything is he such one. So it goes in la-la land.


UK OK HUN? ♥️ 😊


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> So why is no politician calling him a mass murderer?
> 
> Only in the minds of the lefties who want to blame him for everything is he such one. So it goes in la-la land.


If you were a politician would you tell the man in charge of the cops and army he was a mass murderer? Because what's to stop him adding one more to his total? And politicians are all cowards


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Only in the minds of the lefties who want to blame him for everything is he such one.


"He's the PM"


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Christ this place is a prick magnet at times. Which one is this then?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack you seemed to have not seen my post about him being a racist. Are you happy we have a racist as a PM?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Hermione Jack you seemed to have not seen my post about him being a racist. Are you happy we have a racist as a PM?


They're ecstatic


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

It's not his fault that he's racist.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I never said any thing about respecting Boris Johnson because he’s the PM. I said that he deserves _credit_ for the vaccine rollout.


You said "Of course he does, he is the PM.", inferring that he deserves plaudits because of his position. He didn't roll out nor did he make the vaccine (he = him + his government). The NHS is responible for the rollout, despite the Tories hobbling it.


Hermione Jack said:


> Are you seriously having a laugh about Jeremy Corbyn would probably have handled the pandemic better? I want to pay the compliment of hoping that you’re just taking the piss. Corbyn is an absolute moron, he couldn’t even make up his mind on Brexit... he couldn’t handle any thing apart from causing the Labour Party to suffer its worst election defeat since 1935 and for public opinion of the party to change drastically which resulted in Boris Johnson getting a clear majority.


This isn't an argument. 


Hermione Jack said:


> The reason why the “removal” as you call it of the Tories is unlikely to happen is because most people are aware of how extremely difficult the situation is for the government and it’s not specifically a party’s policies that are causing the deaths. Hopefully the vaccines will sort this mess out and then we’ll be able to see Boris Johnson as the PM outside of a pandemic and see what he can do for the country.


The vaccines can't solve the entire problem because without a proper response, which I believe is now too late, we are at the mercy of the virus evolving. I don't understand what this has to do with sympathy. I don't care how difficult it is for the government, especially when governments elsewhere have handled this. The Tories have manifestly fucked this up


Hermione Jack said:


> Where were the patients supposed to go when the hospitals were full?


The government were supposed to effect a response so as to ensure hospitals weren't put in that position. They ignored the science, ignored operation cygnus, ignored what happened elsewhere, didn't prepare when they could see what was happening in Europe. We had every advantage in this situation and your boy has squandered it completely such that we are now facing a third wave. Which won't be the last.


Hermione Jack said:


> They tried their best at setting up a track and trace system. They admitted it had faults and sought to improve it. What’s to say that people would self-isolate themselves anyway?


I don't know what "tried their best" means. The job was given out of nepotism to a class ally with a dreadful track record as a manager. Dido Harding has no experience of healthcare and squandered the money on a failed system run for profit.

Peopel aren't, on balance, self isolating precisely because the government wont' support them.


Hermione Jack said:


> Children aren’t considered a high risk. What about the education aspect? What about the socialising aspect?


I don't think that's what I said. Education and socialising are compromised because of the government's mishandling. Lockdown has only been necessary because the government failed. Schools have always been a vector of transmission, even if kids are relatively lower at risk. A quarter of a million kids are off school right now.


Hermione Jack said:


> Which allies did the government refuse to work with when it came to combating the pandemic?


The EU. Who offered to postpone brexit and offered to help with a testing system. 


Hermione Jack said:


> What political agenda is the government pursuing that is ruinous and xenophobic?


brexit



Hermione Jack said:


> What about the Act precisely?


It removes from the secretary of state the duty of providing healthcare. It also facilitated a top down reform pushing more services into private hands including the creation of so called CCG's.


Hermione Jack said:


> Boris Johnson’s image is deliberately done, so what?


He cultivates an image that is not consistent with his attitude


Hermione Jack said:


> What you think about him is clearly not what the vast majority of British people who voted in the last general election thought of him. And, considering in local elections that were notoriously always Labour the Tories won clearly proves that most people don’t have a problem with him.


Fallacious

What I think about him is my opinion. The Tories do not command a majority outside of the warped first past the post system. 


Hermione Jack said:


> You should spend less time personally attacking people which really just shows you have no argument and instead focus on specific points that you wish to criticise.


Again, this isn't an argument


Hermione Jack said:


> Nice to meet you too.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You said "Of course he does, he is the PM.", inferring that he deserves plaudits because of his position. He didn't roll out nor did he make the vaccine (he = him + his government). The NHS is responible for the rollout, despite the Tories hobbling it.
> 
> This isn't an argument.
> 
> ...


I admire your tenacity, but this individual is a trolling golf ball. 'Better value elsewhere'.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Why is it?
> What do you think makes us incomparable?


Different sizes, different styles of government, etc.


quiet guy said:


> # Hermione Jack you are seriously deluded.


Because I don’t believe that he’s a mass murderer, okay...


Pickman's model said:


> If you were a politician would you tell the man in charge of the cops and army he was a mass murderer? Because what's to stop him adding one more to his total? And politicians are all cowards


You did not answer my question, instead you just made up a ridiculous scenario. 


Storm Fox said:


> Hermione Jack you seemed to have not seen my post about him being a racist. Are you happy we have a racist as a PM?


He’s not a racist.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Just so I can figure out which poster you are/we're:
What are your thoughts on Jurgen Klopp?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Different sizes, different styles of government, etc.
> 
> Because I don’t believe that he’s a mass murderer, okay...
> 
> ...


So 'piccaninnies' with 'watermelon smiles' is not racist. If it isn't what is it?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> He’s not a racist.


Fuck me.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So 'piccaninnies' with 'watermelon smiles' is not racist. If it isn't what is it?


He's not racist and if he is it's not his fault


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

glitch hiker

Your whining about the Tories is old hat that Corbyn tried to claim in the last election and look at where that got him. The NHS is sufficiently funded and the Tories have been spending more money on it, despite your false accusations.

If the Tories have “fucked this up”, why are there fewer deaths and so many people being vaccinated? Again, the facts triumph your scapegoating of the Tories.

250,000 children are off school now, how many have died from Covid-19?

The EU were threatening this and that about the vaccines, do you bother to read the news?

Well in your mindset Brexit is xenophobic, but I don’t agree with you and many others will not as well.

Except the Tories do and that’s why they have mostly been in power. Every time Labour have come to power it is because they moved to the centre of politics and not some far-left Marxist utopian idea that Corbyn and his cronies supported.

I don’t give a shit what you think about Boris Johnson. What I find laughable is that you think Jeremy Corbyn could have handled the situation better.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

The comments were satirical, why are people so serious these days? It’s as if you can’t say any thing without something crying out that you are a racist, a sexist, etc.

He married a half-Indian woman.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The comments were satirical, why are people so serious these days? It’s as if you can’t say any thing without something crying out that you are a racist, a sexist, etc.
> 
> He married a half-Indian woman.


Jesus.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Different sizes, different styles of government, etc.


Rubbish.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So 'piccaninnies' with 'watermelon smiles' is not racist. If it isn't what is it?


Believing in a superior race, something he does not advocate.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Rubbish.


So in your world all countries are the same size and all governments function the same. Gotcha.

Some people on here really do live in their own little worlds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The comments were satirical, why are people so serious these days? It’s as if you can’t say any thing without something crying out that you are a racist, a sexist, etc.
> 
> He married a half-Indian woman.


That's a phallacy right there. Just cos he was married to someone half-indian doesn't mean he's not racist to other people.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> So in your world all countries are the same size and all governments function the same. Gotcha.
> 
> Some people on here really do live in their own little worlds.



Well, you'd know, sweetie pie.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

For those who think that he shouldn’t receive any credit for the vaccine rollout because he himself didn’t personally rollout the vaccines should also believe that Winston Churchill shouldn’t receive any credit for Britain’s help in defeating the Nazis because he wasn’t involved in the warfare himself. And, by the same logic, Churchill should be responsible for all of the deaths of British soldiers because he could have chosen not to fight the war.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> So in your world all countries are the same size and all governments function the same. Gotcha.
> 
> Some people on here really do live in their own little worlds.


Don't suppose many people want to live in your world


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> That's a phallacy right there. Just cos he was married to someone half-indian doesn't mean he's not racist to other people.


I was pointing that fact out.

What fallacy is that called?

There isn’t any evidence that he’s racist towards any group of people. He’s written things that could be perceived by those without any humour as racist, that’s it.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> For those who think that he shouldn’t receive any credit for the vaccine rollout because he himself didn’t personally rollout the vaccines should also believe that Winston Churchill shouldn’t receive any credit for Britain’s help in defeating the Nazis because he wasn’t involved in the warfare himself. And, by the same logic, Churchill should be responsible for all of the deaths of British soldiers because he could have chosen not to fight the war.


That's special. Well done


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> For those who think that he shouldn’t receive any credit for the vaccine rollout because he himself didn’t personally rollout the vaccines should also believe that Winston Churchill shouldn’t receive any credit for Britain’s help in defeating the Nazis because he wasn’t involved in the warfare himself. And, by the same logic, Churchill should be responsible for all of the deaths of British soldiers because he could have chosen not to fight the war.


Yeh obviously the two are connected

If you're a fucking shitferbrains muppet


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

He's not racist WHERE'S YOUR SENSE OF HUMOUR???


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't suppose many people want to live in your world


A world that doesn’t describe the leader of a country as a mass murderer because of the people who have died from a virus. Sure...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I was pointing that fact out.
> 
> What fallacy is that called?


It's called being fucking stupid


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The comments were satirical, why are people so serious these days? It’s as if you can’t say any thing without something crying out that you are a racist, a sexist, etc.
> 
> He married a half-Indian woman.


Even the Daily Mail thinks the marriage was troubling.








						Boris Johnson's first wife was left a 'spent force' by their divorce
					

Boris Johnson and Allegra Mostyn-Owen seemed the perfect match 32 years ago as guests gathered at the bride's family seat Woodhouse, a grade II-listed 1,500 acre estate in Shropshire.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Allegra was a 'butterfly broken by her divorce': As troubling claims emerge about Boris' first marriage - which began with Johnson arriving for the service without his trousers - friends say socialite wife was left a 'spent force'​
*Pair married in Woodhouse, a grade II-listed 1,500 acre estate in Shropshire*
*Omens did not bode well - he arrived for his own wedding without his trousers *
*Marriage lasted six years, and Allegra Mostyn-Owen said they are better as exes*


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> For those who think that he shouldn’t receive any credit for the vaccine rollout because he himself didn’t personally rollout the vaccines should also believe that Winston Churchill shouldn’t receive any credit for Britain’s help in defeating the Nazis because he wasn’t involved in the warfare himself. And, by the same logic, Churchill should be responsible for all of the deaths of British soldiers because he could have chosen not to fight the war.


I take it back, with mad posts like that, you've really never been here before!!!


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

I’ve noticed that not a single person has actually addressed the points I made in my first post on this thread. Instead I have had abuse after abuse and more drivel about Boris Johnson.

I’ll try again...

How can you blame a man to be responsible for a virus and situations that are unprecedented? It doesn’t matter what angle you look at it from, he is in a difficult position.

Considering how far as a country we have come from with regard to how many people are dying daily from the virus, why should Boris Johnson not receive any credit? His decisions - the lockdowns and the vaccine rollout. 

Some people seem unable to accept the fact that because he is the PM that he should receive credit for the vaccine rollout which he has received from both voters and MPs.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> I take it back, with mad posts like that, you've really never been here before!!!


I have not been on this forum before.

Do people just enjoy taking the piss or what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I have not been on this forum before.
> 
> Do people just enjoy taking the piss or what?


You certainly do


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's called being fucking stupid


No fallacy then.

But that’s a fallacy right there... an ad hominem.

You really are the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Jesus.


He can't be misogynist either, cos misogynists never marry women.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2021)

The NHS has the mechanisms in place to handle a roll out of mass vaccinations. They do it every year with the flu jab.

The vaccine itself, all of its various types, have been developed by a number of nongovernmental organisations and companies.

When Covid 19 became a 'thing', he didn't attend 5 meetings.
In fact he went in Holiday.
He also said the phrase 'bodies piled in the street' or words to that effect.

To say he was key in the 'success' of the vaccine roll out, is like (and I'm bringing football up again) that I had a hand in Liverpool winning the league the season before last (  ) because I support them.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> He can't be misogynist either, cos misogynists never marry women.


He's married several and had affairs with several others so DEFINITELY not misogynist


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I have not been on this forum before.
> 
> Do people just enjoy taking the piss or what?


"Look there's a [largely] left leaning Internet forum, I'm going to go on there and get people annoyed!"


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’ve noticed that not a single person has actually addressed the points I made in my first post on this thread. Instead *I have had abuse after abuse* and more drivel about Boris Johnson.
> 
> I’ll try again...
> 
> ...





Hermione Jack said:


> Why doesn’t he deserve any credit for it when he is the PM?
> 
> 
> *Nice scaremongering, but you are full of shit.*





Hermione Jack said:


> He is the leader of the country so he deserves credit for it.
> 
> By your logic (or rather lack of quite frankly), Winston Churchill doesn’t deserve any credit for the Allies victory in WW2.
> 
> ...





Hermione Jack said:


> So why is no politician calling him a mass murderer?
> 
> *Only in the minds of the lefties who want to blame him for everything is he such one. So it goes in la-la land.*



No double standards here


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 24, 2021)

Churchill was a mass murderer as well


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> No fallacy then.
> 
> But that’s a fallacy right there... an ad hominem.
> 
> You really are the gift that keeps on giving.


What's a phallacy is you saying someone who isn't racist to someone of one ethnicity can't be prejudiced to someone of another ethnicity. It makes you look like a prick (hence the term phallacy)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Churchill was a mass murderer as well


Gallipolli
Bengal
The blood of millions on his hands


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2021)

Remember when he deliberately gave himself the Covid by shaking hands with loads of people, and encouraged others to do the same?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> "Look there's a [largely] left leaning Internet forum, I'm going to go on there and get people annoyed!"


I didn’t know what people’s political views were on this forum. I am left to centre politically and many of my friends are lefties, but they don’t go on like this...


Storm Fox said:


> No double standards here


After how many pages of abuse? After replying to abuse aimed at me.


not-bono-ever said:


> Churchill was a mass murderer as well


He was not.


Pickman's model said:


> What's a phallacy is you saying someone who isn't racist to someone of one ethnicity can't be prejudiced to someone of another ethnicity. It makes you look like a prick (hence the term phallacy)


What is a “phallacy”? I pointed out that his ex-wife is half-Indian, he also had Jewish and Turkish ancestors.


----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’ve noticed that not a single person has actually addressed the points I made in my first post on this thread. Instead I have had abuse after abuse and more drivel about Boris Johnson.
> 
> I’ll try again...
> 
> ...



They aren't unprecedented.  A pandemic was joint top of the national risk register, at the same level as terrorist attacks - it was predicted to happen, and we (the country) have had reminders on a fairly regular basis of the dangers of pandemic disease.  He heads the government, and has to carry the can for the lamentable and costly (in lives and economic terms) response, just as May, Cameron, Brown and Blair do (probably Major and Thatcher as well, though you have to draw a line somewhere) for the state of public health that caused so many deaths.  Trying to defend him is exactly the same as trying to defend Chamberlain or Baldwin.

What is even worse is that there is very little evidence that he has actually learned from_ this_ pandemic either, given how he right now is repeating exactly the same mistakes he made between January and March 2020, and in the autumn of 2020.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Remember when he deliberately gave himself the Covid by shaking hands with loads of people, and encouraged others to do the same?


Do you have any evidence that he caught Covid-19 by shaking people’s hands?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Check the following website out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is irrelevant because the delta variant clearly reached Britain. Obvoiusly through travel, directly or indirectly.

The government did nothing and indeed wanted to travel there to do a deal with India's horrendous PM, all motivated to score big for Brexit. So it wasn't even a process for our benefit


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> I admire your tenacity, but this individual is a trolling golf ball. 'Better value elsewhere'.


I don't mind. 

Others may feel differently


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Do you have any evidence that he caught Covid-19 by shaking people’s hands?


The point about shaking hands isn't specific; it's to point out he ignored social distancing and triviliased the seriousness of the virus to his own detriment (and thousands of others).


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

agricola said:


> They aren't unprecedented.  A pandemic was joint top of the national risk register, at the same level as terrorist attacks - it was predicted to happen, and we (the country) have had reminders on a fairly regular basis of the dangers of pandemic disease.  He heads the government, and has to carry the can for the lamentable and costly (in lives and economic terms) response, just as May, Cameron, Brown and Blair do (probably Major and Thatcher as well, though you have to draw a line somewhere) for the state of public health that caused so many deaths.  Trying to defend him is exactly the same as trying to defend Chamberlain or Baldwin.
> 
> What is even worse is that there is very little evidence that he has actually learned from_ this_ pandemic either, given how he right now is repeating exactly the same mistakes he made between January and March 2020, and in the autumn of 2020.


The Covid-19 pandemic has brought about unprecedented challenges and for societies.

When was the last time the NHS was under so much pressure?

How many people caught Covid-19 and unfortunately died because they didn’t distance themselves from others, did not wear face masks, etc? (I’m not expecting you to answer this question, I am pointing out how complex it is at assessing specifically who should be blamed for Covid-19 deaths).

What are the same mistakes he is continuing to make? What should he be doing differently?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> The point about shaking hands isn't specific; it's to point out he ignored social distancing and triviliased the seriousness of the virus to his own detriment (and thousands of others).



Again, stop lying.

“Remember when he deliberately gave himself the Covid by shaking hands with loads of people.” - that is implying he caught Covid-19 by shaking people’s hands.

He ignored on the same day what some people at Sage advised people not to do. There’s no evidence he continued to ignore what the experts were warning people not to do.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Do you have any evidence that he caught Covid-19 by shaking people’s hands?



Do you deny that this happened?



> No 10’s scientific advisers warned that the government should tell people not to shake hands on the same day that Boris Johnson boasted about doing so “with everybody” at a hospital where there were confirmed coronavirus patients.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What is a “phallacy”? I pointed out that his ex-wife is half-Indian, he also had Jewish and Turkish ancestors.


You say that as though it had some bearing on his racism. It doesn't. So shut the fuck up about it because you're being really fucking boring


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Again, stop lying.
> 
> “Remember when he deliberately gave himself the Covid by shaking hands with loads of people.” - that is implying he caught Covid-19 by shaking people’s hands.
> 
> He ignored on the same day what some people at Sage advised people not to do. There’s no evidence he continued to ignore what the experts were warning people not to do.


You've inferred intent on my part that you have no business doing. You are in no position to accuse me of lying. 

The evidence is that he, Hancock and Cummings, got the virus. So evidently he didn't take adequate precaustions and stated that as policy "taking it on the chin"

You are welcome to respond, but I won't be bothering if you accuse me of lying.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Again, stop lying.
> 
> “Remember when he deliberately gave himself the Covid by shaking hands with loads of people.” - that is implying he caught Covid-19 by shaking people’s hands.
> 
> He ignored on the same day what some people at Sage advised people not to do. There’s no evidence he continued to ignore what the experts were warning people not to do.


You’re either trolling or ignoring what the article states about the Delta variant.

Wow, are you still whining about Brexit? Yawn, yawn, yawn...


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The Covid-19 pandemic has brought about unprecedented challenges and for societies.
> 
> When was the last time the NHS was under so much pressure?
> 
> ...


But the govt didn't mandate face masks until the 24th July Face coverings to be mandatory in shops and supermarkets from 24 July 

So you agree the government was late in mandating facemasks?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Do you deny that this happened?


I do not deny that he shook hands with people. He admitted that he did so. But, it was on the same day that experts warned people not to do it. But there’s no evidence that he continued to do it.


Pickman's model said:


> You say that as though it had some bearing on his racism. It doesn't. So shut the fuck up about it because you're being really fucking boring


Ignore me then. And, learn how to spell.


glitch hiker said:


> You've inferred intent on my part that you have no business doing. You are in no position to accuse me of lying.
> 
> The evidence is that he, Hancock and Cummings, got the virus. So evidently he didn't take adequate precaustions and stated that as policy "taking it on the chin"
> 
> You are welcome to respond, but I won't be bothering if you accuse me of lying.


You are a liar.

People who try their best to prevent themselves from catching Covid-19 can still catch it. What the hell are you on about now? So, by your logic, the people who die from Covid-19 brought it on themselves.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> But the govt didn't mandate face masks until the 24th July Face coverings to be mandatory in shops and supermarkets from 24 July
> 
> So you agree the government was late in mandating facemasks?


At the time, no, because at the time the science wasn’t clear about how much protection they give people.

In hindsight, yes.

As I have said before, hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 24, 2021)

What have I missed?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Do you have any evidence that he caught Covid-19 by shaking people’s hands?


No, do you have any evidence that he got it from playing tonsil tennis with one of his many paramours?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> No, do you have any evidence that he got it from playing tonsil tennis with one of his many paramours?


You should go and make yourself a black coffee and then give your head a wobble.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> At the time, no, because at the time the science wasn’t clear about how much protection they give people.
> 
> In hindsight, yes.
> 
> As I have said before, hindsight is a wonderful thing.


What like 7 months after the WHO recommended them as part of Covid control. 



> Fact check: The World Health Organization did not change advice to say masks are not necessary In fact, in response to a question on Jan. 22 about the efficacy of masks in the face of new COVID-19 variants, the WHO’s technical lead on COVID-19, Dr Maria Van Kerkhove, said they were “one aspect of control” that helps reduce transmission in conjunction with other measures.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 24, 2021)

Another one?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> What have I missed?


Nuffink fam


----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The Covid-19 pandemic has brought about unprecedented challenges and for societies.
> 
> When was the last time the NHS was under so much pressure?
> 
> ...



The NHS was under so much pressure *because* of his (and the government's) failures. If they'd been more competent - if Cummings had actually been as good as he told everyone he was, if they'd genuinely come up with "game-changing" national programmes of detection and prevention (and support for individuals and businesses to allow them to do what they needed to do) - there was no reason that the Autumn / Winter horrors should have happened to anything like the degree they did.

You talk about not social distancing, not wearing masks and so on - those are excuses used to blame people for getting sick, rather than the government whose failure to respond adequately allowed the disease to circulate widely enough that they were exposed to it.

With regards to the same mistakes - I'd have thought these were obvious.  He is still over-promising (over holidays and the "return to normality" / "Freedom Day"), he still hasn't overseen the creation of a system that can quickly enough pick up and contain outbreaks that pose a threat, he is still allowing short term and insignificant political concerns to override public health ones, he is still flirting with the anti-lockdown crowd (most of whom are his mates) and overall he is still serially dishonest even with relatively trivial matters (which as we have seen absolutely shreds public confidence in what he is asking people to do).


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> At the time, no, because at the time the science wasn’t clear about how much protection they give people.
> 
> In hindsight, yes.
> 
> As I have said before, hindsight is a wonderful thing.



Cunts that hide behind the idea that hindsight was required to spot most of the mistakes, shit priorities and indifference in this pandemic can fuck off.

There were many failings by large sections of the establishment, that much is true, it wasnt just Johnson, But Johnson was an additional dollop of shit on top that made things worse. In the buildup to the first wave he made things worse but there was widespread establishment failure, including both policy and timing. By contrast, the terrible failings that caused the second wave to be the size it was were more directly Johnsons fault because he ignored the official scientific advice and preferred to have pathetic rants about letting the bodies pile higher instead.

Anyway I made sure to get most of my criticisms in early throughout the pandemic, in part so that I can quickly dismiss the idea that hindsight was required to decode the pandemic puzzle. Many of the mistakes were predictable before they happened, no hindsight required.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> What like 7 months after the WHO recommended them as part of Covid control.


That’s about something entirely different. At the start of the pandemic there was conflicting views about the effectiveness of face masks.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 24, 2021)

43 posts since 5.46pm   

Piece-rate?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

So Hermione Jack, are the doctors wrong too or do you know better? The UK’s poor record on covid-19 is a failure of policy learning or is this hindsight too.



> *These failures reflect a preference for heroic leadership* by the few rather than collective and distributed leadership by the many. A more effective path would have involved the government working with the devolved administrations, regional and local leaders in delivering the response and learning from experience on the ground. Shorter lines of communication between ministers and leaders in schools, care homes, general practices, hospitals, and public health teams would have improved feedback and led to better decisions.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> Cunts that hide behind the idea that hindsight was required to spot most of the mistakes, shit priorities and indifference in this pandemic can fuck off.


What a lovely person you seem. Jesus Christ. 


elbows said:


> There were many failings by large sections of the establishment, that much is true, it wasnt just Johnson, But Johnson was an additional dollop of shit on top that made things worse. In the buildup to the first wave he made things worse but there was widespread establishment failure, including both policy and timing. By contrast, the terrible failings that caused the second wave to be the size it was were more directly Johnsons fault because he ignored the official scientific advice and preferred to have pathetic rants about letting the bodies pile higher instead.


You do realise that the ‘letting the bodies pile higher’ is hearsay? Of course you’ll believe it because it suits your narrative, but there isn’t any evidence that he said it. 


elbows said:


> Anyway I made sure to get most of my criticisms in early throughout the pandemic, in part so that I can quickly dismiss the idea that hindsight was required to decode the pandemic puzzle. Many of the mistakes were predictable before they happened, no hindsight required.
> 
> View attachment 275156


What things were predictable without hindsight reflecting on things that unfortunately happened?


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> That’s about something entirely different. At the start of the pandemic there was conflicting views about the effectiveness of face masks.



Leaders need to make decisions based on conflicting evidence, A precautionary principal would be useful to emply during a bad pandemic.

Johnson was more interested in bragging about how this country would don a superman cape to defend free trade in the face of weird restrictions that were surely an overreaction. A position that is consistent with the later revelation that he wanted to be infected with the virus on tv in order to encourage everyone to keep calm and carry on. There are many good reasons that approach went right down the toilet by mid March 2020.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> Leaders need to make decisions based on conflicting evidence, A precautionary principal would be useful to emply during a bad pandemic.


And no matter what side he chose, he wouldn’t have been able to please everyone. 


elbows said:


> Johnson was more interested in bragging about how this country would don a superman cape to defend free trade in the face of weird restrictions that were surely an overreaction. A position that is consistent with the later revelation that he wanted to be infected with the virus on tv in order to encourage everyone to keep calm and carry on. There are many good reasons that approach went right down the toilet by mid March 2020.


Provide evidence of the “later revelation that he wanted to be infected with the virus on tv in order to encourage everyone to keep calm and carry on.” That sounds like a shit conspiracy theory.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So Hermione Jack, are the doctors wrong too or do you know better? The UK’s poor record on covid-19 is a failure of policy learning or is this hindsight too.


I know better than to stop responding to your spam-like questions.

From the source you cited:

“Not everything in the response went wrong. Notable successes included research into the effectiveness of treatments led by researchers at University College London and work to develop a vaccine at Oxford University. The government’s support for businesses through the furlough scheme and business rates relief can also be counted as timely interventions. The same applies to increases in universal credit to help people most in need.”

Yet some morons on here won’t even give the government any credit.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What things were predictable without hindsight reflecting on things that unfortunately happened?



I've written thousands of posts on the pandemic. I do repeat myself a lot but Im not going to do that for you because you are obviously a piece of pandemic shit and it will be a waste of my time to engage further with your sad little defence of Johnson.

The public inquiry will have a hell of a lot of failings to get its teeth into. Some stretch back many years, some involve unelected parts of the establishment. Some will feature Johnson making deadly mistakes. Only an absolute fuckwit would bet against that, so no Im not going to bother going through all the details again now.

I can say be bothered to say one thing about the current situation though rather than the past. It was really obvious that removing the school masks policy would increase infections in this wave. Johnson and the rest of his government should be held to account for a policy that is effectively herd immunity for younger people, a new version of their original pandemic plan that they feel they can get away with now because we have vaccines to carry a lot of the pandemic weight in older people. The consequences for some people as a result of this approach is death. In the weeks and months ahead people will die. They will no longer have the luxury of posting on a message board about how unfairly they think Johnson has been treated in this pandemic. 

Anyway I wont be speaking to you again. I'd rather look at the excellent art of wefail such as that which I featured in my previous post. An infinitely better use of my time, and it also says more of use about this pandemic than you are going to manage. Wefail Art - Political Prints and Original Paintings


----------



## brogdale (Jun 24, 2021)

Using discredited, eugenicist intellectual disability terms about fellow posters?

Your "1st" evening here.

Hmmm


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> And no matter what side he chose, he wouldn’t have been able to please everyone.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I do not deny that he shook hands with people. He admitted that he did so. But, it was on the same day that experts warned people not to do it. But there’s no evidence that he continued to do it.
> 
> Ignore me then. And, learn how to spell.
> 
> ...


There's a world of difference between catching covid though no fault of your own and catching covid while ignoring obvious social distancing as the PM while publicly telling people to take it on the chin.

And we're done. Bye bye now


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I know better than to stop responding to your spam-like questions.
> 
> From the source you cited:
> 
> ...


Yet some morons won't admit the government does anything wrong. 
Come on don't be a moron, what is one of the few things the government done wrong?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

agricola said:


> The NHS was under so much pressure *because* of his (and the government's) failures. If they'd been more competent - if Cummings had actually been as good as he told everyone he was, if they'd genuinely come up with "game-changing" national programmes of detection and prevention (and support for individuals and businesses to allow them to do what they needed to do) - there was no reason that the Autumn / Winter horrors should have happened to anything like the degree they did.


The government tried their best to find a workable track and trace system. Things like that don’t just become invented over night. Unless of course one believes in magic. They did financially help people, both individuals and businesses. 


agricola said:


> You talk about not social distancing, not wearing masks and so on - those are excuses used to blame people for getting sick, rather than the government whose failure to respond adequately allowed the disease to circulate widely enough that they were exposed to it.


No, it is called pointing out that one too many people didn’t take the virus seriously and unfortunately some people still do not. How do you think the government was to stop the virus from circulating? 


agricola said:


> With regards to the same mistakes - I'd have thought these were obvious.  He is still over-promising (over holidays and the "return to normality" / "Freedom Day"), he still hasn't overseen the creation of a system that can quickly enough pick up and contain outbreaks that pose a threat, he is still allowing short term and insignificant political concerns to override public health ones, he is still flirting with the anti-lockdown crowd (most of whom are his mates) and overall he is still serially dishonest even with relatively trivial matters (which as we have seen absolutely shreds public confidence in what he is asking people to do).


He has not promised anything like that, he has always been honest with people that there is a possibility of an extended lockdown. What shredded public confidence was when he kept Dominic Cummings, I think that was a bad move. Although it’s important to save lives, what about other things like the economy? We can’t stay in a lockdown indefinitely.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> There's a world of difference between catching covid though no fault of your own and catching covid while ignoring obvious social distancing as the PM while publicly telling people to take it on the chin.
> 
> And we're done. Bye bye now


You have no evidence that he caught Covid-19 by not socially distancing from other people. He’s been vaccinated. He wears a face mask. He distances himself from other people.



Storm Fox said:


> Yet some morons won't admit the government does anything wrong.
> Come on don't be a moron, what is one of the few things the government done wrong?


See, you clearly do not even bother to read all of my posts.

Boris Johnson should have got rid of Dominic Cummings straightaway.

The second lockdown should have happened sooner.

I don’t think there is anyone who genuinely believes that the government haven’t made any mistakes. Boris Johnson himself has admitted that the government has made mistakes. But, unlike some people on here, most people accept that mistakes were inevitable during a pandemic and to blame things entirely on the PM is ridiculous.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> I've written thousands of posts on the pandemic. I do repeat myself a lot but Im not going to do that for you because you are obviously a piece of pandemic shit and it will be a waste of my time to engage further with your sad little defence of Johnson.


One ad hominem after another. Yawn.


elbows said:


> The public inquiry will have a hell of a lot of failings to get its teeth into. Some stretch back many years, some involve unelected parts of the establishment. Some will feature Johnson making deadly mistakes. Only an absolute fuckwit would bet against that, so no Im not going to bother going through all the details again now.


I’ve never denied that he has made mistakes. He himself has admitted in making mistakes. Are you tripping or something?


elbows said:


> I can say be bothered to say one thing about the current situation though rather than the past. It was really obvious that removing the school masks policy would increase infections in this wave. Johnson and the rest of his government should be held to account for a policy that is effectively herd immunity for younger people, a new version of their original pandemic plan that they feel they can get away with now because we have vaccines to carry a lot of the pandemic weight in older people. The consequences for some people as a result of this approach is death. In the weeks and months ahead people will die. They will no longer have the luxury of posting on a message board about how unfairly they think Johnson has been treated in this pandemic.


It seems you are unaware that the government are trying to ease restrictions so we can get back to normal or whatever you want to call it.


elbows said:


> Anyway I wont be speaking to you again. I'd rather look at the excellent art of wefail such as that which I featured in my previous post. An infinitely better use of my time, and it also says more of use about this pandemic than you are going to manage. Wefail Art - Political Prints and Original Paintings


Jog on fella... Merry Christmas.


brogdale said:


> Using discredited, eugenicist intellectual disability terms about fellow posters?
> 
> Your "1st" evening here.
> 
> Hmmm


????


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> He is the leader of the country so he deserves credit for it.
> 
> By your logic (or rather lack of quite frankly), Winston Churchill doesn’t deserve any credit for the Allies victory in WW2.
> 
> ...


You cannot compare a war, when thousands of people signed up to serve their country knowing they might not survive, with a pandemic. 

Funny you mention Churchill though, Boris loves him too...


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You should go and make yourself a black coffee and then give your head a wobble.


Late in the day for coffee. Time for chamomile tea.


Hermione Jack said:


> You should go and make yourself a black coffee and then give your head a wobble.


I was wearing a mask and socially distancing _before _Johnson was doing the public post-covid handshaking. Think you should have addressed your "give your head a wobble" advice elsewhere and a lot sooner.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You have no evidence that he caught Covid-19 by not socially distancing from other people. He’s been vaccinated. He wears a face mask. He distances himself from other people.
> 
> 
> See, you clearly do not even bother to read all of my posts.
> ...



The first fucking lockdown should have happened sooner. People like you who bang on about hindsight are full of shit. I, in March last year, decided  to socially distance before it was even mentioned, I stopped using public transport and I was saying to anyone who would listen that we should lockdown and take this shit seriously.

What was that cunt doing? Washing hands whilst singing happy fucking birthday whilst also shaking hands with covid patients. Oh yeah, and letting Liverpool v Athletico Madrid go ahead along with the Cheltenham festival. 

Go and look up John Ashworth and what he was saying on question time at the time too. 

Don't talk to me about fucking hindsight and oh boo hoo the prime minister is getting such a bad rap. This is the fucking government we're talking about. Their job is to protect us. The British state has ample resources and experience to deal with this sort of crisis but instead we got a floppy haired privileged fuckwit tallyho chaps in charge of public services his party pissed away 10 years prior. 

You might have had a nice little jolly on furlough whereas I've worked all the way through. His dithering on masks and saying 'oh just use your common sense' put my life at risk, literally, because of that prick's attitude and lax enforcement about half the customers who come into where I work don't wear masks. 

You might think oh Hur Hur let's come onto urban and play devil's advocate as a laugh but seriously, just fuck off with this 'oh who could do better. ' On some of it I could've done better, seriously and on all of it there are several people on here alone who could have done it better. So I'll say again, fuck off with this hindsight bullshit because loads of people at the time saw this for what it was as soon as it was in China and especially when it was becoming clear what Italy were going through.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You cannot compare a war, when thousands of people signed up to serve their country knowing they might not survive, with a pandemic.
> 
> Funny you mention Churchill though, Boris loves him too...


So according to you a leader should get blamed for the deaths of people who die because of a pandemic. Why should he be blamed for the deaths caused by a virus? He can’t control the virus. He bears no responsibility for the mutations of the virus or the existence of it. What are you babbling on about exactly?

You don’t know your history very well. Men in the UK aged between 18 and 41 were forced (conscripted) to fight during WW2.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Believing in a superior race, something he does not advocate.


That's Nazism.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What's a phallacy is you saying someone who isn't racist to someone of one ethnicity can't be prejudiced to someone of another ethnicity. It makes you look like a prick (hence the term phallacy)


We're inventing new words all over the place this week.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The government tried their best to find a workable track and trace system. Things like that don’t just become invented over night. Unless of course one believes in magic. They did financially help people, both individuals and businesses.
> 
> No, it is called pointing out that one too many people didn’t take the virus seriously and unfortunately some people still do not. How do you think the government was to stop the virus from circulating?
> 
> He has not promised anything like that, he has always been honest with people that there is a possibility of an extended lockdown. What shredded public confidence was when he kept Dominic Cummings, I think that was a bad move. Although it’s important to save lives, what about other things like the economy? We can’t stay in a lockdown indefinitely.



No, they didn't try their best.  Trying your best does not equal employing Serco to subcontract others to employ staff on short term unstable contracts; it doesn't involve getting people to leave where they were isolating to go to a testing centre.  It is absurd to claim that it is.

The government was supposed to stop the virus from circulating by containing it before it spread too far.  They failed at this, repeatedly.  That is why we had the two lockdowns, and why we'll have to have more if we get something that the vaccines do not protect against enough - they've got no other way of dealing with something that they are not expecting.

As for "he has not promised anything like that" - you are being completely dishonest here, so much so that there really isn't any value in continuing to engage with you.   He has at various times said this would last twelve weeks (March 2020), that we'd be back to normal by Christmas (July 2020), we'd be closer to normality by Christmas (September 2020), that we'd have no restrictions by June 21st (February 2021), that we'd have no restrictions by July 19th (June 2021).  There have been caveats thrown in here and there, but the message was clear (hence his mates calling the 21st "Freedom Day", and businesses getting ready for those dates).   He told everyone in the country that lockdown restrictions would cease for four days over Christmas 2020.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack Boris wanted to let covid 'scythe through the population to build herd immunity' when 250,000 deaths were predicted by the scientists.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> The first fucking lockdown should have happened sooner. People like you who bang on about hindsight are full of shit. I, in March last year, decided  to socially distance before it was even mentioned, I stopped using public transport and I was saying to anyone who would listen that we should lockdown and take this shit seriously.


That’s good for you, but some people had no choice but to use public transport to get back and forth to work and at the time there weren’t any requirements to wear face masks, etc.

At that time, which people were aware of precisely how serious it was? 


Doctor Carrot said:


> What was that cunt doing? Washing hands whilst singing happy fucking birthday whilst also shaking hands with covid patients. Oh yeah, and letting Liverpool v Athletico Madrid go ahead along with the Cheltenham festival.


Well, read the following:


"The Prime Minister wouldn't have seen that advice, no. I think that is also a reference to a visit the PM had made to a hospital quite a few days before...

"The PM was very clear at the time that he was taking a number of precautionary steps, including frequently washing his hands, and once the social distancing advice changed the Prime Minister's approach changed."

Asked when Mr Johnson might have seen the Sage advice, the spokesperson told reporters: "In general, in relation to the Sage papers, they were papers that had been considered by Sage which informed the advice Sage provided to ministers. 

“They are not Sage's final advice to ministers. So in terms of the Prime Minister I would not be able to say whether he ever saw those papers.”

It’s not as black and white as you think it was.


Doctor Carrot said:


> Go and look up John Ashworth and what he was saying on question time at the time too.


What did he say? Not too long ago he was praising the government for the vaccine rollout.


Doctor Carrot said:


> Don't talk to me about fucking hindsight and oh boo hoo the prime minister is getting such a bad rap. This is the fucking government we're talking about. Their job is to protect us. The British state has ample resources and experience to deal with this sort of crisis but instead we got a floppy haired privileged fuckwit tallyho chaps in charge of public services his party pissed away 10 years prior.


Indeed it is the government’s job to protect us, but a virus that has caused a pandemic is not something that is easy to defend people against.

Er... point me to another time in British history when we have had to deal with a pandemic that is even remotely similar to the current one.


Doctor Carrot said:


> You might have had a nice little jolly on furlough whereas I've worked all the way through. His dithering on masks and saying 'oh just use your common sense' put my life at risk, literally, because of that prick's attitude and lax enforcement about half the customers who come into where I work don't wear masks.


You don’t know my personal circumstances.

The government passed laws that require people to wear face masks in certain places. How would you like the government to enforce the law? Isn’t that the company’s job? A person couldn’t walk into Asda naked because he would be removed from the store, why don’t they do the same with people who don’t wear face masks? Both are against the law.


Doctor Carrot said:


> You might think oh Hur Hur let's come onto urban and play devil's advocate as a laugh but seriously, just fuck off with this 'oh who could do better. ' On some of it I could've done better, seriously and on all of it there are several people on here alone who could have done it better. So I'll say again, fuck off with this hindsight bullshit because loads of people at the time saw this for what it was as soon as it was in China and especially when it was becoming clear what Italy were going through.


You must be the most shrewd and prescient person ever!


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> So according to you a leader should get blamed for the deaths of people who die because of a pandemic. Why should he be blamed for the deaths caused by a virus? *He can’t control the virus*. He bears no responsibility for the mutations of the virus or the existence of it. What are you babbling on about exactly?
> 
> You don’t know your history very well. Men in the UK aged between 18 and 41 were forced (conscripted) to fight during WW2.



Countries like Vietnam, Taiwan, South Korea and others did. China celebrated New Years Eve as normal. We were locked indoors because Boris specifically promised Christmas. He wouldn't even shut the schools until the first day of the 2021 term had ended despite all the evidence that schools were a vector. Something that is happening now while he's busy wanking off over the northern ireland protocol he lied about.

I really don't get why you're defending him to the hilt. Is this the hill you want to die on (the one with 128,000 bodies underneath)?

Which is the only reason I'm persisting with this.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Hermione Jack Boris wanted to let covid 'scythe through the population to build herd immunity' when 250,000 deaths were predicted by the scientists.


Source?









						Here is the transcript of what Boris Johnson said on This Morning about the new coronavirus - Full Fact
					

Claims the Prime Minister said the country should take the new coronavirus “on the chin” and allow it to spread through the population have been taken out of context.




					fullfact.org
				




Is that what you are on about or what?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> So according to you a leader should get blamed for the deaths of people who die because of a pandemic. Why should he be blamed for the deaths caused by a virus? He can’t control the virus. He bears no responsibility for the mutations of the virus or the existence of it. What are you babbling on about exactly?
> 
> You don’t know your history very well. Men in the UK aged between 18 and 41 were forced (conscripted) to fight during WW2.


The majority of deaths happened in the second wave, so yes as he knew what to expect and was specifically warned with all the evidence, yes he should be blamed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> We're inventing new words all over the place this week.


Not at all, I've been using it for six or more years


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're using a site which claims to be independent but was founded by a Conservative Party donor.

If you read the pandemic threads here you will find the sources there, it was widely discussed and analysed here at the time. Do your own research - properly.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Not at all, I've been using it for six or more years


I'll inpenguinate you if you're not careful, Mr Model.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

ah gawd has another one turned up ? or is it the same one again and again and again...

It seems a bit obsessive


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

Boris Johnson 'tried to meet the Queen in person' at start of Covid first wave
					

EXCLUSIVE: Insiders made the bombshell claim, denied by No10, and said the Prime Minister only relented when warned he could be "responsible for the death of the Queen"




					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> One said: "He was pressing advisors to allow him to go and see the Queen and told private office that was his intention.
> 
> "This was despite the increasing levels of Covid and the risk that would come along with such a visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what's with the aggression?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Countries like Vietnam, Taiwan, South Korea and others did. China celebrated New Years Eve as normal. We were locked indoors because Boris specifically promised Christmas. He wouldn't even shut the schools until the first day of the 2021 term had ended despite all the evidence that schools were a vector. Something that is happening now while he's busy wanking off over the northern ireland protocol he lied about.


The different peoples in those countries responded differently to the people here. Comparing this country to others is like comparing apples and oranges - every country is different. 

What did he “promise”?

The opposition, including Keir Starmer also supported keeping schools open. 

I’m not interested in your whining about Brexit and things related to it. Gove


glitch hiker said:


> I really don't get why you're defending him to the hilt. Is this the hill you want to die on (the one with 128,000 bodies underneath)?
> 
> Which is the only reason I'm persisting with this.


I have criticised him where it is rightfully due, but most of the remarks on here are by people who don’t like Boris Johnson as a person for whatever reason rather than actually genuine reasons. Even the members of the opposition in the House of Commons have given him credit for some of his actions during the pandemic.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> And what's with the aggression?


You clearly haven’t actually read the text of the transcript. He didn’t actually advocate for herd immunity. Get your facts right, you are starting to look like a silly little girl.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> Boris Johnson 'tried to meet the Queen in person' at start of Covid first wave
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Insiders made the bombshell claim, denied by No10, and said the Prime Minister only relented when warned he could be "responsible for the death of the Queen"
> ...


I don’t think you actually understand what hearsay is, do you?

You’re the type of person who will report a rumour to someone as if it’s the gospel truth.

Try and remember one thing - what can be inserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Um, urban doesn't like Boris because he's a lying, philandering, cockwomble with the blood of thousands on his hands.

He has lost jobs because he's been caught out for outrageous lies, he's cheated repeatedly and abandoned his children (except the latest one) and he's a terrible human being. Yet you think he deserves credit for his handling of the pandemic?

You fool, for believing his lies.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You clearly haven’t actually read the text of the transcript. He didn’t actually advocate for herd immunity. Get your facts right, you are starting to look like a silly little girl.


Oh, petty playground insults, i'm so hurt. You twat.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> That's Nazism.


No, it is racism.

“the belief that different races possess distinct characteristics, abilities, or qualities, especially so as to distinguish them as inferior or superior to one another.”

Although undeniably the Nazis were vile racists, they told Germans during the 1930s Nazi propaganda told them that they didn’t believe in a superior race. 

Again, you need to stop making yourself look silly.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You clearly haven’t actually read the text of the transcript. He didn’t actually advocate for herd immunity. Get your facts right, you are starting to look like a silly little girl.


I'm not reading anything from an institution founded by a Tory party donor, thanks. Absolutely no chance of bias there...


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Um, urban doesn't like Boris because he's a lying, philandering, cockwomble with the blood of thousands on his hands.
> 
> He has lost jobs because he's been caught out for outrageous lies, he's cheated repeatedly and abandoned his children (except the latest one) and he's a terrible human being. Yet you think he deserves credit for his handling of the pandemic?
> 
> You fool, for believing his lies.


More insults and no actual arguments. 

Are you the person who gets to decide if someone is a “terrible human being”? Splendid, who gave you such authority? Ironically, you probably think of yourself as a lovey human being yet all you do is personally abuse people.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> No, it is racism.
> 
> “the belief that different races possess distinct characteristics, abilities, or qualities, especially so as to distinguish them as inferior or superior to one another.”
> 
> ...


I think it is you that's looking a bit silly, actually.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> More insults and no actual arguments.
> 
> Are you the person who gets to decide if someone is a “terrible human being”? Splendid, who gave you such authority? Ironically, you probably think of yourself as a lovey human being yet all you do is personally abuse people.


And you haven't used any insults of course?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not reading anything from an institution founded by a Tory party donor, thanks. Absolutely no chance of bias there...


Hahahahahahahahahaha! Are some truths too uncomfortable to accept? You can watch the entire interview yourself and see that he didn’t advocate such a policy.

You’re the type of person who only believes sources that coincide with her confirmation bias.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I think it is you that's looking a bit silly, actually.


You think that racism isn’t defined as believing in a superior race when that is the definition. Go and open up a dictionary. Or, do you not own one?


equationgirl said:


> And you haven't used any insults of course?


I’ve been personally abused for quite a few pages from different people including you so I’m well within my rights to respond accordingly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

so when did this place become a cunt's refuge? The last few months have turned up a few really odd posters, or the same one


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha! Are some truths too uncomfortable to accept? You can watch the entire interview yourself and see that he didn’t advocate such a policy.
> 
> You’re the type of person who only believes sources that coincide with her confirmation bias.


You're still a twat.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Definition of racism​
1: a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race

the belief that some races are betterthan others, or the unfair treatment of someone because of his or her race

a belief or doctrine that inherent differences among the various human racial groups determine cultural or individual achievement, usually involving the idea that one's own race is superior and has the right to dominate others or that a particular racial group is inferior to the others.

Three different definitions of ‘racism’ by three different dictionaries.

Don’t you just wish you were as educated as Boris Johnson? Haha!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so when did this place become a cunt's refuge? the last few months has turned up a few really odd posters, or the same one


No idea, but it gets fucking tedious. We were having quite a good discussion until this one turned up.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Definition of racism​
> 1: a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> the belief that some races are betterthan others, or the unfair treatment of someone because of his or her race
> ...


No.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You're still a twat.


And you’re still an uneducated imbecile, but hey-ho, it is what it is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Definition of racism​
> 1: a belief that race is a fundamental determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
> 
> the belief that some races are betterthan others, or the unfair treatment of someone because of his or her race
> ...


This would be the same Boris Johnson who thinks Hitler won at Stalingrad I suppose


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> And you’re still an uneducated imbecile, but hey-ho, it is what it is.


Oh go on then what qualifications do you have o educated one?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> No.


You’re not capable of such a thing, you do not possess the intelligence.

You’re too cantankerous to get anywhere in life. You probably make most people feel chunderous because of your puerile attitude.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

way to go with the lack of personal insults


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re not capable of such a thing, you do not possess the intelligence.
> 
> You’re too cantankerous to get anywhere in life. You probably make most people feel chunderous because of your puerile attitude.


Where have you got in life?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> And you’re still an uneducated imbecile, but hey-ho, it is what it is.


Actually, I bet I have more qualifications than you if you want to play that game.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> This would be the same Boris Johnson who thinks Hitler won at Stalingrad I suppose


??????!


Pickman's model said:


> Oh go on then what qualifications do you have o educated one?


I can assure you that between us, it is I who have more qualifications.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re not capable of such a thing, you do not possess the intelligence.
> 
> You’re too cantankerous to get anywhere in life. You probably make most people feel chunderous because of your puerile attitude.


Yes, but I'm not a Boris fanboi/fangirl so I still win.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I can assure you that between us, it is I who have more qualifications.


What are they then?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> ??????!
> 
> I can assure you that between us, it is I who have more qualifications.


Sure, sure you do.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Where have you got in life?


A lot further than you fella.


equationgirl said:


> Actually, I bet I have more qualifications than you if you want to play that game.


Absolutely not.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Different sizes, different styles of government, etc.
> 
> Because I don’t believe that he’s a mass murderer, okay...
> 
> ...


Johnson's racism is well documented. Stop defending it.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What are they then?


I shall just let you keep guessing. Your intrusive questions won’t be answered.


equationgirl said:


> Sure, sure you do.


You didn’t even know that men were conscripted to fight during WW2, haha.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

You joined 5 hours ago Hermione Jack why did you chose urban?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> A lot further than you fella.
> 
> Absolutely not.


Ha, I do you know. Way more.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Where have you got in life?


60 odd posts on urban


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Johnson's racism is well documented. Stop defending it.


Comments made in a satirical manner are not meant to be taken literally.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I shall just let you keep guessing. Your intrusive questions won’t be answered.
> 
> You didn’t even know that men were conscripted to fight during WW2, haha.


You claim not to know Boris is a racist, so I guess we're even.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Comments made in a satirical manner are not meant to be taken literally.


The 'just a joke' defence. Of course.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Ha, I do you know. Way more.


Yet, you didn’t know the basic definition of a word (racism) and disagree with three definitions from three different dictionaries, you didn’t know that men were forced to fight in WW2, you still clearly don’t know the difference between hearsay and facts, etc.

The only thing you’re good at doing is insulting people.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Comments made in a satirical manner are not meant to be taken literally.



Which returning nematode are you, then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I shall just let you keep guessing. Your intrusive questions won’t be answered.
> 
> You didn’t even know that men were conscripted to fight during WW2, haha.


Do you have more than three degrees?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Yet, you didn’t know the basic definition of a word (racism) and disagree with three definitions from three different dictionaries, you didn’t know that men were forced to fight in WW2, you still clearly don’t know the difference between hearsay and facts, etc.
> 
> The only thing you’re good at doing is insulting people.



Nobody's insulting anyone, you thundering bunglecunt


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Do you have more than three degrees?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Which returning nematode are you, then?


That's a bit harsh on nematodes to be fair.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You claim not to know Boris is a racist, so I guess we're even.


I am aware of the comments that some perceive to be racist, but I don’t believe that he’s a racist. In 2008 during his campaign to be Mayor of London he apologised for the comments. What else do you want him to do exactly? 


equationgirl said:


> The 'just a joke' defence. Of course.


Satire =/= Joke

Again, you are showing your ignorance.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You clearly haven’t actually read the text of the transcript. He didn’t actually advocate for herd immunity. Get your facts right, you are starting to look like a silly little girl.


Oh, you horrendous cunt.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

The anti-Semitic moron who is a hero to many lefties.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I am aware of the comments that some perceive to be racist, but I don’t believe that he’s a racist. In 2008 during his campaign to be Mayor of London he apologised for the comments. What else do you want him to do exactly?
> 
> Satire =/= Joke
> 
> Again, you are showing your ignorance.


You're showing yourself up behaving like this. Come back when you can measure your time on urban in years, not hours.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I am aware of the comments that some perceive to be racist, but I don’t believe that he’s a racist. In 2008 during his campaign to be Mayor of London he apologised for the comments. What else do you want him to do exactly?
> 
> Satire =/= Joke
> 
> Again, you are showing your ignorance.


 "Some perceive to be racist"

You clown.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Oh, you horrendous cunt.


Cry me a river.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The anti-Semitic moron who is a hero to many lefties.



What is lefties?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Fuck me.


I'd rather not, but I'll hold your coat in case someone else wants to...


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You're showing yourself up behaving like this. Come back when you can measure your time on urban in years, not hours.


Stop weasel dodging.

He apologised 13 years ago for the comments. What do you want him to do exactly?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Cry me a river.


Nah. I suspect you're already tumescent and I refuse to give you any further stimulus.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Stop weasel dodging.
> 
> He apologised 13 years ago for the comments. What do you want him to do exactly?


Weasel dodging???????????????


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> He's married several and had affairs with several others so DEFINITELY not misogynist


Sometimes while the last one was being treated for cancer. How is that misogynistic, or uncaring?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> "Some perceive to be racist"
> 
> You clown.


Most people don’t think of someone as an evil POS because he made comments in a satirical way in a column years and years ago. He apologised for the comments. No one seems to have any problems apart from a few twats who whine about anything.


krtek a houby said:


> What is lefties?


Arseholes like you.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Stop weasel dodging.
> 
> He apologised 13 years ago for the comments. What do you want him to do exactly?


I want him to do exactly what I'd like you to do


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Stop weasel dodging.
> 
> He apologised 13 years ago for the comments. What do you want him to do exactly?


Has he apologized for his letterbox comments yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Stop weasel dodging.
> 
> He apologised 13 years ago for the comments. What do you want him to do exactly?


Top himself would-be a good start


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Most people don’t think of someone as an evil POS because he made comments in a satirical way in a column years and years ago. He apologised for the comments. No one seems to have any problems apart from a few twats who whine about anything.
> 
> Arseholes like you.



Has he apologized for likening the border in Ireland to congestion charges?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Top himself would-be a good start


I was going to say 'Hang himself ' but you beat me to it old boy, with a far broader range of methods.

Good work


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Stop weasel dodging.
> 
> He apologised 13 years ago for the comments. What do you want him to do exactly?


I'd like him to resign and move to South Georgia to start with.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What do you want him to do exactly?


I'd be happy if the cunt shot himself in the face.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack 

Why do you keep coming back to urban?

Are you really that lonely?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Most people don’t think of someone as an evil POS because he made comments in a satirical way in a column years and years ago. He apologised for the comments. No one seems to have any problems apart from a few twats who whine about anything.
> 
> Arseholes like you.





> Boris Johnson has invoked some of the oldest and most pernicious antisemitic stereotypes in a book he wrote when he was a Conservative shadow minister. He describes “Jewish oligarchs” who run the media, and fiddle the figures to fix elections in their favour.
> 
> He portrays a Jewish character, Sammy Katz, with a “proud nose and curly hair”, and paints him as a malevolent, stingy, snake-like Jewish businessman who exploits immigrant workers for profit. There is nothing subtle about this. We know what antisemitism looks like.
> 
> Johnson has form when it comes to anti-Jewish hatred. As editor of the Spectator he chose to publish articles in which the notorious racist Taki Theodoracopulos boasted of being “an antisemite”, argued black people “have lower IQs than whites” and praised Enoch Powell as a “great man”. Johnson defended Theodoracopulos, calling him a “distinguished columnist”. Even now Johnson continues to cosy up to Donald Trump, despite his rhetoric about Jewish disloyalty and support for neo-Nazis.



bit of an anti-semite supporter yourself aren't you


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

History will be ready to write off Johnson as terrible on numerous fronts, a disgraceful PM. But then someone will say wait a minute, there was that time some fuckstain defended him on a u75 thread, saying he had been unfairly blamed for many a pandemic tragedy. Oh yes they will cry, this changes everything. Lets make Johnson a saint instead of condemning him to the heap of disgusting leaders that are walking catalogues of reasons why top down systems are far less than humans deserve.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Weasel dodging???????????????


Stop evading my question. 


bendeus said:


> I want him to do exactly what I'd like you to do


What’s that?


krtek a houby said:


> Has he apologized for his letterbox comments yet?


No, why should he? Read the whole article, he was saying it was the right of Muslims to chose whatever clothing they want to wear.


Pickman's model said:


> Top himself would-be a good start


What a delightful person you are. Did your parents get the best parents award when you were younger? 



ruffneck23 said:


> I was going to say 'Hang himself ' but you beat me to it old boy, with a far broader range of methods.
> 
> Good work


What a lovely person you are... your parents brought you up so well, NOT.


equationgirl said:


> I'd like him to resign and move to South Georgia to start with.


Keep dreaming.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> History will be ready to write off Johnson as terrible on numerous fronts, a disgraceful PM. But then someone will say wait a minute, there was that time some fuckstain defended him on a u75 thread, saying he had been unfairly blamed for many a pandemic tragedy. Oh yes they will cry, this changes everything. Lets make Johnson a saint instead of condemning him to the heap of disgusting leaders that are walking catalogues of reasons why top down systems are far less than humans deserve.


Will they document that he stole someone's phone then hid in s fridge, on TV?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> bit of an anti-semite supporter yourself aren't you


It’s a novel, you silly twat.


elbows said:


> History will be ready to write off Johnson as terrible on numerous fronts, a disgraceful PM. But then someone will say wait a minute, there was that time some fuckstain defended him on a u75 thread, saying he had been unfairly blamed for many a pandemic tragedy. Oh yes they will cry, this changes everything. Lets make Johnson a saint instead of condemning him to the heap of disgusting leaders that are walking catalogues of reasons why top down systems are far less than humans deserve.


Go and get some toilet roll and wipe away the tears from your eyes, you seem a bit upset.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha! Are some truths too uncomfortable to accept? You can watch the entire interview yourself and see that he didn’t advocate such a policy.
> 
> You’re the type of person who only believes sources that coincide with her confirmation bias.


Ooh, it's the amateur armchair psychologist game! Can I play...?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What’s that?


Fuck right off. Haven't you climaxed yet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Stop evading my question.
> 
> What’s that?
> 
> ...



Why are you defending a murderous racist?

It's really not a good look.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Will they document that he stole someone's phone then hid in s fridge, on TV?


You seem obsessed with him. I think you secretly fancy him.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> It’s a novel, you silly twat.
> 
> Go and get some toilet roll and wipe away the tears from your eyes, you seem a bit upset.


Us lefties only wipe our eyes with pages from Atlas Shrugged


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> It’s a novel, you silly twat.


It's anti-semitic, you silly anti-semitic defending twat.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Fuck right off. Haven't you climaxed yet?


You’re daydreaming.


krtek a houby said:


> Why are you defending a murderous racist?
> 
> It's really not a good look.


He’s not a “murderous racist”. I’m not defending anyone, I’m merely exposing the stupidity of retards like you. You have only insults.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Comments made in a satirical manner are not meant to be taken literally.


Wriggle. wriggle. We're getting to you, admit it to yourself, at least.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re daydreaming.
> 
> He’s not a “murderous racist”. I’m not defending anyone, I’m merely exposing the stupidity of retards like you. You have only insults.


Please kill yourself


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Us lefties only wipe our eyes with pages from Atlas Shrugged


That sounds about right, that book would be too difficult for you to comprehend. I prefer to use _Capital _as a substitute for toilet paper.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re daydreaming.
> 
> He’s not a “murderous racist”. I’m not defending anyone, I’m merely exposing the stupidity of retards like you. You have only insults.


Fapfapfapfap


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> It’s a novel, you silly twat.
> .


And it’s obviously impossible for novels to be racist.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m not defending anyone,


Fuck me but you're deluded, defending an anti-semitic racist misogynist.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Do you have more than three degrees?


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Go and get some toilet roll and wipe away the tears from your eyes, you seem a bit upset.



Usually when I get upset I sharpen facts and start hurling them around. When it comes to dealing with you, blunt will do.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What a lovely person you are... your parents brought you up so well, NOT.


Funnily enough they didnt, I was sent off to public school at the age of 5 , started boarding at 7.

Parkside school in Stoke D'abernon , then Seaford college in Petworth.

So I am a pure product of that


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m merely exposing the stupidity of retards like you.


you’re really not


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Wriggle. wriggle. We're getting to you, admit it to yourself, at least.


No, I feel jocund at the moment. 


krtek a houby said:


> Please kill yourself


You must be an angry individual. I’m not surprised since you’re a leftie tosser.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You seem obsessed with him. I think you secretly fancy him.


Snort.

You poor deluded thing. Go to bed.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Weasel dodging???????????????


Well known northern sport. It's got everything - jeopardy, agility, strength, fitness, and the ability to withstand a small animal attaching itself to your nads with razor sharp teeth. Positively noble. The sort of thing Our Boris imagines the great unwashed indulge in on a weekly basis.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> funnily enough they didnt, I was sent off to public school at the age of 5 , started boarding at 7.
> 
> Parkside school in Stoke D'abernon , then Seaford college in Petworth.
> 
> So I am a pure product of that


I’m not surprised in the slightest.


belboid said:


> you’re really not


I am. There are no rational arguments, just an echo chamber for leftie tossers to spout their shit and when challenged a flood of insults are posted.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m not surprised in the slightest.
> 
> I am. There are no rational arguments, just an echo chamber for leftie tossers to spout their shit and when challenged a flood of insults are posted.


so what is it ? my parents or my schooling ? please make up your mind.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> No, I feel jocund at the moment.
> 
> You must be an angry individual. I’m not surprised since you’re a leftie tosser.



Do it.

Do it now.

So you don't have to come back here repeatedly for the same round of abuse every one of your sorry, lonely incarnations gets.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Snort.
> 
> You poor deluded thing. Go to bed.


You envy him so you rant and rave like a stupid bitch without any rational arguments. 

But we all know the wallpaper on your phone is a photo of him and you have posters of him all over your shitty hostel room.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re daydreaming.
> 
> He’s not a “murderous racist”. I’m not defending anyone, I’m merely exposing the stupidity of retards like you. You have only insults.


'retards' is absolutely not acceptable as an insult. Post reported to mods.

Go read the FAQs again. And do not use that word again.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Fuck right off. Haven't you climaxed yet?


That already happened. Probably around his second post. It's a common problem, especially amongst sexually insecure people.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You envy him so you rant and rave like a stupid bitch without any rational arguments.
> 
> But we all know the wallpaper on your phone is a photo of him and you have posters of him all over your shitty hostel room.



Bitch?

You stupid cunt.

You must be close to the vinegars now.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so what is it ? my parents or my schooling ? please make up your mind.


A mixture of both. You weren’t blessed with the best genes and you don’t have any social skills.


krtek a houby said:


> Do it.
> 
> Do it now.
> 
> So you don't have to come back here repeatedly for the same round of abuse every one of your sorry, lonely incarnations gets.


You cry about someone posting satirical comments that you deem to be racist, but you think it’s acceptable to kill someone to kill herself. 

The irony...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You seem obsessed with him. I think you secretly fancy him.


We call this "projection"


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> stupidity of retards like you. You have only insults.


Fuck you, you disablist twat.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

So this is how Andrew Neil has chosen to use his time off GB News.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You envy him so you rant and rave like a stupid bitch without any rational arguments.
> 
> But we all know the wallpaper on your phone is a photo of him and you have posters of him all over your shitty hostel room.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re daydreaming.
> 
> He’s not a “murderous racist”. I’m not defending anyone, I’m merely exposing the stupidity of retards like you. You have only insults.


Oh, "retards" is it. And *you're* the one maundering on about "insults"? Gammon, heal thyself.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Bitch?
> 
> You stupid cunt.
> 
> You must be close to the vinegars now.


Are you trying to get a kiss from the fat cow or something? Get your nose from her arse, you prick.


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m not surprised in the slightest.
> 
> I am. There are no rational arguments, just an echo chamber for leftie tossers to spout their shit and when challenged a flood of insults are posted.


No one can match the brilliance of your rationality which basically consists of going ‘oh no he isn’t’


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> A mixture of both. You weren’t blessed with the best genes and you don’t have any social skills.
> 
> You cry about someone posting satirical comments that you deem to be racist, but you think it’s acceptable to kill someone to kill herself.
> 
> The irony...



Yes. Use an iron.

Your creases are showing.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> A mixture of both. You weren’t blessed with the best genes and you don’t have any social skills.
> 
> You cry about someone posting satirical comments that you deem to be racist, but you think it’s acceptable to kill someone to kill herself.
> 
> The irony...


You remind me of an inadequate, repressed and damaged public school boy.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh, "retards" is it. And *you're* the one maundering on about "insults"? Gammon, heal thyself.


I’ve been called all sorts and I’ve also been told to kill myself. All because I ruffled up a few feathers by not accepting the narrative here about Boris Johnson. 

Some people on here think they are so special and know better than everyone else...


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Are you trying to get a kiss from the fat cow or something? Get your nose from her arse, you prick.


Wow, you're really nasty. 

I predict you're not long for urban.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The Delta variant wasn’t considered a concern until after India was placed on to the red list.


You appear to be having problems with the time ordering of events and exhibiting a tenuous grasp of the facts. Let me help you with that.

The B.1.617 lineage was already recognised as a problematic variant, equipped with troubling mutations which could predispose it to both increased transmissibility and immune evasion, driving the wave in India by mid-March. PHE added it to their variants list on 1 April. It was already ringing alarm bells for many research groups and this was clearly communicated to ministers. India's case and death counts were exploding at this time. Pakistan and Bangladesh, also with rising rates, but greatly lower than India's, were placed on the _red list_ on 2 April. India didn't go on the _red list_ till 23 April, though they announced it 19 April and then waited 4 days to implement it; flights still continued for weeks afterwards.

Perhaps you've spent the last few months hiding from the news? In which case, here is a easily digestible review of the pertinent events:




Hermione Jack said:


> *Get your facts right*, you are starting to look like a silly little girl.


Ouch.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so what is it ? my parents or my schooling ? please make up your mind.


To simplicist loons like Hermione Jack, the distinction is not one of revelance.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That already happened. Probably around his second post. It's a common problem, especially amongst sexually insecure people.


I fear he may have a number of pages of Das Kapital ready to wipe up his issue 

(((((Marx)))))


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What a delightful person you are. Did your parents get the best parents award when you were younger?


Your parents must have wished they'd used contraception the night you were conceived


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You weren’t blessed with the best genes


The only person you're showing up here is yourself.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> You remind me of an inadequate, repressed and damaged public school boy.


It reminds me of that sad individual who was booted off urban and has never got over it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> A mixture of both. You weren’t blessed with the best genes and you don’t have any social skills.


I love that you are really going for as if you wont be here in the morning.

Night night


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Yes. Use an iron.
> 
> Your creases are showing.


I’m sure you have lots of friends in real life.


eatmorecheese said:


> You remind me of an inadequate, repressed and damaged public school boy.


Except I’m a female who was privately educated.

I’ve met other girls named Hermione, but I’ve never met any boys with my name.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’ve been called all sorts and I’ve also been told to kill myself. All because I ruffled up a few feathers by not accepting the narrative here about Boris Johnson.
> 
> Some people on here think they are so special and know better than everyone else...


The "narrative"

You grizzled streak of snot.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Last in?


Hermione Jack said:


> I’m sure you have lots of friends in real life.
> 
> Except I’m a female who was privately educated.
> 
> I’ve met other girls named Hermione, but I’ve never met any boys with my name.


 I misgendered you? Apologies.

The distainful sneer is textbook, though. I see you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m sure you have lots of friends in real life.
> 
> Except I’m a female who was privately educated.
> 
> I’ve met other girls named Hermione, but I’ve never met any boys with my name.



You show no signs of being educated


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

I don't think I,'ve ever reported so many posts on a single thread before.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> You show no signs of being educated


Again, textbook


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Are you trying to get a kiss from the fat cow or something? Get your nose from her arse, you prick.


If, by "fat cow" you're choosing a nasty misogynistic insult to refer to an established and respected Urban poster, Mister "12 hours and not counting for very much longer", then I think you are misjudging your audience rather badly.

The poster in question is, on the current showing, so many more times better than you that I think we're going to have to get ourselves a bigger mantissa.

Also, I think this is the point in the thread where I would like to express my utter stupidity, lack of intellect, and complete paucity of command of the English language, by telling you to fuck off. I hope this does not shatter too many of your illusions.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’ve been called all sorts and I’ve also been told to kill myself. All because I ruffled up a few feathers by not accepting the narrative here about Boris Johnson.
> 
> Some people on here think they are so special and know better than everyone else...


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

I'd rather be a fat cow than a fangirl of Boris.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I'd rather be a fat cow than a fangirl of Boris.


I'd rather be pretty much anything rather than a fangirl of Boris


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank fuck for that! It would appear that Hermione Jack 's crusty sock is back under the bed and the streets of Urban are safe for another night.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'd rather be pretty much anything rather than a fangirl of Boris


True, very true.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

This is the point at which the thread has degenerated to the stage where it can only be improved by ViolentPanda arriving to deliver his own brand of witheringly profane blitzkrieg disdain. I do wish he'd keep later hours...


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> This is the point at which the thread has degenerated to the stage where it can only be improved by ViolentPanda arriving to deliver his own brand of witheringly profane blitzkrieg disdain. I do wish he'd keep later hours...


We can but hope....


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

I think they started their weekend a bit early.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Maybe ViolentPanda will do us the honour of stopping by tomorrow.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

2hats said:


> You appear to be having problems with the time ordering of events and exhibiting a tenuous grasp of the facts. Let me help you with that.
> 
> The B.1.617 lineage was already recognised as a problematic variant, equipped with troubling mutations which could predispose it to both increased transmissibility and immune evasion, driving the wave in India by mid-March. PHE added it to their variants list on 1 April. It was already ringing alarm bells for many research groups and this was clearly communicated to ministers. India's case and death counts were exploding at this time. Pakistan and Bangladesh, also with rising rates, but greatly lower than India's, were placed on the _red list_ on 2 April. India didn't go on the _red list_ till 23 April, though they announced it 19 April and then waited 4 days to implement it; flights still continued for weeks afterwards.
> 
> ...



Because a video created by “Led By Donkeys” isn’t going to have a bias, no?

As has already been explained, the variant wasn’t considered to be of a concern which is why it took longer for India to be added to the red list.


ruffneck23 said:


> I love that you are really going for as if you wont be here in the morning.
> 
> Night night


I shan’t be on here tomorrow morning, have you never heard of a thing called a job?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Please kill yourself



What a terrible thing to say.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Because a video created by “Led By Donkeys” isn’t going to have a bias, no?
> 
> As has already been explained, the variant wasn’t considered to be of a concern which is why it took longer for India to be added to the red list.
> 
> I shan’t be on here tomorrow morning, have you never heard of a thing called a job?


Oooh get you. 

Most of us can work and post, you noob.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Because a video created by “Led By Donkeys” isn’t going to have a bias, no?
> 
> As has already been explained, the variant wasn’t considered to be of a concern which is why it took longer for India to be added to the red list.
> 
> I shan’t be on here tomorrow morning, have you never heard of a thing called a job?


You are correct.

You'll be banned.

But there's always the next time and the next etc


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I don't think I,'ve ever reported so many posts on a single thread before.


The posts refuting your stupid claims, no doubt.


existentialist said:


> If, by "fat cow" you're choosing a nasty misogynistic insult to refer to an established and respected Urban poster, Mister "12 hours and not counting for very much longer", then I think you are misjudging your audience rather badly.
> 
> The poster in question is, on the current showing, so many more times better than you that I think we're going to have to get ourselves a bigger mantissa.
> 
> Also, I think this is the point in the thread where I would like to express my utter stupidity, lack of intellect, and complete paucity of command of the English language, by telling you to fuck off. I hope this does not shatter too many of your illusions.


It was expected. Your vocabulary is limited.


equationgirl said:


> I'd rather be a fat cow than a fangirl of Boris.


Who is Boris?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Oooh get you.
> 
> Most of us can work and post, you noob.


That depends on the job. Since you’re on the dole it doesn’t apply to you anyway.


krtek a houby said:


> You are correct.
> 
> You'll be banned.
> 
> But there's always the next time and the next etc


Censorship tends to be the way lefties like thinks to operate.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> As has already been explained, the variant wasn’t considered to be of a concern which is why it took longer for India to be added to the red list.


Untroubled by facts I see. de Waffel would be proud of you.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Who is Boris?


He's twice the person you'll ever be, which isn't saying much.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> That depends on the job. Since you’re on the dole it doesn’t apply to you anyway.
> 
> Censorship tends to be the way lefties like thinks to operate.



Again, what is "lefties"?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The posts refuting your stupid claims, no doubt.
> 
> It was expected. Your vocabulary is limited.
> 
> Who is Boris?


Boris = Boris Johnson.

You're incredibly educated, remember? How come you didn't figure that out?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Because a video created by “Led By Donkeys” isn’t going to have a bias, no?
> 
> As has already been explained, the variant wasn’t considered to be of a concern which is why it took longer for India to be added to the red list.
> 
> I shan’t be on here tomorrow morning, have you never heard of a thing called a job?


You won't know this, because you haven't been here long, but some of the people you're accusing of being slackers, etc., are people who have consistently posted more hard scientific facts, and fact-based analysis about the Covid situation than you could ever dream of seeing. Indeed, if you did see such a collection of unimpeachable data, you'd probably run away screaming that you were being deplatformed or "cancelled by the facts".

So, to those of us who have been here longer than the lifespan of a mayfly - or, for that matter Hermione fucking Jack - your comments only serve to underline the complete vacuity of your position. Enjoy your last evening on Urban.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Because a video created by “Led By Donkeys” isn’t going to have a bias, no?
> 
> As has already been explained, the variant wasn’t considered to be of a concern which is why it took longer for India to be added to the red list.
> 
> I shan’t be on here tomorrow morning, have you never heard of a thing called a job?


I very much doubt you will still be on this site in the morning, I'm so sorry I had to explain that to you.

Must be that private school education system showing us up again eh?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Maybe ViolentPanda will do us the honour of stopping by tomorrow.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

If I was on the dole, I wouldn't be using it against anyone. That's a shitty thing to do.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> If I was on the dole, I wouldn't be using it against anyone. That's a shitty thing to do.



It's a privately educated troll, that's their schtick


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

This was almost as fun as when a bunch of us explained nanothermite chemical reactions to Jazzz. Good times.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> It was expected. Your vocabulary is limited.


It must be averred that this is indubitably and incontrovertibly the case. You are _primus inter pares _at laying bare the fundamental intellectual failings of the Urban zeitgeist. How very perceptive of you.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's a privately educated troll, that's their schtick


Even so, still shitty.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's a privately educated troll, that's their schtick


Like burning fifties under the nose of a homeless person.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

bendeus said:


> He's twice the person you'll ever be, which isn't saying much.


Yeah, Boris Becker was a good tennis player.


krtek a houby said:


> Again, what is "lefties"?


Wankers like you.


equationgirl said:


> Boris = Boris Johnson.
> 
> You're incredibly educated, remember? How come you didn't figure that out?


Boris is a common name in Eastern Europe so you could have been referring to a king from Bulgaria or someone else. Or, maybe Boris Becker - I do like tennis.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I shan’t be on here tomorrow morning, have you never heard of a thing called a job?


What worthwhile vocation has the pleasure of your talents?

(Did you like the pompous verbosity there?)


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2021)

OK maybe it isnt Andrew Neil, maybe someone told Dido Harding that her cv needed to include 'was a shit troll on u75' in order to be in with a chance for the top NHS job.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> This was almost as fun as when a bunch of us explained nanothermite chemical reactions to Jazzz. Good times.


Even the best of us like to play with our food, sometimes....


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Even so, still shitty.


Which is why private schools need shutting down


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> If I was on the dole, I wouldn't be using it against anyone. That's a shitty thing to do.


You don’t deserve your dole money.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Yeah, Boris Becker was a good tennis player.
> 
> Wankers like you.
> 
> Boris is a common name in Eastern Europe so you could have been referring to a king from Bulgaria or someone else. Or, maybe Boris Becker - I do like tennis.


Mors vibrabit


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You don’t deserve your dole money.


Why haven't you killed yourself yet?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> OK maybe it isnt Andrew Neil, maybe someone told Dido Harding that her cv needed to include 'was a shit troll on u75' in order to be in with a chance for the top NHS job.


Liz Truss having a breakdown?


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You don’t deserve your dole money.


As the biggest brain on the boards, I’m surprised you don’t understand the meaning off the common word ‘if’


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You don’t deserve your dole money.


You may have missed her "if", there. Don't worry, it's a common consequence of a lack of critical thinking abilities.

Or an ingrained belief that anyone who doesn't agree with you must be stupider than you, which is almost certainly a logical impossiblity.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

I don’t buy her BS. She IS on the dole.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Yeah, Boris Becker was a good tennis player.
> 
> Wankers like you.
> 
> Boris is a common name in Eastern Europe so you could have been referring to a king from Bulgaria or someone else. Or, maybe Boris Becker - I do like tennis.


Considering you're on a thread about Boris Johnson, your explanation is weak at best. Especially for a privately educated person like yourself.

2/10 must try harder.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I don’t buy her BS. She IS on the dole.


I know her rather better than you do. And she's not. But hey, let's not let facts get in the way of a good bit of attention seeking, eh?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Why haven't you killed yourself yet?


Is it possible to wank yourself to death?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Considering you're on a thread about Boris Johnson, your explanation is weak at best. Especially for a privately educated person like yourself.
> 
> 2/10 must try harder.


What was the extra 1/10 for?


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I don’t buy her BS.


why would you? You have more than enough of your own


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Considering you're on a thread about Boris Johnson, your explanation is weak at best. Especially for a privately educated person like yourself.
> 
> 2/10 must try harder.


I prefer to refer to him as “Al”, he is my good friend (in my mind).


existentialist said:


> I know her rather better than you do. And she's not. But hey, let's not let facts get in the way of a good bit of attention seeking, eh?


Stop lying.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2021)

Looking forward to this thread in the morning.
Thread 'more invention when banning people pls' https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/more-invention-when-banning-people-pls.353371/


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I don’t buy her BS. She IS on the dole.


Besides weeping after each visit to our wonderful urban, what do you do for a living?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I prefer to refer to him as “Al”, he is my good friend (in my mind).
> 
> Stop lying.


You need to lie. I don't.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I don’t buy her BS. She IS on the dole.


Yeah? How would you know my employment status?


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is it possible to wank yourself to death?


Absolutely - 13 People Who Died From Masturbating

I especially liked ‘Canadian man dies from incredibly complicated underwater self-pleasuring contraption.’


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah? How would you know my employment status?


She "just knows". Like she "just knows" all those evidenced facts about the philandering clown Johnson aren't true. No fact can withstand the power of a firmly-held opinion.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is it possible to wank yourself to death?


I remain hopeful


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

belboid said:


> Absolutely - 13 People Who Died From Masturbating
> 
> I especially liked ‘Canadian man dies from incredibly complicated underwater self-pleasuring contraption.’


None from gratuitious participation in an online forum, though? She could be in with a first...


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Your vocabulary is limited.





Hermione Jack said:


> Censorship tends to be the way lefties like thinks to operate.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> What was the extra 1/10 for?


I was feeling generous to the noob.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is it possible to wank yourself to death?


Go and try, you moron.


krtek a houby said:


> Besides weeping after each visit to our wonderful urban, what do you do for a living?


What I do is of no concern of yours. 


equationgirl said:


> Yeah? How would you know my employment status?


I know your type.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 24, 2021)

Blimey , go out for a couple of hours for my 1st meal out in 15 months and wtf happened here! 🤐
Who's this Jack twat person and why aren't they binned yet ?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

If I were on the dole, so fucking what? It doesn't make me less of a person or less intelligent.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2021)

Ninj


Hermione Jack said:


> Go and try, you moron.
> 
> What I do is of no concern of yours.
> 
> I know your type.


Where are you posting from, ninj?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I know your type.


Ooh! ooh! Me next!

Am I a feckless scrounging dole-bludger, with 14 kids, all by different mums, and a burden on the state, too?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I know your type.


That wisdom cuts both ways. I see you.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Go and try, you moron.
> 
> What I do is of no concern of yours.
> 
> I know your type.


My type? What's that then, o all knowledgeable one?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Blimey , go out for a couple of hours for my 1st meal out in 15 months and wtf happened here! 🤐
> Who's this Jack twat person and why aren't they binned yet ?


We were waiting for you, before we started the bin race.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Go and try, you moron.
> 
> What I do is of no concern of yours.
> 
> I know your type.


You started with great vim though with no great surfeit of quality. Now you're just leaning against the ropes, swinging tired haymakers and failing to connect while your sock slowly congeals 'neath your bed. Perhaps time to retire, no?


----------



## Smangus (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you for your kid consideration. I'm fucking stuffed though so will probably come last.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What else do you want him to do exactly?


Take his own life.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

I hope it's not a bin race, I enjoy this thread  Troll free obviously.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I was feeling generous to the noob.


The floccinaucinihilipilification of you doesn’t have any limits.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What a terrible thing to say.



defending your sock puppet account, eh


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Take his own life.


For a man who struggles to find his own arse with both hands and an atlas, I think you're pitching your expectations too high. Better he gets someone else to do the hard work - it's the pattern he's used to.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

To summarise, I'm a poorly educated ignorant fat cow who is on the dole and living in s hostel. And a bitch.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The floccinaucinihilipilification of you doesn’t have any limits.


A great word from a great turd. You can learn that in comp as well, y'know


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The floccinaucinihilipilification of you doesn’t have any limits.


Ah, this would be your notion of what "intellectual" looks like. Which, to any intellectual, looks like "stupid person using long word inappropriately in order to appear cleverer than they are". But don't stop trying - just don't do it here.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> To summarise, I'm a poorly educated ignorant fat cow who is on the dole and living in s hostel. And a bitch.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Yes, it's not BoZo's fault!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm still surprised MI5 haven't made arrangements to be honest.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

Remember that Tory MP who died wanking in the '90s? 

Just did a search for "tory mp orange turquoise stockings" and he was the first result.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Remember that Tory MP who died wanking in the '90s?
> 
> Just did a search for "tory mp orange turquoise stockings" and he was the first result.


First of many, I imagine. It's only when you put "deceased" in that the number of results becomes depressingly small.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> A great word from a great turd. You can learn that in comp as well, y'know


The boondoggle that you do on here is quite funny. 


existentialist said:


> Ah, this would be your notion of what "intellectual" looks like. Which, to any intellectual, looks like "stupid person using long word inappropriately in order to appear cleverer than they are". But don't stop trying - just don't do it here.


I like to gasconade my vocabulary. If the word caused you to feel discombobulated then that was not my fault.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> For a man who struggles to find his own arse with both hands and an atlas, I think you're pitching your expectations too high. Better he gets someone else to do the hard work - it's the pattern he's used to.


This is a fair point. After all, he failed miserably to do so in April last year.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Remember that Tory MP who died wanking in the '90s?
> 
> Just did a search for "tory mp orange turquoise stockings" and he was the first result.


And the GCHQ chap who was found dead in a holdall.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ah, this would be your notion of what "intellectual" looks like. Which, to any intellectual, looks like "stupid person using long word inappropriately in order to appear cleverer than they are". But don't stop trying - just don't do it here.


The confusion of 'intelligence' with 'intellect'. Masked in word salad.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The boondoggle that you do on here is quite funny.
> 
> I like to gasconade my vocabulary. If the word caused you to feel discombobulated then that was not my fault.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The boondoggle that you do on here is quite funny.
> 
> I like to gasconade my vocabulary. If the word caused you to feel discombobulated then that was not my fault.


Weak. At least make an effort.


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> And the GCHQ chap who was found dead in a holdall.


David Carradine shouldn’t be forgotten.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm leaving it there for tonight. Laters.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I'm leaving it there for tonight. Laters.


Don't forget to say goodbye to Monterey Jack, or whoever. They won't be here in the morning, and you wouldn't want to miss them...


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

All the rich parasites should pay for everyone on the dole to have nice holidays every year. Just until the capitalist system inevitably collapses, then there'll be no more private education, no more billionaires and lots of lovely compost. 🌱


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The floccinaucinihilipilification of you doesn’t have any limits.


As bearla, mais e do thoile


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> To summarise, I'm a poorly educated ignorant fat cow who is on the dole and living in s hostel. And a bitch.
> 
> Did I miss anything?


You forgot to add that you’re quintessentially the stereotype of a leftie in today’s world - a loudmouth who is very vocal about things that she knows very little about when her claims are put under scrutiny. 

Since you’re so full of shit and have nothing to back up your claims apart from hearsay you resort to personal insults. Your emotions get the better of you so you rant and rave and thus lose touch of reality.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

C'mon Hermione Jack, I'm fucking knackered. We'll concede that you only had your arse handed to you by a lot and you can leave with your head held low and all the honour that should be accorded to you


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You forgot to add that you’re quintessentially the stereotype of a leftie in today’s world - a loudmouth who is very vocal about things that she knows very little about when her claims are put under scrutiny.
> 
> Since you’re so full of shit and have nothing to back up your claims apart from hearsay you resort to personal insults. Your emotions get the better of you so you rant and rave and thus lose touch of reality.


Start thinking about your swansong. You don't want to go out on a weak note. Like, for example, the post I've quoted...

ETA: and if you can time the high note so it happens just as the door hits your arse on the way out, so much the better. It adds to the dramatic impact.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> All the rich parasites should pay for everyone on the dole to have nice holidays every year. Just until the capitalist system inevitably collapses, then there'll be no more private education, no more billionaires and lots of lovely compost. 🌱


So it goes in la-la land...


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> defending your sock puppet account, eh


What?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You forgot to add that you’re quintessentially the stereotype of a leftie in today’s world - a loudmouth who is very vocal about things that she knows very little about when her claims are put under scrutiny.
> 
> Since you’re so full of shit and have nothing to back up your claims apart from hearsay you resort to personal insults. Your emotions get the better of you so you rant and rave and thus lose touch of reality.


Lol


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Start thinking about your swansong. You don't want to go out on a weak note. Like, for example, the post I've quoted...
> 
> ETA: and if you can time the high note so it happens just as the door hits your arse on the way out, so much the better. It adds to the dramatic impact.


Stay with me
My love I hope you'll always be
Right here by my side if ever I needed you
Oh my love
In your arms
I feel so safe and so secure
Everyday is such a perfect day to spend
Alone with you
I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year
With the dark
Oh I see so very clearly now
All my fears are drifting by me so slowly now
Fading away
I can say
The night is long but you are here
Close at hand I'm better for the smile you give
And while I live
I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year there will be
I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year 
I will follow you will you follow me
All the days and nights that we know will be
I will stay with you will you stay with me
Just one single tear in each passing year


----------



## Smangus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You forgot to add that you’re quintessentially the stereotype of a leftie in today’s world - a loudmouth who is very vocal about things that she knows very little about when her claims are put under scrutiny.
> 
> Since you’re so full of shit and have nothing to back up your claims apart from hearsay you resort to personal insults. Your emotions get the better of you so you rant and rave and thus lose touch of reality.



Aye you're a right cunt, no mistaking that.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You forgot to add that you’re quintessentially the stereotype of a leftie in today’s world - a loudmouth who is very vocal about things that she knows very little about when her claims are put under scrutiny.
> 
> Since you’re so full of shit and have nothing to back up your claims apart from hearsay you resort to personal insults. Your emotions get the better of you so you rant and rave and thus lose touch of reality.


A loudmouth? Not like someone who barges into a forum and starts deliberately provoking a response and then goes all sesquipedalian in a desperate attempt to regain lost ground when on the back foot? Not that kind of loudmouth, obviously.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Blimey , go out for a couple of hours for my 1st meal out in 15 months and wtf happened here! 🤐
> Who's this Jack twat person and why aren't they binned yet ?


Jack Twat would eat no facts.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Stay with me
> My love I hope you'll always be
> Right here by my side if ever I needed you
> Oh my love
> ...


Originality not being one of your strong points, then.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> What?


Too many lefties on this thread just love to hear their echo chambers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You forgot to add that you’re quintessentially the stereotype of a leftie in today’s world - a loudmouth who is very vocal about things that she knows very little about when her claims are put under scrutiny.
> 
> Since you’re so full of shit and have nothing to back up your claims apart from hearsay you resort to personal insults. Your emotions get the better of you so you rant and rave and thus lose touch of reality.


You've spent the last few hours ranting and insulting posters here.

You do this every time you come back.

And you get the replies you are hoping for.

You seem like a deeply unhappy and unloved individual.

This cannot be going for your mental health.

It's a form of self harming.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Too many lefties on this thread just love to hear their echo chambers.


You're in one. If you paid any attention, you'd know that. Fool.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Too many lefties on this thread just love to hear their echo chambers.


Eugh!


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Aye you're a right cunt, no mistaking that.





bendeus said:


> A loudmouth? Not like someone who barges into a forum and starts deliberately provoking a response and then goes all sesquipedalian in a desperate attempt to regain lost ground when on the back foot? Not that kind of loudmouth, obviously.





existentialist said:


> Originality not being one of your strong points, then.


Lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely
I have nobody for my own
I'm so lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely
Wish I had someone to call on the phone

I'm a soldier, a lonely soldier
Away from home through no wish of my own
That's why I'm lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely
I wish that I could go back home

Letters, never a letter
I get no letters in the mail
I've been forgotten, yeah, forgotten
Oh, how I wonder how is it I failed

Now I'm a soldier, a lonely soldier
Away from home through no wish of my own
That's why I'm lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely
I wish that I could go back home


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> You're in one. If you paid any attention, you'd know that. Fool.




What a legend!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Too many lefties on this thread just love to hear their echo chambers.



Brilliant. 

This thread cannot be topped.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely
> I have nobody for my own
> I'm so lonely, I'm Mr. Lonely
> Wish I had someone to call on the phone
> ...



Tiocfaidh ar la!


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> This thread cannot be topped.


Sounds a bit like a Nick Cave lyric

(the 'echo chambers' bit)


----------



## campanula (Jun 25, 2021)

started off with a sneery superciliousness...but very quickly descended to the gutter. Might have even been something of a debate apart from the weakness of your arguments (he is the PM' FFS), but hey, I guess an evening attempting to defend the indefensible counts as some sort of win. Bye Hermione, if  sub Daily Mail fulminating over 'lefties' counts as some sort of victory in a sad and angry life, you have my sympathy. Maybe try to get outside, enjoy nature, a bit of birdsong perhaps.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Brilliant.
> 
> This thread cannot be topped.


No, but you can top yourself.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Sounds a bit like a Nick Cave lyric



Love a bit of Nick Drake and the Mercy Seats


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

campanula said:


> started off with a sneery superciliousness...but very quickly descended to the gutter. Might have even been something of a debate apart from the weakness of your arguments (he is the PM' FFS), but hey, I guess an evening attempting to defend the indefensible counts as some sort of win. Bye Hermione, if  sub Daily Mail fulminating over 'lefties' counts as some sort of victory in a sad and angry life, you have my sympathy. Maybe try to get outside, enjoy nature, a bit of birdsong perhaps.


Do you eat your own toenails? I heard that it was good for your health.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Do you eat your own toenails? I heard that it was good for your health.


You poor, sad, sod


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

campanula said:


> started off with a sneery superciliousness...but very quickly descended to the gutter. Might have even been something of a debate apart from the weakness of your arguments (he is the PM' FFS), but hey, I guess an evening attempting to defend the indefensible counts as some sort of win. Bye Hermione, if  sub Daily Mail fulminating over 'lefties' counts as some sort of victory in a sad and angry life, you have my sympathy. Maybe try to get outside, enjoy nature, a bit of birdsong perhaps.


This ^^^^


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> No, but you can top yourself.


Poor ninj

Life's not quite turned out the way you hoped it would, has it?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Poor ninj
> 
> Life's not quite turned out the way you hoped it would, has it?


Says the one who told me that I should kill myself and has repeatedly personally abused me over and over again. 

 GFY.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2021)

.


Hermione Jack said:


> Says the one who told me that I should kill myself and has repeatedly personally abused me over and over again.
> 
> GFY.


Says the bellend that abuses himself more.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm thinking... a posh, thick version of Spanner.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Says the one who told me that I should kill myself and has repeatedly personally abused me over and over again.
> 
> GFY.



You've abused yourself on every visit to urban.

The question is, why persist?

You know how this ends.

And yet, you keep coming back for more of the same.

Is the only way you can interact with human beings?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> Says the bellend that abuses himself more.


What?


krtek a houby said:


> You've abused yourself on every visit to urban.
> 
> The question is, why persist?
> 
> ...


You have me mistaken for someone else.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What?
> 
> You have me mistaken for someone else.



Sadly, the truth is that you've mistaken yourself for someone else.

All your miserable, empty, lonely life.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Sadly, the truth is that you've mistaken yourself for someone else.
> 
> All your miserable, empty, lonely life.


You’re a lost cause.

Your life is that “miserable”, “empty” and “lonely” that you are envious of Boris Johnson.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re a lost cause.
> 
> Your life is that “miserable”, “empty” and “lonely” that you are envious of Boris Johnson.


Go to bed you utter, utter loser.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re a lost cause.
> 
> Your life is that “miserable”, “empty” and “lonely” that you are envious of Boris Johnson.


Who's not envious of Boris Johnson? We'd all like to kill tens of thousands of people and get away with it. I've even made a list.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You’re a lost cause.
> 
> Your life is that “miserable”, “empty” and “lonely” that you are envious of Boris Johnson.


Haven't you got work to do?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Go to bed you utter, utter loser.


YOU ARE WEAK!


Raheem said:


> Who's not envious of Boris Johnson? We'd all like to kill tens of thousands of people and get away with it. I've even made a list.


Wow... you need to be more original. Too many copycats on here... just repeat each other’s nonsense.


krtek a houby said:


> Haven't you got work to do?


No.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2021)

.


krtek a houby said:


> Haven't you got work to do?


Those Amazon parcels won't deliver themselves.
Take some water to bed Hermione Jack,  all that cry wanking will have made you awfully dehydrated.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> YOU ARE WEAK!



Oh my fucking sides!      

Is that you, Skeletor?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> YOU ARE WEAK!
> 
> Wow... you need to be more original. Too many copycats on here... just repeat each other’s nonsense.
> 
> No.


Where are you posting from?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> .
> 
> Those Amazon parcels won't deliver themselves.
> Take some water to bed Hermione Jack,  all that cry wanking will have made you awfully dehydrated.


I’m a female, we don’t wank. No wonder you are a left-wing scumbag, you are thick as pig shit.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Oh my fucking sides!
> 
> Is that you, Skeletor?


WHAT????? Stop rambling on, you cunt.


krtek a houby said:


> Where are you posting from?


Fuck off, you creep. I’m from... GFY!


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m a female, we don’t wank. No wonder you are a left-wing scumbag, you are thick as pig shit.


Raising the bar, one fathom at a time.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> WHAT????? Stop rambling on, you cunt.
> 
> Fuck off, you creep. I’m from... GFY!


Does anyone love you, Hermione Jack?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> WHAT????? Stop rambling on, you cunt.
> 
> Fuck off, you creep. I’m from... GFY!



You drone on about originality and yet sound exactly like every single one of your previous failed accounts here.

Sad.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m a female, we don’t wank. No wonder you are a left-wing scumbag, you are thick as pig shit.



Poor aul ninj


----------



## Raheem (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Wow... you need to be more original. Too many copycats on here... just repeat each other’s nonsense.


I'm actually also quite envious of you. How do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## belboid (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I’m a female, we don’t wank.


the bbc (in a piece by a verifiable woman) disagree - How to masturbate - a guide to female masturbation - BBC Three


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Does anyone love you, Hermione Jack?


My husband, you stupid bastard.


krtek a houby said:


> You drone on about originality and yet sound exactly like every single one of your previous failed accounts here.
> 
> Sad.


Die.


Raheem said:


> I'm actually also quite envious of you. How do you come up with this stuff?


GFY.


belboid said:


> the bbc (in a piece by a verifiable woman) disagree - How to masturbate - a guide to female masturbation - BBC Three


You stink of fucking shit.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 25, 2021)

You're not very ladylike, are you, Hermione?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> My husband, you stupid bastard.
> 
> Die.
> 
> ...


Not so original now, are we?

Bet you listen to Mumford and Sons.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Not so original now, are we?
> 
> Bet you listen to Mumford and Sons.


I listen to Madonna Ciccone.

Just like a prayer... I pray for you to die.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> My husband, you stupid bastard.


Nah, nobody loves you, least of all your fictional spouse.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Nah, nobody loves you, least of all your fictional spouse.


Over three decades of marriage says otherwise.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I listen to Madonna Ciccone.
> 
> Just like a prayer... I pray for you to die.


How very Christian of you


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Over three decades of marriage says otherwise.


Three fictional decades of marriage, Pinocchio


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> How very Christian of you


Are you a Muslim or a Sikh?



bendeus said:


> Three fictional decades of marriage, Pinocchio


Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Over three decades of marriage says otherwise.



And that's why he's nobbing me


----------



## Raheem (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And that's why he's nobbing me


Now we know for sure he's fictional.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Are you a Muslim or a Sikh?
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.


Your name is Ron, you're from Bermondsey, you have no friends, your ex wife thinks you're a cunt and you still haven't changed out of those pants you spilled pot noodle on three days ago


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And that's why he's nobbing me


Are you a tank-topped bumboy? How fascinating!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Are you a tank-topped bumboy? How fascinating!



B-b-but I'm a woman, just like you


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Are you a tank-topped bumboy? How fascinating!


HOUSE!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Are you a tank-topped bumboy? How fascinating!


Homophobe as well. You really are a sad, sorry cunt of a human.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Your name is Ron, you're from Bermondsey, you have no friends, your ex wife thinks you're a cunt and you still haven't changed out of those pants you spilled pot noodle on three days ago


GFY.


krtek a houby said:


> B-b-but I'm a woman, just like you


You’re a faggot.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> GFY.
> 
> You’re a faggot.


Very unladylike of you, Ron


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> GFY.
> 
> You’re a faggot.



That's no way to talk to your husband's lover


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Homophobe as well. You really are a sad, sorry cunt of a human.


What did you say Mr. Untermensch?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Very unladylike of you, Ron


No problem Deidre. 



krtek a houby said:


> That's no way to talk to your husband's lover


Gayboy.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What did you say Mr. Untermensch?


Ms untermensch to you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What did you say Mr. Untermensch?



Didn't take long to break you.

Again.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> What did you say Mr. Untermensch?


You're aware that the ubermensch kinda got their arses kicked by a bunch of untermensch, aren't you?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> GFY.
> 
> You’re a [......].


Stop with the disgusting homophobia.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> You're aware that the ubermensch kinda got their arses kicked by a bunch of untermensch, aren't you?



That's private education for ya


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> That's private education for ya


Hermione Jack is Lollapalooza Fox, right?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 25, 2021)

Isn't it funny how people get more right wing as they get older by twelve hours?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ms untermensch to you.


Puff.


krtek a houby said:


> Didn't take long to break you.
> 
> Again.


Puff.


bendeus said:


> You're aware that the ubermensch kinda got their arses kicked by a bunch of untermensch, aren't you?


Oooooooo...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Hermione Jack is Lollapalooza Fox, right?



He wishes


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Stop with the disgusting homophobia.


Fuck off with the disgusting insults.


Raheem said:


> Isn't is funny how people get more right wing as they get older by twelve hours?


You’re full of claptrap.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Puff.
> 
> Puff.
> 
> Oooooooo...


Thanks, Ron/Looza, but you're utterly pathetic. I'm done for the night. Enjoy your sad, pointless life, eh?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Puff.
> 
> Puff.
> 
> Oooooooo...


Those are the sounds your husband makes


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Thanks, Ron/Looza, but you're utterly pathetic. I'm done for the night. Enjoy your sad, pointless life, eh?


Hopefully you don’t wake up again.


krtek a houby said:


> Those are the sounds your husband makes


GFY.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Hopefully you don’t wake up again.
> 
> GFY.


That's his name. Geofy, with one f, Geofy


----------



## elbows (Jun 25, 2021)

Today the government announced that a new variant of the virus had been discovered that was capable of logging into forums and spouting unoriginal shit about echo chambers.

This discovery would not have been made if it were not for our worldbeating genome tracing.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Fuck off with the disgusting insults.


Homophobic, racist, sexist, disablist, "not the best genes" eugenicist, snob - not disgusting insults, they're disgusting things to be. You could avoid that. Plus not mocking people who are already shat on might even make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> Today the government announced that a new variant of the virus had been discovered that was capable of logging into forums and spouting unoriginal shit about echo chambers.
> 
> This discovery would not have been made if it were not for our worldbeating genome tracing.
> 
> View attachment 275176


Zzzzzzzz


Dystopiary said:


> Homophobic, racist, sexist, disablist, "not the best genes" eugenicist, snob - not disgusting insults, they're disgusting things to be. You could avoid that. Plus not mocking people who are already shat on might even make you feel better about yourself.


Die.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Zzzzzzzz
> 
> Die.


Die toten hosen?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Zzzzzzzz
> 
> Die.





Hermione Jack said:


> Zzzzzzzz
> 
> Die.


Well that was disproportionate.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 25, 2021)

I see Team Johnson has sent another one of its finest.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I see Team Johnson has sent another one of its finest.


And Spanner has suddenly popped up on the queen thread...


----------



## Raheem (Jun 25, 2021)

Think Spanner and this one are different nationalities. HJ talks like an American, and I think they Googled to find out whether there was conscription in the UK in Ww2.


----------



## Spanner (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And Spanner has suddenly popped up on the queen thread...





Raheem said:


> Think Spanner and this one are different nationalities. HJ talks like an American, and I think they Googled to find out whether there was conscription in the UK in Ww2.


FWIW, I live in East London/Essex. I have been to America, but not for long enough to be recognised as a native.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Think Spanner and this one are different nationalities. HJ talks like an American, and I think they Googled to find out whether there was conscription in the UK in Ww2.


Dunno, got a U WOT M8 from HJ, could be completely fabricated personality, though. Like the dolt pretending to be black American saying that he knew where we lived.

He's all over the shop, whoever he is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Spanner said:


> FWIW, I live in Essex. I have been to America, but not for long enough to be recognised as a native.



Do you agree with Hermione Jack though?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Do you agree with Hermione Jack though?


About what? I’ve never heard of the guy until 5 minutes ago


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Spanner said:


> About what? I’ve never heard of the guy until 5 minutes ago



You're not married to each other, then?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 25, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> You're not married to each other, then?


No


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> You clearly haven’t actually read the text of the transcript. He didn’t actually advocate for herd immunity. Get your facts right, you are starting to look like a silly little girl.


Homophobic, misogynistic.. take a week off. Now. And don't come back if you're full of the same small minded shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Homophobic, misogynistic.. take a week off. Now. And don't come back if you're full of the same small minded shit.


 Don't forget the Nazism



Hermione Jack said:


> What did you say Mr. Untermensch?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 25, 2021)

Just woken up and catching up on this thread and wow, I was expecting HJ to be banned soon, but that was quite an epic metaphorical swan dive in an empty pool they performed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2021)

I just wonder what on earth an obvious troll/winder-up who posts racist and homophobic Tory bullshit on joining day has to do to get permo'd


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2021)

Fucking hell, what a mess, and only a one week ban?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, what a mess, and only a one week ban?


Gives the bigoted plank some time to swat up on all the empty promises they believe Boris to have delivered on


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Gives the bigoted plank some time to swat up on all the empty promises they believe Boris to have delivered on


They're going to need a MUCH longer ban to come up with anything like a comprehensive list...


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

There was some vile stuff posted on this thread last night. Disgraceful.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I just wonder what on earth an obvious troll/winder-up who posts racist and homophobic Tory bullshit on joining day has to do to get permo'd


Yes I was thinking that, especially when it insulted my  dead parents and my gene pool, which to be fair was nothing compared to the other stuff

editor

Why didnt you perma ban that nasty pice of shit ?

Not having a go at you ed , just found it a bit odd.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There was some vile stuff posted on this thread last night. Disgraceful.


Yeah, sorry about that 😊


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2021)

Well familiar trajectory going on there. The rapid descent into personals is not unfamiliar . The unraveling of the inner fury seems to take less and less time with each incarnation.


----------



## Serene (Jun 25, 2021)

Id just like to make this quick post to remind any Tories that Jacob Rees-Mogg is NOT the Prime Minister. Thank you.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 25, 2021)

It was a wind up merchant surely.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 25, 2021)

editor I too would rather it was a permaban personally, it's just inviting a similar shitstorm to take place a week from now and it's not good for anyone


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

philosophical said:


> It was a wind up merchant surely.


It was potentially a banned returner who does this on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2021)

Flavour said:


> editor I too would rather it was a permaban personally, it's just inviting a similar shitstorm to take place a week from now and it's not good for anyone



Am sure we'll be prepared to give it a warm welcome.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

And what they were doing goes far beyond wind up.

I would like to say thank you to every poster that responded when there was a huge amount of really nasty personal abuse being thrown in my direction. Whilst it was all vile, it was only initially unsettling and quickly became a reflection on them.

Signed, a fat cow


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2021)

sorry if I didn't help with the defence I was just gobsmacked at the whole performance. And yes it deserved a permaban for that alone.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> sorry if I didn't help with the defence I was just gobsmacked at the whole performance. And yes it deserved a permaban for that alone.


That's ok, please don't worry about it. It's been a while since anything that bad has happened on the boards.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2021)

I was trying to not feed the troll. It's not easy mind


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I was trying to not feed the troll. It's not easy mind


Honestly, it's fine! I'm not upset or anything, there was so much being spewed at some points it was like a tsunami of hate.

One thing's for sure, that was not a brand new shiny noob who had never been on urban before.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Honestly, it's fine! I'm not upset or anything, there was so much being spewed at some points it was like a tsunami of hate.
> 
> One thing's for sure, that was not a brand new shiny noob who had never been on urban before.


Agreed


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, what a mess, and only a one week ban?


I wish people wouldn't do this. I haven't always got the time to go through the posting history of someone who has been creating reported posts, but I saw enough to kick them off promptly for a week. And I did that around 2am which I think is pretty good late night service.

And I did that because whenever I've dished out a permaban at the same kind of speed in the past, I'll get people complaining that I was too harsh.

And whatever criticism you may have of the modding - justified or not - it should always go into the Feedback Forum rather than disrupting the thread where it started. I've switched it to a permaban now.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 25, 2021)

EG it is a shame that you became affected by such nastiness.
For a while whoever touched a nerve and got the reaction that thrilled them.
I suspect the poster has been here before, but if banned isn’t it the IP address that is prevented from posting?
I don’t see how that allows somebody to return in a different guise.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2021)

editor said:


> I wish people wouldn't do this. I haven't always got the time to go through the posting history of someone who has been creating reported posts, but I saw enough to kick them off promptly for a week. And I did that because whenever I've dished out a permaban at the same kind of speed in the past, I'll get people complaining that I was too harsh.
> 
> And whatever criticism you may have of the modding - justified or not - it should always go into the Feedback Forum rather than disrupting the thread where it started. I've switched it to a permaban now.


Good decision.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I was trying to not feed the troll. It's not easy mind


I mostly stuck to  responses to their posts, but temptation got the better of me in the end...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2021)

Now time to cunt off those other 2 wankers that are polluting at the moment...what are they Spanner & Loose nuts or summat unfunny.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

editor said:


> I wish people wouldn't do this. I haven't always got the time to go through the posting history of someone who has been creating reported posts, but I saw enough to kick them off promptly for a week. And I did that around 2am which I think is pretty good late night service.
> 
> And I did that because whenever I've dished out a permaban at the same kind of speed in the past, I'll get people complaining that I was too harsh.
> 
> And whatever criticism you may have of the modding - justified or not - it should always go into the Feedback Forum rather than disrupting the thread where it started. I've switched it to a permaban now.


Thank you for doing that Ed, I honestly didn't think it would be dealt with until today so the latenight service is much appreciated.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

It's ok, they're banned now. That's all that matters. So long as people can see that that sort of behaviour isn't tolerated that's the main thing.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

We were all right though, that WAS their last evening on urban


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> We were all right though, that WAS their last evening on urban


sometimes , I really do like being right (it doesn't happen that often..)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2021)

anyway Alexander is still a twat , so onwards with the thread


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> anyway Alexander is still a twat , so onwards with the thread


And so, it would appear, are some of his supporters . Who'dathunkit?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

I am shocked I tell you existentialist, shocked.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 25, 2021)

Maybe all new posters should be placed in an Urban 2 week isolation thread .....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 25, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I suspect the poster has been here before, but if banned isn’t it the IP address that is prevented from posting?
> I don’t see how that allows somebody to return in a different guise.



With some internet providers, you get a different IP address each time you connect.  I've been barred from Urban (by IP address) once, and also once or twice had something come up on Wikipedia to say I've edited something (I never have)

And I think if you know what you're doing, it's possible to disguise / hide your IP address.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> With some internet providers, you get a different IP address each time you connect.  I've been barred from Urban (by IP address) once, and also once or twice had something come up on Wikipedia to say I've edited something (I never have)
> 
> And I think if you know what you're doing, it's possible to disguise / hide your IP address.


probably using a VPN


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 25, 2021)

Most ISPs dynamically assign IP addresses so you would get a new IP address every few days.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 25, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> With some internet providers, you get a different IP address each time you connect.  I've been barred from Urban (by IP address) once, and also once or twice had something come up on Wikipedia to say I've edited something (I never have)
> 
> And I think if you know what you're doing, it's possible to disguise / hide your IP address.


There's no substitute for eyeballing the poster and making a decision on that basis. I'm pretty sure that a few dozen Urbanites were looking at that one and thinking "yep, this one's a cast iron wrong'un". Maybe Urban needs some junior mods, whose powers are restricted to short bans of people on very specific terms (eg egregious behaviour like last night)?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 25, 2021)

What a shame dear old Hermione got banned. Good job again mods.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2021)

Someone just needs to go down to the core and get the bellend shield back up again. Our defences have been penetrated.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 25, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Someone just needs to go down to the core and get the bellend shield back up again. Our defences have been penetrated.


Well, I think you should go, I am knackered after fending off that attack last night.

Thanks


----------



## campanula (Jun 25, 2021)

I did a report for the first ever time. Glad to see a permanent banning


----------



## maomao (Jun 25, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Most ISPs dynamically assign IP addresses so you would get a new IP address every few days.



Only if you restart your router and even then it doesn't always change.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 25, 2021)

Hermione - Homophobia, misogyny, twattery etc

Good description


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 25, 2021)

maomao said:


> Only if you restart your router and even then it doesn't always change.


I use Zen as my ISP and I have a fixed IP, so it I get banned, I'm a bit fucked  😝 
Apart from a VPN, but having a fixed IP Address allows me to set up a VPN back to my home network.

Anyway ABdP Johnson. What a monster twat.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2021)

“Considers the matter closed”

What arrogant fucking entitled cunts. It’s ”closed”, nobody gets to be held to account. Rules are for little people.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2021)

Is it at all telling that it was the Sun wot broke the story? Irrespective of their opinion on Hancock, they would've known it would put pressure on Johnson to break with precedent and sack him. Are they turning on him (Johnson) at all?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 25, 2021)

maybe, to avoid a repeat of yesterday, this thread needs a note explaining that "thread for a monster twat" refers to that twat johnson.

it is not a thread here waiting for another monster twat to turn up...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 25, 2021)

stavros said:


> Is it at all telling that it was the Sun wot broke the story? Irrespective of their opinion on Hancock, they would've known it would put pressure on Johnson to break with precedent and sack him. Are they turning on him (Johnson) at all?


Gove has always been Murdoch’s man, so no special loyalty to Johnson other than backing him for getting the scum into power.

Think Hancock will be thrown under the bus for Covid, just so others don’t get to take any damage. The fucking mug won’t even know they’re conspiring to do this.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 28, 2021)

According to the the Justice Secretary, Johnson doesn't need to abide by standards basically because he's a ledge.









						Javid says ‘no reason to go beyond 19 July’ for lifting England lockdown measures – as it happened
					

Latest updates: New health secretary confirms plan to go ahead with lockdown easing; UK reports most new cases since end of January




					www.theguardian.com
				




This was a grilling be Nick Robinson, so maybe even the Fourth Estate has some expectations of government probity.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 28, 2021)

WHEN WILL THE AGONY BE OVER?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 28, 2021)

So now muddled up Alexander Johnson says he sacked Tony Hancock after first saying the mattter is closed. His mind is scrambled like an RAF fighter in the Battle of Brtiain as he collapses.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 28, 2021)

Argonia said:


> WHEN WILL THE AGONY BE OVER?


I'm at the "just endure" stage. It seems endless, though, like all things, this too must come to an end eventually.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm at the "just endure" stage. It seems endless, though, like all things, this too must come to an end eventually.


The historians will see the Matthew Hancock fall as significant. But this collapse of the Titanic is far, far, far too slow.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 28, 2021)

Dominic Cummings claims Boris Johnson only let Hancock go after ‘89 texts an hour’ from wife Carrie Johnson
					

Former adviser makes comments as prime minister claims he sacked health secretary for breaking Covid rules




					www.independent.co.uk
				




 or  I just dont know any more


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2021)

Has he hacked Johnson's phone?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Has he hacked Johnson's phone?


That would take a measure of competence I struggle to associate with Hancock.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That would take a measure of competence I struggle to associate with Hancock.


I meant Cummings but your point stands


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Has he hacked Johnson's phone?


It was because he was in the room, he was also in the room with Carrie, the genius that he is...


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 28, 2021)

Johnson reckons now that he sacked Mancock.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 28, 2021)

Boris Johnson Lying don't say it is so

did he not recently promise to be faithful to Carrie


----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2021)

I had a quick look at the latest JohnsonOut hashtag and got this.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 28, 2021)

COME ON COLLAPSE FASTER

We have climate change and peak oil to sort out

We need a Manhattan Conference of scientists on the case and Queen Elizabeth II and her lackeys the Tories are possibly leading to the extinction of the human species









						Manhattan Project
					

The Manhattan Project was the code name for the American-led effort to develop a functional atomic weapon during World War II. The controversial creation and




					www.history.com


----------



## Argonia (Jun 29, 2021)

Just feel this important thread is slipping a bit down in the competitive running order of the UK politics forum and could slip into page 2 so I'm bumping to keep the heat on Alexander Boris.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 29, 2021)

Thought Boris didn't believe in gesture politics?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 29, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Thought Boris didn't believe in gesture politics?


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Thought Boris didn't believe in gesture politics?




I wonder who the guests were, and if there were any "bum boys" amongst them.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I wonder who the guests were, and if there were any "bum boys" amongst them.


Maybe there were some black homosexuals there who were 'piccannines' with 'watermelon smiles'. Or some Muslim 'bank robbers' and 'letterboxes'


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 30, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I wonder who the guests were, and if there were any "bum boys" amongst them.



They were probably told to use the tradesmen's entrance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Thought Boris didn't believe in gesture politics?



Don't know why not, he's been sticking two fingers up at all of us for years


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I wonder who the guests were, and if there were any "bum boys" amongst them.


I am not a 'bum boy' but have no problem with my friends who are but I once had a nice tank top and wonder why Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson had such an issue with them and prefers wearing his terribly boring suits and ties like all the rest of those tyrants in the awful House of Commons.











						Covid: MP told to 'dress properly' for House of Commons debate
					

Jonathan Gullis was barred from speaking in the House of Commons until he had put on a jacket.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't know why not, he's been sticking two fingers up at all of us for years


 
Not to mention the relentless shafting of the people


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Not to mention the relentless shafting of the people


----------



## philosophical (Jun 30, 2021)

He says tank top bum boys.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

philosophical said:


> He says tank top bum boys.


Sherman or Panzer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Sherman or Panzer?




t-34


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 276102
> t-34












						Battle of Kursk - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Result: Soviets regain territory along a 2,000 km (1,200 mi) wide front after the battle[


----------



## MrSki (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 276102
> t-34



Have they ever recreated that test drive from Kharkov to Finland and back?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

agricola said:


> Have they ever recreated that test drive from Kharkov to Finland and back?


I hear that Finland have basically cracked homelessness through wise policies. Here we have about 200,000 core homeless according to Crisis.









						Finland ends homelessness and provides shelter for all in need - scoop.me
					

In Finland, the number of homeless people has fallen sharply. Why? The country applies the "Housing First" concept agains homelessness.




					scoop.me
				








__





						Finlandization - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I hear that Finland have basically cracked homelessness through wise policies. Here we have about 200,000 core homeless according to Crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes but the T-34 was never tested by driving to Penge, then back to Kharkov

I bet it would have made it there, mind


----------



## Argonia (Jun 30, 2021)

agricola said:


> yes but the T-34 was never tested by driving to Penge, then back to Kharkov
> 
> I bet it would have made it there, mind


'Penge' is Danish for money


----------



## Argonia (Jul 1, 2021)

bump


----------



## elbows (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 1, 2021)

That Nissan deal was announced about a month ago, but had to be reannounced today to coincide with the by-election and demonstrate ‘levelling up’ was going on. Pointless stunts when there’s a war on.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 2, 2021)

Z


----------



## Argonia (Jul 2, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Z


----------



## Petcha (Jul 2, 2021)

Joint press conference on now. Is Boris fluent in German? Doesn't appear to be using an interpreter.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 2, 2021)

Oh dear, he just mentioned the war.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 2, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Oh dear, he just mentioned the war.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 2, 2021)

'The pandemic is the biggest European crisis since the second world war' or words to that effect.

Which is true. But I'm not sure Merkel will have enjoyed that.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 276463


That's more like it. My mum had a Lord Kitchener tea recepticle from the 1960s and I always had a go at her for being an imperialist.









						tea caddy, with portraits of Lord Kitchener and Sir John French
					






					www.iwm.org.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2021)

Argonia said:


>




For young folk, these kind of 70s references to WW2 must be like how we felt when parents and elders referenced references to bygone days.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 3, 2021)

bump


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 276732


NICE??????????????????????????????????????????????????? As nice as Vlad the Impaler!


----------



## Smangus (Jul 4, 2021)

I think cowardly is a better word here.


----------



## andysays (Jul 4, 2021)

Smangus said:


> I think cowardly is a better word here.


Considering the circumstances, I certainly don't struggle to believe that Johnson could feel significant amounts of empathy (as distinct from compassion) for his now former Health Secretary, given that he's found himself in a similar situation a number of times.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 276732


Boris might be too nice, Alexander not so much.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2021)

andysays said:


> Considering the circumstances, I certainly don't struggle to believe that Johnson could feel significant amounts of empathy (as distinct from compassion) for his now former Health Secretary, given that he's found himself in a similar situation a number of times.


He doesn't do empathy


----------



## agricola (Jul 4, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He doesn't do empathy



unless its Empathy, from Chelsea


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2021)

agricola said:


> unless its Empathy, from Chelsea


If it's a Chelsea he's interested in


----------



## Argonia (Jul 4, 2021)

agricola said:


> unless its Empathy, from Chelsea


Chelsea Handler on empathy:









						Chelsea Handler speaks about empathy | Montclair Local News
					






					www.montclairlocal.news


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 4, 2021)

Johnson to announce controversial plans for greater NHS control​
Johnson to announce controversial plans for greater NHS control 

The prime minister has told the new health secretary, Sajid Javid, to put the long-awaited health and care bill before parliament despite Javid’s own misgivings and concerns among hospital bosses and doctors’ leaders. 

Javid is expected to lay the bill before parliament on Tuesday after the prime minister overruled his plea to delay its introduction until the autumn. Johnson has told Matt Hancock’s successor to press ahead with the legislation despite Javid’s concern that it will prove “controversial” and involves “significant areas of contention” which have yet to be resolved.

The health secretary’s new powers would enable him to abolish NHS arm’s-length bodies and intervene much earlier in deciding if an A&E or maternity unit deemed unsafe, over staffing problems for example, had to shut.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 4, 2021)

Tory MPs are concerned that it might be controversial, or a gift to Labour, not because it's a terrible idea.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2021)

The Cost of Boris Johnson
					

Boris Johnson's lies are tearing our country apart. Stop letting him get away with it.




					costofjohnson.com
				




Useful reference site ^


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Boris = Boris Johnson.
> 
> You're incredibly educated, remember? How come you didn't figure that out?


Ever noticed how those who claim or insinuate that they're "incredibly educated", are usually not?
I know people who ARE educated to a high level, including fuck off dwyer. Something they share, is that they DON'T need to boast about how educated they are.
"Hermione" is thicker than badly-made Birds custard.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ever noticed how those who claim or insinuate that they're "incredibly educated", are usually not?
> I know people who ARE educated to a high level, including fuck off dwyer. Something they share, is that they DON'T need to boast about how educated they are.
> "Hermione" is thicker than badly-made Birds custard.


You get quite an education at Eton. I should know because my headmaster Tim Young was at Eton and had taught David Cameron. I clashed with Young all the time and ran a petition to play football in games instead of rugby which he ignored. But the problem is that with your education at Eton you get taught to lord it over people and govern them appallingly and it only produces a few people like George Orwell who use their education to fight for the vulnerable and the oppressed.


Robert Walpole, first Prime Minister of Great Britain
William Pitt the Elder
William Ewart Gladstone
Robert Gascoyne-Cecil, 3rd Marquess of Salisbury
Arthur James Balfour
Anthony Eden
Harold Macmillan, 1st Earl of Stockton
Alec Douglas-Home
David Cameron, former Prime Minister of the United Kingdom
Boris Johnson, current Prime Minister
Abhisit Vejjajiva, former Prime Minister of Thailand
Robert Cecil, recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize
Arthur Wellesley, 1st Duke of Wellington
Eton has produced twenty British Prime Ministers. Eleven of them are shown above.









						Eton College - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> This is the point at which the thread has degenerated to the stage where it can only be improved by ViolentPanda arriving to deliver his own brand of witheringly profane blitzkrieg disdain. I do wish he'd keep later hours...



My apologies. I've been undergoing tumour-reduction therapy (steroid-based), & it has affected my ability to think straight for longer than a few minutes at a time.

Seems like I missed a right fucking arsehole!


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> My apologies. I've been undergoing tumour-reduction therapy (steroid-based), & it has affected my ability to think straight for longer than a few minutes at a time.
> 
> Seems like I missed a right fucking arsehole!


Hope you're OK ViolentPanda


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> You get quite an education at Eton. I should know because my headmaster Tim Young was at Eton and had taught David Cameron. I clashed with Young all the time and ran a petition to play football in games instead of rugby which he ignored. But the problem is that with your education at Eton you get taught to lord it over people and govern them appallingly and it only produces a few people like George Orwell who use their education to fight for the vulnerable and the oppressed.
> 
> 
> Robert Walpole, first Prime Minister of Great Britain
> ...



Eden shat the bed as badly with Suez, as Johnson has done with Covid.
Eton seems to err toward producing cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Eden shat the bed as badly with Suez, as Johnson has done with Covid.
> Eton seems to err toward producing cunts.


when somewhere's produced as many cunts as eton has, they seem to be doing it deliberately rather than in error


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> My apologies. I've been undergoing tumour-reduction therapy (steroid-based), & it has affected my ability to think straight for longer than a few minutes at a time.
> 
> Seems like I missed a right fucking arsehole!


You did, but we missed you more. Take care of you X X


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> My apologies. I've been undergoing tumour-reduction therapy (steroid-based), & it has affected my ability to think straight for longer than a few minutes at a time.
> 
> Seems like I missed a right fucking arsehole!


there's always a blink and you missed them arsehole here

all best wishes!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Hope you're OK ViolentPanda


I feel like shit, but as the tumour is (hopefully WAS!) benign, they wanted to try reducing it (possibly eliminating it) with steroids, rather than surgery. Going from the last scan, it had reduced from 53mm diameter, to 13mm, so hopefully this last fortnight (extra-high dosage) will have got rid of it without needing keyhole surgery - the consultant said "keyhole is no more painful than a liver biopsy". He looked a bit nonplussed when I said "I've had liver biopsies. They hurt!!!".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Again, what is "lefties"?



Anyone these goat cocks don't like, pretty much.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Eden shat the bed as badly with Suez, as Johnson has done with Covid.
> Eton seems to err toward producing cunts.


I note that Alexander Boris was elected President of the Oxford Union in 1986. When I was drunk and depressed at Oxford I gave the place a wide berth as it was a hotbed of fuckjobs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

elbows said:


> OK maybe it isnt Andrew Neil, maybe someone told Dido Harding that her cv needed to include 'was a shit troll on u75' in order to be in with a chance for the top NHS job.



She's already done the "I'm one of the biggest cunts in the world" job. She worked for McKinsey.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> I feel like shit, but as the tumour is (hopefully WAS!) benign, they wanted to try reducing it (possibly eliminating it) with steroids, rather than surgery. Going from the last scan, it had reduced from 53mm diameter, to 13mm, so hopefully this last fortnight (extra-high dosage) will have got rid of it without needing keyhole surgery - the consultant said "keyhole is no more painful than a liver biopsy". He looked a bit nonplussed when I said "I've had liver biopsies. They hurt!!!".


All the best, ViolentPanda. Fingers crossed the drugs have worked. x


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> She's already done the "I'm one of the biggest cunts in the world" job. She worked for McKinsey.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2021)

The concept of education, or being educated is difficult.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I note that Alexander Boris was elected President of the Oxford Union in 1986. When I was drunk and depressed at Oxford I gave the place a wide berth as it was a hotbed of fuckjobs.



It's since passed into Oxford lore that Johnson campaigned like fuck for that - unlike many of his predecessors - utilising bribes & kisses from pretty female students. Typical upper-middle class heterosexual behaviour, that!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

bendeus said:


> View attachment 275171



I see myself more as The Incredible Hulk. 

HULK SMASH!!!!


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's since passed into Oxford lore that Johnson campaigned like fuck for that - unlike many of his predecessors - utilising bribes & kisses from pretty female students. Typical upper-middle class heterosexual behaviour, that!


I remember the very worst people at college campaigning in the entrance to the college and I gave them short shrift and carried on with my business.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's since passed into Oxford lore that Johnson campaigned like fuck for that - unlike many of his predecessors - utilising bribes & kisses from pretty female students. Typical upper-middle class heterosexual behaviour, that!


Probably less of the middle, just upper I'd say!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Remember that Tory MP who died wanking in the '90s?
> 
> Just did a search for "tory mp orange turquoise stockings" and he was the first result.



Stephen Milligan. Auto-erotic asphyxiation. The first resort of jaded Tory deviants.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> I'm thinking... a posh, thick version of Spanner.



Nah, if it's Ninjaboy, he's not posh, he's a sad middle class tosser who I've promised to kill if he ever comes within punching range. He thought it'd be fun to make jokes about my wife, a couple of weeks after she died.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Die toten hosen?



Fucking awful band. Classic name, though!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Maybe all new posters should be placed in an Urban 2 week isolation thread .....



Ya fuckin' liberal! 

Waterboarding & electric shocks to the genitals for a fortnight, as a MINIMUM!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fucking awful band. Classic name, though!


yeh all their creativity went into that rather than their songs


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh all their creativity went into that rather than their songs



Having listened to some other Germano-punk of the period, they could definitely have used a bit more work in the studio!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

Anyway ViolentPanda it's not like ninj won't pop up on the site again at some point.  Their insults were really poor and I think the worst thing they called me was a fat cow who lived in a hostel and who was on the dole, and a bitch. I yearned for creativity


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 5, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Anyway ViolentPanda it's not like ninj won't pop up on the site again at some point.  Their insults were really poor and I think the worst thing they called me was a fat cow who lived in a hostel and who was on the dole, and a bitch. I yearned for creativity



I yearn for creativity too. It's like they don't even try, nowadays!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> I yearn for creativity too. It's like they don't even try, nowadays!


I know, right? Not even a cuntbubble or a slackweasel amongst the vitriol of mediocrity.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I know, right? Not even a cuntbubble or a slackweasel amongst the vitriol of mediocrity.


it's more the midden of mediocrity


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> it's more the midden of mediocrity


I think middens would be insulted. The merkin of mediocrity perhaps?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The concept of education, or being educated is difficult.


Why difficult, philosophical ?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

Education doesn't have to be formal though, I have learnt so much from urban over the years, from lots of knowledgeable posters. Stuff I could never have learnt at uni.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

I was lucky that I got sent by my mum to a Montessori school as my first school. They allowed me to play to my heart's content without interrupting me with silly commandments as a way of learning how to concentrate.









						Montessori education - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2021)

Different people learn in different ways. I'm fortunate that I learn through reading, because had I needed another way of getting the information from teachers, I think I would have been screwed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Different people learn in different ways. I'm fortunate that I learn through reading, because had I needed another way of getting the information from teachers, I think I would have been screwed.


yeh but how does the prime minister learn (sorry to turn us briefly back on topic)? not from his mistakes, obviously.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I was lucky that I got sent by my mum to a Montessori school as my first school. They allowed me to play to my heart's content without interrupting me with silly commandments as a way of learning how to concentrate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was lucky i ended up working where i do where they allow me to play to my heart's content as long as i don't make it obvious.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

There is a school out there in this appallingly governed country where pupils are told they have to 'always smile', If I was there I would wear a frown like Andy Murray.









						Parents slam school rules to 'always smile' and ask permission to pick up pens
					

Natalie Teece, the newly-appointed headteacher at John Ferneley College in Melton Mowbray, Leicestershire, has drafted the guidelines pupils will need to follow ahead of the school reopening in September




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i was lucky i ended up working where i do where they allow me to play to my heart's content as long as i don't make it obvious.


Good news. I had a great job at the London Ambulance Service a while back surrounded by heroic paramedics where I had about half an hour of work to do per day and spent the rest of the time reading left wing pamphlets.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Good news. I had a great job at the London Ambulance Service a while back surrounded by heroic paramedics where I had about half an hour of work to do per day and spent the rest of the time reading left wing pamphlets.


i should start spending my time writing left wing pamphlets


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> There is a school out there in this appallingly governed country where pupils are told they have to 'always smile', If I was there I would wear a frown like Andy Murray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't natalie teece say something like without rules schools would be like the lord of the rings?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but how does the prime minister learn (sorry to turn us briefly back on topic)? not from his mistakes, obviously.


I heard from a reasonably reliable source (civil servant) last week that he hasn't even read the withdrawal agreement. So I'm assuming reading doesn't feature heavily in his learning skills...


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> didn't natalie teece say something like without rules schools would be like the lord of the rings?


Just tried following her at Twitter to challenge her on why I can't look utterly fucking miserable and spend my whole time looking out of the window at school but her twitter listed at Google doesn't seem to exist

@natteece


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Just tried following her at Twitter to challenge her on why I can't look utterly fucking miserable and spend my whole time looking out of the window at school but her twitter listed at Google doesn't seem to exist


the account's been deleted


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Education doesn't have to be formal though, I have learnt so much from urban over the years, from lots of knowledgeable posters. Stuff I could never have learnt at uni.



Urban University


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the account's been deleted


Like Wolf









						Covid: Twitter suspends Naomi Wolf after tweeting anti-vaccine misinformation
					

The American author tweeted a wide-range of unfounded theories about vaccines.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Urban University


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 277001


Even better than the wonderful Open University inspired by Michael Young under Harold Wilson


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i should start spending my time writing left wing pamphlets


Write 'em, I'll read 'em


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Even better than the wonderful Open University inspired by Michael Young under Harold Wilson


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2021)

Cumming reviewing Johnsons personality again.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Alexander Boris Zippy has been thinking only of himself again and ruining eveybody else's garden bridges.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Why difficult, philosophical ?


Gosh.
Not exactly an easy question, especially if you contemplate a comparison between education and schooling.
Perhaps I could start by posing the question that asks if a decently competent pianist has been ‘educated’ to learn the piano, or is it something else that has gone on?
Additionally if someone has loads of what is traditionally called knowledge, but has no interpersonal skill could they be said to be educated?
Once you delve into this kind of stuff it becomes even more complicated.
I personally don’t feel comfortable in describing somebody as ‘educated’.
Certainly not Boris Johnson if only because of his problems with truth.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> You get quite an education at Eton. I should know because my headmaster Tim Young was at Eton and had taught David Cameron. I clashed with Young all the time and ran a petition to play football in games instead of rugby which he ignored. But the problem is that with your education at Eton you get taught to lord it over people and govern them appallingly and it only produces a few people like George Orwell who use their education to fight for the vulnerable and the oppressed.
> 
> 
> Robert Walpole, first Prime Minister of Great Britain
> ...


With twenty Prime Ministers coming from Eton it could be named an Etonocracy. I think Nick Cohen wrote a book about it but I haven't read it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2021)

Thread


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Cummings is knifing Julius Caesar Alexander Boris in the back almost as hard as Peter Stefanovic.

@PeterStefanovi2


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Cummings is knifing Julius Caesar Alexander Boris in the back almost as hard as Peter Stefanovic.
> 
> @PeterStefanovi2


such a pity that it's really difficult to get knives into the chamber of the house of commons now, or boris johnson would have had his kenneth williams moment by now


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> such a pity that it's really difficult to get knives into the chamber of the house of commons now, or boris johnson would have had his kenneth williams moment by now


When I did my protest in an economics select committee waving around Tolstoy's War and Peace and causing a rumpus I don't think they searched me at all! The parliamentary police were surprisingly civil to me when they had hauled me out of the room


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> When I did my protest in an economics select committee waving around Tolstoy's War and Peace and causing a rumpus I don't think they searched me at all!


for the future pls note you'll be taken more seriously by the economics select committee if you wave round eg marx's capital or keynes' general theory of employment, interest and money rather than a fat novel


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> for the future pls note you'll be taken more seriously by the economics select committee if you wave round eg marx's capital or keynes' general theory of employment, interest and money rather than a fat novel


Next time I go in I will wave Kapital in German in front of Rachel Reeves' face


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Next time I go in I will wave Kapital in German in front of Rachel Reeves' face


i've always thought that books are much underused as murder weapons

not a big fat one. but some of the 2-300 page books carry quite a weight and well wielded could do some serious harm.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2021)

I hate Johnson and Cummings, who helped him get where he is today, fucking us over.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> I hate Johnson and Cummings, who helped him get where he is today, fucking us over.


even if they weren't fucking us over i'd still hate them


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> I hate Johnson and Cummings, who helped him get where he is today, fucking us over.


The Barnard Castle visitor is doing a sterling job of fucking Alexander Boris up right royally


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The Barnard Castle visitor is doing a sterling job of fucking Alexander Boris up right royally


Abolutely, but I still hate him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The Barnard Castle visitor is doing a sterling job of fucking Alexander Boris up right royally


tbh i'd rather he did it with a pool cue or other improvised bludgeon


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i'd rather he did it with a pool cue or other improvised bludgeon


My money is on Reverend Green. Never did trust the dear old Church of England.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> didn't natalie teece say something like without rules schools would be like the lord of the rings?


I assume she got her 'Lords of' confused..


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 277001


There better be a decent bar. At St Anne's Oxford we had subsidised pints in plastic containers, music nights, a pool table and a Puzzle Bobble machine which I never played because I was saving my meagre collection of 50ps for my heater in my freezing room.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2021)

When is the lowlife cunt blithering about freedoms?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> When is the lowlife cunt blithering about freedoms?


An hour ago.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2021)

think you missed it badgers


just think in you head freedom blah blah blah freedom piffle

get back to work you lazy scum


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2021)

Can't watch any of it anymore.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Can't watch any of it anymore.


I get Daily Fail popups I don't know how to turn off and I close them down faster than a punk rocker pogo-ing to the Sex Pistols loaded up on amphetatmine sulphate


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2021)

I have found this useful 









						Daily Mail Blocker
					

Blocks dailymail.co.uk links, because you don't need that rubbish in your life.




					chrome.google.com


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I have found this useful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but I'll keep it as it is actually quite useful - it provides me with updates on Alexander Boris and what luxury clothes Kate Middleton is wearing that day. And it tells me other important but depressing news about the latest knife or machete murder or paedophile attack or the 176,000 people who go missing every year like poor Sarah Everard.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> think you missed it badgers
> 
> 
> just think in you head freedom blah blah blah freedom piffle
> ...


Apparently they will only put in restrictions again if , ' blah, god err forbid a nasty new bug comes along'. Yeh Johnson, cos the old one has fucked off or been redefined as fucking flu.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Spanish flu (which I think killed 20 million) took 4 years to burn out


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I get Daily Fail popups I don't know how to turn off and I close them down faster than a punk rocker pogo-ing to the Sex Pistols loaded up on amphetatmine sulphate



so you allowed push notificaiton from the fail
are you own chrome?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so you allowed push notificaiton from the fail
> are you own chrome?


Yes on Chrome but I'm keeping the Fail. It just told me that Katie Price has had more cosmetic surgery in Turkey and is looking dystopian and there has been yet another knife murder in the epidemic of t in Woolwich, East London


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2021)

she's been looking dystopian for years
not sure if you can blame the turkish doctors


----------



## Argonia (Jul 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> she's been looking dystopian for years
> not sure if you can blame the turkish doctors


Poor Katie. Think her books were all ghostwritten but have never tempted me in. I was quite intrigued to see her stand as an independent in Stretford and Urmstron in 2001 - I have no idea what ticket she was standing on.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Spanish flu (which I think killed 20 million) took 4 years to burn out


And it originated in the US


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I get Daily Fail popups I don't know how to turn off and I close them down faster than a punk rocker pogo-ing to the Sex Pistols loaded up on amphetatmine sulphate



For our younger posters, the Sex Pistols were a moderately successful band nearly 50 years ago who Boris Johnson would have had the flag shaggers after, if he was PM then.

Maybe he's always been PM. Just with different faces on.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 6, 2021)

He's good at buttering people up, to whose benefit though is usually his own calculating, cunning ambition. He uses people expertly. It matters whether they are good people because they set the rules, take the decisions and in fact have little accountability. They direct our lives more and more. A lot of them aren't useful in any real important sense. It's acceptance of an irrational ruling class oppression whilst appealing to human qualities and populism. Time is running out and the system is running out of steam.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> For our younger posters, the Sex Pistols were a moderately successful band nearly 50 years ago who Boris Johnson would have had the flag shaggers after, if he was PM then.
> 
> Maybe he's always been PM. Just with different faces on.


What younger posters krtek a houby ? We're all about the age of Chelsea Pensioners now!


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

Why are they calling the end of lockdown the Big Bang? Has Alexander Boris ever read a single word of a science book? Or is he so dutifully reading his Michael Gove King James Bible that he thinks like Edwin Poots that the world is 4000 years old?









						Freedom day: Boris Johnson confirms big bang shedding of Covid restrictions for 19 July
					

Johnson has confirmed there will be a mass shedding of Covid restrictions, with mass events to return without social distancing from 19 July.




					www.cityam.com


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

I understand (even if I may not agree with) the reasoning behind ending restrictions so as to open up businesses again, but what puzzles me is the ending of mandatory mask wearing in public places, like crowded buses and trains.
 Couldn’t restrictions on restaurants, pubs, museums, galleries etc have been lifted but masks kept mandatory (not that everyone is complying now anyway)?

We know Johnson is weak and a people-pleaser, but as far as I can tell, this ending of mask regulations is only in response to lockdown-sceptic Tory extremist back-benchers and conspiraloons. Why is he kowtowing to them? Is it because the Daily Mail has gone ‘sceptic’? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I understand (even if I may not agree with) the reasoning behind ending restrictions so as to open up businesses again, but what puzzles me is the ending of mandatory mask wearing in public places, like crowded buses and trains.
> Couldn’t both have been done?
> 
> We know Johnson is weak and a people-pleaser, but as far as I can tell, this ending of mask regulations is only in response to lockdown-sceptic Tory extremist back-benchers and conspiraloons. Why is he kowtowing to them? Is it because the Daily Mail has gone ‘sceptic’? Or am I missing something?


Weak is an understatement.

*Queenie:* “I may have the body of a weak and feeble woman, but I have the heart and stomach of a concrete elephant.”





__





						35 of Blackadder's most cunning quotes and one-liners
					

Blackadder celebrates its 35th anniversary next week. Ahead of the occasion, we pay tribute to its array of memorable quips, insults and one-liners.




					inews.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I understand (even if I may not agree with) the reasoning behind ending restrictions so as to open up businesses again, but what puzzles me is the ending of mandatory mask wearing in public places, like crowded buses and trains.
> Couldn’t restrictions on restaurants, pubs, museums, galleries etc have been lifted but masks kept mandatory (not that everyone is complying now anyway)?
> 
> We know Johnson is weak and a people-pleaser, but as far as I can tell, this ending of mask regulations is only in response to lockdown-sceptic Tory extremist back-benchers and conspiraloons. Why is he kowtowing to them? Is it because the Daily Mail has gone ‘sceptic’? Or am I missing something?


Herd immunity. They want people to get it now, rather than in winter when there are other pressures on the NHS.

some very obvious problems with this approach (see Brazil and India for example), but that’s the gist of it.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Herd immunity. They want people to get it now, rather than in winter when there are other pressures on the NHS.
> 
> some very obvious problems with this approach (see Brazil and India for example), but that’s the gist of it.


Got it, this makes sense, especially given that herd immunity was originally the plan back in March 2020, even before any vaccine was available. And would have been official policy had there not been a massive Twitter and focus group backlash. Presumably the same focus groups are now demanding their 'freedom' from masks.

Criminal negligence, but what's new? It still seems incredible that a sociopath who is quoted as saying "let the bodies pile up in their thousands" is still in power, but hey ho, maybe I'm naive.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Got it, this makes sense, especially given that herd immunity was originally the plan back in March 2020, even before any vaccine was available. And would have been official policy had there not been a massive Twitter and focus group backlash. Presumably the same focus groups are now demanding their 'freedom' from masks.
> 
> Criminal negligence, but what's new? It still seems incredible that a sociopath who is quoted as saying "let the bodies pile up in their thousands" is still in power, but hey ho, maybe I'm naive.


Sociopath or psychopath?









						Sociopath vs. Psychopath: What’s the Difference?
					

You’ve heard the terms, but do you really know what they mean? Learn how to spot the differences in these personalities.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Got it, this makes sense, especially given that herd immunity was originally the plan back in March 2020, even before any vaccine was available. And would have been official policy had there not been a massive Twitter and focus group backlash. Presumably the same focus groups are now demanding their 'freedom' from masks.
> 
> Criminal negligence, but what's new? It still seems incredible that a sociopath who is quoted as saying "let the bodies pile up in their thousands" is still in power, but hey ho, maybe I'm naive.


The change has happened because the libertarian right are in the driving seat. It’s all about ‘personal responsibility’ now, the government has no business making laws. Except for the one small fact that responsibility stretches beyond the self for most normally-wired people, masks aren’t primarily for protecting yourself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The change has happened because the libertarian right are in the driving seat. It’s all about ‘personal responsibility’ now, the government has no business making laws. Except for the one small fact that responsibility stretches beyond the self for most normally-wired people, masks aren’t primarily for protecting yourself.


the problem is they're in the driving seat with neither licence nor insurance nor a clew of how to drive yet hurtling the wrong way down a one-way street


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the problem is they're in the driving seat with neither licence nor insurance nor a clew of how to drive yet hurtling the wrong way down a one-way street


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

Just checked BBC News to see if any action but Alexander Boris still seems to be at large in the community. Vexed.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The change has happened because the libertarian right are in the driving seat. It’s all about ‘personal responsibility’ now, the government has no business making laws. Except for the one small fact that responsibility stretches beyond the self for most normally-wired people, masks aren’t primarily for protecting yourself.


So will these Randian lunatics try to abolish mandatory vehicle insurance, seat belt & motorbike helmet laws next? Christ’s wounds.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Spanish flu (which I think killed 20 million) took 4 years to burn out



20m was the original estimates though there have been more recent attempts to quantify the numbers.  Most seem to agree it was closer to 50m with some even suggesting as much as 100mm by the end of it all.  Basically it was the Great War and its aftermath, death was everywhere and people were being moved all over the place.  No one was really counting.

We've seen with covid how hard it is to know real numbers because so many places don't count or at least attempt to count accurately.  Even those who do are quite happy to cook the books in various ways.



krtek a houby said:


> And it originated in the US



Maybe.  Its not really known where it originated and there are various theories.  It was certainly identified on a US military base so that's as good a theory as any but there are other plausible theories.  One such one looks at how China largely escaped a lot of the worse of the Spanish flu (subsequent waves anyway) which might suggest there was a decent level of immunity in the country.

To be honest the only thing we can really be sure of was that it didn't originate in Spain.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2021)

And don't get me started on Dutch Elm Disease


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> And don't get me started on Dutch Elm Disease


let me at him hold me back


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the problem is they're in the driving seat with neither licence nor insurance nor a clew of how to drive yet hurtling the wrong way down a one-way street


I had a dream last year around March, in which I was in the back seat of a Mini sat next to Johnson's father. Johnson got in the driving seat and proceeded to drive wildly, careering all over the shop before crashing the motor into a tree. "For Christ's sake man", bellowed his father, "Are you trying to get us all killed?!"

I didn't need a Billy Crystal or a Bob de Niro to analyse that dream.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I had a dream last year around March, in which I was in the back seat of a Mini sat next to Johnson's father. Johnson got in the driving seat and proceeded to drive wildly, careering all over the shop before crashing the motor into a tree. "For Christ's sake man", bellowed his father, "Are you trying to get us all killed?!"
> 
> I didn't need a Billy Crystal or a Bob de Niro to analyse that dream.


Fortunately the Johnson clan have never troubled my dreams. If I did I have to get to Hampstead to see Sigmund Freud fast.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Fortunately the Johnson clan have never troubled my dreams. If I did I have to get to Hampstead to see Sigmund Freud fast.


you'd need a tardis as he's been dead since 1939


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd need a tardis as he's been dead since 1939


I'll ask Sylvester McCoy. Used to get called McCoy at school because I had glasses.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'll ask Sylvester McCoy. Used to get called McCoy at school because I had glasses.


but bones never wore glasses


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2021)

They're such lovers of freedom that they've just pushed this through.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> They're such lovers of freedom that they've just pushed this through.


Pushed it through like a morbidly constipated man finally pushing through a turd after a laxative in a Japanese squat hole toilet





__





						How does Japanese squat hole toilet in the ground work? - Quora
					





					www.quora.com


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Pushed it through like a morbidly constipated man finally pushing through a turd after a laxative in a Japanese squat hole toilet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there's an image


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Now there's an image


I found China and Japan a bit trying when there was a public trough in the ground and you had to squat in front of all comers. The best were the Japanese techno toilets - much better than the squatters.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> They're such lovers of freedom that they've just pushed this through.


They certainly love the freedom not to be offended by our protest at their venal governance.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They certainly love the freedom not to be offended by our protest at their venal governance.


The kind of freedom that reminds me of George W Bush's freedom fries





__





						BBC NEWS | World | Americas | US Congress opts for "freedom fries"
					





					news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I found China and Japan a bit trying when there was a public trough in the ground and you had to squat in front of all comers. The best were the Japanese techno toilets - much better than the squatters.



Dunno about China, but we don't have public troughs in Japan. There are squat toilets though, but tend to avoid them on account of the acrobatic endeavour involved.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dunno about China, but we don't have public troughs in Japan. There are squat toilets though, but tend to avoid them on account of the acrobatic endeavour involved.


Maybe you're right, there were squatters in individual but secluded toilets in the land of the rising sun. On my trip to Beijing and the Great Wall I was forced to squat in front of a crowd of Chinese guys and I was basically constipated and in agony the whole time,.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

I see the evil Tories are phasing out their meagre £20 top up in hopeless pound sterling to the 3 million (or more) unemployed. That's jolly decent and civilised of them as they live in palaces with wardrobes full of luxury suits.









						Covid: Universal credit £20 top up to be phased out
					

The £20-a-week boost - brought in to help with Covid - will be adjusted from this autumn, a minister says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I see the evil Tories are phasing out their meagre £20 top up in hopeless pound sterling to the 3 million (or more) unemployed. That's jolly decent and civilised of them as they live in palaces with wardrobes full of luxury suits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only fair....to the legacy claimants who _haven't_ received this top up.

Now everyone can be fucked over by the cunts equally


----------



## Petcha (Jul 7, 2021)

God he's a cunt



> *Angela Crawley* (SNP) asks if the PM supports her private member’s bill to give paid leave to any woman who suffers a miscarriage before 24 weeks.
> 
> *Johnson* says he feels very sorry for any woman who goes through this. He says the government offers bereavement leave to women who lose a baby after 24 weeks.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Petcha said:


> God he's a cunt


I nearly made the grave error of turning on BBC2's Politics Live and looking at that 18th century cesspit of a House of Commons but fortunately saved myself and watched a black and white war film on Film Four as I ate my salad for lunch instead. Every time I see that chamber I want to cry and riot simultaneously. I tweeted Hannah Bardell MP and told her I disagree with Scottish independence completely but that the SNP are one of the sanest parties around. I was amused when she got a football out in the House. She still had to say an oath to Queenie like all the rest of them though.unlike Charles Bradlaugh.









						Letter from Charles Bradlaugh to the Speaker
					






					www.parliament.uk


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2021)

Quite good for an MP; expect she nicked it, though?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I nearly made the grave error of turning on BBC2's Politics Live and looking at that 18th century cesspit of a House of Commons but fortunately saved myself and watched a black and white war film on Film Four as I ate my salad for lunch instead. Every time I see that chamber I want to cry and riot simultaneously. I tweeted Hannah Bardell MP and told her I disagree with Scottish independence completely but that the SNP are one of the sanest parties around. I was amused when she got a football out in the House.


The houses of parliament nineteenth century, the previous ones burned down in the 1830s


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The houses of parliament nineteenth century, the previous ones burned down in the 1830s


Ah yes


----------



## Gasmantell (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

Gasmantell said:


> View attachment 277385


Ice-t should come up with a better album cover than that


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Quite good for an MP; expect she nicked it, though?
> 
> View attachment 277383



Johnson variant as a phrase has been around for a while. What happened today is that Labour actually decided to use it, Starmer mentioned it during PMQs, the Labour party twitter account used it, there is a hashtag for it that they want to get trending etc.

I dont think they've picked up on the idea of using Javid-19 yet.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2021)

elbows said:


> Johnson variant as a phrasehas been around for a while. What happened today is that Labour actually decided to use it, Starmer mentioned it during PMQs, the Labour party twitter account used it, there is a hashtag for it that they want to get trending etc.
> 
> I dont think they've picked up on the idea of using Javid-19 yet.


I meant the donor quip tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I meant the donor quip tbh.


There's about enough of him to make a big doner thing out of and then serve him to all the Tory bigwigs


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

Why can't a python bite Alexander Boris on the rear end when he squats over his khazi like this poor chap in Austria?









						Man sits on toilet, gets bitten by python
					

Walter Erhart, 65, got a shock when his neighbour's snake escaped and got into his sewage pipe.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 7, 2021)

I don't think I have ever hated someone as much as I hate Boris and his cunt cabal.

It's reached beyond standard issue contempt for the Tories to an active visceral hatred.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 7, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I don't think I have ever hated someone as much as I hate Boris and his cunt cabal.
> 
> It's reached beyond standard issue contempt for the Tories to an active visceral hatred.


You're not alone. Everywhere you look there is la haine.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I hate Boris


Johnson


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

1 Tory down, 364 to go. The only thing this one got right is that Parliament is "a very strange place"









						Rob Roberts: Stay away from Parliament, disgraced MP told
					

Tories tell Rob Roberts not to come back as his suspension for sexual harassment ends.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Jul 8, 2021)

What a shocker  - Johnson cleared over the Mustique holiday 
"Standards committee says Johnson's lack of candour over Mustique holiday 'regrettable', but clears him of breaching code"
"It is unsatisfactory that neither [David Ross, the Tory donor who facilitated Johnson’s stay on a villa in Mustique] nor Mr Johnson explained the arrangements to the commissioner until last autumn and that Mr Ross only provided minimal information on the arrangement this spring and in response to our own enquiries. Mr Johnson has stated himself that it is “regrettable that information has been provided to the commissioner in stages”.

This matter could have been concluded many months ago if more strenuous efforts had been made to dispel the uncertainty. Given that Mr Johnson was twice reprimanded by our predecessor committee in the last parliament in the space of four months for “an over-casual attitude towards obeying the rules of the House”, we would have expected him to have gone the extra mile to ensure there was no uncertainty about the arrangements."


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> What a shocker  - Johnson cleared over the Mustique holiday
> "Standards committee says Johnson's lack of candour over Mustique holiday 'regrettable', but clears him of breaching code"
> "It is unsatisfactory that neither [David Ross, the Tory donor who facilitated Johnson’s stay on a villa in Mustique] nor Mr Johnson explained the arrangements to the commissioner until last autumn and that Mr Ross only provided minimal information on the arrangement this spring and in response to our own enquiries. Mr Johnson has stated himself that it is “regrettable that information has been provided to the commissioner in stages”.
> 
> This matter could have been concluded many months ago if more strenuous efforts had been made to dispel the uncertainty. Given that Mr Johnson was twice reprimanded by our predecessor committee in the last parliament in the space of four months for “an over-casual attitude towards obeying the rules of the House”, we would have expected him to have gone the extra mile to ensure there was no uncertainty about the arrangements."


Just like all those cops getting cleared of the 1788 deaths in police custody since 1990









						Deaths in police custody
					

To date there have been 1839 deaths in police custody or otherwise following contact with the police in England & Wales since 1990 Below is a breakdown of deaths in police custody or following other forms of contact with the police, as well as vehicular pursuits and road traffic incidents (RTIs)...




					www.inquest.org.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes, the Mustique holiday was always a bit dubious. Boris clearly knows the rules, he just doesn't see why they apply to him.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Yes, the Mustique holiday was always a bit dubious. Boris clearly knows the rules, he just doesn't see why they apply to him.


I want Alexander Boris's carbon footprint to be calculated


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I want Alexander Boris's carbon footprint to be calculated


Steady on, could require a Kray supercomputer.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Steady on, could require a Kray supercomputer.


What's a Kray supercompuer? Run by Ronnie and Reggie Kray?


----------



## Serene (Jul 8, 2021)

Bojo seems to be baffled by clothing. I suspect it is congenital. He possibly spends twenty minutes in a morning putting his trousers on, as it is outside of his intelligence to find the efficacy.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> as it is outside of his intelligence to find the efficacy.


Is that the room where he efficates?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Bojo seems to be baffled by clothing. I suspect it is congenital. He possibly spends twenty minutes in a morning putting his trousers on, as it is outside of his intelligence to find the efficacy.


He spends fourteen thousand minutes each day getting dressed looking in a mirror made of black obsidian like Nostradamus.





__





						Mirrors in Myth & Legend – Mirrorworld Blog
					






					www.mirrorworld.co.uk


----------



## Serene (Jul 8, 2021)

Non, c`est la Salle de Bain.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Non, c`est la Salle de Bain.


He shits in the bidet by mistake and poor Carrie and the Spanish maid have to mop it up with a small bogbrush


----------



## Serene (Jul 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Is that the room where he efficates?


Oui, la Salle de Bain.


----------



## Serene (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> He spends fourteen thousand minutes each day getting dressed looking in a mirror made of black obsidian like Nostradamus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he does this in the Hall of Miroirs, Vesailles, the residence of one of his concubines, and now wife, Carrie Antoinette.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

By holy Christ when will the pain of the Tories finally be over for good?


----------



## Serene (Jul 8, 2021)

This is an account of the life of one of Bojos maids.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> This is an account of the life of one of Bojos maids.



Wonder if he shares a flotilla of maids with Sir Keir Starmaggedon to clean up all the shit and vomit


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

This is how it feels to be lonely and small, Bojo


----------



## Serene (Jul 8, 2021)

Yvette Carte-Blanche time served with him.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Yvette Carte-Blanche time served with him.


Cherie Blair's wellness coach Carole Caplin poledances for Bojo every night in his private solarium


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> What's a Kray supercompuer? Run by Ronnie and Reggie Kray?


Ha, sadly not. Just a very very fast computer usually used for complex computational research. Usually found in universities, with costs and computing time split between a consortium of universities to keep costs down.


----------



## andysays (Jul 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Bojo seems to be baffled by clothing. I suspect it is congenital. He possibly spends twenty minutes in a morning putting his trousers on, as it is outside of his intelligence to find the efficacy.


I vaguely remember some historical politician of whom it was said he was so crooked he needed to use a corkscrew to put his trousers on, or possibly to take them off.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> I vaguely remember some historical politician of whom it was said he was so crooked he needed to use a corkscrew to put his trousers on, or possibly to take them off.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Ha, sadly not. Just a very very fast computer usually used for complex computational research. Usually found in universities, with costs and computing time split between a consortium of universities to keep costs down.



Do they even still use them? I know that they feature heavily in the Jurassic Park novel but that’s getting on for 40 years…


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Do they even still use them? I know that they feature heavily in the Jurassic Park novel but that’s getting on for 40 years…


There's probably a more recent variant name, but they're still supercomputers (to a non specialist like me). There's probably differences in speed and size etc.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Dp


----------



## 2hats (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Steady on, could require a *Kray* supercomputer.


Punched card computing?

Hopefully keeps hitting de Spaffel until he understands the implications of the result.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

2hats said:


> Punched card computing?
> 
> Hopefully keeps hitting de Spaffel until he understands the implications of the result.


I bow to your superior knowledge. But I bet you a university somewhere on the planet has one because some academic saved it from a skip.


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2021)

Cray Supercomputers [\pedant]


----------



## 2hats (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> There's probably a more recent variant name, but they're still supercomputers (to a non specialist like me). There's probably differences in speed and size etc.


Nvidia DGX SuperPOD and InfiniBand based clusters are where it's at. Cray still just in the game, duking it out with Fujitsu, Nvidia, HP, IBM and Chinese homegrown outfits. All just honking great Linux boxes.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge. But I bet you a university somewhere on the planet has one because some academic saved it from a skip.


That someone would need quite some budget for the electricity bill. The Crays at Manchester and Edinburgh used to heat their respective buildings.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I want Alexander Boris's carbon footprint to be calculated


Easiest would just be to cremate him.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Aren't we still at hung drawn and quartered, with the bits left dangling at the tower for the crows,? Or would the RSPB be upset?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Easiest would just be to cremate him.


Will no one think of the penguins? Or he could be a snack for polar bears.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Will no one think of the penguins? Or he could be a snack for polar bears.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

2hats said:


> Nvidia DGX SuperPOD and InfiniBand based clusters are where it's at. Cray still just in the game, duking it out with Fujitsu, Nvidia, HP, IBM and Chinese homegrown outfits. All just honking great Linux boxes.


Nope. I have read that three times and not understood a syllable of it but thanks anyway


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> This is an account of the life of one of Bojos maids.



What is this bollocks? And I'm not talking about the film.


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Cherie Blair's wellness coach Carole Caplin poledances for Bojo every night in his private solarium


Wtf?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wtf?


Just read it in the hopeless Grauniad. Article by editor Katharine Viner









						News, sport and opinion from the Guardian's UK edition | The Guardian
					

Latest news, sport, business, comment, analysis and reviews from the Guardian, the world's leading liberal voice




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Easiest would just be to cremate him.



craymate/kraymate him


----------



## maomao (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Nope. I have read that three times and not understood a syllable of it but thanks anyway


Bit rich coming from you.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> Bit rich coming from you.


Trust me I'm not rich. Might have a Rich tea with my tea though


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> craymate/kraymate him


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Bojo is watching fifteen women on separate tabs at Chaturbate right now while Carrie Antoinette potters around in the distance feeding Miracle-Gro to the Venus fly traps


----------



## maomao (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Bojo is watching fifteen women on separate tabs at Chaturbate right now while Carrie Antoinette potters around in the distance feeding Miracle-Gro to the Venus fly traps


Do you not think people might want to read news stories and commentary about Johnson's latest scandals and excesses rather than your random stream of consciousness shitposting bollocks? I'd put you on ignore but phones don't show 'last post by'.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> Do you not think people might want to read news stories and commentary about Johnson's latest scandals and excesses rather than your random stream of consciousness shitposting bollocks? I'd put you on ignore but phones don't show 'last post by'.


----------



## maomao (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



Oh fuck off.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> Oh fuck off.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> What is this bollocks? And I'm not talking about the film.


If you're not talking about the film Sue what are you talking about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Just read it in the hopeless Grauniad. Article by editor Katharine Viner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link to the article pls


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> If you're not talking about the film Sue what are you talking about?


Serene's serial shite I suppose.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Can you link to the article pls


Made it up, sorry!


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Maybe I'll take a leaf out of maomao's book and only post factual things here from now - bit confusing for everyone!


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> If you're not talking about the film Sue what are you talking about?



What have the chambermaid references got to do with Boris Johnson? Why are they on this thread?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> What have the chambermaid references got to do with Boris Johnson? Why are they on this thread?


Satire?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Cripes a development from the Tories! Are they developing a small hint of sanity and conscience as they move at an exponential rate into a scattered and confused opposition rump?









						Benefits rules to be eased for terminally ill claimants
					

Ministers will extend the criteria to fast-track benefits payments to patients in England and Wales



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Satire?


i think you need your own thread. or a blog


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Made it up, sorry!


Why? What is the point in doing that? What is the point of posting up this sexist shit that you've made up for some reason? 


Argonia said:


> Cherie Blair's wellness coach Carole Caplin poledances for Bojo every night in his private solarium


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i think you need your own thread. or a blog


I've been blogging for donkey's years like Daniel Defoe's pamphlets. Checked my visitors numbers a year ago and I was getting one a month.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Why? What is the point in doing that? What is the point of posting up this sexist shit that you've made up for some reason?


Come on Sue what do you think the purpose of satire is?





__





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## brogdale (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I've been blogging for donkey's years like Daniel Defoe's pamphlets. Checked my visitors numbers a year ago and I was getting one a month.


Looks better as 12 pcy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I've been blogging for donkey's years like Daniel Defoe's pamphlets. Checked my visitors numbers a year ago and I was getting one a month.


ok don’t blog though, but you have seriously derailed and taken over at least three threads with irrelevant nonsense and youtube videos that are even less relevant. it’s very disruptive and annoying


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Come on Sue what do you think the purpose of satire is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the point of posting up sexist shit you've made up? Jesus.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia can you stop with the sexist stuff, made up or otherwise? Please?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Also Boris has done more than enough that we can criticise him for without having to fabricate anything, as satire or otherwise.


----------



## maomao (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I've been blogging for donkey's years like Daniel Defoe's pamphlets. Checked my visitors numbers a year ago and I was getting one a month.


People don't like your blogging so we're to have it imposed on us?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the incessant posting of youtube vids with little or no explanation and often no particular relevance extremely tiresome.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> People don't like your blogging so we're to have it imposed on us?


One person a month likes it, or is looking at it for some reason.


----------



## maomao (Jul 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> One person a month likes it, or is looking at it for some reason.


I bet it's him on his phone.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

I have never used it as I am with John Milton in "Areopagitica" on not censoring but I understand there is an ignore button. So if you don't like it, why not use it?


----------



## maomao (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I have never used it as I am with John Milton in "Areopagitica" on not censoring but I understand there is an ignore button. So if you don't like it, why not use it?


Because, as I explained, threads still go to the top of new posts when an ignored poster posts on them and most phone screens don't show 'last post by'.

Why not restrict your manic shitposting to two or three threads so we can ignore the threads and you can try actually conversing more or less on topic on the other threads? I don't think anyone's got anything against you, just the endless stream of drivel.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> Because, as I explained, threads still go to the top of new posts when an ignored poster posts on them and most phone screens don't show 'laspt post by'.
> 
> Why not restrict your manic shitposting to two or three threads so we can ignore the threads and you can try actually conversing more or less on topic on the other threads? I don't think anyone's got anything against you, just the endless stream of drivel.


Well I am heartened to hear nobody has got anything against me, that's a relief! As for phones - I am basically a Luddite and my phone doesn't do internet. I basically don't use phones at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I have never used it as I am with John Milton in "Areopagitica" on not censoring but I understand there is an ignore button. So if you don't like it, why not use it?


because you still disrupt the thread and put off others posting or reading. which is why you should take it elsewhere. start an Argonia’s Wittering Thread and take Serene with you


----------



## maomao (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Well I am heartened to hear nobody has got anything against me, that's a relief! As for phones - I am basically a Luddite and my phone doesn't do internet. I basically don't use phones at all.



I believe most posters are using phones most of the time these days.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> because you still disrupt the thread and put off others posting or reading. which is why you should take it elsewhere. start an Argonia’s Wittering Thread and take Serene with you


I like Serene . The lies made me smile and melted my mind into making up my own. But I can see maomao's point about wanting the thread to be a factual account of the problems of Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 8, 2021)

I personally don't mind your posts Argonia, but think there's a good case for not ignoring the feedback you're getting.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

maomao said:


> I believe most posters are using phones most of the time these days.


You're probably right. I live in the 8th century with the Venerable Bede.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I personally don't mind your posts Argonia, but think there's a good case for not ignoring the feedback you're getting.


I'm listening


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'm listening


Put it this way, this thread - indeed urban - is not your blog. The urban FAQs are clear - persistent disruption and off topic behaviour may result in a thread ban. 

Your behaviour recently is giving people cause for concern. Please take a step back from urban and seek advice from your GP. 

I don't want to see you banned from any thread, but if you don't follow the rules of urban it may be a natural consequence of your actions. And let's face it, urban's rules are clear and concise and give us a lot of leeway. Don't abuse those rules.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> because you still disrupt the thread and put off others posting or reading.


This. I've forgotten the whole purpose of the thread, and am quite warming to our honourable PM.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Put it this way, this thread - indeed urban - is not your blog. The urban FAQs are clear - persistent disruption and off topic behaviour may result in a thread ban.
> 
> Your behaviour recently is giving people cause for concern. Please take a step back from urban and seek advice from your GP.//
> I don't want to see you banned from any thread, but if you don't follow the rules of urban it may be a natural consequence of your actions. And let's face it, urban's rules are clear and concise and give us a lot of leeway. Don't abuse those rules.


GPs are busy with sick people, equationgirl .

Glad you don't want to see me banned, I appreciate that. We could do with an outbreak of freedom of speech. We've been a hopelessly closed society with an incredibly poor range of discourse and debate and a general failure to listen to alternative viewpoints in a civilised fashion,


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> GPs are busy with sick people, equationgirl .
> 
> Glad you don't want to see me banned, I appreciate that. We could do with an outbreak of freedom of speech. We've been a hopelessly closed society with an incredibly poor range of discourse and debate and a general failure to listen to alternative viewpoints in a civilised fashion,


I don't want to see you banned but the disruption has to stop. Can you self-ban for say a week or do we need to request a thread holiday?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

You do need to back off for a while Argonia - not good that you're stressing people out.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I don't want to see you banned but the disruption has to stop. Can you self-ban for say a week or do we need to request a thread holiday?


I can ease off if you like but I do like to bump certain threads to keep them in the readership in this very competitive thread ecosystem.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You do need to back off for a while Argonia - not good that you're stressing people out.


No intention to stress anyone out.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I can ease off if you like but I do like to bump certain threads to keep them in the readership in this very competitive thread ecosystem.


You don't need to keep bumping the Boris thread, it's trundling along fine. So please stop.

It would be helpful if you would stop needlessly bumping lots of threads to be honest.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

I know Argonia. I really enjoy your posts but as eg said, they are coming across as a bit excessive over the last few days. Hope all's good - we're just a bit concerned.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You don't need to keep bumping the Boris thread, it's trundling along fine. So please stop.
> 
> It would be helpful if you would stop needlessly bumping lots of threads to be honest.


I'll ease off a bit perhaps but in the Republic and the democracy we really can't hold back people's minds any longer. But listening to you and respect your view.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I know Argonia. I really enjoy your posts but as eg said, they are coming across as a bit excessive over the last few days. Hope all's good - we're just a bit concerned.


All is good my friend. Never been better. Each day conditions improve in this country just a little bit more as we make the peaceful transition out of an era of very brutal authoritarianism to something better. I'm listening to everybody's feedback here and taking your points on board. Live long and prosper!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> All is good my friend. Never been better. Each day conditions improve in this country just a little bit more as we make the peaceful transition out of an era of very brutal authoritarianism to something better. I'm listening to everybody's feedback here and taking your points on board. Live long and prosper!


Fair play, I think we're fucked myself


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> All is good my friend. Never been better. Each day conditions improve in this country just a little bit more as we make the peaceful transition out of an era of very brutal authoritarianism to something better. I'm listening to everybody's feedback here and taking your points on board. Live long and prosper!


Despite all the evidence to the contrary you remain an optimist - I salute your indefatigability


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Fair play, I think we're fucked myself


Cheer up old fruit! Always look on the bright side of life as the Pythons sang!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Cheer up old fruit! Always look on the bright side of life as the Pythons sang!


And look what happened to them


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> And look what happened to them


Well fortunately none of them got crucified so although Chapman and Jones are gone it's not all a tragic tale.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

I'll ease off for a bit as you say but retain the right to bump here and there with the odd totally irrelevant YouTube video or very silly aphorism.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia let's see how you are over the next 24hrs. Rest assured it's not to you alone to fix everything.

I strongly, strongly recommend you stop posting until tomorrow evening, please take a break.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Argonia let's see how you are over the next 24hrs. Rest assured it's not to you alone to fix everything.
> 
> I strongly, strongly recommend you stop posting until tomorrow evening, please take a break.


See ya later alligator


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


> See ya later alligator


In a while crocodile


----------



## brogdale (Jul 8, 2021)

Every picture...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2021)

Wasn't sure we're to put this one..
Can't find a CWS thread.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 9, 2021)

Sometimes, less is more.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sometimes, less is more.
> 
> View attachment 277672


Free lies from a shit.


----------



## Serene (Jul 9, 2021)

On the subject of Boris Johnson in an England top, There is an article in one of the funny papers online regarding a petition to Parliament to give a national holiday if England win this EU tournament. It says there are currently around 300 thousand signatures.
As I am a fan of paradox, I am awaiting Nicola Sturgeon to announce a Scottish National Holiday if Italy wins on Sunday night.

Boss promises staff Monday off after England's historic Euros final


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 9, 2021)

I suspect the suggestion of a bank holiday is a tory culture war tactic. If England lose (which is most likely) then the perception of this treat of a holiday is taken away by the failure of this England team. This will exaggerate the loss and associate negative feelings against the team’s politics. This will seed an onslaught by Murdoch, Rothermere and the remaining Barclay brother. A win-win for the tories.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> On the subject of Boris Johnson in an England top, There is an article in one of the funny papers online regarding a petition to Parliament to give a national holiday if England win this EU tournament. It says there are currently around 300 thousand signatures.
> As I am a fan of paradox, I am awaiting Nicola Sturgeon to announce a Scottish National Holiday if Italy wins on Sunday night.
> 
> Boss promises staff Monday off after England's historic Euros final


She would too, Nicola is nice like that.


----------



## Serene (Jul 9, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> She would too, Nicola is nice like that.


You are correct. It is more likely they will announce a weeks national holiday. Which gives them the time they would truly require to celebrate fully.


----------



## Serene (Jul 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Sometimes, less is more.
> 
> View attachment 277672


He is putting weight on again. The last time I saw him exercise was when he was chasing that five pound note down Downing street.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> You are correct. It is more likely they will announce a weeks national holiday. Which gives them the time they would truly require to celebrate fully.


They? I live in Scotland, and a week would not be nearly long enough to properly celebrate.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> He is putting weight on again. The last time I saw him exercise was when he was chasing that five pound note down Downing street.


No fat shaming please. He's a despicable man, we don't have to resort to cheap and shitty tricks to score points.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 9, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> No fat shaming please. He's a despicable man, we don't have to resort to cheap and shitty tricks to score points.


Tbf he’s the one who talked up saying he was getting match fit and healthier after recovering from rona so really it’s  just holding him to account for yet another missed promise


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Tbf he’s the one who talked up saying he was getting match fit and healthier after recovering from rona so really it’s  just holding him to account for yet another missed promise


Surely there are bigger failed promises than an unsuccessful diet plan?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Surely there are bigger failed promises than an unsuccessful diet plan?


Well, there's every other unsuccessful plan he's ever had. Which is most of them, TBF, though sadly not the plan to become prime minister, or whatever the immature confection was that he'd dreamed up in his indulged childhood.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 9, 2021)

I know I should expect this sort of thing, but the fact he wore his England top OVER his short has weirdly annoyed me.


----------



## hegley (Jul 9, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> No fat shaming please. He's a despicable man, we don't have to resort to cheap and shitty tricks to score points.


Would usually agree but he did launch a public health initiative off the back of it to reduce obesity - it irks me that he'll act on something because it's affected him personally, but has no interest in any other public health issues.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

hegley said:


> Would usually agree but he did launch a public health initiative off the back of it to reduce obesity - it irks me that he'll act on something because it's affected him personally, but has no interest in any other public health issues.


I certainly must have blinked and missed it. But you're absolutely right that he is completely disinterested in any health issue unless it has affected him personally.

Don't forget, he wanted to let coronavirus scythe through the population and 250,000 dead was deemed an acceptable loss.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Easiest would just be to cremate him.


Composting would be better. He might actually be of some benefit at last. 
But I know Pickman's model has a plan for the penguins.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

It is a good plan.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> It is a good plan.


And, of course, the guano will come in useful.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

The Taliban are taking over in Afghanistan again. They claim to control 85% of it. Women are rising up and getting armed so the whole situation is a real tragedy.









						Johnson explains UK forces leaving Afghanistan
					

The UK cannot "shrink from the hard reality" of the situation in Afghanistan today, the PM tells MPs.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						We control 85% of Afghan territory, say Taliban after seizing border posts
					

The Taliban claimed to have taken control of 85 per cent of Afghanistan as they seized new territory and more strategic border crossings before the US withdra




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				












						Armed Afghan women take to streets in show of defiance against Taliban
					

Women in north and central regions of country stage demonstrations as militants make sweeping gains nationwide




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Jul 10, 2021)

From


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2021)

bleeeeeeee!


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 10, 2021)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 277814



Breakfast...Ruined...


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Breakfast...Ruined...


I just nearly vommed out my three hot cross buns and black tea all over my Persian rug


----------



## existentialist (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I just nearly vommed out my three hot cross buns and black tea all over my Persian rug


Hot cross buns? In JULY? What kind of monster ARE you?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Hot cross buns? In JULY? What kind of monster ARE you?


I come from a family of reliigous non-conformists!


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Nadine Dorries was just trending at Twitter. I note she isn't busy going on I'm a Celebrity and writing novels.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 10, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Hot cross buns? In JULY? What kind of monster ARE you?



they have em all year round in the shops these days.

#everydaywefallfurtherfromGod


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Southgate won't let Boris Johnson hijack England's success - Irish Times









						Southgate won’t let Boris Johnson hijack England’s success
					

Political and social statements derail divisive agendas that would claim team’s progress




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The Taliban are taking over in Afghanistan again. They claim to control 85% of it. Women are rising up and getting armed so the whole situation is a real tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's horrible, but thee was always a sense of inevitability about the whole thing.

And no one, in the West, will ever be held to account for it.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> It's horrible, but thee was always a sense of inevitability about the whole thing.
> 
> And no one, in the West, will ever be held to account for it.


My cousin worked out there in an NGO and I told him I predicted the Taliban would take over again. It's all so very, very sad. When I worked as a journalist in TV Tokyo I saw footage of a woman being executed in a football stadium which was utterly depressing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Southgate won't let Boris Johnson hijack England's success - Irish Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boris Johnson will nonetheless wreath himself in an England shirt to buoy up his administration while fucking off the Scots, the Welsh and remaining supporters in the six counties


----------



## Sue (Jul 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris Johnson will nonetheless wreath himself in an England shirt to buoy up his administration while fucking off the Scots, the Welsh and remaining supporters in the six counties


Wait, what? There are people who support teams other than England in these islands? Given the recent press coverage etc I'm pretty sure you are mistaken...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wait, what? There are people who support teams other than England in these islands? Given the recent press coverage etc I'm pretty sure you are mistaken...


Priti Patel is working on rooting them out for deportation


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wait, what? There are people who support teams other than England in these islands? Given the recent press coverage etc I'm pretty sure you are mistaken...


The Scotland draw was a great game to watch. Scotland were class.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2021)

Maybe just me, but as soon as I saw Johnson's residence decked out like this to pretend that he likes football...



i was immediately taken back to swapping this around in the 5th form:


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Maybe just me, but as soon as I saw Johnson's residence decked out like this to pretend that he likes football...
> 
> View attachment 277838






brogdale said:


> i was immediately taken back to swapping this around in the 5th form:
> 
> View attachment 277839


Yes, I can relate to that. I also used to play this record over and over. Wonderful times. They were wonderful times. It is such a peaceful, escapism record.


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

Late onset Anarchism 🤣


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Late onset Anarchism 🤣


What do you mean, Sereny?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

They're finally doing something small for the poor old disabled who have seen 1 million sanctions of benefits since 2010. Are they developing some decency as they collapse into opposition?

From the article:

Data from the DWP indicates that 10 people a day die in England and Wales while waiting for a decision on their benefits application.









						DWP announces important rule update to PIP claimants
					

Leading charity bosses have praised the move as being a ‘significant step forward for compassion and common sense’




					www.getsurrey.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> What do you mean, Sereny?


They've just spotted my status thingy.


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> What do you mean, Sereny?


Its Brogdales Avatar thingy. ( A knick-knack is a thing that sits on top of a whatnot ).


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They've just spotted my status thingy.


Oh right. I thought Serene was saying that Alexander Boris is becoming an anarchist which would be an interesting turn for his muddled up politics


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

A Kropotkin or Bakunin or William Godwin or Proudhon or Emma Goldman in Number Ten would be an interesing development.


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

( A knick-knack is a thing that sits on top of a whatnot ).


----------



## brogdale (Jul 10, 2021)

Good to see they've got the cunting out in Downing Street:


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> ( A knick-knack is a thing that sits on top of a whatnot ).


Nope.  You've lost me again Sereny


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Good to see they've got the cunting out in Downing Street:
> 
> View attachment 277874


I see Johnson's holding up his y-fronts


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Good to see they've got the cunting out in Downing Street:
> 
> View attachment 277874


Poundland has been trending at Twitter as everyone takes the piss that he got the flags from there


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Nope.  You've lost me again Sereny


Brogdale and I both referred to the Avatar (thingy ) as thingy. One post as the other. Was for clarification what a thingy is. Perhaps it is called a knick-knack?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Brogdale and I both referred to the Avatar (thingy ) as thingy. One post as the other. Was for clarification what a thingy is.


Adrian Mole referred to his penis as a thingy in the diary by Sue Townsend


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

Je pense que thats a different thingy.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Je pense que thats a different thingy.


Etes vous Francais, mon ami?


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

Je Veux.


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> ( A knick-knack is a thing that sits on top of a whatnot ).



I saw a serpentine whatnot for sale in an auction recently. Was tempted to buy it just for the name but I don’t really have any use for one.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Je Veux.


Si je dois quitter l'Angleterre parce que nous ne somme pas un REPUBLIC et un DEMOCRATIE je veux aller et habiter en Paris ou Marseille


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

prunus said:


> I saw a serpentine whatnot for sale in an auction recently. Was tempted to buy it just for the name but I don’t really have any use for one.


Where do you go for auctions? I go to Ewbanks





__





						Ewbank's Auctions | Surrey's Premier Auctioneers
					

Ewbank's are Surreys Premier International Antiques and Fine Art Auctioneers and Valuers holding regular Auctions.




					www.ewbankauctions.co.uk


----------



## prunus (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Where do you go for auctions? I go to Ewbanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bellmans, and Lawrence’s of Bletchingly. The former is a bit higher quality, the latter better for random items at very low prices!

I will be checking out Eubanks now…


----------



## Serene (Jul 10, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Si je dois quitter l'Angleterre parce que nous ne somme pas un REPUBLIC et un DEMOCRATIE je veux aller et habiter en Paris ou Marseille


Marseille is rough. A violent place.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Marseille is rough. A violent place.


Bet it is. France is quite a volatile place. I had to watch my step in Paris when I visited a few years ago. If I have to emigrate I am more tempted by Jacinda's New Zealand, Finland or maybe Canada if it isn't 49 degrees there. Marseille was the birthplace of Eric Cantona though so it has something going for it.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

prunus said:


> Bellmans, and Lawrence’s of Bletchingly. The former is a bit higher quality, the latter better for random items at very low prices!
> 
> I will be checking out Eubanks now…


Don't really know how auction houses keep going in the era of eBay but there is something very enjoyable about a live auction in person.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the incessant posting of youtube vids with little or no explanation and often no particular relevance extremely tiresome.


I'm generally happy to step around it, but when it comes to posting puerile sexist shite, much less so.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I see Johnson's holding up his y-fronts



A unwelcome addition to his u-turns


----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

Didn't Steve Bell portray John Major in grey Y-fronts?


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

I see divorcees Bill and Melinda Gates have stepped in to provide the misely Scrooge like overseas aid cut Johnson made in failing pound sterling.









						Foreign aid: Gates and others to partially cover UK aid cuts
					

The group says the funding will help save "critical projects" and ensure progress is not "wasted".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I see divorcees Bill and Melinda Gates have stepped in to provide the misely Scrooge like overseas aid cut Johnson made in failing pound sterling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


International embarrassment


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> X01
> 
> International embarrassment


We are the laughing stock of the planet. We're more hopeless than North Korea. I have tons of American writer friends at Facebook and if things don't get sorted out here soon I am going to dodge their difficult immigation rules and joijn the huddled masses at Ellis Island and make a new life in Chicago watching my beloved team the Chicago Bears play. DA BEARS!!!! Can't wait to have tea parties with Jennifer Aniston and Scarlett Johansson and Sacha Baron Cohen and Isla Fisher and Ellen De Generes and Tom Hanks and new back on J-Lo and Ben Affleck. Used to buy copies of USA Today in Woking Sainsburys to keep up with that fascinating country.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

tommers said:


>


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Bet it is. France is quite a volatile place. I had to watch my step in Paris when I visited a few years ago. If I have to emigrate I am more tempted by Jacinda's New Zealand, Finland or maybe Canada if it isn't 49 degrees there. Marseille was the birthplace of Eric Cantona though so it has something going for it.



Parents and older siblings lived there till the 1980s when they moved back to sunny Lancashire to have my brother then me.

We've never forgiven them.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Oliver Stone's next film willl be a hagiography of Boris Johnson who won in 2019 against Corbyn with 97.5% of the vote.









						Oliver Stone derided for film about ‘modest’ former Kazakh president
					

Eight-hour series about Nursultan Nazarbayev criticised for stoking cult of personality of 30-year ruler




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Jul 11, 2021)

Johnson's attempts to jump on the England bandwagon provide yet more opportunities to deride:


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

"i think there are people who quite like getting the extra £20 but maybe they don't need it" - Conservative MP Andrew Rosindell, supporter of the death penalty and head of stupid moronic flags and heraldry


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> "i think there are people who quite like getting the extra £20 but maybe they don't need it" - Conservative MP Andrew Rosindell, supporter of the death penalty and head of stupid moronic flags and heraldry


Without context, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Without context, I have no idea what you're talking about.


Just saw it at a tweet at Facebook, couldn't copy and paste so typed it out. Basically it's the cut of £20 to Universal Credit scheduled for the autumn. Our esteemed dictator wants the 5.5 million on Universal Credit to 'get back to work' which is a kick in the teeth when we don't have a proper government to create a Green Industrial Revolution with millions of non carbon jobs. Rosindell's other brilliiance was to vote against same sex marriages in case the monarch got into one.









						Government confirms Universal Credit £20 weekly top up to be cut
					

The boost was brought in during the pandemic in April 2020




					www.nottinghampost.com


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 11, 2021)

The comment could be adapted with reference to MPs and there need to claim back everything and more


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2021)

Yeah, that's utterly shit, but this is not the thread for it. You're going off topic again. Please can you stop?

By all means start a thread about benefit cuts - although there's already a number I think.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah, that's utterly shit, but this is not the thread for it. You're going off topic again. Please can you stop?
> 
> By all means start a thread about benefit cuts - although there's already a number I think.


OK have you got a link to the benefit cuts thread?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> OK have you got a link to the benefit cuts thread?


Use the search function, you could try cross referencing with member treeliver, as they used to do a lot about benefits.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> OK have you got a link to the benefit cuts thread?











						campaign against welfare cuts and poverty
					

I dunno about anyone else, but I'm sick of seeing people say "why doesn't someone do something" (yes, I know actually some people are, but y'know...).  Let's do something.  I'm in south London.  What I'd like to see is ideas for tactics/strategy on this thread and to arrange an initial...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

teqniq said:


> campaign against welfare cuts and poverty
> 
> 
> I dunno about anyone else, but I'm sick of seeing people say "why doesn't someone do something" (yes, I know actually some people are, but y'know...).  Let's do something.  I'm in south London.  What I'd like to see is ideas for tactics/strategy on this thread and to arrange an initial...
> ...


Thanks


----------



## brogdale (Jul 11, 2021)

Reckon Johnson's taken this pretending to like the soccer business a bit too far, now...


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Use the search function, you could try cross referencing with member treeliver, as they used to do a lot about benefits.


No offence to brilliant editor but I sometimes find the search function a bit grouchy. I put in NHS healthcare workers for example and it spunks out a load of Sajid Javid the Ayn Ranidan psychopath. Not as much of a problem as the BBC News website though - I put in my mate the BBC Science Correspondent Rebecca Morelle to see her latest articles and it just gave me a load of articles from two years ago. The abject BBC needs a new Directior-General and a proper clearout of the Augean stables. Maybe David Attenborough could step out of retirement and do the job as he did for BBC2 back in the day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> No offence to brilliant editor but I sometimes find the search function a bit grouchy. I put in NHS healthcare workers for example and it spunks out a load of Sajid Javid the Ayn Ranidan psychopath. Not as much of a problem as the BBC News website though - I put in my mate the BBC Science Correspondent Rebecca Morelle to see her latest articles and it just gave me a load of articles from two years ago. The abject BBC needs a new Directior-General and a proper clearout of the Augean stables.


The search function is really poor compared to how it might be and there used to be much greater functionality for searching members back in the days of vbulletin

But sadly that has nothing to do with the nefandous Johnson


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The search function is really poor compared to how it might be and there used to be much greater functionality for searching members back in the days of vbulletin
> 
> But sadly that has nothing to do with the nefandous Johnson


Oh I don't know. I think Alexander Boris got his octopus tentacles into Urban75 and fucked it up like he does everything else in the country. He probably got Theresa Coffey to do it one night after drinking five hundred bottles of Stardust prosecco and smoking a hundred Churchill cigars with Nadine Dorries.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Wisdom from Gary Neville on future President Southgate:

“The standard of leaders in this country the past couple of years has been poor, looking at that man (*Southgate*), he’s everything a leader should be, respectful, humble, he tells the truth.”

And enjoyable when Robbie Savage broke the rules on BBC and had a pop at Alexander Boris.









						Neville slams UK 'leaders' and points to Southgate as the example to follow
					

"The standard of leaders in this country the past couple of years has been poor," but Gary Neville knows that Gareth Southgate is the one.




					www.football365.com


----------



## Argonia (Jul 11, 2021)

Johnson is such a Machiavellian Mussolinian opportunist I bet he tries to take credit for the England win tomorrow.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I see Johnson's holding up his y-fronts


You are happy toast and I claim my £5 ..


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Brilliant. The rabble of xenophobes and racists are taking the lead from their Fuhrer who called people 'picannines' with 'watermelon smiles' and getting on the case of the super talented England boys. Hurrah! Jolly good show, North Korean Britain!









						Racist morons bombard Saka, Rashford and Sancho with 'abhorrent' abuse
					

The horrific comments toward England players have led to the FA condemning its racist fans and saying they are not 'welcome in following in the team'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 12, 2021)

In a no consequences world that's to be expected


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2021)

Fucking pasty fat liar wanker


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Fucking pasty fat liar wanker


Oh come on Badgers you're being far too kind


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Fortunately #embarrassing is trending at Twitter along with #vile and #racists and #ashamed and #disgraceful so the backlash against Johnson's xenophobic mob is gathering pace. And while the riot police were deployed in the rain last night I understand it passed without incident so fortunately none of them managed to kill 'picanniny' with 'watermelon smile' Stephen Lawrence.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

All Boris Johnson's racists who are busy furiously tweeting the N word can get on Priti Patel banana migrant boats with milkshake drenched Nigel Farage and go into exile in Cuba.









						Cuba protests: Thousands rally against government as economy struggles
					

Protesters are angry at an economic crisis, anti-Covid measures and curbs on civil liberties.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

#sickening now trending at Twitter. Every morning I vomit into a Tesco bag when I go on the BBC News site and see Alexander Boris hasn't been shifted like a floating log turd that mixes the mind of the overqualified hard working Polish plumber


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

I hear one 'picanniny' with a 'watermelon smile' was thrown in the River Thames and another thrown on railway tracks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I hear one 'picanniny' with a 'watermelon smile' was thrown in the River Thames and another thrown on railway tracks.


do post a link for claims like these


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> do post a link for claims like these


I'll try, just got it at Twitter, don't really know how to paste in tweets


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'll try, just got it at Twitter, don't really know how to paste in tweets


don't bother with the river one, it appears to be untrue








						Police dispel rumours after clip shows 'football fan being thrown in the Thames'
					

Met Police have no details on such an incident and said the widely shared video doesn't look to be the River Thames.




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> don't bother with the river one, it appears to be untrue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right thanks, that's a relief


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Look, Argonia, you need to post a link for anything you're claiming like that. And I don't think repeating terms used in racist abuse is either necessary or helpful. It's also not 100% clear these are terms from articles that Boris Johnson wrote about the Stephen Lawrence case and changes in the law around the prosecution of racist abuse.

You're a writer. You know about fact checking, source checking and attribution. Yet you're repeating anything you find on Twitter as a fact without verifying it.

Stop. Just please stop.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Look, Argonia, you need to post a link for anything you're claiming like that. And I don't think repeating terms used in racist abuse is either necessary or helpful. It's also not 100% clear these are terms from articles that Boris Johnson wrote about the Stephen Lawrence case and changes in the law around the prosecution of racist abuse.
> 
> You're a writer. You know about fact checking, source checking and attribution. Yet you're repeating anything you find on Twitter as a fact without verifying it.
> 
> Stop. Just please stop.


I'm not just a writer, I'm a historian. So thank you for giving me the respect to say I know about fact-checking, source checking and attribution. But I'm not the world's greatest historian so I often slip up with what E H Carr called the verificable facts of history. I had an issue with Carr  - are there facts or is everything interpretation? If you say "HItler came to power in 1933" that could be seen as a fact of history but doesn't it rely upon interpretations of what coming to power means? What is power? Is it concentrated in an elite or dispersed across a population?  I used to be very influenced by relativism and Nieztsche's perspectivism but might be drawn back to the view that there are such things as facts which the historian must analyse - so for example it is either a fact that somebody was thrown into the River Thames or it isn't and that fact is verifiable like evidence in science based on empirical observation for example the fact that the sun is the centrre of the solar system as Copernicus and Galileo argued in opposition to the geocentric philoosphy of the church with its Latin-based monopoly on thought and expression.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

More from Gary Neville:









						Neville brands Govt 'hypocrites' for speaking out about racism
					

"It starts at the very top and so for me, I wasn't surprised in the slightest that I woke up this morning to those headlines."




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I'm not just a writer, I'm a historian. So thank you for giving me the respect to say I know about fact-checking, source checking and attribution. But I'm not the world's greatest historian so I often slip up with what E H Carr called the verificable facts of history. I had an issue with Carr  - are there facts or is everything interpretation? If you say "HItler came to power in 1933" that could be seen as a fact of history but doesn't it rely upon interpretations of what coming to power means? I used to be very influenced by relativism and Nieztsche's perspectivism but might be drawn back to the view that there are such things as facts which the historian must analyse - so for example it is either a fact that somebody was thrown into the River Thames or it isn't and that fact is verifiable like evidence in science based on empirical observation for example the fact that the sun is the centrre of the solar system as Copernicus and Galileo argued in opposition to the geocentric philoosphy of the church with its Latin-based monopoly on thought and expression.


You're doing that thing again where you post ramblings.


----------



## maomao (Jul 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> You're doing that thing again where you post ramblings.


No-one likes his blog so he's inflicting his 'thoughts' on us.


----------



## andysays (Jul 12, 2021)

I've had the ramblings of Argonia on ignore for quite a while now, but given the number of comments about their postings I'm seeing, I'm starting to wonder if moderator intervention might be appropriate.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

andysays said:


> I've had the ramblings of Argonia on ignore for quite a while now, but given the number of comments about their postings I'm seeing, I'm starting to wonder if moderator intervention might be appropriate.


OK fair enough I'll take your advice and listen to your feedback and ease off and go for a walk and an ice-cream in a deckchair. I've said my piece now really and don't want to ruin anyone's day. All I want is a democracy and an open society where there is civilised debate between multiple points of view. Good luck and best wishes. No offence intended at all. Live long and prosper.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

maomao said:


> No-one likes his blog so he's inflicting his 'thoughts' on us.


Probably fair comment although I checked the stats and I up to 2 visitors a month. You're not exactly President of my fan club but I'll still buy you a pint of Stella in the student bar at the Urban University.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

Goodbye. Will still be involved to bump threads here and there and like as many posts as I can but I have been hounded off by your angry army of denizens with pitchforks. Wish the same would finally happen with this Johnny Rotten government.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Goodbye. Will still be involved to bump threads here and there and like as many posts as I can but I have been hounded off by your angry army of denizens with pitchforks.


Come on, there's no pitchforks. And if there would be, they'd be small disposable biodegradable ones. Just take a breather and be good to yourself.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Come on, there's no pitchforks. And if there would be, they'd be small disposable biodegradable ones. Just take a breather and be good to yourself.


That's true, fair play.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Goodbye. Will still be involved to bump threads here and there and like as many posts as I can but I have been hounded off by your angry army of denizens with pitchforks.


Oh come on. You have not been hounded from here. There have been several requests for you to follow the FAQs which you haven't been doing. You have been treated very very gently because some of us are worried about you. But your persistent thread ramblings are draining us all.

Please seek medical help.


----------



## maomao (Jul 12, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Come on, there's no pitchforks. And if there would be, they'd be small disposable biodegradable ones. Just take a breather and be good to yourself.


I've got a pitchfork. A big, pointy one.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Oh come on. You have not been hounded from here. There have been several requests for you to follow the FAQs which you haven't been doing. You have been treated very very gently because some of us are worried about you. But your persistent thread ramblings are draining us all.
> 
> Please seek medical help.


Like I say, medical help is for people who are sick. I wouldn't burden the poor privatised beleagured NHS with my mental health which is just tickety-boo as we finally come towards being some form of a democratic state. But thanks for the concern and the advice equationgirl


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Seriously, from where I am, it doesn't seem 'ticketty boo'.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 12, 2021)

maomao said:


> I've got a pitchfork. A big, pointy one.


Step away from the pitchfork


----------



## Argonia (Jul 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Seriously, from where I am, it doesn't seem 'ticketty boo'.


Where are you, Scotland? Don't annul the 1707 Act of Union please. Would miss you. OK that's my last - I'm out. I might try and beat Bezos into space for some fun and diversion and might join Elon Musk in setting up a colony on Mars with Matt Damon growing potatoes for us to eat.


----------



## maomao (Jul 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Seriously, from where I am, it doesn't seem 'ticketty boo'.


Depends if you read his posts as poor attempts at comedy combined with a public school level of self-entitlement that lets him shit all over threads that were previously interesting without embarrassment, or actual delusion. I'd tend towards the former analysis.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2021)

maomao said:


> I've got a pitchfork. A big, pointy one.



Got a new combine harvester yesterday, I'll give you the keys


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Got a new combine harvester yesterday, I'll give you the keys


I've got 40 acres.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 12, 2021)

I got a mangleworzel in my garden 
I got a mangleworzel in the shed
I got a mangleworzel in the bathroom
and a mangleworzel for an 'ead

*from memory so may not be totally right


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 13, 2021)

Top lads


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Top lads



More where that came from, please


----------



## brogdale (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2021)

Dog nonce, that's a new and inventive one.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 14, 2021)

Massive racist:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


That'd be a new meaning for puppy love


----------



## elbows (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 15, 2021)

Nicely done.


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Been going on for ages, it's not necessary to tell the truth in any circumstance, this is the lesson. A post truth world.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> And it originated in the US



True, but there's always been a habit of blaming a "least-favoured" nation-state for just about everything. Here in England we called syphilis "the French disease" for centuries, whereas the French called syphilis (pardon my spelling) "la maladie Italienne", & the North Americans blamed everyone but themselves, & still do. People decided to call that Influenza outbreak "Spanish Flu" for similar ignorant & non fact-based reasons.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> True, but there's always been a habit of blaming a "least-favoured" nation-state for just about everything. Here in England we called syphilis "the French disease" for centuries, whereas the French called syphilis (pardon my spelling) "la maladie Italienne", & the North Americans blamed everyone but themselves, & still do. People decided to call that Influenza outbreak "Spanish Flu" for similar ignorant & non fact-based reasons.


Spanish flu was so named mainly to give it a point of origin away from the WW1 trenches. Part of keeping secret the fact that it had been endemic there.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Massive racist:



I guess this might be true, but Natalie Rowe has a very long history of posting things on twitter that turn out to have zero basis in reality


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> I guess this might be true, but Natalie Rowe has a very long history of posting things on twitter that turn out to have zero basis in reality


Okay.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 16, 2021)

Fairweather said:


>



Genius.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The houses of parliament nineteenth century, the previous ones burned down in the 1830s



Didn't know you were that old!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 16, 2021)

belboid said:


> Cray Supercomputers [\pedant]


They may have been villainous computers, but they loved their dear old mm.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2021)

is this really what he said yesterday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Didn't know you were that old!


Sasaferrato saw it as an auld man


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 16, 2021)

Boris Johnson has appointed an Oxford Uni friend to an "ethics" committee.

Ethics! FFS. 



Former lawyer Ewen Fergusson will begin a five-year stint on the Committee on Standards in Public Life next month.
He was a member of Oxford University's Bullingdon Club at the same time as the prime minister. 

Labour has accused Johnson of "cronyism", bears of shitting in the woods etc. 

Boris Johnson's university friend gets ethics watchdog role


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> is this really what he said yesterday?
> View attachment 278826


Well he was in the West Midlands yesterday - Coventry - but I can't quite see him using the word "seratonin" tbh.


----------



## belboid (Jul 16, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Well he was in the West Midlands yesterday - Coventry - but I can't quite see him using the word "seratonin" tbh.


Why not? It’s all part of his verbal diarrhoea.  And made more sense than the “yeast, the magic sauce, the ketchup of catch-up” which he also actually said.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 16, 2021)

belboid said:


> Why not? It’s all part of his verbal diarrhoea.  And made more sense than the “yeast, the magic sauce, the ketchup of catch-up” which he also actually said.


Did he? Bloody hell, what a tosser. Still I didn't think he'd know what seratonin was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Nicely done.



One of the oddities of the HoC is that you can seemingly lie your head off, but you're not allowed to say that a fellow Parliamentarian is lying.

Frankly I'd like to hear the entire Labour, Lib Dem, SNP and other benches all chant "liar" at PMQs, to see if Hoyle and his minions can do anything to nearly half the House.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> One of the oddities of the HoC is that you can seemingly lie your head off, but you're not allowed to say that a fellow Parliamentarian is lying.



Yes I noticed that 

It used to be the lawyer's definition of telling the truth - stretch the truth as much as you like but just don't outright lie. Johnson and mates seem to have ditched that though.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2021)

__





						Britain is poised to recover from the pandemic like a coiled spring - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## not a trot (Jul 17, 2021)

stavros said:


> One of the oddities of the HoC is that you can seemingly lie your head off, but you're not allowed to say that a fellow Parliamentarian is lying.
> 
> Frankly I'd like to hear the entire Labour, Lib Dem, SNP and other benches all chant "liar" at PMQs, to see if Hoyle and his minions can do anything to nearly half the House.



"Does the honourable lying cunt agree with me", sounds more in keeping.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


he's looking a bit penguin there


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Fucking pasty fat liar wanker


Are you some sort of liberal? Your abuse is very limp, mate!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2021)

When is he going to backpedal on this unlockening madness? It's nail biting. Are they really going to go through with it?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)

It's Boris he go through with it until the deaths rise significantly to be bad for his PR

they he will blame us pesky poor people for not following his deliberately wooly instructions


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> It's Boris


Johnson, it's FUCKING Johnson.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)

its De Piffle  or Cockwomble 

*shakes fist at sky


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 17, 2021)

or 'that cunt johnson'

(simply 'that cunt' is not adequate, as could be confused for several other cunts in the government)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> It's Boris he go through with it until the deaths rise significantly to be bad for his PR
> 
> they he will blame us pesky poor people for not following his deliberately wooly instructions


I thought that at least with all the other countries in the world calling his plans mental and dangerous for the world, someone would step in and force him to do something other than ask people to be careful . . . it's obvious that hasn't worked in the past.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought that at least with all the other countries in the world calling his plans mental and dangerous for the world, someone would step in and force him to do something other than ask people to be careful . . . it's obvious that hasn't worked in the past.


there's only God or the Queen left who can


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought that at least with all the other countries in the world calling his plans mental and dangerous for the world, someone would step in and force him to do something other than ask people to be careful . . . it's obvious that hasn't worked in the past.



you do remember him wandering around covid wards proclaiming it was important to shake people hands at the start of the pandemic right?

We are talking about a man who walked out on his wife whilst she was going thru Chemo

don't expect very much from the fella


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> you do remember him wandering around covid wards proclaiming it was important to shake people hands at the start of the pandemic right?
> 
> We are talking about a man who walked out on his wife whilst she was going thru Chemo
> 
> don't expect very much from the fella


I expect he's going to make a fucking mess of things and he hasn't let me down so far


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 17, 2021)

Yeah, I don't get calling him by his first name. He's not our mate or anything.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 17, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Yeah, I don't get calling him by his first name. He's not our mate or anything.


You mean Alexander


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When is he going to backpedal on this unlockening madness? It's nail biting. Are they really going to go through with it?



Too late to backpedal now. A lot of people have already given up on masks etc.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Certainly know how to set an example...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Yeah, I don't get calling him by his first name. He's not our mate or anything.


Disgraced Prime Minister Alexander de Pfeffel Johnson


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Could it be that they're lying?


----------



## Spandex (Jul 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Certainly know how to set an example...
> 
> View attachment 279139


PM and Sunak say "fuck you, suckers" to the British people


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)

How convenient:


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)

It gets worse:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Fucking wankers


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

_Barnard Castle II_


----------



## maomao (Jul 18, 2021)

Gove did it a month or two ago. It's clearly a special scheme for cabinet ministers. It's not like it's new that they think rules don't apply to them anyway.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Could it be that they're lying?
> 
> View attachment 279142


Whatever the trurh, this is just going to look to much of the population like contact with Covid/Javid-19 is no big deal. Fucking hell.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Well we can only hope Alexander will get it properly this time and it will finish him off...


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> Gove did it a month or two ago. It's clearly a special scheme for cabinet ministers. It's not like it's new that they think rules don't apply to them anyway.


True, but has the potential to offend the 'innate sense of fair-play' held by 'the Great British public' just like Cummings did.
Politically risky, I'd say; my old Mum & Dad won't like this at all, and they don't follow politics.


----------



## prunus (Jul 18, 2021)

Fucking cunts.   I can’t be bothered to say any more but this makes me furious.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2021)

They have built the coffin and are now just hammering nails in


----------



## Flavour (Jul 18, 2021)

This is so brazenly arrogant it really shows just how few fucks the tories feel they need to give and is, in one sense, a reflection on just how non-existent/ non-threatening the opposition are


----------



## maomao (Jul 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> True, but has the potential to offend the 'innate sense of fair-play' held by 'the Great British public' just like Cummings did.
> Politically risky, I'd say; my old Mum & Dad won't like this at all, and they don't follow politics.


I don't really believe in the public's innate sense of fair-play given their propensity to elect swaggering inbred toffs.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> I don't really believe in the public's innate sense of fair-play given their propensity to elect swaggering inbred toffs.


Yep; fair point, but I'm not sure that 'fair-play' necessarily equates to any notions of social justice...it's more a conservative tenet of rule-following.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)

This is a timely piece penned by German journalist Annette Dittert , originally published in the German politics magazine,  _Blätter










						The politics of lies: Boris Johnson and the erosion of the rule of law
					

It is truly dizzying to live in the UK these days, if you have a good memory. Life under the Johnson government means that whatever they tell you today, it will all have changed by tomorrow. Whatever you remember, it never happened like that. What Johnson did was not as it seemed, or it was...




					www.newstatesman.com
				



_


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 18, 2021)

Flavour said:


> This is so brazenly arrogant it really shows just how few fucks the tories feel they need to give and is, in one sense, a reflection on just how non-existent/ non-threatening the opposition are


Yeah, when Boris turns up for PMQ's on Wednesday (as he won't be self isolating), any competent opposition leader should be hammering him for this.

It just lurches from debacle to disaster. Here we are one day from _freedom day_ and we could have managed it had we not been governed by lunatics. Now I'm reading tweets from so many people saying they are self imposing a further lockdown.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2021)

This is so annoying, my son has been isolating for about 9 days. Missed the end of his Junior school and all the leaving stuff. It's his sister's birthday tomorrow and we can't really do much for it, and I think my mum isn't talking to me cos we cancelled her coming to celebrate today.

Meanwhile, turns out we could have just made up some nonsense and ignored it.

I know it's not the same as people not being able to go to funerals etc. but fuck him. There's always a little wheedle out if it for them. One rule for us and one for them. Useless twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Yeah, when Boris turns up for PMQ's on Wednesday (as he won't be self isolating), any competent opposition leader should be hammering him for this.
> 
> It just lurches from debacle to disaster. Here we are one day from _freedom day_ and we could have managed it had we not been governed by lunatics. Now I'm reading tweets from so many people saying they are self imposing a further lockdown.


If we weren't governed by lunatics we wouldn't be one day from "freedom day"


----------



## agricola (Jul 18, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Yeah, when Boris turns up for PMQ's on Wednesday (as he won't be self isolating), any competent opposition leader should be hammering him for this.
> 
> It just lurches from debacle to disaster. Here we are one day from _freedom day_ and we could have managed it had we not been governed by lunatics. Now I'm reading tweets from so many people saying they are self imposing a further lockdown.



Won't it be the first full chamber PMQs as well?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well we can only hope Alexander will get it properly this time and it will finish him off...


Either that or a nurse with a pillow will happen by


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2021)

Organisations model themselves on the behaviour of their leaders. Basic management theory. 

This prick either doesn't know that or doesn't care. Not sure which one is worse.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)

Nail on the head here:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2021)

tommers said:


> Organisations model themselves on the behaviour of their leaders. Basic management theory.
> 
> This prick either doesn't know that or doesn't care. Not sure which one is worse.


'working toward the fuhrer'


----------



## agricola (Jul 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> 'working toward the fuhrer'



"_Johnson's Table Talk_" would certainly be one of the worst books imaginable, though of course there is no way they'd ever let anyone into those meetings in order to write down his utterances.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2021)

agricola said:


> "_Johnson's Table Talk_" would certainly be one of the worst books imaginable, though of course there is no way they'd ever let anyone into those meetings in order to write down his utterances.


Pity the poor stenographer being leched over by the awful johnson


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 18, 2021)

agricola said:


> Won't it be the first full chamber PMQs as well?


It will if Mogg has any say


----------



## MrSki (Jul 18, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This is a timely piece penned by German journalist Annette Dittert , originally published in the German politics magazine,  _Blätter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rest of the world are crying for us. Not having a media willing to report this internally has left us in this shite position & it will only get worse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The rest of the world are crying for us. Not having a media willing to report this internally has left us in this shite position & it will only get worse.


You cannot hope to bribe or twist
(thank God!) the British journalist...


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Nail on the head here:



How malevolent narcissists roll.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 18, 2021)

teqniq said:


> This is a timely piece penned by German journalist Annette Dittert , originally published in the German politics magazine,  _Blätter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good article, but the bolded part here is sus.


> At the beginning of the pandemic, *almost unnoticed by the public*, the government passed the Coronavirus Act, which allows it to introduce regulations without parliamentary scrutiny.


It was pretty big news at the time. very controversial. with backbench rebellions and the government forced into backing down on including a 6 month sunset clause. the news was totally dominated by covid & what the government was doing about it. 
so did people really not notice? more like they knew and were content to go along or outright supportive.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Posted in his own thread as well; Sunak is gunning for the top job...


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh, so it's "official"; they've both caved.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2021)

Fucking bellends.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2021)

"even the sense that". Fuck off.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Well that went well then didnt it? Fucking twats


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Jul 18, 2021)

U-turn wankers


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 18, 2021)

They tried the bluff and caved at the final hand. Utter bunch of cunts.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 18, 2021)

Saw the backlash & thought better off at home.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 18, 2021)

damn into want the whole front bench to have a self congratulatory  photo op tomorrow for freedom day


could of give it to them all

*kicks dust


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> U-turn wankers



fuck's sake I'm shit at the 'dank memes'.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 18, 2021)

that's really perked me up that, nothing like a swift tory u-turn to kickstart your sunday


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Flavour said:


> that's really perked me up that, nothing like a swift tory u-turn to kickstart your sunday


Won't this undermine the results of the pilot test that Jenrick was explaining all over the media this am?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 18, 2021)

Flavour said:


> that's really perked me up that, nothing like a swift tory u-turn to kickstart your sunday


Indeed. I was feeling proper stressed earlier.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Yep, I went from half asleep to fucking raging, to not quite so raging in record time this morning.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Won't this undermine the results of the pilot test that Jenrick was explaining all over the media this am?


if anything without those two u turn wankers it would be improved


----------



## JimW (Jul 18, 2021)

有狗心没狗胆 as they say here. Have a dog's desire but not its courage.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2021)

PM and chancellor to self-isolate in rapid U-turn


----------



## Supine (Jul 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> PM and chancellor to self-isolate in rapid U-turn



Do you read this thread?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> Do you read this thread?


to be fair to Badgers things are moving so fast it is hard to keep up


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> Do you read this thread?


No


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> to be fair to Badgers things are moving so fast it is hard to keep up


Yes


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks to be posted pre u-turn but still raised a smile here:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2021)

Abandoning his plan to continue working from his office at 10 Downing Street, Johnson will now instead be working from his home at 10 Downing Street.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 18, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Abandoning his plan to continue working from his office at 10 Downing Street, Johnson will now instead be working from his home at 10 Downing Street.


I think you will find he is putting his feet up at Chequers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I think you will find he is putting his feet up at Chequers.



I was being facetious. Wherever he is, I doubt he's going to be doing anything I would describe as 'work'.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I was being facetious. Wherever he is, I doubt he's going to be doing anything I would describe as 'work'.


Or, in Johnson's case perhaps we need another word altogether?
_faecetious_


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 18, 2021)

A Genius Speaks:



This doesn't seem to be a parody.

Edited to completely change the meaning I meant doesn't seem to be a parody not does


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2021)

But whose going to get the badgers ready for the freedom day parade?


----------



## MrSki (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Just seen it's tweet from about an hour ago, cant bring myself to post it on here.

Fucking gaslighting cunt


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 18, 2021)

what a cunt

is that the wallpaper the fuckwit spent 70 grand on looks like shit


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> what a cunt
> 
> is that the wallpaper the fuckwit spent 70 grand on looks like shit


allegedly he is at Chequers,  so it's not the 50k rolls


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

today's risible u-turn i think all it shows really is that he has absolutely nobody around him who is capable of /  willing to give him the most basic advice on how to not completely & totally predictably fuck up. 
Maybe he just has a vacuum around him now that the indispensable Cummings is gone, a vacuum & some useless nodding sidekicks.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> today's risible u-turn i think all it shows really is that he has absolutely nobody around him who is capable of /  willing to give him the most basic advice on how to not completely & totally predictably fuck up.
> Maybe he just has a vacuum around him now that the indispensable Cummings is gone, a vacuum & some useless nodding sidekicks.


Cummings that champion of following Covid rules


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Cummings that champion of following Covid rules


he was terrible at choosing a chief courtier and now he has none. very sad.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> today's risible u-turn i think all it shows really is that he has absolutely nobody around him who is capable of /  willing to give him the most basic advice on how to not completely & totally predictably fuck up.
> Maybe he just has a vacuum around him now that the indispensable Cummings is gone, a vacuum & some useless nodding sidekicks.



A fucking vacuum cleaner would make a better job of running the country. Though obviously not one of those overpriced Dyson jobs.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 18, 2021)

not a trot said:


> A fucking vacuum cleaner would make a better job of running the country. Though obviously not one of those overpriced Dyson jobs.


A Dyson might not spin around as quickly as this lot though.


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

can you imagine what a shit Sunday he has had? this makes me happy. I had a lovely little day today.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> can you imagine what a shit Sunday he has had? this makes me happy. I had a lovely little day today.


He doesn't give a fuck. Probably pissed and with a baby and second wife he is already bored with his mind is full. This is just background noise in the world of Johnson.


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

nah. He really genuinely has had a really shit Sunday. The one thing he cares about is himself and people's opinion of him, and that's what he fucked up today entirely avoidable. 
I do agree he is probably extra pissed off if it all means he has to stay home with the boring baby.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2021)

kenny g said:


> He doesn't give a fuck. Probably pissed and with a baby and second wife he is already bored with his mind is full. This is just background noise in the world of Johnson.


Third wife. Carrie is his third wife.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> today's risible u-turn i think all it shows really is that he has absolutely nobody around him who is capable of /  willing to give him the most basic advice on how to not completely & totally predictably fuck up.
> Maybe he just has a vacuum around him now that the indispensable Cummings is gone, a vacuum & some useless nodding sidekicks.


He has Princess Nut Nuts to advise him now.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 18, 2021)

I don't think the Thick Of It writers could have come up with much better than "It's Freedom Day. The prime minister, however, is in self-isolation after exposure to his infected Health Secretary."


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2021)

Its like the time he couldnt celebrate restrictions easing with a photo opportunity pint because Philip died.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 18, 2021)

How many days till next lockdown? I reckon around three weeks.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 18, 2021)

kenny g said:


> How many days till next lockdown? I reckon around three weeks.


None. Lockdowns are done.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2021)

kenny g said:


> How many days till next lockdown? I reckon around three weeks.


I wouldn't count on it. I think they'll aim to duke this out for as long as they can.


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

oh god. he's done a video. he 'briefly considered' taking part in the pilot but thinks it much more important everyone sticks to the same rules .


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

You can tell what a bad day it is. It's  Sunday, it's really hot, he's sat there making a video in his bedroom _wearing a fucking tie and a jacket. _the twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I wouldn't count on it. I think they'll aim to duke this out for as long as they can.


Three weeks is about as long as they can duke it out


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 18, 2021)

kenny g said:


> How many days till next lockdown? I reckon around three weeks.


I'm going with sep 13th if we doing a sweepstake


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I don't think the Thick Of It writers could have come up with much better than "It's Freedom Day. The prime minister, however, is in self-isolation after exposure to his infected Health Secretary."


the thick of it writer is in sombre mood today. I think he's wrong about the political careers bit though.


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2021)

If cases just keep growing then he is not likely wrong about political careers.

But I dont think things will be that straightforward, or at least I'm not certain they will. If England manages to peak like Scotland then these tories will declare their plan to have been a success and a model for the world.

I dont know what will happen. I do not rule out an early peak, but then even if that happens I dont know what will happen again later, eg when schools return from holidays in September.


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

too much twitter led me to this. It's quite a thing, in the context of this moment.
Johnson made this speech in early February last year.



thats him. the supercharged champion of the right to buy and sell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> too much twitter led me to this. It's quite a thing, in the context of this moment.
> Johnson made this speech in early February last year.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh but Johnson is more brown bottle out of viz than superman


----------



## elbows (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes that speech was noticed in the early months of the pandemic.


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

I hate him, don’t like spending time doing that but I do. 
that speech is probably the closest we can get to his actual personal views of the whole thing.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2021)

A modern Churchill


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2021)

I won't be satisfied until I see his head on a stick


----------



## agricola (Jul 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A modern Churchill



as British WW2 tanks go he is much more of a Covenanter


----------



## kenny g (Jul 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> Yes that speech was noticed in the early months of the pandemic.



Total and utter scum. The smile before a 100k lives.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 18, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I'm going with sep 13th if we doing a sweepstake


God, that long? There'll be nothing left by then!


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A modern Churchill


Hard to compare him to any other PM, he's the weakest shittest crookedest evah


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2021)

The only way we'll ever get him to answer a question properly is if we put him in the dock. He can always walk away in interviews when people try to hold him to account.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2021)

like trump


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The only way we'll ever get him to answer a question properly is if we put him in the dock. He can always walk away in interviews when people try to hold him to account.


I was thinking, it would be wonderful if at a press conference, if he didn't answer the question ,the next journalist would ask the same question and so on, and if he tried to leave someone had locked the door so he couldn't.

It's nice to have dreams


----------



## Spandex (Jul 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A modern Churchill


More of a modern Lord John Russell.

"_We are starting to hear some bizarre autarkic rhetoric, when barriers are going up, and when there is a risk that new diseases such as potato blight will trigger a panic and a desire for market segregation that go beyond what is rational to the point of doing real and unnecessary economic damage, then at that moment humanity needs some government somewhere that is willing at least to make the case powerfully for freedom of exchange, some country ready to take off its Clark Kent spectacles and leap into the phone booth and emerge with its cloak flowing as the supercharged champion, of the right of the populations of the earth to buy and sell freely among each other.

And here in August 1846, I can tell you in all humility that the UK is ready for that role._"


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2021)

Journalists should have hounded him with that speech there for the last 18 months about his vision of himself as free trade superman forcing the UK to be that one brave country willing to sacrifice all for the right to buy & sell. but all they did was ask about sir can we have a normal Xmas .


----------



## little_legs (Jul 18, 2021)

If nothing else, the past 12 months have shown that Boris is alas unsinkable. I mean he literally said he wanted bodies to pile up in the streets rather than lock down, hundreds of thousands died or were left with long-term health problems. And what did he do? He divvied up the money that should have gone on PPE and care to make a bunch of his mates richer. Half the media were on his side and spreading misinformation, and the other half were busy both-sidesing between the spin and the truth.

The worst part is that people know there is no effective opposition and that the government does not give a crap. Doubt there is anything one/we can do any more except watch the horrors unfold. Each day I walk around my flat thinking that maybe I am predisposed to seeing the bad, but how can anyone watch the events of the last year and think _yeah, but this time we'll be fine_.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 18, 2021)

dont think this has been posted yet, I'm not  a fan of Campbell but I do like his reply...

**


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 18, 2021)

I am genuinely beginning to wish the piece of shit death, and not just in minecraft (except in minecraft if it means keeping my account).

/breathes


----------



## tim (Jul 18, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Hard to compare him to any other PM, he's the weakest shittest crookedest evah


He hasn't invaded Iraq and Afghanistan at the behest of an American Republican President.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2021)

yet


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

Lying cunts caught being lying cunts again...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 18, 2021)

The isolation of signalling staff is an unintended consequence of railway signalling now generally being undertaken from a few large centres rather than the old fashioned box every few miles.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 18, 2021)

Covid-19: PM and chancellor self-isolate after rapid U-turn
					

It comes after anger over "VIP testing" allowing them to work following Sajid Javid's positive test.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




He's changed his mind. Fancy that!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> dont think this has been posted yet, I'm not  a fan of Campbell but I do like his reply...
> 
> *View attachment 279324*


"Don't you think she looks tired?"


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 19, 2021)

The good news is his hair is falling out. That will hurt the vain prick.


----------



## campanula (Jul 19, 2021)

I recall the G20 summit when Trump was openly snubbed by a quartet of world leaders (Macron, Merkel, someone else I can't recall and fucking Johnson), Blatantly sniggering with a clear 'we are the in group' while you are just upstart scum' at Trump (and the dreadful Ivanka in her frilly dress).  That shot, as Trump walked past (ignored and humiliated) with Johnson, leaning into Macron, looking every inch the bully, stabbing his 'ally' Trump in the back with a display of arrogant superiority, has stuck in my mind.  I forsee the exact same looks being directed at Johnson, now a pariah, a bumbling imbecile, his 'legacy' in tatters, exposed as a charlatan, a scumbag, but most importantly, despite the Eton superficial gloss, NOT 'one of us'. That will hurt the piece of shit. I want only to see him publicly rebuffed as the spiteful , incompetent narcissist he surely is.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 19, 2021)

tim said:


> He hasn't invaded Iraq and Afghanistan at the behest of an American Republican President.


Not yet...
But the full horror of Johnson's Belgrano moment is a nightmare I hope we never see


----------



## Spandex (Jul 19, 2021)

tim said:


> He hasn't invaded Iraq and Afghanistan at the behest of an American Republican President.


Now you've got me picturing what if Johnson had won the 2001 General Election with his 80 seat majority...

After 9/11 his cosying up to GWB would be so sickmaking that Blairs fawning would look dignified.

Whitehall would've filled up with consultants with close ties to PNAC.

The lies about WMDs would've been more extravagant and even less believable.

The army wouldn't just have faced shortages of equipment, but what equipment they did receive would've been provided by the Defence Secretary's cousin at incredible prices and made of papier-mache.

Johnson's plan to deploy a squadron of Spitfires to Helmand Province would've been quietly dropped after the development costs (paid to his mistress's brother) spun out of control.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2021)

Frankie Boyle on Johnson, some years back: _He's the sort of person who 200 years ago would have died aged 30 leading a cavalry charge into a volcano_

Can't help but think Freedom Day is that day. But we're all strapped to our horses.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Frankie Boyle on Johnson, some years back: _He's the sort of person who 200 years ago would have died aged 30 leading a cavalry charge into a volcano_
> 
> Can't help but think Freedom Day is that day. But we're all strapped to our horses.



The man is a coward and a bully, he'd be the sole survivor of any charge over the bloody fields of colonising something or charging the Hun because he'd miraculously come down with a bad back when it came to be time to take a risk.

At least Churchill enjoyed being shot at, this pound shop imitation just bumbles around and insults Indians


----------



## A380 (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Frankie Boyle on Johnson, some years back: _He's the sort of person who 200 years ago would have died aged 30 leading a cavalry charge into a volcano_
> 
> Can't help but think Freedom Day is that day. But we're all strapped to our horses.


Nope, he’s Harry Flashman.


----------



## A380 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



i'm reminded of the bit from blackadder the third where the prince regent tells blkackadder how much the public love him, that they shouted 'we hail prince george' when he appeared in public. only for blackadder to put him right by saying they were shouting 'we hate prince george'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> Nope, he’s Harry Flashman.


johnson's the sort of arse flashman would merrily have booted downstairs.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 19, 2021)

Here's the vaccine's minister trying to defend Johnson and Sunak's initial 'one rule for them and no rules for us' decision: Radio 4 Today (it starts at 2.12.20).

It shows both the stupidity of that decision and the inability of anyone in government to take responsibility, to provide an honest answer to a question and to actually apologise.


Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Spandex (Jul 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson's the sort of arse flashman would merrily have booted downstairs.


_He had in tow the cocky little sheeny Johnson, whom I never could stomach. He was pathetic, really, trying to behave like the Young Idea when he was well into greasy middle age, with his lovelock and fancy vest, like a Punjabi whoremaster. They were saying that he had spent longer "arriving" at Westminster than a one-legged Irish peer with the gout; well, he "arrived" in the end, as we know, and if I'd been able to read the future I might have toadied him a good deal more, I daresay._


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



What does this large maskless bunch demand he be arrested for?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2021)

So they're protesting because "freedom day" has turned out to be a damp squib ?
They're clearly causing serious unease, alarm or distress - isn't there a new law in place to have the police put a quick end to it ?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> So they're protesting because "freedom day" has turned out to be a damp squib ?
> They're clearly causing serious unease, alarm or distress - isn't there a new law in place to have the police put a quick end to it ?


Think they are protesting to get Julian Assange let off the hook. TBF, he is a bit of a self-isolation pioneer, so today's a good day to thank him for his service.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What does this large maskless bunch demand he be arrested for?


I dont know, you'd have to ask them, although 'arrest boris  johnson does have a nice ring to it.'


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> So they're protesting because "freedom day" has turned out to be a damp squib ?
> They're clearly causing serious unease, alarm or distress - isn't there a new law in place to have the police put a quick end to it ?


They might just be protesting whilst they are able to legally protest. ( I'm not endorsing it btw)


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 19, 2021)

If it's any consolation, just take comfort in knowing that one day Boris Johnson will be dead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> If it's any consolation, just take comfort in knowing that one day Boris Johnson will be dead.


and shat out of several score penguins' arses


----------



## A380 (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What does this large maskless bunch demand he be arrested for?


Just goes to show how one can find common ground with almost anyone…


----------



## tim (Jul 19, 2021)

.


----------



## tim (Jul 19, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> The good news is his hair is falling out. That will hurt the vain prick.


The whole point of the latest baby was to provide him with an easily accessible follicle bank.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 19, 2021)

tim said:


> The whole point of the latest baby was to provide him with an easily accessible follicle bank.



He can do that by nipping in Poundstretcher to buy an old style mop.

Do they have Poundstretcher near chequers?


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 19, 2021)

He'd get a Waitrose home delivery, pay over the odds for the item and then claim it back on expenses


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 279434


baboons are better looking, more charming, and have better politics than the nefandous johnson


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2021)

it's all kicking off , who would have thought eh ?


----------



## tim (Jul 19, 2021)

Wouldn't it be awful if his head ended up on the end of the wrong people's stick?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

tim said:


> Wouldn't it be awful if his head ended up on the end of the wrong people's stick?


yes, the penguins are particularly looking forward to his eyes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> it's all kicking off , who would have thought eh ?



win-win


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 19, 2021)

So lemme get this right...all restrictions have been legally lifted today and there's an anti-restrictions protest...today?


----------



## t0bytoo (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> So lemme get this right...all restrictions have been legally lifted today and there's an anti-restrictions protest...today?


Also confused. Saw this on the news and thought urban might shed some light on what's going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> So lemme get this right...all restrictions have been legally lifted today and there's an anti-restrictions protest...today?


there are still restrictions, so the protestors don't consider lockdown or whatever you want to call it to be over


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> So lemme get this right...all restrictions have been legally lifted today and there's an anti-restrictions protest...today?


travel restrictions still there and so are restrictions on some public transport


----------



## hegley (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> So lemme get this right...all restrictions have been legally lifted today and there's an anti-restrictions protest...today?


"What do we want?"
"An end to lockdown"
"When do we want it?"
"Earlier than 00.01 today, which is over 12 hours ago"

[stolen from Twitter]


----------



## maomao (Jul 19, 2021)

S☼I said:


> So lemme get this right...all restrictions have been legally lifted today and there's an anti-restrictions protest...today?


It's an anti vaccination protest.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's an anti vaccination protest.


So it's another massive win for the Delta Variant*

*Other Variants will soon be available.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 19, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Johnson, it's FUCKING Johnson.



Who is indeed a MASSIVE fucking Johnson.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2021)

Why give this cabal of grifters the courtesy of arrest formalities? Johnson is well known for his free and easy interpretation of the rule of law. He would respect those that acted in a similar fashion obviously. The foxes would feast on his pasty cadaver for days if left in a royal park


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, the penguins are particularly looking forward to his eyes


Peckety peck...


----------



## Serene (Jul 19, 2021)

Bojos hypocrisy in trying to avoid the self-isolation rule that he dictated to everyone else has its basis in thinking that the proletariat, whose nonentity actually appalls him, are only going to be going out buying fish and chips after sniffing glue and drinking beer, which can be done at home, whereas Bojo needs five star meals and fine wines with the upper classes, which requires going out. The thing is, also, that if he wasnt the PM he would be ignoring the rules anyways, also.


----------



## Serene (Jul 19, 2021)

I mean, Bojo has said that in world war two, many soldiers were locked up in POW camps for many years, so the lower classes ought to think on about that, and how lucky they are in comaparison, having to self-isolate in their own homes.


----------



## tim (Jul 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, the penguins are particularly looking forward to his eyes



The Falangist Puffins of Lundy Island are much higher in the pecking order than the disparate anarchosyndicalist penguin communes of South Georgia.


----------



## stavros (Jul 19, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> He can do that by nipping in Poundstretcher to buy an old style mop.
> 
> Do they have Poundstretcher near chequers?


Poundstretcher is the title of Sunak's next budget.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

tim said:


> The Falangist Puffins of Lundy Island are much higher in the pecking order than the disparate anarchosyndicalist penguin communes of South Georgia.


Yeh but we're not throwing former people to falangist birds


----------



## Supine (Jul 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's an anti vaccination protest.



ahh, that explains it. It’s a protest against a vaccine that entirely optional to have. Makes sense.


----------



## tim (Jul 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but we're not throwing former people to falangist birds


How are you going to stop the mobs of ruthless Corbynites (Piercianist) currently besieging Chequers from seizing the hapless Johnson and dragging him off to their Bristol Channel redoubt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2021)

tim said:


> How are you going to stop the mobs of ruthless Corbynites (Piercianist) currently besieging Chequers from seizing the hapless Johnson and dragging him off to their Bristol Channel redoubt.


By throwing them gove

He's a squeaky little wanker


----------



## keybored (Jul 19, 2021)

I think she may have gone off him a bit...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 19, 2021)

keybored said:


> I think she may have gone off him a bit...



Hell hath no fury...


----------



## Raheem (Jul 19, 2021)

He was incorruptible when she knew him. I can appreciate her disappointment.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2021)

keybored said:


> I think she may have gone off him a bit...



Fundie no-masker is she?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Fundie no-masker is she?


Taxpayer fundee no-masker.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Taxpayer fundee no-masker.


vg


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> It's an anti vaccination protest.


Think you mean ‘Pro-virus’. Call it what it is.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2021)

Latest Cummings hand grenade


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2021)

cunt


----------



## two sheds (Jul 19, 2021)

This is supposedly something the cunt sent?

That's the stuff of covid denial


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> This is supposedly something the cunt sent?
> 
> That's the stuff of covid denial


Yep; Mirror leading with it:


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> This is supposedly something the cunt sent?
> 
> That's the stuff of covid denial


His decisions were so poor during the period in question that it would be necessary to have those sorts of ignorant beliefs in order to sustain the deadly policies for as long as he did back then. Reality still crushed that delusional world in the end, but it took quite a long time before even he had to abandon his shitty instincts and priorities.

So its not surprising that he was saying this sort of shit at the time, and its the same sort of phase as when he was shouting about letting the bodies pile higher. Blame for wave one will end up being spread quite widely, blame for the botched and hideously late response to the second wave will rest firmly on his shoulders.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 19, 2021)

What a kick in the teeth for NHS staff  you'd be tempted to strike for a proper wage after that


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2021)

Seems he wanted to see the Queen in person even when No.10 staff were going down with Covid.

I suppose everyone must have one redeeming feature?


----------



## bimble (Jul 20, 2021)

His ex best mate is dishing out all the gems. 
None of it is surprising.








						Dominic Cummings tells BBC Johnson denied Covid would overwhelm NHS
					

Former aide says Boris Johnson held out on October lockdown because those ‘dying are essentially all over 80’




					www.theguardian.com
				




This is a good quote though, true or just true in spirit idk: 
_"Johnson referred to the Telegraph as “my real boss” and was extremely concerned about the reaction of the right-wing press .."_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Hell hath no fury...


I dont think she would like that.... ( read the reply...)


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dont think she would like that.... ( read the reply...)



TBH, after I wrote that, I did wonder if it isn't a phrase that tends to get used misogynistically


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)

Feckless cunt of a man 









						Boris Johnson 'tried to meet the Queen in person' at start of Covid first wave
					

EXCLUSIVE: Insiders made the bombshell claim, denied by No10, and said the Prime Minister only relented when warned he could be "responsible for the death of the Queen"



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2021)

Could this finally be his poll tax moment 🤞


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 20, 2021)

Imagine what a decent opposition could do with this. Mr. Mings, are you busy?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 20, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Could this finally be his poll tax moment 🤞


Nah, it's Boris, you know Boria, like your mate inne, didn't mean it, good sort, his hair is hilarious, says funny words, lol, good lad, _gets around a bit, worra lad_


----------



## LDC (Jul 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Feckless cunt of a man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just watching Cummings talk about that on the BBC. It's pretty incredible tbh, Johnson had to be persuaded not to see the Queen in March 2020 in case he passed on the virus to her. I mean, that's a stunning level of carelessness/denial/idiocy...?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Nah, it's Boris, you know Boria, like your mate inne, didn't mean it, good sort, his hair is hilarious, says funny words, lol, good lad, _gets around a bit, worra lad_


Yeah you're totally right


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just watching Cummings talk about that on the BBC. It's pretty incredible tbh, Johnson had to be persuaded not to see the Queen in March 2020 in case he passed on the virus to her. I mean, that's a stunning level of carelessness/denial/idiocy...?!


I don't particularly trust Cummings, but it's in the detail of his accounts that his descriptions of what Johnson has done that make them more believable -  the reckless behaviours without regard for the consequences seems very consistent with what we know about Johnson around his previous jobs, the way he conducts his marital (and extra-marital) affairs, even the comments from his teachers...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I don't particularly trust Cummings, but it's in the detail of his accounts that his descriptions of what Johnson has done that make them more believable -  the reckless behaviours without regard for the consequences seems very consistent with what we know about Johnson around his previous jobs, the way he conducts his marital (and extra-marital) affairs, even the comments from his teachers...


I feel sick saying this but I think he is a fraction more trustworthy and definitely more intelligent that Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson.


----------



## LDC (Jul 20, 2021)

Much of what he has said that's key fits with the timelines, is shown in minutes of meetings, has been backed up by other sources, show in messages, or not denied by Downing Street. I think it's pretty reliable. I don't have the hate for him that many have though.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I feel sick saying this but I think he is a fraction more trustworthy and definitely more intelligent that Disgraced Prime Minister Johnson.


Johnson is a crap benchmark to measure anyone's trust, decency, or intelligence against...

ETA: it's the same thing as why we don't use the absolute zero-based Kelvin for temperatures on weather forecasts


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Johnson is a crap benchmark to measure anyone's trust, decency, or intelligence against...
> 
> ETA: it's the same thing as why we don't use the absolute zero-based Kelvin for temperatures on weather forecasts


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2021)

No one gives a toss though, for someone who considers himself to be a master strategist he doesn't seem to appreciate that all he is doing is making himself look like a bitter has-been.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No one gives a toss though, for someone who considers himself to be a master strategist he doesn't seem to appreciate that all he is doing is making himself look like a bitter has-been.


Oh, I think that people do give a toss. Sure, his position is somewhat tainted by the fact of his being a bitter has-been, but a lot of what he is saying jibes very well with what was actually going on at the time.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 20, 2021)

The Queen is over 80.
The cunt probably assumed she was expendable.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh, I think that people do give a toss. Sure, his position is somewhat tainted by the fact of his being a bitter has-been, but a lot of what he is saying jibes very well with what was actually going on at the time.




Nah, a dodgy decision that wasn't carried through in the heady days of March 2020 + saying that it is mostly over 80's pegging it, which it was, that's not going to dame Johnson in the slightest.

However, would you ever give Cummings a job?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No one gives a toss though


Gove does.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2021)

The over 80's might give a toss, and maybe the loved ones of people over 80 who didn't make it.


My uncle is over 80 and got covid, thankfully he survived, and I give a toss as he could have quite easily be dead now.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 20, 2021)

Could this potentially be a proverbial hanging offence for the PM? And if so, who takes the reins.

If it can be backed up that he wanted to meet the Queen during March 2020  in the circumstances demonic cuntings described, then he has just been officially outed as a buffoon.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nah, a dodgy decision that wasn't carried through in the heady days of March 2020 + saying that it is mostly over 80's pegging it, which it was, that's not going to dame Johnson in the slightest.
> 
> However, would you ever give Cummings a job?


I don't think the likes of Cummings would want to work for me in a million years...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Gove does.


so does Darren Grimes (Allegedly)


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> so does Darren Grimes (Allegedly)


#craftywonk


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Gove does.




Bet Johnson's quaking in his boots at that then.




The man who will never be PM


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Could this potentially be a proverbial hanging offence for the PM?




Will be tomorrow's fish and chips wrappings.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I don't think the likes of Cummings would want to work for me in a million years...


I'd imagine he'd work for anyone given enough cash.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 20, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The Queen is over 80.
> The cunt probably assumed she was expendable.



Have to say , I agree with that sentiment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bet Johnson's quaking in his boots at that then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he should never have been mp either


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 20, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The Queen is over 80.
> The cunt probably assumed she was expendable.



tbf…


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> tbf…


yeh she is expendable.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh she is expendable.



Johnson failed us again


----------



## Raheem (Jul 20, 2021)

If she lives long enough, maybe junior will forget he's supposed to take over.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> If she lives long enough, maybe junior will forget he's supposed to take over.


ah yes he'll have entered his second childhood


----------



## philosophical (Jul 20, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> tbf…



I doubt Boris Johnson would see the Queen as expendable in the same way members of this forum might, but I reckon the cavalier way he is portrayed on this might cut through.
Of course Cummings is also a cunt, but he is clever because he has evidence, and he is urging on an enquiry soon where it all comes out. Cummings might ‘win’ as it were if he emerges as a slightly lesser cunt than Johnson.

On a slightly different note, yesterday I was reading about a system of government called ‘sado populism’. Probably not an unfamiliar term to members here, but unfamiliar to me. The system seems to describe the present approach we are enduring.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2021)

Supine said:


> U-turn wankers


Even worse than bus wankers & chips-in-a-Full-English wankers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


> I think you will find he is putting his feet up at Chequers.



Putting his feet up who???


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A modern Churchill



Oh YESSSSSS!!!

Fucking nodding bulldog wanker!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I won't be satisfied until I see his head on a stick



Or him hanging on a gibbet, so the population can poke him with sticks.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or him hanging on a gibbet, so the population can poke him with sticks.


Very sharp sticks with nettles attached


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I won't be satisfied until I see his head on a stick


i won't be satisfied until i see penguins pecking his eyes out for their chicks


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2021)

Can’t we just burn him ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Can’t we just burn him ?


we could. but life springs from death and from the death of boris johnson new penguins shall spring


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Can’t we just burn him ?


Throw him into the pond


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 20, 2021)

Interesting priorities on display on BBC news website.  Apparently Jeff Bezos riding his giant dick into space is more newsworthy than the PM declaring it was fine if millions of 80+ citizens died on his watch.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or him hanging on a gibbet, so the population can poke him with sticks.


A really shit Odin, hanging there for nine days having his eye put out by a pointy stick penguin. 
Then he'd claim to have had the secrets of the runes revealed to him, but it would be all bullshit as usual; instead, it would be one of his 'amusing' racist Spectator columns


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2021)

Give him a break. He’s trying his best. Imagine if Corbyn was in.
/


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Interesting priorities on display on BBC news website.  Apparently Jeff Bezos riding his giant dick into space is more newsworthy than the PM declaring it was fine if millions of 80+ citizens died on his watch.


It was their top story on their flagship television news broadcast at 10pm last night.

And they will probably find ways to promote the story today since the full interview is being shown this evening and they are quite fond of news that advertises one of their programmes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

if the bezos flight ends in his death, ask yourself 'who benefits?' and direct your gaze straight at number 10


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 20, 2021)

Cummings' trouble is he is the architect of this evidence-free world we call the UK today, then he comes along with all his evidence and is surprised that people don't care.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cummings' trouble is he is the architect of this evidence-free world we call the UK today, then he comes along with all his evidence and is surprised that people don't care.


think most people want to test his eyesight by strapping him into a car and pointing it at beachy head with a stick holding down the accelerator.


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> if the bezos flight ends in his death, ask yourself 'who benefits?' and direct your gaze straight at number 10


Operation Moonshot v2.0


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> think most people want to test his eyesight by strapping him into a car and pointing it at beachy head with a stick holding down the accelerator.


With penguins eagerly waiting on the shore below the cliffs


----------



## tim (Jul 20, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Putting his feet up who???



The mouldering remains of Keith "Cheggers" Chegwin.


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> It was their top story on their flagship television news broadcast at 10pm last night.
> 
> And they will probably find ways to promote the story today since the full interview is being shown this evening and they are quite fond of news that advertises one of their programmes.


Now promoting the interview by plucking some different detail out of it:









						Dominic Cummings: I discussed ousting PM after 2019 election landslide
					

Boris Johnson's former aide says Downing Street rifts developed within days of a landslide victory.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2021)

#ArrestBorisJohnson trending on twitter.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Will liking that make me an anti-vaxxer?


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2021)

Well its being used for multiple reasons. People going nuts about vaccine passports is certainly one of them, but so are the latest Cummings revelations about Johnsons deadly pandemic response.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 20, 2021)

It’s on beeb2 7-8pm tonight


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 20, 2021)

It's disgusting the way Cummings is leaking this info in dribs and drabs rather just a straightforward tell-all. He clearly doesn't give a shit about people, and nobody seems to be pulling him on it. I hate him so much.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Standard PR advice isn't it? Throw it all at once and it's still only a story for a few days then forgotten about.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Standard PR advice isn't it? Throw it all at once and it's still only a story for a few days then forgotten about.


I know. It's just so awful though.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Yep you're not wrong. Does play them at their own game though.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 20, 2021)

He just presents as a smarmy scuzzbucket


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> He just presents as a smarmy scuzzbucket



do you mean johnson, cummings, or both?


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 20, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do you mean johnson, cummings, or both?


Both


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Both





as i think i may have said on this (or a thread about cummings) before, it's worth remembering that there doesn't have to be 'a good guy' in a situation like this.

headline for the latest shit should be along the lines of "slimy lying twat accuses slimy lying twat of being slimy lying twat"


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 20, 2021)

I don't doubt the veracity of _some _of what he says, but he presents as a very cold, unempathetic human being, who sees systems not souls. And wants to put grenades under them.


----------



## elbows (Jul 20, 2021)

Cummings cannot suppress a prolonged smile when talking about successful campaign propaganda.

Laura played her role in the shit political pantomime with typical lack of subtlety.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> I don't doubt the veracity of _some _of what he says, but he presents as a very cold, unempathetic human being, who sees systems not souls. And wants to put grenades under them.


Yes, and unfortunately as a result of his coldness, lack of charm and general unlikeability, I fear a lot of voters are ignoring or disregarding what he’s saying about Johnson.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Can’t we just burn him ?


No. Inpenguination it is. It's all decided.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 20, 2021)

Followed by expenguination and sinking.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Followed by expenguination and sinking.


Do we know if penguin shit sinks, or floats?


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 21, 2021)

So did the Cummings interview air last night? Is it worth checking out via iplayer or was it a load of old shit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> So did the Cummings interview air last night? Is it worth checking out via iplayer or was it a load of old shit?


Yes


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

Is that yes, no and yes?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Do we know if penguin shit sinks, or floats?


Dr Therese Coffey is to lead a team of former people to investigate this burning question


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Is that yes, no and yes?


Yes yes and yes


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 21, 2021)

A failed state


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 21, 2021)

A fucking state.


----------



## Winot (Jul 21, 2021)

Surprised the BBC cut this bit from the Cummings interview:


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 21, 2021)

So sorry, as I’ve mentioned numerous times, my attention span is terrible.

Does Cummings support the Tory party policies in general, or was he just there for the pay day?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks like we can skip the questions about Cummings' integrity; the Blustercunt has inadvertently conceded the substantive point about the over 80's in his PMQs response:


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2021)

I have no doubt that Cummings outpourings are entirely factual. No doubt at all that he could back them up if pressed. Yet he tolerated this cavalcade of shite in the first place is telling


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I have no doubt that Cummings outpourings are entirely factual. No doubt at all that he could back them up if pressed. Yet he tolerated this cavalcade of shite in the first place is telling


Worse; he enabled/facilitated it; but to see blustercunt concede the accusations in the inter-psychopathic warfare is just fine.


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> So sorry, as I’ve mentioned numerous times, my attention span is terrible.
> 
> Does Cummings support the Tory party policies in general, or was he just there for the pay day?


He was there to further an agenda that is right wing but not very well aligned with the tory party that he considers to be incompetent and full of people who arent up to the job.

If people watch the interview they have to put up with Laura pretending to be shocked at the way power and grubby deals work, at the ruthlessness and cynicism demonstrated, at the idea of someone having some power over the PM, at anything that is not part of a ridiculous illusion of people doing things out of a sense of public service and duty.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 21, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Does Cummings support the Tory party policies in general, or was he just there for the pay day?



Neither. He used the tory party as his vehicle to achieve brexit.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 21, 2021)

God help me, I actually quite liked Cummings in that interview.  I disagree with him about a lot of things but at least he’s pretty up front about having an agenda and trying to pursue it on grounds of ideology.  And I found him pretty funny, even.

Kuensberg, by contrast, just came across as a establishment schill.


----------



## bimble (Jul 21, 2021)

i've been wondering something. Once you get to this level of shitness (not just the ethical vacuum but the sheer idiocy of the people who are our elected leaders right now) - is there a way back or is it just downhill  all the way from here? 
I think it's the latter tbh, don't know if places can get less stupid only worse. 
He's not quite as clownish as donald trump but i reckon the impact is similar, some sort of biden to follow doesn't fix anything, your country is still fucked cos half the people in it voted for him and don't see any problem with that.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> i've been wondering something. Once you get to this level of shitness (not just the ethical vacuum but the sheer idiocy of the people who are our elected leaders right now) - is there a way back or is it just downhill  all the way from here?
> I think it's the latter tbh, don't know if places can get less stupid only worse.
> He's not quite as clownish as donald trump but i reckon the impact is similar, some sort of biden to follow doesn't fix anything, your country is still fucked cos half the people in it voted for him and don't see any problem with that.


They didn't; 13.9m is not 'half the people'.


----------



## bimble (Jul 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Neither. He used the tory party as his vehicle to achieve brexit.


You think he genuinely wanted Brexit? why? I mean what did he hope would come to pass as a result of leaving?


----------



## bimble (Jul 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> They didn't; 13.9m is not 'half the people'.


yes that is, as always, true.
Maybe this lot will in time be replaced by something better i just felt despair at the moment, its not that they're the evilest its the stupidity, i don't know if this level of incompetence has happened before here maybe i just wasnt paying attention.


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2021)

kabbes said:


> God help me, I actually quite liked Cummings in that interview.  I disagree with him about a lot of things but at least he’s pretty up front about having an agenda and trying to pursue it on grounds of ideology.  And I found him pretty funny, even.
> 
> Kuensberg, by contrast, just came across as a establishment schill.



I said after previous revelations that he is sort of like a mutant right wing version of me, or I am a mutant left wing version of him.

Because we share something that goes beyond mere frustration with the current system and those who rattle around in it. The differences really start to mount up when it comes to ideas about what to replace that with, since he favours the use of those brilliant minds of business whom I detest. And he favours manipulation and concentrated power where I favour something resembling actual democracy and the inclusion of everyone within important systems and decisions.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> You think he genuinely wanted Brexit? why? I mean what did he hope would come to pass as a result of leaving?



Absolutely Cummings wanted it. For him as for many, the desire for it was ideological. Their expectations weren't based on what they thought would happen but on the subjective concepts of freedom, independence and self determination.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 21, 2021)

elbows said:


> I said after previous revelations that he is sort of like a mutant right wing version of me, or I am a mutant left wing version of him.
> 
> Because we share something that goes beyond mere frustration with the current system and those who rattle around in it. The differences really start to mount up when it comes to ideas about what to replace that with, since he favours the use of those brilliant minds of business whom I detest.


Yeah, I could respect his frustration, just not exactly what he wanted to do about it.

It’s interesting to me that people have reacted so negatively to him pointing out what just seems obvious to me — nobody _knows_ yet whether Brexit will be good and that includes him.  All you can do is have a view.  He even pointed out that the reason they won the referendum was that they understood that remain was a perfectly reasonable position to hold, rather than it being only the domain of idiots.  And yet people still seem to not get it.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Dr Therese Coffey is to lead a team of former people to investigate this burning question


Ah, and its inflammability, too...excellent.


----------



## maomao (Jul 21, 2021)

I've only actually read Cummings on education and he's terrible. Thousands of words on checking GCSE results against IQ tests to see if they're getting easier rather than actually looking at the old papers and mark schemes. And no consideration of other factors such as increased teaching to the exam, just pointless black and white thinking that goes nowhere.


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, I could respect his frustration, just not exactly what he wanted to do about it.
> 
> It’s interesting to me that people have reacted so negatively to him pointing out what just seems obvious to me — nobody _knows_ yet whether Brexit will be good and that includes him.  All you can do is have a view.  He even pointed out that the reason they won the referendum was that they understood that remain was a perfectly reasonable position to hold, rather than it being only the domain of idiots.  And yet people still seem to not get it.


He reminds me that I might find it easier to come to terms with this world if there were a lot more active gadflies in it. But then he is also a reminder to be careful what we wish for, since his big ideas and politics suck.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 21, 2021)

kabbes said:


> God help me, I actually quite liked Cummings in that interview.  I disagree with him about a lot of things but at least he’s pretty up front about having an agenda and trying to pursue it on grounds of ideology.  And I found him pretty funny, even.
> 
> Kuensberg, by contrast, just came across as a establishment schill.


Wouldn't go as far as liking him, but I found it a fascinating watch.  Somebody who has been behind the hideous politics of the last few years and who is a major factor in the rise of johnson.  It was fascinating watching someone that is all 'cleverness' and very little obvious emotion. On the interview itself I believed him on the key things he said about johnson as they fitted the facts/what has happened.  Same time, he had his hand close to his mouth for much of it which was interesting in a pop-psych kind of way.  As you say, Kuensberg did a good job deflecting things onto cummings own behaviour. His own actions and behaviour were major issues, but any good interviewer would have followed up what he'd said about johnson, his tendency to not make decisions and, crucially, his underlying libertarian impulses that killed tens of thousands.

Depressingly, I don't thing the claims made do much to shift British politics.  They'll hang around till the watered down inquiries that take place in a few years, but won't touch the opinion polls.  Johnson *GOT BREXIT DONE!* and Labour have died.  In that context even the astonishing and uncontested claims made by cummings about allowing bodies to pile up have nowhere to go in terms of building an opposition (in terms of parliamentary politics or, more importantly, extra parliamentary).


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Neither. He used the tory party as his vehicle to achieve brexit.


Did he want brexit, or did he do it for the money? 

Again, my attention is terrible, and I got the impression he would have done business for whoever offered him the most cash🤷‍♂️


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 21, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> Did he want brexit, or did he do it for the money?
> 
> Again, my attention is terrible, and I got the impression he would have done business for whoever offered him the most cash🤷‍♂️


He wanted brexit


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2021)

But probably as part of a larger agenda (including smashing the civil service) which has gone unfulfilled.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> He wanted brexit



This, I think that's fairly unambiguous., I'd even be generous and say it was for less mendacious means than most of the Ress Moggs that want to tear up standards/rules/rights for commercial opportunities.

I read him as slightly - if honestly - psychopathic in being bold around "fuck the means, I've got an end to get to". But was telling when called out on the pretence of associating honesty to the (albeit damaging) rationality, when put on the spot about Turkeys EU progress. I think that busted his flush, and any attempts to be seen as some sort of 'sage of our times', will realistically be associated with that of a liar (and quite facepalmy, a liar in denial), just like there rest of 'em. 

I generally think he's nailed the zeitgeist of a hyper-shifted news cycle speed (so nothing matters/sticks), along with assured confident delivery - I don't think he's quite as smart as he thinks he is, and frankly any event that knocks him down a peg or two, is good in my eyes. And you can tell when he's rattled, which is always refreshing to see


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Looks like we can skip the questions about Cummings' integrity; the Blustercunt has inadvertently conceded the substantive point about the over 80's in his PMQs response:



Just watched pmq's and he said 'I' before quickly changing to 'we'. Prime chance for Starmer to jump on that but yet again he failed.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes, seems to me cummings wanted more power for himself to push forward his 'ideas'  and so wanted the EU out of the way, and the civil service out of the way.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2021)

I don’t think his primary motivation for anything is cash tbh. And that’s worrying. We call all be bought


----------



## MrSki (Jul 21, 2021)

Why has Starmer not been like this since he became leader?

Worth watching for Johnson's face at the end.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I don’t think his primary motivation for anything is cash tbh. And that’s worrying. We call all be bought


Wouldn't even want to hire Johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Why has Starmer not been like this since he became leader?
> 
> Worth watching for Johnson's face at the end.



His face would look infinitely better if it was above a noose

Or if no neck descended from it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Why has Starmer not been like this since he became leader?
> 
> Worth watching for Johnson's face at the end.



It's still pretty shit tbh, being as it should be more he should resign rather than must try harder


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Why has Starmer not been like this since he became leader?
> 
> Worth watching for Johnson's face at the end.



He's upped his game a bit. Took his time, mind you...


----------



## MrSki (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Jul 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> yes that is, as always, true.
> Maybe this lot will in time be replaced by something better i just felt despair at the moment, its not that they're the evilest its the stupidity, i don't know if this level of incompetence has happened before here maybe i just wasnt paying attention.


I feel much the same. As much as I loathed Thatcher and Thatcherism in the 1980s, I don’t remember feeling the sort of visceral contempt I have for this bunch of corrupt, venal shamblers.

 I’ve also been depressed at the public’s seeming lack of interest in the blatant corruption - huge sums of our money squandered, and fat juicy contracts awarded to ministers’ chums - and the murderous incompetence that gave this country one of the highest per capita death rates …

 … so why aren’t people more furious? Is it an apathy to do with how little we now expect of our politicians - no standards, probity, no shame.

 “What do you expect? They’re politicians” 😞


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

If Corbyn had done all this mind ....


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 21, 2021)

Actuaries have their say on the latest bombshell from Cummings


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

Has been posted above but this really does sum it up


----------



## Raheem (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Do we know if penguin shit sinks, or floats?


If it floats, he's a witch.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)

Another superb piece from Michael Govern Ready


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)

More lies at PMQs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


> More lies at PMQs



It would only be surprising if he accidentally told the truth


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Another superb piece from Michael Govern Ready


Who the fuck is Donna Ferentes?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2021)

Lindsay Hoyle has too much of an eye on a peerage to be of any actual use as the Speaker. Fucking worse than useless:



E2a it wasn't Hoyle himself but one of his deputies. Still fucking useless.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)

Good on Ms Butler.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

So let me get this straight, some Tories try to interfere in a criminal case and get a 1 day suspension. A labour MP tells the truth. Johnson has demonstrably lied. Gets chucked out of the chamber which is a lot more high profile action than the Tories. 🤬


----------



## teqniq (Jul 22, 2021)

That's about the size of it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 22, 2021)

You can’t suggest someone is lying.
“
 The Speaker has ruled that a Member who intends to mention another Member’s name in a debate should inform the other Member; this is not necessary if the Member is present in the Chamber.

10. Expressions which are unparliamentary and which normally call for prompt intervention from the Chair include:

(1) the imputation of false or unavowed motives;

(2) the misrepresentation of the language of another and the accusation of misrepresentation;

(3) charges of uttering a deliberate falsehood;

(4) abusive and insulting language of a nature likely to create disorder.”

It’s a gentlemen’s club at heart.you can lie all day long and never be challenged on it


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 22, 2021)

Scum


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Good on Ms Butler.


A price worth paying.

For all the good that it will do. Accusing a prime minister of lying should be a toxic, explosive allegation. Instead, it's just telling everyone what we already know: Boris Johnson lies like a rug.


----------



## oryx (Jul 22, 2021)

Brave of Dawn Butler and good that she didn't back down.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## andysays (Jul 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> You can’t suggest someone is lying.
> “
> The Speaker has ruled that a Member who intends to mention another Member’s name in a debate should inform the other Member; this is not necessary if the Member is present in the Chamber.
> 
> ...



Does number 4 mean you're not allowed to call another Member a cunt?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 22, 2021)

I yearn for more disorder


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I yearn for more disorder


Starmer should set up a rota system, so that a certain number of Labour MPs take the hit of accusing him of being a lying piece of shit each day.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Starmer should set up a rota system, so that a certain number of Labour MPs take the hit of accusing him of being a lying piece of shit each day.


Shame that parliament is in recess till September.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Starmer should set up a rota system, so that a certain number of Labour MPs take the hit of accusing him of being a lying piece of shit each day.




He won't. He is probably seething that Dawn Butler did this. He is a rules man and if he does not like the rules, he will make some up. The man has had his spine surgically removed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Starmer should set up a rota system, so that a certain number of Labour MPs take the hit of accusing him of being a lying piece of shit each day.


Starmer unfortunately doesn't seem to have the spine that dawn Butler has


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 22, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The man has had his spine surgically removed


great minds etc etc


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)

The whole of Dawn Butler's speech is a cracker not just the end bit that got her thrown out.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 22, 2021)

'Spineless' Starmer pulling his punches doesn't necessarily mean he is shit or failing. He's got to go after this shower in government one day though. And, given what they've been allowed to do in terms of corruption and bungling misgovernance, the gloves will have to come off. Although Labour are always at a disadvantage if they put a foot wrong, whereas the Tories get away with almost unprecedented grift, bluster and lack of accountability.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The whole of Dawn Butler's speech is a cracker not just the end bit that got her thrown out.



Good stuff.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

Just imagine if this actually the start of him getting called out regularly.
One can but dream.


----------



## Supine (Jul 22, 2021)

Good work Dawn


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 22, 2021)

Lie in parliament with impunity.
Get chucked out by the Speaker for calling out lies
Speaker will not correct those lies.

What a shit show.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 22, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Just imagine if this actually the start of him getting called out regularly.
> One can but dream.


I'd rather imagine he contracts covid again for real...

Or at least is pinged almost daily so that he can never leave self isolation, meanwhile Carrie Symonds divorces him, his bank account plunges, and Chequers burns down in a freak force majeure with no innocent loss of life


----------



## brogdale (Jul 22, 2021)

Cold War Steve's support for Butler...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 22, 2021)

🤢


----------



## Raheem (Jul 22, 2021)

Disappointing that Butler didn't throw in Gove's superinjuction while she was at it.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2021)

Just a reminder of how much of a cunt he is.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 23, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The whole of Dawn Butler's speech is a cracker not just the end bit that got her thrown out.




She could only make this any more perfect by denying calling him a liar at the end when called out on it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The whole of Dawn Butler's speech is a cracker not just the end bit that got her thrown out.



Tbh the speaking truth to power bit only works if power gives a fuck about truth


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 23, 2021)

Decent article about Johnson by Jon Bigger:





__





						Article: Why Boris Johnson still isn’t a libertarian – AnarchistStudies.Blog
					





					anarchiststudies.noblogs.org


----------



## teqniq (Jul 23, 2021)

Seems an appropriate place to leave this:









						Petition: Make lying in the House of Commons a criminal offence
					

The Government should introduce legislation to make lying in the House of Commons a criminal offence. This would mean that all MPs, including Ministers, would face a serious penalty for knowingly making false statements in the House of Commons, as is the case in a court of law.




					petition.parliament.uk


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Seems an appropriate place to leave this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It already is an offence 









						Members deliberately misleading the House - Erskine May - UK Parliament
					

Information on the 'Members deliberately misleading the House' section of Erskine May.




					erskinemay.parliament.uk


----------



## andysays (Jul 23, 2021)

belboid said:


> It already is an offence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a *criminal* offence though, which is what the petition is calling for.

(not that I imagine the petition will actually achieve anything)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Jul 23, 2021)

Johnson's nose is visible from space.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 23, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 280184


Someone quoted that, quite rightly pointing out that:


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 23, 2021)

From Newthump We call Boris Johnson a liar every day, where's our media exposure? :



> Here at NewsThump, we call the Prime Minister a liar in almost every article we write about him, as it serves two purposes; firstly, it conveys the epitome of the character of our democratically elected leader to anyone who happens to have spent the last decade living under a rock – of whom we are jealous – and secondly, well, it’s just easy copy.
> 
> In addition to calling him a liar we’ve called him a raft of other names as well. ‘Half-tumescent bag of lard’, ‘ balding bumblegit’ and ‘horny horny hippo’ were just some of the dozens of names we’ve called the adulterous blob of undiluted narcissism currently day drinking in Downing Street.


They are going to town on him in general.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 23, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Johnson's nose is visible from space.


Could be used to climb into orbit


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2021)

Oh what a shame.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> Oh what a shame.





time to have another artificial argument with the EU and send a gunboat somewhere...


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> time to have another artificial argument with the EU and send a gunboat somewhere...



The gunboat got pinged and went into self-isolation.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> The gunboat got pinged and went into self-isolation.



That would include doing a U-Turn. Johnson wouldnt allow that, would he...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> time to have another artificial argument with the EU and send a gunboat somewhere...


Nah, they’re rolling with ‘oh look, migrants in dinghys’.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 24, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> time to have another artificial argument with the EU and send a gunboat somewhere...



can he promise to build something completely fucking pointless or unachievable

already have the Brexit Boat and building a bridge to keep the orangemen happy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> can he promise to build something completely fucking pointless or unachievable
> 
> already have the Brexit Boat and building a bridge to keep the orangemen happy


We are relying on Johnson being available to start the grytviken - buenos aires friendship bridge, the most technically challenging engineering project of our age


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> Oh what a shame.
> 
> View attachment 280254


From a party perspective I'm not sure it really matters what his personal ratings are like at the moment. We're nearly three years from the next scheduled GE, and I've no doubt the Tory machine will pull the trigger on him if he's a electoral liability a year or so out from 2024.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> From a party perspective I'm not sure it really matters what his personal ratings are like at the moment. We're nearly three years from the next scheduled GE, and I've no doubt the Tory machine will pull the trigger on him if he's a electoral liability a year or so out from 2024.


Unfortunately I fear you’re right. The electorate have short memories (unless they are reminded by the Right-wing press, e.g. dredging up tweets and events from years ago to ram home the Labour anti-Semitism theme).
And as you say, if Johnson is still this unpopular six-to-twelve months before the next election, they will replace him.

 A great pity we don’t have an election this year!


----------



## maomao (Jul 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> From a party perspective I'm not sure it really matters what his personal ratings are like at the moment. We're nearly three years from the next scheduled GE, and I've no doubt the Tory machine will pull the trigger on him if he's a electoral liability a year or so out from 2024.


In favour of whom? He's the most popular politician they've got by a long long way. He'd have to have a huge fall in popularity to not be their candidate at the next election.


----------



## stavros (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm not totally sure that his personal popularity is flagging, as I was only reacting to Elbows' headline screenshot. Johnson has an unnerving ability to get a great many people to overlook his many weaknesses, and his cabinet seem to be loyal and disciplined, for now.

maomao, exactly, I agree, although things can change very quickly for totally unforeseen reasons. The most likely reason I can think of for him not to be leader at the next GE is that he gets bored, thinks he's ticked that box on his to-do list, and is promised a peerage by whoever replaces him.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 24, 2021)

This is more probably more wishful thinking, but I think Dawn Butler's dose of truth may be hitting home, but not so much her calling him a liar, as I think most of his supporters know he is, but her getting thrown out of the chamber for telling the truth. Johnson's lying his one of his USPs, 'he's a liar, but he's our liar' sort of mentality. But someone eloquently pointing it out and getting a bollocking is not on.

If the speaker had just ignored her and let her finish and let the debate continue, I think the speech would have been lost in the noise.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2021)

The Delta variant was always likely to damage the vaccine bounce. The extent of the damage would come down to the size of the wave, how well the government were considered to have handled it, amount of disruption and whether any unlocking u-turns were involved. Its still too early to fully judge some of those things, but the government messed up in multiple areas and the disruption from self-isolation, number of children sent home from school etc, and number of people infected has been very large. There is a chance the government will still 'get away with it' if the situation doesnt carry on growing worse for too much longer, and there could be a bit of bounce back in the positive direction for the government if some peoples default assumption that we'll end up in lockdown again doesnt actually happen. But there are lots of ways it could get wore even if the wave doesnt keep doubling in size, eg if the food disruption becomes more accute and the stench of incompetence grows even more. Some of the same also applies to ongoing Brexit implications.

The grenades Cummings keeps lobbing are doing a bit of damage too, as is Johnsons failure to put on a convincing performance with things such as his levelling up speech.

If I claim that Johnson is a spent force then I might be premature. But he might be, and it will just take a bit of time and a few specific events to confirm it.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't think his comments regarding the deaths of  those over 80 will have much appeal to the traditional tory voter either.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 24, 2021)

I continue to be amazed that enough people are prepared to take this utter charlatan, this public school blagger at face value. I thought he was a joke when he became famous in the 90's. I still do. I thought the bubble would burst rapidly, which just encapsulates my complete lack of political intuition.

He's a cunt. A self-serving, brutalised Eton bully. I knew his sort by the age of ten. They can adeptly navigate the institutional world and manipulate others, then fuck off leaving chaos and hurt on their wake. With that, 'Oh, I didn't really mean it, just a laugh, off skiing, bye' shrugging nonchalance.

 Fulham pavement drinkers, blocking the pavement when you try to get through and past their braying.

Poverty is a moral deficiency.

The Empire was benevolent and confirms our systemic superiority.

I'm done ranting. Thank you for tolerating it. I think I'll get a bit pissed now.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 25, 2021)

Johnson's latest wizard wheeze is to assign a named police office to each victim of crime.
But this has been place for years.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2021)

Perhaps the idea is to abolish it, then reintroduce it with a flourish.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Johnson's latest wizard wheeze is to assign a named police office to each victim of crime.
> But this has been place for years.




So much more polite to be ignored by someone you've been introduced to


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2021)

> _“There is a sense of shock or violation when someone has invaded your life, taken something you love or value or need”_



yeah, but aside from how his ex-wife feels about Carrie...


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> So much more polite to be ignored by someone you've been introduced to


"My name is Clive, this Nigel and that is Ben, today we're going to restrain you until you pass out,  or die, which ever comes first."


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

tim said:


> The mouldering remains of Keith "Cheggers" Chegwin.



Poor Cheggers. All he ever did was play pop & get his cock out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> No. Inpenguination it is. It's all decided.



Excarnation by penguin seems too good a death for such a rancid waste of skin.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Do we know if penguin shit sinks, or floats?



Given how full of hot air Johnson is, the penguin shit will probably float.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

andysays said:


> Does number 4 mean you're not allowed to call another Member a cunt?



Sadly yes. 
It also means you can't say that an honourable member masturbates dogs. With their mouth.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I yearn for more disorder



Riots with The Damned's "Smash It Up" playing on massive mobile rigs.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Johnson's nose is visible from space.



Could use it as a method of establishing an off-planet colony at one of the LeGrange points. Tie Johnson down & use his nose as a space ladder.


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2021)

maomao said:


> In favour of whom? He's the most popular politician they've got by a long long way. He'd have to have a huge fall in popularity to not be their candidate at the next election.


Sunak is way ahead of him in every poll I've seen since last spring tbf


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sunak is way ahead of him in every poll I've seen since last spring tbf


wait to see how sunak fares when the furlough scheme's withdrawn and the nhs is proper up shit creek


----------



## teqniq (Jul 27, 2021)

Johnson announces plans somewhat akin to chain gangs in an attempt to curb antisocial behaviour (looks like more dog-whistle shit to me):




I prefer this guy's approach:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 27, 2021)

Who would have thought that Chain Gang by Sam Cooke could be so relevant to Britain in these times? What am I talking about - these are indeed bleak, crazy, dystopian times are they not?


----------



## oryx (Jul 27, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Johnson announce plans somewhat akin to chain gangs in an attempt to curb antisocial behaviour (looks like more dog-whistle shit to me):
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this guy's approach:



Liked for Timpson's tweet.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 27, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Johnson announce plans somewhat akin to chain gangs in an attempt to curb antisocial behaviour (looks like more dog-whistle shit to me):
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this guy's approach:



It's almost as if nobody's ever been sentenced to unpaid work and this is a brand new idea.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Johnson announce plans somewhat akin to chain gangs in an attempt to curb antisocial behaviour (looks like more dog-whistle shit to me):
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer this guy's approach:



Yeah, but Timpson's approach doesn't give Patel the opportunity to daily cream her drawers at the prospect of "undesirables" being on the receiving end of humiliation at the hands of embittered right-wing numbskulls with raging inferiority complexes...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

But, TBF, it's not that big a leap from what Pickman's model has lined up for Johnson when he is finally called to account for his crimes...


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 27, 2021)

It's a funny one because he's giving it the chain gang shit to appeal to the nutjobs rather than acknowledging that community sentences are cheaper and more effective in reducing re-offending.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 27, 2021)

I thought the hi-viz thing was already a thing.  I'm sure I've seen stupid "community payback" hi-viz vests knocking around.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I thought the hi-viz thing was already a thing.  I'm sure I've seen stupid "community payback" hi-viz vests knocking around.



There was an entire tv show about


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 27, 2021)

So with this and the 'named police officer' thing yesterday.
Is someone feeding him these ideas to:

a) So he looks stupid as they are already a thing
b) Thinks the electorate is thick and will fall for it, but it won't cost anything, 
c) as b but have some lovely new contracts to give to their mates.

As always this this lot it's difficult to know where to stop the cynicism.


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2021)

The tories are in a mess because all sorts of areas look like they require something more like toryism from the 'post-war consensus' era than the Thatcher onwards era, stuff that is incompatible with huge chunks of their current MPs beliefs.

Combined with Johnsons lack of substance and proper agenda, it is no surprise to find them resorting to the few classics they still have available to them, and law and order gimmicks are certainly one of those.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 27, 2021)

why have a got a feeling Boris just watch the Shawshank redemption and thought hey that's a good idea


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 27, 2021)

Just goes to show that they've always wanted us to be more like the US. They worship Ayn Rand after all.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 27, 2021)

CWS bang on the money again:


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

teqniq said:


> CWS bang on the money again:



He forgot the penguins.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 27, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So with this and the 'named police officer' thing yesterday.
> Is someone feeding him these ideas to:
> 
> a) So he looks stupid as they are already a thing
> ...



d) to create a high profile statement that will annoy the left wing press enough to keep the more disturbing parts of the announcement out of the news. Like the formalisation of increasing stop and search.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 27, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> So with this and the 'named police officer' thing yesterday.
> Is someone feeding him these ideas to:
> 
> a) So he looks stupid as they are already a thing
> ...


The shackling offenders in chain gangs will be his idea to solve the lack of people out in the fields planting and gathering in the crops for the big agri-barons.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2021)

Will the offenders actually be connected to each other with chains?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Will the offenders actually be connected to each other with chains?


Assuming they can find some mate able to rustle up some substandard crap that turns out to be useless, of course...


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Assuming they can find some mate able to rustle up some substandard crap that turns out to be useless, of course...


£3.7bn to Gerald Ratner


----------



## pesh (Jul 28, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Will the offenders actually be connected to each other with chains?


Probably Bluetooth.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2021)

Not all copper's dogs are bastards!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not all copper's dogs are bastards!
> 
> View attachment 280886


Patel seems to be mildly bonding with the dog there


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Patel seems to be mildly bonding with the dog there


Kindred spirits. I hear that sharks give her a respectful nod as they pass, too.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Kindred spirits. I hear that sharks give her a respectful nod as they pass, too.


As do black widow spiders, crocodiles, alligators, pythons, cobras and walruses. Polar bears just ignore her and pooh in her handbag.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 28, 2021)

Polar bears mainly give her a smug look, cos they've beaten Border Force.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 28, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Polar bears mainly give her a smug look, cos they've beaten Border Force.


Then they pooh in her handbag.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 28, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Patel seems to be mildly bonding with the dog there



You're only bonding when your leg is in it's mouth.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 28, 2021)

not a trot said:


> You're only bonding when your leg is in it's mouth.


We can but hope


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 28, 2021)

clearly an inept dickhead


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 28, 2021)

On Tuesday he had the comedy small brolley up while getting soaked and now he he has the inside out one. Wonder if someone is taking the piss or is he just an inept useless twat?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> On Tuesday he had the comedy small brolley up while getting soaked and now he he has the inside out one. Wonder if someone is taking the piss or is he just an inept useless twat?



It's haha fun Boris shit again isn't it. What a laugh. That whole bumbling persona he's built up.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 28, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's haha fun Boris shit again isn't it. What a laugh. That whole bumbling persona he's built up.


Innit?
He's happy as pig in shit with the outcome & media pics/coverage:

*
*
And all this clowning at a ceremony for the fallen soldiers of capital; classy.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> On Tuesday he had the comedy small brolley up while getting soaked and now he he has the inside out one. Wonder if someone is taking the piss or is he just an inept useless twat?


I'd love to think that someone is setting him up with comedy umbrellas. Probably the same person who moves the buttons on his suit an inch along, and puts the automatically-untucking shirts in his wardrobe.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 28, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> On Tuesday he had the comedy small brolley up while getting soaked and now he he has the inside out one. Wonder if someone is taking the piss or is he just an inept useless twat?



I honestly dont think him being stuck on a zipwire waving a union jack was an accident so I doubt that was. That one event gained him much affection in the public consciousness. He's not stupid when it comes to these things.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 28, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's haha fun Boris shit again isn't it. What a laugh. That whole bumbling persona he's built up.


Bingo.


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2021)

To be fair to Johnson, even as he was announcing the crime policies he was the victim of a very public smugging.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2021)

stavros said:


> To be fair to Johnson, even as he was announcing the crime policies he was the victim of a very public smugging.
> 
> View attachment 280941


I wish he'd have been mauled by the alsatian (out of shot in that picture). That would have made a lot of people very happy.

Not quite as good as an inpenguination but sometimes you just have to make do with what you have.


----------



## tim (Jul 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I wish he'd have been mailed by the alsatian (out of shot in that picture). That would have made a lot of people very happy.
> 
> Not quite as good as an inpenguination but sometimes you just have to make do with what you have.



An irate email from an angry Strasbourger?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jul 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Yes - that struck something of a jarring note for me, too. You'd think that a bunch of right-wing laura norder fans would at least want to maintain the _impression_ of solemnity at such an event.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2021)

As an aside surprised no one has mentioned there is a national police monument in the centre of London, just off the mall by the citadel. And it's been there for sixteen years.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2021)

tim said:


> An irate email from an angry Strasbourger?


MAULED, DAMN IT. FUCKING AUTOCORRECT.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> As an aside surprised no one has mentioned there is a national police monument in the centre of London, just off the mall by the citadel. And it's been there for sixteen years.


Not big enough, obvs.


----------



## andysays (Jul 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> MAULED, DAMN IT. FUCKING AUTOCORRECT.


DUCKING OCTOCURRENT strikes again...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Exactly how I felt, tastelessly spoiling a memorial service. Turned it into a posh boys jolly event, free drinks and five star food all round.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2021)

andysays said:


> DUCKING OCTOCURRENT strikes again...


My phone had a little update a few months back and all the autocorrect stuff I had mostly trained it out doing started to show up again. Totes hilarious Sony.


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Mr Bean was a largely silent character.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Jul 31, 2021)

Shocked I am, shocked I tell you. Money buys influence:

Inside Boris Johnson’s money network

Use bypass paywalls plugin to read if you're not a subscriber.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 31, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Shocked I am, shocked I tell you. Money buys influence:
> 
> Inside Boris Johnson’s money network
> 
> Use bypass paywalls plugin to read if you're not a subscriber.


One of a number of FT articles on this theme over the last couple of days :

Property donors provide one-quarter of funds given to Tory party 
Elite Tory donors club holds secret meetings with Johnson and Sunak 
Inside Boris Johnson’s money network


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

*10th sprog he won't give a shite about on the way! 
*Rough guestimate.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 31, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Exactly how I felt, tastelessly spoiling a memorial service. Turned it into a posh boys jolly event, free drinks and five star food all round.



Tbf we knew that’s what it was anyway, the more they do it the more it’ll stick in people’s craw


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 31, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Shocked I am, shocked I tell you. Money buys influence:
> 
> Inside Boris Johnson’s money network
> 
> Use bypass paywalls plugin to read if you're not a subscriber.



Or google the headline


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> One of a number of FT articles on this theme over the last couple of days :
> 
> Property donors provide one-quarter of funds given to Tory party
> Elite Tory donors club holds secret meetings with Johnson and Sunak
> Inside Boris Johnson’s money network


With every round of honours Private Eye have a fairly comprehensive catalogue of which recipients have done or given what to the Tories.


----------



## maomao (Jul 31, 2021)

Apparently Carrie's expecting her second child and he's not sure but it's probably double figures.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2021)

Christ.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 31, 2021)

Poor stupid brood mare. I'm sick of hearing about this cunt and his endless fucking

Not even sorry.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Poor stupid brood mare. I'm sick of hearing about this cunt and his endless fucking
> 
> Not even sorry.


She's neither poor nor stupid, she is however a cunt like her husband.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 31, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's neither poor nor stupid, she is however a cunt like her husband.


I have zero sympathy or compassion for her and her pig of a husband. I'm so tired of his antics and his class hatred. Waving around an umbrella like a fucking Frank Spencer sketch while sycophants look on with shared amusement. At a memorial service (fuck cops, but still). Talking next about how 'left wing' lawyers are a problem. Lying about brexit and the vaccine. Piss on his grave, fie on his house, a thousand poxes aren't enough for this grasping cunt. 

I'm still not sorry


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I have zero sympathy or compassion for her and her pig of a husband. I'm so tired of his antics and his class hatred. Waving around an umbrella like a fucking Frank Spencer sketch while sycophants look on with shared amusement. At a memorial service (fuck cops, but still). Talking next about how 'left wing' lawyers are a problem. Lying about brexit and the vaccine. Piss on his grave, fie on his house, a thousand poxes aren't enough for this grasping cunt.
> 
> I'm still not sorry


I wasn't disagreeing with you.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 31, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with you.




When you're having a shit day in a shit pandemic and you find that the country's leading cunt is still having it away... 

ITS NOT FUCKING RIGHT!!!


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> When you're having a shit day in a shit pandemic and you find that the country's leading cunt is still having it away...
> 
> ITS NOT FUCKING RIGHT!!!


*solidarity fistbump


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Innit?
> He's happy as pig in shit with the outcome & media pics/coverage:
> 
> *View attachment 280933*
> ...


Wreath is a nice touch.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 31, 2021)

A large but unknown number of children with an unknown number of women - extinguishing his bloodline after he's deposed will be no easy task.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> A large but unknown number of children with an unknown number of women - extinguishing his bloodline after he's deposed will be no easy task.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 281492


I'm laughing, but that's terrifying and on the money.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> A large but unknown number of children with an unknown number of women - extinguishing his bloodline after he's deposed will be no easy task.


I'm sure Sir Keith is up to the job


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 1, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 281626


I know where that is!!!


----------



## not a trot (Aug 1, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I know where that is!!!


Glasgow by any chance.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 1, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Glasgow by any chance.


Indeed. Have walked that street many times.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> A large but unknown number of children with an unknown number of women - extinguishing his bloodline after he's deposed will be no easy task.


In 800 years time everybody will be descended from Boris Johnson many times over. Just as we're all descended from Mohammed and most of us are descended from Philippa of Hainault and possibly others with links to the Central Line


----------



## two-and-eight (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2021)

Given that he refuses to tell us how many children he has, perhaps he should have a naming system that keeps things open. Maybe follow rees-mogg and call this on Sixtus/Septimus?


----------



## tim (Aug 2, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Given that he refuses to tell us how many children he has, perhaps he should have a naming system that keeps things open. Maybe follow rees-mogg and call this on Sixtus/Septimus?


He can't count that high in Latin.

XXXIV

I would imagine his children hate him even more than his siblings do


----------



## hash tag (Aug 2, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Given that he refuses to tell us how many children he has, perhaps he should have a naming system that keeps things open. Maybe follow rees-mogg and call this on Sixtus/Septimus?


The next one could be the tenth - 10 in number 10?


----------



## Argonia (Aug 2, 2021)

Daily Fail link so apologies but popularity among Tory activists down from 39.2% to 3.4% (if I have read the article right)









						Boris Johnson's approval rating plummets
					

The poll by the UK Conservative Home website found Boris Johnson's rating had dropped from 39.2 per cent last month to just 3.4 per cent.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Aug 6, 2021)

Well Johnson has given a big early start for population control by letting tens of thousands of people die.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



A gift to Drakeford & Sturgeon who have both described the comments as crass and offensive.
On R4 Drakeford just made the point that the Tories devastated the coal-mining communities over 30 years ago and they're still celebrating that.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A gift to Drakeford & Sturgeon who have both described the comments as crass and offensive.
> *On R4 Drakeford just made the point that the Tories devastated the coal-mining communities over 30 years ago and they're still celebrating that.*


I learnt from an early age that the Tories enjoyed shitting on people and rubbing it in.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> I learnt from an early age that the Tories enjoyed shitting on people and rubbing it in.


Yep; it's made many of us the fine folk we are today.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

The collective rumbling of grave turning from the "RedWall" so strong that it's registered on seismographs...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

I can't help thinking this will come back to haunt Johnson, it being along the lines of a ratner moment


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I can't help thinking this will come back to haunt Johnson, it being along the lines of a ratner moment


You'd like to think so; yeah.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> You'd like to think so; yeah.


Yes. It highlights the contempt for truth and for mining communities in one brief sentence, plus when people think of how the mining communities have been abandoned and left to rot it doesn't bode well for any genuine levelling up in the north or anywhere else.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 6, 2021)

His comments on drug consumption, LOL.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. It highlights the contempt for truth and for mining communities in one brief sentence, plus when people think of how the mining communities have been abandoned and left to rot it doesn't bode well for any genuine levelling up in the north or anywhere else.



Aw, come on, that’s not fair, they’ve got the shiny new Amazon warehouse (mostly staffed by overseas labour) and a few dead-end stubs off a roundabout that counts as a future ‘business park’


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 6, 2021)

He doesn't give a shit about mining communities, the North East or anybody apart from  himself. I doubt he gives a shit about Carrie or their children. He certainly made that clear when his second wife got cancer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Aw, come on, that’s not fair, they’ve got the shiny new Amazon warehouse (mostly staffed by overseas labour) and a few dead-end stubs off a roundabout that counts as a future ‘business park’


Yes. The entire north. One warehouse and a roundabout. I rest my case.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I can't help thinking this will come back to haunt Johnson, it being along the lines of a ratner moment



He's had a lot of moments, though and still he haunts the people


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. The entire north. One warehouse and a roundabout. I rest my case.



They’ve left a few of those concrete drainage pipes stacked up next to the roundabout just to make it look like they meant it.


----------



## maomao (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I can't help thinking this will come back to haunt Johnson, it being along the lines of a ratner moment


No chance.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

maomao said:


> No chance.


Yes, the evidence thus far would suggest that you're right, but all politicians run out of support in the end.
That comment might make it that bit harder to sustain his improbable electoral support from the former coalfield constituencies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

maomao said:


> No chance.


I don't suppose it will echo as much south of the wash as it will above it. But in the former 'red wall' constituencies I suspect it'll play really badly for the Tories, whose levelling up agenda is unravelling anyway


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's had a lot of moments, though and still he haunts the people


Him and centenarian crooner cliff richard


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Him and centenarian crooner cliff richard



What they do in the shadows


----------



## maomao (Aug 6, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That comment might make it that bit harder to sustain his improbable electoral support from the former coalfield constituencies.


I doubt he got a lot of votes from still disgruntled ex-miners' families in the first place. Maybe a few that were Brexit focused but I doubt anyone who'd be upset by what he said would have oted for him in the first place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

maomao said:


> I doubt he got a lot of votes from still disgruntled ex-miners' families in the first place. Maybe a few that were Brexit focused but I doubt anyone who'd be upset by what he said would have oted for him in the first place.


There's two things here, the one about his attitude to the north which I suspect will lose him votes due to the utterly insubstantial nature of his levelling up agenda - and the other, more important, where people who didn't vote may be motivated to. It may as you say go nowhere. But it may be one of those instances where an off the cuff comment gains a surprising traction and the more I think of it the crasser and stupider this remark seems, even for a politician who commonly comes out with the crass and stupid.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 6, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> He doesn't give a shit about mining communities, the North East or anybody apart from  himself. I doubt he gives a shit about Carrie or their children. He certainly made that clear when his second wife got cancer.



Some of the latest Carrie is pregnant again discussion has given me a "well of course he wouldn't wear a condom" mental image, which is obvious in hindsight, but I really could have done without it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Some of the latest Carrie is pregnant again discussion has given me a "well of course he wouldn't wear a condom" mental image, which is obvious in hindsight, but I really could have done without it.


Yet you still shared it here :vom:


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Some of the latest Carrie is pregnant again discussion has given me a "well of course he wouldn't wear a condom" mental image, which is obvious in hindsight, but I really could have done without it.


This is the sort of post that should be behind the spoiler code


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I can't help thinking this will come back to haunt Johnson, it being along the lines of a ratner moment





krtek a houby said:


> He's had a lot of moments, though and still he haunts the people


Exactly this. He has had many moments over the years yet he has still managed to get where he is


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Exactly this. He has had many moments over the years yet he has still managed to get where he is


The higher they climb the longer and more spectacular the tumble.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The higher they climb the longer and more spectacular the tumble.


From the platform of an oil rig to the bottom of a pit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> From the platform of an oil rig to the bottom of a pit.


To a penguin's arse


----------



## Sue (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I can't help thinking this will come back to haunt Johnson, it being along the lines of a ratner moment


He has to be trolling surely? Surely..?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 6, 2021)

Sue said:


> He has to be trolling surely? Surely..?


As with so much of what Johnson does, he walks a line between trolling and being real. If he gets too much pushback, he can back off, "hahaha, I was only joking"; if he doesn't, the outrageous claim will quietly stand unchallenged, and resurface later.

See also: Donald Trump.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 6, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Yet you still shared it here :vom:



I suffer, you all suffer.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 6, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I suffer, you all suffer.


Spaffer spaffing, eh?


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I can't help thinking this will come back to haunt Johnson, it being along the lines of a ratner moment


Let's hope so


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 6, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> He doesn't give a shit about mining communities, the North East or anybody apart from  himself. I doubt he gives a shit about Carrie or their children. He certainly made that clear when his second wife got cancer.


I swear I read that his adult children don't really speak to him.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 6, 2021)

shame they don't speak to us


----------



## hash tag (Aug 6, 2021)

Who would want to admit to being a child of his; poor little things.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Who would want to admit to being a child of his; poor little things.


Shamelessness is bred into these cunts like the words "shameless cunt" through a stick of rock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Shamelessness is bred into these cunts like the words "shameless cunt" through a stick of rock.


And when he exits penguins' bowels he'll be a shameless shit


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 6, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I swear I read that his adult children don't really speak to him.


As far as I have also read, I don't think they do. Would you, after your father walked out on your seriously ill mother?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 6, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> His comments on drug consumption, LOL.



I'm super-interested to see where the DCR controversy will go.  Hopefully the Scottish govt will stick to their guns all the way.  Could be a real collision with Johnson/Patel.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 6, 2021)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I swear I read that his adult children don't really speak to him.











						Boris Johnson 'branded "utterly selfish s***" by own family over Carrie affair'
					

New biography The Gambler claims some in the Johnson clan's inner circle are said to have sided with the PM's ex-wife Marina Wheeler over the PM's Carrie Symonds affair




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 6, 2021)

its what happens when life is one big episode of have i got News for you. 

Which it is to him. He dont give a fuck.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 6, 2021)

tbh I'm finding it very hard to give a tin fuck about anyone in this rotten tale.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 6, 2021)

My mother is going fucking nuts over the thatcher comment ( well retired soft communist from a family line of serious leftism)


----------



## MrSki (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## davesgcr (Aug 6, 2021)

A real fucking win - close the UK mining industry down - and import coal from South America, Australia and then the biomass "scam" 

My old man being a proud and hard working colliery shift manager , not impressed. Yes the coal industry could have been put on a better footing with further and gentler run-downs. Idiot knows and cares not a fig for the real community issues.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 6, 2021)

Hopefully the time he chooses not to self isolate against covid, which maybe right now, will be the time it fucking finishes him. The cunt.

(In Minecraft obviously, which is the only fucking place he's fit to rule)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2021)

Anger as Boris Johnson does not isolate after staffer’s positive Covid test
					

Exclusive: PM continued tour of Scotland despite at times being ‘side-by-side’ with official, source says




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 7, 2021)

Fucking Johnson


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Anger as Boris Johnson does not isolate after staffer’s positive Covid test
> 
> 
> Exclusive: PM continued tour of Scotland despite at times being ‘side-by-side’ with official, source says
> ...


Quite apart from the justifiable froth and anger at his "one rule for the proles, one rule for us" approach to this, I find myself wondering what must be going on in Westminster that it appears to be a hotbed of cross-infection out of all proportion to the rest of the country. Have they learned nothing from their own press briefings? (rhetorical question: of course they haven't).


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Quite apart from the justifiable froth and anger at his "one rule for the proles, one rule for us" approach to this, I find myself wondering what must be going on in Westminster that it appears to be a hotbed of cross-infection out of all proportion to the rest of the country. Have they learned nothing from their own press briefings? (rhetorical question: of course they haven't).


The cranks are in charge, they don't follow social distancing or masking


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2021)

I too deplore this old cunt. but think it's important to acknowledge that as an example of how to behave when representing oneself in any situation that involves the state or law and order it is important to put yourself and family or friends first. He does that very well. Not traditionally honourable just selfish and a liar.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




A rare - coherent and powerful - intervention by Paul Mason:



Johnson’s jibe, as well as being a classic mask slip revealing his class hatred, was also moronically wrong. The main result of the pit closure programme was Britain burning imported coal. An increase in the carbon footprint.

Come the day Johnson should be tied to a lamppost in a deindustrialised mining community who can deal with him in the appropriate manner.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 7, 2021)

He knows what he's doing, it's a deliberate wind up.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2021)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2021)

Smangus said:


> He knows what he's doing, it's a deliberate wind up.


I think this may well be correct, based on what Cummings said about their deliberate use of rhetoric that would wind up their opponents during the referendum.  The point is that by aggravating your opponents, you get to set the battlefield. People aren’t talking about the things that Johnson don’t want to talk about, they’re instead reliving battles from 40 years ago, which he couldn’t give a shit about.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Hahahahahahaha



Suspect strongly this _is_ made up.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I think this may well be correct, based on what Cummings said about their deliberate use of rhetoric that would wind up their opponents during the referendum.  The point is that by aggravating your opponents, you get to set the battlefield. People aren’t talking about the things that Johnson don’t want to talk about, they’re instead reliving battles from 40 years ago, which he couldn’t give a shit about.



Given many of the ‘red wall’ seats are ex-mining and steel making towns it’s a pretty dumb one. It’s one thing needling environmental/lefties and quite another mocking the forced destruction of an industry that gave an area identity and jobs. These areas might be ‘post-industrial’ but a distinct structure of feeling rooted in the history of place remains.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Suspect strongly this _is_ made up.


No, it's not:









						PM attends Sovereign's Parade to mark end of training for officer cadets | ITV News
					

Boris Johnson has been at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst to attend the first Sovereign's Parade to be held in public for two years. | ITV News Meridian




					www.itv.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> No, it's not:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very him, as he shambles sloppily around a bunch of well-drilled military types. This is not a good look. (is anything a good look where this clown is concerned?)


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Given many of the ‘red wall’ seats are ex-mining and steel making towns it’s a pretty dumb one. It’s one thing needling environmental/lefties and quite another mocking the forced destruction of an industry that gave an area identity and jobs. These areas might be ‘post-industrial’ but a distinct structure of feeling rooted in the history of place remains.


Without wishing to be overly reductionist, those who maintain a subjectivity of being part of a community fucked over by the Tories and Thatcher with respect to mining weren’t the ones who voted for (or ever would vote for) a Thatcher-lionising Tory.  Those who still care about those events were presented at the last election with an actual 1980s-miner-supporting old-school Labour left-winger. Not enough of them voted for him to win their constituency.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Without wishing to be overly reductionist, those who maintain a subjectivity of being part of a community fucked over by the Tories and Thatcher with respect to mining weren’t the ones who voted for (or ever would vote for) a Thatcher-lionising Tory.  Those who still care about those events were presented at the last election with an actual 1980s-miner-supporting old-school Labour left-winger. Not enough of them voted for him to win their constituency.



These communities sustained the labour and trade union movement for over a century. They were it’s organised backbone, provided many of its leaders and were centres of self sustainability, social solidarity and spawned an autodidact tradition that had deep reverberations in culture and society. I would say writing them off, understanding their collective memory as purely residual, is reductive. I also think that the lefts failure to understand the processes at work in these areas partly explains its decline in them


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2021)

parody; obvs


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's very him, as he shambles sloppily around a bunch of well-drilled military types. This is not a good look. (is anything a good look where this clown is concerned?)



Hasn't quite descended to "losers" level that his mate did, mind.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 7, 2021)

I suppose this belongs here too









						Boris Johnson ‘nearly swept out to sea during Scottish holiday’
					

PM came close to ‘catastrophe’ off north-west coast last year, according to report




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2021)

I've recently been arguing that the RNLI should rescue anyone in trouble at sea...that said...


----------



## pesh (Aug 7, 2021)

apparently twats have nine lives too.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I've recently been arguing that the RNLI should rescue anyone in trouble at sea...that said...


Should rescue him with a harpoon gun


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Should rescue him with a harpoon gun


Suspect that such a rescue might upset Pickman's model when the option of the slow drift over to Grytviken was a possibility?


----------



## Smangus (Aug 7, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I think this may well be correct, based on what Cummings said about their deliberate use of rhetoric that would wind up their opponents during the referendum.  The point is that by aggravating your opponents, you get to set the battlefield. People aren’t talking about the things that Johnson don’t want to talk about, they’re instead reliving battles from 40 years ago, which he couldn’t give a shit about.


Yes, the dead cat move.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Suspect that such a rescue might upset Pickman's model when the option of the slow drift over to Grytviken was a possibility?


Not if you aim for the leg and don't use the explosive charge. Easy


----------



## elbows (Aug 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Quite apart from the justifiable froth and anger at his "one rule for the proles, one rule for us" approach to this, I find myself wondering what must be going on in Westminster that it appears to be a hotbed of cross-infection out of all proportion to the rest of the country. Have they learned nothing from their own press briefings? (rhetorical question: of course they haven't).



Its not out of proportion with the whole country, there has been a very large wave thats been as big as previous waves in many senses, albeit with some changes in demographics and hospitalisations/deaths due to the effect of vaccines.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 8, 2021)

Not seen this one before.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not seen this one before.




ah bub bub bub bub... _thesaurus_... _alchemy_... _misconstrued_... shakes head, smirks etc

Yeah, remember this, thinking he's magnificently out of his depth. Who'd have thought he'd be UK PM.

Vile.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 8, 2021)

160k on flag shagging

Jesus might as well of invested in GB news


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 8, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> 160k on flag shagging
> 
> Jesus might as well of invested in GB news



Reckon Jesus would be more of a CNN presenter


----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not seen this one before.



Not even that touches him though  Not even a flicker.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Aug 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 282640


JESUS CHRIST ALMIGHTY LOVER OF MARY MAGDALENE


----------



## MrSki (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## prunus (Aug 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



No but he is obfuscating with understatement though.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


"Show me where the hooker and their props are!"


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 8, 2021)

clown needs a kick in the fork


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2021)

Am I wrong that he's starting to look like Jimmy Savile?


----------



## Ming (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 282777
> 
> Am I wrong that he's starting to look like Jimmy Savile?
> 
> View attachment 282780


Letting the train take the strain, an'all...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 282777
> 
> Am I wrong that he's starting to look like Jimmy Savile?
> 
> View attachment 282780


The fucking state of it in that picture. Piss-taking cunt. No mask for him I note


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> The fucking state of it in that picture. Piss-taking cunt. No mask for him I note


Probably about the three billionth thing that cockwomble has lied about.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2021)

Surely the security services have plans for his demise. Pretty please?


----------



## Argonia (Aug 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Probably about the three billionth thing that cockwomble has lied about.


Come on, don't be so kind Leyton. He's on one quadrillion, the same number as his kids.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 9, 2021)

Is it true that his current wife is pregnant again?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Apparently Carrie's expecting her second child and he's not sure but it's probably double figures.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 9, 2021)

on an effort to counter the effect of the lack of migration from the EU 

Boris has taken it upon himself to breed a new generation of cockwombles to bridge the skills gap

:/


----------



## maomao (Aug 9, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> The fucking state of it in that picture. Piss-taking cunt. No mask for him I note


Tbf he's had his head photoshopped onto someone else's body so he may not have been on a train when the photo was taken.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 9, 2021)

maomao said:


> Tbf he's had his head photoshopped onto someone else's body so he may not have been on a train when the photo was taken.


Ah, that went completely over my head


----------



## MrSki (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Is this acquisitions purely to suit his taste or for one of his residences?
Is it in addition to the allocation for the Government Art Collection, which already has a budget?


----------



## elbows (Aug 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Am I wrong that he's starting to look like Jimmy Savile?


His choice of words and patterns of speech mean that Peter Serafinowicz did a video or two of him dubbed with Jimmy Saviles voice, but I think he has since deleted all the videos from that 'sassy Trump' era from his youtube channel.
​


----------



## Serene (Aug 9, 2021)

Did Bojo have his trousers on back to front today? He seems to have trouble with dressing himself. It seems to baffle him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> Did Bojo have his trousers on back to front today? He seems to have trouble with dressing himself. It seems to baffle him.


And he doesn't seem to have heard of hairbrushes.


----------



## Serene (Aug 9, 2021)

The large pockets on the rear of trousers were on the front of him, and the flies on his rear. It seems he has an elasticated waist as buttons and belts are too technical for him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)

Deleted because the sound was shit.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> The large pockets on the rear of trousers were on the front of him, and the flies on his rear. It seems he has an elasticated waist as buttons and belts are too technical for him.


BALDRICK: What's that noise?
BLACKADDER: Well if I was feeling malicious, I'd say it's the Prince still trying to put on his trousers after a week!


----------



## Serene (Aug 9, 2021)

A week later 🤣


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 10, 2021)

Not sure how old this is, but


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Not sure how old this is, but



Was just about to post this myself


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Not sure how old this is, but



Very good   
She sounds like a market trader: "All yer racists, 2 pound a punnet"


----------



## MrSki (Aug 10, 2021)

It was from late 2019 I think.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2021)

Jaut musing... 

If he (hopefully) dies suddenly will there be a street party?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Jaut musing...
> 
> If he (hopefully) dies suddenly will there be a street party?


No, it will be bigger than that


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No, it will be bigger than that


Bigger than Thatcher you think?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Bigger than Thatcher you think?


Yes.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Bigger than Thatcher you think?


Thatcher was out of office when she kicked the bucket. All other things aside, I suspect that Johnson karking it while still in harness would make quite a difference. Not least because there would be a sympathetic official reaction that would give the rest of us something to kick against.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Thatcher was out of office when she kicked the bucket. All other things aside, I suspect that Johnson karking it while still in harness would make quite a difference. Not least because there would be a sympathetic official reaction that would give the rest of us something to kick against.


Yes, we'd kick against the pricks


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2021)

His is a heart attack waiting to happen #fingerscrossed


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> His is a heart attack waiting to happen #fingerscrossed


Don't suppose there's any way to make it happen a little faster


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't suppose there's any way to make it happen a little faster


I am looking for a rifle


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't suppose there's any way to make it happen a little faster



A days work might see him off


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't suppose there's any way to make it happen a little faster


Tell him Carrie's a man.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Tell him Carrie's a man.


He'd just invite her for a game of soggy biscuit . And then be smug about always winning.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 15, 2021)

eeeeewwwwwwwwww ffs


----------



## MrSki (Aug 15, 2021)

Reporting his lying the other side of the world but not here. Who would have thought the head of the BBC was a tory donor?


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 15, 2021)

The link seems to be Geo blocked, I used a VPN to view it, I could post the story here, but I don't want to cause any copyright issues for the site.
Would it be ok to post?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Johnson actually saying 'always struck me as funny Afghanistan shaped like a hand'

Sunak saying 'no it isnt'


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)

We are led by a mire of hopeless, greedy, thick cunts


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)

CWS nails it again


----------



## MrSki (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


what a difference 5 months make


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 283828


For Rory Stewart's eloquence, somehow just adding two words after "Johnson is after all"  could have summed up Johnson almost as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> CWS nails it again
> 
> View attachment 283838


if only we could leave him to the taliban's tender mercies. but that would mean not inpenguinating him


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Translated into...
Listen Ghani, hide in a fridge until it all goes away, I always do.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> if only we could leave him to the taliban's tender mercies. but that would mean not inpenguinating him


Could always send a couple of birds and an instruction leaflet to Kabul.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> if only we could leave him to the taliban's tender mercies. but that would mean not inpenguinating him


Life is full of hard choices.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Aug 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



An extraordinary scale that has become all too ordinary during Johnson's tenure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



i wouldn't have bothered with 'his head in shame' - he should just hang.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


“the legacy of this government and this country in Afghanistan is a proud one”. the audacity! his hero Churchill committed genocide against the Pashtun.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> “the legacy of this government and this country in Afghanistan is a proud one”. the audacity! his hero Churchill committed genocide against the Pashtun.


would this be the genocide committed by the malakand field force?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> would this be the genocide committed by the malakand field force?


perhaps


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

Thatcher’s proud legacy:


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> perhaps


although his writings certainly bloodthirsty i'm not sure he actually did anything beyond being there. i would of course be interested in anything you've got connecting him to what we'd call war crimes, him actually committing them in afghanistan


----------



## A380 (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> if only we could leave him to the taliban's tender mercies. but that would mean not inpenguinating him


We could loan them some for Kabul zoo’s, probably quite denuded, Antarctica section. 

Win win ( penguin).


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> although his writings certainly bloodthirsty i'm not sure he actually did anything beyond being there. i would of course be interested in anything you've got connecting him to what we'd call war crimes, him actually committing them in afghanistan


he encouraged and advocated for it. he was as guilty as RTLM were for their role in the Rwandan genocide


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he encouraged and advocated for it. he was as guilty as RTLM were for their role in the Rwandan genocide


Yes. Perhaps I should have been clearer that I sought evidence and not bluster


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. Perhaps I should have been clearer that I sought evidence and not bluster


if you want evidence you’re asking the wrong person


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> if you want evidence you’re asking the wrong person


Thank you for your admission


----------



## Smangus (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes. Perhaps I should have been clearer that I sought evidence and not bluster


This is a thread about A B D Johnson you know, bluster is the only game in town as far as he's concerned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Thank you for your admission


i am not in court. i don’t need evidence just to please other people


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i am not in court. i don’t need evidence just to please other people


Be nice if you could back up your claims tho


----------



## Shellee (Aug 19, 2021)

Is it time to consider if Johnson might just be a jinx?


----------



## Spandex (Aug 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> although his writings certainly bloodthirsty i'm not sure he actually did anything beyond being there. i would of course be interested in anything you've got connecting him to what we'd call war crimes, him actually committing them in afghanistan


It's years since I read Churchill: My Early Life. I always mix it up with the Flashman books; they're both about a wasteral that joins the army, goes to fight in colonial wars and makes their name with self aggrandising accounts.

I reckon Orang Utan was thinking of the Malakand Field Force, which fought in the Northwest Frontier, in what is now Pakistan. The uprising was caused by upset at the Durand Line, which divided Pashtun tribal lands between India and Afghanistan. 

The force probably didn't commit genocide by modern standards, but certainly would've commit war crimes if they were a thing at the time. As Churchill put it: 

_We proceeded systematically, village by village, and we destroyed the houses, filled up the wells, blew down the towers, cut down the great shady trees, burned the crops and broke the reservoirs in punitive devastation._

Churchill himself was just a 2nd Lieutenant in the cavalry in the Field Force (earning some spare cash writing reports for the Telegraph and Pioneer newspapers), so it wasn't his job to personally take part in this. In his The Story of the Malakand Field Force he mentions the sappers going of to destroy stuff in villages. He was just part of the army that committed these atrocities. The person in charge was the aptly named General Blood.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 23, 2021)

Boris Johnson facing corruption legal battle over £4.8bn levelling-up fund
					

High Court agrees to hear ‘arguable’ case




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson facing corruption legal battle over £4.8bn levelling-up fund
> 
> 
> High Court agrees to hear ‘arguable’ case
> ...


Cunt's Teflon coated. I hope I'm wrong on this one.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Cunt's Teflon coated. I hope I'm wrong on this one.


"Do you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth?"
"Cripes, I think first of all we need to say how well the vaccines have gone."


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2021)

Thread


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2021)

I really hope I get a job quickly, all this really isnt good for my stress levels.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 26, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I really hope I get a job quickly, all this really isnt good for my stress levels.



What's this about?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## Ming (Aug 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Thing is if you look at his face he’s smirking. He just doesn’t give a shit. If i disagree with someone generally I’ll try to understand their point of view or disengage. But i have to admit with this tubby, stumpy, entitled little cunt I’d find it difficult to not chin him. I hate the fact he wears boxing gloves in photo ops with ‘Get Brexit Done’ on them to appeal to the ‘oiks’.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 27, 2021)

Spandex said:


> It's years since I read Churchill: My Early Life. I always mix it up with the Flashman books; they're both about a wasteral that joins the army, goes to fight in colonial wars and makes their name with self aggrandising accounts.
> 
> I reckon Orang Utan was thinking of the Malakand Field Force, which fought in the Northwest Frontier, in what is now Pakistan. The uprising was caused by upset at the Durand Line, which divided Pashtun tribal lands between India and Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



Ah, never thought of that before. The Flashman in Tom Brown's Schoolday's is a bit one dimensional. You think GMcDF based his version on Churchill?


----------



## Spandex (Aug 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> You think GMcDF based his version on Churchill?


I have no idea


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> if only we could leave him to the taliban's tender mercies. but that would mean not inpenguinating him


I'm sure a deal could be reached that both the Taliban and the penguins were happy.

And that's a sentence I never thought I would ever write.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (Aug 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 285463


I think there's a 2 missing from that figure.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 27, 2021)

Shame he won't be one of them.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Shame he won't be one of them.


There is still hope


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2021)

__





						We’re paying the price of the UK government’s herd immunity policy | Coronavirus | The Guardian
					

<strong>Letters: </strong>The legacy of Boris Johnson’s initial approach to the pandemic can be measured in lives needlessly lost and ruined, says <strong>Michael Rosen</strong>




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> There is still hope


There is. 

But what would it change?

There'll be another Tory monster ready to replace him.

And another after him/her.

And another.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 27, 2021)

That is the really scary thought. We really need all these fuckers to go out at the same time.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 28, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> That is the really scary thought. We really need all these fuckers to go out at the same time.



Ideally in sufficiently close proximity to allow the job to be done with a  manageable blast radius.

<that’s another five watch lists at least>


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2021)

#worldbeating 



> But Mr Johnson’s claim that the most recent rise in the Living Wage was the highest ever doesn’t add up.
> 
> In April 2021, the Living Wage rose by 2.2 per cent compared to the previous year. But in April 2020, the rise was nearly three times larger at 6.2 per cent. And in 2019, the boost was 5 per cent.
> 
> In fact, the most recent rise was the lowest increase in the National Living Wage since the policy was first introduced.











						FactCheck: Johnson claims latest Living Wage rise was highest on record
					

The prime minister spoke of a "jobs-first recovery" from the pandemic.




					www.channel4.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

Fucking state of it


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> There is.
> 
> But what would it change?
> 
> ...


At least we'd get the temporal pleasure of seeing that wiff waff cunt booted out of his privilege hole.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

I mean look at him. Fucking Wurzel haired cunt cathedral. Flapping his arms around like he was attending a guess the weight of the Queen Victoria sponge competition at the St Jesus School for Bigots. Right before the 'Pin the blame on the African slave' game. His face looks like it was haunted by a conscience that desperately wants to escape.

Amid a hellscape forming in Kabul with the lives of many being tossed into a hurricane he wanders around like a bumblebee in a public toilet. Unwelcome, buzzing, unwanted, dangerous to exposed flesh


----------



## MrSki (Aug 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Fucking Wurzel haired cunt cathedral.


Love it. sums him up really.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> I mean look at him. Fucking Wurzel haired cunt cathedral. Flapping his arms around like he was attending a guess the weight of the Queen Victoria sponge competition at the St Jesus School for Bigots. Right before the 'Pin the blame on the African slave' game. His face looks like it was haunted by a conscience that desperately wants to escape.
> 
> Amid a hellscape forming in Kabul with the lives of many being tossed into a hurricane he wanders around like a bumblebee in a public toilet. Unwelcome, buzzing, unwanted, dangerous to exposed flesh



On the plus side, he's delivered Brexit


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> On the plus side, he's delivered Brexit


But what does it _mean?_


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> But what does it _mean?_



Glad you asked that question.

Brexit means Brexit.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 28, 2021)

Brexit means shit krtek a houby


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Brexit means shit krtek a houby



Oof. Comma urgently required.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm sorry, I should have put your name first.

krtek a houby Brexit means shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I'm sorry, I should have put your name first.
> 
> krtek a houby Brexit means shit.



Unfortunately, there's a wee bit of double down regards the whole shitshow. Brexit loyalists aren't known for their willingness to acknowledge that it's not all that.

#notallbrexiteers


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Fucking state of it



Both of them are tragic figures in the literary sense of tragedy: Alone, ambitious, arrogant, hubristic, and very fucking wrong.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 28, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Both of them are tragic figures in the literary sense of tragedy: Alone, ambitious, arrogant, hubristic, and very fucking wrong.


They aren't alone though. They are surrounded by people who will pay their bills, pick up after them, apologise for them, even spawn their seemingly endless progeny. To fill up their private schools and become the next generation of tyrants


----------



## MrSki (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Aug 28, 2021)

That's where they went wrong, they wrote to him during the holiday season. Damn bad form these pesky insurgents invading during the holidays. It's just not cricket.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> They aren't alone though. They are surrounded by people who will pay their bills, pick up after them, apologise for them, even spawn their seemingly endless progeny. To fill up their private schools and become the next generation of tyrants


You’re not wrong but to them as tories as with most reactionaries they see themselves as units of one, individuals, holding on to their idea that world of greater equality would be nasty, devoid of meaning and dull.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2021)

But believe that the best and hardest working will rise to the top and are fittest to lead the rest, who aren't really very important.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 28, 2021)

if Boris is the best the country can produce

we are in the end times


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2021)

"and hardest working" don't forget that


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 29, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



At one time I thought it an exaggeration and inaccurate when people described Johnson as a sociopath. But the evidence does stack up now that I’ve thought about it properly…

Refusing to save Afghani translators and others who’d worked for the UK 

Regarding a 50,000+ annual Covid death toll as acceptable _when viewed purely in economic terms_

And his general lack of principles, writing two different statements, one pro-Leave, one pro-Remain, and choosing one simply on the basis of ‘pragmatism’ (ie ‘what’s best for Boris.’). I don’t believe he gave a shit if we left the EU or not, it was just a means to becoming PM.

The overall pattern is one of a complete absence of empathy and of making decisions / policy solely based on how they might benefit him, strengthen his position and power.

He doesn’t have actual political beliefs or ideals.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 29, 2021)

also left his wife to shack up with new bird whilst she was having chemo


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> also left his wife to shack up with new bird whilst she was having chemo


Whilst fucking and bankrolling Acuri?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

43 lies, gaffes and scandals that make Boris Johnson unfit to be Prime Minister
					

Since the Old Etonian joined public life 30 years ago he has blustered, gaffed and offended his way up the ladder of power. As Brits go to the polls on Thursday, we look at 43 very personal reasons he should not be our Prime Minister




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Whilst fucking and bankrolling Acuri?



was he bankrolling acuri, or was he bankrolling her with public funds?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 29, 2021)

Public Funds 


Boris does not have any money as it all goes on payments for his kids


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> was he bankrolling acuri, or was he bankrolling her with public funds?


Both


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Whilst fucking and bankrolling Acuri?


Good point, Ax^ & Badgers - I’d forgotten about his personal life. Yep, more evidence of his lack of principles / morals / ethics. Behaviour whose sole intention is his own gratification. It all fits the pattern…


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> 43 lies, gaffes and scandals that make Boris Johnson unfit to be Prime Minister
> 
> 
> Since the Old Etonian joined public life 30 years ago he has blustered, gaffed and offended his way up the ladder of power. As Brits go to the polls on Thursday, we look at 43 very personal reasons he should not be our Prime Minister
> ...


When you see the shamelessness piled up in a long list like this it seems incredible that the UK electorate would’ve voted this egomaniac sociopath into power.

But then at the time it seemed incredible that US voters chose Trump. Arguably Berlusconi was the model for this sort of ‘anti-politician’ whose refusal to conform to even the most basic of standards of behaviour expected of politicians becomes a virtue, as it signals how different they are from ‘establishment’ politicians 🤬

This may partially explain how a billionaire like Trump was genuinely regarded by some of his supporters as an outsider who spoke for the people and was opposed to the ‘Washington elite’ FFS…

Can’t recall where I read it, possibly The Dark Heart of Italy by journalist Tobias Jones, but it’s been argued that Berlusconi’s blatant tax evasion, financial dodginess and seedy liaisons with much younger women were viewed positively by a large section of the (male) Italian electorate, sort of ‘nice one mate, I’d do the same if I was in your position, good for you’. 🤬🙁

F***ing depressing to think about, is this the future of politics, charismatic sociopaths?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

There is a dedicated website listing all his lies and failings somewhere. I linked it here and now can't find it 

That has a LOT more laid out in a chronological timeline. It is really damning  the cunt should not be allowed to wear human clothes, let alone be in politics, let alone in a cabinet, let alone run the country.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2021)

There's this one: A comprehensive history of everything awful Boris Johnson has said | gal-dem

Eta: or this one: The lies, falsehoods and misrepresentations of Boris Johnson and his government.

Eta: or this one: The Cost of Boris Johnson


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

They all work for me


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

Think it was the second one I linked to


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> When you see the shamelessness piled up in a long list like this it seems incredible that the UK electorate would’ve voted this egomaniac sociopath into power.
> 
> But then at the time it seemed incredible that US voters chose Trump. Arguably Berlusconi was the model for this sort of ‘anti-politician’ whose refusal to conform to even the most basic of standards of behaviour expected of politicians becomes a virtue, as it signals how different they are from ‘establishment’ politicians 🤬
> 
> ...



TBF with him (and Johnson for that matter) its a lot more about how those stories are reported by the media they control than what people actually think - Berlusconi for example was almost always portrayed as some form of stud, even though he was demonstrably paying women (and underage girls) to no doubt be disappointed by him.   Johnson is almost always portrayed in the same way as well, despite obvious visual evidence to the contrary.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 29, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> He doesn’t have actual political beliefs or ideals.


Whilst I don't dissent from your view that Johnson's behaviour demonstrates many aspects associated with a sociopathic/psychopathic ASPD, I wouldn't agree that such a personality necessarily negates ideological beliefs. Quite the opposite really, it's easy to see how he might have be drawn to the most sociopathic of ideological positions.


----------



## maomao (Aug 29, 2021)

agricola said:


> Johnson is almost always portrayed in the same way as well, despite obvious visual evidence to the contrary.


I take deep offence at your implication that overweight unnatractive middle-aged men can't be thrilling and desirable lovers.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Aug 29, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Whilst I don't dissent from your view that Johnson's behaviour demonstrates many aspects associated with a sociopathic/psychopathic ASPD, I wouldn't agree that such a personality necessarily negates ideological beliefs. Quite the opposite really, it's easy to see how he might have be drawn to the most sociopathic of ideological positions.


Yes, I see what you mean. Can think of several examples from recent history. Perhaps Johnson is an exception to the rule? Although I guess if he does have any ideological stances, they are a vague laissez-faire capitalism and reduction in the role of the State. I guess that's why he was so fatally slow to bring in lockdowns last year.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2021)

Don't forget willingly supplying the address of a fellow journalist, whilst believing that said journalist would as a result get "a few cracked ribs".


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2021)

Often wonder what first attracted voters (and partners) to the bigoted Bullingdon bollix?


----------



## Ming (Aug 29, 2021)

Just as a bit of light relief. Boris getting totally owned publicly twice. Check his face out in both.

Firstly Df vs the Washington press core. Spot the better man. Kerry plays this beautifully. Look at the way Df looks at the floor and then glares at the off camera journalist. And then how Kerry takes the piss (in a diplomatic way).



Next the Eddie Mair ‘nasty piece of work’ interview. The mask slips around 0:22 and the rage comes out for just a second.



ETA:sp, plus Nazarin Zaghari-Ratcliffe. Left her in the dirt.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Aug 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Bradford's OK.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 30, 2021)

maomao said:


> I take deep offence at your implication that overweight unnatractive middle-aged men can't be thrilling and desirable lovers.


There's evidence both ways... 

*looks in mirror, whistles tunelessly


----------



## UrbaneFox (Aug 30, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> He doesn't give a shit about mining communities, the North East or anybody apart from  himself. I doubt he gives a shit about Carrie or their children. He certainly made that clear when his second wife got cancer.


Quite, although I imagine his wife might have thought 'I've got enough to worry about right now, I can do without you creating more grief. Just fuck off why don't you?'


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 30, 2021)

If anyone remembers the Boris Johnson protest song from last Christmas, well it’s been removed from YouTube.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 30, 2021)

Just over 8 months. Pretty speedy for YouTube


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 30, 2021)

So when do we cut the deal with the taleban and the penguins,?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> So when do we cut the deal with the taleban and the penguins,?



After we've dealt with ninj. Priorities!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2021)

Not sure how recent this is/was but it cheered up my morning so thought I should share it


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2021)

Looks like that was from a June 2016 Brexit protest, but I never mind being reminded of such things.

I've lost track of how many times I've seen #JohnsonOut trending during the pandemic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Not sure how recent this is/was but it cheered up my morning so thought I should share it



even the defrocked dancing priest thinks johnson's scum


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2021)

Definitely not on holiday, nope, no siree,, not me.
Twat. 
Boris Johnson’s West Country visit not a holiday, No 10 says


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 31, 2021)

To be fair, no one goes on holiday to Taunton. Not unless they're from Bridgwater.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2021)

Is disgraced Prime Minister De Pfeffel Johnson on holiday again?


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 31, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> If anyone remembers the Boris Johnson protest song from last Christmas, well it’s been removed from YouTube.
> 
> View attachment 285989



I don't see how it breaches any of those rules when the only lyrics are "Boris Johnson is a fucking cunt, he's a fucking cunt" - do fucking cunts have protected group status?


----------



## Ming (Aug 31, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I don't see how it breaches any of those rules when the only lyrics are "Boris Johnson is a fucking cunt, he's a fucking cunt" - do fucking cunts have protected group status?


I know. And it’s not factually inaccurate.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 31, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is disgraced Prime Minister De Pfeffel Johnson on holiday again?




The twats never been at work!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is disgraced Prime Minister De Pfeffel Johnson on holiday again?


An interesting bit of speculation:


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2021)

Smangus said:


> The twats never been at work!


And how fortunate we are that he isn't


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2021)

He's fucking something whether that's the country, himself or his next wife, take your pick


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is disgraced Prime Minister De Pfeffel Johnson on holiday again?



have you checked your fridge?


----------



## Serene (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is disgraced Prime Minister De Pfeffel Johnson on holiday again?


I heard him on the Radio yesterday saying that the Labour Party are not aligned with British values. Though it was on Long Wave and the signal was in and out a lot.  It could well have been in the Caribbean.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## maomao (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



That pic is from the G7 summit a couple of months ago.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> That pic is from the G7 summit a couple of months ago.


Shame. 

It's not aged well mind.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Many years ago I visited New York's Coney Island fairground, which had clearly seen better days. I was one of very few visitors, and the barkers were doing their best to persuade us to part with a few dollars in their favour. One attraction in particular that has lingered long in my memory was a paintball-fuelled shooting game in which an unfortunate real life man, dressed in a sort of gimp suit, capered and leaped about, in doing so presenting himself as a target. I was encouraged to "Step right up and Shoot the Freak".

This photo uncannily resembles said freak, and I would have been far more likely to spend a few $$ had it been de Pfeffel in my paintball gun's sights.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 1, 2021)

maomao said:


> That pic is from the G7 summit a couple of months ago.


He is rumoured to be in Taunton that is defo not by the seaside. Well it is a long run from your hotel. 

Will Johnson become the first word to be used as a cock & a cunt at the same time?


----------



## Serene (Sep 3, 2021)

The Media is saying that Bojo is going to raise the National Insurance to pay for all the messes he has caused in terms of the economy and such,  thus, breaking his Manifesto promise again and showing once again that he is commited to lying and has the same regard to obeying and recognising Manifesto promises as he has with Marriage vows 😛
Instead of raising the NI maybe they should install a "Lie Box" in Parliament on the Tory side, and enforce ten pounds for a blatant lie and 50 pounds for a whopper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2021)

Serene said:


> The Media is saying that Bojo is going to raise the National Insurance to pay for all the messes he has caused in terms of the economy and such,  thus, breaking his Manifesto promise again and showing once again that he is commited to lying and has the same regard to obeying and recognising Manifesto promises as he has with Marriage vows 😛
> Instead of raising the NI maybe they should install a "Lie Box" in Parliament on the Tory side, and enforce ten pounds for a blatant lie and 50 pounds for a whopper.


how much for a whopper with cheese?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2021)

I thought the reason that they are hitting NI instead of income tax is precisely because their manifesto promise was not to raise income tax?


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 4, 2021)

Pensioners don’t pay NI and NI is not paid on pensions.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 4, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Pensioners don’t pay NI and NI is not paid on pensions.


It isn't paid on investment income either - rent, dividends, interest, capital gains.


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I thought the reason that they are hitting NI instead of income tax is precisely because their manifesto promise was not to raise income tax?


I've just looked at their 2019 manifesto, and it says "we promise not to raise the rates of income tax, National Insurance or VAT". On the following point they say "We not only want to freeze taxes, but to cut them too". 

The latter sounds like an aspiration, which they can easily dodge with the Covid excuse; the former not so much.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 6, 2021)

I can barely listen to his constant bullshit in the commons right now.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 6, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I can barely listen to his constant bullshit in the commons right now.


Yeah. It's fucking insulting tbh


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> I can barely listen to his constant bullshit in the commons right now.


Is Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson lying to the house again?

#ToryScum

Imagine being so greedy or selfish or stupid to vote for this party. It beggars belief that a some of the British public think this way.


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2021)

As I've said before, all the opposition benches, Labour, LDs, SNP, Plaid, etc should call him a liar in unison. Test to see whether Hoyle will find them all in contempt of the House.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

Labour MP Peter Kyle asks Boris Johnson where Britain has more influence in the world since he became prime minister. 

The PM responds: "Virtually everywhere."


----------



## kabbes (Sep 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Labour MP Peter Kyle asks Boris Johnson where Britain has more influence in the world since he became prime minister.
> 
> The PM responds: "Virtually everywhere."


A waste of a question and a predictable response.  Ask something of substance, don’t perform an ambiguous piece of rhetoric that will obviously fail.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

kabbes said:


> A waste of a question and a predictable response.  Ask something of substance, don’t perform an ambiguous piece of rhetoric that will obviously fail.


PoLiTiKs


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2021)

Johnson announced funds for mental health support for Afghanistan veterans: £33 each
					

Johnson’s trumpeted funding for traumatised personnel exposed Insult: Boris Johnson’s offer to veterans Boris Johnson last night trumpeted funding for Afghanistan veterans of £5 million…




					skwawkbox.org


----------



## Ming (Sep 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson lying to the house again?
> 
> #ToryScum
> 
> Imagine being so greedy or selfish or stupid to vote for this party. It beggars belief that a some of the British public think this way.


Have you noticed that furrowed brow thing he does when he’s trying to look earnest? It makes him look constipated and trying to crimp out a length of cable.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson lying to the house again?



"Is Boris lying?"
"If he's moving his lips, or even if not. Yes"


----------



## Badgers (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 7, 2021)

only good thing about this is maybe i can get my da to stop liking boris johnson


does not read papers or the internet but because of getting a free bus travel at sixty and being a brexiter 
thought highly enough of him as any other british politician over his life here

now he just turned 65 in july and still working don't seeing him retiring till his is completely unable 

going to be happy when he is still paying NI next year


----------



## kabbes (Sep 8, 2021)

I see that dividend tax is also going up by 1.25%, which means that this is largely a clumsy way of increasing income tax across the board — NI for workers, dividend tax for those living off dividend income.  Except that it doesn’t hit landlords and it doesn’t hit pensioners of DB schemes or those with annuities.  Or those with dividends from ISAs, of course.  A bit of a mess.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 8, 2021)

Ming said:


> Have you noticed that furrowed brow thing he does when he’s trying to look earnest? It makes him look constipated and trying to crimp out a length of cable.
> View attachment 287156


Cameron used to do the same thing. 

I think it may be a 'Tory thing', a bit like the 'power stance'from a few years back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 8, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Cameron used to do the same thing.
> 
> I think it may be a 'Tory thing', a bit like the 'power stance'from a few years back.


It's the Eton thinking face. Watch closely and you'll see eg princes William and Harry do the same


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 8, 2021)

kabbes said:


> I see that dividend tax is also going up by 1.25%, which means that this is largely a clumsy way of increasing income tax across the board — NI for workers, dividend tax for those living off dividend income.  Except that it doesn’t hit landlords and it doesn’t hit pensioners of DB schemes or those with annuities.  Or those with dividends from ISAs, of course.  A bit of a mess.


My Cash ISA has a not inconsiderable 5 figure sum in it, my last months interest was £5.81 , I don't think 1.25% of that is going to help much. Taxing rental income is not a good idea since ANY tax is just going to get passed to the tenant in the form of rent.
NI wants scrapping and just merging into general taxation since any increases to it invariably favour the rich due to the threshold being lower and there being a cutoff at which the rate plummets.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> My Cash ISA has a not inconsiderable 5 figure sum in it, my last months interest was £5.81 , I don't think 1.25% of that is going to help much. Taxing rental income is not a good idea since ANY tax is just going to get passed to the tenant in the form of rent.
> NI wants scrapping and just merging into general taxation since any increases to it invariably favour the rich due to the threshold being lower and there being a cutoff at which the rate plummets.


Why do you have your ISA invested in cash??  You need to get yourself into the “improve my savings interest” thread.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## oryx (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



The announcements on funding the NHS/social care have also played a big part in this IMHO.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



As much as I'd like this to be true, it's a load of "the bubble knows best, leave politics to the political class" bullshit.  Completely ignores that Trump and Johnson (and several others, Bolsonaro, Duterte etc) completely ripped up that rulebook and got elected anyway. 

No one thinks Johnson is trustworthy or competent.  The voting masses don't think that now, neither did they think that when they voted in him and his fucking party with a massive majority.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> My Cash ISA has a not inconsiderable 5 figure sum in it, my last months interest was £5.81 , I don't think 1.25% of that is going to help much. Taxing rental income is not a good idea since ANY tax is just going to get passed to the tenant in the form of rent.
> NI wants scrapping and just merging into general taxation since any increases to it invariably favour the rich due to the threshold being lower and there being a cutoff at which the rate plummets.


Rental income already gets taxed.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2021)

Not even pretending now.


----------



## Ming (Sep 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not even pretending now.
> 
> View attachment 287893


Probably seeing if they can get away with it this time. Keep pushing…see what they’ll tolerate.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 11, 2021)

Ming said:


> Probably seeing if they can get away with it this time. Keep pushing…see what they’ll tolerate.


& 2 years for them to forget it.


----------



## Ming (Sep 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> & 2 years for them to forget it.


Yep. They think ahead.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 14, 2021)

Boris Johnson's mum has died.  Oh dear what a pity never mind.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 14, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Boris Johnson's mum has died.  Oh dear what a pity never mind.



It's tragic when a child outlives a parent, if that child is Boris Johnson.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Sep 14, 2021)

I've already mentioned this on a pandemic thread, but in todays press conference he called a member of the public Covid instead of Kirstie when thanking them for their question.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2021)

elbows said:


> I've already mentioned this on a pandemic thread, but in todays press conference he called a member of the public Covid instead of Kirstie when thanking them for their question.


He was thinking of covfefe


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Boris Johnson's mum has died.  Oh dear what a pity never mind.


What was known about her? The father, the sister and the brother evidently crave attention, albeit perhaps less so than the PM; was she at all different?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2021)

stavros said:


> What was known about her? The father, the sister and the brother evidently crave attention, albeit perhaps less so than the PM; was she at all different?


To be fair apparently she and her parents were a proper (rich) socialists and was shocked she had 4 tory children 









						Boris Johnson's Mum Reveals Why She's Never Voted Conservative
					

Boris Johnson's Mum Reveals Why She's Never Voted Conservative




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				




Still she married a Tory and evidently shagged him at least 4 times.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> To be fair apparently she and her parents were a proper (rich) socialists and was shocked she had 4 tory children
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but she divorced him in 1978, so presumably wasn't entirely insane.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 14, 2021)

Nicked from FB:


----------



## teqniq (Sep 15, 2021)

What an absolute scumbag:









						PM condemned for joke about UK becoming ‘Saudi Arabia of penal policy’
					

Opposition politicians say Boris Johnson remarks about Priti Patel’s policies are a ‘new low’




					www.theguardian.com
				




Youtube vid link taken from businessinsider article linked to in Graun piece


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

Fucking sycophants


----------



## Serene (Sep 15, 2021)

So Bojo is now in twitter battles with American rappers over vaccines. His pal Trump got banned from twitter. What is Bojos rap name?


----------



## flypanam (Sep 15, 2021)

Serene said:


> . What is Bojos rap name?


Tory Loans
Lil weenie
Notorious Cuntus
Shite face killa


----------



## Serene (Sep 15, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Tory Loans
> Lil weenie
> Notorious Cuntus
> Shite face killa


Tory loans 😄


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Tory Loans
> Lil weenie
> Notorious Cuntus
> Shite face killa


Bojo Cuntface.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

Snoop spaffy spaff


----------



## brogdale (Sep 15, 2021)

Blustercunt's reshuffle afternoon...cunts out & more cunts in.


----------



## elbows (Sep 15, 2021)

The notorious covid capitulator AKA the fridge ditch dweller fella.

Vaccine bounce boy leads the chants of 'u-turn it up Londonnnnn!'


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

well if Raab goes at least he will be able to go on holiday


----------



## elbows (Sep 15, 2021)

Sky high death pile driver in the house.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 15, 2021)

Serene said:


> What is Bojos rap name?


The Notorious C.U.N.T


----------



## Sue (Sep 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> well if Raab goes at least he will be able to go on holiday


Tbf, he was already  able to go on holiday. And did.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

Sue said:


> Tbf, he was already  able to go on holiday. And did.


fair comment Sue


----------



## andysays (Sep 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Blustercunt's reshuffle afternoon...cunts out & more cunts in.


Raab and Williamson tipped by the BBC to be moved


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2021)

Serene said:


> So Bojo is now in twitter battles with American rappers over vaccines. His pal Trump got banned from twitter. What is Bojos rap name?


Baby Daddy


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 15, 2021)

andysays said:


> Raab and Williamson tipped by the BBC to be moved



In both cases their crimes have been inaction.  Johnson is willing to tolerate people making everything much worse as long as they are doing something.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 15, 2021)

Journos reckon Raab's going.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 15, 2021)

Williamson gone in most unsurprising news of the year so far.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Williamson gone in most unsurprising news of the year so far.


That’ll teach him. Then again..,.


----------



## tim (Sep 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What they do in the shadows


Only the Apache know


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2021)

I hope Patel goes.


----------



## tim (Sep 15, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I doubt he gives a shit about Carrie or their children. He certainly made that clear when his second wife got cancer.



Yes, he certainly hasn't let the death of his mother stand in the way of the reshuffle, which presumably could have been left for a few days.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 15, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I hope Patel goes.


No chance I’d have thought.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

No, she must be the nastiest person for the job which seems the only qualification.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> No chance I’d have thought.


Sadly you were right.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 15, 2021)

The level of cuntitude is astonishing


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> The level of cuntitude is astonishing



Well I guess these Etonian types never pretended to live down here in the real world with the rest of us poor plebs, did they...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well I guess these Etonian types never pretended to live down here in the real world with the rest of us poor plebs, did they...


Have you read any Orwell? Perhaps one of _those_ Etonian types


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you read any Orwell?


Not yet.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Not yet.


Get on that. 

Not to lecture or anything  just good reads


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Get on that.
> 
> Not to lecture or anything  just good reads


I'll give him a go!


----------



## two sheds (Sep 15, 2021)

I remember liking his essay "Politics and the English Language"


----------



## Serene (Sep 15, 2021)

I hear hes just had even bigger pockets sewn into his trousers. So thats where the Brexit 350 million a week is going.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well I guess these Etonian types never pretended to live down here in the real world with the rest of us poor plebs, did they...


My local labour MP Mary foy abstained today. Wtf is that all about? I know it would have gone through regardless but fucking hell. What a shite day . People in worse poverty and a wanker shuffling wankers about


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> I hear hes just had even bigger pockets sewn into his trousers. So thats where the Brexit 350 million a week is going.


There was never 350 million a week. It was a made up figure.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 19, 2021)

The cunt is levelling up the world now.




__





						Saturday, September 3, 2022 | Our paper | Express.co.uk
					

Saturday, September 3, 2022




					www.express.co.uk
				



Cos he's levelled up in the north with great success. Fuck this shit.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 19, 2021)

Billy no mates









						Four ex-PMs snub Boris Johnson’s Chequers dinner with only Theresa May agreeing to go
					

John Major and David Cameron join Tony Blair and Gordon Brown in turning down centenary reunion




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## kabbes (Sep 19, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Billy no mates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Johnson and May in an awkward tête-à-tête with Norma Major as the gooseberry.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## not a trot (Sep 19, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Lol, Johnson and May in an awkward tête-à-tête with Norma Major as the gooseberry.



Hope it ends with a good food fight.


----------



## tim (Sep 19, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Hope it ends with a good food fight.



I hope it ends with Hercule Poirot  being called in to find out whodunnit.


----------



## maomao (Sep 19, 2021)

tim said:


> I hope it ends with Hercule Poirot  being called in to find out whodunnit.


I'd prefer it if it was the Fire Brigade forensics team being called in to find and count teeth.


----------



## tim (Sep 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> I'd prefer it if it was the Fire Brigade forensics team being called in to find and count teeth.


There's that poor dog to think about.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 19, 2021)

tim said:


> There's that poor dog to think about.


Fire Brigade doggos have little booties to protect their feet from the heat.


----------



## maomao (Sep 19, 2021)

tim said:


> There's that poor dog to think about.


That's no way to talk about our prime minister's infant son.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> Dug this out because it has such an uncanny echo in whats been unearthed today, from the long ago scribblings of our pm ..
> 
> He lamented the _"appalling proliferation of *single mothers*"_ those "uppity and irresponsible" women getting pregnant out of wedlock & called their children 'ill-raised, ignorant aggressive and illegitimate".
> It isn't the silly women's fault tho problem lies with the "feebleness of the modern Briton, his reluctance or inability _to take control of his woman and be head of a household.”_
> ...


Pot meet kettle, considering his track record of getting unmarried women pregnant! Not only that, but I believe his own parents divorced when he was 14 or 15, so is he including himself in that "ill-raised" judgment? Or is that different because he's upper-class and born in wedlock?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 21, 2021)

Um, wasn't his eldest child with Carrie born out of wedlock? They didn't get married until this summer.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Um, wasn't his eldest child with Carrie born out of wedlock? They didn't get married until this summer.


Yes, good catch!


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2021)

But what? You cunt.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2021)

Ah well that's C4 privatized then


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Sep 22, 2021)

I watched some of his interview with NBC. Shifty eyed or what. Couldn’t seem to keep a straight face or keep his eyes on the interviewer, he kept looking away. Very odd


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I watched some of his interview with NBC. Shifty eyed or what. Couldn’t seem to keep a straight face or keep his eyes on the interviewer, he kept looking away. Very odd


I would say it's the booze and pills, hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2021)

We are a laughing stock globally


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> We are a laughing stock globally


Well we deserve to be, with this lot in charge.


----------



## flypanam (Sep 22, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Well we deserve to be, with this lot in charge.


Really? The state of the gobshites that sit in benches the world over would suggest that some malignant force is having good chuckle at humanity. The tories are just this countries laughing stock, at home in Ireland loads of people are appalled and laughing at Mickey and Leo Leo nosepicker.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2021)

aye but Boris was the one with his tongue out the orange twat arse for 4 year and now every time he mentions a trade deal all he gets told is "good Friday agreement"


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2021)

Boris Johnson tells Macron: Donnez-moi un break over new pact
					

Boris Johnson tells the French president to "get a grip" amid anger over a submarine deal.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Fuck off you cunt.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 22, 2021)

Just a reminder


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't actually mind the sabre rattling, it's what Tories do. 
It's It's fact he said it in French. 
On the one hand, imagine if Macron just told a group of journalists that Johnson should 'Just calm it, Pal.'? (Although I'd quite like it.) 

But the thing that really, properly, fucks my off is that it is on French. 
Now my French is terrible (I can't order a beer in a French bar, that's how bad it is), but I doubt I'm the only one. To me it's a deliberate act to disenfranchise even more of the populace, and force them to disengage with the Politcal discourse, meaning he can do even more cuntish things going forward.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 22, 2021)

He didn't say it in French, he said it in mock French.

ETA: because "un grip" doesn't mean anything in French and "prendre" doesn't really have the sense intended. So it's a phrase that only an English-speaker could understand.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> He didn't say it in French, he said it in mock French.


This is how bad my French is.


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2021)

N'oublie, jamais que Macron et aussi un prique colossal.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 22, 2021)

...um...oui.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 22, 2021)

Où est le syndicat d'initiative?


----------



## Sue (Sep 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Où est le syndicat d'initiative?


It's in the plume de ma tante.


----------



## stavros (Sep 22, 2021)

steveo87 said:


> Boris Johnson tells Macron: Donnez-moi un break over new pact
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson tells the French president to "get a grip" amid anger over a submarine deal.
> ...


Miles Kington se retournerait dans sa tombe.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 22, 2021)

Mmm. Shaking hands with the infected. Where have we seen that before?








						Brazil's health minister shakes hands with Boris Johnson before testing positive for Covid – video
					

Brazil's health minister tested positive for the coronavirus in New York after president Jair Bolsonaro spoke at the United Nations General Assembly on Tuesday




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)

Well I hope for Johnson's sake and that of his family that his double-jabbed status does its magic! Did he learn nothing last time?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> He didn't say it in French, he said it in mock French.
> 
> ETA: because "un grip" doesn't mean anything in French and "prendre" doesn't really have the sense intended. So it's a phrase that only an English-speaker could understand.


Thus pleasing his constituency, who are probably over-represented by those with a "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" view of the French, and - most importantly - pleasing himself with a bit of chuckleworthy jingoistic "I can't even be bothered to respect your stupid language" Etonian bullshit.


----------



## Sue (Sep 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> He didn't say it in French, he said it in mock French.
> 
> ETA: because "un grip" doesn't mean anything in French and "prendre" doesn't really have the sense intended. So it's a phrase that only an English-speaker could understand.


When I was working in Paris, the CEO of the London office came over and gave an (ill-advised and directly translated from English) speech in French. None of my French colleagues could understand what he was saying so me and a couple of other British people had to translate into 'proper' French. (He started off saying that day was a 'vacance de banque' in the UK and it went downhill from there...)


----------



## Smangus (Sep 22, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Well I hope for Johnson's sake and that of his family that his double-jabbed status does its magic! Did he learn nothing last time?



Think you may be in a minority here. 

Le sange et dans l'arbre etc...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Mezzer (Sep 22, 2021)

Not doing very well over there is he?   International embarrassment over suggestion UK would join North American trade pact


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>


He's blatantly trying to copy Trump isn't he?

Oi! Bojo! It's bad enough we've got one of him, leave it alone.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 22, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He's blatantly trying to copy Trump isn't he?


looks more like he’s trying to copy Benny Hill there


----------



## MrSki (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2021)

Johnson was likely asleep for that bit or thinking about his hairdo.


----------



## Ming (Sep 23, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Thus pleasing his constituency, who are probably over-represented by those with a "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" view of the French, and - most importantly - pleasing himself with a bit of chuckleworthy jingoistic "I can't even be bothered to respect your stupid language" Etonian bullshit.


That’s why he mispronounces words like ‘vegan’ and ‘Darius’. It’s a deliberate show of naked contempt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2021)

SMH 







Even Sky cant sugar coat it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 23, 2021)

A PM that is a blatant liar or an incompetent, not a good look


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)

Prime Minibrain.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## bluescreen (Sep 23, 2021)

He's trolling everyone. Not just us Brits but the whole world.


----------



## hegley (Sep 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> SMH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the video of it - proper cringey.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)

hegley said:


> Here's the video of it - proper cringey.



Is Kermit Boris's Eric Hitchmough?


----------



## Raheem (Sep 23, 2021)

hegley said:


> Here's the video of it - proper cringey.



"Have we got any Gambians in the audience tonight?"


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2021)

He must be on half cut or on drugs, it’s the only explanation. Non-sensical speech, I hate the bloke but know that he can do so much better than that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> He must be on half cut or on drugs, it’s the only explanation. Non-sensical speech, I hate the bloke but know that he can do so much better than that.


No he can't


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 23, 2021)

seriously i'm lost with this fella, 2 day after admit how many kids he has after refusing the question for years,



Boris "you lot should grow up"


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> No he can't


Ah yes, that’s the problem 

Maybe send the dog next time


----------



## MrSki (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2021)

Class act...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Sep 23, 2021)

Even Armando Iannucci couldn't write this level of fuckwhittery when devising the Thick of It


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

The fucking arrogance and hypocrisy of the cunt - he's done fuck all to encourage renewables himself.


----------



## elbows (Sep 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> The fucking arrogance and hypocrisy of the cunt - he's done fuck all to encourage renewables himself.



Well the ditch he didnt die in could be repurposed for ground heat pump purposes. And the fridge he hid in was an early example of an attempt to capture and store some carbon.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 23, 2021)

And in America this....










						'This is beyond embarrassing': Marjorie Taylor Greene mocked for using Scooby-Doo meme during speech
					

Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) used a Scooby-Doo meme during a speech on Wednesday, sparking an endless stream of mockery online.




					www.dailydot.com


----------



## Ming (Sep 23, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> He's trolling everyone. Not just us Brits but the whole world.


Yep. Everything is ‘jolly japes’ for this piece of shit. He’s exhibiting genuinely psychopathic traits.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2021)

Johnson refuses to say if he could live on basic universal credit pay
					

Questioned during his trip to the US, prime minister declined to say if he could survive on £118 a week




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Johnson refuses to say if he could live on basic universal credit pay
> 
> 
> Questioned during his trip to the US, prime minister declined to say if he could survive on £118 a week
> ...


Course he fucking couldn't! I remember Ian Drunken Tit bragging he could live off single JSA but he refused when actually challenged to.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Johnson refuses to say if he could live on basic universal credit pay
> 
> 
> Questioned during his trip to the US, prime minister declined to say if he could survive on £118 a week
> ...












						London mayor Boris Johnson dismisses £250,000 second salary as 'chicken feed'
					

Mayor of London, Boris Johnson, has dismissed the £250,000-a-year he earns from a controversial second job as 'chicken feed'




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2021)

Ming said:


> Yep. Everything is ‘jolly japes’ for this piece of shit. He’s exhibiting genuinely psychopathic traits.


He'll quiver like a pannacotta and blubber like a cornered rat when he sees the adelie penguins who'll dine on his corpse


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> And in America this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even in america


----------



## andysays (Sep 24, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> And in America this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't clicked on the link, but was it the "we would have got away with it too, if it wasn't for you pesky meddling kids" one?


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2021)

andysays said:


> I haven't clicked on the link, but was it the "we would have got away with it too, if it wasn't for you pesky meddling kids" one?


it is


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2021)

Ming said:


> Yep. Everything is ‘jolly japes’ for this piece of shit. He’s exhibiting genuinely psychopathic traits.



I think he even had the cheek to mention narcissists in the same speech.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2021)

Well we already knew it's all about him.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2021)

I found a transcript so I can quote the bit I was thinking of.



> We still cling with part of our minds to the infantile belief that the world was made for our gratification and pleasure and we combine this narcissism with an assumption of our own immortality.
> 
> We believe that someone else will clear up the mess we make, because that is what someone else has always done.
> 
> We trash our habitats again and again with the inductive reasoning that we have got away with it so far, and therefore we will get away with it again.











						PM speech at the UN General Assembly: 22 September 2021
					

Prime Minister Boris Johnson's speech at the 76th Session of the UN General Assembly.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## maomao (Sep 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> I found a transcript so I can quote the bit I was thinking of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he propose changing this or is it the plan for the future?


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 24, 2021)

Did he piss off his speechwriter so much that they decided to make Johnson look like a total and utter bell-end, and then decided for the shiggles, to add the Kermit bit as they know Johnson's too lazy to pre-read the speech?

Johnson is literally describing the Tory's ethos here.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2021)

He is more likely to have added that bit to the speech himself, he loves those sorts of gimmick references. The entire speech was entirely consistent with what I expected from him to be honest, especially given he is trying to grandstand about the forthcoming Glasgow meeting.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Did he piss off his speechwriter so much that they decided to make Johnson look like a total and utter bell-end


Now that's a public sector non-job.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2021)

Ming said:


> That’s why he mispronounces words like ‘vegan’ and ‘Darius’. It’s a deliberate show of naked contempt.


He probably thinks Crouch End is pronounced Crew Shone.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He probably thinks Crouch End is pronounced Crew Shone.


He probably thinks it's a sexual position.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He probably thinks it's a sexual position.


It is... Isn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2021)

Labour conference: Angela Rayner stands by calling Boris Johnson 'scum'
					

Labour's deputy leader says she will say sorry when the PM apologises for past "racist" comments.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




👏


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Labour conference: Angela Rayner stands by calling Boris Johnson 'scum'
> 
> 
> Labour's deputy leader says she will say sorry when the PM apologises for past "racist" comments.
> ...


So that'll be when pigs fly.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So that'll be when pigs fly.


Probably


----------



## Raheem (Sep 26, 2021)

He could give some sort of non-apology in the HoC and then get backbenchers to drown her out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So that'll be when pigs fly.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So that'll be when pigs fly.


This is what I tweeted to them:


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice one LeytonCatLady


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Labour conference: Angela Rayner stands by calling Boris Johnson 'scum'
> 
> 
> Labour's deputy leader says she will say sorry when the PM apologises for past "racist" comments.
> ...


It is the most sensible thing any senior Labour Party politician has said since Starmer became leader.


----------



## Serene (Sep 26, 2021)

The media is backing every Tory lie.


----------



## Serene (Sep 27, 2021)

Bojo is toying with the idea of having the Army take over Parliament, the Courts and the Police force. An idea he got from Jeremy Hunt after one of his trips to Pakistan.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Johnson announces plans somewhat akin to chain gangs in an attempt to curb antisocial behaviour (looks like more dog-whistle shit to me):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The problem with that is that Johnson the Johnson, along with most of his govt (not least Priti "Vacant" Patel) are of the punitive rather than the rehabilitative school of penology. Helping people gain skills while in prison that would actually help them on the out, is absolute anathema to these dickwipes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> why have a got a feeling Boris just watch the Shawshank redemption and thought hey that's a good idea



Johnson has the "Andy gets raped in the laundry" scene on a loop. Reminds him of Eton.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Johnson has the "Andy gets raped in the laundry" scene on a loop. Reminds him of Eton.


Yes, and I wouldn't put it past Johnson to be the "benefactor" rather than the "beneficiary".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> I learnt from an early age that the Tories enjoyed shitting on people and rubbing it in.



& that was just as foreplay.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you read any Orwell? Perhaps one of _those_ Etonian types



Wasn't Orwell a Harrovian?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2021)

went to a prep school in harrow

was at eton


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> SMH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's having a 5 knuckle shuffle behind the lectern, the dirty cunt!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2021)

would not put it past boris hour early in his 50's admitting how many children he has. for the first time


and telling other people to grow up whilst quoting kermit


aside from his old batmans not would remind him of his youth more


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's having a 5 knuckle shuffle behind the lectern, the dirty cunt!


Well we all knew he was a wanker...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> went to a prep school in harrow
> 
> was at eton



You were?
You posho cunt!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wasn't Orwell a Harrovian?


Etonian


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Etonian



Yes, but what about Orwell?


----------



## Serene (Sep 27, 2021)

The er Boris er Johnson er speech er from er downing er street er at er six er oclock er or er around er that er time er to er address er the er nation.


----------



## Serge Forward (Sep 27, 2021)

Serene said:


> The er Boris er Johnson er speech er from er downing er street er at er six er oclock er or er around er that er time er to er address er the er nation.


You missed a couple of pshaaaws there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 28, 2021)

Where's Johnson?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Where's Johnson?


He's turned into a fridge.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Where's Johnson?


They do say you are what you eat, and the bloke definitely looks like he shuts himself in the kitchen three times a day and eats the contents of a Smeg.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He's turned into a fridge.


he'll be turned into pengo


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> They do say you are what you eat, and the bloke definitely looks like he shuts himself in the kitchen three times a day and eats Smeg.


CFY


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> why have a got a feeling Boris just watch the Shawshank redemption and thought hey that's a good idea


----------



## two sheds (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump and Boris Johnson once spent a considerable part of a meeting discussing how strong kangaroos are, book says
					

Stephanie Grisham, the former White House press secretary, said this took place over a working breakfast.




					www.businessinsider.com
				





> Trump and Boris Johnson once spent a considerable part of a meeting discussing how strong kangaroos are, book says​





> Former President Donald Trump and UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson once spent a "considerable" part of a meeting discussing how strong kangaroos were, the former White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham wrote in her upcoming tell-all, according to an excerpt in The Guardian.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Trump and Boris Johnson once spent a considerable part of a meeting discussing how strong kangaroos are, book says
> 
> 
> Stephanie Grisham, the former White House press secretary, said this took place over a working breakfast.
> ...


A problem encountered frequently in both countries, those damn strong kangaroos.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Trump and Boris Johnson once spent a considerable part of a meeting discussing how strong kangaroos are, book says
> 
> 
> Stephanie Grisham, the former White House press secretary, said this took place over a working breakfast.
> ...



Why did they remake Spinal Tap?


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He's turned into a fridge.


One pumps cold liquid around itself in order to maintain the status quo, whereas the other...


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 1, 2021)

There's not enough facepalms in the world for these two twats 


two sheds said:


> Trump and Boris Johnson once spent a considerable part of a meeting discussing how strong kangaroos are, book says
> 
> 
> Stephanie Grisham, the former White House press secretary, said this took place over a working breakfast.
> ...


----------



## Serene (Oct 1, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> A problem encountered frequently in both countries, those damn strong kangaroos.


Trump was probably telling him that Britain is the USA`s Joey.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Smangus (Oct 2, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Trump and Boris Johnson once spent a considerable part of a meeting discussing how strong kangaroos are, book says
> 
> 
> Stephanie Grisham, the former White House press secretary, said this took place over a working breakfast.
> ...




So that's where the idea of Aukus alliance came from !


----------



## MrSki (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


"You're a good boy, in'cha? YES YOU ARE!"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2021)

More misogyny from power


----------



## two sheds (Oct 2, 2021)

And comments show he did it to two women at the same time - both times abusively.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




I thought he was into Imperial rather than Metric?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 2, 2021)

Not a big fan of Friedland at all but he's pretty much on the money here:









						In plain sight, Boris Johnson is rigging the system to stay in power | Jonathan Freedland
					

Weakening the courts, limiting protest, hobbling the elections regulator. If another country did this, what would we call it, asks Guardian columnist Jonathan Freedland




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Not a big fan of Friedland at all but he's pretty much on the money here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bang on sir


----------



## MrSki (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2021)

Oven ready 😉


----------



## two sheds (Oct 3, 2021)

Makes no difference they'll still vote for the fuckers when time comes


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2021)

Bojo, I think you'll find_ The Young Ones_ is fiction. I promise you in real life, trains to Manchester do not depart from King's Cross.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Bojo, I think you'll find_ The Young Ones_ is fiction. I promise you in real life, trains to Manchester do not depart from King's Cross.



this is what happens when he's allowed out without an adult


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Oven ready 😉
> 
> View attachment 291100


Has he gone for a run in shirt and shoes?


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 3, 2021)

Boris Johnson: petrol crisis and pig cull part of necessary post-Brexit transition
					

PM’s remarks come as Liz Truss insists it’s the role of business, not ministers, to resolve such problems




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Queues for petrol and mass culls of pigs at farms because of a lack of abattoir workers are part of a necessary transition for Britain to emerge from a *broken economic model based on low wages,* Boris Johnson has argued.


I don't believe him,  I mean ffs 
Boris Johnson described most deprived members of society as ‘chavs, losers, burglars and drug addicts’​








						Boris Johnson described most deprived members of society as ‘chavs, losers, burglars and drug addicts’
					

Prime minister criticised for showing ‘disdain for working class people’ in 2005 article




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Speaking to BBC One’s The Andrew Marr Show, he said: “I hate to break it to you, Andrew, but I’m afraid our food processing industry does involve killing a lot of animals, that is the reality.
> 
> “Your viewers need to understand that. That’s just what happens.”
> 
> ...


There are serious issues killing 1000's pigs to just bury and using arcane language to prove how smart he is.
It's just straw grasping.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 3, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Bojo, I think you'll find_ The Young Ones_ is fiction. I promise you in real life, trains to Manchester do not depart from King's Cross.


It's little things like this that remind me why I love U75.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 3, 2021)

They should give the piglets away as pets or let the rich shoot them for fun, incineration is a waste.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They should give the piglets away as pets or let the rich shoot them for fun, incineration is a waste.


you have it the wrong way round, let the pigs eat the rich


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 3, 2021)

This pig crisis, it's just so wasteful, all that time. money and effort to grow them, and for an incompetent government to say lets just chuck it all away. With the poverty in the world its so distasteful. Could do anything in preference to nothing. Free chops for everyone? oh no


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Boris Johnson: petrol crisis and pig cull part of necessary post-Brexit transition
> 
> 
> PM’s remarks come as Liz Truss insists it’s the role of business, not ministers, to resolve such problems
> ...



You know that his views during the covid pandemic

Well people die in hospitals also see poor people starving and old people freezing to death during the winter due to cuts in UC and high home fuel prices
you just have to under stand that just what happens to these sort of people, your viewers need to understand this


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Bojo, I think you'll find_ The Young Ones_ is fiction. I promise you in real life, trains to Manchester do not depart from King's Cross.






"Right, I'm going to stuff loads of toilet paper down the toilet"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2021)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 291117
> 
> "Right, I'm going to stuff loads of toilet paper down the toilet"


Looks like he's swallowed a four pack of andrex


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> This pig crisis, it's just so wasteful, all that time. money and effort to grow them, and for an incompetent government to say lets just chuck it all away. With the poverty in the world its so distasteful. Could do anything in preference to nothing. Free chops for everyone? oh no


Cull politicians, not pigs. We've 643 useless fuckers in the commons plus ~800 in the lords, none of them good for anything and past their use by


----------



## maomao (Oct 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Cull politicians, not pigs. We've 643 useless fuckers in the commons plus ~800 in the lords, none of them good for anything and past their use by


I bet the seven Sinn Fein ones are useless fuckers too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2021)

maomao said:


> I bet the seven Sinn Fein ones are useless fuckers too.


Almost certainly


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Has he gone for a run in shirt and shoes?


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2021)

Fairweather said:


>



Yeh what sort of wazzock wears a shirt to go jogging? Fleeing from an irate husband, yes, but not jogging


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2021)

CWS


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh what sort of wazzock wears a shirt to go jogging? Fleeing from an irate husband, yes, but not jogging


The twat is taking the piss.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2021)

who the hell goes Jogging in brogues as well

"shut up carrie, i'm just doing a putin showing them all i'm a strong viral man"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> who the hell goes Jogging in brogues as well
> 
> "shut up carrie, i'm just doing a putin showing them all i'm a strong viral man"


He spreads himself around all right...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 3, 2021)

mind bleech Please 

*shakes fist at sky


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2021)

Fairweather said:


>


----------



## Ming (Oct 3, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> The twat is taking the piss.


Yep. His contempt level is off the fucking charts.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2021)

Seen this bloke introduced as a politics expert on UK media...


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 4, 2021)

Tbf he does look a little bit like David StHubbins in that picture.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 4, 2021)

Yeah, he looks like a twat still. Rockstar my arse.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Seen this bloke introduced as a politics expert on UK media...


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 4, 2021)

that's the rest of the cabinet


----------



## Raheem (Oct 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Seen this bloke introduced as a politics expert on UK media...



It looks like they're doing some sort of drama school exercise pretending to be on a crowded tube train.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you for that


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2021)

That hasn't half cheered me up


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 291312


I love the fact that he's so clueless it takes a PR apparatchik to take it off him!

And then that stupid "nothing to do with me, it never happened" gesture afterwards. Prat.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 5, 2021)

This is just the paper coffee cup clip from the last conference, no?


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 5, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> This is just the paper coffee cup clip from the last conference, no?


That's what it reminded me of, but still very funny.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> This is just the paper coffee cup clip from the last conference, no?


Yes


----------



## little_legs (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## MrCurry (Oct 5, 2021)

little_legs said:


>



Someone actually looked at that and decided, yes, this is good enough to tweet


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 5, 2021)

little_legs said:


>



WTAF?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2021)

One of the minions must have taken them out of their plastic box and put them in paper wrapping.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 5, 2021)

Imagine the squeals of delight in the comms team meeting when some Tarquin came up with that wizard pun which would help allow even ordinary thickos to grasp the new policy. Probably adjourned early and popped down to the club for tea.


----------



## hegley (Oct 5, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Imagine the squeals of delight in the comms team meeting when some Tarquin came up with that wizard pun which would help allow even ordinary thickos to grasp the new policy. Probably adjourned early and popped down to the club for tea.


He's also done one buttering toast, "build back butter".


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 5, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> View attachment 291268


Hmm, I know/knew one of the people in that image, how old is that pic?


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Hmm, I know/knew one of the people in that image, how old is that pic?



You've never seen it before?...it must be one of the most posted pictures on the internet.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 5, 2021)

No I havnt, but I'm 100% certain I know one of them, so whats the story behind the picture?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Seen this bloke introduced as a politics expert on UK media...




awe does the fella miss cuddling up to trump the cunt


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Someone actually looked at that and decided, yes, this is good enough to tweet


Of course they did. They are convinced that we are all imbeciles, it's clear every time they speak to us. To be fair to them, looking at the fact that he got elected prime minister, when we could have had lord bucket head, you can see why they think that.


----------



## pesh (Oct 5, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> No I havnt, but I'm 100% certain I know one of them, so whats the story behind the picture?


almost certainly ecstasy


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> No I havnt, but I'm 100% certain I know one of them, so whats the story behind the picture?




drugs lots of them


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 5, 2021)

Please yourselves


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 5, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Please yourselves


As has been said, it's a picture that has floated around the net for years. I know not its provenance or any of the fine humans pictured


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 5, 2021)

little_legs said:


>



Missed a trick.  If they really wanted to appeal to the Make Britain Great Again twats harking back to the good old days that never really existed, should have been wrapped in newspaper.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 5, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> No I havnt, but I'm 100% certain I know one of them, so whats the story behind the picture?


there's no story - it's just a pic taken at a rave of people off their mash on ecstasy pipes


----------



## existentialist (Oct 5, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Missed a trick.  If they really wanted to appeal to the Make Britain Great Again twats harking back to the good old days that never really existed, should have been wrapped in newspaper.


Ahh, but the Elfin Safety Gorn Maaad crew stopped all that kind of nonsense


----------



## two sheds (Oct 5, 2021)

Pah - newspapers were widely seen as being sterile and bacteria-free, so much so that you could deliver babies onto them if you didn't have towels.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ahh, but the Elfin Safety Gorn Maaad crew stopped all that kind of nonsense


That's what we Took Back Control for.


----------



## Poot (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh God, my colleague is a massive Boris fan. I now understand why he was wittering on about Build Back Bitter and fucking killing himself laughing. I feel a bit dirty now. 

I know, these people do exist - people who think he's funny. Fucksake.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 5, 2021)

Poot said:


> Oh God, my colleague is a massive Boris fan.


Johnson.


----------



## Poot (Oct 5, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Johnson.


Aaaaaagh! I will never do this again. It's him! It's rubbed off! I need a shower.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Johnson.


Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel the Cunt Johnson


Fixed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson


pengo johnson as the penguins will remember him


----------



## Spandex (Oct 5, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Someone actually looked at that and decided, yes, this is good enough to tweet


Seems to have been quite effective for minimal effort.

The Government is trying to make _Build Back Better_ a thing, like _Take Back Control_ and _Get Brexit Done_. They've spent about 10 seconds making this WTF tweet, which is being reposted around social media because of its WTF-nesss, so lots of people are having the slogan Build Back Better reinforced in their subconscious.


----------



## Sue (Oct 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> pengo johnson as the penguins will remember him


It lacks alliteration


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2021)

Spandex said:


> Seems to have been quite effective for minimal effort.
> 
> The Government is trying to make _Build Back Better_ a thing, like _Take Back Control_ and _Get Brexit Done_. They've spent about 10 seconds making this WTF tweet, which is being reposted around social media because of its WTF-nesss, so lots of people are having the slogan Build Back Better reinforced in their subconscious.


These days my brain seems to want to auto-correct Build Back Better to Eat Y'Self Fitter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

Sue said:


> It lacks alliteration


Juicy Johnson as the penguins will remember him


----------



## maomao (Oct 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Juicy Johnson as the penguins will remember him


Or just 'breakfast'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2021)

maomao said:


> Or just 'breakfast'.


They will demand Boris breakfasts ever after


----------



## brogdale (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson


Disgraced PM is somewhat subjective to the population at large. What can't be disputed is that he is the disgraced former Tory vice-chairman and the disgraced former Times journalist, fired from both jobs for lying.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


>



He'll have to amend last week's admission to "I've got nine kids but I only just found three of them, so the amount of nappy changing is still the same."


----------



## elbows (Oct 5, 2021)

I see that his very similar performance at various critical moments of the pandemic has gone down the memory hole when it comes to articles like this one.









						Boris Johnson's sunny outlook risks looking out of touch
					

There is concern that No 10 is brushing away concerns about the economy too easily.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


>




Fourth one in the back


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 5, 2021)

is this just him explaining he is disappointed in his early kids

Get it done, building back better


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 5, 2021)

Ironic when building homes should be a priority and they've done eff all


----------



## Serene (Oct 5, 2021)

He has problems getting dressed. It seems beyond him. He spends two hours in a morning trying to understand how to put his trousers on until a Servant has to do it for him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2021)

Serene said:


> He has problems getting dressed. It seems beyond him. He spends two hours in a morning trying to understand how to put his trousers on until a Servant has to do it for him.


Where's Blackadder the Third when you need him?


----------



## Serene (Oct 5, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Where's Blackadder the Third when you need him?


🤣 Yeah, just like him. that dim Prince on Black Adder.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2021)

Serene said:


> 🤣 Yeah, just like him. that dim Prince on Black Adder.


I hope it doesn't turn out Johnson used to watch Blackadder and use the third series as a training manual for how a leader/figurehead is supposed to behave. The last thing I want to have to do is end up suing Ben Elton and Richard Curtis for inciting public buffoonery 35 years on!


----------



## Serene (Oct 5, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I hope it doesn't turn out Johnson used to watch Blackadder and use the third series as a training manual for how a leader/figurehead is supposed to behave. The last thing I want to have to do is end up suing Ben Elton and Richard Curtis for inciting public buffoonery 35 years on!


It needs a plan so cunning that you could put a Tail on it and call it a Weasel.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 6, 2021)

New cassetteboy. Just going to leave this here.


----------



## Serene (Oct 6, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> New cassetteboy. Just going to leave this here.



" Ive never done a hard days work in my life ". 🤣


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2021)

Serene said:


> " Ive never done a hard days work in my life ". 🤣


The crux of the problem. Entitlement


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Oct 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 291439


He's doing that fucking thumb on top of the fist pointy thing they all do these days.


----------



## Serene (Oct 6, 2021)

Ming said:


> He's doing that fucking thumb on top of the fist pointy thing they all do these days.


Masonic? Holding a Trowel?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2021)

Clenched fists are too aggressive apparently. They also hurt you when punching a supine semi conscious PM repeatedly in the head. Don’t use your fists kids, it’s a no brainer.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2021)

Fists on soft tissue only


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2021)

Ming said:


> He's doing that fucking thumb on top of the fist pointy thing they all do these days.


tbh it's more the juxtaposition of the johnsonian sunlit uplands and the chill blast from the arctic of british industry shutting down because the gas prices


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Clenched fists are too aggressive apparently. They also hurt you when punching a supine semi conscious PM repeatedly in the head. Don’t use your fists kids, it’s a no brainer.


yeh use your feet. and an implement.


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 291439


Wish I’d booked a day off work to go to my allotment and listened to his speech on the radio. I’d have a few tonne of bullshit ready for next spring.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 6, 2021)

Liked for the nail-gun drill alone.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 6, 2021)

it quite good forshadowing for what going to happen in a later this year

build back bitter


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2021)

Sums up Tory policy perfectly


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Oct 6, 2021)

Serene said:


> Masonic? Holding a Trowel?


I think it's a hand gesture that's been focus grouped because all politicians seem to be doing it. I suppose gesturing with a pointed finger or shaking a fist must be concidered a vote loser.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2021)

Iron fist salute!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Iron fist salute!



aw brill - i know two of them and they’re lovely chaps - but don’t think I’ve heard their music. i know em from attending South London raves such as World Unknown, but it looks as if they’re a bit more indie guitar fare than that


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> aw brill - i know two of them and they’re lovely chaps - but don’t think I’ve heard their music. i know em from attending South London raves such as World Unknown, but it looks as if they’re a bit more indie guitar fare than that



Their first album was enjoyable at the time.  I guess Paris is still a pretty decent tune.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 7, 2021)

Ming said:


> I think it's a hand gesture that's been focus grouped because all politicians seem to be doing it. I suppose gesturing with a pointed finger or shaking a fist must be concidered a vote loser.



The "Clinton Thumb", as pioneered by Bill (with more of a squished thumb showing) - has elements of finger point and clenched fist without the implied aggression of either.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 7, 2021)

If anyone actually needed a reminder...









						Eight false claims made in Boris Johnson’s Conservative party conference speech
					

Not for the first time, the prime minister delivered a major speech that was economical with the truth




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Serene (Oct 7, 2021)

Boris Johnson aka Billy Fisher aka Billy Liar leading the troops of Ambrosia into Build Back Better.


----------



## Serene (Oct 7, 2021)

In Bojos speech yesterday his jokes included remarks about " We finally sent that Corduroy Communist Cosmonaut to the Moon " ( CCC I see what he did there BBB build back better ). He talked of being glad that Priti Patel is taking new powers ( refering to the Insulate Britain Protestors ) to insulate them snuggly in Prison where they belong. He poked fun at Starmer by saying he looks like a sellotaped spectacled Bus Conductor.
Has he been reading the Eton rag mag?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 7, 2021)

Dunno what’s worse, his wank fest of a speech, or you still referring to the cunt as ‘BoJo’


----------



## Serene (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Dunno what’s worse, his wank fest of a speech, or you still referring to the cunt as ‘BoJo’


Why is it that you dislike him being referred to as Bojo?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> Why is it that you dislike him being referred to as Bojo?


The r/w rags & folk who like him use it. It’s cringe worthy.


----------



## Serene (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The r/w rags & folk who like him use it. It’s cringe worthy.


I will bear that in mind. I always assumed it was a disparaging name, Bojo the Clown.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 7, 2021)

I think it dates back a bit and it was supposed to be a semi-ironic nod to J-Lo.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> I will bear that in mind. I always assumed it was a disparaging name, Bojo the Clown.




I think it is but it's not something that has any force is it. He's quite comfortable seeming clownish, it fits fine with the whole image he puts across. What he wants to avoid is seeming like just another politician.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> I will bear that in mind. I always assumed it was a disparaging name, Bojo the Clown.



he's more like the clown out of it


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 7, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think it is but it's not something that has any force is it. He's quite comfortable seeming clownish, it fits fine with the whole image he puts across. What he wants to avoid is seeming like just another politician.


I call him the Prime Minibrain.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Oct 7, 2021)

Does that article include any indication of what proportion of those who had death wished upon them were Guardian writers?


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 291584


... I have taken to firing imaginary guns at pictures of that wanker Boris ...


----------



## elbows (Oct 7, 2021)

Even by Kuenssberg standards this article is lazy and shit.









						Johnson and Starmer: More in common than you might think
					

Boris Johnson and Sir Keir Starmer both had good party conferences but face formidable challenges.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Warning, it contains this:



> Mr Johnson's close ally Mark Spencer even told us he thought the PM could be in Downing Street for 20 years.



Neglected to mention that at least 19 of those years are expected to be in the form of his severed head on a pike.


----------



## prunus (Oct 7, 2021)

elbows said:


> Neglected to mention that at least 19 of those years are expected to be in the form of his severed head on a pike.


From your lips to god’s ears.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 7, 2021)

As if that syphiliptic, morbidly obese, liver compromised oaf has got 20 years left, let alone still in office.


----------



## maomao (Oct 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 291584


I've seriously wished death on a third of Britons.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 7, 2021)

I was assuming it was the same Briton we'd all wished death on.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 7, 2021)

maomao said:


> I've seriously wished death on a third of Britons.


Pretty much what I said to my partner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2021)

sadly wishing death on people so rarely has the desired effect


----------



## elbows (Oct 7, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly wishing death on people so rarely has the desired effect


You need to make the penguins an offer they cant refuse.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 291584


…per day, right?


----------



## MrSki (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Oct 8, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


He`s such a Creambun.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> He`s such a Creambun.


Nah, cream buns are sweet and nice!


----------



## Serene (Oct 8, 2021)

Urban Dictionary: Creambun


----------



## stavros (Oct 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I was assuming it was the same Briton we'd all wished death on.


Please check the thread title.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 8, 2021)

I did


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Bojo, I think you'll find_ The Young Ones_ is fiction. I promise you in real life, trains to Manchester do not depart from King's Cross.



I believe that "delivering on" is Tory slang for shitting on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Looks like he's swallowed a four pack of andrex


Looks like his missus has contacted him in the hope of reconciliation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Johnson.


TBF, saying someone is a massive Johnson fan, could mean their mistaken for someone who likes a cock.
Oh, hold on...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

Ming said:


> I think it's a hand gesture that's been focus grouped because all politicians seem to be doing it. I suppose gesturing with a pointed finger or shaking a fist must be concidered a vote loser.


In which case, the focus group have totally shat the bed, because it's even more half-cocked than the "I've shat my kecks" standing stance of a few yrs back.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

Johnson jets off on holiday as Brits face soaring bills, cuts & shortages crisis
					

Boris Johnson jetted to the Costa del Sol as millions face soaring UK energy bills, a cruel benefit cut, empty supermarket shelves and higher petrol prices



					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Johnson jets off on holiday as Brits face soaring bills, cuts & shortages crisis
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson jetted to the Costa del Sol as millions face soaring UK energy bills, a cruel benefit cut, empty supermarket shelves and higher petrol prices
> ...


Crisis, what crisis?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

He is doing his bit for the beleaguered tourism industry. 

Although the cunt probably booked it via that weathly Australian firm he is friendly with  you know the one who got the contract to run the appalling UK quarantine hotels.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## hegley (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Johnson jets off on holiday as Brits face soaring bills, cuts & shortages crisis
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson jetted to the Costa del Sol as millions face soaring UK energy bills, a cruel benefit cut, empty supermarket shelves and higher petrol prices
> ...


How many bloody holidays has he had this year ffs.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 10, 2021)

hegley said:


> How many bloody holidays has he had this year ffs.



283 days so far


----------



## Fairweather (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 10, 2021)

On the money as usual:


----------



## barlimo (Oct 10, 2021)

I voted for that cunt Johnson because I thought Corbin would be even worse. I often wonder how many other people did the same.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 10, 2021)

So it's your fault then.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I voted for that cunt Johnson because I thought Corbin would be even worse. I often wonder how many other people did the same.


I hope the last couple of years have schooled you into knowing how stupid you were


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I voted for that cunt Johnson because I thought Corbin would be even worse. I often wonder how many other people did the same.


Why did you think that?


----------



## barlimo (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Why did you think that?


 It would have bankrupted the country if only half  of his promises were carried out.


----------



## stdP (Oct 10, 2021)

Not that I don't have a great deal of ire to spare for the people who voted Boris and chums in, but directly insulting those who did and have already come to regret their decision and admit it publicly isn't a good look.

Boris is merely the political embodiment of the famous H. L. Mencken quote:


> For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple, and wrong.



For people who don't closely follow politics, as a populist Boris does a good job of making it seem like there's a simple answer to any sufficiently complex question, and then just ignoring any events or information to the contrary because their ego won't let them admit they're wrong, and they don't understand the complexity themselves. Many politicians do the same thing, but Boris is a particularly good example because he's such a twat.



barlimo said:


> It would have bankrupted the country if only half  of [Corbyn's] promises were carried out.



...as opposed to where we are now...?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> It would have bankrupted the country if only half  of his promises were carried out.


How did you work that out?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 10, 2021)

under Corybin would be have fuel , energy and food shortages


Damn socalist bastard


----------



## maomao (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> It would have bankrupted the country if only half  of his promises were carried out.


Pretty fundamental misunderstanding of macroeconomics there.


----------



## barlimo (Oct 10, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I hope the last couple of years have schooled you into knowing how stupid you were


I still think Corbin would have made an even bigger mess of things.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> It would have bankrupted the country if only half  of his promises were carried out.


Nonsense

Next?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I still think Corbin would have made an even bigger mess of things.


Nonsense. 

Impossible.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I still think Corbin would have made an even bigger mess of things.


I think you were suckered by the press and facebook campaign


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I think you were suckered by the press and facebook campaign


Is the earth flat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I still think Corbin would have made an even bigger mess of things.


corbin bleu? corbin bernsen?


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> It would have bankrupted the country if only half  of his promises were carried out.


Evidence? Reference please.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Evidence? Reference please.


The Sun nEwspAper said so


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> corbin bleu? corbin bernsen?


At least not an eton mess.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The Sun nEwspAper said so


Surely, and the Daily Mail, etc. But, not being pro Corbyn, I'm always on the lookout for any sane and reputable sources for such a claim.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Surely, and the Daily Mail, etc. But, not being pro Corbyn, I'm always on the lookout for any sane and reputable sources for such a claim.


I have never found one


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 10, 2021)

It's the economists' holy grail.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 10, 2021)

Come on; which one of you people who hate your own country is this?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I still think Corbin would have made an even bigger mess of things.



You mean you’d be easily convinced by the right wing media you’re wet nursed on that would be the case.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I still think Corbin would have made an even bigger mess of things.


Are you farmerbarleymow's credulous alter ego?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I still think Corbin would have made an even bigger mess of things.


For God's sake.

"This is a salmon that jumps on the hook for you." _(Paul Keating)_


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I voted for that cunt Johnson because I thought Corbin would be even worse. I often wonder how many other people did the same.


I forgive you, because there was nothing in his history, as a student, journalist, or politician, or in his personal life, which indicated prior to becoming PM that he would be anything less than a noble statesman.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> corbin bleu? corbin bersen?


Korben Dallas?


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 11, 2021)

(Apologies if someone has already posted a link to this)

I've not seen too many links on this thread to Boris Johnson being a complete cult , but Andrew Rawnsley wasn't too bad today (Observer) on possibilities of his cultleader's days being numbered ......




			
				Observer headline said:
			
		

> *Like all cults, Borisology is detached from reality and destined to end badly*



OK, _some_ of that article is poor, but at least he's been keeping his eye open in Manchester this week .......


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2021)

Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson is staying here at the moment. 

Torre Tramores Estate - Marbella, Spain | AVENUE


----------



## extra dry (Oct 11, 2021)

more from the artist taxi driver


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 12, 2021)

barlimo said:


> I voted for that cunt Johnson because I thought Corbin would be even worse. I often wonder how many other people did the same.


Thanks. No really, thanks for condemning people to poverty. Corbin was many things but he would have voted to give people£20 extra a week, not take it away.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 12, 2021)

You really did buy the anti-left propaganda.

Next you're be saying there's an extra £350m a week for the NHS...



barlimo said:


> It would have bankrupted the country if only half  of his promises were carried out.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 12, 2021)

Also, Corbin would most likely not have let hundreds of thousands of people die of Covid.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 12, 2021)

Who TF is 'Corbin' anyway??  

Getting back to the correctly reviled, widely hated and uttterly disgraced *Johnson*  ,  naming him 'Boris'  should be permanently banned !!!!


----------



## elbows (Oct 12, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Who TF is 'Corbin' anyway??
> 
> Getting back to the correctly reviled, widely hated and uttterly disgraced *Johnson*  ,  naming him 'Boris'  should be permanently banned !!!!


Maybe we could have an exemption if its used as an acronym, since I'm sure many appropriate words start with initials featured in BORIS. Risible, incompetent, scum are just a few of the available choices.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 12, 2021)

Coincidence? Possibly:


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 12, 2021)

He'll lay it all at Hancock's feet.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 13, 2021)

Not Johnson's biggest fan.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2021)

I understand Kieth was considering that broadcast but rejected it in favour of just asking Johnson for an apology.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## 2hats (Oct 13, 2021)

Painting the passengers on the side of his next bus?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 13, 2021)

He really does see himself as churchill


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 13, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> He really does see himself as churchill


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 13, 2021)

Churchill wasn’t averse to slaughtering his own countrymen and fucking off for a while until the heat died down. Didn’t the cunt rejoin / join the army for a few months in WW1 in some pointless grace and favour role to show how dedicated he was ?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Didn’t the cunt rejoin / join the army for a few months in WW1 in some pointless grace and favour role to show how dedicated he was ?


I read an account of that when it seemed that he was thoroughly enjoying being in a trench under fire as it was so exciting.

Churchill paid people a basic piece rate to write articles for him that he then sold on to the press at a huge profit.

Insider dealing was rife amongst the people with access to that kind of thing, churchill no exception.

Churchill prided himself in never paying a bill on time, his tailors, cobblers and domestic suppliers all had to suck this up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Churchill wasn’t averse to slaughtering his own countrymen and fucking off for a while until the heat died down. Didn’t the cunt rejoin / join the army for a few months in WW1 in some pointless grace and favour role to show how dedicated he was ?







__





						Pen & Sword Blog -
					






					www.warfaremagazine.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> He really does see himself as churchill


churchill by contrast knew who won at stalingrad


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine being able to waft in and out of a bloody slaughter at will. I’m sure the arrival of a hero like Churchill put a smile on their faces of the conscripts as they went over the top


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Imagine being able to waft in and out of a bloody slaughter at will. I’m sure the arrival of a hero like Churchill put a smile on their faces of the conscripts as they went over the top


swiftly wiped off as they realised he'd been sent to them because of the dardanelles fiasco


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 13, 2021)

250 k casualties on the Brit and colonies side alone iirc . Ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> 250 k casualties on the Brit and colonies side alone iirc . Ffs


say what you like about churchill but he never did a disaster by halves


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 13, 2021)

That’s the population of say Southampton in one action . It’s seriously fucked up


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> That’s the population of say Southampton in one action . It’s seriously fucked up


johnson's done more than 100,000 so he's not (yet) in churchill's league


----------



## Ming (Oct 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not Johnson's biggest fan.



’Let the bodies pile up’ he said. God i hope he gets reinfected and dies.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not Johnson's biggest fan.



Give him a chance


----------



## Serene (Oct 14, 2021)

Johnson was seen on the News yesterday in front of an Artists easel with a paint brush. Even by his low standards this is another blatant publicity shot. Its worse than when he put an England football top on over the top of his suit. He now portrays ( pun intended ) himself an Artist. He needs to start by cutting both his ears off like the Dutch painter, to symbolise his listening qualities.


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2021)

Maybe he was painting this:



(actually from the wonderful wefail We Want You! - Ltd Edition A3 )


----------



## extra dry (Oct 14, 2021)

not find this funny now. its just sad


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not Johnson's biggest fan.



Rather a disruptive inconvenience to say the least


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Have we had this yet?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Have we had this yet?



I might take up yoga myself if the lotus position is that comfortable.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 18, 2021)

If I recall correctly from yesterday the 2 Tweets above are referring to 2 different things. The first one is referring to a conference call on Afghanistan which Johnson indeed declined to take part in, the second 1 is to do with Cop26 which is looking to be a bit of a shitshow. Surprise surprise.









						Cop26 corporate sponsors condemn climate summit as ‘mismanaged’
					

Exclusive: ‘Everything feels very last minute’ says one source about event sponsored by UK’s biggest companies




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2021)

Downing Street denies Johnson broke lockdown over Christmas









						No 10 denies Boris and Carrie Johnson broke lockdown rules at Christmas
					

Downing Street insists couple ‘have followed coronavirus rules at all times’




					f7td5.app.goo.gl
				






> Raising questions for the prime minister, however, the US magazine Harper’s reported that Ms Ali, who was given an official advisory role at the Home Office in December 2020, “spent Christmas with the couple at No 10 despite pandemic restrictions on holiday gatherings”.


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Liz Truss, inexperienced?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> Liz Truss, inexperienced?



Those eyes are dead as blown fuses


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2021)

And the vacant smile while waiting for the compulsory applause


----------



## Ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Those eyes are dead as blown fuses


Windows of
the soul. Never trust a man with piggy eyes.


----------



## Ming (Oct 19, 2021)

Or play cards with a man whose middle name is Chicago.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 19, 2021)

Ming said:


> Windows of
> the soul. Never trust a man with piggy eyes.
> View attachment 293314


Unfair to pigs everywhere! At least pigs' eyes show some intelligence.


----------



## klang (Oct 19, 2021)

yes sure


----------



## stavros (Oct 19, 2021)

Writing for one of his fanzines:



Does caricaturing a significant minority subgroup of society not have rings of the "letterboxes" jibe of a couple of years ago?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Yeah, my first thought to that revelation was fuck off, he broke the rules.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 19, 2021)

klang said:


> yes sure
> 
> View attachment 293343


I stand corrected.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 20, 2021)

stavros said:


> Writing for one of his fanzines:
> 
> View attachment 293382
> 
> Does caricaturing a significant minority subgroup of society not have rings of the "letterboxes" jibe of a couple of years ago?


He called them ‘greenshirts’ because obviously giving a fuck about the planet is the same as being a blackshirt.

The cunt can’t take anything seriously, dereliction of duty on climate is just a continuation of the bolsanaro-style dereliction of duty on Covid and everything else. It’s all culture war posturing and tedious smug but obvious wit in newspaper columns.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 20, 2021)

just getting worse and worse it seems...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah, my first thought to that revelation was fuck off, he broke the rules.


He's got to work one day in the year


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2021)

Ming said:


> Windows of
> the soul. Never trust a man with piggy eyes.
> View attachment 293314


Fucking Poundland auric goldfinger


----------



## Ming (Oct 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Fucking Poundland auric goldfinger


He's very funny and silly. With a big gold brick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2021)

Ming said:


> He's very funny and silly. With a big gold brick.


He'd be funnier being sucked through the window of a plane at thirty thousand feet. Even if it made penguins cry and gnash their beaks in wrath


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He'd be funnier being sucked through the window of a plane at thirty thousand feet. Even if it made penguins cry and gnash their beaks in wrath


((((((The penguins))))))


----------



## not a trot (Oct 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He's got to work one day in the year


Father Christmas, he is not.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 20, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Father Christmas, he is not.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

An Johnson pic doing the rounds on twitter today...a number of points of interest and, as an aside, that's put me right off Daunt books (again).


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 21, 2021)

The foreshortening there makes it look as if it's someone else's arm steadying the child. Mind you, I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> The foreshortening there makes it look as if it's someone else's arm steadying the child. Mind you, I wouldn't put it past him.



If it was his own arm wouldn't his hand be thumb down?


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 21, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> The foreshortening there makes it look as if it's someone else's arm steadying the child. Mind you, I wouldn't put it past him.


Since you can see both of Boris‘s hands it certainly is someone else’s! His left hand is holding the kid‘s foot.


----------



## clicker (Oct 21, 2021)

I think he's  had a mechanical limb grafted onto his back.


----------



## Sue (Oct 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> An Johnson pic doing the rounds on twitter today...a number of points of interest and, as an aside, that's put me right off Daunt books (again).


Is that one of the kids we know about? (Poor wee soul.)


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 21, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If it was his own arm wouldn't his hand be thumb down?



And his suit just one colour.


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Since you can see both of Boris‘s hands it certainly is someone else’s! His left hand is holding the kid‘s foot.


Johnson has three arms, to compensate for his lack of spine.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 21, 2021)

Unfortunately he does have a spine, also unfortunately, it's attached to his head


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 21, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> The foreshortening there makes it look as if it's someone else's arm steadying the child. Mind you, I wouldn't put it past him.



Pestons arm sticking out of Boris arse - which, tbf here, is a actually a nice change, he's normally fucking useless.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> An Johnson pic doing the rounds on twitter today...a number of points of interest and, as an aside, that's put me right off Daunt books (again).
> 
> View attachment 293589



says everything you need to know about the fella to be honest 

imagine if this guy had a country to run and not  just the responsibility of a child on his shoulders


he cannie manage shite


----------



## glitch hiker (Oct 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Is that one of the kids we know about? (Poor wee soul.)


Poor is one thing that kid will never be. Nor will he be anything other than a product of the Etonian system. His life, as regards being a decent functioning human being, never got a chance


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




I better get the book for Christmas.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 22, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> The foreshortening there makes it look as if it's someone else's arm steadying the child. Mind you, I wouldn't put it past him.


It is someone else's arm. His left hand is tightly around the child's left leg. Plus the hand on the child is a right hand, clothed in a darker jacket than Johnson's.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> It is someone else's arm. His left hand is tightly around the child's left leg. Plus the hand on the child is a right hand, clothed in a darker jacket than Johnson's.


Yep; staff.


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2021)

Boris Johnson used £2.6m Downing Street briefing room to watch new Bond film
					

Costs were said to have been met by companies involved and similar screenings have happened previously




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> Boris Johnson used £2.6m Downing Street briefing room to watch new Bond film
> 
> 
> Costs were said to have been met by companies involved and similar screenings have happened previously
> ...


Damn  

We live in amazing democratic times


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2021)

My theory that there may have been a mix-up which resulted in Hunter S Thompson accidentally becoming God has yet to be disproved.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2021)

hmm Hunter would of thought boris was a cunt


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm Hunter would of thought boris was a cunt



The idea isnt that he likes whats happening, its that whats happened since his death does read quite like the gonzo journalism fabricated version of events on campaign trails he was covering.

edit to add a quote from wikipedia: Fear and Loathing on the Campaign Trail '72 - Wikipedia



> This position of portraying the campaigns as much as a media compilation of the stories they wished to cover instead of the presenting all the stories that occurred was widely recognized as depicting a previously unspoken truth. Frank Mankiewicz, McGovern's campaign manager, would often say in later years that the book, despite its embellishments, represented "the least factual, most accurate account" of the election.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

Boris Johnson’s ex-adviser works at firm that won £3.5m Government ‘support’ - Good Law Project
					

By Russell Scott, Martin Williams and Marc Edwards Boris Johnson’s former adviser works for a company that won millions of pounds in Government funding – at the same time that it donated £20,000 to the Conservative...




					goodlawproject.org
				






> Boris Johnson’s former adviser works for a company that won millions of pounds in Government funding – at the same time that it donated £20,000 to the Conservative Party.
> 
> Hydro Industries, a water technology firm, was awarded a “convertible loan” from the Government’s Future Fund scheme last year, which was meant to help businesses “facing financing difficulties” due to the pandemic.
> 
> But in the same month, the company donated £20,000 to the Conservative Party


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

__





						Homepage - Good Law Project
					






					goodlawproject.org
				






> Cathy Gardner lost her dad to Covid last year. His death certificate just says ‘probable COVID-19,’ because he was never tested. Her dad was supposed to be in the care of the state, but like thousands of others he died as the Government allowed Covid to rip through our care homes.
> 
> Cathy is now taking legal action against the disastrous policy to discharge sick patients from hospitals into homes without testing them first. Her case has reached the High Court – and it’s heartbreaking.
> 
> In May 2020 Matt Hancock the former Secretary of State for Health and Social Care claimed the Government ‘right from the start…threw a protective ring around care homes’. This was simply untrue. Good Law Project has exclusive access to the evidence – and it is horrifying.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

Breaking: Government ordered to reveal the names of companies in the PPE VIP lane - Good Law Project
					

Good Law Project has successfully forced the Government to reveal the names of the 47 companies in the PPE VIP lane.  The Information Commissioner has ordered the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) to disclose...




					goodlawproject.org
				






> The Immensa scandal – in which the UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) found at least 43,000 people may have wrongly been given a negative Covid test result – is a powerful further reminder of the harm that can result to public health from opaque contracting arrangements with unsuitable counterparties.
> 
> As soon as the company names are shared with us, we will publish them.


----------



## elbows (Oct 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Breaking: Government ordered to reveal the names of companies in the PPE VIP lane - Good Law Project
> 
> 
> Good Law Project has successfully forced the Government to reveal the names of the 47 companies in the PPE VIP lane.  The Information Commissioner has ordered the Department of Health and Social Care (DHSC) to disclose...
> ...



If one of those companies previous expertise turns out to have been in manufacting novelty Nixon masks then my theory staggers towards conclusive proof.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 23, 2021)

Just a reminder. This may be re-released for Christmas


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



I found this, which looks genuine, other than Owen Jones and Ash Sarkar being in there.



Andy Bell has obviously got tired of waiting for Erasure to come back into fashion.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If it was his own arm wouldn't his hand be thumb down?



And wearing the same colour jacket as the rest of him.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

Failures of State review – never forget the Johnson government's Covid disasters
					

A damning assessment, by investigative journalists Jonathan Calvert and George Arbuthnott, of the handling of the pandemic by the British government




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Some acts of negligence are, like that serial Cobra truancy, already well known. Still, there is a value in having laid out before you just how costly, for example, Johnson’s thrice-repeated delay in introducing lockdown proved to be. Three times it was screamingly obvious that the public would have to stay at home if the virus were to be reined in, and three times Johnson waited and waited: in March, in September and again this winter. The authors cite Imperial College modelling, which found that over the course of the combined 68 days that Johnson hesitated before imposing those three lockdowns, the number of infections that spread across Britain totalled 4.5m. “On each occasion, he had been advised to act immediately.”


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2021)

PM resists calls to activate plan B as daily Covid cases top 50,000
					

Boris Johnson says numbers of infections are high but ‘within the parameters’ of the predictions




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Daily Covid-19 cases have risen above 50,000 in the UK for the first time since July, as the prime minister resists calls for the government to activate its backup plan.
> 
> Official figures on Thursday put the number of positive tests at 52,009 as cases have continued to rise. The last time cases were at this level was 17 July. Daily data also showed 115 people died within 28 days of a positive test.
> 
> Boris Johnson told broadcasters during an interview in Northern Ireland on Thursday that he would not be switching to “plan B”.





> The PM said: “We are continuing with the plan we set out in July. We are watching the numbers very carefully every day.
> 
> “The numbers of infections are high but we are within the parameters of what the predictions were, what Spi-M [modelling group] and the others said we would be at this stage given the steps we are taking. We are sticking with our plan.”
> 
> The Office for National Statistics, which has been doing research involving testing in the community, said that the number of people infected with the virus is at its highest point since January, just after a lockdown had been introduced.



We are witnessing democide


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> PM resists calls to activate plan B as daily Covid cases top 50,000
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson says numbers of infections are high but ‘within the parameters’ of the predictions
> ...


We know what he thinks. He'd rather the 'bodies pile high'. And his poll numbers indicate he is getting away with it.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 24, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> We know what he thinks. He'd rather the 'bodies pile high'. *And his poll numbers indicate he is getting away with it.*



National hero. Delivered Brexit, saw off Corbyn. And of course he survived covid too. What's not to like.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2021)

not a trot said:


> National hero. Delivered Brexit, saw off Corbyn. And of course he survived covid too. What's not to like.


Let's start with the dead eyes


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

Boris Johnson to consider calls to legalise magic mushroom drug psilocybin
					

Conservative MP Crispin Blunt says psilocybin has "exciting potential" as a treatment for mental health conditions.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## not a trot (Oct 24, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Let's start with the dead eyes



Yeah, pity the rest of him isn't dead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Boris Johnson to consider calls to legalise magic mushroom drug psilocybin
> 
> 
> Conservative MP Crispin Blunt says psilocybin has "exciting potential" as a treatment for mental health conditions.
> ...


Is just an example of bread and circuses? If legalising all drugs were to come from this, there would at least be a silver lining to this I guess!


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is just an example of bread and circuses? If legalising all drugs were to come from this, there would at least be a silver lining to this I guess!


the headline is clickbate, the facts fully revealed in the article are more complex....


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> the headline is clickbate, the facts fully revealed in the article are more complex....


I know, I was just joking - psylocybin has so much therapeutic potential, ketamine too. It does need to be legalised for research and treatment, if not recreational use.
I am currently reading an excellent book on this by Michael Pollan called How To Change Your Mind


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> the headline is clickbate, the facts fully revealed in the article are more complex....


It's actually pretty much a non-story. An MP has asked for the issue to be looked into, so the inference is that Johnston is doing that, although there's no evidence of it. Meanwhile, various other government departments spit out the usual "drug" boilerplate. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Boris Johnson to consider calls to legalise magic mushroom drug psilocybin
> 
> 
> Conservative MP Crispin Blunt says psilocybin has "exciting potential" as a treatment for mental health conditions.
> ...



oodly  the company involved has links to the tories

a tory doner and May hubbie works for the place


----------



## existentialist (Oct 24, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> oodly  the company involved has links to the tories
> 
> a tory doner and May hubbie works for the place


It's almost as if they just can't help themselves.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> oodly  the company involved has links to the tories
> 
> a tory doner and May hubbie works for the place



...that crossed my mind too, another related story floated by the guardian was looking into music being used in psychedelic therapies, if this came about it would probably just mean a new income stream for big music publishing companies...









						Countdown to ecstasy: how music is being used in healing psychedelic trips
					

Jon Hopkins timed his upcoming album to the length of a ketamine high, while apps are using AI music to tailor drug experiences. Welcome to a techno-chemical new frontier




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> PM resists calls to activate plan B as daily Covid cases top 50,000
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson says numbers of infections are high but ‘within the parameters’ of the predictions
> ...



Democide 4


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 24, 2021)

"Cancel culture is ok when we're doing it"


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 24, 2021)

Well done Nick Robinson, someone needs to cut through the obfuscation bluster bluff and ballshit, that's just his style as an interviewer. Nadine Dorries should hang her head in shame, threats to journalists like that is the behavior of a nazi


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2021)

Fuck Nick Robinson tbh, Tory shitcunt


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 24, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Fuck Nick Robinson tbh, Tory shitcunt


well, yeah there is that


----------



## bemused (Oct 24, 2021)

Has anyone noticed the weird gaslighting by Tory MPs to folks that politely criticise their choices?

For example.


----------



## Supine (Oct 24, 2021)

bemused said:


> Has anyone noticed the weird gaslighting by Tory MPs to folks that politely criticise their choices?
> 
> For example.




I can guess what TC stands for. Total…


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 24, 2021)

should be TTC 

Total tory cunt

shit in the rivers and sea the benifits of Brexit


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2021)

bemused said:


> Has anyone noticed the weird gaslighting by Tory MPs to folks that politely criticise their choices?
> 
> For example.



This guy?


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 24, 2021)

Like they've been given a set form of words for their press briefings and they'll use them irrespective of what the original comments tone was. The thick fuckers can't think for themselves, they are gobshit automatons.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2021)

__





						Boris Johnson works from home: why can’t we? | Working from home | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2021)

Sounds like Johnson is getting on board with the penguin plan. Who says u75 has no influence?









						Recycling plastics does not work, says Boris Johnson
					

The Recycling Association responds by saying Boris Johnson has "completely lost the plastic plot".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Mr Johnson said it was "so sad", and quipped: "We could feed some of the human beings to the animals."
> 
> Ms Steele replied: "We could have a vote later and ask if there's any candidates."


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 25, 2021)

elbows said:


> Sounds like Johnson is getting on board with the penguin plan. Who says u75 has no influence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we made him think it was his idea, at least. 
Mwah ha ha.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


boris johnson doesn't work


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> This guy?
> 
> View attachment 294081


c4u


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Well we made him think it was his idea, at least.
> Mwah ha ha.



I tracked down footage of those comments. It gives me hope for the future that this positive suggestion was delivered in front of a bunch of children acting as journalists.

Skip to about the 20 minutes 30 seconds mark for the comments with a little bit of context:


----------



## two sheds (Oct 27, 2021)

Is he giving a rousing speech for COP26? Who's he going to quote? Magic Roundabout: How do we save the world - goodnight zebedee boing boing?


----------



## Ming (Oct 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Is he giving a rousing speech for COP26? Who's he going to quote? Magic Roundabout: How do we save the world - goodnight zebedee boing boing?


Himself probably. ‘Let the bodies pile high’.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Is he giving a rousing speech for COP26? Who's he going to quote? Magic Roundabout: How do we save the world - goodnight zebedee boing boing?


Do not sully the Magic Roundabout by associating it with BoJo.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 29, 2021)

"Right lads, we're 5-1 down, so what I need you to do is go into the second half thinking about how we could improve our performance at some point in the future."


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2021)

Raheem said:


> View attachment 294678
> View attachment 294679
> "Right lads, we're 5-1 down, so what I need you to do is go into the second half thinking about how we could improve our performance at some point in the future."


It's like the auld joke about directions, 'well, I wouldn't start from here'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Do not sully the Magic Roundabout by associating it with BoJo.


The Johnsonian mr is one where he's lying in the road at a roundabout and a heavy road roller goes over him 15 times

That'd be magic


----------



## teqniq (Oct 29, 2021)

Raheem said:


> View attachment 294678
> View attachment 294679
> "Right lads, we're 5-1 down, so what I need you to do is go into the second half thinking about how we could improve our performance at some point in the future."


What a load of complete bollox. Empty words.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 29, 2021)

teqniq said:


> What a load of complete bollox. Empty words.


Sadly, I don't think so. He's saying "What we should do is delay", but trying to make it sound like a plan.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## bluescreen (Oct 30, 2021)

It was here a moment ago...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 30, 2021)

Well starting a trade war with France will go well.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Another Pickman's model style caption competition possibility:


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 30, 2021)

Oooh burn (the Biden tweet)


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 30, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


 My ding-a-ling, my ding-a-ling, I want to play with my ding-a-ling.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 30, 2021)

Boris has been regurgitating bollocks about the dark ages and Rome so historians are calling him a twat.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 30, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Boris has been regurgitating bollocks about the dark ages and Rome so historians are calling him a twat.



I'm a bit (?) pissed and may be forgetting my history, but I'm not sure the Vandals saw themselves as "immigrants".


----------



## Raheem (Oct 30, 2021)

I believe "uncontrolled immigration" was also the reason France fell to the Nazis.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 31, 2021)

COVID-19: Christmas will be lockdown-free despite rising coronavirus cases, prime minister says
					

Boris Johnson again urged the over-50s to get the booster jab, warning the effects of the first two doses do wane.




					news.sky.com
				




I nearly shouted "Yay!" until I realised who had made that promise. #NeverReadNewsHeadlinesB4YourMorningCoffee


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> COVID-19: Christmas will be lockdown-free despite rising coronavirus cases, prime minister says
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson again urged the over-50s to get the booster jab, warning the effects of the first two doses do wane.
> ...


Had enough of experts 



> His comments come after the NHS Confederation, the British Medical Association and scientists called on the government to take steps to ease the growing pressure on the health service.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Oct 31, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 294904


She doesn't look seven months up the duff?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2021)

MrSki said:


> She doesn't look seven months up the duff?


Lizards lay eggs


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 31, 2021)

Not really environmentally friendly when everyone else with the same piece of clothing will put it straight in the bin to avoid being confused with someone that willingly rides on Johnson’s Johnson.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 31, 2021)

MrSki said:


> She doesn't look seven months up the duff?


That's because she's carefully covering her torso area.

Wearing clothes twice isn't really some eco warrior move, it's standard practice though. I don't buy a new blazer every time I need to wear one.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 31, 2021)

She appears to have injured her neck so that her head is permanently leaning.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> That's because she's carefully covering her torso area.
> 
> Wearing clothes twice isn't really some eco warrior move, it's standard practice though. I don't but a new blazer every time I need to wear one.


I have shoes that are older than her


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> That's because she's carefully covering her torso area.
> 
> Wearing clothes twice isn't really some eco warrior move, it's standard practice though. I don't but a new blazer every time I need to wear one.


I have shoes that are older than her


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2021)

Shall I say that again?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 31, 2021)

It's good to be updated every once in a while.


----------



## manji (Oct 31, 2021)

Boris with his replacement.


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Boris has been regurgitating bollocks about the dark ages and Rome so historians are calling him a twat.




The uncontrolled immigration thing is bollocks (the Empire collapsed mainly because of the incredible corruption and incompetence of its ruling class), but the term "Dark Ages" is really rather an apt description for what happened across most of the Western half of the Empire, and especially in Britain.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 31, 2021)

Same old...



Must be bad if he's dragging out the old "...must level with you...Granny's gonna die" look.


----------



## Ming (Nov 1, 2021)

Raheem said:


> She appears to have injured her neck so that her head is permanently leaning.


Her left ankle appears to be damaged also. It kind of ‘kinks’ when her head leans due to the neck injury.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 1, 2021)

manji said:


> Boris with his replacement.


Liz Truss will have something to say about that. Mainly a load of bollocks but she'll be trying to keep herself in the spotlight for when they get rid of de Pfeffel


----------



## gosub (Nov 1, 2021)

Brexit: ITV's Robert Peston called out for tweets that have muddied water in fishing row
					

"It is not 'contentious', it is wrong. Incorrect. A deliberately bad translation designed to whip up anti-French feeling, anti-EU feeling too," wrote one Twitter user.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com
				




Tbf the offending letter was written in some obscure European regional dialect rather than English


----------



## brogdale (Nov 1, 2021)

Cunt's been necking the Claret...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Cunt's been necking the Claret...
> 
> View attachment 295155


He's always the only one without a mask at these things.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)

"eco-warrior"  



 © The Independent


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He's always the only one without a mask at these things.


Can't drink with a mask on. 

He is just a complete cunt.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 1, 2021)

He's asleep.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 1, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> He's asleep.


You would have thought sitting next to a 95 year national treasure he might of masked up before falling asleep.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> He's asleep.


He's kept up all night by fear of the penguins


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


> You would have thought sitting next to a 95 year national treasure he might of masked up before falling asleep.


The only mask he'll wear is the hood when the noose goes round his neck. Hence his quip, no noose is good noose


----------



## Ming (Nov 1, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The only mask he'll wear is the hood when the noose goes round his neck. Hence his quip, no noose is good noose


I wonder if he’d comb his hair before the trapdoor opens?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2021)

Ming said:


> I wonder if he’d comb his hair before the trapdoor opens?


Hard with his hands tied behind his back. But we all know Johnson likes a challenge


----------



## Ming (Nov 2, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Hard with his hands tied behind his back. But we all know Johnson likes a challenge


I've noticed he's got a weird nose. I feel his weight and his stumpy frame. It's a physics thing. Makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 2, 2021)

That face!



Btw, what’s going on in his cheek, there?


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 2, 2021)

He really is an utter cunt. He's been called out on his shitty decision and he doesn't like it, especially when it's a women on a non-domestic news show. Sooner he fucks off the better.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That face!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what’s going on in his cheek, there?



Scrofula, hopefully, but I think that’s just in the neck. He’s certainly scrofulous though.


----------



## clicker (Nov 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That face!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what’s going on in his cheek, there?



It's as though something is trying to hatch. 😲.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 2, 2021)

Could be the imprints of someone's fingertips.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2021)

Good questioning but could have done with a bit more "no you fucking didn't" when he was saying he kept his distance


----------



## Raheem (Nov 2, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 295257
> View attachment 295258


Also a little bit


----------



## teqniq (Nov 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That face!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what’s going on in his cheek, there?



Wishful thinking maybe but I have a felling he may be close to or past his sell-by date.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 3, 2021)

I take great comfort in that he looks like he's aged 10 years in the last 2 years


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 3, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Wishful thinking maybe but I have a felling he may be close to or past his sell-by date.



He’s always been this shit tho


----------



## hegley (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2021)

hegley said:


>


Penguin sewage


----------



## MrSki (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Nov 3, 2021)

Him saying "words without action" is the height of hypocrisy, even for him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Him saying "words without action" is the height of hypocrisy, even for him.


He's pushing the limits of hypocrisy


----------



## two sheds (Nov 3, 2021)

hard to believe


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 3, 2021)

people who vote for his lot will swallow down any old shit though


----------



## two sheds (Nov 3, 2021)

They will from an eco-warrior


----------



## existentialist (Nov 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He's pushing the limits of hypocrisy


He's fucking REDEFINING the limits of hypocrisy!


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He's fucking REDEFINING the limits of hypocrisy!


World-beating hypocrisy


----------



## two sheds (Nov 3, 2021)

redefining the limits of world-beating hypocrisy


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2021)

Boris Johnson 'lookalike' is career criminal with 'appalling' 210 convictions
					

One of the prolific crooks, who bears an eerie resemblance to the Prime Minister - but certainly isn't - had notched up 210 previous convictions and the other had 96 convictions




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## klang (Nov 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> That face!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what’s going on in his cheek, there?



utter cunt, but, on a side note, what's all this national treasure crap all about? what makes DA more worthy of protection than any other 95 year old?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 3, 2021)

Interviewed about not wearing mask next to David Attenborough. It just everything about him









						Britain to Boris: Please just wear a mask around David Attenborough | Rupert Hawksley
					

It is genuinely quite difficult to imagine a less appropriate occasion for the prime minister not to wear a mask




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2021)

19sixtysix said:


> Interviewed about not wearing mask next to David Attenborough. It just everything about him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His arsey face and defiant body language make him look like a moody teenage boy!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He's pushing the limits of hypocrisy


----------



## brogdale (Nov 3, 2021)

Not enough 🤣



"...a pandemic thank you..."

 e2a : really


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not enough 🤣
> 
> View attachment 295314
> 
> ...


Waste of waste hair


----------



## elbows (Nov 3, 2021)

She'll be commissioned to make Hancock out of pubes next.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 3, 2021)

An earwax Sunak.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2021)

Stop now, before you get onto Pritti Patel


----------



## existentialist (Nov 3, 2021)

belboid said:


> Stop now, before you get onto Pritti Patel


Toenails.


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not enough 🤣
> 
> View attachment 295314
> 
> ...


Thank you for killing so many people??


----------



## Raheem (Nov 3, 2021)

belboid said:


> Stop now, before you get onto Pritti Patel


Sculpted frozen bile.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 3, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Sculpted frozen bile.


Or maybe just a huge puddle of festering bile, running everywhere and getting under people's feet.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not enough 🤣
> 
> View attachment 295314
> 
> ...


She should take a giant dump and present it as a thankyou for Brexshit.


----------



## stdP (Nov 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not enough 🤣
> 
> View attachment 295314
> 
> ...



That's enough wasted hair to make a half-decent Whig.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2021)

stdP said:


> That's enough wasted hair to make a half-decent Whig.


All Whigs are decent now they've been in the grave so long


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 3, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not enough 🤣
> 
> View attachment 295314
> 
> ...


There's more life in those eyes than there is in the real Johnson's


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 3, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Sculpted frozen bile.



This is uncalled for.

Bile serves a purpose.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 3, 2021)

Ok. But I'm not sure I'm up to carving Patel out of an appendix.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## extra dry (Nov 4, 2021)

Xmas gift, Tory themed calander, get them quick for 2022.

 nsfw


----------



## extra dry (Nov 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Not enough 🤣
> 
> View attachment 295314
> 
> ...


Gives a burgular, caught short, a place to releave themselves.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 4, 2021)

Heard on the radio news bulletin this morning that it has been confirmed monster twattus went back to London from COP26 by a private jet, instead of using the more environmentally friendly train option. Something about time constraints.

What an example.

See also the vote about OPatterson and lobbying for ££££. Corrupt sleazebawbags !


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Heard on the radio news bulletin this morning that it has been confirmed monster twattus went back to London from COP26 by a private jet,


...apparently because he had a dinner date with Charles Moore, a Daily Telegraph hack who happens to be mates with Owen Patterson. Whoda thunkit!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Heard on the radio news bulletin this morning that it has been confirmed monster twattus went back to London from COP26 by a private jet, instead of using the more environmentally friendly train option. Something about time constraints.
> 
> What an example.
> 
> See also the vote about OPatterson and lobbying for ££££. Corrupt sleazebawbags !


The urgency was, apparently, down to a dinner meeting with Charles Moore of the Telegraph which has stood squarely with Johnson's attack on scrutiny.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 4, 2021)

Well, that ^^^ excuse isn't good enough for me, especially in the circumstances. And the number of private jets sets a very bad example at COP26, given how environmentally damaging even short haul flights can be are known to be.

But not surprising, it was the torygraph hack ...
Another sleazy bawbag ?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Well, that ^^^ excuse isn't good enough for me, especially in the circumstances. And the number of private jets sets a very bad example at COP26, given how environmentally damaging even short haul flights can be are known to be.
> 
> But not surprising, it was the torygraph hack ...
> Another sleazy bawbag ?


tbf, I wasn't offering it as an excuse; it was the reason


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Well, that ^^^ excuse isn't good enough for me, especially in the circumstances. And the number of private jets sets a very bad example at COP26, given how environmentally damaging even short haul flights can be are known to be.
> 
> But not surprising, it was the torygraph hack ...
> Another sleazy bawbag ?


you can always tell a wrong un, their first name is lord


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The urgency was, apparently, down to a dinner meeting with Charles Moore of the Telegraph which has stood squarely with Johnson's attack on scrutiny.
> 
> View attachment 295413


couldn't we get nigel farage's pilot friend to ferry johnson about?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 4, 2021)

That’s 3 Tory MPs off the books in as many weeks for a variety of reasons. Mad


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> That’s 3 Tory MPs off the books in as many weeks for a variety of reasons. Mad


And the latest shit probably destroyed the 'lets stop being beastly to MPs' sentiments that were being crassly and opportunistically pumped out  in the wake of the murder of Amess.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 4, 2021)

Can’t imagine why he’d choose a quiet news day to release this. Boris Johnson enjoyed free holiday thanks to defeated MP Zac Goldsmith who was made a peer


----------



## stavros (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## MrCurry (Nov 5, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Can’t imagine why he’d choose a quiet news day to release this. Boris Johnson enjoyed free holiday thanks to defeated MP Zac Goldsmith who was made a peer


Boris has clearly taken advice from Zac on how best to handle scrutiny around public disclosure of expenses and benefits. Goldsmith is, after all, the master of giving the appearance of integrity and transparency on these issues… 😂🤣


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



One might say he is Tory scum


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



Oh and the flat's at number eleven, for the innumerate








						Downing Street refurbishment: What is the row about?
					

Boris Johnson's adviser on standards has published his report into how work on the flat was paid for.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

#worldbeating


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #worldbeating



eight police injured according to the grauniad this morning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

From the Times


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

PM faces call for fresh sleaze inquiries following botched attempt to protect Tory MP
					

Labour demands inquiry into Johnson’s freebie holiday and insists second investigation into Downing Street flat refurbishment must go ahead




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)

> Johnson’s Cop26 address was met with stony silence. The prime minister left pauses for laughs. They never came.





> Asked about Johnson’s leadership, one EU official laughed, but offered a diplomatic take. “It’s not completely my taste to be honest,” the person said, sidestepping to praise the UK diplomatic machine. “One thing that we profit from is that the UK still has one of the best foreign services in the world. It’s pretty difficult to break that up and they [Downing Street] haven’t got round to it yet.”



#worldbeating 





__





						‘Like a clown’: what other countries thought of Boris Johnson at Cop26 | Cop26 | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #worldbeating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's new? He is a clown but not in a particularly good way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> What's new? He is a clown but not in a particularly good way.
> View attachment 295721


he'll not be clowning about when the adelie penguins come in to snick out his eyes


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2021)

This hasn't changed international opinion of him, has it? Of the G20 leaders I'd only back Morrison and possibly Bolsonaro and Modi _not_ thinking him an utter wanker.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 6, 2021)

Johnson is a corrupt product of the British elite. He encapsulates the rottenness of his class, Eton, Oxbridge and shit journalism and the tiny circle who have always held the levers of power through their corrupt network of 'contacts'. 

And it's all a game, a sport. Because they'll never have to go hungry, will never experience homelessness, their addictions can be treated if they want, the legal system can be bought by them, their money stashed outside the tax system.

The contrast between their lives and the lives of those I work with every single fucking week is astronomical. Johnson and his ilk will never understand. Actually, they laugh at the plebs.

These cunts should watch their backs.


----------



## Ming (Nov 6, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Johnson is a corrupt product of the British elite. He encapsulates the rottenness of his class, Eton, Oxbridge and shit journalism and the tiny circle who have always held the levers of power through their corrupt network of 'contacts'.
> 
> And it's all a game, a sport. Because they'll never have to go hungry, will never experience homelessness, their addictions can be treated if they want, the legal system can be bought by them, their money stashed outside the tax system.
> 
> ...


I’ve noticed he actively and unashamedly sneers in interviews.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 6, 2021)

Ming said:


> I’ve noticed he actively and unashamedly sneers in interviews.


Ah, the public school sneer. It's a defence mechanism, usually when they feel uncomfortable. What worked in the abusive world of the dormitory, classics classes and the rugger pitch tends not to translate to people that didn't go through that shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Ah, the public school sneer. It's a defence mechanism, usually when they feel uncomfortable. What worked in the abusive world of the dormitory, classics classes and the rugger pitch tends not to translate to people that didn't go through that shit.


Certainly doesn't work on penguins, it provokes them


----------



## Ming (Nov 6, 2021)

For entertainment purposes,


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 6, 2021)

Ming said:


> For entertainment purposes,



He looks like Dougal giving Ted that rebellious look.


----------



## Ming (Nov 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> He looks like Dougal giving Ted that rebellious look.


Shows you how crappy the BBC's journalism has become. Because that CNN journalist isn't very good generally.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 6, 2021)

Boris Johnson; finally a politician to unite the whole of France​​








						Boris Johnson; finally a politician to unite the whole of France
					

The success of Johnson, whom Charlie Hebdo described as a ‘cockerel who sings while its feet are stuck in shit’, mystifies the French public




					www.opendemocracy.net
				



​​I liked this though: "The success of Johnson, whom Charlie Hebdo described as a ‘cockerel who sings while its feet are stuck in shit’, mystifies the French public"​
sorry about the bold I don't seem able to alter it


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 7, 2021)

I do like that Charlie Hebdo description. Le coq massif


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 7, 2021)

Ming said:


> For entertainment purposes,



He just wanted to get the fuck out of there. Pathetic responses to questions ofcourse.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

Twins


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 295947
> 
> Twins


this boris johnson alter ego would be a better prime minister


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this boris johnson alter ego would be a better prime minister



Alter ego guy has over 200 convictions under his belt so he is undoubtedly more honest than Johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Alter ego guy has over 200 convictions under his belt so he is undoubtedly more honest than Johnson


and knows more about the law


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2021)

Reporter could have added: "That's a no then"


----------



## Serge Forward (Nov 8, 2021)

BBC, so they won't.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2021)

Heartwarming series of headlines on the whole


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 295973


brave sir boris ran away


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> brave sir boris ran away


Oh god, he's going to be "Sir Boris" one day, isn't he? 

Right. That's it. I'm turning down any knighthoods - it's been devalued.


----------



## glitch hiker (Nov 8, 2021)

Shame he didn't fucking die in that ICU last year.

No, I don't actually care. Might have saved lives

In Minecraft, or something


----------



## ricbake (Nov 8, 2021)

Wondering why the women walking next to him has a clenched fist...
Also why he isn't wearing a mask in a hospital
And why he isn't in Parliament dealing with the Patterson debacle...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Wondering why the women walking next to him has a clenched fist...
> Also why he isn't wearing a mask in a hospital
> And why he isn't in Parliament dealing with the Patterson debacle...
> 
> View attachment 295980


He's quite the chonk, isn't he? I mean, I'm by no means Captain Slender, but I can't claim moobs like that. At his age, he might want to have a care about his future longevity, and not just politically.

TBF to him, the rolled sleeves, no jacket, and tucked-in tie is probably an infection control thing...but then so's a mask. Cunt.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2021)

Sleeves rolled up ready to breathe on someone.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He's quite the chonk, isn't he? I mean, I'm by no means Captain Slender, but I can't claim moobs like that. At his age, he might want to have a care about his future longevity, and not just politically.
> 
> TBF to him, *the rolled sleeves, no jacket, and tucked-in tie is probably an infection control thing*...but then so's a mask. Cunt.


It is. It's known as "bare below the elbows", and it's to facilitate effective hand washing. However you're right about the need for  a mask. I don't know how anyone let him roam the corridors with out one.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2021)

I'd have thought more likely to make him look like the man of action he isn't.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

FiFi said:


> It is. It's known as "bare below the elbows", and it's to facilitate effective hand washing. However you're right about the need for  a mask. I don't know how anyone let him roam the corridors with out one.


I doubt he washed his hands, either. He looks like the type


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'd have thought more likely to make him look like the man of action he isn't.


the man of inaction


----------



## two sheds (Nov 8, 2021)

that he is


----------



## gosub (Nov 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'd have thought more likely to make him look like the man of action he isn't.


Well I think he's quite brave.  Currently, locally a fair few of the ICU patients didn't have Covid b4 being admitted


----------



## ricbake (Nov 8, 2021)

gosub said:


> Well I think he's quite brave.  Currently, locally a fair few of the ICU patients didn't have Covid b4 being admitted


Well if he's going out looking to get himself infected we can only hope he gets a proper dose!


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2021)

Not directly Johnson but he sets the tone for the party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

Supine said:


> Not directly Johnson but he sets the tone for the party.



It's getting closer

Covid only has to be lucky once but Johnson has to be lucky all the time


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's getting closer
> 
> Covid only has to be lucky once but Johnson has to be lucky all the time



but does covid want to be infected with johnson?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Nov 8, 2021)

Johnson has discretely put an advert in the Telegraph for a Mistress.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Johnson has discretely put an advert in the Telegraph for a Mistress.


But not discreetly


----------



## Serene (Nov 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> But not discreetly


Well he doesnt want Carrie seeing it.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Johnson has discretely put an advert in the Telegraph for a Mistress.


His mistress _is _The Telegraph_._


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Well he doesnt want Carrie seeing it.


She posts here so she'll know about it soon enough


----------



## Serene (Nov 8, 2021)

Carrie posts in here? How do we know this?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Carrie posts in here? How do we know this?


An exchange of pms


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh god, he's going to be "Sir Boris" one day, isn't he?
> 
> Right. That's it. I'm turning down any knighthoods - it's been devalued.


Like Blair he won't want it as he will have to be more open about his dealings etc.


----------



## agricola (Nov 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Like Blair he won't want it as he will have to be more open about his dealings etc.



I thought Blair wouldn't get one as long as HM was alive?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Like Blair he won't want it as he will have to be more open about his dealings etc.



oh shut up he think he is churchill he'll suck charles cock for a knighthood

if asked


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2021)

(sorry, posted similar elsewhere). Did  Johnson not build the estuary airport because it would have blown up in his face? SS Richard Montgomery - Wikipedia


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 8, 2021)

no he just said it cause he a blowhard bullshiter


for futher information see bridge to north ireland


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> no he just said it cause he a blowhard bullshiter
> 
> 
> for futher information see bridge to north ireland


One grand project he doesn't want to work on is the grytviken - buenos aires friendship bridge


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 8, 2021)

oddly it must just be a Drunken johnson's tell


cheating on his missus and talking about imaginary bridges


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> oddly it must just be a Drunken johnson's tell
> 
> 
> cheating on his missus and talking about imaginary bridges


Has he cheated on his missus already ( I struggle keeping up)?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 8, 2021)

What makes you think he has not,

His record as a Married man is quite indicative as a his career  as a public servant

what make you think he even researched anything about the project before waffling on about the thames estuary airport idea

kinda like the nhs bus someone told him it might bring him more publicity

regardless  of the fact  that the lead lacked traction or substance?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Has he cheated on his missus already ( I struggle keeping up)?


He cheated on Marina with Carrie. Lepers don't usually change their spots.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Has he cheated on his missus already ( I struggle keeping up)?



There were rumours about his violin teacher last year or year before


----------



## gosub (Nov 8, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Has he cheated on his missus already ( I struggle keeping up)?


She cetainly thinks he has, with an eastern European cello player...That's what that row they had a while back was about.  Still, that's their business
And not really politics


----------



## gosub (Nov 8, 2021)

Already covered by someone sober so deleted (edit or least I thought I did ot the post above)


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2021)

Not that anyone values or takes any notice of their rantings, but it’s interesting that the Daily Express, which until very recently had been running front pages so ludicrously supportive of Johnson they make that  North Korean newsreader woman look like a beacon of critical impartiality, have run two highly critical front page headlines in the last few days. 

I wonder what’s prompted the change, because any Express concern for Tory sleaze sure as fuck will not be it.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> Not that anyone values or takes any notice of their rantings, but it’s interesting that the Daily Express, which until very recently had been running front pages so ludicrously supportive of Johnson they make that  North Korean newsreader woman look like a beacon of critical impartiality, have run two highly critical front page headlines in the last few days.
> 
> I wonder what’s prompted the change, because any Express concern for Tory sleaze sure as fuck will not be it.


They've picked an unflattering picture, but the message is pretty mild : "just say sorry" and we will love you again. And, if you don't, the thing is that you didn't say sorry, nothing to do with your promotion of corruption.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 9, 2021)

Raheem said:


> They've picked an unflattering picture, but the message is pretty mild : "just say sorry" and we will love you again. And, if you don't, the thing is that you didn't say sorry, nothing to do with your promotion of corruption.


They just don'T GAF and there's no reasoning with any of them


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2021)

Don't wear a mask in the hospital Johnson.. the plebs will be talking about this instead of your absence in the commons? Cunt.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 9, 2021)

This is pretty scathing. As it should be:









						Starmer rips into Tory standards – but Bertie Booster’s out of town | John Crace
					

It wasn’t clear why the PM was missing for the three-hour debate as Steve Barclay listened. Intently




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## MrSki (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2021)

gosub said:


> She cetainly thinks he has, with an eastern European cello player...That's what that row they had a while back was about.  Still, that's their business
> And not really politics


Despite being a public "servant" he is entitled to a private life. That said, I think people should be allowed to understand that this is a man who will cheat and lie
on those personal people supposedly closest to him. This may help people consider that if his nearest and dearest cannot trust him, how can the electorate?
Also, his private life helps to illustrate he has no morals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Despite being a public "servant" he is entitled to a private life. That said, I think people should be allowed to understand that this is a man who will cheat and lie
> on those personal people supposedly closest to him. This may help people consider that if his nearest and dearest cannot trust him, how can the electorate?
> Also, his private life helps to illustrate he has no morals.


he has plenty of morals. like all good stories his life is a signal example: in his case, of what not to do. and you won't believe how it ends, no one will ever want to be a serial liar and cheat again afterwards


----------



## gosub (Nov 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Despite being a public "servant" he is entitled to a private life. That said, I think people should be allowed to understand that this is a man who will cheat and lie
> on those personal people supposedly closest to him. This may help people consider that if his nearest and dearest cannot trust him, how can the electorate?
> Also, his private life helps to illustrate he has no morals.


And rather draining child support bills


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2021)

Not to mention all his offspring being a drain on natural resources and his traveling between them all must be adding to global warmimg.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Not to mention all his offspring being a drain on natural resources and his traveling between them all must be adding to global warmimg.


I don't think he's on speaking terms with his children by Marina Wheeler.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2021)

agricola said:


> I thought Blair wouldn't get one as long as HM was alive?


I'd not heard that before. Does Brenda think he's a cunt then?

She could really rub salt in by giving a gong to Brown instead.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2021)

Corbyn would be better


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)

Fucking coward


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2021)

Johnson getting a kicking on Tyne tees news.
The Tory folk of Hexham non plussed about the corruption, but raging about not wearing a mask in the hospital. 
Matter of weeks now surely?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Johnson getting a kicking on Tyne tees news.
> The Tory folk of Hexham non plussed about the corruption, but raging about not wearing a mask in the hospital.
> Matter of weeks now surely?



Nah.  He's made of teflon.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> Nah.  He's made of teflon.


Even teflon wears away .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Fucking coward



Wonder if the absolute prick will be flying again?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Even teflon wears away .



Can't see anything happening.
What would be the outcome anyway?  Prime Minister Gove?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> Can't see anything happening.
> What would be the outcome anyway?  Prime Minister Gove?


It's obvious he'll be replaced by another cunt. Just watching the current cunt booted would be a small uplift of my mood.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's obvious he'll be replaced by another cunt. Just watching the current cunt booted would be a small uplift of my mood.



Yeah.  It's just you don't want a worse cunt.  Especially a more competent cunt.
I want Boris there doing as much damage to the Tories as possible until there's nothing left.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yeah.  It's just you don't want a worse cunt.  Especially a more competent cunt.
> I want Boris there doing as much damage to the Tories as possible until there's nothing left.


For some insane reason though the sheep like Johnson's creation of the bumbling mumbling fuckwit. Doubt Pob would hold the same appeal.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> For some insane reason though the sheep like Johnson's creation of the bumbling mumbling fuckwit.



That’s what keeps him in place while he wrecks the whole Tory project.
It could be turning from a bad thing into a good thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Wonder if the absolute prick will be flying again?


It's not so much his flying but his landing that I object to


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Fucking coward



I have written to the prime minister pointing out that grytviken is rather further away from london


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's not so much his flying but his landing that I object to


Landing in the wash not so bad though.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's not so much his flying but his landing that I object to



I don’t object to the landing, just the speed and angle of it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2021)

> Over time, as MPs and ministers are expected to do more for the leader and get less in return, they will notice something parasitical in the arrangement; how thin and brittle Tory identity has become in the leader’s shadow. When the day comes that Johnson’s finger slips from the pulse of the nation, it will be interesting to see what remains of the party that gambles everything on the magic of his touch.







__





						The problem with loyalty to Boris Johnson: he betrays everyone in the end | Conservatives | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Serene (Nov 9, 2021)

He throws Latin into his speeches here and there to impress the middle classes, though he stragely hasnt used " mea culpa " yet.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a man with his record


just you have been as dumb as a trump support to fall for it


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> He throws Latin into his speeches here and there to impress the middle classes, though he stragely hasnt used " mea culpa " yet.


He should be thrown from the modern equivalent of the tarpeian rock


----------



## gosub (Nov 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Johnson getting a kicking on Tyne tees news.
> The Tory folk of Hexham non plussed about the corruption, but raging about not wearing a mask in the hospital.


Spring.  Thery are all nervous about Xmas.  and have got to be hoping as much of the shit sticks with him when they flush


----------



## Serene (Nov 9, 2021)

Johnson has said the country must learn from, but much more importantly move on from the Owen Paterson chatter and do something efficacious for their mental health. He suggested that they go out for a shopping trip to John Lewis and clear their minds of anxiety and concerns.


----------



## agricola (Nov 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> I'd not heard that before. Does Brenda think he's a cunt then?
> 
> She could really rub salt in by giving a gong to Brown instead.



apparently yes, though its about being a Knight of the Garter than just a Knighthood (most previous PMs got it and its in the personal gift of the sovereign)


----------



## Serene (Nov 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> Does Brenda think he's a cunt then?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Not to mention all his offspring being a drain on natural resources and his traveling between them all must be adding to global warmimg.



You don't think for a minute he actually goes to see his kids?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> You don't think for a minute he actually goes to see his kids?



since he doesn't know how many he's got, it might be difficult...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2021)

All day travel card


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 9, 2021)

Another byelection incoming?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> All day travel card


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Nov 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> She posts here so she'll know about it soon enough


She’s the new Brian the Commander 😮. Ask her what she thinks of anarchism


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He should be thrown from the modern equivalent of the tarpeian rock


 The Gherkin or the Shard, with a horde of hungry penguins gnashing their beaks expectantly at the base?


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> For some insane reason though the sheep like Johnson's creation of the bumbling mumbling fuckwit. Doubt Pob would hold the same appeal.


I reckon you’re right. There’d have to be a consistent Labour lead in the opinion polls for weeks and months before the Tory grassroots in the Shires choose that gurning gakked-out dancing goblin over Johnson. This can be a good thing though, cos if - as someone posted above - he remains at the helm lurching from disaster to disaster it may help to damage the Tory ‘brand’.


----------



## Supine (Nov 10, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I reckon you’re right. There’d have to be a consistent Labour lead in the opinion polls for weeks and months before the Tory grassroots in the Shires choose that gurning gakked-out dancing goblin over Johnson. This can be a good thing though, cos if - as someone posted above - he remains at the helm lurching from disaster to disaster it may help to damage the Tory ‘brand’.



I think it is the ERG rather than the grassroots who will do for Boris.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 10, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The Gherkin or the Shard, with a horde of hungry penguins gnashing their beaks expectantly at the base?


That hump at Marble Arch or the London Eye


----------



## Supine (Nov 10, 2021)

On form sleaze report









						With a sleaze storm brewing in parliament, Boris Johnson seeks shelter where he can | Marina Hyde
					

Instead of debating MPs’ outside earnings, the prime minister was skulking inside a CT scan room, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 10, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>


He looks like a cross between Chris tarrant and a sontaran


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Even teflon wears away .


Teflon is poisonous


----------



## elbows (Nov 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> He looks like a cross between Chris tarrant and a sontaran


The Sontarrants are a warrior (disg)race who can win mighty battles against hangovers and children playing competitive sports.

However Cummings failed the eyesight test when applying for the role of the phantom flan flinger.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 10, 2021)

My housemate just told me about a dream he had where he was sitting on a train next to a woman who asked him "So what do you think of Boris Johnson's decision to sell the Tory party?" 🤣


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> since he doesn't know how many he's got, it might be difficult...


Or possibly lost track of them all. I was also thinking would you want to admit to being the mother of one of his children


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2021)

Did he commit a COP26 faux pax today?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Nov 10, 2021)

Did he slum it by train to Glasgow or did he fly again? 

Comments in the news that he is saying "MP's should be punished for breaking the rules". He's ready to throw everyone under the bus to try improve his standing, pity he doesn't realize that he's the worst offender.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2021)

I thought it was private jet?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 10, 2021)

UK is not a corrupt country, says Boris Johnson
					

The PM argues that politicians face "tough" standards rule, amid concerns about MPs' second jobs.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




'UK is not a corrupt country' says Boris Johnson. I can only assume the second line they've left off was '...but I'm working on it.'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I thought it was private jet?


Yeh, he flew, as did one of the green party!


----------



## gosub (Nov 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yeh, he flew, as did one of the green party!


Why were Brighton and Hove council even invited to a UN summit?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2021)

gosub said:


> Why were Brighton and Hove council even invited to a UN summit?


Maybe this?
The politician, who co-chairs BHCC carbon neutral working group, yesterday admitted the blunder.
Green council leader sorry for flight to Cop26 from Brighton


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2021)

It's okay though cos he's ' going to offset his fuck up',  by getting the train home .


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 10, 2021)

Phélim looks like a well meaning gobshite


but still a gobshite


guessing some one had to explain the problem to the fella


----------



## gosub (Nov 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's okay though cos he's ' going to offset his fuck up',  by getting the train home .


not the first i recall Emma Thompson flying half way round the world to stand on top of a pink boat and demand "DO AS I SAY! NOT DO AS I DO!"


----------



## gosub (Nov 10, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Maybe this?
> The politician, who co-chairs BHCC carbon neutral working group, yesterday admitted the blunder.
> Green council leader sorry for flight to Cop26 from Brighton


So reading between the lines a Scottish Governet invite. Didn't  keep track of COP26 , did anyone, with the UN in town, get round to asking whether UN would recognize an independent Scotland?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 10, 2021)

gosub said:


> not the first i recall Emma Thompson flying half way round the world to stand on top of a pink boat and demand "DO AS I SAY! NOT DO AS I DO!"


She's as fucking irritating as Joanna Lumley. LOOK AT ME.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 11, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> UK is not a corrupt country, says Boris Johnson
> 
> 
> The PM argues that politicians face "tough" standards rule, amid concerns about MPs' second jobs.
> ...


And his conduct as Mayor with the whole Arcuri thing was a model of probity. Right.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 11, 2021)

Wasn't so obviously corrupt until he got his snout in the trough


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Teflon is poisonous


Only when exposed to great heat. The kind of heat one might encounter in a burning at the stake... 

Ah well, swings and roundabouts.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> UK is not a corrupt country, says Boris Johnson
> 
> 
> The PM argues that politicians face "tough" standards rule, amid concerns about MPs' second jobs.
> ...


When the PM needs to start telling people that the country isn't corrupt...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Only when exposed to great heat. The kind of heat one might encounter in a burning at the stake...
> 
> Ah well, swings and roundabouts.


burning the steak?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> burning the steak?


Steak is generally quite lean, isn't it?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Steak is generally quite lean, isn't it?


Depends on the cut of meat used. Even fillet (leanest cut) would burn eventually.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Depends on the cut of meat used. Even fillet (leanest cut) would burn eventually.


I think the blubber would be well alight before then


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> When the PM needs to start telling people that the country isn't corrupt...



It's the usual flag waving stuff isn't it, to try and dodge the point that the question isn't 'is the country corrupt' it's more 'are you and your sleazy mates corrupt?'


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think the blubber would be well alight before then


Wouldn't blubber be turned into useful fat products a la Victorian times?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Wouldn't blubber be turned into useful fat products a la Victorian times?


I guess it depends on how well organised the burning at the stake is...


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I guess it depends on how well organised the burning at the stake is...


It could be very, very organised. The penguins like efficiency.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> When the PM needs to start telling people that the country isn't corrupt...


When he volunteers the information without the subject even having been raised


----------



## brogdale (Nov 11, 2021)

This is a good response to the blustercunt's arrogant posturing about the UK not being corrupt:



> Today that has triggered a rebuke from an anti-corruption adviser to the Nigerian government. In an interview with Finance Uncovered, an investigative journalism website, *Prof Sadiq Isah Radda*, who heads the presidential advisory committee against corruption in Nigeria, said that the UK was a “tangential enabler” for corruption and that London was “the most notorious safe haven for looted funds in the world today”. He explained:







_Swims in other people's blood and sweat. _


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> This is a good response to the blustercunt's arrogant posturing about the UK not being corrupt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too right. The league table showing that the UK is a relatively corruption free society is also I'd say skewed because there are a lot fewer bribes paid here than some countries. It's the fuckers at the top that are making all the corrupt money.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 11, 2021)

The London property market is a slush fund


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2021)

There was an international report a year or so ago saying that corrupt purchases were a major reason for house prices in London being as high as they are. Private Eye has been banging on for years about the points the Nigerian professor made.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Too right. The league table showing that the UK is a relatively corruption free society is also I'd say skewed because there are a lot fewer bribes paid here than some countries. It's the fuckers at the top that are making all the corrupt money.


they bribed the league table designers


----------



## elbows (Nov 11, 2021)

Or at the very least the standards themselves are corrupted via a deliberate narrowness of angle.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 11, 2021)

It's the stuff that isn't illegal but is corrupt that's the problem.  The laundering of money that criminals from round the world stole then brought here to leave sat in the form of property owned by companies. It has always been the way, banks turn a blind eye.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2021)

elbows said:


> Or at the very least the standards themselves are corrupted via a deliberate narrowness of angle.


caused by an influx of funds into the designer's coffers


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Nov 11, 2021)

Have you reworked this into penguins eat out Johnsons eyes to help out yet?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 11, 2021)

There are few bribes handed over in London, it’s just the destination of choice for launderers due to the laxity of the system and the no questions asked self regulation going on . I have banged in before about how gerrymandered the and unregulated housing market is, supported by clean billions flowing in. It’s a fucking travesty. These fuckers don’t bother setting up a florists or a tanning salon like the good old honest British criminals


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 11, 2021)

For anyone interest , check out the Basel AML annual report for the rankings. UK scores highly in the good side .make of that what you will


----------



## elbows (Nov 11, 2021)

Basel faulty.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 12, 2021)

From Popbitch



Who's asking what this week?​
While everyone is busy investigating MPs' second jobs, which political figure has been quietly catching up with Boris, sowing the early seeds of a third family?​


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

How can any #ToryScum voter not hang their heads in shame?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> How can any #ToryScum voter not hang their heads in shame?
> 
> View attachment 296428


They can redeem themselves by hanging the prime minister and his cabinet


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> They can redeem themselves by hanging the prime minister and his cabinet


If they hang themselves afterwards that would be ideal


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> If they hang themselves afterwards that would be ideal


----------



## elbows (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> How can any #ToryScum voter not hang their heads in shame?
> 
> View attachment 296428


Cameron probably lobbied Johnson to take that undesired accolade of worst Prime Minster away from Cameron.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 12, 2021)

3 times asked to mask, yet does nothing. This is the example we are showing our kids as acceptable behaviour. This selfish twat is doing incalculable damage to our society


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> How can any #ToryScum voter not hang their heads in shame?
> 
> View attachment 296428


His voters might, but what Johnson feels in that pic isn't shame, he's not capable of it. His whole demeanour is one of smugness.


----------



## elbows (Nov 12, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> 3 times asked to mask, yet does nothing. This is the example we are showing our kids as acceptable behaviour. This selfish twat is doing incalculable damage to our society


The article suggests that he did finally keep his mask on after being asked 3 times.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 12, 2021)

Since he’s clearly determined to foster a bad boy, rule breaker image, someone just needs to present him with a rule which, if broken, will have a fatal outcome.

You couldn’t even be done for manslaughter since you’d clearly told him in front of witnesses not to do it.  Now how do we arrange for a photo op at the cyanide factory?


----------



## elbows (Nov 12, 2021)

How about the law of gravity? He went on about a superman cape at the start of the pandemic, so it would be fitting if he were to plummet from a great height.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2021)

jhlu blgkjhgbj,ghlnk.hn.k,


----------



## MrSki (Nov 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> How about the law of gravity? He went on about a superman cape at the start of the pandemic, so it would be fitting if he were to plummet from a great height.


Just kick the cunt in the bollocks. Would make a good TV clip if nothing else.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2021)

gosub said:


> She cetainly thinks he has, with an eastern European cello player...That's what that row they had a while back was about.  *Still, that's their business
> And not really politics*


Tend to agree with you... sort of.  Certainly, we've moved on from a politicians sexuality or affairs being the stuff of resignations and, as you say, it's their business is the proper response. But with johnson, he swims in a sea of solipsistic self interest, corruption chiselling and all kind of 'immorality' - as in lack of common fucking decency - in his government's approach to just about everything.  Whether it be walking round hospitals, mask free to make some kind of business as usual 'point', or shagging someone else when his wife was having cancer treatment, it all adds to the picture of a  lying dishonest fucking shit.


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> How can any #ToryScum voter not hang their heads in shame?
> 
> View attachment 296428


History will not judge him well.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I was just going to post that. Murderous unforgivable selfish ignorant piece of shit. This cunt runs the country. Get you head around that. I will cheer when this shit is dead.and don’t fucking give me a hard time for wishing death on others
> 
> Angry


Hopefully his parent's, extended family, friends and all lickspittle friends die too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully his parent's, extended family, friends and all lickspittle friends die too.


Not to mention their chance acquaintances


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> How about the law of gravity? He went on about a superman cape at the start of the pandemic, so it would be fitting if he were to plummet from a great height.


I feel an aerodynamics experiment coming on...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 12, 2021)

This wanker goes to an international summit about climate change and states, to the world's media, that he doesn't think Britain is corrupt.

Just amazing. The more I think about it, the weirder it gets. Anyone across the globe that didn't know or care, now naturally assumes Britain is corrupt. Outstanding.

_#worldbeating_


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I feel an aerodynamics experiment coming on...


Don't cheat the penguins


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 12, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> This wanker goes to an international summit about climate change and states, to the world's media, that he doesn't think Britain is corrupt.
> 
> Just amazing. The more I think about it, the weirder it gets. Anyone across the globe that didn't know or care, now naturally assumes Britain is corrupt. Outstanding.
> 
> _#worldbeating_



Anyone present at that conference already knows


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> This wanker goes to an international summit about climate change and states, to the world's media, that he doesn't think Britain is corrupt.
> 
> Just amazing. The more I think about it, the weirder it gets. Anyone across the globe that didn't know or care, now naturally assumes Britain is corrupt. Outstanding.
> 
> _#worldbeating_



Gotta be done....


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 12, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> History will not judge him well.


I hope the people who get to write history will be the righteous rather than the right.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> I hope the people who get to write history will be the righteous rather than the right.


If they report on the facts it would be nice


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

__





						Boris Johnson holiday villa linked to Zac Goldsmith firms accused of tax evasion | Zac Goldsmith | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guardian using a pic from when Johnson was rocking that sex offender register look...


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Guardian using a pic from when Johnson was rocking that sex offender register look...



Anytime in the last thirty years then


----------



## Ming (Nov 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully his parent's, extended family, friends and all lickspittle friends die too.


I’ve reached that conclusion. They have no better angels to appeal to. If any of the fuckers were hanging of a cliff by one arm appealing to me for help I’d sit down cross legged, do nothing and enjoy the show. And after they’d hit the rocks at the bottom I’d film myself pissing off the cliff onto the bloody mess below.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 14, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 296677



Increasingly resembling Mr Burns (the geezer on the right)


----------



## Ming (Nov 14, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 296676


Why the fuck did Jerry Hall marry him?? It’s not like she’s short of a few Bob herself.That face is The Emperor from Star Wars except more evil.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 14, 2021)

Badgers that photo is begging for a caption competition


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 296677


That looks relatively recent, that photo. Certainly after 1988, when he was sacked from The Times for lying.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> That looks relatively recent, that photo. Certainly after 1988, when he was sacked from The Times for lying.


Not super recent, judging by his haircut, complexion and wardrobe. He looks almost presentable there.

Almost.


----------



## stdP (Nov 15, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> He looks almost presentable there.



He looks _way_ better here than your average bag of semi-sentient puke and I've definitely regurgitated far uglier and less morally upstanding half-digested silage heaps than this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2021)

Scum





__





						Stanley Johnson accused of inappropriately touching senior Conservative MP
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Scum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The apple didn't fall far from the tree...


----------



## weepiper (Nov 16, 2021)

Surprised anyone could be surprised that Stanley Johnson is a cunt to women after this story








						Boris Johnson's dad Stanley 'broke wife's nose in domestic incident'
					

A bombshell book titled The Gambler, by author Tom Bower, alleges Stanley Johnson broke the nose of his wife - Boris's mum - in a 'one off incident'




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2021)

"“So I am setting the ambition that the UK will aim to build a general-purpose quantum computer, and secure the single biggest share of a global quantum computing market by 2040.”"


----------



## andysays (Nov 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Surprised anyone could be surprised that Stanley Johnson is a cunt to women after this story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's now a second accusation of inappropriate contact at another Tory party conference, according to the BBC website.

Johnson senior certainly appears to be involved in quite a few "one off incidents", doesn't he...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Sue (Nov 16, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



Talk about brassneck...


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Talk about brassneck...


Alistair Campbell used to say that all bad stories should be killed off in two days. Boris has let this one go for nearly three weeks.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 16, 2021)

Cut to Johnson in a few weeks' time defending the loopholes he's been forced to accept.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2021)

Nothing about accepting free holidays or having one's flat done up at someone else's expense then.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2021)

Sue said:


> Talk about brassneck...


Talk about rattled.

Fact that he's gone with the 'anti' faction of his own PP is an interesting sign as well.


----------



## agricola (Nov 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Talk about rattled.
> 
> Fact that he's gone with the 'anti' faction of his own PP is an interesting sign as well.



Hope the other side choose to popcorn him themselves, and introduce an amendment banning MPs from being paid for journalistic activities.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Alistair Campbell used to say that all bad stories should be killed off in two days. Boris has let this one go for nearly three weeks.


#worldbeating


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 16, 2021)

The faintest wiff-waff of cordite


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The faintest wiff-waff of cordite


the spaffing of brains on the prime ministerial flat wall


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 16, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>


----------



## Serene (Nov 16, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Surprised anyone could be surprised that Stanley Johnson is a cunt to women after this story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casual misogyny has always been present in Tory Cabinets, though Johnson did recently tell his chums to pat the Women on the head rather than the árse. Johnson sometimes tries to get out of being called misogynistic by claiming to like the Mexican artist Frida Kahlo, " the one with the bushy eyebrows ". Goves glasses steam up when Women bend over. They need a Hattie Jaques at number 10 to go around as Matron and thwart Johnson from pursuing the secretaries. Send Polly Toynbee in and let them fight it out.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 16, 2021)

When asked about the allegations, cunt the elder replied , ' I have no recollection of that, hey ho there you go, thanks' .
Arrogant fucking wife beating piece of filth.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> When asked about the allegations, cunt the elder replied , ' I have no recollection of that, hey ho there you go, thanks' .
> Arrogant fucking wife beating piece of filth.


"Cunt the Elder"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 16, 2021)

How dare you plebs insult the 'Minister for the Union'. Show your gratitude! He's single handedly keeping the UK together. And ofcourse he deserves every penny of the £10 million for the 'job' !









						Money for nothing – corrupt Johnson pockets another £10 million - Anarchist Communist Group
					

Revelations of establishment corruption are coming out every day. One of the latest we at the ACG are aware of involves the Prime Minister Boris Johnson. How is this for corruption - The Prime Minister has been allotted 10 million quid to run a new government department that doesn’t really...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2021)

The party are absolutely fuming tonight because Boris has attempted to get ahead of labour and put forward some ideas about limiting second jobs and aired them without consulting anyone else.

This is the point where knives start getting sharpened behind doors


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2021)

Hitting them in the pockets will make them angrier than anything else


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Hitting them in the pockets will make them angrier than anything else



"Should we have timesheets"

Yes you fucking should because guess how many hoops and forms the average fucking contractor, let alone unemployed person has to go through, you cunts.


----------



## Serene (Nov 16, 2021)

Quote from the above tweet.

 “Are we going to have to keep time sheets?” one asks me.  😄

The first time a Tory has ever come up with a superb idea.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2021)

The weasel words will give these cunts the wiggle room to carry on with their corrupt practices...it'll be a start next Parliament thing.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2021)

Dealing with Parliamentary Business ...................................................   0.5 hours
Arranging PPE contracts for donors ..................................................... 27.5 hours
Meetings to advise companies of confidential upcoming legislation .... 39 hours


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> "Should we have timesheets"
> 
> Yes you fucking should because guess how many hoops and forms the average fucking contractor, let alone unemployed person has to go through, you cunts.


I have to do a fucking timesheet, they should too.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Dealing with Parliamentary Business ...................................................   0.5 hours
> Arranging PPE contracts for donors ..................................................... 27.5 hours
> Meetings to advise companies of confidential upcoming legislation .... 39 hours



You missed out the 3 hours a day boozy lunching, sorry - networking.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Dealing with Parliamentary Business ...................................................   0.5 hours
> Arranging PPE contracts for donors ..................................................... 27.5 hours
> Meetings to advise companies of confidential upcoming legislation .... 39 hours


Seeing Christopher Chope fuck it up for them ....................Timeless


----------



## kabbes (Nov 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



I always appreciate the irony of somebody misspelling “careful”


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2021)

Laura K really has no shame.


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Laura K really has no shame.




I was fuming when i read that earlier.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



'Hard to *understate* the anger'? So they're not angry at all then?
/pedantry


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> 'Hard to *understate* the anger'? So they're not angry at all then?
> /pedantry


Not really details people until it comes to making sure the perks and exes are flowing in


----------



## Wilf (Nov 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Scum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And of course Boris Johnson was accused of 'groping' - aka sexually assaulting - a journalist in 1999.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2021)

I absolutely fucking hate the term 'handsy'. (Which by my recollection only came into general use quite recently -- maybe in the last five(?) years). 

Makes it sound a bit whimsical and slightly amusing and like it's just one of those things. Let's call a groper a groper. Or molester/sexual assaulter would also work. FFS.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> I absolutely fucking hate the term 'handsy'. (Which by my recollection only came into general use quite recently -- maybe in the last five(?) years).
> 
> Makes it sound a bit whimsical and slightly amusing and like it's just one of those things. Let's call a groper a groper. Or molester/sexual assaulter would also work. FFS.


Yep, it's an almost perfect form of positioning for anyone who doesn't really want to do anything about sexual violence. Calling someone 'handsy' allows the caller to be simultaneously critical of the groper, whilst also transforming the whole thing into a bit of laddishness.


----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Yep, it's an almost perfect form of positioning for anyone who doesn't really want to do anything about sexual violence. Calling someone 'handsy' allows the caller to be simultaneously *critical of the groper*, whilst also transforming the whole thing into a bit of laddishness.


Not really _critical_ though. More like slightly disapproving.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Not really _critical_ though. More like slightly disapproving.


Yeah, I didn't put that very well.  It's _superficially_ critical whilst also being pally and cut from the same cloth.  

See also _tactile_.  Yuk.


----------



## pug (Nov 17, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Yep, it's an almost perfect form of positioning for anyone who doesn't really want to do anything about sexual violence. Calling someone 'handsy' allows the caller to be simultaneously critical of the groper, whilst also transforming the whole thing into a bit of laddishness.


Makes me think of cutting their hands off as a potential solution though probably not a good idea really.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 17, 2021)

pug said:


> Makes me think of cutting their hands off as a potential solution though probably not a good idea really.


Oh I don't know, I think it would make a lot of other charming, tactile, handsy sex pests think twice about doing similar if a few examples were made.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 17, 2021)

Let's face it, there's a certain class of man that think droit de seigneur is still their God given right.


----------



## stdP (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> I absolutely fucking hate the term 'handsy'. (Which by my recollection only came into general use quite recently -- maybe in the last five(?) years).
> 
> Makes it sound a bit whimsical and slightly amusing and like it's just one of those things. Let's call a groper a groper. Or molester/sexual assaulter would also work. FFS.



Definitely not a recent thing - I recall it being used in the 90s and the implied meaning was always "for fucks sake don't find yourself (or leave anyone else alone) in their company because they're a mosquito's fart away from a crime scene". "Grope" and derivations thereof was considered rather old-hat and whimsical...

Not that I think it's a great surprise that the father of a priapic twat is also handsy, groping twat and Boris is definitely someone I wouldn't leave anyone alone with.

I've not caught up with it yet but apparently there's been some drama in PMQs today...?


----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2021)

stdP said:


> Definitely not a recent thing - I recall it being used in the 90s and the implied meaning was always "for fucks sake don't find yourself (or leave anyone else alone) in their company because they're a mosquito's fart away from a crime scene". "Grope" and derivations thereof was considered rather old-hat and whimsical...
> 
> Not that I think it's a great surprise that the father of a priapic twat is also handsy, groping twat and Boris is definitely someone I wouldn't leave anyone alone with.
> 
> I've not caught up with it yet but apparently there's been some drama in PMQs today...?


Ah, I'd certainly never heard it till pretty recently. We used to use much more straightforward terms then (and still do).


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 17, 2021)

A friend in Oxford at the same time as Johnson was at Balliol was warned he was NSIT (not safe in taxis).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> A friend in Oxford at the same time as Johnson was at Balliol was warned he was NSIT (not safe in taxis).


It's a pity he wasn't in a certain cab the other day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2021)

I recall the term 'he is an octopus'


----------



## pesh (Nov 17, 2021)

Cocktopus.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2021)

Sex offender?


----------



## agricola (Nov 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's a pity he wasn't in a certain cab the other day



TBF that was going to a maternity hospital, not taking someone as far away from it as possible.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 17, 2021)

stdP said:


> I've not caught up with it yet but apparently there's been some drama in PMQs today...?


Not just PMQs but he got some more shit in front of the Select Committee.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not just PMQs but he got some more shit in front of the Select Committee.


I suspect Johnson's most exacting, and potentially damaging, appearance of the day was before the 1922 committee.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>




20 more years of Johnson then


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 17, 2021)

I'm hoping he'll be joining the penguin's imminently...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 17, 2021)

it's been deleted.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2021)

teqniq said:


>



Yeah, but Ellwood is shilling for vested military interests and arguing for more public money to be wasted on the capability to project “power” beyond the defence of the state.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> it's been deleted.


His ceaucescu moment perhaps


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 18, 2021)

He has legions of experts who should be briefing him. He is incapable of taking this onboard. Even the like of May were on top of this. It’s criminal that he is PM and still relies on bluster and bollocks to get him through the day.hubris


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> His ceaucescu moment perhaps


Ceaușescu moment, even.

Don't worry, it's a common enough mistake 😉


----------



## Cerv (Nov 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, but Ellwood is shilling for vested military interests and arguing for more public money to be wasted on the capability to project “power” beyond the defence of the state.


and the PM of people should have the basic ability to articulate that point (or whatever response he prefers) instead of floundering like a drunk been caught out where he shouldn't be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, but Ellwood is shilling for vested military interests and arguing for more public money to be wasted on the capability to project “power” beyond the defence of the state.


They're all shilling for someone


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 18, 2021)

So is he close now to cementing his Churchillian legacy?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 18, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> So is he close now to cementing his Churchillian legacy?
> 
> View attachment 297277


Too neat a haircut for a start.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> So is he close now to cementing his Churchillian legacy?
> 
> View attachment 297277


That's not Boris Johnson that's the fabricunt


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm shocked I tell you. .


----------



## Supine (Nov 18, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm shocked I tell you. .




Is that the worlds smallest violin I hear playing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> Is that the worlds smallest violin I hear playing?


Sales of my tiny violins have soared over the past week


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2021)

The last shot of this wtf:


----------



## MrSki (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The last shot of this wtf:



The handwriting on that list though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2021)

> Another detail of Boris Johnson’s largely-free holiday to southern Spain last month has emerged after the prime minister declared £1,800 of hospitality from Heathrow.







__





						Boris Johnson declares £1,800 Heathrow hospitality amid Spanish holiday row | Boris Johnson | The Guardian
					






					amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2021)

> The UK is “dangerously close” to becoming an “elected dictatorship” under Boris Johnson, veteran Tory Ken Clarke has warned – as he branded the prime minister’s handling of Brexit clashes “laughable”.
> 
> The former cabinet heavyweight lashed out at Mr Johnson’s disregard for “constitutional constraints”, calling his party “more nationalist than at any time in my lifetime”.











						UK ‘dangerously close to elected dictatorship’ under Boris Johnson, Ken Clarke warns
					

‘He gets angry if the courts or parliament try to interfere ... he thinks he should not be impeded in these ways’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2021)

.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 19, 2021)

Lol:


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that's an expensive pint and glass of wine, should have gone to his mate Tim Martin's Heathrow Wetherspoons


----------



## two sheds (Nov 19, 2021)

An escort included in the price if he had half an hour to wait?


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 19, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



The sheer brass neck of the man, it's a wonder he hasn't got a green tinge around his neck.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> The sheer brass neck of the man, it's a wonder he hasn't got a green tinge around his neck.


the pity there's not a rope round it


----------



## Supine (Nov 19, 2021)

Hahaha


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2021)

Supine said:


> What’s the mood? I’ll tell you: there’s been a big increase in the number of people who think Boris is a c**t.”




That this wasn't already "everyone" is concerning.


----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2021)

Supine said:


> Hahaha



I'm also keeping tabs on how long its been since the crap article where some arsehole claimed Johnson could be in power for 20 years. 

6 weeks 

       #9,274


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 19, 2021)

Scum


----------



## Serene (Nov 19, 2021)

The Ringwraiths will turn on him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 19, 2021)

Supine said:


> Hahaha



We’re like a herd of elephants smelling danger,” a senior backbencher tells me. “There’s been a distinct stirring, we’re anxious and distressed. There’s some trumpeting. But the real shift is we’re slowly on the move – away from Boris.”


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2021)

> Boris Johnson is not suing a news outlet that ran claims he made a “callous jibe” about his own wife, Downing Street said today.
> 
> A source told The New European Mr Johnson had claimed he had “buyer’s remorse” after marrying Carrie, who is pregnant with the couple’s second child, last year.











						No10 deny Boris Johnson is suing paper that claimed he made jibe about his wife
					

Downing Street said the claim the PM said he had 'buyer's remorse' after his marriage to Carrie was 'completely untrue' - but said he is not taking legal action




					www-mirror-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 20, 2021)

Oooh I bet Carrie has had a few choice words on the matter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Oooh I bet Carrie has had a few choice words on the matter.


I wouldn't be surprised if she's seeking a book contract


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Oooh I bet Carrie has had a few choice words on the matter.


Wouldn't it be appropriate if she left him holding the babies? See how he likes being a single parent for a change. Bet he'd be on the phone to gingerbread about every little thing


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she's seeking a book contract


I guess that's the way he'll try and weasel his way out of it with her, make it chapter fodder. Most will see it as her public humiliation. Ha ha ha


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 20, 2021)

Serve him right if she did walk out.


----------



## not a trot (Nov 20, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Serve him right if she did walk out.



Bet he keeps the dog and abandons the sprog.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Bet he keeps the dog and abandons the sprog.


Again


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Again


Yes but this time I hope she takes the dog with her, and sells her story to OK! and Hello! magazines, after screwing him for all the hidden millions he has.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2021)

Exclusive: Boris Johnson in fresh inquiry after Jennifer Arcuri agrees to assist ethics watchdog
					

The American businesswoman, and the prime minister’s ex-lover, is to let officials at London City Hall see extracts from her diaries




					www.theguardian.com
				




Suspect this is mostly the Guardian getting breathless as usual but it's fun to speculate right?


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm still a bit amazed that this self-centred blancmange with hair is still as popular as he is. At least with the electorate. The parliamentary Tory Party are starting to turn, citing 'character issues' that were blindingly obvious to any vaguely sentient person years ago.

 Despite the futility of it, I'm looking forward to the usual Tory regicide that comes eventually


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2021)

I’ve given up on being optimistic about the decline and death of the Tory party. Too many false hopes. Remember the absolute shitshow of May’s premiership, discord everywhere? Yet here we are again. Cockroaches won’t die.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2021)

Has Carrie heard what he said and punched him?  

Shame the nameplate it wasn't Uganda.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

Boris is screwed, The Express has the Headline today "Boris IS Still a Winner" Based on 'The Rule of The Express Weather Headlines' assume the opposite and you can't go far wrong.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2021)

National embarrassment


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2021)

Don't limit his range, he's a fully fledged International embarressment.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 21, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ve given up on being optimistic about the decline and death of the Tory party. Too many false hopes. Remember the absolute shitshow of May’s premiership, discord everywhere? Yet here we are again. Cockroaches won’t die.


Urban75's most consistent characteristic is being wrong about the imminent implosion of the conservative party.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 297609


“Where’s my coke? I thought that was part of the deal”


----------



## elbows (Nov 21, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Boris is screwed, The Express has the Headline today "Boris IS Still a Winner" Based on 'The Rule of The Express Weather Headlines' assume the opposite and you can't go far wrong.


THe smallprint reveals that he is still a winner of the most hated tory shithead competition.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 21, 2021)

His mad idea of having a bridge between Ireland and Scotland has been scrapped, because of high forecasted costs.









						Northern Ireland to Scotland bridge plans scrapped
					

Building a fixed link would be too expensive, a feasibility study is expected to conclude.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Fuck me, I did not see that coming


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> His mad idea of having a bridge between Ireland and Scotland has been scrapped, because of high forecasted costs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately there is no danger of the grytviken - buenos aires friendship bridge being cancelled, so Johnson will get to work on it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 21, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> His mad idea of having a bridge between Ireland and Scotland has been scrapped, because of high forecasted costs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's a surprise

and  at peter hendy for managing to do a feasibility study rather than just laughing at the whole thing...


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 21, 2021)

Still you've got to wonder what they've spent so far on feasibility, market focus groups etc. etc.
I'm sure someone has made a tidy packet out it.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 21, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> Still you've got to wonder what they've spent so far on feasibility, market focus groups etc. etc.
> I'm sure someone has made a tidy packet out it.


If I had a tenner for every time I've been asked to look at a no hope project, and told them "well, of you want me to bill you £x,xxx for telling you "no"" , frankly, I'd have spent it all on beer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



So true it's not even funny though


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



it's part of boris johnson's plan to erect a new red wall which will resist tory efforts for the next hundred years, being as sir keithly starmer doesn't oppose johnson has to provide his own opposition as well as government: for which he feels he should be paid double


----------



## MrSki (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



what  a fucking disgrace, well, another fucking disgrace


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 22, 2021)

@PippaCrerar


In a 20 minute keynote speech to business leaders Boris Johnson has:

compared himself to Moses
pretended to be an accelerating car
referred to himself in the third-person
lost his place
admitted he spent y'day at Peppa Pig World


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2021)

Distinct lack of heckling there


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Distinct lack of heckling there


Virtual conference.


----------



## pesh (Nov 22, 2021)

Virtual inanity.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2021)

Fuck the Confederation of British Industry


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Fuck the Confederation of British Industry



Oh, I thought it stood for Cunt Bosses' Institute.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Distinct lack of heckling there


the hecklers were laid off during austerity part 1


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



the daily mail's take:


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 22, 2021)

gosub said:


> He was though, friends with Ghislaine Maxwell back in their university days
> 
> Edited nope, no they weren't


Rachel Johnson says they were:
It’s hard not to pity Ghislaine Maxwell


> It’s hard not to feel a batsqueak of pity for Ghislaine Maxwell — 500 days and counting in solitary confinement. I intersected briefly with her at Oxford. As a fresher I wandered into Balliol JCR one day in search of its subsidised breakfast granola-and-Nescafé offering and found a shiny glamazon with naughty eyes holding court astride a table, a high-heeled boot resting on my brother Boris’s thigh. She gave me a pitying glance but I did manage to snag an invite to her party in Headington Hill Hall.


Buried in the middle of some pointless fluff piece about her new dog:


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



I like how, when he finally gets over the muttered swearing and "forgive me"s, the first words he alights on are..."_People will have confidence..."_


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I like how, when he finally gets over the muttered swearing and "forgive me"s, the first words he alights on are..."_People will have confidence..."_


the big lie


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Good but too little too late


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the daily mail's take:
> View attachment 297767


Blithering fool, gibbering about cartoon pigs - effects of long Covid? Or a distraction?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Blithering fool, gibbering about cartoon pigs - effects of long Covid? Or a distraction?



Standard stuff in line with the 'Boris' persona isn't it. General wiffling to avoid straight answers to anything combined with a bit of 'what a character' sort of shit.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Rachel Johnson says they were:
> It’s hard not to pity Ghislaine Maxwell


Fuckin'ell, that's a lot of me me me for one (I hesitate to call it) article


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 22, 2021)

This car crash of a Prime Minister has now - inevitably - become a full on train wreck of a Prime Minister. Rambling away, speaking garbage and drivel, simply making even more of a horse's arse of himself than usual. Shambolic, unedifying and embarrassing doesn't even cover it.  And what's even worse, he's shameless with it. Not only doesn't he care, he's letting us know that he doesn't care. He's mocking us. Like he always has done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Rachel Johnson says they were:
> It’s hard not to pity Ghislaine Maxwell
> 
> Buried in the middle of some pointless fluff piece about her new dog:
> View attachment 297768


this should have been the whole of the article:


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



and not because they give a shit about their constituents, just give a shit about hanging on to the gravy train.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 22, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Fuckin'ell, that's a lot of me me me for one (I hesitate to call it) article


I mean, "British media publishes pointless navel-gazing tosh" is hardly a surprise, it's just the "casually making claims about connections between the PM and an alleged sex trafficker in the middle of some pointless puppy tosh" that's a bit wtf.


----------



## gosub (Nov 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Rachel Johnson says they were:
> It’s hard not to pity Ghislaine Maxwell
> 
> Buried in the middle of some pointless fluff piece about her new dog:
> View attachment 297768


She GW is four years older ...what was she doing to end up there at same 6ime?


----------



## philosophical (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m more interested in what Cameron made of Peppa Pig World.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Nov 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


>



What's his left hand doing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> What's his left hand doing?


best not mentioned on a family forum like this


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> What's his left hand doing?



Hugging his hoodie


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 22, 2021)

gosub said:


> She GW is four years older ...what was she doing to end up there at same 6ime?


I was mildly curious about this and looked into it a bit. As in like wikipedia-level research, I'm not that curious. Apparently Johnson did a four-year degree from 83-87, and it says Maxwell graduated in 85. Both Balliol, apparently. Not sure if her course would've been three or four years, but sounds like there would've been a few years overlap of them both being there, so it's not impossible. It is also possible that their paths never crossed at all and Rachel Johnson is just printing untrue claims about her family's connections with Maxwell in the Spectator, but it would be a bit of a weird lie to make up. Perhaps the Johnsons are just an entire family of Aldridge Priors, who knows?


----------



## andysays (Nov 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hugging his hoodie


Is that what they're calling it now...


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



I note he lost it after talking shit about working from home:



> After urging people back to office, saying there were "reasons why Mother Nature does not like working from home", the PM was lost.



The BBC article also says:



> But later, before heading back to Downing Street, the PM gave an interview to a reporter, who simply asked: "Are you OK?"



Also:



> "Lenin once said that the Communist Revolution was Soviet power plus the electrification of the whole country," he told the crowd.
> 
> "Well, I hesitate to quote Lenin before the Confederation of British Industry, but the coming industrial revolution is green power plus the electrification of the whole country."











						CBI conference: PM accused of 'shambolic' speech to business leaders
					

Boris Johnson's mentions of Peppa Pig, Lenin, and his car impression, were criticised by opposition parties.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## bluescreen (Nov 22, 2021)

People who don't wear a mask on a train risk lives


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

We've reached the stage of the emperors new mask where those who had an interest in maintaining the illusion are increasingly unable to pretend he is wearing one.


----------



## magneze (Nov 22, 2021)

"Look over here"


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> I note he lost it after talking shit about working from home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the gulag saiz beckons for boris johnson


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

Given his love of inappropriate quotes, I am trying to work out what occasion he will consider to be the right moment to quote Bill Hicks saying we are a virus with shoes.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> Given his love of inappropriate quotes, I am trying to work out what occasion he will consider to be the right moment to quote Bill Hicks saying we are a virus with shoes.



I thought that was Agent Smith, but I get things mixed up at times these days...


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

8ball said:


> I thought that was Agent Smith, but I get things mixed up at times these days...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


>



By God, Cameron was pigging awful wasn't he? Just seeing his plump, self-satisfied porcine face again induces utter rage. Entirely lacking in ability or talent, but an Etonian & an Oxbridge man - therefore suitable for the top job. And what will his legacy be, what will he be remembered for? Giving the green light to the EU referendum and trying to persuade the electorate to vote Remain, but typically making a ham-fisted hash of that. He told a lot of porkies about the red menace of Milliband too, when the most notable thing the latter had done was eat a bacon sandwich.


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

The BBC have upgraded the article I mentioned earlier to become their headline story on their news website, and have added the stuff Kuenssberg mentioned in that earlier tweet, as well as the criticism from other parties.









						CBI conference: PM accused of 'shambolic' speech to business leaders
					

Boris Johnson's mentions of Peppa Pig, Lenin, and his car impression, were criticised by opposition parties.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> A senior source at No 10 told the BBC: "Business was really looking for leadership today and it was shambolic."
> 
> They added there was "a lot of concern inside the building" about Mr Johnson.
> 
> "Cabinet needs to wake up and demand serious changes otherwise it'll keep getting worse. If they don't insist, he just won't do anything about it."





> Opposition parties also mocked the performance, with Liberal Democrat leader Ed Davey saying: "Businesses are crying out for clarity. Instead, all they got was Boris Johnson rambling on about Peppa Pig.
> 
> "It is a perfect metaphor for Johnson's chaotic, incompetent government as it trashes our economy, but it is not worthy of a British prime minister."
> 
> Labour's shadow chancellor, Rachel Reeves, added: "No one was laughing, because the joke's not funny anymore."



If Brown went from Stalin to Mr Bean, what journey has Johnson undertaken? From Boris to Benny?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 22, 2021)

If this was 100 years ago I'd assume the syphilils had kicked in to high gear but I think he's just genuinely gone insane.


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

I dont think he has actually changed much. Whats changed are perceptions of those who previously saw his bumbling as part of a winning ticket. Its the same old shit as with Trump really, the wankers are happy to attach themselves to him when they think he is a serial winner, but when he starts to become a loser their opinions suddenly shift and he becomes a bloody liability without actually changing,


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

Maybe he'll be over by Christmas


----------



## teqniq (Nov 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> By God, Cameron was pigging awful wasn't he? Just seeing his plump, self-satisfied porcine face again induces utter rage. Entirely lacking in ability or talent, but an Etonian & an Oxbridge man - therefore suitable for the top job. And what will his legacy be, what will he be remembered for? Giving the green light to the EU referendum and trying to persuade the electorate to vote Remain, but typically making a ham-fisted hash of that. He told a lot of porkies about the red menace of Milliband too, when the most notable thing the latter had done was eat a bacon sandwich.


Lets not forget the Greensill collapse:











						Greensill: State bank risked £335m to back lender, say MPs
					

A government-backed bank did not scrutinise Greensill Capital properly, MPs say.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Raheem (Nov 22, 2021)

Johnson said:
			
		

> "Well, I hesitate to quote Lenin before the Confederation of British Industry, but the coming industrial revolution is green power plus the electrification of the whole country."


We're going to be getting electricity? The whole country? Best PM ever!!


----------



## hegley (Nov 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> By God, Cameron was pigging awful wasn't he? Just seeing his plump, self-satisfied porcine face again induces utter rage. Entirely lacking in ability or talent, but an Etonian & an Oxbridge man - therefore suitable for the top job. And what will his legacy be, what will he be remembered for? Giving the green light to the EU referendum and trying to persuade the electorate to vote Remain, but typically making a ham-fisted hash of that. He told a lot of porkies about the red menace of Milliband too, when the most notable thing the latter had done was eat a bacon sandwich.


And yet, still better at the job than Johnson. For a start, he could string a few words together without mentioning Peppa Pig or Kermit the Frog or making vroom-vroom noises, or losing his place in his notes. 

Everytime someone posted the latest car-crash video of Trump during his presidency I kept thinking someone's got to step in and save the idiot from himself, and the world from him, but never happened - huge sense of deja vu at the moment   .


----------



## agricola (Nov 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he'll be over by Christmas



well he is good for absolutely nothing, and a friend only to the undertaker


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

hegley said:


> And yet, still better at the job than Johnson. For a start, he could string a few words together without mentioning Peppa Pig or Kermit the Frog or making vroom-vroom noises, or losing his place in his notes.
> 
> Everytime someone posted the latest car-crash video of Trump during his presidency I kept thinking someone's got to step in and save the idiot from himself, and the world from him, but never happened - huge sense of deja vu at the moment   .


This thing about his notes, fucks any notion of him as a great orator. I thought they had autocue things at large events so they didn't end up looking like incompetent buffoons. As so often it's a case of better to keep quiet and be thought an incompetent buffoon than deliver a really shitty speech to the CBI and fuck up said delivery and prove yourself one.

Johnson famously said "fuck business'. I imagine business will now say "fuck Boris"


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> I dont think he has actually changed much. Whats changed are perceptions of those who previously saw his bumbling as part of a winning ticket. Its the same old shit as with Trump really, the wankers are happy to attach themselves to him when they think he is a serial winner, but when he starts to become a loser their opinions suddenly shift and he becomes a bloody liability without actually changing,


I think this, plus now the whiff-whaff, stuck on the zipline BS is failing, instead of reining it in, he's doubling down as it's all he knows, which is leading him to seem more ridiculous.

And there's a relevant Terry Pratchett quote:



			
				pterry in Night Watch said:
			
		

> “There was a tradition, once, far back in the past, called the King of the Bean. A special dish was served to all the men of the clan on certain day of the year. It contained one small hard-baked bean, and whoever got the bean was, possibly after some dental attention, hailed as king. It was quite an inexpensive system, and it worked well, probably because the clever little bald men who actually ran things and paid some attention to possible candidates were experts at palming a bean into a right bowl.
> 
> *And while crop ripened and the tribe thrived and the land was fertile, the king thrived, too. But when, in the fullness of time, crops failed and the ice came back and animals were inexplicably barren, the clever little bald men sharpened their long knives, which were mostly used to cutting mistletoe.
> 
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm going to have to watch some Peppa Pig videos now - I don't have a clue what he's going on about ...


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2021)

Is it to do with the pigs head initiation when he was at Eton?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2021)

Summat's up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2021)

The wheels on the bus come off off off


----------



## teqniq (Nov 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Summat's up.
> 
> View attachment 297816



So it'll be one worthless pice of shit replaces another


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 22, 2021)

Ok. So there's a lot of sniggering about Johnson's performance at the CBI today. Shambolic,  rambling, incoherent etc.

Anyone noticed that Keef Starmer addressed the conference later on in the day with some actual policy positioning on ensuring that the farcical waste of money that is the test and trace system is not repeated? Don't get me wrong, I think Starmer is a wet-wipe. Still...

Johnson may be incompetent, but he's not that thick and likes to dominate the media cycle. An "I like to paint buses" moment maybe?


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 22, 2021)

Seems to me the Tory establishment is now looking to replace Boris Johnson, which makes me suddenly think that it might be best if we kept him. Whoever they replace him with might be competent, and there's nothing worse than a competent Tory. Of course I would have appreciated competence during the pandemic, but it's too late for all that, those people are all dead. I don't suddenly want competence _now_.


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Seems to me the Tory establishment is now looking to replace Boris Johnson, which makes me suddenly think that it might be best if we kept him. Whoever they replace him with might be competent, and there's nothing worse than a competent Tory. Of course I would have appreciated competence during the pandemic, but it's too late for all that, those people are all dead. I don't suddenly want competence _now_.


Certainly, someone more ideological and less keen on public spending than Johnson


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 22, 2021)

tim said:


> Certainly, someone more ideological and less keen on public spending than Johnson


Yep, that too, but worst of all someone who gets things done. I don't want a Tory government getting things done ffs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> By God, Cameron was pigging awful wasn't he? Just seeing his plump, self-satisfied porcine face again induces utter rage. Entirely lacking in ability or talent, but an Etonian & an Oxbridge man - therefore suitable for the top job. And what will his legacy be, what will he be remembered for? Giving the green light to the EU referendum and trying to persuade the electorate to vote Remain, but typically making a ham-fisted hash of that. He told a lot of porkies about the red menace of Milliband too, when the most notable thing the latter had done was eat a bacon sandwich.




The Millipede bacon roll face makes sense given he’d be party to Cameron’s peccadilloes, “bit salty this bacon, oh fuck, call me Dave’s been at it again.”


----------



## teqniq (Nov 22, 2021)

Comedy takedown without actually trying to be funny:


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Virtual conference.


Not true  it was in the Conference, look at the beginning of that piece. Fucking sycophants again - not a single "Get on with it" just embarrassed giggles at some of the worst bits.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Summat's up.
> 
> View attachment 297816


He was on channel 4 news before saying Johnson won't be going anywhere as he is the only one able to hold on to the red wall seats?  He needs to make his friggin mind up.


----------



## Serene (Nov 22, 2021)

Cameron and Johnson are descendants of George the first.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 22, 2021)

Serene said:


> Cameron and Johnson are descendants of George the first.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2021)

Covid news:  Omicron subvariant spreads as UK cases surge - as it happened
					

Scotland covid cases are rising ahead of final restrictions being eased




					www.independent.co.uk
				





Utter utter cunts


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 22, 2021)

I think he's going to be forced out. After the chaos of the last few weeks to go out and do that was.... Kind of insane.
Maybe he wants to go and is going down in a blaze of whiff waff


----------



## Ming (Nov 22, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Comedy takedown without actually trying to be funny:



I think when the cunt said ‘I think they got the  majority of the points i was making (smirk)’ he was referring to his ‘fuck business’ agenda. He just turned up to mock and take the piss basically. It was ‘you don’t like me i don’t care’.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2021)

elbows said:


>


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2021)

I was waiting for the O to drop off


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2021)

Ming said:


> I think when the cunt said ‘I think they got the  majority of the points i was making (smirk)’ he was referring to his ‘fuck business’ agenda. He just turned up to mock and take the piss basically. It was ‘you don’t like me i don’t care’.



Stop trying to make me like him!


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Ok. So there's a lot of sniggering about Johnson's performance at the CBI today. Shambolic,  rambling, incoherent etc.
> 
> Anyone noticed that Keef Starmer addressed the conference later on in the day with some actual policy positioning on ensuring that the farcical waste of money that is the test and trace system is not repeated? Don't get me wrong, I think Starmer is a wet-wipe. Still...
> 
> Johnson may be incompetent, but he's not that thick and likes to dominate the media cycle. An "I like to paint buses" moment maybe?



I doubt that anyone would have paid much attention to Sir Sheath regardless of Johnson's performance. His real enemies are Raab, Patel, Gove and Sunak. I think this shambles will make it  easier for them to stab him in the front.


----------



## Ming (Nov 22, 2021)

tim said:


> Stop trying to make me like him!


Fair point. But on balance it’s got to be cuntybollox. At least the CBI produce stuff.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 22, 2021)

Another difference is that the media are now ripping into him. A year ago they would have been laughing along.


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2021)

Ming said:


> Fair point. But on balance it’s got to be cuntybollox. At least the CBI produce stuff.


No, the workers who the CBI members exploit produce.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 23, 2021)

tim said:


> No, the workers who the CBI members exploit produce.


Good point well made - I was wondering what was wrong with the original statement but couldn't quite put my finger on it


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2021)

On several front pages this morning


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 23, 2021)

think the daily str has it best


----------



## hash tag (Nov 23, 2021)

For various reasons, I couldn't go there nor stoop so low. 😁


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 23, 2021)

ah I don't read it but it has funny headlines on stuff like this


----------



## MrSki (Nov 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Not true  it was in the Conference, look at the beginning of that piece. Fucking sycophants again - not a single "Get on with it" just embarrassed giggles at some of the worst bits.


Well it was a partial virtual conference. Normally there would be ten times the delegates but you are right, there is an audience.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 23, 2021)

The Times has Gove as their man, so no loyalty to Johnson. The Telegraph (and the whole spectator and related establishment commentariat) is Johnson’s rag, and their front cover is pretty much alone in pretending this hasn’t happened. Once they fold he‘ll be on the way out, but no sign of getting their yet.


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 23, 2021)

It's once Murdoch realises he is of no further use, that's when he's done for


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 23, 2021)

Missed the fact he was talking to a bunch of people in South Shields, about as far away from Peppa Pig World as you can go and still be in England.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

Of course my local mp voted for it, I have written to it and blasted it on FB, not that it will do any good.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 23, 2021)

None of that pesky gdpr nonsense going forward. How to rewrite so that cambridge analytica can help steal elections in future without it been "against the rules" and without Putin having to doorstep deliver Novichok by way of a reminder that "we gave you what you wanted, now deliver Brexit" (at which point the pig fucker shat it).

Can we presume that Tories don't play chess, or that Johnson doesnt understand the rules?









						The UK government’s plan to reform data-protection laws are terrifying
					

Everything that Cambridge Analytica did would probably be legal under these new plans




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 23, 2021)

hegley said:


> Everytime someone posted the latest car-crash video of Trump during his presidency I kept thinking someone's got to step in and save the idiot from himself, and the world from him, but never happened - huge sense of deja vu at the moment   .



Its a valid point - but Trump had a lot more power and influence than johnson - particularly amongst party members and his rabid supporters. Also - as head of state - far more difficult to remove -  death, impeachment or serious incapacity being the only  options - whearas a simple vote by mps can do for a prime minister . Also their may well be enough details of his financial and personal dodginess to force him to go if he didnt want it leaked to the press/police/investigating bodies.
Johnson support amongst the tory PLP is purely transactional - they will support him as long as he provides votes and with brexit "done" he is no longer needed by the brexit headbangers.
If carries on like this I think his days are numbered.
Another factor is that Johnson has no real grit and determination - and being prime minsister is less and less fun - so he may be happy to fuck it off when it becomes to much like hard work - same as with the women who have his kids. 
I think the social care changes look extremely toxic - poll tax-esque in their unfairness - everyone paying the same meaning those who own "cheap" housing lose loose pretty much everything - those in more expensive homes - especially in the south east - only a fraction. Its a really great way to really piss off most of your older voters outside of London and the home counties.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## extra dry (Nov 23, 2021)

Bonkers Boris - its a mistake


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2021)

I am starting to lose whatever hope I had left. Even fantasies of a bloody day of reckoning don’t cheer me up the way they used to


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 23, 2021)

Best case scenario here is the Tories have a bloody war over leadership of the party and Johnson stays in. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm seriously thinking about moving back to the Isle of Man


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 23, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> By God, Cameron was pigging awful wasn't he? Just seeing his plump, self-satisfied porcine face again induces utter rage. Entirely lacking in ability or talent, but an Etonian & an Oxbridge man - therefore suitable for the top job. And what will his legacy be, what will he be remembered for? Giving the green light to the EU referendum and trying to persuade the electorate to vote Remain, but typically making a ham-fisted hash of that. He told a lot of porkies about the red menace of Milliband too, when the most notable thing the latter had done was eat a bacon sandwich.


I think we all know what his legacy is, and it involves a pig's head.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## bluescreen (Nov 23, 2021)

Almost credible, unfortunately.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 23, 2021)

I think that's one of Rosie's best so far!  I had to watch a couple times to get all the references!


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I think that's one of Rosie's best so far!  I had to watch a couple times to get all the references!


Gordon the Gopher World... Swine Parade, "Getting Piggy With it"


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Another factor is that Johnson has no real grit and determination - and being prime minsister is less and less fun - so he may be happy to fuck it off when it becomes to much like hard work


Yes - I recall someone supposedly close to him saying he had no idea being a PM would entail this much hard work... Gawd alone knows what he thought it would be like, maybe attending fancy banquets, some amusing speeches with a spot of Latin tossed in, and lots of holidays...? Well he's doing OK on the last one anyway. 
I cannot understand the cognition of Daily Mail types who say he "works very hard" or is a "grafter" - utter nonsense. 

Anyway I agree with you that he may not be unhappy if told to clear off - permanent gardening leave and a seat in the Lords to preserve his dignity, Lord Johnson of Peppa Pig World. 

They could soften the blow by getting a tame doctor to certify he has been suffering from the brain fog associated with long Covid, hence making car engine noises, comparing himself to Moises, and babbling bout Peppa to leaders of business.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 23, 2021)

"He was going on all the little rides while Carrie looked after the baby. I don't think he's been to Peppa Pig World before, although I think quite a few of his kids have ..."


----------



## Serene (Nov 23, 2021)

‘No-one will sell their home to pay for care’ was on the Conservative manifesto in 2019, so your home’s already gone.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Yes - I recall someone supposedly close to him saying he had no idea being a PM would entail this much hard work... Gawd alone knows what he thought it would be like, maybe attending fancy banquets, some amusing speeches with a spot of Latin tossed in, and lots of holidays...?



A bit like being Mayor of London perhaps. For him anyway.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 23, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Its a valid point - but Trump had a lot more power and influence than johnson - particularly amongst party members and his rabid supporters. Also - as head of state - far more difficult to remove -  death, impeachment or serious incapacity being the only  options - whearas a simple vote by mps can do for a prime minister . Also their may well be enough details of his financial and personal dodginess to force him to go if he didnt want it leaked to the press/police/investigating bodies.
> Johnson support amongst the tory PLP is purely transactional - they will support him as long as he provides votes and with brexit "done" he is no longer needed by the brexit headbangers.
> If carries on like this I think his days are numbered.
> *Another factor is that Johnson has no real grit and determination - and being prime minsister is less and less fun - so he may be happy to fuck it off when it becomes to much like hard work - same as with the women who have his kids.*
> I think the social care changes look extremely toxic - poll tax-esque in their unfairness - everyone paying the same meaning those who own "cheap" housing lose loose pretty much everything - those in more expensive homes - especially in the south east - only a fraction. Its a really great way to really piss off most of your older voters outside of London and the home counties.


TBH. I don't see him going anywhere at the moment, it's not the kind of job where you give it a go for a year or two, particularly if you have the deluded view that you are a peacetime Churchill.  Nor will the party seriously think about ditching him till Labour get 6 months of poll leads.  However I agree with the underlined - he really is a lazy bastard, one of the many reasons he's unfit for the job. He'll probably knuckle down for a month or so, doing some proper speeches, learning a few - gasp - facts!  But then he'll revert to type.  I suppose he's, literally, what he is - a Spectator journalist used to bluffing it, combining issues with bluster and rhetoric.  The real question is what happened to British politics to allow this turd to float to the surface.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2021)

He lost his place for 20 seconds or so during a 25 minute speech. So what - who cares except for TV or newspaper editors who can make a story out of it? It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> He lost his place for 20 seconds or so during a 25 minute speech. So what - who cares except for TV or newspaper editors who can make a story out of it? It doesn't mean anything.


 its fellow Tories firing shots across his bow via their media palls


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

When you absolutely have to release a statement to confirm you're not fucked.









						Boris Johnson is not unwell and has not lost his grip, says No 10
					

Downing Street spokesperson responds to questions about PM’s health after rambling speech to CBI on Monday




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> When you absolutely have to release a statement to confirm you're not fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't think he's fucked.  He could shamble along like this for a decade and still be voted in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> I really don't think he's fucked.  He could shamble along like this for a decade and still be voted in.


I mean fucked in the head, not in the polls.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> When you absolutely have to release a statement to confirm you're not fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carvaged (Nov 23, 2021)

A lot of people really seem to warm to his bumbling waffling moron persona. So they probably decided they could get some good mileage from marketing it a bit more.


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> When you absolutely have to release a statement to confirm you're not fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't it "England is not a corrupt nation" a fortnight ago?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

**


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> I really don't think he's fucked.  He could shamble along like this for a decade and still be voted in.


Doesnt matter if you could still be voted in if the rest of the tory party have voted to put you on the menu and chop you into thousands of pieces.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

elbows said:


> Doesnt matter if you could still be voted in if the rest of the tory party have voted to put you on the menu and chop you into thousands of pieces.



And what happens then?  Gove?


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> And what happens then?  Gove?


There are a bunch of candidates that the press have mentioned in recent weeks, and its too early for me to narrow that field. Its a thread about Johnson, and the fact another tory will replace him unless his loss is the parties loss at an election will not stop me celebrating the political demise of this shithead, whenever that may be.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2021)

(Edit) Well what ever that f was, wasnt meant to be there


----------



## tim (Nov 23, 2021)

Wilf said:


> TBH. I don't see him going anywhere at the moment, it's not the kind of job where you give it a go for a year or two, particularly if you have the deluded view that you are a peacetime Churchill.  Nor will the party seriously think about ditching him till Labour get 6 months of poll leads.  However I agree with the underlined - he really is a lazy bastard, one of the many reasons he's unfit for the job. He'll probably knuckle down for a month or so, doing some proper speeches, learning a few - gasp - facts!  But then he'll revert to type.  I suppose he's, literally, what he is - a Spectator journalist used to bluffing it, combining issues with bluster and rhetoric.  The real question is what happened to British politics to allow this turd to float to the surface.



The Tories dumped Thatcher and will have no qualms about dumping him if they think he will be a liability in the next election


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

tim said:


> The Tories dumped Thatcher and will have no qualms about dumping him if they think he will be a liability in the next election



I think that is so, but I also suspect they are not as confident as the Thatch-slayers that they can do without him.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think that is so, but I also suspect they are not as confident as the Thatch-slayers that they can do without him.


I dont know as the Thatch-slayers were confident about what would come next, but they recognised when she had become a bloody liability and they were also dealing with different timing in terms of how much longer ago her electoral success high watermark had been.

They probably picked Johnson in the first place so he could ram through the dirty work of Brexit without getting bogged down in reality. How well he then did in a general election was an added bonus compared to the likes of Cameron and May failing to secure juicy majorities. But since there are lots of individuals with much ambition, and the party as a whole isnt ready to give up on the ambition of holding onto the gains made in the Johnson general election, and the party is usually quite ruthless at knifing its leaders when they are deemed surplus to requirements, Johnson cannot rely on past victories. If he resembles a spent force for long then I expect he will be toast because even if we think the alternatives are a bunch of losers, plenty in the party will convince themselves otherwise, especially if the press wont go along with Johnsons act anymore.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2021)

The thatch slayers kept the thatch going, thirty years on and it's her or Churchill they all look back to


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 23, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> When you absolutely have to release a statement to confirm you're not fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was absolutely fucked after a weekend on something done in lines, from what I saw of the speech. Allegedly, of course.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The thatch slayers kept the thatch going, thirty years on and it's her or Churchill they all look back to


Whenever and however her time had ended, she was always going to become a useful myth and a symbol. Being savaged by a dead sheep was not going to get in the way of such things given that she was in power during a time when politics and the dominant economic ideology underwent quite the shift, she became the figurehead for a certain kind of solution. Eventually the sheer number of Thatcherite idiots that have joined the parliamentary party since and are woefully out of step with the realities and challenges this century will bog them down too much and they will have to find someone and something new to represent a new epoch.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

Which brings us to the current quandary, being faced with both a left and a right that are totally bereft of new ideas


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2021)

8ball said:


> Which brings us to the current quandary, being faced with both a left and a right that are totally bereft of new ideas


The left and right have lots of ideas, only the left isnt represented in parliament, and the rights idea is to deregulate and privatise - admittedly that one is not that new, but there's still plenty new territory for it to feast on


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2021)

ska invita said:


> The left and right have lots of ideas, only the left isnt represented in parliament, and the rights idea is to deregulate and privatise - admittedly that one is not that new, but there's still plenty new territory for it to feast on



I said new ideas.


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

Downing street keeps denying that Johnson is unwell, but apparently Johnson passed a note to Macron under the table, at a meeting recently, that said " please help me." Carrie says he keeps thinking that he lives in Scotland, and when she reminds him that he lives in London he goes quiet and becomes confused.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

8ball said:


> Which brings us to the current quandary, being faced with both a left and a right that are totally bereft of new ideas


Johnson has lots of new ideas. But they're all shit


----------



## Wilf (Nov 24, 2021)

These tory mps who are now concerned about his leadership - where were you when he was responsible for tens of thousands of deaths last year?  You were ahead in the polls for most of the period and didn't give a shit, that's where you were. Scum.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Johnson has lots of new ideas. But they're all shit


Mainly seem to be trying to squeeze the muppets and peppa the pig into policy decisions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Mainly seem to be trying to squeeze the muppets and peppa the pig into policy decisions.


Expect he'll try to get out of being squeezed into a nairac apparatus at the pengo plant in grytviken


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 24, 2021)

In any other walk of life , Johnson would be a serial bankrupt, along the Katy price / Kerry Katona / five star type. His balancing act of multiple commitments and funding really deserves granular forensic investigation


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 24, 2021)

The twat


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Expect he'll try to get out of being squeezed into a nairac apparatus at the pengo plant in grytviken


As an old Icelandic saga begins: "May the penguins feast well this day"


----------



## elbows (Nov 24, 2021)

Is it fair to assume that he is making an excruciating show of how well and on form he is in PMQs today? I havent yet been able to face checking whether the attempt I'm assuming he has made is actually whats been going on today.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> As an old Icelandic saga begins: "May the penguins feast well this day"


Liked, but I don't think they have penguins in Iceland.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Liked, but I don't think they have penguins in Iceland.


They migrated


----------



## magneze (Nov 24, 2021)

Serene said:


> Downing street keeps denying that Johnson is unwell, but apparently Johnson passed a note to Macron under the table, at a meeting recently, that said " please help me." Carrie says he keeps thinking that he lives in Scotland, and when she reminds him that he lives in London he goes quiet and becomes confused.


Where's this from? Sounds promising...


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

Serene said:


> Downing street keeps denying that Johnson is unwell, but apparently Johnson passed a note to Macron under the table, at a meeting recently, that said " please help me." Carrie says he keeps thinking that he lives in Scotland, and when she reminds him that he lives in London he goes quiet and becomes confused.


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

magneze said:


> Where's this from? Sounds promising...


I made it up. I just hope he isnt on meth or similar, looking at his policies.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 24, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> In any other walk of life , Johnson would be a serial bankrupt, along the Katy a politprice / Kerry Katona / five star type. His balancing act of multiple commitments and funding really deserves granular forensic investigation


Yep, he's that 'charismatic' (yuk) twat with cultural capital, contacts and an astonishing sense of entitlement.  He's the sort of shit who cons people for a few years, stealing from a business or charity, largely in public view.  They usually end up in prison along with a back story of people who should have stopped all the stealing being dazzled or just bullied into acquiescence.  It used to be they'd get sole control of the company cheque book or would be funnelling money into some private account - a realisation that they were fucking incompetent and that the stealing was all about chasing theri losses as much as personal lifestyle.  Unfortunately, the way our politics has developed for a generation, betrayal after betrayal, pretty much designed a job advert where the PM had to be some kind of dishonest shit.  And whilst I agree that a politician's relationships shouldn't generally be a public issue, there's a real sense in which johnson's private cheating and abandonments map onto his public identity.


----------



## elbows (Nov 24, 2021)

Putting the arse in narcissist.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


>



Much as despise Johnson, wouldn't wish dementia on anyone and jokes about dementia are pretty much despicable, too.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> When you absolutely have to release a statement to confirm you're not fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“There are no tanks in Baghdad” a Downing St spokesman was reported as saying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Much as despise Johnson, wouldn't wish dementia on anyone and jokes about dementia are pretty much despicable, too.


when there are really fucking painful things like trigeminal neuralgia you can wish on people there is no need to wish dementia on anyone.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

Certain things I don't joke about, and I try not to wish death on anyone regardless, but Tories really push my buttons.

I just wish he was no longer our PM.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Certain things I don't joke about, and I try not to wish death on anyone regardless, but Tories really push my buttons.
> 
> I just wish he was no longer our PM.


again, trigeminal neuralgia won't kill you but it is the most extreme pain i've had - so a handy thing to wish on worst enemies etc.

i wish he was penguin food


----------



## klang (Nov 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> Putting the arse in narcissist.


arce.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> again, trigeminal neuralgia won't kill you but it is the most extreme pain i've had - so a handy thing to wish on worst enemies etc.
> 
> i wish he was penguin food


Renal pain, reactive arthritis pain, nerve pain are all up there for me (and my pharmacist would agree).

I think gifting him to the penguins is a kindness considering.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Certain things I don't joke about, and I try not to wish death on anyone regardless, but Tories really push my buttons.
> 
> I just wish he was no longer our PM.


Yeah, I wish for actual due processes and a long stretch at one of Brenda's least salubrious hotels.
Misconduct in Public Office carries a maximum sentence of Life.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Much as despise Johnson, wouldn't wish dementia on anyone and jokes about dementia are pretty much despicable, too.


Yep and it's not even about him, it's as much about having a bit of respect for those individuals and families facing dementia.  It shouldn't be the currency of jokes.  Well, there's a whole debate to be had about the 'limits of comedy', so I'll just stick with_ I don't like to see_ jokes about dementia.


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Renal pain, reactive arthritis pain, nerve pain are all up there for me (and my pharmacist would agree).
> 
> I think gifting him to the penguins is a kindness considering.


Kindness to the penguins…?
Or is multiple beaking from scores of furious birds attacking from all angles a merciful, swift release?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm currently experiencing a nerve pain attack. I have taken various neuropathic and painkilling meds. I have put a lidocaine patch on the affected area. I have now added an ice pack (a freezer block). The pain is like someone is applying a hot poker to the affected nerve, and can affect the nerve in the upper part of my arm as well as the actual affected nerve near my underarm.

It's pure agony.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

About as swift as he is entitled to given the blood on his hands from the covid deaths


scalyboy said:


> Kindness to the penguins…?
> Or is multiple beaking from scores of furious birds attacking from all angles a merciful, swift release?


----------



## zahir (Nov 24, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Liked, but I don't think they have penguins in Iceland.





Pickman's model said:


> They migrated



Iceland had the original penguin, sadly now extinct:








						Great auk - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

zahir said:


> Iceland had the original penguin, sadly now extinct:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed I buy Penguins in Iceland now and again.


----------



## philosophical (Nov 24, 2021)

My misses gets trigeminal neuralgia and it is fucking horrible for her.
She has to take a pill every day which is very powerful and disorientating simply to keep it at bay a little bit.


----------



## Serene (Nov 24, 2021)

PMQs: Starmer asks Boris Johnson if he is 'okay' while accusing him of introducing a 'working class dementia tax'​
😁

"And it isn't just broken promises, it's also about fairness. Everyone needs protecting against massive health and care costs.
"But under his plan, someone with assets worth about £100,000 will lose almost everything yet somebody with assets of about £1 million will keep almost everything."
After quizzing the prime minister a number of times on the issue, Sir Keir added: "It's a classic con game. A Covent Garden pickpocketing operation. The prime minister is the frontman, distracting people with wild promises and panto speeches whilst his chancellor dips his hand in their pocket."









						PMQs: Starmer asks Boris Johnson if he is 'okay' while accusing him of introducing a 'working class dementia tax'
					

The PM was harangued by the Labour leader during PMQs after a week in which he introduced social care reforms and spoke about Peppa Pig World in a speech.




					news.sky.com
				




Well done Starmer 😃


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 24, 2021)

Wasn't the dementia tax thing they threw at May all those years ago?  New material needed.


----------



## agricola (Nov 24, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Renal pain, reactive arthritis pain, nerve pain are all up there for me (and my pharmacist would agree).
> 
> I think gifting him to the penguins is a kindness considering.



Renal pain especially; having had a brief experience of that earlier this year myself you have all my sympathies.


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 24, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Wasn't the dementia tax thing they threw at May all those years ago?  New material needed.


It was but it was partly responsible for hammering May's majority. It cut through. Though it is unlikely to cut through with the current clown in charge of Labour.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 24, 2021)

agricola said:


> Renal pain especially; having had a brief experience of that earlier this year myself you have all my sympathies.


Most kind of you, but don't worry I am fine and the pain is managed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2021)

Re: trigeminal neuralgia - psylocybin aka magic mushrooms have been found to be effective for some sufferers but research hasn’t quite proved it yet


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 25, 2021)

auotged from anothe thread from me/I/myself:


> bojo is a pretend idot deflecting from what is happening shocker
> 
> (sorry: not a dig at you supine, just my appraisal of the twat)


reply from Supine :


> I don’t agree at all. I think he is a real idiot



I have to agree he is a real idiot (possibly because I have an opposite view to life and humanity's "role/future" to his), but I think his actions are not idiotic and are used to deflect attention from important and nasty moves his governement is implementing while his clown acts distracts attention from the real happenings.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 26, 2021)

Channel migrants: Emmanuel Macron and Boris Johnson clash over crisis
					

The French president accuses the UK prime minister of not being serious as diplomatic row escalates.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





France's interior minister has cancelled talks with UK Home Secretary Priti Patel after Prime Minister Boris Johnson called on France to take back migrants who crossed the Channel.

In an escalation of the political crisis after the deaths of 27 people in the Channel, Gérald Darmanin said France was disappointed by the letter.

"Making it public made it even worse."

Mr Johnson set out five steps in his letter to President Emmanuel Macron to avoid a repeat of Wednesday's tragedy.

"We consider the British prime minister's public letter unacceptable and counter to our discussions between partners," Mr Darmanin said in a statement. 

"As a result Priti Patel is no longer invited," he added. 




He really is a grade A cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Channel migrants: Emmanuel Macron and Boris Johnson clash over crisis
> 
> 
> The French president accuses the UK prime minister of not being serious as diplomatic row escalates.
> ...


Just to be clear, we are talking about Johnson here?

My guess is that he is quite deliberately sabotaging any chance of rapprochement, because it plays well to his racist core supporters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Just to be clear, we are talking about Johnson here?
> 
> My guess is that he is quite deliberately sabotaging any chance of rapprochement, because it plays well to his racist core supporters.


I think he thought the French would swallow this being made public, and accept the measures he outlined


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Just to be clear, we are talking about Johnson here?
> 
> My guess is that he is quite deliberately sabotaging any chance of rapprochement, because it plays well to his racist core supporters.


Yeah, but I think he is finally coming unstuck, he needs to look like a alt-right loon to keep the loudest and most reactionary parts of his supporters on board, but he's slowly losing the more moderate parts of his support and  although with will keep the right-wingers happy and support from the M*il and S*n. But the further right Johnson goes the even more radical they want him to go, and then lose more moderate support. As soon as those papers sense he's losing will dump him. 
This stunt is not going to help him in the long term and all the time people's lives are at steak

As an personal example my parents used think he as great, but really dislike him, this has happened in less than a year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Channel migrants: Emmanuel Macron and Boris Johnson clash over crisis
> 
> 
> The French president accuses the UK prime minister of not being serious as diplomatic row escalates.
> ...


To prevent grade inflation a new grade of a* cunt has been introduced


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 26, 2021)

to be fair, they are probably looking for any reason to exclude that odious woman.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> to be fair, they are probably looking for any reason to exclude that odious woman.


Should have let her into France and then made her walk back


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 26, 2021)

Dealing with france has been very tricky, like forever. This isn’t new, that’s why we have diplomacy. This note was never meant for the french. Whether we are purposely being drawn into a siege mentality situation or it’s just happening that way because wankers, I dunno. I suggest the latter as I don’t think Johnson is up to strategically weaponising the garrison mentally we can see emerging. I just think it’s crisis after crisis precisely because there is no grand plan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Dealing with france has been very tricky, like forever. This isn’t new, that’s why we have diplomacy. This note was never meant for the french. Whether we are purposely being drawn into a siege mentality situation or it’s just happening that way because wankers, I dunno. I suggest the latter as I don’t think Johnson is up to strategically weaponising the garrison mentally we can see emerging. I just think it’s crisis after crisis precisely because there is no grand plan.


There is a grand plan, to win the next election


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 26, 2021)

Israel of Europe


----------



## flypanam (Nov 26, 2021)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> to be fair, they are probably looking for any reason to exclude that odious woman.


In fairness she’s such an islamophobe she’d fit right in.


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Should have let her into France and then made her walk back



Nah, let her in then as soon as she started workin expel her for "_failing to evidence your right to work within the European Union"._

all means of paying confisacted so walking home the only option.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 26, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Should have let her into France and then made her walk back


Canoe back.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Canoe back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Canoe back.


You've a good spirit


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 26, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Yeah, but I think he is finally coming unstuck, he needs to look like a alt-right loon to keep the loudest and most reactionary parts of his supporters on board, but he's slowly losing the more moderate parts of his support and  although with will keep the right-wingers happy and support from the M*il and S*n. But the further right Johnson goes the even more radical they want him to go, and then lose more moderate support. As soon as those papers sense he's losing will dump him.
> This stunt is not going to help him in the long term and all the time people's lives are at steak
> 
> As an personal example my parents used think he as great, but really dislike him, this has happened in less than a year.



The gammons are unhappy with him - calling him a left wing eco liberal who is far too keen on immigrants and any other people with darker skin pigmentation than themselves


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> The gammons are unhappy with him - calling him a left wing eco liberal who is far too keen on immigrants and any other people with darker skin pigmentation than themselves


I think Storm Fox is right in their suggestion that, no matter how much Johnson panders to the loony right wing of his party, all it does is to feed their desire for ever more extreme things to happen. This is a never ending spiral that is only going to end when the party becomes utterly unelectable. And when there is a viable alternative to them. The tipping point seems to be a long time coming.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think Storm Fox is right in their suggestion that, no matter how much Johnson panders to the loony right wing of his party, all it does is to feed their desire for ever more extreme things to happen. This is a never ending spiral that is only going to end when the party becomes utterly unelectable. And when there is a viable alternative to them. The tipping point seems to be a long time coming.


While more and more people see him for what he is. He can't go back as the Right Wing press will sink him immediately, which is the power these papers run by those old men have.
He could try to come back to the centre more and call out the newspapers and right-wing loons for what they are. But he hasn't got the talent or bravery to try it and they will have so much comprising material on him he's lost anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2021)

Boris Johnson to shake up business advisory council amid backlash at CBI speech
					

Downing Street officials have started working on an overhaul of the Build Back Better Council, which advises Boris Johnson on a range of economic and business issues, Sky News learns.




					news-sky-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson to shake up business advisory council amid backlash at CBI speech
> 
> 
> Downing Street officials have started working on an overhaul of the Build Back Better Council, which advises Boris Johnson on a range of economic and business issues, Sky News learns.
> ...


That story has pictures from the Peppa Pig World, this could be another sign Johnson running out of time as PM. This could have been easily played out in the media as a loving father taking his kid out for the day, but it's not after the CBI speech it's now seen as a joke on him and nothing to do with family.
These are the top news stories for Pepper[sic] Pig (I don't have kids). Correctly searching for Peppa Pig gives more results related to the porcine heroine and not the pork haystack.



However, I see the fully paid up 'journalists' at the Fail can't get the name right and those headlines are not favourable.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 26, 2021)

Yeh tiktok. My kids got me into it


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 26, 2021)

Priti should be given a shoddy boat and no life jacket, see how long in takes her to reach the cliffs of Dover. On her own.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 26, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Priti should be given a shoddy boat and no life jacket, see how long in takes her to reach the cliff of Dover. On her own.


With no oars and a leak.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 26, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> With no oars and a leak.


I refer you to my earlier inflatable swan.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I refer you to my earlier inflatable swan.


Does it have a dodgy valve ?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Does it have a dodgy valve ?


It is entirely made of pure industrial grade dodgy. It's a wonder it's even floating at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It is entirely made of pure industrial grade dodgy. It's a wonder it's even floating at all.


It's made more of imagination than reality which means it should only be used in the bath or lidos


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> It's made more of imagination than reality which means it should only be used in the bath or lidos


Perfect for Patel, then, who clearly lacks anything resembling imagination.


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't think this is the place to be making such crude remarks about the Home Secretary.

This is though.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2021)

> Boris Johnson has been accused of ignoring a senior official’s plan to prepare Britain for the emergence of vaccine-resistant Covid variants, the Observer can reveal.







__





						Boris Johnson ‘ignored’ my plan to tackle deadly Covid variants – senior official
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm not retweeting or endorsing politicsforall twatters but apparently moves are afoot to replace Boris with Truss.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 28, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm not retweeting or endorsing politicsforall twatters but apparently moves are afoot to replace Boris with Truss.


sure it's not _a_ truss?


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 28, 2021)

If we are to replace Boris, could it maybe be with someone who’s not going to make the U.K. a laughing stock (just for a change)? You know that “pork markets” clip would get played to death on news clips in EU countries to introduce their viewers to Truss.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> If we are to replace Boris, could it maybe be with someone who’s not going to make the U.K. a laughing stock (just for a change)? You know that “pork markets” clip would get played to death on news clips in EU countries to introduce their viewers to Truss.


I am prepared to compromise on Boris Johnson and retain his services as prime minister, as long as we only keep his head on a stick and sent the rest of him to the pengo plant. After all, the only good politician is a dead one


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm not retweeting or endorsing politicsforall twatters but apparently moves are afoot to replace Boris with Truss.





MrCurry said:


> If we are to replace Boris, could it maybe be with someone who’s not going to make the U.K. a laughing stock (just for a change)? You know that “pork markets” clip would get played to death on news clips in EU countries to introduce their viewers to Truss.


Will she be known simply as "Liz"?


----------



## Raheem (Nov 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> Will she be known simply as "Liz"?


Lizzywoo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

stavros said:


> Will she be known simply as "Liz"?


Aawk-k aawk

Which is penguin for 'dinner'


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 28, 2021)

If the rumour about Truss is true, Johnson won't even be able to keep the accolade of being the UK's worst PM.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> If the rumour about Truss is true, Johnson won't even be able to keep the accolade of being the UK's worst PM.


You won't believe who'll be pm after truss. Anyway sir keithly shammer would make Johnson look strong and stable


----------



## MrSki (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 1, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> If the rumour about Truss is true, Johnson won't even be able to keep the accolade of being the UK's worst PM.


Are they just rumours or well known facts?


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 1, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Are they just rumours or well known facts?


Rumours; I was replying to Artaxerxes post PM Boris Johnson - monster thread for a monster twat


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

He was rife with attempted deflections today.









						PMQs: PM under fire over No 10 lockdown Christmas parties
					

Boris Johnson says all Covid guidance was followed after reports of parties last year in Downing Street.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> At Prime Minister's Questions, Sir Keir said: "Does the prime minister really expect the country to believe that while people were banned from seeing their loved ones at Christmas last year, it was fine for him and his friends to throw a boozy party in Downing Street?"
> 
> Mr Johnson said "all guidance was followed completely" but did not deny that parties had been held.
> 
> He added: "Can I recommend to (him) that he does the same with his own Christmas party, which is advertised for 15 December, to which unaccountably he's failed to invite the deputy leader."





> The SNP's Westminster leader, Ian Blackford, accused the prime minister of hosting an event that broke lockdown rules.
> 
> "The prime minister might be denying it but I've spoken to the Mirror newspaper this morning and they are confirming what happened, and they have legal advice on potential illegality," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Does Blackford get suspended from the House for that? The strange archaic rules of our Parliament seem to mean that one has to lie oneself in order to not contravene them, i.e. "Boris Johnson is not a liar".


----------



## Mezzer (Dec 1, 2021)

Emmanuel Macron calls Boris Johnson ‘un clown’ in charge of a ‘circus’
					

French president reportedly claims that British PM has admitted creating phoney wars against France to placate Brexit-weary public




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (Dec 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> Does Blackford get suspended from the House for that? The strange archaic rules of our Parliament seem to mean that one has to lie oneself in order to not contravene them, i.e. "Boris Johnson is not a liar".


Surprisingly no.


----------



## Serene (Dec 1, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Surprising no.



*
*    During the debate on the SNP Motion on Johnson in the #Commons, Johnson has twice been called a liar - by Ian Blackford and Dawn Butler and unusually this has been allowed by the Deputy Speaker.  *


🤣


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm assuming the only defence is the truth, and that it can easily be proven that he is both a liar and gives nil fucks about being called one.


----------



## Serene (Dec 1, 2021)

Scrooge and the Ghost of Christmas past.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 2, 2021)

This is the bit from Macron that looks most damning:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 2, 2021)

brogdale said:


> This is the bit from Macron that looks most damning:
> 
> View attachment 299061


He's obviously never read this thread...


----------



## Serene (Dec 2, 2021)

So while we were all sat alone last xmas social distancing, Johnson and his downing street chums were having it large, lighting spliffs, buying off Goves coke dealer out of downing streets petty cash, and playing twister while on MDMA.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Dec 2, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



I hope this cunt dies. Of Covid.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2021)

Ming said:


> I hope this cunt dies. Of Covid.



Who? The reporter or Boris or the guy in the clip?


----------



## Ming (Dec 3, 2021)

8ball said:


> Who? The reporter or Boris or the guy in the clip?


Boris of course. He’s contributed to many deaths from the pandemic.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2021)

Ming said:


> Boris of course. He’s contributed to many deaths from the pandemic.



No argument there.


----------



## Ming (Dec 3, 2021)

8ball said:


> No argument there.


i work with people with an axis 2 diagnosis of anti-social personality disorder ( new name for psychopaths/sociopaths) all the time at work (psych nurse in acute, forensic and tertiary locked psychiatric units). Have a look at Dr Robert Hare’s psychopathy rating tool (Or read his books Without Conscience and Snakes in Suits amongst others). Boris‘ history raises a lot of red flags. Actually the behaviours of the whole front bench does.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## quiet guy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2021)

If the Queen snuffs it during his tenure as PM, I presume he'll be at the funeral. Do you think he'll make his hair look halfway respectable? Or will he "show his respects" by ruffling it up as he gets into his costume?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2021)

Daughter's pain after dad died of Covid on day Johnson's staff held banned party
					

On the day Boris Johnson’s staff threw a banned Christmas party at No 10 Downing Street last year, almost 500 people died of Coronavirus. One of them was Tiffany Jones’ dad Colin. Here she writes an open letter to the Prime Minister




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Serene (Dec 3, 2021)

Members of the Public werent invited to the tory lockdown xmas píss up. I imagine they will have it at chequers this year  with Johnson píssing in the fountain, off his head on meth.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 4, 2021)

really Dr. Mike? You cant stop laughing from the funny meme?


Dr Mike is well lame.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 4, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



#BorisBalloon


----------



## agricola (Dec 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> If the Queen snuffs it during his tenure as PM, I presume he'll be at the funeral. Do you think he'll make his hair look halfway respectable? Or will he "show his respects" by ruffling it up as he gets into his costume?



Whatever happens I'm sure we will all be told it was a moving, dignified response to the passing of such a well-respected national figure.  

Then we'll probably be asked (by Allison Pearson, probably) whether its time to ditch the grimy old Saxe-Coburgs in favour of a newer and blonder royal family, whose patriarch proved by his brave fight against COVID, would never apologise for slavery, none of his kids would ever marry an actress, long history of Royal bastards etc etc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2021)

apparently in the times today


----------



## brogdale (Dec 4, 2021)

Lad with striped tie ain't far wrong.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 4, 2021)

Judging from the tights that’s probably not a ‘lad’.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Lad with striped tie ain't far wrong.
> 
> View attachment 299380


What's Johnson's left arm doing?


----------



## stdP (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What's Johnson's left arm doing?



Much the same as the rest of his body: dangling uselessly and ineffectually at enormous national expense, but in a manner that might suggest sexual molestation of everything there present.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## RileyOBlimey (Dec 5, 2021)

How much shit coke was hoovered at the party I wonder.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 5, 2021)

Some random on twitter made the rather good suggestion that Dec 18th should, henceforth, be known as National Hypocrisy day.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2021)

__





						Johnson faces trust crisis as sleaze shatters faith in MPs | Conservatives | The Guardian
					

Poll reveals huge public cynicism, with just 5% of respondents believing politicians work for public good




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> How much shit coke was hoovered at the party I wonder.


These are Tories. It would have been highest-quality coke. And if we discovered that it had been snorted off the thighs of 15 year olds, the revelation wouldn't floor me.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> These are Tories. It would have been highest-quality coke. And if we discovered that it had been snorted off the thighs of 15 year olds, the revelation wouldn't floor me.


Not even close to shocking me either ^


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Dec 5, 2021)

The Met are not exactly covering themselves in glory here, of course they knew but as per usual it's one rule for them and another for the likes of ordinary people. It will be interesting to see their response to all the letters that have been sent to them by both MPs and members of the public asking them to investigate. Their initial response that they do not normally investigate crimes retrospectively is pitiful.


----------



## andysays (Dec 5, 2021)

Badgers said:


>






A Met spokesperson recently...


----------



## not a trot (Dec 5, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Lad with striped tie ain't far wrong.
> 
> View attachment 299380


The kid in the glasses is thinking, what the fuck is that ?


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2021)

andysays said:


> View attachment 299448
> 
> A Met spokesperson recently...


Yes both Minority Report and Tom Cruise have trended on UK twitter as a result of their statement. Not that it takes all that many tweets to show up in their trending list at a particular moment in time.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 5, 2021)

Sniffer dogs could prowl corridors of power amid claims drug abuse is rife
					

Sniffer dogs could be deployed across the parliamentary estate under plans for a drugs crackdown by the Commons authorities. The Speaker has promised to call i




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				












						Users of class A drugs in UK face losing passports, say reports of proposals
					

Boris Johnson expected to launch 10-year plan this week to tackle drug-related crime




					www.theguardian.com
				




These cunts are having a laugh.



> According to the Sun on Sunday, some of the measures will be designed to target “middle class” users to act as a “deterrent for well-off professionals who peddle coke at swanky clubs and dinner parties”.
> 
> “We need to look at new ways of penalising them. Things that will actually interfere with their lives,” the prime minister told the paper. “So we will look at taking away their passports and driving licences.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 299472


tory cumface thread >>>>>


----------



## Raheem (Dec 5, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Users of class A drugs in UK face losing passports, say reports of proposals
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson expected to launch 10-year plan this week to tackle drug-related crime
> ...


By sheer coincidence, they are also planning to make ID compulsory for voting...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Sniffer dogs could prowl corridors of power amid claims drug abuse is rife
> 
> 
> Sniffer dogs could be deployed across the parliamentary estate under plans for a drugs crackdown by the Commons authorities. The Speaker has promised to call i
> ...


i'll give you a one year plan for reducing drug crime - legalise them, supply them perhaps through pharmacies at a lower price than the drug cartels can do and a standard quality, and put tax from them into the nhs. instead of giving a heroin substitute which users can be on for years, assist addicts to get off their substances.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> By sheer coincidence, they are also planning to make ID compulsory for voting...


That'll be a number of past and present ministers excluded from voting then, or at least you'd like to think so. Including this specimen:


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll give you a one year plan for reducing drug crime - legalise them, supply them perhaps through pharmacies at a lower price than the drug cartels can do and a standard quality, and put tax from them into the nhs. instead of giving a heroin substitute which users can be on for years, assist addicts to get off their substances.


That's far too sensible for our noble leaders


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll give you a one year plan for reducing drug crime - legalise them, supply them perhaps through pharmacies at a lower price than the drug cartels can do and a standard quality, and put tax from them into the nhs. instead of giving a heroin substitute which users can be on for years, assist addicts to get off their substances.


It then could be run at a small profit and that money goes into employing counsellors and drug education.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> By sheer coincidence, they are also planning to make ID compulsory for voting...


other forms of id are available


----------



## Raheem (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> other forms of id are available


...is precisely what they would say.

There's no need to actually ban the wrong sort from voting. Erecting hurdles will work just fine.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll give you a one year plan for reducing drug crime - legalise them, supply them perhaps through pharmacies at a lower price than the drug cartels can do and a standard quality, and put tax from them into the nhs. instead of giving a heroin substitute which users can be on for years, assist addicts to get off their substances.


If only that had been done successfully anywhere else...


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

stavros said:


> If only that had been done successfully anywhere else...


You have a better solution? Let's hear it


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

so they find coke all over the house of commans


and this fucknut thinks taking passports of addict will sort it all out


oh all junkies like a nice holiday rather than gear


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You have a better solution? Let's hear it


I'm sorry for any ambiguity; my point was that some drugs, particularly cannabis, have been decriminalised in a number of countries, and I understand it's been successful in achieving its goals. My comment was in frustration at consecutive UK governments who never even mention it as an option.

Sarcasm in text form doesn't always transmit.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> By sheer coincidence, they are also planning to make ID compulsory for voting...



cannot have the poor and disenfranchise voting against them

Cunts


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so they find coke all over the house of commans
> 
> 
> and this fucknut thinks taking passports of addict will sort it all out
> ...


There should be random drug tests of MPs.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

regulary test for the front bench would be best


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

inforced random drug test for MPS would be nice mind


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> inforced random drug test for MPS would be nice mind


MPS met police or MPs or both?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

i mean mps 


trying to watch the f1 here


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

also both


sadly coke  is so quickly metoblised by your body its hard to detech unless they catch you the day after


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Dec 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> also both
> 
> 
> sadly coke  is so quickly metoblised by your body its hard to detech unless they catch you the day after



It’s still detectable in yer hair.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

50 year old bald men don't have to worry about that


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 5, 2021)

Hair strand or nail tests. 'If you have nothing to hide....'


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> 50 year old bald men don't have to worry about that


Most 50 year aulds bald or no have hair elsewhere than their heads


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 5, 2021)

remove their passports if they fail a drug test


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> remove their passports if they fail a drug test


Remove their Westminster passes if they fail a drug test


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 5, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Remove their Westminster passes if they fail a drug test


...and give them the U75 Pengo Pass.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 5, 2021)

The penguins are waiting...



Impatiently...


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 5, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> The penguins are waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> Impatiently...


Pengo hambre


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 5, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Pengo hambre


Muy hambre


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 5, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Pengo hambre


Tengo tanta hambre que podría comerme un pengo costroso


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m hoping this is just a massive dead cat.


----------



## Fairweather (Dec 5, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Tengo tanta hambre que podría comerme un pengo costroso


Pretentious cunt, speak English.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> Pretentious cunt, speak English.


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2021)

Gove has decided that instead of buying xmas presents this year that he will just send people drugs instead.


----------



## Fairweather (Dec 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


>


Well, I’m not mixing my words.


----------



## Supine (Dec 5, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> Well, I’m not mixing my words.



Or choosing them nicely!


----------



## Raheem (Dec 5, 2021)

Serene said:


> Gove has decided that instead of buying xmas presents this year that he will just send people drugs instead.


Counts as a present, really.


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2021)

I noticed that Goblin Gove hasnt been on the front bench for a while. Have they put him out of the limelight for a while after his recent episodes?


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Counts as a present, really.


From an MP? Also one who was on about getting tough on drugs?


----------



## Raheem (Dec 5, 2021)

Anything wrapped is a present.


----------



## Serene (Dec 5, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Anything wrapped is a present.


I dont think you got my point.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> also both
> 
> 
> sadly coke  is so quickly metoblised by your body its hard to detech unless they catch you the day after


a daily test is nothing to those with nothing to hide


----------



## two sheds (Dec 5, 2021)

dogs know


----------



## Ming (Dec 5, 2021)

I wonder what Osborne was on. He’s obviously on something and there is that photo of him with a line of white powder on a table in front of him.



			https://external-preview.redd.it/2d-A9LDvqnow0yAAuyNF8PcXR1gd2_Tw0JCRV8gqUjE.gif?format=mp4&s=f9c40386f30495adcdaefa4264d0d9625db8c151&utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf
		

ETA. Fucked that up. It’s the gif of him tripping balls sat on the front bench.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 5, 2021)

two sheds said:


> dogs know


Don't need a dog to spot this one.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 5, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> Pretentious cunt, speak English.


¿Que pasa?


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 5, 2021)

Etentiouspray untcay eakspay Englishyay.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 5, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Etentiouspray untcay eakspay Englishyay.


You a Roman cop?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 6, 2021)

was laura k at this lockdown downing street party?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> What's Johnson's left arm doing?


Rotting, I hope.


----------



## Fairweather (Dec 6, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> Pretentious cunt, speak English.





Supine said:


> Or choosing them nicely!


Apologies, I had some bad news and a skinfull yesterday.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 6, 2021)

It does sound like this lose your passport shite could just be in England.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 6, 2021)

And what are Labour saying about it?  (Sorry if this is thread diversion.)  



> Yvette Cooper, the shadow home secretary, said: “Too often the government makes grand promises, but then fails to deliver or does the opposite. Drug use is up, serious violence is up, antisocial behaviour is up. More and more offenders are getting away with their crimes as overall prosecutions have plummeted. Any action from the government must be substantial enough to undo the damage they have caused.”


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 6, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> And what are Labour saying about it?  (Sorry if this is thread diversion.)



So they’re basically saying nothing, other than ‘the tories suck’, with a subtext of ‘we haven’t got an alternative policy’. Brilliant.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2021)

Gerry1time said:


> So they’re basically saying nothing, other than ‘the tories suck’, with a subtext of ‘we haven’t got an alternative policy’. Brilliant.


 i listened to yvette cooper on the toady programme this morning, where she said nothing more than it must be efficient. as you say, they have no alternative - if they had any sort of innovative or exciting policy it's been thrown through the shredder


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 6, 2021)

From that quote, it sounds like Cooper would like to double down on the punishment element, while saying nothing about treating drugs as a health issue. Labour trying to out Tory the Tories!


----------



## andysays (Dec 6, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> From that quote, it sounds like Cooper would like to double down on the punishment element, while saying nothing about treating drugs as a health issue. Labour trying to out Tory the Tories!


No great surprise there though.

Did you really expect anything different?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 6, 2021)

andysays said:


> No great surprise there though.
> 
> Did you really expect anything different?


would be a golden opportunity to challenge the whole nonsense of drug prohibition. An argument that could actually be won (especially large numbers of powerful people within policing, health and politics privately agree with it) . Corbyn's labour wasnt much better tbh - filling it under a "royal commission" IIRC.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 6, 2021)

If drugs end up having the same status as alcohol then doesn’t there need to be a big programme of employment and driving drug tests, so your crucial surgery isn’t carried out by off their face doctors?


----------



## magneze (Dec 6, 2021)

philosophical said:


> If drugs end up having the same status as alcohol then doesn’t there need to be a big programme of employment and driving drug tests, so your crucial surgery isn’t carried out by off their face doctors?


Are surgeons regularly tested for alcohol?


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 6, 2021)

I suspect Labour with Yvette Cooper are going to go back to war on drugs style approaches. I remember her husband Ed Balls being asked to account on election night in 2010 for why Labour had lost the election. He said "Voters punished us because we got it wrong on cannabis by moving it to class c". Obviously that line came from Gordon Brown, given the man could never admit his own failings, and he was also a hardline war on drugs person, but I suspect Yvette Cooper is cut from the same cloth. Such a shame.


----------



## magneze (Dec 6, 2021)

"Ready for government" is clearly code for "not going to change anything really". Definitely a massive election winning strategy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 6, 2021)

They fundamentally believe that the electorate generally is right wing and socially conservative don't they. That they really want the Tories but Labour can maybe get in occasionally if they fuck up enough.


----------



## prunus (Dec 6, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They fundamentally believe that the electorate generally is right wing and socially conservative don't they. That they really want the Tories but Labour can maybe get in occasionally if they fuck up enough.



Is there any evidence that they’re wrong though?  When was the last time a government you’d consider socially progressive and left wing was voted for in this country?


----------



## magneze (Dec 6, 2021)

2017?


----------



## prunus (Dec 6, 2021)

magneze said:


> 2017?



I think you might have accidentally slipped in from an alternative timeline… you’re not going to like this one I’m afraid.


----------



## andysays (Dec 6, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> would be a golden opportunity to challenge the whole nonsense of drug prohibition. An argument that could actually be won (especially large numbers of powerful people within policing, health and politics privately agree with it) . Corbyn's labour wasnt much better tbh - filling it under a "royal commission" IIRC.


Agree 100%, I just don't expect anything like that from Labour, whoever is the Leader or Home Secretary


----------



## magneze (Dec 6, 2021)

prunus said:


> I think you might have accidentally slipped in from an alternative timeline… you’re not going to like this one I’m afraid.


Fair, but also - massive vote for a left wing platform.


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)

The paradox and also huge problem for the Tories is that the coke users are mostly tory voters, ( as well as tory MP`s ). 😁


----------



## Spandex (Dec 6, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They fundamentally believe that the electorate generally is right wing and socially conservative don't they. That they really want the Tories but Labour can maybe get in occasionally if they fuck up enough.


I think it's more that their focus groups tell them that the swing voters that decide English general elections tend to be small 'c' conservative on 'drugs'. 

As all they care about is winning elections they'll happily double down on the failed war on drugs, in the full knowledge that it's a disastrous policy that can never work, so as not to alienate the people they see as their route to power.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 6, 2021)

This drugs in the Houses of Parliament stuff is quite humourous - did the speaker honestly believe no-one was doing a line or more in the bathrooms?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Dec 6, 2021)

Serene said:


> The paradox and also huge problem for the Tories is that the coke users are mostly tory voters, ( as well as tory MP`s ). 😁


Could it be that coke makes people vote Tory? Or is it more likely that the sort of people who vote Tory are fans of coke?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 6, 2021)

Most of the people I know who take or have taken coke aren't Tories tbh. Presumably due to my habit of hanging around with druggies but not with Tories.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> View attachment 299558


That’s not dandruff


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Could it be that coke makes people vote Tory? Or is it more likely that the sort of people who vote Tory are fans of coke?


The second one. Of course there are all kinds of people who use it, but tories are one sort. Is Goblin Gove going to have his passport taken off him? Not a chance!


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)

He said he has to go and powder his nose.


----------



## agricola (Dec 6, 2021)

up before the beak


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)

I have nothing against drug use. I am just being silly, I should read a book or something instead.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 6, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> View attachment 299558



At least he did his fly up.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Quote *  I understand why No.10 kept the footage of a cute doggie jumping on Johnson with uncontrollable excitement in the official video of today’s raid. But considering *it’s a police sniffer dog*, maybe cutting it would have been smarter. ~AA * 🤣


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2021)

isn't it an offence to impersonate a police officer?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 6, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> isn't it an offence to impersonate a police officer?





			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/boris-to-skank-passports-and-driving-licenses-from-class-a-users.376794/post-17430850


----------



## clicker (Dec 6, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> isn't it an offence to impersonate a police officer?


He's got away with impersonating a Prime Minister.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2021)

clicker said:


> He's got away with impersonating a Prime Minister.



unfortunately, that's not a criminal offence


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 6, 2021)

The dog whistle racist aspect of this is a sure fire vote winner in the provinces - county lines has so much baggage attached to it.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 6, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


Papa echo November golf oscar


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 6, 2021)

hmm the one thing about all this is i can see it backfiring

targetting middle class drug users


hmm who votes for these wankers anyways , the moment little johnny and jennie start getting locked up they lose votes over this
did they not try the same in the states, unless of course they just think increase the prison population is a new money making scheme


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm the one thing about all this is i can see it backfiring
> 
> targetting middle class drug users
> 
> ...


Indeed most of the coke users are middle class affluent tory voters and MPs. Rees Mogg has a tincture of Laudanum off the poppy after his evening meal every night. Goves dealer is a tory.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 6, 2021)

Well that a the rest are football supporting Sun readers types


go against them at your own peril politically


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)

Johnson says he is cracking down on MP drug use.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 6, 2021)

speaking to a yuppie tory voting coke user today, he seems to be quite unconcerned as it's all just bullshit to generate some headlines that'll appeal to people like his parents & it's never going to actually affect him. not scared of losing his passport.


----------



## Serene (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## stdP (Dec 7, 2021)

Cerv said:


> speaking to a yuppie tory voting coke user today... it's never going to actually affect him. not scared of losing his passport.



They probably have a point. It's only ever going to be used against the wrong sort of people; _you_ know the type I'm talking about. They're not like us - their values and culture are different. You and I can be trusted with this sort of thing... but them? It's a different story with _them_.

We should probably have mandatory drug testing outside of every polling station in non-Tory seats to do spot-checks and passport-confiscations of would-be voters. Naturally, it should be run by the brother in law of a cabinet minister.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 7, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm the one thing about all this is i can see it backfiring
> 
> targetting middle class drug users


They are not targeting and will not target middle class drug users, provided they don't get mixed up in dodgy politics or go native in ethnic communities.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 7, 2021)

Bit of shit-stirring going on by Cummings here:



Axe to grind? Me? Nooooo.

that is not to say it's not true though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Bit of shit-stirring going on by Cummings here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doesn't matter if it's true or not, everyone now believes there were xmas parties and further denials only reinforce that view


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2021)

Serene said:


>


----------



## Cerv (Dec 7, 2021)

"very unwise for [them] to lie about this" says man most famous for being a huge liar.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 7, 2021)

P45 for Ms Stratton?








						No 10 staff joke in leaked recording about Christmas party they later denied | ITV News
					

ITV News has obtained a leaked video showing Downing Street staff laughing about a party which was allegedly held in Number 10 last Christmas. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Raheem (Dec 7, 2021)

Cerv said:


> "very unwise for [them] to lie about this" says man most famous for being a huge liar.


I'm sure he only lies about things it is wise to lie about.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh yes, he absolutely only lies about things for the greater good. It's selfless really..


----------



## Serene (Dec 7, 2021)

He is morbidly obese again. That police coat is the size of a big top circus tent. hes like a capital A.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2021)

Trending on Twotter 

#whoattendedtheparty


----------



## teqniq (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 7, 2021)

It’s a sign of discontent in the ranks that someone has broken cover and publicised the Xmas parties, knowing it would damage Johnson. The knives are out…


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I'm sure he only lies about things it is wise to lie about.


Arguably, he has learnt better than most the lesson of how dangerous it can be to lie to the public.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s a sign of discontent in the ranks that someone has broken cover and publicised the Xmas parties, knowing it would damage Johnson. The knives are out…


Are they Flensing Knives 🤔


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 7, 2021)

The arrogance of this cunt. Last night apparently.


----------



## Serene (Dec 7, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s a sign of discontent in the ranks that someone has broken cover and publicised the Xmas parties, knowing it would damage Johnson. The knives are out…


Yes, this happens everytime with the tories.


----------



## Serene (Dec 7, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> The arrogance of this cunt. Last night apparently.



I have him down for twat of the year.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Dec 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> I have him down for twat of the year.


I'm sure this must have been quoted out of context.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 7, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> The arrogance of this cunt. Last night apparently.




He really is the cunt's cunt.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 7, 2021)

going round on teh tweeter -


----------



## teqniq (Dec 7, 2021)

That leaked video:



It would be somewhat ironic if this bought the whole tawdry edifice down, especially considering what has gone on before and is still going on now. Or is it a hugely monstrous dead cat moment whilst the police, crime and sentencing bill is close to being passed into law along with the nationality and borders bill? Very little would surprise me right now.


----------



## Serene (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## steveseagull (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## teqniq (Dec 7, 2021)

So they're all fucked then. Massive throw everybody under a bus fest:

Downing Street ‘Christmas party hosted by officials’



> An alleged Christmas party in breach of lockdown rules held in Downing Street was organised by civil servants, _The Times_ has been told
> The party last year is understood to have been organised via a WhatsApp group with staff asked to bring “Secret Santa” presents. Some of those present also wore Christmas jumpers.
> About 30 people are understood to have attended the event. Some staff working in other parts of the building are said to have joined in the festivities later in an “impromptu” way.
> Staff brought the alcohol and food provided, which were not paid for by the government....


----------



## Serene (Dec 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> So they're all fucked then. Massive throw everybody under a bus fest:
> 
> Downing Street ‘Christmas party hosted by officials’


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 7, 2021)

Frank's been at it as well. Keef's asking for apologies, should be asking for resignations the spineless twat.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2021)

steveseagull said:


>



Just came to post this meself 

I mean, Christ, when Ant and Dec are having a pop..!*

Still not _quite_ up there as the best case of "light entertainment presenter from the North-East takes aim at the prime minister on live TV" 



*I concede I don't watch their output, so maybe this is far more on brand than I realise


----------



## MrSki (Dec 7, 2021)

Sorry if we have already had this one.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 7, 2021)

There will be 5 million people watching that Ant and Dec thing.


----------



## Sue (Dec 7, 2021)

Bloody weirdos. Most people were delighted to have an excuse not to have a work Christmas party.


----------



## elbows (Dec 7, 2021)

Plus the revelations have ended up being timed not just to coincide with another Christmas and with Johnsons position looking more precarious for other reasons, but also at a time when authorities may well need to go further with Covid restrictions, having to ask the public to make all sorts of sacrifices again.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

Fucking cunts "all guidance was followed" that video of the party itself showed them crowded together without masks.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 7, 2021)

elbows said:


> Plus the revelations have ended up being timed not just to coincide with another Christmas and with Johnsons position looking more precarious for other reasons, but also at a time when authorities may well need to go further with Covid restrictions, having to ask the public to make all sorts of sacrifices again.


Very bad timing. So many people will just go "Like YOU made sacrifices, Johnson and your Tory party? Fuck off, hypocrites!"


----------



## Serene (Dec 7, 2021)

Yet again, one rule for us and one rule for them.


----------



## elbows (Dec 7, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Very bad timing. So many people will just go "Like YOU made sacrifices, Johnson and your Tory party? Fuck off, hypocrites!"


It wont help compliance but there will still be a lot of compliance. And an extra case for heads needing to roll can be constructed in order that the covid messaging be delivered by someone with a shred of credibility.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 7, 2021)

Serene said:


> Yet again, one rule for us and one rule for them.


Nope, lots and lots of rules for us, no rules at all for them.


----------



## elbows (Dec 7, 2021)

For obvious reasons I decided to track again how long ago it was that there was a stupid article where some gimp said Johnson could be in power for 20 years.

Exactly 2 months ago, lol.        #9,274


----------



## elbows (Dec 7, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> There will be 5 million people watching that Ant and Dec thing.


Yeah Laura is envious of their reach:


----------



## two sheds (Dec 7, 2021)

there goes BBC funding


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They’ll still vote for the cunt.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 7, 2021)

Ant and Dec tweet. A million views in just under an hour


----------



## 8ball (Dec 7, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Ant and Dec tweet. A million views in just under an hour



The number of vehicles they must be in at the same time as each other.  There’s your proof of “no God” right there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2021)

8ball said:


> They’ll still vote for the cunt.


If he's on the ballot.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 7, 2021)

I'd prefer it if he was on the gallows.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2021)

With the government's dissolution accelerating plans for the saiz have increased tempo. The pengo plant should soon be ready to receive its first consignment of former people altho one source with knowledge of the project conceded that the penguins' first meals might be a little rustic


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I'd prefer it if he was on the gallows.


I'd prefer he did something useful with his life like feeding a load of adelie penguins


----------



## elbows (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 7, 2021)

steveseagull said:


>





got the give it to the Ant and Dec ,who i'm not  normally a fan of


but they  have finally filmed something funnier than ant getting blinded on bikergrove


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> there goes BBC funding


I'm a celeb is ITV


----------



## two sheds (Dec 8, 2021)

shows how much I know  

there goes bbc funding anyway


----------



## Wilf (Dec 8, 2021)

Cerv said:


> speaking to a yuppie tory voting coke user today, he seems to be quite unconcerned as it's all just bullshit to generate some headlines that'll appeal to people like his parents & it's never going to actually affect him. not scared of losing his passport.


He's 100% correct, not one single person is going to get their passport suspended under this policy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, Christ, when Ant and Dec are having a pop..!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I concede I don't watch their output, so maybe this is far more on brand than I realise


Bloody hell, turns out maybe they do have a bit of form  



(I'm not saying they're particularly good or nuanced gags, but, y'know...)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 8, 2021)

I wonder who?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 8, 2021)

Sadly, I don't think this is going to get the cunt, though I wouldn't be surprised if he's forced into announcing he won't be PM beyond the next election (say, within the next 6 months).


----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2021)

Unfortunately this means austerity cunts in the wings.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 8, 2021)

Wilf said:


> going to get the cunt, though I wouldn't be surprised if he's forced into announcing he won't be PM beyond th



Losing Shropshire North next week might get him.


----------



## stdP (Dec 8, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Losing Shropshire North next week might get him.



Despite what the Graun and co might say, I think losing this seat is highly unlikely. I'm from round there - I hope I'll eat my words, but it's always been dyed in the wool blue. Paterson might have muddied the waters but he hasn't poisoned the well.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 8, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Losing Shropshire North next week might get him.


Don't see it myself, not while the polls are so good for them (I know they are about even with Labour, but that's astonishingly good given the month/18 months they've had).  It's not about right and wrong and avoiding lying to parliament is no longer sacrosanct), it's about winning.  I doubt that many of them are up to the psychological and political point where they trigger a period of internal party chaos.  The other thing is of course... kieth. They know Labour can't win.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 8, 2021)

Might add - and it's a statement of the obvious - that much of johnson's bumptious bouncey, 'gosh, let's biff brexit' glitter has worn off.  He looks tired, uncertain and aware that he can't necessarily blag everything.  But... Labour can't win.   You could just about see some kind of centre left project to be had, an unapologetic promotion of public services in particular.  But the failure of Corbyn(ism) stopped all that and the present leader is just shit.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 8, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Might add - and it's a statement of the obvious - that much of johnson's bumptious bouncey, 'gosh, let's biff brexit' glitter has worn off.  He looks tired, uncertain and aware that he can't necessarily blag everything.  But... Labour can't win.   You could just about see some kind of centre left project to be had, an unapologetic promotion of public services in particular.  But the failure of Corbyn(ism) stopped all that and the present leader is just shit.


This is true, but Johnson going doesn't mean there will be an election anyway, except within the Tory party.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2021)

Javid chickened out of doing the broadcast media rounds this morning, and they couldn't find another minister to replace him.



> Health secretary Sajid Javid has pulled out of interviews this morning following the emergence of leaked footage showing government aides joking about a festive gathering last year.
> 
> In footage obtained by ITV News and released on Tuesday evening, the Prime Minister’s then-press secretary Allegra Stratton and adviser Ed Oldfield, along with other aides, were filmed laughing about a “fictional” Downing Street party in December 2020.
> 
> Ms Stratton is seen answering questions at a mock press conference on December 22 about a party the previous Friday – the date of the alleged Covid rule-breaking gathering which is said to have been attended by dozens of colleagues while social mixing indoors was banned in London under Tier 3 restrictions.











						Coronavirus LIVE updates as reports suggest 'Plan B' measures to be brought
					

The latest breaking news, updates and case numbers for Greater Manchester, the UK and the rest of the world




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Larry for Prrrime Minister!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Javid chickened out of doing the broadcast media rounds this morning, and they couldn't find another minister to replace him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should have looked behind the sofa at number 10


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

i never watch PMQs but a bit tempted to have a look at the state of it today. unless he is suddenly unwell / lost at sea or something. 

Haven't been following too closely - has there been any info on how come this story about their xmas party took a year to be the news?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> i never watch PMQs but a bit tempted to have a look at the state of it today. unless he is suddenly unwell / lost at sea or something.
> 
> Haven't been following too closely - has there been any info on how come this story about their xmas party took a year to be the news?



I've not seen anything. But the fact there were 'dozens' of people there makes it very likely someone is going to break cover surely. I also note the timing of the dropping off this video, the night before PMQs. Boris' usual strategy for dealing with crises like these is to dodge the media but fortunately he can't weasel out of PMQs.

And given the Met provides security to No.10 and would have had quite a few officers on site, surely they're in the firing line too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


>




"The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which.”


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 8, 2021)

Less apologies , more gallows


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Less apologies , more gallows


FEWER 

But yeah, point taken and agreed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> i never watch PMQs but a bit tempted to have a look at the state of it today. unless he is suddenly unwell / lost at sea or something.
> 
> Haven't been following too closely - has there been any info on how come this story about their xmas party took a year to be the news?


I care more about that than the party. You only have to have the briefest glance at history to see who get to keep on troughin' even say, during war related rationing. Some of those 'a free press is democracy! truth to power!' shitheads were there and have said fuck all for months.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> I care more about that than the party. You only have to have the briefest glance at history to see who get to keep on troughin' even say, during war related rationing. Some of those 'a free press is democracy! truth to power!' shitheads were there and have said fuck all for months.


Not to mention the cops who admit people to downing street and appear to have been complicit in illegal activity rather than detecting and preventing crime


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


>



That's actually quite disturbing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> That's actually quite disturbing.


It's a costume some of David Cameron's paramours dressed up in at oxford


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Less apologies , more gallows


More pengo


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> More pengo


So much more pengo is needed.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Not to mention the cops who admit people to downing street and appear to have been complicit in illegal activity rather than detecting and preventing crime


True, but I guess Johnson is their boss, even if they do have powers of arrest over him. Any visitors can just say it's work related and there's no easy way of disproving it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2021)

Wilf said:


> The other thing is of course... kieth. They know Labour can't win.



If they think Labour can't win with Starmer in charge then they're more likely to boot him out surely. I don't think Johnson is particularly popular within the party tbh and he doesn't bother to pretend he gives a fuck about most of them in order to keep them on side. They'll put up with him anyway if they think they need him to keep power but if they don't then a lot of them will be more than happy to stick the knife in when it comes to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> True, but I guess Johnson is their boss, even if they do have powers of arrest over him. Any visitors can just say it's work related and there's no easy way of disproving it.


When they see the deliveries of food and wine and watch the drunken fumblings of the party-goers as they lurch to their cabs and official cars it doesn't look work-related and their silence seems complicity. And no cop swears an oath to Johnson or la Patel - they all swear an oath to the queen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> So much more pengo is needed.


There's interest being shown in Ireland and Italy in joining the pengo conglomerate


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Javid chickened out of doing the broadcast media rounds this morning, and they couldn't find another minister to replace him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can't say I blame him, the line he's asked to follow is that everything happened was within the rules/there was no party. Even Javid and his big, shiny head knew that he could no longer go with that pile of bollocks.

Anyway, Johnson is preparing to go and tell some whoppers about it to Parliament later.

And people should be fucking angry, how many of us did the right thing and didn't see their families last Christmas? Whilst these cunts where getting coked up and having a whale of a time


----------



## andysays (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> When they see the deliveries of food and wine and watch the drunken fumblings of the party-goers as they lurch to their cabs and official cars it doesn't look work-related...


Given what many of them seem to get up to in non-Xmas "work related" activity, I can understand it being difficult to distinguish this as significantly different, TBH


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

andysays said:


> Given what many of them seem to get up to in non-Xmas "work related" activity, I can understand it being difficult to distinguish this as significantly different, TBH


Good point well made


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Can't say I blame him, the line he's asked to follow is that everything happened was within the rules/there was no party. Even Javid and his big, shiny head knew that he could no longer go with that pile of bollocks.
> 
> Anyway, Johnson is preparing to go and tell some whoppers about it to Parliament later.
> 
> And people should be fucking angry, how many of us did the right thing and didn't see their families last Christmas? Whilst these cunts where getting coked up and having a whale of a time


I don't think the party is what gets people's backs up as much as the well-founded notion that everyone who lives or works in downing street is laughing at them. Not just at the party but throughout the pandemic. That the great sacrifices people have made aren't honoured or recognised but the butt of jokes.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

two sheds said:


> shows how much I know
> 
> there goes bbc funding anyway


Nadine Dorries has been appointed to do that, and she is onto it.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't think the party is what gets people's backs up as much as the well-founded notion that everyone who lives or works in downing street is laughing at them. Not just at the party but throughout the pandemic. That the great sacrifices people have made aren't honoured or recognised but the butt of jokes.


Indeed. There are many people who have had family die in Hospitals and they werent allowed to see them.


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

it does seem like people are really pissed off about this, the laughing more than the actual event. The 'worst rated' / least popular comment on the Dm story is one saying 'this is all very silly, I trust Boris because he delivered us Brexit.'
Johnson's best response would probably be to say it was junior staff, hard working blah blah, who had a knees up and he wanted to protect them & thats why he lied because he's just such a nice bloke etc.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Nadine Dorries has been appointed to do that, and she is onto it.


Like her C4 funding fuck up?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> it does seem like people are really pissed off about this, the laughing more than the actual event. The 'worst rated' / least popular comment on the Dm story is one saying 'this is all very silly, I trust Boris because he delivered us Brexit.'
> Johnson's best response would probably be to say it was junior staff, hard working blah blah, who had a knees up and he wanted to protect them & thats why he lied because he's just such a nice bloke etc.


Allegra Stratton not junior staff


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 8, 2021)

All a good distraction from the Grenfell cladding and the clusterfuck of con that is purchasing tests to travel


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> it does seem like people are really pissed off about this, the laughing more than the actual event. The 'worst rated' / least popular comment on the Dm story is one saying 'this is all very silly, I trust Boris because he delivered us Brexit.'
> Johnson's best response would probably be to say it was junior staff, hard working blah blah, who had a knees up and he wanted to protect them & thats why he lied because he's just such a nice bloke etc.



He'd never admit to lying. Admit it once and he'll never be believed on anything ever again.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

There will be further ructions when it is proven that Johnson WAS there. All the number 10 sheep bleating that he wasnt there. Johnson was the " secret Santa ", he arrived dressed up as him with the coke. They are all lying to protect him. How many times are the public going to believe those lying, lying, lying bastards? Time and again they are proven to have lied, and now they say Johnsons wasnt there and the public believes it again. Let them eat cake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> There will be further ructions when it is proven that Johnson WAS there. All the number 10 sheep bleating that he wasnt there. Johnson was the " secret Santa ", he arrived dressed up as him with the coke. They are all lying to protect him.


My sources tell me Johnson turned up as you say dressed as Santa but he had pre-loaded and was shitfaced within half an hour at which point he shed his Santa garb and revealed his birthday suit


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> All a good distraction from the Grenfell cladding and the clusterfuck of con that is purchasing tests to travel


I'm not sure grenfell cladding and travel tests are sufficiently significant political stories that the government would launch something like this as a distraction tbh


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Any reporters reading, Id say this years one will be at chequers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Any reporters reading, Id say this years one will be at chequers.


I've booked grytviken's fine pengo palace for next years


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure grenfell cladding and travel tests are sufficiently significant political stories that the government would launch something like this as a distraction tbh


I’m certain that in reality they haven’t got the ability to cover anything up intentionally.
Their biggest ability appears to be lining their mate’s pockets with lucrative contracts.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> My sources tell me Johnson turned up as you say dressed as Santa but he had pre-loaded and was shitfaced within half an hour at which point he shed his Santa garb and revealed his birthday suit


Brain bleach please!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 8, 2021)

A political activism award is due to Ant and Dec, who appear to be doing a much better job of holding the government's feet to the fire than the shower that make up the Westminster lobby.

And now it will rain dead cats.

I think 'cunts' is too soft a word for them.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

is there any talk that  johnson was there? he's in serious shit if it turns out he was. Like resigning type shit.

the complicity of all the fleet street hacks who were in  attendance appalling as well - they and their employers need to get roasted for that. Im assuming not the bbc, graun and ITV - as its them who've been running with the story?

eta - private eye are suggesting that the Suns muted coverage of this story is that they were having their very own rules busting bash on the very same night.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

Laura K suggesting there are mutterings - 



> Laura Kuenssberg(@bbclaurak)
> Senior Tory MP this morning - ‘Every lie just compounds the problem. But lying eventually catches people out. Another awful mess created out of Downing St. Question now in tea room is Boris reaching a tipping point - where he is becoming a liability and no longer an asset?’


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

The more that the number 10 sheep keep bleating that it isnt true that Johnson was there, the more you know that he was!!


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Is Goblin Gove behind the leak??


----------



## Raheem (Dec 8, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> is there any talk that  johnson was there? he's in serious shit if it turns out he was. Like resigning type shit.


He seems to have been in the building that evening, because there was a meeting for him to sign off on new Covid rules, which were announced the next day. I think there's a good chance he may have at least shown his face.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2021)

Oh that, it wasn't a party, it was just a straightforward, a straightforward shooting event.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh that, it wasn't a party, it was just a straightforward, a straightforward shooting event.



"I didn't know there was a party at no 10! I was ... I was .... I was at pizza express in working!"


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 8, 2021)

Is it too soon to start speculating about the resignation honours list? It’s going to be really interesting


----------



## Raheem (Dec 8, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Is it too soon to start speculating about the resignation honours list? It’s going to be really interesting


Female interns?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

hes about to start pmqs - 

Im guessing he will throw the staff under the bus, deny knowledge that he knew it was a party and thought it was a "a meeting/get together within the rules", employ some desperate "what-about-ery" aimed at Labour, wave his arms and babble cobblers in order to obscure the issue. 

Or maybe he will just talk about peppa pig instead.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> 'cunts' is too soft a word for them.


Yep. Cunts at least have warmth and depth, unlike Johnson and his minions.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Allegra is safe, Johnson has her down as his next mistress.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Female interns?


Allegra is safe, Johnson has her down as his next mistress.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Allegra is safe, Johnson has her down as his next mistress.


I can't believe how many women sleep with this revolting man. Where does he pick them up, Specsavers?


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I can't believe how many women sleep with this revolting man. Where does he pick them up, Specsavers?


Aye, true. Money and ego are the two big causes of suffering these days.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

pmqs - why is nobody asking weather the lying fuck was there or not?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

I want him to ask Boris who's 'assuring' him there was no party


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

Starmer is so boring, still it is yet another minor car crash for Johnson. 
Only Patel has managed a supportive nod, Sunak's sat right behind Johnson and is pretending he's busy reading something in his lap.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Starmer is so boring, still it is yet another minor car crash for Johnson.
> Only Patel has managed a supportive nod, Sunak's sat right behind Johnson and is pretending he's busy reading something in his lap.



He got off the hook there I think. Now we're talking about Christians.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 8, 2021)

PMQs isn't where this is likely to cause him problems is it. If it does cut through it's not because people have listened to Keir Starmer.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Sunak's sat right behind Johnson and is pretending he's busy reading something in his lap.


Hes running some of his other businesses.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

I actually miss Tony Blair at this point. He would have fucking destroyed him. Starmer missed an open goal.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Have they handed time sheets out yet in Parliament?


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 8, 2021)

How can anyone take Starmer seriously, let alone Johnson.


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

ha sunak just nodded at 'is this the man to lead these islands'


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Laura K suggesting there are mutterings -


what happened is she pissed she was not invited


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 8, 2021)

stdP said:


> Despite what the Graun and co might say, I think losing this seat is highly unlikely. I'm from round there - I hope I'll eat my words, but it's always been dyed in the wool blue. Paterson might have muddied the waters but he hasn't poisoned the well.



Liked for excellent use of mixed metaphor.


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2021)

No surprise that Blackford used more suitable rhetoric for the moment than Starmer managed.


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> PMQs isn't where this is likely to cause him problems is it. If it does cut through it's not because people have listened to Keir Starmer.


Of course, its just theatre, a shit punch and judy show, i get a tiny bit of pleasure from seeing his sweaty discomfort that's all. 
I think any real threat is internal, from his own pissed off MPs, cos people don't like it when they're made to lie / toe the line and then it all comes out or u turns, and that does keep happening.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I actually miss Tony Blair at this point. He would have fucking destroyed him. Starmer missed an open goal.


John Smith too. Rubbish piss weak politics but he'd have been a perfect foil to johnson's bluster.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Is it too soon to start speculating about the resignation honours list? It’s going to be really interesting


These will be known as the resignation dishonours


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I actually miss Tony Blair at this point. He would have fucking destroyed him. Starmer missed an open goal.


Tony Blair of course as corrupt as they come. All Johnson would have had to say were the two words 'lord levy'


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 8, 2021)

I’m amazed that Downing Street was probably wick with members of the police service and not a single one of those mighty fine officers of the law realised there may be a party in progress.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Starmer is a tory agent. Its a wonder Starmer wasnt at the tory works do.


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> Of course, its just theatre, a shit punch and judy show, i get a tiny bit of pleasure from seeing his sweaty discomfort that's all.
> I think any real threat is internal, from his own pissed off MPs, cos people don't like it when they're made to lie / toe the line and then it all comes out or u turns, and that does keep happening.


One of the interesting features of the early weeks and months of the pandemic was what it did to the shelf life of lies. We have a system that is well equipped to rely on bullshit, so long as the u-turns and revelations only emerge gradually. At the start of the pandemic the bullshit was found wanting within hours or days of leaving their mouthes, and that rather exposed the ugly reality. Having such a blatant and unsophisticated liar like Johnson in charge magnified the phenomenon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I actually miss Tony Blair at this point. He would have fucking destroyed him. Starmer missed an open goal.


Not to mention this from 2002 Andrew Rawnsley: The corruption of Tony Blair


----------



## Raheem (Dec 8, 2021)

Weird cryptic question about whether there was a party in number 10 on 13 November 2020.

Here's a photo taken on that day.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Weird cryptic question about whether there was a party in number 10 on 13 November 2020.
> 
> Here's a photo taken on that day.



I believe that party was actually in Johnson's own flat. Also worth noting that Stratton was hired on Carrie's orders and sacked on her orders, as was Cummings. Crazy shit.

edit: not sacked - 'moved' to Cop 26


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I believe that party was actually in Johnson's own flat. *Also worth noting that Stratton was hired on Carrie's orders and sacked on her orders, as was Cummings*. Crazy shit.
> 
> edit: not sacked - 'moved' to Cop 26


How the hell do you know that?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I believe that party was actually in Johnson's own flat.



That's at 11 Downing Street.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> How the hell do you know that?



They were close friends. Then fell out. Fairly well known I thought?


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> They were close friends. Then fell out. Fairly well known I thought?


The dull and simplistic media narrative about that which you are parroting is well known, yes, but is probably far from the whole story.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2021)

OK, Blackford claims there were three parties in Downing St., one at Johnson's flat at No, 11


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

elbows said:


> The dull and simplistic media narrative about that which you are parroting is well known, yes, but is probably far from the whole story.



Agreed. I'm sure there was more to it than that, but the fact remains she was very close to Carrie and the timing of their fallout and her 'move' from Press Secretary does seem quite.. odd.

She may have very good judgement if it's all true, getting rid of Cummings and Stratton.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

Yep blame the staff, deny deny deny, bluster through it, turn on the deflector and whataboutery shields on full strength, fire a couple of hapless civil servants and 'draw a line under the matter'. He's not known by some in the Tory Party as "the greased piglet" for nothing.

Keir Starmer is comically shit. His performance today made Jack Straw's notorious missed open goal against Michael Howard during the Derek Lewis scandal look magisterial, incisive & hard-hitting in comparison.

I mean we all knew that anyway, and unfortunately it's not funny as a Fascist Home Secretary is about to pass dictatorial powers on the cusp of a deadly new Covd variant wave and January restrictions returning. In this context the strategy of Being Tory With A Human Face and having the kind of argument with your deputy, more normally conducted in hissing tones between an unhappy married couple at breakfast in a run-down B&B, is fucking deranged.

Opposing a corrupt, venal and extreme right wing government with a clownshoes dick like Starmer is like facing the might of Real Madrid in their prime, with the back four of Cowdenbeath, and Frank Haffey (aged 83).


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> They were close friends. Then fell out. Fairly well known I thought?


Or you know you're letting Johnson off the hook again by blaming someone else. (It's interesting the number of things that are allegedly down to her...)


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I actually miss Tony Blair at this point. He would have fucking destroyed him. Starmer missed an open goal.



Which is why Blair became PM and Starmer won't


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Female interns?


this chat is a bit gross tbh. Johnson is a shagger and a cad, but that doesn't mean all the downing street interns & press secretaries are all gagging for it with him.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 8, 2021)

imagine having to socialise with that lot. Fuckibg gell


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

Douglas Ross flags Boris offside  

Unfortunately the decision will be overturned by political VAR (VAR Ref: The Hon. Godfrey Dumbelfuck QC, ex-Eton, Cambridge & a Tory Donor)


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2021)

The video assistant referee is the video that leaked yesterday


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Fedayn said:


>



I read that and thought 'Douglas Moray, I though the Scottish Tory leader was called....something else...'

Given his lack of name recognition (apart from 'dross'), he might want to rethink his twitter handle.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 233489


No more.

I expect blustercunt thinks that's it, now.


----------



## LDC (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm surprised at how angry and a bit upset I am by this party stuff tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm surprised at how angry and a bit upset I am by this party stuff tbh.


For me, it's actually seeing them laugh at us; I know they were...but seeing it.


----------



## LDC (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah, _the laughing_. At us. Reading accounts of people dying alone on the same day, or having months of isolation following the rules, or all those kind of things. That and then seeing that laugh and contempt.

Tearful resignation read out by Stratton outside her home just now.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Tearful resignation read out by Stratton outside her home just now.


Fictional resignation, presumably.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 8, 2021)

brogdale said:


> For me, it's actually seeing them laugh at us; I know they were...but seeing it.


For me it's that nothing will come out of it, except a tad more shit sticking to johnson. It's what it says about the times we live in: _A de facto breach of the law by the administration responsible for the Covid rules - check.  Evidence they are taking the piss and, literally, laughing at us - check_.  All that should have been enough to at least generate a major crisis, probably resignations, in the past.  It should also have seen the opposition way ahead in the polls. 

Admittedly, there's a sense this one is perhaps creating a link between people's dissatisfaction in their own lives and what is going on at the elite level, the sort of thing that's been missing for a long time.  It's the smaller human things that sometimes trip a government up.  Just doesn't feel like enough groundwork has been done by Labour for this to slot into a bigger jigsaw of focused resentment i.e. to become part of _something_.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Fictional resignation, presumably.


why would you presume this?


----------



## LDC (Dec 8, 2021)

Wilf said:


> For me it's that nothing will come out of it, except a tad more shit sticking to johnson. It's what it says about the times we live in: _A de facto breach of the law by the administration responsible for the Covid rules - check.  Evidence they are taking the piss and, literally, laughing at us - check_.  All that should have been enough to at least generate a major crisis, probably resignations, in the past.  It should also have seen the opposition way ahead in the polls.
> 
> Admittedly, there's a sense this one is perhaps creating a link between people's dissatisfaction in their own lives and what is going on at the elite level, the sort of thing that's been missing for a long time.  It's the smaller human things that sometimes trip a government up.  Just doesn't feel like enough groundwork has been done by Labour for this to slot into a bigger jigsaw of focused resentment i.e. to become part of _something_.



And the _loyal opposition _sitting opposite nodding and being politely angry. Fuck them too. Yeah, not much (if anything) will come of it.


----------



## LDC (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> why would you presume this?



It's a play on the_ fictional party _I assume rather than suggesting it's some false resignation.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 8, 2021)

No one cares about Stratton. Resignation is pointless. Not enough to put this issue to bed


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 8, 2021)

She'll be the only one to go.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

It's coming to something when wee Dougie Ross (Conservative) is offering more opposition to the government on twitter than, er, the actual opposition. And when that pudgy whiny pufferfish Blackford is made to look statesmanlike in comparison to the "Leader" of the Opposition.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

the polling numbers over this look quite bad tbh. there will definitely be more heads rolling (probably not Johnson this time though)


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

The silence from Johnson is deafening. He probably already has an advert out in the Telegraph for another Meuf.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> the polling numbers over this look quite bad tbh. there will definitely be more heads rolling (probably not Johnson this time though)



Ach, give them a couple of weeks...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Fictional resignation, presumably.



Nah, probably real, but she'll walk into another high paid job.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> It's coming to something when wee Dougie Ross (Conservative) is offering more opposition to the government on twitter than, er, the actual opposition. And when that pudgy whiny pufferfish Blackford is made to look statesmanlike in comparison to the "Leader" of the Opposition.



He's a fud.  "Sort of party" he called it, or something.  Sitting on the fence till he works out what's the best way to jump.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 8, 2021)

Like most sane people I rarely watch these sessions of PMQ's... but I can't help thinking about the personal story/angle Starmer brought up today. Has he been doing this of late or is it more  a once off thing?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I remember Corbyn getting mocked by both sides of the house for doing this same tactic..


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> He's a fud.  "Sort of party" he called it, or something.  Sitting on the fence till he works out what's the best way to jump.



Of course, and covering his bony little arse in Scotland for future electoral purposes. If he makes it that far.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Ach, give them a couple of weeks...


In a couple of weeks they'll be cancelling christmas with none of the goodwill the public gave them last year. I don't think the outlook will have improved for them any.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't shed any tears for Allegra Stratton (it's all about choices, as she insisted to that poor single mother in the infamous Newsnight interview) but her resignation just makes the government look more cowardly.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I don't shed any tears for Allegra Stratton (it's all about choices, as she insisted to that poor single mother in the infamous Newsnight interview) but her resignation just makes the government look more cowardly.


The tories constantly take advantage of peoples good nature.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 8, 2021)

No one in a position to take over  is going to pull the knife out until Boris becomes an irreparable, unsalvageable, laughing stock. By Tory standards, I feel there is still a way to go on that yet.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

Major led a government for four years after becoming a national laughing stock. The news cycle was slower and gentler in those days.

THis could turn very nasty. I'd put Johnson's chances of survival at no more than 50:50 currently. If this is still front page news at the end of the week or there are further dripdrips to come out in the MIrror or other sources I think he'll be done.


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Tearful resignation read out by Stratton outside her home just now.



My heart bleeds.

I'll tell you what, I'll save my tears instead for the people that died of covid, and their relatives and friends, on that same day she and her disgusting cohorts partied and laughed their way through the restrictions which they expected everyone else to abide by, and which most people did. Some in the most distressing ways imaginable.

As for Johnson's future as PM, who knows?  But the quicker he is out of office, the better. He's now far more than a sick, incompetent joke, an arrogant buffoon. He's become a national disgrace, a man not fit for office (never was) and the sooner he goes, the better. Fingers crossed for that.


----------



## Supine (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Allegra is safe, Johnson has her down as his next mistress.



That post didn’t age well


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Major led a government for four years after becoming a national laughing stock. The news cycle was slower and gentler in those days.
> 
> THis could turn very nasty. I'd put Johnson's chances of survival at no more than 50:50 currently. If this is still front page news at the end of the week or there are further dripdrips to come out in the MIrror or other sources I think he'll be done.



TBF Major just got a monstering from the press, it terms of actual competent government he was better than his predecessor or his successor (admittedly these are not high bars to get across and Major was not particularly competent himself).  They didn't even find out the one thing that might actually have sunk him until years afterwards.  

Johnson is much more incompetent than Major but a big chunk of the press are too personally compromised (possibly legally) to abandon him; I mean as was pointed out oft today there were probably lobby hacks at those parties, and there are lobby hacks employed by this government.  There might even be deeper relationships that we do not know about.  Like with all cons and con artists, once someone does something wrong or illegal the con artist has them by the balls.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She may have very good judgement if it's all true, getting rid of Cummings and Stratton.



I don’t think the jury is still out on the quality of her judgement given who she chose to marry.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I don't shed any tears for Allegra Stratton (it's all about choices, as she insisted to that poor single mother in the infamous Newsnight interview) but her resignation just makes the government look more cowardly.



Indeed.  It would be pretty fucked up if she's the only sacrifice and it stops there.  She also has an obligation to come out and tell the truth behind the video.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

So she's resigned in a hail of tears but still nobody, including her, out of the 40 people who allegedly attended has confirmed a party was held. If it was, presumably Boris is in some sort of contempt of the commons and should be punished? How are they keeping 40 people silent?


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Supine said:


> That post didn’t age well


😛. It was tongue in cheek. He has already placed an advert in the Telegraph for another Meuf.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> In a couple of weeks they'll be cancelling christmas with none of the goodwill the public gave them last year. I don't think the outlook will have improved for them any.



The timing of this couldn't be worse for Johnson, because he will have to announce further restrictions and he will need to demand that ordinary people comply with them. Even someone as basically thick and morally bankrupt as he is will have worked out that his moral authority for the task is shredded. 

This won't be problem of conscience for him - after all he's happily presided over 150,000 deaths and claimed it's 'world beating' - it'll be one of drained political authority. 

If, and it's a big if, the polls start to move against the Tories and stay that way I think this could be the beginning of the end for Johnson. He won't be toppled by Labour or public opinion but by his own party. The complete absence of support for him from his front bench or MP's in the HoC today is telling. At some point they will decide he needs to go, a new leader installed and then a snap election called to secure a further 5 years.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 8, 2021)

RainbowTown said:


> My heart bleeds.
> 
> I'll tell you what, I'll save my tears instead for the people that died of covid, and their relatives and friends, on that same day she and her disgusting cohorts partied and laughed their way through the restrictions which they expected everyone else to abide by, and which most people did. Some in the most distressing ways imaginable.


Yep; she chose to work for Johnson.
Zero sympathy and the tears were all about how she's wrecked her (& her family's) life.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The timing of this couldn't be worse for Johnson, because he will have to announce further restrictions and he will need to demand that ordinary people comply with them.


I suspect this isn't a coincidence, and the emergence of the details of this party and the accompanying videos etc now are down to more lockdown sceptic cadres within the Tory Party wanting to influence what measures are brought in to control Omicron - it'll be very difficult for the government to ban mixing at christmas now (and much less likely people would comply if they do), even if infection controls require it.


----------



## Supine (Dec 8, 2021)

Party? What party?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 8, 2021)

Boris presser at 6pm lads. 

If this is what takes him down, after *all of the other absolute fucking bullshit that has happened*, it just proves Britain's a fucking failed state and should be quietly broken down for scrap and the remainder sunk.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I suspect this isn't a coincidence, and the emergence of the details of this party and the accompanying videos etc now are down to more lockdown sceptic cadres within the Tory Party wanting to influence what measures are brought in to control Omicron - it'll be very difficult for the government to ban mixing at christmas now (and much less likely people would comply if they do), even if infection controls require it.



That is a big assumption without. uch in the way to back it up. A lot of questions still remain about what/how/why and when about that footage emerging


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 8, 2021)

Balbi said:


> Boris presser at 6pm lads.
> 
> If this is what takes him down, after *all of the other absolute fucking bullshit that has happened*, it just proves Britain's a fucking failed state and should be quietly broken down for scrap and the remainder sunk.



pretty sure it's not about that


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> That is a big assumption without. uch in the way to back it up.


that's why i said it's a suspicion.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2021)

#ToriesPartiedWhilePeopleDied is trending on twitter.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> So she's resigned in a hail of tears but still nobody, including her, out of the 40 people who allegedly attended has confirmed a party was held. If it was, presumably Boris is in some sort of contempt of the commons and should be punished? How are they keeping 40 people silent?


Mutually assured destruction.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> I suspect this isn't a coincidence, and the emergence of the details of this party and the accompanying videos etc now are down to more lockdown sceptic cadres within the Tory Party wanting to influence what measures are brought in to control Omicron - it'll be very difficult for the government to ban mixing at christmas now (and much less likely people would comply if they do), even if infection controls require it.



The leaking of the video has to be an internal hit job - to limit Johnson's authority on further lockdown measures - for sure. If that's true they've succeeded spectacularly.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> The silence from Johnson is deafening. He probably already has an advert out in the Telegraph for another Meuf.


In the "verlan" sense of "meuf"?


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

Absolute stinker of a non apology that was, classic of the genre.
‘I seemed to be laughing at you but that was never my intention’.
What was in the video then, her only appearing to be laughing and if she did laugh it was unintentionally by mistake? Fuck off. I hate those non apologies.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> In the "verlan" sense of "meuf"?


You have knowledge. 😁
Meuf is the equivalent of *saying 'woman'*, 'girl' or 'bird' in English and is often used to describe a woman who is sexually desirable.


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> In the "verlan" sense of "meuf"?


Presumably. Bit weird though.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 8, 2021)

I echo what others are saying about the Stratton statement. Just made me more angry. Tears for herself outside a swanky home that's never seen a food bank parcel. All a matter of 'choices' lol. Get fucked.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Presumably. Bit weird though.


_Meuf_, [_muf_] verlan for _femme_, translates to “chick.” If your friend is checking out a woman in a bar, you can ask him, “t’aimes bien cette meuf?” Meuf also works for “girlfriend.”


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s a sign of discontent in the ranks that someone has broken cover and publicised the Xmas parties, knowing it would damage Johnson. The knives are out…


The Tories who were sore at not getting an invite were probably the first to start throwing stones


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2021)

RainbowTown said:


>




Whamageddon.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 8, 2021)

This tweet is the only take I need on this story:


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> _Meuf_, [_muf_] verlan for _femme_, translates to “chick.” If your friend is checking out a woman in a bar, you can ask him, “t’aimes bien cette meuf?” Meuf also works for “girlfriend.”


Yes, I know. I just thought it was a bit strange to be throwing it into the conversation like that.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Yes, I know. I just thought it was a bit strange to be throwing it into the conversation like that.


Why?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

surely their must be photos and videos from the party?

be fun if a certain blonde cunt features in them.


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> surely their must be photos and videos from the party?
> 
> be fun if a certain blonde cunt features in them.



didn't the original version of the story have him giving a speech to the assembled staff?


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 8, 2021)

At this point we need a video of the whole Cabinet doing a pissed conga giving the camera the finger...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2021)

No sympathy for Stratton, she left a stable media career & joined a toxic government, wtf was she thinking?


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Why?


Using French slang/verlan randomly on an English language board in a thread that's nothing to do with France or French people? You're right, it's not weird _at all_.   Anyway, let's not derail things any further.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2021)

What has Stratton resigned _from_? I thought she never did the job she got as mouthpiece of the ringpiece


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Using French slang/verlan randomly on an English language board in a thread that's nothing to do with France or French people? You're right, it's not weird _at all_.   Anyway, let's not derail things any further.


Aah. I appologise, I do not ever want to upset anyone. I live in a french world. I watch french television all the time. I think in french an awful lot.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What has Stratton resigned _from_? I thought she never did the job she got as mouthpiece of the ringpiece



She was moved from No.10 to being the spokesperson for COP26 after a bit of an argument with one of Boris's wives. So I guess she's resigned from that. Although COP26 is over so I guess yeh, what has she resigned from.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

The Allegra Stratton sounds like some sort of once popular but rubbish car


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The Allegra Stratton sounds like some sort of once popular but rubbish car



she's no maestro, thats for sure


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

He’s going to shuffle out & announce new covid rules? It must feel pretty shit to be him right now.

On the plus side I really don’t think that this whole mess will change much in terms of peoples willingness to abide by whatever rules, they will or they won’t, it’s not like anything’s really changed since Barnard castle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

marty21 said:


> No sympathy for Stratton, she left a stable media career & joined a toxic government, wtf was she thinking?


£125,000 p.a.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The Allegra Stratton sounds like some sort of once popular but rubbish car



Or a struggling bistro from Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She was moved from No.10 to being the spokesperson for COP26 after a bit of an argument with one of Boris's wives. So I guess she's resigned from that. Although COP26 is over so I guess yeh, what has she resigned from.


also, she didn't seem to do much at COP26 anyway. try and find any media appearance or press briefing or whatever with her from then.
that vanishing act plus the position continuing this long after the job's obviously over does look a bit sus. like it was just a pay off.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

bimble said:


> He’s going to shuffle out & announce new covid rules? It must feel pretty shit to be him right now.


To be able to keep coming out and speaking, shows the hide on him. He literally doesn't give a fuck about anyone. Does he look nervy, like he didn't sleep last night? Does he fuck!


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Stratton was/is a Barista who also types.


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Stratton was/is a Barista who also types.


Serene, what are you blathering on about?


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Serene, what are you blathering on about?


You seem to be in a bad mood, Sue. What is the matter?


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> You seem to be in a bad mood, Sue. What is the matter?


Nope, not in a bad mood and it's not about me and my mood anyway. Just wondering why you're coming out with this complete nonsense.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> Nope, not in a bad mood and it's not about me and my mood anyway. Just wondering why you're coming out with this complete nonsense.


Which nonesense?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> Which nonesense?


Just the words


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

not sure "paying tribute to Allegra" is really capturing the mood


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2021)

Cerv said:


> also, she didn't seem to do much at COP26 anyway. try and find any media appearance or press briefing or whatever with her from then.
> that vanishing act plus the position continuing this long after the job's obviously over does look a bit sus. like it was just a pay off.



he's just credited her with coming up with the coal, trees, cars, something else agenda


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Just the words


what words? meuf?


----------



## LDC (Dec 8, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> not sure "paying tribute to Allegra" is really capturing the mood



Yeah, my jaw dropped when he came out with that. He's fucking clueless.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

He's paying more tribute to her  

'a great servant to the country'


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, my jaw dropped when he came out with that. He's fucking clueless.



Yup, but PJ and Duncan need to pick up on to make any impact


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

the scientists are just there to agree with him. I don't normally watch this shit but it's fucking embarrassing. Constant deferential references..._"As the Prime Minister said", 'following the Prime Minister's remarks earlier..."_

Lukashenko-style sycophants


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

I have a silly sense of humour, I never wish to upset anyone.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> the scientists are just there to agree with him. I don't normally watch this shit but it's fucking embarrassing. Constant deferential references..._"As the Prime Minister said", 'following the Prime Minister's remarks earlier..."_
> 
> Lukashenko-style sycophants



Whitty said regardless of other things, and I having only watched him this once, I got the impression he's presenting what he believes? Am I being hoodwnked because I haven't see previous fuckery?


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 8, 2021)

what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> I have a silly sense of humour, I never wish to upset anyone.


Why not?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> £125,000 p.a.


Surely there is more wedge available as a TV journalist?


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Why not?


I use Buddhism for peace and quiet. I am a firm believer in it, especially in todays world. I am not a person who can stand upsetting people. I just have a silly sense of humour and I have times where I cannot take things seriously. I appologise to Sue if I upset her, I didnt intend to and was surprised by her appearing to be.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 8, 2021)

Only for about 3.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> I use Buddhism for peace and quiet. I am a firm believer in it, especially in todays world. I am not a person who can stand upsetting people. I just have a silly sense of humour and I have times where I cannot take things seriously. I appologise to Sue if I upset her, I didnt intend to and was surprised by her appearing to be.


If you don't want to upset people don't say sexist things. It's quite easy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> £125,000 p.a.


for, what was it Johnson said ?, "cars, planes and automobiles" or somesuch - a greenwashingtastic bargain ...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 8, 2021)

marty21 said:


> No sympathy for Stratton, she left a stable media career & joined a toxic government, wtf was she thinking?


She’s married to the editor of the spectator and Sunak was best man at her wedding, she’s a fully paid up member of the nasty party. Don’t believe the tears for a second.


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)

weepiper said:


> If you don't want to upset people don't say sexist things. It's quite easy.


I am female. My humour at secretaries are tongue in cheek.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 8, 2021)

agricola said:


> she's no maestro, thats for sure



She's been cortina right fuck up.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> She was moved from No.10 to being the spokesperson for COP26 after a bit of an argument with one of Boris's wives.


according to this piece, she was moved on because she was terrible at the job she'd been employed to do, which seems like a more likely explanation than some fantasy cat-fight


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Surely there is more wedge available as a TV journalist?


£125k for doing very little seems to me as it no doubt seemed to her a cushy little number


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Serene said:


> I use Buddhism for peace and quiet. I am a firm believer in it, especially in todays world. I am not a person who can stand upsetting people. I just have a silly sense of humour and I have times where I cannot take things seriously. I appologise to Sue if I upset her, I didnt intend to and was surprised by her appearing to be.


That shows a good spirit


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> £125k for doing very little seems to me as it no doubt seemed to her a cushy little number


Fair point.


----------



## Supine (Dec 8, 2021)

not a trot said:


> She's been cortina right fuck up.



Who, Allegro?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> that's why i said it's a suspicion.


I was having the same thoughts - there are some proper ‘Great Barrington Declaration’ dicks in the parliamentary party that have no qualms about making trouble, many are the same Brexit loons that fucked things up for May.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 8, 2021)

* taps cigar * guess she didn't have allegra standon


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> according to this piece, she was moved on because she was terrible at the job she'd been employed to do, which seems like a more likely explanation than some fantasy cat-fight



That's not entirely the true story, but then that's from the paper she rose from. This is the only reference to Carrie in that article.



> They claimed Stratton was the personal choice of Boris Johnson, who overruled the wishes of other staff members, possibly because Stratton was at that point close to his then fiancee, now wife, Carrie Johnson.



Read between the lines there. Other news sources are more specific about what 'at that point was close' actually means.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Read between the lines there. Other news sources are more specific about what 'at that point was close' actually means.


For between lines do you mean between the sheets?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 8, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> £125k for doing very little seems to me as it no doubt seemed to her a cushy little number


Did she have some dirt on boris?


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> That's not entirely the true story,


how the fuck would you know.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 8, 2021)

Is there an actual video of this 'imaginary' party itself?, the only one I can find is Allegra and some twerps joking about a party in a manner that would convince most people that there had been a party. If this is all there is then I think  BoJo the Clown will just keep denying it until it gets forgotten. For a man who's supposed to have been a top lawyer, Starmer is fucking useless and won't make any capital out of it.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> how the fuck would you know.



Because I have the misfortune of working with people close to this. Anyway, just breaking, the Met officially won't investigate the party as it doesn't investigate 'retrospective' crimes. So, we're going to move into Minority Report territory now presumably. What crime isn't 'retrospective'?


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there an actual video of this 'imaginary' party itself?, the only one I can find is Allegra and some twerps joking about a party in a manner that would convince most people that there had been a party. If this is all there is then I think  BoJo the Clown will just keep denying it until it gets forgotten. For a man who's supposed to have been a top lawyer, Starmer is fucking useless and won't make any capital out of it.


There's bound to be phone photos/footage. Depends if someone releases them or not.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

can we assume that spectator editor Frazer nelson was at the party?


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there an actual video of this 'imaginary' party itself?


There's some theses on the imaginary party, if that helps?








						Theses on the Imaginary Party • Ill Will
					

Downloadable PDFs of articles and posters for printing and distributing in real life.




					illwill.com
				




This feels almost spookily appropriate, actually:
“The partisans of the Imaginary Party grow and develop in the most complete violation of all the existing rules, without ever having the feeling that they’re breaking them, since they act in _total contempt_ for them all."


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> according to this piece, she was moved on because she was terrible at the job she'd been employed to do, which seems like a more likely explanation than some fantasy cat-fight


After my first sets of thoughts had passed after seeing that video yesterday, I did start to wonder if it demonstrated quite well why she wasnt considered up to that job.


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there an actual video of this 'imaginary' party itself?, the only one I can find is Allegra and some twerps joking about a party in a manner that would convince most people that there had been a party. If this is all there is then I think  BoJo the Clown will just keep denying it until it gets forgotten. For a man who's supposed to have been a top lawyer, Starmer is fucking useless and won't make any capital out of it.


They already had to move on from the blanket denial stance to the 'we'll hold an inquiry' stance.

The media have a big thing about how if theres one thing the British public dont like its having blatant signs of double standards rubbed in their face, so the story isnt going to go away for a while, especially with new Covid restrictions in the news.

Also it feeds into the broader question of Johnsons credibility and his own party viewing him as a liability.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> What crime isn't 'retrospective'?


----------



## Petcha (Dec 8, 2021)

elbows said:


> After my first sets of thoughts had passed after seeing that video yesterday, I did start to wonder if it demonstrated quite well why she wasnt considered up to that job.



What's most concerning is how someone whose main qualification for the role was that she was besties with his wife was hired when there were clearly better candidates. Let's leave the debate about why she was fired to the side though. But they're not besties anymore. Which happened around the same time she was fired.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there an actual video of this 'imaginary' party itself?, the only one I can find is Allegra and some twerps joking about a party in a manner that would convince most people that there had been a party. If this is all there is then I think  BoJo the Clown will just keep denying it until it gets forgotten. For a man who's supposed to have been a top lawyer, Starmer is fucking useless and won't make any capital out of it.


There's a short clip of (I think but I can't really tell them apart) Raab talking to hooray types clustered together without masks. That was supposedly the party but no real proof of that I don't think.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there an actual video of this 'imaginary' party itself?, the only one I can find is Allegra and some twerps joking about a party in a manner that would convince most people that there had been a party. If this is all there is then I think  BoJo the Clown will just keep denying it until it gets forgotten. For a man who's supposed to have been a top lawyer, Starmer is fucking useless and won't make any capital out of it.


I don't think it can be forgotten since Allegra has resigned over it , if it hadn't happened, it wouldn't have been mentioned in the practice press conference and she wouldn't have had to fall on her sword to protect Boris.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Because I have the misfortune of working with people close to this


sure


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> not sure "paying tribute to Allegra" is really capturing the mood


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 8, 2021)

apparently emily maitlis has shared some US media source saying that blonde fuck was at the party - cant find anything when I googled. The quesion of weather he was there is the massive elephant in the room - interesting its not being talked about and that nobody asked him about it at PMQs - although i did hear someone shout "you were there!" when he started his bullshit in the commons.

eta - found it . Looks more like misleading headline writing then any direct inferance. Although maitliss might be sneakily implying it by tweeting this pick


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2021)

How come no one's talking about the Rees-Mog video which if anything is even more odious? The we're all socially distancing blah, blah.

Have I got my timings wrong and that's already been played out?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> How come no one's talking about the Rees-Mog video which if anything is even more odious? The we're all socially distancing blah, blah.
> 
> Have I got my timings wrong and that's already been played out?


do you know where that is? I think it's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> How come no one's talking about the Rees-Mog video which if anything is even more odious? The we're all socially distancing blah, blah.
> 
> Have I got my timings wrong and that's already been played out?


rees mogg being a cunt is kind of priced in, so it's gone already.


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> rees mogg being a cunt is kind of priced in, so it's gone already.



also there was the "media outlet" who put that video out


----------



## Supine (Dec 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> How come no one's talking about the Rees-Mog video which if anything is even more odious? The we're all socially distancing blah, blah.
> 
> Have I got my timings wrong and that's already been played out?



Because that was recorded this week not during a big lockdown. I think.


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> rees mogg being a cunt is kind of priced in, so it's gone already.



But I haven't heard any journos mentioning it. Just this one. No one raised it at the press conference today. One of your own MPs blah, blah.

Just seems odd but maybe I've missed it last week or whenever.

two sheds

I think I heard it on here maybe, yesterday but may have been posted a few days ago. Him going on about, we're all socially distanced, back to impirial, not metric. 2 inches, that's what the rule is isn't it. (load of wankers cackle)


----------



## xenon (Dec 8, 2021)

Supine said:


> Because that was recorded this week not during a big lockdown. I think.


Ah my bad. Think you're right. I thought it was from last Dec.


----------



## bimble (Dec 8, 2021)

this makes sense (thread), just as a suggested explanation for the words the pm keeps repeating (writer is a sort of expert on the legal side of the last 2 years of covid regulations)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2021)

From the replies 😂


----------



## Raheem (Dec 8, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> She’s married to the editor of the spectator and Sunak was best man at her wedding, she’s a fully paid up member of the nasty party. Don’t believe the tears for a second.


I can still believe having to resign would upset her.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> But I haven't heard any journos mentioning it. Just this one. No one raised it at the press conference today. One of your own MPs blah, blah.
> 
> Just seems odd but maybe I've missed it last week or whenever.
> 
> ...



Yeah, leftist media should have made more of that clip for sure.  Everyone knows he's a cunt anyway, but he should be made to answer for his sneering attitude.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 8, 2021)

CNN stating that Johnson was at the party that he didn’t know happened…

CNN has established that social gatherings were indeed held on the two days in question -- November 27 and December 18 -- and has confirmed a Daily Mirror report that Johnson himself gave an impromptu speech at the first one. Sources also confirmed reports that secret Santa gifts were exchanged on December 18.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## kenny g (Dec 8, 2021)

Her Mags is not best pleased


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2021)

hmm not a day after they come out saying they are cracking down on middle class drug user

Bojo  Johnson Christmas  parties where they all got on it

Met police " cannot investigate everything"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hmm not a day after they come out saying they are cracking down on middle class drug user
> 
> Bojo  Johnson Christmas  parties where they all got on it
> 
> Met police " cannot investigate everything"


Prepare to see Cressida Dick enter the house of lords


----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2021)

Can the police just issue a crime refrence number for each of the Christmas coke parties


i mean that what they do with every other crime they cannot be fucked to investigate


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 8, 2021)

I bet Johnson is desperately hoping the Queen karks it over the next few hours to take the heat off for 11 days.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2021)

think he is more preoccupied getting all thenose candy needed for combined staff do and Allgera living do thats happening at the number 10 flat on saturday night

imaging trying to get enough cocaine for a bunch of greedy thirsty tories..


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 8, 2021)

Allegra Stratton’s tears – oh dear, how sad, never mind - Anarchist Communist Group


----------



## two sheds (Dec 8, 2021)

Fine summary


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> View attachment 299878


Poor woman! It must have been such a disappointment to be a Labourite and give birth to four Tories. It kind of begs the question of what she saw in Stanley.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 8, 2021)

dp.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 8, 2021)

xenon said:


> How come no one's talking about the Rees-Mog video which if anything is even more odious? The we're all socially distancing blah, blah.
> 
> Have I got my timings wrong and that's already been played out?


----------



## Ming (Dec 8, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> A political activism award is due to Ant and Dec, who appear to be doing a much better job of holding the government's feet to the fire than the shower that make up the Westminster lobby.
> 
> And now it will rain dead cats.
> 
> I think 'cunts' is too soft a word for them.


I know. They’re not worthy of the word cunt. The only word low enough for them is…is….fitbin. They’re a bunch of fucking, cunting  FITBINS!!!!


----------



## killer b (Dec 8, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> View attachment 299878


This isn't a real quote

Edit: in fact it isn't only not real, but its ripped off from another fake quote attributed to Trump's mum. Second generation bullshit.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 8, 2021)

The Torygraph and the Sun have both gone for his throat on tomorrow's front pages. He seems to have outlived his usefulness.


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2021)

ETA: As mentioned above


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The Torygraph and the Sun have both gone for his throat on tomorrow's front pages. He seems to have outlived his usefulness.


By no means, let his final act be to sacrifice himself that some adelie penguins can sleep with full bellies


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2021)

hmm the mostly outcome of this is a trail against the westminister whisleblower due to national interest concerns

and tightier laws restricted the activity in future


saying hope the public get against Boris


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 8, 2021)

Pinched of FB.​(apologies for the poor copy and paste)
​*Attila the Stockbroker*​*7h*  · 

Allegra Stratton has been given the push.
That was quick.
(My first ever classical music joke)


----------



## Ming (Dec 8, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> She’s married to the editor of the spectator and Sunak was best man at her wedding, she’s a fully paid up member of the nasty party. Don’t believe the tears for a second.


They’re godparents to each other’s children. She’s as establishment Tory as you can get. Pure crocodile tears. The real Stratton was the one laughing about Christmas party restrictions.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 8, 2021)

Shaun Bailey is in the shit lol


----------



## Ming (Dec 8, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The Torygraph and the Sun have both gone for his throat on tomorrow's front pages. He seems to have outlived his usefulness.


What thing is going to replace him though? Hopefully Gove because he’ll sink the whole party hopefully. Pob isn’t a very impressive look for a PM.

ETA: With regards to the party and cocaine. I wonder who the dealer is because I’m pretty sure they’ll get premo unstepped on pharmacy grade bugle So it won’t be a street level dealer. That makes me wonder if the dealer has any dirty compromat on the connection. It also makes me wonder if the Met’s criminal intelligence units are aware of any of these shenanigans (which if they’re any good they will be). If so why aren‘t they acting (rhetorical question).


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 8, 2021)

Ming said:


> What thing is going to replace him though? Hopefully Gove because he’ll sink the whole party hopefully. Pob isn’t a very impressive look for a PM.



What's more, a possible second Tory marriage in office would be a truly terrible thing to behold.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> This isn't a real quote
> 
> Edit: in fact it isn't only not real, but its ripped off from another fake quote attributed to Trump's mum. Second generation bullshit.


Source please


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 8, 2021)

Just watched pmq's and Johnson saying he was sickened and furious at the Stratton clip.
Didn't he say he hadn't seen the clip when asked at the COVID briefing? I think it was in response to Pippa crear?


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Shaun Bailey is in the shit lol



Hypocritical twat that he is. 😡

This is the same Shaun Bailey who said in 2008 that accommodating Muslims and Hindus “robs Britain of its community” and risks turning the country into a “crime-riddled cesspool”

He's also said (more recently) that teenage mothers pushed people who “do the right thing” down the housing ladder

and blamed women - who he referred to as "girls" for the domestic abuse they suffer.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Source please


Just do an image search.


----------



## Sue (Dec 8, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Hypocritical twat that he is. 😡
> 
> This is the same Shaun Bailey who said in 2008 that accommodating Muslims and Hindus “robs Britain of its community” and risks turning the country into a “crime-riddled cesspool”
> 
> ...


And let's not forget:









						Tory London mayoral candidate: homeless can save for house deposit
					

Shaun Bailey’s claim that homeless people could afford £5,000 deposit on affordable homes prompts derision




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 8, 2021)

Sue said:


> And let's not forget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God, that too. That was awful.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 9, 2021)

very impressed by Johnson's apology for the video   :sickbag:


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 9, 2021)

steeplejack said:


>



I expect there are a lot of tory MPs  eyeing their majorities, and panicking.


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2021)

steeplejack said:


>



Wonder who it was who said that? 🍿


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 9, 2021)

dp


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 299867


It's that bad there's now an _international_ urea shortage.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2021)

They are all would be dictators. British flavour.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 9, 2021)

I wasn't sure where to post this but here it goes:
Covid took Bojo's manhood away (includes bonus farage and that american prick carlson)


----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2021)

Presumably the laughably shallow and childish remarks are typical of these ugly shysters?


----------



## Ming (Dec 9, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Presumably the laughably shallow and childish remarks are typical of these ugly shysters?


Their close protection personnel (if they have any morality, brains and conscience) must be quite conflicted. 'How do I protect a man who said' let the bodies pile high' in the middle of a once in a century endemic. An organization which fucked the whole economy (Brexit) so their hedge fund mates could make billions buying up distressed assets at firesale prices. And finally kill the NHS and the public sphere. 
I ponder when society really starts to crumble and money starts to lose its value how these cunts think they'll be able to maintain their personal safety. Because the ex SAS guy on the circuit insists on getting paid right.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 9, 2021)

Well one BBC journalist seems to be doing his job.


----------



## Ming (Dec 9, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just watched pmq's and Johnson saying he was sickened and furious at the Stratton clip.
> Didn't he say he hadn't seen the clip when asked at the COVID briefing? I think it was in response to Pippa crear?


He’s a psychopath and a liar (goes hand in hand really). She’s certainly dodgy too because she knew his record and married him anyway. We’re not talking about George Bailey here. This is one of the most disgusting cunts the world has ever seen. And he’s not even physically attractive. He’s a stumpy, podgy little dickhead with a weak mouth and shit hair.
ETA: Talking about his current wife. Not poor Pippa.


----------



## Ming (Dec 9, 2021)

What a great guy.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Source please


Just Google the text of the shit meme you posted like you should have done before posting it and all will be revealed


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 9, 2021)

steeplejack said:


>




I can't wait for the next Tory MP.  Said no-one.  It will be yet another insufferable twat, whoever it is.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

The police saying they won’t be investigating because there’s a lack of evidence is one of the most most ridiculous things I’ve ever heard. That’s not how stuff works is it. And they have the guest list don’t they.
Tbh I don’t very much care about the party but the police joining in the mad brazen lying is bad.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> The police saying they won’t be investigating because there’s a lack of evidence is one of the most most ridiculous things I’ve ever heard. That’s not how stuff works is it. And they have the guest list don’t they.
> Tbh I don’t very much care about the party but the police joining in the mad brazen lying is bad.


I thought their job was to investigate to find evidence?  And a party of 40 in a public building with cctv, building security access pass logs, catering staff, etc must surely have evidence to be found, if they wish to try 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I thought their job was to investigate to find evidence?  And a party of 40 in a public building with cctv, building security access pass logs, catering staff, etc must surely have evidence to be found, if they wish to try 🤷‍♂️


They were the bouncers weren’t they.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 9, 2021)

The Metropolitan Tory Police Service


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2021)

Police don't investigate government shock.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Police don't investigate government shock.


It’s the brazenness of it. At PMQs lunchtime yesterday Johnson said he was going to hand over evidence to the met so they had to rush to say they would not be investigating, to make sure there’d be no evidence . Idk maybe it’s naive but am surprised by the absolute in your faceness of the mets mad statement.
If that Twitter lawyer is right, then it’s because the consequences of investigating would potentially be pretty serious not just for those who attended but for those who lied to parliament about it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> It’s the brazenness of it. At PMQs lunchtime yesterday Johnson said he was going to hand over evidence to the met so they had to rush to say they would not be investigating, to make sure there’d be no evidence . Idk maybe it’s naive but am surprised by the absolute in your faceness of the mets mad statement.



Cresida knows where the bodies are buried, she's probably buried em.

Gongs in her retirement are due


----------



## teqniq (Dec 9, 2021)

The Met is bent as fuck. The rot starts at the top. The Daniel Morgan enquiry confirmed this. Dick, who oversaw the murder of Jean Charles DeMenezes is looking to her peerage and it would appear that epic piss-taking by the people in charge when they should have been leading by example is of little consequence.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

Thinking about it a bit more, it’s that they are willing to say such obviously mad lies (we aren’t investigating cos we don’t have evidence, despite there being a million cctv cameras plod on the door every night etc) and they know perfectly well that the public won’t believe a word of it because we are not quite that stupid but they don’t give a solitary shit, like they know people don’t trust them anyway so fuck it.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> It’s the brazenness of it. At PMQs lunchtime yesterday Johnson said he was going to hand over evidence to the met


...theyd only have shredded it








						Undercover policing inquiry: secretive Met unit shredded files
					

Watchdog says intelligence officers destroyed documents despite being told to keep them




					www.theguardian.com
				



not investigating is good time-saving on behalf of the Met.




__





						Three-quarters of police officers have seen evidence lost or destroyed – The Justice Gap
					






					www.thejusticegap.com


----------



## keybored (Dec 9, 2021)

How do they know there is no evidence in lieu of an investigation? I thought the whole point of an investigation is to find evidence.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2021)

keybored said:


> How do they know there is no evidence in lieu of an investigation? I thought the whole point of an investigation is to find evidence.


It's almost like they're bent.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Cresida knows where the bodies are buried, she's probably buried em.
> 
> Gongs in her retirement are due


Oh, I think her account for "services rendered" (or is that "useful idiocy"?) is going to be _pages _long. And she'll need to be somewhere she's got plenty to lose from, just in case her faith/loyalty starts to wobble.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> It's almost like they're bent.


Not to be pedantic but for me this isnt a case of being bent -  being bent would be to act corruptly
This is a case of police actually following orders - from above - for UK policing is political policing


----------



## existentialist (Dec 9, 2021)

keybored said:


> How do they know there is no evidence in lieu of an investigation? I thought the whole point of an investigation is to find evidence.


In the same way that they Just Know which people to stop and search, or shoot.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 9, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Well one BBC journalist seems to be doing his job.



My 5 year old grandson is better at denying his misdeeds than Boris that was pathetic even by his standards. If there hadn't been a party they could have just come out and said straightaway. "There wasn't a party, this was some stupid joke made at the press conference briefing that has gotten out of hand, here are the attendance logs for the day of the so called party" 
As it is every time one of the daft fuckers opens their mouth they dig the hole even deeper. "There was no party but if there was all the rules were followed" come on that's pathetic. 
I'm expecting any moment mobile phone footage of Boris hitting on some hapless female staffer.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2021)

Johnson better get mulder, scully, marple, magnum PI, starskey, hutch and holmes onto this investigation.it’s a puzzle that for sure


----------



## existentialist (Dec 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> My 5 year old grandson is better at denying his misdeeds than Boris that was pathetic even by his standards. If there hadn't been a party they could have just come out and said straightaway. "There wasn't a party, this was some stupid joke made at the press conference briefing that has gotten out of hand, here are the attendance logs for the day of the so called party"
> As it is every time one of the daft fuckers opens their mouth they dig the hole even deeper. "There was no party but if there was all the rules were followed" come on that's pathetic.
> I'm expecting any moment mobile phone footage of Boris hitting on some hapless female staffer.


My guess is that the Real Truth is even worse. There's probably been dozens of parties, and the one everyone's getting het up about probably wasn't the main/worst/most egregious example. He's probably _still_ sniggering at us for thinking we're onto something, when he knows that it's just a fractal dead cat. I hope I'm right.


----------



## Serene (Dec 9, 2021)

Appaently there was a massive party in my house last night while I was asleep and I had no idea.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> It’s the brazenness of it. At PMQs lunchtime yesterday Johnson said he was going to hand over evidence to the met so they had to rush to say they would not be investigating, to make sure there’d be no evidence . Idk maybe it’s naive but am surprised by the absolute in your faceness of the mets mad statement.
> If that Twitter lawyer is right, then it’s because the consequences of investigating would potentially be pretty serious not just for those who attended but for those who lied to parliament about it.


House of cards built on straw?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2021)

He doesn't really give a damn if the general public thinks he's a lying piece of shit. His conscience (if he has one) is untroubled. He is only unsettled by risks to himself, meaning the usual Tory tradition of regicide perpetrated by the parliamentary party. 

The rest of it? He thinks it is funny. Especially after a decent bottle or two and a few lines of chang.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2021)

The checks and balances are totally absent on this one. Politicians, civil servants, spads, police, security, journalists. They all come out of it looking bad and are colluding with each other.

And how the fuck has that Professor Yaffle cunt Rees-Mogg not been picked off yet?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 9, 2021)

i think Johnson is finished. In two months weve had moving the goalposts to defend mps on the take - followed by a damaging u turn, this was swiftly followed by the peppa pig debacle and now his blatant lying over lockdown Christmas parties. Its now just a matter when, not if. He's one more fuck up from being chucked out by his own mps - and those fuck ups are coming on a regular basis. Id be surprised if hes still there by Easter. Could be much sooner if evidence comes out that blows his Christmas party denials to pieces.
Of course his own party - and especially  those seeking to replace him - know all this too, so may choose to put him out his (and our) misery sooner rather than later. Who knows what incriminating photos Gove has on his phone?
There's also the possibility  most - or all - of the leadership contenders - were at various of these parties themselves - so we may even see a circular firing squad where they take each other out with pics, tweets and videos of Christmas shenanigans. At this rate they'll end up with putting Teressa May back in charge as she's the only one who never got invited.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> i think Johnson is finished. In two months weve had moving the goalposts to defend mps on the take - followed by a damaging u turn, this was swiftly followed by the peppa pig debacle and now his blatant lying over lockdown Christmas parties. Its now just a matter when, not if. He's one more fuck up from being chucked out by his own mps - and those fuck ups are coming on a regular basis. Id be surprised if hes still there by Easter. Could be much sooner if evidence comes out that blows his Christmas party denials to pieces.
> Of course his own party - and especially  those seeking to replace him - know all this too, so may choose to put him out his (and our) misery sooner rather than later. Who knows what incriminating photos Gove has on his phone?
> There's also the possibility  most - or all - of the leadership contenders - were at various of these parties themselves - so we may even see a circular firing squad where they take each other out with pics, tweets and videos of Christmas shenanigans. At this rate they'll end up with putting Teressa may back in charge as she's the only one who never got invited.


Ahh, lovely scenario. All I want for Christmas...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 9, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> And how the fuck has that Professor Yaffle cunt Rees-Mogg not been picked off yet?



Maybe he'll be the next PM.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> He doesn't really give a damn if the general public thinks he's a lying piece of shit. His conscience (if he has one) is untroubled. He is only unsettled by risks to himself, meaning the usual Tory tradition of regicide perpetrated by the parliamentary party.
> 
> The rest of it? He thinks it is funny. Especially after a decent bottle or two and a few lines of chang.


I disagree, my theory of Johnson is that his whole thing is a craven desire to be liked. He has no actual opinions or ideas only the desire to please the crowd, hence the clown act the two brexit articles all that.
 Nothing to do with conscience but when the people who read comments sections & his favourability ratings etc tell him that people in general are no longer entertained they are bored & they kind of hate you now, he will care about that imo.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I disagree, my theory of Johnson is that his whole thing is a craven desire to be liked. He has no actual opinions or ideas only the desire to please the crowd, hence the clown act the two brexit articles all that.
> Nothing to do with conscience but when the people who read comments sections for him and tell him his favourability rating etc tell him that people in general are no longer entertained they kind of hate you now, he will care about that imo.


Maybe you are right. There's a damaged child in there somewhere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Maybe you are right. There's a damaged child in there somewhere.


not to mention a long-lost t-shirt, some rancid meat, several dozen buttons and a couple of needles and a copy of 'victor' from 1970


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> not to mention a long-lost t-shirt, some rancid meat, several dozen buttons and a couple of needles and a copy of 'victor' from 1970


Hmm, might give the penguins indigestion...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Hmm, might give the penguins indigestion...


all impurities will be removed during the pengo process


----------



## andysays (Dec 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Not to be pedantic but for me this isnt a case of being bent -  being bent would be to act corruptly
> This is a case of police actually following orders - from above - for UK policing is political policing


Are you suggesting that someone in the Met has had an explicit order from someone in government not to investigate?

I suggest it's far more likely that those in charge at the Met know not to investigate such matters without being explicitly told.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 9, 2021)

The sack of shit and his almost equally repugnant wife have spawned again, there's some nice good news to bury the bad.  Congratulations and all that, Mr Prime Minister, now get back to the job in hand and fuck off so far you come all the way back round, so you can fuck off again*.

*Into the Pengo Mutilator 3000 (tm)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Not to be pedantic but for me this isnt a case of being bent -  being bent would be to act corruptly
> This is a case of police actually following orders - from above - for UK policing is political policing


i very much doubt that. this is good auld british corruption where a quid pro quo has ben proposed - no investigation into this for a sweet ascent to the lords for the abominable dick


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2021)

Can I be the first on here to congratulate the prime minister and his lovely wife on the birth of a healthy girl dead cat.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 9, 2021)

…where are we going to wet the baby’s head, lads?


----------



## A380 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 9, 2021)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> The sack of shit and his almost equally repugnant wife have spawned again, there's some nice good news to bury the bad.  Congratulations and all that, Mr Prime Minister, now get back to the job in hand and fuck off so far you come all the way back round, so you can fuck off again*.
> 
> *Into the Pengo Mutilator 3000 (tm)



Peppa Johnson?


----------



## A380 (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I disagree, my theory of Johnson is that his whole thing is a craven desire to be liked. He has no actual opinions or ideas only the desire to please the crowd, hence the clown act the two brexit articles all that.
> Nothing to do with conscience but when the people who read comments sections & his favourability ratings etc tell him that people in general are no longer entertained they are bored & they kind of hate you now, he will care about that imo.



See my theory about Johnson is based on Robert Heinlein’s multi universe fictions concept. That there are many universes created by intelligence and so what are fictional places in our world ( Oz, Wonderland etc are real elsewhere). In another universe a Sub Geoffrey Archer author wrote a book about hubris based on an incompetent amoral not very bright chancer with a burning desire to be PM who is destroyed by his own weaknesses and by fate. And we are living in that book.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 9, 2021)

The baby is handy timing isn't it? Paternity leave starts shortly


----------



## spitfire (Dec 9, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 299927



I did see a suggestion on Twitter that Dec 18th may be a fitting day to turn up for a party...

Both would be good. I can't go on the 24th though.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i very much doubt that. this is good auld british corruption where a quid pro quo has ben proposed - no investigation into this for a sweet ascent to the lords for the abominable dick


Given that there would have (at the very least) been police bodyguards at the party they would need to get AC12 in!


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2021)

Now been caught out lying to the flat inquiry thing


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> It's almost like they're bent.


The whole fucking performance of 'government', asking questions to which everyone knows the answers. The fucking absurdity of it and it's distance from everyday life and how people establish what went on in the real world.  Aside from the fact johnson knows chapter and verse about each one of the these parties, particularly which ministers/SPADS might have attended and now be vulnerable... it's the work of an afternoon to pull together a list of which events took place, who attended and whether masks were worn etc.  Oh, hang on... that's the very thing they don't want to establish.

Cunts.  Lying fucking cunts. How johnson can repeatedly say there was no party, knowing he will ultimately have to retreat to 'I was told' or 'it was a work gathering not a party'.  If you ever want an example of politicians being liars, this is it.  Lies as his first line of defence, lies as his natural way of speaking, a Dirty Fucking Liar.


----------



## hegley (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> I disagree, my theory of Johnson is that his whole thing is a craven desire to be liked. He has no actual opinions or ideas only the desire to please the crowd, hence the clown act the two brexit articles all that.
> Nothing to do with conscience but when the people who read comments sections & his favourability ratings etc tell him that people in general are no longer entertained they are bored & they kind of hate you now, he will care about that imo.


Can't see it myself. He doesn't appear to give a toss about his children, or any of his wives/mistresses; the clown act is because he's laughing at everyone - not because he cares what they think.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

hegley said:


> Can't see it myself. He doesn't appear to give a toss about his children, or any of his wives/mistresses; the clown act is because he's laughing at everyone - not because he cares what they think.


He probably can’t fool his wives & children but he got elected PM didn’t he, not because anyone thought he was clever or moral or whatever but because they thought he was cheery and a bit of a laugh.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 9, 2021)

tommers said:


> Now been caught out lying to the flat inquiry thing



8 fucking months, how much did that investigation cost?


----------



## Serene (Dec 9, 2021)

edit.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

just been reading the gruan story about  the downing street flat refurb, there's some very odd typos



the guy is called Brownlow. Is Brownload some scatological westminster village nickname for him d'y think?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> just been reading the gruan story about  the downing street flat refurb, there's some very odd typos
> 
> View attachment 299932
> 
> the guy is called Brownlow. Is Brownload some scatological westminster village nickname for him d'y think?


the story is credited to pa media and otherwise spells his name correctly


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2021)

I to would like to offer my sympathies towards Boris new child at this difficult time.

Eventually the kid will grow up and be free though


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> just been reading the gruan story about  the downing street flat refurb, there's some very odd typos
> 
> View attachment 299932
> 
> the guy is called Brownlow. Is Brownload some scatological westminster village nickname for him d'y think?


Or freeload?


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

Sue said:


> Or freeload?


doesn't quite work, he's the guy providing the funds isn't he?


----------



## Sue (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> doesn't quite work, he's the guy providing the funds isn't he?


Yeah. They see him as someone they freeload off/from. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Spandex (Dec 9, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I can't wait for the next Tory MP.  Said no-one.  It will be yet another insufferable twat, whoever it is.


Yeah, but at least the next Tory PM wouldn't be Johnson, with his showman's ability to promise a brighter future which had worked so well until now.

Obviously any replacement for him would still be a Tory, deserving of being taken to the woods and shot in the back of the head, but look at the contenders:

Sunak - if he became PM he'd soon be revealed as a useless lightweight financier dedicated to the markets, start banging on about deficits, bring back cuts and austerity and the red wall Tories, whose heads had been turned by Johnson's empty promises of increased spending, would disappear in droves.

Gove - everyone hates Gove. Voters look at his hateable goblinoid face and hate him. Tories look at his disloyalty and hate him. Even his wife hates him. Which is good, as if he wasn't so hated and somehow managed to get the PM job he'd probably be competently evil.

Hunt - has spent the last few years keeping well away from the Johnson omnishamles, sniping at it from the sidelines in an attempt to be a clean pair of hands when the time comes. He's worked hard at cultivating an image of not being a swivel eyed headbanger and, as such, I can't see the Tory membership going for him.

Truss - the membership dream of a second coming of Thatcher and will vote for the woman who promises this. But Truss is a fucking idiot and it'd be May all over again.

Javid - no-one would vote for this weird, cold alien. If the membership were crazy enough to go for him, which they wouldn't,  his reign as PM would be short enough for him to hopefully not do too much damage to the country.

Raab - he's a fucking idiot and everyone knows it. He's only Deputy PM at the moment to make Johnson look competent by comparison. No chance.

Patel - there's no way she'd get voted as PM. Too stupid, too hateable and everyone knows it.

Who does that leave? Some anonymous man in a suit like Dowden or Tugendhat that would make Starmer look good by comparison.

The current success of the Tory party is built in Johnson's image. If he's finally fucked it and the Tories drop him they'll be in a mess for years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Spandex said:


> Yeah, but at least the next Tory PM wouldn't be Johnson, with his showman's ability to promise a brighter future which had worked so well until now.


we would have a brighter future as soon as johnson departed


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Spandex said:


> Yeah, but at least the next Tory PM wouldn't be Johnson, with his showman's ability to promise a brighter future which had worked so well until now.
> 
> Obviously any replacement for him would still be a Tory, deserving of being taken to the woods and shot in the back of the head, but look at the contenders:
> 
> ...


theresa may appears in contrast with johnson quite the stateswoman


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 9, 2021)

Incoming scandal


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 9, 2021)

Coming thick and fast. Caught lying to a parliamentary investigation.

In theory I think this could lead to a lengthy ban from parliament and a recall petition from his constituency. I suspect the Tory party would rather have shot of him than have to go through all that again whilst him being PM.

This looks very serious to me but I also am aware he has the ability to slime out of most things

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 9, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Can I be the first on here to congratulate the prime minister and his lovely wife on the birth of a healthy girl dead cat.


Poor little girl, having that misogynist for a dad.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 9, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> This looks very serious to me but I also am aware he has the ability to slime out of most things



He's able to get out of things more because of who's prepared to let him get away with his wibbling evasion than any particular talent. It does seem as if the people who actually have the power to damage him - Tory MPs and the media primarily - are showing some signs they might not be prepared to keep going along with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Poor little girl, having that misogynist for a dad.


yeh but on the bright side as soon as he goes into the nairac apparatus in grytviken she won't have a racist, sexist and misogynist liar for a dad


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> CNN stating that Johnson was at the party that he didn’t know happened…
> 
> CNN has established that social gatherings were indeed held on the two days in question -- November 27 and December 18 -- and has confirmed a Daily Mirror report that Johnson himself gave an impromptu speech at the first one. Sources also confirmed reports that secret Santa gifts were exchanged on December 18.


I note that the November 27th party is on the list of ones that are going to be formally investigated:









						Christmas parties row: Three gatherings to be investigated by top civil servant
					

Labour says the PM must resign if he is found to have misled MPs about last year's gatherings.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> I am female. My humour at secretaries are tongue in cheek.


That doesn't make it any better. You can be female and still be sexist, it's not an automatic exemption.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Coming thick and fast. Caught lying to a parliamentary investigation.
> 
> In theory I think this could lead to a lengthy ban from parliament and a recall petition from his constituency. I suspect the Tory party would rather have shot of him than have to go through all that again whilst him being PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 9, 2021)

dont think the fine detail over what he said about the flat will be enough - bluff and waffle could be enough to muddy the waters in the public mind. As soon as the pics come out of him at the downing street christmas bash , sat in the "dentists chair" , with a SPAD on his lap and getting tequila poured down his throat -  he's toast.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## A380 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> dont think the fine detail over what he said about the flat will be enough - bluff and waffle could be enough to muddy the waters in the public mind. As soon as the pics come out of him at the downing street christmas bash , sat in the "dentists chair" , with a SPAD on his lap and getting tequila poured down his throat -  he's toast.


there was no spad on his lap. as reported earlier in the thread he arrived pre-loaded and dressed as santa and within half an hour, shitfaced, divested himself of his attire


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2021)

Boris is always in the lavvie at parties


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 9, 2021)

😄

But seriously, bet he was begging her to do star jumps and all sorts last week last week.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Boris is always in the lavvie at parties


yeh he was literally shitfaced


----------



## teqniq (Dec 9, 2021)

Not that he Met will take any notice or Johnson for that matter:









						Conservative Voters Say Met Police Should Investigate Downing Street Parties – Poll – Byline Times
					

A clear majority of voters surveyed also believe that Boris Johnson should resign as Prime Minister, an exclusive Omnisis poll indicates




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 9, 2021)

Uber Eats will be delivering a range of curries to No11


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Not that he Met will take any notice or Johnson for that matter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a deal has been done
to extricate johnson
it'll make you very sick
to see the ennobled cressida dick


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> a deal has been done
> to extricate johnson
> it'll make you very sick
> to see the ennobled cressida dick


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 9, 2021)

Serene said:


> Indeed. There are many people who have had family die in Hospitals and they werent allowed to see them.


Yes, it's appalling. And this is why it should be a resigning matter, _*if*_ they had any decency or sense of shame...


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Yes, it's appalling. And this is why it should be a resigning matter, _*if*_ they had any decency or sense of shame...


if they had any decency or sense of shame they wouldn't be tories


----------



## extra dry (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

The idea this Geidt feller - _or to give him his full title, Christopher Edward Wollaston MacKenzie Geidt, Baron Geidt, GCB, GCVO, OBE, QSO, PC, __FKC_ -  is going to come out and publicly say 'johnson lied to me' is at best... _optimistic_.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2021)

He’s just a spoilt arrogant man child. Fucking wanker


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

By the by, I was confidently asserting there wasn't a cat in hell's chance this would do for johnson.  I's still say he'll be PM for the foreseeable future, whatever that might be. At least 6 months?  What I would say though is he seems remarkably _friendless _at the moment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> By the by, I was confidently asserting there wasn't a cat in hell's chance this would do for johnson.  I's still say he'll be PM for the foreseeable future, whatever that might be. At least 6 months?  What I would say though is he seems remarkably _friendless _at the moment.


the foreseeable future only extends as far as monday morning atm


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> The idea this Geidt feller - _or to give him his full title, Christopher Edward Wollaston MacKenzie Geidt, Baron Geidt, GCB, GCVO, OBE, QSO, PC, __FKC_ -  is going to come out and publicly say 'johnson lied to me' is at best... _optimistic_.


it'll be something more like there was a degree of economy with the truth in the prime minister's statements


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the foreseeable future only extends as far as monday morning atm


In the long run, we are all Keynes.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> By the by, I was confidently asserting there wasn't a cat in hell's chance this would do for johnson.  I's still say he'll be PM for the foreseeable future, whatever that might be. At least 6 months?  What I would say though is he seems remarkably _friendless _at the moment.


I wouldnt bet anything at all that he will last 6 months.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

elbows said:


> I wouldnt bet anything at all that he will last 6 months.


i wouldn't bet he'd last six days


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i wouldn't bet he'd last six days


I suppose we have to factor in the fact he will take longer to spoil if kept in the fridge, and we know his preference for lurking in those.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> it'll be something more like there was a degree of economy with the truth in the prime minister's statements


Lies, inconsistencies, discrepancies, lack of congruity - perhaps, but keep brainstorming! How about disharmony? Good, but could we soften it a bit more, maybe stick with  the musical theme?  Yes, I've got it, _polyphony_!  Sounds a bit Greek, so the PM will love that!  Right, Lord Geidt, you've got to say there was merely _a moment of polyphonic authenticity._


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

elbows said:


> I suppose we have to factor in the fact he will take longer to spoil if kept in the fridge, and we know his preference for lurking in those.


that's how he'll be spirited out of the country, in a fridge


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Lies, inconsistencies, discrepancies, lack of congruity - perhaps, but keep brainstorming! How about disharmony? Good, but could we soften it a bit more, maybe stick with  the musical theme?  Yes, I've got it, _polyphony_!  Sounds a bit Greek, so the PM will love that!  Right, Lord Geidt, you've got to say there was merely _a moment of polyphonic authenticity._


geidt is pronounced git


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

elbows said:


> I wouldnt bet anything at all that he will last 6 months.


I dunno, it's an odd crisis really. They are ahead or just about level in the polls and the opposition don't exist.  We are not at the stage of rumours emerging from the 1922 Committee yet.  Equally, the PM has been behaving like this all his life and in some ways his ability to simply ignore procedure/honesty/decency has been his sociopathic strength. But then the brexit fair wind is long gone and the party stuff _might _be a way that the voters start to connect the surplus deaths to his leadership, though that hasn't quite coalesced yet.  Suppose I'm saying he's currently being buffeted by a moral/leadership/hypocrisy thing, which _might _do for him in itself.  It's not quite yet a political crisis, or even more so, a crisis that opens up a way out of neoliberalism.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2021)

Keynes tempered his vast catalogue of thought by adding the proviso of irrational animal instinct being able to trash any idea of logic in behaviour. I dread to think what animal instinct drives the decision making of our esteemed PM. Hopefully the penguins will be able to sort that particular problem out.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2021)

The twat


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> It's not quite yet a political crisis, or even more so, a crisis that opens up a way out of neoliberalism.



It's definitely not a crisis that's likely to lead to anything better at all is it. 

That said I'm still well up for seeing the cunt kicked out just for its own sake.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

You might wish for the more outrageous things he's been responsible for to be the things that holed him beneath the waterline, but it's the smaller relatable stuff that does for them - and there is a lot of smaller relatable stuff landing every other hour at the moment.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Keynes tempered his vast catalogue of thought by adding the proviso of irrational animal instinct being able to trash any idea of logic in behaviour. I dread to think what animal instinct drives the decision making of our esteemed PM. Hopefully the penguins will be able to sort that particular problem out.


He has the instincts of a sewer rat, trapped in the body of an unnatural liaison between a sloth and an albino walrus.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> You might wish for the more outrageous things he's been responsible for to be the things that holed him beneath the waterline, but it's the smaller relatable stuff that does for them - and there is a lot of smaller relatable stuff landing every other hour at the moment.


The 'character question' was always going to catch up with him at some point.  He's been thieving and lying for decades, but taking the piss is another matter entirely.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 9, 2021)

killer b said:


> You might wish for the more outrageous things he's been responsible for to be the things that holed him beneath the waterline, but it's the smaller relatable stuff that does for them - and there is a lot of smaller relatable stuff landing every other hour at the moment.



You'd think he'd have learned from the expenses stuff wouldn't you. It's one thing to let tens of thousands of people die but getting yourself associated with grand a roll wallpaper acquired through dubious means is something else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> He has the instincts of a sewer rat, trapped in the body of an unnatural liaison between a sloth and an albino walrus.


no, he's just a piece of despicable excrement


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

This piece making the point made on this thread, that things could move against him if they lose next week's by election:








						Key question on Tory MPs’ minds: is Boris Johnson still a winner?
					

Analysis: If No 10’s Christmas scandal helps lose byelection, party may finally turn on its leader




					www.theguardian.com
				




My only thought is that there would almost certainly been a large number of postal votes, most of which will have been already posted.  That in itself might hold the seat for them.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 9, 2021)

don't agree with the argument that Johnson getting the boot makes no difference  - sure we will still be saddled with some vile tory shit - but  it puts a limit on what they can get away with. Left in place - Johnsons will continue to do worse and worse things. See also - elections.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 9, 2021)

The PM has stretched the truth way past its elastic limit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 9, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> don't agree with the argument that Johnson getting the boot makes no difference  - sure we will still be saddled with some vile tory shit - but  it puts a limit on what they can get away with. Left in place - Johnsons will continue to do worse and worse things. See also - elections.



I suppose he is the "character" that Sir Keith isn't, and I'm sure that will appeal to some people.  A leader that's a bit more.. dull... might have less of a chance against Keith.


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> What I would say though is he seems remarkably _friendless _at the moment.


I'm sure some such esteemed acquaintances as Conrad Black or Darius Guppy will still have a nice word for him.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

Are any of the newspapers focussing on the MET's mad lie as the main story? shit journalism in this country.
nobody cares about who bought his wallpaper.


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> Are any of the newspapers focussing on the MET's mad lie as the main story?


That they don't investigate crimes retrospectively? Yes, that does provoke a few questions on their place in the space-time continuum.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> That they don't investigate crimes retrospectively? Yes, that does provoke a few questions on their place in the space-time continuum.


not that, that was Raab a few days ago. The MET police's statement yesterday, that they won't investigate any events in downing street because they have no access to any evidence.


----------



## oryx (Dec 9, 2021)

At the risk of stating the obvious, to say they have no evidence is a total cop-out (no pun intended).

Doesn't Downing Street have a police guard 24/7? How easy would it be to ask for statements of who they saw coming and going, and what else they saw?


----------



## Hollis (Dec 9, 2021)

*  chortle *


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2021)

oryx said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious, to say they have no evidence is a total cop-out (no pun intended).
> 
> Doesn't Downing Street have a police guard 24/7? How easy would it be to ask for statements of who they saw coming and going, and what else they saw?


exactly, why is this not the main story ffs, it is utterly absurd the MET statement. That being let slide i find actually scary, like failed state type situation.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2021)

> *Boris Johnson announced on Wednesday that an inquiry would be carried out by top civil servant Simon Case, after a video from last year emerged of government staff joking about a party that took place on 18 December - a day on which more than 400 Covid deaths were reported. *



*Cunts *


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2021)

Boris Johnson’s top communications adviser ‘was at party in No 10’, report says
					

Report comes as inquiry into Downing Street gatherings widened




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Dec 9, 2021)

Drug test the hair of all attendees


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2021)

Nicola Sturgeon calls Boris Johnson 'corrupt' and tells him to resign
					

She is the most high-profile politician to call for the PM to go.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 9, 2021)

bimble said:


> not that, that was Raab a few days ago. The MET police's statement yesterday, that they won't investigate any events in downing street because they have no access to any evidence.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (Dec 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Nicola Sturgeon calls Boris Johnson 'corrupt' and tells him to resign
> 
> 
> She is the most high-profile politician to call for the PM to go.
> ...


'I _almost_ feel a little bit of sympathy for Douglas Ross today' ooh, shade Nicola


----------



## not a trot (Dec 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Nicola Sturgeon calls Boris Johnson 'corrupt' and tells him to resign
> 
> 
> She is the most high-profile politician to call for the PM to go.
> ...


Nicola Sturgeon calls Boris a cunt, is the headline I want to see.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Allegra Stratton’s tears – oh dear, how sad, never mind - Anarchist Communist Group


Typical Allegra - always breaking down and disappointing families at Xmas. Oh wait, that’s Allegr*o…*


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Boris Johnson’s top communications adviser ‘was at party in No 10’, report says
> 
> 
> Report comes as inquiry into Downing Street gatherings widened
> ...



Thats the other thing about this which can enhance and prolong the damage, details of the people involved and the nature of the party can be used to create a steady drip, drip of revelations.

The BBC are covering it as their top story on the website at the moment.









						Boris Johnson's press chief Jack Doyle spoke at No 10 party last year
					

Jack Doyle gave a speech and handed out awards at the gathering on 18 December, it is understood.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

We can make up which categories of awards there may have been. Biggest pandemic lie of the week. Best lockdown delayer of the week. Superspreader of the week, etc.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

And this weeks award for the most popular human dish on the penguins menu goes to.....


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

And for the fourth week in a row the winner of the 'most covid secure member of the team' award cannot be here in person to collect their trophy.


----------



## xenon (Dec 9, 2021)

what sort of dismal grasping cunt on a salary like his c won’t by their own fucking decor.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 9, 2021)

xenon said:


> what sort of dismal grasping cunt on a salary like his c won’t by their own fucking decor.



The thing about wealth is its addictive. It's why the rich are always fucking people over to get more.

"I couldn't possibly live without my 4 bedrooms filled with Fabergé eggs and my daily dose of Harrods finest caviar"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Typical Allegra - always breaking down and disappointing families at Xmas. Oh wait, that’s Allegr*o…*


No, this is the vauxhall allegra stratton


----------



## MrSki (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## N_igma (Dec 9, 2021)

The lady’s not for turning down a good sesh


----------



## Supine (Dec 9, 2021)

Didn’t notice the party in my house guv


----------



## brogdale (Dec 9, 2021)

N_igma said:


> The lady’s not for turning down a good sesh
> 
> View attachment 300005


Life & soul of the paaaaaartee


----------



## A380 (Dec 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> That they don't investigate crimes retrospectively? Yes, that does provoke a few questions on their place in the space-time continuum.


West End Central Police Station earlier:


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

This has that geidt feller on the point of resigning along with Labour ahead in the by election.  




__





						Boris Johnson’s standards adviser Lord Geidt on brink of quitting over Downing Street flat
					





					www.msn.com
				



When you ethics adviser resigns because of you lying to him, having a report saying you've lied and then ignoring the report you should be at the point where the most tenacious barnacle gets prised off.  However a thing like johnson probably needs both bets to come in before he resigns, to spend more time with his families/dynasty/gene pool.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 9, 2021)

Really? He _expected _Johnson to tell him the truth? How fucking naive is that.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 9, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Drug test the hair of all attendees



Cocaine has to short a half life

why drug testing is crap really


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

Fucking hell though, imagine accepting a job as boris johnson's _ethics adviser_. It's like taking on the role of Peter Stringfellow's feminism mentor.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Really? He _expected _Johnson to tell him the truth? How fucking naive is that.


Johnson expected him to be a patsy.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

Fucking hell though, was the world of satire having a nap when they announced johnson was getting an ethics adviser!!!!  









						The Worst Jobs in History (TV Series 2004– ) - IMDb
					

The Worst Jobs in History: With Tony Robinson, Jonathan Foyle, Damian Brooke, Marc Meltonville. Tony Robinson visits various periods in history, literally getting involved in the worst jobs our ancestors had to endure.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Fucking hell though, was the world of satire having a nap when they announced johnson was getting an ethics adviser!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't he actually appoint his own ethics adviser?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Didn't he actually appoint his own ethics adviser?


Yes, though he took soundings before he appointed his _Useless Cunt Grandee_ and his _Fuck You, I'm In It for Myself Regulator_.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

The combined talents of Brass Eye, The Thick of It and The Office couldn't do justice to this.  We must have been hearing about the Ethics feller  for a while now but your brain just can't take on board any more absurdities.  Then suddenly, there it is in all its glory: _'Boris' had/had an ethics adviser_.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

He wasnt listening properly and so thought he was just appointing another thick advisor.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Perhaps one with some sort of digital online portfolio, e-thicks.

I'll get my coat. Oh, I must have left it at a party.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

What happens when you cease to be an ethics advisor, do they break your moral compass?


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> What happens when you cease to be an ethics advisor, do they break your moral compass?


Depends how you are doing in the north poles.

I looked into the e-thicks role, it involves checking the state of Dorries tweets.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> What happens when you cease to be an ethics advisor, do they break your moral compass?


Only if you had one in the first place AND if they recognise one when they see it. 
Fail on point 2.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

elbows said:


> Depends how you are doing in the north poles.
> 
> I looked into the e-thicks role, it involves checking the state of Dorries tweets.


I do hope Labour nominate Dominic Cummings for the New Year's Honours List.  Lady Barbara Castle and Lord Barnard Castle would be the ultimate Lords power couple.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I do hope Labour nominate Dominic Cummings for the New Year's Honours List.  Lady Barbara Castle and Lord Barnard Castle would be the ultimate Lords power couple.


She's been dead for nearly 20 years but I dont think that stopped her going for a drive to make sure.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 9, 2021)

elbows said:


> She's been dead for nearly 20 years but I dont think that stopped her going for a drive to make sure.


Yes, but she turns in her grave having been replaced as MP for Blackburn by Jack Straw, which makes her considerably more animate than Cummings.


----------



## Ming (Dec 10, 2021)

He doesn’t have a conscience. He’s a psychopath like most of his organization. And the sooner the non-psychopathic end of the spectrum start realising this the better off we’ll all be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2021)

I would like to fully endorse my support for Boris Johnson continuing as PM. The longer he is there the more damage he can do to the Conservatives. He should not be allowed to go quietly.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 10, 2021)

Erm.~

He's a selfish twat.
Who deludes people because he's found a weird way of flattering them into liking him.
He's a selfish unprincipled twat.
He's a selfish unprincipled thoughtless twat.
He likes being liked but he likes power more.
He's a selfish unprincipled thoughtless twat who's succeeded in being liked


xenon said:


> I would like to fully endorse my support for Boris Johnson continuing as p.m. The longer he is there the more damage he can do to the Conservatives. He should not be allowed to go quietly.


The longer he is there the more damage he does to the constitution and the whole country. 
That's not to say his Tory successor will be anything but worse.

Has the next Labour Prime Minister been born yet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 10, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Has the next Labour Prime Minister been born yet?



The stars are not yet aligned


----------



## Raheem (Dec 10, 2021)

Could be that the next Labour prime minister will die before they get in.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 10, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Could be that the next Labour prime minister will die before they get in.


Could be that the world is such a weird place that the next Labour Prime Minister... [complete the sentence any way you like, it won't be true.]


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 10, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Could be that the world is such a weird place that the next Labour Prime Minister... [complete the sentence any way you like, it won't be true.]



will be a Tory


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 10, 2021)

The next Labour Prime Minister will be the Prime Minister of England.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> what sort of dismal grasping cunt on a salary like his c won’t by their own fucking decor.


It was reported at the time of the wallpaper story that he was trying to tap up donors to pay for a nanny for his kid.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 10, 2021)

So he had a baby yesterday. Is there any word on who the mother is?


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Labour ahead in the by election.


Unfortunately not - its a poorly worded paragraph (perhaps on purpose) - Labour are 6 points ahead in a national poll, not in a constituency poll. They only bother doing constituency polls when it's a labour seat that they think the tories might win.


----------



## clicker (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> Unfortunately not - its a poorly worded paragraph (perhaps on purpose) - Labour are 6 points ahead in a national poll, not in a constituency poll. They only bother doing constituency polls when it's a labour seat that they think the tories might win.


lib dems most likely challengers apparently. possible they might win given the shit show of the last seven days.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> lib dems most likely challengers apparently.


this is what the lib dems would like you to think.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 10, 2021)

He is not a twat, a clown, a buffoon, an entertainer.
He is a Prince of Darkness.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 10, 2021)

philosophical said:


> He is not a twat, a clown, a buffoon, an entertainer.
> He is a Prince of Darkness.


And this is why no-one should be playing into the "Boris" bullshit.


----------



## Serene (Dec 10, 2021)

Whoever they replace Johnson with will turn out to be another Tory bastárd. I have heard one of the aliens from " V " is in the running.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Whoever they replace Johnson with will turn out to be another Tory bastárd. I have heard one of the aliens from " V " is in the running.


Would be less worse.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> this is what the lib dems would like you to think.




Im sure - kind of makes sense though. less of a journey for tories who want to tory but are sick of johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Whoever they replace Johnson with will turn out to be another Tory bastárd. I have heard one of the aliens from " V " is in the running.


the ghost of sir jimmy savile obe kcsg was offered the post of tory leader but turned it down on the grounds it would bring him into disrepute


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Whoever they replace Johnson with will turn out to be another Tory bastárd. I have heard one of the aliens from " V " is in the running.


Same alien. New mask


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> Unfortunately not - its a poorly worded paragraph (perhaps on purpose) - Labour are 6 points ahead in a national poll, not in a constituency poll. They only bother doing constituency polls when it's a labour seat that they think the tories might win.


By elections aside, the fact (if I've understood correctly) that Labour are 6 points ahead of the Tories in a national poll is of at least some significance and suggests that some of the shine is coming off the "Boris brand".


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> less of a journey for tories who want to tory but are sick of johnson.


That's what the lib dems want you and the voters of North Shropshire - where they were 7,000 votes behind the Labour candidate and 30,000 votes behind Paterson in 2019 - to think. Maybe it'll work, but it's a monumental sleight of hand.


----------



## Serene (Dec 10, 2021)

Maybe Maximilian Robespierre should run to replace the current tory bastard. It is difficult to infiltrate the tory party as they do with the labour party, because they only let in the priviledged eton people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Maybe Maximilian Robespierre should run to replace the current tory bastard.


he'd lose his head and it would end in tears


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2021)

Might as well disband the whole thing and return to feudalism. Would be the same outcome but much simpler.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 10, 2021)

Serene said:


> Whoever they replace Johnson with will turn out to be another Tory bastárd. I have heard one of the aliens from " V " is in the running.


Not this nice one then?







Although, to be fair, he did go on to bigger things...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2021)

Is Jeffrey Dahmer still alive?


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2021)

andysays said:


> By elections aside, the fact (if I've understood correctly) that Labour are 6 points ahead of the Tories in a national poll is of at least some significance and suggests that some of the shine is coming off the "Boris brand".



It does make me laugh when left wing analysis suggests labour behind = Keir’s fault and labour ahead = Johnson’s fault. Not a comment pointed at you


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is Jeffrey Dahmer still alive?


he's been dead for 27 years so fits the definition of a good tory


----------



## Spandex (Dec 10, 2021)

philosophical said:


> He is not a twat, a clown, a buffoon, an entertainer.
> He is a Prince of Darkness.


I think in many was Johnson _is_ an entertainer. A showman. His bumbling buffoon persona, his deliberately calculated unpreparedness in speeches, his way with words, saying what his audience wants to hear even if it contradicts what he told his last audience, his predictable unpredictability, _LOL Boris_ _hiding in a fridge_, has been a source of his popularity. Politics as entertainment with him as the frontman. It's that popularity that saw the Conservative Party make him leader; they certainly didn't _like_ him, but saw he could win the election and any fallout from Brexit (and Covid once that came along) could stick to him. 

And now he's served his purpose and the corruption that has accompanied his whole career has got out of hand and he's pissed off enough of his party and the act is getting old, so the Party has decided it's time to drop him. They've lifted the protective barrier that was thrown around him and the Tory press have started asking questions that could've been asked at any time about him. He's seemed like a teflon politician as scandal after scandal slips off him, but that wasn't to do with him. That was his supporters in press and party protecting him as long as he was useful. And now he's not looking so useful moves against him are rumbling and he can be kicked out to become the sad clown who is blamed for everything that ever went wrong.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Is Jeffrey Dahmer still alive?


I think he is a us citizen? Otherwise he'd be perfect for them!


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> It does make me laugh when left wing analysis suggests labour behind = Keir’s fault and labour ahead = Johnson’s fault. Not a comment pointed at you


I'm yet to be convinced that Starmer can take any credit for this apparent Labour lead, but you're welcome to try to persuade me otherwise.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> theresa may appears in contrast with johnson quite the stateswoman



I've clogged up pub toilets with better statesmen than Johnson.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 10, 2021)

Time for Labour to wheel out Blair again for a couple terms.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Callum91 said:


> Time for Labour to wheel out Blair again for a couple terms.


to show people how real corruption used to be done?


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> to show people how real corruption used to be done?


Lovely smile though


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Callum91 said:


> Lovely smile though


Oh, the shark, babe, has such teeth, dear
And it shows them pearly white


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2021)

shame corbyn isnt labour leader now - his dutiful, lowest claims on expenses, worthy persona would make an interesting contrast to the eton buffoon being eaten away  his own hubris, rank incompetence and decadence - plus some actual real alternative policies. 
I have no doubt Labour's lead is entirely about tory shit housery rather than any postive endorsement of starmers insipid bleating "the prime minister should say he's sorry"


----------



## teqniq (Dec 10, 2021)

Heh:


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2021)

Here's a good one, the chief walnut whip thinks johnson might not have been aware of the parties because 'it's a big building'.

'_I came down to breakfast and found all these cans in the front room. And some cunt had thrown up in the goldfish bowl!'_



> PM might not have known about No 10 parties because it's such a big building, claims chief whip​*Mark Spencer*, the government chief whip, like all whips in parliament, tends not to give media interviews. But this morning he was on BBC Radio Nottingham (he is MP for Sherwood), where he got the prime 8.10 slot.
> No member of the government has managed to emerge from a media grilling about the Downing Street Christmas party last year with any credit, but Spencer deployed some novel arguments that civil servants might describe as “brave”. Here are the main points.
> 
> *Spencer said Boris Johnson might not have known about parties in No 10 because it was such a large building. *When asked how Johnson could not have known what was happening, Spencer replied:
> ...











						UK politics: Starmer challenges Tory MPs to oust PM, saying he’s ‘not fit for office’ – as it happened
					

Keir Starmer asks Tory MPs if they’re happy to ‘have to defend indefensible for months’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Dec 10, 2021)

What kind of pale, limp excuse is that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

teqniq said:


> What kind of pale, limp excuse is that?


a shit one


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2021)

teqniq said:


> What kind of pale, limp excuse is that?


'_There were no parties... all guidelines were followed... so I was told... I was probably upstairs at the time... erm, Get Brexit Done... erm, erm, gosh.. can you come back Dominic?_'


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Dec 10, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Cocaine has to short a half life
> 
> why drug testing is crap really



It doesnt disappear in hair. Hair Drug Test | Hair Follicle Drug Test | Lextox


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2021)

What's the next excuse? '_Oh number 10 *Downing Street*! I thought you meant number 10 Acacia Gardens where they've not a party since VE Day_'


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> What's the next excuse? '_Oh number 10 *Downing Street*! I thought you meant number 10 Acacia Gardens where they've not a party since VE Day_'


the next excuse is that the prime minister has been misplaced and a cat ate his homework, which would have explained all of this to everyone's satisfaction


----------



## not a trot (Dec 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the next excuse is that the prime minister has been misplaced and a cat ate his homework, which would have explained all of this to everyone's satisfaction



Surprised they haven't yet claimed it was Larry the cats party.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2021)

Have we had that Johnson was out driving at the time to test his eyesight yet?


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2021)

How long before we find out he was there?


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2021)

magneze said:


> How long before we find out he was there?



He was at pizza express in woking


----------



## xenon (Dec 10, 2021)

Hundreds of offices. Bullshitting prick. It’s not Canary Wharf.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2021)

Cobra meeting called as No10 warns Covid hospitalisations and deaths may rise
					

Top Tory Michael Gove will chair a meeting of the Government's emergency Cobra committee with the devolved leaders amid fears over the Omicron variant




					www-mirror-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org
				




Will he bother this time?


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Cobra meeting called as No10 warns Covid hospitalisations and deaths may rise
> 
> 
> Top Tory Michael Gove will chair a meeting of the Government's emergency Cobra committee with the devolved leaders amid fears over the Omicron variant
> ...


Tell him it's a party.


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2021)

Johnson not hosting cobra? Lazy or because he can’t stand the other leaders?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> Johnson not hosting cobra? Lazy or because he can’t stand the other leaders?


yes


----------



## Serene (Dec 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> Johnson not hosting cobra? Lazy or because he can’t stand the other leaders?


Aye, BOTH 🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> '_There were no parties... all guidelines were followed... so I was told... I was probably upstairs at the time... erm, Get Brexit Done... erm, erm, gosh.. can you come back Dominic?_'



He doesn't actually live at No. 10.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> He doesn't actually live at No. 10.


this doesn't actually matter for the execution of a joke.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> this doesn't actually matter for the execution of a joke.


----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2021)

Not quitting for now.









						Downing Street flat: Standards adviser unhappy but not resigning at this stage, BBC told
					

Lord Geidt is facing calls to reopen an inquiry into how the prime minister paid for a flat revamp.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2021)

The Life and Times of an Ethics Adviser: 

'_Right Boris, I'm telling you, do one more unethical thing and I'm off... doh... right that's it, I nearly went then. So, just one more thing... gah... you're gonna get it Boris... fuck me, you've done it again... So, I really will be off this time...'_


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 10, 2021)

So.... guesses as to who leaked the video? Mine is on Lee Cain, he was head of Boriscomms until he was booted out at end of December. Would seemingly have the motivation and access to the tapes, no?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> So.... guesses as to who leaked the video? Mine is on Lee Cain, he was head of Boriscomms until he was booted out at end of December. Would seemingly have the motivation and access to the tapes, no?


sadly the list of people with means, motive and opportunity means it won't be as simple as miss scarlett in the billiards room with the lead piping


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly the list of people with means, motive and opportunity means it won't be as simple as miss scarlett in the billiards room with the lead piping



OK captain obvious. So it wasn't Cameron in the cellar with the pig-fucking who done it either, then?


----------



## Raheem (Dec 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> Hundreds of offices. Bullshitting prick. It’s not Canary Wharf.


More a sort of outpost of Canary Wharf.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> OK captain obvious. So it wasn't Cameron in the cellar with the pig-fucking who done it either, then?


what actually happened were that there were numerous leaks of the video made over a short period of time by people who heard that someone else was going to leak it and who tried to get in first. it has thus far proved impossible to determine who leaked first and a stewards' inquiry is being held


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 10, 2021)

More comical shitness from Labour:



A good part of the reason Johnson is seemingly immovable and untouchable  is just how bad the opposition are. This is Annalise Dodds ducking and weaving the question of where Johnson should resign, like she's facing a hostile over from Malcolm Marshall in 1984.

Why would anyone wanting a fundamental change in how things are done / run do anything more than lob a scornful laugh Labour's way? They're barely even worth that.


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 10, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> More comical shitness from Labour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Presumably there will have been some panicked email from starmer setting out the logic for whatever nonsense was going on in her head there.  To that point that she'd rather look a complete dick than score an open goal. Astonishing.  I can think of no down side at all with saying 'johnson is a proven liar, making a fool of the British people, yet again failing us over Covid, what should people who have lost relatives think about etc'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 10, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> More comical shitness from Labour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Christ


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 10, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> More comical shitness from Labour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only explanation for her being that shit is that Labour had their own parties last Christmas. Good thing is that they were so boring, no one has any recollection of them.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 10, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> The only explanation for her being that shit is that Labour had their own parties last Christmas. Good thing is that they were so boring, no one has any recollection of them.


And probably only three people turned up, leaving ample room for social distancing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> And probably only three people turned up, leaving ample room for social distancing.


yeh everyone else made sure they were nowhere near those three losers


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Presumably there will have been some panicked email from starmer setting out the logic for whatever nonsense was going on in her head there.  To that point that she'd rather look a complete dick than score an open goal. Astonishing.  I can think of no down side at all with saying 'johnson is a proven liar, making a fool of the British people, yet again failing us over Covid, what should people who have lost relatives think about etc'.



It would make you think that, despite protestations of being 'electable', that Starmer is really quite afraid of anything triggering a snap election.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> what actually happened were that there were numerous leaks of the video made over a short period of time by people who heard that someone else was going to leak it and who tried to get in first. it has thus far proved impossible to determine who leaked first and a stewards' inquiry is being held


Like vermin scuttling off a ship


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 300079


nice meme, boomer.


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 10, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> And probably only three people turned up, leaving ample room for social distancing.



Yup. Probably back to the excruciating days of Blair's largely alcohol-free no. 10 gatherings, where after some pious carols led by the PM & Cherie, everyone went home.


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2021)

splonkydoo said:


> So.... guesses as to who leaked the video? Mine is on Lee Cain, he was head of Boriscomms until he was booted out at end of December. Would seemingly have the motivation and access to the tapes, no?





Pickman's model said:


> sadly the list of people with means, motive and opportunity means it won't be as simple as miss scarlett in the billiards room with the lead piping


Cain though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

Sue said:


> Cain though.


cain was definitely able


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> nice meme, boomer.




Bit ageist there, baldy.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bit ageist there, baldy.


it's a state of mind, not an age


----------



## kabbes (Dec 10, 2021)

Labour are so shit that even leaving politics aside and concentrating on the role of managing capital, the thought of them actually running the country scares me. Whether it scares me more than the thought of this lot running the country is another matter.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2021)

philosophical said:


> He is not a twat, a clown, a buffoon, an entertainer.
> He is a Prince of Darkness.


Wrong. Not to be confused with the true Prince of darkness Prince of Darkness (Ozzy Osbourne album) - Wikipedia


----------



## clicker (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 10, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 300124



Is she rolling in her grave, or gurning in her urn?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2021)

clicker said:


> View attachment 300124


Not just thatch in there tho, someone puked in there too


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Not just thatch in there tho, someone puked in there too


On a tory's mantlepiece? That bodily fluid ain't vomit.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 10, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Here's a good one, the chief walnut whip thinks johnson might not have been aware of the parties because 'it's a big building'.
> 
> '_I came down to breakfast and found all these cans in the front room. And some cunt had thrown up in the goldfish bowl!'_
> 
> ...


They don't seem to realise that you can just google the floor plans, they're hardly top secret. It's a lot bigger than my house I grant you but it's hardly the O2 arena. If there was a party with 40 or 50 people in one room, anyone in the building would be able to hear something.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 10, 2021)

Cummings certainly knows what button to hit...


 "solely with his family"


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 10, 2021)

Cummings is clearly enjoying twisting the knife. Johnson must be shitting himself that pics are going to come out, hence his fudged non denials.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 10, 2021)

Looks like a lot of pricks are just going to do what they want now thanks to all the rule breaking at no 10 last year.  Any rules won't be taken seriously.  That's the impression I'm getting from social media comments.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 11, 2021)

"What's that, bruv? Yes, we're waiting too - but these things have to run their course before the inevitable, when it all comes on top and he's forced to resign - could take weeks..."

"Fuck that - I'm hungry"


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> is there any talk that  johnson was there? he's in serious shit if it turns out he was. Like resigning type shit.
> 
> the complicity of all the fleet street hacks who were in  attendance appalling as well - they and their employers need to get roasted for that. Im assuming not the bbc, graun and ITV - as its them who've been running with the story?
> 
> eta - private eye are suggesting that the Suns muted coverage of this story is that they were having their very own rules busting bash on the very same night.


It would be a resigning affair if Johnson had an ounce of humility, or if he had any respect for the office he holds, or if he had any decorum, or if he felt any sense of responsibility for events. But he has none of those things.

His life history to date has demonstrated him to be an unprincipled liar and a charlatan, a man with a monstrous ego and sense of entitlement. 

Why on earth would he feel obliged to resign when in the past he's shamelessly lied to bosses and wives? He seemingly considers everything a jolly jape and is totally, completely and utterly irresponsible in his personal and professional lives, leaving a trail of misdemeanours, lies, children, behind him.

Why would such a man see fit to resign? He does everything on his terms. The world revolves round him and he's surrounded by fawning women and enablers.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

blustercunt has divided his party to the point that the radicalised extremist faction headed by Baker are denouncing the opposition for voting with their own party's 'government'; happy days.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

Petcha said:


> I believe that party was actually in Johnson's own flat. Also worth noting that Stratton was hired on Carrie's orders and sacked on her orders, as was Cummings. Crazy shit.
> 
> edit: not sacked - 'moved' to Cop 26


I'm not surprised they decided to bin the idea of US presidential-style press conferences given Stratton's terrible performance in that clip.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 11, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It would be a resigning affair if Johnson had an ounce of humility, or if he had any respect for the office he holds, or if he had any decorum, or if he felt any sense of responsibility for events. But he has none of those things.
> 
> His life history to date has demonstrated him to be an unprincipled liar and a charlatan, a man with a monstrous ego and sense of entitlement.
> 
> ...



Hed be forced to resign. Hes been blustering about not knowing anything about it and saying how angry he was about the allegra stratton video. If/when it turns out he was actually there (or at another party)  the outrage would be  across the board and off the scale. His mps and ministers are sick of having to defend him (not a single minister has appeared for an interview since the stratton video) - hed be gone within hours of the photo/video hitting the internet. He's not head of state - his own party can sack him.  His cabinet can effectively boot him out without even bothering with the 1922 committee launching a vote of confidence. basically - weather he stays on is not his decision to make.


----------



## Serene (Dec 11, 2021)

Is Johnson going to be allowed a leaving party at number 10?


----------



## bimble (Dec 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Looks like a lot of pricks are just going to do what they want now thanks to all the rule breaking at no 10 last year.  Any rules won't be taken seriously.  That's the impression I'm getting from social media comments.


I don't think so. Those pricks on your social media would not have done whatever it is they're vowing not to do anyway, imo. i really don't think this latest revelation of how its one rule for us / they're a pack of contemptible liars will make any significant difference to 'compliance', that ship sailed with barnard castle. People just either do or don't choose to take precautions regardless of the government being revealed for the 783rd time to be a nest of evil clowns.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

Serene said:


> Is Johnson going to be allowed a leaving party at number 10?


If it's Up Helly Aa, yes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

A flaming IKEA wardrobe pushed out the first floor window would suffice


----------



## philosophical (Dec 11, 2021)

A better fantasy than winning the lottery is dreaming of a picture or video emerging of that cunt Johnson shit faced at one of those parties.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 11, 2021)

philosophical said:


> A better fantasy than winning the lottery is dreaming of a picture or video emerging of that cunt Johnson shit faced at one of those parties.


Much more likely to come true as well


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2021)

John Bercow being somewhat frank:


----------



## elbows (Dec 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> I don't think so. Those pricks on your social media would not have done whatever it is they're vowing not to do anyway, imo. i really don't think this latest revelation of how its one rule for us / they're a pack of contemptible liars will make any significant difference to 'compliance', that ship sailed with barnard castle. People just either do or don't choose to take precautions regardless of the government being revealed for the 783rd time to be a nest of evil clowns.



Yeah, the party shit and a few other factors mean we might expect some erosion of compliance, but I'm not sure the phenomenon will be huge compared to previous waves, especially if real world data shows bad shit happening on the pandemic front.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

philosophical said:


> A better fantasy than winning the lottery is dreaming of a picture or video emerging of that cunt Johnson shit faced at one of those parties.


Snorting a line of gak off Priti Patels tits


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Snorting a line of gak off Priti Patels tits


Pass the mind bleach


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 11, 2021)

He's hoping nothing gets leaked before next Thursday. After that he'll keep on evading any responsibility until the rats in his party turn on him


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 11, 2021)

Who could have ever seen this coming ?


Mr.Bishie said:


> Oh he's clever alright, his buffoonery is a front. He's a fucking dangerous cunt & make no mistake!


old 2016 post but proved right


----------



## tim (Dec 11, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Fucking hell though, imagine accepting a job as boris johnson's _ethics adviser_. It's like taking on the role of Peter Stringfellow's feminism mentor.



Assembling miniature plastic fighter planes would seem to be a natural progression from painting buses on wooden boxes, and one for which, given the fiddly complexity of the kits, one would imagine an expert feeling no shame if asked to mentor our Prime Minister.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 11, 2021)

everyone has had enough..not my PM - he is going to be gone by March 2022 - in my humble opinion


----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2021)

teqniq said:


> John Bercow being somewhat frank:



Why did John Major refuse to have a one on one meeting with the Chancellor of the Exchequer on Black Wednesday?


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 11, 2021)

extra dry said:


> everyone has had enough..not my PM - he is going to be gone by March 2022 - in my humble opinion



Off to to pengos with that lad in the video as well. He's had a long enough run of it, and they are getting hungry.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 11, 2021)

‘Matt lad, give that dealer one last ring’


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

marty21 said:


> No sympathy for Stratton, she left a stable media career & joined a toxic government, wtf was she thinking?


A stable media career that involved humiliating a single mother by misrepresenting her as unemployed when she was a working, a report by Allegra Stratton that the BBC subsequently formally apologised for.









						Newsnight clip featuring Allegra Stratton ‘humiliating’ woman on benefits resurfaces
					

A leaked video of Downing Street staff laughing and joking about an alleged party that the government hosted during last year’s Christmas lockdown has sparked uproar and reignited criticism of Allegra Stratton, the prime minister’s former press secretary.Stratton, who worked as Boris Johnson’s...




					www.indy100.com
				




She was apparently thinking, as she apparently was then, that there's us and them, the little people are worthy of contempt.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 11, 2021)

She clearly made the wrong "choices"


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2021)

She clearly is a waste of a skin


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> It's almost like they're bent.


 I'm shocked!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 11, 2021)

next pm all sorted


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> I disagree, my theory of Johnson is that his whole thing is a craven desire to be liked. He has no actual opinions or ideas only the desire to please the crowd, hence the clown act the two brexit articles all that.
> Nothing to do with conscience but when the people who read comments sections & his favourability ratings etc tell him that people in general are no longer entertained they are bored & they kind of hate you now, he will care about that imo.


I don't think he cares whether or not he's liked. I think he's contemptuous of other people, because he's such a narcissist. Yes, he seems to love an audience and adoration, likes to be centre of attention, likes to be liked, he acts the class joker, the bumbling clown, he likes to amuse and to entertain, but I suspect that's part of his power play - he can manipulate people, he can make them laugh - he's so arrogant and supremely confident that if he thinks people don't like him/his performance, then they're the ones who are in the wrong for failing to appreciate him and his marvellousness. 

Consider the letter from his school master:



A leopard doesn't change its spots.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

A380 said:


> See my theory about Johnson is based on Robert Heinlein’s multi universe fictions concept. That there are many universes created by intelligence and so what are fictional places in our world ( Oz, Wonderland etc are real elsewhere). In another universe a Sub Geoffrey Archer author wrote a book about hubris based on an incompetent amoral not very bright chancer with a burning desire to be PM who is destroyed by his own weaknesses and by fate. And we are living in that book.


I thought it was Hugh Everett who came up with the multiverse theory? 

This documentary by his son Mark Everett, lead singer E of Eels, was fascinating.









						BBC Four - Parallel Worlds, Parallel Lives
					

Rock singer Mark Everett learns about the quantum physicist father he never really knew.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> next pm all sorted



Larry is civil service, not a politician

I understand he holds Permanent Under Secretary of State grade

🐈


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Keynes tempered his vast catalogue of thought by adding the proviso of irrational animal instinct being able to trash any idea of logic in behaviour. I dread to think what animal instinct drives the decision making of our esteemed PM. Hopefully the penguins will be able to sort that particular problem out.





elbows said:


> View attachment 299955



What's with all the penguin/pengo stuff?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> What's with all the penguin/pengo stuff?


Might be easiest to put "Grytviken" into the forum search function, tbh.
It's basically the inpenguinisation plans of our very own cunt finder general.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

extra dry said:


> everyone has had enough..not my PM - he is going to be gone by March 2022 - in my humble opinion



Why March? And why have you posted a vid of some random idiot in a car talking shit?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Surprised they haven't yet claimed it was Larry the cats party.


Here's hoping nothing happens to Larry, given the need for a dead cat.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Snorting a line of gak off Priti Patels tits


Thanks for that.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

Cummings said this sort of thing was next:



...under a portrait of Fatch!

Sweet.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why March? And why have you posted a vid of some random idiot in a car talking shit?


He's not a random idiot, he's artist taxi driver aka chunky mark, renowned for his political rants in his taxi 









						Mark McGowan (performance artist) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

Was wondering what the Sundays were going to come up with.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> He's not a random idiot, he's artist taxi driver aka chunky mark, renowned for his political rants in his taxi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s still an idiot who can’t string a sentence together. He’s not someone for folk to get their opinions off.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s still an idiot who can’t string a sentence together. He’s not someone to for folk to get their opinions off


Siri, show me something incredibly ferrous


----------



## MrSki (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He’s still an idiot who can’t string a sentence together. He’s not someone to for folk to get their opinions off


He does an amusing summery of the papers every day. If he is not your cup of tea then fair enough but others enjoy it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Siri, show me something incredibly ferrous


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> He does an amusing summery of the papers every day


Though his autumnals can be a right downer 🥺


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

MrSki said:


> He does an amusing summery of the papers every day. If he is not your cup of tea then fair enough but others enjoy it.


It’s just like being in a work canteen when some idiot starts reading the paper out to you, with his own trite footnotes, when all you’re trying to do is read the papers yourself


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s just like being in a work canteen when some idiot starts reading the paper out to you, with his own trite footnotes, when all you’re trying to do is read the papers yourself


Theres an easy solution to that - bring in your own sandwiches and eat them on the shitter 👍


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Theres an easy solution to that - bring in your own sandwiches and eat them on the shitter 👍


Not that kind of canteen - we have to bring our own food. But I usually sit outside so I don’t have to listen to ignorant colleagues or the fucking radio blasting out of a big telly


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Theres an easy solution to that - bring in your own sandwiches and eat them on the shitter 👍



I used to work with someone who did that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I used to work with someone who did that.


Nietzschean hyper-efficiency


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

Sue said:


> Was wondering what the Sundays were going to come up with.


Mirror giving blustercunt a whole week to lie himself into a corner before springing the photo evidence; well played.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 11, 2021)

It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

Tory twitter machine has been closed down about 10 mins ago.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Mirror giving blustercunt a whole week to lie himself into a corner before springing the photo evidence; well played.
> 
> View attachment 300337



Only the cunts who were stupid enough to vote for him.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 11, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I used to work with someone who did that.


It was only just after email became a thing, but we got an email from the Managing Partner asking that staff refrain from taking the office copy of The Times to the shitter with them.

(The culprit was an elderly partner, who they wanted out)


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Mirror giving blustercunt a whole week to lie himself into a corner before springing the photo evidence; well played.
> 
> View attachment 300337


It's all in the timing.  (As I said before, there was bound to be phone photo/video evidence which you might've reckoned would give them pause for thought on the barefaced lying front...but nope, they are that _shit._)


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

a real meme-fest out there on twatter


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

Bit tricky that Raab's self-isolating; who's going to do the Sunday am media round to say it's all OK cuz it happened in the past?


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Bit tricky that Raab's self-isolating; who's going to do the Sunday am media round to say it's all OK cuz it happened in the past?


'Self isolating' eh?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 11, 2021)

brogdale said:


> a real meme-fest out there on twatter
> 
> View attachment 300339


shaming refugees?
have you no shame?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## steeplejack (Dec 11, 2021)

Blergh. Check out the cringing catchfart to Johnson's right. A toxic blend of adulation and sycophancy, like a super-sugared grey candyfloss  🤮


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm puzzled. What does that photo prove? Can someone explain how it shows something worse than a Zoom call with two other people present in the room? And the two other people are perhaps colleagues anyway (who should have been masked). The article says


> A source said many staff huddled by computers, conferring on questions and knocking back fizz, wine and beer from a local Tesco Metro.
> 
> In one office, the insider said, there were four teams, each made up of six people


so there were 24 people in one room somewhere else, of which Johnson may have been unaware and there is no photographic evidence so far. 

The photo is hardly the gotcha that's being claimed.

He's still a lying unprincipled twat though.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

With almost perfect comic timing....


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> I'm puzzled. What does that photo prove? Can someone explain how it shows something worse than a Zoom call with two other people present in the room? And the two other people are perhaps colleagues anyway (who should have been masked). The article says
> 
> so there were 24 people in one room somewhere else, of which Johnson may have been unaware and there is no photographic evidence so far.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the No.10 line so far..."it was a virtual quiz..."


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> I'm puzzled. What does that photo prove? Can someone explain how it shows something worse than a Zoom call with two other people present in the room? And the two other people are perhaps colleagues anyway (who should have been masked). The article says
> 
> so there were 24 people in one room somewhere else, of which Johnson may have been unaware and there is no photographic evidence so far.
> 
> ...


Obviously need to read the story (can't see it on their website) but not sure how much that really matters at the moment. The steady drip drip of shit is what's popcorn worthy right now.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 11, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> I'm puzzled. What does that photo prove? Can someone explain how it shows something worse than a Zoom call with two other people present in the room?


At the time, for three people to be in an office together without breaking the law, they would have had to have been *doing work* that couldn't be done from home. Social gatherings were expressly forbidden.


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 11, 2021)

Raheem said:


> At the time, for three people to be in an office together without breaking the law, they would have had to have been *doing work* that couldn't be done from home. Social gatherings were expressly forbidden.


The photo doesn't show what he's doing.

It's there to illustrate the narrative below. It's the narrative that's the killer, not the photo unless it can actually be tied to the narrative.

Story is here, btw.








						Boris Johnson pictured hosting Number 10 Xmas quiz ‘in breach of Covid laws’
					

Boris Johnson faces more questions over a Downing Street Christmas quiz he hosted while London was under strict Tier 2 "no mixing" restrictions - as staff knocked back Tesco booze




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




ETA: apologies for being pedantic.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

Raheem said:


> At the time, for three people to be in an office together without breaking the law, they would have had to have been *doing work* that couldn't be done from home. Social gatherings were expressly forbidden.


Yep; Official guidance also stated: “You must not have a work Christmas lunch or party, where that is a primarily social activity and is not otherwise permitted by the rules in your tier.”


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 11, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> He's not a random idiot, he's artist taxi driver aka chunky mark, renowned for his political rants in his taxi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Renowned?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> The photo doesn't show what he's doing.
> 
> It's there to illustrate the narrative below. It's the narrative that's the killer, not the photo unless it can actually be tied to the narrative.
> 
> ...


They've already shot themselves in the foot by saying it was a [virtual] quiz.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 11, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 300350
> 
> Blergh. Check out the cringing catchfart to Johnson's right. A toxic blend of adulation and sycophancy, like a super-sugared grey candyfloss  🤮



Why is the middle clock censored? London : ????? : Moscow


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2021)

Could be an interesting few days...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 11, 2021)

Liz aka Mrs T gearing up .


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 11, 2021)

Nice comment I saw just now:

And now for the quick-fire round.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 12, 2021)

Rumours of my death have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2021)

So the photo is of the PM joining a zoom call for 15 minutes to host a quiz. He's presumably joining from an office somewhere and is sitting with a couple of people he probably works with every day. I'm sure it can be shown to technically break various bits of guidance, but it's hardly a bombshell. Will most people consider a group of workmates completely out of order for doing a quiz in the evening at the end of the day? It's stretching the definition of a party a bit.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> So the photo is of the PM joining a zoom call for 15 minutes to host a quiz. He's presumably joining from an office somewhere and is sitting with a couple of people he probably works with every day. I'm sure it can be shown to technically break various bits of guidance, but it's hardly a bombshell. Will most people consider a group of workmates completely out of order for doing a quiz in the evening at the end of the day? It's stretching the definition of a party a bit.


The 'event', whatever you call it, breached Tier 2 rules. The fact that he wasn't physically present is irrelevant, he's the bloke responsible for Covid responses and their policing and he was facilitating a breach of the regulations.  The other teeny weeny issue is that he's responsible for the deaths of 10s of thousands of human beings, so fuck him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> The 'event', whatever you call it, breached Tier 2 rules. The fact that he wasn't physically present is irrelevant, he's the bloke responsible for Covid responses and their policing and he was facilitating a breach of the regulations.  The other teeny weeny issue is that he's responsible for the deaths of 10s of thousands of human beings, so fuck him.


Plus, I think there's more to come ( hoping).
They do like to drip the revelations out like they did with Mr Magoo.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Plus, I think there's more to come ( hoping).
> They do like to drip the revelations out like they did with Mr Magoo.


There's certainly going to be footage/stills of some of these 'gatherings'.


----------



## ash (Dec 12, 2021)

This could be interesting:


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> There's certainly going to be footage/stills of some of these 'gatherings'.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> He does an amusing summery of the papers every day. If he is not your cup of tea then fair enough but others enjoy it.


Some people get the idea, the concept. Others however don't, and just vent, which is fine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Some people get the idea, the concept. Others however don't, and just vent, which is fine.


Because he doesn’t say anything interesting or nuanced or informative. There is no reason to watch any of his vids cos you know what he’ll say. Why spend time listening to people say stuff that everyone else thinks already? 
He’s just part of an echo chamber


----------



## MrSki (Dec 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Because he doesn’t say anything interesting or nuanced or informative. There is no reason to watch any of his vids cos you know what he’ll say. Why spend time listening to people say stuff that everyone else thinks already?
> He’s just part of an echo chamber


He does an odd paper review. How would you know what he is going to say unless you have already read all the papers? 
I understand you are not a fan but seem unable to understand that others are.
Would you feel differently if you learned he sits down to have a piss?


----------



## MrSki (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2021)

bluescreen said:


> Nice comment I saw just now:
> 
> And now for the quick-fire round.


As if Johnson has ever fired anyone quickly!


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 12, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> As if Johnson has ever fired anyone quickly!


I think it's more a question of him being fired.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 12, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Why is the middle clock censored? London : ????? : Moscow


The two non censored clocks are showing different minutes so don't appear to reflect differing time zones...could be something to do with nuke subs??


----------



## 2hats (Dec 12, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Why is the middle clock censored? London : ????? : Moscow


It isn't. There is someone('s head) in front of it that the source/distributor doesn't want to identify.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 12, 2021)

2hats said:


> It isn't. There is someone('s head) in front of it that the source/distributor doesn't want to identify.



Rishi based on the low height


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2021)

ash said:


> This could be interesting:



Yep I’m curious what happens with this, more than with Johnson. That letter is going to piss the police right off, or at least their lawyers. Tell us exactly why you are refusing to investigate basically, in detail.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)

Bale picks up on a small detail hidden away in the Mirror copy and, as we've discussed elsewhere, the revelations of their 'black  humour' in our darkest hours is what eats away at me.

Rayner's _scum _doesn't come close...


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Liz aka Mrs T gearing up .



Stalking horse. She won't get near it.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> So the photo is of the PM joining a zoom call for 15 minutes to host a quiz. He's presumably joining from an office somewhere and is sitting with a couple of people he probably works with every day. I'm sure it can be shown to technically break various bits of guidance, but it's hardly a bombshell. Will most people consider a group of workmates completely out of order for doing a quiz in the evening at the end of the day? It's stretching the definition of a party a bit.


He has been forced backwards, step by tiny step on this party business. The mistake he has made has been to deny everything on the basis of the evidence produced at that moment, and that evidence has been a continual stream of steadily more specific and incriminating events. Now, something which directly ties him, albeit slightly tenuously, to the party he first insisted hadn't happened, and then insisted he knew nothing about, has appeared. And, no doubt, he'll take another tiny step backwards. Until the next revelation, which will presumably be him snorting coke from Gove's armpit, or similar.

On its own, it's not very much. Cumulatively, unless you have eyes that swivel enough to squint past it all, it's not a good look, and sooner or later, even the most credulous voter is going to have to admit that they've been made fools of.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

It is amazing that anyone thinks this liar is not lying


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Stalking horse. She won't get near it.


Why not? She’s the most popular minister they have and idiocy is no bar to high office, might be a useful idiot for them to install for a while. She is our foreign secretary ffs, mad as that is, so why not .


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2021)

Has The Good Law Project or whatever they're called actually sued anyone yet, let alone successfully?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> Why not? She’s the most popular minister they have and idiocy is no bar to high office, might be a useful idiot for them to install for a while.


Yeh we've seen how well that worked with piggy cameron and may.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Has The Good Law Project or whatever they're called actually sued anyone yet, let alone successfully?


Yes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Yes


Happen to know where I can have a look? (Not Twitter, I don't go in there)


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

I assume that they also use the cases to get information released that the government don't want released.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Stalking horse. She won't get near it.


I think you're right in this case, but that was exactly what was said about (and intended for) Thatcher


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Happen to know where I can have a look? (Not Twitter, I don't go in there)







__





						Homepage - Good Law Project
					






					goodlawproject.org


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

News Archive - Good Law Project
					






					goodlawproject.org
				




One of the links there is to cases won in 2021


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> I think you're right in this case, but that was exactly what was said about (and intended for) Thatcher


Has any stalking horse candidate won the Tory leadership since Thatcher?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Cummings said this sort of thing was next:
> 
> View attachment 300333
> 
> ...


I like Hugh Grant's take on this:


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Has The Good Law Project or whatever they're called actually sued anyone yet, let alone successfully?


You seem a bit down on the GLP?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Has The Good Law Project or whatever they're called actually sued anyone yet, let alone successfully?


While there haven't been many conclusive Big Wins, they have successfully forced the Government to back down on several issues, and - crucially - to produce evidence, eg., of WhatsApp conversations that demonstrate the lies they have told about procurement of PPE.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> I think you're right in this case, but that was exactly what was said about (and intended for) Thatcher


Thatcher wasn't a complete airhead, though, evil as she might have been.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> He has been forced backwards, step by tiny step on this party business. The mistake he has made has been to deny everything on the basis of the evidence produced at that moment, and that evidence has been a continual stream of steadily more specific and incriminating events. Now, something which directly ties him, albeit slightly tenuously, to the party he first insisted hadn't happened, and then insisted he knew nothing about, has appeared. And, no doubt, he'll take another tiny step backwards. Until the next revelation, which will presumably be him snorting coke from Gove's armpit, or similar.
> 
> On its own, it's not very much. Cumulatively, unless you have eyes that swivel enough to squint past it all, it's not a good look, and sooner or later, even the most credulous voter is going to have to admit that they've been made fools of.


If there was a party where a load of people from different departments gathered in a room with drinks and music and whatever, that's one thing. If a load of people, working together in person daily, sat in their offices doing a zoom quiz, at the end of a work day, with some Christmas decorations and drinks at their side, then that's something different, and it seems hard to get outraged about. For people who like BJ it won't be seen as a big deal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If there was a party where a load of people from different departments gathered in a room with drinks and music and whatever, that's one thing. If a load of people, working together in person daily, sat in their offices doing a zoom quiz, at the end of a work day, with some Christmas decorations and drinks at their side, then that's something different, and it seems hard to get outraged about. For people who like BJ it won't be seen as a big deal.


I'm sure Boris Johnson is glad to have you in his corner


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If there was a party where a load of people from different departments gathered in a room with drinks and music and whatever, that's one thing. If a load of people, working together in person daily, sat in their offices doing a zoom quiz, at the end of a work day, with some Christmas decorations and drinks at their side, then that's something different, and it seems hard to get outraged about. For people who like BJ it won't be seen as a big deal.


It's quite possible, though, that for the millions of people who had to do without their Christmas fun, the idea that the very politicians who mandated against that fun were carrying on "having fun" regardless, is quite offensive.


----------



## xenon (Dec 12, 2021)

This isn't all that explosive is it. A picture of Johnson on zoom.

We want CCTV footage of a drunk PM reeling around the room, lights, music, terrible dancing, plates,glasses everywhere, snogging up against the filing cabinets, someone slumped on the photocopier trying to rack up lines, heated argument in the corridorr etc.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Thatcher wasn't a complete airhead, though, evil as she might have been.


Thatcher was a driven ideologue, who knew what her goals were and how to achieve them. 
This shower will jump on any passing bus that provides fleeting prominence and gets them in front of a camera.
Sadly they never fall under one whilst doing so.


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2021)

Only 39% of conservative voters apparently feel that, if there were parties at Downing Street, then the police should definitely investigate what went on. That’s worse than I expected.








						Daily Question  | 09/12/2021  |  YouGov
					

If a party or parties were held at Downing Street last December at a time when such events were prohibited under Covid rules, do you think the police should investigate?




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Thatcher was a driven ideologue, who knew what her goals were and how to achieve them.
> This shower will jump on any passing bus that provides fleeting prominence and gets them in front of a camera.
> Sadly they never fall under one whilst doing so.


You can hope


----------



## xenon (Dec 12, 2021)

What actually is a stalking horse anyway. Something to do with hunting, I know JFGI.
"In hunting, it refers to a horse, or a figure of a horse, behind which a hunter hides when stalking game."


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You can hope


It’s all I have left!


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> Only 39% of conservative voters apparently feel that, if there were parties at Downing Street, then the police should definitely investigate what went on. That’s worse than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


39% of Conservative voters want that to happen and are happy to tell a survey.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's quite possible, though, that for the millions of people who had to do without their Christmas fun, the idea that the very politicians who mandated against that fun were carrying on "having fun" regardless, is quite offensive.


There are millions of people who didn't get to go and see their families last Christmas, but did have low key gatherings at workplaces, with the people that they work with every day. The other day I was talking about this downing st party with someone who's a schoolteacher; she said they'd done the same last year, cheese and wine in the staff room on the last day of term and called it a "meeting".


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> There are millions of people who didn't get to go and see their families last Christmas, but did have low key gatherings at workplaces, with the people that they work with every day. The other day I was talking about this downing st party with someone who's a schoolteacher; she said they'd done the same last year, cheese and wine in the staff room on the last day of term and called it a "meeting".


🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

xenon said:


> This isn't all that explosive is it. A picture of Johnson on zoom.
> 
> We want CCTV footage of a drunk PM reeling around the room, lights, music, terrible dancing, plates,glasses everywhere, snogging up against the filing cabinets, someone slumped on the photocopier trying to rack up lines, heated argument in the corridorr etc.


Fingers crossed for next Sunday. 

(Actually, I can do without seeing him snogging anyone.)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If there was a party where a load of people from different departments gathered in a room with drinks and music and whatever, that's one thing. If a load of people, working together in person daily, sat in their offices doing a zoom quiz, at the end of a work day, with some Christmas decorations and drinks at their side, then that's something different, and it seems hard to get outraged about. For people who like BJ it won't be seen as a big deal.





existentialist said:


> It's quite possible, though, that for the millions of people who had to do without their Christmas fun, the idea that the very politicians who mandated against that fun were carrying on "having fun" regardless, is quite offensive.


I imagine (with little actual evidence or knowledge, as ever) that many people who will use that defense for Johnson will be those who were outraged at seeing healthcare workers dancing or otherwise having fun in their workplace.

Personally, it does feel like "Zoom quiz flanked by people you were already working with" _is _different to "festive piss up". However, it may indeed still have some legs if it is the party, in whatever form, that he claimed not to know about and didn't happen.

Maybe he'll try and pull "oh, _that_ party? Well, I didn't really think of that as a party, more a pandemic-appropriate workplace social event to support the wellbeing of very hard working colleagues".


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 12, 2021)

Surprises me that this bunch of inbred nonces giving each other the rona at their Herod Genocide bash angers people more than any of the other horrendous shit they do. Tory voting scum are very strange people.


----------



## xenon (Dec 12, 2021)

I think this zoom quiz was on a different day to that of the alleged party. SO hopefully more stuff to come out.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2021)

The moment I realised how and why this Christmas party story is a Big Deal was when I happened to hear a few minutes of ultra-middle-England Radio 4 “satire” Dead Ringers on Friday.  They were doing an impression of Allegra Stratton, in which the impressionist was saying, “I am resigning to spend more time with my family, unlike you with your Mum who died alone whilst we were all having a party in Downing Street.”. I honestly don’t think I’ve heard that level of _anger_ against the Tories from an establishment conservative middle-England show before, and as a one-liner it perfectly encapsulated why that anger exists.  It was at that point I understood how this really is cutting through beyond the usual Westminster bubble.  The more things that come out and keep the anger rumbling along, the more damaged they will be, for once.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Thatcher was a driven ideologue, who knew what her goals were and how to achieve them.
> This shower will jump on any passing bus that provides fleeting prominence and gets them in front of a camera.
> Sadly they never fall under one whilst doing so.


TBF, they do keep falling into the path of the bus, but some cunt in CCHQ keeps making the fucking thing swerve out of the way


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2021)

If you're found out having lied to parliament you are 'expected' to resign. That doesn't mean anything really does it, to the current government anyway.


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> If you're found out having lied to parliament you are 'expected' to resign. That doesn't mean anything really does it, if its just an expectation / tradition.


Used to be, isn't now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> TBF, they do keep falling into the path of the bus, but some cunt in CCHQ keeps making the fucking thing swerve out of the way


Get Dominic Cummings to drive the bus


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 12, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The moment I realised how and why this Christmas party story is a Big Deal was when I happened to hear a few minutes of ultra-middle-England Radio 4 “satire” Dead Ringers on Friday.  They were doing an impression of Allegra Stratton, in which the impressionist was saying, “I am resigning to spend more time with my family, unlike you with your Mum who died alone whilst we were all having a party in Downing Street.”. I honestly don’t think I’ve heard that level of _anger_ against the Tories from an establishment conservative middle-England show before, and as a one-liner it perfectly encapsulated why that anger exists.  It was at that point I understood how this really is cutting through beyond the usual Westminster bubble.  The more things that come out and keep the anger rumbling along, the more damaged they will be, for once.


Dead Ringers was pretty much wall to wall anti-Tory/Boris Johnson on Friday (apart from a rather lame Starmer/Rayner skit and the appearance of Corbyn in an Andrew Neil dream). Not that unusual maybe, but what was really striking was the 'gloves off' (well for Radio 4 at least) nature of some of the jokes including one where Gove protests that he hasn't bought the coke for the party, merely scraped it off the gents in the house of commons. 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Surprises me that this bunch of inbred nonces giving each other the rona at their Herod Genocide bash angers people more than any of the other horrendous shit they do. Tory voting scum are very strange people.



I don’t think many people give a toss what the Tories get up to. The anger relates to the hypocrisy: ordering the rest of us to stay at home and not see our families and friends while they were on the piss. It’s not too hard to see why that might anger people is it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 12, 2021)

Tbh I think the police thing is a dead end in that the context of this is that they made next to no effort to police any of it, and certainly aren't investigating any other parties from last year. Obviously if they can be pressed to investigate I'd enjoy that it puts more pressure on the twat but I don't see the whole 'they're only not doing it because it's the PM' thing really.


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I don’t think many people give a toss what the Tories get up to. The anger relates to the hypocrisy: telling the rest of to stay at home and not see our families and friends while they were on the piss. It’s not too hard to see why that might anger people is it?


See also doing your flat up and allegedly not knowing who's paying for it.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> See also doing your flat up and allegedly not knowing who's paying for it.



Yeah, I’m not sure Jeffery has thought this one through. It’s not just ‘Tory voting scum’ who might feel anger at recent events.


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Tbh I think the police thing is a dead end in that the context of this is that they made next to no effort to police any of it, and certainly aren't investigating any other parties from last year. Obviously if they can be pressed to investigate I'd enjoy that it puts more pressure on the twat but I don't see the whole 'they're only not doing it because it's the PM' thing really.


The MET police statement said the main reason they're not going to be doing any investigating is because theres a lack of evidence. That is the bit i'd have thought people would focus on, that completely crazy claim.


----------



## A380 (Dec 12, 2021)

Trouble is Tories being Tories somewhere between 6 and 18 months down the line Johnson will be dispatched along with almost all of this cabinet. They will anoint a leader in their 40s with a northern accent no one here has ever heard of, full the cabinet with ex Etonian/Harrovion  elder statesmen ( and they will mostly be men) and come out with the line ‘ we are dreadfully sorry about that last shower, nothing to do with us. The grown ups are back in charge at the Conservative Party’ and have a good chance of winning the election.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> The MET police statement said the main reason they're not going to be doing any investigating is because theres a lack of evidence. That is the bit i'd have thought people would focus on, that completely crazy claim.


I thought people would focus on them declining to investigate things that had happened in the past


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Get Dominic Cummings to drive the bus


Should he go to Specsavers first?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Should he go to Specsavers first?


He should be blindfolded


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 12, 2021)

A380 said:


> Trouble is Tories being Tories somewhere between 6 and 18 months down the line Johnson will be dispatched along with almost all of this cabinet. They will anoint a leader in their 40s with a northern accent no one here has ever heard of, full the cabinet with ex Etonian/Harrovion  elder statesmen ( and they will mostly be men) and come out with the line ‘ we are dreadfully sorry about that last shower, nothing to do with us. The grown ups are back in charge at the Conservative Party’ and have a good chance of winning the election.



Not sure that there are any Tories with a northern accent. But on the substantive point, that’s exactly what’s going to happen. The only question is when. If I was them I’d wait to knife Johnson until the latest fuck up over omicron can also be pinned on him. So probably next spring/summer


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

Even if he doesn't go I can see the tory press swinging behind him again before any election.


----------



## A380 (Dec 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Not sure that there are any Tories with a northern accent. But on the substantive point, that’s exactly what’s going to happen. The only question is when. If I was them I’d wait to knife Johnson until the latest fuck up over omicron can also be pinned on him. So probably next spring/summer


Do you not watch telly? there’s fucking loads now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

A380 said:


> Do you not watch telly? there’s fucking loads now.


Voice coaches have never had so many Tories on their books


----------



## A380 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Voice coaches have never had so many Tories on their books


The broon in toon falls mainly at new moon.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 12, 2021)

OK, so, how do we convince Boris this is a fridge?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I don’t think many people give a toss what the Tories get up to. The anger relates to the hypocrisy: ordering the rest of us to stay at home and not see our families and friends while they were on the piss. It’s not too hard to see why that might anger people is it?



I get that, but compared to the other shit Johnson and his mob routinely pull I fail to see what is particularly scandalous about their COVID orgy


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I get that, but compared to the other shit Johnson and his mob routinely pull I fail to see what is particularly scandalous about their COVID orgy


Cos a relatable story. Millions of people had a quite miserable Christmas and these wankers were blithely ignoring the rules they set for the  rest of plebs. So its cut through to the wider population and they are very pissed off.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 12, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Cos a relatable story. Millions of people had a quite miserable Christmas and these wankers were blithely ignoring the rules they set for the  rest of plebs. So its cut through to the wider population and they are very pissed off.



I mean just a few weeks ago Johnson was walking around a hospital without a mask on. A few days before he was sitting next to somebody in their 90s without a mask. He went around shaking COVID patients hands. Him and his gang have, at every turn, shown themselves to be callous maniacs of the highest order. This shit is par for the cause for them.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If there was a party where a load of people from different departments gathered in a room with drinks and music and whatever, that's one thing. If a load of people, working together in person daily, sat in their offices doing a zoom quiz, at the end of a work day, with some Christmas decorations and drinks at their side, then that's something different, and it seems hard to get outraged about. For people who like BJ it won't be seen as a big deal.



For people who like that evil cunt Johnson, they could watch him skip along a line of twenty tied down kittens kicking each of them in the face, and they won’t see it as a big deal.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> If there was a party where a load of people from different departments gathered in a room with drinks and music and whatever, that's one thing. If a load of people, working together in person daily, sat in their offices doing a zoom quiz, at the end of a work day, with some Christmas decorations and drinks at their side, then that's something different, and it seems hard to get outraged about. For people who like BJ it won't be seen as a big deal.


All tomorrow's last year's parties:








						Every single Downing Street party as Boris Johnson faces furious calls to resign
					

More than 16 parties have now been uncovered across Downing Street, Whitehall and the Conservative Party. We run you through them in order, one devastating revelation at a time




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 12, 2021)

It's more he lied to parliament about it, then lied more when called out on it. Now has been caught out and possibility there is more to follow. Plus is the whole snowball effect of it chipping away at his 'The Ledge' status as just a buffoon with the wider non-politics following public. 
It's like most cons or con-artists. They a great until the start to fall from their duplicity starts to become clearer and then it start to all go wrong every quickly.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> There are millions of people who didn't get to go and see their families last Christmas, but did have low key gatherings at workplaces, with the people that they work with every day. The other day I was talking about this downing st party with someone who's a schoolteacher; she said they'd done the same last year, cheese and wine in the staff room on the last day of term and called it a "meeting".


When you are putting these posts together, do you neglect entirely that johnson is responsible for 10s of thousands of deaths?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

teuchter said:


> There are millions of people who didn't get to go and see their families last Christmas, but did have low key gatherings at workplaces, with the people that they work with every day. The other day I was talking about this downing st party with someone who's a schoolteacher; she said they'd done the same last year, cheese and wine in the staff room on the last day of term and called it a "meeting".


you're talking hyperbollocks


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Not sure that there are any Tories with a northern accent. But on the substantive point, that’s exactly what’s going to happen. The only question is when. If I was them I’d wait to knife Johnson until the latest fuck up over omicron can also be pinned on him. So probably next spring/summer


I'm glad to say I don't know how their diseased minds and calculations work, but I'd guess he'll see if 'I won't be leader after the next elections' does the trick at some point.  I'm still not convinced the party wants a leadership election, though things are heading in that direction.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'm glad to say I don't know how their diseased minds and calculations work, but I'd guess he'll see if 'I won't be leader after the next elections' does the trick at some point.  I'm still not convinced the party wants a leadership election, though things are heading in that direction.


three years till they have to hold a general election, they might think that it's best to defenestrate the loathsome worm now and hope things are brighter when the sands run out of the parliamentary hourglass


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I mean just a few weeks ago Johnson was walking around a hospital without a mask on. A few days before he was sitting next to somebody in their 90s without a mask. He went around shaking COVID patients hands. Him and his gang have, at every turn, shown themselves to be callous maniacs of the highest order. This shit is par for the cause for them.


As Omicron puts massive pressures on the NHS, some of those images of him wandering round hospitals with a chin mask should come back to haunt him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> As Omicron puts massive pressures on the NHS, some of those images of him wandering round hospitals with a chin mask should come back to haunt him.


will he think of this in his dying moments as the penguins gnaw his vitals?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2021)

with johnson you just know that another fuck up, embarasment or scandal is just around the corner. he looks fucked. his authority is shot. his behaviour is increasingly erratic, the public increasingly distrust and loathe him. none of that is going to improve - the direction of travel is only going one way.  The torys may want to replace him in a year or so - but Im pretty convinced they will have to get rid far sooner - he is a massive liability.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> with johnson you just know that another fuck up, embarasment or scandal is just around the corner. he looks fucked. his authority is shot. his behaviour is increasingly erratic, the public increasingly distrust and loathe him. none of that is going to improve - the direction of travel is only going one way.  The torys may want to replace him in a year or so - but Im pretty convinced they will have to get rid far sooner - he is a massive liability.


the only thing he can do to redeem himself is to retire to spend more time with the penguins


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> three years till they have to hold a general election, they might think that it's best to defenestrate the loathsome worm now and hope things are brighter when the sands run out of the parliamentary hourglass



Or defenestrate / impenguinate soon and call a snap election while the 'new manager bounce' is still there (or before the new leader buggers anything up visibly)

the 'fixed term parliament' thing was always bollocks - no opposition party is going to risk being accused of not wanting / being afraid of a general election...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Or defenestrate / impenguinate soon and call a snap election while the 'new manager bounce' is still there (or before the new leader buggers anything up visibly)
> 
> the 'fixed term parliament' thing was always bollocks - no opposition party is going to risk being accused of not wanting / being afraid of a general election...


they said a year ago they'd change it Repealing the Fixed-term Parliaments Act: Major constitutional change needs careful scrutiny, says Joint Committee - Committees - UK Parliament


----------



## clicker (Dec 12, 2021)

In 100 years time, this is going to be a  fascinating period for gcse history students. It'll be like dissecting a bad sit com.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

clicker said:


> In 100 years time, this is going to be a  fascinating period for gcse history students. It'll be like dissecting a bad sit com.


yeh. the problem will be that on the deletion of whatsapp, telegram and signal accounts so much will be lost to history. no doubt much is also written on post-it notes. there will be something of a void for future historians as so much of the 'born-digital' archival material will be absent.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 12, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A flaming IKEA wardrobe pushed out the first floor window would suffice


Or a fridge, like the one he was caught hiding in, that time he was avoiding the public / the press


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 12, 2021)

clicker said:


> In 100 years time, this is going to be a  fascinating period for gcse history students. It'll be like dissecting a bad sit com.


Teachers will end a history lesson with "AND YOU WON'T BELIEVE WHAT HAPPENED NEXT!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Or a fridge, like the one he was caught hiding in, that time he was avoiding the public / the press


i have written to boris johnson reminding him that the first prince of antioch escaped from danishmend captivity by faking death and being carried away in a coffin. the coffin is on 24-hour standby to whisk him out of downing street.


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2021)

kenny g said:


> *The two non censored clocks are showing different minutes* so don't appear to reflect differing time zones...could be something to do with nuke subs??


No they're not (7:56 and 10:56).


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Teachers will end a history lesson with "AND YOU WON'T BELIEVE WHAT HAPPENED NEXT!"


Only in Chinese.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)

Apparently blustercunt is "addressing the nation" at 8pm this evening in a 'recorded piece' to talk about the booster programme.

Clearly his political advisors have told him he has to show his face.

Wonder if he'll kick off with...._Question 1. The toffeemen, the toffeemen; which Premier League club...._


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Apparently blustercunt is "addressing the nation" at 8pm this evening in a 'recorded piece' to talk about the booster programme.
> 
> Clearly his political advisors have told him he has to show his face.
> 
> Wonder if he'll kick off with...._Question 1. The toffeemen, the toffeemen; which Premier League club...._


yeh let him show his face

_make_ him show his face

in person, not by tv. a walk around liverpool perhaps or hackney


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh let him show his face
> 
> _make_ him show his face
> 
> in person, not by tv. a walk around liverpool perhaps or hackney


Or Shropshire North...that might help?


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2021)

xenon said:


> This isn't all that explosive is it. A picture of Johnson on zoom.
> 
> We want CCTV footage of a drunk PM reeling around the room, lights, music, terrible dancing, plates,glasses everywhere, snogging up against the filing cabinets, someone slumped on the photocopier trying to rack up lines, heated argument in the corridorr etc.


Needs moar pig heads.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)

keybored said:


> Needs moar pig heads.


CCHQ haven't identified the internal leaker yet so the Mirror may not have played their ace so far?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)

What this broadcast really needs is a move to the drawer containing the revolver.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2021)

Useless corrupt fuckers:


----------



## not a trot (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> As Omicron puts massive pressures on the NHS, some of those images of him wandering round hospitals with a chin mask should come back to haunt him.


He's already on my list of cunts I am going to haunt should I cark it before him.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2021)

clicker said:


> In 100 years time, this is going to be a  fascinating period for gcse history students. It'll be like dissecting a bad sit com.


Q38: Prime Minister Johnson professed a keen interest in making scale models out of discarded wooden crates of which mass transit vehicles?
(a) Particle accelerator pods
(b) Warp transporters
(c) Hover tubes
(d) Hydrocarbon-burning omnibuses


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2021)

clicker said:


> In 100 years time, this is going to be a  fascinating period for gcse history students. It'll be like dissecting a bad sit com.


“This you know: the years travel fast, and time after time I done the tell. But this *ain't onebody's tell*. It's the tell of us all, and you've got to listen and to 'member, 'cause what you hears today you got to tell the newborn tomorrow. ... We got to travel it, and there ain't nobody knows where it's gonna lead.”


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I'm glad to say I don't know how their diseased minds and calculations work, but I'd guess he'll see if 'I won't be leader after the next elections' does the trick at some point.  I'm still not convinced the party wants a leadership election, though things are heading in that direction.



Thing is with people like Johnson once the collapse in their appeal begins it tends to collapse quickly, it’s the fate of the populist. His value to the Tories is solely based on his presumed popular appeal. Even without this shit show it was hard to see him lasting until the next GE given that most of his own party despise him, now it’s just a matter of when.


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> What this broadcast really needs is a move to the drawer containing the revolver.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2021)

kabbes said:


> “This you know: the years travel fast, and time after time I done the tell. But this *ain't onebody's tell*. It's the tell of us all, and you've got to listen and to 'member, 'cause what you hears today you got to tell the newborn tomorrow. ... We got to travel it, and there ain't nobody knows where it's gonna lead.”


----------



## MrSki (Dec 12, 2021)

Not sure where this poster campaign is taking place but it would be a shame if it spread.



























ETA Judging by the area code on the 2nd picture it is Bishops Stortford.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Not sure where this poster campaign is taking place but it would be a shame if it spread.


schoolboy error, the 'twat' should have gone across the twat otherwise in many cases the lower portion of the sticker will be removed leaving only the nefandous johnson's foul visage


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> schoolboy error, the 'twat' should have gone across the twat otherwise in many cases the lower portion of the sticker will be removed leaving only the nefandous johnson's foul visage


You could purchase the tee.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2021)

keybored said:


> View attachment 300534




What’s the difference between Budd Dwyer and Bud Light?

A Bud Light has a head.






A popular Pennsylvanian joke in the 80’s…


----------



## not a trot (Dec 12, 2021)

Conservatives reveal new logo.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 12, 2021)

Johnson : vaccination drive is so important you cannot vote to get rid of me


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 300559


His eyes were really sunken.

I like to boost the lot of them out the door.


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 12, 2021)

Time to go Johnson. You look ill, washed up, shot through. Nobody cares what you have to say anymore.  Just go.


----------



## clicker (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm sick of slogans now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2021)

clicker said:


> I'm sick of slogans now.


I might get that on a t-shirt…


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

Looks like he's going to throw up


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 300559


I would've suggested it was probably due to being up half the night with his new baby but he doesn't strike me as the type...


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 12, 2021)

Can lizzie spare a blood infusion

saying that they have been turning pharmacist into vaccination centres was in one on friday

not for a jab was just surprised to see it


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

So, 'today wave' and all that, but don't cancel xmas parties.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> So, 'today wave' and all that, but don't cancel xmas parties.


On phone, ruined weak joke: '_tidal _wave'.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 300565


"A booster gives you additional antibodies, which you will be able to add to your score from rounds one and two."


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

Raheem said:


> "A booster gives you additional antibodies, which you will be able to add to your score from rounds one and two."


'_Your money for charity's safe as is your bronze Bully, you've got the time it takes the board to spin round._..'


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 12, 2021)

I feel less anxious about Omicron now I've heard our Prime Minister speak. If he says there is a tidal wave coming I am automatically inclined to disbelieve him.

And then I remember he has other things on his mind and even something true can be a useful diversion.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

Feels like there's a slight pause going on in the story of the parties (well, at least nothing major in the last few hours). The other way of thinking about that is, it's like saying to the tory party, '_is that not enough, you want to hear he's done something *else *before you sack the cunt_?'


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Cos a relatable story. Millions of people had a quite miserable Christmas and these wankers were blithely ignoring the rules they set for the  rest of plebs. So its cut through to the wider population and they are very pissed off.


Yet all they have to do to disarm it is find a similar case where Labour or other opposition politicians have done the same (and there’s bound to be something, no matter how much lower in magnitude) and for their loyal presstapo to amplify it sufficiently that it turns into a ‘they’re all at it’ story.  This in turn tends to diminish voting overall rather than voting for their party, but rarely harms the Tories as they can keep on bussing pensioners to the polling station and their voter loyalty is stronger (particular with Labour being headed by captain nonentity).  So wait patiently for the headlines about Party Starmer’s hypocrisy any time now.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 12, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Yet all they have to do to disarm it is find a similar case where Labour or other opposition politicians have done the same (and there’s bound to be something, no matter how much lower in magnitude) and for their loyal presstapo to amplify it sufficiently that it turns into a ‘they’re all at it’ story.  This in turn tends to diminish voting overall rather than voting for their party, but rarely harms the Tories as they can keep on bussing pensioners to the polling station and their voter loyalty is stronger (particular with Labour being headed by captain nonentity).  So wait patiently for the headlines about Party Starmer’s hypocrisy any time now.


I think the the thing with the shadow cabinet, whatever else might be wrong with them, is that they are much more likely to have included "what are the chances of me getting caught?" on their mental checklist.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Feels like there's a slight pause going on in the story of the parties (well, at least nothing major in the last few hours). The other way of thinking about that is, it's like saying to the tory party, '_is that not enough, you want to hear he's done something *else *before you sack the cunt_?'


twatter reckons it's the Johnsons' own private parties that are next.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2021)

brogdale said:


> twatter reckons it's the Johnsons' own private parties that are next.


'_It was just a straightforward shooting weekend_'


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

This is more like the trickle down that we can get behind


----------



## Sue (Dec 12, 2021)

🍿


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2021)

Sue said:


> I would've suggested it was probably due to being up half the night with his new baby but he doesn't strike me as the type...


Swap "baby" for "babe" and it suddenly seems a lot more in character.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 13, 2021)

They genuinely cannot muster a defence as it dawns on them that they know there is likely a procession of shite coming along now. 

The whiskey and the revolver is the only escape for him now


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 13, 2021)

Or the Bordeaux and the claw hammer. I’m easy


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Or the Bordeaux and the claw hammer. I’m easy


Too fine a drink for him to end on for my liking.
Frosty jacks and a rusty chisel?


----------



## stdP (Dec 13, 2021)

Slops bucket for a final quaff. Then eaten alive by starving bulldogs.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Or the Bordeaux and the claw hammer. I’m easy


The meths and the knitting needle.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 13, 2021)

Ian blackfords  fermented piss ( with bits) and a blunderbuss.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 13, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ian blackfords  fermented piss


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 13, 2021)

I’d settle for tizer and a toothpick.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 13, 2021)

Feed him to the pigs, Erroll.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 13, 2021)

Ethyl alcohol-based hand sanitiser and a Tesco bag.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2021)

Wilf said:


> '_It was just a straightforward shooting weekend_'


we're all looking forward to that weekend.


----------



## gosub (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 13, 2021)

The Lebedev rag (I won't link) reporting an Ipsos-MORI 'leaders' poll showing Johnson sinking fast; select your own, favourite most improbable finding...for me it was that 18% of my fellow citizens regard blustercunt as "more honest than most politicians"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 13, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The Lebedev rag (I won't link) reporting an Ipsos-MORI 'leaders' poll showing Johnson sinking fast; select your own, favourite most improbable finding...for me it was that 18% of my fellow citizens regard blustercunt as "more honest than most politicians"
> 
> View attachment 300616


Pretty poor reflection on most politicians then, if Boris Prime Minibrain is a shining example!


----------



## extra dry (Dec 13, 2021)

Shit is hitting the fan now, Boris, in my boring opinion, that is an empty void, by the way, death by The sweats, buried in an unmarked grave, outside the hallowed ground, with a large Iron spike through both feet. - or is that too much?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The Lebedev rag (I won't link) reporting an Ipsos-MORI 'leaders' poll showing Johnson sinking fast; select your own, favourite most improbable finding...for me it was that 18% of my fellow citizens regard blustercunt as "more honest than most politicians"
> 
> View attachment 300616


this makes me really worried about the 1/6 of the population who think he's more honest than most politicians - probably the same 1/6 who think he has sound judgment.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this makes me really worried about the 1/6 of the population who think he's more honest than most politicians - probably the same 1/6 who think he has sound judgment.




The same 6th of the population that has been kicked in the head by a donkey.


----------



## Sue (Dec 13, 2021)

And these Tory MPs who're going to be voting against these wishy washy 'new' measures. Ffs. 😡 (There's one on the radio just now talking bollocks.)









						Boris Johnson may face biggest rebellion so far over new Covid rules
					

Up to 100 Tory MPs could vote against plan B changes, forcing government to rely on Labour to pass them




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Shit is hitting the fan now, Boris, in my boring opinion, that is an empty void, by the way, death by The sweats, buried in an unmarked grave, outside the hallowed ground, with a large Iron spike through both feet. - or is that too much?


comma again?


----------



## extra dry (Dec 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> comma again?


You are right. 

Thanks and nothing personel just had phominal amount of THC in past few weeks, getting a bit rusty with grammar. Have a joy filled christmas and peaceful new year.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 13, 2021)

These Quality Streets are another story. Grrr


----------



## not a trot (Dec 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this makes me really worried about the 1/6 of the population who think he's more honest than most politicians - probably the same 1/6 who think he has sound judgment.


He's probably fathered them all.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 13, 2021)

not a trot said:


> He's probably fathered them all.





			http://awoiaf.westeros.org/images/c/c6/House_Targaryen_Family_tree.jpg


----------



## MrSki (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Dec 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Feed him to the pigs, Erroll.


He certainly is "a 'orrible c*nt"


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Feed him to the pigs, Erroll.


Will no-one think of the penguins?


----------



## extra dry (Dec 13, 2021)

breaking the law - sinking ship and polls - yeah it is a video - bashing the idiot in 10 downing street


----------



## Serene (Dec 14, 2021)

Its beginning to look a lot like lockdown.


----------



## stavros (Dec 14, 2021)

Tucker's Law strikes again.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


>




Is it even a proper party if someone doesn't get fucked against the fire alarm?


----------



## pesh (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 14, 2021)

Restless vermin...


----------



## Sue (Dec 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Restless vermin...
> 
> View attachment 300831


'The party is in trouble' eh? 🍿


----------



## Supine (Dec 14, 2021)

The Mirror dropping a photo bomb


----------



## Smangus (Dec 14, 2021)

Poor Shaun Bailey .....🥳


----------



## pesh (Dec 14, 2021)

> After he was approached by the Mirror tonight, Mr Bailey dramatically quit as chair of the London Assembly’s police and crime committee.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2021)

Hahah. Oh fuck. 

Dominic went through his Google Cloud photos.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2021)

david squires (football cartoonist for the guardian) has taken on the concept of bozo 'losing the dressing room'









						David Squires on … a right Eton mess for Boris Johnson and Whitehall FC
					

Our cartoonist on whether the UK prime minister has finally lost the dressing room after a turbulent time in the top job




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 14, 2021)

Here's that 2020 House of Commons Christmas jumper:


----------



## Sue (Dec 14, 2021)

Supine said:


> The Mirror dropping a photo bomb



Am I alone in looking at that picture and thinking '_raucous_'...?


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 14, 2021)

tommers said:


> Hahah. Oh fuck.
> 
> Dominic went through his Google Cloud photos.



All a bit 12 days of Christmas   

"..And a paaaarty with Shaun Baileeeeeeyyy"


----------



## brogdale (Dec 14, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Poor Shaun Bailey .....🥳


Hope there's few wry smiles in some quarters tonight.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

Pippa was on the press preview last night and said ' watch this space'. 
Please let there more.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Pippa was on the press preview last night and said ' watch this space'.
> Please let there more.


I really don't think there's much time left for him as PM once PJ and Duncan start taking the piss, you really are fucked career-wise.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> The Lebedev rag (I won't link) reporting an Ipsos-MORI 'leaders' poll showing Johnson sinking fast; select your own, favourite most improbable finding...for me it was that 18% of my fellow citizens regard blustercunt as "more honest than most politicians"
> 
> View attachment 300616


Mr Johnson and Sir Keir? Things are really bad for the cunt if his "people inexplicably using his first name even though he's not their mate" power has switched over to the leader of the opposition.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

Drip drip


----------



## two sheds (Dec 14, 2021)

"go out the back door"


----------



## brogdale (Dec 14, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Drip drip



Cunts


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Cunts


That goes for the met police as well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 14, 2021)

What did you say Shaun?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 14, 2021)

two sheds said:


> "go out the back door"



Liz Truss definitely wasn't on that team.

(there are rumours, this isn't just me being a sexist prick)


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 15, 2021)

There's a Christmas 2021 House of Parliament sweater. This one is blue and £45, not to mention out of stock.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Liz Truss definitely wasn't on that team.
> 
> (there are rumours, this isn't just me being a sexist prick)



My stomach acid had been bubbling all over the place for the past week already. Possibly due to my excessive consumption of festive cheese. Disgrace!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


>



Drip, drip, drip.


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2021)

Sue said:


> Am I alone in looking at that picture and thinking '_raucous_'...?


it looks like the worst party ever in the whole world, and every one of them thought yeah let's pose for a photo that seems a good idea. Wonder what the hot food is.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> it looks like the worst party ever in the whole world, and every one of them thought yeah let's pose for a photo that seems a good idea. Wonder what the hot food is.


and I wonder if the food was supplied by a catering company...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 15, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Poor Shaun Bailey .....🥳


Why did it take so long for that photo to come out? That would've killed his election prospects last May, he did quite well didn't he in the end?


----------



## bimble (Dec 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> and I wonder if the food was supplied by a catering company...


looks like it was supplied by my pretentious Aunt in circa 1978.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> looks like it was supplied by my pretentious Aunt in circa 1978.


Is your aunt Hyacinth Bucket?


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> looks like it was supplied by my pretentious Aunt in circa 1978.


Perfect for Tory HQ then...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Why did it take so long for that photo to come out? That would've killed his election prospects last May, he did quite well didn't he in the end?


fucker got 45%...somehow.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 15, 2021)

CWS's diptych/triptych series are becoming more and more angry/devastating:


----------



## Cerv (Dec 15, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Why did it take so long for that photo to come out? That would've killed his election prospects last May, he did quite well didn't he in the end?


the party was apparently amongst members of his campaign team at CCHQ. so none of them (with access to the photos) would have wanted to kill the campaign they were working on at the time. but now they've moved on it seems at least one doesn't give a fuck about throwing Bailey under the bus now.

he did poll a bit better than most people expected, but still lost by a large margin.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 15, 2021)

ETA Good on Adrian Dunbar for doing this.


----------



## Serene (Dec 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Quote " I assume he means Daily Mirror? "  🤣


----------



## Supine (Dec 15, 2021)

Serene said:


> Quote " I assume he means Daily Mirror? "  🤣



Starmer new exactly what he was saying when he said mirror


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hopefully there is more to come at 10pm this evening


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2021)

Baby-faced (former) Bristol journo, now haunting Wales Online, Conor Gogarty, has produced this handy summary of Borisonian bacchanalia:


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 300979
> View attachment 300980


Too much mulled wine there, Bol?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Too much mulled wine there, Bol?


him or me?


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Conor Gogarty


any relation of Max?


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 300979
> View attachment 300980



He was trying out his best Hogwarts throw a spell pose


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> any relation of Max?


Don't think so 😂


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> He was trying out his best Hogwarts throw a spell pose


Dress rehearsal for when he's in overseas exile - ex-patty anus.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Super Tankskiii is great. I love her tweets.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


>



The snivelling fucking coward. His first reaction was to find someone else to dump it onto. Cunt.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2021)

It's the same pathetic defiance a little kid exhibits when the game's up and there's no getting out of it. "I _shan't_ be sorry. _Shan't!_"


----------



## A380 (Dec 16, 2021)

MrSki said:


> ETA Good on Adrian Dunbar for doing this.



Just came to post this…


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Just came to post this…


ive posted it elsewhere, it is very good indeed


----------



## brogdale (Dec 16, 2021)

and there's more....over a longer timeframe.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2021)

Was it a Johnson back from the dead party? Perhaps it will turn out to have been a fancy dress party with further revelations about how Johnson came dressed as Covid-19.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 16, 2021)

Cold War Steve's been busy.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> any relation of Max?


Mrs Gogerty from Postman Pat.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 16, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Mrs Gogerty from Postman Pat.


Mrs Goggins


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 16, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Mrs Goggins


Fuck sake I knew I should have googled


----------



## prunus (Dec 16, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Fuck sake I knew I should have googled


Gogginsed.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> The snivelling fucking coward. His first reaction was to find someone else to dump it onto. Cunt.


well - if its any consolation - he looks likes he's aged about 20 years in the past two months. He looks haggard, tired and his bouffant "personality" barnet is looking distinctly thin and wispy.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2021)

Its because he will no longer fit in the fridge he used to regenerate in overnight.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 16, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> well - if its any consolation - he looks likes he's aged about 20 years in the past two months. He looks haggard, tired and his bouffant "personality" barnet is looking distinctly thin and wispy.


yes, this is the best news. He looks like an old man, and not a very well old man too.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 16, 2021)

Coming thick and fast, now.
Mick's cuz...


----------



## Smangus (Dec 16, 2021)

Not surprised no one invited him , blokes a grade A* Twat.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> well - if its any consolation - he looks likes he's aged about 20 years in the past two months. He looks haggard, tired and his bouffant "personality" barnet is looking distinctly thin and wispy.


Good.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Not surprised no one invited him , blokes a grade A* Twat.


They invited his alter ego instead.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

He's tested +ive again...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2021)

First Tory MP publicly confirms sending letter of no confidence in Boris Johnson
					

Sir Roger Gale says he would be surprised if PM survives to lead Tories into 2024 general election




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 17, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> First Tory MP publicly confirms sending letter of no confidence in Boris Johnson
> 
> 
> Sir Roger Gale says he would be surprised if PM survives to lead Tories into 2024 general election
> ...


Not a surprise. He's never made a secret of his distaste for the blond bullshitter.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2021)

Sound up , NSFW


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2021)

Jesus felching Christ!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 17, 2021)

hmm reminds me of an old meme









thouse nasty questions about slease and parties  you are asking is what we need to stop


----------



## two sheds (Dec 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Jesus felching Christ!



I'm so glad you were talking metaphorically


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 17, 2021)

Probably waiting for the cheques to clear for New Year’s honours before they throw him out.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't think he will willingly resign, I think it will be a Thatcher like scenario but even more humiliatingly.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 17, 2021)

My mum says he looks like Worzel Gummidge.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 17, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> My mum says he looks like Worzel Gummidge.


Uncanny. Just posher and less synthetic


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

Have we had this gem yet? No matter if we have; bears repetition if only for Patel's contented smirk with the company.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I don't think he will willingly resign, I think it will be a Thatcher like scenario but even more humiliatingly.


Not least because she had around her a coterie of like-minded ideological fanatics who had long-supped the Josephine Flavor-Aid with her and whom she had reason to believe really did think she was some kind of messianic monetarist prophet beyond reproach; whereas Johnson, as a fly-by-night grifter, is surrounded by other, less charismatic, fly-by-night grifters, who would happily stab him in the back with the casual indifference of a Gove on an unattended wrap of coke.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Jesus felching Christ!



How may different types of cowardice is a cowardly man able to run away from, or get cornered by?

Welcome to the fully realised Public School Boarding-damaged man-child. An object of curiosity and sometimes admiration among those that never had to know the breed, even to the point of winning elections. 

"Boris" ffs. His name is Johnson. Cunt Johnson. Is wider British society beginning to get this?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 17, 2021)

How we laughed at the exaggerated ineptitude of _the Thick of It...

_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Have we had this gem yet? No matter if we have; bears repetition if only for Patel's contented smirk with the company.
> 
> View attachment 301430


Vibes


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 17, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> How may different types of cowardice is a cowardly man able to run away from, or get cornered by?
> 
> Welcome to the fully realised Public School Boarding-damaged man-child. An object of curiosity and sometimes admiration among those that never had to know the breed, even to the point of winning elections.
> 
> "Boris" ffs. His name is Johnson. Cunt Johnson. Is wider British society beginning to get this?


I've never, ever understood this "Boris" shit. He's not our mate ffs!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 17, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> I've never, ever understood this "Boris" shit. He's not our mate ffs!


Drives me fucking mad.


----------



## Ming (Dec 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Vibes
> 
> View attachment 301432


My favourite Shane Meadows film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2021)

Ming said:


> My favourite Shane Meadows film.


----------



## Ming (Dec 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 301438


And it’s best scene. Gary Stretch did a really good job.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2021)

Ming said:


> And it’s best scene. Gary Stretch did a really good job.


Gotta gather them Goonies, man 😡


----------



## Ming (Dec 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Gotta gather them Goonies, man 😡


I’ve seen all his stuff. Twenty Four Seven is a great early one if you haven’t seen it (with Bob Hoskins no less).


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> How we laughed at the exaggerated ineptitude of _the Thick of It...
> 
> View attachment 301431_


hes stepped down. its almost as if they werent going to ever seriously investigate any rule breaking.


No 10 inquiry head faces pressure to quit over claims he hosted a party


brilliant timing.  Johnson is blatantly just taking the piss and thinking he can get away with it . but he cant any more and he's fucked.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 301438


Dead man's shoes? It's free on All 4 at the moment. Might give that a spin think I watched it on a stream years ago as I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Dead man's shoes? It's free on All 4 at the moment. Might give that a spin think I watched it on a stream years ago as I couldn't find it anywhere.


Definitely worth your time 👍


----------



## Sue (Dec 17, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> hes stepped down. its almost as if they werent going to ever seriously investigate any rule breaking.
> 
> 
> No 10 inquiry head faces pressure to quit over claims he hosted a party
> ...


Or they just are that incompetent...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 17, 2021)

Central control is disintegrating. The Cabinet is rudderless. The lies are now pathetic and transparent.

Happy Christmas


----------



## MrSki (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## equationgirl (Dec 18, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> My mum says he looks like Worzel Gummidge.


She makes an excellent point.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 18, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Dead man's shoes? It's free on All 4 at the moment. Might give that a spin think I watched it on a stream years ago as I couldn't find it anywhere.


Excellent film... not exactly feelgood though


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> My mum says he looks like Worzel Gummidge.


wg has markedly better politics than abdpj


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2021)

"Johnson must stay".
Out on a job last night, a radio caller said that if Johnson doesn't go, he will bring the party down with him. We live in hope.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2021)

For one wildly hopeful moment, I thought he'd been detained for his blatant law breaking! Ah well, a cat lady can dream.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2021)

he really does look deflated, it's fucking great.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Imagine being cornered by Johnson dumping all his woes on you. It doesn't bear thinking about, you'd reach Inverness and he'd still be in full flow


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> he really does look deflated, it's fucking great.


Not as deflated as he'll look once the penguins have scoffed his innards


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> For one wildly hopeful moment, I thought he'd been detained for his blatant law breaking! Ah well, a cat lady can dream.


Aww the poor tousled haired legend cockwomble isn't looking so chipper now. If only he was as concerned about the victims of covid, as keeping his job he may still have had a chance of being PM at Easter.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2021)

what the bet with him coming down with omicron so he can pissed about in his flat for a week
and avoid interviews


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> what the bet with him coming down with omicron so he can pissed about in his flat for a week
> and avoid interviews


I really think he's had it as PM, the picture above is from the Telegraph of all places. It shows him looking totally dejected, maskless and then with the police behind him, masked and giving him the copper's eye really tales a tale in the readers' mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I really think he's had it as PM, the picture above is from the Telegraph of all places. It shows him looking totally dejected, maskless and then with the police behind him, masked and giving him the copper's eye really tales a tale in the readers' mind.


They're thinking about which staircase to push him down


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 18, 2021)

Doesn't he look tired like a massive shithead


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 18, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Dead man's shoes? It's free on All 4 at the moment. Might give that a spin think I watched it on a stream years ago as I couldn't find it anywhere.


Def give it a go. It's one of a few films I can watch again and again every year or two.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 18, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I really think he's had it as PM, the picture above is from the Telegraph of all places. It shows him looking totally dejected, maskless and then with the police behind him, masked and giving him the copper's eye really tales a tale in the readers' mind.


The speed with which his world has come crashing down is quite something - from giving it large after returning from the COP, wibbling on about how well he'd done, to this, in just a few weeks. I love it. Did Thatcher's Downfall happen so quickly? I can't remember.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Bottom photo is a gem. Slumped shoulders, defeated expression, he's aged about 10 years in 4 weeks. 
Oh yes you Etonian nob, where's your 'born to rule' arrogance and entitlement gone? Not so Churchillian now are we


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The speed with which his world has come crashing down is quite something - from giving it large after returning from the COP, wibbling on about how well he'd done, to this, in just a few weeks. I love it. Did Thatcher's Downfall happen so quickly? I can't remember.



I looked into it and it seems there were only about 9 days between her being savaged by a dead sheep and bowing out of the leadership contest. But of course in other respects her political demise was a long time in the making.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 18, 2021)

I think what's really cut Boris down is that he mastered the art of the personable photo op and charismatic #bants in the press.

Covid has shat on that, he can't pull pints and do charming fun photo ops anymore. He's a clown who can't clown and suddenly it turns out the performance is just a performance, there really is nothing under it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2021)

😬


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 18, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Def give it a go. It's one of a few films I can watch again and again every year or two.


I have watched it sorry that wasn't clear in my post.  Watched it twice it's one of my favourite films, but not watched it in good quality is what I had meant. Planning to watch again tomorrow.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> I looked into it and it seems there were only about 9 days between her being savaged by a dead sheep and bowing out of the leadership contest. But of course in other respects her political demise was a long time in the making.


I vaguely remember being surprised when it happened, but can't recall whether that was solely because of the suddenness (9 days!) or whether there had been rumblings of discontent from her own party for some time ... I think there was surprise and joy at her finally going cos she'd been PM for all my adult life up till then, winning three General Elections she seemed unstoppable.

Just been reading this on the Wikipedia; seems she resigned on 22 November 1990, but Labour had been leading the opinion polls since mid-1989, and the widespread opposition to the poll tax, including the March 1990 riot, indicated that she'd lost her touch. Plus inflation was high and interest rates even higher. So I guess the writing was on the wall for some time, whether we realised it or not.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 18, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I have watched it sorry that wasn't clear in my post.  Watched it twice it's one of my favourite films, but not watched it in good quality is what I had meant. Planning to watch again tomorrow.


Might do the same myself now I've got a bigger monitor plugged into the laptop


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 18, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I vaguely remember being surprised when it happened, but can't recall whether that was solely because of the suddenness (9 days!) or whether there had been rumblings of discontent from her own party for some time ... I think there was surprise and joy at her finally going cos she'd been PM for all my adult life up till then, winning three General Elections she seemed unstoppable.
> 
> Just been reading this on the Wikipedia; seems she resigned on 22 November 1990, but Labour had been leading the opinion polls since mid-1989, and the widespread opposition to the poll tax, including the March 1990 riot, indicated that she'd lost her touch. Plus inflation was high and interest rates even higher. So I guess the writing was on the wall for some time, whether we realised it or not.



there was a leadership challenge in a year earlier in November 1989 with a "stalking horse" - anthony meyer - some old timer tory mp who still managed to get 33 mps to vote for him. It showed there was some serious discontent brewing amongst the parliamentary vermin. the following year opposition to the poll tax was full on and reflected in plummeting polls, byelection defeats and widespread  angry protests . Howes resignation and "dead sheep" speech was actually over her Eu stance and general high-handedness/ demented dictator schtick - and it triggered the leadership election that ousted her - but it was the poll tax that really fucked her.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> 😬



Don't make me feel sympathy for him!


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I vaguely remember being surprised when it happened, but can't recall whether that was solely because of the suddenness (9 days!) or whether there had been rumblings of discontent from her own party for some time ... I think there was surprise and joy at her finally going cos she'd been PM for all my adult life up till then, winning three General Elections she seemed unstoppable.
> 
> Just been reading this on the Wikipedia; seems she resigned on 22 November 1990, but Labour had been leading the opinion polls since mid-1989, and the widespread opposition to the poll tax, including the March 1990 riot, indicated that she'd lost her touch. Plus inflation was high and interest rates even higher. So I guess the writing was on the wall for some time, whether we realised it or not.



And Heseltine was lurking for years after calling her a liar and resigning, and the press knew it. And they suffered some notable by-election defeats, and even a prior leadership contest that I dont remember.

I was still at school anyway, and I do recall how news of her political demise spread round the school quicker than Covid-19.

It seems the gap was longer than 9 days if I count it from the day Howe resigned. The timescale I indicated was the gap between his resignation speech and Thatcher becoming toast. Apparently he didnt give his speech earlier because he had lost his voice!

It was still the relatively early days of televised coverage of the commons back then too.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> there was a leadership challenge in a year earlier in November 1989 with a "stalking horse" - anthony meyer - some old timer tory mp who still managed to get 33 mps to vote for him. It showed there was some serious discontent brewing amongst the parliamentary vermin. the following year opposition to the poll tax was full on and reflected in plummeting polls, byelection defeats and widespread  angry protests . Howes resignation and "dead sheep" speech was actually over her Eu stance and general high-handedness/ demented dictator schtick - and it triggered the leadership election that ousted her - but it was the poll tax that really fucked her.



It also seemed that at one point it looked like they would lose the 1988 election, and the likes of Heseltine had originally planned to position themselves for the party leadership in the wake of that loss.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


>



He also accepts emails


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> It also seemed that at one point it looked like they would lose the 1988 election, and the likes of Heseltine had originally planned to position themselves for the party leadership in the wake of that loss.


Thatcher cunningly avoided this by having the 1988 election a year earlier, in 1987


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2021)

Back to the torygraph; are they embarrassed by Johnson. Take a peek inside and you will see they have breakdown of the runners and riders to take over from him. Sunak @ 2/1 and Truss @ 5/1.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Don't make me feel sympathy for him!


I've gone into the minute violin business if anyone wants one.


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2021)

Wikipedia's predictive search function has gone up a gear recently:


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Thatcher cunningly avoided this by having the 1988 election a year earlier, in 1987



Oops, that will teach me not to think properly when I read this on Heseltines wikipedia page:



> Apart from the clash of personalities, and the escalation of small issues into bigger issues, it has been suggested that Heseltine, concerned at impending Defence cuts in 1986, and worried that Thatcher was unlikely to promote him further, was looking for an excuse for a resignation, which would put him in good stead to be elected party leader after, as seemed likely at the time, the Conservatives lost the next election due by summer 1988.











						Michael Heseltine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2021)

Tbh I think Gummidge here looks in better shape and probably more competent than Johnson


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Tbh I think Gummidge here looks in better shape and probably more competent than Johnson View attachment 301588


Certainly has his head screwed on better


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Certainly has his head screwed on better


And prefers a cup of tea and a slice of cake as opposed to a slice of coke.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 18, 2021)

Just been trundling along the M25 and on a bridge between the M3 and Chertsey is a large sign with a picture of Johnson in a clown hat and nose and large letters underneath, “BORIS LIES”


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 18, 2021)

BREXIT MINISTER LORD FROST HAS RESIGNED.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhaanaha


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2021)

Nicked from B3ta.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Back to the torygraph; are they embarrassed by Johnson. Take a peek inside and you will see they have breakdown of the runners and riders to take over from him. Sunak @ 2/1 and Truss @ 5/1.




Truss 


Yeah, she should be the next PM, and if Keith can’t beat that empty headed twat we can all pack up and go home.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> BREXIT MINISTER LORD FROST HAS RESIGNED.
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahhaanaha



Resigned as in thinking johnson's cabal has insufficient loon quotient.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 18, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Tbh I think Gummidge here looks in better shape and probably more competent than Johnson View attachment 301588


And he wouldn't need to scam cash for school fees, child maintenance, divorce settlements and flat refurbishment. He'd do the job for a cup of tea and a slice of cake


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 18, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> And he wouldn't need to scam cash for school fees, child maintenance, divorce settlements and flat refurbishment. He'd do the job for a cup of tea and a slice of cake





Calamity1971 said:


> And prefers a cup of tea and a slice of cake as opposed to a slice of coke.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2021)

Presumably gove et al don't want him to go just yet and certainly don't want to be the ones killing him off mid-Covid crisis.  Unless he does something even more stupid than normal, they'll wait for him being forced to put something in front of parliament that leads to his backbenchers doing for him or sending letters to the 1922 cunt.  johnson's game is trying to get away with helping business, more boosters and some ineffectual levels of social distancing, whilst avoiding things that really slow the virus.  Limited headroom to say the least.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 18, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I think what's really cut Boris down is that he mastered the art of the personable photo op and charismatic #bants in the press.
> 
> Covid has shat on that, he can't pull pints and do charming fun photo ops anymore. He's a clown who can't clown and suddenly it turns out the performance is just a performance, there really is nothing under it.


It's also that the media has started asking basic questions rather than giving his 'hilarious japes' a complete free ride. He's shocked, that's never happened before.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 18, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Presumably gove et al don't want him to go just yet and certainly don't want to be the ones killing him off mid-Covid crisis.  Unless he does something even more stupid than normal, they'll wait for him being forced to put something in front of parliament that leads to his backbenchers doing for him or sending letters to the 1922 cunt.  johnson's game is trying to get away with helping business, more boosters and some ineffectual levels of social distancing, whilst avoiding things that really slow the virus.  Limited headroom to say the least.


I'm happy for him to remain now as long as possible, to the detriment of the raft of frankly frightening legislation they want to pass, in many policy areas. It's a tough one for me, given Covid and the lack of executive grip. I wouldn't like a vaguely competent leader pushing their libertarian wank fantasies onto the statute books. 

For that reason, I'm backing Truss. Britain needs a surgical Truss


----------



## Raheem (Dec 18, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> I'm happy for him to remain now as long as possible, to the detriment of the raft of frankly frightening legislation they want to pass, in many policy areas.


I don't really have any idea, but isn't it possible that a new leader might dump a small proportion of the shit legislation? Which would probably be the best you can hope for in any scenario.

ETA: I suppose they would probably dump some of the shit legislation and then come up with an equal quantity of equally shit alternative legislation.


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2021)

The oven ready deal has been de-frosted. Time to get back in the fridge.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 18, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I don't really have any idea, but isn't it possible that a new leader might dump a small proportion of the shit legislation? Which would probably be the best you can hope for in any scenario.
> 
> ETA: I suppose they would probably dump some of the shit legislation and then come up with an equal quantity of equally shit alternative legislation.


None of us have any idea tbh, but this is my basic thinking. I'm shit at predictions in any case, so best just to be fatalistic and get the popcorn out


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 18, 2021)

whatever comes next will be utterly horrific.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 18, 2021)

/ glass not even half full but empty, smashed on the bar and ground into my miserable fucking  face


----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2021)

Are these screenshots real? Are they really stupid enough to discuss this stuff on WhatsApp?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 18, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Are these screenshots real? Are they really stupid enough to discuss this stuff on WhatsApp?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 18, 2021)

Not sure and yes.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 18, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Are they really stupid enough to discuss this stuff on WhatsApp?



Theresa Villiers, Steve Baker, Andrew Bridgen and Nadine Dorries?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 19, 2021)

you don't put stuff on whatsapp that you want to keep secret


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 19, 2021)

Ssh don't say that otherwise we won't get any more of these pearls 😁


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sorry for the Heil link..








						New Allegra Stratton tapes about Boris Johnson might be in circulation
					

Former and current No 10 staff fear more tapes might be in circulation. A source told the MoS the recorded sessions included mock questions aimed at Ms Stratton referring to 'mistresses' of Mr Johnson.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## BCBlues (Dec 19, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



Love the wallpaper


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 19, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yes and yes.


Just think about this, Nadine Dorries too stupid even for the ERG group of Tories. 😲


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 19, 2021)

the tory brexit/pro covid headbangers have turned on johnson now he has outlived his usefulness. They never trusted him - (but then - who does) - saw him as their useful idiot (which is exactly how  johnson saw them). 

problem for wanner be leaders is how to accommodate these twats - with their Thatcherite economics and their disdain for covid controls - when that is not  what the voters want.


----------



## Serene (Dec 19, 2021)

Guess who said this, and then guess who is taking paternity leave?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

found this book fascinating, and sheds a lot of light on the callous nature of many of the eton-oxford tory types





__





						Stiff Upper Lip: Now the major BBC Radio 4 series IN DARK CORNERS eBook : Renton, Alex: Amazon.co.uk: Books
					

Stiff Upper Lip: Now the major BBC Radio 4 series IN DARK CORNERS eBook : Renton, Alex: Amazon.co.uk: Books



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 19, 2021)

Incoming byelection. This is the guy who set up the 'Sugar Daddy' website









						Tory MP arrested after 'car crashes into lamp post'
					

The Mail on Sunday can reveal that Bridgend MP Jamie Wallis is under investigation by police over a road accident last month in a quiet village.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> Incoming byelection. This is the guy who set up the 'Sugar Daddy' website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bridgend has a tory MP?

ffs


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2021)

Serene said:


> Guess who said this, and then guess who is taking paternity leave?


Thing is that I don’t begrudge people in principle for changing their mind on an issue over the course of 24 years. Many views that were mainstream in 1997 are now considered beyond the pale.


----------



## Serene (Dec 19, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Thing is that I don’t begrudge people in principle for changing their mind on an issue over the course of 24 years. Many views that were mainstream in 1997 are now considered beyond the pale.


So what was socialism then, is not socialism anymore? The definition of socialism has changed?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2021)

Serene said:


> So what was socialism then, is not socialism anymore? The definition of socialism has changed?


The definitions of all abstract concepts change constantly.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 19, 2021)

With Frost gone surely we’re talking Early next year for an exit? Until omicron is fading anyway.


----------



## Serene (Dec 19, 2021)

kabbes said:


> The definitions of all abstract concepts change constantly.


And so the definition of socialism that was then is not the same anymore, it has changed? The dictionary has a different definition of socialism now than it did two decades ago? Has the definition of facism also changed in the last two decades?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2021)

Serene said:


> And so the definition of socialism that was then is not the same anymore, it has changed? The dictionary has a different definition of socialism now than it did two decades ago? Has the definition of facism also changed in the last two decades?


Yes, not necessarily and yes, in that order. That’s assuming you are the word “definition” as you seem to be, i.e, “detailing every last element that is encompassed by this concept.” That’s not how I would define “definition” but hey, that’s an abstract concept too.

Not that I would have considered paternity leave to be socialism either in 1997 or today.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2021)

You don't feel that Johnson was aggin it when it applied to other people but furrit now it applies to him kabbes?


----------



## Serene (Dec 19, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Not that I would have considered paternity leave to be socialism either in 1997 or today.


Boris Johnson did. He said it is a socialist delusion.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You don't feel that Johnson was aggin it when it applied to other people but furrit now it applies to him kabbes?


Possibly, although another way of putting that is that having lost the battle for its introduction, he's now as entitled to take advantage of it as anybody else.  You can just look on that as being democratic.  You debate something, the polity decides and then everybody abides by that decision, for good or for ill.

I think there is enough to hang Johnson on today without pointing out that he disagreed with something 24 years ago.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2021)

Well yes but it's part of a wider pattern, I think it's fair enough to point out.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 19, 2021)

Sounds all a bit relativist shite to me.


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 19, 2021)

Incoming....


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just been trundling along the M25 and on a bridge between the M3 and Chertsey is a large sign with a picture of Johnson in a clown hat and nose and large letters underneath, “BORIS LIES”


..............underneath one of the piers for this bridge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just been trundling along the M25 and on a bridge between the M3 and Chertsey is a large sign with a picture of Johnson in a clown hat and nose and large letters underneath, “BORIS LIES”


no longer now he's become penguin guano


----------



## spitfire (Dec 19, 2021)

He’s lost the terraces. They think it’s all over…


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

Today's CWS instalment:


----------



## tim (Dec 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s just like being in a work canteen when some idiot starts reading the paper out to you, with his own trite footnotes, when all you’re trying to do is read the papers yourself



That's mostly what happens here and you've managed to stand it and stir it for a couple of decades. 

You librarians are all the same all you ever want to do is shush people and feed them to penguins.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 19, 2021)

Last week I heard Cambridge United fans chant ‘cheese and wine? You’re having a laugh’.
Cambridge!
I suppose they are a bit tainted by poshness so didn’t swear.
Leeds fans have always been excellent at vocals, even though in the past they have been appallingly racist.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

Guardian running with this, latest picture 'exclusive' from May 2020 when...



> At the time social mixing between households was limited to two people, who could only meet outdoors and at a distance of at least 2 metres. In workplaces, guidance said in-person meetings should only take place if “absolutely necessary”.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 19, 2021)

Blah blah blah foreshortening blah blah blah


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

What chance of him going by year end?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> What chance of him going by year end?


Dunno, but now we know they'll deffo be a Downing St. presser tomorrow so he can distract with the next (belated) move.


----------



## PTK (Dec 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Dunno, but now we know they'll deffo be a Downing St. presser tomorrow so he can distract with the next (belated) move.


Have you a source for this news?


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2021)

No real joy to be had from this carefully choreographed sequence of leaks and resignations 'cause it's all being carefully choreographed by the worst people in the tory party, and they'll probably end up with the house keys.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2021)

PTK said:


> Have you a source for this news?


Sorry no, just going on previous patterns.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> No real joy to be had from this carefully choreographed sequence of leaks and resignations 'cause it's all being carefully choreographed by the worst people in the tory party, and they'll probably end up with the house keys.



"What do you mean, the other worst worst people in the Tory party"


"WE HAVE TO GO DEEPER"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Guardian running with this, latest picture 'exclusive' from May 2020 when...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 301810


Just breaking on sky news.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 19, 2021)

I know it shouldn't be a surprise, but it's actually a little bit depressing. All the effort put in by so many people and this lot were obviously taking the piss.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 19, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I know it shouldn't be a surprise, but it's actually a little bit depressing. All the effort put in by so many people and this lot were obviously taking the piss.



Not just depressing, it's also annoying, infuriating, and fucking annoying and fucking infuriating


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 19, 2021)

Chants of ‘Boris Johnson is a cunt’ and ‘fuck off Tories’ at Spurs today - in and outside the ground…


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2021)

Cerberus said:


> Chants of ‘Boris Johnson is a cunt’ and ‘fuck off Tories’ at Spurs today - in and outside the ground…


Among the away supporters no doubt


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Today's CWS instalment:
> 
> View attachment 301714


He's on a roll today.
Oof.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 19, 2021)

Pippa Crear saying the guy opposite Johnson is Cummings? Out the front door with cardboard box then round the back for drinks?


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Among the away supporters no doubt


No, the home fans. We aren’t as staid and middle class as the librarians down the other end of the Seven Sisters Rd


----------



## elbows (Dec 19, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Pippa Crear saying the guy opposite Johnson is Cummings? Out the front door with cardboard box then round the back for drinks?



I've not looked into who it is in the photo, but the photo is from many months before Cummings departure with the cardboard box.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2021)

elbows said:


> I've not looked into who it is in the photo, but the photo is from many months before Cummings departure with the cardboard box.



yes, the box photo was november


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah, that's definitely Dom opposite Boris and Carrie.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> I've not looked into who it is in the photo, but the photo is from many months before Cummings departure with the cardboard box.


Apparently 10 days before the rose garden interview.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 20, 2021)

If true, it's not really a surprise anymore is it?


----------



## Raheem (Dec 20, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> If true, it's not really a surprise anymore is it?



Everyone in the civil service will have to recuse themselves and it will end up being done by graduate faststreamer with a sideline in tiktoks.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## TopCat (Dec 20, 2021)

I think he is fucked now. Like a former boyfriend who was once much lusted after, now he just repels. The milk has finally turned sour. Watch the country call for his head when he restricts Christmas for us all.


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I think he is fucked now. Like a former boyfriend who was once much lusted after, now he just repels. The milk has finally turned sour. Watch the country call for his head when he restricts Christmas for us all.


Agree with the first bit but I think we won’t do that (Xmas) for that very reason.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I think he is fucked now. Like a former boyfriend who was once much lusted after, now he just repels. The milk has finally turned sour. Watch the country call for his head when he restricts Christmas for us all.


Never mind watching people call for his head, watch then take it


----------



## TopCat (Dec 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Never mind watching people call for his head, watch then take it


Did you miss out a comma?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Did you miss out a comma?


No, but a typo in them


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> 😬



Sorry, know I'm a bit late to this, but aside from everything else, the sheer concept of a "corruptly wallpapered flat" is... well, it's a new one, is all, y'gotta give him that.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 20, 2021)

The icing will be if it turns out his value as a columnist, speaker and media personality has plummeted and he ends up having to get a proper job to pay the school fees.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> The icing will be if it turns out his value as a columnist, speaker and media personality has plummeted and he ends up having to get a proper job to pay the school fees.


he'd need at least several well-paid proper jobs just to pay the child support before you get onto the fees


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 20, 2021)

Yep he'll be even more radioactive than Cameron once he's gone. Suspect he will end up abroad, in the US, grifting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Yep he'll be even more radioactive than Cameron once he's gone. Suspect he will end up abroad, in the US, grifting.


he'll end up rather south of the united states


----------



## Serene (Dec 20, 2021)

I am hearing that Johnson is planning to announce at 6 this evening that Xmas day is to be brought forward to this wednesday ( the 22nd ), and that full lockdown will commence on saturday.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2021)

Serene said:


> I am hearing that Johnson is planning to announce at 6 this evening that Xmas day is to be brought forward to this wednesday ( the 22nd ), and that full lockdown will commence on saturday.


Source? Strikes me as highly unlikely


----------



## Serene (Dec 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Source? Strikes me as highly unlikely


I appologise, I dreamt it last night. Goblin Gove appeared and recommended xmas be moved to next autumn where we can then have two xmasses at once leaving more working days in next December.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Source? Strikes me as highly unlikely


It is important to remember that Serene's posts are for humour purposes only


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Sauce?


I have my suspicions it may have been a contributory factor


----------



## Serene (Dec 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I have my suspicions it may have been a contributory factor


I do not think that it is so far fetched that they would do it. That they would bring it forward.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

Serene said:


> I do not think that it is so far fetched that they would do it, that they would bring it forward.


It's plausible enough to be funny


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It is important to remember that Serene's posts are for humour purposes only


I see.
Ha.




Ha.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I see.
> Ha.
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, get into the seasonal spirit - it's not 'Ha. Ha.', it's...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Source? Strikes me as highly unlikely


Put it on ignore and feel that knot of irritation disappear!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2021)

Cabinet meet at 2pm.


----------



## Serene (Dec 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Put it on ignore and feel that knot of irritation disappear!


I thought this is a friendly left-wing forum. Left-wing people must fight all the hate.


----------



## xenon (Dec 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Put it on ignore and feel that knot of irritation disappear!



Oh don't be mean.

it's xmas!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Source? Strikes me as highly unlikely


serene has been on the sauce to suggest that


----------



## two sheds (Dec 20, 2021)

I thought it was quite good


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

Serene said:


> I thought this is a friendly left-wing forum.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 20, 2021)

Serene said:


> I am hearing that Johnson is planning to announce at 6 this evening that Xmas day is to be brought forward to this wednesday ( the 22nd ), and that full lockdown will commence on saturday.


Stop giving them ideas, you know they can’t think for themselves.


----------



## hegley (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2021)

Oh what a tangled web...


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

Our lies met across a crowded room,
I'm certain that it was politically safer for us to meet in person,
Because we could not trust that certain ministers would not get their knobs out on zoom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Oh what a tangled web...
> 
> View attachment 301940


perhaps the agenda might be published - all meetings have agendas, surely? and if not then perhaps the calling notice might be presented to the public. although i suppose the agenda looked like this:

1) minutes of last drinking session meeting
2) matters arising (whose round is it?)
3) getting pissed
4) laughing at the little people
5) aob


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

He hasnt thought that through, given all the people who couldnt 'pop in' to check on their relatives even when they were dying.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 20, 2021)

Meanwhile, while that meeting was going on..


----------



## Petcha (Dec 20, 2021)

Prolly already been covered but Ed Balls saying there is no other place that pic could have been taken from except the Chancellor's offices


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Prolly already been covered but Ed Balls saying there is no other place that pic could have been taken from except the Chancellor's offices


and he spent enough time gazing out of those windows to know


----------



## Petcha (Dec 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> and he spent enough time gazing out of those windows to know



If this is a play by Sunak then so be it. Anyone, anyone could do a better job right now than the fuckwit currently in No.10. When is the coup going to come.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 301942


The exceptionalism runs deep...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> If this is a play by Sunak then so be it. Anyone, anyone could do a better job right now than the fuckwit currently in No.10. When is the coup going to come.


be careful what you wish for. give it six months of a shitty sunak administration and there'll be calls for johnson to return. but the king over the water will be smears of shit on the thatcher peninsula


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> He hasnt *thought that through*, given all the people who couldnt 'pop in' to check on their relatives even when they were dying.


Err, this is _Dominic Raab_ we're talking about, here. Thinking things through just isn't how he rolls.

(talking of which, he got a bit of a kicking along those lines in last week's Dead Ringers )


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Err, this is _Dominic Raab_ we're talking about, here. Thinking things through just isn't how he rolls.
> 
> (talking of which, he got a bit of a kicking along those lines in last week's Dead Ringers )



The front page of the Star also makes a habit of documenting the search for his brain.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> If this is a play by Sunak then so be it. Anyone, anyone could do a better job right now than the fuckwit currently in No.10. When is the coup going to come.


With Johnson allegedly being a student of the Classics perhaps the Ides of March would be appropriate.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> The front page of the Star also makes a habit of documenting the search for his brain.
> 
> View attachment 301944


Not a paper I read, I should say, so I am pleasantly surprised to find that we are apparently as one on this...


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> The icing will be if it turns out his value as a columnist, speaker and media personality has plummeted and he ends up having to get a proper job to pay the school fees.


He'll probably have to send wave after wave of his children out to get a job.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 20, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 301982


Be a real shame if it's Boris who has been carved up by this time next week.


----------



## Sue (Dec 20, 2021)

My colleague has just been telling me there's been loads of stuff about Boris Johnson in the German/Polish press. Absolutely mortifying. .


----------



## teqniq (Dec 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> If this is a play by Sunak then so be it. Anyone, anyone could do a better job right now than the fuckwit currently in No.10. When is the coup going to come.


I have zero wish to see Sunak in charge. There is, in fact no best of a bad bunch to be had here. Of far more interest to me is what was being discussed when he met healthcare bosses whilst in California.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Of far more interest to me is what was being discussed when he met healthcare bosses whilst in California.


That would be the price.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 20, 2021)

Most likely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

Sue said:


> My colleague has just been telling me there's been loads of stuff about Boris Johnson in the German/Polish press. Absolutely mortifying. .


I'm concerned that if the penguins learn much about Johnson they might turn up their beaks at him


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Be a real shame if it's Boris who has been carved up by this time next week.


Senior members of the 1922 committee have been seen surreptitiously reading swift's 'modest proposal' and I'm told long pig appears on the menu for the parliamentary Tory party's Xmas lunch


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 20, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 301982



"Puffed up, saggy-necked, and doomed, Boris Johnson encounters a turkey."


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "Puffed up, saggy-necked, and doomed, Boris Johnson encounters a turkey."


The first draft of animal farm ends with the line 'they looked from turkey to man and man to turkey and back again and could no longer discern a difference'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2021)

Petcha said:


> If this is a play by Sunak then so be it. Anyone, anyone could do a better job right now than the fuckwit currently in No.10. When is the coup going to come.


Given he's had nearly two years in the job is Sunak not already in too deep to make sweeping changes? Aside from a reshuffle it's difficult to see him ditching all of Truss, Raab, Eustice, Shapps, Patel, etc.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Senior members of the 1922 committee have been seen surreptitiously reading swift's 'modest proposal' and I'm told long pig appears on the menu for the parliamentary Tory party's Xmas lunch



Hope the cunts choke on it.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


>



 2nd square down on the right. Is that some kind of trough ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2021)

What I want to know is if they're slumming it with wine and cheese from Aldi ...


----------



## magneze (Dec 20, 2021)

Sue said:


> My colleague has just been telling me there's been loads of stuff about Boris Johnson in the German/Polish press. Absolutely mortifying. .


Like what?


----------



## Sue (Dec 20, 2021)

magneze said:


> Like what?


Mainly last year's Christmas party stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

not a trot said:


> 2nd square down on the right. Is that some kind of trough ?


That's the shallow grave they've got ready


----------



## Raheem (Dec 20, 2021)

not a trot said:


> 2nd square down on the right. Is that some kind of trough ?


You can't handle the trough!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

Trough justice


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Trough justice


Every time Johnson hears the word trough he wants to get his snout in one


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Every time Johnson hears the word trough he wants to get his snout in one


Kind of a refreshing change from the antepenultimate PM 😱


----------



## Raheem (Dec 20, 2021)

Maybe the mysterious object in the photo is Liz Trough.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Maybe the mysterious object in the photo is Liz Trough.



Nah it's the extention they had put in for Gove to sleep over


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I have zero wish to see Sunak in charge. There is, in fact no best of a bad bunch to be had here. Of far more interest to me is what was being discussed when he met healthcare bosses whilst in California.


As previously mentioned, the telegraph has him on 2/1 with Truss next at 5/1.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## spitfire (Dec 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> He’s lost the terraces. They think it’s all over…




I don’t know why I get these on my timeline but I would feel bad if I didn’t share with you


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank god we haven't got the Irish mutation.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2021)

REJOICE! 

gloomy scientists  

Omicron looks like it'll be rife in the older tory population.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> REJOICE!
> 
> gloomy scientists
> 
> Omicron looks like it'll be rife in the older tory population.


Omni-Crones more likely!


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> REJOICE!
> 
> gloomy scientists



I'm struggling to think of times when government ministers defying gloomy scientists has turned out to be something to rejoice about.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this makes me really worried about the 1/6 of the population who think he's more honest than most politicians - probably the same 1/6 who think he has sound judgment.


classic vox pop: Hes doing his best + well who else could do the job?
 Never mind imaging the end of capitalism, some people cant even imagine an alternative to johnson


----------



## Badgers (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> classic vox pop: Hes doing his best + well who else could do the job?
> Never mind imaging the end of capitalism, some people cant even imagine an alternative to johnson


Well not an alternative on the same abysmal level anyway


----------



## steeplejack (Dec 21, 2021)

What would be more astonishing amidst all this drip-drip of illegal parties is a picture of Johnson and senior Tories _actually doing some work_ in mid-2020.

I guess work, like rules, is for the little people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> What would be more astonishing amidst all this drip-drip of illegal parties is a picture of Johnson and senior Tories _actually doing some work_ in mid-2020.
> 
> I guess work, like rules, is for the little people.


Be grateful they're not working or the harm they've done through inactivity would be as nothing compared to the mess they'd make through exerting effort


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2021)

Up to date favourability polling looking unsurprisingly dire for blustercunt...but nearly 1 in 4 respondents thinking he's doing well is disturbing...the walk amongst us.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 21, 2021)

From the Daily Heil; I love, love, love that they have included the dog!


----------



## stdP (Dec 21, 2021)

Graun has some excerpts from the continental press, including this from Spiegel's Jörg Schindler:



> Der Spiegel said bluntly that barely two years after “the apparently glorious election victory of the political entertainer”, Johnson today resembles “a fire-eater who’s run out of fuel: no more sparks, no flickering flames, only cold smoke rising over Downing Street.”
> 
> The paper’s London correspondent, Jörg Schindler, however, concluded it was not yet certain the prime minister with “a Pinocchio-like relationship with the truth” was about to leave the stage. Despite partygate, wallpapergate and countless other scandals, Johnson had “never made a secret of the fact that he only knows one moral code: his”.
> 
> He has always been, the magazine said, “the naked emperor who cried: ‘Look, I have no clothes.’ That has made him unassailable.” Even with his polling at record lows, he will not resign. And for him to be kicked out by his party, “it would first have to recover the decency it largely lost when it surrendered to its election winner”.











						‘A fire-eater who’s run out of fuel’: European press lays into Boris Johnson
					

Continental media are in no mood to donner un break to the British PM, sensing the ‘beginning of the end’




					www.theguardian.com
				




Personally, I'm thinking of a scene from _Robocop_ where a desperate politician barricades himself in his office with a bunch of hostages and an uzi, begging to be given his job back. Maybe they'll even throw in a Blaupunkt.


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2021)

stdP said:


> Personally, I'm thinking of a scene from _Robocop_ where a desperate politician barricades himself in his office with a bunch of hostages and an uzi, begging to be given his job back. Maybe they'll even throw in a Blaupunkt.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 21, 2021)

Schmetterling said:


> From the Daily Heil; I love, love, love that they have included the dog!
> 
> 
> View attachment 302121



Who the hell is Martin Reynolds and why have they photoshopped the giant fish he caught that he was showing Dim Dom out of the pic.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 21, 2021)

Schmetterling said:


> From the Daily Heil; I love, love, love that they have included the dog!
> 
> 
> View attachment 302121


Carrie is holding the dog, it has pointed ears if you zoom in.


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> Who the hell is Martin Reynolds and why have they photoshopped the giant fish he caught that he was showing Dim Dom out of the pic.


He appears to be attempting to play charades with a blind person.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Up to date favourability polling looking unsurprisingly dire for blustercunt...but nearly 1 in 4 respondents thinking he's doing well is disturbing...the walk amongst us.
> 
> View attachment 302115


I’m surprised by this, did not think the Xmas party business would be very damaging at all


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m surprised by this, did not think the Xmas party business would be very damaging at all



People love a good snitch. We saw a lot of people getting irate watching the neighbours break the rules, mass curtain twitching and staring at the world outside (of course when _I_ do it's absolutely fine, vital in fact) and this is just more of the same. "I was a good lad, but he broke the rules, absolute bastard"


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> People love a good snitch. We saw a lot of people getting irate watching the neighbours break the rules, mass curtain twitching and staring at the world outside (of course when _I_ do it's absolutely fine, vital in fact) and this is just more of the same. "I was a good lad, but he broke the rules, absolute bastard"


Yes, but there are many of us who did break the rules too, which is why he may get alway with this


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, but there are many of us who did break the rules too, which is why he may get alway with this



Yes but again, when I/you break the rules it's fine. Other people no.

We always justify our own behaviour and pull up others


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m surprised by this, did not think the Xmas party business would be very damaging at all


Personally not surprised; having listened all week to my elderly rellies...they're furious...and the demographic that vote for these cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m surprised by this, did not think the Xmas party business would be very damaging at all


no one likes being taken for a fool and being laughed at and everyone feels the tories have been taking them for fools and laughing at them with these parties.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Up to date favourability polling looking unsurprisingly dire for blustercunt...but nearly 1 in 4 respondents thinking he's doing well is disturbing...the walk amongst us.
> 
> View attachment 302115


it's interesting there's not much of a vaccine boost there and the great leap after the first lockdown only looks to have lasted about the six weeks we were originally told we'd be off


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, but there are many of us who did break the rules too, which is why he may get alway with this


Well I didn't break the rules, but if you did then stop bitching about Johnson breaking the rules.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Well I didn't break the rules, but if you did then stop bitching about Johnson breaking the rules.


I’m not. But loads of people did break the rules, esp at Xmas, so perhaps that’s why he’s getting away with it so far


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m not. But loads of people did break the rules, esp at Xmas, so perhaps that’s why he’s getting away with it so far


If those who did break the rules are now moaning about Boris doing are fucking hypocrites. 😠


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> If those who did break the rules are now moaning about Boris doing are fucking hypocrites. 😠


Which is why a lot of people are keeping their mouths shut!


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Which is why a lot of people are keeping their mouths shut!


OK, sorry I'm right fucked off at the moment. I been very careful for the last 18 months. I now have to have Christmas Day with my S.I.L in a tiny dining room and her and her boyfriend don't give a shit about restriction. They are unvaccinated and I wouldn't trust them to actually take a LFT before anyway.


----------



## Sue (Dec 21, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> OK, sorry I'm right fucked off at the moment. I been very careful for the last 18 months.* I now have to have Christmas Day with my S.I.L in a tiny dining room and her and her boyfriend* don't give a shit about restriction. They are unvaccinated and I wouldn't trust them to actually take a LFT before anyway.


Nah, you don't. Just tell whoever you need to that your plans have changed, not comfortable seeing people at the moment whatever. Got to be better than spending the day fucked off and possibly catching Covid into the bargain.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m surprised by this, did not think the Xmas party business would be very damaging at all



To this untrained eye the timing is key here.  

If _Operation Pretend its not Happening_ had continued and people were beginning to think covid is in the past and we're moving on this stuff wouldn't have been important.  A lot of people would have laughed and told stories of them doing similar.

As it is covid is back with a vengeance and all the rules and negative impact on peoples lives, livelihoods and freedoms.  People want to lash out and along comes the perfect opportunity to do so.  Loads of photos of the government not giving a shit about their own rules just as they are about to reimpose some.

People are angry, pissed off and miserable.  Any Government will be getting pelters in this situation but its just all being served on a platter.


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm not convinced about that, given how many people had loved ones die during the party periods in question.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 21, 2021)

Agreed. I can't be alone in knowing several people who died of covid. It's no surprise that many are furious.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 21, 2021)

The party thing isn't about rules it's about the fact they laughed about it in our faces,  people are rightly furious and bring it on.

As a raver if this bunch of cunts are brought down by a bunch of crap illegal  parties it would be wonderful.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 21, 2021)

Big difference between others who broke covid rules and Johnsons verminous crew.

1. They weren't entire organisations with responsibility for staff but small numbers of private individuals.

2.they weren't the people setting the rules for everyone else and penalising the offenders.

It's blazingly  arrogant and contemptuous behaviour. Rules are for the plebs not the likes of them.

They love power but duck the responsibility that's is supposed to come with it. I can't think of any government of the past 80 years that would have behaved so cuntishly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m surprised by this, did not think the Xmas party business would be very damaging at all


People couldn’t visit their dying relatives. People’s relatives died alone.  People were arrested for not following the rules.  Because they wanted to see Dad before he died.  And that lot have just been having a lovely round of cheese and wine parties. Of course people are fucking furious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> People couldn’t visit their dying relatives. People’s relatives died alone.  People were arrested for not following the rules.  Because they wanted to see Dad before he died.  And that lot have just been having a lovely round of cheese and wine parties. Of course people are fucking furious.


Why now though? They’ve always behaved like this


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2021)

they got caught? 

even better though they ratted on themselves


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why now though? They’ve always behaved like this


I know, but evidence has made the news.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why now though? They’ve always behaved like this


Someone has leaked the info/pictures for maximum damage and right at the time when more precautions/safety measures should be implemented re: Covid. The people who stand to get maximum gain from this strategy are the far-right of the vermin and their backers such as the ERG and disaster capitalists.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 21, 2021)

Heh









						Met refers itself to watchdog over handling of No 10 Christmas party
					

THE Metropolitan Police has referred itself to the police watchdog after a complaint was made over its handling of an alleged Downing Street…




					www.thenational.scot
				






> THE Metropolitan Police has referred itself to the police watchdog after a complaint was made over its handling of an alleged Downing Street Christmas party.
> 
> Baroness Jones of Moulsecoomb wrote to the Independent Office for Police Conduct (IOPC) to raise concerns over the reported event on December 18 2020 and the lack of an investigation....



This be her:


----------



## mango5 (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why now though? They’ve always behaved like this


Are you really saying that folk who were denied access to dying relatives should have known that Tory politicians were flouting the rules, and so are overreacting?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2021)

mango5 said:


> Are you really saying that folk who were denied access to dying relatives should have known that Tory politicians were flouting the rules, and so are overreacting?




No, where are you reading that? why would i say that?

 it's just odd that the press are making such a fuss of it while it's been under their noses the whole time. it's almost as if they might have been partying themselves. perhaps even at some of the same parties.


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why now though? They’ve always behaved like this


It does seem likely that there is an interesting back story which explains why the evidence is coming thick and fast just now.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2021)

mango5 said:


> Are you really saying that folk who were denied access to dying relatives should have known that Tory politicians were flouting the rules, and so are overreacting?


No of course not overreacting. They're screwing us in so many unrelated ways though - selloff of the NHS and utter contempt they hold the efforts made by doctors and nurses over the last two years, taking advantage of coronavirus to piss money up the wall to their donors and mates, pushing through laws so they can reverse judges' decisions, stop people voting and criminalize protest, allowing the huge fucking corruption of LLPs so criminals can buy up half of London, let companies evade taxes overseas .... people should suspect it's quite likely.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No, where are you reading that? why would i say that?
> 
> it's just odd that the press are making such a fuss of it while it's been under their noses the whole time. it's almost as if they might have been partying themselves. perhaps even at some of the same parties.


You responded to a post about public opinion so I did not realise you were thinking of journalists.


----------



## mango5 (Dec 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> No of course not overreacting. They're screwing us in so many unrelated ways though - selloff of the NHS and utter contempt they hold the efforts made by doctors and nurses over the last two years, taking advantage of coronavirus to piss money up the wall to their donors and mates, pushing through laws so they can reverse judges' decisions, stop people voting and criminalize protest, allowing the huge fucking corruption of LLPs so criminals can buy up half of London, let companies evade taxes overseas .... people should suspect it's quite likely.


I agree with you. But we all know that Urban is not generally aligned with the general population. We may think people shouldn't be surprised but that's a bit too divisive and close to thinking they're stoopid for my liking.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no one likes being taken for a fool and being laughed at and everyone feels the tories have been taking them for fools and laughing at them with these parties.



shame its only taking 10 years for a large portion of the electorate to remember

never trust a fucking tory


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2021)

The photos are hardly damning evidence. A party? It's some work colleagues standing about outside talking. If people are using it as a focus for their anger I think it's more about how they are feeling anyway, than what the photos actually show.

They are generating much more attention than what I consider  more damning photos which are eg those of BJ refusing to wear a mask in hospitals.

The garden "party" photo is a better hook for DM etc to use because it can attract the ire of the anti-restrictions crowd, unlike the others I mention. Personally I don't feel like joining in with it.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2021)

ah tbf if you though the torys were a shower of cunts before people found out they were having parties during lockdown 

it not going to be life changing but people who voted for the fuckers

nice to see them finally get a bit of the message


----------



## xenon (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe I'm more jaded than I thought. I can't get too worked up about Johnson et al, cheese and wine in the garden. I'm actually finding it kinda funny how lots of people are seemingly suddenly shocked and mortified by this bunch of obvious spivs, tossers and degenerates. Also enjoying the bricks being thrown and ridiculous spectacle of Raab dim witidly trying to bullshit on their behalf of course.

I mean I'd machine gun them all down, natr. But fairly dispassionately at this point.


----------



## xenon (Dec 21, 2021)

The question of who's behind this is interesting though. Money is on ERG, disaster capitalists, Tory right wing.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2021)

xenon said:


> Maybe I'm more jaded than I thought. I can't get too worked up about Johnson et al, cheese and wine in the garden. I'm actually finding it kinda funny how lots of people are seemingly suddenly shocked and mortified by this bunch of obvious spivs, tossers and degenerates. Also enjoying the bricks being thrown and ridiculous spectacle of Raab dim witidly trying to bullshit on their behalf of course.
> 
> I mean I'd machine gun them all down, natr. But fairly dispassionately at this point.



well it easier than just shouting at the fuckers that you were not angry about needing to now show  id when you vote



but got pissed off about xmas and sports events


----------



## xenon (Dec 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> well it easier than just shouting at the fuckers that you were not angry about needing to now show  id when you vote
> 
> 
> 
> but got pissed off about xmas and sports events



It's a bit of a stereotype but I wonder if there are many in the venn diagram of tutting at BLM protests last year, there's a pandemic on, arrest them etc. Who are now all about the freedomz!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 22, 2021)

i really dont get why some are surprised that party gate has struck a chord with the wider public. most people dont follow politics closely other than when it directly affects them - and this absolutely does - everyone was under restrictions and the sight of the people who laid down those restrictions openly and consistently flouting them will have gone down like  a cup of cold sick. 

And as for "surely they knows that  these cunts are cunts" - well this is not typical behaviour - every other government since the war would have made sure that there were no parties or rule breaking amongst its own staff and ministers  - partly because it would political suicide to do otherwise.

Even Cameron would have kept his little party's under the radar - not have  the entire government doing what the fuck it likes across downing street, whitehall and Conservative HQ - that's what really stands out for me - they didnt slip off to some  high hedged home counties retreat  - it was in the official buildings - openly condoned by the highest authority.

How would your employer have reacted if you'd have used your workplace for a lockdown busting knees up? Turn up with a hamper and the bubbly and hosted the quiz? - or slapped you with a p45 quicker than  you could say "gross misconduct" ?


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 22, 2021)

Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill, barely a blip. Hypocrisy in the upper echelons, popular outrage. Twas ever thus.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> How would your employer have reacted if you'd have used your workplace for a lockdown busting knees up? Turn up with a hamper and the bubbly and do the quiz? - or slapped you with a p45 quicker than you could say "gross misconduct" ?


That's the thing, at a certain level now, there is no such thing as missconduct. And this badly damages society at many levels, school kids are now being taught not to take responsibility but to work out ways to avoid it. 

Could be a good thing in the long run, revolution needs young fighters.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2021)

The Met has referred itself to whatever the cunts who whitewash pig abuse are called this week, on grounds of ‘aiding and abetting a criminal offence’ in not stopping the parties they could see going on in full force right in front of their snouts.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Met has referred itself to whatever the cunts who whitewash pig abuse are called this week, on grounds of ‘aiding and abetting a criminal offence’ in not stopping the parties they could see going on in full force right in front of their snouts.


It's bound to be a whitewash, but it keeps the pot boiling nicely.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 22, 2021)

In fairness I wouldn't fancy being the copper who tried to stop them having a party.  Look what happened when that cop simply asked one of them to use a side gate instead of the locked main gate.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> In fairness I wouldn't fancy being the copper who tried to stop them having a party.  Look what happened when that cop simply asked one of them to use a side gate instead of the locked main gate.


Yeah, you just wouldn't would you. fuck up yer career for the sake of those tossers. This is why it's obvious that strong principled management doesn't exist


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 22, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah, you just wouldn't would you. fuck up yer career for the sake of those tossers. This is why it's obvious that strong principled management doesn't exist


Hmmmm; I wonder, could it possibly have been the police who took photos?


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 22, 2021)

Schmetterling said:


> Hmmmm; I wonder, could it possibly have been the police who took photos?


Id hope that there was at least one non rotten apple in the barrel


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2021)

The Met overlooking things is one Dick looking out for another.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2021)

Today's security check


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 22, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The Met has referred itself to whatever the cunts who whitewash pig abuse are called this week, on grounds of ‘aiding and abetting a criminal offence’ in not stopping the parties they could see going on in full force right in front of their snouts.


It'll be the low level coppers who'll get the blame for not intervening


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> It'll be the low level coppers who'll get the blame for not intervening




Surely Cressida will be honourable enough to accept that her officers act on her behalf and she’ll fall on her sword, no?


----------



## Sue (Dec 22, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 302399


Tbf that's what i look like most days. And i can't even blame the Special Brew


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 302399


Oh, the resemblance to Trump is eerie!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 22, 2021)

Mr Magoo is on one again . Popcorn or tortillas?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 23, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mr Magoo is on one again . Popcorn or tortillas?



Both.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 23, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> i really dont get why some are surprised that party gate has struck a chord with the wider public. most people dont follow politics closely other than when it directly affects them - and this absolutely does - everyone was under restrictions and the sight of the people who laid down those restrictions openly and consistently flouting them will have gone down like  a cup of cold sick.
> 
> And as for "surely they knows that  these cunts are cunts" - well this is not typical behaviour - every other government since the war would have made sure that there were no parties or rule breaking amongst its own staff and ministers  - partly because it would political suicide to do otherwise.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. 
They blatantly flouted their own rules, the ones they imposed on us, leading to some awful situations whereby relatives were unable to visit their sick or dying loved ones. 
In addition - and as Pickman's model pointed out earlier - no-one likes being laughed at. And that’s just what Allegra Stratton appeared to be doing, giggling away.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 23, 2021)

People really, really, really hate making the sacrifices that everybody has been ordered to make, and then finding out others didn't make them .  It taps right in to toddler-level emotion of "IT'S NOT FAAAAAAAAIR". 

And then you have this situation, in which the sacrifice being made was really very serious -- not seeing your own dying relatives. 

And then you have them laughing about it.

And as for the idea that "most people" weren't obeying -- I'd say that's bollocks.  Most people have always gone alone with what they have been told to do.  Sure, there is always a minority that don't, but don't let their visibility fool you into thinking that's anything but a minority.  One of the things that's taken me by surprise in each lockdown is just how laser-focused almost everybody seems to be on the exact letter of the law for each and every rule.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 23, 2021)

The Cops were sending drones up to tell Joe Bloggs what was essential.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

and on reflection all of that was pretty low risk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The Cops were sending drones up to tell Joe Bloggs what was essential.



I didn't think there _were_ internal restrictions on travel


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I didn't think there _were_ internal restrictions on travel


How soon we forget.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> How soon we forget.


All the guidance I can get hold of says there are no restrictions on people meeting outdoors, on exercise, social distancing, travel within the UK...whether or not that's sensible isn't what I'm talking about


----------



## teqniq (Dec 23, 2021)

Colour me hugely surprised:









						Police watchdog dismisses complaint against No 10 officers over alleged party
					

IOPC was asked to investigate after reports of gathering during lockdown in December last year




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> All the guidance I can get hold of says there are no restrictions on people meeting outdoors, on exercise, social distancing, travel within the UK...whether or not that's sensible isn't what I'm talking about


This was 2020. Non essential travel was banned even before Lockdown One.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> This was 2020. Non essential travel was banned even before Lockdown One.


I'm genuinely confused. Are you being satirical?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I'm genuinely confused. Are you being satirical?


No.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> All the guidance I can get hold of says there are no restrictions on people meeting outdoors, on exercise, social distancing, travel within the UK...whether or not that's sensible isn't what I'm talking about


We are talking about spring 2020.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I'm genuinely confused. Are you being satirical?


There may be a time-lag problem going on. I’m reminding people of how the cops were carrying on in 2020 at the time of the Downing Street garden party, and what “we’re all in this together” meant for everyone else at that time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

Helps if you read the date of the tweet, Steely you knob


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> There may be a time-lag problem going on. I’m reminding people of how the cops were carrying on in 2020 at the time of the Downing Street garden party, and what “we’re all in this together” meant for everyone else at that time.


Time lag and brain fail


----------



## existentialist (Dec 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Helps if you read the date of the tweet, Steely you knob


Easy mistake to make. I was a bit WTF , until I realised it was a historical reference


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

Had me confused too until I went searching for a date.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 23, 2021)

In London last Christmas the cops were at train stations stopping people travelling out of the city / home.  My mate is a manager at a local pub and he had to put up several of his staff as they were turned away at the station.

Travel has been banned on several occasions.


----------



## Supine (Dec 23, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Travel has been banned on several occasions.



I must have missed that, and i traveled every week!


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 23, 2021)

Supine said:


> I must have missed that, and i traveled every week!



Blood on your hands etc.


----------



## Supine (Dec 23, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Blood on your hands etc.



Pretty sure i managed to avoid knocking anyone over


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2021)

Actually travel was effectively only really banned for public transport users, whilst car owners continued to do what they wanted.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Actually travel was effectively only really banned for public transport users, whilst car owners continued to do what they wanted.


Not entirely true at least in Wales. In the early weeks of the lockdown there was a very noticeable reduction in traffic. The OB were at one point stopping drivers on the A470 going into Cardiff to ask purpose of travel. I was stopped and showed my ID (support worker) and was allowed to carry on no problem. I drove to Aberystwyth a couple of times and saw very little traffic indeed.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Actually travel was effectively only really banned for public transport users, whilst car owners continued to do what they wanted.


In England?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2021)

brogdale said:


> In England?


Yes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Actually travel was effectively only really banned for public transport users, whilst car owners continued to do what they wanted.











						Drug driver did 122mph after lockdown haircut in Wales
					

Man stopped by police after having a haircut in Wales also handed a fine for drug-driving




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				












						Man drove through Somerset on 200 mile lockdown trip to buy Doritos
					

He was later fined for breaching Covid rules




					www.somersetlive.co.uk
				












						Essex couple fined for driving from Essex to Kent to buy a toy car
					

They were both fined £200




					www.essexlive.news
				












						Motorist caught 'just out for a drive' breaching covid rules
					

He told stunned officers he was just taking his girlfriend for a spin in his motor




					www.staffordshire-live.co.uk
				




I'm also trying to find the cunt who got pulled over for a hundred mile trip to pickup dog food but google isn't bringing it up.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 23, 2021)

An uplifting interlude.


----------



## flypanam (Dec 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Actually travel was effectively only really banned for public transport users, whilst car owners continued to do what they wanted.


Rubbish, traffic fell noticeably in the early days of the lockdown. I remember the roads of Crystal Palace been really empty and it was a joy to go for a walk.


----------



## agricola (Dec 23, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Rubbish, traffic fell noticeably in the early days of the lockdown. I remember the roads of Crystal Palace been really empty and it was a joy to go for a walk.



Central London was fantastic to walk around throughout that time too, and the air was so much clearer.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2021)

I said car owners continued to do what they wanted. For many of them that meant not going anywhere especially at the beginning, when we enjoyed perhaps 2 or 3 weeks of unusually empty roads.

There may have been a scattering of fines and police stops in the early days.

However, as time went on it was increasingly the case that those with cars were feeling free to drive around for leisure purposes while there was quite strong messaging that we shouldn't be doing this on public transport.


----------



## splonkydoo (Dec 23, 2021)

did that other cunt put out his new 'blog' yet?


----------



## stdP (Dec 23, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Not entirely true at least in Wales. In the early weeks of the lockdown there was a very noticeable reduction in traffic. The OB were at one point stopping drivers on the A470 going into Cardiff to ask purpose of travel. I was stopped and showed my ID (support worker) and was allowed to carry on no problem. I drove to Aberystwyth a couple of times and saw very little traffic indeed.



Wales also had the border thing as well; by nature of their commute and geography, a friend of the family crossed the england/wales border twice on their way to work (medical oxygen QA, so thoroughly in the "essential worker" category) and was stopped multiple times both for travelling and at the border crossing.



flypanam said:


> Rubbish, traffic fell noticeably in the early days of the lockdown. I remember the roads of Crystal Palace been really empty and it was a joy to go for a walk.



The roads were certainly much emptier than usual at first but there was also an unhealthy contingent of absolute wankers who saw that as carte blanche to go as as fast as possible. I nearly got flattened when some pillock overtook a bus at a bus stop without looking to see if there was anyone occupying the opposite lane.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 23, 2021)

As it happens I went on a walk around crystal palace during that quiet time and this was one of the scenes along the way









						Speeding and general dangerous driving in and around Brixton
					

This is now up:  About Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood  Should probably have its own thread. In fact let me do that now.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2021)

This was one of the more memorable breach's of travel rules. Fined as well. Covid: Women fined for going for a walk receive police apology


----------



## stdP (Dec 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> As it happens I went on a walk around crystal palace during that quiet time and this was one of the scenes asking the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yowzer, I managed to miss that when it happened (think I would have still been in the office at the time), was that the cause of all the building work that blocked the road there? Looked like it took out a fair chunk of the bricks.

P.S. Just in case people are forgetting, I'd like to remind everyone in the last few pages that Boris Johnson is still a monster twat. A bellend of utterly gargantuan proportions. A mutated speck of smegma that, through gorging on misery, pain and stupidity has somehow grown to near-sentience.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2021)

This had to be worthy of a mention Alan Bennett dedicates Kipling poem A Dead Statesman to Boris Johnson


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

Getting Covid booster follows ‘teaching of Jesus Christ’, says Boris Johnson
					

PM urges public to take up jab in Christmas message that echoes archbishop saying vaccination is ‘how we love our neighbour’




					www.theguardian.com
				




not sure sleeping with someone else when your wife has cancer is following 'teaching of Jesus Christ', nor bearing false witness for most of his adult life. Perhaps he should go, give all he has to the poor and generally fuck off, hypocritical preachy git.


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 24, 2021)

Yeah, but let he who is without sin cast the first... STONE HIM!!!!!!11!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 24, 2021)

kabbes said:


> People really, really, really hate making the sacrifices that everybody has been ordered to make, and then finding out others didn't make them .  It taps right in to toddler-level emotion of "IT'S NOT FAAAAAAAAIR".
> 
> And then you have this situation, in which the sacrifice being made was really very serious -- not seeing your own dying relatives.
> 
> ...


Aye, pretty much this.

All the other stuff - the NHS, the Policing bill, welfare, etc - is either too complicated, too boring, too easy to blame some mythical bogeyman, or simply too "well, I'm alright, Jack".

But something like this, almost everyone has direct experience of the sacrifices, whether that's something truly painful such as loved ones dying, or simply not being able to do "what I want, when I want", and missing out on mates, and parties and good times (which I'm generally ok with but other people really seem to feel hard).

So to then see the people who told us to make all those small and large sacrifices not making them themselves, the reaction is just very instinctual and visceral.

Plus, hypocrisy specifically really seems to infuriate people to a very high degree. Whenever they decide they actually see it, of course...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 24, 2021)

When yer leaders start referencing god in statements, you know things are properly fucked.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 24, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Yeah, but let he who is without sin cast the first... STONE HIM!!!!!!11!!


Make a proper job if it and put him in a concrete overcoat.


----------



## elbows (Dec 24, 2021)

> Merry Christmas is followed by Wham's Last Christmas at three and Mariah Carey's All I Want For Christmas Is You at four. An expletive-laden protest song against Boris Johnson has also made the top five.











						LadBaby score historic fourth Christmas number one
					

They surpass the Beatles and the Spice Girls as the act with the most festive chart-toppers in a row.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also:









						LadBaby criticises The Kunts for trying to get Christmas No 1 with Boris Johnson song
					

Comedy rock group’s track ‘Boris Johnson Is STILL A F***ing C***’ reached No 5 in midweek chart




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Speaking to the _Official Charts_, Hoyle said that he never allowed himself to think that their song might get Christmas No 1 until it was announced, adding: “You never know with impending restrictions potentially coming into play from the government, and the constant discontent with Boris Johnson – there’s definitely a third song in the running should the guidelines change.”
> 
> Alluding to The Kunts’ track, Hoyle said that he would rather choose positivity at Christmas and continued: “It takes a certain sort of person to download a song with that in the title, but you never know.”


----------



## elbows (Dec 24, 2021)

I hadnt kept up with all the different versions. Here are just a few of them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 24, 2021)

elbows said:


> I hadnt kept up with all the different versions. Here are just a few of them.



This has reduced my bah humbug level slightly


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

Sent one as a Christmas greeting


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 25, 2021)

Was lucky to have a few words with Kunt after his Bristol gig a few weeks ago, and even bag a picture with the great man. He’s a top bloke.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 25, 2021)

Bad link


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2021)

Time for Tory Jesus, again...


----------



## Ming (Dec 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Time for Tory Jesus, again...
> 
> View attachment 303059


Supply side Jesus is quite funny.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 26, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Was lucky to have a few words with Kunt after his Bristol gig a few weeks ago, and even bag a picture with the great man. He’s a top bloke.
> 
> View attachment 302853



Is he setting up his next single by stealing Michael Fabricunt's wig? Perhaps we've been overestimating Liz Truss's chances?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 26, 2021)

chances?


----------



## gosub (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 26, 2021)

gosub said:


>



I got a Greggs gift card for Christmas and I'm going to struggle to even scoff the vegan sausage roll after that.


----------



## Sue (Dec 26, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I got a Greggs gift card for Christmas and I'm going to struggle to even scoff the vegan sausage roll after that.


Greggs gift card?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 26, 2021)

Sue said:


> Greggs gift card?


Yep, partners daughter got me pringles, beer, weed, Greggs card and chocolate. Is this painting a picture?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2021)

The festive bake is the nuts


----------



## teqniq (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## N_igma (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2021)

Nah, fuck demanding smartness, it’s bollocks. The same shit they used to attack Corbyn, Foot etc. though not evenly applied. Let politicians wear T-shirts and tracky bottoms at the cenotaph if they like, attack their shit ideas not the clothes.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Nah, fuck demanding smartness, it’s bollocks. The same shit they used to attack Corbyn, Foot etc. though not evenly applied. Let politicians wear T-shirts and tracky bottoms at the cenotaph if they like, attack their shit ideas not the clothes.


TBF, Johnson's scruffiness is a perfect reflection of how he does things generally...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Is Boris in the army?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2021)

Foot took far more care of his appearance.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Foot took far more care of his appearance.


Johnson’s is by design, fancying himself some kind of Dennis the Menace character. But still don’t want to play that game of oh look at his silly hair, laughing at Trump’s tie, getting snooty about ketchup on steak etc.  They feed us these things as a diversion.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Johnson’s is by design, fancying himself some kind of Dennis the Menace character. But still don’t want to play that game of oh look at his silly hair, laughing at Trump’s tie, getting snooty about ketchup on steak etc.  They feed us these things as a diversion.



Indeed, and as someone who is unable to not be scruffy (I have an inbuilt rumpling field, I could crease plate armour) it would be hypocritical of me to call Boris a scruffy rumpled streak of piss stained cloth dressed as a man.

I'll focus on him being an absolute fuckhead and scumbucket.


----------



## philosophical (Dec 27, 2021)

Moaning about the way Johnson looks is irrelevant.
He is a fucking Prince of Darkness, it is what he does and fails to do that counts.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 27, 2021)

I think looking like a scruffy fuck in a video to the armed forces is something that could definitely give elements within the Tory party an additional stick to beat him with if they decide they've had enough. I don't think it's really relevant on here though.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Indeed, and as someone who is unable to not be scruffy (I have an inbuilt rumpling field, I could crease plate armour) it would be hypocritical of me to call Boris a scruffy rumpled streak of piss stained cloth dressed as a man.
> 
> I'll focus on him being an absolute fuckhead and scumbucket.


There's a difference between being naturally scruffy and deliberately playing a scruffy character as part of your anti social irresponsible isn't everything a terrific wheeze grift.


----------



## not a trot (Dec 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




The fucking tree is better dressed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Johnson’s is by design, fancying himself some kind of Dennis the Menace character. But still don’t want to play that game of oh look at his silly hair, laughing at Trump’s tie, getting snooty about ketchup on steak etc.  They feed us these things as a diversion.


The thing is that many people eg in the military do take these things seriously and see this behaviour as an insult.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think looking like a scruffy fuck in a video to the armed forces is something that could definitely give elements within the Tory party an additional stick to beat him with if they decide they've had enough. I don't think it's really relevant on here though.



Our 'brave boys' deserve better 😢


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The thing is that many people eg in the military do take these things seriously and see this behaviour as an insult.


117% this


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 27, 2021)

most people know how to dress appropriately - and johnson certainly does. the message that appearing at a formal event looking like an alcoholic hack after a three day bender  sends is "i dont give a fuck about you" - which, i suppose,  is  sincere in its way.


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Johnson’s is by design, fancying himself some kind of Dennis the Menace character.


Jacob Rees-Mogg is fairly easy to spot; which is Johnson?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 27, 2021)

stavros said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg is fairly easy to spot; which is Johnson?
> 
> View attachment 303386


For my money, Spotty is Sajid Javid, the goofy one at the back has to be Diminic Raab. No idea who "Teach" would be, though


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> For my money, Spotty is Sajid Javid, the goofy one at the back has to be Diminic Raab. No idea who "Teach" would be, though


The Speaker?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 27, 2021)

stavros said:


> Jacob Rees-Mogg is fairly easy to spot; which is Johnson?
> 
> View attachment 303386



Boris Johnson appears to be based on Fatty Fudge.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2021)

A ridiculous excuse for a politician.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2021)

But remember guys, it's only opinions.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BCBlues (Dec 29, 2021)

He'd actually fit well in This Country.



In fact, wasn't there a scarecrow competition in one episode.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2021)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 303593


Clowning is a skilled profession whereas any auld shit can be a politician


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Clowning is a skilled profession whereas any auld shit can be a politician


I'm not a fan of clowns but if I were a clown I think I'd be offended at the suggestion that politicians were clowns.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not a fan of clowns but if I were a clown I think I'd be offended at the suggestion that politicians were clowns.


Boris Johnson is a clown of the pennywise variety


----------



## two sheds (Dec 29, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I'm not a fan of clowns but if I were a clown I think I'd be offended at the suggestion that politicians were clowns.


I've removed my Like for the post


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris Johnson is a clown of the pennywise variety


Shudder


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I've removed my Like for the post


I appreciate that Mr Sheds, as I am sure do the clowns.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



That was - well, I guess he was not in the country.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 29, 2021)

or was with someone he shouldn't be with


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> or was with someone he shouldn't be with


But his wife just had a ba - oh yeah, this is Boris bloody Johnson.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> But his wife just had a ba - oh yeah, this is Boris bloody Johnson.


Yeah, like the words wife and baby mean anything to Boris.


----------



## extra dry (Dec 30, 2021)

There needs to be a revolution, 2022 adds up to 6, which as you all know is a revolultionairey number.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 30, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> That was - well, I guess he was not in the country.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 30, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Boris Johnson is a clown of the pennywise variety


Or the John Wayne Gacy type of clown, given the number of Covid deaths he's been responsible for


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 30, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Or the John Wayne Gacy type of clown, given the number of Covid deaths he's been responsible for


Double shudder.

I've read a lot about serial killers and see a stupid amount of documentaries and can just about watch stuff about Gacy but he is creepy as fuck and scares the bejesus out of me.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 31, 2021)

So where has this lazy fuck been then ? Blates not at work. He’s fucking lying 4sure


----------



## iveivan (Dec 31, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> So where has this lazy fuck been then ? Blates not at work. He’s fucking lying 4sure


And which dodgy person paid for the holiday?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 1, 2022)

Quelle surprise:









						Anger at reports Boris Johnson to be cleared by flat refurbishment probe
					

Standards adviser expected to criticise PM’s conduct but conclude he did not breach ministerial code




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## MrSki (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jan 2, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



There really was no need for the 'shopped sceptre - the rest of him already looks such a wanker disgrace. 

WTF is that button badge he's wearing?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> There really was no need for the 'shopped sceptre - the rest of him already looks such a wanker disgrace.
> 
> WTF is that button badge he's wearing?


EU flag innit. LOL


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> EU flag innit. LOL


Yeah, that's what I thought!


----------



## MrSki (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2022)

Gift of a pic for _Private Eye_/a caption opportunity for us....


----------



## clicker (Jan 3, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Gift of a pic for _Private Eye_/a caption opportunity for us....
> 
> View attachment 304372


'And just like that I fuc*ed up everything.'


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 3, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Gift of a pic for _Private Eye_/a caption opportunity for us....
> 
> View attachment 304372


See my finger?
See my thumb?
See my fist ?
I’ll get one of my mates to sell you some!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Gift of a pic for _Private Eye_/a caption opportunity for us....
> 
> View attachment 304372


"It's OK - my _other_ hand is the one I infect people with"


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 3, 2022)

Go on, call me a tousled haired mop head again. You little fuc.er.


----------



## magneze (Jan 3, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Gift of a pic for _Private Eye_/a caption opportunity for us....
> 
> View attachment 304372


Don't want the vaccine? Suppositories for you then!


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 3, 2022)

“Fuck business… Fist the U.K.”


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Gift of a pic for _Private Eye_/a caption opportunity for us....
> 
> View attachment 304372


And if you turn down my vaccine...


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 3, 2022)

"I'm going to defeat covid with one arm tied behind my back".


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 3, 2022)

Christ, he’s doing the ‘rolling up our sleeves’ thing like Cameron and Osborne did. It was laughably pathetic then, just tragic now.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2022)

Johnson lists returning crowns to pint glasses as a key Brexit success​


----------



## oryx (Jan 4, 2022)

stavros said:


> Johnson lists returning crowns to pint glasses as a key Brexit success​


 is it just me that never noticed that they disappeared, or reappeared?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 4, 2022)

oryx said:


> is it just me that never noticed that they disappeared, or reappeared?



It's what I voted for


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2022)

stavros said:


> Johnson lists returning crowns to pint glasses as a key Brexit success​


Fucking hell, but that's scraping the barrel (pun intended).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2022)

stavros said:


> Johnson lists returning crowns to pint glasses as a key Brexit success​


only they could have stayed while we were in the eu, there was nothing to stop glasses having a crown stamp on them


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 4, 2022)

stavros said:


> Johnson lists returning crowns to pint glasses as a key Brexit success​



Apparently there was never any EU legislation preventing the crown mark being on them anyway. What a fucking country.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> only they could have stayed while we were in the eu, there was nothing to stop glasses having a crown stamp on them





Plumdaff said:


> Apparently there was never any EU legislation preventing the crown mark being on them anyway. What a fucking country.


brilliant minds


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2022)

When are we going to start getting leaks about his illegal behaviour again?


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> brilliant minds


... do not populate Downing Street.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> When are we going to start getting leaks about his illegal behaviour again?


This was yesterday's; it's so difficult to keep tabs on this, isn't it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2022)

brogdale said:


> This was yesterday's; it's so difficult to keep tabs on this, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 304522


Nobody seems to care any more. It’s just shrugged off.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 4, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Nobody seems to care any more. It’s just shrugged off.


trump playbook...do worse everyday and it all becomes normalised/too much


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2022)

brogdale said:


> trump playbook...do worse everyday and it all becomes normalised/too much


He really is “Britain Trump”, whatever the fuck grammar that is.


----------



## bemused (Jan 4, 2022)

Is his new haircut a lame attempt at rebranding him as a sensible and safe pair of hands? I was never a huge fan of May but as PM she was dull and sensible, she must be laughing her balls off at the moment.


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't think Johnson's poll ratings are indicating the electorate don't care about his antics tbh.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 4, 2022)

oryx said:


> is it just me that never noticed that they disappeared, or reappeared?


I never noticed either. Clearly I need to reassess my political goals.


----------



## Supine (Jan 4, 2022)

oryx said:


> is it just me that never noticed that they disappeared, or reappeared?



Maybe because they didn’t disappear and reappear


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2022)

oryx said:


> is it just me that never noticed that they disappeared, or reappeared?


Does anyone care?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## equationgirl (Jan 4, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Does anyone care?


No


----------



## Supine (Jan 4, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Does anyone care?



I don’t care what is printed on glass as long as it holds my beer. I do care about being lied to about a supposed Brexit benefit.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> View attachment 304550



Always with the technicalities - "I didn't break the rules", rather than "I didn't do something fairly guaranteed to increase the risk of my becoming infected with an as yet unquantifiably contagious virus".

He's a proper cunt anyway, but he's a full-on proper cunt for continuing to peddle the notion that all people have to do is conform to politically-motivated "rules" in order to be doing the right thing. Doing the right thing is doing everything within reason to avoid becoming infected, and thence to avoid passing the fucking thing on.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 5, 2022)

...to come to this cunt...right first time Johnson


----------



## teqniq (Jan 5, 2022)

Again.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2022)

Bollocks - I can't see the tweets - anyone any ideas why not?  They flash up momentarily when the page loads and then sod off.


----------



## oryx (Jan 5, 2022)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Bollocks - I can't see the tweets - anyone any ideas why not?  They flash up momentarily when the page loads and then sod off.


I've got the same problem, Throbbing Angel 

Had it before and it's gone without me doing anything, just as it appears without me doing anything. It's very annoying. There's a thread about it in the boards forum.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 5, 2022)

oryx said:


> I've got the same problem, Throbbing Angel
> 
> Had it before and it's gone without me doing anything, just as it appears without me doing anything. It's very annoying. There's a thread about it in the boards forum.



I've sorted it!  It was DuckDuckGo Privacy essentials [on Safari on a mac] - turned off the Site Privacy Protection and the tweets are back. I checked tha thread - thanks oryx


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2022)

ahhh that's it - it happens for me on firefox but not on chromium so that explains it. I've been opening chromium and copying the address to see them. I do wonder though whether it's an anti-tracking protection so am reluctant to turn it off.


----------



## stavros (Jan 5, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Nobody seems to care any more. It’s just shrugged off.


It might be overstating it to say the deep catalogue of shit will be forgotten by the time the election comes around, but our location in the electoral cycle must play a part. They can get away with a lot in the next two/three years, depending on when the GE is, as they can be very confident other shit will have happened by then.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 6, 2022)

Really?


----------



## not a trot (Jan 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Really?



Easy mistake to make if you are a lying cunt.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 6, 2022)

Well it's tricky when you've got a wife, several girlfriends and a coke dealer to juggle isn't it.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


>



and getting off _Geidt-free _


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 6, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well it's tricky when you've got a wife, several girlfriends and a coke dealer to juggle isn't it.


Must have at least a couple of legit phones plus a few burners


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2022)

didn’t he until recently have a long standing phone number that he hasn’t changed in years and was still published in Henley Conservative campaign literature from when he was MP there? I remember texting him. Hang on….


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> didn’t he until recently have a long standing phone number that he hasn’t changed in years and was still published in Henley Conservative campaign literature from when he was MP there? I remember texting him. Hang on….


Yeah that rings a bell...

(It really does, that's not a joke.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> didn’t he until recently have a long standing phone number that he hasn’t changed in years and was still published in Henley Conservative campaign literature from when he was MP there? I remember texting him. Hang on….


+44 7831 609599


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 6, 2022)

.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 8, 2022)

Under the circumstances, seems as good a place as any to put this:









						Petition: Independent scrutiny of alleged breaches of the Ministerial Code by the PM
					

The Prime Minister is the arbiter of conduct of Ministers in relation to the Code. However no mechanism exists to investigate alleged breaches of the Code by the PM. We request an independent scrutiny Committee for this purpose. He should not be exempt from scrutiny against this Code.




					petition.parliament.uk


----------



## hegley (Jan 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> didn’t he until recently have a long standing phone number that he hasn’t changed in years and was still published in Henley Conservative campaign literature from when he was MP there? I remember texting him. Hang on….


Yes, and that's why he's claiming he didn't remember the whats app messages, because he'd had to change his number. Or something like that anyway.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 8, 2022)

hegley said:


> Or something like that anyway.


Bet that's exactly how he phrased it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 8, 2022)

Matthew Parris has done a hatchet job on the cunt in The Times.
Here it is as it’s behind a paywall:


> For many_ Times _readers, the name Brownlow has long been familiar: the kindly, wealthy, middle-aged gent who comes to the rescue of orphaned Oliver Twist in Dickens’s novel. In my youthful imagination “Mr Brownlow” triggered an association with benevolence.
> 
> Nothing I know about Lord Brownlow of Shurlock Row suggests that the life peer is cast from a different mould. Self-made, he appears to devote his later years to good works. A deputy lieutenant of Berkshire, he has helped fund a school in Lesotho, a garden at the Chelsea Flower Show and Prince Charles’s Countryside Fund; and he has been a generous donor to the Conservative Party over many years.
> 
> ...





> But these (and they include Paterson himself, now wrecked, and Paterson’s defender, the journalist and biographer Charles Moore) are only the most recent casualties among those who tangle with Boris Johnson. The list goes back a long, long way.
> I’m put in mind of Marvin Gaye’s 1960s hit _Abraham, Martin and John_. “Has anybody seen. . . ” he sings in this homage to good men gunned down in American history. Has anybody seen Alex Allan (Geidt’s predecessor, who quit)? Dominic Grieve? David Gauke, Nick Soames, David Cameron (shafted over the referendum), Theresa May, Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe, Allegra Stratton, Johnson’s own brother, Jo, shunted off to the Lords?
> The list includes many of whom you may approve, some of whom you don’t, but they have this in common: for a while their lives touched Boris’s, after which they stormed, wobbled, were kicked, staggered, limped or walked away, variously embittered, alienated, vengeful, damaged, broken or resolved to turn the page.
> Dominic Cummings, Lee Cain, Robert Buckland, Julian Smith, Theresa Villiers, Esther McVey, Andrea Leadsom, Arlene Foster. . . these were, or are, serving politicians and special advisers. Likely future victims are still in post, but has anyone seen Downing Street’s chief of staff Daniel Rosenfield recently? What are the odds for Simon Case, the latest cabinet secretary?
> ...


----------



## Ming (Jan 9, 2022)

Apparently when his affair with Jennifer Arcuri went public she called him up for help with how to handle it. He apparently put on a Chinese accent and said stuff like ‘wrong number, wrong number’ and ‘who are you’, etc. Nice guy right?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2022)

when he does fuck off- and it will be soon - he will probably be the only former PM who never gets offered any kind of board job in a Bank or major company. Can you imagine the likes of Goldman Sachs or JP Morgan parading this utterly useless vapid cunt as part of their management offering ?


----------



## Sue (Jan 9, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> when he does fuck off- and it will be soon - he will probably be the only former PM who never gets offered any kind of board job in a Bank or major company. *Can you imagine the likes of Goldman Sachs or JP Morgan parading this utterly useless vapid cunt as part of their management offering ?*


Absolutely. 🤣


----------



## Wilf (Jan 9, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> when he does fuck off- and it will be soon - he will probably be the only former PM who never gets offered any kind of board job in a Bank or major company. Can you imagine the likes of Goldman Sachs or JP Morgan parading this utterly useless vapid cunt as part of their management offering ?


Oh, I dunno, I'm sure there's always a place for a shameless cunt with no morals, willing to exploit every name in his address book. Admittedly, his success rate will be something similar to Jehovah's Witnesses knocking on doors on a Sunday morning.


----------



## stdP (Jan 9, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> when he does fuck off- and it will be soon - he will probably be the only former PM who never gets offered any kind of board job in a Bank or major company. Can you imagine the likes of Goldman Sachs or JP Morgan parading this utterly useless vapid cunt as part of their management offering ?



Announcing you're hiring Boris would be a _great_ instrument for making money if you wanted to short your own stocks. Potentially a far more lucrative gig than giving after-dinner speeches and performative dogging.


----------



## Ming (Jan 9, 2022)

stdP said:


> Announcing you're hiring Boris would be a _great_ instrument for making money if you wanted to short your own stocks. Potentially a far more lucrative gig than giving after-dinner speeches and performative dogging.


Well he’s doing that to the whole UK economy so in ‘good fit’ terms I think he may be in high demand.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 9, 2022)

He’ll make a mint on the speaking circuit, hired for thousands to ramble on in front of crowds at corporate shindigs and right wing think tank events. There is no hard landing for cunts like Johnson.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 9, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> *He’ll make a mint on the speaking circuit,* hired for thousands to ramble on in front of crowds at corporate shindigs and right wing think tank events. There is no hard landing for cunts like Johnson.



Dressed as Peppa Pig.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> He’ll make a mint on the speaking circuit, hired for thousands to ramble on in front of crowds at corporate shindigs and right wing think tank events. There is no hard landing for cunts like Johnson.


Now I'm getting vibes of David Brent doing his motivational speech!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Dressed as Peppa Pig.


And therefore constantly scanning for Cameron


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jan 9, 2022)

As useless as BJ appears. He is part of the plan. Have a literal idiot as the face. A distraction as you would say. Implementing laws and rules that he probably doesn't understand. 

Whilst making Starmer, (Who don't forget is in Intelligence). Look good. Voila. The establishment never misses a beat. It looks like an unorganised mess.  But, It is far from that.

Then, in years to come. When we are looking for someone to blame. The government can say, "You voted Boris in!"

It's fuunny because, the position of PM means nothing anymore. As, It appears anyone can get the position. 

Also. It looks like the the people's in power are filling their pockets as quick as they can. Ya know, before the next financial crash.

Good times.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> As useless as BJ appears. He is part of the plan. Have a literal idiot as the face. A distraction as you would say. Implementing laws and rules that he probably doesn't understand.
> 
> Whilst making Starmer, (Who don't forget is in Intelligence). Look good. Voila. The establishment never misses a beat. It looks like an unorganised mess.  But, It is far from that.
> 
> ...


Starmer is in intelligence?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 9, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> As useless as BJ appears. He is part of the plan. Have a literal idiot as the face. A distraction as you would say. Implementing laws and rules that he probably doesn't understand.
> 
> Whilst making Starmer, (Who don't forget is in Intelligence). Look good. Voila. The establishment never misses a beat. It looks like an unorganised mess.  But, It is far from that.
> 
> ...


So who is actually organising all this and to what purpose?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2022)

He will be briefed by the intelligence lot as opposition leader but Hr doesn’t work for them obvs


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 9, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> So who is actually organising all this and to what purpose?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Themuns


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 9, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> It looks like an unorganised mess.


That's because it is.  Especailly with wankers like johnson trying to blagg it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2022)

Email shows Boris Johnson aide invited No 10 staff to lockdown ‘BYOB’ party
					

Police investigating reports that Martin Reynolds invited 100 employees and PM attended at time when social mixing was banned




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 10, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Email shows Boris Johnson aide invited No 10 staff to lockdown ‘BYOB’ party
> 
> 
> Police investigating reports that Martin Reynolds invited 100 employees and PM attended at time when social mixing was banned
> ...


When asked earlier by itv, he just stood there grinning and laughing the cunt.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 10, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Email shows Boris Johnson aide invited No 10 staff to lockdown ‘BYOB’ party
> 
> 
> Police investigating reports that Martin Reynolds invited 100 employees and PM attended at time when social mixing was banned
> ...



this is probably the most damaging leak so far. the text of the email makes it clear that it was a socail event and Johnson not only must have known about it he also - accroding to the guardian - is "widely reported to have attended". Its a clear breach of the lockdown rules. Also 100 people were sent the email and not one of the fuckers blew the whistle.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 10, 2022)

How long can this shitshow carry on? Doubtless the Met will do the square root of fuck all, but really it's a massive pisstake. I despair.


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Also 100 people were sent the email and not one of the fuckers blew the whistle.


I suppose one of them must have.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 10, 2022)

It's incredible really that he continues to survive..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> I suppose one of them must have.


Wasn't it Cummings in his blog?


----------



## elbows (Jan 10, 2022)

I suspect they meant blow the whistle at the time, rather than all this time later.

And yes it was Cummings who highlighted this particular party invites existence recently, alerting the media etc to dig deeper.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 10, 2022)

So, she knew. I'm shocked, shocked I tell you.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 10, 2022)

I wonder what gymnastics they will perform this time?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I wonder what gymnastics they will perform this time?




Cresida needs another knighthood


----------



## not a trot (Jan 10, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Cresida needs another knighthood


A dick investigating other dicks. Should end well for all involved.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 10, 2022)

Hollis said:


> It's incredible really that he continues to survive..


Dunno.  The Tories need a fall guy to fall before the next GE.  A year or so before will do,


----------



## Hollis (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah- I mean i do get why he is still there... it's still kind of incredible though..


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 10, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Yeah- I mean i do get why he is still there... it's still kind of incredible though..


"Boris" won Brexit and the last GE.  That's incredible, certainly, but elements of the tory party hang on to that - he's a WINNER.  The msm back him up.  

It's when enough tory MPs see their incomes, sorry, seats, disappearing, that he goes.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 10, 2022)

gone by easter. 

this _might_ be enough to finish him - especially if pictures come  out. depends if the public are bored of the party stories or if reignites the whole shit show.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 10, 2022)

Obviously ITN were excited about their leak/scoop but they were doing their best at 10 to remind viewers just how tight the lockdown was at that stage and flagging up 2 immediate issues that will dog blustercunt...one being the use of the word “we” at the start of the email invite and the other misleading parliament.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 11, 2022)

There’s a fair few quid for anyone who still has a photo of the gathering on their phone, either from the press or from Johnson’s opponents within the party.


----------



## Ming (Jan 11, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> "Boris" won Brexit and the last GE.  That's incredible, certainly, but elements of the tory party hang on to that - he's a WINNER.  The msm back him up.
> 
> It's when enough tory MPs see their incomes, sorry, seats, disappearing, that he goes.


The Tories really have no morals or principles left these days (they had almost none to begin with). Just ruthless self interest. It makes me wonder how big an impact Ayn Rand had in right wing circles. I just dismissed her as an embittered Soviet dissident nut job who no one in their right mind would take seriously but apparently Sajid Javid is a fan.









						The ghost of Ayn Rand lives on in the Conservatives’ Covid-19 policy
					

Sajid Javid’s remark on “cowering” before Covid-19 was no accident – he believes in the survival of the fittest.




					www.newstatesman.com
				




ETA: I suppose she’s the answer to this Galbraith quote.

The modern conservative is engaged in one of man's oldest exercises in moral philosophy; that is, the search for a superior moral justification for selfishness.

John Kenneth Galbraith


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

We've got an PM's Ethics feller who can't bring himself to resign even when the PM directly lies to him about the very thing he's investigating.

Now we've got a 2nd Party Investigator, after the first one resigned because he went to the parties.... who the PM asked if there were any parties and will now have to pick up on the parties that the PM attended... and a process where the PM refuses to answer public questions about whether he went to parties because Party Investigator Number 2 is now investigating whether he went to a party.  And don't get me started on the shithouses in the Met....

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

Whoever the Tory MP was on newsnight tried to justify it, 'Well it was hard work during the crisis, so a drink after work, ya know'. Interviewer pointed out it was clearly a party.
Mr Shortstraw,  ' well we don't know that yet,  that's just what the media are saying' .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Have I missed anything?



what about the party of the second part?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Have I missed anything?


Shaun bailey not at an illegal party where they had some snacks from a Tesco local. 
Shaun bailey in picture at an illegal party with what looks like a buffet put together by Fanny Craddock. Met police change their logo to three wise monkeys?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Whoever the Tory MP was on newsnight tried to justify it, 'Well it was hard work during the crisis, so a drink after work, ya know'. Interviewer pointed out it was clearly a party.
> Mr Shortstraw,  ' well we don't know that yet,  that's just what the media are saying' .


In the taxonomy of tory MPs, you can probably draw a distinction between the ones who can breeze through an interview like that and probably jog off afterwards to tell anyone further up the greasy pole how loyal they were. Then there's the one's who get the _slightest _twisting in their guts when they get sent out on the 349th interview to lie, avoid and wheedle in that fashion.  On that showing, I wasn't sure where to put that feller.  Suppose 'in a noose' is the safest answer.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jan 11, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> So who is actually organising all this and to what purpose?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Follow the money.

But, the West's intelligence agencies are not for the, "people". They're for the very few.
They're for hire. For whoever has the most £$£$£$£$$£££$$£$£
Allen Dulles is a good example.

Jobs for the boys kind of thing. They're all in the same clique.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 11, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Follow the money.
> 
> But, the West's intelligence agencies are not for the, "people". They're for the very few.
> They're for hire. For whoever has the most £$£$£$£$$£££$$£$£
> ...


So it's the 'West's intelligence agencies' (collectively, individually?), but no it's some unidentified very few very rich people, and just to muddy the waters a little more, they're all the same anyway (or are at least members of the same club). Not the most detailed or convincing explanation of Johnson's success.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2022)

The Met Police are working tirelessly on this


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 11, 2022)

they are trying to hide behind "well lets wait for the  enquiry". Not sure Johnson can argue that we have to wait for the results of the enquiry to find out if he went to the party or not.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 11, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> they are trying to hide behind "well lets wait for the  enquiry". Not sure Johnson can argue that we have to wait for the results of the enquiry to find out if he went to the party or not.


Heard a minister on R4 just now spinning that line. One way to look at it is that he was trying to cover Johnson's arse; the other way - that he could barely contain his glee that while said minister was saying nothing disloyal: *Yay! this finally nails him!*


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 11, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> they are trying to hide behind "well lets wait for the  enquiry". Not sure Johnson can argue that we have to wait for the results of the enquiry to find out if he went to the party or not.



It's beyond parody though, the first enquiry being abandoned as the enquirer was at the fucking party. They ripped the piss out of us by doing it in the first place and they continue to rip the piss with this enquiry nonsense.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 11, 2022)

I dimly remember some information about a huge load of bills from take away food and catering firms who had supplied no10 offices (during the first lockdown? not sure). All those parties don't cater themselves do they


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 11, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Dressed as Peppa Pig.


Doing a turn at Billy Smart's Circus


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 11, 2022)

This fiasco would be hilarious if not for the thought of the misery and despair people went through of not even being allowed the comfort of sitting with their dying loved ones, whilst these parties went on.
Tories. Despicable bastards the entire shower of them.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 11, 2022)

If I remember back to that first long lockdown gatherings did happen.  I can recall seeing people in the car park of their flats in socially distanced circles having a chat, often with a drink in hand.  Presumably this happened in communal gardens as well.  

I also think in general I the police shouldn't be retrospectively investigating this sort of thing, I don't think any good would come of it.

Of course with the government and PM in particular it really is a different matter.  I find it extraordinary that no one told them it was against the rules and it must not happen.  Its a mixture of extreme stupidity, arrogance and callousness.  Its the principle so much more than the events themselves.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 11, 2022)

Michael Fabricant has just been on 5Live saying the party was ok as these were 'key workers'. There was another person on the line who was a teaching assistant at the time and had to muddle through setting up Bubbles for the kids etc and would have never considered having a staff party after hours. I'd argue teachers might be more 'key' than a keyboard jockey in Downing St.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 11, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Michael Fabricant has just been on 5Live saying the party was ok as these were 'key workers'. There was another person on the line who was a teaching assistant at the time and had to muddle through setting up Bubbles for the kids etc and would have never considered having a staff party after hours. I'd argue teachers might be more 'key' than a keyboard jockey in Downing St.



Yeah there was never any rule about key workers getting special permission to have social gatherings. Not like 'key workers' was ever properly defined either; I saw accountants claiming that they counted as key workers and all sorts of shit.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 11, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Michael Fabricant has just been on 5Live saying the party was ok as these were 'key workers'. There was another person on the line who was a teaching assistant at the time and had to muddle through setting up Bubbles for the kids etc and would have never considered having a staff party after hours. I'd argue teachers might be more 'key' than a keyboard jockey in Downing St.


Every worker is a key worker to their boss. That’s why we need to use other ways to define who is a key worker than asking their bosses


----------



## bemused (Jan 11, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Michael Fabricant has just been on 5Live saying the party was ok as these were 'key workers'. There was another person on the line who was a teaching assistant at the time and had to muddle through setting up Bubbles for the kids etc and would have never considered having a staff party after hours. I'd argue teachers might be more 'key' than a keyboard jockey in Downing St.


Imagine being the Number 10 PR team.

PR Team: 'right, no ministers on the media today we need a plan for PMQs'
TV in the background: 'up next Michael Fabricant'
PR Team 'fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck'


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 11, 2022)

Its quite telling that the only person prepared to go on TV and defend Johnson is Fabricant.  I reckon most of teh other ones are sick to death of having to cover for him with obvious lies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Its quite telling that the only person prepared to go on TV and defend Johnson is Fabricant.  I reckon most of teh other ones are sick to death of having to cover for him with obvious lies.


johnson pays for his toupees.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah there was never any rule about key workers getting special permission to have social gatherings. Not like 'key workers' was ever properly defined either; I saw accountants claiming that they counted as key workers and all sorts of shit.


we all know who weren't key workers and that's the people who attended this do


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

two sheds and as you can see the toupees are made with hair from johnson's own head

looks like he's got cast-off teeth as well


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson pays for his toupees.


A whole new meaning and spelling to Tories and whigs.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 11, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> two sheds and as you can see the toupees are made with hair from johnson's own head
> View attachment 305453
> looks like he's got cast-off teeth as well



Holy toupées, that syrup looks like the same one sported by Terry Stone in the interminable Rise of the Footsoldier film series... a wig that gets around.


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> We've got an PM's Ethics feller who can't bring himself to resign even when the PM directly lies to him about the very thing he's investigating.
> 
> Now we've got a 2nd Party Investigator, after the first one resigned because he went to the parties.... who the PM asked if there were any parties and will now have to pick up on the parties that the PM attended... and a process where the PM refuses to answer public questions about whether he went to parties because Party Investigator Number 2 is now investigating whether he went to a party.  And don't get me started on the shithouses in the Met....
> 
> Have I missed anything?


yep covid causing some issues with manpower....they'd all rather wait til the other side of that before anything happens.....be a couple of weeks b4 anyone else wants BJ's job


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 11, 2022)

But if Fabricant and de Pfeffel are taking style tips from Terry Stone (aka Terry Turbo, when he was running things on the rave, jungle & D&B scenes), which top Tory is modelling himself on Craig Fairbrass?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> This fiasco would be hilarious if not for the thought of the misery and despair people went through of not even being allowed the comfort of sitting with their dying loved ones, whilst these parties went on.
> Tories. Despicable bastards the entire shower of them.


Yep, my mum had died in a care home the week before this party, in exactly those circumstances.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah there was never any rule about key workers getting special permission to have social gatherings. Not like 'key workers' was ever properly defined either; I saw accountants claiming that they counted as key workers and all sorts of shit.



My ex is a scheduler for a well known TV channel. Ie, she puts adverts into a spreadsheet to determine when they'll be played. She was designated a key worker (because TV is essential) so could work from home. While our kid's teacher was still going into school every day working her arse off.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

Paymaster general live in the commons.
' The prime minister has had Covid himself'.
Wtf has that got to do with it? 
This is like an amateur fucking farce. 
Angela eagle, ' it would be quicker to investigate when there wasn't a party'


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 11, 2022)

Why isn't the cowardly de Pfeffel in the Commons now, answering Rayner's urgent question, rather than letting his Paymaster General Michael Ellis and other flunkies face the music? Hiding in a fridge again no doubt, the twat.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 11, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Why isn't the cowardly de Pfeffel in the Commons now, answering Rayner's urgent question, rather than letting his Paymaster General Michael Ellis and other flunkies face the music? Hiding in a fridge again no doubt, the twat.



He's probably out at a party.


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Paymaster general live in the commons.
> ' The prime minister has had Covid himself'.
> Wtf has that got to do with it?
> This is like an amateur fucking farce.
> Angela eagle, ' it would be quicker to investigate when there wasn't a party'


If you remember back to when Cummings legged it to the North East think they'd all pretty much had covid


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 11, 2022)

This whole urgent questions farce is bollocks, Johnson is a fucking coward (obvs).


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

' The prime minister has the confidence of the people of this country'.
This paymaster is a comedy genius.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> This whole urgent questions farce is bollocks, Johnson is a fucking coward (obvs).


What's the odds he gets pinged by the NHS app by tomorrow for pmq's?


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 11, 2022)

FFS if he won't resign of his own accord, surely his own party have to give him the heave-ho, if only for their own self-preservation? If de Pfeffel is still in charge at the next election, a lot of current Tory MPs will lose their constituencies and have to get a proper job.

A pollster on the radio earlier today said his popularity is now lower than Theresa May's in the last week of her reign. Highest Covid death rate in Europe FFS. Get rid of this craven, entitled, sociopathic clown.

The penguins are getting restless.


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> What's the odds he gets pinged by the NHS app by tomorrow for pmq's?


probably depends on which phone he's using


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2022)

I know the thread is a construction of lolz and piss takery but it’s kinda gone beyond that IRL. This administration is a criminal enterprise .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2022)

Whatever shit comes along next will change nothing


----------



## bemused (Jan 11, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> FFS if he won't resign of his own accord, surely his own party have to give him the heave-ho, if only for their own self-preservation? If de Pfeffel is still in charge at the next election, a lot of current Tory MPs will lose their constituencies and have to get a proper job.
> 
> A pollster on the radio earlier today said his popularity is now lower than Theresa May's in the last week of her reign. Highest Covid death rate in Europe FFS. Get rid of this craven, entitled, sociopathic clown.
> 
> The penguins are getting restless.


I suspect Tory MPs would like him to limp on until about 18 months before an election then push in someone they think will win.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> FFS if he won't resign of his own accord, surely his own party have to give him the heave-ho, if only for their own self-preservation? If de Pfeffel is still in charge at the next election, a lot of current Tory MPs will lose their constituencies and have to get a proper job.
> 
> A pollster on the radio earlier today said his popularity is now lower than Theresa May's in the last week of her reign. Highest Covid death rate in Europe FFS. Get rid of this craven, entitled, sociopathic clown.
> 
> The penguins are getting restless.


if you want a job done properly you have to do it yourself. and send the penguins the tattered remains of his corpse.


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

bemused said:


> I suspect Tory MPs would like him to limp on until about 18 months before an election then push in someone they think will win.


Nah, will be this Spring, you could see that from Telegraph Boxing Day headline.  Must of been the talk of many a tory Xmas dinner table


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

gosub said:


> Nah, will be this Spring, you could see that from Telegraph Boxing Day headline.  Must of been the talk of many a tory Xmas dinner table


yes, why they still had a turkey as the leader of their party after xmas


----------



## bemused (Jan 11, 2022)

gosub said:


> Nah, will be this Spring, you could see that from Telegraph Boxing Day headline.  Must of been the talk of many a tory Xmas dinner table


Fingers crossed for a Liz Truss leadership victory, I need a good laugh.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I know the thread is a construction of lolz and piss takery but it’s kinda gone beyond that IRL. This administration is a criminal enterprise .


this x10


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2022)

bemused said:


> I suspect Tory MPs would like him to limp on until about 18 months before an election then push in someone they think will win.



dunno - 18 months may be too long for the 'new manager bounce' to last.  (although just looked it up and it was about 18 months from john major becoming party leader to winning the 1992 election) - but do cycles of whatever move quicker now?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 11, 2022)

He got covid cos he was walking round without a mask on, and shaking hands with anyone he could get a photo op with. And going to fucking parties.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2022)

Met Police: Investigate the Downing Street Christmas Party
					

Good Law Project uses the law for a better world.




					www.crowdjustice.com


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


>



this looks like bullshit to me.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> this looks like bullshit to me.


Certainly nothing 'out there' to support any of that, so far.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 11, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Whatever shit comes along next will change nothing



Its true that this government under Johnson has normalised blatant corruption and cronyism in the public psyche and even though I believe there will still be a limit to the level of this acceptance, the bar has been set so low that barring a violent uprising we are destined to be ruled by crooks for the foreseeable


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

bemused said:


> Fingers crossed for a Liz Truss leadership victory, I need a good laugh.


And risk the plebs discovering decent cheese?  Let them eat Edam.   Its supposed to be between her and Rishi Sunak (curious what UKIP tory types would make of that).  

But what I want to know is during that bit when BJ had covid and Cummings suddenly remembered he had an opticians appointment - who was running the country then? they sort of stablized the mess for a bit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

gosub said:


> And risk the plebs discovering decent cheese?  Let them eat Edam.   Its supposed to be between her and Rishi Sunak (curious what UKIP tory types would make of that).
> 
> But what I want to know is during that bit when BJ had covid and Cummings suddenly remembered he had an opticians appointment - who was running the country then? they sort of stablized the mess for a bit


no one. no one was running the country and that's why things worked for a little bit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2022)

gosub said:


> who was running the country then?


----------



## philosophical (Jan 11, 2022)

At the time this happened we couldn’t see our six week old first granddaughter or offer meaningful support for her rather isolated and uncertain new parents.
I had to ‘attend’ the funeral of an old friend via video link, whilst the immediate family sat apart from each other masked.
My experiences around late spring 2020 though a huge downer were minor compared to what a lot of others were going through.
A lot of others like me will look on this Johnsoncunt malarkey and simply hate him for the contempt he shows us.
He is not a lovable rogue doing his best, he is contemptible slime.
Him and his ilk can fuck right off.


----------



## hegley (Jan 11, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 305468


would have done a much better job.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> this looks like bullshit to me.


Ian Blackford asked if she had been invited in the Commons today, though it did feel like he was fishing and didn't have any specific info.


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Ian Blackford asked if she had been invited in the Commons today, though it did feel like he was fishing and didn't have any specific info.


he probably read it on FBPE twitter too


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

By the by, I still think we are a long way from thinking he will be going even in the next 3 or 4 months.  Perhaps announcing he won't be leader after the next election or agreeing to stand down 12 months before it is the likely scenario. I certainly don't get a sense there's a group of pretenders who see it in their interest to get him out now.

I'm not slipping into some mystical awe about our great westminster traditions, but this does feel like a truly weird position, where the PM can simply lie and refuse to answer any questions... _without sanction_.  In fact it probably takes a sociopathic cunt like johnson to show how threadbare those 'gentlemen's agreements' were in the first place.  What a bunch of fucking scumbags.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> he probably read it on FBPE twitter too


Because we are in a post Brass Eye, beyond satire world, just about anything is possible at the moment.  You'd have thought the last Are the Government Lying About the Parties They've Bee To Tsar might have checked whether he had been to any government parties before taking the job.  But yeah, maybe she's the exception that proves the rule and, gasp, didn't go to any parties.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

... and fucking hell, 'bring your own booze'!  Cheapskate bastards, providing booze for hard working politicians is what I pay my takes for.


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Because we are in a post Brass Eye, beyond satire world, just about anything is possible at the moment.  You'd have thought the last Are the Government Lying About the Parties They've Bee To Tsar might have checked whether he had been to any government parties before taking the job.  But yeah, maybe she's the exception that proves the rule and, gasp, didn't go to any parties.


I think it's probably just best checking if there's a source for the allegations being spread around twitter by wild eyed liberal clickbait farms before sharing them, regardless how believable you think the allegation is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> By the by, I still think we are a long way from thinking he will be going even in the next 3 or 4 months.  Perhaps announcing he won't be leader after the next election or agreeing to stand down 12 months before it is the likely scenario. I certainly don't get a sense there's a group of pretenders who see it in their interest to get him out now.
> 
> I'm not slipping into some mystical awe about our great westminster traditions, but this does feel like a truly weird position, where the PM can simply lie and refuse to answer any questions... _without sanction_.  In fact it probably takes a sociopathic cunt like johnson to show how threadbare those 'gentlemen's agreements' were in the first place.  What a bunch of fucking scumbags.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think it's probably just best checking if there's a source for the allegations being spread around twitter by wild eyed liberal clickbait farms before sharing them, regardless how believable you think the allegation is.


Fully agree, it's just the air of black comedy combined with deep offence that imbues the whole thing. It's surreal.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


>




ffs. this is the thing though - all of Westminster - and all the political hacks - must have known about these parties.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 11, 2022)

hes fucked. He was at the party - that much is clear from the lack of any denial. Once it is proven that he has lied to the people and mislead the house the media will crucify him, the calls for him to go will be deafening. Cant see how he can survive - its not up the tactical calculations of sunak or "men in suits" - if the public and media shit storm is fierce enough then more and more backbenchers will be sending letters to the 1922 committee. People were banned from seeing their dying relatives because of rules he was enforcing at the very moment they were having BYOB shindigs at number 10. The cuntishness, hypocrisy and contempt could not really be any more blatant.

ETA - just been reading the analysis about the event in the graun - and it strongly hints that Sunak - at the very least - knew all about it and may well have been there himself.


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

> Nicola Sturgeon says Boris Johnson should quit over the latest revelations about parties in Downing Street during lockdown.
> 
> The first minister says “serial breaches of guidance that people were following through painful sacrifices” means the office of prime minister would be "greatly enhanced by Boris Johnson's departure from it".
> 
> The first minister was responding to a question from Green MSP Gillian Mackay who described the No 10 revelations as “absolutely sickening”.



Thats from the 15:34 entry of the BBC live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-scotland-59940847


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 11, 2022)

Wow, woman on the radio, her 14 year old daughter died on 20th May 2020 and she wasn't allowed to be with her whilst these cunts were making the most of the lovely weather. Beyond the fucking pale.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

Fabricunt has just been on sky, grinning like the idiot he is. According to him , ' these guys worked their socks off getting us the vaccine'.  
So did all NHS staff you utter wanker, accept they didn't party like a bunch of selfish hypocritical fuckwits.


----------



## bemused (Jan 11, 2022)

Imagine spending all your professional life wanting to be PM and being brought down over a few glasses of red in the garden. #Comedy.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2022)

killer b said:


> this looks like bullshit to me.


I saw more than one tweet reporting this but that just happens to be the one I chose. Here is another:


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I saw more than one tweet reporting this but that just happens to be the one I chose. Here is another:



NIck Tolhurst is among the least reliable FBPE goons on there (and he's the sole source of the other freak you've quoted) - if he doesn't include a source - and he hasn't here - it's almost certainly not real.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2022)

Fair enough.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I saw more than one tweet reporting this but that just happens to be the one I chose. Here is another:



This was the bloke who was claiming that IpsosMORI were deliberately trying to push "pro-Brexit" polls. Again part of the FPBE loonosphere



> As some of you know the past few months a few of us have been working on a non-partisan pro PR, pro-federalist/devolved support mechanism to get these ideas “firmed” within parties. All parties. Rejoiners will need to “get their hands dirty” on this. Stop criticising & act.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I saw more than one tweet reporting this but that just happens to be the one I chose. Here is another:








View attachment 48539

"IS THERE ANYONE IN WESTMINSTER WHO WAS NOT INVITED TO MY PARTY?"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2022)

The whole idea of the normalisation of rule bending and breaking for an administration so obviously and openly corrupt invariably degrades everyone on this plague island. The erosion of basic civics on display percolates right through society. The twats


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2022)

Angela Rayner would make a far better LOTO than Kieth imo. Meanwhile as has probably already been mentioned Johnson goes into hiding. Fucking craven piece of shit:


----------



## two sheds (Jan 11, 2022)

forensic


----------



## vanya (Jan 11, 2022)

Captain Ska on our Glorious Leader


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

waddaguy


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

Interesting observation from twitter...the date of that infamous tweet...I seem to recall everyone thought it was just about Johnson's defence of Cummings...maybe there was more?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

innit?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 11, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Its quite telling that the only person prepared to go on TV and defend Johnson is Fabricant.  I reckon most of teh other ones are sick to death of having to cover for him with obvious lies.


Dorries must've been busy.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Angela Rayner would make a far better LOTO than Kieth imo. Meanwhile as has probably already been mentioned Johnson goes into hiding. Fucking craven piece of shit:



For a microsecond or two, I thought there was something wrong going on in that video. Then I realised, it was the unusual phenomena of somebody actually speaking with a normal accent!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Its quite telling that the only person prepared to go on TV and defend Johnson is Fabricant.  I reckon most of teh other ones are sick to death of having to cover for him with obvious lies.


How bad must it be for them to have to go sub-Rosindell?


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 11, 2022)

The money men are getting pissed off with Johnson's never ending shit show.









						Sort it out or step aside, Tory donor tells Boris Johnson
					

Telecoms tycoon John Caudwell says revelations about lockdown parties are "disastrous" for Boris Johnson.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




He's obviously a useful fall guy for all the crap that is going on at the moment and I'm sure the next person (whomever that might be) would prefer to inherit in 2023 but it does seem like the jungle drums are beginning to beat.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 11, 2022)

two sheds said:


> He got covid cos he was walking round without a mask on, and shaking hands with anyone he could get a photo op with. And going to fucking parties.


I'd hate to think how many people he's passed it onto because of his arrogance and entitled selfishness.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

Should start using 'Borislogic' in police interviews:

'So, did you rob that car?'
- look, an investigation has been launched and I think it's important to let it run its course'
'Eh? We've got CCTV of you nicking it!'
- I do find this line of questioning quite unfortunate and possibly prejudicial.
'But. gah, we've got evidence!'
- again, I can only repeat,...'


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

'_Father, I cannot tell a lie, I have made myself available to the Cherry Tree Hatchet Tsar and will await the final report.  In the meantime, stop fucking asking me_'.


----------



## Supine (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Should start using 'Borislogic' in police interviews:
> 
> 'So, did you rob that car?'
> - look, an investigation has been launched and I think it's important to let it run its course'
> ...



At least he’ll find it impossible to do a ‘no comment’ interview


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

_Pinochio announced that he could not comment on the length of his conk..._


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Should start using 'Borislogic' in police interviews:
> 
> 'So, did you rob that car?'
> - look, an investigation has been launched and I think it's important to let it run its course'
> ...




Yeah, when I got nicked for hosting parties I should have said that there was an enquiry as to whether the couple of hundred people gathered around some sound systems in the warehouse was a party, or as I contend, a work meeting...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

Still don't think there's an imminent challenge to johnson, but the dial is flickering a little after reading some of the comments from various tory MPs on here (even if they are the usual suspects):








						UK Covid: Scottish Tory leader says Boris Johnson must resign if he broke lockdown rules – as it happened
					

Latest updates: Douglas Ross says it would be ‘utterly despicable’ if PM attended lockdown party




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 11, 2022)

The one good thing he's done a great job of is hammering the Tories' popularity. Long may it continue.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 11, 2022)

May 20th !


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 11, 2022)

Probably the most unifying UK politician of the last fifty years. Apart from some diehards, he has brought together a population spanning all political outlooks in understanding what a cruel venal, self-serving shitcunt he is. Quite an achievement


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Probably the most unifying UK politician of the last fifty years. Apart from some diehards, he has brought together a population spanning all political outlooks in understanding what a cruel venal, self-serving shitcunt he is. Quite an achievement


He's not done yet


----------



## gosub (Jan 11, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Angela Rayner would make a far better LOTO than Kieth imo. Meanwhile as has probably already been mentioned Johnson goes into hiding. Fucking craven piece of shit:



Nah.  All Keith should do is ask whether BJ's leaving do is cheese and wine or BYOB and then move on to the fuckton of other more current pressing issues with his other questions. With added bonus dig if he doesn't give a straight answer about his leaving do.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 11, 2022)

gosub said:


> Nah.  All Keith should do is ask whether BJ's leaving do is cheese and wine or BYOB and then move on to the fuckton of other more current pressing issues with his other questions. With added bonus dig if he doesn't give a straight answer about his leaving do.


I would like to see that!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 48539
> 
> "IS THERE ANYONE IN WESTMINSTER WHO WAS NOT INVITED TO MY PARTY?"


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Jan 11, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Always intriguing just how diehard the true believers are. I wonder what kind of animal he'd have to be seen climbing out of the back of in order for a majority of them to decide he was a liability. Or perhaps I'm coming at this from completely the wrong direction


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 11, 2022)

No doubt he is in a COBRA meeting right now to decide what the fuck he can possibly say to Parliament tomorrow other than a full on grovelling apology.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 11, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Always intriguing just how diehard the true believers are. I wonder what kind of animal he'd have to be seen climbing out of the back of in order for a majority of them to decide he was a liability. Or perhaps I'm coming at this from completely the wrong direction


Wonder how many fridge salespeople were polled.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 11, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> No doubt he is in a COBRA meeting right now to decide what the fuck he can possibly say to Parliament tomorrow other than a full on grovelling apology.


And that bunch of cunts will be sitting behind him cheering the cunt on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 11, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> No doubt he is in a COBRA meeting right now to decide what the fuck he can possibly say to Parliament tomorrow other than a full on grovelling apology.



He's still not going to COBRA meetings


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 11, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Should start using 'Borislogic' in police interviews:
> 
> 'So, did you rob that car?'
> - look, an investigation has been launched and I think it's important to let it run its course'
> ...



- Let me be clear, we all need to move on. Not necessarily on foot...


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 11, 2022)

The fascinating thing is he very plainly doesn't give a fuck for internet catastrophing, social media, and the self-important illibral world.

Coming back here is like 50 pages of wha wha whambulance for someone who doesn't care a single shit about anything you have to say. I think it mght be something to do with democracy and an 82-seat majority. Plus - maybe - the red wall security of a 55% UC taper, effective full employment at 4%, those on low wages regaining dignity, a currency that's gained 10% on the euro in 12-months, and the new-found desperation of the French - on the backs of drowned migrants -  to control their northern border.

But never mind all that, let's talk about a drinks party organised by god knows who 13-months ago. That'll shirley do for him.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 11, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> FART. Here...blah blah blah. Coming back here. People here blah blah FART.


Bye then.


----------



## T & P (Jan 11, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Wow, woman on the radio, her 14 year old daughter died on 20th May 2020 and she wasn't allowed to be with her whilst these cunts were making the most of the lovely weather. Beyond the fucking pale.


I very rarely listen to LBC as the right wing twat ratio of both presenters and callers is a bit too high for my liking, but today I did twice, late morning and early evening, and even at that station it was pretty much a continuous flow of listeners telling horrible tales of loved ones dying alone in hospital at exactly the time when cunt Boris and his chums were partying away. The presenters were as scathing as the callers. A lot of the listeners and one of the LBC hosts were long standing Tory voters as well. 

The odious lying sack of shit is toast. If it weren’t for the fact that every additional day he remains in office he causes more  pain and anger to the families of Covid victims, I’d say let him cling to power for a bit longer and see the Tory party self destruct. But I guess he’s too much of an odious cunt to have in charge for one second longer than necessary.


----------



## steveseagull (Jan 11, 2022)

Keith is still out of action for PMQs. Thank fuck. 

Rayner is doing it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 11, 2022)

Spoiler: Johnson's plan for tomorrow


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

He cant even do that right, Hancocks got it instead.









						Covid: Matt Hancock contracts virus for second time
					

The former health secretary says he is self-isolating after the positive test result.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> The fascinating thing is he very plainly doesn't give a fuck for internet catastrophing, social media, and the self-important illibral world.
> 
> Coming back here is like 50 pages of wha wha whambulance for someone who doesn't care a single shit about anything you have to say. I think it mght be something to do with democracy and an 82-seat majority. Plus - maybe - the red wall security of a 55% UC taper, effective full employment at 4%, those on low wages regaining dignity, a currency that's gained 10% on the euro in 12-months, and the new-found desperation of the French - on the backs of drowned migrants -  to control their northern border.
> 
> But never mind all that, let's talk about a drinks party organised by god knows who 13-months ago. That'll shirley do for him.


You cant write this one off in that way, for the following is from a member of his own party. Political party that is, not drinks party.

"We should get rid of him…. We should own the situation. We are the Tory party. We are not delivering good governance."

Thats from PM facing growing anger over Downing Street drinks party

We are the Tory party, we have sharp knives, we invite Reg Icide to all the best parties.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 11, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> The fascinating thing is he very plainly doesn't give a fuck for internet catastrophing, social media, and the self-important illibral world.
> 
> Coming back here is like 50 pages of wha wha whambulance for someone who doesn't care a single shit about anything you have to say. I think it mght be something to do with democracy and an 82-seat majority. Plus - maybe - the red wall security of a 55% UC taper, effective full employment at 4%, those on low wages regaining dignity, a currency that's gained 10% on the euro in 12-months, and the new-found desperation of the French - on the backs of drowned migrants -  to control their northern border.
> 
> But never mind all that, let's talk about a drinks party organised by god knows who 13-months ago. That'll shirley do for him.


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 11, 2022)

Hey everyone. _like_  the fresh meme cos someone needs to feel niche internet love.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

_niche _seems to be word of the week across some threads....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _niche _seems to be word of the week across some threads....


Niche to know


----------



## existentialist (Jan 11, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> The fascinating thing is he very plainly doesn't give a fuck for internet catastrophing, social media, and the self-important illibral world.
> 
> Coming back here is like 50 pages of wha wha whambulance for someone who doesn't care a single shit about anything you have to say. I think it mght be something to do with democracy and an 82-seat majority. Plus - maybe - the red wall security of a 55% UC taper, effective full employment at 4%, those on low wages regaining dignity, a currency that's gained 10% on the euro in 12-months, and the new-found desperation of the French - on the backs of drowned migrants -  to control their northern border.
> 
> But never mind all that, let's talk about a drinks party organised by god knows who 13-months ago. That'll shirley do for him.


Oh, deadbeef is back. How lovely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Oh, deadbeef is back. How lovely.


Loose bowels


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> The fascinating thing is he very plainly doesn't give a fuck for internet catastrophing, social media, and the self-important illibral world.
> 
> Coming back here is like 50 pages of wha wha whambulance for someone who doesn't care a single shit about anything you have to say. I think it mght be something to do with democracy and an 82-seat majority. Plus - maybe - the red wall security of a 55% UC taper, effective full employment at 4%, those on low wages regaining dignity, a currency that's gained 10% on the euro in 12-months, and the new-found desperation of the French - on the backs of drowned migrants -  to control their northern border.
> 
> But never mind all that, let's talk about a drinks party organised by god knows who 13-months ago. That'll shirley do for him.


Johnson never had an 82 seat majority. It was 80. And it's now 79. Which by coincidence appears to be your iq


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

Whatever their name, one thing we can be certain of...with support for Johnson like that...they ain't no tory mp.


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2022)

I had missed this when they revisted it a few years ago. Contains some words we have had other reasons to associate with Johnson in more recent years.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

mainstream media interviews by the few tories prepared to go OTR tonight seem to indicate that the Parliamentary party see the opportunity to ditch blustercunt.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 11, 2022)

elbows said:


> I had missed this when they revisted it a few years ago. Contains some words we have had other reasons to associate with Johnson in more recent years.



Gawd Bless him, probably only had about 3 families in them days.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

Torygraph bloke on Newsnight reckons they've got details of another party...and they've been tipped off that blustercunt will issue a statement before PMQs tomorrow.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)

...and videos of the party to come!


----------



## Sue (Jan 11, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Spoiler: Johnson's plan for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305531


You think he's got a _plan_..?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jan 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> You think he's got a _plan_..?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2022)

Laura whatserface is being remarkably quiet on this


----------



## Ming (Jan 11, 2022)

brogdale said:


> innit?



I suppose the Bullingdon club’s restaurant trashing antics are just training for trashing bigger things. Also teaches that money immunises from consequences.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 12, 2022)

If anything surprises me about all this, it is that I am so completely, coldly and utterly unsurprised by them doing it.

My mother was starting to die then too.


----------



## Ming (Jan 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> The one good thing he's done a great job of is hammering the Tories' popularity. Long may it continue.


Definitely an upside. He’s so naked in his contempt for ‘the ioks’ it’s starting to show quite blatantly. Do remember when he deliberately mangled the pronunciation of ‘vegan sausages’?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 12, 2022)

Ming said:


> Definitely an upside. He’s so naked in his contempt for ‘the ioks’ it’s starting to show quite blatantly. Do remember when he deliberately mangled the pronunciation of ‘vegan sausages’?


No I don't. What a comptemtible dickhead he is.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

Anyway, much as I'm appreciating his discomfort, I still wish he'd died. So unfair.


----------



## Ming (Jan 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> No I don't. What a comptemtible dickhead he is.


Indeed he is. To be honest I’m quite surprised he hasn’t been chinned by a member of the public.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

Anyway, to cheer us all up, a musical interlude:


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 12, 2022)

Ming said:


> Indeed he is. To be honest I’m quite surprised he hasn’t been chinned by a member of the public.



Vee-GANN. I would love to see someone chin him.


----------



## Ming (Jan 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Vee-GANN. I would love to see someone chin him.


If i was on his close protection unit I’d be very slow in response to a threat. In fact I’d fake tripping up and do a slow controlled descent to the ground holding my ankle with a pained expression on my face (premier league takedown).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Torygraph bloke on Newsnight reckons they've got details of another party...and they've been tipped off that blustercunt will issue a statement before PMQs tomorrow.


So, something along the lines of 'these were work related blah blah, but I now realise it would have been better not to attend, given the sacrifices blah blah... I gave my (dishonest) answers in the knowledge that there would be a full investigation anyway. I realise this too might not have looked blah blah. Humility, lessons learned, more blah'.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 12, 2022)

This seems like he's going to find it very hard to wriggle out, given what Tories are saying.


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> This seems like he's going to find it very hard to wriggle out, given what Tories are saying.


He has an unerring way of doing so but 🍿.


----------



## Ming (Jan 12, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> This seems like he's going to find it very hard to wriggle out, given what Tories are saying.


The unfortunate thing he’ll just be replaced with someone who hides their psychopathy better.


----------



## miktheword (Jan 12, 2022)

Could he get the Met to launch an investigation in the morning, therefore allowing him to 'no comment' everything tomorrow due to investigation?

Another problem for the vermin is who would they get to take over (caretaker?) with tax rises, fuel bill rises and local elections coming up, who of the contenders would want it now.


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2022)

miktheword said:


> Another problem for the vermin is who would they get to take over (caretaker?) with tax rises, fuel bill rises and local elections coming up, who of the contenders would want it now.


I think that every time but they always seem to manage to rustle someone up.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> He has an unerring way of doing so but 🍿.


Joirnalist on newsnight said a Tory MP told him  ' he's like a greased piglet'.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

miktheword said:


> who of the contenders would want it now.


Truss is thick enough to take it on for the power.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> ...and videos of the party to come!


With audio as well . Bloody lovely.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Joirnalist on newsnight said a Tory MP told him ' he's like a greased piglet'.



[david cameron joke here]


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

miktheword said:


> Could he get the Met to launch an investigation in the morning, therefore allowing him to 'no comment' everything tomorrow due to investigation?


Good call. That would leave that shithouse cressida dick as the person determining the fate of a PM. And if her officers did decide he'd done something that lead to him being forced out, what would that say about dick's previous refusal to get involved?


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


>



It stuff like this that genuinely makes wonder How mad you have to be to be a Tory.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 12, 2022)

Ming said:


> The unfortunate thing he’ll just be replaced with someone who hides their psychopathy better.


And possibly someone who's made some very grim promises in order to get the support of the worst elements of the Tory headbanger-Russian oligarch complex.


----------



## Ming (Jan 12, 2022)

Raheem said:


> And possibly someone who's made some very grim promises in order to get the support of the worst elements of the Tory headbanger-Russian oligarch complex.


Isn't it? I read about some interesting parties thrown by the Russians in this villa on top of a mountain in Italy that Johnson attended. Have a Google. It's fishy as fuck.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Good call. That would leave that shithouse cressida dick as the person determining the fate of a PM. And if her officers did decide he'd done something that lead to him being forced out, what would that say about dick's previous refusal to get involved?




If Dick stuffs the greased piglet, Cameron’s gonna appear with a monstrous erection ☹️


----------



## steveseagull (Jan 12, 2022)

Starmer tested negative last night so looks like he is back unfortunately. though he may well test positive again before midday


----------



## MrSki (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Jan 12, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



Thank God for Dr Mike.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> This seems like he's going to find it very hard to wriggle out, given what Tories are saying.




have a feeling its going to be maybe a 2 minute waffle clusterfuck of word salad
and then the rest of the pmq is going to be "moving forward" nonsense


when the LIbs are telling tory mps to do the right thing it does not look good


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 12, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> It stuff like this that genuinely makes wonder How mad you have to be to be a Tory.


Bloody remainers


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2022)

Ming said:


> Thank God for Dr Mike.


absolutely - if he hadn't have tweeted that article from the front page of the BBC news website, no-one would know this crucial information.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2022)

oh it's from 2015. fair enough then


----------



## steveseagull (Jan 12, 2022)

Keith has passed another COVID test this morning so it is going to be Keith putting him on notice again.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 12, 2022)

Labour calling for Johnson to say hes very very sorry. Ffs


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Labour calling for Johnson to say hes very very sorry. Ffs


Pathetic as that is/will be, the blustercunt remaining in post is the best that the LP can hope for in the absence of any appeal themselves.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> have a feeling its going to be maybe a 2 minute waffle clusterfuck of word salad
> and then the rest of the pmq is going to be "moving forward" nonsense



Yes this.  Maybe a slight word about regret but best intentions and its time to move on now with the important business of how great he is.  Then whenever the question comes up again he'll just smirk and say he has already answered the question.

I still think the police investigation thing is a dead end.  If nothing else the laws were rushed through and the wording being what it is there is probably more than enough wriggle room with the whole home / place of work / public land / private land crossover.  The met will know this even if they had an inclination to investigate which they don't.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Labour calling for Johnson to say hes very very sorry. Ffs



I have a strong suspicion there are a number of MP's on both sides of the house who are currently wondering if there are photos out there regarding their own lockdown "work meetings".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I have a strong suspicion there are a number of MP's on both sides of the house who are currently wondering if there are photos out there regarding their own lockdown "work meetings".


Yeh Tories and lib Dems both have history


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2022)

Just been fro morning coffee. The headlines on the papers...Looks like Boris' full support of the country extends as far as the Express. Every other paper is gunning for him


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

gosub said:


> Just been fro morning coffee. The headlines on the papers...Looks like Boris' full support of the country extends as far as the Express. Every other paper is gunning for him



I'm not convinced.  Its just become too big a story to ignore and the fallout is beginning to cause wider problems.  They'll all be back on side after his _sorry not sorry but vaccines and boosters_ ramblings today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I'm not convinced.  Its just become too big a story to ignore and the fallout is beginning to cause wider problems.  They'll all be back on side after his _sorry not sorry but vaccines and boosters_ ramblings today.


It's gone too far for that.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


>



I bet de Pfeffel wishes he had the gravitas of Brian Blessed's commanding vocal delivery - instead it's all "wiffle, wobble, gibber, hesitate, repeat, mumble, lie".

Looking forward to more of the same at today's PMQs ... if he dares to show up, that is


----------



## flypanam (Jan 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Truss is thick enough to take it on for the power.


Like May after Cameron legged it.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 12, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Keith has passed another COVID test this morning so it is going to be Keith putting him on notice again.


1st Question. Is the Prime Minister capable of organising a piss up in a brewery, and if so, will I get an invite.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 12, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Starmer tested negative last night so looks like he is back unfortunately. though he may well test positive again before midday


Shit, that *is* unfortunate. 
Was looking forward to Angela Rayner putting the boot at PMQs, and watching de Pfeffel squirm and mumble (or lose his rag completely; he has previous for this - when he's put under pressure and has no fridge to hide in...)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> I bet de Pfeffel wishes he had the gravitas of Brian Blessed's commanding vocal delivery - instead it's all "wiffle, wobble, gibber, hesitate, repeat, mumble, lie".
> 
> Looking forward to more of the same at today's PMQs ... if he dares to show up, that is


Rees-mogg will turn up with a note from Carrie Johnson saying he's grazed his leg and can't come out to play


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

not a trot said:


> 1st Question. Is the Prime Minister capable of organising a piss up in a brewery, and if so, will I get an invite.


He's not capable of organising a piss in a lavatory


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> I think that every time but they always seem to manage to rustle someone up.



There'll always be plenty of takers, the idea that no-one would be up for it is a bit weird really. I think you can assume that bar a few older back benchers most of them fancy being PM and none of them are going to be in a strong enough position that they can confidently expect to be able to get in next time, and they've no idea when that might be. If the circumstances aren't ideal (and they'd be taking over a hefty majority) they just have to live with it. They can always blame it on their predecessor being useless anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There'll always be plenty of takers, the idea that no-one would be up for it is a bit weird really. I think you can assume that bar a few older back benchers most of them fancy being PM and none of them are going to be in a strong enough position that they can confidently expect to be able to get in next time, and they've no idea when that might be. If the circumstances aren't ideal (and they'd be taking over a hefty majority) they just have to live with it. They can always blame it on their predecessor being useless anyway.


The responsibility traditionally laid on the labour party


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 12, 2022)

not a trot said:


> 1st Question. Is the Prime Minister capable of organising a piss up in a brewery, and if so, will I get an invite.



Harsh, organising piss ups is the one thing they've done well during the pandemic. Johnson's leaving party should be a cracker..


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Rees-mogg will turn up with a note from Carrie Johnson saying he's grazed his leg and can't come out to play


Or that he's a bit too chilly after hiding in a fridge.


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

with labour not calling for him to resign, I now think it’s a deliberate strategy rather than simple patheticness. that he is the Tories own mess, let them get rid. having him continue means more damage to them. Focusing on getting him to resign almost lets the rest off the hook.


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

But the disappointed headmaster think Keith does, is wearing quite thin.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2022)

aren't they calling for him to resign? Rayner has been saying his position is untenable all morning hasn't she?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> aren't they calling for him to resign? Rayner has been saying his position is untenable all morning hasn't she?


As a renowned classicist surely Johnson knows it's time for him to fall on a sword


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh I haven’t heard the news yet. They certainly weren’t last night.


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

Back to pathetic  then.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 12, 2022)

xenon said:


> with labour not calling for him to resign, I now think it’s a deliberate strategy rather than simple patheticness. that he is the Tories own mess, let them get rid. having him continue means more damage to them. Focusing on getting him to resign almost lets the rest off the hook.



If I was Labour I'd want him to stay. Their only chance of winning the next election is if Johnson is the alternative.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 12, 2022)

Raynor has been the most forthright on saying he should resign - but other labour types on media over past 24 hours have been going with "need to apologise" finger wagging. Im assuming that "tut tut" is the official line and raynor is  pushing it further.


----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> other labour types on media over past 24 hours have been going with "need to apologise" finger wagging


which ones?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> If I was Labour I'd want him to stay. Their only chance of winning the next election is if Johnson is the alternative.


Tosh. The cabinet is so riddled with incompetence and corruption that pretty much any of them make sir keithly shammer look good by comparison. You think Rees-mogg would win? Or Dr Therese Coffey?


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2022)

Fastlane PPE contracts unlawful.....that should be one question. Reinforced clarity on how short self isolation can be given labour shortage that should be another.  WIll be fucking dull just bang on about the hypocracy and loss of trust


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 12, 2022)

Seems like the vermin media have had enough of this cunt now. Why?


----------



## Supine (Jan 12, 2022)

gosub said:


> Reinforced clarity on how short self isolation can be given labour shortage that should be another.



Based on the science showing 5 days isn’t enough Labour should be fighting against this if they are going to hold a position.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Is there normally that many plod on the way to hoc?


----------



## bimble (Jan 12, 2022)

Some reports claiming that he was lying down in the back of the official Range Rover this morning to hide from photographers. I really hope that’s true, just because it’s pleasing to imagine his state of mind whilst doing so.


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2022)

Supine said:


> Based on the science showing 5 days isn’t enough Labour should be fighting against this if they are going to hold a position.


Not only do I agree, think the floating of ideas in newpapers to see what flies probably isn't the best way of making public health decisions. Especially not in a Parliamentary democracy


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

killer b said:


> which ones?



Anneliese Doddes was the one I heard yesterday.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 12, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Seems like the vermin media have had enough of this cunt now. Why?


Because he’s damaging the brand, and probably isn’t right wing enough for them, all this green stuff etc.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 12, 2022)

Hang in there Johnson . Your work for the party is not yet done.we need you to drive the train at chollima speed until the derailment


----------



## souljacker (Jan 12, 2022)

Is he apologising? Sounds like he is.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Is he apologising? Sounds like he is.


No. Hes saying it was to thank work colleagues in the fresh air.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 12, 2022)

bimble said:


> Some reports claiming that he was lying down in the back of the official Range Rover this morning to hide from photographers. I really hope that’s true, just because it’s pleasing to imagine his state of mind whilst doing so.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Is he apologising? Sounds like he is.


He's a miserable pleader


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Work event. FFS.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2022)

Didnt realise it was a party. FFS


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Is he apologising? Sounds like he is.



Sorry not sorry.  Just as was expected.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 12, 2022)

"Wait for the official enquiry"

fuck off


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 12, 2022)

Criticising the other bloke for the way "he conducts himself in this House"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

The fucking arrogance of it. 
Starmer has finally said resign.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

terrific so far, for demoralising the tory scum in Parliament


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Criticising the other bloke for the way "he conducts himself in this House"


He is unbelievable.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 12, 2022)

Johnson says he accepts things should have been done differently at the party in the garden. Why don't they ask him how he would have done things differently?


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

I remember all those work events I went to in 2020. On teams.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

When is this video going to get aired? I want to see the prick doing the work macarena.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Johnson says he accepts things should have been done differently at the party in the garden. Why don't they ask him how he would have done things differently?


No cameras


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 12, 2022)

Lovely seeing this cunt punched to his knees by his own actions. I don't know if he's down yet but you can feel how excruciating it is for him


----------



## Smangus (Jan 12, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Lovely seeing this cunt punched to his knees by his own actions. I don't know if he's down yet but you can feel how excruciating it is for him



The chase is better than the catch.


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Johnson says he accepts things should have been done differently at the party in the garden. Why don't they ask him how he would have done things differently?



Better catering.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2022)

'People died... they broke rules to have wine'
					

The BBC speaks to families of people who died in May 2020, the month of the No 10 party.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Wow, the little clip here is pretty devastating.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Didnt realise it was a party. FFS


He didn’t inhale.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> He didn’t inhale.


_I did not have social relations with that party_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Lovely seeing this cunt punched to his knees by his own actions. I don't know if he's down yet but you can feel how excruciating it is for him


And then the boots should go in - hard


----------



## Supine (Jan 12, 2022)

Enjoyed that. Keir even got the word lier in there without getting in trouble. That is a real dead duck prime minister now. ‘Lets wait for the enquiry so i can resign’


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 12, 2022)

It's a non event. No major punches landed in PMQs. He's as close to embarrassed as it is possible for a narcisstic self-obsessed sociopath to be, but the opposition is so weak. Keir Starmer is so dull / ineffective, and Blackford as much of a blusterer. He just repeats the defence line and then it's leavened by sycophanitc questions from Tory nonetity backbenchers. The fat cunt from Burnley absolutely infuriating.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2022)

It’s all very entertaining to see him in strife, but what’s the outcome going to be? The guy who was in Number 11 moves next door?  It’s not much of a win.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 12, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Didnt realise it was a party. FFS


To be fair, I wouldn't be having a fun time with a bunch of Tory Civil Sevants


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s all very entertaining to see him in strife, but what’s the outcome going to be? The guy who was in Number 11 moves next door?  It’s not much of a win.


It's a depressingly familiar pattern. 

Tory wins an election then fucks up something or other, resigns. 
New tory comes in, wins an election then fucks up something or other, resigns.
New tory comes in, wins an election then fucks up something or other, resigns. 
New tory comes in...


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s all very entertaining to see him in strife, but what’s the outcome going to be? The guy who was in Number 11 moves next door?  It’s not much of a win.






danny la rouge said:


> Not a lot I reckon. Enquiry will be things that could’ve been done better work Events, Grey area, social events. Very important work. No one knowingly breaking the rules. Terribly sorry.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s all very entertaining to see him in strife, but what’s the outcome going to be? The guy who was in Number 11 moves next door?  It’s not much of a win.



Not even that.  The matter is now closed until the civil servant does what they always do which is produce a white wash report.  

All these stories of the misery and suffering that the news is playing are meaningless to this lot.  If it did mean anything they wouldn't have been having all those parties in teh first place. Water off a duck's back.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2022)

I do fancy the sort of job where you can’t tell whether you’re at a party or at work, though.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Easy to miss amongst all the bluster...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I do fancy the sort of job where you can’t tell whether you’re at a party or at work, though.


Politicians set up working parties all the time, mind you. Not sure what the fuss is about.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 12, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a depressingly familiar pattern.
> 
> Tory wins an election then fucks up something or other, resigns.
> New tory comes in, wins an election then fucks up something or other, resigns.
> ...


Isn’t that something written by de Tocqueville?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 12, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Isn’t that something written by de Tocqueville?


C'est la Belle Démocratie.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 12, 2022)

What I want to know is: what booze did he bring? I suspect he’s the type to turn up empty handed. I guess he might have found a bottle of Teresa’s Mateus Rose at the back of the cupboard


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s all very entertaining to see him in strife, but what’s the outcome going to be? The guy who was in Number 11 moves next door?  It’s not much of a win.


This, I'd actually rather he stayed where he was and booted out at the ballot box instead of some libertarian nutcase coming in who will be worse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s all very entertaining to see him in strife, but what’s the outcome going to be? The guy who was in Number 11 moves next door?  It’s not much of a win.


Johnson lives in number 11.

Sunak has been sabotaging Johnson for ages by refusing money for his policy priorities. Don't imagine his responsibility for where we are will go unnoticed for too long


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Johnson says he accepts things should have been done differently at the party in the garden. Why don't they ask him how he would have done things differently?


Had he known it was a party? Probably strippers and a better DJ


----------



## andysays (Jan 12, 2022)

xenon said:


> Better catering.


The whole "bring your own booze" still seems odd to me, especially given that I imagine they normally spend large amounts of cash on "hospitality".

I wonder if it was done like that deliberately in an attempt to ensure deniability or something.

Hasn't worked out too well, has it?


----------



## andysays (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I do fancy the sort of job where you can’t tell whether you’re at a party or at work, though.


That was my first thought when this story originally broke.

I'm genuinely surprised it's turned out to be as big as thing as it has, even if it isn't ultimately the final nail in Johnson's career as PM.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Johnson lives in number 11.


I know. I was using the convention of the address standing for the office. 

Basically, this changes nothing.


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Easy to miss amongst all the bluster...



Not read PMQ's yet. Did that not come up?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 12, 2022)

andysays said:


> The whole "bring your own booze" still seems odd to me, especially given that I imagine they normally spend large amounts of cash on "hospitality".


And as yet another piss take of the little people, put in the invite but only as an in joke


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 12, 2022)

One of the shittiest insincere apologies:









						Jim Shannon: DUP MP in tears as he questions No 10 drinks party
					

Jim Shannon cries as he tells Parliament his mother-in-law died alone with Covid-19 in 2020.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2022)

Missed PMQs because our boss brought in her sound system, several trays of nibbles and ten bottles of Chablis, did anything happen?


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Sunak has been sabotaging Johnson for ages by refusing money for his policy priorities. Don't imagine his responsibility for where we are will go unnoticed for too long



Sunak was conspicuous by his absence today.  Down in Devon it would seem.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 12, 2022)

All this confirms is what we already know.
Tories are sacks of shit and their greatest pleasure is laughing at everyone else, even those poor souls who are dying as a result of their mismanagement.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 12, 2022)

Jo Coburn is tenacious though.


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

andysays said:


> The whole "bring your own booze" still seems odd to me, especially given that I imagine they normally spend large amounts of cash on "hospitality".
> 
> I wonder if it was done like that deliberately in an attempt to ensure deniability or something.
> 
> Hasn't worked out too well, has it?



I think so. There can’t have been many catering businesses doing much work then. Word would’ve very easily got out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I know. I was using the convention of the address standing for the office.
> 
> Basically, this changes nothing.


I wouldn't be so sure. I can't help thinking - as I've said in the bit of the post you didn't quote - that sunak's disloyalty to Johnson isn't going to help him gain and retain the trust of the parliamentary cp. And I don't see how any initial popularity is going to be retained given his complicity in the events of the past eighteen months-two years. Things like the vast sums spaffed away on shit PPE. As our leaders seem on an accelerating downward spiral I wonder what joys lie ahead with a man whose immediate family is richer than the queen in downing street.

You may think it changes nothing. I think it opens up more possibilities.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Sunak was conspicuous by his absence today.  Down in Devon it would seem.


When will he next show his face in Yorkshire?


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Sunak was conspicuous by his absence today.  Down in Devon it would seem.



I can remember when it was Afghanistan that our political leaders fled to when avoiding embarrassment in the Commons.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

how did he not know it was a party?


did someone not offer him a line of Charlie as he walked in


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

agricola said:


> I can remember when it was Afghanistan that our political leaders fled to when avoiding embarrassment in the Commons.


I'd be happy to send them there again if they hadn't been promised to the penguins


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 12, 2022)

The argument that "it changes nothing" I find quite miserabilist - the public outrage sends a message to these wankers about the limits of their power.  see also - elections.


----------



## agricola (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd be happy to send them there again if they hadn't been promised to the penguins



“kibble, not Kabul”


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Sunak was conspicuous by his absence today.  Down in Devon it would seem.


I'm keeping my eyes peeled, just in case.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 12, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> The argument that "it changes nothing" I find quite miserabilist - the public outrage sends a message to these wankers about the limits of their power.  see also - elections.



Miserabilism a pretty mainstream position these days.

Sunak should be in prison for Eat Out to Help Out but he is clearly on maneouvres to take over.

As for today's farcical and unfunny pantomine, no one but political obsessives watch PMQs anymore anyway. Watching Sur Kieth's "cross examination" is like watching an episode of Kavanagh QC on a damp midweek afternoon. Kavanagh QC probably has better viewer ratings, too.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 12, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Miserabilism a pretty mainstream position these days.
> 
> Sunak should be in prison for Eat Out to Help Out but he is clearly on maneouvres to take over.
> 
> As for today's farcical and unfunny pantomine, no one but political obsessives watch PMQs anymore anyway. Watching Sur Kieth's "cross examination" is like watching an episode of Kavanagh QC on a damp midweek afternoon. Kavanagh QC probably has better viewer ratings, too.



PMQs can be important as its the prime minister talking on the record and he is accountable for what he says - so if it can be shown that he lied he is in deep shit. Thats what may do for him. Also the "soundbites" from todays will be mainstream news as its a big story. People will make judgements on Johnson based on those clips. I doubt Johnson's excuse of "i didn't realise it was a party" will convince anyone. This statement from the Covid bereaved families for justice will likely resonate far more powerfully - 

The* Covid-19 Bereaved Families for Justice* campaign has accused Boris Johnson of “taking the British public for fools” following his statement to MPs. (See 12.26pm.) Hannah Brady, spokesperson for the group, said:



> The prime minister’s lies have finally caught up with him. Not content with kicking bereaved families like mine in the teeth by breaking the rules he set and then lying to us about it, he’s now taking the British public for fools by pretending he ‘didn’t know it was a party’.
> Every time he lies to us, he pours more salt into the wounds of those who have already lost so much to this pandemic, but that doesn’t stop him. He’s incapable of telling the truth and he needs to go.
> The prime minister is now a walking public health hazard, who has lost the trust, respect and good faith of the public. If restrictions are needed to protect lives in the future, people will simply laugh at him. He has no moral authority and will cost lives.
> He has broken his own rules and if he had any decency he would now resign, rather than hide behind an internal “inquiry”. If he doesn’t, his MPs should remove him. They have a moral duty to do so.


----------



## pesh (Jan 12, 2022)

xenon said:


> I think so. There can’t have been many catering businesses doing much work then. Word would’ve very easily got out.


you'd have thought a load of people queing up outside with bags of cans would have been noticed too.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Well said Hannah Brady.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2022)

If Prince Andrew can get away with noncery I’m fairly sure Boris is fairly safe for going to a party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> If Prince Andrew can get away with noncery I’m fairly sure Boris is fairly safe for going to a party.


Only Andrew looks like he hasn't got away with it and Johnson hopefully won't either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Ime at work events work provides any booze that's there


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


>



_Sorry you misunderstood. _


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Only Andrew looks like he hasn't got away with it and Johnson hopefully won't either.



Neither will get their collar felt.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jan 12, 2022)

Oh to be a fly on the wall


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> No cameras



Or bury the guests


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Makes a fair point.


----------



## gosub (Jan 12, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



He's right.  Fuck ton of stuff for Parliament to pay attention to, and pretty much every MP asked the same question, one the PM had already kicked a couple of weeks down the line.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

They had all night to come up with something and the best they could manage was the Withnail meme...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger gale saying he's had his 3rd strike and it's time to go.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> View attachment 305603











						PM Boris Johnson - monster thread for a monster twat
					

I do fancy the sort of job where you can’t tell whether you’re at a party or at work, though.  Politicians set up working parties all the time, mind you. Not sure what the fuss is about.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2022)

Deja vu


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2022)

I've been at a few parties where I've had no idea where I was to be honest. 

Not sure that would fly as an excuse in parliament though.


----------



## klang (Jan 12, 2022)

I'd be more surprised if for once he knew where he was tbh.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

His defence this time around is essentially the same one as it has been with all the other obvious parties.  Only slight tweak with this one is that he accepts it probably was a social event he just didn't know that at the time.

Having spoken to the legals he clearly feels he's on safe-ish ground on the _it was all work not play there just happened to be some booze as well _defence.  He's probably right as well as the law was badly written and there will be enough grey areas to escape through.

Its just about public opinion really and that's why the met ain't going to touch this with a bargepole.  I reckon he's confident that the 'independent' review when it comes will be the usual whitewash.  Senior members of the civil service are up to their neck in this it seems unlikely they will throw themselves under a bus.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> PM Boris Johnson - monster thread for a monster twat
> 
> 
> I do fancy the sort of job where you can’t tell whether you’re at a party or at work, though.  Politicians set up working parties all the time, mind you. Not sure what the fuss is about.
> ...


Ach, I’d seen the cartoon up there but not noticed where it came from!


----------



## T & P (Jan 12, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> If Prince Andrew can get away with noncery I’m fairly sure Boris is fairly safe for going to a party.


Well, perhaps there’s hope on both counts…









						Prince Andrew to face civil sex assault case after US ruling
					

Virginia Giuffre's claims against the Duke of York can continue to be heard, a US court says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2022)

Drinking at work? That's (worse than) taking drugs


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 12, 2022)

He's fucked. Matter of weeks if not less. Public outrage will do for him


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> His defence this time around is essentially the same one as it has been with all the other obvious parties.  Only slight tweak with this one is that he accepts it probably was a social event he just didn't know that at the time.
> 
> Having spoken to the legals he clearly feels he's on safe-ish ground on the _it was all work not play there just happened to be some booze as well _defence.  He's probably right as well as the law was badly written and there will be enough grey areas to escape through.
> 
> Its just about public opinion really and that's why the met ain't going to touch this with a bargepole.  I reckon he's confident that the 'independent' review when it comes will be the usual whitewash.  Senior members of the civil service are up to their neck in this it seems unlikely they will throw themselves under a bus.



Yeah, I reckon he can maybe hang on through this particular storm with this sort of tactic. I think he's toast in the not-so-long term though - once the people who have the power to hold him to some sort of account (and that doesn't necessarily mean much more than forcing him to actually address the issue at hand) stop accepting the shrugs and wiffling noises then the list of black marks against him will pile up very rapidly indeed. And the general tone of public opinion is going to push more of them to do that.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

> A senior Tory source said Mr Johnson looked "battered and crestfallen" as he spoke to his MPs, and that he had "lost what made him so successful with his party".
> 
> Backbencher Sir Roger Gale - a frequent critic of Mr Johnson - said that politically the PM was now "a dead man walking".











						Boris Johnson faces calls to quit after lockdown party apology
					

The prime minister says sorry for attending a gathering held in the Downing St garden during lockdown.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Laura whatserface is being remarkably quiet on this


She really wasnt quiet about it, her 'analysis' was to be found in the usual places yesterday, and there is this today fro the article I just linked to:



> I don't think the prime minister's statement makes the issue go away at all.
> 
> He tried to strike a different tone today - there was no smirk, no swagger, none of the usual Johnson gags.
> 
> ...



He tried that different tone in the last covid press conference too, an attempt to partially reboot, to move further away from the Peppa Pig version of his performances.


----------



## xenon (Jan 12, 2022)

Roger Gale always gets wheeled out for a quote. I wouldn’t put much by it.He can’t stand Johnson and it’s a matter of public record


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Only Andrew looks like he hasn't got away with it and Johnson hopefully won't either.


It'd be nice if they both got their come-uppance on the same day. And maybe it can turn out that Nadine Dorries had a ringer do her O-levels for her on the same day...


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 12, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> The ..him.


Loose Meat? More likely unhinged gammon. Have some eggs, chips and pineapple with that.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

xenon said:


> Roger Gale always gets wheeled out for a quote. I wouldn’t put much by it.He can’t stand Johnson and it’s a matter of public record


Yes hence the BBC feeling the need to mention that he is a frequent critic. Its the quote from the unnamed 'senior tory' that was of slightly more interest.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 12, 2022)

Supine said:


> Oh to be a fly on the wall




Will anyone bring a bottle ? Or have any got the bottle to ditch him ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 12, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Will anyone bring a bottle ? Or have any got the bottle to ditch him ?


They could pitch a few bottles at him


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2022)

Scottish Tory leader (whose name I have immediately cast from my memory) is calling for Johnson to resign.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> Scottish Tory leader (whose name I have immediately cast from my memory) is calling for Johnson to resign.


Cue red-card memes


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> Scottish Tory leader (whose name I have immediately cast from my memory) is calling for Johnson to resign.



Douglas Ross?

He was doing that yesterday but with the caveat that if Johnson has proven to have lied to the house.  Johnson already has his defence for that as it was either work or it was a party he thought was work therefore no lies.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Douglas Ross?
> 
> He was doing that yesterday but with the caveat that if Johnson has proven to have lied to the house.  Johnson already has his defence for that as it was either work or it was a party he thought was work therefore no lies.


That’s the fucker!

And Johnson has just admitted lying to the house, so it’s gotta be bye-byes.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> Scottish Tory leader (whose name I have immediately cast from my memory) is calling for Johnson to resign.


Ruth Davidson was as well wasn't she? Although she resigned when may was in I think.


----------



## belboid (Jan 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Ruth Davidson was as well wasn't she? Although she resigned when may was in I think.


She stayed on as leader in the HoC until last may.  She’s also called for him to go.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> That’s the fucker!
> 
> And Johnson has just admitted lying to the house, so it’s gotta be bye-byes.



No he hasn't.  He has just said he made a genuine mistake and he's apologised for how that mistake has been perceived.  He's actually admitted nothing except he acted in good faith and made a human mistake.  Sorry, not sorry.

The fact that its a totally unbelievable and ridiculous scenario he doesn't care about that as long as there is nothing there legally or otherwise that will hang him. Remember this is the guy that ok'd Cumming's bizarre lies and told us all to move on.  He's doing the same thing now.

ETA: Though you are right in regard to Ross as he appears to have shifted his position from yesterday to saying Johnson should go full stop.  He's removed the caveat.


----------



## Stash (Jan 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> how did he not know it was a party?
> 
> 
> did someone not offer him a line of Charlie as he walked in


He didn't cheat on his wife, so obviously not a party


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2022)

Stash said:


> He didn't cheat on his wife, so obviously not a party



TBF he hasn't confirmed or denied that just yet. Wait for the report.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> They could pitch a few bottles at him


Full ones.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Full ones.


with new and pungent contents


----------



## andysays (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> with new and pungent contents


Something like this, perhaps


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

andysays said:


> Something like this, perhaps
> 
> View attachment 305611


i was thinking of urine but like the way you're thinking


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jan 12, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBF he hasn't confirmed or denied that just yet. Wait for the report.


Wait for another baby born….


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 12, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Wait for another baby born….


He seems to think there's one born every minute.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 12, 2022)

Stash said:


> He didn't cheat on his wife, so obviously not a party


couldn't have. he was between wives at the time


----------



## existentialist (Jan 12, 2022)

andysays said:


> Something like this, perhaps
> 
> View attachment 305611


Oh, I didn't know about mixing oil with it


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jan 12, 2022)

Cerv said:


> couldn't have. he was between wives at the time


Oh - a threesome…


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> That’s the fucker!
> 
> And Johnson has just admitted lying to the house, so it’s gotta be bye-byes.


He's been caught out lying:









						Viral video of Boris Johnson ‘lying to parliament’ approaches 10 million views
					

Lawyer Peter Stefanovic says footage is snapshot which reveals PM’s ‘pattern of behaviour has crossed the line into outright fantasy’




					www.independent.co.uk
				




plus the time he was called out for lying where the outcaller was suspended for a day while no action was taken 

plus one recently where he said he'd not said something while being on video saying it (sorry memory going on details, there's just so many of them)

Used to be a sackable offence, but this speaker doesn't seem to care.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Runners and riders already showing in the paddock?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> She really wasnt quiet about it, her 'analysis' was to be found in the usual places yesterday, and there is this today fro the article I just linked to:
> 
> 
> 
> He tried that different tone in the last covid press conference too, an attempt to partially reboot, to move further away from the Peppa Pig version of his performances.


 What I should have said is that she obviously knew about the function(s) - that’s her job , the conduit for Tory  gossip and low level propaganda


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> He's been caught out lying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He lied about saying stuff regards inflation.
Was that dawn butler who called him a liar a little while back and was told to leave the house.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> What I should have said is that she obviously knew about the function(s) - that’s her job , the conduit for Tory  gossip and low level propaganda


She put out a tweet the other day that made it clear she's known all along. Probably got an invite the toadying arsehole.


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Douglas Ross?


Or Dross as he's commonly known. (Well when anyone can actually remember his name...)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> Or Dross as he's commonly known. (Well when anyone can actually remember his name...)


his parents must have hated him


----------



## teqniq (Jan 12, 2022)

What


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> his parents must have hated him


Dross by name, dross by nature...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Runners and riders already showing in the paddock?
> 
> View attachment 305613


yeh no one has ever been to a work event party they weren't invited to


----------



## Sue (Jan 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What



Bit of a hero when you think about it.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He lied about saying stuff regards inflation.
> Was that dawn butler who called him a liar a little while back and was told to leave the house.


yep that's it:









						Dawn Butler ejected from Commons for saying Johnson has lied repeatedly
					

Labour MP accused the prime minister of misleading the Commons and the country over coronavirus




					www.theguardian.com
				




and the recent one was as you say when he told parliament that he never said inflation fears were unfounded which was also bollocks:









						Boris Johnson did say inflation fears had been ‘unfounded’ - Full Fact
					

The Prime Minister denied ever making the comment during the first PMQs of the year.




					fullfact.org
				




seems to be no point point to the Speaker now


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2022)

Stash said:


> He didn't cheat on his wife



That we know of.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 12, 2022)

So has cummings still got more dirt to dish? video of a pissed up Johnson bellowing his way through "my way" on karaoke, bottle in hand at the ... work event


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What



Well this is the sort of situation where narcissists will repeatedly shoot themselves in the foot due to aspects of their nature that they struggle to suppress for anything more than a brief contrived and insincere statement.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Runners and riders already showing in the paddock?
> 
> View attachment 305613



I note that Raab didn't say he was unaware of the party, he just wasn't invited.  They probably knew there was no point inviting him unless the booze was being expensed.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

He didnt attend because he misread the invite as involving bringing your own boo's.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I note that Raab didn't say he was unaware of the party, he just wasn't invited.  They probably knew there was no point inviting him unless the booze was being expensed.


True; but note that he refers to the event as "..the No. 10 party.."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> Bit of a hero when you think about.


Spartacus!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> yep that's it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never calls him out when he says Scottish nationalist party either. Did it again today.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

We all know politicians avoid answering the question, I'm hard pressed to think of a recent PM who would lie so blatantly.  Thinking back, we've had Theresa May, ashen faced and a stonewaller, but nothing like Johnson. Before that was Cameron, slippery when wet, but not a bare faced liar. Then there was Gordon Brown, son of the Manse, aggressive, but not an outright dissembler. And before that was.... _oh_.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

Guardian are running with a picture of him in a car with driver and some other bod, without a mask.  The fucking clown can't stop himself, even today.









						Senior backbench MP joins Scottish Tory leader in calling for Johnson to resign over No 10 lockdown party – live
					

William Wragg says Boris Johnson is damaging reputation of party as Douglas Ross calls for him to stand down after prime minister admits attending party




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

jebus some tory wankers talking about doubling down and rebuilding trust in a compulsive  cheat and compulsive lair


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> jebus some tory wankers talking about doubling down and rebuilding trust in a compulsive  cheat and compulsive lair


It's that frog and the scorpion thing, at some point as they sink between the waters he'll say 'but it's in my nature'. I hope.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

jesus the bbc is bad these days


trying really hard to get that normal people forgive Boris for his misdeads


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

A bit more whatsapp leakage in the second image in this tweet.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 12, 2022)

Actual Deputy PM and Justice minister: “I’m fully supportive of this prime minister and I’m sure he will continue for many years to come.” 
Great, Raab the absolute knobhead, keep going making yourself look bad.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

She is just covering her arse as you can bet the ambitious arsehole is behind all the leaks


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Actual Deputy PM and Justice minister: “I’m fully supportive of this prime minister and I’m sure he will continue for many years to come.”
> Great, Raab the absolute knobhead, keep going making yourself look bad.




not sure Raab could make himself look any worse without Boris he is done on the front bench


----------



## iveivan (Jan 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> She is just covering her arse as you can bet the ambitious arsehole is behind all the leaks


You don’t think she was at the party? Priti no mates?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

she closed the access her only family used to move to england



so you know she has not got loyality to no one


why would she not leak it even after attending


she'd eat her own children to be PM


----------



## teqniq (Jan 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> yep that's it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The current speaker is only interested in his peerage.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> The current speaker is only interested in his peerage.



ah the guy who wanted to rename heathrow to diana airport


fuck that dude


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> A bit more whatsapp leakage in the second image in this tweet.



Kit malthouse, mentioned there, has worked with Johnson in parliament and city hall for more than ten years


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> A bit more whatsapp leakage in the second image in this tweet.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 12, 2022)

May not be a surprise but worth posting now as a reminder. Mr Johnson's first cabinet meeting after Feb 2020 reshuffle just weeks away from lockdown #1. 
Gotta make sure they've all mastered the necessary details.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 12, 2022)

It might not be immediately apparent outside of Scotland but the leader of the Scottish Tories calling for the resignation of the UK Prime Minister is, like, _completely_ unheard of. Slavish devotion to and rigid defence of the leader of the Union at _all times_ is what's always previously happened. It's not just Dougie Ross either is the thing, it's all of the Scottish Tories.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 12, 2022)

Also, this:



Place your bets...


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 12, 2022)

Did no one else see the Tory Party Political Broadcast on telly earlier, and wonder how long it had been booked?

It stank.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Also, this:
> 
> 
> 
> Place your bets...



I suspect he's now a photo away from a forced resignation.  Although if there isn't a photo or some killer detail emerging, this could go on for a bit.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2022)

weepiper said:


> It might not be immediately apparent outside of Scotland but the leader of the Scottish Tories calling for the resignation of the UK Prime Minister is, like, _completely_ unheard of. Slavish devotion to and rigid defence of the leader of the Union at _all times_ is what's always previously happened. It's not just Dougie Ross either is the thing, it's all of the Scottish Tories.


Interesting... I guess in Scotland you have had the Tories continuously disgrace themselves from the perspective of Sturgeon's more responsible covid decisions for nearly two years now....this must be the last straw



mx wcfc said:


> Did no one else see the Tory Party Political Broadcast on telly earlier, and wonder how long it had been booked?
> 
> It stank.


no...can you explain what this refers to?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 12, 2022)

I think it's in the interests of the opposition for Johnson to be kicked out now as well, as any new leader will then have a fair bit of time to also fuck up and get blamed for shit before the next election. Rather than Boris limping on and being replaced 6 months out.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 12, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Also, this:
> 
> 
> 
> Place your bets...




'Why yes, actually, we do all wear paper crowns while working...'


----------



## weepiper (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2022)

The attempt at 'contrition' was nothing more than a carefully worded and rehearsed act. Arrogance.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 12, 2022)

Sorry clumsy hand, hit ‘quote’ by mistake


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2022)

Corker!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Zahawi on Preston trying to defend the bin bag full of custard.  I've shouted FUCK OFF at least 5 times . Caroline noakes wants him gone.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Zahawi on Preston trying to defend the bin bag full of custard.  I've shouted FUCK OFF at least 5 times . Caroline noakes wants him gone.


All these cunts willing to lie on his behalf should have to go when he does as well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Worth a look at peston as Armando iannucci is on. 
He said zahawi trying to defend Johnson you could see a hundred ethical stink bombs going off in his head  and it was missing canned laughter.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> All these cunts willing to lie on his behalf should swing when he does as well.


FTFY


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The responsibility traditionally laid on the labour party


I thought the labour party had been absolved  since JC became an independent?


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've been at a few parties where I've had no idea where I was to be honest.
> 
> Not sure that would fly as an excuse in parliament though.


But did you know you were "at a party" (even without geolocation enabled)?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> All these cunts willing to lie on his behalf should have to go when he does as well.


And every fucker at the err work party thing.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> jesus the bbc is bad these days


Given the top job is iirc appointed by the govt and then the other top jobs appointed by that person, it's never been the impartial org some believe it is.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 12, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> FTFY


Yes, I'll go with your upgrade.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2022)

> Growing numbers of his own MPs want him out, discussing frantically how and when his exit could take place.
> 
> One minister told me, "it's over".
> 
> ...



Granted I only cherrypicked the bits that make him sound most doomed.









						What next for Boris Johnson after his party apology?
					

The PM's departure is far from inevitable - but growing numbers of Conservative MPs want him out.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jan 12, 2022)

headline should read "non-apology" I'd have thought


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> headline should read "non-apology" I'd have thought


'Notpology' deserves to be in the lexicon these days. It's so common.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> 'Notpology' deserves to be in the lexicon these days. It's so common.


I"m sorry if you're offended it's not in the lexicon.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> I"m sorry if you're offended it's not in the lexicon.


Eh? I'm not offended! 

Johnson's behaviour offends me.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Eh? I'm not offended!
> 
> Johnson's behaviour offends me.


I was making a joke of the 'not proper apology' thing but never mind.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> I was making a joke of the 'not proper apology' thing but never mind.


Soz being thick.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 13, 2022)

Good old Hodges, reflects the mood of the nation as usual.


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 13, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Loose Meat? More likely unhinged gammon. Have some eggs, chips and pineapple with that.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Strong post.  This guy is a team player, like this post, like him. Join the popular kids.
.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 13, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Strong post.  This guy is a team player, like this post, like him. Join the popular kids.
> .


Eh? Are you a real person? What are you doing on urban if so? You do know we're all bots, don't you?


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks for response.  Some people say iliberals are all about virtue signalling and group ID. I can tell from the integrity of your convincing counter argument that you are indeed one of the herd.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2022)

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 13, 2022)

Another for the ignore list.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 13, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Thanks for response.  Some people say iliberals are all about virtue signalling and group ID. I can tell from the integrity of your convincing counter argument that you are indeed one of the herd.


Nice virtue signalling of the fact you're in the herd that always likes to talk about how above the herd they are.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jan 13, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Thanks for response.  Some people say iliberals are all about virtue signalling and group ID. I can tell from the integrity of your convincing counter argument that you are indeed one of the herd.


Have you ever thought of joining some of the more fun threads on here, such as the book club or ritual head banging, or are you just here for the politics?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 13, 2022)

Are we liberals?  ewww


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

Some top lols blue on blue action following Rees-Mogg’s petulant trashing of Ross on Newsnight 😂

Stop it. Now.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Thanks for response.  Some people say iliberals are all about virtue signalling and group ID. I can tell from the integrity of your convincing counter argument that you are indeed one of the herd.


But cunts are all about the cuntitude.
Hello, cunt.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> But cunts are all about the cuntitude.
> Hello, cunt.


Nah, reckon it must be a bot. Even Tories display human characteristics when provoked.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Nah, reckon it must be a bot. Even Tories display human characteristics when provoked.


It does seem to turn up only when "most needed" (for distraction purposes). Obviously, someone/thing thinks we're worth the effort


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2022)

Wrt to Scottish tories in particular their leader Douglas Ross calling for Johnson to resign, Mogg gives independence a helping hand:


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Wrt to Scottish tories in particular their leader Douglas Ross calling for Johnson to resign, Mogg gives independence a helping hand:



They're tearing themselves to bits, aren't they?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)

good to see the kneejerk, a human being could so easily have said "well yes we all have opinions, I don't agree"


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

Johnson's got a bit of diplomatic, not quite isolating, doesn't want to answer questions Covid:









						UK reports 109,133 new cases and 335 deaths; Omicron becomes dominant variant in Germany – as it happened
					

UK cases and deaths down on the previous day; variant now accounts for 73.3% of cases in Germany compared with 44.3% seven days ago




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## philosophical (Jan 13, 2022)

Boris Johnson could take a shit on the Queen’s face and yet these Tory bastards will still be in charge after the next election one way or another.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Johnson's got a bit of diplomatic, not quite isolating, doesn't want to answer questions Covid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is entirely made up isn't it?  He hasn't lied yet today and has to keep up the quota, so he's pretended somebody has Covid?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They're tearing themselves to bits, aren't they?


It's beautiful.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 13, 2022)

jesus he should of got carrie to write him a note


pathetic figure hiding in number 11 to avoid more bad press images


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Wrt to Scottish tories in particular their leader Douglas Ross calling for Johnson to resign, Mogg gives independence a helping hand:



Next week two short planks will be standing in for the Tories on question time and will deliver a more incisive series of comments


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 13, 2022)

Next time you are full of covid mr Johnson, remember to walk TOWARDS the light .


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> jesus he should of got carrie to write him a note
> 
> 
> pathetic figure hiding in number 11 to avoid more bad press images


'Advised not to travel' - so, he's not under any isolation rules and can decide to emerge whenever he thinks it politically expedient.  He adds insult to injury, then a bit more, a few sprinkles of self interest, a drizzle of fuck you, a flake of shit...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

Actually, I'm being unfair. Just like the sun never setting on the British Empire, statistically, one of johnson's families must always have a case of Covid.


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Boris Johnson could take a shit on the Queen’s face and yet these Tory bastards will still be in charge after the next election one way or another.



When HM finally does depart the stage I wouldn’t be at all surprised if they pivoted to “Boris would make a good King”.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 13, 2022)

agricola said:


> When HM finally does depart the stage I wouldn’t be at all surprised if they pivoted to “Boris would make a good King”.



Maybe a vacancy might open up for Duke of York.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> 'Advised not to travel' - so, he's not under any isolation rules and can decide to emerge whenever he thinks it politically expedient.  He adds insult to injury, then a bit more, a few sprinkles of self interest, a drizzle of fuck you, a flake of shit...



I expect that'll be the last time he's seen in public again for at least the next 7-10 days, the lying cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I expect that'll be the last time he's seen in public


C4U

He's blown a gasket at his sincere apology being rejected and lies for the second time at death's door. The first time someone's lied twice there


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Wrt to Scottish tories in particular their leader Douglas Ross calling for Johnson to resign, Mogg gives independence a helping hand:



Jebus, think before you open your mouth. Hopefully their arrogance will eventually be their undoing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> This is entirely made up isn't it?  He hasn't lied yet today and has to keep up the quota, so he's pretended somebody has Covid?


How bonkers convenient. Should probably avoid zoom interviews too just in case of internet covids.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 13, 2022)

He was probably tested for Covid and a note came back saying "It's negative, but all the same we advise you not to travel anywhere where there are people."


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)

No end in sight for Dominic Cummings’ briefing war against Johnson
					

Analysis: the ex-adviser’s revelation about the 20 May party is unlikely to be his last attempt to wound the PM




					www.theguardian.com
				






I'd forgotten this bit, after ITV publishing the 100-people invite:



> Within about half an hour of ITV’s report Cummings tweeted to say Johnson himself was present, using the shopping trolley emoji he uses to describe his former boss.In evidence to MPs last May, he accused Johnson of being so indecisive he ends up “smashing from one side of the aisle to the other”.


only valuable thing the twat's ever done. 🛒


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 13, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Thanks for response.  Some people say iliberals are all about virtue signalling and group ID. I can tell from the integrity of your convincing counter argument that you are indeed one of the herd.



Check your notes again


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 13, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Thanks for response.  Some people say iliberals are all about virtue signalling and group ID. I can tell from the integrity of your convincing counter argument that you are indeed one of the herd.



I'd forgot this fuckwit was still around

ponder who go first loosemeat or boris


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 13, 2022)

All this does help to explain why Johnson allowed Cummings to stay on after his jaunt to Durham and OK'd that cringeworthy lie-a-thon press conference Cummings did. Johnson knew that he was just as guilty and Cummings had the dirt.

This makes it all the more odd that he discarded Cummings.  I know he discards everyone in the end but the timing remains odd.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

Guardian journal shit-stirring quite well...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Guardian journal shit-stirring quite well...
> 
> View attachment 305721


Changing their name, politics, and leader might assuage an angry public. But nothing will work better than a new leader issuing a mea culpa and embarking forthwith with the rest of the parliamentary conservative party for South Georgia to expiate their sins by passing through the penguins' bowels


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 13, 2022)

So, Johnson seems pretty confident he can ride this out.  As everything is being pinned on this Sue Gray investigation would I be wrong to suspect he already knows the outcome?  She's going to produce the findings she has been told.

Mistakes were made, grey areas.  Everyone acted in best interest but should have considered impact more.  Lessons have been learned.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 13, 2022)

I doubt he can be very confident. He just knows he doesn't want to go.


----------



## A380 (Jan 13, 2022)

agricola said:


> When HM finally does depart the stage I wouldn’t be at all surprised if they pivoted to “Boris would make a good King”.


Well, he'd be better entertainment value than Charlie...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 13, 2022)

Cabinet ministers are "rallying round". All is well.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 13, 2022)

I want him to stay. The longer he’s there the worse it gets for them. While some political fuckups may be quickly forgotten, I doubt those who watched loved ones die via zoom will let this go quite so easily.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)

I doubt he has much to fear from the "inquiry"









						Sue Gray: How ‘partygate’ investigator stonewalled transparency campaign
					

‘No confidence’ in civil servant after her involvement with Cabinet Office’s ‘Orwellian’ Clearing House, campaigner says




					www.opendemocracy.net
				






> The top civil servant investigating alleged illegal lockdown parties at Downing Street is “not a person that believes in open and full disclosure”, according to a campaigner who has spent years fighting for information in a public inquiry.
> 
> Sue Gray, who has been appointed to oversee the party probe, is infamous in the world of information transparency. She once urged officers not to respond to a Freedom of Information request, citing the Chilcot Inquiry into the Iraq war as an example of how to “releas[e] information in a managed way” in documents previously seen by openDemocracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 13, 2022)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm happy for him and his coterie of cunts to carry on dragging this out as long as possible. The radio is full of lifelong Tory voters stating they'll never vote for them again, many of whom couldn't see loved ones in hospital or even attend their funerals.

This cuts through political outlooks, philosophies and policies. Just the sheer pain and hypocrisy of the situation. And still he squirms and smirks.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 13, 2022)

never mind the result of the investigation - how long though till the next Johnsons fiasco? - yet another party revelation, another sleaze story, another car crash u turn, a peppa pig stylee clown show - they've been happening every few weeks for months and I dont see that pattern changing. He has run out of road.


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I want him to stay. The longer he’s there the worse it gets for them. While some political fuckups may be quickly forgotten, I doubt those who watched loved ones die via zoom will let this go quite so easily.


But the only people they could elect are likely to be even worse than he is.  Truss would be hilarious, Sunaks veneer of competence would be shattered by all his spending cuts…

Major only won because Kinnock was crap, but now Labour are led by…. ohh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> never mind the result of the investigation - how long though till the next Johnsons fiasco? - yet another party revelation, another sleaze story, another car crash u turn, a peppa pig stylee clown show - they've been happening every few weeks for months and I dont see that pattern changing. He has run out of road.


he is approaching the cliff


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I doubt he has much to fear from the "inquiry"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure any of that stuff really matters tbh. While I'm sure Gray would be happy to conduct a whitewash, whitewashes have to have some semblance of plausibility to be accepted, and just on the information that's already in the public domain - and we can be sure there's more that will emerge - the route to a plausible whitewash looks impossible to me.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 13, 2022)

I think the point of hiding behind a report is more to delay until it's all blown over and the pressure is off than to clear his name isn't it. I don't see that working here to be honest, there's just too much piling up now. He needs a quiet period of not making himself look like a cunt for a bit for it to happen and that's not really his strong suit.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure any of that stuff really matters tbh. While I'm sure Gray would be happy to conduct a whitewash, whitewashes have to have some semblance of plausibility to be accepted, and just on the information that's already in the public domain - and we can be sure there's more that will emerge - the route to a plausible whitewash looks impossible to me.



You have more faith then I do.

It seems to me all the gray (ha) areas are there to be used as needed.  The crossover between home and place of work. The crossover between work and social event. People working under extreme pressure in an unprecedented time making misjudgements but for honest reasons.  No laws were broken.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 13, 2022)

Work event


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> You have more faith then I do.
> 
> It seems to me all the gray (ha) areas are there to be used as needed.  The crossover between home and place of work. The crossover between work and social event. People working under extreme pressure in an unprecedented time making misjudgements but for honest reasons.  No laws were broken.


What are you imagining I have faith in? Gray may or may not produce a whitewash - I'd say there's a reasonable chance she won't, but even if she does I can't see how it'll work - who would it convince? The facts are already known.


----------



## A380 (Jan 13, 2022)

I feel somewhat cheated. Went on to Conservative Home in the hope of a treat - I am a bad person I know.  Disappointingly only a tiny number of proper swivel eyed loons banging on about how the thrusting tumescence of the greatest Pm since Churchill / Thatch has been brought down by the baying mob of MSM, dark web and liberals. Many more posts just talking, rationally from a tory perspective, about the timing of getting rid of him.

It's not fair; where's the fun in that?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Work event
> 
> View attachment 305735


I brought my own booze and other such things to that one... Didn't realise I was there til I got back..

(And that is more true than Johnson's fucking bollocks.)


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 13, 2022)

We regularly had parties at work, the biggest problem was squashing and disposing of the beer cans before the management turned up for the day shift.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> What are you imagining I have faith in? Gray may or may not produce a whitewash - I'd say there's a reasonable chance she won't, but even if she does I can't see how it'll work - who would it convince? The facts are already known.



That a whitewash report won't let him on the hook and he'll just carry on as normal.  His MP's will fall back in-line and the press will move on.  If he can cling on another 6-8 months it'll all be back to jolly old Johnson doing his thing again.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I doubt he can be very confident. He just knows he doesn't want to go.


Oh, I think an Eton education helps one be very confident in any situation.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 13, 2022)

Anything that makes the tory party look like a bunch of corrupt, lying, self centered, moneygrabbers is fine by me. This turns out to be the one thing that BJ excels at, hope he stays for much longer


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 13, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> That a whitewash report won't let him on the hook and he'll just carry on as normal.  His MP's will fall back in-line and the press will move on.  If he can cling on another 6-8 months it'll all be back to jolly old Johnson doing his thing again.



not a chance. it is only going to get worse for him - and right now his chin is only just above the water.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> not a chance. it is only going to get worse for him - and right now his chin is only just above the water.


Yeah, let's face it, there _has _to be more lurking and waiting to come out.

And the irony is that the more he pisses off the Tories - who will be the ones with the texts and pics - the more likely there will be further leaks.

Death of a thousand cu(n)ts. #popcorn #deckchair


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 13, 2022)

Grimly hilarious was Sunak waiting till very late yesterday before tweeting his - qualified -  support for Johnson. Clearly waiting to see if enough shit was going to fly to warrant sticking the knife in.


----------



## hegley (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Grimly hilarious was Sunak waiting till very late yesterday before tweeting his - qualified -  support for Johnson. Clearly waiting to see if enough shit was going to fly to warrant sticking the knife in.


This tactic will stand him in good stead with the Tories. It shows his level of sneakiness and sly attitude. Good traits for that shower.


----------



## gosub (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


>



It wasn't a proper party....Prince Andrew wasn't invited


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> What are you imagining I have faith in? Gray may or may not produce a whitewash - I'd say there's a reasonable chance she won't, but even if she does I can't see how it'll work - who would it convince? The facts are already known.


As is the case with all  whitewashings, convince no one, kick the can down the road, reduce heat, learn lessons, move on


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> This tactic will stand him in good stead with the Tories. It shows his level of sneakiness and sly attitude. Good traits for that shower.


good traits for a traitor


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> As is the case with all  whitewashings, convince no one, kick the can down the road, reduce heat, learn lessons, move on


do you think it'll work this time?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 13, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Work event
> 
> View attachment 305735



Looks like Castlemorton, now that was hard work.


----------



## klang (Jan 13, 2022)

...and not too many people actually remember being there.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like Castlemorton, now that was hard work.


It was, but worth it


----------



## gosub (Jan 13, 2022)

klang said:


> ...and not too many people actually remember being there.


I rmember not, which I was quite glad about at time :mate got hit by car on way in.  People I would have gone with spent weekend in A&E


----------



## klang (Jan 13, 2022)

gosub said:


> I rmember not, which I was quite glad about at time :mate got hit by car on way in.  People I would have gone with spent weekend in A&E


yes, the Downing Rave seems a bit of a car crash too.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2022)

What a clown:


----------



## xenon (Jan 13, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> You have more faith then I do.
> 
> It seems to me all the gray (ha) areas are there to be used as needed.  The crossover between home and place of work. The crossover between work and social event. People working under extreme pressure in an unprecedented time making misjudgements but for honest reasons.  No laws were broken.



Yep, I said the same thing yesterday. This enquiry will be just like that.



Everyone will think it stinks. But so what. What leverage is there. Hold an enquiry about the enquiry. The civil servants aren’t going to drop themselves in it, bet a few were at these parties.

It would damage the Tories, sure. But I don’t expect to see anyone resign over this in the next few weeks.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> What a clown:



Ah yes, mogg, the class act who opposes abortion even in cases of rape and incest.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

xenon said:


> Yep, I said the same thing yesterday. This enquiry will be just like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's been a tangible loss of momentum from yesterday. johnson was close to the drop for a while, but he's certainly bought himself time till the inquiry publishes.  It's impossible to see that inquiry being anything other than critical and it will establish that there were parties (obviously).  However, given that it won't accuse him of actual crimes, johnson is probably anticipating there will be a sliver of wriggle room if he wants to carry on (lessons learned, humility, better communication...).  If he does survive though, it won't be a Houdini act, it will be a turd wriggling its way through a sea of shit.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 13, 2022)

xenon said:


> Everyone will think it stinks. But so what. What leverage is there. Hold an enquiry about the enquiry. The civil servants aren’t going to drop themselves in it, bet a few were at these parties.



It was probably mostly civil servants.  The bloke who organised it is a senior civil servant.  Hence



ruffneck23 said:


>




I have no doubt that Johnson genuinely believes he is taking the can for other people and other people have let him down.  He's such an obvious narcissist that is all he is capable of thinking.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2022)

furious google image search: "man wearing hi viz in a fridge"


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I have no doubt that Johnson genuinely believes he is taking the can for other people


Do you think? I'd say his statement yesterday threw Martin Reynolds under the bus - far from carrying the can for him, it opens him up to criminal prosecution


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you think? I'd say his statement yesterday threw Martin Reynolds under the bus - far from carrying the can for him, it opens him up to criminal prosecution



Yes I believe that Johnson is incapable of seeing any fault within himself.  To his mind he has done nothing that warrants an apology, even ever in his life.  People are there to help him and they have let him down and now he has to go an apologise for their fuck ups.  

That doesn't mean to say he hasn't thrown Reynolds under the bus, he will throw anyone and everyone under the bus when it suits his agenda.  Its just that he had to make that apology to keep his job and that's in part why it was a sorry not sorry apology, because he is not sorry because he hasn't done anything wrong.

No one is going to be subject to a criminal prosecution but it does look like Reynolds is fucked and they're probably just agreeing his pay-out before the Graywash report blames him.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you think? I'd say his statement yesterday threw Martin Reynolds under the bus - far from carrying the can for him, it opens him up to criminal prosecution


He certainly put some distance between himself and Reynolds and will be happy if he gets the blame in the report. Same time, if it comes to prosecutions, the Met would be charging Reynolds for organising something in johnson's house/place of work... which he attended.  johnson would be saying something along the lines of 'I was tricked into attending an illegal party, in my house, by my own assistant who told me it was a works do'.  

Fwiw, I don't think the Met will charge anyone for these multiple parties, it will be just too difficult to pin them on low level scapegoats.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Thanks for response.  Some people say iliberals are all about virtue signalling and group ID. I can tell from the integrity of your convincing counter argument that you are indeed one of the herd.



Liberals or illiberals?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They're tearing themselves to bits, aren't they?



The thing I can’t help thinking is “why now, particularly?”.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> The thing I can’t help thinking is “why now, particularly?”.


"Never attribute to malice that which can be adequately ascribed to incompetence"


----------



## bimble (Jan 13, 2022)

Lol. What a ridiculous man. I think this might actually damage his future earnings on the dinner party celebrity circuit, it’s so deeply pathetic that he’s just going to stay in his flat for a week & really doesn’t go with the chirpy bombastic persona that’s his brand.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

This really should be put up on billboards...


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> There's been a tangible loss of momentum from yesterday.



I dont read anything into that yet. This story always oscillates in its intensity depending on the political calendar of PMQs etc, and we dont know how many more revelations the press will have up their sleeves, ready to drop at a suitable moment.

Some kind of post-Omicron peak bounce may be anticipated by Johnson and his fans, given how they resisted going further with restrictions,  but revelations timing can easily undermine that.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

bimble said:


> View attachment 305760Lol. What a ridiculous man. I think this might actually damage his future earnings on the dinner party celebrity circuit, it’s so deeply pathetic that he’s just going to stay in his flat for a week & really doesn’t go with the chirpy bombastic persona that’s his brand.


Man United's Donny van de Beek isn't getting much game time at the moment and gets referred to as _The Lesser Spotted van de Beek_.  _Using Advice To Avoid Travel To Hide in His Flat_ doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he is approaching the cliff





two sheds said:


> View attachment 305731


The finest Tory strategists' minds at work once again


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 13, 2022)

bimble said:


> View attachment 305760Lol. What a ridiculous man. I think this might actually damage his future earnings on the dinner party celebrity circuit, it’s so deeply pathetic that he’s just going to stay in his flat for a week & really doesn’t go with the chirpy bombastic persona that’s his brand.


Someone has tested positive in his family. I thought the rules had changed. Take lft's everyday and if they are negative you carry on as normal. Fucking shitebag.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 13, 2022)

One thing that hasn't been queried with Johnson is that if he genuinely can't tell the difference between a social event and work how much booze is flowing through those offices on a daily basis?

Personally I don't believe you should ever drink booze when at work but is anyone ever actually not on the piss at number 10?


----------



## Cerv (Jan 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Someone has tested positive in his family. I thought the rules had changed. Take lft's everyday and if they are negative you carry on as normal. Fucking shitebag.


Lucky for him noone in London can get a hold of any LFTs so he’s got an excuse to hide


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 13, 2022)

It's ok, there's a Chinese spy scandal going on (that's been known about for quite a long time). Convenient to say the least.

No, look over there.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 13, 2022)

So JVT has quit apparently. He was a bit of a twat himself but I suppose at least he must have principles.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 13, 2022)

There is Fuck all chance the covid line is true.

Zero


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Someone has tested positive in his family. I thought the rules had changed. Take lft's everyday and if they are negative you carry on as normal. Fucking shitebag.



Despite the formal rules changing, the advice still remains that people who live with someone who has tested positive should consider reducing contacts with other people, especially vulnerable people. So even if there was no politically convenient timing in regards Johnson at the moment, visiting a vaccination centre would not be a good look or in the full spirit of the guidance.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Petcha said:


> So JVT has quit apparently. He was a bit of a twat himself but I suppose at least he must have principles.



If you are going to quit on a matter of principal then it works better if you publicly declare that is the case, which isnt whats happened here.

Mind you, even the very brief minutes from SAGE meetings have at times revealed quite some frustration with the approach the government has taken, especially since September 2020.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> There is Fuck all chance the covid line is true.
> 
> Zero



I wouldnt go that far, it could very well still be true, although its perfectly understandable that people are skeptical.


----------



## bimble (Jan 13, 2022)

‘A member of his family’ could well be one of his estranged children or his third cousin who lives in Ohio, haven’t seen anything about it being someone he cohabits with.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

bimble said:


> ‘A member of his family’ could well be one of his estranged children or his third cousin, haven’t seen anything about it being someone he cohabits with.



Its been said today that it is someone he actually lives with. So its Carrie or one of the young kids.

edited to add:



> The spokesman declined to say whether it was Johnson’s wife, Carrie, or one of the couple’s two young children who had tested positive, saying only that it was an immediate family member with whom the PM lived.











						Boris Johnson unlikely to be seen in public for a week, says Downing St
					

Period stuck inside No 10 comes at arguably fortuitous time for PM facing intense scrutiny over ‘partygate’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

lol.









						Scottish Tories set to deliver snub to Johnson by not inviting him to spring conference – as it happened
					

Boris Johnson will not be invited to address this spring’s Scottish Conservative conference – an unprecedented snub for a UK leader of the party




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The UK data watchdog has warned Downing Street staff that deleting messages related to lockdown parties could be a criminal offence.
> 
> The Information Commissioner’s Office issued a statement following a report by the Independent that No 10 staff were advised to “clean up” their phones by removing information that could suggest lockdown parties were held in Downing Street.
> 
> ...


----------



## bimble (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Its been said today that it is someone he actually lives with. So its Carrie or one of the young kids.


Oh. Hadn’t seen that. They’ll all be sitting in the flat then so he will probably be doing his best to catch covid again.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

bimble said:


> Oh. Hadn’t seen that. They’ll all be sitting in the flat then so he will probably be doing his best to catch covid again.



Also I added something to my previous post to indicate where I got that from.


----------



## bimble (Jan 13, 2022)

Who is the spokesman ? Will Johnson not do us a video (‘alas’ etc) from his bedroom?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Its been said today that it is someone he actually lives with. So its Carrie or one of the young kids.
> 
> edited to add:
> 
> ...


Or the nanny. No way those two look after them children full time.


----------



## bimble (Jan 13, 2022)

Anyhow, no doubt the nation will be impressed that he’s following a previous period’s covid rules so rigorously now.


----------



## andysays (Jan 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Someone has tested positive in his family. I thought the rules had changed. Take lft's everyday and if they are negative you carry on as normal. Fucking shitebag.


That's only if you've been vaccinated though*.

It will probably turn out that Johnson never got round to it...

* I'm actually aware of the current rules on this because I heard yesterday that someone I was in contact with on Monday tested positive, so I'm having to do a daily test until next Thursday.

I wonder if my manager would accept the idea that I follow what the PM is doing rather than the official government advice?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are they going to actually know if someone's deleted something?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Or the nanny. No way those two look after them children full time.


... isn't that where the cummings thing started?  'oh, we had Covid and had nobody to look after the kids, so we .... drove to Durham'.  Which went well.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 13, 2022)

Dorries is priceless.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

andysays said:


> That's only if you've been vaccinated though*.
> 
> It will probably turn out that Johnson never got round to it...
> 
> ...



All 3 of Johnsons jabs so far were used as photo opportunities.

In theory you also have to self-isolate even if vaccinated, if NHS Test & Trace contact you and tell you to, and its still an offence to ignore such instructions. How many people actually fall into that camp these days is not clear to me. There may be official stats on this somewhere, I might check.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2022)

What a surprise:

Downing Street parties: Met rejects call for No 10 party inquiry despite mea culpa


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 13, 2022)

Can't think why Johnson would have been told to isolate, can anyone else? I've been testing daily and continuing to go to work since last Weds when Mrs SI first tested positive with an LFT.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

I looked into it. Vast numbers of close contacts are still being told to isolate by NHS Tes & Trace, as even the current the rules mention they may be. I'm not surprised that people arent aware of it though, since as far as the press are concerned the 'pingdemic' is old news.



> In the current reporting week, 946,805 (76.8%) were reached and told to self-isolate, an increase from the 777,907 (76.9%) were reached in the previous reporting week.



From https://assets.publishing.service.g..._data/file/1046389/test-and-trace-week-84.pdf


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2022)

🍿 









						Scottish Tories set to deliver snub to Johnson by not inviting him to spring conference – as it happened
					

Boris Johnson will not be invited to address this spring’s Scottish Conservative conference – an unprecedented snub for a UK leader of the party




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

No bananas and no republic...but 'kinnel....


----------



## andysays (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> I looked into it. Vast numbers of close contacts are still being told to isolate by NHS Tes & Trace, as even the current the rules mention they may be. I'm not surprised that people arent aware of it though, since as far as the press are concerned the 'pingdemic' is old news.
> 
> 
> 
> From https://assets.publishing.service.g..._data/file/1046389/test-and-trace-week-84.pdf


This is fair enough, but I suspect that if Johnson had been instructed to isolate by Test and Trace, that information would have been included in the announcement from the beginning, rather than the vague reference to a member of his family, later amended to a member of his actual household.

The fact that details are coming out in dribs and drabs adds to the suspicion, IMO.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> 🍿
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, the end is nigh for the Conservative and Unionist Party*?   

* Their official name.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2022)

Apparently the cleanup crew were on this quite quickly 
Still, nice one Exeter


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

andysays said:


> This is fair enough, but I suspect that if Johnson had been instructed to isolate by Test and Trace, that information would have been included in the announcement from the beginning, rather than the vague reference to a member of his family, later amended to a member of his actual household.
> 
> The fact that details are coming out in dribs and drabs adds to the suspicion, IMO.



Yes, and I would not try to claim otherwise at this moment.

However part of the reasons I've gone about this detail is that in my opinion a completely misleading picture has been created about the extent to which self-isolation of close contacts is still a thing in this country. Probably for various political and media agenda dodging reasons, including trying to create a false impression of how easily we've been able to 'learn to live with covid' in the current and previous wave. The government has not really been as confident in the ability to cope with big waves with much less self isolation than they've tried to prentd they are via other bits of the legislation changing, and even the right-wing media that hate the self-isolation disruption to business etc seem to have gone along with it! And they dont seem to use the likes of Johnson or other politicians isolating in recent times as an opportunity to tell a different story.

This sort of shit is part of the reason why I've spent so much time looking at details myself instead of being able to rely on the media to tell the stories properly.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 13, 2022)

Making Douglas Ross, that fat, racist, reedy-voiced clype, look sane & human, may yet be Boris Johnson's most staggering political achievement. Aided and abetted by the dusty wheezing of the bespectacled Victorian bellows on _Newsnight._


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Apparently the cleanup crew were on this quite quickly



angela rayner been visiting?


----------



## Smangus (Jan 13, 2022)

The problem is that this fits entirely with his methodology of dealing with scrutiny, avoid and evade at all costs. Tough it out and wait until the fuss has died down before reappearing. So even if it is true and the right thing to do (for once in his piss poor life) no one will accept it as such. It's just taken as another of his cowardly ways out.

 Especially given the "convenience" of it, tough shit really, it looks like a rubicon has been well and truly crossed. This is not going away.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Smangus said:


> The problem is that this fits entirely with his methodology of dealing with scrutiny, avoid and evade at all costs. Tough it out and wait until the fuss has died down before reappearing. So even if it is true and the right thing to do (for once in his piss poor life) no one will accept it as such. It's just taken as another of his cowardly ways out.
> 
> Especially given the "convenience" of it, tough shit really, it looks like a rubicon has been well and truly crossed. This is not going away.



Yeah, like Trump they were only prepared to put up with his shit when he was seen as a serial winner to whom mud would not stick, defying the normal political equations. As soon as that factor is gone, his political upside is gone, he is a liability. And to draw a line under the affair he has to go.

There is always the chance of an unexpected turn of fortune, but the chances seem rather slim, and the opportunities to constantly drip new revelations means this stuff can stay in the news cycle for a long time to come. Johnson himself may still hope to survive by sacrificing others, but fewer tories will be convinced that any sacrifice other than Johnson himself will be enough. Its mostly just a question of timing now.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Someone has tested positive in his family. I thought the rules had changed. Take lft's everyday and if they are negative you carry on as normal. Fucking shitebag.


I think he's probably having some kind of meltdown.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think he's probably having some kind of meltdown.



He didnt respond well to Test & Trace asking him about his close contacts, and has damaged the wallpaper in a fit of rage.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 13, 2022)

I love the way Bongo's found a way of not being able to play out anymore just as all the kids on the Estate have acknowledged his big Chinny reckon. 

I bet he's got his dad answering the door for him. 😀


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)

This morning for the first time I looked hopefully at the newspaper headlines looking for "Johnson resigns"


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> This morning for the first time I looked hopefully at the newspaper headlines looking for "Johnson resigns"


I keep checking and every time I'm like "ffs, still not?"


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 13, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> It's ok, there's a Chinese spy scandal going on (that's been known about for quite a long time). Convenient to say the least.
> 
> No, look over there.


Nice to see on the BBC news coverage of the Chinese agent story the first picture was of her stood alongside Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> angela rayner been visiting?



Yeah I liked the jaunty Tory Scum! signoff


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 13, 2022)

hmm has anyone check on carrie lately has a history of losing his shit when stressed


someone in the immediate family have covid good excuse to keep everyone away from prying eyes


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2022)

Also, sure those if you on Twatter already saw this yesterday, but it's lovely work


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 13, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I love the way Bongo's found a way of not being able to play out anymore just as all the kids on the Estate have acknowledged his big Chinny reckon.



The BBC Political Editor job is about to become vacant. With analysis like that, I reckon you should apply.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2022)

If someone he lives with really has got Covid that's not great, given they've got a newborn baby. I don't actually believe it's true though.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

weepiper said:


> If someone he lives with really has got Covid that's not great, given they've got a newborn baby. I don't actually believe it's true though.


Call me a tad cynical, but if one of his kids does have it, I bet we'd have heard about it and he'd be milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Call me a tad cynical, but if one of his kids does have it, I bet we'd have heard about it and he'd be milking it for all it's worth.


I wouldnt take that bet, sometimes these types actually value privacy, sometimes they make vulgar use of personal stuff. I dont like guesswork unless stuff comes out which makes the political use of such things obvious.

Will they make use of sympathy if something bad happens beyond simply being infected? Maybe, and I certainly wouldnt want any of Johnsons genes in this pandemic (or at any other time obviously).


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Call me a tad cynical, but if one of his kids does have it, I bet we'd have heard about it and he'd be milking it for all it's worth.


I think someone's killed him and they made this announcement to play for time. You'll see, there'll be an announcement about an accident, dead on arrival etc then the whole narrative will fall apart despite Cressida Dick's best efforts


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 13, 2022)

weepiper said:


> If someone he lives with really has got Covid that's not great, given they've got a newborn baby. I don't actually believe it's true though.



the whole story is about as believable  as boris standing in a catholic church and proclaiming he been faithful to his new younger wife


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Also, sure those if you on Twatter already saw this yesterday, but it's lovely work
> 
> View attachment 305790


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think someone's killed him and they made this announcement to play for time. You'll see, there'll be an announcement about an accident, dead on arrival etc then the whole narrative will fall apart despite Cressida Dick's best efforts


Noel Edmonds again I bet!


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> I wouldnt take that bet, sometimes these types actually value privacy, sometimes they make vulgar use of personal stuff. I dont like guesswork unless stuff comes out which makes the political use of such things obvious.
> 
> Will they make use of sympathy if something bad happens beyond simply being infected? Maybe, and I certainly wouldnt want any of Johnsons genes in this pandemic (or at any other time obviously).


In all seriousness, I suspect someone in his 'household' at the least must have it and I think they did say his immediate family.  Even he wouldn't be stupid enough to make that up (I _think_...).   However if Carrie or one of the kids actually develops symptoms, I think he'll find a way to let us know.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2022)

An interesting blog on the possibility of the Scottish Tories being so incensed by this debacle that they split from the UK party here. 









						What If…. the Scottish Conservatives Push the Murdo Fraser Button?
					

2022 is off to a fiery start as seemingly the entire Holyrood wing of the Conservatives launch into open revolt against Prime Minister Boris Johnson. Some commentators are talking about a new polit…




					ballotbox.scot


----------



## MrSki (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## paulhackett (Jan 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Call me a tad cynical, but if one of his kids does have it, I bet we'd have heard about it and he'd be milking it for all it's worth.


It would surprise me if he tried to milk one of his kids. There must be a limit to his actions somewhere


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Jan 13, 2022)

weepiper said:


> If someone he lives with really has got Covid that's not great, given they've got a newborn baby. I don't actually believe it's true though.


"Well, no, we didn't actually get tested, but the littlest one was so bad with it he couldn't walk. Or she. So what more do you want?"


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 13, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> It's ok, there's a Chinese spy scandal going on (that's been known about for quite a long time). Convenient to say the least.
> 
> No, look over there.


Suprisingly suspicious that this was announced today. You'd think someone was trying to push the booze party off the top spot


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I doubt he has much to fear from the "inquiry"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the findings of the inquiry are already up on the dutiful BBC website









						Boris Johnson party row: Mixing work and socialising in No 10
					

Insiders tell the BBC that the lines between working and socialising became blurred.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





paulhackett said:


>




he manages to be nauseating in every single way, some skill...and yet he wins so many elections...its a fucked up world


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 13, 2022)

paulhackett said:


>



Kinell


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2022)

Good tune mind.
A mate of mine did a night at a bar in which he played that song over and over again ALL NIGHT LONG


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2022)

Flipping crikey.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Flipping crikey.



The point at which even Alf Garnett drops the party of his beloved Churchill.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The point at which even Alf Garnett drops the party of his beloved Churchill.



Funny you should say that.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

Well my old Mum has kicked off our morning phone calls by telling me what a shit Johnson is for 5 days running, now...goodness knows what she'll say tomorrow!

Ultimate cut-through.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Flipping crikey.




Did anyone on urban not have a wee dram in memoriam?


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2022)

Haha. They're so fucked.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Well my old Mum has kicked off our morning phone calls by telling me what a shit Johnson is for 5 days running, now...goodness knows what she'll say tomorrow!
> 
> Ultimate cut-through.



it annoys me this though...this is about the least worst of all the bad things the tories have done and its the one to cut through...theyve blood on their hands and billions of state money in their pockets and its a garden party thats the scandal.


----------



## miktheword (Jan 13, 2022)

apparently had a dj, loaded up suitcase of alcohol after stocking up from local tesco and they broke his sprog Will's swing

Just a work event

edit; seen post above


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> it annoys me this though...this is about the least worst of all the bad things the tories have done and its the one to cut through...theyve blood on their hands and billions of state money in their pockets and its a garden party thats the scandal.


Tory press wants someone more Tory in office, so are making room for Vlad the Impaler or whoever the current equivalent in the Tories is


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Did anyone on urban not have a wee dram in memoriam?







ska invita is so right, all of the corruption and death and finally it's this that makes an impact. It's mad, I'll take it though, better than nothing.

I can't imagine any high ups were at this particular do but it's in his building. Again. Has to be curtains now.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2022)

😆


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Good tune mind.
> A mate of mine did a night at a bar in which he played that song over and over again ALL NIGHT LONG


Dar es Salaam airport departure lounge, 1986 to 1990. On loop waiting for the red-eye to London. How dare he sully my memories


----------



## weepiper (Jan 13, 2022)

Enjoyed this on C4 news tonight too.


----------



## contadino (Jan 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Flipping crikey.



The narrative is that everyone was at it so stop picking on Boris. Much like the few cabinet fanbois with their "He really didn't do anything wrong..." defence.

A few weeks ago he told parliament that he had no knowledge of parties. He lied to parliament, and that should be enough to see the back of him, were he not propped up by his swivel eyed groupies.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2022)

they broke the swing.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> it annoys me this though...this is about the least worst of all the bad things the tories have done and its the one to cut through...theyve blood on their hands and billions of state money in their pockets and its a garden party thats the scandal.


Completely agree, but the evil they commit in these other areas only 'cuts through' to those affected or engaged. That's why this is different. The story is so straightforward a six year old can get it. Sad but true. I'm nervous about what comes next


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 13, 2022)

if he was actually nicked, his list of taken into consideration offences would be huge


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita is so right, all of the corruption and death and finally it's this that makes an impact. It's mad, I'll take it though, better than nothing.
[/QUOTE]
Ill take it too of course

I think there is something more complicated here to understand and  I dont know the answer to it...why is this and also Cummings Barnard Castle thing the only two moments to have cut through so hard (actually the free school meals had a small run that even created a temporary dip in the polls for the tories)

Of course its way too conspiratorial to suggest word has gone around the mainstream media that its time to do a number on Johnson, though it does seem some faction has been briefing against him. Is the media following public opinion here, or is the media leading it...or are they in perfect tandem? 

I dont really understand it...same as I dont understand how Djokovic is the lead story for several days.

I guess what Im saying is I dont really understand how a usually supine media works or how public opinion relates to it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> it annoys me this though...this is about the least worst of all the bad things the tories have done and its the one to cut through...theyve blood on their hands and billions of state money in their pockets and its a garden party thats the scandal.


It's the least worst thing they've done? Not sure how you make that out. There's people abiding by the rules who've not been there when their partner's died, when their parent's died, because they were keeping to the rules while the fat pig Johnson and his chums were pissing it up in downing street. The hypocrisy and taking people for fools has made people really fucking angry. Because for many people this is an utter kick in the teeth
 You think that's the least worst thing they've done? They have blood on their hands and mouton rothschild in their bellies


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Completely agree, but the evil they commit in these other areas only 'cuts through' to those affected or engaged. That's why this is different. The story is so straightforward a six year old can get it. Sad but true. I'm nervous about what comes next


i kind of follow this....but then a multimillion pound contract being given to a mate down the local isnt complicated either


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's the least worst thing they've done? Not sure how you make that out. There's people abiding by the rules who've not been there when their partner's died, when their parent's died, because they were keeping to the rules while the fat pig Johnson and his chums were pissing it up in downing street? You think that's the least worst thing they've done?


yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> yes


You'll be having your own little tantrum then while other people are celebrating the passage of Johnson to the grytviken hundreds


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i kind of follow this....but then a multimillion pound contract being given to a mate down the local isnt complicated either


Not complicated, but doesn't have the emotional, provocative resonance this does. Besides, the rest of what they do is such a tidal wave of shit it's difficult to keep up. Every day a new fuckery till people become numbed and normalised to it.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i kind of follow this....but then a multimillion pound contract being given to a mate down the local isnt complicated either


Thinking about the specific instance of my old Mum and cut-through, I think there's an element of last straw and cumulative effect. She's not stupid but doesn't readily engage with politics, (particularly anything to do with 'finance') but she's known things have been going awry for a long time...but this rule making/taking/breaking has really annoyed her to the point to rage.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think he's probably having some kind of meltdown.


I so fuckin hope so


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

I bet there’s faeces smeared over a lot of that expensive wallpaper by now…


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2022)

That oleaginous scrotum Bridgen openly calling for him to go on Newsight now. Has handed his letter into the 1992 vermin.


----------



## steveseagull (Jan 13, 2022)

He has lost Andrew Brigden lol. He has sent a letter in to the 1922 lol


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> That oleaginous scrotum Bridgen openly calling for him to go on Newsight now. Has handed his letter into the 1992 vermin.


As I told him on twatter...is there no honour amongst theiving tory bastards?


----------



## steveseagull (Jan 13, 2022)

Croydon South toad Chis Philp has been sent out all over the media to bat for Johnson lol


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Croydon South toad Chis Philp has been sent out all over the media to bat for Johnson lol


Things are really bad for the regime, then.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

What the urb assessment on the most likely thing to happen from here?

Buggered if I’ve got a clue..


----------



## agricola (Jan 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


>




Is there even a coop near there?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 13, 2022)

only thing we know for certain Rees mogg is going to release another silly  press statement which is licking boris arse


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> What the urb assessment on the most likely thing to happen from here?
> 
> Buggered if I’ve got a clue..


He resigns. If he doesn't then they do that thing where they all go in a room and shout at him until he resigns. Then vote of no confidence. 

Then we get Sunak, Patel or Gove. At which point we all realise this is all pointless.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

tommers said:


> He resigns. If he doesn't then they do that thing where they all go in a room and shout at him until he resigns. Then vote of no confidence.
> 
> Then we get Sunak, Patel or Gove. At which point we all realise this is all pointless.



That’s the thing, they are the only ones I can see in the frame too.
I reckon Sunak will get it if it comes to it.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Flipping crikey.



April 16th was my birthday, little did I realise that they got me a present that would take this long to arrive.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> That’s the thing, they are the only ones I can see in the frame too.
> I reckon Sunak will get it if it comes to it.


Dunno. Might be somebody else who comes out of the unholy scrum. Sometimes the big guns get taken out early. Doesn't matter really. They're all pricks.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 13, 2022)

hes not going to last another 24 hours at this rate.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> hes not going to last another 24 hours at this rate.



I'm doing my best to stop drinking but if it happens....


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2022)

agricola said:


> Is there even a coop near there?


Nearest one is on the Strand, you’d have to go past a Tesco express to get there.  Probably didn’t have the clubcard though


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

tommers said:


> Dunno. Might be somebody else who comes out of the unholy scrum. Sometimes the big guns get taken out early. Doesn't matter really. They're all pricks.



I’d ideally like it to be someone who will keep wreaking incremental damage on the Tories though.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

who knew that Bryant was such a republican?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 13, 2022)

It'll take the thickest of the scum tory pack to want be replacement for BJ... Patel, Truss or Raab


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’d ideally like it to be someone who will keep wreaking incremental damage on the Tories though.


Yeah true. Are any of them competent or good at impersonating humans? 

Having thought about it for one minute I reckon Truss. That's my prediction. Or Mordaunt just because she sounds like a villain from Harry Potter.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 13, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’d ideally like it to be someone who will keep wreaking incremental damage on the Tories though.



They're all so fucking dense then although it may not be the "shopping trolley" effect any more it will still be downhill all the way.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 13, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> It'll take the thickest of the scum tory pack to want be replacement for BJ... Patel, Truss or Raab



I’m very bad at this particular game, but can’t see the party going for any of those.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

I note that the latest story mentioned earlier comes with an added bonus.



> One of the events last April marked the departure from government of James Slack, who was the prime minister’s official spokesperson under both Theresa May and Johnson, before becoming Johnson’s director of communications, according to the Telegraph. He is now deputy editor of the Sun.



Although sadly Johnson was elsewhere on this occasion.



> Boris Johnson was not at Downing Street that evening, having gone to the prime ministerial country retreat, Chequers, on the Thursday evening and remaining into the weekend.











						Two Downing Street parties held evening before Prince Philip’s funeral – reports
					

About 30 people said to have been at social events night before the Queen mourned her husband alone




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Cerv (Jan 13, 2022)

agricola said:


> Is there even a coop near there?


Just off Trafalgar sq. 
its a 24 hour one, but can’t remember what time they have to stop selling drinks


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

Ooof...


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

Its perfect for the press because they love to use the sad faced, socially distant queen in mourning images, and what an opportunity this is to combine some of their favourite subjects.

I shall contribute in my own way by recalling various sea-themed aspects of the dead Philip ceremony.



> Philip, who served with distinction in the Navy during the Second World War, once described the sea as “an extraordinary master or mistress”.
> 
> “It has such extraordinary moods that sometimes you feel this is the only sort of life and 10 minutes later you’re praying for death,” he said.





> The First Lesson (Ecclesiasticus 43. 11–26), read by the Dean of Windsor, speaks of monsters and “wonderful creatures” seen by those exploring the oceans.
> 
> It reads: “Those who sail the sea tell stories of its dangers, which astonish all who hear them; in it are strange and wonderful creatures, all kinds of living things and huge sea-monsters.”
> 
> Among the prayers, the dean will ask for the duke to be granted the “ancient promise” that God will be with those who “go down to the sea in ships and occupy their business in great waters”.



Johnson is at sea in an unworthy vessel - I dont think the fridge is going to stay afloat for much longer, and the coast guard have been told to create a hostile environment for him rather than help out.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 13, 2022)

Wonder what Dorries will say tomorrow on Sky.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> I note that the latest story mentioned earlier comes with an added bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be wrong but I think Private Eye had a story that the Sun for some reason was almost the only paper that didn't run that story on its front page.


----------



## Sue (Jan 13, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I'm doing my best to stop drinking but if it happens....


Yeah, Dry January could be off if Johnson goes. 

(Not that I'm sure he will and it's obviously not like whoever replaces him will be an better but...)


----------



## Smangus (Jan 13, 2022)

There'll be many a dry January thwarted if he goes before Feb. 🤣


----------



## brogdale (Jan 13, 2022)

Sounds like a bit of a bender...looking forward towhen the video comes out


> Eyewitnesses told the Daily Telegraph that a combined total of about 30 people took part in what appeared to be social events in different parts of Downing Street, before both gatherings combined in the garden.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 13, 2022)

So, whats the Latin for schadenfreude then?


----------



## T & P (Jan 13, 2022)

Frankly the fact that he’s still there and most of his cabinet are still backing him makes me wonder if, like Trump, he’s going to remain in power despite such mind blowing catalogue of ineptitude, corruption and vileness, and it’ll be up to the electorate to kick him out.

Which wouldn’t be a terrible thing as it’d all but guarantee the Tories losing the next election (if the Americans managed to vote Trump out of office, so can we). Otherwise we have the very real risk of a next Tory leader winging it and winning yet again at the next election.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 13, 2022)

I can see it all dying down before the next election and the tory press swinging behind them all again. 

Only just, but faced with even a piss weak labour government I can ...


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> Frankly the fact that he’s still there and most of his cabinet are still backing him makes me wonder if, like Trump, he’s going to remain in power despite such mind blowing catalogue of ineptitude, corruption and vileness, and it’ll be up to the electorate to kick him out.


Cabinet support isnt a brilliant guide - its often in their immediate interests to give the impression of loyalty to their current boss. Backbenchers have a different set of priorities and are where much of the action is to be found at a time like this. Backbenchers as in the majority of the parliamentary party that is, far beyond the smaller subset of backbenchers that tend to be the focus of that label at other times.

Trump was in office under a very different system, the main opportunity his party had to get rid was during their primaries when he was vying to become their candidate in the first place. And the timing of his fall from grace relative to the next election was quite different to what we have here with Johnson in his current predicament.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's the least worst thing they've done? Not sure how you make that out. There's people abiding by the rules who've not been there when their partner's died, when their parent's died, because they were keeping to the rules while the fat pig Johnson and his chums were pissing it up in downing street. The hypocrisy and taking people for fools has made people really fucking angry. Because for many people this is an utter kick in the teeth
> You think that's the least worst thing they've done? They have blood on their hands and mouton rothschild in their bellies


It's terrible, absolutely. It's an insult to us all, but especially to people who lost loved ones, even moreso for those who couldn't even be with them to say goodbye, and nothing makes that not true or lessens it. But their inaction and greed from the outset of and their lack of preparation for anything like the initial pandemic in the first place before SARS-CoV-2 even arrived here was inexcusable. And before then let's not forget how massively damaging their cuts have been for thousands of people, their cruel benefits system due to which people have literally been starved and driven to suicide, while those fuckers live the life of Riley, and a lot of the British middle class didn't seem to give one fuck. And thought Johnson was a bit of a wag as well as someone who deserved to be in Number10. And that too is tragic.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> Frankly the fact that he’s still there and most of his cabinet are still backing him makes me wonder if, like Trump, he’s going to remain in power despite such mind blowing catalogue of ineptitude, corruption and vileness, and it’ll be up to the electorate to kick him out.
> 
> Which wouldn’t be a terrible thing as it’d all but guarantee the Tories losing the next election (if the Americans managed to vote Trump out of office, so can we). Otherwise we have the very real risk of a next Tory leader winging it and winning yet again at the next election.


The cabinet is standing by to stab him. If this latest revelation doesn't bring him down, then the gray report will. Because we already know the facts and the report will just officially confirm them. 
They have already decided he has to go and are going through the motions.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm currently temping at Test and Trace and have lost count of the number of people demanding of me when I ring them "Well why should I isolate when Boris and his mates think they can party in a lockdown?" I feel such a hypocrite sometimes, doing this job.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 13, 2022)

Just heard Mogg on the radio offering the defence that maybe the rules themselves were a bit too onerous and unfair.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 14, 2022)

Who were all those people at the No 10 parties? Was my MP there? How would I know?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm currently temping at Test and Trace and have lost count of the number of people demanding of me when I ring them "Well why should I isolate when Boris and his mates think they can party in a lockdown?" I feel such a hypocrite sometimes, doing this job.


The only answer to that is that they shouldn't, but also they really should. Expect that's not on the script though.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm currently temping at Test and Trace and have lost count of the number of people demanding of me when I ring them "Well why should I isolate when Boris and his mates think they can party in a lockdown?" I feel such a hypocrite sometimes, doing this job.


"Cos you're a decent person and he's not."


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

CWS was on this week’s ago...


----------



## Apathy (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2022)

Smangus said:


> So, whats the Latin for schadenfreude then?


Malevolentia.

I genuinely laughed out loud when I saw the headline. I still don't think it changes much and could even be worse if he goes but fuck me it's entertaining.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 14, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I love the way Bongo's found a way of not being able to play out anymore just as all the kids on the Estate have acknowledged his big Chinny reckon.
> 
> I bet he's got his dad answering the door for him. 😀



Quality first post - on this thread at least -  in, what, over a year? Good to have you back


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

ska invita said:


> it annoys me this though...this is about the least worst of all the bad things the tories have done and its the one to cut through...theyve blood on their hands and billions of state money in their pockets and its a garden party thats the scandal.



Sometimes you have to use whatever method you can, see also Al Capone.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

Let’s not forget that DJ Spad was mixing it up in _Sunak’s_ basement whilst The Queen was mourning alone.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

The security minister is doing the media rounds this morning, he looked pissed off on Sky News, expecting to mainly be talking about the Chinese spy, but instead party-gate blew up in his face.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

I hear Boris Johnson is refusing to go until the parliamentary January payroll has gone through.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Let’s not forget that DJ Spad was mixing it up in _Sunak’s_ basement whilst The Queen was mourning alone.


Except for a passing photographer


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Except for a passing photographer



And dresser, hair and make up. But you know, alone…


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm currently temping at Test and Trace and have lost count of the number of people demanding of me when I ring them "Well why should I isolate when Boris and his mates think they can party in a lockdown?" I feel such a hypocrite sometimes, doing this job.



_You_ aren't the hypocrite.

Solidarity. Job's a job mate.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS - former director of communications James Slack has issued an apology about his leaving party.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

And, that was the opening question for the security minister on BBC Breakfast, not only looking pissed off, but now totally lost too, he must hate Johnson for this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm currently temping at Test and Trace and have lost count of the number of people demanding of me when I ring them "Well why should I isolate when Boris and his mates think they can party in a lockdown?" I feel such a hypocrite sometimes, doing this job.


I'd be very tempted to say something like but no one wants to be like Boris Johnson do they. More strength to you


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2022)

agricola said:


> Is there even a coop near there?


Yes. Just by Trafalgar Square, it's where I used to get my post work booze.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> BREAKING NEWS - former director of communications James Slack has issued an apology about his leaving party.


Oooopps 😂


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

Oops, he tripped-up when asked if this party broke the rules, 'yes, on the face of it', before back paddling about how he's only just heard of this apology, he doesn't know the facts of it, inquiry, etc...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

This is too much torture, I am actually feeling sorry for him now, and that's not right.


----------



## Ming (Jan 14, 2022)

This has already been said but just to reiterate. I watched the whole of PMQs and listened to arsehole's (i refuse to use his media creation name) responses. That was not an apology at all. He said he was sorry for the way things were handled (he got caught). Not sorry for breaking the rules. He also responded to each question by finishing up with 'lets wait for the conclusion of the enquiry'. An enquiry led by a person he appointed. After he made each of those retorts he made a point of looking at the opposition front bench. To me that indicated he was basically sticking a middle finger up to indicate 'it's going to be a whitewash and i'll get away with it'. It's now down to 1922 or the voting population because he is not going to face any legal jeopardy (consequences being the only thing he fears). BTW the speaker of the house is an arsehole.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2022)

Going well... 









						Government Asked To Apologise To Queen Over Downing Street Parties
					

The prime minister’s former director of communications James Slack has said he wants to “apologise unreservedly for the anger and hurt caused”.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 14, 2022)

Downing Street's nearest Waitrose


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Going well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What with Novak Djokovic getting his visa cancelled, and this, I've never laughed so much when watching the news.


----------



## LDC (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> What with Novak Djokovic getting his visa cancelled, and this, I've never laughed so much when watching the news.



Between this, the anti-vax tennis player, and the nonce, the news is hilarious atm. The only issue it keeping up with all the breaking news updates and working out who it's going more catastrophically for the quickest. I also want them to combine the stories into one headline powerful men we're all pleased are in trouble item. Or find out Andrew went to a Downing Street party.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2022)

Can’t Brenda just sack him? I know I’m a republican, but even I’d be right with her n the circumstances.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 14, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> He has lost Andrew Brigden lol. He has sent a letter in to the 1922 lol



I mean, I know we're just operating to fundamentally different values and that's the way it's always been, but still kind of astonishing to suggest Johnson _ever_ had the moral authority.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 14, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The only answer to that is that they shouldn't, but also they really should. Expect that's not on the script though.


Exactly! And we've been told not to discuss politics with people we ring up. But I risked being dinged on quality with "As a human being, I understand your point. However, in my professional role I'm unfortunately not at liberty to get into that". In fairness, she took great pains to emphasize she wasn't having a go at me, she was just sick of hearing about Covid (aren't we all?). She hung up halfway through the questions but not before agreeing she would isolate. So I don't think Partygate has stopped most people doing the right thing and isolate when they need to. I think the sort of people who are careless and spread their germs around would do that anyway without using Boris Prime Mini-Brain as an excuse or example.


----------



## LDC (Jan 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> Can’t Brenda just sack him? I know I’m a republican, but even I’d be right with her n the circumstances.



That's pretty much was has happened now isn't it?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> Can’t Brenda just sack him? I know I’m a republican, but even I’d be right with her n the circumstances.


I suspect he'd have to do something blatant like chopping Raab's head off before he could be fired.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 14, 2022)

Sign the Petition


----------



## Supine (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is too much torture, I am actually feeling sorry for him now, and that's not right.



Very very wrong. Have a word with yourself


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 14, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Sign the Petition


As much use as tits on a fish.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

Supine said:


> Very very wrong. Have a word with yourself



It was only for a few seconds, before going back to laughing, I think I saved myself.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 14, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> As much use as tits on a fish.


You're right of course


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> As much use as tits on a fish.



That sums up Johnson very well.


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's pretty much was has happened now isn't it?


Johnson, not her boy!


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Going well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Popbitch has been reporting what went on at his new employers lockdown breaching 2020 Christmas party for most of the year, in sordid detail.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 14, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Going well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His next audience with HM will be interesting even if it is a Zoom call


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> 😆



Good lord, if he’s lost Sutton Coldfield he really is fucked


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2022)

I don’t understand why there needs to be an investigation when everyone knows what’s happened. It would take a morning to make some phone calls and about ten seconds to type IT WAS A PARTY AND JOHNSON IS A DIRTY FUCKING LIAR


----------



## teqniq (Jan 14, 2022)

An officer expresses concerns:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> An officer expresses concerns:



i don't think there is much in the way of public confidence in the met to be undermined


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t understand why there needs to be an investigation when everyone knows what’s happened. It would take a morning to make some phone calls and about ten seconds to type IT WAS A PARTY AND JOHNSON IS A DIRTY FUCKING LIAR


a report has several parts, and while 'it was a party and johnson is a dirty fucking liar' might suffice for half the executive summary you're missing introduction, terms of reference, the body of the report, and recommendations.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> An officer expresses concerns:



Oh bless, he thinks people have confidence in them


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

TBF, Emily Thornberry has pointed out Labour doesn't want the Met to get involved, until the inquiry report is published, because if they did, that would hold up that inquiry, which they expect to prove wrong doings, then it would be time for the Met to get involved.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good lord, if he’s lost Sutton Coldfield he really is fucked


Reading the tweets for this, they did at least have the meeting in a good curry house. If anyone is in the area I can highly recommend The Bashundora


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> a report has several parts, and while 'it was a party and johnson is a dirty fucking liar' might suffice for half the executive summary you're missing introduction, terms of reference, the body of the report, and recommendations.


Easy.
*Introduction:* This is a report to see if there was a party that broke the Lockdown rules.
*Terms of reference:* Sit in a cupboard with the lights out, my fingers in my ears and singing Rule Britannia 3 times.
*Report:* I found no evidence of rule breaking
*Recommendations:*

Ensure all future party invites I receive are sent word of mouth so no audit trail is generated as I hate sitting in cupboards.(although singing Rule Britannia isn't too bad)
Don't get caught again.
Charge more for writing these reports


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Easy.
> *Introduction:* This is a report to see if there was a party that broke the Lockdown rules.
> *Terms of reference:* Sit in a cupboard with the lights out, my fingers in my ears and singing Rule Britannia 3 times.
> *Report:* I found evidence of rule breaking
> ...


terms of reference is not methodology but the scope of the report - what it examines. so something along the lines of 'this report examines the question of parties in downing street during the first covid lockdown to determine whether they were work events or not'

under report you would summarise the facts of the matter, listing the events in question, and why you determined whether they were parties or not

i can see why you might charge only 50p for the report as written


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> terms of reference is not methodology but the scope of the report - what it examines. so something along the lines of 'this report examines the question of parties in downing street during the first covid lockdown to determine whether they were work events or not'
> 
> under report you would summarise the facts of the matter, listing the events in question, and why you determined whether they were parties or not
> 
> *i can see why you might charge only 50p for the report as written*


Still overpriced


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Still overpriced


the 50p would be your wages for the investigation and writing of the report


----------



## Smangus (Jan 14, 2022)

Well I tested positive for Covid yesterday,  despite this I am feeling a good deal more cheerful this week than for a while. Wonder why that is?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## LDC (Jan 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> Johnson, not her boy!



Oh, see what I mean about keeping up with what's happened to who!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 14, 2022)

Well, now shit gets personal. Never mind Brenda mourning. It was my 50th birthday! 

I spent it visiting a cheese shop.

While my family waited outside

For Fuck's Sake!
🤬


----------



## Numbers (Jan 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



One of the replies.


----------



## agricola (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Jan 14, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> His next audience with HM will be interesting even if it is a Zoom call


tbf At the time opinion on how to mourn the death of Prince Phillip was very much divided


----------



## Spandex (Jan 14, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> If this latest revelation doesn't bring him down, then the gray report will.


If you think the Gray Report will be the killer blow, you might want to lower your expectations. From newspaper reports this morning it looks like it'll conclude there was a culture blurring work and socialising, it wasn't criminal, minor officials should be disciplined for arranging events, Johnson did attend one or more, which was an error of judgement but whether he mislead Parliament or anyone else is outside the terms of reference. 

Pro-Johnson types will spin that as a complete exoneration of Johnson, some more officials will be sacrificed to try & save the PM and Johnson will try to tough it out, after going into hiding again for a while until the white hot fury has calmed down a bit.

It'll be plummeting poll ratings that do for Johnson, when it's clear there's no coming back, and then there'll be moves against him at a time that's convenient for the grasping fuckers who want his job.


----------



## Spandex (Jan 14, 2022)

We'll also hear a lot about how 10 Downing Street is a large office complex, not just a house where the PM lives.

Here's some photos of meeting rooms in the Downing Street complex to give an idea of why Johnson didn't see anything out of the ordinary:


----------



## gosub (Jan 14, 2022)

Spandex said:


> If you think the Gray Report will be the killer blow, you might want to lower your expectations. *From newspaper reports this morning it looks like it'll conclude there was a culture blurring work and socialising, it wasn't criminal, minor officials should be disciplined for arranging events, Johnson did attend one or more, which was an error of judgement but whether he mislead Parliament or anyone else is outside the terms of reference.*
> 
> Pro-Johnson types will spin that as a complete exoneration of Johnson, some more officials will be sacrificed to try & save the PM and Johnson will try to tough it out, after going into hiding again for a while until the white hot fury has calmed down a bit.
> 
> It'll be plummeting poll ratings that do for Johnson, when it's clear there's no coming back, and then there'll be moves against him at a time that's convenient for the grasping fuckers who want his job.


I read that on the  Times site this morning....then I couldn't find it in the Times site


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 14, 2022)

Spandex said:


> We'll also hear a lot about how 10 Downing Street is a large office complex, not just a house where the PM lives.
> 
> Here's some photos of meeting rooms in the Downing Street complex to give an idea of why Johnson didn't see anything out of the ordinary:


True, we might have been a bit harsh on him. If that nightcl - er, office bar had been peopled with these punk types, maybe we'd have a point.


----------



## Spandex (Jan 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> I read that on the  Times site this morning....then I couldn't find it in the Times site


It's on the front page of the paper:


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

"has not uncovered sufficient evidence of criminality"  

"did you actually look?"

"errrr. "


----------



## gosub (Jan 14, 2022)

Spandex said:


> It's on the front page of the paper:
> View attachment 305858


Times tend not to update their website front page that much during the day normally   tah for the copy (was trying to send it to someone when I couldnt find it iyswim)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> Times tend not to update their website front page that much during the day normally


strangely the print edition doesn't update at all during the day


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2022)

I kind of hope Johnson does stand there and use 'not actually criminal, technically' as an excuse.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> tbf At the time opinion on how to mourn the death of Prince Phillip was very much divided



I will NEVER get tired of hearing that


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 14, 2022)

the gray report will  not destroy Johnson on it own  - but it will contain enough for more tory mps to call for him to resign - def get the sense that many are simply holding fire until the report comes out. Public anger is not going to be soothed by "technically it wasnt illegal".  It may be that it prompts cabinet ministers to resign. 
Why would the tories not push him out now? they know he is fucked and that the next fiasco is just around the corner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> the gray report will  not destroy Johnson on it own  - but it will contain enough for more tory mps to call for him to resign - def get the sense that many are simply holding fire until the report comes out. Public anger is not going to be soothed by "technically it wasnt illegal".  It may be that it prompts cabinet ministers to resign.
> Why would the tories not push him out now? they know he is fucked and that the next fiasco is just around the corner.


the fiascos are queuing round the block


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm doing a U-Turn, I want Johnson to remain PM...all the way to the next Election


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Spandex said:


> If you think the Gray Report will be the killer blow, you might want to lower your expectations. From newspaper reports this morning it looks like it'll conclude there was a culture blurring work and socialising, it wasn't criminal, minor officials should be disciplined for arranging events, Johnson did attend one or more, which was an error of judgement but whether he mislead Parliament or anyone else is outside the terms of reference.
> 
> Pro-Johnson types will spin that as a complete exoneration of Johnson, some more officials will be sacrificed to try & save the PM and Johnson will try to tough it out, after going into hiding again for a while until the white hot fury has calmed down a bit.
> 
> It'll be plummeting poll ratings that do for Johnson, when it's clear there's no coming back, and then there'll be moves against him at a time that's convenient for the grasping fuckers who want his job.




I'd really like to get in on this "investigation" gig.  As far as I can tell you coin it for just writing _mistakes were made and lessons have been learnt._

I could knock these reports out in minutes rather than the usual months and years.  Also I'd only expect payment in the hundreds of thousands rather than millions.


----------



## Spandex (Jan 14, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> the gray report will  not destroy Johnson on it own  - but it will contain enough for more tory mps to call for him to resign - def get the sense that many are simply holding fire until the report comes out. Public anger is not going to be soothed by "technically it wasnt illegal".  It may be that it prompts cabinet ministers to resign.
> Why would the tories not push him out now? they know he is fucked and that the next fiasco is just around the corner.


The report is just a bit of political theatre. It's possible the politics around it's release will prompt a move against Johnson, or it may be that it's decided by the movers & shakers in the Tory party that it might be better to wait a bit before dumping him. It's about the internal politics of the party rather than whatever Gray chooses to write, unless she dives in and hammers him, but that's not looking likely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I'd really like to get in on this "investigation" gig.  As far as I can tell you coin it for just writing _mistakes were made and lessons have been learnt._
> 
> I could knock these reports out in minutes rather than the usual months and years.  Also I'd only expect payment in the hundreds of thousands rather than millions.


you won't get it for saying mistakes were made and lessons have been learnt
the point is lessons are never learnt
but they will be
so the mantra is mistakes were made and lessons will be learned.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t understand why there needs to be an investigation when everyone knows what’s happened. It would take a morning to make some phone calls and about ten seconds to type IT WAS A PARTY AND JOHNSON IS A DIRTY FUCKING LIAR


Well quite; mind you, it's going to be quite exquisite popcorn time when she produces the report to exonerate him...the longer this drags on the more the electoral decay sets in. The vermin are looking positively gangrenous atm.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 14, 2022)

They'll see if they can hang on to the may elections maybe but that will be stretching it.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you won't get it for saying mistakes were made and lessons have been learnt
> the point is lessons are never learnt
> but they will be
> so the mantra is mistakes were made and lessons will be learned.



And this is why I'm prepared to accept a discounted rate.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 14, 2022)

Spandex said:


> The report is just a bit of political theatre. It's possible the politics around it's release will prompt a move against Johnson, or it may be that it's decided by the movers & shakers in the Tory party that it might be better to wait a bit before dumping him. It's about the internal politics of the party rather than whatever Gray chooses to write, unless she dives in and hammers him, but that's not looking likely.



the tories are not a homegenous organisation working in concert - especially the backbenchers. And they are most definitively not in charge of events - they are being driven by them. Public anger - and the accompanying media shitstorm - will drive more and more backbench mps to send their letters in. leadership contenders will be wathcing this very carefully so as to judge when to make their move (see sunaks very late - and lukewarm - backing of johnson on Wednesday) but they are not able to direct the overall course of events. Sunak and co may very well want to wait until after the may elections - but they very likely wont be able to.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 14, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I'm doing a U-Turn, I want Johnson to remain PM...all the way to the next Election



we should be so lucky. get ready for the fawning over billionaire foney Rishi from the tabloids and idiots. he knows how to run the economy! and another tory landslide.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> we should be so lucky. get ready for the fawning over billionaire foney Rishi from the tabloids and idiots. he knows how to run the economy! and another tory landslide.


Most people's standards of living are fucked for the foreseeable; in that context electoral forture is anything but assured.


----------



## killer b (Jan 14, 2022)

the 2019 landslide was the result of some very specific conditions which aren't going to be repeated - the tories may win the next election, but there will be no landslide next time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> we should be so lucky. get ready for the fawning over billionaire foney Rishi from the tabloids and idiots. he knows how to run the economy! and another tory landslide.


they can fawn as much as they like but 'look upon his works, ye mighty, and despair'


----------



## Spandex (Jan 14, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> the tories are not a homegenous organisation working in concert - especially the backbenchers. And they are most definitively not in charge of events - they are being driven by them. Public anger - and the accompanying media shitstorm - will drive more and more backbench mps to send their letters in. leadership contenders will be wathcing this very carefully so as to judge when to make their move (see sunaks very late - and lukewarm - backing of johnson on Wednesday) but they are not able to direct the overall course of events. Sunak and co may very well want to wait until after the may elections - but they very likely wont be able to.


I think of it more that they're riding events that driving or being driven by them; trying to steer them in a direction they want, while events buck like a bronco.

It'd be good if you're right. I'm fucking sick of the sight of Johnson's stupid fucking face and his stupid fucking hair and his stupid fucking photo ops and the stupid fucking drivel that falls out of his stupid fucking mouth while his stupid fucking sidekicks make stupid fucking excuses for him. Then we'd have a new piece of shit Tory PM with a massive majority to hate.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

This really is the clusterfuck that keeps on fucking!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2022)

Spandex said:


> I'm fucking sick of the sight of Johnson's stupid fucking face and his stupid fucking hair and his stupid fucking photo ops and the stupid fucking drivel that falls out of his stupid fucking mouth while his stupid fucking sidekicks make stupid fucking excuses for him. Then we'd have a new piece of shit Tory PM with a massive majority to hate.



Yeah this. To be honest while we can debate the politics of course, I just fucking hate the sight of him and will greatly enjoy seeing him kicked out purely for its own sake.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Most people's standards of living are fucked for the foreseeable



wasn't that also the case at most elections between 1983 - 1992?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wasn't that also the case at most elections between 1983 - 1992?


What's wrong with the elections in 1980, 81 and 82?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah this. To be honest while we can debate the politics of course, I just fucking hate the sight of him and will greatly enjoy seeing him kicked out purely for its own sake.


And hopefully kicked in


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> What's wrong with the elections in 1980, 81 and 82?



I was assuming we were talking about general elections...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I was assuming we were talking about general elections...


Oh dear


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> And hopefully kicked in



Sadly I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wasn't that also the case at most elections between 1983 - 1992?


A fair point.
It's true that the tories won the '92 GE in the context of negative/minimal household income growth, but the coming squeeze will come after the awfulness of the last 2 years and the 12 years of bleak austerity. I think they'll find this a lot tougher than some expect.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 14, 2022)

I hope BoJo hangs in. At the end of the day his narcissism makes him comparatively pliable and capable of non-ideological responses. Most other Tories who might take his place are inherently more evil and will cause far more damage to the country and the prospects of the poorest.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they can fawn as much as they like but 'look upon his works, ye mighty, and despair'


never overestimate the degree to which the average voter will look into anything.


----------



## contadino (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Well quite; mind you, it's going to be quite exquisite popcorn time when she produces the report to exonerate him...the longer this drags on the more the electoral decay sets in. The vermin are looking positively gangrenous atm.


If she has a sense of humour, she'll conclude that (t)he(y) broke the guidelines "in a limited and specific way". She won't though.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> I hope BoJo hangs in. At the end of the day his narcissism makes him comparatively pliable and capable of non-ideological responses.



But this and the fact he is perennially broke have lead to eye watering levels of _in your face_ corruption.  I know they're all deeply corrupt but Johnson's government have taken it to new levels.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> never overestimate the degree to which the average voter will look into anything.


They won't have to look further than the declining value of their pay packet


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> But this and the fact he is perennially broke have lead to eye watering levels of _in your face_ corruption.  I know they're all deeply corrupt but Johnson's government have taken it to new levels.



Hmm, I'm not sure. Cameron's government was clearly hella corrupt - perhaps the most corrupt ever - but because it was less inept than Johnson's, they managed to avoid most of the Panama papers style stuff doing any real harm and most of the rest has only just started to come out.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm seeing Rayner's finger poised over the post button when an aide leaps forward to stop her, saying _no, you really need to add Johnson's name before that goes out 

_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> I hope BoJo hangs in. At the end of the day his narcissism makes him comparatively pliable and capable of non-ideological responses. Most other Tories who might take his place are inherently more evil and will cause far more damage to the country and the prospects of the poorest.


i'm with you until the final word of the first sentence


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure. Cameron's government was clearly hella corrupt - perhaps the most corrupt ever - but because it was less inept than Johnson's, they managed to avoid most of the Panama papers style stuff doing any real harm and most of the rest has only just started to come out.



Nah, that sort of stuff is just background mood music.  The pandemic contracts have been fantastical in their scale both in terms of money and just how corruptly they were awarded.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> I hope BoJo hangs


One can but dare to dream.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 14, 2022)

I don't want him to hang straight away, I'd prefer him to live at least for a little while with the knowledge that after scheming his whole life to become prime minister, he's going to be remembered as one of the worst in history, having left in disgrace after a shorter premiership than Gordon Brown or Theresa May.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 14, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I don't want him to hang straight away, I'd prefer him to live at least for a little while with the knowledge that after scheming his whole life to become prime minister, he's going to be remembered as one of the worst in history, having left in disgrace after a shorter premiership than Gordon Brown or Theresa May.


He steered the country safely through its greatest crisis since WW2.

I can see the self-mythologising already.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I don't want him to hang straight away, I'd prefer him to live at least for a little while with the knowledge that after scheming his whole life to become prime minister, he's going to be remembered as one of the worst in history, having left in disgrace after a shorter premiership than Gordon Brown or Theresa May


never in the field of british politics has one man fucked things for so many people so quickly


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 14, 2022)

_Setting aside ideology and petty partisan politics, Prime Minister Johnson took the tough decisions needed to save lives and save the economy, leaving the country battered but unbroken and with a solid platform upon which his successor could rebuild. Like Churchill before him, he may ultimately have been rejected by his people, but none could doubt the deep debt of gratitude he was owed. 

🤮_


----------



## bimble (Jan 14, 2022)

It’s impressive how this whole parties scandal has managed to get worse since last time I looked, which was yesterday eve. Now they’ve offended the actual queen 👍. What will it be tomorrow, a solitary can of g&t on the train on the way home from work?


----------



## prunus (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He steered the country safely through its greatest crisis since WW2.
> 
> I can see the self-mythologising already.



You seem to have written ‘through’ when you meant ‘into’.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He steered the country safely through its greatest crisis since WW2.
> 
> I can see the self-mythologising already.


He DID BREXIT, and tbf he did


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

I wonder what they were doing on 6th April 2020 when Captain Tom was selflessly doing his marathon trek to raise £39 million for our NHS.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He steered the country safely through its greatest crisis since WW2.
> 
> I can see the self-mythologising already.



Hanging it is then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I wonder what they were doing on 6th April 2020 when Captain Tom was selflessly doing his marathon trek to raise £39 million for our NHS.


that was the day before a bin lorry was required to remove a vast quantity of party debris


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## 20Bees (Jan 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I wonder what they were doing on 6th April 2020 when Captain Tom was selflessly doing his marathon trek to raise £39 million for our NHS.


Boris Johnson was admitted to hospital with Covid on 5 April 2020 and ICU on the 6th, so it’s safe to say he wasn’t partying. But when the cat’s away…


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I don't want him to hang straight away, I'd prefer him to live at least for a little while with the knowledge that after scheming his whole life to become prime minister, he's going to be remembered as one of the worst in history, having left in disgrace after a shorter premiership than Gordon Brown or Theresa May.



As a very obvious narcissist he is incapable of any level of self-reflection so unfortunately we'll never get the satisfaction of knowing he is tormented by his actions and long list of failures.

As he's sat now in his home fridge (or wherever he is hiding) all his thoughts will be about how badly he has been let down by other people and how undeserving and ungrateful the country is.  Having known a couple of true narcissists I know for sure in his mind he has done nothing wrong at all.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> As he's sat now in his home fridge (or wherever he is hiding)...


Harsh, the man's in iceolation, you know?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Harsh, the man's in iceolation, you know?


good. he'll not need acclimatisation to the chill south atlantic temperatures then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> (or wherever he is hiding)


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Perhaps he's taken over Saddam's hole?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Perhaps he's taken over Saddam's hole?



He wouldn't hide out there - the wallpaper was only from John Lewis.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2022)

Sunak is teetotal, apparently (I just checked, given that he doesn't seem to have featured in any of the parties work gatherings).  Not often being teetotal helps your career, but I can imagine him honing a few phrases about 'cleaning up the Downing St culture').


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> As a very obvious narcissist he is incapable of any level of self-reflection so unfortunately we'll never get the satisfaction of knowing he is tormented by his actions and long list of failures.
> 
> As he's sat now in his home fridge (or wherever he is hiding) all his thoughts will be about how badly he has been let down by other people and how undeserving and ungrateful the country is.  Having known a couple of true narcissists I know for sure in his mind he has done nothing wrong at all.


Yep, totally this. 

He's been terrible at every job he's done, from journalist to novelist to mayor to prime minister. Yet the world has rewarded him each time with a leg up to the next level. That clearly just feeds into the narcissist's sense of superiority, but when it goes wrong, it is always everyone else's fault. Whatever happens, he'll still have 'made it'. He'll still have _got Brexit done_. He still won't have lost an election. He's a winner, and people like to shoot down winners.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Whatever happens, he'll still have 'made it'. He'll still have _got Brexit done_. He still won't have lost an election. He's a winner


all of which will be true
we are the losers not him


----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Sunak is teetotal, apparently (I just checked, given that he doesn't seem to have featured in any of the parties work gatherings).  Not often being teetotal helps your career, but I can imagine him honing a few phrases about 'cleaning up the Downing St culture').


I'd be genuinely surprised if the geriatric racists that make up the conservative leadership electoral pool could elect a non-white leader.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

> all of which will be true
> we are the losers not him



Quite. He’s a walking advertisement for Eton and the British establishment. If even _he_ can be PM, the system works.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

maomao said:


> I'd be genuinely surprised if the geriatric racists that make up the conservative leadership electoral pool could elect a non-white leader.


they've elected a woman, twice, which is more than labour's managed. so they may yet surprise you.

my money would be on priti patel


----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they've elected a woman, twice, which is more than labour's managed. so they may yet surprise you.


White women. But yes, I'm not ruling me being surprised out, just saying I would be.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they've elected a woman, twice, which is more than labour's managed. so they may yet surprise you.
> 
> my money would be on priti patel
> View attachment 305893



Nah, she's heavily tarnished by association with Johnson and widely disliked by tory MP's.  There will be a complete clear out of the thick loons Johnson has surrounded himself with.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

Liz Truss tells nation to ‘move on’​








						Covid news:  Omicron subvariant spreads as UK cases surge - as it happened
					

Scotland covid cases are rising ahead of final restrictions being eased




					www.independent.co.uk
				




news headlines so it probably won't stay up there


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Nah, she's heavily tarnished by association with Johnson and widely disliked by tory MP's.  There will be a complete clear out of the thick loons Johnson has surrounded himself with.


well, we'll see. the only thing of which we can be certain is that they will be less competent than johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Nah, she's heavily tarnished by association with Johnson and widely disliked by tory MP's.  There will be a complete clear out of the thick loons Johnson has surrounded himself with.


i don't see many mps being cleverer than johnson


----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> There will be a complete clear out of the thick loons Johnso


And a restocking of non-Johnson associated thick loons.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2022)

There were murmurings of video's and photo's from a Torygraph hack on Newsnight the other day.

IF this is based on any truth at all maybe they could be next on the list, next drop incoming early next week? /Q

TBH it is amazing that none have surfaced already.


----------



## T & P (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Liz Truss tells nation to ‘move on’​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d expect some support from Truss.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 14, 2022)

belboid said:


>



A youtuber apparently


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

spitfire said:


> There were murmurings of video's and photo's from a Torygraph hack on Newsnight the other day.
> 
> IF this is based on any truth at all maybe they could be next on the list, next drop incoming early next week? /Q
> 
> TBH it is amazing that none have surfaced already.


they're being saved for the sundays


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they're being saved for the sundays



Of course.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 14, 2022)

Has the swing been fixed yet?

How big was the suitcase?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

Can we hope for a picture of johnson on his face underneath the broken swing?


----------



## bimble (Jan 14, 2022)

belboid said:


>



What is going on here somebody please explain is it a protest or a tribute ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

bimble said:


> What is going on here somebody please explain is it a protest or a tribute ?


yes


----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2022)

bimble said:


> What is going on here somebody please explain is it a protest or a tribute ?


I think they're just being silly tbh.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2022)

maomao said:


> I'd be genuinely surprised if the geriatric racists that make up the conservative leadership electoral pool could elect a non-white leader.


And also first non-Christian background.  Know what you mean and there's definitely that strain still there, though there has been an element of 'modernisation' in the party i.e. a willingness to elect people from diverse backgrounds provided they still spout the same ideological and social bile.  And of course while he might be from a Hindu background, he ticks every other box in terms of class, wealth and career in the city.

Suppose the contest will have 2 pools, each with their own levels of racism - first the MPs to prune the shortlist down to 2, then the members (think that's how it works).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 14, 2022)

I think a lot of racists find it quite easy to make exceptions for people they know (or in this case are familiar with as individuals at least) tbh. I don't think they'd have a massive problem reconciling voting for Sunak/Patel/whoever with still retaining those sort of views.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2022)

The drip drip of party details is great, death by a thousand cuts and all that. Same time, numerous journos were at these parties and didn't even 'sit on' the stories.  Hanging out with ministers and spads was just routine and outside of things you report on, except in ways that were mutually beneficial.  Shock horror: being part of the ruling class.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> And also first non-Christian background.


i must have imagined disraeli and michael howard


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep, totally this.
> 
> He's been terrible at every job he's done, from journalist to novelist to mayor to prime minister. Yet the world has rewarded him each time with a leg up to the next level. That clearly just feeds into the narcissist's sense of superiority, but when it goes wrong, it is always everyone else's fault. Whatever happens, he'll still have 'made it'. He'll still have _got Brexit done_. He still won't have lost an election. He's a winner, and people like to shoot down winners.


When we have got rid of the monarchy there will be the job of President.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Liz Truss tells nation to ‘move on’​



She thought she was at another party and was putting a request in to DJ SPAD


----------



## bimble (Jan 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think a lot of racists find it quite easy to make exceptions for people they know (or in this case are familiar with as individuals at least) tbh. I don't think they'd have a massive problem reconciling voting for Sunak/Patel/whoever with still retaining those sort of views.


Absolutely this and doing so has the added appeal of making them feel look at me I voted for a brown person so I’m definitely not a racist. 
I still think it’ll be Liz Truss though. Her stupidity is her appeal.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think a lot of racists find it quite easy to make exceptions for people they know (or in this case are familiar with as individuals at least) tbh. I don't think they'd have a massive problem reconciling voting for Sunak/Patel/whoever with still retaining those sort of views.



I'm sure they'd prefer to vote for a Tory from a minority group instead of a white candidate who wasn't as keen on kicking out immigrants.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i must have imagined disraeli and michael howard


Judeo-Christian.


----------



## maomao (Jan 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think a lot of racists find it quite easy to make exceptions for people they know (or in this case are familiar with as individuals at least) tbh. I don't think they'd have a massive problem reconciling voting for Sunak/Patel/whoever with still retaining those sort of views.


This is definitely true and plenty would vote for Patel or Sunak; I just think it's a significant disadvantage and would knock 5-10% off their vote.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

maomao said:


> This is definitely true and plenty would vote for Patel or Sunak; I just think it's a significant disadvantage and would knock 5-10% off their vote.



You have got to be fucking joking?

America voted for Obama, I can't see why the UK wouldn't vote in a similar way.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2022)

has anyone read this


maomao said:


> This is definitely true and plenty would vote for Patel or Sunak; I just think it's a significant disadvantage and would knock 5-10% off their vote.


at the tory membership level, youd think so, and it is they who rule us


----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2022)

Okay, I've been away for a couple of hours. How many new party revelations and apologies have I missed?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they're being saved for the sundays


I wonder if they're holding them back for the day that the Gray report is published?
Maximum impact?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I wonder if they're holding them back for the day that the Gray report is published?
> Maximum impact?


sudden impact


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

Sue said:


> Okay, I've been away for a couple of hours. How many new party revelations and apologies have I missed?



I am losing track, but this is breaking news, so I assume a new one.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> sudden impact


Awe and wanker


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am losing track, but this is breaking news, so I assume a new one.



i thought it was a touching poem or a satire until i read it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The drip drip of party details is great, death by a thousand cuts and all that. Same time, numerous journos were at these parties and didn't even 'sit on' the stories.  Hanging out with ministers and spads was just routine and outside of things you report on, except in ways that were mutually beneficial.  Shock horror: being part of the ruling class.


do you know what? under any other circumstances i'd think these were really shit parties with nothing whatsoever to recommend discussion of them. they didn't end in the kitchen and people weren't sitting on the stairs. no gossip about who snogged who or how much damage was done. the thing i'm really learning here is how dire tory parties are.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am losing track, but this is breaking news, so I assume a new one.



A useful & seemingly accurate ( as of 16.23pm) record to help:


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> do you know what? under any other circumstances i'd think these were really shit parties with nothing whatsoever to recommend discussion of them. they didn't end in the kitchen and people weren't sitting on the stairs. no gossip about who snogged who or how much damage was done. the thing i'm really learning here is how dire tory parties are.


I still want to know who broke the little lad's swing though, and how they did it.


----------



## pesh (Jan 14, 2022)

Supine said:


>





Dystopiary said:


> I still want to know who broke the little lad's swing though, and how they did it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I still want to know who broke the little lad's swing though, and how they did it.




Cummings and Carrie using it as a love swing, when it broke he was still hanging out of her, ruptured his scrotum, hence Princess Nut Nut.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> A useful & seemingly accurate ( as of 16.23pm) record to help:
> 
> View attachment 305903


the balloon's gone up now


----------



## hegley (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am losing track, but this is breaking news, so I assume a new one.



"I gathered with colleagues that were at work that day, with drinks, in our office in the Cabinet Office, to mark my leaving the Civil Service" is a really fucking clunky way to shoe-horn work into the sentence, and avoid the P word.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

pesh said:


> View attachment 305904



or


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> or
> 
> View attachment 305905


the big lads have grabbed the playground from the kids


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cummings and Carrie using it as a love swing, when it broke he was still hanging out of her, ruptured his scrotum, hence Princess Nut Nut.


What a thought 🤢


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the big lads have grabbed the playground from the kids


Yeah, think the kids are hiding, as per the slightly scared looking little girl in the tunnel thing. 

Just noticed it looks like there's a giant playmobil guy with a giant spanner behind the pusher.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> _Setting aside ideology and petty partisan politics, Prime Minister Johnson took the tough decisions needed to save lives and save the economy, leaving the country battered but unbroken and with a solid platform upon which his successor could rebuild. Like Churchill before him, he may ultimately have been rejected by his people, but none could doubt the deep debt of gratitude he was owed.
> 
> 🤮_


Replace 'Johnson' with 'Mobutu' and 'Churchill' with 'Lumumba'


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 14, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Replace 'Johnson' with 'Mobutu' and 'Churchill' with 'Lumumba'


Maybe Johnson will be assassinated by a Belgian hit squad?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Just noticed it looks like there's a giant playmobil guy with a giant spanner behind the pusher.



That's for separating the pusher from Johnson, should the swing break whilst he's still inside him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Maybe Johnson will be assassinated by a Belgian hit squad?


bulgarians bearing umbrellas have been seen in the metropolis


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Maybe Johnson will be assassinated by a Belgian hit squad?


Hope springs eternal


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

Don't look there - look over here!!









						Ex-Covid taskforce head Kate Josephs apologises for leaving drinks
					

Former Cabinet Office official Kate Josephs confirms the 2020 event was held despite restrictions.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Downing Street have found another woman to take the fall.


----------



## gosub (Jan 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Sunak is teetotal, apparently (I just checked, given that he doesn't seem to have featured in any of the parties work gatherings).  Not often being teetotal helps your career, but I can imagine him honing a few phrases about 'cleaning up the Downing St culture').


 WHy do they give the one job that allows you to make of speech in the Commons with a glass of whsky in your hand to a teetotaller?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> That's for separating the pusher from Johnson, should the swing break whilst he's still inside him.


Bit of a typo there? Or have you still got that Cumming scenario in your head?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Bit of a typo there? Or have you still got that Cumming scenario in your head?



Nah, they're re-living the moment Wilfred's swing got broke...




Johnson's loving it, that's his loving-it face.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Nah, they're re-living the moment Wilfred's swing got broke...
> 
> View attachment 305909
> 
> ...


Wonder if Viz still have "Up the Arse Corner".......


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

This Sue Gray is a bit like Inspector Morse; wherever she looks another crime handily materialises.


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am losing track, but this is breaking news, so I assume a new one.



She may need to update her LinkedIn profile...

"A highly professional leader..."





__





						Loading…
					





					www.linkedin.com


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they're being saved for the sundays


Where did I read there was a party in the Johnson's flat? Or where will I read there was a party in the Johnson's flat?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

paulhackett said:


> Where did I read there was a party in the Johnson's flat? Or where will I read there was a party in the Johnson's flat?


In the newspapers


----------



## Dandred (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 14, 2022)

The only reason I can imagine why Johnson hasn't resigned yet, is because he honestly thinks he can get away with it somehow. I wonder what he expects to come out from this investigation? 

The only reason I can imagine the tory party haven't yet stuck the knife in is because not enough tory MPs think he is finished yet? I wonder what has to happen for them to change their minds?


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am losing track, but this is breaking news, so I assume a new one.




I love the way she makes it sound all so innocent.  Just like at 5pm on her final day they opened a bottle of wine and everyone sat a their desk whilst a short speech was made.  Then everyone went their separate ways.

_Oh yeah!_

I also wonder to what extent "cooperating fully with the investigation" stretches to given there is a chance she (and everyone else) could be incriminating themselves.  Not that the Police will ever get involved.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> The only reason I can imagine why Johnson hasn't resigned yet, is because he honestly thinks he can get away with it somehow.



The only other possible reason is that he is still flinging his faeces at the wallpaper.


----------



## T & P (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 14, 2022)

How low can you go? A great deal lower it would seem:









						Operation Save Big Dog: Johnson’s plan for others to take fall over partygate
					

Exclusive: The blueprint is designed to limit fallout from Sue Gray’s investigation, sources say




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2022)

Am I the only person in the UK who hasn't been illicitly partying it up for the last couple of years?It's certainly starting to feel like it. #naepals


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> The only reason I can imagine why Johnson hasn't resigned yet, is because he honestly thinks he can get away with it somehow.



He's got away with such a vast array of dodgy stuff already though, so you can see why he'd think that.



weltweit said:


> I wonder what he expects to come out from this investigation?



The same thing that comes out of all these kinds of quote unquote investigations; nothing to see here, move on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

Not sure if it's new, but it's the first time I've heard it, Sir Roger Gale has confirmed he's put in his letter to the 1922 committee.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

Kind of wondered why it was called the 1922 committee.
Is it like Order 66?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

More Iannucci-style lunacy reported by the Guardian's live feed:


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 14, 2022)

This may have been discussed before, apologies if so - I'm finding it hard to keep up with all the new posts here, almost as much as finding it hard to keep track of how many parties they've been attending, who and where and when. It may be easier to just think in terms of days when they _weren't _partying hard.

But has anyone any theories as to why this has emerged now?

The 20th May 2020 party invite email was sent to 100 people. 40 showed up. Did some of the remaining 60 leak any evidence cos they disapproved of the hypocrisy - or leak to further their own ambitions - supplying proof of the non-stop erotic cabaret that the Tory Party seems to have become?

Forwarded emails (via a cut-out) or screenshots of WhatsApp and sent (via a burner phone) to their favourite hacks. I can't believe this is only now emerging, there would also have been catering staff, people who worked in the nearest offie, the police guarding Downing St, etc, all in the know... one of them at least would've talked?
A decent hack would have picked up on this back in May / June 2020, then with the Christmas parties at the end of 2020 etc...

I reckon the press have had this evidence on file since 2020 and kept adding to it with further juicy titbits. Maybe some of it has been drip-fed by Cummings, but I don't believe he was the only one who knew or who had proof. Then there was the overhead view of the Downing St garden party apparently taken from no.11, Sunak's gaff.
Has Sunak been deemed the coming man by the press barons, and so the press are undermining de Pfeffel to prepare a vacancy for Sunak? 

But why now? Why are the meeja turning on de Pfeffel now is what intrigues me, when they could have done so months or a year ago...

Maybe there's no grand plan, and it's just a case of the bad news (bad for de Pfeffel, the rest of us are enjoying his discomfiture greatly) gathering steam or accumulating like a snowball, and the papers pile on...it has its own momentum?
I did find it very striking though, when the Fail turned against him. That's the bit when I wondered - why now?

(sorry: long post, off my head with toothache, painkillers and port)


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> More Iannucci-style lunacy reported by the Guardian's live feed:
> 
> View attachment 305925



This is not surprising at all and totally believable.  In Johnson world people only exist in relation to how useful they are to him.  When it suits he'll throw anyone and everyone under the bus.

I'm slightly worried that should he have to go he will not go quietly.  Like Trump I think Johnson will happily see the country burn if he doesn't get his way and what he wants.


----------



## stavros (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Kind of wondered why it was called the 1922 committee.


It's the modernist wing of the Tory party.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> More Iannucci-style lunacy reported by the Guardian's live feed:
> 
> View attachment 305925


This is just what the Kray twins tried doing before their trial; they had it all worked out that one of their henchmen would put their hand up for the George Cornell murder, another would take Jack the Hat, "and we'll plead guilty to the long firm frauds and stolen bearer bonds". 

Needless to say this didn't go down well with at least one of their 'firm', who then switched sides to help the prosecution.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> It's the modernist wing of the Tory party.


Fucking stream of consciousness cunts


----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> More Iannucci-style lunacy reported by the Guardian's live feed:
> 
> View attachment 305925


It's like when they pick teams at school PE but in reverse.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 14, 2022)

All these worthless apologies, along with this utterly irrelevant inquiry....it would be like you or I saying to the police if we'd had a party during lockdown and they knocked on the front door in the following days after someone reported it: " Er, oh yes, officer, we did have a party, brought our own booze and had a great time, thanks. Oh, and we're very sorry. Honest.  But before you do anything, we need to have an internal inquiry within our household to find out exactly what happened and why we had one, so if you don't mind trot along please until we've completed our findings. Bye."


They've openly admitted to breaking the lockdown rules. End of. No need for any inquiry. Furthermore, our wonderful Metropolitan police force should also be held accountable too. It's seems totally inconceivable to me that they knew nothing about it. What an absolute shower of piss the whole lot of them are. Sickening.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Kind of wondered why it was called the 1922 committee.
> Is it like Order 66?



Similar origin to '420' slang - early last century, they used to meet in a member's office for a pipe of opium every Friday at 7.22pm precisely.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 14, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> All these worthless apologies, along with this utterly irrelevant inquiry....it would be like you or I saying to the police if we'd had a party during lockdown and they knocked on the front door in the following days after someone reported it: " Er, oh yes, officer, we did have a party, brought our own booze and had a great time, thanks. Oh, and we're very sorry. Honest.  But before you do anything, we need to have an internal inquiry within our household to find out exactly what happened and why we had one, so if you don't mind trot along please until we've completed our findings. Bye."



Yeah, we would have been slapped with a 10k fine and a public shaming in the media.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 14, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's like when they pick teams at school PE but in reverse.


tbh stuff like that makes me want Johnson to stay on longer. Any replacement will be just as bad, if not worse, and the longer he stays, the more damage he does to the tories. 

Just such a fucking shame it's Kier fucking Starmer's Labour Party they're up against.


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Kind of wondered why it was called the 1922 committee.
> Is it like Order 66?



The previous committee all died in the 1918 pandemic because they didnt like the non-pharmaceutical measures.


----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh stuff like that makes me want Johnson to stay on longer. Any replacement will be just as bad, if not worse, and the longer he stays, the more damage he does to the tories.
> 
> Just such a fucking shame it's Kier fucking Starmer's Labour Party they're up against.


I'm sure we're all enjoying the ongoing complete and utter shambles but yeah.


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> How low can you go? A great deal lower it would seem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent read that article yet but in the last ay or so it has started to look like the strategy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> This may have been discussed before, apologies if so - I'm finding it hard to keep up with all the new posts here, almost as much as finding it hard to keep track of how many parties they've been attending, who and where and when. It may be easier to just think in terms of days when they _weren't _partying hard.
> 
> But has anyone any theories as to why this has emerged now?
> 
> ...




Why now? Cos Cummings feels that Now is the time to hurt Johnson the most. Al this crap is coming from him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Kind of wondered why it was called the 1922 committee.
> Is it like Order 66?


Also known as the Brady Bunch.
Like a 9 watt illuminati.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Similar origin to '420' slang - early last century, they used to meet in a member's office for a pipe of opium every Friday at 7.22pm precisely.


Oh I wish that was true 😂


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> How low can you go? A great deal lower it would seem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon they got the name wrong though, surely its operation Save Boss Hogg.


----------



## bimble (Jan 14, 2022)

thing is why would loads of smaller dogs band together to save the big dog, their lives will probably improve once he's gone, more room at the trough.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 14, 2022)

bimble said:


> thing is why would loads of smaller dogs band together to save the big dog, their lives will probably improve once he's gone, more room at the trough.


Indeed so. One can hope this blows up in his face whereby people who are in line to be thrown under the bus decide they've nothing to lose by disclosing more damaging info.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2022)

F


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Kind of wondered why it was called the 1922 committee.
> Is it like Order 66?



More like Combat 18


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2022)

Operation save big Bonio already in play

People should ‘move on’ from partygate, says Liz Truss


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Operation save big Bonio already in play
> 
> People should ‘move on’ from partygate, says Liz Truss


Yeh because some of his other fuck ups are feeling neglected


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> More like Combat 18


More combat 65


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> More Iannucci-style lunacy reported by the Guardian's live feed:
> 
> View attachment 305925


Wow


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wow


The thicker of it


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wow


At this point I’m just picturing Malcom Tucker, finally lost for words.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

"Operation Save Big Dog"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> At this point I’m just picturing Malcom Tucker, finally lost for words.


When someone comes to do a drama about this in a few years time it'll be an unintended comedy


----------



## existentialist (Jan 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> The only reason I can imagine why Johnson hasn't resigned yet, is because he honestly thinks he can get away with it somehow. I wonder what he expects to come out from this investigation?
> 
> The only reason I can imagine the tory party haven't yet stuck the knife in is because not enough tory MPs think he is finished yet? I wonder what has to happen for them to change their minds?


I'd take issue with "honestly", just for a start. Johnson is congenitally incapable of honesty.

No, the reason he won't go is because he never, EVER does anything when it needs to be done. He clings on until it's far too late and much worse, and then insists it's all part of the plan.

He'll cling on until the bitter end.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2022)

I love Kathy Burke


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> When someone comes to do a drama about this in a few years time it'll be an unintended comedy


Truly, satire is dead etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> "Operation Save Big Dog"


The Americans name operations things like gothic serpent or desert storm and we get fucking save Johnson's arse operation save big dog.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

He'll be seen peeping out of No. 10 with a gun at Dilyn's head calling "Move on like Truss says or the puppy gets it  "


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I'd take issue with "honestly", just for a start. Johnson is congenitally incapable of honesty.
> 
> No, the reason he won't go is because he never, EVER does anything when it needs to be done. He clings on until it's far too late and much worse, and then insists it's all part of the plan.
> 
> He'll cling on until the bitter end.


Yeh someone will have to stamp on his fingers so he falls from st stephen's tower


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 14, 2022)

This from the ex-COVID taskforce head. One Kate Joseph.


So in response, I'm too making a statement in response. For which I am truly *not *sorry.

Take your repugnant apology and stick it where the Sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

The last days of Johnson the Liar


----------



## Cerv (Jan 14, 2022)

Downing Street parties: How many wine bottles fit in a suitcase, and other questions
					

We know some details about Downing Street drinks, but what other questions need answering?



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




30 bottles per suitcase is the BBC's guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Cerv said:


> Downing Street parties: How many wine bottles fit in a suitcase, and other questions
> 
> 
> We know some details about Downing Street drinks, but what other questions need answering?
> ...




You'd struggle to lift that and I wouldn't want to trust that much weight in a suitcase


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 14, 2022)

Boris the Big Blue Twat


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 14, 2022)

Cerv said:


> Downing Street parties: How many wine bottles fit in a suitcase, and other questions
> 
> 
> We know some details about Downing Street drinks, but what other questions need answering?
> ...



How big is that in red buses or Whales?


----------



## Supine (Jan 14, 2022)

It’s constant now. The press must have been saving this up for ages.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> You'd struggle to lift that and I wouldn't want to trust that much weight in a suitcase


36kg, ish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 36kg, ish.


So 90lb or nearly 6.5 stone

Or a tenth of the weight of Johnson's ego


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> So 90lb or nearly 6.5 stone


This is why suitcases have wheels.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 14, 2022)

I really cannot see how he can survive "Operation Big Dog" It's taking the piss. The back benchers can be craven, on the take and dishonest. But their boss taking the piss out them is not going to down well. A lot of them are going to scoring quite high on the psychopathy scale, it's going to make them look bad and taking the piss will be intolerable.
Plus he's now electorally toxic.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

just under 80lb


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2022)

It must have been like hitlers bunkers in there last year, but with more wankers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is why suitcases have wheels.


Still wouldn't want to trust that weight to a suitcase


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2022)

Operation Big dogs egg


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> just under 80lb


Yeh. Yeh you're right.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 14, 2022)

let's assume it's an expensive good quality suitcase, and not one from Primark which tears apart or has the wheels fall off under load.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Still wouldn't want to trust that weight to a suitcase


You need to use better suitcases then. Invest in a nice quality Samsonite


----------



## Smangus (Jan 14, 2022)

They're so flabbergasted at the pace of derisery stupidity of it all that the Hitler's bunker meme people haven't been able to keep up and release anything yet. Poor show.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You need to use better suitcases then. Invest in a nice quality Samsonite



Probably diplomatic bags were used.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Cerv said:


> let's assume it's an expensive good quality suitcase, and not one from Primark which tears apart or has the wheels fall off under load.


Above my budget then


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> It must have been like hitlers bunkers in there last year, but with more wankers


I’ve been expecting a Downfall vid emerging all week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

More like, Operation Dirty Dog.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> More like, Operation Dirty Dog.


Operation big shit


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Operation big shit


Operation odious lying bastard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Operation odious lying bastard.


Operation penguin provender


----------



## prunus (Jan 14, 2022)

“Operation Save Big Dog”?

That’s it, I’m out, I’m done.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 14, 2022)

Confirmed by #10 for Carrie's protection, although he commuted to London. And tested positive shortly after their return


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2022)

I haven’t seen so many people crying in public and issuing statements of regret since the Kim Jong Il funeral cortège live streaming


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Confirmed by #10 for Carrie's protection, although he commuted to London. And tested positive shortly after their return




She had to get away from all those parties.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> More like, Operation Dirty Dog.



Operation under the bus

would be more fitting


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2022)

yvlvbjlh lhvblblv


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> It must have been like hitlers bunkers in there last year, but with more wankers


Someone needs to do a Downfall for this. Betrieb großer Hund


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2022)

Facking hell. Not even waiting for the Sundays.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 14, 2022)

The Sunday papers should be fucking great.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jan 14, 2022)

Not sure who the poor stiff is who got landed with Any Questions but it's fair to say it's not going so well.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> How big is that in red buses or Whales?



It's Wales, not whales.

There is actually a unit of measurement called a milliwales, which is 1,000th the size of Wales.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2022)

Fridays cabinet meeting between Big Worm Johnson and Smokey Sunak


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)

WINE TIME FRIDAY _ffs _


----------



## Supine (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> WINE TIME FRIDAY _ffs _



I’m guilty of that. And have been all through lockdowns


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 14, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> yvlvbjlh lhvblblv



odd if i google that it a music av shop in hounslow central


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> WINE TIME FRIDAY _ffs _



Someone needs to put that on the front of the podium.

WINE    TIME    FRIDAY


----------



## weltweit (Jan 14, 2022)

spitfire said:


> WINE    TIME    FRIDAY


Short for WTF!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2022)

Supine said:


> I’m guilty of that. And have been all through lockdowns




With a very loose definition of ‘Friday’


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 14, 2022)

five pm at number 10 during lock down


----------



## Supine (Jan 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> With a very loose definition of ‘Friday’



If it has a day in it…


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

Dunno what it says about me, but I'm still breaking into intermittent sniggering about Operation Save Big Dog.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 14, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Someone needs to put that on the front of the podium.
> 
> WINE    TIME    FRIDAY


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

8ball said:


> Dunno what it says about me, but I'm still breaking into intermittent sniggering about Operation Save Big Dog.


He's going to be followed around by "woof, woof woof, woof woof woof grrrrrr"


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> He's going to be followed around by "woof, woof woof, woof woof woof grrrrrr"



I will pay you to do that.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

You wouldn't need to


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

Ax^ said:


>



That's going on Facebook..


----------



## Smangus (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Raheem said:


>


I see that and think of my mate from Merthyr whose favourite term of endearment was _yer big dog's cock!._

(Has to be delivered in the accent.)


----------



## MrSki (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 14, 2022)

A wine cabinet of a fridge that doubles up as a hiding place.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 14, 2022)

It's almost _Dandy_ level shit.

Operation Winker Watson Wangle.

He's an Etonian cunt. Ho ho ho.  "Nothing really matters anyway, you swots."

Desperate stuff. 

LOL


----------



## MrSki (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


Lib Dems wining here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 14, 2022)

Everyone is at it now.

If he's lost non-league football, he's lost the country....


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 14, 2022)

Operation Big Dog Over The Rainbow Bridge


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

Operation Big Dog Going To Live On A Farm


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Sunak is teetotal, apparently (I just checked, given that he doesn't seem to have featured in any of the parties work gatherings).  Not often being teetotal helps your career, but I can imagine him honing a few phrases about 'cleaning up the Downing St culture').


Perhaps It needs to be pointed out a bit more clearly that these parties were going on in what is also Sunak’s back garden, he’s as guilty as Johnson for knowing what was happening and saying nowt. The slippery cunt needs to be held account for this as well.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 14, 2022)

Any new scandals emerge whilst I'v e been watching Brighton/Palace?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

Operation Save Big White Dog Poo


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

MrSki said:


>




I think the guy at the front should have shown more commitment and stuck to the robot dancing all the way through


----------



## spitfire (Jan 14, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


>



Perfick.


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2022)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> ... and fucking hell, 'bring your own booze'!  Cheapskate bastards, providing booze for hard working politicians is what I pay my takes for.


You do, actually. The bars and restaurants in the houses of parliament are very heavily subsidised.









						'Sign me up!': Latest House of Commons bar prices revealed
					

It's not just a generous salary that attracts people to politics. Here's the latest bar prices in the House of Commons.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Operation Big Dog Over The Rainbow Bridge


Much of the pcp is involved with operation big dog under the bus


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> You do, actually. The bars and restaurants in the houses of parliament are very heavily subsidised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there used to be something stupid like 17 bars in the HoC. They're all fucking pissed which explains a lot of the laws that go through. 

Not sure the exact number or how many there are now though.


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2022)

On Newsnight they had a graph showing daily deaths by reported date with all the known party dates superimposed over the top.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

elbows said:


> On Newsnight they had a graph showing daily deaths by reported date with all the known party dates superimposed over the top.



There's a part of me that thinks this is a bit crass, and a bigger part that thinks "good, fuck 'em".


----------



## 8ball (Jan 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> there used to be something stupid like 17 bars in the HoC.



I wonder whether they did a HoC 17 challenge at the end of term.

I don't - of course they did.
Tbf I would have done too.

Just maybe not during a pandemic.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 14, 2022)

19k reacts on this post on fb and it managed to get Majority Laugh Reacts. This doesn't happen so often on a BBC politics story, like it happened once when Jo Swinson said the Lib Dems were ready for government. I don't think the reacts on that were anything near 19K though.
 (I notice it says an entirely different number when I share it on here)

This is surely huge urban


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 14, 2022)

They going to refund all the fines, then?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They going to refund all the fines, then?


Quite


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## stdP (Jan 14, 2022)

I've not had time to keep up with all of the new posts in this thread this week. Does anyone have a pic of the sort of office supplies there were at this work gathering?

I have to hand it to Johnson. I knew it was only going to be a matter of time before one of his fuck-ups came home to roost and explain to the public (fittingly for someone so nakedly corrupt and priapically incompetent) how he had no clothes. I despaired somewhat thinking it might take another decade or two to happen, but Boris always seems to be able to smash expectations.

I work with a lot of tory voters (don't ask), many of whom thought Johnson was a great choice for a PM. Even they are now openly mocking him in general conversation. As the only person on the team in the office the day after PMQs, I thought I was being pretty fucking clever and satirical like taking in a wine bottle filled with grape juice to use as a prop in meetings. Literally half the rest of the team went in to video conferences with the same set of props. This week has been a slim ray of sunshine in an otherwise thoroughly bleak few years and seeing so many other people turn on him has lifted my spirits considerably.

I hope you, one of your advisors or a future historian can read this, Boris. Deep down you always knew you were a useless cunt, and all the bluff and bluster was just your way of coping with it. The deadness in your eyes belies how thoroughly aware you are of the magnitude of your offensive fatuousness, something your ego doesn't normally let you accept, but there's nothing there to protect you now. Yer tea's oot, you're finished, you're no longer even worth your own considerable weight in foetid dog shit, and you know it. The only parting gift you have left is to drag your odious lickspittle asylum of a cabinet even further down in to the mire of your own swaggering ineptitude.

This thread's been helping keep my sanity somewhat intact since post #1. Stay crassy urban 



belboid said:


> Can’t Brenda just sack him? I know I’m a republican, but even I’d be right with her n the circumstances.



It's a bit _The Day Today_ maybe but the monarchy's current wobbles would be much secured if Brenda was to slap him with her handbag and kick him in the balls on live television. I do sometimes wonder if Boris was an Iannucci creation that came to life and sloped off the drawing board after they couldn't find an actor that was willing to take the role seriously.



Pickman's model said:


> The Americans name operations things like gothic serpent or desert storm and we get fucking save Johnson's arse operation save big dog.



We used to have the Rainbow Codes for national defence projects; I propose "Antisocially Distance the Beige Peacock" as the new initiative for crossing the road whenever you see this dishevelled haystack waddling towards you. Those not crossing the road will be obliged to follow the royal example and administer an impactful message of disdain to the scrotum of the aforementioned beige peacock.



Sprocket. said:


> I’ve been expecting a Downfall vid emerging all week.



I'm expecting at least one very meta Downfall video where the author, trapped in his writing bunker, bewails Boris' ability to commit fuck-ups at such a rate that the writer and subtitler can't keep up.

I'm not sure if another scene from Downfall was ever made meme-worthy in a similar fashion, but if there's anyone whom I can imagine presiding over the poisoning of their own children, and then shooting their wife and then themselves in the face because they can't envisage a world that didn't want them to lead it, and then being only half-incinerated by Rees-Mogg and Gove looking over the smouldering ditch like haunted dolls, then it's Boris.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2022)

The absolute worst thing about this is the desperately shite jokes.
See above


----------



## philosophical (Jan 15, 2022)

What happens if the Queen refuses to accept the apology?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2022)

As a nonegenarian woman I doubt she gives a shit. Simplist formality probably.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2022)

Humberto said:


> As a nonegenarian woman I doubt she gives a shit. Simplist formality probably.



I had no idea you were a nonagenarian woman.

Then again, I get this sort of thing wrong on Urban all the time.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> I had no idea you were a nonagenarian woman.
> 
> Then again, I get this sort of thing wrong on Urban all the time.



What do you mean you fancy the Queen?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2022)

make it snappy joker


----------



## two sheds (Jan 15, 2022)

well she's a fine figure of a woman, and she's free now


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2022)

She's still got it.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2022)

Lizard though. Be careful.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2022)

I like being a small country, Nuclear armed supposedly but only allowed for America's charge and interest.

It's great. I mean obviouslly everything is shit and a charade. And your government have been overmastering you for a millenium and the rest.

.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 15, 2022)

Sue Gray: the civil servant who could bring down Boris Johnson
					

The civil servant once nicknamed “deputy god” for her power around Whitehall is expected to publish her report into "partygate" as soon as this week




					www.newstatesman.com
				




I saw this headline, and was thinking, she better hurry up, before Boris Johnson brings down Boris Johnson.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2022)

After probably a lot of ferreting about by their staff or central office The Mail has finally found a picture of Starmer holding some booze, so they can play the hypocrite / “they’re all at it“ card. Standard fucking defence for this sort of thing.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> After probably a lot of ferreting about by their staff or central office The Mail has finally found a picture of Starmer holding some booze, so they can play the hypocrite / “they’re all at it“ card. Standard fucking defence for this sort of thing.


As with any attempt at whataboutery it is essentially counterproductive as it reiterates and confirms the wrongdoing it supposedly seeks to dilute.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Perhaps It needs to be pointed out a bit more clearly that these parties were going on in what is also Sunak’s back garden, he’s as guilty as Johnson for knowing what was happening and saying nowt. The slippery cunt needs to be held account for this as well.



Although he's officially resident in the No. 10 flat, where he reportedly holds some meetings, there seems some doubt as to how often he stays in it, if at all, as he has a family home just down the road in Kensington.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2022)

elbows said:


> On Newsnight they had a graph showing daily deaths by reported date with all the known party dates superimposed over the top.



That's unusually harsh for the BBC. Maybe they're now keen to get rid of Johnson and by extension Dorries, having realised they're unlikely to be rewarded for all their loyal years of tory bootlicking and arse-covering.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's unusually harsh for the BBC. Maybe they're now keen to get rid of Johnson and by extension Dorries, having realised they're unlikely to be rewarded for all their loyal years of tory bootlicking and arse-covering.


Think it was more like part of Goodall's on-going audition for C4 News.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> She had to get away from all those parties.


24-hour party wankers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> The absolute worst thing about this is the desperately shite jokes.
> See above


Not the lies, the conspiracy to cover up the parties, the flagrant disregard for the covid rules, the hypocrisy, just what you consider poor jokes on a bulletin board. I have to question your priorities here


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 15, 2022)

Going well.   



> The survey, by Savanta, found that 70 per cent of voters want Mr Johnson to resign – a record high figure – with just 21 per cent backing him to stay in power.
> 
> Just as worryingly for the embattled leader, 68 per cent did not consider his apology – in which he claimed he did not realise a “bring your own booze” gathering in his garden was a party – to be genuine.
> 
> ...











						Record 70% of voters tell Boris Johnson to quit as No 10 parties scandal grows
					

Exclusive: 68% dismiss prime minister’s Commons apology as bogus, survey for The Independent finds




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> In the newspapers


And will they mention drug consumption at Downing Street?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2022)

It’s not just Johnson though is it? A lot of this went on when he wasn’t even there. It’s the culture of the party, the elite, the fucking chosen ones, who can do what they please as rules are for plebs. Cummings, Bailey and others already known rule breakers.

He needs to hang on longer so more people get shit on their hands defending him, a bit of contagion. No good him resigning on Monday and the party hastily drawing a line under this thing and let’s move on all smiley happy like nothing bad happened, here’s  shiny grinning Sunak your best friend with his fuck public spending agenda, rally round the press.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jan 15, 2022)

You have to hope that at least some of that 21% want him to stay on because it could fuck up the tory party even more thoroughly.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2022)

paulhackett said:


> And will they mention drug consumption at Downing Street?


Yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> View attachment 306021


You'd send those pints back to be topped up


----------



## klang (Jan 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> You'd send those pints back to be topped up


no.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> He needs to hang on longer so more people get shit on their hands defending him, a bit of contagion. No good him resigning on Monday and the party hastily drawing a line under this thing and let’s move on all smiley happy like nothing bad happened, here’s  shiny grinning Sunak your best friend with his fuck public spending agenda, rally round the press.


Totally agree. The longer de Pfeffel stays on as PM, the more revelations will be spilled about his sociopathic / narcissistic behaviour (which, oddly, the press have always known about, it's only now they're making a Thing of it), and as you rightly point out, the longer he remains in post, more and more Cabinet ministers and other brown-nosers will be tainted by their desperate attempts to defend him. All of it having a damaging effect on the Tory 'brand'. 

Fuck all this #ResignJohnson, #BorisMustGo ... I want him to stay on as PM until just before the next election to achieve the greatest harm possible to the Nasty Non-stop Party People Party


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 15, 2022)

Even his 'Big Dog' code name is shite, and a giveaway. For was it not that ageing 'lothario', proven liar and (alleged?) sex pest and abuser of young women - the absurd Tim Westwood - who first called himself Tha Big Dawg ?


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 15, 2022)

quiet guy said:


>



Is that Sunak under that syrup?!


----------



## philosophical (Jan 15, 2022)

He is so shit he’s more of a big log.


----------



## T & P (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## weepiper (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm amazed it's as high as 9% tbh 🤣.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'm amazed it's as high as 9% tbh 🤣.




Sas has raided the dressing up box again to vote in various disguises...


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 15, 2022)

Partygate investigator helped shield No.10 from scrutiny over Grenfell


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sas has raided the dressing up box again to vote in various disguises...



TBF, sas hates Johnson, and did so well before he became PM.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 15, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Partygate investigator helped shield No.10 from scrutiny over Grenfell


I was just going to post that. And yet the Met are waiting for the outcome of her investigation before they decide to launch an investigation of their own rather than telling her to stop because it may compromise their own enquiries. The whole thing stinks.


----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2022)

Another day's news cycle and the headlines are all still Boris hasn't resigned. Honestly I don't know what all the fuss is about.. Its not like anybody died or anything (apart from the ones that did)


----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s not just Johnson though is it? A lot of this went on when he wasn’t even there. It’s the culture of the party, the elite, the fucking chosen ones, who can do what they please as rules are for plebs. Cummings, Bailey and others already known rule breakers.
> 
> He needs to hang on longer so more people get shit on their hands defending him, a bit of contagion. No good him resigning on Monday and the party hastily drawing a line under this thing and let’s move on all smiley happy like nothing bad happened, here’s  shiny grinning Sunak your best friend with his fuck public spending agenda, rally round the press.



Almost read the Sun today seeing as it was the current editor who had the party night before HRH Prince Phillip's funeral.. BJ was at Chequers I gather


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

lol.



> MPs can't skulk, plotting, in Westminster's corridors at weekends. But for Boris Johnson, the time his colleagues spend back in their constituencies could prove even worse.
> 
> One senior MP described how on Friday, during a standard school visit, he was asked by a group of nine-year-olds whether or not the prime minister was going to resign, and then was catcalled by teenage pupils about Boris Johnson's behaviour.





> On Wednesday, presenters on cosy daytime TV sofas crossed live to the Commons for PMQs. Music radio presenters challenged each other to race to the Co-op on London's Strand to fill a carry-on case with a carry-out, after the latest claims about No 10 staff filling a suitcase with booze.





> The prime minister's future is now the subject of playground teasing. As the MP who had that awkward conversation with the nine-year-olds suggested, if many of his colleagues have similar experiences, "Monday morning could be a very difficult moment".
> 
> Another senior MP, who has already been told by their local party chairman that the prime minister should quit, predicted that MPs will hear so much concern this weekend, "it could all be over on Monday".



Although the rest of the article descends into the usual shit where we are invited to believe its a question of how many more months the MPs will give Johnson to turn things around.









						Kuenssberg: What's a PM to do when even kids joke about his future?
					

The prime minister is fighting to stay in No 10 - and the next few days could prove decisive.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jan 15, 2022)

That's wonderful


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Smangus (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm praying for him, but not quite in they way they mean.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

This from Bridgen make a lot of sense to me, so I've mentioned it on the UK covid thread.



> "If there's another emergency where he has to call on the public to make sacrifices, he doesn't have that authority. That makes his position in my book, as prime minister, completely untenable."



From Lead or step aside, senior Tory Tobias Ellwood tells Boris Johnson

No way to know if we will face such a scenario, but best to be on the safe side (unlike Johnsons pandemic preferences) and get rid of him ASAP.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 306057



For a brief moment, I assumed that was today's Sun front page, which would have been seriously taking piss.


----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jan 15, 2022)

gosub said:


>



Strange - first time this has happened:



> DuckDuckGo blocked this Facebook video
> We blocked Facebook from tracking you when the page loaded. If you unblock video, Facebook will know your activity.



Ah it's Facebook SDK whatever that is - they never load for me anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 15, 2022)

i wonder how much of a useful distraction / deceased feline the twat is for the tories in keeping other stuff out of the news, like the policing bill, powers to remove british citizenship, further privatisation of the NHS and so on.  to a large extent, this is all happening while most people are too busy watching the bozo show.

from some viewpoints, it might be tactical to keep him in post until all this has gone too far to stop, then put a new leader in and calling an election when the 'new manager bounce' is still there, while the new person and their friends in the press can make vague hints about possible future tax cuts, labour scare stories, a manufactured row with an EU country that can allow a bit of flag waving / gunboat diplomacy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 306057


I never realised he was circling the drain on the anniversary of thatcher’s death. That would have been a (sad) coincidence.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2022)

gosub said:


> Almost read the Sun today seeing as it was the current editor who had the party night before HRH Prince Phillip's funeral.. *BJ was at Chequers I gather*



At a time when travelling to your second home was banned.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> At a time when travelling to your second home was banned.



They came out with an excuse yesterday for a certain period of that commuting.



> Asked about the period between 16 March and 27 March 2020, a Downing Street spokesperson said: “At that time, Mrs Johnson was heavily pregnant and had been placed in a vulnerable category and advised to minimise social contact.”
> 
> No 10 added: “In line with clinical guidance and to minimise the risk to her they were based at Chequers during this period, with the prime minister commuting to Downing Street to work.”











						Boris Johnson ‘commuted’ in March 2020 after telling public to stay at home
					

PM travelled to country residence after asking people to ‘stop non-essential travel’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2022)

quiet guy said:


>



Oh my, that's shit.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 15, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Even his 'Big Dog' code name is shite, and a giveaway. For was it not that ageing 'lothario', proven liar and (alleged?) sex pest and abuser of young women - the absurd Tim Westwood - who first called himself Tha Big Dawg ?



I'd Boris Johnson going to arrange someone to shoot him in the leg to get public support?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 15, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Even his 'Big Dog' code name is shite, and a giveaway. For was it not that ageing 'lothario', proven liar and (alleged?) sex pest and abuser of young women - the absurd Tim Westwood - who first called himself Tha Big Dawg ?


Didn't know that about Tim Westwood. Have you got any sources?


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

Perhaps electrocution after cocking his leg against a fridge beckons. Or a variation on dog whistle politics.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 15, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Didn't know that about Tim Westwood. Have you got any sources?



Yeah I remember that as well.

He even did a mix album I just discovered.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 15, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Yeah I remember that as well.
> 
> He even did a mix album I just discovered.
> 
> View attachment 306075


I was referring to the allegations of abuse.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 15, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I was referring to the allegations of abuse.



Haha what a twat! Sorry. 

I also remember some serious allegations against him, will have a look.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 15, 2022)

Broadcaster Urged To Act Over Claims Tim Westwood Behaved Inappropriately With Fans
					

Exclusive: Global Media has been criticised for inaction over the Capital Xtra presenter, 62.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 15, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Broadcaster Urged To Act Over Claims Tim Westwood Behaved Inappropriately With Fans
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Global Media has been criticised for inaction over the Capital Xtra presenter, 62.
> ...


Thankyou Spitfire


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 15, 2022)

Cerv said:


> Just off Trafalgar sq.
> its a 24 hour one, but can’t remember what time they have to stop selling drinks


10pm.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they're being saved for the sundays



You are Jay Rayner and ICM£5


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 15, 2022)

Cone of shame for big dog.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 15, 2022)

CWS


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> 10pm.




Not in England they don’t, can serve 24/7. Was stunned in Dundee when the woman on the till in Tesco told me I couldn’t have that bottle of wine at ten past ten.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2022)

I still don't think he'll go willingly and his party are too cowardly and ineffective to finish him off. I think he's got at least two more career-ending fuck ups in him before his career is actually over.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

I know what you mean but the tories political instincts often make them much keener to finish off their leaders anyway, they can be ruthless even when none of the potential successors look like they are election magic.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Broadcaster Urged To Act Over Claims Tim Westwood Behaved Inappropriately With Fans
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Global Media has been criticised for inaction over the Capital Xtra presenter, 62.
> ...




In a statement released to HuffPost UK, he said: “I can categorically say that I have never had an inappropriate relationship with anyone under the age of 18.



So, over 18’s Tim..?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 15, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Yeah I remember that as well.
> 
> He even did a mix album I just discovered.
> 
> View attachment 306075


I see I'm not the only person who's been image-searching that phrase this afternoon, turns out he had a whole series:





Sadly or fortunately, I'm not good enough at photoshop to work that fucker Johnson's head in there.


----------



## LDC (Jan 15, 2022)

Fucking hell, some of these memes etc. Shitter than Johnson's apology.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 15, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'd Boris Johnson going to arrange someone to shoot him in the leg to get public support?


Me! Me!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 15, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucking hell, some of these memes etc. Shitter than Johnson's apology.


woof


----------



## T & P (Jan 15, 2022)

I was coming here to post this, but now I’m not so sure…


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 15, 2022)

Any news? Have photos emerged of Bojo, Rees-Mogg and Cressida Dick having a group asphyxiwank filmed by Sue Grey and witnessed by Kuenssberg while clapping for the NHS?

Maybe I'm becoming jaded, but none of what I've just written would surprise me. Might spice up the memes, though.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2022)

still think kuenssbergs biggest issue is that she was not invited


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> still think kuenssbergs biggest issue is that she was not invited



I’m waiting for evidence she attended


----------



## spitfire (Jan 15, 2022)

Baroness Hyde of the Graun hints at a possible drinks reception with several Secretaries of State. Hmm. Tasty.


----------



## magneze (Jan 15, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Baroness Hyde of the Graun hints at a possible drinks reception with several Secretaries of State. Hmm. Tasty.


Hopefully all of the leadership candidates attending 🥳


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not in England they don’t, can serve 24/7. Was stunned in Dundee when the woman on the till in Tesco told me I couldn’t have that bottle of wine at ten past ten.


Pished me off a bit having moved to Wales during the pandemic to find out that they, like Scotland, have this minimum unit pricing crap going on with alchypop. This usually affects my targeted shopping destinations based upon which supermarket have the buy 6 save 25% going on. 
In practice this means that 4 miles down the road in Blighty it applies to bottles £5 and over however in the land of my new father, Max Boyce, it applies only to bottles £7 and over. 

What's pissed me off more though is that all the time I've stayed in Wales to do my Shopping during lockdown it's become apparent now that the prime minister would have, by his own in-admission, sanctioned my border crossing as an 'essential journey'. I've potentially lost thousands


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 15, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Pished me off a bit having moved to Wales during the pandemic to find out that they, like Scotland, have this minimum unit pricing crap going on with alchypop. This usually affects my targeted shopping destinations based upon which supermarket have the buy 6 save 25% going on.
> In practice this means that 4 miles down the road in Blighty it applies to bottles £5 and over however in the land of my new father, Max Boyce, it applies only to bottles £7 and over.
> 
> What's pissed me off more though is that all the time I've stayed in Wales to do my Shopping during lockdown it's become apparent now that the prime minister would have, by his own in-admission, sanctioned my border crossing as an 'essential journey'. I've potentially lost thousands


I moved to Wales after first lockdown ended and found the same. Luckily though I was a keyworker in Merseyside and could legitimately do the booze run


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 15, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> I moved to Wales after first lockdown ended and found the same. Luckily though I was a keyworker in Merseyside and could legitimately* do the booze run*


On your train commute with a couple of suitcases filled with wine I hope


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 15, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> On your train commute with a couple of suitcases filled with wine I hope


Distinct lack of those little Co-op stores though


----------



## not a trot (Jan 15, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> still think *kuenssbergs *biggest issue is that she was not invited


Sounds like a scandinavian lager. Two kuenssbergs and a packet of crisps please, Bojo.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 15, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Sounds like a scandinavian lager. Two kuenssbergs and a packet of crisps please, Bojo.



quite sure she use to play smithys sister on gavin and stacey


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not in England they don’t, can serve 24/7. Was stunned in Dundee when the woman on the till in Tesco told me I couldn’t have that bottle of wine at ten past ten.


Not in a lot of places in London. When I was staying in Paddington some years ago, local shops stopped serving around 10pm, ridiculously early. I was shocked, coming from Manchester where there was a 24 hour Spar that served booze till stupid o'clock except on Sundays, 24 hour garages and so on. London's weird, some parts are quiet and closed. It's not a 24 hour city at all, which is strange for a capital city. 

If we had a bit of an impromptu session in Paddington and were running out of booze, friends would have to jump on a bus and go to Kilburn to the nearest shop with a later licence.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh what a shame.









						Tories will oust Boris Johnson if he tries to dodge ‘partygate’ blame
					

Conservative MPs could force PM out within weeks after furious reaction to Downing Street gatherings




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Tory MPs will be ready in sufficient numbers to force Boris Johnson out of Downing Street within weeks if he tries to dodge responsibility for rule-breaking parties at No 10, the Observer has been told.
> 
> While most Conservative MPs say they are waiting for a report into so-called “partygate” by the senior civil servant Sue Gray before deciding the prime minister’s fate, large numbers admit privately that their minds are effectively made up and that they are merely observing “due process”.





> An Opinium poll for the Observer will spread further alarm in Conservative ranks.
> 
> It shows Labour taking a 10-point lead over the Tories, with Johnson’s personal ratings collapsing to levels equivalent to Theresa May at her lowest ebb. It also shows that 46% of Leave voters who backed the Conservatives at the 2019 election say Johnson should resign, suggesting the coalition he put together to win an 80-strong majority in parliament is fracturing.





> Another senior figure in the party said MPs were in a holding pattern. The Tory MP for Waveney in Suffolk, Peter Aldous, said he was close to calling for Johnson’s head though he would wait for the Gray report, adding that many pro-Brexit voters in his constituency were among those who were outraged at what had been going on.
> 
> “An awful lot people who voted Brexit do feel very badly let down,” he said, pointing out that this was not because of the effects of Brexit but because of Johnson’s personal behaviour.





> A senior Whitehall figure in regular touch with Gray, who is expected to publish her findings by the end of this week, said she was “disappointed in what she is finding but personally she is robust”. It is understood she had no idea of the latest revelations about parties and only found about them in the media.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Not in a lot of places in London. When I was staying in Paddington some years ago, local shops stopped serving around 10pm, ridiculously early. I was shocked, coming from Manchester where there was a 24 hour Spar that served booze till stupid o'clock except on Sundays, 24 hour garages and so on. London's weird, some parts are quiet and closed. It's not a 24 hour city at all, which is strange for a capital city.
> 
> If we had a bit of an impromptu session in Paddington and were running out of booze, friends would have to jump on a bus and go to Kilburn to the nearest shop with a later licence.




Paddington’s a bit of a wasteland though, but now Deliveroo will fetch you booze 24/7 all over town. Even out here in genteel Godalming there’s two places for 24 hour booze.


----------



## xenon (Jan 15, 2022)

Within weeks. Pfft. SO basically if he says sorry again, they'll live with it.  

He's staying, til at least May.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jan 15, 2022)

Boris managed to get what he wanted. The position of PM.

Now the people are surprised that he turned out to be a useless collection of cells.

It's like these corporations that get fined $80 million for illegal activities or practices, where they have gained $5 billion.

This is why they laugh at us.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 15, 2022)

xenon said:


> Within weeks. Pfft. SO basically if he says sorry again, they'll live with it.
> 
> He's staying, til at least May.


May not a good look for Tories.  (cover your eyes now)


----------



## contadino (Jan 15, 2022)

xenon said:


> Within weeks. Pfft. SO basically if he says sorry again, they'll live with it.
> 
> He's staying, til at least May.


All he has to do is cling on until it kicks off in Ukraine.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2022)

Vermin fed up with hearing all the moaning are starting to evaluate their future prospects...


----------



## MrSki (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2022)

Where’s the Sunday paper scoops then? Getting impatient…


----------



## spitfire (Jan 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Where’s the Sunday paper scoops then? Getting impatient…



Yes. I’m feeling a little let down as well.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

Press timing isnt quite that reliable, I've not had much confidence I could predict the timing of the next drip even though drip drip drip in general is easy to predict as being a big part of how this story is sustained. Maybe they will save some stuff till the next phase when the report comes out, maybe they havent got anything and its sources who are still sitting on stuff, biding their time.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Vermin fed up with hearing all the moaning are starting to evaluate their future prospects...




I see the Spectator are trying to keep track. So now Loughton comes in at number 6 on their list of MPs.









						Full list: the Tories calling for Boris to go | The Spectator
					

The PM is now facing the gravest peril of his premiership. Will he survive?




					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2022)

I wonder if the scumbags manoeuvring for the top spot have chosen this moment to ratchet things up because they think the pandemic is on the way out, and that a new leader would get a ‘victory over Covid’ bounce sometime in the next few months? Such a bounce would be wasted on Johnson who is already an electoral liability, but a gift to a new leader.


----------



## elbows (Jan 16, 2022)

The Sunday Telegraph has Carrie breaking the social distancing rules in September 2020 as its frontpage story, with a photo.

So not much.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 16, 2022)

Despite its revisionist degeneration, this is pretty good from Labour


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Despite its revisionist degeneration, this is pretty good from Labour



Only taken them 43 years to come up with a decent riposte


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 16, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Vermin fed up with hearing all the moaning are starting to evaluate their future prospects...




Perhaps it was handy that I didn't run him over, and braked hard instead, when he stepped out in front of me, as he crossed the road outside Worthing hospital.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Perhaps it was handy that I didn't run him over, and braked hard instead, when he stepped out in front of me, as he crossed the road outside Worthing hospital.


Perhaps. But perhaps not


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 16, 2022)

According to the Sunday Times...



> Boris Johnson prepares mass clearout to save own skin​PM’s fury at Downing Street staff as he launches string of ‘red meat’ policies​





> Boris Johnson is planning a mass clearout of No 10 and a series of populist announcements to save his tottering premiership.
> Despite issuing a humiliating apology to MPs over the Downing Street parties on Wednesday, the prime minister is refusing to take responsibility for the crisis and in meetings last week questioned why his team had not protected him.
> He complained to aides: “How has all this been allowed to happen? How has it come to this? How haven’t you sorted this out?”
> A senior government source said: “He made it clear he thought they had let him down. Boris’s view is that he is not to blame. That everyone else is to blame.”
> Johnson’s view is supported by members of the cabinet. One blasted: “No 10 is a f***ing mess ... it’s a f***ing disgrace, heads have to roll.”





> The effort to blame his staff has been named Operation Save Big Dog, while his plans to make policy announcements to woo disillusioned MPs and voters is being dubbed Operation Red Meat. Under the proposals Johnson will:
> •Announce a No 10 workplace “booze ban” in an effort to end the drinking culture in “Club Downing Street”.
> •Freeze the BBC licence fee for two years to help the cost of living.
> •Hand to the military control of the battle to stop illegal immigrants in the Channel.
> ...



Full article, paywall smashed - archive.ph


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2022)

Dowden on the telly this morning coming up with the following attempt to draw a line under it:



> The task for us now is how we address the underlying culture in Downing Street," he said.





> We need to up our game, and that needs to be addressed, and I know the prime minister is committed to addressing that," he added.



I suggest people try the same technique next time they get caught breaking the law. See how they get on.


----------



## Flavour (Jan 16, 2022)

"Unveil new plans to tackle the backlog of operations in the NHS." -- relax visa requirements for medical staff, probably.


----------



## maomao (Jan 16, 2022)

I think I'd rather have a few months of Johnson trying to bribe the country to like him than some other wanker getting in and setting out to prove how 'responsible' they are.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 16, 2022)

Flavour said:


> "Unveil new plans to tackle the backlog of operations in the NHS." -- relax visa requirements for medical staff, probably.


Think it will be "pay for a ton of extra operations to be done privately (mostly by the same surgeons)".


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2022)

Flavour said:


> "Unveil new plans to tackle the backlog of operations in the NHS." -- relax visa requirements for medical staff, probably.


Suspect that’s why Sunak was over talking to US healthcare firms recently. Use the pandemic as justification for getting them involved in the break up of the NHS. Opportunity is everywhere for these cunts.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to the Sunday Times...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vile man. Predictably not accepting responsibility.

And I am not liking the sound of 'Hand to the military control of the battle to stop illegal immigrants in the Channel.'


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2022)

maomao said:


> I think I'd rather have a few months of Johnson trying to bribe the country to like him than some other wanker getting in and setting out to prove how 'responsible' they are.


Not if it involves populist bullshit like sending the army to repel refugees etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Vile man. Predictably not accepting responsibility.
> 
> And I am not liking the sound of 'Hand to the military control of the battle to stop illegal immigrants in the Channel.'


The fact it’s described as a ‘battle’ is telling.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2022)

Powerful stuff indeed, unlike Dowden's response:


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2022)

Worth a read:









						Boris Johnson is just a human manifestation of the British state - getting rid of him won't solve all its problems
					

Ifan Morgan Jones It looks like it’s now over for Boris Johnson’s premiership, whether he goes quickly or his demise is dragged on over months or even a year. It’s very difficult to think of anything more damaging for a politician, particularly one who claims to be a populist man of the people...



					nation.cymru


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 16, 2022)

If all the party workers and hangers on didn't realize that they had a small print clause in their contracts that they'd be sacrificed to save "Big Dog"  🤣 then more fool them.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 16, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Despite its revisionist degeneration, this is pretty good from Labour



That was on twitter last week. Can't remember by who? But there has been calls for labour to adopt it. Only taken a week I suppose!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2022)

Giving that cunt Williamson anything other than a neck shot is a taking the piss at a performance art level...


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2022)

Speculation is that he knows where more bodies are buried so this is by way of ensuring his silence. Absolutely fucking ghastly though.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Giving that cunt Williamson anything other than a neck shot is a taking the piss at a performance art level...



Wait till you see the full list of people in Johnson's resignation honours, you'll go super ballistic


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 16, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



Intrigued by their proposal to level up Workers' Power.


Dogsauce said:


> Not if it involves populist bullshit like sending the army to repel refugees etc.


I mean, this is the tories we're talking here, so there's no guarantee that his equally loathsome replacement, whoever they are, wouldn't be doing the same shit anyway.


teqniq said:


> Speculation is that he knows where more bodies are buried so this is by way of ensuring his silence. Absolutely fucking ghastly though.


Tbf, even if Williamson was personally involved in digging up the Downing Street garden and physically helping bury some bodies at the end of a particularly rowdy party, I'm not convinced the useless fucker would be able to find them again anyway.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 16, 2022)

The Guardian cartoon page had this from Chris Riddell:





It should be on billboards.
From What were you doing while No 10 held parties? – cartoon


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jan 16, 2022)

Please also remember. The people voted him in. So, it says more about the people than it does about the Johnson who, throughout his life has been consistently useless. A track record of fuckery. 

Like someone said to me before, " I voted for him because, I think he's a character". Not because he is the man for the job. 

Because that's what the people vote for now.

Someone who is a "Joker".

Vote for a joker get a joke government.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 16, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Please also remember. The people voted him in. So, it says more about the people than it does about the Johnson who, throughout his life has been consistently useless. A track record of fuckery.
> 
> Like someone said to me before, " I voted for him because, I think he's a character". Not because he is the man for the job.
> 
> ...


I think an awful lot of the people who voted for Johnson didn't do so because they thought he was a laugh, but because the right wing media told them that was their only option. The fact that he was (supposedly) "a bit of a laugh" probably didn't hurt...


----------



## Raheem (Jan 16, 2022)

Johnson didn't become PM because he was a character. Not directly. But he was only ever in the running because he won the London mayoral election twice, because he was a character.


----------



## contadino (Jan 16, 2022)

Who's laughing now?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 16, 2022)

contadino said:


> Who's laughing now?


To be fair if this fucks them up completely I will be laughing


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2022)

A tame Gray report and 'red-meat' blood sacrifices has the potential to blow up in their faces stoking even more public ire and outcry.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 16, 2022)

I think the BBC is actually highly liked by most of the public. It's only the Right Wing anti woke loons that are going to be pleased. This govt is now so far removed from reality they think going move right wing is going to help.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 16, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I think the BBC is actually highly liked by most the public. It only the Right Wing anti woke loons that are going to be pleased. This govt is now so far removed from reality they think going move right wing is going to help.


They care about Tory voters, they don't care about the public.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jan 16, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think an awful lot of the people who voted for Johnson didn't do so because they thought he was a laugh, but because the right wing media told them that was their only option. The fact that he was (supposedly) "a bit of a laugh" probably didn't hurt...


Haha. Yeah. 

Hurting themselves.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Curiouscarl (Jan 16, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> To be fair if this fucks them up completely I will be laughing


This will only fuck them up temporarily though. 

The  damage to the public is permanent. Possibly generational. Especially with the issues of the future the West faces.


----------



## elbows (Jan 16, 2022)

brogdale said:


> A tame Gray report and 'red-meat' blood sacrifices has the potential to blow up in their faces stoking even more public ire and outcry.



Yes and even the fact we got to hear that it was called operation save big dog demonstrates how leaky things are and how the press dont calm down quickly after scenting blood.

I dont rule out some of the populist policies working for him but I'm far from convinced it will achieve his central objective of holding on to power. Nobody else who got caught and exposed for fucking around in lockdowns escaped the consequences eventually.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 16, 2022)

weepiper said:


>



They know they I  trouble come the Election?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 16, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Giving that cunt Williamson anything other than a neck shot is a taking the piss at a performance art level...




It was GCSEs for me, splitting that so some kids don't get higher than C really fucks your perception of what studying is.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2022)

Hahahaha


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2022)

Mirror reckon they've found another party:


----------



## cybershot (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2022)

cybershot said:


> View attachment 306310


Oh great! Some things you just can't unsee. Cheers, Sport...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 16, 2022)

cybershot said:


> View attachment 306310


Well that's an image I'm not get out of head for,while


----------



## Flavour (Jan 16, 2022)

You know it's serious when the Sunday Sport headlines are not really that wildly outrageous


----------



## spitfire (Jan 16, 2022)

Another drip in the drip drip drip.

Not a huge story on first reading and it's padded out with Carrie's members club digression and Dominic Lawson's article. But still more fuel to the fire.


----------



## oryx (Jan 16, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Hahahaha



She only sounds horrified when mentioning in passing that the booze came from the Co-op!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 16, 2022)

don't want to give the fuckers ideas but think Boris one way out would be to stop or delay the national insurance increase

but don't thing even the torys would do that to save the big dawg


funniest part of this all is Boris spirit animal being this dude







maybe the tan is why he cuddled up to trump so much


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2022)

So, it's 'Operation Red Meat' or is it?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 17, 2022)

I have a warm fuzzy feeling inside on a Monday morning.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 17, 2022)

Man has no greater love than he would lay down his friends for his life.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 17, 2022)

Having trouble keeping up with all this shit. Have they mentioned bringing back hanging and flogging yet, or national service.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Having trouble keeping up with all this shit. Have they mentioned bringing back hanging and flogging yet, or national service.



Don't give them ideas.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Having trouble keeping up with all this shit. Have they mentioned bringing back hanging and flogging yet, or national service.


only for Johnson


----------



## kebabking (Jan 17, 2022)

Luke McGee (@lukemcgee) Tweeted: Simon Heffer does a solid line in PM bashing   Tory MPs are recognising that they cannot defend the indefensible Boris Johnson  

Simon Heffer at the Torygraph giving both barrels to Johnson, and yes, laughing at the 'red meat' stuff as being utterly transparent.

the Save Big Dog stuff has spectacularly backfired - as you'd expect - as telling all your staff who have dirt on you that you're going to throw then under a bus to save your own skin has mere ensured that there'll be more dirt dished.

All the hacks are expecting that the day Greys' report comes out there'll be yet another multi-front page splash about more parties that Johnson/No 10 didn't tell her about.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 17, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Luke McGee (@lukemcgee) Tweeted: Simon Heffer does a solid line in PM bashing   Tory MPs are recognising that they cannot defend the indefensible Boris Johnson
> 
> Simon Heffer at the Torygraph giving both barrels to Johnson, and yes, laughing at the 'red meat' stuff as being utterly transparent.
> 
> ...



An added strand to johnson's lying is that they developed a strategy of simply not answering when he was accused of something circa 2019 (how many kids? Why were you sacked for X, why were you sacked for Y...).  That was very effective for the bullish mood of the time and was probably a cummings strategy.  Nowadays it doesn't work so well as they need a way of explaining his lies and evasions over the parties. Don't get me wrong, the bigger issue is the lying itself and actually having the piss ups, but they compound it by having awful communications.  It's just inconceivable that johnson could sit down with a proper journo and explain his actions in any detail.  

tldr? these are the consequences of being a fucking liar.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 17, 2022)

He's playing the game fairly well with the BBC diversion and whatnot. Word on the doorsteps is he'll probably survive - 60:40 - some even saying he's more popular than Clegg, who of course was famously more popular than Churchill, possibly even better than sliced bread.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 17, 2022)

I thought BJ was toast b4 Xmas but I think he will have a few months yet. He's trying to carry on. It's when not if but changing leaders takes time and there are no stalking horses at the moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2022)

If he survives in the short-term, I think he'll be gone soon after the May local elections, when the Tories will get a good kicking.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 17, 2022)

The pinned post here takes you into johnson's world where the  truth has just disappeared. It isn't 'a thing' anymore, just the starting point for the lies you have to tell.  








						BBC calls licence decision ‘disappointing’ after Nadine Dorries confirms two-year fee freeze – as it happened
					

Culture secretary rebuked by Speaker for tweeting announcement on Sunday as BBC says decision will impact on programming




					www.theguardian.com
				




The journos know full well no 10 is lying about johnson being pre-warned about the parties, so the conversation shifts instead to trying to work out the _nature _of the lies.  It looks like they don't think anyone will produce any killer evidence, so they are going with a full on 100% lie.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The pinned post here takes you into johnson's world where the  truth has just disappeared. It isn't 'a thing' anymore, just the starting point for the lies you have to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, the fact that Dan Hodges reckons he's lying is the first thing I've ever seen that makes me wonder if he might be telling the truth.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 17, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair, the fact that Dan Hodges reckons he's lying is the first thing I've ever seen that makes me wonder if he might be telling the truth.


A bit like... but with 2 lying villages:


> A traveller comes to a fork in the road which leads to two villages. In one village the people always tell lies, and in the other village the people always tell the truth. The traveller needs to conduct business in the village where everyone tells the truth. A man from one of the villages is standing in the middle of the fork, but there is no indication of which village he is from. The traveller approaches the man and asks him one question. From the villager’s answer, he knows which road to follow. What did the traveller ask?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2022)

You hold a sword to the guard's throat and say, "Which way is it, and by the way, you're going first and if there's any funny business then you're getting it."

(c) Cohen the Barbarian, as told to Terry Pratchett


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2022)

Have we had this one yet? Couple of good lines in there


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2022)

Just in case we were in any doubt about where the 'leaks' originate...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2022)

I really dont like that Cummings fella, but he is playing a blinder with his revenge leaks


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I really dont like that Cummings fella, but he is playing a blinder with his revenge leaks


His dislikeability was probably a major reason why they hired him. Now it's biting them on the arse.

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha <breathe> hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 17, 2022)

Yeah, but which creepy libertarian weirdo does Cummings want running the place instead?  He’s not on our side despite the sabotage.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 17, 2022)

I think Steve Baker of ERG fame fancies his chances and therefore maybe Cummings would like him too. Nevertheless the possibility of that coming to pass is laughably remote.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> A bit like... but with 2 lying villages:




Which way would you tell me to go if I asked you which path leads to the Village of Truth-Speakers?

Then stab the cunt anyway as he’s either a liar or a Tory, or both.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 17, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, but which creepy libertarian weirdo does Cummings want running the place instead?  He’s not on our side despite the sabotage.


Peter Thiel.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 17, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I really dont like that Cummings fella, but he is playing a blinder with his revenge leaks



“I’ll fire the vindictive little nerd, it’s not like he spends his time dreaming up weird projects and working on revenge fantasies” _- Boris Johnson, Autumn 2020_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 17, 2022)

Tick-tock...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2022)

Operation fuck off


----------



## Smangus (Jan 17, 2022)

The rancid haystack headed cunt obviously never read puer qui clamavit lupus.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 17, 2022)

Here's Ms Rigby herself:


----------



## agricola (Jan 17, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, but which creepy libertarian weirdo does Cummings want running the place instead?  He’s not on our side despite the sabotage.



still on Team Pob, isn't he?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 17, 2022)

It’s poetic in a way for such a scholar of Classics, to see his unbelievable and disgraceful hubris hopefully lead to his nemesis.


----------



## elbows (Jan 17, 2022)

The donors are revolting.









						Tory donor urges Boris Johnson to resign amid No 10 party scandals
					

John Griffin, one of the party’s biggest backers, joins growing calls for PM to quit role and seek fresh mandate




					www.theguardian.com
				






> One of the Conservatives’ most generous donors has called on Boris Johnson to resign and stand again for the Tory party nomination amid growing calls from its backers for a change of leadership.
> 
> John Griffin, the taxi firm tycoon who has given £4m to the Tories since 2013, has become at least the fifth donor to publicly raise concerns over the Downing Street parties scandal.





> “I would like to see him resign and re-present himself to the party and, if he gets the nomination, to the nation. We need a fresh start, otherwise this will go on for ever,” he said.
> 
> Griffin’s comments follow statements from three backers this weekend who questioned Johnson’s role as leader. Peter Hargreaves, the Brexit-backing billionaire who gave £1m to the Tories for the 2019 general elections campaign, said he was “very reluctant” to continue supporting the party financially.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 17, 2022)

elbows said:


> The donors are revolting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my 61 years, my first point of agreement with  Tory donor:


> He doesn’t want to do good – he just wants to be prime minister. That’s his only agenda. He changed from a remainer to Brexit specifically because it would give him a chance to be prime minister


----------



## Ming (Jan 18, 2022)

Isn’t it great watching the vicious cunts turning their highly developed back stabbing skillz on each other? It’s the one thing they are definitely better at than the left. We’re too nice. I’d love to know what Gavin Williamson has on every cunt in the cabinet (especially Johnson).
ETA: For context. 








						Edward Heath's Tory whip would cover up 'scandals involving small boys' and MPs
					

Tim Fortescue said in 1995: 'We would do anything we could to help - for brownie points'




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2022)

Great front pages again this morning, I was just watching them on Sky and wondering which poor sod of a minister is due to be trotted out this morning to defend the twat, during the media rounds, and up popped the answer.

Assuming he actually turns up, it's Dominic Raab, so that's my must watch appointments with Sky just after 7am & the BBC just after 7.30am.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I think Steve Baker of ERG fame fancies his chances .


Based on what? 

I've not seen a single report mention his name (admittedly most of the have been lazy phone ins). And while I would not rule anything out with a politicians ego Baker has never put his hat forward before. He's been smart enough to focus his attentions on the ERG and the like.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

“Operation Rinka” is, by vermin standards, quite funny. 😂


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2022)

Bloody Raab has handled it fairly well, he's clearly not happy, but he lacks the seriously pissed off look displayed by the security minister last week, and hasn't stumbled and bumbled like Damian Hinds did, nowhere near as hilarious, the bastard.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 306452


Fucking sleazy cunt. Bet he has fleas as well.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2022)

The only thing I took from the Raab piece is that it’s okay to lie to parliament, it depends on the context.
No change there then.
Bastards.
And yes, it’s all Labour’s fault.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



the master criminal always makes one fatal error and boris johnson's was sending dominic raab out to bat for him


----------



## Rob Ray (Jan 18, 2022)

Guardian running with Raab's unforced suggestion that yes, lying should be a resigning matter. Imagine surviving everything else and then being brought down by the blundering of that hapless lump. The Accidental Assassin. Outstanding.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Guardian running with Raab's unforced suggestion that yes, lying should be a resigning matter. Imagine surviving everything else and then being brought down by the blundering of that hapless lump. The Accidental Assassin. Outstanding.


if dominic raab is remembered by history it will be for this one act.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

or it wasn't accidental, however I dont give raab that much intellectual credit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if dominic raab is remembered by history it will be for this one act.


That and saying the sea was closed.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 18, 2022)

Looking at the last few posts I can't help imagining what Malcom Tucker's reaction would be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Looking at the last few posts I can't help imagining what Malcom Tucker's reaction would be.


he would have torn out the last strands of hair from his head long ago


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> That and saying the sea was closed.



"Wow, I was amazed to discover that Dover was a port"


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if dominic raab is remembered by history it will be for this one act.


Et tu Domenico.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Et tu Domenico.


et tu dominos


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 18, 2022)

Who et two Dominoes?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> et tu dominos


If only they would topple!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Who et two Dominoes?


Probably Prince Andrew?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 18, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Who et two Dominoes?


Et tu dominos, sic omnibus.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Im really confused now so il just leave this here, from 1 min on.



mind you I only got 9% in my last latin exam.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2022)

Dint do Latin,
Too busy battin’


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 18, 2022)

Is he still here? 

I thought we'd have been able to move onto the corruption scandals and embezzlement of PM Dishi Rishi by now...


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 18, 2022)

I think its quite clear now that the only way they'll get him out is when enough knives are in his back.  He's not going to resign regardless of what comes out.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 18, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I think its quite clear now that the only way they'll get him out is when enough knives are in his back.  He's not going to resign regardless of what comes out.


He'll declare himself world king.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

not a trot said:


> He'll declare himself world king.


and by god he'll be king of the world

everyone else will die laughing


----------



## contadino (Jan 18, 2022)

Maybe Boris will hold a rally that entirely coincidentally and in no way incited by his rabble-rowsing speech causes a bunch of knuckle-draggers to storm the houses of parliament.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2022)

Absolutely gold


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 18, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s poetic in a way for such a scholar of Classics, to see his unbelievable and disgraceful hubris hopefully lead to his nemesis.


Memeisis

Is that a word I have just invented?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

contadino said:


> Maybe Boris will hold a rally that entirely coincidentally and in no way incited by his rabble-rowsing speech causes a bunch of knuckle-draggers to storm the houses of parliament.


the largest contingent of knuckle-draggers in the uk sits on the tory benches in the house of commons


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 18, 2022)

not a trot said:


> He'll declare himself world king.


Sounds too much like working. No one’s gonna buy that.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2022)

Interesting to watch all these urban75 posters playing along to Dominic Cummings' agenda perfectly. And simultaneously deluding themselves (as usual) that the Conservative party is about to implode.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 18, 2022)

Someone told him to keep his mask on in case the fucker smirked.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2022)

That's fine then 









						Nobody warned me drinks event was against rules - Boris Johnson
					

Dominic Cummings - who claims PM lied about lockdown parties - is set to speak to Sue Gray's inquiry.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

Badgers said:


> That's fine then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's all the fuss been about?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> W


surely ignorance of the law is no excuse


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> surely ignorance of the law is no excuse


pols; in a coughing fit I hit the post button by mistake


----------



## Rob Ray (Jan 18, 2022)

Nobody told me what the rules were, says man who wrote the rules.


----------



## Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

Pathetic.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Johnson having to come out with a categorical denial in regards that aspect is another sign that they've managed to back him into a corner and he could easily put his foot right in it. Perhaps another big lie that will ultimately help ensnare him.

Can I rename it Operation Peperami Guillotine?

To quote from the Peperami website...



> Get a Protein Kick. After meat, mayhem and 'Doing Whatever I Want, Whenever I Want', protein is one of my favourite things… AND I'M PACKED WITH THE STUFF!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

He's just lost another chunk of his dwindling party support with that pathetic squirming.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> He's just lost another chunk of his dwindling party support with that pathetic squirming.


a writhe! a writhe! shouted his opponents and to their surprise mps stormed boris johnson and started kicking him. it was only later they realised their colleagues had just been waiting for a signal to go.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> He's just lost another chunk of his dwindling party support with that pathetic squirming.


Almost Churchillian!


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 18, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Nobody told me what the rules were, says man who wrote the rules


So he didn't understand he own rules is that right?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

That pooled interview performance was so abject that I fear he may go sooner than later and all the potential electoral damage to the vermin will be lost. Come on Johnson, you can hold in there!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2022)

Sigh.


----------



## gosub (Jan 18, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sigh.



Cant he just say he was drunk when hw signed off the rules


----------



## Supine (Jan 18, 2022)

How long before a podium video of him laying out the rules for us plebs.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 18, 2022)

gosub said:


> Cant he just say he was drunk when hw signed off the rules


More of drunk on power


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That pooled interview performance was so abject that I fear he may go sooner than later and all the potential electoral damage to the vermin will be lost. Come on Johnson, you can hold in there!


I think they are fucked even this far out from the election, unless they get competent and who isn't corrupt and only out for themselves. But Johnson has surrounded himself with useless sycophants and deselected many competent MPs that there is a very small pool to choose from.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

The other thing is - an obvious point really - it isn't about whether this one or any of the other events were classed as a 'party'.  The virus wasn't worried whether it was 'work related drinking and breathing on each other' or a 'party'.  FFS!  Yes, absolutely, the idea that those who rule us were 'partying' when other people couldn't hold their dying loved ones. But just as a matter of fucking common sense, they shouldn't have been doing things that spread the fucking virus.  Statistically, there's a reasonable chance that the dozen or so 'parties' lead to deaths somewhere down the infection chain.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> deselected many component MPs


which ones?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The other thing is - an obvious point really - it isn't about whether this one or any of the other events were classed as a 'party'.  The virus wasn't worried whether it was 'work related drinking and breathing on each other' or a 'party'.  FFS!  Yes, absolutely, the idea that those who rule us were 'partying' when other people couldn't hold their dying loved ones. But just as a matter of fucking common sense, they shouldn't have been doing things that spread the fucking virus.  Statistically, there's a reasonable chance that the dozen or so 'parties' lead to deaths somewhere down the infection chain.


presumably they were operating under the alkie rule of thumb that alcohol is an alternative to vitamin c


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Dont get them started on those angles, privately I expect they think they did little wrong because 'we mixed with all these same people at work anyway' and the invite had the phrase 'socially distanced' in it.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That pooled interview performance was so abject that I fear he may go sooner than later and all the potential electoral damage to the vermin will be lost. Come on Johnson, you can hold in there!


Raaaaaab would take over temporarily?  Unless Johnson goes for the thing I've been predicting for a while, announcing he won't be leader beyond the next election or will go in time for someone to take over _before _then?  Suspect things might have gone too far for that though and he did look like a whipped cur in that interview.  Good, but as you say, possibly not all that good.

One thing, when he goes, having pretty much admitted lying to parliament, all the creeps and courtiers that were sent out to the TV studios to deny this will just press reset and become creeps and courtiers for the next big dog. Yuk.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> presumably they were operating under the alkie rule of thumb that alcohol is an alternative to vitamin c


And they were pished in the garden, so vitamin D as well.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 18, 2022)

He's actually becoming pitiful now, squirming and humiliating himself even more and more as each day passes. He's like some sad old has-been clown who's buffoon act has long since dried up; a clown who deep down knows the game is finally up but who still carries on regardless. Because the ego cannot let go, the thirst for power and to be liked seems to override everything else. Even dignity itself. It's simultaneously tragic and comedic to see how far a man like him will go to cling onto something that he has all but lost. Like I say, pitiful.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 18, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> He's actually becoming pitiful now, squirming and humiliating himself even more and more as each day passes. He's like some sad old has-been clown who's buffoon act has long since dried up; a clown who deep down knows the game is finally up but who still carries on regardless. Because the ego cannot let go, the thirst for power and to be liked seems to override everything else. Even dignity itself. It's simultaneously tragic and comedic to see how far a man like him will go to cling onto something that he has all but lost. Like I say, pitiful.


Don't say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The other thing is - an obvious point really - it isn't about whether this one or any of the other events were classed as a 'party'.  The virus wasn't worried whether it was 'work related drinking and breathing on each other' or a 'party'.  FFS!  Yes, absolutely, the idea that those who rule us were 'partying' when other people couldn't hold their dying loved ones. But just as a matter of fucking common sense, they shouldn't have been doing things that spread the fucking virus.  Statistically, there's a reasonable chance that the dozen or so 'parties' lead to deaths somewhere down the infection chain.



At what point where pubs allowed to open again? I cannot remember.  Weren't the opening times restricted as it was deemed that too much alcohol would loosen inhibition?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> He's actually becoming pitiful now, squirming and humiliating himself even more and more as each day passes. He's like some sad old has-been clown who's buffoon act has long since dried up; a clown who deep down knows the game is finally up but who still carries on regardless. Because the ego cannot let go, the thirst for power and to be liked seems to override everything else. Even dignity itself. It's simultaneously tragic and comedic to see how far a man like him will go to cling onto something that he has all but lost. Like I say, pitiful.




Looked fine to me.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 18, 2022)

There have been more pitiful things endured in this pandemic than that.
He is a Prince of Darkness cunt, would laugh whilst pulling legs off spiders.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2022)

He has clearly been taking lessons in how to win friends and influence people, from the nonce formerly known as prince.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 18, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> At what point where pubs allowed to open again? I cannot remember.  Weren't the opening times restricted as it was deemed that too much alcohol would loosen inhibition?


If I remember they reopened in June 2020


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> If I remember they reopened in June 2020


yeh round the time of eat out to help out


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He has clearly been taking lessons in how to wine friends and influence people, from the nonce formerly known as prince.


c4u


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

There's definitely a response to this that Labour should run with, combining revulsion with the sleaze and corrupt contracts with johnson's lying.  'Clean up politics, our word should mean something, truth is important....'.  In fact looking sincere is something kieth could _just about _manage.  It would be something similar to New Labour's response to sleaze leading up to the 1997 election.

I loathe new labour and what kieth's lot are - a less dynamic version of the same. I loathe the idea of coming up with political stances and manoeuvres that are free of class, economics and power.  Labour presenting themselves as the guardians of clean politics and some kind of covenant with the voters would be cynical, to say the least (remember the 'ethical foreign policy'? lol)  Maybe it's just a sign of where we are that I'd still like to see it at the moment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> There's definitely a response to this that Labour should run with, combining revulsion with the sleaze and corrupt contracts with johnson's lying.  'Clean up politics, our word should mean something, truth is important....'.  In fact looking sincere is something kieth could _just about _manage.  It would be something similar to New Labour's response to sleaze leading up to the 1997 election.
> 
> I loathe new labour and what kieth's lot are - a less dynamic version of the same. I loathe the idea of coming up with political stances and manoeuvres that are free of class, economics and power.  Labour presenting themselves as the guardians of clean politics and some kind of covenant with the voters would be cynical, to say the least (remember the 'ethical foreign policy'? lol)  Maybe it's just a sign of where we are that I'd still like to see it at the moment.


remembering how swiftly blair stuck his snout in the trough i reckon we'd be in the same place with sir keithly's labour as we are with johnson's tories in a couple of years


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> remembering how swiftly blair stuck his snout in the trough i reckon we'd be in the same place with sir keithly's labour as we are with johnson's tories in a couple of years


Yeah, absolutely, they were a joke and I remember one of their first acts was exempting formula one from tobacco advertising bans (ecclestone's money).  IN Labour's strategising on how to response to johnson's lying and the disappearance of truth, blair and all the skeletons in his closet rule out any kind of self righteousness.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

only a special sort of politician can unite 2/3 of the population:


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 18, 2022)

Well things are certainly moving, Joe Pike on Sky news has just said that he and other colleagues has spoken to Tories MPs and they have said they think they are nearly their with the letters to the 1922 committee,

And think it maybe just one more week before they table a vote of no confidence in him?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I think its quite clear now that the only way they'll get him out is when enough knives are in his back.  He's not going to resign regardless of what comes out.


The messier, the better


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Well things are certainly moving, Joe Pike on Sky news has just said that he and other colleagues has spoken to Tories MPs and they have said they think they are nearly their with the letters to the 1922 committee,
> 
> And think it maybe just one more week before they table a vote of no confidence in him?


If he's snuffed it when he got Covid they'd have already commissioned a statute of him by now. Ha Ha!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2022)

I think if a no confidence vote is triggered then much of the cabinet will desert him. Otherwise they will have to wait for a year before they can have another vote. 
Sunak and co may well want to wait for after the May elections, but I don't think they'd fancy another 12 months chained to the steadily rotting corpse of Johnsons zombie premiership.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> If he's snuffed it when he got Covid they'd have already commissioned a statute of him by now. Ha Ha!


it gets complicated. bear with me. so, johnson went into hospital with the covid but it wasn't the same johnson who came out as went in. the same firm that got paul mccartney in the 1960s got johnson in the hospital. and they've cleared witnesses out of the way - that nurse who helped him so has left the nhs, if not the country. you can see that johnson 2 is desperate to tell us something but can't bring himself to. all this blubbing and squirming the past couple of days, he's just longing for someone to ask 'why are you so different from when you went into hospital'. so he did snuff it but johnson 2 wants out in a way that mccartney 2 never did. obviously the difference is mccartney had a promising career ahead of him while johnson's best days are behind him. johnson 2 wants a chance at a better life but that means coming clean: and he's not sure if the cabal behind the murder of johnson 1 will let him.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

Rodent reassessing his position on listing form of marine transport:









						‘Do you support the prime minister?’: Moment Rishi Sunak walks off mid-interview over Boris Johnson grilling
					

Rishi Sunak brought an abrupt end to an interview after he was asked if he fully supported Boris Johnson. (Watch the interview above). The Chancellor was giving an interview to Sky News over the future of the prime minister, who has been accused by his former chief adviser Dominic Cummings of...




					uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

Hang in there Johnson...the old stable-warmer's numbers show a glimmer of hope!


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> If he's snuffed it when he got Covid they'd have already commissioned a statute of him by now. Ha Ha!


... in other words, he missed his moment for a 'happy juncture'. Poor lamb.



> "All political lives, unless they are cut off in midstream at a happy juncture, end in failure, because that is the nature of politics and of human affairs."


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Hang in there Johnson...the old stable-warmer's numbers show a glimmer of hope!



So, since their previous poll, a small number of voters have thought 'hang on a minute, this administration is doing a really good job. Dammit, I think I _will _vote for them'.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2022)

As if by magic:



> "Nobody warned me that it was against the rules," the prime minister said, adding: "I would have remembered that."











						Nobody warned me drinks event was against rules - Boris Johnson
					

Dominic Cummings - who claims PM lied about lockdown parties - is set to speak to Sue Gray's inquiry.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> So, since their previous poll, a small number of voters have thought 'hang on a minute, this administration is doing a really good job. Dammit, I think I _will _vote for them'.


sympathy vote for the underdogs


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

BBC 'analysis' from Damian Grammaticas:



> You might call it the "nobody told me" defence.
> 
> But will a mixture of pleading ignorance and showing contrition be enough for the prime minister?
> 
> ...





> Even if he thought this was a work event is that enough? - because work events were also prohibited in May 2020.
> 
> Sue Gray's inquiry may well find there's no incontrovertible evidence he was, explicitly, told the drinks event in his garden was a breach of the rules.
> 
> ...



I see the BBC have got two former officials to confirm Cummings account:



> Mr Cummings said the idea that a senior aide - the PM's Principal Private Secretary Martin Reynolds - would not have checked with Mr Johnson, after he was warned his invitation to drinks in the Number 10 garden broke the rules, "is not credible".
> 
> Two other former Downing Street officials told the BBC they remembered Mr Cummings telling them on that day he had advised the prime minister not to allow the drinks to go ahead.











						Nobody warned me drinks event was against rules - Boris Johnson
					

Dominic Cummings - who claims PM lied about lockdown parties - is set to speak to Sue Gray's inquiry.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Lying in a ditch in the garden.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 18, 2022)

The best thing about this is watching the cunts ego implode.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Rodent reassessing his position on listing form of marine transport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He forgot to take his red briefcase with him. Doesn't that have all the nation's money in it? Seems careless.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## scalyboy (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> sympathy vote for the underdogs


Sympathy for the weevils


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> So, since their previous poll, a small number of voters have thought 'hang on a minute, this administration is doing a really good job. Dammit, I think I _will _vote for them'.


They don't poll the same people every time, it's essentially 'no change'


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> He forgot to take his red briefcase with him. Doesn't that have all the nation's money in it? Seems careless.



It got compromising party photos in it, the press were supposed to open it in a modern twist on Deal or No Deal.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> As if by magic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's like a game of Simon Says.  If they don't precede anything they tell him with 'this will affect you, your future earnings potential and the likelihood of getting a statue' there's no chance he'll listen.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Sympathy for the weevils


I know. It was a joke.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2022)

I wonder if 'well I wasn't explicitly warned not to by my staff' would prove more or less successful than 'I'm a sovereign citizen and I refuse to stand under you' in a court of law.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2022)

'Why yes, actually I do have my head buried in several kilos of pure Colombian like Al Pacino in Scarface, but my staff never warned me not to.'


----------



## JimW (Jan 18, 2022)

Nobody told me there'd be days like these, strange days indeed.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Maybe it's like a game of Simon Says.  If they don't precede anything they tell him with 'this will affect you, your future earnings potential and the likelihood of getting a statue' there's no chance he'll listen.



It was said of Trump that they couldnt get him to pay attention to briefings unless they kept mentioning him in the text.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

_They didn't tell me not to break my own rules, what could I do_!  Genius!


----------



## Raheem (Jan 18, 2022)

"If I've been lying, I'm sure I would remember that, and I don't."


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Reply from my MP



Spoiler: letter



Thank you for your email expressing your concerns at the revelations that have emerged in recent weeks regarding the Prime Minister and breaches of COVID restrictions at Downing Street. It is now perfectly clear is that COVID restrictions were ignored several times as gatherings took place in both the garden at 10 Downing Street and other parts of the building. Like you I am angered and deeply concerned by these revelations.



At the time these breaches took place, virtually all of us were suffering to a greater or lesser extent under the restrictions on ordinary life that COVID has made necessary over much of the last two years. I and my staff, working at home, had been trying to help an extraordinary number of Mole Valley residents with a variety of problems including those people who were desperate, but unable, to visit relatives who were ill with COVID or other conditions – many of these relatives ultimately died. It was a difficult and painful time, but for what it is worth, I have no doubt that this collective effort helped limit the spread of the virus and saved lives.



I am aware that disappointingly a very few in Mole Valley ignored these rules at times, but I was staggered that they would be joined in this behaviour by civil servants and other Downing Street staff. More amazing still is that the Prime Minister felt it could possibly be acceptable to attend the event in the garden on the 20th. His motive may have been to thank staff as he claims, but this does not in any sense dimmish the fact that rules were broken. His decision to attend was amazingly stupid – especially given the particular context of the harsh national lockdown in place at the time.
Even worse , while the Prime Minister was not present at, or aware of, what is being described as a further ‘boozy party interspersed with dancing’ which took place in Downing Street on the eve of the socially distanced, 30 person, funeral of the Duke of Edinburgh, this will only be seen as a further insult both to Her Majesty and to the wider public. I expect those staff who organised or attended this event to be removed without delay. Both their judgement and level of maturity is clearly such that they have nothing worthwhile to contribute to the governance of this country.
Both of these incidents speak to a wider problem: the fact that there appears to be a virulent ‘drinking culture’ in Downing Street which is both unseemly and not conducive to ensuring Number 10 remains the professional, disciplined work environment which it ought to be. This is unacceptable and will have to be rectified as a matter of urgency.
Returning to the more immediate issue, the Prime Minister has apologised for his presence at that gathering in May 2020. In all candour, this will offer little solace to many and as a Conservative MP, and as someone who strongly encouraged his constituents to obey the restrictions as written, I can only offer my own apology for what has transpired. Like the great majority, I and my family were carefully abiding by the rules, so I can well understand the strong reactions these revelations have engendered in many. Indeed, while a very small fraction of the correspondence I have received on this matter comes from obviously hostile political activists – people who would call on the PM to step down on any day ending with Y – I absolutely recognise that the vast majority are written by constituents expressing a sense of genuine and justified shock at what has happened.
You will be well aware that there are a multitude of voices now calling for the PM to stand down or be forced out. I have known Boris Johnson for many years and, despite all, I still believe he was the right man for the job of Prime Minister in 2019. His unique campaigning ability ensured that this country was saved from ever experiencing the ravages of a Corbyn led Labour or Labour/Liberal/SNP Coalition Government. His zeal and unorthodox thinking cut through the Brexit quagmire and finally took us out of the EU on more than acceptable terms. The Government he leads has initiated a radical programme of legislation which will continue to transform this country – on everything from the NHS, controlling immigration, revitalising our economy to recruiting more Police Officers. We have achieved so much – and have so much more to do. This says nothing of the hugely successful vaccine research and subsequent rollout, which the Prime Minister is entitled to take his share of credit for as well.
You will no doubt be aware that Sue Gray, Second Permanent Secretary at the Cabinet Office, is expected to publish a report on these matters imminently. I know that this will be comprehensive and even handed. When the full picture is revealed, will be the time to consider if acting further is required. This means that I am not, at this time, submitting a letter of no confidence in the Prime Minister.
As we await the full report on events, and in all likelihood for the foreseeable future, I and many of my parliamentary colleagues will regard the Prime Minister as being ‘on licence’. He has behaved foolishly and is undeniably a diminished figure now. He must immediately refocus, rebuild trust, purge the rot which has set in at Downing Street and reacquaint himself with the business of leading both the Party and the Government.
Thank you again for taking the time to express your position on these issues. I have carefully weighed both the national interest and the sentiments expressed by my constituents and will bear them in mind as the Gray Report is published and in the light of further, if any, relevant and confirmed revelations.





Spoiler: My reply



Dear *****,
He has not apologised, he has not apologised for attending the party, he has apologised for impressions made, he also now says no one has told him the rules, when he made the rules, you taking this stance and lying to your consistency will never be forgotten.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

The man needs to stay put.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> "If I've been lying, I'm sure I would remember that, and I don't."


He has a painting in his attic that always tells the truth. Picture of Dorian Sue Gray.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 18, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> At what point where pubs allowed to open again? I cannot remember.  Weren't the opening times restricted as it was deemed that too much alcohol would loosen inhibition?




4th July, freedom day.




Anyone who was fined for gatherings during that period must surely have grounds to appeal, if the man who created the rules can't understand them, even with his massive classically educated brain and that, what hope us proles?







Spoiler: Teams meeting


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The man needs to stay put.




If they keep him in for long enough they can use this music at the next party conference.


----------



## Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

`


ruffneck23 said:


> Reply from my MP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a bit surprised by the candour of this bit:



> As we await the full report on events, and in all likelihood for the foreseeable future, I and many of my parliamentary colleagues will regard the Prime Minister as being ‘on licence’. He has behaved foolishly and is undeniably a diminished figure now. He must immediately refocus, rebuild trust, purge the rot which has set in at Downing Street and reacquaint himself with the business of leading both the Party and the Government.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Sue said:


> `
> 
> I'm a bit surprised by this bit:


Yeah, That did surprise me to be honest but Im still not letting him off the hook. More pressure the better.

I think he hates me as my original email berated him for backing Cummings last year and got another generic email to which I told him he will remembered on the wrong side of history.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think he hates me


he probably hasn't even read your email


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 4th July, freedom day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, I shamelessly used your 'work meeting' quote with the castlemorton photo (which to be fair I already had) on my FB and it went down very well, thank you


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> he probably hasn't even read your email


you're probably, but my ego (as in line with our dear leader) wont allow that to be true


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

It really is a spectacular cage he's built for himself, with the 'nobody told me' line. He's either given the middle finger to those who were grieving and making sacrifices, or he's weak, easily lead and not even in control of his own office.  'My senior civil servant invited all these people, organised food and booze, wheeled me out there for exactly 25 minutes, but didn't tell me this was breaching my own regulations'. Fuck me.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 18, 2022)

"Nanny didn't say I couldn't".


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> It really is a spectacular cage he's built for himself, with the 'nobody told me' line. He's either given the middle finger to those who were grieving and making sacrifices, or he's weak, easily lead and not even in control of his own office.  'My senior civil servant invited all these people, organised food and booze, wheeled me out there for exactly 25 minutes, but didn't tell me this was breaching my own regulations'. Fuck me.



Well the idea that he is 'not a details person' has followed him from job to job, and as Whitty once said in a covid press conference, "Madness is doing the same thing twice and expecting a different result."


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

weepiper said:


> "Nanny didn't say I couldn't".



Maybe his memoirs will be titled "I can't believe it isnt what he didnt say it wasnt".


----------



## NoXion (Jan 18, 2022)

The thing that gets me is, _how hard_ would it have been to just follow the rules and keep his nose clean? Surely it would have piss-easy to just order a delivery and watch a DVD or summat. What an arrogant puffed-up piece of shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

I dont think he have had this yet have we ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

and finally before I go out for a bit :


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

I somehow overlooked this bit from a Kuenssberg article yesterday:



> But another member of the government suggested the threshold of 54 could in fact be reached "by accident" with many more than No 10 calculate having been handed in already.



From Downing Street party: No 10 can't control what happens next


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Ghana called it Operation Dead Meat


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2022)

Have we had this yet?



Really not a good look.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Have we had this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a good look.




Yeah, describing an ambitious bunch of new MPs like that, when they’re staring the loss of their seats on the face due to Boris Johnson, is really going to help reduce the number of letters that are going in. 

We’ve long been told that those around the prime minister are stupid, but it’s fascinating to see bits of that actually poke through very clearly into the public domain as things fall apart.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

If they kid themselves that red wall MPs are the only candidates for sending in letters in these circumstances then they may repeat the errors of complacency that drunk dodgy shit Sir Peter Morrison made when Thatcher was trying to survive a leadership challenge.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> and finally before I go out for a bit :



However much cummings is a slippery little shit on a vendetta, that feels like the end game.  He won't be going round the houses, it will be 'he said x, she said y'. Stuff she won't be able to ignore because it will tie in with more circuitous things said by the other people she's interviewed.


----------



## maomao (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Reply from my MP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you sent it yet? You mean 'constituency' in the last sentence.

(not pedantry, just want rn23's email to have its desired impact)


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> However much cummings is a slippery little shit on a vendetta, that feels like the end game.  He won't be going round the houses, it will be 'he said x, she said y'. Stuff she won't be able to ignore because it will tie in with more circuitous things said by the other people she's interviewed.



We'll know who to blame is she concludes that a shopping trolley and a spiderman meme were to blame for the party culture.

All the same, the tellers did declare, the eye tests to the right have it.

Oh what a shame it is, for they had so much in common. Much like Cummings, Johnson had his own transport-based method for evaluating his eyes post-Covid.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Have we had this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Really not a good look.



Apparently it's been given the nick name the pork pie plot


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Apparently it's been given the nick name the pork pie plot



Meat does seem to be a constant theme. The state of politics in the country, talk about punch and judy politics, only a matter of time till a crocodile runs off with Johnsons sausages.



> Our political editor said it was not clear how many of the 2019 intake MPs talking about submitting letters on Wednesday, would go ahead and do it.
> 
> A senior MP told the BBC it could be "a matter of hours" before things move.
> But a cabinet member denied there was a big threat to the prime minister, telling the BBC: "It will be bumpy, but we'll get through."
> ...











						Nobody warned me drinks event was against rules - Boris Johnson
					

Dominic Cummings - who claims PM lied about lockdown parties - is set to speak to Sue Gray's inquiry.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 18, 2022)

elbows said:


> only a matter of time till a crocodile runs off with Johnsons sausages.


----------



## Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm starting to believe that he is actually going to go. Kicking and and screaming no doubt but things surely can't go on like this. ?  🍿


----------



## andysays (Jan 18, 2022)

NoXion said:


> The thing that gets me is, _how hard_ would it have been to just follow the rules and keep his nose clean? Surely it would have piss-easy to just order a delivery and watch a DVD or summat. What an arrogant puffed-up piece of shit.



On one level this is sensible and reasonable, but you're ignoring the fact that for Johnson (and not just Johnson, but the whole fucking establishment), the rules which the rest of us are expected to live by simply don't apply to him (them).

It's been fairly obvious to many of us here for some time that he's nothing more than an arrogant puffed-up piece of shit, but I suspect this particular incident has brought it to the attention of many for whom it wasn't previously obvious, and that's why it's having such an impact.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> That and saying the sea was closed.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 18, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



Johnson 'not remembering' stuff put me in mind of...


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

elbows said:


> Meat does seem to be a constant theme. The state of politics in the country, talk about punch and judy politics, only a matter of time till a crocodile runs off with Johnsons sausages.



I have made an artists impression of the scene to come.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 18, 2022)

elbows said:


> I have made an artists impression of the scene to come.
> 
> View attachment 306546


We need happy toast to turn that into a gif


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 18, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Absolutely gold



Proper made me laugh to find this trending as most searched after on Google


----------



## existentialist (Jan 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Proper made me laugh to find this trending as most searched after on Google


I think it's probably better than any Downfall video could be... 

(though I'm open to offers)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

maomao said:


> Have you sent it yet? You mean 'constituency' in the last sentence.
> 
> (not pedantry, just want rn23's email to have its desired impact)


Too late , ah well


----------



## xenon (Jan 18, 2022)

It’s all so pathetic. The gossip the who is wrote a letter but not sent it yet,plotting, name-calling. The Westminster bubble, journalists, all of them, really is just like a continuation of boarding school or something.


----------



## xenon (Jan 18, 2022)

I want Johnson to stay BTW. I think I said that pages ago but yeah


----------



## contadino (Jan 18, 2022)

xenon said:


> It’s all so pathetic. The gossip the who is wrote a letter but not sent it yet,plotting, name-calling. The Westminster bubble, journalists, all of them, really is just like a continuation of boarding school or something.


If this had been at my (boarding) school, he'd have taken a good kicking and been chained on the fire escape overnight in the nip.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 18, 2022)

contadino said:


> If this had been at my (boarding) school, he'd have taken a good kicking and been chained on the fire escape overnight in the nip.



This is a brave post.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

Well this is entertaining  Does that mean we'll get a stalking horse?


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2022)

what does 'we think some of the whips have flipped' mean?


----------



## Cerv (Jan 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> what does 'we think some of the whips have flipped' mean?


that some of the Tory whips who are supposed to enforce MPs keeping the government line have gone over to the side of those wanting Johnson out

lol if true


----------



## Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> what does 'we think some of the whips have flipped' mean?


Well given who's saying it, the reality is obviously the opposite of whatever it is he's saying. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Smangus (Jan 18, 2022)

most entertaining, will watch newnight later.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 18, 2022)

If 'some of' (?) the whips have flipped I think it implies that they are burning the files in preparation for serving the incoming new leader, whoever that may be. Distancing themselves from the shit-show.  No authority in Parliament. Disintegration. 

Just my amateur take, but I want this to continue for as long as possible


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 18, 2022)

weepiper said:


>



Does that mean that they have sent letters in aswell?


----------



## Ming (Jan 18, 2022)

He seems to be actually not capable of apologising sincerely. It must be like a strange unfamiliar land for him.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

It sounds like the whips have stopped whipping tory MPs and are now whipping Johnson  I just hope there are videos.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 18, 2022)

Ming said:


> He seems to be actually not capable of apologising sincerely. It must be like a strange unfamiliar land for him.




Some people are seemingly congenitally incapable of apologising, but he was very expensively trained to become like this.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 18, 2022)

54 letters doesn’t mean the end of Johnson. If the main challengers aren’t ready yet or would rather wait a year then he could win the confidence vote.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 18, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Well things are certainly moving, Joe Pike on Sky news has just said that he and other colleagues has spoken to Tories MPs and they have said they think they are nearly their with the letters to the 1922 committee,


Bugger, I was going to make a Joe "Steer" Pike joke there but then I realised Pike was a Sky news journo/presenter and not a tory MP, so presumably there's no chance that he's going to exterminate some useless old aristo types for the sake of his own ambition.


killer b said:


> what does 'we think some of the whips have flipped' mean?


Dunno, but "flipped whip" is a very satisfying phrase phonetically. Sounds like it should have something to do with ice cream, maybe?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 18, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Dunno, but "flipped whip" is a very satisfying phrase phonetically. Sounds like it should have something to do with ice cream, maybe?


Well, he is a flake.


----------



## xenon (Jan 18, 2022)

Why does he even want the job anymore anyway. It’s not like he’s good at it. Has no  particular political philosophy to implement And it must be extra fucking stressful ATM. He can bumble around, get a nice sinecure position or two. I know it’s the power. But he just looks like a Burke.  a laughing stock.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 18, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Well, he is a flake.


Listen carefully to the interview and you can hear an intermittent raspberry ripple.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

xenon said:


> Why does he even want the job anymore anyway. It’s not like he’s good at it. Has no  particular political philosophy to implement And it must be extra fucking stressful ATM. He can bumble around, get a nice sinecure position or two. I know it’s the power. But he just looks like a Burke.  a laughing stock.


He cant afford not to have it, he is skint.

And now he is toxic, and will hopefully never work again ( It wont happen, it never happens like that for them.)


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> It sounds like the whips have stopped whipping tory MPs and are now whipping Johnson  I just hope there are videos.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## weepiper (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Jan 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> He forgot to take his red briefcase with him. Doesn't that have all the nation's money in it? Seems careless.


I also like the fact the cunt scarpered so quickly he forgot to take his mic off (as pointed out by the journo…played that man).


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

Speaking of saving dogs.


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Jan 18, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'Why yes, actually I do have my head buried in several kilos of pure Colombian like Al Pacino in Scarface, but my staff never warned me not to.'


I wonder if the Tories have one guy they get the coke from or they all have their own dealers? I mean they’re fiscally prudent apparently so it’d make more sense to buy in bulk. Weight rather than pieces. Take advantage of those economies of scale.
ETA: And the Met will never prosecute anyway. I’m going with one guy (who is in charge of the Met’s evidence room).


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)

weepiper said:


>




I see there have been a few more tweets:


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 18, 2022)

Ming said:


> I wonder if the Tories have one guy they get the coke from or they all have their own dealers? I mean they’re fiscally prudent apparently so it’d make more sense to buy in bulk. Weight rather than pieces. Take advantage of those economies of scale.




This my main link fam. Say nuttin, y'know...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

elbows said:


> I see there have been a few more tweets:



I don't know if this will end well, as the next leader is likely to simply be a more well organized cunt, but at least it'll end for the nefandous johnson


----------



## Ming (Jan 18, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> View attachment 306561
> 
> This my main link fam. Say nuttin, y'know...


Do you think this guy is a bit too sketchy to be a dealer? I mean look at him.
ETA: If it is Gove I bet he takes the uncut primo gear for himself and cuts the rest with baby powder and fentanyl.


----------



## Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't know if this will end well, as the next leader is likely to simply be a more well organized cunt, but at least it'll end for the nefandous johnson


And we need to take our fun where we can find it in these difficult times.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 18, 2022)

weepiper said:


>



That hashtag has flipped meaning but remains rather apt, eh?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 18, 2022)

Tory local association woman on Newsnight:

"Only 38% of our members support the vote of no confidence in Boris Johnson, so that's less than a third."


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I don't know if this will end well, as the next leader is likely to simply be a more well organized cunt, but at least it'll end for the nefandous johnson


Yeah, that is a worry, but I'm sure de Pfeifle would have done before the next GE anyway.

He just wanted his name up there on the board at Eton as a PM, his portrait on the stairs at No 10 and the glory of Brexit.  He was never into actually doing any work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, that is a worry, but I'm sure de Pfeifle would have done before the next GE anyway.
> 
> He just wanted his name up there on the board at Eton as a PM, his portrait on the stairs at No 10 and the glory of Brexit.  He was never into actually doing any work.


His name will be on the list of shame at eton


----------



## weepiper (Jan 18, 2022)

"Pants on fire crisis" 🤣


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

top notch blue-on-blue bloodletting


----------



## magneze (Jan 18, 2022)

Imagine if he wins. They're stuck with him for 12 months..


----------



## elbows (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 18, 2022)

Don’t get yet hopes up just yet. The cavalcade of shitbags lining themselves up for the big dogs seat are more of the Bokassa Mobutu school than the current steaming coil of turd incumbent


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> top notch blue-on-blue bloodletting



This will make me sleep calmly tonight. I mean, we're fucked whatever, it's just nice to know karma is still a thing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

But none of them have the Boris factor that so many loved.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> 54 letters doesn’t mean the end of Johnson. If the main challengers aren’t ready yet or would rather wait a year then he could win the confidence vote.


I imagine very few tory mps are up for another 12 months of the Johnson shitshow.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

we are though I've not enjoyed politics so much for a long time


----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> I imagine very few tory mps are up for another 12 months of the Johnson shitshow.


12 hours might be a push for many


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 18, 2022)

weepiper said:


> "Pants on fire crisis" 🤣
> 
> View attachment 306565


I know it's just the way of things, but it really is somewhat remarkable how they can act like they've just discovered things like this.

Now doubt "all you ever wanted to know about Brian Blessed" on page 8 will include "reports suggest he's known to be a little boisterous at times".


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 18, 2022)

Yep. Have to say, watching Johnson being slowly fed into the political mincer is  grimly hilarious.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 18, 2022)

weepiper said:


> "Pants on fire crisis" 🤣
> 
> View attachment 306565



So, _what about Brian Blessed?_ Are you gonna make me buy a paper to find out?


----------



## Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Yep. Have to say, watching Johnson being slowly fed into the political mincer is  grimly hilarious.


It's _excruciating_.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 18, 2022)

All those new MPs that got him the 80 seat majority are going to be the ones who bring him down aren't they ?

It's almost poetic


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 18, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> So, _what about Brian Blessed?_ Are you gonna make me buy a paper to find out?



There's no way all I ever wanted to know about Brian Blessed would fit into a single newspaper.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 18, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> There's no way all I ever wanted to know about Brian Blessed would fit into a single newspaper.


Let's be honest, it's just going to be HE'S BRIAN BLESSED spelled out in capital letters, one per page across the whole issue.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Jan 18, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> All those new MPs that got him the 80 seat majority are going to be the ones who bring him down aren't they ?
> 
> It's almost poetic


Do you think he’ll cry on the steps of number 10 when he gets shit canned? I do hope so. Is there a time limit on his close protection unit after he becomes a private citizen or does he have to pay them himself? Because i think there’s a lot of grieving relatives who’d like to have a frank exchange of views with the piece of shit.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 18, 2022)

Hoping this drags out another few weeks.....


----------



## pesh (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2022)

I had enough of this shit years ago. I can only imagine what they must think of him in London. 

I may sound mad? but he and Trump, in my opinion, have attempted the same thing. 

That is: bend reality and truth (which is objective, factual) to their bidding, celebrity and ambition. 

If we allow these schmucks to get away with this at this point in time then we are well and truly fucked. The tide may be against them for now.

The game plan is: cause confusion and loot everything in the meantime. In the longer term, fuck democracy off.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

The fucking Daily Mail and Express are going nuts about the pork pie plot on their front pages.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> The fucking Daily Mail and Express are going nuts about the pork pie plot on their front pages.



They know a thing or two about pork pies


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> The fucking Daily Mail and Express are going nuts about the pork pie plot on their front pages.



Something to do with their hot water  err, crust. I'm not Paul Hollybollocks, fuck off.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2022)

Covid: Face mask rules and Covid passes to end in England
					

Working from home guidance is also ending as England reverts to "Plan A", Boris Johnson says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> *Boris Johnson is to set out the next steps on England's Plan B measures.*
> The cabinet will meet later to review the latest data, with the prime minister expected to update Parliament in the afternoon.
> A government spokeswoman said the decision was "finely balanced" but the latest data was "encouraging", with cases falling since early January.
> Plan B measures - including mandatory face coverings and Covid passes - are due to expire on 26 January.
> The government has committed to reviewing them before this date.





> The restrictions were introduced in December to slow the spread of the highly transmissible Omicron variant and to buy time to administer more booster jabs.
> On Tuesday, Health Secretary Sajid Javid told MPs he was "cautiously optimistic that we will be able to substantially reduce restrictions next week".
> And asked whether restrictions would be lifted during a hospital visit, Mr Johnson said: "We've got to be careful about Covid. We've got to continue to remember that it's a threat."





> A government spokeswoman said: "It's thanks to the phenomenal efforts of the NHS and many dedicated volunteers that we have now delivered over 36 million boosters to people across the UK.
> "The Omicron variant continues to pose a significant threat and the pandemic is not over. Infections remain high but the latest data is encouraging, with cases beginning to fall.
> "Vaccines remain our best line of defence and we urge people to come forward, to give themselves the best possible protection."
> Daily Covid cases are falling in the UK with the total recorded over the past seven days down 38.9% on the previous week.
> ...




For example. This is a pro government puff piece. It goes on. It's the top story as of 12:55


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> 54 letters doesn’t mean the end of Johnson. If the main challengers aren’t ready yet or would rather wait a year then he could win the confidence vote.


Pretty certain it will mean the end. Never underestimate johnson's hubris, hutzpah and lots of other words, but he's pretty much friendless in the party now.  He doesn't have an ideological base and the intake of 2019 have just about about abandoned him.  I doubt there'll be many if any payroll MPs of ministers willing to go out and tour the TV studios on his behalf tomorrow.  He's being accused of being an outright liar and can't muster a response, he's awaiting a damming report and he's 10 points behind an empty suit in the opinion polls.  He's as fucked as fuck can be.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

It's an anonymous ballot after the 54 letters. No chance Johnson is leaping that hurdle.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> It's an anonymous ballot after the 54 letters. No chance Johnson is leaping that hurdle.


Johnson v Myra Hindley v Jimmy Savile. Too close to call.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 19, 2022)

This appealed to me:


----------



## maomao (Jan 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> It's an anonymous ballot after the 54 letters. No chance Johnson is leaping that hurdle.


It would be wonderful if he clung on by a vote or two and decided to stick it out for as long as he could. A new prime minister trying to appear sensible and leaning even further right could be very unpleasant.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


>




From that Times article...



> The anger within the Conservative Party is widespread. An analysis by _The Times _of Conservatives MPs’ Facebook pages, websites and emails to constituents has found instances of 58 criticising Johnson or his operation since his initial apology last week. Among the group are five select committee chairmen and sixteen ministers, spanning all wings of the party. Sixteen of the 58 are members of the 2019 intake.
> 
> Christian Wakeford, the Tory MP for Bury South, became the seventh to admit submitting a letter of no confidence. He said that several of his colleagues had written their own letters and were considering sending them.



They list the 58 towards the end of the article.



> Jeremy Hunt, the former health secretary, confirmed that he still had aspirations to become Conservative leader





> More than 20 Tory MPs met today in the office of Alicia Kearns, the MP for Rutland & Melton, to discuss the prime minister’s future. One of those present said that they expressed “exasperation” over the parties, adding that the revelations about parties in Downing Street on the eve of Prince Philip’s funeral had “taken them over the edge”.
> 
> “People feel very strongly,” one MP said. “The whips operation has been shocking, there’s no outreach. They were showing messages on their phones that they’d sent to whips but received no reply. People were comparing notes and talking about letters. Operation red meat [which features the announcement of new policies to shore up Johnson’s support] has gone down very badly with colleagues.”





> One discontented MP said that Johnson’s position could be “untenable”, another said his defence had not “helped his case” and a third vowed to “defend integrity in public life”. A former cabinet minister said that questions about Johnson’s future were “legitimate” and a senior backbencher demanded “the disinfecting of our Augean stables”.



Paywall smashed link to full article -

*Tory MPs team up to topple Boris Johnson over lockdown parties.*
PM seeks to head off rebellion as whips concede no-confidence threshold may soon be reached.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2022)

I wonder how many of these sharpening their little knives to defend their "Augean stables" (inadvertently implying the whole place is full of shit and it'll be a Herculean task) are doing so because Johnson, as well as being now a makeup and laffs free clown who could cost them their seat is also dangerously left wing, giving furlough money out and not just letting _all_ the weak perish


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 19, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I wonder how many of these sharpening their little knives to defend their "Augean stables" (inadvertently implying the whole place is full of shit and it'll be a Herculean task) are doing so because Johnson, as well as being now a makeup and laffs free clown who could cost them their seat is also dangerously left wing, giving furlough money out and not just letting _all_ the weak perish



Rishi, Saj and Patel for sure. Possibly Truss.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 19, 2022)

S☼I said:


> I wonder how many of these sharpening their little knives to defend their "Augean stables" (inadvertently implying the whole place is full of shit and it'll be a Herculean task) are doing so because Johnson, as well as being now a makeup and laffs free clown who could cost them their seat is also dangerously left wing, giving furlough money out and not just letting _all_ the weak perish


If the MPs are concerned about their seats, not that many. The reasoning behind this are the polls have swung to Labour and not to the right-wing groups. The right wing nutters at GB News quite often get 0 viewers and after Farage had a go at the RNLI they have had a record year taking donations.

The caveats being, The MPs might be total Alt-Right loons and I may be totally wrong 😉


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 19, 2022)

Randists, not Alt-Right. Though of course there's a crossover


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




I do think there is quite a lot of truth in this.  Johnson had huge personal support at the last election and still remains popular with a large section of people.

What gets me is that why are these new tory MP's suddenly so bothered about having to defend the indefensible?  Its a core part of the job description.  Doing shitty things is central to the role.  You wouldn't find Chope or Rees-Mogg gnashing and wailing about it.  What are they telling these people in the interviews?

Where I live we briefly had a tory MP who was a doctor who had volunteered in many war zones.  One of her first acts was to support Cameron's then government on his ambition to bomb Syria.  She was pictured tearful as she voted for more bombs.  What did she think the job was going to be?  Weird disconnect some people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I do think there is quite a lot of truth in this.  Johnson had huge personal support at the last election and still remains popular with a large section of people.
> 
> What gets me is that why are these new tory MP's suddenly so bothered about having to defend the indefensible?  Its a core part of the job description.  Doing shitty things is central to the role.  You wouldn't find Chope or Rees-Mogg gnashing and wailing about it.  What are they telling these people in the interviews?
> 
> Where I live we briefly had a tory MP who was a doctor who had volunteered in many war zones.  One of her first acts was to support Cameron's then government on his ambition to bomb Syria.  She was pictured tearful as she voted for more bombs.  What did she think the job was going to be?  Weird disconnect some people.


Do you know how hard it is to be proper tearful one minute and back to happy the next? She wanted to project the it's horrible but must be done vibe


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 19, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I do think there is quite a lot of truth in this.  Johnson had huge personal support at the last election and still remains popular with a large section of people.
> 
> What gets me is that why are these new tory MP's suddenly so bothered about having to defend the indefensible?  Its a core part of the job description.  Doing shitty things is central to the role.  You wouldn't find Chope or Rees-Mogg gnashing and wailing about it.  What are they telling these people in the interviews?
> 
> Where I live we briefly had a tory MP who was a doctor who had volunteered in many war zones.  One of her first acts was to support Cameron's then government on his ambition to bomb Syria.  She was pictured tearful as she voted for more bombs.  What did she think the job was going to be?  Weird disconnect some people.



Im guessing marginal constituencies and a lot of anger from their constituents.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Do you know how hard it is to be proper tearful one minute and back to happy the next? She wanted to project the it's horrible but must be done vibe



Only the Waitrose onions allow that, the rest just aren’t powerful enough.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 19, 2022)

The minute the #ToryBrand becomes damaged then the MP's will rush to minimise the damage. Johnson is damaging the #brand with his fuck ups and so he needs to go.


----------



## klang (Jan 19, 2022)

x


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

agricola said:


> Only the Waitrose onions allow that, the rest just aren’t powerful enough.


Ah but it's appearing happy with clear eyes as soon as the camera's gone that's the real trick


----------



## klang (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Do you know how hard it is to be proper tearful one minute and back to happy the next? She wanted to project the it's horrible but must be done vibe











						Happy / Sad
					

Happy / Sad designed by Steve Bargas. Connect with them on Dribbble; the global community for designers and creative professionals.




					dribbble.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

The point<---------------------------------------------------------------->Tim Martin.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Johnson had huge personal support at the last election and still remains popular with a large section of people.


Certainly what sections of the media would have us believe, but Johnson's personal approval rating polling has rarely shown huge personal support across the piece:



Even in the run-up to the 2019 electoral landslide he had net negative ratings and the tory media could only get him to 50:50 approval/diapproval parity on polling day. Thereafter he did enjoy the usual 'bounce' of approval (especially against the fag-end of Corbyn), but then more often than not has seen net negative ratings, aside from that brief spell last spring when things looked better regarding the pandemic.

And there's polling evidence to suggest that the  2019 GE victory was as much down to Johnson being 'not Corbyn' as much as being Brexit-Johnson; the media & LP having done such a good job of trashing their electoral possibilities and Corbyn's personal ratings being worst ever seen:



All very contestable, I know, but worth bearing in mind when the tory press/media inevitably put out their political obituaries for blustercunt telling us how popular he was.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Sky News reporter saying she has had numerous Tory MPs confirming the whips have given up, there's simply no whipping going on, and at least another 11 letters have gone into the 1922 committee so far this morning.

PMQs should be entertaining today.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

I assume that if there's enough letters in, no announcement will be made before PMQs, they wouldn't want to give a harder kick to a big dog when it's down.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 19, 2022)

The way Tory MPs are hard wired probably has them patting Johnson on the back with one hand whilst composing a letter of no confidence to Graham Brady with the other, the spineless, scum buckets.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> The way Tory MPs are hard wired probably has them patting Johnson on the back with one hand whilst composing a letter of no confidence to Graham Brady with the other, the spineless, scum buckets.


Yeh when they had backbone they'd have a dagger in one hand


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> if there's enough letters in,


I think we may have been sold a pup by overexcited political journalists last night tbh. the mood music this morning seems much less febrile


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think we may have been sold a pup by overexcited political journalists last night tbh. the mood music this morning seems much less febrile


The MPs have raced to Graham Brady's pigeonhole to retrieve the letters they left there when they felt a brandy fuelled glow of righteousness, now they feel the craven creep of cowardice


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2022)

This just in, and sorry to quote\tweet hodges, could all still be bluster though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> This just in, and sorry to quote\tweet hodges, could all still be bluster though.



At least not Margaret Hodge the paedos' friend


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Looks like he's safe then.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think we may have been sold a pup by overexcited political journalists last night tbh. the mood music this morning seems much less febrile


Seemed fairly obvious to me yesterday it was just a load of people getting worked up on twitter, reposted unquestioningly here as usual. A bit cringey.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Seemed fairly obvious to me yesterday it was just a load of people getting worked up on twitter, reposted unquestioningly here as usual. A bit cringey.


You need to say this at the time rather than waiting to see if it's real and then saying you _definitely_ knew it wasn't.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Seemed fairly obvious to me yesterday it was just a load of people getting worked up on twitter, reposted unquestioningly here as usual. A bit cringey.



I am here mainly for the laughs on this one tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Seemed fairly obvious to me yesterday it was just a load of people getting worked up on twitter, reposted unquestioningly here as usual. A bit cringey.


Yeh let's wait and see. If there's anything a bit cringey it's someone saying afterwards they always knew it'd end like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I am here mainly for the laughs on this one tbh.


Whereas teuchter is here for his eternal quest to be right


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> You need to say this at the time rather than waiting to see if it's real and then saying you _definitely_ knew it wasn't.


As far as I can make out, I can just type out any old thing on here at any point and it doesn't really matter either way.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 19, 2022)

Got radio 5 Nicky Campbell in atm speaking to Tory voters about Johnson. They are all deluded idiots. Srsly. Talking about all the good he has done for the country. Fuckibg idiots banging on about the mostly left wing press


----------



## JimW (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> As far as I can make out, I can just type out any old thing on here at any point and it doesn't really matter either way.


Read an article yesterday that the maths demonstrating a new phyics theory prove we're just congruent particles for a while and nothing survives. Cheering thought.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

Also posted in Pol Polling thread...London vermin MPs will get the message....


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> As far as I can make out, I can just type out any old thing on here at any point and it doesn't really matter either way.




Pretty much what you've spent the past 14 years of your life doing, so why stop now?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2022)

Talking of laughs


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Got radio 5 Nicky Campbell in atm speaking to Tory voters about Johnson. They are all deluded idiots. Srsly. Talking about all the good he has done for the country. Fuckibg idiots banging on about the mostly left wing press


I heard one say how Johnson had not led us into any "dodgy wars", "sold all the gold" or "crashed the economy"...at least she had the grace to admit that it wasn't a very high bar!


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Talking of laughs



It's that thing where someone learns a new word and they can't stop saying it.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Whereas teuchter is here for his eternal quest to make people feel guilty


cfu


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I heard one say how Johnson had not led us into any "dodgy wars", "sold all the gold" or "crashed the economy"...at least she had the grace to admit that it wasn't a very high bar!




Did she have anything to say about our #worldbeating Covid death rate?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Talking of laughs


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Absolutely gold




That's been viewed over 5.2 million times, in under 24 hours.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## contadino (Jan 19, 2022)

Somebody spare a thought for the poor sods up next that have to live with Carrie and Boris's shite decor. It's not like any Tory donors are going to be keen to offer any back-handers for a refit either after being landed in it last time.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 19, 2022)

contadino said:


> Somebody spare a thought for the poor sods up next that have to live with Carrie and Boris's shite decor. It's not like any Tory donors are going to be keen to offer any back-handers for a refit either after being landed in it last time.


If it's Sunak he could redecorate from the change down the back of his sofa.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 19, 2022)

still lots of talk about letters going in - PMQs may provoke some more. Only a matter of time before it gets to the magic number. He is so clearly utterly fucked and has zero authority. Every time he opens his mouth more mps call for him to go. Also noticeable is how thin on the ground the senior cabinet members are wrt to defending fuckface - Sunak didnt want to talk about it and i havent seen  truss, gove or patel manning the barricades. Its been various versions of  Jeremy never heard of him -   the minister for paperclips.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

little_legs said:


>



Selfish cunt. Not just a risk of killing random staffers and members of the public, his own wife was 8 months pregnant at the time.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 19, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> If it's Sunak he could redecorate from the change down the back of his sofa.



Yeah but he didn't get where he was by spending his own money.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## platinumsage (Jan 19, 2022)

contadino said:


> Somebody spare a thought for the poor sods up next that have to live with Carrie and Boris's shite decor. It's not like any Tory donors are going to be keen to offer any back-handers for a refit either after being landed in it last time.



We'll have some new Tory PM mindful of the red wall tweeting about their working class roots and picturing themselves roller in hand with magnolia from B&Q.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Selfish cunt. Not just a risk of killing random staffers and members of the public, his own wife was 8 months pregnant at the time.


We all know he takes a rather particular view of women


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 19, 2022)

If he goes, then many female civil servants will breathe a sigh of relief. And dispense with their chaperones


----------



## contadino (Jan 19, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> We'll have some new Tory PM mindful of the red wall tweeting about their working class roots and picturing themselves roller in hand with magnolia from B&Q.


So I read that the PM gets an allowance of £30k/year for decor of their flat (but that wasn't quite sufficient for the Johnsons). £30k buys a lot of trade magnolia emulsion, even before you factor in the price rises that are absolutely, completely nothing to do with Brexit.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> We all know he takes a rather particular view of women



He's also well past the 'heir and a spare' stage.

I He is just, simply, a massive, callous cunt.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

Christian Wakeford MP (who??) has defected to Labour


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 19, 2022)

shots fired - from the graun live feed



> Christian Wakeford 'defecting to the Labour party'​*Christian Wakeford*, the Tory MP for Bury South is defecting to the Labour party, Sebastian Payne of the Financial Times has tweeted.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 19, 2022)

jinx


----------



## philosophical (Jan 19, 2022)

Tee fucking hee.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 19, 2022)

Rats, ship, sinking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> Christian Wakeford MP (who??) has defected to Labour


Surprised he didn't wait till the leadership election, sir keithly shammer must be furious that he didn't wait to influence in some small way who becomes the next Tory leader. A Tory defecting just after the new leader installed would also have made a bigger stir. As things are no one bar political devotees will remember him come 1 February


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> jinx


the idiot could have waited till they had 54 letters!


----------



## xenon (Jan 19, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Did she have anything to say about our #worldbeating Covid death rate?



The usual retort is. Who else would have done better. I.e. not the ghastly Corbyn.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Rats, ship, sinking.


Swimming to...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> the idiot could have waited till they had 54 letters!


They need slightly less that 54 now he has crossed the floor.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> shots fired - from the graun live feed



Well that's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

Well, that's the ultimate seal of approval for kieth, he's attracting tories.  funny as fuck all the same.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

A side issue for me is that my tory voting uncle who lives in Bury will be furious.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Well, that's the ultimate seal of approval for kieth, he's attracting tories.  funny as fuck all the same.


It's a werid'un, that, because that was my instinctive reaction, but I guess ultimately you _do _want people to come over to your side of the argument.

Of course, in this specific context, someone being on _Starmer's_ side of the argument isn't, as you allude to, something to be particularly pleased about.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> A side issue for me is that my tory voting uncle who lives in Bury will be furious.


Yes! I was wondering how these defections go down with the constituents.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Well, that's the ultimate seal of approval for kieth, he's attracting tories.  funny as fuck all the same.


As if we needed more proof that the Labour party is no longer a left wing organisation.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

I momentarily wondered why this Wakeford didn't head for the Libdems, though the Bury seats have tended to be Lab/Tory marginals, so his choice of kieth for his valentine date is entirely about hoping to keep the nomination in 2024.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I momentarily wondered why this Wakeford didn't head for the Libdems, though the Bury seats have tended to be Lab/Tory marginals, so his choice of kieth for his valentine date is entirely about hoping to keep the nomination in 2024.


assume one of the conditions of him crossing the floor was a guarantee he'd be the Labour candidate in 2024 tbh


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 19, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yes! I was wondering how these defections go down with the constituents.


The tories are very keen on keeping the Bury seats. They've just given the people wanting to get the football club up and running again £1 million to help buy the ground back.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> assume one of the conditions of him crossing the floor was a guarantee he'd be the Labour candidate in 2024 tbh


Yep, which rarely goes down well with the local party.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> Christian Wakeford MP (who??) has defected to Labour



According to his wikipedia entry there is one reason he would have shown up on the radar before:



> It was reported in The Times on 5 November 2021 that Wakeford approached Owen Paterson and called him "a cunt", after the Government, under the instruction of prime minister Boris Johnson, instructed its MPs to vote to change rules on the way MPs' conduct is policed.



His background is in insurance so presumably this switch is quite the insurance policy.









						Christian Wakeford - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> They need slightly less that 54 now he has crossed the floor.



53.925 - although his letter will now be invalid, so from a letters perspective his defection is a positive for Johnson.


----------



## andysays (Jan 19, 2022)

I've read various suggestions that many Tories are still waiting for the Sue Gray investigation into the various different gatherings before deciding how to act, but no clear idea of when that may be reporting.

Has anyone seen anything which gives the likely timing of the report?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Starmer commenting on the noise from the tory benches, 'I’m sure the Chief Whip has told them to bring their own boos.'.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 19, 2022)

There are currently two guys taking out the fitted wardrobe in what used to be my Son's bedroom and they're talking about Boris Johnson's partying  as they're working.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

andysays said:


> I've read various suggestions that many Tories are still waiting for the Sue Gray investigation into the various different gatherings before deciding how to act, but no clear idea of when that may be reporting.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything which gives the likely timing of the report?



One particular piece of press gossip had the chances of her reporting by Friday as 60:40.


----------



## andysays (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> One particular piece of press gossip had the chances of her reporting by Friday as 60:40.


OK, so likely to be a matter of days rather than a few weeks...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> According to his wikipedia entry there is one reason he would have shown up on the radar before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I think someone may have done a wee edit on that page:



> On 19 January 2022, Wakefield publicly confirmed that he had submitted a letter of No Confidence in Boris Johnson in light of the "partygate" scandal.[18] Later that day, it was announced that Wakeford had defected from the Conservative Party to the Labour Party *but unlikely to call a bi-election because he's a snivelling rat*.[19]


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

Gerry1time said:


> There's no way all I ever wanted to know about Brian Blessed would fit into a single newspaper.



His name is written as it sounds.. BRIAN BLESSED


Ming said:


> Do you think he’ll cry on the steps of number 10 when he gets shit canned? I do hope so. Is there a time limit on his close protection unit after he becomes a private citizen or does he have to pay them himself? Because i think there’s a lot of grieving relatives who’d like to have a frank exchange of views with the piece of shit.


As a former PM, He is entitled to close protection and driver for the rest of his life (unless he starts partying with the Duke of York.).

Could be the first leaving speech conducted from inside a fridge


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep, which rarely goes down well with the local party.


The Tory>Labour switch is so rare (just Sean Woodward in living memory I think) I don't think we have a big enough sample to be able to say how well it'll go down. He's got a couple of years to make some friends though I guess.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Starmer commenting on the noise from the tory benches, 'I’m sure the Chief Whip has told them to bring their own boos.'.



God, you know Johnson is fucked when even Keir Starmer can land a joke at his expense.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Wakeford resignation letter in full...



> "I wish to inform you inform you that I have today written to the Prime Minister to tell him of my decision to resign from the Conservative Party and apply to join the Labour Party.
> 
> "From today I will be sitting as the Labour MP for Bury South because I have reached the conclusion that the best interests of my constituents are served by the programme put forward by Keir Starmer and his party.
> 
> ...











						EXCLUSIVE: Bury South MP Christian Wakeford resigns from Conservative to join Labour
					

Bury South's MP has dramatically resigned from the Conservative Party and applied to join Labour.




					www.burytimes.co.uk


----------



## andysays (Jan 19, 2022)

andysays said:


> OK, so likely to be a matter of days rather than a few weeks...



Johnson just said at PMQs it's expected next week.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 19, 2022)

Its a bloody weird thing to do change sides so quickly at the first sign of trouble.  When he put himself forward for the nomination he knew who was leader of the tories, he knew who would be PM if they won and he knew what kind of character Johnson is.

He's been there a short time most of which has been covid times and now he's jumping ship.  Very odd behaviour.

In general I'm not keen at all on MP's switching parties in-between elections.  Seems a bit of a betrayal of the voters.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> Christian Wakeford MP (who??) has defected to Labour


I'd never heard of him either , a red wall Tory it seems , obviously got the nod from Starmer that he'd be the Labour Candidate, which is grubby .


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

'We vaccinated while they vacillated' might have been a good line in any other circumstances.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Its a bloody weird thing to do change sides so quickly at the first sign of trouble.  When he put himself forward for the nomination he knew who was leader of the tories, he knew who would be PM if they won and he knew what kind of character Johnson is.
> 
> He's been there a short time most of which has been covid times and now he's jumping ship.  Very odd behaviour.
> 
> In general I'm not keen at all on MP's switching parties in-between elections.  Seems a bit of a betrayal of the voters.


True, mind you they all start betraying the voters as soon as they get in.


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

andysays said:


> OK, so likely to be a matter of days rather than a few weeks...


Somebody who does beeb content on YouTube is very subtle.. This clip went up this week


----------



## Petcha (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> 'We vaccinated while they vacillated' might have been a good line in any other circumstances.



He's used that before. He looks absolutely fucked.

Starmer owned him there.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 19, 2022)

It's really happening now. The beginning of the end is nigh now that Tim Martin has thrown his pennyworth in









						Wetherspoon’s Tim Martin attacks No 10 ‘hypocrisy’ as sales crash
					

Trading update from pub chain shows like-for-like sales to mid-January down 15.6% on previous year




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2022)

That little smirk wont go down well.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 19, 2022)

Anyway, surely it's in Labour's best interest to keep him in post for as long as possible given how toxic he is and how popular Sunak will be. Odd strategy.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> The Tory>Labour switch is so rare (just Sean Woodward in living memory I think) I don't think we have a big enough sample to be able to say how well it'll go down. He's got a couple of years to make some friends though I guess.



Quentin Davies in 2007. Brown made him a minister for some reason. Probably couldn't see what he was signing.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> The Tory>Labour switch is so rare (just Sean Woodward in living memory I think) I don't think we have a big enough sample to be able to say how well it'll go down. He's got a couple of years to make some friends though I guess.


Robert Jackson & Quentin Davis not long after Woodward too. All their seats went back to the Tories next election.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

Things would become very interesting if there were another 2 or so defections, though there don't seem to be any signs of that. It would be the point where there was a crisis for the party rather than just the sack of shit currently in charge.  As things stand, the new leader will almost certainly have the party behind her/him, though they will be in hock to the loon wing.  Dread to think what the Covid policy will be in 3 months.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I'd never heard of him either , a red wall Tory it seems , obviously got the nod from Starmer that he'd be the Labour Candidate, which is grubby .




tbf, most of the red wall crew only got he gig cos people were fed up and wanted Brexit done. Unless there was some massive shift in Tory principles and a genuine levelling up agenda then they would always drift back to Labour next time. So with the clearly bollocks levelling up rubbish and Johnson's lockdown raves of course they will all go back to Labour.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jan 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Anyway, surely it's in Labour's best interest to keep him in post for as long as possible given how toxic he is and how popular Sunak will be. Odd strategy.



The Opposition not calling for his head at this stage would look positively bizarre, and Starmer needs to look like he has the killer instinct.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 19, 2022)

Wakeford's our local MP. Fuck him and fuck the Labour Party. Their actual candidate who lost to him - by 400 votes - appeared to be a decent person borne of the Corbyn era and they should throw it open to another vote, see who we want this time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> God, you know Johnson is fucked when even Keir Starmer can land a joke at his expense.





Petcha said:


> He's used that before. He looks absolutely fucked.
> 
> Starmer owned him there.


----------



## pesh (Jan 19, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Johnson's lockdown raves


Castlemoron


----------



## Petcha (Jan 19, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> The Opposition not calling for his head at this stage would look positively bizarre, and Starmer needs to look like he has the killer instinct.



Yes, I get that. But I'd slow down a bit and let him further damage the Tory party.

This is all such a shame. All the questions are about some fucking pissups, meanwhile inflation's out of control, gas prices are out of control and Russia's about to invade Ukraine.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

Just been reading about this Wakeford chap , he won Bury South by 400 odd votes , helped by an independent run by Ivan Lewis who did a defection himself (From Labour to Independent) because he didn't like Corbyn . He managed to get nearly 1400 votes, gifting a Labour seat to the Tories.  The fucking snake.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

It's true, Johnson has created jobs.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 19, 2022)

andysays said:


> Johnson just said at PMQs it's expected next week.


Only because he hasn't finished writing it yet.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Just been reading about this Wakeford chap , he won Bury South by 400 odd votes , helped by an independent run by Ivan Lewis who did a defection himself (From Labour to Independent) because he didn't like Corbyn . He managed to get nearly 1400 votes, gifting a Labour seat to the Tories.  The fucking snake.


Ivan Lewis didn't defect because he didn't like Corbyn (although he hated him), he defected because - it is _alleged_ - he was about to get done for sexual harassment, and he got a ~£20k payout if he ran and lost the election rather than quitting in advance.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> Robert Jackson & Quentin Davis not long after Woodward too. All their seats went back to the Tories next election.


Only Woodward really had to deal with the thorny issue of persuading Labour members to campaign for an ex-tory though by the looks of it - Jackson and Davis didn't run again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Labour MP *Diana Johnson* delivers one of the most scathing questions:



> When the prime minister has to spend his time trying to convince the British public that he is stupid not dishonest isn’t it time for him to go?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

To a huge cheer from the opposite side, Tory MP and former minister *David Davis* has urged Boris Johnson to go.



> I expect my leaders to shoulder the responsibility for the actions they take. Yesterday he did the opposite of that.


Davis then raised the roof by concluding with a quote from Leo Amery to Neville Chamberlain:



> You have sat there too long for all the good you have done. In the name of God, go.”



Ouch!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 19, 2022)

One line Johnson came out with yesterday was that he would take ‘full responsibility’. I’ve heard him say that before but I’m pretty sure he has no idea what the word means.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> To a huge cheer from the opposite side, Tory MP and former minister *David Davis* has urged Boris Johnson to go.
> 
> 
> He concluded: “in the name of God go”.
> ...


I'm guessing we all have the guardian live blog open in another tab tbh


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

mauvais said:


> Ivan Lewis didn't defect because he didn't like Corbyn (although he hated him), he defected because - it is _alleged_ - he was about to get done for sexual harassment, and he got a ~£20k payout if he ran and lost the election rather than quitting in advance.


Ooh...I seem to remember that now , a traitorous money grabbing sex pest snake then.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

xenon said:


> The usual retort is. Who else would have done better. I.e. not the ghastly Corbyn.


Any western European leader bar Mario Draghi.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2022)

Such a nice chap.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> To a huge cheer from the opposite side, Tory MP and former minister *David Davis* has urged Boris Johnson to go.
> 
> 
> He concluded: “in the name of God go”.
> ...


That punch must have hurt! When the big beasts turn against you , surely the game is up.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> To a huge cheer from the opposite side, Tory MP and former minister *David Davis* has urged Boris Johnson to go.
> 
> 
> Davis then raised the roof by concluding with a quote from Leo Amery to Neville Chamberlain:
> ...


Originally said by Oliver Cromwell, who probably actually thought he was speaking in God's name.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> One line Johnson came out with yesterday was that he would take ‘full responsibility’. I’ve heard him say that before but I’m pretty sure he has no idea what the word means.


Probably a line he uses when he wants to get the Child Support Agency off his back.


----------



## agricola (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> To a huge cheer from the opposite side, Tory MP and former minister *David Davis* has urged Boris Johnson to go.
> 
> 
> Davis then raised the roof by concluding with a quote from Leo Amery to Neville Chamberlain:
> ...



A shame Davis didn’t give the whole Amery quote because the rest of it applies too:

_Oliver Cromwell spoke to John Hampden. In one of his speeches he recounted what he said. It was this: I said to him, ‘Your troops are most of them old, decayed serving men and tapsters and such kind of fellows.’…You must get men of a spirit that are likely to go as far as they will go, or you will be beaten still. It may not be easy to find these men. They can be found only by trial and by ruthlessly discarding all who fail and have their failings discovered. We are fighting to-day for our life, for our liberty, for our all; we cannot go on being led as we are. I have quoted certain words of Oliver Cromwell. I will quote certain other words. I do it with great reluctance, because I am speaking of those who are old friends and associates of mine, but they are words which, I think, are applicable to the present situation. This is what Cromwell said to the Long Parliament when he thought it was no longer fit to conduct the affairs of the nation: You have sat too long here for any good you have been doing. Depart, I say, and let us have done with you. In the name of God, go._


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Selfish cunt. Not just a risk of killing random staffers and members of the public, his own wife was 8 months pregnant at the time.


That ‘woman’ chose to sit in the garden with people not of her own household when she had a newborn!


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> That ‘woman’


Is Carrie Johnson not a woman?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> One line Johnson came out with yesterday was that he would take ‘full responsibility’. I’ve heard him say that before but I’m pretty sure he has no idea what the word means.



he means he'll sack a few underlings...


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Things would become very interesting if there were another 2 or so defections, though there don't seem to be any signs of that. It would be the point where there was a crisis for the party rather than just the sack of shit currently in charge.  As things stand, the new leader will almost certainly have the party behind her/him, though they will be in hock to the loon wing.  Dread to think what the Covid policy will be in 3 months.



Well now you dont have to guess, in most areas its being reduced to little more than guidance, and the removal of self-isolation rules even earlier than late March is now being dangled as a carrot.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> Is Carrie Johnson not a woman?


Not to me, no.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Not to me, no.


why??


----------



## Sue (Jan 19, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Not to me, no.


What is she then? A table? A gerbil? A cardboard cut-out?


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> Only Woodward really had to deal with the thorny issue of persuading Labour members to campaign for an ex-tory though by the looks of it - Jackson and Davis didn't run again.


And they had to move Woodward to a different seat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2022)

This Wakeford chap appears to have been one of the co-sponsors of a private members bill to require MPs who change party to be subject to a recall petition / by-election





__





						Loading…
					





					hansard.parliament.uk


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This Wakeford chap appears to have been one of the co-sponsors of a private members bill to require MPs who change party to be subject to a recall petition / by-election
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the seat would be won by Labour if there was a by-election anyway, so I don't suppose it would really make a difference


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This Wakeford chap appears to have been one of the co-sponsors of a private members bill to require MPs who change party to be subject to a recall petition / by-election
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His wikipedia entry also suggests he used the pandemic to try to keep getting paid for various local council roles that he had previously said he would give up when he became an MP.









						Christian Wakeford - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Flavour (Jan 19, 2022)

He's not going to quit, is he? I agree with others: the longer this drags out the better.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 19, 2022)

Flavour said:


> He's not going to quit, is he? I agree with others: the longer this drags out the better.



Yeah hopefully 12 months of this and the Tories will be poison again to all the swing voters.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> His wikipedia entry also suggests he used the pandemic to try to keep getting paid for various local council roles that he had previously said he would give up when he became an MP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He seems vile. Perfectly suited to Tory politics, unfortunately, but one would hope that Labour wouldn't have let him take the whip.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> He seems vile. Perfectly suited to Tory politics, unfortunately, but one would hope that Labour wouldn't have let him take the whip.



perfectly suited to new new labour politics...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> This Wakeford chap appears to have been one of the co-sponsors of a private members bill to require MPs who change party to be subject to a recall petition / by-election
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Boris needs a by-election atm 🤣


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

The idea that Labour should refuse to take a tory who wanted to cross the floor is pretty silly - what do you imagine politics is?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> He seems vile. Perfectly suited to Tory politics, unfortunately, but one would hope that Labour wouldn't have let him take the whip.


Yep , it is a grubby deal , but one Starmer could not have turned down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I heard one say how Johnson had not led us into any "dodgy wars", "sold all the gold" or "crashed the economy"...at least she had the grace to admit that it wasn't a very high bar!


given half a chance johnson would take us to war with russia Brits help Ukraine fight Putin's tanks as country braces for Russian invasion


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Yep , it is a grubby deal , but one Starmer could not have turned down.


sir keithly shammer can't afford to turn down any manoeuvre which will bolster his ranks


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> The idea that Labour should refuse to take a tory who wanted to cross the floor is pretty silly - what do you imagine politics is?


about trying to enact meaningful change for the great mass of humanity?

Oh, no, it's a silly parlour game innit, trying to make your opponent look as silly as possible.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> The idea that Labour should refuse to take a tory who wanted to cross the floor is pretty silly - what do you imagine politics is?



when people who might once (for example) have liked a tweet from a green party candidate are refused labour party membership (and when the party machine put a lot of resources in to refusing party membership on the basis of past social media comments), or long standing members are turfed out of the party for once having given an interview to a magazine that's now to the left of the labour party leadership, i think it's a valid question...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 19, 2022)

Only a conflict in an old colonial territory can save him and I can't see any on the horizon. Even then I think the Tory's would want someone else in charge !


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> when people who might once (for example) have liked a tweet from a green party candidate are refused labour party membership (and when the party machine put a lot of resources in to refusing party membership on the basis of past social media comments), or long standing members are turfed out of the party for once having given an interview to a magazine that's now to the left of the labour party leadership, i think it's a valid question...



Gaitskillites have been in control of the party bureaucracy since forever. They'll always be happier with a right --> left switcher than one from green or further left.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> when people who might once (for example) have liked a tweet from a green party candidate are refused labour party membership (and when the party machine put a lot of resources in to refusing party membership on the basis of past social media comments), or long standing members are turfed out of the party for once having given an interview to a magazine that's now to the left of the labour party leadership, i think it's a valid question...


fair point - if they refused him though they could say goodbye to any other tories defecting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> fair point - if they refused him though they could say goodbye to any other tories defecting.


sir ed davey must be kicking himself he didn't return wakeford's calls - he had the chance to boost his party's number of mps by more than 10%


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Talking of laughs



Ohhhh, if this is true (and why not), I would far rather see leaked CCTV footage of this unedifying display - the grand entitled egomaniac laid low - than the chunder-inducing footage of Handcock groping and slobbering over his lady friend that we were treated to a few months back.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 19, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Yep , it is a grubby deal


Is there any other kind in politics?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 19, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Only a conflict in an old colonial territory can save him and I can't see any on the horizon. Even then I think the Tory's would want someone else in charge !



or maybe a new trade argument with EU that involves sending a gunboat to defend the plucky british fish, or something.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Ohhhh, if this is true (and why not), I would far rather see leaked CCTV footage of this unedifying display - the grand entitled egomaniac laid low - than the chunder-inducing footage of Handcock groping and slobbering over his lady friend that we were treated to a few months back.


I reckon it's nonsense and some Tory MP made it up for a laugh, to get a reaction out of gullible people on the internet.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I reckon it's nonsense and some Tory MP made it up for a laugh, to get a reaction out of gullible people on the internet.



Yeah, I can imagine him getting a bit emotional about how everyone has let him down and doesn't understand how he has done nothing wrong but the idea that he is going to do as described?  Nah.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> about trying to enact meaningful change for the great mass of humanity?
> 
> Oh, no, it's a silly parlour game innit, trying to make your opponent look as silly as possible.


Do you imagine Corbyn would have turned this down?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

mauvais said:


> Ivan Lewis didn't defect because he didn't like Corbyn (although he hated him), he defected because - it is _alleged_ - he was about to get done for sexual harassment, and he got a ~£20k payout if he ran and lost the election rather than quitting in advance.


As well as running as an independent, Lewis also urged people to vote Tory ffs 🙄


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> when people who might once (for example) have liked a tweet from a green party candidate are refused labour party membership (and when the party machine put a lot of resources in to refusing party membership on the basis of past social media comments), or long standing members are turfed out of the party for once having given an interview to a magazine that's now to the left of the labour party leadership, i think it's a valid question...


I don't always believe that these self reported reasons for expulsion given by former Labour members are the whole story tbh.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you imagine Corbyn would have turned this down?


Do you imagine he'd have applied to join Corbyn's Labour?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you imagine Corbyn would have turned this down?


Yes, frankly.
The fact that no vermin even considered defecting to the Corbyn-led party is IMO a measure of success as a democratic socialist party.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> Do you imagine he'd have applied to join Corbyn's Labour?


No, that would just be Trot entryists.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> According to his wikipedia entry there is one reason he would have shown up on the radar before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I genuinely think I went to college with him.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> I genuinely think I went to college with him.



I was at college with my local tory MP. Its a weird feeling, though I only remember his face and his dull reputation, I dont think I actually interacted with him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Why I am struggling to believe this?


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

Gullis sounds like he would be no fun at a party.



> Gullis worked in schools from 2012 to 2019, comparing his teaching experiences to boxing.[5] These included Blackfen School for Girls (2012–2015), Ashlawn School (2015–2016), Greenwood Academy (2016–2018), and Fairfax Academy (2018–2019).[5] Gullis described his classroom personality as "a mixture of Boris Johnson and Jacob Rees-Mogg", and said that he "liked to play the character of an English gent".[5] Gullis says that he was "nicknamed Grumpy Gullis – because I never smiled".[5] Upon being elected to parliament Gullis left work at Fairfax School, and he described the pupils he was responsible for as head of year as "probably happy to see me go"











						Jonathan Gullis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sue (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Gullis sounds like he would be no fun at a party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tory MP in 'no fun at party' shocker!


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

I dont know how he could do a character based on johnson and Rees-Mogg without smiling, inappropriate smirking is very much a part of their style.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Gullis sounds like he would be no fun at a party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Backing Johnson atm would suggest that he's not very good at politics, either.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 19, 2022)

Does anyone actually call it a ‘drinks party’ in real life or is it just some weirdo posho thing? Can’t say I’ve ever come across the phrase before.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone actually call it a ‘drinks party’ in real life or is it just some weirdo posho thing? Can’t say I’ve ever come across the phrase before.


no. no one calls it that.


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> No, that would just be Trot entryists.


Are you saying he’s deep undercover?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone actually call it a ‘drinks party’ in real life or is it just some weirdo posho thing? Can’t say I’ve ever come across the phrase before.



It wasn't a party, just a straight forward drinking weekend.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone actually call it a ‘drinks party’ in real life or is it just some weirdo posho thing? Can’t say I’ve ever come across the phrase before.


No but 'A Knees up' probably means something quite painful and intimidating at Eton.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It wasn't a party, just a straight forward drinking weekend.


What we refer to as a bender then?


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 19, 2022)

Different Tory MPs are contradicting themselves one says MPs are withdrawing letters and another says they are pretty close to the threshold who to believe?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> Are you saying he’s deep undercover?


With the code name Deep Meat


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Different Tory MPs .....who to believe?


Frankly, none of them at this point. 

It's like that crazy bit on the playground when there's been a fight and all the kids run round shouting and screaming about it.


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> What we refer to as a bender then?



I doubt it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> What we refer to as a bender then?


a session perhaps
or spree


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 19, 2022)

Johnson to meet his backbenchers today, to be a fly on the wall


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Johnson to meet his backbenchers today, to be a disease ridden mosquito on the wall


cfy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Johnson to meet his backbenchers today, to be a fly on the wall


he'll bottle it and send carrie with a note of apology


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Johnson to meet his backbenchers today, to be a fly on the wall


No self-respecting fly would stay on the wall in a room filled with glistening turds


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 19, 2022)

I hope Johnson stays in post, who else would lead from the front in chasing the Russians out of Ukraine?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he'll bottle it and send carrie with a note of apology


He wants bottling.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> a session perhaps
> or spree


A sesh only lasts for a day though, one sitting. A spree is when you go shopping with yer Ma.

Last time I did a two dayer someone refered to it as a campaign. We dumped him at the next pub though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> What we refer to as a bender then?





Pickman's model said:


> a session perhaps
> or spree




In our house that is known as "a weekend"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 19, 2022)

Anyway, is Johnson still there? Get this in whilst I still can...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> a session perhaps
> or spree



Champers and Hampers at HQ 🎩

Then off down the Union bar for a few liveners lads? Teeny tipple what ho...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Champers and Hampers at HQ 🎩
> 
> Then off down the Union bar for a few liveners lads? Teeny tipple what ho...


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


>



Great set of lungs that lad.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

Drinks party is probably their code for coke party.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

Well, anyway...the good news is that it looks like Johnson the wrecker stays put to live another day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Well, anyway...the good news is that it looks like Johnson the wrecker stays put to live another day.


you won't believe what he does next


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you won't believe what he does next


I fear I might.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 19, 2022)

(Apologies if this has already been posted here)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> (Apologies if this has already been posted here)



I has, but now has over 6m views, in under 36 hours, which is almost half that watch the final episode of Line of Duty, and that was the biggest audience for a television drama for 20 years.


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone actually call it a ‘drinks party’ in real life or is it just some weirdo posho thing? Can’t say I’ve ever come across the phrase before.


Its alternative is a diner party. Drinks party, basically make your own eating arrangements


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 19, 2022)

got to wonder who wants a war in Ukraine more now Putin or Boris


bit of fist thumping flag shagging nonsense to distract from office parties


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 19, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> got to wonder who wants a war in Ukraine more now Putin or Boris
> 
> 
> bit of fist thumping flag shagging nonsense to distract from office parties


Needs a volunteer to lead the assault


----------



## dessiato (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone actually call it a ‘drinks party’ in real life or is it just some weirdo posho thing? Can’t say I’ve ever come across the phrase before.


I'd call it a drinks party if that was what it is. I haven't been to one for ages, but they were not unusual when I was at school or college. They were exactly as you'd expect, a group of us standing around having some drinks, eating snacks, and chatting.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 19, 2022)

gosub said:


> Its alternative is a diner party. Drinks party, basically make your own eating arrangements


Dinner party, a drinks party but with dinner. I used to love them. How come they don't happen anymore?


----------



## maomao (Jan 19, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'd call it a drinks party if that was what it is. I haven't been to one for ages, but they were not unusual when I was at school or college. They were exactly as you'd expect, a group of us standing around having some drinks, eating snacks, and chatting.


I call that a snack party.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

It goes by social class.

Drinks party -----> house party -----> no clear dividing line between drinking and not drinking


----------



## vanya (Jan 19, 2022)

I can see him still being in no.10 though for the next election which is what I want as he is now becoming a liability for the party we need out of power.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jan 19, 2022)

Ooh he's in trouble now, Tracey Emin's had enough. Not of the rampant corruption and incompetence characterising a decade of Tory rule since she donated her painting to David Cameron that's driven the deaths of 153,000 people of course, but the whole party thing. Honestly her type are as bad as he is.


----------



## domestos (Jan 19, 2022)

I didn't think de Pfeffel Johnson could get much worse. He has. Scrapping masks in a desperate effort to cling on to support from the wild-eyed end of his Party is despicable. How many lives is he prepared to sacrifice to maintain his ego, perhaps there is no limit?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 19, 2022)

domestos said:


> I didn't think de Pfeffel Johnson could get much worse. He has. Scrapping masks in a desperate effort to cling on to support from the wild-eyed end of his Party is despicable. How many lives is he prepared to sacrifice to maintain his ego, perhaps there is no limit?


I fear it's likely to be as many as it takes. He must go, but who is likely to be better than him? They're all shit.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 19, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I'd call it a drinks party if that was what it is. I haven't been to one for ages, but they were not unusual when I was at school or college. They were exactly as you'd expect, a group of us standing around having some drinks, eating snacks, and chatting.


How is that different thing from just a party?


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> why??


Sue 

Ah, I have just realised that my putting woman in inverted commas could be misunderstood as me questioning her sex or gender.

Let me amend that to ‘honourable woman’. Hope that’s better.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 19, 2022)

weepiper said:


> How is that different thing from just a party?


A party is drinks, music, dancing, getting pissed.


----------



## oryx (Jan 19, 2022)

dessiato said:


> A party is drinks, music, dancing, getting pissed.


What about breaking the hosts' kid's swing?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

A drinks party is clearly a load of tories sat round breathing on each other and being boring.


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> It goes by social class.
> 
> Drinks party -----> house party -----> no clear dividing line between drinking and not drinking


Nah a House party entirely different thing   is either 124bpm, or an expectation of staying over or something ghastly with Noel Edmunds (excuse the tautology)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

oryx said:


> What about breaking the hosts' kid's swing?



I liked that, it was good to know I am not the only one.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 19, 2022)

oryx said:


> What about breaking the hosts' kid's swing?



that was not a kids swing


----------



## weltweit (Jan 19, 2022)

Let's get this right, if you test positive for Covid you no longer need to self isolate but can continue out and about spreading it to all and sundry?


----------



## Sue (Jan 19, 2022)

dessiato said:


> A party is drinks, music, dancing, getting pissed.


So is a drinks party like a party but without the music and dancing..?


----------



## dessiato (Jan 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Let's get this right, if you test positive for Covid you no longer need to self isolate but can continue out and about spreading it to all and sundry?


Seems like it. Not the wisest decision.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Let's get this right, if you test positive for Covid you no longer need to self isolate but can continue out and about spreading it to all and sundry?



No.

It's scheduled to happen at the end of march. It may happen, it may not.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Let's get this right, if you test positive for Covid you no longer need to self isolate but can continue out and about spreading it to all and sundry?



No, you have it totally wrong.


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> So is a drinks party like a party but without the music and dancing..?


been to drinks party with a string quartet.  Not much dancing though -it was all 1800's covers


----------



## 8ball (Jan 19, 2022)

I figured people have been saying "drinks party", because that is the most immoral form of party in Covid times.
As opposed to a party with drinks and a Scotch egg, which is significantly less immoral.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Let's get this right, if you test positive for Covid you no longer need to self isolate but can continue out and about spreading it to all and sundry?



NO those rules have not changed yet, Johnson was talking about ditching them towards the end of March, but dangled a carrot of it possibly happening even sooner. That sort of carrot is one of the tricks he has up his sleeve to encourage the party to stick with him, even if the party stories stick with him.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

8ball said:


> I figured people have been saying "drinks party", because that is the most immoral form of party in Covid times.
> As opposed to a party with drinks and a Scotch egg, which is significantly less immoral.



Number 10 Downing Pints.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 19, 2022)

domestos said:


> I didn't think de Pfeffel Johnson could get much worse. He has. Scrapping masks in a desperate effort to cling on to support from the wild-eyed end of his Party is despicable. How many lives is he prepared to sacrifice to maintain his ego, perhaps there is no limit?


"let the bodies pile high"


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

8ball said:


> I figured people have been saying "drinks party", because that is the most immoral form of party in Covid times.
> As opposed to a party with drinks and a Scotch egg, which is significantly less immoral.


In the long term I think the classification of a scotch egg as a substantial meal may well prove to be more immoral.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 19, 2022)

gosub said:


> In the long term I think the classification of a scotch egg as a substantial meal may well prove to be more immoral.



I had a really big Scotch egg once...


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

gosub said:


> In the long term I think the classification of a scotch egg as a substantial meal may well prove to be more immoral.


Proof for the tories that our Union is stronger, when we have Scotch Eggs and Welsh Cakes.


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Proof for the tories that our Union is stronger, when we have Scotch Eggs and Welsh Cakes.


I'm thinking more about people who get meals provided by the state thats been farmed out to people trying eek maximum profit out of doing so.....


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

8ball said:


> I had a really big Scotch egg once...


I went hitching as a student and when trying to get back home with no money left, we got picked up by the bloke in charge of the mayor of Caernarfons ceremonial objects, and he stopped off at his house. Where it turns out they were all getting pissed up to celebrate the start of his time in office, and decided they wanted us to pop in. One of the people there decided that my friend looked like Lady Diana and then decided to give us a few pounds each because he recalled that it was a hard life in the army! Anyway I used my £2 to buy a scotch egg at a service station and it did manage to power me through the final leg of the journey. Which included missing the last train from Preston to Lancaster (ran out of time to hitch the last bit), finding a taxi company that would accept a cheque, and then having that taxi pulled over for speeding (he did turn off the meter while the police were talking to him).


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 19, 2022)

The first time I first met my dear, late ex-MIL she proudly showed me some of her cross-stitch projects:
“I’ve done six kneelers for the church, not that we go… we’re ‘drinks’ with the vicar, we’re not quite ‘dinner’, if you understand my reticence”…

She was a General’s daughter, old money, utterly bonkers and I loved her to bits. And she’d have shown them all how to party!


dessiato said:


> Dinner party, a drinks party but with dinner. I used to love them. How come they don't happen anymore?


----------



## contadino (Jan 19, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Let's get this right, if you test positive for Covid you no longer need to self isolate but can continue out and about spreading it to all and sundry?


The catch being that they're shutting down PCR testing centers, so you can't say whether you've got it or not.

I wanted him to go before he has the opportunity to take us to war in Ukraine, but this might be worse.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 19, 2022)

20Bees said:


> The first time I first met my dear, late ex-MIL she proudly showed me some of her cross-stitch projects:
> “I’ve done six kneelers for the church, not that we go… we’re ‘drinks’ with the vicar, we’re not quite ‘dinner’, if you understand my reticence”…
> 
> She was a General’s daughter, old money, utterly bonkers and I loved her to bits. And she’d have shown them all how to party!


Full mess dress?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 19, 2022)

killer b said:


> The idea that Labour should refuse to take a tory who wanted to cross the floor is pretty silly - what do you imagine politics is?



This is my view, too. Labour had its worst election result in modern history, less than 200 MPs, complete trouncing. It's not in the position to reject defectors.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> This is my view, too. Labour had its worst election result in modern history, less than 200 MPs, complete trouncing. It's not in the position to reject defectors.


One MP will effectively make zero difference in practical terms; any democratic socialist party worth its salt would never welcome such a vermin cunt.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 19, 2022)

belboid said:


> Do you imagine he'd have applied to join Corbyn's Labour?


But you kind of beg the question here. What is the problem, that labour accepted a tory defector, or that labour under Starmer are no good?

The answer is clearly the latter, not the former. 

I would suggest that labour under Corbyn would also have accepted any tory offering to defect. In fact they would have been delighted (as well, no doubt, as surprised) to accept them. That there wouldn't have been any doesn't change the idea that you accept defectors to your cause coming your way.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> One MP will effectively make zero difference in practical terms; any democratic socialist party worth its salt would never welcome such a vermin cunt.



They are not trying to be socialist any longer, but trying to be electoral-able.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are not trying to be socialist any longer, but trying to be electoral-able.


There are already other parties for that.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 19, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Does anyone actually call it a ‘drinks party’ in real life or is it just some weirdo posho thing? Can’t say I’ve ever come across the phrase before.


If someone says "party" to most normal people "drink" is assumed!


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> any democratic socialist party worth its salt


sorry to break this to you mate...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> There are already other parties for that.



Err, what other parties?

We have a two party system.


----------



## gosub (Jan 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Err, what other parties?
> 
> We have a two party system.


dinner and drinks?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

Smartest thing would be to have led him on and then publicly rejected him.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 19, 2022)

MPs crossing the floor don't get to dictate terms to their new side.


Raheem said:


> Smartest thing would be to have led him on and then publicly rejected him.


If it had been Corbyn, they could have accepted him then sent him out the very next day to push the most socialist bit of their programme on every tv channel that would have him. What is there that Starmer can get him to say?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 19, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> What is there that Starmer can get him to say?


Come and touch my flag?


----------



## Supine (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> One MP will effectively make zero difference in practical terms; any democratic socialist party worth its salt would never welcome such a vermin cunt.



A party that wants to win an election should welcome anyone. Labour need tories to start voting for them. That’s how it works.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Smartest thing would be to have led him on and then publicly rejected him.


Couldn't help thinking he looked massively uncomfortable as Starmer paraded him for the Press-rabbit in the headlights almost.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Smartest thing would be to have led him on and then publicly rejected him.



up against the wall and shoot him would be the smartest thing to do with him and the rest of the front bench


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 19, 2022)

I think Christian Wakeford, the former Tory M.P. for Bury South, would have made a much bigger impact if he had defected to the SNP. It would have been more believable as well.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> One MP will effectively make zero difference in practical terms; any democratic socialist party worth its salt would never welcome such a vermin cunt.


I think in those far off days when the Tory majority was 20 or less , Corbyn may well have taken a tory defector.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> One MP will effectively make zero difference in practical terms; any democratic socialist party worth its salt would never welcome such a vermin cunt.


But, looking at the other side, the good folk of Bury South are exactly the voters Labour need on side to win the next election. It has just become easier with a sitting MP. 

There are great swathes of Gtr Manchester which are currently Tory that Starmer needs to regain, in Bolton, Trafford, Salford, and Bury. He's not in the position to be picky about who joins to help him.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jan 19, 2022)

So the only way to get the Tories out is to have the same policies as the Tories, emphasise that Tories can back you without in any way changing their views, and welcome Tories into the top ranks of your party whenever they deign to offer. 

What an _interesting_ strategy for achieving a left government.


----------



## killer b (Jan 19, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> What an _interesting_ strategy for achieving a left government.


we aren't getting a left government via Labour anyway, that ship sailed sometime in 2018


----------



## Supine (Jan 19, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> So the only way to get the Tories out is to have the same policies as the Tories, emphasise that Tories can back you without in any way changing their views, and welcome Tories into the top ranks of your party whenever they deign to offer.
> 
> What an _interesting_ strategy for achieving a left government.



Who’s strategy is that?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> What an _interesting_ strategy for achieving a left government.


Best strategy is lots of cheese before bedtime.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 19, 2022)

If it’s more than just you having a bevvy in the same room, it’s a party


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> If it’s more than just you having a bevvy in the same room, it’s a party


A party needs a kitchen and pref stairs too.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> A party needs a kitchen and pref stairs too.




look it late licease laws of the early nighties

remeber why they were cooking burgers in a nightclub or pub after 8 pm 

to follow the rules of the law

only reason it was not a party for Boris

is Gove forgot the cocaine


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Maybe his memoirs will be titled "I can't believe it isnt what he didnt say it wasnt".


No given his ego it would be in Latin - Nemo indicavit mihi. (Nobody told me)


----------



## not a trot (Jan 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> A party needs a kitchen and pref stairs too.


And a decent sized cupboard under the stairs. Amazing what happens in those cupboards during a decent party.


----------



## Ming (Jan 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Drinks party is probably their code for coke party.


----------



## Ming (Jan 19, 2022)

domestos said:


> I didn't think de Pfeffel Johnson could get much worse. He has. Scrapping masks in a desperate effort to cling on to support from the wild-eyed end of his Party is despicable. How many lives is he prepared to sacrifice to maintain his ego, perhaps there is no limit?


All of them. He’s said as much.








						Pressure mounts on Johnson over alleged ‘let the bodies pile high’ remarks
					

Tory sources have lent weight to claim PM said he’d prefer thousands of deaths to another lockdown




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Petcha (Jan 19, 2022)

Newsnight seems to be saying that Boris had a wonderful performance today and is now safe. I must admit I haven't seen the news today but I did watch PMQs and he got totally mauled as far as I could see. Did I miss something?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 19, 2022)

labour have got an mp who will go back to the tories


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Newsnight seems to be saying that Boris had a wonderful performance today and is now safe. I must admit I haven't seen the news today but I did watch PMQs and he got totally mauled as far as I could see. Did I miss something?


Yes that was far better than even his most ardent supporter might have hoped for


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

No new stories of his callousness came out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 19, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> labour have got an mp who will go back to the tories


They've a bunch of them codenamed blairites


----------



## Ming (Jan 19, 2022)

8ball said:


> I had a really big Scotch egg once...


I had a scotch egg (first for years) literally yesterday. Perfectly cooked too (yolk was still runny). With curried mustard dip. Very nice.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

It's scottish not scotch that's whisky


----------



## Ming (Jan 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> It's scottish not scotch that's whisky


Apologies. Scottish egg. (Stewart Lee)


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

This Stewart Lee? 

oops Sun link 


> COMEDIAN Stewart Lee angrily smashed an audience member’s phone on the stage floor and put it between his bum cheeks.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 19, 2022)

It's the only way to stop the 5G.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

I think it's unhygienic


----------



## Ming (Jan 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> This Stewart Lee?
> 
> oops Sun link


Yes. That Stewart Lee.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2022)

He doesn't need the money; so what is he in it for? Patriotism, duty? Obviously not.

£250,000 a year for half an hours work a week is 'chicken feed' in his own words. That's the gap as they play tough on migrants, benefits.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

Ming said:


> Yes. That Stewart Lee.



 

 And I didn't know that about the male genes, my Dad was Scottish


----------



## Ming (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> And I didn't know that about the male genes, my Dad was Scottish


My mum was Irish so we’re both half Celtic


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

Unlike Boris Johnson, who's a cunt. 

/end of derail


----------



## Ming (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Unlike Boris Johnson, who's a cunt.
> 
> /end of derail


I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 20, 2022)

Mail rallying to the flag I see.

Trouble with the press is that Johnson is worth a lot of clicks for them, so while enjoying the attention this current story brings they won’t want him to go, so will only go so far towards the brink before claiming his redemption.


----------



## belboid (Jan 20, 2022)

Ming said:


> I think we can all agree on that.


I'm not so sure.

Personally, I find cunts are warm and tasty places I thoroughly enjoy visiting.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> Some people are seemingly congenitally incapable of apologising, but he was very expensively trained to become like this.



and still...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2022)

Probably a perfect day for Labour - seal of approval for kieth's tory lite mission with the defector and johnson _remains _in office.  Same time when Sue Gray does her report, _surely _they'll kill him off then?


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2022)

Humberto said:


> He doesn't need the money; so what is he in it for? Patriotism, duty? Obviously not.


No, it's all about being better than the next guy. About winning, being top of the pile. Money is fuck all to these people. 

Anybody who wants to be in power should be disqualified from those positions


----------



## Ming (Jan 20, 2022)

belboid said:


> I'm not so sure.
> 
> Personally, I find cunts are warm and tasty places I thoroughly enjoy visiting.


I think that's something we can all agree on.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> But, looking at the other side, the good folk of Bury South are exactly the voters Labour need on side to win the next election. It has just become easier with a sitting MP.
> 
> There are great swathes of Gtr Manchester which are currently Tory that Starmer needs to regain, in Bolton, Trafford, Salford, and Bury. He's not in the position to be picky about who joins to help him.


Not convinced by that take.
I've seen some reporting of (understandably) very mixed feelings within the CLP; officers expressing their misgivings at having to accept their opponent as "their" MP now. I can imagine that this has the potential to divide the activist membership and demotivate campaigning in the constituency. Wakeford simply presenting as Labour and wearing a different rosette doe not necessarily make it any easier for the CLP to win at the next GE.

As to Starmer not being in position to be picky about who joins to help him...I think there's quite a few expelled members who might challenge that notion.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Not convinced by that take.
> I've seen some reporting of (understandably) very mixed feelings within the CLP; officers expressing their misgivings at having to accept their opponent as "their" MP now. I can imagine that this has the potential to divide the activist membership and demotivate campaigning in the constituency. Wakeford simply presenting as Labour and wearing a different rosette doe not necessarily make it any easier for the CLP to win at the next GE.
> 
> As to Starmer not being in position to be picky about who joins to help him...I think there's quite a few expelled members who might challenge that notion.


100% ... and many a reason to believe this cunt'll lose under a Labour rosette - he's a sitting duck for attacks from all sides


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Err, what other parties?
> 
> We have a two party system.


Most of the other parties that UK voters can vote for offer the democratic bit without any socialism. I suppose Starmer's LP just joins that long list now.


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2022)

Wakeford seems to be incredibly dodgy, there is a large section of his Wiki entry about various expenses... irregularities. I wouldn't be surprised to see him crash & burn before the next election and not stand / not stand for Labour tbh


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

Wakeford's voting record has remained loyal right up until 2 days before his conversion was revealed meaning that this year he has voted for more Nuke energy, the Welfare Cap, keeping VAT on energy bills and voter ID for elections.
Waddaguy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Wakeford's voting record has remained loyal right up until 2 days before his conversion was revealed meaning that this year he has voted for more Nuke energy, the Welfare Cap, keeping VAT on energy bills and voter ID for elections.
> Waddaguy


perfect shadow cabinet material


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Waddaguy


I don't think anyone is saying he's anything but vermin tbf.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 20, 2022)

William Wragg has thrown the first hand grenade of the day, accusing the government of blackmailing rebel MPs, and calling of those MPs to report the threats to both the speaker & the police. 



> A senior Conservative MP has accused Number 10 of threatening him and other colleagues over their opposition to Boris Johnson as he urged anyone who had been "blackmailed" to contact the police.
> 
> William Wragg, who is chair of the Public Administration and Constitutional Affairs Committee, told MPs that Number 10 staff, special advisers and government whips had said there would be embarrassing stories released to the press if they did not support the prime minister.
> 
> ...











						Top Tory accuses No10 of 'blackmailing' MPs over opposition to Boris Johnson | ITV News
					

Conservative MP William Wragg urged colleagues to contact the police over any attempt to "blackmail" them. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 20, 2022)

The whole Wakeford thing is just odd, it can't just be Johnson's mess that has caused this.  I'm guessing he's failed to make any friends amongst tory MP's because he's a prick or more likely the wrong sort of prick.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> William Wragg has thrown the first hand grenade of the day, accusing the government of blackmailing rebel MPs, and calling of those MPs to report the threats to both the speaker & the police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised he's surprised - I thought that's what the whips normally did


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised he's surprised - I thought that's what the whips normally did



He's claiming they have over stepped the mark, and broken the ministerial code. 



> In recent days a number of members of parliament have faced pressures and intimidation from members of the government because of their declared or assumed desire for a vote of confidence in the party leadership of the prime minister.
> 
> It is of course the duty of the government whip’s office to secure the government’s business in the House of Commons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 20, 2022)

I find it quite touching that some politicians out there still think the ministerial code is a thing.  Bless them, they probably still believe in the tooth fairy as well.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Not convinced by that take.
> I've seen some reporting of (understandably) very mixed feelings within the CLP; officers expressing their misgivings at having to accept their opponent as "their" MP now. I can imagine that this has the potential to divide the activist membership and demotivate campaigning in the constituency. Wakeford simply presenting as Labour and wearing a different rosette doe not necessarily make it any easier for the CLP to win at the next GE.
> 
> As to Starmer not being in position to be picky about who joins to help him...I think there's quite a few expelled members who might challenge that notion.



He will be completely forgotten by the next election, like every other no-mark defector in history. The huffing from some Labour supporters about the defection is utterly bizarre. Starmer (or any leader) would have been _insane_ to refuse to accept a defection or to insist on a voting check etc.  Plus, Wakeford's switch has already served to further divide the Tories and deepen their internal feud. Best of all. its had the effect of allowing the mortally damaged Johnson to stagger on for a while longer thereby deepening voter revulsion towards him and the Tories. If you think other calculations like 'activist morale' matter to the two pillars of British parliamentary democracy you'll be in for a long wait.

I'll accept that the further mass public recognition that Tory and Labour are essentially different cheeks of the same arse corrodes confidence and belief in our democratic system but surely we accept that that particular ship sailed _long_ ago?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2022)

No-one thinks the ministerial code is something anyone sticks by, it's just a useful lever for factional warfare


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Yossarian (Jan 20, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> He will be completely forgotten by the next election, like every other no-mark defector in history.



Like that Winston whathisname guy who ended up defecting twice early last century.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>




Assuming this latest 'my sources say' item is largely true Reynolds is toast.  

He's clearly been sunk for a while now so there must be a reason why he hasn't already jumped and taken the some of the flack away from Johnson.  Ordinarily they'd just use our money to cover up their crimes (like Patel's proven bullying) so why not this time?  So far anyway.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 20, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Assuming this latest 'my sources say' item is largely true Reynolds is toast.
> 
> He's clearly been sunk for a while now so there must be a reason why he hasn't already jumped and taken the some of the flack away from Johnson.  Ordinarily they'd just use our money to cover up their crimes (like Patel's proven bullying) so why not this time?  So far anyway.



Maybe he's not playing ball. They can try and blame him and sack him of course but if he then takes his turn in dishing more dirt it's not going to get them very far.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 20, 2022)

That’s their dilemma isn’t it? Come down hard on the underlings and they’ll tell tales. 

Kind of want that to happen just for the mess, the more stories the more lasting damage done to the brand.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

or Knighthood awaits


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 20, 2022)

What is good, it's now become the main story, pushing the lifting of covid restrictions back down the news agenda, using the term 'blackmail' is going to stick in people's minds.

The Guardian explains why this is bad news for the government, in this post on their live page.



> First, Wragg claims some MPs have been told that their constituencies will lose government funding if they don’t back the PM. This would amount to using public money for political advantage, which could conceivably pass a criminal test for corruption, and would be much more serious than threatening an MP with the loss of party funding for campaigning at the next general election. There have been allegations of MPs being threatened with the loss of constituency infrastructure spending under Boris Johnson’s government before, although MPs have not gone on the record to say directly they were threatened in this way.





> Second, Wragg alleges that Tory MPs trying to force Johnson out have been threatened with the publication in the newspapers of stories that would embarrass them. This is entirely plausible; the pro-Johnson papers have already been running articles critical of the 2019 intake Tories calling for a no confidence vote (like this one in the Daily Mail, about Dehenna Davison and Christian Wakeford) and it seems likely they are being briefed by government sources. This is also something that has happened in the past under previous administrations.
> 
> What is new, though, is for an MP like Wragg to publicly denounce it as “blackmail” and for him to encourage victims to go to the police or the Speaker. Even if actions of this kind did not meet a criminal threshold for blackmail, trying to improperly influence an MP does count as contempt of parliament, which means it is something that could in theory be investigated by the Commons authorities. An inquiry of this kind would be highly embarrassing for the government, although MPs may decide not to take up Wragg’s invitation to complain.











						Tory MP claims No 10 ‘blackmailing’ rebels as Wakeford says funding was threatened before he defected – as it happened
					

Latest updates: Christian Wakeford says he was threatened with funding loss; William Wragg urges alleged victims to speak to police




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 20, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Maybe he's not playing ball. They can try and blame him and sack him of course but if he then takes his turn in dishing more dirt it's not going to get them very far.



Yeah I guess the scenario is different from that Patel case.  There they were buying someone's silence over a complaint they had made.  In this situation they'd be buying someone's silence whilst simultaneously trashing their reputation and good name. 

_Good name in man and woman, dear my lord,
Is the immediate jewel of their souls.
Who steals my purse steals trash; 'tis something, nothing;
'Twas mine, 'tis his, and has been slave to thousands;
But he that filches from me my good name
Robs me of that which not enriches him,
And makes me poor indeed._


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2022)

Well done on No.10 recycling the “we don’t know anything” defence.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 20, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> That’s their dilemma isn’t it? Come down hard on the underlings and they’ll tell tales.



Speculating but I guess Johnson doesn't have the levels of trust that you need people to have in you if you want them to take the fall for you. It's obviously a pretty seedy type of trust - 'take the hit and you'll be looked after' like in a Mafia film - but would anyone trust Johnson to back them up in any way ever if it was inconvenient to him?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm not so sure admitting threats is such a good defence...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes I'm totally sure Fabricant has threatened loads of whips effectively. Threatened them that they won't get promotions, that he'll release compromising snippets of information about them


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 20, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 306744
> 
> I'm not so sure admitting threats is such a good defence...



Also not a good look after all the complaints about the threats MP's get from the public everyday.  He's basically saying threats are part and parcel of being a politician, so all fine.


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yes I'm totally sure Fabricant has threatened loads of whips effectively. Threatened them that they won't get promotions, that he'll release compromising snippets of information about them



… that he’ll eat all their Coffeemate


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 20, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Also not a good look after all the complaints about the threats MP's get from the public everyday.  He's basically saying threats are part and parcel of being a politician, so all fine.


It further highlights how rubbish and rotten the whole establishment is.


----------



## prunus (Jan 20, 2022)

agricola said:


> … that he’ll eat all their Coffeemate



He’d better leave all my coffee alone mate.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2022)

Not sure if this has already been posted, apologies if it has:


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't think anyone is saying he's anything but vermin tbf.


Apart from Starmer et al.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Apart from Starmer et al.


and shammer's hardly likely to say he's been conned is he


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

If the threats he's talking about are illegal and even criminal, and Fabricant is saying that they are commonplace, there must be loads of witnesses and evidence for any criminal inquiry 

... ah no that's not how it works is it


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2022)

Well....



though I suppose it is too much to hope that the Met will investigate


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If the threats he's talking about are illegal and even criminal, and Fabricant is saying that they are commonplace, there must be loads of witnesses and evidence for any criminal inquiry
> 
> ... ah no that's not how it works is it


But they probably took place in the past so the Met won't investigate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Well....
> 
> 
> 
> though I suppose it is too much to hope that the Met will investigate



she won't end up as baroness dick of stockwell if the met do investigate.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 20, 2022)

So this bench jumper - it effectively reduces Johnson’s majority by 2 yes ?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2022)

it does - the current majority is 75


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2022)

(though there's also 8 DUP and a scattering of sex beasts suspended from the party who could be called upon in the breach I guess)


----------



## existentialist (Jan 20, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 306744
> 
> I'm not so sure admitting threats is such a good defence...


I don't think Mr Fabricunt gets to go past many clue shops on his way home from parties work.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If the threats he's talking about are illegal and even criminal, and Fabricant is saying that they are commonplace, there must be loads of witnesses and evidence for any criminal inquiry
> 
> ... ah no that's not how it works is it


Yep, every bit of this saga reveals how rotten the whole process is: there's just about everything johnson does or says, his whole being is about dishonesty and the misuse of power. But the rest of it paints a picture of loyalists sent out to the TV studios to defend his absolute, direct, clear lies... you've got the petty threats from the whips that form the day to day or party life... MPs who are mixture of brazen self interest, shithouse rats and whipped dogs...  _Democracy_!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep, every bit of this saga reveals how rotten the whole process is: there's just about everything johnson does or says, his whole being is about dishonesty and the misuse of power. But the rest of it paints a picture of loyalists sent out to the TV studios to defend his absolute, direct, clear lies... you've got the petty threats from the whips that form the day to day or party life... MPs who are mixture of brazen self interest, shithouse rats and whipped dogs...  _Democracy_!


and all backed up by patel and dick and the police so there's no chance of any actual justice.

The one good thing that's come out of this is shining a light on (some of) the corruption that's tolerated and encouraged.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 20, 2022)

Illegal Parties in downing street, chaos in the Tory party and now Blackmail, where will it end?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2022)

Oooo:


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 20, 2022)

Trying to catch up on the thread:


not-bono-ever said:


> If it’s more than just you having a bevvy in the same room, it’s a party


Yeah, but I'm not sure that your party has a workable strategy for forming a left government.


two sheds said:


> This Stewart Lee?
> 
> oops Sun link


Was this at Downing Street? Is this related to how the bairn's swing got broken?  


Humberto said:


> He doesn't need the money; so what is he in it for? Patriotism, duty? Obviously not.


Fair point, I'm not convinced Stewart Lee is in it for patriotism or duty either.


cupid_stunt said:


> William Wragg has thrown the first hand grenade of the day, accusing the government of blackmailing rebel MPs, and calling of those MPs to report the threats to both the speaker & the police.


Is it just me, or does anyone else always find themselves reminded of that line about him being the Wario version of Billy Bragg?


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2022)

> *Boris Johnson will probably be forced out of office over the lockdown party row, a leading Tory MP has predicted. *
> 
> Steve Baker told the BBC's Nick Robinson a growing rebellion from Tory MPs over gatherings in No 10 "looks like checkmate" for the prime minister.
> 
> The former Brexit minister - seen as influential backbench figure - said the current situation was "appalling, and the public are rightly furious".











						Looks like checkmate for Boris Johnson, says senior Tory Steve Baker
					

Steve Baker tells the BBC the row over lockdown parties is "appalling" amid threats of a Tory rebellion.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2022)

Ah the spectacle of politicians having to pretend to be shocked by this skullduggery.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 20, 2022)

Guardian has identified this story on Monday about Johnson critic Andrew Bridgen as one of the leaks originating from the whips for disloyalty.









						Conservative MP Andrew Bridgen took cash from timber firm
					

A prominent Conservative MP accepted a £5,000 donation from a timber firm months after he lobbied a government minister to help with their tax affairs.Andrew Br




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				




fuck this country’s pliant media.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 20, 2022)

Johnson is in a zugzwang.
He will try to clear the board with a sweep of his arm and leave others to pick up the pieces.


----------



## agricola (Jan 20, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Guardian has identified this story on Monday about Johnson critic Andrew Bridgen as one of the leaks originating from the whips for disloyalty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No to disagree but “pliant” isn’t the right word there; especially for these papers “complicit” or “compromised” would be more accurate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Guardian has identified this story on Monday about Johnson critic Andrew Bridgen as one of the leaks originating from the whips for disloyalty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you cannot hope to bribe or twist
- thank god! - the british journalist
but seeing what they'll do
unbribed there's no occasion to


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2022)

elbows said:


> Ah the spectacle of politicians having to pretend to be shocked by this skullduggery.





elbows said:


> Ah the spectacle of politicians having to pretend to be shocked by this skullduggery.



_'I'm really shocked! My understanding was that the whips simply asked MPs to follow the party line and just had a bit of a sigh if someone was voting with their conscience'._


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2022)

The foul express has up to 5 others tories thinking about defecting (on just about nil evidence from the article):








						Red Wall MPs that could join Christian Wakeford
					

FORMER Tory MP Christian Wakeford crossed the floor yesterday to join the Labour Party in one of the most damning examples of floundering support for the Prime Minister as the Downing Street parties scandal continues.




					www.express.co.uk
				




This has it on 'up to 8', on a similar lack of evidence:








						'Up to Eight' Tories Are In Talks To Defect To Labour
					

Any further defections are likely heap more pressure on Boris Johnson.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				




Odds on there will be no more jumping ship, but the rumours stir the pot even further.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 20, 2022)

I’m sure the SNP’s reputation for having the tightest discipline with least rebellious MPs has nothing to do with any untoward pressure from their whips ever


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The foul express has up to 5 others tories thinking about defecting (on just about nil evidence from the article):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to reserve judgement until I've heard from Dan 'enough letters by 6pm tonight' Hodges.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2022)

FWIW, I don't think johnson is going to survive, even after this reprieve following the MP jumping ship. However, continuing the discussion about post truth spinning, he'll certainly be working on a way of stepping round Sue Gray's findings. He'll pretty much know what she's going to find, given that he knew all the details of the parties anyway. He'll know there will be enough in there to throw doubt on his honesty, at least by implication.  But even now he and his cronies will be working on a strategy to get round it.  All the 'contrition, lessons to be learned, new culture, bribes to all and sundry, going on the attack against Labour... '. As I say, I don't think it will work, but he'll be beavering away as we speak.  Everything is a commodity and the truth is just an inconvenience with these cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> FWIW, I don't think johnson is going to survive, even after this reprieve following the MP jumping ship. However, continuing the discussion about post truth spinning, he'll certainly be working on a way of stepping round Sue Gray's findings. He'll pretty much know what she's going to find, given that he knew all the details of the parties anyway. He'll know there will be enough in there to throw doubt on his honesty, at least by implication.  But even now he and his cronies will be working on a strategy to get round it.  All the 'contrition, lessons to be learned, new culture, bribes to all and sundry, going on the attack against Labour... '. As I say, I don't think it will work, but he'll be beavering away as we speak.  Everything is a commodity and the truth is just an inconvenience with these cunts.


johnson doesn't beaver away. he gets pissed and hopes someone else is beavering away.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson doesn't beaver away. he gets pissed and hopes someone else is beavering away.


'_Good good, ah, I see you are beavering away!  I'll be in the garden... where's that new fridge?  No, no, not the hiding-in-fridge, you silly minion! The Co-Op plonk fridge_',


----------



## A380 (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 20, 2022)

Ah the obligatory beginners guide to whips which emerges at a moment like this.









						What are whips and are MPs scared of them?
					

A Tory MP's allegations of threats by whips have cast light on the dark arts of party discipline.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> The former foreign secretary Jack Straw describes in his memoirs how, when he looked likely to defy the Labour Party line as a young MP in the 1980s, the legendary Labour whip Walter Harrison's attempt to dissuade him involved administering a painful twist to his genitals.


Gentlemen, this is democracy manifest!



> But the point here is that core whipping is supposed to be invisible. Government business is supposed to go through smoothly and efficiently, with the behind-the-scenes efforts which make it happen never exposed to the light. If strong-arm tactics become the story, they've failed.
> 
> When, during the Blair years, the Labour MP Paul Marsden objected to a dressing down from the then Chief Whip, Hillary Armstrong, he recorded the exchange and went public by giving a verbatim account to the Mail on Sunday.
> 
> No 10 was forced to put out a statement saying that dissenting backbenchers would be allowed to speak out on the Iraq war. At the time, it was an extraordinary thing to do, but these days MPs are more likely to go public if they think they're being mistreated.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 20, 2022)

Yeah, whipping in and lobbying would be 2 things that wouldn't exist in my peoples parliament idea. Make democracy a reality not an illusion


----------



## Sue (Jan 20, 2022)

Channel 4 News just opened with the Godfather theme. The whips could dream of such power but 🍿 whatever.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 20, 2022)

Big dog saved by a sausage.

Looks like the earlier Punch and Judy suggestions might hold a *link*....

I'll get me coat.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Newsnight seems to be saying that Boris had a wonderful performance today and is now safe. I must admit I haven't seen the news today but I did watch PMQs and he got totally mauled as far as I could see. Did I miss something?



You missed the bit where Johnson threatened to pull the rug out from under the BBC.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## little_legs (Jan 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> FWIW, I don't think johnson is going to survive, even after this reprieve following the MP jumping ship. However, continuing the discussion about post truth spinning, he'll certainly be working on a way of stepping round Sue Gray's findings. He'll pretty much know what she's going to find, given that he knew all the details of the parties anyway. He'll know there will be enough in there to throw doubt on his honesty, at least by implication.  But even now he and his cronies will be working on a strategy to get round it.  All the 'contrition, lessons to be learned, new culture, bribes to all and sundry, going on the attack against Labour... '. As I say, I don't think it will work, but he'll be beavering away as we speak.  Everything is a commodity and the truth is just an inconvenience with these cunts.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 20, 2022)

From today’s Popbitch:

boris_bogtrotter writes:
"Stanley Johnson was in my local in Queens Park on Monday night, drinking a half of lager in an Estrella glass and eating cheese crisps. I mentioned to someone that it must be tense in the Johnson family at the moment, and was reminded of an incident here last summer when someone approached Stanley in the same pub to tell him that his son was a cunt. To which Johnson Senior wearily replied, 'Yes, I know.'"


----------



## MrSki (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 20, 2022)

Parody Boris Johnson

@BorisJohnson_MP

On the bright side, it’s quite nice to prove wrong all those who thought I couldn’t sink any lower. #blackmail


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 20, 2022)

Strange that the BBC isn’t highlighting the shitty smears published in the Tory press about the dissidents, the evidence of whips putting this stuff out as a punishment is there in plain sight.  Doesn’t form part of their story.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

Lol moment on BBC questiontime when Bruce invites anyone in the audience who might like to speak in favour of blustercunt...response there came none.

_what, no-one...no-one at all.....😂_


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 20, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Strange that the BBC isn’t highlighting the shitty smears published in the Tory press about the dissidents, the evidence of whips putting this stuff out as a punishment is there in plain sight.  Doesn’t form part of their story.


I struggle to see how a tory MP would accuse his party of blackmail, unless they were actually blackmailing people,


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Lol moment on BBC questiontime when Bruce invites anyone in the audience who might like to speak in favour of blustercunt...response there came none.
> 
> _what, no-one...no-one at all.....😂_


One of the best things I've seen for a while lol


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Lol moment on BBC questiontime when Bruce invites anyone in the audience who might like to speak in favour of blustercunt...response there came none.
> 
> _what, no-one...no-one at all.....😂_



Yeah, is quite watchable tonight.  Usually I can’t bear more than a minute.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2022)

It's such a bullshit circus between the executive, capital and compliant (permitted/feasible) media.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 20, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> One of the best things I've seen for a while lol


there a video yet?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Lol moment on BBC questiontime when Bruce invites anyone in the audience who might like to speak in favour of blustercunt...response there came none.
> 
> _what, no-one...no-one at all.....😂_


Tories squirming in their seats


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> there a video yet?


Funny as when a keen audience member put her hand up, Bruce pounced and then the woman said she was doing so to ask a question.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 20, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> there a video yet?


----------



## Sue (Jan 20, 2022)

2hats said:


>



Tbf i suspect he doesn't actually give a fuck about Dross' office being disrespected.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 20, 2022)

Pretty much nail on the head:


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Pretty much nail on the head:




Very, very disturbing.

Yeah, sums it up in 3 words.


----------



## pesh (Jan 21, 2022)

'disturbing we chose someone so unsuitable'  
We're not even trusted to name boats ffs.


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2022)

Front page of the Times:


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2022)

Isn’t blackmail and intimidation what the Whips are _supposed_ to do?


----------



## Ming (Jan 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 306782


Do you have any TWA coffee? No? OK…I’ll have a cup of TWA Johnson.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 21, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Pretty much nail on the head:



Yes. Although it's a crying shame for the country to have submitted itself once again to spectating an inter-Old Etonian drama as a substitute for politics.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Yes. Although it's a crying shame for the country to have submitted itself once again to spectating an inter-Old Etonian drama as a substitute for politics.



Indeed.  Brexit in a nutshell, frankly.


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Isn’t blackmail and intimidation what the Whips are _supposed_ to do?


Yes but at times like these its also customary for the press to want to have its cake and eat it, pointing out what a grubby, arm-twisting business the whips stuff is, whilst at the same time offering some fig leaf for the notion of decent and honourable democracy and efficient management of government business. That sort of double-think often involves us being invited to believe there is some imaginary line between decency and stuff that is considered beyond the pale. But in reality that line is not drawn according to how dastardly the whips have been, its actually based on other political events meaning that on the occasion the whipping details have become public. Its that we are getting to hear about the accusations that makes this stuff newsworthy, causing politicians to fake pious noises of surprise, not that such things happen. Its a sign of conflict within the elites that has bubbled beyond the normal manageable levels. There was quite a bit of that in the Iraq war for example, and then later quite some effort put into heads rolling afterwards in order to reset things back to the customary status quo. This extended as far as the BBC in that case, eg Greg Dykes head rolling as a result, eventually. A line had been crossed, but most commentary was lying about the nature of the line and why crossing it publicly was not something the establishment wants to see made a regular habit of.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Isn’t blackmail and intimidation what the Whips are _supposed_ to do?



not exactly a new thing, is it?









						Former whip helped scandal-hit MPs
					

Footage has emerged of a former Conservative MP suggesting to the BBC in 1995 that party whips might not disclose certain behaviour of colleagues including that "involving small boys."



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Raheem (Jan 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not exactly a new thing, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A criminal offence anywhere else.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2022)

elbows said:


> Yes but at times like these its also customary for the press to want to have its cake and eat it, pointing out what a grubby, arm-twisting business the whips stuff is, whilst at the same time offering some fig leaf for the notion of decent and honourable democracy and efficient management of government business. That sort of double-think often involves us being invited to believe there is some imaginary line between decency and stuff that is considered beyond the pale. But in reality that line is not drawn according to how dastardly the whips have been, its actually based on other political events meaning that on the occasion the whipping details have become public. Its that we are getting to hear about the accusations that makes this stuff newsworthy, causing politicians to fake pious noises of surprise, not that such things happen. Its a sign of conflict within the elites that has bubbled beyond the normal manageable levels. There was quite a bit of that in the Iraq war for example, and then later quite some effort put into heads rolling afterwards in order to reset things back to the customary status quo. This extended as far as the BBC in that case, eg Greg Dykes head rolling as a result, eventually. A line had been crossed, but most commentary was lying about the nature of the line and why crossing it publicly was not something the establishment wants to see made a regular habit of.



Can’t disagree with anything there.


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2022)

Double-think on the matter of whips extends to obituaries and the fact that some articles today were dwelling on the whips also being there to support MPs when their private lives ended up in the shit.

It seems that the uglier the techniques used, the more a big show must be made of concepts like honour.

Take for example the old Labour whip who was mentioned in Jack Straws book as having twisted his genitals. That sort of thing didnt feature much in his obituary. Some ugly whipping stuff was mentioned in passing, but stuff like the following was also included. We are invited to dwell on 'a sense of honour':



> Despite the tough dealings in which he engaged as the deputy chief whip during those immensely difficult years in which he helped keep Labour in office, there was a considerable nobility to Harrison's personal role. It has only recently been revealed that in order to try to spare the dying Labour MP Sir Alfred Broughton from being brought into the Commons for the vote of confidence which precipitated the 1979 general election, Harrison approached his opposite number in the Conservative whips' office, Bernard "Jack" Weatherill. He asked the Tory deputy chief whip to observe the convention under which a member of the other party would abstain to match the absence of a sick MP.
> 
> According to a new play, This House by James Graham, currently being staged at the National Theatre, Weatherill asserted that the convention was not applicable in such a critical vote and no Tory MP could possibly agree to abstain; he then offered to do so himself out of his own sense of honour. Harrison, motivated by a similar decency, recognised that such a gesture would certainly affect Weatherill's future career and refused to accept the offer.
> 
> Broughton was not obliged to attend the vote and the government lost by one vote. Broughton died five days later and Weatherill was subsequently elected Speaker of the Commons, despite the opposition of the new prime minister, Margaret Thatcher, to his candidacy. Harrison always treasured a letter from a defeated but unresentful Callaghan assuring him that he had done the right thing in deciding not to bring Broughton to Westminster for the vote.











						Walter Harrison obituary
					

Wakefield MP and tough Labour deputy chief whip who kept Callaghan in power




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2022)

To be fair this BBC article about the death of the same Walter Harrison did manage to start on an honest note:









						Passing of a legend
					

Walter Harrison, the whip who kept Jim Callaghan's government afloat, has died.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> Words like "tough" and "old school" don't convey the sheer force of personality that kept Labour rebels in line and usually delivered enough minority party votes to allow the government to cling to office.
> 
> Jack Straw's newly published memoirs include an account of how Harrison once settled an argument with him with a brutal testicular squeeze. The future Lord Chancellor was reduced to teary-eyed agreement in moments. "What was that for…?" he is said to have squeaked. "Nowt," came the answer. "Think what I'd do if you crossed me."
> 
> I interviewed Walter in 2004 for a programme about the fall of the Callaghan government, which he did so much to postpone. Even in slightly frail old age, he was an intimidating figure and he dominated the interview.



The rest of that article is dedicated to the same story about the dying MP and the fall of the Callaghan government.

The Guardian obituary mentioned his friendly grin, but in images online it is hard not to see a ball-squeezing whips face.







To be fair to the Guardian obituary, it does include this:



> Harrison's achievement was to mount a fierce campaign to keep Labour in power and Margaret Thatcher out, establishing a one-man intelligence system and exploiting with minimum scruple every weakness of his opponents.


----------



## Ming (Jan 21, 2022)

Just thinking. With his Turkish nose and blond mop he actually does (apart from being small, out of shape and wobbly) resemble and act like a decadent Roman Emperor. Maybe he’ll elevate his horse to higher office?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 21, 2022)

I love it that the red wall torys have pissed their knickers. After having the train set and high speed railway line taken away and the failure to level anything up to any kind of powerhouse. Now the rising costs of heating (it aint grim up north but it can get fuckin cold). Hopefully they've been taught a valuable lesson by BJ.


----------



## Supine (Jan 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Isn’t blackmail and intimidation what the Whips are _supposed_ to do?



Yes. The clue is in name. Whip.


----------



## agricola (Jan 21, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I love it that the red wall torys have pissed their knickers. After having the train set and high speed railway line taken away and the failure to level anything up to any kind of powerhouse. Now the rising costs of heating (it aint grim up north but it can get fuckin cold). Hopefully they've been taught a valuable lesson by BJ.



TBF Northern Tories in my experience usually expect their lessers to be grateful for whatever crumbs are thrown their way.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 21, 2022)

In view of the amount of information out there, I am struggling to see how Sue Gray's report could be a complete whitewash now, because it's unlikely to be accepted in the court of public opinion, so it's good to see reports of growing fears in Downing Street, Johnson is going to have a long squeaky bum time weekend.



> Fears are growing inside 10 Downing Street that former pub landlady Sue Gray could call time on Boris Johnson in her Whitehall report on partygate.
> 
> Sky News understands there is nervousness in Number 10 over what the top civil servant's report on the Downing Street parties - which some MPs believe could be published as early as Monday - will reveal.
> 
> According to sources, some in Downing Street fear the investigation has unearthed damaging evidence and they are now doubtful the report will clear the prime minister.











						Downing Street parties: Plotters against Boris Johnson consider releasing recording of 'heated' exchange with chief whip after intimidation claims
					

The business secretary told Sky News he was surprised to see claims of blackmail by whips and allegations should be looked into - but said it is nothing he has ever heard of.




					news.sky.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 21, 2022)

Liz Truss, “The Prime Minister has my 100 per cent support [inwardly sniggering]. I want the Prime Minister to continue as long as possible in his job [which is only a few more days now]. He is doing a fantastic job [of destroying himself]. There is no leadership election [yet, but I have my ducks lined-up].”

The Man in the Next Room needs to do some videos on all this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



The WFH thing I assume is to try and keep the donors happy. Although I think it may too late for a lot of office related jobs. I received a job spec from a recruitment agent (Software testing) and regarding work location was basically, 'meh': Come in if you want, WFH if you want, or mixed. Basically if I saw them I couple of times a month it was fine. Which as it was about 60 miles away would be OK. This gives them a larger pool of candidates, less overheads and happier employees as they can choose not doing work via top bantz and office gossip in the office or staying at home and posting on forums 😉 

Different job will have different requirement, but I think things have changed at least for the medium term.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

What interests me is what Johnson will do next after so many years in the spotlight ... will his lamentable performance finally affect his worth as a twatty columnist ?
Will we have to suffer even more dreadful "biographies" of national heroes ?
And will his missis hang around ?

Are there other examples we can look to ?

And what will the new recumbent think of living with the wallpaper ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And what will the new recumbent think of living with the wallpaper ?


they'll obvs be looking at the ceiling, not the walls


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What interests me is what Johnson will do next after so many years in the spotlight


don't know what he'll do but i know where he'll go


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And what will the new recumbent think of living with the wallpaper ?


I hope you're not suggesting


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 21, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> The WFH thing I assume is to try and keep the donors happy. Although I think it may too late for a lot of office related jobs. I received a job spec from a recruitment agent (Software testing) and regarding work location was basically, 'meh': Come in if you want, WFH if you want, or mixed. Basically if I saw them I couple of times a month it was fine. Which as it was about 60 miles away would be OK. This gives them a larger pool of candidates, less overheads and happier employees as they can choose not doing work via top bantz and office gossip in the office or staying at home and posting on forums 😉
> 
> Different job will have different requirement, but I think things have changed at least for the medium term.



It largely so that he can signal that the needs of capital trump human life. A position long demanded by the Daily Mail and parts of their parliamentary party and obviously now conceded by Johnson as part of the fightback to protect his position. It also provides the spectacle of Johnson 'defeating' recalcitrant public sector unions who might have the temerity to ask if workplaces are safe before their members return to them. 

As you say its pyrrhic stuff. Most employers have already twigged that they can save rent, space, reduce bills and extract more from their workforce through hybrid working.


----------



## contadino (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What interests me is what Johnson will do next after so many years in the spotlight ... will his lamentable performance finally affect his worth as a twatty columnist ?
> Will we have to suffer even more dreadful "biographies" of national heroes ?
> And will his missis hang around ?
> 
> ...


LBC and GB News beckon. He'll be encouraged to amp the Billy Bunter act and won't be editorially encumbered by the truth.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> recumbent


In my defence, I am more used to discussions about cycling ...
(I'm 61 1/2 you know ! )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What interests me is what Johnson will do next after so many years in the spotlight ... will his lamentable performance finally affect his worth as a twatty columnist ?


Instinctively I presume not too much; probably still a lot of kudos getting an ex-PM, particularly one known to generate clicks and chatter, in your pages.

But it's not like I know 'owt about the cash-for-columns market, so who knows.


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

contadino said:


> LBC and GB News beckon. He'll be encouraged to amp the Billy Bunter act and won't be editorially encumbered by the truth.


I don't think he'd be bothered with all that tbh. Too much like hard work.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 21, 2022)

Maybe eating a kangaroo's arsehole in a rainforest for money.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 21, 2022)

Nah books, lectures, tours, commentary etc. Probably a couple of consultancy roles after a decent gap.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> In my defence, I am more used to discussions about cycling ...
> (I'm 61 1/2 you know ! )


post up your secret diary then


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

My first thought was that he must have squirreled away enough money that he won't need to work - but of course I forgot his tribe of useless eaters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> My first thought was that he must have squirreled away enough money that he won't need to work - but of course I forgot his tribe of useless eaters.


tribe is correct - most estimates now cluster around the 25 mark


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What interests me is what Johnson will do next after so many years in the spotlight ... will his lamentable performance finally affect his worth as a twatty columnist ?



If he wants to continue his political career, he might now be regretting giving up his American citizenship.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 21, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> If he wants to continue his political career, he might now be regretting giving up his American citizenship.


He would make a good Democratic mayor of New York


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> If he wants to continue his political career, he might now be regretting giving up his American citizenship.


Didn't he do that to avoid US taxes? Money worries are going to chase him all the way and will dictate how he earns a living post No 10.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> My first thought was that he must have squirreled away enough money that he won't need to work - but of course I forgot his tribe of useless eaters.


Also feel like the concept "enough money" doesn't really exist for Johnson and his ilk.

In general, for that lot it's less about achieving a certain lifestyle, more about keeping score.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> useless eaters.


Not a good turn of phrase to use.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Not a good turn of phrase to use.


seemed fitting in this situation but yes indeed.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> don't think he'd be bothered with all that tbh. Too much like hard work.



Probably less work than newspaper columns - and he _does_ need the money...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm sure he'd find a ghost writer easily enough


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> If he wants to continue his political career, he might now be regretting giving up his American citizenship.


Blimey - was that a pre-requisite for becoming PM ?


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Probably less work than newspaper columns - and he _does_ need the money...


Boris Johnson will have no shortage of work-light income streams when he leaves office, without having to debase himself presenting an LBC phone-in. He's the prime minister ffs.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> seemed fitting in this situation but yes indeed.


Not sure using Nazi terminology for people with disabilities is ever fitting tbh.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

hadn't realized that's where it came from so yes


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> hadn't realized that's where it came from so yes


regardless of the source it's a pretty grim thing to say about some actual children


----------



## Sue (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Blimey - was that a pre-requisite for becoming PM ?


Presumably he did it before then for tax reasons.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> hadn't realized that's where it came from so yes


Every day is a school day etc.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 21, 2022)

think hes pretty toxic with the public now. hes going to get people shouting abuse at him whenever he appears. hell get a fat advance for his auto-biography though.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 21, 2022)

On the 'rebels' who think they have been blackmailed by the whips.... they are _threatening_ to release texts and a recording of one of them having a shouty match.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> Boris Johnson will have no shortage of work-light income streams when he leaves office, without having to debase himself presenting an LBC phone-in. He's the prime minister ffs.



GBN?


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> GBN?


The same. He'll be able to make millions doing fuck all sitting on company boards and doing after dinner speeches from time to time, why would he bother?


----------



## pesh (Jan 21, 2022)

3 hours a day of people phoning in to call him a cunt sounds like pretty good radio tbf.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> The same. He'll be able to make millions doing fuck all sitting on company boards and doing after dinner speeches from time to time, why would he bother?



Likes the attention and hearing the sound of his own voice, maybe. But perhaps he might be chastened after all this and prefer the boards/speeches etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

pesh said:


> 3 hours a day of people phoning in to call him a cunt sounds like pretty good radio tbf.


Bring back the stocks for abdpj


----------



## JimW (Jan 21, 2022)

Form a pop duo with Blair on guitar.


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What interests me is what Johnson will do next after so many years in the spotlight ... will his lamentable performance finally affect his worth as a twatty columnist ?
> Will we have to suffer even more dreadful "biographies" of national heroes ?
> And will his missis hang around ?
> 
> ...


Got a book tour in the US in May apparently


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

gosub said:


> Got a book tour in the US in May apparently


do you have a source for this remarkable piece of information?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> do you have a source for this remarkable piece of information?


I would assume that without a source.


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2022)

On mobile at mo will see if I can dig it out again when get home... Not new news though came across story last autumn


----------



## not a trot (Jan 21, 2022)

So will historians call this the Johnson era, or the total bollocks era.


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

Badgers said:


> I would assume that without a source.


you think it's plausible that the current prime minister of the united kingdom has a promotional book tour of the united states booked for May this year?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Dominic Cummings claims Boris Johnson was writing Shakespeare book instead of dealing with COVID
					

The PM's former chief of staff has made the first on-record claim Boris Johnson was concentrating on his book rather than important issues.




					news.sky.com
				




Friday 12 November 2021 21:27, UK


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> you think it's plausible that the current prime minister of the united kingdom has a promotional book tour of the united states booked for May this year?


Would you think he is self serving financially? Or perhaps lazy? 

Or are you just being pendantic to make a post ?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Dominic Cummings claims Boris Johnson was writing Shakespeare book instead of dealing with COVID
> 
> 
> The PM's former chief of staff has made the first on-record claim Boris Johnson was concentrating on his book rather than important issues.
> ...


Wow!! 

I am amazied at this bold claim 😮


----------



## contadino (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> The same. He'll be able to make millions doing fuck all sitting on company boards and doing after dinner speeches from time to time, why would he bother?


There are two reasons companies want ex-ministers on their boards: 1. As a show of gravity and heft, and 2. To make use of that ministers relationships. Boris is a toxic laughing stock so 1 is not applicable, and as soon as all his 'supporters' stop getting paid to support him, they won't answer his calls so 2 is not applicable.


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Would you think he is self serving financially? Or perhaps lazy?
> 
> Or are you just being pendantic to make a post ?


He's an awful human being, but he's not going on a book tour of the united states this spring. Serving prime ministers don't go on book tours.

I know you guys believe any old shit about people you don't like, but come on. You don't even need to look for a source for some of this bollocks it's so obviously made up.


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

contadino said:


> There are two reasons companies want ex-ministers on their boards: 1. As a show of gravity and heft, and 2. To make use of that ministers relationships. Boris is a toxic laughing stock so 1 is not applicable, and as soon as all his 'supporters' stop getting paid to support him, they won't answer his calls so 2 is not applicable.


It's a nice fantasy to imagine him friendless, alone and unable to leverage his political contacts after all this, but it's not real sorry.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> He's an awful human being, but he's not going on a book tour of the united states this spring. Serving prime ministers don't go on book tours.
> 
> I know you guys believe any old shit about people you don't like, but come on. You don't even need to look for a source for some of this bollocks it's so obviously made up.


I heard he's changed it to July so he can attend Bohemian Grove


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2022)

contadino said:


> There are two reasons companies want ex-ministers on their boards: 1. As a show of gravity and heft, and 2. To make use of that ministers relationships. Boris is a toxic laughing stock so 1 is not applicable, and as soon as all his 'supporters' stop getting paid to support him, they won't answer his calls so 2 is not applicable.



yes, hard to see mr "fuck business" getting that many offers from the more conservative bits of the city.

although there's bound to be some businesses that go for the edgelord approach who might want him...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, hard to see mr "fuck business" getting that many offers from the more conservative bits of the city.
> 
> although there's bound to be some businesses that go for the edgelord approach who might want him...


they'll get him in and then at the end of the day say 'if you hear anyone saying any rubbish like that tell your line manager immediately'


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2022)

He's got a book out in May. Of course he's not going on a promotional tour whilst still serving as PM though. Come on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

xenon said:


> He's got a book out in May. Of course he's not going on a promotional tour whilst still serving as PM though. Come on.


you're more confident than you've any right to be, as he has form










						Boris Johnson criticised for promoting book on official Serbia visit
					

Labour calls on foreign secretary to explain why he took time to discuss The Churchill Factor and sign copies at Belgrade store




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2022)

Get your tickets to see Boris Johnson Prime Minister of the United Kingdom  signing books at Waterstones...


----------



## xenon (Jan 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you're more confident than you've any right to be, as he has form
> 
> View attachment 306864
> 
> ...



That's not a book tour though is it.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

Technically, yes it is


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 21, 2022)

He went on a US book tour while serving as mayor of London in 2014 - can't see him doing one while serving as PM, though I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up plugging it during talk-show appearances if he does go to the US this year.


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2022)

I think that was what I was remembering.  I know Hougton & Stodder have (sensibly) shelved UK plans for the book that is already significantly late, but Riverhead seem to expect US publication this Spring.  Assumption on my part, but publishers usally expect authors to make themselves avialble to assist promoting the thing


----------



## Wilf (Jan 21, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> He went on a US book tour while serving as mayor of London in 2014 - can't see him doing one while serving as PM, though I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up plugging it during talk-show appearances if he does go to the US this year.


... on the Graham Norton show... in a probing interview with James Cordon... at the next WWE extravaganza...


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> mainstream media interviews by the few tories prepared to go OTR tonight seem to indicate that the Parliamentary party see the opportunity to ditch blustercunt.


I love 'blustercunt', sums him up to a tee.

"May I just say at this juncture that while I am at present unaware of the identity of the lady or indeed gentleman upon this esteemed board who first coined the name 'blustercunt', it is my belief that 'blustercunt' is the perfect and ideally succinct manner in which to describe this mendacious and ethically-free pissing toad whose misfortune this country has to have him as PM.

I shall be using the term 'blustercunt' in my professional and personal communications from hereon, and I commend its use to the nation, and congratulate its creator.

'Blustercunt! 'Blustercunt'! 'Blustercunt'!"


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

you can actually see him doing it - in his jokey way "I saved the world from covid hahaha as I've described in my forthcoming book hahaha"


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, hard to see mr "fuck business" getting that many offers from the more conservative bits of the city.
> 
> although there's bound to be some businesses that go for the edgelord approach who might want him...


BrewDog might take him on, for the 'irony' and the lolz


----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

gosub said:


> I think that was what I was remembering.  I know Hougton & Stodder have (sensibly) shelved UK plans for the book that is already significantly late, but Riverhead seem to expect US publication this Spring.  Assumption on my part, but publishers usally expect authors to make themselves avialble to assist promoting the thing



in the twitter thread you've linked to here, Riverhead claim not to be aware of the book at all when Goodall contacted them, so I guess it's not being published in the spring and their expectations of their authors being available for promotional work are moot (but he would not be doing a book tour of the US while serving as PM, whatever they expected)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> BrewDog might take him on, for the 'irony' and the lolz


he will be renouncing his worldly life and retiring to spend more time as a twitching corpse twitcher in the south atlantic


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2022)

xenon said:


> He's got a book out in May. Of course he's not going on a promotional tour whilst still serving as PM though. Come on.


well (1) this is American's we are talking about, who in my experience can be quite litigious. and (2) and more impotrantly making comitments and then breaking them, that sort of thing can do terrible damage to a gentleman's reputiation, could come across as unreliable or untrustworthy


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> I shall be using the term 'blustercunt' in my professional and personal communications from hereon, and I commend its use to the nation, and congratulate its creator.



Earliest use I can find on here seems to be this from September 2019



brogdale said:


> Came across as a limited, monomaniacal, evasive, blustercunt in PMQs.
> Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> you can actually see him doing it - in his jokey way "I saved the world from covid hahaha as I've described in my forthcoming book hahaha"


why imagine stuff like this that hasn't happened and isn't going to happen? the guy does plenty of awful stuff that's real, why not stick with that?


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> in the twitter thread you've linked to here, Riverhead claim not to be aware of the book at all when Goodall contacted them, so I guess it's not being published in the spring and their expectations of their authors being available for promotional work are moot (but he would not be doing a book tour of the US while serving as PM, whatever they expected)


that was the tweet I was trying to link to....they told him they were unaware of the book in the April then a month later its listed for publication this Spring


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## scalyboy (Jan 21, 2022)

not a trot said:


> So will historians call this the Johnson era, or the total bollocks era.


Shamblicene. 
Or Blustercuntolithic.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Earliest use I can find on here seems to be this from September 2019


Good work brogdale


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

not a trot said:


> So will historians call this the Johnson era, or the total bollocks era.


the kakocene, the age of shit


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

gosub said:


> that was the tweet I was trying to link to....they told him they were unaware of the book in the April then a month later its listed for publication this Spring


I think we can be confident it won't be published in the spring, whatever his american publisher has listed on their website. 

It would be fucking funny if it was mind - it's easy to stonewall over whether the prime minister has spent time during the biggest peacetime crisis in a century writing a book that hasn't been submitted to the publishers. Not so easy if it's actually been published.


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think we can be confident it won't be published in the spring, whatever his american publisher has listed on their website.
> 
> It would be fucking funny if it was mind - it's easy to stonewall over whether the prime minister has spent time during the biggest peacetime crisis in a century writing a book that hasn't been submitted to the publishers. Not so easy if it's actually been published.


if the then ex PM had to spend a while out of the country making good on comitments that are supposed to net him a half mil, it would probably suit him.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> why imagine stuff like this that hasn't happened and isn't going to happen? the guy does plenty of awful stuff that's real, why not stick with that?





killer b said:


> It would be fucking funny if it was mind - it's easy to stonewall over whether the prime minister has spent time during the biggest peacetime crisis in a century writing a book that hasn't been submitted to the publishers. Not so easy if it's actually been published.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 21, 2022)

gosub said:


> that sort of thing can do terrible damage to a gentleman's reputiation, could come across as unreliable or untrustworthy



Think that reputational ship sailed for Johnson many many years ago


----------



## andysays (Jan 21, 2022)

xenon said:


> He's got a book out in May. Of course he's not going on a promotional tour whilst still serving as PM though. Come on.


So presumably that means he's planning to resign as PM in April (assuming he lasts that long)


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


>


Quite right, we're onto two pages of fantasy politics. 

His book isn't coming out in the US in the spring, and he won't be touring to promote it. Maybe talk about real things instead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

Carvaged said:


>


the bells! the bells!


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Think that reputational ship sailed for Johnson many many years ago


I think its wrong to pre judge what Sue Grey has to say.  All these people trying to mis represent works dos as 'parties' though I get the impression Sir Keith probably does think of work dos as fun rather than something to be endured.  That said the one that happened whilst the PM was away collecting his thoughts ahead of the funeral of HRH Prince Phillip...the one with a DJ (presumably playing music with a repetative beat) to more than 10 people...legally thats not a party


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

gosub said:


> the one that happened whilst the PM was away collecting his thoughts ahead of the funeral of HRH Prince Phillip


that would only have taken a moment


----------



## brogdale (Jan 21, 2022)

Can tell it's a vermin party...no ale.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

"The existence of text messages and a photograph of the event - which this newspaper has decided not to reproduce for source protection - could complicate any defence mounted by No 10."


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

No 10 resists investigation into ‘blackmailing’ of Tory MPs critical of Johnson until ‘evidence’ found – live​








						No 10 resists investigation into ‘blackmailing’ of Tory MPs critical of Johnson until ‘evidence’ found – as it happened
					

No 10 says investigation will only be launched ‘if there was any evidence’ to support the claims, despite calls from Labour and Tory MPs




					www.theguardian.com
				




rolling news so may not stay up. But does seem to be a mantra: we won't investigate until there's evidence which we'll try not to accept because it's not yet been submitted to a proper investigation.


----------



## stavros (Jan 21, 2022)

gosub said:


> I think its wrong to pre judge what Sue Grey has to say.


Exactly. We're all in the dark as to whether the PM will be listed under "liars" or "twats".


----------



## Wilf (Jan 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Can tell it's a vermin party...no ale.
> 
> View attachment 306906


'_A slide belonging to Wilf_'. Right, that's it, I've gone right off these tories!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> Exactly. We're all in the dark as to whether the PM will be listed under "liars" or "twats".



or both, and / or "lying twats"?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> Quite right, we're onto two pages of fantasy politics.
> 
> His book isn't coming out in the US in the spring, and he won't be touring to promote it. Maybe talk about real things instead.




Your dismissive attitude will look quite foolish when you see him plugging his new book in that editorial he’s doing for Mixmag next month.


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Can tell it's a vermin party...no ale.
> 
> View attachment 306906


lol what a party


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2022)

'loud music on a laptop and 4 takeaway pizzas'


----------



## pesh (Jan 21, 2022)

(((the printer)))


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2022)

If that doesn't seal the deal for the current government I don't know what will...


----------



## JimW (Jan 21, 2022)

klang said:


> 'loud music on a laptop and 4 takeaway pizzas'


Like the last days of Caligula, only shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2022)

JimW said:


> Like the last days of Caligula, only shit.


history repeats itself, first as tragedy then as farts


----------



## contadino (Jan 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> Exactly. We're all in the dark as to whether the PM will be listed under "liars" or "twats".


Piss-taker or pisshead.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 21, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> think hes pretty toxic with the public now. hes going to get people shouting abuse at him whenever he appears. hell get a fat advance for his auto-biography though.


He's been getting people shouting abuse at him for some time now. I know this woman who shouted 'disgusting racist' at him back in 2016.









						Boris Johnson is called a ‘disgusting racist’ by passer-by
					

Boris Johnson is called a ‘disgusting racist’ by a passer-by as he hits back at critics who suggested he is ‘only interested in No10’. .




					uk.news.yahoo.com


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2022)

> Conservative ministers and whips began spreading rumours about Christian Wakeford’s personal life minutes after the MP defected to Labour, it has been alleged amid growing concerns over dirty tactics in politics.
> 
> The Guardian has been told that senior members of the government spread the rumours in parliament after the MP for Bury South crossed the floor on Wednesday.
> 
> On Friday night it was reported that the senior Tory MP William Wragg would meet a detective from Scotland Yard next week to discuss what he claimed was attempted blackmail and intimidation of some colleagues suspected of opposing Boris Johnson. He told the Telegraph that he was speaking to police as he wanted to leave any investigation of these claims “to the experts” rather than No 10. Johnson has said he had “seen no evidence” of such threats.











						Tory whips allegedly tried to smear Christian Wakeford after defection
					

Exclusive: Allegations emerge of attempts to spread rumours about Bury South MP minutes after he crossed floor




					www.theguardian.com
				




And 



> Boris Johnson is facing calls to ensure all evidence on the Downing Street parties is published with the Sue Gray inquiry, as it emerged the pivotal report is likely to amount to a concise summary of findings.
> 
> Labour and the Liberal Democrats called on Friday for the report to be published along with its accompanying evidence – including emails and witness accounts – to give full transparency around more than 15 alleged parties under investigation by Gray, a senior civil servant.





> Government sources said the report was likely to be ready at some point in the middle to end of next week, and Gray would hand it to No 10. It is understood Johnson will get advance sight of the report but then be expected to make it available to the public and parliament within hours.











						PM facing calls to ensure all evidence is published in No 10 parties inquiry
					

Labour and Lib Dems call for full transparency as it emerges Sue Gray’s report may just summarise findings




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2022)

not a trot said:


> So will historians call this the Johnson era, or the total bollocks era.



The “going a bit doolally before the Machine Wars” era.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> No 10 resists investigation into ‘blackmailing’ of Tory MPs critical of Johnson until ‘evidence’ found – live​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter now that Wragg has an appointment with the Met next week to discuss his claims, oh to be a fly on the wall at that meeting. 

elbows posted the Guardian link, which quotes the Telegraph on this, the full paywall busted Telegraph article can be read here - archive.ph



> Mr Wragg confirmed on Friday that he had arranged to meet with a detective from the Metropolitan Police in the House of Commons early next week.
> Mr Wragg said that he would briefly tell the detective "several" examples of bullying and intimidation, in some cases involving public money.
> He told The Telegraph on Friday that he wanted to leave any investigation of these claims "to the experts" rather than No 10.
> He said: "I stand by what I have said. No amount of gaslighting will change that.
> "The offer of Number 10 to investigate is kind but I shall leave it to the experts. I am meeting the police early next week."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

According to The Times Johnson is in panic mode now, as he's expecting the 54 letters to be in next week, after Gray's report is published, triggering a vote of no confidence, so he's getting his ducks in order to win that.



> Boris Johnson has reinstated his Tory leadership team to save his premiership amid increasing concern across government that a no-confidence vote is inevitable, _The Times_ has learnt.
> 
> The prime minister is using the group of ministerial lieutenants who helped him to win the leadership contest in 2019 to record the position of every Tory MP, with a spreadsheet detailing those who are loyal, wavering or determined to oust him.
> 
> Grant Shapps, the transport secretary, is playing a key role in the operation with three former whips and other loyalists to the prime minister. They began their work this week.





> Martin Reynolds, the prime minister’s principal private secretary, is said to have given “candid” evidence to Gray, which could prove pivotal to Johnson’s future. “Reynolds is not willing to be the fall guy in all of this,” one government source said.





> The prime minister’s team believe that at present they have the support of about 300 of the 359 Conservative MPs.



WTF?   I hope a lot of those 300 are lying, surely that many will not want the chaos to continue for months, like it did when they supported May in her vote of no confidence?

Read more about his battle plan via this paywall busted link - archive.ph


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 22, 2022)

I think Johnson just likes the idea of being prime minister, rather than actually being prime minister. He's always wanted the power and the status, but without wanting or being capable of the work and the responsibility involved in the role.

It's clear he's a narcissistic pathological liar, but I also suspect he has conflicting inferiority and superiority complexes and delusions of grandeur, due to going to Eton, which must have involved mingling with some seriously rich aristocratic types, and so he feels, through a kind of osmosis-like process like he's born to that kind of lifestyle, with the town house and the grand country house with staff, but without ever really having had the means to pull it off. Until now.

To people who are seriously rich, old money landed gentry types, he's always been trade, has always had to work for a living, rather than being born into vast wealth, which probably irks him immensely. Old money types look down on nouvs, the nouveau riche, although he's not even nouveau riche, really.

Johnson wafts away talk about earning considerable sums such as £250k as a columnist as 'chicken feed' because he likes to think of himself as the kind of grand country house rich for whom that would be the case. But then again he's always complaining about money and needing to earn more, whether 'writing' his Shakespeare book to pay for yet another divorce, etc., or finding people to pay for his mistress/wife's expensive interior design tastes, he's always living just beyond his means, but believes he was born destined to a greater life than the one he was actually born into.

He's basically keeping up with the Joneses (or the Etonian aristocratic equivalent of that) come to life, and while he wants the power and status of being prime minister, and the potential for grift that it affords, he doesn't like the moneymaking constraints that it also imposes, having to declare donations, etc. And he also doesn't like the thought of the gravy train hitting the buffers. (And I suspect Lady Macbeth-ian 'Carrie Antoinette' also doesn't relish the prospect of the loss of stature and erstwhile 'first lady' status either.)









						Boris Johnson 'regularly complains he can't afford to do his job'
					

The PM, who makes £157,000 a year, is said to occasionally come out with tear-jerkers such as: ‘I just can’t afford to do this job'.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to The Times Johnson is in panic mode now, as he's expecting the 54 letters to be in next week, after Gray's report is published, triggering a vote of no confidence, so he's getting his ducks in order to win that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When your fate rests on Grant Shapps organisational skills your fucked


----------



## bimble (Jan 22, 2022)

Totally agree with this (it’s written by rory stewart). For all the focus on the shithead himself he’s not a cause but a symptom.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 22, 2022)

Johnson could get the boot and that wouldn't solve our problems? 

Does he have any inside info on where bears shit?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

Yet another grenade is thrown. 



> Boris Johnson himself threatened to pull funding from backbenchers' constituencies unless they voted 'the right way', MPs have reportedly claimed.
> 
> Chris Bryant, the chairman of the Commons Standards Committee says he has been told the Prime Minister was involved in bully-boy tactics used by party whips to stop rebellious MPs ousting him.
> 
> He told the BBC he believes such behaviour is illegal.





> Mr Bryant added: "It is illegal. We are meant to operate as MPs without fear or favour. The allocation of taxpayer funding to constituencies should be according to need, not according to the need to keep the Prime Minister in his job.
> 
> "The levelling up funds that have been introduced in the last two years are an open opportunity for Government ministers to corruptly hand out money to some MPs and not to others."











						Boris Johnson himself 'threatened' backbenchers, MPs claim to Standards Chair
					

"I have even heard MPs alleging that the Prime Minister himself has been doing this," Chris Bryant, chair of the Commons Standards Committe said




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

they've been doling out money to tory rather than labour constituencies for years though, also according to keeping Johnson and the rest in their jobs as opposed to need.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> they've been doling out money to tory rather than labour constituencies for years though, also according to keeping Johnson and the rest in their jobs as opposed to need.



True, but threatening to withdraw public funds, just to save big dog, takes it to a whole new level.

Plus it's more fuel to keep the whole party-gate story burning in the news.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)

#ToryScum as ever

Still, at least *he* got Brexit *done* eh?


----------



## prunus (Jan 22, 2022)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum as ever
> 
> Still, at least *he* got Brexit *done* eh?



Oh, is it over then? Thank fuck. That is one thing in his favour then - this whole Brexit mess has been a shitstorm in a tornado. I’m glad it’s finished.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)

prunus said:


> Oh, is it over then? Thank fuck. That is one thing in his favour then - this whole Brexit mess has been a shitstorm in a tornado. I’m glad it’s finished.


Sunlit Uplands and no more stories in the press 👏👏👏


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2022)

Fucking state of this. Pure deflection. Notice she says 'Sadiq Khan’s London':


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Fucking state of this. Pure deflection. Notice she says 'Sadiq Khan’s London':



Note also she says ‘concerns crime is rising’ because it probably isn’t. We’ve had decades of the Mail etc. putting the fear into middle England about crime round every corner whilst (other than on the Internet) it’s dropped significantly and is nowhere near what it was 20 years back. A favourite right wing tactic this, pedal fear then offer tough guy solutions for votes.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

More Chris Morris than _Zeinab Bedawi's forty hotels.

_


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

_And, there's more...

_


----------



## weepiper (Jan 22, 2022)

He's lost the preschool vote (spotted in my local Asda)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Fucking state of this. Pure deflection. Notice she says 'Sadiq Khan’s London':



And where did this blackmail occur?
Is blackmail not a crime?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2022)

He has got the footy fans onside 👏


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2022)

Badgers said:


> He has got the footy fans onside 👏
> 
> View attachment 307040


#kickjohnsonoutoffootball


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

My goodness the blue-on-blue is getting testy


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> My goodness the blue-on-blue is getting testy



Whilst I have no difficulty in believing this story. I have little sympathy for those who side with these oppressors.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

Ah, it was brave Sir Mantlepiece wot dun it.



Wondering if we need a 'tory wars' thread for all this johnson meltdown fall-out?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Whilst I have no difficulty in believing this story. I have little sympathy for those who side with these oppressors.


Quite so, but the levels of desperation on either side of the internecine factional warfare really are quite something.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Quite so, but the levels of desperation on either side of the internecine factional warfare really are quite something.


It is hilarious, to be true.


----------



## contadino (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> My goodness the blue-on-blue is getting testy



Liking not due to the content, but because it's a whole new chapter of woe for the blue tied skidmarks.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

Saturday evenings are quite a giggle atm


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Ah, it was brave Sir Mantlepiece wot dun it.
> 
> View attachment 307044
> 
> Wondering if we need a 'tory wars' thread for all this johnson meltdown fall-out?


Yes, yes we do


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

contadino said:


> Liking not due to the content, but because it's a whole new chapter of woe for the blue tied skidmarks.


I'm sensing that the Baroness will be doing the media rounds on this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _And, there's more...
> 
> _






> Dan Rosenfield, the No 10 chief of staff, called a meeting of parliamentary private secretaries (PPSs), many of whom were elected in Johnson’s landslide two years ago.
> 
> What happened next left Rosenfield astonished and the prime minister on notice that even those on the government payroll might not stick with him if the rebels succeed in forcing a confidence vote this week.
> 
> One after another the PPSs — the lowest rung of government office — expressed their displeasure at the chaotic mess that is Johnson’s operation and at least three called for senior resignations.





> Paul Holmes, an aide to Priti Patel, the home secretary. said the operation was “a failure” and that “heads must roll”. Mark Fletcher, who works with Kwasi Kwarteng, the business secretary, agreed. Then Jane Hunt spoke up. The mild-mannered aide to Steve Barclay, the Cabinet Office minister, told him: “I wouldn’t piss on you if you were on fire.”



Read the full paywall busted fucking funny report - archive.ph


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm not sure there are actually enough _Downfall _memes to cover all of this!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I'm not sure there are actually enough _Downfall _memes to cover all of this!




We can move onto Mussolini memes in an emergency


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> My goodness the blue-on-blue is getting testy






> Nusrat Ghani, 49, was sacked as a transport minister in a mini-reshuffle in February 2020. She claimed she was told by a whip that her “‘Muslimness was raised as an issue” at a meeting in Downing Street and that her “Muslim women minister status was making colleagues feel uncomfortable”.
> “It was like being punched in the stomach,” she said. “I felt humiliated and powerless.”
> 
> Ghani, vice-chairwoman of the 1922 Committee of Tory backbenchers, claimed she kept quiet after being warned that if she continued to raise the issue she would be “ostracised by colleagues” and her “career and reputation would be destroyed”.
> ...



Again, paywall busted full shocking article - archive.ph


----------



## spitfire (Jan 22, 2022)

Fuck me. It’s never ending.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 22, 2022)

Johnson refusing to acknowledge any fault or any responsibility and just staying put is really beginning to damage the tories.  It should be obvious to even Johnson supporters in the parliamentary party that he doesn't give a shit about the party himself, its all about him.

Are they going to put party first or are they going to go along with Johnson and his attempts to replicate the way Trump turned the Republicans into Trumps' Party.


----------



## Supine (Jan 22, 2022)

I love this thread


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

I bet the cunt is hoping Putin invades the Ukraine in the next few days, to take the heat off him.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> My goodness the blue-on-blue is getting testy



FFS. Why did she wait till now? Just why? How the fuck can someone in her position even tolerate this shit? Fucking state of it. Fucking vermin, what the fuck did she expect?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I bet the cunt is hoping Putin invades the Ukraine in the next few days, to take the heat off him.


Christ, it's thatcher and the Malvinas all over again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> FFS. Why did she wait till now? Just why? How the fuck can someone in her position even tolerate this shit? Fucking state of it. Fucking vermin, what the fuck did she expect?



Better late than never.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

Surely it's all over for Johnson now?

No need to wait for the 'fat lady to sing'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 22, 2022)

The man that wanted to be PM longer than Thatcher.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Surely it's all over for Johnson now?
> 
> No need to wait for the 'fat lady to sing'.



I honestly think they will have to drag him out of number 10 kicking and lying.  He is the man who never loses votes so he will even now be confident he will win a no confidence motion or a leadership contest.  He ain't going nowhere until he is forced out.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 22, 2022)

It's not over yet, we've had over a decade of "this time Boris will never work again" stories and moments and every time he's gone on or come back stronger.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 22, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> FFS. Why did she wait till now? Just why? How the fuck can someone in her position even tolerate this shit? Fucking state of it. Fucking vermin, what the fuck did she expect?


I get what you mean.

But I also get that the pressure of being a new, tory, female, muslim MP, might have been scary.

No sympathy though.  Fuck all tories.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's not over yet, we've had over a decade of "this time Boris will never work again" stories and moments and every time he's gone on or come back stronger.


no chance. he is totally fucked and everyone knows it.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 22, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I get what you mean.
> 
> But I also get that the pressure of being a new, tory, female, muslim MP, might have been scary.
> 
> No sympathy though.  Fuck all tories.



Yeah, I'm also guessing to get to the place where she is this will not be the first time she has encountered that attitude.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 22, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> no chance. he is totally fucked and everyone knows it.


Everyone knows it, except from him !


----------



## stavros (Jan 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The man that wanted to be PM longer than Thatcher.


If he goes soon it'll be the shortest tenure since Wilson's second stint. He'll also have done a substantially shorter innings than Cameron, which ought to annoy him more.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 22, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Everyone knows it, except from him !



possibly the most entertaining aspect of the whole tragi-comedy.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2022)

Drip drip


----------



## bimble (Jan 22, 2022)

Do you think they might be scared that a defenestrated Johnson will do his best to destroy the party out of simple spite ? Kind of like Cummings but more effective. Seems possible to me, with his journo history. No idea why they don’t just get it over with otherwise, maybe they’re scared of what he’ll do, he doesn’t give a shit about the Conservative party anyway, like trump in that way.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 22, 2022)

bimble said:


> Do you think they might be scared that a defenestrated Johnson will do his best to destroy the party out of simple spite ? Kind of like Cummings but more effective. Seems possible to me, with his journo history.


That's lovely to think about 

Shame he's known to be a congenital liar though, easy to discredit...


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 22, 2022)

bimble said:


> Do you think they might be scared that a defenestrated Johnson will do his best to destroy the party out of simple spite ? Kind of like Cummings but more effective. Seems possible to me, with his journo history. No idea why they don’t just get it over with otherwise, maybe they’re scared of what he’ll do, he doesn’t give a shit about the Conservative party anyway, like trump in that way.


Oh yeah!  

That would be fun,  and I can see him deciding to take the whole Tory party shot hole down with him, out of spite.

Don't think it will happen, but it's a nice idea.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 22, 2022)

bimble said:


> Do you think they might be scared that a defenestrated Johnson will do his best to destroy the party out of simple spite ? Kind of like Cummings but more effective. Seems possible to me, with his journo history. No idea why they don’t just get it over with otherwise, maybe they’re scared of what he’ll do, he doesn’t give a shit about the Conservative party anyway, like trump in that way.



Its certainly a distinct possibility that he would, I mean he's already allowing / enabling the party to catch alight it wouldn't surprise me at all if he would happily see it burn.

If he does get kicked out it will be interesting to see which way he goes.  Embittered and on a destructive revenge minister or grumbling low profile back bencher plotting his way back to the top job.

He's very dangerous now.  At the moment he's only damaging his party but he'll switch to destroying the country and lives if he thinks it will keep him in the role of PM.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 22, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> It should be obvious to even Johnson supporters in the parliamentary party that he doesn't give a shit about the party himself, its all about him.


True up to a point, but Johnson can't burn his bridges with the Tory party or he'll have no-one to admire him and do him good turns in retirement.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 22, 2022)

Raheem said:


> True up to a point, but Johnson can't burn his bridges with the Tory party or he'll have no-one to admire him and do him good turns in retirement.



I don't think he's capable of thinking and planning that far in advance.  Besides his parents will be dead by then and the inheritance will be in...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2022)

Raheem said:


> True up to a point, but Johnson can't burn his bridges with the Tory party or he'll have no-one to admire him and do him good turns in retirement.



the labour party would probably welcome him...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 22, 2022)

Boris next job could be in cyber…


That’ll make browsing OnlyFans a bit risky


----------



## agricola (Jan 22, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Johnson refusing to acknowledge any fault or any responsibility and just staying put is really beginning to damage the tories.  It should be obvious to even Johnson supporters in the parliamentary party that he doesn't give a shit about the party himself, its all about him.
> 
> Are they going to put party first or are they going to go along with Johnson and his attempts to replicate the way Trump turned the Republicans into Trumps' Party.



They'll crush him.  Johnson doesn't have the personal following that Trump does so he can't hold the threat of splitting the vote over their heads that Trump uses with the GOP all the time, nor would his removal from the scene negatively affect Murdoch (as Fox's brief anti-Trump, pro-reality week did when their audience switched over to OANN).


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I honestly think they will have to drag him out of number 10 kicking and lying.  He is the man who never loses votes so he will even now be confident he will win a no confidence motion or a leadership contest.  He ain't going nowhere until he is forced out.


Britain’s Trump.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> Britain’s Trump.


Britain’s skid mark.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 22, 2022)

Sounds like there were parties in his own flat. He'll probably claim he knew nothing about them and blame his wife. 
Read somewhere that the gray report might not come out till the end of the week - which leaves him twisting in the wind even longer.
What's especially satisfying about this is that it is relentlessly shredding his reputation and appeal. He's exposed as a pitiful liar, humiliating himself in his desperate attempts to avoid his inevitable fate, throwing his staff, the government and his own party under the bus in the process. Unlike trump there is no army of Boris fanatics who will have nothing said against their messiah -  to some people he was a rouge, a charmer and a bit of a laugh - but  now he's a miserable sad act to be despised and - at best - pitied. 
Perfect really.
Only way it could get better is if other cabinet members get caught up in it as well.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Sounds like there were parties in his own flat. He'll probably claim he knew nothing about them and blame his wife.
> Read somewhere that the gray report might not come out till the end of the week - which leaves him twisting in the wind even longer.
> What's especially satisfying about this is that it is relentlessly shredding his reputation and appeal. He's exposed as a pitiful liar, humiliating himself in his desperate attempts to avoid his inevitable fate, throwing his staff, the government and his own party under the bus in the process. Unlike trump there is no army of Boris fanatics who will have nothing said against their messiah -  to some people he was a rouge, a charmer and a bit of a laugh - but  now he's a miserable sad act to be despised and - at best - pitied.
> Perfect really.
> Only way it could get better is if other cabinet members get caught up in it as well.


"Read somewhere that the gray report might not come out till the end of the week..."

Good news; the longer this drags on, the better.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 22, 2022)

I care about as much for Boris Johnson and what he is going through as he cares about me and what I am going through. I.e. diddly squat. Let the twat get what is coming to him and worse and frankly I couldn't give a scooby.  

I didn't particularly care before, before partygate, but now it seems a smallish thing (and of course his deceit) is bringing him down which may seem ironic compared to the largest covid death toll in all western Europe, and other big things that could have got him. Let the bells toll once Ms Grey presents her report, couldn't happen to a nastier guy!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2022)

It’s satisfying because he’s always been full of shit, that fucking smug public school banter at PMQs etc just makes him so hateful (Cameron was similar). Thinking he’d be king of the world for as long as he wanted and now it’s all coming apart. A big public humiliation awaits and then a ruined life, small payback for the millions ruined by his actions.

yet I’m still super apprehensive about what comes next and the inevitable rallying round the new leader from our lickspittle press, and the shit the rest of the government will get up to with all this distraction. I’m hoping the damage extends to the whole party, it’s otherwise useless if Johnson acts as a lightning conductor for public rage and nobody else gets burned. They could easily bounce back from this crisis and have people cheering along a more competent Randist cunt at the helm doing whatever the fuck they want, fucking the NHS, contracts for donors and friends, playing the culture war card.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

A sidetracking question:
Why are they called "public school" when they are quite obviously "private" entities you need to pay for to attend?
They are named the other way around in France where I come from and this has been bothering me for a few years now.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> A sidetracking question:
> Why are they called "public school" when they are quite obviously "private" entities you need to pay for to attend?
> They are named the other way around in France where I come from and this has been bothering me for a few years now.


They are open to the (fee paying) public.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 22, 2022)

They are called private schools and public schools also .. you are right it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> A sidetracking question:
> Why are they called "public school" when they are quite obviously "private" entities you need to pay for to attend?
> They are named the other way around in France where I come from and this has been bothering me for a few years now.


IIRC The term public school emerged in the 18th century when the reputation of certain grammar schools spread beyond their immediate environs. ... They began taking students whose parents could afford residential fees and thus became known as public, in contrast to local, schools.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> A sidetracking question:
> Why are they called "public school" when they are quite obviously "private" entities you need to pay for to attend?
> They are named the other way around in France where I come from and this has been bothering me for a few years now.



For the same reason they are charities. Branding.

Though given they are quite old I'm assuming some sort of descriptor of how they are available for all (public, paying) students than say some sort of guild college or theocratic institution. But I'm not familiar with how education was set up at that point in history.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 22, 2022)

fishfinger said:


> They are open to the (fee paying) public.


This is what I used to think. But apparently the original public schools were so called because they were established with money from the English treasury.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

fishfinger said:


> They are open to the (fee paying) public.


AH!
The libertarian view, thanks


weltweit said:


> They are called private schools and public schools also .. you are right it doesn't make much sense.


OK thanks, public education is the "education nationale" (natonwide french governement education system) vs the private education (you have to pay for this) back in France, which does make sense to me.

Having read the 2 following posts too: ta, my lefty brain didn't quite get it in its' binary mode


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

Is the opposite in the US, too, I always have to stop and convert in my mind.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 22, 2022)

Raheem said:


> This is what I used to think. But apparently the original public schools were so called because they were established with money from the English treasury.


Having just looked it up on wiki, it seems it's more complicated than I first thought.

Public school (United Kingdom) - Wikipedia


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

Open hostilities.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Open hostilities.



how does he know that it wasn't someone else if it wasn't him?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> how does he know that it wasn't someone else if it wasn't him?


Because she's made the accusation before. And because it was him.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

It was me who said she was being let go because she was muslim, and I didn't do it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Is the opposite in the US, too, I always have to stop and convert in my mind.


so just to be clear as to what we mean:
public: open and available to all
private: you have to pay for this
Have I got this right?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

🍿


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> so just to be clear as to what we mean:
> public: open and available to all
> private: you have to pay for this
> Have I got this right?


Yes  

At least I think so


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 22, 2022)

Are we see the Tories at war with each other before i eyes and  how will it have impact in the Country and their Mps Consituencies ?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 22, 2022)

Turns out that Spencer put up the tweets, then promptly deleted them after 9 minutes..only to put them back up (unaltered) 20 mins later. Phones must be red hot tonight!😂


----------



## xenon (Jan 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Surely it's all over for Johnson now?
> 
> No need to wait for the 'fat lady to sing'.



He will be there until at least May.

Seriously, they won’t dump him now. lessons learned and a strong talking to et cetera.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 22, 2022)

xenon said:


> He will be there until at least May.
> 
> Seriously, they won’t dump him now. lessons learned and a strong talking to et cetera.


Are you suggesting hid there till the General Election?


----------



## xenon (Jan 22, 2022)

I mean for all this apparent outrage at the Parliamentary Conservative party, Johnson‘s administration, internal party discipline, they can’t even muster 54 fucking anonymous letters. fuck them. keep Johnson and die with him. ::


----------



## xenon (Jan 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Are you suggesting hid there till the General Election?



May this year. Local elections.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 22, 2022)

xenon said:


> May this year. Local elections.


Oh Ok


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2022)

when would they have to decide to call a general election this year?

would they have time to install a new leader, and call an election and hope that 'new leader that's not that twat johnson / covid is over' would win?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Tugend(tw)hat has retweeted that with the comment "Just like school, but without the imagination." 
Fantastic speactacle this.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 23, 2022)

xenon said:


> He will be there until at least May.
> 
> Seriously, they won’t dump him now. lessons learned and a strong talking to et cetera.


Gray report will trigger vote of confidence and he will be gone. He partied through lockdown and lied about it to the public and Parliament. Every one knows it. 
If gray doesn't quite finish him off, smeagol cummings and very possibly others will leak more killer details. 
The longer it drags on the more the government and tory party fall apart. 
He is a massive liability anyone in the tory party who thinks he can hang on for even 6 months without wreaking ever more havoc is seriously deluded.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 23, 2022)

"smeagol Cummings"


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 23, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> so just to be clear as to what we mean:
> public: open and available to all
> private: you have to pay for this
> Have I got this right?


No, public schools are long established private fee paying schools for the spawn of the ruling class. Private schools are the Johnny come lately posh fee paying schools. The free ones in the UK are called state schools.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Tugend(tw)hat has retweeted that with the comment "Just like *school*, but without the imagination."
> Fantastic speactacle this.




as in the Rees-Moog meaning of the word ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>






> Yet rather than voting for the opposition motion on school meals, and against the government, he abstained. His decision was informed by a conversation he had had with a colleague shortly before the vote.
> 
> Wakeford says Gavin Williamson, then education secretary, pulled him out of the Members’ Dining Room of the House of Commons and threatened to cancel plans for a new school in his constituency if he did “not vote in one particular way”. He first made the allegation, without identifying the culprit, last week.
> 
> Asked today who threatened to scrap the school, he said: “It was Gavin Williamson.”





> If proven, the allegation that Williamson, 45, threatened to pull the plug on millions of pounds of public money would surely amount to a breach of the ministerial code and prompt calls for further investigation.
> 
> Wakeford has not ruled out submitting his testimony to Scotland Yard. He is likely to do so directly or through William Wragg, a senior Tory MP who has claimed that No 10 has sought to blackmail colleagues trying to oust Boris Johnson. Wragg is to meet detectives to discuss the matter.
> 
> Whether or not police investigate, Wragg and Wakeford’s claims have prompted a debate about how things get done in Westminster.



It would be nice to think that the police will investigate, but I am sure they will try their hardest not to get dragged into the mess, however, at least it will help keep the media circus going, causing more damage to Johnson and party, giving MPs even more reason to boot him out and limit the damage going forward.



> In a normal parliament, whips might have developed close personal relationships with members of their flock and inspired the loyalty, or fear, on which a successful whipping operation is based. Covid, however, undermined that. MPs have instead spent much of the past two years in their constituencies and often felt greater pressure from local residents in person or on social media than from members of the whip’s office communicating over WhatsApp.
> 
> As one 2019-intake MP said: “It isn’t a criticism of the current age, it doesn’t work [any more]. And obviously collectively, the number of people rebelling is getting higher and higher.”
> 
> The question for the government is whether such indiscipline portends a greater rebellion against the system itself.



Interesting observation, I think it could indeed result in some reform to the whipping system, which has been badly needed for a long time.

Full article - archive.ph


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Tugend(tw)hat has retweeted that with the comment "Just like school, but without the imagination."
> Fantastic speactacle this.



Spectacle yep and hard to see how a Whip can continue in post whilst accusing an MP (with sizeable support) of slander.
Strange days.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 23, 2022)

The Mail gunning for civil servants in their Sunday edition.



I guess this denigration is being done to line them up as the fall guys for partygate. I seem to recall the mail being a bit critical of Johnson a couple of weeks back but they’ve rallied to the flag now, did Dorries buy them off with the fuck the BBC stuff?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The Mail gunning for civil servants in their Sunday edition.
> 
> View attachment 307076
> 
> I guess this denigration is being done to line them up as the fall guys for partygate. I seem to recall the mail being a bit critical of Johnson a couple of weeks back but they’ve rallied to the flag now, did Dorries buy them off with the fuck the BBC stuff?



They've got a thing for 'blobs' lately; last Fail headline I saw it was the 'woke blob' trying to, you've guessed it, steal christmas.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2022)

They need an incentive to return to their offices, perhaps after hours drink parties.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The Mail gunning for civil servants in their Sunday edition.
> 
> View attachment 307076
> 
> I guess this denigration is being done to line them up as the fall guys for partygate. I seem to recall the mail being a bit critical of Johnson a couple of weeks back but they’ve rallied to the flag now, did Dorries buy them off with the fuck the BBC stuff?



They really want people to work from the office again and civil servants are an easy target.

Most businesses seem happy to get people in once or twice a week.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2022)

Without actually wanting to read it, I wonder vaguely what the Fail's angle is for expecting ordinary people to get upset about those who can do so working from home. I get why it's bad for commercial landlords, but what cost or harm could there possibly be to other workers? 

It's possible my expectations of these things being based on logic are too high of course.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Without actually wanting to read it, I wonder vaguely what the Fail's angle is for expecting ordinary people to get upset about those who can do so working from home. I get why it's bad for commercial landlords, but what cost or harm could there possibly be to other workers?
> 
> It's possible my expectations of these things being based on logic are too high of course.



Can't have workers having a real life. Civil servants are an easy target as well because "we pay them to work not sit at home" 

Its very defensive of vested interests and driving division. I assume they have stock and the target audience of the mail is older retirees who do proper jobs not this working from home malarkey.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




"Tom Tegundtwat...Billy The Cunt..."


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Without actually wanting to read it, I wonder vaguely what the Fail's angle is for expecting ordinary people to get upset about those who can do so working from home. I get why it's bad for commercial landlords, but what cost or harm could there possibly be to other workers?
> 
> It's possible my expectations of these things being based on logic are too high of course.


The negative solidarity buttons are being pushed by the anti-London weighting angle as well...why should these 'gold-plated pension' fat cats get their LW when they're sat at home in the Cotswolds...etc.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 23, 2022)

They have got to keep a clear delineation between work and play as part of the underlying  subservient nature of working for someone/something other than themselves. Work from home has eroded that and its necessary to put it back so people know their place. Cant have people doing a couple of hours graft in the home office then taking the rest of the day in the garden with the odd check in online to look busy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> They have got to keep a clear delineation between work and play as part of the underlying  subservient nature of working for someone/something other than themselves. Work from home has eroded that and its necessary to put it back so people know their place. Cant have people doing a couple of hours graft in the home office then taking the rest of the day in the garden with the odd check in online to look busy.



I get that, I just wonder how they pitch it to their target audience.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The negative solidarity buttons are being pushed by the anti-London weighting angle as well...why should these 'gold-plated pension' fat cats get their LW when they're sat at home in the Cotswolds...etc.


Exactly, it’s divide and rule/race to the bottom stuff. Why should these overpaid idiots get to lounge around at home when my boss won’t let me? Why should other people have better working conditions than me, we need to take that away. Level down, not up.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I get that, I just wonder how they pitch it to their target audience.


With civil servants they probably get told no OBE if you don't toe the line


----------



## contadino (Jan 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I get that, I just wonder how they pitch it to their target audience.


My take is simpler than others. I think the narrative is that Covid's over and we have Boris to thank for that. He can't instruct all workers to get back in their offices but he can with civil servants, regardless of whether it's safe for them or not.


----------



## bimble (Jan 23, 2022)

i think its probably intended to work on the jealousy & spite buttons, so beloved of that newspaper, so to appeal to those who cant work from home and have had to be out doing their jobs the whole time. That and a bit of the boris the brave plucky hero going up against the beaurocrats thing again, like that time he got brexit done.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 23, 2022)

On the Mail front page, interesting to contrast it with the Scottish edition


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The Mail gunning for civil servants in their Sunday edition.
> 
> View attachment 307076
> 
> I guess this denigration is being done to line them up as the fall guys for partygate. I seem to recall the mail being a bit critical of Johnson a couple of weeks back but they’ve rallied to the flag now, did Dorries buy them off with the fuck the BBC stuff?


I've never seen this usage of 'blob' before. Is it a new thing and what exactly does it nean?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> No, public schools are long established private fee paying schools for the spawn of the ruling class. Private schools are the Johnny come lately posh fee paying schools. The free ones in the UK are called state schools.


Not in the US, surely, which was what wemakeyousoundb was asking. 

From a US forum:


> Yes, public... or as some call it government run schools are free to all children residing in the USA (restricted to the school district in which they reside)


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> I've never seen this usage of 'blob' before. Is it a new thing and what exactly does it nean?


Its a Cummings term for the civil service and it's resistance to change


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> I've never seen this usage of 'blob' before. Is it a new thing and what exactly does it nean?


It was a term used by Michael Gove to describe a mythical entity he thought existed within the education establishment when he was trying to impose some of his crazy reforms on them, and - unsurprisingly - getting some heavy pushback.

ETA: every day's a schoolday. Turns out it was coined by a US education secretary (William Bennett) in the 1980s to achieve much the same thing - to write off those opposed to radical reforms as some kind of cabal of reactionaries opposed to change.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> Its a Cummings term for the civil service and it's resistance to change


Ah okay.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Not in the US, surely, which was what wemakeyousoundb was asking.
> 
> From a US forum:


Ahh... indeed. In most other countries, public is free/state school. With education the UK just has some weird historical baggage.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Ahh... indeed. In most other countries, public is free/state school. With education the UK just has some weird historical baggage.


Not only with education sadly.


----------



## Spandex (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> I've never seen this usage of 'blob' before. Is it a new thing and what exactly does it nean?


Michael Gove started using the term when he was Education Secretary some time around 2013 to refer to people who opposed him in the education profession.

He got it from William Bennett, a US education secretary in the 80s, who used the term to deride bureaucrats, unions, and education researchers sceptical of his reforms.  

The idea is a blob-like cabal is trying to scupper their plans.

Anyone who uses it to refer to anything other than a 50s horror film marks themselves out as a cunt.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2022)

weepiper said:


> On the Mail front page, interesting to contrast it with the Scottish edition
> 
> View attachment 307083


That's such a mad headline. An outrageous plan to cut pollution? Whatever will the woke brigade try next?

Working from home (or a hybrid approach at least) has massive benefits to employees and businesses. Can't wait until they hear about the current experiments with 4 day weeks, their heads will explode.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> I've never seen this usage of 'blob' before. Is it a new thing and what exactly does it nean?


I saw Patel being interviewed and I recall her referring to the "woke blob".

Basically it's a catch-all description of anyone/anything these (far) right populists don't like. Using the word blob in this way is clearly the mark of a cunt.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> I saw Patel being interviewed and I recall her referring to the "woke blob".
> 
> Basically it's a catch-all description of anyone/anything these (far) right populists don't like. Using the word blob in this way is clearly the mark of a cunt.


It's such a disrespectful way of talking about people.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's such a disrespectful way of talking about people.


As if Tories care about people.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2022)

tommers said:


> That's such a mad headline. An outrageous plan to cut pollution? Whatever will the woke brigade try next?
> 
> Working from home (or a hybrid approach at least) has massive benefits to employees and businesses. Can't wait until they hear about the current experiments with 4 day weeks, their heads will explode.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

tommers said:


> That's such a mad headline. An outrageous plan to cut pollution? Whatever will the woke brigade try next?
> 
> Working from home (or a hybrid approach at least) has massive benefits to employees and businesses. Can't wait until they hear about the current experiments with 4 day weeks, their heads will explode.


You're obviously one of those woke snowflakes .


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's such a disrespectful way of talking about people.



It's more "othering" of those they don't like, their stock in trade.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> Its a Cummings term for the civil service and it's resistance to change


Yes, and AFAICR first came to notice when Cummings was behind Gove's war on the 'educational establishment' in the early years of the coalition government.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's such a disrespectful way of talking about people.


To the Tories, the people opposing them are better dehumanised and not seen as "people".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's such a disrespectful way of talking about people.


Dominic Cummings hates the term being associated with him and has threatened physical violence against people calling him mr blobby


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

existentialist said:


> To the Tories, the people opposing them are better dehumanised and not seen as "people".


Yes, but it also is a succinct and sneaky device for presenting their 'opponents' as a cohesive, collective of conservatism that they (the "insurgent" populists) are fighting on behalf of all good, right-thinking folk.


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 23, 2022)

2014:
What is 'the Blob' and why is Michael Gove comparing his enemies to an unbeatable sci-fi mound of goo which once battled Steve McQueen? - The Independent (archived)

It was all of the reactionary forces of vested interests opposing the essential reforms proposed by the 'move fast and break things' squad. Has successfully taken on a lot of populist overtones.


----------



## bimble (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m wondering how long this implosion will be fun for, I mean I’m enjoying watching them fight like a pile of drunk rats (in a bag on a sinking ship) as much as the next person but you know, absolutely nothing else will be going on in that bag until it’s over and in the meantime there’s going to be unprecedented levels of shitness (cost of fuel & food etc) that the bag isn’t even remotely going to be pretending to think about. Stupid suicidal psychodrama instead of any kind of functioning government might in some ways be a good thing but not if it goes on for ages.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's such a disrespectful way of talking about people.


There's a fucking blonde blob residing in Downing Street, and he is definately a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2022)

bimble said:


> I’m wondering how long this implosion will be fun for, I mean I’m enjoying watching them fight like a pile of drunk rats (in a bag on a sinking ship) as much as the next person but you know, absolutely nothing else will be going on in that bag until it’s over and in the meantime there’s going to be unprecedented levels of shitness (cost of fuel & food etc) that the bag isn’t even remotely going to be pretending to think about. Stupid suicidal psychodrama instead of any kind of functioning government might in some ways be a good thing but not if it goes on for ages.


We'd be getting on very well if there was no functioning government, if no one was tinkering with the state apparatus. But what you have is a cabal of monkeys pissing about with the workings of the ship of state with no actual idea of how things work. And rather than staying still in the sea they've managed to head the ship straight for reefs while disengaging the rudder


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> *We'd be getting on very well if there was no functioning government*, if no one was tinkering with the state apparatus. But what you have is a cabal of monkeys pissing about with the workings of the ship of state with no actual idea of how things work. And rather than staying still in the sea they've managed to head the ship straight for reefs while disengaging the rudder


Look at Belgium...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Look at Belgium...


How happy they were, how well everything worked, in those halcyon days when no politician was in control


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 23, 2022)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think Johnson has probably got Putin on speed dial and is pleading with him to crack on with invading Ukraine?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Johnson has probably got Putin on speed dial and is pleading with him to crack on with invading Ukraine?


Putin's had to block his number because invasions don't just make themselves


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Look at Belgium...


Successfully implementing an even higher covid death toll than the UK.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Successfully implementing an even higher covid death toll than the UK.


I'm talking about the halcyon days without a government in 2010/11.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Successfully implementing an even higher covid death toll than the UK.


It's only in your world that 28,000 is higher than 150,000


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 23, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Johnson has probably got Putin on speed dial and is pleading with him to crack on with invading Ukraine?



It's on his other phone, the one he loses when he sees Sue Gray


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 23, 2022)

This excellent article will clear up the public/private school distinction:









						State of despair as public schools get the cream
					

Let us begin with the story of what the historian Brian Simon once described as "probably the biggest hijack of public resources in history". This was plotted 131 years ago when the government's schools inquiry commission declared that there was no reason to encourage "indiscriminate gratuituous...




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 23, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I honestly think they will have to drag him out of number 10 kicking and lying.  He is the man who never loses votes so he will even now be confident he will win a no confidence motion or a leadership contest.  He ain't going nowhere until he is forced out.


Rather than number 10, I suspect it's Chequers that they'll have to drag him out of, as he seems to spend a lot of time there. Didn't he want to hunker down and write his Shakespeare book there? 

[I stand corrected, he spent a lot of time at Chevening while Chequers was under repair.]

Johnson seems to think of the role of prime minister, the head of the country, as like the head of a grand household, ie he simply needs to appoint staff to do the work, his role being to give orders and make decisions, attend a few meetings, even delegating attendance of those wherever possible, such as not bothering to attend cobra meetings in the early stages of the pandemic, leaving him to his own devices, living like the lord of the manor, writing his book

---

Writing on his blog, Mr Cummings said: "One morning in mid-January he [Boris Johnson] called me into his study.



"'Dom, I want to run something by you. Do you think it's ok if I spend a lot of time writing my Shakespeare book?'

"What do you mean?

"'This f***ing divorce, very expensive. And this job. It's like getting up every morning pulling a 747 down the runway. [Pause] I love writing, I love it, I want to write my Shakespeare book'.

"I think people expect you to be doing the PM's job, I wouldn't talk to people about this if I were you..."

Mr Cummings also said within a month of the December 2019 election Mr Johnson was "bored with the PM job and wanted to get back to what he loves while shaking down the publishers for some more cash".

And he claimed that a month before the first lockdown, Mr Johnson was writing his book at Chevening House, the grace and favour 115-room Kent mansion usually saved for the foreign secretary while the PM's country house, Chequers, was being repaired.

"In February, as COVID spread, he was in Chevening writing about Shakespeare and messaging No10 that COVID was 'the new swine flu'," Mr Cummings claimed.

The PM was widely criticised at the time for being at Chevening for 12 days instead of visiting flood victims of Storm Dennis or holding a COBRA emergency meeting on the storm.

---

Old Etonian Johnson seems to think of himself as 'to the manor [sic] born', both he and 'Carrie Antoinette' do.

Again, I think it probably irks him that he wasn't born into the kind of wealth that many of his peers at school were, while at the same time as feeling entitled to that kind of lifestyle.

I've just looked up Chequers. Ironically, it was gifted to the nation for just this sort of eventually, for the use of prime ministers who weren't from the landed classes.

"While previous Prime Ministers had always belonged to the landed classes, the post-First World War era was bringing in a new breed of politician. These men did not have the spacious country houses of previous prime ministers in which to entertain foreign dignitaries or a tranquil place to relax from the affairs of state. After long discussions with then Prime Minister David Lloyd George, Chequers was given to the nation as a country retreat for the serving Prime Minister under the Chequers Estate Act 1917."









						Chequers - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 23, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Its certainly a distinct possibility that he would, I mean he's already allowing / enabling the party to catch alight it wouldn't surprise me at all if he would happily see it burn.
> 
> If he does get kicked out it will be interesting to see which way he goes.  Embittered and on a destructive revenge minister or grumbling low profile back bencher plotting his way back to the top job.
> 
> He's very dangerous now.  At the moment he's only damaging his party but he'll switch to destroying the country and lives if he thinks it will keep him in the role of PM.


Of course he would happily see the Conservative Party raised to the ground. The only person Boris Johnson has ever been interested in is Boris Johnson. Not his family, not his friends, and certainly not his wives or his children or his mistresses who are all, ultimately, dispensable as he leaves a trail of destruction in his wake and pursues his own ends and gratification.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'm talking about the halcyon days without a government in 2010/11.


Conveniently ignoring the 2018-2020 period without a government that covered the response to the pandemic.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Conveniently ignoring the 2018-2020 period without a government that covered the response to the pandemic.


Interesting. I admit I wasn't aware they'd been without a government in that period but the without government pandemic response looks to be what March(?) 2020 until September 2020 when a new government looks to have been formed. 

And even in that period, there was a unity coalition government. They may have been rubbish, but there was a government.


----------



## bimble (Jan 23, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think Johnson has probably got Putin on speed dial and is pleading with him to crack on with invading Ukraine?


This is exactly that as far as I can tell. Apart from not actually phoning putin who probably wouldn’t answer the phone to Johnson because he has better things to do. 








						Confusion over UK claim that Putin plans coup in Ukraine
					

Foreign Office claim of plan to install pro-Moscow government comes with scant detail




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Interesting. I admit I wasn't aware they'd been without a government in that period but the without government pandemic response looks to be what March(?) 2020 until September 2020 when a new government looks to have been formed.
> 
> And even in that period, there was a unity coalition government. They may have been rubbish, but there was a government.


In recent-ish times, pre covid I guess, I had become accustomed to people going on about the situation from 2018/19ish onwards in Belgium as an example of how governments aren't really necessary, which I always regarded as a stupid argument anyway.

Assumed you were referring to that. Yes it seems like they assembled something specifically to deal with Covid and nothing else in march 2020. They have done even worse than the uk but my view is that differing outcomes in different countries have much less to do with the individual governments or leaders than most people seem to like to assume.

Anyway. I doubt our resident extremists such as Pickman's model have any actual examples of places which have dealt effectively with Covid without a "government", however much they might like to fantasise.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 23, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I care about as much for Boris Johnson and what he is going through as he cares about me and what I am going through. I.e. diddly squat. Let the twat get what is coming to him and worse and frankly I couldn't give a scooby.
> 
> I didn't particularly care before, before partygate, but now it seems a smallish thing (and of course his deceit) is bringing him down which may seem ironic compared to the largest covid death toll in all western Europe, and other big things that could have got him. Let the bells toll once Ms Grey presents her report, couldn't happen to a nastier guy!


It's a bit like getting gangster Al Capone for tax crimes. But if partygate is what does for Johnson, rather than the enormous needless loss of life during the pandemic, so be it.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2022)

Other than the Nusrat Ghani story, admittedly quite a large one, I thought there might have been more coming out this weekend.  When it comes to whipping, corruption, reasons for promotions/demotions and all the rest, I always assume there's a ton of routine shite that could come out at any time.  Suggests that party discipline hasn't _quite _broken down yet. 

Strikes me that as a populist/narcissist and someone without any kind of moral code, johnson himself will be untouched by whatever Sue Gray comes up with, however bad.  For the moment he's also got enough of the party to keep the ship afloat. This will all be about the reaction of others in the party.  They'll need to pry him out.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 23, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Other than the Nusrat Ghani story, admittedly quite a large one, I thought there might have been more coming out this weekend.  When it comes to whipping, corruption, reasons for promotions/demotions and all the rest, I always assume there's a ton of routine shite that could come out at any time.  Suggests that party discipline hasn't _quite _broken down yet.
> 
> Strikes me that as a populist/narcissist and someone without any kind of moral code, johnson himself will be untouched by whatever Sue Gray comes up with, however bad.  For the moment he's also got enough of the party to keep the ship afloat. This will all be about the reaction of others in the party.  They'll need to pry him out.


They might be biding their time to see what comes out in the Sue Gray report.

Further revelations now might also be damaging to others who the party machine might prefer not to damage - especially if they're a potential leadership candidate or major player who might be headed for an office of state.

If they can wait for her report and avoid others being taken down with Johnson, that might be preferable. But if the report doesn't sink Johnson, they might opt for the scorched earth tactic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> In recent-ish times, pre covid I guess, I had become accustomed to people going on about the situation from 2018/19ish onwards in Belgium as an example of how governments aren't really necessary, which I always regarded as a stupid argument anyway.
> 
> Assumed you were referring to that. Yes it seems like they assembled something specifically to deal with Covid and nothing else in march 2020. They have done even worse than the uk but my view is that differing outcomes in different countries have much less to do with the individual governments or leaders than most people seem to like to assume.
> 
> Anyway. I doubt our resident extremists such as Pickman's model have any actual examples of places which have dealt effectively with Covid without a "government", however much they might like to fantasise.


I won't take lectures from someone so numerically illiterate as to proclaim Belgium has a higher covid death toll than the UK.


----------



## iveivan (Jan 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



These people are the grown ups running the country


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 23, 2022)

They flew over games held at Old Trafford in Manchester and Elland Road in Leeds, yesterday.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It was a term used by Michael Gove to describe a mythical entity he thought existed within the education establishment when he was trying to impose some of his crazy reforms on them, and - unsurprisingly - getting some heavy pushback.
> 
> ETA: every day's a schoolday. Turns out it was coined by a US education secretary (William Bennett) in the 1980s to achieve much the same thing - to write off those opposed to radical reforms as some kind of cabal of reactionaries opposed to change.



It's also used to describe people trying to change things that actually need changing. Basically a formless, undifferentiated mass of people who don't have the exact views on X, Y or Z that the ruling class think the working class should have.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 307133
> 
> They flew over games held at Old Trafford in Manchester and Elland Road in Leeds, yesterday.



Christ if I'd had a bucket of shit on board, it would have been a difficult decision as to which ground I dump it on.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Other than the Nusrat Ghani story, admittedly quite a large one, I thought there might have been more coming out this weekend.  When it comes to whipping, corruption, reasons for promotions/demotions and all the rest, I always assume there's a ton of routine shite that could come out at any time.  Suggests that party discipline hasn't _quite _broken down yet.
> 
> Strikes me that as a populist/narcissist and someone without any kind of moral code, johnson himself will be untouched by whatever Sue Gray comes up with, however bad.  For the moment he's also got enough of the party to keep the ship afloat. This will all be about the reaction of others in the party.  They'll need to pry him out.


Yes, and the fact that it's taking so long for the PCP to get to the 54 letters, despite the obvious need to get rid of blustercunt, will be useful ammo to throw at the post-Johnson regime. Gutless fucking apologists for the criminal.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2022)

iveivan said:


> These people are the grown ups running the country



Public schools don't really produce grown ups, just permanently stunted teenagers but ones with the connections and money to stroll past countless thousands of smarter and more competent people on their way to the top of the shitheap.


----------



## bimble (Jan 23, 2022)

I see that Raab, in answer to a question, has said that if Johnson misled parliament then ‘that’s a resigning matter’. But the liar won’t resign, and ‘a resigning matter’ isn’t the same thing as a sackable offence is it. 

The only way a PM gets sacked is through the vote of no confidence malarkey is that right?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 23, 2022)

Narrowly surviving a vote of no confidence would be funny, close enough so he seems mortally wounded but has to limp on with reduced authority. I reckon we’d get more defections after that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2022)

bimble said:


> The only way a PM gets sacked is through the vote of no confidence malarkey is that right?



to be sacked as party leader, it needs a no confidence thing among the party, on whatever their rules are (the however many letters to the 1922 committee thing)

to be sacked as PM by parliament rather than by the party, would need the house of commons to pass a vote of no confidence in the government.  which is probably unlikely to pass (most recent times it's passed are 1979 and 1924) as it usually leads to a general election.

in theory, the monarch has power to dismiss the prime minister of the day, but this hasn't happened since 1834.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Narrowly surviving a vote of no confidence would be funny, close enough so he seems mortally wounded but has to limp on with reduced authority. I reckon we’d get more defections after that.


"Lame Big Duck"


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 23, 2022)

Report that could prove the PM is a liar and broke the law to be vetted for release by the PM









						Dominic Raab refuses to confirm full publication of Sue Gray partygate report
					

Deputy PM promises ‘full transparency’ but says it is for Boris Johnson to decide how much detail is released to the public




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Dominic Raab has refused to confirm that the Sue Gray report on alleged Downing Street parties will be published in full next week, saying the amount of detail released publicly will be a matter for Boris Johnson.



When you think they cannot get any lower, they do.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 23, 2022)

If he doesn’t go, public anger will be directed at the Tory party, not just him. That could be fun, until he does a war or something to try and get people back on side, doing his best pound shop Churchill.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2022)

1922 committee...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Narrowly surviving a vote of no confidence would be funny, close enough so he seems mortally wounded but has to limp on with reduced authority. I reckon we’d get more defections after that.


Nus Ghani won't be far off resigning I'm guessing, though not crossing the floor. Just saw a headline where she said she'd 'tried everything ' or similar with regard to her case.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

Anyone got views about a suitable statue, location etc. of the soon to be former Prime Minister Johnson?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Anyone got views about a suitable statue, location etc. of the soon to be former Prime Minister Johnson?



cut out the middle-person and dump it straight in the sea?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Anyone got views about a suitable statue, location etc. of the soon to be former Prime Minister Johnson?


Perhaps some form of public urinal?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps some form of public urinal?


Good, but been done already...


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 23, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Christ if I'd had a bucket of shit on board, it would have been a difficult decision as to which ground I dump it on.


Dirty Leeds obviously


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Good, but been done already...
> 
> View attachment 307144


It bears repeating.


----------



## belboid (Jan 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Conveniently ignoring the 2018-2020 period without a government that covered the response to the pandemic.


Not actually true.  There wasn't a _federal _government, but the other five governments worked throughout the year. All of which worked on the pandemic.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> 1922 committee...
> 
> View attachment 307143


Ghani keeping the issue live...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Anyone got views about a suitable statue, location etc. of the soon to be former Prime Minister Johnson?



or a memorial lamp post somewhere accessible to dogs?

(this has been suggested in respect of another british PM - think the daily heil wanted to send a gun-boat in the direction of france when this was released)


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2022)

‘Culture of fear’: Officials admit holding back information from partygate inquiry
					

Exclusive: Messages in WhatsApp group said to contain photos of people drinking and dancing




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Officials working in No 10 claim they have held back information from Sue Gray’s investigation into the partygate scandal due to a “culture of fear” surrounding the probe.
> 
> Three sources told _The Independent_ they have not divulged messages and pictures on their phones after a senior member of staff told them to remove anything that could fuel speculation in the wake of the first party revelations.


Now I'm shocked 


> Eta:
> Messages in a WhatsApp group were said to contain photographs of people drinking and dancing, as well as references to how hungover people were the next day.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2022)

One thing though - unless it's all released we're going to have lots of people calling for the full report - plus all the WhatsApp photographs of people drinking and dancing and references to how hungover people were the next day.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 23, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> 1922 committee...
> 
> View attachment 307143


Willy Wragg.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> One thing though - unless it's all released we're going to have lots of people calling for the full report - plus all the WhatsApp photographs of people drinking and dancing and references to how hungover people were the next day.


Keep it simmering.


----------



## Supine (Jan 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> One thing though - unless it's all released we're going to have lots of people calling for the full report - plus all the WhatsApp photographs of people drinking and dancing and references to how hungover people were the next day.



And the person who decides how much of the report is issued… is Boris Johnson. Of course it fucking is…


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2022)

If you make the rules you're unlikely to lose the game


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> It's on his other phone, the one he loses when he sees Sue Gray


His graft phone as the underworld refer to it as.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If you make the rules you're unlikely to lose the game



I don't know, this is Johnson we are talking about.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> ‘Culture of fear’: Officials admit holding back information from partygate inquiry
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Messages in WhatsApp group said to contain photos of people drinking and dancing
> ...


Leaving aside Johnson one moment can I just say fuck all these cunts, fuck them big time.  I hope they are all living in fear of losing their jobs and unlikely as it seems I hope some of them feel pretty fucking guilty. 

The focus is rightly on Johnson but these are the actual arrogant fucks who did all the partying (Johnson was merely a cameo at best) and had a jolly good laugh about it afterwards all whilst the rest of us were locked out of seeing friends and family. 

My g/f's dad has been going through cancer treatment throughout this period and she was unable for long periods to go and give him a hug.  This has been repeated several million times over and much worse for many. 

I hope these cunts enjoyed their mega lols parties and wine in suitcases and I hope they can't sleep at night for years to come.


----------



## Fairweather (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Ghani keeping the issue live...











						Tory MP says claim minister was sacked over faith 'stinks'
					

A thinktank has called on the Government to bring in the Equality and Human Rights Commission (EHRC) to investigate the claims of a former minister who says she was sacked due to her 'Muslimness'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



To be fair to Fabricunt, spotting someone's religion isn't easy.  Who would guess that Jacob Rees Mogg is a Christian?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 23, 2022)

sad for you missus and her da


not for the tory cunts


Sadly these wanker won't lose much sleep over this as it a plan to outst Boris
it standard operating procedure for this party


----------



## stavros (Jan 23, 2022)

Supine said:


> And the person who decides how much of the report is issued… is Boris Johnson. Of course it fucking is…


If he did try to bottle it someone would leak it though, wouldn't they? Surely it wouldn't be outside FoI rules, would it?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> If he did try to bottle it someone would leak it though, wouldn't they? Surely it wouldn't be outside FoI rules, would it?


But he'll try, fail and that will be funnier and more drawn out causing more damage to the party.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2022)

I know it's odd Uncle Paulie, but the Telegraph claims that Sue Gray has been speaking to plod...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2022)

Without looking back, I've read that this inquiry will 'probably follow the practice of' some other recent inquiries, in not publishing all the evidence.  If there had been an FOI override of that, I'm guessing it would have been mentioned.  But yeah, it'll be dribs and drabs.  Given that johnson looks like he will fight to stay in power, how many dribs and drabs and when they come out may well be quite important.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2022)

Just on the whips stuff, I heard Edward Leigh talking on Any Questions this weekend. He blathered on about the whips and how he'd never heard anything like the accusations that have been made. He ended by saying something like 'however, MPs do need to be tough...'.  Then there's been that shite fabricant going on about it all being rubbish and 'if I went to the police every time I've been bullied they'd have no time to deal with other crimes'.  There's a narrative there of MPs on the receiving end of this needing to be 'tough', even putting up with it as part of the job.  Now, in most of the ways that are important, I don't give a flying fuck about these victims of bullying, they are MPs and still every bit our enemy.  But it's interesting that the narrative of 'this is the culture, you need to toughen up to fit in' is to the fore.  Used against women, used against LGBT people, against ethnic minorities...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I know it's odd Uncle Paulie, but the Telegraph claims that Sue Gray has been speaking to plod...



That headscarf is I think the nicest thing I've ever seen the queen wear. Should have more penguins on it mind


----------



## not a trot (Jan 23, 2022)

Fairweather said:


> Tory MP says claim minister was sacked over faith 'stinks'
> 
> 
> A thinktank has called on the Government to bring in the Equality and Human Rights Commission (EHRC) to investigate the claims of a former minister who says she was sacked due to her 'Muslimness'.
> ...


I have trouble trying to decide if he's even human.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 23, 2022)

Probably not wise reading someone's Cunt Quotient off from their appearance, but then here's the tory chief whip.  There's just something about the jaunty porcine set of his features...








						Who is the government chief whip Mark Spencer?
					

The Sherwood MP made the switch from farming to politics in 2010 and became chief whip in 2019




					www.theguardian.com
				




And if you wanted real evidence that's he's scum:



> In 2015 Spencer was accused by the Spectator of “rigid tribalism” after appearing to defend a benefits system that sanctioned a jobseeker with learning disabilities because he was four minutes late for a jobcentre appointment. In January 2016 he was one of 72 MPs who were themselves landlords who voted against proposed new rules explicitly requiring rental properties to be “fit for human habitation”.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2022)

Wilf said:


> And if you wanted real evidence that's he's scum:



he's a tory MP

do we need more evidence?


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 23, 2022)

not a trot said:


> I have trouble trying to decide if he's even human.


I can never see the word Fabricant without wondering if it means 'person who makes things up'.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 24, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Probably not wise reading someone's Cunt Quotient off from their appearance, but then here's the tory chief whip.  There's just something about the jaunty porcine set of his features...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like a Tory Biff Tannen


----------



## pesh (Jan 24, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I can never see the word Fabricant without wondering if it means 'person who makes things up'.


i often get a fleeting mental image of a bottle of fabric softener with cunt on the label when i see his name


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I know it's odd Uncle Paulie, but the Telegraph claims that Sue Gray has been speaking to plod...






> Police officers who guard Downing Street have been interviewed by Sue Gray for the “partygate” investigation, The Telegraph can disclose.
> 
> Members of the Metropolitan Police’s Parliamentary and Diplomatic Protection Command who were on duty when a string of lockdown-breaking gatherings are alleged to have taken place have provided detailed testimonies about what they witnessed.
> 
> The statements, described by one source as “extremely damning”, are expected to form a key part of Ms Gray’s report, which is due to be published within days.





> Officers deployed to guard Downing Street would have a detailed knowledge of the comings and goings at Number 10 and would therefore be in a position to corroborate some of the most damning allegations that have emerged in recent weeks, such as whether a suitcase of alcohol was brought in to one event on the eve of the Duke of Edinburgh’s funeral.
> 
> They may also have been in a position to comment on the wider drinking culture in Downing Street during lockdown, and whether they issued any warnings to party attendees or officials.



I love this next line, 



> *While police officers cannot be compelled to speak to Ms Gray – unlike Downing St staff – it is understood they were “only too willing” to co-operate.*



Full paywall busted article - archive.ph


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 24, 2022)

Fairweather said:


> Tory MP says claim minister was sacked over faith 'stinks'
> 
> 
> A thinktank has called on the Government to bring in the Equality and Human Rights Commission (EHRC) to investigate the claims of a former minister who says she was sacked due to her 'Muslimness'.
> ...




He asked his boss for guidance on how to tell if someone is a Muslim, “looks like a letterbox” was the answer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 24, 2022)

Whatever we may think of Andrew Neil, this could be an interesting watch.



> In the documentary, Andrew Neil will be “on the inside track of Conservative Party turmoil”.
> 
> He will be using his “unique access to Conservative MPs to take us inside the biggest leadership in crisis the country has faced since the fall of Margaret Thatcher”, a release said.
> 
> ...



The hour-long programme, titled ‘Boris Johnson: Has He Run Out of Road?’, will air on Channel 4 and All 4 on Sunday, January 30 at 7pm.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

All depends on what happens this week I suppose, they may have to film 2 endings.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> All depends on what happens this week I suppose, they may have to film 2 endings.



Although if the minimum 54 letters are in, following the publication of Gray's report, the vote of no confidence is not likely until next week.

So, unless Johnson resigns, which I think is highly unlikely, not a lot will change before the programme goes out.


----------



## bimble (Jan 24, 2022)

Good morning did you know that in fact a fish rots from the intestines first not the head.


----------



## Spandex (Jan 24, 2022)

Exclusive

What appears to be a draft copy of Sue Gray's summary report into allegations of lockdown breaking parties at No. 10 has been leaked to the Daily Express.


The leaked document

Asked about the leaked document the Cabinet Office replied that there is a policy of not commenting on leaks, so they could neither confirm or deny it's veracity. A No. 10 spokesman was more forthcoming, saying that this showed the report would completely exonerate the Prime Minister, so there was no need to read the actual report when it was published and that it was "time to move on".

The source of the leak is unknown, but suspicions have fallen on No. 10 itself. Asked to comment, Labour leader Kier Starmer said "due process must be followed", adding that there had not yet been time for focus groups to tell him what to say.

Continued on page 7


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 24, 2022)

This is a fun front page from last Friday, on the Godfather theme.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is a fun front page from last Friday, on the Godfather theme.
> 
> View attachment 307199


he looks more and more like chris tarrant


----------



## contadino (Jan 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is a fun front page from last Friday, on the Godfather theme.
> 
> View attachment 307199


He's aged since Miami Vice.


----------



## gosub (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> All depends on what happens this week I suppose, they may have to film 2 endings.


Might as well just do the one, if it goes the other, people will be too busy having work do's to watch it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> All depends on what happens this week I suppose, they may have to film 2 endings.


just two?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> just two?


This is true, there is also the 'wonder' cut where he somehow leaves this mortal coil between now and next Sunday.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> just two?


There's also the penguin edit, so at least three


----------



## Ming (Jan 24, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Of course he would happily see the Conservative Party raised to the ground. The only person Boris Johnson has ever been interested in is Boris Johnson. Not his family, not his friends, and certainly not his wives or his children or his mistresses who are all, ultimately, dispensable as he leaves a trail of destruction in his wake and pursues his own ends and gratification.











						Psychopathy Checklist - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## not a trot (Jan 24, 2022)

Spandex said:


> Exclusive
> 
> What appears to be a draft copy of Sue Gray's summary report into allegations of lockdown breaking parties at No. 10 has been leaked to the Daily Express.
> 
> ...




Looks like the work of young Wilfred Johnson.


----------



## xenon (Jan 24, 2022)

"...the report would completely exonerate the Prime  Minister..."

Shocked and stunned etc.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2022)

The Guardian live feed pointed me towards this rather splendid graphic:


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2022)

The Godfather analogy doesn't really work, as Johnson has gone against the family multiple times, and with multiple families.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

Just heard on the radio :


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

Although I hear he didnt realise it was his birthday.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Although I hear he didnt realise it was his birthday.


It's hard to tell when you've been so over-indulged every day throughout your life.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

The interior designer was there:



> ITV News understands that the interior designer, Lulu Lytle - who was not a member of No 10 staff - also attended the gathering. At the time Ms Lytle was renovating Boris Johnson’s flat in Downing Street, which has been the subject of a separate controversy.



And:



> ITV News also understands that on the evening of 19 June 2020, family friends were hosted upstairs in the prime minister’s residence in an apparent further breach of the rules. Number 10 have denied this, claiming the prime minister only hosted a small number of family members outside.





> ITV News understands those present at the afternoon party included the prime minister’s principal private secretary, Martin Reynolds, who had previously invited over 100 staff to a drinks party on 20 May 2020.
> 
> Jack Doyle, currently No10's director of communications, and the head of operations, Shelley Williams-Walker, are also said to have been there. They were joined by other members of the Prime Minister's Private Office, No10 special advisers and No10 operations and events staff.



ITV didnt forget to put it in context either:



> The week before his birthday party, Boris Johnson had asked the rest of the country to stick to the guidance in a press conference from Downing Street. “I urge everyone to continue to show restraint and respect the rules which are designed to keep us all safe. It’s only because of the restraint that everyone, you all have shown so far, that we are able to move gradually out of this lockdown”, he said on 10 June 2020.
> 
> He added: "It is emphatically not designed for people who don't qualify to start meeting inside other people's homes - that remains against the law."











						Boris Johnson had birthday bash during lockdown, ITV News understands | ITV News
					

ITV News has learned that the prime minister's wife, Carrie Johnson, organised a surprise birthday party for him on 19 June when social gatherings were banned. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## spitfire (Jan 24, 2022)

ROFLCOPTER.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 24, 2022)

Wonder if he'll do an interview pointing out that the announcement he had given on TV the week before was extremely confusing, vague and inconsistent, so it's unreasonable to have expected anyone to be able to follow the rules.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 24, 2022)

Ahhh, the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Wonder if he'll do an interview pointing out that the announcement he had given on TV the week before was extremely confusing, vague and inconsistent, so it's unreasonable to have expected anyone to be able to follow the rules.


Well during his acting last week he must have know he was at his own birthday party ( you'd think ) and had an idea it was going to come out, yet still tried it, utter wanker.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 24, 2022)

stavros said:


> The Godfather analogy doesn't really work, as Johnson has gone against the family multiple times, and with multiple families.


But he does look like a burst mattress.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Ahhh, the gift that keeps on giving


The death of a thousand cunts.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

Speaking of Johnson and cake, imagine working for the NHS and someone giving you this cake as a reward for your efforts.



(from BAKER DONATED A REALISTIC CAKE EVERY WEEK THROUGHOUT LOCKDOWN TO THANK 5,000 NHS HEROES AT HER LOCAL HOPSITAL FOR HARD WORK - Storytrender )


----------



## klang (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

He may use shit cards like this one to remind himself of the original pandemic guidance and how that could be turned into the perfect excuse for his birthday party - they were not having a birthday party, they were just washing their hands!


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

New Plan C(unt) announced - wash your hands of Johnson in order to protect yourself from the virus.


----------



## klang (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Jan 24, 2022)

Tory MPs:


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



I hope she's wiped her arse with that letter


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

Update , edited to give the proper creature credit.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> Speaking of Johnson and cake, imagine working for the NHS and someone giving you this cake as a reward for your efforts.
> 
> View attachment 307284
> 
> (from BAKER DONATED A REALISTIC CAKE EVERY WEEK THROUGHOUT LOCKDOWN TO THANK 5,000 NHS HEROES AT HER LOCAL HOPSITAL FOR HARD WORK - Storytrender )


You get to stick a knife through his face. I can see the appeal.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Yossarian (Jan 24, 2022)

teqniq said:


>


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Jan 24, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 307296



Nadine Dorries. As thick as a boxing day shite. (Nicked from Twitter, obviously)


----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2022)

spitfire said:


> As thick as a boxing day shite. (Nicked from Twitter, obviously)


And, as ever, the gift that keeps on giving is that such thickness is often completely beyond the awareness of the thicko in question


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

I promise to stop posting other peoples tweets soon, honest.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> I promise to stop posting other peoples tweets soon, honest.



She wearing the trousers not him


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2022)

She must really like that wallpaper.


----------



## vanya (Jan 24, 2022)

Rory Stewart gave a very poignant interview the other day where he stated that, can anyone be really surprised that Johnson has trashed politics in this country and that all the warning signs were there before making him leader of the Conservative Party?

It was always thus with Johnson his whole life proves it and all his machinations and the idiots who line up on a daily basis to defend him only add to the sense of despair that now envelops this country.

The Guardian editorial today and indeed the enclosed John Harris article tell of the damage that a Johnson premiership has inflicted and why he must go.

This country has been led by deceit and lies into a right wing political experiment that has been an unmitigated disaster and will take years to put right, and that is if the Tories can be kept out of government long enough.

Even now the lies continue over Covid, the economy, NHS, Care sector, education, BBC the list goes on and on, the actor Hugh Grant called this government insecure nut jobs personally I think that is being too kind to them.









						Distrust, disengagement and discord will be the disgraceful legacy of Boris Johnson | John Harris
					

The damage done by this prime minister’s misrule goes way beyond him, his inner circle and even his party, says Guardian columnist John Harris




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> She wearing the trousers not him


That's an awfully sexist comment. Are you from round these parts?


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 24, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> That's an awfully sexist comment. Are you from round these parts?


Ok I put it another way then, she's in charge

No it my first week on here


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Although I hear he didnt realise it was his birthday.



so sue's report later in the week will remove both the word party's and birthdays out of the British lexicon


----------



## killer b (Jan 24, 2022)

It's funny how Carry Johnson, like all wives of powerful men, seems to neatly fit neatly into every misogynist stereotype available.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jan 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Ok I put it another way then, she's in charge
> 
> No it my first week on here


If you think she's in charge, what do you base it on?
(not, tbh, that there's much evidence that Johnson himself is in charge. Not called the shopping trolley for nothing.)


----------



## killer b (Jan 24, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> what do you base it on?


What Dominic Cummings and his mates say. Great source.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 24, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> If you think she's in charge, what do you base it on?
> (not, tbh, that there's much evidence that Johnson himself is in charge. Not called the shopping trolley for nothing.)


I was more thinking of the flat renovations more than anything


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I was more thinking of the flat renovations more than anythingI


Ah, ok. Flat renovations, economy, foreign policy - same difference. I see what you mean. A man who won't put his foot down over pelmets isn't going to stick his neck out over Ukraine.

And I don't agree.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 24, 2022)

"just a small slice"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




Never been married then.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so sue's report later in the week will remove both the word party's and birthdays out of the British lexicon


Suits me. I'm at the age where I don't give a shit how old I am. And the presents get shittier too.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2022)

Works for me have a big birthday coming up this year and could easily forget it


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2022)

I doubt Carrie’s the last woman they’re going to try to pin this on before they get to Sue Grey.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 24, 2022)

Can Carrie carry can for corona can-can carry-on?

...as at least three of tomorrow's front pages will no doubt put it.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Can Carrie carry can for corona can-can carry-on?
> 
> ...as at least three of tomorrow's front pages will no doubt put it.



I reckon that will beat their efforts hands down.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2022)

hmm would Boris after failing to throw servants under the bus

throw the missus before himself

to bloody right he would


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm would Boris after failing to throw servants under the bus
> 
> throw the missus before himself
> 
> to bloody right he would


and as someone else has said, he wants Putin to kick off and throw us all under the bus.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2022)

think that was me


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> think that was me


Nice one, this thread is moving so fast I couldn't be arsed to go back and quote you, apologies.


----------



## Sue (Jan 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Ok I put it another way then, she's in charge
> 
> No it my first week on here


Now how would you know that exactly?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2022)

should we cut them a bit of slack? takes more than a week to get to know urban's do's/don'ts


----------



## oxygenthief (Jan 24, 2022)

I know next to nothing about Carrie Johnson, but Alexander Boris etc. has been a lying, cheating, immoral piece of shit for his entire life. Trying to put the blame for his latest act of selfish wankery on to his present wife/victim to be seems like just another case of trying to defend the indefensible by shifting responsibility onto those around him.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> I promise to stop posting other peoples tweets soon, honest.



Don't stop, that was epic. Please?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Don't stop, that was epic. Please?


I'd have nothing if it werent for other peoples tweets  elbows


----------



## MrSki (Jan 24, 2022)

This is a good summary of the last six days from Ros Atkins.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 24, 2022)

Sue said:


> Now how would you know that exactly?


I dont it rumours that I keep reading


----------



## MrSki (Jan 24, 2022)

oxygenthief said:


> I know next to nothing about Carrie Johnson, but Alexander Boris etc. has been a lying, cheating, immoral piece of shit for his entire life. Trying to put the blame for his latest act of selfish wankery on to his present wife/victim to be seems like just another case of trying to defend the indefensible by shifting responsibility onto those around him.


I think calling her a victim is going a bit far. Afterall she was having an affair with the man whilst his then wife was going through cancer treatment & she new it. She entered the relationship with her eyes wide open.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 24, 2022)

It's not her fault she's got a fetish for a man that looks like an expired custard stuffed in black bin liner. Fuck her man.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2022)

MrSki said:


> This is a good summary of the last six days from Ros Atkins.



This made me think..

'Fuck me, is it only Monday?'

It is only Monday isnt it?


----------



## MrSki (Jan 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> This made me think..
> 
> 'Fuck me, is it only Monday'
> 
> It is isnt it ?


Yeah I had the PMQs being almost two weeks old not five days!


----------



## Sue (Jan 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I dont it rumours that I keep reading


Okay so you don't know. Any thoughts on why you might keep reading such rumours? What purpose they might serve, that kind of thing?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Jan 24, 2022)

Sue said:


> Okay so you don't know. Any thoughts on why you might keep reading such rumours? What purpose they might serve, that kind of thing?


Because I am nosy and I'm an idiot


----------



## weepiper (Jan 24, 2022)

Boris Johnson is a grown fucking man. Stop blaming his wife for his shocking decision making.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 24, 2022)

final nail? might push enough mps to stick those letters in - and/or cabinet resignations. Its fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 24, 2022)

ah we might still have a war, which he can talk loads of bollocks about whilst getting a semi of being a churchill shadow 


of course putin looking at Boris

"i did that"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Boris Johnson is a grown fucking man. Stop blaming his wife for his shocking decision making.


I normally leave her out of it but on this occasion she organised the cake so is inevitably part of this story.

And when I posted the fuck off video earlier, I initially hadnt seen what tweet it was in response to, having just seen it in a stream of tweets that appeared when I clicked on the trending hashtag of, err, #CarrieAntoinette

I do get depressed at times though because, in a way similar to some stuff directed at Laura Kuenssberg, there tends to be a mix of fair criticism, appropriate taking the piss out of them, and casual misogyny. And we know that Carrie has no shortage of critics on the right, some of whom have little fear of openly demonstrating their own forms of misogyny.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> I normally leave her out of it but on this occasion she organised the cake so is inevitably part of this story.
> 
> And when I posted the fuck off video earlier, I initially hadnt seen what tweet it was in response to, having just seen it in a stream of tweets that appeared when I clicked on the trending hashtag of, err, #CarrieAntoinette
> 
> I do get depressed at times though because, in a way similar to some stuff directed at Laura Kuenssberg, there tends to be a mix of fair criticism, appropriate taking the piss out of them, and casual misogyny. And we know that Carrie has no shortage of critics on the right, some of whom have little fear of openly demonstrating their own forms of misogyny.


It was a response to the 'she wears the trousers' shit, really. I have no love for her but an attack on any woman on that front (her man can't control her etc) is an attack on all of us by stealth. And it's a distraction from the man with agency who should be at the centre of it.


----------



## pesh (Jan 24, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


>


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Don't stop, that was epic. Please?


I didnt mean I was stopping permanently, I was just acknowledging that I had overdone it in a short period of time.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 24, 2022)

Tories do believe in the Achilles woman narrative though. Don't be surprised if we see some planted stories in the near future about Rishi Sunak banning his wife from watching Countdown or something.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ah we might still have a war, which he can talk loads of bollocks about whilst getting a semi of being a churchill shadow
> 
> 
> of course putin looking at Boris
> ...


C4U


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

weepiper said:


> It was a response to the 'she wears the trousers' shit, really. I have no love for her but an attack on any woman on that front (her man can't control her etc) is an attack on all of us by stealth. And it's a distraction from the man with agency who should be at the centre of it.


Yes and unfortunately the tweet that the fuck off video tweet I posted was responding to was very much along those lines, with her being blamed for him trying to cling on to power.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

I note that the official line is still that the evening thing was in the garden, and some source added in details about a bbq. And apparently Johnsons sister had previous mentioned his socially distnced birthday in the garden with 6 people.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

I dont think the Kremlin is a particularly unlikely source. We could reheat some oven ready narratives about that which were applied to Trump and the Kremlins love of promoting instability.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 24, 2022)

Rumourmongering is meat and drink on this site. It’s in the rules innit


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

> Dominic Cummings has claimed evidence is being kept from Sue Gray’s investigation into drinks parties at No 10 and Whitehall because staff fear it will be seen by Boris Johnson.
> 
> The former Downing Street adviser also suggested that the fear meant that further evidence – including photographs – will keep leaking after the top civil servant publishes her report.
> 
> “I know others are very worried about handing things to the Cabinet Office because they know the PM will see everything SG [Sue Gray] collects,” Mr Cummings said in his latest blog post.











						Cummings claims fearful No 10 staff are keeping evidence from party inquiry
					

Staff worried because they know the PM will see everything, says ex-adviser




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## hitmouse (Jan 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Does this mean the fucker's about to start quoting Beckett?


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Where the hell is going to get those replies?


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)

First images of the cake have leaked.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2022)

MrSki said:


> This is a good summary of the last six days from Ros Atkins.



One of the biggest new items of the last week is that that BBC guy Ros Atkins was a raver and a DnB DJ!



he even did a mix recently which i cant be arsed to listen to but sounds like he knew some tunes




Fair play, this is a good track list he pulled out for his BBC mini mix - suggests he's kept an ear to the ground since the 90s too


----------



## Ming (Jan 25, 2022)

Any consequences for them? Any meaningful negative consequences legally or anything else. It’s the only thing a bully responds to. A credible threat and/or deterrent. They control the media so probably not. I wonder sometimes if this kind of stuff is the right testing how far they can go without repercussions. We all know the Gray report is a snow job.


----------



## Ming (Jan 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> One of the biggest new items of the last week is that that BBC guy Ros Atkins was a raver and a DnB DJ!
> View attachment 307314
> View attachment 307315
> 
> ...


He’s from quite the privileged background. No wonder he ended up at the BBC. Looks like a Nathan Barley who made the right moves.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


>



“And I can categorically state that no-one at any time informed me this was a cake, far less was I told that this was a cake named Colin the Caterpillar. 

I genuinely and sincerely believed it to be a new, cutting-edge PPE design to further protect our brave doctors and nurses. 

At no point was Mr Caterpillar present at any parties that may have been held inside or outside no.10, which in any case were not parties, but work events”


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 25, 2022)

Looking at the Newspaper headlines on the BBC website, The Sun and The Mail are now running the story as large front page splashes against Johnson. 
The Daily Express has it in a tiny box on on the top right, with just 2 sentences, But the first is: "New Number 10 Party Blow" Which really does ask more questions than answers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 25, 2022)

With Ukraine looking like it’s kicking off , Johnson can get into full Churchill mode. And have a pint of champagne for breakfast


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 25, 2022)

Anyway, the civil servant known as Sue Grey will sort it all out.plenty of experience in sorting things out.  Interesting background has SG. Especially in Ireland. Um.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

Could this be the reason he's still PM? Probably.









						Sue Gray report: Getting rid of the prime minister means a general election, Tory MPs told
					

Boris Johnson’s allies have warned Tory MPs that any successor would have to call a general election if he is removed from office.Close supporters of the prime




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Could this be the reason he's still PM? Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would there need to be a GE?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why would there need to be a GE?


I imagine "Boris Johnston's allies" are operating from the premise that he's somehow so wonderful as to be irreplaceable.

Ironically, they're probably right, only it's that the entirety of the Tory top table are so shit that any replacement wouldn't be an improvement.

They really never were any good at being anything other than "nasty Tories", were they?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why would there need to be a GE?


From the article:



> Chris Pincher, a housing minister and former whip who is playing a leading role in the campaign, told the group that if Johnson is deposed, his successor is likely to need to call a general election sooner rather than later to legitimise their premiership. He highlighted the examples of Johnson and Theresa May.



So not definitely but possible.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 25, 2022)

So really a story to make those wavering MPs think about whether their seats are safe and get behind the PM.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

So it's bollocks, just threatening MPs, based on nonsense about Johnson calling an election, because May didn't have a majority, totally different situation to the make-up of parliament now. 

Paywall busted link to read - archive.ph


----------



## not a trot (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


>



I watched that interview, and i still am amazed that I managed to stop myself smashing the TV up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So it's bollocks, just threatening MPs, based on nonsense about Johnson calling an election, because May didn't have a majority, totally different situation to the make-up of parliament now.
> 
> Paywall busted link to read - archive.ph



This is the more interesting bit from that article.



> To survive, Johnson technically only needs to win the support of a majority of his colleagues. However, Tory MPs say that in reality, Johnson would need to limit any rebellion to less than the 117 MPs who voted against Theresa May in 2018 to be secure.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why would there need to be a GE?


Could they be lying?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

I think today I will mostly be wearing my Tory Squat Party T-shirt, in honour of partygate.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2022)

teqniq said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> So not definitely but possible.



Thing is if there's one thing Johnson's time as PM has shown is that it's quite easy for someone in power to just ignore those sorts of conventions and views. If whoever it is just says 'given the circumstances I don't believe now is the time for an election' who is going to force it? Nobody.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 25, 2022)

Yeah we all know how Cressida Dicks investigations go, a weasel never changes its spots


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah we all know how Cressida Dicks investigations go, a weasel never changes its spots


She was probably there...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2022)

Even if it goes to trial, all these malevolent Tory SPADs from no.10 likely have parents that went to school with the judge so no chance of serious punishment.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Just heard dick's statement utter shit.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 25, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah we all know how Cressida Dicks investigations go, a weasel never changes its spots



Yes.  Leave it in a folder on someone's desk then announce 3 weeks later a thorough investigation has taken place and no action will be taken.  Same as it ever was.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just heard dick's statement utter shit.


I also wonder whether this is going to be used to avoid facing the music in the short term? 'Oh, we can't get into a debate on Sue Gray's report when the police are looking into it'?  Unlikely, but these cunts will try anything.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Yes.  Leave it in a folder on someone's desk then announce 3 weeks later a thorough investigation has taken place and no action will be taken.  Same as it ever was.


Yep, johnson's supporters will say this is a waste of police resources. Given that the investigation will add up to zilch, I tend to agree with them.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 25, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Yes.  Leave it in a folder on someone's desk then announce *6 years *later a thorough investigation has taken place and no action will be taken.  Same as it ever was.


ftfy


----------



## dessiato (Jan 25, 2022)

Link to report in Metro (sorry)
Number 10 facing police investigation after Met announces 'partygate' probe


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Link to report in Metro (sorry)
> Number 10 facing police investigation after Met announces 'partygate' probe


someone's made damn cressida dick a better offer than boris johnson's one of ennoblement


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Just having an investigation is not good for Johnson, another nail, etc.



> Analysis: Are we at a tipping point?​*By Sam Coates, deputy political editor *
> This is very serious for Boris Johnson. It appears Sue Gray's report has found potential evidence of law-breaking, and that means the Cabinet Office has been in conversation with the Metropolitan Police and this has led Dame Cressida Dick to conclude they now need to investigate.
> The Met Commissioner explained why until now the force has not opened an investigation, but the news that they now have will send shockwaves through government and through the entire Conservative Party.



10:38 post on Sky's live coverage - Politics UK news latest: Met Police launches criminal investigation into Number 10 parties


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 25, 2022)

Didn't realise Mog was so tiny he looks like Larry the cat.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> someone's made damn cressida dick a better offer than boris johnson's one of ennoblement


I reckon she knows the game is up and knowing she wont be in job much longer is going to try and save her reputation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I reckon she knows the game is up and knowing she wont be in job much longer is going to try and save her reputation.


that floated down the river in 2005


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> that floated down the river in 2005


I didnt say it was going to work


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Didn't realise Mog was so tiny he looks like Larry the cat.


and he's wearing some sort of cassock or robe so you can't see his feet


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 25, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Didn't realise Mog was so tiny he looks like Larry the cat.



He's just far away.

In the late 18th century to be precise.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just having an investigation is not good for Johnson, another nail, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 10:38 post on Sky's live coverage - Politics UK news latest: Met Police launches criminal investigation into Number 10 parties


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Fuck me, I knew it!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Urgent question tabled in the Commons by Labour, due to be heard at 12.30pm.

And, tomorrow's PMQs is going to be more entertaining than expected.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Fuck me, I knew it!


six months down the line after johnson has taken us into a foolish war with russia and china's joined in and downing street is a smoking radioactive crater, then and only then will grey issue her findings


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Urgent question tabled in the Commons by Labour, due to be heard at 12.30pm.
> 
> And, tomorrow's PMQs is going to be more entertaining than expected.


word among tory mps is johnson is going to duck out on some spurious excuse


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Urgent question tabled in the Commons by Labour, due to be heard at 12.30pm.


lol










						Exclusive: Forde Report cannot be shared yet, inquiry chair tells NEC members – LabourList
					

Martin Forde QC has sent a letter to members of Labour's ruling body today telling them that his report will not be delivered as promised…




					labourlist.org


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

Live from Downing st


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




The question is, whether the Met's announcement will mean Tory MP holding back with their letters, or if they will be raging even more, and it tips things over the 54 ledge.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Urgent question tabled in the Commons by Labour, due to be heard at 12.30pm.
> 
> And, tomorrow's PMQs is going to be more entertaining than expected.


You can imagine Blustercunt's stock reply though can't you: '_this is a matter best left to the Met, I have the upmost confidence in..... blah_'.  It won't dissipate the anger, but it does buy him some time.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

weren't you all expecting some sort of whitewash from Gray's report? why does it matter if it's delayed?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't hold our Westminster democracy as some sacred thing, but johnson and pals really are shitting all over it.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 25, 2022)

The bastards will tell Dick to report nothing much happened.
Negates the Sue Gray stuff and they’re home free.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 25, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Didn't realise Mog was so tiny.


Maybe he should be far away?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> word among tory mps is johnson is going to duck out on some spurious excuse


I think him being a multi-faced, lying, dismal bastard is a good one.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 25, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Maybe he should be far away?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 25, 2022)

philosophical said:


> The bastards will tell Dick to report nothing much happened.
> Negates the Sue Gray stuff and they’re home free.



"Dick and Johnson Alliance Fucks Country"


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> weren't you all expecting some sort of whitewash from Gray's report? why does it matter if it's delayed?


Well, I can't speak for all of 'us', but I wasn't expecting a whitewash. It will probably be enough to do for him, though it will pull it's punches.  I'm not quite given to a conspiracy reading of this, but putting the Gray report off and an almost certain no further action from the Met creates a route through it all for johnson if insists on carrying on.  Very likely he'll be out at some point, but a police investigation actually takes the pressure off him.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2022)

The Met inquiry wont be able to be released until Resident Advisor have concluded their report


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

Anyway, even if he effectively does a 'no comment' at PMQs, this opens up any number of lines of attack for Labour (hopefully Rayner).  Could do a bingo card of 'good government... basic standards of behaviour... honesty... trust in the British people.... at a time of sacrifice... betrayal...'.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, even if he effectively does a 'no comment' at PMQs, this opens up any number of lines of attack for Labour (hopefully Rayner).  Could do a bingo card of 'good government... basic standards of behaviour... honesty... trust in the British people.... at a time of sacrifice... betrayal...'.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Fuck me, I knew it!


Maybe she's been reading this thread? Don't give her any more ideas!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Met commissioner suggests some No 10 parties could be 'most serious and flagrant' breach of Covid rules​And this is what *Dame Cressida Dick* told the London assembly’s police and crime committee in her opening statement about *the criteria used to decide when the Met would investigate historic complaints about lockdown breaches.*


> But, recognising that there might be some occasions where we would investigate retrospectively, we generated some guidelines, only guidelines, but guidelines that we have stuck to.
> And you will be aware that we have, on occasion, investigated retrospectively.
> Some of my own officers, a few, have received penalty notices when we heard after the fact that they had breached the guidelines. One or two high-profile people also, when it was plain that they had admitted, and there was good evidence, they also after the fact, a few weeks after the fact, received penalty notices.
> And the occasions on which we have done that have been where we were looking at something which appeared to be the most serious and flagrant type of breach, and where three factors came into play.
> ...


These are not criteria that have been widely publicised by the Met before. The fact that Dick says some No 10 parties are now being investigated therefore means that the Met considers that they appear to constitute “the most serious and flagrant type of breach”.











						Downing Street parties: Met police launch investigation into alleged lockdown rule breaking – live updates
					

Latest updates: No 10 now facing police investigation over alleged breaches of lockdown rules




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Well, I can't speak for all of 'us', but I wasn't expecting a whitewash. It will probably be enough to do for him, though it will pull it's punches.  I'm not quite given to a conspiracy reading of this, but putting the Gray report off and an almost certain no further action from the Met creates a route through it all for johnson if insists on carrying on.  Very likely he'll be out at some point, but a police investigation actually takes the pressure off him.


nah - as with Gray's report, the met have to have a route to a plausible reason to let him off, and just with what's already in the public domain there isn't one. Plus, the pressure he's under at the moment isn't down to reports or police investigations - it's down to the regular drip drip of new revelations - do you imagine they're about to dry up?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Can't resist another outing...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Met commissioner suggests some No 10 parties could be 'most serious and flagrant' breach of Covid rules​And this is what *Dame Cressida Dick* told the London assembly’s police and crime committee in her opening statement about *the criteria used to decide when the Met would investigate historic complaints about lockdown breaches.*
> 
> These are not criteria that have been widely publicised by the Met before. The fact that Dick says some No 10 parties are now being investigated therefore means that the Met considers that they appear to constitute “the most serious and flagrant type of breach”.
> 
> ...


You can imagine the shortlisting process:

'What about the one where they had suitcases of booze?'
- yeah, we'd better investigate that one.
'Okay, thanks.  Next up is the one where the pissheads broke that kid's swing'
- not sure, can we come back to that?
Right, the next one's quite tricky. It was his birthday, there was birthday cake and they sung happy birthday. Was that a party?
- erm... phew, dunno.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> weren't you all expecting some sort of whitewash from Gray's report? why does it matter if it's delayed?




Takes the heat of Johnson, how long will the Met take to investigate? Yesterday we saw them admitting the effective sexual assault of an innocent woman in Stokey nick, that took them 8 years to investigate.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> nah - as with Gray's report, the met have to have a route to a plausible reason to let him off, and just with what's already in the public domain there isn't one. Plus, the pressure he's under at the moment isn't down to reports or police investigations - it's down to the regular drip drip of new revelations - do you imagine they're about to dry up?


No, don't think they will dry up, but his backbenchers needed a focus/excuse to trigger a ballot. That was going to be the Grey report.  There's now a pocket of space for him to blunder on.  We are long past the point where this should have done for him which, ironically, _doesn't _put him closer to the edge. Everything about his own narcissism and belief that he's still running on the 'get brexit done' wrecking ball means he'll try to carry on.  As always hard to predict what would have happened, but I suspect there would have 54 letters the day after the report was published. We are now not there, but somewhere else.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2022)

Here we go: Police to investigate Downing Street lockdown parties

But the BBC understands the report will not be published while the Met are investigating, and it is not clear how long the force will take.


And this:

She added: "As a result of the information provided by the Cabinet Office and secondly officers' own assessments, I can confirm the Met is now investigating a number of events that took place at Downing Street and Whitehall in the last two years in relation to potential breaches of Covid 19 regulations."

They will now be investigating crimes witnessed by Met officers that they didn't investigate previously. Crimes, witnessed first-hand by filth. fuck sakes.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 25, 2022)

The thing is, it's got the point now that outside the Tory MPs (Who just want to stay in a job) only the deluded think Johnson is honourable and honest. 
He is a joke and there is nothing Johnson can do fix that, just look at the people and organisation that have been taking the piss. I don't think even a war in Ukraine will boost his standing significantly.

Even if it takes 8 years. He's still going to be a national joke and damaging the Tory brand for that time, unless they eject him.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

Anything now - "sorry it's the subject of a police investigation, we couldn't possibly comment"


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> nah - as with Gray's report, the met have to have a route to a plausible reason to let him off, and just with what's already in the public domain there isn't one. Plus, the pressure he's under at the moment isn't down to reports or police investigations - it's down to the regular drip drip of new revelations - do you imagine they're about to dry up?


By the by, I think you are right, there's _isn't _a plausible route for the Met to let him off (or whoever is actually being investigated - maybe not him personally?).  However that doesn't mean he or anyone close to him will be getting a fixed penalty notice.  The Met just won't do that.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Takes the heat of Johnson, how long will the Met take to investigate? Yesterday we saw them admitting the effective sexual assault of an innocent woman in Stokey nick, that took them, 8 years to investigate.


I don't think the two cases really bear much comparison. It's not really possible for this to be kicked into the long grass, due to the very significant interest in the story from literally everyone in the country.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Here we go: Police to investigate Downing Street lockdown parties
> 
> But the BBC understands the report will not be published while the Met are investigating, and it is not clear how long the force will take.
> 
> ...


I did wonder about the line that officers were gleefully reporting to the Sue Grey thing.  Amusing as the idea was, they were also shining a light on their own inaction.  Not so much the plod on the ground (diplomatic protection plod?) but their bosses.  ON a daily basis I imagine they reported back on the kind of events and number of people who attended, for routine security purposes.


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

Tell the country parties are illegal, have party, lie about having party, pay fines for having party....How very Bullingdon


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

'Perhaps start by asking the police guarding Downing Street?' public advises Met
					

THE police investigating Downing Street lockdown parties have been advised that the police guarding Downing Street might provide a few answers.




					www.thedailymash.co.uk


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> No, don't think they will dry up, but his backbenchers needed a focus/excuse to trigger a ballot. That was going to be the Grey report.  There's now a pocket of space for him to blunder on.  We are long past the point where this should have done for him which, ironically, _doesn't _put him closer to the edge. Everything about his own narcissism and belief that he's still running on the 'get brexit done' wrecking ball means he'll try to carry on.  As always hard to predict what would have happened, but I suspect there would have 54 letters the day after the report was published. We are now not there, but somewhere else.


yeah - i was pretty certain that the gray report would trigger the ballot - but now - fuck knows? Im less confident in the met than in sue gray tbh - and they could drag it on for fucking ages. The government will be applying large dollops of "time to move one" laced with "lets wait for the outcome" etc in the hope that media and public will become bored of the whole shit show.
Maybe Smeagol Cummings and others will release more damaging info seeing as Grays report is now in limbo.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> No, don't think they will dry up, but his backbenchers needed a focus/excuse to trigger a ballot. That was going to be the Grey report.  There's now a pocket of space for him to blunder on.



It could go either way, some MPs may hold back putting in letters, but others may take the view that they were waiting on Gray's report to see if the situation was very serious, whereas they now know it is, because the Met is getting involved, so why wait weeks or even months more?


----------



## andysays (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> By the by, I think you are right, there's _isn't _a plausible route for the Met to let him off (or whoever is actually being investigated - maybe not him personally?).  However that doesn't mean he or anyone close to him will be getting a fixed penalty notice.  The Met just won't do that.


In some ways, the eventual result of the legal enquiries are not that important. In itself it won't matter that much to Johnson if he does end up getting a fixed penalty notice, though I doubt very much that he will.

What matters far more are the political consequences of all of this, and the fact that it's dragging on for so long while more allegations come out (including stuff not directly related to breaking lockdown restrictions) and many within the Conservative party seem to have concluded that Johnson himself is more of a liability than an asset both to their parliamentary careers and to the wider Tory project.

That, in the end, is what is most likely to derail Johnson's time as PM, not anything that either Sue Grey or Cressida Dick eventually announce.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - i was pretty certain that the gray report would trigger the ballot - but now - fuck knows? Im less confident in the met than in sue gray tbh - and they could drag it on for fucking ages. The government will be applying large dollops of "time to move one" laced with "lets wait for the outcome" etc in the hope that media and public will become bored of the whole shit show.
> Maybe Smeagol Cummings and others will release more damaging info seeing as Grays report is now in limbo.


Yeah, I suspect most tory MPs don't know what to do at the moment which, in the short termism of this whole story, gives him a bit more time. But as you say, he's probably one killer photo away from being forced out.  Suspect there have been a lot of panicky phone calls to the journos who will have been at these parties.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, I suspect most tory MPs don't know what to do at the moment


tbh most tory mps don't know what to do at any moment.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> In some ways, the eventual result of the legal enquiries are not that important. In itself it won't matter that much to Johnson if he does end up getting a fixed penalty notice, though I doubt very much that he will.
> 
> What matters far more are the political consequences of all of this, and the fact that it's dragging on for so long while more allegations come out (including stuff not directly related to breaking lockdown restrictions) and many within the Conservative party seem to have concluded that Johnson himself is more of a liability than an asset both to their parliamentary careers and to the wider Tory project.
> 
> That, in the end, is what is most likely to derail Johnson's time as PM, not anything that either Sue Grey or Cressida Dick eventually announce.


Yeah, if Labour carry on with 10 point poll leads, that will do for him, as will the May elections if he gets that far. Same time I think the Grey thing was important, simply because it was going to be this week and a lot of tories had announced that was what they were waiting for.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

A rallying call to the rebels.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> The thing is, it's got the point now that outside the Tory MPs (Who just want to stay in a job) only the deluded think Johnson is honourable and honest.



I don't think anyone has ever thought he was honourable and honest though have they? People who've previously supported him are pissed off about the specific nature of the accusations here but they've been quite happy to accept his bullshit in the past.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh most tory mps don't know what to do at any moment.


though when it comes to saving their own jobs and climbing the greasy pole i think they are well practiced in doing what needs to be done


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't think the two cases really bear much comparison. It's not really possible for this to be kicked into the long grass, due to the very significant interest in the story from literally everyone in the country.




Even 3 weeks to a month is enough for the news cycle to move on unless cumface can keep the leaks dripping through.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think anyone has ever thought he was honourable and honest though have they? People who've previously supported him are pissed off about the specific nature of the accusations here but they've been quite happy to accept his bullshit in the past.


I'm sure I've seen a poll where a significant number of people selected those attributes. I can't find it now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

I have a feeling that cummings bloke still has more to leak.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 25, 2022)

So why did Cressda dicksay they would not investigate the parties few weeks ago but today announce they would, what's changed?


----------



## not a trot (Jan 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> In some ways, the eventual result of the legal enquiries are not that important. In itself it won't matter that much to Johnson if he does end up getting a fixed penalty notice, though I doubt very much that he will.
> 
> What matters far more are the political consequences of all of this, and the fact that it's dragging on for so long while more allegations come out (including stuff not directly related to breaking lockdown restrictions) and many within the Conservative party seem to have concluded that Johnson himself is more of a liability than an asset both to their parliamentary careers and to the wider Tory project.
> 
> That, in the end, is what is most likely to derail Johnson's time as PM, not anything that either Sue Grey or Cressida Dick eventually announce.



The anti lockdown mob will see him as some kind of here. They really are that daft.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> So why did Cressda dicksay they would not investigate the parties few weeks ago but today announce they would, what's changed?


Probably been asked to by number 10!


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

not a trot said:


> The anti lockdown mob will see him as some kind of here. They really are that daft.


'_Every suitcase of wine was a blow for freedom'._


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> So why did Cressda dicksay they would not investigate the parties few weeks ago but today announce they would, what's changed?


the terms of reference of Gray's investigation say:

_As with all internal investigations, if during the course of the work any evidence emerges of behaviour that is potentially a criminal offence, the matter will be referred to the police and the Cabinet Office’s work may be paused.

Matters relating to adherence to the law are properly for the police to investigate and the Cabinet Office will liaise with them as appropriate._

What's changed is Gray has referred her findings to the met.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2022)

not a trot said:


> The anti lockdown mob will see him as some kind of here. They really are that daft.



Nah, they see him as part of the mainstream that's apparently busy oppressing them.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Probably been asked to by number 10!


Maybe but I do smell a rat here


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> So why did Cressda dicksay they would not investigate the parties few weeks ago but today announce they would, what's changed?



The Met didn't want to get involved, and were happy for Gray to get on with her investigation, and only get involved if she unearthed enough evidence for them to get dragged into it.

She has.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2022)

Work event





^^^those chaps should just follow Johnson around, wherever he appears they could pop up, bang out a few work tunes...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Probably been asked to by number 10!


kind of admitted: "The Met commissioner said: “*As a result, firstly, of the information provided by the Cabinet Office inquiry team,* and, secondly, my own officers’ assessment, I can confirm that the Met is now investigating a number of events that took place at Downing Street and Whitehall in the last two years in relation to potential breaches of Covid-19 regulations.”


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

It was always the case that a police investigation would result in the delay of the report, which (I think?) is probably right: so it's a bit weird that all the people who were demanding why the police weren't investigating last week, are now all sure this is some masterstroke delaying tactic by Johnson. It's really not good news for him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Even 3 weeks to a month is enough for the news cycle to move on unless cumface can keep the leaks dripping through.


You don't remember the killing of Ian Tomlinson, which was in the news for at least a month following his cowardly murder. And no one has forgotten Dominic Cummings peculiar eye test. This one has run for weeks and there're still a few furlongs in the race


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2022)

Time is a route out of this for him. There will be public fatigue with the allegations, minions taking the blame, nothing more than poor judgement on his behalf (”for which I apologise”), a victory over Covid, bluster and grandstanding with Ukraine. Slowly slowly claw it back.


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Time is a route out of this for him. There will be public fatigue with the allegations, minions taking the blame, nothing more than poor judgement on his behalf (”for which I apologise”), a victory over Covid, bluster and grandstanding with Ukraine. Slowly slowly claw it back.


I think its going to very hard for MP's to say they weren't mislead


----------



## rekil (Jan 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Nah, they see him as part of the mainstream that's apparently busy oppressing them.



Something like this yes. 



Spoiler


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Time is a route out of this for him. There will be public fatigue with the allegations, minions taking the blame, nothing more than poor judgement on his behalf (”for which I apologise”), a victory over Covid, bluster and grandstanding with Ukraine. Slowly slowly claw it back.


Normally you'd be right. But these are not normal times, and every day brings more lies and scandal from the government. And even if he were able to claw it back with the public he won't with his MPs who have seen him blubber - BLUBBER! - in the corridors of westminster


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> It was always the case that a police investigation would result in the delay of the report, which (I think?) is probably right: so it's a bit weird that all the people who were demanding why the police weren't investigating last week, are now all sure this is some masterstroke delaying tactic by Johnson. It's really not good news for him.



Not good news for him, nor the party, nor Tory MPs having to put up with it, whilst their inboxes fill with frothing e-mails, and their local parties are going nuts, what with the local elections coming up, all very good reasons for more to get their letters in now, rather than letting this drag on further.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2022)

BBC Parl not working for me, too many people trying to see Angela rinse whatever minister gets the short straw I'd say.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 25, 2022)

Barring some spectacular, like a video from the 'Cummings has gone!' party in the DS flat, I think the likely timescale is the May local elections and the summer recess.

I think the police investigation probably has thrown a wet blanket over moves against him, it may, as with SG, turn out to be a killer, but that will be when it reports, not while it's ongoing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Openly laughing at Johnson's lapdog is quite nice to hear.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

spitfire said:


> BBC Parl not working for me, too many people trying to see Angela rinse whatever minister gets the short straw I'd say.



Try Sky News.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Try Sky News.



Genius, of course. Working. Thank you.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> It was always the case that a police investigation would result in the delay of the report, which (I think?) is probably right: so it's a bit weird that all the people who were demanding why the police weren't investigating last week, are now all sure this is some masterstroke delaying tactic by Johnson. It's really not good news for him.


I think you are over characterising what people have been saying on here.  Nobody is seriously saying johnson is masterminding events or has brought the police in, though the Cabinet Office does look to have been involved (?).  And no, a police investigation isn't good.  All people are saying, well, let's just stick to me - all _I'm _saying is this A) gives him a bit of space this week and B) potentially a route out of it as in #13,856.  There are pitfalls all the way and several ways in which his MPs will ultimately decide they've had enough. Equally, just about any pre-Johnson PM would have resigned by now anyway.  So, there's a tiny glimmer of hope in this for johnson, but it's only available to someone who is utterly shameless and for whom the stars will have to start aligning.

Short version: in short term, shameless johnson world, the day of reckoning has slipped back.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Barring some spectacular, like a video from the 'Cummings has gone!' party in the DS flat, I think the likely timescale is the May local elections and the summer recess.
> 
> I think the police investigation probably has thrown a wet blanket over moves against him, it may, as with SG, turn out to be a killer, but that will be when it reports, not while it's ongoing.


This says what I was trying to say (but more concisely   ).


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

Kick it into the long grass bigtime:


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> though the Cabinet Office does look to have been involved (?)


Sue Gray is conducting her investigation on behalf of the cabinet office, and passed on her findings of potential lawbreaking to the met is all that means


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Barring some spectacular, like a video from the 'Cummings has gone!' party in the DS flat, I think the likely timescale is the May local elections and the summer recess.
> 
> I think the police investigation probably has thrown a wet blanket over moves against him, it may, as with SG, turn out to be a killer, but that will be when it reports, not while it's ongoing.


Let's hope they taser the craven Johnson while he's under a wet blanket.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Wahey, that sort of thing has now reached the stage of absurdity where I am minded not to publish my latest report until I've finished investigating the amazing spectacle that was Stephen Colberts White House Correspondents Dinner speech all those years ago. Because quite a lot of the themes are a good fit for the Johnson regime in its current state


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> Sue Gray is conducting her investigation on behalf of the cabinet office, and passed on her findings of potential lawbreaking to the met is all that means


I know and I'm not offering it as evidence of any kind of co-ordination by johnson.  However that in itself is hardly the normal arrangement between police and suspect(s).


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

Come on people, can we get back to the important stuff? 









						Boris Johnson's lockdown birthday bash had 'Union Jack cake and M&S party food'
					

A birthday party was held for Boris Johnson in the Cabinet Room at Downing Street where a Union Jack cake and M&S party food was served while "happy birthday" was sung for the PM




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




looks a nice civilized party


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

It's this sort of thing that will focus minds.



> One in three Conservative voters are less likely to support their local Tory candidate if they back Boris Johnson, according to a new poll. The polling by Savanta ComRes comes as top civil servant Sue Gray concludes her inquiry into a string of Downing Street parties that took place during lockdown. The publication of Ms Gray's report - which was expected this week - has been delayed due to the Metropolitan Police opening a criminal investigation.



Sorry for the Express link, but that itself is interesting. 









						Tories face losing a THIRD of their voters as Boris Johnson's party antics slashes support
					

BORIS Johnson risks slashing Conservative Party support by one third amid boiling Partygate anger.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Come on people, can we get back to the important stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'_This is not just M&S Party Food, this is a Working Lunch with nibbles..._'


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

Does make Cressida look even more like a Dick though, two weeks ago: "are you going to investigate these parties?" "no, there's no evidence of them" "have you looked for evidence?" "errr no" "here's some evidence" "ah ok then"


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2022)

Police will fine a few members of staff involved in arranging these booze sessions but will have insufficient evidence of wrongdoing to charge Johnson, which will be seen as an exoneration when it isn’t. “haven’t done anything wrong”. That’s another way out of it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## andysays (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, if Labour carry on with 10 point poll leads, that will do for him, as will the May elections if he gets that far. Same time I think the Grey thing was important, simply because it was going to be this week and a lot of tories had announced that was what they were waiting for.


Yeah, the expected publication of the Grey report *was* important, because it was expected soon, but I can't imagine that many of those who were intending to hold back making a decision until then will now simply forget the whole thing.

It's still uncertain how all this will end, but it looks to me like the delays are (probably) only delaying Johnson's demise, rather than preventing it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 25, 2022)

is this not more operation big dog throw some people under the bus with the police maybe even Carrie


whilst Johnson get to walk. away clean


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



This doesn't seem like the actions of a man in control of the situation. More of a rabbit frozen in the headlights of an oncoming HGV


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




"No10 says it was too “sensitive” to share with cabinet." - the people fucking running the country.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> is this not more operation big dog throw some people under the bus with the police maybe even Carrie
> 
> 
> whilst Johnson get to walk. away clean


No, its operation prolong the agony for Johnson. As per the Colbert video I posted, its like Rocky, the heartwarming story of a man being repeatedly punched in the face.


----------



## andysays (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> "No10 says it was too “sensitive” to share with cabinet." - the people fucking running the country.


Running the country is too important to be left to the people running the country...


----------



## kebabking (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's this sort of thing that will focus minds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hearing this _a lot_, that support, which was always soft, and based more on Corbyn than Johnson, has collapsed.

As ever, it's not just about getting people you can get to vote for you, it's about getting people to vote _against_ the other guy, or at least staying at home.

Tories who dislike Johnson may or may not like Starmer, but what they are no longer going to do is hold their noses and vote for Johnson out of a desperation to keep Starmer out.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> "No10 says it was too “sensitive” to share with cabinet." - the people fucking running the country.


"Due to the lingering effects of Long Covid, Johnson accidentally shared the information with his drinks cabinet instead of the cabinet".

Hopefully the vegetables are revolting.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



That's going to engender bucketloads of trust in Johnson, if indeed there was much to be had in the first place.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

The Guardian's live feed is quite something atm...all is not well with them


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2022)

I reckon they will be ousting him as soon as they can now (obviously no reason to wait for the report or police investigation) in order to attempt to save the tory brand, to have as much time as possible before next elections to expunge the memory of BJ who everyone hates now and pretend they are the grown up party again and all that.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

Turning Grimsby red...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

Will be interesting to see whether people who Cummings said were afraid to share information because of the repercussions will talk to the police. Depends I suppose whether they're asked.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

bimble said:


> I reckon they will be ousting him as soon as they can now (obviously no reason to wait for the report or police investigation) in order to attempt to save the tory brand, to have as much time as possible before next elections to expunge the memory of BJ who everyone hates now and pretend they are the grown up party again and all that.


To salvage the brand they are urgently consulting on alternatives to the word party. Because the phrase tory party will forever evoke the spectre of Johnsons lockdown party crimes.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Will be interesting to see whether people who Cummings said were afraid to share information because of the repercussions will talk to the police. Depends I suppose whether they're asked.





> David Qunt : How would you feel if you had accidentally grassed yourself?
> Mad Frankie Fraser : Well that's me own fault then that'd be wouldn't it?
> David Qunt : So that would make you less mad?
> Mad Frankie Fraser : Yeah but how on earth could you grass yourself?
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



it's so sensitive it's now been shared with the entire english-speaking world.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Turning Grimsby red...
> 
> View attachment 307364


this is not a view my contacts in grimsby have shared

incidentally, is lia pronounced liar or lee-ah?


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

Current BBC headlines like "PM doesnt believe he's broken any laws" are jokes that write themselves given what eeryone thinks his relationship with the truth is these days.

I also note:



> He says he "welcomes" the police's decision to conduct an inquiry, saying it will "give the public the clarity it needs and will draw a line under matters".



Ah they love the drawing a line under things way of framing matters. In this case I am thoroughly unconvined that anything other than Johnsons removal from office will actually draw a line under this stuff.



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-60122893


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> Current BBC headlines like "PM doesnt believe he's broken any laws" are jokes that write themselves given what eeryone thinks his relationship with the truth is these days.
> 
> I also note:
> 
> ...


urbs with long memories will recall tony blair's farewell tour (link for those who've forgotten). perhaps a farewell tour for boris johnson could be arranged, say leaving an arm for the puffins on lundy, a leg for the monkeys, something for the frigate birds and their fellows on ascension island and the remainder for the adelie penguins of south georgia?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

. Didnt read Pickman's model's post properly


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Since this news broke, it seems Mogg is the only minister that has come out in support of Johnson, the silence is deafening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Being run over by said bus would work for me.


yeh but then you see everyone will want to run him over in a bus. or a coach. and by driver 10 he'd have been turned into a big blob of boris.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but then you see everyone will want to run him over in a bus. or a coach. and by driver 10 he'd have been turned into a big blob of boris.


Ha ha, you quoted it, but at least didnt mock me for it


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> Current BBC headlines like "PM doesnt believe he's broken any laws" are jokes that write themselves given what eeryone thinks his relationship with the truth is these days.
> 
> I also note:
> 
> ...


Fuck drawing a line at removal of PM from Office.  There's quite a lot of covid related stuff that requires scrutiny. (in reality some people are going to end up spending the rest of their lives seeking justice) I don't blame them


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Since this news broke, it seems Mogg is the only minister that has come out in support of Johnson, the silence is deafening.


johnson is running round downing street gibbering 'infamy! infamy! they've all got it in for me!'


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

gosub said:


> Fuck drawing a line at removal of PM from Office.  There's quite a lot of covid related stuff that requires scrutiny. (in reality some people are going to end up spending the rest of their lives seeking justice) I don't blame them


I wasnt talking about the pandemic as a whole. We've got a public inquiry due for that, although the timing of it was already looking bad for Johnson and the Tories were uneasy about whether its better to have that inquiry when he is still in office. I expect the timing of it may slip as a result of recent revelations.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

Announcing the rationale behind their strategy for dealing with the threat of the Johnson-19 pandemic, a minister explained that they didnt need to follow the rules, in order to allow the virus the opportunity to spread, building up herd immunity from prosecution in the downing street population. When asked about the potential number of letters of no confidence, the chief scientific advisor said "20,000 would be a good result".


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2022)

What a time, when the prime minister being investigated by the police for crimes is seen as a lucky break for him.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

13:04 entry of BBC live update page includes:



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-60122893
		




> The spokesman also confirms that parts of the inquiry led by senior civil servant Sue Gray will not be published until after the police investigation is completed.
> 
> But the spokesman says the parts of the probe which are not being investigated by police can still be published.
> 
> The spokesman insists: "We want what is able to be concluded to be made public as soon as possible."


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

And from the 13:02 entry which considered the worst-case scenario:



> But if officers were to find that their investigation had been deliberately hindered in some way or another - perhaps by the destruction or concealing of information relating to alleged parties - that could lead to an investigation into perverting the course of justice.
> 
> That's the very serious crime of getting in the way of the truth - and it hangs over every investigation.
> 
> And back in 2013 the former cabinet minister Chris Huhne and his ex-wife were jailed for exactly this crime when they hid the facts about a speeding offence.


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> I wasnt talking about the pandemic as a whole. We've got a public inquiry due for that, although the timing of it was already looking bad for Johnson and the Tories were uneasy about whether its better to have that inquiry when he is still in office. I expect the timing of it may slip as a result of recent revelations.


As it stands, there is no point in a Public Inquiry.  There can be little in any faith that its results will not be misleading and disrepectful of those in genuine need of answers


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

Guardian reporting that the Met were fine with the Gray report publication; the decision to salami slice the findings was all Johnson's...



> The decision to pause the publication of the parts of the Sue Gray report relating to events being investigated by the police seems to have been taken by government, not by the Met, my colleague *Vikram Dodd *reports. He has been told, by sources with knowledge of its discussions and actions, that the Met did not raise any objection to the publication of the Gray report.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Guardian reporting that the Met were fine with the Gray report publication; the decision to salami slice the findings was all Johnson's...



If that is the case his own mps might demand he release the full report. Rather than have to wait fuck knows how long with the blonde baboon gibbering and throwing his turds around the place.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

gosub said:


> As it stands, there is no point in a Public Inquiry.  There can be little in any faith that its results will not be misleading and disrepectful of those in genuine need of answers



People are indeed used to the conclusions and framing from the 'safe pair of hands' establishment figure who is inevitably placed in charge of a public inquiry falling well short of whats actually appropriate.

However the evidence and cross-examination sessions usually have much value on their own.

In this case very large quantities of information about pandemic failings are already public knowledge. The public inquiry evidence should fill in some important gaps, but many of the stories can and indeed have already have been told.

When the time comes I will probably attempt to pre-empt the inquiry findings by predicting what excuses and failings will be relied upon to provide the central framing the establishment are comfortable with. They will probably rely on the excuse that most formal pandemic planning was too focussed on influenza, that people didnt realise the role of asymptomatic transmission, and that our disease surveillance data was inadequate to correctly estimate the timing of the first wave. I will pick holes in these excuses. Various other failings of this government, especially in later waves, will likely mean that Johnson & Co cannot dodge some other sorts of blame coming directly their way, but the inquiry will also attempt to share the burden across a broader section of government and the establishment.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 25, 2022)

surely someone has got to leak the full Gray report to the press.
how could you (anyone other than Johnson himself) resist the temptation?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 25, 2022)

Cerv said:


> surely someone has got to leak the full Gray report to the press.
> how could you (anyone other than Johnson himself) resist the temptation?


'We do not comment on leaked reports'


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> People are indeed used to the conclusions and framing from the 'safe pair of hands' establishment figure who is inevitably placed in charge of a public inquiry falling well short of whats actually appropriate.
> 
> However the evidence and cross-examination sessions usually have much value on their own.
> 
> ...


That I agree is how it will go, and there will be some learning curve and some healing process.  but it can't happen under Boris Johnson

eta Cartoon from today's Times


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> It was always the case that a police investigation would result in the delay of the report, which (I think?) is probably right:



Why should a police investigation delay a report?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why should a police investigation delay a report?


Because No 10 says so.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2022)

Do we really think this whole thing will be anything other than a total cover-up?

Dick of the Met already setting it up "doesn't mean we'll be fining everyone" nope, just a few fall-guys, since both the Met's so-called investigation and whassname's report all exonerate the PM and blame every other fucker


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Because No 10 says so.


We're pretty much at that point. Usually, the language of Whitehall and public administration can be stretched to cover arses in a crisis.  We've got beyond that and it's just any old shite that's coming out now.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2022)

"Quick, Dicky old girl, start an investigation so that everyone can see the Met are really doing something, then all the morons who think I'm still doing a good job will also go back to trusting the police"

"Right you are Bozzer, usual?"

"Course"


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why should a police investigation delay a report?


Do you think it's a great idea to publish a report into whether some wrongdoings happened or not while the police are investigating the same matter? It makes sense to me not to, but I'm happy to be persuaded otherwise.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 25, 2022)

The guy decorating one of my bedrooms for me as the radio on while he works, there was a phone in earlier and it was amazing how many people were defending him, at least as many as those who want his head.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

The Guardian live feed has been highlighting some tweets from a former number 10 chief of staff under May:


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you think it's a great idea to publish a report into whether some wrongdoings happened or not while the police are investigating the same matter? It makes sense to me not to, but I'm happy to be persuaded otherwise.


Cos it’s at work.  If I nicked summat from my employer they’d sack me before reporting it to the police, not the other way around.  If the police said any private investigation would risk corrupting their investigation, then the private one would have to be suspended.  But they have not only not said that, they’ve said they don’t object to publication.   If there had been a charge laid, any other investigation would risk being prejudicial, but that isn’t the case here.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> Cos it’s at work.  If I nicked summat from my employer they’d sack me before reporting it to the police, not the other way around.  If the police said any private investigation would risk corrupting their investigation, then the private one would have to be suspended.  But they have not only not said that, they’ve said they don’t object to publication.   If there had been a charge laid, any other investigation would risk being prejudicial, but that isn’t the case here.


The other thing is, there's a bigger truth here. Johnson and cronies were at multiple gatherings when a lot of us were grieving.  'Due process' hardly exists at the elite levels of government, they set the inquiries up and they decide how much of the findings will be revealed.  Other criminal suspects don't have those choices.  I'll be honest, I want him done because of the bigger truth and I'm not overly fussed how we get there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 25, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Do we really think this whole thing will be anything other than a total cover-up?
> 
> Dick of the Met already setting it up "doesn't mean we'll be fining everyone" nope, just a few fall-guys, since both the Met's so-called investigation and whassname's report all exonerate the PM and blame every other fucker



Sure, I expect that's what they're hoping for. Whether it actually works is the question though isn't it. If I had to guess I think there'll be a few 'errors of judgement' and 'lessons learnt' type stuff they'll be hoping to get away with but if the press still smell blood and the polls are still terrible then it's not going to cut it.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

Guardian covering tweets about misconduct in public office.

                                   15m ago                                            14:31                                                    

A few examples:


----------



## little_legs (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> I wasnt talking about the pandemic as a whole. We've got a public inquiry due for that, although the timing of it was already looking bad for Johnson and the Tories were uneasy about whether its better to have that inquiry when he is still in office. I expect the timing of it may slip as a result of recent revelations.


It really sucks how people are still dumb enough not to realise an inquiry is what you do to sweep things under the rug and wash your hands of the issue


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Growing number of Tory voters have had enough now.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

little_legs said:


> It really sucks how people are still dumb enough not to realise an inquiry is what you do to sweep things under the rug and wash your hands of the issue


A major function of them is to draw a line and move on, but that doesnt necessarily mean sweeping things under the rug, often quite the opposite. Specific things are allowed to emerge so that they are no longer festering below the surface.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 25, 2022)

_Move on_


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> Cos it’s at work.  If I nicked summat from my employer they’d sack me before reporting it to the police, not the other way around.  If the police said any private investigation would risk corrupting their investigation, then the private one would have to be suspended.  But they have not only not said that, they’ve said they don’t object to publication.   If there had been a charge laid, any other investigation would risk being prejudicial, but that isn’t the case here.


I'm not sure imagining number ten downing street as simply a workplace, or elected politicians as workers really... works tbh.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

Ho ho ho.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> Ho ho ho.



That all makes sense.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Growing number of Tory voters have had enough now.



Seems like more tory voters want him to remain than did a week ago though.










						Should Boris Johnson remain as leader of the Conservative Party?
					

Do you think Boris Johnson should remain as leader of the Conservative Party, or stand down and let someone else take over?




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Sky News is now saying, that as the Met has no objections, and they are making that very clear to the media, the Gray report could well be published in full, within the next few days.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Seems like more tory voters want him to remain than did a week ago though.
> 
> View attachment 307386
> 
> ...


That was up to a week ago,( 17/1/2022) A LOT has happened since then


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> That was up to a week ago,( 17/1/2022) A LOT has happened since then


Well, exactly. A lot has happened, and he has become more popular with tory voters in that time - not less.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Well, exactly. A lot has happened, and he has become more popular with tory voters in that time.


Where are the results for this week?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Where are the results for this week?


In the link in cupid_stunt 's post that I was replying to.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Well, exactly. A lot has happened, and he has become more popular with tory voters in that time - not less.


I _think_ they are two different surveys - one is a regular tracker, the other is a standalone poll.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 25, 2022)

With friends like these.....


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sure, I expect that's what they're hoping for. Whether it actually works is the question though isn't it. If I had to guess I think there'll be a few 'errors of judgement' and 'lessons learnt' type stuff they'll be hoping to get away with but if the press still smell blood and the polls are still terrible then it's not going to cut it.



And then what? Johnson goes and we get some other cunt, Tories are still in power. I don't get all the excitement. It will change fucking nothing

Plus, see above 49% forty fucking nine percent of Tory voters _still_ think he shouldn't go.

I was at work, someone brought a cake. Not a party.

My undersecretary arranged something without my knowledge. Not culpable.

Blah blah fucking blah


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 25, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> The guy decorating one of my bedrooms for me as the radio on while he works, there was a phone in earlier and it was amazing how many people were defending him, at least as many as those who want his head.


That‘s probably the radio station filtering callers to maintain balance/create argument and attention.

But also the Tory party has also always been good at rallying the faithful to write letters to papers, call phone ins, get bussed into episodes of question time etc., to ensure that their viewpoint gets an airing and appears ‘normal’, a kind of primitive ‘astroturfing’. In the olden days this had to involve a mandatory mention of Labour ‘leaving the dead unburied’, which later became “Gordon Brown crashing the economy’. Not sure what shit they go on about now, Brexit probably.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 25, 2022)

One can cover an infected wound with an impressive looking dressing, but not flushing the wound means the stinky pus will continue to multiply underneath, making the body sicker and sicker as time goes on. 

Good.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 25, 2022)

> > Sam Coates Sky(@SamCoatesSky)
> > NEW: The Sue Gray report could still be published in the coming days, Sky News understands.
> >
> > With no objection from the Met Police, Gray must now weigh up what to publish/when. This could mean everything is out in days.
> ...



could be win win then? report published in the next day or two - and the  rozzers investigating for the next few months/weeks.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 25, 2022)

The "is it illegal or legal?" line is just setting up Johnson for a bigger fall.  This is the open goal of all open goals.

Whatever the minutae of legality, this is a moral issue.  Ever since March 2020, every last one us has known that any and all human interaction helps to spread Covid and kills people's nans.  We've all long accepted that it's not possible, practical or sensible to prevent all human interaction.  What the vast, vast majority of people accepted (especially in the early, unknown stages) is that we should all do everything we can to _limit human interaction.  _The thousands, if not millions, of stories coming out about people attending zoom funerals, missing birthdays, not being able to hold hands with dying relatives - these aren't coming from a place of people complaining about what they couldn't do, it's because these were people doing what they accepted was "their bit".

15 (and counting) parties, gatherings, social interactions between work colleagues - all which go way, way, waaaaaaaaaaaay beyond the so-called-essential nature of work interaction.  These cunts weren't doing their bit, and it's that perception which has done for them.  Not whether it was "technically legal" or not.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> With friends like these.....



*Arbeit macht frei*


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

I could continue with meaty themes.

Someone mentioned the salami slicing of the report earlier, although its now unclear whether that will actually happen.

And in regards the easily predicted drip, drip, drip nature of reporting on the parties, I am tempted to make a bad joke about beef dripping.

Simulated red meat is available in cake form:


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 15 (and counting) parties, gatherings, social interactions between work colleagues - all which go *way, way, waaaaaaaaaaaay beyond *the so-called-essential nature of work interaction.  These cunts weren't doing their bit, and it's that perception which has done for them.  Not whether it was "technically legal" or not.



How so?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> How so?


Work interaction involves, you know, work.

Singing happy birthday and sharing cake forks is somewhat different.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> How so?


Because every person who lost someone, every wedding people could not got to, every funeral that had only 6 people, the friends and families of all those stretch out into hundreds of thousands if not millions will be looking at them lauding it up and are getting very angry.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure imagining number ten downing street as simply a workplace, or elected politicians as workers really... works tbh.


The fact that 10DS is a workplace has been pretty central to all the furore.  Hence setting up a workplace inquiry not a government one. 

Not that it makes much difference, while no charges are laid there are no legal or logistical reasons for not publishing a separate report.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

Hiding behind workplace stuff is one of the reasons that the press scent a lot more blood when it comes to the possibility that Johnson had people in his flat, his living quarters.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> Hiding behind workplace stuff is one of the reasons that the press scent a lot more blood when it comes to* the possibility *that Johnson had people in his flat, his living quarters.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

My assumption on that is that they had a birthday BBQ outside and then started to get pissed up and it got a bit nippy, so they staggered upstairs and ended up sealing his fate. But of course I am getting ahead of the established facts


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Work interaction involves, you know, work.
> 
> Singing happy birthday and sharing cake forks is somewhat different.  Hope that helps.


Getting a cake in for someone's birthday seems very normal office life. I expect it's something that happened in lots of workplaces (where there was not a WFH option) through the lockdowns, and the kind of thing that keeps people's morale up. I can't get outraged about it.

I didn't know there was evidence of sharing cake forks.

If they were forming gatherings of people who were not interacting with each other in the course of their workdays, that's different.


----------



## pesh (Jan 25, 2022)

what, like the interior designer?


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

It does make a difference if the workplace in question was in charge of coming up with the national rules.


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

17m ago                                            16:10                                                    



> Whitehall sources said that Gray had cleared publication with the Metropolitan Police and plans to hand it over to Boris Johnson later this week.
> 
> They added that while the final decision on whether to publish would be in the hands of the prime minister they expected that it would be released in full.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Getting a cake in for someone's birthday seems very normal office life. I expect it's something that happened in lots of workplaces (where there was not a WFH option) through the lockdowns, and the kind of thing that keeps people's morale up.* I can't get outraged about it.*
> 
> I didn't know there was evidence of sharing cake forks.
> 
> If they were forming gatherings of people who were not interacting with each other in the course of their workdays, that's different.


Not even when thousands of people were dying each week due to the same people's incompetence and murderous ideology?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> 17m ago                                            16:10


The way Johnson operates he will probably approve it’s release then demand an inquiry into who gave approval.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> It does make a difference if the workplace in question was in charge of coming up with the national rules.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Getting a cake in for someone's birthday seems very normal office life. I expect it's something that happened in lots of workplaces (where there was not a WFH option) through the lockdowns, and the kind of thing that keeps people's morale up. I can't get outraged about it.



Having a cake is not the issue in question, it is symbolic of the wider issue.



teuchter said:


> I didn't know there was evidence of sharing cake forks.



There isn't, I was being flippant.



teuchter said:


> If they were forming gatherings of people who were not interacting with each other in the course of their workdays, that's different.



15 separate gatherings under investigation by a senior civil servant and now referred to the fucking coppers, and you're asking "if"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Not even when thousands of people were dying each week due to the same people's incompetence and murderous ideology?


It doesn't really matter how outraged or not I am - I'm interested in how "most people" will see it, because that is what's relevant to Boris Johnson's chances. 

For most people _"people were dying each week due to these people's incompetence and murderous ideology" _is not their view or starting point, so that's also not really relevant.

Most people who don't already have a strong view about whether BJ should stay or go will relate it to what they themselves would judge reasonable in similar circumstances, except that they probably would not accept a few small-ish deviations from the rules in the same way they would for a "normal" workplace.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> For most people _"people were dying each week due to these people's incompetence and murderous ideology" _is not their view or starting point, so that's also not really relevant.


I think you’ll find that that was the starting point for millions of people.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Having a cake is not the issue in question, it is symbolic of the wider issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was questioning you saying that all these gatherings went

*way, way, waaaaaaaaaaaay beyond *

the essential nature of work interactions.

I don't see that such evidence has yet made itself known.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you think it's a great idea to publish a report into whether some wrongdoings happened or not while the police are investigating the same matter? It makes sense to me not to, but I'm happy to be persuaded otherwise.



I understand why you feel that way, for years we have heard the excuse that plod is on the case so it would not be appropriate to comment. The report would carry no legal weight, it would not be interfering or influencing a trial, it is just a report of findings in to what appears to have happened, so no different from any number of reports of incidents you read every day, e.g. Walney School: Arrest after boy, 15, stabbed at school or Rikki Neave: Mother writing a book on murder, court hears

Reporting findings is perfectly OK, it is only when an issue becomes sub judice that reporting must be restricted and filth looking in to a matter does not make it sub judice.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't really matter how outraged or not I am - I'm interested in how "most people" will see it, because that is what's relevant to Boris Johnson's chances.
> 
> For most people _"people were dying each week due to these people's incompetence and murderous ideology" _is not their view or starting point, so that's also not really relevant.
> 
> Most people who don't already have a strong view about whether BJ should stay or go will relate it to what they themselves would judge reasonable in similar circumstances, except that they probably would not accept a few small-ish deviations from the rules in the same way they would for a "normal" workplace.


I reckon most people will think of the sacrifices they made because they were told to by the government, and the things they missed out on because of them, and find him wanting.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I was questioning you saying that all these gatherings went
> 
> *way, way, waaaaaaaaaaaay beyond *
> 
> ...


Cos they were parties with fucking booze and DJ’s.  If you haven’t seen any evidence it’s only because you have shoved your head up someone’s arse.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I understand why you feel that way, for years we have heard the excuse that plod is on the case so it would not be appropriate to comment. The report would carry no legal weight, it would not be interfering or influencing a trial, it is just a report of findings in to what appears to have happened, so different from any number of reports of incidents you read every day, e.g. Walney School: Arrest after boy, 15, stabbed at school or Rikki Neave: Mother writing a book on murder, court hears
> 
> Reporting findings is perfectly OK, it is only when an issue becomes sub judice that reporting must be restricted and filth looking in to a matter does not make it sub judice.


events seem to have made my opinion on the matter pretty moot anyway


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I was questioning you saying that all these gatherings went
> 
> *way, way, waaaaaaaaaaaay beyond *
> 
> ...



That's because you haven't seen the evidence that Gray has provided to the Met, it's as if you have not heard the news that there's now a criminal investigation, or probably just trolling.


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2022)

gosub said:


> *Arbeit macht frei*


eh?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's because you haven't seen the evidence that Gray has provided to the Met, it's as if you have not heard the news that there's now a criminal investigation, or probably just trolling.


Indeed I've not seen the evidence that has been provided to the Met.

Nor do I regard the urban75 base level of outrage as a reliable guide to the level of outrage in the general populace. So I'm not jumping to any conclusions about how bad it's looking for Boris Johnson at this moment.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Indeed I've not seen the evidence that has been provided to the Met.
> 
> Nor do I regard the urban75 base level of outrage as a reliable guide to the level of outrage in the general populace. So I'm not jumping to any conclusions about how bad it's looking for Boris Johnson at this moment.


You wanna get out more...people I know/fam who are very unconnected with "politics" are fuming about this.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Indeed I've not seen the evidence that has been provided to the Met.
> 
> Nor do I regard the urban75 base level of outrage as a reliable guide to the level of outrage in the general populace. So I'm not jumping to any conclusions about how bad it's looking for Boris Johnson at this moment.


does 'popularity at Jeremy Corbyn 2019 levels' get you any closer to a conclusion?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> You wanna get out more...people I know/fam who are very unconnected with "politics" are fuming about this.



Ditto, as are two members I know of the tory party locally, both voted for him in the leadership election, but only because he was a useful idiot that could win a GE, they are chomping at the bit now, especially as Labour could easily end-up taking control of the borough council in May, for the first time ever, having only got their first councillor elected in over 40 years, just 5 years ago.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> does 'popularity at Jeremy Corbyn 2019 levels' get you any closer to a conclusion?


Only really matters what Conservative voters think. According to that poll it's currently a minority of them who think he should resign. I'll wait and see what this report actually says.


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> You wanna get out more...people I know/fam who are very unconnected with "politics" are fuming about this.


yep. tbh i've been surprised from the outset at how widespread the anger is about this, from the first few leaks onwards, but its definitely real and its definitely not just people who never like BJ in the first place, that's the important bit. People who thought he was a bit of a laugh and got brexit done or whatever, they are disgusted too. i dont know if they would all say they think he should resign but they'd not be in a hurry to vote for him again & i think that's what the problem is for his party.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Only really matters what Conservative voters think. According to that poll it's currently a minority of them who think he should resign. I'll wait and see what this report actually says.




You are clearly trolling.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

Here is a tweet from someone who I don't actually follow which may give some measure of the public mood:


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Only really matters what Conservative voters think. According to that poll it's currently a minority of them who think he should resign. I'll wait and see what this report actually says.


So the people who say they won’t vote Tory because of this don’t count? The fact that a majority of the vastly reduced number of Tory voters support him is rather less important than the fact the their number is vastly reduced.  You’re being deliberately perverse.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

bimble said:


> yep. tbh i've been surprised from the outset at how widespread the anger is about this, from the first few leaks onwards, but its definitely real and its definitely not just people who never like BJ in the first place, that's the important bit. People who thought he was a bit of a laugh and got brexit done or whatever, they are disgusted too.


It hasn't surprised me at all - it's exactly the kind of thing that cuts through. Everyone has a memory of sadness and pain and loss - sometimes many - because they were abiding by the rules these guys set but weren't prepared to abide by themselves, and they're reminded of it with every new revelation.


----------



## Weller (Jan 25, 2022)

Im loving all this


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> It hasn't surprised me at all - it's exactly the kind of thing that cuts through. Everyone has a memory of sadness and pain and loss - sometimes many - because they were abiding by the rules these guys set but weren't prepared to abide by themselves, and they're reminded of it with every new revelation.


Yes, I do get it, it’s got a completely different emotional resonance to just the business-as-usual knowledge of one rule for them etc. Maybe if I’d had major suffering due to the lockdown rules I’d not have been surprised by the reaction at all & would be feeling the fury too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Only really matters what Conservative voters think. According to that poll it's currently a minority of them who think he should resign. I'll wait and see what this report actually says.


Another dump from the man who thinks the Belgian covid death toll is higher than the UK's


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)

Sam coates. Breaking..' there are photos doing the rounds of pm surrounded by bottles of wine and no distancing' .


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

bimble said:


> Yes, I do get it, it’s got a completely different emotional resonance to just the business-as-usual knowledge of one rule for them etc. Maybe if I’d had major suffering due to the lockdown rules I’d not have been surprised by the reaction at all & would be feeling the fury too.


I'm not furious, I'm glad tbh. It demonstrates very simply and in ways everyone can understand and relate to the total contempt they hold us in. Brilliant.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2022)

We're going to need more popcorn.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sam coates. Breaking..' there are photos doing the rounds of pm surrounded by bottles of wine and no distancing' .


Boom


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sam coates. Breaking..' there are photos doing the rounds of pm surrounded by bottles of wine and no distancing' .


Oh it's turned out nice again


----------



## bimble (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm not furious, I'm glad tbh. It demonstrates very simply and in ways everyone can understand and relate to the total contempt they hold us in. Brilliant.


Why is it brilliant though, what good stuff will happen as a result idk.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2022)

hahahah. and there it is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

bimble said:


> Why is it brilliant though, what good stuff will happen as a result idk.


The end of Boris Johnson


----------



## pesh (Jan 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sam coates. Breaking..' there are photos doing the rounds of pm surrounded by bottles of wine and no distancing' .


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

bimble said:


> Why is it brilliant though, what good stuff will happen as a result idk.


Maybe more folk will appreciate that those who presume to govern their fellow man tend to be sociopaths.


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

bimble said:


> Why is it brilliant though, what good stuff will happen as a result idk.


Johnson will be cleared out of government, and hopefully enough will stick to the rest of the hive of scum for them to lose the next election. But just some temporary discomfort for them is pleasure enough tbh.


----------



## Fairweather (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## vanya (Jan 25, 2022)

This is may not be the time to bring this up but having been to a Public School myself I can almost believe that a chancer like Johnson could wander into a party and think that it was a working party because he has never done a serious days work in his life and hasn’t the empathy to imagine what it might be like. But yes the pigeons are coming home to roost in Johnson’s affected nest of a hairdo.


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 25, 2022)

Fuck me, for someone interested in politics, the last 5, nay 6 years has been an utter shit show.

But, for someone interested in politics, this looks like this is going to be a good week. It's been a long time in coming.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

I'd tune in to watch if this involved a revolver.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I'd tune in to watch if this involved a revolver.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 25, 2022)

purely for reference


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 25, 2022)

Why don't you fuck off, then fuck off some more. 
What about the health care workers, were they not having parties or cakes?
You odious little shitstain.

Plus HE LIED TO PARLIAMENT and the police which an offence with a serious jail term


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> View attachment 307413
> Why don't you fuck off, then fuck off some more.
> What about the health care workers, were they not having parties or cakes?
> You odious little shitstain.
> ...


Should be a viz character, Crispin blunt he's an odious cunt


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

Wonder how many hours he's devoted to running the country in the last fortnight? Well, _ever_?


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sam coates. Breaking..' there are photos doing the rounds of pm surrounded by bottles of wine and no distancing' .


Smoking Gun?


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

From the 17:48 entry of the BBC live updates page:



> The No 10 investigation hasn't been dished out to the local CID in Westminster, diverting resources from fighting street crime.
> 
> The job has gone to the Met's long-standing Special Inquiry Team - basically the UK's principle counter-political corruption unit.
> 
> For 20 years it's dealt with some of the most politically sensitive investigations in London that involve "high-profile subjects and politically-exposed persons" - meaning people using a position of political power for their own gain.





> The unit began life looking at allegations of fraud, corruption or bribes in the public sector. Today its duties include offences within or associated to government and Parliament - including allegations of officials committing criminal breaches of their public duties.
> 
> It's carried out more than 170 investigations into bribery, perjury, theft, misconduct in public office, perverting the course of justice, electoral fraud, blackmail, harassment, malicious communications - and even drugs.





			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-60122893


----------



## elbows (Jan 25, 2022)

I see Iain Watson came out with this in the 16:28 entry of the aforementioned BBC live updates page:



> Some of the Conservative rebels have reached their own verdict, and are hopeful that the mere prospect of a PM's activities being subject to a police investigation will encourage others to join them in submitting letters of no confidence sooner rather than later. One of them said MPs should see this as a political problem, not a police problem.
> 
> But I have spoken to a few MPs who were poised to send their letters and emails when the Sue Gray inquiry reported. And they are now willing to wait for the Met.
> 
> That buys time for the PM. One of his colleagues said Johnson would be hoping people would get bored of the issue - especially in the face of potential conflict in Eastern Europe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> Do you think it's a great idea to publish a report into whether some wrongdoings happened or not while the police are investigating the same matter? It makes sense to me not to, but I'm happy to be persuaded otherwise.



What if it's a police force that has repeatedly stated that it doesn't give a shit and won't be investigating?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> What if it's a police force that has repeatedly stated that it doesn't give a shit and won't be investigating?



That's not what they have ever said.


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

Cressida Dick defends Metropolitan Police over partygate row
					

The force had faced criticism for refusing to launch an investigation until now.




					www.standard.co.uk
				




Dame Cressida said there were clear guidelines on when allegations of past breaches would be investigated.

They were only for “the most serious and flagrant type of breach” where there was evidence and three criteria were met.

Those three factors are: evidence that those involved “knew, or ought to have known that what they were doing was an offence”, where not investigating “would significantly undermine the legitimacy of the law” and “where there was little ambiguity around the absence of any reasonable defence”.



So basically its such a flagrent bang to rights pisstake, Police can't not be seen to act.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's not what they have ever said.


They initially said it was their policy not to investigate crimes retrospectively. Roughly translated, that's "Not only don't we give a shit, but we're also not arsed about coming up with a convincing reason for not investigating."


----------



## weltweit (Jan 25, 2022)

Surely all crimes are investigated retrospectively, unless they have access to thought crime these days - I doubt!


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 25, 2022)

gosub said:


> *Arbeit macht frei*


No.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jan 25, 2022)

I wonder what kompromat Putin has on Boris, especially as the tension grows over Ukraine: Revealed: Boris, the Russian oligarch and the Page 3 model


----------



## little_legs (Jan 25, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> What if it's a police force that has repeatedly stated that it doesn't give a shit and won't be investigating?


Headed by the commissioner that is keen on getting into the Lords.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Raheem said:


> They initially said it was their policy not to investigate crimes retrospectively. Roughly translated, that's "Not only don't we give a shit, but we're also not arsed about coming up with a convincing reason for not investigating."



No, it was that they don't normally retrospectively investigate breaches of covid regulations, i.e. very minor 'crimes', that are basically only subject to fixed penalty fines, when evidence isn't handed to them on a plate, which has now happened, and only then if it seems in the public interest to do so, which clearly it is.


----------



## Sue (Jan 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Should be a viz character, Crispin blunt he's an odious cunt


What about Jeremy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Sue said:


> What about Jeremy?


Jeremy Hunt MP he lives on slurry


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2022)

no need to have this argument again guys, it turned out I was wrong.


----------



## Sue (Jan 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Jeremy Hunt MP he lives on slurry


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

Sue said:


>


Jeremy is the day before yesterday's man


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's not what they have ever said.


Yea, it’s not South Yorkshire Police Service.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 25, 2022)

Hmmmmm........


----------



## little_legs (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jan 25, 2022)

little_legs said:


>



I wish someone would ambush me with a cake.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 25, 2022)

Good summary from Sam Coates at Sky.



> For those wondering if things could get worse, there are signs they could.
> 
> Sky News understands that Ms Gray has been handed photos of Boris Johnson at an event in Downing Street with wine bottles, which suggest revelry against the spirit and letter of pandemic lockdown law. It is unknown whether such images will be published in the final report, but two different sources confirm their existence. For some wavering backbenchers that might be problematic enough.
> 
> To underline how rapidly things are moving, the discussion among Tory MPs appears to have already moved beyond questions like who might run for leader, and whether Mr Johnson should stay on.





> Instead many are already talking about how the change should happen. Should frontrunner Rishi Sunak do a deal with fellow favourite Liz Truss, for instance, to avoid a bruising contest and speed things along? Would guaranteeing her a great office of state in return for not running against him be enough? Would a less obvious candidate serve the party better?
> 
> These are not questions Boris Johnson wants people asking, but they already are.











						Johnson's allies claim police parties probe could be positive - but as they await the Sue Gray report, some Tory MPs aren't convinced
					

The prime minister's inner circle say the police investigation will be the best way to exonerate him and draw a line under the matter, but there are several reasons his fate may be decided before the Met concludes its inquiries




					news.sky.com


----------



## weepiper (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

Sue said:


> I wish someone would ambush me with a cake.


As night follows day...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 25, 2022)

Not just Boris going for that David Walliams apologetic poltiican meme.

It's only Tuesday and I'm so tired


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

Sunak is claiming he went to the party "by accident" so, yes, there's now a million versions of the Withnail meme flying.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

Concerning Sunak being touted as a front runner:









						Rishi Sunak accidentally went to Boris Johnson’s No 10 birthday event
					

The chancellor entered the room where the birthday gathering was held on his way to a meeting, Yahoo News UK understands.




					uk.news.yahoo.com
				




Accidentally. Yes, of course he did,


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 25, 2022)

little_legs said:


>



What did the cake hold him at gun point😆


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

Rishi Sunak apparently saying he went to Johnson's birthday party "by accident"...


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2022)

little_legs said:


>


----------



## JimW (Jan 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> no need to have this argument again guys, it turned out I was wrong.


You can't say that on the Internet!


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What did the cake hold him at gun point😆


He was also surrounded by wine bottles at one point, according to reports quoted above. Even inanimate objects have got it in for him.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 25, 2022)

When I next go abroad I'm gonna pretend to be American or something. I'll be so embarassed.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 25, 2022)

little_legs said:


>



And they thought this would help???


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm 🤣🤣🤣 here. It's too funny now. Are we sure we're not all in an episode of The Day Today?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 25, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Concerning Sunak being touted as a front runner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Where the fuck is everyone? I can't find the reports for... ARGH! JESUS FUCK, WHAT IS THIS??!"

Poor lad


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

Jack Monroe's surrealist version:


----------



## gosub (Jan 25, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Surely all crimes are investigated retrospectively, unless they have access to thought crime these days - I doubt!


They are spending an increasing amount of time in investigating non crime as well these days apparently


Sue said:


> I wish someone would ambush me with a cake.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 25, 2022)

RileyOBlimey said:


> I wonder what kompromat Putin has on Boris, especially as the tension grows over Ukraine: Revealed: Boris, the Russian oligarch and the Page 3 model



Whatever it is he'll probably never get to cash it in now.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

Needless to say, the whole partying while people mourned is vile and I hope they get everything that's coming to them. But it's also that mixture of stupidity and entitlement that astonishes me.  All they had to do was not organise parties when they had a policy of parties being illegal. To not go to parties in the very buildings where they made the policies. Where journalists were invited. Where the police recorded their comings and goings.  _HOW CAN THEY BE THAT FUCKING STUPID_!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## MrSki (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 25, 2022)

So, if he resigns (some hope, he's a malevolent narcisist) it will be 'Exit, persued by a cake'


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Needless to say, the whole partying while people mourned is vile and I hope they get everything that's coming to them. But it's also that mixture of stupidity and entitlement that astonishes me.  All they had to do was not organise parties when they had a policy of parties being illegal. *To not go to parties in the very buildings where they made the policies. *Where journalists were invited. Where the police recorded their comings and goings.  _HOW CAN THEY BE THAT FUCKING STUPID_!


If I heard one of the reports right earlier, at least one of the parties took place in the cabinet room. So they could actually stand there with their wine and Marks and Spencer Scotch Egg and say '_yeah, that was me, I was sat in that very chair when I voted for the first lockdown.  And then I was on the other side of the table when I voted for Tier 3'._


----------



## hash tag (Jan 25, 2022)

Talk about having your cake and eating it...


----------



## hash tag (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (Jan 25, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> So, if he resigns (some hope, he's a malevolent narcisist) it will be 'Exit, persued by a cake'



Resigns on March 1st. Pancake Day.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 25, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Resigns on March 1st. Pancake Day.



appropriate for a massive tosser...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 25, 2022)

Lol at sunak getting dragged into it as well ... 

They are really going for it in the season finale.


----------



## pesh (Jan 25, 2022)

not the first time he's been in trouble for an inappropriate deployment of Mr Kipling.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Lol at sunak getting dragged into it as well ...
> 
> They are really going for it in the season finale.


Rishiiiiiii !


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Lol at sunak getting dragged into it as well ...
> 
> They are really going for it in the season finale.


We just need Truss now, in a pic, eating a party sized pork pie.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)

Arrogant fuckers.


----------



## Weller (Jan 25, 2022)

How Id love it for any photo to be the cake they did at that cake and bake show  of that  loveable peoples clown  just to remind some who they voted for  

Life-sized cake of Boris Johnson unveiled at Cake and Bake Show 2019


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Getting a cake in for someone's birthday seems very normal office life...


Yes, it does. I'm not sure if you remember 2020, but I think for some reason lots of people didn't seem to be doing very much normal office life at that point?


little_legs said:


>



He thought he’d got a month to get out of the way. 


Dystopiary said:


>


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Does make Cressida look even more like a Dick though, two weeks ago: "are you going to investigate these parties?" "no, there's no evidence of them" "have you looked for evidence?" "errr no" "here's some evidence" "ah ok then"


Dick is another example of someone who has stayed shamelessly in a powerful position they should have resigned from several crises ago. It's in a lot of people's interests in our kakistocracy for these new unwritten rules of public life to continue.


----------



## Weller (Jan 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> We just need Truss now, in a pic, eating a party sized pork pie.


FFS Wait for the report
If Cameron was at this party nobody else was getting a look in with the pork 

All entertaining stuff but hard to imagine really what scandal the next leader might add or how they keep getting away  with this shite


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yes, it does. I'm not sure if you remember 2020, but I think for some reason lots of people didn't seem to be doing very much normal office life at that point?


Were you working daily in an office (or other "in person" settings) during the lockdowns? I wasn't, but people who were, have told me they did stuff like this. I don't have a problem with that - up to a point. It really depends on the details. I'll wait to see what this report and/or the police come up with.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## clicker (Jan 25, 2022)

N_igma said:


> View attachment 307449


He's channeling a Rodin.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

clicker said:


> He's channeling a Rodin.



The Drinker


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I didn't know there was evidence of sharing cake forks.


There's a lot you don't know. Like 28,000 being a smaller number than 150,000.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)

Fuck me. Mogg on newsnight when asked about ' ambushed by a cake'. Well some would say ambuscade! Wanker.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 25, 2022)

were would his family be in the time he aspires to, is the worrying thing


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2022)

I’m figuring that this story might take on even more  importance now that the OB are investigating?

No 10 staff told to ‘clean up’ phones amid lockdown party allegations, sources claim

I’m no expert here at all, but I guess if they find email chains that 1 or more participants have deliberately deleted recently then conspiracy to pervert the course of justice would be a possible offence?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

You'd think so - and they'd have to make sure that the recipients/sender of the messages had deleted them, too.

Eta: of course, depends whether the police bother to look: "Did you delete any messages" "No officer" "Ah thank you for being so honest with me".


----------



## Wilf (Jan 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I’m figuring that this story might take on even more  importance now that the OB are investigating?
> 
> No 10 staff told to ‘clean up’ phones amid lockdown party allegations, sources claim
> 
> I’m no expert here at all, but I guess if they find email chains that 1 or more participants have deliberately deleted recently then conspiracy to pervert the course of justice would be a possible offence?


_'Oh, no, I just kept sending him texts and pretending he'd replied'_


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 25, 2022)

Just saw Mogg on Newsnight conflate morality with theology as an aside on his discussion about Boris


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You'd think so - and they'd have to make sure that the recipients/sender of the messages had deleted them, too.
> 
> Eta: of course, depends whether the police bother to look: "Did you delete any messages" "No officer" "Ah thank you for being so honest with me".


I think they'd be able so say they deleted the messages to stop Sue Gray seeing them, not the police. She's not the police, so it's not perverting the course of justice.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 25, 2022)

ffs - report might not be out till next week according to the graun. 

i've had enough now.

ETA - anyone else hear  rees mogg on newsnight casually mentioning that sunak was at the birthday party? Johnson may have him over a barrel - might explain his little hissyfit walk out last week.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 25, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> ffs - report might not be out till next week according to the graun.
> 
> i've had enough now.
> 
> ETA - anyone else hear  rees mogg on newsnight casually mentioning that sunak was at the birthday party? Johnson may have him over a barrel - might explain his little hissyfit walk out last week.


I zoned out after ambuscade. Gave another listen and he started on about liking a good debate on theology so I  switched the cunt off.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 25, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I think they'd be able so say they deleted the messages to stop Sue Gray seeing them, not the police. She's not the police, so it's not perverting the course of justice.


possibly, although wouldn't it be the deleting of messages so hiding illegal action that would be the problem? 

"Well officer, when I deleted those messages about dealing heroin in works time I was doing it to stop my employer seeing them, not you" ....


----------



## Raheem (Jan 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> possibly, although wouldn't it be the deleting of messages so hiding illegal action that would be the problem?
> 
> "Well officer, when I deleted those messages about dealing heroin in works time I was doing it to stop my employer seeing them, not you" ....


Yes, I think that could get you off a charge of ptcoj. You'd probably get done for dealing heroin, though.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 25, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> ffs - report might not be out till next week according to the graun.
> 
> i've had enough now.
> 
> ETA - anyone else hear  rees mogg on newsnight casually mentioning that sunak was at the birthday party? Johnson may have him over a barrel - might explain his little hissyfit walk out last week.


Let's hope that the Cabinet all get dragged into it, the complicit corrupt fuckers


----------



## Humberto (Jan 25, 2022)

I can hardly believe that the PM still hasn't acknowledged that he's been breaking the rules which he set (which were followed by the queen) and has been to loads of parties in his own official residence.

There was a time, not long ago, when his position and credibility would have been untenable. Post truth 'democracy' is here.


----------



## Weller (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Another day, and another instalment of our exciting new drama, 'Operation Dead Meat Walking'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

This is a good, and funny, summary of yesterday's events, worth reading in full.









						Big Dog was now The Suspect, but at least Gray’s report would be delayed… Oh. | John Crace
					

Boris Johnson’s day goes from bad to worse, with only a hardcore of loyalists left defending him




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Big Dog was having a bad morning. Normally he could rely on Grant Shapps to put up a spirited defence of any government lie, which is why he had been sent out to do the morning media round.
> 
> But not even the transport secretary had been bothered to put a positive spin on the latest birthday party revelations. He had even made the schoolboy error of calling a party a party, when everyone knew that word was a no-no inside No 10.
> 
> Nor had the usually reliable Nadine Dorries shown her face on Twitter after being ridiculed for claiming the previous evening that a birthday celebration for the prime minister in the cabinet room, organised by his wife, and attended by the interior designer, Lulu Lytle, clearly constituted a high-level work meeting.





> In fact, the only two MPs showing any public enthusiasm for him had been the always absurd Jacob Rees-Mogg and Michael Fabricant. Which was a mixed blessing as he haemorrhaged support every time they opened their mouths.





> His more immediate worry, though, was to find a Cabinet Office minister stupid enough to answer Labour’s urgent question on the latest party allegations and the police investigation. “Don’t worry, prime minister,” said Steve Barclay, chancellor of the duchy of Lancaster. “I’ve got just the man. It’s Mike Ellis, the paymaster general. He’s already made himself look abject by doing two previous UQs on your parties …”
> 
> “Please don’t call them parties,” said Big Dog. “It makes me nervous.”





> Oily Mike was momentarily taken off guard. What should he call the prime minister? The Accused? The Perp? The Defendant? No, that was it. The Suspect. MPs shouldn’t be so quick to pre-judge the Suspect. It was quite normal for the Suspect to drop in for a quick cup of tea with his wife.
> 
> And the 30 guests were all waiting to debrief him on an important fraudulent Covid test-and-trace contract. And they were only singing Happy Birthday to wash their hands. And as it was a surprise party there was no way you could expect the Suspect to remember having been there. Otherwise it wouldn’t have been a surprise. As for the cake, the Suspect had a long history of thinking he could both have it and eat it.





> On previous occasions, very few Tories had come to the chamber to make idiots of themselves. But this time there was a hardcore of about 20 Boris loyalists. Edward Leigh raged that we were on the brink of war and the PM was about to be brought down by a piece of cake.



There's plenty more like that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Clever headline.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


>




They really don't understand why people are upset.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

> Former No 10 staffers told the Guardian that the police inquiry will uncover evidence which has not yet been submitted to Gray. One senior Tory said the Scotland Yard inquiry was a “different ballgame”, adding: “Officials who don’t tell Sue Gray the whole truth will not hold back from the cops.”



Oh, what fun.



> It is understood the Met’s decision to investigate a number of parties in Downing Street and Whitehall was made on Sunday. Johnson had been informed in advance but opted not to tell his cabinet at their weekly meeting on Tuesday, leaving them to find out as they emerged and triggering consternation.



That probably goes some way to explaining why ministers are not falling over themselves to offer their support of Johnson, it appears just two so far, Mogg yesterday, and Truss doing the media rounds this morning, which TBF is brave of her, I was expecting the not unusual claim that 'no minister is available this morning.'



> Many Tory MPs are awaiting Gray’s findings before deciding whether to add their names to those calling on the 1922 Committee chair, Graham Brady, to trigger a vote of no confidence. One senior MP suggested Tory backbenchers would be likely to come to a “collective decision” when they see how Johnson responds.
> 
> “Those colleagues that still have a foot in the real world will recognise that there is no world in which a police investigation is anything but very bad,” they said, adding that in any normal workplace those under investigation would be suspended rather than coming to work as normal.
> 
> A former cabinet minister suggested Brady may already have received 40 letters. The threshold for triggering a confidence vote is 54. If it is reached, a vote would be held within days, and if Johnson lost it, his premiership would effectively be over.



<fingers cross>









						Boris Johnson braced for perilous 48 hours with release of Sue Gray’s report
					

Premiership under threat as MPs see official report that has now triggered police investigation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Arrogant fuckers.



It's not the fines they should be worried about, it's the public.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Sadness in her eyes


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Sadness in her eyes


_Don't you think she looks tired?_


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _Don't you think she looks tired?_


Poor Kay should be used to the hours by now


----------



## teqniq (Jan 26, 2022)

Mogg most probably concerned about his own  position here:


----------



## andysays (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, what fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A former cabinet minister suggested Brady may already have received 40 letters. The threshold for triggering a confidence vote is 54. If it is reached, a vote would be held within days, and if Johnson lost it, his premiership would effectively be over.



If a no confidence vote *is* triggered, Johnson would arguably be damaged goods even if he wins. 

Even though he can't be challenged again in the same way for another 12 months (I think), he would be on the way out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> If a no confidence vote *is* triggered, Johnson would arguably be damaged goods even if he wins.
> 
> Even though he can't be challenged in the same way for another 12 months (I think), he would be on the way out.


If this doesn't do for him Putin will. Or the covid inquiry. Or the levelling up. Or... Or...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Mogg most probably concerned about his own  position here:



They're dissing Brenda again.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 26, 2022)

I can only imagine the bewilderment dickhead Johnson feels when contemplating the irony of getting away with all the corrupt personal enrichment he and his cronies have almost certainly engaged in whilst being in power, then being brought down by something as innocuous as having “a few little shindigs” (as he would view it).

Makes it all the more enjoyable knowing he will certainly view it as all very unfair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Mogg most probably concerned about his own  position here:



No election in 1990 or 2007 or 2016 and we can't have a president while we have a queen


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> If a no confidence vote *is* triggered, Johnson would arguably be damaged goods even if he wins.
> 
> Even though he can't be challenged again in the same way for another 12 months (I think), he would be on the way out.



Yeah it would be fun to watch him trying to spin a very narrow win as some sort of vindication. Especially when the next lot of leaks came out.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> If this doesn't do for him Putin will. Or the covid inquiry. Or the levelling up. Or... Or...


What a marvellous thing it would be if the PCP narrowly voted to have confidence in Johnson!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What a marvellous thing it would be if the PCP narrowly voted to have confidence in Johnson!


I think he'd rather lose a voc than stick around for the next year, if he thought about it


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think he'd rather lose a voc than stick around for the next year, if he thought about it


It's just the very notion of them having confidence in that...just making me giggle over me coffee...


----------



## teqniq (Jan 26, 2022)

There's a lot going on here


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 26, 2022)

On the theme of 'You know you are fucked when X take the piss'
While looking on Moonpig for a Birthday for Mrs Fox a card related to Johnson's partying popped up. So I did a quick search for 'Boris' and these are just 4 of many to select from.

National Joke.

BTW I didn't buy one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> No election in 1990 or 2007 or 2016 and we can't have a president while we have a queen



And, there was very specific reason for May calling an election, she didn't feel she had a big enough majority to get Brexit done, and ended-up losing even that, which then gave Johnson a very specific reason to call an election too.

That does not apply, when there's a majority of 80, Mogg is talking out of his arse, as usual.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> There's a lot going on here




That's brilliant!


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Mogg most probably concerned about his own  position here:



Even by his standards this is fucking bollocks


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

let the clowns talk themselves into a general election, I'm all for it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> Even though he can't be challenged again in the same way for another 12 months (I think), he would be on the way out.


I think I heard the other day that the 1922 committee are looking to change it to 6 months.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Were you working daily in an office (or other "in person" settings) during the lockdowns? I wasn't, but people who were, have told me they did stuff like this. I don't have a problem with that - up to a point. It really depends on the details. I'll wait to see what this report and/or the police come up with.


I was working from home, I have subsequently returned to hybrid working at some points and I wouldn't describe it as being much like "normal office life", so I'm not convinced that working under a stricter lockdown in pre-vaccine conditions would be much more "normal". Also, how many people do you know who've had their interior decorators come into their office during lockdown?


----------



## not a trot (Jan 26, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Even by his standards this is fucking bollocks


But Johnson is in power because many thought they were voting for Johnson on their Ballot paper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> But Johnson is in power because many thought they were voting for Johnson on their Ballot paper.


So the entire majority down to misconceptions of how the UK system works


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> No election in 1990 or 2007 or 2016 and we can't have a president while we have a queen


Says who? With our unwritten constitution nothing is impossible. Unlikely, admittedly. But this could be another first for Britain, once again leading the world.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Says who? With our unwritten constitution nothing is impossible. Unlikely, admittedly. But this could be another first for Britain, once again leading the world.


The one thing worse than president Blair would be president johnson


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> So the entire majority down to misconceptions of how the UK system works


It surprised me how many of those wankers in the Don Valley that voted Tory/Brexit, argued with me when I called them wankers, that Johnson, however he won was better than Corbyn.
I gave up trying to explain they would end up with some dead leg tory representing them, but they did what they did. And good luck to them the puddings.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> So the entire majority down to misconceptions of how the UK system works


Looks that way. Hear it all the time, " I voted for Johnson".


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> But Johnson is in power because many thought they were voting for Johnson on their Ballot paper.


I'm sure they did so what? I suspect a percentage of the population voted Tory because they didn't want Jeremy Corbyn and another percentage voted Labour because they didn't want Boris Johnson. I voted Labour because I didn't want either of the fuckers and I didn't want to add to the Tory vote in a safe seat where both parties ran sock puppets as their candidates.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 26, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> It surprised me how many of those wankers in the Don Valley that voted Tory/Brexit, argued with me when I called them wankers, that Johnson, however he won was better than Corbyn.
> I gave up trying to explain they would end up with some dead leg tory representing them, but they did what they did. And good luck to them the puddings.


i've found that calling people wankers may be satisfying but rarely convinces them of the veracity of your own opinion.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> i've found that calling people wankers may be satisfying but rarely convinces them of the veracity of your own opinion.


They’ve had forty odd years of me calling them that.
My eighty year old father in law gets into punch ups with them.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The one thing worse than president Blair would be president johnson


Mogg is trying to scare the Redwall MPs not to put their letters into the 1922 committee. They could go for an election, but isn't the Fixed Term Parliament act still on the Statute Books; so 40ish MPs would have to vote with Labour to remove that act and bring about an election?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Looks that way. Hear it all the time, " I voted for Johnson".


If I were them I'd pipe down about it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

This Westminster correspondent for The Scotsman has a sense of humour.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> i've found that calling people wankers may be satisfying but rarely convinces them of the veracity of your own opinion.


Of course I’m more diplomatic and do not use the word wanker, I just dismantle their arguments.
But at no time is cake on the menu.


----------



## Supine (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jan 26, 2022)

twitters amusing this morning


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Starmer should start PMQs by telling the Prime Minister, “you do not have to say anything, but, it may harm your defence if you do not mention when questioned something which you later rely on in court. Anything you do say may be given in evidence.”


----------



## Voley (Jan 26, 2022)

Well that's us told.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

From the Newsnight Policy Editor.



'It's not good news.'


----------



## Supine (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Starmer should start PMQs by telling the Prime Minister, “you do not have to say anything, but, it may harm your defence if you do not mention when questioned something which you later rely on in court. Anything you do say may be given in evidence.”



I’m hoping he throws in ‘you can’t have your cake and eat it too’


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2022)

Voley said:


> Well that's us told.



Are the people now the enemy of the people? 

*Shamelessly nicked from twatter.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 26, 2022)

Voley said:


> Well that's us told.



Yes Mogg, quite right - all those little people who were unable to say goodbye to their dying relatives in care homes and hospitals - because they were adhering to the Covid regulations enacted by _your government_ ... while at the same time, you, your boss man de Pfeffel, and the rest of your 24-hour-party-people were repeatedly largeing it, enjoying cheese, wine, cake and gawd knows what else  ... should just STFU and 'move on' 🤬  😡


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2022)

Voley said:


> Well that's us told.



Just the latest opportunity to trot out Brecht's _Die Lösung:

After the uprising of the 17th of June
The Secretary of the Writers' Union
Had leaflets distributed in the Stalinallee
Stating that the people
Had forfeited the confidence of the government
And could win it back only
By redoubled efforts. Would it not be easier
In that case for the government
To dissolve the people
And elect another?_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

BBC reporter saying he can not confirm what time the PM will see the report, when he will make a statement in the commons, or whether the full report will be published today, but 'what I can confirm is there's going to be a lot of news today.' 

I've got work to do, but it's not happening today.


----------



## Looby (Jan 26, 2022)

I’ve got a lot of work to do today but have come downstairs and have set an alarm so I don’t forget PMQs. It had better not be shit.  Can’t Angela do it?


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Are the people now the enemy of the people?


Crush these 67million saboteurs!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Loose meat (Jan 26, 2022)

Turned out a smart call a week before Christmas to ignore the catatrophising internets, and buy a week on Covid restrictions. Huge social and economic ramifications. 

Fuck the Guardian Science Editor, the FT in general, Sage, most mainstream media - what a bunch of middle-class catastrophising, self-interested, click bait whores.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> There's a lot going on here





Cameron's sporran


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 26, 2022)

Btw, what's todays catastrophe, apart from cake? A traffic queue outside Dover, a delayed ambulance in Reddich, a hate-filled nation of Hitler loving whites?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Btw, what's todays catastrophe, apart from cake? A traffic queue outside Dover, a delayed ambulance in Reddich, a hate-filled nation of Hitler loving whites?


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 26, 2022)

and it's not even your own work. So _very _U75.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

if you don't reply to him he'll probably go away


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 26, 2022)

There's no 'probably'. Appreciate your response, though.


----------



## Looby (Jan 26, 2022)

I wonder how much Kay Burley and Beth Rigby are cringing when reporting on all this after they got a bollocking for partying in lockdown. Wasn’t it Burley’s birthday? 

I know it’s not the same but it must feel awkward.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Looby said:


> I wonder how much Kay Burley and Beth Rigby are cringing when reporting on all this after they got a bollocking for partying in lockdown. Wasn’t it Burley’s birthday?
> 
> I know it’s not the same but it must feel awkward.


I wouldn’t be cringing, I’d be thinking I got a bollocking now it’s your turn.
Levelling up!


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 26, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> i've found that calling people wankers may be satisfying but rarely convinces them of the veracity of your own opinion.


wanker


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 26, 2022)

((((((Wayne Kerr)))))


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

'I had no idea I was leading a conga': Boris Johnson's birthday apology in full
					

THANK you. I attended my birthday party in June 2020, but at no point did I realise I was attending my birthday party. Let me explain.




					www.thedailymash.co.uk
				






> I remained unaware it was my birthday. I then opened a number of cards and gifts and donned an oversized ’56 today’ badge, the meaning of which was opaque to me. Then I received 56 bumps from Raab and Williamson.
> 
> Shortly afterwards I was walking around the room, while rhythmic music played, and looked around to find 30 people following me in a kind of dancing line, including my wife and Lulu Lytle. I continued to lead it out of simple courtesy.
> 
> At this point I left the work event which I at no time suspected of being anything else, taking the cake, presents and champagne with me to encourage the cessation of all related activities. I then forgot the entire incident completely for 18 months and continued to work tirelessly on developing the vaccine. Thank you.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 26, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Turned out a smart call a week before Christmas to ignore the catatrophising internets, and buy a week on Covid restrictions. Huge social and economic ramifications.
> 
> Fuck the Guardian Science Editor, the FT in general, Sage, most mainstream media - what a bunch of middle-class catastrophising, self-interested, click bait whores.



so do tell us loose have you been getting up at 6 am to salute the telly at the start of GB news daily coverage


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 26, 2022)

Baby Wilf was about six weeks old so sleep deprivation must be the explanation for the PM’s memory lapses!


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> 'I had no idea I was leading a conga': Boris Johnson's birthday apology in full
> 
> 
> THANK you. I attended my birthday party in June 2020, but at no point did I realise I was attending my birthday party. Let me explain.
> ...


I really wouldn't put it past the cunt to actually try this as an excuse, his determination to cling on no matter what is impressive to say the least.
Mrs Q offered the opinion this morning that it's a good job that Cummings is a man and not a woman or he/she would really be stirring the shit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 26, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so do tell us loose have you been getting up at 6 am to salute the telly at the start of GB news daily coverage




Like Helen Mirran, loose sets his alarm 30 minutes before he needs to get up so he can make time for some sweet lovemaking. Unlike Helen Mirran, loose lives on his own.


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

christ just had a look. BJ just keeps trying to make things about Putin. His backbenchers cheering and braying. its just embarrassing.


----------



## Sue (Jan 26, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Mrs Q offered the opinion this morning that it's a good job that Cummings is a man and not a woman or he/she would really be stirring the shit.


Say what?


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

who is PMQs for ?  Are they trying to communicate with us?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> who is PMQs for what is supposed to be the point of it?


I'm glad you asked that question, but before i answer it i would like to express my deep condolences, congratulate someone or other and then mention Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Sue (Jan 26, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I'm glad you asked that question, but before i answer it i would like to express my deep condolences, congratulate someone or other and then mention Jeremy Corbyn.


You missed out the vaccine and Putin.


----------



## hegley (Jan 26, 2022)

What are the lapel pins they're all wearing?


----------



## Sue (Jan 26, 2022)

hegley said:


> What are the lapel pins they're all wearing?


Cake Club..?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 26, 2022)

Holocaust Memorial Day Trust | Order resources
					

Order our free About HMD booklets, stickers and pin badges to use in your Holocaust Memorial Day activity.




					www.hmd.org.uk


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

I think they are holocaust memorial pins


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

Seriously don't get it, PMQs. Had to turn it off because of the jeering noise which is worse than the noise of a football match. But all those MPs howling and booing each time Starmer mentions the investigation what are they actually thinking, why are they making that noise they must know their constituents will not be impressed so it must be just to show BJ that they are on his side which seems a stupid choice anyhow, even if they reckon nobody watches the show.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Johnson told Starmer that he's a lawyer not a leader.

Later one Labour MP proclaimed he would rather be led by a lawyer than a liar. 

He had to withdraw that comment.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2022)

Brass neck of the Bloody Sunday stuff when they are trying to make it harder for soldiers and investigations into Northern Irelands dodgy past.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> why are they making that noise they must know their constituents will not be impressed


they know their constituents aren't watching


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson told Starmer that he's a lawyer not a leader.
> 
> Later one Labour MP proclaimed he would rather be led by a lawyer, than a liar.
> 
> He had to withdraw that comment.




Starmer should have retorted along the lines that yes, I am a lawyer and you were a journalist, until you were sacked for telling lies.


----------



## Looby (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> Seriously don't get it, PMQs. Had to turn it off because of the jeering noise which is worse than the noise of a football match. But all those MPs howling and booing each time Starmer mentions the investigation what are they actually thinking, why are they making that noise they must know their constituents will not be impressed so it must be just to show BJ that they are on his side which seems a stupid choice anyhow, even if they reckon nobody watches the show.


It’s meaningless panto. They don’t really care if the plebs don’t like it, it’s tradition.


----------



## Looby (Jan 26, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I really wouldn't put it past the cunt to actually try this as an excuse, his determination to cling on no matter what is impressive to say the least.
> Mrs Q offered the opinion this morning that it's a good job that Cummings is a man and not a woman or he/she would really be stirring the shit.


I don’t understand.


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

idk, maybe they show clips of it on the tv news? I can imagine people spotting their MP jeering at the very mention of 'partygate' and thinking fuck that i'm not voting for you again.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> who is PMQs for ? Are they trying to communicate with us?


it's for nerds on social media, so they can post about what they should say / should have said.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> Seriously don't get it, PMQs. Had to turn it off because of the jeering noise which is worse than the noise of a football match. But all those MPs howling and booing each time Starmer mentions the investigation what are they actually thinking,



Isn't it pretty much like this thread?

Everyone enjoys the panto. Baddies to point at and shout at instead of dealing with difficult politics.

They enjoy it in the HoC, the media loves it, Twitter loves it and urban75 loves it.

The jeering on here is often worse and more cringey than in the HoC, I'd say.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Isn't it pretty much like this thread?
> 
> Everyone enjoys the panto. Baddies to point at and shout at instead of dealing with difficult politics.
> 
> ...


No. he'd lied to parliament and was having parties while people couldn't say goodbye to loved ones.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The jeering on here is often worse and more cringey than in the HoC, I'd say.


only because there's no facility for posting shit memes into Hansard


----------



## Loose meat (Jan 26, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so do tell us loose have you been getting up at 6 am to salute the telly at the start of GB news daily coverage


Na. I'm a key worker. Out the door by 6.


----------



## Weller (Jan 26, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I'm glad you asked that question, but before i answer it i would like to express my deep condolences, congratulate someone or other and then mention Jeremy Corbyn.


"I refer the right honorable gentleman to the reply I gave some moments ago"  is that used less now 

I am watching PMQs too first time in a long while it hasnt changed much and still seems so far removed from real life and what is happening hes all bumbling  soundbites about Russia or saving us all from covid or unemployment   Really does seem to think he has nobody to answer to , surely after nearly 200,000 covid deaths you would have thought people would see through this utter utter bollocks especially the school playground bully boy gang leader  level of some of his comebacks
To be honest though Im not that impressed with Kier either yet  really


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Isn't it pretty much like this thread?
> 
> Everyone enjoys the panto. Baddies to point at and shout at instead of dealing with difficult politics.
> 
> ...


At least this website is silent, if i had to actually listen to the noise of you all it would be bad. 

Did they do PMQs on zoom during the restrictions and did people jeer and howl from their own home offices?


----------



## Weller (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson told Starmer that he's a lawyer not a leader.
> 
> Later one Labour MP proclaimed he would rather be led by a lawyer than a liar.
> 
> He had to withdraw that comment.


I seem to recall  Dennis Skinner having to withdraw saying "half the Tory mps on that bench are crooks" or get thrown out he withdrew it with  "half the Tory mps on that bench are not crooks" and got thrown out I think


----------



## not a trot (Jan 26, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Na. I'm a key worker. Out the door by 6.



You work for Timpsons.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 26, 2022)

Although Johnson denied (7 Dec 21)giving personal authorisation for Pen Farthing's animals to be evacuated:



An email from Zac Goldsmith just unearthed under FOI says he did.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson told Starmer that he's a lawyer not a leader.
> 
> Later one Labour MP proclaimed he would rather be led by a lawyer than a liar.
> 
> He had to withdraw that comment.


Johnson might need a lawyer soon.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 26, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Although Johnson denied (7 Dec 21)giving personal authorisation for Pen Farthing's animals to be evacuated:
> 
> 
> 
> An email from Zac Goldsmith just unearthed under FOI says he did.




Looks like Sky News is interviewing him inside prison, is that where the government will now be run from?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 26, 2022)

He should really lead from the front. Let’s get the boris Johnson kommando cabinet team trained up for a night jump into western Russia to trim the claws of the bear.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> Turned out a smart call a week before Christmas to ignore the catatrophising internets, and buy a week on Covid restrictions. Huge social and economic ramifications.
> 
> Fuck the Guardian Science Editor, the FT in general, Sage, most mainstream media - what a bunch of middle-class catastrophising, self-interested, click bait whores.


Fuck me a new variant of the virus must have figured out how to create an account on u75.

At least it stuck with Johnsons preference for meaty themes when choosing a username.

It wasnt a party, it was a work meating, approved by sauSAGE when they recommended reducing the number of contacts we should meat. When you're sick of your chores, meat outdoors.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

I was pondering earlier about creating a new version of the Eton Wall Game, it could involve the Eton Rifles and Eton Mess.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 26, 2022)

TRIM THEM CLAWS BORIS


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

PMQs was disappointing, nowhere near as entertaining as the last two weeks, I wonder if Starmer was holding back, until Johnson comes to the commons with his statement on the Gray report, which the media thinks will be later this evening, or probably tomorrow now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Still, this could have legs.



> Whistleblower emails have raised further questions over Boris Johnson's insistence that he did not intervene to assist animal charities during the evacuation of Afghanistan.
> 
> Last December the prime minister dismissed claims made by a former Foreign Office official that the government prioritised animals over people as "complete nonsense".
> 
> But new emails released by the Foreign Affairs Select Committee, which is conducting an inquiry into the government's handling of the Afghanistan crisis, suggest Mr Johnson did personally authorise rescue efforts for pets and animals.











						Boris Johnson authorised evacuation of animals from Afghanistan, Foreign Office emails suggest
					

The PM dismissed claims made by a former Foreign Office official that the government prioritised animals over people as "complete nonsense". But new emails released by the Foreign Affairs Select Committee suggest he did personally authorise rescue efforts for pets and animals.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 26, 2022)

TBH although if all the party stuff does for him then great, it's absolutely nuts that he can look to his overall handling of the pandemic as his firmer ground to look for. That's what he really should be chucked out and criminally investigated for. Well that and the corruption.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Still, this could have legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the original operation save big dog.

It wont have legs once Johnson has finished turning it into the latest meaty dish.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Still, this could have legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


St. Johnson of Assizes.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2022)

Loose meat said:


> a hate-filled nation of Hitler loving whites?


And it's another week long ban for you.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

He may have avoided being hospitalised for Covid if he had realised BMI doesnt stand for brazen meat imperialism.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2022)

A random thought, the last few weeks have been about the revenge of 'facts'.  Johnson has lived his life as a pretty straightforward liar, in all areas, but most of all by 'bluster'.  Make enough noise, make enough promises, trash your opponents, pretend that you are an enemy of the 'establishment.  How far can all that take you? Well, lots of major league fraudsters do that, but also a line of politicians.  And here we are, facts have been crawling back into view - evidence, pictures, emails, inquiries.  Johnson has no way to engage at that level, it's like when a fraudster gets doorstepped or screeches away from their drive in their BMW.  

Maybe we are not in an era where the facts do the trick on their own. He's still pretty much got away with killing tens of thousands.  But in this case the narrative of 'parties v funerals', allied with a few facts, has (probably) done for him.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Everyone enjoys the panto. Baddies to point at and shout at instead of dealing with difficult politics.
> They enjoy it in the HoC, the media loves it, Twitter loves it and urban75 loves it.


your mum loves it


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> who is PMQs for ?  Are they trying to communicate with us?


yes, via the medium of being cunts


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2022)

andysays said:


> If a no confidence vote *is* triggered, Johnson would arguably be damaged goods even if he wins.
> 
> Even though he can't be challenged again in the same way for another 12 months (I think), he would be on the way out.


Have said this already, but if his party back him in a confidence vote, they’re basically smearing themselves in shit. Sack Johnson, the public blame Johnson, but can move on with new leadership.  Back Johnson and the whole lot of them are seen as complicit and unremorseful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Have said this already, but if his party back him in a confidence vote, they’re basically smearing themselves in shit. Sack Johnson, the public blame Johnson, but can move on with new leadership.  Back Johnson and the whole lot of them are seen as complicit and unremorseful.


the whole lot of them are complicit and any remorse or concern they voice is only over their being defenestrated by their constituents at the next opportunity


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The jeering on here is often worse and more cringey than in the HoC, I'd say.


yeh you'd say that as so much of it is directed your way. and rightly directed too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Although Johnson denied (7 Dec 21)giving personal authorisation for Pen Farthing's animals to be evacuated:
> 
> 
> 
> An email from Zac Goldsmith just unearthed under FOI says he did.



johnson has applied several times to appear on the unbelievable truth and would i lie to you but been turned down as people who appear on those shows have to have at least a modicum of probity


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Have said this already, but if his party back him in a confidence vote, they’re basically smearing themselves in shit. Sack Johnson, the public blame Johnson, but can move on with new leadership.  Back Johnson and the whole lot of them are seen as complicit and unremorseful.



One would also hope they learnt their lesson for being loyal to May, backing her in the confidence vote, resulting in another 6 months of chaos, before she finally resigned.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> One would also hope they learnt their lesson for being loyal to May, backing her in the confidence vote, resulting in another 6 months of chaos, before she finally resigned.


that worked out quite well for them in the end though


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson has applied several times to appear on the unbelievable truth and would i lie to you but been turned down as people who appear on those shows have to have at least a modicum of probity


Do they still do _This is Your Life_?  I could imagine some tricky scenes backstage when his kids were lined up Von Trapp style.  Then there's be the final scene: '_you thought he was in Barnard Castle but he's here tonight_...'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

little, it seems, has changed since 1845 when disraeli declared that a conservative government is an organised hypocrisy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Do they still do _This is Your Life_?  I could imagine some tricky scenes backstage when his kids were lined up Von Trapp style.  Then there's be the final scene: '_you thought he was in Barnard Castle but he's here tonight_...'.


his heart won't stand it. there was one time while he was mayor of london that something of this sort was organised for the city hall xmas do but johnson misheard and thought his wife was nearby. unfortunately a medic was to hand.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> his heart won't stand it. there was one time while he was mayor of london that something of this sort was organised for the city hall xmas do but johnson misheard and thought his wife was nearby. unfortunately a medic was to hand.


'Y_ou thought she was in hospital undertaking cancer treatment, but she's._..'


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm thinking of going to visit Barnard Castle in the spring, my dad told me about this 18th century animatronic swan they have in the museum there - looks amazing.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'm thinking of going to visit Barnard Castle in the spring, my dad told me about this 18th century animatronic swan they have in the museum there - looks amazing.



How amazing! I had to go and look it up - more about it here:




__





						Collection - The Bowes Museum
					

Lose track of time as you wander around the collection with treasures at every turn. With thousands of objects from silver and metals, fashion and textiles, furniture, ceramics, sculpture and paintings to capture your imagination.




					www.thebowesmuseum.org.uk
				




ETA: Sorry for derail


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Do they still do _This is Your Life_?  I could imagine some tricky scenes backstage when his kids were lined up Von Trapp style.  Then there's be the final scene: '_you thought he was in Barnard Castle but he's here tonight_...'.



Nearly twenty years since it was last a regular staple of UK television.

Attempts at a reboot are currently stalled due to a disagreement about whether it should come back as this is your lie or this is your death. They might pilot both formats using Johnson.


----------



## gosub (Jan 26, 2022)

Looby said:


> It’s meaningless panto. They don’t really care if the plebs don’t like it, it’s tradition.


oh no it isnt


----------



## JimW (Jan 26, 2022)

_This _is your life?!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

This was your life.

[and now it's shit.]


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

This is your afterlife.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This was your life.
> 
> [and now it's shit.]


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jan 26, 2022)

Sue Gray is still getting it legalled?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2022)

FFS.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Nowt will happen anyhow, it’s all political theatre organised and run by posh kids with too much money and power and no scruples.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 26, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Nowt will happen anyhow, it’s all political theatre organised and run by posh kids with too much money and power and no scruples.



What - nowt apart from johnson very likely being turfed out by his own mps?


----------



## Supine (Jan 26, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Nowt will happen anyhow, it’s all political theatre organised and run by posh kids with too much money and power and no scruples.



Organised is a stretch


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Supine said:


> Organised is a stretch


Probably, financed might be more accurate.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> What - nowt apart from johnson very likely being turfed out by his own mps?


I think he has outstayed his welcome anyway. They will just shoehorn another version into number ten. He should never have got anywhere near the job. Opportunistic narcissist.


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

All these psychiatric diagnoses going on, I think they’re a bit silly, they’re not all narcissists & psychopaths in there & pretending they are is weird, it also ignores how come people keep voting for them.
Out of nosiness I asked someone I barely know today (in hardware shop) what she reckons of it all and she said whilst BJ is probably finished she thinks he’s done a lot of good with covid & brexit and she doesn’t think any other politician would have behaved differently re the covid cake thing. Just helped to remind me I live amongst them the people who think he was a perfectly good pm.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 26, 2022)

Weller said:


> I seem to recall Dennis Skinner having to withdraw saying "half the Tory mps on that bench are crooks" or get thrown out he withdrew it with "half the Tory mps on that bench are not crooks" and got thrown out I think



Sadly untrue.









						Dennis Skinner Did Not Call Half the Tories Crooks (and How to Verify Other Quotes from Parliament)
					

In a time when so-called ‘fake news’ is being discussed more than every, I thought I would do my bit to bring to light a handy way of discrediting any fake quotes from the Houses of Par…




					clioseyeroll.wordpress.com


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 26, 2022)

Some friendly advice from David Davis. It implies that The Times also thinks he should go.
He also underlines the fact that if the PM doesn't resign it's a long drawn out process to get rid of him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> All these psychiatric diagnoses going on, I think they’re a bit silly, they’re not all narcissists & psychopaths in there & pretending they are is weird, it also ignores how come people keep voting for them.
> Out of nosiness I asked someone I barely know today (in hardware shop) what she reckons of it all and she said whilst BJ is probably finished she thinks he’s done a lot of good with covid & brexit and she doesn’t think any other politician would have behaved differently re the covid cake thing. Just helped to remind me I live amongst them the people who think he was a perfectly good pm.


I might be silly, in your opinion but I thought opportunist narcissist was better than privileged, utter bastard.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 26, 2022)

Just watched PMQ, first time in ages. It's still a shitshow with all the braying and soundbites instead of answers. Mr Speaker never very even handed and would be kicked off a school debating team match for such a poor performance. Keir... well he's out of his depth obviously. BJ in his natural element I'm sad to say. Hoped for much more than was delivered but what an embarrassing display from all of them.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 26, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> What - nowt apart from johnson very likely being turfed out by his own mps?


Was obvious from the start given he hired someone who answers to him to carry out the enquiry. As someone once said 
"Nothing ever happens, 
Nothing happens at all, 
The needle returns to the start of the song,
And we all sing along like before."


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2022)

Just imagine, you have the whole weekend stretching ahead of you! What will you be doing? Some poor sod will be touring the TV studios saying '_boris johnson got brexit done, has never been to a party in his life and we should really focus on...'  _What state would your soul be in my Monday morning?


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 26, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Just imagine, you have the whole weekend stretching ahead of you! What will you be doing? Some poor sod will be touring the TV studios saying '_boris johnson got brexit done, has never been to a party in his life and we should really focus on...'  _What state would your soul be in my Monday morning?


BJ is probably gambling on a whole weekend for the public to become bored with the whole thing... Let's move on... Sense of proportion... Ukraine - but I don't reckon the anger is going to die down that quickly. He and his apologists seem to have no sense of empathy with the people who recognise his bad faith, and despise it.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> All these psychiatric diagnoses going on, I think they’re a bit silly, they’re not all narcissists & psychopaths in there & pretending they are is weird, it also ignores how come people keep voting for them.


I think both words have moved out of the world of psychiatric diagnoses now and become just general terms of abuse tbh. When you say someone is a narcissist in 2022, you don't mean that they actually have a personality disorder, just that they probably spend too much time posting selfies on instagram et cetera


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 26, 2022)

I can imagine the cunt escalating the Ukraine situation for his own reasons and agenda, or just through neglect of duty or ability.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I can imagine the cunt escalating the Ukraine situation for his own reasons and agenda, or just through neglect of duty or ability.


this_ is_ just silly though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> this_ is_ just silly though.


Let's hope so.

I did say it was my imagination, which can be quite silly


----------



## little_legs (Jan 26, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Nowt will happen anyhow, it’s all political theatre organised and run by posh kids with too much money and power and no scruples.


it's the UK version of the Mueller Report, its entire point is to obfuscate and limit the consequences for the incumbent


----------



## little_legs (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> All these psychiatric diagnoses going on, I think they’re a bit silly, they’re not all narcissists & psychopaths in there & pretending they are is weird, it also ignores how come people keep voting for them.


Imagine pinning your hopes on the British public. 

Not having a pop at you, btw, just don't think this is even registering with most of the public.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 26, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Some friendly advice from David Davis. It implies that The Times also thinks he should go.
> He also underlines the fact that if the PM doesn't resign it's a long drawn out process to get rid of him.



If he is hoping for a decorum, I have some bad news for him.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> Imagine pinning your hopes on the British public.
> 
> Not having a pop at you, btw, just don't think this is even registering with most of the public.



C'mon, even as an arch-miserabilist, this is too gloomy a reading.

The broader point made by someone above holds: so what if he is thrown off the boat? He'll be replaced by another loony-right psychopath intent on "re-booting" the Tories after the 2024 election and then no doubt delivering "world leading" initiatives such as privatising fresh air and having us all walking around wearing metered air tanks, or something


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> All these psychiatric diagnoses going on, I think they’re a bit silly, they’re not all narcissists & psychopaths in there & pretending they are is weird, it also ignores how come people keep voting for them.
> Out of nosiness I asked someone I barely know today (in hardware shop) what she reckons of it all and she said whilst BJ is probably finished she thinks he’s done a lot of good with covid & brexit and she doesn’t think any other politician would have behaved differently re the covid cake thing. Just helped to remind me I live amongst them the people who think he was a perfectly good pm.


You certainly don't have to be a narcissist or psychopath to be in the Tory party but it doubtless does your career no harm if you are. You act like people wouldn't vote for narcissists and psychopaths but many MPs and even politicians abroad haven't seen their vote suffer because of their condition. Do you think Donald trump's vote dropped away because of his er peculiar personality?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> it's the UK version of the Mueller Report, its entire point is to obfuscate and limit the consequences for the incumbent


That's the way it should go in theory, but all the parts of the machine have to be in full working order. 

So, Johnson appoints Gray to do the whitewash, and gives her terms of reference and a set of facts, tailored to each other so that she's bound to clear him.

I think it's likely that Johnson fucked up his part in the tango. For one thing, he didn't take control of what the facts were going to be.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> Imagine pinning your hopes on the British public.
> 
> Not having a pop at you, btw, just don't think this is even registering with most of the public.


what are you basing this thought on? cause while polling can be unreliable, it's not that unreliable and it says it definitely is registering with most of the public.


----------



## vanya (Jan 26, 2022)

Johnson and his cronies represent everything that is wrong with this country they are the epitome of privilege, arrogance, inherited wealth and think because of their backgrounds have the god given right to do whatever they like.

They think that the general public or anyone not from their class are oiks and should be treated accordingly, they are a throwback that only exist because of an establishment that is a living museum built on reformed feudalism.

They should have been dumped in the historic and political dustbin decades ago, but are only kept in power by a corrupt media and voted for by an electorate that is the most politically ignorant in Europe.

Johnson has not only made this country an international laughing stock but destroyed its credibility, Global Britain has every major world leader laughing his socks off and that includes Putin right now especially as the Conservative Party have accepted untold sums from the Russians.

Johnson is a disgrace of a man, not some sort of jolly jester that is harmless, and I sincerely hope that he is thrown out of Downing Street hopefully in handcuffs as soon as possible.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 26, 2022)

Up there with my fave tweets of the week...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2022)

Wilf said:


> What state would your soul be in my Monday morning?



do tory ministers have souls?


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

vanya said:


> voted for by an electorate that is the most politically ignorant in Europe.


do you really think this is true & if so why would that have happened to us are you going to say its the newspapers fault?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I can imagine the cunt escalating the Ukraine situation for his own reasons and agenda, or just through neglect of duty or ability.


He is. Didn't you see the bit where he said British combat troops could go to fight the Russians?

And removing covid restrictions for his own benefit, so more people will die because of him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> do you really think this is true & if so why would that have happened to us are you going to say its the newspapers fault?


I blame the government


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2022)

No 10 casts Johnson as head of anti-Russian alliance over Ukraine
					

Analysis: Press release depicts a leader gripping a crisis, not a broken man unable to shed travails at home




					www.theguardian.com
				






> No 10 casts Johnson as head of anti-Russian alliance over Ukraine​Analysis: Press release depicts a leader gripping a crisis, not a broken man unable to shed travails at home





> The release said a deeply engaged Johnson was being briefed daily on the crisis, had ramped up the Whitehall response and was willing to engage directly with Vladimir Putin. It also touted his close personal friendship with the Ukrainian president, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, and the number of calls he had made to world leaders in recent days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> C'mon, even as an arch-miserabilist, this is too gloomy a reading.
> 
> The broader point made by someone above holds: so what if he is thrown off the boat? He'll be replaced by another loony-right psychopath intent on "re-booting" the Tories after the 2024 election and then no doubt delivering "world leading" initiatives such as privatising fresh air and having us all walking around wearing metered air tanks, or something


On privatising fresh air, I wonder if you've seen the Ben Elton play gasping, based on just that premise?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> No 10 casts Johnson as head of anti-Russian alliance over Ukraine
> 
> 
> Analysis: Press release depicts a leader gripping a crisis, not a broken man unable to shed travails at home
> ...


The idea is Putin will die laughing and Johnson will be hailed as the saviour of the western world


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 26, 2022)

vanya said:


> They should have been dumped in the historic and political dustbin decades ago, but are only kept in power by a corrupt media and voted for by an electorate that is the most politically ignorant in Europe.


I wonder why so many people felt patronised and excluded by the pro-EU crowd.

(Never mind the usual ignorance of the above crap. The idea that corruption, populism and conservatives is completely absent from the rest of Europe is ludicrous)


----------



## gosub (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> it's the UK version of the Mueller Report, its entire point is to obfuscate and limit the consequences for the incumbent


That's not fair on Bob Mueller, there was a lot in that report.  Was a of a shame the AG managed to get away with putting out a dismissive synopsis without even reading it


----------



## gosub (Jan 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS.



If nobody tells Boris, and he just stays in the fridge waiting for the postman,  would it be murder?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> what are you basing this thought on? cause while polling can be unreliable, it's not that unreliable and it says it definitely is registering with most of the public.


on my observations and experience of living in the UK I guess - people I know are worried about getting infected with a deadly virus, struggling to pay their bills, and worried being made redundant. they are tired and couldn't care less about this parties thing.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> on my observations and experience of living in the UK I guess - people I know are worried about getting infected with a deadly virus, struggling to pay their bills, and worried being made redundant. they are tired and couldn't care less about this parties thing.


I guess yougov can probably reach a more representative sample than _some people you know_ - they've found lots of people care very much.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Up there with my fave tweets of the week...




I'm confident Binface wouldnt have been spotted failing to wear a face covering.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do tory ministers have souls?


They are born with them but, y'know, if you don't use something you lose it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2022)

Wilf said:


> They are born with them but, y'know, if you don't use something you lose it.



i wasn't sure if they had to hand them in or something like that


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think both words have moved out of the world of psychiatric diagnoses now and become just general terms of abuse tbh. When you say someone is a narcissist in 2022, you don't mean that they actually have a personality disorder, just that they probably spend too much time posting selfies on instagram et cetera



I am content to view it as a spectrum. I tend to save the term for those who I suspect are so far towards the severe end of that spectrum that some classic manifestations are in easy view on a regular basis. To place Trump in that category is a no-brainer. I find it hard not to place Johnson somewhere in that direction due to his personal history, repeated patterns of behaviour in relation to his jobs, and via bonus details such as his early desire to be 'world king'.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> on my observations and experience of living in the UK I guess - people I know are worried about getting infected with a deadly virus, struggling to pay their bills, and worried being made redundant. they are tired and couldn't care less about this parties thing.


Ime the tiredness after two years fuels the anger. There's no one, at this point, who hasn't missed a birthday celebration, a night out, let alone the far greater sacrifices many have made. It's the petty arrogance of it ; this wasn't rule breaking at a moment of intense grief or fear that many could sympathise with, they just couldn't be fucked, thought they were above it. That's why it's cutting through.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> I guess yougov can probably reach a more representative sample than _some people you know_ - they've found lots of people care very much.


If the investigation takes a year then it’ll be a pretty amusing thing to come back to amidst the unknown horrors of 2023 when Boris will presumably be long gone - _Oh hey,_ r_emember the hysteria in 2022 over the party they had in 2020?_


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

elbows said:


> his early desire to be 'world king'.


come on, we all wanted to be world king when we were brats.


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> If the investigation takes a year then it’ll be a pretty amusing thing to come back to amidst the unknown horrors of 2023 when Boris will presumably be long gone - _Oh hey,_ r_emember the hysteria in 2022 over the party they had in 2020?_


no-one really cares about the investigation, they just want him gone.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> come on, we all wanted to be world king when we were brats.


----------



## andysays (Jan 26, 2022)

little_legs said:


> on my observations and experience of living in the UK I guess - people I know are worried about getting infected with a deadly virus, struggling to pay their bills, and worried being made redundant. they are tired and couldn't care less about this parties thing.


Experiences vary, but there's no inherent reason why people who are worried about getting infected with a deadly virus, struggling to pay their bills, and worried being made redundant can't also be concerned about the parties thing.

My experience is that many people are concerned about *all* those things, and that the parties thing has captured the imagination of many who in other circumstances might not express an explicitly political opinion about struggling to pay their bills. 

People I know are now beginning to join the dots in a way they don't always do, and recognise that the cavalier behaviour of the government and their own day to day struggles are connected rather than separate.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> no-one really cares about the investigation, they just want him gone.


who cares what they want, the tory establishment themselves want him out but he's not taking the hint.


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2022)

How long is it since this started with that video of the laughing woman who got sacked seems it’s been drawn out for months.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> How long is it since this started with that video of the laughing woman who got sacked seems it’s been drawn out for months.


She didn't even go to the party in question but basically resigned for laughing. Until BJ gets busy with the report, her head is the only one that's rolled so far.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 26, 2022)

bimble said:


> How long is it since this started with that video of the laughing woman who got sacked seems it’s been drawn out for months.


It's just over a month, but that month was January, so about three and a half years.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 26, 2022)

It's not looking rosey for him tonight:








						Tory MPs poised to send letters of no confidence in PM after ‘partygate’ report
					

Senior backbenchers to move as a collective to force no-confidence vote




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Among those who are prepared to move against Johnson are more than two dozen former ministers – there are more than 70 in that category in total – according to the rebels’ latest calculations.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2022)

redsquirrel said:


> . The idea that corruption, populism and conservatives is completely absent from the rest of Europe is ludicrous)


Yep, look at the fucking state of Italy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> no-one really cares about the investigation, they just want him gone.


Loadsa people want him to stay, so long as he makes the Tories look stoopid he's good


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

only dickheads though


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 26, 2022)

killer b said:


> only dickheads though


well there's plenty of those


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 26, 2022)

Just want a messy enough divorce that rival camps start tearing bits off each other, nice bit of blue-on-blue action. The odd broken nose, that sort of thing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> It's not looking rosey for him tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know Tory MPs are a bit fucking thick but how long does it take them to write these letters, it's been ages.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2022)

redsquirrel said:


> I wonder why so many people felt patronised and excluded by the pro-EU crowd.
> 
> (Never mind the usual ignorance of the above crap. The idea that corruption, populism and conservatives is completely absent from the rest of Europe is ludicrous)



Britain's main attraction is that the corruption and lies are overlaid with a veneer of tradition and respectability. It's where bad money goes to clean itself up.

Brexit started the ball rolling on revealing just how much bollocks that was, at best it showed us tearing up the rule book and refusing to play nicely and get things done under the table. We upset our neighbours and allies.

Covid has improved on it so even the most secure middle classes can see how fucking shit our government is.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I know Tory MPs are a bit fucking thick but how long does it take them to write these letters, it's been ages.


They're all massive cowards and are waiting until they can be sure they won't upset their place on the gravy train. Which is why nonsense like this


> “It’s the white, middle-aged backbencher he has to watch,” one MP said. “People who feel strongly about their morals and to whom this prime minister can’t offer anything personally.”


is... nonsense. They don't _have_ morals. They're really waiting for Johnson to come up with something half believable so they don't lose their seats next time and if he does they'll all just fall into line.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2022)

Absolutely pissing myself at the idea that white middle-aged backbench MPs are the moral backbone of the country. Maybe "backbone" in the sense that they're really flexible and can turn in almost any direction.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2022)

When you have lost the dragons...









						Boris Johnson is a CEO in crisis - he must stop fiddling while Rome burns
					






					www.mailplus.co.uk


----------



## not a trot (Jan 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I know Tory MPs are a bit fucking thick but how long does it take them to write these letters, it's been ages.



Be fair, you need to put some thought into it. I mean, how do you start such a letter ?

Dear Prime Minister, would you please fuck off
Dear Boris, it is with much regret that I request you kindly fuck off.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Be fair, you need to put some thought into it. I mean, how do you start such a letter ?
> 
> Dear Prime Minister, would you please fuck off
> Dear Boris, it is with much regret that I request you kindly fuck off.



_Dear Prime Minister,

Fuck off and fuck you, you disgusting fucking moron.

I remain, Sir, your most humble and obedient servant..._


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 26, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Just want a messy enough divorce that rival camps start tearing bits off each other, nice bit of blue-on-blue action. The odd broken nose, that sort of thing.




is its sunak "we would getting  a john major type with a electronic coffee mug"


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 26, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Holocaust Memorial Day Trust | Order resources
> 
> 
> Order our free About HMD booklets, stickers and pin badges to use in your Holocaust Memorial Day activity.
> ...


Fairly offtopic, but I always think it's weird how HMD is commemorated in January when Yom HaShoah has been a thing for so much longer. It just feels like the special Gentile Holocaust Memorial Day to me. But I suppose HMD not coinciding with Yom HaShoah is one thing that Johnson can't really be directly blamed for.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I know Tory MPs are a bit fucking thick but how long does it take them to write these letters, it's been ages.


Second class post from the British Virgin Islands takes yonks at this time of year.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Be fair, you need to put some thought into it. I mean, how do you start such a letter ?
> 
> Dear Prime Minister, would you please fuck off
> Dear Boris, it is with much regret that I request you kindly fuck off.



I think I’m up to about five of those a day, should I do more?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

In regards to Sue Gray missing delivery and journalists waiting all day. Robert Hutton on R4 The World Tonight, just referred to Sue Gray as “a rubbish tooth fairy”.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 26, 2022)

Has this report got lost in the post


----------



## killer b (Jan 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> When you have lost the dragons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meaden has been against Johnson for ages hasn't she? Involved with various anti-brexit campaigns and the like


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 26, 2022)

can we send letters to putin to invade kiev just so  we might get Gray's report sooner


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Be fair, you need to put some thought into it. I mean, how do you start such a letter ?
> 
> Dear Prime Minister, would you please fuck off
> Dear Boris, it is with much regret that I request you kindly fuck off.


Darling fascist bullyboy

Fuck off please you bastard.

Love, neil


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2022)

Dear lovely boris

Can I have some funding for the local school please  

your sycophantic supporter


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Dear lovely boris
> 
> Can I have some funding for the local school please
> 
> your sycophantic supporter


Remember to enclose your PPE company bank details


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Darling fascist bullyboy
> 
> Fuck off please you bastard.
> 
> Love, neil


If that doesn't do the trick  I don't know what will.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Has this report got lost in the post



I hear it was ambushed by a cake and its taking ages to scrape the icing off each page.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 26, 2022)

elbows said:


> I hear it was ambushed by a cake and its taking ages to scrape the icing off each page.


So A sticky situation them lol


----------



## gosub (Jan 27, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Has this report got lost in the post


Nope.  We tried to deliver but you were out seems more likely.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 27, 2022)

Dear Prime Minister,

Fuck off or I will tell everybody about the Bad Thing. You know what I mean.

Yours, etc.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 27, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Dear Prime Minister,
> 
> Fuck off or I will tell everybody about the Bad Thing. You know what I mean.
> 
> Yours, etc.


Dear Backbencher,

Further to your letter of post 17514103, please can you be more specific?

Yours etc.,
Boris etc. Johnson.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 27, 2022)

Wilf said:


> A random thought, the last few weeks have been about the revenge of 'facts'.  Johnson has lived his life as a pretty straightforward liar, in all areas, but most of all by 'bluster'.  Make enough noise, make enough promises, trash your opponents, pretend that you are an enemy of the 'establishment.  How far can all that take you? Well, lots of major league fraudsters do that, but also a line of politicians.  And here we are, facts have been crawling back into view - evidence, pictures, emails, inquiries.  Johnson has no way to engage at that level, it's like when a fraudster gets doorstepped or screeches away from their drive in their BMW.
> 
> Maybe we are not in an era where the facts do the trick on their own. He's still pretty much got away with killing tens of thousands.  But in this case the narrative of 'parties v funerals', allied with a few facts, has (probably) done for him.


It might be the revenge of facts but it’s not outside the realms of probability given the furore over the judiciary, the BBC and refugees in the channel that the tories and the percentage of the population that could be defined as permanently reactionary start seeing themselves as victims like The Republicans and Evangelicals in the states as described by William Connolly in his Evangelical capitalist resonance machine essay.

While a direct comparison cannot be made, their are aspects such as believing that there is no future other than the next quarter, a deep desire for revenge, a gaping hole as regarding morality, and holding institutional power doesn’t make the psychic move from perpetrator to victim too far fetched. In fact it’s plays right into their culture war strategy for replacing the base they killed of during covid.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 27, 2022)

Really dragging it out aren’t they? Relying on public fatigue, then it‘ll be ‘’move on‘ and ‘draw a line under it’ time.  They’re going to get away with it aren’t they?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 27, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Really dragging it out aren’t they? Relying on public fatigue, then it‘ll be ‘’move on‘ and ‘draw a line under it’ time.  They’re going to get away with it aren’t they?


 I really don't know it does seem like it, but Johnson has lost authority and I think people generally are fed up with him. The Jolly Japes - Good Time Boris is done and I cannot see him getting that back. He may hobble on until the May local elections but, I think after that he's done for anyway.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Really dragging it out aren’t they? Relying on public fatigue, then it‘ll be ‘’move on‘ and ‘draw a line under it’ time.  They’re going to get away with it aren’t they?



I don't think they will, as soon as Gray's report is released, it'll be straight up to the top of the news agenda again, and the whole circus will kick off again, they maybe dragging it out for a few more days, but it's not going away, and I think it will piss off even more Tory MPs, who just want it to stop, and there's only one way to do that.

As David Davis said, if he doesn't go, the party is at risk of “dying a death of 1,000 cuts”

He's dead meat walking.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

Second Cabinet minister suggests General Election needed if PM ousted
					

A second cabinet minister has suggested a General Election may have to be called if Boris Johnson is ousted as his allies sought to pile pressure on Tory MPs not to move against him over the “Partygate” scandal.




					www.standard.co.uk
				




As soon as I spotted that headline, I thought surely there's only one minister daft enough to back-up Mogg, and yes, it's Nadine Dorries.


----------



## Voley (Jan 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Second Cabinet minister suggests General Election needed if PM ousted
> 
> 
> A second cabinet minister has suggested a General Election may have to be called if Boris Johnson is ousted as his allies sought to pile pressure on Tory MPs not to move against him over the “Partygate” scandal.
> ...


She was parroting the 'Daily Mail have it right' line from Mogg yesterday too. They're both striking me as getting a bit desperate now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 27, 2022)

Barely makes the front pages today, completely absent from the Times for example. The Prince Andrew circus conveniently drowning it out.

They‘re bound to be employing strategists/damage control experts on this, working with the friendly parts of the press, and will know what they’re doing. Probably us paying for it too.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 27, 2022)

Clearly there doesn't need to be a GE, it's not happened before. But this does give Mogg and Dorries a plus point over Johnson. They are self-aware enough to realise they have no chance in a govt run by whoever follows on from Johnson.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 27, 2022)

Alex Wickham has just posted this handy flowchart on twitter:


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2022)

Well, that flowchart manages to tell us nothing useful at all. It might as well be replaced by a bit of paper than says "PM may or may not go. We'll have to wait and see."


----------



## Voley (Jan 27, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Alex Wickham has just posted this handy flowchart on twitter:
> 
> View attachment 307580


I could see that line on the left happening, sadly. I hope I'm just being pessimistic but I'm wary of thinking Johnson going is a done deal. I was surprised he survived proroguing parliament but he blundered through all of that quite merrily.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2022)

Sonia Purnell - Johnson's biographer tells it like it is ... 



Spoiler:  PoliticsJOE Youtube video


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Darling fascist bullyboy
> 
> Fuck off please you bastard.
> 
> Love, neil


Good decision to miss out the bit about the seed of his loin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Good decision to miss out the bit about the seed of his loin.


johnson has more children than nigel planer has had tv roles, including neil in the young ones so i thought it superfluous


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Well, that flowchart manages to tell us nothing useful at all. It might as well be replaced by a bit of paper than says "PM may or may not go. We'll have to wait and see."


none the less it is still more useful than your contributions here, eg 



Spoiler


----------



## Voley (Jan 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Good decision to miss out the bit about the seed of his loin.


Boom Shankar!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 27, 2022)

When it comes to ‘drawing a line’ I think Gove is the man for that task!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> When it comes to ‘drawing a line’ I think Gove is the man for that task!


can't get a rizla between gove and osborn on drawing a line - their skills are equal


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

The BBC were calling it Grayja vu this morning, I prefer Groundhog Gray.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

50 lies to leave your job...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Sonia Purnell - Johnson's biographer tells it like it is ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  PoliticsJOE Youtube video



Interesting, bit of a summary from an ex colleague and friend from 20+ years ago and time at Telegraph - quite a bit that's obvious but a few character traits that hadn't struck me: 

Interesting .... scary when he gets angry ... ruthless ... secret person (wouldn't even let her have access to shared telephone answering machine, presumably because he was getting messages he didn't want anyone to know about) ... no integrity ... no competence ... lack of respect for other people ... a Remainer ... a European ... closer you get to him the less you like him ... when edited Spectator (that time reminds her of now - party party party) wanted to go ahead with a party on night of 7/7 attacks with over 50 people killed ... no empathy ... chaotic time ... could never find him, "everyone was having affairs with everyone else" ... everyone who works with him gets damaged ... particularly if you were one woman in the office with him ... never ever ever buys a round of drinks ...  non-public schoolboys can eventually see through him and get fed up with the lies and sack him (Charlie Wilson, Michael Howard ... ) but didn't affect his career people like Hastings similar background picked him up ... duplicity selfishness a real eye for money ... character complete formed years ago ... dangerous ... indulged by employers and voters ... responsible for and presided over mess the country's in: divided country; schools, hospitals, transport, economy in a state ... she's depressed by amount of hatred and anger in the country ... complete collapse of standards in public life ... lying is almost expected ... not interested in policy ... all about winning and becoming prime minister not being prime minister ... no idea of what he wanted to do.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Interesting, bit of a summary from an ex colleague and friend from 20+ years ago and time at Telegraph - quite a bit that's obvious but a few character traits that hadn't struck me:
> 
> Interesting .... scary when he gets angry ... ruthless ... secret person (wouldn't even let her have access to shared telephone answering machine, presumably because he was getting messages he didn't want anyone to know about) ... no integrity ... no competence ... lack of respect for other people ... a Remainer ... a European ... closer you get to him the less you like him ... when edited Spectator (that time reminds her of now - party party party) wanted to go ahead with a party on night of 7/7 attacks with over 50 people killed ... no empathy ... chaotic time ... could never find him, "everyone was having affairs with everyone else" ... everyone who works with him gets damaged ... particularly if you were one woman in the office with him ... never ever ever buys a round of drinks ...  non-public schoolboys can eventually see through him and get fed up with the lies and sack him (Charlie Wilson, Michael Howard ... ) but didn't affect his career people like Hastings similar background picked him up ... duplicity selfishness a real eye for money ... character complete formed years ago ... dangerous ... indulged by employers and voters ... responsible for and presided over mess the country's in: divided country; schools, hospitals, transport, economy in a state ... she's depressed by amount of hatred and anger in the country ... complete collapse of standards in public life ... lying is almost expected ... not interested in policy ... all about winning and becoming prime minister not being prime minister ... no idea of what he wanted to do.


Is that what he puts on his CV? Christ almighty!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2022)

As I commented on my FB for the benefit of several Tories in my family who might read it ...

"The morning after a 20 year party" ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

> Last night, on ITV’s Peston, Damian Green, the former first secretaray of state, became the latest Tory to accuse Rees-Mogg of getting this wrong. He said:
> 
> *Jacob, bless him, is talking nonsense in that. We have a system of parliamentary democracy, he’s leader of the House of Commons, he must have noticed that.*
> 
> ...













						Boris Johnson ‘will not have to resign’ if police interview him under caution – UK politics live news
					

Latest updates: ministers say PM will not follow Tony Blair’s precedent if police read him his rights over partygate investigation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## not a trot (Jan 27, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Is that what he puts on his CV? Christ almighty!


Yes, but what about his bad points.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

Dorries does it again.



> Nadine Dorries embarrassingly retweeted mock support for Boris Johnson and although she then deleted it, the internet remembers all.
> 
> One person who caught her out wrote: “@NadineDorries You deleted the retweet, but you need to get rid of the ‘like’ too otherwise it makes you look like a snake.”






> Someone added: “It says a lot when a minister in charge of ‘digital culture’ stuff has less Twitter nous than my ten-month-old whose main hobbies are shitting, eating and sleeping.”













						Nadine Dorries embarrassingly retweeted and deleted comedian's mock Johnson praise
					

Nadine Dorries embarrassingly retweeted mock support for Boris Johnson and although she then deleted it, the internet remembers all.Dorries is a staunch supporter of the Conservative leader and has remained loyal to Johnson despite the many accusations of lockdown rule-breaking and the...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## not a trot (Jan 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Dorries does it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These people are actually in charge of running the country. We really are fucked.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 307512


Now there's something I've not seen before.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 27, 2022)

Pickman's model 
"_I'm a man Shitting Penguin you don't meet see every day_"


----------



## Weller (Jan 27, 2022)

ouirdeaux   said:
			
		

> Sadly untrue











						Dennis Skinner Did Not Call Half the Tories Crooks (and How to Verify Other Quotes from Parliament)
					

In a time when so-called ‘fake news’ is being discussed more than every, I thought I would do my bit to bring to light a handy way of discrediting any fake quotes from the Houses of Par…




					clioseyeroll.wordpress.com
				




yes Ive seen  the clioeyesroll report on it some time back but many there in comments seem to remember him saying it too I guess you would have to search the Hansard if before full commons video recording 
Though Skinner often used the half and half or 50 percent idea quite a lot in rallies and protest march speeches too as dd Benn
Im not sure I trust Clios Eye Rolls investigations 100 percent though anyway Im getting on a bit  and watched Skinner in black and white too


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jan 27, 2022)

People are saying they saw it, but nobody has produced a video or a link to Hansard. So either it's a false memory, or the Powers That Be have managed to remove every shred of evidence that it ever existed, in an age where anyone can capture and store footage. What seems more likely?


----------



## Weller (Jan 27, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> People are saying they saw it, but nobody has produced a video or a link to Hansard. So either it's a false memory, or the Powers That Be have managed to remove every shred of evidence that it ever existed, in an age where anyone can capture and store footage. What seems more likely?


Im getting on a bit and watched Skinner in black and white in my teens on a teak redifusion set with 3 channels before we had even a video recorder never mind live streaming internet footage of the house of commons  and mp4 editor apps or micro sd cards  
My memory as well as a lot of others may be incorrect it may just have been front page news wrapped around my chips too life was different back then  
Im not sure it really needs too much  investigation he was  an MP for 50 years almost and known for his sharp wit so will be forever quoted  as saying it anyway


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

“Ain’t a party, it’s a work event… Ain’t a rave, it’s a work event! ...

“Nobody cared about care homes, they should’ve all been in their homes / Instead they were all ‘round Boris’, all getting down with their Doris."


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2022)

In terms of whether the tories sling him out or not, they'll be keeping an eye on the polls.  As always, don't read too much into a few polls, but the ones published in the last week have shown single digit leads for Labour:





						Opinion polling for the next United Kingdom general election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It gives a bit of hope for those tories wondering whether there will be a bit of party fatigue, giving a sense of where the voters are at after the initial wave of revulsion has worn off.  However awful Labour is, I was hoping the 10%+ leads would have stuck.  Oh hang on, maybe it's because Labour _is _awful...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 27, 2022)

Wilf said:


> In terms of whether the tories sling him out or not, they'll be keeping an eye on the polls.  As always, don't read too much into a few polls, but the ones published in the last week have shown single digit leads for Labour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at that graph (and accepting there will still be an element of noise even with aggregated polls) it looks like there has been a dip for Reform, so maybe they‘ve swung back to the tories as a result of the new pro-Covid policies Johnson has brought forward. Labour’s total doesn’t look to have dipped, just their lead.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2022)

On the Kabul airlift/animal charity, I must admit I'm not that exercised by the issue (in as much as the whole thing was a lethal fuck up and whatever they did or didn't do to get the animals out probably made very little difference.)  But then johnson can't stop fucking lying.  It's 100% clear he intervened in the process, but he still can't admit to it, even when the evidence comes out.  Pretending his PPS was responsible for it when she had no link to the charity whatsover is pathetic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

Wilf said:


> On the Kabul airlift/animal charity, I must admit I'm not that exercised by the issue (in as much as the whole thing was a lethal fuck up and whatever they did or didn't do to get the animals out probably made very little difference.)  But then johnson can't stop fucking lying.  It's 100% clear he intervened in the process, but he still can't admit to it, even when the evidence comes out.  Pretending his PPS was responsible for it when she had no link to the charity whatsover is pathetic.



it all comes back to buses. he campaigned with one and now he's throwing people under one.


----------



## LDC (Jan 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it all comes back to buses. he campaigned with one and now he's throwing people under one.



And making them out of cardboard is how he relaxes. Lest we forget that gem. I just watched this again. Amazing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And making them out of cardboard is how he relaxes. Lest we forget that gem.


he says he forgets the real things are made of metal and plastic and weigh tons


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

His latest bus...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2022)

So no difference in expression there when he's lying through his teeth to all the other times he's lying through his teeth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> So no difference in expression there when he's lying through his teeth to all the other times he's lying through his teeth.


no one is sure that those are in fact his teeth


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And making them out of cardboard is how he relaxes. Lest we forget that gem. I just watched this again. Amazing.



It really could have been anything he came out with.  It's like in the Terminator where Arnie gets options on screen and he chooses the one that sounds most human. But after that initial pause it could have been anything: 'collect maps...  I pull the pages out of library books... I gesture to otters..'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

Wilf said:


> It really could have been anything he came out with.  It's like in the Terminator where Arnie gets options on screen and he chooses the one that sounds most human. But after that initial pause it could have been anything: 'collect maps...  I pull the pages out of library books... I gesture to otters..'.


he'd like to squeeze little children's eyes out of their sockets and put them on his model buses as headlights


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 27, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And making them out of cardboard is how he relaxes. Lest we forget that gem. I just watched this again. Amazing.



Almost as if he wants the Google search for 'Johnson bus' to come up with this performance rather than the infamous Brexit NHS bullshit bus. Whattaguy.


----------



## bimble (Jan 27, 2022)

He doesn’t have any hobbies so he said the first thing that came to mind. He’s not got an imagination though, he just uses what’s to hand, and had actually scrawled a drawing of a bus the previous week I think that’s why he said that as an answer.








						Boris Johnson's bus doodle for Midlands cancer charity
					

Other celebrity contributors to an auction of sketches include Theresa May and Jeremy Corbyn.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## MrSki (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

Pet-gate is taking off.



> Peers have called for Zac Goldsmith to explain why his office sent an email last August which said Boris Johnson had authorised a controversial airlift of animals from Kabul – when he had previously told the House of Lords this was not the case. Ray Collins, a Labour peer, asked Lord Goldsmith, who was not present, “to return as a matter of urgency to make a statement to the house” to clear up the apparent discrepancy.
> 
> A Foreign Office email released on Wednesday showed an official working for Goldsmith, who is a Foreign Office minister, had written to a colleague on 25 August to say “the PM has just authorised” the staff and animals of the Nowzad welfare charity to be cleared for evacuation.
> 
> But, Collins said, Goldsmith had denied this was the case in the Lords on 7 December: Goldsmith said rebuttals made by Johnson that day were “from my own experience … entirely accurate”.











						Lords call for Zac Goldsmith to explain Kabul animal airlift email
					

Peers say Foreign Office minister’s statement to house contradicts email saying PM authorised flight




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Almost as if he wants the Google search for 'Johnson bus' to come up with this performance rather than the infamous Brexit NHS bullshit bus. Whattaguy.


It's a bit of a deranged theory this one - who are you imagining was searching google for 'johnson bus' that he was trying to decieve?


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 27, 2022)

bimble said:


> He doesn’t have any hobbies so he said the first thing that came to mind. He’s not got an imagination though, he just uses what’s to hand, and had actually scrawled a drawing of a bus the previous week I think that’s why he said that as an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But he does.  He likes cricket, he goes to the cricket.  He could have said that but he chose to make some obvious nonsense up.

It was this incident that stands out to me as a person who goes above and beyond the usual lies and deceit of politicians.  This is a man who chooses to lie when he doesn't have to, when he is talking about the most mundane and irrelevant stuff he chooses to lie.  There was no benefit to it at all.  The only conclusion is he just enjoys doing it and seeing what he can get away with, half the time you can see the smirk spread across his face when he's doing it.  

Just a game.


----------



## klang (Jan 27, 2022)

I always had a bit of a thing for world leaders' art works


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> But he does.  He likes cricket, he goes to the cricket.  He could have said that but he chose to make some obvious nonsense up.
> 
> It was this incident that stands out to me as a person who goes above and beyond the usual lies and deceit of politicians.  This is a man who chooses to lie when he doesn't have to, when he is talking about the most mundane and irrelevant stuff he chooses to lie.  There was no benefit to it at all.  The only conclusion is he just enjoys doing it and seeing what he can get away with, half the time you can see the smirk spread across his face when he's doing it.
> 
> Just a game.


It's an insight into what family life must be like with johnson. Shudder.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> It's a bit of a deranged theory this one - who are you imagining was searching google for 'johnson bus' that he was trying to decieve?


Yeah, probably right there. Just struggling to believe anything the man says and looking for any explanation, however outlandish, that might explain a reason for this weirdness.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 27, 2022)

klang said:


> I always had a bit of a thing for world leaders' art works


But the bus is worse than...


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Yeah, probably right there. Just struggling to believe anything the man says and looking for any explanation, however outlandish, that might explain a reason for this weirdness.


it's this


Teaboy said:


> But he does.  He likes cricket, he goes to the cricket.  He could have said that but he chose to make some obvious nonsense up.
> 
> It was this incident that stands out to me as a person who goes above and beyond the usual lies and deceit of politicians.  This is a man who chooses to lie when he doesn't have to, when he is talking about the most mundane and irrelevant stuff he chooses to lie.  There was no benefit to it at all.  The only conclusion is he just enjoys doing it and seeing what he can get away with, half the time you can see the smirk spread across his face when he's doing it.
> 
> Just a game.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 27, 2022)

That Afghan pet stuff seems pretty tame tbh, and the evidence isn’t all that damning. Maybe this is a dead cat drawing attention from the party stuff?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> it's this


Ah, of course.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 27, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



This is probably why quite a few ministers haven’t come out fighting for him, he’s made them look like pricks with this stuff, complete denial for weeks before slowly admitting the truth after all these twats have been out there batting for him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> But he does.  He likes cricket, he goes to the cricket.  He could have said that but he chose to make some obvious nonsense up.
> 
> It was this incident that stands out to me as a person who goes above and beyond the usual lies and deceit of politicians.  This is a man who chooses to lie when he doesn't have to, when he is talking about the most mundane and irrelevant stuff he chooses to lie.  There was no benefit to it at all.  The only conclusion is he just enjoys doing it and seeing what he can get away with, half the time you can see the smirk spread across his face when he's doing it.
> 
> Just a game.


to be fair everything you say here about johnson could be said - and was - about tony blair, with equal accuracy. johnson's not the first but he is the most blatant


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



for whole rotten lot read all the mps and all the lords


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> for whole rotten lot read all the mps and all the lords


_tory _mps and lords tbf. If it had been Starmer parties then it would have been labour mps and lords.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> _tory _mps and lords tbf. If it had been Starmer parties then it would have been labour mps and lords.


the whole lot are rotten


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 27, 2022)

The guy who brought the animals out did try to bring his staff out, it was just that the Taliban wouldn't let them leave. IIRC it ended happily anyway since they just hoofed it to the Pakistan border where they waved their permission slips under the noses of the  Border Guard who let them through. TBF we can't really blame BoZo for everything bad that happens in the world even if half the time it does look like his fault.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 27, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> TBF we can't really blame BoZo for everything bad that happens in the world even if half the time it does look like his fault.


Where the fuck is the fun in that?


----------



## Voley (Jan 27, 2022)

Disappointed by the news today. Why haven't we had another resignation-worthy revelation? It's nearly 4 o'clock in the afternoon for God's sake.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2022)

BOORRINGG! Come on Tories do some more infighting   the day is really dragging on


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> BOORRINGG! Come on Tories do some more infighting   the day is really dragging on


they're taking a day off to memorialise the holocaust.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> On privatising fresh air, I wonder if you've seen the Ben Elton play gasping, based on just that premise?


I think the air we breathe has already, effectively, been privatised, by way of carbon emissions trading, in that the 'right' to pollute the air we breathe has already been privatised and is traded.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 27, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Yeah, probably right there. Just struggling to believe anything the man says and looking for any explanation, however outlandish, that might explain a reason for this weirdness.



If I remember correctly the interview was done at a time when buses had been in the news.  It wasn't the infamous Brexit bus but something to do with London buses and his tenure as mayor.  

It might have been about those silly new routemasters that he spunked millions on, maybe?

Anyway buses had been on his mind when the question came up so that's the direction the bizarre lie went in.


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2022)

klang said:


> I always had a bit of a thing for world leaders' art works


Calvin Coolidge's balloon animals?


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> That Afghan pet stuff seems pretty tame tbh, and the evidence isn’t all that damning. Maybe this is a dead cat drawing attention from the party stuff?


Plus surely you don't lose popularity in the UK for saving dogs, even if you lie about it.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> The guy who brought the animals out did try to bring his staff out, it was just that the Taliban wouldn't let them leave. IIRC it ended happily anyway since they just hoofed it to the Pakistan border where they waved their permission slips under the noses of the  Border Guard who let them through. TBF we can't really blame BoZo for everything bad that happens in the world even if half the time it does look like his fault.


Yeah, but then he comes out with outright lies about it. It's his modus operandi: shout _balderdash, poppycock or utter rot_ and the thing goes away, at least when he has a fair wind from the press and opinion poll leads.  But now he just looks like a shit Baron Munchausen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

So, Johnson did a TV interview earlier, once again denying his involvement in 'pets before people', and yet...



> In an interview with BBC News earlier, Dominic Dyer, an animal rights campaigner involved in the rescue of staff and animals from the Nowzad charity in Kabul last August, insisted that Boris Johnson was involved in what happened. Repeating claims he has made in interviews in the past, he said:
> 
> "We said all along, from the end of August, when this operation completed, that it was something that the government had supported at the highest level. I don’t think any one of your viewers would think that on my own, or working with [Paul “Pen” Farthing, the Nowzad founder] or a few volunteers, we could get an aircraft on the ground in Kabul and undertake an evacuation of this kind, in what was a very highly complex and dangerous situation.
> 
> It took an awful lot of support across Whitehall, in Defra, in the Home Office, in the Foreign Office and in Downing Street itself."





> Dyer also said he did not understand why Boris Johnson did not “embrace his role in this project”, because there was significant support for the evacuation, he said. Asked if Johnson himself directed communicated with Farthing about the evactuation, Dyer said: "The prime minister played a role because he’s the head of the government.
> 
> There were points in this process where the Ministry of Defence and the secretary of defence clearly had concerns about this operation and did not approve of what we were seeking to do ... And it took the prime minister to unlock that process.
> 
> You don’t have ministers working across Whitehall in the way that they were without approval at the highest level."



oops. 









						Boris Johnson yet to receive Sue Gray report and says it’s ‘total rhubarb’ he authorised Kabul animal airlift – as it happened
					

Downing Street says it’s ‘hypothetically’ possible report will be published today or tomorrow; PM denies making call to airlift Pen Farthing’s animals




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2022)

CWS has had a quality couple of years but man has it been at a high price.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> CWS has had a quality couple of years but man has it been at a high price.



To put this picture into context it is this braying cunt on the telly.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 27, 2022)

Wilf said:


> On the Kabul airlift/animal charity, I must admit I'm not that exercised by the issue (in as much as the whole thing was a lethal fuck up and whatever they did or didn't do to get the animals out probably made very little difference.)  But then johnson can't stop fucking lying.  It's 100% clear he intervened in the process, but he still can't admit to it, even when the evidence comes out.  Pretending his PPS was responsible for it when she had no link to the charity whatsover is pathetic.



Wasn't Carrie the animal lover supposed to have intervened as well?

I think the issue isn't so much about not caring about whether animals were rescued or not, it's whether rescuing those animals, and the time and resources taken to do so, meant that bureaucrats, soldiers, aircraft etc were used to make that happen, which meant that those resources weren't then available to get Afghan people out of the country who were at risk from the Taliban because they had worked with British forces/authorities, or were at risk for other reasons, eg outspoken or prominent women, or Chevening Scholars (Afghan students who had been awarded places and funding to study in the UK but then they couldn't get out of the country during the evacuation of Kabul).

Yes, the plane was apparently privately hired/use of was donated or whatever, and there's the argument that Afghan people couldn't have used that plane anyway, so it's not like any Afghan people were deprived a seat.

But the reality is that resources were finite, and time was of the essence and the bureaucrats' and soldiers' time was also a finite resource, and time spent making or answering phone calls and emailing about the animal charity and the animals was time that wasn't spent helping at risk people escape from the Taliban regime.

So far as I'm aware, it's not like the Taliban issue fatwas against stray mutts, they don't have beef with rescue animals, but they do issue death threats and kill people who've worked with the British authorities, and those people and their families should have taken priority. 

That cunt Pen Farthing apparently even left some of his staff and their families there, to make their way out of the country via a risky journey to Pakistan, because the animals were given priority over people whose lives were at risk.

So the issue isn't who cares whether or not some rescue animals were flown out of the country, but whether or not the time and resources spent doing so could or would have been better spent saving people's lives.

And, yes, of course the fact it has now transpired that Johnson has been lying again - having previously asserted he wasn't involved - is also an issue.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Wasn't Carrie the animal lover supposed to have intervened as well?


have to say whenever Carrie Johnson is inserted into a political story, I generally assume it's got bad people behind it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I know Tory MPs are a bit fucking thick but how long does it take them to write these letters, it's been ages.


C'mon, they've also got to also submit an expenses form for the paper and ink.  Have a heart.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> have to say whenever Carrie Johnson is inserted into a political story, I generally assume it's got bad people behind it.


From that well-known anti-Tory raging lefty media outlet, The Times:

"Animal rights activists have credited Carrie Johnson after a former marine was given permission to fly hundreds of dogs and cats out of Kabul.

Campaigners claimed that Boris Johnson had ordered Ben Wallace, the defence secretary, to rescue the stranded animals after coming under pressure from his wife."









						Carrie Johnson ‘was key to rescue of 200 cats and dogs from Kabul’
					

Animal rights activists have credited Carrie Johnson after a former marine was given permission to fly hundreds of dogs and cats out of Kabul.Campaigners claime




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> From that well-known anti-Tory raging lefty media outlet, The Times:


there are several factions within the tory party, at least one of which famously loathes Carrie Johnson.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

Great article from the Spectator, basically summed up as not looking good for the dead meat walking.



> I can’t put into words how awful this is’ remarks one Tory MP. The party is split not on the kind of policy issue that people can debate but on the question of one man: the Prime Minister. Neither side is finding this struggle rewarding. The Johnson loyalists feel that they spend all day trying to bail water out of the boat, only to be hit by another wave as yet another story breaks. Those who want Johnson gone fear that the police investigation may slow every-thing down and that the current mantra, ‘Wait for the Sue Gray report’, will simply morph into ‘Wait for the Met report’.





> Will the threat of extinction motivate Johnson to change? Even if he does, things may already have gone too far. The mood in the parliamentary party is appalling. MPs are fed up with trying to explain events to voters who are brimming with righteous anger. They also feel resentment at how they’ve been treated. When Johnson pleaded with one new MP not to put a letter of no confidence in, the MP replied that this was the first time Johnson had spoken to him in 25 months. Why should he offer his support? One Tory grandee, also appealed to by Johnson, responded with a list of assurances the PM had given him but failed to honour. ‘This isn’t normal politics. It is mutiny on the _Bounty_,’ explains one secretary of state.
> 
> It is difficult to know how events will unfold for two reasons. First, the precise nature of the Gray report will matter a lot. Secondly, it is, in the words of one member of the government payroll, ‘increasingly hard to read the parliamentary party, as everybody is getting to the lying-to-everyone stage’.





> Those ministers trying to save Johnson have been ringing round colleagues trying to check on their mood. But not all of them have been forthcoming. It is telling that they talk of 100 MPs who are willing and trusted enough to feed information back to the campaign to save Johnson. That leaves more than 250 who are not. These numbers will become increasingly important if the 54 letters needed for a confidence vote do go in. One cabinet minister says that the Johnson team are ‘acting as if the vote is coming’.











						The Tory party is split on one issue: Boris | The Spectator
					

‘I can’t put into words how awful this is’ remarks one Tory MP. The party is split not on the kind of policy issue that people can debate but on the question of one man: the Prime Minister. Neither side is finding this struggle rewarding. The Johnson loyalists feel that they spend all day trying...




					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## bimble (Jan 27, 2022)

What makes someone a Grandee ?


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

bimble said:


> What makes someone a Grandee ?


age, pomposity, lack of political ambition


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

bimble said:


> What makes someone a Grandee ?


Being a minister a long time ago


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2022)

once the veins in your cheeks match the velvet in the carlton club smoking room


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 27, 2022)

bimble said:


> What makes someone a Grandee ?


It originally meant a distinguished former MP.
Good luck finding any of those.
Nice one Pickman's model


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

bimble said:


> What makes someone a Grandee ?



Length of service to the party, and as an MP.


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2022)

bimble said:


> What makes someone a Grandee ?


Seniority in terms of years in parliament and a fat majority I think.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> once the veins in your cheeks match the velvet in the carlton club smoking room


floridness is definitely a defining characteristic


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2022)

Civil war term IIRC.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2022)

JimW said:


> Civil war term IIRC.


Not at all, its original meaning a Spanish or Portuguese noble of the highest rank


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 27, 2022)

JimW said:


> Civil war term IIRC.


Don’t mention the war.


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Not at all, its original meaning a Spanish or Portuguese noble of the highest rank


Yes, I know that, but it entered our lexicon as a deliberate satirical borrowing during the Wars of the Three Kingdoms.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2022)

bimble said:


> What makes someone a Grandee ?



Size of the Starbucks order they make


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2022)

So, Johnson claims that reports he was involved in ensuring the animal airlift are ‘total rhubarb’.

Well, I guess he should know what grows out of his own bullshit.


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2022)

Calculated language to hark back to his days as the nation's bizarrely favourite bumbling anachronism.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jan 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, Johnson claims that reports he was involved in ensuring the animal airlift are ‘total rhubarb’.
> 
> Well, I guess he should know what grows out of his bullshit.


This is what makes me really angry. It’s awful to think how terrified people must have been trying to get out of Afghanistan and to think that a plane took off with a load of animals on.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## manji (Jan 27, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> This is what makes me really angry. It’s awful to think how terrified people must have been trying to get out of Afghanistan and to think that a plane took off with a load of animals on.


I remember when the news wires were full of the Afghan airlift fiasco. The marine fella that run that animal charity was continually being interviewed. I am very much an animal lover but found his interviews surreal. I did not make any sense many cities like Kabul are overrun by feral cats and dogs. The animals rescued must have been a drop in the ocean. 
Sorry to derail but it was so bizzare.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jan 27, 2022)

manji said:


> I remember when the news wires were full of the Afghan airlift fiasco. The marine fella that run that animal charity was continually being interviewed. I am very much an animal lover but found his interviews surreal. I did not make any sense many cities like Kabul are overrun by feral cats and dogs. The animals rescued must have been a drop in the ocean.
> Sorry to derail but it was so bizzare.


Carrie Johnson is famously involved with animal charities I think.


----------



## Sue (Jan 27, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Carrie Johnson is famously involved with animal charities I think.


And? What's your point?


----------



## nottsgirl (Jan 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> And? What's your point?


I’m assuming the impetus for evacuating animals while Kabul descended into chaos came from her, making it quite plausible the prime minister was involved in the decision.

How is any of that ok?


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 27, 2022)

MrSki said:


> To put this picture into context it is this braying cunt on the telly.



That image has haunted me since pmq's yesterday. Obnoxious slimy shite. 
Who is Jonathan Gullis, the Tory MP who went viral for not wearing a mask? 
He thinks he's a cross between mogg and Johnson!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 27, 2022)

There are a bunch of these new Tory MPs who are likely to be one-termers. I suspect he's high on that list. Imagine what you could do with that in a campaign.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

they are going to releae it around 5 pm tomorrow and hope the country forget about it come monday

that or so whips can beat everyone into the party line before monday


----------



## nottsgirl (Jan 27, 2022)

I don’t think they’re going to release it for a while because the police are involved. They’re looking for the sweet spot of police inaction and burying bad news. I’m sure they’ll find it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2022)

according to Christopher Hope on twitter tonight, there's going to be a 'surprising' twist in partygate revealed tonight.

Also Cummings said recently that No 10 staff don't have their bags checked, and that you could sneak in a grenade, or cocaine into No 10 if you so wanted, which was an interesting choice of examples.   But people racking up lines at that party wouldn't be a surprise, so it can't be that.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 27, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are a bunch of these new Tory MPs who are likely to be one-termers. I suspect he's *high on that list*. Imagine what you could do with that in a campaign.


He's high on something.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2022)

oh, the surprising twist is apparently there was no cake there.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 27, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> oh, the surprising twist is apparently there was no cake there.


Just read that elsewhere not sure how true


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

leaked cover sheet of sue grays report


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 27, 2022)

perhaps it's like Wordle and we should ask the question again, but replace the 'a' with 'o'.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

not sure what we are all expecting i suspect the below when it is published


----------



## Sue (Jan 27, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> I’m assuming the impetus for evacuating animals while Kabul descended into chaos came from her, making it quite plausible the prime minister was involved in the decision.
> 
> How is any of that ok?


Assuming it was her gives him a bit of a bye. He's a grown man and responsible for his own decisions.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 27, 2022)

Deflecting blame on to his new wife

I'd be remiss to say i'd not to expect it of anyone, 


aside a tory


----------



## gosub (Jan 27, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Deflecting blame on to his new wife
> 
> I'd be remiss to say i'd not to expect it of anyone,
> 
> ...


Yeah, but have heard it said she's a bit of a cake pusher


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> And? What's your point?


Carrie Johnson allegedly put pressure on her husband/former boss to intervene.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2022)

“Pressure”?  What does “pressure” mean in this context?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 28, 2022)

kabbes said:


> “Pressure”?  What does “pressure” mean in this context?



Pressure in this context could simply mean that a man who really really needs to be liked, did what he could to deflect his partner's disapproval. Obviously it would be no way to run a country, but I suspect it's not that unusual in terms of everyday human interactions. If you add in an attitude that sees the satisfaction of personal desires as an entitlement, then the idea that Johnson made a couple of phone calls/sent a couple of texts, to deflect criticism from from someone he is currently in a relationship with, doesn't strike me as that far fetched. It would also explain his knee jerk reaction to lie about it; another example of avoiding being 'told off'. It's all a bit sadly childish; sad for him but mostly for the rest of us.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Pressure in this context could simply mean that a man who really really needs to be liked, did what he could to deflect his partner's disapproval. Obviously it would be no way to run a country, but I suspect it's not that unusual in terms of everyday human interactions. If you add in an attitude that sees the satisfaction of personal desires as an entitlement, then the idea that Johnson made a couple of phone calls/sent a couple of texts, to deflect criticism from from someone he is currently in a relationship with, doesn't strike me as that far fetched. It would also explain his knee jerk reaction to lie about it; another example of avoiding being 'told off'. It's all a bit sadly childish; sad for him but mostly for the rest of us.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Somebody asking you to do something doesn’t count as “pressure”, even if you do really want to be liked. Calling it “pressure” locates the moral failing in the one applying that pressure. Asking somebody to do something is not equated with pressurising them to do it. And to apply pressure, you need a power differential.


----------



## Sue (Jan 28, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Pressure in this context could simply mean that a man who really really needs to be liked, did what he could to deflect his partner's disapproval. Obviously it would be no way to run a country, but I suspect it's not that unusual in terms of everyday human interactions. If you add in an attitude that sees the satisfaction of personal desires as an entitlement, then the idea that Johnson made a couple of phone calls/sent a couple of texts, to deflect criticism from from someone he is currently in a relationship with, doesn't strike me as that far fetched. It would also explain his knee jerk reaction to lie about it; another example of avoiding being 'told off'. It's all a bit sadly childish; sad for him but mostly for the rest of us.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Oh, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he did pull strings and is now lying about it.

But this manipulative woman trope  and attributing everything and anything to his wife lets Johnson off the hook for decisions he makes and actions he's taken

And the number of people on here who're casually parroting this narrative is astonishing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

This is a weird one, Johnson supporters have been circulating an image of the Daily Express' front page from the day after Thatcher was ousted, with the headline “What Have They Done?", to potential rebels, pointing out this led to years of infighting in the Conservative Party, so be careful what they wish for.

But, the infighting was over Europe, not Thatcher, after she was gone, their poll ratings went up, and Major went on to win the next election, which Thatcher probably would not have done.

So, surely rather than being a reason for backing Johnson, it's a reason to force him out?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 28, 2022)

Knock me down with a feather…


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Knock me down with a feather…
> 
> View attachment 307709


Good...it drags the whole thing on for longer, leaving the vermin with a hate-figure leader and it will all look like a cover-up/whitewash.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

Here we fucking go. Establishment closing ranks.

Bet the ‘no cake’ birthday party is excused and everyone gets told to move on, no shit on Johnson’s fingers.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

yeah it looks like good news for BJ: If she does publish it soon, it will only contain the less serious stuff, the stuff that police is not at all interested in, so it'll be a load of detail on minor bits and pieces and then months of nothing. 
He did look pleased that day when the MET said they were getting involved.

eta twitter lawyers seem to think that unless there was a chance of an actual jury trial, they don't get why publishing would 'prejudice' anything. 
So idk, seems odd, as a jury trial hasnt even remotely been suggested these are not those kind of law breakings.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Here we fucking go. Establishment closing ranks.
> 
> Bet the ‘no cake’ birthday party is excused and everyone gets told to move on, no shit on Johnson’s fingers.


Yeah, I get the notion that the redacted report let's Johnson off the biggest hook, then the long drawn-out Met investigation fizzles out with no crimes to answer to, then it's all old hat and on they go...but the counter point is that Johnson will struggle to exonerate himself from a butchered publication, the suspicion will still be there, the press will be all over it like a rash and it will motivate the leakers.

A very messy/risky game-plan IMO


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, I get the notion that the redacted report let's Johnson off the biggest hook, then the long drawn-out Met investigation fizzles out with no crimes to answer to, then it's all old hat and on they go...but the counter point is that Johnson will struggle to exonerate himself from a butchered publication, the suspicion will still be there, the press will be all over it like a rash and it will motivate the leakers.
> 
> A very messy/risky game-plan IMO



Completely disagree. Any weakening of its' conclusions to the just gives legitimacy to his claim he was exonerated - the nuance of it being manipulated by the Police/Cabinet will be certainly lost in the ether. Look at the Russia report for example.

Preparing for the worst/hoping for the best, but I think this may save him


----------



## Supine (Jan 28, 2022)

So the report will be issued and it will be known the worst - illegal - offences have been omitted. Sounds like this will drag on for ages.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2022)

Obvs it may all end with a fudge. But on the other hand the met can't afford many more white washes and retain what confidence it still has. And the Tory party won't do too well from a report which barely touches on the events that caused so much anger. So I feel there's a good chance for the report and met to put the boot in. But frankly it's probably better if they don't as faith in yet more parts of the state will diminish yet further.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)

It's all gone a bit line of duty hasnt it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> eta twitter lawyers seem to think that unless there was a chance of an actual jury trial, they don't get why publishing would 'prejudice' anything.



It would prejudice Cressida's elevation to the lords.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's all gone a bit line of duty hasnt it?


A case of shite imitating art, as the great Oscar W might have said.

WRT Pob and de Pfeffel, Lines of duty more like. “Ambushed by a mirror full of big fat lines of yayo arranged in nice neat rows”


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)

Credit to cold war Steve


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 28, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Somebody asking you to do something doesn’t count as “pressure”, even if you do really want to be liked. Calling it “pressure” locates the moral failing in the one applying that pressure. Asking somebody to do something is not equated with pressurising them to do it. And to apply pressure, you need a power differential.



In the possible scenario I'm suggesting it's pressure as he experiences it. The power differential is that she would have the ability to make him feel bad (obviously she need not have that intention). 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Supine said:


> So the report will be issued and it will be known the worst - illegal - offences have been omitted. Sounds like this will drag on for ages.


Drag it out for as long as possible, until such time as the public have forgotten all about it - and / or until a new crisis has emerged to fill the front pages and to occupy public consciousness. 
Putin / Ukraine being one immediate possibility.

Delay, obfuscate, stall for time, go on holiday, parliamentary recess - all tried and tested methods of evading responsibility and avoiding condemnation, the slimy bastards. 😡
Isn’t the Grenfell enquiry still going on?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jan 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's all gone a bit line of duty hasnt it?


At what point do the mass shootings start?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> Oh, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he did pull strings and is now lying about it.
> 
> But this manipulative woman trope  and attributing everything and anything to his wife lets Johnson off the hook for decisions he makes and actions he's taken
> 
> And the number of people on here who're casually parroting this narrative is astonishing.



I'm not saying she has been manipulative (although others seem to be); nothing I have described requires her to be so. I'm saying the fault lays fairly and squarely with him and his inability to take criticism or responsibility; if anyone had said to him 'you have to get the animals out', he could simply have replied 'no we have to get as many of the people out as we can.'

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> In the possible scenario I'm suggesting it's pressure as he experiences it. The power differential is that she would have the ability to make him feel bad (obviously she need not have that intention).
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


I’m sorry, but this is privileging personal experience to breaking point. The ability to “make” somebody feel bad with mean words, let alone unintentionally, does not constitute meaningful political power. In fact, it feeds right back to this same “manipulative woman” trope— they have all the power _really_, you know, and they use it to get their wily ways.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Completely disagree. Any weakening of its' conclusions to the just gives legitimacy to his claim he was exonerated - the nuance of it being manipulated by the Police/Cabinet will be certainly lost in the ether. Look at the Russia report for example.
> 
> Preparing for the worst/hoping for the best, but I think this may save him


Fair enough...obviously we're all speculating...but...I'm not at all convinced that the public reaction to a heavily redacted report will be one of indifference; this issue has cut deep and wide and Johnson hiding behind a chopped report will not play well.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> Assuming it was her gives him a bit of a bye. He's a grown man and responsible for his own decisions.


100% agree with this.

It could’ve been nowt to do with any ‘pressure’ from Carrie, but Blustercunt anticipating her views and making a decision himself (about evacuating the animals) - a decision he guessed she would approve of and would win him brownie points with her.

We’ve known theirs is a ‘stormy relationship’ ever since that time the next door neighbours called the police after hearing shouting, bangs & crashes late at night.

Any woman entering into an intimate relationship with Bunter is bound to feel insecure / on edge, given his known track record of infidelity… didn’t he leave his wife to get jiggy with Carrie?

Anyway, this Fail-style ‘blame the woke, eco, green agenda missus’ is such a crock of misogynistic shite - like blaming Yoko for the Beatles’ break-up 😒


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2022)

He approved the animals cos he thought that's what people wanted him to do. That's why he does anything.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 28, 2022)

The only names left in Sue Gray’s report will be Michael Foot and Tony Benn.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's all gone a bit line of duty hasnt it?


Jesus, Mary and the wee donkey had the parties?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's all gone a bit line of duty hasnt it?


Mercurio has been at his wits end trying to keep the main protagonists to the script


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Jesus, Mary and the wee donkey had the parties?


Holy mother of god etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> The only names left in Sue Gray’s report will be Michael Foot and Tony Benn.


and jeremy corbyn


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 28, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I’m sorry, but this is privileging personal experience to breaking point. The ability to “make” somebody feel bad with mean words, let alone unintentionally, does not constitute meaningful political power. In fact, it feeds right back to this same “manipulative woman” trope— they have all the power _really_, you know, and they use it to get their wily ways.



I'm not talking about political power. I'm describing a possible inter-personal relationship. Moreover what I'm describing says nothing and needs to say nothing about manipulative women and their wily ways (so please don't try to put words in my mouth). Rather it says everything about a deeply self-interested, entitled and incapable man who shouldn't be trusted selling meat raffle tickets let alone being PM. I thought I had made that pretty clear already. I hope I have now.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> and jeremy corbyn


I was going to add Jeremy, but I thought he will more likely get the blame for the transportation of cats and dogs from Afghanistan.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I'm not talking about political power. I'm describing a possible inter-personal relationship. Moreover what I'm describing says nothing and needs to say nothing about manipulative women and their wily ways (so please don't try to put words in my mouth). Rather it says everything about a deeply self-interested, entitled and incapable man who shouldn't be trusted selling meat raffle tickets let alone being PM. I thought I had made that pretty clear already. I hope I have now.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


You haven’t made it clear at all. You’ve agreed that there was “pressure” brought to bear on him by somebody with the “power” to “make” him feel bad. All words in quotes are things you directly agreed with. Anybody who has the power to pressurise somebody into an action bears culpability for that action. You can’t set up that chain and then just duck it by saying, “but that’s not what I meant”. The error in the chain of reasoning exists right at the top — the assumption that he had _meaningful_ pressure placed on him by somebody with power. And that’s because his agency is such that this “power” you are referring to is not really power at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> I was going to add Jeremy, but I thought he will more likely get the blame for the transportation of cats and dogs from Afghanistan.


Haven't you learnt yet that Jeremy Corbyn is the arch-wrecker with a finger if not two in every pie?


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I'm not talking about political power. I'm describing a possible inter-personal relationship. Moreover what I'm describing says nothing and needs to say nothing about manipulative women and their wily ways (so please don't try to put words in my mouth). Rather it says everything about a deeply self-interested, entitled and incapable man who shouldn't be trusted selling meat raffle tickets let alone being PM. I thought I had made that pretty clear already. I hope I have now.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Whatever, it's all just speculation isn't it? and it's speculation that rests on the misogynist attacks on Carrie Johnson by the likes of Cummings and his gang, and a misogynist culture that happily believes any old shit about the wife of a powerful man.

I don't recall there being any significant interest at all in - for example - Philip May's influence on politics, despite him being apparently the guy who was responsible for the 2017 general election. That guy almost gave us a Labour government.


----------



## philosophical (Jan 28, 2022)

Stinks to high heaven.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 28, 2022)

tommers said:


> He approved the animals cos he thought that's what people wanted him to do. That's why he does anything.


^^^ This and he's probably right as well, the animals weren't brought out instead of people they were brought out as well as people, the plane that brought them out was a private charter paid for by well-wishers in the West.
No-one was actually left behind to make way for them. It was also supposed to bring out the charity staff as well but the Taliban prevented that since they were Afghans. Those 68 people would probably not have had the chance to get out without Pen Farthing making a royal pain of himself.
They eventually got out by going to the Pakistan border where they had the necessary paperwork to show they had the right to travel onwards to the UK (where apparently they are settling in well). They wouldn't have had that paperwork without the evacuation fiasco and wouldn't have got let into Pakistan, so I imagine there are 68 people including 25 kids who wouldn't doubt this was worthwhile.
There is a certain unease in the realisation that there are enough people in the West willing to dip into their pockets to pay for an extra flight to bring out a load of cats and dogs (with the staff as a bonus) but probably not to fund an additional evacuation flight for humans but that's not really on Boris or Pen Farthing.


----------



## Supine (Jan 28, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> ^^^ This and he's probably right as well, the animals weren't brought out instead of people they were brought out as well as people, the plane that brought them out was a private charter paid for by well-wishers in the West.
> No-one was actually left behind to make way for them. It was also supposed to bring out the charity staff as well but the Taliban prevented that since they were Afghans. Those 68 people would probably not have had the chance to get out without Pen Farthing making a royal pain of himself.
> They eventually got out by going to the Pakistan border where they had the necessary paperwork to show they had the right to travel onwards to the UK (where apparently they are settling in well). They wouldn't have had that paperwork without the evacuation fiasco and wouldn't have got let into Pakistan, so I imagine there are 68 people including 25 kids who wouldn't doubt this was worthwhile.
> There is a certain unease in the realisation that there are enough people in the West willing to dip into their pockets to pay for an extra flight to bring out a load of cats and dogs (with the staff as a bonus) but probably not to fund an additional evacuation flight for humans but that's not really on Boris or Pen Farthing.



The U.K. left loads of people behind. Some of them are probably dead. This is why successfully getting dogs out is the problem. Obviously in normal times, if people were not impacted, everyone in the U.K. would want the dogs rescued.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Holy mother of god etc


“Listen son, I wasn’t born yesterday. D’ye think I floated up the Lagan hiding in a fridge?”


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 28, 2022)

Half the dogs and cats will be terrorists anyway.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 28, 2022)

kabbes said:


> You haven’t made it clear at all. You’ve agreed that there was “pressure” brought to bear on him by somebody with the “power” to “make” him feel bad. All words in quotes are things you directly agreed with. Anybody who has the power to pressurise somebody into an action bears culpability for that action. You can’t set up that chain and then just duck it by saying, “but that’s not what I meant”. The error in the chain of reasoning exists right at the top — the assumption that he had _meaningful_ pressure placed on him by somebody with power. And that’s because his agency is such that this “power” you are referring to is not really power at all.



No what I said was because of his personal failings he may have perceived pressure. What I said was that any possible perceived power imbalance is down to his failure. What makes this all the more worrying is that his actual power (political, economic, cultural and social), is so at odds with what I'm suggesting may be his perception


killer b said:


> Whatever, it's all just speculation isn't it? and it's speculation that rests on the misogynist attacks on Carrie Johnson by the likes of Cummings and his gang, and a misogynist culture that happily believes any old shit about the wife of a powerful man.
> 
> I don't recall there being any significant interest at all in - for example - Philip May's influence on politics, despite him being apparently the guy who was responsible for the 2017 general election. That guy almost gave us a Labour government.



Nothing I have said rests on 'misogynist attacks'; rather it is dependent on what you could well argue is part of Johnson's brittle and damaging masculinity.  And it won't rest on such attacks just because you repeatedly say so.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> View attachment 307722


I remember that book.  Did n't realise it was Frank Muir


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 28, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Putin / Ukraine being one immediate possibility.



That's the other indirect consequence...He'll be _gagging_ to taunt Putin into action. A war would be a fantastic crisis for him to take advantage of for his immediate woes.

All because of a birthday cake.

In years to come, Colin the Caterpillar will be written in the same tones new Franz Ferdinand.


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Nothing I have said rests on 'misogynist attacks'; rather it is dependent on what you could well argue is part of Johnson's brittle and damaging masculinity. And it won't rest on such attacks just because you repeatedly say so.


it does though - you don't know anything about Boris & Carrie Johnson's relationship apart from what has been reported in the press, and what's been reported in the press is very much coloured by the misogynist attacks of Dominic Cummings and his allies.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2022)

Am I missing something here? 

Are the Met saying that no one else is allowed to ask about the incidents they're investigating? Legally that would be utter nonsense.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2022)

the met is saying releasing the details might prejudice their own investigation.


basically they been instructed by government lawyers to do so

white wash ago ago

they more than likely find it's all the tea lady's fault and the whole of the cival service keep ambushing the pm with Victoria sponges


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 28, 2022)

Supine said:


> The U.K. left loads of people behind. Some of them are probably dead. This is why successfully getting dogs out is the problem. Obviously in normal times, if people were not impacted, everyone in the U.K. would want the dogs rescued.


Indeed however if the doggie evacuation flight had simply not happened then there wouldn't have been one extra flight for people. The same people that were left behind would still be left behind and/or dead and there would be 68 extra amongst them or stranded on the Pakistan-Afghan border. The evacuation from Kabul was a clusterfuck of Olympic proportions however at the end of the day, the UK was restricted by the actions of both the US and the Taliban. 
The US had it chosen to do so could have retained control of Kabul Airport for as long as it wanted if it was prepared to accept casualties and kill lots of Taliban to do so, it wasn't and the UK simply wasn't capable of doing that alone.


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> I was going to add Jeremy, but I thought he will more likely get the blame for the transportation of cats and dogs from Afghanistan.



He’d be more likely to drop dogs and cats on Afghanistan.  Tora Bora attacked by having a laser-guided beagle aimed at the entrances to the complex; various Taliban commanders assassinated by the bloodthirsty reprobate known as “el Gato”.  The living will envy the dead.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 28, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> basically they been instructed by government lawyers to do so



Is there any publicly available evidence of this intervention? If so can you link to it?


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Indeed however if the doggie evacuation flight had simply not happened then there wouldn't have been one extra flight for people. The same people that were left behind would still be left behind and/or dead and there would be 68 extra amongst them or stranded on the Pakistan-Afghan border. The evacuation from Kabul was a clusterfuck of Olympic proportions however at the end of the day, the UK was restricted by the actions of both the US and the Taliban.
> The US had it chosen to do so could have retained control of Kabul Airport for as long as it wanted if it was prepared to accept casualties and kill lots of Taliban to do so, it wasn't and the UK simply wasn't capable of doing that alone.


Largely agree. Though UK was also restricted by the actions of the UK, which reduced its ability to act.  And to say UK Military isn't capabaple of retaining control of an airport is a bit unfair to RAF ground troops who spend a fair amount of time training in just that.


----------



## contadino (Jan 28, 2022)

Surely whether it was right or wrong to authorized/facilitate the evacuation of animals isn't the issue. Neither is whether anyone convinced him to do it.

What is the issue is that he denied authorizing the evacuation to parliament, and now documents have emerged that indicate that in fact he did. i.e. he lied, which is a breach of the ministerial code, and for which his party or failing that the speaker should be demanding his resignation.

What I'm unclear about is why illegally proroging parliament or intentionally breaching international treaties doesn't contravene the ministerial code...


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Is there any publicly available evidence of this intervention? If so can you link to it?



of course their no publicly available evedence of direct intervetion, just that the met  has been in consolutation with Government lawyers

not really going get into a arguement with anyone who is going to defend the met or government lawyers

might as well talk about fucking brexit


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

Didn't the flight slot taken up by the dogs and cats take up one that could have been used for humans? If so I'm aggin it if not I'm furrit.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 28, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Half the dogs and cats will be terrorists anyway.


You've been looking on Mailonline.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 28, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> of course their no publicly available evedence of direct intervetion, just that the met  has been in consolutation with Government lawyers
> 
> not really going get into a arguement with anyone who is going to defend the met or government lawyers
> 
> might as well talk about fucking brexit



Think you've got the wrong end of the stick there Ax. As I understand it, if Johnson etc are found guilty of breaking the Covid rules the Met could fine them £100 each under the relevant Act. Nobody is going to jail, there will be no trials etc.

So, what I am asking here, is what is the legal argument of Government lawyers and/or the Met Police. Is it that if the Gray report finds that certain people attended parties it could prejudice the Met investigation and potentially unjustly land someone with a £100 fine? 

I don't know, hence why I asked!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2022)

my bad


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Didn't the flight slot taken up by the dogs and cats take up one that could have been used for humans? If so I'm aggin it if not I'm furrit.


According to the controversial Mr Farthing (admittedly not a neutral viewpoint) it didn't since it was after the last RAF evacuation flight and he had the dubious distinction of being the very last person (bar the soldiers themselves) to be evacuated by the Army.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 28, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> my bad



Pressed send too quicky. The other reason I ask is that I understand that Grey has been asked to establish facts. Not to make judgements or findings or pass sentence. Legally, how can a civil servant asked to gather facts prejudice a police investigation. Again, as I understand it, the police would treat a report like this as 'evidence' and weight it before applying the fine or not after their own investigation.

Again, I don't know so I am asking.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Think you've got the wrong end of the stick there Ax. As I understand it, if Johnson etc are found guilty of breaking the Covid rules the Met could fine them £100 each under the relevant Act. Nobody is going to jail, there will be no trials etc.
> 
> So, what I am asking here, is what is the legal argument of Government lawyers and/or the Met Police. Is it that if the Gray report finds that certain people attended parties it could prejudice the Met investigation and potentially unjustly land someone with a £100 fine?
> 
> I don't know, hence why I asked!



There isn't any argument. It's just smoke and mirrors.

The reality is that if the Met were doing their job properly, they would welcome Sue Gray's report being as comprehensive as possible.

 The Met seem to be under the impression that something is only "evidence" if it's said directly to them. This is, of course, bullshit


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2022)

Doesnt really matter if its Johnson or Sunak or Truss or Starmer so most important is the entire establishment sinks deeper in the mud   so turning out nice then!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> So, what I am asking here, is what is the legal argument of Government lawyers and/or the Met Police. Is it that if the Gray report finds that certain people attended parties it could prejudice the Met investigation and potentially unjustly land someone with a £100 fine?



i'm not a lawyer or a copper, but there have been some suggestions that while the (alleged) parties may only attract a relatively small fixed penalty, if people have been lying about them and / or destroying or witholding evidence / ordering minions to destroy or withold evidence, then the latter could come under 'perverting the course of justice' which is a bit more serious as far as the law is concerned...


----------



## Wilf (Jan 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Fair enough...obviously we're all speculating...but...I'm not at all convinced that the public reaction to a heavily redacted report will be one of indifference; this issue has cut deep and wide and Johnson hiding behind a chopped report will not play well.


To some extent it depends how the thing is published. If it was like some redacted cold war thing with loads of blobs of black marker pen, it provides a gift to the satirists, looks very dodgy etc. I suspect though it will simply be an account of the 'legal' parties, with references to things like the drinking culture. Just enough to have him reflecting and apologising, not resigning.  The Met report will be down the line, at most a fixed penalty notice for a civil servant or two, probably no action whatsoever.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 28, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm not a lawyer or a copper, but there have been some suggestions that while the (alleged) parties may only attract a relatively small fixed penalty, if people have been lying about them and / or destroying or witholding evidence / ordering minions to destroy or withold evidence, then the latter could come under 'perverting the course of justice' which is a bit more serious as far as the law is concerned...



Thanks, that makes more sense.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> There isn't any argument. It's just smoke and mirrors.
> 
> The reality is that if the Met were doing their job properly, they would welcome Sue Gray's report being as comprehensive as possible.
> 
> The Met seem to be under the impression that something is only "evidence" if it's said directly to them. This is, of course, bullshit


When dealing with this shower they refuse to investigate because there's 'no evidence' because they've not looked for any. When someone gives them evidence that leads to an investigation we can presume that they will revert to procedure 1 and report that they found no evidence. Which of course will be perfectly true.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 28, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> There isn't any argument. It's just smoke and mirrors.
> 
> The reality is that if the Met were doing their job properly, they would welcome Sue Gray's report being as comprehensive as possible.
> 
> The Met seem to be under the impression that something is only "evidence" if it's said directly to them. This is, of course, bullshit


There's always an issue about the impact of internal reports v police investigations. However there wouldn't be this conflict if the Met had done their job back in May 2000 and stopped these twats having their 'work gatherings' i.e. if the security plod had sent it up the chain of command.  Similarly, the conflict could have been avoided if Dick had set up an investigation when first asked about 2 months ago (from memory, the internal inquiry was barely up and running at that point. There was also the chair of it resigning due to his own partying).

I don't go with a conspiracy reading of the report now being split between Sue Gray's little parties and the Met's bad parties.  The real problem is in the unwillingness of the Met to operate without tugging their fucking forelock.


----------



## Supine (Jan 28, 2022)

Small fixed penalty but rises to 10k fine for more than thirty people. Hence the garden party with 100 invited is always mentioned as around 30. Probably 29!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

While it's possible this about-turn by the police is due to corrupt pressure from Downing Street, it does also seem possible it's because their investigation is now looking at more significant things than £100 fixed penalty notices. I'm still optimistic.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> When dealing with this shower they refuse to investigate because there's 'no evidence' because they've not looked for any. When someone gives them evidence that leads to an investigation we can presume that they will revert to procedure 1 and report that they found no evidence. Which of course will be perfectly true.



That does about seem to cover it. First, the cops were waiting for the Grey report before deciding whether there was anything to investigate and now the Grey report needs to be held up/redacted while they investigate. 

It is hard to understand why popular confidence and trust in liberal democracy has crumbled.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

killer b said:


> While it's possible this about-turn by the police is due to corrupt pressure from Downing Street, it does also seem possible it's because their investigation is now looking at more significant things than £100 fixed penalty notices. I'm still optimistic.


Is there any comfort to be had from the unit tasked with the investigation?


> The investigation will be carried out by the Met's long-standing Special Inquiry Team - the UK's principle counter-political corruption unit.
> The unit has previously carried out more than 170 investigations - such as people using a position of political power for their own gain, misconduct in public office and electoral fraud.











						Partygate: Which Downing Street parties have resulted in fines?
					

The police inquiry is separate to the investigation carried out by civil servant Sue Gray.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## little_legs (Jan 28, 2022)

Looking forward to Johnson channelling Trump and repeating the mantra "t_otal exoneration_" regardless of what the report says. A year later, the Met quietly confirms _some _wrongdoing. Happy days.


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Is there any comfort to be had from the unit tasked with the investigation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who knows? we're all just trying to read runes here. I guess we'll find out soon enough though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 28, 2022)

At the end of the day if he gets kicked out it will be by Tory MPs so there's not really any point worrying about the establishment nature of this stuff is there? It's all the establishment, Met or no Met, he's not facing some sort of people's justice tribunal. Which doesn't mean it won't happen, the establishment isn't that unified.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

The other important news, is that Johnson is "wobbling" about going ahead with the hike in NI, many Tory MPs are demanding he scraps it, but that would probably provoke a bitter row with Sunak, so more blue on blue action. 

Technology minister Chris Philp, during the media rounds this morning, insisted it will go ahead, which probably means it will not.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 28, 2022)

killer b said:


> While it's possible this about-turn by the police is due to corrupt pressure from Downing Street, it does also seem possible it's because their investigation is now looking at more significant things than £100 fixed penalty notices. I'm still optimistic.


In one sense, the Met's investigation should be more straightforward: when was the party, what happened, who turned up. That would require some level of paper chasing, including the Met's own security logs, but should be able to move on to interviews fairly soon.  Whether that happens will probably be a key indicator of whether the police investigation will be worth anything more than a wet fart.


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> the establishment isn't that unified.


yep, and IMO it's as likely the grey suits who want Johnson gone and the wound cauterised asap are as likely to be swaying this as Johnson's camp.


----------



## Sue (Jan 28, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> At the end of the day if he gets kicked out it will be by Tory MPs so there's not really any point worrying about the establishment nature of this stuff is there? It's all the establishment, Met or no Met, he's not facing some sort of people's justice tribunal. Which doesn't mean it won't happen, the establishment isn't that unified.


Yes, though if there's public outrage, Tory MPs will worry about their seats/majorities and then they'll start deserting Johnson's sinking ship.


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

killer b said:


> yep, and IMO it's as likely the grey suits who want Johnson gone and the wound cauterised asap are as likely to be swaying this as Johnson's camp.


of course, whoever prevails


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The other important news, is that Johnson is "wobbling" about going ahead with the hike in NI, many Tory MPs are demanding he scraps it, but that would probably provoke a bitter row with Sunak, so more blue on blue action.
> 
> Technology minister Chris Philp, during the media rounds this morning, insisted it will go ahead, which probably means it will not.



This is what's boiling my piss the most. The discussion about the NI rise, energy bills, the cost of living, people not having food to eat, peoples lives has become a debate about what is means for Johnson.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 28, 2022)

And I expect this will be one Met investigation were the suspects won’t endure their ribs being bruised by rubber torches.


----------



## andysays (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Is there any comfort to be had from the unit tasked with the investigation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be interesting to know more detail about what that unit had investigated previously and, perhaps more importantly, whether their investigations had ever led to significant consequences for anyone under investigation.

Does anyone else find this



> The Met said on Friday it had asked for "minimal reference" in the report to events they are investigating to avoid prejudicing its inquiries.



remarkably vague? 

We might hope or expect that they're investigating *all* alleged events, and even that their investigation includes looking into whether there might have been additional events yet to come to light, so to comply fully with this request would suggest making "minimal reference" to pretty much everything the enquiry has uncovered.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 28, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> And I expect this will be one Met investigation were the suspects won’t endure their ribs being bruised by rubber torches.



Yes, I don't remember them waiting for an investigation, and then asking for the investigation to be put on hold whilst they conducted their own, before baton charging miners and steelworkers.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

andysays said:


> It might be interesting to know more detail about what that unit had investigated previously and, perhaps more importantly, whether their investigations had ever led to significant consequences for anyone under investigation.
> 
> Does anyone else find this
> 
> ...


Thing is, the Met can ask all they like but the Cabinet Office doesn't have to comply with their demands. It's not as if anything is presently sub judice. Nazir Afzal is interesting on this.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 28, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> There isn't any argument. It's just smoke and mirrors.
> 
> The reality is that if the Met were doing their job properly, they would welcome Sue Gray's report being as comprehensive as possible.
> 
> The Met seem to be under the impression that something is only "evidence" if it's said directly to them. This is, of course, bullshit


Surely what matters is not so much that the flight took place as the possibility that he - again - lied about something.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

Please make minimal reference to the things you are investigating in the report of your investigation


----------



## Cloo (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm predicting Gray report will put blame squarely on civil servants.  Mail even has a Whitehall bashing headline up today in preparation...


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

If the season finale is a proper jury trial where it’s did BJ & friends pervert the course of justice that would be great but sadly I doubt it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

Of course, the other thing to remember is William Wragg talking to the Met about the blackmail and bullying, so there's that investigation too.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

Wilf said:


> To some extent it depends how the thing is published. If it was like some redacted cold war thing with loads of blobs of black marker pen, it provides a gift to the satirists, looks very dodgy etc. I suspect though it will simply be an account of the 'legal' parties, with references to things like the drinking culture. Just enough to have him reflecting and apologising, not resigning.  The Met report will be down the line, at most a fixed penalty notice for a civil servant or two, probably no action whatsoever.


Yeah.
I don't think even Johnson's No. 10 are daft enough to put it out 'cold war style'; I think what will put the blood in the water will be the yawning gaps (total of 17 events, or whatever, but only really 'facts' about 12 etc.). The media will be later focussed on the signalled gaps because, obviously, that's where the potentially criminality lies. I would then think it'll be up to the potential leakers to weigh up the merits of blowing the whole thing open against the danger of prejudicing the change of prosecution?


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2022)

Cold War style? You mean with photoshops of the Grant brothers randomly thrown in?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

I thought prejudicing was only an issue if there was an ongoing court case? Obviously not.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

Lol. 

There was a cake. And a political report in teh Times.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I thought prejudicing was only an issue if there was an ongoing court case? Obviously not.


No, don't take anything I'm saying here as authoritative...I really do not know of what I talk.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> That's the other indirect consequence...He'll be _gagging_ to taunt Putin into action. A war would be a fantastic crisis for him to take advantage of for his immediate woes.
> 
> All because of a birthday cake.
> 
> In years to come, Colin the Caterpillar will be written in the same tones new Franz Ferdinand.


Can you imagine how shit this lot would be at doing a war though?  They’d be getting their mates from the pub to provide armour and munitions, Raab would send troops to the wrong country and so on. They’re fuckwits, all of them.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Lol.
> 
> There was a cake. And a political report in teh Times.



There‘s a section of the country that will probably forgive him just because it was a Union Jack cake. Starmer probably will too.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> No, don't take anything I'm saying here as authoritative...I really do not know of what I talk.



Sorry, wasn't aimed at you, just generally. But I'm thinking of adopting this as a strap line 



> No, don't take anything I'm saying here as authoritative...I really do not know of what I talk.


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Lol.
> 
> There was a cake. And a political report in teh Times.



I dont think its the only example of stuff that was reported long ago being reheated and served up as new in the current context. There was another thing recently that gave me deja-vu but unfortunately I've forgotten what it was.


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

The BBC are sticking to some very dull lines about why the police dont want to get involved in politics, and how Whitehall doesnt understand the police.

These sorts of articles from the BBC also stick to lines about how the offences in question only involve modest fines. They seem reluctant to include in their narrative the potential for crimes like perverting the course of justice or misconduct in public office to be lurking in such investigations.









						Downing Street parties: Calls grow for Sue Gray report to be published
					

Report into lockdown parties in Downing Street is delayed amid wrangling over what it should contain.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

Man who is leader of the Lib Dems & who I’d never heard of has just (twitter) called it a stitch up between number 10 and the MET “which looks like it’s happening right before our eyes”. So caveated but still kind of brave of him to say.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

This is an obvious point but yeah.


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> Man who is leader of the Lib Dems & who I’d never heard of has just (twitter) called it a stitch up between number 10 and the MET “which looks like it’s happening right before our eyes”. So caveated but still kind of brave of him to say.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 28, 2022)

gosub said:


> Largely agree. Though UK was also restricted by the actions of the UK, which reduced its ability to act.  And to say UK Military isn't capabaple of retaining control of an airport is a bit unfair to RAF ground troops who spend a fair amount of time training in just that.


I don't doubt for a single second that the RAF Regiment or the Para's or the Royal Marines are a vastly superior force that anything that the Taliban can field but they would have to operate at the end of thousand mile long air bridge most of which is over Pakistan. The Pakistani Govt is not stupid enough to deny the US overflight rights but we alas are a different kettle of fish. When the US left we had no choice to as well.
TBF I thnk the UK Military's efforts in the evacuation of Kabul was outstanding given the circumstances. They showed our political leadership up as a bunch of useless disinterested and incompetent fuckers but I for one already knew that.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 28, 2022)

agricola said:


> He’d be more likely to drop dogs and cats on Afghanistan.  Tora Bora attacked by having a laser-guided beagle aimed at the entrances to the complex; various Taliban commanders assassinated by the bloodthirsty reprobate known as “el Gato”.  The living will envy the dead.


Afghan hounds inserted in Helmand for undercover work


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 28, 2022)

_eta_ I would delete this post, but as I can't it shall remain as a reminder for me to read the bloody thread before posting.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)

. Wrong thread


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> _eta_ I would delete this post, but as I can't it shall remain as a reminder for me to read the bloody thread before posting.


Nice to note that the "gruelling week" outlined there didn't actually seem to involve any actual productive work - not like doctors or nurses or essential workers who were out saving lives.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 28, 2022)

Weasel Dick trying to get her seat in the lords sewn up tight by helping with delays and smokescreen.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There‘s a section of the country that will probably forgive him just because it was a Union Jack cake. Starmer probably will too.



just got to wonder what his first instinct was toward the union jack cake cut it or shag it


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> This is an obvious point but yeah.




And during a period when the Met were violently breaking up a peaceful vigil for a woman who was attacked and murdered by one of their own.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> This is an obvious point but yeah.




maybe but their covering this up so we'll you think they killed somebody in custody


----------



## Wilf (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't know whether this adds up to a stitch up, but in the bizarre short termism of boris johnson's political world, it probably helps him. My problem isn't with what the Met might get round to doing now, it's what they failed to do before. Here's the Secret Barrister (guardian):



> Whatever the reason, it is an unedifying look for the Met to refuse to investigate despite clear evidence of criminality, then to subcontract the function to a civil servant, and then to frantically try to stem the flow of information when they change their minds.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I don't know whether this adds up to a stitch up, but in the bizarre short termism of boris johnson's political world, it probably helps him. My problem isn't with what the Met might get round to doing now, it's what they failed to do before. Here's the Secret Barrister (guardian):


Of course, it is possible that Gray turned up stuff that looks criminal beyond the actual events, like deletion of evidence & conspiracy to do so.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## MickiQ (Jan 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 307768


That's clearly a forgery way too few spelling mistakes to be ghost written by Boris


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

Lord Macdonald says the police intervention would be disproportionate if its just fixed penalty notice stuff, but:



> The crossbench peer said that what was not known was whether Gray had uncovered “slightly more complex behaviour that the police believes needs more sense of investigation”, offering the example of “the co-ordinated deletion of emails or text messages” that had possibly “raised the stakes and brought forward the consideration of more serious offending into play”.











						Downing Street parties: No 10 denies talking to Met police about Gray report and what could be published – as it happened
					

Downing Street spokesperson ‘not aware’ of any conversations with the Met over publication of Sue Gray report




					www.theguardian.com
				




I'll certainly not be surprised if this turns into another example of the cover-up causing more problems than the original offences.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 28, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> That's clearly a forgery way too few spelling mistakes to be ghost written by Boris


Also nothing staining the paper.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2022)

Have we had this yet ?









						Boris Johnson must sack Downing Street’s woke crowd, says Lord Frost
					

Boris Johnson must clear out “the neo-socialists, green fanatics and pro-woke crowd” in Downing Street to save his premiership, Lord Frost, the former Brexit mi




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Have we had this yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the stupid consequences of this nonsense of lying and covering up: it lays him open to pressure from all kinds of lobbying. Frost doesn't have a say in whether Johnson quits but he speaks for many who do. 
Not that anything Johnson does off his own bat without pressure would be desirable anyway but you'd have thought the twunt  could have worked out that this all puts him in a hostage situation.


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

Hopefully the story will soon move on to the police questioning and arresting people.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

If "there is a lot of wrangling inside govt and Cabinet Office over how and what is published" you'd hope there's juicy stuff too


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Also nothing staining the paper.


BTW, in that Joe interview with Sonia Purnell that someone posted upthread (worth a look) she says that he didn't use to drink. He'd encourage a drinking culture and would give the impression of being drunk like everyone else but he didn't like the loss of control so he could take advantage of any situation he could while remaining alert. Of course all that may have changed, and she may be wrong anyway.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> BTW, in that Joe interview with Sonia Purnell that someone posted upthread (worth a look) she says that he didn't use to drink. He'd encourage a drinking culture and would give the impression of being drunk like everyone else but he didn't like the loss of control so he could take advantage of any situation he could while remaining alert. Of course all that may have changed, and she may be wrong anyway.


good catch - I missed that bit out


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 28, 2022)

elbows said:


> Buying time, waiting for the Ukraine distraction.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> BTW, in that Joe interview with Sonia Purnell that someone posted upthread (worth a look) she says that he didn't use to drink. He'd encourage a drinking culture and would give the impression of being drunk like everyone else but he didn't like the loss of control so he could take advantage of any situation he could while remaining alert. Of course all that may have changed, and she may be wrong anyway.


That rings true, and plays to his attention seeking top dog act.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 28, 2022)

Im assuming - seeing as we already know this - that Gray's report will conclude that there was  culture of partying and drinking in number 10 where coivd restrictions were consistently and openly ignored - I mean they weren't exactly trying to hide it. This much can be stated without any potentially compromising details being released wrt the plod's investigation. 
Now johnsons can throw up in his hands in horror at how this happened without his knowledge - but its not remotely credible. So we probably  wont have a statement of fact that he broke the rules - or that he lied about it - but the fact that all this was going in his house, with his staff and with him attending several of the events is still utterly damning. I cant see how they can spin it as any sort of exoneration. 
The question is weather its enough to prompt his mps to kick him out. Im still thinking it probably is - but the delay has probably helped him. For now. 
Or maybe he will resign in order to spend more time with his lawyers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

Interesting comments from Tory MP & barrister, Sir Christopher Chope.



> Christopher Chope argued the Metropolitan Police stance, that the report by senior civil servant Sue Gray into possible No 10 lockdown breaches should omit details that “could avoid any prejudice”, was a “specious justification”.
> 
> He said: "We have got the spectacle today of the Metropolitan Police seeking to interfere with the content of Sue Gray’s report on the specious justification that it wishes to prevent prejudice to a criminal investigation.
> 
> Yet the only law on the statute book in relation to prejudicing a criminal investigation is relating to proceeds of crime legislation, which is certainly not what we are talking about at the moment."





> "I thought that it was this house which held the government to account for its policies, and not the Metropolitan Police.
> 
> There is no reason for the Metropolitan Police to be able to require Sue Gray not to issue her report in an unamended way for the benefit of the Prime Minister who ordered that report, and for this House, which is eager to see that report.
> 
> It seems that the Metropolitan Police is usurping its position by seeking to interfere in the affairs of state without there being any criminal offences or any grounds for them carrying out such interference."



from the Guardian live page.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

Mind you he'll fancy his chances fighting any court cases as prime minister a lot more than an ex prime minister


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 28, 2022)

Meanwhile.....

 



Is this "Smile or you lose your job"? Definitely one for a caption or three. Look, at him, the twat. He loves his hi viz when he's not in hiding.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

> A senior official at the Foreign Office has apologised for misleading MPs over whether Boris Johnson’s views had been sought over the evacuation of animals from Kabul during the chaotic retreat from Afghanistan last August.
> 
> Sir Philip Barton, the Foreign Office’s permanent undersecretary, had told the foreign affairs committee that Nigel Casey, the prime minister’s special representative for Afghanistan, had not received any correspondence referring to an intervention by Boris Johnson in the evacuation of animals from the Nowzad charity.
> 
> But emails revealed by Newsnight, showed Casey did “seek clear guidance for us from No 10 asap on what they would like us to do” in the case.











						Kabul animal airlift: Foreign Office official sorry for misleading MPs
					

Senior official Sir Philip Barton apologises to foreign affairs committee for denial of correspondence with Boris Johnson




					www.theguardian.com
				




Oops.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 28, 2022)

Leveling up, that just means an Amazon warehouse distribution center that has minimum wage jobs with no security. Amazon then collect VAT for the gov and that'll be the nearest to tax they'll get as all the real profit flies away.


----------



## not a trot (Jan 28, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Meanwhile.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





When they get home tonight , they can  announce they had their photo taken with that lying cunt Johnson. I'm sure their partners will be so proud of them.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

I liked the "Talk was all about ...". Threatened with the salt mines beforehand then were they

And also meanwhile people now effectively being forced to take (no doubt) low-paying jobs or UC will be reduced. 









						Universal credit claimants face tough sanctions in UK job crackdown
					

Jobseekers will have just four weeks to find work in their preferred sector under the government’s Way to Work campaign




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 28, 2022)

not a trot said:


> When they get home tonight , they can  announce they had their photo taken with that lying cunt Johnson. I'm sure their partners will be so proud of them.


Tbf, I doubt all of them had much choice.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 28, 2022)

I'd say it's down to no more than 50/50 that this will do for him, at least before the May elections.  A wet fart version of the report followed by Met inaction probably won't do the trick.  Maybe if he's interviewed under caution that would do it, though I very much doubt that will happen.  Maybe it's just the chance of something else emerging that pushes him over the edge. We need to see the picture of him next to the booze table, though I doubt that will do it alone.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Leveling up, that just means an Amazon warehouse distribution center that has minimum wage jobs with no security. Amazon then collect VAT for the gov and that'll be the nearest to tax they'll get as all the real profit flies away.



I don't think its that complicated.  As far as I can tell "levelling up" just means some tories occasionally saying the words "levelling" and "up", I don't think there is anything beyond that.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

you're forgetting the travel to and from photo ops  

that place wasn't near Leeds was it?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> just got to wonder what his first instinct was toward the union jack cake cut it or shag it


I bet Starmer will have a Union flag cake for his birthday now too. A bigger one.


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I don't doubt for a single second that the RAF Regiment or the Para's or the Royal Marines are a vastly superior force that anything that the Taliban can field but they would have to operate at the end of thousand mile long air bridge most of which is over Pakistan. The Pakistani Govt is not stupid enough to deny the US overflight rights but we alas are a different kettle of fish. When the US left we had no choice to as well.
> TBF I thnk the UK Military's efforts in the evacuation of Kabul was outstanding given the circumstances. They showed our political leadership up as a bunch of useless disinterested and incompetent fuckers but I for one already knew that.


Quite a lot I'd say in reply to that, but there's a inquiry going on (see what happens there).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

Compliant into the IOPC now. 



> *Society Syndrome*, a transparency thinktank, has put in a complaint to the Independent Office for Police Conduct (IOPC) relating to the apparent delay in *Sue Gray* being able to release her report on Downing Street parties.
> 
> The complaint is as follows:
> 
> ...



It's going well.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

So no good reason for redaction or delay


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> So no good reason for redaction or delay



The Met are just part of Operation Save Big Dog after all, as we always suspected


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 28, 2022)

So, what are the Met up to here?

They're making it look like they are engaged in a cover up, I understand cover ups are their raison d'etre but surely they can't be this blatant.  Just another day and another shambles from Britain's finest.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> So, what are the Met up to here?



Making fools of themselves.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 28, 2022)

Operation dripping dogs cock


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 28, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Operation dripping dogs cock


Johnson seems to believe he's the dog's bollocks


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

The next delay will be attributed to covid staff shortages at the met polices bakers of choice.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> The Met are just part of Operation Save Big Dog after all, as we always suspected


I think that's _Operation Save Lying Hound._


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

Are we at the bit where Sue Gray resigns in a flounce yet?


----------



## pesh (Jan 28, 2022)

Operation Big Dog's Dinner.


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 28, 2022)

Boris has played a fucking blinder to get away with this. The cunt, he's done it though.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 28, 2022)

My head hurts.

So, have I got this right?

It's a report into a thing commissioned by the person who allegedly did the thing and to be completed by someone answerable to the person who allegedly did the thing. The person who allegedly did the thing will decide if it's published and in what form. The head of the Met police (also appointed by the person who allegedly did the thing and recently given an honour by him) has said that the report into the thing can go ahead as long as it does not mention the thing? 

What's it going to consist of? Punctuation and emojis only?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 28, 2022)

Someone leak stuff please. 🙏


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Compliant into the IOPC now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's going well.


Wow a think-tank literally no-one has heard of have stuck a complaint into the police. Thr guardian politics livestream is really struggling for material this afternoon


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> Boris has played a fucking blinder to get away with this. The cunt, he's done it though.


Doubtless they’ve employed some good strategists on this (paid for by the taxpayer of course), delayed it enough to get their ducks in a row. 

Just waiting for another Cummings hand grenade to fuck it all up for them again. Feels wretched depending on/cheering on a cunt like Cummings but it feels like all we have.

Tories will be enjoying how much this has pissed off their enemies, the warmth of this feeling will help them close ranks.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 28, 2022)

If South Yorkshire Police service had led this investigation I have no doubt Johnson would by now be living next door to Cliff Richard in Barbados.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 28, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> Boris has played a fucking blinder to get away with this. The cunt, he's done it though.


He's not there yet, but ... _probably_.  By intent or not, he's ensured the worst bits won't be in the Gray report and shifted them into a Met process which has already said there's nothing worse than a fixed penalty (at least from posts on this thread).


----------



## Wilf (Jan 28, 2022)

Wilf said:


> He's not there yet, but ... _probably_.  By intent or not, he's ensured the worst bits won't be in the Gray report and shifted them into a Met process which has already said there's nothing worse than a fixed penalty (at least from posts on this thread).


... question: Met says take the worst bits and/or detail out of the Gray Report.  Gray report amounts to nothing more than words like 'unwise' maybe even 'drinking culture'. He stays in office.  The Met inevitably decide to do fuck all some weeks/months ahead. Does the Sue Gray Report get republished as originally written?  Doesn't matter of course, because that's so far in the future we've _genuinely _stopped caring .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 28, 2022)

this has at least taken attention away from the MPs' second jobs / paid lobbying issue 

wonder what else is going on during the current procession of deceased felines?


----------



## gosub (Jan 28, 2022)

still at least now when they try nicking people for illegal parties they are going to get fucking sick of being told "its a grey area"


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

Wilf said:


> He's not there yet, but ... _probably_.  By intent or not, he's ensured the worst bits won't be in the Gray report and shifted them into a Met process which has already said there's nothing worse than a fixed penalty (at least from posts on this thread).



I'm resisting having my opinion on this buffeted around with high frequency. I will not get on the high speed roller-coaster that is being driven by the daily news cycles.

There are still a bunch of ways in which this stuff could totally fuck him, and still some escape routes.


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im assuming - seeing as we already know this - that Gray's report will conclude that there was  culture of partying and drinking in number 10 where coivd restrictions were consistently and openly ignored - I mean they weren't exactly trying to hide it. This much can be stated without any potentially compromising details being released wrt the plod's investigation.
> Now johnsons can throw up in his hands in horror at how this happened without his knowledge - but its not remotely credible. So we probably  wont have a statement of fact that he broke the rules - or that he lied about it - but the fact that all this was going in his house, with his staff and with him attending several of the events is still utterly damning. I cant see how they can spin it as any sort of exoneration.
> The question is weather its enough to prompt his mps to kick him out. Im still thinking it probably is - but the delay has probably helped him. For now.
> Or maybe he will resign in order to spend more time with his lawyers.



He will be there till at least May.


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2022)

I mean if they haven’t got 54 of the cunts to write a letter yet, when?  I don’t give a shit about their deciding on this that and the other. It’s corporate paralysis.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

One good thing that might come out of all this, this current story and this current government as a whole, would be the abandonment of the bizarrely popular idea that other countries, out there abroad, are corrupt, whilst we aren’t.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> One good thing that might come out of all this, this current story and this current government as a whole, would be the abandonment of the bizarrely popular idea that other countries, out there abroad, are corrupt, whilst we aren’t.


as with every other aspect of this story, this is about the least corrupt thing of all the corrupt things they've done


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> as with every other aspect of this story, this is about the least corrupt thing of all the corrupt things they've done


Maybe, but it feels like the police have had a seriously bad year in terms of public respect and this story, the report we can’t see about their parties, has got peoples attention in a way that all the contracts for mates stuff never could. 
I don’t actually think that mass loss of trust is necessarily a good thing but the stupid idea that the uk’s state & police is better/ more trustworthy than the next country’s has long needed binning.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2022)

xenon said:


> I mean if they haven’t got 54 of the cunts to write a letter yet, when?


They are "poised".

Every day or two we have a news article announcing that they are "poised" to write their letters.

I expect this will continue for some time.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 28, 2022)

xenon said:


> He will be there till at least May.



possibly - but until the report comes out and we see how the tory mps react , you cant say that with any certainty. Even if this doesnt do for him - more shit will be leaked and its almost guaranteed that the twat will be exposed in some other dodgey bollocks or fuck up.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> I don’t actually think that mass loss of trust is necessarily a good thing


I do - one of the positive developments of the last decade is the growing distrust. That sentiment can be captured by the far right of course, but thats the challenge.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 28, 2022)

Ace Led by donkeys again:


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I do - one of the positive developments of the last decade is the growing distrust. That sentiment can be captured by the far right of course, but thats the challenge


Yeah I’m not an optimist.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

has the police actually explained their reasoning in a statement at all? I listened to the news and it just said the met is concerned that publication would in some unexplained way impact their investigation but is that supposed to mean influence the witnesses / accused people (how?) or the investigators (who already have the report)?


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

Don’t normally watch these but she is good, this seems to explain it well.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 28, 2022)

“Infecting candles. “


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Jan 28, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> Boris has played a fucking blinder to get away with this. The cunt, he's done it though.


I think he's got lucky. IMO, most Tory MPs were proceeding on the basis that Sunak would be the replacement. A reasonably unifying choice. What's driving things now is that it has emerged that he will be named in the report, so he might not be such a shoo-in. The alternative will be a very divisive nutcase/wet showdown and Johnson being replaced by someone half the party hates. That's why the breaks are being applied.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I think he's got lucky. IMO, most Tory MPs were proceeding on the basis that Sunak would be the replacement. A reasonably unifying choice. What's driving things now is that it has emerged that he will be named in the report, so he might not be such a shoo-in. The alternative will be a very divisive nutcase/wet showdown and Johnson being replaced by someone half the party hates. That's why the breaks are being applied.


nah nobody cares if sunak had a slice of birthday cake. If he's named in report as doing something especially outrageous then maybe but i still think they were planning to anoint liz truss anyway as their best chance against boring starmer.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2022)

Have the twister pics come out yet?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> nah nobody cares if sunak had a slice of birthday cake. If he's named in report as doing something especially outrageous then maybe but i still think they were planning to anoint liz truss anyway as their best chance against boring starmer.


Truss is popular with the swivlers, but think the prospect of her winning is precisely why things are on pause.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2022)

maybe they did karaoke and we will get to read about who sang what.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 28, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Have the twister pics come out yet?


Naked Twister?


----------



## Raheem (Jan 28, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Naked Twister?


How else do you play Twister?


----------



## little_legs (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 28, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I think he's got lucky. IMO, most Tory MPs were proceeding on the basis that Sunak would be the replacement. A reasonably unifying choice. What's driving things now is that it has emerged that he will be named in the report, so he might not be such a shoo-in. The alternative will be a very divisive nutcase/wet showdown and Johnson being replaced by someone half the party hates. That's why the breaks are being applied.


the Mail seems to be mentioning Tom Tugendhat as a contender now.

This is good..



Dame Cassandra is reported to be popular in the Met for "backing her boys", and getting them off when they screw up...which appears now to include Boris


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2022)

BBC reporting sue grey report to be handed to cunt chops shortly!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2022)

bimble said:


> maybe they did karaoke and we will get to read about who sang what.


Needs a top 10


----------



## kenny g (Jan 28, 2022)

I reckon evidence of class A's has come out and suggestions of misconduct in public office as being a potential offence.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> BBC reporting sue grey report to be handed to cunt chops shortly!


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

Yeah this has turned into a new excuse to heavily (and permanently?) redact it.



> Gray’s team had been considering sending a redacted version of the report to No 10 or waiting for the Met to conclude its inquiry and then sending the full report. On Friday night, government sources said they decided to send a redacted version, at the request of the Met. They are not believed to be intending to submit anything further to Downing Street.











						Sue Gray report: redacted version is imminent, say government sources
					

Move follows anger after Met police asked civil servant to hold back details in her ‘partygate’ report




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Raheem (Jan 28, 2022)

Wonder if the cops will be unable to comment on who they have sent fines to and why...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2022)

elbows said:


> Yeah this has turned into a new excuse to heavily (and permanently?) redact it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not going to play out well in the media, with the public, nor with many MPs on both sides in the commons, what a home goal, and complete total fuck-up.


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is not going to play out well in the media, with the public, nor with many MPs on both sides in the commons, what a home goal, and complete total fuck-up.



A culture of clusterfucks.

Draw a line under matters using napalm.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 28, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Dame Cassandra is reported to be popular in the Met for "backing her boys", and getting them off when they screw up...which appears now to include Boris


Maybe nervously waiting for news to leak of parties at Scotland Yard at the end of all those incredibly busy weeks!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

They've only sent Johnson a redacted copy of the report in case the full version would upset him? 

... or so that he can release it and say "well that's all that I've been given". 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 28, 2022)

Why redact it anyway, not like it's a matter of national security


----------



## elbows (Jan 28, 2022)

I might start a band called the redacted Johnsons.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Why redact it anyway, not like it's a matter of national security



the information given to the  police will have been barked down from the party whips

its not like Boris does not know what in it, why else was the cunt happy when the police started investigating

smoke and mirrors more than likely using the police to remove political enemies


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 28, 2022)

It doesn't help them really. A heavily redacted report cant exonerate him and will just provoke more anger. As in "what are they hiding"? and the massive piss take of saying "wait for the report" and then holding most of it back.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 28, 2022)

Can't wait for the report into why we never got the report.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 28, 2022)

you forget the ego of the man , 


he more than likely truely purplexed that after getting away with so much in his personal life , work life and political life that this is a such an issue


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 28, 2022)

Bet he doesn’t share it with the cabinet either. He didn’t bother telling them the police had got involved for a couple of days.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 28, 2022)

Sue said:


> Oh, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he did pull strings and is now lying about it.
> 
> But this manipulative woman trope  and attributing everything and anything to his wife lets Johnson off the hook for decisions he makes and actions he's taken
> 
> And the number of people on here who're casually parroting this narrative is astonishing.


Who is attributing 'anything and everything' to his wife?

You do realise it's possible for both things to be true? Ie, it's possible for:

(i) Boris Johnson to be an over-promoted pathologically lying, duplicitous, self-centred, amoral bastard who has made very many terrible decisions of his own volition, in his own, rather than the country's, his party's and other people's interests; and

(ii) Carrie Johnson to be a well-known animal lover(a) who pressured/persuaded her husband to intervene to have some animals air-lifted out of Kabul(b), and someone who decided to have her new home decorated by an interior designer using expensive wallpaper(c), (while her husband simultaneously tried to set up a charity/grifted to get party donors to pay for it), and for her to decide to get him a cake and go with their interior designer to  the cabinet office and gather staff to sing happy birthday and eat cake on his birthday in contravention of the lockdown laws at that time against indoor gatherings(d) and for her to attend an outdoor party in the garden of Number 10 in breach of lockdown regulations(e) and for her to invite her friend Nimco Ali to stay for Christmas with her and Boris Johnson in breach of lockdown laws(f)?

You do realise, don't you, that before Carrie Johnson became his wife, she was his mistress who was having an affair with him behind the back of his second wife while she was suffering from and being treated for cancer?

And, yes, of course, Johnson, being the married person in that scenario, is of course mostly to blame for that scenario. But Carrie Johnson isn't the poor little meek mouse and everything is Boris Johnson's fault either. She knew his track record, and got involved with him regardless, which doesn't make her to blame for his behaviour or actions, but it does make her an accessory to them, and it means she knew exactly what she was getting into and has been/is a willing participant, she's not someone who's been manipulated, she's not got Stockholm Syndrome, she's not someone to be pitied and 'poor Carrie'd in this scenario either.

You do know, don't you, that before she became Mrs Boris Johnson, she was the former head of communications for the Conservative Party and wielded considerable influence and power in her own right in the party? 

So, yes, Boris Johnson always has been, is, and always will be a terrible person. But Carrie Johnson doesn't come out of this smelling of roses either. I don't think anyone has said or implied that 'anything and everything' is her fault. That's patently untrue. But neither are her hands totally clean, nor is she totally blameless. She's not Johnson's puppeteer, pulling all the strings behind the scenes, and she's not the only one 'wearing the trousers' in the relationship, but neither is she a doormat and dormouse.

While you're right to point out it would be a false narrative to make out that she's an arch manipulator and anything and everything is her fault, (however I don't think anyone here is actually doing that), it also clearly wouldn't be true to say that it's Boris Johnson who is totally, completely, utterly and solely to blame for some of the controversial decisions made in that household. It's clear they are, to use a cringeworthy term, a 'power couple'.

(a) Founder of Conservative Animal Welfare Foundation About Us | Conservative Animal Welfare Foundation

(b) (c) (d) (e) (f) Oh, y'know, what, can't be bothered, these were/are widely reported, and I can't be bothered Googling and sharing links.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Bet he doesn’t share it with the cabinet either. He didn’t bother telling them the police had got involved for a couple of days.


It's the sort of thing anyone might forget tho


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 28, 2022)

killer b said:


> Whatever, it's all just speculation isn't it? and it's speculation that rests on the misogynist attacks on Carrie Johnson by the likes of Cummings and his gang, and a misogynist culture that happily believes any old shit about the wife of a powerful man.
> 
> I don't recall there being any significant interest at all in - for example - Philip May's influence on politics, despite him being apparently the guy who was responsible for the 2017 general election. That guy almost gave us a Labour government.


Except it's not misogynistic to note and accept that she's a political player in her own right. In fact, it's arguably sexist to pretend that doesn't have agency and influence and that anything and everything is down to Boris Johnson and she's merely the little woman at home with no influence or power.

Carrie Symonds is a serious political player — so it’s not sexist to ask ‘What’s her game?’ (article by political journalist Marie le Conte for the Times)





__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2022)

I have to admit I wasn’t aware that some of the offences had been reported so openly at the time.


----------



## Sue (Jan 28, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Who is attributing 'anything and everything' to his wife?
> 
> You do realise it's possible for both things to be true? Ie, it's possible for:
> 
> ...


To be absolutely honest, I'm not terribly interested in Carrie Johnson. I wasn't interested in Philip May or Samantha Cameron or Sarah Brown or any other PM spouses either. I mean, why would I be?

As to their influence or whatever on their partners' decisions, actions or ideas. How could we have any idea about that? Responsibility for the PM's political decisions lies with them alone so whatever their spouse might think really doesn't seem very interesting or relevant outside of their own personal relationship. Which we're not privy to. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

Haha @ that tweet quoted above: 









						Joe Lycett says Sue Gray report stunt motivated by anger over friend’s death
					

Comedian tweeting fake version of civil servant’s ‘partygate’ report purportedly caused panic in No 10




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The comedian Joe Lycett, who apparently caused chaos and “mass panic” in government when he tweeted a fake version of Sue Gray’s “partygate” report, has said his social media stunt was motivated by anger after the death of a close friend during the first lockdown.



the one including a game called "Pass the Arsehole"


----------



## Supine (Jan 28, 2022)

TL/DR - LEAKED REPORT (jokes)


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Thing is, the Met can ask all they like but the Cabinet Office doesn't have to comply with their demands. It's not as if anything is presently sub judice. Nazir Afzal is interesting on this.



Tbh, considering the police are responsible for enforcing the law, it's remarkable how little law they actually know and understand. Many cops seem to be of the belief that whatever they say or do is 'the law' by virtue of them being a police officer saying and doing it.


----------



## xenon (Jan 28, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> possibly - but until the report comes out and we see how the tory mps react , you cant say that with any certainty. Even if this doesnt do for him - more shit will be leaked and its almost guaranteed that the twat will be exposed in some other dodgey bollocks or fuck up.



There are fuck ups and examples of his mendacity three a week at the moment. The people with the power to remove him are too stupid, self-serving or both. I see no reason to trust in their judgement. He will be there for a good while yet.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## vanya (Jan 28, 2022)

Having waded through the reams of reports of corruption and sleaze fortnightly covered in _Private Eye_ this doesn’t surprise me in the slightest:









						Corruption experts warn Boris Johnson’s government is worst since WWII
					

Researchers say failure of integrity at No 10 could have serious long-term consequences for UK




					www.independent.co.uk
				




This is the most rancid regime to rule this country in modern times and has no redeeming qualities. Johnson will be judged by history as both our worst and most selfish ever Prime Minister whose damage to both our reputation and self worth is almost incalculable.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 28, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> That's clearly a forgery way too few spelling mistakes to be ghost written by Boris


And there's no random Latin.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 28, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Meanwhile.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy on the far right looks like he's hoping he's going to be cropped out of the picture.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Kabul animal airlift: Foreign Office official sorry for misleading MPs
> 
> 
> Senior official Sir Philip Barton apologises to foreign affairs committee for denial of correspondence with Boris Johnson
> ...


He refers to not having received "correspondence" which isn't necessarily the same as not having received any communication. Correspondence would generally be assumed to mean written communication, but it wouldn't rule out verbal communication.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 28, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Who is attributing 'anything and everything' to his wife?
> 
> You do realise it's possible for both things to be true? Ie, it's possible for:
> 
> ...


She is a pretty horrible person in her own right who has chosen to associate with Johnson and his circle. She put herself in that position, and in the public eye, ergo she is fair game.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 28, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The guy on the far right looks like he's hoping he's going to be cropped out of the picture.


I didn't notice before but he does seem to be _tilting_ slightly. Definitely doesn't look happy, and who can blame the poor fella!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 29, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> you forget the ego of the man ,
> 
> 
> he more than likely truely purplexed that after getting away with so much in his personal life , work life and political life that this is a such an issue


Reminiscent of that school report, noting that Johnson "seems affronted when criticised for what amounts to a gross failure of responsibility (and surprised at the same time that he was not appointed Captain of the School for the next half). I think he honestly believes that it is churlish of us not to regard him as an exception, one who should be free of the network of obligations which binds everyone else..."



Johnson's has seemingly never felt constrained by any sense of responsibility or accountability in either his professional or personal life and has been enabled and forgiven throughout his life, by family, friends and employers.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

vanya said:


> Johnson will be judged by history as both our worst and most selfish ever Prime Minister whose damage to both our reputation and self worth is almost incalculable.



dunno.  if it's one of the current front bench, there's a fair chance the next one might be worse...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

theresa may has spoken









						‘Nobody is above the law’: Theresa May wades into Downing Street parties row
					

Former prime minister breaks silence to express her anger and expectation of full accountability




					www.theguardian.com
				




(reminder to all concerned that just because the current lot are massive tory twunts, the previous lot are still tory twunts, just they almost look decent in comparison)


----------



## killer b (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> theresa may has spoken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does her husband think though?


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 29, 2022)

He's a fucking millionaire and doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2022)

killer b said:


> What does her husband think though?


He used his masculine wiles, and he got his gold wallpaper.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

he used his *what*?!

oh sorry, misread...


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> he used his *what*?!
> 
> oh sorry, misread...


No, he didn't use his piles.


----------



## miktheword (Jan 29, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>





I'm afraid to say that I believe he is one of ours (Tottenham). Someone who sat near him many years back noted that he only seemed to slag off our black players.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 29, 2022)

Haven’t seen this posted already, but apologies if it has.

The secret barrister guy has explained why the met will have asked for parts of the report to be held back, and it does make sense. Basically the concern is that if the report details everything Sue Gray has found out (which will be also all the police know at this stage) then it would assist suspects under interview in concocting their stories, in that they will know the totality of the evidence against them so can avoid giving away things they know the police aren’t aware of, or saying anything contradictory. 









						Why on earth would the Metropolitan Police ask Sue Gray to redact key parts of her independent report?
					

This has been the question reverberating around Twitter all day. It’s the first question I asked myself when I saw the story, and was a question that appeared several hundred times in my mentions f…




					thesecretbarrister.com


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Haven’t seen this posted already, but apologies if it has.
> 
> The secret barrister guy has explained why the met will have asked for parts of the report to be held back, and it does make sense. Basically the concern is that if the report details everything Sue Gray has found out (which will be also all the police know at this stage) then it would assist suspects under interview in concocting their stories, in that they will know the totality of the evidence against them so can avoid giving away things they know the police aren’t aware of, or saying anything contradictory.
> 
> ...


Think this is all a bit naive. I'll eat my words when Johnson gets an FPN.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 29, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Tbh, considering the police are responsible for enforcing the law, it's remarkable how little law they actually know and understand. Many cops seem to be of the belief that whatever they say or do is 'the law' by virtue of them being a police officer saying and doing it.


True enough, cops haven’t got a clue cos their role is keeping order, the courts enforce the law.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ukraine: Boris Johnson to call Vladimir Putin and visit region
					

Boris Johnson wants to "ramp up deterrence to avoid bloodshed" over the Ukraine crisis, No 10 says.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Well, I for one welcome pur new Russian Overlords.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

From The Times -



> The senior civil servant investigating lockdown-breaking parties in Downing Street was said to have been left infuriated after Scotland Yard told her not to publish key aspects of her report.
> 
> Sue Gray was frustrated and angered by the intervention, having shared details of her investigation with the force throughout her inquiry, _The Times _has been told.



One assumes that her team is also infuriated, and therefore there's the potential of the unreacted report being leaked.



> The force’s move was condemned by senior legal figures, former police officers and Conservative MPs. Sir Peter Fahy, a former chief constable of Greater Manchester and head of national counterterrorism, told _The Times_: “It feels to me that she [Dame Cressida Dick, the Met commissioner] strangely allowed Boris to get off the hook. At the moment it’s really taken the spotlight off Boris.” Lord Macdonald of River Glaven QC, a former director of public prosecutions, told Times Radio that the Met’s request seemed disproportionate because its investigation was “purely into lockdown breaches” that would result only in fixed penalty notices rather than a trial in front of a jury.





> Lord Sumption, a former Supreme Court justice, said that “the police have no legal right to demand that Sue Gray delay publication of her report and it is constitutionally undesirable that they have done so”. He added that it was “very surprising that the Met has intervened in this way as the main purpose of commissioning the Gray report was so parliament could hold the executive to account”. After speculation that the Met had intervened because it had discovered serious evidence of wrongdoing, the force issued two statements and said that officers were investigating possible rule-breaking that would result only in fixed penalty notices.



It's not playing out well in most of the papers this morning, a lot people are going to be seriously pissed off over this.

Full paywall busted article - archive.ph


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 29, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Haven’t seen this posted already, but apologies if it has.
> 
> The secret barrister guy has explained why the met will have asked for parts of the report to be held back, and it does make sense. Basically the concern is that if the report details everything Sue Gray has found out (which will be also all the police know at this stage) then it would assist suspects under interview in concocting their stories, in that they will know the totality of the evidence against them so can avoid giving away things they know the police aren’t aware of, or saying anything contradictory.
> 
> ...


I had that thought last night but considered that I might be being a tad naive/too hopeful.

ETA Just seen what Raheem posted.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 29, 2022)

It should be obvious by now. 









						Now Met Police won’t say why it refused to probe House of Lords ‘corruption’
					

Exclusive: The force said coming clean on its failure to investigate ‘cash for peerages’ scandal could cause it ‘operational harm’




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I have to admit I wasn’t aware that some of the offences had been reported so openly at the time.



Will Davies' take on this 'revelation':


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

The first horse is out of the stables.



> Tom Tugendhat has revealed he will run for the Conservative leadership if Boris Johnson is forced out of No 10, the first MP to put his name forward.
> 
> The chair of the Commons foreign affairs committee – and veteran of the Iraq and Afghan wars – said he will “go for it”, if fellow Tories give him their backing to join the race.
> 
> No other candidate has stepped forward, with the favourites Rishi Sunak and Liz Truss bound by cabinet collective responsibility – while Jeremy Hunt said it would “take a lot” to persuade him to challenge again.





> But Mr Tugendhat, a Tory centrist and fierce critic of Mr Johnson, said: “It’s one of those questions that I know some of my colleagues are coy about and I don’t understand why.
> 
> “I don’t think you should be embarrassed to want to serve your country, I was very proud to serve my country. Of course I want to have an influence that helps to shape the country for the best.”
> 
> Speaking to _Times Radio_, the MP for Tonbridge and Malling since 2015, said: “I think that it’s up to all of us to put ourselves forward.





> “And it’s up to the electorate – in the first case, parliamentary colleagues, and in the second case, the party – to choose.
> 
> “Of course you should offer yourself if you think you can do it. You should talk to colleagues and see if you can get a group together. And if you can get a group together, you should go for it.”











						Tom Tugendhat says he will ‘go for it’ if Boris Johnson is forced to quit
					

Foreign affairs committee chair, and Iraq and Afghan war veteran, is first Conservative to declare




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 29, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Ukraine: Boris Johnson to call Vladimir Putin and visit region
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson wants to "ramp up deterrence to avoid bloodshed" over the Ukraine crisis, No 10 says.
> ...


How on Earth will Putin manage to keep a straight face when Blustercunt the Clown gives him a call? 
“In my country we drink wodka… in your country you are ambushed by a cake”


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 29, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> How on Earth will Putin manage to keep a straight face when Blustercunt the Clown gives him a call?
> “In my country we drink wodka… in your country you are ambushed by a cake”


He'll probably send him a nice yellowcake.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 29, 2022)

Yet another task that I'd not trust BJ to do.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2022)

Deleted, it's too early.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 29, 2022)

At last a suitable job for him. Whale dildo


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

> "We had anticipated that our studies would indicate that teenagers mimic the attitudes and standpoints of prominent social media users, reality television 'stars' and the like, so it has been highly unusual to see any political figure rate so highly in this study"
> 
> Keith Warsash, a psychologist specialising in behavioural development, has just completed an exhaustive internet study on role model markers amongst teenagers - and has been astonished to find that Boris Johnson is currently one of the key influencers.
> 
> Whilst scoring low, and even negative, values for his personal fashion sense, deportment and appearance, the Prime Minister has 'topped the leaderboard' for attitude and behavioural traits.





> "We believe he has done so well in these areas through taking the teenage trifecta of 'I never', 'It's not my fault' and 'You're always picking on me' and elevating it to an art form." continued Keith.
> 
> "More astounding is that he has managed to maintain this triple defence well into his adult life, giving hope to teenagers everywhere that they too can carry that bubble of imperviousness into their later years, assuming no mantle of responsibility for anything as they go"





> Keith has, however, been unable to confirm his findings in discussion with his 15 year old son, Jonah.
> 
> "When I spoke to him about this, all he did was mumble something under his breath, roll his eyes and storm off to his bedroom, pausing only to slam the kitchen door."
> 
> "Honestly, it was just like watching PM's Question Time" said an exasperated Keith













						Boris Johnson "now a role model for snarky teenagers"
					

"We had anticipated that our studies would indicate that teenagers mimic the attitudes and standpoints of prominent social media users, reality television 'stars' and the like, so it has been highly unusual to see any political figure rate so highly in this study" Keith Warsash, a psychologist...




					www.newsbiscuit.com


----------



## not a trot (Jan 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's the sort of thing anyone might forget tho



I forgot tp


fishfinger said:


> He'll probably send him a nice yellowcake.



Why don't they all just organise one big fuck off cake fight. Winner takes all.


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 29, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> How on Earth will Putin manage to keep a straight face when Blustercunt the Clown gives him a call?
> “In my country we drink wodka… in your country you are ambushed by a cake”


"Well...er...Mr Putin, as you...as you know, people call me Boris...which is also a Russian name...so ypu and I are very similar...in...many ways. In fact, your processor was also called Boris...and...and..."

Putin, smiles, nods, and leaves the room.


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 29, 2022)

not a trot said:


> I forgot tp
> 
> 
> Why don't they all just organise one big fuck off cake fight. Winner takes all.


Like a northern soul dance-off, but with Victoria sponge instead of backflips


----------



## A380 (Jan 29, 2022)

Met Police investigation into Downing Street parties leads to arrest of 68 black men from Leytonstone
					

The Metropolitan police investigation into the lockdown parties at Number 10 Downing Street has already yielded results with an announcement that 68 black men from East London have been arrested.




					newsthump.com


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 29, 2022)

for some reason i can see the phone calling going like this

Putin "who is this ? oh Boris , Say thank you for Brexit. Now fuck off Boris"


----------



## Rob Ray (Jan 29, 2022)

I'd say it'd be more like:

Putin: "Who is this?"
Boris: "Hurble burble rhubarb rhubarb"
Putin: Ah I see, you're only calling in an effort to look like a world leader because your domestic popularity is shot. I can relate, but fuck off and don't call this number again.

Tomorrow's headline: 'Boris saves Europe!'


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Yet another task that I'd not trust BJ to do.


Maybe he won't return? Probably has some investments over there and a lot of donors/mates too


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> "Well...er...Mr Putin, as you...as you know, people call me Boris...which is also a Russian name...so ypu and I are very similar...in...many ways. In fact, your processor was also called Boris...and...and..."
> 
> Putin, smiles, nods, and leaves the room.


Gesturing to his guards to take johnson to the basement of the lubyanka. VP takes out his mobile and dials a number. "Queen Elizabeth? Vlad here. Your Johnson problem has been solved"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

This should solve the problem...



Make Cake, Not War.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 29, 2022)

I imagine the prospect of a former senior military man manning number 10 will be filling the piss artists that work there with dread.

I actually like what I've seen of Tugendhat, as chair of the Foreign Affairs committee. Calm, intelligent, empathetic, neutral, measured and worldly. Ie, the polar opposite of what we currently have in there.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I imagine the prospect of a former senior military man manning number 10 will be filling the piss artists that work there with dread.
> 
> I actually like what I've seen of Tugendhat, as chair of the Foreign Affairs committee. Calm, intelligent, empathetic, neutral, measured and worldly. Ie, the polar opposite of what we currently have in there.


I suggest you have a look at his voting record. Far from empathetic.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't support capital punishment but this bit of graffiti in Tottenham made me smile.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 29, 2022)

.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 29, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I don't support capital punishment but this bit of graffiti in Tottenham made me smile.View attachment 307942



Hanging Johnson but leaving his feet on the ground seems like an apt metaphor for how the party investigation is unfolding.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I actually like what I've seen of Tugendhat, as chair of the Foreign Affairs committee. Calm, intelligent, empathetic, neutral, measured and worldly. Ie, the polar opposite of what we currently have in there.





Dystopiary said:


> I suggest you have a look at his voting record. Far from empathetic.



beware of letting the current bunch of massive tory twunts make you think that ordinary tory twunts are decent or reasonable people...


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> beware of letting the current bunch of massive tory twunts make you think that ordinary tory twunts are decent or reasonable people...


that ship sailed many years ago


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I don't support capital punishment but this bit of graffiti in Tottenham made me smile.View attachment 307942


all is fair in love and class war


----------



## Petcha (Jan 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I suggest you have a look at his voting record. Far from empathetic.



He voted remain. Would have got whipped on other votes since which is normal practise in order to keep your job. I suspect he's been biding his time. If you actually read his statements in the Commons he's actually centrist, which I'd take right now.

Certainly in his more non partisan role as head of the Foreign Affairs select committee (and yes I'm geeky enough to watch those sessions) I've seen him destroy some of his Tory colleagues. I personally think he'd be a massive improvement, but let's face it either Boris survives this with the help of the massive Dick at Scotland Yard or Rishi eventually shows his hand.


----------



## Sue (Jan 29, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Hanging Johnson but leaving his feet on the ground seems like an apt metaphor for how the party investigation is unfolding.


Everyone's a critic . I'm sure we can agree on the sentiment behind it.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> beware of letting the current bunch of massive tory twunts make you think that ordinary tory twunts are decent or reasonable people...


No chance of that. I think they're all scumbags..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> He voted remain. Would have got whipped on other votes since which is normal practise in order to keep your job. I suspect he's been biding his time. If you actually read his statements in the Commons he's actually centrist, which I'd take right now.
> 
> Certainly in his more non partisan role as head of the Foreign Affairs select committee (and yes I'm geeky enough to watch those sessions) I've seen him destroy some of his Tory colleagues. I personally think he'd be a massive improvement, but let's face it either Boris survives this with the help of the massive Dick at Scotland Yard or Rishi eventually shows his hand.


that'll be massive baroness dick to you soon


----------



## teqniq (Jan 29, 2022)

This is all very cosy:


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> He voted remain. Would have got whipped on other votes since which is normal practise in order to keep your job. I suspect he's been biding his time. If you actually read his statements in the Commons he's actually centrist, which I'd take right now.
> 
> Certainly in his more non partisan role as head of the Foreign Affairs select committee (and yes I'm geeky enough to watch those sessions) I've seen him destroy some of his Tory colleagues. I personally think he'd be a massive improvement, but let's face it either Boris survives this with the help of the massive Dick at Scotland Yard or Rishi eventually shows his hand.


Like I said.... 

Voting record - Thomas Tugendhat MP, Tonbridge and Malling 

Consistently voted for phasing out *secure tenancies for life 

Generally voted against laws to promote equality and human rights 

Consistently voted for reducing the rate of corporation tax 

Consistently voted for phasing out secure tenancies for life 

Consistently voted for a stricter asylum system 

Consistently voted for mass surveillance of people’s communications and activities 

Consistently voted for requiring the mass retention of information about communications 

Consistently voted for more restrictive regulation of trade union activity 

Consistently voted against higher taxes on banks *


The guy's scum. They all are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This is all very cosy:



sounds too cosy for professionalism if you ask me


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Like I said....
> 
> Voting record - Thomas Tugendhat MP, Tonbridge and Malling
> 
> ...


yeh but what's worse is he's much more organised than johnson. imagine the damage someone competent might do


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but what's worse is he's much more organised than johnson. imagine the damage someone competent might do


Absolutely.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Like I said....
> 
> Voting record - Thomas Tugendhat MP, Tonbridge and Malling
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying. But I'm trying to be pragmatic. We are where we are. Of the likely contenders he's (to me anyway) the least worst. As I say he would have been whipped and there's no way he could become leader one day if he didnt toe the party line most of the time. I think he'd whip the Tory parliamentary party in a different way if he did become leader. I'm a born optimist of course.


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> He voted remain. Would have got whipped on other votes since which is normal practise in order to keep your job. I suspect he's been biding his time. If you actually read his statements in the Commons he's actually centrist, which I'd take right



Must have accidentally joined the Conservative party then, poor guy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> there's no way he could become leader one day if he didnt toe the party line most of the time.


----------



## vanya (Jan 29, 2022)

If there was one police force in this country to investigate honesty, truth and integrity in public life and completely make a dog's breakfast of it , the Met Police would be that force.

Johnson must have been punching the air with relief when he found that the Met Police and Cressida Dick were going to get involved in so called Partygate and the catalogue of Covid rules broken in Downing Street.

This has all the hallmarks of a cover up as Sue Gray gets thrown under a bus and Johnson and his cronies can spin utter nonsense about their innocence, while an international crisis like Ukraine gives Johnson an excuse to hide behind.

No coincidence that he is heading hot foot to eastern Europe, look out for some great photo opportunities and the right wing press printing dross and drivel.

Meanwhile Sue Gray has to make a career defining decision like other top civil servants have, does she go along with this charade or release the report in full to any sympathetic publication like the Guardian or opposition Parties and resign?

The enclosed article discusses these points but also catalogues the history of a pathological liar like Johnson who  is the worst British Prime Minister in history and still sits in Downing Street.

However i agree with all predictions pointing to an electoral meltdown for the Tories in May, the knife will finally be wielded by an exasperated section of Tory MPs and i would not be surprised if they made Jeremy Hunt leader in an attempt to bring sanity back.









						We don’t need Sue Gray’s report to tell us that Britain is run by a liar | Jonathan Freedland
					

The Met police delay of the partygate report will only deepen the public feeling that those in authority cannot be trusted, says Guardian columnist Jonathan Freedland




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2022)

Tops Pizza 😎





__





						Loading…
					





					www.topspizza.co.uk


----------



## Petcha (Jan 29, 2022)

strung out said:


> Must have accidentally joined the Conservative party then, poor guy



Put it this way. Would you prefer Boris Johnson was in charge or, well, basically anyone...  He seems a decent enough guy from what I've seen but I can see that's not going to fly, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## Petcha (Jan 29, 2022)

(its a low bar of course)

He completely destroyed Raab at the Select Committee anyway which was an absolute joy to watch. A confused sweating Raab wondering why his mate was being so mean to him and wishing he was still on the beach


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Put it this way. Would you prefer Boris Johnson was in charge or, well, basically anyone...  He seems a decent enough guy from what I've seen but I can see that's not going to fly, so I'll leave it there.


attempting to cast any vermin as a "decent guy" is quite ambitious for urban


----------



## Petcha (Jan 29, 2022)

brogdale said:


> attempting to cast any vermin as a "decent guy" is quite ambitious for urban



As I said, it's a low bar


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 29, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I get what you're saying. But I'm trying to be pragmatic. We are where we are. Of the likely contenders he's (to me anyway) the least worst. As I say he would have been whipped and there's no way he could become leader one day if he didnt toe the party line most of the time. I think he'd whip the Tory parliamentary party in a different way if he did become leader. I'm a born optimist of course.


I get the thing about whips, but if you're prepared to vote for things that make life harder for ordinary people, and for people who are already struggling or marginalised, and vote to support profits over people and the planet because you're getting pressure put on you to do so - _when you can literally leave_ - then what are you in politics for?


----------



## Petcha (Jan 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I get the thing about whips, but if you're prepared to vote for things that make life harder for ordinary people, and for people who are already struggling or marginalised, and vote to support profits over people and the planet because you're getting pressure put on you to do so - _when you can literally leave_ - then what are you in politics for?



I would hope because you have one eye on the bigger prize one day where you can actually change shit. Looking at this guy's voting record doesn't really tell the whole story.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2022)

Unsurprisingly the Guardian is agonising over the pros/cons of the delay to the publication of the Gray report, but amongst the pearl-clutching Dal Babu makes what looks like a valid point of criticism of Gray:


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Unsurprisingly the Guardian is agonising over the pros/cons of the delay to the publication of the Gray report, but amongst the pearl-clutching Dal Babu makes what looks like a valid point of criticism of Gray:
> 
> View attachment 307956


Although, the met were saying that they would not do anything.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Although, the met were saying that they would not do anything.


True enough, but if Gray uncovered criminality and did not present that to the Met it's a bit iffy, no?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 29, 2022)

The other thing is, whenever the Met manage to conclude their investigation, surely nobody thinks there's even the _slightest chance_ johnson or anyone close to him are going to be fined or charged with anything.  And when that is announced, it will be just an announcement, nothing about behaviour in no 10 or johnson's wider cabal.  I'm not quite at a conspiracy reading, but this is almost bound to benefit johnson (at least compared to having the original Gray report land as it was going to do).


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2022)

brogdale said:


> True enough, but if Gray uncovered criminality and did not present that to the Met it's a bit iffy, no?


Except she did. What she didn't do was halt her own investigation.


----------



## hegley (Jan 29, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> How on Earth will Putin manage to keep a straight face when Blustercunt the Clown gives him a call?
> “In my country we drink wodka… in your country you are ambushed by a cake”


My friend has both a British and Russian passport, says she's not sure which one she's most embarrassed about at the moment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2022)

hegley said:


> My friend has both a British and Russian passport, says she's not sure which one she's most embarrassed about at the moment.


Which has the worse picture?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 29, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The other thing is, whenever the Met manage to conclude their investigation, surely nobody thinks there's even the _slightest chance_ johnson or anyone close to him are going to be fined or charged with anything.  And when that is announced, it will be just an announcement, nothing about behaviour in no 10 or johnson's wider cabal.  I'm not quite at a conspiracy reading, but this is almost bound to benefit johnson (at least compared to having the original Gray report land as it was going to do).


I’m sure one or more of those loyal arselicking Downing Street advisors will happily admit to a misdemeanour and take a £200 fine to protect Johnson. They‘ll all be queueing up to say it was all their idea.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Except she did. What she didn't do was halt her own investigation.


Sorry, probably my fault for not not concentrating...is that what happened? She asked them to investigate?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2022)

This has had me giggling all day.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2022)

oops 









						Fresh revelations about Jennifer Arcuri affair threaten to damage Boris Johnson
					

Hundreds of pages of notes and documents have been handed to City Hall’s oversight committee




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She said on twitter a couple of weeks ago about partygate etc, ' I know how this ends' . 
Wonder if The Mirror will have owt for their Sundays?


----------



## contadino (Jan 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, another 'enquiry' that may get referred to the police. Best wait on every news bulletin with baited breath for months. Cos the last one really delivered the goods, right?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2022)

For once he gets something right, none of us are thinking about how to save Johnson.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 307973
> 
> .


Like ‘I think I’m going to hide in this fridge’


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jan 29, 2022)

Have we had this yet? It's not really a surprise but it's still appalling.


----------



## tommers (Jan 29, 2022)

He's got his tongue firmly in his cheek throughout that.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 29, 2022)

tommers said:


> He's got his tongue firmly in his cheek throughout that.


Sure, he's telling it all as if it's a great joke, because he knows no one would ever take it seriously. And here we are.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 29, 2022)

It's a game. All a game. And if you play it with him, you get chewed up.

If only everyone else could see that nothing's important. Ethics are just 'girly-swot' stuff. Enough people will laugh along and regard you as a bit of a legend.

But after over 160,000 dead, plus draining the exchequer to allow his cunt-riven circle to feed on our money (crisis = opportunity), the joke is wearing a bit thin to be honest


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Have we had this yet? It's not really a surprise but it's still appalling.



No idea of the age of the clip, but when he opens with "my theory, I've got a brilliant new strategy...", what he means is "We've all seen what Donald Trump does".


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 29, 2022)

it not funny kids.any of this. they are laughing at us


----------



## Raheem (Jan 29, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> it not funny kids.any of this. they are laughing at us


They never stop, it's just that at times like these we notice.


----------



## vanya (Jan 29, 2022)

I can't see Johnson lasting out the year. The May local elections will probably be abysmal for the Tories and at that point they will decide he's a liability and put the knife in. The Tories are completely ruthless; look at how they turned on Thatcher after all her achievements.

Personally I hope he does survive because if he does the way will be open for a comprehensive Labour victory at the next election. It's not just Johnson but his party of enablers who need to go. They knew what he was like when they voted for him.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 29, 2022)

It's the spiv tendencies bearing out: tell people what they want to hear, even it's also selfish and irresponsible. They aren't fit for governing the UK is the simple fact of the matter, as I see it. It's a degradation of an already corrupted governing system.

They are leading you and me in to poverty, trouble and danger. They don't even care though. The public debate (for want of a better description) is so infantilised, manipulated and narrow that the 'debate' is worthless now.

I doubt Johnson's ruling class credentials are worth much at this point, though. Once the spivs have spotted the next opportunity they will destroy him. No doubt it will get dirty from all sides. This is a supposedly 'Churchillian' leader according to... Boris Johnson. But, he is a coward and literally hides in fridges, and behind his privilege.

You can see them throwing their weight around, like, but he's fucked. It's a matter of time. All this tossing around with Putin, the rolling up his sleeves and tucking his tie in in hospitals whilst not even wearing a mask during the height of the pandemic? Partying while the nation is locked down?

It's now down to opportunism in terms of who and when. Personally I doubt this disgraceful episode can or will be quickly forgotten, so if the Tories want to prop him up for a while that goes against them anyhow. I hope they get destroyed in May.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2022)

vanya said:


> Personally I hope he does survive because if he does the way will be open for a comprehensive Labour victory at the next election.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Which has the worse picture?


Surely the key thing is what colour the passports are?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> that'll be massive baroness dick to you soon



Reminds me of a pub in Okinawa


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 30, 2022)

Johnson and Sunak are claiming that National Insurance is a progressive tax. It isn't.

As a tax on earned income it can't be because it has a rate cap above earnings of £50k; so the top 10% pay ever diminishing proportions of their salaries. That is not a progressive tax. 

Also it is a payroll tax not levied on other forms of income, e.g. dividends, rents and interest; these forms of income are themselves not evenly distributed through the population (ranked by income) so NI falls proportionately more heavily on those in work on lower incomes. 

It may seem a little matter in the big scheme of Johnson's awfulness, but this linguistic shifting of politics rightwards (see also the Tories use of the term Living Wage) really gets to me. It's yet another lie on top of all the others.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. here's a link to a good presentation of the above:Is NI regressive??


----------



## bimble (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm finding it properly depressing this moment, watching the whole thing slide down the headlines and he and the MET get to carry on regardless. He won't last long most likely but that kind of feels not the point. It's like when you've been ripped off and you know it and there's not a thing you can do.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 30, 2022)

This is a fair analysis of his governing style.








						Boris Johnson and the self-deception of his 'deluded collection of stooges'
					

The Prime Minister wrote that the most important tactic in politics is to "coddle the self-deception of the stooge."




					adambienkov.substack.com


----------



## bimble (Jan 30, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> This is a fair analysis of his governing style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One major consquence of which is that we have a cabinet of idiots, people promoted wildly beyond their competence, because Johnson only values loyalty nothing else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

bimble said:


> One major consquence of which is that we have a cabinet of idiots, people promoted wildly beyond their competence, because Johnson only values loyalty nothing else.


No. Johnson doesn't value loyalty, having none himself. But he does value incompetence, very few of his cabinet being realistic challengers to him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

bimble said:


> I'm finding it properly depressing this moment, watching the whole thing slide down the headlines and he and the MET get to carry on regardless. He won't last long most likely but that kind of feels not the point. It's like when you've been ripped off and you know it and there's not a thing you can do.


But if you combine with others you may find a thing or two occurs with you


----------



## bimble (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> But if you combine with others you may find a thing or two occurs with you


inspiring stuff. every time i 'unignore' you its very rewarding.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

Oh, to be a fly on the wall, MPs must be getting seriously pissed off with the continuing chaos, which is unlikely to improve over the coming days, it's a proper fucking mess, and everyone knows it.



> But at the heart of government things remained chaotic and tense on Saturday. Confusion was rife, and no one knew exactly what would happen next. The Cabinet Office has been handling all matters relating to the Gray report and No 10 was still in the dark about when she would hand over the neutered version to the prime minister.
> 
> *The two parts of Downing Street were said by one senior Whitehall source not to be talking to each other much as the drama reached its climax. “I have never known dysfunction like this,” said a former Tory cabinet minister. “They are in the same bloody building, they are part of the same operation.”*
> 
> If Johnson was feeling more relaxed at his Chequers country retreat, the same could not be said about large numbers of Conservative MPs. Both among those who want the prime minister gone and those who have yet to make up their minds (who together almost certainly comprise a majority) the feelings were of deepening frustration and mounting despair.







> Now, however, the fear is that the Gray report will be too limited in scope to deliver the full facts, or much clarity, and that judgment on Johnson will have to be postponed for weeks or months until the police investigation into partygate is concluded.
> 
> In that time, Tory MPs say, leadership speculation will not go away. Far from it. Rather, it will just intensify but without a contest being under way.
> 
> *As one former minister put it: “The danger is that everything that happens between now and when the police report comes will be viewed through the prism of leadership and leadership ambitions, not according to the merits of the actual proposals themselves. That is a terrible position for a government to be in.”*



Yep, that's exactly what will happen, if they don't get shot of him soon, the death by a thousand cuts, as David Davis predicted.









						Tories despair after Gray delay prolongs their leadership crisis
					

Police intervention buys time for Boris Johnson but fails to end tension and speculation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 30, 2022)

Send more troops to europe. Well who coudda seen that coming


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> No. Johnson doesn't value loyalty, having none himself. But he does value incompetence, very few of his cabinet being realistic challengers to him


He values loyalty to _him_, which he has in spades.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 30, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Send more troops to europe. Well who coudda seen that coming



sure double it to what 200 men wlll scare putin and his 100,000 or so


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> He values loyalty to _him_, which he has in spades.


Sunak's been very disloyal to him yet retains his spot

Liz truss has reportedly been canvassing support for months with her 'fizz with Liz' does. Yet she retains her spot.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Sunak's been very disloyal to him yet retains his spot
> 
> Liz truss has reportedly been canvassing support for months with her 'fizz with Liz' does. Yet she retains her spot.


I'm not saying it's the only thing he values, plus presumably he figures it would currently be more damaging than advantageous to him to get rid of them. He's still acting out of loyalty to him and his interests overall (though we can all agree or disagree with his assessment of just what is/n't in his best interests).


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 30, 2022)

Has he started a What's App group or Go Fund me page to raise funds for paying the FPN fines?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 30, 2022)

I've just had a link sent to me from 38degrees, about a petition to stop depiffle scrapping free LFTs ...

He's not _that_ stupid, surely ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

I think urban can agree with Cummings on this occasion. 









						Dominic Cummings: Boris Johnson Is A 'Complete F**kwit'. Getting Rid Of Him Is 'Like Cleaning The Drains'
					

Former top adviser says getting rid of the PM is an "unpleasant but necessary" job like "fixing the drains".




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				






> Dominic Cummings has said removing Boris Johnson from power is “an unpleasant but necessary job” similar to “fixing the drains”.







> Cummings said Johnson was now “rattling around in there [No.10] and fucking everything up for everyone and not doing the job properly”.
> 
> He also accused the prime minister of having being obsessed with whether Big Ben and told Cummings he was the “fucking king around here and I’m going to do what I want”.
> 
> “I was sitting in No.10 with Boris and the complete fuckwit is just babbling on about: ‘Will Big Ben bong for Brexit on the 31st of January?’ He goes on and on about this day after day,” Cummings said.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> I've just had a link sent to me from 38degrees, about a petition to stop depiffle scrapping free LFTs ...
> 
> He's not _that_ stupid, surely ?



There's been some rumblings about that since xmas

it would fit in to the 'covid is over' bollocks, and would get the (recorded) infection numbers down faster...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think urban can agree with Cummings on this occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cummings has set this all up quite well - well enough to get urban75 on side with his agenda.

It wasn't all that long ago that all the excitement on here was about ousting Dominic Cummings - how times change!


----------



## stdP (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Cummings has set this all up quite well - well enough to get urban75 on side with his agenda.
> 
> It wasn't all that long ago that all the excitement on here was about ousting Dominic Cummings - how times change!



What agenda have we all fallen for...? Perhaps I'm in the minority, but I don't find performing the mental gymnastics to think of both Johnson _and_ Cummings as dangerous arrogant shites whom I'd love to see being pressure-washed off the underside of a steamroller to be too much of an ordeal.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Cummings has set this all up quite well - well enough to get urban75 on side with his agenda.
> 
> It wasn't all that long ago that all the excitement on here was about ousting Dominic Cummings - how times change!



He's still a cunt, but he's a useful cunt on this issue.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Cummings has set this all up quite well - well enough to get urban75 on side with his agenda.



a tory PM Failing 

and us all finding it funny


so unlike urban75


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2022)

stdP said:


> What agenda have we all fallen for...? Perhaps I'm in the minority, but I don't find performing the mental gymnastics to think of both Johnson _and_ Cummings as dangerous arrogant shites whom I'd love to see being pressure-washed off the underside of a steamroller to be too much of an ordeal.



indeed.

while it's amusing to see one lying twunt calling another lying twunt a lying twunt, let us not forget they are both lying twunts


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

Have to say that I've also been a little irritated/concerned with how quickly many people seem to have switched to uncritically taking Cummings at his word, but we all do that in lots of instances, and it is also true that you can disagree with someone overall/in general, but still agree with them on specific points or lines of reasoning.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Have to say that I've also been a little irritated/concerned with how quickly many people seem to have switched to uncritically taking Cummings at his word, but we all do that in lots of instances, and it is also true that you can disagree with someone overall/in general, but still agree with them on specific points or lines of reasoning.



I think it's safe to believe most of what he says about Johnson, because it only backs up what we were already aware of, from many sources, over many years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not saying it's the only thing he values, plus presumably he figures it would currently be more damaging than advantageous to him to get rid of them. He's still acting out of loyalty to him and his interests overall (though we can all agree or disagree with his assessment of just what is/n't in his best interests).


Hes surrounded himself largely with non-entities, people who no one would trust to be leader of the Tory party, people like Dr Therese Coffey, like Dominic Raab. People who in any other walk of life would be laughed at as incompetent above and beyond the call of duty. Of course all of them are loyal to Johnson until that loyalty is actually tested, when like peter so many of them are found wanting


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think it's safe to believe most of what he says about Johnson, because it only backs up what we were already aware of, from many sources, over many years.


Aye, p'raps, but arguably by the exact same logic we have to be wary of believing it precisely _because _it confirms our own impressions of Johnson, confirmation bias 'n' all that.

So yeah, probably a lot of what Cummings says is based mostly in truth, but he could also exaggerate, omit, or pure out fabricate certain details.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Hes surrounded himself largely with non-entities, people who no one would trust to be leader of the Tory party, people like Dr Therese Coffey, like Dominic Raab. People who in any other walk of life would be laughed at as incompetent above and beyond the call of duty. Of course all of them are loyal to Johnson until that loyalty is actually tested, when like the evangelist so many of them are found wanting


Sure, wouldn't necessarily disagree, was just challenging the idea "Johnson doesn't value loyalty" and "because he doesn't have any".

I think he does value a certain kind of loyalty, in as much as it serves his ultimate aims and that loyalty to his own interests.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sure, wouldn't necessarily disagree, was just challenging the idea "Johnson doesn't value loyalty" and "because he doesn't have any".
> 
> I think he does value a certain kind of loyalty, in as much as it serves his ultimate aims and that loyalty to his own interests.


For someone who might value loyalty he's set himself up for a lot of disappointment


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

We can only hope...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2022)

stdP said:


> What agenda have we all fallen for...?


His agenda is certainly not to weaken the Tories or reduce the likelihood of someone sharing his views being in power.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> His agenda is certainly not to weaken the Tories or reduce the likelihood of someone sharing his views being in power.


<edit: wait, no, think I misunderstood your point>


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's still a cunt, but he's a useful cunt on this issue.


It's the other way around. You lot are useful to him. It's him who's in the position to prompt a load of stuff happening, and choose the timing. The internet numpties don't get that choice, just the opportunity to jump on the emotive bandwagon when it shows up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> His agenda is certainly not to weaken the Tories or reduce the likelihood of someone sharing his views being in power.


And the covid death toll is greater in Belgium than Britain.


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Cummings has set this all up quite well - well enough to get urban75 on side with his agenda.
> 
> It wasn't all that long ago that all the excitement on here was about ousting Dominic Cummings - how times change!



TBF I am not sure this is "Cummings' agenda" - they all knew what Johnson was like, and enough of them know that someone is going to have to be blamed for all the mistakes / omissions / crimes around COVID as well as the wider failure to deliver on that manifesto and to head off any other threatening crises.   He was always going to be the likely candidate.

Dom might be trying to be the Lobot of the piece but these type of co-ordinated events were probably always going to happen, probably in the way they are happening now, made worse by the way he was always going to try and defend himself.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> And the covid death toll is greater in Belgium than Britain.


Why are you so agitated about this?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Sunak's been very disloyal to him yet retains his spot
> 
> Liz truss has reportedly been canvassing support for months with her 'fizz with Liz' does. Yet she retains her spot.



Reshuffling at this point would make him look even weaker. And I'm not sure there's anyone left who is both loyal to Johnson and bright enough to spell their own name right two times out of three. He's already cunted off the whole 2019 'red wall' crop of tories.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Why are you so agitated about this?


You cannot trust a man who says 150,000 is less than 28,000


----------



## Humberto (Jan 30, 2022)

'Emotive' or not, I think the contempt Johnson has often shown for everyone is beyond arrogance, more reckless.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Reshuffling at this point would make him look even weaker. And I'm not sure there's anyone left who is both loyal to Johnson and bright enough to spell their own name right two times out of three. He's already cunted off the whole 2019 'red wall' crop of tories.


These things have been going on * for months * they aren't new issues. For a man whose government was elected with an eighty seat majority Johnson's turned out to be remarkably weak and what might be misconstrued as strength is only his stubbornness


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

Someone had to to do.


----------



## elbows (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's the other way around. You lot are useful to him. It's him who's in the position to prompt a load of stuff happening, and choose the timing. The internet numpties don't get that choice, just the opportunity to jump on the emotive bandwagon when it shows up.



We are not a blob and we are irrelevant to Cummings and his agendas. The front pages of newspapers and the discontent of tory backbenchers are not sponsored by the opinions of u75 posters.

Cummings has a 'seek revenge against Johnson' agenda but his primary agenda is still stuff to do with Whitehall and the civil service. He doesnt like the traditional approach and seeks to replace such things with stuff that pays more heed to modern forms of business management and ruthless use of information technologies. Thats an agenda that u75 contributors are unlikely to buy into.

He has seized upon grotesque pandemic management failures because there are easy ways he can use revelations about the details of such failings to further his agenda for the civil service. But the press and people like me on u75 have little problem taking the revelations he can provide as a former insider and disconnecting them from his civil service agenda. We can also disconnect other things he highlights from his broader agenda, eg when he moans about unnecessary secrecy that really has nothing to do with national security.

Following your logic would be an invitation for me not to make use of his pandemic evidence to expose bad pandemic failures, for fear of playing into his civil service agenda. But that is bullshit, especially since the establishment has many ways to minimise the scope of 'lessons learnt' in the pandemic, reducing them to very specific changes to the way in which public health and scientific information are utilised by the state during a pandemic. These things will likely only lead to minor structural reforms, and far more action will be found when entities like the broader tory party make use of the pandemic challenges to accelerate their NHS reform plans.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Cummings has set this all up quite well - well enough to get urban75 on side with his agenda.
> 
> It wasn't all that long ago that all the excitement on here was about ousting Dominic Cummings - how times change!


I shouldn't reply, I _shouldn't_...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I shouldn't reply, I _shouldn't_...



I am surprised that elbows bothered to reply to him TBH.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 30, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Have to say that I've also been a little irritated/concerned with how quickly many people seem to have switched to uncritically taking Cummings at his word, but we all do that in lots of instances, and it is also true that you can disagree with someone overall/in general, but still agree with them on specific points or lines of reasoning.


My impression is that cummings is generally offering the literal truth on much of this. However he will have reinvented the context for many of these stories i.e. they were things he was on board with or didn't say a word about at the time.  The fact that he's a fucking weasel serves to undermine what are probably genuine revelations.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Cummings has set this all up quite well - well enough to get urban75 on side with his agenda.
> 
> It wasn't all that long ago that all the excitement on here was about ousting Dominic Cummings - how times change!



Dunno. The "excitement" is more about the possibility of one monster fucking over another one. You can despise either of to them and be pleased to watch them infighting...


----------



## elbows (Jan 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am surprised that elbows bothered to reply to him TBH.



I became used to responding to him on pandemic threads. Its on my roadmap to ditch these requirements soon.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2022)

The pandemic threads are mostly fairly serious discussion. This one's just become a repository for dull memes and formulaic commentary. Might as well scroll through a facebook feed.


----------



## elbows (Jan 30, 2022)

If I knew you were Cummings I'd've baked a cake, baked a cake, baked a cake.

Cake news, fake news, teuchters tedious avenues.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The pandemic threads are mostly fairly serious discussion. This one's just become a repository for dull memes and formulaic commentary. Might as well scroll through a facebook feed.



Off you go then.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2022)

elbows said:


> but his primary agenda is still stuff to do with Whitehall and the civil service. He doesnt like the traditional approach and seeks to replace such things with stuff that pays more heed to modern forms of business management and ruthless use of information technologies.



no to mention replacing such things with stuff that pays more money to his chums...


----------



## contadino (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The pandemic threads are mostly fairly serious discussion. This one's just become a repository for dull memes and formulaic commentary. Might as well scroll through a facebook feed.


That says more about your Facebook feeds than this thread. Maybe if you hadn't joined the Tory Skidmark Enablers group your Facebook experience would be better..?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 30, 2022)

Devastating demolishing of Bojo by Andrew Neil on Ch4 just now.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 30, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Dunno. The "excitement" is more about the possibility of one monster fucking over another one. You can despise either of to them and be pleased to watch them infighting...


My enemy's enemy is not always my friend but I will enjoy watching them tearing into each other.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> My enemy's enemy is not always my friend but I will enjoy watching them tearing into each other.


Yeh I really enjoyed the cops and hunters setting about each other years back


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Devastating demolishing of Bojo by Andrew Neil on Ch4 just now.


Neil of course one of the people who sacked Johnson for lying


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The pandemic threads are mostly fairly serious discussion. This one's just become a repository for dull memes and formulaic commentary. Might as well scroll through a facebook feed.


Oh and fake news like your more people have died from covid in Belgium than here.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Neil of course one of the people who sacked Johnson for lying



And a massive sack of shit we can't get rid of all by himself.

Assume he taught Johnson all he knows.


----------



## elbows (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh and fake news like your more people have died from covid in Belgium than here.



If he could be bothered to respond to this frequent criticism from you then it would probably be to say that he was talking about deaths adjusted for population size, eg deaths per million people.

But then if he did that I would pipe up to say that limitations to testing, especially in the first wave, make those figures unreliable. And that I dont have a sense of how Belgium compares to the UK in terms of first wave undercounting. I can look at excess deaths though, and when adjusting those for population size the UK does worse than Belgium. Not that cumulative excess deaths are a perfect measure either, eg there are periods where there were less deaths than normal, often due to long periods of restrictions driving down deaths from other respiratory conditions, and also the phenomenon where periods of reduced economic activity tend to initially result in fewer deaths.

Graphs of both these forms of death data, adjusted for population size, are available here and this link is already setup to compare the UK to Belgium: COVID-19 Data Explorer


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2022)

elbows said:


> If he could be bothered to respond to this frequent criticism from you then it would probably be to say that he was talking about deaths adjusted for population size, eg deaths per million people.
> 
> But then if he did that I would pipe up to say that limitations to testing, especially in the first wave, make those figures unreliable. And that I dont have a sense of how Belgium compares to the UK in terms of first wave undercounting. I can look at excess deaths though, and when adjusting those for population size the UK does worse than Belgium. Not that cumulative excess deaths are a perfect measure either, eg there are periods where there were less deaths than normal, often due to long periods of restrictions driving down deaths from other respiratory conditions, and also the phenomenon where periods of reduced economic activity tend to initially result in fewer deaths.
> 
> Graphs of both these forms of death data, adjusted for population size, are available here and this link is already setup to compare the UK to Belgium: COVID-19 Data Explorer


I can't imagine someone as anal as teuchter confusing death rate and death toll


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I can't imagine someone as anal as teuchter confusing death rate and death toll


You never answered my question about why it agitates you so much.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 30, 2022)

//
LOL at these diseased Paedo Isles


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

just like musing, johnsons hero Churchill actually went to Russia under the radar in '42 to speak to Stalin. Johnson will probably send Putin a text to cement the deal


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

the twat


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 31, 2022)

little_legs said:


> //
> LOL at these diseased Paedo Isles


That would actually fit on the Viz letterbocks page perfectly


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2022)

If Tory MPs allow Boris Johnson to ride out this crisis they will only be inviting defea


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> That would actually fit on the Viz letterbocks page perfectly



Thought it was from that fine publiction, tbh!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Have to say that I've also been a little irritated/concerned with how quickly many people seem to have switched to uncritically taking Cummings at his word, but we all do that in lots of instances, and it is also true that you can disagree with someone overall/in general, but still agree with them on specific points or lines of reasoning.


I'm just here for the popcorn where Cummings is concerned.

Just because I'm enjoying the spectacle of Cummings skewering Johnson from the wings, doesn't mean I like, admire or support him. They both seem quite nasty pieces of work who will get their comeuppances, hopefully sooner rather than later.

I don't think anyone is uncritically taking him at his word, are they? I don't think anyone's been saying his word's gospel. I mean folks have been quoting him, sharing comments and links to his blog in much the same way they've shared info from other sources, such as tweets, articles from more mainstream media outlets, etc. It's all hearsay and caveat emptor unless verified/multi-sourced, isn't it? Although he was working there during much of the period in question, which does add a bit of weight to what he says - tempered, of course, by the bollocks about eyesight and Barnard Castle, etc., hence pending confirmation from other sources.

If Cummings and Johnson going for Mutually Assured Destruction is potentially what's going to do for Johnson, or a one-sided barrage from Cummings against Johnson, either is fine by me, then I'm going to be stocking up on popcorn and pulling up a seat and enjoying the show.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Sunak's been very disloyal to him yet retains his spot
> 
> Liz truss has reportedly been canvassing support for months with her 'fizz with Liz' does. Yet she retains her spot.


I doubt he sees Truss as a potential threat though, or at least not a viable one. He doesn't seem to treat women very well or have much respect for them. He seems himself in the Winston Churchill mold of statesman and he probably sees her as insufficiently political heavyweight


----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2022)

Comeuppances is a useful plural.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Comeuppances is a useful plural.


Autocorrect on my phone didn't like it, though, underlined it in red. I suppose it's probably more correct to say that they would both get their comeuppance, but it's late, I'm tired, I'm dozing off, just trying to catch up and see if I've missed anything before I go to sleep.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

Or comeuppence perhaps?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 31, 2022)

Comesuppance?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 31, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Comesuppance?



Scumuppance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

teuchter said:


> You never answered my question about why it agitates you so much.


No, I didn't


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2022)

Cummingsuppance?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I don't think anyone is uncritically taking him at his word, are they? I don't think anyone's been saying his word's gospel. I mean folks have been quoting him, sharing comments and links to his blog in much the same way they've shared info from other sources, such as tweets, articles from more mainstream media outlets, etc. It's all hearsay and caveat emptor unless verified/multi-sourced, isn't it? Although he was working there during much of the period in question, which does add a bit of weight to what he says - tempered, of course, by the bollocks about eyesight and Barnard Castle, etc., hence pending confirmation from other sources.


I should say, when I raised it it was more about people generally, outside of urban, on social media and out in the real world and such. I could be wrong, but it does seem that many people are, at the very least, being _less _critical and disbelieving. Kind of like earlier, it's often "well, that tracks with what I already thought of him, so I'm going to believe it's true, this time".

Again, also not saying none of it is true, simply that, as you allude to, Cummings has tarnished his own reliability with previous bollocks.

But, it's a phenomenon more generally that irritates me. See also: the sudden switcharound for a lot of people when the FBI were investigating Trump.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

That Andrew Neil Dispatches programme last night was hard hitting, well worth watching if you missed it, it's available on 'All 4'. 





__





						Loading…
					





					www.channel4.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Several news outlets now seem sure that Gray's report will land in Johnson's inbox today, so we could see him making a statement in the commons later, before he heads off to the borders of Ukraine, to enjoy a less hostile environment.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

confirmed by BBC


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

tommers said:


> confirmed by BBC



Yep, it seems to have landed, let the fun begin.

*Boris Johnson has been handed Sue Gray's report into Downing Street parties, ahead of its expected public release later.*


> The civil servant's inquiry has been looking into alleged parties in No 10 and other government buildings during Covid restrictions.
> It is unclear what exactly it will cover, after police asked for "minimal reference" to events it is investigating.











						Lockdown party report delivered to Downing Street
					

Boris Johnson is handed the results of Sue Gray report into Downing Street parties, ahead of expected public release.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



what fucking courier company were they using?


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 31, 2022)

gosub said:


> what fucking courier company were they using?


Herpes, probably, knowing Bunter's predilection for extra-marital cake ambushes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)

Johnson has been sacked









						Sunderland sack Johnson after Bolton loss
					

Sunderland sack boss Lee Johnson after almost 15 months in charge following Saturday's 6-0 League One thrashing at Bolton Wanderers.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2022)

Given all the madness that has surrounded her report in the last few days, Sue Gray's process has been relatively 'un-leaky'.  Suppose we'll actually have to wait till johnson decides he's built his defence.  Here are his initial thoughts:


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 31, 2022)

I've suggested in the past that the report will be a whitewash but I don't think whitewash is the right phrase.  

The scope of the investigation was to establish the facts.  There will be some email trails and some photos but a lot of it will inevitably be based upon he said, she said , they said etc.  

When it concerns outright liars desperate to save their own skin establishing facts under these circumstances may be tricky.  Basically I think there might be enough wriggle room for Johnson to deny everything and blame it on other people who he will promptly sack.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I've suggested in the past that the report will be a whitewash but I don't think whitewash is the right phrase.
> 
> The scope of the investigation was to establish the facts.  There will be some email trails and some photos but a lot of it will inevitably be based upon he said, she said , they said etc.
> 
> When it concerns outright liars desperate to save their own skin establishing facts under these circumstances may be tricky.  Basically I think there might be enough wriggle room for Johnson to deny everything and blame it on other people who he will promptly sack.


So more like a colander?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I've suggested in the past that the report will be a whitewash but I don't think whitewash is the right phrase.
> 
> The scope of the investigation was to establish the facts.  There will be some email trails and some photos but a lot of it will inevitably be based upon he said, she said , they said etc.
> 
> When it concerns outright liars desperate to save their own skin establishing facts under these circumstances may be tricky.  Basically I think there might be enough wriggle room for Johnson to deny everything and blame it on other people who he will promptly sack.


As well as this, I suspect a lot will depend on how the redacted bits 'appear'.  If it's a report where all the worst bits are simply not present, it becomes something johnson can survive - probably quite easily.  If it's 'this issue cannot be discussed here and has been referred to the Met', it becomes more problematic.  Suspect it will be closer to the former.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> So more like a colander?


Yes, like some relics it will be holy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Given all the madness that has surrounded her report in the last few days, Sue Gray's process has been relatively 'un-leaky'.  Suppose we'll actually have to wait till johnson decides he's built his defence.  Here are his initial thoughts:



Ah the Bart Simpson defence


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					assets.publishing.service.gov.uk


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

> As a result of the Metropolitan Police’s investigations, and so as not to prejudice the police investigative process, they have told me that it would only be appropriate to make minimal reference to the gatherings on the dates they are investigating. Unfortunately, this necessarily means that I am extremely limited in what I can say about those events and it is not possible at present to provide a meaningful report setting out and analysing the extensive factual information I have been able to gather.




hahahahah



> In respect of the gatherings that the Metropolitan Police has assessed as not reaching the threshold for criminal investigation; they have not requested any limitations be placed on the description of those events, however, I have decided not to publish factual accounts in relation to those four dates. I do not feel that I am able to do so without detriment to the overall balance of the findings.



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

fuck's sake.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

She could just have labelled all the pages like page 2 "This page is left intentionally blank" couldn't she?


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

11 pages to say "some of this stuff shouldn't have happened but I can't tell you what"

absolute jokes.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> She could just have labelled all the pages like page 2 "This page is left intentionally blank" couldn't she?


paper wasting cunts


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 31, 2022)

Well, that's me satisfied.  Time to move onto much more important things.


----------



## bimble (Jan 31, 2022)

at least she mentions that 'the excessive consumption of alcohol is not appropriate in a professional workplace at any time', thats at least something, proper pissed they must have been to get that in there.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

12 out of 16 deemed "potentially criminal" by the Met.  I guess that is the takeaway from this whole fiasco.


----------



## bimble (Jan 31, 2022)

tommers said:


> 12 out of 16 deemed "potentially criminal" by the Met.  I guess that is the takeaway from this whole fiasco.


but what does that mean, that people attending those 12 might get a fixed penalty notice at some point, a bit like a parking fine, thats it.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> but what does that mean, that people attending those 12 might get a fixed penalty notice at some point, thats it.


Could also have implications that PM misled Parliament.


----------



## bimble (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Could also have implications that PM misled Parliament.


wont be holding my breath.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> wont be holding my breath.


Nor me. Everyone talks about that being an automatic resigning matter. It wouldn't be the first time Johnson broke with convention. And the 22 won't sack him if they can see something in it for them in not doing so, or not doing so yet.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

# vi is a telling and damning finding:



> Some staff wanted to raise concerns about behaviours they witnessed at work but at times felt unable to do so. No member of staff should feel unable to report
> or challenge poor conduct where they witness it. There should be easier ways for staff to raise such concerns informally, outside of the line management chain.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2022)

“I’m very sorry if you think Sue Grey has delivered her report”.


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> “I’m very sorry if you think Sue Grey has delivered her report”.



Not convinced she has


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2022)

Supine said:


> Not convinced she has


Well, exactly.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2022)

tommers said:


> 11 pages to say "some of this stuff shouldn't have happened but I can't tell you what"
> 
> absolute jokes.


Pile of shite really innit 🤔


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

So, the Met are not investigating 8 events, as wildly reported before, but 12 that have reached their threshold for investigation, that's not a good look.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Pile of shite really innit 🤔


I dunno. It's clear from the report that one of the parties that didn't happen and that the PM didn't know about and didn't know were illegal actually took place in the PM's flat. Parking ticket? sorry officer, I didn't realise those yellow lines were yellow.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Johnson has just left Downing Street for the Commons, I think I'll crack open a can, sit back & enjoy the entertainment.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I dunno. It's clear from the report that one of the parties that didn't happen and that the PM didn't know about and didn't know were illegal actually took place in the PM's flat. Parking ticket? sorry officer, I didn't realise those yellow lines were yellow.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I dunno. It's clear from the report that one of the parties that didn't happen and that the PM didn't know about and didn't know were illegal actually took place in the PM's flat. Parking ticket? sorry officer, I didn't realise those yellow lines were yellow.


i thought the yellow was some of the remaining gold from dick whittington's day


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson has just left Downing Street for the Commons, I think I'll crack open a can, sit back & enjoy the entertainment.



Is he off to find a fridge, or maybe he'll suddenly develop Covid again.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

state of these fuckers...



> Although the pdf runs to 12 pages, in fact the Sue Gray report only really runs to five and a half pages. The rest of is taken up with two factual and non-contentious annexes, and blank space.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> state of these fuckers...



This is why people go to uni. Valuable life skills.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

As the BBC put it in one of the live updates page headings, "I was limited so no meaningful report at present - Gray".

Now we'll have the spectacle of opposition MPs trying to make the most of leadership failures and drinking culture stuff. I hope they take the piss out of how empty this 'update' was.

I wonder how long I will manage to watch BBC Parliament today before I've had enough.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Is he off to find a fridge, or maybe he'll suddenly develop Covid again.


off to defect to russia, ie come home.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> off to defect to russia, ie come home.



often thought Trump will do that, if he's ever charged with something serious


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

The BBC says this in the 15:02 entry of their live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60147988 :



> Sue Gray's report lists 16 gatherings she's investigated; that's more than had been highlighted in the media.
> 
> Of those, four did not reach the threshold for the police to investigate.
> 
> ...





> Much of his justification for what went on the building has so far rested on Downing Street also being a workplace.
> 
> That argument would seem more difficult to apply to the flat, which is his private residence.



However I note that Gray included some wiggle room in terms of the purpose of the flat:



> The Prime Minister’s flat and the Downing Street garden are in close proximity to the offices and serve a dual office and private purpose.



Some of her wriggling offers clues about what the tone of the full report would have been like.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>





I'd have saod "Boris is in it of course standards are low" and guess what I'm still saying


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 31, 2022)

tommers said:


>




That's not remotely the smoking gun that we wish it was - In Boris-world, this was no party


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

I hate his voice, I mean his whole being more and more with every second.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

one of the more demented statements of recent times this

"I get it and I will fix it"


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Boris the Builder.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> one of the more demented statements of recent times this
> 
> "I get it and I will fix it"


he's fixed so many things but not in a good way


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2022)

We got Brexit done. Ports! Vaccines!


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 31, 2022)

elbows said:


> The BBC says this in the 15:02 entry of their live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60147988 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given loads of us have been working from home an awful lot over the last two years is she suggesting we were free to hold house parties after all?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> We got Brexit done. Ports! Vaccines!


there's loads more brexit fun still to come


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

haha Starmer quoting Thatcher at him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> haha Starmer quoting Thatcher at him


auld stamper starmer?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

haha Johnson has completely and utterly lost his rag

accused Starmer of letting Savile off


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 31, 2022)

Savile ffs? Desperate.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

The floundering man flounders.


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2022)

‘He [Starmer] refused to prosecute Jimmy Savile’

That is fucking desperate


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

This is incredibly, incredibly bad.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Theresa May now, come not to praise the PM but bury him.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

At the end of the day the Tories have and always will be scum.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Treezer laying into him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

<off to the fridge, I need more drink, now where's that suitcase when I need it?>


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 31, 2022)

What he really is aching to do is to scream 'fuck off, I can do what I want'. 

Such a fucking tosser.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Blackford is having fun.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Blackford earning his keep.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

This is great.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

Go Blackford!


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Johnson lying about lying now.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

Gah.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

hahaha


OK, inadvertently


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

Yay!


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

_Andrew Mitchell_ telling him to get lost


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

The speaker was going to order Blackford to leave, but he already had.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Speaker was going to order Blackford to leave, but he already had.


He just got a follower on twatter from me with a gushing message


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

This is turning out so well.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

am hoping for some video evidence of these exchanges


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

I just waiting for more Tories to tell Johnson to get lost


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Blackford earning his keep.



Literally applauded the screen at one point


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

Think this is the end game isn’t it? Just his reactions, no actual defence offered. Fuck him.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

Blackford calling him (and other Tories) out for laughing was good. Contemptuous pricks.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2022)

Excellent


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

the look on Bernard Jenkin's face then


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

Fucking vaccine blah blah.

We have the fastest growing economy only because it contracted more than most other countries. No brag there.


----------



## starfish (Jan 31, 2022)

Total & utter shameless cunt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Fucking vaccine blah blah.
> 
> We have the fastest growing economy only because it contracted more than most other countries. No brag there.



The economy isn’t going to bring back people’s grandmas, it’s not going to hold a sick newborn. 

Fuck. The. Economy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

May was good putting the knife in, but Mitchell was better, with twisting it. 



> *Andrew Mitchell*, the former Tory international development secretary, says he has supported Johnson since he played a role in getting him on the Conservative party’s candidates list 30 years ago. But now he can no longer support him, he says.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

the state of Fabricant's jacket

looks like he's been on the coffeemate again


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

It’s like he’s talking about some event that had nothing to do with him.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Tory MP asking him the question Diane Abbott asked, and reminding him he didn't answer it.

He doesn't answer him either.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 31, 2022)

The core values of our Prime Minister. A shameless, shameless man.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> the state of Fabricant's jacket
> 
> looks like he's been on the coffeemate again



Fabricant managed to make Boris look the most foolish he’s been even though he was being a toadying shit merkin


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

i wonder how much johnson will praise the met when they shaft him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The economy isn’t going to bring back people’s grandmas, it’s not going to hold a sick newborn.
> 
> Fuck. The. Economy.


the economy will kill us all


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm surprised MPs with masks on don't just shout "liar" "did you say that? someone said that who said that?"


----------



## TopCat (Jan 31, 2022)

Pure Alice in wonderland stuff.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Another Tory has gone for him, calling for him to ask Gray to publish her full report now, and basically for him to deal with it.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Steve Baker is so angry he can't even look at him


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

lots of Tories asking whether the report will ever be published; Johnson now saying *he* will decide


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Johnson is burying himself here; clear that his own benches now think he won't ever publish the full report.
if they stick with this, they're fucked.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> lots of Tories asking whether the report will ever be published; Johnson now saying *he* will decide



Aye, surely this will not go down well with the back benchers, certainly doesn't look like it from some of their faces.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

Any chance there will be a stampede of Tories rushing to post their "no confidence" letters?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Any chance there will be a stampede of Tories rushing to post their "no confidence" letters?



It certainly could, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Any chance there will be a stampede of Tories rushing to post their "no confidence" letters?



A fairly good chance, I think - yes, the usual sycophants have acted in the way they always do but the realization he is never going to publish this should push them over the number of letters.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Any chance there will be a stampede of Tories rushing to post their "no confidence" letters?


The fact that not even 54 have yet done so will be to their eternal shame.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

Rees-Mogg looking rather crestfallen.
It makes me smile.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Rees-Mogg looking rather crestfallen.
> It makes me smile.



He should have a nap


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The fact that not even 54 have yet done so will be to their eternal shame.


I do get why they decided to hold off, but after this performance, can there be any doubt about the contempt in which Johnson holds them, the civil servants, assistants, etc? Not to mention the....voters.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> He should have a nap


The long nap.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

haha 

Tory MP stands up to read out a planted question attacking the parties opposite for wasting parliamentary time.  The Speaker points out this is a Prime Ministerial statement, on government time, so the fault is the government's.  She sits down, ashamed.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

the cunt is still talking 


out of the eu and facing up against Putin


err about the parties ya cockwombles


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 31, 2022)

What a car crash this is. Lol.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Interesting to see the Tory back benches emptying. Or am I imagining it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> What a car crash this is. Lol.


In slow motion too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2022)

was that a "red wall " sycophant just now ? (Scunthorpe)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> What a car crash this is. Lol.



I expected it would be, but not this good.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

invitations only to get pissed in the garden


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> was that a "red wedge" sycophant just now ? (Scunthorpe)


I believe so. I muttered fuck off at the TV. Again


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Interesting to see the Tory back benches emptying. Or am I imagining it?


 Not entirely still half full


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Excellent



Mr. Speaker almost seems in tears at one point, and who is he telling to shut up?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Tory MP tells the House about how he went to his nan's funeral, how he couldn't hug his parents, and then asks Johnson whether he thinks he is a fool.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

do you take me as a fool "wait for the police report"


yes he takes you for a fool


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Interesting to see the Tory back benches emptying. Or am I imagining it?


All round to Brady’s shed waving letters?


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Aaron Bell (Tory) recounts visit to funeral observing rules: Does the Prime Minister take me for a fool?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Aaron Bell (Tory) recounts visit to funeral observing rules: Does the Prime Minister take me for a fool?



That was hard hitting, excellent stuff.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> do you take me as a fool "wait for the police report"
> 
> 
> yes he takes you for a fool



This is the angriest I can ever remember some Tory MPs at a Tory leader.   That question was said with proper hatred.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> Tory MP tells the House about how he went to his nan's funeral, how he couldn't hug his parents, and then asks Johnson whether he thinks he is a fool.


That was pretty strong from his own side. I think it’s sinking in that there will be quite a few letters winging there way to the 22 committee tonight.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> This is the angriest I can ever remember some Tory MPs at a Tory leader.   That question was said with proper hatred.



he still giving him a looking of damnation that you cannot say Boris deserves

to push that off with wait for the police report after the mess that is this report

hope he got his letter to 1922 in his pocket


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

He's lying to his own backbenchers about publishing the full report from the dispatch box; I make that about 5 of them now who've asked him.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

is Mogg crying


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> is Mogg crying


I'm listening to the radio so cant see it


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> is Mogg crying


clearly stopped taking his uppers and now taking downers


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

i did not say goodbye to my grandparents so i would like to talk the pm for his aplogie

who is the waste of a human body


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> is Mogg crying


I do hope so


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 31, 2022)

54 letters come 9am?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

I don't think Johnson thought it was ever going to be this bad, he's seriously struggling with it.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> is Mogg crying



he really does look in bits, did that start after the Bell question?


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 54 letters come 9am?


Source?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

Is anyone keeping a list of the toady cunts standing up for him?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

are you a dog errol 


get your tongue out of his arse


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2022)

Who is this cunt!?


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2022)

There are apparently *300* party photos.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Rob Roberts making an appearance now, only to be told to shut up by the Speaker.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

magneze said:


> There are apparently *300* party photos.



More than 300.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Jesus, that fucking sex-pest is on his feet now.
Why is he even allowed in there?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

but i was having a Party!!


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Is anyone keeping a list of the toady cunts standing up for him?


I lost count after 1😆


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 54 letters come 9am?


9 pm


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> More than 300.



old news is old news


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

hmm were have all the tories gone


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

here is the Aaron Bell question for anyone who hasnt seen it yet:


----------



## LDC (Jan 31, 2022)

I just don't know how someone doesn't lose the plot and scream incoherently and then throw something or punch him tbh. Anyone with any decency would at the _very least _turn their back on him and walk out of that fucking place.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

jesus their are some toads on the tory side

"it was right to bring in the rule even if the pm did not follow them "


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Watching the front bench terrified as they keep looking over their shoulder is rather satisfying.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> here is the Aaron Bell question for anyone who hasnt seen it yet:



Wow, thank you, interesting to see Dorries biting her nails in the background.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Aye, surely this will not go down well with the back benchers, certainly doesn't look like it from some of their faces.


yeh when yer man asked again diane abbott's question i knew that was a significant moment.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2022)

Julie from Blackpool can fuck off too!!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

did not know the bad tribute act from only fools and horses was mp for Blackpool


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

delivering Bwexit what's that again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Watching the front bench terrified as they keep looking over their shoulder is rather satisfying.


they were all watching carry on cleo last night and can't get kenneth williams' fine performance as caesar out of their minds


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Scott Benton is down there at the Rosindell level of evolution.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> delivering Bwexit what's that again?




Welease Woderick!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Jesus, that fucking sex-pest is on his feet now.
> Why is he even allowed in there?



Which particular one? There have been a few.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

Patel's looking the unhappiest and angriest I've seen her


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

I wish someone would stand up and say that the crisis in Ukraine is exactly why the country cannot have a leader who treats the truth with such contempt.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Scott Benton is down there at the Rosindell level of evolution.



is he the same wanker who tried to claim for council 3 jobs during lockdown whilst being a mp


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Which particular one? There have been a few.



Rob Roberts, the shame of Mold


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Patel's looking the unhappiest and angriest I've seen her


Her dreams disintegrating like a Hammer horror film vampire!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

no you do Drugs ..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

agricola said:


> I wish someone would stand up and say that the crisis in Ukraine is exactly why the country cannot have a leader who treats the truth with such contempt.


not just a dodgy leader but a pisspoor house of commons


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Patel's looking the unhappiest and angriest I've seen her


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Every time they show the Tory benches, the more empty spaces, I can't believe how many have walked out on him.


----------



## pesh (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> no you do Drugs ..


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

the cunt's reply to drug taking  lets have details


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2022)

Shaving cut?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 31, 2022)

What the fuck was that response to drugs at No.10? Holy shit


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

has he been sharing lines of coke is starmmer


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Every time they show the Tory benches, the more empty spaces, I can't believe how many have walked out on him.



Work events to go to


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh shut up you fool!!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Work events to go to



Letters to write.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

Who's been taken drugs in the Labour Party then?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

someone been onto the bbc 

"Cut the feed cut the feed we are looking like cunts"


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

avalable on bbc parliment if you have it


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> the cunt's reply to drug taking  lets have details



Johnson burst in to Starmer's cubicle like the boorish lout he is, rolled note in hand and forced his way down on to the cistern and hoovered up a poodle's leg whilst Keith meekly protested. Only when it was too late did it transpire that ket was on the menu that lunchtime...you can see why Johnson's angry at the memory.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

magneze said:


> There are apparently *300* party photos.


Selfless Sunak quite generous with the OB then!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

While it's not allowed to call him a liar I note with approval it's ok to call him the most corrupt since the second world war


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm were have all the tories gone


Writing letters we can hope…


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

were you drunk enough to tell the truth


"i can ensure the honerable sir "no"


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Letters to write.


Backs to stab. At least that's what Johnson will think if/when it comes down to it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

you can see the people around him counting the numbers still on the benches

happy times


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

In particular, I am so enjoying the clear discomfort of Mogg.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

Mogg and Patel how am i tied to this gobshite


they both walk out if it was not for optics


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 31, 2022)

the tory backbencher rebels will have to make an immediate decision on weather they want this to drag on and on - with the outcome of the met investigation still to come - or if they need to act now.  We should know either way within 24 hours i guess.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

I bet those on the front bench wish they had come with masks, so people couldn't read their faces so easily.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

has abbot spoke yet or is she waiting to call him out


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2022)

Abbots already been on


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

thank you


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> the cunt's reply to drug taking  lets have details


tbh it came across like projection,  classic 'cornered narcisist' behavior.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

I'd missed this...funny as fuck...clowns


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

coke stains all over number 10



"it was the previous party and larry the cat so their "


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

what is caroline johnson a doctor of ffs


seriously a medical doctor waiting 2 hours standing up and standing down to come out with
that this topic is  what it wasting the pm time


strike her off already


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I bet those on the front bench wish they had come with masks, so people couldn't read their faces so easily.



Yes although frankly some of the expressions today were not so very different to how I've seen them look on plenty of previous occasions. Patel for example often looks like that as part of the routine of sniping at off-microphone comments from the opposing benches.

Those on the front bench who did wear a mask today included Sunak and Javid.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> Abbots already been on


Yes, she set up the spike for Harper's smash.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

Laser like focus! Same as mine when I'm pissed.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> what is caroline johnson a doctor of ffs


She's a paediatrician.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

elbows said:


> Those on the front bench who did wear a mask today included Sunak and Javid.



And, I bet Sunak was smiling under his.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> what is caroline johnson a doctor of ffs



Part-time consultant paediatrician.


----------



## LDC (Jan 31, 2022)

Nadine Dorris on the BBC news looking like she's on speed, babbling incoherently and twitching in full support of Johnson.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

she should be struck off if being a member of the NHS she is defending the ballbag Boris 

by saying taking to task for his parties is a waste of time


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2022)

_Really?_


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

I used to support Mussolini but now I'm not too sure


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

And it’s Johnson this, an Johnson that, an chuck him out, the brute.
But it’s who’s under the table?
When the shit begins to shoot!


With apologies to Mr Kipling of cake fame!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

so liz truss is going to ukraine not Boris


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

teqniq said:


> _Really?_



Christ, they're thick.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so liz truss is going to ukraine not Boris


pork wars!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

Mrs monotone will bore him into submission.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

I condemn this statement to the house  
God she's fucking useless.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Good q from the nationalists.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2022)

I've been working this afternoon and just seen the reporting of the shitshow on here. However shambolic he has been and however much it feels like the end of the line for johnson, I'm not quite convinced this adds up to 54 signatures yet.  There will still be a number of his MPs hiding behind the new 'let's wait for...' line, in this case the police, but still a wait.  I might be wrong in a matter of hours, but this still feels like it could drag on.  There certainly hasn't been a sense there's an active leadership campaign starting up in the shadows (despite Sunak's ducking and diving).


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

DP:

Below


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I've been working this afternoon and just seen the reporting of the shitshow on here. However shambolic he has been and however much it feels like the end of the line for johnson, I'm not quite convinced this adds up to 54 signatures yet.  There will still be a number of his MPs hiding behind the new 'let's wait for...' line, in this case the police, but still a wait.  I might be wrong in a matter of hours, but this still feels like it could drag on.  There certainly hasn't been a sense there's an active leadership campaign starting up in the shadows (despite Sunak's ducking and diving).


I think we're going to have to wait for the results of the Met's enquiry


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I've been working this afternoon and just seen the reporting of the shitshow on here. However shambolic he has been and however much it feels like the end of the line for johnson, I'm not quite convinced this adds up to 54 signatures yet.  There will still be a number of his MPs hiding behind the new 'let's wait for...' line, in this case the police, but still a wait.  I might be wrong in a matter of hours, but this still feels like it could drag on.  There certainly hasn't been a sense there's an active leadership campaign starting up in the shadows (despite Sunak's ducking and diving).


But...channelling the Hedgies...either outcome hold promise for more damage to the vermin.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2022)

So, how long does a met enquiry take?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

pm has won a bit of space ?

fuck off bbc


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so liz truss is going to ukraine not Boris


Try to remember how Ukraine was before Truss was involved.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?




depends if we have a war or a suitable good day for it to come out


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?


years


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 31, 2022)

What was he saying about protectimg the west against Putin? 
What an absolute tit!! 
War mongering fucking idiot. 

I swear he sees hinself as another Churchill...
He would love a ww3. 

Parliament needs to find a way to fuck him out of politics pronto.  

Mind you a shit load of toried need to go too.


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?



there isn't a Bank Holiday until April, so at least three months


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

he thinks he another churchill 



history will see him as another chamberlin if the war starts...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Horrible cunt but, in the circs, this political tweet is lol



_*roost*_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?


We'll have to wait for the enquiry to be published.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2022)

🤣


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I think we're going to have to wait for the results of the Met's enquiry






			
				The Met said:
			
		

> We're going to need a bigger carpet


nicked from Twitter


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?




However long the PM needs


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he thinks he another churchill
> 
> 
> 
> history will see him as another chamberlin if the war starts...


Don't be so mean to poor Chamberlain

Johnson is like Churchill. Only it's never 1940, it's always 1915


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (Jan 31, 2022)

Johnsons one remaining strategy is to nuke St Petersburg.
'Hmmmm worth a try' he thinks.


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?


about a week after all the fines are quietly paid, they can come to the House, say the Police have concluded their inquiry and no further action will be taken.  And it will be true


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 31, 2022)

The Met have said not longer than a year!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Maybe blustercunt's fastest u-turn shows that the rebellion is obvious to them now.

He's fucked.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

If he doesn’t go now, when will he go?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> If he doesn’t go now, when will he go?


⚰️


----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> So, how long does a met enquiry take?


No more than a year, the Dick has said.  So that’s all right then.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 31, 2022)

"I imagine that I'm gonna be asked 'to wait for something else,' but can I simply just ask the Prime minister, was the Prime Minister present at the event in his flat on the 13th of November? I assume he doesn't need other people to tell him whether he was there or not." 

 

🤣


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

missed the jimmy savile link when was that?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

btw...I'm not imagining this am I?

blustercunt really did invoke Jimmy Savile in his defence against Starmer?

'kinnel


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 31, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> If he doesn’t go now, when will he go?



He will keep wriggling and try and "tough it out". He would literally burn the whole country to the ground to ensure he keeps being PM for another while.

The good news is he is now effectively an asbestos sarcophagus wrapped around a fissured & rancorous Tory party. The longer the self-obsessed buffoon stays, the worse it is for them.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> btw...I'm not imagining this am I?
> 
> blustercunt really did invoke Jimmy Savile in his defence against Starmer?
> 
> 'kinnel


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> missed the jimmy savile link when was that?



right at the start, as part of his reply to Starmer


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Here it is.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## bimble (Jan 31, 2022)

Haven’t grinned whilst watching politics for a very long time. An unexpectly good day in parliament: )


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> The good news is he is now effectively an asbestos sarcophagus wrapped around a fissured & rancorous Tory party. The longer the self-obsessed buffoon stays, the worse it is for them.



I think the best case scenario might be if there's a no confidence vote which Johnson narrowly wins, followed by a load more shit coming out (those pictures will be in the press soon enough won't they) with him then refusing to budge.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes I'm sure Dominic Cummings has plenty more toxic diahorrea to skitter out all over any attempted re-set by Johnson, in the event that the Met do a whitewash and issue fixed penalties to a few hapless junior staffers whilst somehow avoiding any "political judgements which are not a matter for the police" in respect of the blustercunt.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I'd missed this...funny as fuck...clowns



Of course Russia wouldn't do that. It's a matter of principle: let him twist in the wind.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 31, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Yes I'm sure Dominic Cummings has plenty more toxic diahorrea to skitter out all over any attempted re-set by Johnson, in the event that the Met do a whitewash and issue fixed penalties to a few hapless junior staffers whilst somehow avoiding any "political judgements which are not a matter for the police" in respect of the blustercunt.


There’s a fair chance old Dom will find himself on the end of a fixed penalty notice given he’s pictured at at least one of the gatherings. It’d be darkly ironic if he gets a ticket and Johnson doesn’t, much as I’m desperate to see blustercunt well and truly skewered.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

he has reported that he cancelled  a call with Putin for this show today


think you got told to fuck off Boris or he'd ambush you with a victoria sponge


and now Truss is going to Ukraine


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s a fair chance old Dom will find himself on the end of a fixed penalty notice given he’s pictured at at least one of the gatherings. It’d be darkly ironic if he gets a ticket and Johnson doesn’t, much as I’m desperate to see blustercunt well and truly skewered.



If you mean the garden picture we've already seen then that is one of the small number of gatherings that didnt meet the police threshold for further investigation.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 31, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s a fair chance old Dom will find himself on the end of a fixed penalty notice given he’s pictured at at least one of the gatherings. It’d be darkly ironic if he gets a ticket and Johnson doesn’t, much as I’m desperate to see blustercunt well and truly skewered.


I get the feeling with Dom if that happened he'd publish pretty much everything.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> and now Truss is going to Ukraine



Let's hope they keep her.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 31, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s a fair chance old Dom will find himself on the end of a fixed penalty notice given he’s pictured at at least one of the gatherings. It’d be darkly ironic if he gets a ticket and Johnson doesn’t, much as I’m desperate to see blustercunt well and truly skewered.



Doesn't really matter to him though does it?


----------



## bimble (Jan 31, 2022)

Why is he not rushing off to save Ukraine anymore?


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Of course Russia wouldn't do that. It's a matter of principle: let him twist in the wind.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> Why is he not rushing off to save Ukraine anymore?



Bit busy trying to save his own arse.


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> Why is he not rushing off to save Ukraine anymore?


Worried that they'll change the locks while he's away.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

Fucking ludicrous - the cunt can lie and get away with it but, again, if you say he's lied you get expelled.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

Dom’d if he goes, Damned if he doesn’t.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2022)

Natalie Elphicke really is an ugly piece of work:



Just in case you're unsure whether this is true, watch at 2:24:09:



It seems to be a theme of hers, desperate nasty xenophobic shit in an attempt to shift the narrative:









						Tackling the small boats crisis
					

For too long illegal entrants have brazenly broken into Britain. Motoring across the English Channel straight on to local beaches or waiting to be collected by Border Force before being brought to …




					natalieelphicke.com


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2022)

fishfinger said:


> Worried that they'll change the locks while he's away.


or have a massive party


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> Why is he not rushing off to save Ukraine anymore?


Afaik Truss is heading to Moscow, and Johnson to Ukraine as planned; all that's changed is that the telephone call to Putin has been put off because of this afternoon's shenanigans. 
Moscow and Ukraine can keep them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh, he's currently addressing begging to the 1922 committee,


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Afaik Truss is heading to Moscow, and Johnson to Ukraine as planned; all that's changed is that the telephone call to Putin has been put off because of this afternoon's shenanigans.
> Moscow and Ukraine can keep them.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

fair play cupid


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

Hang in there son, your work is not yet over….


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 31, 2022)

I think the reason Bojo is still here is that Tory MPs aren't decided on his successor. They know he must go but aren't swayed enough to focus on a new leader.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 31, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Natalie Elphicke really is an ugly piece of work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw that...
I didnt know what she meant. I thougjt she was on about fishing boats

What an absolutely nasty individual.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Natalie Elphicke really is an ugly piece of work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBF she is the MP for Dover.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

weepiper said:


>




Ah I see she was previously fired then reinstated in her PPS role, due to not being happy with the Paterson shit and abstaining.



> Richardson served as a Parliamentary Private Secretary (PPS) to the ministerial team at the Department for Education,[6] and following this, to Communities Secretary Michael Gove.[7] On 3 November 2021, she was fired from her PPS role after abstaining on a government-backed amendment to overhaul the Commons' disciplinary process in response to the proposed suspension of Owen Paterson.[7] She was reinstated to her PPS role the following day.[8]



Also got into parliament in the first place because of the previous MP not being happy with Johnsons version of Brexit.



> Following incumbent MP Anne Milton's resignation from the Conservative Party in opposition to the Brexit policies of Prime Minister Boris Johnson, Richardson was selected as the party's candidate for the Guildford constituency.











						Angela Richardson - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> Why is he not rushing off to save Ukraine anymore?



intelligence sources suggest an ambush may be being planned


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, he's currently addressing begging to the 1922 committee,


not just the '92, payroll as well. Plenty of junior ministers & pps' are likely to be unhappy too.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> the tory backbencher rebels will have to make an immediate decision on weather they want this to drag on and on - with the outcome of the met investigation still to come - or if they need to act now.  We should know either way within 24 hours i guess.



Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.


That isn't what happened last time.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.



do you still support Boris position Sass?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.



Only if it doesn't work, and the disloyal will be facing deselection anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.


Do you not remember what the current pm did to the last pm?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Going well


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 31, 2022)

belboid said:


> not just the '92, payroll as well. Plenty of junior ministers & pps' are likely to be unhappy too.


 It also means that all of those currently benefiting from his patronage can be in the audience to 'cheer him to the echo' or whatever shit it is they do....banging desks or something isn't it?... just like being back in upper school.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> do you still support Boris position Sass?



They don't think he has ever supported Johnson.

Sasaferrato?


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Going well
> 
> View attachment 308231


Wow she looks demented lol


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>




No wonder they couldnt all fit in the room.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

interested in, if sass has any faith in boris ?


----------



## agricola (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Going well
> 
> View attachment 308231



so thats two senior Tories with royal DNA - Cameron with the British Royal Family, and Dorries with the Habsburgs


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.



Any chance of advancement under Johnson's leadership, or what remains of it.

Johnson's complete lack of loyalty to anyone but himself bites him in the arse here. As soon as the likely value of staying on his good side falls below a certain point, his support will quickly evaporate.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Must admit, that doesn't quite sound like they've plucked up the nerve to bin him off yet. Despicable cunts, hiding behind an inquiry by the bloke who went to the party, behind Sue Gray's inquiry, behind dick's long grass tame inquiry, well, just hiding behind their own moral inadequacy.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Going well
> 
> View attachment 308231


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Sir Malcolm Rifkind has just been on Sky, bashing the Boris. pointing out Gove had resigned over a single embrace, not a whole load of parties.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

Top tip PM, should you decide to take the honourable way out, use a candlestick on yourself in in the library just to keep the rumourmongering going


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.


If they don't they almost will  definitely get deselected.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

Blackford to the BBC

"if i'd withdrew that statement,

 i'd be in the same situation as the prime minister being a liar"


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2022)

Ian Blackford might verge on the pompous windbag sometimes but fucking good on him for having the guts to stand up and call Johnson a liar to his lying face.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sir Malcolm Rifkind has just been on Sky, bashing the Boris. pointing out Gove had resigned over a single embrace, not a whole load of parties.



He's Scottish and therefore a lightweight...is what I expect to hear from Rees-Mogg.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Ian Blackford might verge on the pompous windbag sometimes but fucking good on him for having the guts to stand up and call Johnson a liar to his lying face.



Sometimes?

But, yeah, he played a blinder today.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Ian Blackford might verge on the pompous windbag sometimes but fucking good on him for having the guts to stand up and call Johnson a liar to his lying face.


It did feel like he has been building up to todays performance for quite some time.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

The C4News interview (Krishnan Guru-Murthy) with Dorries (in first 5 mins) really is quite something...do catch it if you can.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

I found it interesting that he made it very personal by telling Johnson he was no friend of his after Johnson told the house last week that out of the chamber they got on well.

(Blackford obvs.)


----------



## bimble (Jan 31, 2022)

Pretty good point this, maybe the key deciding factor for some of them will be that they know perfectly well that if BJ doesn’t survive they are out of a job.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The C4News (Krishnan Guru-Murthy) with Dorries (in first 5 mins) really is quite something...do catch to if you can.



And Ruth Davidson pretty much bursting into tears..


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

elbows said:


> It did feel like he has been building up to todays performance for quite some time.



Was great. Good on him. I cheered.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Going well
> 
> View attachment 308231


Shes just been interviewed on 4 News. Fuck me, she nearly said Johnson was right about starmer and saville until guru Murphy pointed out it's a lie and a shit meme. Just as demented as that ^^^


----------



## Raheem (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Tricky cheater, you and I know...

(Best I could do at short notice.)


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Was great. Good on him. I cheered.



I would have cheered louder if he’d crossed the chamber and knocked the cunt out though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Having started at 3pm, I am running low on beer supplies, anyone fancy taking a suitcase up to the Co-op for me?


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Going well
> 
> View attachment 308231



Good Lord. She’s looks like she’s squaring up to a PC of the Essex Constabulary having been turfed out a Yates’ Wine Lodge in Grays.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> Pretty good point this, maybe the key deciding factor for some of them will be that they know perfectly well that if BJ doesn’t survive they are out of a job.



That is very succinct.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Shes just been interviewed on 4 News. Fuck me, she nearly said Johnson was right about starmer and saville until guru Murphy pointed out it's a lie and a shit meme. Just as demented as that ^^^


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

Shameless fuck.



> Boris Johnson has spoken to a meeting of his MPs about his own experience with Covid, reminding them: “I nearly died of it”.
> 
> It was described as a “barnstorming strong performance” by one attendee.
> 
> The MP also said they felt colleagues’ concerns about “full disclosure” had now been met and the mood of the room had been that they would “hang together”.



Thats from the 19:10 entry of the BBC live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60147988

Mind you, hang together, heh.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I would have cheered louder if he’d crossed the chamber and knocked the cunt out though.


I remember Tom Swain doing just that. Happy days!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

It’s got to be a matter of time before someone plants him on his arse surely. One of the mps are going to snap.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Oops.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> I remember Tom Swain doing just that. Happy days!



Ooh I’ll have to look that up.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I found it interesting that he made it very personal by telling Johnson he was no friend of his after Johnson told the house last week that out of the chamber they got on well.
> 
> (Blackford obvs.)



Black ford is an odious shitstain who has no problem with profiting from the ordinance falling on the Yemen, yet has the hubris to talk about integrity.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.



Yes there was quite a lot of background noise when he made that claim.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 31, 2022)

bimble said:


> Pretty good point this, maybe the key deciding factor for some of them will be that they know perfectly well that if BJ doesn’t survive they are out of a job.




Many of them will be too thick and useless to realise how thick and useless they are though. And tbf multiple prime ministers have seen fit to give Truss, Patel etc senior jobs, not just Johnson.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.



As always, not so simple. Some crimes have fallen in number, whilst others have risen.


----------



## killer b (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.


why oops? I doubt it was a mistake


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As always, not so simple. Some crimes have fallen in number,* whilst others have risen.*



Many of them committed by his government


----------



## killer b (Jan 31, 2022)

and there will always be some deranged tory clowns ready to go in to bat for the lie, so really why not?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those who stab the PM in the back will kiss goodbye to any chance of advancement, some would also face deselection I  dare say.


Under the current regime, perhaps. But who knows how long that will prevail?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

She's on a roll 🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As always, not so simple. Some crimes have fallen in number, whilst others have risen.



I thought you hated BJ, why are you trying to defend him? 



> The ONS said the crime survey was not a reliable measure of high-harm crimes, such as serious violence, which are better measured by police figures.
> 
> They showed the highest ever number of rapes and sexual offences ever recorded in the same period, 12 per cent up on the previous year.
> 
> Police recorded a decrease in some forms of violent crime, including stabbings, but the ONS report made no mention of government policy playing a role.











						Boris Johnson makes incorrect claim on cutting crime during Sue Gray police speech
					

Prime minister said government has ‘been cutting crime by 14%’ - but figures show offences rising as prosecutions plummet




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



To quote Johnson's favourite politician, this is not the beginning of the end, but the end of the beginning.

He's so fucking toast.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



That's the one; what a master-class


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's on a roll 🤣



Bootleg Kellyanne Conway


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's on a roll 🤣




she's on cocaine to be fair


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

little_legs said:


>



Doesn't she know the thing about not taking a one-legged person to an arse-kicking party? Someone needs to tell her to STFU, and stay that way.

Although I am personally delighted that she isn't.


----------



## Bingoman (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Has she been in the bar before being interviewed


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 31, 2022)

Has Johnson managed to rally anyone besides Dorries to go on the telly and back him up? Time was he'd have half a dozen of his senior minions working shifts to help him bury whichever career-ending fuck up it was that week.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Black ford is an odious shitstain who has no problem with profiting from the ordinance falling on the Yemen, yet has the hubris to talk about integrity.


He could drown children in the tears of orphaned baby otters right now, and still look, relative to Johnson, like St Francis of Assisi on MDMA.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Her body language is interesting. All that swaying from side to side, and almost-zero eye contact.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> As always, not so simple. Some crimes have fallen in number, whilst others have risen.



aye people having parties in number 10 during lockdown being one of the largest increases


can you imagine having faith in Boris after being a Maggie Fan


i could do a how it started to how its going meme 

but i'd feel bad about it


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 31, 2022)

little_legs said:


> Bootleg Kellyanne Conway


Watching stuff like that, even though I'm trying hard to not touch substances, does make me a bit curious as to what she's got?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

(((Ruth Davidson)))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> (((Ruth Davidson)))



Bless


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> He could drown children in the tears of orphaned baby otters right now, and still look, relative to Johnson, like St Francis of Assisi on MDMA.



That is inspired. Bravo!

I've simply stopped caring. There is little point in raising your blood pressure over something that is far beyond your control. It's beyond parody. 

I might add that I'm absolutely astonished about the amount of shit Johnson has got away with.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

Tory scum that Ruth Davidson


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



 Tradition has it they bang the tables as endorsement.

Did not go well. Telling a load of people that had read the report to read the report only misled those who hadn't


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Her body language is interesting. All that swaying from side to side, and almost-zero eye contact.


I know it's sexist and I don't follow politics, but is she under the spell that has charmed so many women ?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> That is inspired. Bravo!
> 
> I've simply stopped caring. There is little point in raising your blood pressure over something that is far beyond your control. It's beyond parody.



just don't vote the bastards


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's on a roll 🤣



Think she's had a barrel or two.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 31, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Think she's had a barrel or two.


No, there'd be more splatter on the walls.


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sometimes?
> 
> But, yeah, he played a blinder today.


nearly.  He was clearly raging and messed up the bit where he should have the PM was inadvertently mislead the House by saying he had withdrwn the remark.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 31, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I know it's sexist and I don't follow politics, but is she under the spell that has charmed so many women ?



I never knew there was such a colourful metaphor for huffing kettle descaler.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Her body language is interesting. All that swaying from side to side, and almost-zero eye contact.





quiet guy said:


> Think she's had a barrel or two.


Lengthy work event. You wouldn't believe how hard she works.


----------



## vanya (Jan 31, 2022)

Anyone watching the spectacle in the House of Commons as Johnson makes a statement on the summary that is now the Sue Gray report followed by questions by MPs surely cannot be in any doubt that Johnson is a total disgrace as are most of the parliamentary Conservative Party.

This is nothing short than serial lying in real time followed by some of the most sycophantic Tory behaviour I have ever witnessed, apart from about half a dozen with integrity including Theresa May.

The unbelievable comment by Johnson that the opposition front bench are on drugs only belies why this man is indeed as Dominic Cummings says a total fuckwit that is in awe of the chimes of big ben and wishes a statue is built for him in the style of a Roman Emperor.

We know that Johnson is already a drunk but has he also been snorting the white stuff with Mikey Gove?

The lies are now so common that Johnson obviously believes them as do the arse lickers that inhabit the Tory Party, all the denials that rules were adhered to simply taken apart as function after function is exposed and that is before the whole report Sue Gray has compiled plus any Met police investigation is completed.

The leader of the SNP showed what integrity means by walking out of the chamber rather than detract from his statement that Johnson is a liar.

What the Conservative Party have inflicted on our country is unforgivable and as Caroline Lucas stated reform is needed more than ever to change this antiquated culture in British politics.

Johnson and his government are so deluded that they believe they are leading the defence of Ukraine from Russian aggression, so what happens when Putin stops laughing and offers another few million to the Conservative Party?

The Union already under tremendous strain because of Brexit cannot be guaranteed to stay together as long as Johnson is PM, in Scotland especially Johnson is a complete joke and is perceived as yet another buffoon inflicted on them by a system that is loaded against them in a democracy in name only.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2022)

It's not like we didn't already know this is his modus operandi, but yuk:


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

Various things from the BBC live updates page in regards that meeting:



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60147988
		




> A Tory MP leaving the 1922 Committee meeting says about a quarter to a third of the room was “flat”.
> 
> They say people are still feeling “burnt” by what’s happened but thinks the PM’s been given until the local elections in the spring to see if he can fix the situation.





> Emerging from the 1922 committee with Boris Johnson, a critic of the prime minister says their colleagues are "deluded".
> 
> They say there is "no way we are getting 54 letters" of no confidence.
> 
> The mood improved in the room when Johnson said he'd publish the full Gray report and would say so if asked at PMQs.





> Upon leaving the 1922 Committee meeting, Peterborough MP Paul Bristow acknowledges it's been a "difficult day" but says there is support for Boris Johnson.
> 
> Bristow says he left the meeting "absolutely pumped" and adds that nobody in the meeting had called for Johnson to go.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 31, 2022)

elbows said:


> Various things from the BBC live updates page in regards that meeting:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60147988


If there's confirmation of that sort of stuff independently of the BBC, he might be safe for a while.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Oops. Liz Truss has tested positive for Covid so will be working from home. I guess the Moscow gig is off.


----------



## gosub (Jan 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.



tbf they did get a reduction in the number of parties considered criminal


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 31, 2022)

gosub said:


> tbf they did get a reduction in the number of parties considered criminal



The opposite, all reports until today, was the Met were investigating 8 'events', today that has gone up to 12.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2022)

teqniq said:


> It's not like we didn't already know this is his modus operandi, but yuk:


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 31, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Her body language is interesting. All that swaying from side to side, and almost-zero eye contact.


A bit like speaking in tongues.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 31, 2022)

Who was Liz Truss sitting next to in the House of Commons?


----------



## weepiper (Jan 31, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Who was Liz Truss sitting next to in the House of Commons?


----------



## killer b (Jan 31, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Who was Liz Truss sitting next to in the House of Commons?


Between Javid & Patel


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Oops. Liz Truss has tested positive for Covid so will be working from home. I guess the Moscow gig is off.





Maybe not as thick as she looks, now’s a good time to disappear for a week or so.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Maybe not as thick as she looks, now’s a good time to disappear for a week or so.


She needs a thread of her own. It may be a diplomatic illness. Anyway, she wasn't wearing a mask in the HofC today...


----------



## Smangus (Jan 31, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Maybe not as thick as she looks, now’s a good time to disappear for a week or so.


 
Doing a Boris


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

killer b said:


> Between Javid & Patel


Here is the relevant image.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

Raheem said:


> If there's confirmation of that sort of stuff independently of the BBC, he might be safe for a while.


----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I dunno. It's clear from the report that one of the parties that didn't happen and that the PM didn't know about and didn't know were illegal actually took place in the PM's flat. Parking ticket? sorry officer, I didn't realise those yellow lines were yellow.


I've said it before. If I was at a party that I couldn't remember being at or indeed it actually happening I would have to declare it as a pretty good party.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 31, 2022)

elbows said:


> Here is the relevant image.



TBF she looks ill in that photo, pasty and a bit sweaty ..

I see Patel doesn't have a mask on, her turn next perhaps ..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 31, 2022)

Does Disgraced Banker Sunak always have a really big mask or tiny face?


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 31, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I've said it before. If I was at a party that I couldn't remember being at or indeed it actually happening I would have to declare it as a pretty good party.


It's when you wake up in the morning and think 'where the fuck am I?' swiftly followed by 'who the fuck am I?' you know it's been a good party.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Maybe not as thick as she looks, now’s a good time to disappear for a week or so.


I’m sure Putin could arrange a longer disappearance for her.


----------



## Sue (Jan 31, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Does Disgraced Banker Sunak always have a really big mask or tiny face?


He's so teeny tiny you could put him and his face in your pocket.


----------



## magneze (Jan 31, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Does Disgraced Banker Sunak always have a really big mask or tiny face?


In his head, he's Optimus Prime.


----------



## killer b (Jan 31, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Does Disgraced Banker Sunak always have a really big mask or tiny face?


He's very tiny. He's actually sat on one of those booster seats they provide for children in the cinema


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jan 31, 2022)

I'll probably give it a rest after these quotes which are from the BBC live updates page again.



> Oscar Reddrop, a former Conservative press officer, tells the BBC he thought Boris Johnson "tonally got it all wrong today".
> 
> "I think the statement started off ok, I think there was contrition shown. But pretty soon after that he made the mistake of leaping back into the parliamentary theatrics of PMQs, which is a very, very different time and setting," he says.
> 
> "Coming out swinging looked tonally so out of step today," he says.





> However, Reddrop believes Johnson may have dodged hard-hitting headlines tomorrow.
> 
> He believes some of his own MPs were left feeling "very, very concerned".
> 
> ...





			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60147988
		


Typical narcissist stuff - tell them what they want to hear, promise to be different in future, manage to convince those within your sphere of influence, at that moment in time, that they should stick with you. But those spells can soon fade.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> It's when you wake up in the morning and think 'where the fuck am I?' swiftly followed by 'who the fuck am I?' you know it's been a good party.


Imagine being paid as the leader of one of the worlds most formidable nations chilblains and that being an acceptable part of the JD...still when you look at their role models.



> Churchill admitted he relied on alcohol. He always had *a glass of whiskey by him*, and he drank brandy and champagne both at lunchtime and dinner. ... Some believe Churchill's heavy drinking caused his decline as Prime Minister.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2022)

killer b said:


> He's very tiny. He's actually sat on one of those booster seats they provide for children in the cinema


I hear he made his first appearance in one of Boris's Kinder Eggs at school.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Black ford is an odious shitstain who has no problem with profiting from the ordinance falling on the Yemen, yet has the hubris to talk about integrity.



What a fucking state to get yourself in.

Blackford is pompous and frequently tone deaf in the chamber but how exactly does he ‘profit from ordinance falling on Yemen’? I think you’ll find that’s the UK Treasury & defence multinational Raytheon plc. 

Away & have a lie down ye greetin-faced ald slaver.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm gonna put myself through watching the news again now...simply on the off-chance that they interview Dorries again.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

weltweit said:


> TBF she looks ill in that photo, pasty and a bit sweaty ..
> 
> I see Patel doesn't have a mask on, her turn next perhaps ..


If Covid has any sense, it will have already evolved to be Patel-proof.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 31, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



More, I want more of this ludicrous bullshit. Leading the sheep up an ever narrowing valley towards annihilation 

Not that it really ever works out like that, sadly. But I can dream.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 31, 2022)

This does sound like he's charmed them, Jim Jones style, to drink more from his cup.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> This does sound like he's charmed them, Jim Jones style, to drink more from his cup.



This leopard can't change his shorts. We have the perfect outcome - he'll wriggle out of this and then pathologically carry on fucking up, so it all has to happen again.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 31, 2022)

amazing. the fuckwits are going to sit on their hands. mind you - depends how the public take it - might provoke renewed anger that he hasn't just fucked off. It all exposes just how corrupt and unfit for purpose the uk's political system is.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2022)

Sounds like he is effectively unaccountable to anyone or any standard at this point, which, given the massive Tory majority may be expected. What I don't get is why or how _anyone_ can trust the guy anymore. Maybe it's a dearth of capability and small-time mentality in the Tory ranks.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 31, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Sounds like he is effectively unaccountable to anyone or any standard at this point, which, given the massive Tory majority may be expected. What I don't get is why or how _anyone_ can trust the guy anymore. Maybe it's a dearth of capability and small-time mentality in the Tory ranks.


Really doubt anybody trusts him. It's not about that. They don't have a leadership contest ready to go.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2022)

I think his malign charisma or influence over others is easy to identify.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 31, 2022)

There seem to be a number of surveys being sent out asking questions about rating de pfeffel and the government. Think these will be giving them some really atrocious scores to look at 😆


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> There seem to be a number of surveys being sent out asking questions about rating de pfeffel and the government. Think these will be giving them some really atrocious scores to look at 😆


Tell us more: who's sending them out, who's receiving them, why they can be sure of their replies being treated anonymously.


----------



## LDC (Jan 31, 2022)

little_legs said:


>




That's what she was like on BBC news earlier as well. She's lost the plot. And her balance and the ability to stand still on camera by the looks of things.


----------



## quiet guy (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm on a number of survey sites and this evening three different ones had some fairly similar style survey questions being asked along with questions about immigration and ethnicity


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's what she was like on BBC news earlier as well. She's lost the plot. And her balance and the ability to stand still on camera by the looks of things.


A box from which the frogs have already escaped


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> I'm on a number of survey sites and this evening three different ones had some fairly similar style survey questions being asked along with questions about immigration and ethnicity


Not sure whether I should acknowledge that with tick thanks for the info or omg.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Really doubt anybody trusts him. It's not about that. They don't have a leadership contest ready to go.


Yep, he came to power as a populist of the right of the party and that's where the party is still roughly at.  There isn't any move back to any saner or 'quieter' kind of Toryism, there isn't any kind of counter putsch or ideological position for his enemies to cluster round.  They've got a monkey flinging shit and, well, nothing else.  The truly bonkers thing is none of this necessarily translates into a Labour Government.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2022)

People still trust him.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's what she was like on BBC news earlier as well. She's lost the plot. And her balance and the ability to stand still on camera by the looks of things.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 31, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's what she was like on BBC news earlier as well. She's lost the plot. And her balance and the ability to stand still on camera by the looks of things.


She puts in an appearance here at 1:56


----------



## Raheem (Jan 31, 2022)

Humberto said:


> People still trust him.


People do all kinds of things, though. But I think, in the context we're talking about, trust is besides the point. People (MPs) are thinking about their own interests. They know what he's like and they know they're sailing into the shit. But they know they'll never get a government job again, or their preferred candidate isn't ready/won't stand, and they think it will get better given time. Wrongly, but it's what they think.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

and now spivvy Scully is doing a Dories impression on Newsnight; thick twat


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> She puts in an appearance here at 1:56



One of my favourite characters


----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2022)

Raheem said:


> People do all kinds of things, though. But I think, in the context we're talking about, trust us besides the point. People are thinking about their own interests. They know what he's like and they know they're sailing into the shit.



People think he is their mate.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> and now spivvy Scully is doing a Dories impression on Newsnight; thick twat



He’s flailing all over the place like a drowning octopus


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> and now spivvy Scully is doing a Dories impression on Newsnight; thick twat


Getting a bit angry. Keep pushing the pricks buttons.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> He’s flailing all over the place like a drowning octopus


They'v completely lost the plot today.


----------



## LDC (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> A box from which the frogs have already escaped



The wheel is turning but the hamster's dead. Or on crack in this case.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2022)

He's the Minister for Small Brainpower


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

Humberto said:


> People think he is their mate.


Sky interviewed a bunch of clowns from a gym in Darlington and I nearly hoofed the fucking TV. No one else is competent enough to vote for!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 31, 2022)

Barnett’s about to pop a fuse lol.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sky interviewed a bunch of clowns from a gym in Darlington and I nearly hoofed the fucking TV. No one else is competent enough to vote for!


Never trust people who manage to get to the gym on a Monday.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

He's not going anywhere soon. he's beat the system


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Never trust people who manage to get to the gym on a Monday.


They have a vote, just like you.
Galling, isn't it. What is to be done about people with low information who don't want any more information?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Barnett’s about to pop a fuse lol.


I liked it when she put her head in her hands.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sky interviewed a bunch of clowns from a gym in Darlington and I nearly hoofed the fucking TV. No one else is competent enough to vote for!


They have half a point, mind you.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

i think back to last year when we buried my uncle. ( yep Covid)Helensburgh ground to a halt as people came out and clapped him- he was well liked. We only were allowed about 10 people for the service. and these cunts did whatever they wanted. fucking scum


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Raheem said:


> They have half a point, mind you.


It'd be better if they had half a pint.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

As Johnson likes to reference Churchill and WW2 perhaps he should realise he is like the Bismarck, damaged below the waterline and going round in endless circles until he sinks, taking all his crew with him.
Sunk by his hubris and arrogance, though it may take time.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 31, 2022)

/ relax


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sky interviewed a bunch of clowns from a gym in Darlington and I nearly hoofed the fucking TV. No one else is competent enough to vote for!



Alfalfa males the lotta them


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> Alfalfa males the lotta them


Mainly women and one old codger in a vest. 
Roids haddles the brain of the carpet carriers.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 31, 2022)

Majority of Conservative voters want him to stay - up 2% on the numbers from a week ago.

I told you all not to get over excited about this, but you did anyway, of course.













						Snap poll: 63% of Britons still want Boris Johnson to resign following Sue Gray report  | YouGov
					

Voters have little faith in promised changes to the workplace culture of government




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sky interviewed a bunch of clowns from a gym in Darlington and I nearly hoofed the fucking TV. No one else is competent enough to vote for!


They do go out of their way to find thick cunts for their vox pops though. So not too be taken too seriously.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mainly women and one old codger in a vest.
> Roids haddles the brain of the carpet carriers.


I'm sure you didn't really mean it the way it comes across, that first line.

Anyway, I agree the lot of them are an utter corrupt nightmare and please tell me how we can get rid of them.


----------



## little_legs (Jan 31, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Majority of Conservative voters want him to stay - up 2% on the numbers from a week ago.
> 
> I told you all not to get over excited about this, but you did anyway, of course.
> 
> ...


Y’all, listen up, forum’s own Baba Vanga has logged on.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 31, 2022)

on paper if the tory mps dont move now hes there for a few months at least (when met finish their investigation and gray releases full report) - they seem desperate to  swallow his bullshit and believe he can climb out of the hole and wiffle pfaffle smirk his way back into the voters affections.  but how long before yet another damming revelation and/or johnson inspired fiasco? Its been maybe  two weeks since the last one -  so any day now ...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 31, 2022)

police investigation hardly be released before may elections eh wot there's a result


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I'm sure you didn't really mean it the way it comes across, that first line.


?


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> ?


Sorry, am being a bit PC here: 


> Calamity 1971 said:
> Sky interviewed a bunch of clowns from a gym in Darlington and I nearly hoofed the fucking TV. No one else is competent enough to vote for!
> 
> Carvaged said:
> ...



Probably not worth pursuing,  but it was the 'mainly women' that bothered me, as if they were as befuddled as the rest of the bunch of clowns by virtue of being women.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2022)

Oh fuck off


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Oh fuck off


Have a lovely evening yourself now, and be sure to get some fresh air.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2022)

'Alpha males'> no it was mainly women. It's in your quote.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Sorry, am being a bit PC here:
> 
> 
> Probably not worth pursuing,  but it was the 'mainly women' that bothered me, as if they were as befuddled as the rest of the bunch of clowns by virtue of being women.


Oh, no,  it was because Carvaged said 'alfalfa' males ( although I'm sure that's what gentlegreen grows in his privvy) .
Was merely pointing out that is was mainly women and one bloke. But they were clowns, and not because of their gender.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 31, 2022)

Humberto said:


> 'Alpha males'> no it was mainly women. It's in your quote.


Exactly what I was pointing out.  Ok, so there was nothing sexist in the quote.
As you were.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2022)

So Johnson is on probation. When some of my mates were on probation they got a right hammering off some big, nasty lads when doing community service.
Oh to live in hope.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2022)

And at least we'll be getting a full and impartial independent inquiry from the Met .... oh wait









						Met Police 'stitch up' claim as Javid's brother oversees Partygate complaints
					

Deputy Assistant Commissioner Bas Javid, sibling of Sajid Javid, is the second highest ranking officer in the department that decided not to investigate the force’s handling of the gatherings




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2022)

A fudge and magic trick. He must have people backing him up and working out how to get away with it all though.


----------



## gosub (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Majority of Conservative voters want him to stay - up 2% on the numbers from a week ago.
> 
> I told you all not to get over excited about this, but you did anyway, of course.
> 
> ...


If he doesn't resign this can only get worse, for him, them, pretty much everybody. Unless they already know that things ARE going to get worse which is why nobody wants the job


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 1, 2022)

He's obviously not going to resign. The Tories who are giving it big bollocks now about how they hate him are generally irrelevant as the vast majority of Tory MPs just want to see some vague distracting tactic. He'll come out with one, and they'll stop. He might get deposed as PM at some point but it will be because of internal politics not the "huge incompetent liar" thing. And they will probably win the next election too.


----------



## xenon (Feb 1, 2022)

I’ll say it again. He is going to be there until at least May. for all the back benches bluster and anger, performative or genuine,tTheir aunt 54 of them who will put letters in. The 2019  lot who got in on the back of the Boris Brexit shtick don’t have anyone else to lineup behind.


----------



## xenon (Feb 1, 2022)

As for the Tory tears. Do me a fucking favour. Everyone knows what he’s been like for years. No one‘s buying it.


----------



## elbows (Feb 1, 2022)

For sure there are plenty who would wait till the local elections to see what electoral magic he retains, but there is still the possibility that events somewhere between then and now could scupper him sooner.

For example there are some possibilities in regards the police investigation which could change some minds in a hurry. But I certainly wont be holding my breath.

As for the 2019 lot, some of them are the ones most eager to replace him, although I wont speculate about who they would line up behind until the likely contenders actually emerge. Its true that there isnt an obvious candidate but thats not so unusual at this stage and the brexit-related dynamics were only ever going to be a short-term thing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

Well, that was certainly a very entertaining couple of hours from the Commons, his performance was hopeless, some nice punches were landed from both sides of the house, and a wounded Johnson slithered off like the snake he is, to pour out his heart and basically beg for time to heal from his MPs, so buying himself extra some time, but the clock is still ticking.

The whole situation reminded me of a quote from one politician, which took a while to find, and that was, “my friends, as I have discovered myself, there are no disasters, only opportunities. And, indeed, opportunities for fresh disasters.”

That politician was one Boris Johnson.

Two other classics from him, oh, how the tide has turned.

“It is just flipping unbelievable. He is a mixture of Harry Houdini and a greased piglet. He is barely human in his elusiveness. Nailing Blair is like trying to pin jelly to a wall.”

“For 10 years we in the Tory Party have become used to Papua New Guinea-style orgies of cannibalism and chief-killing, and so it is with a happy amazement that we watch as the madness engulfs the Labour Party.”

SOURCE


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep, he came to power as a populist of the right of the party and that's where the party is still roughly at.  There isn't any move back to any saner or 'quieter' kind of Toryism, there isn't any kind of counter putsch or ideological position for his enemies to cluster round.  They've got a monkey flinging shit and, well, nothing else.  The truly bonkers thing is none of this necessarily translates into a Labour Government.



There is a bitter irony in the fact that ‘Partygate’ merely reinforces the conditions and the culture which made Johnson electable in the first place: complete disdain and hatred towards politicians and politics, a realisation that whoever you vote for they are going to fuck you, the lack of any form of credible political representation and so on.

I’ve made a point of talking to people at work this week who switched to the Tories last time. Some of them do now think he’s a complete prick but the overwhelming sense I get is that they are almost pleased that he’s confirmed everything that they think about politics and the political class. He’s their embodiment of the rotten, corrupt, delusional and clueless system. As you say the next step for this group isn’t, in the main, a return to Starmer’s Labour it’s further out to the fringe. Inevitably, at this moment, that’s to any right populist that will emerge over the next few years. Like with Biden, and after the Trump experience, there is no pining for the restoration of elite liberal democracy, that ship sailed for this group long ago. If Labour think that the loss of this constituency was an unfortunate blip they’ve not been listening.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Majority of Conservative voters want him to stay - up 2% on the numbers from a week ago.
> 
> I told you all not to get over excited about this, but you did anyway, of course.
> 
> ...


That seems pretty significant to me, that about 40% of his own voters don’t want him any more.  I’m pretty sure the equivalent figure in normal circumstances is less than half that.  If that actually translated to votes, it would devastate the Tory membership of the House.  Of course, it would never be so direct but the threat is sufficient that eventually enough Tory MPs would be worried enough for their seats that they would seek to get rid of him

ETA: yes, this is how a very similar metric has tracked for Tory voters since Johnson took over:


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Majority of Conservative voters want him to stay - up 2% on the numbers from a week ago.
> 
> I told you all not to get over excited about this, but you did anyway, of course.
> 
> ...


Mind games for the middle classes


----------



## Flavour (Feb 1, 2022)

Let's remember what we were all saying just a few pages ago: he almost won't step down as PM any time soon ... and there are positives to that. He is damaging to the Tory party, and seemingly quite divisive within it too. Long may it continue.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 1, 2022)

never thought this was the end of him

maybe the beginning of the end

the fair weather swing from the Brexit vote will bring less vote to his side in the next election 

but if we could make it a regular thing for the fella to be called a tit by the whole house is be much amused


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

It was the vote for the Brexit Party candidate that allowed the first Tory parliamentary win in Don Valley.
With the absence of these at the next local elections it will be interesting to see the impact on traditional three party contests.
Though it is only regional Mayor up for grabs this year.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2022)

Flavour said:


> Let's remember what we were all saying just a few pages ago: he almost won't step down as PM any time soon ... and there are positives to that. He is damaging to the Tory party, and seemingly quite divisive within it too. Long may it continue.


I dunno, I’m just sick to death of the sight of the cunt and the endless repetition of those dipshit catchphrases like ‘levelling up’ and ‘delivering the people’s priorities’. All the public school bravado and bluster, the unwarranted self-confidence, the sheer fucking arrogance that’s been demonstrated by this scandal.  I just want him gone, defeated, deflated, and I’m tired of waiting for it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2022)

And fuck all that ‘build back better’ big bold Britain flag waving pompousness, while they put the country on its knees and loot the place as it burns down.


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

The polling they've done in red wall seats shows a fairly strong swing back to Labour tbf. Sure there'll be exceptions and odd results, and maybe a new Farage (or Farage) could run away with some of them, but electorally the result is likely to be a shift back to Labour assuming the Tories carry on polling this badly.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## little_legs (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> As Johnson likes to reference Churchill and WW2


Churchill famously gained two stone during the rationing period and ignored all rules, and the English hated him more for that than for murdering people in Glasgow and gassing of Indians.


----------



## Flavour (Feb 1, 2022)

Dogsauce Though it's small consolation Boris will be remembered as a terrible Prime Minister. David Cameron looks like a thoroughly competent politician by contrast. In fact I bet old Cammy's dead pleased about all this. I wouldn't put it past him having a go at a comeback tbh, I think he'd more of a vote winner than the alternatives on the front bench these days


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

David Davis predicted 'death by a thousand cuts', if Johnson isn't kicked out soon, Andrew Mitchell has now forecast similar.



> Former minister Andrew Mitchell has warned Boris Johnson that the "partygate" scandal and its associated damage to the Conservatives *“is not going to go away”.* Mitchell described the fallout from Sue Gray’s “update” on her investigation into alleged lockdown-breaching parties in Downing Street as *“battery acid”, which has been “corroding the fabric of the Conservative party”.*
> 
> “One of the most interesting things that the Prime Minister said yesterday is that we must look at ourselves in the mirror,” he told BBC Radio Four’s Today programme. “The truth is that it is he who needs to look at himself in the mirror,” Mitchell added. “These sorts of things never happened and would never happen under Mrs Thatcher, can you imagine it having happened under Mrs May?”



Yet so moany Tories don't get this basic fact. 









						Senior Tory Warns Boris Johnson Partygate Is Like 'Battery Acid” To The Conservatives
					

Former minister Andrew Mitchell has warned Boris Johnson that the 'partygate' scandal and its associated damage to the Conservatives “is not going ...




					www.politicshome.com


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> David Davis predicted 'death by a thousand cuts', if Johnson isn't kicked out soon, Andrew Mitchell has now forecast similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose it's a measure of where we are, as Smokeandsteam was saying, that these attacks don't matter that much.  Of course they add to the pressure on johnson and Davis will be one vote nearer to 54, but we are not in an era where attacks by former leaders and 'grandees' are that important.  Even now, with his direct lying clearly exposed, all his braying and ignoring questions still puts distance between his brand of populism and the older conventions of the Westminster club.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 1, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> View attachment 308282


I love the touch of him wearing a party hat


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I suppose it's a measure of where we are, as Smokeandsteam was saying, that these attacks don't matter that much.  Of course they add to the pressure on johnson and Davis will be one vote nearer to 54, but we are not in an era where attacks by former leaders and 'grandees' are that important.  Even now, with his direct lying clearly exposed, all his braying and ignoring questions still puts distance between his brand of populism and the older conventions of the Westminster club.


On this point you've got Andrew Mitchell here talking about johnson's behaviour splitting the coalition that is the tory party - 10:06 here UK politics live: Raab admits no evidence justifies Johnson’s anti-Starmer Savile smear

I don't think he's right, but it makes the point that even a party of the right is being stretched to its limits by johnson's brand.  The reason he's wrong is that the electoral system keeps the tory party together.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I suppose it's a measure of where we are, as Smokeandsteam was saying, that these attacks don't matter that much.  Of course they add to the pressure on johnson and Davis will be one vote nearer to 54, but we are not in an era where attacks by former leaders and 'grandees' are that important.  Even now, with his direct lying clearly exposed, all his braying and ignoring questions still puts distance between his brand of populism and the older conventions of the Westminster club.



To me it's not so much about the value of attacks from Davis and Mitchell, it's the point that they 'get it', and the mess of Johnson's leadership is not going away, it'll rumble on and on, there're going to be further 'pinch points', and not jut over partygate, he's damaged and will continue dragging the party down, whilst fuelling the infighting.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2022)

Mind you he's survived the fiasco that Brexit has become by just lying and brazening it through with the bulk of the media dropping into line. He clearly thinks he can do the same with this.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Mind you he's survived the fiasco that Brexit has become by just lying and brazening it through with the bulk of the media dropping into line. He clearly thinks he can do the same with this.



He's spent his entire career doing it.

Its why I've been very reticent to say "this is the end for him" because he has spent his entire life dodging responsibility and consequences in a way even most other posh fuckers don't manage to do. Always falling upwards, ever upwards.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> No, there'd be more splatter on the walls.



Check the floor for sawdust


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

I see Mr Putin has dismissed a phone call from Johnson again today.


----------



## Supine (Feb 1, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> He's spent his entire career doing it.
> 
> Its why I've been very reticent to say "this is the end for him" because he has spent his entire life dodging responsibility and consequences in a way even most other posh fuckers don't manage to do. Always falling upwards, ever upwards.



Tbf he normally ends up getting sacked from jobs so this one won’t be anything different. 

I still think a lot of Tory mp’s want him gone but not until after bad election results in may. Why let a new leader take that pain.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

I also see Rory Stewart (another waster) currently based in Jordan in a refugee camp for Syrians.
Was on CNN last night tearing Johnson to bits.
Paraphrasing. He said the Tory party should get rid as soon as possible, as a fish rots from the head!
I know that there is no love lost between the pair of them, he also said. Johnson is averse to getting involved in details, when they worked together in the Foreign Office.
Perfect for sorting the Russia/Ukraine crisis then.
Cannot link, due to paywall I think. And inability on my part at the moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> I also see Rory Stewart (another waster) currently based in Jordan in a refugee camp for Syrians.
> Was on CNN last night tearing Johnson to bits.
> Paraphrasing. He said the Tory party should get rid as soon as possible, as a fish rots from the head!
> I know that there is no love lost between the pair of them, he also said. Johnson is averse to getting involved in details, when they worked together in the Foreign Office.
> ...



Doesn't seem to be paywalled -


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Doesn't seem to be paywalled -



Well done, my brain isn’t 100% at the moment.
It asked me to set up an account.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> just don't vote the bastards


The situation in Scotland is different. The enemy here is is the SSNP not Labour.


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> The situation in Scotland is different. The enemy here is is *the SSNP *not Labour.


The who?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> The who?


Won’t Get Fooled Again?


----------



## NoXion (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> The situation in Scotland is different. The enemy here is is the SSNP not Labour.





Sue said:


> The who?



Sas has a penchant for likening a civic nationalist party with mildly neoliberal economics to the Nazis. It is and always will be absolutely hysterical.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Won’t Get Fooled Again?


The Who, a song. Not a comment on the SNP.


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Sas has a penchant for likening a civic nationalist party with mildly neoliberal economics to the Nazis. It is and always will be absolutely hysterical.


Oh, I want to hear it from his own 'mouth' so to speak. it's not hysterical tbh, it's actually pretty disgusting on lots of levels, whether you're an SNP supporter or not.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Won’t Get Fooled Again?





Sprocket. said:


> The Who, a song. Not a comment on the SNP.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

Anyhoo, is Johnson going to defect/relocate to Ukraine?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2022)

lol; they're really reading the room well atm....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Anyhoo, is Johnson going to defect/relocate to Ukraine?


He's going to Russia


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He's going to Russia


It will all be the same boss before long.
But he’s flying for talks in Ukraine allegedly.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Like with Biden, and after the Trump experience, there is no pining for the restoration of elite liberal democracy, that ship sailed for this group long ago. If Labour think that the loss of this constituency was an unfortunate blip they’ve not been listening.


Biden won convincingly though?


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2022)

brogdale said:


> lol; they're really reading the room well atm....



Somehow, we've actually got beyond this clip.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Biden won convincingly though?



I believe Biden's main appeal to voters was that he's not Trump.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He's going to Russia


Didn’t Churchill try that ?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I believe Biden's main appeal to voters was that he's not Trump.


yes
so why is there not a parallel to be had with Johnson (which is what I read S&S to be saying)?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Sas has a penchant for likening a civic nationalist party with mildly neoliberal economics to the Nazis. It is and always will be absolutely hysterical.


I think you will find that quite a number of people see the SNP as the Scottish Nazi Party.

You go on about Boris breaking promises, he is an amateur compared to Sturgeon.

The sheep don't realise that in the event of independence, there will be no state handouts (not that that promise is being kept now) rather than increased handouts. The fiscal illiteracy on the part of the sheep is appalling.

There is also the small matter of enquiring of underage children when last they had anal sex. That must be for the MacKay faction of the party to select their next victims.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> It will all be the same boss before long.
> But he’s flying for talks in Ukraine allegedly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think you will find that quite a number of people see the SNP as the Scottish Nazi Party.


quite a small number


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> You go on about Boris breaking promises, he is an amateur compared to Sturgeon.


no one is going on about johnson breaking promises. everyone is going on about the relentless tsunami of utter shit lies that spew from his mouth


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> It will all be the same boss before long.
> But he’s flying for talks in Ukraine allegedly.


just noticed that the great lines from white man in hammersmith palais - if adolf hitler flew in today they'd send a limousine any way - work just as well with boris johnson. altho they'd be less likely to send a limo for johnson and more likely to send a clapped out ford capri, if such a thing can be found


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think you will find that quite a number of people see the SNP as the Scottish Nazi Party.


Quite a number, presumably including you? Interested to hear what exactly you think the similarities between the SNP and the Nazis are.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> yes
> so why is there not a parallel to be had with Johnson (which is what I read S&S to be saying)?



I don't think Johnson is generally viewed as an outsider to Westminster in the same way that Trump was for DC.


----------



## Supine (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> There is also the small matter of enquiring of underage children when last they had anal sex. That must be for the MacKay faction of the party to select their next victims.



I didn’t take you for a weird poster…


----------



## NoXion (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think you will find that quite a number of people see the SNP as the Scottish Nazi Party.
> 
> You go on about Boris breaking promises, he is an amateur compared to Sturgeon.
> 
> ...



Broken promises don't make them Nazis.

Being mistaken about what Scottish independence would entail doesn't make them Nazis either.

That bit about anal sex will require a bit more explanation.


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 1, 2022)

He's a total swivel-eyed loon on this subject.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> Quite a number, presumably including you? Interested to hear what exactly you think the similarities between the SNP and the Nazis are.


It's quite obvious really. Complete equivalence between Nazi expansionist policies towards Lebensraum in Eastern Europe, and the SNP getting all hot under the collar with Ireland over Rockall.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> Quite a number, presumably including you? Interested to hear what exactly you think the similarities between the SNP and the Nazis are.






			
				Sasaferrato said:
			
		

> they're both political parties. er...


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

the anal sex thing is this: Nicola Sturgeon urged to scrap census asking teenagers about anal sex

Not sure what I think about it on first reading. It sounds like the principle of what they're trying to do here is reasonable, if the delivery perhaps has some issues.


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

Either way, attempting to get a full picture of the emotional and sexual health of the schoolchildren your government is responsible for doesn't strike me as a particularly nazi policy.


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't think Johnson is generally viewed as an outsider to Westminster in the same way that Trump was for DC.



TBF that (the GOP DC outsider) is the biggest performative act in politics; even the Simpsons were parodying it twenty years ago and it’s got even more absurd since.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 1, 2022)

agricola said:


> TBF that (the GOP DC outsider) is the biggest performative act in politics; even the Simpsons were parodying it twenty years ago and it’s got even more absurd since.



Of course it's performative nonsense, but I think the perception persists and has power among the GOP faithful nonetheless.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> more likely to send a clapped out ford capri, if such a thing can be found


 one with enough boot space to hold a bound and gagged overweight eton twat.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2022)

What? Even though everyone and their dog knows it is a lie/smear? Is this likely because he knows that the spinless speaker will not take him to task over it?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Broken promises don't make them Nazis.
> 
> Being mistaken about what Scottish independence would entail doesn't make them Nazis either.
> 
> That bit about anal sex will require a bit more explanation.



Survey sent out to schools in part it enquired about sexual activity, including anal sex. The survey was targeted at 14 and 15 year olds. There was a protest last night, which drew about five times the attendance of AUOB 'emergency' march demanding the resignation of the PM.


----------



## magneze (Feb 1, 2022)

Of course he stands by it. How else is he going to keep everyone talking about it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Survey sent out to schools in part it enquired about sexual activity, including anal sex. The survey was targeted at 14 and 15 year olds. There was a protest last night, which drew about five times the attendance of AUOB 'emergency' march demanding the resignation of the PM.


this doesn't sound like the sort of thing the national socialist german workers' party would have issued, does it? as hess's former taster i'm sure you've had some interesting chats about germany in the 30s


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Survey sent out to schools in part it enquired about sexual activity, including anal sex. The survey was targeted at 14 and 15 year olds. There was a protest last night, which drew about five times the attendance of AUOB 'emergency' march demanding the resignation of the PM.


The survey also asks about vaginal and oral sex, but you seem a bit fixated on the anal sex. wonder why.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Survey sent out to schools in part it enquired about sexual activity, including anal sex. The survey was targeted at 14 and 15 year olds. There was a protest last night, which drew about five times the attendance of AUOB 'emergency' march demanding the resignation of the PM.


even plucky little scotland demands johnson must go


----------



## agricola (Feb 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Of course it's performative nonsense, but I think the perception persists and has power among the GOP faithful nonetheless.



Oh it does, but it’s absolute nonsense and all the power signifies is how long they’ve been drinking the kool-aid.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

agricola said:


> Oh it does, but it’s absolute nonsense and all the power signifies is how long they’ve been drinking the kool-aid.


someone's forgotten to put poison in it


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> someone's forgotten to put poison in it


It’s the poison that is consuming the kool-aid.


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2022)

While you're here, Sasaferrato, fancy having a go at this? Thanks.



Sue said:


> Interested to hear what exactly you think the similarities between the SNP and the Nazis are.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> While you're here, Sasaferrato, fancy having a go at this? Thanks.



Nicola Sturgeon's initials are NS - as in "national socialism" . hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> even plucky little scotland demands johnson must go



The Nazis will foment any sort of bother to further deluded case for independence.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> Quite a number, presumably including you? Interested to hear what exactly you think the similarities between the SNP and the Nazis are.



Shall we start with Forbes equivalent of the Nuremberg Racial Purity Laws? No housing in the North unless you speak, or are willing to learn, Gaelic. Reasonable do you think?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> Oh, I want to hear it from his own 'mouth' so to speak. it's not hysterical tbh, it's actually pretty disgusting on lots of levels, whether you're an SNP supporter or not.


 The SNP are a vile separatist cult.


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Shall we start with Forbes equivalent of the Nuremberg Racial Purity Laws? No housing in the North unless you speak, or are willing to learn, Gaelic. Reasonable do you think?


I just googled this because it sounded like it was made up or wildly exaggerated, and sure enough it was, and seems to have been confected from a journalist asking her a question (see this article):

_Asked what she thought of proposals for housing developments or estates where residents must speak Gaelic or commit to learning it, Ms Forbes said: “This is probably the most controversial thing I’ll say to you - I would be very supportive of that.” 

She said Sabhal Mòr Ostaig, the Gaelic college, previously tried to introduce such a scheme for its Kilbeg housing development in Skye. 

“There are big issues in terms of conflict with equalities legislation, because of perceived discrimination,” Ms Forbes said. 

“But I think we need to take increasingly positive action and intervene in trying to support Gaelic-speaking communities.

“The one caveat I’d make to that is that you cannot artificially create communities. 

“So right now I would far rather focus on saving what we have.”_

Can't you see how deeply offensive comparing an off-the-cuff response to a journalists question with racist laws that were the groundwork for 6 million murders is sas?


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Shall we start with Forbes equivalent of the Nuremberg Racial Purity Laws? No housing in the North unless you speak, or are willing to learn, Gaelic. Reasonable do you think?



Some background for those unfamiliar with this:









						The Big Read: From Gaelic-only housing to second homes, the fight to save a language
					

GAELIC is in crisis. As a community language, it could die out within a decade.




					www.heraldscotland.com
				




Pretty much _exactly the same thing_ as forbidding Jewish and non-Jewish people marrying and removing the citizenship rights of Jewish people. 

(I am a bit confused though whether in Sasaferrato's mind Gaelic speakers equate to Jewish or non-Jewish people as the example/analogy doesn't make a whole load of sense.  )


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> just noticed that the great lines from white man in hammersmith palais - if adolf hitler flew in today they'd send a limousine any way - work just as well with boris johnson. altho they'd be less likely to send a limo for johnson and more likely to send a clapped out ford capri, if such a thing can be found


A line that works so well in so many contexts involving those that presume to govern us.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> (I am a bit confused though whether in Sasaferrato's mind Gaelic speakers equate to Jewish or non-Jewish people as the example/analogy doesn't make a whole load of sense.  )


Non Gaelic speaking Highlanders such as me are the persecuted people.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Non Gaelic speaking Highlanders such as me are the persecuted people.


Are you saying that you are no true Scotsman?


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Non Gaelic speaking Highlanders such as me are the persecuted people.


could you detail some of the persecution?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Non Gaelic speaking Highlanders such as me are the persecuted people.


Pish


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2022)

Quite a spectacular derail here.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2022)

fishfinger said:


> Are you saying that you are no true Scotsman?


The Nazis are saying that I am no true Scotsman.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2022)

killer b said:


> could you detail some of the persecution?


In the mind of Sasaferrato , or within my lived experience?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

<attempts to drag the thread back on topic>

Another letter is in.



> Peter Aldous, the MP for Waveney, revealed on Tuesday afternoon he had formally submitted a letter calling for a no confidence vote in the prime minister’s leadership of the party.
> 
> After a great deal of soul-searching, I have reached the conclusion that the prime minister should resign,” he said on Twitter.
> “It is clear that he has no intention of doing so and I have therefore written to the chairman of the 1922 committee of backbench Conservative MPs, advising him that I have no confidence in the prime minister as leader of the Conservative Party.”
> ...











						Another Tory MP Demands Boris Johnson Resign Over Partygate
					

Peter Aldous says "after a great deal of soul-searching" he has submitted a letter calling for a no confidence vote in the prime minister.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The Nazis are saying that I am no true Scotsman.


You're definitely not true


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Non Gaelic speaking Highlanders such as me are the persecuted people.


Indeed Gaelic is used in a decisive manner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Indeed Gaelic is used in a decisive manner.


Unlike the shilly-shallying in English we see from so many Scottish posters here I suppose


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

FFS - can you lot take this fucking SNP nonsense elsewhere, please.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> You're definitely not true


So you're saying you're a Nazi.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Indeed Gaelic is used in a decisive manner.


Divisive?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> you lot


Quite offensive really.


----------



## andysays (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The Nazis are saying that I am no true Scotsman.


I don't know if it makes me a Nazi, but I will say that you and Sasaferrato are a couple of fucking idiots.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> So you're saying you're a Nazi.


It's posts like this ^ that reinforce my opinion that while you may be a Scotsman you're not true. You're not honest.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Quite offensive really.



Fuck off, you silly cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Divisive?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


No, when someone in Scotland takes charge they always speak in Gaelic


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> <attempts to drag the thread back on topic>
> 
> Another letter is in.
> 
> ...


I read an analogy earlier about tory MPs being a frog in slowly boiling water, still unable to sort things out by kicking the cunt out. Even in the last few minutes we've had the latest letter to the 1922 ^ and then No 10 doing a U Turn and admitting they will have to own up when someone gets a fixed penalty notice.  It's a really weird place to be in, long past the point where a 'normal' PM would resign or be kicked out and past the point where it would be in their self interest to do so.  If the police investigation doesn't conclude for weeks or months, I'm really not sure what will be the tipping  point. Leaked pictures of johnson next to the drinks table? johnson getting interviewed under caution?  A tory joining the libdems?


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS - can you lot take this fucking SNP nonsense elsewhere, please.


it's more fun than reading your C&P updates from the guardian liveblog tbf


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 1, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Divisive?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Yes. Fat fingers on a tablet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yes. Fat fingers on a tablet.


Decisive was better


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> ...then No 10 doing a U Turn and admitting they will have to own up when someone gets a fixed penalty notice.



A  U-turn a day, keeps the 54 letters away.


----------



## elbows (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> <attempts to drag the thread back on topic>
> 
> Another letter is in.
> 
> ...


And here is another of the undecided who reckon they will decide in the next 48 hours:



> Among MPs, Conservative Sir Gary Streeter says he is "wrestling with his conscience" over whether to submit a letter of no confidence in the prime minister, but will make a decision within 48 hours.
> 
> The MP for South West Devon tells BBC Radio Devon his "gut feeling is that the prime minister has not done enough to demonstrate he understands the pain and suffering of the British people.
> 
> "These are circumstances in which many prime ministers would resign."





> Streeter says "a lot of us" on the Tory benches are "thinking very seriously" about what action to take.
> 
> He says yesterday's debate in the Commons after the publication of Sue Gray's initial findings about parties held in No 10 during periods of lockdown was "one of my grimmest experiences in 30 years in Westminster".
> 
> Former prime minister Theresa May's pointed questioning of Johnson was "devastating", he adds.



Thats from 16:12 on the BBC live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-60212545


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

killer b said:


> it's more fun than reading your C&P updates from the guardian liveblog tbf



So, it's alright for others to quote live updates from various media outlets & twitter, but not me, dickhead?


----------



## Wilf (Feb 1, 2022)

At one level, johnson might have chosen a good moment to get on a plane away from Westminster. However him not being around might just have emboldened a couple of them to put in the letters.  He's fucked things up rather badly with the savile thing and we'll be seeing some kind of retraction on that over the next day or two (begrudging, but still a retraction).


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 1, 2022)

It's as if it takes quite a few hours away from him for the effects of the Johnson trance to wear off the Tory faithful.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 1, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> It's as if it takes quite a few hours away from him for the effects of the Johnson trance to wear off the Tory faithful.



It’s classic

“Oh I’m glad the pm reassured me in the meeting earlier I feel more confident now”
“What did he say?”
“…um you know now you ask I’m not entirely sure. Oh…”


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, it's alright for others to quote live updates from various media outlets & twitter, but not me, dickhead?


depends how much they do it really. I moan at other people for it too though, don't worry.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> At one level, johnson might have chosen a good moment to get on a plane away from Westminster. However him not being around might just have emboldened a couple of them to put in the letters.  He's fucked things up rather badly with the savile thing and we'll be seeing some kind of retraction on that over the next day or two (begrudging, but still a retraction).



I dunno.  In his life before being PM he only ever apologised or took a step back when he was told to by someone further up the food chain.  Since he's become PM as far as I can tell he's never taken a step back except the apology to the queen.  We've had the _sorry not sorry_ non-apology for all the other party stuff but everything else he just bats back.  I don't see any reason to think it won't be the same with the Saville slur.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I dunno.  In his life before being PM he only ever apologised or took a step back when he was told to by someone further up the food chain.  Since he's become PM as far as I can tell he's never taken a step back except the apology to the queen.  We've had the _sorry not sorry_ non-apology for all the other party stuff but everything else he just bats back.  I don't see any reason to think it won't be the same with the Saville slur.


But he made this claim at the dispatch box.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 1, 2022)

Let's hope nobody starts suggesting that he's friends with any accused sex offenders.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

elbows said:


> And here is another of the undecided who reckon they will decide in the next 48 hours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have thought Tory mps' consciences were flimsy things easily vanquished


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2022)

brogdale said:


> But he made this claim at the dispatch box.


It would be nice to think that he would apologise or at the very least retract the statement but I can't see it happening either, particularly with the spineless speaker, Hoyle. He (Hoyle) was supposed to give a statement regarding this today but I've seen no mention of it. Anyone else?


----------



## bimble (Feb 1, 2022)

I don’t understand why people are making such a fuss about the desperate saville slur. Saying whatever you feel like saying that you think might help you in that moment you’re saying it has been the norm for ages, truth isn’t expected to play any serious role in any of it why is this different?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2022)

teqniq said:


> It would be nice to think that he would apologise or at the very least retract the statement but I can't see it happening either, particularly with the spineless speaker, Hoyle. He (Hoyle) was supposed to give a statement regarding this today but I've seen no mention of it. Anyone else?


Got to be honest; I don't care a fig whether or not he apologises to Starmer, but it did reveal the depth of his desperation that he felt the need to resort to peddling far-right conspiraloonery and then expect his minions to mop it up in the studios afterwards. A good sign all in all and if it can be spun out, so much the better.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 1, 2022)

brogdale said:


> But he made this claim at the dispatch box.



And is apparently standing by it.









						Boris Johnson 'Stands By' Jimmy Savile Smear, Downing Street Says
					

The prime minister been accused of making "false and baseless slurs" over jibe at Keir Starmer.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> And is apparently standing by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, good...that's just more shite that the vermin have to lap up and defend.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 1, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Got to be honest; I don't care a fig whether or not he apologises to Starmer, but it did reveal the depth of his desperation that he felt the need to resort to peddling far-right conspiraloonery and then expect his minions to mop it up in the studios afterwards. A good sign all in all and if it can be spun out, so much the better.


Well, let's face it, any apology to Starmer would be as worthless as every other apology he's ever made.


----------



## belboid (Feb 1, 2022)

I am a bit surprised that there is so much fuss about the Savile accusation but nary a word about accusing the Labour frontbench of including coke heads.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2022)

belboid said:


> I am a bit surprised that there is so much fuss about the Savile accusation but nary a word about accusing the Labour frontbench of including coke heads.


priced in already?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 1, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> And is apparently standing by it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dead cat.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 1, 2022)

Heh.


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> A dead cat.


so this is a dead cat to distract from number 10 parties, which plenty of people claim are themselves a dead cat to distract from the cost of living crisis... I wonder what _that's_ a dead cat to distract us from? Unless it's dead cats all the way down...


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Leaked pictures of johnson's arse found still in the photocopier out tray?


FIFY


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 1, 2022)

killer b said:


> so this is a dead cat to distract from number 10 parties, which plenty of people claim are themselves a dead cat to distract from the cost of living crisis... I wonder what _that's_ a dead cat to distract us from? Unless it's dead cats all the way down...


Maybe the Downing Street cat Larry has died from neglect and they are trying to distract us from that?


----------



## oryx (Feb 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I read an analogy earlier about tory MPs being a frog in slowly boiling water, still unable to sort things out by kicking the cunt out. Even in the last few minutes we've had the latest letter to the 1922 ^ and then No 10 doing a U Turn and admitting they will have to own up when someone gets a fixed penalty notice.  It's a really weird place to be in, long past the point where a 'normal' PM would resign or be kicked out and past the point where it would be in their self interest to do so.  If the police investigation doesn't conclude for weeks or months, I'm really not sure what will be the tipping  point. Leaked pictures of johnson next to the drinks table? johnson getting interviewed under caution?  A tory joining the libdems?


Yes, I wonder if more revelations will come out, prompted by his refusal to resign.

(Based on pure vicarious speculation, nothing else).


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Well, let's face it, any apology to Starmer would be as worthless as every other apology he's ever made.


He‘ll probably say he takes ‘full responsibility’ for his comment, which basically means he’ll do fuck all. That’s been the case every other time he’s used that phrase.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Heh.



Tbh that should be ‘fight for your right to Work Event’


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fat fingers on a tablet.


That's an unkind way to refer to teuchter You should take that back and apologise.


----------



## JimW (Feb 1, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> That's an unkind way to refer to teuchter You should take that back and apologise.


Though reassuring to hear he's still taking the tablets.


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Maybe the Downing Street cat Larry has died from neglect and they are trying to distract us from that?


I long for the day Larry the Downing Street Cat is no longer a thing.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2022)

I would have thought Thatcher and her dweebs were more guilty of anything associated with Savile.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 1, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> I would have thought Thatcher and her dweebs were more guilty of anything associated with Savile.


Given Johnson's derision at the idea of "spaffing money up the wall" to investigate historic cases, I suspect he'd have been equally as unlikely to have done anything about it had he been around at the time. Which is what makes his attempted slur so sickening and hypocritical. I'd imagine survivors of sexual abuse would have been horrified at what he said back then, and doubly horrified to see him using a prolific abuser like Savile as a means of scoring a cheap political point.

It's always hard to identify a specific point where someone crosses a line, but for me, Johnson crossed that line good and proper when he came out with that shit yesterday. Had I been a Tory voter, I think that would be the point when I felt he'd jumped the shark.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Given Johnson's derision at the idea of "spaffing money up the wall" to investigate historic cases, I suspect he'd have been equally as unlikely to have done anything about it had he been around at the time. Which is what makes his attempted slur so sickening and hypocritical. I'd imagine survivors of sexual abuse would have been horrified at what he said back then, and doubly horrified to see him using a prolific abuser like Savile as a means of scoring a cheap political point.
> 
> It's always hard to identify a specific point where someone crosses a line, but for me, Johnson crossed that line good and proper when he came out with that shit yesterday. Had I been a Tory voter, I think that would be the point when I felt he'd jumped the shark.



yeah - its a deliberate copying of the trump playbook. And it will work with the wilder gammony fringes - but the wider population you'd hope not. We arent the USA - despite the attempts to launch similar culture war cobblers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

killer b said:


> depends how much they do it really. I moan at other people for it too though, don't worry.



I directly copied & pasted two, yes just two, quotes from the Guardian live page, during PMQs almost two weeks ago, and you quoted one with an unjustified snidey reply, which I ignored at the time, and almost 2 weeks later you pop-up again to have another snidey little dig, which I feel justifies me to respond.



Spoiler: To avoid boring others, the facts are behind a spoiler.



I was watching PMQs live minus a few minutes, because I had paused it to deal with a phone call, there was two funny/amusing/entertaining moments, which hadn't been shared on here, so I copied over a couple of quotes from the Guardian live page, because it was easier & quicker than typing out the information myself.

They were THIS POST, and the one below, and you replied two posts below those with...



> I'm guessing we all have the guardian live blog open in another tab tbh



Which is frankly fucking ridiculous, considering most posters watching this thread are not doing so in 'live-time', so wouldn't be watching the Guardian live page, it was such a bonkers claim to make, that I ignored it at the time, and had forgotten about it, until you decided to have another go, almost 2 weeks on. 

Looking back, I see sharing those two funny/amusing/entertaining posts got 38 reactions in total, and were also quoted by some posters, so they could add their own comments, which seems to justify me sharing those Guardian quotes, and clearly added useful contributions to the thread. 

Interestingly your snide response got just 2 reactions, one of which had already reacted to both my posts anyway.

I have no idea what your problem is, but you have acted like a bit of a prick TBH.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 1, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - its a deliberate copying of the trump playbook. And it will work with the wilder gammony fringes - but the wider population you'd hope not. *We arent the USA - despite the attempts to launch similar culture war cobblers.*



As the failing GB News is discovering.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I directly copied & pasted two, yes just two, quotes from the Guardian live page, during PMQs almost two weeks ago, and you quoted one with an unjustified snidey reply, which I ignored at the time, and almost 2 weeks later you pop-up again to have another snidey little dig, which I feel justifies me to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was just saying that what we shall call "the scottish diversion" (which you and your fellow english cultural imperialists wanted to shut down) was more entertaining than some links to the guardian.

Not the same as saying you shouldn't post links - just a statement of fact.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 1, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Biden won convincingly though?



He did. But far from the victory banishing Trump and the constituency he spoke to it seems to be creating the opposite effect. Put simply, the Biden victory hasn’t re-established the authority of the professional middle class, it’s revealed in the fragility and weakness. All of the polls suggest that far from vanquishing the populist revulsion with the political class Biden and co are merely widening and deepening it with a further reckoning to come in 2024.

The UK situation has some important differences, but the point I was making in reply to Wilf is that Partygate and the now inevitable downfall of Johnson isn’t going to herald a return of the constituency that went Tory at the last election to Labour. That group are likely to move further out to the periphery


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I directly copied & pasted two, yes just two, quotes from the Guardian live page, during PMQs almost two weeks ago, and you quoted one with an unjustified snidey reply, which I ignored at the time, and almost 2 weeks later you pop-up again to have another snidey little dig, which I feel justifies me to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had another snidey little dig at you over it the the other day too, you missed that one.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I think you will find that quite a number of people see the SNP as the Scottish Nazi Party.
> 
> You go on about Boris breaking promises, he is an amateur compared to Sturgeon.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you on about? Weirdo


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> He was just saying that what we shall call "the scottish diversion" (which *you and your fellow english cultural imperialists *wanted to shut down) was more entertaining than some links to the guardian.
> 
> Not the same as saying you shouldn't post links - just a statement of fact.


Jings. 🤣


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Non Gaelic speaking Highlanders such as me are the persecuted people.


So it's not all bad then


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2022)

JimW said:


> Though reassuring to hear he's still taking the tablets.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 1, 2022)

Boris threating sanctions against putin

and he might send in 100 troupes


must be shakeing in his boot in the Kermlin


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Boris threating sanctions against putin
> 
> and he might send in 100 troupes
> 
> ...


Putin was scared of Truss but now the BIG GUNS are getting involved


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2022)

Oops, another one


----------



## not a trot (Feb 1, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Putin was scared of Truss but now the BIG GUNS are getting involved


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 1, 2022)

ahem Mods

Can you ban loosemeat for another week and save us all the hassle tomorrow ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2022)

Boris Johnson: No 10 refuses to comment on fresh reports detailing lockdown parties PM allegedly attended
					

Fresh details of three new events revealed in the Sue Gray report have emerged, while new revelations about the alleged flat party following Dominic Cummings' departure have also been made.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ahem Mods
> 
> Can you ban loosemeat for another week and save us all the hassle tomorrow ?


I'll see your week and raise you a month


----------



## little_legs (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2022)

That's great banter.

The whole thing's a con. 'Friendly', jocular, populist. Whilst they shunt out all your hard won gains to them and their mates.

Sick of it. They're full on, immiserate and punish the poor.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2022)

What a dishonourable person and degrader of the highest political office in the land and therefore to an extent the nation.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

Humberto said:


> degrader of the highest political office in the land


They all do that tbf


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

weepiper said:


>



He wasn't even listening, he said he sympathised with her constituents. Johnson didn't even do her the courtesy of listening to an SNP MP who wasn't talking about a constituent's experiences, she was talking about her own experience and that of a member of her own team who died in a hospice suffering from cancer, and the MP and her colleagues weren't allowed to say their goodbyes to their colleague who was dying from cancer, except through the window of the hospice, and they weren't allowed to hug her.

And Johnson couldn't even be bothered to fucking listen properly and understand that it wasn't a random constituent, it was a parliamentary or constituency staff member of another MP.

Although he clearly should have sympathy for a random constituent's experience too, if that had been the case, it's more the fact that he hadn't bothered to listen properly and just regurgitated a seemingly standard, insincere, response, that riles. He's so contemptuous of the little people, ie anyone but him.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> They all do that tbf



They do, you're quite right. Once a posh thug...

It isn't far away (well brutally already here depending on your circumstances as I'm sure you understand) and things can move very far in the way of getting much, much shitter with this guy.

He needs to go.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

I wonder whether the drugs and Savile accusations were dead cat suggestions from: 









						‘Wizard of Oz’: Tory MPs cheered by hopes of Lynton Crosby’s return
					

Analysis: Boris Johnson’s latest moves ‘bore the hallmarks’ of the Australian campaign strategist




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Raheem (Feb 2, 2022)

Perhaps more red meat than dead cat.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 2, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Boris Johnson: No 10 refuses to comment on fresh reports detailing lockdown parties PM allegedly attended
> 
> 
> Fresh details of three new events revealed in the Sue Gray report have emerged, while new revelations about the alleged flat party following Dominic Cummings' departure have also been made.
> ...


"Does Boris Johnson refuse to comment?" is the new "is the Pope Catholic?".


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> The SNP are a vile separatist cult.



And people who support independence are Nazis or sheep? Ticking all the boxes today.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Ian Blackford might verge on the pompous windbag sometimes but fucking good on him for having the guts to stand up and call Johnson a liar to his lying face.


They should take turns, one by one, and empty the chamber.

The parliamentary rule that they can't call one another liars pre-dated pathological liar Johnson and came from an era where politicians tended to be honourable and would do the decent thing and resign in such circumstances.

Except they tended to be landed gentry who had family fortunes to fall back on and Johnson doesn't, hence clinging on for dear political life.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.



Lies. Lies lies lies. He just can't fucking help himself, can he?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She's on a roll 🤣



Fuckin'ell she's got a really bad case of Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2022)

She looks like a true believer to me. The intense fervour of a North Korean General.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2022)

Which IS funny but also really, really sucks.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I never knew there was such a colourful metaphor for huffing kettle descaler.


Don't mess with kettle descaler. I was once nearly killed, in the kitchen, by the vicar, with poison. Not a game of Cluedo, a true story.

Divine David left descaling fluid in a kettle before going out to the opera and I (lovely lodger) came home unawares, made a cup of tea, tasted a bit funny so I only had a few sips, wrote it off as maybe tea bags going off?  Was knackered, having spent most of the afternoon in Ikea, so went to bed for a nap. Woke up later with a bit of a sore throat and went to make another cup of tea and spotted the bottle of descaling fluid next to the kettle. Oops!

So I phoned nearest A&E, Hammersmith Hospital, and asked if I should drink milk or water. Triage nurse says she doesn't know, she'll need to check with the poisons unit at Guy's. Ten minutes later she calls me and says 'I don't mean to alarm you, but you need to make your way to hospital as soon as possible, because it can lead to systemic failure.' 'Systemic failure,' I reply, 'what's that?' And the nurse explains liver failure, kidney failure, multiple organ failure.

So me and the other lodger jump in the car and head to hospital, me parking it erratically outside A&E, thinking I'm going to die of organ failure, and find out that they've called in an on-call consultant and I'm quite the novelty, considering it's usually small children who've accidentally ingested cleaning products rather than fully grown adults who ought to know better. And as an added bonus, some medical students pop in my curtained cubicle to stick a lolly stick on my tongue and look at the ulcers at the back of my throat.

At one point, someone comes in and asks me how it happened (I mean, adult, should know better), and me and the other lodger just look at one another and in unison say 'The vicar did it!' like a real life game of Cluedo. 

It turned out, though, because I'd only had a few sips before deciding it tasted funny and throwing it away, I wasn't affected, didn't need to be kept in overnight after all.

NB: If formic acid is one of the ingredients, the digestive process turns it into formaldehyde and basically pickles your insides while you're alive or something like that.

Don't try that at home, kids!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

> I'm quite the novelty, considering it's usually small children who've accidentally ingested cleaning products


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There is a bitter irony in the fact that ‘Partygate’ merely reinforces the conditions and the culture which made Johnson electable in the first place: complete disdain and hatred towards politicians and politics, a realisation that whoever you vote for they are going to fuck you, the lack of any form of credible political representation and so on.
> 
> I’ve made a point of talking to people at work this week who switched to the Tories last time. Some of them do now think he’s a complete prick but the overwhelming sense I get is that they are almost pleased that he’s confirmed everything that they think about politics and the political class. He’s their embodiment of the rotten, corrupt, delusional and clueless system. As you say the next step for this group isn’t, in the main, a return to Starmer’s Labour it’s further out to the fringe. Inevitably, at this moment, that’s to any right populist that will emerge over the next few years. Like with Biden, and after the Trump experience, there is no pining for the restoration of elite liberal democracy, that ship sailed for this group long ago. If Labour think that the loss of this constituency was an unfortunate blip they’ve not been listening.


I fear you're right. I think Labour are taking it for granted that this is such a monumental fuck-up that the next election is theirs for the taking. But they're overlooking the fact that Starmer is neither a highly amiable and entertaining character like stuck on the wire waving flags and HIGNFY era Boris Johnson was, and neither has legal 'forensic' Starmer been capable of scoring in all the open goals that have presented themselves, preferring instead to try to occupy the middle ground and be part of a kind of unofficial unity government, which leaves lefties feeling bereft and politically homeless. 

Not to mention all the taunts on social media, Twitter and the like, Labour party member calling out those on the left who might not vote for them, saying it's their fault if the Tories get in again. Erm, no, if the Tories get it again and you don't, it's because you're unelectable, because your leader stands for nothing, and because you kicked out or drove out of the party loads of the Corbynistas who'd revitalised the party, driven up its membership and revenues, only to be told, effectively, that socialists weren't welcome. 

And having kicked or driven many of those former Labour members/voters out of the party, now the right wing of the party are complaining, Well, yes, so what if we kicked you or drove you out of the party, if you don't vote for us, it'll be all your fault if the Tories get into power again! 

Then there's the issue of grassroots activism, and how it was many who joined the party around the time of Corbyn, because a proper lefty was someone they could get behind and rally round and campaign for... but now lots of those party political 'foot soldiers' have been expelled or have left, so who's going to do that grunt work now? 

Yet I fear that for many in the Labour Party, they will see Johnson's downfall as their opportunity to regain power, it's like they think it's an inevitability, rather than a stretch. They might think no one can vote for the Conservatives again, surely, either with Johnson at the helm, or someone equally awful, like Patel or Raab, etc. But they're overlooking the fact that people voted for the Conservatives led by Johnson in the first place, despite knowing him to be a pathological liar and a degenerate and unprincipled and amoral coward and charlatan. So the electorate are more than capable of voting in another useless person and/or a nasty one. It's not a foregone conclusion that the electorate will vote left next time or even if they do that they will vote Labour. And it's arrogance and hubris on their part to assume that to be the case. Labour and some of it's members are coming across as entitled and assuming that they're owed lefties' votes, but not everyone is a party political tribalist, and many won't for Labour just because it's Labour, but will want something to vote for. And that's where they're lacking. Labour, and Starmer in particular, generally speaking, haven't given people  something to vote for. So I reckon lefties are likely to abstain, to not bother voting, because they were expelled or driven out of the Labour Party, or because they can't be bothered, because they've got nothing to vote for.


----------



## Ming (Feb 2, 2022)

I wonder if this piece of shit has given a second thought to Nazanin Zaghari-Radcliffe recently? A British citizen whose situation he made much worse as foreign secretary FFS. How did this cunt become PM????









						Boris Johnson says sorry for 'mistake' over jailed Briton in Iran
					

Foreign secretary apologises for ‘distress and anguish’ his remarks caused to Nazanin Zaghari-Ratcliffe and her family




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 2, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> FIFY


More likely to be his elbow


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Then there's the issue of grassroots activism, and how it was many who joined the party around the time of Corbyn, because a proper lefty was someone they could get behind and rally round and campaign for... but now lots of those party political 'foot soldiers' have been expelled or have left, so who's going to do that grunt work now?


it’s a deliberate strategy. They don’t need footsoldiers, they are limited in their effectiveness. They need corporate donors so they can afford to buy huge quantities of Facebook adverts and get through to people, exactly what the Tories have been doing for the last few elections despite having very few members this side of retirement. Though Starmer is so inept that I suspect he’ll spend the hedge fund donations on jazzing up the party’s MySpace page to get better outreach on that platform.


----------



## Ming (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> it’s a deliberate strategy. They don’t need footsoldiers, they are limited in their effectiveness. They need corporate donors so they can afford to buy huge quantities of Facebook adverts and get through to people, exactly what the Tories have been doing for the last few elections despite having very few members this side of retirement. Though Starmer is so inept that I suspect he’ll spend the hedge fund donations on jazzing up the party’s MySpace page to get better outreach on that platform.


Yep. It's all about money.
 Being on Urban I used to assume all the voting population were as civically engaged and politically smart as we are (don't flame me).
 But huge swathes of people who vote actually think people like BJ and Trump are really cool. Hard fact to accept but the voting record shows it to be true. And cunts like Cummings and Lynton know this. It's all about numbers and money buys ads. And ads influence low information voters. And you just need a slight majority to win in a FPTP system. That's it.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They don’t need footsoldiers, they are limited in their effectiveness.


my conclusion after spending the last two general elections trudging round marginal constituencies in the rain is that doorknocking is pretty pointless. it's just keeping people who want to help busy while the work's being done on social media. You'd be better getting an evening job and giving the extra cash to the facebook advert buying fund.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> So I reckon lefties are likely to abstain, to not bother voting, because they were expelled or driven out of the Labour Party, or because they can't be bothered, because they've got nothing to vote for.



It’s not ‘lefties’ you need to worry about to be frank. Whatever they do they are clustered in areas where Labour already do well or in university towns where its vote might sag but isn’t going to be going to the Tories.

My post was more about the 5 million plus labour voters who deserted the party over Brexit (and the millions more who have been drifting away over the past 25 years). The, much discussed - and often misunderstood - ex core vote. What I was arguing was that ‘partygate’ both doubles down on what they already think of politics and politicians and is having the effect of further pushing them out to the political periphery. What it’s certainly not doing is pushing them back to Labour in huge numbers. This seems to be overlooked in the debate on this with a (mistaken in my view) assumption that those deserting Johnston over the parties is ‘good news’ for Labour.

Without Scotland (a completely different set of questions and processes) and the return of at least a large segment of this group Labour aren’t going anywhere politically.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> my conclusion after spending the last two general elections trudging round marginal constituencies in the rain is that doorknocking is pretty pointless. it's just keeping people who want to help busy while the work's being done on social media. You'd be better getting an evening job and giving the extra cash to the facebook advert buying fund.



I think that’s right about the rise of social media and its ability to reach voters in places where the Tories largely don’t exist.

But I also think that there is a difference between flooding an area with out of town activists at election time and proper community liaison and engagement work. Momentum was, once, meant to be serious about a developing a strategy and resourcing the latter. But that seems to have quickly ended up in the ‘too difficult’ category.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> my conclusion after spending the last two general elections trudging round marginal constituencies in the rain is that doorknocking is pretty pointless. it's just keeping people who want to help busy while the work's being done on social media. You'd be better getting an evening job and giving the extra cash to the facebook advert buying fund.


I'll bow to your direct experience, but aren't there reasons other than simple information dissemination to the foot-soldiering on the ground? When I was a member of the LP, in some CLPs, great store was on the basic human contact that door-knocking provided...the 'show the face of the party' stuff and the 'listening' to folks' issues stuff. Then there were the older voters (who do vote) who valued the fact that someone had called and/or brought them a leaflet. And of course the data collection stuff that can only be done without surrogate data manipulation by face-to-face recording of voting intention. All that stuff that builds the 'Get Out the Vote' machine that is used on polling day.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> But I also think that there is a difference between flooding an area with out of town activists at election time and proper community liaison and engagement work. Momentum was, once, meant to be serious about a developing a strategy and resourcing the latter. But that seems to have quickly ended up in the ‘too difficult’ category.


I'd agree there's definitely value to out-of-election time doorknocking, but outside of councillors and timeserved activists it was very difficult to get numbers out to do it. People who would mobilise for a general election campaign aren't available the rest of the time. There was a few reasons why, and it wasn't just laziness on the part of the new members - I'm not sure how much work was done to try and change these things, but either way it didn't work. Maybe there wasn't enough time and too many other fronts in the battle.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

Another letter gone in from Tobias Elwood according the the Independent.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Another letter gone in from Tobias Elwood according the the Independent.



Interesting, I wonder if this drip feeding of MPs coming out will gain momentum over the coming days.









						Partygate: New blow for Johnson as third Tory MP in one day submits no-confidence letter
					

Amid continuing fallout over the partygate revelations, Tobias Ellwood says it is "just horrible" for Tory MPs to "continuously have to defend this to the British public".




					news.sky.com


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2022)

Elwood has been very vocal recently regarding the Afghanistan withdrawal and Ukraine crisis at no time given any credence to the way the government has performed in either case.
As ex-military I suspect the end of his tether may have been reached due to the parties fiasco.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s not ‘lefties’ you need to worry about to be frank. Whatever they do they are clustered in areas where Labour already do well or in university towns where its vote might sag but isn’t going to be going to the Tories.
> 
> My post was more about the 5 million plus labour voters who deserted the party over Brexit (and the millions more who have been drifting away over the past 25 years). The, much discussed - and often misunderstood - ex core vote. What I was arguing was that ‘partygate’ both doubles down on what they already think of politics and politicians and is having the effect of further pushing them out to the political periphery. What it’s certainly not doing is pushing them back to Labour in huge numbers. This seems to be overlooked in the debate on this with a (mistaken in my view) assumption that those deserting Johnston over the parties is ‘good news’ for Labour.
> 
> Without Scotland (a completely different set of questions and processes) and the return of at least a large segment of this group Labour aren’t going anywhere politically.


I don’t disagree with that, but one thing it will do is depress the Tory vote, a lot that wanted the Brexit mess cleared up last time just won’t vote at all. It’s not that people shift from one party to another, but that many people feel left out of the process altogether and don’t bother turning up.  I suspect we’ll see a big drop in the tory vote but a lot of it just simply won’t go anywhere, and that leaves a door for Starmer by default.  It’s one of the reasons why it’s bollocks when political analysts talk of ‘swing’ from one party to another, when a large component of changes will be people swinging in and out of apathy.

I think the Tories have gained in recent years because of a lot of cynicism about politics in general, much of it justified. The expenses scandal was a big driver of this, and it was noted how it was framed as ‘they’re all at it’ to spread the blame when the most egregious cases tended to be the lord of the manor Tory types. The Tories know that they can keep their vote up by bussing people in from the care homes and so on, the older, socially conservative types see voting as a public duty and will show up for them no matter what, so pushing the vote down in general helps them (which is why voter ID laws are a current battleground - they know they gain from making it harder to vote)

There are cases where this apathy had been broken - Brexit was one, where successful micro targeting of social media ads playing on people’s fears got the vote out, against the national opinion; last election the fear of Marxist terrorist-loving Corbyn was a big vote driver, and even Corbyn’s high vote in 2017 came on the back of people motivated to fight for something better - a decent bit of schadenfreude when May fucked up, as well as being the vehicle for remainer backlash.  You will get people to the polls if you give them something to fight for or against. Labour’s fuck up is that they currently offer nothing, but still might scrape home against a genuinely dreadful government with massive increases in the cost of living.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Elwood has been very vocal recently regarding the Afghanistan withdrawal and Ukraine crisis at no time given any credence to the way the government has performed in either case.
> As ex-military I suspect the end of his tether may have been reached due to the parties fiasco.


The military types always come across as quite ‘honourable’ in politics, they seem to respect the rules and processes, which clashes with the brownian motion style of leadership Johnson offers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> I'd agree there's definitely value to out-of-election time doorknocking, but outside of councillors and timeserved activists it was very difficult to get numbers out to do it. People who would mobilise for a general election campaign aren't available the rest of the time. There was a few reasons why, and it wasn't just laziness on the part of the new members - I'm not sure how much work was done to try and change these things, but either way it didn't work. Maybe there wasn't enough time and too many other fronts in the battle.



They have managed all year round campaigning & door knocking in Worthing, Labour hadn't had a seat on the borough council in almost 40 years until they won one in a by-election in 2017, and more seats with every election since, now on 17, and are on the verge of winning a majority this year. They also took their first four Worthing seats on the county council last year. (We have borough elections 3 out of every 4 years, the 4th year is county elections).

And, they have their eye on taking East Worthing and Shoreham in the next GE, which probably goes some way in explaining why Tim Loughton has put his letter in, and has been popping up in the media to attack Johnson.









						How to beat the Tories in their heartlands: the story of East Worthing  – LabourList
					

Worthing is a coastal town in West Sussex with a population of 110,000. We are split into two constituencies that elect councillors to the borough…




					labourlist.org
				












						A fantastic win in Worthing
					

By Cllr Dawn Smith On Friday 3rd December Labour won a Borough Council by-election in Marine Ward of Worthing and Councillor Vicki Wells became our 17th Labour Councillor, with a massive vote swing…




					labourhub.org.uk
				




This is all off-topic and probably should continue on another thread TBH.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The military types always come across as quite ‘honourable’ in politics, they seem to respect the rules and processes, which clashes with the brownian motion style of leadership Johnson offers.


He was on C4 news last night blathering on about how UK forces should be moved into Ukraine to fight the Russians; wanker.
& he said he wasn't ready to put his letter in to the '22.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is all off-topic and probably should continue on another thread TBH.


it's ok, if something important happens we can go back to posting terrible memes from twitter and the like. 

It is true that some places have managed to get a year round campaigning thing going, and I'd be interested to hear how they did that when so much of the rest of the country failed - what are the Labour campaigners in Worthing like? Have there been a dip in activity recently with so many of the 2015 intake leaving the party?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> The military types always come across as quite ‘honourable’ in politics, they seem to respect the rules and processes, which clashes with the brownian motion style of leadership Johnson offers.


My MP is ex military, he's a corrupt womanising drunk reactionary


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2022)

brogdale said:


> He was on C4 news last night blathering on about how UK forces should be moved into Ukraine to fight the Russians; wanker.
> & he said he wasn't ready to put his letter in to the '22.


UK forces go to Ukraine in any real numbers and hostilities kick off I don't think it entirely unlikely that there'd be lots of cyber attacks bringing eg parts of the NHS to a halt


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2022)

ska invita said:


> My MP is ex military, he's a corrupt womanising drunk reactionary


I suppose before he was a corrupt womanising sober reactionary


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> it's ok, if something important happens we can go back to posting terrible memes from twitter and the like.
> 
> It is true that some places have managed to get a year round campaigning thing going, and I'd be interested to hear how they did that when so much of the rest of the country failed - what are the Labour campaigners in Worthing like? Have there been a dip in activity recently with so many of the 2015 intake leaving the party?



With your shitty attitude, why would I bother to engage with you, and answer your questions?

Of course, if you bother to read the 'how to beat the Tories' link provided, you'll find some clues on, err, how to beat the Tories, all of which has happened post 2015.

HTH


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> With your shitty attitude, why would I bother to engage with you, and answer your questions?
> 
> Of course, if you bother to read the 'how to beat the Tories' link provided, you'll find some clues on, err, how to beat the Tories, all of which has happened post 2015.
> 
> HTH


I think it's pretty shitty to be policing interesting conversations on threads that are often just full of page after page of links to funny things people have said on twitter / news websites / whatever.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 2, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Does Boris Johnson refuse to comment?" is the new "is the Pope Catholic?".



Gove was doing the same thing this morning on BBC breakfast, when challenged about Johnsons, Savile comment. Oddly, he made some comment about how the media is free to ask these questions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Gove was doing the same thing this morning on BBC breakfast, when challenged about Johnsons, Savile comment. Oddly, he made some comment about how the media is free to ask these questions.


With the implication not for much longer


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

I had missed this on C-4 yesterday, Tory MP Charles Walker, who is stepping down at the next election, called on Johnson to withdraw the Savile comment, but also said he would applaud him if he resigned.









						‘I would applaud if PM resigned’, says Charles Walker MP as he quits politics
					

Exclusive: Senior Conservative backbencher Sir Charles Walker, MP for Broxbourne, announces he will stand down at the next election.




					www.channel4.com


----------



## little_legs (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (Feb 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> With the implication not for much longer



That's how I read it too.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

How many Tory MP's have confirmed they've sent letters of no confidence in now then?


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

Voley said:


> How many Tory MP's have confirmed they've sent letters of no confidence in now then?


five I think (I was sure I'd read 11 somewhere but maybe not). doesn't mean there isn't a lot more in, but there's only five so far prepared to stick their heads above the parapet.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

Voley said:


> How many Tory MP's have confirmed they've sent letters of no confidence in now then?



Only 10 have confirmed, but most don't tend to declare they have, and there's no way of knowing the actual total.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

I thought I'd heard it was a dozen but there's probably some speculation in there, marking the 'searching my conscience' types down as one etc.


----------



## Supine (Feb 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Only 10 have confirmed, but most don't tend to declare they have, and there's no way of knowing the actual total.



Let’s not start trusting the tories! No way of knowing.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Don't mess with kettle descaler. I was once nearly killed, in the kitchen, by the vicar, with poison. Not a game of Cluedo, a true story.
> 
> Divine David left descaling fluid in a kettle before going out to the opera and I (lovely lodger) came home unawares, made a cup of tea, tasted a bit funny so I only had a few sips, wrote it off as maybe tea bags going off?  Was knackered, having spent most of the afternoon in Ikea, so went to bed for a nap. Woke up later with a bit of a sore throat and went to make another cup of tea and spotted the bottle of descaling fluid next to the kettle. Oops!
> 
> ...


_Less_ tea, vicar!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2022)

I have very hard water and have never descaled anything.
I took the filter off the kettle because it used to clog up 
The limescale  has probably saved me from the ill-effects of the lead water pipe...


----------



## andysays (Feb 2, 2022)

Voley said:


> I thought I'd heard it was a dozen but there's probably some speculation in there, marking the 'searching my conscience' types down as one etc.



I thought I'd read similar a week or so ago, but this suggests not



> Boris Johnson is facing further calls to resign, as Tobias Ellwood became the latest Tory MP to say he wants to oust him from office. The Bournemouth East MP said he would be submitting a letter of no confidence in the PM, amid the ongoing row over lockdown parties in No 10. He joins colleague Peter Aldous, who said on Tuesday he had done the same.





> At least 54 Tories must submit letters to set up a vote on the PM's future. A handful of Tory MPs, including Scottish Tory leader Douglas Ross, have said they have submitted letters to the backbench 1922 Committee, which runs leadership contests. But the exact number of letters submitted is not known.



The only (relative) certainty in this appears to be that Johnson isn't going to resign, and that if Tory MPs want him out, they're going to have to vote him out.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

The Tory MPs who have submitted letters of no confidence in Boris Johnson or withdrawn support
					

So far just a handful of Tories have gone on the record calling for Mr Johnson to step down




					inews.co.uk
				




Bit unclear on exact figures as there are a few there who've expressed displeasure but haven't confirmed they've sent the letter yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Only 10 have confirmed, but most don't tend to declare they have, and there's no way of knowing the actual total.


only that it's not 54


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> only that it's not 54


Fewer than


----------



## A380 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2022)

Boris Johnson Doubles Down On Keir Starmer Jimmy Savile Smear
					

Labour leader says the prime minister is repeating "conspiracy theories of violent fascists".




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				





Jimmy Saville  a dead cat


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 308421


They’re really shit at wordle


----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2022)

belboid said:


> They’re really shit at wordle


This lot are slightly better









						Wordle Puzzle Boris Mug
					

Wordle is the game taking the Internet by storm and sometimes the right answer just pops out at you like it does with this Boris Wordle mug!




					shop.newsthump.com


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 308421



How is the R green in the 4th guess?


----------



## A380 (Feb 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> How is the R green in the 4th guess?


Because it’s not a real wordle. The pencil lines also are a slight clue….


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

Is Wordle basically Mastermind with letters?


----------



## clicker (Feb 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> How is the R green in the 4th guess?


Because its in the right place. I 🤔 think.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2022)

A380 said:


> Because it’s not a real wordle. The pencil lines also are a slight clue….



Why is the B green in guess 3 then?



clicker said:


> Because its in the right place. I 🤔 think.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Is Wordle basically Mastermind with letters?



I have never played it or read the rules and have no intention of doing so but from osmosis I understand it’s make the bottom word using the clues from the top word.

 The words between have colour coded letters to say what they have in common.


----------



## prunus (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Is Wordle basically Mastermind with letters?



Basically.  Except you get told which one(s) is/are in the right position, rather than just that some are, which is I seem to remember all you get with Mastermind.


----------



## clicker (Feb 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Why is the B green in guess 3 then?


Oh...I'm looking at the picture of the mug, where B is in correct place on row 5.


----------



## clicker (Feb 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> How is the R green in the 4th guess?


Ah I can see what you mean..yes, it shouldn't be in real life. Real wordle life.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

prunus said:


> Basically.  Except you get told which one(s) is/are in the right position, rather than just that some are, which is I seem to remember all you get with Mastermind.


Surely not, didn't the black pegs = green on wordle, and the white ones the gray on wordle?


----------



## prunus (Feb 2, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Surely not, didn't the black pegs = green on wordle, and the white ones the gray on wordle?


It's a long time since I played it, but I thought the black and grey pegs were put in a cluster at the side of the coloured peg guess line - ie 'right and right position' and 'right and wrong position' indicators weren't associated with specific pegs (in the eyes of the guesser).  I could be wrong though,


e2a:  This is how I remember it - red pegs for right and right obviously in this picture:


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

prunus said:


> It's a long time since I played it, but I thought the black and grey pegs were put in a cluster at the side of the coloured peg guess line - ie 'right and right position' and 'right and wrong position' indicators weren't associated with specific pegs (in the eyes of the guesser).  I could be wrong though,
> 
> 
> e2a:  This is how I remember it - red pegs for right and right obviously in this picture:
> ...


No. you're right. Long time ago...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2022)

brogdale said:


> No. you're right. Long time ago...


said the fine auld woman


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2022)

Although Wordle has had a more positive impact in the world in its short history than anything Johnson has achieved.


----------



## Supine (Feb 2, 2022)

Totnes has fallen


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2022)

"so many excellent ministers and colleagues"

Good grief


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> "so many excellent ministers and colleagues"
> 
> Good grief


one of them is going to be the new prime minister when Johnson goes tbf


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2022)

Supine said:


> Totnes has fallen



Not Totnes, they always seem so happy!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

The drip, drip, drip is all rather pleasing on so many levels.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

Keep chipping away at his authority, drag it out for maximum effect.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2022)

Bet deals are being done by future leadership candidates, get your letter in, get a position.


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh now we are suddenly hearing about this:









						Tensions between Priti Patel and No 10 over Met Commissioner Cressida Dick
					

They discussed whether to recruit a new commissioner after controversy over Sarah Everard's case, the BBC is told.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## agricola (Feb 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Bet deals are being done by future leadership candidates, get your letter in, get a position.



that is broadly what Arcuri was told


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 2, 2022)

elbows said:


> Oh now we are suddenly hearing about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A future leader?


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2022)

BBC article covering Mangnall and Tobias Ellwood but also an unnamed former minister:



> Another former minister told the BBC on Wednesday they had resolved to submit a no-confidence letter in the PM, but they are waiting until they are sure he would lose the subsequent vote.
> 
> Under Tory party leadership rules, Mr Johnson would be safe from another challenge for a year if he won a no-confidence vote in his leadership.
> 
> ...











						Boris Johnson facing further calls to resign amid parties row
					

Three more MPs, including an ex-minister, say they have submitted no-confidence letters in the PM.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

Might be worth keeping track of this. Feel free to update as more rats leave the sinking ship.

I've got 6 MP's that have confirmed they submitted letters of no confidence:

Christian Wakeford 
Anthony Mangnall 
Tobias Ellwood
Peter Aldous
Sir Roger Gale
Andrew Bridgen

And another half-dozen who seem more than likely (but haven't officially confirmed):

Andrew Mitchell - 'PM no longer enjoys his support.'
David Davies -  'IN THE NAME OF GOD GO!' 
Douglas Ross - 'he does need to resign'
Caroline Noakes 'he looks like a liability'
Tim Loughton 'position untenable'
William Wragg 'frankly worn out of defending what is invariably indefensible'

All from that i article I posted a couple of pages back. Quite enjoyed collating those quotes I must admit.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2022)

Dear God. These are the people who will be voting for the next Tory leader, if ever Johnson is shifted.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 2, 2022)

add terresa may to the list?


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 2, 2022)

Voley said:


> Might be worth keeping track of this. Feel free to update as more rats leave the sinking ship.
> 
> I've got 6 MP's that have confirmed they submitted letters of no confidence:
> 
> ...


Not sure weather Theresa May's intervention on Monday counts?


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Not sure weather Theresa May's intervention on Monday counts?


Yes I thought about her. It was pretty damning. A former PM no less.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow Ben Wallace! He's my MP and I know nothing about him at all, what's he done to delight the grassroots so much? Is it just because he's in charge of the tanks?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2022)

Blinky Ben?


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

Updated:

Christian Wakeford
Anthony Mangnall
Tobias Ellwood
Peter Aldous
Sir Roger Gale
Andrew Bridgen

And another half-dozen who seem more than likely (but haven't officially confirmed):

Andrew Mitchell - 'PM no longer enjoys his support.'
David Davies -  'IN THE NAME OF GOD GO!' 
Douglas Ross - 'he does need to resign'
Caroline Noakes 'he looks like a liability'
Tim Loughton 'position untenable'
William Wragg 'frankly worn out of defending what is invariably indefensible'
*Theresa May - 'either you didn't understand the rules or you didn't give a fuck' (paraphrased)*


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

presumably Christian Wakeford's letter won't count, as he's (apparently) no longer a tory?


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 2, 2022)

Voley said:


> Updated:
> 
> Christian Wakeford
> Anthony Mangnall
> ...


Are we talking just MPs and if not could we include other Tories too?


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> presumably Christian Wakeford's letter won't count, as he's (apparently) no longer a tory?


Yeah you'd think wouldn't you? I'm not sure how that works - Tory leadership rules are weird at the best of times.

I'm convinced the 1922 Committee are basically The Undead and have to be reanimated for occasions like this. Thatcher's ghost figures at some point, I'm certain of it.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 2, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Are we talking just MPs and if not could we include other Tories too?


It's only Tory MPs who have the power to remove the Tory leader.
They decide on a shortlist of two to go to the party members. Unless 54 MPs put in a letter to Graham Brady it will never get that far.


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Are we talking just MPs and if not could we include other Tories too?


Their letters are the ones that count as I understand it. But a list of pissed-off Tory MP's might be a nice thing to have anyhow, I agree.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 2, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Not Totnes, they always seem so happy!




There's something in the water there.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

the spectator (who are closest to the ground on this so are probably most accurate) are keeping a running total - they're saying 10 with the latest









						Full list: the Tories calling for Boris to go | The Spectator
					

The PM is now facing the gravest peril of his premiership. Will he survive?




					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## JimW (Feb 2, 2022)

killer b said:


> I know nothing about him at all,


Lack of obvious idiocy or scandal that's caught your attention puts him one up already, I suppose.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> There's something in the water there.


It’s probably what we lost in the River Dart at Dartington in the seventies.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> It's only Tory MPs who have the power to remove the Tory leader.
> They decide on a shortlist of two to go to the party members. Unless 54 MPs put in a letter to Graham Brady it will never get that far.


Ok thank you because at the time I thinking of Ruth Davidson who not fan of Johnson


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 2, 2022)

Supine said:


> Totnes has fallen



Gerard Butler would certainly be a bold sideways move for the Tories


----------



## Wilf (Feb 2, 2022)

Reckon another 2 more announcements of no-confidence will start the ball rolling.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

That annoying tap just won't stop....


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

Another long serving one, MP since 1992.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 2, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That annoying tap just won't stop....



A 'dribble' of Tory MP's. Suits them.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

A good point, well made.


----------



## A380 (Feb 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Why is the B green in guess 3 then?


Because the answer is Boris and the B in the third guess is both in the word and in the right place.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

Talking of word puzzles...have we had this anagram yet?

Rogue Partyers


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 2, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Reckon another 2 more announcements of no-confidence will start the ball rolling.


Ooh, brilliant, can I just tweet it or do I actually have to send a letter?

I'll text my mum to be the second. We got this! Out by dinnertime!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Feb 2, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooh, brilliant, can I just tweet it or do I actually have to send a letter?
> 
> I'll text my mum to be the second. We got this! Out by dinnertime!


It would be quite a money spinner for them: '_Join the Tory Party to tell Boris he's a Cunt_'


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2022)

Someone loves him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2022)

I _*said *_it was his animal magnetism rather than her being pissed..


----------



## Fairweather (Feb 2, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Someone loves him.



 He’s always liked a bit on the side.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2022)

No wonder Priti was looking daggers yesterday ...


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

From henceforth she should be referred to as 'Deluded Dorries'.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2022)

Spoiler: mind bleach at the ready ...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2022)

Join Our Digital Protest #JohnsonOut on Twitter
					

Regular digital protests on Twitter simply add #JohnsonOut to your tweets!




					www.johnsonout.co.uk


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Feb 2, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Interesting, that's a no win scenario for him.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 2, 2022)

elbows said:


>




classic johnson - the jimmy saville slur has resulted in him kneecapping himself . Again it  his lack of self control and contempt for accountability  that fucks him .


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s not ‘lefties’ you need to worry about to be frank. Whatever they do they are clustered in areas where Labour already do well or in university towns where its vote might sag but isn’t going to be going to the Tories.
> 
> My post was more about the 5 million plus labour voters who deserted the party over Brexit (and the millions more who have been drifting away over the past 25 years). The, much discussed - and often misunderstood - ex core vote. What I was arguing was that ‘partygate’ both doubles down on what they already think of politics and politicians and is having the effect of further pushing them out to the political periphery. What it’s certainly not doing is pushing them back to Labour in huge numbers. This seems to be overlooked in the debate on this with a (mistaken in my view) assumption that those deserting Johnston over the parties is ‘good news’ for Labour.
> 
> Without Scotland (a completely different set of questions and processes) and the return of at least a large segment of this group Labour aren’t going anywhere politically.


Good points. I live in Manchester, pretty much the city equivalent of a one-party state and has been for a long time. And if I recall correctly, Manchester Central constituency had one of the lowest turnouts... just checked, 624 out of 650 in terms of turnout. People don't bother, because they know their votes don't count.

Of course, in parts of England where the seat is less safe, more marginal, there's more to play for. And the lefties don't owe their vote to Labour and can't be taken for granted, (even though many in Labour seem to think so), because there are the smaller socialist parties that attract some votes on the fringe, plus LibDems and Greens, as well as spoiling ballots and abstaining.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 2, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I'll bow to your direct experience, but aren't there reasons other than simple information dissemination to the foot-soldiering on the ground? When I was a member of the LP, in some CLPs, great store was on the basic human contact that door-knocking provided...the 'show the face of the party' stuff and the 'listening' to folks' issues stuff. Then there were the older voters (who do vote) who valued the fact that someone had called and/or brought them a leaflet. And of course the data collection stuff that can only be done without surrogate data manipulation by face-to-face recording of voting intention. All that stuff that builds the 'Get Out the Vote' machine that is used on polling day.


Yes, all the social media data analytics only works in relation to people who are engaging in social media. Not everyone's on Twitter or Facebook or TikTok , some people still don't have email addresses or computers or broadband connections at home.


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Of course, in parts of England where the seat is less safe, more marginal, there's more to play for. And the lefties don't owe their vote to Labour and can't be taken for granted, (even though many in Labour seem to think so), because there are the smaller socialist parties that attract some votes on the fringe, plus LibDems and Greens, as well as spoiling ballots and abstaining.


I think in marginal seats Labour will be able to take the left vote for granted tbh. Against this government.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 2, 2022)

Starmer's forensic approach clearly has its merits. I'd have been tempted to reply to the Savile lie with "I'm not taking lessons in morality from someone who was off fucking around when his wife was ill with cancer".


----------



## elbows (Feb 2, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> classic johnson - the jimmy saville slur has resulted in him kneecapping himself . Again it  his lack of self control and contempt for accountability  that fucks him .



Yeah I went on about narcissists repeatedly shooting themselves in the foot at this stage some weeks ago, and will stick with that.

I expect one of the reasons he couldnt help himself in this instance was because in his statement he said "I get it and I will fix it" and Jim'll fix it was probably not then far from his mind.

I half suspect they were trying to make insider joke puns during covid press conferences too. They were fond of mentioning Coventry and I wouldnt be surprised if there was a deliberate Cov angle given that the virus is called SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 2, 2022)

I don't think he was meant to take whatever is in that to the meeting? Bizarre.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2022)

I wonder what she'll do when she no longer has master Bunter to look after ...


----------



## Raheem (Feb 3, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> classic johnson - the jimmy saville slur has resulted in him kneecapping himself . Again it  his lack of self control and contempt for accountability  that fucks him .


Think it is more calculated than that. The Savile thing is aimed at barking mad backbenchers who think he needs to turn up the Trumpian. Whether it's working with them no sane person can claim to know. But the fact that it's annoying Tory wets is likely helping rather than hindering.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 3, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder what she'll do when she no longer has master Bunter to look after ...


There'll be another Eton twat who needs nannying along soon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 3, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Think it is more calculated than that. The Savile thing is aimed at barking mad backbenchers who think he needs to turn up the Trumpian. Whether it's working with them no sane person can claim to know. But the fact that it's annoying Tory wets is likely helping rather than hindering.


not really helping him when its prompting backbenchers to put letters into the 1922 - with more threatened if he doesn't withdraw it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

We had the 'Pork Pie Plot', now as two Devon MPs put in letters yesterday, the media are calling it the 'Cream Tea Coup'. 

The Times is suggesting five more letters could be going in today, including one from a member of the government, seems like just speculation, but it would be fun if it happened.


----------



## Sue (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> We had the 'Pork Pie Plot', now as two Devon MPs put in letters yesterday, the media are calling it the 'Cream Tea Coup'.


The next big scandal is no doubt going to be over jam then cream or cream then jam.  

(This is likely my most controversial post ever on Urban.)


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> The next big scandal is no doubt going to be over jam then cream or cream then jam.
> 
> (This is likely my most controversial post ever on Urban.)


What about the butter?

Cheers- Louis MacNeice


----------



## Sue (Feb 3, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What about the butter?
> 
> Cheers- Louis MacNeice


Ah fair point. I don't like the cream thing tbh. Prefer just butter or butter and jam if I'm feeling specially fancy.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 3, 2022)

It's plain scone,  butter, clotted cream then jam on top for me!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2022)

I just do jam. I don’t eat enough scones to justify buying those packs of cream and I’m not leaving it in the fridge for a week.

Might get some scones for breakfast this weekend. Should go well with my blackcurrant jam


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 3, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What about the butter?



Post reported.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> We had the 'Pork Pie Plot', now as two Devon MPs put in letters yesterday, the media are calling it the 'Cream Tea Coup'.
> 
> The Times is suggesting five more letters could be going in today, including one from a member of the government, seems like just speculation, but it would be fun if it happened.


Magnall holds Wollaston's former seat; no wonder he's feeling concerned.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 3, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Natalie Elphicke really is an ugly piece of work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She doesn't want people focussing on the corruption of the elite because she is guilty of such corruption. So she points the finger at desperate refugees :









						Natalie Elphicke MP – another dodgy dealer - Anarchist Communist Group
					

Dover and Deal MP Natalie Elphicke - wife of the previous Dover and Deal MP, convicted sex offender and ex Tory Whip, Charlie Elphicke - is paid £36,000 from a second job on top of her MP’s salary of £82,000. Elphicke, who often cynically and opportunistically rails against new arrival refugees...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

Things have back-fired for Deluded Dorries, because she had called for both Cameron and May to go.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 3, 2022)

I can easily see how Dorries got herself into this pickle. As one of her other jobs is an author she's in the practice of making up things and then trying to represent them in a believable way. I bet she thinks she's doing it really well, I think she's just another truth twister who seems to be captivated by BJ


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I can easily see how Dorries got herself into this pickle. As one of her other jobs is an author she's in the practice of making up things and then trying to represent them in a believable way. I bet she thinks she's doing it really well, I think she's just another truth twister who seems to be captivated by BJ


I think the answer is rather simpler than that. She's just not half as clever as she thinks she is. So she probably believes she's playing a series of blinders, and is dim enough not to realise just how dim a lot of what she does makes her look.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 3, 2022)

Have we had this yet?


----------



## A380 (Feb 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> The next big scandal is no doubt going to be over jam then cream or cream then jam.
> 
> (This is likely my most controversial post ever on Urban.)


No’ it’s whether you think it’s pronounced scone or scone. Obviously, like all right thinking people, I say scone, but some deluded fools think it’s scone…


----------



## andysays (Feb 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> The next big scandal is no doubt going to be over jam then cream or cream then jam.
> 
> (This is likely my most controversial post ever on Urban.)


If they ever get to arguing about cheese or beans first then we'll know for sure that Johnson's time as PM is up.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 3, 2022)

Barm or muffin.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

It took him three days, and this is the best he can come up with.



> Speaking to broadcasters, the Prime Minister said: “I want to be very clear about this because a lot of people have got very hot under the collar, and I understand why.
> 
> “Let’s be absolutely clear, I’m talking not about the Leader of the Opposition’s personal record when he was DPP and I totally understand that he had nothing to do personally with those decisions.
> 
> ...











						Boris Johnson 'clarifies' Jimmy Savile jibe at Sir Keir Starmer
					

Prime Minister says: 'I want to be very clear about this because a lot of people have got very hot under the collar, and I understand why'




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## gosub (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It took him three days, and this is the best he can come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 days talking about a dead cat is quite impressive given everything else going on


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 3, 2022)

So what he's saying is that the head of an organisation takes total responsibility for everything that goes on.  That will be an interesting bit of mental gymnastics when it comes to sacking half of the civil service in no.10 to save his own skin.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> So what he's saying is that the head of an organisation takes total responsibility for everything that goes on.  That will be an interesting bit of mental gymnastics when it comes to sacking half of the civil service in no.10 to save his own skin.


A perfect line for starmer to use.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2022)

What's fucking me off a bit about the current goings on is that we seem to have shifted the focus towards things like parties, and the comparative triviality of any likely penalty, and forgotten that what the whole thing is really about is *Johnson's continual lying about it all*. Apart from the offensiveness and disdain it shows towards the suffering of the country as a whole, the parties thing is a secondary issue: what matters is that he repeatedly lied, and continues to lie, about his role in it. And he doubles down with extra lies (Starmer didn't prosecute Savile, economic growth figures, yada yada yada) every time he's called out on anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> So what he's saying is that the head of an organisation takes total responsibility for everything that goes on.  That will be an interesting bit of mental gymnastics when it comes to sacking half of the civil service in no.10 to save his own skin.


Ah but it only applies to the little people, not Big Dog


----------



## magneze (Feb 3, 2022)

Also - corruption - which the Owen Patterson thing was about ... what about that?


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 3, 2022)

It's his strategy, "Nothing to See Here, Look What's Happening Over There, How Bad is It? Eh Eh?" Trump was the same (if even more outrageous). The sad thing is I think it's probably working. Starmer needs to grab him by the collar and shout "Listen you scruffy cunt, let's talk about the fucking parties!!" preferably literally but metaphorically will do but he isn't. Bozo is just chucking in so many distractions that people are losing track and wasting time arguing over what he says rather than the actual issue in hand. 
I'm starting to think he will probably get away with this, the Tory rebellion (the only one that actually matters) seems to be running out of steam and revolutions need to keep the momentum up to get anywhere.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

existentialist said:


> What's fucking me off a bit about the current goings on is that we seem to have shifted the focus towards things like parties, and the comparative triviality of any likely penalty, and forgotten that what the whole thing is really about is *Johnson's continual lying about it all*. Apart from the offensiveness and disdain it shows towards the suffering of the country as a whole, the parties thing is a secondary issue: what matters is that he repeatedly lied, and continues to lie, about his role in it. And he doubles down with extra lies (Starmer didn't prosecute Savile, economic growth figures, yada yada yada) every time he's called out on anything.



I agree.

But, if partygate does it for him, in the same way as tax evasion did for Al Capone, I'll take it.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It took him three days, and this is the best he can come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He can’t bring himself to actually apologise can he?


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I agree.
> 
> But, if partygate does it for him, in the same way as tax evasion did for Al Capone, I'll take it.


So would I and of course even if he survives Partygate then there will be another scandal along shortly, the man is incapable of learning from his mistakes. One other thing that has come out of this is that Cressida Dick has to go as well.
Setting aside the question of whether or not she is any good at her job or not, she is clearly Boris's lackey. The most senior Plod in the country needs to be politically neutral (or at least give that impression) and she is blatantly BoZo's stool pigeon.
And as well as any damage he does now, how the hell is this going to look for any future prime minister's mired by scandal, are they going to use this cunt as a role model?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I agree.
> 
> But, if partygate does it for him, in the same way as tax evasion did for Al Capone, I'll take it.


I agree, too - but I think the danger is that if the partygate thing becomes a dead cat in its own right, taking the focus off Johnson's lying, there's a danger that he gets to slip out of bearing any responsibility for his lying, deceit, and everything else.

I don't think this is part of his masterplan, but I do think that a lot of people, most of whom don't share his self-involvement and narcissistic traits, will lose sight of how dangerous the lies and Trumpian redefinition of reality could be (and is).


----------



## philosophical (Feb 3, 2022)

If there is a vote of no confidence but he survives that’ll do for now, as he proceeds twitchily looking over his shoulder.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

I dont agree with some of whats being said here recently.

He has always been a liar but it 'didnt matter' politically. The party shit and associated coverups is what has made it matter this time, sponsored by the sacrifices many made in the pandemic and the idea that if theres one thing the public in this country cant stand, its double standards in terms of following the rules. 

The party stuff is also central to other politicians present ability to accuse him of misleading parliament.

Now of course on some levels this spectacle is absurd because everyone understands that being a professional politician involves lying, but the system requires a particular form of double-think in this regard. So the complaint about Johnsons form of lying may be more along the lines of how it threatens to make such double-think unsustainable, that his lies are naked rather than adhering to the traditional dress code. I'd rather he had been axed for other grotesque pandemic failures that cost many lives, but the system mostly protects decision makers from the appropriate consequences of such failures. Which also makes a mockery of something else they call for him to do - 'take responsibility'.

More like 'take responsibility' to the tailors and dress it up in suitable clothing. And those who would be offered up as a more suitable replacement for leader can stand on the ticket of 'we've got better lies', lies suitable for the highest office in the land.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I agree, too - but I think the danger is that if the partygate thing becomes a dead cat in its own right, taking the focus off Johnson's lying, there's a danger that he gets to slip out of bearing any responsibility for his lying, deceit, and everything else.
> 
> I don't think this is part of his masterplan, but I do think that a lot of people, most of whom don't share his self-involvement and narcissistic traits, will lose sight of how dangerous the lies and Trumpian redefinition of reality could be (and is).



I still think he's on his way out, he's too much of a liability to the party now, and a lot of Tory MPs know that, so it's only a question of time, he may get away with hanging on until after the May elections, but if he does, I am sure he'll be gone soon after that. 

The idea that MPs are holding back putting their letters in, until they feel that there's majority to win the 'no confidence' vote seems plausible, they don't want another mistake like they made with May, resulting in another six months of chaos, before she resigned, whereas if Johnson only just wins that vote, I doubt he' will ever resign, so they would be risking a whole year before they got another chance.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 3, 2022)

elbows said:


> I dont agree with some of whats being said here recently.
> 
> He has always been a liar but it 'didnt matter' politically. The party shit and associated coverups is what has made it matter this time, sponsored by the sacrifices many made in the pandemic and the idea that if theres one thing the public in this country cant stand, its double standards in terms of following the rules.
> 
> ...



As we are seeing in the Grenfell Tower Inquiry right now


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

From the Associate Politics Editor at the Telegraph.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

'Taking responsibility' may also be the theme that Johnson has made a dogs dinner out of when trying to justify his Jimmy Savile comments. I await his further dubious explanations for that, but it looks like he is trying to be clever in regards the theme of 'taking responsibility' by apologising for mistakes made at lower levels of the institution he is the head of, 'taking responsibility' for fixing things rather than accepting blame for the failures. If there is one thing Starmer is up to the job of, its the sort of speech he gave the other day, a speech that hit the spot in terms of national pandemic resonance whilst oozing the sort of double-think I mentioned earlier. It was designed to push the buttons of those in parliament because it played up to the image of how they would like to see themselves, and all the powerful illusions of the nation state. Johnson cannot play that game properly because he has long cast himself as a bulldozer on such fronts, so he responded with a ridiculous alternative angle that further debases the noble illusions of the ruling class. He has been cornered in quicksand, but whether that ultimately results in his own doomed starring role in a new version of operation last gasp still remains to be seen.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> From the Associate Politics Editor at the Telegraph.




This is at least the second time round the loop of that particular rollercoaster ride, last time the press focussed on this weeks ago we got quotes about how some MPs wondered if the 54 threshold could end up being reached 'by accident'.

Press commentary on this is a cruel tease unless the letters come in quickly. They are so driven by the very latest thing they've been told. The meeting Johnson had with MPs the other evening was a fine example of that, with the horror felt in the chamber that day seemingly all washed away by table-banging. I'm tempted to think that even if he did capture many minds in that meeting, plenty of them still ended up waking up the next day with a renewed sense of doubt, with Starmers speech and damning comments from some of their own MPs echoing around their skulls at a louder volume than Johnsons jokes and fighting talk.


----------



## bimble (Feb 3, 2022)

To get rid of him via this process there’d need to be more than half ready to vote no confidence wouldn’t there so I’m not sure I see the point of getting excited about them managing to get the 54 letters together. I mean If reaching 54 is causing them such difficulties the process would just go on to fail most likely wouldn’t it?


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

bimble said:


> To get rid of him via this process there’d need to be more than half ready to vote no confidence wouldn’t there so I’m not sure I see the point of getting excited about them managing to get the 54 letters together. I mean If reaching 54 is causing them such difficulties the process would fail most likely wouldn’t it?



Its reasonable to relish that prospect because if the vote is triggered then a whole new dynamic comes into play. Shit gets real, and allegiances can shift quickly. Opportunity knocks, and when tories answer the door in such circumstances they often bring a range of sharp kitchen utensils.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

bimble said:


> To get rid of him via this process there’d need to be more than half ready to vote no confidence wouldn’t there so I’m not sure I see the point of getting excited about them managing to get the 54 letters together. I mean If reaching 54 is causing them such difficulties the process would just go on to fail most likely wouldn’t it?



Not if, as suggested, they are canvassing support amongst MPs to ensure they'll have a majority, before putting those letters in.

Plus, as elbows has just posted, once a vote is called the game changes.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

And its not like he has a really genuine huge fanbase within the parliamentary party.

They put him in to deal with a specific problem - they had a use for the human bulldozer because they saw in him someone who could bluster his way through a brexit impasse, someone who could virtually walk on water when it came to that impossible situation.

As soon as that was done he became disposable. But then there was an additional complication because then he demonstrated some electoral magic and got them a majority they could hardly have dreamt of given the way things are balanced between the two main parties at elections in recent decades. They would rather hang on to such magic if it still exists, but given public feeling towards pandemic rulebreaking it is questionable whether it does, and they'd rather avoid the hideous spectacle of Tommy Coopers last gasp.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 3, 2022)

elbows said:


> Its reasonable to relish that prospect because if the vote is triggered then a whole new dynamic comes into play. Shit gets real, and allegiances can shift quickly. Opportunity knocks, and when tories answer the door in such circumstances they often bring a range of sharp kitchen utensils.


Et tu Rishi?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

Oops. 





> Johnson will feel Mirza’s departure. In a letter to the Prime Minister, Mirza writes:.
> _‘I believe it was wrong for you to imply this week that Keir Starmer was personally responsible for allowing Jimmy Savile to escape justice. There was no fair or reasonable basis for that assertion. This was not the usual cut and thrust of politics; it was an inappropriate and partisan reference to a horrendous case of child sex abuse. You tried to clarify your position today but, despite my urging, you did not apologise for the misleading impression you gave.’_
> 
> Mirza is one of the people in Downing Street who was most loyal to the Prime Minister personally. She had worked with him since his London Mayor days and had stayed out of the various factional fights that have raged in Downing Street these past few years. Her departure is devastating for Johnson and an illustration of what a self-inflicted blow his ill-thought out attempt to link Starmer to Savile was.





> Mirza found the decision extremely difficult. She has long been one of Johnson’s most valued allies and one of the most creative thinkers in his circle. She praises him as ‘a man of extraordinary abilities with a unique talent for connecting with people.’ She goes on:
> 
> _‘You are a better man than many of your detractors will ever understand which is why it is so desperately sad that you let yourself down by making a scurrilous accusation against the Leader of the Opposition.’_
> 
> Johnson will feel Mirza’s departure. She is someone who has been vital to his remarkable political journey from City Hall to Vote Leave to Downing Street. That she has quit over the Savile line should make Johnson realise what a terrible mistake it was and how it has further weakened his position.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 3, 2022)

Another enabler fucks off before the shit come flying in.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2022)

She always knew how to take The Next Step


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

Cummings is enjoying that resignation.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 3, 2022)

is the plan just to keep him around till the national insurance rise and then fook him off

"cannie blame us that was Boris"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> From the Associate Politics Editor at the Telegraph.




Lol at that last line. I'm pretty sure no one will want to read a biography of Carrie Johnson even while she is the PMs wife.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 3, 2022)

I am surprised Mirza even worked for him after the burka letterbox comments. 🤔


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I am surprised Mirza even worked for him after the burka letterbox comments. 🤔


She was an rcp loon.  She probably agreed with him.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.




It must have really rocked her world to find out Johnson is in fact a deeply unpleasant person.

My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 3, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Lol at that last line. I'm pretty sure no one will want to read a biography of Carrie Johnson even while she is the PMs wife.



Was it Ashcroft behind the Oakeshott biography of Cameron which included the now infamous necro pig fucking allegations?

If so, I'm going to guess that the Carrie Johnson biography is unlikely to be a hagiography.


----------



## agricola (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.




no doubt it boils down to "I believe it was wrong for you to suggest that whoever leads an organization is responsible for what goes on in it"


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 3, 2022)

If it gets to a confidence vote they will almost certainly boot him. Its clear the majority of tory mps want him gone before the next election if not sooner and they will have to wait another year if he does win a confidence vote. Its a no-brainer.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> If it gets to a confidence vote they will almost certainly boot him. Its clear the majority of tory mps want him gone before the next election if not sooner and they will have to wait another year if he does win a confidence vote. Its a no-brainer.


I really hope he wins by one vote; there'll always be a cunt as leader, but few can enact the damage to the right party of capital that johnson does.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2022)

Sunak has just nosed ahead of the pack


> “With regard to the comments, being honest, I wouldn’t have said it and I’m glad that the prime minister clarified what he meant,” Sunak says.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 3, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I really hope he wins by one vote; there'll always be a cunt as leader, but few can enact the damage to the right party of capital that johnson does.



I hope he wins by one vote and the party is almost immediately plunged into chaos after a Johnson voter dies in a stranglewank.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

Caught out again, more food for thought for his MPs.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 3, 2022)

Oooh another lie to parliament, I wonder whether anyone will be expelled for a day for saying that he's lied to parliament.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

Nowt to see here, move along.



So, when is his leaving party?


----------



## stavros (Feb 3, 2022)

> It was always my intention to do two years.


That'll be up to the judge, surely?


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nowt to see here, move along.
> 
> 
> 
> So, when is his leaving party?




Yeah, a lot of people who are unlikely to be unfamiliar with a downing street knees-up suddenly deciding now is the right time to seek new horizons.  Coincidence I imagine.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah, a lot of people who are unlikely to be unfamiliar with a downing street knees-up suddenly deciding now is the right time to seek new horizons.  Coincidence I imagine.


Good


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Oooh another lie to parliament, I wonder whether anyone will be expelled for a day for saying that he's lied to parliament.






			
				Boris Johnson said:
			
		

> a day without lying to parliament is like a day without sun


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

BBC Radio's Evan Davis apologises over 'anti-Boris Johnson slip up' live on air
					

The BBC's Evan Davis was forced to correct his 'Drowning Street' slip-up after being questioned by scores listeners of his Radio 4 PM show




					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> His comments riled and amused his listeners, with many wondered if the broadcaster had broke the beeb's impartiality rules with an apparent gag.
> 
> During Thursday's PM show, Evan said: "In the last few minutes, *Rishi Sunak is at a brief press briefing at Drowning.... Downing Street."*
> 
> Minutes later, the presenter was forced to clarify his words after the sentiment was questioned by bemused listeners.



Easy done.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> BBC Radio's Evan Davis apologises over 'anti-Boris Johnson slip up' live on air
> 
> 
> The BBC's Evan Davis was forced to correct his 'Drowning Street' slip-up after being questioned by scores listeners of his Radio 4 PM show
> ...



Could just as easily call it clowning street.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2022)

Seems like some other people that I've never heard of have left 10 Drowning Street.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 3, 2022)

His authority bleeding out into the gutter. Nearly done now. Bless.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> His authority bleeding out into the gutter. Nearly done now. Bless.


Watch as he casts himself as Heracles cleansing the Augean stables...they love that classical shite.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 3, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Watch as he casts himself as Heracles cleansing the Augean stables...they love that classical shite.


Julius Caesar, Ides of March on the horizon!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 3, 2022)

Is it time to open a sweepstake on when he finally fucks off?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 3, 2022)

Wheels and busses comes to mind and a big lol


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2022)

Boris Johnson rocked by wave of No 10 resignations
					

The PM seeks to rally remaining No 10 staff, telling them "change is good", after a fifth adviser quits.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Another two gone, although probably only a few days earlier than expected, Munira Mirza remains the big story, and the most painful for Johnson.

Hopefully some of the other three will be as bitter & twisted as Cummings, and come out with more stuff over the coming days/weeks.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2022)

The lies keep coming and they don't stop running.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> the spectator (who are closest to the ground on this so are probably most accurate) are keeping a running total - they're saying 10 with the latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The latest BBC report on todays resignations casually mentions that they are now aware of 17.









						Boris Johnson rocked by wave of No 10 resignations
					

The PM seeks to rally remaining No 10 staff, telling them "change is good", after a fifth adviser quits.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> The BBC is aware of 17 Tory MPs who have submitted letters of no confidencein the prime minister, with a total of 54 needed to trigger a leadership contest.
> 
> Many have cited the PM's participation in parties at No 10 during Covid lockdowns as their motivation to challenge Mr Johnson.
> 
> But some have also pointed to his remark about Sir Keir, including senior backbencher and Defence Committee chair Tobias Ellwood.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Boris Johnson rocked by wave of No 10 resignations
> 
> 
> The PM seeks to rally remaining No 10 staff, telling them "change is good", after a fifth adviser quits.
> ...


He doesn't command loyalty does he? It's clear he views his subordinates as disposable. Yet he is probably totally surprised that they could stab in the back given half a chance.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 3, 2022)

He‘ll just spin it as all the rule-breaking bad apples have left so there’s nothing for him to do here. All OK, move along. Blah blah the people’s priorities…


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Wheels and busses comes to mind and a big lol


They come off off off all day long


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 3, 2022)

I thought with the way he has presented his government’s achievements at rolling things out fast. He, himself would make an excellent example of doing just that.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2022)

Interesting how they are related piece in the mail Rishi links of long-time ally who has 'beheaded' Boris by quitting


----------



## Petcha (Feb 3, 2022)

You have to give to this guy. Has any PM ever survived so many scandals? It's incredible.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 3, 2022)

Petcha said:


> You have to give to this guy. Has any PM ever survived so many scandals? It's incredible.


Closet PM I can think of is Tony Blair that I can  think of?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 3, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Closet PM I can think of is Tony Blair that I can  think of?


Johnson's more of a fridge PM


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Johnson's more of a fridge PM


I should of said closest


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 3, 2022)

Spadicide Thursday. Nice


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2022)

Petcha said:


> You have to give to this guy. Has any PM ever survived so many scandals? It's incredible.





two sheds said:


> Johnson's more of a fridge PM


Yes if he was a suitcase he'd be a Samsonite.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 3, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



please let that not be a spoof


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



Didn't he used to front Crowded House?


----------



## Supine (Feb 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> please let that not be a spoof



The name indicates it definitely is. Funny as fuck though


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> please let that not be a spoof


No it's not. A directive has gone out and loyal MPs are spinning it this way (see my post above with the quote from Peter Gibson with Henry Mance's snarky retort.


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> No it's not.


It is - the account belongs to Tom Peck, the independent's political sketch writer


----------



## Raheem (Feb 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> It is - the account belongs to Tom Peck, the independent's political sketch writer


Gordon Brown told it better.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2022)

Boris Trump. We need a big inflatable Digby with his face on it.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



The best that the Fabricunt can do is "he accepted loads of resignations"???


----------



## two sheds (Feb 3, 2022)

I thought the @was who they were replying to? No idea with Facebook. Was too good to be true though


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I thought the @was who they were replying to? No idea with Facebook. Was too good to be true though


Its twitter


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> It is - the account belongs to Tom Peck, the independent's political sketch writer


So it does! I should have spotted that. But it's hardly an exaggeration on what the faithful are saying.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 3, 2022)

killer b said:


> Its twitter


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


>


IKR. This is all far too exciting.
And when the scoundrel's actually gone, there'll only be another in his place. And possibly more competent and therefore even worse.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 3, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> No it's not. A directive has gone out and loyal MPs are spinning it this way (see my post above with the quote from Peter Gibson with Henry Mance's snarky retort.



And, by coincidence ...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2022)

little_legs said:


> //
> LOL at these diseased Paedo Isles


"Boris! Stop writing to the Mail! You must know we can recognise your handwriting..."


----------



## Petcha (Feb 3, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Closet PM I can think of is Tony Blair that I can  think of?



Blair only had really one scandal I think (albeit quite a big one).

Boris has managed to ride out scandal after scandal both as Mayor of London and PM. And he's still there. It's quite incredible. I fully expect him to win the next election despite being the most corrupt PM in history. It would be funny if he wasn't actually in charge of the country. 

Getting the Met to do a u-turn and decide that in fact they did want to investigate was genius. 8 of the worst of the 16 parties redacted. Result. And. He's still there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 3, 2022)

Raheem said:


> And, by coincidence ...




So he's going with, 'you can't quit, you're fired!' then is he? Brilliant. Clearly the last adult in the room was one of the ones who just fucked off.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 3, 2022)

ffs - how can those muppets _not _put letters in? Do they think its going to all calm down? That the police investigation and full gray report - when it finally comes out -  is going to lead to anything other than johnson being ripped to shreds? He's absolutely guaranteed to carry on exactly like he has for the past six months - skidding from calamity to calamity of his own making. 

So is sunak is making his move now?  - was he just waiting to do his cost of living gas giveaway before sticking the knife in?


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> So he's going with, 'you can't quit, you're fired!' then is he? Brilliant. Clearly the last adult in the room was one of the ones who just fucked off.



Apparently 2 of the 4 were really part of Johnsons planned clear out, one left of their own accord ('family reasons') and one left over the Savile remarks.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Blair only had really one scandal I think (albeit quite a big one).


Bernie Ecclestone, cash for honours, not to mention at least half a dozen scandals connected with Afghanistan/Iraq


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 3, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> *ffs - how can those muppets not put letters in? *Do they think its going to all calm down? That the police investigation and full gray report - when it finally comes out -  is going to lead to anything other than johnson being ripped to shreds? He's absolutely guaranteed to carry on exactly like he has for the past six months - skidding from calamity to calamity of his own making.
> 
> So is sunak is making his move now?  - was he just waiting to do his cost of living gas giveaway before sticking the knife in?












						Sunk cost - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Supine (Feb 3, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I fully expect him to win the next election despite being the most corrupt PM in history.


Hahaha


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

elbows said:


> Apparently 2 of the 4 were really part of Johnsons planned clear out, one left of their own accord ('family reasons') and one left over the Savile remarks.


Or more like 3 out of 4 were removed today as part of Johnson trying to show he was in control, and deflect from the resignation that was very much not his choice.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 3, 2022)

elbows said:


> ...and one left over the Savile remarks.



If she was that bothered about Johnson saying or doing indefensible things she'd never have taken the job in the first place. She's left because she's more employable now than she will be in a fortnight's time if she stays in post.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 3, 2022)

a bit old but yeh


----------



## Supine (Feb 3, 2022)

I see the party line is resignations are showing Johnson is strong and taking action. Hahaha. Rats leaving the sinking ship.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 3, 2022)

At least the Met will have three hot suspects.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2022)

They'll have to drag him out, peeling his fingers off the door to No.10.


----------



## elbows (Feb 3, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> If she was that bothered about Johnson saying or doing indefensible things she'd never have taken the job in the first place. She's left because she's more employable now than she will be in a fortnight's time if she stays in post.


I dont think thats the only angle.

As well as the Rishi connection, there is also the strong possibility that she was one of the people who advised him not to use the Savile line in the first place, and didnt like that advice being ignored. And especially did not like subsequent advice in regards apologising and backing down not being followed through with properly in the days that followed.

And although I can well appreciate why people are skeptical of political operators suddenly finding a line of decency and low standards which they dont think its acceptable to cross, the double-think built into the establishment does mean the notion of standards can still exist in the political classes. Just dont expect it to be consistent or to amount to much more than the 'we demand better lies' stuff I was going on about earlier.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> Or more like 3 out of 4 were removed today as part of Johnson trying to show he was in control, and deflect from the resignation that was very much not his choice.



Basically that, Munira Mirza was clearly a painful hit, and her resignation letter was damaging to Johnson, whilst covering her own back if they tried to spin her going as being part of any clear-out, so they then get the other three to resign earlier than otherwise planned in an attempt to take the wind out of it. This seems to have largely failed, as most media outlets are making it very clear, that her resignation is a very separate issue to partygate.

And, as you mentioned in your next post, her connection to Sunak, who is clearly pushing ahead with his challenge to become PM, which I assume is because there's growing support amongst MPs to get this over.

So, Sunak gets to say he wouldn't have used the Savile comment himself, announce the help on fuel bills, and then come out with this classic comment, "We have always been the party of sound money — we will always continue to be on my watch — and that is the only kind of party I am interested in."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

From The Times yesterday.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

Yet another rat leaves the sinking ship.



> Boris Johnson was hit by a new resignation from Downing Street this morning as a member of his policy unit followed four members of his top team out of the door.
> 
> Elena Narozanski left her role this morning, the Conservative Home website reported, after a flurry of departures was started by Munira Mirza, who was Mr Johnson's head of policy and had worked alongside the Prime Minister since 2008.





> *Huw Merriman, a senior Tory MP, warned the Prime Minister this morning: "I’m deeply troubled by what’s going on and we all know that if a PM doesn’t ship up, then they have to shape out."*
> 
> "No one in her team had any inkling that she was going to go," one No 10 official told Playbook. "It’s left a gaping hole in the building - several people are in tears and colleagues will be considering their own positions. All bets are off now. This is huge."



Surely he meant, '...shape up, then they have to ship out'?









						Tory MP Aaron Bell - who asked PM 'Do you think I'm a fool?' - submits letter of no confidence
					

Another Conservative MP has submitted a letter of no confidence in the Prime Minister.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yet another rat leaves the sinking ship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What must she have been thinking?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What must she have been thinking?
> 
> View attachment 308651


Some people just like a challenge...


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> ffs - how can those muppets _not _put letters in? Do they think its going to all calm down? That the police investigation and full gray report - when it finally comes out -  is going to lead to anything other than johnson being ripped to shreds? He's absolutely guaranteed to carry on exactly like he has for the past six months - skidding from calamity to calamity of his own making.
> 
> So is sunak is making his move now?  - was he just waiting to do his cost of living gas giveaway before sticking the knife in?


I'm not sure anyone would want to take over now, given the choice. It's going to be an appalling year for most, financially, and they might well want Boris to stick around and take the blame for that, getting a new leader nearer to the next election.

For that reason I want the next one in ASAP to face all the anger the cost of living crisis is going to generate. Sunak, with his unimaginable wealth, will be particularly useless on this.


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2022)

Why's he have so many advisors anyway, what do they do exactly? Clearly not inform his public pronouncements, given the shite he speaks.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> ffs - how can those muppets _not _put letters in? Do they think its going to all calm down? That the police investigation and full gray report - when it finally comes out -  is going to lead to anything other than johnson being ripped to shreds? He's absolutely guaranteed to carry on exactly like he has for the past six months - skidding from calamity to calamity of his own making.
> 
> So is sunak is making his move now?  - was he just waiting to do his cost of living gas giveaway before sticking the knife in?


They're not going to put their letters in until they can be sure there will be a majority voting against him in the no confidence vote that the 54 letters will trigger. If they fail to depose him they'll have to wait another year before they get another chance. There are still a fair number of 'loyal' backbenchers still braying in his support - but I sense, not enough. And they will soon sniff where the wind's changed: today's press could force the issue.


----------



## killer b (Feb 4, 2022)

xenon said:


> Why's he have so many advisors anyway, what do they do exactly? Clearly not inform his public pronouncements, given the shite he speaks.


They're all arseholes too


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 4, 2022)

People forget  the facilitators that have access to ministers . Also scum


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2022)

killer b said:


> They're all arseholes too



Probably. Just trying to picture what an actual working day inside No10 is like. I mean, when there not cracking open the vino or whatever.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 4, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> They're not going to put their letters in until they can be sure there will be a majority voting against him in the no confidence vote that the 54 letters will trigger. If they fail to depose him they'll have to wait another year before they get another chance. There are still a fair number of 'loyal' backbenchers still braying in his support - but I sense, not enough. And they will soon sniff where the wind's changed: today's press could force the issue.



As i said before - if it gets to a confidence vote they will almost certainly boot him. No way are they going to want to wait a year. I don't think that is a consideration.  I dont get why some are still in the "wait and see" camp when its clear this is only going one way. Sunak latest manoeuvres  might prompt some more letter as he's sending pretty clear winks that hes ready - but wont want to do the backstabbing. well - not too obviously. 
TBH - a few more public declarations of letters going in over the next 48 hours may well  prompt enough to join in. The government cannot actually function right now as its all about desperately trying to save fuckface. Going to be an interesting weekend - He may well be gone in a week.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 4, 2022)

xenon said:


> Probably. Just trying to picture what an actual working day inside No10 is like. I mean, when there not cracking open the vino or whatever.


From what I know of Johnson he's a lazy fucker who can't be arsed with the effort of this whole running the country thing. His advisors therefore have to be all over what's going on and present it to him in a way that he'll understand, make sure his signature is on anything that needs signing, that he's prepared for questions he's likely to be asked, that he turns up where he's supposed to be. Like parents making sure a six year old does their homework and gets to school on  time.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 4, 2022)

Holy shit, the whole sorry mess has even made it on to the front page of my 9 year olds weekly news magazine for kids.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 4, 2022)

There's also the internal manoeuvring to consider for those submitting letters - all those MPs who want Johnson gone don't just want him gone, they want to pick the replacement too.  We all know that the most swivel eyed basket case of the final 2 gets the gig via the members' vote, so MPs have to make sure that their choice is in that position.

That's where someone like Tugendhat comes in.  He's a Tory MP so of course those who pay attention know he's a dick with an atrocious voting record, but outwardly and in the court of pubic perception he's from the "moderate" end of the party.  As an example, those who want Sunak know he can't go up against someone from the "shoot the migrants" school of fash (Truss, Patel) because the populist strain of the membership will go frothy at the thought.  They want him up against Tugendhat.  

None of them are "waiting and seeing" what Johnson does next, they're all making sure their pick is ready to go.


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2022)

Spandex said:


> From what I know of Johnson he's a lazy fucker who can't be arsed with the effort of this whole running the country thing. His advisors therefore have to be all over what's going on and present it to him in a way that he'll understand, make sure his signature is on anything that needs signing, that he's prepared for questions he's likely to be asked, that he turns up where he's supposed to be. Like parents making sure a six year old does their homework and gets to school on  time.



And take him to Pepper Pig world...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

... and arrange meetings with tory donors to help set government policy, and set up back routes to NHS funding by new companies that don't really exist yet. All takes time.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 4, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> There's also the internal manoeuvring to consider for those submitting letters - all those MPs who want Johnson gone don't just want him gone, they want to pick the replacement too.  We all know that the most swivel eyed basket case of the final 2 gets the gig via the members' vote, so MPs have to make sure that their choice is in that position.
> 
> That's where someone like Tugendhat comes in.  He's a Tory MP so of course those who pay attention know he's a dick with an atrocious voting record, but outwardly and in the court of pubic perception he's from the "moderate" end of the party.  As an example, those who want Sunak know he can't go up against someone from the "shoot the migrants" school of fash (Truss, Patel) because the populist strain of the membership will go frothy at the thought.  They want him up against Tugendhat.
> 
> None of them are "waiting and seeing" what Johnson does next, they're all making sure their pick is ready to go.


You raise the interesting point that if you want to have a say in the who runs the country, your most direct pressure point is to join the Conservative Party.  They're the ones mostly in charge, and only their membership get a say in who runs it.  Mass urban75 entryism?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

I was briefly on their email list, but I funnelled them into a folder and ultimately couldn't bring myself to read any ...


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> There's also the internal manoeuvring to consider for those submitting letters - all those MPs who want Johnson gone don't just want him gone, they want to pick the replacement too.  We all know that the most swivel eyed basket case of the final 2 gets the gig via the members' vote, so MPs have to make sure that their choice is in that position.



I'm not so sure about this.  Sure, they've had more than their fair share of loon leaders but whatever you make think of Cameron and May they were certainly not from that wing of the.

Johnson is the outlier here but enough were prepared to back him because he is (was?) an election winning machine. Also Brexit stuff aside Johnson is politically closer to the "moderates" than the loonspuds.   They were also banking on him being bone idle lazy so easy to manipulate.  What they failed to foresee is Johnson surrounding himself with loons in the cabinet.  

The whole point of the parliamentary party ultimately having the final say on who becomes leader is in place to stop the members electing a crack pot.  I can't see them repeating the mistake they've made with Johnson by choosing someone like Truss or Patel.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2022)

Opinion | ‘The First Thing You Need to Know About Boris Johnson Is He’s a Liar’
					

To help make sense of the scandal surrounding Britain’s prime minister, we enlisted the help of satirical newscaster, Jonathan Pie.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Supine (Feb 4, 2022)

Getting a negative score on tory party membership popularity is quiet an achievement!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

Supine said:


> Getting a negative score on tory party membership popularity is quiet an achievement!
> 
> View attachment 308670



And, Johnson only on +2.9.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Gavin Williamson is obviously hopeless and a stupid lightweight.  Apart from the obvious corruption with Richmond Desmond I don't really know anything about Jenrick and I've never heard of Amanda Milling.  I wonder what they have done to upset the faithful?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 4, 2022)

Three out of every four Conservative members think that Liz Truss is doing a bang-up job.

ETA: no, even more.  It's net satisfaction.  That means if, for example, 1-in-8 think she's doing a bad job, it requires 7-in-8 to think she's doing a good one to get to a net 75%!  In fact, since that adds up to 1, it's _impossible_ for more than 1-in-8 to think she's shit.


----------



## killer b (Feb 4, 2022)

Supine said:


> Getting a negative score on tory party membership popularity is quiet an achievement!
> 
> View attachment 308670


this is more than a year old though. fairly sure his numbers are worse now.


----------



## killer b (Feb 4, 2022)

this is the latest, posted the other day


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

First he came for Peppa Pig, now it's the Lion King.









						Desperate Boris Johnson quotes Lion King in pep talk to stop more staff quitting
					

The Prime Minister told staff "change is good" after five resignations, which is an unfortunate catchphrase for someone whose own Tory MPs are plotting to oust him - and after main rival Rishi Sunak launched a series of coded volleys at his leadership




					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> He said: "As Rafiki in the Lion King says, change is good, and change is necessary even though it's tough.
> 
> "We've got to get on with our job of serving the people of this country."
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 4, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> I'm not so sure about this.  Sure, they've had more than their fair share of loon leaders but whatever you make think of Cameron and May they were certainly not from that wing
> 
> .


May wasnt voted for by the memberhsip - all the other candiadtes dropped out. Cameron was elected after the tories had  got yet another drubbing in 2005 and in the wake of Duncan Smith (chosen by the membership)  and Michael howard - unopposed care taker replacement. Cameron was up agasint David Davies and came accross as young, fresh and eurosceptic enough. 
Tory members are arguably even more swivile eyed and trumpian now though - so the most batshit of the final two will be there pick. Sunak is nailed on to get to the final two. But if Truss can get there she has a good chance agasint him.   Not sure who the ERG style headbangers will endorse as their loon - dont know how they feel about truss -  but whoever it is stands a good chance of getting through to the final.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

I suppose the correct reply to him quoting, 'change is good, and change is necessary even though it's tough', would be, 'so, why don't you resign?'


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> First he came for Peppa Pig, now it's the Lion King.



have seen a suggestion that he's doing it for a bet...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

Truss as favourite though  they like em intelligent do the tories.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have seen a suggestion that he's doing it for a bet...


Probably match fixing type - "£100 on me mentioning Lion King".


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I suppose the correct reply to him quoting, 'change is good, and change is necessary even though it's tough', would be, 'so, why don't you resign?'


Just a passing detail in this shitshow, but he really can't observe even the most basic level of (Covid) common sense. Or, as he would have thought about it, 'fuck infections, Churchill would have done a rousing address in person'



> I'm told that within last hour *PM addressed 70-80 Downing Street staff packed into Cabinet Room*, with dozens more online.  PM's principal private secretary, Martin Reynolds, who resigned yesterday, was also in attendance.  PM quoted Lion King character Rafiki: "Change is good."


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 4, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Just a passing detail in this shitshow, but he really can't observe even the most basic level of (Covid) common sense. Or, as he would have thought about it, 'fuck infections, Churchill would have done a rousing address in person'


Imagine if Churchill had refused to use the Cabinet War Rooms, too bally inconvenient. Not to defend Churchill, but this is the level of childish fucking incompetence we're enduring.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

I think we've finally reached the point where we have a PM in power for no other reason than he wants to be in power, simple desperation.  As we know, his Brexit positioning was pretty much a coin toss and he chose the side he did for opportunist reasons. He's never had an ideological position beyond the generic slew of shit that sticks to any tory.  A lot of people on here have said he's a lazy sod and would be happy to fuck off and make money.  In the end he will do that, certainly, but I've never thought that was imminent.  He's a solipsistic chancer and the stars lined up for him around Brexit, but the last thing he wants is  to be publicly defeated and kicked out.  

A while back I predicted he might announce he won't be leader beyond the next election and he may still try that.  Maybe though that would feel like a humiliation to him as well. But for now he's running on the fumes of the confidence trickster with the TV cameras at the end of his drive.  I suspect one thing that's in play now is he's thinking about what it will be like after he's been kicked out. The humiliation.   

Having said all that, Labour and kieth are so shit that truss or sunak will have a fair wind behind them when they take over.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes, yes, I know it's the Guardian, but I like the idea of having a discussion about how many lies he's told, just this week:









						Truth and lies: how honest was Boris Johnson this week?
					

We look at a selection of the PM’s statements this week and rate them for honesty




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

Spoiler: silly video


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> First he came for Peppa Pig, now it's the Lion King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From that same article:



> Asked if it was like the last days of Rome, Treasury minister Simon Clarke replied: "The last days of Rome, I think, were more fun."


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 4, 2022)

xenon said:


> Probably. Just trying to picture what an actual working day inside No10 is like. I mean, when there not cracking open the vino or whatever.



Spreadsheets, spreadsheets everywhere. Action meetings, IMPORTANT THINKING SESSIONS. Project Managers under foot.


Basically imagine the worst and most soul destroying CEO/Exec meetings you can imagine, every single hour. You can see why you'd need to drink.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

I see the Guardian have reported on the latest Sunak comments that are not lost on the press. The first quote is something he said in a Sun article.



> > We have always been the party of sound money – we will always continue to be on my watch – and that is the only kind of party I am interested in.
> 
> 
> Sunak also ends the article saying he wants to take the right economic decisions “to ensure I – and future chancellors after me – can respond in emergency situations and in the best interests of the country”. The reference to “future chancellors” is a sign that he has been giving some thought to the time when he might have moved on to perhaps a bigger government job.



                                   3h ago                                            10:41


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

Of course sunak can't resign from the Cabinet to become an open challenger, given that we are in an economic crisis. And Johnson can't sack him for the same reason and many others. So, no doubt we'll see more of this ^ from sunak in the next few days.  Suspect he'll be slyly promoting his credentials as a scandal free teetotaller as well.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 4, 2022)

Spiked cultist Munira Mirza has quit as Johnson's policy adviser, apparently because she thinks his Jimmy Saville taunts to renegade revisionist Starmer are beyond the pale. Given all this shit Johnson has pulled, presumably that's a bullshit reason and she just thinks he's toast.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Spiked cultist Munira Mirza has quit as Johnson's policy adviser, apparently because she thinks his Jimmy Saville taunts to renegade revisionist Starmer are beyond the pale. Given all this shit Johnson has pulled, presumably that's a bullshit reason and she just thinks he's toast.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

It's almost as if there's an interconnected ruling elite!


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

IN terms of the remaining johnson loyalists, I wonder what it will take for dorries to jump ship? Even if he robbed her life savings, she's still visit him in prison.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

13:13 entry on the BBC live updates page wonders if its just a question of when, not if, in terms of reaching 54 letters.

Ends with this:



> And some of the 'give him enough rope' collection of ministers and ex ministers know that more co-ordination is needed if the party isn't simply to sleepwalk in to a confidence vote.
> 
> But it's not impossible more people follow an MP who tells me he will not publicly declare that he has submitted a no confidence letter.
> 
> ...





			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60256680


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2022)

Wilf said:


> IN terms of the remaining johnson loyalists, I wonder what it will take for dorries to jump ship? Even if he robbed her life savings, she's still visit him in prison.


She'll still be calling him "Prime Minister" when he's being shat out of the back of one of Pickman's model's penguins 

Not saying she's slow on the uptake, but I hear she's still trying to find the dial on her mobile phone.


----------



## andysays (Feb 4, 2022)

Wilf said:


> It's almost as if there's an interconnected ruling elite!


Yeah, I wouldn't want to completely dismiss the idea that Mirza's resignation has been timed in an attempt to benefit someone, but this sort of join-the-dots "analysis" would be rightly dismissed as conspiraloonery in other contexts.

Given the interconnected/nepotistic/incestuous nature of the ruling elite, it would no doubt be possible to pick a few different dots and join them in such a way as to create a completely different picture with just as much credibility as this one.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

Joining the dots reveals much that is true about the world and events, you just have to pick the right ones and understand the game. Conspiraloons fail because they do neither of those things properly.

Even the BBC are reporting on the various Sunak distancing measures and thinly disguised barbs today, having been a bit cautious about leaping into that narrative yesterday.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> May wasnt voted for by the memberhsip - all the other candiadtes dropped out. Cameron was elected after the tories had  got yet another drubbing in 2005 and in the wake of Duncan Smith (chosen by the membership)  and Michael howard - unopposed care taker replacement. Cameron was up agasint David Davies and came accross as young, fresh and eurosceptic enough.
> Tory members are arguably even more swivile eyed and trumpian now though - so the most batshit of the final two will be there pick. Sunak is nailed on to get to the final two. But if Truss can get there she has a good chance agasint him.   Not sure who the ERG style headbangers will endorse as their loon - dont know how they feel about truss -  but whoever it is stands a good chance of getting through to the final.



So what?  Tory members don't get final say.


----------



## andysays (Feb 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> Joining the dots reveals much that is true about the world and events, you just have to pick the right ones and understand the game. Conspiraloons fail because they do neither of those things properly.
> 
> Even the BBC are reporting on the various Sunak distancing measures and thinly disguised barbs today, having been a bit cautious about leaping into that narrative yesterday.


I'd agree that Sunak appears to be making some sort of move, I'm just not as convinced as Badgers' twitter quote appears to be that Mirza's resignation is a central part of it.


----------



## andysays (Feb 4, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> So what?  Tory members don't get final say.


I may have misunderstood this post, but Tory members are certainly supposed to get final say in choosing the new leader, unless, as Kaka Tim says, other candidates drop out before an actual vote.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

andysays said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to completely dismiss the idea that Mirza's resignation has been timed in an attempt to benefit someone, but this sort of join-the-dots "analysis" would be rightly dismissed as conspiraloonery in other contexts.
> 
> Given the interconnected/nepotistic/incestuous nature of the ruling elite, it would no doubt be possible to pick a few different dots and join them in such a way as to create a completely different picture with just as much credibility as this one.


Yeah, my take is that there are always personal links and special channels for power, even 'secret' channels. But that always flows from the structural relationships.  When you start analysing power purely as 'connections', you leave yourself in a dark corridor at the far end of which lurks David Icke.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

andysays said:


> I'd agree that Sunak appears to be making some sort of move, I'm just not as convinced as Badgers' twitter quote appears to be that Mirza's resignation is a central part of it.


It might not be, but it happened on the same day and in this area of politics the reality is less important than the perception and the resulting media narratives.

It doesnt really matter anyway, at least not beyond the Westminster bubble and those of us watching all the tedious details for every possible sign of Johnsons downfall gaining momentum.


----------



## gosub (Feb 4, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Of course sunak can't resign from the Cabinet to become an open challenger, given that we are in an economic crisis. And Johnson can't sack him for the same reason and many others. So, no doubt we'll see more of this ^ from sunak in the next few days.  Suspect he'll be slyly promoting his credentials as a scandal free teetotaller as well.


Or he could just start playing loud music while he's at work


----------



## strung out (Feb 4, 2022)

andysays said:


> I may have misunderstood this post, but Tory members are certainly supposed to get final say in choosing the new leader, unless, as Kaka Tim says, other candidates drop out before an actual vote.


Yes and no. The members only get a final say on the top two candidates, so if their favoured leader doesn't have the support of the parliamentary party, then tough shit.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 4, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> court of pubic perception


Sex scandal now?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 4, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> So what?  Tory members don't get final say.



they do  after the mps have reduced the candidates to the final two. Or not at all if all the other candidates drop out - which is what happened with May. Thats unlikely this time round as there is no obvious candidate for them all to rally round.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm trying to reserve judgement about things like 'rallying round' until the situation arises.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

Could be a fun weekend.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 4, 2022)

"Having had the opportunity to speak directly to my local councillors and council candidates yesterday evening..."

Do you suppose they are getting poor canvas returns, looking to the May elections? Or do you suppose they're finding it hard to get canvassers at all?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> "Having had the opportunity to speak directly to my local councillors and council candidates yesterday evening..."
> 
> Do you suppose they are getting poor canvas returns, looking to the May elections? Or do you suppose they're finding it hard to get canvassers at all?



Both.

With Labour on the verge of taking over Worthing Borough Council for the first time ever, and Tim Loughton having already called for BJ to go, I am guessing the local party is giving the town's other MP, Peter Bottomley, a hard time.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

Big dog is begging. 











						Exclusive: Boris Johnson Sends Pleading Email To Furious Tory MPs
					

The beleaguered prime minister pens the message just before another Conservative MP confirmed he had submitted a letter of no confidence in him.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Labour on the verge of taking over Worthing Borough Council


Truly it is extraordinary and dramatic times we are living through.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Big dog is begging.
> 
> View attachment 308717
> 
> ...


makes a change from shitting on our doorsteps


----------



## spitfire (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Big dog is begging.
> 
> View attachment 308717
> 
> ...



“Vital”. 

I’m sorry for ignoring you, please don’t dump me.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

Football results number of resignations from the 3rd February:

Spads 4 MPs 1 

Today, it's more of a contest:

Spads 1 MPs 1


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Truly it is extraordinary and dramatic times we are living through.



Twat.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Could be a fun weekend.



Ah thats the "Does the prime minister think I'm a fool?" bloke. For whom the Bell tolls.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

I think I head Kuenssberg casually mentioning yesterday that at least one Tory MP had been given the impression by Johnson that they would get rid of the chief whip and Rees-Mogg.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> I think I head Kuenssberg casually mentioning yesterday that at least one Tory MP had been given the impression by Johnson that they would get rid of the chief whip and Rees-Mogg.



He'll probably do anything to save himself, including sacking off Carrie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He'll probably do anything to save himself, including sacking off Carrie.


It'd only accelerate his decoupling


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He'll probably do anything to save himself, including sacking off Carrie.


He's probably shagging the next one already...


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

> Then there’s her replacement as head of policy, Andrew Griffith. A choice which has been described to me as a "desperate" by one Tory MP and "bizarre" by another.
> 
> This is partly because Griffith's prior job was that of a parliamentary aide to… Boris Johnson.  Therefore, the rationale goes, he is not best-placed to help the PM hit refresh and see things with new eyes.
> 
> One Conservative MP wearily remarked that it seemed so far to be a case of "Boris's old mates being replaced by some of Boris's slightly newer mates".



Fro the 16:50 entry of the BBC live updates page https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-60256680


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

When we get to the no-confidence vote, I really can't see him surviving it. Having said that, they often do, in the few times it has got to that point. May survived one and John Major did (he called it himself).  Pig fucker got close to facing one iirc and IDS was kicked out by one.  Can't remember how Hague's leadership came to an end but, well, who cares?


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

More on Griffiths here. I note that passing mention is made of the departed Mirza being involved in the political use of 'culture wars' shit.









						Red wall Tories irate as ex-Sky boss takes over at No 10 policy unit
					

Former banker Andrew Griffith will succeed Munira Mirza in key role shaping government thinking




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

Wilf said:


> When we get to the no-confidence vote, I really can't see him surviving it. Having said that, they often do, in the few times it has got to that point. May survived one and John Major did (he called it himself).  Pig fucker got close to facing one iirc and IDS was kicked out by one.  Can't remember how Hague's leadership came to an end but, well, who cares?


Hague was done in by them only gaining one seat in the 2001 election, which caused him to resign.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Big dog is begging.
> 
> View attachment 308717
> 
> ...



Well given all his advisors have just left someone is going to need to come with some ideas of how to run the country and it won't be him, that's not how he operates.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

Teaboy said:


> Well given all his advisors have just left someone is going to need to come with some ideas of how to run the country and it won't be him, that's not how he operates.


To look busy, he'll have to start appointing people so that he can sack them.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> Ah thats the "Does the prime minister think I'm a fool?" bloke. For whom the Bell tolls.



I would have assumed from that performance that he’d already sent his letter in, quite surprised that he waited until now.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

His statement suggests he wrote it on the 12th January but then maybe waited a bit. It isnt actually clear to me exactly when he sent it, only that today was the day he was prepared to publicly state that he had sent it in.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> His statement suggests he wrote it on the 12th January but then maybe waited a bit. It isnt actually clear to me exactly when he sent it, only that today was the day he was prepared to publicly state that he had sent it in.



His statement, issued today, said following a meeting with local councillors last night, he has now submitted his letter. so seems clear it was today.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

his statement says he wrote the letter on the 12 of jan


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> his statement says he wrote the letter on the 12 of jan


But then mislaid it and only submitted it after finding it under some old copies of country life?


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> His statement, issued today, said following a meeting with local councillors last night, he has now submitted his letter. so seems clear it was today.


In theory there is still a little ambiguity because sticking only to the language he used in his statement, after that meeting he considered himself able to publicly confirm that he submitted a letter. For example he might have told them in that meeting that he had sent the letter yesterday, or earlier, it isnt 100% clear. ie it isnt totally clear that the meeting caused him to finalise the decision, as opposed to doing them the courtesy of telling them first before he told the whole world.

Certainly it hasnt yet resulted in the BBC increasing their count of MPs who they've been told have sent a letter. It was 17 yesterday and still 17 today from what I've seen.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> But then mislaid it and only submitted it after finding it under some old copies of country life?


Razzle


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> But then mislaid it and only submitted it after finding it under some old copies of country life?




it not like he defected to labour or anything from his statement he and his family are tory for at least 3 generation


suppose now matter how odd i think that is throwing your line against a party leader might take a bit of mental preperation

*shrugs


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> First he came for Peppa Pig, now it's the Lion King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Circle of Life


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> In theory there is still a little ambiguity because sticking only to the language he used in his statement, after that meeting he considered himself able to publicly confirm that he submitted a letter. For example he might have told them in that meeting that he had sent the letter yesterday, or earlier, it isnt 100% clear. ie it isnt totally clear that the meeting caused him to finalise the decision, as opposed to doing them the courtesy of telling them first before he told the whole world.
> 
> Certainly it hasnt yet resulted in the BBC increasing their count of MPs who they've been told have sent a letter. It was 17 yesterday and still 17 today from what I've seen.



On reflection, he does seem to have submitted earlier, and only now gone public on it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> It's the Circle of Life



He probably actually thinks of himself as Tarzan, king of the jungle, and at some point images will be leaked of him zip wiring from tree to tree in the Downing Street garden, during one of those parties.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 4, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> I would have assumed from that performance that he’d already sent his letter in, quite surprised that he waited until now.


'_I've nearly sent it... probably will do tomorrow... went out to the posbox but I forgot it...'_


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2022)

Wilf said:


> '_I've nearly sent it... probably will do tomorrow... went out to the posbox but I forgot it...'_


Needed a stamp but off by long queue in post office


----------



## Raheem (Feb 4, 2022)

I think they have a thing where they can submit the letters any time they like, with a further letter to say it doesn't count yet, and then contact GB to tell him the letter now counts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

Rory Stewart is enjoying himself.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Rory Stewart is enjoying himself.



That Fabricant tweet is pretty fucking close to the spoof one up of his thread


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That Fabricant tweet is pretty fucking close to the spoof one up of his thread



It's the standard one that Downing Street asked MPs to send out, loads of them did.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

> HuffPost UK’s political editor Kevin Schofield reported a message sent to Tory MPs who support Johnson instructing them what to tweet. The text, sent to a WhatsApp group of pro-Johnson MPs, read: “See Stewart’s tweet acknowledging the change promised on Monday is now underway. Please do retweet – or better still craft your own short tweet. Let’s show everyone that the PM means business.”
> 
> The reference was to a tweet put out by Stuart Anderson, the Tory MP for Wolverhampton South West. It read: “On Monday Boris Johnson promised MPs change. Tonight we see that change starting to happen and I welcome this quick action by the Prime Minster [sic].”
> 
> The message was then duly trotted out by a raft of other Johnson-supporting MPs, including by Joy Morrissey, Michael Fabricant, Peter Gibson, and Chris Clarkson.











						Pro-Johnson MPs mocked as they all tweet the same 'spin' on the No 10 staff crisis
					

TORY MPs aiming to prop up Boris Johnson have been left embarrassed after they tried to claim that the exodus of aides from No 10 was part of the…




					www.thenational.scot


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

Oops. 



> Police have a photograph of Boris Johnson holding a can of a beer at his lockdown birthday party in June 2020, the Mirror has been told.
> 
> The Prime Minister is pictured standing next to Chancellor Rishi Sunak, who is holding a soft drink, in No10’s Cabinet Room.
> 
> ...





> Barrister Adam Wagner, an expert in Covid laws, said: “The legal question for the Prime Minister is whether he participated in the gathering.
> 
> “The fact that he was photographed holding a beer strongly suggest he did and therefore committed a criminal offence of the regulations”.











						Bombshell pic shows Boris Johnson holding beer at lockdown birthday party
					

Sources said that pictures taken by the official No10 photographer have been handed over to Scotland Yard for their investigation into the Downing Street parties - including one of the PM with a can of beer




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2022)

Such a tease....spit it out; twat.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 4, 2022)

He's fucked, if the Torygraph is going with headlines like this.









						The cloud of chaos around Boris Johnson has killed his premiership, whether he knows it or not
					

Two years of misery and ineptitude have taken the Johnson ministry from shining hope to utter shambles




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				






> t’s over, whether the Prime Minister realises it or not. With the departure of Munira Mirza, his head of policy, the guts were finally torn out of the cadaver that is now his premiership. He may try to hang on, but these are the actions of a man driven by sheer will to power and adrenalin, before he notices the fatal wound and drops. How did it come to this?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2022)

Probably...


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)

Operation drown brew dog.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## pesh (Feb 4, 2022)

Estrella damned.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>





oxford, hogworths for wankers


----------



## andysays (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears therefore that Sunak has also committed the same offence as Johnson, which may interfere with any ambitions he might have to succeed him as PM.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 4, 2022)

If it was the official photographer, can he not just claim he was technically working as a model?


----------



## Raheem (Feb 4, 2022)

More seriously, if it was the official photographer, can the photo be subject to an FoI request?


----------



## Supine (Feb 4, 2022)

Raheem said:


> More seriously, if it was the official photographer, can the photo be subject to an FoI request?



Easier to just buy the Mirror tomorrow


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's fucked, if the Torygraph is going with headlines like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 4, 2022)

I'm trying to hold on to the notion that it's fucking funny that the emperor has been naked all this time (as many knew from the beginning). Shadenfreude to the max.

Another part of me realises this isn't fucking funny at all. I'm not a nationalist, but semi-ironically his unreflective nationalist exceptionalist bluster and bluffing is triggering a long overdue step-down for this country. Increasing hunger and hypothermia of the population, a laughing stock globally.

Maybe people are beginning to learn something?

ETA: Pissed.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 4, 2022)

Well this is bonkers. A loyalist warning mechanism for the 54 target


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 4, 2022)

looks like another letter


----------



## Raheem (Feb 4, 2022)

Supine said:


> Easier to just buy the Mirror tomorrow


Think they don't have the photo. Just the story. For now.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> looks like another letter



Is the pace accelerating do you think? Not so much sepsis as ebola?


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2022)

any more Tory cunts managed to write a letter yet.


----------



## xenon (Feb 4, 2022)

Oh but the Tory MP for shittingham on the wold is seriously thinking about it and written it but it’s in his pocket. Fuck these people.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 4, 2022)

all scum, all of them. Why must we be drawn into a public schoolboy power struggle where whatever happens, we all fucking lose


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I don't think he was meant to take whatever is in that to the meeting? Bizarre.



The woman running and snatching the red folder from out of his arms, is that the same woman who snatched a cup of coffee out of his hands a few years ago, saying 'No disposable cups'?



Does he have to be accompanied by a minder on all trips whose responsibility it is to ensure that he doesn't fuck up photos by having inappropriate things in his hands?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 4, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The woman running and snatching the red folder from out of his arms, is that the same woman who snatched a cup of coffee out of his hands a few years ago, saying 'No disposable cups'?
> 
> 
> 
> Does he have to be accompanied by a minder on all trips whose responsibility it is to ensure that he doesn't fuck up photos by having inappropriate things in his hands?



I think it's the same one. She was the one who has handed him masks as well. Surprised he can wipe his own arse the entitled cunt.


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The woman running and snatching the red folder from out of his arms, is that the same woman who snatched a cup of coffee out of his hands a few years ago, saying 'No disposable cups'?
> 
> 
> 
> Does he have to be accompanied by a minder on all trips whose responsibility it is to ensure that he doesn't fuck up photos by having inappropriate things in his hands?




Of course, this normal these days. GBnews do the same for Darren Grimes.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2022)

I expect the focus will be increasingly on whether he can carry on in terms of keeping things moving along under his leadership and whether his authority will hold up as the Westminster drama drags on.

The real reason is that he is a brazen liar and hypocrite. As are so many other Tories who were either at these parties, covered it up or are still not prepared to send the letter and therefore are making excuses for him. Labour should keep that in focus. That he piled lies on disgrace because he was incapable of apologising. That the Tories are hubristic, reckless chancers who are simply not capable of behaving with the required judgement and professionalism.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I think it's the same one. She was the one who has handed him masks as well. Surprised he can wipe his own arse the entitled cunt.


Worse than using a disposable cup is filling a disposable cup and then presumably throwing it away without fucking using it


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Surprised he can wipe his own arse the entitled cunt.



What makes you so sure he can? I can imagine him having one of those adult baby fetishes where he dresses up in a nappy and shits himself and Carrie has to spread Sudocream on his arse.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

could you put that in a spoiler please  

although it's a bit late for me


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> could you put that in a spoiler please
> 
> although it's a bit late for me


Too late for me too. 🤢


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 4, 2022)

RileyOBlimey said:


> What makes you so sure he can? I can imagine...



🤢


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2022)

RileyOBlimey said:


> What makes you so sure he can? I can imagine him having one of those adult baby fetishes where he dresses up in a nappy and shits himself and Carrie has to spread Sudocream on his arse.


Singing su-su-sudio while doing it


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Too late for me too. 🤢



1963 was rather late for Philip Larkin but, regrettably, not for Stanley Johnson.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2022)

Definitely fucked now isn’t he? It’s all falling apart. A couple of days ago I wasn’t so sure, but can see the end now.

Here’s hoping for an exit as undignified as possible. Maybe there will be a no confidence vote and he contests the result, assisted by Rudi Giuliani and Lyn Wood.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Well this is bonkers. A loyalist warning mechanism for the 54 target



The really funny bit is when they all refuse to withdraw the letters. Knife the cunt in the back proper Tory style


----------



## not a trot (Feb 4, 2022)

Looks like the weekend news is going to be fawning over Britains most famous dog owner.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 4, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Looks like the weekend news is going to be fawning over Britains most famous dog owner.


Bob Carolgees?


----------



## Smangus (Feb 4, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Here’s hoping for an exit as undignified as possible. Maybe there will be a no confidence vote and he contests the result, assisted by Rudi Giuliani and Lyn Wood



Look out for  a Johnson and Dorris Press conference at a Homebase garden centre near you soon..


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 4, 2022)

Well, no one seen this one coming


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Feb 4, 2022)

🍿


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 5, 2022)

It's all going full on Carry on Cleo (or should that be Carrie) for de Pfeffel
Infamy, infamy they've all got in for me


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 5, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Infamy, infamy they've all got in for me



Not sure Frankie Howerd was refering to Conran or Anna Casa


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> all scum, all of them. Why must we be drawn into a public schoolboy power struggle where whatever happens, we all fucking lose



Not just this generation, but the generation to come after, and the one after that etc.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 5, 2022)

RileyOBlimey said:


> What makes you so sure he can? I can imagine him having one of those adult baby fetishes where he dresses up in a nappy and shits himself and Carrie has to spread Sudocream on his arse.


Note to self: don't read Urban before breakfast.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 5, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Not sure Frankie Howerd was refering to Conran or Anna Casa


Kenneth  Williams.

Cheers- Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 5, 2022)

Dorries on Radio 4 this morning; perhaps it was a toss up between her and Fabricant...oh to be so spoilt for choice. At times I swear you could catch a chuckle  in the  interviewer's  voice.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Dorries on Radio 4 this morning; perhaps it was a toss up between her and Fabricant...oh to be so spoilt for choice. At times I swear you could catch a chuckle  in the  interviewer's  voice.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


I long for the day both can be tossed


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

I caught a clip of Deluded Dorries on BBC News claiming the rebels are disloyal, they tried to take down Cameron, May and now Johnson, ignoring the fact that she was involved in calling for both Cameron and May to go.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I caught a clip of Deluded Dorries on BBC News claiming the rebels are disloyal, they tried to take down Cameron, May and now Johnson, ignoring the fact that she was involved in calling for both Cameron and May to go.



From elsewhere on the internet - Boris Johnson will be the third prime minister in a row brought down by .... Boris Johnson


----------



## philosophical (Feb 5, 2022)

Johnson getting his mates to blame it all on his wife to save himself, reminds me of the Winston Smith ‘do it to Julia’ moment.
Orwell is the real Nostradamus.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 5, 2022)

_Please_ let him be finally nailed by his vanity photographer that we pay for


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 5, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> _Please_ let him be finally nailed by his vanity photographer that we pay for


The 21st century equivalent of the Baby Eating Bishop of Bath and Wells being nailed in a compromising position by Blackadder's portrait painter!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

Well worth watching this clip of Deluded Dorries. 









						Nadine Dorries provides another bizarre answer about Boris Johnson during interview
					

Nadine Dorries refuses to say how much she “communicates” with Boris Johnson in another awkward interview.After being asked on BBC Breakfast if she had spoken to the prime minister in the past 24 hours the culture secretary replies: “Why? Why are you asking me that question?” “I’d like to know,”...




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## marty21 (Feb 5, 2022)

The latest tactic by the Tory faithful is claiming this is all a remainer plot to reverse brexit. They are sure getting paranoid in the Tory bunker.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> The latest tactic by the Tory faithful is claiming this is all a remainer plot to reverse brexit. They are sure getting paranoid in the Tory bunker.



That's what Deluded Dorries has claimed.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> The latest tactic by the Tory faithful is claiming this is all a remainer plot to reverse brexit. They are sure getting paranoid in the Tory bunker.



oh yeah - see that loads on gammon chat (aka the spectator fb comments page). Its a witch hunt, the remainer establishment are out to get him cos brexit - with a side order of blaming carrie. others want him gone cos hes a closet socialist.


----------



## LDC (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well worth watching this clip of Deluded Dorries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dorries for PM!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> The latest tactic by the Tory faithful is claiming this is all a remainer plot to reverse brexit. They are sure getting paranoid in the Tory bunker.


I can see them at the next election continually replaying that clip of Starmer saying Labour will reverse Brexit if they get in.

Eta: mind you the way Brexit has been going that might actually get some votes for Labour


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I caught a clip of Deluded Dorries on BBC News claiming the rebels are disloyal, they tried to take down Cameron, May and now Johnson, ignoring the fact that she was involved in calling for both Cameron and May to go.



Here's her actual words...



> Dorries said those speaking out against the PM were “the same names that we continually keep (hearing) cropping up” and were in “safe seats”.
> 
> She said: “Some of those same names tried to get David Cameron out and tried to get Theresa May out and are now trying to get Boris Johnson and the truth is no prime minister would please any of those.”











						Nadine Dorries Insists Boris Johnson Tells The Truth In Hideously Awkward Interview
					

The Culture Secretary appeared to blame the PM's advisers and said he "was truthful to the best of his knowledge".




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

> Hello folks,
> 
> Recently five people have left my team due to unprecedented circumstances and that is all rather sad but we must, like the great Churchill, move onwards and upwards to victory and replace them.
> 
> ...





> You will play a central role in finding someone, anyone, please, other than Nadine Dorries to defend me to the media, facilitating my trips to Peppa Pig World and providing key consultancy work on whether I should go with the gold or silver plated toilet in the flat?
> 
> Perks include being allowed to have a jolly with your friends while the rest of the country can't (allegedly) and getting to play on my son's swing. Salary is jolly competitive - just like the UK's competitive trade with countries outside of the EU –but I’ll have to check it with Rishi. Weekend and evening work will be required, I’m afraid, but we’ll try and make it as fun as possible.
> 
> Remainers need not apply, Love, Boris ‘Big Dog’ Johnson













						WANTED: New Downing Street aides to work for Boris Johnson
					

Hello folks,Recently five people have left my team due to unprecedented circumstances and that is all rather sad but we must, like the great Churchill, move onwards and upwards to victory and replace them.So, I am looking for people who don't mind a bit of politically incorrect banter and who...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)

same names is she trying to blame micheal gove


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

> Boris Johnson must go – it’s a bitter pill to swallow to win back voters’ trust​The medicine might be harsh, but it is vital to quell the unease among people who feel they have been taken for fools by the Prime Minister



This is the whole paywall busted article that Nick Gibb MP did for the Telegraph - archive.ph


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is the whole paywall busted article that Nick Gibb MP did for the Telegraph - archive.ph


I'm a bit confused at the 'bitter pill to swallow' thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'm a bit confused at the 'bitter pill to swallow' thing.


Yeh it's we have to reluctantly chuck Boris because of his electoral drag not because he's a morally bankrupt lying piece of shit and the right thing to do

Seems Johnson not the only moral bankrupt in Tory ranks


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> The 21st century equivalent of the Baby Eating Bishop of Bath and Wells being nailed in a compromising position by Blackadder's portrait painter!


YES


----------



## gosub (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this is a man who has been photograghed playing guitar doing fingering above a capo....might be an empty can.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

gosub said:


> But this is a man who has been photograghed playing guitar doing fingering above a capo....might be an empty can.


Yes it was probably just a photoshoot advertising that brand of beer.


----------



## gosub (Feb 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yes it was probably just a photoshoot advertising that brand of beer.


More evidence of a 'work event' by our tireless PM. Quite why he chose to be a brand ambassador for the Catalan brewer is probably too complicated for us to understand, Probably have to wait 20 years to find out


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 5, 2022)

interesting how uninterested the media are in the fact that sunak was at the party as well (and others?). Surely he should be resigning as well for a blatant breach of lockdown? - and also undermines his claim that he didnt know about any of these "work events".


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

Sky has put up their full interview with Deluded Dorrie, worth watching from this point, to the point she added how she was "not a random backbencher", and see the interviewer struggling not to completely crack-up.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's what Deluded Dorries has claimed.



Heard someone use that excuse in the pub the other night. My reply was, you won,get over it, and mines a pint.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 5, 2022)

Proper blundering around shit


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Dorries for PM!


I do hope she throws her hat in the ring!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2022)

I couldn’t get through that as it’s so excruciating. She reminds me of someone phoning in sick from an after party


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

The "am I bovvered ..." video of her is wonderful


----------



## xenon (Feb 5, 2022)

I dunno much about mid Bedforshire, can only assume it's a Tory stronghold or Dorries is quite good at local stuff. She's been a laughable fuckwit whenever I've heard her for years.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I do hope she throws her hat in the ring!



The ring would just throw it back at her.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2022)

Or she would miss.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Or she would miss.


Not if it were an ostrich ring.


----------



## JimW (Feb 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I long for the day both can be tossed


Czechs and balances


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

Looks like Hammond could be putting in a letter soon, otherwise it's a bit odd to give this interview.



> Boris Johnson’s time at Downing Street appears to be “beginning” to end, a former Conservative minister has said. Tory MP Stephen Hammond suggested he and many others were “considering very carefully” this weekend whether to submit a letter of no-confidence in the prime minister.
> 
> Asked if he had already sent a letter to 1992 Committee chair Sir Graham Brady, the senior figure said: “No I haven’t – but I’m making it very clear to you that I am considering very carefully over the weekend what are the next steps.”
> 
> Mr Hammond told BBC Radio 4’s _The Week in Westminster_: “I think all Conservative colleagues, all of whom I know who are in it for trying to do their best for their constituents and the country, will be wrestling with conscience this weekend.”



And, a nice dig at deluded Dorries.



> Mr Hammond also rubbished claims by culture secretary Nadine Dorries that moves against the PM were a “Remainer” plot of Tories who did not want Brexit. Ms Dorries has also claimed the small “handful” of people keen to see the PM go had always disliked him.
> 
> “*This is predictable rubbish from a predictable source*,” said the senior backbencher. “If you look at where the letters are coming from, I don’t know how anyone could stand up that claim. I think the secretary of state needs to think again.”











						Looks like ‘beginning of the end’ for Boris Johnson, says ex-minister
					

Tory MPs ‘wrestling with conscience’ this weekend, says Stephen Hammond




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> Czechs and balances


Bohemian rhapsody


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Not sure Frankie Howerd was refering to Conran or Anna Casa


Kenneth Williams, 1964


----------



## Fairweather (Feb 5, 2022)

This is very good.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

Is it Johnson?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)

photoshop is fun


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 5, 2022)

Does anyone else get this sort of vibe off Dorries?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)

no why


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 5, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> no why


I was hoping you'd do that 😁


----------



## bimble (Feb 5, 2022)

it is just her isn't it, she is the one and only person going around talking to the press about how everything is FINE and he's a great and beloved leader. I think that in itself must be seriously bad news for him, she is so obviously ridiculous and she's it, she's his PR team.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> it is just her isn't it, she is the one and only person going around talking to the press about how everything is FINE and he's a great and beloved leader. I think that in itself must be seriously bad news for him, she is so obviously ridiculous and she's it, she's his PR team.


Also Rees-Mogg. Because neither of them will be getting anywhere near the front bench post-Johnson.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)

i'm waiting for her to go Full marjorie greene 


Release the Karken ...


the desperate its a remainer plot against Boris and not the dippy cockwomble having parties is sort of embarassing within itself

she'll be blaming the shagger of pigs faces next


----------



## little_legs (Feb 5, 2022)

Never mind. Beaten.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)

still funny


----------



## not a trot (Feb 5, 2022)

The real love of Johnsons life was in Camberley today.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2022)

xenon said:


> I dunno much about mid Bedforshire, can only assume it's a Tory stronghold or Dorries is quite good at local stuff. She's been a laughable fuckwit whenever I've heard her for years.


It is the next village (rural nimby) from where I am. 

Big houses with big fences, gates and hedges. Lot's of 4x4s and gossiping. 

#cuntStreet


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2022)

not a trot said:


> The real love of Johnsons life was in Camberley today.



There seems to be a recurring love of pigs amongst recent male Tory leaders.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2022)

Badgers said:


> It is the next village (rural nimby) from where I am.
> 
> Big houses with big fences, gates and hedges. Lot's of 4x4s and gossiping.
> 
> #cuntStreet


And, perchance, an obsession with celebs? Or maybe it's the kind of place that would elect the proverbial donkey with a blue rosette? Which, TBF, is almost exactly what they _did _elect.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There seems to be a recurring love of pigs amongst recent male Tory leaders.


And they looked at each other and could not tell the difference between them, to paraphrase a bit


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Also Rees-Mogg. Because neither of them will be getting anywhere near the front bench post-Johnson.


TBF I don’t think I’ve spotted Rees-Mogg defend him for a couple of days, nor Fabricunt either. They know the way the wind is blowing. Mad Nad is the last stand.


----------



## Weller (Feb 5, 2022)

"weve had 10 years of the internetz" Nadine Dorries Secretary of State for Digital Media  
only 10 years of Urban 75 seems longer 

Shes 1 trolley short of a supermarket else her partying never stops


----------



## elbows (Feb 5, 2022)

Even twitter is 15 years old.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

and books are 50 years old


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> and books are 50 years old


Books I think have been around for at least 300 years


----------



## Raheem (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There seems to be a recurring love of pigs amongst recent male Tory leaders.


And their wives.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Books I think have been around for at least 300 years



think thats a remainer plot, lies


----------



## Supine (Feb 5, 2022)

Here we go… Beginning of the end?


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 5, 2022)

It would be a kind of appropriate end if the pork haystack did a moonlight flit to the USA. 
I know it's fantasy, but one can (slightly drunkenly) dream.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

he's a bit of a liberal wuss for them isn't he?


----------



## Raheem (Feb 5, 2022)

Think $250k may be a bit of optimism on the part of the source. Remember Farrage trying to do a speaking tour of the US?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 5, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Think $250k may be a bit of optimism on the part of the source. Remember Farrage trying to do a speaking tour of the US?



Farage has never been One of Us. Remember Cameron got a few hundred grand for discussing how to be a leader just a year after the referendum.

There's always cash for them who are on the team.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 5, 2022)

Why on earth is the cunt waiting? Ego? 

Fuck off,  never come back. And all the sycophants, carpet-baggers, racists and Randist dickwipes who maintained him. Take your cheques, rant away across the Atlantic and leave us to try and keep body and soul together for the neglected and abused  people of the country you shafted.

Cunt.


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Why on earth is the cunt waiting? Ego?
> 
> Fuck off,  never come back. And all the sycophants, carpet-baggers, racists and Randist dickwipes who maintained him. Take your cheques, rant away across the Atlantic and leave us to try and keep body and soul together for the neglected and abused  people of the country you shafted.
> 
> Cunt.


But what do you _really_ think, eatmorecheese..?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> But what do you _really_ think, eatmorecheese..?


I'm being too subtle probably.

I don't like feeling this sort of hatred. It's not good to feel like this. Not good for equilibrium, for my mental health.

I was never a revolutionary when younger. Are you supposed to get more left wing as you get older?

I've spent years, _fucking years _bearing witness in my work life to the desperation of those who have always struggled in our society. And these cunts either blame them for their circumstances while tightening the screws, or laugh at them while offshoring OUR assets.

Ah, fuck it. Time for bed...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 5, 2022)

Weller said:


> "weve had 10 years of the internetz" Nadine Dorries Secretary of State for Digital Media
> only 10 years of Urban 75 seems longer
> 
> Shes 1 trolley short of a supermarket else her partying never stops



Fuck me! I knew she was a dipshit but I hadn't quite appreciated just how much of a dipshit she is until the past week. Extraordinary and she's secretary of state for digital, culture, media and sport


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I was briefly on their email list, but I funnelled them into a folder and ultimately couldn't bring myself to read any ...


Me too. iirc, it was because they did a survey or vote type thing, can't remember what about, but it was probably along the lines of 'Is everything tickety boo or would you like us to crack down even harder on immigration (and be more racist), or people on benefits, do they have it too easy? If they won't get off their backsides and get a job, they should just eat gruel, shouldn't they? 

So of course lefties shared the link on social media and voted for the not the nastiest option in a vain attempt to curb the nasty party's worst excesses. 

I haven't bothered to unsubscribe, occasionally open one to see what they're up to behind the scenes, mostly appealing for money, iirc.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Books I think have been around for at least 300 years



3000, surely?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 5, 2022)

Give me back my £200,000, major donor tells Tories
					

Controversial telecoms mogul Mohamed Amersi takes on Conservative party over exclusion from elite gatherings and auction prizes never received




					www.theguardian.com
				




Dodgy geezer wants his money back as he didn’t get any return on his contributions. Not even a shitty knighthood. Life is so unfair


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 5, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> 3000, surely?



Depends on how you define a book. Books as we know them with cover and pages between them made of paper are quite recent. Then we've got tomes and parchment, then scrolls, before finally hitting cuneiform.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> First he came for Peppa Pig, now it's the Lion King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin'ell. Peppa Pig and The Lion King. Looks like he's running government through the lens of his toddler son's - and by extension, his - viewing habits. 

This government is brought to you by CBeebies and the Disney Channel. And Sesame Street is brought to us by the letters C, U, N and T.

And some people think of that buffoon as a political heavyweight. 🙄


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Just a passing detail in this shitshow, but he really can't observe even the most basic level of (Covid) common sense. Or, as he would have thought about it, 'fuck infections, Churchill would have done a rousing address in person'


The man's a menace. Despite being hospitalised with it himself. Despite one of the worst per capita death rates in the world. And despite his own infant daughter being quite badly hit by Covid...









						Boris Johnson’s daughter Romy was ‘badly hit’ with Covid at five-weeks-old
					

The prime minister cancelled a public appearance last week after Downing Street confirmed an unidentified family member tested positive for coronavirus.




					www.independent.co.uk
				




It's like his attitude to precautions against a Covid is akin to his precautions against pregnancy, ie not for him. I reckon he's one of those whiney petulant men who won't use condoms and insists on sex without them because he doesn't like them - and fuck the consequences for the women. Similar attitude to anti-Covid precautions, petulantly doesn't want to and fuck the consequences for anyone else.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Big dog is begging.
> 
> View attachment 308717
> 
> ...


I always think the writing's on the wall when the media start referring to s politician as "beleaguered". He's on his way out.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 5, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> 3000, surely?


It's a typo I missed the extra zero


----------



## two sheds (Feb 5, 2022)

Chinese again they invented most stuff


----------



## oxygenthief (Feb 6, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The man's a menace. Despite being hospitalised with it himself. Despite one of the worst per capita death rates in the world. And despite his own infant daughter being quite badly hit by Covid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that this explains Dorries' consternation when asked if the Johnson had recently communicated with her, in her befuddled state she confused communication with communicable infection.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Rory Stewart is enjoying himself.



Evidently. 



🤣


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 6, 2022)

Looks like the Sunday Sport's getting in on the action, I, err, shit you not.  50/50 it's a spoof article tho, but the Sunday Sport requires a subscription to read online, and given the state of things, it's increasingly hard to tell the difference between satire and reality.


----------



## Fairweather (Feb 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Give me back my £200,000, major donor tells Tories
> 
> 
> Controversial telecoms mogul Mohamed Amersi takes on Conservative party over exclusion from elite gatherings and auction prizes never received
> ...


My favourite bit of that article is the fact that he wants a refund because he didn't get a magic show from Penny Mordaunt.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2022)

Dorries claims vast majority of Tories behind Johnson
					

Culture secretary dismisses resignation calls over ‘partygate’ after another Tory says PM should go




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2022)

Having been sacked by GB News, Guto Harri was clearly despite for a new job, and has taken one with someone who he described as “digging his political grave”. 



> But it soon emerged that in 2018, when Johnson was Foreign Secretary, Harri was highly critical of his behaviour.
> Referring to a column Johnson had written accusing then PM Theresa May’s Brexit deal of wrapping “a suicide vest around the British constitution”, Harri told the BBC: “Unfortunately he is now dragging us into a place where we think that we can joke about suicide vests and that we can be sexually incontinent.
> 
> “*Somebody needs to take the spade out of his hand or it looks to me like he’s digging his political grave.*
> ...











						Boris Johnson's New Spin Doctor Once Accused Him Of 'Digging His Political Grave'
					

Guto Harri condemned his "sexually incontinent" boss for joking about suicide vests




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Having been sacked by GB News, Guto Harri was clearly despite for a new job, and has taken one with someone who he described as “digging his political grave”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps he just likes a challenge 

Although I think he's dug his own, career, grave. Hopefully. It must be hard to find something that's a step *down* from a GBN gig


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps he just likes a challenge
> 
> Although I think he's dug his own, career, grave. Hopefully. It must be hard to find something that's a step *down* from a GBN gig


The one good thing about Boris Johnson is that when he is finally flushed into the sewer of history he'll take a lot of other shits with him


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Give me back my £200,000, major donor tells Tories
> 
> 
> Controversial telecoms mogul Mohamed Amersi takes on Conservative party over exclusion from elite gatherings and auction prizes never received
> ...


Isn't that a bit like asking Nigerian 419 scammers for your money back?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2022)

Interesting interview with Walker.



> Boris Johnson’s desperate efforts to save his premiership were undermined on Saturday as one of his most loyal backbench supporters said it was now “inevitable” that Tory MPs would remove him from office over the “partygate” scandal.
> 
> In an interview with the _Observer, _Sir Charles Walker, a former vice-chairman of the 1922 Committee of backbench Conservative MPs, implored the prime minister to go of his own accord in the national interest, and likened events in the Tory party to a Greek tragedy.
> 
> “It is an inevitable tragedy,” Walker said. “He is a student of Greek and Roman tragedy. It is going to end in him going, so I just want him to have some agency in that.”





> Walker is understood not to have submitted a letter of no confidence in Johnson himself. But on Saturday night Tory backbenchers who have been trying to “crunch numbers” said they thought those wanting to ditch Johnson were only 10 to 20 short of the 54 letters that need to be submitted to the chair of the 1922 Committee, Sir Graham Brady.
> 
> Some Conservative MPs said they believed about 40 to 45 letters were in or pending, while another estimate that was circulating suggested the number was closer to the “early 30s”.
> 
> The _Observer_ understands that several MPs who have yet to go public are likely to put in letters early this week, before MPs go away for a 10-day recess on Thursday. “The recess would be a time for the prime minister to regroup so there will be an incentive to get the names in before then,” said one Tory source.











						‘Partygate’: Johnson’s removal is now inevitable, warns loyalist
					

More MPs set to submit resignation demands as No 10 rejigs team




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 6, 2022)

BJ has been sacked before and no doubt he'll be sacked again some time in the future, I suspect he doesn't care what happens


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> BJ has been sacked before and no doubt he'll be sacked again some time in the future, I suspect he doesn't care what happens


Probably wants to get out so he can go back to what he used to be paid


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> BJ has been sacked before and no doubt he'll be sacked again some time in the future, I suspect he doesn't care what happens



As he has spent years working towards becoming PM, and wanted to serve longer than Thatcher, I think on this occasion he does care, and he'll be hurt if he's booted out soon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As he has spent years working towards becoming PM, and wanted to serve longer than Thatcher, I think on this occasion he does care, and he'll be hurt if he's booted out soon.


Ah diddums


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Ah diddums



Exactly.


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As he has spent years working towards becoming PM, and wanted to serve longer than Thatcher, I think on this occasion he does care, and he'll be hurt if he's booted out soon.


But Thatcher was competent in what she was doing. Totally Wrong, but put the hard work in. Johnson is just lazy and entitled.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes. The end result of Thatcherism. We should really commend him for finally killing the tories.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 6, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> BJ has been sacked before and no doubt he'll be sacked again some time in the future, I suspect he doesn't care what happens


Oh he definitely cares. Not only the fact he's going to be booted out but also by the fact he'll be booted out in personal disgrace. His whole life has been that of course but he wouldn't have wanted to leave the job like this. I can't think of a post war prime minister booted out because they've behaved like he has.


----------



## Maltin (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As he has spent years working towards becoming PM, and wanted to serve longer than Thatcher, I think on this occasion he does care, and he'll be hurt if he's booted out soon.


Rather than Thatcher, I imagine he now wants to serve longer than Theresa May else it is embarrassing for him.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 6, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Oh he definitely cares. Not only the fact he's going to be booted out but also by the fact he'll be booted out in personal disgrace. His whole life has been that of course but he wouldn't have wanted to leave the job like this. I can't think of a post war prime minister booted out because they've behaved like he has.


He may jump rather than be pushed?

I rather he stayed, the more the younger voters see of the natural tory the better


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> He may jump rather than be pushed?
> 
> I rather he stayed, the more the younger voters see of the natural tory the better



According to The Times, one senior adviser said: "He’s making very clear that they’ll have to send a Panzer division to get him out of there."


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> We should really commend him for finally killing the tories.


If only


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to The Times, one senior adviser said: "He’s making very clear that they’ll have to send a Panzer division to get him out of there."
> 
> View attachment 308948


I was just coming here to post that:
I haven't read Tim Shipman's article in today's Sunday Times but was able to pull this out in a search, having heard it quoted: 









						You’ll need a tank division to drag me out of Downing St, Boris Johnson tells allies
					

Boris Johnson has told allies that he is determined to cling on to power as he prepares to face a confidence vote as soon as this week.Friends say the prime minister is determined to stay in No 10. “He’s making very clear that they’ll have to send a Panzer division to get him out of there,” one seni




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I was just coming here to post that:
> I haven't read Tim Shipman's article in today's Sunday Times but was able to pull this out in a search, having heard it quoted:
> 
> 
> ...



The full paywall busted article can be read here - archive.ph


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

I didn't think Shipman's latest was up to his usual standard - reckon a few of his sources have clammed up (or resigned I suppose)


----------



## Cerv (Feb 6, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The man's a menace. Despite being hospitalised with it himself. Despite one of the worst per capita death rates in the world. And despite his own infant daughter being quite badly hit by Covid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isn't he officially catholic as of his latest marriage anyway?


----------



## surreybrowncap (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (Feb 6, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> BJ has been sacked before and no doubt he'll be sacked again some time in the future, I suspect he doesn't care what happens


Some like to collect stamps,he likes to collect P45s.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 6, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Some like to collect stamps,he likes to collect P45s.


And mistresses. And wives. And children.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And mistresses. And wives. And children.


And wooden wine crates


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 6, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Some like to collect stamps,he likes to collect P45s.



To be fair he's gone on to bigger and better things the more he's picked up.


----------



## klang (Feb 6, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> 3000, surely?


Jurassic Park (the movie) was based on a novel about dinosaurs. Considering dinosaurs went extinct 65 million years ago, JP surely must be one of the oldest books ever.


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> mistresses


is there a term for the male lover of a married woman? I can't bring it to mind for some reason


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

I guess it's just 'lover' isn't it, which seems a much more neutral term. almost gallant.


----------



## klang (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> is there a term for the male lover of a married woman? I can't bring it to mind for some reason


mistre.


----------



## contadino (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> is there a term for the male lover of a married woman? I can't bring it to mind for some reason


Lothario?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 6, 2022)

In tory circles, Wasn't it usually Alan Clarke?


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> Lothario?


There's also philanderer and Don Juan.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 6, 2022)

Cad


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> is there a term for the male lover of a married woman? I can't bring it to mind for some reason


paramour?


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 6, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> Cad


A cad and a bounder!


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 6, 2022)

Well Johnson is definitely not a Beau Brummell.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 6, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Well Johnson is definitely not a Beau Brummell.


Certainly not. In the words of Terry Thomas, he's an absolute shaaaah! And too dishevelled to be a dandy or fop. He is, however, surely a mountebank.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> is there a term for the male lover of a married woman? I can't bring it to mind for some reason


Women don't take external lovers. They only put up with their husbands.


----------



## Peter Painter (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> is there a term for the male lover of a married woman? I can't bring it to mind for some reason





killer b said:


> I guess it's just 'lover' isn't it, which seems a much more neutral term. almost gallant.



But there is a name (an old fashioned term that implies humiliation) for the husband of a woman who has been unfaithful: 'cuckold'.


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> But there is a name (an old fashioned term that implies humiliation) for the husband of a woman who has been unfaithful: 'cuckold'.


not for the woman who's husband has been unfaithful though?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> not for the woman who's husband has been unfaithful though?


 'wronged wife'


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> not for the woman who's husband has been unfaithful though?


Mrs johnson


----------



## Peter Painter (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> not for the woman who's husband has been unfaithful though?



Not that I know of.

It's all in the language, you just have to be able to read between the lines.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to The Times, one senior adviser said: "He’s making very clear that they’ll have to send a Panzer division to get him out of there."
> 
> View attachment 308948


I suspect there’s already a WhatsApp group of rebel MPs running with that title.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> is there a term for the male lover of a married woman? I can't bring it to mind for some reason



Gigolo?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 6, 2022)

someone should set up a "go fund me" page for an armoured division to evict fuck face. Id chuck a quid in for sure.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> someone should set up a "go fund me" page for an armoured division to evict fuck face. Id chuck a quid in for sure.



You would hope that the quote was meant in a humorous way. Or is Johnson really the dangerous cunt some suspect him of being ?


----------



## Raheem (Feb 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> someone should set up a "go fund me" page for an armoured division to evict fuck face. Id chuck a quid in for sure.


Sunak's squash partner has already got the contract, apparently. He gets an £8 million fee for each tank he acquires, plus £4 million for each tank he was supposed to acquire but doesn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to The Times, one senior adviser said: "He’s making very clear that they’ll have to send a Panzer division to get him out of there."
> 
> View attachment 308948


just send in an angry nanny and he'll stumble blubbing down the street


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 6, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Sunak's squash partner has already got the contract, apparently. He gets an £8 million fee for each tank he acquires, plus £4 million for each tank he was supposed to acquire but doesn't.




I assume the British army will soon have about a thousand rusty boilers and septic tanks spare then.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 6, 2022)

He won't be going quietly, like the spoilt self entitled brat he is.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 6, 2022)

I wouldn't have seen this if Flett hadn't retweeted. It seems to be genuine.


----------



## gosub (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to The Times, one senior adviser said: "He’s making very clear that they’ll have to send a Panzer division to get him out of there."



I'm sure General Stoltenberg could probably arrange it, but where would they take him to?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2022)

gosub said:


> I'm sure General Stoltenberg could probably arrange it, but where would they take him to?



Pickman's model has the answer to that.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Pickman's model has the answer to that.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2022)

BBC has an article compiling people’s defences of Carrie Johnson over accusations she is some sort of Lady Macbeth figure, much of which is perfectly reasonable (Tory scum that she is, there is a definite whiff of sexism in some of the attacks). But the thing that stands out is there is a quote from her spokeswoman. Who the fuck is this and who is paying for her? I’m hoping it isn’t the public.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2022)

There's a whiff of sexism in a lot of the stuff about Nadine Dorries too.


----------



## Supine (Feb 6, 2022)

teuchter said:


> There's a whiff of sexism in a lot of the stuff about Nadine Dorries too.



There’s a lot of well deserved criticism that’s for sure


----------



## stavros (Feb 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I wouldn't have seen this if Flett hadn't retweeted. It seems to be genuine.



Iannucci et al would've dismissed the various current storylines from government as too ridiculous for the sharp satire of The Thick Of It.


----------



## andysays (Feb 6, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> BBC has an article compiling people’s defences of Carrie Johnson over accusations she is some sort of Lady Macbeth figure, much of which is perfectly reasonable (Tory scum that she is, there is a definite whiff of sexism in some of the attacks). But the thing that stands out is there is a quote from her spokeswoman. Who the fuck is this and who is paying for her? I’m hoping it isn’t the public.



I particularly liked the bit where her spokeswoman pointed out that she's just a private individual, because of course every private individual has a spokesperson to speak to the media on their behalf.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)

and every private person is married to the prime monster


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

Considering the amount of media interest in Carrie Johnson, of course she has a spokesperson. fucking hell.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> and every private person is married to the prime monster


Given enough time.


----------



## elbows (Feb 6, 2022)

teuchter said:


> There's a whiff of sexism in a lot of the stuff about Nadine Dorries too.


The stuff about her being in love with him does rather stand out to me in that regard, as it did with Laura Kuenssberg back in the day.

I'd rather criticisse them for specific things they say, of which there are often no shortage. I can see why people cant resist the opportunity to mock when particular images present themselves, but it often reveals something beyond the people in the pictures.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)

You think nobody would have commented if Johnson, for example, had been photographed looking adoringly at a female MP? 

I agree on criticizing on specific things they say, but I don't see much wrong with mocking stupid things they do.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> Considering the amount of media interest in Carrie Johnson, of course she has a spokesperson. fucking hell.


Paid for by who exactly? That’s my concern.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 6, 2022)

teuchter said:


> There's a whiff of sexism in a lot of the stuff about Nadine Dorries too.


Maybe a slight whiff. There's a much bigger stench coming from the shit she's covered herself in all week that covers it up though.


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Paid for by who exactly? That’s my concern.


If Carrie Johnson had a spokesperson paid for on the public dime it would already be in the newspapers and being used to attack her.


----------



## gosub (Feb 6, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Maybe a slight whiff. There's a much bigger stench coming from the shit she's covered herself in all week that covers it up though.


From listening to what she has said, she has volentarily stuck her head over the parapet for him.  Doesn't even look like Number 10 has helped her specifically with lines to take.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 6, 2022)

It would be interesting to know who pays for Carrie Johnson's spokesperson (and other staff?).  She herself is the former tory party chief of communications, iirc and she lives in an environment where there are platoons of both government and party spads, assistants, spokespersons, vassals and assorted creatures.  killer b 's point above is sensible, but part of me wouldn't be surprised if here PR wasn't piggy backed onto one of those operations, however bad it would look if it came out.  The whole johnson schtick is 100% about entitlement.  The other option is she might be a client of one of the numerous pals he and she must have in the private sector PR business.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2022)

gosub said:


> From listening to what she has said, she has volentarily stuck her head over the parapet for him.  Doesn't even look like Number 10 has helped her specifically with lines to take.


She seems to be a willing accomplice, but it’s desperation because her job depends on it, can’t see others willing to employ her. All or nothing.  Those without a dog in the race that are still nuzzling Johnson’s arse (e.g. with fawning questions at PMQs) seem more embarrassing, but they seem thinner on the ground over the last few days, maybe they’ve figured out he’s a liability.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> It would be interesting to know who pays for Carrie Johnson's spokesperson (and other staff?).  She herself is the former tory party chief of communications, iirc and she lives in an environment where there are platoons of both government and party spads, assistants, spokespersons, vassals and assorted creatures.  killer b 's point above is sensible, but part of me wouldn't be surprised if here PR wasn't piggy backed onto one of those operations, however bad it would look if it came out.  The whole johnson schtick is 100% about entitlement.  The other option is she might be a client of one of the numerous pals he and she must have in the private sector PR business.


Yeah, I’m not keen on all this ‘first lady’ bollocks, which probably started with Blair. Maybe it’s a particular male ego thing needing to go all presidential style, or maybe it’s just how the media behaves and treats female partners.  I don’t remember Philip May needing a spokesperson or being accused of scheming behind the throne.

(then again Norma Major and Gordon Brown’s Mrs were fairly invisible, so maybe it’s just particular to certain leaders)


----------



## Wilf (Feb 6, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, I’m not keen on all this ‘first lady’ bollocks, which probably started with Blair. Maybe it’s a particular male ego thing needing to go all presidential style, or maybe it’s just how the media behaves and treats female partners.  I don’t remember Philip May needing a spokesperson or being accused of scheming behind the throne.
> 
> (then again Norma Major and Gordon Brown’s Mrs were fairly invisible, so maybe it’s just particular to certain leaders)


Fwiw, I suspect Carrie has been involved in some decisions around appointments, in particular.  More than any recent partner of a PM I can think of, she has the background for that, as some kind of tory spin doctor/comms person.  I'm not overly fussed about whether it's her or johnson making the decisions, they are enemies and responsible for 10s of thousands of deaths, preceded by a decade of austerity and the rest. That's the problem.

If she has some kind of role, maybe that does reflect johnson's laziness and inability to do detail, so there's a plausibility to some of it.  But it's a whole other thing to tell that as a Lady Macbeth story or some kind of sexist shite about a 'scheming' wife.  Whatever the truth about their political relationship, the problem is 100% with the twin monsters that are boris johnson and the tory party.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 6, 2022)

would not it pass Johnson in his self preservation mode to be premoting the blame carrie shite himself
deflect deflect


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> would not it pass Johnson in his self preservation mode to be premoting the blame carrie shite himself
> deflect deflect


couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 6, 2022)

> would not put it  pass Johnson in his self preservation mode,
> to be premoting the blame carrie shite himself
> deflect the blame onto anyone elese


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm pretty sure there was a spokesperson employed by the government to support Cherie Blair, and I think in the current rolling 24 hour news environment it would make sense for those PMs partners who want one. The cost would be a drop in the ocean of the Number 10 budget.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> would not it pass Johnson in his self preservation mode to be premoting the blame carrie shite himself
> deflect deflect


She probably talked him into it, though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

There's going to be loads of shit flying around about Carrie Johnson over the coming days, because Ashcroft has brought forward the publication of the book about her, and done a deal with the Mail to publish parts from it, so it's going to leak out into other media outlets.

I am sure Carrie Johnson does talk to BJ about policy, considering her background, and so probably has some level of influence on him, but that doesn't actually matter, he's the PM, he's the one making the final decisions, the buck stops with him. I guess his surprise birthday party is an exception, but even that relied on more than just her deciding it was OK.



elbows said:


> The stuff about her being in love with him does rather stand out to me in that regard, as it did with Laura Kuenssberg back in the day.
> 
> I'd rather criticisse them for specific things they say, of which there are often no shortage. I can see why people cant resist the opportunity to mock when particular images present themselves, but it often reveals something beyond the people in the pictures.


I sort of agree with that, but also with two sheds too.


two sheds said:


> You think nobody would have commented if Johnson, for example, had been photographed looking adoringly at a female MP?
> 
> I agree on criticizing on specific things they say, but I don't see much wrong with mocking stupid things they do.



Let's not forget all the piss-taking surrounding Hancock when he was filmed looking adoringly in this clip, although in a somewhat more creepy way, it's similar to what people found funny with Deluded Dorries. 

NSFW piss-taking sound.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2022)

Im not impressed with the Carrie bashing tbh, it's not surprising at all though.

But if Carrie does not hold a role in government it does beg the question of whether this was a 'work event' or not?


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im not impressed with the Carrie bashing tbh, it's not surprising at all though.
> 
> But if Carrie does not hold a role in government it does beg the question of whether this was a 'work event' or not?
> 
> View attachment 309071



It seems to me that the whole work/personal distinction is quite blurred for the elite, to the extent that it genuinely doesn't mean the same to them as it does to the rest of us.

I've said before that I suspect this sort of at work socialising is absolutely standard in the Westminster world (and elsewhere), and that in pre-Covid times it was seen as utterly remarkable and was utterly unremarked upon by those within that world, including, no doubt, many of those who are criticising it now.

So most of those involved probably do genuinely regard what's happening there as a work event and would see little or nothing wrong with it, even in the context of Covid.

And that's not in any way to excuse it, rather to point out that the entitlement and disconnect goes way beyond not following the Covid rules which they expect everyone else to follow.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 7, 2022)

That's the obvious one, were you allowed to bring your wife and kid to work that week?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> That's the obvious one, were you aloud to bring your wife and kid to work that week?


That's what makes it more sickening, the fact it's so obvious.


----------



## Supine (Feb 7, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> That's the obvious one, were you aloud to bring your wife and kid to work that week?



Carrie is a senior leader in the Conservative party. She is not just hanging around her husband outside her flat.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Carrie is a senior leader in the Conservative party. She is not just hanging around her husband outside her flat.


On maternity leave? Paid maternity leave?


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Carrie is a senior leader in the Conservative party. She is not just hanging around her husband outside her flat.


But surely her spokesperson said she's just a private individual


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

Well, with headlines like this from the Express, he's totally fucked now...


----------



## strung out (Feb 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Carrie is a senior leader in the Conservative party.


Lol, no she's not.


----------



## killer b (Feb 7, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> That's the obvious one, were you allowed to bring your wife and kid to work that week?


they live where he works. no defence of the party, but her being in the picture isn't the killer blow you guys seem to think it is. she's in the garden of the house she lives in on a summer day. of course she is.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 7, 2022)

She married a piece of shit so shouldn't be surprised when a load of it sticks to her. Tough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> she's in the garden of the house next door to where she lives i think you'll find.
> 
> rishi sunak lives in number 10.
> carrie johnson lives in number 11.
> ...



Both there's just one garden for numbers 10 & 11.



> The garden of 10 and 11 Downing Street is an L-shaped garden, 1⁄2 acre (0.2 ha) in size, behind the official residences of the Prime Minister of the United Kingdom and the Chancellor of the Exchequer, 10 and 11 Downing Street in the Whitehall district of the City of Westminster in central London.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Both there's just one garden for numbers 10 & 11.


It's a hard life, if you don't weaken.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Both there's just one garden for numbers 10 & 11.


which is why i edited my post on checking. thank you for rendering that redundant.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> which is why i edited my post on checking. thank you for rendering that redundant.





Sorry, hadn't noticed you have edited it, clearly not fast enough, old chap.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> So most of those involved probably do genuinely regard what's happening there as a work event and would see little or nothing wrong with it, even in the context of Covid. And that's not in any way to excuse it, rather to point out that the entitlement and disconnect goes way beyond not following the Covid rules which they expect everyone else to follow.


i dont think its entitled to have 'parties' with work, socialising and 'networking' are important in lots of areas of life. its purtianical to criticise that, in fact i wish more workplaces had it. my eldery relatives who lived under soviet-era Communism often brought in cakes and booze (literally) to their state paid jobs! sounds good to me.

this is all purely about breaking covid rules and nothing else


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> this is all purely about breaking covid rules and nothing else



And the lying about it, don't forget the lying.


----------



## andysays (Feb 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont think its entitled to have 'parties' with work, socialising and 'networking' are important in lots of areas of life. its purtianical to criticise that, in fact i wish more workplaces had it. my eldery relatives who lived under soviet-era Communism often brought in cakes and booze (literally) to their state paid jobs! sounds good to me.
> 
> this is all purely about breaking covid rules and nothing else


It's certainly entitled to do it to the extent it appears to be happening when most people aren't permitted to do it at all.

I also think that excusing it as socialising and 'networking' opportunities, which again most people don't have the opportunity to do during their working hours and with booze etc provided, is to ignore how this is a clear case of one rule from them and another for us.

You can see it as all purely about breaking covid rules and nothing else, but I think you're missing the wider picture.


----------



## bimble (Feb 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Fwiw, I suspect Carrie has been involved in some decisions around appointments, in particular.  More than any recent partner of a PM I can think of, she has the background for that, as some kind of tory spin doctor/comms person.  I'm not overly fussed about whether it's her or johnson making the decisions, they are enemies and responsible for 10s of thousands of deaths, preceded by a decade of austerity and the rest. That's the problem.
> 
> If she has some kind of role, maybe that does reflect johnson's laziness and inability to do detail, so there's a plausibility to some of it.  But it's a whole other thing to tell that as a Lady Macbeth story or some kind of sexist shite about a 'scheming' wife.  Whatever the truth about their political relationship, the problem is 100% with the twin monsters that are boris johnson and the tory party.



Yep. The focus on her is doing absolutely nothing apart from letting the Conservative party & the pm himself off the hook, surprising to see so much of it on here.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

Curtice, the polling guru, thinks Johnson is toast, surely MPs can see the problem with their own voters seeing him as the shit he is?



> In an interview with _The Independent_, Sir John pointed to the latest Opinium poll showing that 75 per cent of 2019 Conservative voters think Mr Johnson broke his own Covid rules – and 61 per cent of Tory voters do not believe he is telling the truth about parties.
> 
> “A high proportion of Tory voters believe he broke the rules and they don’t believe what he is saying – this is a real problem for him,” said Sir John. “The question becomes, what will they believe him on in future?”
> 
> ...











						Boris Johnson ‘fighting losing battle’ says polling guru Curtice
					

Boris Johnson ‘fighting losing battle’ says polling guru Curtice




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Feb 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> It's certainly entitled to do it to the extent it appears to be happening when most people aren't permitted to do it at all.
> 
> I also think that excusing it as socialising and 'networking' opportunities, which again most people don't have the opportunity to do during their working hours and with booze etc provided, is to ignore how this is a clear case of one rule from them and another for us.
> 
> You can see it as all purely about breaking covid rules and nothing else, but I think you're missing the wider picture.


i see where you are coming from
sounds like drink-o-clock culture came in particularly strong with Johnson
i dont think its "entitled" though, there's lots of this kind of thing particularly in work that demands more than a 9-5 day.

my impression from Xmas Party threads is even when theres a work party once a year people run from it!


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont think its entitled to have 'parties' with work, socialising and 'networking' are important in lots of areas of life. its purtianical to criticise that, in fact i wish more workplaces had it. my eldery relatives who lived under soviet-era Communism often brought in cakes and booze (literally) to their state paid jobs! sounds good to me.
> 
> this is all purely about breaking covid rules and nothing else


Indeed my partner comes into the office sometimes when relevant events occur. She's even brought cakes in. Not during CoViD restrictions though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Im not impressed with the Carrie bashing tbh, it's not surprising at all though.
> 
> But if Carrie does not hold a role in government it does beg the question of whether this was a 'work event' or not?
> 
> View attachment 309071


let me explain it for you graphically, as boris johnson sees it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont think its entitled to have 'parties' with work, socialising and 'networking' are important in lots of areas of life. its purtianical to criticise that, in fact i wish more workplaces had it. my eldery relatives who lived under soviet-era Communism often brought in cakes and booze (literally) to their state paid jobs! sounds good to me.
> 
> this is all purely about breaking covid rules and nothing else


It's about lying. I strongly suspect that if Johnson's reaction to the first revelations had been to make a clean breast of it, a) most of the other parties wouldn't have come to light, and b) it'd be history by now.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It's about lying. I strongly suspect that if Johnson's reaction to the first revelations had been to make a clean breast of it, a) most of the other parties wouldn't have come to light, and b) it'd be history by now.


I'm sure you're right. It's not as if there isn't plenty of deep shit to be focusing on anyway (and Johnson's lying and fantasising has been a constant throughout his career). It is a bit like the Clinton impeachment, and I'm trying to remember what that distracted everyone from.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It's about lying. I strongly suspect that if Johnson's reaction to the first revelations had been to make a clean breast of it, a) most of the other parties wouldn't have come to light, and b) it'd be history by now.


It's the lying - deliberately and obviously misleading Parliament - that has him in trouble in the Westminster bibble, but it's the parties that have prompted fury in the rest of the country and will hit his/the Tories' poll ratings.

He unprecedentedly outlawed social gatherings and then went and had loads of social gatherings of his own. That's what makes people angry. While there's been loads of sad stories of people missing loved ones funerals, everyone who even half followed the rules has something they missed out on. I'm sure we could all list the things that didn't happen for us during lockdowns, while Johnson and his circle just carried on. 

So it's both, in different ways.

And the fucking slippery shitbag is still there


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 7, 2022)

Guto Harri apparently - says the BBC - arrived at Downing St laden with healthy snacks and water for the no 10 staff. 

Recalls the first appearance of Steve Fleming in The Thick of It


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Guto Harri apparently - says the BBC - arrived at Downing St laden with healthy snacks and water for the no 10 staff.
> 
> Recalls the first appearance of Steve Fleming in The Thick of It
> 
> View attachment 309111


they don't want healthy snacks and water, they want pizzas and booze. guto harri's only been in post a matter of hours and already he's alienated everyone else in the building


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they don't want healthy snacks and water, they want pizzas and booze. guto harri's only been in post a matter of hours and already he's alienated everyone else in the building


TBF, I want pizzas and booze. (Caffeine also has its place mind.)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 7, 2022)

Saved from Corbynism. The utter cunt


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 7, 2022)

Guto Harri has given an interview to Welsh language golwg, revealing that Johnson is channelling Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Saved from Corbynism. The utter cunt
> 
> View attachment 309113


tbh corbynism wouldn't have been as bad as what we've had


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Guto Harri has given an interview to Welsh language golwg, revealing that Johnson is channelling Gloria Gaynor.



if that's gh in the picture he looks like a poundshop david mitchell figurine


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 7, 2022)

I’m late to the game here but has the peerage fir not voting him out bribe issue popped up yet here? Will delete if already done


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 7, 2022)

"He's not a clown, but he did a little comedy routine for me to show how tough he was."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> "He's not a clown, but he did a little comedy routine for me to show how tough he was."



This is a better translation IMO - Boris Johnson is “not a complete clown” - just 99%. 









						Boris Johnson ‘not a complete clown’, says his new press chief
					

Guto Harri also says PM initiated rendition of Gloria Gaynor’s I Will Survive when the two men met last week




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## little_legs (Feb 7, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Maybe a slight whiff. There's a much bigger stench coming from the shit she's covered herself in all week that covers it up though.


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is a better translation IMO - Boris Johnson is “not a complete clown” - just 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could have a daily clown forecast like they do with chance of rain


----------



## Smangus (Feb 7, 2022)

158000 dead and the cunt sings I Will Survive.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2022)

gosub said:


> We could have a daily clown forecast like they do with chance of rain


Cloud cover is measured in "octas". What would clown cover be measured in? "Johnsons"?


----------



## little_legs (Feb 7, 2022)

Smangus said:


> 158000 dead and the cunt sings I Will Survive.


already practising his Netflix comedy special replacing Jimmy Carr


----------



## tonysingh (Feb 7, 2022)

Missed opportunity

BoJo and Sunak  were about 15 minutes walk away earlier and I just found out. Had I known, I could have baggied up Kails turds ready for flinging.

Dammit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 7, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Missed opportunity
> 
> BoJo and Sunak  were about 15 minutes walk away earlier and I just found out. Had I known, I could have baggied up Kails turds ready for flinging.
> 
> Dammit


They don't realise the lucky escape they had!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2022)

Have we had the Laura Kuenssberg Twitter thread yet? No? OK, wait there…


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## tonysingh (Feb 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> They don't realise the lucky escape they had!



Indeed. Kails arse could damage him more than another party revelation


----------



## elbows (Feb 7, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


>









We probably hadnt had it because that detail is from the same translation of the Welsh article that waa mentioned in the Guardlan article linked to earlier.


----------



## killer b (Feb 7, 2022)

Has he employed alan partridge as his press secretary?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> Has he employed alan partridge as his press secretary?


Harri seems to be attempting to deflect attention with his own brand of humour: the pose with Malcolm Tucker, the Tesco bag of healthy snacks and mineral water for the staff, and now this assurance that Johnson isn't a complete clown. Just what we need when thousands have died from the pandemic, public services are suffering from crippling cuts and prices are rising so fast that people have to choose between heating and eating,


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> We probably hadnt had it because that detail is from the same translation of the Welsh article that waa mentioned in the Guardlan article linked to earlier.


I think the way that LK just parrots it adds to the surrealness, though.


----------



## little_legs (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 7, 2022)

little_legs said:


>


Another role he is incapable of fulfilling.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 7, 2022)

The 'what a character' wacky bantz stuff works well when things are going well and your target audience is on side doesn't it. When those people are pissed off with you and you're trying to dig yourself out of a hole though I think it's far more likely to achieve the opposite.


----------



## Flavour (Feb 7, 2022)

what the fuck is going on i can't tell what's real or a pisstake now


----------



## JimW (Feb 7, 2022)

little_legs said:


>


Only because he's had his appendix out.


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2022)

little_legs said:


>


Is that what they call a glowing endorsement...?


----------



## Raheem (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The 'what a character' wacky bantz stuff works well when things are going well and your target audience is on side doesn't it. When those people are pissed off with you and you're trying to dig yourself out of a hole though I think it's far more likely to achieve the opposite.


Yeah, it seems shockingly tone deaf. I think Harri might have a shorter tenure here than he did at GB News.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2022)

Plus I bet the gammonny section of MPs won’t forgive Hari for taking the knee and see his appointment by Johnson as yet another fuck-up.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2022)

I think people want just a little bit of humility, not fucking bragging about survival.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 7, 2022)

Just remember what the 'taking the knee' bit is about, I'd assumed it was some strange sexual type activity he was involving himself in with Johnson


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 7, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, it seems shockingly tone deaf. I think Harri might have a shorter tenure here than he did at GB News.



I don't think he thinks Johnson will be there long, he's only taken a 6 month break from his job, rather than leave completely.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't think he thinks Johnson will be there long, he's only taken a 6 month break from his job, rather than leave completely.



Being able to provide a detailed account of Johnson’s final meltdown inside the bunker will be worth a few bob. A story to sell for sure.


----------



## vanya (Feb 7, 2022)

As Caroline Lucas called for yesterday a windfall tax on energy companies is both necessary and fair. The fact is that since the privatisations and laughably named “competitive tendering” revolutions in the 80s and the opening up of London to dodgy foreign money the U.K. is now one of the most corrupt nations in the developed world and both the poor and increasingly the middle class are the most fleeced.

This is not what neoliberalism was meant to deliver although obviously many an opportunistic billionaire Tory donor merely saw it as lowering tax on them purely out of greed. That Thatcher refused to redecorate the no.10 kitchen during her tenure highlights that despite the unintended consequences of a woman who believed in living within our means leaving personal debt at its highest as her legacy she was a very different animal to the current greedy and grasping occupant of no.10.

But over four decades of asset stripping and an imbalanced tax system favouring those who can either divert their wealth to a considerably lower corporate tax (than income) or even worse squirrel away offshore via an ill regulated Companies House has left is where we are. And the British people have taken their eye off the ball as Ian Hislop and two _Private Eye _journalists’ evidence to the the House of Commons' Standards Committee underlined a couple of weeks ago.

Like children the British people are distracted by Covid, Brexit, Royal Weddings and who knows what while their country is turned into a Kleptocracy overseen by a corrupt elite of politicians and civil servants who hand out concessions and contracts to companies they often go onto to work for while of course having compromising financial interests in themselves in various forms. With less working MPs than there were in the 1980s it is obvious that we are not governed by the people for the people.

And laughably the corruption political class rewards both themselves and their partners in asset stripping and financial feather bedding with (dis)honours! If you are a knight of the realm you are either a sports star, actor, tv personality or far more commonly a corrupt businessman or politician. The world of entertainment partially aside only the most venal, shallow and self serving sociopath would see having a knighthood before their name as evidence of anything other than being a corrupt and utterly untrustworthy charlatan!

Yet these people fall over themselves to lobby for either themselves or their mates to have these three letters of shame as a prefix. From Anglo-Saxon times a knight (old English _cniht_) was associated with bravery and martial prowess. What a pathetic caricature it has become! This is symptomatic of how British culture rewards the greedy and self serving without any apprenticeship sense of irony or self awareness! In many ways Boris Johnson personifies this shallow venality and disregards or either genuine honour, integrity or humility.

We are ruled by men who are proud of screwing both the rules and the people for their own self aggrandisement and we are reaching a breaking point now the imminent cost of living crisis looms over these septic Isles.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Just remember what the 'taking the knee' bit is about, I'd assumed it was some strange sexual type activity he was involving himself in with Johnson


I didn’t remember.  I only realised when I read Hari’s entry on Wikipedia.  He clearly thinks a lot of himself if he’s decided to make reference to that utter non event in his made up puff piece.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 7, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> I didn’t remember.  I only realised when I read Hari’s entry on Wikipedia.  He clearly thinks a lot of himself if he’s decided to make reference to that utter non event in his made up puff piece.


Harri or Johnson - it'll be a battle to see which ego wins.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 7, 2022)

Looking forward to Guto getting mixed up with Johann - WITH HILARIOUS RESULTS!!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 7, 2022)

vanya said:


> From Anglo-Saxon times a knight (old English _cniht_) was associated with bravery and martial prowess. What a pathetic caricature it has become!


The modern image of the medieval knight is largely an invention of romantic fiction. This is worth a read for a quick overview: Medieval Knights Weren’t the Good Guys You Think They Were

"Men who are proud of screwing both the rules and the people for their own self aggrandisement" could apply to a tenth century knight as well as a twenty first century one.


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looking forward to Guto getting mixed up with Johann - WITH HILARIOUS RESULTS!!!


I already kind of was 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 7, 2022)

Genius move -  hiring a smarmy hack who thinks he's a comedian  to be your spokesperson.  Just the  thing to convince your restive mps that you're not a complete and utter fuckwit. The grownups are back in control at Downing Street.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 7, 2022)

It's been reported on Sky News that Minister for trade, Penny Mourdant is said to be on resignation watch?


----------



## elbows (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Feb 7, 2022)

he's not long for the job


----------



## Raheem (Feb 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> he's not long for the job


Think he's counting on that, TBF.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2022)

It's all japes and joshing. They will absolutely not survive.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 7, 2022)

and at the weekend the official spin from number 10 was "the grown ups are in charge at drowing street ". Its just ... astonishing


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 7, 2022)

He's finished now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2022)

150,000 dead, they partied away and are still laughing about it. Yet all these spineless MPs are afraid to pull the flush.


----------



## elbows (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Flavour (Feb 7, 2022)

Lol nobody gives a fuck about Huawei. This is a nothing story


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 7, 2022)

He's not going anywhere kids.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 7, 2022)

Flavour said:


> Lol nobody gives a fuck about Huawei. This is a nothing story



Maybe not the general public but MI5, SIS & GCHQ will have perked up theirs ears.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2022)

Flavour said:


> Lol nobody gives a fuck about Huawei. This is a nothing story


US does.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 7, 2022)

Some people will care about people getting jobs at number 10 apparently without security screening.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2022)

Some random on twitter wrote something about a very short tenure for Guto and did a funny with Harri- Carrie


----------



## Flavour (Feb 7, 2022)

I don't see it resulting in any more letters of confidence going on. Part of the drip drip drip stuff is that some of the drips are a bit weak. Normal people don't care about this shit. Doubt the US will even notice never mind care.


----------



## xenon (Feb 7, 2022)

Flavour said:


> Lol nobody gives a fuck about Huawei. This is a nothing story



Sort of. Having Huawei or any such company so connected to the Chinese regeme building key infrastructure in the UK was a stupidly bad idea... But the whole freelance lobbying dodgy meetings thing is not news, true.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 7, 2022)

Given we’re sabre rattling bantering with Russia and China again these days (see some of Truss tweets) it’ll have some traction especially given the Huawei stuff that’s happened in past


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> US does.


Only because they’re a commercial rival to some of their own firms, so pushing groundless rumours about spying offers an advantage to them.


----------



## xenon (Feb 7, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Some people will care about people getting jobs at number 10 apparently without security screening.



Care shmare though. Not like the first time. Andy Colson? Or I forget but the PM can pretty much get whoever they want in there. MI5 might tut a bit but whatevz.


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

Flavour said:


> Lol nobody gives a fuck about Huawei.


China does.  (sort of) a fair bit of 5G in China gets downgraded in brownouts apperently.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 8, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> View attachment 309205



That’s unnerving, I thought it was David Hamilton until I put my glasses on.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Looking forward to Guto getting mixed up with Johann - WITH HILARIOUS RESULTS!!!



I mix him up with Hari Seldon


----------



## andysays (Feb 8, 2022)

This Starmer/Savile thing isn't going away, is it...

No 10 has no intention of apologising after protesters surround Sir Keir Starmer​


> a senior source told the BBC: "He's got other stuff to get on with today."
> 
> However, at least six Tory MPs later linked the incident to the PM's incorrect comment and demanded the prime minister said sorry.


----------



## Sue (Feb 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I mix him up with Hari Seldon



 Harry Secombe?


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 8, 2022)

There's a debate raging on Twitter now about exactly what Harri meant when he said 'Dydy e ddim yn glown i gyd'- whether it translates as 'he's not all that clownish' or 'he's not a complete clown', with Welsh speakers pointing out that it can't mean the former because 'glown' is a noun and the sentence could even be translated as 'he's not a clown at all' depending on emphasis and context - and so on...

Nice one for your first day, Comms chief!


----------



## philosophical (Feb 8, 2022)

They double down on the Saville stuff.
Surely even those wankers who support this Tory shower are not buying these weasel excuses.


----------



## Santino (Feb 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I mix him up with Hari Seldon


Given what we already knew, this was inevitable.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 8, 2022)

andysays said:


> This Starmer/Savile thing isn't going away, is it...


Stops people talking about the parties I guess. Almost like that was the intent.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 8, 2022)

philosophical said:


> They double down on the Saville stuff.
> Surely even those wankers who support this Tory shower are not buying these weasel excuses.


It fits into their narrative of 'Tory good, Labour bad'.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Harry Secombe?



Hari Krishna, Hari Rama.....


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Stops people talking about the parties I guess. Almost like that was the intent.


if you put the cctv in chronological order you can see the people who went for starmer came out of downing street


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Stops people talking about the parties I guess. Almost like that was the intent.



also use the loons to bring up his polling as well


----------



## andysays (Feb 8, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Stops people talking about the parties I guess. Almost like that was the intent.


It might be the intention, but the important thing is whether it works.

It's beginning to look as if the technique of distracting from problems isn't working, as the things that are being distracted from bubble up again a few days/weeks/months later, and even the things which are being used as distractions end up damaging him.

There doesn't need to be one obvious killer blow which finishes Johnson, it could come from the accumulation of smallish things, none of which are big enough on their own, but from which he never gets a chance to fully recover.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 8, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Hari Krishna, Hari Rama.....


... Harry Roberts, Harry Roberts.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 8, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



'Strong and Stable' was Theresa May's mantra iirc.  Odd that they would reference that.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Harry Secombe?


Harrry Ramsdens
Hari hari


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Harrry Ramsdens
> Hari hari


Worst fish and chips I've ever had.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 8, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Worst fish and chips I've ever had.


Nostalgia mode: I'm old enough to remember when Harry Ramsden's was a coach trip to West Yorkshire.

Further Nostalgia Related Derail: their website says they now don't have a restaurant in West Yorkshire.   

As you were.


----------



## Sue (Feb 8, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Worst fish and chips I've ever had.


Did they not use to boast of frying with beef dripping? 🤢


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Did they not use to boast of frying with beef dripping? 🤢


yes








						Reasons to be chipper: a history of Harry Ramsden's
					

Harry Ramsden is the most famous name in fish and chips across the world. Harry Ramsden Harry Ramsden (1888 - 1963) was the son of a fish and chip shop proprietor in Bradford, Yorkshire. He worked as a taxi driver and as a publican before enlisting in the army. After leaving the army in 1918,…




					letslookagain.com


----------



## Supine (Feb 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Did they not use to boast of frying with beef dripping? 🤢



Yes. Which ruled out me ever eating them


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 8, 2022)

Supine said:


> Yes. Which ruled out me ever eating them


You haven’t lived till you live opposite a fat rendering plant. We lived along the road from the UK’s biggest supplier of lard and beef dripping for the nation’s friers.
You won’t believe how many rats lived there.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harry Corbett of Sooty fame’s uncle.
It was in the sixties when I last went to Ramsden’s in Guiseley.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Nostalgia mode: I'm old enough to remember when Harry Ramsden's was a coach trip to West Yorkshire.
> 
> Further Nostalgia Related Derail: their website says they now don't have a restaurant in West Yorkshire.
> 
> As you were.


I genuinely believe it's why I didn't get into fish until my 20s. 

Anyway, giving JRM any role within the Cabinet is the last role of a man losing it.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

Went to a local chippy a few years ago and he was saying how clean the chip fat was and how he changed it every day or couple of days and how disgusting it was that chippies didn't change their chip fat for days on end. His chips were fucking rank though  

On a sadder note Mac's chip shop in Redruth, which was my favourite of all the ones I've been to in Cornwall, has closed down


----------



## charlie mowbray (Feb 8, 2022)

Harry Roy
Harry Corbett
Harry H.Corbett
Harry Worth
Harryverderci Roma


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 8, 2022)

Captain James Blunt, famously the man who averted World War 3, then gave it all up singing shit songs, is on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Captain James Blunt, famously the man who averted World War 3, then gave it all up singing shit songs, is on it.



if he's going to have a go at extracting the fat pig johnson from downing street then i wish him joy of the venture


----------



## elbows (Feb 8, 2022)

Well the stuff from Kuenssberg some days ago about Rees-Mogg and Spencer were true, except that they've been shuffled rather than ditched.

I'm not really sure making the now former chief-whip the leader of the commons is going to go down very well.









						Rees-Mogg becomes minister for Brexit opportunities in Boris Johnson reshuffle
					

Chris Heaton-Harris takes over as chief whip in shake-up as PM seeks to reassure mutinous Tories




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 8, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Mrs johnson


Which one?


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> 'Strong and Stable' was Theresa May's mantra iirc.  Odd that they would reference that.


They are doing their best, working through a vail of tears.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 8, 2022)

elbows said:


> Well the stuff from Kuenssberg some days ago about Rees-Mogg and Spencer were true, except that they've been shuffled rather than ditched.
> 
> I'm not really sure making the now former chief-whip the leader of the commons is going to go down very well.
> 
> ...



Brexit opportunities. Moving the family wealth abroad. Oh hang on, he done that sometime ago.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2022)

Looks like a polling bullet in the foot, FWIW.


----------



## andysays (Feb 8, 2022)

Angela Rayner seems to have mangled the obvious "rearranging the deckchairs" metaphor, 



> Responding to the reshuffle, Labour deputy leader Angela Rayner said the prime minister should instead focus on "an inflation crisis created in Downing Street and supporting the mental health of our children and young people. What was Boris Johnson doing? Reshuffling the deckchairs when he's already hit an iceberg," she added.



but making the chief whip the new leader of the house looks more like circling the wagons.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Nostalgia mode: I'm old enough to remember when Harry Ramsden's was a coach trip to West Yorkshire.
> 
> Further Nostalgia Related Derail: their website says they now don't have a restaurant in West Yorkshire.



There's one at Leeds Skelton Services on the M1, although they might have omitted it from their website on account of it being a franchise operated by Welcome Break.


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Looks like a polling bullet in the foot, FWIW.



WHAT COCKWOMBLES THOUGHT POLITICS HAS GOT NASTIER? MP's were getting killed in the streets 6 years ago, thats only ahppened once since and that was months ago.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 8, 2022)

Johnson, as we all know should now commit Harri Carrie


#coat


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

gosub said:


> WHAT COCKWOMBLES THOUGHT POLITICS HAS GOT NASTIER? MP's were getting killed in the streets 6 years ago, thats only ahppened once since and that was months ago.


that's a really stupid post. really stupid. like dead mps are the only metric. if you think of the rise in xenophobia since the referendum, if you think of the attacks on the women's vigil after the rape and murder of sarah everard, if you think of all the things priti patel's said in the last 2 years, yeh it is getting nastier. all the trans/terf stuff. all the misogynist abuse and death threats and rape threats and so on that women mps - or indeed any woman who puts her head over the parapet - get. if you think. but your posts don't have the hallmark of thought.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 8, 2022)

Caroline Noakes submits a letter of no Confidence in the PM?

How many is that now?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2022)

gosub said:


> WHAT COCKWOMBLES THOUGHT POLITICS HAS GOT NASTIER? MP's were getting killed in the streets 6 years ago, thats only ahppened once since and that was months ago.


I suspect that the pollsters were attempting to gauge respondents views regarding political discourse post-Brexit( post-Johnson as a significant player) and alighted on 5 rather than 6 years. Not sure it's a biggie, tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Caroline Noakes submits a letter of no Confidence in the PM?
> 
> How many is that now?


Where's that from?


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Where's that from?


Just read that on Sky News rolling  live coverage on their website


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Just read that on Sky News rolling  live coverage on their website


Fair enough...just hadn't seen anything online yet.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Fair enough...just hadn't seen anything online yet.


Plus Jon Craig on sky news himself has just said it


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

Downing Street bought fridge for ‘meeting room’ with taxpayers’ money
					

Fridge expanded chilled drinks capacity in No 10 office using public funds




					www.independent.co.uk
				




I wonder whether that was the one he hid in.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Went to a local chippy a few years ago and he was saying how clean the chip fat was and how he changed it every day or couple of days and how disgusting it was that chippies didn't change their chip fat for days on end. His chips were fucking rank though
> 
> On a sadder note Mac's chip shop in Redruth, which was my favourite of all the ones I've been to in Cornwall, has closed down


Best chips I ever had was in Whitby, with a close second a chippy in North London that fried em in matzo powder - kosher chips!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

Best ones I ever had were in a chipshop in a bombed out area in Liverpool in 1971. Single building on it's own in a 50-yard square of demolished houses and the chips were superb.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 8, 2022)

Is this Rees-Mogg-as-Minister for Brexit Opportunities a real thing, or have I imagined it (feeling a bit feverish and ill today and wonder if I hallucinated)? 
Unbelievable if so, how can satirists compete with that? Rees-Mogg, the man who moved his investment company to Dublin after the referendum so as to continue benefiting from trading within the EU without tariffs etc? Are you having a laugh? Opportunities? Rees-Mogg who said we would have to wait 50 years before the benefits of Brexit were apparent? 

And another thing. What's with these stupid titles, like Minister for Levelling Up or Minister for Brexit Opportunities? I can remember when these posts had serious names like Home or Foreign Secretary or Chancellor. Not this comic book nonsense, no wonder we're the joke of Europe. FFS where's the dignity? What next, Patel as Minister for Refugee Welfare or Gove as Minister for Dance? 

IT MAKES ME SEETHE


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Best chips I ever had was in Whitby, with a close second a chippy in North London that fried em in matzo powder - kosher chips!


best chips i've had in grimsby followed by rye: but there's also a very good chippie on leigh street, wc1, north sea, who also do fantastic chips. not tried their fish yet though


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Is this Rees-Mogg-as-Minister for Brexit Opportunities a real thing, or have I imagined it (feeling a bit feverish and ill today and wonder if I hallucinated)?
> Unbelievable if so, how can satirists compete with that? Rees-Mogg, the man who moved his investment company to Dublin after the referendum so as to continue benefiting from trading within the EU without tariffs etc? Are you having a laugh? Opportunities? Rees-Mogg who said we would have to wait 50 years before the benefits of Brexit were apparent?
> 
> And another thing. What's with these stupid titles, like Minister for Levelling Up or Minister for Brexit Opportunities? I can remember when these posts had serious names like Home or Foreign Secretary or Chancellor. Not this comic book nonsense, no wonder we're the joke of Europe. FFS where's the dignity? What next, Patel as Minister for Refugee Welfare or Gove as Minister for Dance?
> ...


early to writhe and early to bed makes a man healthy, wealthy, and dead


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Is this Rees-Mogg-as-Minister for Brexit Opportunities a real thing, or have I imagined it (feeling a bit feverish and ill today and wonder if I hallucinated)?
> Unbelievable if so, how can satirists compete with that? Rees-Mogg, the man who moved his investment company to Dublin after the referendum so as to continue benefiting from trading within the EU without tariffs etc? Are you having a laugh? Opportunities? Rees-Mogg who said we would have to wait 50 years before the benefits of Brexit were apparent?
> 
> And another thing. What's with these stupid titles, like Minister for Levelling Up or Minister for Brexit Opportunities? I can remember when these posts had serious names like Home or Foreign Secretary or Chancellor. Not this comic book nonsense, no wonder we're the joke of Europe. FFS where's the dignity? What next, Patel as Minister for Refugee Welfare or Gove as Minister for Dance?
> ...


seethe the day


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Looks like a polling bullet in the foot, FWIW.



I’m confused. My guess would have been that 70% had no clue he’d said anything at all


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> best chips i've had in grimsby followed by rye: but there's also a very good chippie on leigh street, wc1, north sea, who also do fantastic chips. not tried their fish yet though


Ah! I know that Leigh St one, not far from work (I'm still re-orienting and re-familiarising myself after months of working from home). Yes, they are indeed top quality.

The Rock and Sole Plaice on Endell St in Covent Garden isn't bad (despite the atrocious pun). I think the matzo batter one may have been the Fryer's Delight on Theobalds Road, d'you know that one Pickmans?

Glad to hear about Rye, as I may be in the area this Spring for a mini-break with the missus. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Smangus (Feb 8, 2022)

Rye - Marinos = best in town.


----------



## contadino (Feb 8, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I’m confused. My guess would have been that 70% had no clue he’d said anything at all


Here's one theory...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Ah! I know that Leigh St one, not far from work (I'm still re-orienting and re-familiarising myself after months of working from home). Yes, they are indeed top quality.
> 
> The Rock and Sole Plaice on Endell St in Covent Garden isn't bad. I think the matzo batter one may have been the Fryer's Delight on Theobalds Road, d'you know that one Pickmans?
> 
> Glad to hear about Rye, as I may be in the area this Spring for a mini-break with the missus. Thanks for the tip


think this was the place

on the mint, the street name


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> I think the matzo batter one may have been the Fryer's Delight on Theobalds Road, d'you know that one Pickmans?


i'll give it another go, the last time i got some chips there i wasn't that impressed.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I’m confused. My guess would have been that 70% had no clue he’d said anything at all


IKWYM, but maybe Savile's name catches the eye of many/most and the issue has more recognition than might be expected of a Westminster spat? Also can't tell from that tweet what % were D/Ks etc.


----------



## andysays (Feb 8, 2022)

contadino said:


> Here's one theory...



Is James Johnson one of Boris's offspring?

Whoever he is, his theory is a reasonable one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

andysays said:


> Is James Johnson one of Boris's offspring?
> 
> Whoever he is, his theory is a reasonable one.


as you can see from the number, he's johnson's 252nd child


----------



## contadino (Feb 8, 2022)

andysays said:


> Is James Johnson one of Boris's offspring?
> 
> Whoever he is, his theory is a reasonable one.


Polling analyst from May's administration.


----------



## andysays (Feb 8, 2022)

contadino said:


> Polling analyst from May's administration.


He should know all about what happens when a leader is viewed overwhelmingly negatively and their brand with the public is spent, then


----------



## contadino (Feb 8, 2022)

andysays said:


> He should know all about what happens when a leader is viewed overwhelmingly negatively and their brand with the public is spent, then


Aye, but OTOH he could also be the one that advised her "Yeah, call an election. It's bound to do wonders for your majority..."


----------



## not a trot (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> best chips i've had in grimsby followed by rye: but there's also a very good chippie on leigh street, wc1, north sea, who also do fantastic chips. not tried their fish yet though


Best chip shop ever, was the one along Tooting Broadway, where my parents met in 1937 and married 3 years later.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Is this Rees-Mogg-as-Minister for Brexit Opportunities a real thing, or have I imagined it (feeling a bit feverish and ill today and wonder if I hallucinated)?
> Unbelievable if so, how can satirists compete with that? Rees-Mogg, the man who moved his investment company to Dublin after the referendum so as to continue benefiting from trading within the EU without tariffs etc? Are you having a laugh? Opportunities? Rees-Mogg who said we would have to wait 50 years before the benefits of Brexit were apparent?
> 
> And another thing. What's with these stupid titles, like Minister for Levelling Up or Minister for Brexit Opportunities? I can remember when these posts had serious names like Home or Foreign Secretary or Chancellor. Not this comic book nonsense, no wonder we're the joke of Europe. FFS where's the dignity? What next, Patel as Minister for Refugee Welfare or Gove as Minister for Dance?
> ...



also waffles on about his anti abortion stance due to his religion


make profit selling the morning after pill


----------



## tim (Feb 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Caroline Noakes submits a letter of no Confidence in the PM?
> 
> How many is that now?


Go From Noakes


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2022)

He's basically just shuffling the deckchairs on the Titanic, desperate stuff.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Did they not use to boast of frying with beef dripping? 🤢


The stench when you walk past is stomach churning.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 8, 2022)

Is this a best chip shop thread now? 

There used to be a really good one in Monton, Eccles, in the 1970s/80sbefore Monton went all up market. They'd chuck on extra scraps for you for nowt, and the baby's head was decent. 

Some decent chippies in the Smoke, the one on Kingsland Road (Faulkeners I think) was good. They did their own fish cakes. Couldn't get fucking gravy on your chips anywhere in London though


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> think this was the plaice



cfy


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's basically just shuffling the deckchairs on the Titanic, desperate stuff.


I'm wondering if a better analogy would be that he's just enlarging the group of cunts who would have put themselves on the Titanic's  lifeboats in front of the women and children.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Feb 8, 2022)

Fish Lounge · 99 Brixton Hill, London SW2 1AA

Best fish and chips in Brixton!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is this a best chip shop thread now?
> 
> There used to be a really good one in Monton, Eccles, in the 1970s/80sbefore Monton went all up market. They'd chuck on extra scraps for you for nowt, and the baby's head was decent.
> 
> Some decent chippies in the Smoke, the one on Kingsland Road (Faulkeners I think) was good. They did their own fish cakes. Couldn't get fucking gravy on your chips anywhere in London though


Best gravy I've had on chips was in rockworld in Manchester 30 years back


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

Not quite on the subject of gravy but when I lived in Manchester in 74 there were curry shops all the way up Wilmslow Road? and regular stories about hard men drinking neat curry and having to go to hospital to have their stomach pumpted.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Fish Lounge · 99 Brixton Hill, London SW2 1AA
> 
> Best fish and chips in Brixton!


Worst fish and chip shop name in Britain.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 8, 2022)

Has this turned into the fish and chip shop thread now


----------



## stavros (Feb 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Has this turned into the fish and chip shop thread now


Oh no, the topic is far greasier.


----------



## Bingoman (Feb 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> Oh no, the topic is far greasier.


Haha


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 8, 2022)

So Mogg is now Minister for Brexit Opportunities. I can only assume the post of Minister of Rocking Horse Shit was already filled.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Best chip shop ever, was the one along Tooting Broadway, where my parents met in 1937 and married 3 years later.



There was a Greek/Agean* run place outside work in Wimbledon several years back that holy shit did proper gravy and portions. It was amazing.

Sadly the owner died and they closed up shop.


*It was several years ago and I'm hazy on nationality at this point.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> neat curry


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2022)

sauce


----------



## Raheem (Feb 8, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Best chip shop ever, was the one along Tooting Broadway, where my parents met in 1937 and married 3 years later.


"You may grease the bride."


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

It's going to be such an anticlimax when Johnson goes


----------



## Sue (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's going to be such an anticlimax when Johnson goes


Never fear, there will be more popcorn-worthy times before and after as they tear themselves apart.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Not quite on the subject of gravy but when I lived in Manchester in 74 there were curry shops all the way up Wilmslow Road? and regular stories about hard men drinking neat curry and having to go to hospital to have their stomach pumpted.


My one and only attempt at a vindaloo came in Rusholme. Vindaloo won.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

as for chip shops


the kingfisher on parnell street in dublin nom nom


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's going to be such an anticlimax when Johnson goes



Yeah, I reckon it will probably take me at least a few minutes to get comparably worked up about what a cunt the next one is.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 8, 2022)

The best fish and chips are on the East Anglian coast, Southwold, Aldburgh, Sheringham etc.

Whitby seem to go for especially thin Cod fillets for some reason, and the chips are overdone in most places east of Blakeney

Wouldn't dream of buying fish & chips in London. 🤮


----------



## Wilf (Feb 8, 2022)

Maybe, to combine the twin interests of this thread...


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's going to be such an anticlimax when Johnson goes


He'll have had his chips.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

best chipshop in england is in hasting 

blue dophin innit


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> My one and only attempt at a vindaloo came in Rusholme. Vindaloo won.


Better to try and fail than not to try at all.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2022)

I am loving this headline. 









						A reboot at No 10? You might as well try to reboot the reactor at Chernobyl | Marina Hyde
					

Keir Starmer’s depressing encounter with a mob shows Boris Johnson’s new ‘grownups’ really have their work cut out, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Having been instrumental in forcing the last two prime ministers out of office, Boris Johnson is on a hat-trick. Can he do it? Can Big Dog play his cards in such a way that a third prime ministerial scalp will be his – his in more ways than one? The answer feels like a hard yes, but this never-ending Greek tragedy is certainly taking its time. How’s your stamina? Like me, you maybe feel the Boristeia is dragging on a bit. Seemingly three plays in, Shagamemnon is still with us.



It's an amusing piece, worth reading in full.


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I suspect that the pollsters were attempting to gauge respondents views regarding political discourse post-Brexit( post-Johnson as a significant player) and alighted on 5 rather than 6 years. Not sure it's a biggie, tbh.


No biggie? Where's your sense of outage on behalf of other people. Whom ever thought that should be tarred feathered and forced to live in Coventry


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am loving this headline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I imagine Johnson has always had to spread out Valentine’s Day – you can’t be in that many places at once_

Definitely a classic line


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2022)

gosub said:


> No biggie? Where's your sense of outage on behalf of other people. Whom ever thought that should be tarred feathered and forced to live in Coventry


OK, I geddit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 8, 2022)

More letters in please!  It’s almost like they’ve managed to stem the bleeding away of authority somehow.

Isn‘t there some ten day parliamentary recess now which basically means nothing will happen and the whole shitshow wIll blow over? Is the slippery cunt safe?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2022)

The commons are in recess from 10th - 21st Feb., but that doesn't stop MPs putting their letters in.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 8, 2022)

apart from they are member of the tory party

easily bought as the last 1922 meeting has shown


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The commons are in recess from 10th - 21st Feb., but that doesn't stop MPs putting their letters in.


It takes in out of the public eye though, I'm starting to think he has got away with it yet again.


----------



## klang (Feb 8, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> More letters in please!


wuhnlwfvkquerlhqrqfhqeflparefncr

hth


----------



## existentialist (Feb 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am loving this headline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a bit good.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 8, 2022)

strung out said:


> Lol, no she's not.


Carrie Johnson is influential in the Conservative Party though, she did have a senior role in the party. It's neither misogynistic nor victim-blaming to point that out. No, she's not to blame for Boris' fuckwittery and decisions, but, yes, she also has agency, and has apparently influenced decisions, such as hiring and firing, she's not the little lady sitting at home and twiddling her thumbs and ignorant and innocent of all that Boris Johnson does. It's neither one thing nor the other, ie it's not all on Boris and it's not all on Carrie, they are each culpable for their own actions and decisions.









						Carrie Symonds is a serious political player — so it’s not sexist to ask ‘What’s her game?’
					

What to make of Carrie Symonds? Depending on whom you ask, she is either the devil in a posh dress, an innocent young woman wishing to save the planet, or just




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 8, 2022)

little_legs said:


>


Off to an excellent start. He's not a complete clown. Maybe just a bit of a clown?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The commons are in recess from 10th - 21st Feb., but that doesn't stop MPs putting their letters in.



They'd have to post it and they're to cheap to buy the stamp.


----------



## Sue (Feb 8, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> They'd have to post it and they're to cheap to buy the stamp.


What do you think their expenses are for...?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> What do you think their expenses are for...?



Someone else to fill out


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Not quite on the subject of gravy but when I lived in Manchester in 74 there were curry shops all the way up Wilmslow Road? and regular stories about hard men drinking neat curry and having to go to hospital to have their stomach pumpted.


Was 'the curry mile' for a long time, although in recent years a lot of the 'Indian' (more usually Bangladeshi) curry houses have closed and reopened as Middle Eastern/Arab food and shisha places.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 8, 2022)

Apologies if we've already had this (I can't keep up) but Nicola Sturgeon not pulling her punches here


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2022)

> & I appreciate that maybe the flaw in the argument I'm about to make



^ that


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 8, 2022)

i may not agree with Sturgeons politics but fuck me, she is the most competent /on top of her game of the lot over the past couple of years


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 8, 2022)

A nice little throwaway spotted in a long thread:



> ...a horny Honey Monster in a suit he’s borrowed for a tribunal...


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> i may not agree with Sturgeons politics but fuck me, she is the most competent /on top of her game of the lot over the past couple of years


You have heard about the school doors? ANd NYE was a thing in England thankfully. Still, glad things miracualously improved in time for the Culcutta cup.


----------



## Mezzer (Feb 9, 2022)

Boris Johnson regretted backing Brexit, says No 10 spin doctor
					

PM wishes he submitted pro-Remain column before referendum, according to Guto Harri




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 9, 2022)

But the russians said that Brexit means Brexit, by dropping Novichok as a reminder as to what was agreed.


----------



## Mezzer (Feb 9, 2022)

Sabotaging your country, purely to further your political ambitions?  Surely not?


----------



## andysays (Feb 9, 2022)

Drip, drip, drip

Boris Johnson's leadership past point of no return, says big Tory donor​


> Boris Johnson's premiership is "past the point of no return" and he should resign, says a financier who has given the Conservatives more than £3m. John Armitage told the BBC that challenges facing the West demanded "serious, engaged" politicians.





> "Politicians should go into politics to do good for their country," Mr Armitage added. "That is the overwhelming reason to be in politics. I don't think it's about your own personal sense of getting to the top of a snakes-and-ladders game."


----------



## flypanam (Feb 9, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> as for chip shops
> 
> 
> the kingfisher on parnell street in dublin nom nom


Burdocks by the Lord Edward.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 9, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Boris Johnson regretted backing Brexit, says No 10 spin doctor
> 
> 
> PM wishes he submitted pro-Remain column before referendum, according to Guto Harri
> ...


It's all a game to people like him. It's one bloody train set and he can play wrecks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> It's all a game to people like him. It's one bloody train set and he can play wrecks.


It's all he can play, wrecks. Everything he's touched has turned to shit


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It's all he can play, wrecks. Everything he's touched has turned to shit


The classic Midas in reverse.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 9, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is this a best chip shop thread now?
> 
> There used to be a really good one in Monton, Eccles, in the 1970s/80sbefore Monton went all up market. They'd chuck on extra scraps for you for nowt, and the baby's head was decent.
> 
> Some decent chippies in the Smoke, the one on Kingsland Road (Faulkeners I think) was good. They did their own fish cakes. Couldn't get fucking gravy on your chips anywhere in London though


My 2 favs are Ercan Fish Bar in Upton Park and the SeaShell on Lisson Grove in Marylebone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2022)

The chippie on Matthias road, Micky's, is very good too


----------



## not a trot (Feb 9, 2022)

Johnsons fish and chip shop, closed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 9, 2022)

Clever front page, from last Sunday.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 9, 2022)

I had fish and chips from Faulkeners on Kingsland Road, Hackney yesterday because of this thread. 

You are all influencers. You have been absorbed by the machine.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 9, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Clever front page, from last Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 309387


Not sure if this has been posted, but thought it was clever, too


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2022)

and more emerges.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 9, 2022)

That must be some sort of narcisist sh*tshow record.... from story breaking to Johnson clearly lying about it in PMQs in just over an hour.   I'm wondering what the over/under odds are on a picture showing coke use emmerging.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 9, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




So release them you Mekon sack of shit


----------



## Raheem (Feb 9, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Clever front page, from last Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 309387


Not really that clever. As far as I can gather, four is about average.


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

andysays said:


> Drip, drip, drip
> 
> Boris Johnson's leadership past point of no return, says big Tory donor​


Dodgy analysis by Kuenssberg in that piece:



> Most of them rarely speak out, if at all. And beyond a few warning shots, they have mainly kept their counsel about the recent chaos.



Chinny reckon. Because I remembered this Guardian article that I previously posted here, from mid January:



> John Griffin, the taxi firm tycoon who has given £4m to the Tories since 2013, has become at least the fifth donor to publicly raise concerns over the Downing Street parties scandal.





> Griffin’s comments follow statements from three backers this weekend who questioned Johnson’s role as leader.











						Tory donor urges Boris Johnson to resign amid No 10 party scandals
					

John Griffin, one of the party’s biggest backers, joins growing calls for PM to quit role and seek fresh mandate




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 9, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I had fish and chips from Faulkeners on Kingsland Road, Hackney yesterday because of this thread.
> 
> You are all influencers. You have been absorbed by the machine.


Is it still there? It was my chippy when I lived on Holly Street in the 90s. And do the southern barbarians do gravy yet?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 9, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Is it still there? It was my chippy when I lived on Holly Street in the 90s. And do the southern barbarians do gravy yet?



It is. Still very good. I think they do gravy but I didn’t get any last night. Battered sausage, cod and chips.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 9, 2022)

Just before the pandemic, I went to Chip House on the north side of Victoria Park. The fish and chips involved both sweet potato and avocado. Proper London.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 9, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> That must be some sort of narcisist sh*tshow record.... from story breaking to Johnson clearly lying about it in PMQs in just over an hour.   I'm wondering what the over/under odds are on a picture showing coke use emmerging.



Oh, I would put money on that. And one of him in a kerchief, pretending to be the queen.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 9, 2022)

I like the cheeky white dot on Boris’s nose ;-)


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 9, 2022)

Every person that attended should have their hair tested for cocaine, before its too late.

How long is cocaine detectable in hair samples? Around 90 days.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 9, 2022)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Every person that attended should have their hair tested for cocaine, before its too late.
> 
> How long is cocaine detectable in hair samples? Around 90 days.


Wont be much of an issue for the guy in the centre of the pic.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 9, 2022)

The best chip shop there has ever been, now sadly here no longer, was called the 'Ocean Breeze' and it was situated on the 'island' surrounding Surrey Docks station.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 9, 2022)

What's with the fucking laser the woman is shooting out of her "phone"?


----------



## Santino (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm more impressed by the woman whose phone is also a lightsaber.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 9, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Wont be much of an issue for the guy in the centre of the pic.



I'm sure he has hair elsewhere.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 9, 2022)

RileyOBlimey said:


> I'm sure he has hair elsewhere.


"Excuse me sir but would you mind providing us with a pyeb sample to assist with our police enquiry"


----------



## andysays (Feb 9, 2022)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Every person that attended should have their hair tested for cocaine, before its too late.
> 
> How long is cocaine detectable in hair samples? Around 90 days.


Given that the photo is (supposedly) from 15 December 2020, I fear it's already too late.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 9, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> What's with the fucking laser the woman is shooting out of her "phone"?


Reflection of ceiling lighting in the room where the photo of the monitor displaying that image was taken.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Wont be much of an issue for the guy in the centre of the pic.


He has a history.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 9, 2022)

stavros said:


> He has a history.
> 
> View attachment 309436


adrian edmondson would be the prime minister to reunite the country in a good way and to start to put the divisive era of johnson behind us. however, for him to enter parliament at least 329 tories must die. and a load of mps too.


----------



## Cerv (Feb 9, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> So release them you Mekon sack of shit


billy no-mates hasn't actually been included in any of the WhatsApp groups with the party banter


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 9, 2022)

Johnson's planning on scrapping covid isolation rules it seems. 
He's so transparent.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 9, 2022)

Is he taking the piss?


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

Double standards can be deployed within 45 minutes.


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

The ramifications of the photo make themselves felt:









						Metropolitan Police to review No 10 quiz decision after Boris Johnson photo leak
					

The Met reviews its decision not to investigate the December 2020 gathering after photo of PM emerges.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> But the police then released a statement, saying: "The [Met] previously assessed this event and determined that on the basis of the evidence available at that time, it did not meet the threshold for criminal investigation.
> 
> "That assessment is now being reviewed."



Also from that article:



> The Met said its inquiry into alleged breaches of Covid-19 regulations in Downing Street and Whitehall has been named Operation Hillman.
> 
> Officers will send formal questionnaires to more than 50 people, starting by the end of this week, in relation to eight dates that are being investigated between 20 May 2020 and 16 April 2021.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 9, 2022)

unless they are going to public release the end result its still friggin fustrating
will issued police fines be in the public domain?


----------



## elbows (Feb 9, 2022)

I'm working on the assumption that media, public and political interest means that we'll end up hearing plenty, though not all we would like. Same with the Gray report. The media will amplify what we get and if the amount we get is feeble then the media will try to force the issue in various ways.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 9, 2022)

A questionaire though ffs! It won't fly will it, if the filth try to nab anyone over something minor, and they say, "Nah, give me one of those questionaires and I'll get back to you."
It's always different fucking rules.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 9, 2022)

On the several occasions I was interviewed by officer Dibble, I never once got a questionnaire. I wonder if the questionnaire has a 'no comment' box?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 9, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> On the several occasions I was interviewed by officer Dibble, I never once got a questionnaire. I wonder if the questionnaire has a 'no comment' box?


IME usually accompanied by sharp blows to the ribs with a rubber torch. Mind you, we were trying to protect our community and it’s livelihood, so we probably deserved what we got.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## BCBlues (Feb 9, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> On the several occasions I was interviewed by officer Dibble, I never once got a questionnaire. I wonder if the questionnaire has a 'no comment' box?



Or multi choice answers..
a) yes I was there
b) no I wasnt there
c) I dunno, ask Cummings, he never tells fibs


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 9, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Or multi choice answers..
> a) yes I was there
> b) no I wasnt there
> c) I dunno, ask Cummings, he never tells fibs


d) I cant answer that until Sue Gray has published her  report.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 9, 2022)

It does seem to allow for collusion, rather than simultaneous in-person interviews which could pick up contradictions.  Suspect there will be some loyal Tory staff willing to take a bullet for big dog and claim it was all their idea.


----------



## Ming (Feb 10, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> That must be some sort of narcisist sh*tshow record.... from story breaking to Johnson clearly lying about it in PMQs in just over an hour.   I'm wondering what the over/under odds are on a picture showing coke use emmerging.


I think that’s already been done hasn’t it? Clear line of white powder on left of table. Fat one actually.



ETA: Osborne tripping balls on the front bench. I’m sure the Met will investigate with all this evidence. Just like partygate. They police without fear or favour.



ETA further. I often wonder if we‘re still monitored by spy cops if they look at stuff like posts like Osborne in these situations and feel any shame at all for not investigating and prosecuting. Cops aren’t stupid or uninformed in these matters and it’s patently obvious the Tory party is pretty lawless.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 10, 2022)

So, it looks like Boris & Carrie Johnson are going to have to answer the Met's questions over the parties, and possibly end-up being fined. The Met is reviewing the situation regarding the No.10 Christmas quiz, which hadn't reached the 'threshold for criminal investigation' before, but may do now, based on the photo leaked yesterday.

Now, the Met has also confirmed they are considering launching an investigation over the flat refurbishment, because Labour's lawyers have put in a complaint claiming there's 'reasonable suspicion’ that anti-bribery laws were broken.' 

Seems like a reasonable hat-trick of shit for MPs to consider over the mini-recess of parliament, meanwhile Johnson continues to shuffle deckchairs around, in the hope he can save himself.

I doubt it will work, the biggest problem is him, not those surrounding him, and unless he can change, which is highly unlikely, especially in the limited time frame available, so the whole sorry mess will drag on, until a crunch point is reached, which could be any time between now and just after the May elections.

And, on that point, this is a good read, comparing Johnson with Thatcher, when she stopped listening to her ministers & MPs, and thought the world revolved around her - 



> Looking back on the 1990 ousting of Margaret Thatcher as Conservative prime minister, her chief whip Tim Renton concluded that Thatcher had lost power because she “had ceased having an open mind” about how to unify her party or to govern. “She only wanted to have her own friends around her and she had come to identify No 10 and the job of prime minister with herself,” wrote Renton. “Anyone who stood in her way … was to be dispensed with. They were not of the right faith.”





> Yet all the evidence from the so-called reboot of Johnson’s government in the wake of the lockdown party scandals is that this prime minister is now making many of the same mistakes that Thatcher did more than a generation ago. Like her, Johnson surrounds himself with flatterers. Like her, he has come to identify the Conservative government with himself rather than the party or the electorate. Like her, he ostracises those who are not true believers – which in this case means believers in him. There are, of course, some differences. Yet the outcome will be the same.



It then goes into details over current polling, and him creating distractions, and the reasons why that will not work, concluding...



> A recess next week may gain Johnson a brief breathing space. There will be plenty of propaganda informing us that No 10 is feeling more assured about the future. It will all be worthless. A prime minister who tries to hide in the bunker is ultimately doomed. In the end, MPs care more about their seats and their party than they care about a particular prime minister. That was what 1990 showed. The same thing will happen here, though we may have to wait until May. It could prove to be the one and only instance in his life in which the rules really will apply to Boris Johnson.











						No amount of ‘reboots’ or reshuffles can hide the truth: Johnson is finished | Martin Kettle
					

The parallels with Margaret Thatcher’s 1990 downfall are clear to see, says Guardian columnist Martin Kettle




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Is he taking the piss?





He's quite right though. Other bits of the media have proved Downing Street had the capability to organise a party in 15minutes.


----------



## Petcha (Feb 10, 2022)

John Major is currently making an eviscerating speech on Johnson and in fact the entire Tory party. Not just about the parties, but virtually everything, foreign aid, civil rights.. and has called Johnson a liar about ten times.


----------



## Petcha (Feb 10, 2022)

If Biden can become president at his age when why the hell couldn't Major become PM. Biden looks like a walking corpse, Major looks fit and healthy and is speaking total sense here


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> If Biden can become president at his age when why the hell couldn't Major become PM. Biden looks like a walking corpse, Major looks fit and healthy and is speaking total sense here


Seeing that he ceased to be an MP in 2001, first he'd have to get re-elected...


----------



## Petcha (Feb 10, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Seeing that he ceased to be an MP in 2001, first he'd have to get re-elected...



Yeh, I know. It was hypothetical. Im sure he wouldnt want it considering he's just said he basically wants to get rid of anti-protest laws, shake up the commons, get rid of lobbying and get rid of the house of lords. I can't see that flying with the party.


----------



## killer b (Feb 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> If Biden can become president at his age when why the hell couldn't Major become PM. Biden looks like a walking corpse, Major looks fit and healthy and is speaking total sense here


a totally deranged new angle in centrist fantasy football politics, I love it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> a totally deranged new angle in centrist fantasy football politics, I love it.


Melchester Rovers are 6-0 down in the Cup Final, and with only ten minutes left injured player-manager Roy Race has made the astonishing decision to sub off stalwart Blackie Gray and bring on the auld fella who sells programmes outside the ground - extraordinary scenes here Brian


----------



## Petcha (Feb 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> a totally deranged new angle in centrist fantasy football politics, I love it.



I'm too young to remember Major's premiership. I'm sure he made mistakes like any PM will, but god, compared to the current idiot he's currently 'criticising' (to put it lightly), I'd take him right now.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> adrian edmondson would be the prime minister to reunite the country in a good way and to start to put the divisive era of johnson behind us. however, for him to enter parliament at least 329 tories must die. and a load of mps too.


He’s got my vote already


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 10, 2022)

Deadleg Johnson somehow attempts to emulate his idol, Churchill (another scumbag).
I think Nye Bevan’s assessment of Churchill could be equally applied to Johnson.

“He is a man suffering from petrified adolescence”


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I'm too young to remember Major's premiership. I'm sure he made mistakes like any PM will, but god, compared to the current idiot he's currently 'criticising' (to put it lightly), I'd take him right now.


tbh theresa may would now be considered strong and stable in comparison to this yahoo


----------



## Petcha (Feb 10, 2022)

Major got pretty shitty over Brexit there in the Q&A and how fucking pointless it was, those refugees crossing the channel being locked up, and Priti Patel being a cunt (in diplomatic terms). Yes, I'd take him as PM over any over of the leaders of the three main parties.









						John Major says Boris Johnson broke lockdown laws and is creating mistrust
					

Former Tory PM says disregard for honesty and standards puts UK’s democratic future at risk




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Feb 10, 2022)

I think it's very easy for former prime ministers to sound statesmanlike and sensible - even Theresa May, who's stint as prime minister was particularly gross, is seen as some beacon of good sense from the back benches. They operate in a world of fantasy though. Their record in office is how you should judge them, not their fine word now they don't have any power.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Feb 10, 2022)

I'd take major as PM again but only on the understanding that we get a re-run of the whole back to basics omnishambles with Rees mogg cast in the Stephen Milligan role.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 10, 2022)

SpineyNorman said:


> I'd take major as PM again but only on the understanding that we get a re-run of the whole back to basics omnishambles with Rees mogg cast in the Stephen Milligan role.



Don’t forget the Cones hotline


----------



## Petcha (Feb 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think it's very easy for former prime ministers to sound statesmanlike and sensible - even Theresa May, who's stint as prime minister was particularly gross, is seen as some beacon of good sense from the back benches. They operate in a world of fantasy though. Their record in office is how you should judge them, not their fine word now they don't have any power.



Yeh, I get that. It's easy to criticise from the back seat. One of the questions from one of the journos was whether this was a long held grudge going back to when Boris was a journo in Brussels and got several articles published about Major's government and the EU which were not flattering. Major said they were completely unsubstantiated and when he was asked to clarify with the foreign office what the fuck he was on about, Boris said 'that would involve making a phone call and I can't be bothered'. I'm fairly sure I know who might be the liar there. There might be an axe to grind there but he seemed fairly genuine.


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> If Biden can become president at his age when why the hell couldn't Major become PM. Biden looks like a walking corpse, Major looks fit and healthy and is speaking total sense here


First Tom Tugendhat and Theresa May, now John Major. Whose boots will you be wistfully yearning for the taste of next?


----------



## Petcha (Feb 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> First Tom Tugendhat and Theresa May, now John Major. Whose boots will you be wistfully yearning for the taste of next?



It's a low bar... but well. Who would you like to be in charge?


----------



## strung out (Feb 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's a low bar... but well. Who would you like to be in charge?


If we're going for fantasy picks, then literally anyone who isn't a Tory would be a start.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> If we're going for fantasy picks, then literally anyone who isn't a Tory would be a start.


That's most of the Shadow Cabinet ruled out then.....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> That's most of the Shadow Cabinet ruled out then.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 309505


That Trotsky on drums?


----------



## pesh (Feb 10, 2022)

Either him or Colonel Sanders.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> That Trotsky on drums?


Since Mexico he's 100% sticks not picks


----------



## killer b (Feb 10, 2022)

pesh said:


> Colonel Sanders


Petcha's next pick for prime minister


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> Petcha's next pick for prime minister


----------



## Supine (Feb 10, 2022)

Not sure where to put this but LOL


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think it's very easy for former prime ministers to sound statesmanlike and sensible -* even Theresa May, who's stint as prime minister was particularly gross, is seen as some beacon of good sense from the back benche*s. They operate in a world of fantasy though. Their record in office is how you should judge them, not their fine word now they don't have any power.


The PM that did the disasterous Pandemic response execercise that she she buried, that probably had a hand in why PPE availablity was when Covid, the PM when this happened . The PM that had Amber Rudd take flack for Windrush decisions taken when Theresa May was Home Secretery.


we are still enduring the concequences of her 'good sense' and John Major's for that matter.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2022)

Supine said:


> Not sure where to put this but LOL



 Does he think UK had nothing to say or that the UK wasn't listening?

Ответ на это говорит больше о российской позиции, чем о чем-либо еще.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 10, 2022)

Kevin McGuire, on Sky news last night, referred to Truss as a modern Mr Benn, just dressing up and getting location photos to pretend she’s actually useful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Kevin McGuire, on Sky news last night, referred to Truss as a modern Mr Benn, just dressing up and getting location photos to pretend she’s actually useful.


The difference is people like Mr Benn


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2022)

Supine said:


> Not sure where to put this but LOL



Good long study of Liz Truss in the FT the other day
How Liz Truss transformed herself from also-ran to potential PM​...her talking over people and ploughing ahead unprepared seems to be a regular feature of her M.O.
Kind of an interesting outsider figure who could just be PM lord help us all


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Good long study of Liz Truss in the FT the other day
> How Liz Truss transformed herself from also-ran to potential PM​...her talking over people and ploughing ahead unprepared seems to be a regular feature of her M.O.
> Kind of an interesting outsider figure who could just be PM lord help us all



For those without 'bypass paywalls' installed, here's a link to read it - Welcome to nginx!


----------



## Wilf (Feb 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Yeh, I know. It was hypothetical. Im sure he wouldnt want it considering he's just said he basically wants to get rid of anti-protest laws, shake up the commons, g*et rid of lobbying* and get rid of the house of lords. I can't see that flying with the party.


Major's government was dominated y various forms of lobbying, cash for questions and other assorted sleaze.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 10, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> For those without 'bypass paywalls' installed, here's a link to read it - Welcome to nginx!



Or you can google the headline of any ft article to view it


----------



## killer b (Feb 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> a totally deranged new angle in centrist fantasy football politics, I love it.


I just saw some of this in the wild, on - of course - a reply to a post by Ian Dunt


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2022)

killer b said:


> I just saw some of this in the wild, on - of course - a reply to a post by Ian Dunt


interesting charcater Clint


sounds like a bot spoof, so probably PM in the next decade


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Is he taking the piss?



Loving the Chihuahua in the background egging him on


----------



## killer b (Feb 10, 2022)

ska invita said:


> interesting charcater Clint
> View attachment 309542
> 
> sounds like a bot spoof, so probably PM in the next decade


ah yeah it's an obvious satire account, unfortunate I missed that. incredible that Gabi's posts here could easily be mistaken for lumpen twitter satire though huh


----------



## two sheds (Feb 10, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Major's government was dominated y various forms of lobbying, cash for questions and other assorted sleaze.


Amateurs compared with this lot though.


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Amateurs compared with this lot though.


I think they were the pilot episode.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 10, 2022)

Blimey, Cressida Dick is on her way out!


----------



## moochedit (Feb 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Blimey, Cressida Dick is on her way out!


Yeah just saw bbc news alert on my phone. No details yet.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 10, 2022)

We'll just get some other Dick 


someone had to do it


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 10, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Yeah just saw bbc news alert on my phone. No details yet.


Heh, yup, exactly the same 

Lot of it on Twitter though, incl. Kuenssberg and Owen Jones.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 10, 2022)

Are ac12 interviewing her?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 10, 2022)

Ooo Cressida Dick has ‘absolutely no intention’ of resigning from Met

that sounds certain then


----------



## Supine (Feb 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Blimey, Cressida Dick is on her way out!



I only just saw her on the news saying she wouldn’t!!!


----------



## bimble (Feb 10, 2022)

“I have absolutely no intention of resigning” statement followed by ‘I’m resigning” within a few hours of each other, that’s good bodes well. Wonder what happened.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 10, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Major's government was dominated y various forms of lobbying, cash for questions and other assorted sleaze.


And the utterly unforgivable Criminal Justice and Public Order Act, most of which has had a deeply negative impact on Britain ever since its implementation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> And the utterly unforgivable Criminal Justice and Public Order Act, most of which has had a deeply negative impact on Britain ever since its implementation.


And jsa and council tax


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 10, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Oh it’s Khan’s fault then. 
Okay.


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2022)

Petcha said:


> If Biden can become president at his age when why the hell couldn't Major become PM. Biden looks like a walking corpse, Major looks fit and healthy and is speaking total sense here


Because he's a Tory cunt who is most famous for getting John Selwyn Gummer to force-feed his children and takin Boris Yeltsin to the Chequers local to sample the real ale.


----------



## moochedit (Feb 10, 2022)

tim said:


> Because he's a Tory cunt who is most famous for getting John Selwyn Gummer to force-feed his children and takin Boris Yeltsin to the Chequers local to sample the real ale.


Don't forget the traffic cones hotline


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Don't forget the traffic cones hotline


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 10, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Don't forget the traffic cones hotline


The best thing any prime minister has ever done


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Kevin McGuire, on Sky news last night, referred to Truss as a modern Mr Benn, just dressing up and getting location photos to pretend she’s actually useful.


----------



## andysays (Feb 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Ooo Cressida Dick has ‘absolutely no intention’ of resigning from Met
> 
> that sounds certain then


Yeah, the same story was on the BBC only a few hours ago


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 10, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Are ac12 interviewing her?


I hope so


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Burdocks by the Lord Edward.


Chris's on Eversholt St, Euston.


----------



## tim (Feb 10, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Chris's on Eversholt St, Euston.



Wait a few weeks before going as they have done a deal with Rishi and will get all the Johnson lard once he's been rendered down.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2022)

tim said:


> Wait a few weeks before going as they have done a deal with Rishi and are will get all the Johnson lard once he's been rendered down.


Just been there tonight for chicken and chips as it happens!


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 10, 2022)

tim said:


>


That sign is being very polite.


----------



## bimble (Feb 11, 2022)

This is what the new Communications Director has been up to, using all of his skillz at communications.  


just amazing, there are screenshots, he's deleted everything apart from his bio now says 'not tweeting'. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> View attachment 309546



Wait...WTF...Is the radio guy (whom Alan murders with "Read the small print in your conetract") played by the same actor as the policeman?!


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2022)

bimble said:


> This is what the new Communications Director has been up to, using all of his skillz at communications.
> 
> 
> just amazing, there are screenshots, he's deleted everything apart from his bio now says 'not tweeting'. Impressive stuff.




First good idea from Downing Street in ages!


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 11, 2022)

tim said:


>


Tony Benn in thoughtful Oor Wullie pose.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 11, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Tony Benn in thoughtful Oor Wullie pose.


Oor Wedgie


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2022)

tim said:


>


you'd have thought he'd have trousers with proper legs on them, not truncated


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 11, 2022)

Keks hardly befitting a viscount.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 11, 2022)

That's the thing about being a viscount though, you can wear what the fuck you like


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2022)

Johnson has received his questionnaire from the police.

The BBC version of the story is only just breaking and so is mostly empty as I type this, a state which may have something in common with his responses. Due to the sparsity of the article at this moment, I dont yet know whether to save him some time, 'I dont remember" has already been put in place as the default answer to every question.









						Boris Johnson sent Downing Street lockdown party questionnaire by police
					

No 10 confirms that Boris Johnson has been contacted and says he will "respond as required".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Feb 11, 2022)

"A big boy did it and ran away"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 11, 2022)

elbows said:


> Johnson has received his questionnaire from the police.
> 
> The BBC version of the story is only just breaking and so is mostly empty as I type this, a state which may have something in common with his responses. Due to the sparsity of the article at this moment, I dont yet know whether to save him some time, 'I dont remember" has already been put in place as the default answer to every question.
> 
> ...


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2022)

"Due to the special wallpaper we had installed, which acted as a portal to a secret garden, the party in my flat was actually outdoors. Indeed one of my guests had such bad hay fever as a consequence of the event, that they sneezed with such force that it travelled through time and recently returned through my window and dislodged the rest of my memories of pandemic parties. Especially as he blew his nose on the tissue of lies, rendering them inadmissible"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2022)

A cunning trap given that he won't be able to help himself lying whatever the actual truth might be.


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2022)

Here we go


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2022)

"My stay in hospital was much more prolonged than it was deemed appropriate to reveal to the public at the time, and so in fact all pandemic parties were actually attended by my state-provided body double. Indeed my condition was so bad that I actually spent some months in the freezer at the morgue, but thanks to the miracle of Brexit and the healing properties of Peppa Pig World, I was later able to mount a full recovery"


----------



## Sue (Feb 11, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A cunning trap given that he won't be able to help himself lying whatever the actual truth might be.


Yeah, surely the next thing is he'll say whatever then evidence (photographic or other) will come out showing he's lied again. 🍿


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 11, 2022)

elbows said:


> "Due to the special wallpaper we had installed, which acted as a portal to a secret garden, the party in my flat was actually outdoors. Indeed one of my guests had such bad hay fever as a consequence of the event, that they sneezed with such force that it travelled through time and recently returned through my window and dislodged the rest of my memories of pandemic parties. Especially as he blew his nose on the tissue of lies, rendering them inadmissible"


"And as far as I'm concerned, that is the end of the matter. THANK you."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2022)

Channel 4 reporter said earlier,  there were rumours that if he's fined he is going to contest it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 11, 2022)

Even the whole police questionnaire thing strikes me as yet another example of how much better the highest in the land are treated with much more courtesy than us, even when suspected of doing something wrong! What's the betting it's worded in such a way that allows the recipient to weasel its way out of it, as long as the Met are seen to have investigated. Whereas you or me would just be hauled unceremoniously off down the nick and made to sweat for the max legal time, even if eventually released without charge.


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2022)

What kind of investigation is an email questionnaire? Ffs. Surely you need to look people in the eye and question them based on previous responses. Stitch up. 

Would be funny if somebody ‘no commented’ the whole thing though.


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2022)

"Due to a misunderstanding when Jim fixed it for me, I ended up being transformed into the dog from the Churchill adverts instead of my hero Winston Churchill. I am therefore not currently registered as a human and so the rules did not actually apply to me, oh yes."


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Channel 4 reporter said earlier,  there were rumours that if he's fined he is going to contest it.


Hello, Ms Streisand!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Channel 4 reporter said earlier,  there were rumours that if he's fined he is going to contest it.


Of course he will; it would be his only option left to survive.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Hello, Ms Streisand!


Whoosh ?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Just answer "THAT WOULD BE AN ECUMENICAL MATTER!"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2022)

Supine said:


> What kind of investigation is an email questionnaire? Ffs. Surely you need to look people in the eye and question them based on previous responses. Stitch up.



Could work for all sorts of things. 

'On the 23rd March at 2pm were you:

A) In the Northampton High Street branch of Barclays holding a shotgun 

B) Somewhere else


Very efficient.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Whoosh ?


Streisand Effect. Streisand effect - Wikipedia


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 11, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Streisand Effect. Streisand effect - Wikipedia


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2022)

Dear Mr Johnson,

Did you have a party at your house?

Hi Dick,

No

Mr Johnson,

Thanks for helping our investigation.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 11, 2022)

"At all times a printed copy of the Magna Carta was pinned to the front door. That means the law can't touch you."


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2022)

Love the picture used


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 11, 2022)

Raheem said:


> "At all times a printed copy of the Magna Carta was pinned to the front door. That means the law can't touch you."


Especially if the copper doesn't have their hat on when they arrest you. Automatic mistrial that.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 11, 2022)

See, this is why whoever has photos isn't releasing them all at once. Leave it till he's filled in his questionnaire and handed it back.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 11, 2022)

Q1: Are you Boris Johnson?

A: No comment.

Q: Did you attend these gatherings/parties/whatever?

A: As a long-term effect of the Covid I contracted, I have daily diarrhoea blowbacks that wipe my mind clean of all memories of anything related to this topic. 

Met: That all checks out, thanks.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 12, 2022)

A questionnaire??? A fucking questionnaire?!?! What the fuck?!?!


----------



## Raheem (Feb 12, 2022)

Q3. Will I be getting a seat in the House of Lords?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 12, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> A questionnaire??? A fucking questionnaire?!?! What the fuck?!?!


Not uncommon for this sort of thing actually as far as I know. I know two people who had to do that as a first step. It seems like a sensible use if resources. But hey you guys struggle with pdfs so...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Not uncommon for this sort of thing actually as far as I know. I know two people who had to do that as a first step. It seems like a sensible use if resources. But hey you guys struggle with pdfs so...


I mean yes but 'sensible use of resources' when you're talking about the Prime Minister. Nope, sorry


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 12, 2022)

elbows said:


> "My stay in hospital was much more prolonged than it was deemed appropriate to reveal to the public at the time, and so in fact all pandemic parties were actually attended by my state-provided body double. Indeed my condition was so bad that I actually spent some months in the freezer at the morgue, but thanks to the miracle of Brexit and the healing properties of Peppa Pig World, I was later able to mount a full recovery"


Sounds legit 😂


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 12, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Not uncommon for this sort of thing actually as far as I know. I know two people who had to do that as a first step. It seems like a sensible use if resources. But hey you guys struggle with pdfs


Pdfs... eeee..  you're proper funneh. Anyway, as two sheds pointed out, for something as high profile as this, a questionnaire is taking the piss.


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 12, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Pdfs... eeee..  you're proper funneh. Anyway, as two sheds pointed out, for something as high profile as this, a questionnaire is taking the piss.


Yes, it's high profile. But it's not as if they are being investigated for any of the deaths caused by welfare cuts, immigration policy or the handling of the pandemic. It's a retrospective investigation into breaches of lockdown regulations. Offences for which the Police had powers to issue fixed penalty fines. Powers they were given based on the expectation that commonly they would be used in situations where the filth caught you in the act or soon enough afterwards that it was obvious what had been happening. 

The recipients of these questionnaires are obviously lawyered up and so are the filth. Even if the Met are only going through the motions these questionnaires can only be the first step. In reality whoever drew the short straw to head this investigation will be making best efforts to cover their arse in a situation where, whatever the outcome, they can reasonably expect to get it kicked.

I've seen people talking about how the questionnaire process permits collusion but some of those involved in the 'parties' no longer work at Downing Street; some of those left on bad terms; and some have evidently already 'grassed' and supplied photo's and documents. I doubt any of them could realistically count on everyone else at a given 'event', even if many of them weren't fucking weasels to begin with. Anyone who does put their hands up to get it over with as quickly and inexpensively as possible - and I expect there will be some - will hand leverage to the filth in respect of anyone the filth know was at the same gathering. I suspect admissions have already been made to Gray. If some people challenge fines issued the process could drag on for a long time. And so on and so on.

In short whatever transpires - or doesn't - I expect to be able derive entertainment from it.

What I don't understand are demands for more visible 'performative policing' given that it's 'us' who are normally the recipients of that sort of thing.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Even the whole police questionnaire thing strikes me as yet another example of how much better the highest in the land are treated with much more courtesy than us,


I know it's tempting to think like this, but I just don't think this is true.

If I was to suddenly send the police photos of my neighbours having a party during lockdown I would expect them to do precisely fuck all. The only reason this is being looked at at all is because of how high profile it is and the media interest.

If it was me or you they wouldn't care.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

Supine said:


> Love the picture used



Why shouldn't he have the help of his lawyers?


----------



## Supine (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Why shouldn't he have the help of his lawyers?



Who said he shouldn’t?


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

Supine said:


> Who said he shouldn’t?


The wording of the tweet suggests it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Why shouldn't he have the help of his lawyers?



Because he's said there was no parties, and no rules were broken, so no need for a lawyer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> I know it's tempting to think like this, but I just don't think this is true.
> 
> If I was to suddenly send the police photos of my neighbours having a party during lockdown I would expect them to do precisely fuck all. The only reason this is being looked at at all is because of how high profile it is and the media interest.
> 
> If it was me or you they wouldn't care.



Yeah, absolutely. The vast majority who complied with the rules didn't do it because they had the police at the door they did it because it was the right thing to do. And it's that moral force that's the problem for him here. The legal stuff is a sideshow tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Because he's said there was no parties, and no rules were broken, so no need for a lawyer.


The level of lawyer he needs doesn't exist


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Because he's said there was no parties, and no rules were broken, so no need for a lawyer.


Yeah but still if I am ever giving a statement to the police in whatever form I would like a lawyer involved regardless of if I am guilty or not. And I don't really like the suggestion that people should not have that right.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> Yeah but still if I am ever giving a statement to the police in whatever form I would like a lawyer involved regardless of if I am guilty or not. And I don't really like the suggestion that people should not have that right.


Don't necessarily disagree, but where are you seeing that inference in Crerar's words?


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Don't necessarily disagree, but where are you seeing that inference in Crerar's words?


She is clearly suggesting he should not be able to get assistance form a lawyer.

"PM now has a week to fill in his police questionnaire - with the help of his lawyers."


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> She is clearly suggesting he should not be able to get assistance form a lawyer.
> 
> "PM now has a week to fill in his police questionnaire - with the help of his lawyers."


Not seeing what you're seeing there, tbh; that's just a statement of the facts.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 12, 2022)

Can he get legal aid for this ? Obviously he won’t he using lawyers paid for by the administration for a personal issue like this


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can he get legal aid for this ? Obviously he won’t he using lawyers paid for by the administration for a personal issue like this


All be pro bonio for big dog


----------



## contadino (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> I know it's tempting to think like this, but I just don't think this is true.
> 
> If I was to suddenly send the police photos of my neighbours having a party during lockdown I would expect them to do precisely fuck all. The only reason this is being looked at at all is because of how high profile it is and the media interest.
> 
> If it was me or you they wouldn't care.


It wasn't a one-off party. It was repeated disregard for the rules. If the police were called out 17 times to the same address for the same reason and saw the same faces, they'd start to get suspicious.

Not that they needed to be called out. They're generally stood on the doorstep anyway.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 12, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Yes, it's high profile. But it's not as if they are being investigated for any of the deaths caused by welfare cuts, immigration policy or the handling of the pandemic. It's a retrospective investigation into breaches of lockdown regulations. Offences for which the Police had powers to issue fixed penalty fines. Powers they were given based on the expectation that commonly they would be used in situations where the filth caught you in the act or soon enough afterwards that it was obvious what had been happening.
> 
> The recipients of these questionnaires are obviously lawyered up and so are the filth. Even if the Met are only going through the motions these questionnaires can only be the first step. In reality whoever drew the short straw to head this investigation will be making best efforts to cover their arse in a situation where, whatever the outcome, they can reasonably expect to get it kicked.
> 
> ...


Agree with you there. Fair points. As for the "calls for visible 'performative policing'" though, I wouldn't see it as urbanites calling to bring back the birch, more like a desire to see some cunt on cunt action.


----------



## Smangus (Feb 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The level of lawyer he needs doesn't exist



You sure?


----------



## kenny g (Feb 12, 2022)

Would have no problems with Johnson being given a good birching in the number 10 garden. Six of the best for each party and justice could be done.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 12, 2022)

IF it gets filled in then it will be filled in by some low level clerk not BoZo himself. And if it isn't filled in then what exactly does anyone think will happen? Plod will go round and drag him out in handcuffs.
This will just get added to the pile of stuff that is already heaped up in the long grass.
The only people who can take any meaningful action against the floppy haired twat are his own backbenchers and they seem to have lost interest.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 12, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> IF it gets filled in then it will be filled in by some low level clerk not BoZo himself. And if it isn't filled in then what exactly does anyone think will happen? Plod will go round and drag him out in handcuffs.
> This will just get added to the pile of stuff that is already heaped up in the long grass.
> The only people who can take any meaningful action against the floppy haired twat are his own backbenchers and they seem to have lost interest.


As it is under caution he is entirely within his rights to ignore and for the investigator to take an adverse inference. Alternatively he could reply with a prepared statement explaining that he was at his home and not responsible for gatherings by civil servants engaged in their employment activities or otherwise.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

contadino said:


> It wasn't a one-off party. It was repeated disregard for the rules. If the police were called out 17 times to the same address for the same reason and saw the same faces, they'd start to get suspicious.
> 
> Not that they needed to be called out. They're generally stood on the doorstep anyway.


But they weren't called then where they? This is being investigated moths later. If I sent them photos of me neighbours having 17 parties during lockdown the would stil do fuck all. If they had been called out 17 times to my neighbours having parties during lockdown that would be different.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 12, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Would have no problems with Johnson being given a good birching *in the number 10 garden.* Six of the best for each party and justice could be done.



No, not acceptable, it needs to be in Trafalgar Square.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

he's public school remember, he'd enjoy it


----------



## Supine (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> But they weren't called then where they? This is being investigated moths later. If I sent them photos of me neighbours having 17 parties during lockdown the would stil do fuck all. If they had been called out 17 times to my neighbours having parties during lockdown that would be different.



Lots of people got fined for having smaller and less frequent parties. If they can get fined why shouldn’t politicians. It’s the spirit of the law that has been ignored and that has rightly pissed people off.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 12, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Would have no problems with Johnson being given a good birching in the number 10 garden. Six of the best for each party and justice could be done.



would just be less hassle and better in the long wrong to just put a bullet in his head and bury him in the garden


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 12, 2022)

Supine said:


> Lots of people got fined for having smaller and less frequent parties. If they can get fined why shouldn’t politicians. It’s the spirit of the law that has been ignored and that has rightly pissed people off.


Especially when the politicians being fined are those who created the rules that they then disregarded.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> he's public school remember, he'd enjoy it


Apparently his thing is more spreading his seed far and wide rather than being given a good whipping but I may be wrong.


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Can he get legal aid for this ? Obviously he won’t he using lawyers paid for by the administration for a personal issue like this


I don't think so. Tories have done away with automatic legal aid for all in criminal mattes, and now it's rigorously means tested. It's one of the lesser known acts of Tory vandalism. Even if you're acquitted you can face a stiff bill.




__





						Work out who qualifies for criminal legal aid
					

The rules for legal aid providers, including the interests of justice and means tests, relevant legislation, and making an application.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

Mind you the amount of child support he should be paying he'd probably qualify.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> would just be less hassle and better in the long wrong to just put a bullet in his head and bury him in the garden


The penguins deserve better than a rotten corpse


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2022)

At one level plod will be desperate to avoid giving johnson or other ministers/senior civil servants a FPN. Aside from not giving anyone a fine - quite possible - the route to doing that is presumably quite difficult (if you fine clerk X, you have to fine civil servant Y, given that they both organised/attended a party etc.).  However, just as both the Met and johnson's lot have been cornered into this inquiry, I also think that creative minds will find a way through it for them.  Or, to put it another way, what is the likely outcome of a process the Met didn't want to conduct and the politicians didn't want to happen?

The above aside, it's always worth reminding ourselves of the hubris and stupidity that lead to all this: _members of a government who created lockdown laws, holding parties in the buildings where the laws were made, in at least one case round the *table* where those laws were made._ How hard would it have been not to have had those parties?  And how recklessly stupid in an era of camera phones, with journalists actually attending some of the parties?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> At one level plod will be desperate to avoid giving johnson or other ministers/senior civil servants a FPN. Aside from not giving anyone a fine - quite possible - the route to doing that is presumably quite difficult (if you fine clerk X, you have to fine civil servant Y, given that they both organised/attended a party etc.).  However, just as both the Met and johnson's lot have been cornered into this inquiry, I also think that creative minds will find a way through it for them.  Or, to put it another way, what is the likely outcome of a process the Met didn't want to conduct and the politicians didn't want to happen?
> 
> The above aside, it's always worth reminding ourselves of the hubris and stupidity that lead to all this: _members of a government who created lockdown laws, holding parties in the buildings where the laws were made, in at least one case round the *table* where those laws were made._ How hard would it have been not to have had those parties?  And how recklessly stupid in an era of camera phones, with journalists actually attending some of the parties?


If the met don't give him something then it's worse news for them as the court of public opinion has already convicted Johnson and the met as a whole seen as complicit in a cover-up


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> If the met don't give him something then it's worse news for them as the court of public opinion has already convicted Johnson and the met as a whole seen as complicit in a cover-up


= reduced public confidence in the Met and increased contempt for government.


----------



## philosophical (Feb 12, 2022)

I am in the wait and see bracket, but it is apposite to keep reminding these bastards what the population was experiencing, and to continue publishing that photograph of the Queen when possible.
Then there is the matter of misleading or lying to Parliament, which as I understand it if proved theoretically leads to consequences.
Eventually the strimmer tackles the long grass.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I am in the wait and see bracket, but it is apposite to keep reminding these bastards what the population was experiencing, and to continue publishing that photograph of the Queen when possible.
> Then there is the matter of misleading or lying to Parliament, which as I understand it if proved theoretically leads to consequences.
> Eventually the strimmer tackles the long grass.


One of the things this episode and johnson's wider premiership shows is how weak notions like you can't lie to parliament have become. It still has a degree of resonance and the speaker will manage to at once 'uphold the standards of this house' while doing fuck all to punish johnson when this all comes to a head.  It's become nothing more than a thing you have to steer round - and drag the bulk of your backbenchers with you as you do so.

By the by, I'm not really disagreeing with you, I think the combination of all this will probably push his backbenchers into action at some point. But that will ultimately be a political decision on their behalf. They are just as complicit in the lying to parliament thing as he is.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

It does show what a farce parliament has become when Johnson can lie repeated with no consequences but MPs are excluded for pointing out that he's lied.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 12, 2022)

Speaker does a piss poor job as chair of what is supposed to be debate and opinion. Laughably so, wouldn't cut in in a college or school debate. Must have his eye on the possible self aggrandising that could happen if you toe the establishment line


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

Supine said:


> Lots of people got fined for having smaller and less frequent parties. If they can get fined why shouldn’t politicians. It’s the spirit of the law that has been ignored and that has rightly pissed people off.


Sure and I don't think anyone is saying otherwise, but all those people where fined at the time. If me or you had a party 12 months ago, the police would not give a crap about it now. If reported at the time yes, but not now.

For the record I do think they should be done for it. But if this was not in he media the police would do nothing, to suggest the the police are letting them off with it because of who they are is just wrong. It may have be that the police knew at time and did nothing, I don't know. I am also sure the police would like to do nothing now. The only reason this is being investigated this long after is because it was Downing Street and because it is in the media.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 12, 2022)

emanymton said:


> She is clearly suggesting he should not be able to get assistance form a lawyer.
> 
> "PM now has a week to fill in his police questionnaire - with the help of his lawyers."


If I had to fill out this questionnaire, I probably wouldn't have access to legal aid, and there's no way I could afford a solicitor. So he has a much greater chance of getting reasonable legal support than the vast majority of people in the UK.

But, yeah. It's all side show. Wake me up when someone shoots the cunt.


----------



## contadino (Feb 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> One of the things this episode and johnson's wider premiership shows is how weak notions like you can't lie to parliament have become. It still has a degree of resonance and the speaker will manage to at once 'uphold the standards of this house' while doing fuck all to punish johnson when this all comes to a head.  It's become nothing more than a thing you have to steer round - and drag the bulk of your backbenchers with you as you do so.
> 
> By the by, I'm not really disagreeing with you, I think the combination of all this will probably push his backbenchers into action at some point. But that will ultimately be a political decision on their behalf. They are just as complicit in the lying to parliament thing as he is.


I think that as soon as the first shot is fired in the Ukraine, those backbenchers will completely forget about it. Suddenly, we'll be told that Ukraine is such a long-standing and important ally to the UK that we can't not get involved and we'll be at war.

With war as a backdrop, a few FPNs won't make it past page 5 of the papers.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

If he gets fined for it he'll have less of a defence to the lying to parliament accusations (i.e. none at all).


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If he gets fined for it he'll have less of a defence to the lying to parliament accusations (i.e. none at all).


Yeah I'm losing track of all the lies but he stated that no rules were broken in Parliament, I think (?)


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2022)

Fwiw, I don't think he's got any wriggle room left, but I'm certain that he'll try and create some.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 12, 2022)

nogojones said:


> If I had to fill out this questionnaire, I probably wouldn't have access to legal aid, and there's no way I could afford a solicitor. So he has a much greater chance of getting reasonable legal support than the vast majority of people in the UK.
> 
> But, yeah. It's all side show. Wake me up when someone shoots the cunt.


Very true. And this of course brings up the issue of having a right to something doesn't mean nuchal if you can't afford it. But still the principle is important and we should not reject just because someone is a cunt. This is playing into the hands of people who would want to cut it back even more. 

This all sounds a bit grand it really is a minor thing overall. Just annoyed me.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Speaker does a piss poor job as chair of what is supposed to be debate and opinion. Laughably so, wouldn't cut in in a college or school debate. Must have his eye on the possible self aggrandising that could happen if you toe the establishment line


Fwiw, bercow was equally dreadful.  Entirely partial on the remainer side and (almost) as keen as johnson to ignore parliamentary rules and conventions. Added to which, he was a complete show pony and bully.  The current one embodies the sad sack idea of what a speakers should be. Does hardly anything to hold the executive to account, whilst getting (literally) misty eyed about the traditions of 'this place'.


----------



## not a trot (Feb 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If he gets fined for it he'll have less of a defence to the lying to parliament accusations (i.e. none at all).


He won't give a fuck, and neither will those who still support him. The media will simply move on to other issues, of which there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 12, 2022)

The speakers only fucking role is that he stops them stabbing each other and cursing at each other. Oh and he’s got the agenda. 


That’s it.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> If he gets fined for it he'll have less of a defence to the lying to parliament accusations (i.e. none at all).


Tend to agree with this, but on the actual issue of the ministerial code/Commons conduct, I think that the problem he faces is one of (intentionally) misleading the house, rather than lying.

His answer in PMQs on 08/12/21, despite being lawyered up, looks like it contains the most obvious contender for breaching the code:


eta: weaselly words, but the meaning was obvious that he, personally, was unaware of any parties/rules broken...which we now know to be misleading.


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Tend to agree with this, but on the actual issue of the ministerial code/Commons conduct, I think that the problem he faces is one of (intentionally) misleading the house, rather than lying.
> 
> His answer in PMQs on 08/12/21, despite being lawyered up, looks like it contains the most obvious contender for breaching the code:
> 
> ...


It's the 'I was assured' bit that almost got him off the hook there. If he was there are the party it hardly matters if someone assured him or not.

Which was Theresa May's point. He either broke the rules or didn't understand them. Which would be odd, given they were his rules.

This could be one epic squirm.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 12, 2022)

Don't think he, or anyone else, will get a fpn. The whole purpose of the mets investigation was to gum up the sue gray report. 
But when that finally comes out there will surely be enough to unequivocally state he went to multiple parties and, by extension, lied about it. 
At that point the mps will have to piss or get off the pot.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 12, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> At that point the mps will have to piss or get off the pot.



"long time ago", "lessons have been learned since then", "draw a line under it"


----------



## Wilf (Feb 12, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Don't think he, or anyone else, will get a fpn. The whole purpose of the mets investigation was to gum up the sue gray report.
> But when that finally comes out there will surely be enough to unequivocally state he went to multiple parties and, by extension, lied about it.
> At that point the mps will have to piss or get off the pot.


That's my guess as to how it will play out.  When that happens is probably the key issue in terms of whether they act or not and whether they have been hammered in May or not.


----------



## xenon (Feb 12, 2022)

Yep, they will get off the pot. Now is not the time to have all this disruption, leadership contest. Et cetera. The fucking maggots.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Feb 12, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, absolutely. The vast majority who complied with the rules didn't do it because they had the police at the door they did it because it was the right thing to do. And it's that moral force that's the problem for him here. The legal stuff is a sideshow tbh.


Tbf he literally had the police on his doorstep and did it anyway


----------



## extra dry (Feb 13, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'd Boris Johnson going to arrange someone to shoot him in the leg to get public support?


Shooting him in the head would be better.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 14, 2022)

Have they saved big dog then? No more letters or resignations for about a week now. Story off the front pages now.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 14, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Have they saved big dog then? No more letters or resignations for about a week now. Story off the front pages now.


World War III has come to the rescue. A small price to pay to keep Big Dog in a position where he can continue to Deliver For Britain.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2022)

extra dry said:


> Shooting him in the head would be better.


Gut shot


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Gut shot


penguin pecks


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2022)

kenny g said:


> World War III has come to the rescue. A small price to pay to keep Big Dog in a position where he can continue to Deliver For Britain.


please no one let him near a couriers'


----------



## gosub (Feb 14, 2022)

kenny g said:


> World War III has come to the rescue. A small price to pay to keep Big Dog in a position where he can continue to Deliver For Britain.


or not.

Local Elections are in May.  If ordinance isn't being fired, he will be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> or not.
> 
> Local Elections are in May.  If ordinance isn't being fired, he will be.


ordinance is a law. ordnance is military materiel.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> or not.
> 
> Local Elections are in May.  If ordinance isn't being fired, he will be.


I think those elections will certainly be closer than the 2019 gen election, with Labour getting the biggest share of the vote (can't remember how many seats are being defended i.e. which party has the most to lose in these elections). However I don't see Labour getting anywhere near being a party that is getting a message across or reconnecting with working class voters in a way that builds a solid voting platform.  All that and there being no obvious manoeuvres against johnson in the tory party... I dunno, he _could _be there till the next election.  Having said that, if the Gray report or police fines happen in the next couple of months, rather than way down the road, I think he's gone.


----------



## gosub (Feb 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I think those elections will certainly be closer than the 2019 gen election, with Labour getting the biggest share of the vote (can't remember how many seats are being defended i.e. which party has the most to lose in these elections). However I don't see Labour getting anywhere near being a party that is getting a message across or reconnecting with working class voters in a way that builds a solid voting platform.  All that and there being no obvious manoeuvres against johnson in the tory party... I dunno, he _could _be there till the next election.  Having said that, if the Gray report or police fines happen in the next couple of months, rather than way down the road, I think he's gone.


Can proobably get through the fines, Grey report (full one) he already knows where the tabloids are getting there next day front page photos from.  But tories are going to get a kicking in the locals (and it'll be based on whats happened natoinall)y, ) the worst of the pandemic will have passed ,  its the "right" time for one of the spineless wonders to make their move


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 14, 2022)

__





						The Times & The Sunday Times
					

News and opinion from The Times & The Sunday Times




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				




Interesting tactic. Deny they happened, deny he know about them, deny he attended, deny he meant to attend, now claim they are fine anyway...can't imagine this will work.


----------



## gosub (Feb 14, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"Johnson has appointed his own lawyer to work on his response and is expected to argue that three leaving parties he attended briefly were a function of his job. “Saying goodbye to staff is part of working life,” a source said."_



lying might be a function of his job as he he sees it. Tellling lies to Parliament shouldn't be part of his working life.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> _"Johnson has appointed his own lawyer to work on his response and is expected to argue that three leaving parties he attended briefly were a function of his job. “Saying goodbye to staff is part of working life,” a source said."_
> 
> 
> 
> lying might be a function of his job as he he sees it. Tellling lies to Parliament shouldn't be part of his working life.


So, on the basis of that logic, it's perfectly legitimate to have a leaving do (though, interestingly, I didn't see that exemption in any of the lockdown rules), but not to spend time with a dying loved one.

I think he's pushing his luck, but 'twas ever thus.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 14, 2022)

Does also suggest that the rest of the people there had no excuse and were as guilty as hell


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 14, 2022)

existentialist said:


> So, on the basis of that logic, it's perfectly legitimate to have a leaving do


Not just legitimate, but neccesary. They are a 'function' of work.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 14, 2022)

Tories be like:


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Tories be like:
> 
> View attachment 310021


This will play well with the punters.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> Local Elections are in May. If ordinance isn't being fired, he will be.





Pickman's model said:


> ordinance is a law. ordnance is military materiel.



hmm

the 'if you can't blind them with science, bombard them with bumf' principle?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 14, 2022)

Bots are out again, speaking on our behalf.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 14, 2022)

their instagram's are the same.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



So he's not keen.


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



He needs to stop beating about the bush and let people know what he thinks


----------



## gosub (Feb 15, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> He needs to stop beating about the bush and let people know what he thinks


Has he got any hobbies?


----------



## Supine (Feb 15, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> He needs to stop beating about the bush and let people know what he thinks



Stop sitting on the fence Bercow


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 15, 2022)

Unfortunate that it took him so long to realise


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2022)

This looks to be dodgy as fuck to add to an ever-increasing list of dodginess:









						Exclusive: Row Breaks Out As Boris Johnson Ally Set To Be Named Civil Service Watchdog
					

The prime minister is expected to approve former Vote Leave chair Gisela Stuart's appointment as first civil service commissioner.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## A380 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2022)

Lewisham says


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2022)

No10 staff allowed to view partygate notes on them before responding to police | ITV News
					

Civil servant Sue Gray has told those being investigated by police that they can view the partygate notes she has on them before responding to officers. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Supine (Feb 18, 2022)

Badgers said:


> No10 staff allowed to view partygate notes on them before responding to police | ITV News
> 
> 
> Civil servant Sue Gray has told those being investigated by police that they can view the partygate notes she has on them before responding to officers. | ITV National News
> ...



So collusion is ok then!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 18, 2022)

Badgers said:


> No10 staff allowed to view partygate notes on them before responding to police | ITV News
> 
> 
> Civil servant Sue Gray has told those being investigated by police that they can view the partygate notes she has on them before responding to officers. | ITV National News
> ...


They really don't think there's anything wrong with this, do they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They really don't think there's anything wrong with this, do they?


so much for harsh sue grey, she'll tell it like it is, etc


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2022)

Anyone can request the data or information an organisation holds on them via a subject access request. Presumably this is just complying with that requirement.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 18, 2022)

The piss taking is never ending.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2022)

Lies come in all shapes and sizes. This government is familiar with them all | Nick Cohen
					

Charlatans now fill the void where we once had people of integrity and substance




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 19, 2022)

Nick Cohen definitely isn't someone I'd look to for views on integrity and substance tbh.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 19, 2022)

Cohen bears responsibility for where we are now due to having a large part in the smear campaign against Corbyn. So whilst the article is largely on point the author can fucking do one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Nick Cohen definitely isn't someone I'd look to for views on integrity and substance tbh.


He is someone I'd look to as an example of an absence of integrity and substance


----------



## bluescreen (Feb 19, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Lies come in all shapes and sizes. This government is familiar with them all | Nick Cohen
> 
> 
> Charlatans now fill the void where we once had people of integrity and substance
> ...


"This article was amended on 13 February 2022. The picture of the Speaker, Sir Lindsay Hoyle, was replaced to remove any suggestion that he is part of the government."

LOL.
But he is part of the whole rotten establishment that bred and nourishes this stinking government.


----------



## Supine (Feb 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Cohen bears responsibility for where we are now due to having a large part in the smear campaign against Corbyn. So whilst the article is largely on point the author can fucking do one.



I think your overestimating his influence tbh


----------



## brogdale (Feb 19, 2022)

Have we had it yet? If not, here it is...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Have we had it yet? If not, here it is...
> 
> View attachment 311011


is it this photo-op?









						RAF aircraft was flown 330 miles for Boris Johnson photoshoot
					

PM pictured next to patrol plane flow down from north of Scotland to Lincolnshire




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2022)

Did Haig ever get a war ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Did Haig ever get a war ?
> 
> View attachment 311077


Douglas fought the Mahdi, Boers and helped slaughter Europe. Al served in Korea and Viet Nam. William battled 14 pints a day and log flumes.


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> is it this photo-op?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than likely.  But my old man did time at Lossie back in the day.  There will have been a fucktonne of decent fish and chips on board.  Why the lazy bastard couldn't have gone to Coningsby and saved a couple of TO&L on a Eurofighter is beyond me.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> is it this photo-op?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how much did this bollocks cost, just to squeeze his capacious arse into the cockpit for a picture?

It's not his money so he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Did Haig ever get a war ?
> 
> View attachment 311077


Bottom right? Is that Mihcael Gove in a tank?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> Bottom right? Is that Mihcael Gove in a tank?


major Major


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> So how much did this bollocks cost, just to squeeze his capacious arse into the cockpit for a picture?
> 
> It's not his money so he doesn't give a shit.


If you really want to know, might I suggest a Freedom of Infomation requesy, but not cheap. Could have been cheaper though.


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> major Major


ah. Thank gwad.  My mind was't ready for the thought of Michael Gove in a tank.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> ah. Thank gwad.  My mind was't ready for the thought of Michael Gove in a tank.


pilled-up


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> If you really want to know, might I suggest a Freedom of Infomation requesy, but not cheap. Could have been cheaper though.


“Thank you for your request for information in regard to the Freedom of Information Act 2000.  The FOI Act gives you the right to know whether we hold the information you want and to have it communicated to you, subject to any exemptions which may apply.

Unfortunately we are unable to fulfil your request. This was because some of the information you requested - namely, the size of the Prime Minister’s fat arse - its combined weight in Kilos & Pounds - and width in Meters and Inches -  is covered by the Section 23(b) exemption, which by virtue of Section 61 - Government Ministers, Bodily Attributes (Arses: Dimensions) becomes a qualified exemption and is therefore exempt from public disclosure.

I am sorry that this may be disappointing to you”


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> pilled-up


No jst Sunday morning after a night down the pub


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> ah. Thank gwad.  My mind was't ready for the thought of Michael Gove in a tank.





gentlegreen said:


> pilled-up


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 311082


 Not had a night out like that in ages.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 311082


Is that the tank just off Old Kent Road? Hope it's still there


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 20, 2022)

Dp


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 21, 2022)

Here’s the end game, changing the electoral commission 





__





						Letter from Commissioners: Strategy and Policy Statement measures in the Elections Bill
					






					www.electoralcommission.org.uk
				






> As the Elections Bill enters its Lords stages, we write to you to urge the Government to reconsider those measures which seek to change the oversight arrangements of the Electoral Commission. Our aim, which we anticipate you share, is to maintain the Commission’s current independence and its accountability to all parties elected to the parliaments of the United Kingdom. Reflecting the significance of this matter, this letter is signed collectively from the full board of the Commission, save for Lord Gilbert of Panteg (our Conservative nominated Commissioner) because the House of Lords where he sits is now considering this legislation.
> 
> It is our firm and shared view that the introduction of a Strategy and Policy Statement – enabling the Government to guide the work of the Commission – is inconsistent with the role that an independent electoral commission plays in a healthy democracy.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Is that the tank just off Old Kent Road? Hope it's still there











						Stompie the Tank removed from Bermondsey 'for restoration' - Southwark News
					

Owner Rhys Gray said there was 'currently' no need to worry about the future of the tank




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Feb 21, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Here’s the end game, changing the electoral commission
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Elections Bill, going through, erm, the House of Lords.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 21, 2022)

I expect backing spectacularly away from covid with this new plan is a sop to many of his back benchers in the hope that they will then decide not to post letters to the 1922 committee.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> The Elections Bill, going through, erm, the House of Lords.


And yet, weirdly, they (currently) stand as the last bastion between the government's desires and it happening


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 21, 2022)

existentialist said:


> And yet, weirdly, they (currently) stand as the last bastion between the government's desires and it happening


The Lords are the last bastion of hope for the Police and Protests Bill too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 21, 2022)

hard to argue with this...



"Boris is taking the same approach to COVID precautions as he does with the number of children he has fathered; if you ignore the numbers, you can ignore the responsibilities."


----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2022)

He's just a black hole of standards, public money and rationality.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2022)

The singularity of shitness but hugely priveleged and the intense confusion that follows.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 22, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> The Lords are the last bastion of hope for the Police and Protests Bill too.


The Lords can’t stop any legislation from the Commons only delay it.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2022)

N_igma said:


> The Lords can’t stop any legislation from the Commons only delay it.



Is it 3rd time they have to ratify it?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 22, 2022)

so now that Putin has invaded Ukraine can they get rid of him like Maggie


----------



## Raheem (Feb 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so now that Putin has invaded Ukraine can they get rid of him like Maggie


Sadly, they can say that now is not the time. Y'know given Johnson's central diplomatic importance we within the whole thing.

Spot the typo.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 22, 2022)

Lol, the Tories missed their chance to dump him. No doubt, they’re now going to be forced to stick with their war leader.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 22, 2022)

Well he could always lead a light brigade charge in Crimea if needed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Well he could always lead a light brigade charge in Crimea if needed.


johnson would be like flashman at the charge, full of wind


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 23, 2022)

some churchill have to climb down over the chelsea club owner


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2022)

Downing Street party attendees questioned under police caution
					

Copy of the questionnaire issued by the Metropolitan Police to those accused of attending illegal gatherings leaked




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




It's not big news, but does seem to provide evidence that the forms sent out included the standard police caution, so as had been reported before, responding is basically equal to being questioned under caution by the police, and that would therefore appear to include Johnson. 





> Scotland Yard has questioned attendees at Downing Street lockdown parties under caution, a leaked document has revealed.
> 
> *It raises the prospect that Boris Johnson has become the first Prime Minister to be questioned under caution by the police.*
> 
> ...



Paywall busted link - archive.ph


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 23, 2022)

That's novel, issue your own Police caution.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 23, 2022)

He does seem like a crook would be surprised if it's his first caution, doubt it'll be the last


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> He does seem like a crook would be surprised if it's his first caution, doubt it'll be the last


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2022)

Wonder if they'll find a way to bring the Sue Gray report publication forward to the next fortnight say, or at least do some massive leaks (good day to bury bad news etc.)?  I don't think that even johnson is that brazen  , but if I were a gambler and could find good odds on it I'd risk a fiver.


----------



## contadino (Feb 24, 2022)

That ship's well and truly sailed. Boris is safe for at least the next 12 months. If he gets a FPN and Sue Gray leaks what she really wanted to say, I doubt it would make the front page on any paper now. We get the leaders we deserve.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2022)

contadino said:


> That ship's well and truly sailed. Boris is safe for at least the next 12 months. If he gets a FPN and Sue Gray leaks what she really wanted to say, I doubt it would make the front page on any paper now. We get the leaders we deserve.


I'd say that's _probably_ the case.  Certainly he is if the report or FPN appear amid the current crisis, which is why I was musing on the timing.  If there was to be a quiet period at some point in the next 6 months, amid rising inflation, he could still be in trouble.  If it gets into 2023, he's certainly safe as the next election will only be a year away.


----------



## contadino (Feb 24, 2022)

I can hear the narrative already.  The cost of living crisis will no longer be the government's fault. "Just suck it up...There's a war on... Where's your blitz spirit?" The situation in the Ukraine will likely see Boris re-elected, I reckon.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2022)

Cunts


----------



## not a trot (Feb 24, 2022)

contadino said:


> I can hear the narrative already.  The cost of living crisis will no longer be the government's fault. "Just suck it up...There's a war on... Where's your blitz spirit?" The situation in the Ukraine will likely see Boris re-elected, I reckon.



WW3 or Boris getting re-elected. What a fucking choice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2022)

contadino said:


> I can hear the narrative already.  The cost of living crisis will no longer be the government's fault. "Just suck it up...There's a war on... Where's your blitz spirit?" The situation in the Ukraine will likely see Boris re-elected, I reckon.


Johnson's already presided over the deaths of more people in the UK than were killed by enemy action between 1939 and 1945


----------



## Wilf (Feb 24, 2022)

contadino said:


> I can hear the narrative already.  The cost of living crisis will no longer be the government's fault. "Just suck it up...There's a war on... Where's your blitz spirit?" The situation in the Ukraine will likely see Boris re-elected, I reckon.


Must admit, I've always thought they would be re-elected, it was just a question of whether it would be johnson or sunak, truss etc.  My entirely pointless prediction at 2 years out would be a comfortable but reduced majority. Around 50, that kind of territory.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2022)

In fact Johnson's presided over more deaths in the UK than were caused by enemy action in both world wars and by non-state groups since 1867


----------



## contadino (Feb 24, 2022)

not a trot said:


> WW3 or Boris getting re-elected. What a fucking choice.


Both?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 24, 2022)

He’s likely not wrong…


----------



## weltweit (Feb 24, 2022)

But I already said that upthread


----------



## weltweit (Feb 24, 2022)

If Johnson was out of his depth with partygate, he is way out of his depth with Ukraine..


----------



## gosub (Feb 24, 2022)

contadino said:


> That ship's well and truly sailed. Boris is safe for at least the next 12 months. If he gets a FPN and Sue Gray leaks what she really wanted to say, I doubt it would make the front page on any paper now. We get the leaders we deserve.


I don't know, I wouldn't put it past Boris to come back from a NATO summit say I' have in my hand a piece of paper' and wave the FPN


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 25, 2022)

*/\/\ 
No it'll be his duty free receipt *


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## oryx (Feb 26, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> View attachment 311950


Ukraine has a comedian turned president; we have a PM turned comedian.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2022)

oryx said:


> Ukraine has a comedian turned president; we have a PM turned comedian.


he's only funny peculiar tho


----------



## oryx (Feb 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he's only funny peculiar tho


He's laughable rather than funny tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2022)

oryx said:


> He's laughable rather than funny tbh.


yeh laughing at rather than with


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 26, 2022)

oryx said:


> Ukraine has a comedian turned president; we have a PM turned comedian.



As I posted on the Ukraine thread...

They get a former professional comedian as president, a former professional boxer as mayor of Kyiv, and all we get as PM is a bloody useless clown.


----------



## stavros (Feb 26, 2022)

We get a disgraced former journalist and a disgraced former minister (sacked in both industries for lying).


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 26, 2022)

meme are going overboard today but










Can you imagine Boris in the situation

maybe he send out truss or rabb


----------



## existentialist (Feb 26, 2022)

oryx said:


> Ukraine has a comedian turned president; we have a PM turned comedian.


Nah, comedians have to be funny.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 26, 2022)

Bernard Maning got away with it for years


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Nah, comedians have to be funny.


I sometimes imagine Johnson as a modern-day Prince Regent as portrayed in Blackadder, only not quite as talented or funny as Hugh Laurie. He probably needs a Blackadder type person to discourage him a lot.


----------



## quiet guy (Feb 26, 2022)

Only problem is they are all enablers surrounding Johnson


----------



## oryx (Feb 26, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Nah, comedians have to be funny.


Come on, surely you must have laughed at the Peppa Pig meltdown!

ETA of course that's not to say the guy isn't a dangerous and deluded fuckwit as well. And a lot of what he's done really isn't funny.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 26, 2022)

oryx said:


> Come on, surely you must have laughed at the Peppa Pig meltdown!
> 
> ETA of course that's not to say the guy isn't a dangerous and deluded fuckwit as well. And a lot of what he's done really isn't funny.


Maybe I need to be clearer - comedians are generally intentionally funny...


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 27, 2022)

when did putin start to attack Brize Norton


----------



## two sheds (Feb 27, 2022)

True global photo-op!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 27, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> View attachment 312093
> 
> when did putin start to attack Brize Norton


The fucking clown. Grandstanding on the back of a nation's suffering.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> View attachment 312093
> 
> when did putin start to attack Brize Norton


When did he get brave enough to visit the front line?


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 27, 2022)

he should be commended after the terrifying cake ambush that he is at the british front line of  Brize Norton without a fridge being in plain sight


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he should be commended after the terrifying cake ambush that he is at the british front line of  Brize Norton without a fridge being in plain sight


But the crew should be eviscerated for not taking him sky-diving


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 1, 2022)

did he borrow that coat from someone 2 times his size 


looks like you first day of secondary school with a hand me down blazer

mom "stop whining you'll grow into it !!"


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> did he borrow that coat from someone 2 times his size


I think Johnson is one of those people who, no matter how well cut his clothes, or how well they fit, will always manage to look like he got dressed in the dark, and fell into a hedge as he went out of his front door.


----------



## stdP (Mar 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think Johnson is one of those people who, no matter how well cut his clothes, or how well they fit, will always manage to look like he got dressed in the dark, and fell into a hedge as he went out of his front door.



I always envisaged it as putting on half of the husband's clothes by mistake before falling in to a shrub when escaping from the bathroom window.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think Johnson is one of those people who, no matter how well cut his clothes, or how well they fit, will always manage to look like he got dressed in the dark, and fell into a hedge as he went out of his front door.



It me.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> did he borrow that coat from someone 2 times his size


Nah, his butler rang in sick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



what johnson thinks he looks like


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2022)

and what he does look like


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> and what he does look like
> 
> View attachment 312382


the aulder steptoe a model of moral probity in comparison with the loathsome johnson


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 1, 2022)

He knows he looks like a scruffy fuck though doesn't he. It's part of the image he cultivates (which he can do because he doesn't get the flack someone like Corbyn gets for it.)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think Johnson is one of those people who, no matter how well cut his clothes, or how well they fit, will always manage to look like he got dressed in the dark, and fell into a hedge as he went out of his front door.


He could have a Saville Row suit and designer hair cut within minutes if he or his advisors so desired. The image is deliberate and has served him well.


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes, lots of journalist accounts of him scruffifying himself prior to going on stage/camera.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 1, 2022)

He was pontificating about Ukraine. I cannot bring myself to watch or listen to his platitudinous, faux-Churchillian, drivel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Yes, lots of journalist accounts of him scruffifying himself prior to going on stage/camera.


perhaps we could do with a couple of accounts of him being given black eyes before going in front of the media

when someone in his position presents himself as he does the message isn't 'oh what jolly japes' but 'none of you matter a damn'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> when someone in his position presents himself as he does the message isn't 'oh what jolly japes' but 'none of you matter a damn'


The message is both of those things…


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps we could do with a couple of accounts of him being given black eyes before going in front of the media
> 
> when someone in his position presents himself as he does the message isn't 'oh what jolly japes' but 'none of you matter a damn'


He should be killed.
No need for a trial.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2022)

Badgers said:


> He should be killed.
> No need for a trial.


yeh but surely death by a thousand cuts, only fair to do to him what he's done to us


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but surely death by a thousand cuts, only fair to do to him what he's done to us


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 1, 2022)

The burst bin bag heavy breathing again. The beeb  apparently didn't show it but sky stuck with it. What a useless twat he is.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The burst bin bag heavy breathing again. The beeb  apparently didn't show it but sky stuck with it. What a useless twat he is.



Channeling Hugh Abott


----------



## stavros (Mar 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps we could do with a couple of accounts of him being given black eyes before going in front of the media


Or a couple of broken ribs, if you know the right person to call.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The burst bin bag heavy breathing again. The beeb  apparently didn't show it but sky stuck with it. What a useless twat he is.



BBC and ITV journalists could learn a lot from that questioner on how to shame Johnson and highlight his weasly words.


----------



## Ming (Mar 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The burst bin bag heavy breathing again. The beeb  apparently didn't show it but sky stuck with it. What a useless twat he is.



Not a scintilla of genuine empathy. Not a shred of humanity. He always furrows his brows when he‘s attempting to look interested in another person. But, to me, it just makes him look constipated.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 1, 2022)

yeh, like he actually gives a shit


----------



## Ming (Mar 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> Or a couple of broken ribs, if you know the right person to call.


That interview is the best I’ve ever seen with BJ. His mask actually slips early in the full interview (when he twigs it’s a hatchet job) and the angry arrogant prick is on full view for about a second.


----------



## scalyboy (Mar 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> when someone in his position presents himself as he does the message isn't 'oh what jolly japes' but 'none of you matter a damn'


100% this.

See also Jacob Rees-Mogg lounging asleep on the Commons’ benches, demonstrating his contempt for the democratic process. 

He’s another one who tries to conceal his odious activities (hastening Brexit, yet swiftly moving his investment co. to Dublin to benefit from er the EU) with supposed whimsicality - sporting top hat & tails and spouting infantile sub-Brideshead bilge about Nanny’s toast & marmalade. 

Surprised the loathsome stoat doesn’t slither into the HoC with a teddy bear under his arm.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2022)

And they're off...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 5, 2022)

Mind you, Lebedev was good in _Gomorrah_


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2022)

Soddem


----------



## brogdale (Mar 6, 2022)

A tweet so good it could have gone in any number of threads.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 7, 2022)

For the Laura Kuenssberg fans here.









						Ukraine war has put the brakes on efforts to remove Boris Johnson - for now
					

Tories say Boris Johnson responded well to the crisis, but the No 10 parties saga is not forgotten.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 8, 2022)

I haven't seen it myself but I hear that Johnson, on the front page of one of the Tory rags today, has apparently said that rising food and heating costs are 'the price we must pay for defeating Putin' or some such nonsense. Is this true?


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I haven't seen it myself but I hear that Johnson, on the front page of one of the Tory rags today, has apparently said that rising food and heating costs are 'the price we must pay for defeating Putin' or some such nonsense. Is this true?


Express


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2022)

What twisted headfuck propaganda is this?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 8, 2022)

I knew they would do this. This war is looking all too convenient for Johnson and his cabinet


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2022)

The sanctions imposed on Russia was always going to come at a cost to the west, surely everyone on here understood that?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The sanctions imposed on Russia was always going to come at a cost to the west, surely everyone on here understood that?


But severe price rises were going to happen anyway, and were happening - it's not all the fault of the war. The ruling class seems to be using the war as a convenient excuse.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The sanctions imposed on Russia was always going to come at a cost to the west, surely everyone on here understood that?


The fuel and utility price rises were already happening before Ukraine kicked off. This is shameless opportunistic jingoism twisting facts to suit the narrative. Pretty much par for the course really.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The sanctions imposed on Russia was always going to come at a cost to the west, surely everyone on here understood that?


Yes, but we were already paying (or about to pay) higher prices for the cluster fuck that the Tories had made of the energy market.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2022)

any complaints are now appeasing putin, clearly


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The sanctions imposed on Russia was always going to come at a cost to the west, surely everyone on here understood that?


Yeah, but the cost of living had already gone up massively before the Ukraine invasion, for a variety of reasons which I'm sure you're already aware of.

Now there's a danger that Johnson will be able to present it all as a result of the invasion and the sacrifices that he has decided the rest of us have to make to make him look Churchillian.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, but it's now going to get so much worst, gas & oil prices just continue to hit record highs, the current price increases are nothing compared to what is likely coming down the line, sadly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The sanctions imposed on Russia was always going to come at a cost to the west, surely everyone on here understood that?


For fucking fourteen years my pay has been cut so it's round 3/4 of what it would have been in real terms in 2008. And there's no sign of anyone restoring public sector workers wages to that point, let alone an improvement on it. And people on benefits have taken a nasty cut with that £20 chopped off. So frankly psw and claimants were already looking at another shitty year already. And once again it's people who are on that boat, people elsewhere who see wage rises eclipsed by what's already happening, who'll bear the brunt and not fat pigs like Johnson or sir keithly shammer.


----------



## contadino (Mar 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The sanctions imposed on Russia was always going to come at a cost to the west, surely everyone on here understood that?


Oh, so energy companies' profits will be taking a hit then? I'll have to wait and see, but I'm sceptical.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

andysays said:


> Yeah, but the cost of living had already gone up massively before the Ukraine invasion, for a variety of reasons which I'm sure you're already aware of.
> 
> Now there's a danger that Johnson will be able to present it all as a result of the invasion and the sacrifices that he has decided the rest of us have to make to make him look Churchillian.


It's 1915 again for Winston Spencer Johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 8, 2022)

contadino said:


> Oh, so energy companies' profits will be taking a hit then? I'll have to wait and see, but I'm sceptical.


They've just announced record profits


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I haven't seen it myself but I hear that Johnson, on the front page of one of the Tory rags today, has apparently said that rising food and heating costs are 'the price we must pay for defeating Putin' or some such nonsense. Is this true?



who the fuck is we .. only the mps got the over 2 grand a year pay rise

fucking cockwomble that the man is


----------



## weltweit (Mar 8, 2022)

I certainly heard him say that no country was as generous as Britain when it comes to refugees from war torn states. Which actually is just a flat out lie of gargantuan proportions. 

The man is a lying fuckwit.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2022)

Very like Trump, he thinks that him saying it makes it true.


----------



## contadino (Mar 8, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I haven't seen it myself but I hear that Johnson, on the front page of one of the Tory rags today, has apparently said that rising food and heating costs are 'the price we must pay for defeating Putin' or some such nonsense. Is this true?


Given that Putin is far from defeated, and quite possibly appeased, we should see no rising costs.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 8, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yes, but we were already paying (or about to pay) higher prices for the cluster fuck that the Tories had made of the energy market.




Good news, now we're going to pay even more.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 8, 2022)

contadino said:


> Given that Putin is far from defeated, and quite possibly appeased, we should see no rising costs.




of course petrol has raised 15 pence in a 15 days,, russia is the 3rd largest exporter of oil and one of the biggest suppliers of natural gas in the world

and we are in the middle of a serious squeze on the cost of living the biggest since the 1970's

i'm sure the national insurance hike is going to help families budgets


----------



## Sue (Mar 10, 2022)

R4 reporting that Dross has withdrawn his letter to the 1922 Committee.


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2022)

Any news on when the full Gray report will see the light of day? Have the Met progressed anywhere? Ukraine has dominated all the news for a fortnight, so I'm aware I may have missed something.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 10, 2022)

Yeah no. It's all Ukraine now. Everything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> R4 reporting that Dross has withdrawn his letter to the 1922 Committee.


Fucking Tory, no spine


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Very like Trump, he thinks that him saying it makes it true.


If saying something made it true Johnson would have been penguin food a long time ago


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2022)

liked this


----------



## Mezzer (Mar 12, 2022)

Boris Johnson ‘halted Home Office plans to expand Ukrainian refugee offer’
					

Priti Patel suggested setting up ‘humanitarian route’ for those fleeing war




					www.independent.co.uk
				




_Hypocrite_ doesn't even begin to cover his duplicity.


----------



## stavros (Mar 12, 2022)

Mezzer said:


> Boris Johnson ‘halted Home Office plans to expand Ukrainian refugee offer’
> 
> 
> Priti Patel suggested setting up ‘humanitarian route’ for those fleeing war
> ...


Priti Patel, international humanitarian.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 12, 2022)

hey if someone put a block into the way their own family immigrated to the united kingdom 


you know they are a wrongun


----------



## teqniq (Mar 12, 2022)

Johnson in economical with the truth shocker:

How Boris Johnson’s friendship with Evgeny Lebedev deepened despite MI6 concerns


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2022)

I wonder if Johnson is pandering to his base. People who voted Brexit on the grounds of too many continentals being here are not going to be pro many Ukranians ending up here. Are there any elections coming?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 12, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I wonder if Johnson is pandering to his base. People who voted Brexit on the grounds of too many continentals being here are not going to be pro many Ukranians ending up here. Are there any elections coming?



Local elections soon.

75% of Britons are supposed to be eager to help Ukrainians.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 12, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I wonder if Johnson is pandering to his base. People who voted Brexit on the grounds of too many continentals being here are not going to be pro many Ukranians ending up here. Are there any elections coming?


He's doing it because he's got stuck in the nationalist, corrupt, grab-what-I-can-and-fuck-the-rest-of-you groove, along with the rest of the pantheon of moral bankruptcy that is the Tory party.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 12, 2022)

existentialist said:


> He's doing it because he's got stuck in the nationalist, corrupt, grab-what-I-can-and-fuck-the-rest-of-you groove, along with the rest of the pantheon of moral bankruptcy that is the Tory party.


There will be more dead cats flung as it becomes common knowledge how balls deep he is in Russian influence, contacts and filthy lucre.

Any of his responses to the Ukraine situation seem designed to shore up his electoral base and act up as some Churchill parody. _Blimpus Maximus._


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Local elections soon.
> 
> 75% of Britons are supposed to be eager to help Ukrainians.


Ukrainians are white it's as simple as that


----------



## platinumsage (Mar 13, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Ukrainians are white it's as simple as that



No it's not. Comapre the support for Hong Kong citizens to settle here permanently for example.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 13, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Ukrainians are white it's as simple as that



There's more to it than that. Yes, they're white, christian and European so have less of the "other" about them to alarm the right wingers. 

But some see them as less likely to be wanting to settle here permanently. Giving shelter in a storm is seen by the Mail /Express etc as admirable, but as long as they go home. 

Also, Russia was a bogeyman for people in the UK during the cold war and Putin has been resurrecting that, especially with Salisbury, Litvinenko etc. Enemies in Syria etc are seen as far away, despite Jihadi attacks here. Ukrainians fleeing an enemy of ours are more likely to be welcomed than Syrians fleeing an enemy we have no real connection to.


----------



## Serge Forward (Mar 13, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Ukrainians are white it's as simple as that


I don't think it is. A lot of the bullshit was often about not wanting (white) Eastern Europeans "coming over here, mending things and picking our fruit" etc.

I think many people see things in terms of "deserving" or "undeserving" refugees/poor... and as Ukraine is never off the news, they'll get that sympathetic response.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 13, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> I think many people see things in terms of "deserving" or "undeserving" refugees/poor... and as Ukraine is never off the news, they'll get that sympathetic response.



this is a big part of it.
the public's response is largely an emotional response to the situation unfolding in real time. searching for logical set of rules about which groups are or are not 'acceptable' immigration is a fools' errand, because it's not totally based on any logic.

which seems to be in part why the government have misjudged things & been dragging behind the public response. the body politic can be unpredictable.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 13, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> There's more to it than that. Yes, they're white, christian and European so have less of the "other" about them to alarm the right wingers.
> 
> But some see them as less likely to be wanting to settle here permanently. Giving shelter in a storm is seen by the Mail /Express etc as admirable, but as long as they go home.
> 
> Also, Russia was a bogeyman for people in the UK during the cold war and Putin has been resurrecting that, especially with Salisbury, Litvinenko etc. Enemies in Syria etc are seen as far away, despite Jihadi attacks here. Ukrainians fleeing an enemy of ours are more likely to be welcomed than Syrians fleeing an enemy we have no real connection to.


Er are you saying people in the UK don't support Syrian refugees because they don't feel a connection to ISIS as an enemy? Because that feels like a stretch. Nah it's because Syrians are seen as brown and Muslim (even if that's far from the universal case) and Ukrainians are white. It Is a fair point that people assume Ukrainians will get to go home soon as unrealistic as that seems to many of us.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Johnson in economical with the truth shocker:
> 
> How Boris Johnson’s friendship with Evgeny Lebedev deepened despite MI6 concerns


Nothing to see here, move along.....


----------



## MrSki (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


And such a pity it wasn't one of those auld ones you couldn't open from inside


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 16, 2022)

Ming said:


> I wonder if this piece of shit has given a second thought to Nazanin Zaghari-Radcliffe recently? A British citizen whose situation he made much worse as foreign secretary FFS. How did this cunt become PM????


Let's hope that Nazanin can now settle back with her family after the length of time she had to endure in the Iranian prison system thanks to motor gob Johnson.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> And such a pity it wasn't one of those auld ones you couldn't open from inside



When they banned them for health and safety reasons they really weren't thinking ahead, were they...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 18, 2022)

Charity times behind paywall. When is the bent fucker going to get nailed on anything?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charity times behind paywall. When is the bent fucker going to get nailed on anything?




Paywall busted link [misses the first bit of article, the rest quoted below] - archive.ph



> According to the charity’s accounts for the year ending June 2020 it received £263,993 in Russian government grants. This included funding from the Russian Presidential Grants Fund as well as the Committee of Public Relations of Moscow Government.
> 
> Projects money from the Presidential Fund has been used to fund include training for psychologists and teachers in supporting families bringing up a child with genetic anomalies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Charity times behind paywall. When is the bent fucker going to get nailed on anything?



When we nail him to a tree and use him as a st Sebastian


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 19, 2022)

What kind of cunt compares a war with brexit. Fucking hell!


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 19, 2022)

the only thing they have in comman is that Both were backed and funded by Putin and the russian federation

windy ballbag who still trying to have his Churchill moment


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> the only thing they have in comman is that Both were backed and funded by Putin and the russian federation
> 
> windy ballbag who still trying to have his Churchill moment


He's more of a flatulent arsehole than a windy ballbag


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> What kind of cunt compares a war with brexit. Fucking hell!




What makes that so bad is the fact the Ukraine wants to join the EU, the twat.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 19, 2022)

won't look up the full speech but guessing he carried on to say no one voted for brexit with racist ideas
and tried to use the apparent welcoming of the White ukraine refugees as proof of this


Tory wanker


----------



## Raheem (Mar 19, 2022)

Can't believe he would trivialise Brexit like that.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 19, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> What kind of cunt compares a war with brexit. Fucking hell!



And Lo! It came to pass. I've been waiting for it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2022)

He's fuck up, again.



> Boris Johnson has been criticised for comparing the struggle of Ukrainians fighting the Russian invasion to British people voting for Brexit.
> 
> In his speech to the Conservative spring conference in Blackpool, Johnson said it is the “instinct of the people of this country, like the people of Ukraine, to choose freedom”, with the Brexit vote a “famous recent example”.
> 
> The comparison was condemned by Tory peer Lord Barwell, who pointed out Ukraine is seeking to join the European Union. SNP Westminster leader Ian Blackford said: “Boris Johnson’s comments comparing Ukraine’s life-threatening situation with Brexit was crass and distasteful, and shows just how dangerously obsessed the Tories are with Brexit.”



LINK


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's fuck up, again.
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


Tell you what, let Johnson distribute automatic weapons to the people and hand out anti-tank missiles too and if he's still  alive  in power at the end of the month we'd have only ourselves to blame


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 19, 2022)

When this hateful piece of shite condemns what Johnson says, you know how wrong he got it.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 19, 2022)

Yeah when you get to the point where JHB is tutting disapprovingly about your shamelessness, maybe its time to take a long hard bath with yourself.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 19, 2022)

It is my instinct, like the people of Ukraine, to choose freedom by hiding in a fridge being a “famous recent example”


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 19, 2022)

in this mans head i bet

the negative press generated from running out on your missus for a younger model whilst she is recieving treastment for cervical cancer

is just like standing up and fighting a super power like Ukraine 

the daft cockwomble


----------



## Ming (Mar 19, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> When this hateful piece of shite condemns what Johnson says, you know how wrong he got it.



BJ is such a psychopath he considers the possibility of nuclear war a jolly jape. It wouldn’t surprise me if this is how it goes down. A few psychopaths in the wrong places at the wrong time and it’s ‘Goodnight Vienna’.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> When this hateful piece of shite condemns what Johnson says, you know how wrong he got it.



"Totally cringe"

<cringes>


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 20, 2022)

existentialist said:


> "Totally cringe"
> 
> <cringes>


The irony is real. hateful cunt.


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 20, 2022)

Another long 2 years of bullshit in the lead up to the election, god help us all


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 20, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Another long 2 years of bullshit in the lead up to the election, god help us all


One year apparently. Twat is going to go for it now he's seen as some fucking Churchill. 
I bastard well despair.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 20, 2022)

The amount of bribes from oligarchs he's been willing to take is treasonous. Hanged, drawn and quartered on the plinth in Trafalgar sq.


----------



## hegley (Mar 20, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Yeah when you get to the point where JHB is tutting disapprovingly about your shamelessness, maybe its time to take a long hard bath with yourself.


And a toaster.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2022)

hegley said:


> And a toaster.


Or in the words of Alkaline Trio: "I wish you'd take my radio to bathe with you, plugged in and ready to fall".


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> The amount of bribes from oligarchs he's been willing to take is treasonous. Hanged, drawn and quartered on the plinth in Trafalgar sq.


Poor penguins


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 20, 2022)

Johnson recreating an old time classic


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS -



> Boris Johnson *DID *order the controversial airlift of an animal rescue charity in Afghanistan and officials “must have” lied about it, a whistleblower claimed today.
> 
> Bombshell testimony was published from a second Foreign Office staffer, who suggested it was widely known the order for Nowzad staff came from the PM.
> 
> Josie Stewart, Head of Illicit Finance in the Foreign, Commonwealth & Development Office (FCDO), said she spoke out after being put in “an impossible situation in which my conscience could not tolerate what FCDO required of me.”





> It comes after e-mails released in January said the Prime Minister had personally "authorised" an evacuation effort to get Pen Farthing, cats and dogs and Nowzad charity workers out of Afghanistan last summer, while the Taliban overran the country.
> 
> The Prime Minister vehemently denied the story at the time, saying: "No, this whole thing is total rhubarb.”
> 
> But Ms Stewart said: “It was widespread ‘knowledge’ in the FCDO Crisis Centre that the decision on Nowzad’s Afghan staff came from the Prime Minister.











						PM did order Afghan animal rescue - and officials 'must have' lied, says insider
					

Josie Stewart, the Head of Illicit Finance in the FCDO, said she will likely lose her job after stepping forward to contradict Boris Johnson and senior officials over the Nowzad animal charity rescue from Kabul last summer




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> BREAKING NEWS -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the lying pm lied again? tell me it ain't so


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2022)

and will anything happen? Nah doubt it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> and will anything happen? Nah doubt it.


i reckon we should get together and write to the pm about how we love him so and want to throw a party for him. imagine his face when he turns up waiting to be feasted and toasted only to find we lied and all that awaits him is a noose and a lamppost and a delegation of adelie penguins


----------



## gosub (Mar 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes, but it's now going to get so much worst, gas & oil prices just continue to hit record highs, the current price increases are nothing compared to what is likely coming down the line, sadly.



And food is going to sky rocket towards the end of the year


----------



## not a trot (Mar 21, 2022)

Breaking News.

Boris Johnson can do anything he fucking likes.


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2022)

I keep think about the Brexit-Ukraine analogy in which remoaners are the invading Russian army. Which is a bit harsh.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


Cunt


----------



## Raheem (Mar 23, 2022)

bimble said:


> I keep think about the Brexit-Ukraine analogy in which remoaners are the invading Russian army. Which is a bit harsh.


It's fair enough for the professional soldiers, but I agree it's harsh to tar the conscripts with that brush.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 23, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


Fucking state of it. You just wouldn't get tired of punching it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



Is that his cum face?


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 23, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



He was seriously nodding off listening to Sunak today (weren't we all) and looked very pissed. I only watched 5 minutes tho so I might have missed his powerful Churchillian contributions to the days proceedings, the c*nt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> He was seriously nodding off listening to Sunak today (weren't we all) and looked very pissed. I only watched 5 minutes tho so I might have missed his powerful Churchillian contributions to the days proceedings, the c*nt.


His passing out pissed is his powerful Churchillian contribution to the day's proceedings


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking state of it. You just wouldn't get tired of punching it.


You would. So every now and again you'd kick him for the sake of variety


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2022)

Carry On Up the Phwoar


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 315615
> 
> Carry On Up the Phwoar


Carry on up the steps to the noose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Carry on up the steps to the noose.


Carry on down the Antarctic


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2022)

what is he sitting on

Up the arse thread --->


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Carry on up the steps to the noose.


He thinks he's saved himself that by making himself so weighty that he believes no wooden steps will bear him and even if they should he's counting on escaping through the trap door before the noose is coiled round his neck


Ax^ said:


> what is he sitting on
> 
> Up the arse thread --->


He's deflating, he's sprung a leak


----------



## bluescreen (Mar 23, 2022)

He looks rather like a baby concentrating on his nappy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> He looks rather like a baby concentrating on his nappy.


And like a nappy he needs changing


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 23, 2022)

"i'm like the proud people of Ukraine standing up for Freedom"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He thinks he's saved himself that by making himself so weighty that he believes no wooden steps will bear him and even if they should he's counting on escaping through the trap door before the noose is coiled round his neck
> 
> He's deflating, he's sprung a leak


Burst bin bag full of custard. Cunt.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 23, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> He looks rather like a baby concentrating on his nappy.


Someone get nanny.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 23, 2022)

What is he laughing at? CUNT!


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2022)

utter fucking cunt


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> And like a nappy he needs changing



and for the same reason


----------



## two sheds (Mar 23, 2022)

but he's still full of shit afterwards


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 24, 2022)

This would be funny if it wasnt so damning


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 24, 2022)

A buffoons buffoon


----------



## contadino (Mar 24, 2022)

Other leaders have made their mind up about him. His exclusion is the UK's exclusion.


----------



## spitfire (Mar 24, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> This would be funny if it wasnt so damning




And as sure as night follows day.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 24, 2022)

could replace a pulp fiction meme as well


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 24, 2022)

Oof. 🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 24, 2022)

He really looks like a lost boy, totally out of place.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 24, 2022)

stumbling around like an old fool


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 24, 2022)

That was exactly me when an old boss thought he’d push me out of my socially awkward comfort zone a bit by sending me to a ‘business breakfast’ hosted by Alan Johnson to try and mingle with various business types. Hid in the toilets for half of it.  But then again I was just a fairly junior engineer not running the fucking country.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oof. 🤣




I thought rich, over-privileged cunts who went to posh schools were supposed to be brimming with gregarious social skills and self-confidence despite their pigshittery?


----------



## not a trot (Mar 24, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> stumbling around like an old fool


Looking for the nearest fridge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> stumbling around like an old fool





not a trot said:


> Looking for the nearest fridge.


The arsehole Boris Johnson
Should be shoved off a high bridge


----------



## spitfire (Mar 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The arsehole Boris Johnson
> Should be shoved off a high bridge


Should he hit something on the way down,
May it crack his fucking crown.


----------



## Dystopiary (Mar 24, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Should he hit something on the way down,
> May it crack his fucking crown.


And if he lives to tell the tale 
Throw him into fucking jail.


----------



## Sue (Mar 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought rich, over-privileged cunts who went to posh schools were supposed to be brimming with gregarious social skills and self-confidence despite their pigshittery?


Well indeed. I mean I can stumble about and act the fool without being rich or over-privileged or going to a posh school. I'm obviously a natural.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He really looks like a lost boy, totally out of place.


Like a prep school first year, trying to find someone to be friends with.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> And if he lives to tell the tale
> Throw him into fucking jail.


then  throw away the sodding key
and go back home, enjoy your tea


----------



## MrSki (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Mar 25, 2022)

I liked lonely boris johnson at first, but it seems to be mostly being shared and enjoyed by the most insufferable people on the internet so I can't really get behind it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2022)

killer b said:


> I liked lonely boris johnson at first, but it seems to be mostly being shared and enjoyed by the most insufferable people on the internet so I can't really get behind it.


Dead Boris Johnson is something we can all rally behind.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2022)

mostly in a queue whilst waiting to get a chance to piss on him mind


----------



## Serene (Mar 27, 2022)

Everytime that he is in trouble, which is a lot, he dresses himself as a builder for some reason, and we all see him on the News in a hard hat and hi-viz vest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2022)

Serene said:


> Everytime that he is in trouble, which is a lot, he dresses himself as a builder for some reason, and we all see him on the News in a hard hat and hi-viz vest.


When all everyone wants is to see him in a coffin


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> mostly in a queue whilst waiting to get a chance to piss on him mind


He could be in an empty swimming pool and then lots of people could piss on him at once

Or in a sewer


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He could be in an empty swimming pool and then lots of people could piss on him at once



would remind him of his time at eton and joining the bullingdon club


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He could be in an empty swimming pool and then lots of people could piss on him at once
> 
> Or in a sewer



wouldn't that contaminate the penguin food chain?


----------



## klang (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 28, 2022)

tbf, this is genius...how do they come up with stuff this good?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 28, 2022)

*and we'll give schools the resources they need to do this ... *

ah no


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 28, 2022)

johnson cannot provide the resources his own kids need


can you imagine his thinking for the rest of the country


----------



## Ming (Mar 28, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> johnson cannot provide the resources his own kids need
> 
> 
> can you imagine his thinking for the rest of the country


Yeah. This is the thing with people like BJ. A normal person would find it difficult to imagine the depths of his moral turpitude. That’s why the persona works so well.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 29, 2022)

Statement on Operation Hillman from the filth:

Op Hillman - Covid-19 regulation breaches update


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 29, 2022)

how are the alleged if they are giving out fixed penalty notes 


wankers


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> how are the alleged if they are giving out fixed penalty notes


I guess because fixed penalty notices don't require an admission of guilt, you can always opt to be tried for the alleged offence.


----------



## Serene (Mar 29, 2022)

Working class people were fined £10,000 for covid parties. not £100.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 29, 2022)

Serene said:


> Working class people were fined £10,000 for covid parties. not £100.



£100! Fucksake.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 29, 2022)

The very quickest of googling tells me that yes, many people were fined £10 000 for parties during lockdown

£100 fine is taking the piss


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 29, 2022)

now of course if they had been women protesting the death of someone at the hands of a serving police officer you would of seen a stiffer response


----------



## Supine (Mar 29, 2022)

It was £100 or £10,000 depending on number of people who attended.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 29, 2022)

Also depending on whether you were just attending or responsible for organising the offending event.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 29, 2022)

Supine said:


> It was £100 or £10,000 depending on number of people who attended.



It's £100 for attending such a party, which I assume these are for, as these are only the first 20 to receive FPN's & therefore probably the easiest to deal with.

The fines for actually organising a party depended on the size of the gathering, and could be up to £10k.


----------



## gosub (Mar 29, 2022)

Serene said:


> Working class people were fined £10,000 for covid parties. not £100.



Size is a factor










						Update on Coronavirus FPNs issued by police – June 2021
					

Police in England and Wales have processed a total of 117,213 fixed penalty notices for breaches of Coronavirus restrictions up to 20 June 2021.



					news.npcc.police.uk


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2022)

Will any Parliamentarians who are issued with fines have to declare them?


----------



## quiet guy (Mar 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> Will any Parliamentarians who are issued with fines have to declare them?


Only when they try to claim them back on expenses


----------



## Serene (Mar 30, 2022)

When they were handing out £10,000 fines to the public it was without regard of ability to pay. These lot should be fined the full £10,000, and also PER PARTY!


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 30, 2022)

bullet to the back of the head would be more cost effective and better for the country in the long route


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> bullet to the back of the head would be more cost effective and better for the country in the long route


By no means. Bullets can only be used once. A single hempen rope on the other hand could be used for the entire cabinet. But even better would be turning Johnson and his foul cabal into feed for penguins, whose guano could then be used as fertiliser for crops


----------



## MrSki (Mar 30, 2022)

ETA

?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2022)

Maybe it's something in the air in Downing Street.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 31, 2022)

'Watch me do what the fuck I like'









						Boris Johnson Could Block Release of Security Advice on Evgeny Lebedev – Byline Times
					

The Prime Minister's spokesman said publication of security advice about Lebedev may not be 'in the public interest', reports Adam Bienkov




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 1, 2022)

there is an interesting reminder on the led by donkeys instagram as to what has happened the past 20 years.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 316656


They still can slash the price of fuel bills. But they choose not to.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2022)

Serene said:


> Working class people were fined £10,000 for covid parties. not £100.



Fifty fucking quid . According to Sky news.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fifty fucking quid . According to Sky news.



The original FPNs were for a £100, reduced to £50 if paid within 14 days, so I am guessing that's where that £50 figure comes from.

Later they were increased to £200, reduced to £100 if paid within 14 days.


----------



## Serene (Apr 1, 2022)

There were working class people fined £10,000, also though. For holding parties, just like they did in number 10.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 1, 2022)

Serene said:


> There were working class people fined £10,000, also though. For holding parties, just like they did in number 10.





cupid_stunt said:


> It's £100 for attending such a party, which I assume these are for, as these are only the first 20 to receive FPN's & therefore probably the easiest to deal with.
> 
> The fines for actually organising a party depended on the size of the gathering, and could be up to £10k.



Let's wait & see what happens as they move onto the more complex cases.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2022)

Serene said:


> There were working class people fined £10,000, also though. For holding parties, just like they did in number 10.


There was one here in the northeast. She was fined £10k for releasing balloons in memory of her dad with a group. She finally got it down to £500.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> how are the alleged if they are giving out fixed penalty notes
> 
> 
> wankers



Paying a fixed penalty notice is effectively pleading guilty. Simply being given a fixed penalty notice does not mean you have been found guilty. You can choose to go to court instead, although you will invariably be found guilty and made to pay more because of justice.


----------



## stavros (Apr 1, 2022)

Someone's got to leak the names, haven't they? Whether it's from the Met or Westminster, we need to know.

In the words of Jamie McDonald, "Normally you're about as secure as a hymen in a south London comprehensive."


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 1, 2022)

even more annoyed that the friggin met gave theses bastards only 50 quid fines



*shakes fist at sky


----------



## mr steev (Apr 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> Someone's got to leak the names, haven't they? Whether it's from the Met or Westminster, we need to know.
> 
> In the words of Jamie McDonald, "Normally you're about as secure as a hymen in a south London comprehensive."



On £84k+ a year the fines are a joke. They should be named and shamed


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> even more annoyed that the friggin met gave theses bastards only 50 quid fines
> 
> 
> 
> *shakes fist at sky





cupid_stunt said:


> The original FPNs were for a £100, reduced to £50 if paid within 14 days, so I am guessing that's where that £50 figure comes from.
> 
> Later they were increased to £200, reduced to £100 if paid within 14 days.


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2022)

Wonder if anyone is claiming the fines on expenses? 🤔


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> There was one here in the northeast. She was fined £10k for releasing balloons in memory of her dad with a group. She finally got it down to £500.


Sadly haggling is a dying art in britain


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 1, 2022)

they cannot claim it on expenses


but sure the 2 Grand payrise that kicked in from the start of april might help with the 50 quid admission of guilty
also whips will more than likely pay for it


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2022)

They could get Lord Brownnose to pay for it, like with the decorations.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 2, 2022)

No shit.









						Corruption experts warn Boris Johnson’s government is worst since WWII
					

Researchers say failure of integrity at No 10 could have serious long-term consequences for UK




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 2, 2022)

already having consequences

so much for reopening the uk to the world


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 2, 2022)

stavros said:


> They could get Lord Brownnose to pay for it, like with the decorations.


We should stop calling him Lord Brownnose. The others are the brownnosers. He's Lord Brownloaded.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 3, 2022)

belboid said:


> Christian Wakeford MP (who??) has defected to Labour


----------



## brogdale (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Apr 4, 2022)

Rees-Mogg attempts to excuse Johnson, and it becomes reasonably clear that there is going to be plenty of leakage about people and events the fines cover.









						Boris Johnson given wrong information on lockdown parties, says Jacob Rees-Mogg
					

The minister says Boris Johnson had not deliberately attempted to mislead on whether lockdown rules were broken.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						Partygate: Police issue fines over No 10 gathering on eve of Prince Philip's funeral
					

Police issue fixed penalty notices to some people who attended a gathering on 16 April 2021, sources say.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also a suggestion that the police have gone after low-hanging fruit, no surprise there:









						Concerns over handling of fines for Covid breaches
					

An ex-insider told the BBC it would be "disgraceful" if junior, but not senior, staff received fines.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> Rees-Mogg attempts to excuse Johnson, and it becomes reasonably clear that there is going to be plenty of leakage about people and events the fines cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least hanging is starting to be mentioned


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 4, 2022)

is it possible to get these fines reviewed as too lenient as is so often done with prison sentences?


----------



## elbows (Apr 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> is it possible to get these fines reviewed as too lenient as is so often done with prison sentences?



Only via a media and political shitstorm.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> Only via a media and political shitstorm.


Excellent. Let's be having it, then


----------



## Serene (Apr 5, 2022)

It has been unequivocal for many years that he needs some conversion therapy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2022)

Serene said:


> It has been unequivocal for many years that he needs some conversion therapy.


yeh to convert him from living to penguin feed


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2022)

Weird. They're running this like it's hot of the press or something. It's being going on for ages, it's not like we don't already know:









						Revealed: Johnson and ministers made dozens of false statements to parliament
					

Exclusive investigation : Labour accuses government of ‘litany of lies and falsehoods’ as calls for corrections are ignored




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2022)

and "false statements" is so much more balanced than "lies"


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> and "false statements" is so much more balanced than "lies"


Makes a welcome change from 'miscommunication'


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2022)

yes and "misspoke"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2022)

We know he likes to avoid TV interviews, but he's done one to be aired tomorrow morning. 

Not on a proper channel nor with a proper interviewer, he's done it for GB News with Philip Davies & Esther McVey, husband & wife sitting Tory MPs, as interviewers!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> We know he likes to avoid TV interviews, but he's done one to be aired tomorrow morning.
> 
> Not on a proper channel nor with a proper interviewer, he's done it for GB News with Philip Davies & Esther McVey, husband & wife sitting Tory MPs, as interviewers!



Christ!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Christ!



on a fucking bike!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> on a fucking bike!


On a fucking unicycle.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 8, 2022)

Boris Johnson tells GB News: We are fatter post-Covid. 
He is, the binbag full of fucking foie gras.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 8, 2022)

Giving it to them exclusively in a hard hitting interview though


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 8, 2022)

Wasn't he meant to be getting fit after his Covid?

Another broken promise


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 8, 2022)

and the Tory papers spent the days slagging odd Nicole sturgeon

 for not letting them been her launch campaign wankerw


----------



## existentialist (Apr 8, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wasn't he meant to be getting fit after his Covid?
> 
> Another broken promise


One I'm glad for him to break. May the inevitable myocardial infarction be as conclusive as it is possible for it to be. Although the inevitable State funeral proposals will probably give me one of my own


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 8, 2022)

I'll never forgive Esther McVile for how dreadfully she treated people claiming benefits, especially disability benefits, including getting charities not to say or do anything about it. The contracts they were made to sign banned them from saying or doing anything that may “attract adverse publicity” to or “damage the reputation.” of her and the DWP.

That cost over £1.8 million (in 2017 - the equivalent would be considerably higher now). 
But sure, just your regular journalist doing her job.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## MickiQ (Apr 9, 2022)

He's gone to Kyiv 








						Ukraine: Johnson pledges aid to Zelensky in Kyiv meeting
					

The PM offers Ukraine 120 armoured vehicles during a visit No 10 calls a "show of solidarity" .



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I never imagined I would be sorry that the Russian military is so fucking useless


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wasn't he meant to be getting fit after his Covid?
> 
> Another broken promise


Those U-turns burn some serious calories.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## quiet guy (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm sure that caption should just read "Fuck you, fuck you". A typical Tory riposte.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 9, 2022)

"Cripes! You're doing superbly. World-beating. I've got elections in May. Thank you so much, I couldn't be happier."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 10, 2022)

Someone needs to get Zelensky some fresh clothes, he's been in that green fleece since February


----------



## hegley (Apr 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone needs to get Zelensky some fresh clothes, he's been in that green fleece since February


And he still manages to look smarter than Johnson.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 10, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone needs to get Zelensky some fresh clothes, he's been in that green fleece since February


I reckon he might have more than one 


hegley said:


> And he still manages to look smarter than Johnson.


TBF, he could dress in old Russian fatigues full of bullet holes and mud, and STILL look smarter than Johnson...


----------



## Serene (Apr 10, 2022)

Better out than in.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 10, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Only a conflict in an old colonial territory can save him and I can't see any on the horizon. Even then I think the Tory's would want someone else in charge !


I just realised I wrote this a few months ago. Ok it isn't an old colonial territory but isn't Bojo now doing  a Thatcher Falklands tactic?


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 10, 2022)

Serene said:


> Better out than in.



Think that was a follow on


----------



## panpete (Apr 11, 2022)

While I don't watch the news, blame the puppeteers who pull his and others' strings.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 12, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I just realised I wrote this a few months ago. Ok it isn't an old colonial territory but isn't Bojo now doing  a Thatcher Falklands tactic?


Absolutely. Someone posted in another thread about how they saw a street stall bedecked with Ukrainian flags that turned out to be Tories campaigning for the local elections. Blatantly cynical.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

And campaigning backed by Russian money


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> And campaigning backed by Russian money


That Moscow gold of which we've heard so much


----------



## extra dry (Apr 12, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Wasn't he meant to be getting fit after his Covid?
> 
> Another broken promise


Someone, paid for by taxes, is force feeding Boris 'Ten Bellies' Johnson.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2022)

extra dry said:


> Someone, paid for by taxes, is force feeding Boris 'Ten Bellies' Johnson.


I don't imagine there has to be all that much force involved...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I don't imagine there has to be all that much force involved...


If you provide him a pushing instrument and a big bowl of grain he will help you turn his fatty liver into four gras


----------



## Serene (Apr 12, 2022)

Johnson was getting exercise with his tennis partner and advisor Boris Becker, but Becker isnt doing so well at the moment.


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2022)

Breaking news on the BBC that Johnson and Sunak are both getting Covid fines.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> Breaking news on the BBC that Johnson and Sunak are both getting Covid fines.


We all knew there was a reason he went to Kyiv.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> Breaking news on the BBC that Johnson and Sunak are both getting Covid fines.


Wankers.

Johnson is a mealy-mouthed tosspot streak of piss. I'd call him a cunt, but cunts might have some redeeming features.

Sorry, just indulging in some mild catharsis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> We all knew there was a reason he went to Kyiv.


winston churchill famously served as a colonel on the western front. boris johnson didn't even deign to visit the russian front.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> winston churchill famously served as a colonel on the western front. boris johnson didn't even deign to visit the russian front.


He's got enough front of his own


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2022)

So that's what all the non-dom stuff was for...


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 12, 2022)

Lest we forget








						Jacob Rees-Mogg dismisses partygate as 'trivial fluff'
					

The cabinet minister says war in Ukraine has returned a sense of "fundamental seriousness" to politics.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




This is how it will play out. He won't resign.


----------



## Serene (Apr 12, 2022)

If it was Johnson who organised any of the several parties held there he should get the full 10 thousand pound fines, as this is absolutely a no-no place to have one for many reasons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

Serene said:


> If it was Johnson who organised any of the several parties held there he should get the full 10 thousand pound fines, as this is absolutely a no-no place to have one for many reasons.


au contraire. he should be fined £10,000. but it's the second best place in the country to have some sort of super spreader event, after anywhere the royal family are


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Lest we forget
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the torygraph doesn't seem too impressed









						Rishi Sunak apologises over 'partygate' fine but suggests he will not quit
					

Rishi Sunak has signalled he will not quit as Chancellor after receiving a fine from the Metropolitan Police for attending a Downing Street gathering during lockdown.




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 12, 2022)

He wont go


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2022)

Some piddling little amount that will just be for them to laugh about


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the torygraph doesn't seem too impressed
> View attachment 318237
> 
> 
> ...


I'm #22417 in the queue to archive the latest version of that page.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Some piddling little amount that will just be for them to laugh about


tbh even if they were each fined £10k they'd just look through their suit pockets and bring it out in used notes


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh even if they were each fined £10k they'd just look through their suit pockets and bring it out in used notes


Used russian money


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

I don't recall any suggestions that he organised any of the parties, so don't expect £10k fines for him.

What he did suggest, was he would appeal any FPN and go to court, I doubt he will, but I live in hope that it does, and it becomes entertainment for us, and a complete nightmare for him.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2022)

Full house!


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2022)

No one organised them, completely spontaneous, hard to believe but true


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 12, 2022)

Tbh I'm not a fan of FPNs because they give too much power to the police but admit I'm not minding these.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 12, 2022)

Their next defence will be to try to say the punishment is merely piddling, so their offence is no worse that piddling behind the bushes in a lay by.
Sorry folks, let’s move on.

I would like in those circumstances lots of comparisons with the punishments for a few naive youngsters having a barbecue  on a beach or something. I believe sone of those piddling fines were in the region of £10k.

And if the rules were so piddling anyway, how does that justify the action of the police at the vigil for Sarah Everard?

I bet everybody here had many circumstances where obeying the rules impacted us in big and small ways and everything in between.

I expect something like the P&O head honcho reaction, which added up to ‘so what? Wotcha gonna do about it eh.’


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2022)

_"...and it's only Fucking Tuesday" 

_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _"...and it's only Fucking Tuesday"
> 
> _




As funny as that is, the PM and chancellor haven't actually been convicted of anything.


----------



## maomao (Apr 12, 2022)

Fifty quid or ten grand makes no difference. What he really needs is putting out of our misery with a brick to the skull.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 12, 2022)

Aren't they on a 2 week easter break?, itll be old news by the time they get back to work (I use the term loosely)
Or is a recall even remotely on the cards?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 12, 2022)

Rishi always works right through the holidays


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

Sky has been discussing if, after the bad time he's been having recently, this could tip Sunak over the edge, and if he's resigns that will make it even more difficult for Johnson.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Aren't they on a 2 week easter break?, itll be old news by the time they get back to work (I use the term loosely)
> Or is a recall even remotely on the cards?



The Commons return next Tuesday, I doubt it'll be old news by then, the media will be having fun with it over the next few days.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

hmm so has number 10 being leaking all this information on sunak for the last week to deflect from the pm and his missis getting fines


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Commons return next Tuesday, I doubt it'll be old news by then, the media will be having fun with it over the next few days.


Conveniently no PMQs this week eh


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Aren't they on a 2 week easter break?, itll be old news by the time they get back to work (I use the term loosely)
> Or is a recall even remotely on the cards?


being as it is the prime minister who would recall parliament, i leave you to mull over whether johnson will do so


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _"...and it's only Fucking Tuesday"
> 
> _



maybe johnson and sunak will depart public life on friday, which would make this good friday one to remember


----------



## Smangus (Apr 12, 2022)

They should just depart this life and be done with it. Fuckers.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> maybe johnson and sunak will depart public life on friday, which would make this good friday one to remember




we could help them along I've got some wood hanging around just need some nails


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> we could help them along I've got some wood hanging around just need some nails


put the nails into the wood to form some nasty looking weapons and bring them along on friday


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As funny as that is, the PM and chancellor haven't actually been convicted of anything.






> Do Fixed Penalty Notices go on record? *It is not a criminal conviction, yet it can be recorded on the Police National Computer (PCN)*. An FPN must be declared until it is settled, as a criminal conviction.


----------



## Serene (Apr 12, 2022)

They will all be dressing as builders again, now, in their Hi-Viz coats for the cameras.


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 12, 2022)

Sky keeps saying that Sunak might walk if so what then for Johnson?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

he more than likely thrown Carrie under the bus again


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he more than likely thrown Carrie under the bus again




That’s happened at least twice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

Smangus said:


> They should just depart this life and be done with it. Fuckers.


all that is mortal of boris johnson will go to the penguins


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 12, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Sky keeps saying that Sunak might walk if so what then for Johnson?



You can already see what. Tory after Tory is now coming out publicly to state that Johnson must stay due to the Russian invasion of Ukraine. No doubt they think they’ll be able to get rid of him afterwards (and after the May elections). All of the evidence is that they may find that hard going.

The message to citizens is that breaking the law and lying (to Parliament or anyone else) is not very important these days. Sunak will probably go, but a) he was done anyway and b) Johnson will be delighted to see a previously credible rival done in


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 12, 2022)

It appears RIshi Sunak fined for attending Boris Johnson Birthday Party June 2020 according to Sam Coates on Sky News


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 12, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Sky keeps saying that Sunak might walk if so what then for Johnson?


Can't help thinking Sunak's gone off to the US to wonder whether it's worth his while to carry on.

If he resigns over partygate, it will put Johnson in a really difficult position, which might be Sunak's revenge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Can't help thinking Sunak's gone off to the US to wonder whether it's worth his while to carry on.
> 
> If he resigns over partygate, it will put Johnson in a really difficult position, which might be Sunak's revenge.


i'd have thought sunak's revenge would involve much more blood spatter than that


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Sunak's revenge.


Something really nasty someone ate?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Something really nasty someone ate?



john hurt suffering sunak's revenge


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Something really nasty someone ate?


Glad I didnt swallow any of it


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 12, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> It appears RIshi Sunak fined for attending Boris Johnson Birthday Party June 2020 according to Sam Coates on Sky News


The birthday party organised by Carrie.  Mr Johnson and Mr Sunak will be getting cheapie "attendee" PCNs, Mrs Johnson will get the "organiser" biggie - almost certainly because a very senior politician and a very senior police officer will have had a quiet word.  In the court of right wing misogynist public opinion ("The Base"), "Are Boris didn't do much wrong, it was all his mrs doing".

Thus proving (as if it still needed proving) that our Prime Minister is an absolute shit who will even throw his wife under the bus to save his pre-destined prime ministerial skin.  And he himself won't think he's done anything wrong even to her, since he'll tap up some other absolute wanker of a donor to cough up the fine (probably even his £50 too) so she's not even out of pocket financially speaking.  That she's left with a reputation (ironically) of being lower than vermin won't even cross his mind.

For the record, I want Carrie Johnson to be thought of as lower than vermin, but certainly not lower than her husband.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

keeping because of Ukraine is friggin nonsense as well

look at the gift he was given by the Ukrainians during the visit does not take much logic to see thru what they think of the man


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 12, 2022)

Sky has a spreadsheet going to record Cabinet support - blank so far:

OPERATIONAL NOTE We are waiting for Tory MPs - especially the cabinet - to issue messages of support for Boris Johnson and Rishi Sunak The spreadsheet is waiting to record the timing of your statements of support Just a tweet will do @TomLarkinSky


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Sky keeps saying that Sunak might walk if so what then for Johnson?



Looking at the rest of his front bench I'd say his best bet would be to appoint a partially decomposed whelk as chancellor of the exchequer.


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Sky has a spreadsheet going to record Cabinet support - blank so far:
> 
> OPERATIONAL NOTE We are waiting for Tory MPs - especially the cabinet - to issue messages of support for Boris Johnson and Rishi Sunak The spreadsheet is waiting to record the timing of your statements of support Just a tweet will do @TomLarkinSky



I'll have a tenner on Nadine Dorries.


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 12, 2022)

strung out said:


> I'll have a tenner on Nadine Dorries.


She will be first to back Johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> keeping because of Ukraine is friggin nonsense as well
> 
> look at the gift he was given by the Ukrainians during the visit does not take much logic to see thru what they think of the man


we changed prime ministers in each of the world wars - asquith to lloyd george in ww1, and of course chamberlain to churchill in ww2. what the tory party seem to be saying now is that they'd have preferred to keep chamberlain throughout the war years rather than lose him as they did over the conduct of the norway campaign. this is not an opinion the tory party have previously expressed being as chamberlain was until the cameron years seen as the most useless tory pm


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

lefty
luvvie
lynch 
mob
bingo


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

oh: and of course we lost churchill to attlee in the 1945 general election which took place while the war with japan was still raging


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 12, 2022)

Well Ruth Davidson is the first major Tory to call for the Prime minister to go


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Well Ruth Davidson is the first major Tory to call for the Prime minister to go


"major" doing the heavy lifting there.


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> "major" doing the heavy lifting there.



She's a "major" in Tory circles even if the rest of the normal population haven't really heard of her.

A pudgy, vacuous little sac of squirming appetities with absolutely no redeeming features, but not in the same league as Johnson.

The mutual loathing between the two has long been established.

Davidson's "reputation" appears to be based on merely losing to the SNP in Scotland, rather than being absolutely humiliated. Oh, and some fawning op-eds from what's left of the Tory press north of the border, and credulous centrist simpletons in London, gulled by the fact that she's a. gay and b. not obviously a fascist.


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 12, 2022)

Anyway, Johnson will brazen this out. You just watch.

The only thing that will sink him is Sunak resigning and swanning off to the USA to profit from the NHS sale he negotiated. If Sunak resigns then the case for Jonson not doing so becomes really tricky.

Not that it will stop the cunt trying.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Anyway, Johnson will brazen this out. You just watch.
> 
> The only thing that will sink him is Sunak resigning and swanning off to the USA to profit from the NHS sale he negotiated. If Sunak resigns then the case for Jonson not doing so becomes really tricky.
> 
> Not that it will stop the cunt trying.


The only thing that can sink Johnson is the PCP and their craven bottling will be another mark of their eternal shame.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 12, 2022)

In light of questions over whether a chemical attack took place, he won't be dropped.


----------



## Serene (Apr 12, 2022)

Johnson has said there has been a mistake. He said that the Police havent issued him a fine, but that they have told him that he is fine and the matter is over.



Johnson this afternoon.


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2022)

I think Johnson should declare himself a freeman on the land, exert his sovereign citizenship and say nothing else to parliament other than 'Man overboard!' and 'Abandon ship!'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

Voley said:


> I think Johnson should declare himself a freeman on the land, exert his sovereign citizenship and say nothing else to parliament other than 'Man overboard!' and 'Abandon ship!'


Could we not put him on a ship and scuttle it at sea, to give his man overboard and abandon ship calls more feeling?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2022)

Voley said:


> I think Johnson should declare himself a freeman on the land, exert his sovereign citizenship and say nothing else to parliament other than 'Man overboard!' and 'Abandon ship!'



Quick, he's gone boat happy!


----------



## Voley (Apr 12, 2022)

Tbf if he did do that, it'd make about as much sense as that Peppa Pig load of twaddle he came out with recently.


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 12, 2022)

Roger Gale has been wheeled out on R4 to say "now is not the time" and Evan Davis has moved on with indecent haste. Also claimed that the convention of resigning for misleading the house no longer applies, as Patel didn't resign having misled the house over asylum centres (not) having been set up in Calais.

They are not going anywhere. They do not care what we think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Roger Gale has been wheeled out on R4 to say "now is not the time" and Evan Davis has moved on with indecent haste. Also claimed that the convention of resigning for misleading the house no longer applies, as Patel didn't resign having misled the house over asylum centres (not) having been set up in Calais.
> 
> They are not going anywhere. They do not care what we think.


Let's move on without them then


----------



## brogdale (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As funny as that is, the PM and chancellor haven't actually been convicted of anything.


Let's hope that he refuses to pay up and asserts his 'innocence' in the courts, then!


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 12, 2022)

He wont go and he wont be pushed, the whole tory party is rotten to the core.
 Whatever they say in public this sort of behaviour is nothing to a tory, they do worse every day.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Let's hope that he refuses to pay up and asserts his 'innocence' in the courts, then!


I think he'll loudly assert his innocence and make noises about standing it up in court, then just quietly pay it and hope it all goes away. Assuming he doesn't end up with an accumulator bet of FPNs...


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2022)

I suspect that if they survive the next 24 hours they will stay, give or take the sub plot of sunak resigning and that putting pressure on johnson.  After that, it's back to the possibility of the 50 or so (?) letters being submitted.  This might get a few more in, as might losing a few councils, though I suspect a few of the earlier ones will now have been withdrawn.  

Must admit, I didn't think the Met would fine any cabinet members. Same time, johnson et al basically won this when the Sue Gray investigation got put on the back burner.  Getting a semi-criminal fine months on and in a time of war is better for them than a damming report when public outrage was back at it's highest.

Still, the whole thing is fucking staggering, especially for those of us who lost people that Summer.  Similarly, not just lying to parliament, but serial brazen lies.  I don't want to get into pompous territory about 'standards in public life' - all that stuff is part of the fluff and self delusion of politics - but fucking hell, brass necked, look you in the eye fucking lying.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think he'll loudly assert his innocence and make noises about standing it up in court, then just quietly pay it and hope it all goes away. Assuming he doesn't end up with an accumulator bet of FPNs...



He's already announced that he has paid this fine. 

Hopefully there's more coming his way.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2022)

By the by, I'm only just catching up with this. Have the Met got more party stuff to wade through?   Presumably the Sue Gray report should be pretty much ready to go when the Met finish their investigation.

Edit, I mean her _final _report.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's already announced that he has paid this fine.
> 
> Hopefully there's more coming his way.


I'll go to court. Another fucking lie.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> By the by, I'm only just catching up with this. Have the Met got more party stuff to wade through?   Presumably the Sue Gray report should be pretty much ready to go when the Met finish their investigation.



It seems the Met has got more to do yet.


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2022)

This could be the first of many fines. 🍿


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2022)

As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.

I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


Or the next year or two? No, the fucker needs to be gone. What's that sack of shite doing that anybody else couldn't do.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.



Nah fuck that, we yoinked Chamberlain we can yoink the cut-price Churchill cosplayer


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


I get the sentiment but I'm not sure what difference it makes if Bojo is involved or not.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I get the sentiment but I'm not sure what difference it makes if Bojo is involved or not.


See above.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hardly the fucking same. They're all out the traps now.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


I slightly struggle with the idea that johnson is leading the West's response to Ukraine *, or indeed gives a shit about it (or that he gives a shit about anything other than himself).  If that wasn't the case he'd have started by giving back all the money he's chiselled out of the Russian oligarch's. If I remember rightly, he was wining and dining the wife of the former deputy Russian finance minister the very night war started.

Yeah, I sort of agree and would certainly agree with you if we were ourselves at war.  But ultimately this is johnson, so if the slug went there'd be an equally clueless invertebrate ready to step up.

* Realise you might not be saying that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.



Ben Wallace is doing the heavy lifting on the UK's response to the war, the ape Johnson just signs it off & takes the glory where he can, it wouldn't change anything if the twat was gone.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

I love Susie.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> See above.


There were rumours that Zelenskyy had a special mission for him in the Ukrainian Tractor Corps.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> There were rumours that Zelenskyy had a special mission for him in the Ukrainian Tractor Corps.
> 
> View attachment 318260


He needs to be under it.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 12, 2022)

Voley said:


> I think Johnson should declare himself a freeman on the land, exert his sovereign citizenship and say nothing else to parliament other than 'Man overboard!' and 'Abandon ship!'



I can see it ending in a Raoul Moat-style standoff, with Gazza turning up with some roast swan and champagne for Johnson.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

Sooner we get rid of him the better our chances are of avoiding ww3.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 12, 2022)

I got up early and it was my birfday!
Aw fucking diddums you lying slug.
I would start actual work on the premises at 7.10.
Often finish after 6.
But I knew the speed limit on my drive home, even on my birthday.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

Voley said:


> I think Johnson should declare himself a freeman on the land, exert his sovereign citizenship and say nothing else to parliament other than 'Man overboard!' and 'Abandon ship!'



if he is ok a ship I think it's fair game to shout him, just let him open his mouth once

*bang 

"a sad case of being boat happy Mr Officer"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> if he is ok a ship I think it's fair game to shout him, just let him open his mouth once
> 
> *bang
> 
> "a sad case of being boat happy Mr Officer"


It'd certainly mean today would be referred to as the glorious twelfth forever


----------



## contadino (Apr 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I slightly struggle with the idea that johnson is leading the West's response to Ukraine *, or indeed gives a shit about it (or that he gives a shit about anything other than himself).  If that wasn't the case he'd have started by giving back all the money he's chiselled out of the Russian oligarch's. If I remember rightly, he was wining and dining the wife of the former deputy Russian finance minister the very night war started.
> 
> Yeah, I sort of agree *and would certainly agree with you if we were ourselves at war.  Bu*t ultimately this is johnson, so if the slug went there'd be an equally clueless invertebrate ready to step up.
> 
> * Realise you might not be saying that.


If we were involved in a war, I'd be shitting it with that bellend making decisions. He's proven repeatedly that his only real skill is making precisely the wrong call and laughing about it. He's a danger to everyone and needs to be removed pronto.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


There are far more capable people to deal with the Ukraine situation, frankly its the sort of excuse Tory ministers use for not outing the twat and its nonsense

ETA fecking ell he's already using that excuse to excuse himself the shameless feck


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2022)

Powerful stuff that is unlikely to make a difference. At least not now, but I dont rule out the possibility of this stuff becoming more of an issue again if we face an especially bad Covid threat in future, a possibility which this letter alludes to.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It'd certainly mean today would be referred to as the glorious twelfth forever



if only to annoy the orange men more


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

He's apologized for breaking the rules now, should be pressed to apologize for lying to parliament and the rest of us.


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> There are far more capable people to deal with the Ukraine situation, frankly its the sort of excuse Tory ministers use for not outing the twat and its nonsense
> 
> ETA fecking ell he's already using that excuse to excuse himself the shameless feck



Chris Bryant provided a handy guide.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 12, 2022)

elbows said:


>



25% are really thick as shit


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> There are far more capable people to deal with the Ukraine situation, frankly its the sort of excuse Tory ministers use for not outing the twat and its nonsense
> 
> ETA fecking ell he's already using that excuse to excuse himself the shameless feck


Yep. And, of course, the good stuff is happening _despite_ the prick, not because of him.


----------



## elbows (Apr 12, 2022)

I laughed when I say this bit from the BBC live updates page (18:20 entry https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-61083566 ):



> I couldn't be everywhere at once, says PM







> Asked if he will now resign, Boris Johnson repeats his apology and his desire to "get on with the job".
> 
> On the subject of further fines, he says he takes "full responsibility for everything" but adds that Downing Street is 15,000 square feet and has hundreds of officials working there.
> 
> ...



If he'd been evrywhere at once then he'd be in even more shit now, with quite the collection of fines.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> He's apologized for breaking the rules now, should be pressed to apologize for lying to parliament and the rest of us.



A ‘full apology’ in fact. Whatever the fuck that is worth. He also said a while back he’d take ‘full responsibility’ which also means absolutely fuck all. It’s about as much value as ‘thoughts and prayers’.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 12, 2022)

A quarter of British people don't actively believe he lied when he literally lied. In public. The fuuuuuuck is wrong with them! Fuck the UK and fuck the corporate press that champions this shitty government and its rich enablers.

TBH, I think if he goes he's only gonna get replaced with another arsehole, maybe even a worse one, but I'll still be glad to see him go for the sake of people who lost loved ones to covid while he was taking the piss. And also because he deserves to be publicly kicked out. But I doubt he'll feel a jot of shame. And he'll still be rich.

😤

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.
/rant


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

Whoever had Dorries scoops the sweepstake


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2022)

strung out said:


> I'll have a tenner on Nadine Dorries.


And I'd have won that bet, but she was too quick off the blocks, even for me.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


I would have thought that this just emphasises the need for change...unless you think that a lying criminal idiot is the best leadership we and the Ukranians deserve?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

6 FPN'S? Each or between them. Have I missed something?
UK PM Boris Johnson fined over Downing Street lockdown parties 

The Prime Minister and the Chancellor of the Exchequer have today received notification that the Metropolitan Police intend to issue them with six penalty notices," a spokesman for 10 Downing Street told Euronews.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2022)

Why are you doing this Johnson ? It’s shite, you know it’s shite and you are not up to it. You cowardly fucking twat


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2022)

Pure self interest innit.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 12, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> 6 FPN'S? Each or between them. Have I missed something?
> UK PM Boris Johnson fined over Downing Street lockdown parties
> 
> The Prime Minister and the Chancellor of the Exchequer have today received notification that the Metropolitan Police intend to issue them with six penalty notices," a spokesman for 10 Downing Street told Euronews.


Between them, but it could doesn't say who gets what. Could be 3 each, or Johnson gets 5 and Sunak 3, wish it was clearer.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

had someone at work today start trying to defend the  PM and his record

got told to shut his fucking yap quite by people not just me


hopefully the anger of this remains till the next voting day and the cunt will be out


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I would have thought that this just emphasises the need for change...unless you think that a lying criminal idiot is the best leadership we and the Ukranians deserve?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



I can see both sides. It's not so much Boris himself but changing leader and everything that goes with it, potential reshuffles, ministers being moved etc would prove a massive distraction for all government. I'd personally rather wait until we see how the next two weeks or so play out, it's too chaotic and unpredictable right now. And then get rid of the lying cheating cunt. He has to be luckiest politician ever to occupy Downing St to potentially get away with this.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

can you imagine if boris was the last pm


shoot the lying bastard and be done with it


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2022)

Fabricant being a complete cunt here:


----------



## Cerv (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I can see both sides. It's not so much Boris himself but changing leader and everything that goes with it, potential reshuffles, ministers being moved etc would prove a massive distraction for all government. I'd personally rather wait until we see how the next two weeks or so play out, it's too chaotic and unpredictable right now. And then get rid of the lying cheating cunt. He has to be luckiest politician ever to occupy Downing St to potentially get away with this.


the new PM could just not have a reshuffle immediately. put it off a few weeks and everyone stays in place for the sake of stability.

but tbh apart from the few major jobs (foreign office, defence, home office, …) are there any that really the disruption a change of minister would have much impact on the UK's response to the Russian invasion ?


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2022)

I mean, I would say that it's laying stuff extremely fucking bare about what these pricks think of anybody but themselves but surely anybody capable of saving was already able to see that?


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2022)

Cerv said:


> the new PM could just not have a reshuffle immediately. put it off a few weeks and everyone stays in place for the sake of stability.
> 
> but tbh apart from the few major jobs (foreign office, defence, home office, …) are there any that really the disruption a change of minister would have much impact on the UK's response to the Russian invasion ?



I dont know how it works TBH. Would there need to be a leadership contest immediately and Raab take over while that drags on?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2022)

They are all completely inadequate to the task at hand and in fact have no real interest in addressing the issues that we face.


Cerv said:


> the new PM could just not have a reshuffle immediately. put it off a few weeks and everyone stays in place for the sake of stability.
> 
> but tbh apart from the few major jobs (foreign office, defence, home office, …) are there any that really the disruption a change of minister would have much impact on the UK's response to the Russian invasion ?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

Have you seen the worldwide leaders  response to Boris Johnsons input on ukraine



we need this gobshite in a world crisis as much as need a hold in the head
No matter how the tory party tries to portay the prick as uniting the western response


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I dont know how it works TBH. Would there need to be a leadership contest immediately and Raab take over while that drags on?


The man who thought the sea was closed? Just... no.


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2022)

There's always a war on somewhere. Not sure why this one means we have to keep Johnson around. Unless Putin wears the same shoes. In that case there's a chance he'll shoot him in the foot by accident I suppose.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2022)

Peston seems to have had some sort of epiphany:


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2022)

Should be Rees Mogg he could start assembling cavalry and musketeer divisions right away.


----------



## A380 (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Should be Rees Mogg he could start assembling cavalry and musketeer divisions right away.


TBF Mogg would look good on the balcony of the Banqueting House...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Should be Rees Mogg he would get his nanny to start assembling cavalry and musketeer divisions right away.



CTFY


----------



## Cerv (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I dont know how it works TBH. Would there need to be a leadership contest immediately and Raab take over while that drags on?


good question
I know that the Conservative party rulebook gives the 1922 committee and the party board a good deal of leeway in agreeing exactly how each contest will be run each time it comes up (timelines, etc). but dunno how much exactly.

fwiw, May became 'acting leader' for June / July 2019 after she resigned. rather than only loosing the leadership position after the contest.
but you would imagine if ousted in a no-confidence vote that they'd appoint a different acting leader rather than stay on. you'd hope so anyway.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2022)

Hmmm... I wonder. Raab got demoted from foreign secretary around the same time all these leaks came out which he was extremely pissed off about. Demanded to be Deputy PM at least instead, which Boris agreed to. And now he's potentially going to be PM himself in the very near future as these leaks bring Boris down.

Is he that machiavellian?


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Hmmm... I wonder. Raab got demoted from foreign secretary around the same time all these leaks came out which he was extremely pissed off about. Demanded to be Deputy PM at least instead, which Boris agreed to. And now he's potentially going to be PM himself in the very near future as these leaks bring Boris down.
> 
> Is he that machiavellian?


He didn't know that Dover was a port.


----------



## agricola (Apr 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Peston seems to have had some sort of epiphany:




he is just bitter because noone rang him up to tell him what was happening


----------



## Sue (Apr 12, 2022)

tommers said:


> He didn't know that Dover was a port.


That's what he _wanted_ us to think, being a Machavellian mastermind and all.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Hmmm... I wonder. Raab got demoted from foreign secretary around the same time all these leaks came out which he was extremely pissed off about. Demanded to be Deputy PM at least instead, which Boris agreed to. And now he's potentially going to be PM himself in the very near future as these leaks bring Boris down.
> 
> Is he that machiavellian?



only if he being doing a serious keyser soze impression for years


be surprised if they don't have to  write  L and R into his shoes


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

agricola said:


> he is just bitter because noone rang him up to tell him what was happening



Noones got time to draw little stick figures for everything that needs explaining to him


----------



## Leighsw2 (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


I remind you that the Chamberlain Government fell after the Norway debate and was replaced by the Churcill-led coalition just at the point where France was being invaded by Germany in May 1940. So, no, I don't think Johnson should stay!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Whoever had Dorries scoops the sweepstake


TBF, she probably hasn't quite understood the situation. What might be basic principles to us are as quantum chromodynamics to her...


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2022)

Shitloads of vermin MP's on Twitter repeating the mantra that we ought to 'move on'. Like fuck we do.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 12, 2022)

Journalist outside number 10 on itv,  and there's a crowd playing ' you've got a fight for your right to party'


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> That's what he _wanted_ us to think, being a Machavellian mastermind and all.


4D chess.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2022)

Tomorrow's Mirror.


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2022)

Sue said:


> That's what he _wanted_ us to think, being a Machavellian mastermind and all.


Raab and Putin playing 4D chess all this time. Now it all makes sense.


----------



## magneze (Apr 12, 2022)

Snap 🕺


----------



## steveseagull (Apr 12, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as loathe Boris, I really dont think this is the right moment for regime change here in the UK. There's something else a little more pressing happening elsewhere which I think he should be focusing on.
> 
> I think at least wait until we see how it plays out in the East of Ukraine over the next week or two.


Good grief. he is is one of the least suited people in the country to be dealing with this. Get rid. ASAP


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Have you seen the worldwide leaders  response to Boris Johnsons input on ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He really does look like Billy 'No Mates' Bunter in that vid. It's not a wonder we're a laughing stock.

What angers me about the smug cunt is there are a number of people who toed the line during the pandemic not just because of their social responsibility but also because they knew if they didn't and got caught it could have serious ramifications for their jobs. What a fine example we have running this country.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

job is one thing and i understand but the people who put thier lives on hold, people who lost people


Boris the Granny snatcher


but he could have a drink whilst doing it


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2022)

Lovely bit of reportage here, in a nutshell:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2022)

I _sincerely_ doubt this is true.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

you think they planned to have Sanuk take the Sword for Boris 

it his fault we raised national insurance not shut up

will see who still standing this time next week


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2022)

he must stay until he is broken


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 12, 2022)

imagine a big sound system outside #10 playing _Rip it up and start again_ on repeat. forever


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Lovely bit of reportage here, in a nutshell:



Bob on. I usually find him a bit nauseating but I enjoyed that.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Apr 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> imagine a big sound system outside #10 playing _Rip it up and start again_ on repeat. forever


Russ Abbott would be more fitting.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> imagine a big sound system outside #10 playing _Rip it up and start again_ on repeat. forever



imagine Boris giving a speech after the birds were sent into the air


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I _sincerely_ doubt this is true.




It's not but he's the first to get fingered for it


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Journalist outside number 10 on itv,  and there's a crowd playing ' you've got a fight for your right to party'


It was Steve Bray.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2022)

Yet Dawn Butler got kicked out of the commons for rightly calling him a liar. Messed up system.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Yet Dawn Butler got kicked out of the commons for rightly calling him a liar. Messed up system.


And Ian blackford.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> And Ian blackford.


That's true as well. Forgot that.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 13, 2022)

What a small character. A senior pol breaks the law you're gone in a democracy. Toff prick.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 13, 2022)

Ian Dunt from the ‘I’ on Sky’s press review, starts an auto-rant about the Mail's front page with, ‘that’s the most grotesque combination of gibbering lunacies and lack of standards I’ve seen on the front page of a British newspaper in a very long time’, watch the full segment from this point -


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2022)

Corbyn done it


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I _sincerely_ doubt this is true.



It's demonstrably not true if you count international law.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I _sincerely_ doubt this is true.



Of course it isn't true


----------



## Winot (Apr 13, 2022)

Very good grilling of Grant Shapps/Michael Green on the Today programme by Nick Robinson. Completely skewered the slippery fucker.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 13, 2022)

I get that its just a release thing, but its at the point now that making fun of it just depresses me, every lambasting image I see just reminds me that none of it will change anything


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 13, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



Urgent exit required for Johnson


----------



## Serene (Apr 13, 2022)

On the news video yesterday where they showed Johnstone and Sunak on a loop pouring pints of beer and lifting kegs, the staff at the brewery picked up the kegs which were empty and very light, and then Sunak and Johnstone picked them up and they both acted like the kegs were very heavy to put across to the cameras that they were doing some hard work.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2022)

Serene said:


> On the news video yesterday where they showed Johnstone and Sunak on a loop pouring pints of beer and lifting kegs, the staff at the brewery picked up the kegs which were empty and very light, and then Sunak and Johnstone picked them up and they both acted like the kegs were very heavy to put across to the cameras that they were doing some hard work.


It's so fucking transparent. And yet I imagine loads of people still fall for it


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Apr 13, 2022)

Voley said:


>



Nicely understated.


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Nicely understated.


I think it might just be the most LibDem thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2022)

so watching the telly this morning I heard  anglea Epstein defend the pm for this

and then calling for the people who tore down the colston statue to be prosecuted as they avoided the law

the brass neck of these wankers


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so watching the telly this morning I heard  anglea Epstein defend the pm for this
> 
> and then calling for the people who tore down the colston statue to be prosecuted as they avoided the law
> 
> the brass neck of these wankers


They were acquitted by a jury of their peers. Doesn't Angela know that is how justice is done in this country. Now as this doesn't suit the Culture War narrative with all those 'lefty'* lawyers and jurors, do they now propose suspending trial by jury for verdicts they don't like.    

I'm sure that is one of the indicators of being a certain type of government. IIRC beginning with 'f'


*lefty in this is case being defined as a person with normal levels of intelligence, empathy and command of the facts.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm waiting for the mail to blame the lefty for trying to cancel the PM


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2022)

You may enjoy this short Twitter thread on the Scottish Tories' luckless attempts at vote gathering for the council elections in Edinburgh today. NB Barnton should be a hotbed of Tory votes (million pound houses aplenty)


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## steeplejack (Apr 13, 2022)

zombie centrism, 2022:


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 13, 2022)

My guess is they'll keep going until the May local elections, see how they go. If they go badly they can then eject Johnson blame everything on him.


----------



## Supine (Apr 13, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> zombie centrism, 2022:
> 
> View attachment 318397



You do know he’s trolling them don't you?


----------



## Supine (Apr 13, 2022)

Justice Minister has gone


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2022)

Supine said:


> Justice Minister has gone



He's a lord. He can afford to have standards.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Smangus (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2022)

From a BBC piece about Wolfson quitting:



> There hasn't been much public criticism of Boris Johnson from his own side since the police fined him for breaking Covid rules.
> 
> But the resignation of Lord Wolfson reflects private concerns that some have.
> 
> ...



Thats from Vicki Young in this piece: Minister Lord David Wolfson quits over Covid law-breaking at No 10


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> From a BBC piece about Wolfson quitting:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats from Vicki Young in this piece: Minister Lord David Wolfson quits over Covid law-breaking at No 10


They'll be queuing to throw Johnson under a 24 bus after the local elections


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> They'll be queuing to throw Johnson under a 24 bus after the local elections


Or under 24 buses just to make sure..


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Or under 24 buses just to make sure..


Sure the bus driver would reverse over him to make sure


----------



## not a trot (Apr 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Sure the bus driver would reverse over him to make sure


A steam roller would do the job.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2022)

not a trot said:


> A steam roller would do the job.


Yeh but the 24 runs up Whitehall ever 6-10 minutes


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Apr 13, 2022)

Lol:


----------



## Supine (Apr 13, 2022)

The Mirror are reporting that Boris Johnspam is going to get another three party fines.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

So £40 in total? That'll lurn him


----------



## Supine (Apr 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> So £40 in total? That'll lurn him



I think each time a fine is given it doubles. Exponential growth. Let’s hope the fucker gets a high R number.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

Aha so £10 + £20 + £40 + £80? £150 that _will _lurn im. Better would have been £1000 +... = £15000 he still wouldn't notice it


----------



## not a trot (Apr 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Aha so £10 + £20 + £40 + £80? £150 that _will _lurn im. Better would have been £1000 +... = £15000 he still wouldn't notice it


Carrie, get yer fucking purse out.


----------



## Supine (Apr 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Aha so £10 + £20 + £40 + £80? £150 that _will _lurn im. Better would have been £1000 +... = £15000 he still wouldn't notice it



I thought they started as fifty quid fines but doesn’t really matter. Each one will be a little nail in his political coffin hopefully. Fingers crossed.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

Ah you're probably right


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2022)

Please let this be true.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> So £40 in total? That'll lurn him



40 quid i'd shoot him for that

It's honest money






*waves at security services


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> 40 quid i'd shoot him for that
> 
> It's honest money
> 
> ...


I'll do it for two Bob.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 13, 2022)

old money?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> 40 quid i'd shoot him for that
> 
> It's honest money
> 
> ...


SS says: cash or card?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 14, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Please let this be true.



Seems legit that some FBPE frother would have the inside track on this…


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 14, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Seems legit that some FBPE frother would have the inside track on this…


Not sure where I said it was legit.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2022)

He's been pampered whilst he's learned to use and abuse every advantage which was given to him. Never been accountable. A walking disaster.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2022)

He now appears keen to reinstate the failed penal colony system in a deal with Paul Kagame, the ruler of Rwanda( no friend of free speech, a working presss, opposition, fond of rigged trials +elections - both resulting in long terms etc, expect a Peerage if he carries this out) to house young male asylum seekers who have crossed the Channel by boat - UK to sign deal to send asylum seekers to Rwanda for processing - He looks a simple buffoon but he is a bitter tand twisted little sadist who has collected a bunch of equally debased yesmen, all who are left are locked into Boris surviving, collectively, all had a hand on the knife that did it. So bound by the web of mutual lies, they will be hard seperate. As with any any encrustation of carapaced beings, I suggest hammer drills


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2022)

Rwanda a microstate  best known for massive 'ethnic cleansing'.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 14, 2022)

Double whammy to any that hope he'll go
1. subject changed, press talk about something else
2. massive appeal to the Tory base

Its all about saving Boris now, thank fuck the Ukrainians said they used their own missiles to hit the Mockba or he'd be in full on Winston mode today


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 14, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Double whammy to any that hope he'll go
> 1. subject changed, press talk about something else
> 2. massive appeal to the Tory base



Correct, and to be fair the ‘send them to Rwanda’ policy is going to play very well for him. However, there are further fines to come and the Sue Grey report, so moving on is going to be impossible. Even the flaccid Labour Party should be able to inflict some damage in the May elections. The cost of living crisis will ensure continued mass unpopularity for Johnson. 

Whilst none of this really matters - if Johnson goes some other scumbag will replace him, and in the midst of the political class intrigue are hundreds of thousands of lives lost to covid, rising inequality and poverty etc - seeing Johnson continually battered is quite enjoyable


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 14, 2022)

Jesus it is say any old shit to save the big dog season again

did the Albanians not say it would be illegal to make this move last year

even sending Patel over to do her Thatcher face impression for the photo ops

guess this will work as about as much as any of the other bold claims from the home office


----------



## Serene (Apr 14, 2022)

Johnson will probably be on the phone to Putin this week to ask him to prolong the war in Ukraine for another month to distract people from the Tory party, and his own troubles. At least until their penalty notices run out.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 14, 2022)

Sadly, nowhere near enough.


----------



## maomao (Apr 14, 2022)

Meh. We'll just get Truss and ww3. What's the fucking point in shuffling deckchairs on the Titanic.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Between them, but it could doesn't say who gets what. Could be 3 each, or Johnson gets 5 and Sunak 3, wish it was clearer.


 I can't even add up. Look at how the fury induced by that prick destroyed my branes.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 15, 2022)

And another


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2022)

Anyone know where this is from? 
Note the nose wipe!


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 15, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anyone know where this is from?
> Note the nose wipe!





Calamity1971 said:


>











						Pink-eyed terminators and limbless chickens: Boris Johnson's UN speech in quotes
					

PM uses his General Assembly speech on the challenges of technology to paint a dystopian view before returning to political crisis at home




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 17, 2022)

Cunt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 17, 2022)

> Members of the press team downstairs are said to have heard Abba music blaring from the flat. But his presence at the earlier event would be particularly problematic for Johnson because it places him front and centre of a social event in No 10.
> 
> They also argue that it is impossible to reconcile Johnson’s presence at the event and his drinking with staff with his statements in the House of Commons.
> 
> “It’s evidence that he didn’t accidentally mislead the House, he deliberately misled the House,” said one insider. “The PM was drinking himself and attending the Friday night wash-up drinks, something he said he never knew existed.”





> A source who has seen a picture from a party during lockdown said: “It was in Downing Street, people around the table, and there was loads of alcohol. If you put that picture on the front pages, I think a lot of people, MPs, who have priced a lot of stuff in will not have priced that in, because it looks like a massive piss-up.”



Full Sunday Times' article - archive.ph


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 17, 2022)

Bet those photographers must be minted with all the cash Tory donors will have pushed their way to destroy the evidence.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 17, 2022)

contadino said:


> If we were involved in a war, I'd be shitting it with that bellend making decisions. He's proven repeatedly that his only real skill is making precisely the wrong call and laughing about it. He's a danger to everyone and needs to be removed pronto.



He wouldn't be making the calls, or not in any meaningful sense anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Apr 18, 2022)

Fairly predictably the scumbag intends to brazen it out. More front than M&S. The Times article seems to be free to read atm and it's not on archive.ph right now:





__





						The Times & The Sunday Times
					

News and opinion from The Times & The Sunday Times




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2022)

Clearly needs a larger fine.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Fairly predictably the scumbag intends to brazen it out. More front than M&S. The Times article seems to be free to read atm and it's not on archive.ph right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course breaking the laws he makes is business as usual for the prime minister


----------



## brogdale (Apr 18, 2022)

The odd thing is, he had the opportunity to decline the Met's FPN to prove his innocence in a court of law.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2022)

Is paying it an admission of guilt? Not that it would make any difference to him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 18, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The odd thing is, he had the opportunity to decline the Met's FPN to prove his innocence in a court of law.



I don't think it's that odd TBH, it would have ended-up being a right circus for him, it's a shame, because it would have been good entertainment and funny as fuck if he lost.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't think it's that odd TBH, it would have ended-up being a right circus for him, it's a shame, because it would have been good entertainment and funny as fuck if he lost.


Let's wait till all the fpn are in


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Fairly predictably the scumbag intends to brazen it out. More front than M&S. The Times article seems to be free to read atm and it's not on archive.ph right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC by accepting and paying a fixed penalty notice you're in effect pleading guilty to a crime.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 18, 2022)

Contempt of court?

 "behavior that opposes or defies the authority, justice, and dignity of the court"


----------



## Raheem (Apr 18, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Contempt of court?
> 
> "behavior that opposes or defies the authority, justice, and dignity of the court"


Case hasn't been to court, though, and they haven't quite got round to making contempt of police a crime.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 18, 2022)

Worth a listen:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Case hasn't been to court, though, and they haven't quite got round to making contempt of police a crime.


don't give them ideas


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 18, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Contempt of court?
> 
> "behavior that opposes or defies the authority, justice, and dignity of the court"



Good luck getting the met police to lift him for that.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2022)

Just...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Just...



a savaging at the hands of kay burley


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> IIRC by accepting and paying a fixed penalty notice you're in effect pleading guilty to a crime.


yeh no one ever got off by pleading guilty


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2022)

You say that but I'd bet a few MPs and police and their mates have done.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Just...




Sadness in his eyes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2022)

Apparently Johnson is addressing the Commons at 4.30pm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently Johnson is addressing the Commons at 4.30pm.


they should get him in the corner by the speaker's chair and give him a good scragging


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 19, 2022)

The prime Minister is deluded and a liar and Brandon Lewis has no problem with that. What a state


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

They should throw a surprise party for him. A leaving party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> They should throw a surprise party for him. A leaving party.


perhaps a scaffold might be erected outside the banqueting house on whitehall and the prime minister exhorted to make a brief valedictory address, before in true roman style he is borne aloft to the top of the victoria tower (no tarpeian rock being available) and cast down.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> They should throw a surprise party for him. A leaving party.


Hmm it may be this (not a fucking chance in reality though)


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Hmm it may be this (not a fucking chance in reality though)



Sounds interesting I wonder what going to happen here?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Sounds interesting I wonder what going to happen here?


A few rounds of "for hes a jolly good fellow" a cake, and some beers


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Sounds interesting I wonder what going to happen here?



The speakers going to call a vote for contempt and they are going to be whipped to say it’s fine.


This is the point at which you show a fucking spine and say no it’s not but we’ll see who doesn’t fold.


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The speakers going to call a vote for contempt and they are going to be whipped to say it’s fine.
> 
> 
> This is the point at which you show a fucking spine and say no it’s not but we’ll see who doesn’t fold.


Yes how many Tories are going to tow the Party line on that?


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 19, 2022)

Well be able to move on then with it all dealt with


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Yes how many Tories are going to tow the Party line on that?


i'm told there'll be a majority of ~35 for the government


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Well be able to move on then with it all dealt with


we'll be able to move on them then with it all dealt with?
we'll be able to move on them then and get it dealt with?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Yes how many Tories are going to tow the Party line on that?



Hopefully enough to fatally damage Johnson but not enough to end it here and now. Let hope this drags on and on through the Gray report, the further Met Police FPN’s and the May elections. Let’s hope it finishes the Tories for a generation


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2022)

Why go for half measures? 'Completely finishes' has a nice ring to it.


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Yes how many Tories are going to tow the Party line on that?


Apparently the opposition parties know they wont win this vote, but it will force all the Tories who have previously kept quiet as to where they stand on Johnsons rule-breaking to show their hand, which will then be used in local election material to have a go at them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2022)

The house is packed, and the circus is about to start.


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The house is packed, and the circus is about to start.



I'm tuning in to sample the atmosphere but I've got the volume off at the moment because Patels Rwanda stuff is still dragging on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> I'm tuning in to sample the atmosphere but I've got the volume off at the moment because Patels Rwanda stuff is still dragging on.



I am watching Sky, they cut away from that nonsense some time ago.


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Its time.


----------



## stavros (Apr 19, 2022)

The vote on whether he lied is going ahead. Presumably several hundred Tories will then lie to the House in saying they don't think Johnson lied.

Is the parking fine parallel the best the Tory spin doctors can come up with? I've heard Lewis use that three times today.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 19, 2022)

Wondering how long it would take to mention Putin. Up next... The fastest growing economy in the G7.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 19, 2022)

stavros said:


> The vote on whether he lied is going ahead. Presumably several hundred Tories will then lie to the House in saying they don't think Johnson lied.
> 
> Is the parking fine parallel the best the Tory spin doctors can come up with? I've heard Lewis use that three times today.


Speeding ticket also.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 19, 2022)

It’s ok to break the law in a car is also a fucking shit attitude we need to stomp out


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 19, 2022)

Fabricunt laughing whilst starmer talks of a family losing someone to covid! 
I'm fucking livid now.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2022)

Even if it is a cop comment...that's quite good and reels in both other parties!


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 19, 2022)

> A poll by JLPartners found that just 16 per cent of people would use positive language to describe the prime minister with more than 70 per cent characterising him in negative terms.



 I dont know who to regard as the thickest, the 16%ers or the 14%ers


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I dont know who to regard as the thickest, the 16%ers or the 14%ers


What's "thick" about the wealthy talking up a politician who exists to defend their wealth?


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What's "thick" about the wealthy talking up a politician who exists to defend their wealth?


You know this 16%?, mates are they?


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Mark Harper the first Tory today to stick the knife in during this debate - no longer thinks Johnson is worthy of the great office he holds.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Mark Harper the first Tory today to stick the knife in during this debate - no longer thinks Johnson is worthy of the great office he holds.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 19, 2022)

Indeed, the knives are out amidst the squirming and deflection.


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Is Dorries asleep?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I dont know who to regard as the thickest, the 16%ers or the 14%ers


I'm not surprised to see you confused again


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Is Dorries asleep?


Just brain dead


----------



## andysays (Apr 19, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I dont know who to regard as the thickest, the 16%ers or the 14%ers


I haven't read the link, but if 16 per cent of people would use positive language to describe the prime minister and *more than* 70 per cent would use negative terms, that doesn't leave 14% to be (presumably) the "don't knows".

So I know who I'll (continue to) regard as the thickest...


----------



## Numbers (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Is Dorries asleep?


She was blinking.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

Numbers said:


> She was blinking.



Genuinely surprised that she has enough neurons to be able to do that. Was it both eyes at once or more of a mexican wave type situation?


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Cant say I'm surprised that Mark Harper is still the only one today so far, and all the other tories have so far been happy to smear themselves with shit instead. The place is significantly emptier now too, not sure why I am still watching. I did wonder if we'd even have one speaking out, so I suppose they exceeded my expectations.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 19, 2022)

"I in no way wish to deflect"

I rolled my eyes so hard I've strained them


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 19, 2022)

he’s apologised. Let’s move on


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 19, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> "I in no way wish to deflect"
> 
> I rolled my eyes so hard I've strained them


Mine are still stuck at the back of my head.


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> "I in no way wish to deflect"
> 
> I rolled my eyes so hard I've strained them


His past conduct means he's had to repeatedly go on about how he wont undermine his own apology today. Its vaguely amusing that he has to do it every time, including in response to tory backbench weirdos making excuses on his behalf.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2022)

Can he seriously survive this? And the other penalty notices coming his way? 

And if not, who takes over short-term at least.

The guy's a fucking magician but surely this is the final straw.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Genuinely surprised that she has enough neurons to be able to do that. Was it both eyes at once or more of a mexican wave type situation?


More worrying is wtf is the stubble BoJo has on 1 side of his face.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> You know this 16%?, mates are they?


Eh?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

Numbers said:


> More worrying is wtf is the stubble BoJo has on 1 side of his face.



My electric shaver will do about a shave and a half with a full charge. For this reason I always make sure to start from both edges and work inwards, so that worst case scenario I'm left with a passable goatee.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 19, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fabricunt laughing whilst starmer talks of a family losing someone to covid!
> I'm fucking livid now.




at work so my neighbour will be happy that I'm not screaming at the telly


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Can he seriously survive this? And the other penalty notices coming his way?
> 
> And if not, who takes over short-term at least.
> 
> The guy's a fucking magician but surely this is the final straw.


Todays scenes in parliament rather underline the extent to which the Ukraine war has come to his aid. Its provided a rhetorical foundation that is compatible with the political instincts of a whole swathe of tory backbenchers, stuff that comes easily to them. 

Those tory MPs who arent going to go along with that are mostly absent or silent today. Aside from Harper, a few have delivered mixed messages that include asking how the PM will restore the moral authority of the government, but havent exactly stuck the knife in.

What I presume will happen is that there will be further fines and that there will be further occasions where the media will get to have a field day with new details of Johnsons law-breaking. Whether that amounts to anything terminal for Johnson is far from clear to me. Timing and whether any of the detail causes a real new wave of outrage will matter, as will local election results. 

If it doesnt finish him then it still leaves him damaged, vulnerable to the next big scandal or fuckup. He needs a relatively long period where no fresh scandal or failure engulfs him in order for tories to believe they can have him in charge without constant chaos.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Todays scenes in parliament rather underline the extent to which the Ukraine war has come to his aid. Its provided a rhetorical foundation that is compatible with the political instincts of a whole swathe of tory backbenchers, stuff that comes easily to them.
> 
> Those tory MPs who arent going to go along with that are mostly absent or silent today. Aside from Harper, a few have delivered mixed messages that include asking how the PM will restore the moral authority of the government, but havent exactly stuck the knife in.
> 
> ...



So what happens if he loses the no-confidence vote? in practice?


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Someone asked Johnson if he'd have to take a lie detection test after every prime-ministerial statement.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2022)

this was actually quite good



> Full text of Starmer's response to Johnson​And here is the text of* Keir Starmer*’s response to Johnson.
> It was probably the most powerful and effective speech Starmer has given in the Commons, and it should go a long way to quash claims that he is boring, or powerless. As he concluded, Tory MPs were listening in silence. It is worth posting in full.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> So what happens if he loses the no-confidence vote? in practice?


What no confidence vote?

There is a vote this week that will, like some other votes, sort of amount to an equivalent of that, but there doesnt seem to be any expectation of him losing that one. If he did lose it then all the equations change, it will fuck him up, but I'm not putting weight in that possibility at this time.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> What no confidence vote?
> 
> There is a vote this week that will, like some other votes, sort of amount to an equivalent of that, but there doesnt seem to be any expectation of him losing that one.



Well, 54 MPs need to submit their letters to the 1922 committee I think and then it's triggered?


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

There is no current expectation of that number of letters being achieved, the press gave up hoping for that at the moment, especially after some existing letters were withdrawn.

That possibility might come back at some point, eg if the local elections are a shitshow for the tories, but for now such thoughts seem to be on hold.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> There is no current expectation of that number of letters being achieved, the press gave up hoping for that at the moment, especially after some letters were withdrawn.
> 
> That possibility might come back at some point, eg if the local elections are a shitshow for the tories, but for now such thoughts seem to be on hold.



If I was a (backbench) Tory MP I'd be submitting my letter now and making it very public like the guy above ^^ if I wanted to keep my job given that most polls are saying 75% of voters think the PM misled parliament


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Its always possible the press could get that assumption wrong, and yes we did get to hear about one new letter today. But in contrast to the last parliamentary scenes on this subject a while back, todays did not imply a lot of momentum in this regard. I'll be delighted to be wrong on this, and public displays or lack of them does not provide a full guide as to private intentions, but I'm not going to set myself up for disappointment at this particular moment.


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2022)

Someone asked if the employment status of the party photographer means the party photos belong to the public and should be publicly available.

Rather unsurprisingly there was no useful answer to that question.


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> in contrast to the last parliamentary scenes on this subject a while back,


that was mostly just breathless chat from idiots and marks on twitter tbf


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 19, 2022)

Pippa Crerar's just said 

"One Tory MP told me unease about PM's position was "almost universal" and MPs face a "difficult dilemma". That remains the case - PM safe for now but big hurdles ahead." 

They won't come out and say it though will they, they know which side their bread's buttered, the cunts.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> If I was a (backbench) Tory MP I'd be submitting my letter now and making it very public like the guy above ^^ if I wanted to keep my job given that most polls are saying 75% of voters think the PM misled parliament


I think they will be more interested in Tory voters, who mostly still seem to support him, than people who woudn't vote for him either way.

This partygate stuff seems like a waste of time to me.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 19, 2022)

More than one person on Twitter earlier touting 'spines for sale'. It is not difficult to see why.


----------



## redcogs (Apr 19, 2022)

'Utter cunt remains in office despite everything' is hardly surprising.  Thatcher was rescued from deep unpopularity by Galtieri in 1982.  Thatcher again rescued by a very mild winter when coal miners were fighting to preserve their jobs and communities and trade unionism in 1984.  Boris Johnson  saved in 2022 by being a brass necked lying fuck who is surrounded by brass necked lying fucks (not to mention Putin's  Ukrainian invasion)..   It all proves god is a tory sympathiser dont it?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I think they will be more interested in Tory voters, who mostly still seem to support him, than people who woudn't vote for him either way.



That's shows 35% of Tory wants him gone, that's massive.



> This partygate stuff seems like a waste of time to me.



Much like many of us think about your posts on here.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's shows 35% of Tory wants him gone, that's massive.


Exactly; and < 50% of tory voters oppose him resigning.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I think they will be more interested in Tory voters, who mostly still seem to support him, than people who woudn't vote for him either way.
> 
> This partygate stuff seems like a waste of time to me.
> 
> View attachment 319315View attachment 319316



A waste of time might be posting fortnight-old poll data and using it as evidence that people don't give a shit about something that happened a week ago.


----------



## contadino (Apr 19, 2022)

I think the root of the problem is that there are only shitty alternatives. The Tories must dread the prospect of Truss - she's no vote winner. Who'd risk putting a letter in and seeing it result in her becoming leader?

I suspect that even the deranged xenophobes hanging out in conservative clubs up and down the country see the same problem.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 19, 2022)

Its a fucking disgrace as a decision making process, the house. A mess of self serving egotists


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> A waste of time might be posting fortnight-old poll data and using it as evidence that people don't give a shit about something that happened a week ago.



The 12th & 13th April are a fortnight ago?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> this was actually quite good



I thought his attack on Fabricant was bang on. Very pleasing to see that prick getting a verbal kicking (in the absence of a physical one). Using the heartbreaking story of his own constituent was very effective. Well done Starmer


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Exactly; and < 50% of tory voters oppose him resigning.


Whatever, it's pretty clear that there are more Tory voters who want him to stay than there are who want him to go.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Whatever, it's pretty clear that there are more Tory voters who want him to stay than there are who want him to go.



So, you don't think the party has a problem when 35% of their voters want him gone?


----------



## gosub (Apr 19, 2022)

Petcha said:


> this was actually quite good


 As much as I feel for those in John Robinson's postion, not the line of attack I'd have used. How can Parliament function with a PM that lies his way thru? Which he has been proven to do. MP's aren't even a position to call him out on his lies on public record. Thats why he should go, Geeting sacked Bit of cheese, wine and birthday cake against a backdrop potential WW3 seems ridiculous, but havig a bullshit artist at the helm for that same looming threat looks vital


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The 12th & 13th April are a fortnight ago?




Today’s the 19th April, seven days after 12th..?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, you don't think the party has a problem when 35% of their voters want him gone?


Did I say "I don't think they have a problem"?

My comment is simply that it's a little deluded to think all these Tory MPs are going to start handing in their letters when most of the people who vote them into their seats don't want BJ to resign.

Everyone is getting over-excited - yet again.


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Did I say "I don't think they have a problem"?
> 
> My comment is simply that it's a little deluded to think all these Tory MPs are going to start handing in their letters when most of the people who vote them into their seats don't want BJ to resign.
> 
> Everyone is getting over-excited - yet again.


You're right. They're spineless twats. If that was 35% of Tory voters aren't going to vote tory in the next election then he'd be out quicker than a quick thing. 

I think they are going to get an absolute fucking twatting in the May elections, and that might focus a few minds.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 19, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I thought his attack on Fabricant was bang on. Very pleasing to see that prick getting a verbal kicking (in the absence of a physical one). Using the heartbreaking story of his own constituent was very effective. Well done Starmer



I did like him casually reminding Boris that he actually had a career before politics as a top prosecutor, prosecuting politicians, something our former hack journo PM can't quite compete with. It was a bit of a demolition. I mean it was an open goal but still. Job well done.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> My comment is simply that it's a little deluded to think all these Tory MPs are going to start handing in their letters when most of the people who vote them into their seats don't want BJ to resign.
> 
> Everyone is getting over-excited - yet again.



I don’t want Johnson to resign. I’d like some Tory MPs to turn on him but not enough to force him out. I want this to go on for months. I want more and more Tories to be forced to defend Johnson and show themselves to be what they are. I want their privilege and entitlement to be exposed in plain sight and widely understood. I want this - along with the cost of living crisis - to bring the working class onto the streets and I’d like a long hot summer. Now THAT would be exciting….as for Johnson I couldn’t care less. He’s a cunt. His replacement will be one as well


----------



## Raheem (Apr 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> What no confidence vote?
> 
> There is a vote this week that will, like some other votes, sort of amount to an equivalent of that, but there doesnt seem to be any expectation of him losing that one. If he did lose it then all the equations change, it will fuck him up, but I'm not putting weight in that possibility at this time.


There has been some suggestion that the Tories might be whipped to abstain, in which case he would "lose" the vote. The problem they've got is how bad it looks to block an investigation into yourself. Like a repeat of the Owen Patterson thing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 19, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I don’t want Johnson to resign. I’d like some Tory MPs to turn on him but not enough to force him out. I want this to go on for months. I want more and more Tories to be forced to defend Johnson and show themselves to be what they are. I want their privilege and entitlement to be exposed in plain sight and widely understood. I’d like the effects - along with the cost of living crisis - to bring the working class onto the streets and I’d like a long hot summer. Now THAT would be exciting….as for Johnson I couldn’t care less. He’s a cunt. His replacement will be one as well


This.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I don’t want Johnson to resign. I’d like some Tory MPs to turn on him but not enough to force him out. I want this to go on for months. I want more and more Tories to be forced to defend Johnson and show themselves to be what they are. I want their privilege and entitlement to be exposed in plain sight and widely understood. I’d like the effects - along with the cost of living crisis - to bring the working class onto the streets and I’d like a long hot summer. Now THAT would be exciting….as for Johnson I couldn’t care less. He’s a cunt. His replacement will be one as well



Yes and true to form the selfish bastard Johnson would sooner burn away his party's future than accept any consequences himself. And it's the party's fault for allowing him to lead it in the first place; and for being composed of and designed to appeal to other selfish bastards. 

I still think enough other tories will reach a tipping point where loyalty to Johnson is likely do them personally more harm than good. I mean in reality we're already well past that point but your standard tory backbencher is two things; an idiot and a coward. When the election results are in and they all start doing fag-packet maths on their chances of survival at the next GE, then we'll see.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2022)

The idea that it will "finish the Tories" is even more delusional than the idea that lots of their MPs are going to suddenly send in their letters.

Feel free to quote this back to me, the day the Tories are finished.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The idea that it will "finish the Tories" is even more delusional than the idea that lots of their MPs are going to suddenly send in their letters.
> 
> Feel free to quote this back to me, the day the Tories are finished.



Oh even if they fuck up at the next election they'll be back sooner or later. In fact it probably suits their long term interests to lose in 2024, otherwise they'll have had two solid decades in charge with nothing but a smouldering ruin of a country to show for it and absolutely nobody else to blame. Starmer as PM will likely steady the ship a little, without making any structural changes, and will keep the whole shitshow rumbling on until the tories have regrouped and rebranded ready to take over again.

I don't actually think there any long term thinkers left in the tory party of course. If there were they'd never have put Johnson in charge.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 19, 2022)

They're probably going to drop a massive bribe ten days before the local elections.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Oh even if they fuck up at the next election they'll be back sooner or later. In fact it probably suits their long term interests to lose in 2024, otherwise they'll have had two solid decades in charge with nothing but a smouldering ruin of a country to show for it and absolutely nobody else to blame. Starmer as PM will likely steady the ship a little, without making any structural changes, and will keep the whole shitshow rumbling on until the tories have regrouped and rebranded ready to take over again.
> 
> I don't actually think there any long term thinkers left in the tory party of course. If there were they'd never have put Johnson in charge.


The only thing shammer will do to steady the ship is take on more ballast


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> In fact it probably suits their long term interests to lose in 2024,


So you want the conservatives to win in 2024, I assume.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Oh even if they fuck up at the next election they'll be back sooner or later. In fact it probably suits their long term interests to lose in 2024, otherwise they'll have had two solid decades in charge with nothing but a smouldering ruin of a country to show for it and absolutely nobody else to blame. Starmer as PM will likely steady the ship a little, without making any structural changes, and will keep the whole shitshow rumbling on until the tories have regrouped and rebranded ready to take over again.
> 
> I don't actually think there any long term thinkers left in the tory party of course. If there were they'd never have put Johnson in charge.


Anyway nothing is long term now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 19, 2022)

Connor burns on CH4 News, ' had it not been for the prime minister many people wouldn't be alive today ' ! 
Yes Connor ya cunt, because Johnson spent hours in a lab discovering a vaccine.
Oh, ' and let's not forget he nearly died of covid'. 
Nearly wasn't good enough Connor. Ffs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> So you want the conservatives to win in 2024, I assume.



No, you don't assume that at all. You're just being irritating on purpose.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 19, 2022)

some people think being contrary  is the base for a personality

don't mind teuchter


----------



## maomao (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> So you want the conservatives to win in 2024, I assume.


I do. Five years of Starmerism then fifteen years of even worse Tories; no thanks.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Connor burns on CH4 News, ' had it not been for the prime minister many people wouldn't be alive today ' !



Technically true, but fathering 37 children hardly outweighs untold thousands of preventable COVID deaths.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 20, 2022)

As long as selfishness, greed and taking pleasure in the control of others remain human traits, there will be a Tory Party


----------



## flypanam (Apr 20, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I don't actually think there any long term thinkers left in the tory party of course. If there were they'd never have put Johnson in charge.


I think you’re right. 40 years of neoliberal orthodoxy means none of them are able to think. They have run out of ideas and when one of them is lauded as the bright hope they turn out to be old piss in a new bottle, eh Rishi.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 20, 2022)

'Old piss in a new bottle'


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 20, 2022)

tommers said:


> You're right. They're spineless twats. If that was 35% of Tory voters aren't going to vote tory in the next election then he'd be out quicker than a quick thing.
> 
> I think they are going to get an absolute fucking twatting in the May elections, and that might focus a few minds.


I don't, im guessing they will probably loose a chunk of the northern seats they gained due Brexit but most tory voters are as morally barren as the party they vote for.
I reckon they will lose far more votes in the General Election though when the middle class tory base have had time to feel their purses shrink I still think they'll get back in though as Socialism has suffered from the Americanism of this country and is now an evil doctrine not even to be dabbled with at its fringes (I dont think Starmer going more to the centre attracts anyone, people still remember the Bliar years)


----------



## contadino (Apr 20, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I don't, im guessing they will probably loose a chunk of the northern seats they gained due Brexit but most tory voters are as morally barren as the party they vote for.
> I reckon they will lose far more votes in the General Election though when the middle class tory base have had time to feel their purses shrink I still think they'll get back in though as Socialism has suffered from the Americanism of this country and is now an evil doctrine not even to be dabbled with at its fringes (I dont think Starmer going more to the centre attracts anyone, people still remember the Bliar years)


I'm not even sure they care about the local elections. The more non-Conservative-controlled councils, the more councils they can reduce local authority funding for, and the link between local and general election voting is weaker than ever.

I'm not convinced they'll lose much by way of voters come the next General Election either. The cost of living crisis won't be mentioned by the Tory media and people will have got used to having empty pockets. The campaign will be all about the real villians - a few boatloads of immigrants, some foreign extremists thousands of miles away, and those trying to ruin the British way of life like the BBC, teachers and BLM. There'll be red baseball caps with Make England Great Again everywhere.

The only respite from that would be if a moderate contender emerged from within the Tories - and I see no real prospect of that.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 20, 2022)

I assume by the next election constituency boundaries will have been re drawn in order to try to consolidate Tory power.
Yesterday whilst watching Parliament I was obliged to watch Priti Patel, I felt physically sick.
I notice in a Yougov poll most Tories asked want Le Pen to beat Macron.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 20, 2022)

contadino said:


> I'm not even sure they care about the local elections. The more non-Conservative-controlled councils, the more councils they can reduce local authority funding for, and the link between local and general election voting is weaker than ever.



The Tories around here do care, and they are pissed off with Johnson, as it looks like Labour will take over Worthing Borough Council for the first time ever, which is a shocker as they only won their first ever seat in a by-election 5 years ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Tories around here do care, and they are pissed off with Johnson, as it looks like Labour will take over Worthing Borough Council for the first time ever, which is a shocker as they only won their first ever seat in a by-election 5 years ago.


Not surprised they're pissed off as they can kiss their cushy benefits goodbye


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 20, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I assume by the next election constituency boundaries will have been re drawn in order to try to consolidate Tory power.



Again the local Tories around here are not happy about that, if the proposed changes come in, Worthing will become one constituency, gaining the East Worthing patch (strong Labour area) that is currently part of the Shoreham constituency, and losing the villages to the west of the town (strong Tory area), which together with the raise in support for Labour across most of the town, will make it a marginal. 

And, they are worried the current mess could result in the town returning a Labour MP, when they are used to getting a vote share of around 50% in both the Worthing west and East Worthing & Shoreham constituencies. 

At least 2 other seats in Sussex, Crawley and Hastings, could swing back to Labour for the first time in 20-25 years, and they are also concerned with both Eastbourne & Lewes swinging back to the LibDems. 

If the blue wall starts coming down across Sussex, I doubt there's much hope of them keeping those red wall seats.


----------



## elbows (Apr 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> that was mostly just breathless chat from idiots and marks on twitter tbf


No I forced myself to watch parliament for hours on both occasions and the mood and voices from the tory benches were quite different on that occasion compared to this one.


----------



## elbows (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Did I say "I don't think they have a problem"?
> 
> My comment is simply that it's a little deluded to think all these Tory MPs are going to start handing in their letters when most of the people who vote them into their seats don't want BJ to resign.
> 
> Everyone is getting over-excited - yet again.


Your dismissal of people for getting over-excited was a bit more convincing the first time because back then more people were hoping that Johnsons demise could be imminent.

This time I dont see people here suggesting he could be gone at any moment. We've mostly read the signs and know that he is damaged, but that the next potential deposing of him is lurking somewhere in the distance, rather than somewhere in the next few days.

You seem to downplay the extent to which he is damaged, and on that we shall have plenty of opportunities to discover the reality in the months ahead.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2022)

elbows said:


> Your dismissal of people for getting over-excited was a bit more convincing the first time because back then more people were hoping that Johnsons demise could be imminent.
> 
> This time I dont see people here suggesting he could be gone at any moment. We've mostly read the signs and know that he is damaged, but that the next potential deposing of him is lurking somewhere in the distance, rather than somewhere in the next few days.
> 
> You seem to downplay the extent to which he is damaged, and on that we shall have plenty of opportunities to discover the reality in the months ahead.


Folk were talking about the Tories being "finished" as a consequence of this, even if not immediately.

That I regard as over-excitement.

Maybe it'll affect the local elections, and of course it will be very exciting for everyone to see what happens at Worthing Borough Council.

However, there's two years for people to mostly forget about "partygate" before 2024.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Folk were talking about the Tories being "finished" as a consequence of this, even if not immediately.
> 
> That I regard as over-excitement.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the can be reminded of the lying to parliament. Or is lying to parliament OK if you are a Tory?

teuchter do you think lying to parliament is OK?


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2022)

Most people assume much of what's said in parliament is lies, by all parties. Lying to parliament isn't something anyone normal cares about, because they know it happens most times they open their mouths there.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> teuchter do you think lying to parliament is OK?


Why do you consider it necessary to ask this stupid question?


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2022)

it's the whole _getting shitfaced with their mates while you buried your gran alone_ thing that people care about, not the lying. the lying is priced in already.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> it's the whole _getting shitfaced with their mates while you buried your gran alone_ thing that people care about, not the lying. the lying is priced in already.


To be fair, I'm more bothered by BJ's denials that he was at any events, than the events themselves, which in my (and others') opinion weren't such a big deal. If he'd been more straight at the beginning, and said that he briefly attended various workplace leaving drinks at various times, and that he didn't consider these to be transgressions of the rules, then it would be different.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Why do you consider it necessary to ask this stupid question?


Well that's not answering is it? 
So you agree Johnson should resign then?


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 20, 2022)

I can't imagine BoZo going of his own free will. He is going to have to be dragged out of No 10 kicking and screaming. I suspect most Tory backbenchers (and again it still doesn't matter what anyone else thinks at this point)  will reserve judgement until a fortnight tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 20, 2022)

Despite already previously admitting that he'd repeatedly lied about this is Parliament, and repeatedly been told it's not true, he's again said there are "more people in work than there were before the pandemic."


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Well that's not answering is it?
> So you agree Johnson should resign then?


You've not answered mine, and now you've added a new question.

"Should" Johnson resign? "Should" he, from whose point of view? From my point of view, or from the point of view of the greater good, I don't see much benefit of him resigning because he'd likely be replaced by someone no better. From the Tories' point of view? I don't know - that's their problem not mine.


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> To be fair, I'm more bothered by BJ's denials that he was at any events, than the events themselves, which in my (and others') opinion weren't such a big deal. If he'd been more straight at the beginning, and said that he briefly attended various workplace leaving drinks at various times, and that he didn't consider these to be transgressions of the rules, then it would be different.


fair point, the lying in this case has exacerbated the original offence - but politicians lying in general isn't something people are much bothered with, as the zero political impact all those '10 times Boris Johnson lied to parliament!!!' clip compilation memes grifters share on the internet for clicks demonstrate.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> You've not answered mine, and now you've added a new question.
> 
> "Should" Johnson resign? "Should" he, from whose point of view? From my point of view, or from the point of view of the greater good, I don't see much benefit of him resigning because he'd likely be replaced by someone no better. From the Tories' point of view? I don't know - that's their problem not mine.


To answer your question; you tend to give answers to questions on this forum that are quite different from a lot of the other members tend to give. So I have no idea what your answer would be and would like you to clarify this.

Regarding Johnson resigning, how about from your point of view first and then go from there.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> To answer your question; you tend to give answers to questions on this forum that are quite different from a lot of the other members tend to give. So I have no idea what your answer would be and would like you to clarify this.
> 
> Regarding Johnson resigning, how about from your point of view first and then go from there.


Of course I don't think it's "OK" to lie to parliament. Should I also clarify that I don't think it's OK to mug elderly people, seeing as most people in this forum don't think it's ok and I sometimes don't agree with them about other things?

I've already said what I think about BJ resigning -



> From my point of view, or from the point of view of the greater good, I don't see much benefit of him resigning because he'd likely be replaced by someone no better.


----------



## stavros (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> he'd likely be replaced by someone no better.


That may well be true, but I don't think anyone in any party has the bizarre cut-through with so many of the electorate that Johnson seems to.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> fair point, the lying in this case has exacerbated the original offence - but politicians lying in general isn't something people are much bothered with, as the zero political impact all those '10 times Boris Johnson lied to parliament!!!' clip compilation memes grifters share on the internet for clicks demonstrate.


Yes - I was talking about what bothered me rather than what might bother "people".

One thing I've noticed reading comments elsewhere is that a lot of the people most vocally outraged about partygate are coming at it from the "the restrictions were pointless and this proves he didn't even believe they were himself" rather than "he was getting drunk while I did the right thing and didn't visit my granny". For that reason, I think it could have some significance but from a slightly different angle than what is being emphasised here.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> That may well be true, but I don't think anyone in any party has the bizarre cut-through with so many of the electorate that Johnson seems to.


That might be true ... but if you take the view that removing him would harm the tories' appeal to the electorate, then that doesn't seem compatible with the view that this stuff is doing major harm to the tories.


----------



## elbows (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yes - I was talking about what bothered me rather than what might bother "people".
> 
> One thing I've noticed reading comments elsewhere is that a lot of the people most vocally outraged about partygate are coming at it from the "the restrictions were pointless and this proves he didn't even believe they were himself" rather than "he was getting drunk while I did the right thing and didn't visit my granny". For that reason, I think it could have some significance but from a slightly different angle than what is being emphasised here.


I'm glad I dont frequent some of the places it sounds like you do. I have no trouble believing that there are loud people coming at this from the angle you describe, but there are a lot of people who are genuinely coming from the 'we did the right thing, he didnt' angle. Which is why the likes of Starmer make the speeches they make in response to Johnsons statements, rather than something altogether different that panders to the 'pandemic restrictions were unnecessary' shitheads.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 20, 2022)

elbows said:


> I'm glad I dont frequent some of the places it sounds like you do.



He hangs around bathrooms that don't have locks on their doors.


----------



## xenon (Apr 20, 2022)

Surely this is all over, the partygate thing. I guess we'll find out if there are a sizeable section of Tory voters who will abstain or protest vote but I don't really see it.

No one else has much impact on what happens.  Though will continue to offer my opinion of the Tories, the cabinet and Johnson if it comes up in conversation. personally I'm not wasting any more mental energy on getting outraged by it.

 I will just say though I told you so though. That is Johnson wouldn't resign this side of May. And now not even then. All the wank about letters to the 1922 committee was just news churn.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 20, 2022)

Tory crackdown on those who mislead Parliament. Whilst attempting to smear everyone in Parliament as fellow liars has a superficial appeal, I can’t see the longer term value in keeping the issue of probity on the boil. Still, another cunt has nailed his colours to the mast…


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yes - I was talking about what bothered me rather than what might bother "people".
> 
> One thing I've noticed reading comments elsewhere is that a lot of the people most vocally outraged about partygate are coming at it from the "the restrictions were pointless and this proves he didn't even believe they were himself" rather than "he was getting drunk while I did the right thing and didn't visit my granny". For that reason, I think it could have some significance but from a slightly different angle than what is being emphasised here.



for twats yes for people who lost people it will be a more lingering point of anger

you kinds agreeing with ress mogg atm " its just fluff"

over 100 thousand people died

don't think the anger in not be able to be at their funerals is going to disappear

as he is funny and got brexit done


----------



## elbows (Apr 20, 2022)

Well it sounds like the tory calculations about the expected vote did not reach the same complacent conclusion that I had assumed would be the case this time, so now they are trying to avoid that vote taking place at all for now!!!

I am most amused that I read the possible spectrum of voting intentions wrongly.









						Partygate: Boris Johnson says full facts needed before vote on investigation
					

Labour wants MPs to investigate if the PM misled them - but Boris Johnson says a decision should wait.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 20, 2022)

Just read that Johnson intends to fight the General Election


----------



## Raheem (Apr 20, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Just read that Johnson intends to fight the General Election


What, as in try to prevent it happening? I can believe it.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 21, 2022)

teuchter said:


> To be fair, I'm more bothered by BJ's denials that he was at any events, than the events themselves, which in my (and others') opinion weren't such a big deal. If he'd been more straight at the beginning, and said that he briefly attended various workplace leaving drinks at various times, and that he didn't consider these to be transgressions of the rules, then it would be different.


To play devil’s advocate for a moment: does it actually make any difference what politicians tell each other in parliament?  Has any parliamentarian ever changed their mind after hearing somebody on the other side present a “fact”?  Surely the decision-making happens long before that point, in conversations, meetings and deals outside the chamber.  And does anybody other than parliamentarians pay any attention to what they tell each other in parliament?  Don’t people just treat it as noise from schoolboys and schoolgirls?

If you’re talking about straight-up lying to the public in television statements then that’s a different thing, but I still wonder if anybody ever expects that the politician on their telly is giving them the bare truth.

By contrast, people _do_ get really worked up by hypocrisy and by being made to feel a mug,  That’s where the cut-through is, I think,


----------



## contadino (Apr 21, 2022)

kabbes said:


> To play devil’s advocate for a moment: does it actually make any difference what politicians tell each other in parliament?  Has any parliamentarian ever changed their mind after hearing somebody on the other side present a “fact”?  Surely the decision-making happens long before that point, in conversations, meetings and deals outside the chamber.  And does anybody other than parliamentarians pay any attention to what they tell each other in parliament?  Don’t people just treat it as noise from schoolboys and schoolgirls?
> 
> If you’re talking about straight-up lying to the public in television statements then that’s a different thing, but I still wonder if anybody ever expects that the politician on their telly is giving them the bare truth.
> 
> By contrast, people _do_ get really worked up by hypocrisy and by being made to feel a mug,  That’s where the cut-through is, I think,


That would be fine, if parliament was conducted behind closed doors. What they say gets reported on and it sways the electorate. That - and the rule that says they can't call each other liars - is why politicians lie.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 21, 2022)

With Johnson in India, I'll LMAO if the opposition motion passes by one vote.


----------



## killer b (Apr 21, 2022)

contadino said:


> it sways the electorate.


not really convinced much that goes on in parliament right now sways the electorate tbh.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 21, 2022)

Repeat a certain behavior often enough and it becomes Normal, we have a government that has normalized lies, corruption and dishonesty....a quick tut and turn to the page on Katie Price's tits or the FTSE 100 (delete as applicable)


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2022)

kabbes said:


> To play devil’s advocate for a moment: does it actually make any difference what politicians tell each other in parliament?  Has any parliamentarian ever changed their mind after hearing somebody on the other side present a “fact”?  Surely the decision-making happens long before that point, in conversations, meetings and deals outside the chamber.  And does anybody other than parliamentarians pay any attention to what they tell each other in parliament?  Don’t people just treat it as noise from schoolboys and schoolgirls?
> 
> If you’re talking about straight-up lying to the public in television statements then that’s a different thing, but I still wonder if anybody ever expects that the politician on their telly is giving them the bare truth.
> 
> By contrast, people _do_ get really worked up by hypocrisy and by being made to feel a mug,  That’s where the cut-through is, I think,


I wouldn't say what they say in parliament is so different from what they say on TV. Both just different versions of saying stuff in public and on record.


----------



## killer b (Apr 21, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Repeat a certain behavior often enough and it becomes Normal, we have a government that has normalized lies, corruption and dishonesty....a quick tut and turn to the page on Katie Price's tits or the FTSE 100 (delete as applicable)


what government in living memory hasn't normalised lies, corruption and dishonesty? These guys are maybe a bit more resistant to resignation once they get caught, but otherwise it's more or less business as usual


----------



## kabbes (Apr 21, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I wouldn't say what they say in parliament is so different from what they say on TV. Both just different versions of saying stuff in public and on record.


But I’m suggesting that either way, it doesn’t make a massive amount of difference.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> what government in living memory hasn't normalised lies, corruption and dishonesty? These guys are maybe a bit more resistant to resignation once they get caught, but otherwise it's more or less business as usual


Its a matter of degree, if you dont think this lot are exceptional id advise a check up from the neck up


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2022)

killer b said:


> what government in living memory hasn't normalised lies, corruption and dishonesty? These guys are maybe a bit more resistant to resignation once they get caught, but otherwise it's more or less business as usual


not even tony blair set up a fast track to award contracts to his mates shovelling billions of pounds of public money into their pockets.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2022)

Interesting little thread here. I didn't know the vermin chief whip Andrew Mitchell is refusing to vote in defiance of a three line whip. Not a good look for Johnson maybe...


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Interesting little thread here. I didn't know the vermin chief whip Andrew Mitchell is refusing to vote in defiance of a three line whip. Not a good look for Johnson maybe...



Ex chief whip and the amendment has been withdrawn anyway


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2022)

belboid said:


> Ex chief whip and the amendment has been withdrawn anyway


Doh apologies, misread one of the tweets and didn't realise amendment withdrawn.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2022)

Free vote now. Maybe makes things more interesting:


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Doh apologies, misread one of the tweets and didn't realise amendment withdrawn.


Unlucky timing for you, they withdrew just as you posted.  I’d take the credit if i were you


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2022)

jeez lol 

Must've cause a few squeaky bum times.


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2022)

lol. I guess they were forced to realise that the nature of the issue and trying to whip their MPs over it was all too similar to what happened with the Owen Paterson thing, and since that one blew up in their face they had to back down to avoid the same sort of fiasco and ill-feelings from their own side. The fact they even tried this shit again speaks volumes and is an obvious sign of weakness.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2022)

Lol, apparently because it's 'substantive part of the motion' (from one of the replies)



So get your chance to call the fuckwit for what he is now. Offer closes at the end of the debate.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2022)

2 weeks before an election though. The chances of many Tories voting for it seems minimal at best.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 21, 2022)

Steve Baker was fence sitting on Tuesday, not giving or withdrawing his confidence in Johnson, but has said today that he will be voting for the motion, and Johnson should go.

ETA-



> Former Brexit minister Steve Baker says Johnson 'should be long gone' Steve Baker, the former Brexit minister, has used his speech in the debate to call for Boris Johnson to go. He said: "The prime minister now should be long gone ... Really, the prime minister should just know the gig’s up."
> 
> I will post more from his speech shortly. LINK


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Steve Baker was fence sitting on Tuesday, not giving or withdrawing his confidence in Johnson, but has said today that he will be voting for the motion, and Johnson should go.
> 
> ETA-



Makes you wonder what has happened or he has heard since Tuesday?!


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2022)

Well its now possible to say that Tuesday in parliament was a misleadingly muted display from almost all tory quarters, and I am now inclined to disregard it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 21, 2022)

I must admit I was somewhat surprised by Baker's speech, and it's interesting because he does seem to get a sizeable number of Tory MPs behind him, so it just could be a bit of a game changer.

I am starting to think they could well exist Johnson after the local elections.

Here's the update from the Guardian.



> Steve Baker explains why he can no long forgive Johnson, and wants him gone​The most surprising speech of the debate so far has probably been the one from *Steve Baker*, the former Brexit minister who, as a leading figure in the European Research Group, played an important role in helping to bring down Theresa May as PM.
> 
> In a question to Boris Johnson in the Commons on Tuesday, Baker (a devout Christian) said Johnon was entitled to mercy. He went on: “Justice leading into mercy relies on a very old-fashioned concept, and that is repentance. What assurance can he give us that nothing of this kind will ever happen again?”
> 
> ...



ETA - I also see the Met have said they will not announce if any further FPNs are issued, until after the local elections.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I must admit I was somewhat surprised by Baker's speech, and it's interesting because he does seem to get a sizeable number of Tory MPs behind him, so it just could be a bit of a game changer.
> 
> I am starting to think they could well exist Johnson after the local elections.
> 
> Here's the update from the Guardian.


Makes you wonder what went on at that 8 pm Tuesday meeting that Starmer was allegedly misinformed about.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 21, 2022)

Meanwhile, he's dressing up again. (Graun)


----------



## Smangus (Apr 21, 2022)

Wish that was a noose.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 21, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Wish that was a noose.


Looks dual-use to me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 21, 2022)

The motion is passed. 

No actual vote sadly, so no real gauge of what Tory MPs are thinking.

ETA -



> MPs approve unopposed motion to set up inquiry into claims PM misled MPs over Partygate​*Nigel Evans,* the deputy Speaker, calls the vote. There are no objections, and so the motion goes through on the nod.
> 
> That means MPs have voted to trigger a privileges committee inquiry into claims that Boris Johnson misled MPs over Partygate.
> 
> But the committee will not start its “substantive” work until the Met police inquiry into Partygate is over. LINK


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 21, 2022)

Fair comment from Adam Bienkov at Byline Times.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fair comment from Adam Bienkov at Byline Times.





How could they not vote for it? The only justification for voting against is that the inquiry is a total waste of money cos every cunt knows he's lied repeatedly to parliament on this issue.



eta, seems they didn't actually vote, but same principal applies, see post below:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2022)

"We didn't even get a full vote. Opposition, and some Conservative MPs, will have shouted yes to whether or not to open an investigation. No-one shouted no to the motion."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How could they not vote for it? The only justification for voting against is that the inquiry is a total waste of money cos every cunt knows he's lied repeatedly to parliament on this issue.



That's the problem Johnson & the whips faced, they wanted their MPs to vote against it, when it was clear a lot wouldn't, they suggested an amendment to put off the vote until after the Met's investigation was completed, but withdraw that after it must have become clear that even that wouldn't fly, so they just backed away from the fight & let it go through on the nod, bloody funny TBH.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's the problem Johnson & the whips faced, they wanted their MPs to vote against it, when it was clear a lot wouldn't, they suggested an *amendment to put off the vote until after the Met's investigation was completed*, but withdraw that after it must have become clear that even that wouldn't fly, so they just backed away from the fight & let it go through on the nod, bloody funny TBH.



And the nodding dogs at the Met responded... Met Police will issue no more Partygate updates before the local elections


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And the nodding dogs at the Met responded... Met Police will issue no more Partygate updates before the local elections


Sir stephen house expects elevation to the lords I see


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 21, 2022)

what the win mind it's just going to kick the subject further down the round and now they can waffle on about not talking about it till after the gray report , the met report and then the minister standards report

grr


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 21, 2022)

What  has happened  today shows the substantial degree of Johnson's weakness in relation  to the parliamentary Tory party. This is good thing especially all the time he stays in post (which I am sure he will do for as long as possible); electoraly, divided parties are less popular than ones which can show unity.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 21, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What  has happened  today shows the substantial degree of Johnson's weakness in relation  to the parliamentary Tory party. This is good thing especially all the time he stays in post (which I am sure he will do for as long as possible); electoraly, divided parties are less popular than ones which can show unity.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


What pundits have been saying all along is that Johnson has no real party base, neither in the constituencies where pols usually climb up through serving in party committees and on the local councils, nor in parliament, where he is never seen hobnobbing in the tea room.  Any loyalty towards him is solely on account of the usefulness of his appeal to voters; there is no personal loyalty whatsoever.


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2022)

Any news on what the fuck Sue Gray is doing? It's been over four months now since she took that brief.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> Any news on what the fuck Sue Gray is doing? It's been over four months now since she took that brief.


Think she finished yonks ago, when she turned over her evidence to the fuzz and released her non-report.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> Any news on what the fuck Sue Gray is doing? It's been over four months now since she took that brief.


Isn't  it the case that she won't finally report until the Met has finished?

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 21, 2022)

Johnson is now a rancid sore at the that is only going to keep on festering and toxifying the government and tory party.  Vlad Putin's intervention saved him from likely defenestration back in February - but now its all back with a vengeance and will have to endure the local elections (likely to be bad - especially as party gate has just become headline news all over again - plus cost of living) - then rest of the met investigation (more fines very likely), the sue gray report (we already know this is going to be hugely critical) followed by parliamentary investigation into weather he misled the house (spoiler alert - yes he did).    The last gives the torys an easy way to finally get shot of the toxic clown without anyone having to wield the knife - if the investigation says he misled the house (how can it not?) then he gets sanctioned and pretty much has to resign. Also there are apparently plenty of photos (bbc commentator was interestingly specific about the nature of a "hypothetical" photograph). The fact that tory mps were not prepared to back him in opposing the investigation speaks rather clearly about how they feel.
Sunak shooting himself in both feet is Brucie bonus of schadenfreude as well.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2022)

Sue Gray stops hers so the Met can crack on, the Met keep schtum about their's so it won't stop people voting tory.... 



			Police will delay updates on Downing Street party probe


----------



## brogdale (Apr 21, 2022)

Blustercunt's all at sea in his C4 News Gary Gibbon interview.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Blustercunt's all at sea in his C4 News Gary Gibbon interview.


He was sweating last night's Chablis and coke out by the looks of it .


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He was sweating last night's Chablis and coke out by the looks of it .


Surely chateau de mouton rothschild

He drinks it by the case


----------



## brogdale (Apr 21, 2022)

that 2% of Labour voters


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> that 2% of Labour voters



They still think shammer is a socialist


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Isn't  it the case that she won't finally report until the Met has finished?
> 
> Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


Yes there were a few tories moaning from the benches about that and calling for the full report to be published when I last briefly tuned into the parliament channel. I think this was earlier today but Im tired so maybe my memory has merged two different days.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 21, 2022)

elbows said:


> Yes there were a few tories moaning from the benches about that and calling for the full report to be published when I last briefly tuned into the parliament channel. I think this was earlier today but Im tired so maybe my memory has merged two different days.



it's several different days / weeks / months - the line seems to be that whatever shouldn't happen until whatever else has happened (and then that shouldn't happen until something else has happened and so on round in circles)


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Sue Gray stops hers so the Met can crack on, the Met keep schtum about their's so it won't stop people voting tory....
> 
> 
> 
> Police will delay updates on Downing Street party probe


Oh, yeah, and the privileges lot won't start theirs  till after...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 21, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Blustercunt's all at sea in his C4 News Gary Gibbon interview.



if he was not already selling off C4


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And the nodding dogs at the Met responded... Met Police will issue no more Partygate updates before the local elections



In completely unrelated news, Cressida Dick is getting a £160,000 golden GTFO.


----------



## xenon (Apr 21, 2022)

have any of them resigned yet. Hang them selves. Killed Johnson. Not interested otherwise. Fuck em.

Must remember the nice things I was supposed to think about the nice things.


----------



## Ming (Apr 22, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Repeat a certain behavior often enough and it becomes Normal, we have a government that has normalized lies, corruption and dishonesty....a quick tut and turn to the page on Katie Price's tits or the FTSE 100 (delete as applicable)


And it’s done deliberately to undermine the checks and balances and democratic norms. Tories hate regulation if it applies to them.


----------



## Ming (Apr 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Free vote now. Maybe makes things more interesting:



I bet his parliamentary  nickname is M&S.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 22, 2022)

The majority of today's front pages are somewhat uncomfortable for the Johnson, 









						Newspaper headlines: 'The gig is up, Boris' and 'Johnson buckles'
					

A new inquiry into whether the PM misled MPs over parties in Downing Street leads several front pages.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 22, 2022)

Eddie Mair had this guy worked out years ago. Shame voters are so easily distracted and deceived by the clown show routine.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2022)

From 2.20...drowning, not waving.

Boris Johnson questioned on Partygate during India trip – as pressure builds at home


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2022)

I once went on holiday and came back to find my entry pass didn’t work and HR were waiting to give me das boot. I know how mr Johnson must be feeling


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2022)

Lolz

ETA, this has happened twice to me now I come to think of it


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2022)

Isn't there an old political adage about not travelling abroad during a crisis in political authority?

_Crisis, what crisis?_


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2022)

I really hope this is the beginning of the end for him, that a by election is forced and he gets voted out by his own constituency.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 22, 2022)

Stephen McGann: A fridge the size of India. What a time to be alive.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 22, 2022)

Not a good look for the Met at all:


----------



## andysays (Apr 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I really hope this is the beginning of the end for him, that a by election is forced and he gets voted out by his own constituency.


Much though I'd love to see it, I'm not sure that there's a realistic mechanism for this to happen.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 22, 2022)

Not a happy bunny:


----------



## kabbes (Apr 22, 2022)

The Sky reporter has a fantastic voice for winding him up. Just a monotone relentlessness to carrying on asking her question regardless of whatever he’s blustering over the top


----------



## Petcha (Apr 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Not a happy bunny:




I've no idea why the fuck he doesn't just step down. It would at least let him leave with a tiny shred, a very tiny shred, of dignity. Just fall on your flaccid sword you utter utter cunt. 

Still, nobody here seems to have been able to answer what happens if/when he does. Is Raab in charge while they run a leadership contest? I've not seen anything in the media about this scenario.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 22, 2022)

Ok, I bothered to google it.

Basically, he's still in charge while the Tories run their leadership campaign. Brilliant.



> What happens if a Prime Minister resigns?​When a Prime Minister resigns, the subsequent events are conditioned by context surrounding their departure. If a PM resigns following a loss in a general election, they offer their resignation to the monarch and the winning party then forms a government.
> 
> However, if Johnson, or any other PM was to resign during parliament, the process is far longer and follows many more processes. Under conventions of the UK's unwritten constitution, Britain must have a Prime Minister at all times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 22, 2022)

andysays said:


> Much though I'd love to see it, I'm not sure that there's a realistic mechanism for this to happen.



If the privileges committee decide he deliberately misled parliament they could suspend him from the commons - this would trigger a recall petition in his constituency which - if at least 10% of registered voters sign - it triggers a byelection. If he has already been turfed out as prime minister by the time the committee finish their work (very possible IMHO) then its probably more likely that he gets a sanction that triggers it (tory revenge on wanker chops could come into play here) .  So yes - it could definitely  happen


----------



## andysays (Apr 22, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> If the privileges committee decide he deliberately misled parliament they could suspend him from the commons - this would trigger a recall petition in his constituency which - if at least 10% of registered voters sign - it triggers a byelection. If he has already been turfed out as prime minister by the time the committee finish their work (very possible IMHO) then its probably more likely that he gets a sanction that triggers it (tory revenge on wanker chops could come into play here) .  So yes - it could definitely  happen


OK, I knew there was a mechanism for a recall petition if an MP was found guilty in a criminal court, but wasn't aware of this.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 22, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> If the privileges committee decide he deliberately misled parliament they could suspend him from the commons - this would trigger a recall petition in his constituency which - if at least 10% of registered voters sign - it triggers a byelection. If he has already been turfed out as prime minister by the time the committee finish their work (very possible IMHO) then its probably more likely that he gets a sanction that triggers it (tory revenge on wanker chops could come into play here) .  So yes - it could definitely  happen



If he resigns though (as above), he can't be turfed out immediately, it'll need to wait till the end of the leadership contest which could be months. A bit of a grey area? Can you suspend someone who's already resigned?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2022)

Petcha said:


> If he resigns though (as above), he can't be turfed out immediately, it'll need to wait till the end of the leadership contest which could be months. A bit of a grey area? Can you suspend someone who's already resigned?


Cant they put him on gardening leave ?


----------



## Petcha (Apr 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cant they put him on gardening leave ?



My only worry is that Raab is going to take over, whatever scenario takes place here.

And Raab genuinely gives me the shits. There's something very unsettling about him. But presumably as deputy PM he'd take over? This is of course an unprecedented situation where the PM is the arbiter of the ministerial code and whether someone has broken it and therefore should resign. And the person involved is he himself. How did they let that happen...


----------



## Smangus (Apr 22, 2022)

kabbes said:


> The Sky reporter has a fantastic voice for winding him up. Just a monotone relentlessness to carrying on asking her question regardless of whatever he’s blustering over the top



Media sensing blood now ,no let up for him  

Always liked Beth Rigby's style.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 22, 2022)

Petcha said:


> If he resigns though (as above), he can't be turfed out immediately, it'll need to wait till the end of the leadership contest which could be months. A bit of a grey area? Can you suspend someone who's already resigned?



the sanction would be about his status as an m.p. (which he would still be after resigning as prime minister) - not his position as party leader (for which - technically - he doesn't have to be an mp) . The other alternative - also fairly likely IMO - is that Johnson resigns as MP once he gets kicked out of the top job (which presumably means the privilege committee investigation doesn't take place ).


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2022)

If you want an example of a lying politician, have a look at this.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> If you want an example of a lying politician, have a look at this.




 Wow, Boris Johnsons changed a lot since he went to India


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2022)

In Scotland we have the same problem as the UK as a whole, we have a liar with a (bought) majority.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> In Scotland we have the same problem as the UK as a whole, we have a liar with a (bought) majority.



Never trust a Krankie.....


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2022)

Seconds out; Round 2...


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Never trust a Krankie.....


The Krankie jibes are neither original nor funny, for more than one reason.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The Krankie jibes are neither original nor funny, for more than one reason.



Bit like you then

eta -  (((((((Krankies)))))))


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Bit like you then
> 
> eta -  (((((((Krankies)))))))


To be clear, I'm not talking about the Krankies, I'm talking about comparing Nicola Sturgeon to them, like we're in a 1970s school playground or something.


----------



## Smangus (Apr 22, 2022)

And I thought Pritti Patel was po-faced


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The Krankie jibes are neither original nor funny, for more than one reason.


I agree. Janette Tough is a decent human being, a person of veracity and integrity.


----------



## platinumsage (Apr 22, 2022)

I had no idea what a krankies is. Just googled it. Some sort of dreadful old TV thing with a woman pretending to be a school boy. I expect it was supposed to be funny too.

Once again, I’m so thankful I didn’t grow up in the 70s. No wonder so many gen Xers appear to be disturbed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Cant they put him on gardening leave ?


Yeh we'd all like to see him pushing up daisies


----------



## maomao (Apr 22, 2022)

More like Tommy Sheridan than Sturgeon given their predilection for swinging.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 22, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Eddie Mair had this guy worked out years ago. Shame voters are so easily distracted and deceived by the clown show routine.



An interesting reminder that his PR creatures (Cummings perhaps?) got hold of him and said refuse to answer a single word about your private life and stonewall anything anyone ever asks you about lying.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I had no idea what a krankies is. Just googled it. Some sort of dreadful old TV thing with a woman pretending to be a school boy. I expect it was supposed to be funny too.
> 
> Once again, I’m so thankful I didn’t grow up in the 70s. No wonder so many gen Xers appear to be disturbed.


Look up some excerpts from their biography. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Wilf (Apr 22, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Never trust a Krankie.....


Hmmm...


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2022)

Petcha said:


> My only worry is that Raab is going to take over, whatever scenario takes place here.
> 
> And Raab genuinely gives me the shits. There's something very unsettling about him.


I agree, let's give it to someone calm and stable, like the Home Secretary.


----------



## Petcha (Apr 22, 2022)

stavros said:


> I agree, let's give it to someone calm and stable, like the Home Secretary.



Now. That is terrifying. I think it might be actually possible too. That entire front bench is terrifying. The other side of the dispatch box equally so. 

We're fucked.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2022)

Apparently Hunt is seen as the non headbanger candidate.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Apparently Hunt is seen as the non headbanger candidate.


I am not forgetting in any hurry what he presided over when in charge of Health. He has been assiduously trying to reinvent himself over the past few weeks/months. He needs to be reminded that people haven't forgotten.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I am not forgetting in any hurry what he presided over when in charge of Health. He has been assiduously trying to reinvent himself over the past few weeks/months. He needs to be reminded that people haven't forgotten.


Perhaps he’ll run on an “I broke it, I’ll fix it” platform.


----------



## Raheem (Apr 22, 2022)

Smangus said:


> And I thought Pritti Patel was po-faced


Not sure.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Apparently Hunt is seen as the non headbanger candidate.



Which is why he's not getting near the chair.

Conservative members want the craziest most racist fucker they can jam into a suit and they want them to nuke the EU


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 22, 2022)

I still dont think he'll be gone any time soon, but if he did, id put my money on Truss...she has all the makings of a first class Tory Leader
Top Notch id say


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 22, 2022)

The Tory system whittles candidates down to 2, from whom the entire membership chooses. I'd wager they'll have a loon (Patel, Truss, etc) and a complete opposite non-loon (Hunt, maybe Gove, Tugenhat etc). 

Having to choose from such a wide extreme isn't really the best way to find the middle ground of course


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> The Tory system whittles candidates down to 2, from whom the entire membership chooses. I'd wager they'll have a loon (Patel, Truss, etc) and a complete opposite non-loon (Hunt, maybe Gove, Tugenhat etc).
> 
> Having to choose from such a wide extreme isn't really the best way to find the middle ground of course


I'd love to see them really whittle the candidates down


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2022)

Smangus said:


> And I thought Pritti Patel was po-faced


It's the face I generallly try and maintain when someone tells me a misogynistic or racist joke, or indeed one that mixes in a little bit of both.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Apparently Hunt is seen as the non headbanger candidate.


Satire is truly dead


----------



## kabbes (Apr 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I had no idea what a krankies is. Just googled it. Some sort of dreadful old TV thing with a woman pretending to be a school boy. I expect it was supposed to be funny too.
> 
> Once again, I’m so thankful I didn’t grow up in the 70s. No wonder so many gen Xers appear to be disturbed.


I grew up in the 80s and I saw the Krankies on the telly loads.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2022)

When I look at a very lightweight Conservative front bench, I don't see a PM.

When I look at the benches opposite, not only don't I see a PM, I don't even see a competent leader of the opposition.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2022)

I dont often agree with you Sasaferrato , but this, perhaps for not the same reasons though.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 22, 2022)

Proper creepy, yuck:


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I dont often agree with you Sasaferrato , but this, perhaps for not the same reasons though.



My first PM was *Churchill*, then *Eden*, *MacMillan*, *Douglas-Home*, *Wilson*, *Heath*, *Wilson*, *Callaghan*, *Thatcher*, *Major*, *Blair*, *Brown*, *Cameron*, *May*, *Johnson*.

Every one, pretty much a worse PM than their predecessor, despite their predecessors defenestration.

Joni Mitchel had it about right in Big Yellow Taxi.

Don't it always seem to go
That you don't know what you got 'til it's gone...

Just realised that Johnson is my 13th PM.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My first PM was *Churchill*, then *Eden*, *MacMillan*, *Douglas-Home*, *Wilson*, *Heath*, *Wilson*, *Callaghan*, *Thatcher*, *Major*, *Blair*, *Brown*, *Cameron*, *May*, *Johnson*.
> 
> Every one, pretty much a worse PM than their predecessor, despite their predecessors defenestration.
> 
> ...


You were born in/before 1945?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Just realised that Johnson is my 13th PM.


Unlucky for all


----------



## magneze (Apr 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Proper creepy, yuck:



Looks like he's spotted a nit tbh.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You were born in/before 1945?


Churchill was PM until 1955, I was born in 52.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 22, 2022)

Ahhh he had another go apologies.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You were born in/before 1945?



Churchill had another stint as PM in the 50s.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Proper creepy, yuck:




Gets worse









						'Boris having affair with the partner of one of his most loyal supporters'
					

According to the wonderful Daily Politik and the equally wonderful Zelo Street Blogspot Boris’ wandering willy and the all round family man has been setting an example to British morality yet again: ‘Guido blogger & Sun columnist, Harry Cole has spent the past few years promoting both Brexit and...




					dorseteye.com


----------



## Sue (Apr 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Proper creepy, yuck:



Bit confused there. Was thinking George Cole and Flash Harry. 

No idea who Harry Cole is (apart from presumably the man on the right of that photo. 🤷‍♀️ )


----------



## a_chap (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My first PM was *Churchill*, then *Eden*, *MacMillan*, *Douglas-Home*, *Wilson*, *Heath*, *Wilson*, *Callaghan*, *Thatcher*, *Major*, *Blair*, *Brown*, *Cameron*, *May*, *Johnson*.
> 
> Every one, pretty much a worse PM than their predecessor, despite their predecessors defenestration.
> 
> ...



Shocked to realise that I'm only two Prime Ministers short of your tally, Sas


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I had no idea what a krankies is. Just googled it. Some sort of dreadful old TV thing with a woman pretending to be a school boy. I expect it was supposed to be funny too.
> 
> Once again, I’m so thankful I didn’t grow up in the 70s. No wonder so many gen Xers appear to be disturbed.


Dont worry snowflake, we were a lot more resilient in the olden days


----------



## brogdale (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My first PM was *Churchill*, then *Eden*, *MacMillan*, *Douglas-Home*, *Wilson*, *Heath*, *Wilson*, *Callaghan*, *Thatcher*, *Major*, *Blair*, *Brown*, *Cameron*, *May*, *Johnson*.
> 
> Every one, pretty much a worse PM than their predecessor, despite their predecessors defenestration.
> 
> ...


15th?

blustercunt is my 13th


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 22, 2022)

Tories: "Now isn't the time to change leader, there's a war on"

Also Tories: "Time for Mr Johnson to go and cosplay Ghandi"


----------



## teuchter (Apr 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> My first PM was *Churchill*, then *Eden*, *MacMillan*, *Douglas-Home*, *Wilson*, *Heath*, *Wilson*, *Callaghan*, *Thatcher*, *Major*, *Blair*, *Brown*, *Cameron*, *May*, *Johnson*.
> 
> Every one, pretty much a worse PM than their predecessor, despite their predecessors defenestration.
> 
> ...


Just goes to show, we should appreciate Boris Johnson while he is still with us, instead of making a big thread of everyone being mean about him.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Just goes to show, we should appreciate Boris Johnson while he is still with us, instead of making a big thread of everyone being mean about him.



aye by building him a nice bonfire and throwing him on top of the fucking thing


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> aye my building him a nice bonfire and fucking him on top of it


You might want to reword that ax


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> You might to reword that ax


Ta sir

*puts down hand rolled cigaretto


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> You might to reword that ax


I didn't think I'd see kink shaming on here.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Ta sir
> 
> *puts down hand roll cigarato


Sir - ress  if you please.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 22, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I didn't think I'd see kink shaming on here.




i'd shake my fist at the sky


but people might get the wrong idea


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> I didn't think I'd see kink shaming on here.


There's a limit ya know.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Ta sir
> 
> *puts down hand rolled cigaretto


Can't decide whether that's worse or not - is that when you get these urges?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 22, 2022)

ok i'm reinstalling grammerly


lol


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Can't decide whether that's worse or not - is that when you get these urges?


Smokes it to suppress them?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 22, 2022)

It’s amazing that there was a prime minister worse than Cameron and then there was one _even worse than that_.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 22, 2022)

well at least before johnson the idea was not to give the PM to a known liar

they had a few years to bed in

Johnson is not lieing to the country likes its one of his missus or misstresses


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 22, 2022)

kabbes said:


> It’s amazing that there was a prime minister worse than Cameron and then there was one _even worse than that_.



just think, a few years in to liz truss as PM, we'll be thinking about what a statesman johnson was...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2022)

it all went downhill after Walpole


----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2022)

Sam Allardyce part-time.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Just goes to show, we should appreciate Boris Johnson while he is still with us, instead of making a big thread of everyone being mean about him.



He is the bottom of the curve.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2022)

Nah that would require an upward trend to follow. It never happens, it's the rules. Expecting shitness never fails.


----------



## Supine (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> He is the bottom of the curve.



Patel?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> just think, *a few years* in to liz truss as PM



Someone's already on the payroll. Did she pay you in cheese or shares in pork markets?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 23, 2022)

Independent reporting that downing street staff have recieved FPNs for the BYOB garden party -
Tories warn PM no-confidence vote over Partygate inevitable - follow live



> At least two Downing Street staffers have received police fines for attending a ‘bring your own booze’ event on 20 May, 2020, sources told _The Independent._
> 
> This is the second event that Boris Johnson is known to have attended at which revellers have been given fixed penalty notices.



Presumably johnson will have been fined as well. And will be asked incessantly about it. If its confirmed its probably fatal.

downing st has denied it. 

Johnson leadership doubts resurface amid report of fresh Partygate fine at event he attended


----------



## teqniq (Apr 23, 2022)

These two will need to be watched closely:









						MPs who backed rule-breaker Paterson to decide PM’s fate
					

Revealed: Two of the six MPs running partygate probe previously tried to rewrite Parliament’s rulebook to help a rule-breaking Tory




					www.opendemocracy.net


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Supine said:


> Patel?


Please, no.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Shocked to realise that I'm only two Prime Ministers short of your tally, Sas


Time passes unnoticed... from being 21, fit and strong, to nearly 70, seems but a moment.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> just think, a few years in to liz truss as PM, we'll be thinking about what a statesman johnson was...


That is a truly dreadful prospect. I think that 'Eats, shoots, and leaves' is more appropriate for Boris of the many children. 

Ah, different Truss.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Independent reporting that downing street staff have recieved FPNs for the BYOB garden party -
> Tories warn PM no-confidence vote over Partygate inevitable - follow live
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure I heard on the news, I was in the shower at the time, that Downing Street has announced that there was no second fine.

How big is the Downing Street garden?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> ....How big is the Downing Street garden?


Big enough to kick inconvenient truths into the long grass.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2022)

kabbes said:


> It’s amazing that there was a prime minister worse than Cameron and then there was one _even worse than that_.



Just wait til Nadine Dorries gets in


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Big enough to kick inconvenient truths into the long grass.



Well, at least they haven't lost the entire contract for two ferries.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 23, 2022)

BBC reporting that Boris has not received a fine for the garden party he attended though others have..hmm.
Unless its simply another corrupt deal with the met to delay getting around to Issuing a fine to Boris Im missing something.
Boris was perhaps the most easily identified person at the gathering ...confusing stuff to a simple lad


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> BBC reporting that Boris has not received a fine for the garden party he attended though others have..hmm.
> Unless its simply another corrupt deal with the met to delay getting around to Issuing a fine to Boris Im missing something.
> Boris was perhaps the most easily identified person at the gathering ...confusing stuff to a simple lad


here's the link you didn't put in your post Partygate: PM has not received any further fines - No 10


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm sure I heard on the news, I was in the shower at the time, that Downing Street has announced that there was no second fine.
> 
> How big is the Downing Street garden?


no second fine... yet
They will surely come.

And just imagine for a moment that there will be no second fine because the case is being referred to the CPS...

(I know, fun to imagine while the fantasy lasts.)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 23, 2022)

Met probably helpfully not issuing the fine until after the election. Or they have deliberately not opened the letter yet.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but so were a myriad of my neighbours, indeed, so were we. During the period where there were to be no gatherings, we had visitors, but visitors who were as scrupulous as we were re hygiene etc, and we sat outside.

There is more than a whiff of hypocrisy in this, politicians and people who work with them are just that, people, with all the frailties that involves.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> There is more than a whiff of hypocrisy in this, politicians and people who work with them are just that, people, with all the frailties that involves.


£10,000 fines for just frailties then? Why shouldn't the people who set the rules be fined similarly?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> £10,000 fines for just frailties then? Why shouldn't the people who set the rules be fined similarly?



Anyone who got a £10,000 fine did so for being a dick, like the gym owner who persisted in staying open, and one or two others.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but so were a myriad of my neighbours, indeed, so were we. During the period where there were to be no gatherings, we had visitors, but visitors who were as scrupulous as we were re hygiene etc, and we sat outside.
> 
> There is more than a whiff of hypocrisy in this, politicians and people who work with them are just that, people, with all the frailties that involves.


Nope. I followed the rules explicitly. So fuck the rule breakers, you helped spread the disease.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> £10,000 fines for just frailties then? Why shouldn't the people who set the rules be fined similarly?


Yes, and having a couple of people in your garden is not the same as ramming ya house and having a fucking karaoke.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone who got a £10,000 fine did so for being a dick, like the gym owner who persisted in staying open, and one or two others.


And Johnson wasn't being a dick after setting the rules? OK


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Anyone who got a £10,000 fine did so for being a dick, like the gym owner who persisted in staying open, and one or two others.


i think the prime minister long ago proved he was a dick


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i think the prime minister long ago proved he was a dick


As has sass. Tory fucking apologists.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but so were a myriad of my neighbours, indeed, so were we. During the period where there were to be no gatherings, we had visitors, but visitors who were as scrupulous as we were re hygiene etc, and we sat outside.
> 
> There is more than a whiff of hypocrisy in this, politicians and people who work with them are just that, people, with all the frailties that involves.


Fair points, but this goes beyond the rule breaking. It's repeatedly lying about the breaches, their scale, their frequency all along the line, including to Parliament. And seemingly feeling that he is entitled enough that we should allow this and make an exception for him, and that anyone who objects to this is being churlish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> As has sass. Tory fucking apologists.


yeh but sass shows signs of intelligent life now and again


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 23, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Met probably helpfully not issuing the fine until after the election. Or they have deliberately not opened the letter yet.


I wondered if they’re (conveniently?) covered by the purdah period that impacts on govt announcements?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Fair points, but this goes beyond the rule breaking. It's repeatedly lying about the breaches, their scale, their frequency all along the line, including to Parliament. And seemingly feeling that he is entitled enough that we should allow this and make an exception for him, and that anyone who objects to this is being churlish.


I know, I'm trying hard not to defend Johnson. Unfortunately, my response kind of makes it inevitable.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I wondered if they’re (conveniently?) covered by the purdah period that impacts on govt announcements?


They have said this is so.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I know, I'm trying hard not to defend Johnson. Unfortunately, my response kind of makes it inevitable.


One mistake was saying that there was hypocrisy in calling Johnson to account. The major hypocrisy is him setting the rules then breaking them. The rest pales into insignificance.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but...



Ooh, I'm gonna stop reading there to let the suspense build up a bit. I just bet the next bit is gonna be _amazing_.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i think the prime minister long ago proved he was a dick


Well he certainly has one, and in good working order. Seven children? Or perhaps eight?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> One mistake was saying that there was hypocrisy in calling Johnson to account. The major hypocrisy is him setting the rules then breaking them. The rest pales into insignificance.



Correct.

There is no way of making my general point on this without defending Johnson, which I do not want to do.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well he certainly has one, and in good working order. Seven children? Or perhaps eight?





Including him.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 319767
> 
> Including him.


What does amuse me is his complaints about the cost of said children. Why have seven children if you are not prepared to support them? Indeed, why have seven children at all.

He's looking older since he caught Covid, prior to that I was quite astonished he had children in their late twenties.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well he certainly has one, and in good working order. Seven children? Or perhaps eight?


an entire orchestra i'm told


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2022)

certainly a full wind section


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> certainly a full wind section


He's got some brass and all.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 23, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> He's got some brass and all.


And is certainly good on the fiddle.


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 23, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> He's got some brass and all.


No, he always claims to be skint. The only brass he has is neck.


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but so were a myriad of my neighbours, indeed, so were we. During the period where there were to be no gatherings, we had visitors, but visitors who were as scrupulous as we were re hygiene etc, and we sat outside.
> 
> There is more than a whiff of hypocrisy in this, politicians and people who work with them are just that, people, with all the frailties that involves.


Ohh fuck off you sad cunt.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but so were a myriad of my neighbours, indeed, so were we. During the period where there were to be no gatherings, we had visitors, but visitors who were as scrupulous as we were re hygiene etc, and we sat outside.
> 
> There is more than a whiff of hypocrisy in this, politicians and people who work with them are just that, people, with all the frailties that involves.



oh stop licking the boots of Tory's they made the rules and some people followed them to the letter and had people die alone because of those rules


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

belboid said:


> Ohh fuck off you sad cunt.



Fuck off yourself cuntlugs.

Incidentally you semi-literate cretin, 'Oh' has a single 'O'.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> oh stop licking the boots of Tory's they made the rules and some people followed them to the letter and had people die alone because of those rules



Your user name is very apt.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 23, 2022)

oh stop it trying to give them a pass by trying to humanise the lying scumbags

even if you put it in the context that almost the whole country at some point breached the covid restrictions

They did not and i repeat , issue fines to other people for it
and come out to the media and lie about it on multiple occasions and mislead the houses for parliment

you are defending wankers and almost as bad as the stuff that ress mogg shite is coming out with


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 23, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> oh stop it trying to give them a pass by trying to humanise the lying scumbags
> 
> even if you put it in the context that almost the whole country at some point breached the covid restrictions
> 
> ...



I gave up on the subject, because I couldn't really get my point across without defending Johnson, and *I DO NOT* wish to defend Johnson. What he did is indefensible, given his position, which is the crux of the matter. Joe Bloggs did break the law, however, Joe Bloggs didn't make the law, Johnson did.


----------



## magneze (Apr 23, 2022)

It's worse really. Rees Mogg does it for self preservation.


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Fuck off yourself cuntlugs.
> 
> Incidentally you semi-literate cretin, 'Oh' has a single 'O'.


I suspect you meant ‘h’ - and either is perfectly acceptable in fact.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2022)

Oohh no it isn't


----------



## Raheem (Apr 23, 2022)

There is actually a spelling which has been officialised.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but so were a myriad of my neighbours, indeed, so were we. During the period where there were to be no gatherings, we had visitors, but visitors who were as scrupulous as we were re hygiene etc, and we sat outside.
> 
> There is more than a whiff of hypocrisy in this, politicians and people who work with them are just that, people, with all the frailties that involves.


I get that those sympathetic to the party he leads are motivated to excuse his law-breaking but it seems incredible to me that you can't see that those "people" who presume to govern their fellow man deserve/need to be held, at least, to the standards that they impose.

I was always under the impression that tory types were keen on lawanorder


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I was always under the impression that tory types were keen on lawanorder



only for the 'lower orders'


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 23, 2022)

I am surprised he is still there tbh but I can't see that he can hang on past the local elections and the result of the police investigation and then the civil service report.

He seems determined to stay though, I wonder if he knows something we don't.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 23, 2022)

Well, it's no wonder his performance has been a bit below par recently, after all a woman has been unfairly and deliberately having legs in his eyeshot.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 23, 2022)

Nadine will be fuming


----------



## Bingoman (Apr 23, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Well, it's no wonder his performance has been a bit below par recently, after all a woman has been unfairly and deliberately having legs in his eyeshot.
> 
> View attachment 319835


Is that the best the Tories can come up  with dearly me


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 23, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Well, it's no wonder his performance has been a bit below par recently, after all a woman has been unfairly and deliberately having legs in his eyeshot.
> 
> View attachment 319835


Yes, how dare she not cover her ankles. Fuck this shit. Misogynistic tripe from the mail as per.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2022)

Crazy Boris


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 24, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Johnson was wrong, of course he was, but so were a myriad of my neighbours, indeed, so were we. During the period where there were to be no gatherings, we had visitors, but visitors who were as scrupulous as we were re hygiene etc, and we sat outside.



Honestly? I have no time for anyone who broke any covid restrictions. 
Boris is on the floor already sitting in a dungheap of ineptitude, dishonesty and arrogance.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> He's looking older since he caught Covid, prior to that I was quite astonished he had children in their late twenties.


His ageing has got fuck all to do with him getting covid.* He's aged prematurely because he's a doing a job way above his abilities. 
* And he got covid because he shook peoples hands because the Cunt didn't take it seriously.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2022)

There's lots of coverage in today's papers suggesting things are reaching a tipping point, that a growing number of both senior & back-bench MPs have concluded he needs to go sooner rather than later, and they are just waiting until after the local elections.

The mood has clearly been changing this week, since he addressed the commons over his first fine on Tuesday, a sizeable number of his MPs refusing to support him with the vote on Thursday, and especially with Steve Baker coming out against him - 'the gig is over'. They are expecting more partygate fines and combined with disastrous election results, the feeling is he's now too toxic, and it's time for him to go even without a clear and obvious successor, in the belief anyone would be better.

Whilst the war in Ukraine probably saved him a couple of months ago, that has settled down now, the risk of Russia taking total of the country has passed, it's now a regional war that's likely to go on for many months, or even years, and they can't wait that long, as they need time for a new leader to bed-in before the general election in 2024.



> “I have seen enough to reach a conclusion that the prime minister needs to go,” Harper said. “My colleagues can be confident that we have very talented people and a very robust process for selecting a new leader that will ensure we get a capable, credible successor who can set out an attractive proposition and ensure we can win the next election.”
> 
> He added: “I think the facts will mean that a majority of Conservative MPs will reach the conclusion that the prime minister needs to go.”
> 
> Another former cabinet minister said doubts over the succession were now irrelevant, such was the urgency of the situation. *“A broomstick would be better than what we have at the moment,”* he said.




LINK


----------



## killer b (Apr 24, 2022)

The Wakefield by election isn't on the same day as the locals - the MP hasn't even resigned yet, so there's no date set


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> The Wakefield by election isn't on the same day as the locals - the MP hasn't even resigned yet, so there's no date set



Thanks, edited, looks like my google search defaulted to local election date, rather than by-election, and I didn't notice.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2022)

Talking about Baker, this was from yesterday's Telegraph.



> Steve Baker is choosing his words carefully. I’ve just asked the former Brexit minister if he’s planning to submit a letter to the 1922 Committee of backbench Conservative MPs calling for a no-confidence vote in Boris Johnson.
> 
> *“No. There is no question whatsoever of me putting my letter in,” he says. But then he tells me to take note of the tense.* One reason why there might be no possibility of him submitting a letter in the future is that he has already done so.



I think it's very clear from that that he has put his letter in, for those that missed what he said on Thursday, he didn't mince his words.



He's clearly changed his mind since he said he was 'unwilling to participate' back in January.



> When we met previously in his Parliamentary office back in January he spelt out why he was unwilling to participate in a third regicide. “I’ve been down this road before. Trying to remove a prime minister is a considerable personal and political burden. I’ve carried it once and I don’t wish to do so again.”






> Today, the 50-year-old tells me, “*I’m p----d off with members of the Cabinet sitting there fat, dumb and happy and letting me do the dirty work in the trenches rather than take a risk with their own careers.* It happened with Brexit, it happened with Covid and it’s happening again. I want the Cabinet to rise to this challenge. Sometimes leadership does require paying a personal price.”



He's fucking right about the cabinet, they are a disgrace, and he's also right about Dorries...



> One of the first glimpses of gathering discontent among Tory MPs came in December, when Baker removed culture secretary Nadine Dorries from his ‘Clean Global Brexit’ WhatsApp group of over 100 Tory MPs, after she described the Prime Minister as “a hero”.
> 
> *“I am sick to death of self-interested sycophancy – court games – and that’s what I’m afraid she happened to be guilty of,” says Baker. “It disgusts me”.*





I am no fan of Baker, obviously, but he's a powerful back-bencher and I think his intervention is going to pivotal in Johnson's downfall.

It's worth reading the whole article (paywall busted) - archive.ph

On a side note, the Mail is claiming that 46 letters are now in, which needs to be taken with a pinch of salt, but it's an odd thing for them to be reporting, considering they have been backing him so much.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 24, 2022)

Politics thought of the day:

John Major & Edwina Currie 69-ing.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2022)

spoilers


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 24, 2022)

Party Chairman is still standing by Boris this morning, his job of course but confirmation bias is I think letting a few here get a bit over excited (though there is plenty of that going on in the papers too and they can influence things)

If he does actually go.... something I still doubt its not really going to change anything as far as most of us are concerned, the tories have a plentiful supply of nasty pieces of work and Boris will just be replaced by one of them

Oops. better put a link up in case the class prefect is around is around Politics latest: Tory chairman says removing Boris Johnson would be 'dearly damaging' for the country and insists PM will lead party into next election


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 24, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Party Chairman is still standing by Boris this morning, his job of course but confirmation bias is I think letting a few here get a bit over excited (though there is plenty of that going on in the papers too and they can influence things)
> 
> If he does actually go.... something I still doubt its not really going to change anything as far as most of us are concerned, the tories have a plentiful supply of nasty pieces of work and Boris will just be replaced by one of them
> 
> Oops. better put a link up in case the class prefect is around is around Politics latest: Tory chairman says removing Boris Johnson would be 'dearly damaging' for the country and insists PM will lead party into next election


I think you're reading too much into Dowden's need to toe the official line until the official line changes.


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 24, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I think you're reading too much into Dowden's need to toe the official line until the official line changes.


No I completely understand its his job as I already said, but he isnt the only one in fear of his job by far and it matters not if they believe what they do and say is right...they are tories remember

(I should have typed Politicians not tories, but well we are talking about certain characteristics of politicians that are extremely well presented in the tory party)


----------



## philosophical (Apr 24, 2022)

Would Mordaunt be in the frame?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## MrSki (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 24, 2022)

Well that tweet was from the heart!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2022)

What a twat, thinking that wouldn't get noticed.  

ETA - I had second thoughts for a moment that it could be a fake, being a screenshot only, but it isn't.


----------



## brogdale (Apr 25, 2022)

Apparently today is world penguin day...how might we celebrate?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 25, 2022)

If true, doubtless it's release will be delayed as long as possible:

Sue Gray report ‘so damning Boris Johnson will have to quit’


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 25, 2022)

If the May elections are bad and he won't quit, I'm going to guess it will be leaked to flush the turd.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Apparently today is world penguin day...how might we celebrate?




"Impenguination, that's what you need..."


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 25, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Well, it's no wonder his performance has been a bit below par recently, after all a woman has been unfairly and deliberately having legs in his eyeshot.
> 
> View attachment 319835


Tories are exactly like the Taliban.  Change my mind


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 25, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Tories are exactly like the Taliban.  Change my mind



The taliban have read at least one book cover to cover


----------



## elbows (Apr 25, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I am not forgetting in any hurry what he presided over when in charge of Health. He has been assiduously trying to reinvent himself over the past few weeks/months. He needs to be reminded that people haven't forgotten.


I suppose it was fairly inevitable that as health secretary for the bulk of the austerity years, anything that came after would be seen as a reinvention.

Longer timescale though - he and Johnson were the final candidate in the post-May tory leadership election. And he was appointed Health and Social Care select committee chair in January 2020, a role which was bound to reframe him as someone with some kind of grip on the actual issues and a platform to talk about the meaningful details.

And then as a result, at an early crucial moment of the pandemic he actually found himself in a position we did not associate him with - being a useful guide! He knew what state the NHS was in due to his role in weakening the NHS during his shit years as health minister, he knew something of the potential of this virus and what experts were saying about it. And so he appeared on telly looking like he had seen a ghost and was about to burst into tears. And some proportion of the public took note of that performance and realised that they were probably going to have to take this pandemic far more seriously than they had previously assumed. Sometimes expressed in terms of 'we know we are in the shit when Hunt is the voice of reason'. His select committee role then afforded him the opportunity some month later to discuss some of the first wave failings in public view.

I'd say that everything since then has mostly just been a continuation of that, no further reinvention required, just making the most of the position he already found himself in vs the state Johnson is in.


----------



## RedRedRose (Apr 25, 2022)

teqniq said:


> If true, doubtless it's release will be delayed as long as possible:
> 
> Sue Gray report ‘so damning Boris Johnson will have to quit’


If he hasn't resigned as of yet, knowing full well the potential that exists, then I can't see him resigning.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 25, 2022)

I don't believe there's anything so damning that Johnson himself will feel he has to quit. He doesn't care does he. He'll try and bluff it out if it turns out he blew Michael Gove's entire coke stash up the Downing Street Cat's arse, he'll only resign if it becomes obvious it's that or get the push.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 25, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Well, it's no wonder his performance has been a bit below par recently, after all a woman has been unfairly and deliberately having legs in his eyeshot.
> 
> View attachment 319835


I notice that windbag Lindsay Hoyle is 'summoning' the editor of the mail on sunday over this.  No doubt for a bit of performative theatre, won't actually get round to naming the tory mps/staffers and the like who cooked this up with the mail.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 25, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> If he hasn't resigned as of yet, knowing full well the potential that exists, then I can't see him resigning.



suspect this has been leaked to encourage those letters to 1922 immediately after the local elections. As in - "lets get this done now - cos its only going to get worse"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> suspect this has been leaked to encourage those letters to 1922 immediately after the local elections. As in - "lets get this done now - cos its only going to get worse"


get bexit done


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I notice that windbag Lindsay Hoyle is 'summoning' the editor of the mail on sunday over this.  No doubt for a bit of performative theatre, won't actually get round to naming the tory mps/staffers and the like who cooked this up with the mail.



Of course, the Mail could have just cooked it up themselves.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Of course, the Mail could have just cooked it up themselves.


Possibly, though the piece a least _referred to_ tory mps coming out with this shite.  It certainly sounds like the misogynistic nonsense that mps come out with when faced by a woman. It's of a piece with the 'baying' they do in the commons.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Possibly, though the piece a least _referred to_ tory mps coming out with this shite.  It certainly sounds like the misogynistic nonsense that mps come out with when faced by a woman. It's of a piece with the 'baying' they do in the commons.


Just to add, johnson trying to look tough on this, quite possibly safe in the knowledge that it wasn't a tory MP - while Rachel Reeves _isn't _pushing for them to be named:








						PM threatens ‘terrors of the earth’ over Tory’s Angela Rayner claims
					

Commons Speaker to seek meeting with Mail on Sunday editor over what Boris Johnson calls ‘sexist




					www.theguardian.com
				




A fucking weird lot these MPs.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 25, 2022)

hmm its Raab C Bellend  it has to be


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 25, 2022)

IMO theres a strong likelihood that the  story was invented in and came from No10


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 25, 2022)

the quality of the cavalcade of shite that is addison lee'd into the studios for the breakfast telly grilling is quite telling. Its now some whey faced random who has been given the short straw now the soi disant big wankers are keeping their collective heads down. still parroting the same old  evasive sub edward lear nonsensical bollocks and shite day after day after day...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 26, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> IMO theres a strong likelihood that the  story was invented in and came from No10



Yeah, it's easily something Boris is happy to do. It's also possibly just made up or gossip from a #ladsladslads night out over beers


----------



## _Russ_ (Apr 26, 2022)

Could be both (well perhaps not Beer)


----------



## flypanam (Apr 26, 2022)

The walking penguin meat that is the PM is turning his attention to nurseries. In order to save costs one worker will be allowed to look after five under 2 year olds instead of three.

More profit for nursery owners less care for kids. He’s never changed a nappy in his life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2022)

flypanam said:


> The walking penguin meat that is the PM is turning his attention to nurseries. In order to save costs one worker will be allowed to look after 5 under 2 year olds instead of three.
> 
> More profit for nursery owners less care for kids. He’s never changed a nappy in his life.


but he still ends up with shit all over him on a regular basis


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> but he still ends up with shit all over him on a regular basis


yeah, and so do the rest of us , thanks to him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah, and so do the rest of us , thanks to him.


we are all in the shit but some of us are pressing johnson's face down into the mire


----------



## magneze (Apr 26, 2022)

Boris Johnson pushes to relax health and safety rules to ease cost of living
					

Policies include reviewing nursery ratios of staff to children and extending MOT validity to two years




					www.theguardian.com
				




Never let a crisis go to waste.

Doesn't occur to them to y'know actually help.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2022)

Extending MOTs to two years seems insane, especially for older cars. Suppose if there's less people alive due to cars falling apart and causing fatal accidents that falls into the letting the bodies pile high mantra.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 26, 2022)

Pah red tape all of it we should abolish MOTs altogether think how much that would save


----------



## contadino (Apr 26, 2022)

May as well go for broke and ditch safety checks on planes, trains and ferries. Too expensive, and they're a drag on us racing to the bottom.


----------



## magneze (Apr 27, 2022)

Endless buffoonery.









						Boris Johnson ‘tempting evil’ by revealing Ukrainian soldiers trained in Poland
					

Former head of Polish army criticises UK prime minister for risking safety of soldiers




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 27, 2022)

the muddle headed moron

loose lips sink ships


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> the muddle headed moron
> 
> loose lips sink ships


The bottom faced baboon. Only that's unfair on baboons


----------



## extra dry (Apr 28, 2022)

Absolutely extraordinary a 64 page zine BYE BYE BORIS from the UKs no1 political artist.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 29, 2022)

Boris jailed for 2 and a half years…


Sorry wrong Boris


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 29, 2022)

I’d like to think that when Johnson gets before a judge he will suffer the same fate of those who used to set fire to her majesty’s dockyards


----------



## weltweit (Apr 29, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Boris jailed for 2 and a half years…
> 
> 
> Sorry wrong Boris


Still, how the champions are fallen !! 

Two and a half years! 

Who would have predicted that !


----------



## Raheem (Apr 29, 2022)

Finally something he can serve slowly.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 29, 2022)

Boris blew through £38milion in career winnings. 

Now he has nothing. Nada, Zilch.


----------



## Spandex (Apr 29, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’d like to think that when Johnson gets before a judge he will suffer the same fate of those who used to set fire to her majesty’s dockyards


Surely Johnson, as a lover of classicism, deserves a classical death. Mithridates death by scaphism, as described by Plutarch, would be a much more fitting end for him.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 29, 2022)

Spandex said:


> Surely Johnson, as a lover of classicism, deserves a classical death. Mithridates death by scaphism, as described by Plutarch, would be a much more fitting end for him.


This punishment as described in Aristophanes was used for adulterers. It involves a large radish









						ῥαφανιδόω: Never Look at A Radish in the Same Way Again
					

Aristophanes, Clouds 1083-104 Just Argument: “What if he should have a radish shoved up his ass because he trusted you and then have hot ashes rip off his hair? What argument will he be able to off…




					sententiaeantiquae.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2022)

Spandex said:


> Surely Johnson, as a lover of classicism, deserves a classical death. Mithridates death by scaphism, as described by Plutarch, would be a much more fitting end for him.


The penguins will sue if we try to weasel our way out of sending him to South Georgia


----------



## bluescreen (Apr 29, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Here’s the end game, changing the electoral commission
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now passed into law. I can't find a thread for it. In fact, we need a thread for the right wing coup that's creeping over us, what with this, the new Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Act and all the other shit. "You’ll need a tank division to drag me out of Downing St" Boris Johnson was telling his chums back in February. Perhaps for once he meant what he was saying.


----------



## Serene (Apr 30, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Now passed into law. I can't find a thread for it. In fact, we need a thread for the right wing coup that's creeping over us, what with this, the new Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Act and all the other shit. "You’ll need a tank division to drag me out of Downing St" Boris Johnson was telling his chums back in February. Perhaps for once he meant what he was saying.


Aye, he wants to be Prime Minister for life, but to just call it Prime Minister, and not the correct term for it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Now passed into law. I can't find a thread for it. In fact, we need a thread for the right wing coup that's creeping over us, what with this, the new Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Act and all the other shit. "You’ll need a tank division to drag me out of Downing St" Boris Johnson was telling his chums back in February. Perhaps for once he meant what he was saying.


i think one tank would suffice to drag him up and down whitehall, he'd be blubbering away before he reached the gates to downing street.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Here’s the end game, changing the electoral commission
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the problem with this is they were trying to be reasonable with people who are not interested in being reasonable


----------



## hash tag (Apr 30, 2022)

Dad, this is what you are supposed to be doing, not me.


----------



## teqniq (May 2, 2022)

Just not going away:









						Sue Gray 'finds bombshell e-mails showing No10 parties "wilfully" broke rules'
					

The Partygate saga took a new twist today as claims emerged that Sue Gray's report into parties in No10 and Whitehall will expose 'premeditation' by civil servants




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2022)

In my hazey state, I am sure I heard a woman on the radio who said at least 50 PCN's had been issued


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In my hazey state, I am sure I heard a woman on the radio who said at least 50 PCN's had been issued



IIRC the first batch was 50.


----------



## two sheds (May 2, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Just not going away:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One occasion when the US rule of three strikes and you're in pokey for ever looks attractive.


> No10 is braced for Mr Johnson to be slapped with more fixed penalty notices.
> 
> Insiders are said to believe the birthday party bash he has been sanctioned for is the least bad of the half dozen gatherings he attended which Met Police detectives are probing.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> One occasion when the US rule of three strikes and you're in pokey for ever looks attractive.


If true, can't wait to see Dorries and Fabricaunt make even bigger prats of themselves with excuses for him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2022)

Boy, 7, tired of looking like Boris Johnson cuts off hair off with scissors while mum in the bath


----------



## scalyboy (May 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The penguins will sue if we try to weasel our way out of sending him to South Georgia


Good God man, don’t bring the weasels into it. Them lot and the pingos will be playing tug of war with De Pfeffel’s flabby, pale carcass, and to (mis)quote The Long Good Friday, “Well now there’s gonna be an ERUPTION”. 

Weasels have been active on the radical Left for decades, ever since Kenneth Grahame’s offensive portrayal of them as a pack of lumpenproletariat mustelids carousing in Toad Hall. 

WITW politicised the weasel community, alerting them to the virtues of collective, class-based struggle. Prior to Grahame’s smear tactics they were stoatally indifferent to politics.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 2, 2022)

stoatally


----------



## Smangus (May 2, 2022)

otterly


----------



## not a trot (May 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In my hazey state, I am sure I heard a woman on the radio who said at least 50 PCN's had been issued


It's a private competition between them all. One who gets the most is the winner and gets to play at being PM for a day.


----------



## two sheds (May 2, 2022)

Johnson comes out of the fridge 









						Boris Johnson to appear on GMB for first time in five years
					

PM was once so desperate to avoid being interviewed on ITV breakfast show he hid in fridge




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Johnson comes out of the fridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sets box to record.


----------



## two sheds (May 2, 2022)

They'll have to mention it won't they?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 3, 2022)

Well it's somewhere in the north eh bunter? 
His tweet now deleted


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 3, 2022)

Look at the sickening cunt Johnson when confronted about pensioners starving and being forced to sit on buses all day to keep warm as a result of rising energy bills. His response 'I introduced that bus pass"


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 3, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Look at the sickening cunt Johnson when confronted about pensioners starving and being forced to sit on buses all day to keep warm as a result of rising energy bills. His response 'I introduced that bus pass"



He's such a useless twat, I bet he's regrets coming out of the fridge for that interview.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 3, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> His response 'I introduced that bus pass"



and that's lies as well - the english national scheme was introduced in 2008...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and that's lies as well - the english national scheme was introduced in 2008...


yeh he did do something about the 60+ concessionary travel scheme apparently. which no one knew he was doing to give people the ability to ride the bus all day because they couldn't afford to heat their homes


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's such a useless twat, I bet he's regrets coming out of the fridge for that interview.


one way people could keep warm in these expensive times could be to torch the homes of the parliamentary conservative party and bake potatoes among the embers


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh he did do something about the 60+ concessionary travel scheme apparently. which no one knew he was doing to give people the ability to ride the bus all day because they couldn't afford to heat their homes


 and have they no limited the freedom pass after COVID


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> and have they no limited the freedom pass after COVID


London Assembly calls for end to Freedom Pass restrictions

i think the pandemic restrictions still there yes


----------



## Raheem (May 3, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Look at the sickening cunt Johnson when confronted about pensioners starving and being forced to sit on buses all day to keep warm as a result of rising energy bills. His response 'I introduced that bus pass"



Johnson's response is astounding. OTOH, are we really supposed to believe that there are still people alive called Elsie?


----------



## Sue (May 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> one way people could keep warm in these expensive times could be to torch the homes of the parliamentary conservative party and bake potatoes among the embers


Christ, I wouldn't be going anywhere near one of those baked tatties. What if you accidentally ingested essence of Tory?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> Christ, I wouldn't be going anywhere near one of those baked tatties. What if you accidentally ingested essence of Tory?


be worse than the protomolecule out of 'the expanse': which perhaps not coincidentally is blue


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Johnson's response is astounding. OTOH, are we really supposed to believe that there are still people alive called Elsie?


one of my b-i-l's grand-daughters is called elsie


----------



## Raheem (May 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> one of my b-i-l's grand-daughters is called elsie


Well she should get a second job if she wants to eat, then.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Well she should get a second job if she wants to eat, then.


she's only a toddler.


----------



## Raheem (May 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> she's only a toddler.


They've always got an excuse.


----------



## Smangus (May 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> she's only a toddler.


 Chimney fodder  😭


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’d like to think that when Johnson gets before a judge he will suffer the same fate of those who used to set fire to her majesty’s dockyards


To be fair, I'd hope the same fate awaits her majesty.


----------



## Wilf (May 3, 2022)

Sue said:


> Christ, I wouldn't be going anywhere near one of those baked tatties. What if you accidentally ingested essence of Tory?


_'I ate something that didn't agree with me'. _


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 3, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and that's lies as well - the english national scheme was introduced in 2008...



London has had free pensioner travel since 1973


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2022)

an epitaph for boris johnson

boris johnson hic jacet
qui nobis (mortuus) valde placet;
amicus minime fidelis,
amarus hostis et crudelis
quaenam conditio sit futura
ambigitue, sed, spero dura
si coelum scandet iste pestis
vale, concordia celestis,
si apud inferos jacebit,
diabolum ejus poenitebit
et nos diaboli miserebit

which of course freely translates as 

here lie the bones of boris johnson
a treacherous friend, a bitter foe. 
whither his restless soul has fled,
may not be thought, much less be said
if to the realms of peace and love,
farewell to happiness above;
if haply to some lower level
we can't congratulate the devil


----------



## tommers (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (May 3, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> London has had free pensioner travel since 1973


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 3, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>






 🤔


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 4, 2022)

Christ, I've just watched the interview with GMB . Susanna was absolutely brilliant. 
Kept pushing him on people with disabilities and on benefits.
Looks like he had major acid near the end, hope the fuckers got ulcers.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 4, 2022)

Another thing he'll get away with. He'll lie and lie again, he'll be as flippant about people's lives as he likes. Doesn't matter that hundreds of people call him out on it, that's as far as it ever goes* and that's what pisses me off the most. There should be riots in every city. 

*Oh and a few fines that won't even touch him, and certainly won't stop him living a charmed life.


----------



## bluescreen (May 4, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Another thing he'll get away with. He'll lie and lie again, he'll be as flippant about people's lives as he likes. Doesn't matter that hundreds of people call him out on it, that's as far as it ever goes* and that's what pisses me off the most. There should be riots in every city.
> 
> *Oh and a few fines that won't even touch him, and certainly won't stop him living a charmed life.


I dunno. Swimming against the tide and all that - it behoves all of us to register our objections and complaints. 
For what they're worth.
Jewels of dissent.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 4, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I dunno. Swimming against the tide and all that - it behoves all of us to register our objections and complaints.
> For what they're worth.
> Jewels of dissent.


Definitely. It's just frustrating that he's not held to account for things that are so damaging and that'd cost anyone else their job if they came close to doing. 
Still, he definitely knows on some level that history'll judge him harshly, and that's a small positive.


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2022)

The Tories need to be attacked with tales of working people families that are facing crises. The poor the marginal don’t matter. They are outliers, they are just there to be pitied or probably made bad choices. It’s also so negative. No one likes being reminded they could be near the bottom. But attack him on people that ostensibly should be doing quite well in Tory Britain. Don’t blame me, it’s just the optics. No one wants to hear about people struggling on benefits. People want to hear about why they’re not successful because there’s a shitty government.


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2022)

I mean even talking about benefits going to private landlords for working families would be a start. But let’s get some fucking desperate tragic figure. Just cartoon media politics.


----------



## xenon (May 4, 2022)

People keep voting for these cunts because they are not Elsie. Pictures of Elsie don’t change their mind they invoke pity. Or ineffectual anger from labour voters.


----------



## Petcha (May 4, 2022)

His 'Who's Lorraine' question right at the end when Susanna Reid told him they had to end the interview so they could cross to her seems to be making bigger waves than Elsie. A cunning move from the fuckwit.

Also he was supposed to be doing a 45 minute interview, was supposed to start at 8.15, only got going at 8.30. Coward.


----------



## Petcha (May 4, 2022)

She is a very good interviewer by the by. Much rather she did that than Piers Morgan. Madeley/Partridge would have been quite funny mind you.


----------



## kabbes (May 4, 2022)

I’ve not seen much of Susanna Reid, but she’s pretty bloody good in that interview snippet.  Exactly the right mix of letting him speak and then holding him to account on the specifics of his response — a tough thing to pull off.  There are very few good at it these days.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2022)

Typical arrogance of Johnson - clearly thought that he could sprinkle his "boris magic" over the local elections by going on the TV sofas and being all bertie booster. Instead he repeatedly shoots himself in the foot. The response to the pensioner riding the bus to keep warm is straight out of "the thick of it" - a jaw dropping clanger displaying a complete lack of empathy or understanding (who knew?) . "whos lorraine?" only adds to the out of touch idiot narrative. Also worth bearing in mind that the crucial audience for this is not the public so much, but his own mps - who must be facepalming themselves to death.


----------



## MickiQ (May 4, 2022)

I didn't watch the interview so I had to google "Boris Johnson Elsie" to get the reference. His answer is classic Boris though, trying to shame him is completely pointless, it's like trying to shame a cat. As for the people watching, a lot of people probably made the appropriate "This is Bad" noises but unless they can see themselves in that situation it's not likely to affect their vote. People vote on what affects or concerns them personally. The best chance for  the Tory vote getting a kicking tomorrow is protests about the current cost of living crisis and his disdain for the rules that apply to the little people.


----------



## not a trot (May 4, 2022)

Johnson delivered Brexit, and that is all that matters in the eyes of Tories. He can get away with anything right now. Tomorrows results won't change anything.
George useless was on the telly this morning, still spinning the line we are all getting a £200 energy rebate in October, they still won't admit it's a loan we have to pay back.


----------



## Serene (May 4, 2022)

Everyone is waiting for Bozo to send a nom de plume into the Telegraph asserting that we must stop Pensioners stealing the warm air on buses, now that the OAP`s game has been rumbled, and that buses are not there to provide a public heating service.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Johnson delivered Brexit, and that is all that matters in the eyes of Tories. He can get away with anything right now. Tomorrows results won't change anything.
> George useless was on the telly this morning, still spinning the line we are all getting a £200 energy rebate in October, they still won't admit it's a loan we have to pay back.


I wouldnt bet any money against them ditching him after these elections. The brexit effect, the vaccine bounce etc faded quite quickly in the face of the cost of living crisis, and its a serious mistake to ignore the political ramifications of things that affect peoples finances.


----------



## elbows (May 4, 2022)

The Johnson regime continues to be the perfect gift for the daily stars current ownership, given their not so subtle agenda to change the politics of that paper whilst also maintaining other aspects of what made that rag what it was under previous ownership.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Johnson delivered Brexit, and that is all that matters in the eyes of Tories. He can get away with anything right now. Tomorrows results won't change anything.
> George useless was on the telly this morning, still spinning the line we are all getting a £200 energy rebate in October, they still won't admit it's a loan we have to pay back.


Bad results tomorrow make it  more likely that mps send the letters in. His bufoonery on the TV will only add to that. 
He's been suffering a slow death since peppa pig and the lobbying u turn. 

It might seem that he will cling on forever, and the war in Ukraine likley saved his arse in February but its only a stay of execution.


----------



## philosophical (May 4, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Johnson delivered Brexit, and that is all that matters in the eyes of Tories. He can get away with anything right now. Tomorrows results won't change anything.
> George useless was on the telly this morning, still spinning the line we are all getting a £200 energy rebate in October, they still won't admit it's a loan we have to pay back.



Whatever is called Brexit is not what was voted for in the 2016 referendum.
He has not ‘delivered’ (why does that word piss me off in this context, or most contexts?) ‘leave’ which is what was voted for, for the whole of the UK.
Boris Johnson has not delivered on the referendum vote, and he has left the country with what was called a ‘democratic deficit’.


----------



## Santino (May 4, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Whatever is called Brexit is not what was voted for in the 2016 referendum.
> He has not ‘delivered’ (why does that word piss me off in this context, or most contexts?) ‘leave’ which is what was voted for, for the whole of the UK.
> Boris Johnson has not delivered on the referendum vote, and he has left the country with what was called a ‘democratic deficit’.


What part of the UK hasn't left the EU?


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2022)

Santino said:


> What part of the UK hasn't left the EU?



North Ireland sorta half in half out at this stage


----------



## Santino (May 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> North Ireland sorta half in half out at this stage


First I've heard of it.


----------



## philosophical (May 4, 2022)

Santino said:


> What part of the UK hasn't left the EU?



Northern Ireland.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 4, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Whatever is called Brexit is not what was voted for in the 2016 referendum.
> He has not ‘delivered’ (why does that word piss me off in this context, or most contexts?) ‘leave’ which is what was voted for, for the whole of the UK.
> Boris Johnson has not delivered on the referendum vote, and he has left the country with what was called a ‘democratic deficit’.


Whatever. That's only relevant if the leave voters feel that way. Don't think that's the case, but they won't be happy with their gas bills.


----------



## Ax^ (May 4, 2022)

Santino said:


> First I've heard of it.



it the 6 counties of Ulster that England keep hold of after partition of Ireland act back in 1920

was a bit of bother back in the 70's about the place


----------



## contadino (May 4, 2022)

Santino said:


> First I've heard of it.


No it's not.


----------



## philosophical (May 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Whatever. That's only relevant if the leave voters feel that way. Don't think that's the case, but they won't be happy with their gas bills.



Hard to fathom what people feel and why, but the continual brainwashing effect of ‘Brexit is done’ is a con, and in my view needs a push back every time it is mentioned.
Something has happened since the referendum, but it is certainly not what was voted for.


----------



## contadino (May 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Whatever. That's only relevant if the leave voters feel that way. Don't think that's the case, but they won't be happy with their gas bills.


Maybe if the government tell people that their energy/food bills haven't gone up despite what receipts/bank statements say, they'll believe it in the same way they believe that Brexit is done depite it not yet having been implemented (import checks, etc..)


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

contadino said:


> Maybe if the government tell people that their energy/food bills haven't gone up despite what receipts/bank statements say, they'll believe it in the same way they believe that Brexit is done depite it not yet having been implemented (import checks, etc..)


I'm not even sure they need to do that - with Johnson having introduced the free bus passes old people at least can just ride round to keep warm now.


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm not even sure they need to do that - with Johnson having introduced the free bus passes old people at least can just ride round to keep warm now.


 Won't the tories sublet their homes while they are out?


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

indeed - they clearly don't need their homes


----------



## _Russ_ (May 4, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Hard to fathom what people feel and why, but the continual brainwashing effect of ‘Brexit is done’ is a con, and in my view needs a push back every time it is mentioned.
> Something has happened since the referendum, but it is certainly not what was voted for.


You know what "people" voted for? ...interesting
I can only imagine what that was


----------



## philosophical (May 4, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> You know what "people" voted for? ...interesting
> I can only imagine what that was


No need to imagine, here it is in black and white.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

nothing about the Northern Ireland border then


----------



## philosophical (May 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> nothing about the Northern Ireland border then


But something about 'leave'.


----------



## BassJunkie (May 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> nothing about the Northern Ireland border then



Stop with your Project Fear. That won't be a problem. 





Oh, erm.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

philosophical said:


> But something about 'leave'.


leave the Northern Ireland border


----------



## maomao (May 4, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Johnson's response is astounding. OTOH, are we really supposed to believe that there are still people alive called Elsie?


You're old. There are three Elsies at the school where I work and I have a niece with the same name.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Whatever. That's only relevant if the leave voters feel that way. Don't think that's the case, but they won't be happy with their gas bills.



As opposed to all the many, many things they are happy about.


----------



## _Russ_ (May 4, 2022)

philosophical said:


> No need to imagine, here it is in black and white.
> 
> View attachment 321183


..and you said they didnt get it,  have we rejoined?

ETA I know what you really meant when you said they got something different from what they voted for implying you knew what they voted for, but then you came back with the wise ass reply of what was on the ballot paper which we both know isnt what you meant at all


----------



## philosophical (May 4, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> ..and you said they didnt get it,  have we rejoined?
> 
> ETA I know what you really meant when you said they got something different from what they voted for implying you knew what they voted for, but then you came back with the wise ass reply of what was on the ballot paper which we both know isnt what you meant at all


 I didn’t imply that I knew what leavers voted for, I went by the wording on the ballot paper and assumed that’s what leavers voted for.
It is absolutely what I meant.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2022)

I just called up EU customer services to confirm whether the UK has left the EU, and they said, let me just check on the system, Monsieur.... Yes it looks like their membership has indeed lapsed.


----------



## philosophical (May 4, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I just called up EU customer services to confirm whether the UK has left the EU, and they said, let me just check on the system, Monsieur.... Yes it looks like their membership has indeed lapsed.



They were wrong.


----------



## kabbes (May 4, 2022)

Apropos of nothing, anyone remember how the Heaven’s Gate cult confidently predicted the end of the world and then, when it didn’t happen, insisted that they were still right anyway and could explain away the clear fact that the world hadn’t ended?  Don’t know WHAT would bring that piece of cognitive dissonance to mind.


----------



## two sheds (May 4, 2022)

their prayers saved us all ❤️


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 5, 2022)

Cambridge Analytica whistleblower: 'We spent $1m harvesting millions of Facebook profiles' – video
					

Whistleblower details workings of Cambridge Analytica and its use of targeted political advertising that could be used to influence people's opinions




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## _Russ_ (May 5, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Cambridge Analytica whistleblower: 'We spent $1m harvesting millions of Facebook profiles' – video
> 
> 
> Whistleblower details workings of Cambridge Analytica and its use of targeted political advertising that could be used to influence people's opinions
> ...


Its easy when reading about the shit that shitty people have done to forget that the same and worse is still being done and mostly by the same shits that got away with it last time...but then I look at out government and it reminds me how that works


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> They were wrong.


Can you clarify?

You can make an argument that certain things are still subject to EU policy and regulation and so on, but on the basic question of whether the UK has "left", in what way have they not?


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Can you clarify?
> 
> You can make an argument that certain things are still subject to EU policy and regulation and so on, but on the basic question of whether the UK has "left", in what way have they not?


Because the UK includes Northern Ireland.
Northern Ireland is being treated differently.
Like one set of arrangements for Warwickshire and a different set of arrangements for Worcestershire, and this is not what the winners voted for.
This is why I say the UK has not left the UK, plus of course a wide open unregulated land border between the two systems says ‘joined’ to me.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Because the UK includes Northern Ireland.
> Northern Ireland is being treated differently.
> Like one set of arrangements for Warwickshire and a different set of arrangements for Worcestershire, and this is not what the winners voted for.
> This is why I say the UK has not left the UK, plus of course a wide open unregulated land border between the two systems says ‘joined’ to me.


The winners voted for the UK to leave the EU and weren't asked anything about whether it would be OK for different arrangements to apply to different bits of the UK.
They voted for the UK to leave the EU and that's what's happened.


----------



## Serene (May 5, 2022)

xenon said:


> People keep voting for these cunts because they are not Elsie. Pictures of Elsie don’t change their mind they invoke pity. Or ineffectual anger from labour voters.


The tories say we should shop more cheaply for food. They suggest everyone should only buy those " mysterious " meat products and supermarket own brands. "What do you mean you already only buy those?".


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The winners voted for the UK to leave the EU and weren't asked anything about whether it would be OK for different arrangements to apply to different bits of the UK.
> They voted for the UK to leave the EU and that's what's happened.



Absolutely disagree.
I am not prepared to apply any kind of leavers doublethink.
As on the ballot paper posted above, the vote was for the whole of the UK.
Northern Ireland being treated differently means the whole of the UK has not left.
I believe the border in Ireland issue is both a theoretical and practical and historic and political issue that has been brought back to the fore because of the vote to leave.
It is unresolved.
Unresolved, so the UK has not left the EU as was voted for.


----------



## elbows (May 5, 2022)

People who voted for Brexit may have expected all sorts of things they didnt get. We still left the EU.

If you think back to various possible 'Brexit deals', we could have ended up staying in the customs union. That would have seen many more people shouting about how we hadnt left properly, but we'd still have left under that scenario. The referendum did not cover the detail, including complications, mess, and special status for Northern Ireland in certain specific regards.


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

elbows said:


> People who voted for Brexit may have expected all sorts of things they didnt get. We still left the EU.
> 
> If you think back to various possible 'Brexit deals', we could have ended up staying in the customs union. That would have seen many more people shouting about how we hadnt left properly, but we'd still have left under that scenario. The referendum did not cover the detail, including complications, mess, and special status for Northern Ireland in certain specific regards.


 When you say ‘we’ do you include Northern Ireland?


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Absolutely disagree.
> I am not prepared to apply any kind of leavers doublethink.
> As on the ballot paper posted above, the vote was for the whole of the UK.
> Northern Ireland being treated differently means the whole of the UK has not left.
> ...


As far as I'm aware, the EU and the UK both agree that the border exists, and agree where it is. On one side is Eire, part of the EU, and on the other side is the UK, not part of the EU. What's unresolved?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> As far as I'm aware, the EU and the UK both agree that the border exists, and agree where it is. On one side is Eire, part of the EU, and on the other side is the UK, not part of the EU. What's unresolved?


The border


----------



## _Russ_ (May 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The border


Nope its there its not unresolved it exists, just because some feckers dont like it doesnt wipe it off the map.
Perhaps you meant the border issue


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> As far as I'm aware, the EU and the UK both agree that the border exists, and agree where it is. On one side is Eire, part of the EU, and on the other side is the UK, not part of the EU. What's unresolved?



What is unresolved is that, to use your terms, the EU is their system, and the UK has ‘left’ and is supposed to be a different system. And as you point out, there is one side, and there is another side except….to all practical intents and purposes those sides are the same, so there is not the disconnect that people voted for.
Would you say Kent and Sussex are part of the same system? Because in Ireland the UK and the EU remain part of the same system similar to Kent and Sussex.
People voted for the whole of the UK to leave, no differential appeared on the ballot paper.


----------



## moochedit (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> What is unresolved is that, to use your terms, the EU is their system, and the UK has ‘left’ and is supposed to be a different system. And as you point out, there is one side, and there is another side except….to all practical intents and purposes those sides are the same, so there is not the disconnect that people voted for.
> Would you say Kent and Sussex are part of the same system? Because in Ireland the UK and the EU remain part of the same system similar to Kent and Sussex.
> People voted for the whole of the UK to leave, no differential appeared on the ballot paper.



What's the solution then? A trump style wall between NI and Eire? Or a united Ireland? (Second option seems the obvious solution to me)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Nope its there its not unresolved it exists, just because some feckers dont like it doesnt wipe it off the map.
> Perhaps you meant the border issue


i said the border is unresolved: as it is. if it wasn't unresolved there wouldn't be a mechanism to get rid of it.


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

moochedit said:


> What's the solution then? A trump style wall between NI and Eire? Or a united Ireland? (Second option seems the obvious solution to me)



Over the years I have suggested every practical option from barbed wire and machine gun nests to the Whiskey Galore style option of turning a blind eye, which incidentally was something my brother who lives in Ballycasey says will happen.
I think it would be unsustainable in the medium to long term to leave open the land border between two very different ‘markets’.
Funnily enough I was listening to a podcast about finding a fugitive, Kevin Parle, and a passport and immigration expert was asked about false identities and travel and so on.
She reckoned whilst it might be difficult to forge a British, or German passport, the Republic of Ireland authorities would struggle to identify a forged Slovakian or Eastonian passport, and anybody could get into the Republic on such a forged passport, or maybe even a general EU ID of some kind, and then stroll unchecked across the border to the UK.
Such a scenario does not seem like ‘leave’ to me, let alone vehicles criss crossing the border engaged in all sorts of smuggling activities. If the authorities stamped down on such cross border shenanigans then the troubles in Ireland, in my opinion, would re-ignite. If you follow news from Ireland at the moment you might well conclude that the peace process is in rather a fragile state.
However it is no good asking me, a remainer, to provide a solution for something I didn’t want. The solution and responsibility is with those who voted leave.
The mocking I get here from other posters because I return to the subject time and time again makes me wonder how much sub conscious or morphic anti Irish sentiment is still abroad amongst particularly English people, even some of those who voted remain as I did.


----------



## moochedit (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Over the years I have suggested every practical option from barbed wire and machine gun nests to the Whiskey Galore style option of turning a blind eye, which incidentally was something my brother who lives in Ballycasey says will happen.
> I think it would be unsustainable in the medium to long term to leave open the land border between two very different ‘markets’.
> Funnily enough I was listening to a podcast about finding a fugitive, Kevin Parle, and a passport and immigration expert was asked about false identities and travel and so on.
> She reckoned whilst it might be difficult to forge a British, or German passport, the Republic of Ireland authorities would struggle to identify a forged Slovakian or Eastonian passport, and anybody could get into the Republic on such a forged passport, or maybe even a general EU ID of some kind, and then stroll unchecked across the border to the UK.
> ...



I doubt most uk mainland leave voters care about NI's half in half out Eu status to be honest with you.

I am guessing you are a NI unionist who wants to keep NI in the UK? Is that correct?


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> there is one side, and there is another side except….to all practical intents and purposes those sides are the same,


No they aren't.


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

moochedit said:


> I doubt most uk mainland leave voters care about NI's half in half out Eu status to be honest with you.
> 
> I am guessing you are a NI unionist who wants to keep NI in the UK? Is that correct?



Absolutely not.
Neither am I a fan of nationalism.
I want a pan European situation, or idealistically a pan global one.
I don’t believe in blind patriotism.
The referendum result came as a shock to me when it dawned formally how many utter bastards share the space I occupy.
For me it is hard to reconcile, but there is something to be gained by holding the leavers feet to the fire and challenging them to solve the border issue, because the troubles from Ireland dominated the earlier part of my life. Indeed my first ‘date’ with Mrs P was in the City when on that day there was a massive explosion there.


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> No they aren't.



Yes they are…in practical terms.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Yes they are…in practical terms.


What exactly is your definition of "being in the EU"?


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> What exactly is your definition of "being in the EU"?


One definition is unfettered access to territory called the EU.


----------



## elbows (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> When you say ‘we’ do you include Northern Ireland?


The entire reason I mentioned things like the customs union was to demonstrate that various scenarios existed where some EU rules could have ended up being part of the post-exit arrangement but thats still not the same as still being in the EU. Clearly one of the big reasons we didnt go for that sort of deal was because some big chunk of the population and political classes would not have considered that to be a strong enough severing of ties to the EU, but it would still have been a UK exit from the EU.

Northern Ireland is not in the EU, and therefore I include Northern Ireland in my use of 'we'.

The Northern Ireland situation is messy, and I make no attempts to deny that. Under the agreed protocol they were subject to certain specific EU rules that the rest of the UK is not. But being subject to such rules is not the same thing as being in the EU, just as we would still have left the EU even if we had stayed in the customs union. And then there is additional mess because that agreement has not been adhered to properly and clearly the UK government agreed to something that it didnt actually want to stick to, and has yet to settle on a sustainable fudge. None of this detail means that Northern Ireland is still in the EU, it does mean there are unresolved issues.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> One definition is unfettered access to territory called the EU.


So are you claiming that Northern Ireland has "unfettered access to territory called the EU"?

What does that even mean? And if the EU has unfettered access to territory called Northern Ireland, does that mean that the EU is part of Northern Ireland? Or is the Republic of Ireland part of Northern Ireland, under your definition?


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> So are you claiming that Northern Ireland has "unfettered access to territory called the EU"?
> 
> What does that even mean? And if the EU has unfettered access to territory called Northern Ireland, does that mean that the EU is part of Northern Ireland? Or is the Republic of Ireland part of Northern Ireland, under your definition?


What that even means is that leave hasn't happened.


----------



## elbows (May 5, 2022)

I suppose we could also resort to language involving 'hard' and 'soft' Brexit that was commonly used for quite some time.

In many key ways we ended up with full on hard Brexit. Some of the implications of hard Brexit were not resolved properly, especially in regards Northern Ireland, and so some fudge was introduced. But I cant even claim Northern Ireland ended up with a soft Brexit whilst the rest of th UK had a hard one, because the government decided it didnt like the fudge after all and has stalled various things in various ways that has made the fudge a harder Brexit for NI than it was on paper. I dont know what will happen next with that side of things, but at this rate these issues may not move much further along until we have a post-Johnson regime.

Both hard and soft versions of Brexit were still Brexit, you've chosen your own arbitrary definition for Brexit that means you can claim otherwise, but that road goes nowhere useful that I can deduce at this time.


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

Surely Brexit does not have a definition, but 'leave' does?


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> What that even means is that leave hasn't happened.


You didn't answer my questions.


----------



## elbows (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Surely Brexit does not have a definition, but 'leave' does?


Well I'm going to do my bit by leaving this conversation until it returns to the actual topic of this thread.


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2022)

elbows said:


> Well I'm going to do my bit by leaving this conversation until it returns to the actual topic of this thread.


What do you mean by 'leaving' though? Eh? Eh?


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> What do you mean by 'leaving' though? Eh? Eh?


I territorial terms, or nationalistic terms, it means having a border between two entities.


----------



## not a trot (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I territorial terms, or nationalistic terms, it means having a border between two entities.



I bet you're a bundle of laughs down the pub.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I territorial terms, or nationalistic terms, it means having a border between two entities.



FFS, take this to one of the Brexit threads, and stop pissing all over this one.


----------



## philosophical (May 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS, take this to one of the Brexit threads, and stop pissing all over this one.


FFS I originally responded to somebody who said that brexit had got done. Lecture them.


----------



## two sheds (May 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> What do you mean by 'leaving' though? Eh? Eh?


no I meant elbows but I think he's left  whatever that means


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2022)

Can we get back on topic, please? I've not looked at the news today, so I don't know whether or not Boris Johnson is still a cunt.


----------



## moochedit (May 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Can we get back on topic, please? I've not looked at the news today, so I don't know whether or not Boris Johnson is still a cunt.



I don't need to see the news to know he is still a cunt.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Can we get back on topic, please? I've not looked at the news today, so I don't know whether or not Boris Johnson is still a cunt.


Some assumptions are, on the balance of probabilities, safe to make.

I am not sure what could happen in one day that would move Johnson even one step down the cuntitude scale.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Some assumptions are, on the balance of probabilities, safe to make.
> 
> I am not sure what could happen in one day that would move Johnson even one step down the cuntitude scale.


His head falling off in an amusing way


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2022)

Donating his body to science. Specifically the field of ballistics.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> His head falling off in an amusing way


Nope. He'd still be as much of a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Nope. He'd still be as much of a cunt.


yeh but he'd be a dead cunt in two pieces


----------



## Ax^ (May 5, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Donating his body to science. Specifically the field of ballistics.



i suggest the below maybe on a cannon to mark the jubalee


"Blowing from a gun is a method of execution in which the victim is typically tied to the mouth of a cannon which is then fired, often resulting in death. "


----------



## Raheem (May 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but he'd be a dead cunt in two pieces


He'd be able to be a cunt in two places at once. Even taking into account that he'd at least be dead, I'm not certain that would be ideal.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2022)

Raheem said:


> He'd be able to be a cunt in two places at once. Even taking into account that he'd at least be dead, I'm not certain that would be ideal.


It's better than him being alive in one place


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but he'd be a dead cunt in two pieces


No, worms don't die when chopped in two, they just grow back.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> No, worms don't die when chopped in two, they just grow back.


We'll chop him in three then


----------



## Ax^ (May 5, 2022)

with a Cannon


----------



## quiet guy (May 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Can we get back on topic, please? I've not looked at the news today, so I don't know whether or not Boris Johnson is still a cunt.


If he's still breathing then yes he's a cunt. Even if he wasn't still breathing then he would still be a cunt.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 5, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> If he's still breathing then yes he's a cunt. Even if he wasn't still breathing then he would still be a cunt.


But without the warmth and depth.


----------



## iona (May 5, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i suggest the below maybe on a cannon to mark the jubalee
> 
> 
> "Blowing from a gun is a method of execution in which the victim is typically tied to the mouth of a cannon which is then fired, often resulting in death. "


Does it sometimes _not_ result in death


----------



## Ax^ (May 5, 2022)

The results of a unsuccessful lethal discarge,  Is what I can only be describe as not well


would only suggest for senior tories


----------



## spitfire (May 7, 2022)

Looks like he's losing the black cab vote. The last line is a cracker.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 7, 2022)

I am glad I watched that to the end.


----------



## spitfire (May 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am glad I watched that to the end.



Only reason I shared it.


----------



## scalyboy (May 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am glad I watched that to the end.


Thanks for the tip, glad I stayed for the end too


----------



## scalyboy (May 7, 2022)

"I had that Boris in the back of my cab the other day, when we arrived at his destination he got out, then wouldn't pay - denied that he'd been riding in a black cab at all and said he'd got there by bike"


----------



## scalyboy (May 7, 2022)

"I didst have that Jacob Rees-Mogg inside my carriage t'other day; I lambasted the Mountebank as a Hell-born Shag-bag and did administer a goodlie and swift Kick to his tarrywags, then as he lay moaning upon the Paving I did emptie a Chamber-Pot fill'd with Sir-reverence and Stinking Piss over his head"


----------



## teuchter (May 7, 2022)

If they are london taxi drivers then the interviews would have been much more interesting had they been asked why they voted for him when they'd already seen his performance as mayor.


----------



## brogdale (May 7, 2022)

Ah, right...all beginning to make sense now...


----------



## Raheem (May 7, 2022)

> Fines have started arriving over to the Number 10 Christmas Party, the Mirror understands.


What kind of sentence is this?


----------



## BCBlues (May 7, 2022)

Raheem said:


> What kind of sentence is this?



Prison ones hopefully


----------



## teqniq (May 8, 2022)

Yes you will have read it all before, but as the person who posted it on Twitter laments this should be run by the BBC etc:









						Opinion | Voters Have Finally Punished Boris Johnson
					

If Mr. Johnson does not go, and soon, it will be hard to avoid the conclusion that we have crossed a Rubicon from which it will be difficult to return.




					www.nytimes.com
				




paywall busted article here


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 8, 2022)

So that's why he was late and fucked it up ! 
I wonder if Susanna can confirm that he shat himself live on air.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 8, 2022)

It is plausible that he shat himself halfway through, but it wasn't food poisoning.


----------



## magneze (May 8, 2022)

Shartgate


----------



## philosophical (May 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> So that's why he was late and fucked it up !
> I wonder if Susanna can confirm that he shat himself live on air.



 This should really read diarrhea interview then.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2022)

He should have used a fridge


----------



## not a trot (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> He should have used a fridge



Sun Headline 'Boris Shat In My Fridge'.


----------



## pesh (May 9, 2022)

magneze said:


> Shartgate


Rusty Watergate


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 9, 2022)

Technically a hangover is food poisoning


----------



## Cerv (May 9, 2022)

An unusual strain of food poisoning that gives you verbal, not actual, diarrhoea.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 10, 2022)

I see someone crashed into his house in Camberwell.









						Car crashes into Boris Johnson's £1.3 million townhouse in south London
					

The car damaged hedges and a tree, and knocked down a small pillar in front of the house in Camberwell.




					metro.co.uk
				




bought for 1.3m on a buy to let mortgage. fucker.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I see someone crashed into his house in Camberwell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Communique 4
Robert Carr Boris Johnson got it tonight this morning. We're getting closer.


----------



## brogdale (May 12, 2022)

Cummings' response to the 'news' of more partygate fines did make me chuckle for a bit but, on reflection, looks like he's got fuck all ammo left himself.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 12, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2022)

This would appear to be real. Properly taking the piss:


----------



## brogdale (May 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This would appear to be real. Properly taking the piss:



But, but....but only last night on the TV Braverman said that blustercunt had "changed the culture" and it was time to move on.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This would appear to be real. Properly taking the piss:



Or just tone deaf.


----------



## Raheem (May 13, 2022)

Bet it's not even a pint bottle.


----------



## elbows (May 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This would appear to be real. Properly taking the piss:


But who wrote that description? I would have thought it likely to be someone at the charity, not the Tory party.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> But who wrote that description? I would have thought it likely to be someone at the charity, not the Tory party.


my money would be on oliver dowden


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> But who wrote that description? I would have thought it likely to be someone at the charity, not the Tory party.



The Hertfordshire Community Foundation has confirmed that it was someone at the charity that penned the description, clearly mocking Johnson.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2022)

From 2016



And for the record I blame Russian imperialism and irredentism for the dire situation in Ukraine.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> From 2016
> 
> View attachment 322463
> 
> And for the record I blame Russian imperialism and irredentism for the dire situation in Ukraine.


ah but he was being paid by putin then


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Hertfordshire Community Foundation has confirmed that it was someone at the charity that penned the description, clearly mocking Johnson.




It was presented and read out at the party in front of Mr Dowden who laughed heartily

I expect him to go the full Will Smith next time someone puts words in his mouth


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It was presented and read out at the party in front of Mr Dowden who laughed heartily



Was it? Where has this come from?


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2022)

the blustercunt is going to visit North Ireland for what reason?

to kiss the arse of the DUP in person


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Was it? Where has this come from?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

Also lol.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>




It's hardly surprising people laughed at the caption, I would have done the same, because it was clearly mocking Johnson. Likewise it's hardly surprising that the twat Dowden didn't intervene, people were laughing at Johnson & the government that Dowden is part of. 

That doesn't support your claim that 'Dowden laughed heartily'.


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Oh, he'll just say that he didn't want to cause a scene, that the caption was obviously sneaked in by some evil fifth-columnist revanchist unbeliever in the True Way Of The Tory, and that he is both the epitome of kind-hearted nobility and the snowflakiest victim of "woke" behaviour ever.

None of which should detract from the main question - "Who the suffering *fuck* thought that putting a Johnson-signed bottle of champagne in to a bunch of raffle prizes was ever going to be a good idea, particularly right now?"


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's hardly surprising people laughed at the caption, I would have done the same, because it was clearly mocking Johnson. Likewise it's hardly surprising that the twat Dowden didn't intervene, people were laughing at Johnson & the government that Dowden is part of.
> 
> That doesn't support your claim that 'Dowden laughed heartily'.


Yes I'm sure Oliver "war on woke" Dowden was just having a giggle at Johnson's expense and not having a cheeky giggle at the government getting away with having a pissup while people died.


----------



## equationgirl (May 13, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Whatever is called Brexit is not what was voted for in the 2016 referendum.
> He has not ‘delivered’ (why does that word piss me off in this context, or most contexts?) ‘leave’ which is what was voted for, for the whole of the UK.
> Boris Johnson has not delivered on the referendum vote, and he has left the country with what was called a ‘democratic deficit’.


Leave the EU was not voted for in Scotland. The electrorate voted to Remain in the UK with 2/3 of the vote.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yes I'm sure Oliver "war on woke" Dowden was just having a giggle at Johnson's expense and not having a cheeky giggle at the government getting away with having a pissup while people died.



Err, the tweet you posted says he was angry about that caption, there's nowt about him having 'laughed heartily', or your new version of him having a 'cheeky giggle'. 

Personally I find it funny as fuck that someone made that caption to mock Johnson & his government, as an added bonus Dowden was angry about it, but it was too late for anything to be done, and another bonus that Dowden was left uncomfortable when everyone laughed at the piss-take.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> the blustercunt is going to visit North Ireland for what reason?
> 
> to kiss the arse of the DUP in person


At a cost of  1 beeelion pounds and not a penny less.


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2022)

not sure what this gobshite is trying to achieve

he going against over half the population latest round of voting
and turning up to defend the DUP losing position

whilst trying to claim a hard border with ireland will somehow keep up the good friday agreement
the guy can bluff his way out of anything it appears within england

don't think its going to work in the north


Would not put it past the bastard to turn up and start mumbling about edward Carson achievements


----------



## flypanam (May 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> the blustercunt is going to visit North Ireland for what reason?
> 
> to kiss the arse of the DUP in person


He’s going to bullshit them. I feel sorry for the unionists always waiting to be let down,  and then every single pm of the conservative and unionist party does that. The DUP will get more change out of Labour.


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2022)

aye but the DUP don't want change , they want to go back 60 years


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2022)

i'll post this as it, even for the tory party when terresa may is mocking the dup you should stop listening to them


----------



## flypanam (May 13, 2022)

And yet they’ve accepted the GFA, they accepted the cosmetic change of the RUC to the PSNI, and they’ve accepted last weeks results. It’s not about going back 60 years it’s about beating the unionist competition and remaining the main party of unionism. For them it’s not about the supremacy of Protestantism it’s about the integrity of the union. They didn’t have worry 60 years ago.


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2022)

is the union really under treat atm

or is it just that people are fed up with the headbanger in the DUP holding up the econony for thier own interest's
don't see a united ireland within the next 20 years

the unionist loyalist vote that left the dup went to the Alliance party not Sinn Fien

maybe they just want to get the bins collected not deal with wankers fighting against things they voted for


----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2022)

. beer bad


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 14, 2022)

flypanam said:


> And yet they’ve accepted the GFA, they accepted the cosmetic change of the RUC to the PSNI, and they’ve accepted last weeks results. It’s not about going back 60 years it’s about beating the unionist competition and remaining the main party of unionism. For them it’s not about the supremacy of Protestantism it’s about the integrity of the union. They didn’t have worry 60 years ago.


Yep - its definitely more about being seen as the most stalwart defenders of the union than anything else. Im guessing thats why the twats supported brexit - even though they were fully aware that it would imperil the union they were so keen to defend - uk and Ireland both being in the EU blurred the boundaries between the two countries


----------



## Storm Fox (May 14, 2022)

The 'leader' of the country cannot understand the different people work in different ways and different jobs have different requirements. 




			
				https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2022/may/14/boris-johnson-urges-more-people-to-return-to-office-working said:
			
		

> He said: “My experience of working from home is you spend an awful lot of time making another cup of coffee and then, you know, getting up, walking very slowly to the fridge, hacking off a small piece of cheese, then walking very slowly back to your laptop and then forgetting what it was you’re doing.”



And outs himself as lazy and undisciplined.*

*Which of course we knew already.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> The 'leader' of the country cannot understand the different people work in different ways and different jobs have different requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't help thinking this is his experience of work whether at home or not


----------



## not a trot (May 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i can't help thinking this is his experience of work whether at home or not



Cunt can't even be bothered to work on his appearance.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Cunt can't even be bothered to work on his appearance.


yes he can. That tousled look is as authentic as Wilson's prop pipe, i.e not at all


----------



## BristolEcho (May 14, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> The 'leader' of the country cannot understand the different people work in different ways and different jobs have different requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to being in the office where you go to make a coffee and end up chatting to ten people and then going for a wander around the building. 

They are always getting pissed at work by the sounds of it. 

All this shit is about the idealisation of "hard work" and being seen to do it. And obviously the rents and business around it.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 14, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Compared to being in the office where you go to make a coffee and end up chatting to ten people and then going for a wander around the building.
> 
> They are always getting pissed at work by the sounds of it.
> 
> All this shit is about the idealisation of "hard work" and being seen to do it. And obviously the rents and business around it.


This, now some people find that more productive overall, but some, anti-social fuckers like myself, much prefer to just get on with it and not be disturbed. Start a little earlier, end a little later and still have time for coffee and cheese.


----------



## elbows (May 14, 2022)

He doesnt know what real work is, and his ability to be distracted by fridges is all too well understood.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

My kettle is in my home office, the kettle in the actual office is at the other end of the building.

I probably drink more coffee in the actual office, you know to stretch my legs, have a chat and all those other ultra productive things.

Also I very rarely take a lunch break where as in the office I would take one everyday and would often come back late from it.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> My kettle is in my home office, the kettle in the actual office is at the other end of the building. I probably drink more coffee in the actual office, you know to stretch my legs, have a chat and all those other ultra productive things.


and waste those endless ten minutes before home time


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> and waste those endless ten minutes before home time


yep, and also edited my post re lunch times, since WFH for this company, I've never been late for work and only taken 1 sick day (to go to the dentist) in nearly 9 months.

In the office I would have had far more than that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> yep, and also edited my post re lunch times, since WFH for this company, I've never been late for work and only taken 1 sick day (to go to the dentist) in nearly 9 months.
> 
> In the office I would have had far more than that.


you need to up your sickies and try harder with your tardiness.

or at least log in to your work email from bed at nine to check on anything important and then have a lazy start

hard work is dangerous even at home


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you need to up your sickies and try harder with your tardiness.


Sage advice there Pickman's model. I'm being far too efficient for my liking.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you need to up your sickies and try harder with your tardiness.
> 
> or at least log in to your work email from bed at nine to check on anything important and then have a lazy start
> 
> hard work is dangerous even at home


I start at 7am, I  dont get out of bed until 8 

I have to do a health check on our Clouds in the UK, France and Germany first thing, make a report  and I dont need to get up for that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Sage advice there Pickman's model. I'm being far too efficient for my liking.


for me, i have about 30-45 minutes hard work in the morning (or if not hard at least tasks which need to be done) and then after that i can get on with useful stuff. as long as the important stuff which can't be put off is done every day then things are fine. start letting things drift or conversely asking for more work, and my idyll would come to an unfortunate end.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I start at 7am, I  dont get out of bed until 8


good stuff!


----------



## Sue (May 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> for me, i have about 30-45 minutes hard work in the morning (or if not hard at least tasks which need to be done) and then after that i can get on with useful stuff. as long as the important stuff which can't be put off is done every day then things are fine. start letting things drift or conversely *asking for more work*, and my idyll would come to an unfortunate end.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2022)

Sue said:


>


i've seen people go loopy and opt for that daft choice. it never ends well.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 14, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> The 'leader' of the country cannot understand the different people work in different ways and different jobs have different requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could write forever about this story. But it’s a lovely sunny day in Britain’s second city so I’ll just say this:

1. The brass neck of a lazy, feckless, privileged, posh, thick cunt like Johnson lecturing anyone on the world of work is risible.
2. As ever, where capital is and where Johnson is  on any given issue is revealing. The boss class _love _wfh. Lower rents through shedding office space, lower utilities bills and new digital surveillance products meaning more labour can be extracted mean home working is here to stay whatever that porky fucker thinks.
3. It’s not organised Labour preventing a return to work. It barely exists and even where it does it’s not strong enough to dictate or mediate the organisation of work.
4. One of the side effects of wfh on our side is worker atomisation. We’ve largely lost the ability to have the face to face casual contact with the white collar membership at our place. As it becomes more deeply embedded we (and unions generally) in my view are going to need to think about we talk to, communicate with and organise going forwards.
5. Bar the editor of the Daily Mail I wonder who Johnson thinks this line is going to play well with. Whose the constituency who’ll, as they turn the heating off or survey the empty food cupboard in their houses, will think ‘ah well, at least Boris has saved Pret by getting the office workers back’….


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 14, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 5. Bar the editor of the Daily Mail I wonder who Johnson thinks this line is going to play well with.


Alan Sugar.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 14, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Alan Sugar.



I nearly added ‘and legacy capital’ but I couldn’t be arsed to type it…


----------



## kabbes (May 14, 2022)

Our worry with WFH from the perspective of the company is the exact opposite — staff are _too_ productive.  In order to maintain culture and knowledge, we really need people to be spending more time in casual, unproductive interactions.


----------



## two sheds (May 14, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Our worry with WFH from the perspective of the company is the exact opposite — staff are _too_ productive.  In order to maintain culture and knowledge, we really need people to be spending more time in casual, unproductive interactions.


They're my speciality


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

I can't decide whether this is cos they want people to buy more sandwiches or cos they don't trust their employees and treat them like children. 

Probably both.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 15, 2022)

Every time I go in the office I do see the value in being in the same place as colleagues (and people in other teams). Yes we can be 'efficient' wfh but making our jobs actually enjoyable, cultivating relationships with people that are actually worthwhile and just talking shit about work that often proves productive in one way or another, does happen when you're in the same place the way it doesn't virtually. No time for Mogg or for forcing people but I definitely see the benefit. 2/3 days per week in an office is the way forward imho.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 15, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Every time I go in the office I do see the value in being in the same place as colleagues (and people in other teams). Yes we can be 'efficient' wfh but making our jobs actually enjoyable, cultivating relationships with people that are actually worthwhile and just talking shit about work that often proves productive in one way or another, does happen when you're in the same place the way it doesn't virtually. No time for Mogg or for forcing people but I definitely see the benefit. 2/3 days per week in an office is the way forward imho.


It's harder to play practical jokes on colleagues when they're WFH, at least the sort of ones I enjoy


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Every time I go in the office I do see the value in being in the same place as colleagues (and people in other teams). Yes we can be 'efficient' wfh but making our jobs actually enjoyable, cultivating relationships with people that are actually worthwhile and just talking shit about work that often proves productive in one way or another, does happen when you're in the same place the way it doesn't virtually. No time for Mogg or for forcing people but I definitely see the benefit. 2/3 days per week in an office is the way forward imho.


Sure, but people are able to make that decision. You don't need that gangly twat leaving passive aggressive notes on your hotdesk. Explain the benefits, rather than infer they're too busy getting cheese to do any work.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

Like this is the biggest change to working patterns in the last thirty years and we're getting "you need to come into the office cos you're all workshy fops" rather than an actual debate about the advantages and disadvantages of each method. 

I sat in a Google presentation the other day and they said how great they were cos one of their team could take his daughter to school for the first time in his working life. What? Shouldn't have needed a global pandemic for that to happen. 

Anyway, Boris Johnson is a twat. Let's get back to him.


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2022)

tommers said:


> I sat in a Google presentation the other day and they said how great they were cos one of their team could take his daughter to school for the first time in his working life. What? Shouldn't have needed a global pandemic for that to happen.


A friend was saying exactly this the other day. He reckons this has done way more to make the domestic/childcare split between him and his partner equal than anything else could've. 

(He's now working from home so not doing a long commute, his partner's a teacher so is onsite. He now typically does the drop offs/pick ups and is the parent who's called if there's an issue.)


----------



## teuchter (May 15, 2022)

So who's going to try and argue that the UK's massive Eurovision success is anything other than a comprehensive vindication of Boris Johnson and his leadership?


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> A friend was saying exactly this the other day. He reckons this has done way more to make the domestic/childcare split between him and his partner equal than anything else could've.
> 
> (He's now working from home so not doing a long commute, his partner's a teacher so is onsite. He now typically does the drop offs/pick ups and is the parent who's called if there's an issue.)


Yeh just imagine how Johnson would hate that


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> A friend was saying exactly this the other day. He reckons this has done way more to make the domestic/childcare split between him and his partner equal than anything else could've.
> 
> (He's now working from home so not doing a long commute, his partner's a teacher so is onsite. He now typically does the drop offs/pick ups and is the parent who's called if there's an issue.)




My brother in law used to commute three odd hours a day, his kids are now teenagers and this is probably the most time hes been able to spend with them during the week in their entire lives.

It's mad.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> A friend was saying exactly this the other day. He reckons this has done way more to make the domestic/childcare split between him and his partner equal than anything else could've.
> 
> (He's now working from home so not doing a long commute, his partner's a teacher so is onsite. He now typically does the drop offs/pick ups and is the parent who's called if there's an issue.)


Exactly. It's an absolutely golden opportunity for large parts of the workforce to actually get closer to this fabled work life balance. For companies to have happy(er) workers, for families to have healthier relationships, for businesses to save money on offices, to give people choice over how their lives actually are structured. But it requires that bosses trust their teams. This idea from Sugar et al that people don't work unless a manager is stood behind them is fucking stupid. It's coming at it from the wrong direction. If you need to micro manage the intelligent and motivated people that you hired then maybe that's your fault?

There are advantages and disadvantages to wfh. Building effective relationships, replicating communication structures, letting people feel belonging - all of these things are more difficult but making your default that people are adults who know how they work best and want to do a good job is a decent start.  It's typical that twats like these two instantly jump the other way.


----------



## Elpenor (May 15, 2022)

I’ve not had any cheese


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 15, 2022)

tommers said:


> Like this is the biggest change to working patterns in the last thirty years and we're getting "you need to come into the office cos you're all workshy fops" rather than an actual debate about the advantages and disadvantages of each method.
> 
> I sat in a Google presentation the other day and they said how great they were cos one of their team could take his daughter to school for the first time in his working life. What? Shouldn't have needed a global pandemic for that to happen.
> 
> Anyway, Boris Johnson is a twat. Let's get back to him.



Good post. As I said earlier there needs to be a wider debate on our side about the organisation of work in the 21st century, how unions organise, what are the demands for workers engaged in the ‘bullshit jobs’ in post industrial, late capitalist economies and how we navigate against new digital surveillance techniques.

Johnson and the ludicrous Rees Mogg are hopelessly behind the curve of how capital thinks about and understands the benefits of greater flexibility and hybrid working. As you suggest there are clear benefits from our perspective - workers who’ve never had it before get some control over when hours are worked, less travel on shit public transport or congested roads, less spending on travel and work clothes etc  - but there are also obvious questions too about worker atomisation, increased productivity targets, lower wages, ending of London weighting and an increase in ‘flexible hours’ meaning workers are always on call


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2022)

tommers said:


> Exactly. It's an absolutely golden opportunity for large parts of the workforce to actually get closer to this fabled work life balance. For companies to have happy(er) workers, for families to have healthier relationships, for businesses to save money on offices, to give people choice over how their lives actually are structured. But it requires that bosses trust their teams. This idea from Sugar et al that people don't work unless a manager is stood behind them is fucking stupid. It's coming at it from the wrong direction. If you need to micro manage the intelligent and motivated people that you hired then maybe that's your fault?
> 
> There are advantages and disadvantages to wfh. Building effective relationships, replicating communication structures, letting people feel belonging - all of these things are more difficult but making your default that people are adults who know how they work best and want to do a good job is a decent start.  It's typical that twats like these two instantly jump the other way.


Yeah, this friend used to work for a company where he asked if he could start/finish work a bit later a couple of days a week so he could do the nursery drop off (his partner's timetable meant she couldn't). They refused, he left. Whole new world now.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)

tommers said:


> Exactly. It's an absolutely golden opportunity for large parts of the workforce to actually get closer to this fabled work life balance. For companies to have happy(er) workers, for families to have healthier relationships, for businesses to save money on offices, to give people choice over how their lives actually are structured. But it requires that bosses trust their teams. This idea from Sugar et al that people don't work unless a manager is stood behind them is fucking stupid. It's coming at it from the wrong direction. If you need to micro manage the intelligent and motivated people that you hired then maybe that's your fault?
> 
> There are advantages and disadvantages to wfh. Building effective relationships, replicating communication structures, letting people feel belonging - all of these things are more difficult but making your default that people are adults who know how they work best and want to do a good job is a decent start.  It's typical that twats like these two instantly jump the other way.


Because micromanagers usually do fuck all so they assume everyone's like that.


----------



## Elpenor (May 15, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Because micromanagers usually do fuck all so they assume everyone's like that.



The key thing is trust isn’t it. They’re untrustworthy themselves so don’t trust their staff


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

Serene said:


> The tories say we should shop more cheaply for food. They suggest everyone should only buy those " mysterious " meat products and supermarket own brands. "What do you mean you already only buy those?".


British government is one step ahead of you....








						Britain lifting post-Fukushima restrictions on Japan food imports
					

In its assessment of the possible health risks from Japanese food imports, Britain has concluded that removing the import restrictions would not affect consumers in the country.




					www.japantimes.co.jp
				




Now with 50% extra mystery.
Going to be some interesting fake news about if and when the EU starts Geiger countering trucks crossing into Eire


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve not had any cheese


consider yourself reported to Liz Truss


----------



## pbsmooth (May 15, 2022)

The childcare thing is mad. The olden days of one parent basically never seeing their kid during the week just seems bonkers.


----------



## two sheds (May 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> The key thing is trust isn’t it. They’re untrustworthy themselves so don’t trust their staff


which brings us neatly back to Johnson


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yeh just imagine how Johnson would hate that


To be fair with all those children he wouldn't be able to afford the fuel for the school run.

Although he would probably expense it


----------



## MrSki (May 16, 2022)

Well there is a surprise.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Well there is a surprise.


Conservative and UNionist Trustfund party. Or cunts for short


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 16, 2022)

I read about that the other day, it was a donation from the former party treasurer, who is a millionaire art dealer, which may or may not be linked to money his wife received from her father.

Oh, here's the link.









						Major Boris Johnson donor 'suspected of funnelling Russian cash to Tory coffers'
					

A donation of £450,000 from former party treasurer Ehud Sheleg was reportedly flagged to the National Crime Agency by Barclays, who say the cash originated in the Russian account of his father-in-law Sergei Kopytov




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 16, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yeh just imagine how Johnson would hate that


So many children, so many schools, so little time.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> My brother in law used to commute three odd hours a day, his kids are now teenagers and this is probably the most time hes been able to spend with them during the week in their entire lives.
> 
> It's mad.


And sad.


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> My brother in law used to commute three odd hours a day, his kids are now teenagers and this is probably the most time hes been able to spend with them during the week in their entire lives.
> 
> It's mad.


My son-in-law and my eldest daughter walk to school with Grandson 1 now, my grandson rides his bike and his Dad carries it home for him while Eldest pushs Grandson 2 in his stroller. 
SiL then starts work when he gets home and is adamant there is no way he is going back to commuting an hour each way every day, he goes in about once every three weeks at the moment.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 16, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> So many children, so many schools, so little time.


Just as well most of them are adults!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 16, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Just as well most of them are adults!


I know, I was trying to be funny. Although I think at least three of them are school age and below, aren't they?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 16, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I know, I was trying to be funny. Although I think at least three of them are school age and below, aren't they?


I know, I was joining in your joke in the same spirit. Obviously fell flat, sorry.


----------



## Raheem (May 16, 2022)

(Music pun in wrong thread)


----------



## Raheem (May 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> (Music pun in wrong thread)


(A minor error)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> So many children, so many schools, so little time.


He must be spaffing at least a hundred grand on school fees each year


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> (A minor error)


Pulled up sharp tho, you're a natural


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 16, 2022)

i was so looking forward to his passing of covid you know

( _you can't say that, he has a family and loved ones, he's human too you know, how would you feel if someone wished death on your dad etc etc_)


----------



## Sue (May 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He must be spaffing at least a hundred grand on school fees each year


Well a public school is apparently £40k+ a year (Eton is £44k) and who knows how many kids he's paying school fees for...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He must be spaffing at least a hundred grand on school fees each year


Not the only thing he's spaffing...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well a public school is apparently £40k+ a year (Eton is £44k) and who knows how many kids he's paying school fees for...


Not sure if he does pay all the fees himself, he's infamously struggling with money, wouldn't surprise me if he pleaded poverty and got bursaries and whatnot for them. There was even an issue where he was supposedly trying to get a Conservative Party donor to pay for his child's nanny. Meanwhile, preaches personal responsibility to impoverished benefits claimants.









						Tory donors ‘approached to pay for Boris Johnson’s nanny’ - reports
					

Tory donors were approached to cover the childcare costs for Boris Johnson’s son Wilfred, it has been reported.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## andysays (May 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He must be spaffing at least a hundred grand on school fees each year


Some years ago (maybe 15 or so) I worked with/for someone who was a school parent governor at the school his and Johnson's kids then went to. I think Johnson might have been a governor himself, though I'm not certain.

If memory serves, it was a state primary in Islington, somewhere near Highbury Corner.

But as we know, he's had many more kids since then, and maybe his tastes now go a bit beyond the local comprehensive.


----------



## Sue (May 16, 2022)

andysays said:


> Some years ago (maybe 15 or so) I worked with/for someone who was a school parent governor at the school his and Johnson's kids then went to. I think Johnson might have been a governor himself, though I'm not certain.
> 
> If memory serves, it was a state primary in Islington, somewhere near Highbury Corner.
> 
> But as we know, he's had many more kids since then, and maybe his tastes now go a bit beyond the local comprehensive.


I'm guessing a state primary in Highbury might just about be okay at a push but a comp...? Heaven forbid.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 16, 2022)

Isnt that in Jezza's constituency ?


----------



## andysays (May 16, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Isnt that in Jezza's constituency ?


Yeah, I think so. 

This is (at least) 15 years ago. Johnson hasn't lived there for ages now.


----------



## Sue (May 16, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Isnt that in Jezza's constituency ?


Think so.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well a public school is apparently £40k+ a year (Eton is £44k) and who knows how many kids he's paying school fees for...


I hear he can field two football teams (11 a side) of his children with subs on the way


----------



## andysays (May 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I hear he can field two football teams (11 a side) of his children with subs on the way



Johnson Wanderers would be an appropriate name for the team.


----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2022)

cockwomble wanders aurely


----------



## brogdale (May 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> cockwomble wanders aurely


blustercunt unathletic


----------



## Dystopiary (May 16, 2022)

Back to the working from home thing for a sec, some people can do wfh that they couldn't do in an office cos disability. So that's another thing. 
But back to Johnson, the turd, I was thinking last night, he must be having an affair mustn't he.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Back to the working from home thing for a sec, some people can do wfh that they couldn't do in an office cos disability. So that's another thing.
> But back to Johnson, the turd, I was thinking last night, he must be having an affair mustn't he.


When is he ever not having an affair.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 16, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> When is he ever not having an affair.


This is what I was thinking, bound to come out sooner or later.


----------



## Supine (May 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> This is what I was thinking, bound to come out sooner or later.



The worlds smallest violin will be played


----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> This is what I was thinking, bound to come out sooner or later.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 16, 2022)

Ax^ said:


>



Oh God, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> he must be having an affair mustn't he.



What's that saying,. ,' marry your mistress and create a vacancy ' .
Something like that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 17, 2022)

This MEP is not happy with Johnson.


----------



## gosub (May 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This MEP is not happy with Johnson.



Always amazed by how unattended most political debates (not just EUro parliament) actually are


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2022)

WE KNOW YOUR A CRIMINAL


----------



## pbsmooth (May 17, 2022)

The UK used to mean United Kingdom, but ask anyone today and they’ll tell you it stands for Unbelievable Krimewave.


----------



## MrSki (May 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I read about that the other day, it was a donation from the former party treasurer, who is a millionaire art dealer, which may or may not be linked to money his wife received from her father.
> 
> Oh, here's the link.
> 
> ...


Point of order in the HoC


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2022)

gosub said:


> Always amazed by how unattended most political debates (not just EUro parliament) actually are


You think it's bad now? Remember when UKIP/Brexit party reps were there, or weren't there rather.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

The Met has completed their investigations into the Downing Street parties, a total of 126 FPNs to be issued, 53 to men & 73 to women, 28 people have been referred for between 2 and 5 FPNs.

No news yet if Johnson has received any more.

Sue Grey's report is likely to be published next week according to Sky News.

Fucking hell, the investigations cost £460k!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)

They just said on the news that he isnt getting another one, course could all be bullshit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> They just said on the news that he isnt getting another one, course could all be bullshit.



It'll be bullshit if he doesn't.


----------



## Wilf (May 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It'll be bullshit if he doesn't.


Yep.  The parties that were the subject of the later investigations have always been described as more problematic for Johnson.  These feels a bit like 'we've been brave and fined him once, but we ain't applying the law if it pushes the PM's leadership over the edge'.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2022)

The 8 dates which attracted fines were:

20 May 2020, when “bring your own booze” drinks were held in the Downing Street garden.
18 June 2020, when a party was held to mark the departure of a No 10 private secretary.
19 June 2020, the date of Johnson’s birthday party, for which he was fined.
13 November 2020, when a leaving do was held for adviser Lee Cain as well as a party in the No 10 flat.
17 December 2020 when several parties were held, including one to mark the departure of Covid taskforce boss Kate Josephs.
18 December 2020, the date of the festive gathering which led to the resignation of Allegra Stratton.
14 January 2021, when gatherings were held to mark the departure of two private secretaries, as revealed by Sue Gray.
16 April 2021, the eve of Prince Philip’s funeral, when two parties were held, one of which culminated in Wilfred Johnson’s swing being broken.

From Police conclude Partygate investigation into Downing Street gatherings


----------



## Wilf (May 19, 2022)

The one thing that has been weird about this whole process was that it came to be about 'parties'.  That was understandable as a contrast to the very regulations johnson et al were imposing on the rest of the country.  But it was actually about infection control in a pandemic and that somehow slipped out of the discussion.  The collective effect of these 'gatherings' undoubtedly killed people somewhere along the infection chain.


----------



## Supine (May 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The one thing that has been weird about this whole process was that it came to be about 'parties'.  That was understandable as a contrast to the very regulations johnson et al were imposing on the rest of the country.  But it was actually about infection control in a pandemic and that somehow slipped out of the discussion.  The collective effect of these 'gatherings' undoubtedly killed people somewhere along the infection chain.



I remember hearing somewhere the r rate was double in Parliament compared to Westminster Borough.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)

The Sue grey report..


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The one thing that has been weird about this whole process was that it came to be about 'parties'.  That was understandable as a contrast to the very regulations johnson et al were imposing on the rest of the country.  But it was actually about infection control in a pandemic and that somehow slipped out of the discussion.  The collective effect of these 'gatherings' undoubtedly killed people somewhere along the infection chain.


I couldnt be totally sure of direct infection chain deaths from these parties. Sometimes because of the timing relative to the waves, but also because of the vast amounts of transmission that happened elsewhere at certain key points, along with the setting-specific variations in risk. eg chains of transmission that reached hospitals and care homes were much more likely to result in death outcomes. Plus I have to factor in stuff such as how likely it was that participants in these parties had already been exposed and infected previously.

But certainly there were some especially unpleasant timing with some of those events, in terms of a new variant and a growing wave the November 2020-January 2021 events carried the greatest risk on paper.

I'd be more likely to go for safer angles such as the undermining of the rules being the biggest threat to public health, due to reduced adherence, a factor which would be significant only once public awareness of the rule breaking was present. And there isnt much doubt in my mind that crap policies and timing in the second half of 2020 made the second wave much deadlier than it could have been. Shit attitudes are therefore my number one target, and these parties were at the very least a symptom of that. One simple example was that Whitty & Vallance had to do their own press conference in September 2020 because Johnson et al didnt want to do the right thing or give the public the right signals.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> The Sue grey report..
> 
> 
> View attachment 323219



This version would be better.


----------



## gosub (May 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Met has completed their investigations into the Downing Street parties, a total of 126 FPNs to be issued, 53 to men & 73 to women, 28 people have been referred for between 2 and 5 FPNs.
> 
> No news yet if Johnson has received any more.
> 
> ...


Got to feel sorry for Boris.  There he was diligently running the country. All the time oblivious to a couple of dozen wankers treating his tax payer funded home as party central. Looks like they even held him a birthday party to make him compicite and didn't even let him have any birthday cake


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 19, 2022)

No more fines for Carrie who wasn’t at work in anyway shape or form btw


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)

I don't know if anyone was listening to LBC just now, the caller Tina, so distressed, saying how her deaf and nearly blind mother deliberately starved herself to death due to being locked down.

It made my tear up tbh and so fucking angry at that wanker.


----------



## not a trot (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I don't know if anyone was listening to LBC just now, the caller Tina, so distressed, saying how her deaf and nearly blind mother deliberately starved herself to death due to being locked down.
> 
> It made my tear up tbh and so fucking angry and that wanker.



Would have had Fabricunt grinning.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Would have had Fabricunt grinning.


Yeh he'd have been sporting his cum face listening to a story like that


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I don't know if anyone was listening to LBC just now, the caller Tina, so distressed, saying how her deaf and nearly blind mother deliberately starved herself to death due to being locked down.
> 
> It made my tear up tbh and so fucking angry and that wanker.


Laws are only for the little people, not for the likes of big dog. All those people who died alone or kept from seeing their parents, their friends, their children, to try to keep people safe. It's enough to make you weep. And nothing speaks more strongly of the contempt with which we're viewed by the likes of Johnson and his foul cabal than what's been revealed about these parties.


----------



## pogofish (May 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> No more fines for Carrie who wasn’t at work in anyway shape or form btw



So what about that other time when she was posting shit online from No10 one day and Chequers the next, right when the rest of us were being told to not travel more than a few miles for essential purposes only?

Or was packing her off to Chequres an "essential" purpose for letting Boris get any work done?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Or was packing her off to Chequres an "essential" purpose for letting Boris get any work done shag another woman.


 Corrected.


----------



## Wilf (May 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> I couldnt be totally sure of direct infection chain deaths from these parties. Sometimes because of the timing relative to the waves, but also because of the vast amounts of transmission that happened elsewhere at certain key points, along with the setting-specific variations in risk. eg chains of transmission that reached hospitals and care homes were much more likely to result in death outcomes. Plus I have to factor in stuff such as how likely it was that participants in these parties had already been exposed and infected previously.
> 
> But certainly there were some especially unpleasant timing with some of those events, in terms of a new variant and a growing wave the November 2020-January 2021 events carried the greatest risk on paper.
> 
> I'd be more likely to go for safer angles such as the undermining of the rules being the biggest threat to public health, due to reduced adherence, a factor which would be significant only once public awareness of the rule breaking was present. And there isnt much doubt in my mind that crap policies and timing in the second half of 2020 made the second wave much deadlier than it could have been. Shit attitudes are therefore my number one target, and these parties were at the very least a symptom of that. One simple example was that Whitty & Vallance had to do their own press conference in September 2020 because Johnson et al didnt want to do the right thing or give the public the right signals.


Yeah, there might have been a bit of hyperbole on my part in terms of there being deaths, but certainly the 'parties' spread the disease further and lead to some people experiencing serious symptoms.  Also, yes in terms of all the parties undermining public health messages.  It just narks me a bit that _partying _becomes the abstraction.  The thing they were doing primarily was directly breaching Covid regulations.  Breathing the fucking stuff in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2022)

The party stuff matters because of the triviality of it though. They didn't just break the rules, they basically ignored them for a laugh.


----------



## Spandex (May 19, 2022)

Wilf said:


> The one thing that has been weird about this whole process was that it came to be about 'parties'.  That was understandable as a contrast to the very regulations johnson et al were imposing on the rest of the country.  But it was actually about infection control in a pandemic and that somehow slipped out of the discussion.  The collective effect of these 'gatherings' undoubtedly killed people somewhere along the infection chain.


You say "it came to be about" parties in the passive voice, as if it was just a thing that happened. I suspect it was more _made_ about parties, by Tory spin doctors and their supporters in the media, to trivialise the industrial scale rule breaking. _It was just a few drinks after work_ doesn't sound as bad as _knowingly_ _breaking infection control measures they had imposed on the rest of us to save lives._


----------



## not a trot (May 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh he'd have been sporting his cum face listening to a story like that


Cheers mate, you've just ruined my tea.


----------



## stavros (May 19, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> No more fines for Carrie who wasn’t at work in anyway shape or form btw


There's now no need for Pen Farthing to airlift her out of Downing Street.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)

Can someone please tell me this Helen Ball isn't the same Helen Ball who is married to.....

Cressing Dick because if she is then we really are through the looking glass...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Can someone please tell me this Helen Ball isn't the same Helen Ball who is married to.....
> 
> Cressing Dick because if she is then we really are through the looking glass...




I believe they are two separate Helens Ball in the met. This is not the one married to Dick.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I believe they are two separate Helens Ball in the met. This is not the one married to Dick.


Thank goodness , weird coincidence though


----------



## contadino (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Thank goodness , weird coincidence though


Coincidence is when photos of someone looking like Boris's doppelganger, along with a couple of dozen other doppelgangers show them breaking the law, but it turns out it's all fine, and there's nothing for us mere plebs to worry about.


----------



## gosub (May 19, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The party stuff matters because of the triviality of it though. They didn't just break the rules, they basically ignored them for a laugh.


yeah but no wouldn't have been trivial if omnichron hadn't come along.  Pretty much made the cpuntry ungovernable with regards restrictions was lucky came at same time as variant that hospitized a lot less.   But it did and they were lucky...however, personally more pissed off with the cultuire of lying that went with it than the actual parties personally


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2022)

gosub said:


> yeah but no wouldn't have been trivial if omnichron hadn't come along.  Pretty much made the cpuntry ungovernable with regards restrictions was lucky came at same time as variant that hospitized a lot less.   But it did and they were lucky...however, personally more pissed off with the cultuire of lying that went with it than the actual parties personally



I didn't mean the triviality of the outcome, I meant the triviality of the excuse. 'I broke the rules to go to my Fran's funeral' might fly, even if it angers those who missed their own relative's funerals, but 'we broke the rules because we fancied a few drinks'?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 19, 2022)

(((Fran)))


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> (((Fran)))



Oops missed that!

Johnson probably had an affair with someone called Fran at some point tbf.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Oops missed that!
> 
> Johnson probably had an affair with someone called Fran at some point tbf.


he's covered pretty much every other name


----------



## Ax^ (May 19, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Thank goodness , weird coincidence though



you see savid brother yet


----------



## gosub (May 19, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I didn't mean the triviality of the outcome, I meant the triviality of the excuse. 'I broke the rules to go to my Fran's funeral' might fly, even if it angers those who missed their own relative's funerals, but 'we broke the rules because we fancied a few drinks'?


I get where you are coming from, was personally lucky on that, but covid literally was no party for me either.  There is supposed to be a public enquiry coming up.  He can't still be there when thats going.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2022)

gosub said:


> I get where you are coming from, was personally lucky on that, but covid literally was no party for me either.  There is supposed to be a public enquiry coming up.  He can't still be there when thats going.


if we've learned one thing from the last three years it's surely that johnson has been written off loads of times and yet here he is still with us. after everything else is gone boris johnson will be prime minister still even tho the remainder of _homo sapiens _will be dead and all he'll rule over till be cockroaches.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 19, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> you see savid brother yet


Yes.... hmm indeed


----------



## Raheem (May 19, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I believe they are two separate Helens Ball in the met. This is not the one married to Dick.


So what you're saying is there's a Dick and two Balls.


----------



## not a trot (May 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if we've learned one thing from the last three years it's surely that johnson has been written off loads of times and yet here he is still with us. after everything else is gone boris johnson will be prime minister still even tho the remainder of _homo sapiens _will be dead and all he'll rule over till be cockroaches.



King of the cockroaches would suit him.


----------



## gosub (May 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if we've learned one thing from the last three years it's surely that johnson has been written off loads of times and yet here he is





Pickman's model said:


> if we've learned one thing from the last three years it's surely that johnson has been written off loads of times and yet here he is still with us. after everything else is gone boris johnson will be prime minister still even tho the remainder of _homo sapiens _will be dead and all he'll rule over till be cockroaches.


Then there is no point in a public enquiry (except there is)


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2022)

gosub said:


> Then there is no point in a public enquiry (except there is)


Just change the terms of reference and make it a living autopsy, or a pre-mortem as it might be termed


----------



## bluescreen (May 19, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if we've learned one thing from the last three years it's surely that johnson has been written off loads of times and yet here he is still with us. after everything else is gone boris johnson will be prime minister still even tho the remainder of _homo sapiens _will be dead and all he'll rule over till be cockroaches.


primus inter pares


----------



## elbows (May 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> yeah but no wouldn't have been trivial if omnichron hadn't come along.  Pretty much made the cpuntry ungovernable with regards restrictions was lucky came at same time as variant that hospitized a lot less.   But it did and they were lucky...however, personally more pissed off with the cultuire of lying that went with it than the actual parties personally


Some studies imply that it was mostly the population immunity picture, via massive number of vaccinated individuals and booster timing and massive number of previous infections, that reduced the hospitalisation rate significantly, as opposed to the inherent characteristics of Omicron. I havent totally reached a conclusion in my own mind about that, but for now I stick with the idea that the vaccinations and booster timing was crucial, and that the whole 'Omicron is mild' thing only has merit in the context of the Delta variant having been an especially nasty one.


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2022)

Supertansiii's take on the fines & other current issues. Says it how it is.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2022)

I wonder if Johnson paid the penalty charge himself or someone else dipped into their pocket for him again


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I wonder if Johnson paid the penalty charge himself or someone else dipped into their pocket for him again


Probably the same fucker that paid for the wallpaper.


----------



## not a trot (May 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I wonder if Johnson paid the penalty charge himself or someone else dipped into their pocket for him again


Sold the dog.


----------



## gosub (May 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Just change the terms of reference and make it a living autopsy


It


elbows said:


> Some studies imply that it was mostly the population immunity picture, via massive number of vaccinated individuals and booster timing and massive number of previous infections, that reduced the hospitalisation rate significantly, as opposed to the inherent characteristics of Omicron. I havent totally reached a conclusion in my own mind about that, but for now I stick with the idea that the vaccinations and booster timing was crucial, and that the whole 'Omicron is mild' thing only has merit in the context of the Delta variant having been an especially nasty one.


Oh I know hink your right vaccines did make a massive difference look at North Korea which had n vaccinated when they got hit with the variant or  Hong Kong which didn't lie about how ineffective the Chinese vaccine is. 


Was drinking the head of vaccine rollout for the region last night (he's done the cover for every bank holiday in 2 years as well) he's a bit upset his whole team has one Covid medal to share between while the financial director of the local hospital has his own


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> It


yes, it. change the public inquiry's terms of reference so it's a living autopsy or pre-mortem instead. in english we don't give public inquiries or autopsies a gender.


----------



## gosub (May 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, it. change the public inquiry's terms of reference so it's a living autopsy or pre-mortem instead. in english we don't give public inquiries or autopsies a gender.


I took you off ignore coz it made scanning the forums irrating. turns out not having you on ignore is even more irrating


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2022)

gosub said:


> I took you off ignore coz it made scanning the forums irrating. turns out not having you on ignore is even more irrating


irritating


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2022)

Many news people are reporting that dickhead has had a meeting with soon to be 'Dame' Sue Grey to discuss the report.

99% sure it will be a white wash, but people really don't seem happy about it.


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2022)

it already a white wash

even if its damning he will just report how he was only issued with one fix pel notice and it was because he was ambushed by cake

had the right wing press spending the last few week saying the rules were madness so not surprising they broke them

they fucking made em 

the country is slight fucked atm


----------



## Ax^ (May 20, 2022)

Also he is currently screwing up relations with ireland, north ireland, europe and the USA

whilst proclaiming his daft choice to side with the DUP over the population of north ireland

is somehow what the population of north ireland want and is in the interest of the good friday agreement

whilst getting no real media coverage


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (May 20, 2022)

Sue Gray and Boris Johnson had private meeting to discuss handling of partygate report, Sky News understands
					

Further details of the meeting are sketchy, with confusion over whether the inclusion of pictures in the report was discussed and who initiated the meeting.




					news.sky.com
				




that's convenient


----------



## William of Walworth (May 21, 2022)

Unlike one or two posters earlier up, I'm not yet _fully_ convinced that the Sue Gray report will be an _utter_ whitewash ...  

I'm unable to go any further for now   ... but I can't *yet* see Johnson being exhonerated completely .....


----------



## Ming (May 21, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Unlike one or two posters earlier up, I'm not yet _fully_ convinced that the Sue Gray report will be an _utter_ whitewash ...
> 
> I'm unable to go any further for now   ... but I can't *yet* see Johnson being exhonerated completely .....


Problem is that BJ is a psychopath most likely so he doesn’t have guilt or shame. He doesn’t care whether he’s exonerated or not as long as he clings to power and there are no consequences for him personally.

This is the big thing with me in terms of issues like this.

Consequences.

I‘ve got loads of shit for saying this over the years but i think that psychopaths in politics or any position of power should be screened out or you get what we’ve got presently.

They only respond to consequences which are deleterious to themselves. No guilt. No shame. No morality.

I’ve been a psychiatric nurse at the front line (locked units) for 15 years in three countries and i can spot an (if you want the DSM V definition) ‘antisocial personality disorder’ from a mile off.

ETA: sp


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Unlike one or two posters earlier up, I'm not yet _fully_ convinced that the Sue Gray report will be an _utter_ whitewash ...
> 
> I'm unable to go any further for now   ... but I can't *yet* see Johnson being exhonerated completely .....


Even if it does turn out to be a 100% whitewash at that level, the throwing under the bus of civil servants could have further ramifications later. eg the stuff Cummings was going on about in terms of them seeking revenge at the covid public inquiry, or something more immediate via the press.

I suppose I expect it to be a mixd bag, as they try to balance between the pretence of impartiality, protecting powerful individuals, and actually managing to draw a line under things. Business as usual in that respect.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 21, 2022)

Ultimately the consequences that matter to him, assuming he doesn't give a shit about a fifty quid fine, are electoral aren't they. And they're only partially related to the actual content of the report - 'report criticises him, polls don't move, he sticks it out' and 'report largely exonerates him but enough swing voters think fuck this shit to shift the polls against him, Tories kick him out' are both perfectly plausible outcomes here.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (May 21, 2022)

Canada sanctions Johnson’s bff Lebedev. Awkward 








						UK under pressure over Alexander Lebedev sanctions after Canada move
					

Labour says the case for the British government to follow Ottawa’s lead is ‘extremely strong’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bingoman (May 21, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Canada sanctions Johnson’s bff Lebedev. Awkward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, how sad, never mind boris lol😆


----------



## Ming (May 21, 2022)

So we already know his plan to get of the Gray report ahead of time.









						Boris Johnson to sacrifice top official over Partygate to save himself
					

Civil service head will carry the can, amid row over claims that No 10 tried to interfere with Sue Gray’s findings




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)

Ming said:


> So we already know his plan to get of the Gray report ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he's still a cunt then. What a surprise.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 21, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> So he's still a cunt then. What a surprise.



Yeah unfortunately he's still alive.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 21, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2022)

Ming said:


> So we already know his plan to get of the Gray report ahead of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this is true.



> A friend of Gray who has worked at a high level with her in the civil service said the report would make “gruesome” reading for both the prime minister and his most senior civil servants and that Gray was in no mood to be forced into watering down her findings.


----------



## philosophical (May 22, 2022)

Greater love hath no man than to lay down his friends for his life.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2022)

someone told me last night that big dogs mate 4life has /is having the 01.55 am slow dance with Zack goldsmith


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2022)

Not that I care btw


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2022)

Hahahaha wiggle wiggle, squirm squirm:


----------



## kabbes (May 22, 2022)

“What I’m saying to you is, I don’t want to answer your question”


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

Apparently the BBC one was just as bad.


----------



## two sheds (May 22, 2022)

It was clearly Johnson though, if it had been Gray he could just have said "It was Gray"


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2022)

No real numbers pushing for leadership change, according to some Tory on the news just now


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 22, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> No real numbers pushing for leadership change, according to some Tory on the news just now


I dont mind tbh, the more it rolls on the more toxic they become.

Apart from the destruction of the rest of the country.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2022)

How long does it go on for? Does it challenge Paxman's 12 identical questions to Howard, without an answer?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 22, 2022)

Fucker


----------



## MrSki (May 22, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Apparently the BBC one was just as bad.


----------



## philosophical (May 22, 2022)

I quite like Jo Coburn on the Daily Politics, and today she did well in terms of her ability to stick to the point. She is challenging without being aggressive simply in order to get on youtube.
I anticipate Laura Kuenssberg being poor, and wanting a lot of any interview to be about her.
Stick with Coburn.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 22, 2022)

..


----------



## Raheem (May 23, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fucker



I bet he's seriously considering doing some.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 23, 2022)

Him and his class are all about having income that doesnt have to be worked for, big difference


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2022)

Probably a pearoast but worth repeating.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 23, 2022)

I hope Sue Gray's report is published today or tomorrow at the latest, so Johnson has to face the Commons, before it goes into recess from Thursday until the 6th June.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope Sue Gray's report is published today or tomorrow at the latest, so Johnson has to face the Commons, before it goes into recess from Thursday until the 6th June.


They were saying on the radio news last night that it's expected today, but no doubt the fucker will try and kick it into the long grass again.


----------



## sparkybird (May 23, 2022)

I had a dream (well nightmare) last night that Johnson would only resign over the Sue Gray report if I gave him a cuddle.


I just want to let you know that for the sake of the nation, I DID IT!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> I had a dream (well nightmare) last night that Johnson would only resign over the Sue Gray report if I gave him a cuddle.
> 
> 
> I just want to let you know that for the sake of the nation, I DID IT!


Oh poor you! Why haven't we got a vomit icon?


----------



## A380 (May 23, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> someone told me last night that big dogs mate 4life has /is having the 01.55 am slow dance with Zack goldsmith


I’ve seen a few things in the socials to suggest Carrie has left BoJo. Anyone seen any actual evidence?


----------



## teqniq (May 23, 2022)

I too have seen lots of rumours regarding this, but no actual evidence.


----------



## bluescreen (May 23, 2022)

A friend has just drawn this to my attention:


> a pair of alabaster buttocks pounding across the pitch, draped in the Union Jack, to steal the ball


and now I can't unsee it, thanks to Edward Docx's review of Hannah White's book _Held in Contempt,_ which 'details the parlous state of the UK parliament'. I haven't read the book, but Docx really lets rip in this (very TLS) article, which references Nietszche, Winnicott and Beckett... He writes with savage wit about Johnson's own contempt and how it damages our polity. 








						Held in Contempt by Hannah White | Book review | The TLS
					

In her important new book, Held in Contempt, Hannah White details the parlous state of the UK parliament. She does so with the even temper and forensic




					www.the-tls.co.uk
				



Paywall busted version here: archive.ph


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

If this is the regime line that their client press have been fed, it would suggest that the report will be difficult for blustercunt


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> If this is the regime line that their client press have been fed, it would suggest that the report will be difficult for blustercunt
> 
> View attachment 323769



Or, to rephrase; 'civil servant accused of doing her job'.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2022)

Sue Gray allies accuse PM of "playing politics"


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope Sue Gray's report is published today or tomorrow at the latest, so Johnson has to face the Commons, before it goes into recess from Thursday until the 6th June.


Whats this recess for? 
Hardly the get work in the office message they are trying to push. Or is this more rules that they are the exception to


----------



## killer b (May 23, 2022)

gosub said:


> Whats this recess for?
> Hardly the get work in the office message they are trying to push. Or is this more rules that they are the exception to


it's half term


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


>




there's maybe 27 mps on the green benches for this epic oration.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

Lets hope Cummings is correct...


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2022)

Can't remember whether I saw this linked to on here but I hope it made her nice and angry. 









						‘She has been horribly isolated’: friends say Sue Gray was deliberately ostracised while investigating Partygate
					

The senior civil servant was given little support in her massive task, but the result could be crucial in determining Boris Johnson’s fate




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

No10 refuse to publish notes of Boris Johnson's secretive meeting with Sue Gray
					

The latest news in Partygate has taken another twist after Boris Johnson's spokesman admitted his officials first suggested a private meeting with Sue Gray - but refused a bid today to release minutes from it




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> No10 refuse to publish notes of Boris Johnson's secretive meeting with Sue Gray
> 
> 
> The latest news in Partygate has taken another twist after Boris Johnson's spokesman admitted his officials first suggested a private meeting with Sue Gray - but refused a bid today to release minutes from it
> ...


always the cover up


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> always the cover up


hmm if there was nothing hide...


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

What motivates these headteachers to allow blustercunt near their charges just for the photo ops?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What motivates these headteachers to allow blustercunt near their charges just for the photo ops?
> 
> View attachment 323809


yeh there's a clear safeguarding issue


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2022)

More work ? That it from me.I will never vote for him again


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> That’s it, now he advocating more work. View attachment 323811I will never vote for him again


he knows nothing of work


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What motivates these headteachers to allow blustercunt near their charges just for the photo ops?
> 
> View attachment 323809


Solid Tory constituency where 63% of voters voted to have Boris Johnson as prime minister.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Solid Tory constituency where 63% of the electorate voted to have Boris Johnson as prime minister.


That may well be psephologically accurate but headteachers are, AFAIK, under no obligation to help reinforce the political preferences of their pupils' parents that vote.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Solid Tory constituency where 63% of the electorate voted to have Boris Johnson as prime minister.


er no they didn't. or rather your 63% of the electorate should be 45% because although 63.4% of electors who voted voted tory, it was a 70.7% turnout. https://electionresults.parliament.uk/election/2019-12-12/Results/Location/Constituency/Orpington/


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That may well be psephologically accurate but headteachers are, AFAIK, under no obligation to help reinforce the political preferences of their pupils' parents that vote.


it's not psephologically accurate


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What motivates these headteachers to allow blustercunt near their charges just for the photo ops?
> 
> View attachment 323809


The little girl next to him seems to be laughing at his attempt to seem "down with the kids" and the other two kids are treating him with the indifference he deserves. Good to see!


----------



## killer b (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What motivates these headteachers to allow blustercunt near their charges just for the photo ops?
> 
> View attachment 323809


ultimately, he's their boss. They don't get to say no.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> ultimately, he's their boss. They don't get to say no.


i don't believe boris johnson has any stake in the spring partnership trust, which operates the primary academy he visited.


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> er no they didn't. or rather your 63% of the electorate should be 45% because although 63.4% of electors who voted voted tory, it was a 70.7% turnout. https://electionresults.parliament.uk/election/2019-12-12/Results/Location/Constituency/Orpington/


It says voters in my post, not electorate.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It says voters in my post, not electorate.


yes, since you changed it it does. but you changed it from what it was when me (and brogdale) replied to you.


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That may well be psephologically accurate but headteachers are, AFAIK, under no obligation to help reinforce the political preferences of their pupils' parents that vote.


I imagine they see no reason to refuse the visit and see it as a bit of mild excitement for staff and pupils to have the prime minister call by.


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, since you changed it it does. but you changed it from what it was when me (and brogdale) replied to you.


Nope, I changed it immediately after posting it, and correctly predicted that you would not be able to resist pointing it out. It only took you 3 minutes, but not quite quick enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Nope, I changed it immediately after posting it, and correctly predicted that you would not be able to resist pointing it out. It only took you 3 minutes, but not quite quick enough.


clearly it was one thing when we pressed reply and another afterwards.

i have my suspicions this 'prediction' of yours was something you made up after i replied for there is no trace of it beforehand


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What motivates these headteachers to allow blustercunt near their charges just for the photo ops?
> 
> View attachment 323809


TBF Thatcher opened our sports hall. Think that's when I started hating her, at the age of 10


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> TBF Thatcher opened our sports hall. Think that's when I started hating her, at the age of 10


what took you so long?


----------



## Sue (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> always the cover up


And they're so utterly _shit_ at it too. I mean with all the practice they've had, you think they'd be a bit better at it but no. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> what took you so long?


Sheltered life 
I wasn't politically engaged until then.


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> clearly it was one thing when we pressed reply and another afterwards.


Clearly it was one thing on your screen, yes. So what?

Maybe you can write an FOI request to the moderators to find out what the time limit is, to edit a post, without the "edited x minutes ago" message appearing. If it's less than 3 minutes I am vindicated. If it's more, the matter remains undetermined.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Clearly it was one thing on your screen, yes. So what?
> 
> Maybe you can write an FOI request to the moderators to find out what the time limit is, to edit a post, without the "edited x minutes ago" message appearing. If it's less than 3 minutes I am vindicated. If it's more, the matter remains undetermined.


tbh much of the three minutes were expended in checking your 63% and calculating the actual percent of the electorate that related to. and your 63% of voters you changed it to is no better than your original effort: if you're attached to that figure you should have said 63% of voters voting voted for alexander boris de pfeffel johnson as prime minister. oh and you can only submit foi requests to publicly funded institutions: there's no call for that sort of ignorance to be displayed here


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh much of the three minutes were expended in checking your 63% and calculating the actual percent of the electorate that related to. and your 63% of voters you changed it to is no better than your original effort: if you're attached to that figure you should have said 63% of voters voting voted for alexander boris de pfeffel johnson as prime minister. oh and you can only submit foi requests to publicly funded institutions: there's no call for that sort of ignorance to be displayed here


Thank you for all the time you have dedicated to engaging with this issue.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Thank you for all the time you have dedicated to engaging with this issue.


the pleasure is all mine


----------



## A380 (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It says voters in my post, not electorate.


It didn’t though. You changed it. You’d have gotten  away with it too if it hadn’t been for those meddling kids.


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> It didn’t though. You changed it.


Yes. I have already said as much. Please keep up with the pace of this exciting discussion.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

Anyway, moomin on


----------



## not a trot (May 23, 2022)

Gray report gets published. Government announce more help for energy costs including windfall tax.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Gray report gets published. Government announce more help for energy costs including windfall tax.


... Daily Mail publishes pictures of kieth holding (but not drinking) a pint of shandy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 23, 2022)

Wilf said:


> ... Daily Mail publishes pictures of kieth holding (but not drinking) a pint of shandy.



Starmer would hate that. Focus groups indicate that proper authentic Red Wall voters identify more with a pint of real ale. And a flat cap.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

And the pics are starting to come out.









						Exclusive: PM pictured drinking at Downing Street party during lockdown | ITV News
					

Photographs cast doubt on Boris Johnson’s claims he was unaware of rule-breaking. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> And the pics are starting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of the Red Boxes in the background or is it the famous booze suitcase?

Edit: ah, it says Red Box in the report.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2022)

Lets hope for some with party hats


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

Worth remembering that the party in those pics was before the vaccination programme began.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Lets hope for some with party hats


we're having a party when johnson dies
jelly and ice cream when johnson dies


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> And the pics are starting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully we can look forward to a whole new category of meme where Johnson is always the only person not blurred out in photos.


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2022)

If he says what we're doing was bringing stuff in to give to food banks I'm done.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

Had these pics been available directly after he told parliament there were no parties, they would have done for him.  As it is, I suspect they won't, probably depends what else there is.  Cummings implied he had photos iirc, which, if true, suggests he fucked up his attack on Johnson.  I suspect though he didn't have any and has been a busted flush all along. Hope his eyesight improved though.


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Worth remembering that the party in those pics was before the vaccination programme began.


But most of downing Street had had Covid by then anyway


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

gosub said:


> But most of downing Street had had Covid by then anyway


Bunter started that process by visiting hospitals without PPE from just about day one.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2022)

gosub said:


> But most of downing Street had had Covid by then anyway


caught it at all the parties


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

What a fucking loathsome cunt johnson is.  Unprincipled, self interested piece of fucking shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2022)

elbows said:


> Hopefully we can look forward to a whole new category of meme where Johnson is always the only person not blurred out in photos.


these pictures have been taken by the society of psychical research at downing street and depict johnson conversing with spirits


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

Do these photos show something we didn't already know about?


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Do these photos show something we didn't already know about?


This moment has long been anticipated because photos bring life to stories we already knew about. I dont think we were expecting brand new revelations, just a further opportunity for people to express themselves in regards Johnsons behaviour. And the expected opportunity for you to take your usual dull line on these matters in this thread.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> And the pics are starting to come out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceci n'est pas une pipe soiree.


----------



## Bingoman (May 23, 2022)

Is this picture a smoking gun?


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Do these photos show something we didn't already know about?



hard to take a picture of him were he does not come off as a cunt tbf


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Do these photos show something we didn't already know about?


Not the point, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Ax^ (May 23, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Is this picture a smoking gun?



no it released 3 days before the go full flag shagger mood with the queen

they be calling people unpatrotic for bring it up

"what you not shagging a flag , the queen eats a small puppy every time one is left unmolested"


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

How the fuck can the met get away with not fining him for that one?


----------



## philosophical (May 23, 2022)

I bet my ordinary experience during lockdown is mirrored by millions.

Home deliveries.
Strict queues outside the supermarket.
Masks.
Elaborate avoidance maneuvers when encountering others outside.
Attending the funeral of a very old friend on video.
Unable to support our son and his wife, or see our new granddaughter born in April 2020.
(Trust me that personal support would have been welcome).
Not seeing the little one live until the following August even though they live in Kilburn and us in Lee.
Respecting others who also wanted to obey the rules properly.
Any gatherings in strictly limited circumstances with meticulous social distancing.
Going for daily exercise to the park and seeing loads of people 'visiting' at the end of pathways, or through open front windows.

That's what I remember right now, not especially tragic, i suspect commonplace actually.

And we hear the cunts repeatedly saying how they understand how people feel and what they experienced.
And we hear those cunts lie again and again.

Personally I feel fucking livid, and there are others with more 'right' to feel angry than me. Yet they want to reduce the hypocrisy down to just a little event with a bit of cake.
I really hope this is the end of these bastards, if they want to get the big calls right they can all start by resigning.


----------



## JimW (May 23, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Is this picture a smoking gun?


No, I admit I've only looked cursorily, but pretty sure it's a steaming twat.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> How the fuck can the met get away with not fining him for that one?


They were vague when they gave details the other week, but it sounded like theyd constructed some awful rationale that involved where people like Johnson live being an excuse.


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Not the point, as I'm sure you know.


The article talks about them "Casting fresh doubt" which kind of suggests they think they add to what's already known.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> The article talks about them "Casting fresh doubt" which kind of suggests they think they add to what's already known.


My main response is 'so what'.  But if you want to get into the question, it casts 'fresh doubts' on johnson's line of defence that this was work related or somehow within the rules.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What motivates these headteachers to allow blustercunt near their charges just for the photo ops?
> 
> View attachment 323809



A lot of headteachers are authoritarians, and therefore bootlickers. There are many layers of gatekeeping between ordinary teachers and the senior jobs, to keep out anyone with any sort of decent politics.

I'd happily get myself fired just to call the man a cunt in front of thirty kids though. There's not many things I say or do on a daily basis that any of my students are likely to keep with them for the rest of their days, but that moment would be one of them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> How the fuck can the met get away with not fining him for that one?



Police in, 'working for the state, not the public' shock.


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2022)

I was not aware it was a party.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

Keep it coming...


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2022)

I think this is the date for the photo.


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2022)

Wilf said:


> it casts 'fresh doubts' on johnson's line of defence that this was work related or somehow within the rules.


He's got a point, because no one else worked from home in 2020, did they?


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

Top notch blue-on-blue action...


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## steveseagull (May 23, 2022)

Not sure who this looks worse for. The PM or the Met Police. 

I doubt this will finish him, he will grease himself out of it (unless this keeps raging on and Tory MPs have had enough)


----------



## A380 (May 23, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Not sure who this looks worse for. The PM or the Met Police.
> 
> I doubt this will finish him, he will grease himself out of it (unless this keeps raging on and Tory MPs have had enough)


It’s a head versus heart thing isn’t it? I’d love to see him resign this week, but better he sleazes on damaging the Tory brand with voters.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

I wonder how the heil will play this one tomorrow? 
This about sums it up.


----------



## Bingoman (May 23, 2022)

MrSki said:


> I was not aware it was a party.


Yeah right i believe you not


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2022)

These recent photos don't look good for Johnson but look a whole lot worse for the Met.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 23, 2022)

Cold War Steve: 



Spoiler


----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2022)

Is that Javid's brother? Fuck's sake.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> It’s a head versus heart thing isn’t it? I’d love to see him resign this week, but better he sleazes on damaging the Tory brand with voters.



He won't resign. He'll have to be dragged out by his trotters. And that'll take ages because the tories are a bunch of poltroons.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## MrSki (May 23, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (May 23, 2022)

hmm .. well if other people were fined for attending that event when johnson wasn't - or even if nobody was fined - then I suspect whoever was in charge of the met investigation  will have to resign. Which also begs the question - what the fuck were the plod doing when they presumably saw this exact photo and knew it was going to  published?


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> hmm .. well if other people were fined for attending that event when johnson wasn't - or even if nobody was fined - then I suspect whoever was in charge of the met investigation  will have to resign. Which also begs the question - what the fuck were the plod doing when they presumably saw this exact photo and knew it was going to  published?


they really don't want to be privatised, do they?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> He won't resign. He'll have to be dragged out by his trotters


One should not compare a very intelligent animal with that bin bag full of custard.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

I suppose there should be no surprise


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I suppose there should be no surprise



Rupert’s irrevocably lost his patience with Boris, it seems…


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 23, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I suppose there should be no surprise



I actually thought that was a joke for a second... but it appears not ffs.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> Rupert’s irrevocably lost his patience with Boris, it seems…


Wes all the way


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2022)

"time is up" added to thread title time?


----------



## Dystopiary (May 23, 2022)

If those blurred out people are MPs then we NEED someone to leak who they are.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> If those blurred out people are MPs then we NEED someone to leak who they are.


Probably civil servants. The ones he wanted to take the rap. 
Although I hope there's a shit load of front benchers in there. Added bonus for us in North West Durham would be Richard Holden. The Cunt.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> One should not compare a very intelligent animal with that bin bag full of custard.


Best description of him ever!


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Best description of him ever!


I can't take the credit. I think it was originally Jennifer Acurri, and she should know.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I can't take the credit. I think it was originally Jennifer Acurri, and she should know.




Ick


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

According to newsnight, the Sue Gray report will be wednesday! It better be in the morning. But It won't be will it .
Peter fucking Bone still saying it was a work event. FFS.


----------



## Bingoman (May 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> According to newsnight, the Sue Gray report will be wednesday! It better be in the morning. But It won't be will it .
> Peter fucking Bone still saying it was a work event. FFS.


What with Champagne, wine and nibbles is class a work event now,?


----------



## BristolEcho (May 23, 2022)

I'm going to rock up at my next work event with a bottle of whisky. 

We had colleagues leave throughout the pandemic that we never said good bye too and haven't seen since. What makes them so special?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What with Champagne, wine and nibbles is class a work event now,?


He was ambushed by a champagne flute.


----------



## Bingoman (May 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He was ambushed by a champagne flute.


What no cake


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What no cake


Nibbles dear, and they don't count as a party. Aaaaaargh. Wankers.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

Financial times reporting sunak is going to do a windfall tax. What a fucking surprise.


----------



## Sue (May 23, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Best description of him ever!


Unfair on the custard.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Financial times reporting sunak is going to do a windfall tax. What a fucking surprise.


They couldn't find a dead cat then.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> They couldn't find a dead cat then.


Time yet. Probably hoping Brenda's shed her last skin.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I wonder how the heil will play this one tomorrow?
> This about sums it up.



Nothing to see here.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I suppose there should be no surprise



Any chance of an archive version of the above, please? 

The type is too small for me on Twitter , and I've forgotten how to paywallbust .... Thanks!


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Any chance of an archive version of the above, please?
> 
> The type is too small for me on Twitter , and I've forgotten how to paywallbust .... Thanks!


https://www. thetimes.co.uk/article/boris-johnson-pictured-with-drink-at-lockdown-party-bhvwjn8hh

That's the broken URL of the article, the original headline was 'Boris Johnson pictured with drink at lockdown party' and it was published at 4.45pm (see here archive.ph), the headline was changed at 10.30pm to 'Partying Boris Johnson ‘misled Commons’, and the preview I get on The Times site shows the article was also edited.

Trouble is the URL wasn't changed and had already been saved on the archive.ph site, which is not letting me save it again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

Oh, hang on, I've found a work-around, I put the broken URL in (excluding-https://www), and it's resaved it!

Here's the new link - archive.ph



> Meanwhile, _The Times _has been told that Johnson suggested Gray should drop her plans to publish her report during a secret meeting with him earlier this month. Steve Barclay, his chief of staff, was also said to have been present.
> 
> “He asked her, is there much point in doing it now that it’s all out there?” a Whitehall source said. “He was inferring that she didn’t need to publish the report.” Another added: “They were exploring this idea of not having any report. It was being talked about [in Downing Street]. But politically they realised they couldn’t do it.”
> 
> Gray has found herself at the centre of a briefing war in recent days after No 10 wrongly claimed that she had instigated the meeting with Johnson.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2022)

Just waiting for all those spineless wanker scum whose mantra was “waiting for the Sue Gray report” to now turn to the by-elections as justification for their craven enabling. And so the frog is slowly brought to the boil.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2022)

Grant Schapps on Sky news. Such a sychophant, he is going on about not seeing his late father during lockdown, yet still defends Johnson, they really have no shame.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Grant Schapps on Sky news. Such a sychophant, he is going on about not seeing his late father during lockdown, yet still defends Johnson, they really have no shame.



I was typing as you posted -

Grant Shapps on Sky News, whilst trotting out the Downing Street lines - these events have been investigated by the police & Sue Gray / Johnson has apologised / fines have been issued - isn't exactly defending Johnson with lines like 'I am disappointed with what happened in Downing Street', 'I wasn't happy with events in Downing Street', '*I don't seek to defend it*'.

ETA - BTW he lost his father to covid.


----------



## MrSki (May 24, 2022)

Sums it up really what a lying cunt he is.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Just waiting for all those spineless wanker scum whose mantra was “waiting for the Sue Gray report” to now turn to the by-elections as justification for their craven enabling. And so the frog is slowly brought to the boil.



The only people who can remove him are tory MPs. Johnson gutted the party of anyone who wasn't loyal to him, and so there haven't been any challenges to him. 
I'm sure there's whispering in the corridors but until an MP has the balls to stand up and say they want to be leader, Johnson will stay.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2022)

Shapps is a spineless shitbag. Yet even with first hand experience of how bad covid was, he continues to stick to the lines he was given. How can he look at himself in the mirror each day?


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Shapps is a spineless shitbag. Yet even with first hand experience of how bad covid was, he continues to stick to the lines he was given. How can he look at himself in the mirror each day?


He sees Michael, obvs


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Shapps is a spineless shitbag. Yet even with first hand experience of how bad covid was, he continues to stick to the lines he was given. How can he look at himself in the mirror each day?


Prob easier after a couple of lines to wake him up


----------



## Chilli.s (May 24, 2022)

Everyday johnson manages to make tory a byword for corrupt self serving cunt. Fantastic work


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> It’s amazing that there was a prime minister worse than Cameron and then there was one _even worse than that_.


It's called the Drossed Effect - dross within dross within dross, infinitely


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2022)

Talking of Green...


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's called the Drossed Effect - dross within dross within dross, infinitely


I have so much faith in your puns that when I didn’t understand this one, I assumed that the problem was with my lack of knowledge rather than your poor effort.  So I looked it up and was rewarded.  For those who, like me, didn’t know: there is something called the “droste effect”, which is an art term about pictures within pictures.  Well done Dave.


----------



## Lurdan (May 24, 2022)

Archived version of the other story in The Times
PM called Sue Gray to meeting and suggested she abandon report 

The briefing war is heating up.

🤣


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Talking of Green...



this ought to raise concerns that her demise might have been suspicious


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2022)

Just trolling from Patel


----------



## Elpenor (May 24, 2022)

She must be about to cancel their pay rise


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Well done Dave.


Check my SoundCloud, Patreon backers welcome, feel free to hit up my Kofi etc 🤣


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> He won't resign. He'll have to be dragged out by his trotters. And that'll take ages because the tories are a bunch of poltroons.


Intellectually I hope you are right on the first. Sadly you are letting your own propaganda woo you on the second. Tory MPs are quick and willing to stick the knives into leaders once the see their own place at the trough is in danger. In a way, sadly, Labour aren’t. Just look at what they did to, who to many Torys was a living saint in Thatch.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> Tory MPs are quick and willing to stick the knives into leaders once the see their own place at the trough is in danger. In a way, sadly, Labour aren’t.


jeremy corbyn entirely passed you by then.


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> jeremy corbyn entirely passed you by then.


No. Did Labour getting wiped out across the North in the most predictable and predicted  defeat since Jon de Lyon decided to swap his knights’’ horses for Dachshunds in 1319 pass you by?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> No. Did Labour getting wiped out across the North in the most predictable and predicted  defeat since Jon de Lyon decided to swap his knights’’ horses for Dachshunds in 1319 pass you by?


for a usually astute and well-informed poster it's a great disappointment to see how you remember december 2019 but you don't remember the preceding four years in which from the moment corbyn was elected to the leadership of the labour party a very significant proportion of the parliamentary labour party subverted his leadership and vilified him at every turn. knives were thrust in not just the back but the front and sides as well, and if they hadn't been metaphorical there'd have been blood in the chamber of the commons.


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> for a usually astute and well-informed poster it's a great disappointment to see how you remember december 2019 but you don't remember the preceding four years in which from the moment corbyn was elected to the leadership of the labour party a very significant proportion of the parliamentary labour party subverted his leadership and vilified him at every turn. knives were thrust in not just the back but the front and sides as well, and if they hadn't been metaphorical there'd have been blood in the chamber of the commons.


But they still didn’t have the guts to oust him in a leadership campaign. That’s my point. The Tories would have fucked a similar leader  off 18 months in.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> But they still didn’t have the guts to oust him in a leadership campaign. That’s my point. The Tories would have fucked a similar leader  off 18 months in.


Apart from the time when they launched an actual leadership challenge to oust him in 2016.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> But they still didn’t have the guts to oust him in a leadership campaign. That’s my point. The Tories would have fucked a similar leader  off 18 months in.



Their problem was that the vote had to go to the membership wasn't it. Hence the Owen Smith debacle. They'd have had him out in a week if they could have done it by a no confidence vote of MPs.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2022)

I think most Labour leaders would have bowed out if they weren't able to command the confidence of the parliamentary party, as tends to happen when the Tory MPs get the knives out - as we saw, it makes it impossible to operate: the reason Corbyn hung on is because he knew it was the only shot the left had at controlling the party for a generation. As we're currently seeing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 24, 2022)

Anyway back to the our sewage farm of a government and the shit pipe in chief. 

The met's collusion in protecting him has probably made things even worse for Johnson - and dragged them into the cesspool as well. At some point the toxicity and stench will overpower him. Grays report will deliver a further blow. And than there's the "did  he lie to parliament?" enquiry. Which should take about 10 seconds to reach the obvious conclusion of "yes - repeatedly and blatantly" . It seems the cabinet have decided to cling onto to floating turd through thick and thin - but at some point something has got to give.


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Anyway back to the our sewage farm of a government and the shit pipe in chief.
> 
> The met's collusion in protecting him has probably made things even worse for Johnson - and dragged them into the cesspool as well. At some point the toxicity and stench will overpower him. Grays report will deliver a further blow. And than there's the "did  he lie to parliament?" enquiry. Which should take about 10 seconds to reach the obvious conclusion of "yes - repeatedly and blatantly" . It seems the cabinet have decided to cling onto to floating turd through thick and thin - but at some point something has got to give.


Cabinet has to, with one, (perhaps two?)exception they are all second rate lightweights only put there so as not to challenge ‘Big Dig’ a significant majority of them know this too. They get their noses rubbed in it most days at work, not primarily in the House but in their departments where a fair number of junior ministers, whilst having shit politics obvs, are actually pretty competent at the day to day stuff- again a deliberate policy by the Cummings machine.

The  current cabinet are all probably trying to come up with a plan to oust Johnson without all of them getting blown away on the winds of history as a joke in the footnotes (with only their multi million fortunes to console them).

The big danger to the electoral left ( wanky reformists like me) is a young, fairly competent cabinet going large on  ‘old fashioned one nation conservatism’ dripping contrition for the sins of Johnson and Cummings and lead by a youngish probably northern, possibly female leader none but the most nerdy on here have heard of. - I don’t know who specifically.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> But they still didn’t have the guts to oust him in a leadership campaign. That’s my point. The Tories would have fucked a similar leader  off 18 months in.


you have effaced 2016 from your memory - and who can blame you. you've forgotten the labour leadership contest of that year: which goes some way to undermining your they didn't have the guts bit


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you have effaced 2016 from your memory - and who can blame you. you've forgotten the labour leadership contest of that year: which goes some way to undermining your they didn't have the guts bit
> View attachment 323906


TBF I’ve tried to efface most of those years from my memory.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> TBF I’ve tried to efface most of those years from my memory.


you should have tried alcohol, it's very effective


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Fine ending to that:

"The address that has received the most lockdown fines, the place that is the most criminally sanctioned property in Britain, is 10 Downing Street"


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 24, 2022)

Novichok seemed to work well as an impetus reminder to deliver what was asked.


----------



## andysays (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> for a usually astute and well-informed poster it's a great disappointment to see how you remember december 2019 but you don't remember the preceding four years in which from the moment corbyn was elected to the leadership of the labour party a very significant proportion of the parliamentary labour party subverted his leadership and vilified him at every turn. knives were thrust in not just the back but the front and sides as well, and if they hadn't been metaphorical there'd have been blood in the chamber of the commons.



I think there might be some a difference between how the two groups of MPs treat their leaders though.

Generally (and yes, of course there are exceptions) Tory MPs tend to support their leader pretty strongly, until it gets to the point where it is perceived by a sufficient number that the leader is undermining the party and their individual chances of getting re-elected. When they get to that point they can act quite ruthlessly and throw even once loved and still respected (by them) like Thatcher under the bus.

But as we've seen with Corbyn, and various previous Labour leaders, many Labour MPs are quite willing to undermine their leader's position more or less from day one, mainly though not always for ideological reasons, in a way which Tory MPs generally don't do, even if they have ideological differences.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

There's one way of seeing this as the decline of any kind of old school behavioral norms in parliamentary politics.  Johnson just lies and blusters and there's no longer a stratum in his party that's part of a cross party notion of standards or behaviour.  Part of that line is itself conservative, a kind of pearl clutching about standards in public life, decency and the rest.  But equally, johnson's ability to lie in your face about this and just about everything is staggering.  Equally the strategy of lying and then refusing to discuss any details of the lie.  It's at least sociopathic.

But then for me this is about Brexit.  Not Brexit itself but the disconnect that led to Brexit, the johnson shaped populist hole that opened up due to the failures of Labour and the Tories over the years.  Johnson is lying and blustering his way through everything and with fuel that's still in the tank from 'Get Brexit Done'.  It's looking threadbare certainly, but he's way beyond the point when just about any other PM would have gone. It's more Berlusconni than Trump.  And it's also about poor old Labour, a party that now can't have it's social democratic moment and can't say a single thing of real relevance to people's lives as real incomes are in free fall.  What a fucking moment this would be to talk about redistribution, public ownership and state action.  But Labour prefers to, well, do whatever it is that Labour is doing.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (May 24, 2022)

Partygate: Insiders tell of packed No 10 lockdown parties
					

Staff describe bins overflowing with bottles, people sitting on each other's laps and colleagues sleeping in the office.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> One staffer describes director of communications Lee Cain's leaving do, the event on 13 November 2020, where the prime minister has been pictured raising a glass, but for which he has not been fined.
> Others have been judged to have broken the law for being there and received penalties.
> Mr Johnson attended and made a speech to thank Mr Cain, but as the party developed "there were about 30 people, if not more, in a room. Everyone was stood shoulder to shoulder, some people on each other's laps…one or two people."



Et tu Kuenssberg


----------



## Voley (May 24, 2022)

I'll be watching that Panorama tonight I think.

Did they really have a regular Wine Time Friday invite in people's diary's as WTF?!


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> hmm .. well if other people were fined for attending that event when johnson wasn't - or even if nobody was fined - then I suspect whoever was in charge of the met investigation  will have to resign. Which also begs the question - what the fuck were the plod doing when they presumably saw this exact photo and knew it was going to  published?


Getting bribed?


----------



## elbows (May 24, 2022)

Voley said:


> Did they really have a regular Wine Time Friday invite in people's diary's as WTF?!


Yes thats what passes for humour round those parts. Consistent with the Allegra Stratton video, and there were also times during pandemic press conferences where vague glimpses of insider jokes emerged from the mouths of some ministers. For example I think mentioning Coventry appealed to them because of its similarity to the word Covid. And lets not forget that early in the pandemic Johnson was more interested in making jokes about operation last gasp in meetings.


----------



## philosophical (May 24, 2022)

Yeah, that ‘last gasp machines’ was I believe his idea of a joke or a quip when talking about sourcing and getting ventilators that were in short supply.
Unfunny, tasteless, self regarding remark.


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2022)

I don't really care about that sort of thing tbh - dark humour is a totally normal way to cope with massive life and death crises. You should hear the jokes medics make.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't really care about that sort of thing tbh - dark humour is a totally normal way to cope with massive life and death crises. You should hear the jokes medics make.


Yeah, but medics are caring people with a conscience, so it's a coping mechanism. Johnson is a shithead. There's a difference.


----------



## elbows (May 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't really care about that sort of thing tbh - dark humour is a totally normal way to cope with massive life and death crises. You should hear the jokes medics make.


Sure, although if I pick further at such things then it seems like there is actually more than one phenomenon at work, its not just gallows humour. First there is Johnson and his lightweight, narcissistic nature, a theme well discussed here already, about which little more needs saying. But over the years as I took a look at how my own sense of humour developed, I became more aware that a lot of satire borrows heavily from public school humour, and how such things can come to be used to excuse the status quo. Mockery sits better with me if there is some possibility that it can be used to bring about change, rather than as a pressure releif value that ends up enabling the absurdities to continue without serious reform.


----------



## Ax^ (May 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't really care about that sort of thing tbh - dark humour is a totally normal way to cope with massive life and death crises. You should hear the jokes medics make.



medics have to become slight desensitized to do the job without going nuts


these wankers just see everyone as below them slight difference


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

The people who made a decision that we can't have parties, having a party in the building where they made the decision that we can't have parties.  Yep, that's what it is, still that.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

Ambushed with cake every birthday... ambushed with wine every Friday.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

We now have some precise timings for popular phrases e.g. 'He just nipped in to show his face' = 25 minutes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (May 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Saw that on Sky news earlier, love what he said Raab through


----------



## elbows (May 24, 2022)

lol:









						London Mayor Sadiq Khan asks police for explanation of No 10 Partygate fines
					

A spokesman says Sadiq Khan believes a lack of clarity over Partygate probe is eroding trust in police.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> *London Mayor Sadiq Khan has asked the Met Police for a "detailed explanation" of how it decided who to fine during its investigation into No 10 parties.*
> 
> The mayor's spokesperson said Mr Khan was concerned a "lack of clarity" was eroding "trust" in the police.





> His spokesman said he had asked the police "to take steps to also reassure Londoners by making this explanation to them directly, because he is concerned that the trust and confidence of Londoners in the police is being further eroded by this lack of clarity".
> 
> "The mayor has been clear he cannot and would not intervene in operational decisions, however with the investigation now complete, he has made this request in accordance with the Policing Protocol Order 2011 paragraph 23(g)."



I did look up 23(g):



> The Chief Constable is responsible to the public and accountable to the PCC for—
> 
> (g) notifying and briefing the PCC of any matter or investigation on which the PCC may need to provide public assurance either alone or in company with the Chief Constable (all PCCs will be designated as Crown Servants under the Official Secrets Act 1989(4), making them subject to the same duties in relation to sensitive material as Government Ministers);








						The Policing Protocol Order 2011
					

Section 79 of the Police Reform and Social Responsibility Act 2011 requires the Secretary of State to issue a Policing Protocol, namely a document setting out, or otherwise making provision about, the ways in which relevant persons should exercise or refrain from exercising functions so as to...




					www.legislation.gov.uk


----------



## Raheem (May 24, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't really care about that sort of thing tbh - dark humour is a totally normal way to cope with massive life and death crises. You should hear the jokes medics make.


Think the particular joke is about playing down the importance of saving lives and excusing their reluctance to act, though. "Last gasp machines" - not really that useful, because the people put on them will die anyway.


----------



## Supine (May 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> But as we've seen with Corbyn, and various previous Labour leaders, many Labour MPs are quite willing to undermine their leader's position more or less from day one, mainly though not always for ideological reasons, in a way which Tory MPs generally don't do, even if they have ideological differences.



And starmer. Labour have been a divided party in two directions. Very true that the cons are just better at this stuff. Labour specialise in in-fighting and over analysis of how left any particular member is.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Saw that on Sky news earlier, love what he said Raab through


Yeah, great and all that...but that footage of the 4th estate just doing its job provides "incredible content" speaks volumes about where we are.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, great and all that...but that footage of the 4th estate just doing its job provides "incredible content" speaks volumes about where we are.


_'Prime Minister, Prime Minister! Is it true that you are a bin bag full of custard?_'


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2022)

Wilf said:


> _'Prime Minister, Prime Minister! Is it true that you are a bin bag full of custard?_'


Prime minister, ' is it true that having sex with you, is like a wardrobe falling on you with the key still in the door'?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Prime minister, ' is it true that having sex with you, is like a wardrobe falling on you with the key still in the door'?



Are you saying he's as bad as Nicholas Soames in bed?


----------



## Dystopiary (May 24, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Sums it up really what a lying cunt he is.



In the second clip, it sounds a bit like he's saying "I can tell you once again that *I certainly broke those rules.*" 

I know it sounds a bit out there, but they get away with so much that you could suggest he deliberately made it ambiguous. Or was just having a laugh behind the scenes, such is the contempt these bastards have for ordinary people. A childish bet with his psychopathic friends maybe, to show how far he can push it. Like I said, it's pretty wacky but nothing would surprise me with this lot.


----------



## steveseagull (May 24, 2022)

Panorama tonight looks like some explosive shit


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Panorama tonight looks like some explosive shit


Yeh it often does then you watch it and it's just a damp squib


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Are you saying he's as bad as Nicholas Soames in bed?


I wouldn't know . It's another description from the lovely Jennifer accuri.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh it often does then you watch it and it's just a damp squib


yep, it's not exactly been earth shattering so far. Im not sure LK is the best person to do this either.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh it often does then you watch it and it's just a damp squib


Recording it. However, I just flicked over and see it's kuensburg doing it. Meh.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 24, 2022)

What I don't get about this, is did they really think they would get away without these photos coming out? It seems hard to believe they are actually that stupid, and if they aren't what's the plan? They have pissed off the Met, their junior civil servants and most of the public.  
If Johnson had fessed up to one original allegation it probably would be done by now.


----------



## Raheem (May 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Are you saying he's as bad as Nicholas Soames in bed?


Sadly not available for comparison.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I wouldn't know . It's another description from the lovely Jennifer accuri.



Seriously? If so, she ripped that off from 2005.



> They retaliated by shouting "click" at him - a reference to a claim sex with Soames was "like having a wardrobe fall on you with the key still in".
> 
> Labour's Barbara Follett said: "We devised the little 'click' gesture because his ex-wife had this story that being made love to by Nicholas Soames was like having a very large wardrobe with a very small key falling on top of you."








						EXCLUSIVE: SLEAZY SOAMES A 'SERIAL SEX PEST'
					

SENIOR Tory Nicholas Soames will be accused of being a serial sex pest in a new book about female MPs.




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2022)

Fucking Met wankers


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Fucking Met wankers
> 
> View attachment 323983


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

Well Cummings' prediction that photos would be leaked over the next 24-48+ hours is certainly coming true, now I wonder who is doing the leaking.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

When the frog finally boils, the likes of Shapps will conveniently forget they slimed round the studios supporting him.  He'll be left with Dorries and a handful of similar weirdos lamenting his fall.


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh it often does then you watch it and it's just a damp squib


As indeed this was.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2022)

Wilf said:


> When the frog finally boils, the likes of Shapps will conveniently forget they slimed round the studios supporting him.  He'll be left with Dorries and a handful of similar weirdos lamenting his fall.


even shit like the tory party back benchers know that this turd is a weak willed sycophant. see also the rest of the cabinet.he serves a purpose at present


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

Well, that Kuensberg programme was shit.  All the juicy quotes from the spads/civil servants had been trailed earlier in the day anyway.  Rest of it was pure padding.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2022)

i am unable to put into words how much i hate these people btw


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2022)

Wilf said:


> There's one way of seeing this as the decline of any kind of old school behavioral norms in parliamentary politics.  Johnson just lies and blusters and there's no longer a stratum in his party that's part of a cross party notion of standards or behaviour.  Part of that line is itself conservative, a kind of pearl clutching about standards in public life, decency and the rest.  But equally, johnson's ability to lie in your face about this and just about everything is staggering.  Equally the strategy of lying and then refusing to discuss any details of the lie.  It's at least sociopathic.



He has a front and a mask that he presents: softly spoken almost reluctant, 'hesitant' but well-educated (narrowly in truth to exlude others). This 'bit of a character' but reassuringly 'of the right sort' and non-threatening persona. But he's revealed himself and been found out so many times it's of course a means to an end. A mask, a fraud. Behind that mask I expect it is Tony Blair Eyes all the way to hell.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2022)

Humberto said:


> He has a front and a mask that he presents: softly spoken almost reluctant, 'hesitant' but well-educated (narrowly in truth to exlude others). This 'bit of a character' but reassuringly 'of the right sort' and non-threatening persona. But he's revealed himself and been found out so many times it's of course a means to an end. A mask, a fraud. Behind that mask I expect it is Tony Blair Eyes all the way to hell.


My guess is that johnson is going to be sorely disappointed when he finally approaches the Pearly Gates, whereas blair will actually cause Saint Peter to throw up.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>


----------



## Ming (May 25, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> In the second clip, it sounds a bit like he's saying "I can tell you once again that *I certainly broke those rules.*"
> 
> I know it sounds a bit out there, but they get away with so much that you could suggest he deliberately made it ambiguous. Or was just having a laugh behind the scenes, such is the contempt these bastards have for ordinary people. A childish bet with his psychopathic friends maybe, to show how far he can push it. Like I said, it's pretty wacky but nothing would surprise me with this lot.


I don’t think it’s out there at all. You can see the sneering contempt in BJ’s face every time he opens his mouth. All of them actually.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

4 in 10 think they don't?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 4 in 10 think they don't?
> 
> View attachment 324015



There's probably a big chunk of don't knows in there tbf. Still though, hard to believe anyone genuinely thinks they didn't. Some probably supportive enough to claim to think it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Nothing to hide here then...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

It would be quite entertaining to see them try and suppress the report now. I don't doubt Johnson does have the brass neck to try after spending months giving it 'wait for the report' but I doubt even he thinks he can get away with it.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Nothing to hide here then...



That'll be the hose-down friendly 'wet-room', then?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That'll be the hose-down friendly 'wet-room', then?


That's a song by cream isn't it, wet room


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 4 in 10 think they don't?
> 
> View attachment 324015


4 in 10 know they ignore rules, the rest just believe


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Nothing to hide here then...



10:30 Dilyn is encourgaged to chew Sue Grey's homework


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2022)

Sky News just announced Johnson will be making a statement at 12.30pm, I assume in the commons.


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 4 in 10 think they don't?
> 
> View attachment 324015



1/10 people pay no attention to anything at all and won’t even know what it is in relation to.  Another 1/10 are utterly credulous. So 8/10 is always going to be something of a maximum on any yes/no poll


----------



## quiet guy (May 25, 2022)

Ooh the excitement, I can't contain myself... Zzzzzz


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky News just announced Johnson will be making a statement at 12.30pm, I assume in the commons.



BBC licence fee to be scrapped at midnight?

War with Denmark?

All remaining public services to be privatised to knock 15p of everyone’s gas bills?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

'Everyone agrees it's time to move on' as the key message I reckon.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'Everyone agrees it's time to move on' as the key message I reckon.


Yes, from verdict to sentence


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Hmm , I'm not everyone though so I dont agree.

Fuckers the lot of them.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> BBC licence fee to be scrapped at midnight?
> 
> War with Denmark?
> 
> All remaining public services to be privatised to knock 15p of everyone’s gas bills?


Johnson has discovered we have never been at war with Portugal and wants to remedy this omission


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 25, 2022)

It'll be sack cloth and ashes, mea culpa maxima, lessons learnt, moving on, Starmer's shandy, etc.


----------



## quiet guy (May 25, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> BBC licence fee to be scrapped at midnight?
> 
> War with Denmark?
> 
> All remaining public services to be privatised to knock 15p of everyone’s gas bills?


War with Rockall declared. It's one that Johnson and Co believe they can win.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2022)

Resignation speech


----------



## MickiQ (May 25, 2022)

He'll do what he always does and bluster and lie until people just get bored and stop paying attention. Boris doesn't want to be PM because he wants to serve his country or improve the lives of its people. He doesn't even want to advance the interests of the Tory Party or its rich donors. He wants to be PM because he thinks he's special and was just born better than the rest of us. It's an attitude that has driven him his entire life. He thinks being there is his right and how dare the yahoo's try and get rid of him.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 25, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> He'll do what he always does and bluster and lie until people just get bored and stop paying attention. Boris doesn't want to be PM because he wants to serve his country or improve the lives of its people. He doesn't even want to advance the interests of the Tory Party or its rich donors. He wants to be PM because he thinks he's special and was just born better than the rest of us. It's an attitude that has driven him his entire life. He thinks being there is his right and how dare the yahoo's try and get rid of him.


And thats why hes a great tory leader, revealing how stoopid the rest of them are to be suckered into letting him. Every day he delivers a message to voters that torys are untrustworthy.  Good.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> He'll do what he always does and bluster and lie until people just get bored and stop paying attention. Boris doesn't want to be PM because he wants to serve his country or improve the lives of its people. He doesn't even want to advance the interests of the Tory Party or its rich donors. He wants to be PM because he thinks he's special and was just born better than the rest of us. It's an attitude that has driven him his entire life. He thinks being there is his right and how dare the yahoo's try and get rid of him.


Yep.  There were a lot of suggestions a while back that due to him being a lazy bastard, he'd really like to jack it in and go back to making even more money, cheating on his wives etc.  But while he undoubtedly wants the money and shagging, he also wants the power.  He sees this as the top job and he thinks that getting hoyed out by his party would be the ultimate failure (even more than losing a gen election).  Ultimately, he's just like any other greasy pole climbing monkey.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)




----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



AND ITS A STUBBY. 
hipster cunt.


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

A shocking lack of asking the key questions in this.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Papers reporting it has been published and the first detail I've seen is multiple reports of lack of respect for cleaners and security at no. 10.  Basically, Bullingdon cuntery.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Also, ministers were also at events that should not have been allowed to happen


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Papers reporting it has been published and the first detail I've seen is multiple reports of lack of respect for cleaners and security at no. 10.  Basically, Bullingdon cuntery.


Has plebgate been so easily forgotten? It's surely wider feelings of entitlement, not just people who went to Oxbridge or confined to the bullingdon clique


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Conclusion is on here at 11:33. It's damming about the 'leadership', enough to do for the PM in normal times, but doesn't feel like it does much more than was already know.  Suppose the detail of the report will be key:









						Partygate live: Sue Gray’s report into Downing Street lockdown breaches published
					

Report by senior civil servant says gatherings at No 10 were ‘not in line with Covid guidance at the time’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Lurdan (May 25, 2022)

The report is here fwiw (PDF file)


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> The report is here fwiw (PDF file)


From a quick squint at the report - damming passages about the work culture at no. 10, but nowhere near enough to get the 55(?) letters in.


----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2022)

Hes not going to go. 
He knows too much about others with the Tory Party, and it would be too rocky for him to be around to 'go rogue'. 

Also, all this is hardly deflecting from the multiple rape convictions currently swimming around the TP. 

I hate this country sometimes, but I fucking loath it's politics.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

Rigorous and independent.



> At this point I stopped my investigation, given the need to avoid any prejudice to the police investigation. Following the Metropolitan Police announcement on 19 May 2022 I considered whether or not to conduct any further investigation into this event but concluded *it was not appropriate or proportionate* to do so


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Rigorous and independent.


That jumped out to me too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

So Starmer isnt mentioning it during PMQ's  not sure what the logic is.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 25, 2022)

When Johnson tries to BS his way out of it at 12:30, I'd love it if the opposition benches all turned their back on him.


----------



## Raheem (May 25, 2022)

He's going to read out a list of people who he's sacking.


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> So Starmer isnt mentioning it during PMQ's  not sure what the logic is.


He is a spineless wanker.


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

Vladimir Corbyn. FFS.


----------



## Yossarian (May 25, 2022)




----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

At least the SNP know how to stick the boot in.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> So Starmer isnt mentioning it during PMQ's  not sure what the logic is.


Blackford is having a pop though


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

He got stuck in good and propwer.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

This is the point where they should just take it in turns to call him a massive liar and make the speaker kick them out isn't it.


----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This is the point where they should just take it in turns to call him a massive liar and make the speaker kick them out isn't it.


I've been hoping they'd do something like that for a while.


----------



## Supine (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> So Starmer isnt mentioning it during PMQ's  not sure what the logic is.



He gets to respond to the PM statement that is about to start.


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

What time is his statement to the house?


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Rigorous and independent.


I feel like doing a longer version of that quote, since I just reached that part of the report myself.



> Following the announcement of the departure of Dominic Cummings and Lee Cain, a meeting was held in the No 10 flat from some time after 18.00 to discuss the handling of their departure. Five special advisers attended. The Prime Minister joined them at about 20.00. Food and alcohol were available. The discussion carried on later into the evening with attendees leaving at various points.
> 
> The information collected on this gathering is limited as the process of obtaining evidence had only just been commenced when the Metropolitan Police announced their own investigations, which included events on the 13 November 2020. At this point I stopped my investigation, given the need to avoid any prejudice to the police investigation. Following the Metropolitan Police announcement on 19 May 2022 I considered whether or not to conduct any further investigation into this event but concluded it was not appropriate or proportionate to do so.





			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1078404/2022-05-25_FINAL_FINDINGS_OF_SECOND_PERMANENT_SECRETARY_INTO_ALLEGED_GATHERINGS.pdf


----------



## The39thStep (May 25, 2022)

TopCat said:


> That jumped out to me too.


Questionable to say the least . In my experience in the public sector ie Council, an investigation by the police as to a possible criminal case would not preclude an investigation into  a possible disciplinary and if established that there was a case to answer a hearing itself.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Questionable to say the least . In my experience in the public sector ie Council, an investigation by the police as to a possible criminal case would not preclude an investigation into  a possible disciplinary and if established that there was a case to answer a hearing itself.


Yep. Ime in the NHS plenty of people end up losing their job / on formal disciplinary regardless of whether the police feel there is a criminal case to answer.


----------



## not a trot (May 25, 2022)

Has Fabricunt started grinning yet ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

In any job 'not a crime' isn't the line you're held to is it.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> In any job 'not a crime' isn't the line you're held to is it.


Well, clearly not in any job, as we can all now see.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

Cunt is trying to bluff and lie his way out of it then. Surprising.


----------



## Raheem (May 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Well, clearly not in any job, as we can all now see.


Just the one crime.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Just the one crime.


Well, that's because of the magic forcefield of covid compliance around his person which meant the parties were OK when he was at them, and then magically not when he left. I wish I'd had one of those when my brother-in-law died without a wake. (I know, there's barely any point voicing it, the shameless contemptuous fuckers don't give a shit).


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Listening to the cunt talking about starmer  rather than resigning , so angry.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Listening to the cunt talking about starmer  rather than resigning , so angry.


Do you get angry about it? I just find him utterly laughable and pathetic. Sir Beer Korma... I mean how shit is that? It's like listening to an unruly school assembly where the head boy has been a bit naughty and has been made to publically apologise.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Do you get angry about it? I just find him utterly laughable and pathetic. Sir Beer Korma... I mean how shit is that? It's like listening to an unruly school assembly where the head boy has been a bit naughty and has been made to publically apologise.


I am angry cos its putting me off my lunch and that is no laughing matter


----------



## Plumdaff (May 25, 2022)

Johnson describing Starmer mentioning it as a "sanctimonious obsession" is 100% what the humble apologist actually makes of it.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Johnson describing Starmer mentioning it as a "sanctimonious obsession" is 100% what the humble apologist actually makes of it.


Wondering if the game is now to actually smoke out the 54 names with letters to Brady with the belief that he'd walk it and lance the boil completely.


----------



## MrCurry (May 25, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> The report is here fwiw (PDF file)


I’ve only read the “general findings“ and “conclusion” sections, but it seems extremely timid and measured, as if she was loathe to criticise the leadership too much. Boris will certainly shrug this off with a “mea culpa” which serves to enhance his image of plucky haplessness and his support base will be able to say that “he’s doing his best“.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 25, 2022)

I’m sure he has learned a lesson here. Let’s move on


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

Starmer is so wet.


----------



## contadino (May 25, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m sure he has learned a lesson here. Let’s move on


Lesson being that he can do what he wants.


----------



## The39thStep (May 25, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I’ve only read the “general findings“ and “conclusion” sections, but it seems extremely timid and measured, as if she was loathe to criticise the leadership too much. Boris will certainly shrug this off with a “mea culpa” which serves to enhance his image of plucky haplessness and his support base will be able to say that “he’s doing his best“.


The main conclusion and recommendation seems  to be that the growth and expansion of the PM's office now require a review of its structure, governance and oversight.


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> So Starmer isnt mentioning it during PMQ's  not sure what the logic is.


Was no point as had said wo ld b separation statement at end.. I heard Blackford mentioned it. I say mentioned I mean over egged it 'debauchery' it  was not. 

But it is fucking clear he has lied to parliament and they don't hold him to account over it what is the point of them?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 25, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Starmer is so wet.



I supported Starmer when he became leader as I thought his forensic brain would skewer the tories. But he's been a huge disappointment. He just doesn't have the killer in him. Any decent politician would have been landing heavy blows on Johnson but Starmer just can't


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 25, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> The main conclusion and recommendation seems  to be that the growth and expansion of the PM's office now require a review of its structure, governance and oversight.


the fearsome weight of revised bureaucratic procedures comes down  like a ton of memoranda.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Papers reporting it has been published and the first detail I've seen is multiple reports of lack of respect for cleaners and security at no. 10.  Basically, Bullingdon cuntery.



Angela Rayner's been reading urban:


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 25, 2022)

Excellent stuff.

Johnson survives, Tory MPs have tied their mast to his ship and can’t appeal to the electorate on the basis that they got shot of him , the Grey report writes election material for Labour and the SNP, more of our fellow citizens correctly draw the conclusion that the entire system is rotten to the core and Johnson’s credibility is shredded for good.

The union for the cleaners and security staff, will I hope, be taking ET cases against the cunts in Number 10 who’ve bullied and harassed them.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Excellent stuff.
> 
> Johnson survives, Tory MPs have tied their mast to his ship and can’t appeal to the electorate on the basis that they got shot of him , the Grey report writes election material for Labour and the SNP, more of our fellow citizens correctly draw the conclusion that the entire system is rotten to the core and Johnson’s credibility is shredded for good.
> 
> The union for the cleaners and security staff, will I hope, be taking ET cases against the cunts in Number 10 who’ve bullied and harassed them.


Yep, I think the stuff about the cleaners and security is the strongest attack line that comes out of the whole report.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 25, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> it seems extremely timid and measured, as if she was loathe to criticise the leadership too much


Dont rock the boat or no OBE


contadino said:


> Lesson being that he can do what he wants.


Exactly


gosub said:


> But it is fucking clear he has lied to parliament and they don't hold him to account over it what is the point of them?


Its their club and they can do what they want?

Tis a pity that there is such ineffectual opposition, have we really become a one party state

Piss poor


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep, I think the stuff about the cleaners and security is the strongest attack line that comes out of the whole report.



It’s the most sickening for sure, but also the least surprising. The revelation that really stood out for me was the arrival and then departure of a police officer during the partying. The role of the met police in every aspect of Partygate  deserves much closer scrutiny.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 25, 2022)

I bet the cleaners and security didnt even get an invite to the parties


----------



## xenon (May 25, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 'Everyone agrees it's time to move on' as the key message I reckon.



Ah, the cost of living (with this  Tory government,) crisis.


----------



## Elpenor (May 25, 2022)

xenon said:


> Ah, the cost of living (with this  Tory government,) crisis.



They don’t care about the cost of living in the same way they didn’t care about covid


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I bet the cleaners and security didnt even get an invite to the parties


Would have been a perfect question for the opposition to ask in Parliament.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> It’s the most sickening for sure, but also the least surprising. The revelation that really stood out for me was the arrival and then departure of a police officer during the partying. The role of the met police in every aspect of Partygate  deserves much closer scrutiny.


Must admit, I was genuinely surprised when johnson got a fpn.  Having said that, that level of punishment, which he could make an apology for before Sue Gray's report came out, worked out just perfect for him.  Had he not got a single fpn, people would have been furious.  I'm not quite down the rabbit hole on this, but johnson's vassals will have been in contact with the Met throughout.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 25, 2022)

Arise dame sue gray


----------



## Chemical needs (May 25, 2022)

Fuck me that Keith guy is such a fucking wet flannel. What a soppy, soft, floppy cock. Useless. Just.... not worth wasting any more breath on.

Save to say that he clearly wouldn't know the meaning of opposition if it were to be painted in massive letters on the side of a blue whale and dropped on his head from a helicopter. Dick.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 25, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I bet the cleaners and security didnt even get an invite to the parties


Just as well.  They'd have got the blame for them, no doubt.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

As mentioned upthread, this is a perfect gift to unions seeking to organise cleaners and 'custodians'.


----------



## Bingoman (May 25, 2022)

Johnson Press conference he doesn't think their was any flaws with the rules during the Pandemic?


----------



## steveo87 (May 25, 2022)

"Yes _some_ people died, but not _everyone_ - and I was a bit pissed, but it wasn't me that was rude to the ple...- cleaning staff, anyway. Either way, I'm very, very sorry, and now I've got to get Brex....- Cov....- _something_ done."

Also feel free to add, some pun on the word 'korma', and some benale detail that some how it was all Corbyn's fault anyway.


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2022)

Chemical needs said:


> Fuck me that Keith guy is such a fucking wet flannel. What a soppy, soft, floppy cock. Useless. Just.... not worth wasting any more breath on.
> 
> Save to say that he clearly wouldn't know the meaning of opposition if it were to be painted in massive letters on the side of a blue whale and dropped on his head from a helicopter. Dick.


Tbf I am not sure OFSTED would sign off your teaching methods. Green peace  neither


----------



## philosophical (May 25, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I bet the cleaners and security didnt even get an invite to the parties


They get the crumbs from the tables and the leftover wine in plastic cups.
The plebs ought to be grateful for that.


----------



## Ax^ (May 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Johnson Press conference he doesn't think their was any flaws with the rules during the Pandemic?



more than likely you ever hear the cunt be honest

quite sure he is confused what the plebs are kicking off about


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Well, I think he may have well killed the Tory party now, so not all bad.


----------



## Bingoman (May 25, 2022)

Wow Douglas Ross has said Johnson should  not resign, a few months ago he was saying the exact opposite what the hell has change tune?


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

I saw Rayner was bobbing up and down to get into the debate but didn't get called (unless at the very end after I'd given up on it).  Would have been interesting given that she's worked in the very jobs people like johnson ignore and bully.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well, I think he may have well killed the Tory party now, so not all bad.



The Tory party will be absolutely fine unfortunately.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

Eddie Mair just read out my tweet on Lbc , about Johnson killing the Tory party


----------



## Ax^ (May 25, 2022)

why is it always Fabircunt who is the go to tory for a talking head


----------



## Bingoman (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Eddie Mair just read out my tweet on Lbc , about Johnson killing the Tory party


5 minutes of fame lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

I feel so proud lol

I have a very low bar for pride.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> why is it always Fabircunt who is the go to tory for a talking head


The rest of them are talking arses


----------



## Bingoman (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I feel so proud lol
> 
> I have a very low bar for pride.


The only way is up


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> why is it always Fabircunt who is the go to tory for a talking head


Can't be that many who I reality think what's happened is defensable


----------



## Ax^ (May 25, 2022)

aye but the side with the Karen wig on every station bah


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

No shit.


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I feel so proud lol
> 
> I have a very low bar for pride.


It’s for the best


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2022)

The smell of shit and vomit will cling to them. It will not dissipate not matter how the media spin it.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2022)

So basically the cunt thought saying goodbye to quitting colleagues was more important than the public saying goodbye to their dying/dead loved ones?


----------



## teuchter (May 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So basically the cunt thought saying goodbye to quitting colleagues was more important than the public saying goodbye to their dying/dead loved ones?


While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

The marginal men have started...


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?


Who had more people at them ? A funeral with 5 people or a leaving do with 30 ?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So basically the cunt thought saying goodbye to quitting colleagues was more important than the public saying goodbye to their dying/dead loved ones?



Thing is this is the palatable version he's trying to sell. Truth is he just doesn't give a fuck about it.


----------



## Storm Fox (May 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?


You're right, it's not equivalent one was a piss up for no good reason and the other was not being able to say goodbye to loved ones. 
One a lot of people failed to adhere to the rules and some of those people then later lied to parliament. The other people adhered to the rules and didn't say goodbye to loved ones.
One a lot of people got pissed against the rules, in the other people died alone in a hospital bed with no one they knew close to them.

How can you sit there and call people not being able to save goodbye to their loved ones silly?


----------



## teuchter (May 25, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> How can you sit there and call people not being able to save goodbye to their loved ones silly?


I'm not.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?


What a shit comment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?



Of course they are not equivalent situations, being able to attend a funeral with more than half a dozen people is far more important, than gathering 2, 3 or more dozen people together for a piss up to say goodbye to someone leaving their job.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?


Hardly silly, very similar when viewed in the way that the PM expressed today


----------



## Elpenor (May 25, 2022)

The party on 14th January, that’s the day after my Mum died, I felt incredibly alone and couldn’t see any family or friends.

Meanwhile those cunts were having a party.  

It feels like the Tory scum who run this country and the senior civil servants involved in these parties were and still are laughing at me and everyone else in this country.

Edit - and I’m sure most people have a similar situation - on a date a party happened they were obeying the rules even if it was at their own personal cost


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?


He's not saying these are equivalent situations, situations of the same value. He's explicitly saying Johnson thought his piddling leaving do more important than someone else's funeral


----------



## andysays (May 25, 2022)

What we're witnessing here is Urban75's lack of empathy for "ordinary people" in the government and civil service who value their own right to ignore Covid restrictions and have a succession of unnecessary alcohol fueled parties, while still expecting all those who have lost loved ones to a pandemic which the government failed to act decisively on to accept that they can't attend a funeral in person.

Once again Urban75 demonstrates just how out of touch it is with ordinary people.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> What we're witnessing here is Urban75's lack of empathy for "ordinary people" in the government and civil service who value their own right to ignore Covid restrictions and have a succession of unnecessary alcohol fueled parties, while still expecting all those who have lost loved ones to a pandemic which the government failed to act decisively on to accept that they can't attend a funeral in person.
> 
> Once again Urban75 demonstrates just how out of touch it is with ordinary people.


I think teuchter has hacked your a/c


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2022)

Arseholes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

as our dear Badgers would say ' Tory scum '


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> What we're witnessing here is Urban75's lack of empathy for "ordinary people" in the government and civil service who value their own right to ignore Covid restrictions and have a succession of unnecessary alcohol fueled parties, while still expecting all those who have lost loved ones to a pandemic which the government failed to act decisively on to accept that they can't attend a funeral in person.
> 
> Once again Urban75 demonstrates just how out of touch it is with ordinary people.


----------



## maomao (May 25, 2022)

One of their parties was on June 18th, the day I was made redundant (and my birthday). Can I have a Guardian article about how this particular abuse of power was particularly hurtful for me because it happened on the same day something happened to me please.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

Tory twitter is very quiet.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2022)

Didn't know til last night that No 10 has a flickr account.



Direct link (broken) to photo: number 10gov/50761382533

(alt text: Johnson in large office with feet up on a desk that's covered with objects including drinks cans and bottles, in the background are Christmas cards, and red tinsel arranged to look like breasts. Foot of someone else is visible at the other side of the desk)


----------



## elbows (May 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> I feel like doing a longer version of that quote, since I just reached that part of the report myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dee this aspect got its own story.









						Sue Gray halted inquiry into party at Boris Johnson's flat
					

The official says she only collected "limited" evidence after pausing her work for a police investigation.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> The party on 14th January, that’s the day after my Mum died, I felt incredibly alone and couldn’t see any family or friends.
> 
> Meanwhile those cunts were having a party.
> 
> ...


Oh don't worry. There is going to be a public enquiry  into Covid. Surely they will be rigorous in seeking out any mistakes or injustices that happened to the wider public..... Well maybe the one after the one after the next one if the pacific nuclear tests, Bloody Sunday or Hillsborough as examples are anything to go by.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

This is real Chelsea vrs United stuff...


----------



## Duncan2 (May 25, 2022)

Caroline Slocock on C4 news stressing how very close a Principal Private Secretary is to the PM. She clearly thought ,and she spoke from experience ,that it was inconceivable that the PPS to the PM would have issued invitations to Downing Street parties unless at the instigation of Johnson as PM.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (May 25, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I'm not.


No you are not really saying anything  more than look at me.

No cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 25, 2022)

I think our vague constitution, based on the idea that those at the top are 'good chaps' who act truthfully and honourably has always been a crock of shit. At least this lying prick has made it obvious that we are so poorly governed. Not that anything will change, in fact this could just normalise similar behaviour in the future by precedent.

A smug tosser who filled Downing Street with a bunch of sneering public school snobs who take pleasure in 'hitting down' at cleaners and security guards. And the parliamentary Tory party will allow this to continue. 

And still he remains, a bloviating teflon smirker. What a time to be alive.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 25, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> I think our vague constitution, based on the idea that those at the top are 'good chaps' who act truthfully and honourably has always been a crock of shit. At least this lying prick has made it obvious that we are so poorly governed. Not that anything will change, in fact this could just normalise similar behaviour in the future by precedent.
> 
> A smug tosser who filled Downing Street with a bunch of sneering public school snobs who take pleasure in 'hitting down' at cleaners and security guards. And the parliamentary Tory party will allow this to continue.
> 
> And still he remains, a bloviating teflon smirker. What a time to be alive.


I do think there's hope. Yes, he's basically got away with so much shit, and they're all self-serving, corrupt arseholes, BUT younger people are seeing all this and they're just not going to have it.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> The party on 14th January, that’s the day after my Mum died, I felt incredibly alone and couldn’t see any family or friends.
> 
> Meanwhile those cunts were having a party.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my Mum died in a care home on the 15th May, the day they were having cheese and wine in the garden at 10 Downing Street.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 25, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I do think there's hope. Yes, he's basically got away with so much shit, and they're all self-serving, corrupt arseholes, BUT younger people are seeing all this and they're just not going to have it.


I hope so. But it takes more than that. If it becomes tribal, if the 'other side' promotes a populist just as willing to fuck people over... The precedent has been set.

The best case for me (systemically) is deeper reform or revolution. In the 19th Century, the ruling class offered crumbs of reform to offset revolution. Where is the fear of the mob?

This whole party thing is deeper than the left/right divide, for thousands it's deeply personal. That gives me some feeling of hope, I suppose


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 25, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Where is the fear of the mob?
> 
> This whole party thing is deeper than the left/right divide, for thousands it's deeply personal. That gives me some feeling of hope, I suppose



Yes. It’s a good question to wonder where the mob is. But, the mob in history has only emerged when it collectively deems an offence to the moral economy has been committed by the rich/those with power.

Given the extent to which prices are rising better questions might be to discuss at what point Johnson and inflation will provoke struggle and mobilisation by both (what’s left of) organised labour and ‘the mob’? To what extent have the past 40 years had an impact -  and how - on our ability to instill fear on their side? And, what forms might resistance usefully take?

On a positive note 3 major unions have announced national strike ballots in the last few days…now we need a long hot summer on the streets too.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

That's more like it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> View attachment 324126


I wonder if he'll try and explain it away along Great-Boo's-Up lines...


----------



## MrSki (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> View attachment 324126


----------



## MrSki (May 25, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

Meanwhile...in the cunt olympics...


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



Say what? That one had escaped me.  Fucking surreal.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Meanwhile...in the cunt olympics...



Didn't Fabricant try this one a week or two back and then have to withdraw it?


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Didn't Fabricant try this one a week or two back and then have to withdraw it?


piano wire mood...again tonight


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

One of the joys of this whole episode was realising fabricant was still alive and learning to hate him all over again.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Didn't Fabricant try this one a week or two back and then have to withdraw it?


He deleted this one, think he left the other one up.


----------



## Wilf (May 25, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He deleted this one, think he left the other one up.
> View attachment 324131


Ah yes, having a good old laugh about the rapey ways of his own actual colleagues.


----------



## Maggot (May 25, 2022)

Led by Donkeys showing the hypocrisy.


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2022)

Express might regret this poll:


----------



## Humberto (May 25, 2022)

Well if Fabricant and Dorries are still behind him he is bound to be defenestrated if there's a Tory 'saving their own skin' subplot.


----------



## Ming (May 25, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



Seems appropriate for the Tories.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 25, 2022)

brogdale said:


> That's more like it.
> 
> View attachment 324126



Marvellous. And the other 34%? Would they successfully re-elect him tomorrow?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2022)

Newsnight journo was told by a senior Tory MP ', We need to destroy him, destroy him before he destroys the country and the Tory party' .


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Newsnight journo was told by a senior Tory MP ', We need to destroy him, destroy him before he destroys the country and the Tory party' .


Thing is who’s to replace him (from a Tory perspective)?

He does have charisma and i can’t think of a single other Tory who has that in sufficient quantity (a natural 18 in the stat…nerd joke there). They’re only interest in getting reelected and furthering their project to return us to the divine right of kings. Thing is a lot of people are ‘low information‘ voters. They don’t look at his character in detail. They just see a bit of a lad they can relate to.

In fact I’d go further and say the fact he and his chums partied it up in lockdown will be admired by some. The way the numbers people in the party will look at this is how many people who made the sacrifices and lost relatives vs how many people will think ‘oh what a top boy’. And i suspect they’ve reached the conclusion he’s more valuable. This is about power not morality.


----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2022)

They are in a position (I mean I know we are all pessimistic) where they can't move for damaging themselves. That at least is a good turn of events. On the back foot is where you want the Tories.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 26, 2022)

Ming said:


> In fact I’d go further and say the fact he and his chums partied it up in lockdown will be admired by some.



I've heard people complain about Partygate but insist they "like Boris as a person" (admittedly on TV, I wouldn't stand there listening to such people IRL).

"I like Boris because I'm doing well financially and fuck everyone else" or "I like Boris because he's doing something about the foreigners in the Channel and that gives me a massive boner" I could understand, but "I like Boris as a person" 🤮


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I've heard people complain about Partygate but insist they "like Boris as a person" (admittedly on TV, I wouldn't stand there listening to such people IRL).
> 
> "I like Boris because I'm doing well financially and fuck everyone else" or "I like Boris because he's doing something about the foreigners in the Channel and that gives me a massive boner" I could understand, but "I like Boris as a person" 🤮


He may win the next election.


----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2022)

Ming said:


> He may win the next election.


Agree. Although he doesn't actually like helping people, with their automated advantage Labour mightn't make enough ground on being an alternative. 

The fact is Labour were drubbed last time so it's a tough ask anyway. And with the current Labour leadership?


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Agree. Although he doesn't actually like helping people, with their automated advantage Labour mightn't make enough ground on being an alternative.
> 
> The fact is Labour were drubbed last time so it's a tough ask anyway. And with the current Labour leadership?


We‘re living in an age of populism were people don’t examine actual policies. just personalities. So we’ve gotten the worst people in charge at the worst time. Dangerous times with war in Europe and a pandemic (which hasn’t gone away). And climate change. And we’re still recovering from the 2008 bailouts. I’m amazed we haven’t gone bust yet. 

I always liked Corbyn (reflects my politics pretty well). If Labour had employed Cambridge Analytica and Aggregate Iq and been a bit more aggressive and underhanded (with regards to fucking the Tories) I think they could have won.


----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2022)

Ming said:


> We‘re living in an age of populism were people don’t examine actual policies. just personalities. So we’ve gotten the worst people in charge at the worst time. Dangerous times with war in Europe and a pandemic (which hasn’t gone away). And climate change. And we’re still recovering from the 2008 bailouts. I’m amazed we haven’t gone bust yet.
> 
> I always liked Corbyn (reflects my politics pretty well). If Labour had employed Cambridge Analytica and Aggregate Iq and been a bit more aggressive and underhanded (with regards to fucking the Tories) I think they could have won.



You only have to look at them though. e.g. self-satisfied, cynical, dismissive. Strange times given we look to them to sort a few things out before the inevitable Tsunami of shit. Won't even manage that.


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2022)

Humberto said:


> You only have to look at them though. e.g. self-satisfied, cynical, dismissive. Strange times given we look to them to sort a few things out before the inevitable Tsunami of shit. Won't even manage that.


I think the best thing we can hope for with the existential threats which face all of us (including them) is that their rational self interest (just for themselves mind) might lean them in the right direction. Maybe.


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

Steve Taylor, a psychologist, has analysed Johnson The darkness of Boris Johnson: a psychologist on the prime minister's unpalatable personality traits  No surprises really. He displays traits of the so-called 'dark triad' of psychopathy, narcissism and machiavellianism, plus so-called 'dark factor' traits of spitefulness, moral disengagement, entitlement and egoism. "In an ideal society, there would be measures to restrict such people’s access to power".


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Steve Taylor, a psychologist, has analysed Johnson The darkness of Boris Johnson: a psychologist on the prime minister's unpalatable personality traits  No surprises really. He displays traits of the so-called 'dark triad' of psychopathy, narcissism and machiavellianism, plus so-called 'dark factor' traits of spitefulness, moral disengagement, entitlement and egoism. "In an ideal society, there would be measures to restrict such people’s access to power".


Totally agree. I’ve been saying this for years. He’s Axis 2 personality disorder (narcissistic or antisocial). If you want a good read on this problem try Snakes in Suits by Paul Babiak & Bob Hare. About high functioning psychopaths in the work place


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

Ming said:


> Totally agree. I’ve been saying this for years. He’s Axis 2 personality disorder (narcissistic or antisocial). If you want a good read on this problem try Snakes in Suits by Paul Babiak & Bob Hare. About high functioning psychopaths in the work place


Not sure I want a whole book on the subject. I had to deal with psychopaths at IT vendors. Still got the scars. Also had a 'friend' who's a psychopath. And had a run in with a narcissist who owned a business in Brixton. These people do so much damage that their genes should be identified in early pregnancy so they can be wiped out.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Not sure I want a whole book on the subject. I had to deal with psychopaths at IT vendors. Still got the scars. Also had a 'friend' who's a psychopath. And had a run in with a narcissist who owned a business in Brixton. These people do so much damage that their genes should be identified in early pregnancy so they can be wiped out.



Eugenics famously being one of those non-psychopathic options in dealing with them


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2022)

The idea in any case that personality traits reflect some kind of genetic determinism


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

If I had a child I wouldn't want it to be a psychopath or a narcissist. If psychopathy was better understood, and it could be identified in early pregnancy, I suspect a lot of parents would choose abortion.  It's quite a conundrum.  Successful psychopaths and narcissists are happy. Unlike screening for a physical disability, perception of the quality of life of the child doesn't come into it. It's about the harm the child does to others. I can't see anything wrong with screening it out.   To be predictably Godwinian, would it be wrong to abort the next Hitler?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2022)

Voley said:


> Express might regret this poll:
> 
> View attachment 324132



Currently just over 27k have voted, and it remains as 97% for 'YES', still time to vote, urbs.


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

kabbes said:


> The idea in any case that personality traits reflect some kind of genetic determinism


You're a long way behind the science.


----------



## Ax^ (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Steve Taylor, a psychologist, has analysed Johnson The darkness of Boris Johnson: a psychologist on the prime minister's unpalatable personality traits  No surprises really. He displays traits of the so-called 'dark triad' of psychopathy, narcissism and machiavellianism, plus so-called 'dark factor' traits of spitefulness, moral disengagement, entitlement and egoism. "In an ideal society, there would be measures to restrict such people’s access to power".



that is every Tory mind


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> that is every Tory mind




We literally extol people willing to stab their own mother's for a whiff of power and only allow those people to get to the top. Boris is a distillation of everything we look for and search for in leaders.

Anyone who wants to be a leader, shouldn't be.


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> You're a long way behind the science.


I have literally just finished a degree in the science and am currently reading in preparation for a masters in it


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

If no psychopaths had been born during the last 100 years, the doomsday clock would be several precious hours earlier. An evolutionary triumph.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I have literally just finished a degree in the science and am currently reading in preparation for a masters in it


Yeh how many youtube videos have you watched though, eh?


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I have literally just finished a degree in the science and am currently reading in preparation for a masters in it


Google tells me that many of your peers think personality is at least 50% hereditary.


----------



## maomao (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Google tells me that many of your peers think personality is at least 50% hereditary.


So you want people to abort children with a 50% chance of becoming a psycoopath?


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Google tells me that many of your peers think personality is at least 50% hereditary.


Many more of my peers question fundamentally whether the idea of a “personality” as a stable set of context-free enduring traits even stands up to scrutiny, let alone that it is so stable and enduring that it is inherited


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2022)

I mean, just think for a minute about what it would even mean. The idea that if Boris Johnson had been born in poverty in Bangladesh in 1752 (or whatever the society that existed then was called) that he would be basically the _same person _


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

maomao said:


> So you want people to abort children with a 50% chance of becoming a psycoopath?


I chose my words more carefully than that, if you care to read them properly. Plenty of 'ifs'. The science of personality is in its early days. Same with genetics. I'm speculating about what may or may not be possible in the future, probably long after we are all dead.  I have a feeling that we'll discover that extreme traits like psychopathy are mostly nature, and hardly any nurture. But without the benefit of time travel, I'll never know.


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I mean, just think for a minute about what it would even mean. The idea that if Boris Johnson had been born in poverty in Bangladesh in 1752 (or whatever the society that existed then was called) that he would be basically the _same person _


So 100% nature, zero nurture.  Not what I said, is it?  

This book sounds interesting So is it nature not nurture after all?


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> So 100% nature, zero nurture.  Not what I said, is it?
> 
> This book sounds interesting So is it nature not nurture after all?


To be honest, I don’t think you really grasp what any of these terms mean. Invoking “nature versus nurture”, for a start, is not great. 

What do you understand by a trait being “50% heritable”?

For that matter, how are you defining “personality”?


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2022)

Please answer those questions in 20,000 words, without deviating from settled science. Then we can have a debate.


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Please answer those questions in 20,000 words, without deviating from settled science. Then we can have a debate.


Would you like to read my essays on the subject?  That’s probably about 20,000 words, if it helps you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2022)

Well I've just written to my MP again, not that it will do much good, I expect the generic reply, he got the big things right etc...


----------



## philosophical (May 26, 2022)

Every time I hear he got the big things right I want to throw up.
The UK death toll from Covid is worse than many other countries.
The vaccine was created by a Turkish scientist in Germany.
The UK has not left the EU due to Northern Ireland.
Everybody is outraged about Ukraine, and help where they are able, like the refugees Poland has taken in.
When they say he got the big things right it is about big money to himself and his mates.
He is vile, and it shocks me how many fall for it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 26, 2022)




----------



## TopCat (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> If I had a child I wouldn't want it to be a psychopath or a narcissist. If psychopathy was better understood, and it could be identified in early pregnancy, I suspect a lot of parents would choose abortion.  It's quite a conundrum.  Successful psychopaths and narcissists are happy. Unlike screening for a physical disability, perception of the quality of life of the child doesn't come into it. It's about the harm the child does to others. I can't see anything wrong with screening it out.   To be predictably Godwinian, would it be wrong to abort the next Hitler?


Have you been on it?


----------



## Bingoman (May 26, 2022)

Well it seems two more MPs have told Johnson to go, John Baron and David Simmonds so we surely must be getting near to the 54 letters by now?


----------



## steveseagull (May 26, 2022)

Twitter seems to be awash with rumours that  Carrie has left him and has shacked up with Zac Goldsmith. No idea how true this is but it would be a fairly natural progression for a Tory in Tory circles.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2022)

I've seen a lot of that, but then again it is twitter.


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Well it seems two more MPs have told Johnson to go, John Baron and David Simmonds so we surely must be getting near to the 54 letters by now?


both 60% of the popular vote MPs...not marginal men


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Have you been on it?


bit early in the day for it


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well I've just written to my MP again, not that it will do much good, I expect the generic reply, he got the big things right etc...


he has not got the big things right, the medium things right or even the small things write. in fact the only thing he's got right is that he could play the parliamentary conservative party for mugs who'd not sack him though he's lied to them, to parliament and to the queen, not to mention the public and the eu.


----------



## steveseagull (May 26, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> campanula  I checked with my mum whose memory is better than mine when it comes to plants.
> She thinks its some sort of geranium and mentioned a crane?


Seems to be the #FBPE cult that are all over this but stopped clocks etc


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he has not got the big things right, the medium things right or even the small things write. in fact the only thing he's got right is that he could play the parliamentary conservative party for mugs who'd not sack him though he's lied to them, to parliament and to the queen, not to mention the public and the eu.


I may use some of that in my reply if you dont mind ?


----------



## Maggot (May 26, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Seems to be the #FBPE cult that are all over this but stopped clocks etc


They're all over Aladdin 's garden?


----------



## Petcha (May 26, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Twitter seems to be awash with rumours that  Carrie has left him and has shacked up with Zac Goldsmith. No idea how true this is but it would be a fairly natural progression for a Tory in Tory circles.



Apparently they're having a baby. It's twitter though as you say. She's such a climber I don't think she'd take a step back for a failed mayoral candidate.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I may use some of that in my reply if you dont mind ?


help yourself


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2022)

It's blatantly not true, and is the usual boring misogyny loaded slut/cuckold stuff.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Seems to be the #FBPE cult that are all over this but stopped clocks etc




Those lot are absolutely weird.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2022)

The actual thread has a couple more.


----------



## gosub (May 26, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Apparently they're having a baby. It's twitter though as you say. She's such a climber I don't think she'd take a step back for a failed mayoral candidate.


You do have to wonder what first attracted her to the multi millionaire Lord Goldsmith. 

Spose Boris will be doing more "interviews"


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2022)

gosub said:


> You do have to wonder what first attracted her to the multi millionaire Lord Goldsmith.


nothing did because it's not real


----------



## Petcha (May 26, 2022)

She used to work for him, pre downing st and are close friends. but it's a massive leap to think that might mean they're now having a baby together   (although it would be hilarious if they were)


----------



## Ax^ (May 26, 2022)

if his younger missis walked out on him it would be most. amusing


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2022)

Some light relief for a second.


----------



## Callum91 (May 26, 2022)

£5 billion windfall tax on big energy. I wonder why it's only just being announced today?  😅


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2022)

frankly they should have legislated _either _to nationalise the electricity and gas companies _or_ to maintain bills as they were on 31 march 2022, ie without the raised cap


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2022)

I love it when Tories are surprised when private companies act like private companies.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Well it seems two more MPs have told Johnson to go, John Baron and David Simmonds so we surely must be getting near to the 54 letters by now?



Only one person knows, but the BBC only knows of 17.   



> Conservative MPs can force a leadership contest if enough of them write letters of no confidence - the BBC is aware of about 17 who have done so, well short of the 54 needed.
> But only the chairman of the 1922 Committee of backbench Conservative MPs, Sir Graham Brady, knows the precise number.











						Sue Gray report: More Tory MPs join calls for PM to quit over Partygate
					

But ministers rally round Boris Johnson following Sue Gray's report on Covid rule breaking at No 10.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

tommers said:


> I love it when Tories are surprised when private companies act like private companies.




“we sold everything off and oh my god they not built or changed anything to benefit customers only shareholders.


Incidentally I will be joining the firm in an advisory role for 1 day a year and several hindered thousand pounds”


I mean I admire the cheek but surprised we let them get away with it (I’m not it’s not like we have an actual choice)


----------



## steveo87 (May 26, 2022)

tommers said:


> I love it when Tories are surprised when private companies act like private companies.


They have lessons in it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 26, 2022)

I hope it's a really good turnout. 








						Cleaners to protest outside Downing Street over ‘culture of disrespect’
					

Exclusive: This follows revelations in Sue Gray’s partygate report of multiple examples of “unacceptable” treatment of security and cleaning staff.




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## MickiQ (May 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I hope it's a really good turnout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I


----------



## brogdale (May 26, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I hope it's a really good turnout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still remember the anger I felt when someone I was unfortunate enough to go to school with turned round one day and said "isn't it nice that your Mum cleans my Dad's office". Unsurprisingly the Dad treated the cleaners like shit. Tories never change.


----------



## Bingoman (May 26, 2022)

Stephen Hammond becomes the latest to summit a letter of no confidence in johnson


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 26, 2022)

Drip, drip, drip and another one.


----------



## Raheem (May 26, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Drip, drip, drip and another one.



With Tory MPs, it's more a case of drip, wanker, nonce, Nazi.


----------



## teuchter (May 26, 2022)

Most Conservative voters think he knowingly lied, and isn't genuinely sorry.


However, a large majority of them don't want him to resign.




Conservative voters and voters in general are in agreement that this is not going to bring him down.











						Snap poll: 59% of Britons want Johnson to resign in wake of Gray report  | YouGov
					

Despite repeated apologies and explanations, most still think Johnson lied about events in Downing Street




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## magneze (May 26, 2022)

The headline of the last question is highly misleading. "Will it bring him down? The public say no". But the question they were asked was "Will he resign." Different.


----------



## teuchter (May 26, 2022)

magneze said:


> He headline of the last question is highly misleading. "Will it bring him down? The public say no". But the question they were asked was "Will he resign." Different.


true, him resigning is not the only way he could be brought down.


----------



## TopCat (May 26, 2022)

Everyone will remember come the general election.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 26, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Everyone will remember come the general election.


Remember what? Sorry, I haven't been paying attention. Too busy partying, vomiting, abusing cleaners and making inappropriate jokes. Oh yes, and lying through my teeth about anything and everything. What was the question again?


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Everyone will remember come the general election.



Depends how well the media turn Starmer into a Trotskyist Radical over the next two years


----------



## Ming (May 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Not sure I want a whole book on the subject. I had to deal with psychopaths at IT vendors. Still got the scars. Also had a 'friend' who's a psychopath. And had a run in with a narcissist who owned a business in Brixton. These people do so much damage that their genes should be identified in early pregnancy so they can be wiped out.


It’s a thorny issue. Have you seen the movie Gattaca?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 27, 2022)

So, the multi-millionaire minister for the 18th century is moaning about the windfall tax, the twat.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, the multi-millionaire minister for the 18th century is moaning about the windfall tax, the twat.


He'd have been much happier with a window tax


----------



## brogdale (May 27, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Rigorous and independent.


Might explain the obvious omissions...


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 27, 2022)

Let’s move on


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2022)

Blustercunt is in Durham.
Journo, ' rishi sunak is giving his £400 to charity, will you be doing the same'?
Blustercunt,  ' my circumstances are different, I live in a cabinet flat'. 
What he meant to say was, 'I've got that earmarked for some Charlie'.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Blustercunt is in Durham.
> Journo, ' rishi sunak is giving his £400 to charity, will you be doing the same'?
> Blustercunt,  ' my circumstances are different, I live in a cabinet flat'.
> What he meant to say was, 'I've got that earmarked for some Charlie'.


i misread that as dublin, and wondered what the irish had done to deserve a visit from the most flatulent man in europe


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i misread that as dublin, and wondered what the irish had done to deserve a visit from the most flatulent man in europe


We don't deserve the fucker either. Well, I don't. The pricks round here who voted for him do.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> We don't deserve the fucker either. Well, I don't. The pricks round here who voted for him do.


if we stick a knitting needle into his gut he'll fly round like a balloon but with a rather more malodorous miasma


----------



## Bingoman (May 27, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Might explain the obvious omissions...



He is my local MP unfortunately but lives in a safe seat and not very nice man according some I have spoken to


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (May 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Why am I not surprised by that


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2022)

Who cares? They don't resign anyway atm, the code is worthless


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 27, 2022)

> A Tory MP has quit his Government job and criticised the “toxic culture” in No 10 as Boris Johnson’s premiership continues to be rocked by the partygate scandal. Paul Holmes, the Conservative MP for Eastleigh, said in a statement published on his website that he had resigned as Parliamentary Private Secretary at the Home Office.
> 
> *A PPS is the lowest rung on the ministerial ladder but the resignation is likely to prompt alarm bells in Downing Street as the Government struggles to move on following the publication of the Sue Gray report on Wednesday. *
> 
> Mr Holmes said the report had "clearly showed a culture in No 10 that was distasteful" and "it is clear to me that a deep mistrust in both the Government and the Conservative Party has been created by these events".   LINK



Good.

I know it's wishful thinking, but it would be wonderful if this trickle of MPs speaking out gathered momentum over the coming days.


----------



## gosub (May 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Is that the ethics advisor with the karioki machine?


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> Who cares? They don't resign anyway atm, the code is worthless


Kind of, but changing the rules so you don't get hoyed out for breaching them ups the Berlusconi quotient a bit more.

Having said that, I'm assuming the the Privileges Committee would have found a way to give him wriggle room anyway.


----------



## Smangus (May 27, 2022)

I think this may well prompt a few more letters


----------



## Pickman's model (May 27, 2022)

there are punishments for breaking the ministerial code? who knew?


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2022)

Smangus said:


> I think this may well prompt a few more letters


We've gone from some bloke was investigating it, then he turned out to have been partying, then it was Sue Gray, then it was the Met, then it was Sue Gray again, now we are on to the Parliamentary investigation, which he's knackered before it even started.  It's the opposite of a death by a thousand cuts, it's safety by  a thousand manoeuvres.  He'll survive this and we'll soon be in the run up to the 2024 election so there's no chance they'll hoy him out before then.  He survives piss stain and more desperate, but this is ultimately about the lack of an opposition.


----------



## steeplejack (May 27, 2022)

I know it’s infuriating but it’s better he survives until the next election & the Tories eviscerated / some end up in jail.

Unfortunately the replacement is slightly softer Toryism in a slightly cheaper suit. Only if Johnson stays & the Liberals wipe out the Tories in large numbers, does Starmer have a chance of being next PM.


----------



## steveseagull (May 27, 2022)

Bob Neil (Bromley and Chislehurst) has submitted his letter to the 1922.

Wonder if his rewriting the rules capers this afternoon will spur on a few more.


----------



## steveseagull (May 27, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> I know it’s infuriating but it’s better he survives until the next election & the Tories eviscerated / some end up in jail.
> 
> Unfortunately the replacement is slightly softer Toryism in a slightly cheaper suit. Only if Johnson stays & the Liberals wipe out the Tories in large numbers, does Starmer have a chance of being next PM.


Starmer has an equally good chance of becoming PM if he resigned and let someone with some charisma have a go


----------



## steveseagull (May 27, 2022)

Alicia Kearns. Though I suspect she might have already had a letter in


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> I know it’s infuriating but it’s better he survives until the next election & the Tories eviscerated / some end up in jail.
> 
> Unfortunately the replacement is slightly softer Toryism in a slightly cheaper suit. Only if Johnson stays & the Liberals wipe out the Tories in large numbers, does Starmer have a chance of being next PM.


I agree, Labour have done nothing to drag themselves back into contention, particularly with working class voters. That leaves johnson as Labour's best chance. As you say though, frustrating.


----------



## Wilf (May 27, 2022)

I've actually come to hate johnson more than thatcher. A big call  I know, but one to justify when not on my phone.


----------



## steveseagull (May 27, 2022)

Steve has gone in two footed


----------



## stavros (May 27, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>





Bingoman said:


> Why am I not surprised by that


I'm a bit surprised, because he's already ignored the Ministerial Code, for himself over lying and for Patel over bullying. Why change it if you were already disregarding it?


----------



## brogdale (May 27, 2022)

Smangus said:


> I think this may well prompt a few more letters


I'm increasingly thinking that's what team Johnson actually want. Something like when, in 1995, Major resigned deliberately to face down the 'bastards' with a leadership election that he thought he would walk.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I've actually come to hate johnson more than thatcher. A big call  I know, but one to justify when not on my phone.



Thatcher does at least have the mitigating feature of being dead tbf.


----------



## Ax^ (May 27, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Everyone will remember come the general election.



as long as they learn he is a lying bastard...


3rd runway at heathrow


----------



## Raheem (May 27, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Thatcher does at least have the mitigating feature of being dead tbf.


Don't let her off too lightly. Everyone's dead at some point, and she's not doing it out of kindness


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 27, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Don't let her off too lightly. Everyone's dead at some point, and she's not doing it out of kindness



Still though, if Johnson wants the same credit I'm more than happy to give it to him too. Fair's fair.


----------



## Voley (May 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Currently just over 27k have voted, and it remains as 97% for 'YES', still time to vote, urbs.



Just under 90,000 votes. 96% say resign. Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 28, 2022)

The Daily Express website is a perfect example of why not to vote Tory. That’s what they want Britain to look like.


----------



## hegley (May 28, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2022)

On hating thatcher v johnson: thatcher had a major role in the coming of a truly evil ideology that's still fucking us up and resonates throughout the world. She was also central to the defeat of organised labour.  Yep, I genuinely hated her back in the 80s and do to this day.  And it wasn't just the ideology, the deindustrialisation and the rest, her manner was absurd, she enriched that little shit of a son of hers as well.  

Johnson hasn't really got an ideology beyond a generic thatcherism and/or neoliberalism.  But he reminds you that hate isn't just about the ideolog and the politics.  It's something visceral, watching a narcissist in the highest office, the dodging, the chiselling. I don't have some ridiculous notion of sacred Parliamentary traditions and standards, but watching him subvert every practise and procedure, for nothing other than his personal survival is nauseating (whilst also showing how shallow those 'protections' were in practice).  It's why his personal life and career so far are relevant, the lying the cheating on a wife undergoing cancer treatment.  Ever since his HIGNFY days and earlier his 'charisma' and carefully constructed persona has made me sick.  It's also something about the light his success shines on British or at least English politics.  He's the heir to a generation of neglect, of a Labour Party that has retreated from working class communities.  It's also how he's pretty much got away 10s of thousands of surplus death, without a moment's remorse. Yeah, that little thing.  Partygate is really just the final fuck you from that bunch of entitled scumbags, with added sneering towards cleaners and security staff.  I fucking hate the Bullingdon cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2022)

Wilf said:


> On hating thatcher v johnson: thatcher had a major role in the coming of a truly evil ideology that's still fucking us up and resonates throughout the world. She was also central to the defeat of organised labour.  Yep, I genuinely hated her back in the 80s and do to this day.  And it wasn't just the ideology, the deindustrialisation and the rest, her manner was absurd, she enriched that little shit of a son of hers as well.
> 
> Johnson hasn't really got an ideology beyond a generic thatcherism and/or neoliberalism.  But he reminds you that hate isn't just about the ideolog and the politics.  It's something visceral, watching a narcissist in the highest office, the dodging, the chiselling. I don't have some ridiculous notion of sacred Parliamentary traditions and standards, but watching him subvert every practise and procedure, for nothing other than his personal survival is nauseating (whilst also showing how shallow those 'protections' were in practice).  It's why his personal life and career so far are relevant, the lying the cheating on a wife undergoing cancer treatment.  Ever since his HIGNFY days and earlier his 'charisma' and carefully constructed persona has made me sick.  It's also something about the light his success shines on British or at least English politics.  He's the heir to a generation of neglect, of a Labour Party that has retreated from working class communities.  It's also how he's pretty much got away 10s of thousands of surplus death, without a moment's remorse. Yeah, that little thing.  Partygate is really just the final fuck you from that bunch of entitled scumbags, with added sneering towards cleaners and security staff.  I fucking hate the Bullingdon cunt.


it's not the final fuck you, there'll be more fuck yous ahead


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



everyone who needs to know knows what a yard, a foot, an ounce, a furlong, a mile, a pound and a pint are. not to mention a stone. and you can see by ready example in every supermarket what a litre or kilogram consists of, while a kilometre is a ten minute walk


----------



## A380 (May 28, 2022)

Wilf said:


> On hating thatcher v johnson: thatcher had a major role in the coming of a truly evil ideology that's still fucking us up and resonates throughout the world. She was also central to the defeat of organised labour.  Yep, I genuinely hated her back in the 80s and do to this day.  And it wasn't just the ideology, the deindustrialisation and the rest, her manner was absurd, she enriched that little shit of a son of hers as well.
> 
> Johnson hasn't really got an ideology beyond a generic thatcherism and/or neoliberalism.  But he reminds you that hate isn't just about the ideolog and the politics.  It's something visceral, watching a narcissist in the highest office, the dodging, the chiselling. I don't have some ridiculous notion of sacred Parliamentary traditions and standards, but watching him subvert every practise and procedure, for nothing other than his personal survival is nauseating (whilst also showing how shallow those 'protections' were in practice).  It's why his personal life and career so far are relevant, the lying the cheating on a wife undergoing cancer treatment.  Ever since his HIGNFY days and earlier his 'charisma' and carefully constructed persona has made me sick.  It's also something about the light his success shines on British or at least English politics.  He's the heir to a generation of neglect, of a Labour Party that has retreated from working class communities.  It's also how he's pretty much got away 10s of thousands of surplus death, without a moment's remorse. Yeah, that little thing.  Partygate is really just the final fuck you from that bunch of entitled scumbags, with added sneering towards cleaners and security staff.  I fucking hate the Bullingdon cunt.


Thatcher was an enemy I could feel good about fighting hating and fighting. Johnson makes me feel grimy like rolling round in the gutter.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2022)

A380 said:


> Thatcher was an enemy I could feel good about fighting hating and fighting. Johnson makes me feel grimy like rolling round in an ashtray


c4u


----------



## bluescreen (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Is it April 1 again already?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Is it April 1 again already?


next year the year will begin on lady day, like it always used to back in the eighteenth century


----------



## A380 (May 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> next year the year will begin on lady day, like it always used to back in the eighteenth century


Finally a sensible policy for a better Britain.


----------



## Bingoman (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



He will be axing the decimal point next


----------



## bluescreen (May 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone who needs to know knows what a yard, a foot, an ounce, a furlong, a mile, a pound and a pint are. not to mention a stone. and you can see by ready example in every supermarket what a litre or kilogram consists of, while a kilometre is a ten minute walk


I am so old that we had rods poles and perches printed on the back of our school exercise books though admittedly they were archaic even then. A cricket pitch is a chain. 4 roods to an acre, etc etc.  

The easy way to remember quarter days* is by the number of letters in the month - apart from Christmas day, which one could expect to remember anyway.

*when rent was due. 25 March (Lady Day), 24 June (Midsummer), 29 September (Michaelmas), 25 December


----------



## Smangus (May 28, 2022)

Gonna ask for my wages in groats next pay day.


----------



## A380 (May 28, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> ...
> 
> *when rent was due. 25 March (Lady Day), 24 June (Midsummer), 29 September (Michaelmas), 25 December


Every day's a school day. I've never seen that before.


----------



## bluescreen (May 28, 2022)

A380 said:


> Every day's a school day. I've never seen that before.


Oh, it's back to the bad old days.  I can just see Rees-Mogg, if he's given a second more exposure to the levers of power, pressing for the Chancellor to start enforcing chancel repair liability even if it failed to be registered, as an easy way out of finding money to repair Our Christian Heritage.


----------



## Bingoman (May 28, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Gonna ask for my wages in groats next pay day.


That probably they way his heading


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



"...revived..."

FFS

Sinks next pint.


----------



## 2hats (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Pricing petrol in gallons is bound to be a vote winner.


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2022)

Such utter shite...for many the old units never went away anyway.


----------



## Ax^ (May 28, 2022)

aye just check the milk carton and few other things

its just a bullshite headline grabber sure some fuck wits will fall for it


----------



## A380 (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Will it include ‘cricket team’ for the number of children he fathered ( using that term loosely) and abandoned?


----------



## Bingoman (May 28, 2022)

2hats said:


> Pricing petrol in gallons is





2hats said:


> Pricing petrol in gallons is bound to be a vote winner.


One way to lose the next election


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 28, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>




And Rees-Mogg wants to bring back child chimney sweepers.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 28, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> And Rees-Mogg wants to bring back child chimney sweepers.


I'd like to bring back adult chimney sweeps, jrm the perfect shape to clean chimneys


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd like to bring back adult chimney sweeps, jrm the perfect shape to clean chimneys



If you broke him in the middle, so he could get round the corner.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I'd like to bring back adult chimney sweeps, jrm the perfect shape to clean chimneys


I'll be a Suffragette so I can follow Johnson around asking politely what he's doing to improve his reputation.


----------



## brogdale (May 28, 2022)

Murdoch press going with deffo nobbled:


----------



## gosub (May 28, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Murdoch press going with deffo nobbled:



The ABBA party? That was the'job interview' wasn't it


----------



## Raheem (May 28, 2022)

gosub said:


> The ABBA party? That was the'job interview' wasn't it


"I'll admit I'm not perfectly qualified, but I'm asking you to take a chance on me."


----------



## ska invita (May 28, 2022)

What is it with fucking ABBA and Tories? First Theresa May then Dominic Cummings now this?


----------



## Ax^ (May 28, 2022)

maybe it the waterloo connection 

you know flag shaggers


----------



## gosub (May 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> What is it with fucking ABBA and Tories? First Theresa May then Dominic Cummings now this?


Trying to appeal to younger voters


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 28, 2022)

((Dylan))


----------



## Bingoman (May 28, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> ((Dylan))



Wow he sounds unhinged


----------



## Wilf (May 28, 2022)

Guardian talking up the number of potential letters in this. Wishful thinking I feel, though there will probably be a tipping point. Of course the ideal scenario is if they get 54 letters, he stands again... and then wins, but with a 1/3 or so voting against him.









						Top Tories say Boris Johnson is ‘plunging party into an identity crisis’
					

Partygate and U-turns on tax are ‘undermining message’, say Conservative MPs as more call for him to quit




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 28, 2022)

Absolute fucking state of this.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 28, 2022)

not the first time I have said this, but its not funny anymore. its sickening. I'm even finding myself viewing Rory S in a more positive light these days


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (May 28, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone who needs to know knows what a yard, a foot, an ounce, a furlong, a mile, a pound and a pint are. not to mention a stone. and you can see by ready example in every supermarket what a litre or kilogram consists of, while a kilometre is a ten minute walk


RED MEAT FOR THE RED WALL


----------



## Raheem (May 28, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> not the first time I have said this, but its not funny anymore. its sickening. I'm even finding myself viewing Rory S in a more positive light these days


Thatcher too. Bet she was always scrupulous about condoms with strangers when HIV first became a thing.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2022)

We never got to see Trump in a big military hat with medals like Bill Maher had predicted, PLEASE let Johnson go all the way🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️🎖️


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 28, 2022)

im going to take a drink. i might be back later to smash my keyboard repeatedly


----------



## Elpenor (May 28, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 324526


The Saj leadership campaign rebranding?


----------



## Dystopiary (May 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone who needs to know knows what a yard, a foot, an ounce, a furlong, a mile, a pound and a pint are. not to mention a stone. and you can see by ready example in every supermarket what a litre or kilogram consists of, while a kilometre is a ten minute walk


Hopefully he won't be here furlong now, and someone will give him a good pounding.


----------



## Raheem (May 29, 2022)

I can't weight.


----------



## maomao (May 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Hopefully he won't be here furlong now, and someone will give him a good pounding.


Was going to try and better this but you're out of my league.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Murdoch press going with deffo nobbled:




Here's the paywall busted link to the whole article - archive.ph

There's a bit of hope in there.



> The latest revelations prompted a trickle of MPs announcing that they were submitting letters of no confidence. Fifty-four need to do so but the number who have gone public is in the mid twenties.
> 
> There is growing concern in Tory high command that there could be a vote when MPs return from recess in the week beginning June 6. “Under Theresa May the number of letters was about twice the number who were publicly declared,” said one party official.
> 
> One of the MPs involved in the plotting said: “The really dangerous thing for Boris is that it’s not co-ordinated. It’s just people who have had enough.”





> YouGov modelling published on Friday suggests that if an election were held now the Conservatives would hold just three of 88 battleground seats, with Johnson’s Uxbridge and South Ruislip seat falling to Labour. It also predicts that Labour will reclaim Wakefield, which the Tories won in 2019, in the by-election on June 23. On the same day party sources say they are resigned to losing the Tiverton & Honiton seat to the Liberal Democrats, an election caused by the resignation of Neil Parish who admitted watching pornography in parliament.
> 
> Pollsters say the collapse of Tory support in the south is caused by Johnson’s unpopularity. James Johnson, who was No 10 pollster under Theresa May, said: “The brand damage caused by the Downing Street parties — and the ensuing cover-up — has fundamentally changed views of Boris Johnson, which will persevere beyond the story being in the news.


----------



## not a trot (May 29, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Guardian talking up the number of potential letters in this. Wishful thinking I feel, though there will probably be a tipping point. Of course the ideal scenario is if they get 54 letters, he stands again... and then wins, but with a 1/3 or so voting against him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read somewhere, that it is within the gift of the leader, that he can change the rules concerning leadership, anytime he likes.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Hopefully he won't be here furlong now, and someone will give him a good pounding.


Perhaps he could be chained to a stone and left for birds to peck


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Nothing to hide here then...



They can't help themselves can they?  Was there cake? And/or booze?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 29, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 324526



Plenty of lampposts in Downing St


----------



## MrSki (May 29, 2022)

Doesn't look like partygate is over yet.


----------



## steveseagull (May 29, 2022)

From the Sunday Times:



> They had expected the document at 8am. It was now 10am and they had just an hour to prepare Johnson’s statement to the Commons and pass it to Sir Lindsay Hoyle, the Speaker, and Sir Keir Starmer, the leader of the opposition. Johnson and Barclay began to read while Harri flicked to the end to read the conclusions. Then the silence was shattered as Johnson’s dog, Dilyn, began to bark in the Downing Street garden — “going absolutely apeshit”, as one witness put it. Johnson could not concentrate. “Can someone deal with that f***ing dog?” he snapped.
> 
> Ben Gascoigne, Johnson’s deputy chief of staff, was sent to calm the recalcitrant canid. No sooner had he returned than Dilyn began yapping again. Johnson repeated his outburst. The third time it happened, an irate PM yelled: “Will someone put that dog down!” One of those present suggested that his military adviser, a former special forces commando, could dispatch Dilyn “with his bare hands”.





> Another example of lax discipline was that the 8.30am meeting of senior staff was moved at one point to 9am because Johnson kept being late. “You had people coming in from miles away to be there by 7.30am but he couldn’t be bothered to walk down two flights of stairs to get there on time,” a source said.
> It is also claimed that Martin Reynolds, the former principal private secretary who left after organising a “bring your own booze” party, used to pretend Johnson was in meetings to cover for him while he was having an afternoon nap.





			archive.ph


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2022)

Well he certainly seems to have pissed Murdoch off, oh well...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

teuchter said:


> While it's understandable that people are angry, it's a bit silly to try and say these are equivalent situations isn't it?


I think that was cupid_stunt 's precise point, really, that there's no equivalence.

That Johnson's justification of attending these parties because they were 'work events' - although the persons in question had left their role, no work was being done at the parties or thereafter - and that saying goodbye to colleagues who they'd maybe worked a few months or a few years with, was somehow more important and justifiable than people being able to be with and say goodbye to their spouse of several decades, or their elderly parent, or eg their 13-year-old son, or to gather for funerals, etc.

I mean, I can't imagine what that boy felt, or his parents, or the rest of his family.

Coronavirus: 13-year-old with Covid-19 'died alone' without his family around him, friend says









						Coronavirus: 13-year-old victim 'died alone' without his family around him | ITV News
					

Mohammed Motlib described Ismail Mohamed Abdulwahab as a "loving, pure child." | ITV National News




					www.itv.com
				




I think cupid_stunt 's point was that there's no equivalence. Not that I think people should necessarily have been allowed contact, because of the need for infection control, the pandemic was bad enough with all those measures in place, more that the politicians and civil servants (and PM's wife and PM's wife's friend and PM's interior designer, etc) should have adhered to those same measures instead of thinking they were special and above all that. 

The whole us and them, the ruling classes and the plebs aspect of this is just disgustingly despicable.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Well he certainly seems to have pissed Murdoch off, oh well...



I doubt that, the Times & Sunday Times still has an independent editorial board, and independent editors.

If he had pissed off Murdoch, he would be using the Sun to attack him, whereas that rag still supports him.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Led by Donkeys showing the hypocrisy.



I'm not generally a violent person, but that makes me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Steve Taylor, a psychologist, has analysed Johnson The darkness of Boris Johnson: a psychologist on the prime minister's unpalatable personality traits  No surprises really. He displays traits of the so-called 'dark triad' of psychopathy, narcissism and machiavellianism, plus so-called 'dark factor' traits of spitefulness, moral disengagement, entitlement and egoism. "In an ideal society, there would be measures to restrict such people’s access to power".


Generally speaking, I'm of the view that the very kind of people who seek political power are the very kind of people who shouldn't be allowed anywhere near it.


----------



## steveseagull (May 29, 2022)

He really really hates that dog doesn't he?


----------



## steveseagull (May 29, 2022)

Another iceberg has rocked up


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Generally speaking, I'm of the view that the very kind of people who seek political power are the very kind of people who shouldn't be allowed anywhere near it.



That's exactly what my father used to say, and something I adopted myself.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Generally speaking, I'm of the view that the very kind of people who seek political power are the very kind of people who shouldn't be allowed anywhere near it.


Someone said to me years ago, 'Anyone who wants power, doesn't deserve it.'

I've never seen anything to make that untrue.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Another iceberg has rocked up




Full article - archive.ph



> Simon Case, the cabinet secretary, has been told of previously unseen messages suggesting that Carrie Johnson held a law-breaking gathering in the No 10 flat.
> The head of the civil service has been sent a letter indicating that there was another event in the Downing Street flat that has not been made public.
> The disclosure, just days after the publication of the Sue Gray report, threatens to reignite the partygate scandal. Boris Johnson has spent much of the past week trying to draw a line under it and shore up his leadership with an extensive economic package.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 29, 2022)

.


----------



## steveseagull (May 29, 2022)

i suspect we have only seen the tip of the iceberg and now Johnson has thrown all his junior staff under the bus, this stuff is going to keep dripping and dripping out and the pile of 1922 letters will continue to get bigger


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's excellently what my father used to say, and something I adopted myself.


DOUGLAS ADAMS: It is a well-known fact that those people who must want to rule people are, ipso facto, those least suited to do it... anyone who is capable of getting themselves made President should on no account be allowed to do the job.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2022)

Think they missed out "tosspot"...









						Boris Johnson accused of acting like a 'tinpot despot' over partygate cover-up claims
					

The Lib Dems claim reports that Downing Street put pressure on Sue Gray to dilute her report reveal an attempt to cover up "lies and law-breaking" - but Number 10 sources have denied that details were edited.




					news.sky.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> DOUGLAS ADAMS: It is a well-known fact that those people who must want to rule people are, ipso facto, those least suited to do it... anyone who is capable of getting themselves made President should on no account be allowed to do the job.



Cheeky fucker stole that from my father.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> i suspect we have only seen the tip of the iceberg and now Johnson has thrown all his junior staff under the bus, this stuff is going to keep dripping and dripping out and the pile of 1922 letters will continue to get bigger


Hopefully this week enough will be in.

Just in time for the Jubilee.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 29, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> i suspect we have only seen the tip of the iceberg and now Johnson has thrown all his junior staff under the bus, this stuff is going to keep dripping and dripping out and the pile of 1922 letters will continue to get bigger



A quadruple mixed metaphor in a single sentence. Bravo.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2022)

Good headline. 









						Boris Johnson, the party animal, has vomited over standards in public life | Andrew Rawnsley
					

Sue Gray’s investigation into Partygate underlines how much will have to be done to disinfect our government institutions when Mr Johnson is finally thrown out




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (May 29, 2022)

Heh.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Cheeky fucker stole that from my father.


Adams stole it from...probably Plato.   It is as old as the hills and is still recognised in parliament - when a newly elected Speaker has to be dragged into office because only those who don't want the role are worthy of it. (ceremonially, anyway)


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 29, 2022)

Hang in there boris, you are doing more good than you think


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 29, 2022)

Happy 1st wedding anniversary to Boris! (ie, 1 year since he married Carrie, obviously not his first wedding..)
Anyway, I hope she is having a nice romantic evening...if twitter is to be believed, it won't be with BoJo.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Happy 1st wedding anniversary to Boris! (ie, 1 year since he married Carrie, obviously not his first wedding..)
> Anyway, I hope she is having a nice romantic evening...if twitter is to be believed, it won't be with BoJo.


I wonder how long it took before she asked herself "Why the fuck did I marry this tosser?" I bet they still had wedding cake left.


----------



## steveseagull (May 29, 2022)

You would think that the first anniversary they would be doing happy family shots for the compliant media. But that would depend on whether she has buggered off or not. Perhaps wanting Dilyn the Dog's neck snapped by a level 15 commando might have been the tipping point.


----------



## xenon (May 29, 2022)

She probably knew what he was like. Why this idea that she’s some innocent. Don’t get me wrong all the attacks about it’s her fault XYZ is happening are sexist crap. But there’s no reason to suppose she’s just been duped or something.


----------



## stavros (May 29, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Heh.



Amazingly, despite the pixelation, Patel's smugness still manages to penetrate.


----------



## MrSki (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2022)

Just in passing, the return of pounds and ounces is not just an act of cynicism, it's also a sign of the tories losing their populist instincts.  It's a kind of mystical homage to some lost brexit, but ultimately something nobody at all gives a shit about nowadays.  And also a way of pissing off the shopkeepers of olde England (or it would be if it actually happens).

tldr? It's a dog whistle, but when the dogs hear it they say 'wtf?'


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2022)

He's a fucking disaster for the country tbf. One side of the coin: corruption, oppression and executive power grabs. The other doing peoples' heads in about nonsense and crowd-pleasing appeals to the cretin demographic.


----------



## elbows (May 30, 2022)

As far as the BBCs crap political soap opera commentary goes, they are feeling the need to hedge their bets again, perhaps considering that they misjudged Johnsons safety when the Gray report came out. Because we initially got a 'Johnson safe for now' article, but now we've got one that goes on about the number of letters again (eg ' *"My hunch is it's in the high 40s." *So says a Conservative MP to me')
and talk of half term being a relevant moment.

From this:









						Partygate: Boris Johnson looking safe - for now
					

Tory MPs say they don't want the PM to go, but several more political challenges await him.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




To this:









						Partygate: How much political danger is Boris Johnson in?
					

After the report into lockdown rule-breaking, political editor Chris Mason assesses the PM's future.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Not that any of the further revelations in the press make it into this commentary, and Mason appears every bit as shit as Kuenssberg when judged by these two reports. A load of shit about pinning the tail on the donkey and "but hang on" sentiments.


----------



## philosophical (May 30, 2022)

On Kuenssberg anyway. Taking over the Sunday morning slot is unlikely to be any good. I watched the interview with the Russian ambassador yesterday with Clive, and for all sorts of reasons it was riveting, but a major reason was Clive.
Kuenssberg couldn’t get close had she been doing that interview in my opinion.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

And another one... apparently.  Posted that he had no confidence in the sack of putrefaction and then removed the post (after getting shouted at I imagine):









						Jeremy Wright latest Tory MP to call for Boris Johnson to resign
					

Wright says Partygate has done ‘real damage’ to government’s authority, in statement that briefly vanished




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> And another one... apparently.  Posted that he had no confidence in the sack of putrefaction and then removed the post (after getting shouted at I imagine):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he has the traditional spine of the tory mp


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

On whether this is cutting through to the voters, the polls are remarkably stable (well, fluctuating in single figure Labour leads, but not seeing a spike after the various stages of Partygate).  I suspect it really does have an impact and that's part of why Labour are in the lead, but everyone has either made their mind up and/or failed to be inspired by kieth.  With all the caveats about polls, it's worth noting Labour had stronger leads in January.  

Can't remember the exact timeline, but January was when much of the story came out and we were juggling between the Met and Sue Gray.  Maybe that contradicts what I said above and there _was _an impact on voting intentions, at that point.  Everything since and the long grass strategy - plus a bit of beergate - has lessened the impact. 






						Opinion polling for the next United Kingdom general election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he has the traditional spine of the tory mp


Weak, losing his binding and show significant foxing.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> On whether this is cutting through to the voters, the polls are remarkably stable (well, fluctuating in single figure Labour leads, but not seeing a spike after the various stages of Partygate).  I suspect it really does have an impact and that's part of why Labour are in the lead, but everyone has either made their mind up and/or failed to be inspired by kieth.  With all the caveats about polls, it's worth noting Labour had stronger leads in January.
> 
> Can't remember the exact timeline, but January was when much of the story came out and we were juggling between the Met and Sue Gray.  Maybe that contradicts what I said above and there _was _an impact on voting intentions, at that point.  Everything since and the long grass strategy - plus a bit of beergate - has lessened the impact.
> 
> ...


... anyway, finishing that thought, if Labour's leads were showing a further Partygate effect, I suspect we might have the 54 now.  Tory whips - as well as the usual threatening and blackmailing, will be saying hold your nerve to the waverers.  *They'll argue, perhaps correctly, that sticking with him + Labour being shit + windfall tax will get a victory.  Alternatively, however messy the process of getting to that point, I suspect a new leader has a better chance.  Can't imagine who the fuck it would be, but 'cleaning the Augean Stables' would be a (cynical) part of their message to voters. *

_Anyway_... I suspect both parties are ultimately stuck with the useless windbags who lead them, till 2024.

edit: the bold bit is all waffle really, let's see where things stand after the cost of living stuff plays out.  I'm not sure it will make that difference tbh, which goes back to Labour being so useless.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2022)

Latest approval ratings from the Tory grassroots.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

Can't remember the tory leadership election rules. If it's triggered, does johnson get automatically included and then fights it out with whoever the MPs whittle down (if there are multiple nominees)?  He might struggle.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 30, 2022)

A question for the net 38.8% would be:  Name 1 good thing that Jacob Rees-Mogg has done in his capacity as Minister for Brexit Opportunities.

A follow up question would be:  Name 1 thing that Jacob Rees-Mogg has done in his capacity as Minister for Brexit Opportunities.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Can't remember the tory leadership election rules. If it's triggered, does johnson get automatically included and then fights it out with whoever the MPs whittle down (if there are multiple nominees)?  He might struggle.


Johnson demands no talent or work ethic among those he surrounds himself with, only unflinching loyalty.  There will be plenty who take the gamble on Johnson surviving, knowing that they will be handsomely rewarded with a cushy cabinet job should it pay off.


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Can't remember the tory leadership election rules. If it's triggered, does johnson get automatically included and then fights it out with whoever the MPs whittle down (if there are multiple nominees)?  He might struggle.


if he loses a confidence vote triggered by the 54 letters, he doesn't get to stand in the ensuing leadership contest


----------



## elbows (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> And another one... apparently.  Posted that he had no confidence in the sack of putrefaction and then removed the post (after getting shouted at I imagine):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the statement returned, since the Guardian now describe it as a statement that briefly vanished.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2022)

elbows said:


> I think the statement returned, since the Guardian now describe it as a statement that briefly vanished.


you put the statement up, take it down, up, down, up, down, shake it all around


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> if he loses a confidence vote triggered by the 54 letters, he doesn't get to stand in the ensuing leadership contest


Ah, yes, cheers, I forgot that stage.  As things stand, he'd probably survive it which is (probably) good news for Labour.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> And another one... apparently.  Posted that he had no confidence in the sack of putrefaction and then removed the post (after getting shouted at I imagine):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


full statement (part 1)



Spoiler



Police investigations into events at Downing Street have now concluded and the report of the senior civil servant, Sue Gray, who was asked to look into the nature and character of those events, has been published. I have looked carefully at the evidence now available and have taken some time to think about it, as the gravity of the situation demands, before setting out and explaining in detail the conclusions I have reached.

As you may know from what I have said previously on this subject, which you can find The Prime Minister,  Update on the Prime Minister, and The Prime Minister April 2022 , I consider the charge of misleading Parliament to be so serious it must lead to resignation if it is established. I repeat my view that misleading the House of Commons must mean telling it something that you know to be false or do not believe to be true, rather than telling it something you believe to be true but which is later found not to be the case. The question now therefore is whether the new evidence we have disproves the Prime Minister’s claim that he genuinely and reasonably believed the events he attended were permissible under the rules.

We already know that the Metropolitan Police have concluded that the Prime Minister broke the Covid rules on one occasion – 19th June 2020, when he attended an impromptu and (to him) surprise birthday celebration. The police have found no breach of the rules in his attendance at several other events which they have investigated. I have seen nothing in Sue Gray’s report to change my view that, at the time he made relevant statements to the House of Commons, he could genuinely and reasonably have believed that he did not break rules on 19th June 2020, although he now accepts the police conclusion that he did. I do not therefore see the issuing of a Fixed Penalty Notice (FPN) to the Prime Minister as evidence that he misled the House of Commons in relation to that incident.

However, it is not only the Prime Minister’s own legal culpability that is relevant in considering potential misleading of Parliament, he was also asked about rule breaking by others. Specifically, he was asked in the House of Commons on 1st December 2021 about a Christmas Party on 18th December 2020 in Downing Street, which Sue Gray confirms did happen but which the Prime Minister did not attend. His answer was that “all guidance was followed completely in Number 10”. On 8th December 2021, he told the House of Commons (without being asked a specific question) that “I have been repeatedly assured since these allegations emerged that there was no party and that no Covid rules were broken”. He was also asked that day whether there was a party in Downing Street on 13th November 2020. His answer was “No – but I am sure that whatever happened, the guidance was followed and the rules were followed at all times”. Sue Gray’s report confirms that there were 2 gatherings that day, one a leaving event for a member of staff and one which she describes as a meeting in the Downing Street flat and about which there is little detail.

On 12th January 2021 the Prime Minister apologised to the House of Commons in relation to a gathering on 20th May 2020 in the Downing Street garden, saying “I believed implicitly it was a work event”. It is perhaps worth noting that a few days earlier, on 15th May 2020 (when the Covid rules were identical), another gathering took place, also in the garden, where wine and cheese were available, but in relation to which the police subsequently took no action against any individuals present and indeed, following the publication of photographs of the event, declined to investigate possible breaches of the rules in relation to that event at all. This seems to me to be relevant in determining whether the Prime Minister could reasonably have believed that gatherings in the garden could have been within the rules when addressing Parliament in relation to the event on 20th May 2020.

It is also worth recalling at this point that the Covid rules changed somewhat over the period during which these events took place, but at all relevant times the rules prohibited gatherings unless they were ‘essential for work purposes’ or (after 1st June 2020) ‘reasonably necessary’ for work purposes. The Prime Minister’s argument has therefore been that he believed the events he attended were not parties, but work events which were permitted under the Covid rules in place at the time. Whether the police subsequently reached the conclusion that was so or not, if, when speaking in the House of Commons about those events, the Prime Minister did believe that and did so reasonably, then it seems to me his statements could not be seen as knowingly misleading. It matters greatly therefore whether the evidence available can demonstrate that he did not have, or could not reasonably have had, that belief.

The issuing of Fixed Penalty Notices in relation to the relevant events does not resolve this question. The Prime Minister is entitled to point out that in relation to all the events he attended, with the exception of his impromptu birthday celebration on 19th June 2020, the police have taken the view that (in his case at least) attendance was in itself not a breach of the rules, or he would have received FPNs in relation to them too. In fact, in relation to an event Sue Gray confirms the Prime Minister attended on 27th November 2020, no FPNs were issued to anyone. Sue Gray describes this as a leaving event attended by 15-20 people (too large a gathering to be permissible under the rules in place at the time unless reasonably necessary for work purposes), some drinking alcohol, at which the Prime Minister made a short speech. In other words, the police must have concluded that leaving events involving gatherings of more than the normally permitted size, even involving alcohol, could be reasonably necessary for work purposes and therefore within the rules for all attending. Again, this seems to me to be significant in determining whether the Prime Minister could reasonably have believed that leaving events of the sort that constituted the majority of the events he attended were within the Covid rules.

The Metropolitan Police have not disclosed to whom FPNs were issued or why, but it is apparent from Sue Gray’s report that, in relation to the events the Prime Minister attended, he did not stay at them long, so it is entirely possible that behaviour attracting FPNs took place when he was not present. The worst behaviour described by Sue Gray certainly took place in his absence. FPNs were also issued in relation to events the Prime Minister did not attend at all. I do not think it can therefore be the case that the fact FPNs were later issued (albeit a significant number in total) in itself demonstrates that the Prime Minister must have realised, when he spoke about these events, that rules were broken and that he must accordingly have knowingly misled the House of Commons about that.

Is there other evidence then which establishes that the Prime Minister must have realised that rules were broken in Downing Street before he told the House of Commons that, as far as he was aware, they were not? In particular, is it likely that the Prime Minister would have been aware of communications between others which indicate that there was at least doubt about whether the events in question were within the rules? Sue Gray sets out in her report, in some detail, email traffic and other messages sent between Downing Street officials and advisers about the arrangements for some of those events and there were also comments made afterwards about how they may be seen. Those messages are at least indicative that, at the time, several officials thought these events should not have happened in the way they did. There is, however, no evidence that the Prime Minister was himself aware of any of those communications and, in my experience of Government, it is highly unlikely that the Prime Minister would be part of, or copied in to, conversations about the logistical arrangements for events of any kind in Downing Street. It does not automatically follow therefore that because officials in Downing Street, even senior officials, knew or suspected that gatherings would be against the rules at the time, the Prime Minister himself did. Finally, Sue Gray does not conclude that the Prime Minister must have known of rule breaking when it happened by any other means.

I cannot therefore be sure from the evidence I have seen that the Prime Minister lied to Parliament. When it comes to the charge of knowingly misleading the House of Commons, scepticism or suspicion cannot be enough. Natural justice, to which we are all entitled, requires that it must be demonstrated by the evidence that the Prime Minister did knowingly mislead, not that he is assumed to have done so unless he can prove otherwise. The Privileges Committee of the House of Commons is still to investigate the issue of potential misleading of Parliament of course, and it may be that they are shown evidence not yet presented. I remain open to changing my view on this question in the light of their report when it is produced, but I do not believe the case for deliberate misleading of Parliament by the Prime Minister has as yet been made, to the necessary standard, such that his resignation is essential on that ground.


----------



## Sue (May 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Latest approval ratings from the Tory grassroots.
> 
> View attachment 324735


Good to see such a strong showing from Dross.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> And another one... apparently.  Posted that he had no confidence in the sack of putrefaction and then removed the post (after getting shouted at I imagine):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


full statement (part 2)


Spoiler



However, the debate about, and investigation into, alleged parties in Downing Street has gone on for many months now, and the corrosive effect of that debate and the Prime Minister’s response to it must also be considered.

I have set out why I cannot be sure that the Prime Minister knowingly misled the House of Commons, but in my view there is clear evidence he has been negligent. I believe he could and should have done more to satisfy himself that the assurances he had been given, and that he was in turn giving Parliament, were indeed correct. If at any point he discovered or concluded that they were not, he could and should have come to the House of Commons to correct the record, before public disclosures by others made that unavoidable.

I also find it inconceivable that senior officials and advisers would have tolerated, facilitated and even encouraged the breaking of Covid rules if they believed that the Prime Minister would have been horrified and outraged by what was happening in Downing Street when he was not there. The official who probably comes off worst from Sue Gray’s report is Martin Reynolds who, as the Prime Minister’s Principal Private Secretary at the time, was with him most of every day and should have been most concerned to ensure Downing Street staff acted as the Prime Minister would wish. If leadership is in part about setting the right tone for the organisation you lead, the tone represented by the routine disregard for the spirit, and often the letter of the Covid rules which Sue Gray describes betrayed at best a casual and at worst a contemptuous attitude to the sacrifices made and distress felt by the many who observed rigorously both spirit and letter of those rules. I find it impossible to accept that the Prime Minister does not bear some personal responsibility for that tone. Frankly, the fact that leaving events of the kind described by Sue Gray may have been within the rules does not make them wise in the context of the example which should have been set in Downing Street, and the Prime Minister should have found other ways to thank departing members of staff, as other managers around the country had to do.

I fear too that these events have done real and lasting damage to the reputation not just of this Government but to the institutions and authority of Government more generally. That matters because it is sadly likely that a Government will again need to ask the citizens of this country to follow rules it will be difficult to comply with and to make sacrifices which will be hard to bear, in order to serve or preserve the greater good. The collective consequences of those citizens declining to do so may again be severe. It is of fundamental importance then that, as and when those circumstances occur again, people are willing to do as their Government asks them to. There can be no more central or significant duty of the Prime Minister’s office in Downing Street than to support and enhance the effectiveness of Government policy at times of crisis, in a country where we are broadly governed by consent. What we now know happened in Downing Street during months of Covid restrictions imposed by Government policy makes that consent less likely, as many will say that if senior Government officials don’t keep to the rules, why should I? Putting that right matters hugely to the essence of Government authority and to the effectiveness of Government policy, and I cannot see that the moving on of civil servants or apologies, however heartfelt, will succeed in doing so. Accountability and restoring faith in good Government require something more, both to safeguard future public compliance with Government instructions when it counts, and to allow the present Government to deliver the important legislation it has introduced, including vital changes to social care funding, energy security and online regulation. It now seems to me that the Prime Minister remaining in office will hinder those crucial objectives. I have therefore, with regret, concluded that, for the good of this and future Governments, the Prime Minister should resign.


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Ah, yes, cheers, I forgot that stage.  As things stand, he'd probably survive it which is (probably) good news for Labour.


I wouldn't want to call it - it's a secret vote and a lot of them must surely want it over with whatever they say in public.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2022)

Next up - Elliot Colburn.









						Partygate: Another Tory MP calls for Boris Johnson to resign - bringing total to 26 after partygate
					

Elliot Colburn becomes the 26th Tory MP to call for Boris Johnson to resign since he was fined by the Met Police in April. Momentum is building following the Sue Gray report being published, with a steady trickle of MPs publicly calling for him to go since then.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> I wouldn't want to call it - it's a secret vote and a lot of them must surely want it over with whatever they say in public.


There would also be some tepid support from the more ambitious members of the cabinet, which might affect the mood music around the vote.


----------



## contadino (May 30, 2022)

There have been several reports made about the threats being made to MPs that have shown some spine - funding cuts, press briefings, etc... In any other context it would be called out as workplace bullying, but in Westminster it's all okay and part of the soap opera.

I have no doubts that if it came to a secret vote of tory MPs, he'd be gone in a flash.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

contadino said:


> There have been several reports made about the threats being made to MPs that have shown some spine - funding cuts, press briefings, etc... In any other context it would be called out as workplace bullying, but in Westminster it's all okay and part of the soap opera.
> 
> I have no doubts that if it came to a secret vote of tory MPs, he'd be gone in a flash.


I've assume the 1922 Committee would be quite leaky as to who has put in letters.  No evidence at all for that, just an assumption that politicians are venal snakes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I've assume the 1922 Committee would be quite leaky as to who has put in letters.  No evidence at all for that, just an assumption that politicians are venal snakes.



The letters only go to Sir Graham Brady, I don't think there's been leaks before.


----------



## contadino (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I've assume the 1922 Committee would be quite leaky as to who has put in letters.  No evidence at all for that, just an assumption that politicians are venal snakes.


Yeah, I doubt that's as secret as they're making out. I doubt the press get a look-in, but the whips will I reckon.

However, I'm on about the resulting VoNC. I expect there will be a flurry of vicious threats, tawdry promises and whispered agreements beforehand, but the opportunity to rid themselves of the liability would be pretty pervasive.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The letters only go to Sir Graham Brady, I don't think there's been leaks before.


No, indeed, I've never heard of any.  I just find it hard to imagine someone having that information and not using it. I would.   Of course if he was seen to leak, he would be booted out as chiar of the 1922, so that would explain it.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

Anyway - pointless speculation - I'd say we are 2 more away from the tipping point.


----------



## Elpenor (May 30, 2022)

I get the impression Brady likes being the only person who knows as he’s not got chance of having any other form of power and hence it’s not in his interest to leak.

I assume that there a number of letters written and waiting to go in after the by elections in 3 weeks time - lose both and there will be Tory MPs from two types of constituency suddenly very motivated to change leader and stop the rot - of course the magic number may be reached before then


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

Nickie Aitkin sounds like she's lobbed one in:









						Tory MP tells Boris Johnson to have vote of no confidence to ‘end speculation’ – UK politics live
					

Latest updates: Nickie Aiken, whose Westminster council was lost to Labour in local elections, says Partygate has damaged party and government




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Smangus (May 30, 2022)

Sound like the scum are going to have a nice enjoyable half term and Jubilee week


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2022)

the unpanned chaotic nature of johnsons fall is somewhat satisfying. Him winning a confidence vote by single figures and still refusing to budge would be a fun outcome.
Also - cos hes so weak - its very hard for the tories to push through any unpopular policies and have been forced to do more to ease the cost of living etc. Probably a better situation than having them competent and organised.

Johnson trying to water down the ministerial code and then talking about bringing back imperial measurements (what does this mean? forcing every retailer and manufacturer  to ditch metric? stop it being taught in schools? its not going to happen is it?)  has probably prompted a few more letters as well.


----------



## MrCurry (May 30, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> the unpanned chaotic nature of johnsons fall is somewhat satisfying. Him winning a confidence vote by single figures and still refusing to budge would be a fun outcome.
> Also - cos hes so weak - its very hard for the tories to push through any unpopular policies and have been forced to do more to ease the cost of living etc. Probably a better situation than having them competent and organised.
> 
> Johnson trying to water down the ministerial code and then talking about bringing back imperial measurements (what does this mean? forcing every retailer and manufacturer  to ditch metric? stop it being taught in schools? its not going to happen is it?)  has probably prompted a few more letters as well.


I completely agree. The messier, and less dignified his downfall the better. I hope he’s not only kicked out of power, but finishes with such a tarnished image he doesn’t have the chance to keep popping up on TV and media forever, doing his clown routine while pushing the interests of some lobby group or other.


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> cos hes so weak - its very hard for the tories to push through any unpopular policies


They seem to be voting through loads of really shit stuff constantly?


----------



## elbows (May 30, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> the unpanned chaotic nature of johnsons fall is somewhat satisfying. Him winning a confidence vote by single figures and still refusing to budge would be a fun outcome.
> Also - cos hes so weak - its very hard for the tories to push through any unpopular policies and have been forced to do more to ease the cost of living etc. Probably a better situation than having them competent and organised.


In some ways the crap Johnson layer partially masks the deep ideological tory crisis. The one where a big chunk of the parliamentary party and broader tory backers have deep low tax, small state belief baggage from the Thatcher era onwards, which are rather likely to be incompatible with the big challenges of this century. The process of coming to terms with the new realities will be messy, with or without Johnson. Johnson probably isnt seriously wedded to those doomed things, which gives him one advantage, but then he isnt serious in general and is useless so eventually it will be left to others to find a way for the tories to adapt or die. They need to find a way back to something that has less to do with thatcherism and more in common with what used to be called the post-war consensus. Whether for them this happens in power or out in the wilderness, I suppose this will happen via big events and policy necessity. We've had some big event examples already, but it doesnt look like the underlying realities and the way these things will keep repeating has really sunk in yet.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2022)

A bushel of shagged string is my favourite so far.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2022)

Is Andrew Bridgen sending in a letter old news?  Someone just mentioned he's sent one, but can't find anything?


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## philosophical (May 30, 2022)

Boris Johnson will try to reintroduce hanging next.


----------



## teqniq (May 30, 2022)

Not on Archive site yet, use bypass paywall plugin to view available for Chrome and Firefox:

No-confidence vote in Boris Johnson ‘likely’ if Tories lose by-elections

I do so hope that many of the vermin are experiencing faecal incontinence right now.


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Not on Archive site yet, use bypass paywall plugin to view available for Chrome and Firefox:
> 
> No-confidence vote in Boris Johnson ‘likely’ if Tories lose by-elections
> 
> I do so hope that many of the vermin are experiencing faecal incontinence right now.


for FT articles people can't follow a direct link to an article, but if you google the headline you can access the page via google for some reason


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Not on Archive site yet, use bypass paywall plugin to view available for Chrome and Firefox:
> 
> No-confidence vote in Boris Johnson ‘likely’ if Tories lose by-elections
> 
> I do so hope that many of the vermin are experiencing faecal incontinence right now.



I've saved it on the Archive site -  archive.ph



killer b said:


> for FT articles people can't follow a direct link to an article, but if you google the headline you can access the page via google for some reason



Doesn't always work.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

Suspect he will trigger it himself now.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2022)

gruan reckons we may be close - or even past - the threshold for a confidence vote and it could happen as early as next week. Speculative obviously and ive def had the sense that the guardian has been talking up the scale of the rebellion - but things have definitely moved against the rancid sick-bag in the past week.  



> Johnson’s lurch to the right adds to momentum for leadership vote
> 
> 
> Several Tory MPs believe the 54-letter threshold has been reached and that a challenge to PM could be mounted as soon as next week
> ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> gruan reckons we may be close - or even past - the threshold for a confidence vote and it could happen as early as next week. Speculative obviously and ive def had the sense that the guardian has been talking up the scale of the rebellion - but things have definitely moved against the rancid sick-bag in the past week.



Even the Express is suggesting that Johnson is panicking that the number has reached 54, but as Brady is no fan of Johnson, he'll leave him to sweat this week, and not make his announcement until MPs return to parliament next Monday.


----------



## Smangus (May 30, 2022)

May his demise be long slow and painful


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

guys. this is, what, the fourth time the the lobby have trailed the threshold being about to be breached. why do you do this to yourselves?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> guys. this is, what, the fourth time the the lobby have trailed the threshold being about to be breached. why do you do this to yourselves?



Fourth time? 

I only remember one time I thought it looked likely, but this feels much more likely, because so much more shit has been piled on.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2022)

Yeah cmon.  Like last time, he's going no where.

There won't be enough letters. And in the unlikely event there are, he'll win a NCV. With much contrition, back room deals. Talk of a new era, learning from mistakes.

But I say there are only about 35 letters and they won't make even 40.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fourth time?
> 
> I only remember one time I thought it looked likely, but this feels much more likely, because so much more shit has been piled on.



What is the more shit?

The photos? Showing what everyone was already resigned to or didn't care about to start with.

It's just performative positioning by a few Tory MPS. Well, not fair maybe, I don't doubt many of them can't stand Johnson. But if they've not managed to bestir 54 of them to write a frigging letter by now, I don't see it happening.

That other alleged party thing will go no where either.


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fourth time?
> 
> I only remember one time I thought it looked likely, but this feels much more likely, because so much more shit has been piled on.


you seemed pretty certain it was really happening last time too. 

I mean, shit maybe it is. But then again maybe you're being played for clicks again.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 30, 2022)

I've got it on good information that he is bringing back white dog poo for the jubilee


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 30, 2022)

xenon said:


> What is the more shit?
> 
> The photos? Showing what everyone was already resigned to or didn't care about to start with.
> 
> ...



Losing around 25% of the council seats they were defending, predications they will lose both by-elections next month, polls showing they would only keep 3 out of their 88 target seats in a GE, the mess over the changes to the ministerial code, etc., etc. , etc.


----------



## xenon (May 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Losing around 25% of the council seats they were defending, predications they will lose both by-elections next month, polls showing they would only keep 3 out of their 88 target seats in a GE, the mess over the changes to the ministerial code, etc., etc. , etc.



Whilst that is unsettling for the Tories. With no obvious widely supported candidate to Johnson, I think most of their MPs are inclined to stick with him whilst desparately trying to steer the conversation on to new ground. They may be boiling frogs but haven't worked out how or where to jump.

With Starmer being so dismal as well, they can afford a bit more time to see how things play out.


----------



## Fairweather (May 30, 2022)

Great front page on tomorrow’s Yorkshire Post.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> you seemed pretty certain it was really happening last time too.
> 
> I mean, shit maybe it is. But then again maybe you're being played for clicks again.



last time mps said "wait for the gray report" - now some of them  waited and decided to send letters in - plus the photo plus desperate shite like "return to imperial" .  the evidence all point to their being more letters going in. You cant say it definitely wont breach the threshold or not.


----------



## elbows (May 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> guys. this is, what, the fourth time the the lobby have trailed the threshold being about to be breached. why do you do this to yourselves?


Personally its because I can handle the disappointment of it not happening so I'm not actually torturing myself. Plus:

This always looked like doom for him as far as I'm concerned, and it was just a question of when exactly.

He didnt reach the threshold before because he appealed to people to wait until police and Gray had finished, and some were prepared to give him that time. He's not done anything to impress them since then.

He benefited from a phase of the invasion of Ukraine, the initial shock, press coverage and international solidarity that looks like its now wearing off.

When the press decide a leader is finished its usually only a matter of time.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

It's his birthday on the 19th June. Wonder if he's got anything nice lined up?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> It's his birthday on the 19th June. Wonder if he's got anything nice lined up?


A fuckton of coke I hear


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> A fuckton of coke I hear


Followed by a length of rope and a rickety stool.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2022)

Anyway, if he doesn't fuck off soon, I'm going to have to go back to the Wagatha Christie thread for me fun.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 30, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, if he doesn't fuck off soon, I'm going to have to go back to the Wagatha Christie thread for me fun.


((Wilf ))


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 31, 2022)

Well my MP isnt one of them, here is the reply to my email.


Spoiler: Loads of waffle then the predictable.



Thank you for your recent email concerning the Prime Minister and the release of the Sue Gray’s report on gatherings which took place in Downing Street during the COVID lockdown period. As you may recall from the previous statements I have made on the ‘Partygate’ revelations, it was always my intention to wait until this report was published before offering a verdict on the events alleged to have transpired from a position of deeper knowledge. I have now had time to read the report. Having done so I am deeply disappointed and angry at some of the incidents detailed, I also find it extremely regrettable that at this difficult time we as a nation remain politically mired over the ‘Partygate’ affair.



Before turning to the report itself, it is important to emphasise that the Prime Minister has now taken the opportunity to stand up in the Commons and correct the record regarding previous comments he had made on possible breaches of COVID rules at Downing Street. I have known Boris Johnson personally for many years and unlike some I do accept his apology as a sincere and honest gesture by a man who had previously not contemplated the fact that those gatherings he was aware of would constitute breaches of the rules. He does appear to me to be badly shaken and humbled by events. I fully accept that others, particularly his political opponents, will draw different conclusions. It will now be for the Privileges Committee to reach a judgement on whether the PM intentionally misled the House. Boris says he didn’t, but if the Committee rules otherwise, he will be facing resignation.



Regardless of what the Committee eventually concludes, the Gray Report itself made for troubling reading which detailed a rotten and wholly inappropriate social culture in Downing Street.



Perhaps more than anything else, I was furious to read accounts of Downing Street staff abusing and throwing insults at security personnel and cleaners. To my mind this constitutes appalling and totally unacceptable behaviour particularly in any professional environment I have ever encountered – be that private business, serving in local government or working as a government minister. I and a number of similarly minded colleagues have made this view clear to the PM directly and I do believe that he concurs. Assurances have been given that all of the so called ‘worst offenders’ have already left Downing Street in the aftermath of earlier revelations - but I fully expect the PM’s Chief of Staff to take further steps and remove anyone else who acted in such a crass and unacceptable way. The unmistakable impression given was of an arrogant, condescending group of staffers looking down on others who were simply trying to do their jobs. This is beyond defence.



Crucially, this report must be seen against the backdrop of the COVID pandemic, which was hugely trying for many of us, especially those working on the frontline, whether in the NHS, emergency services or other key worker roles. Despite the rules being onerous, unpleasant and trying , virtually all stuck to them because we recognised it was the right thing to do in order to stop the spread of the virus and prevent the NHS being overwhelmed. I have spoken with constituents who will forever regret doing so, who will forever feel foolish for doing the right thing and missing saying goodbye to loved ones at the same time staff in Downing Street were partying into the night, again I cannot defend this behaviour.



With all this said, I do feel obliged to draw a distinction between those findings in the report which relate to the conduct of the Prime Minister personally and those which relate to gatherings held and actions taken by comparatively junior groups of Downing Street staff. While the PM is of course wholly responsible for the former, it is quite clear that he had no knowledge of many of the latter. To give just one example, the infamous and abhorrent party held on the eve of the Funeral of the Duke of Edinburgh was held when the PM was out of the building and residing at Chequers. The reason I mention this is that much of what Gray detailed in her report was actually a catalogue of offences committed by comparatively junior staff, often civil servants. I would argue that the Prime Minister is not an HR Manager or a Line Manager for these people and it is ludicrous to imagine that he would have the time to act as such. That certain individuals able to do what they did was clearly due to a Downing Street machine unfit for purpose and which I am pleased to say has now been comprehensively reformed with a far more responsible and robust senior management structure being put in place. The PM has paid his FPN and sincerely apologised. He clearly acted stupidly, but equally, he was clearly on the periphery of the Downing Street drinking culture and does not feature at all in many of the incidents detailed by Gray.



Ultimately though, I recognise that for many constituents the distinction I have just drawn will not stand up - and that the bond of trust with the PM and even with the Conservative Party as a whole has been ruptured. I am painfully aware of how this episode has diminished the standing of all of us in the Conservative Party who have tried our best to represent you to the best of our ability through extremely challenging times. My team and I will continue to work hard to work as hard as possible on behalf of all Mole Valley constituents, as we always have.



My overriding priority for now is to support - and push - the Government as it moves to tackle the plethora of huge issues we are facing. The war in Ukraine is entering a critical phase as the Russians appear to be gaining ground through their offensive in the Donbass; the Chancellor has just unveiled a comprehensive plan to address the cost of living crisis and the work on levelling up across the country is ongoing.



A leadership contest now would compromise the work the Government is doing in all these areas and paralyse the Government action when we can least afford it. My judgement is that the Prime Minister, diminished as he is in the eyes of many, remains the best person to lead our collective response to these challenges and still has more to offer. It is only with the best interests of the county in mind, not those of the Prime Minister personally, that I have reached this decision. I regard the PM continuing in post as being a less disruptive and detrimental outcome than his departure at this moment - although he is clearly down to his final yellow card.



We now await the report of the Privileges Committee.



Kind regards



Sir Paul Beresford




Last email I got from him over a year ago said Johnson was  on notice. Il be reminding him of that shortly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> It's his birthday on the 19th June. Wonder if he's got anything nice lined up?



Carrie's got a surprise planned. 

Divorce papers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2022)

Personally I'll continue to enjoy the media circus, it's very entertaining and damaging to Johnson's brand, and I actually hope the numbers of letters don't reach 54 at this point, because the odds are he would win the vote by a large majority. 

If I was a Tory MP, I would be waiting on next month's by-elections, I would be assuming that Wakefield would be lost to Labour, as it's a traditional Labour seat and the Tory majority in 2019 was just over 3k. But, Tiverton & Honiton is a very different beast, having been Tory since it was formed in 1997 and Parish had a massive majority of over 24k, if that goes it can't be brushed over as the result of mid-term blues. Even if they manage to hold it but with only a tiny majority, it would be a clear sign that Johnson is no longer an electoral asset, so someone else, indeed almost anyone else, could be better to take them into the next GE. 

If the vote of no confidence came at that point, I think a lot less MPs would be willing to support Johnson, he could still win it, but with a lower majority than if it was held next week, causing even more trouble. 

Having said that, I still think there's a chance that the magic 54 could be hit 'accidently' soon, I say 'accidently' as most media outlets have been reporting this isn't an organised rebellion, making it impossible for anyone to judge. According to the Sky News spreadsheet the number of MPs that have publicly questioned the PM's future since he was fined has hit 39, not all have publicly said they have put letters in, most reports suggest over 20 and up to 26 have publicly stated they have.

When May had to face a vote of no confidence only half of the MPs that had submitted letters had actually publicly announced they had done so.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Personally I'll continue to enjoy the media circus, it's very entertaining and damaging to Johnson's brand, and I actually hope the numbers of letters don't reach 54 at this point, because the odds are he would win the vote by a large majority.
> 
> If I was a Tory MP, I would be waiting on next month's by-elections, I would be assuming that Wakefield would be lost to Labour, as it's a traditional Labour seat and the Tory majority in 2019 was just over 3k. But, Tiverton & Honiton is a very different beast, having been Tory since it was formed in 1997 and Parish had a massive majority of over 24k, if that goes it can't be brushed over as the result of mid-term blues. Even if they manage to hold it but with only a tiny majority, it would be a clear sign that Johnson is no longer an electoral asset, so someone else, indeed almost anyone else, could be better to take them into the next GE.
> 
> ...


not sure he would win a confidence vote. its  a secret ballot and voting to kick out the sack of shit doesn't carry any risk for an individual mp - and if he wins they cant launch another vote for a year.  How many tory mps think they  would be worse off without him? If he does win - i cant see it being by much.  
Nobody in the cabinet has resigned - despite everything - so they are all tarred by association and its surely too late to be anyone being shocked by the latest revelation that johnson is a deceitful, corrupt, incompetent piece of shit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2022)

Fairweather said:


> Great front page on tomorrow’s Yorkshire Post.




Good front page, it would be better if the Yorkshire Post had came up with it, rather than it being a paid ad from 38 Degrees promoting their website -  https://www.notlikemylockdown.com/


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> not sure he would win a confidence vote. its  a secret ballot and voting to kick out the sack of shit doesn't carry any risk for an individual mp - and if he wins they cant launch another vote for a year.  How many tory mps think they  would be worse off without him? If he does win - i cant see it being by much.


Think of the mess May was in over brexit back in 2018, and having lost her majority in the 2017 election, yet she still won her confidence vote by a massive 200 to 117 votes, they are a strangely loyal lot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2022)

It'll be down to how many MPs see Johnson as a threat to their re-election prospects. Which is possibly not enough to get shot of him, on account of how many of them are in donkey-in-a-blue-rosette constituencies.


----------



## killer b (May 31, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> last time mps said "wait for the gray report" - now some of them  waited and decided to send letters in - plus the photo plus desperate shite like "return to imperial" .  the evidence all point to their being more letters going in. You cant say it definitely wont breach the threshold or not.


Boris Johnson is fucked, and has been fucked since the moment details of the downing street parties started emerging, but the commentators going _I'm hearing the 42 letters could be breached imminently, possibly even in the next 12 hours_ don't have any special knowledge, any more than they did when they were saying the same things in February. They're just hoping this time they'll be right, and that everyone will forget all the times they've been wrong. Which tbf they probably will.


----------



## A380 (May 31, 2022)

Best result intellectually a confidence vote which Johnson wins by the barest margin.

Best emotionally.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 31, 2022)

picture is unrelated?


----------



## Ax^ (May 31, 2022)

we send him to the upsidedown?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2022)

i think i get it


----------



## andysays (May 31, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> picture is unrelated?



*Death of Benito Mussolini*​


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2022)

From the Telegraph's live updates, interesting comments from Hague.



> Lord Hague, the former Tory leader, said Andrea Leadsom's statement criticising Boris Johnson (see the post below at 09.49) shows the "fuse is getting closer to the dynamite" for the PM's leadership.  He told Times Radio: "I said this was a slow fuse, well such a letter from a senior figure, Andrea Leadsom, is the fuse. The fuse is getting closer to the dynamite here and it's speeding up.
> 
> "So I think that's just another indication the Conservative Party is moving faster towards a vote of confidence or no confidence, a leadership ballot, which I said earlier could come next week, or at the end of June. A few more letters like that, and it will come next week."





> “I think Boris Johnson is in real trouble. When an MP as reputable, as experienced, as respected as Bob Neill gives that opinion that is very serious trouble for the Prime Minister and I think the Sue Gray report has been one of those sort of slow fuse explosions in politics.
> 
> *“It is still going along. A lot of people misread it really, the events of last week, as meaning the trouble is over, Boris is free. That is actually not the mood in the Conservative Party which is very, very troubled about the contents of that report. *
> 
> “So I think the Conservative Party will need to resolve this one way or another, obviously, because to be an effective party they either need to rally behind the prime minister they have got or they need to decide to force him out.  I think they are moving towards, either next week or around the end of June, they are moving towards having a ballot, it looks like that.”



And, from Leadsom.



> Andrea Leadsom, the former Cabinet minister, has reportedly issued a statement to her South Northamptonshire constituents in which she heavily criticised Boris Johnson over partygate - but stopped short of directly calling for him to resign.
> 
> In the statement obtained by The Mirror, Ms Leadsom said: "I am determined to be clear about my views as a matter of personal integrity - the conclusion I have drawn from the Sue Gray report is that there have been unacceptable failings of leadership that cannot be tolerated and are the responsibility of the Prime Minister.
> 
> "Each of my Conservative MP colleagues and I must now decide individually on what is the right course of action that will restore confidence in our government."


----------



## Wilf (May 31, 2022)

I'd have thought that, purely in terms of his venal self interest, johnson would want the vote of no confidence to happen straight away (either by the 54 coming in or triggering it himself).  Hard to judge, but a good chance he'd win it, certainly has a better chance than if they'd just lost the 2 by elections.  He'd then be safe for a year which would mean he'd be safe to the next election. Holding a no confidence vote just before those by elections isn't a good look, but he's not overly worried about that.

Johnson winning a V of NC is probably good for Labour too. It would leave the tory party tied to johnson's rotting carcass. Just a pity Starmer can't discover he's got a diplomatic illness that allows him to resign. Don't wish anything painful on him (welll....), maybe just Athlete's Foot.


----------



## Wilf (May 31, 2022)

Just trying to imagine johnson's life after being PM.  It's going to involve a lot of money, working for dictators, coke and 'philandering'.  Just imagine the dogs life the protection officers will lead.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Just trying to imagine johnson's life after being PM.  It's going to involve a lot of money, working for dictators, coke and 'philandering'.  Just imagine the dogs life the protection officers will lead


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2022)

Latest poll from Savanta ComRes (27–29 May) puts Labour 11 points ahead, their three pervious polls in May were all around 5-7% mark.  











						Labour takes 11-point lead in the polls putting more pressure on Boris
					

It comes as top Tory joined those criticising the Prime Minister this morning.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## gosub (May 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Just trying to imagine johnson's life after being PM.  It's going to involve a lot of money, working for dictators, coke and 'philandering'.  Just imagine the dogs life the protection officers will lead.


Can't he just have coke related heart attack or a bizzare gardening accident or something? Large sums and he has to pay US tax as well as UK plus enough child maintenance to cripple most honest working men.  It can't end well


----------



## Ax^ (May 31, 2022)

he does not pay us tax anymore he renounced his US citizenship after they made he pay taxes on a house in 2016 or something


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2022)

gosub said:


> Can't he just have coke related heart attack or a bizzare gardening accident or something? Large sums and he has to pay US tax as well as UK plus enough child maintenance to cripple most honest working men.  It can't end well


boris johnson relinquished his american citizenship just the other week, in 2017, so i am not surprised you'd not seen that yet


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he does not pay us tax anymore he renounced his US citizenship after they made he pay taxes on a house in 2016 or something


it's only 5, 6 years, give gosub a chance to catch up


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 31, 2022)

Another term please boris. We cannot do without your grace and humour. Ignore the haters and hang in there. It’s a noble task you are undertaking


----------



## Storm Fox (May 31, 2022)

gosub said:


> Can't he just have coke related heart attack or a bizzare gardening accident or something? Large sums and he has to pay US tax as well as UK plus enough child maintenance to cripple most* honest* _*working men*_.  It can't end well


BIB: Well there's your problem.
Bit in Italics: There's your second problem.


----------



## Wilf (May 31, 2022)

Grauniad (via the Times) are running a list of 'openly critical but no letter yet' MPs - 12.34 and 12.40 here:









						Andrea Leadsom condemns Boris Johnson’s ‘unacceptable failings of leadership’ – UK politics live
					

Latest updates: former minister says she agrees with Sue Gray report that is was ‘extremely unlikely senior leaders were unaware of what was going on’




					www.theguardian.com
				




You can imagine the phone calls from the whips they'll be getting demanding 'loyalty' to boris johnson, the opportunist shit who stabbed the last leader in the back.  Ho ho.


----------



## A380 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## elbows (May 31, 2022)




----------



## elbows (May 31, 2022)

killer b said:


> Boris Johnson is fucked, and has been fucked since the moment details of the downing street parties started emerging, but the commentators going _I'm hearing the 42 letters could be breached imminently, possibly even in the next 12 hours_ don't have any special knowledge, any more than they did when they were saying the same things in February. They're just hoping this time they'll be right, and that everyone will forget all the times they've been wrong. Which tbf they probably will.


The more sensible ones are phrasing things along the lines of "several tory MPs think the number may already have been reached".


----------



## Yossarian (May 31, 2022)

*54 letters for Boris Johnson*

cuntcuntcuntcuntcuntcuntcuntcuntcuntcuntcuntcuntwanker


----------



## platinumsage (May 31, 2022)

We won’t know if enough letters are already in because Brady will wait until after the long jubilee weekend to announce it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Just a pity Starmer can't discover he's got a diplomatic illness that allows him to resign. Don't wish anything painful on him (welll....), maybe just Athlete's Foot.



I wish he'd find out his wife has been undercover police this whole time and she's finally got enough shit on him to get him thrown in jail.


----------



## A380 (May 31, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> We won’t know if enough letters are already in because Brady will wait until after the long jubilee weekend to announce it.


I read somewhere that the 'big dog's" team has a couple of uber loyalists who put letters in at the start as, once the number is reached,  the chair of the committee has to write to everyone who submitted a letter asking if they still mean it. This gives 'bin bag full of custard's' office a heads up.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 31, 2022)

Big dog’s egg will be ok, don’t you worry about him


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wish he'd find out his wife has been undercover police this whole time and she's finally got enough shit on him to get him thrown in jail.


when they make a film about it i wonder who'll be cast as carrie johnson


----------



## steeplejack (May 31, 2022)

elbows said:


>




Stevenson's mind somewhat concentrated by a big swing to Labour / council victory a few weeks back, no doubt.


----------



## steeplejack (May 31, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> when they make a film about it i wonder who'll be cast as carrie johnson



some actbot 2.0 no-mark whose last appearance was an unusccessful audition for Harpic's latest TV campaign, followed by an extnded spell "treading the boards" in the Slug & Lettuce


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 31, 2022)

Surely the ice is about to give way now?
Geidt saying he'll resign himself now. 









						Partying PM may have broken ministerial code says ethics chief in damning report
					

A damning report by Lord Geidt said there was a 'legitimate question' over whether Boris Johnson's Partygate fine broke the Ministerial Code - and said he appears 'unwilling to have his own conduct judged'




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## steveseagull (May 31, 2022)

A380 said:


> I read somewhere that the 'big dog's" team has a couple of uber loyalists who put letters in at the start as, once the number is reached,  the chair of the committee has to write to everyone who submitted a letter asking if they still mean it. This gives 'bin bag full of custard's' office a heads up.


i read today (from one of the big name politico journos) that this was a myth and once the 54 are in, that is it. I will see if i can remember who said it


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 31, 2022)

looks more and likely that a no confidence vote is imminent. 

Boris Johnson’s allies lobby MPs to stop Tory support draining away


----------



## A380 (May 31, 2022)




----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 324940


If you look at the left hand image, the red and white street covering seems to come up to the railings, whilst in he right hand one it stops at the pavement. So, I'm afraid you seem to have been the victim of a photoshopping scam here - sorry.

Nonetheless the moral of "always look at the bigger picture" does remain appropriate.


----------



## Wilf (May 31, 2022)

teuchter said:


> If you look at the left hand image, the red and white street covering seems to come up to the railings, whilst in he right hand one it stops at the pavement. So, I'm afraid you seem to have been the victim of a photoshopping scam here - sorry.
> 
> Nonetheless the moral of "always look at the bigger picture" does remain appropriate.


Well, you're a barrel of laughs...


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 31, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Well, you're a barrel of laughs...


If this was a pub, teuchter would be Billy bleach.


----------



## Wilf (May 31, 2022)

Anyway, back on the, yuk, 'big dog'.  We're at just about the perfect moment in terms of tory party chaos at the moment. In practice, it's open season for any MP who wants to do anything from griping through to putting letters in.  Should there be a V of NC - as there surely will - and johnson wins it by anything other than 30 or 40 say, there will significant pressure for the critics to stfu.  Won't turn the voters round, but it probably does ensure that politics 'moves on'.  It's back to a rotting tory leader who has shat away the good will he had in 2019 vs an empty suit.  A scenario for grudging 3% Labour leads or summat.


----------



## A380 (May 31, 2022)

teuchter said:


> If you look at the left hand image, the red and white street covering seems to come up to the railings, whilst in he right hand one it stops at the pavement. So, I'm afraid you seem to have been the victim of a photoshopping scam here - sorry.
> 
> Nonetheless the moral of "always look at the bigger picture" does remain appropriate.


Parallax.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 31, 2022)

A380 said:


> Parallax.


You had to go and poke him dint ya?


----------



## Supine (May 31, 2022)

Great article


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2022)

A380 said:


> Parallax.


Admit you were fooled, and remove the image, which I have revealed to be a fake. This is a serious thread, in the politics forum.


----------



## 8ball (May 31, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> looks more and likely that a no confidence vote is imminent.
> 
> Boris Johnson’s allies lobby MPs to stop Tory support draining away



I do hope so.


----------



## Santino (Jun 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Admit you were fooled, and remove the image, which I have revealed to be a fake. This is a serious thread, in the politics forum.


I was there and can confirm that the image is not fake.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> Parallax.


I can't relax, and I'm not your pa.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2022)

Those 54 letters to our Lord and Savior, Sir Graham Brady, seem almost inevitable now, so a vote of no confidence will be happening at some point. What will the Liar Johnson and his cabal proffer next to win the loyalty of scum MPs in marginal constituencies?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Those 54 letters to our Lord and Savior, Sir Graham Brady, seem almost inevitable now, so a vote of no confidence will be happening at some point. What will the Liar Johnson and his cabal proffer next to win the loyalty of scum MPs in marginal constituencies?


It was hinted that they are already in. Although won't be announced until Brenda has waved her last on the balcony.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> It was hinted that they are already in. Although won't be announced until Brenda has waved her last on the balcony.



Well, we'll reserve Monday morning for Brady. I reckon Brenda can still outsee a couple of tory PMs over the next two years, albeit from a seated position


----------



## Raheem (Jun 1, 2022)

If Johnson resigns on Monday, do we get Tuesday off? Can we take it anyway?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> If Johnson resigns on Monday, do we get Tuesday off? Can we take it anyway?


Doesn't he have to go through a vote. 180 have to vote that he's a knobhead and then we get another knobhead.?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Doesn't he have to go through a vote. 180 have to vote that he's a knobhead and then we get another knobhead.?


Not sure he will lose the vote. But he might finally think fuck it, because he will be advised it's not going to get better for him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Not sure he will lose the vote. But he might finally think fuck it, because he will be advised it's not going to get better for him.


I'm liking your optimism. Get truss in next and they're completely fucked. 
May didn't lose the vote and she gave up in the end I suppose.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Doesn't he have to go through a vote. 180 have to vote that he's a knobhead and then we get another knobhead.?



That's what I mean. What will the vermin MPs be offered to support him? He's already given away imperial weights (called this shit ten minutes after the brexit vote). What next? A death penalty referendum?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> That's what I mean. What will the vermin MPs be offered to support him? He's already given away imperial weights (called this shit ten minutes after the brexit vote). What next? A death penalty referendum?


Shitti Patel would be on board for that. Not that she's likely to be one putting in a letter of NC.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm liking your optimism. Get truss in next and they're completely fucked.
> May didn't lose the vote and she gave up in the end I suppose.


Sadly/happily, I think the fact that Sunak is no longer a contender and Truss is no longer a frontrunner are the things that will do for Johnson.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Sadly/happily, I think the fact that Sunak is no longer a contender and Truss is no longer a frontrunner are the things that will do for Johnson.


Tugyahat a contender? They're pretty much fucked with anyone credible. I would have thought that's why they're hanging on to the manufactured persona that is Johnson..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> May didn't lose the vote and she gave up in the end I suppose.



Yeah, but she dragged it out, she won the vote in Dec. 2018, and didn't resign until 7th June 2019


----------



## contadino (Jun 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, but she dragged it out, she won the vote in Dec. 2018, and didn't resign until 7th June 2019


It wouldn't take Boris a month to change the rules and start sending MPs who voted against him to Rwanda.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 1, 2022)

May survived by promising shed fuck off within a year or something iirc.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> May survived by promising shed fuck off within a year or something iirc.


(((sheds)))


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Those 54 letters to our Lord and Savior, Sir Graham Brady, seem almost inevitable now, so a vote of no confidence will be happening at some point. What will the Liar Johnson and his cabal proffer next to win the loyalty of scum MPs in marginal constituencies?



Bringing back gollywogs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> Bringing back gollywogs.


He'd bring back the rotted corpse of Winston Churchill as first sea lord if he thought it'd win him votes in any vonc


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

Thatch didn’t lose the vote either. And she still got more votes than Major. I think it was a different system though.


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> .


Excellent point.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> Thatch didn’t lose the vote either. And she still got more votes than Major. I think it was a different system though.



It was a different system. I wasnt a confidence vote but an actual leadership challenge.  The challenger - hesletine - got just enough votes to force a second ballot. At this point the cabinet lined up to tell he she was fucked.


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> It was a different system. I wasnt a confidence vote but an actual leadership challenge.  The challenger - hesletine - got just enough votes to force a second ballot. At this point the cabinet lined up to tell he she was fucked.


Oh frabjous day.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> Oh frabjous day.


Thatcher was divisive, but she had a vision and may have thought she was actually doing good, getting through the pain, and getting to the sunlit uplands of Thatcherism. It didn't and people are still feeling the pain of her legacy. 

Johnson just doesn't have a vision apart from wanting to receive vainglorious adoration for himself from anyone he considers important. He's surrounded himself with 'yes people' and allowed them to do what the fuck they like. So they are allowed to put their own prejudices into law and distribute money as they see fit, as long as they pay homage to the Big Dog. So fuck the poor and asylum seekers, fuck the environment, fuck business big and small. Take the money from the corporate landlords, the Russians and tax avoiders and try to cover it up.

But people have seen through Boris the jovial bumbling buffoon and have discovered Alex the sleazy incompetent shithead. A lot of people may not be dyed-in-the-wool lefties but they are on the whole most definitely not alt-right Trumpers, the few alt-rights we do have make the most noise, but as seen by GBeebies and Piers Morgan Unwatched. They just aren't that many of them. 

The best medium-term outcome for Johnson is to very narrowly win the VONC. So the Tories continue to rip themselves apart up until the General Election. But can the country cope in the meantime and who would take over if he did go.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 1, 2022)

Dunno if we’ve had this yet but…


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 1, 2022)

Full interview here




second question for chigaveriahamster


----------



## not a trot (Jun 1, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Thatcher was divisive, but she had a vision and may have thought she was actually doing good, getting through the pain, and getting to the sunlit uplands of Thatcherism. It didn't and people are still feeling the pain of her legacy.
> 
> Johnson just doesn't have a vision apart from wanting to receive vainglorious adoration for himself from anyone he considers important. He's surrounded himself with 'yes people' and allowed them to do what the fuck they like. So they are allowed to put their own prejudices into law and distribute money as they see fit, as long as they pay homage to the Big Dog. So fuck the poor and asylum seekers, fuck the environment, fuck business big and small. Take the money from the corporate landlords, the Russians and tax avoiders and try to cover it up.
> 
> ...



Next year is a real problem for them. They've handed over all this money to help with the cost of living, but what about next year.


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2022)

Guardian making sure it's backed both sides here









						Tory MPs hold back from move against Boris Johnson over fear of reprisals
					

Newer MPs in particular worried about being targeted by whips if they go public or their name leaks, say rebels




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 1, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> A question for the net 38.8% would be:  Name 1 good thing that Jacob Rees-Mogg has done in his capacity as Minister for Brexit Opportunities.
> 
> A follow up question would be:  Name 1 thing that Jacob Rees-Mogg has done in his capacity as Minister for Brexit Opportunities.


Same with Thérese Coffey, amongst others. Don't get that at all.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2022)

A380 said:


> Thatch didn’t lose the vote either. And she still got more votes than Major. I think it was a different system though.


Johnson would change the system if required, after the vote, to be more like Pointless.


----------



## A380 (Jun 1, 2022)

stavros said:


> Johnson would change the system if required, after the vote, to be more like Pointless.



I can see him at the 1922 standing up and saying ‘best of three”…


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 1, 2022)

Two more Tory MPs have come out today questioning his position, earlier Simon Fell  who is one of the red wall MPs elected in 2019, and now Caroline Dinenage elected in 2010 and served as a minister in various roles from 2015 to 2021.

That will probably be it until next week, I doubt any will come out over the long weekend, it wouldn't look good to be pissing on the Queen's parade.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 1, 2022)

I bailed out at 4:48 of the Mumsnet video   - didn't help that my unionist, sociialist dad was harrumphing from where he's sat at the dining table, because he could hear the blustering.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Full interview here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 1, 2022)

pinkmonkey said:


> I bailed out at 4:48 of the Mumsnet video   - didn't help that my unionist, sociialist dad was harrumphing from where he's sat at the dining table, because he could hear the blustering.



got to the bit where he started talking about changing nappies
before my bullshit meter overloaded

fuck me the state of the plank suppose to be running the country,


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 1, 2022)

xenon said:


> She probably knew what he was like. Why this idea that she’s some innocent. Don’t get me wrong all the attacks about it’s her fault XYZ is happening are sexist crap. But there’s no reason to suppose she’s just been duped or something.


Quite. 

It's neither all her fault - she's an individual who's responsible for her own actions, she's not responsible for his, although they've arguably both been complicit to at least a certain extent in the other's actions at times - nor is she some ingenue who's been duped. She's apparently an intelligent woman who was influential in the Conservative Party in her own right before getting involved with him. (Although fuck knows what she sees in him.)









						Carrie Symonds is a serious political player — so it’s not sexist to ask ‘What’s her game?’
					

What to make of Carrie Symonds? Depending on whom you ask, she is either the devil in a posh dress, an innocent young woman wishing to save the planet, or just




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				




Paywall busted: archive.ph


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 1, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Dunno if we’ve had this yet but…



He's smirking at the end of that. Thinks it's funny. He thinks it's funny that people think he's an habitual liar who can't be believed. He just really doesn't give a shit what anyone else thinks. Everything's a jolly jape and he's got the last laugh.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 1, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> He's smirking at the end of that. Thinks it's funny. He thinks it's funny that people think he's an habitual liar who can't be believed. He just really doesn't give a shit what anyone else thinks. Everything's a jolly jape and he's got the last laugh.




The man has bounced from failure to failure to ever greater success, for him it is a joke. He's never had to face consequences of his actions or deal with regrets. A soft cushion of white male poshboy privilege has cocooned him his entire life and it's all just a game.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 2, 2022)

desperate stuff . if you plot against johnson you hate the queen. Sounds like they are rattled. 

Don’t overshadow jubilee by plotting against PM, Patel tells MPs


----------



## Smangus (Jun 2, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> desperate stuff . if you plot against johnson you hate the queen. Sounds like they are rattled.
> 
> Don’t overshadow jubilee by plotting against PM, Patel tells MPs



Of course this comes from Patel, who is well known for her razer sharp acumen and analytical prowess...


----------



## existentialist (Jun 2, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Of course this comes from Patel, who is well known for her razer sharp acumen and analytical prowess...


A Government Of The Thickos.

So many, it's become normalised. Almost to the point that anyone who isn't is somehow a wrong 'un. I guess that's what Gove meant when he said "We've all had enough of experts"


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Of course this comes from Patel, who is well known for her razer sharp acumen and analytical prowess...


It’s almost as if she wanted to make herself the headline!


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2022)

belboid said:


> It’s almost as if she wanted to make herself the headline!



Surely she’s just working tirelessly for the good of the country


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> desperate stuff . if you plot against johnson you hate the queen. Sounds like they are rattled.
> 
> Don’t overshadow jubilee by plotting against PM, Patel tells MPs



I can't see a downside to more plotting against Johnson and the overshadowing of the jubilee both occurring over this otherwise tiresomely unpaid (for us self-employed types) long weekend.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 2, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> desperate stuff . if you plot against johnson you hate the queen. Sounds like they are rattled.
> 
> Don’t overshadow jubilee by plotting against PM, Patel tells MPs


Surely she should be out waving a flag, not briefing journos.  She's spitting on the jubilee.


----------



## Fairweather (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Jun 2, 2022)

Fairweather said:


>



"I'm afraid Carrie Johnson has been in this morning. Can I interest you is something sort of lavender-grey?"


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 2, 2022)

Tory rebel urges MPs to withdraw no confidence letters in PM as disunity grows

I'm not usually a fan of online pedantry about grammar and syntax, but this headline makes it sound like it's the letters that are _in _the PM, not the lack of confidence. I hope they're using proper posh 150gsm paper (they're Tory MPs - I'm sure they are) that really hurts when you withdraw it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jun 3, 2022)

You can hear it more clearly in this tweet:


----------



## Wilf (Jun 3, 2022)

That should be his crowd really.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 3, 2022)

Meanwhile blatant disinformation from the Express (I'm shocked, shocked I tell you):



When it was actually Johnson that had the crowd's ire

/derail


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 3, 2022)

Did they boo Johnson on the way out?


----------



## contadino (Jun 3, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Did they boo Johnson on the way out?



Yeah, he's on his way out.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2022)

contadino said:


> Yeah, he's on his way out.


Give me false hope will you


----------



## A380 (Jun 3, 2022)

Wilf said:


> That should be his crowd really.


If even people who have got up at stupid o’clock to wait outside for hours to watch people go into a royal event boo you as a Tory PM you must be toast.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 3, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Did they boo Johnson on the way out?


According to this, yes.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 3, 2022)

Wilf said:


> That should be his crowd really.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 3, 2022)

Highly amusing to see the blustercunt loudly booed by what is effectively a mob of naturally Tory royalist lickspittles.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 3, 2022)

teqniq said:


> You can hear it more clearly in this tweet:




The state of him, he couldn't be arsed to make sure his tie was straight, and WTF are those marks on the back of his jacket? 

Then he takes the piss with this...









						Boris Johnson gives 'ironic' Bible reading on integrity at Jubilee service
					

Royal fans were quick to highlight the 'irony' of the Prime Minister's New Testament reading as questions of his conduct and integrity have been looming for months while Tory MPs publicly call for him to quit.




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2022)

> Reading a passage from from Phillipians 4:8, Mr Johnson said: "Whatever is true, whatever is honourable, whatever is just, whatever is pure, whatever is pleasing, whatever is commendable … think about these things.”


----------



## A380 (Jun 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The state of him, he couldn't be arsed to make sure his tie was straight, and WTF are those marks on the back of his jacket?
> 
> Then he takes the piss with this...
> 
> ...




Should have read from Philanders 17:2


----------



## existentialist (Jun 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The state of him, he couldn't be arsed to make sure his tie was straight, and WTF are those marks on the back of his jacket?
> 
> Then he takes the piss with this...
> 
> ...


I very much doubt he got to choose the Bible reading. That was probably someone at the Palace


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 3, 2022)

say it was the queen herself

odd she avoid the events with Johnson eh


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Then he takes the piss with this...





existentialist said:


> I very much doubt he got to choose the Bible reading. That was probably someone at the Palace



yes, i'm inclined to think it was trolling on someone's part


----------



## brogdale (Jun 4, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Highly amusing to see the blustercunt loudly booed by what is effectively a mob of naturally Tory royalist lickspittles.


Yep, but worth bearing in mind that some of these camp on the pavement, die-hard monarchist types will probably never forgive Johnson for the pre-Phil funeral party whilst leaving the monarch grieving on her own as in those front-page splash photos.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Yep, but worth bearing in mind that some of these camp on the pavement, die-hard monarchist types will probably never forgive Johnson for the pre-Phil funeral party whilst leaving the monarch grieving on her own as in those front-page splash photos.


Why couldn't one of them do unto Johnson what John Bellingham did to Spencer Perceval?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 4, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Highly amusing to see the blustercunt loudly booed by what is effectively a mob of naturally Tory royalist lickspittles.



This is the strongest indicator that he’s on his way out yet imo. If even these dipshits can see through him now, what hope does he have?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 4, 2022)

“ it is high time for me to put an end to your sitting in this place, which you have dishonored by your contempt of all virtue, and defiled by your practice of every vice; ye are a factious crew, and enemies to all good government; ye are a pack of mercenary wretches, and would like Esau sell your country for a mess of pottage, and like Judas betray your God for a few pieces of money.

Is there a single virtue now remaining amongst you? Is there one vice you do not possess? Ye have no more religion than my horse; gold is your God; which of you have not barter’d your conscience for bribes? Is there a man amongst you that has the least care for the good of the Commonwealth?

Ye sordid prostitutes have you not defil’d this sacred place, and turn’d the Lord’s temple into a den of thieves, by your immoral principles and wicked practices? Ye are grown intolerably odious to the whole nation; you were deputed here by the people to get grievances redress’d, are yourselves gone! So! Take away that shining bauble there, and lock up the doors.

In the name of God, go!”

Bit biblical for me but yeh I get Cromwells take. Needs more defenestration tho


----------



## teqniq (Jun 4, 2022)

BBC at it again, you have to wonder (well I do) why they bother. The unedited footage has been seen and can still be seen by anyone who cares to look, and it's not even hard to find. It's just there.


----------



## magneze (Jun 4, 2022)

The BBC would do well to just siphon off the news bit. Embarrassing.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 4, 2022)

Aye, and they'll lose without him as well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 4, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> View attachment 325505
> 
> Aye, and they'll lose without him as well.



Agreed. I was going to post that front page myself and comment on how fucking arrogant he is, but when I checked the story online I realised that headline is bollocks, the online headline is more honest.



> Boris Johnson’s allies warn Tory rebels they risk Brexit, the Red Wall and next election if they oust him​











						Keep Boris Johnson as Prime Minister or lose the next election, senior ally warns Tory rebels
					

After the Prime Minister was booed at a Jubilee event, a senior Government source told i: 'If you chuck Boris, you blow the Red Wall apart. He is the only leader that holds it together'




					inews.co.uk


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2022)

teqniq said:


> BBC at it again, you have to wonder (well I do) why they bother. The unedited footage has been seen and can still be seen by anyone who cares to look, and it's not even hard to find. It's just there.



you can still hear the boo-ing in the second bit of footage? I don't get it - is there some kind of expectation that the footage would be re-broadcast with the exact same volume as the live broadcast regardless what it's being used for?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 4, 2022)

It's a completely different soundtrack taken from some other part of the timeline the voiceover is not the same and I can't hear any boo-ing.


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2022)

teqniq said:


> It's a completely different soundtrack taken from some other part of the timeline the voiceover is not the same and I can't hear any boo-ing.


try again - it's just a bit quieter. In the first clip it's live footage with commentators. The second they've used the same footage without the commentary and the volume turned down as a bed for some discussion elsewhere. This is really normal.


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't know who Marina Purkiss is, but she's either a fool, or playing you for one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 4, 2022)

killer b said:


> try again - it's just a bit quieter. In the first clip it's live footage with commentators. The second they've used the same footage without the commentary and the volume turned down as a bed for some discussion elsewhere. This is really normal.



I agree.

I wouldn't expect them to keep replaying the live coverage, as it's a distraction to the so-called 'story' they are reporting on, the 'Platty Joobs' celebrations.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 4, 2022)

> try again - it's just a bit quieter. In the first clip it's live footage with commentators. The second they've used the same footage without the commentary and the volume turned down as a bed for some discussion elsewhere. This is really normal.



This is a new definition of 'normal' that I have been hitherto unacquainted with and this German news outfit have asked for an explanation:



I have listened to it again with headphones and the boo-ing's not a 'bit' quieter it's a lot.


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2022)

Get off Twitter, it's rotting your brain


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 4, 2022)

There was more cheers than boos, according Secretary of State for Glue Sniffing.



Some other replies...

ITV News’ Chris Ship wrote: “The facts are, and I was there, the boos were very loud indeed. No escaping that. Reporters are there to report. Not make stuff up.”

“Just when it seems you could not embarrass yourself any more, this tweet,” another said.

"It was live Nads - we saw we heard as did the entire world - was even worse on the way out - anyway boos was allowed it was a work event."

"Your sycophancy has robbed you of the little judgment you had; have some dignity."

Tories 2021: "There was no booze" Tories 2022: "There were no boos"


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 4, 2022)

imagine Doris was on the phone


"see what I did to channel 4 edit it!!!"


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Why couldn't one of them do unto Johnson what John Bellingham did to Spencer Perceval?


You know how sometimes you read a post before looking at who posted it and you know with 100% certainty without scrolling back up who it was.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There was more cheers than boos, according Secretary of State for Glue Sniffing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That booze/boos bit is quite funny.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 4, 2022)

Public booing Johnson shows they are fed up with government, says Starmer

Wow, nothing gets past him, does it?


----------



## contadino (Jun 5, 2022)

Sunday Times reporting that:

67 letters are in,
190 Tories ready to vote against Boris (10 more than necessary)
"Johnson allies accuse no 10 of cavalier attitude"

Could be a good week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 5, 2022)

Lee Mack's hilarious Partygate jibe in front of Boris Johnson at Party at the Palace.



> Lee Mack couldn't resist making a jibe at Boris Johnson - right in front of his face - on stage at the Platinum Party at the Palace.
> 
> As he arrived on stage, Lee welcomed everyone to Buckingham Palace, dubbing it a "party of a lifetime", explaining how lucky everyone was to be able to perform and watch a concert just steps away from Buckingham Palace's gates.
> 
> "Finally we can say the words Party and Gate and it be a positive," he said, earning a raucous sound of laughter from the audience who had gathered in The Mall.  LINK



Boris Johnson suffers second dig of the night at Palace gig as Stephen Fry takes aim.



> "How many local sewage works has our Majesty opened with a bright smile? How many plaques unveiled? How many trees planted, ribbons cut, ships launched?" he added as he noted all the great work Her Majesty had done.
> 
> But it was his final comment that left the audience gasping, as he took aim at the Prime Minister.
> 
> "How many prime ministers tolerated – for that alone, no admiration is high enough," he concluded, leaving people both at home and those in attendance at the event itself in shock.  LINK











						Boris Johnson booed again as he arrives for Queen's Platinum Jubilee concert
					

Prime Minister Boris Johnson also faced a dig about his 'partygate' scandal from comedian Lee Mack who performed at the event along with a host of musical stars




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




Well, I hope he enjoyed the party!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 5, 2022)

contadino said:


> Sunday Times reporting that:
> 
> 67 letters are in,
> 190 Tories ready to vote against Boris (10 more than necessary)
> ...



Here's that article.
Can Boris Johnson weather the coming storm?​- (paywall busted link)



> One rebel, who has been keeping a private tally, believes that up to 67 letters have gone in.
> 
> Officers of the 1922 executive have already pencilled in Wednesday as the day for the leadership vote. To oust the prime minister the rebels need to muster 180 votes against Johnson. Another backbench number cruncher has calculated that up to 190 Tory MPs could vote against him.
> 
> A former cabinet minister said: “It’s 55 per cent that it happens on Monday or Tuesday. It’s 80 per cent there’s a vote after the two by-elections [on June 23].” Conservative high command is braced for the loss of both Tiverton & Honiton, where the Liberal Democrats are threatening a Tory majority of 24,000, and Wakefield, a “red wall” seat won from Labour in 2019.





> Labour’s less-than-stellar performance in the red wall in the local elections has, however, calmed the nerves of Tory MPs in the 2019 intake and has left many hopeful of regaining Wakefield in a general election.
> 
> A poll by JL Partners, shatters that narrative. It puts Labour 20 points clear of the Conservatives in Wakefield and shows that voters are blaming Johnson. Tory internal polling also suggests that a “disastrous” loss is on the cards.



And, it's not just the by-elections they are worrying about, but donations too.



> In a second worrying development for Johnson, a Conservative donor who has given more than £340,000 to the party since 2010 has demanded the prime minister’s removal. The financier Michael Tory, the founder of Ondra Partners, says that unless Johnson is replaced, the Tories face ten years in the wilderness.
> 
> “I was a loyal and longstanding donor but can only resume donating if there is an immediate change of leadership,” he said. “And it has to be now — before it’s too late to avoid a richly deserved obliteration at the next election, followed probably by a decade in opposition.”





> The nerves of Conservative MPs were not helped by footage on Friday of Johnson and his wife, Carrie, arriving at St Paul’s Cathedral for the thanksgiving service to mark the Queen’s Platinum Jubilee. A few cheers from the crowd were swiftly drowned out by a wave of booing. Johnson also had to read a lesson from Philippians extolling the virtue of truth, a text chosen for him by the Palace.



Plus, he was booed again at last night's party, with both Mack & Fry putting the boot in as well, there's a lot for the MPs to think about.



> If today’s rebels can secure 121 votes, Johnson will have done as badly as Major. If they get 133, he will have done worse than May. If they get 147 he will have done worse than Thatcher. Johnson will not set himself such parameters. “If he wins by one vote he will fight to the death,” one minister said. But a ministerial aide said: “If he wins by one vote he will be mortally damaged.”
> If Johnson does badly but refuses to budge, a former cabinet minister said: “It is the job of the chief whip to decide what is in the best interests of the party and present him with a brandy and a revolver. The problem is that Boris would probably drink the brandy and shoot the chief.”


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 5, 2022)

There's two more pieces from the Sunday Times worth reading as well, the first explaining how he could well now lose the vote, or at the very least it will be close and very damaging.

Johnson’s bluster and bravado will be no match for perfidious MPs and a secret ballot​


> One MP (another Johnson backer in public) has gone down the list of all 358 of his colleagues and judged what they’ll do in a confidence vote, based on what’s in it for them.
> 
> He did a similar exercise during Theresa May’s 2018 confidence vote, and was accurate to within ten. This time he thinks the numbers are so close he can’t call it. The cabinet is a good example. How many of them can Johnson rely on? Is it really in Liz Truss or Rishi Sunak’s interest to keep him in power, and deprive themselves of a shot at the crown? How about Brandon Lewis? Does the Northern Ireland secretary think he’ll go any higher under Johnson?






> The greased piglet, as David Cameron calls Boris, still holds one ace: the card of incumbency. As stubborn as all his predecessors, Johnson knows possession is nine tenths of the game, and Tory MPs must weigh up what damage the fresh chaos will do to the party’s already wobbly reputation. What will voters think of this vainglorious act of introspection at the very moment they want problems solved?
> 
> Countering that is the argument reinforced by a big date next week. A week today, June 12, marks the exact midpoint of this parliament, when the date by which the next general election must be held is as far away as the last one. What better moment, then, to have a good old shoot-out, with enough time left to bed in a new guy or girl?



The greased piglet. 

And, a whole lot of reader letters calling on MPs to do the right thing.

Decent Tories must bring down Boris Johnson​


----------



## flypanam (Jun 5, 2022)

Theirs reference to the Cameroon Tory faction in that times article. Global tories rally to the banners of spaffcock


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

If I were Johnson, I think Cameron's nickname for me being pig-related would be the most worrying aspect of all that.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, I hope he enjoyed the party!



I hope someone explained to him that it _was_ one.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 5, 2022)

So - do we find out on monday if enough letters are in? Is it all eyes on Graham Brady?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 5, 2022)

This made me smile:

 

E2a for those who can't be arsed to click on the link:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - do we find out on monday if enough letters are in? Is it all eyes on Graham Brady?


Everyone knows the office holders of the 1922 committee as the Brady bunch


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - do we find out on monday if enough letters are in? Is it all eyes on Graham Brady?


What's most important is to post up as much speculation as possible before then. Preferably from un-named sources. There's 24 hours or so to fill up a few more pages.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - do we find out on monday if enough letters are in? Is it all eyes on Graham Brady?



We should, but honestly, would anyone be surprised if Johnson found a way to rig even that and squirm and bluster his way out of trouble again?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> We should, but honestly, would anyone be surprised if Johnson found a way to rig even that and squirm and bluster his way out of trouble again?


The greased piglet


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> What's most important is to post up as much speculation as possible before then. Preferably from un-named sources. There's 24 hours or so to fill up a few more pages.


I disagree - public displays of sneering condescension are far more important. And attractive.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> What's most important is to post up as much speculation as possible before then. Preferably from un-named sources. There's 24 hours or so to fill up a few more pages.


The fact that _The_ _Times_ chooses to speculate about it at such length _is_ politically significant.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 5, 2022)

This article is free to read right now and it doesn't paint a good picture for Johnson:





__





						The Times & The Sunday Times
					

News and opinion from The Times & The Sunday Times




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

He is fucked now. I would hope he holds on for a bit though, diminish the tories even more, create a bigger smell about them.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 5, 2022)

Hold the line bozza, stand firm


----------



## Sue (Jun 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> He is fucked now. I would hope he holds on for a bit though, diminish the tories even more, create a bigger smell about them.


🍿


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> He is fucked now. I would hope he holds on for a bit though, diminish the tories even more, create a bigger smell about them.



winning the confidence vote by single figures and staying on is the best thing he can do for the country. Well for the lols anyway


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This article is free to read right now and it doesn't paint a good picture for Johnson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is she wearing ?
Where do you actually buy stuff like that ?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> what is she wearing ?
> Where do you actually buy stuff like that ?
> 
> View attachment 325685


Nice enough dress?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Nice enough dress?


maybe it's the person wearing it, but I bet even the trainers were over £100


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> maybe it's the person wearing it, but I bet even the trainers were over £100


Nothing wrong with the trainers either. Plenty to have a go at here but her outfit?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

When a bunch of tory royalist cunts boo the Tory PM loudly, at a Jubilee event when they could be expected to be on best behaviour, well it's not long to go for Boris.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> When a bunch of tory royalist cunts boo the Tory PM loudly, at a Jubilee event when they could be expected to be on best behaviour, well it's not long to go for Boris.


yeah - I think that will have definitely put the shits up them.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> what is she wearing ?
> Where do you actually buy stuff like that ?
> 
> View attachment 325685



Upmarket fucking plimsoles.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> what is she wearing ?
> Where do you actually buy stuff like that ?
> 
> View attachment 325685



She looks like a six year old girl who screamed for so long that her parents gave up and agreed to let her go out in public dressed as a toilet paper cosy after all.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 5, 2022)

teqniq said:


> It's a completely different soundtrack taken from some other part of the timeline the voiceover is not the same and I can't hear any boo-ing.


The BBC have responded, which along with tweets from more than one sound engineer yesterday provide an adequate explanation of what happened here:









						'Fake news': Welsh MP accuses BBC of editing booing of Boris Johnson at jubilee
					

THE BBC have been accused of editing footage of the Prime Minister and his wife Carrie Johnson being booed.




					www.thenational.wales
				




This, however on their departure is pretty impressive


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> winning the confidence vote by single figures and staying on is the best thing he can do for the country. Well for the lols anyway


if he does win by the skin of his teeth, we will then have 2 bad by-election losses coming up....then the next year of lawsuits about the VIP lane Covid PPE contracts....probably the NAO looking at Dido Harding's Test and Trace (a bargain at double the cost of CrossRail) and it will drag on and on.

Expect  Priti Patel to bring back hanging by Christmas.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 5, 2022)

You know he's in trouble when the Mail runs with headlines like this - 

DAN HODGES: The boos for Boris Johnson weren't from the usual suspects - and that's why a Jubilee Coup is almost upon us.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

It's now reached that time, that political moment when one has to go check Paddy Power for the odds for next PM.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> He is fucked now. I would hope he holds on for a bit though, diminish the tories even more, create a bigger smell about them.



There's this. Fortunately all of those top-tipped to replace him appear to be useless thick twats too, so they may well fail miserably to make things any better.

Mixed feelings about watching them tear themselves up for another three years. It's good if it fucks them up badly enough to keep them out of office for two or three terms like last time. But in the meantime people are fucking suffering, and I can't see Liz Truss or whatever the others are even called doing much about it.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> There's this. Fortunately all of those top-tipped to replace him appear to be useless thick twats too, so they may well fail miserably to make things any better.
> 
> Mixed feelings about watching them tear themselves up for another three years. It's good if it fucks them up badly enough to keep them out of office for two or three terms like last time. But in the meantime people are fucking suffering, and I can't see Liz Truss or whatever the others are even called doing much about it.


#grantshapps4pm


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> #grantshapps4pm


Not even in the running. He will have to advocate nuclear weapon use against Russia and the ending of benefits to get to the starting line.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> View attachment 325699


Hunt seems the most dangerous (ie for plausibly rebuilding support for the party) of them. NHS staff aren't big fans, but he's quietly been trying to convince people he's sane and centrist for some time, and he's the only one with significant cabinet experience in a government that wasn't run by a cartoon character.

Tugendhat is the least repellent - he's been principled on China and the Uyghurs. But most people have never heard of him.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Hunt seems the most dangerous (ie for plausibly rebuilding support for the party) of them. NHS staff aren't big fans, but he's quietly been trying to convince people he's sane and centrist for some time, and he's the only one with significant cabinet experience in a government that wasn't run by a cartoon character.
> 
> Tugendhat is the least repellent - he's been principled on China and the Uyghurs. But most people have never heard of him.


I read the papers everyday and had not heard of the tory bastard. _ hope they all get monkey pox. _


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Hunt seems the most dangerous (ie for plausibly rebuilding support for the party) of them. NHS staff aren't big fans, but he's quietly been trying to convince people he's sane and centrist for some time, and he's the only one with significant cabinet experience in a government that wasn't run by a cartoon character.
> 
> Tugendhat is the least repellent - he's been principled on China and the Uyghurs. But most people have never heard of him.


but - as ever - when the last two go to the membership vote - they will most likely go for the most brexitiy/laura nordar/swivel eyed of the options. Its possible they may come to the senses post johnson and now that brexit is not as totemic (but still very much in the mix). Hunt will have to offer cast iron guarantees he will not backslide and have the uk join the european FTA - but that may not be enough.
Big heaps of fuck knows all around - but i would not he surprised that whoever replaces him is not from the cabinet - as they are all smeared with shit for standing by him.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> but - as ever - when the last two go to the membership vote - they will most likely go for the most brexitiy/laura nordar/swivel eyed of the options. Its possible they may come to the senses post johnson and now that brexit is not as totemic (but still very much in the mix). Hunt will have to offer cast iron guarantees he will not backslide and do have the uk join the european FTA - but that may not be enough.
> Big heaps of fuck knows all around - but i would not he surprised that whoever replaces him is not from the cabinet - as they are all smeared with shit for standing by him.



Yup. I wouldn't risk a bet on any specific oyutcome right now. Course, the first thing that'll happen is, even if an embarrassingly large number vote against him, Johnson will almost certainly win the no-confidence vote and then we'll have a few weeks of fun watching Raab and Dorries come out with ever more convoluted ways of saying 'Look, it's only a flesh wound...'


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2022)

Seem to remember in previous votes of NC that a number of those sticking with the incumbent revealed their ballot paper to tellers and other MPs, making it only a semi secret ballot.  Whether johnson's team of weirdos, bully's and sycophants will still have the power for rebel MPs to be scared of them, at the point the vote takes place, remains to be seen.  Feels like it's ebbing away now and within a few days it will all be about cautiously lining up behind the most likely winner.  Cautiously, because the front runner may well not win it - and the contest to get in the top 2 MPs (if we get as far as a ballot for a new leader) isn't the same as the contest to get the members vote.

There's a superficial parallel with Thatcher's downfall here, assuming it all goes south for johnson.  A - yuk - 'charismatic' and populist leader getting booted out and being replaced by something more beige.  And then...   ... possibly narrow general election victory over a Labour Party obsessed with telling the voters it isn't left wing (Kinnock/Starmer).   _Well, that's a mood killer._


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Yup. I wouldn't risk a bet on any specific oyutcome right now. Course, the first thing that'll happen is, even if an embarrassingly large number vote against him, Johnson will almost certainly win the no-confidence vote and then we'll have a few weeks of fun watching Raab and Dorries come out with ever more convoluted ways of saying 'Look, it's only a flesh wound...'


The normal course of things is that all the payroll vote remain uber loyal till the leader goes and if they are lucky they manage to get a few 'doubts' in before they are booted out. After that, they are loyal to the next one and the world moves on, the cringing fucks.  Given that partygate has caused so much offence, not least to those who couldn't be with their dying loved ones, I wonder whether all the 'it's time to move on' crowd will be haunted by their support for johnson?  He's (probably) being kicked out for outright dishonesty and contempt for the public - not a good flag to have been marching behind.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Johnson will almost certainly win the no-confidence vote



From what ive read, none  of the lobby hacks think that   - more "its too close to call".  My feeling is that the desire to get it over with rather than have the human vomit sack continuing to stink the place out whilst clinging on to his job will push enough mps over the line.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> From what ive read, none  of the lobby hacks think that   - more "its too close to call".  My feeling is that the desire to get it over with rather than have the human vomit sack continuing to stink the place out whilst clinging on to his job will push enough mps over the line.


From the point of view of the vermin, booting him out serves to move politics on from partygate.  They are all complicit but he's the one who embodies the whole squalid episode.  I think that point alone will create momentum for even his 'loyalists' to vote him out.  Of course the idea of being 'loyal' to boris johnson is an absolute fucking joke.  A man who spreads disloyalty and self interest into everything he touches.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Tugendhat is the least repellent - he's been principled on China and the Uyghurs. But most people have never heard of him.


Had many people heard of Cameron when he became leader? (I can’t remember myself!)


----------



## two sheds (Jun 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> From the point of view of the vermin, booting him out serves to move politics on from partygate.  They are all complicit but he's the one who embodies the whole squalid episode.  I think that point alone will create momentum for even his 'loyalists' to vote him out.  Of course the idea of being 'loyal' to boris johnson is an absolute fucking joke.  A man who spreads disloyalty and self interest into everything he touches.


There's always the hope that whoever follows him will be subjected to drip feeds of photos showing that they were just as implicated in the parties


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> There's always the hope that whoever follows him will be subjected to drip feeds of photos showing that they were just as implicated in the parties


Sunak must be pretty pissed off that, as a teetotaller, he got dragged into the fines via the sack of shit's birthday party.


----------



## contadino (Jun 5, 2022)

There's two factors that make me think they'll ditch him given the opportunity.

1 if they don't they're stuck with him for a year, and
2 if they do get shot of him it'll take the heat out of the covid enquiry.

If he survives the vonc, it'll be down to the usual workplace bullying.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 5, 2022)

his ego might not take being a disgraced devalued MP any more. I cant see him going down the route of a Bank directorships  when he goes as everyone knows he is rubbish.  I pity the poor fool that employs this one dimensional poltroon


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 5, 2022)

He'll almost certainly go back to his old jobs on the speaking circuit and as a columnist. He can command even more money now he's been PM.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Had many people heard of Cameron when he became leader? (I can’t remember myself!)


I think he started off as the outsider, didn't he? Davis had more experience, but people don't warm to him. (Obvs I don't warm to Cameron either - but someone must have.)


----------



## stavros (Jun 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> He'll almost certainly go back to his old jobs on the speaking circuit and as a columnist. He can command even more money now he's been PM.


Would the Torygraph take him back? I've got the sense that even they are having second thoughts about whether he's the best person to be leader of the party.

He could renew his dual citizenship and stand as Trump's 2024 running mate.


----------



## elbows (Jun 5, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I think he started off as the outsider, didn't he? Davis had more experience, but people don't warm to him. (Obvs I don't warm to Cameron either - but someone must have.)


Cameron first came to my attention because back then I could still bring myself to watch Newsnight sometimes. And I happened to see the infamous segment where they had pollster Frank Luntz do a focus group thing that attempted to demonstrate that the Tories had found their Blair equivalent in Cameron, someone that could lead them out of the wilderness. The very same Newsnight segment appears to have received credit for then helping Cameron win the leadership contest. Remembering this does remind me of just how comprehensively the media had, until that moment, upheld the idea that the Tories winderness years were deep and profound with little prospect of escape. A task made easier by the Tories leadership choices in those years.





__





						It was Newsnight wot did it – politicalbetting.com
					





					www2.politicalbetting.com
				












						Nick Cohen: How a celebrity pollster created Cameron
					

Nick Cohen: Through no fault of his own, show-business made David Cameron leader of the opposition.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 5, 2022)

I don't think this picture will ever not make me smile


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> View attachment 325680


It's not a dead parrot, it's mearly resting


----------



## MrSki (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 5, 2022)

Oh dear. 








						Boris Johnson 'booed' at trendy London restaurant where his son works
					

'It was horrible, it just created a nasty atmosphere.'




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2022)

Dorries slavish loyalty has tipped her over into actual crazy.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodoh  

Well we know what sign to give Johnson in future


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Dorries slavish loyalty has tipped her over into actual crazy.



She's been crazy for a while. Or just so dim that reality is forever out of reach to her.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 5, 2022)

suppose it would have been difficult for the state propaganda unit BBC to use film from a previous jubilee, like they did the year he was somewhere between still pissed / hung over at the cenotaph on remembrance day a few years back...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's been crazy for a while. Or just so dim that reality is forever out of reach to her.


She's the sort of person where you could say 'she's not really a politician' and that to be an insult rather than a compliment.  The sort of person you've know over the years who is just fucking horrible. Lying, really negative, grossly self interested, misanthropic, but without the politicians skill of spinning lies and conceit in a vaguely consistent manner.  She's even dishonest in her dishonesty.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

All over the radio that the announcement of the no confidence vote is soon to be announced.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> All over the radio that the announcement of the no confidence vote is soon to be announced.


Thank you for your announcement of the announcement of the announcement.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Thank you for your announcement of the announcement of the announcement.


No worries 

It's a bit early tbh


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2022)

A bit early for the announcement or for the announcement of the announcement?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Former Treasury minister, Jesse Norman, has sent a letter in.



That's a good letter, a lot of reasons why he can't support him any longer.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> A bit early for the announcement or for the announcement of the announcement?


A bit early for me to attempt to announce the announcement it would appear.

The actual announcement cant come early enough.


----------



## Supine (Jun 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> A bit early for the announcement or for the announcement of the announcement?



Yes! Let’s all have some coffee first. I’ve not even put the popcorn on yet.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Former Treasury minister, Jesse Norman, has sent a letter in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good letter, a lot of reasons why she can't support him any longer.



That's got more substance to it than the letter that was circulating anonymously (complaining about all the ways Johnson was making the party unelectable). Looks like a leadership bid.


----------



## strung out (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Former Treasury minister, Jesse Norman, has sent a letter in.
> 
> That's a good letter, a lot of reasons why she can't support him any longer.


He


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 6, 2022)

here we go


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

Best of luck to blustercunt


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> here we go




Blimey that's quick, all the reports I've seen & heard had been suggesting the vote would be on Wednesday.

Anyway, it's confirmed, voting between 6 & 8pm tonight, and announcement as soon as the votes are counted.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey that's quick, all the reports I've seen & heard had been suggesting the vote would be on Wednesday.
> 
> Anyway, it's confirmed, voting between 6 & 8pm tonight, and announcement as soon as the votes are counted.


And if he wins, under the current rules he can't be challenged for a year, so they will change the rules. 

BTW - I haven't checked this, but is it a uniquely Tory thing to change their leader when in govt? I can't think offhand of Labour ever doing it, though obvs they haven't been in office so many times.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2022)

They replaced Blair with a mindless zombie automaton half way through. Well that's the rumour anyway.


----------



## andysays (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> And if he wins, under the current rules he can't be challenged for a year, so they will change the rules.
> 
> BTW - I haven't checked this, but is it a uniquely Tory thing to change their leader when in govt? I can't think offhand of Labour ever doing it, though obvs they haven't been in office so many times.


I can remember twice (Wilson and Blair) when a Labour PM resigned as leader mid-term and was replaced, but not when one was voted out.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2022)

9 months ago:









						Boris Johnson ‘wants to be PM for longer than Thatcher’
					

Conservative leader ‘plans to shape next election around Brexit’ to defeat Labour




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## philosophical (Jun 6, 2022)

I suppose the hand gestures could be
The traditional ‘V’ sign.
The finger.
The wanker sign.

I reckon it was the finger.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> And if he wins, under the current rules he can't be challenged for a year, so they will change the rules.
> 
> BTW - I haven't checked this, but is it a uniquely Tory thing to change their leader when in govt? I can't think offhand of Labour ever doing it, though obvs they haven't been in office so many times.


didn't Blair essentially go under duress?


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> didn't Blair essentially go under duress?



I don't think so? He'd said ahead of time he'd go at a certain point during that third term - I remember some grumbling at the time that it wasn't very democratic to decide in advance that he'd just be handing the premiership over to someone else.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> didn't Blair essentially go under duress?



Also, wow - second conversation I've had here in two days where we've been talking about the Blair years as if they're way back in the mists of time and we can't remember the detail.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I don't think so? He'd said ahead of time he'd go at a certain point during that third term - I remember some grumbling at the time that it wasn't very democratic to decide in advance that he'd just be handing the premiership over to someone else.


Well, it isn't very democratic, is it? In the present case if Johnson loses, 200,000 Tories get to choose the next prime minister - subject only to the sifting down to two candidates by the current Tory MPS.

ETA - at least in Blair's case people knew in advance who he'd be handing over to.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Also, wow - second conversation I've had here in two days where we've been talking about the Blair years as if they're way back in the mists of time and we can't remember the detail.


I doubt that current sixth-formers have any memory of Tony Blair as prime minister.  Probably not even anyone under 21.  That’s my definition of it being the olden days.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 6, 2022)

I think de Pissall will scrape the vote. I think some tories might think of the damage he could do from the backbenches if they vote him down.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 6, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I suppose the hand gestures could be
> The traditional ‘V’ sign.
> The finger.
> The wanker sign.
> ...


Agree. if you are doing the wanker sign to more than one person, you have to do it with both hands to make it plural. My money is on the reverse middle finger.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

I read this headline, and immediately concluded what a dumb thing to come out with, even if he wins the party is clearly not going to be united, so not surprised the Guardian writer concluded the same.



> Johnson tells Tories they are unbeatable if they are 'united and focused on issues that matter'​*Boris Johnson *welcomes the chance to make his case to MPs, Downing Street claims. In a statement a No 10 spokesperson said: "Tonight is a chance to end months of speculation and allow the government to draw a line and move on, delivering on the people’s priorities. The PM welcomes the opportunity to make his case to MPs and will remind them that when they’re united and focused on the issues that matter to voters there is no more formidable political force."
> 
> That final sentence is ambiguous. Is Johnson saying that there is no more formidable political force than himself, when the party is behind him, or no more formidable political force than a united Conservative party focused on the issues that matter?
> 
> His problem is that, no matter what the outcome of the ballot is tonight, it will not show that the party is united. LINK


----------



## andysays (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> And if he wins, under the current rules he can't be challenged for a year, so they will change the rules.
> 
> BTW - I haven't checked this, but is it a uniquely Tory thing to change their leader when in govt? I can't think offhand of Labour ever doing it, though obvs they haven't been in office so many times.



And unless I've forgotten someone, it's actually only Thatcher* who was deposed as PM by being voted out by their own MPs.

Major lost a GE and Cameron chose to resign after losing the Brexit referendum.

May won her VoNC, and then resigned six months or so later.

* so far, obviously...


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I doubt that current sixth-formers have any memory of Tony Blair as prime minister.  Probably not even anyone under 21.  That’s my definition of it being the olden days.



Quite a hardline definition, if anyone over 21 is past it! Anyway, I'm well older than that innit and I assume killer b is too, and what struck me was that it's long enough ago that people like us, who were already adults in Blair's prime, are a bit sketchy on some of the detail.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 6, 2022)

flypanam said:


> I think de Pissall will scrape the vote. I think some tories might think of the damage he could do from the backbenches if they vote him down.



He won't do any damage from the back benches, he would have no interest in continuing to play the MP game and would only be thinking about how to maximize his income.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Well, it isn't very democratic, is it? In the present case if Johnson loses, 200,000 Tories get to choose the next prime minister - subject only to the sifting down to two candidates by the current Tory MPS.
> 
> ETA - at least in Blair's case people knew in advance who he'd be handing over to.



It's not, no. And it's coming back to me that Blair did actually announce the planned departure before that third GE, so people knew it not only in advance but before voting him in.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He won't do any damage from the back benches, he would have no interest in continuing to play the MP game and would only be thinking about how to maximize his income.



I think he'd quit PDQ, wouldn't he. It was only worth being there on the way up to the fancy PM chair.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Quite a hardline definition, if anyone over 21 is past it! Anyway, I'm well older than that innit and I assume killer b is too, and what struck me was that it's long enough ago that people like us, who were already adults in Blair's prime, are a bit sketchy on some of the detail.


Not that people over 21 are past it.  More that if nobody in the most recent two-ish generations has any memory of something, that something is definitely now not a recent thing.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Not that people over 21 are past it.  More that if nobody in the most recent two-ish generations has any memory of something, that something is definitely now not a recent thing.



Look, I'm just trying not to admit I'm heading into the second half of middle-aged, OK


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

andysays said:


> And unless I've forgotten someone, it's actually only Thatcher* who was deposed as PM by being voted out by their own MPs.



She wasn't voted out, she won the first round, and declared her intention to fight on in the second round, her cabinet persuaded her to withdraw.


----------



## andysays (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> She wasn't voted out, she won the first round, and declared her intention to fight on in the second round, her cabinet persuaded her to withdraw.


Yeah, you're right.

So in fact *none* of the Tory PMs have been voted out by their own MPs - maybe Johnson can be the first


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

I think I'm right in saying that Johnson has beaten Brown already in length of tenure, but if he goes soon he could come in behind Neville Chamberlain and Theresa May.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

andysays said:


> Yeah, you're right.
> 
> So in fact *none* of the Tory PMs have been voted out by their own MPs - maybe Johnson can be the first



That's the reason I've concluded I want him to lose, despite seeing the appeal of him just winning and carrying on mortally wounded, he would be absolutely devastated, it would be so bloody funny.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 6, 2022)

I reckon with all those parties, he's got some serious juice on a load of them, that's why they've been reluctant to send letters in. 😝


----------



## Supine (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's the reason I've concluded I want him to lose, despite seeing the appeal of him just winning and carrying on mortally wounded, he would be absolutely devastated, it would be so bloody funny.



Until he gets the sweetener. A knighthood.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 6, 2022)

For those of us not in the UK, where can we watch the proceedings this afternoon? I'd love to be witness to it.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I think I'm right in saying that Johnson has beaten Brown already in length of tenure, but if he goes soon he could come in behind Neville Chamberlain and Theresa May.



He won't beat Brown until Wednesday!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

dessiato said:


> For those of us not in the UK, where can we watch the proceedings this afternoon? I'd love to be witness to it.



The vote is between 6 & 8pm tonight, with the result soon after.

Sky News on youtube will probably be the best for you.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The vote is between 6 & 8pm tonight, with the result soon after.
> 
> Sky News on youtube will probably be the best for you.


I'm quite excited to see it. I have to do a lot of revision for tomorrow, but I'll break for this. The conversation part of my exam, I think, might just revolve around British political history.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> That's got more substance to it than the letter that was circulating anonymously (complaining about all the ways Johnson was making the party unelectable). Looks like a leadership bid.


Definitely a leadership bid or at least an attempt to float one

He mentions the policing bill I think (the noisy protest bit) as something he wasn’t happy with but surely he’d have voted for that?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 6, 2022)

Funny how they suddenly find they've got some kind of moral compass too. 

Voting record - Jesse Norman MP, Hereford and South Herefordshire


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

expecting  torys to vote the right way 




think he'll  edge it and be crowing about his victory later today


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## moochedit (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> And if he wins, under the current rules he can't be challenged for a year, so they will change the rules.
> 
> BTW - I haven't checked this, but is it a uniquely Tory thing to change their leader when in govt? I can't think offhand of Labour ever doing it, though obvs they haven't been in office so many times.


Someone may know more but I don't think its as easy for labour mps to force a leader out under labour's rules. Corbyn managed to stay on despite most of his mps hating him.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2022)

You'd think his best chance would be to focus on "Remember next election we'll be up against STARMER , think about it:  STARMER, you really think we'll lose with me up against Labour led by STARMER?"


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2022)

It'd be brilliant if the vote is 358-1.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

magneze said:


> It'd be brilliant if the vote is 358-1.


be better if 358-0


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



hubris is so often followed by nemesis


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> And if he wins, under the current rules he can't be challenged for a year, so they will change the rules.
> 
> BTW - I haven't checked this, but is it a uniquely Tory thing to change their leader when in govt? I can't think offhand of Labour ever doing it, though obvs they haven't been in office so many times.


wilson - callaghan
blair - brown

not through ejection i grant


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

So he will win, but diminished by the process and unchallenged for a year. A result comrades.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> So he will win, but diminished by the process and unchallenged for a year. A result comrades.



You mean unchallenged until the bi-elections later this month - if he survives this week


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> So he will win, but diminished by the process and unchallenged for a year. A result comrades.



ah the result was him getting booed by a monarchist crowd

that'll finish him quicker than the no confidence vote

would be funny if he got 62 percent of vote less than May


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

We honestly need a wounded bull elephant victory here- he can do so much more damage to his party by winning this vote


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 6, 2022)

BJ might not be out yet, he’s got some pretty heavy hitters in his corner


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> You mean unchallenged until the bi-elections later this month - if he survives this week


they'll have no mechanism to challenge him for 12 months if he wins the vote though


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> they'll have no mechanism to challenge him for 12 months if he wins the vote though



As Brady said this morning, that is currently the position, but the rules can be changed.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> they'll have no mechanism to challenge him for 12 months if he wins the vote though


apart from assassination


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> BJ might not be out yet, he’s got some pretty heavy hitters in his corner



Something about that bloke is unsettling.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Something about that bloke is unsettling.


Could it be the hairstyle of a 15 year old maybe??


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

There's a lot for MPs to consider, what happened when they supported May and the complete shambles that unfolded afterwards will still be fresh in their minds, will they want to repeat that?

Plus partygate has been dragging on for ages and will continue to do so until towards the end of the year at least, when the parliamentary committee will finally report.

There's the mess he made trying to defend Owen Patterson, leaving many of them with egg on their faces, plus the recent bad publicity about meddling with the ministerial code.

The covid inquiry starts next March, which could damage him even further, etc., etc.

And the only reason he ended-up as leader was because he was seen as a election winner, but that's gone now, recently losing around 25% of the council seats they were defending, predications they will lose both by-elections this month by big numbers, polls showing they would only keep 3 out of their 88 target seats in a GE.

Surely that should be enough for them to decide enough is enough, they need to turn the page and move on, installing a new leader with enough time to turn things around before the next GE, if not winning that, at least limiting the damage.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 6, 2022)

I reckon he wins it but by a very very very tight margin, say 9 votes


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)

Someone on Radio 5 just said "Boris is a winner because Starmer is a loser" which isn't a great endorsement.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Everything about that bloke is unsettling.


FTFY


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

The odds are shifting reflecting more people betting on Boris to lose.


----------



## contadino (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Former Treasury minister, Jesse Norman, has sent a letter in.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good letter, a lot of reasons why he can't support him any longer.



Funny how when you read stuff like that, you sometimes realise how fucked up things are. There are households unable to heat their homes or have food on the table, and the Tories are focused on privatising Channel 4 which costs them nothing. It's easy to say 'their priorities are wrong' but that doesn't really come close to how fucked up things have got.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

He's holding a meeting with all Tory MPs at 4pm to canvass beg them for support.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's holding a meeting with all Tory MPs at 4pm to canvass beg grovel on his knees to them for support.


c4u


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Rees-Mogg keeps banging on about Johnson only needing to win by one vote to continue, that from the man that kept calling for May to go after she won by 83 votes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

hmm they deleted it, if it comes back I'l post it back up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Hunt puts the boot in.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

His anti-corruption Tsar has quit, lol


----------



## Supine (Jun 6, 2022)

Ship, Sinking, Leaving, Rats.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

Just seen this.  It may be too late now and the game may be over. Same time, holding it straight away - I think johnson decided the timing iirc - probably helps him i.e. another couple of days allows more support to dribble away and the like of Jeremy Cunt to go on manoeuvres.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Pretty much the punchline of the scorpion and the frog fable - _'it's in my nature'._


----------



## Smangus (Jun 6, 2022)

He's toast , only because they realise they will certainly lose the next GE with him in charge. Without they have a chance to rebrand  . Barf.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> His anti-corruption Tsar has quit, lol



Fuck me, he had an ethics bloke _and _an anti-corruption bloke and he still ends up with a vote of no confidence on the grounds of being a lying cunt.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

The red wall MPs will probably want him out, but also have nowhere else to go.  If the tories go back to someone like Cunt, there's nothing distinctive that seeks to reconnect with northern working class voters (as johnson dishonestly sought to do).  Ha ha.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

This makes interesting reading. A tory MP writes...


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Fuck me, he had an ethics bloke _and _an anti-corruption bloke and he still ends up with a vote of no confidence on the grounds of being a lying cunt.



I wonder if he's had more than two substantive conversations with either of them since taking office?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I wonder if he's had more than two substantive conversations with either of them since taking office?


I'm not sure if they should be on the list of _Worst Jobs in History_ or _Best Sinecures in History_?


----------



## xenon (Jun 6, 2022)

Well, I was wrong. I didn't think they'd get to 54. 

But what the hell, I think he'll survive with 12 - 20 votes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

Here comes Nadine to the rescue.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Here comes Nadine to the rescue.
> 
> View attachment 325827


She'll be offering him out any second now. 'Come on then, you narky blert, I'll fuckin' have you, la'!'


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> This makes interesting reading. A tory MP writes...


Could you give us a quick summary please, as I can't see that without actually downloading.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 6, 2022)

On the bright side for Johnson, he does seem to really enjoy leaving drinks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

From Twatter but, The votes start at 6pm on the 6th day of the 6th month, not that that means anything.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

Excellent video.
Led By Donkeys summarises Johnson's inglorious career, pointing out that all this was known about him before the Tories elected him leader:


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 6, 2022)

I thought I’d have a quick look at John Redwood’s Twitter. Nothing since thanking the local WI or whoever organised a jubilee party. Maybe he can be a stalking horse again


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I thought I’d have a quick look at John Redwood’s Twitter. Nothing since thanking the local WI or whoever organised a jubilee party. Maybe he can be a stalking horse again



He's been busy doing media interviews in support of the twat.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Something about that bloke is unsettling.


Probably the tie... Not a Windsor knot


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

Look at them - the message is you would be nothing without me/him. Classic abuser defence. It’s fucking sickening


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Here comes Nadine to the rescue.
> 
> View attachment 325827


Worth remembering that johnson's government _did _put the very first group of travelers exposed to Covid into compulsory quarantine.  Also, more geneally, his inaction in the first weeks of the outbreak killed tens of thousands.


----------



## contadino (Jun 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Worth remembering that johnson's government _did _put the very first group of travelers exposed to Covid into compulsory quarantine.  Also, more geneally, his inaction in the first weeks of the outbreak killed tens of thousands.


For a lot of people those are negatives, but for the small minority of 200,000 conservative party members who rule over us, they're positives.


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Worth remembering that johnson's government _did _put the very first group of travelers exposed to Covid into compulsory quarantine.  Also, more geneally, his inaction in the first weeks of the outbreak killed tens of thousands.


He repeated his deaths via inaction and delay mistakes when it came to the second wave too. Public perceptions of his pandemic track record ended up more nuanced and far removed from my own opinion, with some thinking he did a good job, because the vaccination campaign wasnt badly mishandled, he eventually acted strongly enough when it came to lockdowns etc, furlough etc made a useful difference to plenty of people. And some people were able to overlook his deadly mistakes because of the enormity of the situation, his own hospitalisation, the mistakes in the years leading up to the pandemic that were not of his making, and mistakes by other parts of the establishment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

update on the "johnson support tally" - interesting



> *John Stevens*, the Daily Mail journalist who has been keeping a tally of the Conservative MPs saying that they will back Boris Johnson in the vote tonight, has just told Radio 4’s World at One that when he conducted a similar exercise on the day of the no confidence vote in Theresa May, by lunchtime she had already received enough public endorsements to be confident of victory.
> 
> But Johnson is nowhere near that point, Stevens said. Johnson needs at least 180 votes to be confident of winning. At the moment he is just at the half way point, according to Stevens’ count.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

aynone doing a poll? 

I vote - booted out in disgrace. And fuck him the vile, toxic shit stain of a human being.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Fuck me, he had an ethics bloke _and _an anti-corruption bloke and he still ends up with a vote of no confidence on the grounds of being a lying cunt.


Tbf the anti corruption  bloke's wife hasn't had a lucrative contract for a while now


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Could you give us a quick summary please, as I can't see that without actually downloading.


Boris is a cunt and his policies are a bag o' shite says a tory MP.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

This is hardly surprising, but shouldn't be allowed, the corrupt cunt.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This is hardly surprising, but shouldn't be allowed, the corrupt cunt.



i hear four people have been promised chancellor of the exchequer and twelve home secretary


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Surely they should get the message that if over a third of their voters want him gone, he needs to go?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> apart from assassination


I do think the CIA have been sadly lacking in this department, it's very disappointing.


----------



## Lurdan (Jun 6, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



Sorry to point this out but "Dame Alun Roberts" is Alan Goodwin, an anti-semitic, homophobic left-conspiraloon.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

David Allen Green reckons Johnson mightn't go even if he loses the VONC, and I reckon he's right. 



> <snip>
> There is no formal mechanism to get rid of him, and - following the 1975 Australian political crisis - the Queen is unlikely to top her jubilee weekend with a sacking on the back of just a party vote.
> 
> It would take a vote of no confidence of the House of Commons in Johnson as a Prime Minister - and even if he lost that, he could seek a general election.
> ...











						Today’s No Confidence Vote from a liberal constitutionalist perspective
					

6th June 2022 Constitutional law should not be exciting. Constitutional law should be dull. This is because constitutional law provides for the parameters of normal political action – and so …



					davidallengreen.com
				



As Brenda from Bristol would say, _You're joking! Not another one!_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Snap poll from yougov of Conservative party members:

Do you think Conservative MPs should or should not vote to remove Boris Johnson as Prime Minister and Conservative Party leader?
Should: 42% Should not: 53%


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

WOMAN GOES TO PARTY WHEN IT WAS ABSOLUTELY FUCKING LEGAL AND THE STANDARD THING PEOPLE DID.




Absolute desperation from GB News kicking in.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Snap poll from yougov of Conservative party members:
> 
> Do you think Conservative MPs should or should not vote to remove Boris Johnson as Prime Minister and Conservative Party leader?
> Should: 42% Should not: 53%
> ...



someone needs to be near Teresa may to hear the cackle if he only scraps home with 53 percent of the vote


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Now, this is very interesting...



> *More than half Tory members want their MPs to get rid of Johnson, ConservativeHome survey suggests*
> 
> The ConservativeHome website has now released the results of its own poll of members on whether or not Tory MPs should vote to remove Boris Johnson and this shows a narrow majority (55%) saying they should get rid of him. Another 41% say the MPs should back him.
> 
> This is worse for Johnson than the YouGov poll covering the same question which found a narrow majority of members saying MPs should not remove Johnson. *It is hard to poll party members propery (because there are relatively few of them), but the ConservativeHome results have a good track record - and their sample today involved more than twice as many members as YouGov’s.   *LINK


----------



## teqniq (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hunt puts the boot in.



Hunt can fuck the fuck off. I, along with I suspect a fair few people have not forgotten what happened with the NHS under his 'stewardship'. I think it has become fairly obvious over the past few months that he is looking to reinvent himself with a leadership bid in mind. Arsehole.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Hunt can fuck the fuck off. I, along with a suspect a fair few people have not forgotten what happened with the NHS under his 'stewardship'. I think it has become fairly obvious over the past few months that he is looking to reinvent himself with a leadership bid in mind. Arsehole.


worked for churchill


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> David Allen Green reckons Johnson mightn't go even if he loses the VONC, and I reckon he's right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not how it works. Lose a VONC and you don't get to call a GE if your party has chosen a new leader who can command the confidence.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 6, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> That's not how it works. Lose a VONC and you don't get to call a GE if your party has chosen a new leader who can command the confidence.


Think he's still prime minister until either he resigns, he dies or the queen sacks him. 

I don't see why it can't be all three, but apparently just one is what's likely.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

If he is forced to resign will go to Windsor to see the queen or will she come back to Buckingham Palace to accept his resignation, or does Charles step in on behalf of the queen?


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Think he's still prime minister until either he resigns, he dies or the queen sacks him.
> 
> I don't see why it can't be all three, but apparently just one is what's likely.


Yes, it's the Prime Minister who gets to call the GE, not the leader of the Tory party.

ETA: https://commonslibrary.parliament.uk/research-briefings/cbp-9308/


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

Poll on tonight's vote - Will the toxic clown get the boot? Poll!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

So they still do that public schoolboy nazi like banging on the table to show support? Vile fuckers


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> If he is forced to resign will go to Windsor to see the queen or will she come back to Buckingham Palace to accept his resignation, or does Charles step in on behalf of the queen?


 
It’s all done by txt these days


 DR QN I RESIGN LOL BORIS / laughing crying emoji


----------



## Garry1603 (Jun 6, 2022)

Will they throw a leaving party for Boris?


----------



## contadino (Jun 6, 2022)

Much like he was praying for Putin to invade Ukraine, I suspect he's now praying for the queen to die so he can claim staying is in the national interest.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2022)

I've just stuck £7.50 on him going.  My wife has pointed out that is probably her winnings from the Grand National (I found it in my betting account).

Stand to win £30 if he leaves.  Nervous.


Artaxerxes said:


> WOMAN GOES TO PARTY WHEN IT WAS ABSOLUTELY FUCKING LEGAL AND THE STANDARD THING PEOPLE DID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

Garry1603 said:


> Will they throw a leaving party for Boris?


I think most of the country will have one if he does go🍾


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)

Having an unwritten constitution means a lot of the consequences of today's vote may come from men {sic} in suits having a word in the shadows.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

Douglas Ross confirms he is voting against the PM even through he withdrew his letter?


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> 9 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also 8 months ago:



> Mr Johnson's close ally Mark Spencer even told us he thought the PM could be in Downing Street for 20 years.



From this crap article Johnson and Starmer: More in common than you might think


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> Also 8 months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> From this crap article Johnson and Starmer: More in common than you might think


God I hope not


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Having an unwritten constitution means a lot of the consequences of today's vote may come from men {sic} in suits having a word in the shadows.


back in the day it was men in grey suits.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 6, 2022)

If he loses and doesn't go, (unlikely, but it is Johnson) I assume there's not a lot he could do has he wouldn't have the confidence of his own party.
But could Queenie sack him? and would I be correct in thinking he could still call a General Election as fuck them all off.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> If he loses and doesn't go, (unlikely, but it is Johnson) I assume there's not a lot he could do has he wouldn't have the confidence of his own party.
> But could Queenie sack him? and would I be correct in thinking he could still call a General Election as fuck them all off.


Are you suggesting that if he loses and has to resign but doesn't and call an Election for his successor and they lose because he threw his toys out the pram and couldn't get his own way?


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> If he loses and doesn't go, (unlikely, but it is Johnson) I assume there's not a lot he could do has he wouldn't have the confidence of his own party.
> But could Queenie sack him? and would I be correct in thinking he could still call a General Election as fuck them all off.


The thought that he could lose and still have the power to call a GE might discourage some from voting against him. It's the nuclear option though. And being Johnson, he'd delay and delay...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

He's managed to put his foot in it again!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's managed to put his foot in it again!



If you're going to shoot yourself in the foot, you might as well shoot both.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 6, 2022)

Nads is swaying around on Sky News. She looks pissed and angry. "how dare they etc". Declared the country was at war. Knows if the PM goes south, so does she. 

He has not got any big hitters doing the rounds today. Her and Rees Mogg mainly.

Plus he has just stated to the MPs he would do the party gate thing all over again.

If not tonight, it is terminal.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Who knows.  🤷‍♂️ 



> *John Stevens *from the Daily Mail has been keeping a tally of Tory MPs who have said publicly that they will vote for Boris Johnson and he is still more than 50 short of the 180 Johnson needs to be sure of victory.
> 
> When Stevens conducted a similar exercise in 2018, Theresa May had got the number of public endorsements she needed from her MPs by lunchtime on the day of the no-confidence vote.  LINK


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

If he loses tonight, I wouldn't discount johnson _thinking _he could stay on and/or call a gen election. However it's not going to happen.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

edited out cos repetition.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> View attachment 325876



Just 2 posts above.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

Wow. Johnsons seem to be following the "lets step on that rake" school of crises management.


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Nads is swaying around on Sky News. She looks pissed and angry. "how dare they etc". Declared the country was at war. Knows if the PM goes south, so does she.
> 
> He has not got any big hitters doing the rounds today. Her and Rees Mogg mainly.
> 
> ...


She said we are at war with Ukraine


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Looks like the timing of this announcement is designed to swing a few more votes against Johnson at the last moment.



> The Labour party has said that tomorrow it will force a vote in the Commons on a motion saying the government should implement in full recommendations from the Committee on Standards in Public Life proposing to beef up the ministerial code. Boris Johnson was widely criticised last week when he issued a revised draft of the code that ignored many of these recommendations and effectively watered down the code in some respects.
> 
> Angela Rayner, the deputy Labour leader, said: "The Committee on Standards in Public Life was founded by Sir John Major a quarter of a century ago but its role has never been more important in upholding standards in the wake of sleaze, scandal and shame.
> 
> Labour is urging MPs of all parties to support this independent, cross-party package of reforms to tackle decaying standards. if they fail to back this move to clean up politics, it is they who will have to look their constituents in the eye. LINK


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Are you suggesting that if he loses and has to resign but doesn't and call an Election for his successor and they lose because he threw his toys out the pram and couldn't get his own way?


Yes, but it's total idle speculation rather than a serious point.


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2022)

I'd quite like him to lose and refuse to go just to see what would happen.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 6, 2022)

magneze said:


> I'd quite like him to lose and refuse to go just to see what would happen.


It could be fun. I would guess that Labour would demand an immediate vote of no confidence in parliament and the tories who voted against Johnson would have little option but to vote with Labour and dissolve their own government. 

But that's why it won't happen.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like the timing of this announcement is designed to swing a few more votes against Johnson at the last moment.


This will go well.


----------



## Sue (Jun 6, 2022)

Anyway, what time will we know the result?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Anyway, what time will we know the result?



Should be between 8 & 9pm


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Anyway, what time will we know the result?


9 pm


----------



## andysays (Jun 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Anyway, what time will we know the result?





> A vote will be held between 18:00 and 20:00 BST on Monday, with the result announced shortly afterwards.



I assume that means this evening


----------



## JimW (Jun 6, 2022)

He can't remain prime minister long if he's not leader of the party, I thought; he's not voted into office, he's there by dint of leading the largest party.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

Result to be announced at 2100

Maybe "Big Dog" is off to the nearest Tory-voting vets, to be put down.


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


>



She mentions The Thick Of It, but watching that I was getting the sense of another comedy classic.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

He seems to be wheedling for das boot here.he cannot be that arrogant can he ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Result to be announced at 2100
> 
> Maybe "Big Dog" is off to the nearest Tory-voting vets, to be put down.


The electric collar


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

He wants out I reckon.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> He wants out I reckon.


Why do you think that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Result to be announced at 2100
> 
> Maybe "Big Dog" is off to the nearest Tory-voting vets, to be put down.


Boxer is going to the knackers


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Why the hell didn't this idiot resign earlier?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2022)

JimW said:


> He can't remain prime minister long if he's not leader of the party, I thought; he's not voted into office, he's there by dint of leading the largest party.


I do find it weird how so many MPs, with talk of "the country elected him to...", seem to forget no-one beyond the borders of his own constituency did anything of the sort.

Predictable, though.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why the hell didn't this idiot resign earlier?




would it have mattered? No one outside his own living room has actually heard of him


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> would it have mattered? No one outside his own living room has actually heard of him



I think you would find that everyone with a vote tonight has heard of him.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

640 × 480


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2022)

The Eurovision voting is more entertaining than this.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> If he is forced to resign will go to Windsor to see the queen or will she come back to Buckingham Palace to accept his resignation



i think HM would go off sick again and let jug ears deal with it.



Storm Fox said:


> But could Queenie sack him? and would I be correct in thinking he could still call a General Election as fuck them all off.



not sure the question's arisen before.  it's probably one of those things where there isn't a written rule, on the expectation that any party leader would do the decent thing and resign as PM.  It may be that the only way he could be sacked as PM is if he lost a confidence vote (as in from the house of commons, not just from the party) - and if that happens, that usually triggers a general election.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2022)

If there is any way he can stay even after losing the vote, I'm sure he would be willing to try it and constitutional crisis  be damned. It wouldn't surprise me if someone had to break his fingers on the way out to stop him clinging to the door frame.


----------



## hegley (Jun 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if someone had to break his fingers on the way out to stop him clinging to the door frame.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> apart from assassination


🤞


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> If there is any way he can stay even after losing the vote, I'm sure he would be willing to try it and constitutional crisis  be damned. It wouldn't surprise me if someone had to break his fingers on the way out to stop him clinging to the door frame.



a pissed Boris finally ejected on the 28th November from a wrecked Downing Street amidst a hail of sound grenades and smoke bombs from the SAS


----------



## Sue (Jun 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> would it have mattered? *No one outside his own living room has actually heard of him*


I reckon even that's debatable.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> If there is any way he can stay even after losing the vote, I'm sure he would be willing to try it and constitutional crisis  be damned. It wouldn't surprise me if someone had to break his fingers on the way out to stop him clinging to the door frame.


Well 








						You’ll need a tank division to drag me out of Downing St, Boris Johnson tells allies
					

Boris Johnson has told allies that he is determined to cling on to power as he prepares to face a confidence vote as soon as this week.Friends say the prime minister is determined to stay in No 10. “He’s making very clear that they’ll have to send a Panzer division to get him out of there,” one seni




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

pundits etc all reckon he will survive. to me its astounding that any tory mp thinks they better off with him. Still think its going to be pretty close


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think we've asked before but, kebabking , any chance there's a few spare?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> pundits etc all reckon he will survive. to me its astounding that any tory mp thinks they better off with him. Still think its going to be pretty close


Pundits are right about half the time on anything where the answer isn't obvious.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> pundits etc all reckon he will survive. to me its astounding that any tory mp thinks they better off with him. Still think its going to be pretty close




Pundits have proven time and again they don't know a fucking thing the last 8 years


----------



## JimW (Jun 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Think we've asked before but, kebabking , any chance there's a few spare?


Just get some Ukrainian lad with a tractor.


----------



## contadino (Jun 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> pundits etc all reckon he will survive. to me its astounding that any tory mp thinks they better off with him. Still think its going to be pretty close


There's a trickle of no confidence voting MPs issuing statements about their votes. They're gonna be fucked if he's not done for. He's nothing if not vindictive.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> There's a trickle of no confidence voting MPs issuing statements about their votes. They're gonna be fucked if he's not done for. He's nothing if not vindictive.


Oh hell yes


----------



## JimW (Jun 6, 2022)

If you come for the king you better not miss.
Should think even a Tory could hit a sack of shit at this range, surely.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think HM would go off sick again and let jug ears deal with it.


Maybe she could send the nonce.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

For info:


> The current payroll vote is between 160 and 170 MPs


so non-payroll = about 190.

Maj of non-payroll cuts in at about 95.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

As a Man United fan, I remember Joey Barton getting sent off for QPR in a game that handed the title to citeh.  He went off trying to twat all and sundry and said afterwards he was trying to take one of the opposition with him.  I'm wondering if johnson could twat kieth on the way out?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

nah he more than likely just go home and bash the missus


----------



## agricola (Jun 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> nah he more than likely just go home and bash the missus



I think you mean stub a lit cigar out on a child


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

and strangle the dog whilst he is at it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> As a Man United fan, I remember Joey Barton getting sent off for QPR in a game that handed the title to citeh.  He went off trying to twat all and sundry and said afterwards he was trying to take one of the opposition with him.  I'm wondering if johnson could twat kieth on the way out?


Someone who worked in telegraph office with him said he was awful to be around, and was often unnerved because of his uncontrollable temper.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> and strangle the dog whilst he is at it


Wouldn't put it past the shitbag.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

I surprise myself that my hatred of him has surpassed that of Thatcher, but fucking hell, what a truly odious human being.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

BBC, so could well be part of expectation management exercise...but a short thread on shy rebel syndrome..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

Political Correspondent for The Guardian...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> BBC, so could well be part of expectation management exercise...but a short thread on shy rebel syndrome..



All those tories giving it 'oh, let's wait for the cops... oh let's wait for Sue Gray... oh, something something' What fucking cowards, they've known all along they've had a narcissist and pathological liar in their midst for years.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

From Theresa May’s former chief of staff...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> All those tories giving it 'oh, let's wait for the cops... oh let's wait for Sue Gray... oh, something something' What fucking cowards, they've known all along they've had a narcissist and pathological liar in their midst for years.


Yep, and they knew that when they put him through to the last two.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 6, 2022)

That's the sallow face of miserable panic I was hoping for


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

if he wins it let it be around the brexit mark


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> From Theresa May’s former chief of staff...



Couldn't agree more


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 6, 2022)

Queenie will be waiting to accept his resignation as the cherry on top of the Jubilee cake


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

she should throw a work event with the people present in the palace and invite him into the middle of it for his regisnation


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 6, 2022)

Away from here I can't see many people saying he's actually going to lose this evening.  Just a question of how small a victory it will be and how damaged he will be.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

result in ten mins...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

seven ...


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

heheheh


----------



## Sue (Jun 6, 2022)

Just wondering whether to get a drink in preparation...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Just wondering whether to get a drink in preparation...


Yes, keep the bottle handy tho


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

My best guess, 185 against him.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Just wondering whether to get a drink in preparation...


I'm off the bevy! What timing.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

3 minutes ;hmm:


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

I reckon 75% non payroll against = 142


----------



## Sue (Jun 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yes, keep the bottle handy tho


Reckon gin'll work either way.


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2022)

200 against, let's be ambitious.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)

211 -v- 148

Not the best result, but good enough for now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

Got a beer in hand, really cant call it.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 6, 2022)

148 against, pretty bad!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 6, 2022)

148 against


----------



## agricola (Jun 6, 2022)

148 lol


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 6, 2022)

No point following the BBC or anything because the result will get posted here first somehow.

e2a: I told you so.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

359 cast. for: 211 Against 148


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2022)

Excellent result


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 6, 2022)

148 against...


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 6, 2022)

Boo


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 6, 2022)

hmm, it goes on becoming more toxic by the day..


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

Hahahahha. Mortally wounded but not dead yet. result!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

Civil war civil war civil war


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 6, 2022)

Out NC's May


----------



## killer b (Jun 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I reckon 75% non payroll against = 142


close!


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

78% of non-payroll against; savage


----------



## Supine (Jun 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I reckon 75% non payroll against = 142



Not a bad guess


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Hahahahha. Mortally wounded but not dead yet. result!


Now he's down it's the best time to give him a proper kicking


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 6, 2022)

Let the clusterfuck continue


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 6, 2022)

Boris Johnson wins a confidence vote by Tory MPs 211 to 148.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 78% of non-payroll against; savage


Nicely placed for some more toxic squabbling


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

good result then - seriously wounded- but will cling on stinking the place out


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2022)

I love it.  He limps on with 40% of his own MPs wanting him gone.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

So what will he do to the 148 I wonder?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 78% of non-payroll against; savage


Think it's a bit unlikely that he got 100% of the payroll vote.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I surprise myself that my hatred of him has surpassed that of Thatcher, but fucking hell, what a truly odious human being.


There's some truth in that 'at least she was competent' cliche. I _would_ rather have a vile PM who's doing what they're doing because they actually believe in it. At least it fuelled fierce ideological opposition. This utterly vacuous vileness with no obvious purpose other than the enrichment of yourself and your mates is even more corrosive, because it fuels such utter cynicism all round.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2022)

Perfect result. Let the tory battle royale commence


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Think it's a bit unlikely that he got 100% of the payroll vote.


Fair point.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

Over 40% of the parliamentary party voted get rid.





(whispered calls) _"resign....resign....resign..." _(/whispered calls)


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2022)

How?????? Fucks sake


----------



## Sue (Jun 6, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Perfect result. Let the *tory battle royale* commence


Now there's an idea to conjure with!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> So what will he do to the 148 I wonder?


Heads on pikes


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2022)

Another year of clusterfuck.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 6, 2022)

Johnson is gonna be a rage-fuelled shit cannon now, make no mistake.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> How?????? Fucks sake



Torys are wankers


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> So what will he do to the 148 I wonder?



Use them as hardcore for the foundations of his never-happening airport on the Isle of Grain?

Hollow them out and use them as tubing for a tunnel between Stranraer and Larne?

Have them frozen in liquid nitrogen and use them as novelty umbrella stands in his walk-in fridge?


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2022)

That’s the two upcoming by-elections lost by the Tories now.  Starmer must be delighted.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 6, 2022)

Bring on the floorshow, gonna lap this one up. He’s fucked. Completely fucked, this is a predictable and bad result for him. Me and my mum gonna be swearing at the telly at PMQ’s.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 6, 2022)

so next up - two by-elections and the parliamentary report into weather the lying cunt is a lying cunt. And the cabinet are spineless fucks. He might still be there at the next election


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

This is a great result. No clean decapitation, but bad enough that he almost certainly won't last long term. So it'll drag on for a bit, as they all turn on each other and he behaves ever more disgracefully, and even the right wing comics turn against him.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 6, 2022)

The margin is a little wider than I'd hoped for but the Tory party is split hugely and has kept hold of someone now widely being described as 'electoral asbestos'.

The longer this runs, the more they are damaged. Frustrating for those hoping for a short-term point and laugh but absolutely a better result to ensure this cabal sink with him at the next GE.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2022)

Can't wait to see a pissed up Nadine facing the press


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

Simon hart toading all over the BBC


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

Boris unique skill is tainting and relying on those who get into bed with him, see Rishi. It’s worked to get him control and means there’s no clear successor waiting given the harrowing attrition of experienced MPs since brexit - a myriad of power blocks means noones got enough oomph to rally the troops. 


Hopefully this blissful train wreck continues to wreak havoc and fully tarnish the bunch of rotten bastards, let the infighting continue and be vicious and bloody


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Can't wait to see a pissed up Nadine facing the press




“THEY DIDNT BOO!”


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> This is a great result. No clean decapitation, but bad enough that he almost certainly won't last long term. So it'll drag on for a bit, as they all turn on each other and he behaves ever more disgracefully, and even the right wing comics turn against him.


It is indeed; not least because 211 vermin MPs have now enraged a huge chunk of their popular support by expressing confidence in blustercunt


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 6, 2022)

It's just a flesh wound.


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2022)

Boris Johnson, just now.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2022)

He knows this is a fucking awful result


----------



## Raheem (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> He knows this is a fucking awful result
> 
> View attachment 325913


Looks quite a lot like he's sitting on the handbrake.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

nicked from have i got news from you twitter

"Fixed penalty notices: 126 Backbones: 148"


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 6, 2022)

It's very funny that they have both wounded him and yet are still tied to the sack of shit. 

I want to see more of those ashen-faced, slurred Dorries performances.

Have they handed the next election to Keef 'Captain Adenoid' Starmer?


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2022)

148  Going to make any Oppostion Day Motion on changes to the Ministerial Code intresting + the enquiry into whether the PM misled Parliament still to come

Over a month til recess and he's wounded


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

I think The country is in for a swathe of cash back here by whatever means he needs to find to make him loved again. This economic pyramid scheme is going to weigh heavily for the foreseeable


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I think The country is in for a swathe of cash back here by whatever means he needs to find to make him loved again. This economic pyramid scheme is going to weigh heavily for the foreseeable


Maybe they'll do that "eat out" thing for a month again


----------



## 8ball (Jun 6, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's very funny that they have both wounded him and yet are still tied to the sack of shit.



Agreed.  Would like to have seen a deeper wound, but still good to see the infighting continuing


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Civil war civil war civil war



i don't think it will be all that civil...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

Hes uncorking a nice magnum of cheeky red now to celebrate.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2022)

Dead man walking , but he'll cling on , two defeats in the upcoming by-elections probably wont change that. The 148 need to vote against government legislation to force him out.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

blustercunt reaction incoming

"it gives me a new mandate" 


yeah fuck off ya daft cockwomble


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Dead man walking , but he'll cling on , two defeats in the upcoming by-elections probably wont change that. The 148 need to vote against government legislation to force him out.


Majority 78  so an awkward squad of 40 would hurt


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Jun 6, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Dead man walking , but he'll cling on , two defeats in the upcoming by-elections probably wont change that. The 148 need to vote against government legislation to force him out.


Isn't there a opposition motion on the government tomorrow they can support


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> He knows this is a fucking awful result
> 
> View attachment 325913


Don't know who that is on the right, but they look like they're holding up a mask of someone else's face over their own...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

close to tears 


that or some lamb leg lines before he came on tv


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2022)

Looks like goldsmith


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

sniffing like Gove in a nightclub


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 6, 2022)

He's going to be insufferable until the bi-elections and then he'll blame everyone else.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

450 to everybody


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 6, 2022)

Moooove on, mooove on .... he was tetchy as fuck being interviewed


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

love the may question


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2022)

rattled and coked up Johnson gives his response

goes all trump "its the media!!!"


----------



## oryx (Jun 6, 2022)

His supporters just parroting what he's saying, get on with the job we were elected to do etc., dodging the obvious.


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2022)

oryx said:


> His supporters just parroting what he's saying, get on with the job we were elected to do etc., dodging the obvious.


Yeah I had to turn the radio off. That nutter Bone was banging on about "illegal immigrants" crossing the Channel. 😁


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

Where is Starmer?


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2022)

Already been on.


----------



## oryx (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Where is Starmer?


Just been shown on News 24.

Whatever he uttered, it was so bland I can't remember a word of it.

Maybe 'and' or 'the'.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 6, 2022)

oryx said:


> Just been shown on News 24.
> 
> Whatever he uttered, it was so bland I can't remember a word of it.
> 
> Maybe 'and' or 'the'.


Just saw him, loads of flags. Bland, weak, contemptible.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Where is Starmer?


He is the invisible man


----------



## oryx (Jun 6, 2022)

Reporter on News 24 reporting against a background of someone playing, very loudly, 'The Lunatics Have Taken Over The Asylum'.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2022)

oryx said:


> Reporter on News 24 reporting against a background of someone playing, very loudly, 'The Lunatics Have Taken Over The Asylum'.




I’ll be putting on _Let’s all drink to the death of a clown_ a lot this week


----------



## A380 (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## steveseagull (Jun 6, 2022)

Oh god!


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 6, 2022)

Two bottles of wine deep at least


----------



## Humberto (Jun 7, 2022)

Anyone seeking and jealously pursuing and guarding their claim to the highest office is definitley a suspected lunatic. Levity aside: to see it as your ultimate aim is ridiculous.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 7, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


>



Great track. Funny, I'd never seen the video before. 🙂


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

With 148 having no confidence in him, you'd think they'd be honour bound (ha ha!) to vote for any Labour motion that is critical of johnson without being a direct vote on the government (I think there's one tomorrow on the standards malarkey that johnson has watered down).  Again though, it was a secret ballot, so I'd guess that less than half of the 148 would vote against him in public.  Yellow bellied shitstreaks that they are.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

Anyway, now that's all over, can we get back to Wagatha Christie?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 7, 2022)

oryx said:


> Just been shown on News 24.
> 
> Whatever he uttered, it was so bland I can't remember a word of it.
> 
> Maybe 'and' or 'the'.



Something about beige


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 7, 2022)

Agree with those who say this is a great result. Long may he limp on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2022)

Daily Star...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like Johnson has lost Murdoch's backing so that's him fucked.


----------



## marshall (Jun 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, now that's all over, can we get back to Wagatha Christie?


New series of Love Island anyone?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Looks like Johnson has lost Murdoch's backing so that's him fucked.



How have you come to that conclusion?

The Sun's leader is calling the rebels pathetic and insisting they need to unite behind him, and their front page accuses them of stabbing him in the back.


----------



## andysays (Jun 7, 2022)

Any hopes Johnson might have had that this would be the end of his problems seem to have been dashed

Time for Johnson to leave - Hague



> The former Conservative leader Lord Hague has called on Boris Johnson to quit as PM, saying he has experienced a "greater level of rejection" than any of his predecessors.
> 
> Writing in the Times, the peer says that while Johnson survived the vote, "the damage done to his premiership is severe. Words have been said that cannot be retracted, reports published that cannot be erased, and votes have been cast that show a greater level of rejection than any Tory leader has ever endured and survived," he writes.
> 
> "Deep inside, he should recognise that, and turn his mind to getting out in a way that spares party and country such agonies and uncertainties."


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 7, 2022)

marshall said:


> New series of Love Island anyone?



Bread and circuses


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> Any hopes Johnson might have had that this would be the end of his problems seem to have been dashed
> 
> Time for Johnson to leave - Hague



Here's Hague's full comment piece - archive.ph



> The nature of this particular revolt makes it qualitatively as well as quantitatively devastating. A fairly narrow victory for Boris Johnson is not the defeat of a rival faction, or the squashing of an alternative candidate, but rather the fending-off of a gathering feeling of hopelessness. It is less likely to prove a turning point than a way marker on an exhausting road to further crises of confidence. That is the worst possible result from the Conservative Party’s point of view. Logically, they should either reconcile themselves to Johnson and get behind him, or decisively eject him and move on to a new leader. It does not seem they have done either.
> A leader has to be able to draw on the great majority of talent in their party, to inspire MPs, members, supporters and voters to fresh efforts to win more election victories in the future. A prime minister has to feel sufficiently secure with his or her own MPs to insist on difficult policy decisions and not fear at any moment a resignation by ministers or a new declaration of opposition from MPs that makes their job impossible. With massive economic and security challenges intensifying, the job cannot be done from a position of weakness, with a sullen and disaffected party.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> How have you come to that conclusion?
> 
> The Sun's leader is calling the rebels pathetic and insisting they need to unite behind him, and their front page accuses them of stabbing him in the back.
> 
> ...



Stabbed by his 148 kids?


----------



## philosophical (Jun 7, 2022)

Every time he encounters a fellow Tory MP, in the back of his mind he has to think are you one who was with me or against me.
A man nobody trusts trusts nobody.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2022)

With all the usual caveats regarding vox pops...on a number of channels yesterday those interviewed that were still favourable towards blustercunt (often “Red Wallers”) almost universally stated the justification that “there was no one else who could lead the party/nation”.

Seems that line has really reasonated with those who want to believe. I suppose it might be inevitable with a “personality” politician at the top with few actual achievements or one that has surrounded himself with incompetents, but it looks also like something that the LP should take notice off.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2022)

He's not going to be happy with the Telegraph running this image in their main article on last night's vote, nor indeed their main cartoon.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 7, 2022)

One reason not to celebrate this: we now have a 'lame duck' PM who is both narcissistic and hawkish, surrounded by venal idiots and desperate to eclipse his public shaming with something/anything else ... _while_ there's a war going on, and _after_ he's already hoisted our flag to one side's mast.

I am not laughing today.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jun 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Later. Lib dems to march on Moscow with no winter uniforms...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 7, 2022)

I think it’s a smart move.  It traps the 148 Tories that voted no confidence in Boris Johnson — either they vote against the government and bring it down or they admit that their principles extend no further than party politics, which the bulk of voters dislike.  At the moment, these MPs can defend themselves to their constitutuents by saying that they also dislike Johnson and voted accordingly. But here they will have to make a public declaration of support for him.

 Of course, the government will actually refuse to give time to the motion of no confidence.  And that makes them look like they’re scared of it — scared of their own MPs.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Trouble with that is that it's more likely to make Tories close ranks. Especially considering the large number who didn't publicly declare their NC vote.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 7, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Trouble with that is that it's more likely to make Tories close ranks. Especially considering the large number who didn't publicly declare their NC vote.


And that’s exactly what the opposition parties want.  They know that the public hate Johnson now, and they want to tar the whole party with that brush.


----------



## andysays (Jun 7, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I think it’s a smart move.  It traps the 148 Tories that voted no confidence in Boris Johnson — either they vote against the government and bring it down or they admit that their principles extend no further than party politics, which the bulk of voters dislike.  At the moment, these MPs can defend themselves to their constitutuents by saying that they also dislike Johnson and voted accordingly. But here they will have to make a public declaration of support for him.
> 
> Of course, the government will actually refuse to give time to the motion of no confidence.  And that makes them look like they’re scared of it — scared of their own MPs.



I'm not sure it's that smart, though it depends in what they hope the result to be.

It seems inevitable that all or almost all those MPs who voted anonymously against Johnson last night will now vote publicly that they have confidence in Johnson's government.

And even though the result of the vote is a foregone conclusion, in a way that last night's vote wasn't, winning it may actually strengthen Johnson's position for the time being.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> It seems inevitable that all or almost all those MPs who voted anonymously against Johnson last night will now vote publicly that they have confidence in Johnson's government.


That’s exactly what they want to happen.


andysays said:


> And even though the result of the vote is a foregone conclusion, in a way that last night's vote wasn't, winning it may actually strengthen Johnson's position for the time being.


With his MPs, possibly.  But the Lib Dems don’t care about that, they care about winning the by-election and winning further constitiuencies in a few years’ time.  Johnson is a toxic brand, and they want to be able to say that the Tory MPs in their target seats all backed him.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 7, 2022)

Keith would probably whip Labour to abstain anyway.


----------



## andysays (Jun 7, 2022)

kabbes said:


> That’s exactly what they want to happen.
> 
> With his MPs, possibly.  But the Lib Dems don’t care about that, they care about winning the by-election and winning further constitiuencies in a few years’ time.  Johnson is a toxic brand, and they want to be able to say that the Tory MPs in their target seats all backed him.



I see your point, but I don't think it's that significant in the up-coming by-election.

Might be significant at the next GE, depending on the circumstances - there's still a good chance Johnson will be gone by then, but if he is, it won't be because of anything the LibDems have done.


----------



## contadino (Jun 7, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I think it’s a smart move.  It traps the 148 Tories that voted no confidence in Boris Johnson — either they vote against the government and bring it down or they admit that their principles extend no further than party politics, which the bulk of voters dislike.  At the moment, these MPs can defend themselves to their constitutuents by saying that they also dislike Johnson and voted accordingly. But here they will have to make a public declaration of support for him.
> 
> Of course, the government will actually refuse to give time to the motion of no confidence.  And that makes them look like they’re scared of it — scared of their own MPs.


No it doesn't. Other than the dozen or so who publicised their vote of no confidence, neither Boris nor the public know who voted for/against him, so they can vote however they want in a parliamentary VoNC.

Am I right in thinking that a parliamentary VoNC would bring down the government and trigger a GE? If so, no Tory would vote for to support that, it's obvious why, and I expect all tory-voting public would agree.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> I'm not sure it's that smart, though it depends in what they hope the result to be.
> 
> It seems inevitable that all or almost all those MPs who voted anonymously against Johnson last night will now vote publicly that they have confidence in Johnson's government.
> 
> And even though the result of the vote is a foregone conclusion, in a way that last night's vote wasn't, winning it may actually strengthen Johnson's position for the time being.


Also, in a sense, there is no 148. With it being a secret ballot, the only ones truly put on the spot are the ones who publicly called for him to go.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> No it doesn't. Other than the dozen or so who publicised their vote of no confidence, neither Boris nor the public know who voted for/against him, so they can vote however they want in a parliamentary VoNC.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that a parliamentary VoNC would bring down the government and trigger a GE? If so, no Tory would vote for to support that, it's obvious why, and I expect all tory-voting public would agree.


Assuming that the overwhelming majority of the 170 MPs on payroll made up the bulk of the 211 voting in confidence, it will be pretty easy for the media to identify most of the 40 backbenchers that voted similarly. The 148 will not easily hide behind the 'secret vote'.


----------



## contadino (Jun 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Assuming that the overwhelming majority of the 170 MPs on payroll made up the bulk of the 211 voting in confidence...


That's a big assumption.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 7, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Keith would probably whip Labour to abstain anyway.


That thought had occurred to me as well.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> No it doesn't. Other than the dozen or so who publicised their vote of no confidence, neither Boris nor the public know who voted for/against him, so they can vote however they want in a parliamentary VoNC.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that a parliamentary VoNC would bring down the government and trigger a GE? If so, no Tory would vote for to support that, it's obvious why, and I expect all tory-voting public would agree.


Also, any tory who votes against the government and/or johnson loses the whip - probably permanently and thus their seat at the next election.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 7, 2022)

My grandad fought in WW2 and he would have been proud to see what Johnson has done for Britain

He was in the SS tho


/ old joke


----------



## flypanam (Jun 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Also, any tory who votes against the government and/or johnson loses the whip - probably permanently and thus their seat at the next election.


Wondering if a general election is a way out of the long civil war for Johnson and the tories. I might put a tenner on early October, before the bills hit.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 7, 2022)

i'd say just after the bills hit and they can spend years blaming Boris for the living crises than ensues


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Wondering if a general election is a way out of the long civil war for Johnson and the tories. I might put a tenner on early October, before the bills hit.


sept at the latest because after that (barring unseasonable heat) attention will be more greatly drawn to the cost of fuel


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i'd say just after the bills hit and they can spend years blaming Boris for the living crises than ensues


sadly johnson is likely to think solely of his own interests rather than those of the country or indeed his party when deciding the date of the next general election


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 7, 2022)

Is it early for any resignations yet as been reported last night?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Is it early for any resignations yet as been reported last night?


yes, tories never get out of bed before 11.30


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 7, 2022)

I hope that Starmer's investigation doesn't result in an FPN as Johnson would pick that time to go to the country. Even though Starmer would do the honourable thing and quit while Johnson lies and doesn't regret it at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I hope that Starmer's investigation doesn't result in an FPN as Johnson would pick that time to go to the country. Even though Starmer would do the honourable thing and quit while Johnson lies and doesn't regret it at all.


i wonder whether shammer would say that any fpn should be tested in the courts where the evidence can be weighed


----------



## magneze (Jun 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I hope that Starmer's investigation doesn't result in an FPN as Johnson would pick that time to go to the country. Even though Starmer would do the honourable thing and quit while Johnson lies and doesn't regret it at all.


Pretty sure the Fixed Term Parliament act means that Labour would need to agree, which they wouldn't.


----------



## andysays (Jun 7, 2022)

magneze said:


> Pretty sure the Fixed Term Parliament act means that Labour would need to agree, which they wouldn't.


I think this has come up before and I was surprised to learn that the FTP act had been repealed or something.


----------



## A380 (Jun 7, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Wondering if a general election is a way out of the long civil war for Johnson and the tories. I might put a tenner on early October, before the bills hit.



I hadn’t thought about this till today. It would be madness for the Tories. But Big Dog’s ego is so big perhaps he’ll do it in the hope / belief that as the rightful ‘king of the world’ as he described himself he will win on the backs of the adoring serfs? 

I bloody hope so…


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2022)

magneze said:


> Pretty sure the Fixed Term Parliament act means that Labour would need to agree, which they wouldn't.





andysays said:


> I think this has come up before and I was surprised to learn that the FTP act had been repealed or something.



Yep, it was scrapped back in May this year.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> I think this has come up before and I was surprised to learn that the FTP act had been repealed or something.


Yep. Bill was passed a couple of months ago. We're as you were on this - election after five years regardless, but a PM can dissolve parliament whenever they want before that. 

LibDems 'in power' - a lasting legacy.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Jun 7, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Trouble with that is that it's more likely to make Tories close ranks. Especially considering the large number who didn't publicly declare their NC vote.


Agreed far better to have a goat the patrolled and attack the changes to the ministerial code


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 7, 2022)

The opposition's debate, standards in public life, has been confirmed to be going ahead this afternoon.


----------



## elbows (Jun 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> I think this has come up before and I was surprised to learn that the FTP act had been repealed or something.


It didnt surprise me because it was really blatant that they only adopted this rule in the first place when a coalition government was formed. They just wanted a way to stop the media & political opponents speculating about the coalition collapsing for its entire lifetime, so we ended up with that bill to serve that situation. It was dressed up as the way things would be from then on, but it always seemed likely that once its original purpose was no longer relevant, and once it became a hindrance to a sitting governments desire to manipulate electoral timing, it would be ditched.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 7, 2022)

Haven't been a fan of Jonathan Pie in the past, but I've got to admit, this made me laugh.









						Opinion | ‘The First Thing You Need to Know About Boris Johnson Is He’s a Liar’
					

To help make sense of the scandal surrounding Britain’s prime minister, we enlisted the help of satirical newscaster, Jonathan Pie.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I hope that Starmer's investigation doesn't result in an FPN as Johnson would pick that time to go to the country. Even though Starmer would do the honourable thing and quit while Johnson lies and doesn't regret it at all.


To be honest, an election with Labour lead by someone other than Starmer would be perfect.  In that kind of scenario there wouldn't be time for a Labour leadership election so Rayner would take over.  Having said that, I've never been that convinced by her performance since becoming deputy.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2022)

the fixed term parliament act was bollocks anyway - 2017 and 2019 elections were held while it was still in place.  

i can't imagine any opposition party saying what amounts to 'no, we don't want a general election, we are quite happy with your lot staying in power until the 5 years is up'


----------



## contadino (Jun 7, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the fixed term parliament act was bollocks anyway - 2017 and 2019 elections were held while it was still in place.
> 
> i can't imagine any opposition party saying what amounts to 'no, we don't want a general election, we are quite happy with your lot staying in power until the 5 years is up'


...except one lead by Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> ...except one lead by Jeremy Corbyn.


That didn't happen though?


----------



## contadino (Jun 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> That didn't happen though?


For about 2 months in 2019, IIRC

ETA: Jeremy Corbyn urged by MPs to resist calls for election


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, an election with Labour lead by someone other than Starmer would be perfect.  In that kind of scenario there wouldn't be time for a Labour leadership election so Rayner would take over.  Having said that, I've never been that convinced by her performance since becoming deputy.



She's far from perfect, but I'd take her over Starmer. And she wouldn't be as shy as Corbyn was about answering back to the inevitable Murdoch press vilification.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> ...except one lead by Jeremy Corbyn.



Corbyn supported both general elections during his tenure as LOTO.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

Still at least we'll be able to buy 5lb of spuds, even if it will cost about the same as a Lamborghini.


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> For about 2 months in 2019, IIRC
> 
> ETA: Jeremy Corbyn urged by MPs to resist calls for election


this story doesn't say that Jeremy Corbyn refused a general election though.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> She's far from perfect, but I'd take her over Starmer. And she wouldn't be as shy as Corbyn was about answering back to the inevitable Murdoch press vilification.


Yeah, absolutely, in the politics of the Labour Party she's about as good as you could get at the moment.  And taking on the Murdoch press, as she did over the 'legs' misogyny might work out rather well.  Don't know what it is though, I like her 'in office' persona a bit less than before she was deputy leader.  

If I was to play the game of 'anarchists choose a Labour leader', it would have to be Burnham (though that's not going to happen till at least 2024).  In the cynical way you do electoral politics, he beats johnson on honesty - well, fucking hell, _I _beat johnson on honesty - doesn't frighten the horses and is northern.  He's also dull, but not in a Starmer kind of way.  Starner is whiny, whipped cur kind of dull, Burnham is solid dull.  Awful politics, but pretty much the mirror image of johnson's lying shitbaggery.

Anyway,  I'd better get back to the anarchism.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 7, 2022)

The fixed term parliament thing is a testament to politicians crude collective self interest.  The one thing it was supposed to do was to stop PMs calling early elections out of pure opportunism (even if it did have provisions that allowed them to suspend it).  And of course what happened was...


----------



## contadino (Jun 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> this story doesn't say that Jeremy Corbyn refused a general election though.


4th September 2019, Labour (under Corbyn) abstained on a motion to repeal the FTPA, knowing that in doing so it would prevent a GE. You may cry 'semantics', but the intention and result are that he refused a GE.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> If I was to play the game of 'anarchists choose a Labour leader', it would have to be Burnham (though that's not going to happen till at least 2024).  In the cynical way you do electoral politics, he beats johnson on honesty - well, fucking hell, _I _beat johnson on honesty - doesn't frighten the horses and is northern.  He's also dull, but not in a Starmer kind of way.  Starner is whiny, whipped cur kind of dull, Burnham is solid dull.  Awful politics, but pretty much the mirror image of johnson's lying shitbaggery.
> 
> Anyway,  I'd better get back to the anarchism.



I haven't been paying very close attention because, well, on this side of the pennines we mostly try to ignore Manchester, but he does seem to have become a little less dull than when he was Labour front bench. More to do with the freedom and status of leading a powerful city as a member of the party in national opposition than some sudden discovery of personality or principles, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> 4th September 2019, Labour (under Corbyn) abstained on a motion to repeal the FTPA, knowing that in doing so it would prevent a GE. You may cry 'semantics', but the intention and result are that he refused a GE.


every single day, from 12 december 2019 to the present moment, boris johnson has refused a general election. and sir keithly shammer has gone along with him. you may cry 'semantics' but the intention and the result are that every day shammer has colluded with johnson in not having a general election.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 7, 2022)

Friend shared this on FB without comment.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, tories never get out of bed before 11.30


...for more than £XX,XXX.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Friend shared this on FB without comment.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326011


Badgers would have been er earthier in his comments


----------



## teqniq (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2022)

teqniq said:


>



Had she done a line before doing that interview?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 7, 2022)

She does one at the end.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 7, 2022)

Good piece by Peter Oborne here:

Boris Johnson: The billionaires' useful idiot


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Jun 7, 2022)

teqniq said:


>



Just a thought but if they keep underlining the current Prime Minister's mendacity it wont do his reputation any favours.  Time for him to move on.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 7, 2022)

He's fucked. I bet he's making promises to all and sundry. You'd hope that the turkeys of the parliamentary Tory party understand that 'assurances only bind those that receive them'. And his assurances were _always _worth fractions of fuck all.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 7, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> He's fucked. I bet he's making promises to all and sundry. You'd hope that the turkeys of the parliamentary Tory party understand that 'assurances only bind those that receive them'. And his assurances were _always _worth fractions of fuck all.




The main beneficiary of Johnson’s largesse is Boris Johnson and any promised commitments are neither binding nor commitments


I’m not sure how you can support him for 15 years(!) without noticing that he’s literally a lying entitled bully within that time. Speaks well of some MPs powers of observation and what they value


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 7, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The main beneficiary of Johnson’s largesse is Boris Johnson and any promised commitments are neither binding nor commitments
> 
> 
> I’m not sure how you can support him for 15 years(!) without noticing that he’s literally a lying entitled bully within that time. Speaks well of some MPs powers of observation and what they value



There's fuck all wrong with their powers of observation. They've got an eagle eye for the main chance, and for spotting which side of the bread is buttered.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2022)

flypanam said:


> I think de Pissall will scrape the vote. I think some tories might think of the damage he could do from the backbenches if they vote him down.


I think he'll fuck off the minute he's deposed. I can't see him tolerating being on the back benches with all the oiks and day-boys.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think he'll fuck off the minute he's deposed. I can't see him tolerating being on the back benches with all the oiks and day-boys.



or putting up with the 'chicken feed' salary of a back bench MP


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 7, 2022)

teqniq said:


>



The fact I thought that was genuine until quite late on says a lot about the current Tory party.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 8, 2022)

I can't stop giggling at this. What a sack of shit. Probably should have put it in the bandwidth thread, but who doesn't need a chuckle or even a smile on here.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2022)

When a bin bag full of custard has more charisma than the opposition.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 8, 2022)

Humberto said:


> When a bin bag full of custard has more charisma than the opposition.


you spelt bluster wrong


----------



## MrSki (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 8, 2022)

If you click on her profile you will see she is the Estonian Minister for Peas.


----------



## flypanam (Jun 8, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> If you click on her profile you will see she is the Estonian Minister for Peas.


Read that as Etonian…


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 8, 2022)

MrSki said:


>



The next Mrs Johnson


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 8, 2022)

I thought Johnson and Trump a very suitable pair.

Perhaps an amusing coincidence of a kind that would make the average ten year old snigger, but Trump is British slang for fart, whilst Johnson is American slang for penis.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 8, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Read that as Etonian…


I'd vote for a young Estonian over and old Etonian.


----------



## Serene (Jun 8, 2022)

I think its certainly possible that theres more than one Judas in his disciples. Gove likes to lurk in the shadows betraying people, and duplicity and perfidy are tory trademarks. They should have a few more backstabbing parties. Catering can supply the canapes.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 8, 2022)

I'll pass on the Estonian PM. A position moderately to the left of Steve Baker counts as radical in Estonian politics. Friedmanite flat-earth loons.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2022)

Serene said:


> I think its certainly possible that theres more than one Judas in his disciples. Gove likes to lurk in the shadows betraying people, and duplicity and perfidy are tory trademarks. They should have a few more backstabbing parties. Catering can supply the canapes.



Quite likely, particularly as they all know perfectly well that he'd sell any of them out without batting an eyelid the moment it was convenient to him.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The next Mrs Johnson


I think she probably has much higher standards.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 8, 2022)

BTW, my facial recognition is a bit crap so can someone please tell me who's on the right (sc. the other person) in this photo?


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 8, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> BTW, my facial recognition is a bit crap so can someone please tell me who's on the right (sc. the other person) in this photo?
> 
> View attachment 326258



Nadine Dorries in disguise


----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2022)

contadino said:


> That's a big assumption.





bluescreen said:


> BTW, my facial recognition is a bit crap so can someone please tell me who's on the right (sc. the other person) in this photo?
> 
> View attachment 326258


Knew I'd seen her somewhere before...


----------



## killer b (Jun 8, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> BTW, my facial recognition is a bit crap so can someone please tell me who's on the right (sc. the other person) in this photo?
> 
> View attachment 326258


I think she's in the front seat of the car, and is presumably a copper or suchlike


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think she's in the front seat of the car, and is presumably a copper or suchlike


Except ISTR I saw a larger version where he has his hand on the steering wheel. Baffling.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 8, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Except ISTR I saw a larger version where he has his hand on the steering wheel. Baffling.


Left hand drive?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 8, 2022)

back seat driver


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2022)

Oh I do hope he has to pay back half a million. Even less of a pot to piss in.








						Dominic Cummings can’t keep his mouth shut
					

When it comes to gossiping about Carrie Johnson, Cummings isn't tight-lipped




					www.theneweuropean.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh I do hope he has to pay back half a million. Even less of a pot to piss in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plus interest i hope


----------



## Petcha (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm too young to remember Thatcher really. But this new policy on buying your own place that the twat's announcing today, what's the actual problem with it? 

Please forgive my ignorance on this subject. I'm aware it will be a controversial topic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I'm too young to remember Thatcher really. But this new policy on buying your own place that the twat's announcing today, what's the actual problem with it?
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance on this subject. I'm aware it will be a controversial topic.


it removes a house or flat from housing stock, meaning that that property won't ever be available for people on the waiting list. plus (and potential purchasers should know this) repairs to the fabric of the property, particularly for flats, get charged to owners, because if you buy a flat in a block you still need the roof and you'll have to pay your share for repairs benefitting all properties.


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2022)

Because they don't build new social housing to replace the one sold, and have you seen the waiting lists?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 9, 2022)

killer b said:


> Because they don't build new social housing to replace the one sold, and have you seen the waiting lists?



He's claiming they'll build one new home for every one bought. This sounds absolutely fucking nonsense of course. 

What's his motivation for this?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2022)

a Tories motivation for lying do they need one


for Boris it's just another desperate plan to relive history to try to curry favour with the public


----------



## two sheds (Jun 9, 2022)

Tories fail to build any of 200,000 starter homes promised in 2015, says watchdog
					

National Audit Office says no starter homes have been built despite election pledge




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> What's his motivation for this?


homeowners are more likely to vote tory


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> He's claiming they'll build one new home for every one bought. This sounds absolutely fucking nonsense of course.
> 
> What's his motivation for this?




Desperation 

It’s something that’s been mooted by several PMs in the past and it’s bollocks. Aside from the stock issues… 

Housing associations are also private corporations not run by the government, they are also one of the few industries building mildly affordable housing


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> He's claiming they'll build one new home for every one bought. This sounds absolutely fucking nonsense of course.
> 
> What's his motivation for this?


It's the same policy Thatcher introduced isn't it? I wasn't around then but sure people can already do this. 

It's fucking shit for renters and people who can't get into social housing. My brother bought his 3 bedroom home for peanuts from the council sold it for a profit and I think the plan is for then to turn it into an MMO. No new social housing in that area.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2022)

so after trying to revive right to buy

where do you think the twat is going to suggest buying a nonsensical bridge to later today Narnia or middles earth


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> He's claiming they'll build one new home for every one bought. This sounds absolutely fucking nonsense of course.
> 
> What's his motivation for this?


well known liar makes a claim
I wonder how it'll pan out


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 9, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> It's the same policy Thatcher introduced isn't it? I wasn't around then but sure people can already do this.
> 
> It's fucking shit for renters and people who can't get into social housing. My brother bought his 3 bedroom home for peanuts from the council sold it for a profit and I think the plan is for then to turn it into an MMO. No new social housing in that area.


Ah I see housing associations just caught up.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2022)

I’d love to see a breakdown of that £32b and see who has actually lost what. 

Also, £32bn is actually more like £450 per person. Maybe they are thinking of per household?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I’d love to see a breakdown of that £32b and see who has actually lost what.
> 
> Also, £32bn is actually more like £450 per person. Maybe they are thinking of per household?


Suspect it comes from this report from last year, which calculated that the cost was £480 per person at that point, with an additional cost of £720 projected up to December.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 9, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh I do hope he has to pay back half a million. Even less of a pot to piss in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.

Separately, I thought this was a bit twattish:



> the toothsome “first lady”


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Separately, I thought this was a bit twattish:


Surely the queen is the UK's first lady. Or rather Prince Philip was the UK's first gent


----------



## kabbes (Jun 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Suspect it comes from this report from last year, which calculated that the cost was £480 per person at that point, with an additional cost of £720 projected up to December.


Ta. Interesting but somewhat out of date — things have actually gone much better than the initial forecast until Russia invaded, at which point the fallout can hardly be blamed on Brexit. More pertinently, though, the “loss” seems to largely be calculated from a drop in GDP. It’s a big leap to the idea that this drop would have otherwise been in the pockets of the average family. I mean, we’ve had astonishing increases in real GDP since the 1970s but the average worker hasn’t seen any of it.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely the queen is the UK's first lady.


Eve.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely the queen is the UK's first lady. Or rather Prince Philip was the UK's first gent



No, I see where you're going but the correct etiquette establishes her title as First Lizard.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Separately, I thought this was a bit twattish:


Can't expect anything else from a twat.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 9, 2022)

By the way, I've lumped on Liz Truss for next Tory leader.

I've been wrong loads lately so law of averages says this is what will happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2022)

SpackleFrog said:


> No, I see where you're going but the correct etiquette establishes her title as First Lizard.


True


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2022)

SpackleFrog said:


> By the way, I've lumped on Liz Truss for next Tory leader.
> 
> I've been wrong loads lately so law of averages says this is what will happen.


I misread that as you'd humped Liz truss and I nearly spat tea on the screen


----------



## Raheem (Jun 9, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I misread that as you'd humped Liz truss and I nearly spat tea on the screen


I read it as "I've lumped on Liz Truss", and likewise.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 9, 2022)

Profits/dividends-price spirals fine, though.
Cunts.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 9, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I'm too young to remember Thatcher really. But this new policy on buying your own place that the twat's announcing today, what's the actual problem with it?
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance on this subject. I'm aware it will be a controversial topic.


I was in my late teens/early 20's when Right To Buy was introduced, it was massively popular. I had loads of mates whose parents promptly bought theirs for a knockdown price. I can understand why BoZo wants to rediscover the magic. (Is there anyone out there dumb enough to believe this isn't a distraction from Partygate?) 
I don't think it will work this time around though, back then most council house tenants were working class families at the lower end of the income scale, for them it was a great deal. These days the bulk of housing association/council tenants are people relying at least partly on benefits. 
What might win him some votes is extending the Right To Buy to tenants renting from private landlords but no UK government (not even the Mythical Corbyn Regime That Never Was) would ever introduce a law enabling one private citizen to force another one to sell their property regardless of whether it's a good idea or bad idea or a vote winner.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2022)

How are they proposing to make firms sell if they dont want to? Everyone has a right to buy anyway but forced to sell?

This will only help the kids of well off people who will now be able to put any benefit into mortgages that mummy and daddy have given them a deposit for. A crafty bribe of middle class voters poorly dressed up as helping poor.

How many affordable homes were built after the last tory promise to build they made 7 years ago, wasnt it zero?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Profits/dividends-price spirals fine, though.
> Cunts.
> 
> View attachment 326452



hmm so every year these cunts award themselves 2 grand

but its bad for us Plebs

 

Levelling up my fucking arse


----------



## Ming (Jun 10, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Profits/dividends-price spirals fine, though.
> Cunts.
> 
> View attachment 326452


I’m 54. It’s the same fucking playbook and rational every time the cunts are in power. Even the justifcations and rhetoric are the same. But it works so they repeat it.


----------



## magneze (Jun 10, 2022)

The policy is so stupid, out of touch and irrelevant to the current situation.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 10, 2022)

its more about him winning over his own mps than appealing to the public. but they come from different factions - "red wallers" arent going to be keen on uber thatcherite deregulation, cost cutting  to fund tax cuts agenda that the swivel eyed brexity types get a hard on for.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 10, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> its more about him winning over his own mps than appealing to the public. but they come from different factions - "red wallers" arent going to be keen on uber thatcherite deregulation, cost cutting  to fund tax cuts agenda that the swivel eyed brexity types get a hard on for.


This has to be right. If you take Wakefield, about 5% of the population live in HA-rented housing (based on a quick Google), so there's no way that it's a killer way of bribing the electorate, even if it might be attractive to some.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 10, 2022)

This seems a fairly good summary


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 10, 2022)

It's the Partridge Monkey Tennis approach to policymaking. All he wants is a second series. Pathetic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 10, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's the Partridge Monkey Tennis approach to policymaking. All he wants is a second series. Pathetic.


he should have a second series, in which our hero has been transported to the south atlantic to serve his new masters pending being changed into pengo pellets


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jun 10, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's the Partridge Monkey Tennis approach to policymaking. All he wants is a second series. Pathetic.


Homeless Hostelling with Chris Eubank


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he should have a second series, in which our hero has been transported to the south atlantic to serve his new masters pending being changed into pengo pellets



More likely patronising the Geordie gopher in a travel lodge on the outskirts of Norwich whilst dreaming up piliots such as _Food Bank Javelin Wars_


----------



## stavros (Jun 10, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's the Partridge Monkey Tennis approach to policymaking. All he wants is a second series. Pathetic.


Testing out the Cabinet table:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 11, 2022)

Looks like he could be facing another vote of no confidence soon. 



> Now backbenchers are gearing up to react to a double defeat in this month’s by-elections in Tiverton & Honiton and Wakefield by getting local Conservative association chairmen to trigger a confidence vote of their own in the PM.
> 
> Under a rarely-used rule of the Tory constitution, just 65 local party chairmen are needed to call an extraordinary general meeting (EGM) of the National Conservative Convention (NCC), an 800-strong body that represents the rank and file.
> 
> The obscure rule was first discovered by Brexiteers including Jacob Rees-Mogg who plotted to unseat Theresa May in 2019 over her failure to get Brexit legislation passed by a hung Parliament.





> Once a meeting is called, a motion of no confidence in Johnson would be held. Although the result is non-binding, its symbolic power would be substantial, rebel MPs believe, and could offer ministers and even Cabinet ministers a reason to stage a wave of resignations. May survived a confidence vote by her MPs in December 2018, and under rules of the backbench 1922 Committee could not be challenged again for another year.
> 
> But grassroots activists successfully triggered an emergency meeting of the NCC for June 2019. Their petition at the time declared “we no longer feel that Mrs May is the right person to continue as Prime Minister” and planned to use their meeting to pass a motion to that effect.
> 
> In the end, the meeting never happened because May bowed to pressure to resign just a few weeks beforehand. As well as the prospect of a new challenge by MPs, the threat of the ignominy of such a damning verdict being passed by the “voluntary” wing of the Tory party was enough to force her hand.











						Tory rebels in new plot to oust Boris Johnson using obscure rule
					

Rebels believe they could mobilise rank and file Tories against the Prime Minister using the Conservative Party Constitution should the Wakefield and Tiverton and Honiton by-elections be lost




					inews.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jun 11, 2022)

He lies, cheats steals ideas, is selfish etc etc and that's by those who have worked closely with him. It was the Stooges who voted to keep him in.








						BBC World Service - The Real Story, The rocky road ahead for Boris Johnson
					

Britain’s PM narrowly wins a confidence vote. But how much longer can he hang on?




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 12, 2022)

This should be interesting, it doesn't say which channel it will be on, hopefully a free-to-air one.



> The Tories’ strained relationship with broadcasters may be about to get even frostier.
> 
> Chums is a forthcoming TV series about the Oxford University days of Boris Johnson, Michael Gove, David Cameron, George Osborne, Dominic Cummings and Jacob Rees-Mogg.
> 
> Unseen pictures from photographer Dafydd Jones’s library also feature in the six-part series, including one similar to this snap of Boris at the Sultans Ball. The series is based on a book by Simon Kuper, who says: ‘When you see these people at 18, you immediately recognise them. It’s spooky how they haven’t changed.





> ‘Oxford is a virtual film set. Harry Potter was filmed there. Boris and Co were like wizards without the magic. Certainly, they were as far removed from the lives of ordinary folk as Harry Potter.’
> 
> Unseen pictures from photographer Dafydd Jones’s library feature in a new six-part series, called Chums, including one similar to this snap of Boris Johnson at the Sultans Ball during his time at Oxford University.







__





						Latest Celebrity, Business and Tech | Celebrity Gig Magazine
					

CelebrityGig Magazine is a platform with credible and trusted, local and foreign entertainment, exclusive celebrity news, business and tech stories on the go




					celebritygig.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> He lies, cheats steals ideas, is selfish etc etc and that's by those who have worked closely with him. It was the Stooges who voted to keep him in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's well worth a listen, they are not exactly holding back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> He lies, cheats steals ideas, is selfish etc etc and that's by those who have worked closely with him. It was the Stooges who voted to keep him in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


surprised and disappointed by iggy pop and bandmates


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> He lies, cheats steals ideas, is selfish etc etc and that's by those who have worked closely with him.* It was the Stooges who voted to keep him in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely this is: 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Surely this is:
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Johnson wowed tory mps with a performance of I wanna be your big dog


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Johnson wowed tory mps with a performance of I wanna be your big dog


it was no fun though


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> it was no fun though


everyone wished he'd died during 1969


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone wished he'd died during 1969


Or even 1970.It would have stopped him playing fast and Loose with the truth and treating those not useful to him as Dirt. Unfortunately  he didn't  so it's  welcome to the Funhouse.

Cheers   -  Louis MacNeice


----------



## two sheds (Jun 12, 2022)

haven't heard of thepavlovictoday but ...









						Exclusive: Boris Johnson demanded Conservative MPs take photos of their confidence vote to show they were loyal to him in a secret ballot - The Pavlovic Today
					

Boris Johnson wanted Conservative MPs to take photos of their confidence vote to show they were loyal to him in a secret ballot.




					thepavlovictoday.com
				






> Boris Johnson, according to the source who was privy to the pressures made by No 10 Downing Street ahead of the vote, “*demanded a photo of the filled-in ballot paper with a vote of confidence in him*.”
> 
> This would have broken the democratic principle of the 1922 committee confidence vote being a secret ballot, the 1922 committee source told The Pavlovic Today.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> haven't heard of thepavlovictoday but ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All 359 Conservative MPs took part in the ballot. Despite Johnson winning the ballot by 211 vote for him he was shocked that 148 Conservative MPs voted no-confidence in him.

Shocked! Kinell, he's fucking arrogant and deluded.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 12, 2022)

That would go well.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 13, 2022)

Please let them be this fucking stupid.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> haven't heard of thepavlovictoday but ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mention in that article of Johnson's "patsy" Heather Wheeler, she of the "godawful places" slur last week. Johnson attempted to get her voted in as Chair of the 1922 Committee,  but as is common with his little plans, he failed.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> That would go well.





Sound


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Please let them be this fucking stupid.



They do it in Manchester because it has the only police force outside London with enough cops to protect them.

They put barriers up across the tram lines. To help them intercept any nefarious person who might think to sneak into the conference venue disguised as a tram.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This should be interesting, it doesn't say which channel it will be on, hopefully a free-to-air one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gratifies me to recall that "chum" is the name for the buckets of entrails and bloody body parts that are thrown in the sea to attract sharks.

I wonder if Pickman's model might be prepared to sacrifice his penguins' wellbeing to see the "chums" turned into "chum"?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 13, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Please let them be this fucking stupid.


It does feel like some serious rioting is long overdue... <whistles tunelessly>


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2022)

Please let them do this. A great time to work in the hospitality sector


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It gratifies me to recall that "chum" is the name for the buckets of entrails and bloody body parts that are thrown in the sea to attract sharks.
> 
> I wonder if Pickman's model might be prepared to sacrifice his penguins' wellbeing to see the "chums" turned into "chum"?


sharks demand pedigree 'chum' and i'm not sure johnson meets their exacting standards


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 13, 2022)

I get the feeling that this could be the issue that brings down the government. Especially after the Ukrainian refugee crisis, I think a lot of people are now thinking more about refugees and while the 'send 'em back' crowd are the loudest at shouting, most people haven't thought much about it and parrot what The S*n and Fail say, but now those people are thinking more about refugees and seeing it all rather unfair.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 13, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I get the feeling that this could be the issue that brings down the government. Especially after the Ukrainian refugee crisis, I think a lot of people are now thinking more about refugees and while the 'send 'em back' crowd are the loudest at shouting, most people haven't thought much about it and parrot what The S*n and Fail say, but now those people are thinking more about refugees and seeing it all rather unfair.


I admire your optimism and I hope it works out like that. But over 20 years of this shit will take a long time to shift.


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> That would go well.



Channel Four could televise it. I'd pay to view.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2022)

A380 said:


> Channel Four could televise it. I'd pay to view.


why watch history when you could go to liverpool and help make it?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2022)

Johnson should do an open top bus tour of Liverpool with his cabinet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Johnson should do an open top bus tour of Liverpool with his cabinet


johnson should invite the denizens of liverpool to perform open air open heart surgery upon him


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2022)

The appeal has been unsuccessful, the flight is going to Rwanda tomorrow.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

Source?


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 13, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Johnson should do an open top bus tour of Liverpool with his cabinet


And if that happens, the rest of us should crowd fund the purchase of tens of thousands of eggs to place at the disposal of the good people of Liverpool.
Perhaps then Bozo the Buffoon really will have egg on his face - literally and not just metaphorically.

I'd chip in a few dozen eggs for such a worthy cause. I think most of us would. lol


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Source?



It was breaking news on Sky at the time I posted, so nothing was online, but it is now.









						Rwanda asylum plan: Court allows first flight to go ahead
					

The UK government's first flight taking asylum seekers to Rwanda will now go ahead tomorrow evening.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2022)

srb7677 said:


> And if that happens, the rest of us should crowd fund the purchase of tens of thousands of eggs to place at the disposal of the good people of Liverpool.
> Perhaps then Bozo the Buffoon really will have egg on his face - literally and not just metaphorically.
> 
> I'd chip in a few dozen eggs for such a worthy cause. I think most of us would. lol



Forget eggs, go with tomatoes.

Tinned ones.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Forget eggs, go with tomatoes.
> 
> Tinned ones.


Catering size?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was breaking news on Sky at the time I posted, so nothing was online, but it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm feeling the need to go and protest somewhere tomorrow...home office, downing Street or an airport?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was breaking news on Sky at the time I posted, so nothing was online, but it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the whole waffling shit show. I really thought it was going to get fucked off. . Imagine being them poor souls right now.


----------



## Voley (Jun 13, 2022)

He was down the end of our road today, I've just heard.

I would've had the muckspreader handy if I'd known.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

Hopefully the Rwandan appeals are not over yet and if it ever happens, I am sure there will be a lot of security necessary for both local demonstrations and the refugees fighting like hell, that is unless they have been sedated.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was breaking news on Sky at the time I posted, so nothing was online, but it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to that article there are only expected to 8 deportees on it, is it a dedicated flight or a scheduled one?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> According to that article there are only expected to 8 deportees on it, is it a dedicated flight or a scheduled one?


Can be either, though I would guess this flight will be single dedicated from an RAF base to keep media and protesters away.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

Is it even possible to get a scheduled direct flight from the UK to Rwanda?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> They do it in Manchester because it has the only police force outside London with enough cops to protect them.
> 
> They put barriers up across the tram lines. To help them intercept any nefarious person who might think to sneak into the conference venue disguised as a tram.


I remember in 2005 or so, running an anarchist film/bookfair in Newcastle on the same weekend as the Labour Party regional conference was the other side of the river in Gateshead.  We were all planning for getting shut down or some degree of hassle from the filth.  In the end, one copper came wandering in and said, 'oh, I thought I'd call in and see what all this was about'.  Then about 30 seconds later he got distracted and started paying more attention to a passing noisy stag party.

((((Not as dangerous as we thought we were))))


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Is it even possible to get a scheduled direct flight from the UK to Rwanda?


I have been but via Nairobi, so possibly not. It is also a country I wouldn't want to live in due to the authoritarian  government  and massive Chinese investment. That said I really enjoyed  my time there and found it better organised and having better infrastructure than Unganda which I also went to. Suffice to say that Rwanda is being used in an intimidatory way.

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2022)

I'm angry about this both in terms of it happening and also if/when it doesn't.  In every respect it's racist, colonialist and fucks with people's lives.  But the other side of it is that it will be quietly shelved in 2 years or so, making it a gross act of stupidity, public policy wise.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I have been but via Nairobi, so possibly not. It is also a country I wouldn't want to live in due to the authoritarian  government  and massive Chinese investment. That said I really enjoyed  my time there and found it better organised and having better infrastructure than Unganda which I also went to. Suffice to say that Rwanda is being used in an intimidatory way.
> 
> Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


Rwanda isn't exactly known for its good human rights. It isn't exactly known for looking after deportees, look at what happened to the Israeli's, which is why so many people from all walks of life are scandalised by it. 
NB I note Denmark has similar plans afoot 😮





						Rwanda Archives
					

Every year, Amnesty International evaluates the human rights situation in countries around the world. Stay up to date and learn about key human rights issues in Rwanda




					www.amnesty.org


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 13, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> According to that article there are only expected to 8 deportees on it, is it a dedicated flight or a scheduled one?



Apparently it was due to be 132 and for whatever reasons it's now only 8.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently it was due to be 132 and for whatever reasons it's now only 8.


Individual appeals on the grounds of experience of human trafficking, torture and trauma; just shows how little regard those 'in charge' have for the those condemned to the consequences of the headline grabbing initiatives. There must be a word for this behaviour.


Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 13, 2022)

Which airline is allowing their planes to be used for this? 
Massive boycotts should be taking place against them and opposition MP's should be asking about the costs especially if only 8 people on a 737/747 are being deported to Rwanda.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

Callous, hard hearted, in human, inhumane, bully....


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Which airline is allowing their planes to be used for this?
> Massive boycotts should be taking place against them and opposition MP's should be asking about the costs especially if only 8 people on a 737/747 are being deported to Rwanda.


See above....private charter or forces, probably.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 13, 2022)

From today's guardian 
" Activists believe that the flight could take off from either Stansted airport or RAF Lyneham. A Spanish airline has reportedly agreed to undertake the deportation flight on behalf of the Home Office.".
Is someone who works for HM customs who helps with deportations worse than a Tory?


----------



## Cerv (Jun 13, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> According to that article there are only expected to 8 deportees on it, is it a dedicated flight or a scheduled one?


it's a charter. so god knows how much the home office are spending per seat on this.



quiet guy said:


> Which airline is allowing their planes to be used for this?
> Massive boycotts should be taking place against them and opposition MP's should be asking about the costs especially if only 8 people on a 737/747 are being deported to Rwanda.


Guardian mentions it's a Spanish airline but doesn't name which. 


> Activists believe that the flight could take off from either Stansted airport or RAF Lyneham. A Spanish airline has reportedly agreed to undertake the deportation flight on behalf of the Home Office.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 13, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Which airline is allowing their planes to be used for this?
> Massive boycotts should be taking place against them and opposition MP's should be asking about the costs especially if only 8 people on a 737/747 are being deported to Rwanda.





hash tag said:


> See above....private charter or forces, probably.



Freedom from Torture are saying Privilege Style, who've now set their twitter account to private. 

Freedom from Torture on twitter re Rwanda flights 

Petition to airlines not to send refugess to Rwanda:
https://secure.freedomfromtorture.org/page/107146/action/1 

Change petition (to government, for what it's worth): 
Sign the Petition


----------



## Supine (Jun 13, 2022)

Apparently the number being deported has just reduced from 8 to 7.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Is it even possible to get a scheduled direct flight from the UK to Rwanda?


They are chartering these people to do it:





						Privilege Style - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2022)

They got a jet parked up in Manchester tonight. A dinky 757. Looks to be a chapter fir holibobs tho


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 14, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> They got a jet parked up in Manchester tonight. A dinky 757. Looks to be a chapter fir holibobs tho


Sky have a picture of whay they claim is a 767 on an MOD runway in Wiltshire (which would be Lyneham) waiting. Apparently also 1 and possibly 2 of the 4 appeals being heard have failed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Looks to be a chapter fir holibobs tho


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 14, 2022)

Ducking spekking


----------



## 2hats (Jun 14, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Sky have a picture of whay they claim is a 767 on an MOD runway in Wiltshire (which would be Lyneham) waiting.


Flew into Boscombe Down this morning.
​


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2022)

2hats said:


> Flew into Boscombe Down this morning.
> View attachment 327210​




A 767 for 8 passengers? The climate crisis is going to create a shed-load more refugees, this is some kind of death-spiral...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A 767 for 8 passengers? The climate crisis is going to create a shed-load more refugees, this is some kind of death-spiral...


R4 said it cost half a million quid too, just for this flight, could pay the poor people to go anywhere


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 14, 2022)

Truss says there were 130+ originally booked but that got whittled down to 7 or 8. I suspect there will be at least 5, 3 or 4 don't seem to have (or be able to) made an appeal and 1 guy has definitely been told he's going by a judge.
Those that have been pulled haven't been given asylum they've been given the chance to jump through some more hoops to avoid being sent. Some will succeed and some will be on later flights.
It sets a trend which is what they want. The protests against the second one will be less intense and more significantly less reported. The third even more so and so on. The Daily Fail is worth a read at the moment, it's alternating between frothing with rage at the thought of the flight being stopped whilst chuckling with glee at the thought of it happening. According the Daily Fail poll 44% support the policy and 40% oppose it, which makes me wonder about the other 16%, I would definitely have thought this isn't the sort of thing where people can't be arsed either way.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2022)

Note there's a thread on this -









						The Home Office and UK government policy concerning asylum seekers
					

I've been mulling over creating a thread specific to this issue for a while now because it's not just about the 'stupidity' of Patel is it? It's more than that. This government is very obviously specifically pandering to racists and the Home Office whilst it has some good people working in it...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 14, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> It sets a trend which is what they want. The protests against the second one will be less intense and more significantly less reported. The third even more so and so on.



That definitely isn't what they want. This is them trying to ramp up more culture war stuff - they're not trying to quietly get on with it, there'd be no point.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That definitely isn't what they want. This is them trying to ramp up more culture war stuff - they're not trying to quietly get on with it, there'd be no point.


Liked, but it should be taken into account that they're not necessarily very bright and they may well not be thinking ahead more than a few days.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That definitely isn't what they want. This is them trying to ramp up more culture war stuff - they're not trying to quietly get on with it, there'd be no point.


Between whom and to what purpose? And how would this do that?


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 14, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That definitely isn't what they want. This is them trying to ramp up more culture war stuff - they're not trying to quietly get on with it, there'd be no point.



they are trying to claw back support the local elections by being the party that hard on immigration


rather than the party with a prick who let people grannies die alone 

like the north Ireland protocol ballocks project save the cock womble


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 14, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A 767 for 8 passengers? The climate crisis is going to create a shed-load more refugees, this is some kind of death-spiral...



Theresa May's record is two charter jets for one bloke IIRC. Not sure that'll ever be beaten.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2022)

From the Been today, it's just so shit 

"One man who is due to be on Tuesday's flight told the BBC he would "prefer to die" than be sent to Rwanda.
Speaking through an interpreter before he lost his appeal, the 25-year-old Iranian-Kurd said he had been kidnapped and abused by human traffickers on his way to the UK.
He said he had been told that Rwanda did not have a good record of human rights and that he had "expected more from the UK".
"Since I learned that I am among those to be deported to Rwanda, I hardly can communicate and eat. I'm restless. I prefer to die, not to be transferred there; it's shocking," he said."


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 14, 2022)

There is a substantial proportion of this country's population who want a harsh line taken on 'illegal' immigration. There is also a substantial (though I suspect smaller) proportion who want a more welcoming line taken. The first group is however much more likely to vote Tory than the second. 
Come 2024 Boris (or someone else if they've buried the fucker in the garden of No 10 by then) and say "Look at our record, strong action by this Govt has deported 10,000 illegal migrants to Rwanda discouraging loads more from crossing the Channel"
They're going to look stupid if all they can say is "We spent £50m and all we did was send 2 dozen for a brief holiday in sunny Rwanda"
They will try and make this work (by their definition) Ax^ is spot on this is appealing to a certain type of voter who is willing to accept other stuff if the Govt does this.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2022)

I would hope that the first group will stop and think about it first before agreeing with it given how many leading figures have spoken out against it.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Between whom and to what purpose? And how would this do that?


They want to be seen as tough on immigration, and for Labour to be seen as weak and obstructive.

It works best if the story stays in the headlines. If it just falls into place and people forget about it, then that's a poor outcome for the government.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 14, 2022)

The whole policy is incoherent nonsense.

As if the people traffickers give a shit whether their desperate "clients" end up being sent to Rwanda. By then they have long pocketed their money and moved onto their next victims.

The cant, doublespeak and sanctimony from Johnson, Patel & co on this is astonishing even by their standards.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2022)

When the plane wheels leave the runway at Boscombe this evening they won't be able to pop the champagne corks in No.10 because there's a very strict no alcohol policy now...right?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 14, 2022)

The criminal PM said earlier that these people didn't take a proper route (paraphrasing) to claim asylum here.

THERE ARE NO FUCKING PROPER ROUTES.

Stupid cunt.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 14, 2022)

The Home Office and UK government policy concerning asylum seekers
					

how can this be happening and they not even be obliged to disclose what they have paid Rwanda (who, how much) to make them agree to it ?  I know its not the most important bit but I really want to know.   If this is where the (drastically cut) international aid budget is going that would be...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2022)

brogdale said:


> When the plane wheels leave the runway at Boscombe this evening they won't be able to pop the champagne corks in No.10 because there's a very strict no alcohol policy now...right?


They do their best not to piss on the walls


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 14, 2022)

Wonder if anyone has stopped to ask if Rwanda has people traffickers. I'm fucking sick of hearing it's all about ' those nasty traffickers' . This showers of cunts probably raise a glass when someone drowns. 
I'm trying to stay angry, but am getting more and more depressed. Cunts .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 14, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> The criminal PM said earlier that these people didn't take a proper route (paraphrasing) to claim asylum here.
> 
> THERE ARE NO FUCKING PROPER ROUTES.
> 
> Stupid cunt.



He knows that full well. He's just gloating. Vicious fucking arsehole that he is.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> They do their best not to piss on the walls


Would have thought the wallpaper should be able to take it, at £840 per roll.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Wonder if anyone has stopped to ask if Rwanda has people traffickers. I'm fucking sick of hearing it's all about ' those nasty traffickers' . This showers of cunts probably raise a glass when someone drowns.
> I'm trying to stay angry, but am getting more and more depressed. Cunts .


This on Wikipedia Human trafficking in Rwanda - Wikipedia


----------



## brogdale (Jun 14, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> They do their best not to piss on the walls


Yeah, they'll just piss outside...


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 14, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> The criminal PM said earlier that these people didn't take a proper route (paraphrasing) to claim asylum here.
> 
> THERE ARE NO FUCKING PROPER ROUTES.
> 
> Stupid cunt.


That is deliberate policy. It gives the twattish Tory voters a party line to make them feel smug.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> The whole policy is incoherent nonsense.
> 
> As if the people traffickers give a shit whether their desperate "clients" end up being sent to Rwanda. By then they have long pocketed their money and moved onto their next victims.



Still a fuckload of people on twitter etc telling everyone that if they don't support the Rwanda flights they're supporting people traffickers. Really pathetic how many people will parrot this mindless drivel fed to them by malevolant arseholes, and act as if they came up with it themselves.

The reason it works of course is that it's all designed to let racists be racist while pretending they care about other people. The tories know their market. Trouble is all the gammons can do is sit and moan, while nice people are out taking action and getting the flights stopped.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> The criminal PM said earlier that these people didn't take a proper route (paraphrasing) to claim asylum here.
> 
> THERE ARE NO FUCKING PROPER ROUTES.
> 
> Stupid cunt.




Given the absolute fucking farce when people from Ukraine couldn't apply for visas and it was quite heavily publicised and this all happened recently it's even more stupid that it's a line of defence for the policy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2022)

This gave me a chuckle...



> Boris Johnson’s new “cost of living tsar” is an online entrepreneur who recently called on the prime minister to quit and has claimed voting Tory is “a form of self-harm”.







> “Why is it that the worse [sic] people often rise to the highest office and stay there?” he wrote on Twitter. “Boris has to go, he just has to. You can’t survive judgment like this.”
> 
> More recently, in April this year, he attacked a Twitter post by Andrew RT Davies, leader of the Welsh Conservatives, who had criticised the fact that workers in Wales received lower pay than the rest of the UK.
> 
> “The cost of decades of Westminster Conservative neglect of Wales . . . How on earth can the party of Thatcher have the audacity to tweet this?!” he wrote. “This blows my mind. Destroyed Welsh communities and the concept of society in England.”





> On another occasion that month he wrote: “Voting Tory in Wales is a form of self-harm” and said Johnson’s approach to asylum-seekers who crossed the Channel in small boats was based on “prejudice, lack of common decency and humanity”.
> 
> *His appointment was seized upon by the opposition Labour party, with one aide saying: “We don’t always praise Boris Johnson’s hires — but this guy seems to know what he’s talking about.”*





From the FT - archive.ph


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2022)

I've just been sent this, I am no fan of Morgan, but just listen to the first few seconds from this point, how he describes Johnson junior to Johnson senior, who was appearing to discuss banning trophy hunting of wildlife, whereas Morgan had set him a trap,


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2022)

See where he gets that waffle and truth twisting from


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 15, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> The criminal PM said earlier that these people didn't take a proper route (paraphrasing) to claim asylum here.
> 
> THERE ARE NO FUCKING PROPER ROUTES.
> 
> Stupid cunt.


I mean, to be fair, there are - but you have to be rich.

Or white.

Ideally, both.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

I understand from last nights statement Ms Patel is disappointed. Shame, my heart bleeds.


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I understand from last nights statement Ms Patel is disappointed. Shame, my heart bleeds.



I’d love to have seen her face when the European court got involved.


----------



## A380 (Jun 15, 2022)

Within my lifetime official Conservative Party publicity material (albeit local candidates not National) ran with the line  “If you want a N….. for a Neighbour, vote Labour”.

All that’s changed is their PR acumen, not their underlying campaign.


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2022)

One of Johnson’s relatives puts the boot in / very eloquently. 









						Dear Boris, Your Nihilism Betrays Your Grandfather’s Legacy – He’d be Appalled – Byline Times
					

An open letter to the Prime Minister by his first cousin once removed




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## contadino (Jun 15, 2022)

Supine said:


> One of Johnson’s relatives puts the boot in / very eloquently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's well written.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 15, 2022)

Supine said:


> One of Johnson’s relatives puts the boot in / very eloquently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Complete stranger also dislikes Boris Johnson” makes for a worse but more accurate headline.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

This is all working in his favour as he stumbles from one shit storm to the next. Brexit gave way to covid, covid gave way to the party thing and this has been overwhelmed by Rwanda.....next


----------



## contadino (Jun 15, 2022)

kabbes said:


> “Complete stranger also dislikes Boris Johnson” makes for a worse but more accurate headline.


No, she has a good insight into their family history and that's what makes the article worthwhile. "Boris trashes family legacy of rights protections" maybe.

It's left me wondering what changed. How did memories of oppression and having to leave native countries get forgotten in 3 generations? Two, if you credit Stanley with being as much of a vindictive fuckwit as Boris.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

The Rwanda fiasco is typical of Johnson who really can't help himself when it comes to throwing away tens of millions over a single crap project which hopefully will not happen. It is evident he is useless with money, his own and ours.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 15, 2022)

it all bluster and bullshit anyways to get out of the ECHR which is very unlikely as they would have to get both Wales and Scotland to agree

they would also have to complete abandon the good Friday agreement

 so it all a load of crap so at the end Boris can claim a lot and them blame the EU when it all blows up in his face


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 15, 2022)

Lord Geidt, Johnson’s ethics advisor has quit due to Johnson’s unethical behaviour.


----------



## agricola (Jun 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lord Geidt, Johnson’s ethics advisor has quit due to Johnson’s unethical behaviour.



I think you'll find he was always a remoaner and was irredeemably biased against everyone, especially hard-working normal families.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lord Geidt, Johnson’s ethics advisor has quit due to Johnson’s unethical behaviour.


This is the sanest political news I've heard all day


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lord Geidt, Johnson’s ethics advisor has quit due to Johnson’s unethical behaviour.


Took long enough


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lord Geidt, Johnson’s ethics advisor has quit due to Johnson’s unethical behaviour.



you got there just before i posted.  this isn't the first ethics adviser he's got through, is it?

how can anyone be an ethics adviser to a walking (ok, shambling) ethics-free zone?


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I understand from last nights statement Ms Patel is disappointed. Shame, my heart bleeds.


Meanwhile hers is on display in the Natural History Museum.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 15, 2022)

'Statement' published here:









						Statement from Lord Geidt: 15 June 2022
					

This page contains a statement from Lord Geidt




					www.gov.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you got there just before i posted.  this isn't the first ethics adviser he's got through, is it?
> 
> how can anyone be an ethics adviser to a walking (ok, shambling) ethics-free zone?


The other one quit over the Patel bullying case I think.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2022)

"I've come to the conclusion that the prime minister has breached the ethics code."

"Oh really. What sanction will you be imposing?"

"I will be losing my job."


----------



## stavros (Jun 15, 2022)

I'm surprised Johnson can make do with only one ethics advisor.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'm surprised Johnson can make do with only one ethics advisor.


To employ more than one would not be ethical.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2022)

I wonder if they put the ethics advisor on a zero hours contract.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 15, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Lord Geidt, Johnson’s ethics advisor has quit due to Johnson’s unethical behaviour.


TBF that probably was the most pointless job ever


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2022)

Johnson could just give himself the job now. He supposedly needs the money.


----------



## A380 (Jun 15, 2022)

;When he heard the news did Bojo the clown say: "Well, as long as my Hertfordshire adviser doesn't leave as well..."?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

Where does one even find an unethical ethics advisor, one that shares Johnson's ethics, or lack of.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Where does one even find an unethical ethics advisor, one that shares Johnson's ethics, or lack of.


Look under large stones


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> To employ more than one would not be ethical.


The only way is ethics


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

Ethical and Beeeeeyond


----------



## MrSki (Jun 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> The Rwanda fiasco is typical of Johnson who really can't help himself when it comes to throwing away tens of millions over a single crap project which hopefully will not happen. It is evident he is useless with money, his own and ours.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

Bearing in mind how much the bastard has wasted, how much would it cost US to get rid🤔


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

Will anyone be tuning in to BBC4 I wonder.
It has to be sewing bee for me.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2022)

Raheem said:


> "I've come to the conclusion that the prime minister has breached the ethics code."
> 
> "Oh really. What sanction will you be imposing?"
> 
> "I will be losing my job."



This grey bureaucrat can only advise the person who ultimately has the power to enforce these codes whether they've been broken. It's not his fault that that person is the very same person who has broken every code possible and has the power to pardon himself. It's funny, in a slightly fucked up, gallows humour way.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Where does one even find an unethical ethics advisor, one that shares Johnson's ethics, or lack of.



Broadmoor might be a good place to start looking.


----------



## Petcha (Jun 15, 2022)

Has there ever been a worse PM (and I'm including Thatcher in this).

I can't even be bothered listing everything, but the last three days will do. His second Ethics Adviser has quit in the space of three years, he's tried to deport _ONE(_ asylum seeker to east Africa on an empty 767 at a cost of 500k. And says 'its not a big deal' in reference to the Ireland issue which could lead to the disintegration of the UK. Oh and on the Rwanda issue is openly contemplating joining Russia and Belarus in leaving the ECHR. In three days.


----------



## quiet guy (Jun 15, 2022)

Plenty of ex cabinet ministers to choose from, Grayling, Hancock etc.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Has there ever been a worse PM (and I'm including Thatcher in this).
> 
> I can't even be bothered listing everything, but the last three days will do. His second Ethics Adviser has quit in the space of three years, he's tried to deport _ONE(_ asylum seeker to east Africa on an empty 767 at a cost of 500k. And says 'its not a big deal' in reference to the Ireland issue which could lead to the disintegration of the UK. Oh and on the Rwanda issue is openly contemplating joining Russia and Belarus in leaving the ECHR. In three days.


But, it has been very good value for money, apparently


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (Jun 15, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 327443


Rumour going round that, Putin, could be interested in the job.


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2022)

Worth it for the description ‘Behold the king of Twatlantis’ alone   









						From the government that achieves next to nothing, it’s the Rwanda flight to nowhere | Marina Hyde
					

As far as Johnson and Priti Patel are concerned, the terrified migrants are just hapless extras, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Rumour going round that, Putin, could be interested in the job.


I think he'd treat a breach of his own idiosyncratic ministerial code more harshly than the prime minister might like


----------



## contadino (Jun 16, 2022)

Lord Geidt's letter of resignation. Remarkably polite, given how pissed off he's been. Clearly seething at having to deal with such a bunch of muppets.

https://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/22061443/lord-geidt-to-pm.pdf


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2022)

contadino said:


> Lord Geidt's letter of resignation. Remarkably polite, given how pissed off he's been. Clearly seething at having to deal with such a bunch of muppets.
> 
> https://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/22061443/lord-geidt-to-pm.pdf



The use of the word odious is pretty strong for someone like this.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2022)

Supine said:


> Worth it for the description ‘Behold the king of Twatlantis’ alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was the most interesting bit of the article - something I suspected anyway, but useful to have it confirmed. 

_Backstage, insiders took something of a different line. As a source close to government thinking told the New Statesman: “They never expected the flight to take off. The point of the exercise was to create dividing lines ahead of the next election, which is going to be fought, in part, on a manifesto pledge to leave the European court of human rights and repeal the Human Rights Act.”_


----------



## contadino (Jun 16, 2022)

Supine said:


> The use of the word odious is pretty strong for someone like this.


It's particularly nice when rich and respected people write snotty letters, as they don't have to worry about references or getting another job. They're able to call a spade a spade.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2022)

The government wanting to extend steel tariffs on chinese steel seems an odd thing to resign over mind.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 16, 2022)

This was his tipping point. What was it about?


> This week, however, I was tasked to offer a view about the Government's intention to consider measures which risk a deliberate and purposeful breach of the Ministerial Code. This request has placed me in an impossible and odious position. My informal response on Monday was that you and any other Minister should justify openly your position vis-3-vis the Code in such circumstances However, the idea that a Prime Minister might to any degree be in the business of deliberately breaching his own Code is an affront.



Was it really about steel tariffs or what?


----------



## contadino (Jun 16, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> This was his tipping point. What was it about?
> 
> 
> Was it really about steel tariffs or what?


I think it was the straw that broke the camel's back.  Sounds like he's been largely ignored since starting in the job, and miscommunication blamed when his advice has been ignored.

...and those steel tariffs are illegal tariffs. Extending them (again) would be another breach of WTO terms (which are international treaties.)


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> This was his tipping point. What was it about?
> 
> 
> Was it really about steel tariffs or what?


Sanjeev Gupta (Liberty Steel) = huge donor to Johnson party.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2022)

I think protecting the british steel industry via (even illegal) steel tariffs is probably something that would have wide support in the country - maybe donors might have put some pressure on, but it has it's own logic outside pure corruption.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think protecting the british steel industry via (even illegal) steel tariffs is probably something that would have wide support in the country - maybe donors might have put some pressure on, but it has it's own logic outside pure corruption.


True, but I'm not convinced that the Johnson regime operates anywhere beyond pure corruption, let alone with logic.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2022)

Haha. it would not surprise me in the least if this were true.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2022)

Has to be said that having an ethics adviser seems to be mainly a rod for his back. I wouldn't bother replacing him either.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Haha. it would not surprise me in the least if this were true.



Now there is a logic to Johnson not having an ethic advisor.


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Haha. it would not surprise me in the least if this were true.




To get the most out of the system possible he probably needs an advisor from the Trump family to help him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2022)

brogdale said:


> True, but I'm not convinced that the Johnson regime operates anywhere beyond pure corruption, let alone with logic.


it operates far beyond pure corruption, all their corruption is applied.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2022)

brogdale said:


> True, but I'm not convinced that the Johnson regime operates anywhere beyond pure corruption, let alone with logic.


Johnson has a nose for populist politics that goes far beyond rewarding cronies, as evidenced by his substantial parliamentary majority


----------



## gosub (Jun 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> Has to be said that having an ethics adviser seems to be mainly a rod for his back. I wouldn't bother replacing him either.


I can't see that many people applying for the job either


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> Johnson has a nose for populist politics that goes far beyond rewarding cronies, as evidenced by his substantial parliamentary majority


the substantial parliamentary majority which is about 70 fewer than the number of tory mps with no confidence in him


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2022)

Supine said:


> The use of the word odious is pretty strong for someone like this.


Yeah, in bureaucrat speak, the whole thing is pretty strong. Drop in the ocean though with regard to shit johnson is wallowing in.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> Johnson has a nose for populist politics that goes far beyond rewarding cronies, as evidenced by his substantial parliamentary majority


I think it's fair to say that he may have done in the past, (although I suspect that much of that reputation rests on client press mythologising & the single "populist" issue of getting the thing done), but in power his nose appears more finely tuned to corruption opportunities.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2022)

He was in power before the 2019 election too though, and threatening to break treaties to protect domestic industries and the like was exactly the kind of thing he was up to in the run up to the election he resoundingly won.

Maybe this time it's just that he's corrupt though. I suppose it could all be that simple.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2022)

gosub said:


> I can't see that many people applying for the job either



isn't prince andrew looking for a new role?


----------



## gosub (Jun 16, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> isn't prince andrew looking for a new role?


Unfortunately he's got loooooonnnnnggg Covid


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 16, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Haha. it would not surprise me in the least if this were true.



BoZo needs an ethics advisor in much the same way Dwayne Johnson needs a personal hair stylist. No matter how much effort they put in no-one will see a blind bit of difference to the outcome.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 16, 2022)

Was just looking at this corruption index out of curiosity.
How the hell is the UK worked out to be the 11th least corrupt country in the world (as of Dec 2021)? Idgi.  
(Scroll right down the page.) 

Ranked: most corrupt countries in the world


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 16, 2022)

Corruption and the UK

This says: 

The UK is a hub for dirty money from around the world.

This money is obtained from criminal activity like:

bribery
theft of state funds
misuse of public office
It is acquired with the aid of companies incorporated in the UK and in its offshore financial centres.

It is invested into luxury UK property, and used to buy access to prestigious institutions and privileged lifestyles.

The scale of dirty money entering the UK is unknown, but experts estimate it is likely to be in excess of tens of billions of pounds annually.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Was just looking at this corruption index out of curiosity.
> How the hell is the UK worked out to be the 11th least corrupt country in the world (as of Dec 2021)? Idgi.
> (Scroll right down the page.)
> 
> Ranked: most corrupt countries in the world


they bribed the assessors


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> they bribed the assessors


I did wonder!


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think protecting the british steel industry via (even illegal) steel tariffs is probably something that would have wide support in the country - maybe donors might have put some pressure on, but it has it's own logic outside pure corruption.


Indeed, but given that support for the steel industry in general is fairly popular I doubt it would have crossed Johnson's mind to consult Guite about it. It's something else - donor pressure/party donations/personal support might be closer to it.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jun 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Was just looking at this corruption index out of curiosity.
> How the hell is the UK worked out to be the 11th least corrupt country in the world (as of Dec 2021)? Idgi.
> (Scroll right down the page.)
> 
> Ranked: most corrupt countries in the world


Because it's all effectively allowed here. Paying off an MP? Remember to declare it in the register of members' interests. Dodging taxes? There's an official term for doing that legally. Bunging money to the ruling government in exchange for special treatment? Hey we just casually admit the money was paid and _say_ it's not a quid pro quo. Actively breaking the law? No worries there's no-one left in the relevant department to record anything's happening anyway and investigative journalism is all but dead, so who's going to catch it?


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Indeed, but given that support for the steel industry in general is fairly popular I doubt it would have crossed Johnson's mind to consult Guite about it. It's something else - donor pressure/party donations/personal support might be closer to it.


the current tariffs run out at the end of the month and the regulator is saying it's illegal - is that not reason enough for them to consult the guy?


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> the current tariffs run out at the end of the month and the regulator is saying it's illegal - is that not reason enough for them to consult the guy?


If we were dealing with a normal person, perhaps - but here popular opinion was behind it anyway so it didn't look as if he was going to be challenged by the usual suspects. See eg








						Pressure grows to extend UK steel import quotas
					

Producers fear losing £150m in annual sales unless government keeps ‘steel safeguards’




					www.theguardian.com
				




BTW, which particular section of the code do you reckon they would have breached if they went ahead? I can't decide.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 16, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Because it's all effectively allowed here. Paying off an MP? Remember to declare it in the register of members' interests. Dodging taxes? There's an official term for doing that legally. Bunging money to the ruling government in exchange for special treatment? Hey we just casually admit the money was paid and _say_ it's not a quid pro quo. Actively breaking the law? No worries there's no-one left in the relevant department to record anything's happening anyway and investigative journalism is all but dead, so who's going to catch it?


I guess you're right.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Was just looking at this corruption index out of curiosity.
> How the hell is the UK worked out to be the 11th least corrupt country in the world (as of Dec 2021)? Idgi.
> (Scroll right down the page.)
> 
> Ranked: most corrupt countries in the world




Because it’s only corruption if it’s from the Le Córruption region of Africa otherwise it’s sparkling lobbyism


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Was just looking at this corruption index out of curiosity.
> How the hell is the UK worked out to be the 11th least corrupt country in the world (as of Dec 2021)? Idgi.
> (Scroll right down the page.)
> 
> Ranked: most corrupt countries in the world


Data lag?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Data lag?


I think Rob Ray's right here, that's what they're doing.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> the current tariffs run out at the end of the month and the regulator is saying it's illegal - is that not reason enough for them to consult the guy?


No, because his remit is (was) the personal conduct of ministers, not government decisions. So there seems to be something else going on. Maybe it's a pretext for his resignation that's been cooked up, or maybe someone in the government has a financial interest in steel.


----------



## contadino (Jun 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> No, because his remit is (was) the personal conduct of ministers, not government decisions. So there seems to be something else going on. Maybe it's a pretext for his resignation that's been cooked up, or maybe someone in the government has a financial interest in steel.


Lord Geidt was asked to approve government ministers breaking WTO regulations. As in, give them the green light to contravene an international treaty and say it's all fine in the context of the ministerial code.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 16, 2022)

contadino said:


> Lord Geidt was asked to approve government ministers breaking WTO regulations. As in, give them the green light to contravene an international treaty and say it's all fine in the context of the ministerial code.


Yes, but it doesn't seem to be a normal part of his job. The advice he normally gives is specific to the conduct of individual ministers. The government has legal advisors for assessing government decisions, which I don't believe the ministerial code covers.


----------



## contadino (Jun 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Yes, but it doesn't seem to be a normal part of his job. The advice he normally gives is specific to the conduct of individual ministers. The government has legal advisors for assessing government decisions, which I don't believe the ministerial code covers.


Legal advisors determine whether an action is lawful or not. It sounds like they knew it wasn't legal but wanted to proceed anyway with Geidt's support.

Frankly they're breaking so many laws and treaties right now, it's academic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 16, 2022)

contadino said:


> Legal advisors determine whether an action is lawful or not. It sounds like they knew it wasn't legal but wanted to proceed anyway with Geidt's support.
> 
> Frankly they're breaking so many laws and treaties right now, it's academic.


No, legal advisors give their opinion on whether an action is lawful, the courts determine an action's legality or otherwise


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2022)

Raheem said:


> No, because his remit is (was) the personal conduct of ministers, not government decisions. So there seems to be something else going on. Maybe it's a pretext for his resignation that's been cooked up, or maybe someone in the government has a financial interest in steel.



Not necessarily - as you say its the conduct that is the important thing, and doing a thing (if it is the tariffs) would have to be done in a way that obviously breached the code of responsibility.  If they did that thing to protect a donor's interests (rather than the steel industry per se) then I think that would qualify, especially given the recent history of them and that donor (ie: Greensill).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jun 17, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Data lag?



Nah, we rigged it


----------



## teqniq (Jun 17, 2022)

Looks like oil and gas interests will get a larger foot in the door:









						Election guru Lynton Crosby attending PM’s morning meetings
					

Greater role for head of polling company coincides with prime minister’s shift to the right




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2022)

I see he's 'pulled out' of a 'red wall' tory conference, which sounds like a mistake (particularly as he hasn't managed to come up with an excuse yet).  After they get stuffed in Wakefield, quite a few northern tory MPs will be shifting from 'grumbling' to 'rebellious'.









						Backlash from Tory MPs as Boris Johnson misses Tory ‘red wall’ conference to make surprise visit to Kyiv – as it happened
					

This live blog is closed




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 17, 2022)

I hope he goes, but I want Priti Patel gone, he doesn't care, she has a plan.


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I see he's 'pulled out' of a 'red wall' tory conference, which sounds like a mistake (particularly as he hasn't managed to come up with an excuse yet).  After they get stuffed in Wakefield, quite a few northern tory MPs will be shifting from 'grumbling' to 'rebellious'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe its Ukraine again. Or Covid.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 17, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I see he's 'pulled out' of a 'red wall' tory conference, which sounds like a mistake (particularly as he hasn't managed to come up with an excuse yet).  After they get stuffed in Wakefield, quite a few northern tory MPs will be shifting from 'grumbling' to 'rebellious'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice weather for hiding in a fridge.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Nice weather for hiding in a fridge.


swaddle the shit in plastic bags and place him in a freezer


----------



## andysays (Jun 17, 2022)

elbows said:


> Maybe its Ukraine again. Or Covid.




Ukraine war: Boris Johnson travels to Kyiv to meet Volodymyr Zelensky​


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 17, 2022)

andysays said:


> Ukraine war: Boris Johnson travels to Kyiv to meet Volodymyr Zelensky​



The leaders of France, Germany & Italy all visited, together, the other day, clearly billy no mates had to do another visit himself.









						Boris Johnson makes second surprise visit to Kyiv after pulling out of major red wall summit at the last minute
					

Boris Johnson has made a second surprise visit to Kyiv for a meeting with President Volodymyr Zelenskyy after pulling out of  a major red wall conference  in Doncaster at the last minute.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Jun 17, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



Who would scare Johnson the most out of those🤣


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 17, 2022)

andysays said:


> Ukraine war: Boris Johnson travels to Kyiv to meet Volodymyr Zelensky​


Running away from red wall Tories..I guess this makes him a human chicken Kiev


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 18, 2022)

andysays said:


> Ukraine war: Boris Johnson travels to Kyiv to meet Volodymyr Zelensky​



Is Doncaster THAT bad? Brenda just made it a city after all.

I only know for Arkright and Clarkson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Is Doncaster THAT bad? Brenda just made it a city after all.
> 
> I only know for Arkright and Clarkson.


And the frenchgate


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2022)

He really is an embarrassment



> "The Ukrainians won the Eurovision Song Contest... they deserve to have it and I believe that they can have it and I believe that they should have it," Johnson says.
> 
> "I believe that Kyiv or any other safe Ukrainian city would be a fantastic place to have it and I very much hope that the European Broadcast Union will recognise that," he adds.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2022)

Interesting bit of self censorship here:



both the articles in the Fail and Times have been removed but someone managed to archive the Fail piece:





__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Interesting bit of self censorship here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that smell a bit of "superinjunction", do we think?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Does that smell a bit of "superinjunction", do we think?


Surely that would be a bit too outrageous (?)


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Surely that would be a bit too outrageous (?)


I've had to radically recalibrate my notion of what is outrageous over the last 10-12 years


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I've had to radically recalibrate my notion of what is outrageous over the last 10-12 years


Not to mention re-recalibrating it over the past 10-12 weeks


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Not to mention re-recalibrating it over the past 10-12 weeks


The tweeting of small birds. I'd significantly lowered my expectations much sooner than that - it's just interesting to see how far down they can get.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 18, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Does that smell a bit of "superinjunction", do we think?


It certainly smells. 
(Nah, don't think they'd get an injunction on that, especially as stuff was already out there.)
It belies the impression I'd been getting that Murdoch was going cold on Johnson. Dunno about Daily Mail. 
Some money somewhere may have been changing hands but it's a fair bet it won't have been Johnson's own.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2022)

Or instructions down from the owners?


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Or instructions down from the owners?


It would seem so. But what's Johnson to them, and why? Do they still reckon he's the best bet for keeping the Tories in power?
Blimey, it's like watching Paddy Power, trying to guess where the 'smart'  money is.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 18, 2022)

More like it's other types of pressure, kompromat of one sort or another over one person or several.


----------



## agricola (Jun 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Or instructions down from the owners?



It can only be that, I think.  I mean not only has this been clearly spiked but the claim in the book that it is based on hasn't been widely circulated either.



bluescreen said:


> It would seem so. But what's Johnson to them, and why? Do they still reckon he's the best bet for keeping the Tories in power?
> Blimey, it's like watching Paddy Power, trying to guess where the 'smart'  money is.



I do wonder whether this is a similar situation to Trump, in that he's managed to criminalize their relationship and now they fear what would happen (edit: to them) if he was removed in an uncontrolled way.  Certainly the bung they got (and IIRC are still getting) over COVID doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 18, 2022)

All over twitter.  Seems The Times has pulled the story completely.

Can't imagine why.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2022)

Was supposed to post this yesterday but it slipped my mind


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2022)

Women being chaperoned when meeting with Johnson in private was foreign office policy . Else. Send a man . Preferably 2 people for meetings to ensure there was a witness that Johnson had been advised of certain matters he would invariably deny later. The man is a seedy spoilt rapey cunt - and those are terms I hate using in any context


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 19, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Women being chaperoned when meeting with Johnson in private was foreign office policy . Else. Send a man . Preferably 2 people for meetings to ensure there was a witness that Johnson had been advised of certain matters he would invariably deny later. The man is a seedy spoilt rapey cunt - and those are terms I hate using in any context


At Oxford apparently he had a reputation for being NSIT, and I can't quote that source either. Funny how these rumours cluster round certain people.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 19, 2022)

NSIT
I am assuming that means ‘not safe in total’.
Is that what it means?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 19, 2022)

philosophical said:


> NSIT
> I am assuming that means ‘not safe in total’.
> Is that what it means?


taxis


----------



## Santino (Jun 19, 2022)

philosophical said:


> NSIT
> I am assuming that means ‘not safe in total’.
> Is that what it means?


North-South Irish Transport


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 19, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Does that smell a bit of "superinjunction", do we think?



It's tempting to think that the superinjunction bubble has burst with so many high-profile ones backfiring horrendously, but then of course by definition we don't know how many successful superinjunctions there are. 

The whole thing still baffles me. Unless it's a matter involving the protection of vulnerable individuals, surely all court proceedings should be a matter of public record.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 19, 2022)

More on the very unsavoury modus operandi of Lynon Crosby and how Rwanda was a very convenient distraction:

How Boris Johnson is turning Britain into a global pariah


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 19, 2022)

philosophical said:


> NSIT
> I am assuming that means ‘not safe in total’.
> Is that what it means?


not safe in taxis


----------



## philosophical (Jun 19, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> taxis


Thank you.


----------



## philosophical (Jun 19, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> not safe in taxis


Thank you.

I didn’t make the connection I should’ve as I have hardly ever been able to stretch to many taxi journeys.


----------



## Sue (Jun 19, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I didn’t make the connection I should’ve as I have hardly ever been able to stretch to many taxi journeys.


It's a thing from back in the day with debs and chaperones and whatnot. (Think I maybe came across it in one of Nancy Mitford's books?)


----------



## philosophical (Jun 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's a thing from back in the day with debs and chaperones and whatnot. (Think I maybe came across it in one of Nancy Mitford's books?)


I assumed that if ever you found yourself lucky enough to be travelling in a taxi, the thing to do would be to make pleasant small talk with the driver if they want it.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 19, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I assumed that if ever you found yourself lucky enough to be travelling in a taxi, the thing to do would be to make pleasant small talk with the driver if they want it.


The problem arises when a woman shares a cab ride with a man who's supposedly chivalrously seeing her safely home en route to his own gaff when he'll pay the driver. Once away from the party and in the intimacy of the back seat the monster pounces. It's a thing of the past, but was still a thing among Johnson's Oxford set.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2022)

Today is the PM's birthday, so I'm sure you'll all want to join me in wishing him all the best.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Was supposed to post this yesterday but it slipped my mind
> 
> View attachment 327929


Having his trousers like that must be a deliberate choice. Like he's fucking rich, he could quite easily get a tailor to make him a suit that actually fits. He's deliberately decided to look like that. I have no idea why.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 19, 2022)

A birthday message from Kunt and the Gang


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2022)

Story still covered abroad.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2022)

Seems like the BBC don't want it discussed either.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 19, 2022)

Supertanskii's take.


----------



## A380 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 20, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> The problem arises when a woman shares a cab ride with a man who's supposedly chivalrously seeing her safely home en route to his own gaff when he'll pay the driver. Once away from the party and in the intimacy of the back seat the monster pounces. It's a thing of the past, but was still a thing among Johnson's Oxford set.



It's not a thing of the past.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 20, 2022)

Johnson has had an operation on his sinuses ( septum probs fell out).
Unfortunately he's doing well. 








						Boris Johnson undergoes 'minor' NHS operation as Dominic Raab 'put in charge'
					

The Prime Minister is resting after undergoing a sinus operation which took place earlier today.




					www.dailyrecord.co.uk


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Johnson has had an operation on his sinuses ( septum probs fell out).
> Unfortunately he's doing well.
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully whilst he is in there they will reverse the integrity bypass operation he obviously had many decades ago.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 20, 2022)

srb7677 said:


> Hopefully whilst he is in there they will reverse the integrity bypass operation he obviously had many decades ago.


Plus a vasectomy, or castration.


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Plus a vasectomy, or castration.


I think we'd be better run if he also had a lobotomy.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 20, 2022)

srb7677 said:


> I think we'd be better run if he also had a lobotomy.


Would we notice if he did?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Would we notice if he did?


He'd have a bloody great scar on his skull


----------



## ska invita (Jun 20, 2022)

Sinus operation eh


----------



## magneze (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Sinus operation eh


Exactly my first thoughts on it.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2022)

If Jacob Rees Mogg has a 7th child....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> If Jacob Rees Mogg has a 7th child....


yeh it'd be septimus / septima


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh it'd be septimus / septima


Septic methinks


----------



## A380 (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2022)

'Mr Zelensky, he wants to nip over _again_. Are you free?'
- _Sigh_. yeah, suppose so, I've nothing better to do...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> 'Mr Zelensky, he wants to nip over _again_. Are you free?'
> - _Sigh_. yeah, suppose so, I've nothing better to do...


bet johnson stinks up his toilet too


----------



## elbows (Jun 20, 2022)

The Guardian wrote about the vanishing story and Cummings took the opportunity mention another instance of Johnson trying to get Carrie a job.









						No 10 confirms it asked the Times to drop Carrie Johnson story
					

Newspaper swiftly withdrew article alleging Boris Johnson tried to hire his future wife as chief of staff




					www.theguardian.com
				






> On Monday Downing Street confirmed it contacted the newspaper on Friday night and asked it to retract the story.
> 
> The Times has so far refused to say why it agreed to remove the story although its website has been flooded with comments from readers demanding an explanation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2022)

Cummings is a 21st Century version of Cassandra.  Broadly speaking the truth, but disbelieved as a lying little shit.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 20, 2022)

elbows said:


> The Guardian wrote about the vanishing story and Cummings took the opportunity mention another instance of Johnson trying to get Carrie a job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David Allen Green writes about the disappearing story from a media lawyer's point of view, going through the varying stages of publication, and noting that Walters is standing by his story:


> So there was not a journalistic reason for pulling the story.
> 
> And there was not a legal reason for pulling the story.
> 
> This meant that the story may have been pulled for another reason – a non-journalistic, non-legal explanation.











						The removal of the Johnson “Chief of Staff” story – a media lawyer’s perspective
					

20 June 2022 The pulling by the Times of the ‘Chief of Staff’ story about Boris and Carrie Johnson is interesting in many ways – and this post explains why it is interesting from …



					davidallengreen.com


----------



## Wilf (Jun 20, 2022)

Crude 70s Leftist: 'the powerful and the media are in cahoots, they just make a call and get stories pulled'
- oh no, come on, it's more nuanced than that, surely!

2022:


----------



## JimW (Jun 20, 2022)

I thought Carrie was the actually employable one of the two of them, so unnecessarily bent too.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Crude 70s Leftist: 'the powerful and the media are in cahoots, they just make a call and get stories pulled'
> - oh no, come on, it's more nuanced than that, surely!
> 
> 2022:


On fine form today Wilf


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Crude 70s Leftist: 'the powerful and the media are in cahoots, they just make a call and get stories pulled'
> - oh no, come on, it's more nuanced than that, surely!
> 
> 2022:


say it aint so...   Probably have been 150 grand had it not been for the tight austerity drive at the time. Not really news, I'd expect the clown to do this. 

The story that I'd like to read is what did Jennifer Accuri do with the 100 grand she got for business development


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> say it aint so...   Probably have been 150 grand had it not been for the tight austerity drive at the time. Not really news, I'd expect the clown to do this.
> 
> The story that I'd like to read is what did Jennifer Accuri do with the 100 grand she got for business development


Spaffed against the wall


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> say it aint so...   Probably have been 150 grand had it not been for the tight austerity drive at the time. Not really news, I'd expect the clown to do this.
> 
> The story that I'd like to read is what did Jennifer Accuri do with the 100 grand she got for business development




Blow, booze and some she wasted


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Blow, booze and some she wasted


At least it wasnt all wasted then


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> say it aint so...   Probably have been 150 grand had it not been for the tight austerity drive at the time. Not really news, I'd expect the clown to do this.
> 
> The story that I'd like to read is what did Jennifer Accuri do with the 100 grand she got for business development


shouldnt have really said that, been down the pub.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2022)

Boris names Carrie Symonds as new ethics advisor
					

Boris Johnson has found a nice cushy number for his latest squeeze.




					newsthump.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 22, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Supertanskii's take.



Its a great shame that anyone cares what her take is. I find nothing of interest or value in her 'content' and infact I find it to be utter dogshit.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Its a great shame that anyone cares what her take is. I find nothing of interest or value in her 'content' and infact I find it to be utter dogshit.


Quite a lot of people think otherwise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Its a great shame that anyone cares what her take is. I find nothing of interest or value in her 'content' and infact I find it to be utter dogshit.


I am disappointed you don't outline your objections rather better


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Its a great shame that anyone cares what her take is. I find nothing of interest or value in her 'content' and infact I find it to be utter dogshit.


Mentioned somewhere else ( can't find it) about her attitude and some dodgy followers. Someone posted a tweet of hers telling Stoke to 'enjoy their deprived shithole'. 
She's currently blocking anyone who says anything against Starmer, you're gone even quicker if you call him kieth.


----------



## stavros (Jun 22, 2022)

Unsurprisingly he failed to answer a direct question about potential nepotism regarding his then wife-to-be.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Its a great shame that anyone cares what her take is. I find nothing of interest or value in her 'content' and infact I find it to be utter dogshit.


Why is it a great shame? 

Do you disagree with what she actually says? 

Do you think what she is saying is utter dogshit or is it that you just don't like her?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

Sky have just reported pm has said he's full of optimism and buoyancy as he awaits the by election results.
So, full of coke then.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 24, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Why is it a great shame?
> 
> Do you disagree with what she actually says?
> 
> Do you think what she is saying is utter dogshit or is it that you just don't like her?


She is a sneering middle class liberal who directs loads of her venom at the working class and their communities. She would happily fit in with the Tories if it were not frowned upon at her dinner parties for middle class twits and similar online audience. To be honest, most of the PLP would. 

She can get to fuck.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 24, 2022)

Is this the right thread for this?

_eta_ no, there's a thread for that byelection you idiot. so it is not.


----------



## keybored (Jun 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mentioned somewhere else ( can't find it) about her attitude and some dodgy followers. Someone posted a tweet of hers telling Stoke to 'enjoy their deprived shithole'.



I couldn't find it either, but I might have found her urban account.



isvicthere? said:


> No, he meant London didn't vote for it, so have it in one of the knuckle-dragging Third World shitholes that did. Maybe Stoke or Lincolnshire?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

Oliver Dowden, Tory Party Chairman, has resigned.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oliver Dowden, Tory Party Chairman, has resigned.


Beat me to it lol


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

Here's his letter




More soon...









						Oliver Dowden resigns as Conservative party chair after byelection losses
					

Tory MP says someone ‘must take responsibility’ for defeats, amid growing pressure on Boris Johnson




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2022)

It will be fun when Johnson finally goes to see what all the Tories who have been supporting him all these months have to say.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's his letter
> 
> 
> View attachment 328724


He doesn't mention anyone or anything specifically I notice. 🙄


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 24, 2022)

Which means somethings coming and he’s just noping the fuck out to save his skin.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> He doesn't mention anyone or anything specifically I notice. 🙄



What is interesting, is it doesn't finish with the usual 'you will continue to have my support from the back benches' sort of bollocks, just that he will 'remain loyal to the Conservative Party'. 

Loyal to the party, not the leader.


----------



## steveseagull (Jun 24, 2022)

Whilst he is holed up in Rwanda, he has to be shitting himself about plotting back home


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

Perhaps the government could pay Rwanda to keep him.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 24, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Whilst he is holed up in Rwanda, he has to be shitting himself about plotting back home




Assumes any level of self awareness or consequence


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

Oh, it was Dowden that was due to do the media rounds this morning, to defend Johnson and defend the by-election results. 

I wonder if they will find another mug to stand in for him.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 24, 2022)

Tory Twitter is very quiet so far...only serial doubters like Gale & Hoare out of the traps so far praising Dowden...be interesting to see if any other dominos start to fall...


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2022)

Dominic Rabb always had nothing better to do


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

The suggestion is they could spin it as Dowden being an honourable man that has fallen on his sword, because he had responsibility for election campaigns.

Well, they could try that, but I doubt many people would buy it.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 24, 2022)

Re: Dowden. Rats, ship, sinking.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2022)

jesus what an odious prick was wait for his comments but


"it peoples prejudices against rwanda that stop them supporting my idea to fuck vulnerable people on a plane"


he has discovered this whilst being treated to a state visit


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2022)

cannie get one rat to turn out on the BBC to defend the result


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2022)

Geez, the South Thanet Tory MP hates Johnson almost as much as I do. Maybe even more.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> cannie get one rat to turn out on the BBC to defend the result


Patel has just been on LBC. I turned it off ( I only tuned in the hear Ferrari squirm)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

I am not surprised to see this doing the rounds again this morning.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Patel has just been on LBC. I turned it off ( I only tuned in the hear Ferrari squirm)



she must be fumming she got dragged out of bed

where is fabricunt or Dorris

was funny watching the BBC 7 am pair talking about well this mp was supposed to be here but he has resigned and we just been advised his replacement Rabb cannot make it 5 minutes before his interview


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Geez, the South Thanet Tory MP hates Johnson almost as much as I do. Maybe even more.



I imagine they all do, they actually have to deal with the horrible lying weasel all the time. I doubt he has any friends at at all, just courtiers on the make.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> I imagine they all do, they actually have to deal with the horrible lying weasel all the time. I doubt he has any friends at at all, just courtiers on the make.


As hard as it is to imagine sometimes, there are a number of Tory MPs that are old school Conservative “public standards and decency” believers. To them, Johnson has betrayed everything they believe in, and taken their beloved party to a place they hate.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> As hard as it is to imagine sometimes, there are a number of Tory MPs that are old school Conservative “public standards and decency” believers. To them, Johnson has betrayed everything they believe in, and taken their beloved party to a place they hate.


Every cloud has a ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

Plenty of rebel MPs have been speaking out this morning, but only Patel & Raab seems to have come out in support of Johnson so far.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> As hard as it is to imagine sometimes, there are a number of Tory MPs that are old school Conservative “public standards and decency” believers. To them, Johnson has betrayed everything they believe in, and taken their beloved party to a place they hate.



A lot of that old guard will have been fucked off during Johnson's toys-out-the-pram purge prior to the 2019 election. The 2019 intake are vicious little shits to a man and woman.


----------



## Supine (Jun 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Plenty of rebel MPs have been speaking out this morning, but only Patel & Raab seems to have come out in support of Johnson so far.



They wouldn’t get a job in anyone else’s cabinet


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

The replacement for Dowden on Sky News is Paul Scully, who's trying to imply Dowden's resignation is nothing to do with Johnson, because he doesn't actually name him in his letter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The replacement for Dowden on Sky News is Paul Scully, who's trying to imply Dowden's resignation is nothing to do with Johnson, because he doesn't actually name him in his letter.


the hate that dare not speak its name


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Supine said:


> They wouldn’t get a job in anyone else’s cabinet


quite happily have a cabinet full of ashes of tory ministers, depending on the supply could expand to backbench mps


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 24, 2022)

Absolutely hilarious results. Top quality entertainment.

At the rate it’s currently going, Johnson’s last stand will be in a ruined basement in Stoke in late 2024, holed up with Jonathan Gullis and some Special Brew, hiding from skies dark with killer drones controlled by Patel, aiming to _“neutralise recent unfortunate tendencies in our party in a humane and world-leading fashion_”.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The replacement for Dowden on Sky News is Paul Scully, who's trying to imply Dowden's resignation is nothing to do with Johnson, because he doesn't actually name him in his letter.


 
Thick shameless spiv


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> quite happily have a cabinet full of ashes of tory ministers, depending on the supply could expand to backbench mps


think i should mention here that when i start collecting something i'm rather a completist


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Absolutely hilarious results. Top quality entertainment.
> 
> At the rate it’s currently going, Johnson’s last stand will be in a ruined basement in Stoke in late 2024, holed up with Jonathan Gullis and some Special Brew, hiding from skies dark with killer drones controlled by Patel, aiming to _“neutralise recent unfortunate tendencies in our party in a humane and world-leading fashion_”.



Nah, his idol Churchill might have done that. He’ll be on a Lear jet heading for Dubai with a pallet load of fifty euro notes  long before then…


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> As hard as it is to imagine sometimes, there are a number of Tory MPs that are old school Conservative “public standards and decency” believers. To them, Johnson has betrayed everything they believe in, and taken their beloved party to a place they hate.



Even more so in the shires where the old ladies with blue hair are the ones putting leaflets through doors. Lots won’t be doing that with the Custard Bin Bag still at the helm…


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's his letter
> 
> 
> View attachment 328724
> ...


I wonder which loony headbanger Johnson will choose to appoint in his stead?


----------



## contadino (Jun 24, 2022)

A380 said:


> Even more so in the shires where the old ladies with blue hair are the ones putting leaflets through doors. Lots won’t be doing that with the Custard Bin Bag still at the helm…


I read on one of this mornings newsfeeds that one of the tory apologists was pretty much blaming party activists for not pulling their weight in the West Country byelection. Rather putting the cart before the horse there, I think.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2022)

I gather he has said he will listen to his supporters.
That will be a first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I gather he has said he will listen to his supporters.
> That will be a first.


i think he said supporter


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2022)

There was definitely one on Question Time last night; there might be another.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I gather he has said he will listen to his supporters.
> That will be a first.


I’m pretty sure that he defines “supporters” as “people that don’t ever disagree with me or say anything I don’t want to hear”.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2022)

It will be interesting to see if he generally gets liar shouted at him whenever he is out and about in the uk now.


----------



## andysays (Jun 24, 2022)

TopCat said:


> It will be interesting to see if he generally gets liar shouted at him whenever he is out and about in the uk now.


He seems to have been deliberately avoiding being out and about in the UK recently, possibly for that very reason.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> He seems to have been deliberately avoiding being out and about in the UK recently, possibly for that very reason.


Well there is something to be said for him visiting Ukraine a lot. Increases the chances of him being blown up


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 24, 2022)

Supine said:


> They wouldn’t get a job in anyone else’s cabinet


They’d struggle on Dragons den.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 24, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> They’d struggle on Dragons den.


Sorry I will not be investing


----------



## Supine (Jun 24, 2022)

You’re a cunt, and for that reason I’M OUT


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2022)

Great results last night.

Another thing to add to the "Boris should go but actually doesn't" list.


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I gather he has said he will listen to his supporters.
> That will be a first.


So he’s taking a call from Putin?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> He seems to have been deliberately avoiding being out and about in the UK recently, possibly for that very reason.


Sky news bloke asked Andrea Jenkins live early this morning why Johnson hadn't campaigned with the Wakefield candidate. She said ' he phoned him and was on the phone for 20 minutes ' , ' the pm phoned him' . Her tone was like the fucking pm rang one his serfs, what a guy.
Oh, ' he took time to ring him from UKRAINE '. Sky news bloke couldn't contain his chuckles.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

I swear Johnson just said ' governments always take a hit at by elections post war' 
Wtf!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he said supporter


Will she read him passages from her erotic novels? That’s a cruel and inhuman punishment if ever.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I swear Johnson just said ' governments always take a hit at by elections post war'
> Wtf!



He did, apparently it's all down to the cost of living crisis, and nothing to do with him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I swear Johnson just said ' governments always take a hit at by elections post war'
> Wtf!


yeh this was something thatcher noticed following the falklands war, the famous 1982 beaconsfield by-election for example


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2022)

The media are focussing on a lack of tweets of support from senior tories, and of the coming 1922 committee election which will put in people who theoretically have the power to change the rules in regards when a vote of no confidence in Johnson can next take place.

Oh and creatures of the night such as Michael Howard rising from their crypt to say that Johnson should go.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2022)

How long until some ‘Change UK‘ type split occurs, where the few remaining ‘moderate’ Tories not purged in 2019 walk off to do their own thing? I hope Johnson hangs on long enough for this to happen.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> How long until some ‘Change UK‘ type split occurs, where the few remaining ‘moderate’ Tories not purged in 2019 walk off to do their own thing? I hope Johnson hangs on long enough for this to happen.


Lack of support for Johnson is broad enough within the parliamentary party that desperation fringe splits are probably not part of the coming landscape.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 24, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> How long until some ‘Change UK‘ type split occurs, where the few remaining ‘moderate’ Tories not purged in 2019 walk off to do their own thing? I hope Johnson hangs on long enough for this to happen.


I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh this was something thatcher noticed following the falklands war, the famous 1982 beaconsfield by-election for example


They're was actually a war then though.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2022)

elbows said:


> Lack of support for Johnson is broad enough within the parliamentary party that desperation fringe splits are probably not part of the coming landscape.


This.  In terms of internal opposition to serving prime ministers, there's usually been an ideological element in play (as opposed to the 'you're shit and have just lost us an election' opposition they get post defeat).  Now we are largely at 'let's elect a dishonest lazy populist, what could possibly go wrong? Oh'.

In bucket of cold water mode: astonishingly, Labour's lead's are slightly _less _than they were mid/late January:





						Opinion polling for the next United Kingdom general election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Well done 'Interesting Kieth'!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

According to the Telegraph, there's more infighting in the party. 



> Boris Johnson’s whips plotting to block attempt to change 1922 Committee rules​Boris Johnson’s allies are plotting to thwart a new leadership challenge, The Telegraph can reveal, by attempting to block a change in party rules.
> 
> Tory whips are already planning how to get pro-Johnson MPs onto the 1922 Committee executive when its elections are held, expected next month.
> 
> A Conservative whip told The Telegraph they are planning to quietly sound out pro-Johnson candidates to run for the positions, in a move to better protect him from a rule change.





> One senior 1922 source said: “Given the confidence vote and everything that has gone on it would be very risky to start interfering in the process. They would be very foolish to interfere in the backbench processes.”
> 
> A second 1922 source said it would be “unwise” for the whips to push a slate of loyalists as they would soon be branded “stooges”, adding: “Backbenchers don’t like stooge candidates.”
> 
> Attempts to counter any interference are already underway. A Tory who wants Mr Johnson ousted said: “The non-Boris clique group is ensuring that everyone is aware of who the independents are and who are the government stooges.”







__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> where is fabricunt or Dorris


Pissed.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> where is fabricunt or Dorris


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 24, 2022)

500,000 wait for ear, nose and throat treatment after PM has NHS operation


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



She really does give the viscosity of porcine excreta a bad name.


----------



## andysays (Jun 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to the Telegraph, there's more infighting in the party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope the 1922 Committee executive elections lead to further in-fighting within the Tory party, but there doesn't really appear to be any evidence of a groundswell of demands among Tory back benchers to change the rules around leadership elections, does there?

And in many ways it's better in the longer term if Johnson remains as leader for another year, doing further damage to the Tories, before they can have another vote to kick him out.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



WW11 have we missed 9 other world wars?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> I hope the 1922 Committee executive elections lead to further in-fighting within the Tory party, but there doesn't really appear to be any evidence of a groundswell of demands among Tory back benchers to change the rules around leadership elections, does there?



It's always been said that any change would reduce the gap between possible votes of no confidence from 12 to 6 months, so it's a bit early for 'noise' around such a change, especially as the 1922 Committee elections are coming up next month.


----------



## elbows (Jun 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> I hope the 1922 Committee executive elections lead to further in-fighting within the Tory party, but there doesn't really appear to be any evidence of a groundswell of demands among Tory back benchers to change the rules around leadership elections, does there?
> 
> And in many ways it's better in the longer term if Johnson remains as leader for another year, doing further damage to the Tories, before they can have another vote to kick him out.


Woul you really expect to see that evidence in public at this exact moment, beyond the existing evidence of the 148 who already voted to get rid of him?

I think its quite reasonable to assume that yesterdays election results have only increased the unease, and that momentum will build towards a new attempt to get rid at some stage in the coming months.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> WW11 have we missed 9 other world wars?


no, she can't spell 2, or rather II


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>




i do hope someone is going to catch them at an interview and ask the question 

"well who are you at war with? Russia? has the UK declared war with Russia independant of the rest of the world "

Ukraine is at war not Bojo and his merry band of Wankers 

*shakes fist at sky


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> no, she can't spell 2, or rather II


8 thought I missed something for moment lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i do hope someone is going to catch them at an interview and ask the question
> 
> "well who are you at war with? Russia? has the UK declared war with Russia independant of the rest of the world "
> 
> ...


the world is at war with the vile johnson


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 24, 2022)

I want Johnson to invite himself to Ukraine again. This time, to praise Zelensky on recognising the benefits of joining the EU.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> I want Johnson to invite himself to Ukraine again. This time, to praise Zelensky on recognising the benefits of joining the EU.


johnson should be made to tour the front line/s in ukraine wearing a clown costume until the russians take care of our problem for us. this has the penguins' blessing.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the world is at war with the vile johnson



Well if the world wants to declare war on Johnson then lets have it


not johnson and his wanker trying to explain away losing by elections by blaming the war between ukraine and russia

Boris trying to wrap himself in the flag like the next maggie when he has no one on the ground


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> johnson should be made to tour the front line/s in ukraine wearing a clown costume until the russians take care of our problem for us. this has the penguins' blessing.


Dont you think the Ukrainian have suffered enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Dont you think the Ukrainian have suffered enough


i don't think they'll suffer johnson long


----------



## Raheem (Jun 24, 2022)

contadino said:


> I read on one of this mornings newsfeeds that one of the tory apologists was pretty much blaming party activists for not pulling their weight in the West Country byelection. Rather putting the cart before the horse there, I think.


Bit of a stereotype. They've had cars in the West Country for over 20 years now.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



To be fair, she does a good job of defending it...


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



"post-pandemic" too. The fucking div.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 24, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> "post-pandemic" too. The fucking div.


Deluded Divvy Dorries.


----------



## Supine (Jun 24, 2022)

Proper takedown   

(Long video - lots of material!)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2022)

Supine said:


> Proper takedown
> 
> (Long video - lots of material!)



It's fair to say this is neither the first nor the last time this video has been or will be posted


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 24, 2022)

Supine said:


> Proper takedown
> 
> (Long video - lots of material!)



To be fair, it would probably be quicker to compile a video of things Boris Johnson has said and done that aren't problematic.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 24, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Hehe, classic Dorries.  She accidentally put "faced" instead of "caused".


----------



## oryx (Jun 24, 2022)

Boris Johnson vows to ‘keep going’ after double Tory by-election loss
					

Boris Johnson has insisted he will "keep going" as prime minister after two by-election losses overnight and the early morning resignation of Conservative Party chairman Oliver Dowden.




					www.channel4.com
				




Incisive interview with Krishnan Guru-Murthy tonight.

Johnson comes up with the usual pile of verbal sludge about the supposedly wonderful things they are doing etc. etc. - his standard M.O.

What I found most interesting about this interview was Guru-Murthy's pressing Johnson to admit that the things they are trying to legislate on - mainly the ECHR and Channel 4 privatisation - are of low interest to the public compared to the cost of living crisis, the rail strikes etc. In other words, he's using valuable legislating time to promote culture wars.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 25, 2022)

Johnson talking to the media in Rwanda sounds very much as if he's been told to imagine he's Tony Blair.


----------



## Ming (Jun 25, 2022)

This is almost as good as the Eddie Mair ‘nasty piece of work’ interview. 10 minutes of BJ squirming. He does a bit of a headbang towards the end to emphasis a lie/talking point.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2022)

I wonder if this is an early sign that even the Mail is getting fed up with Johnson.



I assume it's a re-write of the Times report, which was published online an hour before, and is here - archive.ph

Not only is the idea of a £150,000 treehouse fucking obscene, but the cunt was expecting the Tory donor that funded the Downing Street flat refurbishment to pay for it, makes you wonder what Lord Brownlow gets in return for funding Johnson's lifestyle.

Some of the comments some it up well.



> The level of corruption is mind blowing. What does Brownlow get in rerun for spending £150,000 (which pre-tax would have been more like £300,000 of income) on Johnson’s tree house?
> 
> If this happened in Russia, we’d be laughing at how corrupt Putin is. But it’s happening in our country.
> 
> Second, how out of touch can you get. Johnson didn’t want to pay for kids school meals during COVID. He is fine with people choosing between heating and eating. His MPs claim that a healthy meal costs 30p. And he thinks his child deserves a tree house worth more than the homes of the vast majority of his voters in the red wall? A real man of the people.





> Tone deaf, on the make and his nose in the trough as usual. Despicable human.





> Was Johnson thinking he was going to be there for life, what a sleaze merchant.





> Obscene. He doesn’t, and never will, get it





> Never mind security concerns, what about the British Prime Minister being compromised!  Are Johnson and his wife really so arrogant as to think it’s ok to solicit funding in this manner for personal whims?


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I wonder if this is an early sign that even the Mail is getting fed up with Johnson.
> 
> View attachment 328881
> 
> ...


He’s had his nose deep in the trough so long he can only think in multiples of £100k. Wasn’t a £100k job his standard payoff for any woman he was trying to get into bed?  

He probably doesn’t think anything worth under £100k is worth buying, so of course he would consider his tree house at £150k to be reasonable.


----------



## agricola (Jun 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I wonder if this is an early sign that even the Mail is getting fed up with Johnson.
> 
> View attachment 328881
> 
> ...



re: the Russia point, it should be mentioned that when they were sanctioned Putin made his oligarchic chums dip into their pockets* and hand over cash to keep the country going.  Is there anyone here who would think Johnson, or anyone in the government, would ever go after the rich here in similar circumstances?

* of course they may just have been holding the money for him all along, but still


----------



## andysays (Jun 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's always been said that any change would reduce the gap between possible votes of no confidence from 12 to 6 months, so it's a bit early for 'noise' around such a change, especially as the 1922 Committee elections are coming up next month.


For what it's worth, one MP *is* now explicitly talking about changing the rules

Boris Johnson faces new Tory rebellion after by-election losses​


> Andrew Bridgen, MP for North West Leicestershire, has said he is minded to throw his hat into the ring and stand for election to the (1922) committee's executive, saying he would "be in favour of rule change and effectively that would be another vote of confidence. The sooner the better. We will only probably have one week left before summer recess and I think we should seriously consider having another vote," he told the BBC.


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm tempted to write to Priti Patel to ask why she's allowing a foreign-born criminal to return from Rwanda.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 25, 2022)

Oh no! Did you hear that, guys? Apparently our criticism of the Monster Twat is boring and inconsiderate to his voters.





__





						Voters fed up of hearing how I 'stuffed up' PM says as he plays down by-election defeats
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oh no! Did you hear that, guys? Apparently our criticism of the Monster Twat is boring and inconsiderate to his voters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, of course we all want to hear about the government's world-beating achievements. 

Again.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 25, 2022)

hmm i took it more people think i'm a cunt but i'm not changing


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 25, 2022)

agricola said:


> re: the Russia point, it should be mentioned that when they were sanctioned Putin made his oligarchic chums dip into their pockets* and hand over cash to keep the country going.  Is there anyone here who would think Johnson, or anyone in the government, would ever go after the rich here in similar circumstances?
> 
> * of course they may just have been holding the money for him all along, but still



If it was that or his head on a spike I'm sure Johnson would tell us all about how he'd always been in favour of seizing the assets of the rich to fund hospitals and schools.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 25, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oh no! Did you hear that, guys? Apparently our criticism of the Monster Twat is boring and inconsiderate to his voters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never seen 'fucked-up' spelt like that.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2022)

Supposedly, lions and other predators get confused by a swarm of wilderbeest and end up chasing around but failing to bring any of them down. It sort of feels like that with all the stories about johnson - jobs for Carrie, another job for Carrie, £150 grand for the nipper's treehouse, openly lying to parliament, Pythonesque nonsense with his various ethics advisers.  The man's a sleazy lying fuck in all areas of his life, always has been and won't change now (he pretty much admitted that yesterday).  But politics seems more or less stuck at the moment. I won't do my usual thing of linking to the polls and how static they are, but... they are.  The situations doesn't look great for the tories, particularly if there's something akin to tactical voting (Lab winning back the red wall, the Libs elsewhere), but far from terminal, particularly if they find a way to get a new leader.  But fucking hell, Labour are shit.  

Hmmm, what's the best way to learn the lessons of Brexit and the decades long abandonment of the party (or abandonment of working class voters _by _the party)? kieth?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Supposedly, lions and other predators get confused by a swarm of wilderbeest and end up chasing around but failing to bring any of them down. It sort of feels like that with all the stories about johnson - jobs for Carrie, another job for Carrie, £150 grand for the nipper's treehouse, openly lying to parliament, Pythonesque nonsense with his various ethics advisers.  The man's a sleazy lying fuck in all areas of his life, always has been and won't change now (he pretty much admitted that yesterday).  But politics seems more or less stuck at the moment. I won't do my usual thing of linking to the polls and how static they are, but... they are.  The situations doesn't look great for the tories, particularly if there's something akin to tactical voting (Lab winning back the red wall, the Libs elsewhere), but far from terminal, particularly if they find a way to get a new leader.  But fucking hell, Labour are shit.
> 
> Hmmm, what's the best way to learn the lessons of Brexit and the decades long abandonment of the party (or abandonment of working class voters _by _the party)? kieth?



The take away of the last decade or so of politics in both the UK and America seems to be that if you tell enough lies and do enough scandals fast enough and blithely deny any wrong doing you eventually get the electorate in a position where they can't get rid of you. 

Its grim stuff.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The take away of the last decade or so of politics in both the UK and America seems to be that if you tell enough lies and do enough scandals fast enough and blithely deny any wrong doing you eventually get the electorate in a position where they can't get rid of you.
> 
> Its grim stuff.


Grim indeed.  Trump's fake news shite fed into all kinds of existing strands in American politics and life, to the point where a significant minority actually believed his direct and obvious lies (at some level anyway). Johnson hasn't even managed that and now has just about zilch personal following and is widely regarded as dishonest.  But somehow there's a fatalism there and certainly the lack of a credible alternative in kieth-ism.  People see the sticky stenchy lies building up each day but just shrug and get back to worrying about even affording petrol to get to work. Grim, as you say.


----------



## Bingoman (Jun 25, 2022)

Boris Johnson has said he is already planning for his 3rd term in office


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Boris Johnson has said he is already planning for his 3rd term in office



voter suppression, gerrymandering...


----------



## Supine (Jun 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Boris Johnson has said he is already planning for his 3rd term in office


 Let’s hope he’s telling fibs again.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2022)

hang in there son, your best work has yet to come


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Boris Johnson has said he is already planning for his 3rd term in office


Yeah, according to the graun, he

_told journalists at the Commonwealth summit in Rwanda that he was planning to be in Downing Street until well into the 2030s._

Hiding in the fridge? Stuffed and mounted?

That kind of megalomaniacal arrogance comes from either his Eton supremacist background or he was paying too much attention to Trump.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, according to the graun, he
> 
> _told journalists at the Commonwealth summit in Rwanda that he was planning to be in Downing Street until well into the 2030s._
> 
> ...



Larry the cat is now on suicide watch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, according to the graun, he
> 
> _told journalists at the Commonwealth summit in Rwanda that he was planning to be in Downing Street until well into the 2030s._
> 
> ...


The only way he'll be in downing st that long is if they put his ashes on the mantelpiece


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Larry the cat is now on suicide watch.


Larry the cat more likely calling in aid from the network of Whitehall cats to terminate Johnson with extreme prejudice


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 26, 2022)

Not sure who said this but on the radio just someone said...

That's fine if he wants to be here until the 2030s, as long as he resigns by 21.00


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The only way he'll be in downing st that long is if they put his ashes on the mantelpiece



Oven ready


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Oven ready


He'll never be ready to go into that oven

The footage will go viral


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> He'll never be ready to go into that oven
> 
> The footage will go viral


I thought he liked residing in domestic appliances


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> I thought he liked residing in domestic appliances


Yeh he's not so keen on dying in one


----------



## existentialist (Jun 26, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oh no! Did you hear that, guys? Apparently our criticism of the Monster Twat is boring and inconsiderate to his voters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is just about to jump the shark. Unless I'm being particularly tone-deaf, and he already did. At this rate, the only people who are going to think he has any credibility left are the proverbial swivel-eyed loons.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 26, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> No, of course we all want to hear about the government's world-beating achievements.
> 
> Again.



They do like that meaningless epithet a lot, don´t they? Priti Vacant recently referred to Britian´s "world-beating" relationship
 with Rwanda.


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 26, 2022)

The Tory Party fighting like cats in a sack with up to 6 MPs reputing to be jumping ship to Sir Kieth's Diet Tories, genuine terror at by-election results, and the cavalcade of cabinet-rank empty suits _'sounding one another out in general terms'_ to see if they think _"the game is up"_.

Very nice Sunday morning reading


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 26, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> The Tory Party fighting like cats in a sack with up to 6 MPs reputing to be jumping ship to Sir Kieth's Diet Tories, genuine terror at by-election results, and the *cavalcade of cabinet-rank empty suits 'sounding one another out in general terms' to see if they think "the game is up".*
> 
> Very nice Sunday morning reading




_Somebody once told me the world is gonna roll me, I wasn’t the sharpest tool in the shed…_


----------



## elbows (Jun 26, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I wonder if this is an early sign that even the Mail is getting fed up with Johnson.
> 
> View attachment 328881
> 
> ...


Yeah I think its more a sign of how much they love to 'borrow' stories from the likes of the Times.

Whenever I glance at the newspaper front pages online, which is quite often, its still been the Mail and the Express coming out with blatant pro-Johnson front page headlines on most occasions when others are saying how doomed and shit he is. If that changes it shouldnt be subtle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> The Tory Party fighting like cats in a sack with up to 6 MPs reputing to be jumping ship to Sir Kieth's Diet Tories, genuine terror at by-election results, and the cavalcade of cabinet-rank empty suits _'sounding one another out in general terms'_ to see if they think _"the game is up"_.
> 
> Very nice Sunday morning reading


The 80 tory majority has taken something of a battering. Indeed, inflation has taken its toll on the backbenches as the tory majority now down 10% on 2019


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jun 26, 2022)

There is no, "Left", there is no "Right."

There is a, clique. Who don't give a shit about ideology. 

That's for the masses.

Their business, is money and power. 

There is plenty of cash. Just not for you.

You got yourself's into this mess.

Good luck getting out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> There is no, "Left", there is no "Right."
> 
> There is a, clique. Who don't give a shit about ideology.
> 
> ...


Sounds very ideological to me


----------



## Knotted (Jun 26, 2022)

Johnson trying to refocus attention away from his scandals and on to the economy. They really are stuffed aren't they?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 26, 2022)

In some ways labours lead and vote share is similar to millbands during the coalition midterm. The difference then is that UKIP was taking about 12% of the vote. So when it came to the 2015 election, a lot of that UKIP votes went back to the Tories (they had an unofficial pact - especially in seats with pro-brexit tory candidates) . So its now harder to see where the tories can make up their vote.  A new leader and the shiteness of starmer may result in them being the largest party at the next election - but a majority may well be beyond them. Also - tactical voting is now more of a thing as disgust at the tories now probably outstrips anger at the  liberal tory enabling yellow democrat filth .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Johnson trying to refocus attention away from his scandals and on to the economy. They really are stuffed aren't they?


Their demise has been frequently predicted


----------



## steeplejack (Jun 26, 2022)

What happened with Johnson as London mayor- I can't remember- did he resign in a huff and then go into parliament?

He won't resign and given last week's results the longer he hangs on the better. Unfortunately the Tory Party now seems to have realised he's a liability and I think (finally) he will be gone next spring at the very latest. Probably done in at party conference.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> What happened with Johnson as London mayor- I can't remember- did he resign in a huff and then go into parliament?
> 
> He won't resign and given last week's results the longer he hangs on the better. Unfortunately the Tory Party now seems to have realised he's a liability and I think (finally) he will be gone next spring at the very latest. Probably done in at party conference.


No, he became an mp in 2015

If he's going to get done in at party conf I hope whoever does it does a better job than 1984


----------



## agricola (Jun 26, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> In some ways labours lead and vote share is similar to millbands during the coalition midterm. The difference then is that UKIP was taking about 12% of the vote. So when it came to the 2015 election, a lot of that UKIP votes went back to the Tories (they had an unofficial pact - especially in seats with pro-brexit tory candidates) . So its now harder to see where the tories can make up their vote.  A new leader and the shiteness of starmer may result in them being the largest party at the next election - but a majority may well be beyond them. Also - tactical voting is now more of a thing as disgust at the tories now probably outstrips anger at the  liberal tory enabling yellow democrat filth .



TBF Miliband did lose a lot of that lead, too.  Around the mid-point of that Parliament Leveson 1 had reported, the disaster of Libyan intervention was starting to become apparent, austerity was being maintained for all but the usual folk and he'd managed to defeat the coalition over bombing Syria.  

He should have made that the theme of the next election (that he'd made the right calls, any criticism of him was from a largely compliant and biased press and that the government was enriching its mates at everyone elses expense - a sort of super "who runs the country" argument), but of course instead they went down the mugs and menhirs route instead and got smashed.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 26, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> What happened with Johnson as London mayor- I can't remember- did he resign in a huff and then go into parliament?
> 
> He won't resign and given last week's results the longer he hangs on the better. Unfortunately the Tory Party now seems to have realised he's a liability and I think (finally) he will be gone next spring at the very latest. Probably done in at party conference.


I think that, also, the vacuum of any kind of "moral" leadership he represents will lead to more tories thinking they can exhibit behaviours like groping women/small boys with impunity, which will hopefully lead to more and more by elections where he continues to deny any kind of problem within his party, which will hopefully result in further increases in perceptions of them all as repugnant.


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 26, 2022)

In his interview yesterday with Mishal Husain, she challenged him on the question of morality in leadership, which ‘of course’ he said was important.

*Husain*: And what are the matters of principle over which you _would_ be prepared to resign?

*Johnson*: Well, for instance, I think that if – ah – our government decided – er, if if if i*f it was put to me that we had to abandon the er Ukrainian cause er because it was simply getting too difficult and that the cost of supporting er that that people in their heroic fight for freedom was too great in terms of inflation, in terms of the economic damage, yeah, I think I would accept that I’d lost a very important argument and I would go.* But I don’t, I don’t see that. But the interesting thing about all the points you make, Mishal, is that actually, in so many of these conversations what happens is that er people lose an argument and then turn their, their, fire on me. I don’t I don’t mind that. That is my job. But if you look at just – zooming out for a second – look at the, just look at the the world from the perspective of Kigali where actually I’m talking to you from, and think about what is happening. You have dozens of countries here from Africa, from Oceania, and er they are looking at this war in Europe in a very different way that we are, right? And they are saying they are seeing their prices of food going up, they’re seeing fertiliser prices going up, they’re seeing inflation, they’re worried about it, and I’m afraid to say that instead of er blaming Vladimir Putin’s aggression, they think – and I think this is wrong, I think they’re totally mistaken – that they think, a lot of them, that it’s because of the We[st]- it’s because of European sanctions and that er the whole thing’s er a misadventure, we should basically let Putin er have his way.

Later he insisted this was only an example but I reckon he was setting up his escape route, using Ukraine as a figleaf, as he always has. 
So I reckon he might go, claiming an 'honourable' exit. [🤮]

From here Best of Today - Johnson: Psychological transformation is not going to happen - BBC Sounds

 Above extract starts from around 14.11 minutes in.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 26, 2022)

lay the ground work for the idea if he resigned it will be honerable

the cockwomble

maybe 6 months ago


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 26, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think that, also, the vacuum of any kind of "moral" leadership he represents will lead to


I think that hes managed to do a great deal of damage to possibly more than just the institution of parliament with the lies, corruption and the blockhead lackies pushing illegal and immoral decisions.  An example that will be mimicked by all sorts of people in all sorts of situations.
The guy does not give the tiniest of shits about anyone else, and thats an awful example to have risen to such  a high office.

Hoping that damage stains the tories for a very long time is the only plus side


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 26, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> I think that hes managed to do a great deal of damage to possibly more than just the institution of parliament with the lies, corruption and the blockhead lackies pushing illegal and immoral decisions.  An example that will be mimicked by all sorts of people in all sorts of situations.
> The guy does not give the tiniest of shits about anyone else, and thats an awful example to have risen to such  a high office.
> 
> Hoping that damage stains the tories for a very long time is the only plus side



Thatcherism was pretty much the same. Pushed their ideas of greed and selfishness that was then mimicked into many other areas in life ie work, housing, care, the workplace. Johnson does seem to have crashed into a brick wall though, let's hope he takes his pathetic little cabal with him.


----------



## Ming (Jun 27, 2022)

I understand why women fall for him though. A lion‘s mane of silky blond hair, muscular physique, sensual lips, strong nose.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2022)

🤮


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2022)

Ming said:


> I understand why women fall for him though. A lion‘s mane of silky blond hair, muscular physique, sensual lips, strong nose.


----------



## Ming (Jun 27, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


>


Starmer’s a bad Elvis impersonator.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2022)

Ming said:


> I understand why women fall for him though. A lion‘s mane of silky blond hair, muscular physique, sensual lips, strong nose.


The offer of public money.


----------



## Ming (Jun 27, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The offer of public money.


Obviously. But I'm just saying he's not a bad looking guy.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 27, 2022)

Ming said:


> Obviously. But I'm just saying he's not a bad looking guy.


He obviously doesn't have a muscular physique. He also obviously doesn't have a silky mane of anything. 

You need to see a counselor.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2022)

Ming said:


> Obviously. But I'm just saying he's not a bad looking guy.



Eye of the beholder and all that


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 27, 2022)

"Can I check in please? I've just run a marathon."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 27, 2022)

He's running again. 





> A man dressed as United Kingdom Prime Minister Boris Johnson entertained cricket fans on day two of the third and final Test between England and New Zealand by running through the stands while being chased by men dressed as police officers.
> 
> The incident took place at Headingley Cricket Ground in Leeds, England. A viral video taken in the stands shows one cricket lover dressed as Mr Johnson, complete with a blonde wig, a blue tie and a white shirt with "Please vote Boris 4 No. 10" written on the back. The short clip shows the man being chased by the rest of his friends, who were all dressed up in police uniforms.



Taking the piss out of the Partygate scandal.









						Viral Video: Man Dressed As Boris Johnson Gets Chased By Police
					

A man dressed as United Kingdom Prime Minister Boris Johnson entertained cricket fans on day two of the third and final Test between England and New Zealand by running through the stands while being chased by men dressed as police officers.




					www.ndtv.com


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 27, 2022)

Ming said:


> Obviously. But I'm just saying he's not a bad looking guy.



Just for you.


----------



## Supine (Jun 27, 2022)

The Times with a dodgy chart


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2022)

Supine said:


> The Times with a dodgy chart
> 
> View attachment 329163


this seems pretty unlikely. what's the source?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> this seems pretty unlikely. what's the source?


----------



## Supine (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 329166


I mean the source of the image - it's the times printing a graph lib-dem style was the unlikely thing I was questioning.


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2022)

dp


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2022)

Supine said:


> View attachment 329167


OK - looks like they've mixed some figures up then, the 60% figure is for all voters it says in the box to the left of the image? The bars on the graph correspond more closely to 36% of tory voters wanting him gone I'd say


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 27, 2022)

Delusional twat.

Boris Johnson says he is not worried by reports Tory MPs could be plotting to oust him and insists questions over his leadership have been 'settled'

Settled?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Delusional twat.
> 
> Boris Johnson says he is not worried by reports Tory MPs could be plotting to oust him and insists questions over his leadership have been 'settled'
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2022)

According to Lance Forman, who flits between the Tories and the Brexit Party/Ukip, "Boris Johnson's probably one of the most left wing Tory leaders we've had since Ted Heath".

Well, top eight at least.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> According to Lance Forman, who flits between the Tories and the Brexit Party/Ukip, "Boris Johnson's probably one of the most left wing Tory leaders we've had since Ted Heath".
> 
> Well, top eight at least.



He's quite prepared to do stuff that the others would have regarded as too left wing if it suits him, on account of having no principles at all. He's obviously not left wing generally though - he'll also do plenty of stuff they'd have regarded as too right.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 27, 2022)

stavros said:


> According to Lance Forman, who flits between the Tories and the Brexit Party/Ukip, "Boris Johnson's probably one of the most left wing Tory leaders we've had since Ted Heath".
> 
> Well, top eight at least.


If Johnson thought that being the most left-wing Tory leader would benefit him personally, he would be the most left-wing Tory leader. But at the time being a right-wing PM suited him, now he's reaping that reward by being a (inter)national joke and generally despised.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> OK - looks like they've mixed some figures up then, the 60% figure is for all voters it says in the box to the left of the image? The bars on the graph correspond more closely to 36% of tory voters wanting him gone I'd say


Top bar should be 51%, second bar 36%, I think.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jun 28, 2022)

Only problem with that is that if you know even a fraction of what is rotten about the UK, its not hard to believe that people like him exist in our political system, or that they would be rewarded.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 29, 2022)

This is quite something:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2022)

The Commons privileges committee is due to elect a new chair today, in advance of the start of their investigation into if Johnson lied to the Commons, and it's widely predicted to elect Harriet Harman, ex-deputy Labour leader, which should make it a little more interesting.

Although the Independent seems to think she's already in position, and rebels are circulating ready to strike quickly if/when he is found to have misled parliament.



> “When it happens, it has to be lightning-fast and it has to be at a moment when his position is irrecoverable.”
> 
> He said that the moment was likely to come with the publication, expected in early autumn, of the report from the privileges committee, chaired by veteran Labour MP Harriet Harman.
> 
> ...











						Tory rebels to act ‘lightning fast’ if PM found to have lied to Commons
					

PM claims he has ‘new mandate’ to lead after surviving confidence ballot




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This is quite something:



i dont know the official name for these hearings, they seem to be going on all the time - does anything ever come from them other than an embarrassing hour for those being questioned?


----------



## teqniq (Jun 29, 2022)

They are select committee hearings and no, I've never seen or heard anything come from them though I'm happy to be corrected. Good to see the fucker squirm though.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2022)

Did he really say he can't investigate Johnson for anything without getting Johnson's approval on it first?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Did he really say he can't investigate Johnson for anything without getting Johnson's approval on it first?



He did, because he can't.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Did he really say he can't investigate Johnson for anything without getting Johnson's approval on it first?


Yes and I like that guy's rejoinder 'He's not keen'.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2022)

teqniq said:


> They are select committee hearings and no, I've never seen or heard anything come from them though I'm happy to be corrected. Good to see the fucker squirm though.


thanks yeah of course ive heard of these now you say it 


			https://www.parliament.uk/about/how/committees/select/
		

So Select Committees publish a report, which the government may respond to by publishing its own paper



> The Government will normally make a response to a select committee report, either publishing it itself (as a Command Paper) or sending a memorandum to the committee, which can be published as a special report (simply saying, in effect, “we have received the following reply ...”), although the committee can publish the response with further comments or take further evidence.
> 
> The Government has undertaken to reply within two months of the publication of the report, when possible, but may seek the committee's agreement to allow a longer period. In some cases where a report has recommendations affecting a body outside Government (for example the Bank of England) responses will be received from more than one source. It is sometimes convenient for the committee to publish such responses together. The Government's replies to reports from the Committee of Public Accounts are published as Treasury Minutes (which are Command Papers).



Were it not for the outcome of making Twitter videos Id say these are a total waste of time


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He did, because he can't.


"You can investigate me for all these things I didn't do, but no you can't investigate me for that because I did it"


----------



## bluescreen (Jun 29, 2022)

ska invita said:


> thanks yeah of course ive heard of these now you say it
> 
> 
> https://www.parliament.uk/about/how/committees/select/
> ...


No, they are good at winkling out details. Members take their work seriously and make an effort to be well informed. Their reports are published. Often their recommendations are taken up. There's not been a lot of research on their effectiveness, or even on what would be a good metric to gauge it, but there's this. The Impact of House of Commons Select Committees


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 29, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Were it not for the outcome of making Twitter videos Id say these are a total waste of time


And a waste of money too


----------



## philosophical (Jun 29, 2022)

I like seeing the fuckers squirm in these select committee events.
It may not change anything, but the squirming is entertaining, and for me indicates something about character.
That obfuscating geezer saying he takes his responsibilities seriously is about pomposity, ‘do you know who I am?’, annoyance that others don’t know their place because they have the temerity to ask questions.
If anything, the performance of some of the MP’s asking questions in committees makes them appear more reckonable than they usually are in media interviews or in the chamber of the house.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Did he really say he can't investigate Johnson for anything without getting Johnson's approval on it first?



It's true. Thanks to a rule change brought in by...um...Boris Johnson. 

Fucking banana republic we're living in. Just without the bananas or the republic.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I like seeing the fuckers squirm in these select committee events.
> It may not change anything,


It just adds to my sense of impotence . Flushed cheeks are not enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2022)

ska invita said:


> It just adds to my sense of impotence . Flushed cheeks are not enough


You've been watching if... again


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 29, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's true. Thanks to a rule change brought in by...um...Boris Johnson.
> 
> Fucking banana republic we're living in. Just without the bananas or the republic.



I for one would love to be able to corner Johnson, and not allow him to leave the room until he was able to explain how signing off on investigations of yourself is not the most fucking corrupt bullshit to ever exist. Explain yourself, you piece of filth.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 29, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I for one would love to be able to corner Johnson, and not allow him to leave the room until he was able to explain how signing off on investigations of yourself is not the most fucking corrupt bullshit to ever exist. Explain yourself, you piece of filth.


Its unfortunate that he doesnt give a shit what anyone thinks and will say absolutely anything without any basis in truth at anytime. he is privilege personified.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 29, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Its unfortunate that he doesnt give a shit what anyone thinks and will say absolutely anything without any basis in truth at anytime. he is privilege personified.



Sure, but I would at least derive some intellectual satisfaction from hearing his words when outside of his comfort zone. Like the coproliths studied by palaeontologists, being based on shit is no bar to being interesting. I'm sure there's someone out there who could take my place who could make him properly squirm. I'd like to see that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 29, 2022)

There's plenty of examples of Johnson being pushed out of his comfort zone isn't there, because for a politician (and especially one with his reputation) he's not actually that good at the wriggling bullshit. He umms and ahs and makes wibbling noises then gets angry and aggressive. It doesn't seem to do him much harm though.


----------



## gosub (Jun 29, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This is quite something:



Heard that last night. 

I don't think he has shamefully enabled.
 Rock and hard place


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 29, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Sure, but I would at least derive some intellectual satisfaction from hearing his words when outside of his comfort zone. Like the coproliths studied by palaeontologists, being based on shit is no bar to being interesting. I'm sure there's someone out there who could take my place who could make him properly squirm. I'd like to see that.


There is no outside the comfort zone for him because there are no consequences, at least any that have any effect on his life, its water off a ducks back, all just little amusements on his buller buller buller trail to the next entertainment

I very much like the idea of him as a coprolith though


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2022)

Goodoh  









						Met Police sued in High Court for 'not properly investigating' Boris Johnson
					

Former Met chief Lord Paddick and the Good Law Project have officially issued legal proceedings - saying the failure to send key questionnaires to Boris Johnson was 'irrational' in law




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> There is no outside the comfort zone for him because there are no consequences, at least any that have any effect on his life, its water off a ducks back, all just little amusements on his buller buller buller trail to the next entertainment
> 
> I very much like the idea of him as a coprolith though


I think you'll find johnsonite is a stage between shit and coprolite where the fossilisation process has begin and to the untrained eye it looks like solid compromise but in being handled the contents burst onto the hands of the unwary


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think you'll find johnsonite is a stage between shit and coprolite where the fossilisation process has begin and to the untrained eye it looks like solid compromise but in being handled the contents burst onto the hands of the unwary


I remember them cowpats


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think you'll find johnsonite is a stage between shit and coprolite where the fossilisation process has begin and to the untrained eye it looks like solid compromise but in being handled the contents burst onto the hands of the unwary


Cold stone on the outside, fermented shit within. The perfect description. I hope the penguins can handle that highly acquired taste


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2022)

(((( penguins ))))


----------



## agricola (Jun 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think you'll find johnsonite is a stage between shit and coprolite where the fossilisation process has begin and to the untrained eye it looks like solid compromise but in being handled the contents burst onto the hands of the unwary



so that is where all the white dogshit went


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

So what have Private Eye printed about Johnson in their latest issue. “Lurid allegations” apparently?


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> So what have Private Eye printed about Johnson in their latest issue. “Lurid allegations” apparently?



Honestly, when you read it, it can’t be unread. Think carefully before doing so!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 30, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> So what have Private Eye printed about Johnson in their latest issue. “Lurid allegations” apparently?



I wonder if it's connected to this?



> Two years ago, when BoJo’s now wife and then girlfriend was expecting their baby, Private Eye mocked Big Boris for fathering what was rumored to be his tenth child. Carrie Johnson has now given birth to another child, bringing that number to 11. BoJo has produced enough progeny to form a football (soccer for Americans) team. Now, rumors emerge that the man advised to “lock up [his] willy” might have failed to do so again. This time, his nanny is the lady in question.
> 
> Already, BoJo’s nanny has been in the news. Apparently, Conservative donors have been ponying up the cash to pay for his lifestyle. This allegedly includes the salary of the nanny. Early this month, _The Times_ — the real one in London, not _The New York Times_ that is a target of my learned colleague Peter Isackson — asked, “Can Boris Johnson afford to be prime minister?”











						Do Rumors of Boris Johnson's Purported Twelfth Child Matter? - Fair Observer
					

Boris Johnson, who is obsessed with Winston Churchill, is doing quite well out of the Russia-Ukraine War. Like his hero, the prime minister is enjoying his finest hour. He has boldly taken on the transparently villainous Vladimir Putin and turned the screws on Russian oligarchs who, until not...




					www.fairobserver.com


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2022)

It's just about Carrie Symonds giving him a nosh in his office, nothing that exciting


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2022)

this guy has scanned the whole story


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Jun 30, 2022)

I see. Well, as private eye noted, all they’ve accomplished in trying to suppress it is to draw a lot more attention to it, and to all but confirm it must be true. About the normal level of Johnson competence on display there then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 30, 2022)

Operation 'Save Big Dog' swings into action, questioning the integrity of the Commons' privileges committee before their investigation properly gets started.



> The inquiry into whether Boris Johnson misled Parliament over partygate risks becoming a "kangaroo court", Downing Street sources have claimed.
> 
> On Wednesday, allies of the Prime Minister accused the House of Commons' privileges committee of relying on “hearsay evidence”, after MPs ruled that witnesses will be granted anonymity.
> 
> They also questioned why Harriet Harman has been allowed to chair the investigation, which could determine Mr Johnson's fate as Prime Minister, despite the Labour grandee suggesting as recently as April that Mr Johnson had lied.





> By questioning the integrity of the investigation, it is likely that Downing Street is preparing to challenge any negative findings made by the committee. It also raises the prospect that the Prime Minister would refuse to resign if he is found to have misled Parliament.
> 
> Downing Street is already pressing the MPs to allow Mr Johnson to question witnesses, to take legal advice and be heard in person when hearings get under way this autumn.





			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Operation 'Save Big Dog' swings into action, questioning the integrity of the Commons' privileges committee before their investigation properly gets started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The johnson lot are copying what the trumpites are saying about the January 6 investigation in America. Hearsay is for courts, it doesn't count in commons committees where they can listen to any evidence they desire. Plus I think Johnson would really struggle to say what hearsay is, so until he can define it he should perhaps shut up about it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I see. Well, as private eye noted, all they’ve accomplished in trying to suppress it is to draw a lot more attention to it, and to all but confirm it must be true. About the normal level of Johnson competence on display there then.



Trouble is Johnson's natural constituency, namely repulsive middle-aged men, will actually be impressed by stories like this. Because it's what they would do if they had enough leverage and thought they could get away with it.

And there are a lot of repulsive middle aged men out there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Operation 'Save Big Dog' swings into action, questioning the integrity of the Commons' privileges committee before their investigation properly gets started.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to nginx!



Meanwhile, Truss with an eye on the leadership job, has dismissed claims it will be a "kangaroo court".



> Liz Truss has dismissed claims an inquiry into whether Boris Johnson lied over Partygate could become a “Kangaroo court”.
> 
> It comes after the prime minister’s allies told _The Daily Telegraph_they were worried “hearsay evidence” could be used against him, with whistleblowers allowed to give anonymous evidence to the probe.
> 
> But Ms Truss said on Thursday morning: “I trust implicitly my parliamentary colleagues to listen properly to the evidence and make the right decision.”





> This further probe into Partygate will look at whether Mr Johnson misled parliament over the scandal and was formally launched this week.
> 
> It will be led by veteran Labour MP Harriet Harman after a Tory bid to block her from chairing the inquiry failed.
> 
> Mr Johnson will have to wait until autumn to face a grilling by the parliamentary inquiry leading the probe.











						Partygate ‘lies’ inquiry will not be ‘Kangaroo court’, Truss says - follow live
					

The prime minister is expected to face a grilling for the probe in autumn




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 30, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Meanwhile, Truss with an eye on the leadership job, has dismissed claims it will be a "kangaroo court".


she had an aid look that one up and was very disappointed that there was no kangaroo


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> she had an aid look that one up and was very disappointed that there was no kangaroo



Liz ponders why there aren't any kangaroos in a kangaroo court.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> View attachment 329734
> Liz ponders why there aren't any kangaroos in a kangaroo court.




Not a fan of Philomena Cunk but Liz is nailing the look


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2022)

killer b said:


> It's just about Carrie Symonds giving him a nosh in his office, nothing that exciting



I know thats what the _Eye_ said, but I really find it hard to believe even they would have gone to the extent they did to try and bury that story; as SpookyFrank says his supporters would think better of him for it and everyone else has that sort of thing priced into their views of him already.


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2022)

agricola said:


> I know thats what the _Eye_ said, but I really find it hard to believe even they would have gone to the extent they did to try and bury that story; as SpookyFrank says his supporters would think better of him for it and everyone else has that sort of thing priced into their views of him already.


I disagree - he's polling terribly at the moment, mostly due to a parade of similar stories.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 30, 2022)

agricola said:


> I know thats what the _Eye_ said, but I really find it hard to believe even they would have gone to the extent they did to try and bury that story; as SpookyFrank says his supporters would think better of him for it and everyone else has that sort of thing priced into their views of him already.



Maybe the idea is to prevent #metoo style revelations


----------



## Wilf (Jun 30, 2022)

Instant resignation after something very drunken last night. Hasn't gone through the usual pattern of radio silence, half hearted apology, supportive family and the rest.  Fuck me, how pissed was he?









						Tory deputy chief whip resigns after ‘drunkenly groping two men’
					

Chris Pincher’s resignation is latest in a series of allegations of sexual misconduct by Conservative MPs




					www.theguardian.com
				




Edit - 'groping', aka sexual assault:









						Tory whip resigns 'after drunkenly groping two men at private club'
					

Chris Pincher admitted he had 'drank far too much' after allegedly assaulting two men.




					metro.co.uk
				




Edit - and for what it's worth, if we get that far, not exactly a marginal, but was a Labour seat in 2005.  Bit hard to see whether Lab or Libs would get the tactical vote.  Equally, I suspect the tories will find a way of avoiding a by election.



			https://electionresults.parliament.uk/election/2019-12-12/Results/Location/Constituency/Tamworth/


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 30, 2022)

Gin pissed?
He also writes a column on alcoholic drinks for The Critic magazine. A recent one was headlined: "Fall into the gin trap."


----------



## Wilf (Jun 30, 2022)

According to wiki, he has previous:








						Christopher Pincher - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





> On 5 November 2017, Pincher resigned as Assistant Whip and voluntarily referred himself to the Conservative Party's complaints procedure and the police, after former Olympic rower and Conservative candidate Alex Story alleged that Pincher, nine years before he was an MP, had made an unwanted pass at him, describing him as a "pound shop Harvey Weinstein". Story said that he had been invited back to Pincher's flat, where Pincher massaged his neck and talked about his "future in the Conservative party", before changing into a bathrobe.[31] Pincher said that "I do not recognise either the events or the interpretation placed on them" and that "if Mr Story has ever felt offended by anything I said then I can only apologise to him".[31] On 23 December 2017, the Conservative Party's investigating panel determined that Pincher had not breached the code of conduct.[32]


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 30, 2022)

from teh tweeter



🤢


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> from teh tweeter
> 
> View attachment 329812
> 
> 🤢



Johnson and Michael Owen isn't a couple I'd have guessed at tbf.


----------



## Ming (Jun 30, 2022)

He got blown in his Westminster office by his mistress while his wife had cancer. I’ll just leave that there. Probably had his hands behind his head during the act of love.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2022)

Ming said:


> He got blown in his Westminster office by his mistress while his wife had cancer. I’ll just leave that there. Probably had his hands behind his head during the act of love.



Hence '#BloJo' & 'BJ's BJ' trending on twitter, they are not going to like twitter users mocking them like that.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Hence '#BloJo' & 'BJ's BJ' trending on twitter, they are not going to like twitter users mocking them like that.


You mean like this?



E2a Pornhub are in lots of trouble. It would be nice if Johnson headed that way too. /wishful thinking


----------



## Wilf (Jul 1, 2022)

They are currently holding the line at 'Johnson didn't knowing about 'specific' allegations before promoting' this latest sex offender:









						No 10 denies PM knew of Chris Pincher misconduct claims before promotion
					

Pincher resigned as deputy chief whip after reports he drunkenly groped two men at a private club




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## teqniq (Jul 1, 2022)

According to this, the above is, unsurprisingly a lie:









						Boris Johnson’s Long Record of Dismissing and Covering-Up Sexual Misconduct Allegations – Byline Times
					

The Chris Pincher scandal is the latest example of the Prime Minister dismissing or ignoring claims made against himself and others




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 1, 2022)

I wouldn't even be shocked.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 1, 2022)

Imagine being Johnson's hairdresser. 

'So, what are we doing for you today?'

'Just make it look shit.'


----------



## Wilf (Jul 1, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>


----------



## existentialist (Jul 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> They are currently holding the line at 'Johnson didn't knowing about 'specific' allegations before promoting' this latest sex offender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an awful lot Johnson seems to manage not to know about


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> There's an awful lot Johnson seems to manage not to know about


Nothing to do with the fact that Mr gropey was instrumental in the ' save big dog' bollocks.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Nothing to do with the fact that Mr gropey was instrumental in the ' save big dog' bollocks.


Exactly. Anyone who‘s good for Johnson is protected in the current regime, regardless of how not good they might be for other people, the country, etc.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 1, 2022)

Whip has been suspended while investigating gropey.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Whip has been suspended while investigating gropey.



It was only a question of time.



> A spokesperson for Chief Whip said: "Having heard that a formal complaint has been made to the ICGS, the PM has agreed with the Chief Whip that the whip should be suspended from Chris Pincher while the investigation is ongoing."
> 
> Calls had been growing from Tory MPs for Pincher to lose the whip after _The Sun_ reported that the former deputy chief whip had groped two men at central London's Carlton Club.
> 
> The newspaper also reported that several Conservative MPs had complained to the whips' office about his behaviour.











						Chris Pincher Loses Conservative Whip Following Sexual Assault Allegations
					

Chris Pincher, MP for Tamworth, has had the Conservative whip removed after he quit government on Thursday following allegations of sexual assault.




					www.politicshome.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>



Whatever else anyone thinks about Carrie Johnson, that tweet is pretty vile and demeaning


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 1, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Whatever else anyone thinks about Carrie Johnson, that tweet is pretty vile and demeaning


Yep, twitter is full of that shit. Supertanksii commenting on ' toothy' giving a BJ. Red rum etc.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 1, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Whatever else anyone thinks about Carrie Johnson, that tweet is pretty vile and demeaning


Yep and, to be honest, I'd hoped urban was a  bit better than that.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep and, to be honest, I'd hoped urban was a  bit better than that.


Well you could of course pm’d me to say that rather than wait for another poster to call it out ?


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 1, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Whatever else anyone thinks about Carrie Johnson, that tweet is pretty vile and demeaning


Ok point taken , thanks


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep and, to be honest, I'd hoped urban was a  bit better than that.


it was


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Well you could of course pm’d me to say that rather than wait for another poster to call it out ?


where's the fun in that? tbh i only pm about image content if someone's left an address or identifier in it. frankly i've often been baffled at something i thought would be taken badly is taken in good spirit, and how something i thought would be taken well is abhorred. it's never easy (for me anyway) to know how people here will respond to something.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 1, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> where's the fun in that? tbh i only pm about image content if someone's left an address or identifier in it. frankly i've often been baffled at something i thought would be taken badly is taken in good spirit, and how something i thought would be taken well is abhorred. it's never easy (for me anyway) to know how people here will respond to something.


True


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Whip has been suspended while investigating gropey.


And now has a Majority of 74


----------



## Wilf (Jul 1, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Well you could of course pm’d me to say that rather than wait for another poster to call it out ?


Why would I pm you about it? It's a public issue about how we debate on urban.  As to waiting for someone else to fire the bullets, I made the point gently in #19,520.  Since then, I recalled that she's a rape victim which, whilst it doesn't change the basic point about representing a woman as a blow up doll, makes it even more acute.  I've no beef with you and I'm sure there will have been posts of mine that could have been called out on a variety of grounds.  But it's not unreasonable to say that using that kind of image really isn't on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> And now has a Majority of 74


down and down and down it goes, where it stops no one knows


----------



## killer b (Jul 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I wouldn't even be shocked.



it does seem likely that 'strongtogether' on twitter would have the inside track on this.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 1, 2022)

> It's a public issue about how we debate on urban.



I think it's a useful thing to emphasise that the act of posting an image which you probably shouldn't doesn't necessarily make you a bad _person_ (no-one's entirely innocent of ever writing or posting something silly or unpleasant on the internet, we can all be a bit thoughtless or mean in the moment), it's just a thing that's not appropriate and it's a good thing to have it highlighted where the line should be. The best practice with this stuff is a) that it's highlighted and resolved without too much fuss, with everyone the wiser b) that the whole thing doesn't turn into a big defensive/offensive hoo ha casting more heat than light.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 1, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Why would I pm you about it? It's a public issue about how we debate on urban.  As to waiting for someone else to fire the bullets, I made the point gently in #19,520.  Since then, I recalled that she's a rape victim which, whilst it doesn't change the basic point about representing a woman as a blow up doll, makes it even more acute.  I've no beef with you and I'm sure there will have been posts of mine that could have been called out on a variety of grounds.  But it's not unreasonable to say that using that kind of image really isn't on.


Thanks for explaining your position .


----------



## Wilf (Jul 1, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> I think it's a useful thing to emphasise that the act of posting an image which you probably shouldn't doesn't necessarily make you a bad _person_ (no-one's entirely innocent of ever writing or posting something silly or unpleasant on the internet, we can all be a bit thoughtless or mean in the moment), it's just a thing that's not appropriate and it's a good thing to have it highlighted where the line should be. The best practice with this stuff is a) that it's highlighted and resolved without too much fuss, with everyone the wiser b) that the whole thing doesn't turn into a big defensive/offensive hoo ha casting more heat than light.


Happy to go with that.


----------



## contadino (Jul 1, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> And now has a Majority of 74


...who hate him and want him gone.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 1, 2022)

contadino said:


> ...who hate him and want him gone.


Most of the party MPs and the country


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2022)

agricola said:


> so that is where all the white dogshit went


I remember the white dog shit threads from the early naughties


----------



## Raheem (Jul 1, 2022)

Fuzzy said:


> I remember the white dog shit threads from the early naughties


Whatever happened to those white dogshit threads? You used to see them all the time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Whatever happened to those white dogshit threads? You used to see them all the time.


whenever I see a white dog shit on the pavement (which it has to be said is rare these days) I always think of u75.


----------



## godspel (Jul 1, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Thanks for explaining your position .


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 1, 2022)

Saj got a bit confused


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 2, 2022)

I swear as he gets older he looks more and more like Nosferatu's boring cousin - pretty sure he'd be an emotional vampire in conversation.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 2, 2022)

Over eleven years before that disappointing first post lands.

Is this an urban record?


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Over eleven years before that disappointing first post lands.
> 
> Is this an urban record?


A sobering read, that first page.

And shocking to see that Michie poem, written by someone who must have been of Scottish descent. I assumed at first it was some kind of Swiftian irony but apparently not.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> A sobering read, that first page.
> 
> And shocking to see that Michie poem, written by someone who must have been of Scottish decent. I assumed at first it was some kind of Swiftian irony but apparently not.



Was referring to the poster godspel, a few posts above, but sure, all sobering and shocking


----------



## Wilf (Jul 2, 2022)

Pincher has now moved onto the next stage in the playbook of disgraced MPs, he's 'seeking professional help':








						Chris Pincher seeking professional help after drunken groping claims
					

Tory party and PM face mounting pressure over scandal as former deputy chief whip says he respects decision to suspend him




					www.theguardian.com
				




'Hello Mr Pincher, you've been referred to see me about your current problems. Why are you here today?'
- I've carried out multiple sexual assaults and it's beginning to affect my career. Even in a government run by Boris Johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Pincher has now moved onto the next stage in the playbook of disgraced MPs, he's 'seeking professional help':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he is going show remorse for groping people being called pincher's the first thing he should change


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2022)

Wilf said:


> - I've carried out multiple sexual assaults and it's beginning to affect my career. Even in a government run by Boris Johnson.


in the smiths song 'girlfriend in a coma' it's always sounded to me that the 'i know i know it's serious' suggests yer man thought it really really wasn't and the let me whisper my last goodbyes always struck me as plain creepy. but that is as nothing to someone like this vile creature, who - as you say - out-johnson's johnson in this government of all the talentless, corruptions and perversities.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if he is going show remorse for groping people being called pincher's the first thing he should change


Or he could start stealing things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Or he could start stealing things.


i'd be surprised if he's not got a collection of other people's things in his westminster desk.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> A sobering read, that first page.
> 
> And shocking to see that Michie poem, written by someone who must have been of Scottish descent. I assumed at first it was some kind of Swiftian irony but apparently not.


as you might expect it was written and published while alexander boris de pfeffel johnson was _spectator_ editor


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 2, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> as you might expect it was written under the editorship of alexander boris de pfeffel johnson


Indeed. And we all remember his Erdogan limerick.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## oryx (Jul 3, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 330260


That's good news but shameful that a shitty rag like the Mail has so much influence.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> think i should mention here that when i start collecting something i'm rather a completist


It's always good to have goals


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2022)

oryx said:


> That's good news but shameful that a shitty rag like the Mail has so much influence.


It'll all be over by Christmas mark my words


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 3, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It'll all be over by Christmas mark my words




The world as we know it or Tory rule?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> The world as we know it or Tory rule?


Yes


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 3, 2022)

Cassetteboy and DJ Rubbish


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2022)

oryx said:


> That's good news but shameful that a shitty rag like the Mail has so much influence.


Eventually everyone is hated by the Daily Mail.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> Eventually everyone is hated by the Daily Mail.



Well that's made my day. I'm hated.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> Eventually everyone is hated by the Daily Mail.


Took me a few questions to get right up to Hated, must be loosing me touch.


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Took me a few questions to get right up to Hated, must be loosing me touch.


You might be like me, where being a straight, white man of British parentage holds you back.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> You might be like me, where being a straight, white man of British parentage holds you back.


I know. The first time I can genuinely say that being a straight white man of English heritage has genuinely held me back.


----------



## Supine (Jul 3, 2022)

I think you can put hatred by the Mail as a positive on your CV tbh.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 3, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Well that's made my day. I'm hated.


So am I. Unmarried non-straight woman who works and doesn't believe in the "good old days". I'm not Muslim though, or look stereotypically like one, so the hate-ometer stayed where it was when I answered that one in the negative.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2022)

oryx said:


> That's good news but shameful that a shitty rag like the Mail has so much influence.


Yes, but at least it was 'public opinion' that put the paper out of touch. . . the paper is trying to get back in touch with it's readers, and not drift too far, no the other way around.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 3, 2022)

Even lying got me to Disliked, telling the truth got me hated by question 10


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2022)

Hated by the daily mail

Sure knew that, wore the badge for years


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2022)

Hardly surprising that Cabinet Ministers have had enough of being wheeled out to defend Johnson, there's been so many uncomfortable/hilarious interviews over the months, with some ministers clearing struggling with what they are defending.



> Boris Johnson facing Cabinet backlash over Chris Pincher sex pest allegations​Ministers express anger at decision to appoint shamed MP to senior role and then being asked to defend the Government over sleaze crisis.





> Speaking to The Telegraph on Sunday night, sources close to three Cabinet ministers criticised the Prime Minister’s decision to appoint Mr Pincher to the role of deputy chief whip and expressed dismay at having to publicly answer questions about what Mr Johnson knew about claims of sexual impropriety.
> 
> Comparing the situation to the sleaze scandals that dogged the latter years of the Major government, one said: “It just increases the feeling that we are in late John Major-era territory even more – when you are trying to appease people, you are more inclined to turn blind eye to bad behaviour.”
> 
> They added that Mr Johnson was in the “completely invidious position” of trying to placate his allies because he did not want to “lose their support”.





> The source added that: “My understanding from ministers is there is a lot of anger in the parliamentary party at both the handling of Pincher and also these subsequent revelations – the guy had to quit before over the exact same issue. Someone, the whip, should have reported him to the AA, not promoted him into the whips’ office.”
> 
> *A second Cabinet source said defending the Prime Minister’s handling of the allegations against Mr Pincher was “soul destroying”, while a third said it was “a bit like getting punched in the face”.*
> 
> One told The Telegraph that it was likely that junior ministers would be “wheeled out” on broadcast interviews as their more senior Cabinet colleagues were likely to try to “pull rank” and refuse to go on the airwaves.





> *Several Tory MPs are also understood to have contacted the Whips’ Office demanding that the Prime Minister make clear that Mr Pincher should resign from Parliament, and asking them to guarantee that they will not reinstate the whip.*
> 
> “I think most of us messaged demanding he lose the whip,” one backbencher said. “Many of us have said he should resign altogether, immediately.”





			archive.ph
		


Two other headaches for him this week, on Wednesday it's the elections for the executive of the 1922 committee, and if rebels win, they can move to change the rules that prevent another no-confidence vote taking place for 12 months. Currently 15% of Tory MPs have to put letters in again at that 12 month point, the suggestion is the rule could be changed so that if 25% put letters in that could trigger an immediate vote.

Also on Wednesday he's got a 2-hour drilling by the Liaison Committee of senior MPs, which is made up of Select Committee Chairs, many of which have been vocal in criticising Johnson.

So, that's a hattrick of problems to get the cunt squirming this week.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 4, 2022)

oryx said:


> That's good news but shameful that a shitty rag like the Mail has so much influence.



The Mail could play up Johnson's foreign roots .  That'll get the readers to dislike him


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> View attachment 330260



I did wonder if that was true, if so, the editor at the Daily Mail doesn't seem to have got the memo, or is just ignoring Viscount Rothermere's instruction.



I haven't clicked on the link to see how they can still think he's the best man for the job, because clearly it's a barking mad conclusion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I did wonder if that was true, if so, the editor at the Daily Mail doesn't seem to have got the memo, or is just ignoring Viscount Rothermere's instruction.
> 
> View attachment 330388
> 
> I haven't clicked on the link to see how they can still think he's the best man for the job, because clearly it's a barking mad conclusion.


They have a very poor view of other men


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2022)

The Times has a little more about the possible rule change.



> Another rebel said that the row had “100 per cent” strengthened the campaign to oust Johnson. One cause of anger was that “Boris put Pincher in because of his loyalty in breaking the plots and getting people on board — his previous misdemeanours were excused”, the MP said.
> 
> Some rebels are discussing simply forcing Johnson to hold a confidence vote should 54 MPs, or 15 per cent of the parliamentary party, demand one. Under a compromise proposal, a rule would be introduced under which he would face a confidence vote if 25 per cent — 90 MPs — submitted letters to Sir Graham Brady, the committee chairman. “This is a unifying manifesto point,” one MP thinking of standing said. “It unites those chomping at the at the bit to get him out and those who are reserved about rules changes.”



As 148 voted against him before, and things have since got worst with those by-election results and now the Pincher scandal, one assumes it was be easy to get 90 letters in.



			archive.ph


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, that's a hattrick of problems to get the cunt squirming this week.



the downing street fridge will be occupied for a few days...


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 4, 2022)

I can imagine him not going even if they do vote the cunt out as leader of the party.
He will quite happily trigger constitutional crisis after crisis


----------



## contadino (Jul 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I can imagine him not going even if they do vote the cunt out as leader of the party.
> He will quite happily trigger constitutional crisis after crisis


I think this is true, but the more he fucks about the more obvious to the public just what a pathetic twat he actually is. When he's dragged out of No 10 in tears and stuck in front of a camera, that's when Tory support will go through the floor.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 4, 2022)

The iconic photograph of Assange being dragged out of the Ecuadorean Embassy would look better if it was the face of Johnson dragged out of Downing Street.
I wish I could photoshop.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I can imagine him not going even if they do vote the cunt out as leader of the party.
> He will quite happily trigger constitutional crisis after crisis


Could certainly imagine him seeking to call an election if they try and boot him out, though I suspect cabinet support would disappear pretty sharpish in those circumstances.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 4, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I can imagine him not going even if they do vote the cunt out as leader of the party.
> He will quite happily trigger constitutional crisis after crisis



Nah he's not going to do that because they don't really need him to 'go' in that sense. If he's voted out as leader then they'll just move on regardless.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2022)

Diane Abbott claims Boris Johnson is ‘rumoured to like assaulting women’


----------



## Petcha (Jul 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Diane Abbott claims Boris Johnson is ‘rumoured to like assaulting women’



As much as I dislike and mistrust our glorious leader I don't believe this particular rumour. Particularly coming from someone as batshit as Diane Abbot.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as I dislike and mistrust our glorious leader I don't believe this particular rumour. Particularly coming from someone as batshit as Diane Abbot.


yeh. you get she's reporting a rumour rather than insisting it's so. what things has she said that have led you to your batshit conclusion?


----------



## Petcha (Jul 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. you get she's reporting a rumour rather than insisting it's so.



I wonder what her legal standing is on making such an accusation though?

I'm not even PM but if someone claimed that about me I'd be very very pissed off.


----------



## Sue (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as I dislike and mistrust our glorious leader I don't believe this particular rumour. Particularly coming from someone as batshit as Diane Abbot.


'Batshit' eh?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as I dislike and mistrust our glorious leader I don't believe this particular rumour. Particularly coming from someone as batshit as Diane Abbot.


Batshit?


----------



## Petcha (Jul 4, 2022)

Sue said:


> 'Batshit' eh?



It's slang for 'crazy'


----------



## pesh (Jul 4, 2022)

Fuck off gabi.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's slang for 'crazy'


We know what it means. Shit thing to say. Is that rumours or do you have it on good authority.


----------



## Sue (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It's slang for 'crazy'


Well who knew.  

Why/how is she 'batshit'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I wonder what her legal standing is on making such an accusation though?
> 
> I'm not even PM but if someone claimed that about me I'd be very very pissed off.


still waiting on what she's said that makes you think she's batshit


----------



## JimW (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I wonder what her legal standing is on making such an accusation though?


Bet Boris Johnson is itching to have his relationships with women examined in a court of law.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2022)

Johnson fucks over a minister again, sent Therese Coffey out the media rounds yesterday to deny he was aware of any allegations against Pincher.



> Work and Pensions Secretary Therese Coffey defended the PM, saying he took "decisive action" to suspend the MP.
> 
> *Ms Coffey told the BBC that "to the best of my knowledge" Mr Johnson was not aware of specific allegations* *about Mr Pincher, saying she had not spoken to the prime minister directly and* *had received the assurance from the No 10 press office. *
> 
> BBC



And, yet today the story changes...



> *BORIS Johnson appointed Chris Pincher to a ministerial position despite being aware of concerns about his conduct, Downing Street has confirmed.*
> 
> The Prime Minister knew of claims which had been either been resolved or had not resulted in a formal complaint, his spokesman said, but did not consider it appropriate to block the appointment.
> 
> The National



I don't suppose that Coffey will be happy about being left with egg on her face.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 4, 2022)

Bat(shit) for Boris!!!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 4, 2022)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If he ever gets into power it will be like the Nazis never went away. Or at least according to someone I just overheard in a coffee shop. It's not the first time I've heard this sort of nonsense either. It's bonkers, so why do people persist with such bizarre positions?
> 
> As far as I can tell, the jury is still out on whether Johnson has any political convictions at all, other than the conviction that he deserves to be at the centre of attention.



Just went to the start of thread accidentally. Is it still bonkers with hindsight


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 4, 2022)

I am maybe not a fan of politicians but giving out abuse when it’s deserved  and indeed should be encouraged. Abbot is one of the better ones & it’s well documented the that she has been at the end of horrendous bullying and smears from the press and within the house itself..Punching down like this is shit to be honest. Regurgitation of tropes about abbot isn’t a good look


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> don't suppose that Coffey will be happy about being left with egg on her face.


She won't give a fuck, the hard faced arrogant bastard. 
That interview with rigby was awful.
When Coffey started talking in a Scouse accent I wanted to kill her on the face.


----------



## elbows (Jul 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I did wonder if that was true, if so, the editor at the Daily Mail doesn't seem to have got the memo, or is just ignoring Viscount Rothermere's instruction.
> 
> View attachment 330388
> 
> I haven't clicked on the link to see how they can still think he's the best man for the job, because clearly it's a barking mad conclusion.


I'll keep an eye on it.

One of the original articles that claimed the Mail would turn on Johnson said it would be visible in the Mail on Sunday, and it does seem like this was their front page yesterday:



The claim they would turn on him in more detail: There’s bad news in the Mail for Boris Johnson

edit - oh I just read that comment piece you draw attention to - it was pretty clear in its support just like the headline you mentioned suggested, but at least it was mercifully brief. And the lines of argument they used were the usual tired ones about all the other serious problems that need dealing with, how he is the only person who can win the next election for the tories, the only one who can connect with people, and some parping on about Blair and chums being on a renewed mission to strangle Brexit (which could be decoded as the downsides of Brexit becoming so much more visible these days).


----------



## Wilf (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as I dislike and mistrust our glorious leader I don't believe this particular rumour. Particularly coming from *someone as batshit as Diane Abbot*.


Fuck off.


----------



## A380 (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As Particularly coming from someone as batshit as Diane Abbot.


Now, being a wanky reformist, my politics and Abbot's don't complete align. I presume you think she's 'Batshit' - meaning crazy- as she is a black working class woman  (at least she started off working class) who had the temerity to think she could play a national role in politics?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> As much as I dislike and mistrust our glorious leader I don't believe this particular rumour. Particularly coming from someone as batshit as Diane Abbot.


Technically, groping someone is assault if the gropee has not consented... Journalist accuses Boris Johnson of groping her thigh, and another woman's, at a drunken lunch while he was her boss


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson fucks over a minister again, sent Therese Coffey out the media rounds yesterday to deny he was aware of any allegations against Pincher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor dr coffey, should have stuck in the lab rather than being forced to face the media to defend the indefensible


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> When Coffey started talking in a Scouse accent I wanted to kill her on the face.


to be fair to dr coffey, something i don't like to be, she is from billinge which is apparently 15 miles from liverpool


----------



## Wilf (Jul 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Diane Abbott claims Boris Johnson is ‘rumoured to like assaulting women’


An accusation was made that he assaulted a woman, maybe a journalist, at a Spectator/Torygraph type lunch. I wonder if she has something in mind other than that.  

This is evidence free blather on my part, but bearing in mind johnson's personality and sense of entitlement, I'd be astonished if there weren't more instances of (alleged ) assault.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 4, 2022)

Feels a bit yucky thinking about accusations of sexual assault in terms of strategy, but pushing the accusations against Johnson touched on above, might be a good move on Abbott's part. The very idea of johnson being the person to decide whether the likes of Pincher should be a minister, fucking hell! Instead, my guess is that we'll be seeing kieth forcing her to apologise.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Feels a bit yucky thinking about accusations of sexual assault in terms of strategy, but pushing the accusations against Johnson touched on above, might be a good move on Abbott's part. The very idea of johnson being the person to decide whether the likes of Pincher should be a minister, fucking hell! Instead, my guess is that we'll be seeing kieth forcing her to apologise.


sir keithly's voice will be muffled though, as he's speaking with his tongue firmly up de pfeffel's arse


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> When Coffey started talking in a Scouse accent



What? Why?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 4, 2022)

Anyway, I'm beginning to think Mr Johnson needs a bit of advice on these ethical issues. Perhaps they could create a post, maybe an _Ethics Adviser_?


----------



## xenon (Jul 4, 2022)

She always sounds like that doesn't she Coffey? On the few occasions I've heard her.

Diane Abbot had that awful interview re Police numbers but seems to get more grief than say, Lizz Truss who only last week sounded like a malfunctioning malevolant android.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> I'll keep an eye on it.
> 
> One of the original articles that claimed the Mail would turn on Johnson said it would be visible in the Mail on Sunday, and it does seem like this was their front page yesterday:
> 
> ...



Interesting.

Of course it wouldn't be the first time the 'Mail on Sunday' and the 'Daily Mail' have taken different positions, they did on Brexit, unlike some other papers they haven't been turned into a 7-day operation, and remain as just 'sister papers', with separate editors and editorial teams. 



> _The Daily Mail_ has broke with its sister paper _The Mail on Sunday_ to formally back the campaign for Britain to leave the EU.
> 
> In a two-page editorial, the newspaper argued it was best for the country to vote to leave the union in Thursday's referendum. The declaration came two days after its sister publication _The Mail on Sunday_ - which is a separate publication with a different editorial team - urged its readers to vote Remain. LINK



The comment piece in the DM may well be brief, but it's clearly from the editor, giving the rag's full support to Johnson to continue as PM.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> to be fair to dr coffey, something i don't like to be, she is from billinge which is apparently 15 miles from liverpool


She stated she was from Liverpool. The reason she got into politics rather than science was the fact she was sick of the militant left fucking over her city!
So another Tory lie. 
Billinge is a hot bed of Mrs buckets.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> What? Why?


She told rigby she was from Liverpool. Rigby was puzzled she didn't have a Scouse accent. ' oh I can fall back into it at will', then started sounding like Harry Enfield.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She told rigby she was from Liverpool. Rigby was puzzled she didn't have a Scouse accent. ' oh I can fall back into it at will', then started sounding like Harry Enfield.



When was this interview with Rigby?

I fancy looking that up on the Sky News youtube channel.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I wonder what her legal standing is on making such an accusation though?
> 
> *I'm not even PM but if someone claimed that about me I'd be very very pissed off.*


Who wouldn't be?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 4, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I wonder what her legal standing is on making such an accusation though?


Maybe he'll sue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> She told rigby she was from Liverpool. Rigby was puzzled she didn't have a Scouse accent. ' oh I can fall back into it at will', then started sounding like Harry Enfield.


i met dr coffey many many years ago when she was plain miss therese coffey and don't recall her having a scouse accent then. suppose she dropped it when she went to oxford: if she did indeed have one in the first place


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2022)

She did grow up in Liverpool apparently. Dropping the accent when she went to Oxford makes sense, or maybe she didn't have one in the first place if her family were posh.









						Thérèse Coffey - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When was this interview with Rigby?
> 
> I fancy looking that up on the Sky News youtube channel.


Yesterday.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i met dr coffey many many years ago when she was plain miss therese coffey and don't recall her having a scouse accent then. suppose she dropped it when she went to oxford: if she did indeed have one in the first place


Billinge accent is like posh Wigan. Nowt like Scouse. I'm from knowsley, family from the Dingle and my accent isn't as strong as the one she put on yesterday.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yesterday.



Oh, I found it, wish I hadn't TBH. 

It was actually last Thursday, so I guess a repeat yesterday.

Scouse accent from this point.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jul 4, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> We know what it means. Shit thing to say. Is that rumours or do you have it on good authority.


It was in the paper so it must be true.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 4, 2022)

Don't forget that Therese Coffey is at least as vile as the rest of the cabinet - a search of her name on the Disability News Service website brings up nine pages of results, article after article showing that after less than 3 years in that job, she's as contemptuous and corrupt as her predecessors.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 4, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> She did grow up in Liverpool apparently. Dropping the accent when she went to Oxford makes sense, or maybe she didn't have one in the first place if her family were posh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her, Esther McVile and Nadine Dorries, they're like the anti-Scousers, like Venom to Spiderman.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Her, Esther McVile and Nadine Dorries, they're like the anti-Scousers, like Venom to Spiderman.


And the other one from knowsley. Gillian Keegan. I like to see her visit her home town!


----------



## Ming (Jul 5, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Her, Esther McVile and Nadine Dorries, they're like the anti-Scousers, like Venom to Spiderman.


I met Esther McVile in 2004 about a petition over a local Post Office closure. She lied to me about the petition being bi-partisan.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Therese Coffey is at least as vile as the rest of the cabinet


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Things have just got messier for Johnson


----------



## not a trot (Jul 5, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Things have just got messier for Johnson




Raab was being interviewed on the BBC, when that broke. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Things have just got messier for Johnson




Sky News reported on that letter minutes after interviewing Raab, who had claimed Johnson hadn't been informed on that occasion.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

Lol


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Open goal at PMQs for Starmer tomorrow (which he will boot into the North Bank)


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

Maybe Johnson lied?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 5, 2022)

No you're just grasping at straws with that


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2022)

We live in a post truth world. Now it is possible to hold a respected position of some authority and integrity without bothering about the inconvenience of facts getting in the way of ambition.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

Ex top civil servant has come out and said they've lied and are still lying about Pincher. Which is an unusual thing for someone like him to do. On R4 shortly after Raab coming out with more bollocks. 🍿


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Ex top civil servant has come out and said they've lied and are still lying about Pincher. Which is an unusual thing for someone like him to do. On R4 shortly after Raab coming out with more bollocks. 🍿



See post #19,635 above, by steveseagull


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 5, 2022)

Things have been going to shit for Johnson since September with trying to save that corrupt MP and peppa pig. It's been one calamitous fuck up or scandal after another all accompanied by instinctive lying and his colleagues hung out to dry.
It's gobsmacking how they still haven't managed to turf him out. Not one senior cabinet member has resigned. They've all strapped themselves to a floating turd.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> They've all strapped themselves to a floating turd.


shows the types of skill-set and intellect of politicians as a whole, I know its stupid to generalise but the lack of self awareness they show is shocking


----------



## gosub (Jul 5, 2022)

Rumour Mill is flying again... 


I do find the idea the idea of Boris having a hairdresser a bit implausible


----------



## 2hats (Jul 5, 2022)

gosub said:


> Rumour Mill is flying again...
> 
> 
> I do find the idea the idea of Boris having a hairdresser a bit implausible


He surrounds himself with incompetents?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 5, 2022)

gosub said:


> Rumour Mill is flying again...
> 
> 
> I do find the idea the idea of Boris having a hairdresser a bit implausible


A somewhat distracted hairdresser.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> . They've all strapped themselves to a floating turd.


Operation Save Big Log

They perceive him as the winner amongst them, so makes sense


----------



## gosub (Jul 5, 2022)

Raheem said:


> A somewhat distracted hairdresser.


Ah. That might explain his hair


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> We live in a post truth world. Now it is possible to hold a respected position of some authority and integrity without bothering about the inconvenience of facts getting in the way of ambition.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 5, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Maybe Johnson lied?


No surely not! Say it isn't so!

I think even if someone told Boris in advance about Pincher's behaviour before he appointed him, I suspect Boris wouldn't care anyway. I think Boris is probably the sort of person who thinks sexually inappropriate behaviour when drunk is just a harmless prank.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 5, 2022)

I bet he behaved himself impeccably in his Bullingdon days.

Eta: and all the other times too.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

I have never seen a situation so dismal that Michael Fabricant couldn't make himself look even more of an absolute cunt.

(Apologies to Behan.]


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Fabricant is a cunt, but all those glum faces did make me smile.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fabricant is a cunt, but all those glum faces did raise a smile.


the penguins will eat well this summer.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the penguins will eat well this summer.


(((The penguins)))


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Some good stills in this tweet.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 5, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> I think even if someone told Boris in advance about Pincher's behaviour before he appointed him, I suspect Boris wouldn't care anyway. I think Boris is probably the sort of person who thinks sexually inappropriate behaviour when drunk is just a harmless prank.



I'm sure he doesn't give the slightest fuck. Even aside from that though a smarter politician would have been aware that appointing someone like that was a pointless risk and one not worth taking - he's not even a competent cunt.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 5, 2022)

Almost tsbirt worthy.


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 5, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> View attachment 330600
> Almost tsbirt worthy.



You misspelled 'target'.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



I hope came the next election that Fabricant will lose his seat


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I hope came the next election that Fabricant will lose his seat


I hope that before the next election fabricant loses his wig


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some good stills in this tweet.



Should be a downfall parody about this


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I hope came the next election that Fabricant will lose his seat





Pickman's model said:


> I hope that before the next election fabricant loses his wig


Bloody liberals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Bloody liberals.


You didn't leave me time for my next post, while its still attached to his head


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jul 5, 2022)

Even though the infection has set in.

It's possible. 

That all these distraction's are a clever ploy to keep us talking about nonsense. Keeping us distracted and divided. 

While they drain the people and the country of its finance's and resource's. 

Cleverly implementing law's that will be beneficial for themselves, before the big market crash, anticipating the public's reaction of outrage, 
when the public realise they have been hoodwinked by the government and attempt to do something about it.

But, then it will be too late because they public will be lame.

Just curious.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 5, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Even though the infection has set in.
> 
> It's possible.
> 
> ...


What gave you the impression they were clever?


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jul 5, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Even though the infection has set in.
> 
> It's possible.
> 
> ...





Raheem said:


> What gave you the impression they were clever?


Who is stupid then?


----------



## A380 (Jul 5, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Who is stupid then?



With a couple of exceptions I don’t t think any of them are individually stupid, as a collective they are incapable of the kind of Machiavellian complex multi dimensional conspiracy proposed. They mostly lack depth and are lurching from one crisis to the next chained to the charismatic Big Dog that they owe their elevation to.

(There are several Tory ministers below cabinet rank and  MPs on the back benches who’s politics I verhenltly oppose, but who’s competence I would acknowledge BTW. )


----------



## contadino (Jul 5, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Even though the infection has set in.
> 
> It's possible.
> 
> ...


I think there's an element of truth in this. I don't doubt that for each issue there's been, inquiries are used to delay consequences until it's so long after the event that most people no longer care.

The public coffers may be sought after, but the most damage that happening is the legislation that winds back our European rights (environmental, consumer, workers, protest, etc..) and now the ECHR too. It gives business the ability do run rampant which is potentially more profitable and more difficult to rewind than simply raiding the Treasury.

It looks like they know they're running out of road. Destructive (any?) legislation is becoming increasingly difficult to pass. That NI protocol reversal bill really is nothing more than the ability for ministers to remove product/food safety regulations without scrutiny.  I think the car will crash before it hits the statute books.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Should be a downfall parody about this


"Mien Furher, the Soviets have entered the city."


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jul 5, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> "Mien Furher, the Soviets have entered the city."


But they are arguing about who gets stalls at their Book Fair...


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> We live in a post truth world. Now it is possible to hold a respected position of some authority and integrity without bothering about the inconvenience of facts getting in the way of ambition.



been like that since the voted Johnson into power


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Even though the infection has set in.
> 
> It's possible.
> 
> ...


there are things governments do to distract from the things that aren't going to plan. foreign wars are always a great favourite. for example mussolini and abyssinia. johnson has to make do with ukraine but anyone following what's going on with that, and the british response, with even the slightest assiduity, will see that for all johnson's great trumpeting of ukraine he doesn't give a flying fuck about actual ukrainians - else the refugees seeking er refuge here wouldn't be housed with sexual predators or barred from the country. as for draining the people and the country of its finances and resources, they're not being covert or subtle about that at all - all those billions spaffed away on useless ppe, for example, money straight into the pockets of johnson's chums. but johnson's like the wily coyote, running and running and thinking it's ok until he looks down and sees he's been running on air. some day this government will be over and penguins will chortle about the time they loved the smell of johnson in the morning.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 5, 2022)

Surely - surely - this is the death knell for this arsehole's premiership?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> We live in a post truth world. Now it is possible to hold a respected position of some authority and integrity without bothering about the inconvenience of facts getting in the way of ambition.


not only possible but an essential on the person specification


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Surely - surely - this is the death knell for this arsehole's premiership?


can't be long till he's pinched


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

The latest claim from Downing Street is that Johnson had forgot about being briefed on the 2019 case. 

As if you would forget something so serious, especially when new allegations are made, that would jog the memory.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Surely - surely - this is the death knell for this arsehole's premiership?




Part XVII in a continuing series


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

As David Davis predicted during PMQs, back in January, if Johnson didn't go, he and the party would suffer death by a thousand cuts, and and so it comes to pass.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As David Davis predicted during PMQs, back in January, if Johnson didn't go, he and the party would suffer death by a thousand cuts, and and so it comes to pass.


We need a shrug/do I look like I give a shit reaction emoji really.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As if you would forget something so serious, especially when new allegations are made, that would jog the memory.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

Vicki Young on the BBC live updates page:



> It’s not been difficult since partygate to find Conservative MPs willing to criticise Boris Johnson but his response to the Chris Pincher allegations is prompting another wave of unhappiness.
> 
> Even some of those who’ve been previously loyal are struggling to defend the evolving lines emerging from No 10. A cabinet minister suggests there’s a certain “arrogance” at the top which makes them think they can “slide their way out of anything”.
> 
> A minister tells me the “rot remains in No 10” and several MPs say the “mood has hardened against the prime minister over the weekend.”





> It certainly feels like anger is building again, as it did before the vote of confidence.
> 
> Mr Johnson promised a new team to sort out problems after partygate, but as one former cabinet minister put it: “It’s not the team that’s the issue, it’s the team leader.”



13:46 entry on https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62048657


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 5, 2022)

Well, either he's lying, or has actually forgotten as he thinks Pincher's behaviour is so insignificant it's not worth remembering. 
Either option isn't a good look.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The latest claim from Downing Street is that Johnson had forgot about being briefed on the 2019 case.
> 
> As if you would forget something so serious, especially when new allegations are made, that would jog the memory.


How hell can you forget something like that or has chose to forget?


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

He is less likely to have genuinely forgotten this one due to it fitting in with his humour via 'pincher by name, pincher by nature' shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As David Davis predicted during PMQs, back in January, if Johnson didn't go, he and the party would suffer death by a thousand cuts, and and so it comes to pass.


a thousand cunts, he said there'd be the death of a thousand cunts. or at least 358


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> a thousand cunts, he said there'd be the death of a thousand cunts. or at least 358


Is that how many seat they lose at the next election


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Is that how many seat they lose at the next election


it's how many people currently tory mps will be looking for clean trousers or skirts before election night is out.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Why don't we have journos who can ask if the reason he's been soft on Pincher is he's a sex case himself? He really wouldn't dare take it to court IMO.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



What a difference a day makes lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What a difference a day makes lol


24 hours is a long time in politics


----------



## two sheds (Jul 5, 2022)

Which papers had that edict from the top that Johnson should go now?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> 24 hours is a long time in politics


Even longer than 24 hours in Pontins.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Which papers had that edict from the top that Johnson should go now?


The fucking Mail. 

But signs are still mixed because Hodges was already one of those who wrote the critical article in the Mail on Sunday last weekend, so the sentiments in his most recent tweet are not completely new from that particular Mail staffer.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 5, 2022)

The Mail and Mail on Sunday editors hated each other as I seem to recall from Private Eye.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The Mail and Mail on Sunday editors hated each other as I seem to recall from Private Eye.



I believe we were told a good while back that the days of the Sunday and weekday editions taking very different stances were going to come to an end. However that may have been when Dacre was still due to be moving on to a cushy regulatory job, and so the landscape may have shifted further back in the old direction once his job prospects changed again and he returned more fully to the daily impale group. I've not kept up with this shit properly. I said yesterday I'd keep an eye open for signs of the weekly edition shifting its stance towards Johnson but I'm already regretting having to pay attention to their shit. And I neednt bother really, if the shift happens in full then it will be very obvious and much commented on by others, as the attention paid to that Hodges tweet earlier already shows.


----------



## andysays (Jul 5, 2022)

It's getting ridiculous now. How long until they trot out a version of the "dog ate my homework" excuse?

I wonder what the result would have been if that VoNC had been delayed a few weeks until now...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The Mail and Mail on Sunday editors hated each other as I seem to recall from Private Eye.



That was Paul Dacre Vs Geordie Greig. The latter eventually got the former's job at the daily paper, although didn't keep it for long IIRC.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As David Davis predicted during PMQs, back in January, if Johnson didn't go, he and the party would suffer death by a thousand cuts, and and so it comes to pass.


Which is what I have been saying to my mp for months,  oh well shame he didn't listen.


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2022)

The Sun suggesting he might be rolled before the summer recess. If changing the rules leads to another vote quickly enough i suppose.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 5, 2022)

I love the fact that.it won't be Johnson just gone , he will take the majority of the front bench with him, now if only we had an effective opposition...


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

Sam Coates on Sky news think we night see resignations coming soon?


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## stdP (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> How hell can you forget something like that or has chose to forget?



It suspect it's an easy detail to omit if you have (what I'll optimistically call) a conscience that's totally fine with the occasional bit o' perfectly normal everyday harmless sexual assault.

I suspect at my most charitble, Boris thought this would be useful dirt to have in his back pocket and that it bought him some more loyalty. I doubt he's capable of empathising or understanding why people are kicking up such a fuss about this, nor would I be at all surprised if Boris had done worse himself.

It's at times like this I wish I had kids so I could warn them to never be alone in a room with a member of the Johnson administration.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Sky has just reported that Johnson is due in an interview to address the nation around 6pm.


----------



## stdP (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky has just reported that Johnson is due in an interview to address the nation around 6pm.



In a parallel universe, urban75 already has a sweepstake running on what the brand of whisky and the make of revolver will be.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

stdP said:


> It suspect it's an easy detail to omit if you have (what I'll optimistically call) a conscience that's totally fine with the occasional bit o' perfectly normal everyday harmless sexual assault.
> 
> xxx


Plus he's probably hearing dozens of such reports about various Tories every week so it will be hard to keep track.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

stdP said:


> In a parallel universe, urban75 already has a sweepstake running on what the brand of whisky and the make of revolver will be.


White horse and for a laugh one which produces a sign saying 'bang' when you pull the trigger.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky has just reported that Johnson is due in an interview to address the nation around 6pm.


It always gets your hopes up but he never delivers


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Rumours Penn and teller have been seen in downing Street were denied this afternoon by the prime minister's official spokesman


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky has just reported that Johnson is due in an interview to address the nation around 6pm.


Why? What is the point of this? Did Zelenskiy tell him to get lost or something?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Fucking hack


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It always gets your hopes up but he never delivers



It'll just be bluster & bullshit.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

Boris Johnson is to address the nation at 6pm?
What's he gonna say? 'The country is facing a serious national crisis because I keep getting called a liar and I don't like it, share my pain you plebs'.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

I hope he addresses the nation and resigns.
He's a cunt, not a misunderstood good bloke deep down, he's a cunt.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

Latest Vicki Young thing from BBC live updates page: (17:25 entry on https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62048657 )



> A visit to the tearoom is always a sign that a prime minister is in trouble. As he sipped Diet Coke, Boris Johnson was left in no doubt that many of his MPs are furious at this latest fiasco.
> 
> Some openly challenged him, demanding to know why, yet again, they’re having to defend his decisions and why the story keeps changing.
> 
> ...



I wonder if he will resort to some awful gimmick this evening.


----------



## magneze (Jul 5, 2022)

General Election?


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Boris Johnson is to address the nation at 6pm?
> What's he gonna say? 'The country is facing a serious national crisis because I keep getting called a liar and I don't like it, share my pain you plebs'.


Maybe cabinet have told him today to jump or they’re gonna push him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Maybe cabinet have told him today to jump or they’re gonna push him.


I hope he jumps from the first floor at downing street, then they can roust him up and make him do it again.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

Maybe he is going to announce that he is changing his name to Vladimir.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I hope he jumps from the first floor at downing street, then they can roust him up and make him do it again.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

He is going to address the nation and say 'Please gamble responsibly'.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

Boris Johnson is going to deliver a message in the form of interpretive dance.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

At 6pm Boris Johnson is going on the television to juggle cauliflowers.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky has just reported that Johnson is due in an interview to address the nation around 6pm.


So that'll be 6.30 then?


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Try to do a Tommy Cooper style magic routine wearing a union jack waistcoat to remind the nation what a loveable card he is.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Boris Johnson is going to deliver a message in the form of interpretive dance.


Dressed up like Marcel Marceau with a teardrop painted below the eye.


----------



## stdP (Jul 5, 2022)

magneze said:


> General Election?



Surely even a narcissist of his calibre must think there's a chance his goose is well and truly cooked now...?

I suspect it'll be more faux concern about understanding how people feel about mistakes some other person made, but you simply must understand that there's a war on and it's only Boris that can offer a healthy supply of blood, sweat and tears to you, the great British public.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> Try to do a Tommy Cooper style magic routine wearing a union jack waistcoat to remind the nation what a loveable card he is.



There's one thing Tommy Cooper did on stage that I'd definitely want to see Johnson copy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> At 6pm Boris Johnson is going on the television to juggle cauliflowers.


Change cauliflowers for primed grenades and knives and I'll watch


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Announce that carrie is having sextuplets?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

It's pre-recorded...


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2022)

magneze said:


> General Election?


Not impossible, but wouldn't he need to get cabinet support for that?  Turkeys and all that.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 5, 2022)

Be such a shame if he steps down, he does more damage to the conservatives in any given six week period than starmer can manage in a year


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

So it was an apology and some benefit of hindsight bullshit, never mind that no hindsight was actually required to avoid appointing Pincher.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Be such a shame if he steps down, he does more damage to the conservatives in any given six week period than starmer can manage in a year



Skybet odds on him being replaced this year have shortened quite a bit since last night.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

No announcement to the nation.
Where is our entertainment?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Well, that's not going to save big dog.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Sajid Javid has resigned.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2022)

Javid's gone.


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2022)

Beat me to it. Big bad jav is a gonna


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Blah blah, fluff and mumble.
Just fuck off ya cunt.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Not impossible, but wouldn't he need to get cabinet support for that?  Turkeys and all that.



It is impossible these days - journalists would get wind of such a big announcement and tweet about it, so the chance of a PM surprising everyone on the 6 O'Clock news is zero.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

magneze said:


> General Election?



General Erection and he’d do it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sajid Javid has resigned.





And nothing of value was lost


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Sam Coates on Sky is saying some other senior ministers are seriously considering their positions, so there could be more resignations tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

First useful thing I've ever noticed Javid doing.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Rishi Sunak is gone now.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2022)

Sunak gone, that's it then.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Brilliant stuff.  More exciting than Big Jet TV  the day of the storm.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

Has lost the Cabinet?


----------



## oryx (Jul 5, 2022)

Just announced this to my OH whose comment was 'He's only going to have Dorries left at this rate!'


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

One big name he might have been able to wear, can't see him surviving Sunak as well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

This has got to have been planned, I wonder how many more will follow now, one thing for sure, this is very close to the end of Johnson now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

and their was me think Javid would quit over the fuzzy purse fondling


----------



## A380 (Jul 5, 2022)

BBC 1 News Editors must be glad the Tennis is running long!


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Who next though - Gove maybe? He's always been an enthusiastic backstabber


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2022)

Best episode of The News that I’ve seen for ages


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2022)

Ohh happy day


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Who next though - Gove maybe? He's always been an enthusiastic backstabber


Raab, Coffey and Rees-Mogg.


----------



## A380 (Jul 5, 2022)

Who's next? 

Lay bets.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

I fucking hope Larry the Cat is OK.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 5, 2022)

Supine said:


> Best episode of The News that I’ve seen for ages


I was watching BBC News 24 as Javid and then Sunak's resignations were announced.

Preparing the dinner has never been this good!

Surely Johnson can't last the day?


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Et tu, Dorries?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

A380 said:


> Who's next?
> 
> Lay bets.


Not truss, she'll be perfecting her Maggie face in the mirror.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Dominic Raab, the twat, is remaining loyal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2022)

I've not smiled this much at the news for ages!!!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I fucking hope Larry the Cat is OK.


He'll be snorting cat nip in celebration.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Who next though - Gove maybe? He's always been an enthusiastic backstabber


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

Just hearing Ben  Wallace is next


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 5, 2022)

Labour government by Christmas at this rate. Bye Boris.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

and now the end is near


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2022)

“I'd realise he wasn't going to learn a lesson and he wasn't going to change."

Not a sentence I’d have advised Johnson to use.  Well, maybe _I_ would.


----------



## A380 (Jul 5, 2022)

Callum91 said:


> Labour government by Christmas at this rate. Bye Boris.


Kier Starmer will talk about taxi regulation at PMQs...


----------



## A380 (Jul 5, 2022)

But I want to see him try to hang on for a week or so...


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

He can't go now, that wallpaper cost seven hundred quid a roll.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2022)

The floppy haired twat is flailing in that interview with Chris Mason!!


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Have they even fixed that swing?


----------



## A380 (Jul 5, 2022)

Callum91 said:


> Labour government by Christmas at this rate. Bye Boris.


NAH, 'lessons learned, never happen away, we are listening, new broom' etc etc...


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> He can't go now, that wallpaper cost seven hundred quid a roll.



Carrie is probably trying to peel it off already


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> He can't go now, that wallpaper cost seven hundred quid a roll.


£860


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2022)

_'Well, Messrs Sunak and Javid, at what point through the years of sleaze, deceit, sexual assault, lockdown breaches and outright dishonesty, did you decide to make this principled decisions?'_


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Has lost the Cabinet?



He’ll always know where to find the drinks cabinet


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

oryx said:


> Just announced this to my OH whose comment was 'He's only going to have Dorries left at this rate!'


Talk about drawing defeat from the jaws of victory. 🤣


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

there's only going to be Dorries, Mogg & Raab left by the morning. Maybe Patel.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Another newly wed couple made homeless by Johnson's incompetence and venality.


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2022)

Where does this end up? Raab in charge? Jesus wept.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 5, 2022)

Liz Truss is 100% behind the PM apparently. Well good she can follow him when he goes!!


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> there's only going to be Dorries, Mogg & Raab left by the morning. Maybe Patel.


Truss won't either - she needs to pick up the swivel-eyed Boris brigade for her leadership run ( in fact just announced she won't be as I was writing!)


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Liz Truss is 100% behind the PM apparently. Well good she can follow him when he goes!!


They're always 100% behind them until they're not/stabbing them in the back.  

🍿


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Twitter trend is just "IT'S HAPPENING"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2022)

Just need Gove to stick the knife in.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> They're always 100% behind them until they're not/stabbing them in the back.
> 
> 🍿


Always best to be 100% behind someone when planning a stab.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> Just need Gove to stick the knife in.




His speech just says “Boris is an honourable man”


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Al Pacino desk full of coke time.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2022)

Dorries just turned up at no. 10.  He's either seeking her wise counsel   or being offered Javid'd job.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Truss won't either - she needs to pick up the swivel-eyed Boris brigade for her leadership run ( in fact just announced she won't be as I was writing!)


everyone with a double letter in their name is staying by the looks of it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Dorries just turned up at no. 10.  He's either seeking her wise counsel   or being offered Javid'd job.



Or a blowie behind the desk again


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Twitter trend is just "IT'S HAPPENING"



need to get Bing Bong Bojos dead threading


----------



## contadino (Jul 5, 2022)

Guardian now speculating that the 1922 rules could be changed with current committee.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 5, 2022)

Knowing Johnson he'll be offering her Sunak's...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Twitter trend is just "IT'S HAPPENING"



Bye bye Boris, cabinet 🤣


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

what happens then, do we just not have a chancellor or health sec for a while or is there a stand-in or what? Liz Truss will probably be given both jobs, to add to her portfolio.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> what happens then, do we just not have a chancellor for a while or is there a stand-in or what?



Johnson will rapidly move to replace them but other events may make this irrelevant.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

*Gone*
Javid
Sunak
Bim Afomeli (Tory Party vice-chair)
Saqib Bhatti (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Health)
Nicola Richards (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Transport)
Jonathan Gullis (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Northern Ireland)
Virginia Crosbie (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Wales)
Andrew Murrison (Some low-ranking trade envoy no-one really cares about)

*Staying*
Zahawi (Chancellor)
Barclay (Health)
Eustace
Raab
Truss
Wallace
Trevelyan
Kwarteng
Lewis
Jack
Hart
Gove
Coffey
Shapps
Sharma
Patel: Lol she'd never work as a minister again.
Mogg: Lol
Dorries: Lol


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

how would this force him to stand down? He could just appoint any craven twit to the jobs and carry on.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Hear Pincher's at a loose end.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> how would this force him to stand down? He could just appoint any craven twit to the jobs and carry on.


Obviously as a man of integrity he examines his conscience then considers the good of the nation and his party...ah, see what you mean.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh this has cheered me up no end.


----------



## stdP (Jul 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> Hear Pincher's at a loose end.



Chancer of the Excheck_him_out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 5, 2022)

Much as I’ll love seeing Boris getting knifed, I’d rather he stays on, causing further splits and chaos. With someone new in place they still have time to turn things around and win another election.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> Hear Pincher's at a loose end.



Someone Pinchered one out


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 5, 2022)

Fabricant will be praying he gets the call to help Big Dog


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

oh i see its this sort of thing 
"Johnson is famously stubborn, and he is unlikely to quit just because two ministers have decided to go. But increasingly Conservative MPs believe they have no chance of winning the next election under his leadership. Ultimately that assessment should prove decisive.."

so its about them possibly changing the rules & defenestrating him


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> how would this force him to stand down? He could just appoint any craven twit to the jobs and carry on.


Because of them knowing which side their bread's buttered on. I mean did Javid and Sunak (for example) resign because of principles and stuff? No, they resigned because it was making them look bad and if they're ever to launch a leadership bid....


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Fabricant will be praying he gets the call to help Big Dog


Oh God no


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Because of them knowing which side their bread's buttered on. I mean did Javid and Sunak (for example) resign because of principles and stuff? No, they resigned because it was making them look bad and if they're ever to launch a leadership bid....


what do you mean, nobody would take the chancellor job to shore up the illusion of a functioning governmnet? i bet they will probably by end of tomorrow.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 5, 2022)

Fingers crossed for barricaded inside No 10 with Dorries and Fabricant and refusing to come out.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 5, 2022)

Surely the domino effect of all these resignations can't be arrested now? I blame the Eye


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> oh i see its this sort of thing
> "Johnson is famously stubborn, and he is unlikely to quit just because two ministers have decided to go. But increasingly Conservative MPs believe they have no chance of winning the next election under his leadership. Ultimately that assessment should prove decisive.."
> 
> so its about them possibly changing the rules & defenestrating him


I think there's likely to be a point very soon where - 1922 rules regardless - it'll be clear that he no longer has the support of the majority of his MPs. After which, why bother delaying the inevitable? Two big cabinet resignations (and more to follow tonight no doubt) makes that point a lot closer.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Zahawi or Gove seem to be the bets for any further resignations, the latter an outside contender.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 5, 2022)

I've seen no news - literally none - in five months so this was a welcome surprise. Always amusing to see at what point of a flaccid & corrupt term people cite their principles.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2022)

me said:
			
		

> The gig isn't up, this isn't even the worst thing he'll do this week.



Was going to post that this morning. Shows how much I know.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fingers crossed for barricaded inside No 10 with Dorries and Fabricant and refusing to come out.


He's going to flail about for while at least you'd hope, please let him crush Rees Mogg somehow while he does.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> what do you mean, nobody would take the chancellor job to shore up the illusion of a functioning governmnet? i bet they will probably by end of tomorrow.


Take the chancellor's job for five minutes when you can see which way the wind's blowing or hang on for something better? If you do the former in current circumstances, you're tainted. Do the latter, and you're still in the game. It's politics, that's how these fuckers think/act. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2022)

I want him to try to do a coup.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> He's going to flail about for while at least you'd hope, please let him crush Rees Mogg somehow while he does.



Maybe he can whip up a furious mob of Neo-nazis to storm parliament and hang Rees-Mogg.

That'd be entertaining.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

100% of liz truss is behind him, great.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I've seen no news - literally none - in five months so this was a welcome surprise. Always amusing to see at what point of a flaccid & corrupt term people cite their principles.


“The louder he talked of his honor, the faster we counted our spoons.”


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

More from Nicholas Watt:


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Skybet odds on him being replaced this year have shortened quite a bit since last night



Don't tell me there's a spare Boris johnson


----------



## tim (Jul 5, 2022)

I've just woken up from a siesta and am not convinced I am fully woke.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Andrew Bridgen is saying back benchers are determined to kick Johnson out before the summer recess.


----------



## maomao (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm rooting for him to hold on as long as possible just for shits and giggles.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Andrew Bridgen is saying back benchers are determined to kick Johnson out before the summer recess.




He needs to go, and go now. 

See thread on this specific subject.









						Chancellor and Health Secretary quit.
					

Chancellor Rishi Sunak and Health Secretary Sajid Javid quit Boris Johnson's cabinet amid a row over the handling of misconduct claims against ex-Deputy Chief Whip Chris Pincher.  :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek: :eek...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

Channel 4 News saying Javid and Sunak were both very clear that they hadn't coordinated their resignations. 🤣


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

It's funnier because it's all so avoidable, hardly anything he couldn't have ridden out with even a whisker less weasel.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 5, 2022)

Must be a toss up between Liz Truss and Nadine Dorries for Chancellor. Who's left?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Channel 4 News saying Javid and Sunak were both very clear that they hadn't coordinated their resignations. 🤣


It's turned out nice again


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Must be a toss up between Liz Truss and Nadine Dorries for Chancellor. Who's left?


Well they're both tossers


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Gove is staying.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 5, 2022)

Keir Starmer's chance of becoming next PM has risen to 7%.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 5, 2022)

Third one. Not quite the same level as the first two though:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Keir Starmer's chance of becoming next PM has risen to 7%.



Oh, is he crossing the floor to join the Tories?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Gove is staying.




As solid a foundation to build on as a dropped soap in the bath


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

Why the hell will they vote to get rid now when they failed to when they had the opportunity a couple of weeks back?
Pathetic time-wasters, as if they were shocked by the most recent bit of lying.
Maybe it actually has something to do with these recent polls about how very few people are likely to vote for him just because he 'got brexit done'.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Third one. Not quite the same level as the first two though:



His ability to take a clear photo of his resignation letter could also use some work.


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

Rees-Mogg just using a comparison with Macmillan....  🤣 Nothing to see here folks, move along there.


----------



## JimW (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> .


From a destiny with dates to a date with destiny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2022)

JimW said:


> He's going to flail about for while at least you'd hope, please let him crush Rees Mogg somehow while he does.


Make jrm Chancellor and that ought to do it


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

So he is trying to make some kind of point about Sunak and tax to construct a story there, what about Javid? Oh yeah the current wave of Coronavirus and Monkey Pox hasn't been dealt with well enough.
No way do I see him resigning because that would be absolutely it, he is desperately trying to build a story where he is the good guy in all this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Lord Frost puts the knife in.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Damn, Gove staying. I was hoping he'd be unable to help himself


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)

> Currently the following Cabinet ministers have let it be known they are not resigning:
> 
> Dominic Raab – DPM and Lord Chancellor
> Ben Wallace – Defence
> ...


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 5, 2022)

Interesting of course that it was Sunak who replaced Javid as Chancellor when Javid lost out in a power battle with cuntface. So now the friendly option has removed himself too. At the same time as his predecessor. Wagons circling.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)

If Nadine Dorries becomes Health Secretary she's going to think her responsibility is BHS


----------



## agricola (Jul 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Rees-Mogg just using a comparison with Macmillan....  🤣 Nothing to see here folks, move along there.



thank God dear old Harold is dead, such a comparison would be the biggest public humiliation of his life


----------



## tim (Jul 5, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> There's one thing Tommy Cooper did on stage that I'd definitely want to see Johnson copy.


Me too.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Andrew Bridgen is saying back benchers are determined to kick Johnson out before the summer recess.



Sir Roger Gale also now suggesting he'll be gone by the summer recess.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> Maybe it actually has something to do with these recent polls about how very few people are likely to vote for him just because he 'got brexit done'.



Yeah well 'jam yesterday' doesn't sound that great when you've got a shit sandwich for breakfast today.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

weren't Roger Gale and Andrew Bridgen some of the leaders of the recent VONC campaign against Johnson? It's unsurprising they want him out by the summer recess tbh


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> weren't Roger Gale and Andrew Bridgen some of the leaders of the recent VONC campaign against Johnson? It's unsurprising they want him out by the summer recess tbh



They were, and are basically leaders of the rebels, which have been plotting to win the 1922 elections tomorrow, change the rules soon after and get a VoNC done before recess on the 21st July, which is becoming far more likely now.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 5, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I fucking hope Larry the Cat is OK.


The only one we truly care about


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> plotting


it's it some kind of election? it's called 'campaigning'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

"Stopped clock", 'n' all that, she's actually got this one right:



No-one would have ever doubted she'd still pledge fealty to the prick.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

carrie for Chancellor


----------



## agricola (Jul 5, 2022)

Rees-Mogg repeatedly talking about "rumours" about Pincher, even when told there was an investigation, he apologised etc


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 5, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Third one. Not quite the same level as the first two though:



Blimey, I hope he's better at... whateverthefuck he normally does than he is at taking readable photos.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

the people who are declaring their loyalty at this point they're just the ones who know that no normal government would let them anywhere near power aren't they. So maybe it depends on just how many of those there are.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> what happens then, do we just not have a chancellor or health sec for a while or is there a stand-in or what? Liz Truss will probably be given both jobs, to add to her portfolio.


Doesn't matter neither of them do fuck all anyways


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Fingers crossed for barricaded inside No 10 with Dorries and Fabricant and refusing to come out.


Someone stood outside with a loud hailer telling him to give up and go quietly.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

Bim Afomeli resigned as party vice-chair live on Talk TV a few minutes ago, but no-one's noticed yet cause he resigned on Talk TV


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Stopped clock", 'n' all that, she's actually got this one right:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one would have ever doubted she'd still pledge fealty to the prick.



She didn't look 100% in the cabinet meeting at all.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 5, 2022)

If Dorries gets Health Secretary can I go on strike now?


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 5, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Blimey, I hope he's better at... whateverthefuck he normally does than he is at taking readable photos.



Trade Envoy to Morocco. I think my pictures would be shaky if I was Trade Envoy to Morocco. You'd be lucky to get pics at all tbh.

At least whoever he is calls on cuntface to resign. In a blurry kind of way.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> She didn't look 100% in the cabinet meeting at all.



She doesn't look 100% in the real world.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This has got to have been planned.


In that they've had those resignations drafted and sitting in a folder for months? Absolutely.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

Inside Johnsons brain i imagine it just goes 'what will make a better story / heroic and amusing memoir about ME', and tenaciously clinging on until the bitter end will be it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Mogg. He'll do a Walpole, he was in 21 years


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> She doesn't look 100% in the real world.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 5, 2022)

They are all so brave and principled now, aren't they, the cunts.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> Bim Afomeli resigned as party vice-chair live on Talk TV a few minutes ago, but no-one's noticed yet cause he resigned on Talk TV


And cos they were trying  to work out the double/triple negative he stumbled through

“I don’t think the prime minister no longer has not just my support, but the party and the country.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

it is kind of beautiful if all that's left are the absolute desperados and obvious idiots with whom he surrounded himself and who know they are entirely dependent on him for survival. Apart from that is who gets to drive the car we are all in.


----------



## story (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm in the big Tesco in Brixton, friends and strangers openly discussing this with lots of laughing.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)

steveseagull said:


>




um, who?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Jonathan Gullis has resigned his PPS role


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Jonathan Gullis has resigned his PPS role


Um, who?


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> um, who?


Tory vice chairman. The party does not have a chairman or a vice chairman now


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Jonathan Gullis has resigned his PPS role


lol. one of his chief toadies


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mogg. He'll do a Walpole, he was in 21 years


They way thing are going I dont think so


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

tommers said:


> Um, who?


Northern Ireland PPS, but he's known as a Bojo henchman.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>




da fuck is this shite


someone gave this women a 6 figure advance for remembering her childhood in liverpool

it about as good as her memory of Rugby League


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 5, 2022)

.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Another PPS gone


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 5, 2022)

why on earth are the rest of the cabinet - bar freaks and divs like mogg and dorres - not resigning? hes finished - its only a matter of time - why dont they just finish it now? bizzare. is hanging on to  a cabinet post for a few more weeks  really worth that much?


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh happy day.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Given the timing it could be "make a big splash, drip lesser names to keep the pressure up and the press agog, finish with a flourish in the morning to try and upstage the leader's toadies saying it's over, nothing to see" - in which case it might well be Zahawi sitting on his hands ...


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Another PPS gone



If Johnson survives this who going to replace those who have resigned


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>




Can you wonder about something but also know it? Aren't those two things mutually exclusive?


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> If Johnson survives this who going to replace those who have resigned


liz truss, she will do all of the jobs, she already has 3 different ones so why not.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> why on earth are the rest of the cabinet - bar freaks and divs like mogg and dorres - not resigning? hes finished - its only a matter of time - why dont they just finish it now? bizzare. is hanging on to  a cabinet post for a few more weeks  really worth that much?



they want the sport of the old and the daft who still support Boris

listen to some dodgy stuff like part of LBC, all of GBnews and TalkTV and things like the Jeremy vine show on Channel 5 in the morning


you have daft fuckwits ring in going " the Opposition is ganging up on poor old Boris"

its the fucking Opposition ffs


----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2022)

A lying, corrupt wrecker with the persona of a clown. Very few can defend him anymore except the craven few with no future.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

According to the BBC:



> Betting firm Ladbrokes Politics have just suspended betting on "when will Boris Johnson be replaced as prime minister?"
> 
> They have also tweeted that the odds have shortened to 7/1 (from 12/1) on a general election being held this year.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Oh happy day.


Yeah, but the slow, deep decay had been so satisfying...such a shame if this ends tonight.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Tories talking about Moral authority
and obligation


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

elbows said:


> According to the BBC:


Members of the house of lords are openly talking about Johnsons going to call an snap election and weather the queen will reject his request


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

will say one thing if this had been a whip groping a female tory or 2,
would it of had the same effect within the party...


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2022)

agricola said:


> Rees-Mogg repeatedly talking about "rumours" about Pincher, even when told there was an investigation, he apologised etc



Rees-Mogg also appears to think he is in the original British version of House of Cards.



> Brexit Opportunities Minister Jacob Rees-Mogg also insists the PM can stay in office: “Over the centuries members of the Cabinet have come and gone and prime ministers who have a majority in the House of Commons are able to continue.”
> 
> Asked if it's a leadership pitch by Rishi Sunak and Sajid Javid to resign, he adds: "You might think that, I couldn’t possibly comment.”


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 5, 2022)

Who's this Chris Bryant guy on bbc? He talks quite well


----------



## Flavour (Jul 5, 2022)

will be funny if there's a GE and tories win a majority and keir starmer doesn't quit as labour party leader and we all just get to carry on in this wonderfully acidic and uncomfortable timeline


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Who's this Chris Bryant guy on bbc? He talks quite well



Welsh Labour the Chair of the Committees on Standards and Privileges.

had a bit of fun with the Mp Expenses Scandel and rescued himself from talking about cockwombles parties


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Jonathan Gullis has resigned his PPS role



That is a bit of a surprise- that beady-eyed, beardy bag of hate, usually found whinging about _"left wing groaners"_ on youtube & wants teachers who criticise the Tory Party sacked, was one of those whose corpse I expected Erich Kempka to be looking for gasoline to dispose of, a day or so after Johnson's departure.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Who's this Chris Bryant guy on bbc? He talks quite well



Chair of the Committees on Standards and Privileges, and Labour MP.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Who's this Chris Bryant guy on bbc? He talks quite well



Labour MP for Rhondda. Been in that job for what seems like a millennium.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mogg. He'll do a Walpole, he was in 21 years


And in those days, the majority of people didn't have the vote. Maybe that's what Mogg wants to go back to.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Another PPS gone





Integrity and honour.


Hahahahaha how do they come out with this bullshit


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Chair of the Committees on Standards and Privileges, and Labour MP.



Jinx


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

is Dominic Rabb on the BBC again in the morning


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> will say one thing if this had been a whip groping a female tory or 2,
> would it of had the same effect within the party...


i find it really hard to believe this is really about the Pincher at all but then its kind of impossible to empathise with these people enough to guess what would be a last straw / oh shit this ship is really sinking moment for them.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

I am predicting Penny Mordaunt and Nadhim Zahawi will go tonight or tomorrow morning. Both are leadership hopefuls.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> is Dominic Rabb on the BBC again in the morning


Simon Hoare was scheduled but he has refused to do it.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

tommers said:


>



Strongbow and amaretto   
I love Tim key.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Just a reminder. PMQs tomorrow lunch time then in the afternoon the PM is before the liaison committee.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> i find it really hard to believe this is really about the Pincher at all but then its kind of impossible to empathise with these people enough to guess what would be a last straw / oh shit this ship is really sinking moment for them.



It's more about Johnson being caught out lying yet again, and sending out ministers to defend him, all wrapped up in the Pincher case.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's more about Johnson being caught out lying yet again, and sending out ministers to defend him, all wrapped up in the Pincher case.


yeah but that has been a weekly ritual for years thats the point


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> i find it really hard to believe this is really about the Pincher at all but then its kind of impossible to empathise with these people enough to guess what would be a last straw / oh shit this ship is really sinking moment for them.



Chris Pincher was pretty much a failure to learn from the calamitous handling of Owen Paterson's case. Lack of competence and the loss of a seat which normally would vote in a tick-ridden lame donkey if it had a blue rosette on meant that he had no more gaffes left.

Of course he blundered on and is probably regaling mad Nad and Chris Heaton-Harris in the cabinet room currently, with his plans for a world-beating space port in Redcar, the international hub for a tunnel to the moon, as his main infrastructure project for his fourth term in office.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2022)

Looking forward to Hunt vs Streeting or whatever hobson's we get at the next GE.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 5, 2022)

I bet the queen is trying to book a flight to Balmoral for tomorrow so she's not in when Boris comes calling


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)

DotCommunist said:


> Looking forward to Hunt vs Streeting or whatever hobson's we get at the next GE.



Galloping Privatisation of the NHS vs. trotting privatisation of the NHS.

what a shit choice.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> As David Davis predicted during PMQs, back in January, if Johnson didn't go, he and the party would suffer death by a thousand cunts, and and so it comes to pass.


CFY


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's more about Johnson being caught out lying yet again, and sending out ministers to defend him, all wrapped up in the Pincher case.



I reckon he can get caught out again before PMQs


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Just a reminder. PMQs tomorrow lunch time then in the afternoon the PM is before the liaison committee.


Javid and Sunak are gonna be disappointed in a resigned sort of way when Keir forensically manages to turn the entire fantastical circus into a farrago of coma-inducing tedium. The committee might be fun though.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Stopped clock", 'n' all that, she's actually got this one right:
> 
> 
> 
> No-one would have ever doubted she'd still pledge fealty to the prick.



Behind him, what with a strap on?


----------



## Sue (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Javid and Sunak are gonna be disappointed in a resigned sort of way when Keir forensically manages to turn the entire fantastical circus into a farrago of coma-inducing tedium. The committee might be fun though.


Are you suggesting Starmer can even fuck this one up? Oh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> I reckon he can get caught out again before PMQs



And, after PMQs, he's due to have a 2 hour drilling by the Liaison Committee, which is made up of Select Committee Chairs, many of who have been vocal in speaking out against Johnson.

Plus there's the 1922 elections too. 

It's going to be a fun day.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, after PMQs, he's due to have a 2 hour drilling by the Liaison Committee, which is made up of Select Committee Chairs, many of who have been vocal in speaking out against Johnson.
> 
> Plus there's the 1922 elections too.
> 
> It's going to be a fun day.


I don't think he'll attend.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Are you suggesting Starmer can even fuck this one up? Oh.



Yep once again the beige pinched-voice droner of a PM-in-waiting will make Jack Straw's cross-examination of Michael Howard look like Frost v Nixon


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

Quite good for a Labourite.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




It's five so far.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 5, 2022)

Tory MP just now on C4 "of course he'll carry on you carry on by just carrying on.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Zahawi's in No 10. with Johnson. Resignation? Or punting to be new Chancellor?


----------



## LDC (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm hanging on for Dorries to be on the news later defending Johnson after she's had a few drinks.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Nicola Richards (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Transport) has resigned. That's seven so far.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2022)

We're currently on page 666, so there could be a few interesting appointments coming...


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 5, 2022)

Gove & Coffey eerily silent, too. Zahawi- not sure how that will play out.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> punting to be new Chancellor?


why would you bother?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Gove & Coffey eerily silent, too. Zahawi- not sure how that will play out.



I am fairly sure Gove said he's staying, I wouldn't be surprised if Coffey goes.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> why would you bother?


think like a delusional psychopath and it all becomes clear


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> why would you bother?


Depends if you reckon loyalty to Big Dog is gonna fly better with the membership when the leadership poll comes round vs the damage done by hitching yourself to the clown car as it drives off the cliff I suppose..


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 5, 2022)

These mega threads are shit btw. Totally killed the boards. Who thought this shit up?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

Cometh the hour...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)

We have a new Health Secretary


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)

LDC said:


> I'm hanging on for Dorries to be on the news later defending Johnson after she's had a few drinks.


She's going to ring LBC at half midnight like classic phone in loons of lore.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> We have a new Health Secretary



Deep in the bunker


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2022)

There can't be that many options left surely? All the lot that he kicked out before, all the ones that have resigned or done some sexual offences or something, I mean there's only what 380 of them to start with?


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 5, 2022)

Zahawi in now. Reckon he might still resign even if offered Chancellor, depending on what Johnson says to him.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> These mega threads are shit btw. Totally killed the boards. Who thought this shit up?


I think it's to do with a political culture centred around personalities, taking it's lead from the wider culture rather than anyone's conscious decision tbh


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 5, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Deep in the bunker


Deep in the bunker with Steve "Goebbels" Barclay


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Zahawi in now. Reckon he might still resign even if offered Chancellor, depending on what Johnson says to him.


I suspect he's strong-arming Johnson for the job. Doesn't seem much point him going in if he's resigning, might as well do the letter like everyone else.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think it's to do with a political culture centred around personalities, taking it's lead from the wider culture rather than anyone's conscious decision tbh


I guess it works for some. Important events existing within hundreds of pages doesn't sit right with me. Especially if you haven't the time to keep up with these behemoths.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Gove & Coffey eerily silent, too. Zahawi- not sure how that will play out.


Coffey has announced her support according the guardian


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I guess it works for some. Important events existing within hundreds of pages doesn't sit right with me. Especially if you haven't the time to keep up with these behemoths.


Sass started a separate thread. Got told off.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> I suspect he's strong-arming Johnson for the job. Doesn't seem much point him going in if he's resigning, might as well do the letter like everyone else.



It’s good for your CV, you can say “I was chancellor of the exchequer in 2022”

Much like I was a Microsoft exchange admin as part of my duties from 2011-2015 when I just filled in for the guy for a week when he went on holiday and nothing happened.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 5, 2022)

tommers said:


> Sass started a separate thread. Got told off.


I'm engaging there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm engaging there.



Good for you.

Everyone else is engaging on here.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Everyone else is engaging on here.


You think this is a good thing? Writing a novel for a thread? 
Fucking hell. Bye then.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I guess it works for some. Important events existing within hundreds of pages doesn't sit right with me. Especially if you haven't the time to keep up with these behemoths.


Nothing really happens on these threads when there's important stuff going on - it's just people posting stuff they read on the guardian live blog or on twitter and doing the  smiley, with the occasional bad joke. Whatever though, we're all just killing time.


----------



## agricola (Jul 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It’s good for your CV, you can say “I was chancellor of the exchequer in 2022”
> 
> Much like I was a Microsoft exchange admin as part of my duties from 2011-2015 when I just filled in for the guy for a week when he went on holiday and nothing happened.



Chris Leslie made a career* out of being "former Shadow Chancellor" in much the same circumstances.

* this is perhaps a stretch


----------



## existentialist (Jul 5, 2022)

bimble said:


> 100% of liz truss is behind him, great.


IS there 100% of Liz Truss?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> Whatever though, we're all just killing time.


Along with the boards. Or not, apparently.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm sure telling people off for not threading correctly will sort it out


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2022)

tbf I'm always telling people off for not threading correctly, so carry on.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2022)

Let's get Zahawi in to patch up the holes after a scandal involving creepy sex pest MP. 









						Government minister given 'dressing down' over male-only dinner
					

A Government minister who attended the controversial men-only Presidents Club dinner has been hauled before the Tory chief whip and asked to explain himself.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## magneze (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> why would you bother?


Probably looks ok on the CV after a few years?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> IS there 100% of Liz Truss?



Just get yourself 40% of a gibbon and you've got the functional equivalent of 100% of Liz Truss.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 5, 2022)

Another one gone


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> IS there 100% of Liz Truss?



Some of its in Beijing


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm always amused by PPS resignations because literally noone knows who any of them are but the letters all so po-faced serious.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

At lot of pps quiting any left


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> IS there 100% of Liz Truss?


98% according to this. 

The adult brain only constitutes 2 percent of body mass,


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Jul 5, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I don't think he'll attend.


Another handy bout of Covid?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> These mega threads are shit btw. Totally killed the boards. Who thought this shit up?


Think the days of seperate threads are for the old days of the Internet. These "mega threads" are like Twitter, the influence of social media has fed into forums.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 5, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just get yourself 40% of a gibbon and you've got the functional equivalent of 100% of Liz Truss.


(((gibbon)))


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



I mean...


----------



## Cerv (Jul 5, 2022)

I hope Johnson had plans for tonight. maybe Netflix & a bottle of wine with Carrie. that are now totally fucked beyond all repair.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




"Boris furiously denies he ever touched the pussy"


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Larry get out of their


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> "Boris furiously denies he ever touched the pussy"


Injust choke on biscuit when i read that lol


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Which would be good news for the Tories surely - would give em time to regroup for the next general election and have a chance of winning it.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Absolute unredeemable bastards.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Injust choke on biscuit when i read that lol



I hope biscuit isn't your cat


----------



## xenon (Jul 5, 2022)

Has he gone yet?



Pfft.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 5, 2022)

I miss the old days when 3 new threads would be started by people who couldn't be bothered to check first and then we would have multiple posts asking for them to be merged and 2 would be and the third left to be resurrected by idiots and trolls every few years.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Twitter is quite good tonight.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

It'd be a pretty bold move _not_ to have a Chancellor or Health secretary...

<edit: also - "their de facto shop steward"... As if any of 'em would want that title or know what to do with it   >


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> I miss the old days when 3 new threads would be started by people who couldn't be bothered to check first and then we would have multiple posts asking for them to be merged and 2 would be and the third left to be resurrected by idiots and trolls every few years.



oh you are right we can bump bojo threads from 2007


----------



## Flavour (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> Nothing really happens on these threads when there's important stuff going on - it's just people posting stuff they read on the guardian live blog or on twitter and doing the  smiley, with the occasional bad joke. Whatever though, we're all just killing time.


 you can be proper depressing sometimes y'know, but only cos it resonates / is true


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Flavour said:


> you can be proper depressing sometimes y'know, but only cos it resonates / is true


dust in the wind, dude!


----------



## xenon (Jul 5, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I guess it works for some. Important events existing within hundreds of pages doesn't sit right with me. Especially if you haven't the time to keep up with these behemoths.



Yeah agree. It's a bit shit, if you want to find out say about the resignation of a cabinet minister, which would have had it's own thread before.  Tralling past dozens of posts copied from twitter etc is non optimum.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 5, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> I miss the old days when 3 new threads would be started by people who couldn't be bothered to check first and then we would have multiple posts asking for them to be merged and 2 would be and the third left to be resurrected by idiots and trolls every few years.




Now we have the Bandwidth thread where people post the same picture 2 posts below the first and then someone else posts it a week later.

#progress
#weamplaygod


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Twitter is quite good tonight.



Hearing that Johnson, aware that a top job may be opening up, just tried to submit his own letter of resignation out of instinctive opportunism.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Zahawi gets the No. 11 job, so scores on the doors:

*Gone*
Javid
Sunak
Bim Afomeli (Tory Party vice-chair)
Saqib Bhatti (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Health)
Nicola Richards (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Transport)
Jonathan Gullis (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Northern Ireland)
Virginia Crosbie (Parliamentary Private Secretary - Wales)
Andrew Murrison (Some low-ranking trade envoy no-one really cares about)

*Staying*
Zahawi (gets Chancellor)
Barclay (gets Health)
Eustace
Raab
Truss
Wallace
Trevelyan
Kwarteng
Lewis
Jack
Hart
Gove
Coffey
Shapps
Sharma
Patel: Lol she'd never work as a minister again.
Mogg: Lol
Dorries: Lol


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Now we have the Bandwidth thread where people post the same picture 2 posts below the first and then someone else posts it a week later.
> 
> #progress
> #weamplaygod


We had that for 11 years or so


----------



## teqniq (Jul 5, 2022)

Nothing much else to add at this point but this made me chuckle.


----------



## ouirdeaux (Jul 5, 2022)

Nadhim Zahawi's Chancellor, for those who feared it would be Truss:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

xenon said:


> Yeah agree. It's a bit shit, if you want to find out say about the resignation of a cabinet minister, which would have had it's own thread before.  Tralling past dozens of posts copied from twitter etc is non optimum.


While I do have some sympathy for that argument, as was said upthread, it can be equally frustrating having three or four threads on the go. Then you've either got people posting the same stuff, so a) you keep seeing the same stuff again and again, while b) also having three different conversations happening about that, and/or you've got people posting different stuff and you can't remember which thread it was said on.

Can be a right ol' mess!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 5, 2022)

Never heard of the new chancellor


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Never heard of the new chancellor


Wikipedia's servers taking a strain...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Never heard of the new chancellor


Current Education Secretary.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2022)

killer b said:


> why would you bother?



Fat pensions when you're made a Rt.Hon. though.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 5, 2022)

Queer Twitter's not happy, apparently he's a motivated trans-basher. He was also playing with woke-bashing not too long ago banging on about the "cultural vandalism" of using more lgbt, disabled and ethnic minority writers in school curriculums.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

Well, no, apparently a lot of you have categorically decided not to...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## platinumsage (Jul 5, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Never heard of the new chancellor



He is the former Vaccine Minister, I thought you were the vaccines guy.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 5, 2022)

Dorries channelling Eva Braun


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 5, 2022)

Flavour said:


> will be funny if there's a GE and tories win a majority and keir starmer doesn't quit as labour party leader and we all just get to carry on in this wonderfully acidic and uncomfortable timeline


No, no it won't


----------



## strung out (Jul 5, 2022)

Would be great if Durham police fined Kier Starmer tomorrow morning now.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)

strung out said:


> Would be great if Durham police fined Kier Starmer tomorrow morning now.


We'll need one hell of a mega -thread for that.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

He has lost Murdoch.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Moylan could've at least had the decency to hit the metal.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Streeting fell for it..


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 5, 2022)

is it time for the S*n to switch sides yet?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Deleted wrong thread


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Another PPS bites the dust


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



She's just put her third draft on.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 5, 2022)

Solicitor General gone


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

*Can even Boris the greased piglet wriggle his way out of this.*
Tomorrow's heil headline apparently


----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> *Can even Boris the greased piglet wriggle his way out of this.*
> Tomorrow's heil headline apparently



pmqs tomoz!


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> *Can even Boris the greased piglet wriggle his way out of this.*
> Tomorrow's heil headline apparently


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> He has lost Murdoch.



It is an embarrassment to both that he ever had it in the first place.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Humberto said:


> pmqs tomoz!


Monkey pox or COVID?
Even if he shows Starmer will make a bollocks of it.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Monkey pox or COVID?
> Even if he shows Starmer will make a bollocks of it.


He will hang him. And nobody will know about it.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

police report of Starmer tomorrow for beer gate 

not like the met have not come to his rescue before


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

Well, I guess that's at least one thing they're consistent on.

"What's that, the rules won't allow it? Ok, well then just change them so that they do. Got to maintain the moral authority"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> police report of Starmer tomorrow for beer gate
> 
> not like the met have not come to his rescue before


Can the met do owt? Down to Durham rozzers whether he gets a fpn or not.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 5, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 330701
> 
> Well, I guess that's at least one thing they're consistent on.
> 
> "What's that, the rules won't allow it? Ok, well then just change them so that they do. Got to maintain the moral authority"


Mogg saying it's undemocratic to change the rules. He's got a short memory re: Patterson.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 5, 2022)

It is weird what ends up being the straw for various camels throughout history.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

just amazed it was someone aside from Boris


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Can the met do owt? Down to Durham rozzers whether he gets a fpn or not.



Fair point still think  a minister is shouting at the Durham rozzers


like trump wanting to go to the capital  on jan 06th


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Fair point still think  a minister is shouting at the Durham rozzers
> 
> 
> like trump wanting to go to the capital  on jan 06th


Maybe the Durham plod will announce kieth has got a FPN at the Durham Miner's Gala on Saturday - to great cheers.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Did Lucy want the job?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

two flags behind her, the obvious choice


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 6, 2022)

Fucking hell it's work time here in New Zealand and I'm hitting refresh here and on Twitter every two minutes


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> two flags behind her, the obvious choice


Starmer has gone two flags earlier on news. FFS.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Bob Neil Tory MP on ch4 news said, 'Johnson is running out of road'. 
Johnson in No10 tonight.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Most papers going with 'on the brink' today while the Sun's on 'last chance saloon.' tbh that particular establishment probably has a seat permanently reserved for de Piffle.


----------



## maomao (Jul 6, 2022)

Enjoy it while it lasts; whatever's coming is worse. It always is.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Snap poll by yougov...



> This latest scandal facing the government has pushed the number of Britons demanding the prime minister *resign to a record high of 69%*. The previous high had been 63% on a couple of occasions in January, as the 'partygate' scandal continued to rumble. Just 18% of Britons want Boris Johnson to remain in post.







> *Perhaps more significant is the fact that most 2019 Conservative voters (54%) now also want to see the prime minister gone.* *This is the first time Tory voters have been more likely to want to see Johnson go than stay (33%), with a majority having wanted to keep him as recently as early June.*
> 
> Despite the public desire to see the prime minister evicted from Number 10, far fewer Britons expect Johnson to go willingly. Just one in five (21%) believe he will resign, up from 7% at the beginning of June. Two thirds (68%) expect him to try and stay.
> 
> When it comes to Rishi Sunak, most Britons believe the chancellor was right to resign (56%), with Conservative voters tending to agree by 47% to 24%.











						Snap poll: most Conservative voters now want Boris Johnson to resign | YouGov
					

The number of people wanting to see the back of the prime minister reaches new heights




					yougov.co.uk


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> These mega threads are shit btw. Totally killed the boards. Who thought this shit up?



It happened because you couldn't be bothered to start a more specific thread. There is no conspiracy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2022)

Has Carrie spat out another sprog yet?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts; whatever's coming is worse. It always is.


yeah the mood seems to be for a post-Johnson plan to cut taxes, spend less and deregulate more


----------



## Numbers (Jul 6, 2022)

Steve Bray playing ‘Bye Bye Boris’ on a loudspeaker in the background of GMB live from Westminster


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 6, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> It is weird what ends up being the straw for various camels throughout history.



This is indeed very odd, after everything else it almost seems inconsequential. Even though it shouldn't be, I think they are just using it as an excuse.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

First resignation of the morning


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

These people who jumped into the vacant seats yesterday to be chancellor & health sec are they betting that johnson will survive?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 6, 2022)

I wish she'd specify whose trust


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



I wish him well in this.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Will Quince now gone. (Children's minister I think)


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

ha, so 69% of people say they think BJ should resign now but only 1 in 5 think its likely that he actually will.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 6, 2022)

Will Quince just gone according to LB, was expecting to hear Ferrari desperately frothing this morning unfortunately he is on holiday.

ETA  steveseagull beat me to it.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Not happy they sent him out to lie for Johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Will Quince just gone according to LB, was expecting to hear Ferrari desperately frothing this morning unfortunately he is on holiday.


I missed wq's interview the other day so had no idea who he was is or might be


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> These people who jumped into the vacant seats yesterday to be chancellor & health sec are they betting that johnson will survive?


Difficult to know what's in their tiny narcissistic minds...but, in the case of Zahawi, I suspect he thinks not and hopes that holding the next most important office will enhance his chances in the leadership contest. If Johnson hangs on wrecking the party even more, that may backfire for Zahawi.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I missed wq's interview the other day so had no idea who he was is or might be


Colchester cunt.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I missed wq's interview the other day so had no idea who he was is or might be


tbf I'd never heard of him until I just heard he has quit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Difficult to know what's in their tiny narcissistic minds...but, in the case of Zahawi, I suspect he thinks not and hopes that holding the next most important office will enhance his chances in the leadership contest. If Johnson hangs on wrecking the party even more, that may backfire for Zahawi.


Stepping up in these circumstances guarantees he will never be pm


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> These people who jumped into the vacant seats yesterday to be chancellor & health sec are they betting that johnson will survive?


Can't fault him on how determined he is fight to the last but those that are left in the Cabinet are pretty much unemployable elsewhere they know their careers (or lack thereof) are tied to his.
Mrs Q offered the comment this morning that he is like that tiny bit of shit that clings to the toilet bowl and won't go no matter how often you try and flush it away.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Difficult to know what's in their tiny narcissistic minds...but, in the case of Zahawi, I suspect he thinks not and hopes that holding the next most important office will enhance his chances in the leadership contest. If Johnson hangs on wrecking the party even more, that may backfire for Zahawi.


Yep. It looks pretty high stakes to me, leaping in to replace the resignations given that most of the people that voted them in in the first place now want johnson to bugger off and they know that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Can't fault him on how determined he is fight to the last but those that are left in the Cabinet are pretty much unemployable elsewhere they know their careers (or lack thereof) are tied to his.
> Mrs Q offered the comment this morning that he is like that tiny bit of shit that clings to the toilet bowl and won't go no matter how often you try and flush it away.


That will be forever known as a boris


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> These people who jumped into the vacant seats yesterday to be chancellor & health sec are they betting that johnson will survive?


Zahawi has been tipped repeatedly as a potential leadership hopeful. Even a short stint as Chancellor is a big recognition boost for him, plus it'll play well with Boris loyalists in the membership. He doesn't lose much if Johnson goes as he can always say it's "loyalty to the country not the incumbent".

Barclay might just want one of the big jobs by his name I guess. He's been pretty firmly hitched to Johnson's clown car for a long while though so may just be doing as he's told.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Stepping up in these circumstances guarantees he will never be pm


Goes without saying that anyone guilty of cheating the public purse in order to heat their horses' stables should guarantee a piano wire exit rather than any public office...but, yeah, I tend to agree. The membership will not forgive those that prolong the agony.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> These people who jumped into the vacant seats yesterday to be chancellor & health sec are they betting that johnson will survive?


I mean, let's be honest, who the fuck knows what these absolutely mad bastards are thinking, but I'm wondering if they're either a) just looking to raise their profile as much as possible, so they're in the mentions somewhere down the line (just like Johnson, really) and/or b) they're banking on doing 'a good enough job' (by their own fucked up definitions...) that the next head boy/girl can't really drop them (sort of like Ole Gunnar Solskjaer).

But, again, who the fuck really knows. There's every chance they don't themselves, frankly!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

Could add millions to their earning potential in their post-MP jobbies.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Looks like we've got to the heavy drinking in the bunker stage for the die-hard zealots.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 6, 2022)

GMB interrupted by protestor who blasts Bye Bye Boris outside Westminster on air
					

Good Morning Britain was suddenly interrupted by proud protestor Steve Bray when he blasted Bye Bye Boris outside the Houses of Parliament after ITV bosses asked him to protest away from set



					www.dailystar.co.uk
				




Only video I can find of it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Could add millions to their earning potential in their post-MP jobbies.


Yeh but by the end of the year millions will be worth much less than they are now


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 6, 2022)

Steve Bray is flipping his signs behind the interviewer on BBC Breakfast - Get your Johnson out of our Democracy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Steve Bray is flipping his signs behind the interviewer on BBC Breakfast - Get your Johnson out of our Democracy


He must be having the time of his life


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

Before getting arrested for wearing a loud shirt.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Not happy they sent him out to lie for Johnson


this is bullshit - the main job of a minister in Johnson's government is to go out and lie for him.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> this is bullshit - the main job of a minister in Johnson's government is to go out and lie for him.


Yep, most the PPS resignations are from those that believe they have a political career ahead of them and want to be able to point to the performative display of their integrity to isolate themselves from their complicity.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

The Express is still in denial.



> *The Daily Express leader*
> This political drama could be the catalyst for a new era in the Johnson premiership in which he seeks to transform the country with even greater ambition. Those who still respect his genius for campaigning but are dismayed by mistakes and gaffes will now watch the PM intently for evidence he can unite the party and rapidly change Britain for the better. Mr Johnson will deploy his legendary gifts of persuasion to renew MPs’ faith. Rather than choreograph a graceful retreat, this Prime Minister plans to put his foot to the floor and accelerate ahead. His will to win is his greatest weapon, and he will relish the challenge of defying those who think him finished.



Delusional fools.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 6, 2022)

Youngest Q who has just risen from her pit to make herself breakfast has demonstrated the same keen political insight as her mother. 
"They've published all the letters in full Dad, they could have just written 'I could not stay because you are a twat' "


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Mrs Q offered the comment this morning that he is like that tiny bit of shit that clings to the toilet bowl and won't go no matter how often you try and flush it away.



To be fair to him, I wouldn't describe him as tiny.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Fair point still think  a minister is shouting at the Durham rozzers
> 
> 
> like trump wanting to go to the capital  on jan 06th


I imagine Patel is shouting at the chief constable at this very moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Robin Walker, School's Minister, is out.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Man down. Four today so far. Thirteen in total.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Looks like we've got to the heavy drinking in the bunker stage for the die-hard zealots.
> 
> View attachment 330746


The endless bumps of chang aren't helping the thinking clearly


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Robin Walker, School's Minister, is out.





From the Robin Walker's letter to the Boris Johnson.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 330756
> 
> From the Robin Walker's letter to the Boris Johnson.


"the Rishi Sunak" & "the Sajid Javid"?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> "the Rishi Sunak" & "the Sajid Javid"?



And, he was Schools Minister.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, he was School's Minister.


You would be unfit for the job too what with that apostrophe and I'm not keen on the comma either.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 6, 2022)

Maybe he’s _so_ smart and educated that he was thinking in Ancient Greek and just accidentally mistranslated it to English.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 6, 2022)

As an aside I’m loving the Zahawi self made stuff floating about in the press. I’m wondering if it’s too late for me to become self made?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 6, 2022)

hes a multi flusher


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

One of Johnson loyal toads, Robert Halfon has handed in a 1922 letter


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Maybe he’s _so_ smart and educated that he was thinking in Ancient Greek and just accidentally mistranslated it to English.


The _fleet-footed_ Rishi Sunak and the _blancmange-hearted_ Sajid Javid, perhaps


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

He has lost 30p Lee/Nine Bob Knob  lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Looks like we've got to the heavy drinking in the bunker stage for the die-hard zealots.
> 
> View attachment 330746


_Can _someone "bollocks"  

I guess anything can be a verb in Woke Britannia


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

This could be the end game


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> _Can _someone "bollocks"
> 
> I guess anything can be a verb in Woke Britannia


Have you never got pissed and talked shit? Next you'll be telling me you've never got pissed, sexually assaulted some young men and helped bring down a PM.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> First resignation of the morning



"Upmost". Wrong'un


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Have you never got pissed and talked shit? Next you'll be telling me you've never got pissed, sexually assaulted some young men and helped bring down a PM.


Done 1 and 3, never 2


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Done 1 and 3, never 2


Tell us more about 3...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Tell us more about 3...


Poll tax, was at 31.3.90 and 20.10.90, plus in my local aptu


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

What's interesting is the number of formerly loyal MPs that are coming against him now, surely Johnson must be doing the maths, knowing only 32 MPs need to change their vote, when they next get one, and he's a goner.

My gut feeling has always been he would cling on until forced out, but I am not so sure now, this is escalating so fast, he may well decide to save some face by resigning rather than losing an embarrassing vote.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> My gut feeling has always been he would cling on until forced out, but I am not so sure now, this is escalating so fast, he may well decide to save some face by resigning rather than losing an embarrassing vote.



I think at a certain point (and one that's rapidly approaching) that becomes a bit of an academic distinction doesn't it? He will be basically forced out even if that formally comes as a resignation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> What's interesting is the number of formerly loyal MPs that are coming against him now, surely Johnson must be doing the maths, knowing only 32 MPs need to change their vote, when they next get one, and he's a goner.
> 
> My gut feeling has always been he would cling on until forced out, but I am not so sure now, this is escalating so fast, he may well decide to save some face by resigning rather than losing an embarrassing vote.


This is the man who has embarrassed himself so often and to a far greater degree than any other politician of this embarrassing generation of politicians, who has lied to the Queen, his party, Parliament, allied countries, everyone in this country, people who've employed him. Without ever batting an eyelid. Saving some face is not a motivating factor for him, it's saving his job that he's worried about. I don't think he'll get a column in the telegraph again, he's that toxic. But if he can wait till something turns up he might save his job. And no one ever kept a job by resigning.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

I was a bit concerned that things would settle down overnight but he is losing support from his most loyal now


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> He has lost 30p Lee/Nine Bob Knob  lol




If even this pig ignorant loudmouth has come out against him then surely he must see it.

However I think Pickmans has his character correct.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

(((pigs)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> I was a bit concerned that things would settle down overnight but he is losing support from his most loyal now


But unless the 1922 committee change the rules he can't be challenged till next year. And frankly there's time enough for another existential crisis to come along before their meeting.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> <snip>
> My gut feeling has always been he would cling on until forced out, but I am not so sure now, this is escalating so fast, he may well decide to save some face by resigning *rather than losing an embarrassing vote*.


So when is he going to prorogue Parliament and declare a state of emergency?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> So when is he going to prorogue Parliament and declare a state of emergency?


Don't give him ideas!


----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> This is the man who has embarrassed himself so often and to a far greater degree than any other politician of this embarrassing generation of politicians, who has lied to the Queen, his party, Parliament, allied countries, everyone in this country, people who've employed him. Without ever batting an eyelid. Saving some face is not a motivating factor for him, it's saving his job that he's worried about. I don't think he'll get a column in the telegraph again, he's that toxic. But if he can wait till something turns up he might save his job. And no one ever kept a job by resigning.


Yes, this. And the fact that, as someone who is almost certainly quite a long way along the narcissistic spectrum, his hubris and belief that "normal rules don't apply to me" means that he will simply filter out anything that says going now would be a good thing. I think he'll fight to the bitter end, and spend the rest of whatever time he has left on the planet telling everyone how wrong they were to get rid of him.


----------



## xenon (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> What's interesting is the number of formerly loyal MPs that are coming against him now, surely Johnson must be doing the maths, knowing only 32 MPs need to change their vote, when they next get one, and he's a goner.
> 
> My gut feeling has always been he would cling on until forced out, but I am not so sure now, this is escalating so fast, he may well decide to save some face by resigning rather than losing an embarrassing vote.



If I were him, I’d stay. I mean it’s embarrassing either way this point. Might as well go out fighting. Screaming or whatever. Maintain the delusion at all costs.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

The men in grey suits may be deployed...


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 6, 2022)

My 95 yr old dad, and staunch life long labour member has just facetimed me from London almost dizzy with glee that the PM looks like he's on the way out


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Javid is going to make a statement about his resignation, after PMQs, that should be entertaining.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Javid is going to make a statement about his resignation, after PMQs, that should be entertaining.


Timing in these matters is everything and he's doing Johnson a great favour by giving his statement after rather than before


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Timing in these matters is everything and he's doing Johnson a great favour by giving his statement after rather than before



I doubt he had any choice in the timing, there's half an hour of questions on Wales before PMQs.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm bored now. No one's resigned for ages


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I'm bored now. No one's resigned for ages



Politico's Eleni Courea saying John Glen's about to go. Treasury Secretary, apparently.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

Is it me or is Zahawi a 2D cardboard cutout


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

It doesn't look like you, but I don't know what you look like  




boom tish


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yes, this. And the fact that, as someone who is almost certainly quite a long way along the narcissistic spectrum, his hubris and belief that "normal rules don't apply to me" means that he will simply filter out anything that says going now would be a good thing. I think he'll fight to the bitter end, and spend the rest of whatever time he has left on the planet telling everyone how wrong they were to get rid of him.



Stop the steal


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Wonder what the shortest amount of time served as chancellor is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Is it me or is Zahawi a 2D cardboard cutout
> 
> View attachment 330768


Anyone who has watched the great escape will be familiar with the way earth from the tunnels was ditched by the pows, from bags concealed in their trousers. As you can see, zahawi's bulging lower trouser legs indicate he is already digging a tunnel should escape be required.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Is it me or is Zahawi a 2D cardboard cutout
> 
> View attachment 330768



Weak, he's not doing power splits.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Wonder what the shortest amount of time served as chancellor is?











						Chancellor of the Exchequer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Right Honourable Sir John Pratt (2nd Feb-3rd April 1721) looks a potential candidate.

ETA: Actually Edward Law, 1st Baron Ellenborough (23 Jan-5th Feb 1806) will take some beating.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> The men in grey suits may be deployed...





Is there a fridge for him to hide in?


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Weak, he's not doing power splits.
> 
> 
> View attachment 330769


Someone standing like that usually means they're bursting for a piss


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> It doesn't look like you, but I don't know what you look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am 3D. More so than I'd like in some parts of the body these days...


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

The walls are closing in


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Someone standing like that usually means they're bursting for a piss



Well, Osborne's bursting with piss no matter how he stands.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

This is quite the ticker the Guardian's got up, and another "I backed him now I don't" came in while I was writing. We seem to be on a resignation or a denunciation every 10 minutes atm.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

Michelle Donelan looks like she's brimming with excitement at getting stuck into her new job as Education Secretary ...


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 6, 2022)

At this rate he 's going to run out of suckers willing to be in the cabinet. I can imagine him buttonholing passers-by 
"Psst fancy a being a Cabinet Minister?"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Victoria Atkins, Home Office Minister, has just resigned.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> (((pigs)))




TITs are as TITs do


----------



## Voley (Jul 6, 2022)

How many resignations are we at now? 14? 15? Hard to keep up with this


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Voley said:


> How many resignations are we at now? 14? 15? Hard to keep up with this



I've lost count, but I am sure it's north of 15, nearer 20 now.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 330778



If you roll in the letters from the likes of 30p Lee then it's up to nearer 20. Maybe more.


----------



## Voley (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> If you roll in the letters from the likes of 30p Lee then it's up to nearer 20.


Pah! "I'm a bit miffed, he no longer enjoys my confidence, mumble mumble" posts on Facebook don't cut it any more. 

We want resignations! In double figures.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Given some of the known Johnson toadies who have been rushing to join in the letter deluge it does look like they've persuaded the weathervane MPs that the jig is up. Last out the door etc ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Apparently there was some meeting yesterday evening for Tory MPs that support Johnson, and only 45 turned-up.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

Voley said:


> Pah! "I'm a bit miffed, he no longer enjoys my confidence, mumble mumble" posts on Facebook don't cut it any more.
> 
> We want resignations! In double figures.



I'm starting to build up resistance to those too tbh. It's going to take a lynching to get me really excited now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently there was some meeting yesterday evening for Tory MPs that support Johnson, and only 45 turned-up.


Was Fabricant there, or was he dishwashing his hair?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

This is from the Political Editor of the Daily Mail.



That's suggests they expect him gone this week.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Given some of the known Johnson toadies who have been rushing to join in the letter deluge it does look like they've persuaded weathervane MPs that the jig is up.


I would have thought even the most myopic can see the writing is not only on the wall, but soaking thru the wall and visible on the other side now. All they gain by staying loyal is to be seen as an outsider by the next regime.

Only fanatics like Dorries and Patel will cling on to Boris, because who else would have them?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Goes without saying that anyone guilty of cheating the public purse in order to heat their horses' stables should guarantee a piano wire exit rather than any public office...but, yeah, I tend to agree. The membership will not forgive those that prolong the agony.


He has a look of unsmiling solidity, which is probably what they are looking for at the moment.  In any other job he'd have been sacked for the expenses stuff and then there's the 'gentleman's club' - aka organised sexual assault event - that he visited.  But yeah, he's probably well placed at the moment, particularly if he goes for mad tax cuts.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I'm starting to build up resistance to those too tbh. It's going to take a lynching to get me really excited now.


What's your preferred scenario?


Ceausescu speech from the balcony
Musso going full spectrum George Formby
Gaddafi in a drain
Saddam in a hole


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

Starmer had better deliver at PMQ’s.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Starmer had better deliver at PMQ’s.



Pizza?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Starmer had better deliver at PMQ’s.



Shame Rayner isn't doing it. She has more of a killer instinct. I mean, that's not a high bar to climb but she's better at it than Starmer.

Still should be utterly humiliating though and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Theresa May: 1,106 days as Prime Minister
Boris Johnson: 1076 days as Prime Minister

30 days to beat her - I don't think he's gonna make it. If so he'll be the shortest-serving elected Prime Minister since 1955 (Brown and Home both losing an inherited premiership).


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Pizza?


Could be pizza, but maybe sandwiches depending on the feedback from the latest focus group.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> What's interesting is the number of formerly loyal MPs that are coming against him now, surely Johnson must be doing the maths, knowing only 32 MPs need to change their vote, when they next get one, and he's a goner.
> 
> My gut feeling has always been he would cling on until forced out, but I am not so sure now, this is escalating so fast, he may well decide to save some face by resigning rather than losing an embarrassing vote.


I wondered a while back if he'd say he won't be leader at the next election, as a last line of defence. Trouble is he's fucked that by saying he explicitly won't do that, along with all the '3rd term' nonsense.  What a master strategist.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Starmer had better deliver at PMQ’s.



In times of deep crisis, tribal politics can act as a break upon it. 

And it's down to us to rise above this and think maturely, and so that is why we're endorsing fully and unreservedly a pay freeze for the coastguard, and an end to the ring-fencing of funds to provide primary school breakfast clubs. 

We are in concurrence with the government because we are in unity with the British people.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

Starmer already useless


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> At this rate he 's going to run out of suckers willing to be in the cabinet. I can imagine him buttonholing passers-by
> "Psst fancy a being a Cabinet Minister?"


I read that as bumholing passers by.  

Says more about me etc.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

Jo Churchill (who?) gone.


----------



## xenon (Jul 6, 2022)

I do love the fact the men in grey suits have to my mind held off, because they been believing Johnson is still a vote winner. and there is no obvious replacement.

Just heard a little bit of PMQ. Actually Starmer didn’t seem to be doing too badly. Johnson sounds all over the place. Mention in Corbin. Desperate.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

"The Charge of the Light Weight Brigade" OK I give Starmer that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> At this rate he 's going to run out of suckers willing to be in the cabinet. I can imagine him buttonholing passers-by
> "Psst fancy a being a Cabinet Minister?"


He really is burning through that majority they won in  2019.

Turns out they weren't so much bricks in a new 'Blue wall', but sandbags for his bunker.


----------



## [62] (Jul 6, 2022)

You lefty-liberal communist Britain-haters need to read the Express - the only paper that tells the truth. They're bang on the money about Bouncebackable Boris:

"This political drama could be the catalyst for a new era in the Johnson premiership in which he seeks to transform the country with even greater ambition. Those who still respect his genius for campaigning but are dismayed by mistakes and gaffes will now watch the PM intently for evidence he can unite the party and rapidly change Britain for the better. Mr Johnson will deploy his legendary gifts of persuasion to renew MPs’ faith. Rather than choreograph a graceful retreat, this Prime Minister plans to put his foot to the floor and accelerate ahead. His will to win is his greatest weapon, and he will relish the challenge of defying those who think him finished."

Three cheers for Boris ! He got us through Covid and out of the EU and now he's going to put his foot down and accelerate Britain into the stratosphere.

Or a wall.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm not sure that "he wanted to install Corbyn, imagine what things would look like now" is Bojo's best defence in the midst of this level of chaos.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's your preferred scenario?
> 
> 
> Ceausescu speech from the balcony
> ...


I suspect Idi Amin to Saudi with suitcases full of cash is the more likely.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> "The Charge of the Light Weight Brigade" OK I give Starmer that



That, and 'first instance of sinking ships fleeing the rat.'


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Absolutely no hint of him considering resigning is there. Which doesn't mean he won't in a couple of hours obvs.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 6, 2022)

Where’s Patel?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Paid by the union barons! He's pulling out all the classics now isn't he, absolutely desperate even against Starmer's beigeness.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Angela Rayner is giving him the Paddington hard stare.

Johnson has nothing, just going on about Corbyn.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Could do with a couple of people crossing the floor to liven it up.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

"The mandate I was given"...telling reading from the narcissist about how Westminster elections work there....


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Blackford is _so_ much better at this.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Could do with a couple of people crossing the floor to liven it up.



Preferably with swords.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> Absolutely no hint of him considering resigning is there. Which doesn't mean he won't in a couple of hours obvs.


What would make him resign?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> What would make him resign?



Amazing coincidence, he just answered that question. Short version below.

*Tim Loughton* (Con) asks if there are any circumstances in which he would resign.

*Johnson* suggests he would if he could not follow a policy he supports, like backing Ukraine. But it is the job of a PM with a mandate to carry on, he says.


Laughter there at arranging a meeting with Gove as the rumour mill has him going soon as well.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> What would make him resign?


someone just asked him that, He basically said that nothing would short of the government being unable to continue 'getting the job done'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Interesting that both of Worthing's MPs got questions in, Loughton as above, and Bottomley about a local development I am involved in campaigning against, a little added bonus for me.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

kwazi kwarteng, maybe he's next to jump, he was definitely sat there to BJ's right looking deeply uncomfortable and now he's gone. Maybe just popped to get a bit of lunch idk.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

Peter Oborne pretty much one the money here, for me at least:

Boris Johnson is finished. But will the rotten system that created him fall too?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Paid by the union barons! He's pulling out all the classics now isn't he, absolutely desperate even against Starmer's beigeness.


Surprised he didn't throw in 'get back to Russia'.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

Why don't they type that "dear Prime Minister" bit as well?

Always so big too, like they're over compensating or proud of their handwriting.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Peter Oborne pretty much one the money here, for me at least:
> 
> Boris Johnson is finished. But will the rotten system that created him fall too?



I can't really get past the opening sentence of the second paragraph tbh

_The United Kingdom was long admired for its gentle tolerance and respect for the rule of law._


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> I can't really get past the opening sentence of the second paragraph tbh
> 
> _The United Kingdom was long admired for its gentle tolerance and respect for the rule of law._


Yeah fair enough that is pretty derisory but he says a lot of other things which are imo, nail on the head.


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

I haven't watched PMQs in years (decades probably) but in doing so right now I'm astonished at just how bumbling and rubbish Johnson is under 'pressure' from Starmer.

I've obviously no time for Starmer, but he flattened him there.

Not that it makes a shred of difference to anyone or anything mind.


----------



## xenon (Jul 6, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> "The Charge of the Light Weight Brigade" OK I give Starmer that



I missed that one. I thought a sinking ship deserting The Rat was quite good.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's your preferred scenario?
> 
> 
> Ceausescu speech from the balcony
> ...



All good. Asphyxiation in a fridge has a certain charm, too.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> I haven't watched PMQs in years (decades probably) but in doing so right now I'm astonished at just how bumbling and rubbish Johnson is under 'pressure' from Starmer.
> 
> I've obviously no time for Starmer, but he flattened him there.
> 
> Not that it makes a shred of difference to anyone or anything mind.


Yep, I'm no fan of Parliament watching or even Parliamentary politics, but when John Smith and then even Blair used to wipe the floor with John Major, it felt like it had some _significance_.  Suppose it fitted into a wider attack that was being mounted by the opposition.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Oof, Javid going full tilt with his resignation, basically saying Boris's team outright lied to a senior minister.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Blackford is _so_ much better at this.


He should quit politics and do the working mens clubs, decent comic timing.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

Javid far more damaging than anything in PMQs


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Javid far more damaging than anything in PMQs


How many times has he said "team" though? 



Spoiler


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Shouts of 'bye Boris' at the end of Javid's speech.


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> I haven't watched PMQs in years (decades probably) but in doing so right now I'm astonished at just how bumbling and rubbish Johnson is under 'pressure' from Starmer.
> 
> I've obviously no time for Starmer, but he flattened him there.
> 
> Not that it makes a shred of difference to anyone or anything mind.



Starmer had been beating Johnson at PMQ’s consistently since he took over. 

Like you say, doesn’t even get seen by the vast majority of voters.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Starmer has never learned (or had the personality to exploit) that the only way PMQs ever raises an eyebrow is when it's entertaining theatre with actual feeling behind it. Which is why Corbyn at the dispatch box coincided with the most watched period BBC Parliament ever had.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

PMQs are over, back to the resignations.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


>



Chris Bryant needs a cuddle. Oh, won't someone give Chris Bryant a cuddle?


----------



## petee (Jul 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


>




"He's right behind me, isn't he."


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Starmer has never learned (or had the personality to exploit) that the only way PMQs ever raises an eyebrow is when it's entertaining theatre with actual feeling behind it. Which is why Corbyn at the dispatch box coincided with the most watched period BBC Parliament ever had.


Come now. Corbyn may have had some strengths as the leader of the Labour Party, but providing entertaining theatre at PMQs was not one of them. The high viewing figures for BBC parliament during his tenure were because there was some sense in which what was debated in that period could result in a defeat for the government, and the massive constitutional crisis that was going on.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Javid far more damaging than anything in PMQs


that really was a pretty good speech i think. And never heard the place so packed & quiet.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

Javid could’ve saved time by calling Johnson a cunt.
Has anybody ever been called a cunt in the House of Commons?
I would like so see more stuff like this.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 6, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Where’s Patel?




Pulling the wings off insects.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> Come now. Corbyn may have had some strengths as the leader of the Labour Party, but providing entertaining theatre at PMQs was not one of them. The high viewing figures for BBC parliament during his tenure were because there was some sense in which what was debated in that period could result in a defeat for the government, and the massive constitutional crisis that was going on.


Oh he wasn't a good speaker but there was a sense of drama and real feeling about it, which kept it vaguely interesting. Starmer on the other hand has all the feeling of a sensory deprivation tank.


----------



## contadino (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> that really was a pretty good speech i think. And never heard the place so packed & quiet.


It sounded like a leadership pitch to me.


----------



## maomao (Jul 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> It sounded like a leadership pitch to me.


For all Johnson's faults, Javid would be worse for the average person in this country.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Javid flubbed one of the key lines in his speech and had to repeat a corrected version, oops.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Oh he wasn't a good speaker but there was a sense of drama and real feeling about it, which kept it vaguely interesting. Starmer on the other hand has all the feeling of a sensory deprivation tank.


the sense of drama was down to the political moment - brexit mostly - rather than Corbyn though


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> the sense of drama was down to the political moment - brexit mostly - rather than Corbyn though


Corbyn's rise, the curiosity around him, the palpable hatred of the Tories (along with his own backbenches) for his presence and the presence of active vaguely left-wing rhetoric as a significant factor in the House were all contributors to the drama, I'd argue. I don't think Brexit alone was driving it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

Johnson 'confident he still has the support of backbenchers. '


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> For all Johnson's faults, Javid would be worse for the average person in this country.


In the sense that Johnson's total lack of 'principles' has probably been a good thing all in all, because it means he doesn't give a toss about sticking to any ideology either?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> In the sense that Johnson's total lack of 'principles' has probably been a good thing all in all, because it means he doesn't give a toss about sticking to any ideology either?



Basically he's quite happy spending public funds where it's convenient to him (which may or may not also be of benefit to others) - the likes of Sunak and Javid want to cut that as far as possible.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Basically he's quite happy spending public funds where it's convenient to him (which may or may not also be of benefit to others) - the likes of Sunak and Javid want to cut that as far as possible.


Yep agree. His instinct is just to want to be liked which makes him kind of useless but less evil.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Mm but it also means that when Priti Patel shows up saying "I think we should hole migrant boats below the waterline and fire any survivors out of a cannon in the general direction of Africa" he waves it through on the grounds it'll probably help distract from his latest crisis.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> For all Johnson's faults, Javid would be worse for the average person in this country.


Dunno why but I’ve come to think Randists are like pandas.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Sky reporting another three have resigned in the last few minutes taking it to a total of 21.


----------



## campanula (Jul 6, 2022)

I have to admit to a little fantasy of a horde of ancient Tory brigadeers, raddled farmers, and flag draped buffoons, 'storming' Westminster, accompanied by Johnson, born aloft on a chariot, dressed as Brittannia.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

My one regret, as the sack of shit inevitably gets kicked, is that causing tens of thousands of surplus deaths in 2020 has somehow slipped off the charge sheet.

Edit... and, I might add, that when we ever get the results of the inquiry into those failures, the tories will be able to blame it all on the boris johnson who won't even be in Parliament by then (but will be hoovering up the millions in any number of grubby ways).


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> My one regret, as the sack of shit inevitably gets kicked, is that causing tens of thousands of surplus deaths in 2020 has somehow slipped off the charge sheet.



Is there anything on the charge sheet other than 'becoming an electoral liability'?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

Can someone do the maths for me?

At the VONC,  assuming a simplistic model of "all payroll staff voted in favour of Johnson" roughly 3/4 of backbenchers voted against.

How many resignations from the payroll do we need before Johnson has run out of Tory MPs to replace them who supported him even a month ago (let alone considering the changes of mind in the interim)?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Is there anything on the charge sheet other than 'becoming an electoral liability'?


Yep, hundreds of tory MPs, deciding over a week, that he's gone from being a stand up honest guy to an ethical monster, aka I want to keep my seat.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> My one regret, as the sack of shit inevitably gets kicked, is that causing tens of thousands of surplus deaths in 2020 has somehow slipped off the charge sheet.
> 
> Edit... and, I might add, that when we ever get the results of the inquiry into those failures, the tories will be able to blame it all on the boris johnson who won't even be in Parliament by then (but will be hoovering up the millions in any number of grubby ways).



It will sort of slip back on when the public inquiry gets going.

How well 'we cope' with the current and next waves will also affect how this stuff is covered, the public mood at the time etc.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Theo Usherwood on LBC saying that the men in grey suits are visiting him this evening, and if he refuses to resign, a VONC as early as Friday


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> Javid flubbed one of the key lines in his speech and had to repeat a corrected version, oops.


He delivered his speech very poorly. Barely coherent


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

Nadine Dorries promoted to Downing Street Cat following shock resignation of Larry
					

A tumultuous morning of departures and Cabinet reshuffles saw die-hard Johnson loyalist Nadine Dorries rewarded with the high profile position of Number 10 resident feline after the previous incumbent Larry resigned, citing “moral impossibility of living with that fat shit.”




					newsthump.com


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## contadino (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Can someone do the maths for me?
> 
> At the VONC,  assuming a simplistic model of "all payroll staff voted in favour of Johnson" roughly 3/4 of backbenchers voted against.
> 
> How many resignations from the payroll do we need before Johnson has run out of Tory MPs to replace them who supported him even a month ago (let alone considering the changes of mind in the interim)?


I think there needs to be a swing of 30-odd, and given that you could expect all those quitting cushy side-salaries would be motivated to vote against him, 15 or so.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

Just a thought about this moment, literally, this afternoon:  where the fuck must johnson's mindset be?  Even as a narcissist, he must know the game's up and that there's no potential relaunch.  He must also know that if he clings on to the point of the 1922 Committee creatures coming round to visit, he looks even more of a limpet like sad sack.  Is there a moment of clarity at some point this afternoon, perhaps when one of his vassals comes in with the revolt numbers?

At the moment, he's all self interest (of course), but isn't able to operate at the level of medium term self interest and his, lol, 'reputation'.  Or does he genuinely think he can turn this round?  

Edit ^ sounds like he's getting the 1922 visit today then.  Ha Ha.  Really hope #20, 266 is true, even kieth couldn't fuck it up in those circumstances..... could he....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

He has lost 'Honest' Bob Jenrick


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Can someone do the maths for me?
> 
> At the VONC,  assuming a simplistic model of "all payroll staff voted in favour of Johnson" roughly 3/4 of backbenchers voted against.
> 
> How many resignations from the payroll do we need before Johnson has run out of Tory MPs to replace them who supported him even a month ago (let alone considering the changes of mind in the interim)?


It's suspected a fair few people in his cabinet voted against him the first time as it was an anon ballot, so it's not quite that straightforward, but they need 180 and got 148 last time, meaning they'd be looking for an additional 32 votes. Pretty sure if you add the resignations to the public "I've changed my mind" statements quite a lot of that distance is covered by now - add the sorts of people who just vote with what they reckon the prevailing wind is along with the ones who're voting to end the deadlock and it's more than likely already over the line.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

If he loses all his minister he will just become a simple minister. There is only so long he can plug the holes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




He will not know who voted against him, it's a private ballot.

Besides if he's daft enough to try that, the Queen can stop him on one of three grounds -

1 - if it's damaging to the country.
2 - the government continues to function.
3 - if there's someone else that can command a majority and take-over as PM.

All three would seem to apply in this case.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



this is pure fantasy


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> I think there needs to be a swing of 30-odd, and given that you could expect all those quitting cushy side-salaries would be motivated to vote against him, 15 or so.



It's 32 needed to switch, and 21 resignations so far.


----------



## contadino (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's 32 needed to switch, and 21 resignations so far.


Each new person voting against him is one less person voting for him.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Queen can stop him


Surprised I've not seen more of this kind of stuff yet, but expect to see more if he holds out. Maybe she'll don the EU hat to do it.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


>




GET THE PODIUM OUT LARRY!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> Each new person voting against him is one less person voting for him.


Not my understanding - he had 32-50 non-payroll staff who supported him (depending on how many payroll dissenters there were), so that's how many people he had in hand to promote in place of the quitters.

22ish down.  Given the number of "I supported him, can't any more" letters, I suspect he's already run out.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> this is pure fantasy


Almost certainly, though there's every chance he's been frothing this kind of stuff to his courtiers in the last 24 hours.  He came out with equally unhinged stuff throughout lockdown and was used to printing wild eyed bullshit in his career as a journalist.  When you are unable to blame yourself for the shit show, revenge laden bullshit is never far away.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

The deluge of resignations today looks to have sealed his fate. Looks like he will be asked to resign (which he wont) and then face another vonc within days. Gove has gone AWOL apparently. Possible some cabinet ministers  sat on their hands after javid and sunak walked to see what happened - and might now change their minds today. So the sack of shit could be gone within a week- if not today. Nadine will probably carry on supporting him as prime minister like that Japanese soldier who was still fighting WW2 on some pacific island up until 1975.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

Maybe he'll try to get himself booked on HIGNFY this week.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 330794


Good riddance to the racist, misogynistic, dishonest sack of shit.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Maybe he'll try to get himself booked on HIGNFY this week.



I imagine Paul Merton would spring for a new T-shirt for that one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 330794



9th July 2018 - lol


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> 2018 - lol



I know sorry, my friend got me with it so I'm sharing the love. I got really excited for a split second and saw the date.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> GET THE PODIUM OUT LARRY!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Sky reporting another 5 resignations all at the same time with a joint letter, total now 26.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

OOOF


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh, an another one, that's 27. 

He's being royally fucked.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Holy cow.

La deluge.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Shouts of 'bye Boris' at the end of Javid's speech.



In the feed I was watching that got muted very quickly


----------



## Petcha (Jul 6, 2022)

Has anyone done a Downfall video yet?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, an another one, that's 27.
> 
> He's being royally fucked.


It's hard to see what he could offer to prospective replacements at this level and in these numbers. "Hey d'you fancy being a low-level minister for like, a day while also painting a target on your back when the new boss comes in?"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> OOOF




Ooh, I've actually heard of her too.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

He's still expected to appear before the Liaison Committee starting at 3pm, some suggestions he may not turn-up, which will not go down well with his MPs, unless it's because he's getting ready to resign.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Anyone done a welfare check on Twitter's British Alba?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Its been about 78 days since teuchter was last able to have a go at us for getting over-excited about the prospects of Johnsons downfall on this thread.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Come on Gove. Hand in the letter you useless bastard.

That'll do for him.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

and people say the LP is not on it...


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

If he turns up at this liaison committee he'll be the head down sullen teenager.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

If Liam Fox thinks you're dodgy


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> These people who jumped into the vacant seats yesterday to be chancellor & health sec are they betting that johnson will survive?


They’re cashing in the bets they had with school friends twenty years ago. “A tenner says I make chancellor of the exchequer”.

Most of Johnson’s cabinet are the kind of no-hopers nobody else would employ. Loyalty is the only requirement. I predict a short tenure for yesterday’s appointments.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Wonder if he will start his own party, can graft money out of the gullible, get plenty of attention and get revenge on the tories at the next election.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 6, 2022)

But what if he doesn't budge, even despite Michael Gove, even despite slippery Liam Fox? Even if the Tories successfully sack him as party leader, he's still PM until HM sacks him.
Here's the constitutionalist David Allen Green on how the constitutional crisis could unfold.








						What if Boris Johnson refuses to resign?
					

6th July 2022 Since 2016 we have had in the United Kingdom a great deal of constitutional drama. We have had a referendum; supreme court cases; departure from the European Union; a hung parliament;…



					davidallengreen.com


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Come on Gove. Hand in the letter you useless bastard.
> 
> That'll do for him.


He should pop round envelope in hand, enjoy the look on Johnson's face, then just announce he picked up his post as he was passing the pigeonhole.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

He has turned up for the liaison committee lol


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> But what if he doesn't budge, even despite Michael Gove, even despite slippery Liam Fox? Even if the Tories successfully sack him as party leader, he's still PM until HM sacks him.
> Here's the constitutionalist David Allen Green on how the constitutional crisis could unfold.
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a certain strand of the media etc that loves hyping up the potential for constitutional crisis stuff exploding before our very eyes. I dont tend to buy into it unless it becomes the most likely eventuality, and even then there is usually a way to defuse matters, some unconventional mechanism ends up being deployed in the service of the establishment.

Granted Johnsons nature, like Trumps, makes these sorts of possibilities a bit more likely, but there are usually still clear limits beyond which they cannot survive, its just a question of when exactly they realise and come to accept that. Johnson may try to clutch at straws and make the final days messier, but it wont work and even he could give up at any moment.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> He has turned up for the liaison committee lol








						Parliamentlive.tv
					

Liaison Committee (Commons)




					www.parliamentlive.tv


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> Theres a certain strand of the media etc that loves hyping up the potential for constitutional crisis stuff exploding before our very eyes. I dont tend to buy into it unless it becomes the most likely eventuality, and even then there is usually a way to defuse matters, some unconventional mechanism ends up being deployed in the service of the establishment.
> 
> Granted Johnsons nature, like Trumps, makes these sorts of possibilities a bit more likely, but there are usually still clear limits beyond which they cannot survive. Johnson may try to clutch at straws and make the final days messier, but it wont work and even he could give up at any moment.


Yes, crisis, what crisis? It will be interesting to discover what those limits are. He's still saying he won't resign.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




'Stop, stop, you're already dead!'


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

One of the praetorian guards turns up with a short sword and offers to hold it if he can't do the deed outright himself.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2022)

I hope he clings on beyond all absurdity.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

The radio has just gone live to the Commons liaison Committee and blustercunt has turned up. I was wrong.

Last chance to hear him lie live as PM?


----------



## Smangus (Jul 6, 2022)

Hoping he throws a massive tantrum  that gets leaked on a recording


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Hoping he throws a massive tantrum  that gets leaked on a recording



It's live on Sky News.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

From a Bloomberg News reporter...



Makes sense as to why Gove & Coffey hasn't yet resigned.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Chz (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> and people say the LP is not on it...
> 
> View attachment 330796


If anybody should want him to stay on, it's the Labour Party. The longer he's in there, the more permanent damage he does to the Tories, and the more chance it will actually stick until the next election.


----------



## contadino (Jul 6, 2022)

Chz said:


> If anybody should want him to stay on, it's the Labour Party. The longer he's in there, the more permanent damage he does to the Tories, and the more chance it will actually stick until the next election.


According to the bloomberg tweet in the post above yours, Brady's offering Johnson the choice of fucking off straight away, or agreeing a timetable for leaving. I suspect we'll get the latter because a) nobody wants Raab in change even for a second, and b) Johnson will try to wriggle out of it.

Either way, the government is currently unable to operate, and it gives the tories less time to turn it around before a GE.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

I know it's highly unlikely he'll stay on to trigger a VONC or constitutional crisis, but Christ, if anyone has it in them, no-one else would still be here at this point.....
Almost rooting for the wanker to cling on


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

lol Sky News now has a ticker in the corner counting Govt resignations: 29


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> lol Sky News now has a ticker in the corner counting Govt resignations: 29



I was about to post that, up another 2.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

He'll be offering a job to Peppa Pig soon.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




I think Chris Pincher is available.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm not really looking forward to the prospect of him being left in place as the worlds worst caretaker while a successor is found, given what summer probably does to that timetable. He is incapable of taking care.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




So is that 29.5?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wonder if he will start his own party, can graft money out of the gullible, get plenty of attention and get revenge on the tories at the next election.


"Doing a Farage"


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

(Liaison committee link btw): Parliamentlive.tv


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Some of those kids will be government ministers in a few minutes


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

I see the BBC live updates page now has this sort of thing:



> A senior ally of the PM told the BBC: "It's now a question of how he exits."
> 
> The MP said they had pledged the PM full support but added: "This is not sustainable."
> 
> They also predicted the leadership contest would be a disaster for the Conservative Party.



15:18 of https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62048657


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> I hope he clings on beyond all absurdity.



That wish was granted some months back.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 6, 2022)

The questioner (Sorry I don't know her name) ATM is tearing him a new one regarding immigration and Lebedev.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm just hoping he'll sack everyone in a fit of petulance and we'll have photos of him sat alone in the cabinet meetings gathering opinions from himself. "Spiffing idea Boris, what do _you_ think Boris?" "I agree with Boris".


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Committee asking him about lebedev and meeting him without aides. Err err..
'Are you having a lapse of memory again prime minister '


----------



## xenon (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wonder if he will start his own party, can graft money out of the gullible, get plenty of attention and get revenge on the tories at the next election.



100% no. He’ll just coin in with the after dinner speeches, anti-you think tank stuff. Newspapers, book tour.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> The questioner (Sorry I don't know her name) ATM is tearing him a new one regarding immigration and Lebedev.


Yep, she was good. He's losing it.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

*rubs hands waiting for the edited highlights"


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Yep, she was good. He's losing it.



He's struggling, it's as if his mind is on something else, I wonder what.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 330805


According to Sky...31 as I type...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> According to Sky...31 as I type...





I'll stop now sorry.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

In the last few hours, it's been running at an average of one every 10 minutes.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Three people gone since he started talking - "we've got a wealth of talent" he says, except no-one wants to work for him


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 330806
> 
> I'll stop now sorry.


You can’t stop now it’s your duty to carry on.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Bit of a lull at the moment...tea break?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

Haha, how many can they get up to before he finishes in the committee. I wonder if someone is giving him updates as he goes or if he'll just get a big number at the end?


----------



## petee (Jul 6, 2022)

i have no business on this thread but i can't stop watching.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> You can’t stop now it’s your duty to carry on.



But I'll get in trouble with srs politics people.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Bit of a lull at the moment...tea break?



No cunt left.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

"Prime Minister, how's your week going?" Lol.


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Colchester cunt.



I always have a wedge of Colchester Cunt on my Christmas cheeseboard.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> But I'll get in trouble with srs politics people.



I think the srs politics people position is that it will make no difference to anything if he goes as the underlying structures won't be affected and we'll just get another Tory anyway. 

The rest of us can carry on enjoying the show though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's struggling, it's as if his mind is on something else, I wonder what.


The phone in his pocket is probably buzzing every time someone else resigns.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm half hoping he'll just stop halfway through a sentence, sigh, say "fuck it none of this matters does it" and walk out (I know he won't but still).

Lol he's being read his own text about governments running out of steam.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

he is quite amazing to observe, absolutely thickest skin i've ever seen on a human.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Millionaire Shortbread?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

Will anyone will lose their temper with him? He's incredible. I can't believe what I'm seeing.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Quite a moment there when asked if he should go and...the retreat to Ukraine straight away. It's sad and genuinely pathetic.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> he is quite amazing to observe, absolutely thickest skin i've ever seen on a human.


Yep, rhino's are looking on in awe.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep, rhino's are looking on in awe.


World beating malevolent narcissism


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> he is quite amazing to observe, absolutely thickest skin i've ever seen on a human.



He's always seemed incredibly fragile and insecure to me. Lashes out at the slightest criticism. What you're watching is denial, not resilience.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

And, whilst this is going on, the 1922 executive has started their meeting ahead of the main meeting open to all back-benchers, I would love to be a fly on the wall in there.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

This committee appearance is probably his last act.  The cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

32, apparently;  tea break must be over


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

This is a man who was consistently dishonest with his former wife, an extremely competent QC, so for him being in the dog house under cross examination is just par for the course.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's always seemed incredibly fragile and insecure to me. Lashes out at the slightest criticism. What you're watching is denial, not resilience.


Yes, it doesn't look like strength, something more like delusional faith in the power of his own will idk. He did get to be PM after all, just cos he wanted to.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 32, apparently;  tea break must be over



Which interestingly is the number required to switch their vote from for to against the cunt.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> Yes, it doesn't look like strength, something more like delusional faith in the power of his own will idk.


Doesn’t give a fuckery


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Sir Robert Neill, 'how important is truth?'


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Bob Neill getting the grey suit on...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

It's not strength at all, it's not even thick skin either.  It's that unshakeable belief in his right to whatever he wants; these questions don't matter, because it's all part of the standards to which other people are held.  Not him.


bimble said:


> Yes, it doesn't look like strength, something more like delusional faith in the power of his own will idk. He did get to be PM after all, just cos he wanted to.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

Chairman: "We're gonna move on now to integrity in politics and I hope the primeminister will stay long enough for us to finish"


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Another one gone - five since he started the meeting. Two more and it'll be 10% of the entire party having handed in their resignation within 24 hours.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Another one gone - five since he started the meeting. Two more and it'll be 10% of the entire party having handed in their resignation within 24 hours.


Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

He's digging himself in further with this stuff.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

Proper fucking skewering this.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Very enjoyable.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

Best telly for years 👍


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

He really hates Wragg


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

They got him bobbing like a bobblehead, he's right at the end of his tether here.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Is there anyone in the Cabinet called 'Pat' or Patrick or whatever, I've got an idea for a meme...


----------



## BassJunkie (Jul 6, 2022)

The most compelling TV I've enjoyed in years.


----------



## contadino (Jul 6, 2022)

If he starts blubbing, could you use spoiler codes please as I'm going to watch it when I'm having my tea. Thanks


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 6, 2022)

Ooh, onto the Pincher movement


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

He's really fucking losing it isn't he 🤣


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Almost incoherent, I'd feel sorry for him if he wasn't Boris fucking Johnson.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 6, 2022)

He's inferred he'd call an election again.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's really fucking losing it isn't he 🤣


yeah, Wragg really got him going


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

More rumours and scuttlebutt.


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

NEW
Posted at 16:2816:28
BREAKINGGroup of cabinet ministers will tell PM to go​A group of cabinet ministers are about to tell the PM to resign, including the chief whip, the BBC understands.


Ha and indeed, ha


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

He's going on about early elections, he's going to threaten to force one. As if it wasn't evident, he doesn't give a flying fuck about anything but his own skin.

(as a matter of principle I think when there's a change of PM there probably should be an election. I doubt Johnson has this, or any other, point of principle)


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Ooo c'mon Chris .


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

If everyone has a personal hell, for johnson it would be stuck in front of the this committee for all eternity.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

someone just asked him about the difference between ambition & delusion and it made him say more of the same stuff but louder.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

"I've been told things about people round this table ..." you sure about that route Boris?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

Not having a telly i am following comments on here (thank you all) but just watched this on Twitter. Waffling gibberfest:


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

All the sex pests are supporting me   
I knew Chris would be good.


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> It's not strength at all, it's not even thick skin either.  It's that unshakeable belief in his right to whatever he wants; these questions don't matter, because it's all part of the standards to which other people are held.  Not him.


Can't say they don't deliver what you pay for when you dump your spawn at Eton.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 6, 2022)

Squirming about the words he used


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

Come on, come on! 🫣🤞🎉🎉


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm literally watching this bit through interlaced fingers. The Office could only aspire to this level of cringe humour.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> He's inferred he'd call an election again.



Implied.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

lol


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

FFS, wanted to hear the exchanges with Bryant!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

We should've hired the Odeon for this one. Popcorn and beers,What a day out.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> 32, apparently;  tea break must be over


Can he get his century before the end of the day?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

"most workplaces"


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Not having a telly i am following comments on here (thank you all) but just watched this on Twitter. Waffling gibberfest:



As someone else who can't find the broadcast, thank you for that Public Service announcement.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Lovely Squirm! Wonderful Squirm!
Lovely Squirm! Wonderful Squirm!
Squi-r-ming
Squi-r-ming
Squi-r-ming
Squi-r-ming


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

Now says 33 resignations. Coincidentally that's the same number of times I've shouted 'lying cunt' at him since I started watching.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

We need a psychological transformation if you're to stay in office. Chris is on fire.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

This committee bloke whoever he is is really going in two-footed isn't he. All authority has gone.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

What a brilliant way to go...squirming in front of a political firing squad.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

How can i watch this from the start?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Now says 33 resignations. Coincidentally that's the same number of times I've shouted 'lying cunt' at him since I started watching.


Only 33 pfft


----------



## campanula (Jul 6, 2022)

Sitting here with toasted teacake and spliff, this is all outstanding stuff. Squirming, bumbling, blustering and especially falling back on not being able to 'recollect' stuff. O, it is an absolute spectacle of utmost sneery viciousness, conducted with a degree of politeness. Condemned by his own words, time and time again...and only able to fall back on the big dog scenario where he seems to believe he is some sort of kingly figure who is beloved by the nation. A very clear demonstration of Johnson's unwillingness to 'do details' (the idle fuck) Lovely.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

This liaison committee meeting is the final nail in the coffin. Isn't it?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> This committee bloke whoever he is is really going in two-footed isn't he. All authority has gone.


Chris Bryant, labour. He's great on twitter.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> As someone else who can't find the broadcast, thank you for that Public Service announcement.








						Parliamentlive.tv
					

Liaison Committee (Commons)




					www.parliamentlive.tv


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Can we get him to do his own version of 'Kilroy losing his mind' from Jam on the way out?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

The 32 figure winded the blustercunt


----------



## BassJunkie (Jul 6, 2022)

I suspect this is a dark day for the Conservative Party.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> lol




Zahawi got destroyed on Today R4 this morning. That might have tipped him over.


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

Not just bills that get eviscerated in committee.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> How can i watch this from the start?








						Parliamentlive.tv
					

Liaison Committee (Commons)




					www.parliamentlive.tv


----------



## campanula (Jul 6, 2022)

Christ - this is almost 'the dog ate my homework' stuff.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 6, 2022)

Watching this is the most entertaining thing I’ve seen in months.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Maths question. Excellent , hahahaha.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> How can i watch this from the start?



It's on Sky News live, on youtube you can start it at the beginning.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh this woman is great with numbers, seen her before.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

"Can you tell us what 148 plus 32 adds up to" 

Amazing.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> Watching this is the most entertaining thing I’ve seen in months.


I'm at a mates and he hasn't got pause TV function. I NEED THE TOILET.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't think he knows he's been sacked


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

Hahahshaha Waffling gibberfest take 2:


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

Just to make the maths simple for you - mugged off


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

Fucking hell Boris, fuck off now! 💩💩


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> This committee bloke whoever he is is really going in two-footed isn't he. All authority has gone.


Chris Bryant. 
According to his wiki, he was a Tory prior to 1986. 
It also states he stated, in May, that he has been groped by 'older' MPs in the past - which may explain the very specific venom (that's not to say, whole swathes of UK who'd happily stick the boot into the cunt).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

What's next, they'll tell him the bailiffs have been round his house and chucked all his stuff in a skip while he's been sat there.


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

My 10 year old daughter is going to be allowed her first sip of champagne when he goes.

Entertaining listening to her and her cousins discussing this. Fist pumps all round when they saw the news, "Boris should go" says the 9 year old. "Parliament should all go" replies her 10 year old brother.

I'll let them enjoy this moment, before the reality of Sunak or Give or Javid kicks in.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

34 spitfire 👍


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

Hopefully he'll try and call a snap GE to spite his backbenchers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> 34 spitfire 👍


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> I don't think he knows he's been sacked


Pretty much this. They are sat waiting for him when he gets home.


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Pretty much this. They are sat waiting for him when he gets home.


I think he'll get his driver to go the long way round.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


>




Why wait until Monday, when they could do it tomorrow, and start the new leadership race on Monday?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> Hopefully he'll try and call a snap GE to spite his backbenchers.


That's a devil of a choice, Johnson or Sir Keithly Shammer. On way to get a bottle of bubbly for Mrs model for when the vile worm departs and is taken into the care of the adelie penguins


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> I think he'll get his driver to go the long way round.


I was wondering if he might head off on a bender.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> I think he'll get his driver to go the long way round.



Perhaps via his local branch of Revolvers And Whisky R Us.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

Fuck me, he's reducing the Pincher stuff down to 'alcohol', the fucking cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

35


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> I think he'll get his driver to go the long way round.



Via Kyiv?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

35 spitfire .


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

Expertly backed himself into a corner there. 

"Some people have problems with alcohol."
"Should there be some help for those people?"
"Yes, definitely."
"That's your job."
"Oh..."


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Johnson 'I've come to the conclusion there's a problem with behaviour', yes, yours!


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 6, 2022)

"Why do you think integrity in public life has become such an issue under your leadership?"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

He's getting on with the job. Fucking hell, trump the second.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't think I can take any more schadenfreude!

Oh wait, yes I can.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Expertly backed himself into a corner there.



I can't parse his responses at all tbh. It's just word salad.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He's getting on with the job. Fucking hell, trump the second.


He'll have to be getting on with all the jobs, cos every other cunt quit!


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 6, 2022)

He's been spending a very long time in the headmaster's office.  
A reception committee awaits him on his way out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

They could do with a bit of knife crime in the Palace of Westminster, surely as a soi-disant classicist Johnson would jump at the chance to go out like Julius Caesar


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

This is so good I'm actually now pleased that the cunt didn't die of covid so that we could all watch his political life die live on TV


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> He'll have to be getting on with all the jobs, cos every other cunt quit!


He'd want the pay for all of them


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

I know it's an issue of scheduling rather than deliberation, but his worst political enemy could not have planned a more socially painful way for him to go. Rinsed by his political critics in front of millions of people who know, unlike him, that his career is now being measured in hours.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Fuck me, he's reducing the Pincher stuff down to 'alcohol', the fucking cunt.


Good on noakes for bringing that up..


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Can't keep up,


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Implied.


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> This is so good I'm actually now pleased that the cunt didn't die of covid so that we could all watch his political life die live on TV



Woah.

Don't get carried away now.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Can't keep up,
> 
> View attachment 330820


I'd start downloading 36 now.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 6, 2022)

Tbf, amidst all the jubilation, whoever comes next will be worse.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> I know it's an issue of scheduling rather than deliberation, but his worst political enemy could not have planned a more socially painful way for him to go. Rinsed by his political critics in front of millions of people who know, unlike him, that his career is now being measured in hours.


Makes Thatcher's speech in Paris when she handed in the the towel look like a tea party.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> Woah.
> 
> Don't get carried away now.


Nah, it's all over now


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

I'd like to see him, like Trump, in court in front of a judge and a proper barrister. Let's see the cunt bluster and avoid questions then.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 6, 2022)

Under extreme pressure he rules out a general election


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'd start downloading 36 now.



And, 37 to 99.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

Loving this liaison committee and the way Sky have  a 'Government Resignations' box in the corners like the score in a sports event.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

All we need now this week is Starmer to get a fixed penalty ticket


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Zahawi - chancellor for - what? a week? might be regretting taking that one.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, 37 to 99.



Nena comes in at 99, surely?


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Some of these liason committee bods they really loathe him don't they, including the ones who put him there, lovely stuff.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> This is so good I'm actually now pleased that the cunt didn't die of covid so that we could all watch his political life die live on TV


If he ever had it in the first place. He's dying on his arse in that hearing or whatever it is. I am hoping he calls a snap election right now. Regardless of Labour's current dismal situation I can imagine a fair few vermin losing their seats.


----------



## hegley (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Zahawi - chancellor for - what? a week? might be regretting taking that one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Zahawi - chancellor for - what? a week? might be regretting taking that one.


Now wielding the knife according to Beth rigby 🤣


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> All we need now this week is Starmer to get a fixed penalty ticket


That would be ace. Come on Durham!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Nah, it's all over now


I'd it had all been over then tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Apparently a group of FIVE cabinet members are waiting at Downing Street to tell him to fuck off.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Yes, this. And the fact that, as someone who is almost certainly quite a long way along the narcissistic spectrum, his hubris and belief that "normal rules don't apply to me" means that he will simply filter out anything that says going now would be a good thing. I think he'll fight to the bitter end, and spend the rest of whatever time he has left on the planet telling everyone how wrong they were to get rid of him.



QED:


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 6, 2022)

Zahawi showing his stripes for Tory backstabbing. He'll go far, suddenly Sunak has some genuine competition....


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> Loving this liaison committee and the way Sky have  a 'Government Resignations' box in the corners like the score in a sports event.


They've kept the resignations ticker box up in their news coverage on their parliament channel!

I've got jobs I need to be doing.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> Some of these liason committee bods they really loathe him don't they, including the ones who put him there, lovely stuff.


Such a weird thing, politics - what other job would you get away with insulting your colleague to their face in a public meeting.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> They've kept the resignations ticker box up in their news coverage on their parliament channel!
> 
> I've got jobs I need to be doing.


I still need the loo!


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Zahawi - chancellor for - what? a week? might be regretting taking that one.


We are never going to be able to take the piss out of Italian prime ministers' short tenures  again...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I still need the loo!


Sometimes going is the only way to get things to happen


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I still need the loo!



Grab a bucket.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

Before anyone starts I haven't vetted the Tweet account this is on but it made me laugh


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'd start downloading 36 now.





cupid_stunt said:


> And, 37 to 99.



I hope the next one I need is a massive 1.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

'A watched incompetent  psychopath never resigns'


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently a group of FIVE cabinet members are waiting at Downing Street to tell him to fuck off.


Could be a great evening of fun when blustercunt tells them to fuck off


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

"all flesh is grass" 
you what ?
Oh its the old testament, quoting from which is never a great sign is it.


----------



## stavros (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Of course Johnson's not going to commit to Bernard Jenkin. The ex Mrs Johnsons will confirm that.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

Hahaha. To the sound of the track 'The backstabbers'



E2a:



Definitely this:


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> 'A watched incompetent  psychopath never resigns'


 
Well, Patel's just joined the rebel group in no 10


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Sounds like Priti Patel is in the delegation according to Sky. There is just going to be Nads left


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Patel in 10 now!


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I still need the loo!



I just went for a piss and the count went up by 3!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Well, Patel's just joined the rebel group in no 10


Once the minister with responsibility for the police has defected there's no way back


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> I just went for a piss and the count went up by 3!



Go for another one, quick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> I just went for a piss and the count went up by 3!


Now go for a dump


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Could be a great evening of fun when blustercunt tells them to fuck off


I've always complained that the BBC and Sky bother to use their news helicopters to provide live footage of Downing Street when there is political news going on. But I think tonight there is a fair chance BoJo could climb up on the roof and start hoying slates at the coppers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Sounds like Priti Patel is in the delegation according to Sky. There is just going to be Nads left


That's cos the rebel team didn't pick her


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Sounds like Priti Patel is in the delegation according to Sky. There is just going to be Nads left


Her and mogg might stand and fight for a bit, though fabricant will have long since legged it.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Whither Mogg?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> I just went for a piss and the count went up by 3!


I could hear Patel was in 10 from the loo upstairs and nearly fell down the stairs.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> I just went for a piss and the count went up by 3!


Go again!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> I've always complained that the BBC and Sky bother to use their news helicopters to provide live footage of Downing Street when there is political news going on. But I think tonight there is a fair chance BoJo could climb up on the roof and start hoying slates at the coppers.


Who will be joining a baying mob calling for him to jump


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Well, Patel's just joined the rebel group in no 10





This is all getting a bit "yeah I saw the Sex Pistols at the Free Trade Hall"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Well, Patel's just joined the rebel group in no 10



Meanwhile Dorries has chained herself to the railings, blocking the No. 10 front door.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whither Mogg?


Back home I suppose to nanny


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Sounds like Priti Patel is in the delegation according to Sky. There is just going to be Nads left


'_I didn't know I'd called an impromptu cabinet meeting... oh'_


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Her and mogg might stand and fight for a bit, though fabricant will have long since legged it.


Have we got to the bit where he shoots Blondi, yet?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whither Mogg?


Praying in the family chapel or intoning a Latin mass.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 6, 2022)

Well this is all very enjoyable isn’t it?  I do hope it’s not wrapped up too quickly. Can we have another few days please!


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2022)

Had Larry the cat left yet?


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Have we got to the bit where he shoots Blondi, yet?


Gove's been seen coming back from the petrol station behind Waterloo with a jerrycan full of unleaded...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> I just went for a piss and the count went up by 3!


I'm sitting here browsing Reddit, and every time I look up the number's gone up by 1.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Well this is all very enjoyable isn’t it?  I do hope it’s not wrapped up too quickly. Can we have another few days please!



Yeah Friday teatime would be good so I can get pissed and not worry about work in the morning.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 6, 2022)

Incredible liaison committee performance 

This fucker isn’t going is he, cornered rat stuff. He’s gonna try and throw whole system out isn’t he, he’s got fuck all to lose.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Boris Johnson told by liaison committee that delegation of cabinet ministers is waiting in Downing Street to tell him to go – live
					

Prime minister says ‘so you say’ when told cabinet ministers waiting for him in Downing Street to tell him to quit




					www.theguardian.com
				




🤣


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

Final nail in the coffin


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> Gove's been seen coming back from the petrol station behind Waterloo with a jerrycan full of unleaded...


Can't he afford actual chang?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Incredible liaison committee performance
> 
> This fucker isn’t going is he, cornered rat stuff. He’s gonna try and throw whole system out isn’t he, he’s got fuck all to lose.


I'd didn't take it from all his blather at the end that he will actually try and call an election and even if he does I'm sure there are layers of Privy Counsellors or summat to intervene. But still, uncharted waters for the last 100 years at  least.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> kwazi kwarteng, maybe he's next to jump, he was definitely sat there to BJ's right looking deeply uncomfortable and now he's gone. Maybe just popped to get a bit of lunch idk.


Yup! apparently this was right.


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2022)

Transport Secretary has gone in. To organise a taxi for Boris?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Incredible liaison committee performance
> 
> This fucker isn’t going is he, cornered rat stuff. He’s gonna try and throw whole system out isn’t he, he’s got fuck all to lose.




FUCKING YES, LETS GOOOOOOO. BURN THIS HOUSE TO THE GROUND.


Sorry, bit excited.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> Had Larry the cat left yet?


im  worried johnson will take him hostage


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> Transport Secretary has gone in. To organise a taxi for Boris?




Fuck me Boris is never going then.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Can't he afford actual chang?


Surely we're at the point where a full jerry of unleaded is the ostentatious display of wealth, not the chang


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

nadine dorries for chancellor? rees moog all the other jobs?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Is it me or is Zahawi a 2D cardboard cutout
> 
> View attachment 330768


He needs someone to take a couple of inches off his trouser legs.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 330826


I can't keep up, news tickers have stopped giving names.  At this stage I've no idea if you're taking the piss or another has actually quit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

The only possible downside to all this is the cacophony of ludicrously long, self-congratulory substacks Cummings is banging away at on his crusty-spunked keyboard right now


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



They don't need to.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Surely we're at the point where a full jerry of unleaded is the ostentatious display of wealth, not the chang


FPWM 👍


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I can't keep up, news tickers have stopped giving names.  At this stage I've no idea if you're taking the piss or another has actually quit



Sky is showing it as 36.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> nadine dorries for chancellor? rees moog all the other jobs?


Suddenly we see why there's so many double-barrelled names in the ruling classes, it's so they can all pick up two cabinet jobs.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I can't keep up, news tickers have stopped giving names.  At this stage I've no idea if you're taking the piss or another has actually quit



Take the piss? Moi?

Nah it's another one biting the dust.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Yes, I just saw this too. Why would they not change the rules? It's obvious so many of them want him gone.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

His whole approach when elected was to ignore all questions about his private life, his lies and the rest and it worked for the bullish Get Brexit Done moment. Today ... nope!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> im  worried johnson will take him hostage



I'm worried johnson will name him education secretary


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>





Hahahahaha burn it down


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

Where have the BBC hidden Chris Mason, seems a shame he doesn't get to be in front of the cameras today.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



They are holding elections for a new Exec Monday and its possible/likely  that the rules will be amended then


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Where have the BBC hidden Chris Mason, seems a shame he doesn't get to be in front of the cameras today.


More importantly, where is Paul Mason and a bespoke mind map for this occasion?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I can't keep up, news tickers have stopped giving names.  At this stage I've no idea if you're taking the piss or another has actually quit


Never doubt spitfire 's balloons.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

Are we at the point where defenestration has become a real possibility?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



He has no shame or conscience.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Never doubt spitfire 's balloons.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Are we at the point where defenestration has become a real possibility?


Oh me hopeful....


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

His mistake has been not preparing the ground with an armed Januaryuly 6 mob converging on the Houses of Parliament demanding FREEEDOM.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

So, they had the televised unity cabinet meeting yesterday. At the end: 
'So, just the date of next meeting, two weeks?
- _perhaps a little earlier Prime Minister._


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Will he actually go to downing street? he'll probably rock up at wimbledon and then turn his phone off and go on a massive coke bender.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Johnson could simply not go back to No 10 for a few days until this has all blown over.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Smangus (Jul 6, 2022)

Not quite the Churchillian moment he wanted I guess.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Yes, I just saw this too. Why would they not change the rules? It's obvious so many of them want him gone.



I suspect they are expecting the threat of mass resignations of cabinet members should tip him over the edge, saving them from changing the rules.

If it doesn't work, they can change the rules next week, after the new executive is elected.


----------



## golightly (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Johnson could simply not go back to No 10 for a few days until this has all blown over.


He's there now apparently.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Johnson could simply not go back to No 10 for a few days until this has all blown over.


Rigby saying he's in there. Must have sneaked in the back way.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm looking forward to Dorries in tears, drunk, call the Tory party 'Yous lot are bastards.'


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

Grauniad reporting Patel has joined the delegation.  

_Patel_.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Not quite the Churchillian moment he wanted I guess.



Well maybe this churchill moment -


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I suspect they are expecting the threat of mass resignations of cabinet members should tip him over the edge, saving them from changing the rules.
> 
> If it doesn't work, they can change the rules next week, after the new executive is elected.


The only trouble with that is that he's shown time and time again that he has no shame whatsoever only unadulterated self-interest. I wonder if he really will go back to number 10? Particularly as he's likely to have been warned what's waiting for him there.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

Cold War Steve, prescient last night? 

 

Alt text: Johnson naked apart from union jack undies and QAnon shaman hat standing at no 10 door with inferno inside behind him, weilding a broom. Nadine Dorries looking angry stands ahead with a long shovel, glaring at Sunak as he departs. Savid Javid is walking away. A copper, standing outside, looks over at Johnson.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I know sorry, my friend got me with it so I'm sharing the love. I got really excited for a split second and saw the date.


I have to say, the minute I saw it, I thought "what's the catch?" and suspiciously scanned the tweet


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> Grauniad reporting Patel has joined the delegation.
> 
> _Patel_.


 and Zahawi in the job less that 24 hours


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2022)

Labour MPs voted 172-40 against Corbyn and ultimately Corbyn carried on - I think Johnson should have the courage of his convictions and get brexit done 💪


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

NADS HAS ENTERED THE BUILDING!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

teqniq said:


> The only trouble with that is that he's shown time and time again that he has no shame whatsoever only unadulterated self-interest. I wonder if he really will go back to number 10? Particularly as he's likely to have been warned what's waiting for him there.



It's reported he's back in No. 10, if there're mass resignations from the cabinet, he's fucked, because there's no one to fill those positions.

Now Dorries has turned-up there.

And, no, there's not a joke.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Dorries just gone in. Probably gonna knife them all for betraying Johnson.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> NADS HAS ENETERED THE BUILDING!


GONADS


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



🤣


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I have to say, the minute I saw it, I thought "what's the catch?" and suspiciously scanned the tweet



i dunno - give it an hour or so


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Well he can technically hold out until the new 1922 committee is voted in now, but ffs if the delegation is made up of Patel, Shapps, Zahawi, Kwarteng etc who's even left to work for him? Is it plausible he could be out by dint of being unable to recruit enough people to form a government despite having one of the the largest majorities of the post-war period?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Nadine will stand in front of him screaming "you will have to take me down first!!!"


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> and Zahawi in the job less that 24 hours


Which will make him the least harmful chancellor for at least twenty years


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Nadine will stand in front of him screaming "you will have to take me down first!!!"


I hope she's the continuity candidate...and I, for one, wish her well.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Nadine will stand in front of him screaming "you will have to take me down first!!!"


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> Well he can technically hold out until the new 1922 committee is voted in now, but ffs if the delegation is made up of Patel, Shapps, Zahawi, Kwarteng etc who's even left to work for him? Is it plausible he could be out by dint of being unable to recruit enough people to form a government despite having one of the the largest majorities of the post-war period?


They could bring in agency staff?


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

As Tory MP *Alec Shelbrooke *came out of the 1922 Committee meeting, he was asked if the prime minister would still be in post by Monday. He replied: “Have you met anyone in the building that thinks that?”


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Nadine will stand in front of him screaming "you will have to take me down first!!!"



Just waiting for the next entrant to be a heavily armed Michael Fabricant.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Writing on that wallpaper is a costly business.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Dorries just gone in. Probably gonna knife them all for betraying Johnson.



<Breaking news, mass shooting in Downing St.>


----------



## Smangus (Jul 6, 2022)

This is a glorious day, 🤣


----------



## Smangus (Jul 6, 2022)

This is a glorious day, 🤣


----------



## LDC (Jul 6, 2022)

VBIED straight into Number 10 driven by Dorries and Rees Mogg. _I can dream._


----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Wonder if he will start his own party, can graft money out of the gullible, get plenty of attention and get revenge on the tories at the next election.


He could always organise an insurrection. Get a bunch of gammons, crusty pensioners, and mad Brexiteers to storm the Houses of Parliament with their Zimmer frames , blue passports, and rolled-up copies of the Daily Mail.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Smangus said:


> This is a glorious day, 🤣



Don’t cheer to much, he might he replaced by someone competent instead of farcically self interested


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> Writing on that wallpaper is a costly business.



lots of tears in building? thats just Dorries sat in a corridor somewhere isnt it.


----------



## bcuster (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Just waiting for the next entrant to be a heavily armed Michael Fabricant.


Tasty piece stashed in his concealed-carry wig


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Good, so she'll burn with him.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

bcuster said:


>


----------



## LDC (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> lots of tears in building? thats just Dorries sat in a corridor somewhere isnt it.



Was wondering where she was and had a look at her Wikipedia. She's been an MP since 2005, fucking hell that's depressing. She's also a member of the Cornerstone Group in the Tory Party, whose motto is the scary, 'Faith, Flag, and Family'. Cornerstone Group - Wikipedia


----------



## existentialist (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Do you think they ring up Harrods and ask for the "assorted miscellaneous proletarian artisan mug set"?

"Chipped, or pristine, modom?"

"Oh, pristine, we're not trying _that_ hard!"


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> His mistake has been not preparing the ground with an armed Januaryuly 6 mob converging on the Houses of Parliament demanding FREEEDOM.


They're all still at work, writing copy for the morning's edition of the Express, but as soon as they've clocked off for the day, they'll be there


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Not quite the Churchillian moment he wanted I guess.



More like Hitler in the bunker


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> Grauniad reporting Patel has joined the delegation.
> 
> _Patel_.


Any chance she'll send him off to Rwanda?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 6, 2022)

Damn shame I had to work today, it all looks legendary. The bits of the committee grilling I briefly saw make _The Thick Of It _redundant.

Only Johnson's hospitalisation from a diarrhoea blowback would be the icing on the cake.

C'mon, you narcissistic shit. Keep going. More, more


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> More like Hitler in the bunker



Churchill paralysed and pissing himself in the second term


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

BBC are reporting 36 resignations, I must have missed one.*

10% of the parliamentary party. 20% of the government payroll.


* it seems to be this one:
Ruth Edwards resigns as PPS to Scottish secretary, accusing government of turning 'blind eye to allegations of sexual assualt'​


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

i wish to fuck that the Left had the organisational ability and the hegemonic influence to launch a popular insurrection - turf all the vermin (along with their putative replacements) out of Westminster pronto.  All this  parliamentary dancing deadens the spirit.    Just imagine thousands of exciteable red and black and green banners surrounding Boris and his cohort - that would wipe the smug cunts smile away - remember that look on the face of the Romanian tankie as he realised his game was up?   
​


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> NADS HAS ENTERED THE BUILDING!


"Go 'ead Boris, lad! You stay on! All them others are meffs!"


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Not quite the Churchillian moment he wanted I guess.


He's ended up with Gallipoli


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> NADS HAS ENTERED THE BUILDING!



That's the Right Honourable Secretary of State for Health, Defence, Universities, Northern Ireland, Trade and Culture if you don't mind


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




DEATH MATCH 2022!


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> DEATH MATCH 2022!




Whoever wins we don’t care


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Whoever wins we don’t care


So long as everyone else is dead, it would be an acceptable outcome.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Sir Graham Brady has rocked up in a grey suit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Sir Graham Brady is apparently in the building now.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


>





(Naturally, he's only going to the Spar to buy some fags)


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Sir Graham Brady has rocked up in a grey suit.


CLEARLY A BLUE SUIT


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> CLEARLY A BLUE SUIT


Looks gold to me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)

Johnson's final official portrait...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

w00p


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 6, 2022)

STOP
.
.
.
.
.
Liz Kershaw has spoken


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Civil war, bring it on !!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> w00p
> 
> View attachment 330848


I love seeing your balloons pop up.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> STOP
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Can't wait to hear what her brother Nik thinks.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I love seeing your balloons pop up.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Chris Bryant is angling for the Labour leadership isn't he.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Chris Bryant is angling for the Labour leadership isn't he.



He's put up a better show than Starmer. Is he a terrible centrist?


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> He's put up a better show than Starmer. Is he a terrible centrist?


awful


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Chris Bryant is angling for the Labour leadership isn't he.


Thought they'd decided to do without that?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> STOP
> .
> .
> .
> ...





Did… did… she not support Boris? Do people think he’s genuinely got any moral compass?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I love seeing your balloons pop up.



I am looking forward to 99 being a red balloon.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> He's put up a better show than Starmer. Is he a terrible centrist?


Yeah he has but he is a terrible centrist.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> He's put up a better show than Starmer. Is he a terrible centrist?


He was a Tory in Uni and very much of the right wing of Labour.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Is a terrible centrist better or worse than a good centrist? Which is more competent?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't think Bryant is after the Labour leadership, he's always been like that


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

38! Let's see ya balloons spitfire .


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2022)

LDC said:


> Was wondering where she was and had a look at her Wikipedia. She's been an MP since 2005, fucking hell that's depressing. She's also a member of the Cornerstone Group in the Tory Party, whose motto is the scary, 'Faith, Flag, and Family'. Cornerstone Group - Wikipedia


All a bit Kinder, Kuche, Kirche.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> He was a Tory in Uni and very much of the right wing of Labour.



Ta.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> and Zahawi in the job less that 24 hours


Well Zahawi is Chancellor of the Exchequer that's a very important post and is someone in authority. Who better?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2022)

I very rarely watch the TV news these days, only turning it on occasionally when something of note is playing out.

Had a look just now and was reminded why I don't bother. It's awful. Here's their insightful analysis of the current situation via a wordcloud of resignation letters.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Haha dude asked Mogg for a selfie (Sky).


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Mogg on his way to support nads.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Haha dude asked Mogg for a selfie (Sky).


Would he show up on a photo?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Civil war, bring it on !!


Cromwell, Oliver 1642.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Would he show up on a photo?



He did swerve it...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 6, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 330852


Rees Mogg on the right there


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

LDC said:


> VBIED straight into Number 10 driven by Dorries and Rees *Mogg's chauffeur* . _I can dream._


FTFY


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

Apols for more Twitter video but this is priceless shit housing


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I very rarely watch the TV news these days, only turning it on occasionally when something of note is playing out.
> 
> Had a look just now and was reminded why I don't bother. It's awful. Here's their insightful analysis of the current situation via a wordcloud of resignation letters.
> 
> View attachment 330851


Poor teuchter - can’t whine that 40% isn’t a majority, so had to whine about a three second clip on the Beeb.  

Make like boris, lad.  And fuck off


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Still don't see why he'd choose to resign, no matter who tells him he ought to. 
There's no dignity left to salvage really is there, and he certainly doesn't care at all about whether there are enough 'competent' people left to put into the growing number of vacant jobs.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

If he doesn't go tonight, it's going to be a very repetitive five days until the 1922 lot sort this out.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 6, 2022)

While there are lulls in the entertainment I highly recommend the #backboris hashtag on twitter. 







🤣🤣🤣


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Mogg on his way to support nads.


What Boris Johnson needs is a strong, intelligent, and effective team to support him.

Unfortunately, only a drunk scouser and the baddie from a Charles Dickens novel were available.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If he doesn't go tonight, it's going to be a very repetitive five days until the 1922 lot sort this out.


I don’t know obvs but someone just sent this and it makes sense to me more than the idea that he’ll feel obliged to quit.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> View attachment 330850


Not...David Duguid!!!!!


(No, me either.)


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Actual footage of Nadine Dorries just now:


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> I don't think Bryant is after the Labour leadership, he's always been like that


Aye, I was posting that tongue in cheek but he is infinitely more impressive than Keith but still a terrible centrist.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> I don’t know obvs but someone just sent this and it makes sense to me more than the idea that he’ll feel obliged to quit.
> 
> View attachment 330853


Since that sounds even more insane than anything Trump did (Jan 6 notwithstanding) I'm going to say it's unlikely.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Aye, I was posting the tongue in cheek but he is infinitely more impressive than Keith but still a terrible centrist.



Terrible.


----------



## LDC (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Since that sounds even more insane than anything Trump did (Jan 6 notwithstanding) I'm going to say it's unlikely.



It's be brilliant outcome though, things would properly meltdown!


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> Still don't see why he'd choose to resign, no matter who tells him he ought to.
> There's no dignity left to salvage really is there, and he certainly doesn't care at all about whether there are enough 'competent' people left to put into the growing number of vacant jobs.


Isabel Hardman at The Spectator was tweeting  "Senior Tories now telling me they expect one of Boris Johnson's inner circle, possibly Canzini, to tell him it's time to stop. PM isn't quite there psychologically, they think, but needs a hand on the shoulder from someone who he trusts."

Which makes it sound like one of the Sopranos is getting involved.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

BBC pundit: "I'm not sure he can even use his leverage at number 10 right now because he's so busy having meetings with people who want him to resign"


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Infamy, infamy, they’ve all got it infamy


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> BBC pundit: "I'm not sure he can even use his leverage at number 10 right now because he's so busy having meetings with people who want him to resign"




What if he just locks the door?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> I don’t know obvs but someone just sent this and it makes sense to me more than the idea that he’ll feel obliged to quit.
> 
> View attachment 330853



He can't force an election on his own, it requires the Queen to agree, and there're three reason for her to refuse.

(1) the existing Parliament is still vital, viable, and capable of doing its job, OR (2) a General Election would be detrimental to the national economy, OR (3) she could rely on finding another Prime Minister who could carry on her Government, for a reasonable period, with a working majority in the Commons.

All three would apply in this case.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

Not quite there psychologically = crying in the foetal position and ranting about "those fuckers" that he did "everything" for and "made them who they fucking are" and asking why "they've stabbed me in the fucking back" while Nadine and Nadim stroke his hair and make soothing noises.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Since that sounds even more insane than anything Trump did (Jan 6 notwithstanding) I'm going to say it's unlikely.


yep, totally nuts. But i still find it easier to imagine him doing all that than shuffling to the lectern and saying 'upon reflection for the good of the country..'


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He can't force an election on his own, it requires the Queen to agree, and there're three reason for her to refuse.
> 
> (1) the existing Parliament is still vital, viable, and capable of doing its job, OR (2) a General Election would be detrimental to the national economy, OR (3) she could rely on finding another Prime Minister who could carry on her Government, for a reasonable period, with a working majority in the Commons.
> 
> All three would apply in this case.


She's been there a very long time and never refused an election before. If it comes to it though why not, she might.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He can't force an election on his own, it requires the Queen to agree, and there're three reason for her to refuse.
> 
> (1) the existing Parliament is still vital, viable, and capable of doing its job, OR (2) a General Election would be detrimental to the national economy, OR (3) she could rely on finding another Prime Minister who could carry on her Government, for a reasonable period, with a working majority in the Commons.
> 
> All three would apply in this case.


I know we're debating the highly unlikely, but we haven't got a Tory party united around a successor, any leadership contest is going to be fiercely fought, three isn't that straightforward.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

> 'In the universe of Boris, he is king, not Prime Minister. '


That’s from an ex of his.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

When the Beeb has to put up a resignations count up on the ticker because everyone's struggling to keep up ...


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

He has to go tonight, I've cracked open the beers.

Make it so.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2022)

But I have a personal mandate - sounds more Trumpian by the moment. 

Are we really doomed to have the Conservative show top on the news for the next couple of months?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> She's been there a very long time and never refused an election before. If it comes to it though why not, she might.



In all other requests for elections the PM had the backing of his party to do so, that's what makes this very different.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He will not know who voted against him, it's a private ballot.
> 
> Besides if he's daft enough to try that, the Queen can stop him on one of three grounds -
> 
> ...


You forgot 

4 - Thunderdome


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

Elizabeth Windsor is not going to risk anything that looks like intervention in politics.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> What if he just locks the door?



He cant do that cos Larry the cat needs to get in and out. Other than that, locks might be a bit complex for a dimwit like Johnson to fathom


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

weltweit said:


> But I have a personal mandate - sounds more Trumpian by the moment.
> 
> Are we really doomed to have the Conservative show top on the news for the next couple of months?



Yes, I though that earlier when watching the committee thing, Bryant brought it up as well later in an interview. Johnson seems to believe he has a personal mandate.

And yes, The Conservatives, Season 12 (13?), is on its way. It's a never ending commission.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> Elizabeth Windsor is not going to risk anything that looks like intervention in politics.


this, but also it's not going to happen so it doesn't matter.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> In all other requests for elections the PM had the backing of his party to do so, that's what makes this very different.


i'd like it a lot if the season finale of this ridiculous thing is the queen saying no, you scruffy bastard, does seem an extra level of unlikeliness on top though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

"...Yep, you're definitely fucked, chief..."


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

tommers said:


> Not quite there psychologically = crying in the foetal position and ranting about "those fuckers" that he did "everything" for and "made them who they fucking are" and asking why "they've stabbed me in the fucking back" while Nadine and Nadim stroke his hair and make soothing noises.


I'm suddenly remembering how the life of Joe Meek finished.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> Elizabeth Windsor is not going to risk anything that looks like intervention in politics.



But, backing Johnson against the wishes of the majority in the Commons would be an intervention in politics, rock & hard place. 

But, it's not going to get that far anyway.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> Elizabeth Windsor is not going to risk anything that looks like intervention in politics.


Whereas she is all over a brand-restoring cameo role in a reboot of the least-loved installment of a post-apocalypse action franchise


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

I think you're all being harsh. I'd like to send him a message of support in the face of all these carping mouthpieces, and beg him to stay on behalf of all the 14 million voters who voted for HIM not the Conservative Party.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> What if he just locks the door?


GAS HIM OUT!!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

tommers said:


> while Nadine and Nadim stroke his hair and make soothing noises.


Cosily nestled between a pair of Nads, you mean? Isn't that the sort of laissez-faire attitude towards propriety that kick-started all this off yesterday?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 330857
> 
> "...Yep, you're definitely fucked, chief..."


I'd love it (KEEGAN) if Reese-Mogg let the mask slide that little bit to the point he ended a statement with 'chief'.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 6, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> What if he just locks the door?


Or hides in the fridge.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

He knows that he'd lose the VONC now doesn't he (cos of maths). So if he was going to do the rational thing he'd have resigned already wouldn't he.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

It’s getting difficult to know what sport to watch tonight. 

Gentleman’s tennis? Womens football? Raving gibbons bloodsports?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




What a fucking dickhead.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

To be fair to Johnson, he has every right to headbutt Zahawi.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

Help is just around the corner


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> He knows that he'd lose the VONC now doesn't he (cos of maths). So if he was going to do the rational thing he'd have resigned already wouldn't he.


he's at the bargaining stage, we've still got depression before we get to acceptance. still hoping to see the lectern tonight mind.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

On conservative home someone suggested buying him a gold plated wallpaper stripper as a leaving gift.

But other posters were worried about BoJo being around any kind of stripper...


(BTW, disappointingly there seem to be no support for hi. in the comments. The swivel eyed loons who make the site so much fun are no where to be seen...)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> I'd love it (KEEGAN) if Reese-Mogg let the mask slide that little bit to the point he ended a statement with 'chief'.


Like a posh Penfold


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm hoping it's today as it's my mates birthday and would like a double celebration, but I'm not so sure it it will happen tonight but very happy to be proven wrong, anyway the longer he stays the more toxic they become. 

Win win except for the country in the mean time .


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm in a Dutch hotel so only able to watch BBC World News. They just cut away from coverage of Downing Street to bring us a weather update for Pakistan.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm in a hotel so only able to watch BBC World News. They just cut away from coverage of Downing Street to bring us a weather update for Pakistan.


How's it looking?


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Whereas she is all over a brand-restoring cameo role in a reboot of the least-loved installment of a post-apocalypse action franchise


Is that what Paddington Three is going to be? Fantastic !


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm thinking of going over to C4 but Sky seem to be very well plugged in so am torn.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> Poor teuchter - can’t whine that 40% isn’t a majority, so had to whine about a three second clip on the Beeb.
> 
> Make like boris, lad.  And fuck off


Thought I was actually posting something that most people would agree with for once.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Is he dead yet? 

Resigned, even.


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

Johnson has - apparently - just been on the phone with Windsor, so he'll have the opportunity to do whatever in that regard with impeccable timing

Probably just asked after Andrew, mind.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Win win except for the country in the mean time .


yep this, i'm thoroughly entertained but that's probably because i don't need any kind of functioning government that might spend 5 minutes thinking about doing useful stuff like helping me get food.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm hoping it's today as it's my mates birthday and would like a double celebration, but I'm not so sure it it will happen tonight but very happy to be proven wrong, anyway the longer he stays the more toxic they become.
> 
> Win win except for the country in the mean time .


i'm 71 today!  If we are mates i didn't know :-( 

 Probably you have more than one mate?   Its traditional for mates to supply gifts init?  Yet i've received nowt from anyone named ruffneck23 or anything even close.  Obvs you have lost my address.  As a delicate flower my feeling are hurt.  Nae wurries.   ;-D


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i'm 71 today!  If we are mates i didn't know :-(
> 
> Probably you have more than one mate?   Its traditional for mates to supply gifts init?  Yet i've received nowt from anyone named ruffneck23 or anything even close.  Obvs you have lost my address.  As a delicate flower my feeling are hurt.  Nae wurries.   ;-D


What better present do you want than this, you greedy fucker?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i'm 71 today!


Happy birthday redcogs, hope you receive the ultimate present from BoJo the Birthday Clown shortly.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 6, 2022)

He's a classics man, he purportedly wants to die in battle.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I'm thinking of going over to C4 but Sky seem to be very well plugged in so am torn.



Yep, I've stuck with Sky all day as I knew the BBC would keep cutting away every five minutes to talk about fucking Wimbledon or the bloody weather.


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> He's a classics man, he purportedly wants to die in battle.


Lone man against reality staring him in the face.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yep, I've stuck with Sky all day as I knew the BBC would keep cutting away every five minutes to talk about fucking Wimbledon or the bloody weather.



Tried C4 but they are (naturally) doing a recap so back to Sky. Also Sky have the ticker and I have balloons to post.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 6, 2022)

Surely a parody account?





Seems not.

🤣 🤣 🤣
#BackBoris ftw


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yep, I've stuck with Sky all day as I knew the BBC would keep cutting away every five minutes to talk about fucking Wimbledon or the bloody weather.


forecast looks pretty good for the next few days, would be good to have him done before the weekend


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Tried C4 but they are (naturally) doing a recap so back to Sky. Also Sky have the ticker and I have balloons to post.



Pssst... Post the next one early. It could be this thread Beth Rigby keeps checking on her phone


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I'm in a Dutch hotel so only able to watch BBC World News. They just cut away from coverage of Downing Street to bring us a weather update for Pakistan.



No youtube?

Sky News is on there.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2022)

BBC 
The 1922 committee of Tory MPs won't be changing its rules to allow another confidence vote in Johnson - though elections to the committee next week could change that


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I'm thinking of going over to C4 but Sky seem to be very well plugged in so am torn.


Channel 4 has been better. Journalist saying they are trying to corner the beast and tranqualise him


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2022)

Fucking hell, we’ve had a thirty pages in the last couple of days and nobody has mentioned Gazza and a fishing rod yet. It’s almost like we’re not living in the noughties anymore.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Channel 4 has been better. Journalist saying they are trying to corner the beast and tranqualise him


Opened in front of No.10 with the statement that "there's a dead man walking inside"


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

How's the GB News coverage?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Opened in front of No.10 with the statement that "there's a dead man walking inside"


Channel 4 news has nothing to lose now.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

He's refused to see the 'delegation' who went there to tell him to go away all in one room at the same time and is instead having them sit in front of him one by one? It's not fair that we don't get to watch this excruciating process.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Channel 4 has been better. Journalist saying they are trying to corner the beast and tranqualise him


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

I wish I could turn up for work in the state of the MP for Ashfield on C4 right now. 6 pints down by 7pm? I've been cutting back in expectation of tomorrow morning and this arsehole is half cut on national TV.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

Bunch of teenagers in the background of the BBC coverage from inside the Houses of Parliament. Not sure if they're on a field trip or being briefed on their new cabinet posts.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i'm 71 today!  If we are mates i didn't know :-(
> 
> Probably you have more than one mate?   Its traditional for mates to supply gifts init?  Yet i've received nowt from anyone named ruffneck23 or anything even close.  Obvs you have lost my address.  As a delicate flower my feeling are hurt.  Nae wurries.   ;-D


Happy birthday,  you're not going to believe what I sent to the wrong address , sorry 😐


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Trying to keep her job when the next wanker takes over.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

OK on C4 now so my balloons may be delayed in the event of any further resignations.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> How's the GB News coverage?



I hopped on there earlier, during a rare ad break on Sky, they were discussing immigrants crossing the channel.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

kinnel, Davis is a few down


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



If Priti wields a knife it will stick.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

The Times: Priti Patel has joined the rebels


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



It's okay, Nads has one last trick up her sleeve for those treacherous bastards


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




On the 6th June?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Nads twitter feed should be fun tonight once she's soaked in gin.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 6, 2022)

What was that bloke shouting on channel 4? Justice for who?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> What was that bloke shouting on channel 4? Justice for who?


Justice for something?
Could be protesters who are in prison. His poster had ' kill the bill on'.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> To be fair to Johnson, he has every right to headbutt Zahawi.


He was equally treacherous himself in the immediate aftermath of the Brexit referendum, when he cynically backstabbed Michael Gove, mind…


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> On the 6th June?


I can only offer my apologies on behalf of a Twitter account I don't follow for their hasty typo, though sometimes the race to type overtakes the race for accuracy


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> He was equally treacherous himself in the immediate aftermath of the Brexit referendum, when he cynically backstabbed Michael Gove, mind…


They're all self serving backstabbers.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Justice for something?
> Could be protesters who are in prison. His poster had ' kill the bill on'.


Just watching in the hope that someone decks Mogg as he goes in and out


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> OK on C4 now so my balloons may be delayed in the event of any further resignations.


Still, will be seeing one big windbag pop soon enough.


----------



## agricola (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Justice for something?
> Could be protesters who are in prison. His poster had ' kill the bill on'.



maybe he wanted to be minister for justice?  there is probably a vacancy they are finding hard to fill


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Pretty spectacular disaster when you zoom out a bit isn't it, he won them that massive majority and a couple of years later they can't wait to kill him.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

I dunno about "heavy heart," from her previous I'd say "unnervingly excited" is more likely.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

was Patel or any of the others seen wandering up to the flat and measuring the walls for new paper


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

Where's Liz Truss in all this, not heard her mentioned once so far.


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 330870
> 
> I dunno about "heavy heart," from her previous I'd say "unnervingly excited" is more likely.


No, it's the quantity of poison in it ups the weight.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Where's Liz Truss in all this, not heard her mentioned once so far.


Working on her leadership bid


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Where's Liz Truss in all this, not heard her mentioned once so far.


It's a disgrace.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Cllr Daniel Cook is great on C4.. basically dealt with the pincher whip in the appropriate manner..


----------



## JimW (Jul 6, 2022)

Pint down the Winchester til this all blows over.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

g'wan


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Where's Liz Truss in all this, not heard her mentioned once so far.



She's one of a few that seem to have gone AWOL, they're probably huddled together in a fridge somewhere.


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Where's Liz Truss in all this, not heard her mentioned once so far.


Sulking cos she didn’t get to be chancellor


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Another guy ( local councillor) on 4 news comes out about pincher.. pincher tried to cup his bollocks, so he threw him against the fridge and a wall and out the backdoor. He's put in a formal complaint to conservative party.
As mentioned by kenny g ^


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> He was equally treacherous himself in the immediate aftermath of the Brexit referendum, when he cynically backstabbed Michael Gove, mind…


Bloody hell, these Tories are a right bunch of cunts.


----------



## agricola (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> g'wan




"a summer focused on economic growth"

the man needs sectioning


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Cllr Daniel Cook is great on C4.. basically dealt with the pincher whip in the appropriate manner..



For those who weren't watching...he detailed Pincher grabbing his cock at one meeting, then going to his house and doing it again, steaming drunk, at which point Cook threw him out of his door horizontally across his garden.

It was pretty frank.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> g'wan



So, in effect by staying in he is single handedly saving the whole UK.. Looking forwards to him going postal, getting armed up and standing his ground..


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> Sulking cos she didn’t get to be chancellor


Nah, the silent "loyalty" is all about holding the 'red-wall' vote; the Johnson killers will bomb in Brexitland


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

"massive pressure for a general election" from where? looks like a threat.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> For those who weren't watching...he detailed Pincher grabbing his cock at one meeting, then going to his house and doing it again, steaming drunk, at which point Cook threw him out of his door horizontally across his garden.
> 
> It was pretty frank.


All delivered in an extremely down to earth manner. What I liked was that in this case the "victim" didn't freeze but the pincher still seemed unable to get the message. Sick fucker that he is.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 330870
> 
> I dunno about "heavy heart," from her previous I'd say "unnervingly excited" is more likely.


Well it is made of stone.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Where's Liz Truss in all this, not heard her mentioned once so far.


Was apparently on a plane to Indonesia earlier.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Greg Hands (Energy minister) was just collared by the Beeb on his way in, actual circus music playing in the background and he was interrupted by a guy shouting "fuck Boris" in his face while he tried to explain he was still backing him for PM.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 6, 2022)

Just a casual observation that the Government is looking even more like a bunch of privileged old white men now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> g'wan





Good lad, keep going Boris


----------



## maomao (Jul 6, 2022)

Anyone want to take my tenner that Johnson will never resign as prime minister?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2022)

Just saw them jeer "bye Boris" when he left after PMQs


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

apparently he keeps banging on about his "14 million vote mandate" and is refusing to resign. 
So ... are half the cabinet about to walk out?

I do think that once hes turfed out he may well set up his own party - he still has a large number of loony fans happy to be fleeced and will get plenty of media attention and he will able to get a level of revenge - and he may well deluded enough to think he will get a large chunk of popular support. 
IF not - cant see him wanting to stay on as mp - so another byelection on the cards.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Just saw them jeer "bye Boris" when he left after PMQs




just encase anyone like me missed it earlier


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 6, 2022)

Nadine Dorries just left, face like thunder - one wag from the reporter pool bellowing "how many kids has he got?" as she left.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> Anyone want to take my tenner that Johnson will never resign as prime minister?


not me! 
also i think i owe you money for trump.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> just encase anyone like me missed it earlier



It's absolutely brilliant


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> Pretty spectacular disaster when you zoom out a bit isn't it, he won them that massive majority and a couple of years later they can't wait to kill him.


I can still remember the fall of Simon Dee


----------



## maomao (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> not me!
> also i think i owe you money for trump.


Not yet. Two years wasn't it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> He was equally treacherous himself in the immediate aftermath of the Brexit referendum, when he cynically backstabbed Michael Gove, mind…


I think you've got that the wrong way round


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> Anyone want to take my tenner that Johnson will never resign as prime minister?



teuchter


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

The guy is off his head. What's it going to take?


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> I can still remember the fall of Simon Dee


the best PM the UK ever had.   Hard working, on top of his brief always.  Great orator.  Nice hair and teeth Every facility really.  What a man :-D


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> The guy is off his head. What's it going to take?


If only the Duke of Edinburgh was around to hand over the shotgun and the crate of whisky.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> If only the Duke of Edinburgh was around to hand over the shotgun and the crate of whisky.


Nowadays it would be Andrew with...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2022)

chilango said:


> How's the GB News coverage?


I don’t think their viewer posts on here.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> If only the Duke of Edinburgh was around to hand over the shotgun and the crate of whisky.



Maybe there's still a role for prince nonce, it would be no sweat to him.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

BoJo is saying "no" "no"


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

If these fuckers can't do it then it is down to us. That SNP wanker shows how ineffectual parliament is...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2022)

Some MPs have a vision of what they want to do. Thatcher and Blair, for example. 

Johnson doesn't have any ideas at all. He's not even that interested in brexit. I think he only became PM so he could put it on his CV


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2022)

Has he gone yet?


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's your preferred scenario?
> 
> 
> Ceausescu speech from the balcony
> ...


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> BoJo is saying "no" "no"



De Pfeffel won't pfuck off.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

He's saying if he quits, it'll lead to the Tories' "almost certain" defeat at the next election... 

Also: 

"Boris Johnson claims that he is staying on for the good of the country and that it's not about his own self-interest He's '100 per cent' determined to fight a second confidence vote It means we'll see Cabinet resignations tonight" 

 

Fucking twat.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

What's your preferred scenario?


Ceausescu speech from the balcony
Musso going full spectrum George Formby
Gaddafi in a drain
Saddam in a hole
Always the Ceausescu option.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> the best PM the UK ever had.   Hard working, on top of his brief always.  Great orator.  Nice hair and teeth Every facility really.  What a man :-D


Never had would be a better punch line


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's your preferred scenario?
> 
> 
> Ceausescu speech from the balcony
> ...


The guest chair once a series on "Have I Got News For You."


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

🤣


----------



## chilango (Jul 6, 2022)

Surely Labour should put a motion of no confidence in?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Dead by sun rise. 

SHIT I'VE DONE IT AGAIN!!! _Resigned_, sorry.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> He's saying if he quits, it'll lead to the Tories' "almost certain" defeat at the next election...
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...




Balloons standing by.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

I’m #backingBoris

Summer would be so much more dull if he just quits now


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> The guy is off his head. What's it going to take?


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Dead by sun rise.
> 
> SHIT I'VE DONE IT AGAIN!!! _Resigned_, sorry.


not a chance.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

My birthday is 22nd July, start of the summer recess. I wonder what absolute fucking mayhem Johnson can cause before then.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2022)

At least when Johnson goes they can legally have a leaving party... Not that he'll be there 😂


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Been a long day.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Carrie will be having words with him tonight.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 6, 2022)

At what point do they decide it's not happening today?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Im now envisaging  a king kong type scenario where he climbs up big ben, with Nadine dories under his arm, and has to be taken  out by helicopters and drones.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> What's your preferred scenario?
> 
> 
> Ceausescu speech from the balcony
> ...



where is the nearest petrol station


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im now envisaging  a king kong type scenario where he climbs up big ben, with Nadine dories under his arm, and has to be taken  out by helicopters and drones.



hmm i'm seeing him and Mad Nad in one last final stand


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> not a chance.


You're a hundred percent correct - but (for my own amusement as much as anything) I like the idea of a Cesar-esque murder plot (or not, depending on which one is legally appropriate).


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Carrie will be having words with him tonight.


I hope that they're "I'm divorcing you."


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Balloons standing by.



I'm out, prick's not going in the next hour or so. Mini Fire wants to watch Women's Euros.

I'll leave these here, try not to pop them.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

He is now acting like Trump after the election defeat. Our unwritten constitution is not made for this.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

Taps watch.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

quite good.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> At what point do they decide it's not happening today?



I think we are beyond that now, he needs to talk with Carrie this evening and sleep on it, if he decides not to go tomorrow, he'll forced to go next week.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

Paul Brand on twitter: 

Cabinet member who’s been in to see the PM in No10 tonight tells me: 

“We are sharing our views with the boss, who is listening carefully and pondering the course he wishes to take.” 1/2

“He is doing what he always does best when in really difficult territory - applying his not inconsiderable brain to the most effective course of action for his country.” 

Sounds like polite persuasion is the modus operandi. 2/2


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> He is now acting like Trump after the election defeat. Our unwritten constitution is not made for this.


Our unwritten constitution usually ends with riots and mobs at this point. Or the Queen steps in.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think you've got that the wrong way round


Oh. 

Oh well, as he’s been proven to be the ultimate despicable cunt anyway, deserved both times.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> He is now acting like Trump after the election defeat. Our unwritten constitution is not made for this.


Exactly what I was thinking, he's doing his trump!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm i'm seeing him and Mad Nad in one last final stand


"Who _are_ those guys..?!"

"Err... They're your Cabinet colleagues, Nadine..."


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Carrie will be having words with him tonight.



Will she speak with Graham Brady first?


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> He is now acting like Trump after the election defeat. Our unwritten constitution is not made for this.


You just nicked that from some talking head on Channel Four.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

edit NO BALLOONS YET!


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Brandon Lewis.

Or maybe not.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Excellent, another cabinet minister.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

​https://twitter.com/BBCPolitics
BBC Politics

@BBCPolitics
·
6m

Northern Ireland Secretary Brandon Lewis resigns
@ChrisMasonBBC
 is told Mr Lewis was heckled by a fellow passenger on a flight from Belfast to London tonight - the passenger saying "you are complicit in the betrayal of this country by Boris Johnson"


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Wonder how many MPs have refused job offers?


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Brandon Lewis.


Oh! One I've vaguely heard of.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 330884


If anyone thought coke was kewl..


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Beeb have just deleted a tweet about Lewis so may yet prove to be incorrect.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

guardian says
"It it understood that Buckingham Palace has been taking advice on what to do if Johnson does seek such a snap election."
My favourite timeline still has legs then.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Isabel Hardman at The Spectator was tweeting  "Senior Tories now telling me they expect one of Boris Johnson's inner circle, possibly Canzini, to tell him it's time to stop. PM isn't quite there psychologically, they think, but needs a hand on the shoulder from someone who he trusts."
> 
> *Which makes it sound like one of the Sopranos is getting involved.*


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> Oh! One I've vaguely heard of.


Brandon Lewis was one of the last remaining stalwarts.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Our unwritten constitution usually ends with riots and mobs at this point. Or the Queen steps in.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Beeb have just deleted a tweet about Lewis so may yet prove to be incorrect.



I popped the balloons until further confirmation has been received. I went off a BBC tweet so was fairly sure it was accurate. Apologies if not.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Beeb have just deleted a tweet about Lewis so may yet prove to be incorrect.



Sky saying 39.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Some of the cabinet members, sky are reporting are trying to back peddled their public announced intention to tell Boris Johnson
to quit for the good of the party



never expect a tory to have a spine for more than a few hours


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Brandon Lewis was one of the last remaining stalwarts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> edit NO BALLOONS YET!



Another one has gone, so back to 39, excluding Lewis.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

I’m on my phone now so imagine this in the shape of balloons. 

39


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Watching sky news and it looks like the vermin are losing their backbone at the last minute...


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



That's quite witty for a cat.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh fuck it.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 6, 2022)

🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> He is now acting like Trump after the election defeat. Our unwritten constitution is not made for this.


He lacks the fash base. What’s Tommy Robinson up to today?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> That's quite witty for a cat.


Well I guess _somebody_ forgot to add the Sheba to the last shopping order 🤨


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Watching sky news and it looks like the vermin are losing their backbone at the last minute...



how can they lose their backbone at this late stage

its a gift to labour and all other parties

it going to be thrown in all their faces at every turn


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> He lacks the fash base. What’s Tommy Robinson up to today?


Prison I think.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> He lacks the fash base. What’s Tommy Robinson up to today?


About 3-4 grammes but more at weekends


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

new economic plan

Zahawi spine has left the building


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I'm out, prick's not going in the next hour or so. Mini Fire wants to watch Women's Euros.
> 
> I'll leave these here, try not to pop them.
> 
> View attachment 330879


Ta, I'd forgotten that


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Just saw the great economic plan about to be announced. The sterling printing press is clearly about to go into overdrive. Looks like we are going to go into a free trade agreement with Turkey and Colombia - somewhat fitting perhaps.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

Operation save big dog is off again, but I doubt it'll impress the MPs.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Isn’t this near the point where there is a popular uprising and he is deposed?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

For the historians amongst us: is this the highest ever number of government resignations in a day?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Nothing there. What did it say?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

hmm so Starmer to get a FPN in the morning 




maybe 10 p off fuel

how desperate will the cockwomble get


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Isn’t this near the point where there is a popular uprising and he is deposed?



Oh no. Of course not. We’re all on Twitter.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> For the historians amongst us: is this the highest ever number of government resignations in a day?


Yes - last that got near was early 20th C and this is a lot higher.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Steiner's Sixth Army at the ready.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Isn’t this near the point where there is a popular uprising and he is deposed?



drag him out of number 10 and  to the nearest  petrol stations as i mentioned earlier


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Nothing there. What did it say?


Aah that must have been the Brendan Lewis resignation try


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

*tweet


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm so Starmer to get a FPN in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the Chief Constable of Durham Constabulary wishes to make a name for himself tomorrow....


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 6, 2022)

This needs to keep going for as long as possible, scope for some good blue-on-blue warfare. Hope for some bitter twisted revenge and accusations from Johnson, throwing dirt about those who have betrayed him.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> For the historians amongst us: is this the highest ever number of government resignations in a day?



Highest number of minister resignations (14) beating a record set (11) in 1932.

I am so sad that I retained that bit of information.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Thank fuck this shambles has been washed down with tax free homebrew and not a penny has ended up as a result with a completely corrupt and rudderless central government. In any civilised country we would be seeing piano wire singing down whitehall and the reassuring sound of the slice of guillotines.


----------



## maomao (Jul 6, 2022)

I think they've had the showdown. They all got out their photos of each other fucking goats or whatever and Boris's lot won. 90% of the day's news has been rumour anyway. He'll be there in 2030.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> I think they've had the showdown. They all got out their photos of each other fucking goats or whatever and Boris's lot won. 90% of the day's news has been rumour anyway. He'll be there in 2030.


At the current point fucking goats would probably give one of them a medal for probity.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Highest number of Cabinet minister resignations (14) beating a record set (11) in 1932.
> 
> I am so sad that I retained that bit of information.



There hasn't been anything like 14 cabinet resignations, there was 2 yesterday, and one over a week ago, that's 3 maximum.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

The Tory Cabinet right now


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Highest number of Cabinet minister resignations (14) beating a record set (11) in 1932.
> 
> I am so sad that I retained that bit of information.


That wasn't ... Churchill ... was it?


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

We saw how this cunt behaved with the select committee liaison committee and tried to accuse them of sexual misbehavior akin to pincher.   He has got total kompromat on all his cabinet. They came in and he called their bluff.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm so Starmer to get a FPN in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suddenly caring about the cost of living crisis:


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There hasn't been anything like 14 cabinet resignations, there was 2 yesterday, and one over a week ago, that's 3 maximum.



Oh dear I included a word I didn't mean to while typing. Thank you for your input. I will resign forthwith. Maybe fifthwith.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> For the historians amongst us: is this the highest ever number of government resignations in a day?


Yes. Another one to go with first British PM to go on official record committing a crime while in office.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> We saw how this cunt behaved with the select committee liaison committee and tried to accuse them of sexual misbehavior akin to pincher.   He has got total kompromat on all his cabinet. They came in and he called their bluff.



the positions weakens  everyone of them that remains

not one of them could of taken advantage of this situation

Jesus the bumblefuck in yes minister was a stronger politician


----------



## Colin Hunt (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

BoJo has a minor majority in his minor constituency rather than a 14m mandate. Wait for 22/7/22 when mass blockades happen of fuel suppliers.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

And there's your list. Never heard of one of them.


Will Quince, education minister
Alex Chalk, solicitor general
Robin Walker, education minister
John Glen, Treasury minister
Victoria Atkins, justice minister
Jo Churchill, environment minister
Stuart Andrew, housing minister
Kemi Badenoch, levelling up minister
Neil O'Brien, levelling up minister
Alex Burghart, education minister
Lee Rowley, business minister
Julia Lopez, culture minister
Mims Davies, work and pensions minister
Rachel Maclean, Home Office minister
Mike Freer, equalities minister


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Missed this earlier...


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

"The PM is buoyant and will fight on" FFS - total fucking idiot.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> The PM is buoyant



think the 'unflushable turd' metaphor has been used somewhere in the thread...


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> And there's your list. Never heard of one of them.
> 
> 
> Will Quince, education minister
> ...


I wonder why Jo Churchill got into politics...


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

BORIS SACKS GOVE!!!!


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Gove gone


ok Bojo is screwed


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Fantastic! Gove shafted by BoJo.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

This is better than any fucking Netflix. Arm the fuckers and sort it out.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

gove gone? where's that from?


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Who is going to now level up? ??


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm crying this is amazing


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> gove gone? where's that from?



his job

sacked innit

left his position 
told to fuck off

whatever suits your needs


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> gove gone? where's that from?


I mean to be fair, we was never really 'there' was he....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> For the historians amongst us: is this the highest ever number of government resignations in a day?


Biggest since 1932 apparently.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Who is going to now level up? ??


I'll have a go.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Who is going to now level up? ??



Dominic Rabb always looks like he got a good guy to call for Cocaine


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Close down the levelling up department. Close down the home office. Close down the education department. Make them all part of No 10...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> his job
> 
> sacked innit
> 
> ...



Asking for source I think.

Beeb has it.









						Government resignations: Who has gone, who is staying?
					

After Rishi Sunak and Sajid Javid resign, who else is leaving Boris Johnson's cabinet and in his ministerial team?



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Close down the levelling up department. Close down the home office. Close down the education department. Make them all part of No 10...


Make the treasury a subjunct of No. 10. He has a 14million mandate...


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Make the treasury a subjunct of No. 10. He has a 14million mandate...


Who needs a cabinet?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

This is like the end of "Downfall" and "Telstar" at once


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 6, 2022)

He's going full on Trump isn't he


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

It just popped up on my phone, just as the drum bit on In the Air Tonight [fight me] started on my phone....


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm trying to look at cat pictures. Can't keep up. Gove, wtf. 😸


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He's going full on Trump isn't he



Can you imagine if Sugar had gone the trump route with the Tories


it would be V from Vendetta 

before we got rid of the guy


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

Hahaha this is amazing. Why did he do that? I mean if I was losing my job and I could fire the annoying little cunt then I would too but...


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Looking forwards to Carrie being sacked... she has clearly been the longest term partner he has ever had..


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

It's like all the episodes of that 'I Claudius' have been squeezed into one.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

Gove levelled out


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I'm trying to look at cat pictures. Can't keep up. Gove, wtf. 😸


I'm trying to watch the football


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## planetgeli (Jul 6, 2022)

Gove. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Gove gone
> 
> 
> ok Bojo is screwed


Gove is such a fucking loser bested twice by the Eton trifle.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

latest pictures - "how this for levelling up govey boy!! "


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

2 more resigned.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

PATEL TOO. FIRE PATEL


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

so in the upcoming season of the crown do we get Mackenzie Crook to play Boris


He Acted Quite admirably as worzel gummidge not long back


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

41.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> PATEL TOO. FIRE PATEL


No way he'd fire odd job. Would be brilliant though.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 6, 2022)

🤣


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

This is like on Facebook when your aunt catches your uncle looking at dating sites.


----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2022)

Shoot the traitor to try to frighten the rest into staying in line? I’m not there yet but at some point it might feel scary when it stops being a funny spectacle.


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> PATEL TOO. FIRE PATEL



With a canon!


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Gove is such a fucking loser bested twice by the Eton trifle.



aye but he has been with Boris since the start


never mess around with the man who know were the bodies are kept


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 6, 2022)

its like he is deliberately engineering a comedy end to his Premiership 😁


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

U OK hun?


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 6, 2022)

To be fair this could have had any of the mad bastards that have resigned on it


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

Gove will be looking to mobilise the backbenchers, and the 1922 are in a position to get the VONC back on the table as early as Monday.  No question, the numbers are there.

Ergo, Johnson has just given carte blanche for Michael Gove to potentially be the next Prime Minister... 

But Mr Johnson doesn't want that, of course.

The mad cunt is going for a General Election isn't he?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

‘"You cannot have a snake who is not with you on any of the big arguments who then gleefully briefs the press that he has called for the leader to go. You cannot operate like that" 


😆


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> 🤣View attachment 330907



But halfway across the river, the scorpion stung him.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> With a canon!


Out of a canon into the Thames. Or the North sea.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

Seven Hundred Pages


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> And there's your list. Never heard of one of them.
> 
> 
> Will Quince, education minister
> ...



“Mims Davies” & “Will Quince” sound like made-up Chris Morris journalists on Brass Eye.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

bimble said:


> Shoot the traitor to try to frighten the rest into staying in line? I’m not there yet but at some point it might feel scary when it stops being a funny spectacle.


Let the rabbit have it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> “Mims Davies” & “Will Quince” sound like made-up Chris Morris journalists on Brass Eye.


They always wheel out mims on QT to make a prick of herself. Her and the gross Victoria Aitken's.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

Remember people, joyful as seeing the back of the deluded cunt asap would be, the longer he ludicrously clings to power, the more destructive for the fucking tories. And at this juncture I’m not sure we’re talking about just the outcome of the next election. This could well result in the split of the Conservative party into two separate entities.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

And with Gove gone, I believe that means the department/ministry of "levelling up" has no secretary _or_ ministers


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Let the rabbit have it


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> And with Gove gone, I believe that means the department/ministry of "levelling up" has no secretary _or_ ministers


In other words, it was always a useless department to facilitate a vague part of the 2019 election manifesto and an attempt to keep Michael Gove in check. 

Or Dorries will probably do it.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> And with Gove gone, I believe that means the department/ministry of "levelling up" has no secretary _or_ ministers


((((The North))))


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

This parliamentary aide on sky is a fucking bellend.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

James Duddridge toading it up and getting hard time on sky atm


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> And with Gove gone, I believe that means the department/ministry of "levelling up" has no secretary _or_ ministers


Worry ye not. Boris will take it over himself in person.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Another one, Kruger? Cos of gove.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> View attachment 330914


Spoiler That!!! 😲


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2022)

MORE! MORE!

Here's the Tory cunts who have resigned so far:

*Cabinet*

Chancellor Rishi Sunak
Health Secretary Sajid Javid
*Ministers*

Will Quince, education minister
Alex Chalk, solicitor general
Robin Walker, education minister
John Glen, Treasury minister
Victoria Atkins, justice minister
Jo Churchill, environment minister
Stuart Andrew, housing minister
Kemi Badenoch, levelling up minister
Neil O'Brien, levelling up minister
Alex Burghart, education minister
Lee Rowley, business minister
Julia Lopez, culture minister
Mims Davies, work and pensions minister
Rachel Maclean, Home Office minister
Mike Freer, equalities minister
*Parliamentary private secretaries*

Jonathan Gullis, Northern Ireland Office
Saqib Bhatti, Department of Health and Social Care
Nicola Richards, Department of Transport
Virginia Crosbie, Welsh Office
Laura Trott, Department of Transport
Felicity Buchan, Department of Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy
Selaine Saxby, Treasury
Claire Coutinho, Treasury
David Johnston, Department for Education
Duncan Baker, Department for Levelling Up
Craig Williams, Treasury
Mark Logan, Northern Ireland Office
Sara Britcliffe, Department for Education
Ruth Edwards, Scottish Office
Peter Gibson, Department for International Trade
James Sunderland, Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs
Jacob Young, Department for Levelling Up
Mark Fletcher, Department of Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy
*Others*

Bim Afolami, vice-chairman of the Conservative Party for youth
Andrew Murrison, trade envoy to Morocco
Theodora Clarke, trade envoy to Kenya
David Duguid, trade envoy to Angola and Zambia


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

Snake no less.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> James Duddridge toading it up and getting hard time on sky atm



“James Duddridge” sounds like a one-cap England rugby international from the early 80s who went onto be a ruddy faced tax-objector, Jensen Interceptor enthusiast & Brexit backer


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> James Duddridge toading it up and getting hard time on sky atm


Didn't seem very well.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> View attachment 330914



still not as good as pob


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

In amongst all the madness today, Johnson has played a blinder.

Any other day, a Prime Minister admitting to a parliamentary committee that he gave his minders the slip to go have a party at a billionaire KGB agent's pad would be a resigning matter.  And probably an arrestable national security issue.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> still not as good as pob
> 
> View attachment 330916


Dalle of Gove and now Pob, Nightmares for me tonight then.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 6, 2022)

editor said:


> MORE! MORE!
> 
> Here's the Tory cunts who have resigned so far:
> 
> ...


And I thought the turn over at our place was intense...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 330884


yeah - your leaving do - pob face


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 6, 2022)

Srs Q as I dont know much about the mechanics of Actual Politics.

What happens tomorrow with 42 MPs gone? Who takes over their jobs, what happens with manifesto pledges etc.

Although we all chuckle about the Buffoon going down in flames, has he taken us, the ordinary person down with him? What happens re Cost Of Living, Fuel, Gas and Electricity prices, strikes etc?

Are they just all left on the back-burner until someone fills the role?

. I'm a bit worried that for us, the people, things are going to get even worse very quickly.

Where is my thinking wrong?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 6, 2022)

Hang on in there son


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> View attachment 330914


Interesting that AI makes him look like a baby even though you didn’t ask for it. I might ask Dall-e to make Gove look like a baby and see what it comes back with…


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 6, 2022)

Nadine fucking Doenitz. The top job for 20 minutes until it all goes tits up


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> And with Gove gone, I believe that means the department/ministry of "levelling up" has no secretary _or_ ministers


Probably no less likely to do any actual levelling up than it was before


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> still not as good as pob



from a few years ago -


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Interesting that AI makes him look like a baby even though you didn’t ask for it. I might ask Dall-e to make Gove look like a baby and see what it comes back with…


Can you do it in a different thread? Cannot stand those fucking things and the endless proliferation of them everywhere.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Srs Q as I do t know much about the mechanics of Actual Politics.
> 
> What happens tomorrow with 42 MPs gone? Who takes over their jobs, what happens with manifesto pledges etc.
> 
> ...



you mistaken that if he stays in power it will make any changes to your life

tbf in his desperation to stay I see him  quickly  invoking populist gimmick policies that will lead to  making a bigger mess of the economy
more right wing bullshit and a looming crises with dodgy mortgage's or inflation rates going back to the 70's


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> “James Duddridge” sounds like a one-cap England rugby international from the early 80s who went onto be a ruddy faced tax-objector, Jensen Interceptor enthusiast & Brexit backer


ex landlord of The Ruddy Face , Plymouth


----------



## locomotive (Jul 6, 2022)

Underwhelming.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

tommers said:


> Can you do it in a different thread? Cannot stand those fucking things and the endless proliferation of them everywhere.


Fair enough, thinking of it I wouldn’t want to derail this thread at this momentous time. Anyone interested please head to the thread in the general forum.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fair enough, thinking of it I wouldn’t want to derail this thread at this momentous time. Anyone interested please head to the thread in the general forum.


Hahaha, I feel bad now. Sorry.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Srs Q as I dont know much about the mechanics of Actual Politics.
> 
> What happens tomorrow with 42 MPs gone? Who takes over their jobs, what happens with manifesto pledges etc.
> 
> ...


Civil servants do most of it anyway.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2022)

tommers said:


> Can you do it in a different thread? Cannot stand those fucking things and the endless proliferation of them everywhere.


Cf. Larry the fucking cat


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

tommers said:


> Hahaha, I feel bad now. Sorry.


You’re hereby fired for disloyalty.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Tim Loughton


"he looked at the revolver and glass of whiskey , downed the whiskey and shot Gove"


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

Surely he’s got to call an election, there’s no other way out?


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

Just lost the remote control... where were you when the PM resigned??  Scrabbling lost on the floor. In a far better position than any of these tossers.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

locomotive said:


> Underwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 330920




You’re welcome.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Surely he’s got to call an election, there’s no other way out?



He can’t do that because the Queen won’t let him if there’s another Tory who can command a majority.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He can’t do that because the Queen won’t let him if there’s another Tory who can command a majority.



All the more reason for him to act now. Will  Brenda want to stick her oar in?


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

Last one..


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Tim Loughton
> 
> 
> "he looked as the revolver and glass of *whiskey* , downed the whiskey and shot Gove"


How do you know it was Irish?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

think Brenda has a session of day drinking and is now sleeping it off

Would not want to be the one who wakes her without his letter


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

Of course, in a sense, johnson is still enjoying being at the centre of attention. He knows full well he's gone, but will get a moment of pleasure in ignoring all these delegations and the rest.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

The team that made death of stalin should follow that up with resignation of johnson


----------



## brogdale (Jul 6, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> All the more reason for him to act now. Will  Brenda want to stick her oar in?


Lascelles, innit?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Fairweather said:


> How do you know it was Irish?



fair point Gove is Scottish..


 Whisky


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2022)

Could someone explain to an idiot what exactly are the job/role consequences for Gove of being fired by Boris, versus any of the ministers/ cabinet ministers who have resigned in the last 24 hours? Presumably nothing much, and he’ll now be a backbench MP no different than those who have resigned, right?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 6, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Srs Q as I dont know much about the mechanics of Actual Politics.
> 
> What happens tomorrow with 42 MPs gone? Who takes over their jobs, what happens with manifesto pledges etc.
> 
> ...


They haven't left their jobs as MPs, they've left their cabinet positions or government responsibilities, i.e. becoming backbenchers (for now). There'll always be some climber to fill the posts though


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Lascelles, innit?


So PM Raab for a time, ?if he (or anyone) commands enough confidence (jesus christ)


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 6, 2022)

As previously stated only an Iranian Embassy siege type ending will remove the blustercunt from Downing Street. There was even talk today (deranged & insane) that he will simply ignore a lost confidence vote by the parliamentary party and claim “the mandate of the fourteen million.”

All joking aside, this is very dark stuff.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He can’t do that because the Queen won’t let him if there’s another Tory who can command a majority.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Lascelles, innit?



There’s still some serious grey, debatable areas there.


----------



## Fairweather (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> fair point Gove is Scottish..
> 
> 
> Whisky


Apologies Ax, I’ve had a few and was being pedantic. I’m fucking loving this mob of Tories imploding though.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Could someone explain to an idiot what exactly are the job/role consequences for Gove of being fired by Boris, versus any of the ministers/ cabinet ministers who have resigned in the last 24 hours? Presumably nothing much, and he’ll now be a backbench MP no different than those who have resigned, right?


Remember when Johnson was foreign sec under May?  Loads and loads of people said "why doesn't she sack him, he's a buffoon and about as diplomatic as a flung turd."  The reason she didn't was that he'd have far more license to plot and weasel and undermine from the backbenches.  Inside the tent pissing out and all that.

Then eventually she sacked him, and all that came to pass.

So yeah, the same all over again.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)

from teh tweeter -









oh


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

Fucking Nostradamus


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 6, 2022)

I think his firing is to allow the very spineless to fall into line should he somehow manage to cling on. 

_It was all that nasty Gove boy, plotting_

(plus there's some personal history there)


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


>



I've known narcissistic people with less delusion than this.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Could someone explain to an idiot what exactly are the job/role consequences for Gove of being fired by Boris, versus any of the ministers/ cabinet ministers who have resigned in the last 24 hours? Presumably nothing much, and he’ll now be a backbench MP no different than those who have resigned, right?


 
I think that Gove can still claim dole.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


>



LOL, the power of the missing comma


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 6, 2022)

I love it when the veil slips and we see politics as they really are. A shitshow and piss poor way of pretending that important decisions are made with care and attention


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I've known narcissistic people with less delusion than this.


Yep. This is all part of a cunning plan to slim down central government. Who needs ministers or departments when you can have BoJo?


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

'an opportunity to to less better' WTF is this bullshit?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Could someone explain to an idiot what exactly are the job/role consequences for Gove of being fired by Boris, versus any of the ministers/ cabinet ministers who have resigned in the last 24 hours? Presumably nothing much, and he’ll now be a backbench MP no different than those who have resigned, right?



arguably, the ones who have quit can claim to have moral principles

stop laughing...


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> As previously stated only an Iranian Embassy siege type ending will remove the blustercunt from Downing Street. There was even talk today (deranged & insane) that he will simply ignore a lost confidence vote by the parliamentary party and claim “the mandate of the fourteen million.”
> 
> All joking aside, this is very dark stuff.


how is it dark? hes got the self-deluding ego of trump - but hes not defying a popular vote - hes a cunt defying another bunch of cunts.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 6, 2022)

or Gove said "I'm sorry Boris I'm going to have to resign" "You can't because you're sacked neh neh HAHAHA"


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

The fun continues.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Never had would be a better punch line


 spose you could have composed my reply to guarantee a better result ;-) 🙃


----------



## stdP (Jul 6, 2022)

Whilst I'm as sick as a pike and laughing hurts, I can't stop reading and laughing. Today's the day where political reality officially transcended satire and _The Thick of It_ jumped in to a liquidiser with a dozen other memes and still came out blinking and slack-jawed at the edifice of ineptitude from this pompously cravening cretin.

Has anyone got a picture of Boris holed up in his lair, Tony Montana style, hoovering up Gove's coke through a roll of his £800 wallpaper? Is Boris actually a CERN experiment that got out of hand and threatens to unravel the very fabric of reality itself? Will remnants of Steiner's army be able to secure enough #BackBoris hashtags to defend the mandate from the soviet hordes of Joseph Starmer?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> its like he is deliberately engineering a comedy end to his Premiership 😁


Looking forward to him bringing back Matt Hancock as Love Czar just before the final credits roll


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 6, 2022)

Yes Matt Hancock & Chris Grayling will be back in The Team of All the Talents


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2022)

Isn't it about time we that we did the British thing and start backing the underdog?


----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> The fun continues.



When he says 'conclude'. Ex military, no..?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Matt Fucking Hancock 

ok we are in the Thick of it


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2022)

BBC: "He has been spelling out to them [cabinet ministers] that 14 million people voted for him," the source says, adding that if the Conservative Party "want to deprive him [Johnson] doing that job, they have take to take that mandate off them".


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

The only people who have him a direct mandate are the voters of Uxbridge and South Ruislip.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

so how long before he is back hiding in Kiev


better be careful they shoot Russian collaborators


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 6, 2022)

Leveling up secretary!...funny misnomer

Of that 14 million voters 9 million are staring at the news wide eyed with horror


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 6, 2022)

TopCat said:


> BBC: "He has been spelling out to them [cabinet ministers] that 14 million people voted for him," the source says, adding that if the Conservative Party "want to deprive him [Johnson] doing that job, they have take to take that mandate off them".


Reckon anyone's pointed out to Johnson that that's complete and utter bollocks?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm going bed but am very much looking forward to the morning news as I water the garden and laugh.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 6, 2022)

newsnight about to start. I wonder what bizarre outfit kirsty will be wearing tonight?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2022)

Guardian: The prime minister appeared determined to fight on, despite a delegation of senior cabinet ministers, including the home secretary, *Priti Patel*, and the transport secretary, Grant Shapps, personally urging him to resign.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

10 hours watching a dripping knife fall on a broken scumbag Tory piece of shite. Never have I enjoyed Tory blood on the floor so much. Not Chinese water torture but complete pleasure.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> newsnight about to start. I wonder what bizarre outfit kirsty will be wearing tonight?


Quite the headmistress tonight.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 6, 2022)

Yep, best day’s news watching I can remember.


----------



## RD2003 (Jul 6, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Reckon anyone's pointed out to Johnson that that's complete and utter bollocks?


William Wragg, a Conservative MP and fierce Johnson critic, has pointed out that under the UK’s parliamentary democracy, voters gave the Conservative party a mandate in the 2019 election rather than handing Boris Johnson a personal one as he has claimed.

Wragg tweeted: “A Constitutional Monarchy, not a Presidency. It is a shame to have to point out this principle.”


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Simon Hart, Welsh Secretary resigned.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Lurdan (Jul 6, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣

Overtime for bot operators


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> When he says 'conclude'. Ex military, no..?


Conclude with extreme prejudice


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> spose you could have composed my reply to guarantee a better result ;-) 🙃


sorry pal , got carried away


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> 10 hours watching a dripping knife fall on a broken scumbag Tory piece of shite. Never have I enjoyed Tory blood on the floor so much. Not Chinese water torture but complete pleasure.


I'm exhausted but I can't stop, can't go to bed yet, I did have some boring admin work shit to sort, admin, digital filing, sorting out my calenders etc,  I've flown through it all today. cheers Boris!


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Prince Andrew get one last royal engagement


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> As previously stated only an Iranian Embassy siege type ending will remove the blustercunt from Downing Street. There was even talk today (deranged & insane) that he will simply ignore a lost confidence vote by the parliamentary party and claim “the mandate of the fourteen million.”
> 
> All joking aside, this is very dark stuff


Here's hoping for a ceaucescu departure


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 330925


Always thought Paddington was an mrta sleeper


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Should be a downfall parody about this


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> sorry pal , got carried away


Don't be sorry - i saw the funny side.  Did i mention i'm 71 today btw?  Elderly as fuck.  Grey.  Stiff.  Brittle. Smug. sanctimonious. Humourless. Pished.  The bojo show keeps giving dont it.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 6, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Conclude with extreme prejudice
> 
> View attachment 330931


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 330934


Put in mind the image of Boris Johnson erupting from John Hurt's stomach


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Put in mind the image of Boris Johnson erupting from John Hurt's stomach


And scuttling out of the backdoor at No10


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



I was ambushed by a cake   
Steve Bray will be chuffed to get a mention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Don't be sorry - i saw the funny side.  Did i mention i'm 71 today btw?  Elderly as fuck.  Grey.  Stiff.  Brittle. Smug. sanctimonious. Humourless. Pished.  The bojo show keeps giving dont it.


Happy birthday,  sorry the celebratory resignation o gram fell through, found Boris Johnson not a man of his word


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Lost count. Balloons please


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Don't be sorry - i saw the funny side.  Did i mention i'm 71 today btw?  Elderly as fuck.  Grey.  Stiff.  Brittle. Smug. sanctimonious. Humourless. Pished.  The bojo show keeps giving dont it.



Happy Biff'day  

High Voltage


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> fair point Gove is Scottish..
> 
> 
> Whisky


Yeah but I think they are thinking of have a referendum to declare him independent. Govexit if you will.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Put in mind the image of Boris Johnson erupting from John Hurt's stomach


Poor John Hurt.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> ...found Boris Johnson not a man of his word


I am shocked. Shocked I tell you!


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

A minister called Ed Argar just gone.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Lost count. Balloons please



44?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

we gonna  need more balloons


----------



## Funky_monks (Jul 6, 2022)

This is mental. I think I may literally make some popcorn.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



His or theirs? Either would work tbf.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Happy birthday,  sorry the celebratory resignation o gram fell through, found Boris Johnson not a man of his word


Thankyou Pickman's. i'm eating custard cremes to console myself. Would have preferred  the ogram


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Country's worst lawyer says go


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

I was so distracted I ended up taking my night pills an hour late!  😆 
And didn't get round to cracking open that bottle I planned to. Too engrossed in this shenanigans.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Country's worst lawyer says go



If that quote is accurate he really is doomed. On a good day she makes Nadine look stable.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

Braverman has just told Peston that she wants to run for leader lol


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2022)

Sorry just dipping in so not keeping tally on balloons  resignations.

Here's a million balloons, should keep you all going till tomorrow.


----------



## agricola (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Country's worst lawyer says go




this must what the Ides of March would have been like if all the sponge-wielders in Rome had jumped Caesar, rather than the elite of the Senate


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Braverman has just told Peston that she wants to run for leader lol


Only if she’s sacked, it sounded like. I hope bozo doesn’t just to annoy her


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Don't make us read the Sun! * eyebath *


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Don't be sorry - i saw the funny side.  Did i mention i'm 71 today btw?  Elderly as fuck.  Grey.  Stiff.  Brittle. Smug. sanctimonious. Humourless. Pished.  The bojo show keeps giving dont it.


No you didn’t . Happy birthday


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2022)

So, how will he be prised out? In football I think they call it off if you have less than 7 left on the field.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Country's worst lawyer says go



But Starmer's being saying that for a while hasn't he.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



That pretty much says the party is over


----------



## agricola (Jul 6, 2022)

Wilf said:


> So, how will he be prised out? In football I think they call it off if you have less than 7 left on the field.



removed by a vote of no confidence from the Commons, and fled to Moscow before two weeks are up


----------



## philosophical (Jul 6, 2022)

Suella Braverman stands before us as our next Prime Minister.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 6, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> No you didn’t . Happy birthday


redcogs Well done mate  and a real milestone. Am sure sure your life has put these fuckers to shame. Puts 11 hours of shite in real perspective.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

kenny g said:


> redcogs Well done mate  and a real milestone. Am sure sure your life has put these fuckers to shame. Puts 11 hours of shite in real perspective.


You are kind.  Thankyou.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)

redcogs said:


> You are kind.  Thankyou.


Happy birthday mate. Epic ageing my friend!


----------



## redcogs (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Happy birthday mate. Epic ageing my friend!


Did it without effort steveseagull - im considering turning pro 🙃


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Braverman has just told Peston that she wants to run for leader lol





Nine Bob Note said:


> I've lost all faith in Alex Chalk, so I'm throwing my weight behind Suella Braverman



Told yers four years ago


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Fencesitting as usual


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Suella Braverman stands before us as our next Prime Minister.


----------



## A380 (Jul 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Feature not a bug.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

Gin o'clock.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jul 6, 2022)

The issue going forward is.

The spirit of the country has been savaged by this blonde buffoon.

The country hashad to succumb to the realisation that the job as the head of government; A position that supposedly is only given to the most astute and deserving. Where merit, hard work and competency is rewarded with the most prestigious position.

Is now a role that can be acquired by any jester with a juggling act.

The concern for the public going forward is, that this post can be filled by anyone who has none of the merits mentioned.

Johnson has taken the legitimacy out of being the Prime Minsiter. A man who thought of himself as a 21st century Julius Caesar, was more of a  20th century Sid Caesar.

Sadly, the damage and distrust that he has caused will stay with the country forever. And now, we are seeing the withering of unity in real time.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2022)

Gove being ousted for being a snake made me cackle, considering Boris is a bigger snake.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> The issue going forward is.
> 
> The spirit of the country has been savaged by this blonde buffoon.
> 
> ...


I think you'll find that plenty on this forum didnt buy into the bullshit myths that would enable such simplistic and naive beliefs about the merits of that office and the legitimacy of power to have flourished pre-Johnson.

He's just been an extra dollop of shit on top of an already unsavoury dish.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Gin o'clock.



Shtrong and shtable


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Maybe they will do a reverse partygate by storing his severed head in a wine chiller and smuggling his body out in a suitcase, under the cover of Cummings performing live with Abba in the street.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jul 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> I think you'll find that plenty on this forum didnt buy into the bullshit myths that would enable such simplistic and naive beliefs about the merits of that office and the legitimacy of power to have flourished pre-Johnson.
> 
> He's just been an extra dollop of shit on top of an already unsavoury dish.


Of course. I agree.

But, they're the myths people have to believe.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Gove being ousted for being a snake made me cackle, considering Boris is a bigger snake.


Hang on, I thought he was a dog 🤔


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Of course. I agree.
> 
> But, they're the myths people have to believe.


I think you will find that is a mythconception


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Of course. I agree.
> 
> But, they're the myths people have to believe.


Well we have all the media and managerial classes to adopt suitable tones in order to restore something of a normal sense of order to the great establishment farce, once Johnson is out of the way.

And it looks very much like things like the balance of trade being fucked will join the plethora of other signs of economic doom, offering them no shortage of serious, weighty matters which they can pin 'the need for serious government in a time of great crisis' to.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 6, 2022)

Johnson has got his revenge at Gove for the 2016 stab in the back at least


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think you will find that is a mythconception


New teeth Dave?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> New teeth Dave?


Sasaferrato left his unattended whilst he was napping and I couldn't resist 🤷


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

Right wing twitter has been hilarious today.  A couple of people were earnestly discussing how badly Our Boris has been treated, and that there should be a GE to renew that personal mandate.

One of them dropped in this gem.

"I reckon Boris should go for it.  Labour are in disarray"


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 7, 2022)

Catching on a story from the committee meeting - as we know Johnson admitted to meeting ex KGB agents!

But why is no one talking about the real story - his friendship with that bloke off the trashy ITV gameshows who cinches your motor


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Shtrong and shtable


They tried sticking the slogan to a wall but some of the letters fell off, leaving rong and stab.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

Cheeky one in before the end of the day


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

Its quite an impressive mandate to fuck off he's been given. There is now a shortage of official letterheaded paper, such has been the volume of resignation letters written in such a short space of time.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> Well we have all the media and managerial classes to adopt suitable tones in order to restore something of a normal sense of order to the great establishment farce, once Johnson is out of the way.
> 
> And it looks very much like things like the balance of trade being fucked will join the plethora of other signs of economic doom, offering them no shortage of serious, weighty matters which they can pin 'the need for serious government in a time of great crisis' to.


This is why there will always places like this. Where sensible people are able to have these discussion's. The one's who can, slip, dodge and navigate through the stream of dung. 


And then there are the one's who go about their existence, hoping the next vote will improve their life. So they can stop getting shit on.


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> New teeth Dave?


Stole my nan's dentures.


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

Just back from the pub. 45 now have walked and he has sacked Gove, calling him a snake. Not going to walk.

This is fucking brilliant.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 7, 2022)

Funky_monks said:


> This is mental. I think I may literally make some popcorn.


sweet or savoury?


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

Go Boris. Hang in there. Fuck the neysayers. Think of your mandate!!!!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2022)

You all scoff, but you saw what happened on Jan 6th last year. We'll likely see the tory faithful rise up and do much the same, just as soon as their home help turns up to get them out of bed.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 7, 2022)

FINALLY!


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Song for the day:


----------



## Ming (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Put in mind the image of Boris Johnson erupting from John Hurt's stomach


The image i can’t get out of my mind (i might drill a hole in my forehead to let it out) is Carrie giving him a Clinton while his wife had cancer.


----------



## Ming (Jul 7, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> The issue going forward is.
> 
> The spirit of the country has been savaged by this blonde buffoon.
> 
> ...


I actually think that’s intended. Democratic norms and checks and balances limit barbarians like the Tory and republican parties in what they’d like to do. So it‘s perfectly predictable that they’d want to undermine them by outrageous displays of putting two fingers up and flouting them. Makes the voters think ‘what’s the point in voting???’. Perfect.


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2022)

He's still here?

How many nights I am I going to have to go to bed drunk, celebrating his unavoidable resignation?


----------



## Ming (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Song for the day:



Totally classic album. Love Bob.


----------



## stdP (Jul 7, 2022)

belboid said:


> He's still here?
> 
> How many nights I am I going to have to go to bed drunk, celebrating his unavoidable resignation?



For the sake of the country and our collective livers, we may as well just start bricking up No. 10 with him inside it, a la Henry.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2022)

Any Star Trek fans will be familiar with the TNG episode 'Remember Me' that sees members of the Enterprise D crew disappearing one by one, seemingly observed only by Crusher. The diminishing ship's complement becomes ever more ridiculous until there is only Crusher and Picard left on the bridge. When questioned by Crusher about the absent crew, Picard insists they don't require one. When the walls literally start to move in Crusher postulates "If there's nothing wrong with me, maybe there's something wrong with the universe?" It's one of the greatest lines in Star Trek and can mean only one thing - in several years time, Nadine Dorris is gonna have sex with a Scottish ghost who lives in a candle.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

How did I miss that Theresa Villiers was MP for Barnet !


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> How did I miss that Theresa Villiers was MP for Barnet !



Chipping Barnet to be exact. I'd've assumed that was Fabricunt's place of business


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

Just need Gove to do a Lin Biao and die when the air force jet he's fleeing in comes down in the Faroes.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> FINALLY!



Glorious


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Did i mention i'm 71 today btw?  Elderly as fuck.  Grey.  Stiff.  Brittle. Smug. sanctimonious. Humourless. Pished.  The bojo show keeps giving dont it.



Happy birthday and Boris did give you a present!!!

In Canada, we say shit-storm - and he gave you one!!!



PS - your name is not on the birthday greeting - fix your profile and the whole board can wish you a 'Happy 72th" birthday


----------



## Raheem (Jul 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Johnson has got his revenge at Gove for the 2016 stab in the back at least


It's not much of a revenge though. Johnson looks like a dick, as per. Gove can't help what he looks like, but gets his choice of jobs in the next government.


----------



## Funky_monks (Jul 7, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> sweet or savoury?


Salty


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 7, 2022)

tommers said:


> This is like on Facebook when your aunt catches your uncle looking at dating sites.



And then they have a couples account.Colin and Deborah. When you see those, then you know someone’s been a bit naughty.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 7, 2022)

I know he won't but I hope he limps on for months. It'll be funny as fuck watching the vermin all glum faced knowing they can't get rid of the overgrown school boy they put in charge. 

I remember hearing Portillo quoting someone on this week at around the time of the Brexit vote. It said something like 'Europe is the wolf that's coming down the road to destroy the Conservative party.' It took a while but old wolfy has arrived and is busy doing their thing 😁


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

“one Johnson supporter predicted the Queen would refuse to allow the dissolution of parliament by 'finding a way of being busy until we've sorted this mess out ourselves''

Good morning


----------



## petee (Jul 7, 2022)

okay it's 6 am over there, c'mon now time to get going, i want more resignations.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

petee said:


> okay it's 6 am over there, c'mon now time to get going, i want more resignations.


i think sackings might outnumber resignations today, but they should still count as balloons.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Out of a canon into the Thames. Or the North sea.


She might find the Wagatha Christie phone.


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> “one Johnson supporter predicted the Queen would refuse to allow the dissolution of parliament by 'finding a way of being busy until we've sorted this mess out ourselves''
> 
> Good morning


The Duke of York is a member of the House of lords, so if Johnson gives him a position in the Cabinet, I'm sure the Queen will reciprocate appropriately.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

Still hoping for a Friday resignation. It'd do the struggling pub trade a world of good.


----------



## andysays (Jul 7, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I know he won't but I hope he limps on for months. It'll be funny as fuck watching the vermin all glum faced knowing they can't get rid of the overgrown school boy they put in charge.
> 
> I remember hearing Portillo quoting someone on this week at around the time of the Brexit vote. It said something like 'Europe is the wolf that's coming down the road to destroy the Conservative party.' It took a while but old wolfy has arrived and is busy doing their thing 😁



I don't think it will literally destroy the Conservative party, but I really hope it will fuck them up good and proper.

Whenever Johnson does finally go, there is also the prospect of a potentially bitter and acrimonious leadership contest to choose his successor.

I won't claim it was exactly this that I hoped for when I voted Leave, but it was certainly something along these lines. Just wish it had happened a few years earlier.


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> I don't think it will literally destroy the Conservative party, but I really hope it will fuck them up good and proper.
> 
> Whenever Johnson does finally go, there is also the prospect of a potentially bitter and acrimonious leadership contest to choose his successor.
> 
> I won't claim it was exactly this that I hoped for when I voted Leave, but it was certainly something along these lines. Just wish it had happened a few years earlier.


That's not the way it worked after they dumped Thatcher. All they need is a dull but halfway competent John Majoresque figure to give the job to.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Still hoping for a Friday resignation. It'd do the struggling pub trade a world of good.


Unlikely when the backbenchers have offered him the prospect of one final evasion of responsibility by “dipping their hands in blood” and allowing the psychopath to self-mythologise the treachery that brought the people’s choice down. It’ll go on until Tuesday.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

hashtag BackBoris is a thing to behold, either a portal to another world or its trolls, i don't know which.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

The Star with their agony aunt special edition, it even had the Sky News press review team cracking up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Liar, liar, nose on fire.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

What the actual fuck is this "key ally" on about when he says 'If the party wants to overthrow the elected will of the people, they have to dip their hands in blood'.
What is that even supposed to be ? It sounds like the gravelly voice on a movie trailer or some kind of bible bashing lunacy but it makes no actual sense.


----------



## andysays (Jul 7, 2022)

tim said:


> That's not the way it worked after they dumped Thatcher. All they need is a dull but halfway competent John Majoresque figure to give the job to.


Who do you suggest?


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

MORNING! And we are off again. Early runner Brandon Lewis


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 7, 2022)

Helen Whateley off too according to Today. Where’s spitfire ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Helen Whateley off too according to Today. Where’s spitfire ?



Yep, she was Exchequer Secretary to the Treasury, a fairly senior middle ranking minister.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

Woohoo!


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

For spitfire We are now on 48


----------



## MrSki (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry if this has been posted before. Not had time to keep up with this thread.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 7, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> For spitfire We are now on 48


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Kay Burley, 'that's 48 ministers, in less than 48 hours, are there enough ministers left to run the country?'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

The Chief Whip has just gone into No. 10 to give the PM his assessment of what support he has, which according to reports is only 65 MPs, and explain he's fucked.


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh good,  Suella Braverman has put her hat in the ring for next leader


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 7, 2022)

I guess all the Yanks constantly yelling "Let's go Brandon" finally got to him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm having trouble finding out how many Tory MPs are not backbenchers


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Kay Burley, 'that's 48 ministers, in less than 48 hours, are there enough ministers left to run the country?'


People keep saying this but Johnson obviously does not give the tiniest shit at all about it, he'll just put any old donkey in the jobs, get rid of the departments or give them all to nadine.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> What the actual fuck is this "key ally" on about when he says 'If the party wants to overthrow the elected will of the people, they have to dip their hands in blood'.
> What is that even supposed to be ? It sounds like the gravelly voice on a movie trailer or some kind of bible bashing lunacy but it makes no actual sense.


Dip their hands in blood is some reference to the murder of Caesar as they all agreed to do that iirc but still makes no sense.


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2022)

andysays said:


> Who do you suggest?


Someone boring that I've never heard of because they're untainted.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Oh good,  Suella Braverman has put her hat in the ring for next leader


She might as well stick it up her ring for all her chances.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'm having trouble finding out how many Tory MPs are not backbenchers


Payroll = 160 to 170...or, at least, did.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I'm having trouble finding out how many Tory MPs are not backbenchers



IIRC around 160, well, about 110 now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Kay Burley, 'that's 48 ministers, in less than 48 hours, are there enough ministers left to run the country?'



This might actually be an improvement


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 7, 2022)

Philp is still showing as loyal isn’t he.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

As Joe Root would attest, it's always difficult to resume in the morning on 46 not out.  To get 2 more on the board first thing will settle the nerves, can't wait to see the half century celebrations.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Damian Hinds, Security Minister, gone.

On behalf of spitfire, the Minister of Balloons...


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Edie (Jul 7, 2022)

My hatred for him is so pure. He epitomises the entire class-based edifice, the nepotism, and the arrogance. His entire government could resign and he’d still bluster on clinging to power. 

Attending private school should prevent you entering politics or law.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

how is anyone supposed to get any work done its like game of thrones but with no goodies.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

spitfire WAKE UP


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

Should have resigned last night then they could have had a nice lie in.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> how is anyone supposed to get any work done its like game of thrones but with no goodies.



What's the GOT ending for Johnson? Crossbow on the toilet by one of his neglected kids? Or has he got a dog?


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Should have resigned last night then they could have had a nice lie in.


Some of us just prefer the mornings. They probably thought they'd never get a decent night's kip having done it and decided to do it over coffee in the morning.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 7, 2022)

50


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

Raises bat towards the pavilion


----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

Resigning as ministers is only an appeal to senses he obviously doesn't possess. What they have to do now is start resigning from the conservative party until he doesn't have a majority. That would work. And be even more fun.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 7, 2022)

steveseagull said:


>



Fifty’s up


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

Edie said:


> My hatred for him is so pure. He epitomises the entire class-based edifice, the nepotism, and the arrogance. His entire government could resign and he’d still bluster on clinging to power.
> 
> Attending private school should prevent you entering politics or law.


Attending private school should be made impossible.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Fifty’s up
> 
> View attachment 330957


Hang on, was Freeman on the payroll or is he a backbencher simply confirming no support?

I think it's been called as a leg bye.

<edit> minister after all, signalled as runs off the glove!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Oh good,  Suella Braverman has put her hat in the ring for next leader


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Philp is still showing as loyal isn’t he.


Johnson has too much dirt on Philp.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> Dip their hands in blood is some reference to the murder of Caesar as they all agreed to do that iirc but still makes no sense.



Yep it's an eh tu Brute reference except now we're down to "Eh tu, erm, Angela, er, er, the member for...somewhere"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Hang on, was Freeman on the payroll or is he a backbencher simply confirming no support?
> 
> I think it's been called as a leg bye.
> 
> <edit> minister after all, signalled as runs off the glove!



Science Minster.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

These people's lines in the sand are several km further along the great stroll of loyalty to a moral vacuum than anyone's I know.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Science Minster.


& Master in Charge of Bastardbury


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

All names I actually recognise so far this morning, if that means anything. Looks like it'll be a busy day


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> These people's lines in the sand are several km further along the great stroll of loyalty to a moral vacuum than anyone's I know.


Gove will do lines anywhere tbf


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

WOT, no minister doing the media rounds this morning.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

so we got to 50 before 7.30am , turning out lovely again


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

Here is a new variation. An 'I will not take that job' letter


----------



## Edie (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Attending private school should be made impossible.


I disagree, I think people should be entitled to do what they want with their lives. But I do think a comprehensive non elite education is important for some jobs. Let’s add medicine to the list too.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

the PM can only sack people from cabinet jobs and not from their MP-ness right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> the PM can only sack people from cabinet jobs and not from their MP-ness right?


Yes


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> the PM can only sack people from cabinet jobs and not from their MP-ness right?



He can't sack MPs, but he can withdraw the whip, which means they no longer sit as a Tory MP, but an independent instead, or they cross the floor and join a opposition party.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> the PM can only sack people from cabinet jobs and not from their MP-ness right?



Yes - because they actually do have a mandate from their constituents.


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> the PM can only sack people from cabinet jobs and not from their MP-ness right?


He can withdraw the whip, as in sack them from the party, but no, can't revoke their elected mandate.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 7, 2022)

Guardian


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Looks like he's curling one out as a metaphor for his disdain of Parliament


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> the PM can only sack people from cabinet jobs and not from their MP-ness right?


P-ness

<giggles>


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Kay Burley, 'he's still in power', Alastair Campbell, 'well, he's in the building behind you, but I don't think we can say he's in power'.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Here is a new variation. An 'I will not take that job' letter



"upmost"  

I thought the point about private education was that it was better than average?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> What the actual fuck is this "key ally" on about when he says 'If the party wants to overthrow the elected will of the people, they have to dip their hands in blood'.
> What is that even supposed to be ? It sounds like the gravelly voice on a movie trailer or some kind of bible bashing lunacy but it makes no actual sense.



This is the sort of thing you get from people who had Shakespeare and Sophocles drilled into them at their fancy schools but who never learned fuck all about reality.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> "upmost"
> 
> I thought the point about private education was that it was better than average?


That's what they want you to think
It merely provides better opportunities for average minds


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Pensions Minister, Guy Opperman, gone now.

51


----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> "upmost"
> 
> I thought the point about private education was that it was better than average?


He went to a comprehensive.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Here is a new variation. An 'I will not take that job' letter




I won't work for him either. Better get typing I guess.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

There's going to be a reshuffle this morning?
good stuff.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

They are still reporting Johnson is going forward with a re-shuffle.

Can how you shuffle, when you have no cards?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> There's going to be a reshuffle this morning?
> good stuff.



Only so many ways you can shuffle no cards.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

We'll have Rosindell and Francois in cabinet by this evening and they can't even spell cabinet.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

If him and his minions had done more of the five-knuckle variety he would have avoided some of this bother


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Ministers get three months salary as a loss of office payment when they resign. thats nice for them.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

It's never been confirmed who the "under investigation for rape" MP is, not officially anyway.  Should be clear by this evening, he'll be the only non-letter sending MP left not in the cabinet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Technology Minister, Chris Philp has now gone too.


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2022)

Bit direct lol


----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> It's never been confirmed who the "under investigation for rape" MP is, not officially anyway.  Should be clear by this evening, he'll be the only non-letter sending MP left not in the cabinet.


It's very well known in his constituency. The only time the fucker's shown his face since the allegations was to vote for Boris in the VoNC.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 7, 2022)

Lord Frost on Boris’ shenanigans…


> “I worry that if he carries on as he did last night, he’s going to cause very serious damage to the conservative party.”



Hang in there Boris


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Bit direct lol




That is so beautiful.


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2022)

He's clinging on as stubbornly as Corbyn did when the Parliamentary Labour Party turned against him.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 7, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Here is a new variation. An 'I will not take that job' letter




It seems as if "upmost" is becoming a word, at least in governmental tweets.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Courts Minister gone.

53


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

Theresa May back as interim PM? Yes totally batshit but she knows the ropes. Plus it would blow Johnson's mind.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 7, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> It's never been confirmed who the "under investigation for rape" MP is, not officially anyway.  Should be clear by this evening, he'll be the only non-letter sending MP left not in the cabinet


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)

kenny g said:


> R......


To save this forum from the lawyers, it's quite possibly not them.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

Hahahahaha


----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> Dip their hands in blood is some reference to the murder of Caesar as they all agreed to do that iirc but still makes no sense.


It does. He's saying they'll have to kill him. I wouldn't bet against it at the moment.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 7, 2022)

Someone's keeping the relevant wiki page up to date (which is more than can be said for the official government one) which is a decent way to see where's become depopulated and where's holding up. Education is now solely inhabited by a very lonely looking Michelle Donalan sitting next to an unpaid lackey. NEU officials should be paying attention to this very effective example of a wildcat walkout ...


Also hard hit is the Levelling Up office, now consisting of two part-timers from the Lords and the Parliamentary Undersecretary for rough sleeping, who seems intent on keeping a ministerial roof over his head.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Apparently several parts of Boris Johnson have left the government during the night, including his pancreas, left foot and right olechranon. The remaining parts have vowed to fight on.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Theresa May back as interim PM? Yes totally batshit but she knows the ropes. Plus it would blow Johnson's mind.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Quite interesting What Ifs, from a constitutional law knower:









						What if Boris Johnson refuses to resign?
					

6th July 2022 Since 2016 we have had in the United Kingdom a great deal of constitutional drama. We have had a referendum; supreme court cases; departure from the European Union; a hung parliament;…



					davidallengreen.com
				




losing a vote of no confidence wouldn't necessarily force him out as PM, it says, even if it stops him being leader of the party.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

maomao said:


> It does. He's saying they'll have to kill him. I wouldn't bet against it at the moment.


Still don't think so as the dipping in blood is brought up to emphasise that you've not shirked from the business end of a defenestration or ducked out at the crisis point (in a joint enterprise, i.e. leaving dirty work to others), of course it involves killing in the locus classicus but isn't the point in later references IMO.  Three pages?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 7, 2022)

This is all very awesome guys, but can we stop calling a Vote of Confidence a "vote of no confidence"? I know because of how they get used they normally get the 'no' but that's not their actual name as far as I recall?

Other than that, lol on we go


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Braverman pitching for PM on R4 just now. She hasn't resigned but is calling for Johnson to go for the good of the country or something. Sack her! 🍿


----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

I've just worked out my dream ending: the Queen gets involved and the stress and embarrassment kills her.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

maomao said:


> I've just worked out my dream ending: the Queen gets involved and the stress and embarrassment kills her.


Rees Mogg is then run over in a freak accident with the gun carriage at the funeral.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

maomao said:


> I've just worked out my dream ending: the Queen gets involved and the stress and embarrassment kills her.


Great plot twist; the vermin murdered the Maj.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 7, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> This is all very awesome guys, but can we stop calling a Vote of Confidence a "vote of no confidence"? I know because of how they get used they normally get the 'no' but that's not their actual name as far as I recall?
> 
> Other than that, lol on we go





> A confidence motion may take the form of either a *vote of confidence*, usually put forward by the government, or a *vote of no confidence* (or *censure motion*), usually proposed by the opposition


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> This is all very awesome guys, but can we stop calling a Vote of Confidence a "vote of no confidence"? I know because of how they get used they normally get the 'no' but that's not their actual name as far as I recall?
> 
> Other than that, lol on we go



In the case of the 1922 committee, they call a vote of no confidence.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 7, 2022)

Good morning everyone. 

So what have I missed....


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 7, 2022)

May be quicker to ask who is still in post


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Right wing twitter has been hilarious today.  A couple of people were earnestly discussing how badly Our Boris has been treated, and that there should be a GE to renew that personal mandate.


It would be an interesting mirror of what Corbyn experienced, and who knows, Johnson could win it with the right campaign.
Johnson clearly does create that kind of a reaction in some people (and bots) which other prospective Tory leaders wouldnt. I'm guessing people do see him somehow as an outsider and relatable, as opposed to a managerial politician....and he did get Brexit done for the most part (apart from all the bits that have been deferred) + kissed enough Trump and UKIP arse to associate himself with that brand.



cupid_stunt said:


> The Chief Whip has just gone into No. 10 to give the PM his assessment of what support he has, which according to reports is only 65 MPs, and explain he's fucked.


25 more than Corbyn had


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> So what have I missed....


Floella Benjamin is now PM, the remaining Chuckle Brother is Chancellor and Barry Scott is Chief Whip. Boris Johnson last seen shuffling into the woods muttering about becoming the Minister Without Cheese. Theresa May is playing _We are the champions_ with Queen on top of Number 10 Downing Street and Parliament is now sponsored by Screwfix.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Don't be sorry - i saw the funny side.  Did i mention i'm 71 today btw?  Elderly as fuck.  Grey.  Stiff.  Brittle. Smug. sanctimonious. Humourless. Pished.  The bojo show keeps giving dont it.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> It would be an interesting mirror of what Corbyn experienced, and who knows, *Johnson could win it with the right campaign.*
> Johnson clearly does create that kind of a reaction in some people (and bots) which other prospective Tory leaders wouldnt. I'm guessing people do see him somehow as an outsider and relatable, as opposed to a managerial politician....and he did get Brexit done for the most part (apart from all the bits that have been deferred) + kissed enough Trump and UKIP arse to associate himself with that brand.
> 
> 
> 25 more than Corbyn had


Really? How would that work? Would the Conservative party suddenly coalesce around him or would there need to be some other sort of electoral vehicle? I honestly don't see how the general election idea is doable.

Cheers - Louis LacNeice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Nadhim Zahawi  has published a letter to Johnson, saying he must go now.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> It seems as if "upmost" is becoming a word, at least in governmental tweets.



I have always assumed the correct word is ‘utmost’.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

uppermost surely


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> So what have I missed....



Nadhim still trying to figure out if he likes Boris or not


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nadhim Zahawi  has published a letter to Johnson, saying he must go now.



It would be beautiful if Johnson sacked him this morning.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

ah give him 10 minutes he be publishing a retraction

and be on tv talking about tax cuts with Boris by half  9


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 7, 2022)

He's a piece of shit, but Zahawi sending in his public "you must resign" letter using the official Treasury seal Boris just gave him is top quality trolling.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It would be beautiful if Johnson sacked him this morning.



Then phone the Queen, and tell her that she's sacked too.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nadhim Zahawi  has published a letter to Johnson, saying he must go now.



Shakespeare would pause before writing so many twists.


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2022)

This is all amazing. Apparently Suella Braverman is tilting at being leader... SUELLA BRAVERMAN!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Advice from one mega-cunt, to another.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Was it 3D chess..? Get Johnson to appoint him, then call for his resignation, 'cause "he can't sack the Chancellor he appointed two days ago, can he?".

Well, if anyone can...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

Sack Zahawi, the snake


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Nadhim still trying to figure out if he likes Boris or not



A week is a long time in politics.  Think he'll be chancellor for a long time?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

The new Education Secretary, Michelle Donelan, has just resigned!


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

54


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## kenny g (Jul 7, 2022)

Boris needs to do the decent thing and remove the whip from all Tory MPs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The new Education Secretary, Michelle Donelan, has just resigned!
> 
> View attachment 330976


Seriously


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The new Education Secretary, Michelle Donelan, has just resigned!
> 
> View attachment 330976


Fucking hell


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

His replacement Michelle Dolehan has resign withing 36 hours of starting the job


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

hmm can it go to 99 

and we can have a rendition  of 99 luff balloons outside parliament


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Fucking hell



It's fucking nuts, innit.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The new Education Secretary, Michelle Donelan, has just resigned!
> 
> View attachment 330976


Political career as hokey-cokey


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> His replacement Michelle Dolehan has resign withing 36 hours of starting the job


totally late with that one, got to be so quick around here these days


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2022)

Hahaha. That's made me spit bits of Shreddie all over myself.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

36 hours in the mystery chair, 36 hours in the quizzical glare....light out, sack time.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's fucking nuts, innit.


36 hours


> It has been the privilege and honour of my life...


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>




That 'I have served you as ... most recently Secretary of State' is just beautiful.


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



Oh my God. This is beyond all parody now. Fucking hell.


----------



## chilango (Jul 7, 2022)

Go on Johnson. Announce a General Election. Then beg the Queen for permission.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

"We're going to get on with getting the job done"


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Boris is like a limpet on a rock.  As a kid i realised that a fucking good kicking can ultimately remove even the most stuborn of shellfish.  Any volunteers?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



One of the replies (well... 2, but Phil made me laugh)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2022)

Why do all these resignation letters read like a LinkedIn page up to the "I quit" conclusion?


----------



## chilango (Jul 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> Go on Johnson. Announce a General Election. Then beg the Queen for permission.


Not cos I think she'll refuse. I just like the idea of him getting the etiquette wrong.

...and I want a GE.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Really? How would that work? Would the Conservative party suddenly coalesce around him or would there need to be some other sort of electoral vehicle? I honestly don't see how the general election idea is doable.
> 
> Cheers - Louis LacNeice


i meant in a hypothetical general election he could win - theres not a workable path to that happening though, I dont think


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

"I'm starting to suspect you're accepting these posts just so you can resign on me too."


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i meant in a hypothetical general election he could win - theres not a workable path to that happening though, I dont think


Good, thanks for the clarification; I thought I'd missed something. That said I wouldn't put it past him to give it a go...here's hoping.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

chilango said:


> Go on Johnson. Announce a General Election. Then beg the Queen for permission.


I don't think he'll need to go down that route. An opposition VoNC is looking like an easier route to a GE.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Sky is reporting that a resignation letter is currently being drafted for Johnson.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 7, 2022)

Raises an intersting prospect though... How many can he go through whilst still having a government capable of even ordering replacement paperclips?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Fucking hell



I know. 2005 called and wanted its emoji back


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> Still don't think so as the dipping in blood is brought up to emphasise that you've not shirked from the business end of a defenestration or ducked out at the crisis point (in a joint enterprise, i.e. leaving dirty work to others), of course it involves killing in the locus classicus but isn't the point in later references IMO.  Three pages?


I thought the idea was that, if they all dipped their hands in blood, no one culprit could be identified and that they were, to put it in a recently current phrase, "all in it together"...


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2022)

I love all this "you should leave with dignity" stuff I'm hearing on the news atm.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

BBC are losing interest


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky is reporting that a resignation letter is currently being drafted for Johnson.


 

(except the room in front of him is empty)


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Jesus Christ. Can I be Chancellor 'til 2pm?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

TBF, that does make sense for certain positions, including his own.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

R4 says he's going today. It must be true


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

hmm


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Didnt even have to go on strike to get that money


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

It's over. He has lost British Alba.


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> R4 says he's going today. It must be true


But will stay leader until their conference in October. Can't see that going down v well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Ok, who had 09:09 in the sweepstakes


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

It's some impressive brass neck from Zahawi, blackmailing his way to number 11 then claiming he only took the role out of duty to the country.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

Jesus fucking Christ what a quote


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Where's spitfire? I've got these for them.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

its done


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> But will stay leader until their conference in October. Can't see that going down v well.


"Jut let me beat Theresa, please?"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Sky reporting from very senior sources, it's done, it's all over.


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2022)

I'll be sad if he resigns cos it means it's over and I want this to carry on forever. An endless parade of people taking jobs and then doing a resignation letter hours later, Johnson getting more and more Colonel Kurtz, more bits of the government stopping existing.

I noticed that the resignation letter is being written for him, that's the last hope - that he's still not ready to read it out and will barricade himself into No 10 and have to be dragged out.


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2022)

That’s a wrap!


----------



## emanymton (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> how is anyone supposed to get any work done its like game of thrones but with no goodies.


And sadly with a no beheadings


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky reporting from very senior sources, it's done, it's all over.


And a BBC notification saying the same. Come on Boris, I’m waiting for my amazon fresh delivery, I bet the delivery gets here first!


----------



## TopCat (Jul 7, 2022)

Think he might go in a minute.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I have always assumed the correct word is ‘utmost’.



"Upmost" does exist, as a rarely-used derivative of "uppermost", but "utmost" (what the resigning tory means here) = the most extreme/of the highest importance.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

Once someone with Donelan's long experience tells you to go, you have to, obviously.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

Odds on him saying “Psyche!” in a week or so?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 330978
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ what a quote



Functioning governments - I remember them. Just about...


----------



## TopCat (Jul 7, 2022)

Bye boris.


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

emanymton said:


> And sadly with a no beheadings


Yet. 🤞


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

so my manager told me that johnson had resigned and was very confused when i told her the penguins would be very happy


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2022)

emanymton said:


> And sadly with a no beheadings



There is still time


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2022)

It's not over! He wants to stay until Autumn


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

Awww...Game Over


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

So who do we reckon will be the next PM?

The low profile Priti Patel has been keeping in the last few days worries me.


----------



## strung out (Jul 7, 2022)

If he's staying until autumn when a new leader is elected, presumably he'll need to fill all those ministerial posts for the next few months. Wonder whether he'll offer them back to those who have resigned, or if we'll just get a bunch of (even bigger) no-marks in post.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It's not over! He wants to stay until Autumn


time for a march on downing street to evict the vile worm


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

He has so many children to pay for he will tart himself out to any and every dreary chite offered.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

BUT staying on as caretaker until October, that stinks, he should be out now.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It's not over! He wants to stay until Autumn


He's doing what John Major did with a leadership challenge, creating a split between the post of leader of the Conservatives and post of Prime Minister.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

And our wanky political class and media will have rehabilitated the cunt in no time and he'll be all over the airwaves again and cosily set up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

He's told Sir Graham Brady he's resigning.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Bye boris.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> BUT staying on as caretaker until October, that stinks, he should be out now.


Surely that's good, keeps the whole sorry debacle front and centre limping along


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

we probably need to keep an eye out for any fuckwit tories who actually resign after Johnson!


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

Nadines time to shine has finally come


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

New government drive against workplace bullying ahoy.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

No last stand shoot out from the top floor of No10.  

A SWAT team lobbing stun grenades through the window while Rees Mogg reloads the antique shotguns. Dorries shouts defiant slogans through the letterbox and Johnson sits glassy eyed in his chair muttering about getting the job done


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2022)

I imagine he's now being shown the news that he's resigned, so he may as well actually resign?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> BUT staying on as caretaker until October, that stinks, he should be out now.


What kind of "care" will he "take"? It's not like he's a venal narcissist with no sense of public duty.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

Donelan's timing tho. Half an hour later and she'd have been safe. Hahahaha! I've had bouts of acid reflux that lasted longer than she did as Ed Sec.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 7, 2022)

To think this was only three years ago, too


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

Perhaps that's how long it takes to steam the wallpaper off.


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> No last stand shoot out from the top floor of No10.
> 
> A SWAT team lobbing stun grenades through the window while Rees Mogg reloads the antique shotguns. Dorries shouts defiant slogans through the letterbox and Johnson sits glassy eyed in his chair muttering about getting the job done


Well they'll probably have to drag him out kicking and screaming in October so that ^ could yet come to pass... 🤞


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 7, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> View attachment 330978
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ what a quote


Well, Braverman has a vacuum for a brain but she is sort of right - it depends what you mean. Governments are run in the everyday by civil servants, not ministers, and can mostly keep going just fine without the ministers. Belgium managed months without an elected government. Ministers mostly just give broad policy lines for the civil servants to run along and they can just keep going on their most recent instructions until given new ones. A democratic deficit will become more apparent at some point due to lack of new instructions and lack of new legislation, but given how slowly those wheels turn in general there's no real hurry to get new ministers in most positions.

It certainly looks very bad for the Tory party not to have many ministers in post, but that's not the same as being bad for the country...


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

How disappointing. Really thought he’d drag it out for a while longer.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> "Upmost" does exist, as a rarely-used derivative of "uppermost", but "utmost" (what the resigning tory means here) = the most extreme/of the highest importance.


The American empire dictates most of these English language revisions.  i imagine this is going on here? i'd stick with uppermost.  Another irritating aspect of the Americanisation of language is the ridiculous mis pronunciation of 'leverage'!   WTF!!! These things are way more important than the moron bojo and his parliamentary future.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 7, 2022)

He's going. The Conservative Party is saved


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He's told Sir Graham Brady he's resigning.



Hopefully just to buy himself some time while he and Dorries get the barricades set up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

The number of MPs that have resigned has just gone from 55 to 57.  

And, that's excluding Johnson.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Johnson making a dignified exit with his integrity intact


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The number of MPs that have resigned has just gone from 55 to 57.
> 
> And, that's excluding Johnson.


Somebody needs to tell them!


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 7, 2022)

Had a bet with Mrs Spy last night that he’d resign today. 

I’ve won 50 quid but she’s refusing to pay!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

i see dr therese coffey has not resigned.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Well, Braverman has a vacuum for a brain but she is sort of right - it depends what you mean. Governments are run in the everyday by civil servants, not ministers, and can mostly keep going just fine without the ministers. Belgium managed months without an elected government. Ministers mostly just give broad policy lines for the civil servants to run along and they can just keep going on their most recent instructions until given new ones. A democratic deficit will become more apparent at some point due to lack of new instructions and lack of new legislation, but given how slowly those wheels turn in general there's no real hurry to get new ministers in most positions.
> 
> It certainly looks very bad for the Tory party not to have many ministers in post, but that's not the same as being bad for the country...




Northern Ireland managed ok as well, better actually without the DUP.

Just means no new laws


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 7, 2022)

That is quite amusing if true


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 7, 2022)

He lasted a year longer than I expected. I always thought he was a kind of expendable pawn for the Tories to get over the line with Brexit. Here's hoping they don't put Sunak or some other austerity-lover in his place.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Had a bet with Mrs Spy last night that he’d resign today.
> 
> I’ve won 50 quid but she’s refusing to pay!


wish I'd taken maomao's tenner now. ah well.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> How disappointing. Really thought he’d drag it out for a while longer.



This.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

What price on Johnson making it until Autumn?
Surely, they need a caretaker PM?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What price on Johnson making it until Autumn?
> Surely, they need a caretaker PM?


someone to tend the structure and fabric of 10 downing street while running the country?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

sure May will be willing to step in for a bit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> How disappointing. Really thought he’d drag it out for a while longer.


you can't get the power-hungry sociopaths these days


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What price on Johnson making it until Autumn?
> Surely, they need a caretaker PM?



My gut feeling is that pressure will be put on him to go sooner.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well they'll probably have to drag him out kicking and screaming in October so that ^ could yet come to pass... 🤞


can't they just drag him out screaming and give him a good kicking now?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> My gut feeling is that pressure will be put on him to go sooner.


Tainted if they now re-join his government?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The American empire dictates most of these English language revisions.  i imagine this is going on here? i'd stick with uppermost.  Another irritating aspect of the Americanisation of language is the ridiculous mis pronunciation of 'leverage'!   WTF!!! These things are way more important than the moron bojo and his parliamentary future.



Could just be mishearing leading to misspelling. Combined with up being far more common than ut.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> What price on Johnson making it until Autumn?
> Surely, they need a caretaker PM?



Yep he should be there until a new leader is appointed and offer a "smooth transition" of power.

Which probably means he will spend the summer ruining all the computer keyboards with Araldite, hiding fart cushions all over the Prime Minister's study, and replacing Antony Eden's whisky with his own urine


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 7, 2022)

Shitehawk. No staying power.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> can't they just drag him out screaming and give him a good kicking now?


That would also work.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2022)

maomao said:


> Anyone want to take my tenner that Johnson will never resign as prime minister?





Ax^ said:


> teuchter



maomao owes me a tenner now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> But will stay leader until their conference in October. Can't see that going down v well.



And presumably with Zahawi as Chancellor?? 



Spymaster said:


> Had a bet with Mrs Spy last night that he’d resign today.
> 
> I’ve won 50 quid but she’s refusing to pay!



Well, seems rather appropriate, in the circumstances.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2022)

When do we get another bank holiday to celebrate?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> maomao owes me a tenner now.



should of taken the bet yesterday


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> My gut feeling is that pressure will be put on him to go sooner.


I don't think so - they surely want to get back to some semblance of normality as quick as possible - doubt there's appetite for another week of this when he's agreed to go.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## steeplejack (Jul 7, 2022)

Suella Braverman is quite _breathtakingly_ dense. She was pulled apart by a bored Nick Robinson this morning on her own "ambitions".

She'll be lucky to be a PPS to the Under-Secretary of State for Paperclips in any future government let alone PM>


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Suella Braverman is quite _breathtakingly_ dense. She was pulled apart by a bored Nick Robinson this morning on her own "ambitions".
> 
> She'll be lucky to be a PPS to the Under-Secretary of State for Paperclips in any future government let alone PM>


she'll be more a ffs


----------



## Lorca (Jul 7, 2022)

yes, we should just put this all behind us now and get behind the next conservative leader of our great nation


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Lorca said:


> yes, we should just put this all behind us now and get behind the next conservative leader of our great nation


and push them out too


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> sure May will be willing to step in for a bit



Doesn't the deputy take over?

 It's Raaaaaabtime


----------



## kenny g (Jul 7, 2022)

Am enjoying the way it is now turning on whether he needs to go straight away or in the Autumn.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> Could just be mishearing leading to misspelling. Combined with up being far more common than ut.


i'm not mishearing 'leverage'.  Nor do i mishear the so called greeting 'Hey', as if that is an appropriate substitute for hello!!!!

Language is being debased by the US driven axis of evil.  Resist the tyranny!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i'm not mishearing 'leverage'.  Nor do i mishear the so called greeting 'Hey', as if that is an appropriate substitute for hello!!!!
> 
> Language is being debased by the US driven axis of evil.  Resist the tyranny!!



Like, whatever bro


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2022)

Perfect time for this


----------



## kenny g (Jul 7, 2022)

Gove would be one option. He has said he doesn't want the PM job and is one of very few who have brain cells to rub together. He is also full of energy..


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

Steve Baker is a cunt…just saying.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

So what time do we see the rectum at the lectern?


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Steve Baker is a cunt…just saying.


Some truths are always worth hearing


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

That's the last three Tory PMs resigned in office, great stuff


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 7, 2022)

kenny g said:


> Gove would be one option. He has said he doesn't want the PM job and is one of very few who have brain cells to rub together. He is also full of energy..



"energy"


----------



## two sheds (Jul 7, 2022)

And, as in uffish thought he stood,
      The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
      And burbled as it came!

One, two! One, two! And through and through
      The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
      He went galumphing back.

“And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
      Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!”
      He chortled in his joy.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> That's the last three Tory PMs resigned in office, great stuff



and all 3 sacked Gove before they resigned


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Flavour (Jul 7, 2022)

I've just caught up with the last 40 pages of this thread and fuck me, what a rollercoaster. Lovely stuff. Best thing for years. Loved every minute of it.

Highlights definitely Michael Gove getting sacked and Michelle Donelan resiging 36 hours after taking the job. Amazing.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> That's the last three Tory PMs resigned in office, great stuff



Not really great stuff because it’s just a symptom of them being in power for so long.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


>


that looks like the bowdlerised version now


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


>




That's why he wants to hang in there until a new leader is in place, so he can beat May's time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Had a bet with Mrs Spy last night that he’d resign today.
> 
> I’ve won 50 quid but she’s refusing to pay!



Get that resignation letter in pronto.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's why he wants to hang in there until a new leader is in place.


i think he wants to stay till the july payroll's done


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2022)

He'll be off on a massive bender this affy then.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i'm not mishearing 'leverage'.  Nor do i mishear the so called greeting 'Hey', as if that is an appropriate substitute for hello!!!!
> 
> Language is being debased by the US driven axis of evil.  Resist the tyranny!!



I wasn't talking about them though! 

I am resisting.  I tut every time someone on one of my american podcasts says unexplainable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Not really great stuff because it’s just a symptom of them being in power for so long.


Let me have my crumbs


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Snap General Election and be done with it.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 7, 2022)

I am very disappointed that Johnson has decided to go. We could have done with a lot more of the last few weeks: a summer of civil war, breathtaking stupidity and preening, jostling, privilege on display and mounting crisis was what was required.

Instead, a new leader with an 80 seat majority will now be installed and the media narrative - gormlessly parroted by idiots - will be:


a fresh start ('a new government' etc)
new probity and standards: the Parliament is cleansed etc
cheerleading for tax cuts and 'help' for business and landlords so that they will invest (they won't)
give the new leader time narratives everywhere etc
the disastrous human consequences of an inflation and costs crisis pinned on Johnson rather than the system that he pathetically administered.

Meanwhile, the new leader will get space to take organised labour on and push down wages. the causes of the cost of living crisis will remain unaddressed, over 10 million people will endure food and energy poverty and in two years time we'll probably end up with another Tory Government if the new man/woman doesn't fuck it up.   

All that stands in their way is Starmer. If you didn't laugh....

Johnson is a massive cunt of course. But the replacement will be a cunt too. But probably one who is a bit better at hiding it from some.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

The echos of Trump's refusal to accept the election result in the US  (and his failed putsch) are strong in all this bojo nonsense.  i'm not politically sharp, but i detect a pattern.  Could it be an accelerating economic catastrophe driving events?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

oh ffs can we all not just laugh at this cunt Boris for a bit longer

we only just hear he going to resigned less than an hour ago


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I am very disappointed that Johnson has decided to go. We could have done with a lot more of the last few weeks: a summer of civil war, breathtaking stupidity and preening, jostling, privilege on display and mounting crisis was what was required.
> 
> Instead, a new leader with an 80 seat majority will now be installed and the media narrative - gormlessly parroted by idiots - will be:
> 
> ...



True, but don't ruin the moment.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> should of taken the bet yesterday


You signed me up for it in the role of agent. So he owes me £10. You can have a 1% cut for your service.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> That's the last three Tory PMs resigned in office, great stuff


and all thanks to boris johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The echos of Trump's refusal to accept the election result in the US  (and his failed putsch) are strong in all this bojo nonsense.  i'm not politically sharp, but i detect a pattern.  Could it be an accelerating economic catastrophe driving events?


i'd like to see johnson rally his supporters to storm the palace of westminster and prevent his ejection, it'd be lovely to see fewer people than robert emmet mustered trying to break into the houses of parliament


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> "I'm starting to suspect you're accepting these posts just so you can resign on me too."


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Instead, a new leader with an 80 seat majority will now be installed and the media narrative - gormlessly parroted by idiots - will be:


it's as though the tories losing loads of seats had never happened.


----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> maomao owes me a tenner now.


Has he actually gone yet? Guardian headline says 'to resign' 

And nobody took the tenner last night so no.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Jul 7, 2022)

Well it’s a shame it‘s happening on a school night, but I shall definitely enjoy raising a glass tonight to celebrate the best thing to happen to the U.K. for a while. Getting that incompetent, corrupt conman out of no. 10 is one step closer to getting the U.K. back on track.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The number of MPs that have resigned has just gone from 55 to 57.
> 
> And, that's excluding Johnson.



It's 59 now!


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Very surprised he wants to resign and then hang about pointlessly until October. Unless he thinks things might turn around for himself somehow by then.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Well it’s a shame it‘s happening on a school night, but I shall definitely enjoy raising a glass tonight to celebrate the best thing to happen to the U.K. for a while. Getting that incompetent, corrupt conman out of no. 10 is one step closer to getting the U.K. back on track.


Back on track? Have you not been paying attention for the last, what, fifty years?


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 7, 2022)

Live

Should be anytime now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

Churchillian 🤣


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Live
> 
> Should be anytime now.


is it though? the lectern isn't even out yet


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Back on track? Have you not been paying attention for the last, what, fifty years?


I live in hope that it will somehow turn around, but yeah, it’s not been a good run really


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

This is most disappointing. Where’s the blood? I wanted blood. Cunt can’t even resign properly.

He’s probably lying anyway.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

The utmost major and most important aspect of bojo's resignation is precisely when he took the decision to resign.  Apparently he told the 22 committee honchos at 8:30 am today (7th July), which suggests he could have taken the decision on the previous evening.  Naturally i want to claim that he resigned on the 6th july (my birthday) which would obviously  be the best present ever.  Spose i'll need to wait for his memoir - which might yet be published before i expire..


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Very surprised he wants to resign and then hang about pointlessly until October. Unless he thinks things might turn around for himself somehow by then.



He wants to be in office longer than Theresa May was


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

Will he cry? Cameron's voice cracked, May's face did...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> This is most disappointing. Where’s the blood? I wanted blood. Cunt can’t even resign properly.
> 
> He’s probably lying anyway.


"We go live now to the extraordinary scenes at the rear of No 10..."


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Will he cry? Cameron's voice cracked, May's face did...


there will be blubbing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Live
> 
> Should be anytime now.


Better be soon, I'm trying to delay a meeting for this...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Better be soon, I'm trying to delay a meeting for this...


there has been much mirth at work


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

Have we had a "Dimitri finds out that Johnson has resigned"?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> there has been much mirth at work


It's on days like this that I'd rather have an office to go to and be extremely smug in.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

im bursting for a shite but dare not leave the settee just in case


----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2022)

I feel like that  time when I was eight,  playing football on the playground after school and the caretaker came out and took the ball away.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's on days like this that I'd rather have an office to go to and be extremely smug in.


it's always nice having somewhere you can be extremely smug


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> im bursting for a shite but dare not leave the settee just in case


take your mobile with you and have it on the news channel


----------



## steveseagull (Jul 7, 2022)

Resignations still coming in lol


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> im bursting for a shite but dare not leave the settee just in case


It'll take them a few minutes to set the lectern up, you're probably good for a shit


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's why he wants to hang in there until a new leader is in place, so he can beat May's time.


Vice Chair of the 1922 on Radio 4 at the moment saying they don't want Johnson as caretaker and that they are the people a timetable for handing over needs to negotiated with. Her preference is for Raab as the current deputy PM to take over. She also referred to other colleagues being unhappy with the idea of Johnson as caretaker...I wonder why?

It would be a bit like appointing your known pyromaniac school caretaker to stay in post for a bit longer after they have been caught red handed next to the smoldering ruins, petrol can and matches still in hand. Let's hope they do it.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> take your mobile with you and have it on the news channel


you havn't seen my mobile Pickman's - its a fisher price dumb phone - no moving pictures


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry been a bit deflated this morning, did i miss anything?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 7, 2022)

From Johnson to gone, son.

Turned out nice again.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Sorry been a bit deflated this morning, did i miss anything?


No


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> It'll take them a few minutes to set the lectern up, you're probably good for a shit


i know, i'll turn the telly up sos i can here event as i thrust


----------



## [62] (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd like to see johnson rally his supporters to storm the palace of westminster and prevent his ejection, it'd be lovely to see fewer people than robert emmet mustered trying to break into the houses of parliament



Maybe not insurrection, but I do wonder if Johnson is just trying to buy himself more time to think up a way of staying on.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> No



Cool ta.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Well, 3rd time he's been sacked for lying.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Sorry been a bit deflated this morning, did i miss anything?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Lectern probably comes out after they figure out how to stop him from staying on til autumn.


----------



## salem (Jul 7, 2022)

I don't even know what to think at this point. On one hand it's glorious to watch and I'm hoping that the wet behind the ears fools they get in to cover positions will be saying stupid shit left right and centre, causing lasting damage to the Conservatives.

On the other hand, is there a danger they'll also be causing more lasting damage to the country, with nothing to lose? 



JimW said:


> And our wanky political class and media will have rehabilitated the cunt in no time and he'll be all over the airwaves again and cosily set up.


It was funny to see the headlines this morning as the Daily Mail realised they'd maybe called it a little early and try to row it back.

*Yesterday*


*Today
*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

Just lock the door behind him when he comes out to give the speech, simple.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 7, 2022)

So he's going to resign, but stay n place until a new leader is chosen. This is Johnson, for fucks sake. He won't be going quietly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2022)

Tory MPs recently


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 330999


oh the huge manatee


----------



## hegley (Jul 7, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Live
> 
> Should be anytime now.



I love that it says:  Awaiting an anticipated statement from the Prime Minister *some time today*.

Don't they know we've got people to see, things to do, places to go?


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

Boris notoriously on time for his covid appearances


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> there will be blubbing


Sniveling is more in keeping with his character.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 7, 2022)

Don’t waste all your anger on Boris Johnson — save some for his enablers - Aditya Chakrabortty

Doesn't mention The Guardian and Observer as much as it should for some reason.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Sorry been a bit deflated this morning, did i miss anything?



Wimbledon's still on. 

Come on, Tim


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Is there a Save Boris petition?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2022)

Spiked revealed yesterday the REAL reason that he had to go









						Boris has failed to fight wokeness
					

Gender ideology and identity politics have flourished on his watch.




					www.spiked-online.com


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Is there a Save Boris petition?
> 
> Asking for a friend.





			https://www.justgiving.com/campaign/BoristheBulldog


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Steve Baker is a cunt…just saying.



The MP and cunt venn  diagram is a circle


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Is there a Save Boris petition?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



Michelle Donelan started one yesterday but she took it down again this morning.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 7, 2022)

bye bye Boris.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

shortly get on with it have to leave for work shortly


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2022)

Thank God, a safe pair of hands to steady the ship


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2022)

I want him to launch a leadership bid in his speech…


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's 59 now!
> 
> View attachment 330992



Hang on, Sky has just dropped it back down to 57, I guess someone got over excited.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Spiked revealed yesterday the REAL reason that he had to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why he always looks half asleep?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> the PM can only sack people from cabinet jobs and not from their MP-ness right?


There's currently no way of sacking MPs from their role as a member of parliament. 

They can have the party whip withdrawn, which means they are expelled from the parliamentary political party, which results in them continuing to sit as an MP, albeit when they whip's withdrawn they become an independent MP (unless they defect to another party).

Alternatively, a few years ago, a mechanism was introduced whereby it became possible to recall MPs.

"Unlike recall procedures in some other countries, the act does not allow constituents to initiate proceedings. Instead, proceedings are initiated only if an MP is found guilty of a wrongdoing that fulfils certain criteria. This petition is successful if at least one in ten voters in the constituency sign. Successful petitions force the recalled MP to vacate the seat, resulting in a by-election."









						Recall of MPs Act 2015 - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




They're not employees, not really responsible/answerable to anyone in the sense that they can't be sacked.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 7, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Resignations still coming in lol



Good response


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Kay Burley, 'he's still in power', Alastair Campbell, 'well, he's in the building behind you, but I don't think we can say he's in power'.


It would be more accurate to say Johnson remains in office albeit no longer in power.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I am very disappointed that Johnson has decided to go. We could have done with a lot more of the last few weeks: a summer of civil war, breathtaking stupidity and preening, jostling, privilege on display and mounting crisis was what was required.
> 'natural
> Instead, a new leader with an 80 seat majority will now be installed and the media narrative - gormlessly parroted by idiots - will be:
> 
> ...


Yep, this, emphatically this.  However much I hate to admit it, we've got a 'natural' (can't think of a better word, perhaps 'underlying') tory lead in the polls at the moment.  Johnson's years of outright lying, partying amid the funerals and all the rest has only managed to tip that into single digit Labour leads.  Quite astonishingly.  The fresh start bit is important, the new leader will be banging on about restoring trust with the British people and the rest.  Starmer's Labour is appalling and regressive, but doesn't really exist as a set of policies or political project.  It's just the place where a proportion of ex tory voters might go in circumstances like we have at the present.  A lot can happen between now and then, but I'd put money on the tories having small leads in the polls circa September.

Well, that's brought the mood down.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

A few minutes ago I popped into the local shop and loudly announced, 'Johnson has agreed to go, I need more beer to celebrate'.

I was greeted by laughter and cheers.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2022)

12pm for the resignation apparently


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Spiked revealed yesterday the REAL reason that he had to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was actually Suella Braveman’s position on R4 this morning, for her own leadership bid.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

If they're thinking of Braverman etc that's really scraping the barrel tbh.


----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep, this, emphatically this.  However much I hate to admit it, we've got a 'natural' (can't think of a better word, perhaps 'underlying') tory lead in the polls at the moment.  Johnson's years of outright lying, partying amid the funerals and all the rest has only managed to tip that into single digit Labour leads.  Quite astonishingly.  The fresh start bit is important, the new leader will be banging on about restoring trust with the British people and the rest.  Starmer's Labour is appalling and regressive, but doesn't really exist as a set of policies or political project.  It's just the place where a proportion of ex tory voters might go in circumstances like we have at the present.  A lot can happen between now and then, but I'd put money on the tories having small leads in the polls circa September.
> 
> Well, that's brought the mood down.



Now is the time for Durham Constabulary to play their part.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> Now is the time for Durham Constabulary to play their part.


And/or the Queen dies.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> If they're thinking of Braverman etc that's really scraping the barrel tbh.


They aren't


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 7, 2022)

Groceries arrived, all unpacked, made breakfast, sorted dads breakfast out, sitting here with a tea. Fucking hell Boris, come on! We haven’t got all day.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yep, this, emphatically this.  However much I hate to admit it, we've got a 'natural' (can't think of a better word, perhaps 'underlying') tory lead in the polls at the moment.  Johnson's years of outright lying, partying amid the funerals and all the rest has only managed to tip that into single digit Labour leads.  Quite astonishingly.  The fresh start bit is important, the new leader will be banging on about restoring trust with the British people and the rest.  Starmer's Labour is appalling and regressive, but doesn't really exist as a set of policies or political project.  It's just the place where a proportion of ex tory voters might go in circumstances like we have at the present.  A lot can happen between now and then, but I'd put money on the tories having small leads in the polls circa September.
> 
> Well, that's brought the mood down.


In recent years my response to such events has certainly always been dampened by what comes next, and the same is true here.

However...

My sector (higher education) is gearing up for another round of strikes, having started the year with them, and plenty of others have too.

Could a lame duck PM and a fair summer wind be capitalised on by trade unions and other movements...?

Not saying it will, but let's allow ourselves a littlehope, eh?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 7, 2022)

still potential fun to be had with Johnson expecting to stay on till September but a sizeable chunk of the party very much opposed. Johnson as "caretaker" could be even more reckless and embarrassing as he really would have nothing to lose.


----------



## salem (Jul 7, 2022)

Ted Striker said:


> Good response



Brilliant, that sounds like an old English idiom


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

With Johnson going, is Project Zeus dead?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> still potential fun to be had with Johnson expecting to stay on till September but a sizeable chunk of the party very much opposed. Johnson as "caretaker" could be even more reckless and embarrassing as he really would have nothing to lose.


I think others have already mentioned this, but really curious to see just who is in the cabinet and other vacated posts this time next week


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

The virtual invisibility of the labour movement needs to change quickly.  Starmers lot have no capacity to generate any meaningful challenge to the oncoming economic and social catastrophe.  A vibrant working class has.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 7, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> With Johnson going, is Project Zeus dead?


He never knew the meaning of Project Zeus.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 7, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> still potential fun to be had with Johnson expecting to stay on till September but a sizeable chunk of the party very much opposed. Johnson as "caretaker" could be even more reckless and embarrassing as he really would have nothing to lose.



Could be even more hilarity if he decides to run in the leadership election


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2022)

New application for caretaker PM. CV enclosed.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

You cant make it up with this cunt! He wants to stay as PM until October!


----------



## maomao (Jul 7, 2022)

So he's agreed to resign as party leader but hasn't yet and hopes to stay on as PM for several months. They need to get in there with a knife or he's not going.


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> If they're thinking of Braverman etc that's really scraping the barrel tbh.


Braverman is thinking of Braverman. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Beth Rigby on Sky is saying there's serious talk about May taking over as caretaker, now that would be a serious kick in the nuts for Johnson.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2022)

magneze said:


> 12pm for the resignation apparently


FFS, I've gotta go the dentist then!


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> Braverman is thinking of Braverman. 🤷‍♀️


...and she's scraping the barrel.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2022)

Larry the cat was funny as fuck last night. Stood at the door, door opens, Larry does the standard cat thing and changes his mind. Door shuts. Larry meows. Rinse and repeat. Four fucking times they opened that door, you could see someone trying to drag him in by the neck   I was pissing meself laughing at that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



he'll be fired for making such a cock-up of his resignation


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> FFS, I've gotta go the dentist then!


thought we all went for the traditional 2.30 appt


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Beth Rigby on Sky is saying there's serious talk about May taking over as caretaker, now that would be a serious kick in the nuts for Johnson.



Why isn’t it Raab? 

Isn’t that what deputies are for?


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> FFS, I've gotta go the dentist then!


Just been. My nervous fuelled  excited chit chat about Johnson was met with a smile and a shrug of the shoulders by the Portuguese dentist .


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Why isn’t it Raab?
> 
> Isn’t that what deputies are for?



It seems some think he's too tarnished by his support of Johnson, and/or he's just a useless twat.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

The TUC needs to call an immediate official demonstration in central London.  Flooding the 'square mile' with placards and banners and striking workers could force a GE and the possibility of breaking Tory dominance in Westminster.  Come on  - 'Here we go, here we go, here we go'!


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

I'd like to see May sauntering in to Dancing Queen.  I mean fucking hell, I still hate her, but allow me that moment.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

BIG DOG IS DOWN! I REPEAT, BIG DOG IS DOWN!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> You cant make it up with this cunt! He wants to stay as PM until October!


LEAVE MEANS LEAVE!


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The TUC needs to call an immediate official demonstration in central London.  Flooding the 'square mile' with placards and banners and striking workers could force a GE and the possibility of breaking Tory dominance in Westminster.  Come on  - 'Here we go, here we go, here we go'!



Meanwhile, back on planet earth...


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The TUC needs to call an immediate official demonstration in central London.  Flooding the 'square mile' with placards and banners and striking workers could force a GE and the possibility of breaking Tory dominance in Westminster.  Come on  - 'Here we go, here we go, here we go'!


I know you're maybe still pissed from your birthday but .


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?



So that he's beats May's time as PM.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

That Chris Philip is on the telly (last seen with Mick Lynch) thinking to myself ‘is he a cunt’?
I need to check.
“Hey Bunny, you’re a frightful cunt aren’t you?”
“Oh yes”
“That Chris Philip, is he a cunt?”
“Does he appear on Television, and is he a Tory?”
“Yes”
“Then he’s a cunt”


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The TUC needs to call an immediate official demonstration in central London.  Flooding the 'square mile' with placards and banners and striking workers could force a GE and the possibility of breaking Tory dominance in Westminster.  Come on  - 'Here we go, here we go, here we go'!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?


a couple more months on the pm salary


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

Dr. Furface said:


> LEAVE MEANS LEAVE!



Get Exit Done


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he wants to stay till the july payroll's done


Close, I reckon. He's notoriously skint, so I suspect he doesn't want to give up the prime ministerial salary. Or the grace and favour accommodation.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> I know you're maybe still pissed from your birthday but .


Aye, you could be right sue, but my world is largely an imaginary one..  not much room for harsh things like reality.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The TUC needs to call an immediate official demonstration in central London.  Flooding the 'square mile' with placards and banners and striking workers could force a GE and the possibility of breaking Tory dominance in Westminster.  Come on  - 'Here we go, here we go, here we go'!


Let's elect Labour, for an austerity-driven coalition with the Lib Dems and a lack of support for any industrial action!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

He'd earn loads more money if he went off on a speaking tour of idk texas and the black sea resorts though. And i'm not convinced 'stay alive for longer than teresa may' is that important either, why would it be given that he thinks he's Churchill.
It seems mad to me anyway, to want to stay in these circumstances, unless its some version of hang in there wait and see what happens. Don't think he will get to do so .


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?



He probably got good odds betting on the departure date months ago.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Some Labour MP, 'we've known for some time that the only functioning cabinet in number 10 has been the drinks cabinet.'


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Let's elect Labour, for an austerity-driven coalition with the Lib Dems and a lack of support for any industrial action!


Catchy! I like it!


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2022)

It's probably been posted aplenty already (haven't read all new the pages on the thread since last evening), but as it is often the case when it comes to Boris, the Daily Star delivers...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Sky interviewing Chris Philp on parliament green, the Billy Hill theme is being played loudly in the background.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)

Greg Clarke has been appointed Secretary of State for Levelling Up.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?


The money.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Do all the resigners get their jobs back if Johnson is made to leave now as in immediately?


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

What are the chances that there will be too much unease about Johnson staying on as caretaker for it to happen? I said last night that he could be the worlds worst caretaker, since he does not take care.

Cummings wants the role to fall to the man with no brain:


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The money.


Nah it’s a shit salary for him he’s used to many multiples of it it’s not that.








						Boris Johnson ‘struggled’ on £164,000 PM's salary, but could earn far more after leaving No10
					

The Prime Minister is widely reputed to have complained about his finances after making up to £800,000 a year as backbench MP. As he faces life outside Downing Street, his income is likely to increase dramatically




					inews.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

My 13 year old's class cheered when told by their teacher that Johnson has resigned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Do all the resigners get their jobs back if Johnson is made to leave now as in immediately?


no


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

Cummings is right.
Johnson wants to be in charge, hope for a war or something, say the landscape has changed, introduce a state of emergency or something and continue.
The Assange/Embassy option is what we need.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> still potential fun to be had with Johnson expecting to stay on till September but a sizeable chunk of the party very much opposed. Johnson as "caretaker" could be even more reckless and embarrassing as he really would have nothing to lose.




I was half expecting that letter Sturgeon showed off to be Boris agreeing to a referendum


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

New cabinet incoming?

Which post has Fabricant got


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

There is probably a reasonable chance of an economic emergency in the coming months, since the issues go well beyond inflation/cost of living crisis. The balance of trade is totally fucked, for example.


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?


A few strikes over the summer or an acknowledgement of the new covid wave... Declares some sort of national emergency, decides it's in the country's best interest for him to stay after all...


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2022)

As soon a one door closes a new one opens but swings back to hit you in the face


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2022)

I enjoyed "Bye Bye Baby" being played loudly in the background as the BBC interviewed Ed Davey on College Green


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

To partially answer my own question about caretaker unease, I'm just catching up with the news and see that some tories are already speaking up about this.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Nah it’s a shit salary for him he’s used to many multiples of it it’s not that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. He's not hanging on for a poxy £160k p.a. (pro-rated for the next few months) when he could make 10 times that as an ex-pm on the speaking circuit.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 7, 2022)

Unfortunately for Bozo, being allowed to stay on as caretaker PM implies a level of trust which he does not enjoy.  Maybe this is why there’s a delay in his announcement - people are explaining this to him now.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> He'd earn loads more money if he went off on a speaking tour of idk texas and the black sea resorts though. And i'm not convinced 'stay alive for longer than teresa may' is that important either...


I've not been following that closely, but is there actually a proposal to execute the cunt? Nice to know.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> What are the chances that there will be too much unease about Johnson staying on as caretaker for it to happen? I said last night that he could be the worlds worst caretaker, since he does not take care.
> 
> Cummings wants the role to fall to the man with no brain:






“YOU LET RAAB DO AN INTERIM PREMIERSHIP”


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> To partially answer my own question about caretaker unease, I'm just catching up with the news and see that some tories are already speaking up about this.


I think that’s why he’s not resigned yet they are fighting it out, trying to make him edit the speech to say he’s leaving now not in several months time.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I enjoyed "Bye Bye Baby" being played loudly in the background as the BBC interviewed Ed Davey on College Green



It was the 'Bye Bye Boris' version.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

The frothing Meekon is right and Boris will claw away and not take his resignation seriously but Raab is not the answer to any question


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Yep. He's not hanging on for a poxy £160k p.a. (pro-rated for the next few months) when he could make 10 times that as an ex-pm on the speaking circuit.


And have loads more fun on tour as well.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I think that’s why he’s not resigned yet they are fighting it out, trying to make him edit the speech to say he’s leaving now not in several months time.



I'd like to think that the caretaker question will be dealt with swiftly and neatly, but I fear that may not be the case. Hope Im wrong as I want that drama to end reasonably quickly.

Delays to speech seem quite normal to me, just fiddling around with wording and waiting for the top of an hour.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Nah it’s a shit salary for him he’s used to many multiples of it it’s not that.


The PM salary is around £160k. If he resigns, his salary will go down to around £80k backbench MP salary. 

If he had a better offer on the table, if someone was offering him jobs/consultancies he'd walk, but his brand is currently too toxic. In the circumstances, he can't afford/doesn't want a pay cut of around £80k pa pro-rata.

But I suspect it's not just about the salary, I suspect it's also about the other perks, the grace and favour accommodation and also not being able to play lord of the manor at Chequers any more. 

He's apparently rented out his London home, so resigning and moving out of Number 10 will pose difficulties for him and his family.

As a London (well, Henley) MP he's not like other MPs who have a home in their constituency in the Home Counties or Yorkshire or wherever that he could move into.

I suspect he can't afford to move out. He's been so reliant for so long on Tory grandees/party donors funding his lifestyle, he lacks the means.









						Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds rent out £1.2million London home to raise cash
					

Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds have taken out a buy-to-let mortgage on their townhouse in London, amid a row over the reported £200,000 refurbishment of their Downing Street flat




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2022)

1pm now. I suspect he's not actually resigning.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> I'd like to think that the caretaker question will be dealt with swiftly and neatly, but I fear that may not be the case. Hope Im wrong as I want that drama to end reasonably quickly.
> 
> Delays to speech seem quite normal to me, just fiddling around with wording and waiting for the top of an hour.


He’s unlikely to stand there & say ‘and I hope to stay here at the helm til October but they might kill me tomorrow idk let’s see”
 Think it needs sorting before the resigning speech.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

At a minimum it looks like there will be a lack of trust that he wont try to pull a stunt at some point. But maybe they figure that there are enough formal mechanisms in place to restrain him.

I'd not chance it if I were them, since as I already said there is a greater chance than usual of some emergency over the summer that requires a 'credible government' in place. Not that they are truly going to get one of those for quite some time whatever they decide about caretaker & timing.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 7, 2022)

hegley said:


> I love that it says:  Awaiting an anticipated statement from the Prime Minister *some time today*.
> 
> Don't they know we've got people to see, things to do, places to go?



The dog is getting extra long walkies this morning.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> He’s unlikely to stand there & say ‘and I hope to stay here at the helm til October but they might kill me tomorrow idk let’s see”
> Think it needs sorting before the resigning speech.



The delay till 1pm does increase the chances that some quibbling is still ongoing I suppose. But he is a stubborn fucker so I dont know as they can really resolve that in that space of time if he remains adamant.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

bojo as a limpet on a rock analogy still holds.  The sure way to remove the limpet is repeated kicking in the kidneys until the grip is released.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> If they're thinking of Braverman etc that's really scraping the barrel tbh.


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2022)

Appointments still being made to cabinet (Greg Clarke, Levelling Up). That doesn't sound like resignation.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> What are the chances that there will be too much unease about Johnson staying on as caretaker for it to happen? I said last night that he could be the worlds worst caretaker, since he does not take care.
> 
> Cummings wants the role to fall to the man with no brain:



I think Cummings maybe has this right. Although as others have observed money will have entered into Johnson's calculations he will try to turn this round somehow. I smell a rat.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 7, 2022)

Another one that thinks Blind Dominic has called it. Even if BoZo genuinely means what he says (and let's face his record is not reassuring). As soon as he is off the podium he will be wondering how he can exploit the situation to his advantage.
Someone needs to grab the fucker and stuff him in the back of an unmarked car at that point.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The PM salary is around £160k. If he resigns, his salary will go down to around £80k backbench MP salary.
> 
> If he had a better offer on the table, if someone was offering him jobs/consultancies he'd walk, but his brand is currently too toxic. In the circumstances, he can't afford/doesn't want a pay cut of around £80k pa pro-rata.
> 
> ...


He really won’t be poorer after leaving office quite the opposite. People will pay mad money just for him to attend their 7 course dinner parties wait and see.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> The delay till 1pm does increase the chances that some quibbling is still ongoing I suppose. But he is a stubborn fucker so I dont know as they can really resolve that in that space of time if he remains adamant.



Alternatively the delay till 1pm is just so they can get the new cabinet announcements in first.

Meanwhile the BBC reports that he has managed to beat Neville Chamberlain


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Another one that thinks Blind Dominic has called it. Even if BoZo genuinely means what he says (and let's face his record is not reassuring). As soon as he is off the podium he will be wondering how he can exploit the situation to his advantage.
> Someone needs to grab the fucker and stuff him in the back boot of an unmarked car at that point and roll it off a cliff.


c4u


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Get Exit Done


Pinched


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> bojo as a limpet on a rock analogy still holds.  The sure way to remove the limpet is repeated kicking in the kidneys until the grip is released.


For those too timid to contemplate repeated kickings other methods may be as effective - flame thrower, skillful use of a blade etc etc.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Pinched


The Metro and the Mirror both used it on their front page headlines today.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Do all the resigners get their jobs back if Johnson is made to leave now as in immediately?


Bobby Ewing.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> What are the chances that there will be too much unease about Johnson staying on as caretaker for it to happen? I said last night that he could be the worlds worst caretaker, since he does not take care.
> 
> Cummings wants the role to fall to the man with no brain:



Well, TBF, Raab as caretaker PM does offer the best chance of completing the electoral evisceration of the Tories. Especially if there's a bitter leadership battle to follow, and Braverman or some other air-headed halfwit ends up in charge.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

Cleverly to be Education Secretary.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wikipedia's servers taking a strain...



x 3


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>




Fuck me vomit inducing


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

If he's resigning why is he still appointing ministers? Is it just so * someone * is in charge of the dept. and is available to sign important things? As in why Defense and DWP ministers stayed on.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

magneze said:


> Appointments still being made to cabinet (Greg Clarke, Levelling Up). That doesn't sound like resignation.


Roy Keane as Chief Whip.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

I had made it a custom of mine to repeatedly refer to this shit Kuenssberg story from October 7th 2021, because of the following quote. I may as well take the opportunity one last time:



> Mr Johnson's close ally Mark Spencer even told us he thought the PM could be in Downing Street for 20 years.











						Johnson and Starmer: More in common than you might think
					

Boris Johnson and Sir Keir Starmer both had good party conferences but face formidable challenges.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> If he's resigning why is he still appointing ministers? Is it just so * someone * is in charge of the dept. and is available to sign important things? As in why Defense and DWP ministers stayed on.


Because he's not (yet) resigning *as Prime Minister*. Just as "leader of the Party".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Resignation time is now 12.30 pm


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

So what happens now? I can’t see him scuttling off to the back benches so is it his exit from politics to the speaking circuit?


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

Starmer on the caretaker question, threatening to bring down the goverment!



> Labour Party leader Sir Keir Starmer is demanding Boris Johnson stand down as PM immediately, saying it's not fair on the country for him to stay on as caretaker prime minister.
> 
> "He needs to go, he can't cling on," Starmer says. "His own party has decided it's time - so they can't inflict him on the country for the next few months."
> 
> ...



11:51 of https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62072419


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Cleverly to be Education Secretary.


This is where it stops being funny i think, that man needs to not be allowed anywhere near making decisions about anything but especially not schools.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Because he's not (yet) resigning *as Prime Minister*. Just as "leader of the Party".



Ta. 

Fucksakes.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

What's Chris Grayling up to these days?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> Starmer on the caretaker question, threatening to bring down the goverment!
> 
> 
> 
> 11:51 of https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62072419


let me at them hold me back


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## andysays (Jul 7, 2022)

tim said:


> Someone boring that I've never heard of because they're untainted.



TBH, they're all tainted to some extent. 

But whoever they eventually choose, there really is a possibility of the process doing even more damage to the Tories than Johnson himself has managed.

And it looks like the next chapter is about to begin...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Roy Keane as Chief Whip.



He'd be good at it


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 331027


think of how much better the subsequent years would have been


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


>



they want him to say he resigns and he refuses to do it


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

I actually don't think he is going to.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

He'll turn up 3 hours late say some bollocks about levelling up and then go back inside


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Cleverly to be Education Secretary.



Only because Johnson learned nominative determinism at Eton.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 7, 2022)

Expecting a "I'm not fucking leaving" scene like Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

guess he already on his second 8ball of the morning

will be gripping than lecturn with a death grip when he appear to ramble on about his achievements


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


>





Dig in Boris lad, dig in


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> He'll turn up 3 hours late say some bollocks about levelling up and then go back inside.



Or, just this again...


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

He’s attempting a world beating departure.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Right, I get the distinction between being PM and being party leader. *Also, this is boris johnson, so anything can happen*. But wtf is this about him reappointing a Cabinet and all the other ministers?  Presumably he'll need the agreement of his party for this tactic of staying on as PM - not technically, but certainly in practice. So what happens if they tell him to fuck off now or get spooked that Labour will do a vonc in him next week? The new interim leader will have to start all over again (or will be stuck with the nonentities and uber loyalists he's appointing today). 

Actually, I had my answer with the bold bit.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

What would Starmer be calling for a vote of no confidence on? If he calls it in terms of no confidence in the government, he'll lose. Conservative MPs would not support that because it would mean a GE, which is the last thing they want.

Can he call for a vote of no confidence in the PM?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What would Starmer be calling for a vote of no confidence on? If he calls it in terms of no confidence in the government, he'll lose. Conservative MPs would not support that because it would mean a GE, which is the last thing they want.
> 
> C*an he call for a vote of no confidence in the PM?*


Yes, afaik.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The PM salary is around £160k. If he resigns, his salary will go down to around £80k backbench MP salary.
> 
> If he had a better offer on the table, if someone was offering him jobs/consultancies he'd walk, but his brand is currently too toxic. In the circumstances, he can't afford/doesn't want a pay cut of around £80k pa pro-rata.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but this is horseshit. You seriously don't think he's been schmoozing for post-PM non-executive directorships and speaking gigs since he took office that'll pay him £160k many times over for probably a few evenings' work a month?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Sky has just switched live to May, who ironically had been booked today for a lecture at the Institute of Government.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What would Starmer be calling for a vote of no confidence on? If he calls it in terms of no confidence in the government, he'll lose. Conservative MPs would not support that because it would mean a GE, which is the last thing they want.
> 
> Can he call for a vote of no confidence in the PM?



He can, but he wouldn't necessarily get it. The government - whatever form that takes - could dick him around and never get around to allowing it to be debated, and even if it was and he won, afaik it would not be binding.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

who said it's going to happen before lunchtime anyway? i need to go and buy milk constitutional crisis hurry up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> who said it's going to happen before lunchtime anyway? i need to go and buy milk constitutional crisis hurry up.



Sky News inside sources has the entertainment booked for 12.30pm.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Time to make a sandwich and a cuppa


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

I have to haul my arse, I will hang on until 12.30 so it’d better happens then.
My prediction is he will try to cling on, maybe a couple of weeks can be agreed, otherwise it is a House of Commons vonc.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Sorry, but this is horseshit. You seriously don't think he's been schmoozing for post-PM non-executive directorships and speaking gigs since he took office that'll pay him £160k many times over for probably a few evenings' work a month?


I've always wondered about this idea of him being broke all the time.  Admittedly he will have some hefty child maintenance payments, though a few of his kids are now adults if I remember correctly.  But he's lived in a world for the last decade or more where pretty much all of his food, accommodation, dining out, cars and holidays have been paid for by us or scummy donors/oligarchs.  Even the fucking wallpaper.  Dunno, maybe profligate rich cunts have other ways of throwing their money away?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sky has just switched live to May, who ironically had been booked today for a lecture at the Institute of Government.



She's going on about following rules and working within the law, it's a corker, timing couldn't be better.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> He really won’t be poorer after leaving office quite the opposite. People will pay mad money just for him to attend their 7 course dinner parties wait and see.


Eventually. But not right now. I suspect that right now he can't afford to give up his prime ministerial role and he doesn't have anywhere to move to because his house is rented out.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

The  lectern is out, I am sitting comfortably, I have a drink poured, let the entertainment commence.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry, I've been working all morning. What the fuck is going on? If he's going, on what authority is he doing a reshuffle?

Bananas. Let it continue


----------



## blairsh (Jul 7, 2022)

The lecterns out!


----------



## blairsh (Jul 7, 2022)

Fast edit


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

JONATHAN PIE IS DOING IT FOR HIM


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

Lol what's Theresa May saying


----------



## gosub (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I've always wondered about this idea of him being broke all the time.  Admittedly he will have some hefty child maintenance payments, though a few of his kids are now adults if I remember correctly.  But he's lived in a world for the last decade or more where pretty much all of his food, accommodation, dining out, cars and holidays have been paid for by us or scummy donors/oligarchs.  Even the fucking wallpaper.  Dunno, maybe profligate rich cunts have other ways of throwing their money away?


As much as he's been living in Grace and Favour, don't think he's got any property left.  So he's got a reduction in standard of living , and increase in the cost of living and nowhere to live.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

Bollocks to the lectern. I want to see Larry.
Preferably clawing the face off a Tory.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

BBC live updates page thing:



> The powerful backbench 1922 Committee of Conservative MPs decides the Tory leadership timetable and will meet later.
> 
> Some MPs are pushing for the process to be shortened, with members being given perhaps a month, rather than all summer, to decide the new leader in order to get Boris Johnson out of No 10 quicker.
> 
> One source says: "It won't matter if he says he will stay on until Autumn."


12:06 entry https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62072419


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 7, 2022)

To me... To you


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

I feel like last time, the lectern was standing vacant for quite a while before anything happened.

#metaphor, probably


----------



## gosub (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Bollocks to the lectern. I want to see Larry.
> Preferably clawing the face off a Tory.


 didn't lLarry resign yesterday?


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I've always wondered about this idea of him being broke all the time.  Admittedly he will have some hefty child maintenance payments, though a few of his kids are now adults if I remember correctly.  But he's lived in a world for the last decade or more where pretty much all of his food, accommodation, dining out, cars and holidays have been paid for by us or scummy donors/oligarchs.  Even the fucking wallpaper.  Dunno, maybe profligate rich cunts have other ways of throwing their money away?



I don't doubt he's spunked more money down the drain than most of us will ever see, but there's always a magic money tree somewhere for cunts like him.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

BBC makes use of a helicopter so they can show us how "Higgeldy Piggeldy the whole complex is". (Downing Street)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Apparently No. 10 put out a call for MPs to gather in Downing Street to show their support, only about 30 have turned-up.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Sorry, but this is horseshit. You seriously don't think he's been schmoozing for post-PM non-executive directorships and speaking gigs since he took office that'll pay him £160k many times over for probably a few evenings' work a month?


Of course he has. But right now his brand is toxic. He'll benefit in the long run, for sure. But I suspect that right now he's too skint to voluntarily take the £80k pay cut and move out.

He's been trying to get Tory grandees and party donors to pay for everything such as decorating, a nanny to look after his child and a tree house for said child. 

He currently doesn't have the means to keep himself in the style to which he and 'Carrie Antoinette' have become accustomed.

At best, the most he can hope for at this precise moment in time, is to sign a book deal and get a big advance.

His phone isn't ringing off the hook right now with companies offering him consultancies and seats on the board.

He'll probably get lucrative gigs in future, but not right now. If he was being offered big bucks elsewhere, he would've walked by now, because his track record, personally and professionally has demonstrated that at his core he's always about self-interest.

The fact that he hasn't walked sooner, that he's being pushed by record numbers of ministers/PPSes resigning and lobbying for him to leave is highly suggestive that he doesn't have a better offer on the table.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 7, 2022)

BBC stream is like it's the trooping of the colour or something


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 7, 2022)

Those summer months are pretty much money for nothing what with all the holidays. Bet his office runs up a spectacular amount of bills though, expenses paid. Lecture/speaking and consultancy has to be booked too.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 7, 2022)

Cabinet meeting at 3pm today I have heard


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> BBC live updates page thing:
> 
> 
> 12:06 entry https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62072419


All these MPs giving it the full bravado and moralising.

Quick question: at what point did you realise that serial liar, bully and narcissist Biris Johnson was, in fact, a serial liar, bully and narcissist, and what should the electorate make of your judgement that it took you all so long?


----------



## Flavour (Jul 7, 2022)

THE LECTERN AUDIO IS WORKING COME OUT NOW DICKHEAD


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> BBC stream is like it's the trooping of the colour or something



Yeah I've binned it for Sky.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

Carrie looks very happy.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

HERE HE IS!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Cabinet meeting at 3pm today I have heard


Invitations will be sent at 2:55pm.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 7, 2022)

The deluded twat!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Cabinet meeting at 3pm today I have heard


Invitations will be sent at 2:55pm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Cabinet meeting at 3pm today I have heard


In the snug at the Red lion apparently


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

He says he's staying until a new leader is elected.

I wonder if that will actually happen.


----------



## Flavour (Jul 7, 2022)

Let me speak to the people of Ukraine!!!!!


----------



## blairsh (Jul 7, 2022)

Okay i want him to fuck off now.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

bye bye Boris


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

What bastards all these resigning ministers are, stopping him from delivering on his MASSIVE mandate, saving the Ukrainians and ... um ... unleashing Britain's potential?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Flavour said:


> Let me speak to the people of Ukraine!!!!!


What, the ones he's refused entry to?


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 7, 2022)

No contrition or anything, just those errant parliamentary colleagues making the wrong decision.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

He thinks he has done a proper bang up job doesn't he?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> HERE HE IS!




6 more months of winter!


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> What bastards all these resigning ministers are, stopping him from delivering on his MASSIVE mandate, saving the Ukrainians and ... um ... unleashing Britain's potential?


Was saving Ukraine in the manifesto?


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Herd instinct! Arrogant fucking cunt!


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 7, 2022)

SHOW SOME CONTRITION YOU ODIOUS SHITHEAD.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> What bastards all these resigning ministers are, stopping him from delivering on his MASSIVE mandate, saving the Ukrainians and ... um ... unleashing Britain's potential?


Britain should be a buccaneering nation, and I look forward to Boris Johnson walking the plank


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> SHOW SOME CONTRITION YOU ODIOUS SHITHEAD.


Bit late in the day to expect that


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Fuck me, 'herd instinct'!  Full of humility isn't he?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Yep. He's not hanging on for a poxy £160k p.a. (pro-rated for the next few months) when he could make 10 times that as an ex-pm on the speaking circuit.


But that's potential future earnings. He rented his house out, so he doesn't have anywhere to go if he has to move out of Number 10 today, or imminently.

And at the moment, his brand is toxic. If there was a better offer on the table from the private sector right now he would walk without a backwards glance.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Britain should be a buccaneering nation, and I look forward to Boris Johnson walking the plank



Now that all his ministers have used him as the plank, you mean?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

why did i wait in for this


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2022)

Loving the boos


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Now that all his ministers have used him as the plank, you mean?


Has therese coffey quit?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 7, 2022)

Quite a lot of booing, wish it were accompanied by tomato throwing, or maybe gunfire


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why did i wait in for this


Hope over experience


----------



## Flavour (Jul 7, 2022)

He's really taken quite a few leaves from the Trump book. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why did i wait in for this



What were you expecting?


----------



## Flavour (Jul 7, 2022)

"our future together is golden" hahahahahahahah what a fucking twat


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

I was hoping it would end with him clinging onto the lectern for dear life and having to be prised off by the coppers.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Has therese coffee quit?


I see not Why Therese Coffey stayed in the cabinet


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

Herd it through the grapevine 🤣


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> He says he's staying until a new leader is elected.
> 
> I wonder if that will actually happen.


Same. 

staying until a new leader is elected = not actually leaving yet.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

He called his colleagues a herd of idiots and confirmed he wants to stay on as PM until they pick a new one. very strange man.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

He had the same tone as a newly elected PM.  What an utter cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Flavour said:


> "our future together is golden" hahahahahahahah what a fucking twat


What a fucking shower that vile worm is


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Leader of the West.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Leader of the West.


Fucking laughing stock of the west more like


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 7, 2022)

Smug arrogance even to the very end


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

what would need to happen for them to just install Raab now ? Is his role as stand-in only activated if the PM has an unfortunate accident or something?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> what would need to happen for them to just install Raab now ?


A miracle


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> what would need to happen for them to just install Raab now ?


BLOOD


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 7, 2022)

Disappointed he didn't cry.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

They used to talk about the 'character question'. And here we are.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> What's Chris Grayling up to these days?


I snorted and then guffawed! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Leader of the West.


World beating ego


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

bbc reporting it as a done deal, settled.   Fucking toads.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

BBC newsfolk seem to be uncritically reporting how obviously disappointed BJ is about not being able to continue with his noble, ambitious and massive programme of nation-benefiting achievements.

Can anyone name a single concrete thing the lazy cunt has achieved in office, or a time when he showed any signs of having any plan whatsoever for one?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Only because Johnson learned nominative determinism at Eton.


Nominative determinism. Johnson. 🤣


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

Starmer’s move now.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Plenty Tory types want him gone immediately.  GE on the way i reckon.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

I am amazed at how many seem to be following it on the BBC, when Sky is so much better, IMO.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Plenty Tory types want him gone immediately.  *GE on the way i reckon.*



Not a chance.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Starmer’s move now.


All the tories he just wound up by going on about the herd are likely to set a fast timetable now.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 7, 2022)

Adam Boulton on Sky is being a lot more cynical re the speech and the potential outcomes. Rigby was a bit emo.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 7, 2022)

That 'herd mentality' line was classic narcissism. A thing of terrible beauty 

Keep going you pathetic cunt


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> What were you expecting?


I think i was hoping madly for some different tone of voice from that one, like he might try to be statesmanlike or something, or look sad.  instead it was exactly the same upbeat hollow shitfest as every other time i've ever had to hear him speak.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


>



out of the land of midnight and shadows we were returning to walk the morning liyiyite :-D


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Alan Boulton on Sky thinks there's a good chance the party will whittle it down to two, the least popular will drop out, and a new leader will take over before the summer recess, meaning bye, bye Boris.

This, of course, is the logical thing to do now.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> what would need to happen for them to just install Raab now ? Is his role as stand-in only activated if the PM has an unfortunate accident or something?



He stays until there's a new Tory leader. The 1922 committee could arrange for a new one to be appointed next week with e.g. a fixed 3 month term until the proper leadership election is completed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I think i was hoping madly for some different tone of voice from that one, like he might try to be statesmanlike or something, or look sad.  instead it was exactly the same upbeat hollow shitfest as every other time i've ever had to hear him speak.



Oh, no wonder you were disappointed.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Alan Boulton on Sky thinks there's a good chance the party will whittle it down to two, the least popular will drop out, and a new leader will take over before the summer recess, meaning bye, bye Boris.
> 
> This, of course, is the logical thing to do now.



No chance IMO. They tried that with May and it masked her election campaigning deficiencies, so they won't be in a hurry to do it again


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> He stays until there's a new Tory leader. The 1922 committee could arrange for a new one to be appointed next week with e.g. a fixed 3 month term until the proper leadership election is completed.


oh. that sounds like it might happen next then.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 7, 2022)

Cunt is playing for time watch this space


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

He means a herd….of snakes?
But the correct term is a den or a pit, and he is supposed to be an educated wordsmith.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Of course he has. But right now his brand is toxic. He'll benefit in the long run, for sure. But I suspect that right now he's too skint to voluntarily take the £80k pay cut and move out.
> 
> He's been trying to get Tory grandees and party donors to pay for everything such as decorating, a nanny to look after his child and a tree house for said child.
> 
> ...



I just don't buy this. He hasn't left sooner because he's spent his life believing beyond doubt that he deserves to be wherever he is and wherever he wants to be. And because he's a populist and is gambling on the fact that many of the people who voted for the party under his leadership will still prefer him to the ministers who've deserted him, most of whom the average person won't have even heard of. And even if he doesn't have ready access to vast amounts of cash, he's born and bred at the heart of the establishment and supremely well connected: the idea that he has to stay put or he won't have anywhere to live is ludicrous.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> No chance IMO. They tried that with May and it masked her election campaigning deficiencies, so they won't be in a hurry to do it again



No one knows, although Boulton is more of an expert than us lot.


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Cunt is playing for time watch this space


Yeah. This. There's plenty of steam left in this runaway train.

It's all still a joke to him.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I think i was hoping madly for some different tone of voice from that one, like he might try to be statesmanlike or something, or look sad.  instead it was exactly the same upbeat hollow shitfest as every other time i've ever had to hear him speak.



Statesmanlike lol.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> BBC newsfolk seem to be uncritically reporting how obviously disappointed BJ is about not being able to continue with his noble, ambitious and massive programme of nation-benefiting achievements.
> 
> Can anyone name a single concrete thing the lazy cunt has achieved in office, or a time when he showed any signs of having any plan whatsoever for one?




Exposing how deeply embedded rape culture is in Westminster?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> BBC newsfolk seem to be uncritically reporting how obviously disappointed BJ is about not being able to continue with his noble, ambitious and massive programme of nation-benefiting achievements.
> 
> Can anyone name a single concrete thing the lazy cunt has achieved in office, or a time when he showed any signs of having any plan whatsoever for one?


showing how wrong people have been for decades in seeing neville chamberlain as the worst prime minister of the last hundred years


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Exposing how deeply embedded rape culture is in Westminster?





Pickman's model said:


> showing how wrong people have been for decades in seeing neville chamberlain as the worst prime minister of the last hundred years



You're quite right. I've gravely underestimated him.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> It's all still a joke to him.


Yep thats what it was with the speech, the smirk hasn't moved from his face at all, same smug half laughing expression as its always been. Probably nothing could ever move it then. Quite fascinating as a specimen of a human but would like to never see again.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> He means a herd….of snakes?


In normal circumstances, it's astonishing that a PM could refer to a cabinet member as a snake and then to the parliamentary party as a herd.  Tory MPs will be irked by the latter, but it's no more than passing midge bite in the mire johnson has created.  I mean, fucking hell, gove _is _a snake and we've seen tory mps behaving _exactly _like a herd in the last 48 hours.  But still.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am amazed at how many seem to be following it on the BBC, when Sky is so much better, IMO.


our tv still on 405 lines 😉


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> it's astonishing that a PM could refer to a cabinet member as a snake and then to the parliamentary party as a herd. Tory MPs will be irked by the latter,


It seems odd he'd do this, considering he wants them to let him stay til september.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> our tv still on 405 lines 😉



Shame the last VHF 405 line transmitters were switch off back in the 1980s.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

"Even if things seem dark now, our future together is golden.." His parting shot.  Even Rasputin died eventually, this fucker plans to be around indefinitely


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> "Even if things seem dark now, our future together is golden.." His parting shot.  Even Rasputin died eventually, this fucker plans to be around indefinitely


If he left parliament and got a real job he might actually have to do some work. God forbid.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

My fear here is that, seen from the pov of the Conservative Party, Johnson represents another successful chapter, an unbroken link in power from 2010.

First they had to 'share' power with the libdems, but it wasn't sharing at all and it destroyed the libdems to be part of it. Then they solved the internal eurosceptic problem with the Brexit vote, neutralising UKIP at the same time, then they solved the remainer problem with Johnson. Each time they have been able to jettison the incumbent mid-term with time to regroup and win the next election. If they do that again, then from a CP point of view, Johnson will have been a success.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Shame the last VHF 405 line transmitters were switch off back in the 1980s.


Mere detail  -  pedant.  The signals are very slow where i live, taking several years to reach our aerial


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> they had to 'share' power with the libdems, but it wasn't sharing at all


it was though, the Lib Dems were enthusiastic participants in the coalition government.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> It seems odd he'd do this, considering he wants them to let him stay til september.



1. For him, anything is preferable to taking responsibility himself.
2. If they force him out sooner now, they're just proving what a nest of vipers they are.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> it was though, the Lib Dems were enthusiastic participants in the coalition government.


Following the Tory 'austerity' agenda. They got a vote on PR that they lost (remember that? Few people do. ), they got fixed term parliaments, which has already been ditched. and, um... They weren't in control of a single major government department. Oh, except 'business'. What does the business secretary even do?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 7, 2022)

Finally stopped watching Sky News, I can’t bear the repeated replaying of his speech, once is enough.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Cabinet meeting at 3pm today I have heard


In a phone box somewhere?


----------



## gosub (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Alan Boulton on Sky thinks there's a good chance the party will whittle it down to two, the least popular will drop out, and a new leader will take over before the summer recess, meaning bye, bye Boris.
> 
> This, of course, is the logical thing to do now.


Does make wonder what the point of conservative party membership actully is....if you don't get a say on policy or leadership


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Following the Tory 'austerity' agenda. They got a vote on PR that they lost (remember that? Few people do. ), they got fixed term parliaments, which has already been ditched. and, um... They weren't in control of a single major government department. Oh, except 'business'. What does the business secretary even do?


the agenda was theirs too.


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

gosub said:


> Does make wonder what the point of conservative party membership actully is....if you don't get a say on policy or leadership


Should be pretty obvious why they don't get a say this time, no?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Following the Tory 'austerity' agenda. They got a vote on PR that they lost (remember that? Few people do. ), they got fixed term parliaments, which has already been ditched. and, um... They weren't in control of a single major government department. Oh, except 'business'. What does the business secretary even do?


10p for a plastic bag. The totemic Lib Dem policy of the austerity era (didn't they trade this for the bedroom tax or something odious?).


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> It seems odd he'd do this, considering he wants them to let him stay til september.


Yep.  We're probably back to the frog and scorpion, it's in my nature.  Narcissism getting in the way of even his medium term personal goals.  

AKA, he just can't fucking stop himself.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They got a vote on PR that they lost (remember that? Few people do. ),


I remember it because it was a useless prize, since the main party campaigning for people to vote yes were hated at the time for enabling a tory government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My fear here is that, seen from the pov of the Conservative Party, Johnson represents another successful chapter, an unbroken link in power from 2010.
> 
> First they had to 'share' power with the libdems, but it wasn't sharing at all and it destroyed the libdems to be part of it. Then they solved the internal eurosceptic problem with the Brexit vote, neutralising UKIP at the same time, then they solved the remainer problem with Johnson. Each time they have been able to jettison the incumbent mid-term with time to regroup and win the next election. If they do that again, then from a CP point of view, Johnson will have been a success.


fuck me that's in batshit conspiracy land. who is this 'they' you're talking of, who managed to swing the referendum for leave and succeeded in dumping cameron?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

... in fact, 'he just can't fucking stop himself' has been the theme of the last few years, right through the tens of thousands of Covid deaths through to today.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

You need a business secretary otherwise the interests of this marginalised and vulnerable community would be ignored by policy.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

"[W]e must keep levelling up, keep unleashing the potential of every part of the United Kingdom, and if we can do that in this country, we will be the most prosperous in Europe." 

Record use of food banks, broken NHS, people overworked for shit pay, identical half-empty high streets, underfunded education system, cuts, cuts, cuts. Storm the fucking barricades.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My fear here is that, seen from the pov of the Conservative Party, Johnson represents another successful chapter, an unbroken link in power from 2010.
> 
> First they had to 'share' power with the libdems, but it wasn't sharing at all and it destroyed the libdems to be part of it. Then they solved the internal eurosceptic problem with the Brexit vote, neutralising UKIP at the same time, then they solved the remainer problem with Johnson. Each time they have been able to jettison the incumbent mid-term with time to regroup and win the next election. If they do that again, then from a CP point of view, Johnson will have been a success.



Somehow the next conservative regime is seen as a fresh new party despite erm, many of the cabinet being in it last time. 

Absolute shambles 



littlebabyjesus said:


> Following the Tory 'austerity' agenda. They got a vote on PR that they lost (remember that? Few people do. ), they got fixed term parliaments, which has already been ditched. and, um... They weren't in control of a single major government department. Oh, except 'business'. What does the business secretary even do?




AV not PR. AV is shit and the campaigning was spectacularly lacklustre even by its proponents.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Just heard a Don Valley resident (with a proper working class accent) bemoaning the loss of Bojo and expressing concern about who's "gunna rule" us next!  Struggling to articulate how listening to this made me feel (as a former Yorkshire type).  There is a lot wrong with the world imho.  Pass the bottle.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> the agenda was theirs too.


Either way, that doesn't change the fact that the Tories got to do exactly what they wanted having taken control of every significant government department, then followed it up with an outright win in the next election. Seen from a Conservative Party pov, those were good years.


----------



## gosub (Jul 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> Should be pretty obvious why they don't get a say this time, no?


coz they did last time or the time before that and it turned out really well?


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Either way, that doesn't change the fact that the Tories got to do exactly what they wanted having taken control of every significant government department, then followed it up with an outright win in the next election. Seen from a Conservative Party pov, those were good years.


sure, but it's important not to let the Lib Dems off the hook - otherwise you find yourself in ludicrous positions like imagining they could be part of some kind of 'progressive alliance'


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They got a vote on PR that they lost (remember that? Few people do. ), t


Yeah as said they didnt event get the PR vote that was so central to their platform, it was a watered down vote on the Alternative Vote system, which IMO is even worse than first past the post and proved just what total pushovers the LDs were


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> "[W]e must keep levelling up, keep unleashing the potential of every part of the United Kingdom, and if we can do that in this country, we will be the most prosperous in Europe."
> 
> Record use of food banks, broken NHS, people overworked for shit pay, identical half-empty high streets, underfunded education system, cuts, cuts, cuts. Storm the fucking barricades.



Don't forget the worst economic growth rate in Europe - 0.0%.

I mean, I think growth rates are an unsustainable and bullshit way to measure progress anyway. But even for someone who doesn't give a shit about all the appalling social decay and destruction you've referred to, zero growth demonstrates that this shower haven't even succeeded at the one fucking thing Tories are supposed to be good at* and think matters.

* although they're in good company, given that sooner or later _every _Tory government tanks the economy in complete contradiction to their supposed ability to manage it well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They got a vote on PR that they lost (remember that? Few people do. )


I remember it was a vote on AV


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Just heard a Don Valley resident (with a proper working class accent) bemoaning the loss of Bojo and expressing concern about who's "gunna rule" us next!  Struggling to articulate how listening to this made me feel (as a former Yorkshire type).  There is a lot wrong with the world imho.  Pass the bottle.


It’s sickening to hear isn’t it?


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> sure, but it's important not to let the Lib Dems off the hook - otherwise you find yourself in ludicrous positions like imagining they could be part of some kind of 'progressive alliance'



To be fair, saying whatever the people they're currently in bed with want to hear is the Lib Dems one great skill, so they'd probably be as effective-slash-inconsequential (delete as appropriate) in a 'progressive alliance' as they were in the coalition.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> our tv still on 405 lines 😉


probably less than the number of lines that Downing St appears to be on.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Just heard a Don Valley resident (with a proper working class accent) bemoaning the loss of Bojo and expressing concern about who's "gunna rule" us next!  Struggling to articulate how listening to this made me feel (as a former Yorkshire type).  There is a lot wrong with the world imho.  Pass the bottle.



I don't think that denigrating voters is terribly productive. They voted for Johnson because they regarded the Labour offering as worse.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I remember it was a vote on AV


I stand corrected. Several times. 

tbh I only just remember that it happened at all.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't think that denigrating voters is terribly productive. They voted for Johnson because they regarded the Labour offering as worse.



How is expressing frustration at working-class people imagining the Tories give a fuck about them denigrating anyone? 

(I don't disagree that Labour bears as much if not more responsibility for creating a situation in which wc Don Valley residents could even consider voting Tory, though)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> * although they're in good company, given that sooner or later _every _Tory government tanks the economy in complete contradiction to their supposed ability to manage it well.


It is odd how this myth is so enduring.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> It’s sickening to hear isn’t it?


Appalling Sprocket.  An area of heavy industry and coal mines which had nothing but the shit kicked out of it from the 1970s onwards.  How our side recovers from bluewall crap is an important question.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I stand corrected. Several times.
> 
> tbh I only just remember that it happened at all.


Heh, yeah, sorry, hadn't seen the other replies at the time!


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't think that denigrating voters is terribly productive. They voted for Johnson because they regarded the Labour offering as worse.


Is this a tory supporter talking about denigrating voters? ffs.  Your lot started as an organisation who hated any form of wc democracy, or indeed any form of democracy at all. What a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> How is expressing frustration at working-class people imagining the Tories give a fuck about them denigrating anyone?
> 
> (I don't disagree that Labour bears as much if not more responsibility for creating a situation in which wc Don Valley residents could even consider voting Tory, though)


You've just answered your own question.

It would be absolutely hilarious if Durham police issue Starmer with a FPN today, which would result in the simultaneous resignations of the PM and the leader of the opposition.


----------



## starfish (Jul 7, 2022)

Does he get to keep/take the wallpaper?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Is this a tory supporter talking about denigrating voters? ffs.  Your lot started as an organisation who hated any form of wc democracy, or indeed any form of democracy at all. What a fucking hypocrite.


Nope, I'm not a Conservative supporter, enough is enough. Johnson should have resigned when the FPN was issued. You are a dickhead.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Just heard a Don Valley resident (with a proper working class accent) bemoaning the loss of Bojo and expressing concern about who's "gunna rule" us next!  Struggling to articulate how listening to this made me feel (as a former Yorkshire type).  There is a lot wrong with the world imho.  Pass the bottle.


Its the media, they don’t ever state facts, it’s never been spelled out clearly that those local labour council budget cuts come from the Tories/central government. So folks blame the local government. My local area is a case in point, 10 years ago my middle-sized town had a library, a sizeable sports centre and a swimming pool. All now demolished, in their place some waste land and a Lidl. We’re a commercial canal town and the canal is deep and in many places impossible to escape from so I find this criminal, kids needs to know how to swim. We’ve been left out of the levelling up fund. The town has recently gone lib dem after being labour for ever. Because the man who stood for lib dems is a local hero, since he started his litterbusters scheme the place is spotless and he’s still out there filling up bin bags. I doubt it’ll ever go Tory, the younger generations were made to swear to never vote Tory by their parents and grandparents, because we were once a mining town. I compare us with Lammys Labour constituency, Tottenham where I used to live, London gets the money, the north gets crumbs, several millions spent refurbing the library (which is amazing) and the swimming pool I think is being refurbed now.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 7, 2022)

Poor old Boris, you'll not get another one who will give you so many laughs. Just look what happened over the pond when Trump was booted out the only laughs we have got from Biden is when he falls over.

Its a sad day for comedy


----------



## ChrisD (Jul 7, 2022)

gosub said:


> As much as he's been living in Grace and Favour, don't think he's got any property left.  So he's got a reduction in standard of living , and increase in the cost of living and nowhere to live.


He's probably promised the use of Chequers for his kids ( Def plural) birthday parties this summer


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Nope, I'm not a Conservative supporter, enough is enough. Johnson should have resigned when the FPN was issued. You are a dickhead.


i don't come to these boards often enough to keep abreast of your political development sas' - but you have certainly (and shamefully) long been a Tory apologist.  However, i am happy to withdraw my petty insult now that  rationality has seeped into your thinking


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My fear here is that, seen from the pov of the Conservative Party, Johnson represents another successful chapter, an unbroken link in power from 2010.
> 
> First they had to 'share' power with the libdems, but it wasn't sharing at all and it destroyed the libdems to be part of it. Then they solved the internal eurosceptic problem with the Brexit vote, neutralising UKIP at the same time, then they solved the remainer problem with Johnson. Each time they have been able to jettison the incumbent mid-term with time to regroup and win the next election. If they do that again, then from a CP point of view, Johnson will have been a success.



You forgot the part where they gave the DUP a billion quid. Johnson didn’t need that. He is their success story. Fortunately/Unfortunately he’s also a liability.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

1%er said:


> Poor old Boris, you'll not get another one who will give you so many laughs. Just look what happened over the pond when Trump was booted out the only laughs we have got from Biden is when he falls over.
> 
> Its a sad day for comedy



You say that, but just wait until the rule of Prime Minister Nadine Dorries begins.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Loving the fact that most news anchors/pundits are basically outright mocking Johnson.

"trying to end on a positive note, there, when he is, in fact, announcing his resignation as Prime Minister"
"...some still wondering if he truly understands what has happened"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2022)

ChrisD said:


> He's probably promised the use of Chequers for his kids ( Def plural) birthday parties this summer


I wonder if he timed the conceptions with summer birthday parties in mind.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Don't forget the worst economic growth rate in Europe - 0.0%.
> 
> I mean, I think growth rates are an unsustainable and bullshit way to measure progress anyway. But even for someone who doesn't give a shit about all the appalling social decay and destruction you've referred to, zero growth demonstrates that this shower haven't even succeeded at the one fucking thing Tories are supposed to be good at* and think matters.
> 
> * although they're in good company, given that sooner or later _every _Tory government tanks the economy in complete contradiction to their supposed ability to manage it well.



What’s important is the right people get and stay rich which is something the Conservatives are very good at.

The total media and institutional control by the right and Tories has only got worse since the 80s and as capitalism has got ever deeper embedded in the system. Even channel 4 only manages a tiny bit of protest and complaints to the narrative


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 7, 2022)

Has Johnson released a written statement yet, and does it explicitly say "I resign"?

Read the transcript of his speech back, cos he sure as hell doesn't say it.  All he says is the process of electing a new leader should begin.

Cue Trumpist moves to delegitimise the selection procedure.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 7, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> You say that, but just wait until the rule of Prime Minister Nadine Dorries begins.


It will make no difference to me I live in the Northeast of Brazil, that is why I like politicians who make me laugh


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

1%er said:


> It will make no difference to me I live in the Northeast of Brazil, that is why I like politicians who make me laugh


You don't see  the foodbank users here laughing, or the people who can't even afford to cook what they get from the foodbank. Hilarious.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 7, 2022)

Looking at it from a distance (well over 7,500 Km away) am I crazy to think someone like Ben Wallace will be seen as a safe pair of hands


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Just heard a Don Valley resident (with a proper working class accent) bemoaning the loss of Bojo and expressing concern about who's "gunna rule" us next!  Struggling to articulate how listening to this made me feel (as a former Yorkshire type).  There is a lot wrong with the world imho.  Pass the bottle.


Woman on yesterday from a now Tory seat.
' he hasn't had a chance to be a great leader cos of COVID and ukraine' .
Not sure how my telly survives sometimes.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> You don't see  the foodbank users here laughing, or the people who can't even afford to cook what they get from the foodbank. Hilarious.


The poverty I witness here makes the UK look like the land of milk and honey, I bet given the chance millions of people from here would be on the first boat


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

1%er said:


> Looking at it from a distance (well over 7,500 Km away) am I crazy to think someone like Ben Wallace will be seen as a safe pair of hands


Compared to Jair Bolsonaro, Rees-Mogg would be considered a safe pair of hands.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

1%er said:


> Looking at it from a distance (well over 7,500 Km away) am I crazy to think someone like Ben Wallace will be seen as a safe pair of hands


yes


----------



## 1%er (Jul 7, 2022)

contadino said:


> Compared to Jair Bolsonaro, Rees-Mogg would be considered a safe pair of hands.


Absolutely right, that is why I live where I do. What happens in Brasilia doesn't have much effect up here, people here tend to goven themselves


----------



## 1%er (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> yes


Who then? Name names


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Woman on yesterday from a now Tory seat.
> ' he hasn't had a chance to be a great leader cos of COVID and ukraine' .
> Not sure how my telly survives sometimes.




“Leadership delayed due to wrong kind of crisis on the line”


----------



## stdP (Jul 7, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Has Johnson released a written statement yet, and does it explicitly say "I resign"?



Are we sure we want a written statement? Have we had this one yet?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Can imagine the drafting of his resignation speech with his courtiers:

'Are you sure you want to say _herd _prime minister'
- yes, I jolly well do.  The absolute fucking shower of backstabbing...
'Fine, fine, _sigh_,  herd it is.  Anyway, any thoughts about your leaving do?'


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2022)

stdP said:


> Are we sure we want a written statement? Have we had this one yet?


No, Blojob should be under "Twats".


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

pinkmonkey said:


> Its the media, they don’t ever state facts, it’s never been spelled out clearly that those local labour council budget cuts come from the Tories/central government. So folks blame the local government. My local area is a case in point, 10 years ago my middle-sized town had a library, a sizeable sports centre and a swimming pool. All now demolished, in their place some waste land and a Lidl. We’re a commercial canal town and the canal is deep and in many places impossible to escape from so I find this criminal, kids needs to know how to swim. We’ve been left out of the levelling up fund. The town has recently gone lib dem after being labour for ever. Because the man who stood for lib dems is a local hero, since he started his litterbusters scheme the place is spotless and he’s still out there filling up bin bags. I doubt it’ll ever go Tory, the younger generations were made to swear to never vote Tory by their parents and grandparents, because we were once a mining town. I compare us with Lammys Labour constituency, Tottenham where I used to live, London gets the money, the north gets crumbs, several millions spent refurbing the library (which is amazing) and the swimming pool I think is being refurbed now.


You are overlooking the real problem, one left unaddressed by both Labour and Conservative governments, which is forcing companies like Apple, Google, Amazon etc to pay their proper amount of tax. A few extra billion would go a long way.

There also needs to be a very strict limit of whom, and how much, donations to political parties are made. 

You mention spending, our wonderful government here in Scotland has cut £100m from the health budget, at the same time as seeking to bring down the absolutely horrific waiting lists in a matter of months.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Can imagine the drafting of his resignation speech with his courtiers:
> 
> 'Are you sure you want to say _herd _prime minister'
> - yes, I jolly well do.  The absolute fucking shower of backstabbing...
> 'Fine, fine, _sigh_,  herd it is.  Anyway, any thoughts about your leaving do?'


Pretty sure a large portion of his speech wasn't what was written down in front of him.

Including that bit.


----------



## Knotted (Jul 7, 2022)

The PM was met with cheers from family and staff as he made his resignation speech outside No 10.

Even his own family. Bloody 'ell that's harsh.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pretty sure a large portion of his speech wasn't what was written down in front of him.
> 
> Including that bit.


Maybe he just misread 'herd'. Should have been 'turds'.


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

Been too busy with work this morning. But he's staying on, until new leader elected I gather. 


Which will take a few months. So only time for a couple of dozen more scandals, fuckups and examples of mendacity to come out then.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2022)

So is this any different to what would have happened if/when the 1922 committee altered the rules on Monday and a Vote of (no) Confidence happened? Or would a VONC have kicked him out and had Raab take over until someone new was elected?


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

mis posted sorry


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

I don't see the need for a protracted leadership contest. MPs will know now who they would support.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 7, 2022)

Still managing to make the tories look disorganised and untrustworthy. Good work


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't see the need for a protracted leadership contest. MPs will know now who they would support.


Are the members not meant to get a vote or something?


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> You are overlooking the real problem, one left unaddressed by both Labour and Conservative governments, which is forcing companies like Apple, Google, Amazon etc to pay their proper amount of tax. A few extra billion would go a long way.
> 
> There also needs to be a very strict limit of whom, and how much, donations to political parties are made.
> 
> You mention spending, our wonderful government here in Scotland has cut £100m from the health budget, at the same time as seeking to bring down the absolutely horrific waiting lists in a matter of months.


The state of the NHS in my part of Scotland is diabolical.  Two recent examples: my elderly neighbour tripped over our small dog whilst looking after it whilst i was away in Dundee for the day(i know).  She dragged herself to the phone and called an ambulance at 8:00pm, but one did not arrive for over three hours!   She was then taken to an Infirmary 50 miles away with a suspected serious hip injury, and spent several more hours in severe pain before being treated..
 my own situation is as bad if not as urgent.  i have been  placed on a long waiting list for an orthotic boot because no surgical option is available (to aleviate pain) caused by  a walking disability resulting from an ancient injury.  
Both these examples could be easily remedied by a good injection of tax funded cash to recruit and retain more staff.  The wealthy need to start stumping up, and pretty damned quickly.


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't see the need for a protracted leadership contest. MPs will know now who they would support.


The membership decide, not the MPs


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't see the need for a protracted leadership contest. MPs will know now who they would support.


presumably they won't all support the same person though


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2022)

John Major’s letter to Brady advising him to fuck Johnson off pronto


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 7, 2022)

The cheek of thanking the NHS in his speech, people who desperately need paying properly without having to resort to industrial action


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2022)

tim said:


> The membership decide, not the MPs



Is it the same if the 1922 vote to kick him out?


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> John Major’s letter to Brady advising him to fuck Johnson off pronto



Major absolutely detests Johnson. All adds to the fun/chaos.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't see the need for a protracted leadership contest. MPs will know now who they would support.


From the wider Tory perspective - ie getting things together to win the next election - I'm not sure a slow transition is a bad thing. Provides distance between the new regime and Johnson. The country can bob along without a government for a couple of months.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The state of the NHS in my part of Scotland is diabolical.  Two recent examples: my elderly neighbour tripped over our small dog whilst looking after it whilst i was away in Dundee for the day(i know).  She dragged herself to the phone and called an ambulance at 8:00pm, but one did not arrive for over three hours!   She was then taken to an Infirmary 50 miles away with a suspected serious hip injury, and spent several more hours in severe pain before being treated..
> 
> my own situation is as bad if not as urgent.  i have been  placed on a long waiting list for an orthotic boot because no surgical option is available (to aleviate pain) caused by  a walking disability resulting from an ancient injury.
> 
> Both these examples could be easily remedied by a good injection of tax funded cash to recruit and retain more staff.  The wealthy need to start stumping up, and pretty damned quickly.


There is always money for Brigadoon Bullshit projects though, Gaelic road signs for the zero people in Scotland who speak only Gaelic, Gaelic education, duplicating existing schools with new buildings. Someone said to Mrs Sas that it was a disgrace that police cars have police on them in Polish, and was stunned to learn it was in fact Gaelic. Scottish 'embassies' abroad at huge cost, for what exactly? Twenty million for a neverendum that isn't going to happen, and so on.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> Major absolutely detests Johnson. All adds to the fun/chaos.



I think we have Major to thank for allowing Johnson to be shortlisted for the Henley constituency back in the day. Although I understand he was reluctant and pressured to do so.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Sue said:


> Are the members not meant to get a vote or something?





tim said:


> The membership decide, not the MPs



Not if only one candidate is left standing.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The country can bob along without a government for a couple of months.


there's a number of current/looming/potential crises that suggest that this is not really the case.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't see the need for a protracted leadership contest. MPs will know now who they would support.


yeh but there is a need to find out who is standing, which might have some small bearing on the matter


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> there's a number of current/looming/potential crises that suggest that this is not really the case.


belgium managed alright a few years back


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not if only one candidate is left standing.


 unlikely. there is no unity candidate (like may ) for them to unite behind. Brexit headbangers will have their candidate up against sunak/hunt/wallace whoever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> There is always money for Brigadoon Bullshit projects though, Gaelic road signs for the zero people in Scotland who speak only Gaelic, Gaelic education, duplicating existing schools with new buildings. Someone said to Mrs Sas that it was a disgrace that police cars have police on them in Polish, and was stunned to learn it was in fact Gaelic. Scottish 'embassies' abroad at huge cost, for what exactly? Twenty million for a neverendum that isn't going to happen, and so on.


so why don't you design one such project?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 7, 2022)

xenon said:


> Been too busy with work this morning. But he's staying on, until new leader elected I gather.
> 
> 
> Which will take a few months. So only time for a couple of dozen more scandals, fuckups and examples of mendacity to come out then.



You would think that people in the parliamentary Tory party can see the impending disasters; surely there must be people working hard against this eventuality? Let's hope they fail.

Also everyday he stays as PM, those around him are effectively supporting a proven habitual liar, unrepentant narcissist and sexual predator enabler. It wouldn't hurt if those in positions to do so, pointed this out every time he opens his mouth and any time someone tries to defend/rehabilitate him.

I think the Johnson calamities have a way to go yet.

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> unlikely. there is no unity candidate (like may ) for them to unite behind. Brexit headbangers will have their candidate up against sunak/hunt/wallace whoever.



Once the MPs short list two, and one has say 70% support amongst MPs and polling of Tory members, pressure will be put on the other to stand aside, this is a likely outcome.

New leader in place before recess, and Johnson gone, would be considered a very good outcome.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> There is always money for Brigadoon Bullshit projects though, Gaelic road signs for the zero people in Scotland who speak only Gaelic, Gaelic education, duplicating existing schools with new buildings. Someone said to Mrs Sas that it was a disgrace that police cars have police on them in Polish, and was stunned to learn it was in fact Gaelic. Scottish 'embassies' abroad at huge cost, for what exactly? Twenty million for a neverendum that isn't going to happen, and so on.


The issue is one of funding Sas'.  The other stuff that concerns you is trivial froth (however irritating).  The wealthy across the UK are fleecing the public and have been for generations.  A proper caring and civilised society is being actively withheld by a relatively small cabal of gangster billion and millionaires who pick and choose their tax preferences whilst people in increasing numbers suffer pain hunger and poverty.  The time to confront this issue is long overdue.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> I don't see the need for a protracted leadership contest. MPs will know now who they would support.


Quite a few will have their favourites and those who they think will give them a job, but my entirely superficial reading of where tory mps are at currently is that a lot genuinely don't know who they will end up backing.  The whole thing will be as venal as ever, but quite a lot will only decide when there are hustings and the like.  The process of whittling them down to the last 2 also tends to have unintended outcomes as the 'herd' follow the likely leaders.  And as mentioned, this then goes to the members.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> From the wider Tory perspective - ie getting things together to win the next election - I'm not sure a slow transition is a bad thing. Provides distance between the new regime and Johnson. The country can bob along without a government for a couple of months.


It seems to have been bobbing along without competent government for a while.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Quite a few will have their favourites and those who they think will give them a job, but my entirely superficial reading of where tory mps are at currently is that a lot genuinely don't know who they will end up backing.  The whole thing will be as venal as ever, but quite a lot will only decide when there are hustings and the like.  The process of whittling them down to the last 2 also tends to have unintended outcomes as the 'herd' follow the likely leaders.  *And as mentioned, this then goes to the members.*



Not if after whittling them down to the last 2, one stands a side, then it's job done, this is a very real possibility under these circumstances.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> It seems to have been bobbing along without competent government for a while.



It wouldn't feel like that if you had more than Gaelic-language police cars to worry about, like whether you could afford enough food to last out the week.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> It seems to have been bobbing along without competent government for a while.


Well exactly. What difference does a couple of months make? August is silly season anyway.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 7, 2022)

So Boris Johnson becomes Martin Bell.
As an independent Prime Minister he can make anybody he can get be a minister, including his closest cronies, and also members of the Lords. Like Lebvedev as Foreign Minister, or create Lords and make Mick Lynch Minister for Transport.
Libdems are such tarts they’ll salivate for anything, the DUP nutters obviously, Sammy Wilson Minister for Defence? Could get a Labour bod or two for the season with a proper loan deal, and any loose independents like Corbyn for Home Secretary.
There you go, a cabinet of all the talents bringing the country together.
With one bound he was free.


----------



## contadino (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> New leader in place before recess, and Johnson gone....


Not if he gets the leader of the house to move the recess date backward...


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

It's a couple of months before the temperatures start to drop and the cost of living crisis really starts to bite. It's a couple of months where we're facing a new wave of covid, with the possibility of urgent decisions needing to be made on that. Then war in Ukraine, yadda yadda yadda. I guess we can just bob along though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well exactly. What difference does a couple of months make? August is silly season anyway.


yeh that's what they said in 1914


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> It's a couple of months before the temperatures start to drop and the cost of living crisis really starts to bite. It's a couple of months where we're facing a new wave of covid, with the possibility of urgent decisions needing to be made on that. Then war in Ukraine, yadda yadda yadda. I guess we can just bob along though.


tbh wr2 ukraine we're better off without a leader who so despised ukrainians that he did his best to bar their way into the country


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> So Boris Johnson becomes Martin Bell.
> As an independent Prime Minister he can make anybody he can get be a minister, including his closest cronies, and also members of the Lords. Like Lebvedev as Foreign Minister, or create Lords and make Mick Lynch Minister for Transport.
> Libdems are such tarts they’ll salivate for anything, the DUP nutters obviously, Sammy Wilson Minister for Defence? Could get a Labour bod or two for the season with a proper loan deal, and any loose independents like Corbyn for Home Secretary.
> There you go, a cabinet of all the talents bringing the country together.
> With one bound he was free.



Put the crack pipe down.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 7, 2022)

Well, it's all extraordinary drama. It will make a terrible film one day.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

tim said:


> The membership decide, not the MPs



I have a bridge to sell you


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> It's a couple of months before the temperatures start to drop and the cost of living crisis really starts to bite. It's a couple of months where we're facing a new wave of covid, with the possibility of urgent decisions needing to be made on that. Then war in Ukraine, yadda yadda yadda. I guess we can just bob along though.


You misunderstood. From a tory pov, _we_ can. _We_ have been.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Well, it's all extraordinary drama. It will make a terrible film one day.




It’s been weird how many films have been made literally while events are going on or fallout still happening the last couple of years. That Brexit film, couple of covid films, dust hasn’t settled and full accounts of what happened not been sorted out and suddenly a bbc drama shows up


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 7, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It’s been weird how many films have been made literally while events are going on or fallout still happening the last couple of years. That Brexit film, couple of covid films, dust hasn’t settled and full accounts of what happened not been sorted out and suddenly a bbc drama shows up


That's exactly what came to mind


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Put the crack pipe down.


he's bringing the same level of knowledge to this as he has to his posts on eu and the irish border


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Economic collapse will very likely be driving politics in the coming period.   The scummy elite will continue to insist that working people pay for the profit systems failures wont it? so confrontations are inevitable.  all this parliamentary lunacy (which Tory is selected to fuck us over) is a distracting sideshow.  Starmer and co offer nowt, the bulk of the rest are a joke.  What really counts is the extent of the resistance to the ongoing and forthcoming economic bullying.  Its happened previously aint it. We got shut of the poll tax and Thatcher.  The NUM got rid of PM Heath in the 1970s because they were able to stand up and organise  their self defence when their wages were being pushed down.  gotta be hopeful that  similar mass movements  for social change develop before the fear drives us back to the 1930s.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You misunderstood. From a tory pov, _we_ can. _We_ have been.


cute idea, but it's not really true. There's been a number of interventions on cost of living over the last couple of months, for example (not big enough, but they've happened). There genuinely needs to be some hard work put in over the summer to avert some really bad things happening in the winter: while it's doubtful Johnson's government would have done enough, I'm confident there'd have been some attempt - if we're just bobbing along until october, whoever comes next is out of time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Economic collapse will very likely be driving politics in the coming period.   The scummy elite will continue to insist that working people pay for the profit systems failures wont it? so confrontations are inevitable.  all this parliamentary lunacy (which Tory is selected to fuck us over) is a distracting sideshow.  Starmer and co offer nowt, the bulk of the rest are a joke.  What really counts is the extent of the resistance to the ongoing and forthcoming economic bullying.  Its happened previously aint it. We got shut of the poll tax and Thatcher.  The NUM got rid of PM Heath in the 1970s because they were able to stand up and organise  their self defence when their wages were being pushed down.  gotta be hopeful that  similar mass movements  for social change develop before the fear drives us back to the 1930s.


i wish we could stop posting vapid wank about going back to the 1950s or 1930s or 1800s, it's all fucking bollocks


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 7, 2022)

More on the Gove sacking:


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




A male version of Dorries.


----------



## tim (Jul 7, 2022)

V





Pickman's model said:


> i wish we could stop posting vapid wank about going back to the 1950s or 1930s or 1800s, it's all fucking bollocks


Aye, but they had proper big bollocks back in the day, as we saw in that Ken Russell film where Arthur Scargill wrestled Reginald Maudlin on a hearth rug.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

tim said:


> V
> Aye, but they had proper big bollocks baxk in the day, as we saw in that Ken Russell film where Arthur Scargill wrestled Reginald Maudlin on a hearth rug.


now all they do is spout bollocks


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Once the MPs short list two, and one has say 70% support amongst MPs and polling of Tory members, pressure will be put on the other to stand aside, this is a likely outcome.
> 
> New leader in place before recess, and Johnson gone, would be considered a very good outcome.


i dont think its likely at all - if they represent two separate visions of how the torys carry on then both candidates will want to take it to the membership. Howard and May did not have a membership vote - but they were very much mutually agreed "safe pair of hands" candidates with the backing of the majority of the mps. And Ledsom was pretty much forced to drop her challenge - she ended up in the final two pretty much by default after johnson pulled out after being stabbed by gove - and she had very little support from mps.  other contests saw ken clarke vs duncan smith, cameron vs david davies, johnson vs hunt.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

BBC live updates page has:



> Boris Johnson has told his new cabinet that it is "not for me to do a major change of direction" in his remaining time in office.
> 
> The prime minister told senior ministers, new and remaining: "I don't expect you will be browbeaten by No 10 to do radical or strange new policies."
> 
> But he added there was "no excuse to take your foot off the pedal".



16:00 entry of https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62072419


----------



## petee (Jul 7, 2022)

a compendium. very handy, most of it of course i'd never heard. 









						Thread by @RussInCheshire on Thread Reader App
					

@RussInCheshire: It’s only a couple of days since I did #TheWeekInTory, and here I am again because – oh hell, you already know why. Anyway, here we go, you lucky, lucky bastards 1. Chris Pincher was...…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

Grant Shapps considering running


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i wish we could stop posting vapid wank about going back to the 1950s or 1930s or 1800s, it's all fucking bollocks


  Which period of historical significance would meet your preference Pickman's?  The stone age?  Perhaps you feel history is a one direction only phenomenon? A permanently improving society maybe?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Which period of historical significance would meet your preference Pickman's?  The stone age?  Perhaps you feel history is a one direction only phenomenon? A permanently improving society maybe?


things can get worse and they can get better but we're not going back to the days of empire no matter what you think. time goes forwards, not back. if you'd followed my posts on this you'd knok that i despise the whig historians, so no, i don't agree with the notion of a permanently improving society - foolish after eg the holocaust


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Beth Rigby on Sky is saying there's serious talk about May taking over as caretaker, now that would be a serious kick in the nuts for Johnson.


Not a May fan but I think that would be karmic payback.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?


The. Money.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> there's a number of current/looming/potential crises that suggest that this is not really the case.



Cost of living crisis and huge industrial relations problems. Bobbing along lol.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



I thought in his Resignation letter the other day that being Chancellor would or could be his last time in Government?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I thought in his Resignation letter the other day that being Chancellor would or could be his last time in Government?


and you believed him


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Grant Shapps considering running


Aye but which version?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Aye but which version?


isn't he still on xp?


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I thought in his Resignation letter the other day that being Chancellor would or could be his last time in Government?


Not if he IS the Government.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Dont believe a plea for a return of Empire was any part of what was written was it?   FFS i only wake up about every five years and when i do i find Sas no longer supports the Tory Party and Pickman is now a history don!  Back to sleep until my next venture (or is it forward to slumber prof?).


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> and you believed him


No i dont believe him his a Tory and just  putting putting out there what his out in his letter


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Dont believe a plea for a return of Empire was any part of what was written was it?   FFS i only wake up about every five years and when i do i find Sas no longer supports the Toy Party and Pickman is now a history don!  Back to sleep until my next venture (or is it forward to slumber prof?).


sasaferrato very much supports the toy party, he spends much of his day playing with his loving great-great-nieces and nephews. and i'm doing a history phd. so what did you mean when you said back to the 30s? did you mean a britain which was actually nothing like it was in the 1930s, a britain shorn of its overseas territories?


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Aye but which version?


Is he the one who could fill a cabinet with his own alter egos?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> The. Money.


It’s not that ffs! So many people thinking it’s that, I find it quite amazing. He will earn loads more once he’s out of the job. He moaned a while ago he couldn’t afford to do the job it was so poorly paid compared to what he’s used to. And it’s endearingly naive imo to think he’s so ‘toxic’ now that he won’t swan into a mil a year easy.


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> isn't he still on xp?


Vista.... 😱


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> It’s not that ffs! So many people thinking it’s that, I find it quite amazing. He will earn loads more once he’s out of the job.


he will be given it. but he won't earn it, not in the same way you earn your wages.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some Labour MP, 'we've known for some time that the only functioning cabinet in number 10 has been the drinks cabinet.'


typical labour, the jobs done and after the event they're sounding witty. dullards.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> i dont think its likely at all - if they represent two separate visions of how the torys carry on then both candidates will want to take it to the membership. Howard and May did not have a membership vote - but they were very much mutually agreed "safe pair of hands" candidates with the backing of the majority of the mps. And Ledsom was pretty much forced to drop her challenge - she ended up in the final two pretty much by default after johnson pulled out after being stabbed by gove - and she had very little support from mps.  other contests saw ken clarke vs duncan smith, cameron vs david davies, johnson vs hunt.



Since the membership was first given a possible role in electing a leader back in 1998, there's only been 5 leaders, 3 of which were elected whilst the party was in opposition, and time wasn't a problem. 

Only May & Johnson have been elected whilst they've been in government, whilst May didn't end-up facing the membership, Johnson did, in a long drawn out campaign that was seen as damaging to both the party and government, it's a system unloved by the membership & MPs alike, with plenty of talk of reforming it, but they haven't got around to doing that, I guess no one was expecting another leadership campaign coming around so quickly.

I am not convinced the party will want to repeat that, of course it will depend on who the last two standing are, but I am sure the party will try to avoid another long drawn out and damaging campaign period, in view of the current situation both in the country & party.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> It’s not that ffs! So many people thinking it’s that, I find it quite amazing. He will earn loads more once he’s out of the job. He moaned a while ago he couldn’t afford to do the job it was so poorly paid compared to what he’s used to. And it’s endearingly naive imo to think he’s so ‘toxic’ now that he won’t swan into a mil a year easy.



Not in the sense of his wage. But he probably hadn’t put in place a plan B having not expected to serve less than a single term. He can now start to look at his post politics future and make plans whilst still enjoying all the grace and favour stuff rather than being out the door pronto.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

I think he wants to stay because he feels he deserves to be the prime minister, and ride around in the special car and so on. It’s power not money, but question in my mind is does he really want to be just waiting for his replacement (lame duck do they call it?) or is it something else some Hail Mary like things might yet turn in his favour & this conditional & delayed exit is his attempt at buying time.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Toy Party was a mis-type of Tory Party since corrected Mr Pickman's.

i meant a Britain riven by class inequalities  hunger and unemployment with another war around the corner of course.  Shortly prior to the extensive and the welcome hauling down of the union jack in several parts of the world.  It was simply a 'shorthand' (possibly lazy) metaphor.  But hey ho - i aint on the road to my doctorate
(which i wish you every success with and am slightly envious of)
😉


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I think he wants to stay because he feels he deserves to be the prime minister, and ride around in the special car and so on. It’s power not money, but question in my mind is does he really want to be just waiting for his replacement (lame duck do they call it?) or is it something else some Hail Mary like things might yet turn in his favour & this conditional & delayed exit is his attempt at buying time.



Yeah, it's mostly just ego I think. And a bit of this sort of thing: Boris Johnson plans July wedding party with Carrie at Chequers

The actual payment for hanging on a few months is probably less than he could make elsewhere tbh.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not in the sense of his wage. But he probably hadn’t put in place a plan B having not expected to serve less than a single term. He can now start to look at his post politics future and make plans whilst still enjoying all the grace and favour stuff rather than being out the door pronto.


Bet you he has the book deal in place and can’t wait, probably started the book already. That was always step 2, and the speech circuit where he gets to amusingly slag off all his former colleagues.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I think he wants to stay because he feels he deserves to be the prime minister, and ride around in the special car and so on. It’s power not money, but question in my mind is does he really want to be just waiting for his replacement (lame duck do they call it?) or is it something else some Hail Mary like things might yet turn in his favour & this conditional & delayed exit is his attempt at buying time.



It’s partly that but you can’t state that he can’t afford to be PM whilst simultaneously saying he can afford to not be PM. This is all very sudden. He’s buying time.


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> why though why does he even want to stay until Autumn what for?


There’s a belated wedding party planned at Chequers shortly I hear. 

I do think the money could be part of the issue. Yes he can earn far more out of office but that stuff takes time and I don’t actually think they have that much cash. 
They don’t really have expenses when they’re at no 10. It gives a couple of months to make plans and find his next job to fuck up.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Will be surprised if he sits there being Mp for whatever it is Ruislip. Probably move to America.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> It’s not that ffs! So many people thinking it’s that, I find it quite amazing. He will earn loads more once he’s out of the job. He moaned a while ago he couldn’t afford to do the job it was so poorly paid compared to what he’s used to. And it’s endearingly naive imo to think he’s so ‘toxic’ now that he won’t swan into a mil a year easy.


He needs the uplift the PM gets for as long as possible. He is on record for saying an PMs salary isn't enough but he still needs the money. Yes, he'll likely get more money later but it doesn't exist until it's in his bank account and he needs money now, not in the autumn.

Sure he likes the power but he's not doing the job for free.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It’s partly that but you can’t state that he can’t afford to be PM whilst simultaneously saying he can afford to not be PM..



It was him that moaned about not being able to afford to be PM tbf, and he'd say the sky was green if it suited him.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

He was on 800k before he took the job wasn’t he? Column once a week or so. 
Anyway I think ‘it’s for the cash’ isn’t the answer for why he wants to cling on in this ridiculous situation.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Grant Shapps considering running


Apparently he's got the backing of Michael Green, Corinne Stockheath and Sebastian Fox though, so don't rule him out.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> if you'd followed my posts on this you'd knok that i despise the whig historians, so no, i don't agree with the notion of a permanently improving society - foolish after eg the holocaust


As suggested earlier i'm frequently absent so do not follow your posts.  i share your distaste for the whiggish histories that are far too popular imho.  Anyway, it was you who began the questioning process wasn't it? i just responded with an answer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> As suggested earlier i'm frequently absent so do not follow your posts.  i share your distaste for the whiggish histories that are far too popular imho.  Anyway, it was you who began the questioning process wasn't it? i just responded with an answer.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

That laughing smirking face does it mean he’s actually quite cheerful and not bothered or is there some real boris Johnson somewhere who we never see ravaged by incomprehension self loathing and despair. Fecking hope so. Doubt it.


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m heartbroken


----------



## agricola (Jul 7, 2022)

belboid said:


> I’m heartbroken
> 
> View attachment 331076



that was always going to happen once the Selsdon Park Hotel became unavailable


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> He was on 800k before he took the job wasn’t he? Column once a week or so.
> Anyway I think ‘it’s for the cash’ isn’t the answer for why he wants to cling on in this ridiculous situation.


Totally but I don’t think the money issues are completely irrelevant. 
He probably thinks he can turn it all around.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It was him that moaned about not being able to afford to be PM tbf, and he'd say the sky was green if it suited him.



I thought it was someone else, but they must have heard it from him so fair point.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

Could Carrie file for divorce too? Be nice to kick him when he's down.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> Could Carrie file for divorce too? Be nice to kick him when he's down.



I'd say that's inevitable. Maybe not imminent, but inevitable.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> Could Carrie file for divorce too? Be nice to kick him when he's down.



Not sure what her interest in him was but being married to a former PM can’t have the same appeal.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Grant Shapps considering running


had Matt Hancock mentioned running


the last guy who cheated on his missus publicly  had a sorta good run with it


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Resign and leave now = zero chance of magically turning it round. Cling on for a few weeks and see if there’s any further plays that might make them all see sense / perish one by one & restore him to his rightful position is logical in its way.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 7, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure what her interest in him was but being married to a former PM can’t have the same appeal.



That's _disgraced_ former PM...


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

Have to say it's cute, or stupid, to believe Johnson is doing any of this for money. You don't become PM for the money. You do it for the same reasons you get sent to Eton. For the contacts and opportunities that brings. As well as for the fantastical ego boost being leader of the country brings. He'll now be concentrating on the former, while bitterly hanging on to the latter.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

belboid said:


> I’m heartbroken
> 
> View attachment 331076



what about his nanny


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Just heard a Don Valley resident (with a proper working class accent) bemoaning the loss of Bojo and expressing concern about who's "gunna rule" us next!  Struggling to articulate how listening to this made me feel (as a former Yorkshire type).  There is a lot wrong with the world imho.  Pass the bottle.


Sums it up.


----------



## agricola (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Resign and leave now = zero chance of magically turning it round. Cling on for a few weeks and see if there’s any further plays that might make them all see sense & restore him to his rightful position is logical in its way.



That is absolutely what he thinks, but it indicates how detached he is from reality.  If something happens, he won't be allowed to deal with it but will still get blamed for it happening, just as he will be blamed for all the things that happened after he leaves (if indeed he does actually leave) which could arguably have been dealt with but for his incompetence in hanging around.  

If he abandoned ship he would at least be able to pretend he was forced out, it wouldn't have happened under his watch, wasn't his choice to go but the traitors, coup coup etc etc.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Resign and leave now = zero chance of magically turning it round. Cling on for a few weeks and see if there’s any further plays that might make them all see sense / perish one by one & restore him to his rightful position is logical in its way.



Oh absolutely - anyone who thinks he's finished hasn't been watching. This is simply about getting through today, it has no impact on what he does or says tomorrow or next week.

Personally I'm still expecting some Trumpian shenanigans - I _genuinely_ believe he will have to be physically dragged out of No10 by the Police.

We are very lucky to live in a place where our conventions can be based on the idea that PM's will be honourable people who will a) keep to their word, and b) do the right thing - it is simply unfortunate that we currently have a PM who does not conform to that historical precedent...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

The only down side to all this is that Cummins has finally won. But I’m pleased he’s brought down a majority winning Tory.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> It’s not that ffs! So many people thinking it’s that, I find it quite amazing. He will earn loads more once he’s out of the job. He moaned a while ago he couldn’t afford to do the job it was so poorly paid compared to what he’s used to. And it’s endearingly naive imo to think he’s so ‘toxic’ now that he won’t swan into a mil a year easy.





bimble said:


> I think he wants to stay because he feels he deserves to be the prime minister, and ride around in the special car and so on. It’s power not money, but question in my mind is does he really want to be just waiting for his replacement (lame duck do they call it?) or is it something else some Hail Mary like things might yet turn in his favour & this conditional & delayed exit is his attempt at buying time.




The assumption is always Boris is special and deserves to be PM and in the history books, if nothing else being PM till conference stops him being known only for being shortest reigning conservative PM. I’d assume given Boris film flam and sense of entitlement he’s going to bull through. 

I posted this elsewhere but honestly it’s a good idea of how Boris goes through life. A wrecking ball of “I deserve this because I’m me” 



He’s always wanted to be Churchill and be the come the hour come the man outsider he’s just never done the work but he’s bluffed anyway.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sums it up.



It has taken until now to understand his name. 

THE SHAME!!!


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

Far from his best work but will mark the occasion with it anyway.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> It has taken until now to understand his name.
> 
> THE SHAME!!!


Every post he does he gets called a cunt, them the penny drops


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

> Nicholas Watt​
> https://twitter.com/nicholaswatt
> @nicholaswatt
> 
> ...



Saw this earlier (sorry, no idea how to do tweets properly).  Seems to be something along the lines of 'johnson resigns as party leader and loses his cabinet.  There are then questions about whether he's entitled to stay on till the Autumn. So.... he goes ahead and appoints another cabinet and they decided he has the legitimacy to stay on till Autumn'.  Democracy eh?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Resign and leave now = zero chance of magically turning it round. Cling on for a few weeks and see if there’s any further plays that might make them all see sense / perish one by one & restore him to his rightful position is logical in its way.



There's zero chance of magically turning it around, a new leadership contest has started and that can't be stopped, he's finished, simple as. .


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Saw this earlier (sorry, no idea how to do tweets properly).  Seems to be something along the lines of 'johnson resigns as party leader and loses his cabinet.  There are then questions about whether he's entitled to stay on till the Autumn. So.... he goes ahead and appoints another cabinet and they decided he has the legitimacy to stay on till Autumn'.  Democracy eh?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Oh absolutely - anyone who thinks he's finished hasn't been watching. This is simply about getting through today, it has no impact on what he does or says tomorrow or next week.
> 
> Personally I'm still expecting some Trumpian shenanigans - I _genuinely_ believe he will have to be physically dragged out of No10 by the Police.
> 
> We are very lucky to live in a place where our conventions can be based on the idea that PM's will be honourable people who will a) keep to their word, and b) do the right thing - it is simply unfortunate that we currently have a PM who does not conform to that historical precedent...



Exactly, the idea that he wants to be a ‘caretaker PM’ for some completely normal reason like earning a few more grand seems ridiculous tbh.
 I hope you’re right about him having to be physically removed from the building, or actually I’m not sure if I hope that.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Po faced reply: whatever the collective sins of the foul johnson and dorries, I'm not sure this angle is, ahem, _helpful_.


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> It has taken until now to understand his name.
> 
> THE SHAME!!!



I only got it when you said that


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's zero chance of magically turning it around, a new leadership contest has started and that can't be stopped, he's finished, simple as. .


Yes. Why in your view is he doing his utmost to insist on squatting in there for a few more weeks then?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Also stuff like this:


----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Have to say it's cute, or stupid, to believe Johnson is doing any of this for money. You don't become PM for the money. You do it for the same reasons you get sent to Eton. For the contacts and opportunities that brings. As well as for the fantastical ego boost being leader of the country brings. He'll now be concentrating on the former, while bitterly hanging on to the latter.


I'd do it for the money TBF.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 7, 2022)

The problem is the word 'entitled', PM's aren't entitled to do anything, they are PM because parliament says they are PM, and they stop being PM the moment parliament says they stop being PM.

Truth is any MP could stand up in parliament tomorrow and say 'i'd like to form a government, who will support me?' and if 326 of them put their hands up then he/she becomes PM later that day.

The current faff is simply because Tory MP's are allowing him to lie in state, rather than burying the bastard in quicklime with a stake through the heart. That, sadly, is a hangover from the 'a gentleman will know to do the right thing' attitude would would have imagined him departing over the weekend in favour of a caretaker PM, but that's not Johnson, so it's possible they will take umbrage at the stench of his decaying corpse and throw him in the ground - or, of course, not...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Yes. Why is he doing his utmost to insist on squatting in there for a few more weeks then?



It's normal for a PM to stay in place whilst a replacement is sorted, see May, Cameron, etc.  

If you think he can stay on after a new leader is elected, perhaps you can explain how?


----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> The problem is the word 'entitled', PM's aren't entitled to do anything, they are PM because parliament says they are PM, and they stop being PM the moment parliament says they stop being PM.
> 
> Truth is any MP could stand up in parliament tomorrow and say 'i'd like to form a government, who will support me?' and if 326 of them put their hands up then he/she becomes PM later that day.
> 
> The current faff is simply because Tory MP's are allowing him to lie in state, rather than burying the bastard in quicklime with a stake through the heart. That, sadly, is a hangover from the 'a gentleman will know to do the right thing' attitude would would have imagined him departing over the weekend in favour of a caretaker PM, but that's not Johnson, so it's possible they will take umbrage at the stench of his decaying corpse and throw him in the ground - or, of course, not...


You know where the keys to the self propelled guns are. Just saying...


----------



## Supine (Jul 7, 2022)

So there could be a reason why he wants to cling on. Another party…









						Boris Johnson and Carrie to host lavish Chequers wedding party as he clings on
					

Senior Tories claim Boris Johnson is clinging to power in part so that he and wife Carrie can host lavish bash at Chequers to mark their marriage, which took place in May 2021




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's normal for a PM to stay in place whilst a replacement is sorted, see May, Cameron, etc.
> 
> If you think he can stay on after a new leader is elected, perhaps you can explain how?


I don’t think he can. You think he’s doing it because it’s the norm then, and he feels duty bound therefore to continue?
  Look at the state of it though, they don’t want him.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

A380 said:


> I'd do it for the money TBF.



But you're not Boris Johnson.

Or are you?


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's normal for a PM to stay in place whilst a replacement is sorted, see May, Cameron, etc.
> 
> If you think he can stay on after a new leader is elected, perhaps you can explain how?


Yeah even the likes of Johnson probably dont think its credible to setup a new political party and then get so many tory MPs to defect to the new party that they have a majority.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Have to say it's cute, or stupid, to believe Johnson is doing any of this for money. You don't become PM for the money. You do it for the same reasons you get sent to Eton. For the contacts and opportunities that brings. As well as for the fantastical ego boost being leader of the country brings. He'll now be concentrating on the former, while bitterly hanging on to the latter.



Totally right. I disagreed with someone upthread about this, but I'm surprised at how many people here have since chimed in on a similar note. Absolute naive nonsense to think he'd stay a moment longer than necessary for that reason, when he could presumably be in several directorships at once each earning him seven figures, all involving a fraction of the work and none of the tedious hassle of public, parliamentary and media scrutiny. Yes, it might take a little while to get them set up properly, but do people really think he doesn't have mates who'd lend him enough to keep himself and Carrie in the manner to which they're accustomed for a month or two till that all falls into place?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I don’t think he can. You think he’s doing it because it’s the norm then, and he feels duty bound therefore to continue?
> Look at the state of it though, they don’t want him .



Two things, one he wants to be PM longer then May, and two, it's embarrassing enough to have to resign, but would be even more embarrassing to be forced out straight away, which hopefully he will be. 

He's certainly isn't doing it because he thinks he can hang on somehow.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m not at all suggesting he might actually manage to continue long term, just think it’s an interesting thing that he’s trying so hard to not just bugger off now.  I think it’s a mad throw of the dice not a thing about upholding norms or a few grand.

The ‘longer than May’ thing also makes no sense imo, he surely doesn’t see her as a person remotely worth comparing his great self with.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Woman on yesterday from a now Tory seat.
> ' he hasn't had a chance to be a great leader cos of COVID and ukraine' .
> Not sure how my telly survives sometimes.


These days, I am shouting, oh for FUCKS SAKE at almost everything I watch or read, it might as well be a friggin mantra. 😡😡


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The assumption is always Boris is special and deserves to be PM and in the history books, if nothing else being PM till conference stops him being known only for being shortest reigning conservative PM. I’d assume given Boris film flam and sense of entitlement he’s going to bull through.
> 
> I posted this elsewhere but honestly it’s a good idea of how Boris goes through life. A wrecking ball of “I deserve this because I’m me”
> 
> ...


He's always been Churchill. The Churchill of 1915. The Churchill of dieppe. The Churchill of the bengal famine.


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's normal for a PM to stay in place whilst a replacement is sorted, see May, Cameron, etc.
> 
> If you think he can stay on after a new leader is elected, perhaps you can explain how?


Isn’t the point being made that he things he can stay on. No-one else thinks that ffs!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I think he wants to stay because he feels he deserves to be the prime minister, and ride around in the special car and so on. It’s power not money


oh yeah he absolutely loves it, has always coveted the job, and it will sting that he'll go down in history as that twat that got kicked out en masse by his own MPs. He wants to be read about in the history books on a par with Caesar. The fact he won on that massive majority will have made him feel like it was all coming true, a long run in post in the offing, and there might even be a statue one day.... haha

(as Artaxerxes has said - sorry not keeping up with threads)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> oh yeah he absolutely loves it, has always coveted the job, and it will sting that he'll go down in history as that twat that got kicked out en masse by his own MPs. He wants to be read about in the history books on a par with Caesar. The fact he won on that massive majority will have made him feel like it was all coming true, a long run in post in the offing, and there might even be a statue one day.... haha


We all want him to be written about like caesar, specifically the events of 15.3.44bce


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

"He doesn't like us and we don't like him."

Spokesperson for Putin, apparently.

No surprise there, and I'm definitely not speaking up for the Russian state, but I sometimes can't help but wonder things might go better for Left parties if they spoke with a bit more visceral hate like this rather than purist ideology. 

Visceral hate should be where it's at.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

Looby said:


> Isn’t the point being made that he things he can stay on. No-one else thinks that ffs!



Of course he doesn't think he can stay on, he knows it's over, I have no idea why some seem to think that's what he's thinking, very weird.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Of course he doesn't think he can stay on, he knows it's over, I have no idea why some seem to think that's what he's thinking, very weird.


No you’re the weird one. Thinking he’s doing it out of what, duty? To ‘beat May’ cos he thinks she’s a worthy comparison ?   You seem nice enough but quite unimaginative.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

He’s basically playing it as a hard luck story with everyone turning on him rather than admitting culpability. I don’t know the reason for that but there will be one that isn’t as simplistic as ‘ego’.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> No you’re the weird one. Thinking he’s doing it out of what, duty? To ‘beat May’ cos he thinks she’s a worthy comparison ?   You seem nice enough but quite unimaginative.



FFS, I've explained why he's trying to stay in place. 

He knows it's over, he knows there's no way back, these are basic facts.


----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> But you're not Boris Johnson.
> 
> Or are you?


No, but I could have earned money as a look alike. Another career closing for me now...


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS, I've explained why he's trying to stay in place.
> 
> He knows it's over, he knows there's no way back, these are basic facts.


You’ve explained! Oh ok.


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> No you’re the weird one. Thinking he’s doing it out of what, duty? To ‘beat May’ cos he thinks she’s a worthy comparison ?   You seem nice enough but quite unimaginative.


I’m adjusting to the fact that I’m cute/stupid/weird. Waiting for my pat on the head from the big boys.


----------



## A380 (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> ... we don't like him."
> 
> Spokesperson for Putin, apparently.


That's because they want their money back...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> So there could be a reason why he wants to cling on. Another party…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its at the forefront of his mind, there was the Chequers gaffe (he said Chequers when he meant to say No.10) in his resignation speech.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> The problem is the word 'entitled', PM's aren't entitled to do anything, they are PM because parliament says they are PM, and they stop being PM the moment parliament says they stop being PM.
> 
> Truth is any MP could stand up in parliament tomorrow and say 'i'd like to form a government, who will support me?' and  if 326 of them put their hands up then he/she becomes PM later that day.
> 
> The current faff is simply because Tory MP's are allowing him to lie in state, rather than burying the bastard in quicklime with a stake through the heart. That, sadly, is a hangover from the 'a gentleman will know to do the right thing' attitude would would have imagined him departing over the weekend in favour of a caretaker PM, but that's not Johnson, so it's possible they will take umbrage at the stench of his decaying corpse and throw him in the ground - or, of course, not...


Maybe Boris is uniquely grasping and devious and has a greater degree of entitlement than most, but i doubt it.   He has risen to the top like shit in a sewer pool because he has learned to articulate popular narratives (mainly false)  on race, economics (particularly low taxation) and freedom, esp from 'state interference'.  i've heard plenty other libertarian type Tory sympathisers  spouting similarly and often far worse, particularly on immigration matters.  Fact is he has repeatedly lied and been caught out and the other competitive ambitious ruthless fuckers around him were always waiting for their moment - behaving like 'gentlemen' can prevail until a morsel of red meat is thrown into the piranha tank.  Its in the vermin dna.  Fuckers.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

I think we should have a group fight , the resignation was not cathartic at all.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> "He doesn't like us and we don't like him."
> 
> Spokesperson for Putin, apparently.
> 
> ...


He's playing to the gallery tho. Economically him and Boris are about the same


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

If any other worker were being evicted from their tied cottage at such short notice, Urban would rightly be up in arms. Especially with a new-born in the house and goodness knows how many other children who might pop round any moment to meet their dad for the first time.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS, I've explained why he's trying to stay in place.


You've imagined why he might want to stay in place, same as everyone else. Expect the actual reasons are probably different and more complex then 'he wants to beat may' though.


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> FFS, I've explained why he's trying to stay in place.
> 
> He knows it's over, he knows there's no way back, these are basic facts.


Oh shit, I’m so sorry! I hadn’t realised you’d given the definitive answer. 
We can all stop worrying our little minds with it now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> If any other worker were being evicted from their tied cottage at such short notice, Urban would rightly be up in arms. Especially with a new-born in the house and goodness knows how many other children who might pop round any moment to meet their dad for the first time.



I assume he's got property elsewhere. And his Russian handlers can probably fix him up with a nice little dacha by the Black Sea.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> You've imagined why he might want to stay in place, same as everyone else. Expect the actual reasons are probably different and more complex then 'he wants to beat may' though.



Yes, as I explained.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

what.


----------



## not henry (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> The problem is the word 'entitled', PM's aren't entitled to do anything, they are PM because parliament says they are PM, and they stop being PM the moment parliament says they stop being PM.
> 
> Truth is any MP could stand up in parliament tomorrow and say 'i'd like to form a government, who will support me?' and if 326 of them put their hands up then he/she becomes PM later that day.
> 
> The current faff is simply because Tory MP's are allowing him to lie in state, rather than burying the bastard in quicklime with a stake through the heart. That, sadly, is a hangover from the 'a gentleman will know to do the right thing' attitude would would have imagined him departing over the weekend in favour of a caretaker PM, but that's not Johnson, so it's possible they will take umbrage at the stench of his decaying corpse and throw him in the ground - or, of course, not...


burying in quicklime would preserve


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> what.





cupid_stunt said:


> Two things, one he wants to be PM longer then May, and two, *it's embarrassing enough to have to resign, but would be even more embarrassing to be forced out straight away*, which hopefully he will be.
> 
> He's certainly isn't doing it because he thinks he can hang on somehow.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes, as I explained.


Have you considered a career in politics?


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

not henry said:


> burying in quicklime would preserve


i too thought quicklime corroded.    maybe a stake through the heart would be enough in any event.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

all of these things are just your shitty reckons though, and you're telling people they're the _basic facts_


----------



## kenny g (Jul 7, 2022)

If BoJo has to GoGo in quicker time than Mayo what trust can any successor have that they will be despatched in even shorter order. Presumably this time by that reassuring political assassination route of the ballot box.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt How is it more dignified / less embarrassing to cling on for a few weeks as a lame duck ‘caretaker’ when a clear majority of the public say they want you gone and your own party has made it abundantly dramatically clear they want you to fuck off without delay? It just doesn’t make sense, your facts.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> He's playing to the gallery tho. Economically him and Boris are about the same



Whoosh?

My point was about language used, not Russian economic policy. Russia are able to say this now because the need for diplomatic language has been disregarded due to war. Call me old fashioned but I believe my class, where I come from, are always at war (and always losing). So fuck the reformists and their poncing around with careful words, attack the enemy with visceral hatred. People might be surprised how popular this can be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He’s basically playing it as a hard luck story with everyone turning on him rather than admitting culpability. I don’t know the reason for that but there will be one that isn’t as simplistic as ‘ego’.


His wheedling whine winds one up


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> Personally I'm still expecting some Trumpian shenanigans - *I genuinely believe he will have to be physically dragged out of No10 by the Police.*


This, please THIS. 🙏 

(At gunpoint would be an added bonus.)


----------



## Wilf (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> If any other worker were being evicted from their tied cottage at such short notice, Urban would rightly be up in arms. Especially with a new-born in the house and goodness knows how many other children who might pop round any moment to meet their dad for the first time.


Look, the state gives him plenty of money, he just needs to practice a bit of restraint and mange his money better.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

mangeing ones cash is crucial 😅


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

If it was a different man I could imagine him wanting the lame duck period in order to actually do stuff like pass laws he cares about etc before it’s too late but that’s definitely not this guy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> all of these things are just your shitty reckons though, and you're telling people they're the _basic facts_



They are not just my 'shitty reckons', it's a common sense understanding of the situation, and funny enough what most expert pundits are also saying. 

Just like when I posted yesterday morning that I thought things had shifted enough for him to resign before facing another VoNC, no one on here seemed to agree, yet various pundits started to say exactly the same thing, and it came to pass.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are not just my 'shitty reckons', it's a common sense understanding of the situation, and funny enough what most expert pundits are also saying.
> 
> Just like when I posted yesterday morning that I thought things had shifted enough for him to resign before facing another VoNC, no one on here seemed to agree, yet various pundits started to say exactly the same thing, and it came to pass.  🤷‍♂️


Have you considered a career in punditry?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Common sense & Expert Pundits . 
Pls answer my question if you find time.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> cupid_stunt How is it more dignified / less embarrassing to cling on for a few weeks as a lame duck ‘caretaker’ when a clear majority of the public say they want you gone and your own party has made it abundantly dramatically clear they want you to fuck off without delay? It just doesn’t make sense, your facts.



Not all the party has made it clear they want him to fuck off ASAP, some are happy for him to stay until a new leader is elected, those are the ones he's listening too.


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2022)

Or you could become a prophet.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are not just my 'shitty reckons', it's a common sense understanding of the situation, and funny enough what most expert pundits are also saying.
> 
> Just like when I posted yesterday morning that I thought things had shifted enough for him to resign before facing another VoNC, no one on here seemed to agree, yet various pundits started to say exactly the same thing, and it came to pass.  🤷‍♂️


expert punditry is just shitty reckons dude.


----------



## stdP (Jul 7, 2022)

It doesn't feature him, but the Commons meeting about Johnson's dealings with Lebedev was quite something. Blood was clearly in the water with the sharks circling Vicky Ford who had absolutely nothing in the way of rebuttals to his nakedly self-serving behaviour.









						House of Commons - PM's Meeting with Alexander Lebedev Urgent Question
					

Urgent Question on Boris Johnson's private meeting with Alexander Lebedev, from 7 July.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The idea of him as a caretaker PM, or even just a fucking caretaker of a small privet hedge, should be laughed out of Whitehall.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

The nation needs more prophets as a means of wealth redistribution - the bookies and lottery tickets would become even more popular if we had the odd prophet knocking aboot offering the results


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not all the party has made it clear they want him to fuck ASAP, some are happy for him to stay until a new leader is elected, those are the ones he's listening too.


I see. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

tommers said:


> Or you could become a prophet.



Sadly applying some common sense to a situation in order to understand it, and come to a logical conclusion of the potential outcome doesn't make a prophet.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

not sure what to watch on the telly tonight last night and this morning were better than the ending of stranger things


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Common sense is vastly overrated, it actually means & explains nothing.

You think he’s trying to stay cos that’s less embarrassing, and cos he wants to beat May. Neither are logical sorry.


----------



## kenny g (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are not just my 'shitty reckons', it's a common sense understanding of the situation, and funny enough what most expert pundits are also saying.
> 
> Just like when I posted yesterday morning that I thought things had shifted enough for him to resign before facing another VoNC, no one on here seemed to agree, yet various pundits started to say exactly the same thing, and it came to pass.  🤷‍♂️


Probably due to Johnson having followed this thread from the very beginning.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## N_igma (Jul 7, 2022)

Has this been posted yet?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Common sense is vastly overrated, it actually means & explains nothing.
> 
> You think he’s trying to stay cos that’s less embarrassing, and cos he wants to beat May. Neither are logical sorry.



*Common sense,* _noun: _Whatever baseless opinion a mediocre middle-aged man has shat out today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> *Common sense,* _noun: _Whatever baseless opinion a mediocre middle-aged man has shat out today.


2) the last refuge of a scoundrel


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Common sense is vastly overrated, it actually means & explains nothing.


'Common sense policies' are, ironically, a Tory staple, usually deployed in opposition to political correctness/ wokeness etc. 

Subjective to the point of being meaningless, you're right.


----------



## belboid (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> The nation needs more prophets as a means of wealth redistribution


Sadly, under capitalism there is a tendency for the rate of prophets to fall


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

I always wanted to start a band called The Drug Prophets. Still do.

/interlude


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

Tried reading Tom Paine's Common Sense but never finished.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> I always wanted to start a band called The Drug Prophets. Still do.
> 
> /interlude



I’m in. Bagsy on the flute.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> *Common sense,* _noun: _Whatever baseless opinion a mediocre middle-aged man has shat out today.



Very funny. 

However -

_COMMON SENSE_ is sound and prudent judgment based on a simple perception of the situation or facts.

Something you seem to lack,


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Very funny.
> 
> However -
> 
> ...


I think they don't mean simple as you do


----------



## kebabking (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




'planned' is, I think, taking it a bit far, but I think anyone who believes he will slip off quietly and with good grace is sprinkling Crack on their cornflakes.

I don't doubt he'll try _something_ to enable him to stay on, but what it will be and how successful, and to what degree it breaks the rules/conventions, is something for the future...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Very funny.
> 
> However -
> 
> ...



Didn't actually see your earlier post.

Still, if the shoe fits and all that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> 'planned' is, I think, taking it a bit far, but I think anyone who believes he will slip off quietly and with good grace is sprinkling Crack on their cornflakes.
> 
> I don't doubt he'll try _something_ to enable him to stay on, but what it will be and how successful, and to what degree it breaks the rules/conventions, is something for the future...


He's holding out for January 6


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

lol


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> 'planned' is, I think, taking it a bit far, but I think anyone who believes he will slip off quietly and with good grace is sprinkling Crack on their cornflakes.
> 
> I don't doubt he'll try _something_ to enable him to stay on, but what it will be and how successful, and to what degree it breaks the rules/conventions, is something for the future...


It's not unreasonable for someone who has always managed to charm and cheat and fail upwards to assume that he'll somehow do it again.

It's not like that wasn't aligned with reality for a long time, no wonder he's struggling to adjust.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Whoosh?
> 
> My point was about language used, not Russian economic policy. Russia are able to say this now because the need for diplomatic language has been disregarded due to war. Call me old fashioned but I believe my class, where I come from, are always at war (and always losing). So fuck the reformists and their poncing around with careful words, attack the enemy with visceral hatred. People might be surprised how popular this can be.


They're literally from the same class? It's just faux populism, he's saying it cos gotta keep the war fervour up


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> 'planned' is, I think, taking it a bit far, but I think anyone who believes he will slip off quietly and with good grace is sprinkling Crack on their cornflakes.
> 
> I don't doubt he'll try _something_ to enable him to stay on, but what it will be and how successful, and to what degree it breaks the rules/conventions, is something for the future...


Yep. definitely not Common Sense or logic that's motivating her to shout wait and see is it. 

It's not that they'll succeed obvs but I think there's something here worth thinking about,  the idea that he must be staying on cos of some completely ordinary and rational motivation (its less embarrassing / for cash / to beat May) seems kind of a dangerous level of faith and naivety, nurtured by a system that relies on norms and conventions cos who would ever dare break a norm until they do.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> They're literally from the same class? It's just faux populism, he's saying it cos gotta keep the war fervour up


The equivalent would be saying something like, idk, Russia should go away and shut up as Gavin Williamson once said. Feel like war mongering politicians whipping up a nationalist hatred isn't really something that should be encouraged honestly


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> It's not unreasonable for someone who has always managed to charm and cheat and fail upwards to assume that he'll somehow do it again.
> 
> It's not like that wasn't aligned with reality for a long time, no wonder he's struggling to adjust.



He was a member of the Bullingdon Club so is used to not following rules others have to and getting his own way. He’s probably savvy enough though to realise that performing unconstitutional manoeuvres could affect his longer term aspirations.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> 'planned' is, I think, taking it a bit far, but I think anyone who believes he will slip off quietly and with good grace is sprinkling Crack on their cornflakes.
> 
> I don't doubt he'll try _something_ to enable him to stay on, but what it will be and how successful, and to what degree it breaks the rules/conventions, is something for the future...


He's playing for time, whatever else he may be, he is the consummate survivor. He knows barring the door of No 10 and shouting "Go Away" won't work so he's playing for time. By quitting as leader of the Tory Party he has pulled the teeth of the 1922 committee. By not resigning as PM he has bought himself some time to figure something out. He doesn't know what yet, he has no master plan other than to buy some time whilst he thinks of something.
He probably won't. Like Trump he is nowhere near as smart as he thinks he is but that won't stop him trying.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 7, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He was a member of the Bullingdon Club so is used to not following rules others have to and getting his own way. He’s probably savvy enough though to realise that performing unconstitutional manoeuvres could affect his longer term aspirations.


Like when he prorogued Parliament and immediately lost the next election?

I'm not saying he'll absolutely try, but he's absolutely thinking about somehow charming them into staying. It's always worked before. He's entitled to it, in his own mind.


----------



## agricola (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> 'planned' is, I think, taking it a bit far, but I think anyone who believes he will slip off quietly and with good grace is sprinkling Crack on their cornflakes.
> 
> I don't doubt he'll try _something_ to enable him to stay on, but what it will be and how successful, and to what degree it breaks the rules/conventions, is something for the future...



having made the mistake of reading Dan Wootton's take on this in today's _Mail_, they are clearly going to try something to prevent _this illegal coup against the man millions of hard-working Britons gave their votes to_


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> Like when he prorogued Parliament and immediately lost the next election?
> 
> I'm not saying he'll absolutely try, but he's absolutely thinking about somehow charming them into staying. It's always worked before. He's entitled to it, in his own mind.



It’s hard not to see that resignations are usually followed by photos of a sharp exit from Downing St in a limousine. So it’s unusual yes.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

he does know that guy better than we do.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2022)

N_igma said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> View attachment 331097



Over and over again


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> he does know that guy better than we do.
> View attachment 331099


Have his other takes during this stood up?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> Have his other takes during this stood up?


have not followed his takes idk. i'm into that one though cos it agrees with Me.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

I think Cummings' takes atm clearly have the strategic aim of persuading the tories to sack of Johnson now rather than in three months, and can't really be taken at face value


----------



## emanymton (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think Cummings' takes atm clearly have the strategic aim of persuading the tories to sack of Johnson now rather than in three months, and can't really be taken at face value


Also carnage. Yes please.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> have not followed his takes idk. i'm into that one though cos it agrees with Me.


The soundest of motivations.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 7, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Very funny.
> 
> However -
> 
> ...


Go and read some Gramsci...hopefully you will never type common sense again without a sense of irony or even disbelief.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> I think Cummings' takes atm clearly have the strategic aim of persuading the tories to sack of Johnson now rather than in three months, and can't really be taken at face value


Cummings just hates Johnson and can't stick the knives in far enough


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

I just ate a bag of the new giant sized monster munch and the remorse is instant and I blame boris Johnson and his crap non-resignation resignation speech.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Cummings just hates Johnson and can't stick the knives in far enough



Sensible policies, for a happier Britain.


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> If any other worker were being evicted from their tied cottage at such short notice, Urban would rightly be up in arms. Especially with a new-born in the house and goodness knows how many other children who might pop round any moment to meet their dad for the first time.


Ha, I just read that and had to doublecheck who posted. I thought it was teuchter


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> They're literally from the same class? It's just faux populism, he's saying it cos gotta keep the war fervour up



I don't care _why _he said it. My point is about why he was _able _to say it. In peace time, this language isn't used. It's diplomatic handshakes and fancy words. When a war is on, all bets are off and the rules go out the window. So he can (metaphorically) call Johnson a cunt _for whatever reason_.

Well a war is always on. A class war. And my point, which seems a century ago now (in more ways than one), is that the Left, _for our reasons, _might get on better if it employed more viscerally hateful language.

Johnson was massive news today. My school is not a hotbed of radicalism, but 5 of us (that's 20% of the school) watched his resignation speech. Sort of resignation speech. One teacher commented she'd have had more respect for him if he'd had some sense and resigned yesterday. I asked her why? Why would you have respect for someone who is a massive liar, adulterer, hypocrite blah blah blah blah cunt etc? The works. 

Cue the most political discussion amongst a group of people in that school I've ever come across.

Visceral hatred can be cool. The works work.

Is my point.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 7, 2022)

agricola said:


> having made the mistake of reading Dan Wootton's take on this in today's _Mail_, they are clearly going to try something to prevent _this illegal coup against the man millions of hard-working Britons gave their votes to_


I've just been and had a read of it, clearly someone hasn't been taking his meds.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

kebabking said:


> 'planned' is, I think, taking it a bit far, but I think anyone who believes he will slip off quietly and with good grace is sprinkling Crack on their cornflakes.
> 
> I don't doubt he'll try _something_ to enable him to stay on, but what it will be and how successful, and to what degree it breaks the rules/conventions, is something for the future...


Ooh. Do you think he'll go a bit Trump?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Yep. definitely not Common Sense or logic that's motivating her to shout wait and see is it.
> 
> It's not that they'll succeed obvs but I think there's something here worth thinking about,  the idea that he must be staying on cos of some completely ordinary and rational motivation (its less embarrassing / for cash / to beat May) seems kind of a dangerous level of faith and naivety, nurtured by a system that relies on norms and conventions cos who would ever dare break a norm until they do.


Normalcy bias. Which outside of the US should be called _normality bias_, but anyway.


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> I don't care _why _he said it. My point is about why he was _able _to say it. In peace time, this language isn't used. It's diplomatic handshakes and fancy words. When a war is on, all bets are off and the rules go out the window. So he can (metaphorically) call Johnson a cunt _for whatever reason_.
> 
> Well a war is always on. A class war. And my point, which seems a century ago now (in more ways than one), is that the Left, _for our reasons, _might get on better if it employed more viscerally hateful language.
> 
> ...


Think there'd be an interesting thread in this as I both agree and then wonder how you combine it with tolerance and compassion which I want at the bedrock of my politics too. I think there isn't necessarily a contradiction despite appearances. Maybe try thrashing it out some day, bit late here to start now.
Edit for fucked up quoting


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Ooh. Do you think he'll go a bit Trump?



gonna wonder if he just going to spend the time poking Putin look for a reaction


"oh Special measure i cannot leave in a crises"


or maybe another covid lockdown


----------



## kebabking (Jul 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Ooh. Do you think he'll go a bit Trump?



I think he'll certainly talk about resets, functioning government as a marker for party support, never lost a VONC, popular mandate etc... as a way of carrying on, but yeah, I think he'll try to hold on by his (physical) fingernails - maybe try to get some brexity mouthbreathers to turn up in downing st or to storm parliament...

So no, I don't think this is over until he's in the ground.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 7, 2022)

According to a tabloid he just wants a covid-postponed wedding reception at Chequers this summer,


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

War like/aggressive language also scares a lot of people though, especially women. I'm not saying that's right, I'm saying it can have that effect. Putin doesn't have to worry about scaring off prospective punters, there's no way he's losing an election any time soon. I don't think the problem with the left is the fact they don't swear enough about the politicians they hate


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I just ate a bag of the new giant sized monster munch and the remorse is instant and I blame boris Johnson and his crap non-resignation resignation speech.


i resorted to custard cremes for similar reasons.  cept they are v tasty and the remorse less impactful


----------



## JimW (Jul 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> According to a tabloid he just wants a covid-postponed wedding reception at Chequers this summer,


Funny in a way because it will then be a bit of a "this it what you could have won" moment.


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> gonna wonder if he just going to spend the time poking Putin look for a reaction
> 
> 
> "oh Special measure i cannot leave in a crises"
> ...



Heard some cretin on radio saying this. Wrong time to go because war in Europe, the economy etc. There hasn't been a point over the last 20 years where the same argument could not also have been made. 911, war in Afghanistan, Iraq, tube bombings, credit crunch - austerity, brexit...


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 7, 2022)

Not being funny but if someone put a leaflet through my door talking about a war with anyone I'd think they were a bit of a crank tbh


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I just ate a bag of the new giant sized monster munch and the remorse is instant and I blame boris Johnson and his crap non-resignation resignation speech.



What flavour? (disappointment)


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

frogwoman said:


> Not being funny but if someone put a leaflet through my door talking about a war with anyone I'd think they were a bit of a crank tbh



just to confirm just spitballing idea of how Boris Johnson might try to cling to power not suggesting a war 


tbf still waiting confirmation of  relatively unknown tory Joris Bohnson is launching a leadership campaign


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Normalcy bias. Which outside of the US should be called _normality bias_, but anyway.


Thank you. Exactly this. I didn’t know there was a word / whole thing about it.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

xenon said:


> What flavour? (disappointment)


Roast beef flavour remorse.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble should certainly try custard creme flavoured  monster munch - absolutely adorable


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 7, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>





The ticker tape on that is talking about May dealing with the EU.


----------



## Petcha (Jul 7, 2022)

I bet there's a monster pissup going on in that garden right now. The shackles are off. No need to even pretend anymore. Get thee to the offie with all the luggage you can, interns.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 7, 2022)

JimW said:


> Could Carrie file for divorce too? Be nice to kick him when he's down.


Part of me worries for her and the kids, after all we started the week with Diane Abbot asserting that Johnson has an aggression towards women problem. It wouldn’t surprise me if he starts blaming her for everything going wrong.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

Petcha said:


> I bet there's a monster pissup going on in that garden right now. The shackles are off. No need to even pretend anymore. Get thee to the offie with all the luggage you can, interns.





flypanam said:


> Part of me worries for her and the kids, after all we started the week with Diane Abbot asserting that Johnson has an aggression towards women problem. It wouldn’t surprise me if he starts blaming her for everything going wrong.




someone should get Carrie out of number 10 before the night is out

when he character break just after every leaves for the evening


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Sod speculating about his wife either as victim or evil mastermind. She’s not stupid she’s probably been on the phone planning for 7 different comfortable contingencies she will be ok.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Anyone else anticipating a war with Russia to save Bojo from relinquishing the PMship and oblivion?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 7, 2022)

Fuck, someone else thought that too  
I can't bring myself to rule it out completely..


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I just ate a bag of the new giant sized monster munch and the remorse is instant and I blame boris Johnson and his crap non-resignation resignation speech.





redcogs said:


> i resorted to custard cremes for similar reasons.  cept they are v tasty and the remorse less impactful


Look at this shameless conspicuous consumption - fucking champagne socialists


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Look at this shameless conspicuous consumption - fucking champagne socialists


custard cremes are a lower order form of conspicuous consumption than rushing out to buy a massive hummer though?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Look at this shameless conspicuous consumption - fucking champagne socialists


I am ashamed. I won’t eat them ever again until the next time.
Shame gets a bad rep but I think if Johnson taught us anything it’s that having none at all isn’t great either.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Anyone else anticipating a war with Russia to save Bojo from relinquishing the PMship and oblivion?



last page


it getting like the bandwidthz in here


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> I am ashamed. I won’t eat them ever again until the next time.
> Shame gets a bad rep but I think if Johnson taught us anything it’s that having none at all isn’t great either.


i like you bimble.  want a hug?


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i like you bimble.  want a hug?


No. But thank you.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

hugs are generally quite a good thing though.  Underestimated really.  i wont take it personally, but my offer will expire at midnight


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

God my weird hippy neighbour just met her at the bins, mentioned the news for something to say, she says she feels like Johnson has abandoned the sinking ship. People are so strange. As if he was helping.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> bimble should certainly try custard creme flavoured  monster munch - absolutely adorable


Pickled onion for sure.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Part of me worries for her and the kids, after all we started the week with Diane Abbot asserting that Johnson has an aggression towards women problem. It wouldn’t surprise me if he starts blaming her for everything going wrong.


Yeah, that incident back in 2019 when she was heard shouting "Get off me" sounded not ok.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Look at this shameless conspicuous consumption - fucking champagne socialists


I've started on the cider I was too distracted to open last night, proper bourgeois here.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> I've started on the cider I was too distracted to open last night, proper bourgois here.


As long as we're confessing. I got drunk on beer last night, but some of it was that stuff in cans with fancy artwork on, which is probably more expensive than champagne, litre for litre, so I'm proper fucking for it when the revolution comes.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

red red wine here.  good for the heart muscle.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> As long as we're confessing. I got drunk on beer last night, but some of it was that stuff in cans with fancy artwork on, which is probably more expensive than champagne, litre for litre, so I'm proper fucking for it when the revolution comes.


Fancy cans ffs. Though I must confess the bottle here wasn't screw on, needed an actual bottle opener, the real shiny shit. At least it wasn't a corkscrew. Still, I'm a class traitor. Hic.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm surprised nobody here has understood this aspect:


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> hugs are generally quite a good thing though.  Underestimated really.  i wont take it personally, but my offer will expire at midnight



take the hug Bimble


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised nobody here has understood this aspect:
> 
> View attachment 331110



has anyone seen our resident Putin Bot lately


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> take the hug Bimble


i'm in the mood now Ax'.   Plus Northern Ireland womens footfall team are 3 - 1 up!  i sense another hug offer coming on.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m half expecting Cliff to re-release Carrie (Doesn’t Live Here Anymore)


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 7, 2022)

Don't pressure bimble guys.  Really, no.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i'm in the mood now Ax'.   Plus Northern Ireland womens footfall team are 3 - 1 up!  i sense another hug offer coming on.


oops  they are 3 -1 down


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> i'm in the mood now Ax'.   Plus Northern Ireland womens footfall team are 3 - 1 up!  i sense another hug offer coming on.


Go on then, I'll have one.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> oops  they are 3 -1 down



you still know more information about north ireland than the new minister


i think he is spending the evening watching derry girls in an attempt to get an understand
after someone has provide him with a map


have a hug


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 7, 2022)

Is this right? Michele whatsa face will get 420k for 2 days of fuck all!


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

You are all going to not want to hug me ever anymore but, it's good isn't it that in the end his own party did for him, unlike the republicans.
Even if they only did it because they finally realised that he wasn't going to win them the next election.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jul 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised nobody here has understood this aspect:
> 
> View attachment 331110


It all just seemed so obvious to me that I assumed everyone knew.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is this right? Michele whatsa face will get 420k for 2 days of fuck all!



It isn't right


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

its 3 months salary upon resigning i read earlier from a decent source though can't recall who.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Is this right? Michele whatsa face will get 420k for 2 days of fuck all!



It is both right, and clearly wrong. Michele whatsa face has said she'd donate hers to a local charity (only after being challenged by Guido Fawkes, mind).


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

420 is all of them added together. expensive bit of theatre though.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> You are all going to not want to hug me ever anymore but, it's good isn't it that in the end his own party did for him, unlike the republicans.
> Even if they only did it because they finally realised that he wasn't going to win them the next election.


spose


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> spose


see? wriggled out of that hug smoothly didnt i.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> You are all going to not want to hug me ever anymore but, it's good isn't it that in the end his own party did for him, unlike the republicans.
> Even if they only did it because they finally realised that he wasn't going to win them the next election.



thinks it funnier that he lasted less that 12 hour after sacking Gove


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Norway are 4 - 1 up against NornIrland women.   Sorry going off topic.


bimble said:


> see? wriggled out of that hug smoothly didnt i.


Tactically astute bimble.  im liking you more.  Doubtful about you making the midnight deadline now.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Norway are 4 - 1 up against NornIrland women.   Sorry going off topic.


Norway have been impressive, and nice entertaining attacking football too, like England last night.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

An attractive team .  i enjoy a Scandie tv series as well. Stayin on topic England were good too.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Historians are usually pessimists, but they're worth listening to i think.


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Historians are usually pessimists, but they're worth listening to i think.



Just like when we went through this sort of hyping up the threat in the dying days of Trump, mainstream perceptions of power matter, they massively affect how much power someone actually has in practice.

Just like that occasion, it is true that we cannot completely exclude the possibility of him trying to pull some stunt. But such eventualities are not the most likely outcome, more likely is that he really has loads less power and wont even be able to do all of the things previously announced (eg channel 4 privatisation is being touted as an example of something that may not now happen).

Even when people whose power has drained away are still surrounded by relatively weak people, the chances are that those people and the system will find it much more easier to restrain the figurehead, will find it easy to stand up to any attempts by the figurehead to make use of power that is not actually available to them any longer.

I've got a vague memory that I had this sort of conversation with you during a particular stage of the end of Trump.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Yes yes. I’m not saying oh no he’s going to get brexit blackshirts and we are doomed. Though admittedly I tend more in that direction, probably have whatever the opposite of normalcy bias is.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Historians are usually pessimists, but they're worth listening to i think.
> 
> View attachment 331119


all the replies to that tweet are mildly deranged conspiracy theories.


----------



## Callum91 (Jul 7, 2022)

bimble said:


> Historians are usually pessimists, but they're worth listening to i think.
> 
> View attachment 331119


The fuck is he going to do now, realistically? He will be scared to ask for new pens at the moment.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 7, 2022)

The new leader will be the more plausible of Wallace or Tugendhat. The Tory Party will now seek a period of boredom / calm under the booming voice of an ex-army officer, although with the increasingly dire state of the economy and uncertainties in geopolitics, good luck with that.

Truss has spent too much time on instagram and inane self-seeking talking over other people won't work in a leadership contest. Zahawi has far too many skeletons in his closet, Javid is a charmless Randist android and Rishi Sunak's supposed "star" has waned badly in the last six months or so. Plus, he who wields the knife doesn't get to wear the crown.

Penny Mordaunt is being talked up for some reason- not sure why.

And yes, the blustercunt will enjoy making mischief in the three months ahead but for him it's a continuation of how he's played much of the PM role- he gets the trappings of office without actually doing all that much. Good to see he's being allowed to stay on so he can have a wedding party at Chequers. Tone deaf to the last.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## redcogs (Jul 7, 2022)

Callum91 said:


> The fuck is he going to do now, realistically? He will be scared to ask for new pens at the moment.


But being scared sort of presupposes he fears consequences.  i dont see that as an aspect of his character


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Penny Mordaunt is being talked up for some reason- not sure why.



Has been in second place in the sort of polls of conservative members that have put Wallace in first place I think. Which doesnt really tell us much until the MPs have had the chance to narrow the field of candidates.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> Penny Mordaunt is being talked up for some reason- not sure why.


because she's second in the conservative home polling


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2022)

Callum91 said:


> The fuck is he going to do now, realistically? He will be scared to ask for new pens at the moment.


True. I will stop worrying about it and try to enjoy watching his demise. 
But he wouldn't ask for pens.


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> Has been in second place in the sort of polls of conservative members that have put Wallace in first place I think. Which doesnt really tell us much until the MPs have had the chance to narrow the field of candidates.


the polling artificially narrowed the field of candidates and did loads of head to heads, Morduant came out second on that


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> the polling artificially narrowed the field of candidates and did loads of head to heads, Morduant came out second on that



But it didnt narrow it in the same way MPs actually will did it?


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

Anyway, it was all a bit of an anticlimax in the end. We wanted blood and there isn't really any. Fingers crossed it kicks off again.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 7, 2022)

Ben Wallis. PM within a year.

Evens for the server fund.

Quote this post with your number


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

and we been threatened with nuking by Putin again 


is he upset about the money wasted or has Bojo made a calll


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Ben Wallis. PM within a year.
> 
> Evens for the server fund.
> 
> Quote this post with your number


who's going to take your bet considering this guy is the frontrunner in all the polls?


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 7, 2022)

Ben Wallis won’t win, I’ll take that bet.

Ben Wallace on the other hand… a contender


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> who's going to take your bet considering this guy is the frontrunner in all the polls?



Few quid to be made on surname pedantry tbf.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 7, 2022)

Hugh Grant asked the people standing outside three houses of parliament to play the Benny hill theme on their phones, and they obliged


----------



## Voley (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

did Ben Wallis not defend Boris 

i'll take that bet everything to the server fund mind

a tenner


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> who's going to take your bet considering this guy is the frontrunner in all the polls?



He's a superb candidate.

I'll give you 3/1 for a tenner minimum 

(offer only to KB)


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> did Ben Wallis not defend Boris
> 
> i'll take that bet everything to the server fund mind
> 
> a tenner


Who's Ben Wallis?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> He's a superb candidate.
> 
> I'll give you 3/1 for a tenner minimum
> 
> (offer only to KB)


I think he's probably going to win if he runs though?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Who's Ben Wallis?





Elpenor said:


> Ben Wallis won’t win, I’ll take that bet.
> 
> Ben Wallace on the other hand… a contender


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 7, 2022)

Not directly related to this thread though I offer it in good spirit and intention


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Pickled onion for sure.



The only sane choice for these troubled times.


----------



## stdP (Jul 7, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Anyone else anticipating a war with Russia to save Bojo from relinquishing the PMship and oblivion?



I think declaring war on the EU at Russia's side is more Johnson's style. After all, we have always been at war with EUania. There will be another photo-op posing with Zelensky shortly before stabbing him in the back. In crisis times such as that, you'd need to suspend Parliament completely and make being a member of an opposition party a capital offence. Dan Wooton and Nadine Dorries' unholy spawn will slither across the blighted land, laying waste to anything even faintly reeking of socialism or receiving licence fee money. Single mothers will be used in lieu of coal for a wholly renewable, carbon-neutral fuel and food source. Jacob Rees Mogg's Somerset Capital will pivot to being Debtors Prisons UK Plc and anyone* in debt to anyone (or a woman) will be considered one of his extended indentured servants until a lucky orphan's inheritance can be found to pay of their debts.

* Only the _wrong_ sort of anyone of course. *You* know the type of people I'm talking about.


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

E2A, Never mind, fucked up quote.


----------



## xenon (Jul 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Ben Wallis. PM within a year.
> 
> Evens for the server fund.
> 
> Quote this post with your number



Not taking that. Too obvious. I said Ben Wallis earlier. Not here, IRL.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm surprised by how weak Johnson is. Thought he had some masterplan with a network. Turns out he was winging it on bluster and cocksure bluffing all along.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 7, 2022)

i'm intrigued..


what was the masterplan...


----------



## Sue (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i'm intrigued..
> 
> 
> what was the masterplan...


Well we'll never know now, will we?


----------



## pogofish (Jul 7, 2022)

I can thank Boris for a nice easy day today - On hearing the news, the member of the government I was working with cancelled all his appointments after mid-day and high-tailed it back to London on the first available flight.  Did I go back to the office - hell no!  

I did hear the words "This is not the best day to leave Westminster" said at one point.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 7, 2022)

The master plan involved kicking cans down the road in the hope something will crop up to distract. He's an expert at that. He's trying it still


----------



## Humberto (Jul 7, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i'm intrigued..
> 
> 
> what was the masterplan...



Him in charge for 3 terms for one.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 8, 2022)

sorry do you mean the philandering bojo


was never a masterplan

not sure how the catholic priest at his wedding withstood the giggles


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> sorry do you mean the philandering bojo
> 
> 
> was never a masterplan



Well that's what I said.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2022)

Blummin heck Bimble.  i stayed up till gone midnight just to test your hug resolve..  Offer withdrawn now - no second chances. We will have to  remain as passing acquaintances 😉


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 8, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Blummin heck Bimble.  i stayed up till gone midnight just to test your hug resolve..  Offer withdrawn now - no second chances. We will have to  remain as passing acquaintances 😉



I'm offended you offered hugs to Bimble alone. Some of us could do with hugs too you know.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2022)

Take a hug tony.  Hugs are special, and i dont get enough either.  There should be a hug an Urbaner week imo.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2022)

elbows said:


> Just like when we went through this sort of hyping up the threat in the dying days of Trump, mainstream perceptions of power matter, they massively affect how much power someone actually has in practice.
> 
> Just like that occasion, it is true that we cannot completely exclude the possibility of him trying to pull some stunt. But such eventualities are not the most likely outcome, more likely is that he really has loads less power and wont even be able to do all of the things previously announced (eg channel 4 privatisation is being touted as an example of something that may not now happen).
> 
> ...


I've got a vague memory of Trump encouraging his supporters to storm the Capitol on 6th January. Just like that occasion, it is true that we cannot completely exclude the possibility of him trying to pull some stunt.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2022)

Also, stop bothering women with requests for hugs, even virtual ones.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2022)

Didn't see all of the 'resignation' speech, this look accurate?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> I'm offended you offered hugs to Bimble alone. Some of us could do with hugs too you know.


I asked for one and didn't get it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2022)

(((tonysingh )))


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>



They're fucking shameless aren't they!


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> (((tonysingh )))



Thank you. 

Genuinely.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Genuinely.



You ok Tone?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 8, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Genuinely.


Everyone needs a hug sometimes. Even this miserable misanthrope


----------



## petee (Jul 8, 2022)

(((petee)))


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Genuinely.



If anyone deserves a hug it's Tony.

(((tonysingh )))


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2022)

petee said:


> (((petee)))



Oh ok.

(((petee )))


----------



## Smangus (Jul 8, 2022)

We need an Urban  hug thread. ((((Urbans))))


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2022)

Regarding the unhinged Daily Mail articles, when I was a teenager my bloody Dad used to get the fucking Mail delivered and I used to read it - they spent all their time going mental about the betrayal of Thatcher and having a go at the tories who came next.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2022)

Santino said:


> I've got a vague memory of Trump encouraging his supporters to storm the Capitol on 6th January. Just like that occasion, it is true that we cannot completely exclude the possibility of him trying to pull some stunt.



And what did that demonstrate in the end? That he had lost meaningful power and that such stunts would not bring that power back, would only serve to demonstrate that there was no way back, the mainstream forces were in his way, not something he could harness, rendering him politically impotent.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)

elbows said:


> Regarding the unhinged Daily Mail articles, when I was a teenager my bloody Dad used to get the fucking Mail delivered and I used to read it - they spent all their time going mental about the betrayal of Thatcher and having a go at the tories who came next.



They did give us cricket or something.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2022)

None of what I've been saying means I trust him to be a good caretaker or that I want to see him in that role for months. I was moaning about that prospect last night before the news agenda even moved on to that stuff. I just dont intend to overhype what he might be able to do during that period.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)

elbows said:


> None of what I've been saying means I trust him to be a good caretaker or that I want to see him in that role for months. I was moaning about that prospect last night before the news agenda even moved on to that stuff. I just dont intend to overhype what he might be able to do during that period.



Nah respect there fella.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)

Like I'm pissed.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2022)

The Metro followed up on their 'get exit done' front page with another repurposed Brexit slogan on todays front page - leave means leave. The Mirror did the same on both occasions too, although this time its not their main headline, which is 'clinging on for one last party'.


----------



## MrSki (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>




No mention of how he got to be PM in the first place...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


The message I'm taking from the photis at the bottom is Boris Johnson will be crucified


----------



## kebabking (Jul 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The message I'm taking from the photis at the bottom is Boris Johnson will be crucified



Dangerous liberal nonsense.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 8, 2022)

I've got a banging head having got carried away last night, the atmosphere at the pub was electric, there was even drunken singing of 'bye, bye Boris'.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 8, 2022)

1 paper was using the headline “Leave means leave” 😃


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The message I'm taking from the photis at the bottom is Boris Johnson will be crucified


Just so long as there is no He is Risen again shite


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 8, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> 1 paper was using the headline “Leave means leave” 😃



It was the Metro, which yesterday went with 'Get Exit Done Boris', the Mirror had a similar idea with 'Just Get Exit Done'.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2022)

Santino said:


> Also, stop bothering women with requests for hugs, even virtual ones.


Apologies.  i had no idea Bimble was a woman.   Feeling embarrased now.  Apologies to Bimble it will not happen again.


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Just so long as there is no He is Risen again shite


That's us, Dougal.


----------



## bimble (Jul 8, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Apologies.  i had no idea Bimble was a woman.   Feeling embarrased now.  Apologies to Bimble it will not happen again.


its ok! i didn't think you were being creepy but i do suspect you of being a hippy.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 8, 2022)

Looks like they've gone and shot the wrong Prime Minister


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Looks like they've gone and shot the wrong Prime Minister


never mind eh


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2022)

i'm contrite and a bit uncomfortable bimble - the internet can be a strange environment, even for the reasonably experienced.  Gotta plead guilty of having some slightly hippy consciousness - how could i not at 71?  Take care friend.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 8, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Following the Tory 'austerity' agenda.


Not only was austerity the LibDems (and the Labour's) agenda also, the depth and speed of the austerity policies were not brought about in spite of the LDs but because of them. One of the reasons why the coalition government lasted a full term was because the LDs were absolutely committed to austerity and could be relied upon when some Tories could not (e.g. IDS resigning). 
And the LDs were so committed to austerity they continued with that agenda at both the 2015 and 2017 elections. Even in 2019 while they changed the language their manifesto was economically to the right of both the Tories and Labour. 

Ignoring the LDs active and strong participation in the coalition government feeds into the progressive alliance bullshit. So much of which is completely off base when it tries to make the Johnson government hard right. But while there has been some rhetorical attacks on 'wokeness', the actions of the government have not been out of step with previous governments. The relatively moderate economic policy of this government was part of the reason Johnson lost the support of many backbenchers. 
For all the crap that has come from the present government the damage the coalition government did to society was far greater. Take COVID, certainly the )lack of a) response from the government led to deaths, but the cuts the coalition government made to the health service and elsewhere baked in a large number of the deaths this country saw. 

The fretting of liberals about the end of liberalism in this country or elsewhere in 'the west' is a delusion, the fact is that liberalism is dominant (with a partial exception of the USA) in both the social and economic sense. The recent Australian elections showed that while conservatism may have significant support it is a minority position, rather than a move to the left the voters rejected conservatism in favour of liberalism. Macron might have been denied a majority but he was not really challenged at the presidential elections and still has a plurality. 

And it is because liberalism is the dominant politics that it is absurd for socialists to try and ally with it. A better world can only be made in the opposition of liberalism.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

Don’t think anyone has posted this yet.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jul 8, 2022)

.


----------



## JimW (Jul 8, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Looks like they've gone and shot the wrong Prime Minister


In fairness, he was a right cunt too. Maybe we could get a bulk deal?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Part of me worries for her and the kids, after all we started the week with Diane Abbot asserting that Johnson has an aggression towards women problem. It wouldn’t surprise me if he starts blaming her for everything going wrong.


Wondered about that myself yesterday.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

redsquirrel said:


> Not only was austerity the LibDems (and the Labour's) agenda also, the depth and speed of the austerity policies were not brought about in spite of the LDs but because of them. One of the reasons why the coalition government lasted a full term was because the LDs were absolutely committed to austerity and could be relied upon when some Tories could not (e.g. IDS resigning).
> And the LDs were so committed to austerity they continued with that agenda at both the 2015 and 2017 elections. Even in 2019 while they changed the language their manifesto was economically to the right of both the Tories and Labour.
> 
> Ignoring the LDs active and strong participation in the coalition government feeds into the progressive alliance bullshit. So much of which is completely off base when it tries to make the Johnson government hard right. But while there has been some rhetorical attacks on 'wokeness', the actions of the government have not been out of step with previous governments. The relatively moderate economic policy of this government was part of the reason Johnson lost the support of many backbenchers.
> ...



Well, you’d better get on and deliver socialism without allying with Liberalism then. TBF you’re only had about 180 years.

Reformism as a form of delivery of socialism is indeed wanky. But it has delivered the, admittedly flawed, NHS and universal state pensions in the UK.

Taps watch.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 8, 2022)

Boris comparing himself to Hiroo Onoda

someone drag this cockwomble out of number 10 he starting to go full trump


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> Well, you’d better get on and deliver socialism without allying with Liberalism then. TBF you’re only had about 180 years.
> 
> Reformism as a form of delivery of socialism is indeed wanky. But it has delivered the, admittedly flawed, NHS and universal state pensions in the UK.
> 
> Taps watch.


The usual straw man.
Working class action, supported by socialists from a wide range of political backgrounds, delivered the benefits the working class have achieved. Keynesism was as much a response to revolutionary socialism as it was to reformist socialism. And none but the most deluded of those in the revolutionary tradition have every argued against getting gains for the working class.

I do not think reformist socialism has much of a future (or a past) but I am perfectly happy to consider those that do follow that path as comrades and work with them at the tactical and strategic level. The Labour Party has never been a socialist party but I recognise that there are good comrades in it, much of my present day to day political activity is union orientated - but it would be delusion to not recognise that the LP and most unions are not in effect managers of capital, that ultimately there may/will be some point at which they need to be broken with.

In the meantime you can continue to support the LP in attacking workers conditions while telling yourself you're still on the side of workers.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 8, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Boris comparing himself to Hiroo Onoda




Can we arrange to leave Johnson on a remote Pacific island for the next 30 years


----------



## existentialist (Jul 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Can we arrange to leave Johnson on a remote Pacific island for the next 30 years


You'll struggle to find a Pacific island that's done something sufficiently awful to justify inflicting that on it...


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

redsquirrel said:


> The usual straw man.
> Working class action, supported by socialists from a wide range of political backgrounds, delivered the benefits the working class have achieved. Keynesism was as much a response to revolutionary socialism as it was to reformist socialism. And none but the most deluded of those in the revolutionary tradition have every argued against getting gains for the working class.
> 
> I do not think reformist socialism has much of a future (or a past) but I am perfectly happy to consider those that do follow that path as comrades and work with them at the tactical and strategic level. The Labour Party has never been a socialist party but I recognise that there are good comrades in it, much of my present day to day political activity is union orientated - but it would be delusion to not recognise that the LP and most unions are not in effect managers of capital, that ultimately there may/will be some point at which they need to be broken with.
> ...


Thanks, except after joining the labour party on my 16th Birthday I'm well and truly fucked off with them now TBF.

You can keep going to meetings and publishing papers and delivering fuck all through your purity of  politics. 

I don't know you obviously, you may well have been part of delivering some great stuff through campaigning, strikes or perhaps even one to one actions and support. But that's all been delivered without bringing down the system (so, you too are a reformist wanker like me).

Besides, I got my Marx literally on my mother's knee and have my own views about how the previous revolutions that saw changes to our economic systems actually come about to think you can railroad before it's time to railroad. And I also worry, that my personal preferred form of socialism is far to authoritarian to appeal to most liberals...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> Thanks, except after joining the labour party on my 16th Birthday I'm well and truly fucked off with them now TBF.
> 
> You can keep going to meetings and publishing papers and delivering fuck all through your purity of  politics.
> 
> ...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 8, 2022)

To clarify I can recognise that socialists joining the LP (or equivalent) for tactical reasons is coherent political position, not now I agree with but one that I can understand. 
But any socialist in the LP that does not realise that sometime sooner or later* they are going to have to fight against the party is either mad, naive or just a hypocritical sellout.

*And likely sooner under the current leadership


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> Don’t think anyone has posted this yet.



Pretty good!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> I don't know you obviously, you may well have been part of delivering some great stuff through campaigning, strikes or perhaps even one to one actions and support. But thats all been delivered without bringing down the system (so, you too are a reformist wanker like me).


This is another deliberate strawman.

There may be a very small number of morons that have argued for against gains for the working class but the overwhelming majority of revolutionary socialists have not only never opposed achieving limited gains for the w/c they have taken part in achieving them.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 331149



Fucking woolly touchy feely liberal.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 8, 2022)

I realise we may be close to solving the revolutionary vs parliamentary socialism thing here so I apologise for diverting us with more trivial matters, but this morning I'm enjoying the revelation that apparently it was Hugh Grant who encouraged Steve Bray to play the Benny Hill theme outside parliament before BJ's resignation



(Sorry if it's been posted already - my adblocker obscures FB content posted here)


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> I realise we may be close to solving the revolutionary vs parliamentary socialism thing here so I apologise for diverting us with more trivial matters, but this morning I'm enjoying the revelation that apparently it was Hugh Grant who encouraged Steve Bray to play the Benny Hill theme outside parliament before BJ's resignation
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry if it's been posted already - my adblocker obscures FB content posted here)



It's great. I just wish the people playing 'bye bye' outside Downing Street yesterday during the clown's resignation speech had played this instead...

Still here's 24 hours of it....


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

Back to what johnson will do in the next couple of months, assuming he is allowed to carry on as caretaker (which I think he will - he's got a new cabinet and all the energy about removing him as PM has probably dissipated a bit now): I don't see him doing anything objectively mad, starting a wat etc.  However, there will be plenty of spiteful little measures, along with setting up every opportunity for self enrichment after leaving the job.  And as others have said, he'll actually be quite Churchillian - pissed every fucking day.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 8, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Boris comparing himself to Hiroo Onoda
> 
> someone drag this cockwomble out of number 10 he starting to go full trump



I'd compare him to a fucking Hippo.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

redsquirrel said:


> This is another deliberate strawman.
> 
> There may be a very small number of morons that have argued for against gains for the working class but the overwhelming majority of revolutionary socialists have not only never opposed achieving limited gains for the w/c they have taken part in achieving them.



Anyway. Stop this. You’re making us look bad in front of the anarchists…


----------



## Cerv (Jul 8, 2022)

who's left in Downing St to tell him "cheer up Johnson, it could be worse, look at Japan"


----------



## bimble (Jul 8, 2022)

Deeply moving piece in the daily mail about the king's final tragic hours.
Actually so terrible i recommend it. 

particularly good when it explains that they had the veg curry because the day had been hard enough to digest.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

What the fuck are the mail up to, I thought they'd turned against him?  Then they go with this fallen hero stuff.  It's almost as if ..... gasp .... they are unprincipled shites!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 8, 2022)

An emotional one-to-one with Priti Patel?


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 8, 2022)

They must be shagging, surely?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> What the fuck are the mail up to, I thought they'd turned against him?  Then they go with this fallen hero stuff.  It's almost as if ..... gasp .... they are unprincipled shites!


Tories have to Tory.


----------



## bimble (Jul 8, 2022)

The end is interesting actually. It claims that the last thing he did was tell them all that he’d changed his mind, he wasn’t resigning he had a fab new cabinet in place, and then strode out to the lectern. Which is at best a cruel joke.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Can we arrange to leave Johnson on a remote Pacific island for the next 30 years


His prospective 100 days return, a la Napoleon, won't be any prettier.

I suggest simply dropping him in the Pacific to be on the safe side.


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> I suggest simply dropping him in the Pacific to be on the safe side.



Within range of a north korean missile test hopefully.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> An emotional one-to-one with Priti Patel?



They tortured a couple of puppies.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 8, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> They must be shagging, surely?



Terrifying thought, but I doubt it. He doesn't have the courage, and she doesn't have the human parts.


----------



## bimble (Jul 8, 2022)

that 'emotional one to one’ crap could just be the daily mail trying to anoint her idk.


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2022)

bimble said:


> The end is interesting actually. It claims that the last thing he did was tell them all that he’d changed his mind, he wasn’t resigning he had a fab new cabinet in place, and then strode out to the lectern. Which is at best a cruel joke.


Couple of things being speculated along those lines now. 

Gove's meant to have given him a deadline of 9pm to resign the previous night and he rings him to fire him at 8.59.

I take it all with a massive pinch of salt tbh but I wonder if more of this sort of stuff might come out once he's properly buggered off.


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> What the fuck are the mail up to, I thought they'd turned against him?  Then they go with this fallen hero stuff.  It's almost as if ..... gasp .... they are unprincipled shites!


Like I mentioned last night, when Thatcher was axed by her own side they went nuts about it and were very negative towards the tories that came next. My opportunity to observe the Mails propaganda that time was limited to a couple of years, but I believe this went on for years and years. Even though it did damage to the conservative party they didnt care, and they ended up sort of relishing all the scandals that engulfed the Major years. I wonder if their appetite for that will last as long this time. It might, if the key ingredient is the end of a tory leader that they perceive to have been a big vote winner whose political appeal extended well beyond the normal tory electoral base. How far that leader had already fallen by the time their own party axed them did not really seem to factor into their thinking. Perhaps thats a normal aspect of myth making, mask over the inconvenient details of how the exalted one had already fucked up their own standing by turning it into a story of how they were betrayed by their own side, and how those who wielded the knife and dared to later stand in the great ones shoes must never be forgiven. Blame that singular event for every electoral defeat that the tories then go on to endure.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 8, 2022)

Voley said:


> Couple of things being speculated along those lines now.
> 
> Gove's meant to have given him a deadline of 9pm to resign the previous night and he rings him to fire him at 8.59.
> 
> I take it all with a massive pinch of salt tbh but I wonder if more of this sort of stuff might come out once he's properly buggered off.


I think there was probably a lot of uncertainty,  confusion and miscommunication and most of those involved will give different accounts before they even start to lie about it.


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2022)

emanymton said:


> I think there was probably a lot of uncertainty,  confusion and miscommunication and most of those involved will give different accounts before they even start to lie about it.


Yeah, though the Gove sacking thing is hilarious whatever exactly happened.


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

elbows said:


> Like I mentioned last night, when Thatcher was axed by her own side they went nuts about it and were very negative towards the tories that came next. My opportunity to observe the Mails propaganda that time was limited to a couple of years, but I believe this went on for years and years. Even though it did damage to the conservative party they didnt care, and they ended up sort of relishing all the scandals that engulfed the Major years. I wonder if their appetite for that will last as long this time. It might, if the key ingredient is the end of a tory leader that they perceive to have been a big vote winner whose political appeal extended well beyond the normal tory electoral base. How far that leader had already fallen by the time their own party axed them did not really seem to factor into their thinking. Perhaps thats a normal aspect of myth making, mask over the inconvenient details of how the exalted one had already fucked up their own standing by turning it into a story of how they were betrayed by their own side, and how those who wielded the knife and dared to later stand in the great ones shoes must never be forgiven. Blame that singular event for every electoral defeat that the tories then go on to endure.


Yes, the 'traitors' theme was pretty significant amongst the right wing press in the early to mid-90s. Strangely enough, from memory, I don't remember Major being a particular focus for that, though he very soon got the 'hapless'/cones hotline tag.  Suppose the difference was that New Labour came along and began to woo the murdoch press and others, whereas that isn't going to happen with kieth.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

Sue said:


> Yeah, though the Gove sacking thing is hilarious whatever exactly happened.


'Prime Minister, I'm afraid we are going to sack you'
- No, I've sacked you first!


----------



## elbows (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yes, the 'traitors' theme was pretty significant amongst the right wing press in the early to mid-90s. Strangely enough, from memory, I don't remember Major being a particular focus for that, though he very soon got the 'hapless'/cones hotline tag.  Suppose the difference was that New Labour came along and began to woo the murdoch press and others, whereas that isn't going to happen with kieth.


The Mails version of it did involve some direct 'traitor' attacks on Major, though I cannot say how often - I've got a memory of it but that memory could be based on just one or two articles for all I know. There was certainly prolonged bitterness towards his regime more broadly. And beyond the traffic cone hotline, there was of course the 'back to basics' stuff that took on a life of its own as a powerful form of mockery when contrasted with the various sex scandals that soon engulfed that government.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 8, 2022)

LMFAO


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

elbows said:


> The Mails version of it did involve some direct 'traitor' attacks on Major, though I cannot say how often - I've got a memory of it but that memory could be based on just one or two articles for all I know. There was certainly prolonged bitterness towards his regime more broadly. And beyond the traffic cone hotline, there was of course the 'back to basics' stuff that took on a life of its own as a powerful form of mockery when contrasted with the various sex scandals that soon engulfed that government.


The back to basics thing is an amusing contrast to where we are now. Major was dull but honest, sexually continent and the rest (still a tory twat of course).  As you say, he was ultimately brought down by a tidal wave of sleaze, financial and sexual.  Johnson actually _is _that tidal wave of sleaze, along with a complete ability to pivot on just about anything to achieve personal advantage (notably Brexit). In that sense he's not one of the 'bastards' who opposed Major, he's just a gruesome opportunist. He's all the worst bits of MP and ruling class behaviour made flesh, but certainly an 'anti-Major'.

Edit: which of course is why Major detests him so much.


----------



## TomUS (Jul 8, 2022)

Viewing things from the point of view of someone who doesn't really understand UK politics, why is Johnsoh so hated, even by his own party?  There has been a flood of demands for him to quit for months.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 8, 2022)

This is interesting and lays out Johnson's future options clearly.

Unfortunately no penguins are involved.









						Has Johnson actually resigned? And, if so, can he renege on that resignation?
					

8th July 2022 The fact that people do not believe Boris Johnson has resigned – or believe he will reverse a resignation – speaks to the wariness many have about this particular cynical …



					davidallengreen.com


----------



## hegley (Jul 8, 2022)

TomUS said:


> Viewing things from the point of view of someone who doesn't really understand UK politics, why is Johnsoh so hated, even by his own party?  There has been a flood of demands for him to quit for months.


Because he's a terrible human being with absolutely no regard for anyone but himself. He is totally devoid of any redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2022)

hegley said:


> Because he's a terrible human being with absolutely no regard for anyone but himself. He is totally devoid of any redeeming qualities whatsoever.


Apart from that though, pretty stand-up bloke.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> What the fuck are the mail up to, I thought they'd turned against him?  Then they go with this fallen hero stuff.  It's almost as if ..... gasp .... they are unprincipled shites!


 had Angela Epstein on the vine show singing his praises this morning and how we all nasty people for not embracing his genius had to turn the telly off after a bit


----------



## campanula (Jul 8, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Everyone needs a hug sometimes. Even this miserable misanthrope


possibly from a grandchild...nothing wrong with a nice firm handshake, afaiac.

feeling a bit queasy today...as though I had indulged in too many chocolate eclairs and shouting at the TV. Back to putting parliamentary spite and back stabbing on ignore (all of them being irredeemable cunts).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 8, 2022)

Durham police are not issuing fines to Starmer and Rayner.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Durham police are not issuing fines to Starmer and Rayner.


I imagine a hatefest on Durham police from vermin trolls and bots will ensue.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Major was dull but honest, sexually continent and the rest (still a tory twat of course).



hmm

won't argue about the 'dull'

not an outright liar on the same scale as johnson, but hmm

and wasn't he shagging edwina currie at the time of his 'back to basics' moralising?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 8, 2022)

TomUS said:


> Viewing things from the point of view of someone who doesn't really understand UK politics, why is Johnsoh so hated, even by his own party?  There has been a flood of demands for him to quit for months.



He was loved because he was a mirror for all the base instincts of humanity. He was loved as a talisman for slovenly, ignorant, lazy, self-serving, exploitative, narcissistic liars everywhere.

He is now hated for exactly the same reason.

It's the difference between looking in the mirror before you leave for the party and looking in the mirror the morning after.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 8, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> He was loved as a talisman for slovenly, ignorant, lazy, self-serving, exploitative, narcissistic liars everywhere.



not to mention homophobic people, racists and homophobic racists


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> 
> won't argue about the 'dull'
> 
> ...


Oh my, how could I forget that!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Oh my, how could I forget that!



Only with the help of a very expensive psychotherapist.


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2022)

A view from over the pond. Love the title. 









						Opinion | The Delightful Implosion of Boris Johnson
					

His career is ending the way Donald Trump’s should have.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

He’s literally toast…


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 8, 2022)

TomUS said:


> Viewing things from the point of view of someone who doesn't really understand UK politics, why is Johnsoh so hated, even by his own party?  There has been a flood of demands for him to quit for months.


He's been a hate figure on the left for decades, particularly in London thanks to his turn as Mayor there but also because he was a prominent "nasty hard-right opinions for money" columnist for the Telegraph. Remainers hate him for being one of the key figures who slagged off Europe for years, and who touted Brexit hard during the referendum despite knowing the likely outcome of doing so full well (infamously he wrote two letters, one in favour of leaving and one against, and picked in favour because it was better for his political career). The Tories themselves were always pretty split between the more straight laced ones who despised his antics and shambolic personal life, and those with an eye for his supposed everyman populism.

He still has a constituency of idiots who love him almost solely because he delivered Brexit, but their supporting cast of opportunists who covered for his many indiscretions on the grounds of his electability have now abandoned ship, leaving the groundswell of people who he's wronged, outraged and let down over the years to swallow him.


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2022)

1%er said:


> Looking at it from a distance (well over 7,500 Km away) am I crazy to think someone like Ben Wallace will be seen as a safe pair of hands





Pickman's model said:


> yes


Well it appears Ben Wallace is the clear favourite among party members, I have no idea how other MPs view him but not sure it is such a crazy guess. I notice you said "you need to know who is standing", why is that? You can have a view without knowing who is standing (I don't know if he is standing or that he was favourite among party members when I names him). 

As one of the most prolific posters on here with what seems a view on almost everything, I think your reticence to offer a view speaks volumes. Come on show everyone that you have a clue and name your winner 

Sources: ITV and Reuters and many more if you need them


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

1%er said:


> Well it appears Ben Wallace is the clear favourite among party members, I have no idea how other MPs view him but not sure it is such a crazy guess. I notice you said "you need to know who is standing", why is that? You can have a view without knowing who is standing (I don't know if he is standing or that he was favourite among party members when I names him).
> 
> As one of the most prolific posters on here with what seems a view on almost everything, I think your reticence to offer a view speaks volumes. Come on show everyone that you have a clue and name your winner
> 
> Sources: ITV and Reuters and many more if you need them


you can have a view without knowing who is standing but the tory mps cannot cast a vote without knowing who is standing

as for crazy view, not so long ago the tory party decided it thought boris johnson was a safe pair of hands. and look where we are now


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2022)

campanula said:


> possibly from a grandchild...nothing wrong with a nice firm handshake, afaiac.


As one who has fallen foul of the house rules on hugs quite recently i can speak with a little authority on this matter.  A good handshake is an excellent 'hello' when given to face to face familiars (existing friends/acquaintances etc), or as an introduction to newly met people.  When coupled with a warm smile it can convey genuine affection (where appropriate).  Handshakes are a really useful social tool.  Hugs are also a really excellent social lubricant which, it can be said,  serve a very similar purpose to h/shakes, whilst possibly conveying greater warmth and affection. In some circumstances, often difficult to define, love (romantic or familial) may be indicated with a hug.  but not always.   As with most things, context is everything.  Hugs, it seems to me, are capable of being misunderstood (more so than handshakes).  and certainly as signal purveyors, hugs might easily be misinterpreted.  Therefore it seems sensible to exercise caution when offering hugs in any context which might involve the invisibility of sender and /or receiver - perhaps in an internet setting such as Urban for example.  Suffice to say, my earlier transgression was not intended to make anyone feel at all uncomfortable - the opposite in fact.  i think i have a generally warm and open character (others may disagree), and when i have made offers of a hug to anyone, i hope they will appreciate that my intentions were not in any way malign.  

As with most things human, the more we consider aspects of our 'touching' behaviours (including h/shakes and hugs) the more complicated they can seem, and the layers of complexity are multiplied and magnified by the advent of  internet communications, not to mention changing social mores.  Proceeding with care is always best..  Want a handshake campanula?


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

redcogs said:


> As one who has fallen foul of the house rules on hugs quite recently i can speak with a little authority on this matter.  A good handshake is an excellent 'hello' when given to face to face familiars (existing friends/acquaintances etc), or as an introduction to newly met people.  When coupled with a warm smile it can convey genuine affection (where appropriate).  Handshakes are a really useful social tool.  Hugs are also a really excellent social lubricant which, it can be said,  serve a very similar purpose to h/shakes, whilst possibly conveying greater warmth and affection. In some circumstances, often difficult to define, love (romantic or familial) may be indicated with a hug.  but not always.   As with most things, context is everything.  Hugs, it seems to me, are capable of being misunderstood (more so than handshakes).  and certainly as signal purveyors, hugs might easily be misinterpreted.  Therefore it seems sensible to exercise caution when offering hugs in any context which might involve the invisibility of sender and /or receiver - perhaps in an internet setting such as Urban for example.  Suffice to say, my earlier transgression was not intended to make anyone feel at all uncomfortable - the opposite in fact.  i think i have a generally warm and open character (others may disagree), and when i have made offers of a hug to anyone, i hope they will appreciate that my intentions were not in any way malign.
> 
> As with most things human, the more we consider aspects of our 'touching' behaviours (including h/shakes and hugs) the more complicated they can seem, and the layers of complexity are multiplied and magnified by the advent of  internet communications, not to mention changing social mores.  Proceeding with care is always best..  Want a handshake campanula?


One of the few good things about COVID is never having to hug anyone I don't love ever again,,,


----------



## 1%er (Jul 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you can have a view without knowing who is standing but the tory mps cannot cast a vote without knowing who is standing
> 
> as for crazy view, not so long ago the tory party decided it thought boris johnson was a safe pair of hands. and look where we are now


Your not a Tory MP are you? You can have a say now.

For Tories picking Johnson wasn't crazy, he won them a massive majority, I'm not so sure they thought he was a safe pair of hands, they just thought he'd get them elected. Most will have known what a liability and lying cunt he is but just wanted to get elected.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Durham police are not issuing fines to Starmer and Rayner.


It was so close to a perfect week...


----------



## gosub (Jul 8, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I imagine a hatefest on Durham police from vermin trolls and bots will ensue.


More depressed Labour is stuck with a leader that doesn't offer support to legally constituted strikes, but that's not particularly relevant on a Boris twatty thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

1%er said:


> Your not a Tory MP are you? You can have a say now.
> 
> For Tories picking Johnson wasn't crazy, he won them a massive majority, I'm not so sure they thought he was a safe pair of hands, they just thought he'd get them elected. Most will have known what a liability and lying cunt he is but just wanted to get elected.


you've not thought this through. you cannot vote for anyone at the moment as nominations have not only not closed, they have not opened.


----------



## bcuster (Jul 8, 2022)

Boris Johnson: The prime minister who broke all the rules
					

Boris Johnson reached the very top by defying political convention, but he has finally run out of luck.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2022)

redcogs said:


> Therefore it seems sensible to exercise caution when offering hugs in any context which might involve the invisibility of sender and /or receiver - perhaps in an internet setting such as Urban for example.  Suffice to say, my earlier transgression was not intended to make anyone feel at all uncomfortable - the opposite in fact.  i think i have a generally warm and open character (others may disagree), and when i have made offers of a hug to anyone, i hope they will appreciate that my intentions were not in any way malign.


I think I would revise this to "it seems sensible to exercise caution when offering hugs in any context".


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> One of the few good things about COVID is never having to hug anyone I don't love ever again,,,



(((A380)))


----------



## philosophical (Jul 8, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> He's been a hate figure on the left for decades, particularly in London thanks to his turn as Mayor there but also because he was a prominent "nasty hard-right opinions for money" columnist for the Telegraph. Remainers hate him for being one of the key figures who slagged off Europe for years, and who touted Brexit hard during the referendum despite knowing the likely outcome of doing so full well (infamously he wrote two letters, one in favour of leaving and one against, and picked in favour because it was better for his political career). The Tories themselves were always pretty split between the more straight laced ones who despised his antics and shambolic personal life, and those with an eye for his supposed everyman populism.
> 
> He still has a constituency of idiots who love him almost solely because *he delivered Brexit*, but their supporting cast of opportunists who covered for his many indiscretions on the grounds of his electability have now abandoned ship, leaving the groundswell of people who he's wronged, outraged and let down over the years to swallow him.


He didn't deliver 'leave'.
Fuck knows what brexit is.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 8, 2022)

philosophical said:


> He didn't deliver 'leave'.
> Fuck knows what brexit is.


His supporters think he did, was my point.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2022)

Richard Seymour's latest in the Staggers is worth reading (although it's worth noting he was adamant that Johnson wasn't going to resign on Wednesday night, so how much insight he has is perhaps debatable) - his assessment of the challenges facing Johnson's successor is worthwhile though I think





__





						Boris Johnson has a point: the "herd instinct" is a sign the Conservatives are panicked
					

The Prime Minister papered over the ideological cracks in the Tory party but they will reappear with his successor.




					www.newstatesman.com


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2022)

Santino said:


> I think I would revise this to "it seems sensible to exercise caution when offering hugs in any context".


Yes i sought to convey the idea that proceeding with caution is best - in particular with conditions of invisibility (and unfamiliarity) so i have no massive problem with your revision.  its a bit semantic though.  It is far easier in my experience to judge whether someone is receptive to a hug, or a handshake, if you are aware of their body language etc (a massive etc admittedly) because they are visible -  roughly sharing the same space.  In the example of my failure to be adequately cautious i was responding only to what i considered thoughtful and reasonable posts about bojo.  i knew nothing of the poster.  my bad (as they say) for  inadequate consideration of all relevant factors🙁


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm glad The Mail have taken this so well


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> Richard Seymour's latest in the Staggers is worth reading (although it's worth noting he was adamant that Johnson wasn't going to resign on Wednesday night, so how much insight he has is perhaps debatable) - his assessment of the challenges facing Johnson's successor is worthwhile though I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You kidding? That’s a pretty shallow analysis mostly replicating what everyone has said.  The idea he has any insight into the mindset of Tory mps is just silly.


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2022)

Voley said:


> I'm glad The Mail have taken this so well
> View attachment 331209View attachment 331207View attachment 331206View attachment 331205


Bunch of sad despicable amoral hypocrite cunts... It'd be terrible if the elevated blood pressure was to cause them a medical emergency.

Things are not looking much rosier since today's edition was printed, given that the Mail was pushing harder than all other media outlets for Starmer to be prosecuted for breaching lockdown rules, and he and Reyner have been given the all clear this afternoon...


----------



## redcogs (Jul 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> Richard Seymour's latest in the Staggers is worth reading (although it's worth noting he was adamant that Johnson wasn't going to resign on Wednesday night, so how much insight he has is perhaps debatable) - his assessment of the challenges facing Johnson's successor is worthwhile though I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBF to Seymour, bojo remains, however constrained, and he will call shots and wreek havoc.  fucker.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

There's still a whole load of shit coming down the pipeline. Whilst he is in place he'll fuck up the management of it and keep tarnishing the Tory brand.


----------



## campanula (Jul 8, 2022)

redcogs said:


> As one who has fallen foul of the house rules on hugs quite recently i can speak with a little authority on this matter.  A good handshake is an excellent 'hello' when given to face to face familiars (existing friends/acquaintances etc), or as an introduction to newly met people.  When coupled with a warm smile it can convey genuine affection (where appropriate).  Handshakes are a really useful social tool.  Hugs are also a really excellent social lubricant which, it can be said,  serve a very similar purpose to h/shakes, whilst possibly conveying greater warmth and affection. In some circumstances, often difficult to define, love (romantic or familial) may be indicated with a hug.  but not always.   As with most things, context is everything.  Hugs, it seems to me, are capable of being misunderstood (more so than handshakes).  and certainly as signal purveyors, hugs might easily be misinterpreted.  Therefore it seems sensible to exercise caution when offering hugs in any context which might involve the invisibility of sender and /or receiver - perhaps in an internet setting such as Urban for example.  Suffice to say, my earlier transgression was not intended to make anyone feel at all uncomfortable - the opposite in fact.  i think i have a generally warm and open character (others may disagree), and when i have made offers of a hug to anyone, i hope they will appreciate that my intentions were not in any way malign.
> 
> As with most things human, the more we consider aspects of our 'touching' behaviours (including h/shakes and hugs) the more complicated they can seem, and the layers of complexity are multiplied and magnified by the advent of  internet communications, not to mention changing social mores.  Proceeding with care is always best..  Want a handshake campanula?


Yes please. I am not any sort of hugger (despite having hippyish tendencies!)...and as for smoochy air kisses (mwha, mwah)...I really don't think that's me at all.  A nice firm handshake (as long as no-one does that thing of grasping with both hands for an unreasonable length of time) is perfectly OK with me. Possibly, being around 5 foot tall (when stretching my neck), I don't much relish being clasped to anyone's midriff but yep, I really quite liked the distance we all got from Covid.

I would run a freaking mile (slowly) if any member of the political class attempted any sort of touching whatsoever.


----------



## JimW (Jul 8, 2022)

Voley said:


> I'm glad The Mail have taken this so well
> View attachment 331209View attachment 331207View attachment 331206View attachment 331205


Thought that happened to Gulliver because he fell asleep on the job.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> There's still a whole load of shit coming down the pipeline. Whilst he is in place he'll fuck up the management of it and keep tarnishing the Tory brand.


Finally, Boris has a skill thats good.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

JimW said:


> Thought that happened to Gulliver because he fell asleep on the job.



I liked the bit where he got tried for pissing all over the royal palace. Gulliver that is not BoJo.

 But then you never know with him…


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

When it comes to the success or otherwise of the incoming shite, part of that will be about their ability to attribute fuck ups and surplus Covid deaths to Johnson - something which might not be too straightforward if the mail and others are venerating him. But ultimately, it's about the other side of the equation - Labour.  If there's nothing there other than a flag waving void with a few aspirations to 'fairness', the vermin win.  Ditto if Labour don't actually _rebuild _in their former seats.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 8, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> His supporters think he did, was my point.


Not only his supporters, but all the people who ever say 'he delivered brexit' as if that has any meaning at all. They're all at it, even usually decent media people.


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Not only his supporters, but all the people who ever say 'he delivered brexit' as if that has any meaning at all. They're all at it, even usually decent media people.


Because he did.  It may still be a bit messy around some edges, but he did.  

You may have noticed it’s caused some issues in six counties in particular.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> When it comes to the success or otherwise of the incoming shite, part of that will be about their ability to attribute fuck ups and surplus Covid deaths to Johnson


Surplus covid deaths are a total non-issue to most people - the consensus is mostly that they did their best etc etc. Depressing, but there it is - it's not going to be something any incoming PM will have to give much thought to, as long as there isn't a large body of evidence placing them at wild parties that were happening at the time the surplus covid deaths were accruing.


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Not only his supporters, but all the people who ever say 'he delivered brexit' as if that has any meaning at all. They're all at it, even usually decent media people.



Several people I know who've stated they'll never vote Tory again after witnessing the Johnson shitshow still say "...but he got Brexit done". They do genuinely think it was a simple act of cutting the rope and that's that, couldn't understand why everyone else was prevaricating about it and do not see it as an interminably complicated issue that'll have ramifications for decades.

TBH I think this is mostly to do with Johnson's complete lack of effort in understanding any detail whatsoever, so I assume it was portrayed to the blue base in this fashion.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 8, 2022)

There's not really any viable definition of 'surplus' Covid deaths is there? Certainly not that's been put out there. I mean it seems to me and most on here that it's obvious that the government made a total balls up of it but what does that mean if you want a charge sheet? It's not the maximal version you see people leaning towards on here a bit, I don't think that speaks to people in general. There's not really a case being made and there's not much of a comparable exemplar nation out there who have obviously done miles better that could be used as a yardstick. So yeah I agree that it's unlikely to be much of a live issue tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 8, 2022)

Johnson has given Labour a boost in their polling lead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's not really any viable definition of 'surplus' Covid deaths is there? Certainly not that's been put out there. I mean it seems to me and most on here that it's obvious that the government made a total balls up of it but what does that mean if you want a charge sheet? It's not the maximal version you see people leaning towards on here a bit, I don't think that speaks to people in general. There's not really a case being made and there's not much of a comparable exemplar nation out there who have obviously done miles better that could be used as a yardstick. So yeah I agree that it's unlikely to be much of a live issue tbh.


for me, it's the way in which a proper emergency wasn't taken seriously by the government in the way that johnson absented himself from the first four or five cobra meetings about it. the way he spread covid through handshakes and so on. the way in which the entire pandemic was something tory mates got billions from. the corruption and incompetence. sure, they didn't do really well abroad. but the reasons this country did so badly were active decisions by the government, eg sending ill people back into old people's and nursing homes. other places didn't do much better isn't real a great answer to where was johnson when he should have been working on the response early in the pandemic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson has given Labour a boost in their polling lead.
> 
> View attachment 331226


watch it disappear as people see more of shammer


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's not really any viable definition of 'surplus' Covid deaths is there?



<derail>
I'm pretty sure Elbows has posted a lot about this in the covid forum, but yes the viable definition is called "excess mortality" and is used in insurance as well as medical reporting e.g.









						UK suffers record period of 'excess' mortality
					

UK mortality has been above 2019 levels for 22 consecutive weeks, which is the longest continuous period of 'excess' deaths recorded in the country since the start of the COVID-19 pandemic.




					www.theactuary.com
				












						Excess mortality during the Coronavirus pandemic (COVID-19)
					

Excess mortality is a term used in epidemiology and public health that refers to the number of deaths from all causes during a crisis above and beyond what we would have expected to see under ‘normal’ conditions.1 In this case, we’re interested in how the number of deaths during the COVID-19...




					ourworldindata.org
				



</derail>

As you say though there's not been a huge comparison to other countries - as it's often difficult to correlate differences across geographical populations even within the same country. MD in Private Eye has done a series of excellent articles on the difference, as well as excoriating the government's handling of it (esp. cronyism in track and trace and PPE contracts).

Also as you say, it seems many people don't really care about it though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> for me, it's the way in which a proper emergency wasn't taken seriously by the government in the way that johnson absented himself from the first four or five cobra meetings about it. the way he spread covid through handshakes and so on. the way in which the entire pandemic was something tory mates got billions from. the corruption and incompetence. sure, they didn't do really well abroad. but the reasons this country did so badly were active decisions by the government, eg sending ill people back into old people's and nursing homes. other places didn't do much better isn't real a great answer to where was johnson when he should have been working on the response early in the pandemic.PM Boris Johnson - monster thread for a monster twat



Sure, I wouldn't disagree with any of that. I think his handling of the whole thing was downright criminal and he (and Hancock) should be in prison for it.

That doesn't mean there's some sort of incoming reckoning on surplus deaths that the next Tory leader will have to deal with though.



stdP said:


> <derail>
> I'm pretty sure Elbows has posted a lot about this in the covid forum, but yes the viable definition is called "excess mortality" and is used in insurance as well as medical reporting e.g.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that's the same thing though. Excess mortality is the difference between pandemic period death rates and those of a typical year. That's not 'surplus deaths' in the sense it was being used, ie as deaths caused by failures of government policy, unless you think that should be zero - which I think even most of us would have to acknowledge as unrealistic.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's not really any viable definition of 'surplus' Covid deaths is there? Certainly not that's been put out there. I mean it seems to me and most on here that it's obvious that the government made a total balls up of it but what does that mean if you want a charge sheet? It's not the maximal version you see people leaning towards on here a bit, I don't think that speaks to people in general. There's not really a case being made and there's not much of a comparable exemplar nation out there who have obviously done miles better that could be used as a yardstick. So yeah I agree that it's unlikely to be much of a live issue tbh.



The ‘good’ thing is the medical profession world wide love there analysis and research in a way that puts almost all other professionals  to shanr. They love their evidence based practice. There will be massive evidenced studies of ‘surplus deaths’ and ‘quality years of life lost’ as international comparisons. The trouble / reality is it will take years to produce it…


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Sure, I wouldn't disagree with any of that. I think his handling of the whole thing was downright criminal and he (and Hancock) should be in prison for it.
> 
> That doesn't mean there's some sort of incoming reckoning on surplus deaths that the next Tory leader will have to deal with though.
> 
> ...


i don't think the next tory leader will be someone from the backbenches like jeremy corbyn. pretty much everyone in the johnson administration has questions to answer about the performance of that abysmal cabal, they're all tainted with it - albeit some more than others.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 8, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's not really any viable definition of 'surplus' Covid deaths is there? Certainly not that's been put out there. I mean it seems to me and most on here that it's obvious that the government made a total balls up of it but what does that mean if you want a charge sheet? It's not the maximal version you see people leaning towards on here a bit, I don't think that speaks to people in general. There's not really a case being made and there's not much of a comparable exemplar nation out there who have obviously done miles better that could be used as a yardstick. So yeah I agree that it's unlikely to be much of a live issue tbh.


It’s a shame Johnson didn’t personally contribute his own death to the total


----------



## existentialist (Jul 8, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Only with the help of a very expensive psychotherapist.


You rang...?


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't think the next tory leader will be someone from the backbenches like jeremy corbyn. pretty much everyone in the johnson administration has questions to answer about the performance of that abysmal cabal, they're all tainted with it - albeit some more than others.


the lack of reckoning the new PM will face over covid deaths isn't because they won't be tainted with it - Johnson wouldn't have faced a reckoning either. There's no reckoning incoming because no-one wants to think about covid anymore.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> Surplus covid deaths are a total non-issue to most people - the consensus is mostly that they did their best etc etc. Depressing, but there it is - it's not going to be something any incoming PM will have to give much thought to, as long as there isn't a large body of evidence placing them at wild parties that were happening at the time the surplus covid deaths were accruing.


Probably the wrong example to give, cost of living and fuel poverty are going to be the more immediate.  As to Covid payback, probably something I'm hoping for rather than expecting, though there will be a few hand grenades when the inquiries finally report.  Probably goes back to the opposition - if Labour could build a 'narrative' around the vermin and their contempt for the poor, disabled and the rest, there'd be a template for the Covid report to map onto.  I'm not hopeful.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 8, 2022)

Are they really a non-issue? A lot of people will have lost relatives and friends unnecessarily from covid.


----------



## JimW (Jul 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 331229


Cerne Abbas has changed, much bigger cock than I remember.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 8, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Probably the wrong example to give, cost of living and fuel poverty are going to be the more immediate.  As to Covid payback, probably something I'm hoping for rather than expecting, though there will be a few hand grenades when the inquiries finally report.  Probably goes back to the opposition - if Labour could build a 'narrative' around the vermin and their contempt for the poor, disabled and the rest, there'd be a template for the Covid report to map onto.  I'm not hopeful.


It would help if Labour didn't share in that contempt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> the lack of reckoning the new PM will face over covid deaths isn't because they won't be tainted with it - Johnson wouldn't have faced a reckoning either. There's no reckoning incoming because no-one wants to think about covid anymore.


Covid wants to think about them tho. And we'll see, maybe you're right and maybe you're wrong: people may yet see a reckoning for the industrial scale corruption of the past two years


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised nobody here has understood this aspect:
> 
> View attachment 331110


Clearly they're not an expert on the uK, they're a bellend.


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Clearly they're not an expert on the uK, they're a bellend.


it's just really terrible satire


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2022)

killer b said:


> it's just really terrible satire


It was ver bad, that's true. My satire-meter has been out of action for months, I just can't tell the difference between satire and reporting.

Truly the end times are nigh.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 8, 2022)

belboid said:


> Because he did.  It may still be a bit messy around some edges, but he did.
> 
> You may have noticed it’s caused some issues in six counties in particular.


Whatever he did, it wasn't what was voted for.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 8, 2022)

A friend of mine is working in Ukraine (Kyiv) and just send me this photo. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2022)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> A friend of mine is working in Ukraine (Kyiv) and just send me this photo. Not sure what to make of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 331254


He's extremely popular over there, and I don't blame them, given the insipid support they've received from Europe's other major powers.


----------



## not a trot (Jul 8, 2022)

strung out said:


> He's extremely popular over there, and I don't blame them, given the insipid support they've received from Europe's other major powers.



And yet Tory supporters are moaning about the money being spent on Ukraine. Cost of living and all that.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 8, 2022)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> A friend of mine is working in Ukraine (Kyiv) and just send me this photo. Not sure what to make of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 331254


You could maybe make a Molotov cocktail of it if you ripped it into small enough bits and screwed them up tightly enough?


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## kenny g (Jul 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> <derail>
> I'm pretty sure Elbows has posted a lot about this in the covid forum, but yes the viable definition is called "excess mortality" and is used in insurance as well as medical reporting e.g.
> 
> 
> ...


Will need to add hypothermia as a result of fuel price rises / as well as deaths due to heat stroke in the next few weeks/ to the mix as well..


----------



## kenny g (Jul 8, 2022)

Dead Cat Bounce said:


> A friend of mine is working in Ukraine (Kyiv) and just send me this photo. Not sure what to make of it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 331254


We can only pray he heads over there to lead the resistance from the front.


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Jul 8, 2022)

kenny g said:


> We can only pray he heads over there to lead the resistance from the front.


Dont you think the Ukrainians have suffered enough


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 8, 2022)

From Australian press today


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 8, 2022)

{oops}


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2022)

I wonder if this all means that the Rwanda nonsense might be quietly shelved


----------



## Nylock (Jul 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm
> 
> won't argue about the 'dull'
> 
> ...


Lest we forget he's also the cunt who stated "New age travellers? Not in this age, not in any age!" and promptly introduced some of the most repressive domestic legislation of the final years of the 20th century.


kabbes said:


> I wonder if this all means that the Rwanda nonsense might be quietly shelved


More likely that a bunch of people got flown out there whilst we were all looking at the unfolding chaos...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> View attachment 331299



Johnson would hang this on his wall


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 8, 2022)

it does make Dominic Rabb appear like William Defoe


----------



## belboid (Jul 8, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Johnson would hang this on his wall


Naah. It's completely the wrong people, bar Sunak and Gove.

Moggy?? Dont be daft.  Why is Javid on the backbench? He should be the Patel character. 

And it looks like _Iain Duncan Smith_ leering behind Govey. wtf?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2022)

belboid said:


> Naah. It's completely the wrong people, bar Sunak and Gove.
> 
> Moggy?? Dont be daft.  Why is Javid on the backbench? He should be the Patel character.
> 
> And it looks like _Iain Duncan Smith_ leering behind Govey. wtf?



Who and who?

"Boris Julius Caesar and others"


----------



## Supine (Jul 8, 2022)

New cabinet will be fine…


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 9, 2022)

Supine said:


> New cabinet will be fine…
> 
> View attachment 331311


Clearly one of the brightest and best this country can produce.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 9, 2022)

Essential Kunt commentary


----------



## tonysingh (Jul 9, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Essential Kunt commentary




I fucking love Kunt. He'd be a wicked PM.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Dont you think the Ukrainians have suffered enough


So they deserve an entertaining blood sacrifice.


----------



## Spandex (Jul 9, 2022)

belboid said:


> Naah. It's completely the wrong people, bar Sunak and Gove.
> 
> Moggy?? Dont be daft.  Why is Javid on the backbench? He should be the Patel character.
> 
> And it looks like _Iain Duncan Smith_ leering behind Govey. wtf?


The problem with that picture isn't just that it's poorly executed with some of the wrong people. The problem is the idea it conveys: that Johnson has been betrayed, like Ceasar.

It's an idea that comes straight from Johnson's brain, via his supporters and through the pages of the Express and the Mail. It's creating a betrayal myth that he hopes to make political use of later on.

He wasn't betrayed; he was dropped because most Tories didn't like him in the first place and only put up with him as he was an election winning machine. As soon as he looked like a loser he was always going to be dropped like a hot potato. 

Anyone posting it is naively promoting a Johnson line. It might prompt a quick chuckle, but the alt-right (which Johnson is well aware of) have made plenty of progress by promoting their ideas through lol memes and sharing them is just doing his work for him.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 9, 2022)

what a crazy journey


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Johnson would hang this on his wall


Yeh he wouldnt know the senatorial stripe was purple not red


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 9, 2022)

He's still doing great work.  Proving the conservatives lack of ability to organise dropping him without turning it into a me me me circus. The sticky turd that wont flush


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> He's still doing great work.  Proving the conservatives lack of ability to organise dropping him without turning it into a me me me circus. The sticky turd that wont flush


A modern lambton worm


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 9, 2022)

That's the best epitaph yet "The sticky turd that won't flush"


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 9, 2022)

Think I've found my tweet of the day. 






twitter link


🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2022)

*PORK
🧐🧐🧐
*


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 9, 2022)

🤣


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> 🤣



Signed.


----------



## bimble (Jul 9, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> 🤣


He made that himself didn’t he.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 9, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Think I've found my tweet of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm struggling to understand that tweet. There are appears to be no link whatsoever between the first paragraph and the bunch of random words that come after it. Is this some kind of Twitter thing I'm too Web 1.0 to understand?


----------



## bimble (Jul 9, 2022)

Kalonzo??


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 9, 2022)

He's trying to get the other words linked to the high news story. Because he is a moron with no understanding of how the internet works, but who thinks he knows how the internet works.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> He's trying to get the other words linked to the high news story. Because he is a moron with no understanding of how the internet works, but who thinks he knows how the internet works.



A series of tubes.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 9, 2022)

8ball said:


> A series of tubes.


precisely.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

8ball said:


> Signed.



C’mon, though - much shits and giggles to be had if we can really get this rolling..


----------



## contadino (Jul 9, 2022)

8ball said:


> C’mon, though - much shits and giggles to be had if we can really get this rolling..


I hope it proves so popular as to attract local news.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

contadino said:


> I hope it proves so popular as to attract local news.



I’d love to see it reach a couple of million and be debated in Parliament.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 9, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> 🤣


What the hell is wrong with people

I'm lost for words on this


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I'm struggling to understand that tweet. There are appears to be no link whatsoever between the first paragraph and the bunch of random words that come after it. Is this some kind of Twitter thing I'm too Web 1.0 to understand?



Well at first sight it seems to be from a pretty credible account amirite ?






But looking a little closer I see it appears to be a very very pro-Putin account. The listed words are all random current twitter hashtags. So I'm guessing rather than an advanced practitioner of religious surrealism this is in fact a badly programmed putin bot.

Bit disappointed I have to say. Still I'm interested to learn that it's *#masculinitysaturday* even if that mainly appears to be one account dispensing extremely dubious advice.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 9, 2022)

Doctor, my sides. 









						Boris Johnson resigns: How journalists brought 'careless power' to account
					

Journalists and the Boris Johnson resignation: There will be a change of political leadership in the UK as a direct result of revelations by the news media.




					pressgazette.co.uk
				





The press were amongst Johnson's chief enablers.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 9, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Well at first sight it seems to be from a pretty credible account amirite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I see now. Gotta love the fake blue tick.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2022)

bimble said:


> He made that himself didn’t he.


Crafted it out of old wine crates 👍


----------



## petee (Jul 9, 2022)

Spandex said:


> The problem with that picture isn't just that it's poorly executed with some of the wrong people. The problem is the idea it conveys: that Johnson has been betrayed, like Ceasar.



footnote, caesar wasn't exactly betrayed either, the people who offed him were his longtime political enemies. brutus on a personal level maybe, but that's it.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 9, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Ben Wallis. PM within a year.
> 
> Evens for the server fund.
> 
> Quote this post with your number



This is aging well.

Ben Wallace will not join race to become leader​


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> This is aging well.
> 
> Ben Wallace will not join race to become leader​



To be fair to Spy, Wallace was the only name in the list where I couldn’t think of immediate examples of him being appalling.

…


----------



## Raheem (Jul 9, 2022)

8ball said:


> To be fair to Spy, Wallace was the only name in the list where I couldn’t think of immediate examples of him being appalling.
> 
> …


Or of him doing something.


----------



## gosub (Jul 9, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> This is aging well.
> 
> Ben Wallace will not join race to become leader​


Congratulations! You have passed my first criteria for being PM


Unfortunately the world is a fucked up place


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Or of him doing something.



Yep, no idea who he is.
Makes him the most qualified person on the list


----------



## Humberto (Jul 9, 2022)

Truss not declared yet. Would be a serious contender if she did.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 9, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Truss not declared yet. Would be a serious contender if she did.


Like a two following a three on Play Your Cards Right.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 9, 2022)

She would be worse, I agree.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What the hell is wrong with people
> 
> I'm lost for words on this



Just creeping up to 5,000 right now.

From the petition:

“He made a few mistakes but so did Churchill!’”

“#BorisOurPM”

“I do not trust the others especially that sunak”


An alternative take:

“Boris is a venal, incompetent, shitweasel. That even other Tories cannot stomach his craven fuckery tells a tale.

Michael Gove, the human prolapse, thinks Boris is a bit much. Michael. Gove.

I am looking forward to his complete lack of integrity sinking the Tory party into a shit-mire from whence it never returns.”


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 9, 2022)

8ball said:


> Just creeping up to 5,000 right now.


There is a rumour circulating on the Tory leadership thread that he might put his name forward to  run again  not sure how true it is through?

And if he did run again  what the hell  do Tory MPs do next?


----------



## maomao (Jul 9, 2022)

I had a taxi driver today tell me that now Boris is gone, Sunak's going to get in and the muslims will have even more rights. I can see him getting quite a few votes if he did run.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 9, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> This is aging well.
> 
> Ben Wallace will not join race to become leader​



killer b should‘ve taken the bet


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2022)

I agreed with you though!


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2022)

Anyway, with Wallace out I reckon it'll be Sunak. He seems to be the kind of guy who gets what he wants, so it's pretty likely this is going to follow suit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> There is a rumour circulating on the Tory leadership thread that he might put his name forward to  run again  not sure how true it is through?
> 
> And if he did run again  what the hell  do Tory MPs do next?


Dunno about Tory MP’s, but the rest of us can just sit back and grab some popcorn.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Dunno about Tory MP’s, but the rest of us can just sit back and grab some popcorn.


TBF it will probably come out in due course that Sunak's missus invested heavily in Butterkist stock about a fortnight ago


----------



## JimW (Jul 9, 2022)

MasculinitySaturday, femme Sunday with a frock for church, then just androge my way through the week until arse-scratching day comes round again.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 9, 2022)

Enter Grant Shapps


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Enter Grant Shapps



Which one


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 9, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Which one


I sent the above post in the wrong thread


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Enter Grant Shapps


The song Lee Perry should have released


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 9, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I sent the above post in the wrong thread



Yeah I got confused for a while


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 9, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> Yeah I got confused for a while


So did I when I sent it🤣


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jul 9, 2022)

Indy reporting that Zahawi is being investigated by HMRC for tax affairs


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 9, 2022)

Supine said:


> Indy reporting that Zahawi is being investigated by HMRC for tax affairs


Their goes his chances then


----------



## kabbes (Jul 9, 2022)

Is there anyone standing that doesn’t regard Johnson as being dangerously Social Democratic?


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2022)

Will this thread be replaced by a "Disgraced ex-PM Boris Johnson is a still a cunt discussion" one once his replacement is in post?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




its a pattern of behaviour going back years
you have people defending Boris for his womanising way , hear it this week
he grooms and throws money at them its not unknown

look at the American  Jennifer Arcuri  and the report of him trying to get carrie  job at number 10
it how he operates


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2022)

stavros said:


> Will this thread be replaced by a "Disgraced ex-PM Boris Johnson is a still a cunt discussion" one once his replacement is in post?



we already have a Sunak time is up thread


and tbh in my mind the longer this dangerous fuckwit is allowed to hang around as Care taker PM
the more chance he is going to try to remaining in power


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 9, 2022)

having been on our televisions for so long almost invariably clad in a hi-vis vest it is indeed difficult to imagine that he won't continue to appear there nightly in some capacity or other.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2022)

what we reckon GB news or Talk TV


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




The timing of that story truly appalls me.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Just about to post that. He definitely loses it with women. Controlling cunt.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 9, 2022)

hmm whilst he was being installed as the next pm no one could see the character of the man




> Boris Johnson: police called to loud altercation at potential PM's home
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Neighbour records shouting and banging at flat MP shares with Carrie Symonds
> ...



plus that will with people around him trying to blame Carrie for Partygate


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> hmm whilst he was being installed as the next pm no one could see the character of the man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One imagines the rumoured tape of that row will no doubt surface sooner rather than later.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 9, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## stdP (Jul 9, 2022)

stavros said:


> Will this thread be replaced by a "Disgraced ex-PM Boris Johnson is a still a cunt discussion" one once his replacement is in post?



Regarding the "is he still a cunt?" question, I think there are some threads in theory and philosophy about the defecatory habits of ursine mammals in sylvan settings, contrasted with ascertaining the religious affiliation of the leader of the Holy See, that I feel could give us metaphysical guidance on the subject.

I'm hoping he'll fade in to the background, but I fully expect the fallout from this toxic bucket of feculence to persist for years. Regarding his controlling nature, he's definitely worse with it around women, but any time _anyone_ questions him or makes him look stupid he's always had flashes of "how fucking dare YOU speak like that to ME!!!" over his face - procumbent adulation is the only criticism he's capable of receiving. I'm just amazed it took as long as this for the scales to fall from so many eyes.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 9, 2022)

agricola said:


> The timing of that story truly appalls me.


Would there have been a better time? Earlier, do you mean? Maybe the complainant didn't feel safe to air it until he was on his way out.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Murdoch has been sitting on this since April. If this was released earlier the Rwanda  policy may not have been implemented. Scum, all of them.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Would there have been a better time? Earlier, do you mean? Maybe the complainant didn't feel safe to air it until he was on his way out.



Any time after it was recorded would have been a better time to release that.   "Safety" is not an argument that holds any water given what he has ended up doing.


----------



## Sue (Jul 9, 2022)

agricola said:


> Any time after it was recorded would have been a better time to release that.   "Safety" is not an argument that holds any water given what he has ended up doing.


Holds water for the victim, I'd have thought? His behaviour is not her fault/responsibility.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

Sue said:


> Holds water for the victim, I'd have thought? His behaviour is not her fault/responsibility.


He states it in a tweet. Who wouldn't be unnerved trying to hold that establisment cunt to account.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2022)

Sue said:


> Holds water for the victim, I'd have thought? His behaviour is not her fault/responsibility.



His behaviour isn't, but having that recording and then not releasing it until he has resigned is (IMHO at least) shameful.  As is who she's released it to, whilst we are on the subject.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

agricola said:


> His behaviour isn't, but having that recording and then not releasing it until he has resigned is (IMHO at least) shameful.  As is who she's released it to, whilst we are on the subject.


You've have no idea what's happening in her head. He was the mayor, a very popular figure and she was very young. 
Maybe wait for the full story. Or just stop judging her.


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> You've have no idea what's happening in her head. He was the mayor, a very popular figure and she was very young.
> Maybe wait for the full story. Or just stop judging her.



The recording was made in 2017, not when the affair happened.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2022)

stavros said:


> Will this thread be replaced by a "Disgraced ex-PM Boris Johnson is a still a cunt discussion" one once his replacement is in post?


I do hope so.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

agricola said:


> The recording was made in 2017, not when the affair happened.


And? She did what was right for her. Selfish cow eh?


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> And? She did what was right for her. Selfish cow eh?



If it helps, I'd say the same thing if the people who apparently recorded his row with Carrie in 2019 decide to release it.   When MPs or members of his cabinet come out and say "_well, I always knew he was a wrong 'un ever since he did this thing that I am only now telling you about_" are we not going to criticise them?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 9, 2022)

agricola said:


> If it helps, I'd say the same thing if the people who apparently recorded his row with Carrie in 2019 decide to release it.   When MPs or members of his cabinet come out and say "_well, I always knew he was a wrong 'un ever since he did this thing that I am only now telling you about_" are we not going to criticise them?


Of course, but they weren't involved directly. This is between a young woman and older man with a lot of authority/establishment friends. Who has supposed to have recorded the shouting at his home with Carrie? Neighbours?


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 9, 2022)

agricola said:


> If it helps, I'd say the same thing if the people who apparently recorded his row with Carrie in 2019 decide to release it.   When MPs or members of his cabinet come out and say "_well, I always knew he was a wrong 'un ever since he did this thing that I am only now telling you about_" are we not going to criticise them?


MPs and members of his cabinet, yes, and they are in a stronger position than members of the public. 
I don't know the reasons why the 2017 recording wasn't released earlier. The public's right to know doesn't override every other right, but there's no question the press barons will keep their powder dry till it can achieve greatest coverage. Not sure this is the time, though - I'd have thought that time well past.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 9, 2022)

The idea that this woman wouldn't have faced horrific bullying and harassment by our shitty press until the last week or so is a joke.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm now feeling angry again.

Angry at the despicable, sociopathic cunt that these audio recordings reveal. The coercion and control element chimes with domestic abuse indicators. Makes me feel sick.

But also angry at the shitty cynicism of people like Murdoch and their hacks. No moral compass, all totally strategic.

Lost and rotting. And yet you turn on the radio and hear these wankers playing in to their strategies. Coercion and control is only worth getting outraged about when the tide has turned. before that, they cry, 'sanctimony'.

And the sad thing is, there's no reason that things couldn't get worse. _All _the possible contenders for PM are either loons or thick as pig-shit. When's the revolution?

(Pissed, ignore my maundering shite....)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 10, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> _All _the possible contenders for PM are either loons or thick as pig-shit.



or both...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 10, 2022)

7,307 in the petition now.

Get in while they’re still hot!!

(They’re still dribbling in like disappointed cum down the inside of cheap velour trousers, but unless something changes I don’t think 9k by Monday is going to happen)


----------



## two sheds (Jul 10, 2022)

❤️ 









						Boris Johnson accused of trying to derail Rishi Sunak’s bid to be next PM
					

Senior Tories say the former chancellor is the main focus of the ousted leader’s anger as bitter infighting breaks out




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Senior Tories accused Boris Johnson of trying to torpedo Rishi Sunak’s bid to succeed him as prime minister – and of refusing to leave No 10 with good grace – as the leadership race descended into bitter infighting.
> 
> As a trio of cabinet ministers entered the contest last night, senior MPs said the battle now risked inflicting even more damage on the party than the fall of Margaret Thatcher more than three decades ago.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing the S's from all the keyboards glued to the ceilings* when/if Sunak gets in  .

_and yes I know it didn't happen_


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How sad. Never mind.


----------



## Sue (Jul 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Bitter infighting' eh? 🍿


----------



## A380 (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Supine (Jul 10, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 331482



Disturbing on many levels


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2022)

So we have multimillionaire corrupt tax dodging fucks vs carpetbagging imbeciles. Mordant will get it because she appeals to the older retired grey majority of party members.  That’s about all she has to offer. I cant see them going for someone who isn’t white tbh. 

All scum


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> So we have multimillionaire corrupt tax dodging fucks vs carpetbagging imbeciles. Mordant will get it because she appeals to the older retired grey majority of party members.  That’s about all she has to offer. I cant see them going for someone who isn’t white tbh.
> 
> All scum


Mordaunt not someone who comes to mind when you think of the vile worm Johnson, so not as tainted by association as say sunak


----------



## teqniq (Jul 10, 2022)

According to the article I linked to on the leadership thread she's known in some tory circles as 'Penny Dormant' because she's done absolutely nothing in government.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> According to the article I linked to on the leadership thread she's known in some tory circles as 'Penny Dormant' because she's done absolutely nothing in government.


Her inactivity may stand her in good stead


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2022)

The Tory party could engage the public by making the contestants complete the wipeout course to be eligible for nomination


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> According to the article I linked to on the leadership thread she's known in some tory circles as 'Penny Dormant' because she's done absolutely nothing in government.



That applies to Javid as well, but he's had more major roles than anyone: chancellor, health, trade, home, local gov, culture...yet achieved nothing of note in any of them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> That applies to Javid as well, but he's had more major roles than anyone: chancellor, health, trade, home, local gov, culture...yet achieved nothing of note in any of them.


He's well on his way to collecting the complete set


----------



## JimW (Jul 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> According to the article I linked to on the leadership thread she's known in some tory circles as 'Penny Dormant' because she's done absolutely nothing in government.


Secret Daoist. Wuwei.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 10, 2022)

This is good. It’s like my national record of achievement. She’s filled it out herself, because it is full of useless facts no one else would know as padding.








						Andrea Jenkyns - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## flypanam (Jul 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> According to the article I linked to on the leadership thread she's known in some tory circles as 'Penny Dormant' because she's done absolutely nothing in government.


I can’t help but read it as Morguehaunt.


----------



## A380 (Jul 10, 2022)

teqniq said:


> According to the article I linked to on the leadership thread she's known in some tory circles as 'Penny Dormant' because she's done absolutely nothing in government.


Feature not a bug.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2022)

Despite johnson's all round vile behaviour, there's nothing I've seen in his various extra marital relationships - aka serial cheating - that adds up to weinstein style assault.  However with the all offers of jobs or promotions that he dangles, with the power disparities,  all these stories come from exactly the same place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Despite johnson's all round vile behaviour, there's nothing I've seen in his various extra marital relationships - aka serial cheating - that adds up to weinstein style assault.


give it time


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 11, 2022)

Can we all chip in for a salad bowl   🤣


----------



## 2hats (Jul 11, 2022)

Let him drink himself happy instead.








						NO MO BO JO // Commemorative Farmhouse IPA // 750ml
					

“My friends, as I have discovered myself, there are no disasters, only opportunities. And, indeed, opportunities for fresh disasters.” Boris Johnson, Prime Minister 2019 - 2022 Dishonest and delusional until the bitter endA 6.1% Farmhouse IPA hopped with Calypso. Fermented with a mixture of...



					shop.powderkegbeer.co.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Can we all chip in for a salad bowl   🤣




Boris Johnson: not big on salads. The shocking revelations are really piling up now aren't they?


----------



## Supine (Jul 11, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Boris Johnson: not big on salads. The shocking revelations are really piling up now aren't they?



They don’t have a salad bowl. They have a rare Ming dynasty bowl that can be used to hold salad when required. Probably donated by a dodgy Chinese diplomat in return for a contract being fast tracked.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 11, 2022)

Well if there's no wallpaper and no expensive refurbishment, what happened to all the money they've claimed for on the invoices? Eh?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Can we all chip in for a salad bowl   🤣





I’m available for commissions if they like


----------



## Raheem (Jul 11, 2022)

There's a reason Boris Johnson doesn't have a salad bowl.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 11, 2022)

Raheem said:


> There's a reason Boris Johnson doesn't have a salad bowl.



His hairdresser uses it when she cuts his hair


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> His hairdresser uses it when she cuts his hair


Pretty sure she uses a colander...


----------



## oryx (Jul 11, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Can we all chip in for a salad bowl   🤣



I heard that live and LOL'ed!

She also excused him staying on as PM, saying that in the US they elect the new president in November and they take up office in January. Hence there's an orderly transition.

Now there's a woman who's never seen _Four Hours At The Capitol._


----------



## 8ball (Jul 11, 2022)

oryx said:


> She also excused him staying on as PM, saying that in the US they elect the new president in November and they take up office in January. Hence there's an orderly transition.



I think the word 'elect' might also be an important one there.


----------



## Voley (Jul 11, 2022)

Derby Telegraph has this moving poetic tribute to our erstwhile leader:


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2022)

Voley said:


> Derby Telegraph has this moving poetic tribute to our erstwhile leader:
> 
> View attachment 331783


You'd have a hard time writing a worse poem than that deliberately.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 11, 2022)

Voley said:


> Derby Telegraph has this moving poetic tribute to our erstwhile leader:
> 
> View attachment 331783


I read that as Daily Telegraph and it still works.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 11, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> You'd have a hard time writing a worse poem than that deliberately.


You'd have to resort to commissioning Bono.


----------



## contadino (Jul 11, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> You'd have a hard time writing a worse poem than that deliberately.


Yeah, one typewriter, 20 minutes, one monkey.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 11, 2022)

Voley said:


> Derby Telegraph has this moving poetic tribute to our erstwhile leader:
> 
> View attachment 331783


Fuck me that's... so shit.

Did Dorries write this? Who is Sandra Bond?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 11, 2022)

Bond, Sandra Bond


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 11, 2022)

Voley said:


> Derby Telegraph has this moving poetic tribute to our erstwhile leader:
> 
> View attachment 331783



c'mon this is clearly a made up pisstake. Some junior hack was half cut in the afternoon and made it up.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 11, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Fuck me that's... so shit.
> 
> Did Dorries write this? *Who is Sandra Bond?*


Well, that's a rabbit hole....

(I thought it was going to be a pisstake too.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> Fuck me that's... so shit.
> 
> Did Dorries write this? Who is Sandra Bond?


James' sister


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2022)

Raheem said:


> You'd have to resort to commissioning Bono.


Oi! #AngryU2FanAlert


----------



## Wilf (Jul 12, 2022)

Voley said:


> Derby Telegraph has this moving poetic tribute to our erstwhile leader:
> 
> View attachment 331783


I take it that Sandra is the love child of William McGonagall and John Major?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 12, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Oi! #AngryU2FanAlert


"Ireland's pain is now in Ukraine"

I can't be bothered to Google, but I think that's it.

Sorry and all, but what a fucking moron.


----------



## Ming (Jul 12, 2022)

Ming said:


> I actually think that’s intended. Democratic norms and checks and balances limit barbarians like the Tory and republican parties in what they’d like to do. So it‘s perfectly predictable that they’d want to undermine them by outrageous displays of putting two fingers up and flouting them. Makes the voters think ‘what’s the point in voting???’. Perfect.


Just replying to myself regarding the 'two fingers up' bit.
Only one presently. But I'm sure they'll get to two. I guess if you follow the trend eventually they'll end up calling their own voters 'thick BRITISH (!) cunts'. And still get voted in.


----------



## Ming (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2022)

Little bit ISIS.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 12, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I take it that Sandra is the love child of William McGonagall and John Major?


Not really fair, as Major can't stand Johnson. More like E Jarvis Thribb.


Spoiler: image



(Still can't get alt text to ackle. Image shows Sandra Bond in a YouTube fiction session, socks drying in the background.)


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 12, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> You'd have a hard time writing a worse poem than that deliberately.


There once was a poet from Plymouth, 
Whose limericks never did rhyme.
They also didn't scan
And they weren't particularly funny
And the last line always kind of went on and on as he realised too late that he'd missed the point. Again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> You'd have a hard time writing a worse poem than that deliberately.


No, you wouldn't. The pages of the nineteenth century press are filled with poems far far worse than that


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> You'd have a hard time writing a worse poem than that deliberately.


One of my colleagues left recently and in her farewell email wrote a poem to say goodbye. It was absolutely bloody atrocious. I'll see if it will bear reproduction after identifying details removed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 12, 2022)

contadino said:


> Yeah, one typewriter, 20 minutes, one monkey.



Not deliberate



mojo pixy said:


> There once was a poet from Plymouth,
> Whose limericks never did rhyme.
> They also didn't scan
> And they weren't particularly funny
> And the last line always kind of went on and on as he realised too late that he'd missed the point. Again.



Not bad



Pickman's model said:


> No, you wouldn't. The pages of the nineteenth century press are filled with poems far far worse than that



Not deliberately bad

I believe my point stands


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 12, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> View attachment 331859


It's a bit "our first time at the Fringe" for me.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 12, 2022)

well avoid that train then.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 12, 2022)

They've been doing it a while it seems. Projects


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 12, 2022)

So the parliamentary under-secretary of state at the Department for Education. Impressive linkedin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> One of my colleagues left recently and in her farewell email wrote a poem to say goodbye. It was absolutely bloody atrocious. I'll see if it will bear reproduction after identifying details removed


It’s Friday and it’s the afternoon…. Here’s a farewell rhyme from me to you:



Spoiler



As I reflected upon the past four years,
I had to wipe away the tears,
For the time has come to bid farewell,
It’s time to say farewell.

Another new chapter is dawning,
And a new era is forming,
I thank my colleagues for all their best wishes,
Thank you for conveying your well wishes.

I am astounded by the monetary contributions,
Oh my…..
What a way to say goodbye.
Thank you all from me to you,
From me to you,
I thank you.

So, where does Patricia go from here?
Go from here, go from here.
Where does Patricia now go from here?

Well I hear…
What do you hear?
The suspense I can no longer bear.
Further Education  is what I hear.

What will her role be?
I wonder what it will be?
Between you and me.
Director of HR for a different company.
Oh I see.

Twenty plus years in the making,
With Patricia there is no faking.

Dedicated and hard working right to the end.
Loyal, Professional, knowledgeable, resilient  and credible,
That’s incredible.
Hold on is that Patricia for the first time blowing her own  trumpet?
I think this time it might be.
Yes and finally..
Well this fills me with glee.
She’s always too modest for me,
Always playing things down and sometimes to her own detriment you see.

But wait!!
Enough of this silly rhyme,
I’m sure you don’t even have all this time,
And some of it is written in  1st, 2nd and 3rd person,
The grammatical errors.
Orthographical errors …..oh my,
All I wanted to say was thank you and goodbye,
Besides, that well it doesn’t even all make sense or rhyme.

So, now I am signing off ,
I don’t want to get all soft,
I bid you farewell,
So long and farewell,
Library colleagues I bid you farewell.



Ax^ mango5


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 12, 2022)

Holy fucking christ.

I hope you moved the library and didn't leave a forwarding address, to make sure she can't even drop in for a visit now and then.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 12, 2022)

Did every dept get one or was the library singled out for special treatment?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Did every dept get one or was the library singled out for special treatment?


think it was just us


----------



## flypanam (Jul 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> think it was just us


Ouch. I’ve been saying for an age library staff need to be less nice and more aggressively mean.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2022)

urban75, urban75,
you really
make me feel alive.
your indignant replies
bring tears of joy
to my eyes.

typing out any old nonse-
-ence
will still get response
-es.

words written in jest
will be taken at their most literal-est.
this probably also applies
to poems from colleagues
received by humorless members
of monothought cliques

but is this a leaving poem, they wonder?
no.
I'm staying for ever
and ever and ever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

teuchter said:


> urban75, urban75,
> you really
> make me feel alive.
> your indignant replies
> ...


there once was a loser named teuchter


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 12, 2022)

Anything for contrarianism, eh. If before breakfast time three other members of this site came out against fixing puppies to walls, teuchter'd be down B&Q for more nails by lunchtime.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 12, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Anything for contrarianism, eh. If before breakfast time three other members of this site came out against fixing puppies to walls, teuchter'd be down B&Q for more nails by lunchtime.


TBF, he'd probably argue that screws provide a better fixing. And he'd be right.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2022)

B&Q is a bit of a rip off and you will get better value by going to Screwfix, which by the way is owned by the same parent company.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 12, 2022)

The Screwfix Catalogue would've been a great name for an online dating site if it wasn't already taken.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2022)

teuchter said:


> B&Q is a bit of a rip off and you will get better value by going to Screwfix, which by the way is owned by the same parent company.


Loquacious today I see


----------



## spitfire (Jul 12, 2022)

existentialist said:


> TBF, he'd probably argue that screws provide a better fixing. And he'd be right.



If there’s one thing you can say about teuchter is that he knows his fixings.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Loquacious today I see


Channelling Yoda you are


----------



## AnandLeo (Jul 12, 2022)

The conservative party sacked the Prime Minister Boris Johnson not because of failure to govern the country or the poor management of the Brexit or botching the pandemic control or mismanagement of the economy during a global energy and food crisis attributed to the war in Ukraine, or failure in the international relations. The misdemeanour of his staff and cohorts incriminated him as leader of the pack. Can the Prime Minister manage the behaviour of the Downing Street staff or the MPs of the conservative party? His job is to run the country, steer and direct the policy-making, development planning, finance, and international relations as stated in the election manifesto. He will delegate these responsibilities to his Ministers and civil servants. However, he has to agree and accede with the strategies and be responsible for the outcomes. I think the political parties in power of the government need to have procedures to deal with inappropriate behaviours and practices of the public servants without political travesty and sacrifice of the Prime Minister, unless of course he or she is incorrigible, and is the cause of all the ills and misconduct of the political office. There are parliamentary committees grilling the ministers and officials to uphold the integrity of the government office. These procedures have circumvented the current allegations. The current situation is a result of personal misbehaviours and misdemeanour. Changing Prime Minister in the middle of a government term for the reasons of peoples’ misdemeanour is a malady. It disrupts and retards development and economy. There should be other means of jurisdiction and reforming the misconduct in the government office taking into consideration of true perspective of the mission and responsibilities of the Prime Minister’s office.


----------



## bimble (Jul 12, 2022)

AnandLeo said:


> The conservative party sacked the Prime Minister Boris Johnson not because of failure to govern the country or the poor management of the Brexit or botching the pandemic control or mismanagement of the economy during a global energy and food crisis attributed to the war in Ukraine, or failure in the international relations. The misdemeanour of his staff and cohorts incriminated him as leader of the pack. Can the Prime Minister manage the behaviour of the Downing Street staff or the MPs of the conservative party? His job is to run the country, steer and direct the policy-making, development planning, finance, and international relations as stated in the election manifesto. He will delegate these responsibilities to his Ministers and civil servants. However, he has to agree and accede with the strategies and be responsible for the outcomes. I think the political parties in power of the government need to have procedures to deal with inappropriate behaviours and practices of the public servants without political travesty and sacrifice of the Prime Minister, unless of course he or she is incorrigible, and is the cause of all the ills and misconduct of the political office. There are parliamentary committees grilling the ministers and officials to uphold the integrity of the government office. These procedures have circumvented the current allegations. The current situation is a result of personal misbehaviours and misdemeanour. Changing Prime Minister in the middle of a government term for the reasons of peoples’ misdemeanour is a malady. It disrupts and retards development and economy. There should be other means of jurisdiction and reforming the misconduct in the government office taking into consideration of true perspective of the mission and responsibilities of the Prime Minister’s office.


Did you just write this thing?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 12, 2022)

Tldr


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2022)

bimble said:


> Did you just write this thing?


It doesn't rhyme.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 12, 2022)

bimble said:


> Did you just write this thing?


I imagine him walking into a room and just saying it in one go without pausing for breath and then walking straight out again.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 12, 2022)

AnandLeo said:


> The conservative party sacked the Prime Minister Boris Johnson not because of failure to govern the country or the poor management of the Brexit or botching the pandemic control or mismanagement of the economy during a global energy and food crisis attributed to the war in Ukraine, or failure in the international relations. The misdemeanour of his staff and cohorts incriminated him as leader of the pack. Can the Prime Minister manage the behaviour of the Downing Street staff or the MPs of the conservative party? His job is to run the country, steer and direct the policy-making, development planning, finance, and international relations as stated in the election manifesto. He will delegate these responsibilities to his Ministers and civil servants. However, he has to agree and accede with the strategies and be responsible for the outcomes. I think the political parties in power of the government need to have procedures to deal with inappropriate behaviours and practices of the public servants without political travesty and sacrifice of the Prime Minister, unless of course he or she is incorrigible, and is the cause of all the ills and misconduct of the political office. There are parliamentary committees grilling the ministers and officials to uphold the integrity of the government office. These procedures have circumvented the current allegations. The current situation is a result of personal misbehaviours and misdemeanour. Changing Prime Minister in the middle of a government term for the reasons of peoples’ misdemeanour is a malady. It disrupts and retards development and economy. There should be other means of jurisdiction and reforming the misconduct in the government office taking into consideration of true perspective of the mission and responsibilities of the Prime Minister’s office.




tbf paragraphs. 

also they fired him because he made them tell his lies about not knowing a staff member had a history of touching up men

women folk was fine but men and they turned against him

think about it what you will


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2022)

may already have been said, but it has occurred to me that i wasn't expecting that twat johnson's ousting to be due to someone else's sexual impropriety...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 12, 2022)

Johnson survives vonc attempt  









						Boris Johnson blocks no confidence vote in his own government tomorrow
					

The Opposition planned to table the motion today - with a vote on Wednesday - after it emerged the PM would cling to office until September 5




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Johnson survives vonc attempt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wet wipe probably knew he wouldn't get the vote. Either that, or he's even more incompetent than we thought.
Thangham on newsnight calling them chicken, and calling her constituentsy ' my patch' like a gangsta. Cringeometer maxed out.   .


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> may already have been said, but it has occurred to me that i wasn't expecting that twat johnson's ousting to be due to someone else's sexual impropriety...



He's working on it. Seven weeks is a long time in Johnson's house. No way Pincher keeps the match ball.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2022)

AnandLeo said:


> The conservative party sacked the Prime Minister Boris Johnson not because of failure to govern the country or the poor management of the Brexit or botching the pandemic control or mismanagement of the economy during a global energy and food crisis attributed to the war in Ukraine, or failure in the international relations. The misdemeanour of his staff and cohorts incriminated him as leader of the pack. Can the Prime Minister manage the behaviour of the Downing Street staff or the MPs of the conservative party? His job is to run the country, steer and direct the policy-making, development planning, finance, and international relations as stated in the election manifesto. He will delegate these responsibilities to his Ministers and civil servants. However, he has to agree and accede with the strategies and be responsible for the outcomes. I think the political parties in power of the government need to have procedures to deal with inappropriate behaviours and practices of the public servants without political travesty and sacrifice of the Prime Minister, unless of course he or she is incorrigible, and is the cause of all the ills and misconduct of the political office. There are parliamentary committees grilling the ministers and officials to uphold the integrity of the government office. These procedures have circumvented the current allegations. The current situation is a result of personal misbehaviours and misdemeanour. Changing Prime Minister in the middle of a government term for the reasons of peoples’ misdemeanour is a malady. It disrupts and retards development and economy. There should be other means of jurisdiction and reforming the misconduct in the government office taking into consideration of true perspective of the mission and responsibilities of the Prime Minister’s office.


PoziDriv twin-thread drywall, I think. 50mm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2022)

AnandLeo said:


> The conservative party sacked the Prime Minister Boris Johnson not because of failure to govern the country or the poor management of the Brexit or botching the pandemic control or mismanagement of the economy during a global energy and food crisis attributed to the war in Ukraine, or failure in the international relations. The misdemeanour of his staff and cohorts incriminated him as leader of the pack. Can the Prime Minister manage the behaviour of the Downing Street staff or the MPs of the conservative party? His job is to run the country, steer and direct the policy-making, development planning, finance, and international relations as stated in the election manifesto. He will delegate these responsibilities to his Ministers and civil servants. However, he has to agree and accede with the strategies and be responsible for the outcomes. I think the political parties in power of the government need to have procedures to deal with inappropriate behaviours and practices of the public servants without political travesty and sacrifice of the Prime Minister, unless of course he or she is incorrigible, and is the cause of all the ills and misconduct of the political office. There are parliamentary committees grilling the ministers and officials to uphold the integrity of the government office. These procedures have circumvented the current allegations. The current situation is a result of personal misbehaviours and misdemeanour. Changing Prime Minister in the middle of a government term for the reasons of peoples’ misdemeanour is a malady. It disrupts and retards development and economy. There should be other means of jurisdiction and reforming the misconduct in the government office taking into consideration of true perspective of the mission and responsibilities of the Prime Minister’s office.


Are you paid by the word?


----------



## JimW (Jul 13, 2022)

AnandLeo said:


> It disrupts and retards development and economy.


Which had all been going so swimmingly up until Pincher got handsy again.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 13, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Tldr



Some chap wanting help getting his wealth out of Nigeria, I think. HTH.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Johnson survives vonc attempt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't it hilarious how our democracy works, though. Any party in parliament can request a debate and vote on whether the House still has confidence in the leader of the executive - who then has the final say on whether to let them.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2022)

Along with the final say on whether he should be investigated for breaking parliamentary rules.


----------



## Supine (Jul 13, 2022)

Blimey, PMQ is explosive. How many got thrown out? LOL


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2022)

Supine said:


> Blimey, PMQ is explosive. How many got thrown out? LOL


Sounds like just the two from Alba, finally doing something to get themselves noticed.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 13, 2022)

As irrelevant as 2 pissed men arguing after closing time. Difference is, starmer thinks he's sober.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 13, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


>



Assumed that was a joke, but no.... hey, at this rate Henry Kissinger is going to get the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## extra dry (Jul 13, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Assumed that was a joke, but no.... hey, at this rate Henry Kissinger is going to get the Nobel Peace Prize.


Boris has the type of personality which would require someone else to pull the trigger, it seems.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 13, 2022)

Not got the stomach for this, even if gonad is going to make a tit of herself.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 13, 2022)

Is Laura Kuenssberg making a programme about Boris Johnson which will be about Laura Kuenssberg?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 13, 2022)

philosophical said:


> Is Laura Kuenssberg making a programme about Boris Johnson which will be about Laura Kuenssberg?



I hear it'll be focusing on the Irish border issue.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 13, 2022)

mad dorris on now


tbf this is Kuenssberg just gloating that she leaving her job by choice


----------



## petee (Jul 14, 2022)

an american tries to follow all this


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2022)

Spitting Image


----------



## stavros (Jul 14, 2022)

Nadir Dorries was just on C4 News, suggesting Johnson might have another crack at being PM in the future.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 14, 2022)

I couldn't find any leadership polls for the population at large, only Tory voters. But the FT has this reader poll here Subscribe to read | Financial Times and here archive.ph it seems Sunak isn't going to improve the Tories results.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> Nadir Dorries was just on C4 News, suggesting Johnson might have another crack at being PM in the future.


Of where, Trumpton?


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Of where, Trumpton?


Hard to think of a more appropriate, and appropriately named, place for him...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 14, 2022)

billy_bob said:


> Hard to think of a more appropriate, and appropriately named, place for him...



how about


----------



## Raheem (Jul 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how about


HMP Twatt, if there is one.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how about


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 14, 2022)

Thats Shilbottle, but nobody with a marker pen can even walk past one of those signs without the crossed l whispering, no shouting to them


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 14, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Thats Shilbottle, but nobody with a marker pen can even walk past one of those signs without the crossed l whispering, no shouting to them


I've never seen it not altered..Think the local council gave up in the end.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 14, 2022)

Aye, it's in the Northumberland County Council by-laws - if you pass an undoctored Shilbottle sign you are obligated to change it to Shitbottle within 24 hours, otherwise you can be subject to a hefty fine.


----------



## contadino (Jul 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> Nadir Dorries was just on C4 News, suggesting Johnson might have another crack at being PM in the future.


He really wants to be Churchill.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 14, 2022)

contadino said:


> He really wants to be Churchill.


Nobody likes him as a politician, can’t see anyone buying insurance off him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2022)

contadino said:


> He really wants to be Churchill.


Yes, but he's always the Churchill of 1915


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2022)

stavros said:


> Nadir Dorries was just on C4 News, suggesting Johnson might have another crack at being PM in the future.


Suppose he should, he's already done most other drugs


----------



## Spandex (Jul 14, 2022)

contadino said:


> He really wants to be Churchill.


Maybe he could be like Churchill in his second term as PM: a burnt out alcoholic necking endless amounts of amphetamines and barbiturates to try and function.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2022)

I'd rather have Bathsheba as PM than any of these so called candidates tbh. Sitting in the pond and catching flies all day would be a vast improvement to whatever horrors they've got planned


----------



## Nylock (Jul 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> The Tory party could engage the public by making the contestants complete the wipeout course to be eligible for nomination


Takeshi's Castle. With actual weapons.


not-bono-ever said:


> Bond, Sandra Bond


License to kill (the written verse)


----------



## petee (Jul 15, 2022)

Nylock said:


> Takeshi's Castle.



 crikey, the ex and I used to watch MXC and laugh our heads off.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 15, 2022)

Now who would have thought this?









						Downing Street admits to ‘nasty, misogynist culture’ while Boris Johnson PM
					

PM’s communications lead blamed other aides for sexist environment




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> Downing Street has admitted that Boris Johnson presided over a “nasty, misogynist culture” in No 10 but denied the prime minister himself was to blame.
> 
> Dominic Cummings, Mr Johnson’s former top aide, mocked Mr Harri’s defence, writing on Twitter: “Ah yes, [Mr Johnson], the true victim, famous for selflessly ‘carrying the can for the bad behaviour of others’ [laughing face emoji].”
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2022)

Spandex said:


> Maybe he could be like Churchill in his second term as PM: a burnt out alcoholic necking endless amounts of amphetamines and barbiturates to try and function.


Maybe it'd just be better to have the Winston Spencer Churchill of 1966


----------



## two sheds (Jul 15, 2022)

A premonition of things to come?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 332357
> 
> A premonition of things to come?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 15, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 332357
> 
> A premonition of things to come?


I'd like to think that the filth won't be grinning quite so much...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I'd like to think that the filth won't be grinning quite so much...


once he's thrown to the penguins their work is done


----------



## two sheds (Jul 15, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I'd like to think that the filth won't be grinning quite so much...


you would if you'd just slapped the handcuffs on though


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2022)

Tory leadership debate live: Four candidates refuse to say if Boris Johnson is honest


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 15, 2022)

Revealed: Secret plan to pack Lords with Tory loyalists | ITV News
					

A plan to create new Tory-supporting lords has been proposed by the most influential political lobby group that advises the PM | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 16, 2022)

“National emergency”









						UK heatwave: COBRA meeting held as national emergency declared over soaring temperatures
					

There is a 50% chance of temperatures reaching 40C somewhere in the UK, with the Met Office issuing its first-ever red warning for extreme heat. The UK Health Security Agency increased its heat health warning from level three to level four - a "national emergency".




					news.sky.com


----------



## oryx (Jul 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> “National emergency”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just sums him up really.


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> “National emergency”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Staff there will be holding a much bigger party next week.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 16, 2022)

#bringbackboris is trending on teh tweeter

assorted tory loons, bots and people taking the piss...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2022)

He's gonna put Nadine Dorries in the house of lords ffs.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 16, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's gonna put Nadine Dorries in the house of lords ffs.



Just seen that. At least her alcoholism can go completely unremarked there I suppose.


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's gonna put Nadine Dorries in the house of lords ffs.


Is that a hunch, or have you heard stuff? Is his other die-hard, Mogg, going to get to test out sleeping on the red benches too?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 16, 2022)

stavros said:


> Is that a hunch, or have you heard stuff? Is his other die-hard, Mogg, going to get to test out sleeping on the red benches too?





> Boris Johnson is threatening to set an “early test” for his successor by ensuring they have to face two early byelections as the new Tory leader, the _Observer_ has been told.
> 
> The prime minister is planning to elevate at least two current MPs to the House of Lords well before the next election, triggering two contests that will test public support for whoever replaces him in Downing Street.
> 
> It is understood that he wants to hand peerages to Nigel Adams, a cabinet office minister and one of his closest allies, and culture secretary Nadine Dorries, who has emerged as one of his most loyal cabinet colleagues. Both have large majorities, but the combination of a recent Tory poll slump and its disastrous recent byelection record could make the contests a close call.











						Johnson’s plan to give peerages to two MPs could leave successor facing early byelections
					

If PM elevates Nigel Adams and Nadine Dorries to Lords, byelections could be the acid test for new Tory leader




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2022)

It would be a good thing if Dorries goes to the lords IMO - if there's any single act that would perfectly demonstrate it a sham that need abolishing ASAP, then it's that. More of that kind of thing.


----------



## bimble (Jul 16, 2022)

That’s shit news for me personally because I really very much want her to disappear from public view for ever, for the reason of not wanting the name nadine to become cemented in everyone’s mind as a byword for absolutely risible basketcase . Oh well.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2022)

They generally do disappear from view once they go to the lords though tbf


----------



## bimble (Jul 16, 2022)

Don’t think she will, she’ll use it to do mad speeches just to get on telly.


----------



## bimble (Jul 16, 2022)

Is there a max number of lords so that new ones are only crowned when the old ones die or what?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2022)

bimble said:


> Is there a max number of lords so that new ones are only crowned when the old ones die or what?



There is some kind of limit on re-generations but people quarrel over what is technically canon.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2022)

bimble said:


> Is there a max number of lords so that new ones are only crowned when the old ones die or what?


there isn't, hence the UK having the second largest legislature in the world (behind China)


----------



## bimble (Jul 16, 2022)

killer b said:


> It would be a good thing if Dorries goes to the lords IMO - if there's any single act that would perfectly demonstrate it a sham that need abolishing ASAP, then it's that. More of that kind of thing.


38 thousand six hundred and ninety two people went out & voted for nadine dorries though, in wherever it is that she got a massive majority. So it won’t demonstrate anything really will it. If she is culture secretary she may as well be a lord, we’re too far gone.


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2022)

it's totally wild and needs burning down


----------



## bimble (Jul 16, 2022)

I’m confused about it, because unelected sounds terrible but then they’re sat there all secure and can bin legislation dreamed up by whatever twats are in power that week which they find egregious and often do and that’s been frequently a good thing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2022)

bimble said:


> I’m confused about it, because unelected sounds terrible but then they’re sat there all secure and can bin legislation dreamed up by whatever twats are in power that week which they find egregious and often do and that’s been frequently a good thing.



Starting with Cameron, the tories have gone above and beyond stuffing the place with donors, lickspittles and MPs who are too dense to be kept in the public eye. Most of those probably never turn up or vote though so...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's gonna put Nadine Dorries in the house of lords ffs.


Nothing about this system surprises me anymore, its just utter trash.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 16, 2022)

He's staying at Chequers and will miss the COBRA meeting regarding the upcoming heat.  😡 









						Johnson skips emergency Cobra meeting as experts warn thousands may die in UK heatwave
					

Prime minister stays at Chequers as NHS, schools and transport providers issue warnings about fatally high temperatures




					www.theguardian.com
				




Although I'd doubt he'd add much to the meeting if he did attend.


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 16, 2022)

None of the potential PM candidates attended either. Continuity PM


----------



## elbows (Jul 16, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Although I'd doubt he'd add much to the meeting if he did attend.



Some bad jokes made in bad taste are what will be missing due to his failure to attend.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 16, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> He's staying at Chequers and will miss the COBRA meeting regarding the upcoming heat.  😡



Will it be a lockdown or a big national water fight?

I’m hoping for the latter.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 16, 2022)

This is rather good:


----------



## killer b (Jul 16, 2022)

he's wrong about hobnobs


----------



## teqniq (Jul 16, 2022)

But not about Johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2022)

I suppose we can say anything we like about Johnson now without fear of a libel suit


----------



## kabbes (Jul 17, 2022)

Much as I agree with the sentiment, I don’t think that a graduation ceremony is the place for it. People have worked hard for years for their degree and have paid a fortune for their family to come and watch them get it. It’s not the time to make them feel awkward because their Boris-loving granny is in the crowd.


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 17, 2022)

I heard a rumour from China that he's accepted an advisory position for a company involved in the diamond industry. Probably bollocks but anyone heard anything similar?


----------



## maomao (Jul 17, 2022)

killer b said:


> he's wrong about hobnobs


He's wrong about us 'not having it' too. We had nearly three years of it and we'll end up with worse.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 17, 2022)

I have been to quite a few graduation ceremonies, and the real measure is the standard of grub offered afterwards.
My five in reverse order with scores out of 10.

5. UCL. Actually off putting. One bite, straight in the bin. 1/10
4. Christ College Cambridge. Basically just salt. 3/10
3. Royal Holloway. Average wedding buffet standard. 6/10
2. Bristol University. Really pleasant savoury, marvellous pastries. 8/10
1. Merton College Oxford. Rich bastards, even had a sit down with excellent vegetarian offering, lovely wine. Top class grub for everybody. 9/10


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I suppose we can say anything we like about Johnson now without fear of a libel suit


That's right; no need to hold back with the criticism, as we have up until now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> That's right; no need to hold back with the criticism, as we have up until now.


It's not as fun now


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2022)

Can't be arsed with Cobra again, I see. Which is where we came in on the thousands of surplus Covi deaths. Anyway, he's got a party to organise.  We'll, which is also...


----------



## teqniq (Jul 18, 2022)

This may have been posted before (the pic, that is) but perhaps not with this comment


----------



## Lorca (Jul 18, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I heard a rumour from China that he's accepted an advisory position for a company involved in the diamond industry. Probably bollocks but anyone heard anything similar?


What, Mark Thomas, what a let-down.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2022)

Fucking nauseating listening to him, but this vonc doesn't so anything for Labour.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Fucking nauseating listening to him, but this vonc doesn't so anything for Labour.


What a load of vonckers


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2022)

this erm. isn't great.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2022)

Sub trumpian shite


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> this erm. isn't great.



WTF is the “deep state”?


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2022)

It's Boris Johnson trying to harness the power of far right conspiracy theory.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> It's Boris Johnson trying to harness the power of far right conspiracy theory.


I would speculate that this will maximise his value as a speaker for hire in the US.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2022)

nefarious and nebulous but  all comes back to Jews eventually


----------



## magneze (Jul 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> this erm. isn't great.


Pathetic.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 18, 2022)

Fucking hell


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> nefarious and nebulous but  all comes back to Jews eventually


Yep and with deniability that it means that built in.  Also, like most of drivel that flows from his mouth it's not something he actually believes.


----------



## magneze (Jul 18, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> WTF is the “deep state”?


Eton?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> I would speculate that this will maximise his value as a speaker for hire in the US.


Not so sure about that - the british ex-PM after dinner market is all captains of industry and the like - I suppose he may be keen on targeting the batshit Qanon market instead, but it doesn't really seem like his style.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



can't really disagree there.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> this erm. isn't great.





Fucking hell, he’s immune to most things because of  parliamentary privilege but you’d hope the speaker would tell him to fuck off until  he apologies for pedalling conspiracy bollocks


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 18, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Johnson not looking very happy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Johnson not looking very happy.


Good


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2022)

killer b said:


> Not so sure about that - the british ex-PM after dinner market is all captains of industry and the like - I suppose he may be keen on targeting the batshit Qanon market instead, but it doesn't really seem like his style.


I'm not sure he's of the stature to get megabucks that Blair, for example, got from universities and business foundations. He's going to be looking at the batshit crowd if anywhere, whether speaking or TV or whatever.

Maybe that's not on his mind, but he hasn't gifted us a "deep state" social media clip for no reason.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2022)

He seems to have skipped the COBRA meeting for a taxpayer-funded experience day in a typhoon jet.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> He seems to have skipped the COBRA meeting for a taxpayer-funded experience day in a typhoon jet.




Billed as teaching the RAF pilots how to fly with a compromised component


----------



## spitfire (Jul 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> He seems to have skipped the COBRA meeting for a taxpayer-funded experience day in a typhoon jet.



Given the opportunity I’d have been airside in split seconds. Fuck COBRA, what are they going to do, sack me?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Given the opportunity I’d have been airside in split seconds. Fuck COBRA, what are they going to do, sack me?


Actually it seems like COBRA is on Monday, so the reason for not attending is that he's going to be hosting a party on Saturday.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 18, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Actually it seems like COBRA is on Monday, so the reason for not attending is that he's going to be hosting a party on Saturday.



Well that’s different!


----------



## Smangus (Jul 18, 2022)

The pilot should have ejected him while flying 50 foot off the ground, upside down. Another wasted opportunity


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Given the opportunity I’d have been airside in split seconds. Fuck COBRA, what are they going to do, sack me?



Name checks out


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2022)

They'd have got Johnson to all the cobra meetings if they'd told him it was cobra lager


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Awwww it's sweet how she's snuggled up close to him.

The little sequence at 0;05 reminds me of someone out of the Young Ones, can't make up my mind whether it's Vyvyen or RIk going 'ner ner ner' with the little curled lip sneer.


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2022)

Definitely Rick. Johnson is closer to Vyvyan, in his fuck-everyone-else attitude.

I'm now trying to think who would play Mike and Neil in the Tory party.

ETA: Zac Goldsmith for Neil?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2022)

Rees-Mogg actually sounds a bit like Neil, IMO.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2022)

teqniq said:


> This may have been posted before (the pic, that is) but perhaps not with this comment




call sign 'charlie uniform november tango' was trending on teh tweeter earlier...


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 18, 2022)

Time to press the ejector seat button for Johnson


----------



## existentialist (Jul 18, 2022)

Smangus said:


> The pilot should have ejected him while flying 50 foot off the ground, upside down. Another wasted opportunity


"Oops "


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2022)

So apparently him that shall not be named and disciple dorries  were leathered at PMQ or whatever they yesterday after a few heart starters. The fucking arrogance of these scum


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m very angry at this. We are paying these vermin to piss it up as they work their notice


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 19, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m very angry at this. We are paying these vermin to piss it up as they work their notice


For anybody who hasn't read it, there's a bit in Dune, under the Harkkonen regime, where party guests deliberately waste water in front of their servants and the poor (on a planet where people are a cup of water away from death).


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 19, 2022)

That's sooo sad she's clearly lovestruck people are just heartless


----------



## contadino (Jul 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That's sooo sad she's clearly lovestruck people are just heartless


Letting go is always the hardest part....

Well, maybe letting go whilst realising you're a national laughing stock at the same time as realising that what you're clinging onto is a busted flush...


----------



## quiet guy (Jul 19, 2022)

So many faces in that photo that I genuinely haven't got a clue who they are or what cabinet position they occupy.


----------



## Cerv (Jul 19, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> So many faces in that photo that I genuinely haven't got a clue who they are or what cabinet position they occupy.


I bet at least some of the cabinet members could say the same.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> So many faces in that photo that I genuinely haven't got a clue who they are or what cabinet position they occupy.



I saw that and realised I don't know who the chancellor is. Is it Zahawi? Have we got people in key roles in government who were campaigning to replace that government at the same time?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2022)

I suppose Dorries is on the end of a row in case she needs to vomit into a nearby bush at short notice.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 20, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I saw that and realised I don't know who the chancellor is. Is it Zahawi? Have we got people in key roles in government who were campaigning to replace that government at the same time?


Braverman is presumably still attorney general, although it's very possible she doesn't exactly know what that means.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 20, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Braverman is presumably still attorney general, although it's very possible she doesn't exactly know what that means.



Is this why she's got them medals?


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




She doesn't mention Nadine Dorries collapsing.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> She doesn't mention Nadine Dorries collapsing.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 20, 2022)

Brass fucking cheek of applauding someone you just booted out. 

It’s a game to these people.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 20, 2022)

The cunt was trolling, straight out of the American far right & Q 'dropping breadcrumbs' for the faithful to follow.  Only not very subtle - and I can't believe I'm saying this but a bit less clever.

"Mission mostly accomplished.  _For now."

"_Hasta la vista, baby."  What was Arnie's other catchphrase again?  Oh yeah, _I'll be back._


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> The cunt was trolling, straight out of the American far right & Q 'dropping breadcrumbs' for the faithful to follow.  Only not very subtle - and I can't believe I'm saying this but a bit less clever.
> 
> "Mission mostly accomplished.  _For now."
> 
> "_Hasta la vista, baby."  What was Arnie's other catchphrase again?  Oh yeah, _I'll be back._


It'd irritate the penguins but can't we just fast forward to the bit where Johnson is dropped into a crucible of liquid metal?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 20, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> It'd irritate the penguins but can't we just fast forward to the bit where Johnson is dropped into a crucible of liquid metal?


I'm all for it.  It'll be a BOGOF as Dorries leaps in to save him too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> _ "_Hasta la vista, baby." What was Arnie's other catchphrase again? Oh yeah, _I'll be back._



just wondering - i know under vermin party rules, a leader who's quit can't stand in the leadership election that happens because of that.

but what if the new party leader quits after a short time?


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> just wondering - i know under vermin party rules, a leader who's quit can't stand in the leadership election that happens because of that.
> 
> but what if the new party leader quits after a short time?


one who has quit can stand again - major did it and won. Only if you lose a VONC (in the tory party itself) can you not run again.  So He could have tried standing again, but it wouldn't have gone well if he had.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 20, 2022)

belboid said:


> one who has quit can stand again - major did it and won.



i thought they had changed the rules since then so they couldn't (there was some speculation about whether johnson would stand in this leadership election, and thought someone had established that he couldn't)

but at the risk of stating the obvious, i haven't got a copy of party rules to hand...


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i thought they had changed the rules since then so they couldn't (there was some speculation about whether johnson would stand in this leadership election, and thought someone had established that he couldn't)
> 
> but at the risk of stating the obvious, i haven't got a copy of party rules to hand...


you're quite right!  Schedule 2.2 - and it does only say 'consequent' election.  Can't tell when that came in though, but it was definitely by 2009


----------



## spitfire (Jul 20, 2022)

The replies to this are quite something, it's like a parallel universe of Tory tears and is quite funny.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2022)

Reminiscent of Trumpies.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2022)

And Johnson would feed every one of them to crocodiles in a heartbeat just to avoid an afternoon's work. Sad really. Like watching people cling to an abusive relationship despite everything.


----------



## andysays (Jul 21, 2022)

I don't think it's likely this will happen, but amusing none the less

Partygate: Boris Johnson may face by-election if found to have misled MPs​


> Boris Johnson could face a by-election to remain as an MP if he is found to have misled Parliament over parties in Downing Street during lockdown. The outgoing prime minister is facing a Parliamentary inquiry over what he told MPs about the events. If it rules against him and he is suspended from the Commons for 10 days he could face a recall petition. This means voters in his Uxbridge and South Ruislip constituency could force a by-election for the seat.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2022)

andysays said:


> I don't think it's likely this will happen, but amusing none the less
> 
> Partygate: Boris Johnson may face by-election if found to have misled MPs​



I assume he's going to fuck off being an MP at some point soon anyway. Why would he want to sit there all day in a room full of people who hate his guts? 

I suppose it'll come down to what motivates him the most out of spite, laziness or greed.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 21, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I suppose it'll come down to what motivates him the most out of spite, laziness or greed.



Not to forget lust, gluttony, envy and pride.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 21, 2022)

he keep the salary as long as he can

to many kids to support

whilst making his voice heard in the papers shortly


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Am I right in thinking that Truss or Sunak can give him a job though? I don't understand all this malarkey


----------



## Cerv (Jul 21, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I assume he's going to fuck off being an MP at some point soon anyway. Why would he want to sit there all day in a room full of people who hate his guts?
> 
> I suppose it'll come down to what motivates him the most out of spite, laziness or greed.



As a back bencher he doesn’t actually have to do anything if he doesn’t want to. Just sit back and collect the salary. 
At the same time he’s freed up to go back to lucrative newspaper columns, etc that had to give up when became minister. 

And from his point of view the most important thing now is that the next PM must fail. 
To prove the party was wrong to dump him. That Johnson had the special touch to reach parts of the electorate others can’t. Whether that’s just to secure this note in the history books or possibly open things for his glorious return. 
Sniping from the bank benches, rebelling against the government whip, causing all the shit he did for May’s government - back bench MP is the place he wants to be for that and to bring Sunak or whoever down.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 21, 2022)

Ie. Truss as PM, Sunak as Chancellor and Boris as Foreign Secretary?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 21, 2022)

it an option but don't see it a likely one

would mean a hit in the polls during an election and having the explain 
why they let a man who was sacked for his lack of integrity in office on the front bench 


plus they could always just give Gove a job if they wanted a Scheming bastard in the ranks


----------



## andysays (Jul 21, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Ie. Truss as PM, Sunak as Chancellor and Boris as Foreign Secretary?



If Truss does become PM, I can't see Sunak staying as Chancellor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2022)

andysays said:


> If Truss does become PM, I can't see Sunak staying as Chancellor.


he can't stay as chancellor, he resigned and someone else has the job now


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I assume he's going to fuck off being an MP at some point soon anyway. Why would he want to sit there all day in a room full of people who hate his guts?
> 
> I suppose it'll come down to what motivates him the most out of spite, laziness or greed.


He seems to believe that he can be pm again, so he’s going nowhere


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he can't stay as chancellor, he resigned and someone else has the job now



Google says it is Kit Malthouse, though the picture search shows Rishi Sunak.
Microsoft think it is still Rishi Sunak.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2022)

belboid said:


> *He seems to believe that he can be pm again,* so he’s going nowhere



No, he doesn't.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Still slowly gathering momentum....









						Sign the Petition
					

Reinstate Boris Johnson as PM




					www.change.org


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, he doesn't.




My mind to your mind.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 333735
> 
> My mind to your mind.



People in glass kennels...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> People in glass kennels...


Shouldn’t be polystyrene stones?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Shouldn’t be polystyrene stones?



Indeed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Google says it is Kit Malthouse, though the picture search shows Rishi Sunak.
> Microsoft think it is still Rishi Sunak.











						Chancellor of the Exchequer - GOV.UK
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## 8ball (Jul 21, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Chancellor of the Exchequer - GOV.UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice that someone seems to know.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 21, 2022)

Cerv said:


> As a back bencher he doesn’t actually have to do anything if he doesn’t want to. Just sit back and collect the salary.
> At the same time he’s freed up to go back to lucrative newspaper columns, etc that had to give up when became minister.
> 
> And from his point of view the most important thing now is that the next PM must fail.
> ...


He'll certainly want to get his revenge in on sunak, but I can't see him hanging around.  There might be a couple of weeks while he entertains the fantasy of becoming the next next leader, but after that it's money time.  Having said that, I have a vague feeling an MP gets a bigger pay off if they wait till the next election to go.  But ultimately he'll be making 10 x his MPs salary, on books, US tours, chat shows etc. The chiselling cunt.


----------



## bluescreen (Jul 21, 2022)

8ball said:


> Google says it is Kit Malthouse, though the picture search shows Rishi Sunak.
> Microsoft think it is still Rishi Sunak.


Malthouse is Chancellor of the Duchy of Lancaster, and most senior person in the Cabinet Office after the PM. He runs COBRA etc. He worked for Johnson when the latter was Mayor, and has been responsible for reining in some of Johnson's more egregious appointments. A man worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 21, 2022)

will johnson get the 'sulking ex PM' seat in the commons that ted heath used to have?

or has theresa may already claimed it?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 21, 2022)

Trying to work out which minister is in which role is pretty much like locating the cast of Dallas after Bobby Ewing came out of the shower.


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> will johnson get the 'sulking ex PM' seat in the commons that ted heath used to have?
> 
> or has theresa may already claimed it?


I think May has already claimed it atm


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 21, 2022)

Maybe there should be a special seating area for the former PMs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> will johnson get the 'sulking ex PM' seat in the commons that ted heath used to have?
> 
> or has theresa may already claimed it?





Bingoman said:


> I think May has already claimed it atm


----------



## A380 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 333777


"Tango, charlie" was just part of the shopping list for the Downing Street parties.


----------



## A380 (Jul 21, 2022)

stavros said:


> "Tango, charlie" was just part of the shopping list for the Downing Street parties.


 A kilo of Charlie and some whisky.


----------



## A380 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 21, 2022)

Cunt made sure we're left with the scab's charter:



Passable epitaph for blustercunt's administration....



> This was a criminal offence. Now it’s an option for business.


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 22, 2022)

Boris Johnson faces by-election humiliation as MPs try to ‘dance on his political grave’
					

PM could be left fighting for his political career if he is banned from Parliament for misleading House of Commons over partygate




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




Possible by-election for the blustercunt.




320 × 226


----------



## Sue (Jul 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Cunt made sure we're left with the scab's charter:
> 
> 
> 
> Passable epitaph for blustercunt's administration....



No mention of 'holding the country to ransom.' Massive FAIL.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2022)

Always 'unions' grinding the country to a halt, not 'unions on behalf of millions of workers ...'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Always 'unions' grinding the country to a halt, not 'unions on behalf of millions of workers ...'


never 'unreasonable bosses create conditions for strike'


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Always 'unions' grinding the country to a halt, not 'unions on behalf of millions of workers ...'


It's not unionised workers who go on strike unlawfully.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Always 'unions' grinding the country to a halt, not 'unions on behalf of millions of workers ...'



And definitely not, 'the people who work their arses off to stop the country from grinding to a halt every other day of the year'.

Politicians, meanwhile, give themselves three months off at a stretch and nobody really notices because they're fucking useless anyway.


----------



## A380 (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 23, 2022)

Have we had this? Mark Thomas on Boris Johnson. It's good.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 23, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Have we had this? Mark Thomas on Boris Johnson. It's good.



We have had it. My comment was:



kabbes said:


> Much as I agree with the sentiment, I don’t think that a graduation ceremony is the place for it. People have worked hard for years for their degree and have paid a fortune for their family to come and watch them get it. It’s not the time to make them feel awkward because their Boris-loving granny is in the crowd.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> View attachment 333938



_Three_ watermarks telling us this is the work of 'Dayvidart' and yet no credit for the photographers who produced the original images


----------



## A380 (Jul 23, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> _Three_ watermarks telling us this is the work of 'Dayvidart' and yet no credit for the photographers who produced the original images


Well you’d better get googling and rectify that then…


----------



## A380 (Jul 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Always 'unions' grinding the country to a halt, not 'unions on behalf of millions of workers ...'


Sub editor fail: `should of course be Union *Barrons*.


----------



## JimW (Jul 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> Sub editor fail: `should of course be Union *Barrons*.


Bet the subby can spell baron though


----------



## A380 (Jul 23, 2022)

JimW said:


> Bet the subby can spell baron though


That was for the Scottish editions...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Fez909 (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2022)

He’s spending the summer pretending he’s in a Victor comic isn’t he


----------



## A380 (Jul 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> He’s spending the summer pretending he’s in a Victor comic isn’t he


Yeah but he’s going to be the ex-public school boy bullying incompetent and cowardly officer who gets found out …a chisel jawed sergeant will make him sacrifice himself on the penultimate page.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 23, 2022)

Sounds like a comic project for DaveCinzano


----------



## steeplejack (Jul 23, 2022)

The insistence in Ukraine and Belarus that Boris Johnson is some kind of hero / arch democrat / loveable rogue is beyond tedious


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 23, 2022)

I've decided I'm not all that interested in predicting who might end up being the Tory leader tbh.

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Sounds like a comic project for DaveCinzano


Sadly Cadman already exists


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> He’s spending the summer pretending he’s in a Victor comic isn’t he



Like Churchill shooting the Boers.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 24, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> The insistence in Ukraine and Belarus that Boris Johnson is some kind of hero / arch democrat / loveable rogue is beyond tedious




We had 3 years at least, Of him being the hero who gave us Brexit

are you surprised, as for the war in Ukraine

seeming as its unfinished it like everything Boris has claimed to have  achieved


----------



## Ming (Jul 24, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Wonder if he remembered to pull the pin out the grenade? Or better yet pulled the pin and forgot to throw it.


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2022)

Fewer size eleven kicks for Larry, whoever takes over.


----------



## philosophical (Jul 24, 2022)

I hope whoever wins has a severe allergy to cats and Larry sleeps on their face.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 24, 2022)

philosophical said:


> I hope whoever wins has a severe allergy to cats and Larry sleeps on their face.


They'd just have him killed. "O dear, wot happened to the pretty kitty, he's disappeared 😇". They are Tories, after all...


----------



## philosophical (Jul 24, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They'd just have him killed. "O dear, wot happened to the pretty kitty, he's disappeared 😇". They are Tories, after all...


Cunts.
If they fucking hurt or disrespect Larry we need a revolution.
Cunts.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Much as I agree with the sentiment, I don’t think that a graduation ceremony is the place for it. People have worked hard for years for their degree and have paid a fortune for their family to come and watch them get it. It’s not the time to make them feel awkward because their Boris-loving granny is in the crowd.


Yeah, I'm gonna have to disagree. I think it's worth feeling awkward over, worth it being said, to an audience that might not usually hear what he has to say. Dunno, might feel differently if it was _my _graduation ceremony, and my granny. But, still, if my granny was tory-loving, I'd prob want her to hear that, and know I agreed with it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Much as I agree with the sentiment, I don’t think that a graduation ceremony is the place for it. People have worked hard for years for their degree and have paid a fortune for their family to come and watch them get it. It’s not the time to make them feel awkward because their Boris-loving granny is in the crowd.


You haven't been to many degree ceremonies then, at every one of mine I've been to, from 1995 to 2013, the principal or vice-chancellor has laid into the government of the day. Not perhaps with as much verve or spirit as Mark Thomas. But laid into nonetheless


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to disagree. I think it's worth feeling awkward over, worth it being said, to an audience that might not usually hear what he has to say. Dunno, might feel differently if it was _my _graduation ceremony, and my granny. But, still, if my granny was tory-loving, I'd prob want her to hear that, and know I agreed with it.


Would you feel the same if it was a passionately held sentiment expressed about something you disagreed with?  A lecture about the importance of free markets, possibly, and the evils of Marxism?  If it’s an inappropriate venue for one then it’s an inappropriate venue for the other.  It’s not a debating hall, nobody has the right to reply and people are there to celebrate the accomplishments of the students, not to hear the opinions of a comedian.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2022)

I'd not be surprised if loads of degree ceremonies have passionate speeches about the importance of free markets and the like. At least this one gives a bit of balance.


----------



## JimW (Jul 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Would you feel the same if it was a passionately held sentiment expressed about something you disagreed with?  A lecture about the importance of free markets, possibly, and the evils of Marxism?  If it’s an inappropriate venue for one then it’s an inappropriate venue for the other.  It’s not a debating hall, nobody has the right to reply and people are there to celebrate the accomplishments of the students, not to hear the opinions of a comedian.


I thought the brief was to impart their worldly wisdom to those about to launch into it, as they aren't the ones who know the studes. Ours was something staid, can't even recall who it was but mum liked the music performances.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 24, 2022)

JimW said:


> I thought the brief was to impart their worldly wisdom to those about to launch into it, as they aren't the ones who know the studes. Ours was something staid, can't even recall who it was but mum liked the music performances.


Well quite. And if their worldly wisdom basically comprises some insults about a political hate figure, that’s thin gruel indeed. If I were one of those students, I’d have been well pissed off, and I _agree_ with him.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'd not be surprised if loads of degree ceremonies have passionate speeches about the importance of free markets and the like. At least this one gives a bit of balance.


I've been to more graduation ceremonies than most, five for myself and two for other people, and there have been passionate speeches about the importance of higher education and the shitness of the current government policy - that seems the speech you're most likely to hear at a graduation ceremony. Never heard anything about how excellent the free market is tho.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Would you feel the same if it was a passionately held sentiment expressed about something you disagreed with?  A lecture about the importance of free markets, possibly, and the evils of Marxism?  If it’s an inappropriate venue for one then it’s an inappropriate venue for the other.  It’s not a debating hall, nobody has the right to reply and people are there to celebrate the accomplishments of the students, not to hear the opinions of a comedian.


I knew this would be the counter argument. 

Hmm. Free speech argument territory. 



kabbes said:


> people are there to celebrate the accomplishments of the students, not to hear the opinions of a comedian.


🤷 

The uni obv thought it was a reasonable idea. The students didn't seem to mind. Granny will get over it.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I've been to more graduation ceremonies than most, five for myself and two for other people, and there have been passionate speeches about the importance of higher education and the shitness of the current government policy - that seems the speech you're most likely to hear at a graduation ceremony. Never heard anything about how excellent the free market is tho.


Yes fair enough. I've only been to one which was my own and I didn't really listen to that. But no rousing speeches encouraging them to get out into society and work in the economy, make best use of their education to get a good job and succeed in life?


----------



## Smangus (Jul 24, 2022)

£40-60k worth of debt to see Mark Thomas live


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yes fair enough. I've only been to one which was my own and I didn't really listen to that. But no rousing speeches encouraging them to get out into society and work in the economy, make best use of their education to get a good job and succeed in life?


Oh yeh get a good job and be happy. But that's the sort of fairy tale icing sprinkled on a speech about how shit the government are


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2022)

How were the grannies with that?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)

JimW said:


> Ours was something staid, can't even recall who it was


Ditto. Either of mine, nor other people's I've been to.

Whereas those who heard MT are probably gonna remember


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> How were the grannies with that?


Don't know, neither of mine survived till I graduated


----------



## existentialist (Jul 24, 2022)

We had John Simpson, and it was quite spicy, but not on the Mark Thomas scale.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 24, 2022)

I think MT would have been expected to say what he said and the organisers would have been disappointed if he had held back. I do remember my partner's graduation had a slightly lefty person who gave an essentially pro-Corbyn speech at the time. Her Tory dad just thought it was funny.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 24, 2022)

Isn't it a bit naff to attend your graduation ceremony anyway? I didn't attend any of mine. I didn't need to dress up in a silly hat and sit through all the performance of institutional paraphernalia to know what I'd completed. And you'd be at risk of having to sit through someone as blandly boring as Mark Thomas mouthing off along entirely predictable lines.


----------



## Ming (Jul 24, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'd not be surprised if loads of degree ceremonies have passionate speeches about the importance of free markets and the like. At least this one gives a bit of balance.


I’m going to Google University of Chicago Economics graduation ceremony speeches. It’s not going to pleasant. Wish me luck (dons Hazmat suit).


----------



## Ming (Jul 24, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Isn't it a bit naff to attend your graduation ceremony anyway? I didn't attend any of mine. I didn't need to dress up in a silly hat and sit through all the performance of institutional paraphernalia to know what I'd completed. And you'd be at risk of having to sit through someone as blandly boring as Mark Thomas mouthing off along entirely predictable lines.


I didn’t attend either of mine for the same reasons (except Mark Thomas who I’ve liked for decades). 

Fun fact. Stewart Lee did a routine about comics stealing each other’s material (particularly one about Joe Pasquale stealing a Michael Redmond joke). On Lee’s comedy product show he did a riff about rich people writing off the value of antiques and art works against tax if the public can view them for a short period each year. A joke he stole from Mark Thomas who did a whole episode on it. I love Lee BTW (seen him live and I’ve got all his stuff) but that is taking the piss a bit.


----------



## redcogs (Jul 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I've been to more graduation ceremonies than most, five for myself


what a fuckin big 'ed.  Why can't you be content with a single degree like most people who have been through the FE grind?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 25, 2022)

I was assuming a couple would be Reform School.


----------



## Smangus (Jul 25, 2022)

Well, 5 thirds, you have to admire his perseverance


----------



## redcogs (Jul 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I was assuming a couple would be Reform School.


Aye, i also doubt they are from the university of ard nox.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2022)

redcogs said:


> what a fuckin big 'ed.  Why can't you be content with a single degree like most people who have been through the FE grind?


oh and i'm an alumnus of two fe colleges.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## redcogs (Jul 25, 2022)

Smangus said:


> Well, 5 thirds, you have to admire his perseverance


Aye, i think thirds are awarded if you showed up occasionally and submitted something completely plagiarised.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 25, 2022)

I tend to have BBC radio london on as background when i'm wfh-ing

it may be coincidence, but it seems they often follow a news item about that twat johnson by playing a track 'Sweet Talker'

chorus includes the lines



> You're such a sweet talker
> You made me believe
> Every lie was a beautiful sound


----------



## redcogs (Jul 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> oh and i'm an alumnus of two fe colleges.


  Pieces of Paper to hang on the wall.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2022)

Hopefully this leads to a write-in campaign and clusterfuck.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 25, 2022)

The article is rather unequivocal...

He's gonna try, the bastard.





__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph
				




He said Mr Johnson had told him he was "enjoying following" the peer's petition, adding: "There was no ambiguity in Boris’s views. He definitely does not want to resign. He wants to carry on and he believes that, with the membership behind him, he can."

Over lunch, Lord Cruddas said: "Boris thanked me for my 'Boris on the ballot' campaign. He said he was enjoying following it and he wished me well.
"He said he could understand the membership's anger at what had happened. He said that he wished that he could carry on as Prime Minister. He said he does not want to resign."
Asked by the peer if he would "wipe away" his resignation immediately with "a magic wand", Mr Johnson reportedly replied: "I would wipe away everything that stops me being PM in a second."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 25, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Mr Johnson reportedly replied: "I would wipe away everything that stops me being PM in a second."



law, constitution, democracy...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Hopefully this leads to a write-in campaign and clusterfuck.




Might be worth spunking a tenner to join, except they've made sure I haven't got a tenner to spare and it's against the rules.


Also because fuck them.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 25, 2022)

He wouldn't wipe away spilled wine.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> law, constitution, democracy...


Maybe Trump could lend him the guy with the horns to storm parliament?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2022)

Raheem said:


> He wouldn't wipe away spilled wine.



Do you think he even bothers to wipe his arse?


----------



## not a trot (Jul 25, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> law, constitution, democracy...



Just meaningless words to him and his supporters.


----------



## contadino (Jul 25, 2022)

Oh, wouldn't it be funny, though? It would do for the Tories. The party would be rent asunder.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2022)

Nothing to see here...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2022)

contadino said:


> Oh, wouldn't it be funny, though? It would do for the Tories. The party would be rent asunder.



Yes. For all that I want to see the back of him, given that he's nominally in post til September anyway he might as well go out in the most catastrophic, toys-out-the-pram way possible.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 26, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Nothing to see here...
> 
> View attachment 334478



Yes. Good Law Project and Lord Paddick are still pursuing the Met in court over this:









						New revelations about gaps in the Met Partygate investigation - Good Law Project
					

The Met Police have, at last, admitted they did not send questionnaires to the Prime Minister, Boris Johnson, before deciding not to fine him for attending a gathering in No.10 on 13 November 2020 or...




					goodlawproject.org


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 27, 2022)

Richard Desmond and the remaining twincest Barclay brother are pushing Boris to be the next NATO General Secrretary in the Express and Torygraph. Why would they be punting for this?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 27, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Richard Desmond and the remaining twincest Barclay brother are pushing Boris to be the next NATO General Secrretary in the Express and Torygraph. Why would they be punting for this?


Does it rhyme with shitehood?


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 27, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Does it rhyme with shitehood?



The twincest brother is already knighted.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 27, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> The twincest brother is already knighted.


OK, well it's above board, then, and I can't see any reason not to be fully behind it. And least he will continue to be an assassination target.


----------



## contadino (Jul 27, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Richard Desmond and the remaining twincest Barclay brother are pushing Boris to be the next NATO General Secrretary in the Express and Torygraph. Why would they be punting for this?


Given how ostracized he was in the press briefing at the last NATO gathering, I think that as likely to happen as Putin getting the job.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)

Something has triggered my curiosity about all this speculation.

Theresa May was in line: Redirect Notice


Ben Wallace: Preston MP Ben Wallace touted as next NATO chief


And now Boris: Boris tipped for NATO top job after 'hero' PMs support for Ukraine: 'Perfect role'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Something has triggered my curiosity about all this speculation.
> 
> Theresa May was in line: Redirect Notice
> 
> ...


Johnson as s-g of nato would show Russian influence on Western affairs had reached new heights


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> The twincest brother is already knighted.



Boris has a few more weeks to put a few more of his chums in the house of lords.


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Boris has a few more weeks to put a few more of his chums in the house of lords.


Dacre's been pushing his claim very heavily through the Daily Heil.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




But...he already has a safe seat.


----------



## Sue (Jul 27, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> But...he already has a safe seat.


Majority of 7210 so not _that_ safe...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> But...he already has a safe seat.


It'd be a clear Labour target given one thing and another. He could easily ratrun, he doesn't care about the area, he just wants a constituency.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Pity he can't be sent to the wall to join the night's watch


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2022)

Anyone fancy (gatecrashing ) a party in daylesford this weekend?








						Boris and Carrie Johnson to hold wedding party at Tory donor’s estate
					

Guests will gather on Saturday at Daylesford House in Cotswolds, owned by JCB’s Anthony Bamford




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 29, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Anyone fancy (gatecrashing ) a party in daylesford this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't they already marry? Is this like when she said she was having a kid with like a months notice?


----------



## Bingoman (Jul 29, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



So he can now add bribery to his list of misdemeanours


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jul 29, 2022)

Boris wants to put another agent of Putin in the house of lords. Shameless cunt.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 30, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Boris wants to put another agent of Putin in the house of lords. Shameless cunt.



Novichok? Half of them are asleep anyway, so it could be days (x £323) before anyone notices


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 30, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> Boris


Johnson FFS , He's not your mate. 
Sorry, but this really fucks me off.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Johnson FFS , He's not your mate.
> Sorry, but this really fucks me off.



(I'm repeating myself) His name is Al Johnson. Boris is a TV character I've been warning people about for 15-20 years.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 30, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> (I'm repeating myself) His name is Al Johnson. Boris is a TV character I've been warning people about for 15-20 years.


I'm racking my brain of any pm anyone has used their first name 🤷‍♀️.
I've had a few blips and wanted to punch myself in the face. He's marketed well, the cunt.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm racking my brain of any pm anyone has used their first name 🤷‍♀️.



The Marquis of Salisbury encouraged commentators of the day to call him Trevor, but it seemingly never caught on

That may not be true, just in case Lindsay Hoyle is listening and feels the need to throw stink bombs at me or else something equally calamitous


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm racking my brain of any pm anyone has used their first name 🤷‍♀️.





			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/maggie-statue-beheaded.826/
		




			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/maggie-in-hospital.71597/
		




			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/maggie-dying.273885/
		










						Maggie's Died!
					

Just announced on BBC




					www.urban75.net


----------



## existentialist (Jul 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm racking my brain of any pm anyone has used their first name 🤷‍♀️.
> I've had a few blips and wanted to punch myself in the face. He's marketed well, the cunt.


Cameron famously earned the nickname "Call me Dave". But I don't think anyone did


----------



## hash tag (Jul 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/maggie-statue-beheaded.826/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was commonly and generally known and referred to as Thatcher.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Cameron famously earned the nickname "Call me Dave". But I don't think anyone did



If he wanted people to call him by his first name he should've changed it to 'Pig Fucker'.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> She was commonly and generally known and referred to as Thatcher.


Yes, but with obvious exceptions when use of her forename scanned better in lyrics etc.

Maggie Out - Wikipedia


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> She was commonly and generally known and referred to as Thatcher.


A  lot of people called her 'Maggie' IIRC, but it was never meant as a term of affection...


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 30, 2022)

How much of this is just the shift towards more informality in the workplace and public life etc as opposed to a cult of personality among PMs and the pivot since Thatcher to an evolving more presidential style of premiership


----------



## brogdale (Jul 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> How much of this is just the shift towards more informality in the workplace and public life etc as opposed to a cult of personality among PMs and the pivot since Thatcher to an evolving more presidential style of premiership


Not much IMO, I'm old enough to remember folk talking about 'our Harold' and Ted 'Sailor-boy' Heath.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> How much of this is just the shift towards more informality in the workplace and public life etc as opposed to a cult of personality among PMs and the pivot since Thatcher to an evolving more presidential style of premiership


When I first worked in care in 1989, we were expected to call everyone by their family name, nowadays it's much more normal to use people's first names, unless they ask to be addressed another way.

The times, they are a changing, Bob.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 30, 2022)

teuchter said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/maggie-statue-beheaded.826/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBF, I don't think she encouraged the use of that moniker . The thing with Johnson was that "Boris" was very much part of *his* brand.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

Into the 70s the Dutch (Germans similarly) used to call each other "U" rather than "jij" the polite rather than familiar form of "you", along with surname, particularly at work even if they knew each other really well. They threw a party when they decided to call each other "je".

Still Johnson the cunt though.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> How much of this is just the shift towards more informality in the workplace and public life etc as opposed to a cult of personality among PMs and the pivot since Thatcher to an evolving more presidential style of premiership


And that’s why the press simply refer to “Keir” and “Jeremy” when talking about current and previous Labour leaders


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2022)

Do the press usually call him Boris though?

I don't know if the Boris thing started while he was London mayor but Ken Livingston before him was also quite often referred to by first name.


----------



## oryx (Jul 30, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Boris has a few more weeks to put a few more of his chums in the house of lords.


It's scandalous. Interesting article by Gordon Brown on the proposals:









						Boris Johnson is planning to fill the Lords with his cronies and legitimise bribery | Gordon Brown
					

The honours system is rife with abuse and a paper by Lynton Crosby’s firm suggesting ‘rewards’ for compliant peers proves it, says former prime minister Gordon Brown




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

Was thinking - he won't be Prime Minister for too much longer so won't (presumably) have legal protections that brings. Let's hope someone can find a legal avenue to sue the fucker for some of the corruption.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 30, 2022)

he should be put in the tower for the rest of his days or better yet display his head on a pike.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> he should be put in the tower for the rest of his days or better yet display his head on a pike.


What's wrong with the penguins?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 30, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> What's wrong with the penguins?


The penguins can have the rest of his body, there is plenty to go round.


----------



## campanula (Jul 30, 2022)

(((penguins)))


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm not sure he would be good for penguins tbh a bit like slugs and hedgehogs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm not sure he would be good for penguins tbh a bit like slugs and hedgehogs.


Penguins have the strength of stomach to cope


----------



## stavros (Jul 30, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm racking my brain of any pm anyone has used their first name 🤷‍♀️.


There's a surprising number of PMs who've gone by their birth middle names. In the last century we've had:

Bonar Law
Ramsay MacDonald
Neville Chamberlain
Anthony Eden
Harold Macmillan
Harold Wilson
Jim Callaghan
Gordon Brown
Boris Johnson
Added to that the full name of the current front runner is Mary Elizabeth Truss.


----------



## Sue (Jul 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> There's a surprising number of PMs who've gone by their birth middle names. In the last century we've had:
> 
> Bonar Law
> Ramsay MacDonald
> ...


Illuminati clearly.


----------



## A380 (Jul 30, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> he should be put in the tower for the rest of his days or better yet display his head on a pike.


Sensible policies for a better Britain we can all get behind.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jul 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> There's a surprising number of PMs who've gone by their birth middle names. In the last century we've had:
> 
> Bonar Law
> Ramsay MacDonald
> ...


Sorry, I meant being called by their Christian name rather than their surname. Electorate calling the binbag B**is like he's some cuddly friend.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jul 30, 2022)

Tony. Tonytonytony.

Hi, Tony's a pretty straight kinda guy.

Tony's cronies.

Ugh etc.


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Sorry, I meant being called by their Christian name rather than their surname. Electorate calling the binbag B**is like he's some cuddly friend.


Yes, I wasn't quibbling with your assertion; just spotting the opportunity to raise that middle name quirk of PMs past, present and very likely future.

Johnson is arguably unique in that he was famous outside of politics before becoming PM. I don't think that's the case for anyone else since universal suffrage came in. Other countries have plenty of examples of it: Reagan, Berlusconi, Trump, Zelenskyy.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 3, 2022)

Government bid to appoint Stanley Johnson as Cop26 ambassador ‘blocked’
					

Exclusive: The request was turned down after a revolt by senior WWF figures who argued it would be “totally inappropriate”




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Fucking hell, even for Johnson Junior  

that should be Johnson Minor, sorry


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Government bid to appoint Stanley Johnson as Cop26 ambassador ‘blocked’
> 
> 
> Exclusive: The request was turned down after a revolt by senior WWF figures who argued it would be “totally inappropriate”
> ...




Fair play to the WWF at least but still a bunch of cunts


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2022)

> The request was turned down after a revolt by senior WWF figures who argued it would be “totally inappropriate”


----------



## spitfire (Aug 5, 2022)

Deliberately posted without explanation. When the penny drops...


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2022)

Christ!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Deliberately posted without explanation. When the penny drops...




Sorry, I think I might have accidentally reported this post with butter fingers just now. I know I pressed Report when I was trying to navigate but have never purposefully reported a post so don’t know whether that action alone was enough.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 7, 2022)

It was worth reporting  

but I think you have to fill in the Report Card saying what was wrong with it so you could have another go.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Sorry, I think I might have accidentally reported this post with butter fingers just now. I know I pressed Report when I was trying to navigate but have never purposefully reported a post so don’t know whether that action alone was enough.



I await my judgement stoically.


----------



## LDC (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Deliberately posted without explanation. When the penny drops...




That can't possibly be what I think it is, surely?


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2022)

LDC said:


> That can't possibly be what I think it is, surely?



I believe it is.


----------



## LDC (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2022)

Oh I feel bad now.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2022)

lol not really.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Deliberately posted without explanation. When the penny drops...



If the honey monster had a white suit..


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 7, 2022)

> Tory MPs want to do a deal with Boris Johnson for him to quit parliament and in return axe the inquiry into whether he misled them over Partygate, as allies of the prime minister branded it a “witch-hunt”.
> 
> Though he will leave No 10 in less than a month, an inquiry is still under way by the Commons privileges committee into Johnson’s initial denials in December last year that any Covid laws were broken during lockdown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Oh I feel bad now.





He’s never met my younger self clearly.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Oh I feel bad now.



"Yah, this is seriously completely antisocial, guys. Why are people so beastly? Bloody envious losers, actually."


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Deliberately posted without explanation. When the penny drops...




This should be shown as a warning to all school children. If you’re a lying, racist tory this will be your wedding.


----------



## LDC (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Oh I feel bad now.




Nobody is laughing at his dancing, I couldn't care less about his dancing ffs. We're raging at his very existence, and his having fun on the back of the misery him and his ilk cause to people.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 7, 2022)

This Lilico person is a cunt because he is pro ‘Brexit’ (whatever that is) but he has not provided a solution to the land border issue in Ireland, like every other leave voter actually.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> This Lilico person is a cunt because he is pro ‘Brexit’ (whatever that is) but he has not provided a solution to the land border issue in Ireland, like every other leave voter actually.




The solution is a United Ireland which I’m sure will happen with the Unionists blessing and calm rational action


----------



## elbows (Aug 7, 2022)

philosophical said:


> This Lilico person is a cunt because he is pro ‘Brexit’ (whatever that is) but he has not provided a solution to the land border issue in Ireland, like every other leave voter actually.


He is a shit on numerous other issues too - appeared on my radar later in the pandemic and was shit about that, in between moaning about people pulling down statues etc etc, all the usual right-wing themes. Thinks we should stop spending more money on the NHS too. When I look in the mirror I am delighted that I dont see him frowning back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Oh I feel bad now.



If like Boris Johnson i humiliated myself by dancing with all the grace of a drunken gorilla I think I'd deserve all the brickbats thrown at me


----------



## spitfire (Aug 7, 2022)

elbows said:


> He is a shit on numerous other issues too - appeared on my radar later in the pandemic and was shit about that, in between moaning about people pulling down statues etc etc, all the usual right-wing themes. Thinks we should stop spending more money on the NHS too. When I look in the mirror I am delighted that I dont see him frowning back.



I don't follow him on Twitter, I tend not to follow any of the fuckwits on there but when he has come into my view he possesses a seemingly unlimited talent for being wrong. On all subjects.


----------



## elbows (Aug 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I don't follow him on Twitter, I tend not to follow any of the fuckwits on there but when he has come into my view he possesses a seemingly unlimited talent for being wrong. On all subjects.


It would be quite bad for my mental health if I followed people like him on twitter. Instead I just very sporadically check specific tweets by them when a reason to do so happens. I just enjoyed a very long period of forgetting he even existed, but when he was mentioned here I remembered all too well what he is like.


----------



## petee (Aug 8, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I don't understand all this malarkey



nor do i.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 8, 2022)

LDC said:


> Nobody is laughing at his dancing, I couldn't care less about his dancing ffs. We're raging at his very existence, and his having fun on the back of the misery him and his ilk cause to people.



While I certainly rage against his existence I was also laughing at his dancing, tbh, he looks like something out of Monsters Inc.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2022)

Just looks like most weddings to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Just looks like most weddings to me.


you may not be jon snow but you definitely know nothing about weddings if you think an event like this is a wedding. the wedding took place LAST YEAR at westminster cathedral. not 2022. 2021. and the wedding party was held on the estate of some filthy rich tory donor (Boris and Carrie Johnson hold wedding party at Tory donor’s estate). so if that looks like most weddings to you a trip to specsavers would be in order, there's definitely something up with your eyes. or with the company you keep irl.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you may not be jon snow but you definitely know nothing about weddings if you think an event like this is a wedding. the wedding took place LAST YEAR at westminster cathedral. not 2022. 2021. and the wedding party was held on the estate of some filthy rich tory donor (Boris and Carrie Johnson hold wedding party at Tory donor’s estate). so if that looks like most weddings to you perhaps a trip to specsavers would be in order, there's definitely something up with your eyes.


I didn't say I thought it was a wedding. The event in the video, that was posted on twitter along with the comment "that looks like one depressing wedding", looks like most weddings to me. It's you who needs the trip to specsavers, I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I didn't say I thought it was a wedding. The event in the video, that was posted on twitter along with the comment "that looks like one depressing wedding", looks like most weddings to me. It's you who needs the trip to specsavers, I think.


i think not. don't blame someone else for your own chronic failings.


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2022)

While his dancing is comical, it's the fact that this wedding party looks like a very ordinary affair that makes the video so interesting IMO. The LED lighting strips on the DJ booth are particularly reminiscent of a lighting set up you might buy in Range for £49.99. You'd hope all that privilege would get you a bit more opulence tbh


----------



## A380 (Aug 8, 2022)

A random wedding. For comparison.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 8, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> The solution is a United Ireland which I’m sure will happen with the Unionists blessing and calm rational action


There already existed a solution to the land border issue before 2016, but the leave vote created the problem.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> A random wedding. For comparison.
> 
> View attachment 336500


the peculiar expression on the right hand moomin is a result of being goosed by teuchter


----------



## oryx (Aug 9, 2022)

My OH urged me to listen to this so I did. How Johnson-supporting Tory MPs, backed by the Daily Mail, are undermining democracy by labeling the inquiry into Partygate a 'witch hunt' and how this is becoming the equivalent of Trump's 'Big Lie'.

(Has a summary below if you'd rather not listen to 13 minutes of James O'Brien).









						James O'Brien's brutal takedown of 'fascistic' defence of Boris Johnson
					

Britain is moving in a 'fascistic direction' as the right-wing media lead a 'cultish' campaign to defend Boris Johnson, James O'Brien fears.




					www.lbc.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Aug 9, 2022)

Have a read of this thread, it's most probably unsurprising to many but it's kind of nice to see it in print:


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

"A man of such intelligence ..."


----------



## kabbes (Aug 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Have a read of this thread, it's most probably unsurprising to many but it's kind of nice to see it in print:



That is some weird shit.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 9, 2022)

"What's the biggest problem facing Britain now? That millions are going to find it difficult affording food and heat?" 
"No, that I can't be racist without being called out on it any more."


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Aug 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> View attachment 337178



That's rather like the ship's log that records 'Captain sober all day'.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 13, 2022)

Can't wait.









						Daily Mail calling? Boris Johnson weighs offers for his return to journalism
					

Outgoing PM expected to find new home for his old trade as journalist after Telegraph cools on his qualities




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 13, 2022)

How I've managed to catch up with 763!!! pages of this thread over the last few weeks/months, I'll never realy know!  

Has anyone said that Johnson is an Utter Tory Twat! yet?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> How I've managed to catch up with 763!!! pages of this thread over the last few weeks/months, I'll never realy know!
> 
> Has anyone said that Johnson is an Utter Tory Twat! yet?


Smangus, post 3186


----------



## Smangus (Aug 13, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Smangus, post 3186



A citation , I am honored  

I surely can't be the only one though!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 13, 2022)

Smangus said:


> A citation , I am honored
> 
> I surely can't be the only one though!


Just the first


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 13, 2022)

Guido's dimwitted former teaboy has this hot take on Johnson. If Boris Johnson is so popular in Ukraine, then he can fuck off there.


----------



## philosophical (Aug 13, 2022)

'Too many' no less.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 14, 2022)

philosophical said:


> 'Too many' no less.


Fewer.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 14, 2022)

Johnson on holiday in Greece not long after another holiday in Slovenia. Crisis what crisis?









						Boris Johnson spotted in Greece enjoying second holiday in as many weeks
					

The jet-setting PM only returned from a week at a Slovenian spa last Sunday - and now locals have spotted him and wife Carrie in a supermarket in Greece.




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




And I so hope this is true:


----------



## oryx (Aug 14, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Johnson on holiday in Greece not long after another holiday in Slovenia. Crisis what crisis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a laughing like isn't enough.


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## SysOut (Aug 15, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Johnson on holiday in Greece not long after another holiday in Slovenia. Crisis what crisis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's paying for all this?
Getting expenses paid because of PM status?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 15, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Who's paying for all this?
> Getting expenses paid because of PM status?




Sure hes not freeloading, he’ll have sponsors.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 15, 2022)

There's two big removal trucks outside 10, Downing St., I wonder if he knows, or if it's been decided to evict him whilst he's on holiday, unlikely, but it would be bloody funny.


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 15, 2022)

Removal vans have rocked up to Downing Street this morning according to various reports


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's two big removal trucks outside 10, Downing St., I wonder if he knows, or if it's been decided to evict him whilst he's on holiday, unlikely, but it would be bloody funny.


Makes sense. They packed, pissed off on holiday, and the removal people come along. He never goes back to No 10 and doesn’t have to do the customary “leaving for the last time” photo op.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's two big removal trucks outside 10, Downing St., I wonder if he knows, or if it's been decided to evict him whilst he's on holiday, unlikely, but it would be bloody funny.


Bailiffs I think you'll find


----------



## contadino (Aug 15, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Makes sense. They packed, pissed off on holiday, and the removal people come along. He never goes back to No 10 and doesn’t have to do the customary “leaving for the last time” photo op.


I doubt he thinks it'll be for the last time.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 15, 2022)

contadino said:


> I doubt he thinks


Ffy


----------



## A380 (Aug 15, 2022)

Pity, I was hoping he’d be up on the roof with a homemade banner hoying  slates at the coppers.


----------



## moochedit (Aug 15, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Removal vans have rocked up to Downing Street this morning according to various reports


Moving the nuclear documents?


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 15, 2022)

It's not Downing Street, it's Chequers they will have to prise him out of. He was like that with Chevening when he stopped being foreign secretary iirc...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2022)

A380 said:


> Pity, I was hoping he’d be up on the roof with a homemade banner hoying  slates at the coppers.


Like some latter-day strangeways rioter


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> It's not Downing Street, it's Chequers they will have to prise him out of. He was like that with Chevening when he stopped being foreign secretary iirc...


They'll send in a crack squad of penguins to flush him out


----------



## SysOut (Aug 15, 2022)

I think he chose to be called Boris out of admiration for Yeltsin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2022)

SysOut said:


> I think he chose to be called Boris out of admiration for Yeltsin.


Yeltsin was more admirable


----------



## oryx (Aug 15, 2022)

On a more serious note (sorry) - we don't really have a functioning government at the moment, do we?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 15, 2022)

oryx said:


> On a more serious note (sorry) - we don't really have a functioning government at the moment, do we?



Never fear, Liz Truss will be in charge soon.


----------



## SysOut (Aug 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeltsin was more admirable


Reducing life expectancy to about 45yrs.
Johnson's Covid couldn't beat that.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 15, 2022)

oryx said:


> On a more serious note (sorry) - we don't really have a functioning government at the moment, do we?


Something that only improves our situation


----------



## 8ball (Aug 15, 2022)

oryx said:


> On a more serious note (sorry) - we don't really have a functioning government at the moment, do we?



It's been a long moment.


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> He never goes back to No 10 and doesn’t have to do the customary “leaving for the last time” photo op.


He'll do a garden party with suitcases of wine instead.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 15, 2022)

SysOut said:


> I think he chose to be called Boris out of admiration for Yeltsin.


So he might not resign till the end of the millennium?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 15, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Something that only improves our situation



It’s a marked improvement from a government that seeks only to serve itself like we’ve have for the last few decades


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2022)

SysOut said:


> Reducing life expectancy to about 45yrs.
> Johnson's Covid couldn't beat


Yeltsin succeeded to a country in crisis. Johnson played a vast role in creating our crisis


----------



## SysOut (Aug 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeltsin succeeded to a country in crisis. Johnson played a vast role in creating our crisis


No he created the situation in which life expectancy fell. Mass privatisations. Public workers unpaid for months, professors having to go through garbage for food. Remote communities broken up because public transport - e.g. in Siberia air services, including air ambulances, weren't profitable.

German tv did some good docs in Russia showing the effects, while our press whimsically speculated whether the russians were dying out.

Two years of Yeltsin and the one year of the second Ukrainian famine were the only main wobbly years in the last century for Russia, excluding wars, of course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2022)

SysOut said:


> No he created the situation in which life expectancy fell. Mass privatisations. Public workers unpaid for months, professors having to go through garbage for food. Remote communities broken up because public transport - e.g. in Siberia air services, including air ambulances, weren't profitable.
> 
> German tv did some good docs in Russia showing the effects, while our press whimsically speculated whether the russians were dying out.
> 
> Two years of Yeltsin and the one year of the second Ukrainian famine were the only main wobbly years in the last century for Russia, excluding wars, of course.


Which two years do you have in mind, 91-93?

E2a the entire thing about yeltsin was I despised Johnson more than yeltsin. Now for me they're on a par of despicableness


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 15, 2022)

So I have been informed that he is moving a gaff in dulwich - it’s a lovely gaff tbh - but it’s like 3.75 million. How the fuck can he afford that ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 15, 2022)

It’s herne hill actually but yeh


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 15, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> So I have been informed that he is moving a gaff in dulwich - it’s a lovely gaff tbh - but it’s like 3.5 million. How the fuck can he afford that ?



He'll have some publisher lined up to produce his Mein Bumpf


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 15, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> It’s herne hill actually but yeh


dulwich was too close for comfort, herne hil is worrying


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 15, 2022)

It’s bought apparently, he can pop along to the urban offlines and meet kindred souls.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 15, 2022)

He can be invited to the picnic in Brockwell park


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> So I have been informed that he is moving a gaff in dulwich - it’s a lovely gaff tbh - but it’s like 3.75 million. How the fuck can he afford that ?


Have the past couple of years taught you nothing about corruption?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 15, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Which two years do you have in mind, 91-93?
> 
> E2a the entire thing about yeltsin was I despised Johnson more than yeltsin. Now for me they're on a par of despicableness



Yeltsin allowed a handful of gangsters to steal state assets on a colossal scale, hence Abramovich effectively owning the entire Russian gas industry etc. The petty corruption of the Soviet era consumed the whole of Russian society in the 1990's, not just state assets but everyday life.

During his tenure as president, many Russians went hungry. Again the gangsters were there too, selling industrial chemicals labelled as food etc.

Yeltsin built the foundations for the fascist Russia we now see slaughtering its way across Ukraine and Syria. Johnson is just a nasty little idiot. He's done some damage alright but he can't yet take credit for unravelling an entire culture, an entire civilisation.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> but he can't *yet *take credit for unravelling an entire culture, an entire civilisation.



give him time...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeltsin allowed a handful of gangsters to steal state assets on a colossal scale, hence Abramovich effectively owning the entire Russian gas industry etc. The petty corruption of the Soviet era consumed the whole of Russian society in the 1990's, not just state assets but everyday life.
> 
> During his tenure as president, many Russians went hungry. Again the gangsters were there too, selling industrial chemicals labelled as food etc.
> 
> Yeltsin built the foundations for the fascist Russia we now see slaughtering its way across Ukraine and Syria. Johnson is just a nasty little idiot. He's done some damage alright but he can't yet take credit for unravelling an entire culture, an entire civilisation.


Yeh. So what you're saying is the jury will be out on Boris Johnson for the next ~30 years


----------



## A380 (Aug 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. So what you're saying is the jury will be out on Boris Johnson for the next ~30 years



I’d be happier if his jury  was out for about 45 minutes. Enough time to elect a  foreman, eat the sandwiches and agree unanimously on guilty to all 12 specimen charges…


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2022)

A380 said:


> I’d be happier if his jury  was out for about 45 minutes. Enough time to elect a  foreman, eat the sandwiches and agree unanimously on guilty to all 12 specimen charges…


alexander boris de pfeffel johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the penguins have arrived, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there impenguinated until you are dead. and may god have mercy upon your soul.


----------



## A380 (Aug 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> alexander boris de pfeffel johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the penguins have arrived, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there impenguinated until you are dead. and may god have mercy upon your soul.



A tough sentence from the beak.


----------



## hegley (Aug 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> alexander boris de pfeffel johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the penguins have arrived, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there impenguinated until you are dead. and may god have mercy upon your soul.


Not sure he's got a soul, but if he does it's certainly not worthy of mercy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2022)

hegley said:


> Not sure he's got a soul, but if he does it's certainly not worthy of mercy.


the penguins will rip it out of him and feed it to their young


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> alexander boris de pfeffel johnson, the sentence of this court is that you will be taken from here to the place from whence you came and there be kept in close confinement until the penguins have arrived, and upon that day that you be taken to the place of execution and there impenguinated until you are dead. and may god have mercy upon your soul.


Close confinement on which wing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> Close confinement on which wing?


you've a talon-t for punning


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 16, 2022)

Aged well.


----------



## extra dry (Aug 16, 2022)

it is over now for Boris as all his stuff gets moved out

3 minutes and some terrible singing


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 16, 2022)

Is he taking the wall paper with him as well?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> you've a talon-t for punning



don't egg him on...


----------



## SysOut (Aug 16, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> Is he taking the wall paper with him as well?


He'll empty the wine cellar, one way or the other.


----------



## SysOut (Aug 16, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> don't egg him on...


He's quite gullible.


----------



## Smangus (Aug 16, 2022)

SysOut said:


> He's quite gullible.


But quite low in the pecking order mind you, not something to crow about.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2022)

Smangus said:


> But quite low in the pecking order mind you, not something to crow about.


Was laid low a while with CORVID-19


----------



## SysOut (Aug 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Was laid low a while with CORVID-19


He always had a chough.


----------



## SysOut (Aug 16, 2022)

"A chough's a chough, one has to know one's linnets"


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Was laid low a while with CORVID-19


Are you sure it wasn't flew?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Was laid low a while with CORVID-19


What are you raven about?


----------



## Raheem (Aug 16, 2022)

This is all a bit hard to gulp down.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> What are you raven about?


I'm raven till the sweat just pours down off me 🤢


----------



## xenon (Aug 16, 2022)

This thread's taken a tern for the worse.


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2022)

xenon said:


> This thread's taken a tern for the worse.



editor auk to put a stop to it


----------



## Smangus (Aug 16, 2022)

agricola said:


> editor auk to put a stop to it



it's a bittern man that would do that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2022)

i think he'll duck the issue


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2022)

He'll be cormoranting and raven


----------



## xenon (Aug 16, 2022)

There'll be a swift judgment.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 17, 2022)

The primeministerial jugs are out! Anything Vlad can do, etc...

I think he's genuinely lost weight. Perhaps when he comes back to replace Liz in a year's time he'll work a Mr Motivator gimmick?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 17, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think he'll duck the issue


You saying he's chicken?


----------



## locomotive (Aug 17, 2022)

Canary one stop with the puns and get back on topic?


----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2022)

locomotive said:


> Canary one stop with the puns and get back on topic?


The more swift the better.


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 17, 2022)

I'll perch here and wait a while, let minnow when we can start with the fish puns


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> I'll perch here and wait a while, let minnow when we can start with the fish puns


Yeh look on while others flounder


----------



## bluescreen (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm finding this levity a bit hard to swallow, but despite the weightloss Johnson is no spring chicken. Still a bit chubby though.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 17, 2022)

bluescreen said:


> I'm finding this levity a bit hard to swallow, but despite the weightloss Johnson is no spring chicken. Still a bit chubby though.


He's a cock.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 17, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> He's a cock.


A flaming galah.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## contadino (Aug 17, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


Still waiting for nanny to dry his pits.


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2022)

MrSki said:


>


The Village People make an unexpected comeback.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 19, 2022)

Dulwich Villagers react to news of Boris and Carrie’s potential move
					

News of the Johnsons’ potential move has proven controversial — here’s what locals think about the possibility of having the couple as neighbours.




					www.standard.co.uk
				




still doesn't fancy actually living in Uxbridge then


----------



## stavros (Aug 19, 2022)

I would ask if he was going to continue to represent them, but I realise the flaw in that question.


----------



## A380 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## teqniq (Aug 26, 2022)

More 'we're sorry, we didn't mean it'

Disgruntled Tory members are trying to force a rule change to veto Johnson’s resignation


----------



## A380 (Aug 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> More 'we're sorry, we didn't meant it'
> 
> Disgruntled Tory members are trying to force a rule change to veto Johnson’s resignation
> 
> View attachment 339740


Be a pity if people who weren't members of the Tory party added their names to this petition in an attempt to make the party look (even more) stupid and weak...

ETA.

Yes sir, be a real pity if people were childish enough to follow this link and put in stupid details. You'd have to be really infantile to do that...









						As a party member I want a Boris Johnson ballot
					

Lord Cruddas and the Conservative Post, invite Conservative Party Members to sign and share this petition. Please fill in your details below and click submit. Your message will be sent directly to …




					conservativepost.co.uk


----------



## magneze (Aug 26, 2022)

It's quite a good measure of how shit Truss and Sunak are if they want Johnson back. 😂


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 26, 2022)

teqniq said:


> More 'we're sorry, we didn't meant it'
> 
> Disgruntled Tory members are trying to force a rule change to veto Johnson’s resignation
> 
> View attachment 339740



And, if his resignation is rejected, it would leave him in an untenable position, because it would be against the wishes of the MPs.

These people are as thick as shit.


----------



## Sue (Aug 26, 2022)

Was his resignation not accepted ages ago or did I dream that? In which case, this feels a bit horse stable door kind of thing.


----------



## SysOut (Aug 26, 2022)

This is all being orchestrated by Johnson, vindictive as he is.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 27, 2022)

Interesting claim here and likely to be true imo. Johnson definitely has something to hide here.









						Boris Johnson is Trying to ‘Silence’ Questions About Evgeny Lebedev – Byline Times
					

A Labour MP says the Prime Minister and his friend tried to stop him from asking questions about lavish parties held at the newspaper proprietor's Italian villa, reports Adam Bienkov




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 27, 2022)

*"Following one such party in 2018, the then Foreign Secretary was spotted by fellow travellers at the local airport, without his security detail, “looking like he had slept in his clothes”.*

TBF: Boris always looks like he has slept in his clothes


----------



## SysOut (Aug 27, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Interesting claim here and likely to be true imo. Johnson definitely has something to hide here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Given that his many weaknesses could leave him open to blackmail, why does the Prime Minister think that MI6 may not entirely trust him?”



An interesting point is, as with MI5's surveillance of Harold Wilson, that the main power of state seems to be _above_ government, not with government or parliament per se.

The security services may have wanted to block the questions precisely because they were well aware of what Johnson has been upto.


----------



## gosub (Aug 27, 2022)

SysOut said:


> An interesting point is, as with MI5's surveillance of Harold Wilson, that the main power of state seems to be _above_ government, not with government or parliament per se.
> 
> The security services may have wanted to block the questions precisely because they were well aware of what Johnson has been upto.



Ish (I think).   However, as much as I think there IS a power struggle going on within Russia, the insinuation that Mr Johnson has be got at by the Russians does seem to somewhat fly in the face of at least the last 6 months.

AND there was a certain amount of false flag about the 'issue' with Harold Wilson back in the day.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 27, 2022)

gosub said:


> Ish (I think).   However, as much as I think there IS a power struggle going on within Russia, the insinuation that Mr Johnson has be got at by the Russians does seem to somewhat fly in the face of at least the last 6 months.
> 
> AND there was a certain amount of false flag about the 'issue' with Harold Wilson back in the day.


Johnson is however a shameless opportunist, willing to jump on any passing bandwagon if he thinks it will benefit him, even if it pisses the Russians off and it is the Tory party in general not just Johnson who have benefited from oligarch's money. Also from the article:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 28, 2022)

magneze said:


> It's quite a good measure of how shit Truss and Sunak are if they want Johnson back. 😂



It’s not the members who got rid of St Johnson, it’s the media and traitor MPs


Nice to have the Conservatives doing the stabbed in the back myth thing for once


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It’s not the members who got rid of St Johnson, it’s the media and traitor MPs
> 
> 
> Nice to have the Conservatives doing the stabbed in the back myth thing for once


Hey, a little Dolchstoßlegende never hurt no one AMIRITE?!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hey, a little Dolchstoßlegende never hurt no one AMIRITE?!



Just waiting for BoJo to romp back like Churchill then have a stroke and die pissing himself.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 30, 2022)

Insert obvious/hilarious caption here...


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 30, 2022)

Tell him it's a fridge and he'd have been right in it


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2022)

That’s Dorries as well so it’s could have had two in one if they’d pushed em in


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> That’s Dorries as well so it’s could have had two in one if they’d pushed em in


Double bubble


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Just waiting for BoJo to romp back like Churchill then have a stroke and die pissing himself.


At least Churchill was a man of action. The shiftless, indolent f*ckpig Johnson will most likely hire a staffer or intern to piss all over him while he stuffs his craw with foie gras & Courvoisier


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 31, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Insert obvious/hilarious caption here...
> 
> View attachment 340361



It needs to be at least 6ft deep, and that's an odd shape for you, Mr Johnson.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Not sure that ‘proud’ is the most appropriate word …


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Not sure that ‘proud’ is the most appropriate word …




"What have you done?"
"Erm..."


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2022)

Is he still alive ?

I wake each morning and hope for good news


----------



## andysays (Aug 31, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> That’s Dorries as well so it’s could have had two in one if they’d pushed em in


Gonna need a bigger boat hole


----------



## Supine (Aug 31, 2022)

andysays said:


> Gonna need a bigger boat hole



Not if we run him through a mincer first


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2022)

andysays said:


> Gonna need a bigger boat hole


No, he'll fit in there easily enough once he's passed through the penguins


----------



## A380 (Aug 31, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> "What have you done?"
> "Erm..."


Threw some banging parties.


----------



## andysays (Aug 31, 2022)

Supine said:


> Not if we run him through a mincer first





Pickman's model said:


> No, he'll fit in there easily enough once he's passed through the penguins


So it's minced, fed to penguins and * then* stuck in a hole.

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 31, 2022)

line the whole with that golden wall paper ripped off the walls of his flat would be a nice touch as well


----------



## Supine (Aug 31, 2022)

andysays said:


> So it's minced, fed to penguins and * then* stuck in a hole.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together



I’d suggest petrol as a final step. Just to be sure.


----------



## andysays (Aug 31, 2022)

Supine said:


> I’d suggest petrol as a final step. Just to be sure.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2022)

Fucking hell. Give him the keys and point him towards the nearest tree.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 31, 2022)

Got time to pose with pigs, no time for fuel poverty. Boris can fuck off and die of aids for all i care


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Not sure that ‘proud’ is the most appropriate word …


He is probably proud of some of the jokes he told round the emergency response tables of government. Proud of how well he coped with hangovers in pandemic daily briefings, etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 31, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Fucking hell. Give him the keys and point him towards the nearest tree.



Or cliff like in quadrophenia


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 31, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Or cliff like in quadrophenia


Nah, too quick. Has to be slow, painful and crying for nanny.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 1, 2022)

Boris on the way out let's build the nuclear plants that where given the green light by Gordon brown in 2009.

heap praise on me

what a cunt


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Raheem (Sep 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Boris on the way out let's build the nuclear plants that where given the green light by Gordon brown in 2009.
> 
> heap praise on me
> 
> what a cunt


Suspect this might be about getting money committed in order to frustrate Truss's plans to make holes under the North Sea.

All the same, what a cunt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2022)

Kettles


----------



## gosub (Sep 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Boris on the way out let's build the nuclear plants that where given the green light by Gordon brown in 2009.
> 
> heap praise on me
> 
> what a cunt


Gordon Brown on the other hand, has having a holiday near where those Russian ships turned up in South West Eire.  (his CP must have loved that.)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 1, 2022)

He should send this in to viz's top tips, the out of touch cunt.


----------



## oryx (Sep 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He should send this in to viz's top tips, the out of touch cunt.



Fucking hell, that's real 'let them eat cake' stuff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2022)

oryx said:


> Fucking hell, that's real 'let them eat cake' stuff.


Make Johnson eat cake, then serve the resulting pate de foie gras to the penguins


----------



## Raheem (Sep 1, 2022)

oryx said:


> Fucking hell, that's real 'let them eat cake' stuff.


It's a bit unfair, because he was making an analogy about paying £700 million for nuclear power, rather than channelling the money saving guy. A shit and patronising analogy, but one nonetheless.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 1, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 340606


Pretty Girls Make Grant Applications
Everyone Strikes Again


----------



## gosub (Sep 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> It's a bit unfair, because he was making an analogy about paying £700 million for nuclear power, rather than channelling the money saving guy. A shit an patronising analogy, but one nonetheless.


Nuclear is really a giant magic kettle      <-now thats what I call a patronising analogy


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2022)

gosub said:


> Nuclear is really a giant magic kettle      <-now thats what I call a patronising analogy



I use this analogy, without the 'magic' part, to explain nuclear power to schoolkids. Because that is the basic idea; heat source + water = steam, steam drives turbine ---> electricity.

There's usually a 'but it's not _quite_ that simple...' bit after that. It's one of those things I struggle not to put an editorial slant on. It comes down to how you relay facts. So far most nuclear power stations have operated with no major problems. But the ones that have had major problems have forced us to change our understanding of just how major a 'major problem' can get.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 340606


Frankly Mr chunky


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

Raheem said:


> It's a bit unfair, because he was making an analogy about paying £700 million for nuclear power, rather than channelling the money saving guy. A shit and patronising analogy, but one nonetheless.


he's comparing paying £700 million for nuclear power against buying a new kettle? 

And it depends how much you fill it as to whether you'll save energy. New kettle's no more efficient.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> I use this analogy, without the 'magic' part, to explain nuclear power to schoolkids. Because that is the basic idea; heat source + water = steam, steam drives turbine ---> electricity.
> 
> There's usually a 'but it's not _quite_ that simple...' bit after that. It's one of those things I struggle not to put an editorial slant on. It comes down to how you relay facts. So far most nuclear power stations have operated with no major problems. But the ones that have had major problems have forced us to change our understanding of just how major a 'major problem' can get.


Indeed, that's how they work. No major problems as in not many have blown up, but there's been huge delays and cost increases in some of the latest ones havent there?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, that's how they work. No major problems as in not many have blown up, but there's been huge delays and cost increases in some of the latest ones havent there?



That's not specific to nuclear power though, it's just how stuff works these days. It's a kleptocracy problem, not a physics problem.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

Indeed, but rather an actual practical (design and construction) problem with nuclear that you don't get with wind or solar for example?


----------



## oryx (Sep 1, 2022)

gosub said:


> Nuclear is really a giant magic kettle      <-now thats what I call a patronising analogy


It's like comparing the national economy to a domestic budget - 'fixing the roof while the sun shines' to paraphrase George Osborne.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> And it depends how much you fill it as to whether you'll save energy. New kettle's no more efficient.



A lot of new kettles have lower minimum fill amounts and boil faster, so do save energy. 



> *It's a common misconception that if a kettle boils faster, it must use more energy. However, our extensive testing shows that this absolutely isn't the case.*
> 
> In fact, most of our Eco Buy kettles have been awarded the title because of their speedy boiling. If a kettle is able to reach boiling point in around three minutes, it will use far less energy than one that takes four or five minutes to boil the same amount.
> 
> So if you're looking to cut down on your energy bills you're far better off choosing a fast boil kettle as it'll likely save you money in the long run. You won't be left waiting around for your morning cuppa either, which is a nice bonus.











						Do fast boil kettles use more energy? - Which? News
					

Find out whether slow and steady really does win the race, or if you're better off choosing a fast boil kettle to save time and money




					www.which.co.uk


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He should send this in to viz's top tips, the out of touch cunt.




surprised he did not come out with ramen noodle recipes you can cook in a kettle 
over the winter to save on gas bills


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Indeed, but rather an actual practical (design and construction) problem with nuclear that you don't get with wind or solar for example?



Well they're complicated things, but that's something you should be aware of before you start building one.

IIRC they struggled to find anyone who wanted to take on building Hinckley C. Always nice to have your fate in the hands of the contractors of last resort.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He should send this in to viz's top tips, the out of touch cunt.




All electric kettles boil water at the same speed because it's just a heating element, which is as near as makes no odds 100% efficient, running at the highest amperage you can safely get out of a domestic supply.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> A lot of new kettles have lower minimum fill amounts and boil faster, so do save energy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed lower minimum fill amounts could save energy if you just need the minimum amount. I'd have thought that more energy is actually wasted by people filling above the minimum amount though.

And it just says 'could' save money in that reference. Admitted you'll lose less heat if you're boiling faster but it would be interesting to know how much. 

But anyway ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Indeed lower minimum fill amounts could save energy if you just need the minimum amount. I'd have thought that more energy is actually wasted by people filling above the minimum amount though.
> 
> And it just says 'could' save money in that reference. Admitted you'll lose less heat if you're boiling faster but it would be interesting to know how much.
> 
> But anyway ...


 
Older kettles had those exposed elements which, if you underfilled the kettle, part of it would be above the water just belching out heat into the air which is both wasteful and not very safe. Nowadays kettles have a flat element at the bottom so unless you put no water in at all there's not that same issue.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

I always filled to above the element but fair play if people don't. 

I've actually just got a small £3 second hand 1.5 kW kettle which is better for me because of the solar panels.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2022)

My dad always bought crap kettles for 50p from the house clearance boxes at the local auction place. They'd last a month if you were lucky, before they caught fire or started pissing scalding water everywhere. But would he swallow his pride and spend five quid on a new kettle from argos that would just work? We were poor but we weren't that fucking poor. It was just stubbornness. 

I always admired that.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

Did he design nuclear power stations?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 1, 2022)

The only way BJ could help would be to have him rendered down to some kind of fuel oil


----------



## gosub (Sep 1, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> surprised he did not come out with ramen noodle recipes you can cook in a kettle
> over the winter to save on gas bills


 You want to put noodles in the water of a nuclear powerplant?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Did he design nuclear power stations?



No but he can build a good shed.

The tricky part is getting him to stop. He's got about five sheds now, including one with another shed inside it.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 1, 2022)

you can never have too many sheds


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 1, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> All electric kettles boil water at the same speed because it's just a heating element, which is as near as makes no odds 100% efficient, running at the highest amperage you can safely get out of a domestic supply.


The fucker doesn't realise that most people won't even be able to afford to boil a kettle, let alone buy a new one even if he wasn't talking utter fucking bollocks.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 1, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> All electric kettles boil water at the same speed because it's just a heating element, which is as near as makes no odds 100% efficient, running at the highest amperage you can safely get out of a domestic supply.


I think there will be differences, probably down to design/quality of materials, but I imagine they would be very small. Yeah, old kettles were much less efficient (if nothing else, there was quite a significant bulk of metal that had to be heated up alongside the water), but who's still using one of those in daily use?

He also conveniently forgets to mention that a lot of cheap modern kettles will last just about as long as the warranty period, perhaps a little longer. So that £10 "investment" might have to pay off very quickly if it is to be replaced in a year or two.

But this is just another bullshit non-story - the real story is (as if we needed more evidence) proof of the total and utter disconnection of experience that exists between the political system and the lived experience of the vast bulk of the population.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think there will be differences, probably down to design/quality of materials, but I imagine they would be very small. Yeah, old kettles were much less efficient (if nothing else, there was quite a significant bulk of metal that had to be heated up alongside the water), but who's still using one of those in daily use?
> 
> He also conveniently forgets to mention that a lot of cheap modern kettles will last just about as long as the warranty period, perhaps a little longer. So that £10 "investment" might have to pay off very quickly if it is to be replaced in a year or two.
> 
> But this is just another bullshit non-story - the real story is (as if we needed more evidence) proof of the total and utter disconnection of experience that exists between the political system and the lived experience of the vast bulk of the population.


Cunts probably got a quooker. I'm always raging but today I'm off the bastard scale.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 1, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> My dad always bought crap kettles for 50p from the house clearance boxes at the local auction place. They'd last a month if you were lucky, before they caught fire or started pissing scalding water everywhere. But would he swallow his pride and spend five quid on a new kettle from argos that would just work? We were poor but we weren't that fucking poor. It was just stubbornness.
> 
> I always admired that.



i forgot mothers day a few years ago so randomly ask my mother what she would like she said a kitchen aid kettle

so got it at over 150 quid.. it last a year big tea drinkers

got a replacement lasted another 12 months 

mom felt bad about using the guarantee again 

40 quid kettle is going strong almost 3 years later


----------



## gosub (Sep 1, 2022)

Very hard water area so no point getting an expensive kettle or building a nuclear reactor in the shed


----------



## Raheem (Sep 1, 2022)

Excuses, excuses.


----------



## pesh (Sep 1, 2022)

gosub said:


> You want to put noodles in the water of a nuclear powerplant?


thats how you make Supernoodles


----------



## Ming (Sep 1, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> The fucker doesn't realise that most people won't even be able to afford to boil a kettle, let alone buy a new one even if he wasn't talking utter fucking bollocks.


I actually think these Tory cunts know exactly what they‘re saying. Just showing naked contempt for the oiks in my opinion. Three word slogans, cuddly old Boris, etc. I’ve always thought this. Never underestimate your opponent. 

I said this over Brexit. It’s disaster capitalism. They knew what would happen. They tried to hide the impact reports. If you want fire-sale prices and you’ve got enough money to weather the storm you’ve intentionally created be an arsonist.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> He should send this in to viz's top tips, the out of touch cunt.




The Daily Star's front page take on this...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I always filled to above the element but fair play if people don't.


I've just realized that's a lie. When I was about 16 I boiled the kettle but forgot to fill it with water at all which buggered it. That was the only time I ever heard my dad swear: "Buggered it, have you?" he said.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I've just realized that's a lie. When I was about 16 I boiled the kettle but forgot to fill it with water at all which buggered it. That was the only time I ever heard my dad swear: "Buggered it, have you?" he said.


Is your dad Welsh? Because I read that in a Welsh accent.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 2, 2022)

No, Scottish, but I see what you mean


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 2, 2022)

Johnson turning a blind eye again..fucking scum. 








						Sexual misconduct allegations revealed against cabinet minister and top No 10 aide
					

It comes in the wake of the Chris Pincher scandal, when following the deputy chief whip's resignation amid sexual misconduct allegations, questions were raised over what the prime minister already knew about his behaviour.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Daily Star's front page take on this...
> 
> View attachment 340665


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


>



Plug it in and throw it in the tub


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2022)

Grifting to the last:


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 5, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Pretty Girls Make Grant Applications
> Everyone Strikes Again


Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Liked Me
How Soon Is My Next Holiday
Heaven Knows I’m A Miserable Useless C*nt
I Know It’s Over


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 5, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> Plug it in and throw it in the tub


Then remove it after a couple of minutes and drop a few ravenous penguins in there


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 5, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Liked Me
> How Soon Is My Next Holiday
> Heaven Knows I’m A Miserable Useless C*nt
> I Know It’s Over


How's Sunak Now?


----------



## A380 (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Liked Me
> How Soon Is My Next Holiday
> Heaven Knows I’m A Miserable Useless C*nt
> I Know It’s Over


_Strangeways Here I Come_


----------



## Sue (Sep 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> _Strangeways Here I Come_


The Queen is Dead 


(Wrong thread.)


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 6, 2022)

Did he cry?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> Did he cry?


He'll blubber when finds the queen hosting a delegation of adelie penguins


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2022)

I hope his plane crashes into balmoral


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2022)

There I go again, wishing ill on people. Tsk


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> There I go again, wishing ill on people. Tsk


Not to be all conspiracy about it, but some people believe he isn't. 
Not 'shape shifting alien lizard' style, just that Tories all appear to be fucking rats.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> There I go again, wishing ill on people. Tsk


it'd be the best thing for the country, and make millions of people happy. especially if truss popped her clogs too


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 6, 2022)

I am full of love for most of humanity IRL


----------



## brogdale (Sep 6, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I hope his plane crashes into balmoral


POTD IMHO; 2 birds; one stone.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2022)

Gone eh









						Hermit faces eviction from beachside cave home
					

Nisim has spent almost 50 years building and decorating his home in the Israeli town of Herzliya.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2022)

I'm fed up with all the hacks trying to psychoanalyse what he said: it was a load tawdry, self-congratulatory bollocks, which once flew over humility on one of its holidays.


----------



## elbows (Sep 6, 2022)

Well it was certainly another opportunity for them to read as much as possible into his historical namedropping, in this case:









						Lucius Quinctius Cincinnatus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## agricola (Sep 6, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'm fed up with all the hacks trying to psychoanalyse what he said: it was a load tawdry, self-congratulatory bollocks, which once flew over humility on one of its holidays.



it prevents them mentioning him dragging his wife out of there like she'd been caught stealing vol-au-vents


----------



## bluescreen (Sep 6, 2022)

agricola said:


> it prevents them mentioning him dragging his wife out of there like she'd been caught stealing vol-au-vents


I wasn't paying close attention but did I hear correctly that although he thanked his 'family' the only one he mentioned by name wasn't Carrie but Dilyn? _Dilyn???_

We are well shot of Johnson but OMG, Truss


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 6, 2022)

have heard some speculation that that twat johnson will jump ship to the middle earth mid bedfordshire constituency at the by-election when nadine dorries goes to the lords, on account of not having a great majority in uxbridge, and most of the the tory 'levelling up' policy being to punish london for voting for the wrong colour (i mean rosette of course) mayor.

although not sure how this works for a sitting MP part way through a parliament, though - fairly sure it's happened before during a general election...


----------



## existentialist (Sep 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> Well it was certainly another opportunity for them to read as much as possible into his historical namedropping, in this case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is, Johnson is a smug enough cunt that he could well have thought he might slip that oh-so-clever ancient historical reference in and only Those In The Know would pick up on it. It'd be exactly what you'd expect from a narcissist with delusions of grandeur. Like the villains in Scooby Doo.


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have heard some speculation that that twat johnson will jump ship to the middle earth mid bedfordshire constituency at the by-election when nadine dorries goes to the lords, on account of not having a great majority in uxbridge, and most of the the tory 'levelling up' policy being to punish london for voting for the wrong colour (i mean rosette of course) mayor.
> 
> although not sure how this works for a sitting MP part way through a parliament, though - fairly sure it's happened before during a general election...


where have you heard this bizarre fantasy?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 6, 2022)

killer b said:


> where have you heard this bizarre fantasy?



was spoken in a few notable places this morning 

tv, papers and radio 


finding him a safe seat


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Thing is, Johnson is a smug enough cunt that he could well have thought he might slip that oh-so-clever ancient historical reference in and only Those In The Know would pick up on it. It'd be exactly what you'd expect from a narcissist with delusions of grandeur. Like the villains in Scooby Doo.











						Lucius Quinctius Cincinnatus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




4th image from top, c.1806 painting: ‘De Pfeffel Leaves the Sunbed to Dictate Laws to Britain’ - enjoying a well-earned holiday on a Bahamas beach after three years of service to the nation, Boris’s relaxation is interrupted by an urgent message from Westminster:

“Come back, honoured sire. Save us! The nation is in chaos. Inflation is into double figures, utility bills go unpaid in a mass campaign of civil disobedience. The plebs are taking to picket lines en masse and are rioting in the streets.”

Reluctantly, de Pfeffel puts down the sunblock & rum and returns to London, where a grateful House awards him dictatorial powers in order to reestablish order.

The delusional fuckpig.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 7, 2022)

_...but I haven't steamed all the wallpaper off yet...

_


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 7, 2022)

brogdale said:


> _...but I haven't steamed all the wallpaper off yet...
> 
> View attachment 341453_



I watched that on TV, and thought it weird that he was almost dragging her off down the street after his farewell speech.


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2022)

I’d bet all my possessions that Boris is seething with rage that Brenda didn’t have the decency to die a few days earlier whilst he was still PM, so he could lead the sending off.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 8, 2022)

yup or 2 month ago when he could of made all his problem disappear by shagging the largest flag in the country


----------



## brogdale (Sep 19, 2022)

Should have buried blustercunt today as well


----------



## Raheem (Sep 19, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Should have buried blustercunt today as well
> 
> View attachment 343637


Carrie playing human chess.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Carrie playing human chess.


Genuinely looks like his carer


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2022)

look like she saying


"you're not PM anymore, Stop acting like a cunt

you did not sob at our child's birth "


----------



## Wilf (Sep 19, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Carrie playing human chess.


Nah, not sure. There's a bishop, a pawn and all that, but no cunt.


----------



## Ming (Sep 20, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Should have buried blustercunt today as well
> 
> View attachment 343637


They both do sincerity so well. Maybe he’s feeling some guilt for lying to Madge about the proroguing of parliament?
…naaaaah.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 20, 2022)

Ming said:


> They both do sincerity so well. Maybe he’s feeling some guilt for lying to Madge about the proroguing of parliament?
> …naaaaah.


He'll be meeting St Peter at the Pearly Gates and still blathering on that nobody told him that the parties he held were parties and something something about Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Ming (Sep 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> He'll be meeting St Peter at the Pearly Gates and still blathering on that nobody told him that the parties he held were parties and something something about Jeremy Corbyn.


I don’t think he can bullshit old Pete. He’s had a lot of experience in these matters i would imagine.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2022)

Dont Pannick...



> The committee said Lord Pannick's opinion was "founded on a systemic misunderstanding of the parliamentary process and misplaced analogies with the criminal law".
> 
> It rejected Lord Pannick's call for Mr Johnson to be represented by a lawyer who would speak on his behalf and cross-examine witnesses.
> 
> In a statement the committee, said it "does not have discretion to allow counsel to speak in a hearing and conduct cross-examination, and it would require a decision of the House to permit this".











						Boris Johnson: MPs reject lawyer's claim Partygate probe unfair
					

MPs are examining whether Boris Johnson misled Parliament over Covid rule-breaking events in No 10.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Sep 26, 2022)

How long are they going to take over this "Is Boris Johnson a lying cunt?" inquiry? We need them to move onto the pressing issue of Papal beliefs and the defecation habits of large mammals.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2022)

stavros said:


> How long are they going to take over this "Is Boris Johnson a lying cunt?" inquiry? We need them to move onto the pressing issue of Papal beliefs and the defecation habits of large mammals.


They're stringing it out as long as possible, in the hope that everyone (or they) can go "Meh, old noos, no point wasting public money on that nonsense now..."


----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2022)

When to we get to the raid on his house to find the secret documents bit?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 12, 2022)

Just when you thought you had heard the last of him... Boris Johnson faces questions about whether $150,000 speech broke rules


----------



## teqniq (Oct 12, 2022)

'Sources close to the former prime minister suggested there was no need because it was a one-off'

Taking the piss, flat out. As usual.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 12, 2022)

_The former prime minister gave a speech to the Council of Insurance Agents and Brokers in Colorado Springs this week_

What a shameful waste of an entertainment budget - for $150,000 they could have hired a whole circus instead of one clown and probably gotten just as much useful information about insurance.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 12, 2022)

They could have had Joe Pesci or John Goodman with enough change left over for a few rounds of drinks, the fools.


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2022)

Is the asterisk beside David Petraeus because he is completely alphabetically misplaced?


----------



## spitfire (Oct 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Just when you thought you had heard the last of him... Boris Johnson faces questions about whether $150,000 speech broke rules



Angela Rayner channeling Badgers here.

“The *disgraced former prime minister* and now part-time MP once again has questions to answer about whether he has followed the rules he was once responsible for."


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 12, 2022)

belboid said:


> Is the asterisk beside David Petraeus because he is completely alphabetically misplaced?



Fuck knows, maybe whoever compiled the list initially thought his first name was General and couldn't be bothered shifting the entry later.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 12, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Fuck knows, maybe whoever compiled the list initially thought his first name was General and couldn't be bothered shifting the entry later.


That feeling when you realise you've been very perceptive, but about something that doesn't matter even slightly.


----------



## SysOut (Oct 12, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Angela Rayner channeling Badgers here.
> 
> “The *disgraced former prime minister* and now part-time MP once again has questions to answer about whether he has followed the rules he was once responsible for."


"now *part-time* MP" as well


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2022)

Not just Johnson but all former PM's get security for life? Quite how much I don't know. All the prime minister's the Tories are getting through must be costing the nation an arm and a leg. This could form part of a cost cutting exercise


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)

And we know there's widespread abuse of MPs' expenses. Another fruitful part of the cost cutting exercise.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2022)

Bump.


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 22, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Bump.


I forgot about this thread lol


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 22, 2022)

It's the news (BBC, Sky et al) fawning over his imminent return from holiday. 
Ignoring that a standing member of Parliament fucked off in the middle of a Cost of Living Crisis. 

But....the rough, terrible, part of me wants him to get in, just to get fucked over by Christmas and probably destroy the party.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> It's the news (BBC, Sky et al) fawning over his imminent return from holiday.
> Ignoring that a standing member of Parliament fucked off in the middle of a Cost of Living Crisis.
> 
> But....the rough, terrible, part of me wants him to get in, just to get fucked over by Christmas and probably destroy the party.


Yeah, I definitely want johnson to get 100 nominations and then the job. With him it goes from utter chaos to meta chaos, comedy chaos, chaos on stilts on chaotic steroids.  I don't think the tory party will split, it just stays there filling one of the positions in the fptp system. But johnson back in power and facing the standards committee edges towards there being small factions splitting off etc.  There will also be individual tory MPs losing the whip as they defy his 3 line whips.

But yeah, I thought that as well.  The fucking twat just decided he's have a holiday.


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, I definitely want johnson to get 100 nominations and then the job. With him it goes from utter chaos to meta chaos, comedy chaos, chaos on stilts on chaotic steroids.  I don't think the tory party will split, it just stays there filling one of the positions in the fptp system. But johnson back in power and facing the standards committee edges towards there being small factions splitting off etc.  There will also be individual tory MPs losing the whip as they defy his 3 line whips.
> 
> But yeah, I thought that as well.  The fucking twat just decided he's have a holiday.


Imagine the outcry if other people with fixed holidays (like teachers say) just decided to fuck off when they felt like it.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

Surely he'll just override the standards committee or threaten those tory members with some nonsense.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> Imagine the outcry if other people with fixed holidays (like teachers say) just decided to fuck off when they felt like it.


I'm not saying I agree, but I can see there being an argument that a workplace would grant you a leave of absence after an event that is likely to seriously impact your wellbeing that you need to recover from (e.g. being publicly humiliated as you have to resign from your 'other' job because most of your services users and colleagues don't like you...  ).


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not saying I agree, but I can see there being an argument that a workplace would grant you a leave of absence after an event that is likely to seriously impact your wellbeing that you need to recover from (e.g. being publicly humiliated as you have to resign from your 'other' job because most of your services users and colleagues don't like you...  ).


I can't imagine he was granted a leave of absence as he'd surely have to ask permission for that which really doesn't seem to be his style.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not saying I agree, but I can see there being an argument that a workplace would grant you a leave of absence after an event that is likely to seriously impact your wellbeing that you need to recover from (e.g. being publicly humiliated as you have to resign from your 'other' job because most of your services users and colleagues don't like you...  ).


_'Thanks for filling in as deputy manager, but unfortunately you didn't get the job. You'll have to go back to working on the tills. Oh, but here's a couple of weeks in the Caribbean'._


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> It's the news (BBC, Sky et al) fawning over his imminent return from holiday.
> Ignoring that a standing member of Parliament fucked off in the middle of a Cost of Living Crisis.
> 
> But....the rough, terrible, part of me wants him to get in, just to get fucked over by Christmas and probably destroy the party.




I don’t think he will destroy the party. I think if he wins the vote (he will) he’ll put the brakes on and tread water for a while, allow cooler heads to do the hard work of making things settle while he gladhands his way around other world leaders, building his and the UKs rep there.

Once things are more settled he’ll pull out the stops and roar off down the highway like Mr toad. Until then he’ll lean back a bit.

He’s not an idiot, we all know that, and he really really wants to be in power, and so does the party. They’ve fucked everything and they may be “out of fresh ideas” but they now have this convenient crisis to handle. They’ll pretend like it’s has nothing to do with them (“it was Truss, it’s Ukraine, it’s them/ that over there”) and the electorate will say “give him a chance, he’s not had a proper chance, he had to deal with the pandemic the first time, let’s see what he can do when he has his head”.

Being a lying cheating piece of shit doesn’t matter. Those days are over. Nobody who would vote for Johnson cares about that.

So he’ll be reined in while Sunak puts the economy back together, and then let him have his head in time for the next election. Which they will win.

Opinion polls are just a way for people to say they’re pissed off. Everyone knows they don’t mean votes, or even support. Polls are the only way to say “Hey! You lot! I disagree!”, that’s the only reason Labour is polling high right now. If it was polling for a GE it would be much closer.

We seem more able to lie down and take this shit than we are to stand up to it. We are taking it right now. Thatcher broke our solidarity. Austerity 1 compounded that. We’re looking down the barrel of Austerity 2 and we will be the stoic little soldiers we have been trained to be, complaining about the cold and hunger and looking out for each other while people starve and weep for their pride behind closed doors.

I’m out of hope now.

I don’t see anyone coming up through Labour who could conceivably be a better leader than Starmer is. And Starmer so just so shit. He hasn’t even been able to score with an open Tory goal to aim for for weeks and weeks. He’s been so shit as opposition that’s he’s fucked our chances of winning a GE.



I’m wondering what people will do at Christmas. Will we pay for Christmas on credit cards? There’s no money for bonuses, people won’t be able to afford to travel to see family, it’ll be gifts or treats not both. People are saying they plan to put the central heating on as a treat for Christmas.


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

Didn't he go on holiday earlier in the Summer?I remember him being in Scottish islands not that long ago.But yeah I suppose we shouldn't judge the jetset by the standards of the working classes who probably average one foreign holiday in ten years if they are lucky👍


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Surely he'll just override the standards committee or threaten those tory members with some nonsense.




Yes, he’ll find a way to get around the problem. And he’ll be facilitated in this by his supporters.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Surely he'll just override the standards committee or threaten those tory members with some nonsense.


Yeah, I don't think the committee will ever boot him out. They wouldn't do it as it would look like overturning the 'will of the electorate' or similar nonsense i.e the committee would be 'frit'.  Sametime, anything that undermines the whole parliamentary shitshow is good for me.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 22, 2022)

steveo87 said:


> It's the news (BBC, Sky et al) fawning over his imminent return from holiday.


Day three now of them breathlessly telling us that Johnson is rushing back to the UK.


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, I don't think the committee will ever boot him out. They wouldn't do it as it would look like overturning the 'will of the electorate' or similar nonsense i.e the committee would be 'frit'.  Sametime, anything that undermines the whole parliamentary shitshow is good for me.



I don’t disagree with the sentiment but no good will come of it. If the whole Parliamentary shit show is undermined it just becomes even more dysfunctional, but it will continue to stagger on regardless. The system will tear itself apart in its efforts to continue existing.


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

Don't usually spend money on the Guardian but it was claimed by la Toynbee that whereas in real terms wages rose between 2002 and2018 by just over twenty per cent in both France and Germany they were stagnant over the same time bracket in the UK.This accords with my experience it could be correct I find it astonishing if true.


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

That was a bit milestones on the road to York soz


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Well it just shows up as bullshit this claim that it’s happening everywhere .


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

Christ if he does get in he will be in our TV screens in flak jacket and helmet literally until doomsday (or PCPS)


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> I don’t disagree with the sentiment but no good will come of it. If the whole Parliamentary shit show is undermined it just becomes even more dysfunctional, but it will continue to stagger on regardless. The system will tear itself apart in its efforts to continue existing.


If the cunts can bring back Johnson surely Corbyn should be dusted off and thrust back into the fray?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> Christ if he does get in he will be in our TV screens in flak jacket and helmet literally until doomsday (or PCPS)


Charles Windsor to Truss: 'oh, you're back again'

Charles Windsor to Johnson: 'one is fucking speechless'


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

.


----------



## maomao (Oct 22, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> Christ if he does get in he will be in our TV screens in flak jacket and helmet literally until doomsday (or PCPS)


'Until doomsday' doesn't actually feel like that long atm.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 22, 2022)

Surprised the cunt didn't get off the plane, and head straight for Downing Street. Who needs leadership contests.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> I can't imagine he was granted a leave of absence as he'd surely have to ask permission for that which really doesn't seem to be his style.





Wilf said:


> _'Thanks for filling in as deputy manager, but unfortunately you didn't get the job. You'll have to go back to working on the tills. Oh, but here's a couple of weeks in the Caribbean'._



Aye, both fair. I just imagine that'll be the line from him and his supporters.


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

not a trot said:


> Surprised the cunt didn't get off the plane, and head straight for Downing Street. Who needs leadership contests.


This.He will practically be the Emperor if this goes through!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> This.He will practically be the Emperor if this goes through!


King, for a day.


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

That would be way too long.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> Imagine the outcry if other people with fixed holidays (like teachers say) just decided to fuck off when they felt like it.


I was thinking yesterday about the fact that if schoolkids have holidays during term time their parents are fined. But this wank gets to be away for weeks.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2022)

My irony detector just broke:


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 22, 2022)

There needs to be a clocking in system at Westminster


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> There needs to be a clocking in system at Westminster


But no clocking out one, save barges taking former former people to a necropolis


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> I was thinking yesterday about the fact that if schoolkids have holidays during term time their parents are fined. But this wank gets to be away for weeks.


Is anyone surprised. He is a law unto himself, always has been.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

Do we know what other PMs did in the weeks after they stepped down? Know May and Brown stayed on as MPs, but were they straight back to work?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2022)

Is the Tory party, the public and the press suffering from some sort of amnesia?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Surely he'll just override the standards committee or threaten those tory members with some nonsense.




Depending on the standards committee to do the right thing feels like swearing that this time Will E Coyote will catch the bird 

Hardly the most voraciously defenders of democracy around


----------



## Sue (Oct 22, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is the Tory party, the public and the press suffering from some sort of amnesia?


Fuck knows. Feel like I don't understand anything at the moment because everything's completely batshit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is the Tory party, the public and the press suffering from some sort of amnesia?


Six weeks is a long time in politics.

Something Truss will be trying to convince everyone of, including herself, I imagine.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

Of course, bizarre as it might seem to most of us, does feel like there's a lot of people who think he was hard done by and shouldn't have gone in the first place, so in that sense there's nothing to forget, only avenge.


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 22, 2022)

Now claims he has 100 he need will he stand?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2022)

The fucking state of this...


----------



## Cerv (Oct 22, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> There needs to be a clocking in system at Westminster


the Lords does have that. since they're paid an allowance per day attended rather than any salary. 
so people turn up, sign the book, immediately leave.


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

I hope his constituents are angry that he fucked off for two months after resigning. He was partying as well while London burned just prior (on top of all that other partying).

Bring him in, just to have him booted out by the standards committee. That would be worth it


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Depending on the standards committee to do the right thing feels like swearing that this time Will E Coyote will catch the bird
> 
> Hardly the most voraciously defenders of democracy around


Tom Cat and Jerry Mouse are suing for copyright violations


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)

can you image next friday if he wins it


jesus he'll standing in front of 30 flags


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Cerv said:


> the Lords does have that. since they're paid an allowance per day attended rather than any salary.
> so people turn up, sign the book, immediately leave.



So it’s not a clocking in system. 

Workers - yunno, people who actually do work - clock in and clock out, to demonstrate they’ve been present during the hours for whcih they receive payment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> So it’s not a clocking in system.
> 
> Workers - yunno, people who actually do work - clock in and clock out, to demonstrate they’ve been present during the hours for whcih they receive payment.


I don't.  We got rid of our shitty clocking in system during lockdown


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> can you image next friday if he wins it
> 
> 
> jesus he'll standing in front of 30 flags


There would be meltdown in the Tory party


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> So it’s not a clocking in system.
> 
> Workers - yunno, people who actually do work - clock in and clock out, to demonstrate they’ve been present during the hours for whcih they receive payment.


Ah there's a difference though - that's a clocking in and clocking out system. They've just got the clocking in system.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> There would be meltdown in the Tory party



if only they not brave enough and would tody up and starting going "keep Calm and carry on"

the idea itself irritates the hell out of me


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I hope his constituents are angry that he fucked off for two months after resigning. He was partying as well while London burned just prior (on top of all that other partying).
> 
> Bring him in, just to have him booted out by the standards committee. That would be worth it


The nation burned, not just London?


----------



## Rob Ray (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm starting to wonder whether the level of free advertising for Brand Boris actually breaks Ofcom electoral guidelines at this point ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 348363
> I'm starting to wonder whether the level of free advertising for Brand Boris actually breaks Ofcom electoral guidelines at this point ...


not to mention how can you trust a newspaper that heads a story 'boris johnson in profile' and illustrates it with a full face picture?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> not to mention how can you trust a newspaper that heads a story 'boris johnson in profile' and illustrates it with a full face picture?


Bigging up Johnson in the text and also showing a picture of his face does seem like balance, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Bigging up Johnson in the text and also showing a picture of his face does seem like balance, though.


the only sort of balance i'd like to see from johnson is him being forced out on a tightrope across the niagara falls


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> Yes, he’ll find a way to get around the problem. And he’ll be facilitated in this by his supporters.


I've seen suggestions that if he becomes PM again, the govt would change the rules so that if the Parliamentary Privileges Committee finds that he did knowingly lie to the House (which of course we know he did, but I guess there has to be ironclad proof), and if, as I currently understand it, a fuckpig found to have deliberately misled the House must resign - they'd amend the rules so that it was "a matter for personal choice" whether to resign or not, or some such fuckery.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> the only sort of balance i'd like to see from johnson is him being forced out on a tightrope across the niagara falls


With a penguin gnawing at his knackers


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2022)

Not lost the old thick cunt magnetism


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Yeah, I definitely want johnson to get 100 nominations and then the job. With him it goes from utter chaos to meta chaos, comedy chaos, chaos on stilts on chaotic steroids.  I don't think the tory party will split, it just stays there filling one of the positions in the fptp system. But johnson back in power and facing the standards committee edges towards there being small factions splitting off etc.  There will also be individual tory MPs losing the whip as they defy his 3 line whips.


And if he does get the job and stays in post for the next two years, there's bound to be more scandals, whether financial impropriety, law-breaking, contempt for decency and standards, or sexual shenanigans, or all four - we know he's unable to keep it in his pants and finds it somehow impossible to wear a condom; the loathsome Etonian satyr is so narcissistic and arrogant that he believes he can get away with anything - and being reinstated would further encourage him in that belief.

Except this time there will be more enemies and critics keeping a close eye on everything he does.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> But no clocking out one, save barges taking former former people to a necropolis


That conjures up a superb image - a C19th / early C20th painting - Caspar David Friedrich-style Isle of the Dead, or Whistler-style misty/foggy Thames, as the barges of the damned transport the condemned, first to Penguin Island to meet their judgement, and then to the necropolis and a mass burial.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> The fucking state of this...
> 
> View attachment 348337









twitter link


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link


absolutely fucked


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 22, 2022)

I can only wonder which lucky place will get the next of BJ's fantasy bridges. Perhaps it's time for one from Cornwall to Manhattan, to reduce the risk of the Lib Dems retaking the south west.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

brogdale said:


> absolutely fucked
> 
> View attachment 348376


"I could have been a contender"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> I can only which lucky place will get the next of BJ's fantasy bridges. Perhaps it's time for one from Cornwall to Manhattan, so the Lib Dems don't take the south west.


The grytviken-buenos aires proletarian friendship bridge, the most ambitious engineering project of the twenty-first century


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 22, 2022)

It's possible we are limiting ourselves by hemispheres. Why not a road and rail bridge from Bognor Regis to Sydney Harbour via Mustique and Buenos Aires? With an off ramp to Kigali, but one way only - nothing that 'piccaninnies with watermelon smiles' might try to actually get on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> It's possible we are limiting ourselves by hemispheres. Why not a road and rail bridge from Bognor Regis to Sydney Harbour via Mustique and Buenos Aires?


a simple look at the globe would reveal the impracticality of your proposal


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link


He looks fucking exhausted already. He's been on holiday!


----------



## teqniq (Oct 22, 2022)

tommers said:


> He looks fucking exhausted already. He's been on holiday!


Looks like too much booze and chang to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Looks like too much booze and chang to me.


It's not too much booze, he's still alive. More not enough booze


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 22, 2022)

Just been reading rumours that Johnson and Sunak are due to MEET?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Just been reading rumours that Johnson and Sunak are due to MEET?


I don't know, have you?


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> The nation burned, not just London?


Indeed


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I hope his constituents are angry that he fucked off for two months after resigning. He was partying as well while London burned just prior (on top of all that other partying).
> 
> Bring him in, just to have him booted out by the standards committee. That would be worth it


Be more fun to see him kicked in by the standards committee


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Just been reading rumours that Johnson and Sunak are due to MEET?




They’ll be working towards a Granita pact.

C’mon, this script is writing itself.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> a simple look at the globe would reveal the impracticality of your proposal


Why let geography stop an ambitious proposal before friends have enjoyed the consultancy fees?

Thanks to BJ, we've got a wonderful garden bridge blocking the Thames, an airport in a protected wildlife area with multiple bridges connecting it to the mainland, and a bridge connecting Scotland and Ireland over the top of a military arms dump. These are just the humble beginnings. I'm sure there's much more to come.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> Why let geography stop an ambitious proposal before friends have enjoyed the consultancy fees?


There will be no consultants' fees. The former people will start building the bridge using materials found on South Georgia and expiate their egregious sins there and in the concurrent project to drain Falkland sound


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

From today's rag in case anyone needs a refresher 








						Fines, lies and chaos: a reminder of Boris Johnson’s time as PM
					

As former prime minister expected to run again, a recap on what living under Johnson was like




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Supine (Oct 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Just been reading rumours that Johnson and Sunak are due to MEET?



Fight to the death with nunchucks hopefully

Eta - go rishi


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link


Sadness in his eyes.. or panda-style bags under his eyes, after yet another "anything goes" all-night party hosted by his good friend and lifetime peer Yevgeny Lebedev?


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 22, 2022)

story said:


> They’ll be working towards a Granita pact.
> 
> C’mon, this script is writing itself.


cant see sunack offering him anything - except maybe an extremely minor role to humiliate him - junior minister for cycle safety or something. If he cant get enough mps to back him - which seem to be the case - what can he offer sunack? his "magic" vote winning abiltiy? his ... er ... loyalty?


----------



## Supine (Oct 22, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> cant see sunack offering him anything - except maybe an extremely minor role to humiliate him - junior minister for cycle safety or something. If he cant get enough mps to back him - which seem to be the case - what can he offer sunack? his "magic" vote winning abiltiy? his ... er ... loyalty?



Seems a little unfair on cyclists

I suspect, knowing the sheer brass neck of the man, he will be offering to be pm and asking sunak to be his chancellor.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

scalyboy said:


> I've seen suggestions that if he becomes PM again, the govt would change the rules so that if the Parliamentary Privileges Committee finds that he did knowingly lie to the House (which of course we know he did, but I guess there has to be ironclad proof), and if, as I currently understand it, a fuckpig found to have deliberately misled the House must resign - they'd amend the rules so that it was "a matter for personal choice" whether to resign or not, or some such fuckery.


Well, then, that doesn't really sound like a rule at all at that point.


----------



## story (Oct 22, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> cant see sunack offering him anything - except maybe an extremely minor role to humiliate him - junior minister for cycle safety or something. If he cant get enough mps to back him - which seem to be the case - what can he offer sunack? his "magic" vote winning abiltiy? his ... er ... loyalty?



Why do you think they’re meeting (if they are)?


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2022)

Who said they’re meeting? probably another lie like the 100 backers in the bag lie.

I think Johnson quite likely to ‘endorse’ sunak, to save face, bugger off back to the carribean and try again to launch his comeback in a couple of years.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link



He does look like absolute death doesn't he?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)

he looks like he has had to spend time with his wife and kids


can you imagine how difficult that would be for this feckless bastard


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 22, 2022)

It seemed like an odd place for BJ to be on holiday. I thought the Dominican Republic was package holiday territory. Maybe the DR was just the country nearest a luxurious private island owned by some human rights abuser he's befriended.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)

from what i've heard about visitors to the Dominican Republic unless carrie was keeping an eye on boris at all times

he might just be shagged out


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he looks like he has had to spend time with his wife and kids
> 
> 
> can you imagine how difficult that would be for this feckless bastard



Logistically, very difficult indeed. Probably legally as well, what with court orders and so on.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)

i meant just Carries kids not all of his own


he a selfish psychopath  having to spend time not in his own interest would be hard


which is why i think he spent most of his time in the DR with Hookers


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i meant just Carries kids not all of his own
> 
> 
> he a selfish psychopath  having to spend time not in his own interest would be hard
> ...


Only person I know who ever visited DR, did it so he could rape teenage girls (because that's what having sex with underaged prostitutes is). He wondered why I gave him several slaps when he told me that.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2022)

Fuck me VP good to hear from ya

and thats what i was alluding to but damn

Good on you for doing that i would of done the same


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 22, 2022)

My god. What a thing. I'm a very liberal, open minded, live and let live sort, with boundaries that are often much less rigid than the strictest norm, but I'd be absolutely devastated if anyone I knew felt welcome to confide something like that in me.


----------



## A380 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Oct 22, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


>



His moral depravity is definitely showing on his face. 

You know he always does a thumbs up or a fake salute in photo ops? I reckon his handlers have a couple of fake arms. 

He’s that lazy and disinterested.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Fuck me VP good to hear from ya
> 
> and thats what i was alluding to but damn
> 
> Good on you for doing that i would of done the same


I thought the same.
Hello ViolentPanda 😊


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 22, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> I thought the same.
> Hello ViolentPanda 😊


Hello. 
When I saw your name in my mentions, I remembered the 1st time I saw your name on the boards: "Schmetterling, isn't that a German politician?", I stupidly asked Ann. She aimed a slap at my head & said "no, that's Metternich, & he was Austrian, you halfwit!". 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 23, 2022)

🤣


----------



## Ming (Oct 23, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hello.
> When I saw your name in my mentions, I remembered the 1st time I saw your name on the boards: "Schmetterling, isn't that a German politician?", I stupidly asked Ann. She aimed a slap at my head & said "no, that's Metternich, & he was Austrian, you halfwit!". 🤣🤣🤣


Welcome back man!


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 23, 2022)

Ming said:


> Welcome back man!


Hear hear! Good to see you back again ViolentPanda


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 23, 2022)

A source  to Penny Mourdant has told sky news that she spoken to Boris Johnskn and rejected a request to back him .... oh dear


----------



## MrSki (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2022)

Yeh but he’s a laff


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 23, 2022)

so was Liz

should of just left her in place if we wanted a luff

did not even have to do satire with truss bot


----------



## gosub (Oct 23, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so was Liz
> 
> should of just left her in place if we wanted a luff
> 
> did not even have to do satire with truss bot


Tbf. Keeping up with her government must have been tricky for satirists


----------



## Wilf (Oct 23, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> A source  to Penny Mourdant has told sky news that she spoken to Boris Johnskn and rejected a request to back him .... oh dear


If that doesn't change, that's johnson's last chance of him getting 100 gone.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 23, 2022)

gosub said:


> Tbf. Keeping up with her government must have been tricky for satirists



What about the poor cartoonists. No sooner have they learned to draw her than she's out the door 

Still if Johnson does come back they can make up for that wasted effort by just reprinting material from three years ago.


----------



## Tanya1982 (Oct 23, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> so was Liz
> 
> should of just left her in place if we wanted a luff
> 
> did not even have to do satire with truss bot


No, she wasn't a laugh. To be serious, I thought the 'genuine excuse' Mordaunt explained about why Truss wasn't in the commons was that she was at that moment begging her doctor for a higher dose. By the time she eventually pitched up to sit next to Hunt, she looked like the extra Valium was starting to really kick in. It's often fun to watch a Tory cunt implode, but she'd done so much damage and without a shred of anything she'd done or hoped for left standing, the whole thing was just a very sorry sight by then. I think her kids are teenagers - all teenagers are embarrassed by their parents, but not all have Liz Truss for a mother. It all felt awkward and wrong.


----------



## quiet guy (Oct 24, 2022)

How shit must Johnson be to not be able to read the mood of the party? Thinking that he had to break cover and return from another holiday because his time had come, again. 🤣


----------



## Sue (Oct 24, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> How shit must Johnson be to not be able to read the mood of the party? Thinking that he had to break cover and return from another holiday because his time had come, again. 🤣


Enormous ego.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 24, 2022)

Sue said:


> Enormous ego.



...and, totally delusional.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> No, she wasn't a laugh. To be serious, I thought the 'genuine excuse' Mordaunt explained about why Truss wasn't in the commons was that she was at that moment begging her doctor for a higher dose. By the time she eventually pitched up to sit next to Hunt, she looked like the extra Valium was starting to really kick in. It's often fun to watch a Tory cunt implode, but she'd done so much damage and without a shred of anything she'd done or hoped for left standing, the whole thing was just a very sorry sight by then. I think her kids are teenagers - all teenagers are embarrassed by their parents, but not all have Liz Truss for a mother. It all felt awkward and wrong.



I mean it was in her power to avoid all this by one of two simple means; either not being a horrendous ghoul of a person or remaining a horrendous ghoul but not seeking high political office.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> How shit must Johnson be to not be able to read the mood of the party? Thinking that he had to break cover and return from another holiday because his time had come, again. 🤣



Like a lot of people he might not understand that Mail on Sunday editorials and reality are two separate things.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2022)

I know, I know, but it still made me giggle...


----------



## bimble (Oct 24, 2022)

Some twitter comedian went with "we hear that half of Johnson's 102 backers have gone over to Mourdant, taking her total up to 24."


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 24, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> How shit must Johnson be to not be able to read the mood of the party? Thinking that he had to break cover and return from another holiday because his time had come, again. 🤣


Perhap he's waiting for/hoping that Sunak will fail


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 24, 2022)

Every tory today:

It was correct that Boris resigned
I support Boris returning, he's the best man tos ave Britain
I support Rishi


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Perhap he's waiting for/hoping that Sunak will fail


everyone knows sunak will fail.


----------



## pesh (Oct 24, 2022)

Now sing Michael, sing


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 24, 2022)

I suppose this is the best place for this.

EDIT, ive bunged in in the bandwidth thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> I suppose this is the best place for this.
> 
> EDIT, ive bunged in in the bandwidth thread.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 24, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> It's possible we are limiting ourselves by hemispheres. Why not a road and rail bridge from Bognor Regis to Sydney Harbour via Mustique and Buenos Aires? With an off ramp to Kigali, but one way only - nothing that 'piccaninnies with watermelon smiles' might try to actually get on.


Why limit to earth? A bridge to mars and jupitor via the moon would be a far more sensible use of my income tax


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


>



he's scalped boris johnson and wears the newly-ripped blonde locks with pride


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


>



I _*hate *_finding myself if agreement with fabricant, but he's right about johnson pulling out twice, which will harm any future bid in 2025.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 24, 2022)

brogdale said:


>



On the BBC they whacked the levels up on the recording and he looked radioactive, even more yellow syrup than normal!


----------



## gosub (Oct 24, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Perhap he's waiting for/hoping that Sunak will fail


Stormy seas ahead that's for sure


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I _*hate *_finding myself if agreement with fabricant, but he's right about johnson pulling out twice, which will harm any future bid in 2025.


by the time we get to 2025 we won't be so fussed about johnson as we'll have bigger things on our plate


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> by the time we get to 2025 we won't be so fussed about johnson as we'll have bigger things on our plate



If we have plates.


----------



## andysays (Oct 24, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone knows sunak will fail.



"All political careers end in failure, but not usually as quickly as Liz Truss's"


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2022)

WhyLikeThis said:


> If we have plates.


yes, it's this recognition of how bad things will be that we'll see more of in the coming months and years


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> "All political careers end in failure, but not usually as quickly as Liz Truss's"


Johnson was a failure before he even started.


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 24, 2022)

Mad nads is guest presenting the Pier Morgan show on talk TV and looks sad


----------



## Duncan2 (Oct 24, 2022)

Waiting for his cue for the ninety second acceptance speech he looked almost like a man in shock.The youngest PM for two hundred years I doubt whether any of us will be surprised if he too disappears into an elephant trap double-quick.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Oct 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Mad nads is guest presenting the Pier Morgan show on talk TV and looks sad



Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 24, 2022)

Oh dear.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 24, 2022)

Boris Fluffed it

with the party in the chaos it is in he should of just chilled out earning 150 thousand a night for light work
and let the situation play out

in Tory minds and hearts ,  he could of just walked back in after election loss,
but the Mans ego Good


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 24, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Boris Fluffed it
> 
> with the party in the chaos it is in he should of just chilled out earning 150 thousand a night for light work
> and let the situation play out
> ...


I read it differently. After a wipe out election failure Johnson wouldn't have escaped blame. The slow-motion car crash that is brexit isn't going to look better for Johnson. He will progressively be seen as the architect of the mess.

Tories will turn to a new generation of loons after the defeat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Fuck me VP good to hear from ya
> 
> and thats what i was alluding to but damn
> 
> Good on you for doing that i would of done the same


I have no truck with rape, with jokes about rape, or with people who think that rape is somehow okay. To me, those people deserve nothing but hate & a kicking. I got forcibly buggered by someone when I was 8 yrs old. It fucked me up mentally for 2 decades. I wouldn't wish that on anyone, & women have so much more to lose physically than I did - the possibility of being made pregnant by your rapist being the main thing that occurs to me. I can't even begin to imagine what a young girl would go through.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2022)

Tanya1982 said:


> My god. What a thing. I'm a very liberal, open minded, live and let live sort, with boundaries that are often much less rigid than the strictest norm, but I'd be absolutely devastated if anyone I knew felt welcome to confide something like that in me.


Thing is, some people have no boundaries. Their narcissism doesn't allow them to "see" that other people aren't as sociopathically self-obsessed as they themselves are.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Why limit to earth? A bridge to mars and jupitor via the moon would be a far more sensible use of my income tax


How about Pickman's model 's favoured project - The Grytviken to Beunos Aires bridge, built through the sole use of labour provided by Tories, fascists & other assorted right-wing nogoodniks?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> he's scalped boris johnson and wears the newly-ripped blonde locks with pride


Nah, that hair is too shiny to be alco (as opposed to Wilko) Johnson's. He definitely got that by weaving a wig from yellow nylon thread.


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 25, 2022)

Dear oh dear.







article link (archived)



> A veteran Tory MP said: “Boris could not have done a better job than if he had been acting as Agent Rishi. By allowing his candidacy to run he killed off any chance of a rightwing candidate going forward in this election. He has handed it to Sunak, a plutocrat with no real principles at all.” (...)





> The ERG of Tory Brexiteers chaired by Mark Francois had its meeting at 10.30am on Monday morning but many members, while suspicious of Sunak, felt they had been “betrayed” by Mr Johnson in 2019 when he failed to keep his promises to them. (...) “Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me,” one ERG member noted. But the decision not to run provoked fury in the group.
> 
> “He’s an absolute ****!” one blasted. “He has killed off our chances.”



🤣


----------



## bimble (Oct 25, 2022)

That article states as a fact that he had 110 backers. The daily mail likewise says this is ‘confirmed’. Madness.


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2022)

From that article “Calls were made to former Home Secretary Priti Patel, a key member of Team Boris, to persuade her to make a late bid”


----------



## Bingoman (Oct 25, 2022)

Supine said:


> From that article “Calls were made to former Home Secretary Priti Patel, a key member of Team Boris, to persuade her to make a late bid”


I cant think of anything  worse


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 25, 2022)

The games cunts like this play with our lives


----------



## andysays (Oct 25, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Dear oh dear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've basically allowed themselves to be played for mugs by Johnson and his massive ego. 

At least the anonymous ERG member seems to have realised this, however belatedly.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 25, 2022)

tbf with his history would you believe he pulled out of anything


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice that, despite the whole thing being done and dusted, imaginary nominations for Johnson are still coming in. He's up to 100 now.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 25, 2022)

He did have over 100 nominations ,they just went to a different Parliament.


----------



## Cerv (Oct 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> tbf with his history would you believe he pulled out of anything


the 2016 tory leadership contest?

with a 1 / 2 pull out rate prior to this one, I really don't see how so many MPs are surprised he's made it 2 / 3 now. 
mugs


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 25, 2022)

its a fair point 

mine was more a joke about how many kids he has


----------



## not a trot (Oct 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> its a fair point
> 
> mine was more a joke about how many kids he has



A question Johnson often asks himself.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 25, 2022)

A simple gag about Boris legendary child rearing habits and wordplay over analysed and taken seriously to prove it wrong.


I like the Internet but sometimes I do ask why


----------



## Wilf (Oct 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> They've basically allowed themselves to be played for mugs by Johnson and his massive ego.
> 
> At least the anonymous ERG member seems to have realised this, however belatedly.


I don't really get this argument.  Surely johnson wanted to be PM again and there's no way he'd allow himself to be just a (kind of) stalking horse.  The line that he played the party and wanted to deliver sunak as PM seems just about about the last thing he would do.  The one constant with johnson is putting himself before party or country.  I think he wanted the job, thought he'd win with the members, but may not have got the 100.  Even if he did, he was seeing the way his former supporters were peeling off to sunak, so he knew that even if he won, he'd be back to square one.  PM but lacking support from his MPs.  I think the reality of the standards committee stuff was also in the mix - he knew about if before but it became real, with MPs shouting it back at him.

tldt?  He wasn't playing the party, he was a shithouse.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I don't really get this argument.  Surely johnson wanted to be PM again and there's no way he'd allow himself to be just a (kind of) stalking horse.  The line that he played the party and wanted to deliver sunak as PM seems just about about the last thing he would do.  The one constant with johnson is putting himself before party or country.  I think he wanted the job, thought he'd win with the members, but may not have got the 100.  Even if he did, he was seeing the way his former supporters were peeling off to sunak, so he knew that even if he won, he'd be back to square one.  PM but lacking support from his MPs.  I think the reality of the standards committee stuff was also in the mix - he knew about if before but it became real, with MPs shouting it back at him.
> 
> tldt?  He wasn't playing the party, he was a shithouse.


Quite right.  The idea he has played anyone is idiotic.  He’s just failed (again) and really fucked off the people who can put him back in office again.  He’s completely shot himself in the foot.


----------



## andysays (Oct 25, 2022)

I agree that he wanted to be PM again, and possibly even believed that he could achieve it, but it should really have been clear to anyone else, including however many Tory MPs were genuinely prepared to back him, that he was already a busted flush.

So if anyone is now complaining that the right of the party failed to find a serious candidate because they thought Johnson could become leader, they have essentially allowed his over inflated idea of his own worth to lead them to back a loser, who eventually bottled it when it became clear he would get the necessary 100 nominations.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2022)

andysays said:


> I agree that he wanted to be PM again, and possibly even believed that he could achieve it, but it should really have been clear to anyone else, including however many Tory MPs were genuinely prepared to back him, that he was already a busted flush.
> 
> So if anyone is now complaining that the right of the party failed to find a serious candidate because they thought Johnson could become leader, they have essentially allowed his over inflated idea of his own worth to lead them to back a loser, who eventually bottled it when it became clear he would get the necessary 100 nominations.



Possibly as he's been abroad for however many months before now and didn't grasp the mood in the parliamentary tory party. 

He'd probably only been in contact with his allies so would have a skewed idea of what was going on


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2022)

Please someone tell Harriet Harman et co that it shouldn't take this long to conclude that Johnson is a lying cunt.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I don't really get this argument. Surely johnson wanted to be PM again and there's no way he'd allow himself to be just a (kind of) stalking horse.



dunno.

would he really want to take responsibility for the current multishambles?

being in position of power is his thing, actually having to do things / take responsibility seems less so.

would it be better for him* to ride up on a white horse after the tories lose the 2024-ish election then stand a chance of winning in 2028/9 after 4 or 5 years of him and the press blaming labour for whatever they do to deal with the situation they inherit?

* - this purely from the perspective of that twat johnson's ego rather than indicating any support for him in particular or the tories in general


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 25, 2022)

he thinks he is Churchill 


this could go on till the gobshite clocks it
hopefully the cocaine helps with that


----------



## maomao (Oct 29, 2022)

No 10 alarm as Boris Johnson plans to attend Cop27 climate summit
					

Ex-PM’s Cop27 visit is seen as snub to Sunak as Labour attacks government’s policy failures on environmental crisis




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 29, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he thinks he is Churchill
> 
> 
> this could go on till the gobshite clocks it
> hopefully the cocaine helps with that


He thinks he's greater than Churchill. That's why he was convinced he'd get enough nominations to get summoned back out of the wilderness. What a complete dick.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 30, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> he thinks he is Churchill



He's not Churchill, he's just a very naughty boy.


----------



## gosub (Oct 30, 2022)

maomao said:


> No 10 alarm as Boris Johnson plans to attend Cop27 climate summit
> 
> 
> Ex-PM’s Cop27 visit is seen as snub to Sunak as Labour attacks government’s policy failures on environmental crisis
> ...


going to be interesting to see who is covering his invite thats for sure


----------



## contadino (Oct 30, 2022)

5th holiday in a row, plus he's still in the news. Double bubble!


----------



## iveivan (Nov 1, 2022)

contadino said:


> 5th holiday in a row, plus he's still in the news. Double bubble!


I wonder who is paying for all these holidays. I suspect it’s not Johnson himself.


----------



## andysays (Nov 4, 2022)

There's a story on the BBC website ATM where Graham Brady says that Johnson did have enough nominations to go forward, he just decided not to.

I confess to being surprised by this, because as I posted here, I was pretty sure he hadn't managed to get the support he needed.

I'm also slightly surprised that Brady has made the fact public.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 4, 2022)

andysays said:


> There's a story on the BBC website ATM where Graham Brady says that Johnson did have enough nominations to go forward, he just decided not to.
> 
> I confess to being surprised by this, because as I posted here, I was pretty sure he hadn't managed to get the support he needed.
> 
> I'm also slightly surprised that Brady has made the fact public.


My guess is that he got leaned on. HARD. Probably with a promise of some bauble or another - a peerage, perhaps? That'd work well for him, card-carrying solipsistic narcissist that he is.


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 4, 2022)

Probably thinks the Tories are on a death spiral that not even he can rescue.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 4, 2022)

Johnson is only ever in anything for Johnson.  His image as a "winner" matters to him, so the only reasons I can come up with for not putting himself in the frame are either (a) he knows that he could be brought down again by a divided party where 2/3 of the MPs don't support him, or (b) the Tories have no hope of winning the next election even with him in the hot seat.

Both of these things prick his over-inflated ego, so there's that at least.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> My guess is that he got leaned on. HARD. Probably with a promise of some bauble or another - a peerage, perhaps? That'd work well for him, card-carrying solipsistic narcissist that he is.




I think he expected to walk it but didn’t, can’t dent the mythos he’s the chosen one.

Despite appearances the tousled cunt is quite good at hedging his bets and reading the room when it comes to his supporters and base he courts.


Another year or so and he’d have walked it but truss imploded to soon and to spectacularly


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> My guess is that he got leaned on. HARD. Probably with a promise of some bauble or another - a peerage, perhaps? That'd work well for him, card-carrying solipsistic narcissist that he is.



Someone probably just reminded him that he'd face endless rebellions in parliament and would effectively be prevented from doing anything.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 4, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone probably just reminded him that he'd face endless rebellions in parliament and would effectively be prevented from doing anything.


I think it's likely that, whatever they said, it was more of an appeal to self-interest...


----------



## maomao (Nov 4, 2022)

andysays said:


> I confess to being surprised by this, because as I posted here, I was pretty sure he hadn't managed to get the support he needed.


I was pretty surprised at how sure people in Urban were that he _didn't_ have the sigs.


----------



## Cerv (Nov 4, 2022)

andysays said:


> I'm also slightly surprised that Brady has made the fact public.


not sure I even believe it's a "fact" really


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 4, 2022)

maomao said:


> I was pretty surprised at how sure people in Urban were that he _didn't_ have the sigs.


I dare say It was pretty late in the day that he actually reached the mark, some days after the initial claims from his 'camp', either way he knew he wasnt gonna win it so dropped out to try save face...it didnt work only the wank and file Tory membership fall for that crap


----------



## maomao (Nov 4, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I dare say It was pretty late in the day that he actually reached the mark, some days after the initial claims from his 'camp', either way he knew he wasnt gonna win it so dropped out to try save face...it didnt work only the wank and file Tory membership fall for that crap


Knew he wasn't gonna win what? He never needed or wanted to win the MPs vote.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I dare say It was pretty late in the day that he actually reached the mark, some days after the initial claims from his 'camp', either way he knew he wasnt gonna win it so dropped out to try save face...it didnt work only the wank and file Tory membership fall for that crap


yeh as maomao says, if there were two candidates with at least 100 nominations each and neither withdrew then the 'wank and file tory membership' were to decide the contest.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2022)

Sunak got 190, Johnson 100+ and Mourdant 90.  So that’s 380 of the 350 Tory MPs.  

Hmm…,


----------



## maomao (Nov 4, 2022)

belboid said:


> Sunak got 190, Johnson 100+ and Mourdant 90.  So that’s 380 of the 350 Tory MPs.
> 
> Hmm…,


Maybe they let Priti Patel do the adding up.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 4, 2022)

oh come on its Boris it all about image so not getting the 100 vote would be damaging 

so he is just lying about it


----------



## maomao (Nov 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> oh come on its Boris it all about image so not getting the 100 vote would be damaging
> 
> so he is just lying about it


Did you even read the original post or story?


----------



## strung out (Nov 4, 2022)

belboid said:


> Sunak got 190, Johnson 100+ and Mourdant 90.  So that’s 380 of the 350 Tory MPs.
> 
> Hmm…,


Mordaunt got a load of nominations after BJ withdrew.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 4, 2022)

maybe maybe not

until I've seen some proof rather than a statement from Tory I still think it's smoke and mirrors to keep Boris rep in tack


----------



## maomao (Nov 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> maybe maybe not
> 
> until I've seen some proof rather than a statement from Tory I still think it's smoke and mirrors to keep Boris rep in tack


You're the one pushing a 'sensible Tories' narrative.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 4, 2022)

the only sensible Tory narrative I push is lining them all up against a wall


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 4, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> the only sensible Tory narrative I push is lining them all up against a wall


and if one tory should accidentally fall...


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2022)

belboid said:


> Sunak got 190, Johnson 100+ and Mourdant 90.  So that’s 380 of the 350 Tory MPs.
> 
> Hmm…,


I'm sure Grant Shapps can explain it all.


----------



## contadino (Nov 6, 2022)

Seems that he bottled running for the leadership because if he'd lost it would've hit his earning potential...









						Boris Johnson ‘quit PM race over risk to £10m earnings’, sources say
					

If the ex-PM had lost the leadership contest, his value stood to drop by half, according to the entertainment industry




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> Seems that he bottled running for the leadership because if he'd lost it would've hit his earning potential...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think he had any value


----------



## Raheem (Nov 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> Seems that he bottled running for the leadership because if he'd lost it would've hit his earning potential...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's total bollocks. With the rapid way they were doing the contest, he was officially out of the race Monday afternoon, but it would taken have been hardly any extra time if he had put his name down and no-one would have noticed the difference. 

Plus, there's no way on earth he would have lost with the party membership.


----------



## maomao (Nov 6, 2022)

Raheem said:


> That's total bollocks. With the rapid way they were doing the contest, he was officially out of the race Monday afternoon, as opposed to Monday teatime if he had put his name forward. It would have made no difference at all to his "value".


Only if he came third and that seems unlikely (as Mourdant didn't have enough votes to get in until he dropped out).


----------



## maomao (Nov 6, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I didn't think he had any value


Apparently burning the average human body can produce about 150kw of energy so I reckon definitely 200+ for Johnson. That's value, especially these days.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> Only if he came third and that seems unlikely (as Mourdant didn't have enough votes to get in until he dropped out).


Revised my post slightly while u were typing.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 6, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Revised my post slightly while u were typing.


Still getting over my disappointment of not seeing the vermin memebership elect him leader again...beating sunak 52:48


----------



## contadino (Nov 6, 2022)

Raheem said:


> That's total bollocks. With the rapid way they were doing the contest, he was officially out of the race Monday afternoon, but it would taken have been hardly any extra time if he had put his name down and no-one would have noticed the difference.
> 
> Plus, there's no way on earth he would have lost with the party membership.


I'm sceptical about the whole claim he secured enough backers, and suspect that the whole story is intended to alienate some of his swivel eyed supporters.

Interesting that if he had 101 backers, that 54 of them were so ashamed that they wanted to remain anonymous.

I don't care whether he genuinely could attract 10p, £10m or £20m per year. What's important is that he thinks he can make more outside Westminster than in government.


----------



## SysOut (Nov 6, 2022)

In any case, Washington will be pleased - they didn't like Johnson nor Truss.


----------



## maomao (Nov 6, 2022)

contadino said:


> remain anonymous.


Remain anonymous or just didn't bother emailing Guido? There was no official public count no matter how much people on the internet wanted to believe they had access to genuine information.


----------



## contadino (Nov 6, 2022)

maomao said:


> Remain anonymous or just didn't bother emailing Guido? There was no official public count no matter how much people on the internet wanted to believe they had access to genuine information.


A lot (most?) Tory skidmarks went public re who they were backing, as much to placate their constituents as in the hope of getting a government paycheck.


----------



## stavros (Nov 7, 2022)

SysOut said:


> In any case, Washington will be pleased - they didn't like Johnson nor Truss.


We could start our own "birther" movement, to send him back to where he came from.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 7, 2022)

The Johann Hari of Toryism


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 13, 2022)

Well if Deluded Dorries thinks Blojob will be Prime Mini-Brain again, it must be true! /S/









						Boris Johnson Could Be PM Again In 10 Months, Says Nadine Dorries
					

The former prime minister is having to "recoup" money spent during his time in No.10, says close ally.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Nov 13, 2022)

I see he co-wrote this piece for the Independent warning of the perils of deforestation. Anything for a few bob eh?









						This could be the answer to the climate crisis | Boris Johnson and Iván Duque
					

In sawing down our ancient forests we are cutting our own throats. It is time to review our legislation so that these crimes face proper sanctions, write Boris Johnson and Iván Duque




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Nov 13, 2022)

Shame he didn't do anything about it while he still could.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Shame he didn't do anything about it while he still could.



He would have but the fridge door wouldn't open


----------



## andysays (Nov 13, 2022)

teqniq said:


> I see he co-wrote this piece for the Independent warning of the perils of deforestation. Anything for a few bob eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the image of Johnson cutting his own throat has cheered me up a bit


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Shame he didn't do anything about it while he still could.


I remember a protracted little episode during his run for PM where the very concept of planting trees in any number was declared ludicrous and impossible by all the tv news heads- roundly mocked.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2022)

Why would Murdoch pay for Johnson to visit? What can he do for him?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 24, 2022)

This is hilarious



			Liz Truss ‘painted over’ Boris Johnson’s £840-a-roll No 10 gold wallpaper, says Jeremy Hunt


----------



## two sheds (Nov 24, 2022)

and that it had started to peel off


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2022)

> "The massive disappointment was to discover that that wallpaper had started to peel off of its own accord and had actually been painted over by Liz Truss.
> 
> *"So I will be saying to my children: scratch over there, there’s gold in them walls'."*


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 24, 2022)

She was only there 44 days and she found time to do a bit of decorating. Bet it's graffiti she left on her last day Sunak is a ....


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2022)

quiet guy said:


> She was only there 44 days and she found time to do a bit of decorating. Bet it's graffiti she left on her last day Sunak is a ....



And, in that time she buggered both the economy AND the wallpaper.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 24, 2022)

sounds like an improvement for the wallpaper though


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2022)

Oh joy. Hopefully an election loser 








						Boris Johnson will stand again at next general election, source says
					

Former prime minister to seek re-election for Uxbridge and South Ruislip constituency




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 1, 2022)

hmm when was the last time he was in Uxbridge btw


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 1, 2022)

Must remember to book the day after a general election off so I can pull an all nighters


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Must remember to book the day after a general election off so I can pull an all nighters


I did a 24 hour shift for the 2005 election


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 2, 2022)

Dont MPs get a bigger payout if they get voted out compared to if they resign?


----------



## Cerv (Dec 2, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> Dont MPs get a bigger payout if they get voted out compared to if they resign?



yes. a sitting MP who stands for re-election but loses gets a payout, called the Loss of Office payment. 
need to have been an MP for a minimum of 2 years, and the amount varies with length of service, age, up to a cap.

but as it's more than the £5k deposit to stand, it does create a perverse incentive for e.g. the ChangeUK lot to make a token entry they've no intention of trying to win rather than just walk away. I don't think things are quite that bad for Johnson yet though.

there's also a separate Winding Up allowance they can claim expenses for shutting down their office & getting rid of staff. for the month after they're not MPs anymore so can't claim regular MPs expenses. which I only mention because so many MPs employ relatives as assistants, that money will end up the in same household.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2022)

Cerv said:


> yes. a sitting MP who stands for re-election but loses gets a payout, called the Loss of Office payment.
> need to have been an MP for a minimum of 2 years, and the amount varies with length of service, age, up to a cap.
> 
> but as it's more than the £5k deposit to stand, it does create a perverse incentive for e.g. the ChangeUK lot to make a token entry they've no intention of trying to win rather than just walk away. I don't think things are quite that bad for Johnson yet though.
> ...


Surely a wind up allowance, it's most provoking


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 2, 2022)

Cerv said:


> yes. a sitting MP who stands for re-election but loses gets a payout, called the Loss of Office payment.
> need to have been an MP for a minimum of 2 years, and the amount varies with length of service, age, up to a cap.
> 
> but as it's more than the £5k deposit to stand, it does create a perverse incentive for e.g. the ChangeUK lot to make a token entry they've no intention of trying to win rather than just walk away. I don't think things are quite that bad for Johnson yet though.
> ...


It's £500 to stand not £5000


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 2, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> It's £500 to stand not £5000



5,000 is for PCC elections, to discourage anyone but party lickspittles from entering the contest and talking about stuff like making cops solve crimes instead of doing them, actually firing the racist ones etc.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 2, 2022)

Latest song by the Kunts - Fuck the Tories



I’ll be seeing them in two weeks time in New Cross


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2022)

According to Sky News, Johnson has declared £1m in earnings since being removed as PM for just four speeches! 

That's complete madness, how is this even possible?


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 15, 2022)

Does anyone remember anything that was said in any of these speeches? If idiots want to throw their money away...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Latest song by the Kunts - Fuck the Tories
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be seeing them in two weeks time in New Cross



Hope they cover the living legends' 'tory funerals'


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> According to Sky News, Johnson has declared £1m in earnings since being removed as PM for just four speeches!
> 
> That's complete madness, how is this even possible?


It's possible because people are prepared to pay what he asks!


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 16, 2022)

He should do some NFT trading cards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> He should do some NFT trading cards.


he'd only do that if he could snort them


----------



## teqniq (Dec 17, 2022)

So we continue to pick up the tab:

Partygate: ministers accused of writing ‘blank cheque’ for Boris Johnson legal bills


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2022)

Any further sight on the Parliamentary investigation as to whether he was a lying cunt in the Commons?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 17, 2022)

teqniq said:


> So we continue to pick up the tab:
> 
> Partygate: ministers accused of writing ‘blank cheque’ for Boris Johnson legal bills


I am sure we will be doing so in years to come in one way or another.


----------



## Serene (Wednesday at 6:56 PM)

Have any historians started erasing the cunt from all the history books yet? They need to eradicate all evidence that he ever existed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 7:31 PM)

Serene said:


> Have any historians started erasing the cunt from all the history books yet? They need to eradicate all evidence that he ever existed.


Because...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Wednesday at 7:51 PM)

The only prime minister omitted from schooling it seems was Bonar Law. 
I doubt this was due to any poor prime ministerial skills, more likely the difficulty of mentioning him to a group of 15 year olds and keeping control of the class, means his contribution is overlooked.


----------



## Serene (Wednesday at 7:56 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> Because...


Because hes a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 7:56 PM)

Serene said:


> Because hes a cunt.


And we should remove cunts from the historical record why?


----------



## Raheem (Wednesday at 8:11 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> And we should remove cunts from the historical record why?


In the case of cunts who's entire cuntery aims at their prominent inclusion in the historical record, there must surely be a case.


----------



## Pickman's model (Wednesday at 8:12 PM)

Raheem said:


> In the case of cunts who's entire cuntery aims at their prominent inclusion in the historical record, there must surely be a case.


If only serene would make it


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Wednesday at 8:14 PM)

Pickman's model said:


> And we should remove cunts from the historical record why?



Because it would make studying history much easier if you only had to memorise the half a dozen people left?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Wednesday at 8:15 PM)

Raheem said:


> In the case of cunts who's entire cuntery aims at their prominent inclusion in the historical record, there must surely be a case.


It's tempting but Boris Cuntface is the perfect example of why we shouldn't ignore the mistakes made throughout history.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Wednesday at 8:22 PM)

I think it would be fine if the historical record just said 'Alexander Boris De Pfeffel Johnson (1964-2023): Cunt'. But I don't think you can delete him entirely.


----------



## brogdale (Wednesday at 8:28 PM)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It's tempting but Boris Cuntface is the perfect example of why we shouldn't ignore the mistakes made throughout history.


Particularly as, according to this source, his MO was to shred any incriminating evidence; we wouldn't want to help in his endeavour.


----------



## hash tag (Wednesday at 9:03 PM)

Raheem said:


> In the case of cunts who's entire cuntery aims at their prominent inclusion in the historical record, there must surely be a case.


We really should never forget how awful people like him can be, especially when it comes to future elections.


----------



## Raheem (Wednesday at 9:31 PM)

Well, if we'd erased Churchill, no-one could have tried to immitate him. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Wednesday at 9:44 PM)

LeytonCatLady said:


> It's tempting but Boris Cuntface is the perfect example of why we shouldn't ignore the mistakes made throughout history.



Didn't really need much history to spot that Johnson was a fucking liability. He practically advertised himself as such.


----------



## teqniq (Yesterday at 8:47 AM)

A cover-up eh? Who would have guessed?









						Johnson under fire as Partygate documents 'shredded' weeks before Covid inquiry
					

Boris Johnson is facing accusations of covering up Partygate evidence. The former PM also allegedly joked that a Downing Street party during lockdown was 'the most unsocially distanced' in the UK




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Yesterday at 9:16 AM)

Raheem said:


> Well, if we'd erased Churchill, no-one could have tried to immitate him. That's all I'm saying.


Thinking Thatcher


----------



## stavros (Yesterday at 6:06 PM)

Raheem said:


> In the case of cunts who's entire cuntery aims at their prominent inclusion in the historical record, there must surely be a case.


Ah, but important social phenomena can be learnt from their activities:


----------



## oryx (Yesterday at 10:30 PM)

teqniq said:


> A cover-up eh? Who would have guessed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was tempted to add the 'Wow' smiley to that, but it's not a case of 'Wow', it's a case of 'might've known'.


----------

